# Will You Take The Vaccine?



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 3, 2020)

Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.

Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.

The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.









Vaccine Development, Testing, and Regulation | History of Vaccines


EDITOR'S NOTE (25 JANUARY 2022): Many anti-vaccine people and organizations are not presenting the information in this article in full context. The article below covers vaccines before the current COVID-19 pandemic. We will be updating…




www.historyofvaccines.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 3, 2020)

It depends on the election results
One is a leader I trust the other is a conman


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 3, 2020)

Forget where I heard it, but when fauci gets one, so will I.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Problem with the question is you can't trust the science coming from any government agency, tRUmp has corrupted them all. The head of the CDC believes AIDS in punishment from god on gay people, how the fuck can you trust these nut jobs,you can't so I will not be their guinea pig.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 3, 2020)

If my mom is still alive when the vaccine becomes available here, I have to take it and she would have to as well.

If she passes away before the vaccine is ready, I would wait until I see how people react to it before taking it.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Im in, as soon as my doctor tells me that he has the hook up and my wife tells me its cool, I will get it. No question.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 3, 2020)

If Trump tells me it's effective, fuck no.
If Fauci say's it works, hell yea.
Simple


----------



## Sativied (Nov 3, 2020)

Considering millions of healthcare pros and eldery will get it first and effectively function as test cases, probably yes. 



VILEPLUME said:


> A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally it takes that long. An average that likely doesn’t apply to covid.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

Sativied said:


> Considering millions of healthcare pros and eldery will get it first and effectively function as test cases, probably yes.
> 
> 
> Normally it takes that long. An average that likely doesn’t apply to covid.


If you feel its safe. Im waiting at least a year until ill take it. Because it's being rushed and the fact that there are two versions of covid (Type D and Type G), ill let other people be the guinea pigs the first year.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

Also read what happened when they rushed the Zika virus vaccine in 3 years. 






Zika virus vaccine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




.

I'm all for a safe and effective vaccine, I just know that to make it safe it takes a long time.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2020)

I have a long history of trying new drugs.

No use stopping now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Taking your assumptions, yes, most definitely.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Im waiting at least a year until ill take it. [...] ill let other people be the guinea pigs the first year.


That’s what I said, sort of anyway. 1 year is not 10-15 year though.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


kind of a hypothetical question. The difficulty I will have is deciding if I can trust the science and clinical trials. That is the deciding factor, so if you are asking if I will take a safe and effective vaccine? Then, yes. Just like I did for tetanus and the flu.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 3, 2020)

No, not willingly.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

Sativied said:


> That’s what I said, sort of anyway. 1 year is not 10-15 year though.


Yeah, 1 year after they release it should be enough time for them to iron out the side effects. Especially if millions are willing to risk the first public run of the vaccine.

The thing that worries me the most is the permanent heart damage caused from the virus. Doesn't matter if you are old or young.









A closer look at COVID-19 and heart complications among athletes


Studying an issue that transcends sports, cardiologists are weighing an update to guidelines and awaiting data from pro leagues that restarted as NFL season kicks off.




www.heart.org


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 3, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a long history of trying new drugs.
> 
> No use stopping now.


Lol! Me too. Good
Point. I have been getting the flu shot every year for like 15 years. I can not wait to get the Covid 19 vaccine. I will take more then one of the vaccines if available. I would prefer getting the vaccines and shots then living the life I am now.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol! Me too. Good
> Point. I have been getting the flu shot every year for like 15 years. I can not wait to get the Covid 19 vaccine. I will take more then one of the vaccines if available. I would prefer getting the vaccines and shots then living the life I am now.


I’ll tatoo my forehead “vaccinated” if it gets me out!









Tattoodo


Find your next tattoo




www.tattoodo.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2020)

could any of our Canadian members ship whatever vaccine is approved by their gov't to me? that i would take. or fly to Germany to take one there?

I wouldn't let Dr Scott Atlas take my rectal temp let alone tell me a vaccine is safe.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

I agree with everyone but the supposition is science says it’s safe, meaning Fauci.
Hands down YES


----------



## Skoal (Nov 3, 2020)

I’m not sure. Tough call for me. I’m fine living as a hermit for now. Groceries placed in my trunk. I was my groceries. Don’t go into stores. Work with one other person. Wear masks in the office. No I’m person meetings. We stay in our own offices.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 3, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I wouldn't let Dr Scott Atlas take my rectal temp let alone tell me a vaccine is safe.


I'd provide him with a stool sample and say "bon appetit!" in my best Julia Child voice (which is pretty good according to my mom)


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'd provide him with a stool sample and say "bon appetit!" in my best Julia Child voice (which is pretty good according to my mom)


man, i remember her back on PBS decades ago. she didn't mind a glass of vino or 2 either!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Skoal said:


> I’m not sure. Tough call for me. I’m fine living as a hermit for now. Groceries placed in my trunk. I was my groceries. Don’t go into stores. Work with one other person. Wear masks in the office. No I’m person meetings. We stay in our own offices.


Way to go. Do you grow?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2020)

Skoal said:


> I’m not sure. Tough call for me. I’m fine living as a hermit for now. Groceries placed in my trunk. I was my groceries. Don’t go into stores. Work with one other person. Wear masks in the office. No I’m person meetings. We stay in our own offices.


Sounds like you live a dismal life right now but have adjusted your expectations, this is a healthy response, control what you can, reduce risks where possible and don't worry about what you can't affect. Good for you. Still though. Looking at your post, wouldn't much of your life improve if you were immunized and others were too? 

There is nothing wrong with living as a hermit, so not judging. Just pointing out that you wouldn't need to live that way once enough people, including you are vaccinated.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'd provide him with a stool sample and say "bon appetit!" in my best Julia Child voice (which is pretty good according to my mom)


I just literally laughed out loud


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like you live a dismal life right now but have adjusted your expectations, this is a healthy response, control what you can, reduce risks where possible and don't worry about what you can't affect. Good for you. Still though. Looking at your post, wouldn't much of your life improve if you were immunized and others were too?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with living as a hermit, so not judging. Just pointing out that you wouldn't need to live that way once enough people, including you are vaccinated.


I’m a semi hermit. Everyone else is coming to my world.
I need my beach and shopping and some dinner out with friends and I’m good.
My therapist actually said the same thing that the other member spoke of. We have to make the best of our current situation and kinda get used to it for a while. We have to make ourselves feel good in our environment whatever it is. She said that it’s hard for us to deal with knowing we are surrounded by people who do not care for us. 
VOTE BIDEN


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'd provide him with a stool sample and say "bon appetit!" in *my best Julia Child voice* (which is pretty good according to my mom)







But do you have the "Sahlt-Tine" down pat?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m a semi hermit. Everyone else is coming to my world.
> I need my beach and shopping and some dinner out with friends and I’m good.
> My therapist actually said the same thing that the other member spoke of. We have to make the best of our current situation and kinda get used to it for a while. We have to make ourselves feel good in our environment whatever it is. She said that it’s hard for us to deal with knowing we are surrounded by people who do not care for us.
> VOTE BIDEN


If a safe and effective remedy to whatever you are dealing with were available to you, would you take it? I'd take it even if I were likely to be asymptomatic and by doing so others would be protected. I'd pay for it too.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If a safe and effective remedy to whatever you are dealing with were available to you, would you take it? I'd take it even if I were likely to be asymptomatic and by doing so others would be protected. I'd pay for it too.


Good video explaining how vaccines are created. Basically a "safe" version of the virus is injected into you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If a safe and effective remedy to whatever you are dealing with were available to you, would you take it? I'd take it even if I were likely to be asymptomatic and by doing so others would be protected. I'd pay for it too.


A remedy to RA? In a heartbeat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> If a safe and effective remedy to whatever you are dealing with were available to you, would you take it? I'd take it even if I were likely to be asymptomatic and by doing so others would be protected. I'd pay for it too.


I worked as a consultant for Sanofi in Swiftwater, PA. Nothing but respect for them.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Good video explaining how vaccines are created. Basically a weakened version of the virus is injected into you.


Generally it is not a 'weakened' from what I have been told by my wife, but a 'dead' or 'inert' version of the virus.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Don’t sweat vaccines. Seriously.









Sanofi Pasteur Vaccine Production Plant, Swiftwater, Pennsylvania


Sanofi Pasteur, the vaccines business of Sanofi-Aventis, is one of the largest seasonal influenza vaccine producers in the world. Free eBook 3 Key Tips for a Successful Design Build Project With supply chain disruptions and inflation creating new challenges for delivery teams, design-build...




www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 3, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Generally it is not a 'weakened' from what I have been told by my wife, but a 'dead' or 'inert' version of the virus.


Yeah, basically a "safe" version of the virus that is injected to produce memory cells. Did you watch the video?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Several good articles on covid vaccine 






__





You searched for Coronavirus vaccine - Pharmaceutical Technology







www.pharmaceutical-technology.com


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yeah, basically a "safe" version of the virus that is injected to produce memory cells. Did you watch the video?


I was going off of what you said, I am not worried/interested in how vaccines are made. That is why I just listen to my wife when it comes to medical stuff. I like to compartmentalize and know what I don't know.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yeah, basically a "safe" version of the virus that is injected to produce memory cells. Did you watch the video?


Vile, seriously, I worked on these projects with these people. Nothing nefarious dude.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 3, 2020)

I voted NO, because I would not take a fast-tracked vaccine that was rushed through trials by the Trump Administration. I would take it, if it was proven safe and given adequate time to research its side effects.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’m a semi hermit. Everyone else is coming to my world.
> I need my beach and shopping and some dinner out with friends and I’m good...
> 
> VOTE BIDEN


Sister...I feel ya. Beach, cannabis, shopping, and food. I'm done. That's literally all I need.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Sister...I feel ya. Beach, cannabis, shopping, and food. I'm done. That's literally all I need.


I love you twin brother


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Sister...I feel ya. Beach, cannabis, shopping, and food. I'm done. That's literally all I need.


Toss two teenagers bottled into your bubble with you and think again.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Toss two teenagers bottled into your bubble with you and think again.


Oh no no noooooo


----------



## Skoal (Nov 3, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Way to go. Do you grow?


of course.


----------



## Skoal (Nov 3, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Sounds like you live a dismal life right now but have adjusted your expectations, this is a healthy response, control what you can, reduce risks where possible and don't worry about what you can't affect. Good for you. Still though. Looking at your post, wouldn't much of your life improve if you were immunized and others were too?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with living as a hermit, so not judging. Just pointing out that you wouldn't need to live that way once enough people, including you are vaccinated.


Its. Very tough call. Going back to the world we lived is probably not going to happen any time soon. Sadly I think there will be issues with this vaccine in that they are not long lasting. Don’t really work, or cause somecrazg side effects. And I do strongly believe in vaccines. My mom had polio as a kid. So I do believe in vaccines. It’s just how everything came out and rushed. Vaccines take years.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 9, 2020)

Any time someone is paid 2 billion dollars to produce something that they don't already have makes me nervous.. Seems tonights news might be nothing more than a way to raise stock prices. Government is corrupt and if you think so you are a fool..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Any time someone is paid 2 billion dollars to produce something that they don't already have makes me nervous.. Seems tonights news might be nothing more than a way to raise stock prices. Government is corrupt and if you think so you are a fool..


If Health Canada and Joe's people say it's ok, it's ok, nobody is getting it until after Joe takes office and he might be the first in line to build public trust. Fauci will be getting vaccinated on TV FFS! By the time they get around to you millions will have received it for months building public confidence. It will be voluntary and 60 or 70% of the people will take it, by then 10% of the population will have had covid at least and you will be at herd immunity by summer with a rapid decline in cases during the spring. There will also be several different effective antibody treatments by then too, we will need them and they too give a few months immunity.

Joe will manage covid down to reasonable levels within 60 days of taking office, he has already begun the work of a real president. If you were president and had the chance to save hundreds of thousands of Americans that you swore an oath to defend and protect, what wouldn't you do? I would suggest nobody get between Joe and saving those hundreds of thousands of lives, the equivalent of many wars, if they got in my way they'd be fucked, as doom fell on them like a bolt of lighting. If Joe has to put assholes behind razor wire or in Gitmo he will do it to save those lives, better wear your mask!


----------



## delacruz (Nov 9, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

delacruz said:


> Nope.


Your choice, covid gives you immunity too, provided you survive and aren't fucked for life or up for months..


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2020)

State Bar Passes Mandatory COVID-19 Vaccination Recommendation | New York Law Journal


The resolution does contain conditions limiting its scope. Those include that the state government should only consider making vaccinations mandatory if voluntary COVID-19 vaccinations fall short of producing needed levels of population immunity; that an assessment of the health threat to...




www.law.com






Lawyers are mostly subhuman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> State Bar Passes Mandatory COVID-19 Vaccination Recommendation | New York Law Journal
> 
> 
> The resolution does contain conditions limiting its scope. Those include that the state government should only consider making vaccinations mandatory if voluntary COVID-19 vaccinations fall short of producing needed levels of population immunity; that an assessment of the health threat to...
> ...


Public health is largely a state concern and there are very strict and draconian public health laws on the books of most states for a long time. Some vaccines are mandatory, since people forgot the toll taken on young children by a host of diseases we never hear about any more like polio. I consider it to be child abuse to refuse to have your child vaccinated because you are stupid enough to listen to bullshit spouted on line by fanatical fools. People have a basic human right to the truth Rob and spouting lies and disinformation causes real harm as we have seen with Trump and covid.

Don't spout to me about your individual rights, compared to the community you have none, break some of the communities laws and they will kill you in many places, or they can draft your ass and send it to Vietnam where some one else would do your ass for you. Your second amendment right only exists to serve the community with your own weapon upon and at its command, the 2nd is more about collective responsibility than individual rights, the right to bear arms was only a means to an end, the defense of the community.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Public health is largely a state concern and there are very strict and draconian public health laws on the books of most states for a long time. Some vaccines are mandatory, since people forgot the toll taken on young children by a host of diseases we never hear about any more like polio. I consider it to be child abuse to refuse to have your child vaccinated because you are stupid enough to listen to bullshit spouted on line by fanatical fools. People have a basic human right to the truth Rob and spouting lies and disinformation causes real harm as we have seen with Trump and covid.
> 
> Don't spout to me about your individual rights, compared to the community you have none, break some of the communities laws and they will kill you in many places, or they can draft your ass and send it to Vietnam where some one else would do your ass for you. Your second amendment right only exists to serve the community with your own weapon upon and at its command, the 2nd is more about collective responsibility than individual rights, the right to bear arms was only a means to an end, the defense of the community.



Are you in favor of forced liposuction ? 

What if anything, would prevent government from declaring that as mandatory for people they deem that need it ?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Any time someone is paid 2 billion dollars to produce something that they don't already have makes me nervous.. Seems tonights news might be nothing more than a way to raise stock prices. Government is corrupt and if you think so you are a fool..


The pharmaceutical industry is corrupt. The US government has a corrupt leader. But not all who are working on this vaccine who work for either are corrupt. The tests and procedures, if followed, were developed in response to actions by corrupt people to prevent them from slipping another health hazard by the regulators, most of whom, I believe are just working people who are trying to do the best job they can. With Trump out of the way, they should be able to do so.

I'm going to wait until I hear more about the tests and results. Also, I'm waiting to hear what the medical science community says. You must realize that corruption is present on the antivax side too? I mean, when I listen to what they say, it drives me back to the scientists. They have some pretty strange theories that have been debunked and they don't care what the data says. I'll take objective facts and opinions from people who have a good track record of being right over anything a Trump official says or what the antivaxxers say. An effective vaccine is the only way out of this problem. Some people want to wait and see before taking it. Others want it as soon as its available. I lean more on the as soon as available but I want there to be solid science-based tests, analysis and recommendations from medical science professionals like Fauci before I take it. 

I don't even read what @Rob Roy says. He's a waste of time and space.

90% effective is pretty good. I will say that. Pfizer is a reputable company with plenty of experience in this. I think the news today was pretty good.

.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Public health is largely a state concern and there are very strict and draconian public health laws on the books of most states for a long time. Some vaccines are mandatory, since people forgot the toll taken on young children by a host of diseases we never hear about any more like polio. I consider it to be child abuse to refuse to have your child vaccinated because you are stupid enough to listen to bullshit spouted on line by fanatical fools. People have a basic human right to the truth Rob and spouting lies and disinformation causes real harm as we have seen with Trump and covid.
> 
> Don't spout to me about your individual rights, compared to the community you have none, break some of the communities laws and they will kill you in many places, or they can draft your ass and send it to Vietnam where some one else would do your ass for you. Your second amendment right only exists to serve the community with your own weapon upon and at its command, the 2nd is more about collective responsibility than individual rights, the right to bear arms was only a means to an end, the defense of the community.


Chill with the individual rights being subservient to the community. There are legal means of dealing with times when the public good conflicts with personal rights. We are still a nation that is ruled through laws. In fact, nobody can or should be forced to take the vaccine. For the public good or the good of a business, we might allow a company or school to require certification of vaccination before allowing people back into those environments. But think carrot instead of stick. For the most part, it's up to our leaders to convince the public that the new vaccine is safe. People want to be free of risk of infection from this virus. Most do. That's enough.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> Chill with the individual rights being subservient to the community. There are legal means of dealing with times when the public good conflicts with personal rights. We are still a nation that is ruled through laws. In fact, nobody can or should be forced to take the vaccine. For the public good or the good of a business, we might allow a company or school to require certification of vaccination before allowing people back into those environments. But think carrot instead of stick. For the most part, it's up to our leaders to convince the public that the new vaccine is safe. People want to be free of risk of infection from this virus. Most do. That's enough.


Can't a guy even troll Rob around here?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Can't a guy even troll Rob around here?


lulz

we need sarcasm font. I fall for that shit every time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Are you in favor of forced liposuction ?
> 
> What if anything, would prevent government from declaring that as mandatory for people they deem that need it ?


The public good Rob, out of many one, is the description of a united community. Don't you know there's a war on boy? Hundreds of thousands of American lives are on the line, most folks have the sense to actively participate and cooperate with a sound plan by competent leadership that has been repeatedly demonstrated to work. When the stakes are high so are the incentives and disincentives, but make no mistake about the ability of the state to deal with those seen as a threat to the public good, wear yer mask as required to protect yourself and others. Public health is about to become priority #1 and a national mission of recovery is afoot, you'll see what leadership looks like.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2020)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> we need sarcasm font. I fall for that shit every time.


My fault, I was bored and Rob was lurking, one thing lead to another...  Time for bed.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 9, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


There's a possibility you might not have a choice, it could very well be mandated like the smallpox vaccine was

But to answer your question, I'll take it when it's my turn


----------



## zeddd (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m gonna wait to see if joe rogan and Alex Jones take it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 10, 2020)

I have no problem taking the vaccine.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 10, 2020)

If it is good enough for our real Presidents I'm all in


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 10, 2020)

Confidence in America is already at 62% and will go up with vaccine deployment and public figures getting the shot on TV. I figure about 75 to 80% will take it by summer. We know who the ones are who don't wanna take it, the antivaccers and the Trumpers, there's natural immunization too, if they are lucky later next year there will be antibody treatments for them too, but perhaps some will choose death or disability. As the vulnerable and healthcare workers are immunized, even with the first dose, the mortality rate will begin to drop, even as the pandemic roars on. After Jan 20th you will have effective public health measures to lower the case load and save lives as well.

I hope they raid Donald's residences on Jan21st looking for missing antibody treatments I'm certain he stole. If they walk out of Mar Logo with a couple of thousand treatments, and Donald in cuffs whining and bitching, so be it, fuck the base. If a government employee told Joe or more likely his AG that Donald had ripped off vital treatments for his cronies exclusive use, I don't think it would be long before they busted down the door after obtaining the warrant. Hold a press conference and lay them all out like a regular drug raid, keep a sample for evidence and send the rest to those in need and tell them to send back the empty packaging along with a sworn affidavit with multiple signatures of doctors and law enforcement officials.


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 10, 2020)

Jimdamick said:


> If Trump tells me it's effective, fuck no.
> If Fauci say's it works, hell yea.
> Simple


Dito.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Yeah, 1 year after they release it should be enough time for them to iron out the side effects. Especially if millions are willing to risk the first public run of the vaccine.
> 
> The thing that worries me the most is the permanent heart damage caused from the virus. Doesn't matter if you are old or young.
> 
> ...


so anyone who has any kind of heart damage of any type should NOT take this vaccine..I love how Shingrex was sold 'mild flu maybe'- never the fvck again..it says right in the pamphlet read too late that it needs to over stimulate you immune system more than most vaccines..thatnks for putting that info on the bottom.

i'd rather have shingles.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2020)

1970’s aborted fetal kidney tissue .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah, stick it right here.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 10, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, stick it right here.
> View attachment 4765203


That is the stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2020)

Doctor pundit this morning said he's in the 'group who should not have the vaccine while he's not an Epi Pen user he's asthmatic and will not be taking the vaccine'.

i happen to agree.

trials are few and far between- *we/you/your family are the trials.*


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 10, 2020)

All of the people who say they will not get the vaccine will change their minds when they cannot go out to any social function. Once they buy tickets to a concert and are denied entry because they don't have the magic V proof, they will roll up their sleeve.


----------



## Dryxi (Dec 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> All of the people who say they will not get the vaccine will change their minds when they cannot go out to any social function. Once they buy tickets to a concert and are denied entry because they don't have the magic V proof, they will roll up their sleeve.


 I am doubtful even a Biden administration will make it mandatory to have a vaccine card for all social functions. This country gets pretty upset over lockdowns, imagine if we needed a vaccine card more than a passport lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> All of the people who say they will not get the vaccine will change their minds when they cannot go out to any social function. Once they buy tickets to a concert and are denied entry because they don't have the magic V proof, they will roll up their sleeve.


Or when they can't buy cereal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 10, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> That is the stuff that dreams are made of.


Freddy vs Jason? I'm gonna have to choose the middle ground.


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 10, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> Doctor pundit this morning said he's in the 'group who should not have the vaccine while he's not an Epi Pen user he's asthmatic and will not be taking the vaccine'.
> 
> i happen to agree.
> 
> trials are few and far between- *we/you/your family are the trials.*


So, OK, stay home and starve.

I'm going to get the vaccine and so are my kids so that they can be restless, disobedient, adventurous teenagers again.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2020)

O for sure no worries on the vaccine when it’s my time to get it but I/we played by the cdc rules and the line of ones that didn’t & are in desperate need Is wrapped around the world .

I’m very cool w/being at the end of it & waiting my turn .


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

rollitup said:


> All of the people who say they will not get the vaccine will change their minds when they cannot go out to any social function. Once they buy tickets to a concert and are denied entry because they don't have the magic V proof, they will roll up their sleeve.


i can't get it; now this is where the thinking cap goes on + for some reason i cant PM you.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> O for sure no worries on the vaccine when it’s my time to get it but I/we played by the cdc rules and the line of ones that didn’t & are in desperate need Is wrapped around the world .
> 
> I’m very cool w/being at the end of it & waiting my turn .


but your turn is first.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Freddy vs Jason? I'm gonna have to choose the middle ground.


i'm old school.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes. Of course. My entire family will be getting vaccinated the instant it becomes available.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Dec 11, 2020)

rollitup said:


> All of the people who say they will not get the vaccine will change their minds when they cannot go out to any social function. Once they buy tickets to a concert and are denied entry because they don't have the magic V proof, they will roll up their sleeve.


You just put your finger on the next fight mate....huge can of worms there yikes


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> You just put your finger on the next fight mate....huge can of worms there yikes


why? everyone will get it; he was speaking to my reluctance but i already answered him. i mean everyone else will get it right? even those who don't have an exemption?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Dec 11, 2020)

I skipped the thread contents but for a brief skim. Has anyone done the math based on publicized facts{?}? Usa is only receiving enough doses for 16.5% of the population. I don't see the general population being given access for over a year if then even. And it will be exploited and costly. American way. Furthermore we should have an idea of side affects after 10's of millions guinea pig for us. 

Sadly proper sanitary measures would starve it out faster than vaccines availability. 

Do the right thing people. Our leaders have failed us again. 

/health and peace all.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> why? everyone will get it; he was speaking to my reluctance but i already answered him. i mean everyone else will get it right? even those who don't have an exemption?


I just thought this might be better on another thread I just posted, I was responding to admin. Yes @schuylaar there is a lot of reluctance, and IMHO I think there will be a lot of 'poorly vaccinated' regions locally and internationally. In light of our provincial health minister talking of restricted activities for non-vaccinated citizens, before vaccine is available or approved, sets a bit of a tone to covid weary populations. To put things lightly...


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I skipped the thread contents but for a brief skim. Has anyone done the math based on publicized facts{?}? Usa is only receiving enough doses for 16.5% of the population. I don't see the general population being given access for over a year if then even. And it will be exploited and costly. American way. Furthermore we should have an idea of side affects after 10's of millions guinea pig for us.
> 
> Sadly proper sanitary measures would starve it out faster than vaccines availability.
> 
> ...


The science should be sound after a hundred + years of testing things out on poor and non-white populations, so I am not worried about that. 

Also the medical world will be getting the first run, and they know and trust the science, and I trust them.

Lastly Trump is in charge so of course it is going to be a shit show that falls apart after he claims victory and it is up to the next guy to fix his mess. 

People need to quit voting in Republicans until they put up qualified people.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> but your turn is first.


I will keep my eye out don’t see it going down like that but I do trust science above all ,even as a child .


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I skipped the thread contents but for a brief skim. Has anyone done the math based on publicized facts{?}? Usa is only receiving enough doses for 16.5% of the population. I don't see the general population being given access for over a year if then even. And it will be exploited and costly. American way. Furthermore we should have an idea of side affects after 10's of millions guinea pig for us.
> 
> Sadly proper sanitary measures would starve it out faster than vaccines availability.
> 
> ...


yes, some of us have done the math and have been..reading.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)

we are being used as guinea pigs anyway.








Coronavirus vaccine: First care home residents in NI receive Covid jab


Twenty-five men and women from Palmerston in east Belfast were vaccinated on Tuesday morning.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> I will keep my eye out don’t see it going down like that but I do trust science above all ,even as a child .


i trust science; i no longer trust it under the Trump admin. numbers are all skewed because he's been having states reporting directly to him for
months now..didn't a florida data analyst (who was fired) just get their house raided because she refused to falsify the number and was still keeping track of the real numbers on her own home computer? the answer is yes.

rain on the scarecrow; blood on the knife; smoke rising from the woods; a pool party in progress.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> we are being used as guinea pigs anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you must be irish. sorry.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)

lmao, im not sorry lol


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> you must be irish. sorry.


technically we're british or Irish, depends what passport you have.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

Not voting on this, because my “no” could be misconstrued as an anti-vaccination stance. I won’t be getting the Pfizer vaccine because I have an anaphylactic reaction to aspirin, and anaphylaxis has been a noted side effect in some people in the UK. I am unequivacolly pro-vaccine. The Bill Gates microchip conspiracy claims are ludicrous. Everyone who wants to track anything about you already is, using unethical technology in the phone/supercomputer you’re probably holding right now. No vaccine chip conspiracy necessary. Real problems are more interesting to me than pie-eyed fantasy. I understand how it happens, and I don’t think people who fall for it are stupid, just underinformed and/or misinformed. I have fallen for disinformation myself because of the appeals to emotion (often foreign state-sponsored) agents of chaos use to sell it.

Nobody is 100% immune to cognitive bias, nobody.

Stay curious, be skeptical, and vet your sources, always.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> technically we're british or Irish, depends what passport you have.


who would you rather identify as?


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)

2 people have had adverse reactions to the vaccine they were allergic to something but theyre ok. ill be taking it.








Covid-19 vaccine: Allergy warning over new jab


People with history of significant allergic reactions told not to have Pfizer/BioNTech jab.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)

im Irish buddy, have you not seen some of the music ive posted lol


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not voting on this, because my “no” could be misconstrued as an anti-vaccination stance. I won’t be getting the Pfizer vaccine because I have an anaphylactic reaction to aspirin, and anaphylaxis has been a noted side effect in some people in the UK. I am unequivacolly pro-vaccine and the microchip conspiracy is ludicrous. Everyone who wants to track anything about you already is, using unethical technology in the phone/supercomputer you’re probably holding right now. No vaccine chip conspiracy necessary. Real problems are more interesting to me than pie-eyed fantasy. I understand how it happens, and I don’t think people who fall for it are stupid, just underinformed and/or misinformed. I have fallen for disinformation myself, because of appeals to emotion (often foreign state-sponsored) agents of chaos use to sell it, nobody is 100% immune to cognitive bias, nobody.
> 
> Stay curious, be skeptical, and vet your sources, always.


Sorry about your allergies, but love your understanding of reality.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not voting on this, because my “no” could be misconstrued as an anti-vaccination stance. I won’t be getting the Pfizer vaccine because I have an anaphylactic reaction to aspirin, and anaphylaxis has been a noted side effect in some people in the UK. I am unequivacolly pro-vaccine and the mocrochip conspiracy is ludicrous. Everyone who wants to track anything about you already is, using unethical technology in the phone/supercomputer you’re probably holding right now. No vaccine chip conspiracy necessary. Real problems are more interesting to me than pie-eyed fantasy. I understand how it happens, and I don’t think people who fall for it are stupid, just underinformed and/or misinformed. I have fallen for disinformation myself, because of appeals to emotion (often foreign state-sponsored) agents of chaos use to sell it, nobody is 100% immune to cognitive bias, nobody.
> 
> *Stay curious, be skeptical, and vet your sources, always.
> *




agreed. 

a doctor yesterday said he doesn't use Epi Pen but has asthma and will not take the vaccine it doesn't mean he's antivaccer it means he is in group that is excluded due to other medical issues..compromised immune system etc.

haven't heard the microchip conspiracy but people do need to justify their fear and anger.


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 11, 2020)

just to make it clear, i will be taking the vaccine. not for myself i dont give a fiddlers, my brother and sisters families have both had it. i just cant have a cavalier attitude to all this because i still have to look after people who are shielding, i dont want to pass the virus to a loved one.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i trust science; i no longer trust it under the Trump admin. numbers are all skewed because he's been having states reporting directly to him for
> months now..didn't a florida data analyst (who was fired) just get their house raided because she refused to falsify the number and was still keeping track of the real numbers on her own home computer? the answer is yes.
> 
> rain on the scarecrow; blood on the knife; smoke rising from the woods; a pool party in progress.


What does Trumps accounting practice have to do w/the science of medicine & the vaccine ? Didn’t that fucker want people to drink or shoot up bleach or some shit ? Fuck Trump he is out and not worthy of another breathe of your air and not the direction of health science I had in mind .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> haven't heard the microchip conspiracy but people do need to justify their fear and anger.


Oh my, pretty sad stuff









More than 40% of Republicans in a new poll say they think Bill Gates wants to use COVID-19 vaccines to implant location-tracking microchips in recipients


Bill Gates has become the target of online conspiracy theorists and conservative pundits over his coronavirus vaccination efforts.




www.google.com





I have asthma too...no celebratory post-covid orgies for me any time soon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> No, not willingly.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I wouldn't let Dr Scott Atlas take my rectal temp let alone tell me a vaccine is safe.


I heard he has a gentle bedside manner.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> i'm old school.


Me too.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, stick it right here.
> View attachment 4765203


Please tell me that’s actually your butt, it has been a lonely year and that’s the kind of therapy/fantasy I need right now. Not trying to be creepy, I come by it naturally, and..but...also, yowza!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Please tell me that’s actually your butt, it has been a lonely year and that’s the kind of therapy/fantasy I need right now. Not trying to be creepy, I come by it naturally, and..but...also, yowza!


I always like to spread a little joy around the holidays.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I always like to spread a little joy around the holidays.


Me too, so to speak! You win the internet today.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2020)

Boru420 said:


> just to make it clear, i will be taking the vaccine. not for myself i dont give a fiddlers, my brother and sisters families have both had it. i just cant have a cavalier attitude to all this because i still have to look after people who are shielding, i dont want to pass the virus to a loved one.


Exactly. I have a family I want to protect and a pre teen daughter that requires and deserves the normal social interactions of childhood.

We stayed in our bubble and have been way more careful than anyone else we know. We hunkered down to stay safe hoping for this vaccine.

If scientists say it’s safe, I’m taking it. Primarily to protect my family.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2020)

I remember reading that the Canadian government secured extra vaccines for redistribution to poorer countries. 









Nine out of 10 in poor nations to miss out on inoculation as west buys up Covid vaccines


Billions unlikely to get jabs as rich countries secure 53% of most promising vaccines




www.theguardian.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> I remember reading that the Canadian government secured extra vaccines for redistribution to poorer countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Trump wasn't screwing up when he passed on 100 million vaccines from Pfizer, he was just giving smaller nations a chance to get vaccines for their people.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Dec 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have been working on this vaccine since 2001 (when SARS, the first major coronavirus to affect human beings came around).

With that being said I'm still waiting to see their research made public and not behind a pubmed or journal publication paywall.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh my, pretty sad stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would bill gates wish to track them to their double-wides?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> See Trump wasn't screwing up when he passed on 100 million vaccines from Pfizer, he was just giving smaller nations a chance to get vaccines for their people.


The art of the deal.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 11, 2020)

Let’s get it and get this shit over with.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

guitarguy10 said:


> They have been working on this vaccine since 2001 (when SARS, the first major coronavirus to affect human beings came around).
> 
> With that being said I'm still waiting to see their research made public and not behind a pubmed or journal publication paywall.


As much as I love data, I am not an epidemiologist or have any medical degrees myself, so that would be about as helpful to me as one of the seventh day cultist doctor's videos about Hydroxiwhatever was early on that Trump was pushing.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 11, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> The art of the deal.


Actually, it was. For Trump at least.

The reason he never invoked the Defense Production Act was simple: He didn't want to make companies produce what we needed. He wanted to sell contracts to the highest bidder.

If Trump can't get a kickback off the deal, then he doesn't make the deal.

I can tell you exactly how that conversation went down:

Pfizer: Mr. President, we're only going to be able to produce X amount of this vaccine in a year. We'd like to give you first offer on buying an additional allotment so that most of the United States can be vaccinated by the end of 2021.

Trump: What's in it for me?

Pfizer: Excuse me, sir?

Trump: How much are you willing to pay me to use taxpayer dollars to buy your vaccine? I mean, lots of vaccines are going to be coming out, so I'll be able to buy them from anybody I want.

Pfizer: I beg your pardon?

Trump: It's this simple - you either pay me to pay you, or somebody else with a vaccine will.

Pfizer: Mr. President, we don't do that sort of thing.

Trump: Then get the hell out of my office.

And here we all are now in the early days of this vaccine and we're already out of it. That's how Trump rolls. That's why he didn't buy the extra vaccines. And now, of course, he's trying to use an executive order to make them sell to the U.S. only.

LMAO!

Right. Yeah. Sure. That'll hold water.

And still, to this very day, he won't invoke the DPA because in his sick, twisted, moronic mind he still thinks he's going to make money off the vaccines.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

TacoMac said:


> Actually, it was. For Trump at least.
> 
> The reason he never invoked the Defense Production Act was simple: He didn't want to make companies produce what we needed. He wanted to sell contracts to the highest bidder.
> 
> ...


lmao!

As a salesman/con artist I think Trump might have started out looking for money, and when that fell through he would check down to what he really wanted. 

Them to name it after him.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Dec 11, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> As much as I love data, I am not an epidemiologist or have any medical degrees myself, so that would be about as helpful to me as one of the seventh day cultist doctor's videos about Hydroxiwhatever was early on that Trump was pushing.


Then I'll be sure to let you know what information they bear out if I ever get access to their publications. I'm not a doctor, but I am a Biochemist.

The microchip conspiracy makes me laugh because everyone walks around everywhere with their mobile phones and they don't give one fuck about the security of those devices. I bet if you were to ask people today who Edward Snowden is half of them wouldn't even have a clue ... even though he was the man that exposed the US government of collecting vast amounts of data from law abiding citizens from their devices.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

guitarguy10 said:


> Then I'll be sure to let you know what information they bear out if I ever get access to their publications. I'm not a doctor, but I am a Biochemist.


I miss having access to journals through school.


----------



## guitarguy10 (Dec 11, 2020)

Incidentally this 'pfizer COVID-19 vaccine' has a name, which is Tozinameran (yeah wtf ikr?)








Pfizer–BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

guitarguy10 said:


> Incidentally this 'pfizer COVID-19 vaccine' has a name, which is Tozinameran (yeah wtf ikr?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that’s got a nice mouth feel, it’s fun just to say that over and over!

My bar for entertainment and excitement has been set very low by the non-events of 2020.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Nope... Don't trust it to be what they say it is...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nope... Don't trust it to be what they say it is...


What do you think it is?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What do you think it is?


Who knows??? Tracking device maybe...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh, that’s got a nice mouth feel, it’s fun just to say that over and over!
> 
> My bar for entertainment and excitement has been set very low by the non-events of 2020.


I prefer *BNT162b2* - now with lipid nanoparticles!

It's what plants crave.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who knows??? Tracking device maybe...


EDIT: the post above was a joke, my overreaction is unedited below.

You’re typing on the most advanced tracking device imagineable. What would the motivation possibly be to do anything with this vaccine other than what they claim it does? Keep in mind that multiple independent bodies are studying it or have done so, often simultaneously, in several countries. There are very strict controls on manufacture and transportation of medicines in most countries. You are either unaware of this or maybe willfully and irrationally reacting with paranoia? You tell me why you think it isn’t what they say it is, because from what I know about pharmaceutical controls related to my experience building and supporting software for large pharmacy chains and working on public safety control systems at a medical device manifacturer, that’s very...very unlikely.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 11, 2020)

He's a trumper.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> He's a trumper.


This shouldn’t be a left vs right thing, it is a public health and safety thing, but I take your meaning.


----------



## MickFoster (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This shouldn’t be a left vs right thing, it is a public health and safety thing, but I take your meaning.


Being a trumper isn't a left or right thing either.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> He's a trumper.


Watch your mouth sir... I don't fuck with the government on any level, I'm a criminal... I was only kidding about the tracking device...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> Being a trumper isn't a left or right thing either.


Fair point, taken with a grimace on behalf of real conservative political theory, which is not inherently invalid. Trump is a monstrous demagogue authoritarian idiot tyrant, horrifyingly free from all rational thought


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You’re typing on the most advanced tracking device imagineable. What would the motivation possibly be to do anything with this vaccine other than what they claim it does? Keep in mind that multiple independent bodies are studying it or have done so, often simultaneously, in several countries. There are very strict controls on manufacture and transportation of medicines in most countries. You are either unaware of this or maybe willfully and irrationally reacting with paranoia? You tell me why you think it isn’t what they say it is, because from what I know about pharmaceutical controls related to my experience building and supporting software for large pharmacy chains and working on public safety control systems at a medical device manifacturer, that’s very...very unlikely.


I WAS ONLY KIDDING


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Watch your mouth sir... I don't fuck with the government on any level, I'm a criminal... I was only kidding about the tracking device...


I’ve been trolled?! I am relieved, frankly. Love and peace to everyone.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I’ve been trolled?! I am relieved, frankly. Love and peace to everyone.


That could have gotten ugly


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> That could have gotten ugly


I know you and I have communicated before and we got along fine, so I was a bit surprised. After losing most of my family to Trumpism I am skittish. Sorry, man. I respect your anti-government stance even though I disagree with it. I know lots of anti-state folks and anarchists and some are my close friends. We don’t have to agree on everything to get along.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm on the priority list for the vaccine as a healthcare worker. I'll probably take it so I can start living somewhat normally again.

Wouldnt it be insane if the USA still cant get the virus under control because more than half the population are fucking idiots that are scared of vaccines?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Also read what happened when they rushed the Zika virus vaccine in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't the zika vaccine, it's an mRNA vaccine, perhaps you should find out how it actually works? Also the progress in biology and genetic technology has improved vastly in the past decade, indeed it is a fast moving field where progress in understanding happens weekly. It is a global enterprise involving millions of scientists from a variety of subspecialties all connected by the internet, so progress is very fast. The trial times for vaccines has been shortened in general and will continue to, especially for the mRNA vaccines, since most future vaccines will be based on this technology. They hit it out of the ball park with this vaccine in terms of efficacy and safety and will continue to do so with future ones.

An mRNA strand can only produce the protein it is programed for and nothing else, the strand is encapsulated in a stabilizing fat bubble and is absorbed into muscle tissue where it uses the cells resources to assemble the spike protein your immune system becomes trained to recognize. Your genetic code is read in triplet chucks and transcribed into mRNA that leaves the cell nucleus and assembles the proteins you need to survive every second of every day you are alive. Your DNA is not just a copy of you, it is a biochemical database your cells use all the time and mRNA is how that database is read, mRNA creates proteins from a combination of 20 some amino acids floating around in your cells cytoplasm using ribosomes to do the assembly in a process called translation.


You don't take the vaccine just for yourself, you take it to protect others too, it might require caring about them to take the risk, minimal though it might be. Trudeau will roll up his sleeve on national TV as will all other government officials, if a politician has the guts to do it, so do I, since I consider my self to be a better human being than many of them.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


the question should be: with everything you've read, direct statements from our leaders quoted daily, how confident do you feel taking the vaccine?

for Gods sakes they don't even want to give us $1200 for the job they took away so we can pay rent.

sick fvcks..the very same Bill that was greased through Congress sits with the exact same people saying 'no we won't help the american people merry fvcking chritmas, now..why do you think that is?

wouldn't you agree we have two countries?



white people get Regeneron..blacks- you're on your own..bet you they want to give the vaccine to black populace first..just in case there's any unfortunate circumstances.


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 11, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> could any of our Canadian members ship whatever vaccine is approved by their gov't to me? that i would take. or fly to Germany to take one there?
> 
> I wouldn't let Dr Scott Atlas take my rectal temp let alone tell me a vaccine is safe.


just make certain he doesn't have both hands on your shoulders while doing prostate exam.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the question should be: with everything you've read, direct statements from our leaders quoted daily, how confident do you feel taking the vaccine?
> 
> for Gods sakes they don't even want to give us $1200 for the job they took away so we can pay rent.
> 
> ...


Scientists and doctors made this call, not politicians because nobody trusts politicians, but people with brains and education trust scientists, because they know who and what they are. Science cannot happen with out integrity, incorrect data leads nowhere but to embarrassment and if it's fraudulent the end of a career. Unlike politics, there is no room at all for bullshit in science or engineering, you are always caught, or live in fear of it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 11, 2020)

schuylaar said:


> the question should be: with everything you've read, direct statements from our leaders quoted daily, how confident do you feel taking the vaccine?
> 
> for Gods sakes they don't even want to give us $1200 for the job they took away so we can pay rent.
> 
> ...


My state is planning on giving it to prisoners first after healthcare workers and elderly in long term care facilities.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 11, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> My state is planning on giving it to prisoners first after healthcare workers and elderly in long term care facilities.


I read something about that. Covid is burning through prisons right now and these people are stuck.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This isn't the zika vaccine, it's an mRNA vaccine, perhaps you should find out how it actually works? Also the progress in biology and genetic technology has improved vastly in the past decade, indeed it is a fast moving field where progress in understanding happens weekly. It is a global enterprise involving millions of scientists from a variety of subspecialties all connected by the internet, so progress is very fast. The trial times for vaccines has been shortened in general and will continue to, especially for the mRNA vaccines, since most future vaccines will be based on this technology. They hit it out of the ball park with this vaccine in terms of efficacy and safety and will continue to do so with future ones.
> 
> An mRNA strand can only produce the protein it is programed for and nothing else, the strand is encapsulated in a stabilizing fat bubble and is absorbed into muscle tissue where it uses the cells resources to assemble the spike protein your immune system becomes trained to recognize. Your genetic code is read in triplet chucks and transcribed into mRNA that leaves the cell nucleus and assembles the proteins you need to survive every second of every day you are alive. Your DNA is not just a copy of you, it is a biochemical database your cells use all the time and mRNA is how that database is read, mRNA creates proteins from a combination of 20 some amino acids floating around in your cells cytoplasm using ribosomes to do the assembly in a process called translation.
> View attachment 4765955
> ...


I like this for the pedantry (nerdy smart words), but I love it for the compassion. Caring about “strangers” is the definition of the word “hero.” Compassion is cool. Cool is a stupid, perhaps insincere and cynical idea, but if it exists; “Cool” should be synonymous with caring for the lives and wellness of those whom we have no material interest in caring about


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like this for the pedantry (nerdy smart words), but I love it for the compassion. Caring about “strangers” is the definition of the word “hero.” Compassion is cool. Cool is a stupid, perhaps insincere and cynical idea, but if it exists; “Cool” should be synonymous with caring for the lives and wellness of those whom we have no material interest in caring about


When ya talk about science it's helpful to use the terms! I could have used liposome instead of fat bubble, but fat bubble works fine for this kind of discussion and explanation. Personally I like looking up words I don't understand, but I've read science text books that over did it to an extreme degree! Those sonsofbitches couldn't write their way out of a wet fucking paper bag. When you understand something well you can explain it to a barmaid, Feynman could and I always liked his lectures. He spoke with a strong jersey accent and went to a regular high school, you didn't wanna try to bullshit this guy with big words or math. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Richard Feynman - The Character of Physical Law (1964)*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know you and I have communicated before and we got along fine, so I was a bit surprised. After losing most of my family to Trumpism I am skittish. Sorry, man. I respect your anti-government stance even though I disagree with it. I know lots of anti-state folks and anarchists and some are my close friends. We don’t have to agree on everything to get along.


Naw bro,you and I will always be good. I'm not anti government, I'm anti old ass laws that have nothing to do with the world today...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Naw bro,you and I will always be good. I'm not anti government, I'm anti old ass laws that have nothing to do with the world today...


I guess yer against the second amendment too, I agree, time they got rid of it. It's only purpose was so the state could draft you and your gun, fuck them, let them buy the gun!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When ya talk about science it's helpful to use the terms! I could have used liposome instead of fat bubble, but fat bubble works fine for this kind of discussion and explanation. Personally I like looking up words I don't understand, but I've read science text books that over did it to an extreme degree! Those sonsofbitches couldn't write their way out of a wet fucking paper bag. When you understand something well you can explain it to a barmaid, Feynman could and I always liked his lectures. He spoke with a strong jersey accent and went to a regular high school, you didn't wanna try to bullshit this guy with big words or math.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Richard Feynman - The Character of Physical Law (1964)*


Feynman is still the shit. I own a copy of The Feynman Lectures on CD.


----------



## Otisdog (Dec 11, 2020)

Americans: I’m not going to get the vaccine because I don’t know what they are putting in it.

Also Americans: Woohoo, the McRib is back!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2020)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I guess yer against the second amendment too, I agree, time they got rid of it. It's only purpose was so the state could draft you and your gun, fuck them, let them buy the gun!


There should be regulations on who gets to own a gun... Even more on people who work for law enforcement... They all should have INTENSE psychiatric evaluations, see how they were raised, what they believe in, were they bullied or were they bullies growing up, prejudices toward others and all that...Everyone of every color who applies for any job in law enforcement where they have to carry a weapon... I'm not really into the political process myself because I don't have enough money to be a factor in anything, you have to have money to make a difference in this world, words alone will never be enough, but that is just my opinion...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 11, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> There should be regulations on who gets to own a gun... Even more on people who work for law enforcement... They all should have INTENSE psychiatric evaluations, see how they were raised, what they believe in, were they bullied or were they bullies growing up, prejudices toward others and all that...Everyone of every color who applies for any job in law enforcement where they have to carry a weapon... I'm not really into the political process myself because I don't have enough money to be a factor in anything, you have to have money to make a difference in this world, words alone will never be enough, but that is just my opinion...


If you don't think a small group of determined people can change the world, tell me when it has been otherwise?


----------



## SpideyManDan (Dec 12, 2020)

I will gladly take it provided it is low cost/free and as long as it has been proven not to cause allergic reactions. Those are my two biggest caveats.


----------



## Rob Roy (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> There should be regulations on who gets to own a gun...




Please tell me how you would enforce your regulation ideas against gun owning peaceful people...would you use men with guns to do it ?


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 12, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> My state is planning on giving it to prisoners first after healthcare workers and elderly in long term care facilities.


It's the smart play.

In enclosed environments like that, Covid has a field day. Then, inevitably, the guards and staff take it home with them and it spreads like wildfire from there.

Edit to add: You have to remember that prisons aren't schools, business offices or sports training camps that can shut down a few weeks until an outbreak blows over. They're up and running 24/7.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> Please tell me how you would enforce your regulation ideas against gun owning peaceful people...would you use men with guns to do it ?


Do you think that people who are mentally unstable should have a gun??? What do you think would happen if said people were told that they would have to give up their guns??? Look I don't know the answer, I just think that anyone who wants to own a gun or be in law enforcement should have a SERIOUS mental health evaluation... Damn, I thought this thread was about whether or not we would take the vaccine...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 12, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Do you think that people who are mentally unstable should have a gun??? What do you think would happen if said people were told that they would have to give up their guns??? Look I don't know the answer, I just think that anyone who wants to own a gun or be in law enforcement should have a SERIOUS mental health evaluation... Damn, I thought this thread was about whether or not we would take the vaccine...


I think anyone who wants to own a gun should know how to operate one and maintain it, there should be a basic education requirement. I say this as a gun owner who grew up in Idaho and started shooting when I was six years old. I also think law-enforcement should have to have regular psychological evaluations and de-escalation training of the best possible kind before being armed. I don’t think psychological assessment of citizens for gun ownership is logistically feasible nor desirable unless they have clear indications of violent behavior as an adult, then maybe, but otherwise I agree.

I will take any vaccine that they make that doesn’t potentially cause anaphylaxis, since that’s my bane. Asthma as a youngling, and anaphylaxis from aspirin as an adult, bodies are weird.


----------



## Bagginski (Dec 12, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I’ll tatoo my forehead “vaccinated” if it gets me out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I’m just old, boring and normal...or something


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 12, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think anyone who wants to own a gun should know how to operate one and maintain it, there should be a basic education requirement. I say this as a gun owner who grew up in Idaho and started shooting when I was six years old. I also think law-enforcement should have to have regular psychological evaluations and de-escalation training of the best possible kind before being armed. I don’t think psychological assessment of citizens for gun ownership is logistically feasible nor desirable unless they have clear indications of violent behavior as an adult, then maybe, but otherwise I agree.
> 
> I will take any vaccine that they make that doesn’t potentially cause anaphylaxis, since that’s my bane. Asthma as a youngling, and anaphylaxis from aspirin as an adult, bodies are weird.


I believe the two reactions in the UK were with people who carried eppy pens and I think they were ok. No egg products in mRNA vaccines and not much else except a fat bubble and mRNA strands stabilized inside them. Still take precautions and be prepared for a reaction with help close by and consult your doctor.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 12, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> Guess I’m just old, boring and normal...or something


Idk I’m 54 and that’s old to some people lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2021)

Bump.

Got an appointment to get poked for next week.


----------



## The Stand (Mar 12, 2021)

I got mine at the VA yesterday.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 12, 2021)

I got my second shot last week.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 12, 2021)

I get my second on Monday...


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bump.
> 
> Got an appointment to get poked for next week.


I hope it goes well for you. Lots of people have died or had complications. Of course, those poor obedient unthinking people won't be able to make legal claims against the vaccine makers. Pretty cool how they did that huh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bump.
> 
> Got an appointment to get poked for next week.


which vaccine?

we got j&j on the 6th.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Lots of people have died or had complications


nope.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 12, 2021)

I had the opportunity to get it yesterday and I passed on it. The 2nd shot will be comin back in April. Still too soon for me. It gives me anxiety just thinking about it.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> which vaccine?
> 
> we got j&j on the 6th.


Pfizer for me (luck of the draw)....

Have you heard the loudest-monkey fans claiming the vaccines are giving women breast cancer? It takes a special kind of mental inability to ride along with that one, but that hasn’t stopped any of them yet!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> Pfizer for me (luck of the draw)....
> 
> Have you heard the loudest-monkey fans claiming the vaccines are giving women breast cancer? It takes a special kind of mental inability to ride along with that one, but that hasn’t stopped any of them yet!


our own resident monkey will complain about it just like he does about paying taxes. but he's pays them like a lemming.


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

my 92 year old father got his the other day.

as for me, I will wait.... My Dr got his...... But, he didn't tell me that I SHOULD get it. He doesn't make me get the flu shot either. He does have my husband get the flu shot... because of underlining health conditions..... But, He did not tell my husband that he should get the vaccine. Though he probably will.....

BTW.... Covid went though the senior (non assisted) apartments where my dad lives... 40% of the residents got it after Christmas.... I was going to have my father move in with us until the shit passed, he got tested before coming to my house, he tested positive..... his symptoms..... No Fever.... just a slight head cold..... That was it...... Blessed..... so strange how it hits different people different ways....

My theory..... early (Jan) 2018 he and my mom got back from a cruise..... after He got deathly ill, Pneumonia. We took him to the hospital, Emergency room dr said, tomorrow he will be on a ventilator, and he probably won't make it..... Needless to say, he made it..... one of his symptoms...... He lost his taste and smell...... 2018 January..... My Theory, he already had it in 2018..... hence....... he already had the antibodies....... that is why he just got a slight head cold......


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> 2018 January


?.
you should call the CDC; he's patient zero that got it a year before anybody else.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> my 92 year old father got his the other day.
> 
> as for me, I will wait.... My Dr got his...... But, he didn't tell me that I SHOULD get it. He doesn't make me get the flu shot either. He does have my husband get the flu shot... because of underlining health conditions..... But, He did not tell my husband that he should get the vaccine. Though he probably will.....
> 
> ...


Sure Jan


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ?.
> you should call the CDC; he's patient zero that got it a year before anybody else.


I don't know if he did have it..... Just saying.... his symptoms were.... loss of taste and smell.... My Theory of why a 92 year old that would test positive and only have head congestion, instead of becoming seriously ill....


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ?.
> you should call the CDC; he's patient zero that got it a year before anybody else.


and yes it was Jan 2018..... I didn't type it wrong....


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sure Jan


why would I lie about this??? SMH


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> and yes it was Jan 2018..... I didn't type it wrong....


then it wasn't covid 19. the 19 is short for 2019.


----------



## BosBuds (Mar 12, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mRNA vaccines (e.g. Pfizer, Moderna) use a different technology than the sort to which you refer, and are safe.


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> then it wasn't covid 19. the 19 is short for 2019.


understood..... 

Covid has been around for a long time, could have been a stain of Covid..... not covid 19....


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> understood.....
> 
> Covid has been around for a long time, could have been a stain of Covid..... not covid 19....


You basically made your own diagnosis without evidence a year before it came out. That's why people are like.........wtf?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> our own resident monkey will complain about it just like he does about paying taxes. but he's pays them like a lemming.


Covid will give him immunity too, or kill the fucker, they say the Trumpers are the most vaccine resistant.


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You basically made your own diagnosis without evidence a year before it came out. That's why people are like.........wtf?


All I know is that is what happened...... I didn't make it up.... I don't know if it was covid..... just my theory of how someone 92 (with lymphoma, and scare tissue in his lungs from the 2018 phenomena) could test positive for covid 19 and just have a slight head cold without a fever.... 

it just makes me want to go..... HUmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

Just sharing my experience.....

And I am feeling that there are just a bunch of old grouchy men on here that just like to debate and argue.... 

I was just sharing what happened to my dad.... .... that's all.... 

Have a great day you all.....


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> And I am feeling that there are just a bunch of old grouchy men on here that just like to debate and argue


just the facts, madam. i'm only 1 out of 3: not old and not grouchy


----------



## mooray (Mar 12, 2021)

They say blood type and dosage of infection can play a big role, like how you'd be fine if you took a sip of spoiled milk, but if you pounded the entire gallon, your results would be......much worse.


----------



## Romulanman (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> it just makes me want to go..... HUmmmmmmmmmmm.........


CC Music Factory did it better


----------



## calicko (Mar 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It depends on the election results
> One is a leader I trust the other is a conman


You must not be taking the vax as the "conman" you speak of is in office!


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> understood.....
> 
> Covid has been around for a long time, could have been a stain of Covid..... not covid 19....


lulz

That's a lie. 

Nothing that is man-made lasts forever except lies.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

calicko said:


> You must not be taking the vax as the "conman" you speak of is in office!


Are drinking from a con man's hose that was poked through a hole the public bathroom stall.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> Just sharing my experience.....
> 
> And I am feeling that there are just a bunch of old grouchy men on here that just like to debate and argue....
> 
> ...


If I were angry and grouchy you would have gotten one of these 

but it seems you need one of these 

So go have a smoke and feel like one of these


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 12, 2021)

Anecdotal evidence is always questionable.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

calicko said:


> You must not be taking the vax as the "conman" you speak of is in office!


the other conman that claimed it was a hoax was vaccinated for a hoax. how does that work?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I hope it goes well for you. Lots of people have died or had complications. Of course, those poor obedient unthinking people won't be able to make legal claims against the vaccine makers. Pretty cool how they did that huh?


Lots of people have died, huh. 

Got any links?


----------



## vostok (Mar 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Already got it doing fine now in my 2nd week only cost $29.00 

that was for the peace of mind ..but for the 'freebies' na no thanks

with the highest death count in the world and killing blacks 3:1 you think you'd have it already


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> why would I lie about this??? SMH


https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/

No offense if you are a real person. 

The problem is that there is a nonstop flow of sock puppet trolls making new accounts on every forum across the internet to spread propaganda. And it is not something that anyone can see until they show themselves as being one. So If you are a real person and not getting paid to troll us, welcome to the site. If you feel like you are being trolled remember, you always have the ignore feature.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Interesting how the numbers in this poll are close to the results of public polls.


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/
> 
> No offense if you are a real person.
> 
> The problem is that there is a nonstop flow of sock puppet trolls making new accounts on every forum across the internet to spread propaganda. And it is not something that anyone can see until they show themselves as being one. So If you are a real person and not getting paid to troll us, welcome to the site. If you feel like you are being trolled remember, you always have the ignore feature.


I'm a real person..... not a troll....



Pic of my 92 year old miracle of a father.... Strong Like Bull!!!

after the poor guy got 5 skin biopsies earlier this week....


----------



## SisterMooo (Mar 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/
> 
> No offense if you are a real person.
> 
> The problem is that there is a nonstop flow of sock puppet trolls making new accounts on every forum across the internet to spread propaganda. And it is not something that anyone can see until they show themselves as being one. So If you are a real person and not getting paid to troll us, welcome to the site. If you feel like you are being trolled remember, you always have the ignore feature.


And, I'm not Russian, but, I do have a kind of famous Russian friend.... Who did get the vaccine. I asked him what he got.... he told me the Spudnik vaccine....


----------



## TacoMac (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> And, I'm not Russian, but


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> I'm a real person..... not a troll....
> 
> View attachment 4851295
> 
> ...


Are all of Trump's trolls lying narcissists like you?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> And, I'm not Russian, but, I do have a kind of famous Russian friend.... Who did get the vaccine. I asked him what he got.... he told me the Spudnik vaccine....


Russia is just the only foreign nation's military that we have proof has been attacking our citizens, that doesn't mean that they all foreign militarized trolls are Russian though.

Good for your friend, things seem pretty scary over there.

This is not my grandpa. 





Happy to hear yours is doing well.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lots of people have died, huh.
> 
> Got any links?



Lynx? Yes.

Here's a Lynx with a virus.






NH Veterinary Diagnostic Lab Discovers Previously Unknown Parasite, Virus in Canada Lynx


Scientists with the New Hampshire Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory at the University of New Hampshire have discovered a previously undiagnosed parasite and virus in the Canada Lynx. The parasite, transmitted by ticks, is a known to infect domestic dogs. The virus is similar to the Epstein-Barr...




colsa.unh.edu


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2021)

today at 2pm I get vaccinated


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Lynx? Yes.
> 
> Here's a Lynx with a virus.
> 
> ...


Nice deflection Bob. 

No links, just more bullshit


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 12, 2021)

Damn my avatar looks pretty damn good


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

will the non-vaxxers melt like snowflakes when they can't travel to foreign countries w/o proof of a vaccine? 

of course they will.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nice deflection Bob.
> 
> No links, just more bullshit


Thank you. I thought it was clever that I found a link of a Lynx with a virus. I like to be clever.

As far as the many vaccine related deaths, that's only part of the problem. I notice you haven't commented on why vaccine makers are immune from lawsuits. Almost like you are afraid to go there or even think about it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> As far as the many vaccine related deaths


lots. like you said. w/o proof. try harder Bobby.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> lots. like you said. w/o proof. try harder Bobby.


Good advice.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> will the non-vaxxers melt like snowflakes when they can't travel to foreign countries w/o proof of a vaccine?
> 
> of course they will.


I will go anyway. I self identify as an emotional support animal and my rabies shots are up to date.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I will go anyway. I self identify as an emotional support animal and my rabies shots are up to date.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Thank you. I thought it was clever that I found a link of a Lynx with a virus. I like to be clever.
> 
> As far as the many vaccine related deaths, that's only part of the problem. I notice you haven't commented on why vaccine makers are immune from lawsuits. Almost like you are afraid to go there or even think about it.


Again you spew off about vaccine related deaths without any evidence. 

Just more bullshit.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Again you spew off about vaccine related deaths without any evidence.
> 
> Just more bullshit.


Alright then, you've FINALLY convinced me to take this shit seriously. 

I'll mask up even.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2021)

Just more bullshit


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

I got a letter to go for my jab a few days ago... I've not been yet, idk why exactly but I've zero confidence in it, I sincerely hope that it works but there's too much money involved to get an honest answer from pharmaceutical companies or politicians that have invested in it?
I don't fucking know I going on blind hope, if my mum and dad didn't come into the equation I might not get it at all. 

Were at roughly a year since it started, htf could any pharmaceutical rep/doctor look a mother to be and say its 100% safe it won't harm your baby.

Obviously that doesn't affect me it's just an example of something they couldn't possibly have researched in such a short time.

Yes i know time is scarce, it's a bit of a catch 22 situation... But yes I'll take it.


----------



## schuylaar (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> our own resident monkey will complain about it just like he does about paying taxes. but he's pays them like a lemming.


speaking of lemmings- i kind of wanted to set everyone straight on that...they don't jump off cliffs on purpose or follow each other. every so many years their colonies become too large and can no longer sustain itself food-wise. at this time they branch out with each other in all different directions. some of these directions take them over a river where they can swim well to land and begin making new colony. a circle is 180 degrees therefore they branch out every where. some do branch out off the cliff over the ocean and they cannot swim in that water due to current.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I got a letter to go for my jab a few days ago... I've not been yet, idk why exactly but I've zero confidence in it, I sincerely hope that it works but there's too much money involved to get an honest answer from pharmaceutical companies or politicians that have invested in it?
> I don't fucking know I going on blind hope, if my mum and dad didn't come into the equation I might not get it at all.
> 
> Were at roughly a year since it started, htf could any pharmaceutical rep/doctor look a mother to be and say its 100% safe it won't harm your baby.
> ...


there are no 100% guarantees in life everything is a matter of odds.....your best odds for survival from covid is to get vaccinated. then we can get back to the biggest risk in life being driving on the hwy.....best of luck


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there are no 100% guarantees in life everything is a matter of odds.....your best odds for survival is to get vaccinated. then we can get back to the biggest risk in life being driving on the hwy.....best of luck


If grow another head I hope it has decent eyesight?
Lol, nah it's not a situation to be taken lightly.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> If grow another head I hope it has decent eyesight?
> Lol, nah it's not a situation to be taken lightly.


wear your seatbelt.......and wear your mask


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> I got a letter to go for my jab a few days ago... I've not been yet, idk why exactly but I've zero confidence in it, I sincerely hope that it works but there's too much money involved to get an honest answer from pharmaceutical companies or politicians that have invested in it?
> I don't fucking know I going on blind hope, if my mum and dad didn't come into the equation I might not get it at all.
> 
> Were at roughly a year since it started, htf could any pharmaceutical rep/doctor look a mother to be and say its 100% safe it won't harm your baby.
> ...


"zero confidence in the vaccine." The same people pushing that narrative say the "election was stolen from Trump" and "Democrats eat babies faces like it was sashimi".

Why do you listen to that?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> If grow another head I hope it has decent eyesight?
> Lol, nah it's not a situation to be taken lightly.


Do you understand what a vaccine is?


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 12, 2021)

My kid caught Corona 1 day before I got my second shot. How’s that for timing?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "zero confidence in the vaccine." The same people pushing that narrative say the "election was stolen from Trump" and "Democrats eat babies faces like it was sashimi".
> 
> Why do you listen to that?


Wtf are you on about?
GMTV in the morning, I'm more than capable of thinking for myself.


----------



## kelly4 (Mar 12, 2021)

SisterMooo said:


> And I am feeling that there are just a bunch of old grouchy men on here that just like to debate and argue....


Debating and arguing in the Politics section?


No way!!!


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Do you understand what a vaccine is?


Ffs lighten up man!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> which vaccine?
> 
> we got j&j on the 6th.


Don't know.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Wtf are you on about?
> GMTV in the morning, I'm more than capable of thinking for myself.


non-sequitur

Of course you are capable of thinking for yourself. That's obvious. What I wonder is, why do you continue believe people who are known to repeatedly lie?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Ffs lighten up man!


Oh, so the vaccine will change our DNA. 

How does it do that?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Don't know.


we got lucky they had extras in a county almost 3 hrs away. we were happy we don't have to drive that 6hrs RT again.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, so the vaccine will change our DNA.
> 
> How does it do that?


i find myself strangely attracted to Bill Gates since i got mine.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> non-sequitur
> 
> Of course you are capable of thinking for yourself. That's obvious. What I wonder is, why do you continue believe people who are known to repeatedly lie?


What the fuck are you on about, why are trying to make a big deal because I don't have confidence in it? 

Who I'm meant to be believing?
Your blowing anything I said way out of proportion. 
Once more GMTV independent news, they don't aim to scare they aim to bring accurate non bullshit news.
Some of the vaccines are reported to have a 8/10% efficiency some reported to be 90% if you want to believe that or not its irelevant to me.

There's no one as blind as those who don't want to see, I think you'd need to be bloody stupid not have questioned it, and no don’t take that as negative it's common sense for those of us that can think.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, so the vaccine will change our DNA.
> 
> How does it do that?


Have you been drinking?
Come on show me where I even suggested that it changes anything anywhere?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> What the fuck are you on about, why are trying to make a big deal because I don't have confidence in it?
> 
> Who I'm meant to be believing?
> Your blowing anything I said way out of proportion.
> ...


That show ended in 2010

_GMTV was the name of the national Channel 3 breakfast television contractor/licensee, broadcasting in the United Kingdom from 1 January 1993 to 3 September 2010. It became a wholly owned subsidiary of ITV plc in November 2009. Shortly after, ITV plc announced the programme would end. __Wikipedia_


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Have you been drinking?


You are the one who talked about growing an extra head. Maybe I shouldn't have used "DNA" in my post, I'm sorry if you didn't understand. So, I'll just ask, where did you come up with the idea that the vaccine would cause you to grow another head?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one who talked about growing an extra head. Maybe I shouldn't have used "DNA" in my post, I'm sorry if you didn't understand. So, I'll just ask, where did you come up with the idea that the vaccine would cause you to grow another head?


FYI that's humour where I live


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

I can't understand why there's always one that wants to nit pick anything people say then try to make some point or argument whatever, I'm going to assume you're drunk your displaying all the classic signs.
Have a nice night!


----------



## mooray (Mar 12, 2021)

Think he's just pointing out that people's concerns with the dangers might not be supported by data. Don't get me wrong, it's probably in the back of everyone's mind, but the odds of anything going seriously wrong is extremely low, lower than many activities we do everyday. New things tend to scare us. It's natural, part of that hard-coded self-preservation thing.


----------



## printer (Mar 12, 2021)

Fuck, I never thought I would live past 30, doubled that. How is that for luck. I have the idea I used more than my allotment, I don't plan on taking my chances if I don't have to. Which arm do you want?


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> FYI that's humour where I live


Oh, you thought you were being funny. 

sorry, it wasn't.


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, you thought you were being funny.
> 
> sorry, it wasn't.


Considering it wasn't intended for you I'm not surprised, nor remotely interested in what a drunk thinks

Just stop being a dick, Ffs man.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Considering it wasn't intended for you I'm not surprised, nor remotely interested in what a drunk thinks
> 
> Just stop being a dick, Ffs man.


So, you say you won't take the jab unless it's 100% effective.

95% is not good enough? Do you think you are safer without a vaccine that is "only" 95% effective? Do you think your parents or other people's parents are safer if you don't take it?


----------



## Star Dog (Mar 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, you say you won't take the jab unless it's 100% effective.
> 
> 95% is not good enough? Do you think you are safer without a vaccine that is "only" 95% effective? Do you think your parents or other people's parents are safer if you don't take it?


Yes whatever you choose to make up, go on knock yourself out


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 12, 2021)

Bolsonaro said it turns women into crocodiles. He seems a bit touched.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## MickFoster (Mar 12, 2021)

I love the ignore button.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 12, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Yes whatever you choose to make up, go on knock yourself out


Hey, stupid -- the next time you want to make idiotic jokes claiming there is harm in a vaccine that in fact stops this epidemic and saves millions of lives -- don't press send.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2021)

calicko said:


> You must not be taking the vax as the "conman" you speak of is in office!


Did you lose something ?
EXCELLENT
American won ya'll lost


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i find myself strangely attracted to Bill Gates since i got mine.


And Amazon


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 13, 2021)

Star Dog said:


> Yes whatever you choose to make up, go on knock yourself out


DJT and Melanie both got the vaccine in January but hid it from the cult


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i find myself strangely attracted to Bill Gates since i got mine.


Soon you will love Bill and finally worship him, as them thar microchips take hold! When Bill issues the trigger phrase "People are saying", all Hell is gonna break lose!


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2021)

2 hrs from now I get my first shot ! I’m not doing this for me (well not all for me), but so I can maybe get back to a somewhat normal life. Maybe get on a plane to see my daughter, it’s been 18 months . I do have reservations but I’ve taken pretty much every recreational drug known to man (doubt most would have gotten approval) so WTF lol.


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 13, 2021)

I got my second shot yesterday.........so far, nothing but a sore arm at the injection site.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

Well they did fail the national IQ test in November and another remedial one on January 6th after all.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Only 11 percent of Republicans view the pandemic as the country's most pressing issue, poll finds (yahoo.com)

*Only 11 percent of Republicans view the pandemic as the country's most pressing issue, poll finds*

On the date marking the one-year anniversary of the COVID-19 pandemic, more Americans than ever before are optimistic about the light at the end of the coronavirus-induced tunnel.

In a CNN/SSRS poll released Thursday, 77 percent of American adults said they believe the "worst" of the pandemic is in the past, while 19 percent said the worst is yet to come.

The poll showed only 11 percent of Republicans believe the coronavirus pandemic is the most important issue facing the country today, with 32 percent and 29 percent of the GOP saying the top issues were U.S. political divisions and the economy, respectively. Half of Democratic respondents felt the pandemic was the country's top issue.

The poll, which was released just hours before President Biden is set to address the nation to commemorate the one-year pandemic anniversary, showed that 67 percent of adults have some or a lot of confidence in Biden's ability to lead the country out of the pandemic, while 30 percent indicated they had no real confidence in Biden to do so.

Also in the poll, 59 percent of non-vaccinated respondents said they would try to get a shot, while 36 percent said they would forgo a vaccine. The latter number is up 6 percent from January, when 30 percent said they would not try and get a vaccine, but down from October when 45 percent indicated they would not seek out a shot should one become available.

SSRS conducted the CNN poll via telephone from March 3-8 among a sample of 1,009 respondents. The poll has a margin of sampling error of ± 3.6 points. Read the full findings here.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2021)

Although I’m not shouting O Canada, or hanging the maple leaf from the truck back window type of guy, I do believe it’s the right thing to do for the country and the people. And yes the economy is a huge concern for me and how it effects others (Our industry seem to be doing extremely well) but that dread and concern was solely brought on by this virus. So to say the economy is your number one concern would be just dumb as again it was the virus that initiated that concern for the most part.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Although I’m not shouting O Canada, or hanging the maple leaf from the truck back window type of guy, I do believe it’s the right thing to do for the country and the people. And yes the economy is a huge concern for me and how it effects others (Our industry seem to be doing extremely well) but that dread and concern was solely brought on by this virus. So to say the economy is your number one concern would be just dumb as again it was the virus that initiated that concern for the most part.


Getting a fucking vaccine is my biggest concern! We need to think seriously about domestic mRNA vaccine production, it should be much cheaper and quicker in a few years. mRNA vaccine technology can allow countries like Canada to have economical domestic vaccine production at a reasonable cost. They just have to get the the mRNA strand data emailed FFS and begin production. We can produce our annual flu vaccine using it, as well as meet emerging pandemics, ditto for domestic PPE production too.

The Americans have quickly jumped ahead of the pack and the speed of Joe's response kinda makes us look bad, for a change!


----------



## Rottedroots (Mar 13, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I have a long history of trying new drugs.
> 
> No use stopping now.


HaHa. The number of questionable drugs that I've introduced into my system the least of my worries is a vaccine. Either, petroleum products and who knows what else. Vaccines do not have a long history of causing serious side effects. Sure there are examples but it's a risk I was willing to take. I feel pretty lucky and relieved that I have had both doses of the Pfizer vaccine. Believe it or not we actually have an infection control nurse at the NH who is not going to get vaccinated. I would love to get rid of her but my wife disagrees and manages that aspect. Now if it was a straight-up manufactured pharmaceutical say like thalidomide I would be more concerned. I really do find it comforting to know that I have both doses on board. What's even more interesting is that no one I have spoken to that refuses the vaccine can tell me why. It won't be long before the vaccines are no longer released on an emergency basis that it will become mandated by the state in some situations and the employers in others. The number of vaccines with demonstrated efficacy and were produced in a year is a testament to the pharmaceutical companies benevolence. They did it for the public good and not for any financial reward. Cough cough.


----------



## Bagginski (Mar 13, 2021)

Like many people, I’ve had misgivings about vaccines...and even viruses...but they’ve mostly centered on or long-term addiction to *bypassing* the heart of the immune system - the part that identifies, decodes, and crafts antibodies to infectious agents delivered straight into the body. Doing this forces an EMERGENCY response, not a broad-spectrum response (IMO one of the reasons that flu vaccines need to be updated every season, because the emergency response generated is TOO specific to handle variants). While medical research has done a lot (some of it questionable) toward varying and elaborating vaccine development and production, we’ve been stuck with sticking needles into people.

The mRNA vaccines *do* still rely on sticking needles for inoculation, but they are a completely different approach from the live/dead virus insertions, and I’ve come to the opinion that this is the first real leap forward in immunization in ~70 years. I’m not afraid of the vaccine...and I’m not afraid of the virus; I’m not afraid of dying, either: what I *am* afraid of is remaining stuck in my current situation, and being unable to move on toward the REST of my life.

Second stick is Monday, and I’m looking forward to it - to getting it DONE...and to moving on to a life I’m happy to wake up in....

@Rottedroots - just for the larger conversation, thalidomide was never any kind of vaccination or immunization; it was (is) an anti-depressant that became widely prescribed to pregnant women experiencing mood swings - and was NEVER tested for safety to fetuses in utero. The crippling birth defects it produced were a national catastrophe...those who didn’t grow up with the thalidomide kids truly have no idea how really awful it was. As a final note, I confess I have little confidence in the public-spirited benevolence of the pharmaceutical industry: the increase in deaths from diabetes - due to the now-extreme cost of insulin - tells a truer tale, IMO


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Getting a fucking vaccine is my biggest concern! We need to think seriously about domestic mRNA vaccine production, it should be much cheaper and quicker in a few years. mRNA vaccine technology can allow countries like Canada to have economical domestic vaccine production at a reasonable cost. They just have to get the the mRNA strand data emailed FFS and begin production. We can produce our annual flu vaccine using it, as well as meet emerging pandemics, ditto for domestic PPE production too.
> 
> The Americans have quickly jumped ahead of the pack and the speed of Joe's response kinda makes us look bad, for a change!


Ya it’s not so sunny ways here re a vaccine. I was told it could be 14 weeks before the second shot lol. Also our (health unit) was chosen as the rollout for ages 60-64 in Ontario and I have no clue although our numbers are steadily climbing. The 65-80 group was not included due to lack of data re reactions .


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Did you lose something ?
> EXCELLENT
> American won ya'll lost


Another poor sole awash in his/her own salty tears......so sad lol.


----------



## printer (Mar 13, 2021)

Bagginski said:


> Like many people, I’ve had misgivings about vaccines...and even viruses...but they’ve mostly centered on or long-term addiction to *bypassing* the heart of the immune system - the part that identifies, decodes, and crafts antibodies to infectious agents delivered straight into the body. Doing this forces an EMERGENCY response, not a broad-spectrum response (IMO one of the reasons that flu vaccines need to be updated every season, because the emergency response generated is TOO specific to handle variants). While medical research has done a lot (some of it questionable) toward varying and elaborating vaccine development and production, we’ve been stuck with sticking needles into people.
> 
> The mRNA vaccines *do* still rely on sticking needles for inoculation, but they are a completely different approach from the live/dead virus insertions, and I’ve come to the opinion that this is the first real leap forward in immunization in ~70 years. I’m not afraid of the vaccine...and I’m not afraid of the virus; I’m not afraid of dying, either: what I *am* afraid of is remaining stuck in my current situation, and being unable to move on toward the REST of my life.
> 
> ...


Doctor offered thalidomide to mom, glad she passed it up. The mRNA downfall of being too specific is also its strength. They identify just a portion of the virus so any antibodies developed have a lessor effect on you. But with a major change in the variant it may miss the new guy in town. Might need a booster shot at a later date. Now if we do not snuff out most of the reinfections then there is a chance some dimwit will get the first shot and not the second allowing the variant to be mostly killed but some of the virus with a completly new mutation used the person as a petri dish. And then pass that one along. 

Ain't life grand?


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 13, 2021)

printer said:


> Doctor offered thalidomide to mom, glad she passed it up. The mRNA downfall of being too specific is also its strength. They identify just a portion of the virus so any antibodies developed have a lessor effect on you. But with a major change in the variant it may miss the new guy in town. Might need a booster shot at a later date. Now if we do not snuff out most of the reinfections then there is a chance some dimwit will get the first shot and not the second allowing the variant to be mostly killed but some of the virus with a completly new mutation used the person as a petri dish. And then pass that one along.
> 
> Ain't life grand?


Ya I grew up with many many thalidomide kids, tragic. I believe it was for morning sickness? There have been a few mistakes made but the Billions helped far out way the tragedies. The opioid crisis is the most recent tragedy. When my doctor prescribed it for my back injury (fell off a 25’ ladder that my boss was supposedly steadying) I can clear as day remembering him say “yup newest thing on the market and not addictive like other opiates. The hot blonde sale rep was just leaving his office .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 13, 2021)

I've taken many "unsafe" drugs and I'm still here


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

Nothing to see here. 









Reports of Deaths After Covid Vaccines Up by 259 in 1 Week, CDC Data Show - LewRockwell


Data released today by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on the number of injuries and deaths reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) following COVID vaccines remain consistent with previous weeks, with the exception of a 31% spike in reports of Bell’s...




www.lewrockwell.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Lew Rockwell


QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




mediabiasfactcheck.com





Got any reliable sources Bob?


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lew Rockwell
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


It's early and perhaps our coffee hasn't kicked in.

Was pretty sure Lew Rockwell published info, "from the CDC" . Would you like Dr. Fauci to give you a call and tell you it's okay?


----------



## Kush Inc. (Mar 15, 2021)

Some people just don't understand that you will never have 100% positive results with something of this the magnitude. There is no such thing as a "one size fits every person on the planet"..... There are only acceptable risks and non-acceptable risks.

If you give a few simple paracetamol tabs to 100 million people, some of them will have severely negative side effects from it or even die. Does that mean the whole world needs to stop taking paracetamol? And within one week thousands and thousands of those people will have died from a plethora of non-related reasons. The global deathrate stands at 163,898 deaths per day, with or without Corona. Averse reactions are just what happens when dealing with groups of people this large. It is unavoidable. Following every daft antivaxxer theory just because nature happens or because nothing is perfect is ludicrous. 

Look at Europe now. 40 people got blood clots after being injected with the AstraZeneca's vaccin and most EU countries stopped giving it to their population. One: it's not even proven that it's related or whether these people had pre-existing conditions and two: 40 bad cases out of what, 5 million already injected, are in fact great odds. It's 0.0008%. 

If you think a 0.0008% chance is too much risk and worth your time raving and ranting on the internet thinking you are smart about refusing to take the vaccine that will make life normal again for everybody on the planet, better lock your doors and never come outside anymore because you have a way bigger chance than that to have a traffic accident or food poisoning every time you go out. 

Funny when people who have been eating junk food, sniffing 20% "pure" coke and smoking pesticide sprayed weed their whole lives suddenly become experts on what's safe to use and what's not.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> Funny when people who have been eating junk food, sniffing 20% "pure" coke and smoking pesticide sprayed weed their whole lives suddenly become experts on what's safe to use and what's not.



Marvin Hagler - R.I.P.


----------



## Budley Doright (Mar 15, 2021)

The UK variant infects LTF in Barrie and within two weeks 70 dead (140 beds) and almost everyone infected ....... ya take the fucking vaccine.




__





Deadly outbreak at Roberta Place in Barrie, Ont. that claimed 71 lives declared over


The COVID-19 outbreak at a Barrie, Ont. long-term care home that took the lives of 71 people and infected more than 200 has been declared over.




beta.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

If somebody owned an interest in vaccines and also owned an interest in media, would they have a reason not to publish vaccine issues ?

Asking for a fiend.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

But wait...there's more!







Doctors Around the World Issue Dire WARNING: DO NOT GET THE COVID VACCINE!!


In an effort to combat Big Pharma Corporate Media and Big Tech censorship, doctors around the world are frantically trying to warn the masses of the devastating effects of the experimental COVID vacci




healthimpactnews.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> It's early and perhaps our coffee hasn't kicked in.
> 
> Was pretty sure Lew Rockwell published info, "from the CDC" . Would you like Dr. Fauci to give you a call and tell you it's okay?


You’re pretty sure are you? Instead of reading a tainted report from a Libertarian rag, why not go directly to the CDC website?









COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov





Clip from the article above:

“A review of available clinical information including death certificates, autopsy and medical records revealed no evidence that vaccination contributed to patient deaths”

Go peddle your bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re pretty sure are you? Instead of reading a tainted report from a Libertarian rag, why not go directly to the CDC website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, what you're saying is, a "suspected covid comorbidity death" IS a covid death, but a suspected vaccine related death IS NOT a vaccine death ?

Science !!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> But wait...there's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0 for 2 Bob. Tsk tsk. 










Health Impact News


CONSPIRACY-PSEUDOSCIENCE Sources in the Conspiracy-Pseudoscience category may publish unverifiable information that is not always supported by evidence.




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> So, what you're saying is, a "suspected covid comorbidity death" IS a covid death, but a suspected vaccine related death IS NOT a vaccine death ?
> 
> Science !!!


Im not saying anything other than the “sources” you are so proud of sharing are flagged as conspiracy pseudoscience. 

Pseudoscience!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> If somebody owned an interest in vaccines and also owned an interest in media, would they have a reason not to publish vaccine issues ?
> 
> Asking for a fiend.
> 
> View attachment 4853710


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Im not saying anything other than the “sources” you are so proud of sharing are flagged as conspiracy pseudoscience.
> 
> Pseudoscience!!!





Rob Roy said:


> So, what you're saying is, a "suspected covid comorbidity death" IS a covid death, but a suspected vaccine related death IS NOT a vaccine death ?



You never answered this question. 

I suspect you might be guilty of applying two different standards to hear only the pleasant sounds in your echo chamber.

Bill Gates is micro and soft.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 15, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> You never answered this question.
> 
> I suspect you might be guilty of applying two different standards to hear only the pleasant sounds in your echo chamber.
> 
> Bill Gates is micro and soft.


Nice try Bob. Unfortunately though, another epic fail. 

You didn’t ask a question, you implied I said something that I didn’t. I don’t feel any sense of responsibility to answer a non question that implied something that had nothing to do with the topic at hand. 

I’m not going on a ride on the crazy Rob Roy merry go round. I suggest you stick with pestering the new members and sharing your bogus articles with the gang at your next oath keepers meeting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nice try Bob. Unfortunately though, another epic fail.
> 
> You didn’t ask a question, you implied I said something that I didn’t. I don’t feel any sense of responsibility to answer a non question that implied something that had nothing to do with the topic at hand.
> 
> I’m not going on a ride on the crazy Rob Roy merry go round. I suggest you stick with pestering the new members.


Just drop the occasional insult on him, sometimes the stupid is too hard to resist!


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 25, 2021)

Got my vaccine 2 hours ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Mar 25, 2021)

Will insurance companies send out notices to people telling them if the choose not to be vaccinated and are hospitalized for covid they won't be covered?

After vaccinations have been offered, your health insurance could require a vaccination for coverage on covid and related conditions. We don't worry about that stuff in Canada, but your insurance company might be interested in saving many billions of dollars! Since the healthcare insurance lobbyist own the GOP establishment in congress and the democrats want as many people to be vaccinated as possible ASAP...

I wonder what the cutoff date will be?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Mar 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Will insurance companies send out notices to people telling them if the choose not to be vaccinated and are hospitalized for covid they won't be covered?
> 
> After vaccinations have been offered, your health insurance could require a vaccination for coverage on covid and related conditions. We don't worry about that stuff in Canada, but your insurance company might be interested in saving many billions of dollars! Since the healthcare insurance lobbyist own the GOP establishment in congress and the democrats want as many people to be vaccinated as possible ASAP...
> 
> I wonder what the cutoff date will be?


Yeah, that likely won't happen. If it was the case there would not be so many children out there now who are not vaccinated due to religious or cultural reasons. Yet still in the public schools. Oh the future is going to be interesting.


----------



## Dryxi (Mar 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Will insurance companies send out notices to people telling them if the choose not to be vaccinated and are hospitalized for covid they won't be covered?
> 
> After vaccinations have been offered, your health insurance could require a vaccination for coverage on covid and related conditions. We don't worry about that stuff in Canada, but your insurance company might be interested in saving many billions of dollars! Since the healthcare insurance lobbyist own the GOP establishment in congress and the democrats want as many people to be vaccinated as possible ASAP...
> 
> I wonder what the cutoff date will be?


2 years from the beginning of the EUA, so Jan 2023ish?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2021)

Kush Inc. said:


> Some people just don't understand that you will never have 100% positive results with something of this the magnitude. There is no such thing as a "one size fits every person on the planet"..... There are only acceptable risks and non-acceptable risks.
> 
> If you give a few simple paracetamol tabs to 100 million people, some of them will have severely negative side effects from it or even die. Does that mean the whole world needs to stop taking paracetamol? And within one week thousands and thousands of those people will have died from a plethora of non-related reasons. The global deathrate stands at 163,898 deaths per day, with or without Corona. Averse reactions are just what happens when dealing with groups of people this large. It is unavoidable. Following every daft antivaxxer theory just because nature happens or because nothing is perfect is ludicrous.
> 
> ...


Right, and then the media loves to blow up these rare instances of the shot not working.
When I told my coworker I was getting the shot she show me a news report video of a nurse who got the shots back in January and then gets tested Covid positive in March.

The coworker is hesitant to get the shot . I tried to explain it’s a rare case but she appeared unmoved . But when I asked if if she knew that our company is paying 2 hours bonus pay PTO for every shot and didn’t know that , she changed her mind real fast and got real excited and said, oh yeah I am def getting the shots .


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 1, 2021)

Finally got my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine today Took forever to get here in chicago All my buddies in TX are already fully vaccinated, crazy...


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Finally got my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine today Took forever to get here in chicago All my buddies in TX are already fully vaccinated, crazy...


Rural Montana counties have so little vaccine they are still vaccinating the elderly, meanwhile the bigger cities are giving it to pretty much anyone. The vaccine rollout here is the clearest indication to me that the USA is on the road to failed statehood.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 1, 2021)

My cousin told me something interesting today-3 of his coworkers, all of whom have been vaccinated, just tested positive for Covid and are now quarantining. Makes you wonder how many of these vaccine doses are just bunk, or maybe weren't stored properly, etc.


----------



## mooray (Apr 1, 2021)

My first thought is that....maybe it's fine? Maybe the the test is just detecting the dead virus cells?


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Absolutely not...The virus is a joke and a ploy to push the vaccine.... absolutely no


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> My cousin told me something interesting today-3 of his coworkers, all of whom have been vaccinated, just tested positive for Covid and are now quarantining. Makes you wonder how many of these vaccine doses are just bunk, or maybe weren't stored properly, etc.


What kind of test was it? A test for antibodies or a test for an active infection?

Did they all get the jab in the same session?

Not much information and a lot of speculation.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Absolutely not...The virus is a joke and a ploy to push the vaccine.... absolutely no


Oh, how cute. An anachronism speaks. so 2020


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> My cousin told me something interesting today-3 of his coworkers, all of whom have been vaccinated, just tested positive for Covid and are now quarantining. Makes you wonder how many of these vaccine doses are just bunk, or maybe weren't stored properly, etc.


Being vaccinated doesn't mean you can't catch covid. It does mean you are protected from most if not all of its effects. 

Also, from the time you've been vaccinated, it takes two to three weeks for it to build up your immunity. 

So many people get stupid, get a shot, think they're safe, throw caution in the garbage can and go out partying and catch it.

There's also the likelihood they caught it before they got vaccinated. 

There's also the possibility they're lying. So I'd take that story with half the shaker of salt.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 1, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Absolutely not...The virus is a joke and a ploy to push the vaccine.... absolutely no


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 1, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Absolutely not...The virus is a joke and a ploy to push the vaccine.... absolutely no


You can always tell the Trumptard trolls - they always overuse and improperly use the ellipses.


----------



## mooray (Apr 1, 2021)

The vaccines are clearly made of gay man semen that will make you want to go shoe shopping with AOC and eat flax seed by the handful.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 1, 2021)

It's not complicated at all.

Risk of Covid causing death or long term illness >>> vaccine causing death or long term illness

Cost of dealing with Covid illnesses >>> cost of vaccine

Emotional strain of remaining socially distant from friends and family >>> emotional strain of getting an appointment for vaccine

There are others that come to mind. But really, the decision is easy to make. I'm not stupid. I'll take the vaccine, any of them, when it is available to me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 1, 2021)

They just opened up registration for 55+ for Astro Zeneca here. I’m registering (I’m 59) right away.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> They just opened up registration for 55+ for Astro Zeneca here. I’m registering (I’m 59) right away.


Ontario is in shutdown, even conservatives here have some sense. Dunno when I'm up for the jab, but we're getting a lot of supply in Canada lately, I'm 66 so I figure it won't be that long. Astro will do just fine for me, though an mRNA vaccine is preferred, but hey, beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 1, 2021)

A close friend that I have regular contact with was just admitted to the hospital with covid today. Been trying to be very careful with contact of everyone, hope it was enough. I'm already registered for the vaccine but haven't been contacted yet, calling my doctor in the morning to see if I can jump the line.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 1, 2021)

I've got an appointment at 1:30pm on Saturday for my first dose at a drive-up clinic in Eugene


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 1, 2021)

My rayskin codpiece has served me well thus far in keeping people at a distance

I suppose I should wash it eventually, but I am unclear on the procedure for cleaning rayskin and wish not to fuck it up


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 2, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My rayskin codpiece has served me well thus far in keeping people at a distance
> 
> I suppose I should wash it eventually, but I am unclear on the procedure for cleaning rayskin and wish not to fuck it up


Then buy another one so you have a backup just in case


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes we just went into another fucking lockdown. It was the partners last day of work yesterday . They’ve left schools open which now have a 1/3rd of the new cases so I doubt this one will do anything except prolong the agony. We have handled the vaccination program on par with some of the poorest nations in the world.......but hey we have free healthcare, yay .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Here the wife and I recently became eligible. Fairly short wait if you have insurance or a pre approved credit card.????? $19 for shot. No cash and non disclosed expenses to be billed. Health department. Actually free!!! Not receiving doses and not scheduling due to demand. TY REPUBLICAN reps in my state. 2nd highest infection rate in the country so you could kill children in schools by forcing their opening. While withholding fed money to at least improve safety. And holding up distribution of the vac by again blocking fed funds in our account for the acquisition distribution. So your donors continue to profit?? 

I got breath now. TY. But this is not as seen on tv folks.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4868815


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 2, 2021)

Just received my AstraZeneca shot yesterday.
Stem the tide, if you can folks!


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 2, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4868815


You mean there’s still Amish people around


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 2, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4868815


Ahahaha!
Nice try.
Step away from the facebook. 









Measles Outbreak In Ohio Leads Amish To Reconsider Vaccines


Amish country in Ohio is being hit hard by a measles outbreak. Most Amish aren't vaccinated, so the disease has spread quickly. But a push for vaccination has found many takers.




www.npr.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4868866


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> You mean there’s still Amish people around


Yep, and the ones near me got bitchslapped by COVID pretty bad.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


What reply is appropriate for all of Rob Roy's posts, Alex?

I'll stick with the category of "The Dunning Kruger Effect in action" for $200.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People have a basic human right to the truth Rob and spouting lies and disinformation causes real harm as we have seen with Trump and covid.


which one of your corrupt lying politicians or organisations backed by the same corrupt lying politicians are you trusting to tell you the truth this time?

there is a reason why we as a people are lied to, and that’s to suit an agenda. Why are u gonna trust the people who lied or hid the truth about hitler, ufos, aids, Iraq, Afghanistan and so so many other hot topics over the years?


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Just received my AstraZeneca shot yesterday.
> Stem the tide, if you can folks!


2nd Pfizer tomorrow,2:00 pm,ready to roll it up and finish it up and join the ranksccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> I am doubtful even a Biden administration will make it mandatory to have a vaccine card for all social functions. This country gets pretty upset over lockdowns, imagine if we needed a vaccine card more than a passport lol


or Voter ID.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> which one of your corrupt lying politicians or organisations backed by the same corrupt lying politicians are you trusting to tell you the truth this time?
> 
> there is a reason why we as a people are lied to, and that’s to suit an agenda. Why are u gonna trust the people who lied or hid the truth about hitler, ufos, aids, Iraq, Afghanistan and so so many other hot topics over the years?


Actually I’m still recovering from Trumps lies, the truth is like a breath of fresh air, thank you US brothers and sisters for doing your part in sacking that lying piece of baboon shit.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> 2nd Pfizer tomorrow,2:00 pm,ready to roll it up and finish it up and join the ranksccguns


have something handy for your stomach, chrystalized ginger or gingerale; immodium and be prepared to take the day off and stay in bed.

Godspeed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What reply is appropriate for all of Rob Roy's posts, Alex?
> 
> I'll stick with the category of "The Dunning Kruger Effect in action" for $200.


----------



## Bagginski (Apr 2, 2021)

Just remember, the dance party doesn’t begin at the second shot: seriously, take it easy for the next 2 weeks - you might *not* need it, but if you don’t take it, you won’t have it if you *do* need it. Week 3 is better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> which one of your corrupt lying politicians or organisations backed by the same corrupt lying politicians are you trusting to tell you the truth this time?
> 
> there is a reason why we as a people are lied to, and that’s to suit an agenda. Why are u gonna trust the people who lied or hid the truth about hitler, ufos, aids, Iraq, Afghanistan and so so many other hot topics over the years?


A consensus of responsible media opinion and reporting that use professional standards and practices. The truth it out there bitch slapping you in the face, but yer too stupid to see it cause yer head is full of bullshit.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I’m still recovering from Trumps lies, the truth is like a breath of fresh air, thank you US brothers and sisters for doing your part in sacking that lying piece of baboon shit.


They all lie . The most important thing is that the people have confidence in their government. So they keep their heads down and work. If half of the lies that have been told in the past and will continue to be told in the future came out their would be civil unrest, riots, war. No one would pay tax no one would play ball. We’re all being fed bullshit all of the time and there’s not a leader around the world whos ready to TELL THE FULL TRUTH about anything. Why we trusting the same idiots over and over again and still just accepting their adulterated information. I’m not defending any politicians. Trump Biden Cameron Borris, they’re all full of it.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A consensus of responsible media opinion and reporting that use professional standards and practices. The truth it out there bitch slapping you in the face, but yer to stupid to see it cause yer head is full of bullshit.


I’m not denying any truth. All I’m saying is that a government who is proven to lie and has gotten away with it so many times will always lie


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A consensus of responsible media opinion and reporting that use professional standards and practices. The truth it out there bitch slapping you in the face, but yer to stupid to see it cause yer head is full of bullshit.


Also where is the proof that these people are using professional standards, isn’t every piece of media and in the us subject to censorship anyways?, so even if they are doing the best job and are really telling the truth, are u telling me they’re not subject to censorship? By your government!


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Also where is the proof that these people are using professional standards, isn’t every piece of media and in the us subject to censorship anyways?, so even if they are doing the best job and are really telling the truth, are u telling me they’re not subject to censorship? By your government!


Where is the truth then?
Where can I go to educate myself to what’s real or not?
You’ve obviously gathered some real truth as a point of reference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Also where is the proof that these people are using professional standards, isn’t every piece of media and in the us subject to censorship anyways?, so even if they are doing the best job and are really telling the truth, are u telling me they’re not subject to censorship? By your government!


How about the BBC, the CBC, CTV and all the western foreign media, you've got a problem with processing information and don't know shit from silver. Nobody is perfect and everybody makes mistakes, everybody lies too, including you and including to yourself.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Where is the truth then?
> Where can I go to educate myself to what’s real or not?
> You’ve obviously gathered some real truth as a point of reference.


The real full and whole truth stops when it reaches government, and they decide what they want us to know. Look at the past, it’s staring us in the face, they hide whatever they want, lie about whatever they want and get away with it to do it again. If Edward snowden hadn’t of blew his whistle do u think the spying on the public by top security agencies would’ve been common knowledge by now? Ungortunately for us we have to wait for tiny glimpses of the truth when it comes to stuff our public servants don’t want us to know about. I’m not saying I don’t believe in covid, vaccines or anything else. I’m saying I can’t trust the people who spread this information as it’s all controlled by an agenda.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about the BBC, the CBC, CTV and all the western foreign media, you've got a problem with processing information and don't know shit from silver. Nobody is perfect and everybody makes mistakes, everybody lies too, including you and including to yourself.


Professional standards ? Lying? Sound like 2 different organisations to me mate


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How about the BBC, the CBC, CTV and all the western foreign media, you've got a problem with processing information and don't know shit from silver. Nobody is perfect and everybody makes mistakes, everybody lies too, including you and including to yourself.


Are they or are they not subject to censorship from the highest possible authority?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Also where is the proof that these people are using professional standards, isn’t every piece of media and in the us subject to censorship anyways?, so even if they are doing the best job and are really telling the truth, are u telling me they’re not subject to censorship? By your government!


You sound like your from Russia or living under some other totalitarian regime, Trump tried that but it didn't work out for him. The world is a complex place with many competing factions, many versions of the truth and many alternative realities, but here's the thing, ya either have a grasp on the true nature of reality or you do not. Delusion is normal we use it all the time and almost half the US population was delusional about Trump or they were just racist assholes, perhaps both.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Are they or are they not subject to censorship from the highest possible authority?


You chose the right avatar


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

If a government is trustworthy why are they censoring the information intended for us? Explain that ? 


DIY-HP-LED said:


> You sound like your from Russia or living under some other totalitarian regime, Trump tried that but it didn't work out for him. The world is a complex place with many competing factions, many versions of the truth and many alternative realities, but here's the thing, ya either have a grasp on the true nature of reality or you do not. Delusion is normal we use it all the time and almost half the US population was delusional about Trump or they were just racist assholes, perhaps both.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You choose the right avatar


Is that a yes or a no?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> They all lie . The most important thing is that the people have confidence in their government. So they keep their heads down and work. If half of the lies that have been told in the past and will continue to be told in the future came out their would be civil unrest, riots, war. No one would pay tax no one would play ball. We’re all being fed bullshit all of the time and there’s not a leader around the world whos ready to TELL THE FULL TRUTH about anything. Why we trusting the same idiots over and over again and still just accepting their adulterated information. I’m not defending any politicians. Trump Biden Cameron Borris, they’re all full of it.


So what do you suggest is the solution? Do you have one?


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> The real full and whole truth stops when it reaches government, and they decide what they want us to know. Look at the past, it’s staring us in the face, they hide whatever they want, lie about whatever they want and get away with it to do it again. If Edward snowden hadn’t of blew his whistle do u think the spying on the public by top security agencies would’ve been common knowledge by now? Ungortunately for us we have to wait for tiny glimpses of the truth when it comes to stuff our public servants don’t want us to know about. I’m not saying I don’t believe in covid, vaccines or anything else. I’m saying I can’t trust the people who spread this information as it’s all controlled by an agenda.


I hope you can sort this out.
I think four years of Trump has created a large number of people stuck in a serious disinformation loop.
Good luck to you brother.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> You mean there’s still Amish people around


no they've gone Rumspringa (live like the English).


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> I hope you can sort this out.
> I think four years of Trump has created a large number of people stuck in a serious disinformation loop.
> Good luck to you brother.


everyone knows how to stop looping. do they want to? fantasy can be quite the aphrodisiac.

once Dor-freak and Suckerbergmydickmuch cut him off was a big part of it..i heard FB is re-considering and they've put a focus group together to decide.

if they let him back on FB..hell will hath no fury like myself and I won't be responsible for the things i think up and execute (freudian slip) from a distance. i mean Silly String travels so far and i wasn't even aware of its flamability until you guys told me so.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> So what do you suggest is the solution? Do you have one?


No I do not, unfortunately we are stuck with this. It is the nature of the human. Power will always be maintained with tactics like this, you think the new president doesn’t answer to the exact same people the old one did? And this is not the public, cos if it was there would be no censorship, no lies no adulterated information. We’re stuck with it. It’s so sad but it’s reality. I’m from the U.K. btw not Russia or China


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> everyone knows how to stop looping. do they want to? fantasy can be quite the aphrodisiac.


100%


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> No I do not, unfortunately we are stuck with this. It is the nature of the human. Power will always be maintained with tactics like this, you think the new president doesn’t answer to the exact same people the old one did? And this is not the public, cos if it was there would be no censorship, no lies no adulterated information. We’re stuck with it. It’s so sad but it’s reality. I’m from the U.K. btw not Russia or China


‘Many forms of Government have been tried, and will be tried in this world of sin and woe. No one pretends that democracy is perfect or all-wise. Indeed it has been said that democracy is the worst form of Government except for all those other forms that have been tried from time to time.…’


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 2, 2021)

Sorry blue brother, I was implying you were stuck in a disinformation loop.
Good luck!


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> ‘Many forms of Government have been tried, and will be tried in this world of sin and woe. No one pretends that democracy is perfect or all-wise. Indeed it has been said that democracy is the worst form of Government except for all those other forms that have been tried from time to time.…’


I dont have a solution but it disturbs me to know %1 precent has all the power over the rest of the whole world. From what it seems they are not good people with good goals too, why else are they not sharing all of the majority of the wealth they have with the rest of the world if they were good right? Idk its something that disturbs me a lot


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> ‘Many forms of Government have been tried, and will be tried in this world of sin and woe. No one pretends that democracy is perfect or all-wise. Indeed it has been said that democracy is the worst form of Government except for all those other forms that have been tried from time to time.…’


Democracy is the fantasy that intoxicates us. We want to believe it works, we’re in love with the idea of it working. It actually does work to an extent. But when someone lies to you over and over again eventually you won’t trust anything they say, truth or lie, your own defence mechanisms will not allow you to be sucked in by it. I am happy that if I break my arm I can go and get healthcare , I am happy that every Tuesday my bin gets emptied, I am happy that the police protect us to an extent. Does this mean that I am also happy about the censorship lies and misinformation carried out by the same government? Most people like pizza, but they don’t all want anchovies.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Sorry blue brother, I was implying you were stuck in a disinformation loop.
> Good luck!


Show me one example of my disinformation?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I’m not saying I don’t believe in covid, vaccines or anything else.


So what’s the point of your replies? How do lying politicians, governments, and media, and the rich people really in power and their secret agendas and hitler spreading aids through ufos in Iraq make disinformation and illogical bs about covid and vaccines ok? 



Blue brother said:


> I’m from the U.K. btw not Russia or China


So you know you’re just being a whiney limey when it comes to media and censorship.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 2, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> I dont have a solution but it disturbs me to know %1 precent has all the power over the rest of the whole world. From what it seems they are not good people with good goals too, why else are they not sharing all of the majority of the wealth they have with the rest of the world if they were good right? Idk its something that disturbs me a lot


I understand where you’re coming from and while it’s not ideal, a Democratic system is better than a monarchy or totalitarianism.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

Sativied said:


> So what’s the point of your replies? How do lying politicians, governments, and media, and the rich people really in power and their secret agendas and hitler spreading aids through ufos in Iraq make disinformation and illogical bs about covid and vaccines ok?
> 
> 
> So you know you’re just being a whiney limey when it comes to media and censorship.


Is this the disinformation?

I wasn’t the one to start this thread not was I the person or part of the people who took this in a political direction, citing their claims that Biden would sort it out, trump was bad, this conversation was allready started when I put in my 2 pence. If you look at my first reply to the thread it was a statement I made about the “truth” the us government speaks. I fully believe in Covid, my aunty has it, I do believe in the safety and validity of “some” vaccinations. I don’t believe every word that the new best person in politics is saying. 
Remember these people are supposed to be impartial and only do what’s best for the people.

If you can’t trust a government to tell the truth all the time 100%, then how do u personally go about picking and choosing the bits u believe? How do u get the truth from a liar? How are u able to trust what liars say?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Is this the disinformation?
> 
> I wasn’t the one to start this thread not was I the person or part of the people who took this in a political direction, citing their claims that Biden would sort it out, trump was bad, this conversation was allready started when I put in my 2 pence. If you look at my first reply to the thread it was a statement I made about the “truth” the us government speaks. I fully believe in Covid, my aunty has it, I do believe in the safety and validity of “some” vaccinations. I don’t believe every word that the new best person in politics is saying.
> Remember these people are supposed to be impartial and only do what’s best for the people.
> ...


 Or rather Why? Why do u place trust in the words of proven liars


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> 100%


look at the Libertarians.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> look at the Libertarians.


No need I am allready familiar with the movement. What do you have to say on the subject then? Or did u just want me to look at what they do?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> I dont have a solution but it disturbs me to know %1 precent has all the power over the rest of the whole world. From what it seems they are not good people with good goals too, why else are they not sharing all of the majority of the wealth they have with the rest of the world if they were good right? Idk its something that disturbs me a lot


If we shared the monetary wealth out over the whole world per capita, then countries and governments would be poor, some individuals would be poorer some would be richer, but if you’re living in a first world country chances are your standard of living would drop significantly.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> No need I am allready familiar with the movement. What do you have to say on the subject then? Or did u just want me to look at what they do?


are you a bot? do you understand rhetorical? if not you need to add that to your baseline because you're coming off as inauthentic and machine like..those traits are not hard to spot.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have something handy for your stomach, chrystalized ginger or gingerale; immodium and be prepared to take the day off and stay in bed.
> 
> Godspeed.


Lady Napsalot got her first shot on Tuesday then went back to work making herbal preparations

That night she complained about a little pain in her shoulder, but other than that nothing


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> have something handy for your stomach, chrystalized ginger or gingerale; immodium and be prepared to take the day off and stay in bed.
> 
> Godspeed.





Budley Doright said:


> Actually I’m still recovering from Trumps lies, the truth is like a breath of fresh air, thank you US brothers and sisters for doing your part in sacking that lying piece of baboon shit.


Thanks, hoping for no reaction at all,can't stay in bed TypeA personality,every day have to accomplish or depressed,will stay in bed if completely put on my ass though some fights are unwinnable.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Lady Napsalot got her first shot on Tuesday then went back to work making herbal preparations
> 
> That night she complained about a little pain in her shoulder, but other than that nothing


good. the 2nd may have her laying low for the day.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you a bot? do you understand rhetorical? if not you need to add that to your baseline because you're coming off as inauthentic and machine like..those traits are not hard to spot.





schuylaar said:


> are you a bot? do you understand rhetorical? if not you need to add that to your baseline because you're coming off as inauthentic and machine like..those traits are not hard to spot.


How on earth was I expected to know your post was rhetorical? What were you expecting me to reply if your post was rhetorical?


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I’m still recovering from Trumps lies, the truth is like a breath of fresh air, thank you US brothers and sisters for doing your part in sacking that lying piece of baboon shit.


Most polarizing,narcissistic,lying,self centered completely moraless sack of shit to ever occupy the White House nightmare memories will linger for decades.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks, hoping for no reaction at all,can't stay in bed TypeA personality,every day have to accomplish or depressed,will stay in bed if completely put on my ass though some fights are unwinnable.ccguns


what do you do when you're puking and have the shits? i'm not trying to hate on the vaccine just know that you may have a few basic reactions on the 2nd shot and have stuff in your house if you don't already. it sucks to have those symptoms and have to run out- it's the last thing you wish to do.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> How on earth was I expected to know your post was rhetorical? What were you expecting me to reply if your post was rhetorical?


i guess you would have to know me. i didn't mean to ruffle the feathers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what do you do when you're puking and have the shits?


i grab a plastic chair and sit in the bathtub.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what do you do when you're puking and have the shits? i'm not trying to hate on the vaccine just know that you may have a few basic reactions on the 2nd shot and have stuff in your house if you don't already. it sucks to have those symptoms and have to run out- it's the last thing you wish to do.


Appreciate the concern and advice,consider myself a fairly brave man but doctors and hospitals get my panties in a bunch in no timeLOLccguns


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i guess you would have to know me. i didn't mean to ruffle the feathers.


Far from it mate, we’re all in the same boat here. Do you share any beliefs with the libertarians? I do, Infact I share beliefs with most parties in some way shape or form. It’s just a shame that we the people can only choose one or another. Forcing us to go with the lesser evil and just accept that we will never be satisfied by government.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Is this the disinformation?
> 
> I wasn’t the one to start this thread not was I the person or part of the people who took this in a political direction, citing their claims that Biden would sort it out, trump was bad, this conversation was allready started when I put in my 2 pence. If you look at my first reply to the thread it was a statement I made about the “truth” the us government speaks. I fully believe in Covid, my aunty has it, I do believe in the safety and validity of “some” vaccinations. I don’t believe every word that the new best person in politics is saying.
> Remember these people are supposed to be impartial and only do what’s best for the people.


The disinformation was in the context of this thread yes. Not coming from you.

You are actually the one who took a post to a more political direction and went off the rails, which is obviously fine considering the subforum we’re in but it was also a strawman. Is it wrong to remind someone of the dangers of disinformation by using one of the biggest bullshitters in politics ever?



Blue brother said:


> If you can’t trust a government to tell the truth all the time 100%, then how do u personally go about picking and choosing the bits u believe? How do u get the truth from a liar? How are u able to trust what liars say?


That could take a few pages... It obviously depends a lot on the topic, and when it comes to covid and vaccines I compare the statements of politicians, doctors, other medical experts, authoritative scientific resources, people with experience, apply scepticism and reason and than come to the conclusion the risk of vaccines are negligible compared to the risk of covid. How is _fully_ trusting the word of politicians 100% of the time a requirement for taking a vaccine? It seems to me you are overcomplicating matters. Everyone knows all politicians lie and you can’t just take their words as the absolute truth.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Far from it mate, we’re all in the same boat here. Do you share any beliefs with the libertarians? I do, Infact I share beliefs with most parties in some way shape or form. It’s just a shame that we the people can only choose one or another. Forcing us to go with the lesser evil and just accept that we will never be satisfied by government.


That's one area where we owe some gratitude to the CHEETOMAN, he shined a spotlight on a lot of complete cowardly,self serving maggots who were in the cracks not in plain view,so many Reps exposed as completely VILE who didn't come to the surface under the status quo. the one thing that can be taken from all of this. Previously we may have suspected these things but KNOW WE REALLY KNOW.Thanks Donald.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i grab a plastic chair and sit in the bathtub.


That sounds a little messy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> That sounds a little messy.


not compared to sitting on a plastic chair in the living room. lol. 

a bad experience with mussels in belgium is where i learned that trick.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not compared to sitting on a plastic chair in the living room. lol.
> 
> a bad experience with mussels in belgium is where i learned that trick.


Yeah, best to stick with the bathroom. I'll stick with sitting on the pot with a wastebasket in between my legs lol.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not compared to sitting on a plastic chair in the living room. lol.
> 
> a bad experience with mussels in belgium is where i learned that trick.


Brave man, I don't eat anything from the ocean that doesn't move w/pace.ccguns


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

Sativied said:


> The disinformation was in the context of this thread yes. Not coming from you.
> 
> You are actually the one who took a post to a more political direction and went off the rails, which is obviously fine considering the subforum we’re in but it was also a strawman. Is it wrong to remind someone of the dangers of disinformation by using one of the biggest bullshitters in politics ever?
> 
> That could take a few pages... It obviously depends a lot on the topic, and when it comes to covid and vaccines I compare the statements of politicians, doctors, other medical experts, authoritative scientific resources, people with experience, apply scepticism and reason and than come to the conclusion the risk of vaccines are negligible compared to the risk of covid. How is _fully_ trusting the word of politicians 100% of the time a requirement for taking a vaccine? It seems to me you are overcomplicating matters. Everyone knows all politicians lie and you can’t just take their words as the absolute truth.


Thankyou for your reply, if you read carefully you will see the threshold for information about lying politicians had allready been met before I decided to speak of it. You’re using Donald trump as the example of disinformation? Would it not be far more accurate to say that the source of disinformation is the government? Considering lies and scandals like these have been at the centre of us administration for over a century ? Long before trump. How do you compare trumps disinformation with the likes of George bush Jnr telling the world Iraq had wmd? And then subsequently invading that country costing the tax payer and killing our brave armed forces?. It’s not wrong to use a specific example. But it’s certainly not the whole picture.

I agree we have to make our own choices based on the information we have to hand. But what information do we actually have to hand that hasn’t at some point been subject to censorship? Healthcare professionals vetted for tv or radio based on their personal belief. The closest u have to an accurate source is the personal experience of someone you trust or yourself. You make the choice to trust a source or many based on how legitimate each source sounds, but remember these are all subject to censorship.

We won’t ever know what’s true and what’s not because we’re being lied to in order for an agenda to be pushed. Been happening for millennia. And it’s certainly not Covid specific. Far from it. People are waking up to this every day, others who believe what a government push through the media as gospel continue to believe. But once u start seeing through lies then it becomes impossible to place ur trust in a government.

And it’s not even just western government, it’s all of them, they all have an agenda. They need to keep the great tax machine running, making the rich richer and maintaining the poor. If we were to be told something that totally blew us away and made us question the validity of the government then like I said there would be unrest, martial law, yada yada yada tax machine stops.

the conclusion that you and many others have come to , that the negatives of the virus far outweigh the negatives of the vaccine is based on information either subject to government censorship or directly from government. Therefor if I can’t trust a government how can I trust the information?

Aaaaand still I haven’t made a comment about my stance on the vaccine, just on the validity of the information provided to the public.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not compared to sitting on a plastic chair in the living room. lol.
> 
> a bad experience with mussels in belgium is where i learned that trick.


What happens to the poo when your sat on the plastic chair, does it have holes in ? Like this one ? Can you say play doh factory haha. Ah god mate sorry about the jokes,really hope ur feeling better soon, eating cream and bread or creamy rice helps with the pain on your throat as you spew!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 2, 2021)

This guy looks familiar. 20 posts in a row, rambling about conspiracy theories. 

Where have I seen this guy before?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> This guy looks familiar. 20 posts in a row, rambling about conspiracy theories.
> 
> Where have I seen this guy before?


Me?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

Well they only kept my friend for 1 day and sent her home at noon today. Not sure yet if it's because they don't think it's a danger to send her home or they need the bed for a critical patient.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> What happens to the poo when your sat on the plastic chair, does it have holes in ? View attachment 4869011Like this one ? Can you say play doh factory haha. Ah god mate sorry about the jokes,really hope ur feeling better soon, eating cream and bread or creamy rice helps with the pain on your throat as you spew!


i sat on it backwards. butt facing the drain. lol. and then spin around when you need to puke. it wasn't a pretty situation.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

They are really ramping up vaccinations here and opened a new one today that can do 5,000 a day plus they have Ford Field were the Lions play football ramping up as well. I signed up at the health dept last week but haven't from them, signed up for Ford field yesterday and will sign up for the new one today.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i sat on it backwards. butt facing the drain. lol. and then spin around when you need to puke. it wasn't a pretty situation.


Grab an old res and air stone and treat yo ass to a bubble bath my friend


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

Found out the new spot is called UWM Sports Complex in Pontiac, Michigan and they are using Oakland counties health dept vaccine waiting list, the governor is suppose to tour it today. Ford Field is in Wayne County so it's a different waiting list. They also are vaccinating a the major pharmacies in the state but they use their own waiting lists.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Thankyou for your reply, if you read carefully you will see the threshold for information about lying politicians had allready been met before I decided to speak of it. You’re using Donald trump as the example of disinformation? Would it not be far more accurate to say that the source of disinformation is the government? Considering lies and scandals like these have been at the centre of us administration for over a century ? Long before trump. How do you compare trumps disinformation with the likes of George bush Jnr telling the world Iraq had wmd? And then subsequently invading that country costing the tax payer and killing our brave armed forces?. It’s not wrong to use a specific example. But it’s certainly not the whole picture.
> 
> I agree we have to make our own choices based on the information we have to hand. But what information do we actually have to hand that hasn’t at some point been subject to censorship? Healthcare professionals vetted for tv or radio based on their personal belief. The closest u have to an accurate source is the personal experience of someone you trust or yourself. You make the choice to trust a source or many based on how legitimate each source sounds, but remember these are all subject to censorship.
> 
> ...


TLDR... actually, I did read it, it’s just that I don’t have the motivation to deprogram people from Russian propaganda. Your suggestion that because censorship exist and politicians lie the government nor the media nor medical experts can be trusted on anything they say including verifiable truths is Rob Roy logic, i.e. it does not follow. No the entire world’s governments, medical professionals, scientific journals etc etc are not all in cahoots with eachother. You “are” in a disinformation loop. You are a successful result of Russian propaganda. Spread many versions of the truth, including the very opposite, and people will no longer be able to tell what’s true. Do you not see the irony. 

And no, using Trump, the recent best example of disinformation and “alternative facts” doesn‘t have to tell the whole story on lying governments to still serve as today”s best example.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

Sativied said:


> TLDR... actually, I did read it, it’s just that I don’t have the motivation to deprogram people from Russian propaganda. Your suggestion that because censorship exist and politicians lie the government nor the media nor medical experts can be trusted on anything they say including verifiable truths is Rob Roy logic, i.e. it does not follow. No the entire world’s governments, medical professionals, scientific journals etc etc are not all in cahoots with eachother. You “are” in a disinformation loop. You are a successful result of Russian propaganda. Spread many versions of the truth, including the very opposite, and people will no longer be able to tell what’s true. Do you not see the irony.
> 
> And no, using Trump, the recent best example of disinformation and “alternative facts” doesn‘t have to tell the whole story on lying governments to still serve as today”s best example.


His sandles are a European brand.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Found out the new spot is called UWM Sports Complex in Pontiac, Michigan and they are using Oakland counties health dept vaccine waiting list, the governor is suppose to tour it today. Ford Field is in Wayne County so it's a different waiting list. They also are vaccinating a the major pharmacies in the state but they use their own waiting lists.


Joe is expanding pharmacy roll out many times over, you shouldn't have to wait too long. I've got a longer wait here in NS, but covid rates are very low here, so far...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> His sandles are a European brand.


I’m unable to decrypt your message. I know he”s from the UK or is that an expression I don’t know? ”His sandles are a European brand”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

America is closing in fast on 160 million shots in arms and the pace is accelerating with new sites
COVID-19 deaths and cases in US nursing homes plunged more than 90% since vaccinations began, a leading industry group said (yahoo.com)

*COVID-19 deaths and cases in US nursing homes plunged more than 90% since vaccinations began, a leading industry group said*

COVID-19 cases and deaths plunged in US nursing homes from December to March, a report said.
The decline is faster in nursing homes than elsewhere, said the industry group behind the report.
This drop can be attributed to the fast vaccine rollout in the US, the authors said.
See more stories on Insider's business page.
COVID-19 cases and deaths in nursing homes dropped by more than 90% in the months since vaccinations became available, a report from a trade association said on Tuesday.

The decline can be linked to prioritization of vaccination in nursing homes, the American Health Care Association and National Center for Assisted Living (AHCA/NCAL) said in a statement.

The AHCA/NCAL is a trade association which represents 14,000 member facilities caring for some 5 million people. It published its findings on Tuesday, covering the period from late December to early March.

The report looked at data from the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) between December 20, 2020 and March 7. Here are the figures:

Weekly new cases of COVID-19 dropped by 96%, with 33,540 cases on December 20 vs. 1,349 cases on March 7.
Weekly confirmed COVID-19 deaths also dropped, by 91%, with 6,037 deaths in late December vs. 547 deaths early March.
The number of cases in nursing homes is falling faster than in the general population, with a decline of 96% in nursing homes compared to 72%, the report says.
The association said that the March 7 figures were the lowest numbers of weekly cases and of weekly deaths in nursing homes since data collection began in late May.

The huge decline is "thanks to initial vaccine allocations prioritized for nursing homes" the AHCA/NCAL said.

Both deaths and cases peaked in late December, a couple of weeks after the US vaccination campaign started (the first COVID-19 vaccine in the US was given on December 14, 2020).

People over 75 were prioritized in the US vaccination campaign.

As of April 1, 23% of people over 75 and 28% of people between 65 and 74 were fully vaccinated in the US, according to CDC data.

Twelve states are now expanding their vaccination campaigns to all people over the age of 16, and all 50 states are racing to meet President Joe Biden's target for all adults to be eligible for the vaccine by May 1.

"We are not out of the woods yet, but these numbers are incredibly encouraging and a major morale booster" for healthcare staff, Mark Parkinson, president and CEO of AHCA/NCAL, said in a statement.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 2, 2021)

Well over half of American adults have had one vaccine shot or more so far.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More Than 611 Million Shots Given: Covid-19 Vaccine Tracker (bloomberg.com)
"In the U.S., more Americans have received at least one dose than have tested positive for the virus since the pandemic began. So far, 158 million doses have been given. In the last week, an average of 2.99 million doses per day were administered".


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 2, 2021)

Sativied said:


> I’m unable to decrypt your message. I know he”s from the UK or is that an expression I don’t know? ”His sandles are a European brand”.


In the pic he posted above, the one with Fred Flintstone feet.


----------



## gowhothero (Apr 2, 2021)

I got my vaccine on Monday. First round of 2. I had only 1 side effect which was an extremely painful arm, it actually woke me up from sleeping. Lasted 3 days. Today i am good. Look, we need to crush this pandemic and if it gives even the slightest upper hand to us, helps protect from.people dying and keeps us from suffering further, then lets do what we can while we can. Plus wearing a mask with glasses sucks!!! I miss breathing and not having steamed up glasses.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

Sativied said:


> TLDR... actually, I did read it, it’s just that I don’t have the motivation to deprogram people from Russian propaganda. Your suggestion that because censorship exist and politicians lie the government nor the media nor medical experts can be trusted on anything they say including verifiable truths is Rob Roy logic, i.e. it does not follow. No the entire world’s governments, medical professionals, scientific journals etc etc are not all in cahoots with eachother. You “are” in a disinformation loop. You are a successful result of Russian propaganda. Spread many versions of the truth, including the very opposite, and people will no longer be able to tell what’s true. Do you not see the irony.
> 
> And no, using Trump, the recent best example of disinformation and “alternative facts” doesn‘t have to tell the whole story on lying governments to still serve as today”s best example.


I stand by my statement. I did not say everything they say is a lie, when they tell me my bin will be emptied on a Tuesday it’s usually proven to be true. Whenever they’re telling me something that involves them taking huge sums of money from the taxpayer, there’s usually an agenda. There is usually false information, a biased selection of statistics, a relayed sense of urgency and panic, were made to feel like the danger we face outweighs the money we pay. Or that the danger to us outweighs any wrongdoing they must do to keep us safe. It’s full of shit, they’re all fibbing, probably not all the time but definitely when there’s an agenda to push. Just look at the big events over the last 20 years, global warming....scandals, pollution...scandals ,elections...scandals, wars....scandals, public votes....scandals, security services....scandals. Proven time and time again that officials in government lie to and deceive the public. Just in the same (maybe less stupidly than your last idiot) way that trump has.

you use trump (which fair enough is today’s best reference) as an example of lying to the public from the highest possible level, about so much of what he was responsible for. But fail to recognise that if he (the most powerful man on the planet) is up there sending a message he’s probably pushing every media outlet to say the same thing, And censoring credible sources left right and centre to sway public opinion.

Further still you don’t see that this isn’t new behaviour, it has allways happened and will continue to happen, particularly in times of tension. It is wrong to view this solely as the actions of an individual within an organisation anymore, it’s now time that we realise that these are the actions of the organisation. these people aren’t impartially running a country with the best intentions of the masses, they’re running a company with the best intentions of the few.
Obama was the same so will Biden be. U.K. governments the same infact were probably being sold the same shit as you guys most of the time. Especially when it has came to war.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> In the pic he posted above, the one with Fred Flintstone feet.


What does my European footwear have to do with anything?

granted my feet are oddly shaped, that’s why I try and wear sandals as much as possible lol, slightly embarrassed


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Ahahaha!
> Nice try.
> Step away from the facebook.
> 
> ...


Never have never will "facebook".  Nice try, step away from the assumptions.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yep, and the ones near me got bitchslapped by COVID pretty bad.





Unclebaldrick said:


> What reply is appropriate for all of Rob Roy's posts, Alex?
> 
> I'll stick with the category of "The Dunning Kruger Effect in action" for $200.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> Thankyou for your reply, if you read carefully you will see the threshold for information about lying politicians had allready been met before I decided to speak of it. You’re using Donald trump as the example of disinformation? Would it not be far more accurate to say that the source of disinformation is the government? Considering lies and scandals like these have been at the centre of us administration for over a century ? Long before trump. How do you compare trumps disinformation with the likes of George bush Jnr telling the world Iraq had wmd? And then subsequently invading that country costing the tax payer and killing our brave armed forces?. It’s not wrong to use a specific example. But it’s certainly not the whole picture.
> 
> I agree we have to make our own choices based on the information we have to hand. But what information do we actually have to hand that hasn’t at some point been subject to censorship? Healthcare professionals vetted for tv or radio based on their personal belief. The closest u have to an accurate source is the personal experience of someone you trust or yourself. You make the choice to trust a source or many based on how legitimate each source sounds, but remember these are all subject to censorship.
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 2, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4869336


With or without the butter?


----------



## mooray (Apr 2, 2021)

Biden has degrees in history and political science and, unlike Trump, probably actually went to school himself.

Of course they're both draft dodgers.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> Biden has degrees in history and political science and, unlike Trump, probably actually went to school himself.
> 
> Of course they're both draft dodgers.


The draft dodging part is the only good thing about both of the clowns. 

A degree in Political Science is a notch above basket weaving.


----------



## mooray (Apr 2, 2021)

History and political science work very well together. I'm assuming you have superior degrees and aren't trying to stand on a pedestal that's really at ground level? Because it's always amusing when uninformed people try to tell the informed people that they're idiots.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> History and political science work very well together. I'm assuming you have superior degrees and aren't trying to stand on a pedestal that's really at ground level? Because it's always amusing when uninformed people try to tell the informed people that they're idiots.


Right now I'm about 99 degrees, but I always run a little hot.


----------



## mooray (Apr 2, 2021)

Well at least you're not confirming my suspicion via deflection.


----------



## YardG (Apr 2, 2021)

My age group hasn't become eligible yet, but I was offered the shot early and hopped on it. They didn't indicate in advance which shot I'd get, so I reckoned it'd be awhile before I was immunized (for purposes of the law anyway). Turns out I got the J&J so I don't have to wait nearly so long.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

I got my 2nd Pfizer shot today......


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> My body my choice..Nobody can push bullshit propaganda upon me...Fuck you..Fuck Biden..Super fuck Pelosi Fuck Kamala...Major fuck you to ALL libtards. ..AND FUCK DONALD TRUMP....Imagine a virus so deadly you have to be tested just to know if you have it...And a vaccine that requires full blown constant promotion..A vaccine that will soon be FORCED upon you...Idiot..I'll take my chances..Sit back and be stripped of your rights.. Tyranny is in full force and to many except it...USA is doomed


What language was used in that post?

I mean, ever word seems like it's English but taken together, they make no sense.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 2, 2021)

Waiting for my second dose of phizer, no side effects


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, how cute. An anachronism speaks. so 2020
> [/Q





TacoMac said:


> You can always tell the Trumptard trolls - they always overuse and improperly use the ellipses.


NEWSFLASH...Many many of my family members have all had covid.. Including myself... TWICE...All alive and well..Not sure why not wanting a fucking needle being shoved into my arm with God knows what has anything to do with Donald damn Trump???You Libtards are definitely more shot out than the Pshyco conservative group


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What language was used in that post?
> 
> I mean, ever word seems like it's English but taken together, they make no sense.


And it's my problem you can't comprehend...I'm not writing a college paper being graded on grammer...I'm on a fucking pot forum snowflake


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> My body my choice..Nobody can push bullshit propaganda upon me...Fuck you..Fuck Biden..Super fuck Pelosi Fuck Kamala...Major fuck you to ALL libtards. ..AND FUCK DONALD TRUMP....Imagine a virus so deadly you have to be tested just to know if you have it...And a vaccine that requires full blown constant promotion..A vaccine that will soon be FORCED upon you...Idiot..I'll take my chances..Sit back and be stripped of your rights.. Tyranny is in full force and to many except it...USA is doomed


what is your view on abortions?....


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> what is your view on abortions?....


All lives matter....even lil fetus lives...any more questions


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> All lives matter....even lil fetus lives...any more questions


what happened to her body her choice?....


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> NEWSFLASH...Many many of my family members have all had covid.. Including myself... TWICE...All alive and well..Not sure why not wanting a fucking needle being shoved into my arm with God knows what has anything to do with Donald damn Trump???You Libtards are definitely more shot out than the Pshyco conservative group


You make it all so complicated. It's not.

It's a matter of competing risks and choosing the least risky.

Risk of death or extended illness from Covid >>>> Risk of negative reaction from vaccine

lulz at "many many of my family members have had covid". Dumbshit. Wear a mask and follow other CDC guidelines. What? are you all retarded?

Assuming what you said is true (very doubtful), then you assholes have been spreading the disease around. Resulting in deaths of other people's loved ones and helping breed variants, some of which are going to extend the pandemic if they take hold.

If you don't want to take the jab then at least keep your dirty ass away from other people. I saw a video of Trump walking his infected ass into the WH and felt sorry for the people who work there.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

soon you will be shunned without the vaccine......you won't be allowed into entertainment venues or airplanes...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> soon you will be shunned without the vaccine......you won't be allowed into entertainment venues or airplanes...


Not to mention a requirement of employment.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> what happened to her body her choice?....


Ultimately it is her body her choice...You ask my opinion....what the hells wrong with you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

The U.S. Supreme Court in the case of _Jacobson v. Massachusetts_ upheld the constitutionality of mandatory smallpox vaccination programs to preserve the public health.

By this time, many United States schools required smallpox vaccination before children could attend. Some students and their families, however, sought the help of the courts to avoid the requirement. One such case was considered by the U.S. Supreme Court, when Rosalyn Zucht, a student from San Antonio, Texas, was excluded from a public school for failure to present proof of vaccination.
The complaint alleged that the city ordinances requiring vaccination to attend public school violated the due process and equal protection clauses of the Fourteenth Amendment. The court dismissed the writ of error that brought the case to them, stating that the constitutional question presented was not substantial in character, and citing previous cases which had determined that a city ordinance was a law of the state—and that it was “within the police power of a state to provide for compulsory vaccination.”

The Commonwealth of Virginia passed an act to consolidate previously passed acts regulating smallpox inoculation into one. The new act included a penalty of $1,500 or six months’ imprisonment for anyone willfully spreading smallpox in a manner other than specified by the act.

_Wanna bet new troll's grandparents all had smallpox too?? lmao. _


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You make it all so complicated. It's not.
> 
> It's a matter of competing risks and choosing the least risky.
> 
> ...


My freedom don't end where your fear begins...point simple


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> soon you will be shunned without the vaccine......you won't be allowed into entertainment venues or airplanes...


And you see no problem with this???


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not to mention a requirement of employment.


Tell me you support communism without telling me you support communism.....smh. Idiots


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You make it all so complicated. It's not.
> 
> It's a matter of competing risks and choosing the least risky.
> 
> ...


Stay away....I'm a FREE american...my freedom does not end because ppl like you live in fear...get a grip sweet pea


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> I'm a FREE american


you sir are disillusioned. you only think you are free.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not to mention a requirement of employment.


I think not...I don't work for ppl. They work for me! I've never been a follower...never will be. The media sure has your mind polluted and I feel sorry for you


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Ultimately it is her body her choice...You ask my opinion....what the hells wrong with you?


there arent many "pro-choice" conservatives, i'm glad your are pro choice.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you sir are disillusioned. you only think you are free.


Suppose I agree with you...however I will exercise what freedom I have left ....Soon I will have no choice to live in a communist realm.....y'all begging for it


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> there arent many "pro-choice" conservatives, i'm glad your are pro choice.


Of course I'm pro choice... nobody has a right to make personal choices for anyone


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Suppose I agree with you...however I will exercise what freedom I have left ....Soon I will have no choice to live in a communist realm.....y'all begging for it


not really. the US will always be a mix of socialism and capitalism. 

according to your St Petersburg IP, you already live in a communist society, komrad!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> And you see no problem with this???


You want a one or two word answer?

No or hell no.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Suppose I agree with you...however I will exercise what freedom I have left ....Soon I will have no choice to live in a compassionate realm.....y'all begging for it


FTFY....


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Of course I'm pro choice... nobody has a right to make personal choices for anyone


do you stop at red lights?...stop signs? what about driving drunk?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> FTFY....


i kinda miss the US conducting official US business by tweet from the Mango Moron.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i kinda miss the US conducting official US business by tweet from the Mango Moron.


not me.....fuck that clown


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> do you stop at red lights?...stop signs? what about driving drunk?


i bet this sonofabitch rips the tags of his mattresses too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> not me.....fuck that clown


i'm just waiting for the whole fkin family to be sued to the poor house and then prison. or vice versa. lol


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> do you stop at red lights?...stop signs? what about driving drunk?


What are you getting at...You trying to patronize me because I won't take a vaccine...You already have the vaccine. What the fuck you worried about..You're protection is on lock....jesus christ you libtards would argue over anything...I don't agree with you...never will. Get the fuck over it..


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> You trying to patronize me because I won't take a vaccine


i'll bet a hundy by this time next year you will.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bet this sonofabitch rips the tags of his mattresses too.





rkymtnman said:


> i bet this sonofabitch rips the tags of his mattresses too.


Hahahah


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bet this sonofabitch rips the tags of his mattresses too.


I think they remove everything 'dangerous' from his sleeping quarters.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I think they remove everything 'dangerous' from his sleeping quarters.


i'd guess a poster of sarah palin or trump above the bed?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> What are you getting at...You trying to patronize me because I won't take a vaccine...You already have the vaccine. What the fuck you worried about..You're protection is on lock....jesus christ you libtards would argue over anything...I don't agree with you...never will. Get the fuck over it..


please wear your seatbelt......and watch your speed


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll bet a hundy by this time next year you will.


I 100 percent guarantee you I will not! Bet a hundy none of my kids have ever gotten even one vaccine..Not a single one.. ever...All grown now with there own kids and families...hmmm went thru school without em..well fuck imagine that..how's that possible...y'all so fucking blind


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> please wear your seatbelt......and watch your speed


he probably uses that allstate plug in device to lower his rates. he's a FREE american though. lmao


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> I 100 percent guarantee you I will not! Bet a hundy none of my kids have ever gotten even one vaccine..Not a single one.. ever...All grown now with there own kids and families...hmmm went thru school without em..well fuck imagine that..how's that possible...y'all so fucking blind


i can only hope that you develop the shingles virus sooner rather than later. i'm quite sure you had chicken pox. mommy's not gonna soak you in an oatmeal bathtub for shingles, big guy


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he probably uses that allstate plug in device to lower his rates. he's a FREE american though. lmao


i wonder if he believes trans-sexual people are free to choose whichever bathroom they use?....


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he probably uses that allstate plug in device to lower his rates. he's a FREE american though. lmao


So.many assuming you know anything about me..lol assuming I somehow support Trump...shows your ignorance....Sterotyping a free thinker because you are unable to...You poor poor ppl...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> please wear your seatbelt......and watch your speed


Casey Jones, lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> i wonder if he believes trans-sexual people are free to choose whichever bathroom they use?....


Keep.wondering libtard


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Casey Jones, lol.


Jerry would be proud! lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> So.many assuming you know anything about me..lol assuming I somehow support Trump...shows your ignorance....Sterotyping a free thinker because you are unable to...You poor poor ppl...


if you don't support biden and you don't support trump, by the transitive property you are an employee of one Vladimir Putin.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i can only hope that you develop the shingles virus sooner rather than later. i'm quite sure you had chicken pox. mommy's not gonna soak you in an oatmeal bathtub for shingles, big guy


Mommy dead fool. I'm over 50...lived right thru them chicken pox. I remember..And you wishing virus upon ppl....lol. What a REAL dipshit


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Keep.wondering libtard


thought so....


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Mommy dead fool. I'm over 50...lived right thru them chicken pox. I remember..And you wishing virus upon ppl....lol. What a REAL dipshit


not at all sir. i'm wishing you dont' take the shingles vax. pay attention, simpleton.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you don't support biden and you don't support trump, by the transitive property you are an employee of one Vladimir Putin.


Unreal ...y'all are quite entertaining to say the least


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

"That guy needs to go for a ride and have things explained to him."


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Unreal ...y'all are quite entertaining to say the least


y'all are quite predictable. unreal. you don't think we know what's up with you?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Mommy dead fool. I'm over 50...lived right thru them chicken pox. I remember..And you wishing virus upon ppl....lol. What a REAL dipshit


mostly because the rest of America carried the wood for you by getting vaccinated for chicken pox....it seems you've been freeloading for a long time.....


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4869476
> "That guy needs to go for a ride and have things explained to him."


That fuck can't put together a simple sentence let alone operate a vehicle...cmon man


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4869476
> "That guy needs to go for a ride and have things explained to him."


hey @doublejj can we photoshop you into joe's vette and joe into your cobra???? lmao


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> That fuck can't put together a simple sentence let alone operate a vehicle...cmon man


trump had to sell his ferrari at auction a few months ago. he could'nt drive a stick.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> mostly because the rest of America carried the wood for you by getting vaccinated for chicken pox....it seems you've been freeloading for a long time.....


And will continue by your explanation...Sneaky suspicion you collect welfare or some other form of government check....who's the freeloader while I'm busy paying taxes and working my ass off for the true freeloading pieces of shit like you


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> That fuck can't put together a simple sentence let alone operate a vehicle...cmon man


Then how the flying fuck did he get so much further in life than you did?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Then how the flying fuck did he get so much further in life than you did?


ouch! lol.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> And will continue by your explanation...Sneaky suspicion you collect welfare or some other form of government check....who's the freeloader while I'm busy paying taxes and working my ass off for the true freeloading pieces of shit like you


I'm a Vietnam veteran....when did you serve?...


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ouch! lol.


Lol. Ya that really hurt hahah..can't believe I've wasted time having a conversation with a bunch of butt fuck libtards...guess one thing we can agree on... sometimes the weed is so good it will make you do ignorant things just for the sake of being blazed and it's cheap Senseless entertainment...Y'all wouldn't survive a real conversation about something that really mattered


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm a Vietnam veteran....when did you serve?...


Maybe from a McDonald's drive through window?


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I'm a Vietnam veteran....when did you serve?...


I did not serve as per request from my father...Which is also a vietnam war vet...Purple heart and all don't make up for what he sacrifices still to this day....Thanks for your service


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> can't believe I've wasted time having a conversation with a bunch of butt fuck libtards


holy shit are you dumb or just a moron? a bunch of liberals on a weed growing website. did your parents have any kids that lived?


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Maybe from a McDonald's drive through window?


You ppl are scumbags...typical libtards


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> You ppl are scumbags...typical libtards


Just give me a number 2 value meal with a coke and shut up.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> holy shit are you dumb or just a moron? a bunch of liberals on a weed growing website. did your parents have any kids that lived?


You're quick to run that mouth and label and call names. Are you 12....Or are you the new teenager in there 20s


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just give me a number 2 value meal with a coke and shut up.


dude, no way this dumb shite is working the register or the drive thru. he's at best mop boy for the restrooms


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> You're quick to run that mouth and label and call names.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4869480


every snowflake is special.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

Is there a QAnon shaman in the house?

Man ill on page 24.


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 2, 2021)

Well pussy boys. It's been fun ...but I'm bored now..moving on...


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Well pussy boys. It's been fun ...but I'm bored now..moving on...


please drive safe.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Well pussy boys. It's been fun ...but I'm bored now..moving on...


Time to put the sleeper sock to bed?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> which one of your corrupt lying politicians or organisations backed by the same corrupt lying politicians are you trusting to tell you the truth this time?
> 
> there is a reason why we as a people are lied to, and that’s to suit an agenda. Why are u gonna trust the people who lied or hid the truth about hitler, ufos, aids, Iraq, Afghanistan and so so many other hot topics over the years?


I just realized all this was on page 17 and there are now 24, so a lot of this might get covered.

You are saying this like all humans don't 'lie'. 



Blue brother said:


> They all lie . The most important thing is that the people have confidence in their government. So they keep their heads down and work. If half of the lies that have been told in the past and will continue to be told in the future came out their would be civil unrest, riots, war. No one would pay tax no one would play ball. We’re all being fed bullshit all of the time and there’s not a leader around the world whos ready to TELL THE FULL TRUTH about anything. Why we trusting the same idiots over and over again and still just accepting their adulterated information. I’m not defending any politicians. Trump Biden Cameron Borris, they’re all full of it.


I don't buy it. 

It sounds all good and would go great if you grew a beard, a guitar and had some edgy political circle in a freshman dorm, but is just not realistic to pretend like you have enough information to say what you do with such confidence.




Blue brother said:


> I’m not denying any truth. All I’m saying is that a government who is proven to lie and has gotten away with it so many times will always lie


It is time though to realize you are now in the digital age. The evidence is now there and people are being exposed when they do. 

I am pretty hopeful that once we can purge our political offices of these propaganda generating Republicans. 

Also there is a big difference between not being able to tell people everything all the time in nice little soundbites and our politicians all lying to us. Believing what you do is just buying into the lies that the GOP and their militarized troll army (foreign and domestic) want you to believe. 



Blue brother said:


> The real full and whole truth stops when it reaches government, and they decide what they want us to know. Look at the past, it’s staring us in the face, they hide whatever they want, lie about whatever they want and get away with it to do it again. If Edward snowden hadn’t of blew his whistle do u think the spying on the public by top security agencies would’ve been common knowledge by now? Ungortunately for us we have to wait for tiny glimpses of the truth when it comes to stuff our public servants don’t want us to know about. I’m not saying I don’t believe in covid, vaccines or anything else. I’m saying I can’t trust the people who spread this information as it’s all controlled by an agenda.


Edward Snowden stole our NSA programming, and with the help of Assange smuggled it to Putin who then had his military use it to attack our citizens. 

All he did was give people who would do us all harm the tools to attack us all.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-news-trump-campaigns-russia-contacts-grave-threat-senate-says.1028063/post-15783109








Blue brother said:


> No I do not, unfortunately we are stuck with this. It is the nature of the human. Power will always be maintained with tactics like this, you think the new president doesn’t answer to the exact same people the old one did? And this is not the public, cos if it was there would be no censorship, no lies no adulterated information. We’re stuck with it. It’s so sad but it’s reality. I’m from the U.K. btw not Russia or China


I don't buy it sorry man. The no censorship thing is stupid if you think about it for more than a couple seconds, because parents censor information all the time, everyone does. 



SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> My body my choice..Nobody can push bullshit propaganda upon me...Fuck you..Fuck Biden..Super fuck Pelosi Fuck Kamala...Major fuck you to ALL libtards. ..AND FUCK DONALD TRUMP....Imagine a virus so deadly you have to be tested just to know if you have it...And a vaccine that requires full blown constant promotion..A vaccine that will soon be FORCED upon you...Idiot..I'll take my chances..Sit back and be stripped of your rights.. Tyranny is in full force and to many except it...USA is doomed


Using the word 'Libtard' shows you are full of shit and are propagandized. Everything else was just sprinkles on top of crazy.

Best of luck though, hope you stick around if you are not just another paid troll pushing the same nonsense you seem to have been spammed and trolled with for years if you believe it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> My body my choice..Nobody can push bullshit propaganda upon me...Fuck you..Fuck Biden..Super fuck Pelosi Fuck Kamala...Major fuck you to ALL libtards. ..AND FUCK DONALD TRUMP....Imagine a virus so deadly you have to be tested just to know if you have it...And a vaccine that requires full blown constant promotion..A vaccine that will soon be FORCED upon you...Idiot..I'll take my chances..Sit back and be stripped of your rights.. Tyranny is in full force and to many except it...USA is doomed


Says the Qtard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

He's having another manic episode, hopefully a family member loads the dart gun and medicates him.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Well they only kept my friend for 1 day and sent her home at noon today. Not sure yet if it's because they don't think it's a danger to send her home or they need the bed for a critical patient.


Taking a look at Michigan's numbers and it's undoubtedly that they need the bed, Michigan is tops in the US right now w/new infections,even Jackson, my last seed purchase(SEED CELLAR)is off the charts for Covid infections. My state MA. is also going up again,with loss of so much common sense in this country can't say I'm surprised,almost predictable that we would celebrate prematurely,if people could just have hung for a few more months we'd have been golden.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Well pussy boys. It's been fun ...but I'm bored now..moving on...


No pussy boy here FKnut,not even a far left lib. Centrist who has drifted more left when you're FKN lying ass cowardly,seditious heroes couldn't nut up to control a narcissistic meglomaniac instead they neutered themselves and got on board because they were chickenshit over his BASE. Those people are the pussies and WHAT EXACTLY is the rep. platform now? WHERE's ALL that WINNING? NO healtcare, no infrastructure, just a big ass tax cut for Corporations that didn't even use it to hire or expand, NOOOO they did STOCK BUYBACKS, JOOOOKE.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Taking a look at Michigan's numbers and it's undoubtedly that they need the bed, Michigan is tops in the US right now w/new infections,even Jackson, my last seed purchase(SEED CELLAR)is off the charts for Covid infections. My state MA. is also going up again,with loss of so much common sense in this country can't say I'm surprised,almost predictable that we would celebrate prematurely,if people could just have hung for a few more months we'd have been golden.ccguns


Consider yourself lucky, you have an excellent vaccine rollout over 160 million Americans have had at least one shot and Joe is greatly expanding access at pharmacies, 4 million shots a day and due to go up dramatically. In Canada here we are kinda sucking the hind tit in terms of vaccines, even though we got our orders in early and bought the best candidates. Here is NS where I live we trail Canada at only 8.5% vaccinated, I believe the average in the states is around 30% now.

Fauci says you probably won't need the Astra Zeneca Vaccines you've stock piled, so perhaps we can borrow or buy some of them.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Taking a look at Michigan's numbers and it's undoubtedly that they need the bed, Michigan is tops in the US right now w/new infections,even Jackson, my last seed purchase(SEED CELLAR)is off the charts for Covid infections. My state MA. is also going up again,with loss of so much common sense in this country can't say I'm surprised,almost predictable that we would celebrate prematurely,if people could just have hung for a few more months we'd have been golden.ccguns


Yeah isn’t it weird. It use to be the grandparent dying and now it’s the grandkids! The CDC has cleared fully vaccinated grandparents to travel to see their grandkids dying in the hospital? At least they won’t die alone because the grandparent can come into the room and be with them while they die of Covid. I never saw this coming . What a twisted mess.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Consider yourself lucky, you have an excellent vaccine rollout over 160 million Americans have had at least one shot and Joe is greatly expanding access at pharmacies, 4 million shots a day and due to go up dramatically. In Canada here we are kinds sucking the hind tit in terms of vaccines, even though we got our orders in early and bought the best candidates. Here is NS where I live we tail Canada at only 8.5% vaccinated, I believe the average in the states is around 30% now.
> 
> Fauci says you probably won't need the Astra Zeneca Vaccines you've stock piled, so perhaps we can borrow or buy some of them.


Hope Canada's relative lack of density will keep you good til you get hooked up, is Trudeau taking any fire over this matter or is Canada simply at the mercy of suppliers, maybe more investment in Bio-tech after this BS would serve Canada well always best to be self sufficient if possible, however Canada has to be at top of Joe's list, you know he is sympathetic and cognizant of our two countries long friendship.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah isn’t it weird. It use to be the grandparent dying and now it’s the grandkids! The CDC has cleared fully vaccinated grandparents to travel to see their grandkids dying in the hospital? At least they won’t die alone because the grandparent can come into the room and be with them while they die of Covid. I never saw this coming . What a twisted mess.


PREMATURE CELEBRATIONccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hope Canada's relative lack of density will keep you good til you get hooked up, is Trudeau taking any fire over this matter or is Canada simply at the mercy of suppliers, maybe more investment in Bio-tech after this BS would serve Canada well always best to be self sufficient if possible, however Canada has to be at top of Joe's list, you know he is sympathetic and cognizant of our two countries long friendship.ccguns


We are having international supply issues, we have vaccine manufacturing facilities here too, but the ones in demand are not being produced here. There is a company out west into mRNA vaccines and I figure after this shit we are gonna be making our own mRNA vaccines and PPE. mRNA technology should allow for economical smaller scale facilities and can be used to produce flu vaccines and even future cancer treatments ( the vaccine can produce anti cancer antibodies, like antiviral antibodies). When a pandemic strikes it's everyone for themselves, human nature. Joe is the president of the USA, not Canada and his job is protecting Americans first and with all possible speed, he's doing his job and a good one too. Joe is also not stupid, he knows this is a global fight and will help to organize it, first cover North America, then central and South America for our own good. Just the impediment to trade, travel and tourism costs billions of dollars a month.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 3, 2021)

I think how the end of the pandemic might pan out is with America and Canada taking the lead in covering the Americas for vaccines. The EU might cover Africa and the Russians, Chinese and Indians might cover Asia as areas of pandemic responsibility. This will have to expand into a global fight and I figure it will when America gets back on it's feet, we have a global economy and America is part of it. Besides we can't afford to allow covid hotspots to fester and pour out variants because they can't afford vaccines. It would also be a good idea to help out places like Japan and the EU first to get them back on their feet, their economic clout and productive capacity can help a lot with the global effort. Also travel is pretty high between the EU and America, another reason to help when ya can.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We are having international supply issues, we have vaccine manufacturing facilities here too, but the ones in demand are not being produced here. There is a company out west into mRNA vaccines and I figure after this shit we are gonna be making our own mRNA vaccines and PPE. mRNA technology should allow for economical smaller scale facilities and can be used to produce flu vaccines and even future cancer treatments ( the vaccine can produce anti cancer antibodies, like antiviral antibodies). When a pandemic strikes it's everyone for themselves, human nature. Joe is the president of the USA, not Canada and his job is protecting Americans first and with all possible speed, he's doing his job and a good one too. Joe is also not stupid, he knows this is a global fight and will help to organize it, first cover North America, then central and South America for our own good. Just the impediment to trade, travel and tourism costs billions of dollars a month.


Good points, Rna vaccines (Pfizer+Moderna) are def wave of future,very versatile and modifiable,just what's needed vs. highly mutating pathogens. And your right about the fact that countries need to put their own infrastructure in place to mfg. critical products not to be at the mercy of others. This pandemic coupled w/grounding of freighter in Suez Canal has revealed downside of Globaliztion w/last minute supply and virtually no warehousing or reserve of critical goods and components.have allowed profitability to completely dictate.Hope lessons are taken to heart somewhat here and some measures are put in place as not to be completely blindsided when unpredictability occurs and you know it will. Don't think it's going to be 100 more yrs. until the nextclusterFK happens do you?ccguns


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> No pussy boy here FKnut,not even a far left lib. Centrist who has drifted more left when you're FKN lying ass cowardly,seditious heroes couldn't nut up to control a narcissistic meglomaniac instead they neutered themselves and got on board because they were chickenshit over his BASE. Those people are the pussies and WHAT EXACTLY is the rep. platform now? WHERE's ALL that WINNING? NO healtcare, no infrastructure, just a big ass tax cut for Corporations that didn't even use it to hire or expand, NOOOO they did STOCK BUYBACKS, JOOOOKE.ccguns


MY....you said MY lieing ass heroes??? Boy are you confused


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> MY....you said MY lieing ass heroes??? Boy are you confused


Any hero of mine has no ties to our broken government....that's for damn sure! The right and the left BOTH do not have our best interest at heart..Only lining the pockets of the elite 1 percent..they are all puppets and couldn't care less if you live or die...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> My body my choice..Nobody can push bullshit propaganda upon me...Fuck you..Fuck Biden..Super fuck Pelosi Fuck Kamala...Major fuck you to ALL libtards. ..AND FUCK DONALD TRUMP....Imagine a virus so deadly you have to be tested just to know if you have it...And a vaccine that requires full blown constant promotion..A vaccine that will soon be FORCED upon you...Idiot..I'll take my chances..Sit back and be stripped of your rights.. Tyranny is in full force and to many except it...USA is doomed


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

What should I conclude,You trashed Biden, so I figured you a trumpster, but yeah you said FK him too, so your what A ANARCHIST, need some Gov. or what ? let 350 million just figure it out for themselves, good plan good luck.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> My freedom don't end where your fear begins...point simple


You have no idea what freedom is.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

They like screaming about taking away their freedom while taking away your freedom, it's the right so it doesn't need to make any sense.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You have no idea what freedom is.


This dude sounds like a crazed doomsday wanting militia member who is praying for a total breakdown so he and his armed to the teeth bros can go on a rape and pileage spree w/rock hard johnsons while doing it.ccguns


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You have no idea what freedom is.


Sadly..... being american I have a idea of what free means....However....Freedom is a myth and does not exist in this country. But it will get worse


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They like screaming about taking away their freedom while taking away your freedom, it's the right so it doesn't need to make any sense.


And you assume I'm republican because I have a opinion and make my own choices.....how liberal of you....trust me...I hate the right almost as much as I hate the left...Our government is not for the ppl and completely ignore the constitution which built this country....I do not agree with either..but you libs are quick to attach to anything you feel you can attack and don't agree with


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

Take your meds


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Take your meds


Sorry pal....I take no pharmaceutical poison!


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Sadly..... being american I have a idea of what free means....However....Freedom is a myth and does not exist in this country. But it will get worse


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> This dude sounds like a crazed doomsday wanting militia member who is praying for a total breakdown so he and his armed to the teeth bros can go on a rape and pileage spree w/rock hard johnsons while doing it.ccguns


Wrong again...imagine that...not even close...funny tho you assume that


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

Settle down Karen


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Apr 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Settle down Karen


I fuck with landrace Sativas..... impossible!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> And you assume I'm republican because I have a opinion and make my own choices.....how liberal of you....trust me...I hate the right almost as much as I hate the left...Our government is not for the ppl and completely ignore the constitution which built this country....I do not agree with either..but you libs are quick to attach to anything you feel you can attack and don't agree with


The deplorable basket has a lot of variety, mentally ill, tRUmptard, Qtard, klan boy, proud boy, I know you're in there some where.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Sorry pal....I take no pharmaceutical poison!


You are either a troll trying to get off rousing people ( for 2nd time I'm a centrist pragmatic guy who understands and respects the diversity of this country) or your a over the top prepper type who actually creams at the thought of a total breakdown scenario, you're one of those who is so commited to it that you WANT it to happen to validate your position.So tell me left,right, and center all suck no govt is needed at all am I right? Tell us your utopian scenario as to how this country would be perfect in your eyes, what is your solution I mean everything sucks completely Right. So is roaming the WASTELAND armed to the teeth, eating freeze dried doomsdsay food,driving your uparmored bug out vehicle over the unprepared hoards your grand vision ,will that be the moment that validates you? You can open the hatch, and spray the crowd with the 50 cal you got at a unlicensed gun show and say I told ALL Y'ALL SO.ccguns


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I just realized all this was on page 17 and there are now 24, so a lot of this might get covered.
> 
> You are saying this like all humans don't 'lie'.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry I can quote individual statements and reply to them accordingly as I’m not brilliant with this whole quote thing on here tbh.

1 no I am not saying all humans don’t lie, most do, however lying to ur neighbour about what that noise is and lying to millions of people who trust you to do a job in the best interest of the public are 2 totally different things.

2 if they can’t tell us everything then why are you paying them to run your country? Would u not rather be told everything by the government you are paying for? If they lie to you (which they have, countless times) why do you trust what they say? It’s not like they’re lying about all the ac on the White House roof and the humming noise, they’re lying about your liberty. That’s a biggy.

3 Edward snowden ok. I totally understand why people hate him, he did take the nsa for a lot. And I don’t agree with him fkn off to Russia with secrets. But what about your own government agency (and mine) illegally spying on the public, going against the constitution and being protected for years by high ranking government officials. What are your opinions on this? Are these the people you trust? Bang a national security post it on anything And itl be hidden from the public. Is this fair? When time after time we’ve seen that ploy used to hide crimes against the public and other countries. It’s not right. It’s wrong. And makes them untrustworthy.

4 I think this favours my side of the argument. Censorship. We censor the information our kids receive because of their age, they turn 18 and can watch and listen to whatever they want, partake in whatever is legal for them. Are you still a child ? If you are then fine I do believe your parents or guardians should be censoring what you see, hear or experience. But for me and the rest of the adult community, people deemed by their age to be resposnible to make their own decisions based on ALL the information available. Why are we only getting the information that passes the censorship?
I’ll tell you why, it’s because all the information we receive does a job it pushes an agenda. Now if we were to receive all of the information, information that doesn’t push the same agenda. Then we could think for ourselves couldn’t we. And make a choice that doesn’t fit with the agenda. All censorship is to stop their being conflicting information that would cause us to have less faith in the agenda they’re trying to push.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

The thought that people can only have mental capacity to consider one liar over another is sickening. You hate trump so you must love Biden or you hate Biden so must love trump I could laugh all year at this logic. Wake the Fk up man. These are mind expanding substances grown here, partake. You might just be enlightened.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

Can I just ask the definition of the word bot? I see it used so much in this thread? Obviously I know what a robot is and understand that software is often used to converse with someone giving pre written statements without ever thinking for itself. Are there accounts on here that are software controlled? Not real people?


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> The thought that people can only have mental capacity to consider one liar over another is sickening. You hate trump so you must love Biden or you hate Biden so must love trump I could laugh all year at this logic. Wake the Fk up man. These are mind expanding substances grown here, partake. You might just be enlightened.


I'm someone who had found a way to respect every American Pres. until the DONALD showed up,not a question of loving Biden After 4 yrs of absolute polarization, chaos, and behavior in self gratifying ways never before seen from a Pres. who put self above health and welfare of over 350 million citizens you would love a monkey if that is what the replacement for the CHEETO ADM. was are you FKN kidding me. THat CLOWN took our nation to unprecedented depths never before and hopefully never again to be seen.ccguns


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I'm someone who had found a way to respect every American Pres. until the DONALD showed up,not a question of loving Biden After 4 yrs of absolute polarization, chaos, and behavior in self gratifying ways never before seen from a Pres. who put self above health and welfare of over 350 million citizens you would love a monkey if that is what the replacement for the CHEETO ADM. was are you FKN kidding me. THat CLOWN took our nation to unprecedented depths never before and hopefully never again to be seen.ccguns


I think this is where me and you differ cc, just because I hate eating shit doesn’t mean I love drinking piss!

I think if you dig enough and look at the scandals in office in the last century you will see that cowardly and self centred acts like those committed by trump have been committed on the same scale by numerous presidents and high ranking officials for a loooong time. Like the guy I debated with earlier in this thread said trump is just today’s best example.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> 1 no I am not saying all humans don’t lie, most do, however lying to ur neighbour about what that noise is and lying to millions of people who trust you to do a job in the best interest of the public are 2 totally different things.


I agree with your point here, where then I will strongly disagree is that there is a category of lying that both the Democrats and the Republicans in DC belong to when it comes to it. Only one party has weaponized lying, and that is the Republicans since at least the repeal during the Reagan era that allowed hate radio and Fox News to launch their anti-Democrat platforms.


Blue brother said:


> 2 if they can’t tell us everything then why are you paying them to run your country? Would u not rather be told everything by the government you are paying for? If they lie to you (which they have, countless times) why do you trust what they say? It’s not like they’re lying about all the ac on the White House roof and the humming noise, they’re lying about your liberty. That’s a biggy.


How are Democrat's 'lying about your liberty'?

I call bullshit on them being able to tell us everything as some achievable outcome. I also call bullshit on that being a reason to compare the current Democratic party, which is the first I know of in human history to actually be governing for 100% of a nation's population, to the current Republican party.



Blue brother said:


> 3 Edward snowden ok. I totally understand why people hate him, he did take the nsa for a lot. And I don’t agree with him fkn off to Russia with secrets. But what about your own government agency (and mine) illegally spying on the public, going against the constitution and being protected for years by high ranking government officials. What are your opinions on this? Are these the people you trust?


"Illegally spying on the public" is bullshit IMO. Our citizens should not expect our government to allow a foreign military to have more access to our citizens than we have to ourselves.

I am all for data rights, and think that every person should have full access to every scrap of their own data.



Blue brother said:


> Bang a national security post it on anything And itl be hidden from the public. Is this fair?


This has been weaponized and is defiantly not right IMO. Which is why we need to vote in people who actually are qualified and not just more 'tea party 2022' trolls.



Blue brother said:


> When time after time we’ve seen that ploy used to hide crimes against the public and other countries. It’s not right. It’s wrong. And makes them untrustworthy.


'Them'?

People are untrustworthy, that is why accountability and government oversight is so important. This is the same reason I don't buy into the snow flaking about digital information being so accessable to our government it get's really hard to cover anything up for long. This is why I like where we are getting to be as a society. It just sucks that we are right now the first generations that is having all the old Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda's lies so easily exposed by some 8 year old with a smart phone.





Blue brother said:


> 4 I think this favours my side of the argument. Censorship. We censor the information our kids receive because of their age, they turn 18 and can watch and listen to whatever they want, partake in whatever is legal for them. Are you still a child ? If you are then fine I do believe your parents or guardians should be censoring what you see, hear or experience. But for me and the rest of the adult community, people deemed by their age to be resposnible to make their own decisions based on ALL the information available. Why are we only getting the information that passes the censorship?


What censorship?





Blue brother said:


> I’ll tell you why,











Blue brother said:


> it’s because all the information we receive does a job it pushes an agenda. Now if we were to receive all of the information, information that doesn’t push the same agenda. Then we could think for ourselves couldn’t we. And make a choice that doesn’t fit with the agenda. All censorship is to stop their being conflicting information that would cause us to have less faith in the agenda they’re trying to push.


I went back to look at what you are talking about here.



>


Please feel free to give me an example of censorship with the AP news that you are talking about.

I know what you are talking about exists (The Hill/The Nation/OANN/Breitbart/on and on with endless other examples) because that is the nature of the troll that has been conducted on our citizens. And it is bullshit and needs to stop.

But I disagree strongly that the con is being conducted by reputable sources outside of 1. them having people on record spreading their lies and 2. paid content trolls that are willing to use the credibility of the platform that they use to spread lies designed to fit a narrative.



Blue brother said:


> I think this is where me and you differ cc, just because I hate eating shit doesn’t mean I love drinking piss!
> 
> I think if you dig enough and look at the scandals in office in the last century you will see that cowardly and self centred acts like those committed by trump have been committed on the same scale by numerous presidents and high ranking officials for a loooong time. Like the guy I debated with earlier in this thread said trump is just today’s best example.


How many years during this time period have the Democrats had the power to actually do anythign about these very real problems at the federal level?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> I think this is where me and you differ cc, just because I hate eating shit doesn’t mean I love drinking piss!
> 
> I think if you dig enough and look at the scandals in office in the last century you will see that cowardly and self centred acts like those committed by trump have been committed on the same scale by numerous presidents and high ranking officials for a loooong time. Like the guy I debated with earlier in this thread said trump is just today’s best example.


In this are you saying that Biden is piss and Trump is shit?


Blue brother said:


> The thought that people can only have mental capacity to consider one liar over another is sickening. You hate trump so you must love Biden or you hate Biden so must love trump I could laugh all year at this logic. Wake the Fk up man. These are mind expanding substances grown here, partake. You might just be enlightened.


Comparing Biden to Trump is nonsensical unless you are talking about them both being old white guys. 

Biden had about 50 years of being under constant scrutiny and is scandal free (outside of the propaganda Trump and the Republicans hoped people would believe) which is not anything that Trump can try to say.

Understanding this reality is not about liking anyone.



Blue brother said:


> Can I just ask the definition of the word bot? I see it used so much in this thread? Obviously I know what a robot is and understand that software is often used to converse with someone giving pre written statements without ever thinking for itself. Are there accounts on here that are software controlled? Not real people?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-cyborgs-trolls-and-bots-a-guide-to-online-misinformation.1005699/post-16246547


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Stay away....I'm a FREE american...my freedom does not end because ppl like you live in fear...get a grip sweet pea


Your ignorance makes you a cog.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> And you see no problem with this???


What is wrong with avoiding plague carriers?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I agree with your point here, where then I will strongly disagree is that there is a category of lying that both the Democrats and the Republicans in DC belong to when it comes to it. Only one party has weaponized lying, and that is the Republicans since at least the repeal during the Reagan era that allowed hate radio and Fox News to launch their anti-Democrat platforms.


weaponised lying? Isn’t all lying if done to purposely deceive a person or persons weaponised? 
I refer to the evidence of Tony bobulinski, the whistleblower who leaked documents and audio files proving that Biden lied to America.



hanimmal said:


> How are Democrat's 'lying about your liberty'?
> 
> I call bullshit on them being able to tell us everything as some achievable outcome. I also call bullshit on that being a reason to compare the current Democratic party, which is the first I know of in human history to actually be governing for 100% of a nation's population, to the current Republican party.


I never said the democrats specifically. Although they do too along with all other parties tbh. It’s not about just cutting the head off the serpent. The whole system is fundamentally flawed and has demonstrated time after time their willingness to ignore the constitution and the rights of the American people. 

Maybe you are happy with this, I can understand that people are happy to accept what they believe to be the lesser evil (a nee president) knowing full well that there are some things within government that they don’t agree with but can’t do anything about. If this is you then fair enough. 
But there are still people who will never be happy because they know that no matter who they appoint as president, the crimes against the constitution will still continue in the name of national security.




hanimmal said:


> "Illegally spying on the public" is bullshit IMO. Our citizens should not expect our government to allow a foreign military to have more access to our citizens than we have to ourselves.
> 
> I am all for data rights, and think that every person should have full access to every scrap of their own data.


whether you call this bullshit or not doesn’t matter. The fact is that it Is very much illegal and unconstitutional. It was actually proven to be illegal by a u.s court




hanimmal said:


> What censorship?


Both the governments act of banning information for whatever reason and also corporate censorship which is a lot harder to tackle as people are usually threatened with the loss of their jobs if they do not censor the information they wish to disclose




hanimmal said:


> Please feel free to give me an example of censorship with the AP news that you are talking about.


I never actually referred to any specific news company and showing you a specific example of censorship within this company is impossible as I do not have any of their original reports to compare to the reports that are readily available.
However all media is subject to censorship within the United States so New York’s associated press has no immunity from censorship.

maybe I have misunderstood your question so if my answer doesn’t fit please elaborate and we can go over this again.




hanimmal said:


> How many years during this time period have the Democrats had the power to actually do anythign about these very real problems at the federal level?


is this a rhetorical question? Or do you want me to add up all the years that the democrats have been in power? I used the century just as some goalposts so Cc Wouldn’t be sat going through the wrongdoings of presidents as far back as Jefferson. The last century does suffice to prove my point in its original context but to answer your question maybe we should move a goal post all the way back to Jefferson? Or not hahaha.

To this date there have been 21 Democrat presidents and 19 republican presidents. I must admit I don’t know the length of time each party has spent in a position of federal influence. I have just googled this. I’m not going to lie and look like an idiot haha. Do you know?

I feel I must reiterate that I am neither left or right. I feel both sides bring good quality’s and bad quality’s. My problem is with wrongdoing by all parties and especially wrongdoings by people in government agencies, who will continue to do wrong whether it is a Democrat or republican in charge.

I hope my quotes have worked properly


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> In this are you saying that Biden is piss and Trump is shit?
> Comparing Biden to Trump is nonsensical unless you are talking about them both being old white guys.
> 
> Biden had about 50 years of being under constant scrutiny and is scandal free (outside of the propaganda Trump and the Republicans hoped people would believe) which is not anything that Trump can try to say.
> ...


I am not comparing the two, I am saying they’re both unpalatable for me.

I agree this is not about liking anyone, as I said I don’t like either.

this is the nature of government, they don’t work for us, they maintain us, they work for the money and power that got them in office


----------



## mooray (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> The whole system is fundamentally flawed...


Just wanted to comment on this part, because the founding fathers were clear that this experiment only works with decent people that want it to work. Our system is loaded with features, not so much flaws, per se. One could argue that the system is missing a maintenance program which helps reinforce its understanding upon the public, but it's a catch 22, because mandating such a thing partially nullifies the main feature(freedom). We were supposed to do it on our own and sheer selfishness en masse has taken over. 

It's probably too late for us at this point, because it's extremely unlikely that we'll be able to convince the majority to stop being so selfish and start being considerate of others when there's really no instant gratification in doing so, and instant gratification has permeated every aspect of our culture for decades. It's too embedded at this point. 

And what I mean by "consideration for others" is where, as much as I dislike your things, be it abortion or guns or trans-bathrooms or border control, I support your right to feel differently from me and concede some of my own wants so you can have yours, and you can concede some of your wants so I can have mine. Otherwise, you end up with the direction we're heading, which is, "my rights are the best and fuck you I'm going to actively work towards taking away yours", which only leads to conflict and weakness and outside predators exploiting our weakness(i.e. history repeating itself).


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2021)

Blue brother said:


> weaponised lying? Isn’t all lying if done to purposely deceive a person or persons weaponised?
> I refer to the evidence of Tony bobulinski, the whistleblower who leaked documents and audio files proving that Biden lied to America.


And that was debunked too.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hunter-gazi-giuliani-and-russian-propaganda-scam-to-help-trump-get-re-eelcted.1035197/

You just pushing more propaganda man. 

And no, by weaponized I mean creating an entire circle jerk of trolls (news-esque propaganda websites (even looking like local news) hate radio, Fox news 'entertainers, comment section trolls that know exactly who you are, on and on all the way back to Trump/Putin), for you to have something like the one you just posted that amplified and hardens people's memory to believe that it is true no matter what. 

Because it is being shown over and over again, across many different sources and then your 'friends' hear it and you guys talk about it, maybe someone gets into an argument because they are getting the weaponized disinformation from a 'left-troll' source like 'the Hill', which just again hardens you to the truth because you are so invested in the big lies.



Blue brother said:


> I never said the democrats specifically. Although they do too along with all other parties tbh. It’s not about just cutting the head off the serpent. The whole system is fundamentally flawed and has demonstrated time after time their willingness to ignore the constitution and the rights of the American people.
> 
> Maybe you are happy with this, I can understand that people are happy to accept what they believe to be the lesser evil (a nee president) knowing full well that there are some things within government that they don’t agree with but can’t do anything about. If this is you then fair enough.
> But there are still people who will never be happy because they know that no matter who they appoint as president, the crimes against the constitution will still continue in the name of national security.


So after hundreds of years we finally get to the point that one entire political party is comprised of well qualified people representing 100% of our nation, and you think we should just tear everything up and hope for something better?

Nah. I will pass.

Instead I think we should continue to improve and finally get the Republicans to let serious people who are willing to legislate for the benefit of everyone take over. For too long the best way for the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda to keep control over everything is to drag their heels on anything being done. 

Vote in better people is the best way to fix this. And not buying into the narratives that the militarized trolls (foreign and domestic) are propping up in the Republican party are feeding us.



Blue brother said:


> whether you call this bullshit or not doesn’t matter. The fact is that it Is very much illegal and unconstitutional. It was actually proven to be illegal by a u.s court


Based on limits set by Congress. Which is called accountability. 

What Snowden smuggled to the Russians is being weaponized against our citizens. That is the problem now. 



Blue brother said:


> Both the governments act of banning information for whatever reason and also corporate censorship which is a lot harder to tackle as people are usually threatened with the loss of their jobs if they do not censor the information they wish to disclose


Both governments? I am losing you now. At the end of the day shit needs to be censored from time to time. Exploiting children for example is something that our government should not ever allow.

But people losing their jobs for saying stupid shit is nothing new. People pretending like they should be able to do that online and not get called out for their hateful shit when they get caught, is not realistic. 



Blue brother said:


> I never actually referred to any specific news company and showing you a specific example of censorship within this company is impossible as I do not have any of their original reports to compare to the reports that are readily available.
> However all media is subject to censorship within the United States so New York’s associated press has no immunity from censorship.
> 
> maybe I have misunderstood your question so if my answer doesn’t fit please elaborate and we can go over this again.


I think you need to define what you mean by censorship. I think you are kind of using it like anything, but that is just a hop-skip from being a 'cancel culture' troll that is very popular right now since the Republican's don't have any actual platform other than trolling the Democrats.



Blue brother said:


> is this a rhetorical question? Or do you want me to add up all the years that the democrats have been in power? I used the century just as some goalposts so Cc Wouldn’t be sat going through the wrongdoings of presidents as far back as Jefferson. The last century does suffice to prove my point in its original context but to answer your question maybe we should move a goal post all the way back to Jefferson? Or not hahaha.
> 
> To this date there have been 21 Democrat presidents and 19 republican presidents. I must admit I don’t know the length of time each party has spent in a position of federal influence. I have just googled this. I’m not going to lie and look like an idiot haha. Do you know?
> 
> ...


6 years, this year will be the 7th. That is all the time that the Democrats have held POTUS, the Senate and congress since Carter. I use him as the first post civil rights era Democratic POTUS. 

Republicans need to get over trying to stop anything not directly benefitting the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda, and start legislating for everyone. Once we can have our entire government working for everyone, we will be far stronger and more prosperous as a society.



Blue brother said:


> I am not comparing the two, I am saying they’re both unpalatable for me.
> 
> I agree this is not about liking anyone, as I said I don’t like either.
> 
> this is the nature of government, they don’t work for us, they maintain us, they work for the money and power that got them in office


A lot of time and money have gone into getting people to feel this exact way that you are describing.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just wanted to comment on this part, because the founding fathers were clear that this experiment only works with decent people that want it to work. Our system is loaded with features, not so much flaws, per se. One could argue that the system is missing a maintenance program which helps reinforce its understanding upon the public, but it's a catch 22, because mandating such a thing partially nullifies the main feature(freedom). We were supposed to do it on our own and sheer selfishness en masse has taken over.
> 
> It's probably too late for us at this point, because it's extremely unlikely that we'll be able to convince the majority to stop being so selfish and start being considerate of others when there's really no instant gratification in doing so, and instant gratification has permeated every aspect of our culture for decades. It's too embedded at this point.
> 
> And what I mean by "consideration for others" is where, as much as I dislike your things, be it abortion or guns or trans-bathrooms or border control, I support your right to feel differently from me and concede some of my own wants so you can have yours, and you can concede some of your wants so I can have mine. Otherwise, you end up with the direction we're heading, which is, "my rights are the best and fuck you I'm going to actively work towards taking away yours", which only leads to conflict and weakness and outside predators exploiting our weakness(i.e. history repeating itself).


Very well said mate I have taken a lot of points on board


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What is wrong with avoiding plague carriers?


Debating with this guy is reminiscent of a circle jerk debate with Rob. A shit load of complaining but not one reasonable solution to the real or perceived issues. And people like him/her should be held down and the vaccine administered forcefully and painfully or locked away.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 3, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Debating with this guy is reminiscent of a circle jerk debate with Rob. A shit load of complaining but not one reasonable solution to the real or perceived issues. And people like him/her should be held down and the vaccine administered forcefully and painfully or locked away.


Really and generalizing Biden and Trump as they both suck, I mean Speechless. Look I am not so naive to perceive any Pres as the shining white knight. To make it to top levels of politics will inevitably tarnish all of them, compromises are inevitable to garner support. But there still are degrees to these matters.Biden has been in politics so long it's impossible for him to be squeeky clean, but he is a decent caring man of much experience who is genuinely likeable and gives off a vibe of authenticity and to put this man in the same basket as Trump is preposterous.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Apr 3, 2021)

People aren't binary and there are aspects beyond good and bad. Scott Peterson and Ted Bundy are both murderers and are not good people, so they are the "same" in that respect. However, one of them has done significantly more damage than the other and is *also* far worse. Not either or, but in addition to.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> People aren't binary and there are aspects beyond good and bad. Scott Peterson and Ted Bundy are both murderers and are not good people, so they are the "same" in that respect. However, one of them has done significantly more damage than the other and is *also* far worse. Not either or, but in addition to.


lulz

You give them all the benefit of the doubt after they rape murder and kill. What a sap. 

No, man, they aren't like us. Maybe you, but not me. The only way to deal with a fascist is to oppose them.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

*Republicans And White Evangelicals Most Likely to Say No to Vaccine: Survey*








Republicans And White Evangelicals Most Likely to Say No to Vaccine: Survey


More vaccine doses are arriving in Florida, as all residents ages 16 and up will be able to get a shot beginning Monday. Now, the challenge is persuading those who don’t want it — or think they don’t need it — to get the shot. Republicans from the local, state and national level appeared at a...




www.nbcmiami.com


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

I wonder if the virus might cause auto-immune disorders. I wonder too, if the vaccine will. Time will tell I guess, although with no liability, there is no real incentive to investigate the "correlations" of vaccine deaths within 24 hours (mostly elderly but not all), or anything else for that matter related to vaccine harm incidences. I would feel better about the vaccine safety if manufacturers were liable for serious injury.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> I wonder if the virus might cause auto-immune disorders. I wonder too, if the vaccine will. Time will tell I guess, although with no liability, there is no real incentive to investigate the "correlations" of vaccine deaths within 24 hours (mostly elderly but not all), or anything else for that matter related to vaccine harm incidences. I would feel better about the vaccine safety if manufacturers were liable for serious injury.


Hey, weren't you 'conservatives' saying all those people that died from covid were old and dying anyway?

But now it's the vaccine that's killing them, right?

I'm just trying to keep all this convoluted logic together. Thanks and have a wonderful evening.


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey, weren't you 'conservatives' saying all those people that died from covid were old and dying anyway?
> 
> But now it's the vaccine that's killing them, right?
> 
> I'm just trying to keep all this convoluted logic together. Thanks and have a wonderful evening.


You're equating something I didn't say with my username lol. All I said was I would feel better if vaccine manufacturers were liable for their end product when it causes extreme harm. They are not. This is not an incentive to take the vaccine, lol. But have fun casting aspersions.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> I wonder if the virus might cause auto-immune disorders. I wonder too, if the vaccine will. Time will tell I guess, although with no liability, there is no real incentive to investigate the "correlations" of vaccine deaths within 24 hours (mostly elderly but not all), or anything else for that matter related to vaccine harm incidences. I would feel better about the vaccine safety if manufacturers were liable for serious injury.


yeah me too but desperate situations require immediate actions.....best of luck to all


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> You're equating something I didn't say with my username lol. All I said was I would feel better if vaccine manufacturers were liable for their end product when it causes extreme harm. They are not. This is not an incentive to take the vaccine, lol. But have fun casting aspersions.


Totally hear you. Really, I do.
Aspersions go both ways.
This shit is real. Science over politics.
There’s no warranty on a vaccine in any country, but there’s also minimal risk.
You have the luxury of choosing herd immunity or participating with those who gave you the luxury to gain it.
Entirely your choice.


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Totally hear you. Really, I do.
> Aspersions go both ways.
> This shit is real. Science over politics.
> There’s no warranty on a vaccine in any country, but there’s also minimal risk.
> ...


Your choice to believe what you want. Minimal risk included.


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> Your choice to believe what you want. Minimal risk included.


Good luck!


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Totally hear you. Really, I do.
> Aspersions go both ways.
> This shit is real. Science over politics.
> There’s no warranty on a vaccine in any country, but there’s also minimal risk.
> ...


 By the way, I didn't cast any aspersions (for example like equating some random political positions to my username)...so it does not go both ways. FACT is gene therapy or vaccine manufacturers are not liable for any serious injury in almost any country. They lobbied for this. Maybe the elixer works, maybe it doesn't, we won't know for 10 years or more what happens! I would LOL but it isn't funny.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> By the way, I didn't cast any aspersions (for example like equating some random political positions to my username)...so it does not go both ways. FACT is gene therapy or vaccine manufacturers are not liable for any serious injury in almost any country. They lobbied for this. Maybe the elixer works, maybe it doesn't, we won't know for 10 years or more what happens! I would LOL but it isn't funny.


if you'er not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> if you'er not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....


Totally inadequate comparison, since all specialists agree the vaccine does not totally prevent transmission or infection, it just lessens the potential outcome for some or even most (this part is disputed) people.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> Totally inadequate comparison, since all specialists agree the vaccine does not totally prevent transmission or infection, it just lessens the potential outcome for some or even most (this part is disputed) people.


do you wear a mask?....


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

Of course. Duh. do you smoke vaccines?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

don't worry there will be enough of us willing to bravely take the risk to carry the load for the weak hearted...your welcome


----------



## conservative (Apr 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> don't worry there will be enough of us willing to bravely take the risk to carry the load for the weak hearted...your welcome


I hope it all works out.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 3, 2021)

soon you won't be able to enter a public entertainment venue or airplane without the vaccine....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 3, 2021)

conservative said:


> I hope it all works out.


I do more than hope.

But I grew up in a medical family. And I still remember kids in my youth a few years older than I in wheel chairs and leg braces from the polio virus.

And whole classes in school out for measils, chicken pox and mumps. I wish they had vaccines back in the 1960s for what they have today. Nobody should have to be ill if it can be prevented.

Jim Morrison was right. People are strange.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> if you'er not part of the solution, you are part of the problem....


done and done, first jab had and waiting for the second. as doublejj says, if your not part of the solution '''


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 4, 2021)

Anybody against producing vaccines in Canada from here on out won't have my vote. This is the last time we depend on other countries for these kind of things, fuck free trade, if it's an impediment, so much for free trade. No more weasel words about international cooperation and partners when it comes to vaccines and PPE, as far as I'm concerned it's a national defense priority. When the pandemic strikes it's every country for themselves and they will vaccinate their own before foreigners, so will we. We can do international research and other things, but when it comes to vaccine production and supply of PPE, we need our own facilities and production supply chains.

Pandemics are a bigger threat today than traditional military threats, an interconnected world economy makes major wars difficult. In America this pandemic might kill more than 600,000 citizens, more than most major wars and disrupted the economy severely, this is worth a military level of spending and importance. America doesn't get it's weapons manufactured in China, why should it have it's PPE and pharmaceuticals made there too?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*3 months in, Canada’s vaccine rollout is a mixed bag*





More than 3 months after Canada's vaccine rollout began it's still very much a mixed bag. Vaccination rates are picking up, but not nearly as fast as Canadians would like. Some regions are doing better than others, while conflicting news about the AstraZeneca vaccine continues to confuse citizens and health officials alike.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 4, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> NEWSFLASH...Many many of my family members have all had covid.. Including myself... TWICE...All alive and well..Not sure why not wanting a fucking needle being shoved into my arm with God knows what has anything to do with Donald damn Trump???You Libtards are definitely more shot out than the Pshyco conservative group


I rest my case.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 4, 2021)

conservative said:


> By the way, I didn't cast any aspersions (for example like equating some random political positions to my username)...so it does not go both ways. FACT is gene therapy or vaccine manufacturers are not liable for any serious injury in almost any country. They lobbied for this. Maybe the elixer works, maybe it doesn't, we won't know for 10 years or more what happens! I would LOL but it isn't funny.


So do you have a medical degree and are not just someone jumping on here with a sock puppet to talk shit without providing where you are finding this information?

And no, you are wrong this is not an 'elixir', it is not Hydroxichloro-whatever that Trump was selling his cult, it is a vaccine.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes there is a concern about the vaccines and I get that. Not in any time in history has this been done as quickly. Given the implications of this (and the variants) virus, it must be treated as a battle and not ignored as some would like. Yes there seems a very small risk, not taking the vaccine will be the same results as what the “no lockdown” group had proposed, the death of many. Do your part, respect the well being of others, take the vaccine :O!


----------



## topcat (Apr 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> ouch! lol.


Yeah, that's got to leave a mark.


tangerinegreen555 said:


> Just give me a number 2 value meal with a coke and shut up.


Stop, stop, yer' killin' me!


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 4, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I do more than hope.
> 
> But I grew up in a medical family. And I still remember kids in my youth a few years older than I in wheel chairs and leg braces from the polio virus.
> 
> ...


STRANGE ANNND GULLIBLEccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 5, 2021)

My friend has gotten worse and went back to the hospital this morning. She has the covid cough but has very bad digestive problems going on that sent her back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 5, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> STRANGE ANNND GULLIBLEccguns


Maybe throw in some exclamation marks?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 5, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> MY....you said MY lieing ass heroes??? Boy are you confused


correction

He called you a lying ass. 

You may thank me now.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 5, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Sadly..... being american I have a idea of what free means....However....Freedom is a myth and does not exist in this country. But it will get worse


You and Rob Roy should should start with exchanging recipes. The love will blossom.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> correction
> 
> He called you a lying ass.
> 
> You may thank me now.


Thanks for setting that RETARD straight.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 6, 2021)

My covid sick friend asked me to stop at her bank and make a credit card payment for her, the bank would not accept cash if you can believe it. I had to use my debit card from another bank to transfer the funds to her bank. A bank would not accept cash, who would have thought?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> My covid sick friend asked me to stop at her bank and make a credit card payment for her, the bank would not accept cash if you can believe it. I had to use my debit card from another bank to transfer the funds to her bank. A bank would not accept cash, who would have thought?


Do they not have to by law?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 6, 2021)

Not a little local bank either, the largest bank in the country, Chase Bank.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Not a little local bank either, the largest bank in the country, Chase Bank.


In Canada it says "This note is legal tender for all debts, private and public" right on the bill, also called a bank note I believe, since banks used to issue currency long ago. I believe the bank broke the law or the law needs to be changed, the US went off the gold standard in the 70s and the dollar became the standard of value. They are in effect saying Uncle Sam's money is no good, I can't see how that can be legal, but perhaps they are above the law, some appear to be.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 6, 2021)

They are afraid the money has covid on it, I asked.


----------



## Luvtheflower (Apr 6, 2021)

Already did!


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They are afraid the money has covid on it, I asked.


I guess, you would think a bank would be able to fix that concern..... oh wait did someone say UVC LOL.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So do you have a medical degree and are not just someone jumping on here with a sock puppet to talk shit without providing where you are finding this information?
> 
> And no, you are wrong this is not an 'elixir', it is not Hydroxichloro-whatever that Trump was selling his cult, it is a vaccine.


They don't have FDA approval for any of the 3. They have Emergency Use Authorization. Sounds like a bit of an elixer to me.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

What would be funny is for people to use that angle to reject the vaccines while simultaneously pounding just about any energy drink on their way to grab some Weight Gain 4000 at GNC before they hit the gym.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> They don't have FDA approval for any of the 3. They have Emergency Use Authorization. Sounds like a bit of an elixer to me.


It also doesn't have a Strawberry Shortcake princess sticker on every vial, that doesn't make it not a vaccine. 



>


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I guess, you would think a bank would be able to fix that concern..... oh wait did someone say UVC LOL.


There has been new CDC guidance on covid infection from surfaces, apparently it's not as major a concern as was once thought, though wash yer hands! Flu virus does infect a lot through surface contact, but covid seems to prefer airborne transmission, especially enclosed spaces and especially with those stupid enough not to wear a mask or believe covid is serious etc.

Slacking attitudes and variants along with a slow vaccine roll out is a bitch.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> They don't have FDA approval for any of the 3. They have Emergency Use Authorization. Sounds like a bit of an elixer to me.


That's because you are ignorant and don't know anything about the science, people like you should listen to the experts and not some asshole on rightwing media who is click baiting you for cash.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because you are ignorant and don't know anything about the science, people like you should listen to the experts and not some asshole on rightwing media who is click baiting you for cash.


When it is approved and we can sue the manufacturers for extreme harm if need be, I will decide to take it. Otherwise my risk profile for the virus is low, and the gene therapy vaccines don't prevent one from catching or passing on the virus, so I won't be baited into feeling like it is a "duty" to get. To each their own.. we can disagree without being nasty and politcal about our health...at least most adults can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> When it is approved and we can sue the manufacturers for extreme harm if need be, I will decide to take it. Otherwise my risk profile for the virus is low, and the gene therapy vaccines don't prevent one from catching or passing on the virus, so I won't be baited into feeling like it is a "duty" to get. To each their own.. we can disagree without being nasty and politcal about our health...at least most adults can.


It's not just about you, it's about other people too and being vaccinated protects them too, not being vaccinated because you are afraid based on bullshit is more than nasty, it's deadly to those you might contact. Telling you you were ignorant of science is not an insult, it is a fact, I'm doing you a favor by telling you to take the advice of doctors and experts, since you have no expertise or knowledge. You are merely rationalizing your fear and exposing your ignorance of the facts and even the ability to think clearly and rationally in order to assess the risks. Death from covid is much more common than death from vaccine, especially the mRNA vaccines, as there have been none with tens of millions of doses administered.

Here is a short video to help you understand how the mRNA vaccines work, they only do one thing, cause your body to produce antibodies. In the future these vaccines will produce anti cancer antibodies too and might be a cure, as well as a treatment. If you had terminal cancer would you refuse an mRNA vaccine to treat it?
*mRNA Vaccines - Layman’s version (Pfizer/Moderna COVID-19 vaccines), plus some FAQs, Animation.*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> They don't have FDA approval for any of the 3. They have Emergency Use Authorization. Sounds like a bit of an elixer to me.


Sounds as if nothing will convince you.

So, do you just assume that the CDC is lying when they report that 167 million people have been vaccinated and there were no problems found due to the vaccine? I mean people ARE dying due to covid but none due to the vaccine. Between March 1 2021 to today (April 6), 40,000 people have died due to covid out of 1.5 million people who came down with it.

I realize that this might be hard for you to understand but

0/167,000,000 is much less than 40,000/1,500,000

Do I have to do long division for you? OK

0% <<< 2.7%

But, my bet is you aren't making decisions based upon facts.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not just about you, it's about other people too and being vaccinated protects them too, not being vaccinated because you are afraid based on bullshit is more than nasty, it's deadly to those you might contact. Telling you you were ignorant of science is not an insult, it is a fact, I'm doing you a favor by telling you to take the advice of doctors and experts, since you have no expertise or knowledge. You are merely rationalizing your fear and exposing your ignorance of the facts and even the ability to think clearly and rationally in order to assess the risks. Death from covid is much more common than death from vaccine, especially the mRNA vaccines, as there have been none with tens of millions of doses administered.
> 
> Here is a short video to help you understand how the mRNA vaccines work, they only do one thing, cause your body to produce antibodies. In the future these vaccines will produce anti cancer antibodies too and might be a cure, as well as a treatment. If you had terminal cancer would you refuse an mRNA vaccine to treat it?
> *mRNA Vaccines - Layman’s version (Pfizer/Moderna COVID-19 vaccines), plus some FAQs, Animation.*


You just lost all credibility saying there have been no deaths *associated *with mRNA vaccines. 
People have died, even very young healthy people within one day of receiving these gene therapy vaccines. 

(
*At least 271 deaths, 9,845 adverse events after COVID vaccination so far: CDC data*
)








At least 271 deaths, 9,845 adverse events after COVID vaccination so far: CDC data - ElReporterosf.com


por Raymond Wolfe The data indicates that the deaths, reported by the vaccine injury tracking system for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control, mostly occurred within 48 hours of the vaccine being administered At least 271 people have died after being vaccinated for COVID-19 as of January 22...




elreporterosf.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> You just lost all credibility saying there have been no deaths *associated *with mRNA vaccines.
> People have died, even very young healthy people within one day of receiving these gene therapy vaccines.
> 
> (
> ...


lulz Raymond Wolf is an osteopath, I didn't open your trash file. Your kind always do this. A mountain of evidence is refuted by one statement by one person who isn't even an expert in the field. It doesn't work any more.

Here is the CDC statement:









COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov






*Reports of death after COVID-19 vaccination*

FDA requires vaccination providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS.
Reports of death to VAERS following vaccination do not necessarily mean the vaccine caused the death.
CDC follows up on any report of death to request additional information and learn more about what occurred and to determine whether the death was a result of the vaccine or unrelated.
*To date, VAERS has not detected patterns in cause of death that would indicate a safety problem with COVID-19 vaccines.*
CDC, FDA, and other federal partners will continue to monitor the safety of COVID-19 vaccines.
Over 167 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines were administered in the United States from December 14, 2020, through April 5, 2021. During this time, VAERS received 2,794 reports of death (0.00167%) among people who received a COVID-19 vaccine. CDC and FDA physicians review each case report of death as soon as notified and CDC requests medical records to further assess reports. *A review of available clinical information including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records revealed no evidence that vaccination contributed to patient deaths. *CDC and FDA will continue to investigate reports of adverse events, including deaths, reported to VAERS.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There has been new CDC guidance on covid infection from surfaces, apparently it's not as major a concern as was once thought, though wash yer hands! Flu virus does infect a lot through surface contact, but covid seems to prefer airborne transmission, especially enclosed spaces and especially with those stupid enough not to wear a mask or believe covid is serious etc.
> 
> Slacking attitudes and variants along with a slow vaccine roll out is a bitch.


Well I guess the bank didn’t get the memo lol.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz Raymond Wolf is an osteopath, I didn't open your trash file. Your kind always do this. A mountain of evidence is refuted by one statement by one person who isn't even an expert in the field. It doesn't work any more.
> 
> Here is the CDC statement:
> 
> ...


Hey man, have at 'er. Fuck, take three doses, lol.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

One question might be: Is there a higher percentage of death relative to any vaccines you've taken, or have chosen for your children?

Basically, are you being consistent?


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> One question might be: Is there a higher percentage of death relative to any vaccines you've taken, or have chosen for your children?
> 
> Basically, are you being consistent?


Those vaccines BTW were adenovirus vaccines and these are gene therapy mRNA or DNA vaccines lolz so no comparison. These new vaccines are basically mass testing and you are the subject.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Hey man, have at 'er. Fuck, take three doses, lol.


Two is plenty. That's what CDC recommends. You are always wrong. Everything you say is impacted by a hard turd of "alternative facts". 

Is your problem the inability to read or poor comprehension. Why do you guys even dredge up fake "experts" anyway? You obviously don't use facts to make decisions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> You just lost all credibility saying there have been no deaths *associated *with mRNA vaccines.
> People have died, even very young healthy people within one day of receiving these gene therapy vaccines.
> 
> (
> ...


I said the mRNA vaccines have caused no deaths, when you give 167 million doses, guess what, people are gonna die anyway and it is likely not the vaccine. All the issues of concern are with the Astra Zeneca vaccine and they are not sure if the vaccine is the cause of the clotting incidents, again tens of millions of doses have been administered and 90% of those clotting deaths were among women and the rate appears to be inline with the normal number of people who have this rare and poorly understood and even recognized condition with out a vaccine.

If it's good enough for Fauci, it's good enough for me, I see doctors are the first inline to take it, emergency authorization is normal in such circumstances, it applies to drugs and treatments too, not just vaccines. It's a practical expediency, not a conspiracy, if you are worried about your estate suing someone, guess what, you'll be dead.

Jesus ya had to scour the internet for that link, from Mexico


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Those vaccines BTW were adenovirus vaccines and these are gene therapy mRNA or DNA vaccines lolz so no comparison. These new vaccines are basically mass testing and you are the subject.


So what is your ruleset then? You're willing to put more dangerous things in you if....if what? More dangerous things are okay as long as the method of killing you isn't gene related, because you have a disproportionate concern about gene related death?

The CDC says the Covid vaccine doesn't affect or interact with your DNA in any way, but you know of something else?


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Two is plenty. That's what CDC recommends. You are always wrong. Everything you say is impacted by a hard turd of "alternative facts".


you dont get jokes, we understand you are crusty.


Fogdog said:


> Is your problem the inability to read or poor comprehension. Why do you guys even dredge up fake "experts" anyway? You obviously don't use facts to make decisions.



At least 271 people have died after being vaccinated for COVID-19 as of January 22, according to U.S. government data released on Friday. The deaths were reported to VAERS, the vaccine injury tracking system for the U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC).


Anyways, take your doses, love it and don't force other people maaaannnn...what's your damage anyways? People gonna live how they be and you and your lack of understanding of other people's choice will change nothing. Our bodies our choice ...bunch of fake liberals around here?


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> So what is your ruleset then? You're willing to put more dangerous things in you if....if what? More dangerous things are okay as long as the method of killing you isn't gene related, because you have a disproportionate concern about gene related death?
> 
> The CDC says the Covid vaccine doesn't affect or interact with your DNA in any way, but you know of something else?


As long as they get me high, they are worth what I paid. If they protect me from illness they better have some solid claims and science. Which none of these vaccines do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Those vaccines BTW were adenovirus vaccines and these are gene therapy mRNA or DNA vaccines lolz so no comparison. These new vaccines are basically mass testing and you are the subject.


No they are not gene therapy, they are mRNA vaccines and cannot alter DNA, they only use the shit in the cytoplasm to do their thing, produce spike proteins to train the immune response. Look at the video I posted to get informed and start listening to actual experts. Conspiracies are for losers.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> you dont get jokes, we understand you are crusty.
> 
> A total of 9,845 adverse events possibly linked to the COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna have been recorded by VAERS so far.
> 
> Anyways, take your doses, love it and don't force other people maaaannnn...what's your damage anyways? People gonna live how they be and you and your lack of understanding of other people's choice will change nothing. Our bodies our choice ...bunch of fake liberals around here?


Yeahhh please don't confuse him with everyone. Everything is binary to that guy. Nuance isn't comprehendable.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Those vaccines BTW were adenovirus vaccines and these are gene therapy mRNA or DNA vaccines lolz so no comparison. These new vaccines are basically mass testing and you are the subject.


I'll try it again. The facts. And I won't use numbers, clearly you can't understand them.

Nobody has died due to the vaccine while enough have died since Jan 1 to completely depopulate a city. 

Perhaps you are a visual learner?

This is what a city sidewalk looks like when people live there:




This is what a sidewalk looks like when everybody is dead or gone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I guess the bank didn’t get the memo lol.


Contact transmission mitigation (hand washing), masks and higher flu vaccine uptake are probably the reason there was no flu season this year.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> As long as they get me high, they are worth what I paid. If they protect me from illness they better have some solid claims and science. Which none of these vaccines do.


You don't want to take it, that's your right. All I want to do is see if you're consistent and if you're not, it's not like I'm gonna give the "LOL UR A POS" response. I find myself being inconsistent sometimes and that's the trigger to reevaluate my thoughts, so I actually kind like it when I'm caught in conflict. Self-improvement and all that.

What I'd like to know is...

1. Do you consume any other products that are not FDA regulated and, if so, what research did you do to satisfy your concerns?

2. Do you disagree with the CDC about the gene affectivity and, if so, what is your support for that?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> you dont get jokes, we understand you are crusty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that numbers are hard for you to grasp. 

9,845 adverse effects and no deaths compared to millions infected and 200,000 deaths due to Covid during the same time frame indicates that a person is much, much safer when they are vaccinated. But I get it, nothing I say, no matter the source, will convince a person like you.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> You don't want to take it, that's your right. All I want to do is see if you're consistent and if you're not, it's not like I'm gonna give the "LOL UR A POS" response. I find myself being inconsistent sometimes and that's the trigger to reevaluate my thoughts, so I actually kind like it when I'm caught in conflict. Self-improvement and all that.
> 
> So, what I'd like to know is two things, please.
> 
> ...


1. Wow this is cool, a thinker. I like you already. So let me try and answer your question. 

a) yes many the list is endless but I do my research beforehand and this is impossible with gene therapy BTW
b) the necessary research in a timely fashion to satisfy my standard of research, including imbibing

2. Yes. The fact is the research is limited due to the ceiling on any liability.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> You just lost all credibility saying there have been no deaths *associated *with mRNA vaccines.
> People have died, even very young healthy people within one day of receiving these gene therapy vaccines.
> 
> (
> ...


Too funny this.

I checked your source. Didn't read it, I just went to the "about us" section. 

_The paper, which is primarily managed and edited by Marvin, was published out his home, until Pacific News Service, now New America Media, offered him an office for a short period of time, until he was able to rent a small cubicle in 1993, finally getting a permanent home at the then Bay View bank Building on Mission and 22nd, as a tenant of MEDA (Mission Economic Development Agency) where the paper is currently housed._

Yeah, that about says enough. You dredged up ONE very weak source to prop your argument up as if it was worth the time. Even more hilarious, it's published twice a month. It's just a newsletter. Funded on a shoestring. You cite them over the CDC. 

pro tip: Associated Press is free, has high ratings for accurate and unbiased reporting and won't make you look a fool if you cite them. Also, the CDC is the one to rely on when it comes to reporting safety on vaccines. 

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I know that numbers are hard for you to grasp.
> 
> 9,845 adverse effects and no deaths compared to millions infected and 200,000 deaths due to Covid during the same time frame indicates that a person is much, much safer when they are vaccinated. But I get it, nothing I say, no matter the source, will convince a person like you.


All I questioned was "0" deaths from mRNA vaccines. With no liability I guess there will always be 0 deaths. Keep crusty though?


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> 1. Wow this is cool, a thinker. I like you already. So let me try and answer your question.
> 
> a) yes many the list is endless but I do my research beforehand and this is impossible with gene therapy BTW
> b) the necessary research in a timely fashion to satisfy my standard of research, including imbibing
> ...


My limited experience researching some of the products found in energy drinks in particular is that there isn't much known about them in the long run, nor the effects of combining them, nor the effects of combining them with the many variations of sweeteners, though those sweeteners often have some research linking to diabetes, or even cancer. My *guess* is that it's also not possible to do much research into the items you say you've researched and the amount of research may even be on par with these vaccines, which I say "guess" just because we haven't discussed specifics. Feel free to correct me here.

In regard to #2, agree there is limited research, but it would appear that the initial research looks good and while I realize that's not enough to solidify the "yes this stuff is perfect" position, it should at least have you leaning toward a personal approval, imo. But, you've said you disagree, so you're leaning the other way for some reason. What is that reason?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I said the mRNA vaccines have caused no deaths, when you give 167 million doses, guess what, people are gonna die anyway and it is likely not the vaccine. All the issues of concern are with the Astra Zeneca vaccine and they are not sure if the vaccine is the cause of the clotting incidents, again tens of millions of doses have been administered and 90% of those clotting deaths were among women and the rate appears to be inline with the normal number of people who have this rare and poorly understood and even recognized condition with out a vaccine.
> 
> If it's good enough for Fauci, it's good enough for me, I see doctors are the first inline to take it, emergency authorization is normal in such circumstances, it applies to drugs and treatments too, not just vaccines. It's a practical expediency, not a conspiracy, if you are worried about your estate suing someone, guess what, you'll be dead.
> 
> Jesus ya had to scour the internet for that link, from Mexico


His newsletter is a shoestring operation that is run out of a cubicle in the Mission Economic Development Agency building in San Francisco and its "staff" are mostly students. 

A few of these rags have been reporting false information on Coronavirus to the Latino community. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/latino-vaccine-misinformation-coronavirus/2021/02/11/40731dc6-64a3-11eb-8468-21bc48f07fe5_story.html



I read that article a couple of months ago and here one pops up written by an antivax Q type troll.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> My limited experience researching some of the products found in energy drinks in particular is that there isn't much known about them in the long run, nor the effects of combining them, nor the effects of combing them with the many variations of sweeteners, though those sweeteners often have some research linking to diabetes, or even cancer. My *guess* is that it's also not possible to do much research into the items you say you've researched and the amount of research may even be on par with these vaccines, which I say "guess" just because we haven't discussed specifics. Feel free to correct me here.
> 
> In regard to #2, agree there is limited research, but it would appear that the initial research looks good and while I realize that's not enough to solidify the "yes this stuff is perfect" position, it should at least have you leaning toward a personal approval, imo. But, you've said you disagree, so you're leaning the other way for some reason. What is that reason?


I don't drink energy drinks so not sure what you are on about. 

The reason is the fact there is not enough research for the mRNA on the general public. The issue is they are being sold as vaccines when they are gene therapy and no one is being informed. The secondary reason is the genome was given to the executives of the mRNA companies by the communist Chinese party and by their own admission they then used it to create the mRNA vaccine within two days of receiving the genome. Surely this was enough time for them to verify the virus genome etc?...because we here in the west always trust communist regimes. Or at least we didn't until now.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> All I questioned was "0" deaths from mRNA vaccines. With no liability I guess there will always be 0 deaths. Keep crusty though?


More than 200,000 people have died due to covid and none -- ZERO -- were found to have died to adverse effects from the vaccine. This isn't a matter of splitting hairs. 

Do you think the CDC is covering up hundreds of thousands of deaths due to the vaccine?


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> More than 200,000 people have died due to covid and none -- ZERO -- were found to have died to adverse effects from the vaccine. This isn't a matter of splitting hairs.
> 
> Do you think the CDC is covering up hundreds of thousands of deaths due to the vaccine?


ZERO..as I said no one is interested in looking as there is zero liability....LETS FIX THAT









Virginia woman dies shortly after Covid vaccination, though no link has been found


No cause of death was determined, and it was not known if any underlying conditions might have contributed.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> I don't drink energy drinks so not sure what you are on about.
> 
> The reason is the fact there is not enough research for the mRNA on the general public. The issue is they are being sold as vaccines when they are gene therapy and no one is being informed. The secondary reason is the genome was given to the executives of the mRNA companies by the communist Chinese party and by their own admission they then used it to create the mRNA vaccine within two days of receiving the genome. Surely this was enough time for them to verify the virus genome etc?...because we here in the west always trust communist regimes. Or at least we didn't until now.


Yer just digging a deeper hole to bury yourself in, Jesus Christ these people are bullshitting you and causing you to make a fucking fool of yourself among adults with brains. Try reading some responsible and professional journalism for a change and not to swim in the fake news sea to your turd of choice. These people are using your fear and bigotry to turn you into a sucker.

I see the brown folks are getting vaccinated now, only republican males and evangelicals are reluctant because they have bullshit artists for information sources. Remember if you white folks don't get vaccinated the brown folks will take over even quicker! You are at war with the with the libertards, so sacrifices have to be made, roll up your sleeve, dry your tears and take the lollipop


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> I don't drink energy drinks so not sure what you are on about.
> 
> The reason is the fact there is not enough research for the mRNA on the general public. The issue is they are being sold as vaccines when they are gene therapy and no one is being informed. The secondary reason is the genome was given to the executives of the mRNA companies by the communist Chinese party and by their own admission they then used it to create the mRNA vaccine within two days of receiving the genome. Surely this was enough time for them to verify the virus genome etc?...because we here in the west always trust communist regimes. Or at least we didn't until now.


Like I said, we weren't discussing specifics, so I just used a common example. If you want to get specific, feel free to post thing things you've taken which you've done your research on.

Can you post something that supports your claim that an mRNA vaccine is gene therapy? I think you might be mistaken here. I think gene therapy is a method of replacing a shitty gene, which isn't at all what these vaccines are doing.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> ZERO..as I said no one is interested in looking as there is zero liability....LETS FIX THAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are saying the CDC is lying. 

Did you believe Trump when he lied 35,000 times?


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Like I said, we weren't discussing specifics, so I just used a common example. If you want to get specific, feel free to post thing things you've taken which you've done your research on.
> 
> Can you post something that supports your claim that an mRNA vaccine is gene therapy? I think you might be mistaken here. I think gene therapy is a method of replacing a shitty gene, which isn't at all what these vaccines are doing.


He says asking for specifics after denying discussing specifics? Get real dude.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 6, 2021)

I've had some side-effects including general malaise and itchiness

I'm using whiskey to stave off the ague


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've had some side-effects including general malaise and itchiness
> 
> I'm using whiskey to stave off the ague


You have the exact toe jam quality necessary to be non normative.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> He says asking for specifics after denying discussing specifics? Get real dude.


Are you sure you're not letting the irritation of your convo with that other guy overflow onto ours? I thought we were doing well, what happened? Don't engage that other dude. He's the only person on my ignore list for a reason.

Please feel free to show me where you mentioned the specific items you consume that are not FDA approved, as we've been discussing from question #1 in post #578. Just referencing it again in case you got swallowed up by someone else's toxicity.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Are you sure you're not letting the irritation of your convo with that other guy overflow onto ours? I thought we were doing well, what happened? Don't engage that other dude. He's the only person on my ignore list for a reason.
> 
> Please feel free to show me where you mentioned the specific items you consume that are not FDA approved, as we've been discussing from question #1 in post #578. Just referencing it again in case you got swallowed up by someone else's toxicity.


you are not reflecting an honest conversation. Stonks may consume you.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've had some side-effects including general malaise and itchiness
> 
> I'm using whiskey to stave off the ague


10,000%.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> He says asking for specifics after denying discussing specifics? Get real dude.


This reads odd to me and I really feel like you're mixing up conversations, but all good bud, cheers.


----------



## conservative (Apr 6, 2021)

Blah blah blah ?I blame energy drinks what are we talking about again???? LOL


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this.
> 
> I checked your source. Didn't read it, I just went to the "about us" section.
> 
> ...





conservative said:


> ZERO..as I said no one is interested in looking as there is zero liability....LETS FIX THAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fogdog said:


> So you are saying the CDC is lying.
> 
> Did you believe Trump when he lied 35,000 times?


That article is accurate according to CDC data from that time, but it's an old article. Here is current data related to possible side effects related to the COVID-19 vaccinations, as shown The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) portion of the CDC website..



Here are the search input parameters:


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Blah blah blah ?I blame energy drinks what are we talking about again???? LOL


I don't understand what's confusing. I'm asking you what items you've consumed that are not regulated by the FDA.

I'm not blaming anything. I told you I was just using energy drinks as an example. You then said you didn't drink them. Cool. So what are the items you consume that are not regulated by the FDA? You've said that whatever those items are, you've researched them, but my limited experience is that most unregulated items don't have much done in the way of research.

You're turning snarky for no reason. I'm being polite and shooting you straight. I just want to know what those items are so we can see if there are extensive studies done with them. If not, there would appear to be a consistency issue. No sneaky angles here.

And I'd still like you to support your statement that mRNA is the same as gene therapy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Thanks I don't have time for these succubant turds


It's actually pretty interesting to read through some of the reports there, and I've been watching that website for weeks now. It's also commonly believed that less than 1% of vaccine related side-effects get reported to VAERS, so the real numbers are likely exponentially greater than shown on CDC's site.


----------



## mooray (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> You're a loser hoping for suck off jizzum in your belly. Anyways I hope your other campaigns go better. LOL


Hm. I thought you were a reasonable fellow, but you turned into a weirdo. Quite the mask you wear.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> Thanks I don't have time for these succubant turds


You voted for a psycho turd and still got yer nose shoved up his ass. The brown folks will take over cause they are smarter and better than the white trash that support the republicans, level the playing field and most will leave your kind in the dust and you know it. By all means skip the vaccination, I wonder when the cutoff date will be to have your covid healthcare coverage canceled if you don't have proof of vaccination? Health insurance companies aren't gonna pay for your stupidity and lack of personal responsibility, the democrats want everybody vaccinated ASAP. I figure by fall if you get covid and end up in the hospital, it will be on your own dime and it will save the insurance companies billions of dollars. You'll get no sympathy from the vast majority of Americans on your way to bankruptcy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 6, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays, a new medicine is approved/advertised everyday. ..I read trials......they will make your eyes pop, the low double digit numbered test groups are very comforting ( very many people drop out of trials early due to bad side effects. With vaccines, say Pfizer, trials included tens of thousands. I'd worry more about scripts and the over the counter shit. Take omeprazole......people use for heartburn ( meant for acid reflux).....been on shelf in stores since 1988. SAY WHAT ? It causes cancer.....how can that be..........my neighbor.....omeprazole for last 15yrs......late summer stomach problem........pancreatic cancer......he's at the exit ramp...............,HELL YEA....,I got Pfizered-up..........caught a real nice buzz..............ya gotta be nuts to ask......these viruses are not going anywhere.......I wanna go somewhere sometime.


----------



## bermas (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes I will.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 6, 2021)

Always loved Vileplume....the smelly bastard....a favorite........how bout Polywhirl......he was woke.....I think......maybe he wasn't, have to look into it.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That article is accurate according to CDC data from that time, but it's an old article. Here is current data related to possible side effects related to the COVID-19 vaccinations, as shown The Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) portion of the CDC website..
> 
> View attachment 4872750
> 
> ...


The article I posted was current as of today and the CDC reports that no deaths have been attributed to any of adverse effects of the vaccines. 

The chump, @conservative , who just had a meltdown and insulted people who were trying to reason with him cited some bogus numbers from a bimonthly newsletter mostly written by students at SF State. 

The article he linked to was written by an osteopath, not an expert in vaccines. Not wanting to dive into the details of that POS article, however. @conservative was using it to say people are dying from the vaccine. There is no evidence for that. Not when the article was written and not now, three months and 1.5 million covid cases later. Virtually all of the Covid-stricken were unvaccinated. As said in the screens you copied: A person who dies and is reported in the database "does not mean that healthcare personnel or the vaccine caused or contributed to the VAERS." Thus far (April 6), every case has been investigated and no evidence was found to link the vaccine to a death. 

There are adverse effects to the vaccine. From data thus far, risks of experiencing a difficult VAERS are not even close the risk of Covid if not immune, especially when working or recreating with others.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The article I posted was current as of today and the CDC reports that no deaths have been attributed to any of adverse effects of the vaccines.
> 
> The chump, @conservative , who just had a meltdown and insulted people who were trying to reason with him cited some bogus numbers from a bimonthly newsletter mostly written by students at SF State.
> 
> ...


We can skip the details of that article previously linked. I do think it's important to look at the data however, and realize that some people have died of unknown reasons after receiving covid vaccinations. One thing that's cool about the VAERS portion of the CDC database is that you can read the details of every case. Sure, nothing has been proven conclusively. Would the people have died anyway? Is there a link to the vax and the death? We don't really know, because they have not yet found a way to conclusively link the two. The science is still very young on all of this. That said, I do think it's also a bit irresponsible to say that no one has died from the vaccination, when we really just don't know yet. Science takes a long time to make final determinations. Did anyone ever figure out what Marvin Hagler died from anyway?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point, it's history and not the current state of the art, the studies were all done in parallel and not sequentially with a six month gap between trials, the trials were telescoped, not skipped. Vaccine approval times have been steadily decreasing over the years and as medical technology and knowledge increase that time frame will only decrease. These highly successful covid vaccines and the vast experience gained will shorten that time frame further, especially with mRNA vaccines. Perhaps you would like to wait for 5 years just to make sure it's perfectly safe? Are you making the perfect the enemy of the good?


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 6, 2021)

conservative said:


> I know and agree ! These people who deny evidence are the modern day equivalent of jew killers and they will be brought to justice one day
> !!! So run now you fuckers.


Jew. Killers ? What the ____ . "Where is my butterfly net honey , the big one ? .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We can skip the details of that article previously linked. I do think it's important to look at the data however, and realize that some people have died of unknown reasons after receiving covid vaccinations. One thing that's cool about the VAERS portion of the CDC database is that you can read the details of every case. Sure, nothing has been proven conclusively. Would the people have died anyway? Is there a link to the vax and the death? We don't really know, because they have not yet found a way to conclusively link the two. The science is still very young on all of this. That said, I do think it's also a bit irresponsible to say that no one has died from the vaccination, when we really just don't know yet. Science takes a long time to make final determinations. Did anyone ever figure out what Marvin Hagler died from anyway?


Thousands die every year from aspirin and Tylenol poisonings, every medication and some foods are lethal for some people, peanuts can kill too. Put things into perspective, so far nobody has been able to link a death to a vaccine that 167 million people in America have received as a cause of mortality. A little common sense doesn't hurt in these matters either, don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Jew. Killers ? What the ____ . "Where is my butterfly net honey , the big one ? .


Many Trumpers have mental health issues, like about 60% of the capital hill attackers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Jew. Killers ? What the ____ . "Where is my butterfly net honey , the big one ? .


This from one of the, "Jews will not replace us", Tiki torch crowd.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We can skip the details of that article previously linked. I do think it's important to look at the data however, and realize that some people have died of unknown reasons after receiving covid vaccinations. One thing that's cool about the VAERS portion of the CDC database is that you can read the details of every case. Sure, nothing has been proven conclusively. Would the people have died anyway? Is there a link to the vax and the death? We don't really know, because they have not yet found a way to conclusively link the two. The science is still very young on all of this. That said, I do think it's also a bit irresponsible to say that no one has died from the vaccination, when we really just don't know yet. Science takes a long time to make final determinations. Did anyone ever figure out what Marvin Hagler died from anyway?


Hearns started that shit....next thing ya know a right-wing paper jumps on the Instagram and off we go......Hearns's instagram has been taken down for some time........I think Marvelous Marvin hammered him big time their last fight (Hagler victory).....knocked something loose.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thousands die every year from aspirin and Tylenol poisonings, every medication and some foods are lethal for some people, peanuts can kill too. Put things into perspective, so far nobody has been able to link a death to a vaccine that 167 million people in America have received as a cause of mortality. A little common sense doesn't hurt in these matters either, don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


Yeah, well I'm general skeptical of big pharma in general. I also don't take aspirin or Tylenol ever. I do have peanut allergies as well, but not the deadly kind, just the kind where I get congested and stuffy in the nose. I'm actually allergic to many many things, based on blood work done 30 years ago when I was a kid. I was even on an allergy program where I got shots every week. I had a bad reaction once. It wasn't fun. Whatever you consider "common sense" doesn't work for everyone. I'm gonna continue to be skeptical of what doctors prescribe. Honestly they are shooting in the dark much of the time anyway.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hearns started that shit....next thing ya know a right-wing paper jumps on the Instagram and off we go......Hearns's instagram has been taken down for some time........I think Marvelous Marvin hammered him big time their last fight (Hagler victory).....knocked something loose.


I dunno who started it or what, but still doesn't really answer the question now does it?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2021)

Tin Foil Asshats : “But Karen on FB said vaccines are bad ! “


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 7, 2021)

It's raining sock puppets up in here.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 7, 2021)

@Fogdog thank you for going through that troll's link. It is telling that none of the sock puppet trolls took the time to tell you thank you for thoroughly debunking their propaganda for them. They instead focused on small details that they could troll or moved their goal posts to try to pull the blinders on anyone reading this forum that really wants to believe their lies.

This attack on our society using lies and (mostly) right wing (because there are left-trolls) propaganda media is very dangerous and needs to end.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> @Fogdog thank you for going through that troll's link. It is telling that none of the sock puppet trolls took the time to tell you thank you for thoroughly debunking their propaganda for them. They instead focused on small details that they could troll or moved their goal posts to try to pull the blinders on anyone reading this forum that really wants to believe their lies.
> 
> This attack on our society using lies and (mostly) right wing (because there are left-trolls) propaganda media is very dangerous and needs to end.


No wonder so many people irritate me.......I always knew the earth was inhabited by legions of cretins full of greed and idiots......always warned kids how many there were out there......never realized before all this shit we went through and are still plagued with, just how many there are......mind blowing.....what specimens.................lots of the old ex-patriot talk going on around here...I don't dwell on this mess......I get stoned then play in terra firma.......we're on a "private garden trip " up here...it's magical and washes these twisted mutants out of our heads. As Voltaire (Candide) said.........." cultivate your garden".....,,your mind.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hearns started that shit....next thing ya know a right-wing paper jumps on the Instagram and off we go......Hearns's instagram has been taken down for some time........I think Marvelous Marvin hammered him big time their last fight (Hagler victory).....knocked something loose.


Will never forget the goo-goo eyed rubber legged Tommy Hearns after Hagler coldcocked him w/ that trademark leaping right hand that he sometimes threw, an unforgettable moment in time.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 7, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> No wonder so many people irritate me.......I always knew the earth was inhabited by legions of cretins full of greed and idiots......always warned kids how many there were out there......never realized before all this shit we went through and are still plagued with, just how many there are......mind blowing.....what specimens.................lots of the old ex-patriot talk going on around here...I don't dwell on this mess......I get stoned then play in terra firma.......we're on a "private garden trip " up here...it's magical and washes these twisted mutants out of our heads. As Voltaire (Candide) said.........." cultivate your garden".....,,your mind.


The ability to make free sock puppets around the internet on every forum and make it seem like there are far more than they are (giving people who only slightly believe the lies cover to say 'i am not that bad' while not actually stopping being part of the problem). And when they pick up the circular narratives that hate radio/Fox cherry picking/ and flat out propaganda media and spam them on every forum it is extremely effective .

But what I have hope is that once people start to get herd immunity to this attack, and understand that the majority of 'people' they think are their friends is really just a troll factory and a few other people who have their particular flavor of crazy that those militarized trolls were able to connect them with, it stops having the same ability to harm our society.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/this-isnt-over.1037839/post-16017247


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The ability to make free sock puppets around the internet on every forum and make it seem like there are far more than they are (giving people who only slightly believe the lies cover to say 'i am not that bad' while not actually stopping being part of the problem). And when they pick up the circular narratives that hate radio/Fox cherry picking/ and flat out propaganda media and spam them on every forum it is extremely effective .
> 
> But what I have hope is that once people start to get herd immunity to this attack, and understand that the majority of 'people' they think are their friends is really just a troll factory and a few other people who have their particular flavor of crazy that those militarized trolls were able to connect them with, it stops having the same ability to harm our society.
> 
> ...


CHEETOMAN is going to be like a HERPE, might think he's gone then boom i'm baaaaaack,sad to say but I think only death can silence him unfortunately.Only a delusional purely evil man would continue to stoke the fire.ccguns


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, well I'm general skeptical of big pharma in general. I also don't take aspirin or Tylenol ever. I do have peanut allergies as well, but not the deadly kind, just the kind where I get congested and stuffy in the nose. I'm actually allergic to many many things, based on blood work done 30 years ago when I was a kid. I was even on an allergy program where I got shots every week. I had a bad reaction once. It wasn't fun. Whatever you consider "common sense" doesn't work for everyone. I'm gonna continue to be skeptical of what doctors prescribe. Honestly they are shooting in the dark much of the time anyway.


What would convince you that practically all people are many, many times safer if take the vaccine compared to those who don't? There are people, maybe you, who shouldn't because of special conditions. They are warning those few people to discuss with their doctor. This is a shot in the arm, not in the dark.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> CHEETOMAN is going to be like a HERPE, might think he's gone then boom i'm baaaaaack,sad to say but I think only death can silence him unfortunately.Only a delusional purely evil man would continue to stoke the fire.ccguns


I think Trump and the Russian military just hijacked the con that the Republicans have been pulling on our society (since at least Reagan) when Assange helped Snowden smuggle Putin our NSA data. 

The Republicans deconstructed just enough of the laws to allow them to have a perpetual propaganda platform in our nation's democracy. 

Example: Koch funded university trolls that the propaganda prone Republicans (Jim Jordan, Rand Paul, Graham, Cruz, Gaetz, the southern rooster-esque senator, etc) can call into congressional hearings to spin lies for our society to gain credibility. Those hearings then get aired on Fox News for some talking head from a far-right 'think-tank' to then further 'analyze' what they really are saying they want the voter's to believe, which get's spun into hate speech by a radio personality like Mark Levin/Rush Limbaugh. And all that then gets pushed out to every online platform by their militarized online trolls (foreign and domestic) to harden people to the very topics that the right wing wants people to argue about so they can continue to hold just enough power in DC/States to maintain their power scam.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think Trump and the Russian military just hijacked the con that the Republicans have been pulling on our society (since at least Reagan) when Assange helped Snowden smuggle Putin our NSA data.
> 
> The Republicans deconstructed just enough of the laws to allow them to have a perpetual propaganda platform in our nation's democracy.
> 
> Example: Koch funded university trolls that the propaganda prone Republicans (Jim Jordan, Rand Paul, Graham, Cruz, Gaetz, the southern rooster-esque senator, etc) can call into congressional hearings to spin lies for our society to gain credibility. Those hearings then get aired on Fox News for some talking head from a far-right 'think-tank' to then further 'analyze' what they really are saying they want the voter's to believe, which get's spun into hate speech by a radio personality like Mark Levin/Rush Limbaugh. And all that then gets pushed out to every online platform by their militarized online trolls (foreign and domestic) to harden people to the very topics that the right wing wants people to argue about so they can continue to hold just enough power in DC/States to maintain their power scam.


That's def. not a far fetched take on the production of propaganda assembly line style, I guess I'm still shocked that the aha moment that politicians used to fear when they were exposed outright that would destroy their credibility and finish their caeeers politically no longer exists. Blown away that you can get popped for being a outright purveyor of BS theories and misinformation and face the public the next day like it never even happened,career and reputation still intact.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2021)

Finally got my vaccine appointments for 4/15 and 5/6 with Pfizer, drive up vaccination at my local fire dept.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> That's def. not a far fetched take on the production of propaganda assembly line style, I guess I'm still shocked that the aha moment that politicians used to fear when they were exposed outright that would destroy their credibility and finish their caeeers politically no longer exists. Blown away that you can get popped for being a outright purveyor of BS theories and misinformation and face the public the next day like it never even happened,career and reputation still intact.ccguns







9/11 the day that the 24 hour news cycle was birthed.

(Note: I know nothing about this video source)

Edit:
I am really going to be curious what is birthed from the 24/365 (political) news cycle that the pandemic brought us.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

Got my first shot and awaiting my second. Take care all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2021)

Just got a weird text from my friend in the hospital with covid, it sounded paranoid, she may be having neurological problems.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2021)

Named the dog Moderna , waiting on second 4/16 .
No god damn symptoms - No Visions of leprechauns or rainbow colored stools ..... Just a sore shoulder.

I say “ The *more *antivaxxers ... *THE LESS ANTIVAXXERS *.... if you know what i mean 


At least it ain’t those Jet Automatic Hypo injectors from back in the day ... that shit craters your skin.
Still got a moon crater on me arm ...


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

Not the world's first rodeo, we shall get past this.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What would convince you that practically all people are many, many times safer if take the vaccine compared to those who don't? There are people, maybe you, who shouldn't because of special conditions. They are warning those few people to discuss with their doctor. This is a shot in the arm, not in the dark.


More time to see the outcomes would certainly help. Yes, it's a shot in the arm, which you can never remove from your body. I can avoid covid by practicing safety. But to be honest I believe that my family got covid back in Feb of 2020, shortly after a trip to San Jose for a martial arts demonstration. I should get an anitbody test to see if I have any or not.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Tin Foil Asshats : “But Karen on FB said vaccines are bad ! “


I stopped reading FB on the first of this year. Don't miss it at all.

As far as conspiracy theories go, I'm trying to figure out when the tides shifted. I remember when I was in my 20's it was the liberals who were called conspiracy theorists for calling out stuff like JFK assassination, chem trails, MK Ultra and such. At some point things changed, so instead of Dems being pointed at as "conspiracy theorists", they are now pointing back at their initial accusers and echoing the mirrored sentiments.

BTW, I've always been a "my body my choice" kinda guy, whether it be a woman's right to choose, a junkie's right to shoot up, or a person's right to stay unvaxxed.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> More time to see the outcomes would certainly help. Yes, it's a shot in the arm, which you can never remove from your body. I can avoid covid by practicing safety. But to be honest I believe that my family got covid back in Feb of 2020, shortly after a trip to San Jose for a martial arts demonstration. I should get an anitbody test to see if I have any or not.


Maybe in a couple of years there will be enough information on the current vaccine for you. Of course by then new vaccines for the new variants will be out. 

Please don't take this as a direct insult at you. With your allergies, you need to be more cautious than others. But if you wait for ALL the data to be available then you'll never have enough information. For most, there is already enough information to safely say that the risk from the vaccine is several orders of magnitude less than risk from covid. Most people who are hesitant don't seem to understand this.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I stopped reading FB on the first of this year. Don't miss it at all.
> 
> As far as conspiracy theories go, I'm trying to figure out when the tides shifted. I remember when I was in my 20's it was the liberals who were called conspiracy theorists for calling out stuff like JFK assassination, chem trails, MK Ultra and such. At some point things changed, so instead of Dems being pointed at as "conspiracy theorists", they are now pointing back at their initial accusers and echoing the mirrored sentiments.
> 
> BTW, I've always been a "my body my choice" kinda guy, whether it be a woman's right to choose, a junkie's right to shoot up, or a person's right to stay unvaxxed.


I have mixed feelings on that subject. While I appreciate the my body my choice concept I also think there is the group we decide to live among to think about. Why should the group allow someone to keep a deadly virus around and give it a chance to mutate which would destroy the whole process? It's a tough one, seriously, as I see both sides of that argument and they are both valid.


----------



## mooray (Apr 7, 2021)

The other side does come with the asterisk of *If you want to participate in society.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> The other side does come with the asterisk of *If you want to participate in society.


Does it though? Aren't there still religious freedoms in this country? I work at a public institution under the umbrella of the state of California, our President has already said publicly that there will not be any covid-vax mandates for students or employees.


----------



## mooray (Apr 7, 2021)

That's the gov't though. When was the last time you shopped at a gov't grocery store, or went to a gov't concert?


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 7, 2021)

What is evident, is, the longer people hold out taking a vaccine, the more variants arise.
Your choice.








Is Herd Immunity Possible With A Large Vaccine-Hesitant Population?


Here are the best answers science has to a myriad of commonly asked questions.




www.forbes.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's the gov't though. When was the last time you shopped at a gov't grocery store, or went to a gov't concert?


LOL, my main source of income is "government concerts" as you like to call them.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 7, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's the gov't though. When was the last time you shopped at a gov't grocery store, or went to a gov't concert?


Do you forsee grocery stores doing vaccine passports? That's a little different than asking people to wear a mask. People might start buying from farmers again lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2021)

Well they sent my friend home with a big oxygen machine and some tanks for if she needs to go out. She is extremely sick but they sent her home because they have many sicker patients and needed the bed.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Will never forget the goo-goo eyed rubber legged Tommy Hearns after Hagler coldcocked him w/ that trademark leaping right hand that he sometimes threw, an unforgettable moment in time.ccguns


What was the old line about Hagler....." Destruction and Destroy ".........great fights.


----------



## mooray (Apr 7, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Do you forsee grocery stores doing vaccine passports? That's a little different than asking people to wear a mask. People might start buying from farmers again lol


Shit, let's hope! Large scale corporatized food/ag is a huge reason why I'd be interested in leaving the US.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I have mixed feelings on that subject. While I appreciate the my body my choice concept I also think there is the group we decide to live among to think about. Why should the group allow someone to keep a deadly virus around and give it a chance to mutate which would destroy the whole process? It's a tough one, seriously, as I see both sides of that argument and they are both valid.


It's still an individual choice although social pressure might be needed to nudge hesitant people. 

Once everybody has had access and time to get vaccinated, we may see more of what is already being done in California. Listening to a ball game yesterday, the announcers told the audience that people have to bring more than a valid ticket to get in to live games. They either need to show they have been vaccinated or have been tested and are clear of the infection. 









SF announces guidelines for fans at Oracle


The Giants on Thursday released new health and safety guidelines for fans who are planning to attend games at Oracle Park this year. Under the public health order issued by San Francisco’s Acting Health Officer, Dr. Susan Philip, the Giants have received approval to operate the ballpark at up to




www.mlb.com





I_n order to gain entry, all fans 12 years or older will be required to take a COVID-19 test with negative results or provide proof of a full COVID-19 vaccination.
If testing, the Giants strongly encourage fans to take a PCR-type test rather than a rapid antigen test. Test results must be received within 72 hours of the first game fans plan to attend during a homestand at Oracle Park.
Fans can present an electronic or paper copy of their negative COVID-19 test results at the entrance gates or provide proof of full vaccination, which is defined as the completion of the two-dose regimen of Pfizer or Moderna vaccines or one dose of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine. Vaccinated fans will also need to be at least two weeks removed from their final dose to meet the entry requirements._


Harsh reality is that this country's economy will not recover from the epidemic so long as there is an epidemic. Businesses have good reason to start making vaccination a work requirement. As the Giants have shown, large venues may start making that kind of requirement too. I can see the other side of the argument too and I see every reason why the decision to get vaccinated should be a personal one. On the other hand, I don't see why that means we have to put up with covid infected people in our midst when we don't have to.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 7, 2021)

I think we need a vaccine for skankyness ...
Bushmeat 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379533533887217670
And no that’s not Amy Poehler


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, my main source of income is "government concerts" as you like to call them.


I don't see anything wrong with insisting that people should either show they have been tested or vaccinated in order to attend. It's their body and their choice but it is not their right to bring their disease into the venue.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't see anything wrong with insisting that people should either show they have been tested or vaccinated in order to attend. It's their body and their choice but it is not their right to bring their disease into the venue.


Yes, testing is a good alternate option. In fact in the CA entertainment industry, based on the info put out by the CDPH this week, there is to be "weekly worker testing programs" implemented under certain conditions and dependent upon color tier level. I'm just not clear as to how exactly that's supposed to work. Outside of my full time gig at the College, I'm also a member of the local stage hand's union, and we have members dispatched to multiple employers all the time, sometimes upon very short notice, so unclear as to how the testing program will be implemented across multiple employers. The typical union stage hand gets between 20 and 30 different w-2's at the end of the year, and as the union is not the employer, I'm not sure that testing can be the union's responsibility. In truth, the legislators have very little clear understanding about how the live entertainment industry works.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Do you forsee grocery stores doing vaccine passports? That's a little different than asking people to wear a mask. People might start buying from farmers again lol


I'm for it. I'd like to be able to go to the store and shop for my groceries normally again.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm for it. I'd like to be able to go to the store and shop for my groceries normally again.


How would you expect grocery stores to work around those with religious exemptions?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes, testing is a good alternate option. In fact in the CA entertainment industry, based on the info put out by the CDPH this week, there is to be "weekly worker testing programs" implemented under certain conditions and dependent upon color tier level. I'm just not clear as to how exactly that's supposed to work. Outside of my full time gig at the College, I'm also a member of the local stage hand's union, and we have members dispatched to multiple employers all the time, sometimes upon very short notice, so unclear as to how the testing program will be implemented across multiple employers. The typical union stage hand gets between 20 and 30 different w-2's at the end of the year, and as the union is not the employer, I'm not sure that testing can be the union's responsibility. In truth, the legislators have very little clear understanding about how the live entertainment industry works.


Your industry will not recover from the epidemic as long as there is an epidemic. Harsh reality. I saw nothing that is insurmountable in your comment, just reluctance.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

The only issue I see is unprotected people being there for the virus to infect. Once infected the virus can mutate and make the whole vaccination process a waste of time. That is my biggest fear with this. The problem is there is no good solution that can take everyone's personal issues into account. I respect peoples right to choose but also my right to keep thoese around me safe. This whole thing is a giant shit sandwich for all, no matter our personal beliefs.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Your industry will not recover from the epidemic as long as there is an epidemic. Harsh reality. I saw nothing that is insurmountable in your comment, just reluctance.


I never said that it was insurmountable. I will only be cumbersome, and difficult to implement when it comes to the reality of the industry. It's not like most stagehands lead a normal life where they work for one employer, and clock in from 9 to 5 monday thru friday. Our work is very nuances, and as such we need nuanced guidance, not broad brush strokes.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> The only issue I see is unprotected people being there for the virus to infect. Once infected the virus can mutate and make the whole vaccination process a waste of time. That is my biggest fear with this. The problem is there is no good solution that can take everyone's personal issues into account. I respect peoples right to choose but also my right to keep thoese around me safe. This whole thing is a giant shit sandwich for all, no matter our personal beliefs.


But isn't the theory with the current vaccine that one can still get infected, but not develop symptoms? In this scenario, the virus may still mutate even in unvaccinated individuals. That's what I've heard according to some experts in the vaccine field anyway.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How would you expect grocery stores to work around those with religious exemptions?


It can be handled.









When Employers Can Require COVID-19 Vaccinations


As COVID-19 vaccines become available, many employers will have a strong case for requiring employee vaccinations, so long as their vaccination policies have certain exceptions, are job-related and consistent with business necessity, legal experts say.




www.shrm.org




.

_"Employers may require vaccines before employees return to the worksite if the failure to be vaccinated constitutes a direct threat to other employees in the workplace because the virus is rampant and easily transmitted in the workplace," said Robin Samuel, an attorney with Baker McKenzie in Los Angeles. Exceptions must be made for employees who cannot be vaccinated because of disabilities or due to sincerely held religious beliefs, he added. Employers do not have to accommodate secular or medical beliefs about vaccines.

"Some companies will have strong justifications to require their employees to be vaccinated," according to Gary Pearce, chief risk architect for Aclaimant, a safety and risk management firm in Chicago, and Jody McLeod, an attorney with McLeod Legal Solutions PLLC in Charlevoix, Mich., in an e-mail. "The more likely it is that nonvaccinated employees put customers, fellow employees or the general public at risk, the more compelling the case will be for a vaccination mandate." _

So, a Jesus Freak says they won't get vaccinated. Fine, their job description changed and they no longer can work with the public or around somebody who is immune deficient and CAN'T be vaccinated. Employers can always fire people and claim it was for a different reason.

It is a hard fact for some to swallow but the economy won't recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 7, 2021)

I plan on wearing a mask in public for the next two years at least, it's not that big of a deal to be safer.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> But isn't the theory with the current vaccine that one can still get infected, but not develop symptoms? In this scenario, the virus may still mutate even in unvaccinated individuals. That's what I've heard according to some experts in the vaccine field anyway.


True. The vaccines are not 100% effective at preventing infection. They are somewhere around 90% effective. It's not a theory, it's a fact. They are good enough that if we can get somewhere between 75% and 85% of the population vaccinated, it will end the current epidemic. The longer we take to achieve those rates, the greater chance that a new and much worse variant will restart the whole cycle that we've just gone through.

200,000 people died in the US in just the last three months. I'd like to see that number for the last three months go to zero or nearly so. Don't you?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I never said that it was insurmountable. I will only be cumbersome, and difficult to implement when it comes to the reality of the industry. It's not like most stagehands lead a normal life where they work for one employer, and clock in from 9 to 5 monday thru friday. Our work is very nuances, and as such we need nuanced guidance, not broad brush strokes.


You guys are smart enough to figure it out. The only ingredient needed is the will to do so.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> But isn't the theory with the current vaccine that one can still get infected, but not develop symptoms? In this scenario, the virus may still mutate even in unvaccinated individuals. That's what I've heard according to some experts in the vaccine field anyway.


Yes, but in that scenario the number of virions in the infected person will be far less, as anti-bodies are already present to kill them and prevent replicating/copying and surviving in the host. Still possible to mutate in an infected yet vaccinated person sure, just _billions_ of times bigger chance that happens in someone who’s not vaccinated. In the extreme rare scenario it would, that vaccinated person would be far less likely to spread it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Yes, but in that scenario the number of virions in the infected person will be far less, as anti-bodies are already present to kill them and prevent replicating/copying and surviving in the host. Still possible to mutate in an infected yet vaccinated person sure, just _billions_ of times bigger chance that happens in someone who’s not vaccinated. In the extreme rare scenario it would, that vaccinated person would be far less likely to spread it.


What it's like to get an antivaxxer to an immunization clinic:


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> But isn't the theory with the current vaccine that one can still get infected, but not develop symptoms? In this scenario, the virus may still mutate even in unvaccinated individuals. That's what I've heard according to some experts in the vaccine field anyway.


Well I suppose the only answer to that is nothing is perfect. I deal with a ton of information about this since I work in a hospital so get daily updates and weekly town hall meetings about it. Moderna is supposed to be 94.1% effective, Pfizer is supposed to be 95%. So technically yes there is still a chance to get the virus if you are vaccinated and it could mutate. I would take a 5% chance over a 100% chance and did. I get people's concerns though, hell I did not want this vaccine. I don't want any vaccine or pharmaceutical being put into my body. I took it because I did the math, decided it's not just about me and it seemed like the logical choice given the alternative. Not everyone will come to that conclusion and everyone is entitled to their opinion. While I don't agree with those who won't take the vaccine I still respect their concerns and rights to choose. The issue becomes when those who choose not to, being the minority, start to endanger the rest. That's when things get tricky. Sadly I have no good solution to this issue.


----------



## LowriderJones (Apr 7, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Hell no. Not a chance. I believe everyone is entitled to make their own decision on this one and that's mine. I don't try to talk family out of it, or claim to have any proof it could be harmful. I simply don't inject things into myself for any reason. I've never gotten flu shots and I get the flu WAY less frequently than all the people around me who do get shots. I believe we (collectively) today place too much hope and trust in pharmaceutical companies, across the board. I don't trust them at all personally. I think that humanity has been deliberately steered away from very effective, natural remedies for countless ailments in favor of a quick fix, take a pill and forget about it mindset. I think attention needs to be shifted to the fact that these pharmaceutical companies are not in the game for our well being, but instead they're in it for money, and prolonging illness. Just look at how long marijuana has been kept "illegal", and think about how many different ailments medical patients claim it helps them with. Big pharma has absolutely played a part in keeping that very effective natural remedy out of our hands in favor of their pills for everything you can think of. Now, am I going to inject something these same companies rushed thru production and trials into my veins? Hell no. Politics and all that crap aside. That's how I feel about it.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

LowriderJones said:


> Hell no. Not a chance. I believe everyone is entitled to make their own decision on this one and that's mine. I don't try to talk family out of it, or claim to have any proof it could be harmful. I simply don't inject things into myself for any reason. I've never gotten flu shots and I get the flu WAY less frequently than all the people around me who do get shots. I believe we (collectively) today place too much hope and trust in pharmaceutical companies, across the board. I don't trust them at all personally. I think that humanity has been deliberately steered away from very effective, natural remedies for countless ailments in favor of a quick fix, take a pill and forget about it mindset. I think attention needs to be shifted to the fact that these pharmaceutical companies are not in the game for our well being, but instead they're in it for money, and prolonging illness. Just look at how long marijuana has been kept "illegal", and think about how many different ailments medical patients claim it helps them with. Big pharma has absolutely played a part in keeping that very effective natural remedy out of our hands in favor of their pills for everything you can think of. Now, am I going to inject something these same companies rushed thru production and trials into my veins? Hell no. Politics and all that crap aside. That's how I feel about it.


Just a side note, this particular vaccine has been in the works for over 2 decades and it not specific to Covid-19. It is not he same as any other vaccine that has been created. So saying it was rushed through production is not really factual.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 7, 2021)

LowriderJones said:


> Hell no. Not a chance. I believe everyone is entitled to make their own decision on this one and that's mine. I don't try to talk family out of it, or claim to have any proof it could be harmful. I simply don't inject things into myself for any reason. I've never gotten flu shots and I get the flu WAY less frequently than all the people around me who do get shots. I believe we (collectively) today place too much hope and trust in pharmaceutical companies, across the board. I don't trust them at all personally. I think that humanity has been deliberately steered away from very effective, natural remedies for countless ailments in favor of a quick fix, take a pill and forget about it mindset. I think attention needs to be shifted to the fact that these pharmaceutical companies are not in the game for our well being, but instead they're in it for money, and prolonging illness. Just look at how long marijuana has been kept "illegal", and think about how many different ailments medical patients claim it helps them with. Big pharma has absolutely played a part in keeping that very effective natural remedy out of our hands in favor of their pills for everything you can think of. Now, am I going to inject something these same companies rushed thru production and trials into my veins? Hell no. Politics and all that crap aside. That's how I feel about it.


You have no immunity to coronavirus.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What it's like to get an antivaxxer to an immunization clinic:
> 
> View attachment 4873410


Some just need a little encouragement


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> True. The vaccines are not 100% effective at preventing infection. They are somewhere around 90% effective. It's not a theory, it's a fact. They are good enough that if we can get somewhere between 75% and 85% of the population vaccinated, it will end the current epidemic. The longer we take to achieve those rates, the greater chance that a new and much worse variant will restart the whole cycle that we've just gone through.
> 
> 200,000 people died in the US in just the last three months. I'd like to see that number for the last three months go to zero or nearly so. Don't you?


Sure. The good news is that covid has been on a stead decline since mid-January, even before vaccines began to roll out. Not too dissimilar to what happened with Polio many years ago.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Sativied said:


> Yes, but in that scenario the number of virions in the infected person will be far less, as anti-bodies are already present to kill them and prevent replicating/copying and surviving in the host. Still possible to mutate in an infected yet vaccinated person sure, just _billions_ of times bigger chance that happens in someone who’s not vaccinated. In the extreme rare scenario it would, that vaccinated person would be far less likely to spread it.


Actually the antibodies which are present from the vaccination are specific to a certain strain, which means that when a new strain comes in, they may not be protective against the new strain. This is according to vaccine experts.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Actually the antibodies which are present from the vaccination are specific to a certain strain, which means that when a new strain comes in, they may not be protective against the new strain. This is according to vaccine experts.


But the new vaccine is not the same. It is designed to trigger your body to produce a protein cap in order to build an immunity to it, not the actual virus. Because of this it should be effective for all covid stains as they all share that protien cap so if your body kills it than covid should be toothless. It is unlike any vaccine ever made. Now that also makes it scarier but still, not the same. Or at least that's what the medical team said at the town hall meeting.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Actually the antibodies which are present from the vaccination are specific to a certain strain, which means that when a new strain comes in, they may not be protective against the new strain. This is according to vaccine experts.


It takes effort to miss the point by that much. They may not, so far they have, and they’ll likely will, and that’s just part of the result of vaccination (training your immune system to create anti-bodies faster another). Your suggestion was the virus may still mutate in someone who’s vaccinated and shows no symptoms. That indicates that person was successfully vaccinated and has a working immune system. Which in turns means that person will not produce the same large amount of virus particles as someone who is not vaccinated and has symptoms, and for a far shorter period. It’s not complicated, chances the virus mutates in an unvaccinated sick person is much larger than in a vaccinated infected person without symptoms. In addition to the vaccinated infected person without symptoms having a far lower chance of spreading the virus than an unvaccinated infected person.

Long story short, the more people who get vaccinated, the less mutations and variants.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Sativied said:


> It takes effort to miss the point by that much. They may not, so far they have, and they’ll likely will, and that’s just part of the result of vaccination (training your immune system to create anti-bodies faster another). Your suggestion was the virus may still mutate in someone who’s vaccinated and shows no symptoms. That indicates that person was successfully vaccinated and has a working immune system. Which in turns means that person will not produce the same large amount of virus particles as someone who is not vaccinated and has symptoms, and for a far shorter period. It’s not complicated, chances the virus mutates in an unvaccinated sick person is much larger than in a vaccinated infected person without symptoms. In addition to the vaccinated infected person without symptoms having a far lower chance of spreading the virus than an unvaccinated infected person.
> 
> Long story short, the more people who get vaccinated, the less mutations and variants.


Thank you for your speculation, even if it's incorrect.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thank you for your speculation, even if it's incorrect.



Stick to pushing speakers around the hall then.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 7, 2021)

Sorry if this question has been asked and answered already but I got to ask this. The wife and I are scheduled to get our first round of the covid vaccine this weekend, not sure which one yet. My questions is what happens if you already have covid and then get the vaccine? I've been told that you don't get tested for covid before getting the shot and I'm worried that if you have it something bad might occur. Thank you for any information anyone can give.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Stick to pushing speakers around the hall then.


I'm the guy who tells the dept heads who's in their departments. I let the audio dept head tell their audio hands when to push the speakers. No need for me to micromanage them. I only need to step in where there are issues.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Apr 7, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Stick to pushing speakers around the hall then.


Oh shit, did I somehow venture into the politics section. OOPS.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

I got a lanyard so I can wear my Covid Vaccine card around my neck....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 7, 2021)

For those afraid of the vaccine, here's something real to be afraid of, new variants are taking down younger people now with severe illness. Don't be a fucking idiot, get vaccinated, "I'll hold off until I see others take it for awhile" is an immoral argument and this point, the risks of vaccination are minimal, the risks of covid are several orders of magnitude worse than any risk from vaccination and include killing other people and burdening the healthcare system. Personal responsibility sometimes entails personal risk, but in this case the risk of vaccination is almost non existent, read this article, death or recovery is not the only outcome. This article also illustrates how fucking stupid anti maskers are and anti vaccers have now reached the same level of stupid. I've had quite enough of amateur epidemiologists with either no, or superficial knowledge, arrogating their "beliefs" about covid, masks and vaccinations, listen to the experts and follow their advice, they have the PhDs and experience, not you and certainly not the asshole on hate radio, or Newsmax. BTW This 1 in 3 does not include those with physical issues associated with covid survival and there are just as many, or more than those with mental issues.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 in 3 Covid survivors suffers neurological or mental disorders: Study (cnbc.com)

*1 in 3 Covid survivors suffers neurological or mental disorders, study finds*

One in 3 Covid-19 survivors has suffered a neurological or psychiatric disorder within six months of infection with the virus, a study has found.
The results were based on an observational study of more than 230,000 patient health records.
The study was published in The Lancet Psychiatry journal.
One in 3 Covid survivors has suffered a neurological or psychiatric disorder within six months of infection with the virus, an observational study of more than 230,000 patient health records has estimated.

The study, published Tuesday in The Lancet Psychiatry journal, analyzed data from the electronic health records of 236,379 Covid patients from the U.S.-based TriNetX network, which includes more than 81 million people.

This group was compared with 105,579 patients diagnosed with influenza and 236,038 patients diagnosed with any respiratory tract infection, including influenza.

Overall, the estimated incidence of being diagnosed with a neurological or mental health disorder following a Covid infection was 34%, the study led by researchers at the University of Oxford found when looking at 14 neurological and mental health disorders.

For 13% of these people, it was their first recorded neurological or psychiatric diagnosis.

The most common diagnoses after having the coronavirus were anxiety disorders (occurring in 17% of patients), mood disorders (14%), substance misuse disorders (7%), and insomnia (5%). The incidence of neurological outcomes was lower, including 0.6% for brain hemorrhage, 2.1% for ischemic stroke, and 0.7% for dementia.

After taking into account underlying health characteristics, such as age, sex, ethnicity and existing health conditions, there was overall a 44% greater risk of neurological and mental health diagnoses after Covid than after flu, and a 16% greater risk after Covid than with respiratory tract infections.

Since the coronavirus emerged in China in late 2019, over 132 million infections have been reported, including more than 2.8 million deaths, according to data from Johns Hopkins University.

Professor Paul Harrison, lead author of the study from the department of psychiatry at Oxford, said the study highlights the need for health systems to be equipped to deal with potentially higher numbers of neurological disorders in survivors of the virus.

“These are real-world data from a large number of patients. They confirm the high rates of psychiatric diagnoses after Covid-19, and show that serious disorders affecting the nervous system (such as stroke and dementia) occur too. While the latter are much rarer, they are significant, especially in those who had severe Covid-19,” he said.

“Although the individual risks for most disorders are small, the effect across the whole population may be substantial for health and social care systems due to the scale of the pandemic and that many of these conditions are chronic. As a result, health care systems need to be resourced to deal with the anticipated need, both within primary and secondary care services.”

Dr. Max Taquet, a co-author of the study, said further research needs to be done to see “what happens beyond six months.”

“The study cannot reveal the mechanisms involved, but does point to the need for urgent research to identify these, with a view to preventing or treating them.”

Since the pandemic emerged and spread throughout the world in spring 2020, there have been a number of investigations into the short and long-term effects of the virus. The University of Oxford’s psychiatry department noted that there has been growing concern that survivors might be at increased risk of neurological disorders.

“A previous observational study by the same research group reported that Covid-19 survivors are at increased risk of mood and anxiety disorders in the first three months after infection. However, until now, there have been no large-scale data examining the risks of neurological as well as psychiatric diagnoses in the six months after Covid-19 infection,” the department said.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 7, 2021)

Just as a FYI for those of you who think the current vaccines should be mandatory, that's not legally possible as the vax is currently under Emergency Use Authorization, and anything approved by the FDA under that category may not be mandated.



https://www.healthaffairs.org/do/10.1377/hblog20210212.410237/full/











Emergency Use Authorization for Vaccines Explained


FDA explains the Emergency Use Authorization for Vaccines




www.fda.gov


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Just as a FYI for those of you who think the current vaccines should be mandatory, that's not legally possible as the vax is currently under Emergency Use Authorization, and anything approved by the FDA under that category may not be mandated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soon you won't be able to get into a public venue or airplane without a covid vaccine


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> soon you won't be able to get into a public venue or airplane without a covid vaccine


That's not true. At least not for the public venue part. In California the recent road map which was released yesterday specifically mentions that that a negative covid test can substitute for a vaccination. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, there are also plans for a weekly worker testing program for the entertainment industry. I am part of a group forming a new temporary outdoor venue this summer. There are zero plans for required vaccine requirements. This is at a venue which will be under the umbrella of the State of California. You also seem to forget that there are still freedoms of religion in this country, and no one may be excluded from a venue based on their religious beliefs; if a vaccination in in conflict with one's religious beliefs, you are protected under constitutional law. They will have to allow for exemptions in these circumstances, hence the covid test option.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's not true. At least not for the public venue part. In California the recent road map which was released yesterday specifically mentions that that a negative covid test can substitute for a vaccination. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, there are also plans for a weekly worker testing program for the entertainment industry. I am part of a group forming a new temporary outdoor venue this summer. There are zero plans for required vaccine requirements. This is at a venue which will be under the umbrella of the State of California. You also seem to forget that there are still freedoms of religion in this country, and no one may be excluded from a venue based on their religious beliefs; if a vaccination in in conflict with one's religious beliefs, you are protected under constitutional law. They will have to allow for exemptions in these circumstances, hence the covid test option.


You cannot get into a SF Giants baseball game without proof of Vaccine or recent neg test


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You cannot get into a SF Giants baseball game without proof of Vaccine or recent neg test


Isn't that what I just said? The option for testing in lieu of vaccination?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You cannot get into a SF Giants baseball game without proof of Vaccine or recent neg test





PJ Diaz said:


> Isn't that what I just said? The option for testing in lieu of vaccination?


Also, btw the reason they are requiring that is because of the aforementioned new road map, which was just released. Basically what it says is that venues may reopen to a much greater capacity (5x more in some cases), if all patrons are tested or vaxxed. It's the state's way of putting the burden on individual venues.

Here's the link to the latest roadmap: https://www.cdph.ca.gov/Programs/CID/DCDC/CDPH Document Library/COVID-19/Dimmer-Framework-September_2020.pdf


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 8, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 9/11 the day that the 24 hour news cycle was birthed.
> 
> (Note: I know nothing about this video source)
> 
> ...


Pretty ironic,9/!! is when the news ticker scrolling along the bottom of TV was introduced, what's ironic is Rudy, the nation embraced him that day as the dogged leader of NYC standing up bravely in the face of a catastrophe now he is the definition of "fall from grace" a unrepentant,misinformation spewing,conspiracy launching,bootlicking,purveyor of the Donald regime. SAD and DISGRACEFUL ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 8, 2021)

LowriderJones said:


> Hell no. Not a chance. I believe everyone is entitled to make their own decision on this one and that's mine. I don't try to talk family out of it, or claim to have any proof it could be harmful.


At least you are not actively harming your family with propaganda. 



LowriderJones said:


> I simply don't inject things into myself for any reason.


Yeah, that I agree with. Unfortunately though we are living in a pandemic and is the very definition of a 'reason' to get the vaccine to keep you and anyone that you come in contact with from spreading this very dangerous virus.



LowriderJones said:


> I've never gotten flu shots and I get the flu WAY less frequently than all the people around me who do get shots.


Do you work in close contact with the public? With a lot of people in a closed air environment?




LowriderJones said:


> I believe we (collectively) today place too much hope and trust in pharmaceutical companies, across the board. I don't trust them at all personally.


I think this is a pretty naive statement. 
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1040079/life-expectancy-united-states-all-time/






LowriderJones said:


> I think that humanity has been deliberately steered away from very effective, natural remedies for countless ailments in favor of a quick fix, take a pill and forget about it mindset. I think attention needs to be shifted to the fact that these pharmaceutical companies are not in the game for our well being, but instead they're in it for money, and prolonging illness.


I think that this mindset is pretty insulting to all the scientists and pharmacists that dedicate their lives to helping humanity. 

Especially because you say that they are 'prolonging illness', and unless you mean the lifespan is the illness. But that I guess is the reason for all the Anti-Vaxx trolls pushing propanganda to keep our society unsafe and further divide us.



LowriderJones said:


> Just look at how long marijuana has been kept "illegal", and think about how many different ailments medical patients claim it helps them with. Big pharma has absolutely played a part in keeping that very effective natural remedy out of our hands in favor of their pills for everything you can think of.


I was going to disagree with you on this, but thought that I would check, and did find a company that indeed did try to stop Marijuana legalization:


>


A company names Insys Therapeutics did put up a lot of money in Arizona to stop the legalization drive.



>


And when I looked at who they were it made more sense that they were the Fentanyl producers, and the founder is serving 66 months in prison for being a criminal. 

Criminals taking advantage of people does suck, especially when it gets used to keep people unsafe when we have hundreds of thousands dying from this virus.



LowriderJones said:


> Now, am I going to inject something these same companies rushed thru production and trials into my veins? Hell no. Politics and all that crap aside. That's how I feel about it.


You are incorrect about this and if I was you I would question everything you think you know about it on something like the AP news. And you are right it is your body, and your choice, but I would question why you 'feel' the way you do now that we know this attack on our society has effected us all in many many ways that have harmed our decision making.




farmingfisherman said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked and answered already but I got to ask this. The wife and I are scheduled to get our first round of the covid vaccine this weekend, not sure which one yet. My questions is what happens if you already have covid and then get the vaccine? I've been told that you don't get tested for covid before getting the shot and I'm worried that if you have it something bad might occur. Thank you for any information anyone can give.


My wife was in the ER for a few days around September last year and had her shot and just had the sore arm and felt flu-like for about 3 days. I checked the CDC website and they just mention that if you are currently sick to not get it.

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/faq.html





CCGNZ said:


> Pretty ironic,9/!! is when the news ticker scrolling along the bottom of TV was introduced, what's ironic is Rudy, the nation embraced him that day as the dogged leader of NYC standing up bravely in the face of a catastrophe now he is the definition of "fall from grace" a unrepentant,misinformation spewing,conspiracy launching,bootlicking,purveyor of the Donald regime. SAD and DISGRACEFUL ccguns


And dangerous.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> What was the old line about Hagler....." Destruction and Destroy ".........great fights.


One of my favorites,Marvelous Marvin,and not just because he was 30miles away from me either,everything about Marvin was class.His preparation,respect for the game,knowledge of boxing's history,the way he conducted himself,and most importantly his word,went out bitter over Leonard loss(at worst for Marvin,a draw,He threw w/bad intentions,did more damage,and pushed the fight(no way reigning champ loses belt in that fight)said he was done and true to word WAS DONE,so glad Marvin didn't attempt a comeback past his prime,very refreshing and rare in boxing business.ccguns


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> One of my favorites,Marvelous Marvin,and not just because he was 30miles away from me either,everything about Marvin was class.His preparation,respect for the game,knowledge of boxing's history,the way he conducted himself,and most importantly his word,went out bitter over Leonard loss(at worst for Marvin,a draw,He threw w/bad intentions,did more damage,and pushed the fight(no way reigning champ loses belt in that fight)said he was done and true to word WAS DONE,so glad Marvin didn't attempt a comeback past his prime,very refreshing and rare in boxing business.ccguns


A special ass kicking man....loved him and that era, that group of fighters back then........don't enjoy the cage match shit....that, to me is a different sport....I'm more old-school.......don't enjoy those street fight free-for-all's.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Just as a FYI for those of you who think the current vaccines should be mandatory, that's not legally possible as the vax is currently under Emergency Use Authorization, and anything approved by the FDA under that category may not be mandated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to your doctor, listen to their advice and get vaccinated, even if you have to do it in their office with an EpiPen in yer hand, just make sure it's an mRNA vaccine. You are controlled by fear, not logic, suck it up and go to your doctor for counsel, if they say you should not get vaccinated, seek a second opinion, or switch from the osteopath to an MD. I'm tired of the rationalizations, perhaps you are just afraid of needles.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> A special ass kicking man....loved him and that era, that group of fighters back then........don't enjoy the cage match shit....that, to me is a different sport....I'm more old-school.......don't enjoy those street fight free-for-all's.


Well MMA is a different breed,and I would say there is a lot more to worry about in that game,the main thing in that sport is your gas tank,fatigue makes cowards of men is a very true statement,out of gas out of fight. I,m familiar w/it as I trained some when I was younger,the ground fighting can be boring , the strategy and skill required to pull off some techniques are very subtle to the uninitiated eye. And adding rounds has kind of ruined it IMO. Wish boxing had the charasmatic fighters from the past though, 50's through 80's were the golden years IMO, some of the B/W footage of fights from 50's are absolutely classic so much talent all at the same time, incredible 15 round bouts.ccguns


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sure. The good news is that covid has been on a stead decline since mid-January, even before vaccines began to roll out. Not too dissimilar to what happened with Polio many years ago.


lulz

Trump said the same last year.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Isn't that what I just said? The option for testing in lieu of vaccination?


 each test is only good for 72hrs.......you gonna test every 3 days?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Go to your doctor, listen to their advice and get vaccinated, even if you have to do it in their office with an EpiPen in yer hand, just make sure it's an mRNA vaccine. You are controlled by fear, not logic, suck it up and go to your doctor for counsel, if they say you should not get vaccinated, seek a second opinion, or switch from the osteopath to an MD. I'm tired of the rationalizations, perhaps you are just afraid of needles.


I'm not afraid of needles. I got allergy shots weekly for years as a child. Had a bad reaction once, which wasn't fun. I'm not telling you what to do with your body, so not sure why you're trying to tell me what's best for my body. You have an opinion based on limited info. I know what's right for me, thank you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

doublejj said:


> each test is only good for 72hrs.......you gonna test every 3 days?


It would be weekly. There is a weekly worker testing program. The requirement depends on venue specifics and county tiers. My venue this summer will be outdoors, and we will likely be in the yellow tier, so no test of vaccine is required in those conditions. When I move back to my indoor venues in fall, it may be a different story by then.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It would be weekly. There is a weekly worker testing program. The requirement depends on venue specifics and county tiers. My venue this summer will be outdoors, and we will likely be in the yellow tier, so no test of vaccine is required in those conditions. When I move back to my indoor venues in fall, it may be a different story by then.


Probably not going to happen if the epidemic is still with us. The CDC says we need between 75% and 85% of the population vaccinated before that's even possible.

You don't mind your industry dies, do you?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Trump said the same last year.


Yeah, well that guy is an idiot, and whatever he said was a year ago. We are at a different point now. Here's the curve for my county, which shows a steady decline since around Jan 15th..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Probably not going to happen if the epidemic is still with us. The CDC says we need between 75% and 85% of the population vaccinated before that's even possible.
> 
> You don't mind your industry dies, do you?


LOL, our industry is bouncing back now. Employers are talking to us about July and August events now. It's gonna be fine.


----------



## RioBlazeLotaMota (Apr 8, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Virologists have been working with Corona viruses for much more than 15-20 years. The common cold is carried by a Corona cell. This is one of the reasons for such a quick vaccine. 
Science is an ever changing field of study.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, well that guy is an idiot, and whatever he said was a year ago. We are at a different point now. Here's the curve for my county, which shows a steady decline since around Jan 15th..
> 
> View attachment 4874075


"and soon it will just go away" If Trump hadn't killed 400,000 with his lies and distortions, I'd laugh.

The entire state of California is doing pretty good. Your governor was so tough on the virus, he triggered a recall movement. Good for him.

It didn't "go away last year. What happens is people see the spike in cases, they tighten up their practicing of social distancing and then when it gets better, they loosen up and the virus gorges again. Just like what happened in June and July of '20. What you propose is an endless cycle of death. Your industry will die if that keeps up. 

Your hesitancy is understandable, given your issues with allergies. What is not understandable is why you are hooked on the idea that the CDC is wrong and your shitty little newsletters and gossip circles are selling you good information. 


Your industry can't reopen until the epidemic is over. You can deny it all you want, stage hand, but there aren't going to BE any large venues until


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LOL, our industry is bouncing back now. Employers are talking to us about July and August events now. It's gonna be fine.


Says the person who believes the virus is "just going to go away".

After Trump said that, 500,000 people died. Maybe you should listen to Dr Fauci instead.


----------



## RioBlazeLotaMota (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "and soon it will just go away" If Trump hadn't killed 400,000 with his lies and distortions, I'd laugh.
> 
> The entire state of California is doing pretty good. Your governor was so tough on the virus, he triggered a recall movement. Good for him.
> 
> ...


Very well said, but you cannot change the mind of the uninformed. I think Darwin’s natural selection is a great teacher to the ill informed. 
Live long, light up, good luck, you will need it plus 2 masks.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

Ron De Santis is in denial too. 

_TRAVEL_
_*Florida sues CDC to allow cruises to resume U.S. sailings, industry pushes for better treatment*
PUBLISHED THU, APR 8 20212:06 PM EDTUPDATED THU, APR 8 20212:55 PM EDT
Katie Tsai

KEY POINTS_

_Florida Governor Ron DeSantis announced on Thursday that the state will be filing a lawsuit against the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, demanding cruise ships be allowed to resume sailing immediately._
_Royal Caribbean announced Thursday that they will be extending the suspension of some of its trips leaving from U.S. ports._
_Disney Cruise Line will also be further suspending its U.S. trips through June._
It's so sad. People need to work but won't take actions necessary to open this economy back up. The Cruise Ship industry can't recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over. What about that statement is so hard for people to understand?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

RioBlazeLotaMota said:


> Very well said, but you cannot change the mind of the uninformed. I think Darwin’s natural selection is a great teacher to the ill informed.
> Live long, light up, good luck, you will need it plus 2 masks.


The information is there. What Diaz is doing is called doubling down. When confronted with solid evidence that the vaccine is safe and effective, he doubles down on his position by saying "it will just go away". It's ludicrous, of course, but his behavior is well documented among conservative, authoritarian types. Pretty soon, he's going to start quoting Qanon beliefs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Well MMA is a different breed,and I would say there is a lot more to worry about in that game,the main thing in that sport is your gas tank,fatigue makes cowards of men is a very true statement,out of gas out of fight. I,m familiar w/it as I trained some when I was younger,the ground fighting can be boring , the strategy and skill required to pull off some techniques are very subtle to the uninitiated eye. And adding rounds has kind of ruined it IMO. Wish boxing had the charasmatic fighters from the past though, 50's through 80's were the golden years IMO, some of the B/W footage of fights from 50's are absolutely classic so much talent all at the same time, incredible 15 round bouts.ccguns


I realize that these fighters are highly trained, skilled technicians with finesse......it's just I prefer straight up boxing......an old fan of the Marquees of Queensbury.....I like the fighters skill set, the focus of attack and defense with fists...just fists. I really miss many of those classic boxers of the 60'-70's-80's........,,,Ali-Frazier( I know a cliche, but transcendental)...Boom Boom was no pussy........remember Jerry Quarry......the Tyson fights certainly drew my attention.....Sugar Ray and Duran rival..........Sinks beats Ali, what a night.....took 20/1 bet on Spinks....PISSED a lot of people off.....,they still are.......and of course Marvin, #1 ranked best boxer of 80's. I better put this bong down for a couple of minutes Ya got me going.........


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Probably not going to happen if the epidemic is still with us. The CDC says we need between 75% and 85% of the population vaccinated before that's even possible.
> 
> You don't mind your industry dies, do you?


With the new more contagious variants the percentage of the population requiring immunization will increase in lock step the R0, the higher the R0, the higher the vaccination rate until we can all go mooow. Even if in America Canada and Mexico we are covered over 80%, what about the rest of the world? International travel is popular these days and borders will be completely porous to covid when travel resumes in earnest.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With the new more contagious variants the percentage of the population requiring immunization will increase in lock step the R0, the higher the R0, the higher the vaccination rate until we can all go mooow. Even if in America Canada and Mexico we are covered over 80%, what about the rest of the world? International travel is popular these days and borders will be completely porous to covid when travel resumes in earnest.


Not wanting to put the cart before the horse, how about if we first get Canada, US and Mexico on the path toward 80+% before tackling Afghanistan and Somalia?

I still worry about the true effectiveness of Sinovac. But we have a long way to go before our own neck of the woods is covered. 

You know that old saying that starts with, "how do you eat an elephant"?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

"It's just going to go away" If wishes were fishes, nobody would go hungry.


*Countries worldwide hit new records for virus cases, deaths*



_Nations around the world set new records Thursday for COVID-19 deaths and new coronavirus infections, and the disease surged even in some countries that have kept the virus in check. In the United States, Detroit leaders began making a plan to knock on every door to persuade people to get shots.

Brazil this week became just the third country, after the U.S. and Peru, to report a 24-hour tally of COVID-19 deaths that exceeded 4,000. India hit a peak of almost 127,000 new cases in 24 hours, and Iran set a new coronavirus infection record for the third straight day, reporting nearly 22,600 new cases.









Countries worldwide hit new records for virus cases, deaths


Nations around the world set new records Thursday for COVID-19 deaths and new coronavirus infections, and the disease surged even in some countries that have kept the virus in check. In the United...




apnews.com




_
One of the outcomes from this epidemic is the stark realization that there are a whole lot of ignorant people in this world who show no ability to learn.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 8, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I realize that these fighters are highly trained, skilled technicians with finesse......it's just I prefer straight up boxing......an old fan of the Marquees of Queensbury.....I like the fighters skill set, the focus of attack and defense with fists...just fists. I really miss many of those classic boxers of the 60'-70's-80's........,,,Ali-Frazier( I know a cliche, but transcendental)...Boom Boom was no pussy........remember Jerry Quarry......the Tyson fights certainly drew my attention.....Sugar Ray and Duran rival..........Sinks beats Ali, what a night.....took 20/1 bet on Spinks....PISSED a lot of people off.....,they still are.......and of course Marvin, #1 ranked best boxer of 80's. I better put this bong down for a couple of minutes Ya got me going.........


Wow. 

Try some simple punctuation rather than over a dozen incorrect ellipses. You'll look less the idiot Russian troll that you obviously are.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "and soon it will just go away" If Trump hadn't killed 400,000 with his lies and distortions, I'd laugh.
> 
> The entire state of California is doing pretty good. Your governor was so tough on the virus, *he triggered a recall movemen*t. Good for him.
> 
> ...


ummmmmmmmm that was for those French Laundry reservations

some people are so testy.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Wow.
> 
> Try some simple punctuation rather than over a dozen incorrect ellipses. You'll look less the idiot Russian troll that you obviously are.


Eat my shorts


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2021)

Ya pitiful obloquious miscreant........why do you display your imbecilities to all of these nice people at Rollitup?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 8, 2021)

Care to try that again in English, comrade?


----------



## printer (Apr 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Care to try that again in English, comrade?


Because you know, no real person talks like that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Not wanting to put the cart before the horse, how about if we first get Canada, US and Mexico on the path toward 80+% before tackling Afghanistan and Somalia?
> 
> I still worry about the true effectiveness of Sinovac. But we have a long way to go before our own neck of the woods is covered.
> 
> You know that old saying that starts with, "how do you eat an elephant"?


By July we are gonna be drowning in vaccine supplies (you guys before us) as the orders come in and others are approved, though now that they have some winners, additional approvals might take a little longer. The only ones who won't be protected by fall are kids and of course the usual suspects, studies might be completed by then so kids can be protected too. We could end up in a situation that for the vaccinated, covid might end up like the flu, with new variants that won't be that serious to the protected, the unprotected are another story. I don't think that will be the case though, these vaccines and future boosters should stop it in it's tracks, eventually. This virus does not mutate that much, or quickly, compared to other respiratory viruses it is a rock of stability.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, I got both Pfizer shots. The 2nd was 3 days ago.

Zero side effects other than a sore arm which you probably should have after it gets impaled with a metal sliver.

So now that I have the mRNA vac, and since half these Trump dickheads don't want theirs...

Do you think it's OK if I get the J&J more traditional style vac in July maybe?

I hate to see it go to waste and that could be the perfect double coverage. I heard Dr. Fauci say you couldn't OD on it. I also heard a nurse say booster shots may be in the future depending on how things go the rest of the year.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, well that guy is an idiot, and whatever he said was a year ago. We are at a different point now. Here's the curve for my county, which shows a steady decline since around Jan 15th..
> 
> View attachment 4874075


It also shows a decline last summer.... followed the surge. 
The US had 3 declines..... all followed by surges.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Your hesitancy is understandable, given your issues with allergies. What is not understandable is why you are hooked on the idea that the CDC is wrong and your shitty little newsletters and gossip circles are selling you good information.


I don't know what you're talking about. I posted screen shots from the CDC website. I didn't post any other links, so not sure what you're on about. Maybe you are confused.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Says the person who believes the virus is "just going to go away".
> 
> After Trump said that, 500,000 people died. Maybe you should listen to Dr Fauci instead.


Except that I didn't say that at all. I said "The good news is that covid has been on a stead decline since mid-January, even before vaccines began to roll out. "


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The information is there. What Diaz is doing is called doubling down. When confronted with solid evidence that the vaccine is safe and effective, he doubles down on his position by saying "it will just go away". It's ludicrous, of course, but his behavior is well documented among conservative, authoritarian types. Pretty soon, he's going to start quoting Qanon beliefs.


Show me where I said it would go away. You are misquoting me. Stop lying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Well, I got both Pfizer shots. The 2nd was 3 days ago.
> 
> Zero side effects other than a sore arm which you probably should have after it gets impaled with a metal sliver.
> 
> ...


I don't think that would be necessary, especially if you got an mRNA vaccine, talk to your doc, but I have a feeling he/she would not approve!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Show me where I said it would go away. You are misquoting me. Stop lying.


If you are afraid of taking the vaccine, deal with it yourself, don't spread doubt because you are trying to rationalize your fear in the face of overwhelming logic and evidence to the contrary. Like I said, go for an mRNA vaccine and get it at your doctor's office or a clinic with your EpiPen at ready. You are continuously turning molehills into mountains, perhaps you are afraid of needles? Talk to your doctor and follow their advice, you are not an epidemiologist and the experts have declared these vaccines safe and have taken them themselves. If you are worried about product liability claims then you have no conception of the risks involved, seek professional help.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you are afraid of taking the vaccine, deal with it yourself, don't spread doubt because you are trying to rationalize your fear in the face of overwhelming logic and evidence to the contrary. Like I said, go for an mRNA vaccine and get it at your doctor's office or a clinic with your EpiPen at ready. You are continuously turning molehills into mountains, perhaps you are afraid of needles? Talk to your doctor and follow their advice, you are not an epidemiologist and the experts have declared these vaccines safe and have taken them themselves. If you are worried about product liability claims then you have no conception of the risks involved, seek professional help.


You already said that once, now you are repeating yourself. Apparently you did not see my reply. I am not afraid. I am cautious. When you look both ways before crossing the street, is it because you are afraid? I don't know about you, but I don't just blindly run across the street because someone tells me it's safe. I look for myself and make my own determination before crossing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You already said that once, now you are repeating yourself. Apparently you did not see my reply. I am not afraid. I am cautious. When you look both ways before crossing the street, is it because you are afraid? I don't know about you, but I don't just blindly run across the street because someone tells me it's safe. I look for myself and make my own determination before crossing.


AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine: How common are blood clots and should I be worried? - CNN
You are not qualified to make that determination. Here is a news story about the most "dangerous" of the vaccines, bear in mind this syndrome happens without a vaccine too, but they are unsure of the rate. Compared to aspirin it is extremely safe thousand die from aspirin every year, many medications also cause death in much higher numbers than the covid vaccine. Even your EpiPen probably caused far more deaths than this covid vaccine. May cause convulsions and death is on the label of many medications and even in TV ads!

The mRNA vaccines are the safest for those with allergies, they contain a fat bubble and mRNA strands and not much else, other types of vaccines contain allergens such as egg by products. There are risks but they are low and above all manageable.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Acute Allergic Reactions to mRNA COVID-19 Vaccines | Allergy and Clinical Immunology | JAMA | JAMA Network

"In this prospective cohort of health care employees, 98% did not have any symptoms of an allergic reaction after receiving an mRNA COVID-19 vaccine. The remaining 2% reported some allergic symptoms; however, severe reactions consistent with anaphylaxis occurred at a rate of 2.47 per 10 000 vaccinations. All individuals with anaphylaxis cases recovered without shock or endotracheal intubation.

The incidence rate of confirmed anaphylaxis in this study is larger than that reported by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention based on passive spontaneous reporting methods (0.025-0.11/10 000 vaccinations).1 *However, the overall risk of anaphylaxis to an mRNA COVID-19 vaccine remains extremely low and largely comparable to other common health care exposures*.4 Although cases were clinically compatible with anaphylaxis, the mechanism of these reactions is unknown.

Most of the vaccine recipients with anaphylaxis had allergy histories, with 31% having prior anaphylaxis. However, given that approximately 5% of adults have severe food allergy histories5 and 1% of adults have severe drug allergy histories,6 this MGB employee cohort likely included almost 4000 individuals with severe food or medication allergy histories who were safely vaccinated".


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. I posted screen shots from the CDC website. I didn't post any other links, so not sure what you're on about. Maybe you are confused.





PJ Diaz said:


> Except that I didn't say that at all. I said "The good news is that covid has been on a stead decline since mid-January, even before vaccines began to roll out. "





PJ Diaz said:


> Show me where I said it would go away. You are misquoting me. Stop lying.


Diaz has done this before. When feeling cornered, he doubles down by denying he even said it. I've even had to drag his stupid statements around in my sig line just to keep it handy for the times he lied about it.

The thing is, I've always agreed that he has the right to reject the vaccine. We differ over whether or not being vaccinated can be a requirement for certain jobs, like staging public entertainment events at large venues. But then again, Major League Baseball, other pro sports, the military are all good examples of how an employer has shuffled off hesitant employees without legal hassles. 

The economy isn't going to recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over. To do that quickly, about 80% of the people in this country have to be vaccinated. It could be that Diaz's employers are already working on a plan to nudge their stage hands into compliance. A little coercion from an employer will be helpful in convincing some of the hesitant.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> ummmmmmmmm that was for those French Laundry reservations
> 
> some people are so testy.


Newsom stuck his foot in it on that, didn't he? Right when the crisis was worse and he was quite rightly mandating businesses and schools be closed, he had a gay old time with some richy riches. It kind of puts him in the "do not support" category of Democrats. Except I'd vote for him over a Republican any day. But the recall will just have him on the ballot. yes or no. I don't think it's an easy call. 

But really, it's the resentment to the Covid precautions are a combination of Republican partisanship and Juggalos who can't handle objective science and want to pack together and bask like seals on a beach in massive super spreading events. So, the recall is political, not rational.


----------



## Ellisk (Apr 8, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


If we have to assume we "trust the science" then that skews the poll because most that won't take it is BECAUSE we don't "trust the science". To trust the science you would have to trust the scientist and I don't. They all too often have a political agenda and can shape the science to match up with their political leanings. Dr. Fauci has lied when it suited him about wearing mask. Social media has banned all dissenting opinions about all aspects of covid and the effectiveness of "social distancing" and mask wearing. We are only getting the "science" from left leaning doctors, including CDC doctors,the WHO and universities. So no, I won't assume we trust the science, but thanks for asking. 1/3 saying no is surprising, even to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You already said that once, now you are repeating yourself. Apparently you did not see my reply. I am not afraid. I am cautious. When you look both ways before crossing the street, is it because you are afraid? I don't know about you, but I don't just blindly run across the street because someone tells me it's safe. I look for myself and make my own determination before crossing.


Ok let's use logic to make a risk determination, How old are you? Do you have an underlying medical condition? Are of Hispanic descent? Work in a high risk environment? You might soon as venues fill this spring and summer. Have a high rate of community spread? Factor in the new variants that are taking down 40 somethings these days too and are spreading like wild fire by being just 70% more contagious.

Make two columns of pros and cons like Ben Franklin, you will see that the benefits out weigh the risk by several orders of magnitude (a really big number). Bear in mind also that it's not just your life on the line but others too. If you end up in the hospital they will be pumping you full of drugs that are more likely to cause a reaction too. Also the mRNA vaccines only produce a viral spike protein and nothing else, during replication covid fucks up all the time and spews out lots of different harmful proteins and protein fragments, it doesn't replicate completely much of the time and leaves a real intracellular mess of weird proteins and other junk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Diaz has done this before. When feeling cornered, he doubles down by denying he even said it. I've even had to drag his stupid statements around in my sig line just to keep it handy for the times he lied about it.
> 
> The thing is, I've always agreed that he has the right to reject the vaccine. We differ over whether or not being vaccinated can be a requirement for certain jobs, like staging public entertainment events at large venues. But then again, Major League Baseball, other pro sports, the military are all good examples of how an employer has shuffled off hesitant employees without legal hassles.
> 
> The economy isn't going to recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over. To do that quickly, about 80% of the people in this country have to be vaccinated. It could be that Diaz's employers are already working on a plan to nudge their stage hands into compliance. A little coercion from an employer will be helpful in convincing some of the hesitant.


I believe heath insurance companies will drop coverage for the unvaccinated if they get covid at some point. If required they will cancel coverage and make them sign a new contract with a check box and may even require proof of vaccination. They will save many billions doing this and besides who is gonna stop them? If anything the Biden administration will do nothing about it, they want everybody vaccinated and this is a way to drive that number up without taking the heat for it. Not that there would be much heat with 75 to 80% of voters vaccinated. Remember getting vaccinated is an action, like voting, not mere words, actions speak louder than words because they betray true motives.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> If we have to assume we "trust the science" then that skews the poll because most that won't take it is BECAUSE we don't "trust the science". To trust the science you would have to trust the scientist and I don't. They all too often have a political agenda and can shape the science to match up with their political leanings. Dr. Fauci has lied when it suited him about wearing mask. Social media has banned all dissenting opinions about all aspects of covid and the effectiveness of "social distancing" and mask wearing. We are only getting the "science" from left leaning doctors, including CDC doctors,the WHO and universities. So no, I won't assume we trust the science, but thanks for asking. 1/3 saying no is surprising, even to me.


_If we have to assume we "trust the science"_

Actually, not.

Science isn't about trust it's about convincing with facts and logical arguments. Science involves a great degree of skepticism. We'll argue about the smallest detail if it contradicts a theory. A trusted person in science is one who has a long reputation of being right about the facts and what they mean. It can be lost in a single paper, so it's not a small matter to lie. 

What you are expressing is cynicism. It is based upon the belief that everybody is out for themselves and are lying just so they can get ahead.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I believe heath insurance companies will drop coverage for the unvaccinated if they get covid at some point. If required they will cancel coverage and make them sign a new contract with a check box and may even require proof of vaccination. They will save many billions doing this and besides who is gonna stop them? If anything the Biden administration will do nothing about it, they want everybody vaccinated and this is a way to drive that number up without taking the heat for it. Not that there would be much heat with 75 to 80% of voters vaccinated. Remember getting vaccinated is an action, like voting, not mere words, actions speak louder than words because they betray true motives.


hopefully, the hesitant will see how much better we have it and find a reason to overcome their somewhat justified fears.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 8, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Care to try that again in English, comrade?


Uncanny. You must be related to a guy I knew a long,long time ago.....the tone, intention, delivery, the assinine dialogue....a stable genius...............a pogue poster boy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

In Canada we are going for one dose and crossing our fingers for more. A single mRNA vaccine offers 80% protection and if we reserved doses, we'd average 40% instead of 80%, better to get the single shot in arms and wait for new supplies. A single dose will prevent hospitalizations and deaths too, even with the UK variant. I figure we will get more Astra Zeneca in the near term and will take advantage of the hesitancy of some. Fauci said the US probably doesn't need their stockpile so we might get some more there too. People over 65 will get the mRNA vaccines and they are vaccinating younger folks with the Astra Zeneca, probably frontline workers. I await an announcement tomorrow here in NS when my age group will be eligible. We now have 37 cases in a province of about a million people, up from almost none a few weeks ago. We test extensively, contact trace and case isolate and have a high mask compliance rate.


----------



## Ellisk (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> _If we have to assume we "trust the science"_
> 
> Actually, not.
> 
> ...


I think some are lying but others are just falling in line, doing as there told. You will be canceled if you disagree or stray. There is no freedom of opinion on the left. There opinion is your opinion or else. They want us wearing mask and "social distancing" with no evidence it works and everybody knows children don't get sick from covid yet they close our schools and hurt our children all in the name of science. This is not science this is oppression.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> When feeling cornered, he doubles down by denying he even said it.


Show me where I said what you quoted me saying. You can't because I didn't. I already know your bully tactics. You don't really care about truth, you only care about appearing right (even when you aren't). It's the same complex you had as a kid when you bullied others, which never really fully left you as an adult. I know you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> I think some are lying but others are just falling in line, doing as there told. You will be canceled if you disagree or stray. There is no freedom of opinion on the left. There opinion is your opinion or else. They want us wearing mask and "social distancing" with no evidence it works and everybody knows children don't get sick from covid yet they close our schools and hurt our children all in the name of science. This is not science this is oppression.


Who's "they"?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Who's "they"?


You couldn't understand what he said? It was pretty obvious to me. He said "the left". If you are too dense to understand what that means, you shouldn't be in the politics section. I personally am on "the left", I'm just a lot further left than a lot of the democrats here are.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> There is no freedom of opinion on the left.


What happens if you disagree with Trump, like say Liz Chaney or those election officials in Georgia?

Trump and the republicans are the authoritarians, even tried to overturn a free fair election, and subvert the will of the people through insurrection and treason. You are a sucker and a fool, an unpatriotic asshole who threw his country under the bus and allied with a hostile foreign power and you will be treated as the traitors to the constitution that you in fact are. Welcome to the wrong side of the national security community and history, you've already lost and the mopping up had begun. There never was a deep state, but there is one now and they have a new target, along with the Russians.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You couldn't understand what he said? It was pretty obvious to me. He said "the left". If you are too dense to understand what that means, you shouldn't be in the politics section. I personally am on "the left", I'm just a lot further left than a lot of the democrats here are.


Pretty vague, I think he means patriots because there is no left and right any more, there's patriots and traitors to the constitution and country. The right follows a failed ideology and are in crises now and about to split, every one of them betrayed their country, even those who voted to support the constitution during the insurrection, the right stands for nothing. Shit the republicans never even had an election platform only a dog whistle and now voter suppression cause they know they are losers. They have no vision or purpose and are only interested in holding power by whatever means fair or fowl, no patriot could vote for them, only suckers and fools.

The vague "they", the other, the left, democrats, the deep state, meaningless generalizations, and repeated bullshit. We really know what it's all about, bigotry racism and fear, "they are taking over"!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> I think some are lying but others are just falling in line, doing as there told. You will be canceled if you disagree or stray. There is no freedom of opinion on the left. There opinion is your opinion or else. They want us wearing mask and "social distancing" with no evidence it works and everybody knows children don't get sick from covid yet they close our schools and hurt our children all in the name of science. This is not science this is oppression.


Yer lucky it's not me or they would be breaking up anti mask and lock down protests with flame throwers and tossing the leftovers behind barbed wire. But then again I'm pretty left wing.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pretty vague, I think he means patriots because there is no left and right any more, there's patriots and traitors to the constitution and country. The right follows a failed ideology and are in crises now and about to split, every one of them betrayed their country, even those who voted to support the constitution during the insurrection, the right stands for nothing. Shit the republicans never even had an election platform only a dog whistle and now voter suppression cause they know they are losers. They have no vision or purpose and are only interested in holding power by whatever means fair or fowl, no patriot could vote for them, only suckers and fools.
> 
> The vague "they", the other, the left, democrats, the deep state, meaningless generalizations, and repeated bullshit. We really know what it's all about, bigotry racism and fear, "they are taking over"!


"There's no left and right anymore"? But then you go on to describe what you think "the right" follows ideologically. You are lost in your own post.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> They have no vision or purpose


As you would say, who's "they". (sarcasm)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer lucky it's not me or they would be breaking up anti mask and lock down protests with flame throwers and tossing the leftovers behind barbed wire. But then again I pretty left wing.


It's not "left wing" to want to cause harm to those who have opposing views. That's closer to Nazism.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We really know what it's all about, bigotry


But you think that this is somehow not bigotry..



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer lucky it's not me or they would be breaking up anti mask and lock down protests with flame throwers and tossing the leftovers behind barbed wire.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "There's no left and right anymore"? But then you go on to describe what you think "the right" follows ideologically. You are lost in your own post.
> 
> 
> 
> As you would say, who's "they". (sarcasm)


The they I refer to are pretty sharply self defined, they have their heads shoved up Trumps ass. Like I said there is no left and right, the right wing extremists (a media term) are traitors and terrorists. Right and left are really economic ideologies, the correct terms are fascists and liberals. The reason they are to the right economically has nothing to do with economic ideology and everything to do with not wanting to form a sharing community with the "other", black people. WTF do you think you have such a shitty healthcare system and poor education, the brown folks might get some is why. The civil war did not end in 1865 and America was not a truly democratic country until a few decades ago, black people could not vote in many parts of the country until recently in spite of the law and constitutional amendments. This is the last battle in that civil war, it's a cold civil war, but it's a war alright.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's not "left wing" to want to cause harm to those who have opposing views. That's closer to Nazism.


Public health, if the mortality rate was 10% and it is as contagious as it is now without vaccines in sight, they would be using flamethrowers to break up anti maskers and make vaccines mandatory. George Washington would have had you tied down, had your arm sliced open and cowpox puss applied to the wound as an inoculation for smallpox. It's history, George didn't fuck around with epidemics, neither did anybody else.

Fortunately such expediencies won't be necessary, but never underestimate what a democratic society will do to protect itself from such a threat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> But you think that this is somehow not bigotry..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874385


Gee, I'm not alone in these beliefs, the situation simply was not extreme enough, we got lucky with vaccines and an "acceptable" mortality rate. Trust me it would be the majority of the citizens who would demand such action in such circumstances, fear makes folks pretty intolerant of bullshit. There are pretty extreme public health measures on the books already, they just never enforced them.

Bigotry and racism are unreasonable beliefs without any rational basis, real and present dangers are in a different category all together, like national defense.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, I'm not alone in these beliefs, the situation simply was not extreme enough, we got lucky with vaccines and an "acceptable" mortality rate. Trust me it would be the majority of the citizens who would demand such action in such circumstances, fear makes folks pretty intolerant of bullshit. There are pretty extreme public health measures on the books already, they just never enforced them.
> 
> Bigotry and racism are unreasonable beliefs without any rational basis, real and present dangers are in a different category all together, like national defense.


You can't justify your bigotry by simply stating that you are not alone. You are just as intolerant towards others with differing beliefs as the Nazis were. In their eyes they were likely as self-justified as you are with your statements of wanting to burn anti-maskers with flamethrowers. It's sickening. You aren't left wing at all. You are just as fascist as those who you call fascists, if not more so.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> I think some are lying but others are just falling in line, doing as there told. You will be canceled if you disagree or stray. There is no freedom of opinion on the left. There opinion is your opinion or else. They want us wearing mask and "social distancing" with no evidence it works and everybody knows children don't get sick from covid yet they close our schools and hurt our children all in the name of science. This is not science this is oppression.


You make it so complicated. The objective facts are not all that complicated or difficult to understand.

During the first three months of the year, 1.5 million new cases of Covid were recorded and 200,000 people died from that disease. At the same time, 165 million people have been vaccinated and almost none have tested positive for Covid and no deaths have been found to be due to averse reactions to the vaccine.

There is no blind trust in the statement that the vaccine is safe and effective. There is no room for judgement on this. The vaccines currently in use in the US are safe and effective. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada we are going for one dose and crossing our fingers for more. A single mRNA vaccine offers 80% protection and if we reserved doses, we'd average 40% instead of 80%, better to get the single shot in arms and wait for new supplies. A single dose will prevent hospitalizations and deaths too, even with the UK variant. I figure we will get more Astra Zeneca in the near term and will take advantage of the hesitancy of some. Fauci said the US probably doesn't need their stockpile so we might get some more there too. People over 65 will get the mRNA vaccines and they are vaccinating younger folks with the Astra Zeneca, probably frontline workers. I await an announcement tomorrow here in NS when my age group will be eligible. We now have 37 cases in a province of about a million people, up from almost none a few weeks ago. We test extensively, contact trace and case isolate and have a high mask compliance rate.


Are delays in delivering the Astra Zenica vaccine causing the shortages?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You can't justify your bigotry by simply stating that you are not alone. You are just as intolerant towards others with differing beliefs as the Nazis were. In their eyes they were likely as self-justified as you are with your statements of wanting to burn anti-maskers with flamethrowers. It's sickening. You aren't left wing at all. You are just as fascist as those who you call fascists, if not more so.


I'm intolerant towards Nazi's and Trumpers, they don't have different opinions only what Trump tells them to believe, but are merely driven by fear and hate. I'm plenty tolerant and can tolerate many different points of view, however when it comes to bullshit that puts liberal democracy at risk or are a risk to public health as they are, my patience wears a bit thin, the same goes for willful ignorance or spreading disinformation that kills people with stupidity. Racism and bigotry have almost destroyed your country, those who seek to protect it aren't bigots, they are patriots. The culture wars are merely a proxy for tribalism based on racism and bigotry.

Understand this though, if a pandemic is bad enough the government would use deadly force and interment and not tolerate super spreader events or those who break public health laws. America was an outlier in this pandemic (500,000 dead) because of government mismanagement and malicious lying, other countries used a firmer approach. In Canada and Australia as well as many other places people were jailed and fined enormous sums of money for violation public health rules.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Are delays in delivering the Astra Zenica vaccine causing the shortages?


Not sure on the statues of that one, I think the situation is a bit dynamic, between the reluctance of some countries and the US situation. We are getting an additional 1.5 million doses of AZ today I believe in addition to the 10 million we got of assorted others, but mostly mRNAs. I figure one of those ten million has my name one it!

I understand the AZ vaccine can be produced very quickly and in volume, as can the J&J, we ordered over 800 million doses of various candidates very early on and the orders are trickling in, but should increase week by week. We ordered enough vaccine to innoculate the population 10 x over, so needless to say we will be giving it away one day! Coverage in the country varies a bit, we protected the first nations up north as a priority and have over half of them protected so far, but the population is not large. Where I live has the lowest vaccination rate in the country, but it's a supply issue and it's difficult to have mass vaccination sites with inconsistent supplies.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Newsom stuck his foot in it on that, didn't he? Right when the crisis was worse and he was quite rightly mandating businesses and schools be closed, he had a gay old time with some richy riches. It kind of puts him in the "do not support" category of Democrats. Except I'd vote for him over a Republican any day. But the recall will just have him on the ballot. yes or no. I don't think it's an easy call.
> 
> But really, it's the resentment to the Covid precautions are a combination of Republican partisanship and Juggalos who can't handle objective science and want to pack together and bask like seals on a beach in massive super spreading events. So, the recall is political, not rational.


i agree however he's not the only leader that didn't take his own advice.

sometimes my friend, it's the devil you know versus the one you don't.

i think the shaming had it's effect although you have to wonder what was up with the Kimberly Guilfoyle choice..he's a politician and that's why people hate them because they possess no moral compass. donor money has a lot to do with it- it's time to end it.

perfect example of all of this is Matt Gaetz.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada we are going for one dose and crossing our fingers for more. A single mRNA vaccine offers 80% protection and if we reserved doses, we'd average 40% instead of 80%, better to get the single shot in arms and wait for new supplies. A single dose will prevent hospitalizations and deaths too, even with the UK variant. I figure we will get more Astra Zeneca in the near term and will take advantage of the hesitancy of some. Fauci said the US probably doesn't need their stockpile so we might get some more there too. People over 65 will get the mRNA vaccines and they are vaccinating younger folks with the Astra Zeneca, probably frontline workers. I await an announcement tomorrow here in NS when my age group will be eligible. We now have 37 cases in a province of about a million people, up from almost none a few weeks ago. We test extensively, contact trace and case isolate and have a high mask compliance rate.


Each province is different I guess. In Ontario as I understand it, we are not administering the AZ vaccine to anyone UNDER 55 at the moment.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada we are going for one dose and crossing our fingers for more. A single mRNA vaccine offers 80% protection and if we reserved doses, we'd average 40% instead of 80%, better to get the single shot in arms and wait for new supplies. A single dose will prevent hospitalizations and deaths too, even with the UK variant. I figure we will get more Astra Zeneca in the near term and will take advantage of the hesitancy of some. Fauci said the US probably doesn't need their stockpile so we might get some more there too. People over 65 will get the mRNA vaccines and they are vaccinating younger folks with the Astra Zeneca, probably frontline workers. I await an announcement tomorrow here in NS when my age group will be eligible. We now have 37 cases in a province of about a million people, up from almost none a few weeks ago. We test extensively, contact trace and case isolate and have a high mask compliance rate.


you're safer at home and keep masked up, hands washed; have your deliveries in..this changes daily and you might have all the vaccine you need in a week or two.

i just went to walmart for the first time in 13 months to get pillows because you can't buy them online.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Each province is different I guess. In Ontario as I understand it, we are not administering the AZ vaccine to anyone UNDER 55 at the moment.


are you guys on lockdown? Ontario?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Each province is different I guess. In Ontario as I understand it, we are not administering the AZ vaccine to anyone UNDER 55 at the moment.


Here too, but I would expect younger front line workers to get the AZ vaccine as supplies increase and the science becomes clear. The risks of many over the counter medications and prescription drugs exceed the AZ vaccine risks by several orders of magnitude, common sense will prevail and individuals at risk identified. Anybody who qualifies can get and AZ vaccine here, plenty of locations and lot's of supply, the mRNA vaccines are another matter, but I suspect the country will be covered by the combination of the two down to the age of 55 in a month, at least that's the plan here. In May they will be going after the 40 somethings with mRNA vaccines. We have 4 approved vaccines so far and haven't seen much of the J&J yet, but I expect that will change soon with large volume production.

*Recommended age groups by vaccine:*

Pfizer BioNTech: *16 years and older*
Moderna: *18 years and older*
AstraZeneca/Covishield: *55 to 64 years of age*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> are you guys on lockdown? Ontario?


Yes. Lockdown number 3.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> ..... .... ...............


Hidden message, comrade?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes. Lockdown number 3.


Not nice, but necessary to contain the spread, people know it's temporary shelter until they get the jab and won't last too long. The better weather will help too with outside activities that can be done safely, sunshine stops the spread outside. The drunks can drink in the park while they watch the gym rats exercise on the grass, the rest will just have to tolerate their kids a little longer! We ordered over 800 million doses (10x pop) early in the game from the top contenders, so we are near the top of several delivery lists. Something tells me we will be giving away 700 million doses or reassigning contracts before the year is out


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I realize that these fighters are highly trained, skilled technicians with finesse......it's just I prefer straight up boxing......an old fan of the Marquees of Queensbury.....I like the fighters skill set, the focus of attack and defense with fists...just fists. I really miss many of those classic boxers of the 60'-70's-80's........,,,Ali-Frazier( I know a cliche, but transcendental)...Boom Boom was no pussy........remember Jerry Quarry......the Tyson fights certainly drew my attention.....Sugar Ray and Duran rival..........Sinks beats Ali, what a night.....took 20/1 bet on Spinks....PISSED a lot of people off.....,they still are.......and of course Marvin, #1 ranked best boxer of 80's. I better put this bong down for a couple of minutes Ya got me going.........


I hear you,my favorite is the 50's quartet of Robinson,LaMotta,Basilio, and Fulmer, these guys fought each other multiple times,WARS going 15 many times,ferocious body punching in those days. Joe Frazier a man that short going all the way to the top w/perpetual head movement non stop bobbing to get inside and do his ripping.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not nice, but necessary to contain the spread, people know it's temporary shelter until they get the jab and won't last too long. The better weather will help too with outside activities that can be done safely, sunshine stops the spread outside. The drunks can drink in the park while they watch the gym rats exercise on the grass, the rest will just have to tolerate their kids a little longer! We ordered over 800 million doses (10x pop) early in the game from the top contenders, so we are near the top of several delivery lists. Something tells me we will be giving away 700 million doses or reassigning contracts before the year is out


I don’t have a problem with a lockdown. I have a problem with the idiotic policy of repeated lockdowns because the government is opening things up too early with few restrictions. 

Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t have a problem with a lockdown. I have a problem with the idiotic policy of repeated lockdowns because the government is opening things up too early with few restrictions.
> 
> Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


Yep it meets the definition, but was almost universally repeated across multiple jurisdictions. Part of this was the insidious nature of the illness, it was bad, but not bad enough. If it had a 10% case mortality rate or higher and was killing children the most it would be a completely different ballgame as instincts took over most folks with kids, then you would see the fur fly and the flamethrowers employed against idiots, razor wire and the whole nine yards.

Bars, in door dining and gyms are not necessary, either are schools full of dead kids.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> If we have to assume we "trust the science" then that skews the poll because most that won't take it is BECAUSE we don't "trust the science". To trust the science you would have to trust the scientist and I don't. They all too often have a political agenda and can shape the science to match up with their political leanings. Dr. Fauci has lied when it suited him about wearing mask. Social media has banned all dissenting opinions about all aspects of covid and the effectiveness of "social distancing" and mask wearing. We are only getting the "science" from left leaning doctors, including CDC doctors,the WHO and universities. So no, I won't assume we trust the science, but thanks for asking. 1/3 saying no is surprising, even to me.





Ellisk said:


> I think some are lying but others are just falling in line, doing as there told. You will be canceled if you disagree or stray. There is no freedom of opinion on the left. There opinion is your opinion or else. They want us wearing mask and "social distancing" with no evidence it works and everybody knows children don't get sick from covid yet they close our schools and hurt our children all in the name of science. This is not science this is oppression.





No wonder you said you hate people like me. Because you want to spew the lies that your handlers (unless you are just another Useful Idiot) give you to push out into the world to make it a more dangerous place.





PJ Diaz said:


> You couldn't understand what he said? It was pretty obvious to me. He said "the left". If you are too dense to understand what that means, you shouldn't be in the politics section. I personally am on "the left", I'm just a lot further left than a lot of the democrats here are.


I lol at your use of 'he'.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

Ellisk said:


> If we have to assume we "trust the science" then that skews the poll because most that won't take it is BECAUSE we don't "trust the science". To trust the science you would have to trust the scientist and I don't. They all too often have a political agenda and can shape the science to match up with their political leanings. Dr. Fauci has lied when it suited him about wearing mask. Social media has banned all dissenting opinions about all aspects of covid and the effectiveness of "social distancing" and mask wearing. We are only getting the "science" from left leaning doctors, including CDC doctors,the WHO and universities. So no, I won't assume we trust the science, but thanks for asking. 1/3 saying no is surprising, even to me.


That’s right. Don’t “trust the science” or the left leaning doctors. Trust your inbred, right wing, 6th grade educated friends on face book.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Diaz has done this before. When feeling cornered, he doubles down by denying he even said it. I've even had to drag his stupid statements around in my sig line just to keep it handy for the times he lied about it.
> 
> The thing is, I've always agreed that he has the right to reject the vaccine. We differ over whether or not being vaccinated can be a requirement for certain jobs, like staging public entertainment events at large venues. But then again, Major League Baseball, other pro sports, the military are all good examples of how an employer has shuffled off hesitant employees without legal hassles.
> 
> The economy isn't going to recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over. To do that quickly, about 80% of the people in this country have to be vaccinated. It could be that Diaz's employers are already working on a plan to nudge their stage hands into compliance. A little coercion from an employer will be helpful in convincing some of the hesitant.


The way the military is doing it is "take the vaccine or leave is denied in July, where you will do staff duty off and on." Typical way for the military to do things


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2021)

People that refuse the vaccine are selfish, have superiority complexes and have no idea what team work is all about. Plus being very paranoid, serious character flaws.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t have a problem with a lockdown. I have a problem with the idiotic policy of repeated lockdowns because the government is opening things up too early with few restrictions.
> 
> Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


It won't be long now but if you're anxious here's another link to get a vaccine in Ontario. Those turning 60 this year can sign up. We had already signed up at shoppers drug mart but my wife and Mom are now scheduled for their shot next Thursday in Woodstock. 









How to book a COVID-19 vaccine appointment


Find out how you can schedule your COVID-19 vaccine appointments




covid-19.ontario.ca





On a different note, DoFo (Doug Ford) cancelled live streamed concerts. It's not like the two of us watching the KISS concert at New Year's in our home was a super spreader event. 









Ontario emergency brake rules prohibit concert livestreams, angering venue owners


Ontario concert venue owners are being dealt another COVID-19 setback after the provincial government outlawed live streaming shows for the second time this year.




beta-cp24-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I hear you,my favorite is the 50's quartet of Robinson,LaMotta,Basilio, and Fulmer, these guys fought each other multiple times,WARS going 15 many times,ferocious body punching in those days. Joe Frazier a man that short going all the way to the top w/perpetual head movement non stop bobbing to get inside and do his ripping.ccguns


I met with Carmen Basilio back in the 60's.....a humble congenial man......oh, those classic, vintage bouts.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 9, 2021)

I just got my first vaccine appointment, April 17th...never been hyped for a shot before!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

I guess the Englih language would seem like code to any Neanderthal......don't feel bad, you are not alone.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I just got my first vaccine appointment, April 17th...never been hyped for a shot before!


It’s very exciting! I can’t wait to get my second one on the 21st. Which one are you getting?


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s very exciting! I can’t wait to get my second one on the 21st. Which one are you getting?


I'm in a rural area so we all get Moderna for now, until J&J gets wider distribution. I'd have been happy with any of them though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I'm in a rural area so we all get Moderna for now, until J&J gets wider distribution. I'd have been happy with any of them though.


I got Moderna as well. I would be happy with any . They are all awesome!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

printer said:


> Because you know, no real person talks like that.


We'll I figured his expertise and critique of my piece, writing style,structure,punctuation, in depth analysis syntax, discourse analysis indicated the Engllish language was his wheelhouse........he appeared to be highly educated. Sorry so much, I'll dumb-it down for you and Jacko Mac.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s very exciting! I can’t wait to get my second one on the 21st. Which one are you getting?


I got 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s very exciting! I can’t wait to get my second one on the 21st. Which one are you getting?


I got Pfizered-up........caught nice buzz...........just bothered my forearm/elbow


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I just got my first vaccine appointment, April 17th...never been hyped for a shot before!


Me either, however I got Pfizered-up....I feel this shit is gonna be around for a nice long visit......not going anywhere, but I want to. Smart choice...when in doubt I always go with the gut.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> People that refuse the vaccine are selfish, have superiority complexes and have no idea what team work is all about. Plus being very paranoid, serious character flaws.


Do people have any idea of the impact of vaccines on the wold since conception.. I knew those Anti Vaxxers in 50's............so sad watching those young kids so crippled up and twisted for life........."thanks mom and dad "..if only they had taken the plunge.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Do people have any idea of the impact of vaccines on the wold since conception.. I knew those Anti Vaxxers in 50's............so sad watching those young kids so crippled up and twisted for life........."thanks mom and dad "..if only they had taken the plunge.


Indeed. Very sad to see. One of my childhood friends father had polio. His one arm was stunted and his hand started at his elbow. He was very tall, overweight and bald and an albino . He looked like a monster but was so nice ! Luckily his disability didn’t get in the way of his success . He was a very successful and wealthy business man.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> The way the military is doing it is "take the vaccine or leave is denied in July, where you will do staff duty off and on." Typical way for the military to do things


So, don't join. Their mission is to be ready to fight a war, not soothe the brows of people who are bad at reasoning. 

Most companies are going in that direction too. Antivaxxers threaten our economy. If you don't want a vaccine, don't take it but an employer has every right to exclude antivaxxers when they threaten the health of other employees or customers. They don't want a plague ridden anachronism to ruin their business. It's also an indication of low intelligence, so, they will find ways to legally let them go. No loss.


----------



## The Stand (Apr 9, 2021)

I got my second Moderna shot yesterday at the VA. My wife got her second Pfizer shot yesterday too. We are feeling very fortunate.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I got Moderna as well. I would be happy with any . They are all awesome!


It was Pfizer for me. Yesterday. First shot. I wasn't choosing, it was the daily special. I would have gladly accepted any of the three currently on offer.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> We'll I figured his expertise and critique of my piece, writing style,structure,punctuation, in depth analysis syntax, discourse analysis indicated the Engllish language was his wheelhouse........he appeared to be highly educated. Sorry so much, I'll dumb-it down for you and Jacko Mac.


You are so kind.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, don't join. Their mission is to be ready to fight a war, not soothe the brows of people who are bad at reasoning.
> 
> Most companies are going in that direction too. Antivaxxers threaten our economy. If you don't want a vaccine, don't take it but an employer has every right to exclude antivaxxers when they threaten the health of other employees or customers. They don't want a plague ridden anachronism to ruin their business. It's also an indication of low intelligence, so, they will find ways to legally let them go. No loss.


It’s so true! I am so happy for businesses to be able to fire antivaxxers . They can finally get rid of the stupid employees legally! Antivaxxers will have to group together and live like animals in order to survive because no civilized intelligent society will want them around.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i agree however he's not the only leader that didn't take his own advice.
> 
> sometimes my friend, it's the devil you know versus the one you don't.
> 
> ...


yah, that he married Guilfoyle is a red flag for me too. 

I followed my dick into enemy territory before. But that was when I was in my twenties. To be honest, she rejected ME, so it's all good and I was given the chance to see my mistake. Didn't happen again. Well, not much.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s so true! I am so happy for businesses to be able to fire antivaxxers . They can finally get rid of the stupid employees legally! Antivaxxers will have to group together and live like animals in order to survive because no civilized intelligent society will want them around.


It's justice in a way. Those same luddites along with other Trumpers caused this epidemic to reach the level that it has. Health officials who worked under Trump's administration figure that the first hundred thousand dead was unavoidable. The blood of the remaining 500,000 who died this past year is on Trump's and his follower's hands. 

So, they can either get vaccinated or become second class citizens.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 9, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I met with Carmen Basilio back in the 60's.....a humble congenial man......oh, those classic, vintage bouts.


The man was a onion farmer I believe,durable,tough as hell, ton of heart bet no one dared make fun of his name Carmen.ccguns


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 4874784


Energy that comes from antivaxxers is fossil fuel.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm intolerant towards Nazi's and Trumpers, they don't have different opinions only what Trump tells them to believe, but are merely driven by fear and hate. I'm plenty tolerant and can tolerate many different points of view, however when it comes to bullshit that puts liberal democracy at risk or are a risk to public health as they are, my patience wears a bit thin, the same goes for willful ignorance or spreading disinformation that kills people with stupidity. Racism and bigotry have almost destroyed your country, those who seek to protect it aren't bigots, they are patriots. The culture wars are merely a proxy for tribalism based on racism and bigotry.
> 
> Understand this though, if a pandemic is bad enough the government would use deadly force and interment and not tolerate super spreader events or those who break public health laws. America was an outlier in this pandemic (500,000 dead) because of government mismanagement and malicious lying, other countries used a firmer approach. In Canada and Australia as well as many other places people were jailed and fined enormous sums of money for violation public health rules.


You said that you want to burn people who don't want to be vaccinated with flame throwers. That has nothing to do with intolerance towards nazis or Trump lovers. There are plenty of us Trump haters who are hesitant to vaccinate. You don't even understand the realities of this country aside from what you view through your television.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You said that you want to burn people who don't want to be vaccinated with flame throwers. That has nothing to do with intolerance towards nazis or Trump lovers. There are plenty of us Trump haters who are hesitant to vaccinate. You don't even understand the realities of this country aside from what you view through your television.


How do you know he watches TV?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

printer said:


> How do you know he watches TV?


Yeah, I thought about that as I was typing it, but figured I'd leave it, as it gets the message across even if a bit inaccurately. Thanks for your nitpicking tho.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You said that you want to burn people who don't want to be vaccinated with flame throwers. That has nothing to do with intolerance towards nazis or Trump lovers. There are plenty of us Trump haters who are hesitant to vaccinate. You don't even understand the realities of this country aside from what you view through your television.


I figured you'd be back and I figured you'd seize upon it. Like I said a democratic government will use flame throwers in the right circumstances to control a pandemic. A higher mortality rate and killing children in large numbers will do the trick. Personally I'd never us a flamethrower unless it was legal for me to do so and I felt it was required. In America 500,000 deaths was more the result of incompetence and stupidity than the result of a pandemic. One or two hundred thousand older adults dying would be the case with a competent government and would not be enough to evoke such a response.

Ask yourself what the government would do if the case mortality rate exceeded 10%, instead of .4%, it killed kids and younger people like the 1918 pandemic and there was no vaccine in sight. Before the introduction of a smallpox vaccine in 1796, on average *7.6%* (1-in-13) of all deaths were caused by smallpox. People took extreme measures then too and Washington was ahead of the game by a decade and had his army inoculated.

"Two forms of the *disease* are recognized, *variola minor* with a mortality rate of approximately *1%*, and the more common variola major with a mortality rate of *30%*. Between 65–80% of survivors are marked with deep pitted scars (pockmarks), most prominent on the face. "


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 9, 2021)

First dose yesterday 
Feel great


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You said that you want to burn people who don't want to be vaccinated with flame throwers. That has nothing to do with intolerance towards nazis or Trump lovers. There are plenty of us Trump haters who are hesitant to vaccinate. You don't even understand the realities of this country aside from what you view through your television.


Don't get too upset about it, it has everything to do with human nature and not America, they would be using flamethrowers in Canada too if a pandemic was bad enough. You should see what large scale fear and panic will do to a society, in a real serious pandemic with a high mortality rate most of the Trumpers would be dead, so would those lucky enough to survive until a vaccine was developed and refused it. Nothing like dying in large numbers to get folks attention and it would bitch slap most Trumpers to reality before too many died though.

With this pandemic and it's case mortality rate of .4% you have the luxury of your feelings and opinion. I hope you come around to the correct decision, you have all the facts and at this point you are clearly not driven by logic, but by fear, though that is not necessarily a bad thing.

Those who would sneer at public health measures would be treated like traitors if the mortality rate was high enough, with a contagious pandemic at some point flamethrowers would be employed. It's not an American thing, it's a human thing and applies to all societies that would survive. Even nice people can be real pricks if their family's safety is on the line.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Don't get too upset about it, it has everything to do with human nature and not America, they would be using flamethrowers in Canada too if a pandemic was bad enough. You should see what large scale fear and panic will do to a society, in a real serious pandemic with a high mortality rate most of the Trumpers would be dead, so would those lucky enough to survive until a vaccine was developed and refused it. Nothing like dying in large numbers to get folks attention and it would bitch slap most Trumpers to reality before too many died though.
> 
> With this pandemic and it's case mortality rate of .4% you have the luxury of your feelings and opinion. I hope you come around to the correct decision, you have all the facts and at this point you are clearly not driven by logic, but by fear, though that is not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Those who would sneer at public health measures would be treated like traitors if the mortality rate was high enough, with a contagious pandemic at some point flamethrowers would be employed. It's not an American thing, it's a human thing and applies to all societies that would survive. Even nice people can be real pricks if their family's safety is on the line.


I'm pretty clear where you stand. No need to beat it to death, like you would if you met up with someone who wasn't vaccinated. I get it dude.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You said that you want to burn people who don't want to be vaccinated with flame throwers. That has nothing to do with intolerance towards nazis or Trump lovers. There are plenty of us Trump haters who are hesitant to vaccinate. You don't even understand the realities of this country aside from what you view through your television.


yah, DIY gets a bit extreme for me too, at times. 

I recognize your right to say no to the vaccine. You are going to have to recognize our right to exclude you from common society if you do say no. It's your choice whether or not to join us.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I recognize your right to say no to the vaccine. You are going to have to recognize our right to exclude you from common society if you do say no. It's your choice whether or not to join us.


yea but it isn't a "vaccine" in the traditional sense of that word

doesn't help you from catching it and spreading it 

only person that it "might" help is yourself - so there's really no point in excluding anybody who chooses not to get the shot


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Isn't the J&J a traditional vaccine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm pretty clear where you stand. No need to beat it to death, like you would if you met up with someone who wasn't vaccinated. I get it dude.


I'll be immunized soon and will have little fear of the unvaccinated, believe it of not I do care and spent a bit of time working you over because I do, otherwise I would not have bothered. I've spent much of the time explaining how the science works. Sorry for getting under your skin but it was intentional!  You are not a Trumper, just someone with different opinions on somethings that don't matter much to me. It's protecting others that is the most important thing and the way you do that is by protecting yourself. I believe the risks are minimal based on the evidence and expert opinion, but your doctor should make the call on this one.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Isn't the J&J a traditional vaccine?



it is not - it's a viral vector


Viral vector-based vaccines differ from most conventional vaccines in that they don’t actually contain antigens, but rather use the body’s own cells to produce them. They do this by using a modified virus (the vector) to deliver genetic code for antigen, in the case of COVID-19 spike proteins found on the surface of the virus, into human cells. By infecting cells and instructing them to make large amounts of antigen, which then trigger an immune response, the vaccine mimics what happens during natural infection with certain pathogens - especially viruses. This has the advantage of triggering a strong cellular immune response by T cells as well the production of antibodies by B cells. An example of a viral vector vaccine is the rVSV-ZEBOV vaccine against Ebola.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Cool, that's actually pretty close isn't it? Basically doing the same thing, but without using the actual Covid cells..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea but it isn't a "vaccine" in the traditional sense of that word
> 
> doesn't help you from catching it and spreading it
> 
> only person that it "might" help is yourself - so there's really no point in excluding anybody who chooses not to get the shot


That is not true, mRNA vaccines are safer and more effective than traditional ones, they also stop the spread by making sure you don't get it, these are facts and they are online for all to see, even the homework behind them. The small percentage of vaccinated people who do get it are usually asymptomatic and much less contagious. mRNA vaccine technology has been around for a decade and used for cancer treatment. Start reading some science and facts and stop relying on your "feelings". Also stop spreading dangerous disinformation and sheer bullshit.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is not true, mRNA vaccines are safer and more effective than traditional ones, they also stop the spread by making sure you don't get it, these are facts and they are online for all to see, even the homework behind them. The small percentage of vaccinated people who do get it are usually asymptomatic and much less contagious. mRNA vaccine technology has been around for a decade and used for cancer treatment. Start reading some science and facts and stop relying on your "feelings". Also stop spreading dangerous disinformation and sheer bullshit.



but you don't REALLY know that 

you only know what you read online


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

I think people are discovering for the first time that traditional vaccines trigger a response from cells that contain DNA and they're confusing that cellular response with gene editing, which is the process of actually replacing defecting/unwanted genes.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Cool, that's actually pretty close isn't it? Basically doing the same thing, but without using the actual Covid cells..?


well then you have this happening right now:

Health officials on Thursday paused COVID vaccinations at a Wake County, North Carolina, site after 18 people experienced adverse reactions to the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) single-dose shot.


The report followed Wednesday’s news that a J&J vaccine site in Colorado shut down after 11 people experienced reactions, and two were hospitalized.


According to a Wake County press release, more than 2,300 J&J vaccines were administered at the PNC Arena clinic in Raleigh. Eighteen patients suffered immediate adverse reactions and were evaluated by Wake County emergency medical personnel. Fourteen were treated on site and four people were transported to area hospitals.


Wake County officials and the North Carolina Department of Health and Human Services made the decision to pause vaccinations after consulting with the vaccine manufacturer. Both teams said they would investigate the issue.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

They started developing mrna technology in the mid 1990's


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well then you have this happening right now:
> 
> Health officials on Thursday paused COVID vaccinations at a Wake County, North Carolina, site after 18 people experienced adverse reactions to the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) single-dose shot.
> 
> ...


That's actually totally normal. It's just that some people are learning things for the first time and so it feels like something new.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> it is not - it's a viral vector
> 
> 
> Viral vector-based vaccines differ from most conventional vaccines in that they don’t actually contain antigens, but rather use the body’s own cells to produce them. They do this by using a modified virus (the vector) to deliver genetic code for antigen, in the case of COVID-19 spike proteins found on the surface of the virus, into human cells. By infecting cells and instructing them to make large amounts of antigen, which then trigger an immune response, the vaccine mimics what happens during natural infection with certain pathogens - especially viruses. This has the advantage of triggering a strong cellular immune response by T cells as well the production of antibodies by B cells. An example of a viral vector vaccine is the rVSV-ZEBOV vaccine against Ebola.


Include the link to the text and put it in quotes, so it seems your are a candidate for the killed virus Chinese vaccine, the one without the clinical trials behind it. There are over a hundred vaccine candidates using different approaches, only the very best have been approved in America and they are all viral vector vaccines that cause the body to produce spike proteins

How do vector vaccines work? (covid19infovaccines.com)


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

you're taking a risk either way 

so it depends on what risk you'd rather go with


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but you don't REALLY know that
> 
> you only know what you read online


Yep just like I know the sun will rise tomorrow, you either have a grasp on realty or you do not. The world is online and we are all limited by our personal experience. If you went to college a whole world would have been opened up that you are ignorant of, shit finishing high school would have helped!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They started developing mrna technology in the mid 1990's


They started developing "the internet" in the 1960's, but it wasn't really ready for prime time until some time after 2000.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's actually totally normal. It's just that some people are learning things for the first time and so it feels like something new.



Ok - and it's also totally normal that some ppl might die from covid or end up in the hospital....but at least 90% won't right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you're taking a risk either way
> 
> so it depends on what risk you'd rather go with


You don't know much about risk assessment, one is several orders of magnitude more dangerous than the other. You can't tell the difference between the bug at your feet and the lion at your throat.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep just like I know the sun will rise tomorrow, you either have a grasp on realty or you do not. The world is online and we are all limited by our personal experience. If you went to college a whole world would have been opened up that you are ignorant of, shit finishing high school would have helped!


I work full time at the same college my degree is from. I can count multiple instructors who disagree with your assessments.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ok - and it's also totally normal that some ppl might die from covid or end up in the hospital....but at least 90% won't right?


People die all the time from all sorts of normal medicine, including vaccines. Heck, I'm sure plenty of people died on their way to work this morning. There's probably a 0.05% risk in almost anything we do. I knew a lady that had a quadriplegic husband, he just slipped in the shower.

I think you're confusing what the 90% number represents. You can still catch Covid and spread it, but if you've taken a vaccine, you reduce your likelihood of experiencing severe symptoms requiring hospitalization by anywhere from 85-92%, depending on which vaccine you've taken.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't know much about risk assessment, one is several orders of magnitude more dangerous than the the other. You can't tell the difference between the bug at your feet and the lion at your throat.



but you can?


look your argument for the shot is really no different than the other side's argument for not getting the shot

i mean @mooray just used the same opposing logic


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

There are idiots in every profession.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> People die all the time from all sorts of normal medicine, including vaccines. Heck, I'm sure people died on their way to work this morning.
> 
> I think you're confusing what the 90% number represents. You can still catch Covid and spread it, but if you've taken a vaccine, you reduce your likelihood of experiencing severe symptoms requiring hospitalization by anywhere from 85-92%, depending on which vaccine you've taken.



you don't know that

why do you have to wear a mask still after you get the shot? why do you still have to social distance?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> They started developing "the internet" in the 1960's, but it wasn't really ready for prime time until some time after 2000.


Progress is not linear with the internet or biology, it accelerated over time and expertise, the internet sped up biology and medical science considerably by sharing research in real time among peers all over the globe. When I was younger you had to wait for the peer reviewed journals to come out and they were expensive or accessed through a university library, progress was painfully slow compared to today.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you don't know that
> 
> why do you have to wear a mask still after you get the shot? why do you still have to social distance?


I just told you why. Because you can still get it and still spread it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I work full time at the same college my degree is from. I can count multiple instructors who disagree with your assessments.


That's the great thing about college, the diversity of opinion, but there is a consensus of expert scientific opinion on the matter of vaccines. More importantly there is overwhelming evidence and it is mounting with every shot in an arm, the real world results are coming in.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

Karen doesn't believe either.










Woman who intentionally coughed on cancer patient gets 30 days in jail


A Florida woman who pled guilty to misdemeanor assault after she was caught on video deliberately coughing on a cancer patient in a Jacksonville store last year has been sentenced to 30 days in jail. the Associated Press reports. The incident took place on June 25 at Pier 1 at the St. Johns Town...




deadstate.org


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


>


Okay, so...what you're laughing at is the same with the billions of flu vaccines that have been given. You can still catch it and spread it, but your symptoms are greatly reduced. All you're doing is reinforcing what I'm saying, which is that there's nothing exciting or new going on here, but because it's new to the uninformed, the informed people have to repeat this shit over and over and over with each new generation of uneducated people.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

It takes time for the immune system to build the protection, it's not a light switch jenius.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but you can?
> 
> 
> look your argument for the shot is really no different than the other side's argument for not getting the shot
> ...


No my arguments are based on facts and data, the other side's are based on fear and disinformation, nothing more. I have the experts from around the world on my side too, but appealing to authority is a weak argument and rhetorical trick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you don't know that
> 
> why do you have to wear a mask still after you get the shot? why do you still have to social distance?


Variants


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

how about this:

a friend of mine, his daughter caught it, brought it home, his wife caught it, but him and his son never caught it


mooray said:


> Okay, so...what you're laughing at is the same with the billions of flu vaccines that have been given. You can still catch it and spread it, but your symptoms are greatly reduced. All you're doing is reinforcing what I'm saying, which is that there's nothing exciting or new going on here, but because it's new to the uninformed, the informed people have to repeat this shit over and over and over with each new generation of uneducated people.




but listen man - you still don't really know that

ppl are still catching it, ending up in the hospital, and still dying - after getting the shot

how do you know whether that same amount of ppl would've reacted the same way with or without the shot?

you don't know

you're only taking in what you're reading and watching and then repeating it


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

thats not true either with the flu shot

i know plenty of ppl who've caught some nasty flu's after getting those shots

me? i don't get the flu shot and i still don't catch the flu


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

do we exclude anybody from anything because they didnt get the flu shot?

no

why not?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> how about this:
> 
> a friend of mine, his daughter caught it, brought it home, his wife caught it, but him and his son never caught it
> 
> ...


Just because you don't have a firm grip on reality doesn't mean the rest of us suffer from the same state of mind. Intelligent people asses what they read and make judgments about it using logic and independent facts. I haven't seen a Trumper do that, they just believe what the orange fool tells them, no matter how stupid, cruel and nonsensical it is.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Variants



oh ok 

so then maybe it's not even worth getting the shot and taking that risk


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> do we exclude anybody from anything because they didnt get the flu shot?
> 
> no
> 
> why not?


Very low mortality rate (tens of thousands of old folks a year though) and vaccines that have a low efficacy compared to mRNA covid vaccines. Also the flu has been with us forever, though this season it was almost non existent, public health measures stopped it too.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, don't join. Their mission is to be ready to fight a war, not soothe the brows of people who are bad at reasoning.
> 
> Most companies are going in that direction too. Antivaxxers threaten our economy. If you don't want a vaccine, don't take it but an employer has every right to exclude antivaxxers when they threaten the health of other employees or customers. They don't want a plague ridden anachronism to ruin their business. It's also an indication of low intelligence, so, they will find ways to legally let them go. No loss.


This is a very interesting point. 

By being 'anti-vaxxer' I could see them actively separating themselves into a specific class of job that minimizes their contact with the public that business is in contact with.

If there is not a book written about this kind of thing (taken to the extreme), there should be. 

Kind of the underground people in Stallone's Judge Dredd/ Demolition man who are 'shit on by society' because they don't take vaccines. Then at the end the Hero who is fighting the system for the little guy decides to get vaccinated to blow something up, and realizes that everyone is just normal people and he is given every opportunity to succeed and the real delusion was from the people who choose to separate.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> it is not - it's a viral vector
> 
> 
> Viral vector-based vaccines differ from* most *conventional vaccines in that they don’t actually contain antigens, but rather use the body’s own cells to produce them. They do this by using a modified virus (the vector) to deliver genetic code for antigen, in the case of COVID-19 spike proteins found on the surface of the virus, into human cells. By infecting cells and instructing them to make large amounts of antigen, which then trigger an immune response, the vaccine mimics what happens during natural infection with certain pathogens - especially viruses. This has the advantage of triggering a strong cellular immune response by T cells as well the production of antibodies by B cells. An example of a viral vector vaccine is the rVSV-ZEBOV vaccine against Ebola.


Is the troll here that the word 'most' means that there can be different vaccines and you are just using as a way to push out a bunch of stuff that most people won't have any clue if it is real or not?

I am not a medical expert are you? If so cool. Was I incorrect about the word 'most' being the thing that makes your doubling down of people calling it a vaccine kind of nonsensical?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Very low mortality rate (tens of thousands of old folks year though) and vaccines that have a low efficacy compared to mRNA covid vaccines. Also the flu has been with us forever, though this season it was almost non existent, public health measures stopped it too.



again - that's not something that you truly know - you don't know how effective an mRNA covid shot is - too to early to tell still - but you're swearing by it because that's what you've been fed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> oh ok
> 
> so then maybe it's not even worth getting the shot and taking that risk


Sure, almost half male trump supporters and a majority of evangelicals feel that way, unfortunately it won't kill enough of the bastards to make a difference. I in 3 covid patients does have mental issues as a result of the illness and an even higher number have physical issues and maiming, then there are the covid long haulers. Death and recovery are not the only options, being fucked for life is the biggest risk of all with covid. Feel free to play the lottery though, but at some point I would expect your health care insurance will be cancelled if you get covid and are unvaccinated. The insurance companies will save a fortune, they own the republicans, and the democrats want everybody vaccinated ASAP, who's gonna stop them?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea but it isn't a "vaccine" in the traditional sense of that word
> 
> doesn't help you from catching it and spreading it
> 
> only person that it "might" help is yourself - so there's really no point in excluding anybody who chooses not to get the shot


What do you mean when you say "doesn't help you from catching" or spreading it"?

This is what the CDC says:


_Based on evidence from clinical trials, the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was 95% effective at preventing laboratory-confirmed COVID-19 illness in people without evidence of previous infection._
They say the same about the Moderna and J & J vaccines except with different percentages in effectiveness.

They also say there is still much to know:

_What We are Still Learning_

_We are still learning how well vaccines prevent you from spreading the virus that causes COVID-19 to others, even if you do not have symptoms._
_We’re also still learning how long COVID-19 vaccines protect people._
_We are still learning how many people have to be vaccinated against COVID-19 before most people can be considered protected (population immunity)._
_We are still learning how effective the vaccines are against new variants of the virus that causes COVID-19_

So, if you are hesitant because we don't have all the information, then it's true, we don't have all the information. What are you waiting to see?


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> how about this:
> 
> a friend of mine, his daughter caught it, brought it home, his wife caught it, but him and his son never caught it
> 
> ...


It's easy to explain; you simply don't know what 90% means. There's still......that ten percent. 

Here's the thing, if you have to come this far dodging so much information from so many people with doctorates that have spent their lives studying this stuff and somehow you're more knowledgeable.....then I beg you to not get any shots, nor seek any type of assistance from these same type of people in any hospital anywhere. And if you have friends or family with severe nut allergies, I think maybe you should all eat peanuts, because your willful ignorance leads to less of you and less of those like you, which can only make the country smarter and stronger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> again - that's not something that you truly know - you don't know how effective an mRNA covid shot is - too to early to tell still - but you're swearing by it because that's what you've been fed


No, we have phase 3 clinical trials that determine efficacy and now real world data that has clearly established effectiveness. Science is a competitive business too and ya better not try to bullshit the peers in your field, this is science, not politics, different subject with different people involved with different motivations. Science is about facts, politics is about policy.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you're taking a risk either way
> 
> so it depends on what risk you'd rather go with


Exactly. I will choose the one with thousands of medical professionals and scientists behind it checking everybody else work to make the same conclusions that have doubled our lifespan (over the last what hundred years?) over people's 'feels'.




HaroldRocks said:


> Ok - and it's also totally normal that some ppl might die from covid or end up in the hospital....but at least 90% won't right?


I guess what you might be missing is that the people who are in the hospital from this, would have been what 10% of the people who get Covid in your example, if they were all vaccinated, that 10% would have 95% of them not likely to have ended up in the hospital. 10% hospitalized (unvaccinated), or .5% hospitalized (vaccinated), 9.5% is a lot of sick people and unnecessary strain on our healthcare system.

That is complicated, but important point to understand.



HaroldRocks said:


> you don't know that
> 
> why do you have to wear a mask still after you get the shot? why do you still have to social distance?


1. Because like others have said, you can still get sick (like if your vaccine didn't take) and pass along the virus. 

And 2. Because maybe it is time to learn as a society that we cannot safely linger in everyone else's spew range. I find it odd that we haven't figured this out with about 60,000 people dying every year (and untold amount of lost economic output due to people working sick/getting others sick (both people they work with and people they come in contact with throughout the day)), but we now know. 

It is crazy that people think that they can just ignore the very real reasons to just get used to wearing a mask when in large groups and are indoors and staying home when they are sick.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> again - that's not something that you truly know - you don't know how effective an mRNA covid shot is - too to early to tell still - but you're swearing by it because that's what you've been fed


The Pfizer vaccine is 95% effective at preventing Covid-19 illness and the Moderna vaccine is 94% effective -- two weeks after both jabs are taken within the appropriate window in time. Is it exactly that number? Probably not but it's close to those numbers. We know this because that's what happened in clinical trials. 

Again, we know that the virus can't infect 95% of the people who are vaccinated. If 80% of the population is vaccinated, the virus will not be able to find enough susceptible people in order to replicate itself and will die out. 

What part of this do you disagree with?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, if you are hesitant because we don't have all the information, then it's true, we don't have all the information. What are you waiting to see?



im waiting to see more information


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> thats not true either with the flu shot
> 
> i know plenty of ppl who've caught some nasty flu's after getting those shots


Yeah man, that's actually exactly what I said.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

Stinky said it was a hoax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> im waiting to see more information


Hey Trump got vaccinated and if it's good enough for Cheeto Jesus it should be good enough for you!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The Pfizer vaccine is 95% effective at preventing Covid-19 illness and the Moderna vaccine is 94% effective -- two weeks after both jabs are taken within the appropriate window in time. Is it exactly that number? Probably not but it's close to those numbers. We know this because that's what happened in clinical trials.
> 
> Again, we know that the virus can't infect 95% of the people who are vaccinated. If 80% of the population is vaccinated, the virus will not be able to find enough susceptible people in order to replicate itself and will die out.
> 
> What part of this do you disagree with?


well you don't know that and neither do i 

thats not true that it can't infect 95% of ppl who get the shot (theyre not really vaccinated - they just got a shot of experimental gene therapy) 


so i disagree with all of it


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't think Stinky ever admitted to getting vaccinated.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 9, 2021)

All I know is Prince Phillip lived 99 years and 50 weeks of life fine, even survived 73 years of marriage... no problem 

he takes the vaccine and boom.. he drops. 
RIP Prince Phillip


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> im waiting to see more information


What information are you waiting to see?

165 million people have already been vaccinated. When tested, only 0.01% test positive for the virus. When unvaccinated people are tested the positivity rate is between 2 and 15% depending on the area. That's pretty damn good. How much better does it have to get? Is 165 million people too small of a sample size?

During the time when most people were vaccinated, 1.5 million new cases were recorded and 200000 people died from Covid-19. 

Seems pretty much a dead issue to me. Get vaccinated unless you have a condition that indicates otherwise.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey Trump got vaccinated and if it's good enough for Cheeto Jesus it should be good enough for you!



but i hate Trump and im not republican even in the slightest - i vote blue.....so now what? 

maybe i should get the shot because the blues get it? i mean cmon with the politics already


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> All I know is Prince Phillip lived 99 years and 50 weeks of life fine, even survived 73 years of marriage... no problem
> 
> he takes the vaccine and boom.. he drops.
> RIP Prince Phillip


Luckily, some people actually know more than that.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well you don't know that and neither do i
> 
> thats not true that it can't infect 95% of ppl who get the shot (theyre not really vaccinated - they just got a shot of experimental gene therapy)
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/

I would double check anything you think you know on the AP news.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What information are you waiting to see?
> 
> 165 million people have already been vaccinated. When tested, only 0.01% test positive for the virus. When unvaccinated people are tested the positivity rate is between 2 and 15% depending on the area. That's pretty damn good. How much better does it have to get? Is 165 million people too small of a sample size?
> 
> ...



oh ok - so i should just run out and get the shot because everybody else is

right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

Darwin will take care of the anti vaccine problem.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well you don't know that and neither do i
> 
> thats not true that it can't infect 95% of ppl who get the shot (theyre not really vaccinated - they just got a shot of experimental gene therapy)
> 
> ...


The vaccine was tested and yes, depending on the maker, 94% to 95% of the people in that trial were protected. So, yes, the results from those and other tests show that the vast majority who are vaccinated are in fact immune. 

It's not gene therapy, that's a completely different procedure.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Darwin will take care of the anti vaccine problem.



you mean the people that like to choose for themselves?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't think Stinky ever admitted to getting vaccinated.


He admitted it or his spokesman did, Joe would have ratted him out anyway! He never got it on TV though cause he didn't want people to see him cry with a lollipop in his pie hole.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> oh ok - so i should just run out and get the shot because everybody else is
> 
> right?


If that's what it takes to overcome your hesitancy then fine.

But I wasn't saying that. I'm saying that we have plenty of evidence from both clinical trials and now, from results during the vaccine roll out that these vaccines are very safe and almost everybody is immune after the appropriate time.

165 million people vaccinated an almost none came down with the disease. Compare that to what happened to unvaccinated people. 1.5 million came down with the disease and 200000 died.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> oh ok - so i should just run out and get the shot because everybody else is
> 
> right?


That's a dumb angle. Everyone else loads up on debt, but that's not a good idea. You have the best odds of being fine if you're young and fit with no health conditions, then if you want to risk it, at least your odds of severe symptoms are low. However, if you have any friends or family members you visit and they're older and weaker with health conditions, then you'd probably want to stay away until they're vaccinated, because then they'd have good odds if they ended up catching it due to your cartoonishly cliche American selfishness.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you mean the people that like to choose for themselves?


No, the idiots, but this pandemic is not bad enough to have much of an effect on the stupid and ignorant, though many will end up fucked for life.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you mean the people that like to choose for themselves?



Life is about choices, Darwin just sorts the good from the bad.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

HydroKid239 said:


> All I know is Prince Phillip lived 99 years and 50 weeks of life fine, even survived 73 years of marriage... no problem
> 
> he takes the vaccine and boom.. he drops.
> RIP Prince Phillip


Being 99 and 50 weeks old had nothing to do with it. Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but i hate Trump and im not republican even in the slightest - i vote blue.....so now what?
> 
> maybe i should get the shot because the blues get it? i mean cmon with the politics already


Great, glad to hear you are not a Trumper, there's hope for you, but it doesn't mean your head is not filled with disinformation and bullshit about vaccines. Your lack of knowledge and understanding on the subject is apparent and you are not familiar with science and how it works. Some here will cajole you, some will insult you and some will try to inform you, I'll do all three at once.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Life is about choices, Darwin just sorts the good from the bad.


Good one


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Being 99 and 50 weeks old had nothing to do with it. Lol.


He even survived two destroyers sunk under him in the Mediterranean before America ever got in the war, the dive bombing attacks around Crete were quite something. Not many world war 2 vets left and he was one, a combat veteran too.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Just wanted to say thanks to the Canadians here in particular, fighting the good fight. I don't know how the fk you put up with us.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you mean the people that like to choose for themselves?


Basically you want everybody else to eliminate the problem without cost to yourself. Want to have the benifits of society without the cost.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are a blood-thirsty psychopath who wants to murder innocent people with flame throwers simply because they have an opposing opinion. Your opinions are meaningless to me. No are no better than a Nazi.


Ok I'm a psycho, but a nice one! Learn when someone is trolling a Trumper. I can be very nasty and very nice too, just like most normal folks. I cared enough to try and inform you about how vaccines work, but information is not the issue, fear is.


----------



## printer (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the Canadians here in particular, fighting the good fight. I don't know how the fk you put up with us.


You come with the site. Nothing we can do.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you mean the people that like to choose for themselves?


No, the vaccine will become better at finding and feeding off the antivaxxers. Also, antivaxxers will soon find that they will be excluded from normal society because we don't want the contagion you carry in our midst.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the Canadians here in particular, fighting the good fight. I don't know how the fk you put up with us.


No problem we are basically the same, it's just that America has particular historic and social baggage that is supported by one of two major political parties and almost half the voters. This has and is impeding social and now economic progress, and fueling extremism. I'm here because I'm a liberal who believes in the rule of law under a constitution and if America loses it's democracy my country is fucked. I fight here so I don't fight at home, but my fighting days are largely over, not that I made or make any difference at all in the outcome. Everybody fights in their community and confronts evil and stupid where they find it, to an extent, this is also a community of sorts. America is back on it's feet again, Joe's vaccine roll out and responsible government are proof enough, just make sure you keep the republicans out of power, they are unfit to govern and have become a real and present danger to the constitution and rule of law.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 9, 2021)

Im 56 with cardiac problems and diabetes among many other health issues....you bet your ass I got my vaccine. I got the Phizer and got the second booster 3/1/21. it couldnt come quick enough for me. Plus popping 1000mg Vit C daily, 5000iu of Vitamin D and 50mg of Zinc along with a elderberry, echinacea, garlic, and selenium supplement. I still wore a mask today while out shopping.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Im 56 with cardiac problems and diabetes among many other health issues....you bet your ass I got my vaccine. I got the Phizer and got the second booster 3/1/21. it couldnt come quick enough for me. Plus popping 1000mg Vit C daily, 5000iu of Vitamin D and 50mg of Zinc along with a elderberry, echinacea, garlic, and selenium supplement. I still wore a mask today while out shopping.


You were sure covering all the bases! I even was looking at freezing and roasting my ass off to build a stronger innate immune response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

Meanwhile on another browser tab....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*You are in line to book your COVID-19 vaccination appointment.

Thanks for your patience.*
*Your estimated wait time is 27 minutes...*
We are experiencing a high volume of traffic on the website at this time. You will be provided access to the booking page in priority sequence. This will ensure you have the best possible online experience.

*This page will automatically refresh, please do not close your browser.*


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You were sure covering all the bases! I even was looking at freezing and roasting my ass off to build a stronger innate immune response.


I hear that Cold Water Shock Therapy works! But with Coronary Artery Disease I gotta pass on that one  

My wife contracted covid in June of last year. I was on the vitamin regime that I listed above and had been for 3 months. She was sick sick sick. For two weeks I slept next to her in bed while she coughed and hacked away and I didnt catch it. She and my Sister in Law and her Husband all caught in from her Mom who ended up in the hospital for a month, missed 3 1/2 months of work and is lucky to be alive today.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> I hear that Cold Water Shock Therapy works! But with Coronary Artery Disease I gotta pass on that one
> 
> My wife contracted covid in June of last year. I was on the vitamin regime that I listed above and had been for 3 months. She was sick sick sick. For two weeks I slept next to her in bed while she coughed and hacked away and I didnt catch it. She and my Sister in Law and her Husband all caught in from her Mom who ended up in the hospital for a month, missed 3 1/2 months of work and is lucky to be alive today.


You had it rough and the hot cold has risks without clear benefits or a proper evidence base. My sister takes 10,000 IUs of vit D a day and has for years, but she carries a bit of extra body fat and that absorbs it. I take around 4000IUs myself and figure it might help with avoiding the serious consequences of illness or even contracting it with a low viral load. I would have slept in the basement or moved out of the house altogether with your condition, but sometimes compassion grabs us by the heart and we have no choice.

Still waiting to make an appointment here and the site just told me none were available in my area, so I'll hammer it tomorrow. We are in the 65 to 70 YO range here now in NS Canada for the Pfizer.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> oh ok - so i should just run out and get the shot because everybody else is
> 
> right?


I would ask if you shouldn't get it because the thousands of actual medical professionals (who've put all of their lifetimes of knowledge and actual experience and all the human knowledge of medicine up until right now, into getting us a vaccine to help us from being destroyed by a very nasty virus) telling us that this vaccine science is sound and we should get it to help keep us from losing another 500k people in our nation in short order.

I understand it is hard to see straight with hate radio and the 'entertainers' who pretend they are news on TV spreading the lies and cherry picked narratives that they get off of the propaganda machine that the Republicans have built up over the decades, telling you not to trust 'them' because they are wrong based off whatever bullshit they spun up.



medicaloutlaw said:


> I hear that Cold Water Shock Therapy works! But with Coronary Artery Disease I gotta pass on that one
> 
> My wife contracted covid in June of last year. I was on the vitamin regime that I listed above and had been for 3 months. She was sick sick sick. For two weeks I slept next to her in bed while she coughed and hacked away and I didnt catch it. She and my Sister in Law and her Husband all caught in from her Mom who ended up in the hospital for a month, missed 3 1/2 months of work and is lucky to be alive today.


That sucks, glad everyone made it to today.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 9, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> Im 56 with cardiac problems and diabetes among many other health issues....you bet your ass I got my vaccine. I got the Phizer and got the second booster 3/1/21. it couldnt come quick enough for me. Plus popping 1000mg Vit C daily, 5000iu of Vitamin D and 50mg of Zinc along with a elderberry, echinacea, garlic, and selenium supplement. I still wore a mask today while out shopping.



I take Vitamin D and C, zinc, selenium, quercetin, echinamide and mushroom mycelium. Was taking some of that before covid but added a couple things early last year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

*Breaking: Pfizer Requests Emergency Use Of Vaccine For Ages 12-15*


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You had it rough and the hot cold has risks without clear benefits or a proper evidence base. My sister takes 10,000 IUs of vit D a day and has for years, but she carries a bit of extra body fat and that absorbs it. I take around 4000IUs myself and figure it might help with avoiding the serious consequences of illness or even contracting it with a low viral load. I would have slept in the basement or moved out of the house altogether with your condition, but sometimes compassion grabs us by the heart and we have no choice.
> 
> Still waiting to make an appointment here and the site just told me none were available in my area, so I'll hammer it tomorrow. We are in the 65 to 70 YO range here now in NS Canada for Pfizer.


I wish you luck with that! I took the Pfizer my twin Sister was in a later group and got hers (Moderna) through the Dept of Health in another City. Neither of us had any ill effects. 

Wife had no one else to take care of her. I just had to hope and pray my immune system was strong enough. My health problems come from 35 years of smoking. So I did that to myself. As for my immune system I havent had a cold in at least 10 years and I've never had the flu my entire life. But Covid scared me to death! 

Too bad you arent in the States and close. I got my vaccine through the Cherokee Nation Health System but the Dept of Health here in Oklahoma is vaccinating people from ANY state now so that vaccines dont go to waste. The same idiots that refuse to wear masks, talk conspiracy theories about the virus, the vaccine and anything else they can blame the government for refuse to take the vaccine so there is excess available. People that want it and need it can travel here and get it at any clinic or Walmart etc as a walk-in without being a resident of the state.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Apr 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I take Vitamin D and C, zinc, selenium, quercetin, echinamide and mushroom mycelium. Was taking some of that before covid but added a couple things early last year.


Everyone should be taking that same cocktail of Vitamins. Each and every one of those is an immune booster! I contribute it to me not catching it from my wife.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> No, the vaccine will become better at finding and feeding off the antivaxxers. Also, antivaxxers will soon find that they will be excluded from normal society because we don't want the contagion you carry in our midst.



how do you know that the shot isn't going to cause another variant?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> how do you know that the shot isn't going to cause another variant?


Spend 3 minutes
*RNA Vaccines (mRNA Vaccine) - Basis of Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines, Animation*


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> how do you know that the shot isn't going to cause another variant?


@DIY-HP-LED beat me to it but I'll answer anyway.

Because it's a fragment of mRNA and not a virus. What you ask is completely impossible.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> @DIY-HP-LED beat me to it but I'll answer anyway.
> 
> Because it's a fragment of mRNA and not a virus. What you ask is completely impossible.



Really? how do you know it's impossible?

you don't think it's possible, that in order to evade the shot, it'll mutate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Really? how do you know it's impossible?
> 
> you don't think it's possible, that in order to evade the shot, it'll mutate?


A hoax cant mutate you liberal retard


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Really? how do you know it's impossible?
> 
> you don't think it's possible, that in order to evade the shot, it'll mutate?


Is that your argument, that you avoid anything where it's technically possible to die? Did you know that everyone that has ever died, either died inside, or outside? Where do you exist?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Really? how do you know it's impossible?
> 
> you don't think it's possible, that in order to evade the shot, it'll mutate?


RNA only makes a one way trip out of the cell nucleus and is copied from DNA and after it's information is used to make a protein, it is usually destroyed. Your DNA is not just an instruction set that defines you, it is a chemical database that your cells read all the time to produce the things the need to survive and defend themselves. RNA's job is that of a messenger to the intracellular world called the cytoplasm, outside the protection of the cell nucleus


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

You guys are like paid advertisements from the government 

Do you guys even smoke weed?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2021)

*Wynn Las Vegas says employees must get vaccinated or submit weekly negative tests*








Wynn Las Vegas says employees must get vaccinated or submit weekly negative tests


Wynn Las Vegas will require employees to either receive a COVID-19 vaccination or show they've tested negative for the virus on a regular basis. The company announced the new policy Thursday, saying that 60% of employees have already been vaccinated. For employees who do not get vaccinated...




news3lv.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ok I'm a psycho, but a nice one! Learn when someone is trolling a Trumper. I can be very nasty and very nice too, just like most normal folks. I cared enough to try and inform you about how vaccines work, but information is not the issue, fear is.


Congratulations Let me show you another "nice psycho"..


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Show ignored content

I guess i know who showed up in this thread


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Is that your argument, that you avoid anything where it's technically possible to die? Did you know that everyone that has ever died, either died inside, or outside? Where do you exist?



well you guys seem to know so much, so im just asking


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Congratulations Let me show you another "nice psycho"..
> 
> View attachment 4875111


Ya know Charlie would have made a better POTUS than Trump, he was more popular with women too!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya know Charlie would have made a better POTUS than Trump, he was more popular with women too!


Not sure what Trump has to do with it, but almost anyone would make a better president. You seem a bit hyper-focused on someone who is out of office. I guess it's "normal" for psychos to be obsessed though. You might want to talk to your doctor about these psychotic obsessions you have. Perhaps let them know how you are thinking about murdering people you disagree with, with flame throwers. See what your doctor suggests, and follow their advice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> You guys are like paid advertisements from the government
> 
> Do you guys even smoke weed?


Just quit not too long ago and I'm shutting down my grow, except for a few in the backyard this summer that I will probably give away. Look, about 80% of the US population will probably be vaccinated by fall and a significant portion of the rest will have natural immunity from catching covid. Other than being real lucky you have two choices, immunity by catching covid or getting vaccinated. Covid gives you immunity too, but at several orders of magnitude more risk, it's a no brainer as they say.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> It won't be long now but if you're anxious here's another link to get a vaccine in Ontario. Those turning 60 this year can sign up. We had already signed up at shoppers drug mart but my wife and Mom are now scheduled for their shot next Thursday in Woodstock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Booked my appointment for first shot of Astra Zeneca for Tuesday afternoon!


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well you guys seem to know so much, so im just asking


Yeah, but isn't just about anything possible? Of course it's possible that any vaccine can kill you. So then what does it mean? That you avoid anything that could possibly kill you?

Did you know that you have a 1 in 300 chance of dying of heart disease or cancer? I bet that doesn't stop you from grilling up a steak or burger on the weekend.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just quit not too long ago and I'm shutting down my grow, except for a few in the backyard this summer that I will probably give away. Look, about 80% of the US population will probably be vaccinated by fall and a significant portion of the rest will have natural immunity from catching covid. Other than being real lucky you have two choices, immunity by catching covid or getting vaccinated. Covid gives you immunity too, but at several orders of magnitude more risk, it's a no brainer as they say.



But that's not the only 2 choices


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah, but isn't just about anything possible? Of course it's possible that any vaccine can kill you. So then what does it mean? That you avoid anything that could possibly kill you?
> 
> Did you know that you have a 1 in 300 chance of dying of heart disease or cancer? I bet that doesn't stop you from grilling up a steak or burger on the weekend.



Right - so there's risk in everything - but that doesn't mean the risk you take by getting the shot and doing whatever else you do, is any better than the risk of no shot and letting your own immunity do it's job


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not sure what Trump has to do with it, but almost anyone would make a better president. You seem a bit hyper-focused on someone who is out of office. I guess it's "normal" for psychos to be obsessed though. You might want to talk to your doctor about these psychotic obsessions you have. Perhaps let them know how you are thinking about murdering people you disagree with, with flame throwers. See what your doctor suggests, and follow their advice.


It's really the only thing you have to cling to isn't it? Killing people is generally a bad idea at the best of times, unless they pose a sufficient threat and then it plagues the conscience of the normally socialized anyway. Perhaps you should learn a bit more about psychopathy and the criteria for diagnosis.
Psychopathy Checklist - Wikipedia

While yer at it bone up on vaccines too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> But that's not the only 2 choices


Like I said, you can get lucky and not catch covid, your luck increases with everybody who gets the jab.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> You guys are like paid advertisements from the government
> 
> Do you guys even smoke weed?


I only smoke it when I’m not sleeping.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Is it luck?

what about the guy who just got done posting about his wife hacking away while he slept next to her but never caught it?

you think that's just luck?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

you guys were all science and now we're talking about LUCK


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys were all science and now we're talking about LUCK


These guys seem to need a list of all the times science was wrong in the past. It's like a blind religion with them.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Right - so there's risk in everything - but that doesn't mean the risk you take by getting the shot and doing whatever else you do, is any better than the risk of no shot and letting your own immunity do it's job


That's totally true depending on who you are. If you're young and fit with no conditions, you should have good odds of not needing hospitalization if you get it. But, we're arguing about the general concept of vaccinating, not so much with you specifically. And I know that us Americans are selfish and narcissistic as fuck, thinking we're all hot shit and the only awesome person left on the planet, but this has never been about you, or me.

I'm not worried so much about Covid myself, but I wear a mask for other people, because I'm a considerate person and I recommend that anyone who isn't in the optimum health category gets the shot, as well as anyone that is around people that are not in optimum condition, because this is about not letting our dipshit redneck egos cause us to kill other people. Ignorance leading to someone else's death is pretty much the definition of manslaughter.

It sucks that we have to argue so much just to get people to be considerate of each other. All we care about is the bare minimum, which is what we *have* to do, but nobody seems to care about what we *should* do.

Dear America, please stop being selfish cunts before you implode from a toxic mix of narcissism and down syndrome.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These guys seem to need a list of all the times science was wrong in the past. It's like a blind religion with them.


Nuclear power is safe guys. Science says so. Don't forget that Chernobyl melted down as part of a safety test. But's it's all good. More positive things have come from nuclear power than negative, right? Right? Bueller?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Is it luck?
> 
> what about the guy who just got done posting about his wife hacking away while he slept next to her but never caught it?
> 
> you think that's just luck?


A high vitamin D level and a good immune system, he said he never caught a cold or flu either. I dunno if he was tested, he could have had covid and been asymptomatic, 30% of people are. If you have the right immune response you can have preexisting conditions and still be asymptomatic, covid is a crap shoot. Remember though 1 in 3 have mental issues like brain fog and other things and even more have physical problems long after recovery. The biggest risk from covid is not death, it's being fucked for life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys were all science and now we're talking about LUCK


Ok probability, luck kinda means the same thing, you can't get lucky in the lottery unless you buy a ticket, though your probability of good luck is low and the probability of bad luck is high.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A high vitamin D level and a good immune system, he said he never caught a cold or flu either. I dunno if he was tested, he could have had covid and been asymptomatic, 30% of people are. If you have the right immune response you can have preexisting conditions and still be asymptomatic, covid is a crap shoot. Remember though 1 in 3 have mental issues like brain fog and other things and even more have physical problems long after recovery. The biggest risk from covid is not death, it's being fucked for life.



ok but by the same logic, you can be fucked for life taking that experimental warp speed shot


look - theyve trying to find a vaccine for the common cold forever and nothing - now all of a sudden, they've found it!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

i dont know but im still not convinced i should change my vote to NO


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's like a blind religion with them.


It really is....it's bizarre


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> OK psycho.


Speed reader are ya, read a bit more about Hare's PCL-R, it was (and still is) my business to know about some of this stuff, since I used to teach meditation and trained with psychiatrists and psychologists many decades ago from the same Buddhist masters. Mediation training does not interest most sociopaths since they lack the qualities that allow them to make progress in a practice or even comprehend the concepts. Mindfulness involves training the PFC and many sociopath's are brain damaged in these areas or along the limbic pathways.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's totally true depending on who you are. If you're young and fit with no conditions, you should have good odds of not needing hospitalization if you get it. But, we're arguing about the general concept of vaccinating, not so much with you specifically. And I know that us Americans are selfish and narcissistic as fuck, thinking we're all hot shit and the only awesome person left on the planet, but this has never been about you, or me.
> 
> I'm not worried so much about Covid myself, but I wear a mask for other people, because I'm a considerate person and I recommend that anyone who isn't in the optimum health category gets the shot, as well as anyone that is around people that are not in optimum condition, because this is about not letting our dipshit redneck egos cause us to kill other people. Ignorance leading to someone else's death is pretty much the definition of manslaughter.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of that, but I think the argument is more about whether or not we will allow people to be forced to vaccinate against their will, simply to have the same freedoms which we were all originally born with. You want me to inject something new in my body that I can never take out, just to keep my freedoms? That sounds quite a bit like coercion to me. If this vaxx is so great, just let people who want it have it, but vaccination by force seems fundamentally wrong, and very much too reminiscent of Orwell's 1984. That's what really what people want? No one learned how many freedoms we lost with 911? You want to throw away more freedoms??? FFS, *facepalm*.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's totally true depending on who you are. If you're young and fit with no conditions, you should have good odds of not needing hospitalization if you get it. But, we're arguing about the general concept of vaccinating, not so much with you specifically. And I know that us Americans are selfish and narcissistic as fuck, thinking we're all hot shit and the only awesome person left on the planet, but this has never been about you, or me.
> 
> I'm not worried so much about Covid myself, but I wear a mask for other people, because I'm a considerate person and I recommend that anyone who isn't in the optimum health category gets the shot, as well as anyone that is around people that are not in optimum condition, because this is about not letting our dipshit redneck egos cause us to kill other people. Ignorance leading to someone else's death is pretty much the definition of manslaughter.
> 
> ...


But this shot isn't about the team

it's about protecting yourself and yourself only


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ok but by the same logic, you can be fucked for life taking that experimental warp speed shot
> 
> 
> look - theyve trying to find a vaccine for the common cold forever and nothing - now all of a sudden, they've found it!


There have been no reports of anybody being fucked for life or dying from the mRNA vaccines to the best of my knowledge, plenty of people have died from covid and more have been fucked for life.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There have been no reports of anybody being fucked for life or dying from the nRNA vaccines to the best of my knowledge, plenty of people have died from covid and more have been fucked for life.


Then you aren't really looking hard enough at the other side of things. You have a bias perspective. How do you account for all of the adverse reactions to the vaccine on the CDC website?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There have been no reports of anybody being fucked for life or dying from the mRNA vaccines to the best of my knowledge, plenty of people have died from covid and more have been fucked for life.



You better dig around!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

i cant believe he's sitting here saying there's NO REPORTS


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I agree with a lot of that, but I think the argument is more about whether or not we will allow people to be forced to vaccinate against their will, simply to have the same freedoms which we were all originally born with. You want me to inject something new in my body that I can never take out, just to keep my freedoms? That sounds quite a bit like coercion to me. If this vaxx is so great, just let people who want it have it, but vaccination by force seems fundamentally wrong, and very much too reminiscent of Orwell's 1984. That's what really what people want? No one learned how many freedoms we lost with 911? You want to throw away more freedoms??? FFS, *facepalm*.


But what are you talking about with being forced? Are you worried the gov't will kick down your door and pin you down and give you a shot? That will never happen. I'm worried you're talking about being forced, as in, private businesses requiring you to have a vaccine in order to do business with them, but if you know anything about rights, then you know it's not being forced, it's just you throwing a tantrum. Your concern of being forced to do anything sounds like paranoia fueled in your own mind. Do you have anything to show where the gov't will come to your house and physically make you take the shot? Do you have any support whatsoever for this concern?

Who cares what people "want". That's not really a thing that imposes anything on you. Taco Bell "wants" you to go down and buy their food, but it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> But what are you talking about with being forced? Are you worried the gov't will kick down your door and pin you down and give you a shot? That will never happen. I'm worried you're talking about being forced, as in, private businesses requiring you to have a vaccine in order to do business with them, but if you know anything about rights, then you know it's not being forced, it's just you throwing a tantrum.
> 
> Who cares what people "want". That's not really a thing that imposes anything on you. Taco Bell "wants" you to go down and buy their food, but it doesn't mean anything.


Multiple have intimated in this thread, that "if you want to continue to participate in society, you better get vaccinated". That is a form of force by way of coercion. It's pretty straightforward to me. It may not be physical force, but it's force nonetheless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I believe that Manson mediated daily. Your points are moot, because you are a psychotic sociopath yourself.


I don't think Charlie practiced, though I don't know much about him. Your opinion of psychopathy is as valid as your beliefs about vaccination and is rooted in ignorance and stupidity. I could care less about your opinion and most people here know me well enough. I figure ya got a sore asshole and that's about it, it should be kinda raw considering the pounding it got on this thread.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Who cares what people "want". That's not really a thing that imposes anything on you. Taco Bell "wants" you to go down and buy their food, but it doesn't mean anything.



Right - just like you want us to go down and get a shot but it doesn't mean anything


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Then you aren't really looking hard enough at the other side of things. You have a bias perspective. How do you account for all of the adverse reactions to the vaccine on the CDC website?


Adverse reactions are not being fucked for life and what I said only applies to mRNA vaccines. Most medications have a far higher mortality rate than the mRNA vaccines and as far as I know there have been no deaths that have been confirmed as having a vaccination cause. People have short term reactions and anything worthy of note would be all over the media, even a single death.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Right - they can't confirm anything unless they can draw a straight line to it 

so don't worry about those blood clots....it's a good trade-off


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Every Friday, VAERS makes public all vaccine injury reports received to the system for the previous week. Today’s data show that between Dec. 14, 2020 and April 1, a total of 56,869 total adverse events were reported to VAERS, including 2,342 deaths — an increase of 93 over the previous week — and 7,971 serious injuries, up 245 over the same time period.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Adverse reactions are not being fucked for life and what I said only applies to mRNA vaccines.


Many adverse reactions are fucked for life. Not all, but many. What I said applied to the covid vaccine specifically. Are you sure you're paying attention?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Of the 2,342 deaths reported as of April 1, 28% occurred within 48 hours of vaccination, 19% occurred within 24 hours and 42% occurred in people who became ill within 48 hours of being vaccinated.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Every Friday, VAERS makes public all vaccine injury reports received to the system for the previous week. Today’s data show that between Dec. 14, 2020 and April 1, a total of 56,869 total adverse events were reported to VAERS, including 2,342 deaths — an increase of 93 over the previous week — and 7,971 serious injuries, up 245 over the same time period.


Yes, I've been watching VAERS on the CDC since the start of Feb. It's scary. These other people here aren't looking, they are dismissing the realities on the very CDC website which they praise so highly.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Of the 2,342 deaths reported as of April 1, 28% occurred within 48 hours of vaccination, 19% occurred within 24 hours and 42% occurred in people who became ill within 48 hours of being vaccinated.


Also it's estimated that the numbers on VAERS are widely under reported, so fee free to add a zero or two to every number you see there.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> But this shot isn't about the team
> 
> it's about protecting yourself and yourself only





PJ Diaz said:


> Multiple have intimated in this thread, that "if you want to continue to participate in society, you better get vaccinated". That is a form of force by way of coercion. It's pretty straightforward to me. It may not be physical force, but it's force nonetheless.


So this is moving our way to the crux of the issue, which is a poor understanding of rights mixed with selfishness. People only know about their rights and then expect the world to protect those rights, but that's not how it works. Only the gov't needs to protect your rights. Full stop. Any other private business or person's rights take priority over yours *when in their domain*. Same as how you can kick someone out of your house for saying something you don't like, that's your right in your domain and everyone knows it. However, people are so effing stupid and selfish these days, they cry about the 1a if someone kicks them out in the reverse situation. People that think this way have failed to understand American freedom at the most basic level.

In addition, consideration for others is mandatory(in a non-mandatory way), if you like freedom. Because freedom allows quite a bit of room to be an asshole and to do shitty, but legal, things. Over time, people choosing to do the bare minimum(i.e. exercising rights in a shitty way), causes everyone else to get sick of it, then laws change and freedom is reduced. Just about every law we have represents a failure of society to do what's right when they don't have to. Having freedom requires doing more than exercising your rights, it requires you to be considerate of other people's rights, even when you don't like it, especially when you don't like it. Because if you don't, then you're not protecting your own rights.

And to sum that up, other people's rights take priority in their domain and if that results in you not being able to go shopping or to the movies, tough shit. If you don't like it, start your own business where you can be in charge of your domain.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

This week’s VAERS data show:



19% of deaths were related to cardiac disorders.
55% of those who died were male, 43% were female and the remaining death reports did not include gender of the deceased.
The average age of those who died was 77.5 and the youngest death was an 18-year-old. There are a few reported deaths in children under 18, but these reports contained errors.
As of April 1, 379 pregnant women had reported adverse events related to COVID vaccines, including 110 reports of miscarriage or premature birth.
Of the 620 cases of Bell’s Palsy reported, 61% of cases were reported after Pfizer-BioNTech vaccinations — almost twice as many as reported (37%) following vaccination with the Moderna vaccine. Fifteen cases (2%) of Bell’s Palsy were reported with J&J.
There were 72 reports of Guillain-Barré Syndrome with 57% of cases attributed to Pfizer, 43% to Moderna and 6% to J&J’s COVID vaccine.
There were 16,876 reports of anaphylaxis with 50% of cases attributed to Pfizer’s COVID vaccine, 44% to Moderna and 7% to J&J vaccine.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

As The Defender reported today, Florida health officials said Thursday their joint investigation with the CDC into the death of 56-year-old Dr. Gregory Michael confirmed Michael’s death was caused by immune thrombocytopenia, a blood disorder caused by an immune reaction.


Michael developed symptoms of the disorder three days after receiving his first dose of the Pfizer COVID vaccine, and died 12 days after that.


An official with the Florida Department of Health said investigators could not determine with “medical certainty” if there was a link between the vaccine and Michael’s death, leading them to conclude the doctor died of natural causes.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

J&J is most closely related to a regular flu vaccine FWIW. It's the one I would choose.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

On April 6, The Defender reported that 246 Michigan residents fully vaccinated against COVID were later diagnosed with the virus, resulting in three deaths.


All “breakthrough cases” occurred between Jan. 1 and March 31 in people who tested positive 14 or more days after the last dose in the vaccine series. Of the 117 with hospitalization data entered, 11 were hospitalized, 103 were not hospitalized and three were reported as unknown.


The three people who died were all 65 or older and two “were within three weeks of completion of vaccination.”


On April 8, Kaiser Health News reported that a man died at age 36 of coronavirus, just days after getting his first dose of COVID vaccine. Espinoza fell ill a few days after his first dose on Jan. 5, but went to work thinking it was vaccine-related. His symptoms progressed to a fever and chills and he tested positive for COVIDfive days later. Three weeks later Espinoza had passed away.


“Even after you’re fully vaccinated, there still is a remaining risk,” said Horton, co-author of a letter to the New England Journal of Medicine about post-vaccination infection rates among healthcare workers in California. “Even if it’s so much lower, it’s still present.”


Multiple states have reported breakthrough cases of COVID including, Washington, Florida, South Carolina, Texas, New York, California and Minnesota, Oregon, Idaho, Nebraska, Louisiana, Utah, North Carolina and Hawaii.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> So this is moving our way to the crux of the issue, which is a poor understanding of rights mixed with selfishness. People only know about their rights and then expect the world to protect those rights, but that's not how it works. Only the gov't needs to protect your rights. Full stop. Any other private business or person's rights take priority over yours *when in their domain*. Same as how you can kick someone out of your house for saying something you don't like, that's your right in your domain and everyone knows it. However, people are so effing stupid and selfish these days, they cry about the 1a if someone kicks them out in the reverse situation. People that think this way have failed to understand American freedom at the most basic level.
> 
> In addition, consideration for others is mandatory(in a non-mandatory way), if you like freedom. Because freedom allows quite a bit of room to be an asshole and to do shitty, but legal, things. Over time, people choosing to do the bare minimum(i.e. exercising rights in a shitty way), causes everyone else to get sick of it, then laws change and freedom is reduced. Just about every law we have represents a failure of society to do what's right when they don't have to. Having freedom requires doing more than exercising your rights, it requires you to be considerate of other people's rights, even when you don't like it, especially when you don't like it. Because if you don't, then you're not protecting your own rights.
> 
> And to sum that up, other people's rights take priority in their domain and if that results in you not being able to go shopping or to the movies, tough shit. If you don't like it, start your own business where you can be in charge of your domain.


1. I work for the government, so all of that applies to my situation
2. I'm very considerate. Have worn masks from the start, even outdoors with people 100-feet away. Getting a vaccine does not make me more considerate. Vaccines protect the individual, your god Fauci said so.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 1. I work for the government, so all of that applies to my situation
> 2. I'm very considerate. Have worn masks from the start, even outdoors with people 100-feet away. Getting a vaccine does not make me more considerate. Vaccines protect the individual, your god Fauci said so.


Your gov't employer dictates which private business you shop at?

If you're considerate, then you should be recommending people at least look into the vaccines if they're in a high risk category, or have contact with people in high risk categories.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

i didn't think id get much response once i posted some numbers from the other side


----------



## go go kid (Apr 9, 2021)

without the jab, id be worried about future visits to other countrys.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> On April 6, The Defender reported that 246 Michigan residents fully vaccinated against COVID were later diagnosed with the virus, resulting in three deaths.
> 
> 
> All “breakthrough cases” occurred between Jan. 1 and March 31 in people who tested positive 14 or more days after the last dose in the vaccine series. Of the 117 with hospitalization data entered, 11 were hospitalized, 103 were not hospitalized and three were reported as unknown.
> ...


Again, I don't think you know what 90% means.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

do you guys get together every morning to practice those drums before you come out here and push the shot on everybody?


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Is that the one where you use one incident as the rule for all the incidents? Good thing you don't fly in airplanes, because....you know...an airplane or two may have crashed somewhere.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Again, I don't think you know what 90% means.



i do


but i think the safer bet is no shot


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Your gov't employer dictates which private business you shop at?
> 
> If you're considerate, then you should be recommending people at least look into the vaccines if they're in a high risk category, or have contact with people in high risk categories.


Even at private businesses you have a freedom of religion. If getting a vaccine violates the beliefs of your religion, then an accommodation must be made. You seem like an intelligent individual, so surely you already know this. 

As an example a Sikh person may not be mandated to cut their beards as a condition of employment, even in the private sector. Religious beliefs related to vaccines are no different.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i do
> 
> but i think the safer bet is no shot


Yeah I know, we've been here before.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Is that the one where you use one incident as the rule for all the incidents? Good thing you don't fly in airplanes, because....you know...an airplane or two may have crashed somewhere.



good thing right?

so you like to take you risks with shots

i don't 

nothing wrong either way then right?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

but im not allowed to hang out with you guys because i won't get the shot


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

we're not gonna let you do anything if you dont get that shot! 

you don't see that's what's going on here?


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Even at private businesses you have a freedom of religion. If getting a vaccine violates the beliefs of your religion, then an accommodation must be made. You seem like an intelligent individual, so surely you already know this.
> 
> As an example a Sikh person may not be mandated to cut their beards as a condition of employment, even in the private sector. Religious beliefs related to vaccines are no different.


Well this brings up a new issue. I don't think that religion should be a protected class, or, all ideas should be protected the same. Because being born a certain color is not in the same ballpark as thinking something. So, I don't think accommodations should be made for religion, unless they're also going make accommodations for someone else that thinks thirty foot tall hats are cool. I greatly disagree with allowing religious people to bypass rules for everyone else. There's nothing special about one person's thoughts over another, when it comes to rights. You don't get to just go around forcing businesses to do what you want because you have a neat thought. That's stupid. Reminds me of Peter Griffin in the Petarded episode, "sorry, don't know any better", so he gets a free pass. That's not going to be around in a hundred years.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> we're not gonna let you do anything if you dont get that shot!
> 
> you don't see that's what's going on here?


I'm surprised they still even let us on this forum. Prolly will need to get a jab for that soon too. Twice a year. For the rest of your life. But your chances of adverse effects are "low".


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well this brings up a new issue. I don't think that religion should be a protected class, or, all ideas should be protected the same. Because being born a certain color is not in the same ballpark as thinking something. So, I don't think accommodations should be made for religion, unless they're also going make accommodations for someone else that thinks thirty foot tall hats are cool. I greatly disagree with allowing religious people to bypass rules for everyone else. There's nothing special about one person's thoughts over another, when it comes to rights. You don't get to just go around forcing businesses to do what you want because you have a neat thought. That's stupid. Reminds me of Peter Griffin in the Petarded episode, "sorry, don't know any better", so he gets a free pass. That's not going to be around in a hundred years.


Got it, you don't believe in liberty. Duly noted.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nothing wrong with risks, right? As long as you're willing to accept the consequences that is.. I bet a lot of people took selfies no problem at this spot. I guess these guys just had bad luck/science..
> 
> View attachment 4875153



That's it in a nutshell


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Got it, you don't believe in liberty. Duly noted.


Noooo, your selfishness causes you to think that your liberty takes priority over everyone else's, EVEN IN THEIR OWN DOMAIN. You do not understand American freedom at all.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Many adverse reactions are fucked for life. Not all, but many. What I said applied to the covid vaccine specifically. Are you sure you're paying attention?


Which vaccine, are you paying attention?
Anyway I've just about had my fill of trying to convince you to seek professional medical advice on taking an appropriate covid vaccine. You are not convincing anybody to your POV and it is not based on logic or reason, but fear. The risks have been laid out by myself and others to a sufficient degree, you should have all the knowledge to make the call for yourself. Only your employer, or medical insurance company, or venue you wish to attend, or work in, or airline, or cruise ship line etc. can make you get vaccinated, not me and not the government. The government can force vaccination to be required, make no mistake about that, this pandemic was not severe enough and is nearing it's end in America, though the unvaccinated will be at risk for a long time.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

This is why we need to bring back civics. Forty years ago, third graders had a better grasp on the constitution. This is exactly what happens when civics is removed from classrooms for forty years, you get forty year old's that don't know any of it.



PJ Diaz said:


> When did these democrats become Nazis? They don't even believe in the freedom of religion anymore. I personally don't even attach myself to a religion, but I respect others' religions.


IN YOUR OWN DOMAIN! You don't get to kick down my door and start praying. Jesus christ, how do people not know this stuff.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Noooo, your selfishness causes you to think that your liberty takes priority over everyone else's, EVEN IN THEIR OWN DOMAIN. You do not understand American freedom at all.


I'm selfish for not wanting a vaccination? Or you're selfish for wanting to impose one upon me in order to participate with society? I think you might wanna take a step back and look at this from an objective perspective. I think you might see something you missed.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Pro tip: Words on the internet don't actually impose anything on you.

Typical righty stuff, so narcissistic they think every word forces them to do something.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Which vaccine, are you paying attention?


Why don't you look and inform yourself, instead of asking obtuse questions. I'll humor you though..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> This week’s VAERS data show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is not news to me or many others here VAERS data was posted on this thread and there are others here who will discuss it with you cause I'm done for now, time for a little meditation sit before bed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> This is why we need to bring back civics. Forty years ago, third graders had a better grasp on the constitution. This is exactly what happens when civics is removed from classrooms for forty years, you get forty year old's that don't know any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> IN YOUR OWN DOMAIN! You don't get to kick down my door and start praying. Jesus christ, how do people not know this stuff.


Yeah, I guess all of my trainings on protected classes were bullshit eh? Yeah, I figured the laywers conducting the training were wrong too. You know better. Got it.


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

Sure, you get to impose yourself onto others in their own domain because religion. Gimmie all my rights and fuck your rights, the lawyer said so. How American.

My god we're stupid.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sure, you get to impose yourself onto others in their own domain because religion. All my rights and fuck your rights. How American.
> 
> My god we're stupid.


My choice to not have a vaccine doesn't infringe upon your liberties. Your push to mandate me to have a vaccine to shop for groceries does infringe on my liberties. See the difference? If you are vaxxed, you are all good, based on your theories. So it's all good, right? I don't need to be vaxxed, because you already are.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Really? how do you know it's impossible?
> 
> you don't think it's possible, that in order to evade the shot, it'll mutate?


The virus will mutate and perhaps there will be variants that are resistant to the current vaccines. 

But it won't, as you laughably put it, "evade the shot". The mutations aren't "caused" by the vaccine, It's just a soup of RNA in a bag of lipids. It doesn't think, it just feeds. Mutations are random and completely unrelated to how this vaccine works. 

So, what you asked is impossible. 

None of what you ask is relevant to hesitancy to take the vaccine.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

having to show proof of a shot infringes big time


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My choice to not have a vaccine doesn't infringe upon your liberties. Your push to mandate me to have a vaccine to shop for groceries does infringe on my liberties. See the difference? If you are vaxxed, you are all good, based on your theories. So it's all good, right? I don't need to be vaxxed, because you already are.


Go to a different grocery store.

Remember when the stinky hippies were walking into grocery stores in the 60's with no shirt or shoes, just their jeans, reeking of BO, thinking that the store had to let them in because, like, it was their constutooshunal rights, maaaaaaan.

That's you now. Rednecks are the new idiot hippie with no actual understanding of rights.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> None of what you ask is relevant to hesitancy to take the vaccine.


So i should just go get the shot is what you're saying


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

and then i can shop at wally-mart


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My choice to not have a vaccine doesn't infringe upon your liberties. Your push to mandate me to have a vaccine to shop for groceries does infringe on my liberties. See the difference? If you are vaxxed, you are all good, based on your theories. So it's all good, right? I don't need to be vaxxed, because you already are.


It's not your right to endanger others.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Go to a different grocery store.
> 
> Remember when the stinky hippies were walking into grocery stores in the 60's with no shirt or shoes, just their jeans, reeking of BO, thinking that the store had to let them in because, like, it was their constutooshunal rights, maaaaaaan.
> 
> That's you now. Rednecks are the new idiot hippie with no actual understanding of rights.


Got it, you want different stores for vaxxed and unvaxxed. Kinda like the way jews and people of color had to shop at different stores back in the day.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> So i should just go get the shot is what you're saying


any intelligent person would do so. 

I did.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's not your right to endanger others.


I'm not endangering anyone. I go out masked. I do a self-check. I have a thermometer on my desk to check when I get to work. I social distance.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not endangering anyone. I go out masked. I do a self-check. I have a thermometer on my desk to check when I get to work. I social distance.


OK.

Do that for the rest of your life.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Got it, you want different stores for vaxxed and unvaxxed. Kinda like the way jews and people of color had to shop at different stores back in the day.


That would be acceptable. For the rest of your life. Maybe you would also sew a patch depicting the virus on your clothes too. It's nothing like the way jews and Black people were segregated but you basically have the idea of what your life will be like.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> OK.
> 
> Do that for the rest of your life.


I won't mind, with the exception of taking the mask off outdoors. I have no reason to get closer than 3-feet (new CDC guidance) to anyone except my family. Self-checks are important anyhow.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That would be acceptable. For the rest of your life. Maybe you would also sew a patch depicting the virus on your clothes too. It's nothing like the way jews and Black people were segregated but you basically have the idea of what your life will be like.


Oh yeah, great idea! George Orwell would love that one!!


----------



## mooray (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Got it, you want different stores for vaxxed and unvaxxed. Kinda like the way jews and people of color had to shop at different stores back in the day.


No, I want stores to do what they want, even if it meams we're not welcome to shop there.

The world is not obligated to conform to your wants, especially just because you think you, like, hold really neat thoughts and stuff.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

Here's a vaccine expert you might wanna consider while forming your consensus on this subject. Fauci isn't the only guy..









DVM, PhD | Geert Vanden Bossche


Geert Vanden Bossche, DMV, PhD, independent virologist and vaccine expert, formerly employed at GAVI and The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, sends open call to all authorities, scientists and experts around the world, to whom this concerns: the entire world population.




www.geertvandenbossche.org


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> any intelligent person would do so.
> 
> I did.



oh now you're intelligent


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> No, I want stores to do what they want, even if it meams we're not welcome to shop there.
> 
> The world is not obligated to conform to your wants, especially just because you think you, like, hold really neat thoughts and stuff.


Got it, you're a segregationist. Noted.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

so let me get this straight...

i don't care what you wanna put in your bodies, because thats up to you

but you care about what i don't put in my body, for some reason


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> The world is not obligated to conform to your wants


right - you do know that works both ways right?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

so you're mad because we won't get the shot, and you want us to


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

you guys are killing me


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

i think you pro-vaxxers... or whatever it is you like to call yourselves...

i think you guys should go huddle up again tomorrow morning and think about the new approach you might have to take to try to convince the non-compliers to comply with the shot


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i think you pro-vaxxers... or whatever it is you like to call yourselves...
> 
> i think you guys should go huddle up again tomorrow morning and think about the new approach you might have to take to try to convince the non-compliers to comply with the shot


I heard that Krispy-Kream is giving out free doughnuts (for life?) if you show your vaxx card. Maybe these guys could one up them and offer hot apple pie or something. Blowjobs from street hoes if you get vaxxed? I dunno, just thinking out loud over here.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 9, 2021)

Have you asked your doctor about if CBD is right for you?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I heard that Krispy-Kream is giving out free doughnuts (for life?) if you show your vaxx card.



Ridiculous!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ridiculous!


Krispy Kreme is another thing that I'm not gonna put in my body. Do you think they will start requiring that people eat doughnuts before being able to shop for groceries too?..











A look into Krispy Kreme’s viral marketing and the COVID vaccine


Since March 22 the Krispy Kreme doughnut chain has had their Covid-19 Vaccine Offer where those who chose to be vaccinated can show their vaccine card and receive a free glazed donut once a day for the rest of 2021. But how has that played out for the local Krispy Kreme location off of Northside...



thegeorgeanne.com


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 9, 2021)

Free donut?! Well I really need to get that shot now!



seriously tho...with as pushy as car salesman tact, and knowitall sense that you guys have in this thread, do you really think you're going to be able to convince anybody who's on the fence about getting the shot to actually decide to get it?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> seriously tho...with as pushy as car salesman tact, and knowitall sense that you guys have in this thread, do you really think you're going to be able to convince anybody who's on the fence about getting the shot to actually decide to get it?


But.. free doughnuts?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 9, 2021)

Back up for a little bit, can't sleep yet, but I'm, getting close! As soon as I get the cat back in I'm down for the count. Here is a relevant article. I guess we'll see where the numbers are when they cut off their healthcare coverage for covid if they are not vaccinated. We can't do that in Canada with government healthcare, but private for profit companies can and will, I wouldn't expect the government to do much about it either.

Vaccine approvals are being sought to cover kids as young as 14 years old and that should drive the vaccination rate up too, no vaccine, no school, ditto for colleges. If you work for the federal government they night make it a requirement, it is in the military already, anything to drive those numbers into the 80% range and they will be creative!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
America may be close to hitting a coronavirus vaccine wall - Axios

*America may be close to hitting a vaccine wall*



There are growing signs that parts of the country may be close to meeting demand for the coronavirus vaccine — well before the U.S. has reached herd immunity.

*Why it matters: *For the last few months, the primary focus of the U.S. has been getting shots to everyone who wants them, as quickly as possible. Soon, that focus will abruptly shift to convincing holdouts to get vaccinated.

*State of play: *Red states in the South are administering the lowest portion of the vaccine doses that they receive from the federal government — a sign of low demand, slow public health systems, or both.

The most vaccine-reluctant Americans are white Republicans, polling has found.
*By the numbers: *On average, states have administered 76% of the doses they've received from the federal government. New Hampshire has administered the largest share of all states, at 89.8%, while Alabama has administered the smallest — only 61.4% of its doses.

*Driving the news: *An analysis released by Surgo Ventures yesterday concluded that "the supply-demand shift for the vaccine will happen earlier than expected — as early as the end of April — and _before _the nation reaches the 70-90% threshold for achieving herd immunity."

It released a survey finding that 59% of U.S. adults say they're either already vaccinated, or plan to be as soon as the shot is made available to them. At the current U.S. vaccination rate, all of those vaccine-enthusiastic adults could be inoculated by the end of April.
Vaccination rates will then slow, and Surgo's projections show that only around 52% of Americans will be vaccinated by July. When combined with people who have already been infected, the immunity rate overall may be around 65% by then — still not high enough for herd immunity.
*What they're saying: *“This analysis shows that despite the general vaccine enthusiasm we are seeing now in the United States, things are going to get really difficult really soon,” said Sema Sgaier, Surgo's CEO.

“Without significant investment in addressing people’s barriers _and _making vaccines available to those below 18, reaching herd immunity will be a real challenge.”
*A separate survey *of rural Americans, released by KFF this morning, found that while they're more likely to have already been vaccinated than urban and suburban Americans, there are fewer remaining rural residents who are eager to get their shots.

39% have already gotten at least one dose of the vaccine, 16% say they'll get it as soon as possible, and 15% said they want to "wait and see."
Another 9% said they'll only get vaccinated if required, and 21% said they definitely won't. In suburban areas, a combined 21% said they were vaccine resistant, and only a combined 16% of urban residents said the same.
Among rural residents who said they definitely won't get vaccinated, almost three-quarters were Republicans or Republican-leaning, and 41% were white Evangelical Christians.
*The bottom line: *Rural, Republican-heavy states are likely blowing through their vaccine-eager populations.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccine approvals are being sought to cover kids as young as 14 years old and that should drive the vaccination rate up too, no vaccine, no school, ditto for colleges. If you work for the federal government they night make it a requirement, it is in the military already, anything to drive those numbers into the 80% range and they will be creative!



See you're spreading misinformation 

its NOT required in the military 


*Nearly 40% of Marines have declined Covid-19 vaccine*

Washington (CNN)Nearly 40% of US Marines are declining Covid-19 vaccinations, according to data provided to CNN on Friday by the service, the first branch to disclose service-wide numbers on acceptance and declination.
As of Thursday, approximately 75,500 Marines have received vaccines, including fully vaccinated and partially vaccinated service men and women. About 48,000 Marines have chosen not to receive vaccines, for a declination rate of 38.9%.
CNN has reached out to the other services for acceptance and declination rates.
The corresponding acceptance rate for vaccinations among Marines -- 61.1% -- is not far off the military estimate of two-thirds, or about 66%.
Another 102,000 Marines have not yet been offered the vaccines. The total number of Marines includes active-duty, reserves and Individual Mobilization Augmentee Marines.
The declination rate at Camp Lejeune in North Carolina, one of the prominent Marine Corps bases, was far higher, at 57%, according to another set of data provided to CNN. Of 26,400 Marines who have been offered vaccinations, 15,100 have chosen not to receive them, a number that includes both II Marine Expeditionary Force and Marine Corps Installation East -- Camp Lejeune. Another 11,500 active-duty Marines are scheduled to be offered the vaccine



what does that tell ya?


go let all those servicemen and women know how stupid you think they are for declining the shot


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nothing wrong with risks, right? As long as you're willing to accept the consequences that is.. I bet a lot of people took selfies no problem at this spot. I guess these guys just had bad luck/science..
> 
> View attachment 4875153


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> See you're spreading misinformation
> 
> its NOT required in the military
> 
> ...


If they are deployed it would be a different case and I think the navy might be a bit different with people living in close quarters. Mandatory military vaccinations are an order from Joe away and most likely will, it makes no sense from a military preparedness point of view. During the gulf war soldiers were vaccinated whether they wanted to or not and the vaccines were not good at all in terms of side effects.

Most marines are teens and early 20's, these groups are not that eager to be vaccinated anyway. Once the civilian population is inoculated and the vaccines come out of emergency use (real world data will be used for this) they will have to get the jab, No way they can be deployed overseas without one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

Religion, run by pedos, conmen and crazies, it's not a accident that they refer to their victims as a flock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Religion, run by pedos, conmen and crazies, it's not a accident that they refer to their victims as a flock.


As belief diminishes over time and becomes less central to society the quality of the clergy has diminished too, in the main stream religions. The bible school trained preachers or those conmen and narcissist's who are "inspired by God" never changed much since the days of Joe Smith and the Mormons. It's easier to subvert an existing religion than to start fresh and this is the usual course of action. Most are some kind of pseudo Christianity in America.

Delusion is normal Captain and in fact essential to the mental health of most people, mass delusion is and has always been common and in the last few centuries religion has moved from a way of explaining the universe and our place in it to delusion. Science revealed the true nature of reality and we are still trying to get to the bottom of it, most educated people who have not been strongly conditioned to religion and can actually think, fall away from it. We still seem to need the ceremonies that go with it though, the christenings, marriages and funerals. Sprinkle Christians, sprinkled with water, rice and earth. Even that is fading away with civil ceremonies and non religious memorial services.

We are living in the bombed out ruins of a Christian society with in a secular one. Increasingly religion is becoming the realm of the abusively conditioned, the stupid and the mentally unstable.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t have a problem with a lockdown. I have a problem with the idiotic policy of repeated lockdowns because the government is opening things up too early with few restrictions.
> 
> Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


Yeah,flip-flopping caused by economic pressure,wanting to cover asses for re-election,don't want opponent to claim their economy killers. Saw a CDC stat about surface transmission yest. 1/10,000 of contracting Covid, but seed is planted,who's not going to cont. wiping groceries down and who's going to look at door handles and such the same way again.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nuclear power is safe guys. Science says so. Don't forget that Chernobyl melted down as part of a safety test. But's it's all good. More positive things have come from nuclear power than negative, right? Right? Bueller?





I was going to respond with more, but this circle jerk thread that has devolved into trolls trolling each other spreading stupidly dangerous bullshit (like above) to create confusing noise is boring.

Pretending like some troll isn't a troll because they ask stupid as shit questions that some idiot can pretend is 'owning' the narrative is just showing people to be the trolls that it was always pretty obvious that they were.



HaroldRocks said:


> On April 6, The Defender reported that 246 Michigan residents fully vaccinated against COVID were later diagnosed with the virus, resulting in three deaths.
> 
> 
> All “breakthrough cases” occurred between Jan. 1 and March 31 in people who tested positive 14 or more days after the last dose in the vaccine series. Of the 117 with hospitalization data entered, 11 were hospitalized, 103 were not hospitalized and three were reported as unknown.
> ...










https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/post-16259736


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As belief diminishes over time and becomes less central to society the quality of the clergy has diminished too, in the main stream religions. The bible school trained preachers or those conmen and narcissist's who are "inspired by God" never changed much since the days of Joe Smith and the Mormons. It's easier to subvert an existing religion than to start fresh and this is the usual course of action. Most are some kind of pseudo Christianity in America.
> 
> Delusion is normal Captain and in fact essential to the mental health of most people, mass delusion is and has always been common and in the last few centuries religion has moved from a way of explaining the universe and our place in it to delusion. Science revealed the true nature of reality and we are still trying to get to the bottom of it, most educated people who have not been strongly conditioned to religion and can actually think, fall away from it. We still seem to need the ceremonies that go with it though, the christenings, marriages and funerals. Sprinkle Christians, sprinkled with water, rice and earth. Even that is fading away with civil ceremonies and non religious memorial services.
> 
> We are living in the bombed out ruins of a Christian society with in a secular one. Increasingly religion is becoming the realm of the abusively conditioned, the stupid and the mentally unstable.


Are you referring to the golden age of religion when if you didn't follow the rules you were branded a heretic or in league with satan and killed or driven from your home?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Yeah,flip-flopping caused by economic pressure,wanting to cover asses for re-election,don't want opponent to claim their economy killers. Saw a CDC stat about surface transmission yest. 1/10,000 of contracting Covid, but seed is planted,who's not going to cont. wiping groceries down and who's going to look at door handles and such the same way again.ccguns


That is good news, until they did the proper study it was assumed that it was like the flu virus that does spread a lot by contacting surfaces. That fact and the high uptake in flu vaccines made the flu season almost nonexistent in the northern and southern hemispheres this past winter. Washing hands probably saved tens of thousands of flu deaths, so it did some good. This also illustrates how much more contagious covid is than the flu that we stopped in it tracks with public health measures, since flu vaccines are only half as effective as covid vaccinations.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As belief diminishes over time and becomes less central to society the quality of the clergy has diminished too, in the main stream religions. The bible school trained preachers or those conmen and narcissist's who are "inspired by God" never changed much since the days of Joe Smith and the Mormons. It's easier to subvert an existing religion than to start fresh and this is the usual course of action. Most are some kind of pseudo Christianity in America.
> 
> Delusion is normal Captain and in fact essential to the mental health of most people, mass delusion is and has always been common and in the last few centuries religion has moved from a way of explaining the universe and our place in it to delusion. Science revealed the true nature of reality and we are still trying to get to the bottom of it, most educated people who have not been strongly conditioned to religion and can actually think, fall away from it. We still seem to need the ceremonies that go with it though, the christenings, marriages and funerals. Sprinkle Christians, sprinkled with water, rice and earth. Even that is fading away with civil ceremonies and non religious memorial services.
> 
> We are living in the bombed out ruins of a Christian society with in a secular one. Increasingly religion is becoming the realm of the abusively conditioned, the stupid and the mentally unstable.


Always looked at religion as a whatever works to get you straight type of thing, no harm no foul,but MF's who weaponize it and even worse those who believe those who weaponize it are toast in my mind.I think a lot of people indoctrinated at early age in whatever faith that have doubts just have a keep w/it mentality "just in case" so to speak which is fine w/me if it gets them out the door in the right frame of mind.ccguns


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

It's not anti-vax it's pro-pandemic


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is good news, until they did the proper study it was assumed that it was like the flu virus that does spread a lot by contacting surfaces. That fact and the high uptake in flu vaccines made the flu season almost nonexistent in the northern and southern hemispheres this past winter. Washing hands probably saved tens of thousands of flu deaths, so it did some good. This also illustrates how much more contagious covid is than the flu that we stopped in it tracks with public health measures, since flu vaccines are only half as effective as covid vaccinations.


Absolutely the panic over surface trans. of Covid and the resulting sanitize everything campaign obliterated any chance of a strong flu season. I'm hoping that the Rna technology is applied to dev. a more effective influenza vaccine as my tendancy to not get sick+ the ineffectiveness %wise of the vac. has made me never get it. I believe that someone is actually working on applying Rna to influenza,and if a shot comes along that is 90+ effective I cert. will get it.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Are you referring to the golden age of religion when if you didn't follow the rules you were branded a heretic or in league with satan and killed or driven from your home?


Nope, just recent history, America (more than Canada, we lost ours) is a society that is losing it's religion and the "quality" of the believers is diminishing. We live in secular societies, but give Christians full reign and they'd be burning us at the stake in no time flat. It is secular society that civilized the religious and make a moral and ethical society, not the other way around. Christians would be still burning witches at the stake, if not for secular society and liberal democracy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

Religion and royal blood lines are just control mechanisms for the gullible masses, sad part is it works for many.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Always looked at religion as a whatever works to get you straight type of thing, no harm no foul,but MF's who weaponize it and even worse those who believe those who weaponize it are toast in my mind.I think a lot of people indoctrinated at early age in whatever faith that have doubts just have a keep w/it mentality "just in case" so to speak which is fine w/me if it gets them out the door in the right frame of mind.ccguns


In terms of religion, freedom of conscience was a recent thing, and if you revealed how you really felt you would be executed or punished in some other way. Until recently England still had Catholic exclusion laws for instance and dissenting protestants were persecuted, hence the Pilgrims. England was one of the milder cases in Europe though, it has a state religion like many European countries and some have a special tax to support religion. The religion was bound up with political loyalty until recent times, the Roman emperors became God's and one had to pay homage to them. This goes right back to living in tribes, the belief helped bind the people into a community and explain the world.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Nope, just recent history, America (more than Canada, we lost ours) is a society that is losing it's religion and the "quality" of the believers is diminishing. We live in secular societies, but give Christians full reign and they'd be burning us at the stake in no time flat. It is secular society that civilized the religious and make a moral and ethical society, not the other way around. Christians would be still burning witches at the stake, if not for secular society and liberal democracy.


I was indoctrinated in Catholicism at early age through school. Done 1st comm and confirmation. Don't look back on it negatively as I think they were at hte least trying to instill decent values in young minds. The church hurt itself w/molestation scandals and how they handled it. It stands to reason that back "in the day" w/large families that the priesthood was the main route for a young man showing no interest in women or a effeminate type "not like the other boys" so to speak. Many families were proud to have a priest in the family, however it just turned out to seed the priesthood w/closet homosexuals who could'nt resist temptation being around so many young impressionable minds while being in a position of trust.Couple that with as you get older you learn the church has all this property and pays no taxes wehile always raising funds for the church and you begin to view it as a business like anything else. A business exempt from taxation.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In terms of religion, freedom of conscience was a recent thing, and if you revealed how you really felt you would be executed or punished in some other way. Until recently England still had Catholic exclusion laws for instance and dissenting protestants were persecuted, hence the Pilgrims. England was one of the milder cases in Europe though, it has a state religion like many European countries and some have a special tax to support religion. The religion was bound up with political loyalty until recent times, the Roman emperors became God's and one had to pay homage to them. This goes right back to living in tribes, the belief helped bind the people into a community and explain the world.


Man, you are deep, highly intelligent and knowledgeable,what is your education level my man,I think its time you insert a PROF. in front of DIY-HP-LED.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

There's a reason why the founders wanted separation of church and state and that reason is why the GQP want to get rid of the separation, they want unquestioned obedience.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I was indoctrinated in Catholicism at early age through school. Done 1st comm and confirmation. Don't look back on it negatively as I think they were at hte least trying to instill decent values in young minds. The church hurt itself w/molestation scandals and how they handled it. It stands to reason that back "in the day" w/large families that the priesthood was the main route for a young man showing no interest in women or a effeminate type "not like the other boys" so to speak. Many families were proud to have a priest in the family, however it just turned out to seed the priesthood w/closet homosexuals who could'nt resist temptation being around so many young impressionable minds while being in a position of trust.Couple that with as you get older you learn the church has all this property and pays no taxes wehile always raising funds for the church and you begin to view it as a business like anything else. A business exempt from taxation.ccguns


Celibacy is a tradition in the Catholic church and is unsupported by the bible or doctrine, it started in the middle ages as a way to combat simony, but Bishops and cardinals were allowed to marry. Today celerity selects for sexual deviants and others with issues who were conditioned to religion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Man, you are deep, highly intelligent and knowledgeable,what is your education level my man,I think its time you insert a PROF. in front of DIY-HP-LED.ccguns


I was a tradesman (worked an office for the last 15 or so years) and have some college education and a lot of university courses and such taken in the evenings or distance learning, just out of curiosity, I already had a great job. More importantly I've been what's called a life long learner and it lead me to Buddhism and all kinds of weird places!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Man, you are deep, highly intelligent and knowledgeable,what is your education level my man,I think its time you insert a PROF. in front of DIY-HP-LED.ccguns


Many here would disagree with your assessment!  I just like to write a bit and this is a good place to practice the skill.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Celibacy is a tradition in the Catholic church and is unsupported by the bible or doctrine, it started in the middle ages as a way to combat simony, but Bishops and cardinals were allowed to marry. Today celerity selects for sexual deviants and others with issues who were conditioned to religion.


I think the thing is,If a priest wasn't allowed to partake in sexual activities and the lustiness inherent in it, that it gave them a sort of moral highground, from which they could preach and be considered worthy of respect, I mean how do you feel confessing to someone who wants to bend it over and slap that ass, you know what I mean.Being celibate promotes the idea morally clean individual.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I was a tradesman (worked an office for the last 15 or so years) and have some college education and a lot of university courses and such taken in the evenings or distance learning, just out of curiosity, I already had a great job. More importantly I've been what's called a life long learner and it lead me to Buddhism and all kinds of weird places!


Follow your path man, a job well done.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

The GQP want to use religion here the same way Putin uses the church there, for control period.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I mean how do you feel confessing to someone who wants to bend it over and slap that ass.


About the same as I would confessing to someone who wants to molest the alter boy.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Got it, you're a segregationist. Noted.


It sucks how much you don't understand, or care, about other people's rights. It's all about you. A business doesn't want you, but you want the law to force them to accept you. I bet you understood this shit just fine back when the baker didn't want to bake that cake for the gay dudes. What you want is the same as me demanding to be inside your house and creating law to make that happen, then I get to say stupid stuff about how, if you don't want me there, then you must be a segregationist. That's just the dumbest shit ever. If you have any appreciation for freedom in this country, you really need to learn how it works, because your selfish twisting of it leads nowhere but its demise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> About the same as I would confessing to someone who wants to molest the alter boy.


I gotta get off my ass and move! I was trying to get on the vaccination site and blathering here since my breakfast coffee FFS!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Man, you are deep, highly intelligent and knowledgeable,what is your education level my man,I think its time you insert a PROF. in front of DIY-HP-LED.ccguns



That's exactly what he thinks of himself too - so much so that he makes straight up makes false statements without even realizing that they're not true - he straight up believes his own lies


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I gotta get off my ass and move! I was trying to get on the vaccination site and blathering here since my breakfast coffee FFS!



yea you better go stand in line with the rest of them


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I gotta get off my ass and move! I was trying to get on the vaccination site and blathering here since my breakfast coffee FFS!


Get your priorities straightened out.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

It's pointless to argue with Qtards and their magical thinking.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

so how did the morning meeting go before you decided to take down these


DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they are deployed it would be a different case and I think the navy might be a bit different with people living in close quarters. Mandatory military vaccinations are an order from Joe away and most likely will, it makes no sense from a military preparedness point of view. During the gulf war soldiers were vaccinated whether they wanted to or not and the vaccines were not good at all in terms of side effects.
> 
> Most marines are teens and early 20's, these groups are not that eager to be vaccinated anyway. Once the civilian population is inoculated and the vaccines come out of emergency use (real world data will be used for this) they will have to get the jab, No way they can be deployed overseas without one.



Listen - you can go on and on but it still makes your statement completely false

they dont have to get the shot

you're hope is forced vaccination for a shot that isn't even really a vaccine by definition to begin with

they call it a vaccine so it falls under the no liability shroud and you can't sue anybody if anything goes wrong - how is that a check and balance in any way shape or form?

you know who makes these shots? the same companies who created the opioid epidemic and all they all had to was pay a few billion dollars for that, and they get to keep going.....thats who you want me to trust....right?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It's pointless to argue with Qtards and their magical thinking.



right and that's your way of defending your side of it - call other ppl qtards or trumpys or whatever else, for challenging anything you say because you're right and we're just wrong for challenging it 

dont question authority right?

get in line and go wait for your shot


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

Ok Qtard


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

all the shit about this shot and forcing it on ppl is about as un-american as can be 

God forbid you let some ppl think for themselves right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> You guys are like paid advertisements from the government
> 
> Do you guys even smoke weed?


eat shit bitch


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Ok Qtard



yup and thats all you got 

look at the big brain on you


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

Don't forget about the micro chips in the vaccine, Bill Gates mind control I hear.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yup and thats all you got
> 
> look at the big brain on you


I'll have to agree with you here.

Why they argue with you is mind boggling. If I were them I would not give one fuck about you or what you do. So why argue? That's my opinion.

I would stick one of those shiny gold stars on your collar like they did back in middle school and say...."well done son, well done."


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> right and that's your way of defending your side of it - call other ppl qtards or trumpys or whatever else, for challenging anything you say because you're right and we're just wrong for challenging it
> 
> dont question authority right?
> 
> get in line and go wait for your shot





HaroldRocks said:


> all the shit about this shot and forcing it on ppl is about as un-american as can be
> 
> God forbid you let some ppl think for themselves right?





HaroldRocks said:


> so how did the morning meeting go before you decided to take down these
> 
> 
> 
> ...









https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16259734


HaroldRocks said:


> yup and thats all you got
> 
> look at the big brain on you


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'll have to agree with you here.
> 
> Why they argue with you is mind boggling. If I were them I would not give one fuck what you do. So why argue? That's my opinion.
> 
> I would stick one of those shiny gold stars on your collar like they did back in middle school and say...."well done son, well done."



you're absolutely right 

im not trying to tell them to not get a shot but theyre all up in arms because quite a few of us wont get one


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so let me get this straight...
> 
> i don't care what you wanna put in your bodies, because thats up to you
> 
> but you care about what i don't put in my body, for some reason





HaroldRocks said:


> right - you do know that works both ways right?


You're misunderstanding. The argument here has been that your reasons for not wanting the Covid vaccine have been a mess with no consistency. The way you guys talk, you'd never go to a doctor for anything, because your arguments are the same for any treatment. With the information that's out there, the whole, "DERRR BUT HOW DO YOU REALLY KNOW??" is a ridiculous take. If you just wanted to say, "yes I realize I do other things all the time that are more risky than taking a vaccine and I know I have an inconsistent and irrational concern for safety with these vaccines, but that's something I need to sort out on my own", that's fine, because most of the time there's nothing to argue when people are shooting you straight. 

I've been through this many times at my old job, when my employer didn't want to tell the truth about something, so they made up some nonsense, but the problem with that is, whenever people try to do that, it's always full of holes and it leaves people confused because of the obvious conflict in other areas. If they just told us the truth, there's really nothing to say. Usually it would come down to them not wanting to pay for something. If they'd just say, "we don't want to spend the money right now", there's nothing to argue. You can only say, "oh, okay". 

I think your points have been full of shit just because you don't want to admit to that your concern for safety of the vaccine doesn't have much foundation and you know what, that's okay, you feel the way you feel and people need to get comfortable with things at their own pace, or maybe even never. That's fine. Just stop grasping at random weak bits of info moving the goalpost all over the place trying to convince people of things that even you don't really believe.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so how did the morning meeting go before you decided to take down these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes , by all means . You're supposed to just do as your told & trust big brother despite having more than two brain cells to rub together .


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

I've heard of fat people dying after eating a doughnut, must mean the doughnuts are poisonous.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're misunderstanding. The argument here has been that your reasons for not wanting the Covid vaccine have been a mess with no consistency. The way you guys talk, you'd never go to a doctor for anything, because your arguments are the same for any treatment. With the information that's out there, the whole, "DERRR BUT HOW DO YOU REALLY KNOW??" is a ridiculous take. If you just wanted to say, "yes I realize I do other things all the time that are more risky than taking a vaccine and I know I have an inconsistent and irrational concern for safety with these vaccines, but that's something I need to sort out on my own", that's fine, because most of the time there's nothing to argue when people are shooting you straight.
> 
> I've been through this many times at my old job, when my employer didn't want to tell the truth about something, so they made up some nonsense, but the problem with that is, whenever people try to do that, it's always full of holes and it leaves people confused because of the obvious conflict in other areas. If they just told us the truth, there's really nothing to say. Usually it would come down to them not wanting to pay for something. If they'd just say, "we don't want to spend the money right now", there's nothing to argue. You can only say, "oh, okay".
> 
> I think your points have been full of shit just because you don't want to admit to that your concern for safety of the vaccine doesn't have much foundation and you know what, that's okay, you feel the way you feel and people need to get comfortable with things at their own pace, or maybe even never. That's fine. Just stop grasping at random weak bits of info moving the goalpost all over the place trying to convince people of things that even you don't really believe.



well i stiil don't believe im better off getting the shot as opposed to not getting the shot 

the goal post is still in the same spot as it's been even tho you think it keeps moving because you keep missing and that's your excuse for missing - i keep moving it

how bout that?

now go get in line with the rest of them


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Yes , by all means . You're supposed to just do as your told & trust big brother despite having more than two brain cells to rub together .
> 
> View attachment 4875537



Absolutely


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well i stiil don't believe im better off getting the shot as opposed to not getting the shot
> 
> the goal post is still in the same spot as it's been even tho you think it keeps moving because you keep missing and that's your excuse for missing - i keep moving it
> 
> ...


You still haven't commented on your risk class, but if you're young and fit, you should be fine either way. The vaccine is probably most useful for people in those high risk classes that would likely die if they got it bad.

And yes, you've said this before, but you've also posted other dumb reasons too, like the article about people not feeling well, which is totally normal. That was you running around seeking out anything you could find, it was just that you didn't know it was normal.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> You still haven't commented on your risk class, but if you're young and fit, you should be fine either way. The vaccine is probably most useful for people in those high risk classes that would likely die if they got it bad.
> 
> And yes, you've said this before, but you've also posted other dumb reasons too, like the article about people not feeling well, which is totally normal. That was you running around seeking out anything you could find, it was just that you didn't know it was normal.


My risk class? i would consider it quite low - im not exactly young but i'm fit

and OK except idk what you're talking about with the article about ppl feeling unwell which is totally normal


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> all the shit about this shot and forcing it on ppl is about as un-american as can be
> 
> God forbid you let some ppl think for themselves right?


Change your name to haroldsucks


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh yeah, great idea! George Orwell would love that one!!


O, so dramatic

These universities are already telling students to get vaccinated if they plan to attend in the fall:

Brown University, Cornell University, Fort Lewis College, Nova Southeastern University, Roger Williams University, Rutgers University and St. Edwards University, Northeastern, 

Also the Giants in your home town. Businesses will follow suit once they get the green light from lawmakers and their legal teams. 

It's only logical. They have to protect the people who can't get vaccinated for other reasons. You might be in that category. The discussion has moved from a hypothetical discussion of whether or not the vaccine is safe to a very firm, yes, it is. 

I don't care if you get vaccinated or not. If you don't that's your choice but with choices comes consequences. Do you mind pushing brooms alone in the back rooms of warehouses? There is no way you are going to be able to work with a crew for a large show. That would be lunacy.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> My risk class? i would consider it quite low - im not exactly young but i'm fit
> 
> and OK except idk what you're talking about with the article about ppl feeling unwell which is totally normal


What you don't know is too large to discuss. What do you know? That would be a short list.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

i know this:

i go into anaphylactic shock if i eat shellfish ever since i was 10 yrs old - before that, i ate mussels and shrimp every weekend

do you know how that happened? took me a minute to figure it out and even the docs agree

i was sensitized by fish oil in a tetanus shot

do you know that before the advent of vaccines, anaphylaxis didn't exist?

go ahead - debunk me there


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't care if you get vaccinated or not. If you don't that's your choice but with choices comes consequences. Do you mind pushing brooms alone in the back rooms of warehouses? There is no way you are going to be able to work with a crew for a large show. That would be lunacy.


If you think so, go ahead and think that - i guarantee you, that's not gonna happen


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 10, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Yes , by all means . You're supposed to just do as your told & trust big brother despite having more than two brain cells to rub together .
> 
> View attachment 4875537


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well i stiil don't believe im better off getting the shot as opposed to not getting the shot
> 
> the goal post is still in the same spot as it's been even tho you think it keeps moving because you keep missing and that's your excuse for missing - i keep moving it
> 
> ...


You get a lot of your medical advice from RIU?



HaroldRocks said:


> i know this:
> 
> i go into anaphylactic shock if i eat shellfish ever since i was 10 yrs old - before that, i ate mussels and shrimp every weekend
> 
> ...




Do you mean like the term?

You don't think bee stings existed back in the day?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

Something happened in MI. Shots are amazingly free now as of a week ago Thursday. Long line ahead of me. But wife, son and self are awaiting a date for J&J. 

Just do it. Side effects, negligible as statistical, are less severe than covid issues. Let's get this mess under control people. I'm running out of years to enjoy the world. And I'll be damned if you have a right to deprive me of them. 

If you are STUPID enough to refuse? Wallpaper your house with foil and "Katy bar the door." You are a menace to society and should be locked in your own prison for the good of the many.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> My risk class? i would consider it quite low - im not exactly young but i'm fit
> 
> and OK except idk what you're talking about with the article about ppl feeling unwell which is totally normal


You posted text from an article where people were feeling sick after the shot and it's pretty normal to feel shitty after a shot. What is it that you don't know, that you posted the article, or that it's normal? I'd be happy to help inform you of either.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Vaccine ingredients | Vaccine Knowledge


Quicklinks Active ingredients Added ingredients: Aluminium MF59 Thiomersal, also called Thimerosal Gelatine Human serum albumin and recombinant albumin Sorbitol and other stabilisers Emulsifiers Taste improvers



vk.ovg.ox.ac.uk






go read some of that and tell me - none of that matters to any of you....right?


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i know this:
> 
> i go into anaphylactic shock if i eat shellfish ever since i was 10 yrs old - before that, i ate mussels and shrimp every weekend
> 
> ...


I don't know about this, but it sounds interesting. I did a quick google search and didn't see anything. Can you provide something?


----------



## waktoo (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i know this:
> 
> i go into anaphylactic shock if i eat shellfish ever since i was 10 yrs old - before that, i ate mussels and shrimp every weekend
> 
> ...


You are annoyingly ignorant. Food allergies, insect bites/stings, and animal venom all existed before the advent of vaccines. There. Debunked.

Please do us all a favor. Take a bottle of Omega-3, would you please?

Back on the irrelevant list you go...


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> You posted text from an article where people were feeling sick after the shot and it's pretty normal to feel shitty after a shot. What is it that you don't know, that you posted the article, or that it's normal? I'd be happy to help inform you of either.



no i believe it's normal if you call bypassing the liver with a shot "normal"

where's the article?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Vaccine ingredients | Vaccine Knowledge
> 
> 
> Quicklinks Active ingredients Added ingredients: Aluminium MF59 Thiomersal, also called Thimerosal Gelatine Human serum albumin and recombinant albumin Sorbitol and other stabilisers Emulsifiers Taste improvers
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i know this:
> 
> i go into anaphylactic shock if i eat shellfish ever since i was 10 yrs old - before that, i ate mussels and shrimp every weekend
> 
> ...


I share your allergy. Since my tetanus shots as a kid. My nephew can't eat peanuts because of his school shots. I still say you are wrong unless going into a cave and never encountering humans again. I gladly accept the loss of a delicious food for the prevention of Tetanus after all the rusty rust laden items I've been punctured with.

Your position displays educated ignorance as viewed here.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

waktoo said:


> You are annoyingly ignorant. Food allergies, insect bites/stings, and animal venom all existed before the advent of vaccines. There. Debunked.
> 
> Please do us all a favor. Take a bottle of Omega-3, would you please?
> 
> Back on the irrelevant list you go...


oh ok - yea you totally convinced me


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Vaccine ingredients | Vaccine Knowledge
> 
> 
> Quicklinks Active ingredients Added ingredients: Aluminium MF59 Thiomersal, also called Thimerosal Gelatine Human serum albumin and recombinant albumin Sorbitol and other stabilisers Emulsifiers Taste improvers
> ...


That's called "information" and of course it matters. I suggest you read it instead of stopping when you get to a scary word.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I share your allergy. Since my tetanus shots as a kid. My nephew can't eat peanuts because of his school shots. I still say you are wrong unless going into a cave and never encountering humans again. I gladly accept the loss of a delicious food for the prevention of Tetanus after all the rusty rust laden items I've been punctured with.
> 
> Your position displays educated ignorance as viewed here.



See...ok 

so there's your trade-off

i would rather take my chances with tetanus than having to worry about everyday foods


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 10, 2021)

Don't let them turn you Harold!! Run for your life!!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's called "information" and of course it matters. I suggest you read it instead of stopping when you get to a scary word.



i did read it

and guess what - im good - i dont wanna be injected with those additives - thats not ok for you tho


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i did read it
> 
> and guess what - im good - i dont wanna be injected with those additives - thats not ok for you tho


Yeah I mean pretty much every one explains where it's found and how your body processes it and how any risk is really low. I ride motorcycles and play with chainsaws around the property and work around high pressure hydraulics and high voltage, and have done so for decades, so I know a little about personal risk mitigation. Wasn't raised with the modern generation indoors with foam pads on everything in the house.

Like I said, it's fine if you don't want to, but don't hype the reasons as being legit. It really is okay to admit that you have a disproportionate and inconsistent concern for safety with vaccines. I don't instantly accept everything either and need to come to terms with things at my own pace, there's nothing wrong with that, but don't pretend like like you're running through a boobytrapped pyramid from Indiana Jones.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> See...ok
> 
> so there's your trade-off
> 
> i would rather take my chances with tetanus than having to worry about everyday foods





HaroldRocks said:


> See...ok
> 
> so there's your trade-off
> 
> i would rather take my chances with tetanus than having to worry about everyday foods


Everyday. No shrimp large enough to consume for over 1000 miles from here. 

You have your rights. No objection. But you have no right to perpetuate a sincere health hazard. 

I believe your crowd should have to wear orange vests for easy avoidance in public. And I will discriminate against threats to the health of my family and friends. As you are a domestic problem that should be segregated by your own choices. You won't cooperate? Your participation should be denied. Health over rides your self entitlement. I'm anti vac. And I'm on the list. My feelings are mute. Public health is priority. Hope you strike your head and wake up. 

Show some respect. We are protecting you. And you are just demonstrating authority issues. Sad.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah I mean pretty much every one explains where it's found and how your body processes it and how any risk is really low. I ride motorcycles and play with chainsaws around the property and work around high pressure hydraulics and high voltage, and have done so for decades, so I know a little about personal risk mitigation. Wasn't raised with the modern generation indoors with foam pads on everything in the house.
> 
> Like I said, it's fine if you don't want to, but don't hype the reasons as being legit. It really is okay to admit that you have a disproportionate and inconsistent concern for safety with vaccines. I don't instantly accept everything either and need to come to terms with things at my own pace, there's nothing wrong with that, but don't pretend like like you're running through a boobytrapped pyramid from Indiana Jones.



well im good on the shot - and you shouldn't demonize me or anybody else for it

i understand some consequences myself and that experimental shot is not one i wanna take a risk with - nor should you be pushing it on others and trying to exclude them from everyday life


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> If you think so, go ahead and think that - i guarantee you, that's not gonna happen


It's happening. 

Your choice whether or not to take the vaccine has consequences. Grow up buttercup.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Everyday. No shrimp large enough to consume for over 1000 miles from here.
> 
> You have your rights. No objection. But you have no right to perpetuate a sincere health hazard.
> 
> ...



how are you protecting me when the shot only protects yourself? 

ya see what you're saying here? thats just simply not true - you're not protecting anybody but yourself



"*They add the vaccine doesn’t prevent coronavirus infection. It helps protect against serious illnesses."*


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well im good on the shot - and you shouldn't demonize me or anybody else for it
> 
> i understand some consequences myself and that experimental shot is not one i wanna take a risk with - nor should you be pushing it on others and trying to exclude them from everyday life


And greedily consume pre prepared food.????????????????? More of a threat by the numbers than the shot. Funny how many people listen to an optometrist for health advice. Go Rand Paul.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

you guys keep acting like this is a vaccine that you get, and now you won't get covid - and that's just not true


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Show ignored content
> 
> ya see that? thats at the bottom of this page for me
> 
> ...


Huh?

Why would anybody care if an uninformed Trumptard put them on ignore? It's not as if you have anything rational or informative to share.

I'm just trolling the antivaxxers and laughing at their lack of understanding of the world. There are plenty where you come from.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys keep acting like this is a vaccine that you get, and now you won't get covid - and that's just not true


citation required


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> how are you protecting me when the shot only protects yourself?
> 
> ya see what you're saying here? thats just simply not true - you're not protecting anybody but yourself
> 
> ...


I am by no longer allowing the virus to take hold, mutate or further spread. And I shall continue a brutal hygiene and mask wearing with keeping my distance from all. My state is on fire because of Rep death cult lies. This is a real situation. 

And as we respect your right. Although heavily promoting another. Please keep your mask on and maintain your space. And I get mean when you threaten my health or my family. Forgive that. No malice. Just a very sincere of the people in my life.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Huh?
> 
> Why would anybody care if an uninformed Trumptard put them on ignore? It's not as if you have anything rational or informative to share.
> 
> I'm just trolling the antivaxxers and laughing at their lack of understanding of the world. There are plenty where you come from.



but see here's the funny thing

im not a Trumpy - im not republican - and im also not even an anti-vaxxer 

im pro-choice 

i have a right to choose 

you want to get rid of that right because you think i should join the one size fits all program

and im just not doing it


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well im good on the shot - and you shouldn't demonize me or anybody else for it
> 
> i understand some consequences myself and that experimental shot is not one i wanna take a risk with - nor should you be pushing it on others and trying to exclude them from everyday life


My complaint is with some of the arguments, like you probably wouldn't call it "experimental" knowing some more about it. The process for approving medicine and medical equipment is gnarly, as in, if you want to redesign a frigging scalpel handle, don't even bother unless your research packet is as thick as War and Peace. We might envision the emergency use authorization as being a tube that bypasses the normal process in total cowboy mode, but that's not even close to reality. The threshold for emergency use is still ten times higher than what's required to change a seatbelt or airbag design in a new car. You couldn't even begin this process without having a pretty good idea to begin with using known components.



HaroldRocks said:


> you guys keep acting like this is a vaccine that you get, and now you won't get covid - and that's just not true


Nobody here is saying that. I think you're perceiving the attack on your arguments as being the same as thinking these vaccines are miracle cures. I've made a point to mention what that 90% represents. No offense here, but it was yourself that didn't understand what the number represented.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 10, 2021)

I don't understanding someone bragging that they will ignore common wisdom 
Free country feel free to leave


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I am by no longer allowing the virus to take hold, mutate or further spread. And I shall continue a brutal hygiene and mask wearing with keeping my distance from all. My state is on fire because of Rep death cult lies. This is a real situation.
> 
> And as we respect your right. Although heavily promoting another. Please keep your mask on and maintain your space. And I get mean when you threaten my health or my family. Forgive that. No malice. Just a very sincere of the people in my life.



OK - you go ahead and fight 

i do wear my mask - and im ok with it - i do as im asked to do in that regard

i just dont want that shot 

i dont wanna take that risk - and you guys think im a conspiracy theorist just for that alone 

i mean cmon man


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys keep acting like this is a vaccine that you get, and now you won't get covid - and that's just not true


Again your omnipotence and ignorance have melded into a gelatinous mess. No one believes that that I know. All are still carrying on as normal with social practices pre vac. LOL. Please understand you do not understand. We are merely preventing a hospitalization if not death if infected. While breaking the life cycle of the virus to prevent further mutations and reduce its numbers until a cure or true vac can be developed. 

And honestly. I may fall in the bathtub resulting in a serious closed head injury. I'm taking a bath still. Hygiene and public concern prevail. I fail to see your disconnect.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> My complaint is with some of the arguments, like you probably wouldn't call it "experimental" knowing some more about it. The process for approving medicine and medical equipment is gnarly, as in, if you want to redesign a frigging scalpel handle, don't even bother unless your research packet is as thick as War and Peace. We might envision the emergency use authorization as being a tube that bypasses the normal process in total cowboy mode, but that's not even close to reality. The threshold for emergency use is still ten times higher than what's required to change a seatbelt or airbag design in a new car. You couldn't even begin this process without having a pretty good idea to begin with using known components.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying that. I think you're perceiving the attack on your arguments as being the same as thinking these vaccines are miracle cures. I've made a point to mention what that 90% represents. No offense here, but it was yourself that didn't understand what the number represented.



but it is experimental still 

thats a fact

and you keep trying to tell me it isn't really


even tho it is


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but see here's the funny thing
> 
> im not a Trumpy - im not republican - and im also not even an anti-vaxxer
> 
> ...


lulz

You: The virus will evade the vaccine

Me: Viruses are just particles that contain mRNA. They don't "evade" anything. 

What? do you think coronavirus has a teensy brain and after evading the last round of vaccines is plotting it's next move against humanity? Oh man that's funny.

So, yeah, I'm laughing at the antivaxxers because they are so ignorant. Speaking of which, it's your choice of course it is. So is the choice to make vaccination a condition of employment. So is the right of employers to take steps to ensure the safety of all their employees and customers. You go ahead and make your choice but also be prepared for consequences.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I don't understanding someone bragging that they will ignore common wisdom
> Free country feel free to leave


They won't let you without your Covid shot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> OK - you go ahead and fight
> 
> i do wear my mask - and im ok with it - i do as im asked to do in that regard
> 
> ...


I actually share your view. Sadly my feelings are trivial when I look at others. Avoid people and life, we will never get back to just dangerous until we deal with this.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> You: The virus will evade the vaccine
> 
> ...




uh no - i said it's possible that it can mutate to evade it - and you say no - but even tho it is possible to mutate beyond the shots capability - you know more than me because you read things online


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but it is experimental still
> 
> thats a fact
> 
> ...


Just want to be clear here, you're saying that there was no testing on people before the vaccines were released?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> uh no - i said it's possible that it can mutate to evade it - and you say no - but even tho it is possible to mutate beyond the shots capability - you know more than me because you read things online


The word "evade" attributes intelligence to the virus. The virus has the same amount of intelligence as lint.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

*8 April — New coronavirus variants muscle aside potent antibodies*

Fast-spreading coronavirus variants identified in California blunt the antibody response triggered by vaccines.

In early 2021, researchers studying coronaviruses collected in California spotted a pair of SARS-CoV-2 variants that share several mutations affecting the spike protein, which the virus uses to infect cells. The variants, B.1.427 and B.1.429, have been identified in 30 countries and most US states and, by February 2021, accounted for more than half of the SARS-CoV-2 viruses sequenced from California.

To better gauge any threat posed by the variants, David Veesler at the University of Washington in Seattle and his colleagues conducted laboratory tests of the variants’ ability to elude infection-blocking molecules called neutralizing antibodies (M. McCallum _et al_. Preprint at bioRxiv https://doi.org/f5jq; 2021). The tests showed that neutralizing antibodies generated by people who had received two doses of either the Pfizer or the Moderna vaccine were, on average, three times less potent against viruses with the spike-protein mutations found in B.1.427 and B.1.429 than against viruses lacking those mutations. The findings have not yet been peer reviewed.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The word "evade" attributes intelligence to the virus. The virus has the same amount of intelligence as lint.



youre wrong dude









COVID research: a year of scientific milestones


Nature waded through the literature on the coronavirus — and summarized key papers as they appeared.




www.nature.com


----------



## waktoo (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The word "evade" attributes intelligence to the virus. *The virus has the same amount of intelligence as lint*.


... and HaroldRocks.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> youre wrong dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the article you posted indicates intelligence on the part of the virus?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Vaccine ingredients | Vaccine Knowledge
> 
> 
> Quicklinks Active ingredients Added ingredients: Aluminium MF59 Thiomersal, also called Thimerosal Gelatine Human serum albumin and recombinant albumin Sorbitol and other stabilisers Emulsifiers Taste improvers
> ...


There's chlorine in salt

Chlorine is deadly

Do you eat salt, you liberal retard


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> There's chlorine in salt
> 
> Chlorine is deadly
> 
> Do you eat salt, you liberal retard


Only liberally. 

Alright. That was mean. But couldn't resist. Humor outweighed the harm. 

And the list of chemicals added to our food last year alone for the first time. Most untested by the FDA. You are a test rat for thousands of worse things daily. Still putting that cancer generator to your ear all day?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> OK - you go ahead and fight
> 
> i do wear my mask - and im ok with it - i do as im asked to do in that regard
> 
> ...


I haven't seen you called that by anyone. If you are being trolled, that is why you have a 'ignore feature'. Welcome to RIU.

You might be a 'conspiracy theorist' or another in the endless line of paid militarized troll sock puppets that are just pushing shit you are paid to, or you could truly believe this because of all the propaganda that you have consumed over your entire time online (useful idiot).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

liberal PUSSIES cant force me to take this vaccine that I'm terrified of


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

waktoo said:


> ... and HaroldRocks.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Are you saying that the article you posted indicates intelligence on the part of the virus?



well i wouldnt say it has a brain if thats what you're asking


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well i wouldnt say it has a brain if thats what you're asking


Because the coronavirus can't think, it can't "evade" anything.

Try to pick it up, you are getting boring.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Are you saying that the article you posted indicates intelligence on the part of the virus?



but look at this:









Coronavirus more intelligent than humans, says medical journal


Lockdown violation by people led to spurt in Covid-19 cases, finds study




www.deccanchronicle.com






i guess there's some scientists who are smarter than you that are saying it's more intelligent than humans 


crazy isn't it


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Because the coronavirus can't think, it can't "evade" anything.
> 
> Try to pick it up, you are getting boring.



It's controlled by Bill Gates, just like everything else.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smarter than him when it suits you, dumber than you when it suits you. That inconsistency is what I'm talking about and it's the first odor to emanate from bs.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Try to pick it up, you are getting boring.



pfffffftttt.....you're no match for me


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Smarter than him when it suits you, dumber than you when it suits you. That inconsistency is what I'm talking about and it's the first odor to emanate from bs.



and you guys don't pull the same bs?

you gotta be kidding me


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

when you miss, you blame me for moving the goal posts


isn't that convenient


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they say the virus "evades" vaccines? lulz It doesn't matter. You are grasping at straws and could only find a "mostly factual" right wing media outlet based in India. Didn't open it. Find something from a better source. Did you even read it? Did you understand it? 

I'm not expecting much, just that you make your choice and live with the consequences. You will live with the consequences whether you like it or not. Unless, that is, you succumb to the virus. 

*Deccan Chronicle*


*











RIGHT-CENTER BIAS*
These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes) to favor conservative causes. These sources are generally trustworthy for information, but may require further investigation. See all Right-Center sources.


*Overall, we rate Deccan Chronicle Right-Center biased due to word selection and support for their right-leaning government. We also rate them Mostly Factual in reporting rather than High due to a failed fact check.*


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> when you miss, you blame me for moving the goal posts
> 
> 
> isn't that convenient


Hahaha you're saying that when people shoot down your argument, you change the topic just to be nice because you're super passive trying to avoid conflict?

Pro tip: When people are right, they stick to the topic.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

oh yea 

look at me avoiding conflict


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

Exactly, so you move the goalpost and don't stick to the topic when you present weak information. You'll know you're on good footing when you find yourself sticking to the topic. The only argument you've been able to repeat is when you say it's your choice, because you're right, and nobody is able to disagree with it. It's the only topic where you don't move the goalpost.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> pfffffftttt.....you're no match for me


Says the goof who searches google for something, anything that says what he wants. And posts an article from a poorly rated right wing media outlet in India.

lulz, that's a reach.

BTW, I agree that it's your choice whether or not to get the vaccine. You are ignorant but even retards have the right to refuse medication. Just don't expect the same freedom of movement and employment that others will have. It's your choice.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Says the goof who searches google for something, anything that says what he wants. And posts an article from a poorly rated right wing media outlet in India.



oh ok

so then where did you get your proof that the Deccan Chronicle was Right-Center biased?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> oh ok
> 
> so then where did you get your proof that the Deccan Chronicle was Right-Center biased?











Deccan Chronicle


RIGHT-CENTER BIAS These media sources are slightly to moderately conservative in bias. They often publish factual information that utilizes loaded words




mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> BTW, I agree that it's your choice whether or not to get the vaccine. You are ignorant but even retards have the right to refuse medication. Just don't expect the same freedom of movement and employment that others will have. It's your choice.


But i still do have the same freedoms that you have 

how come?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> But i still do have the same freedoms that you have
> 
> how come?


You have the freedom to choose, same as me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> But i still do have the same freedoms that you have
> 
> how come?


not for long and it will be your own fault because youre scared of a vaccine


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

you have a shot and i don't

and we're still the same 

but you dont want us to be the same

thats the only difference


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> But i still do have the same freedoms that you have
> 
> how come?


Because you, like PJ Diaz, think you're the only person in the country that has rights and everyone needs to accommodate you. It's cliche American narcissism.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

i didn't say anybody needs to accommodate me


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

listen, if you dont want me in your store, because i dont have a shot, then thats fine with me

somebody else will gladly take my money


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you have a shot and i don't
> 
> and we're still the same


no youre not, youre infectious because you bought a bunch of propaganda for dipshits


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i didn't say anybody needs to accommodate me


You do when you think you're the same as everyone else, but when it comes to other people's rights, that's not true at all. If you're wearing beach shorts shirt and someone else is dressed nice and you both want to go in a fancy restaurant, they can tell you to go eff yourself. Boo hoo. Learn how rights work.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> listen, if you dont want me in your store, because i dont have a shot, then thats fine with me
> 
> somebody else will gladly take my money



Good luck with that.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

if you dont want me on your airplane because i dont have this specific shot, then i won't get on or complain about it

somebody else is always willing to take my money


if you say a certain attire is required to come to your restaurant and i dont have it on, then i dont get in

i dont have a problem with that but you're saying that i do


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

alex jones [in his basement writing]: oh man this propaganda sucks so bad, who is stupid enough to believe it?

gop [drooling]: hello


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> if you dont want me on your airplane because i dont have this specific shot, then i won't get on or complain about it
> 
> somebody else is always willing to take my money
> 
> ...


So then you're *not* the same..?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Good luck with that.



Good luck with what?

seeing if there's another store that will let me in without my covid passport?

thats not happening tho 

so i dont get your point


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> if you dont want me on your airplane because i dont have this specific shot, then i won't get on or complain about it
> 
> somebody else is always willing to take my money
> 
> ...


you and your pussified ilk will cry like little bitches the second your infectious asses get turned away from anywhere


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> So then you're *not* the same..?



the same as who?

the guy that gets the shot?

idk maybe - maybe not

none of this is happening 

so what are we talking about?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

it's murfy, btw. an old racist retard from michigan, yet again


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> the same as who?
> 
> the guy that gets the shot?
> 
> ...


Go back and read your own post, #1110.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

idk but i went grocery shopping yesterday without my covid passport and everything worked out fine


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Go back and read your own post, #1110.



that was in reference to us still being treated the same


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> it's murfy, btw. an old racist retard from michigan, yet again



I was thinking that it is Jack Fate.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

you guys are just trying to tell me about the future

you're all nostradamus here

im not gonna be allowed anywhere because i didn't get the shot 

alright why dont we just talk about that when it actually happens


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you have a shot and i don't
> 
> and we're still the same
> 
> ...


You have the same freedom to choose and live with the consequences that I have.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> that was in reference to us still being treated the same


I know, that's why I made the restaurant reference.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys are just trying to tell me about the future
> 
> you're all nostradamus here
> 
> ...


That's your choice to make. You might choose differently when you can't find a decent job, but if you want to live out of a car and a life where you are shunned for being a likely disease carrier, then choose and deal with the result.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That's your choice to make. You might choose differently when you can't find a decent job, but if you want to live out of a car and a life where you are shunned for being a likely disease carrier, then choose and deal with the result.



lol

i grow pot

remember where we are?

we're on a pot growers site


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 10, 2021)

If we want to get to herd immunity, get the vaccine. Choice is yours. I find it a little discouraging that some folks on a cannabis site, which includes a number of people with various health issues, are so reluctant to take the vaccine. My 80 year old Mom just got her 2nd Pfizer shot with absolutely no ill effects. There seems to be a number of people that do not understand medicine or science here unfortunately.

Sorry to interrupt the arguments. Stay safe.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys are just trying to tell me about the future
> 
> you're all nostradamus here
> 
> ...


Plenty of businesses treat people differently because of how they treat Covid, masks for example. Personally, I don't think anyone needs to worry about food, even hippie Trader Joe's will bring your groceries to you in your car if you don't want to wear a mask, because that's what consideration for others looks like, because they're not just ME ME ME all the fkn time. But, I do think some businesses may require a vaccine and people like PJ Diaz will erroneously cry about his right to impose himself on whomever he wants. That's how uninformed rednecks roll, I do what I want and you do what I want. Cliche American narcissism.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Plenty of businesses treat people differently because of how they treat Covid, masks for example. Personally I don't think anyone needs to worry about food, even hippie Trader Joe's will bring your groceries to you in your car if you don't want to wear a mask, because that's what consideration for others looks like, because they're not just ME ME ME all the fkn time. But, I do think some businesses may require a vaccine.


ok - but i would never try to get into a place without the proper attire

if they require it, then they do 

i wear a mask and pick out my own groceries - thats still cool right? i dont see that changing 

the covid passport to get in a grocery is far fetched....its just not happening and you know it


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah, no shit, that's what I just said.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Yea i was agreeing with you for once...is that cool?


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

Okay, but when you add "and you know it" to the end, it implies that I know it and have been hiding it. Those words are designed to elicit truth in moments when untruths are being presented. If you agree, you just say you agree, or maybe, "yeah I don't think that's going to be a problem either".


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> lol
> 
> i grow pot
> 
> ...


Yeah, I grow too. 

You are boring. I asked you to step it up and this is the best you can do. I don't put people on ignore because they disagree with me like you do. I put people on ignore if they are offensive or boring. Boring is the worst. Wave at me from your homeless encampment when I drive by.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Okay, but when you add "and you know it" to the end, it implies that I know it and have been hiding it. Those words are designed to elicit truth in moments when untruths are being presented. If you agree, you just say you agree, or maybe, "yeah I don't think that's going to be a problem either".



oh ok - well then i apologize for that

is that better?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I grow too.
> 
> You are boring. I asked you to step it up and this is the best you can do. I don't put people on ignore because they disagree with me like you do. I put people on ignore if they are offensive or boring. Boring is the worst. Wave at me from your homeless encampment when I drive by.



dude i dont care if you ignore me - there's no point in talking to you anyway - youre just mad about somewhere around 40% of the population not wanting to get the shot

what do you want me to tell ya?


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> oh ok - well then i apologize for that
> 
> is that better?


No need to apologize, I was just explaining why there was a misinterpretation.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> About the same as I would confessing to someone who wants to molest the alter boy.


Good point bro, I fed you that one LOL ccguns


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 10, 2021)

it's fdd2blk

His ghost is back to haunt us!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

There's a handful of deplorable trolls that go from sock to sock, I usually try to ignore their Qtard BS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so how did the morning meeting go before you decided to take down these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I just though there were mandatory military inoculations already, there will be and I'm pretty sure that to serve on a ship in the Navy they will need a vaccination. Yeah, try suing the US military, good luck, even if you had a case, which you do not based on the available evidence they wouldn't have a bases for a lawsuit, emergency usage will come to an end, the accumulating real world data will be used to do it.

Now let's deal with some of the many lies you've been spouting here, the vaccine is a vaccine, period
I think you will find the courts on the side of public safety, intentional or recklessly caused harm must be proved to even get into court much less win a lawsuit.

All drug companies were not involved in the opioid crises, guilt by association, more bullshit.

I could go through your other posts too and find plenty of lies and outright stupidity, but I've wasted enough time on an idiot like you.

I don't hope for mandatory vaccinations, I'm perfectly willing to let people like you die, just like most folks with brains. I am in favor of social pressure and ridicule for pro pandemic types like you who are just trolling and have no real concerns or issues. Soon everybody with a brain will be protected and we will see the fools go down or develop immunity the old fashioned way along with mental issues and physical maiming


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

i am finding it humorous that some of you guys are calling me names, calling me a troll, saying im somebody else who im not, trying to bait me into saying something to you to cause me to be banned

its like you guys have the vaccine to say whatever you want, no matter how vulgar it is, but i better be careful 

and im still not biting


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> youre wrong dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are proving our point about the danger of variants and the danger people like you represent to society by being potential mutant factories. Everybody knows emerging variants are a threat, that's why you wear a mask even if vaccinated fool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well i wouldnt say it has a brain if thats what you're asking


That just proves you have none yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read more than the title, they are designed to get attention, the actual article explains things.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Read more than the title, they are designed to get attention, the actual article explains things.



i did read it...i just thought it was funny that he asked me if i thought the virus was intelligent and then i found that article


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That just proves you have none yourself.



i know

i lost my mind


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are proving our point about the danger of variants and the danger people like you represent to society by being potential mutant factories. Everybody knows emerging variants are a threat, that's why you wear a mask even if vaccinated fool.


Right....because why? because you're not immune with these covid shots...they're just so you might not get as sick and end up in the hospital and die...you still catch it tho 

but you're not sure if 100% of ppl had these shots, that it still wouldn't mutate and possibly cause the shots to be less effective

right? because nobody knows that still....except for maybe you and the fogdog guy because you guys are really super smart


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Right....because why? because you're not immune with these covid shots...they're just so you might not get as sick and end up in the hospital and die...you still catch it tho
> 
> but you're not sure if 100% of ppl had these shots, that it still wouldn't mutate and possibly cause the shots to be less effective
> 
> right? because nobody knows that still....except for maybe you and the fogdog guy because you guys are really super smart


Nobody said these vaccines are not effective against the arising variants, just not as effective in some cases. The longer you've been immunized the more broad spectrum the immune response as you own immune system is subject to mutations too and don't just end up producing the exact antibody copies to fight the original strain either, it's an evolutionary adaptation that helps give us protection against viral variants and why there are many billions of different antibodies in circulation. I posted an article about his from a scientific journal awhile back on another thread.

Hey by all means don't get vaccinated yourself for whatever reasons, just STFU and keep it to yourself, because when you spout about it on here you look like a fool who can't think straight. If you and your kind become an issue it will be dealt with one way or another, but for now with a planet unvaccinated, you are low down on the priority list and most will end up infected and thus immunized. Either way yer immunized, though one way has several orders of magnitude more risk than the other.

Spewing disinformation only causes correct information to be posted here in large volumes. Also we haven't had many Trumpers for amusement lately, none that stick around for the fun.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 10, 2021)

@HaroldRocks will be another in an already very long line who will catch covid, wind up in the hospital, and just before he goes on a ventilator will make a post telling everyone not to be like him, to get vaccinated and take covid seriously.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm not a Trumper so I guess that's why I'm still here... Voted against him twice...I don't know what else to tell you about that

You're just trying to squash the other view by screaming louder and louder but it's just not working... There's still a ton that won't get the shot.

Evolution would be to let it go do it's thing and then let humans adapt WITHOUT bypassing my liver with a shot that may or may not be safe to begin with... Some ppl will have a reaction to the shot, some ppl die, and you're ok with that too


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> @HaroldRocks will be another in an already very long line who will catch covid, wind up in the hospital, and just before he goes on a ventilator will make a post telling everyone not to be like him, to get vaccinated and take covid seriously.


That's what you hope... That's terrible dude... But whatever man, I would never wish anybody got sick... But you go right ahead


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 10, 2021)

You know what? Harry rocks has convinced me. I’m canceling my Tuesday vaccine appointment in the morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

I'd say the longer you've been immunized by vaccine or infection the more protection against variants you will probably have, to a point. This might also be the mechanism by which immunity is degraded over time too, it could simply be an evolutionary trade off.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your Immune System Evolves to Fight Coronavirus Variants - Scientific American 

*Your Immune System Evolves to Fight Coronavirus Variants*
*Antibodies can change to counter new forms of the shape-shifting virus, research hints*

A lot of worry has been triggered by discoveries that variants of the pandemic-causing coronavirus can be more infectious than the original. But now scientists are starting to find some signs of hope on the human side of this microbe-host interaction. By studying the blood of COVID survivors and people who have been vaccinated, immunologists are learning that some of our immune system cells—which remember past infections and react to them—might have their own abilities to change, countering mutations in the virus. What this means, scientists think, is that the immune system might have evolved its own way of dealing with variants.

“Essentially, the immune system is trying to get ahead of the virus,” says Michel Nussenzweig, an immunologist at the Rockefeller University, who conducted some recent studies that tracked this phenomenon. The emerging idea is that the body maintains reserve armies of antibody-producing cells in addition to the original cells that responded to the initial invasion by SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID. Over time some reserve cells mutate and produce antibodies that are better able to recognize new viral versions. “It’s really elegant mechanism that that we’ve evolved, basically, to be able to handle things like variants,” says Marion Pepper, an immunologist at the University of Washington, who was not involved in Nussenzweig’s research. Whether there are enough of these cells, and their antibodies, to confer protection against a shape-shifting SARS-CoV-2 is still being figured out.
*more...*


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

the only person i know that actually died from it was my step-brother's father-in-law - and that was really early into it - like last May - he was in his late 60s and im not sure if he had any under-lying issues - not that im aware of anyway

everybody else, they had it, it was mild, and it was gone in a few days - no lasting remnants sticking around or long-term issues either

so it's worse than the flu but only a little bit - and that's my own personal assessment - so again, im not too overly concerned about it where i think i should gamble on an adverse reaction from a new mRNA shot that's still in the experimental phase - obviously, as i stated earlier, some additives have caused me issues before, and im not doing it again - plus i still think the jury is out on these shots overall

you can hate me for that, wish ill will on me, call me trumper/republican all you want, even tho its got zero to do with politics, call me an idiot, brainless, whatever - none of it matters, i just still don't care what you think of me for that - and i never will care what anybody thinks - im not gonna be pressured into anything i dont feel comfortable with....and thats that

now go get your shots if you want - or don't - just don't be mad at me for it - i won't call you any names for your view and your decision either way


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> the only person i know that actually died from it was my step-brother's father-in-law - and that was really early into it - like last May - he was in his late 60s and im not sure if he had any under-lying issues - not that im aware of anyway
> 
> everybody else, they had it, it was mild, and it was gone in a few days - no lasting remnants sticking around or long-term issues either
> 
> ...


can you please tell us more about how you dont care what we think


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey by all means don't get vaccinated yourself for whatever reasons, just STFU and keep it to yourself, because when you spout about it on here you look like a fool who can't think straight. If you and your kind become an issue it will be dealt with one way or another, but for now with a planet unvaccinated, you are low down on the priority list and most will end up infected and thus immunized. Either way yer immunized, though one way has several orders of magnitude more risk than the other.


Why should i STFU? why don't you? i mean wtf dude....

Me and "my kind" are healthier than you think...you think we should all follow everything blindly without question? 

there's way way way more people that haven't been infected than their are that have been....so how will most of us end up infected anyway by that logic? that's about the most illogical statement you've made so far....i mean you're so smart, but where's the math skills, genius?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

145 total votes

95 are getting the shot

50 are not getting the shot

and im here representing the other 49 (they locked Diaz out so now i gotta represent his vote too otherwise id say 48 )

they're not gonna argue with you believers - you're die-hards for the shot - all of you - expect for me and the silent 34.5%


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> the only person i know that actually died from it was my step-brother's father-in-law - and that was really early into it - like last May - he was in his late 60s and im not sure if he had any under-lying issues - not that im aware of anyway
> 
> everybody else, they had it, it was mild, and it was gone in a few days - no lasting remnants sticking around or long-term issues either
> 
> ...


Yep we figured you'd get around to the pro pandemic line. Ya know I really do think you are a Trumper, despite your protestations, I see too much rightwing propaganda in your posts, too much of their and Trump's bullshit.

"so it's worse than the flu but only a little bit" proves you are an idiot, so do 600,000 dead Americans. Yer just a troll playing games or a genuine moron, take yer pick. In any case we don't have many Trumpers around any more and the acrimony has faded a bit for some folks. They now appear as confused anti vaccers or frightened pro pandemic sheep, like you. It's also good to post useful accurate information to the threads and guys like you cause it to happen.

There will be lot's of unvaccinated, mostly around the world and in the immediate vicinity of North America. Canada will have 700 million doses to give away in a few months and America will be giving away much more than that. If people like you become an issue you will be dealt with and only represent a small minority. One way or another America will be between 75 and 80% covered by fall, through forcing many of the reluctant to do it for travel, entertainment, employment and medical insurance clauses. If you don't present an health and safety issue you will be more of less free to get sick and even die, but don't expect the rest of Americans to foot the bill.

As more Americans are immunized they will care less about what you do as long as they feel protected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> they locked Diaz out


No he's just taking a break and living his life, paranoid much?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

Batboy is just a another delusional deplorable trying to hide his man love for Stinky.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> there's way way way more people that haven't been infected than their are that have been....so how will most of us end up infected anyway by that logic? that's about the most illogical statement you've made so far....i mean you're so smart, but where's the math skills, genius?


You will eventually be protected by herd immunity, but you folks are your worse enemy and will delay herd immunity by months, months in which you can be infected. Even after America achieves herd immunity there will be plenty of the unvaccinated dying of covid. The more people who are immunized the safer you'll be, numbers are not required in this case, common sense is though. The herd immunity percentage is uncertain and varies with the R0, which varies with the variants, as does virulence. With the original wild strain the experts thought herd immunity was in the 75% range, with new more contagious variants herd immunity is believe to be in the low 80% range.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Why should i STFU?





HaroldRocks said:


> me and the silent 34.5%


how many dog dicks do you suck per week


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> 145 total votes
> 
> 95 are getting the shot
> 
> ...


So we are to carry the rest of you?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You will eventually be protected by herd immunity, but you folks are your worse enemy and will delay herd immunity by months, months in which you can be infected. Even after America achieves herd immunity there will be plenty of the unvaccinated dying of covid. The more people who are immunized the safer you'll be, numbers are not required in this case, common sense is though. The herd immunity percentage is uncertain and varies with the R0, which varies with the variants, as does virulence. With the original wild strain the experts thought herd immunity was in the 75% range, with new more contagious variants herd immunity is believe to be in the low 80% range.



but you don't know that for a fact - but you think you do - it's still not a vaccine - just gene therapy - experimental too


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but you don't know that for a fact - but you think you do - it's still not a vaccine - just gene therapy - experimental too


So How does a vaccine using a portion of the virus different as compared to the RNA "Gene Therapy"? Oh right, instead of shooting the person with a large chunk of the virus they are shot up with just a snippet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but you don't know that for a fact - but you think you do - it's still not a vaccine - just gene therapy - experimental too


oh look, a retard read some stupid shit on facebook and is now lecturing us about a vaccine that millions are taking without any ill effects and a 100% covid survival rate

stupid bitch thinks his crying n a pot website will reverse the evidence w esee with our own eyes.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

*Could mRNA Vaccines Permanently Alter DNA? Recent Science Suggests They Might.*

Research on SARS-CoV-2 RNA by scientists at Harvard and MIT has implications for how mRNA vaccines could permanently alter genomic DNA, according to Doug Corrigan, Ph.D., a biochemist-molecular biologist who says more research is needed.
Over the past year, it would be all but impossible for Americans not to notice the media’s decision to make vaccines the dominant COVID narrative, rushing to do so even before any coronavirus-attributed deaths occurred.


The media’s slanted coverage has provided a particularly fruitful public relations boost for messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccines — decades in the making but never approved for human use — helping to usher the experimental technology closer to the regulatory finish line.


Under ordinary circumstances, the body makes (“transcribes”) mRNA from the DNA in a cell’s nucleus. The mRNA then travels out of the nucleus into the cytoplasm, where it provides instructions about which proteins to make.

By comparison, mRNA vaccines send their chemically synthesized mRNA payload (bundled with spike protein-manufacturing instructions) directly into the cytoplasm.


According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and most mRNA vaccine scientists, the buck then stops there — mRNA vaccines “do not affect or interact with our DNA in any way,” the CDC says. The CDC asserts first, that the mRNA cannot enter the cell’s nucleus (where DNA resides), and second, that the cell — Mission-Impossible-style — “gets rid of the mRNA soon after it is finished using the instructions.”


A December preprint about SARS-CoV-2, by scientists at Harvard and Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), produced findings about wild coronavirus that raise questions about how viral RNA operates.


The scientists conducted the analysis because they were “puzzled by the fact that there is a respectable number of people who are testing positive for COVID-19 by PCR long after the infection was gone.”


Their key findings were as follows: SARS-CoV-2 RNAs “can be reverse transcribed in human cells,” “these DNA sequences can be integrated into the cell genome and subsequently be transcribed” (a phenomenon called “retro-integration”) — and there are viable cellular pathways to explain how this happens.


According to Ph.D. biochemist and molecular biologist Dr. Doug Corrigan, these important findings (which run contrary to “current biological dogma”) belong to the category of “Things We Were Absolutely and Unequivocally Certain Couldn’t Happen Which Actually Happened.”


The findings of the Harvard and MIT researchers also put the CDC’s assumptions about mRNA vaccines on shakier ground, according to Corrigan. In fact, a month before the Harvard-MIT preprint appeared, Corrigan had already written a blog outlining possible mechanisms and pathways whereby mRNA vaccines could produce the identical phenomenon.


In a second blog post, written after the preprint came out, Corrigan emphasized that the Harvard-MIT findings about coronavirus RNA have major implications for mRNA vaccines — a fact he describes as “the big elephant in the room.” While not claiming that vaccine RNA will necessarily behave in the same way as coronavirus RNA — that is, permanently altering genomic DNA — Corrigan believes that the possibility exists and deserves close scrutiny.


In Corrigan’s view, the preprint’s contribution is that it “validates that this is at least plausible, and most likely probable.”

*Reverse transcription*


As the phrase “reverse transcription” implies, the DNA-to-mRNA pathway is not always a one-way street. Enzymes called reverse transcriptases can also convert RNA into DNA, allowing the latter to be integrated into the DNA in the cell nucleus.


Nor is reverse transcription uncommon. Geneticists report that “Over 40% of mammalian genomes comprise the products of reverse transcription.”


The preliminary evidence cited by the Harvard-MIT researchers indicates that endogenous reverse transcriptase enzymes may facilitate reverse transcription of coronavirus RNAs and trigger their integration into the human genome.


The authors suggest that while the clinical consequences require further study, detrimental effects are a distinct possibility and — depending on the integrated viral fragments’ “insertion sites in the human genome” and an individual’s underlying health status — could include “a more severe immune response … such as a ‘cytokine storm’ or auto-immune reactions.”


In 2012, a study suggested that viral genome integration could “lead to drastic consequences for the host cell, including gene disruption, insertional mutagenesis and cell death.”


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

the jury is still out even though none of you will admit it


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

Corrigan makes a point of saying that the pathways hypothesized to facilitate retro-integration of viral — or vaccine — RNA into DNA “are not unknown to people who understand molecular biology at a deeper level.”


Even so, the preprint’s discussion of reverse transcription and genome integration elicited a maelstrom of negative comments from readers unwilling to rethink biological dogma, some of whom even advocated for retraction (though preprints are, by definition, unpublished) on the grounds that “conspiracy theorists … will take this paper to ‘proof’ that mRNA vaccines can in fact alter your genetic code.”


More thoughtful readers agreed with Corrigan that the paper raises important questions. For example, one reader stated that confirmatory evidence is lacking “to show that the spike protein only is expressed for a short amount of time (say 1-3 days) after vaccination,” adding, “We think that this is the case, but there is no evidence for that.”


In fact, just how long the vaccines’ synthetic mRNA — and thus the instructions for cells to keep manufacturing spike protein — persist inside the cells is an open question.


Ordinarily, RNA is a “notoriously fragile” and unstable molecule. According to scientists, “this fragility is true of the mRNA of any living thing, whether it belongs to a plant, bacteria, virus or human.”


But the synthetic mRNA in the COVID vaccines is a different story. In fact, the step that ultimately allowed scientists and vaccine manufacturers to resolve their decades-long mRNA vaccine impasse was when they figured out how to chemically modify mRNA to increase its stability and longevity — in other words, produce RNA “that hangs around in the cell much longer than viral RNA, or even RNA that our cell normally produces for normal protein production.”


It is anyone’s guess what the synthetic mRNA is doing while it is “hanging around,” but Corrigan speculates that its enhanced longevity raises the probability of it “being converted over into DNA.”


Moreover, because the vaccine mRNA is also engineered to be more efficient at being translated into protein, “negative effects could be more frequent and more pronounced with the vaccine when compared to the natural virus.”


*Dollar signs*


Corrigan acknowledges that some people may dismiss his warnings, saying “If the virus is able to accomplish this, then why should I care if the vaccine does the same thing?”


He has a ready and compelling response:


“[T]here’s a big difference between the scenario where people randomly, and unwittingly, have their genetics monkeyed with because they were exposed to the coronavirus, and the scenario where we willfully vaccinate billions of people while telling them this isn’t happening.”


Unfortunately, the prevailing attitude seems to be that the “race to get the public vaccinated” justifies taking these extra risks.


In mid-November, after the Jerusalem Post told readers that “when the world begins inoculating itself with these completely new and revolutionary vaccines, it will know virtually nothing about their long-term effects,” an Israeli hospital director argued that it’s not worth waiting two more years to ferret out mRNA vaccines’ “unique and unknown risks” or potential long-term effects.


In the U.S., enthusiasm for mRNA technology is similarly unfettered. Just a few days after the CDC released updated data showing that more than 2,200 deaths of individuals who had received either the Pfizer or Moderna mRNA vaccines had been reported as of Mar. 26 , The Atlantic praised the technology, suggesting that the “ingenious” synthetic mRNA technology behind Pfizer’s and Moderna’s COVID vaccines represented a “breakthrough” that could “change the world.”


Rather than dismiss the prospect of retro-integration of foreign DNA as a “conspiracy theory,” scientists should be conducting studies with the mRNA-vaccinated to assess actual risks.


For example, Corrigan believes that while in vitro data in human cell lines (one of the data sources examined by the Harvard-MIT researchers) offer “air tight” results, there is still a need to conclusively demonstrate real-life genomic alteration through “PCR, DNA sequencing or Southern Blot … on purified genomic DNA of COVID-19 patients” — and vaccinated individuals.


Yet instead of addressing these research gaps, companies are salivating over the potential to use human-edited mRNA to “commandeer our cellular machinery” and “make just about any protein under the sun.”


A March 10 press release pronouncing mRNA vaccines the clear winners of the COVID-19 vaccine race noted that all major pharmaceutical companies are now “testing out the [mRNA] technology by entering into license agreements and/or collaboration with well-established RNA companies.”


In old Disney cartoons, viewers often witnessed Donald Duck’s rich uncle, Scrooge McDuck’s, “bulging eyes [turn] into oversized Vegas slot machine dollar signs” when contemplating opportunities to increase his already immense wealth.


Judging by pharmaceutical company executives’ willingness to overlook mRNA vaccines’ long-term — and possibly multigenerational — risks, they must be similarly entranced by dollar-sign visions of a never-ending pipeline of “plug and play” mRNA products.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

dumb bitch, your ignore button is broken 

but way to cite as experts a bunch of people who are urging retards like you to get the vaccine

You're too fucking stupid to exist


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2021)

Dr doug Corrigan is literally a snake oil salesman, jfc


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> *Could mRNA Vaccines Permanently Alter DNA? Recent Science Suggests They Might.*
> 
> Research on SARS-CoV-2 RNA by scientists at Harvard and MIT has implications for how mRNA vaccines could permanently alter genomic DNA, according to Doug Corrigan, Ph.D., a biochemist-molecular biologist who says more research is needed.
> Over the past year, it would be all but impossible for Americans not to notice the media’s decision to make vaccines the dominant COVID narrative, rushing to do so even before any coronavirus-attributed deaths occurred.
> ...


Not even close to a reliable source of information, it's just some guy's fucking blog


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

This is a tough one, should I risk dying of covid on a ventilator or take medical advice from a Qtard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

He must have committed a TOS I didn't see, that's the only reason to get turtled, suspended or banned. Apparently spewing bullshit is not enough, cause you're still here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

*Why Covid Patients Could Face A Lifetime Of Money Problems*





Covid-19 is a particularly vicious disease. While a significant number of people remain asymptomatic, other patients could go on to develop what researchers are calling post-Covid-19 syndrome. Americans suffering from the condition are running into financial problems due to the inconsistent nature of the U.S. health-care system. 

CNBC spoke with three people about their experience battling Covid and paying for their treatment. Watch the video above to learn how coronavirus treatment costs add up long after patients leave the hospital.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm more worried about becoming a long hauler than dying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

The rat with wings must have run out of meth and crashed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm more worried about becoming a long hauler than dying.


How long since your first Pfizer shot? Generally you get around 80% protection after two weeks of the first dose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The rat with wings must have run out of meth and crashed.


He was at it for awhile and was getting kinda psychotic towards the end!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How long since your first Pfizer shot? Generally you get around 80% protection after two weeks of the first dose.


Haven't gotten one yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Haven't gotten one yet.


Were in the same boat then, I'm trying to make an appointment myself for the shot, no luck yet, You are under much greater threat though, since we only have relatively few cases here. Joe is coming through for you, so it should be pretty soon for your shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

Perhaps in a few years we will be able to treat or cure many cancers with mRNA technology and the vast experience gained with the technology during the pandemic. They just need to plow through the billions of antibodies we produce for the right ones that kill cancer cells, some folks have very lethal ones for cancer. There aren't too many safety and regulatory hurdles when dealing with terminal patients who are being poisoned by chemo anyway. The safety data on mRNA vaccines and experience will be very important for the future development of treatments. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How Covid Vaccine Tech Could Fight Cancer Soon*





The mRNA technology at the heart of two Covid-19 shots has been decades in the making. Now it may soon be used to fight cancer and HIV.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm sicker than CC and I'm still getting it. Monday morning. I'm a little nervous but that's life. GG


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm sicker than CC and I'm still getting it. Monday morning. I'm a little nervous but that's life. GG


Are you sick with covid? If so don't go to a vaccination center FFS!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He was at it for awhile and was getting kinda psychotic towards the end!


im still here dont you worry 

im gonna be here right up until im not allowed in anymore without my covid passport


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

Michigan’s Virus Cases Are Out of Control, Putting Gov. Gretchen Whitmer in a Bind - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 

*Michigan’s Virus Cases Are Out of Control, Putting Gov. Gretchen Whitmer in a Bind*
*Ms. Whitmer, a Democrat, locked down her state over the din of protests last year. Now she is trying a different approach, appealing to personal responsibility.*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> im still here dont you worry
> 
> im gonna be here right up until im not allowed in anymore without my covid passport


That's ok, I need someone to shit on from time to time.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's ok, I need someone to shit on from time to time.



you're just mad because you stated 2 things that i proved to you were incorrect 

im glad i stopped there before you stroked out on me


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

*How to speak to someone who's hesitant to get vaccinated*









How to speak to someone who's hesitant to get vaccinated | CNN


As a pediatrician, Dr. Edith Bracho-Sanchez spends many of her days with nervous moms and dads listening to reasons why they're worried about their kids receiving vaccinations.




www.cnn.com






maybe you should read up on that to learn how you should speak to me


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

Gene therapy is replacing an unwanted/defective gene, but that's not what's happening with mRNA's. Think of it like read vs write permissions with documents on your computer. "Read" being mRNA's and "write" being gene therapy, with the files of course being your DNA. If you felt that it was too close for comfort, that's okay, because I suppose you could say it's all in the same ballpark, but there are some very important differences.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> *How to speak to someone who's hesitant to get vaccinated*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long you realize the parallels from that article make you the kid.


----------



## BodegaBud (Apr 10, 2021)

Who gives a shit? If you want to do it if not don’t . I’m so sick of everybody acting like fucking sheep led by idiot politicians and the corrupt media


----------



## BodegaBud (Apr 10, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If Trump tells me it's effective, fuck no.
> If Fauci say's it works, hell yea.
> Simple


So it depends on who holds the grain bucket and in the left or right hand that decides if you are a sheep or not?


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Who gives a shit? If you want to do it if not don’t . I’m so sick of everybody acting like fucking sheep led by idiot politicians and the corrupt media


pro-pandemic^^^^^


----------



## PentultimateMasterblaster (Apr 10, 2021)

I got my first shot of Pfizer 5 days ago and have another six days before it's protection kicks in. I already have a great deal less anxiety. IMHO anyone talking about not getting vaccinated just does not know or understand the possible consequences of being infected.


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> So it depends on who holds the grain bucket and in the left or right hand that decides if you are a sheep or not?


The problem is that there's someone important out there that wants people to get the shots, then there's also someone important out there that doesn't want people to get the shots. Your sheep comment makes it such that no matter what one decides, someone can always call them sheep. Most people use those words to be manipulative, with "following like sheep" being the thing you don't like, then doing the opposite being the thing you do like.

Short version; the cliche sheep thing is manipulative bs with no actual reference to what's good/bad, because it's really just you trying to push something you like.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you're just mad because you stated 2 things that i proved to you were incorrect
> 
> im glad i stopped there before you stroked out on me


Almost everything you stated was incorrect and you lied repeatedly. Honest mistakes are one thing, your mendacity and stupidity is quite another. I'll continue to make mistakes too, or at least I hope so, cause when ya stop making mistakes ya stop learning. 

Nope it's the sheer fucking stupidity of all you sudden never Trumper trolls, who never the less continue to bark the party line. Folks have been noticing a trend with the socks, seems Donald has fallen out of favor these days, it's now pro pandemic horse shit. "Oh I'm afraid of the vaccine and so should you"! Seems to be the new line for the traitors these days, see how many Americans you can kill, maybe ya can get Donald over the 600,000 thousand dead line.


----------



## BodegaBud (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> The problem is that there's someone important out there that wants people to get the shots, then there's also someone important out there that doesn't want people to get the shots. Your sheep comment makes it such that no matter what one decides, someone can always call them sheep. Most people use those words to be manipulative, with "following like sheep" being the thing you don't like, then doing the opposite being the thing you do like.
> 
> Short version; the cliche sheep thing is manipulative bs with no actual reference to what's good/bad, because it's really just you trying to push something you like.


No it’s me calling you out for not thinking as an individual and being childish. I don’t like this guy so I will do the opposite of anything he says. People with that shitty mentality is why nothing got accomplished in the past 4 years. Time to grow up


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> As long you realize the parallels from that article make you the kid.


and im totally fine with that too


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> No it’s me calling you out for not thinking as an individual and being childish. I don’t like this guy so I will do the opposite of anything he says. People with that shitty mentality is why nothing got accomplished in the past 4 years. Time to grow up


Basement dwellers don't need to get vaccinated ^^^


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> So it depends on who holds the grain bucket and in the left or right hand that decides if you are a sheep or not?


No it's called following expert advice, smart people do it all the time, so I can see why yer confused. Moron fellow anti vaccer disinformation or are just selfish chicken shits. The information is out there for the intelligent, not so much for the stupid.


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2021)

"more research is needed"


Fund me, fund me, fund me....


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> No it’s me calling you out for not thinking as an individual and being childish. I don’t like this guy so I will do the opposite of anything he says. People with that shitty mentality is why nothing got accomplished in the past 4 years. Time to grow up


Yeah I'm not the one that said anything about doing the opposite, but Fauci is a doctor/immunologist and Trump probably didn't even earn his own degree(economics, not medicine), so you are actually much safer doing what Fauci says over Trump when it comes to health/biology.

Lotta posts in here with people sharing information. That's what individual thinking looks like. There's no sheep nonsense going on here, only varying degrees of information accuracy.


----------



## BodegaBud (Apr 10, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Basement dwellers don't need to get vaccinated ^^^


Awwwe did I offend your little feelings? Try being original for once. You don’t know if I have, will or won’t. Just another sheep that attacks anyone who suggests thinking for themselves.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No it's called following expert advice, smart people do it all the time, so I can see why yer confused. Moron follow anti vaccer disinformation or are just selfish chicken shits. The information is out there for the intelligent, not so much for the stupid.



bro you mad?

cmon man

its me

Harold

you're old friend from yesterday


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> anti-social? i might be an asshole and an idiot but im not anti-social....im talking to you right? im talking to the opposite side because you know why?
> 
> im social


You don't no the meaning of the term, it a character assessment based on psychological traits, yer just here to troll and spew disinformation regardless of the harm it might cause to others. People have tried reason with you and information, but that's not really the game yer playing, yer just here to troll. I don't get upset about such things since you serve a useful purpose for me and others here by being a fool. We've seen plenty just like you, so has @potroast, you are in no way unique and neither are the other socks that pop in, just more grist for the mill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> bro you mad?
> 
> cmon man
> 
> ...


You are nobody's friend, not even your own.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Awwwe did I offend your little feelings? Try being original for once. You don’t know if I have, will or won’t. Just another sheep that attacks anyone who suggests thinking for themselves.


Vicious sheep, lol. 
Good one hot pockets


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 10, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Vicious sheep, lol.
> Good one hot pockets


Well, I'm off to the sack, take a shift with the morons if ya like, it's been a slice. They can fill up the thread and the normal folks can shit on em in the morning.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't no the meaning of the term, it a character assessment based on psychological traits, yer just here to troll and spew disinformation regardless of the harm it might cause to others. People have tried reason with you and information, but that's not really the game yer playing, yer just here to troll. I don't get upset about such things since you serve a useful purpose for me and others here by being a fool. We've seen plenty just like you, so has @potroast, you are in no way unique and neither are the other socks that pop in, just more grist for the mill.


oh ok

i heard your reasons - and they didn't help change my mind - especially when you're calling me an idiot for not agreeing with you... that makes me anti-social? 

i mean dude - you guys were all trolling me hard earlier, trying to get me to take the bait, and i never took it - isn't that classic trolling? oh ok but im the troll....oh ok


good night, cranky - hopefully tomorrow you're in a better mood when you get back together with the gang for coffee and vaccine-pushing theory for the day


----------



## mooray (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm out too. G'night ya wankers!

Later Harold. Don't sweat it, you aiight.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

My friends wife made him get vaccinated. He was near tears at the thought. It was the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. He was back at work an hour later like nothing ever happened.


----------



## printer (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Corrigan makes a point of saying that the pathways hypothesized to facilitate retro-integration of viral — or vaccine — RNA into DNA “are not unknown to people who understand molecular biology at a deeper level.”
> 
> Judging by pharmaceutical company executives’ willingness to overlook mRNA vaccines’ long-term — and possibly multigenerational — risks, they must be similarly entranced by dollar-sign visions of a never-ending pipeline of “plug and play” mRNA products.


(Sorry, ran into the number of characters limit.)

Yes, cross transfer of DNA ha occurred. It happens with bacteria and lower life forms. How often does it happen with higher lifeforms? Not a lot of evidence that it does happen. But, Canadian researchers have had their "Aha " moment and have been vindicated.

*These fish stole an antifreeze gene from another fish and became natural GMOs*
Millions of years before scientists created genetically modified Atlantic salmon with genes from two other fish, nature created genetically modified smelt with a gene from herring, growing evidence shows.

And now the Canadian scientists who first proposed that controversial idea say they have a hunch how nature might have done it.

A new study by Queen's University researchers Laurie Graham and Peter Davies finds "conclusive" evidence for the controversial idea that the antifreeze gene that helps rainbow smelt survive icy coastal waters originally came from herring and was somehow stolen by smelt about 20 million years ago.

"We've got other fish that are more closely related to these species that make completely different kinds of antifreeze protein. So this doesn't really make sense on an evolutionary basis if everybody's inheriting their antifreeze protein from their ancestors." 

Skeptics weren't convinced, so the researchers looked for more evidence. Closely related fish such as different types of smelt tend to have the same genes in the same order. And the researcher found that was the case — except for the antifreeze gene, which was found between two genes that are normally next to each other in other smelt.

"That's what you would expect when you have a gene that's just sort of been pasted into a genome through horizontal gene transfer."

Then, recently, the researchers heard that the genome of Atlantic herring was published in a public database.

Remember those transposable elements that often jump between organisms? They can also be used as a fingerprint for a particular organism. Herring have certain transposable elements pasted hundreds of times all over their genome, including in and around their eight antifreeze genes.

When the researchers looked at the smelt's single antifreeze gene, it had three of those herring transposable elements attached, Graham said. "So it was like a little tag to say, 'Hey, I'm from herring.'" Those transposable elements weren't found anywhere else in the smelt.

The researchers say it's conclusive evidence that the antifreeze gene moved between the two fish via horizontal gene transfer and that it went from herring to smelt and not vice versa.

*How did the gene jump species?*
When the researchers' previous papers went through peer review, one of the questions reviewers had was how the gene might have moved between species, so they sought to come up with a hypothesis.

One possibility, they thought, was it might be similar to techniques used in the lab to create genetically modified animals. One called "sperm-mediated gene transfer" involves mixing sperm with the DNA you want to introduce, then using it to fertilize an egg.

"And we thought, 'Well, couldn't this also happen in nature?" Graham recalled.

Fish and many other marine animals have external fertilization, where eggs and sperm — known as milt — are released into the water at the same time in massive quantities during spawning, and some of them combine to produce offspring.
Graham noted that when herring spawn on Canada's Atlantic and Pacific coasts, "you can actually see the ocean is sort of stained white from all of the milt that the male herring are releasing."

The sperm breaks apart after a few hours, releasing DNA into the water. And the researchers proposed that during one of these events, herring DNA may have found its way into rainbow smelt eggs or sperm.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/fish-horizontal-gene-transfer-1.5972546



So could the little Spike Protein Snippet make its way into our DNA? Hang on, let me think what we would need to do it.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm out too. G'night ya wankers!
> 
> Later Harold. Don't sweat it, you aiight.



take it easy bro - have a good night


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 10, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you sick with covid? If so don't go to a vaccination center FFS!


ummm not covid.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> take it easy bro - have a good night


Don't be a twat,

Get your shot.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 10, 2021)

> *Fact check: COVID-19 vaccines won't alter recipient DNA; frontline workers have suffered directly from the virus*


https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-viral-post-idUSKBN28S2V1

Here to help.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 10, 2021)

Reminder, the same people who drank bleach, snorted fish tank cleaner, and boasted daily about hydroxy chloroquine, are now concerned about the unknown side effects off a vaccine 100 million Americans have received.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Got my appointment for the first shot of Pfizer on the 24th of this month, roll out is slower in Canada. Second dose is scheduled for 105 days later on August 7 th, until then 80% protection will have to do. We are stretching supplies to the limit here and covering everybody we can.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Sometimes doctors and scientists have mental health issues too, or develop them. I think science PhD's need character and competence, just academic performance is not enough, character and mental stability count too. This guy is no more a virologist than many people on this site, even a scientist or doctor outside his field is a layman and has been for a long time. Most general practice physicians wouldn't dream of contradicting a medical specialist in their area of expertise.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Self-described Virologist Bossche Makes False COVID-19 Vaccine Claims (boomlive.in) 

*Self-described Virologist Bossche Makes False COVID-19 Vaccine Claims The veterinary doctor falsely claims that the vaccines will create more deadly variants of SARS-CoV-2

The veterinary doctor falsely claims that the vaccines will create more deadly variants of SARS-CoV-2*

A scientist's open letter to the World Health Organization claims that the large-scale COVID-19 vaccination drives currently underway around the world should cease before they produce they produce the catastrophic appearance of more deadly variants of the coronavirus and increased risk of younger people. But medical experts say the claims are false and that vaccination is urgently needed to control virus mutation through widespread immunity. 

The letter's author, self-described "independent virologist and vaccine expert" Geert Vanden Bossche, shared it on his Twitter account on March 6, 2021.

Claims from the letter, and a subsequent interview by Vanden Bossche, have been shared tens of thousands of times on Facebook and Instagram in the United States, Canada, Austria, Romania, Belgium, Ireland, Germany, Italy, France, the Czech Republic and others. Russian state-controlled news organization RT also spread the claims in German.
*more...*


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is a tough one, should I risk dying of covid on a ventilator or take medical advice from a Qtard.


 That's a pick 'em.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Don't be a twat,
> 
> Get your shot.


Don't be a dick,

"vaccines" have made many sick.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Meth rat is back, and he brought a Qtard friend with him, or opened another browser.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Don't be a dick,
> 
> "vaccines" have made many sick.


Pro pandemic Rob, I'm kinda hoping you'll skip yer shot.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pro pandemic Rob, I'm kinda hoping you'll skip yer shot.


I'm not pro pandemic. 

I'm pro choice. My body, my choice. What are you some kind of hypocritical conservative?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pro pandemic Rob, I'm kinda hoping you'll skip yer shot.


It would be a shame if he ended up on a ventilator.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm not pro pandemic.
> 
> I'm pro choice. My body, my choice. What are you some kind of hypocritical conservative?


That's ok Rob, I don't mind at all and neither do most others here, covid gives you immunity too. If you wanna go for the natural vaccine that's ok, it's organic after all.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm sure bigfoot has great natural immunity, why bother with a mask, besides it's a hoax.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's ok Rob, I don't mind at all and neither do most others here, covid gives you immunity too. If you wanna go for the natural vaccine that's ok, it's organic after all.


I appreciate your acceptance that only the individual should decide. For a dull normal type, you're okay sometimes.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm sure bigfoot has great natural immunity, why bother with a mask, besides it's a hoax.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> lol
> 
> i grow pot
> 
> ...


It doesn't bother you that you are here pushing dangerous propaganda (that has been repeatedly shown to be just that)?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It doesn't bother you that you are here pushing dangerous propaganda (that has been repeatedly shown to be just that)?
> View attachment 4876130



Meth rat is not mentally stable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I appreciate your acceptance that only the individual should decide. For a dull normal type, you're okay sometimes.


Feel free to compete for the Darwin awards, just don't expect your healthcare insurance to cover covid for too much longer unless ya get a vaccine. But you are probably on medicare and lapping up that free big government healthcare and costing working people money by your lack of individual responsibility. That's how a real conservative would look at it, liberals too, sometimes they agree on the obvious.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Feel free to compete for the Darwin awards, just don't expect your healthcare insurance to cover covid for too much longer unless ya get a vaccine. But you are probably on medicare and lapping up that free big government healthcare and costing working people money by your lack of individual responsibility. That's how a real conservative would look at it, liberals too, sometimes they agree on the obvious.



I know it's common to call it a vaccine, but you do realize it's not a normal "vaccine" right ?

I don't mean that in the sense that the manufacturers have blatantly bought out government embedded stooges for legal immunity of any harms their concoctions create. I mean it in the sense that the injection alters your natural responses in a way that may not be beneficial.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

So you're now a back woods immunologist, interesting.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I know it's common to call it a vaccine, but you do realize it's not a normal "vaccine" right ?
> 
> I don't mean that in the sense that the manufacturers have blatantly bought out government embedded stooges for legal immunity of any harms their concoctions create. I mean it in the sense that the injection alters your natural responses in a way that may not be beneficial.


Here argue with Harvard medical, they call it a vaccine and so do all the experts and doctors, from multiple countries too. It seems to fit the dictionary definition of a vaccine as well. Unless of course they are all under the control of Bill Gates and his microchips, in a vast global conspiracy that includes the publishers of dictionaries...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*How mRNA vaccines work*


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So your now a back woods immunologist, interesting.


Vitamin D and vitamin c for the win. 

I only claim to be a well endowed peaceful gardener.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I know it's common to call it a vaccine, but you do realize it's not a normal "vaccine" right ?
> 
> I don't mean that in the sense that the manufacturers have blatantly bought out government embedded stooges for legal immunity of any harms their concoctions create. I mean it in the sense that the injection alters your natural responses in a way that may not be beneficial.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here argue with Harvard medical, they call it a vaccine and so do all the experts and doctors, from multiple countries too. It seems to fit the dictionary definition of a vaccine as well. Unless of course they are all under the control of Bill Gates and his microchips, in a vast global conspiracy that includes the publishers of dictionaries...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How mRNA vaccines work*



I call Harvard University a place where people buy prestige. 

Your source is suspect and Bill Gates is a eugenicist.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> That's exactly what he thinks of himself too - so much so that he makes straight up makes false statements without even realizing that they're not true - he straight up believes his own lies


ccguns


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

Apparently some of the useful idiots in the military are starting to smarten up.









Nearly 40% of Marines have declined Covid-19 vaccine - LewRockwell


Click Here: CNN News. Thanks, Jeff Deist.




www.lewrockwell.com


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here argue with Harvard medical, they call it a vaccine and so do all the experts and doctors, from multiple countries too. It seems to fit the dictionary definition of a vaccine as well. Unless of course they are all under the control of Bill Gates and his microchips, in a vast global conspiracy that includes the publishers of dictionaries...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *How mRNA vaccines work*


Good morning diy, the party of fracking, Propecia, boner pills, and papa john's pizza now wants to do things the natural way. Why would you question their choices?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

It's reasonable to question drug makers who pay off people for legal immunity.

P.T. Barnum was right.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 11, 2021)

Am I 100% rose colored glasses over these vaccines,no, but based on all testing,the fact that 90% of doctors and nurses on the front lines took it,the sight of helpless human beings dying a terrible suffocating death w/no loved ones to comfort them,Drs. Fauci,Birx and many more willing to stake their reputations on it is more than good enough for me to roll it up. I mean w/today's conspiracy theory laden world I'm not at all surprised by any of this debateand to think the country would all get on the same page is wishful thinking and pure folly, just hope enough people on the fence come on over so we can reach something approaching herd immunity. There will always be those to question medicine thats cutting edge I bet the same was said for the antibiotics that revolutionized man's fight against some terrible diseases, do these people who don't want vaccination turn their noses at antibiotics when they have a nasty infection, I doubt it.ccguns


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Am I 100% rose colored glasses over these vaccines,no, but based on all testing,the fact that 90% of doctors and nurses on the front lines took it,the sight of helpless human beings dying a terrible suffocating death w/no loved ones to comfort them,Drs. Fauci,Birx and many more willing to stake their reputations on it is more than good enough for me to roll it up. I mean w/today's conspiracy theory laden world I'm not at all surprised by any of this debateand to think the country would all get on the same page is wishful thinking and pure folly, just hope enough people on the fence come on over so we can reach something approaching herd immunity. There will always be those to question medicine thats cutting edge I bet the same was said for the antibiotics that revolutionized man's fight against some terrible diseases, do these people who don't want vaccination turn their noses at antibiotics when they have a nasty infection, I doubt it.ccguns



I notice in your run on paragraph you did not address the legal immunity aspect. Pity. I would have enjoyed that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/ca/blog/head-strong/202102/why-people-might-reject-covid-19-vaccine


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 11, 2021)

Sure things are rushed,desperate times desperate measures,If super highly edicated medical personnel are ok w/the vac. then common sense tells me it's ok.,simple as that. If we wait 3 yrs. to jump through all the hoops how many people will die? I bet that if another yr. went by w/ no vaccination rollout we're looking at over 1 million dead Americans easily. I've got med ins. through my job and hardly ever use it, I'm nervous w/ doctors and hospitals but this is scary enough to get me on board, I've taken note of all these families that have been devastated by Covid,all these people we've lost to this scourge drove me to take action on this. If other people choose not to vaccinate,it's their choice,I'm not going to engage in trying to persuade them,just that I got 2 shots and I'm fine, if they want to sit back and analyze then fine look at me I'm vaccinated and I'm ok thats the only thing I'd offer.ccguns


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2021)

Right , it’s like, if that bitch ain’t vaccinated she ain’t playing with us. There’s a great story going down in Florida about the food festival in Miami . They are making it mandatory for all guests to have a vaccine card or o recent neg Covid test. Now the governor deSanpiss is all against this with his state free super spreading mentality. It appears it might be going to court.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> they're not gonna argue with you believers - you're die-hards for the shot - all of you - expect for me and the silent 34.5%


Too bad you weren’t one of the silent ones.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Haven't gotten one yet.


I thought everyone 16 and older are eligible in Michigan?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought everyone 16 and older are eligible in Michigan?


Eligible only means you can join the line.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It doesn't bother you that you are here pushing dangerous propaganda (that has been repeatedly shown to be just that)?
> View attachment 4876130


I could say the same thing about the posts some of you have put up claiming there's been zero "vaccine" injuries since the rollout, which just simply isn't true

you're all so pushy about it too - you don't see that?

and then you guys hope the people that don't get it, end up really sick, on a ventilator, and/or die, when you can easily still end up in the same position even if you did get the shot - but we're not hoping you get injured by the shot or end up sick

but we're fucked up for the way we think right?

yea ok dude


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> So it depends on who holds the grain bucket and in the left or right hand that decides if you are a sheep or not?


No. It depends if the guy holding the bucket is a scientist who’s dedicated his life to studying infectious diseases or if he’s an imbecile with an IQ of 72.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No. It depends if the guy holding the bucket is a scientist who’s dedicated his life to studying infectious diseases or if he’s an imbecile with an IQ of 72.


Do you really think meth rat has a IQ that high?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Got my appointment for the first shot of Pfizer on the 24th of this month, roll out is slower in Canada.


So do you like the All-Canada division in the NHL? i think that's cool...it would be cool if they kept that


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I thought everyone 16 and older are eligible in Michigan?


I'm inline here in NS for the first Pfizer shot, managed to book a slot on the 24th and the second one 105 days later in August. We are pushing the limits on supply here in Canada, better everybody is 80% covered, than half covered 90% and half not at all for an average population protection of 45%, if we reserved doses. I think 80% is enough to keep most folks from becoming sick and ending up in the hospital, perhaps we can get the more vulnerable their second shot though, we will have to see.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Eligible only means you can join the line.


I wasn’t aware there were issues like that there. I have family in California getting shots that are 18. 

Good luck man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> So do you like the All-Canada division in the NHL? i think that's cool...it would be cool if they kept that


Not a hockey fan or much of a sports fan in general, I like the induvial personal challenges. It's mostly a family thing, my dad thought it was a waste of time, he worked for exercise. When I was younger I used to feel the excitement of watching team sports and participated myself, but found better ways to spend my time than watching someone chase a ball or puck around. I blame the my old man!  

The Canucks had near their whole organization taken down with covid most of the players, their families and staff were sick.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

Yea the Canucks are just about over it and they're cleared to play again...i think it was 22 of them - and they all survived and recovered quickly (imagine that)


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I could say the same thing about the posts some of you have put up claiming there's been zero "vaccine" injuries since the rollout, which just simply isn't true




Ok totally a real person and not another troll, find where I have said that.

And when you move the bar to 'other people on this forum' bullshit, I will then try to explain that you are on a internet forum, and that the forum is full of people trolling to push the nonsense that the Russian military has been shown to also be pushing to make our society a more dangerous place than it needs to be. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/



HaroldRocks said:


> you're all so pushy about it too - you don't see that?


The 'You're all' troll has no power over me. 

I am only one person. 

And do not claim to be any kind of medical expert. Which is why I constantly am reminding actual people that if they are not paid militarized trolls that they should be hyper aware of the propaganda attack (pushing websites like you did and I tried to help explain here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/post-16259736 )




HaroldRocks said:


> you're all so pushy about it too - you don't see that?


You spewing well constructed lies like they are the truth getting pushed back on is pushy? Sure. Ok. 

Do you not see that you coming onto a forum and spreading propaganda should be pushed back on? Because it does. And really it should not even be allowed to be posted, since it is basically yelling 'fire' when there is not one in a crowded theater. 



HaroldRocks said:


> and then you guys hope the people that don't get it, end up really sick, on a ventilator, and/or die, when you can easily still end up in the same position even if you did get the shot - but we're not hoping you get injured by the shot or end up sick
> 
> but we're fucked up for the way we think right?
> 
> yea ok dude


'You guys' troll again? Is that the only way you will address me is to try to group me in with 'them' for the people who buy into your bullshit/other troll accounts to pretend like you have a point?

Why would you assume I can even see anyone that has said that? 

This is the internet, and pretending like it is not because it is easy to trick people into the illusions set up for them to believe through repetition of 'people's' reactions. 








HaroldRocks said:


> but we're fucked up for the way we think right?
> 
> yea ok dude


Yeah, because of the troll you are here pushing on our society, over 500,000 people are now dead of this very real and very dangerous virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wasn’t aware there were issues like that there. I have family in California getting shots that are 18.
> 
> Good luck man.


Michigans governor has been begging for more vaccine because our hospitals are almost full again, Biden said he's sending more help this week. Michigans legislature is controlled by the radical GQP, the leader of which called for the witches to be burned at the stake, they try to stop anything that will slow the pandemic.










Michigan GOP chair calls top Democratic women 'witches' and quips about assassination of Republican congressmen | CNN Politics


The chairman of the Michigan Republican Party faced swift backlash Friday for comments in which he called the three top Democratic women in the state "witches" and quipped about "assassination" as a way to rid the state of two Republican congressman who voted to impeach former President Donald...




www.cnn.com


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

it was 25 that tested positive on the Canucks

it was 18 that tested positive on the Devils

i know the Bruins shut down, and so did the Sabres for a while

coaches and players testing positive

and not 1 ended up on a ventilator and/or died

crazy isn't it

must be all that LUCK again


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> it was 25 that tested positive on the Canucks
> 
> it was 18 that tested positive on the Devils
> 
> ...


Wow, you mean professional atheletes in the prime of their lives are really healthy?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Professional athletes are probably the most tested people on the planet so all the cases were diagnosed very early and they probably received some of the best care on the planet also, being young and healthy and having every advantage seems to have worked out for them, the rest of us don't have all that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Meth rat is not real smart.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> it was 25 that tested positive on the Canucks
> 
> it was 18 that tested positive on the Devils
> 
> ...


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Professional athletes are probably the most tested people on the planet so all the cases were diagnosed very early and they probably received some of the best care on the planet also, being young and healthy and having every advantage seems to have worked out for them, the rest of us don't have all that.



Oh ok

what about all the coaches? 

in every sport

how many coaches have been infected and how many ended up on a ventilator and/or died?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> what about all the coaches?
> 
> ...


They test the coaches too moron.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

i mean you guys can read all the news articles "there's people dying everywhere!"

but when you pay attention to everything around you and disregard what you read - it doesn't seem so bad does it?

why is that?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

You better go get some extra meth rat boy, you get dumber by the moment.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> what about all the coaches?
> 
> ...


Here’s an idea. Don’t take the vaccine and shut the fuck up about it.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You better go get some extra meth rat boy, you get dumber by the moment.





just keep trying to insult me

because that's really all you got


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They test the coaches too moron.



so what

a test isn't a cure is it?

go ahead 

try to insult me again because you're running out of excuses


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

What ever you say meth rat.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

thats all you got


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

LOL


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i mean you guys can read all the news articles "there's people dying everywhere!"
> 
> but when you pay attention to everything around you and disregard what you read - it doesn't seem so bad does it?
> 
> why is that?


That there is a lot more people that we don't see than we actually see?

'Seem' 'feel' 'believe' etc is all bullshit. 



HaroldRocks said:


> so what
> 
> a test isn't a cure is it?
> 
> ...


So you think that coaches getting paid top dollar and tested nonstop might have the means to be more careful with their exposure? When everyone around them are also treated at a very high degree of precision in everything that they do?

Do you have any idea of how dialed in these athletes really are? Did tv ruin your brain to think that they are all out partying all the time and pouring champagne on strippers during a pandemic?



HaroldRocks said:


> thats all you got


https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16261948

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/post-16259736


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you think that coaches getting paid top dollar and tested nonstop might have the means to be more careful with their exposure? When everyone around them are also treated at a very high degree of precision in everything that they do?



Covid is covid 

but you're telling me, that if you have more money, it isn't as bad, and you won't die

covid checks your bank account first

i see now


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Covid is covid
> 
> but you're telling me, that if you have more money, it isn't as bad, and you won't die
> 
> ...



You are evidently not bright enough to pull off sarcasm. We get it, you're not a troll, everyone else is, so now you're the victim.

You are really precious!


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Covid is covid
> 
> but you're telling me, that if you have more money, it isn't as bad, and you won't die
> 
> ...


Nope but having people do shit like deliver you food, have constant internet and every device to make communication much easier, large lot homes that is easy to stay away from other people, other people to make sure that your workplace is cleaned daily, your own ride so you are not taking public transportation to get to a job, on and on.

And yes the best doctors and catching the virus early are all very real benefits that come with having a lot of money when it comes to survival rates during a pandemic.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You are evidently not bright enough to pull off sarcasm. We get it, you're not a troll, everyone else is, so now you're the victim.
> 
> You are really precious!



well....you don't see me trying to insult anybody by calling them names

im not bringing in backup forces to attack anybody

but that's happening to me tho right?

if you wanna call me a troll, go ahead, but don't act like they're not trolling me as hard as they can, when they blatantly are

i'm being nice to everybody even tho we don't agree on an issue 

isn't that how we all should be acting?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well....you don't see me trying to insult anybody by calling them names
> 
> im not bringing in backup forces to attack anybody
> 
> ...



I already said that you're a precious little troll. So now you want me to repeat it? 

Yes, yes, you're the victim here! No matter who says anything to you, you have to double down on your delusions.


I'd tell you to figure it out, but after all of this crap you don't appear able to do that.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well....you don't see me trying to insult anybody by calling them names
> 
> im not bringing in backup forces to attack anybody
> 
> ...


Back-up?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I already said that you're a precious little troll. So now you want me to repeat it?
> 
> Yes, yes, you're the victim here! No matter who says anything to you, you have to double down on your delusions.
> 
> ...



so you mean that you actually like me 

im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out 

but let me ask you this:

how come it's ok that they're calling me names, swearing at me, when i haven't done any of that to them, nor would i stoop to that level, just to get my point across, when ive seen others banned or booted off a thread for doing the same thing?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you mean that you actually like me
> 
> im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out
> 
> ...


We aren't calling you names by calling you an idiot, we're merely stating the obvious.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you mean that you actually like me
> 
> im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out
> 
> ...


And out comes the VICTIM CARD again...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well....you don't see me trying to insult anybody by calling them names
> 
> im not bringing in backup forces to attack anybody
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Precious meth rat.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you mean that you actually like me
> 
> im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out
> 
> ...


To see if you are not just trolling by using the tools of the forum to ignore them?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We aren't calling you names by calling you an idiot, merely stating the obvious.



but im not calling you guys idiots even tho i may think you are - i keep those thoughts to myself

captainmorgan over there has been calling me names non-stop

i haven't even sworn one time in this thread - "bs" was the closest i came to swearing 

but here you guys are, ripping on me 

and i don't flinch


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you mean that you actually like me
> 
> im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out
> 
> ...



Jesus! I already told you that I know that you can't figure it out! What the fuck is the matter with you? 

Here's some logic, although I doubt that you will understand this either.

No vaccinated person will ever pass a joint to you, and no vaccinated person will ever accept a joint from you. You say that you grow pot, and no intelligent person will ever buy or smoke your pot.

Here's the new rule:

Never pass a joint to an anti-vaxxer, and never accept a joint from an anti-vaxxer.

People like you will be the modern day lepers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you mean that you actually like me
> 
> im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out
> 
> ...


You've been spreading dangerous disinformation on public health matters you know nothing about. It doesn't make any difference here with our membership, but it's the thought, or lack of it that counts. Intentions are everything in these matters and yours are antisocial. Skip the shot and STFU by all means. Stupid malicious people are ejected from social groups all the time and ridiculed, you should be familiar with social rejection and it's pain.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Jesus! I already told you that I know that you can't figure it out! What the fuck is the matter with you?
> 
> Here's some logic, although I doubt that you will understand this either.
> 
> ...


My days off passing and accepting joints from anyone, pandemic or not, are long gone. 

If we ever get some semblance of normalcy again, I’ll roll lots of joints and pass em out like candies.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've been spreading dangerous disinformation on public health matters you know nothing about. It doesn't make any difference here with our membership, but it's the thought, or lack of it that counts. Intentions are everything in these matters and yours are antisocial. Skip the shot and STFU by all means. Stupid malicious people are ejected from social groups all the time and ridiculed, you should be familiar with social rejection and it's pain.


I agree.

He posts about a small % that get sick or die. Dying sucks but we all have to have the heart and take the chance together. It's not false info, it's more like making a mountain out of a mole hill info.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Jesus! I already told you that I know that you can't figure it out! What the fuck is the matter with you?
> 
> Here's some logic, although I doubt that you will understand this either.
> 
> ...



Dude i haven't shared a joint with somebody in years....do you know why?

because every time i smoked with somebody, i caught their cold or whatever they had 

true story


now - my weed - it doesn't have covid or anything on it that's gonna make anybody sick - and mine goes so quick that i have to grab more from my friends to keep everybody stocked until my next run is done

so i don't know what to tell ya there either 


but im still not getting that shot


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> but im not calling you guys idiots even tho i may think you are - i keep those thoughts to myself
> 
> captainmorgan over there has been calling me names non-stop
> 
> ...


Easy snowflake, you're working yourself into a tizzy.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've been spreading dangerous disinformation on public health matters you know nothing about. It doesn't make any difference here with our membership, but it's the thought, or lack of it that counts. Intentions are everything in these matters and yours are antisocial. Skip the shot and STFU by all means. Stupid malicious people are ejected from social groups all the time and ridiculed, you should be familiar with social rejection and it's pain.



No im not spreading disinformation 

if im such an idiot, like you say i am, who's gonna listen to me anyway, right?


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you mean that you actually like me
> 
> im sorry i may have misunderstood what you were saying and no i didn't figure it out
> 
> ...


Gonna see if I can give you some advice here...

Earlier you had said that you were fine if private businesses didn't want your business because you wouldn't have a vaccine passport, all hypothetically speaking of course. You had shown an understanding of the rights of others and this place is no different. What you'll find is that, because you're of the opposing view(and honestly not bringing up the best arguments beyond your rights), the folks here can say whatever they want to you and if you were to say it back, you'd be sent on break. Whether that's right or not is irrelevant, because if you appreciate rights, then you understand. 

And I had some similar issues here a while back, having some unpopular opinions and being categorized as a troll, sock, whatever. Because this place is what it is and it's their right to be how they want, you have two choices; you can either adjust yourself, or they can adjust who's here(i.e. remove you). There are some fun topics here and some nice folks and I wanted to participate, so I chose to adjust myself. The way I did that was to converse on topics, or even just minor points within a topic, that I agreed with, and then either skipped over the topics/points that I don't quite agree with, or simply comment in a more diluted manner and if folks didn't like it, then I tried not to really dig in my heels on the issue. I'm not always successful, but that what I try to do and it's nice to practice methods of finding common ground, even when there's not a lot of alignment. That's a really good skill to have in life and to continuously develop.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Dude i haven't shared a joint with somebody in years....do you know why?


I'm guessing because you're friendless.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My days off passing and accepting joints from anyone, pandemic or not, are long gone.
> 
> If we ever get some semblance of normalcy again, I’ll roll lots of joints and pass em out like candies.


Yep, never passed a joint in years, everybody goes solo these days, but @potroast is from a kinder sharing generation. It was peaceful back in the 60's with Hippies, the assignations, riots and war in Nam!


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> No im not spreading disinformation
> 
> if im such an idiot, like you say i am, who's gonna listen to me anyway, right?


LOL so you're using the Sydney Powell defense: "You can't sue me because I'm so stupid and full of crap that people wouldn't possibly believe a word I say."


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm guessing because you're friendless.


na, he's mean and selfish. Smokes it all himself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Dude i haven't shared a joint with somebody in years....do you know why?
> 
> because every time i smoked with somebody, i caught their cold or whatever they had
> 
> ...


Then if you are so easily infected with respiratory diseases, then you truly are a moron for refusing vaccination, dead man walking.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> No im not spreading disinformation


um yes you are.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/post-16259736




HaroldRocks said:


> if im such an idiot, like you say i am, who's gonna listen to me anyway, right?


People who 'want to believe'?



HaroldRocks said:


> but im not calling you guys idiots even tho i may think you are - i keep those thoughts to myself
> 
> captainmorgan over there has been calling me names non-stop
> 
> ...


Because you are paid not to?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> LOL so you're using the Sydney Powell defense: "You can't sue me because I'm so stupid and full of crap that people wouldn't possibly believe a word I say."


Ya beat me to it!


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Then if you are so easily infected with respiratory diseases, then you truly are a moron for refusing vaccination, dead man walking.


Ya he's gone. I give him 2 or 3 months. Dead. Poor fella


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 11, 2021)

I got the astro zenica one and fuck me I was in a bad way for three days


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> I got the astro zenica one and fuck me I was in a bad way for three days


Glad you are okay!


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Ya he's gone. I give him 2 or 3 months. Dead. Poor fella


If only real life was like the internet and you could just whip up another sock puppet.



Fishbulb said:


> I got the astro zenica one and fuck me I was in a bad way for three days


That is what happened to my wife after the Pfizer 2nd shot. Congrats on getting it out of the way, and glad you are better now.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Gonna see if I can give you some advice here...
> 
> Earlier you had said that you were fine if private businesses didn't want your business because you wouldn't have a vaccine passport, all hypothetically speaking of course. You had shown an understanding of the rights of others and this place is no different. What you'll find is that, because you're of the opposing view(and honestly not bringing up the best arguments beyond your rights), the folks here can say whatever they want to you and if you were to say it back, you'd be sent on break. Whether that's right or not is irrelevant, because if you appreciate rights, then you understand.
> 
> And I had some similar issues here a while back, having some unpopular opinions and being categorized as a troll, sock, whatever. Because this place is what it is and it's their right to be how they want, you have two choices; you can either adjust yourself, or they can adjust who's here(i.e. remove you). There are some fun topics here and some nice folks and I wanted to participate, so I chose to adjust myself. The way I did that was to converse on topics, or even just minor points within a topic, that I agreed with, and then either skipped over the topics/points that I don't quite agree with, or simply comment in a more diluted manner and if folks didn't like it, then I tried not to really dig in my heels on the issue. I'm not always successful, but that what I try to do and it's nice to practice methods of finding common ground, even when there's not a lot of alignment. That's a really good skill to have in life and to continuously develop.



I hear ya dude - and i think you and i have had very cordial discussions - and i respect you for that and i think you're cool

im still not changing my style just to fit in

i just wanna be me

if that gets me banned/removed, then so be it, but im not trying to hurt anybody's feelings by being opposed to these shots, and i dont think there's really anything wrong with that

i don't care that im being attacked, being called names and whatever - im just pointing it out - i still have no interest in retaliating with the same behavior - just giving my viewpoint, just like the rest of you


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I hear ya dude - and i think you and i have had very cordial discussions - and i respect you for that and i think you're cool
> 
> im still not changing my style just to fit in
> 
> ...


Oh? Tough guy huh?? Well how about one of these tough guy 

You like that?? Huh tough guy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> I got the astro zenica one and fuck me I was in a bad way for three days


Sorry to hear that, some folks have a hard time with reactions, happens with all vaccines though. Better than covid and the reaction is mild compared to many cases of covid.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I hear ya dude - and i think you and i have had very cordial discussions - and i respect you for that and i think you're cool
> 
> im still not changing my style just to fit in
> 
> ...


You can do that if you want, but that's really not how anywhere in life works. If you've had a job before, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. If you've had family, then you definitely know. If you've had friends, then you still know. Why would this be any different? It's not a challenge to who you are, it's just the regular concessions of life. Work smarter, not harder, right? I think you gotta be younger? Because as you get older, banging your head against a wall gets tiring, and the outcome never changes.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> You can do that if you want, but that's really not how anywhere in life works. If you've had a job before, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. If you've had family, then you definitely know. If you've had friends, then you still know. Why would this be any different? It's not a challenge to who you are, it's just the regular concessions of life. Work smarter, not harder, right? I think you gotta be younger? Because as you get older, banging your head against a wall gets tiring, and the outcome never changes.



would you say im young if im somewhere in my 40s?

ive worked at boeing and i also have a medical license - ive worked at a level 1 trauma center, believe it or not 

im an accomplished idiot


----------



## Fishbulb (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry to hear that, some folks have a hard time with reactions, happens with all vaccines though. Better than covid and the reaction is mild compared to many cases of covid.


I'd prefer to take two days off work and get high and sleep then possibly die


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I was at a private weekend long outdoor party last summer with a bunch of growers from all over. Was surprised at people passing joints around and no masks at all. I tried to stay upwind and several feet away when I talked with people, didn't stay long, just wanted to spend a little time with people I don't see often.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Right , it’s like, if that bitch ain’t vaccinated she ain’t playing with us. There’s a great story going down in Florida about the food festival in Miami . They are making it mandatory for all guests to have a vaccine card or o recent neg Covid test. Now the governor deSanpiss is all against this with his state free super spreading mentality. It appears it might be going to court.


Private event, none of his business, except to enforce public health recommendations which he is not. His interest is purely political and he is abusing his office.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> would you say im young if im somewhere in my 40s?
> 
> ive worked at boeing and i also have a medical license - ive worked at a level 1 trauma center, believe it or not
> 
> im an accomplished idiot


Super cool! Which Boeing if you don't mind me asking? When I used to take work trips to SoCal, they'd put us up at that Extended Stay in HB right next to Boeing. Looked like a neat campus.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Super cool! Which Boeing if you don't mind me asking? When I used to take work trips to SoCal, they'd put us up that the Extended Stay in HB right next to Boeing. Looked like a neat campus.


Nice

i worked at 3 spots - mostly Boeing Field in Seattle on the 737 delivery line, but also Renton airport and Paine Field in Everett if they needed me to go there


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Michigans governor has been begging for more vaccine because our hospitals are almost full again, Biden said he's sending more help this week. Michigans legislature is controlled by the radical GQP, the leader of which called for the witches to be burned at the stake, they try to stop anything that will slow the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are beginning to hit the wall in some red states and supply will soon outstrip demand as large percentages of Trumpers are refusing the vaccine. In some places they will be soon throwing out vaccines, but will still demand them, less a blue state get some. Areas with high infection rates should be given priority, if everybody is eligible in the country.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Private event, none of his business, except to enforce public health recommendations which he is not. His interest is purely political and he is abusing his office.


Right! He is a real troublemaker and needs to be removed from his post. He looks very unhealthy . I could totally see him dropping dead of a massive coronary. He is soooo sleezly looking . It would t surprise me if he is tangled up in the whole Matt Gaetz sleezery circle.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Nice
> 
> i worked at 3 spots - mostly Boeing Field in Seattle on the 737 delivery line, but also Renton airport and Paine Field in Everett if they needed me to go there


Cool stuff. I'm sure the bureaucracy gets a little old at times, but I love manufacturing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Right! He is a real troublemaker and needs to be removed from his post. He looks very unhealthy . I could totally see him dropping dead of a massive coronary. He is soooo sleezly looking . It would t surprise me if he is tangled up in the whole Matt Gaetz sleezery circle.


I think 2022 is gonna shock the republicans when Trump isn't on the ballot and the bill comes due for him and the insurrection. There are now too many independents and most lately are former republicans, the nice old white man in the WH who is doing a great job will suck them in.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> would you say im young if im somewhere in my 40s?
> 
> ive worked at boeing and i also have a medical license - ive worked at a level 1 trauma center, believe it or not
> 
> im an accomplished idiot


You are an accomplished liar and that's about it.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> would you say im young if im somewhere in my 40s?
> 
> ive worked at boeing and i also have a medical license - ive worked at a level 1 trauma center, believe it or not
> 
> im an accomplished idiot


You'd be the wiser to get the Pfizer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Nice
> 
> i worked at 3 spots - mostly Boeing Field in Seattle on the 737 delivery line, but also Renton airport and Paine Field in Everett if they needed me to go there


And you expect to get anywhere near an airport if you are unvaccinated? As either a passenger or a baggage handler?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are an accomplished liar and that's about it.


Hey, they need accomplished janitors at hospitals and manufacturing plants.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> And you expect to get anywhere near an airport if you are unvaccinated? As either a passenger or a baggage handler?



well you still can, so when they start not letting the un-vaccinated at the airport, let's talk about that then

see there you go again - making things up that aren't happening


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are an accomplished liar and that's about it.



Dont be mad - i don't lie - no reason to


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Cool stuff. I'm sure the bureaucracy gets a little old at times, but I love manufacturing.



well i dont work there anymore, but it was totally cool - pretty laid back overall - most workers in aviation are former military, so the co-workers are usually cool 

a job is a job, it's the co-workers that usually make it or break it right?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Petition to repeal emergency powers had forged signatures, misleading language, opposition group claims


Lawyers with the group Keep Michigan Safe are challenging the Unlock Michigan petition to limit Gov. Whitmer's emergency powers.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

It's just a matter of time before they figure out how to legally do this. 

*‘Vaccine passports’ are on the way, but developing them won’t be easy*
*White House-led effort tries to corral more than a dozen initiatives*

_The Biden administration and private companies are working to develop a standard way of handling credentials — often referred to as “vaccine passports” — that would allow Americans to prove they have been vaccinated against the novel coronavirus as businesses try to reopen.

The effort has gained momentum amid President Biden’s pledge that the nation will start to regain normalcy this summer and with a growing number of companies — from cruise lines to sports teams — saying they will require proof of vaccination before opening their doors again.

The administration’s initiative has been driven largely by arms of the Department of Health and Human Services, including an office devoted to health information technology, said five officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss the effort. The White House this month took on a bigger role coordinating government agencies involved in the work, led by coronavirus coordinator Jeff Zients, with a goal of announcing updates in coming days, said one official._


I like their approach. So much better than the previous administrations way of taking extreme action and then fighting it out in the courts. 

_“Our role is to help ensure that any solutions in this area should be simple, free, open source, accessible to people both digitally and on paper, and designed from the start to protect people’s privacy,” Zients said at a March 12 briefing._


A lot more has to be done to ensure that ALL people in ALL communties have free and easy access to vaccination. After that, the choice is theirs to make. As with any choices, there are consequences and limitations on the ability to mix with the general population is one of them.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/03/28/vaccine-passports-for-work/


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

Why a passport tho? Shouldn't the chip that is injected into us with the vaccine be sufficient?


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You are evidently not bright enough to pull off sarcasm. We get it, you're not a troll, everyone else is, so now you're the victim.
> 
> You are really precious!


They are just contrarians who get off on getting people riled,simple I say black they say white,I say up they say down ,I say on they say off and so on and so on,nothing to add other than play the mary,mary quite contrary schoolyard game ,to that I say go FK a duck. Only a MFN simpleton can gain amusement by disagreeing just to disagree, this only stimulates the pleasure nodes of the narrow minded.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's just a matter of time before they figure out how to legally do this.
> 
> *‘Vaccine passports’ are on the way, but developing them won’t be easy*
> *White House-led effort tries to corral more than a dozen initiatives*
> ...


When I applied online I had to give lot's of information and my NS health card number. I'm wondering what info they are collecting in the states and who is in charge of that data. I can see someone like DeSantis in Florida deliberately sabotaging such an effort by making vaccine free for alls with no info collected and even destroying public health records.

Guess there would be no planes flying into or from Florida and if state residents can't show proof of vaccination, they won't be able to travel internationally either. I know it sounds stupid to an extreme, but we've seen extreme stupidity from this clown before.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

cmon man - stay up with the times....

*White House rules out involvement in 'vaccine passports'*

By Brett Samuels  - 04/06/21 01:33 PM EDT 






White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Tuesday ruled out the Biden administration playing any role in a "vaccine passport" system as Republican governors in particular balk at the concept.

"The government is not now, nor will we be supporting a system that requires Americans to carry a credential. There will be no federal vaccinations database and no federal mandate requiring everyone to obtain a single vaccination credential," Psaki told reporters at a briefing.

The White House has been clear that it would defer to private companies if they wanted to implement some type of vaccine passport system in which individuals would have to provide proof that they received one of the coronavirus shots.

"Our interest is very simple from the federal government, which is American's privacy and rights should be protected so that these systems are not used against people unfairly," Psaki said.
The federal government will provide guidance about privacy related to the coronavirus vaccines, Psaki said, though she did not provide a timeline.






White House press secretary Jen Psaki on Tuesday ruled out the Biden administration playing any role in a "vaccine passport" system as Republican governors in particular balk at the concept.
"The government is not now, nor will we be supporting a system that requires Americans to carry a credential. There will be no federal vaccinations database and no federal mandate requiring everyone to obtain a single vaccination credential," Psaki told reporters at a briefing.
The White House has been clear that it would defer to private companies if they wanted to implement some type of vaccine passport system in which individuals would have to provide proof that they received one of the coronavirus shots.
"Our interest is very simple from the federal government, which is American's privacy and rights should be protected so that these systems are not used against people unfairly," Psaki said.
The federal government will provide guidance about privacy related to the coronavirus vaccines, Psaki said, though she did not provide a timeline.



Talk of vaccine passports has sparked pushback among conservatives who have raised concerns about potential government overreach that would discriminate against Americans who opt not to get vaccinated and infringe on their privacy rights.

Texas Gov. Greg Abbott (R) on Monday issued an executive order prohibiting vaccine passports, saying a system to track those who have been inoculated against COVID-19 infringes on citizens' rights.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

go ahead...get mad at me for posting the truth about the vaccine passport now


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> go ahead...get mad at me for posting the truth about the vaccine passport now


I think you need some anger management classes. If you have tiny penis this same class will help tiny penis class


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Hey, they need accomplished janitors at hospitals and manufacturing plants.


And if that doesn't work out there's always the fact that burgers don't flip themselves.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> cmon man - stay up with the times....
> 
> *White House rules out involvement in 'vaccine passports'*
> 
> ...


What I'm interested to see is essentially the same thing, but in reverse. As in, there would be some serious constitutional issues if the gov't tried to implement a vaccine passport in order to leave the country, buuuuuuuut....you could essentially have the same situation if other countries decided not to allow anyone in without a vaccination, since that's totally their right to do so. You'd essentially be in the same situation, but without any constitutional/freedom issues.

Then of course you'd have the PJ Diaz's out there muttering something about Jesus wanting to impose his presence onto others, but I'm sure they'd laugh about it same as I do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> cmon man - stay up with the times....
> 
> *White House rules out involvement in 'vaccine passports'*
> 
> ...


It's about what I figured, they are just gonna let the Trumpers and morons get immunity by catching covid. I think it's for the best, justice in fact. Dead people can't vote and being fucked for life tends to change attitudes, for every one that dies many more will be maimed or suffer other health issues.

It also means that private companies will make the call, companies like healthcare insurance, who will make them pay a premium if the can't show proof of vaccination and employers who will require it, it's up to you to provide the proof, no proof, pay a lot more for medical insurance and have trouble getting back to work or attending recreational venues. One day soon it will be mandatory for all of the military too, it's a no brainer for international deployments and military preparedness. Either a positive past covid test (costs money) or proof of vaccination.

Joe can restrict air travel for the unvaccinated though, same for buses and ships that travel interstate, but I think the decision has been made to let the morons get sick and perhaps die as long as patriotic citizens are protected. Schools and colleges will require proof of vaccination like they always have. You get immunity either way, vaccination or infection, it will make little difference to most of the immunized once their families are protected..


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I think you need some anger management classes. If you have tiny penis this same class will help tiny penis class


yea im real angry

im the nicest guy here


but when you're wrong, just go for the insult instead


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> And if that doesn't work out there's always the fact that burgers don't flip themselves.



So you're not buying that he's a doctor and aerospace engineer that grows weed and hangs out all day on a pot forum?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

these are things that need to be decided through the court system due to HIPAA laws and rights to privacy

you might not agree with it, but that's how it is


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's about what I figured, they are just gonna let the Trumpers and morons get immunity by catching covid. I think it's for the best, justice in fact. Dead people can't vote and being fucked for life tends to change attitudes, for every one that dies many more will be maimed or suffer other health issues.
> 
> It also means that private companies will make the call, companies like healthcare insurance, who will make them pay a premium if the can't show proof of vaccination and employers who will require it, it's up to you to provide the proof, no proof, pay a lot more for medical insurance and have trouble getting back to work or attending recreational venues. One day soon it will be mandatory for all of the military too, it's a no brainer for international deployments and military preparedness. Either a positive past covid test (costs money) or proof of vaccination.
> 
> Joe can restrict air travel for the unvaccinated though, same for buses and ships that travel interstate, but I think the decision has been made to let the morons get sick and perhaps die as long as patriotic citizens are protected. Schools and colleges will require proof of vaccination like they always have. You get immunity either way, vaccination or infection, it will make little difference to most of the immunized once their families are protected..


That Harold guy didn't mention that the Van Canucks are actually SICK, not in the throes of death but SICK, and these dudes are World Class athletes just goes to show how mutated Covid now differs from a yr. ago when positive athletes were asymptomatic showing virtually no signs at all, keep this FN thing going another yr. and maybe World Class athletes would need a ventilator.ccguns


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Why a passport tho? Shouldn't the chip that is injected into us with the vaccine be sufficient?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


Tubes are hard to come by these days! Most electronic supply houses stopped selling them when I was a kid. Hey what do ya know Digikey still sells them, but only for audiofools. They could have dredged up a better spoof schematic than that in the circuit cellar

Audio Products | Vacuum Tubes | DigiKey


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> these are things that need to be decided through the court system due to HIPAA laws and rights to privacy
> 
> you might not agree with it, but that's how it is


These guys don't believe in rights to privacy, HIPAA laws, or religious protections. 

I guess my suspension for this thread is up now. They could only silence me for so long.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> That Harold guy didn't mention that the Van Canucks are actually SICK, not in the throes of death but SICK, and these dudes are World Class athletes just goes to show how mutated Covid now differs from a yr. ago when positive athletes were asymptomatic showing virtually no signs at all, keep this FN thing going another yr. and maybe World Class athletes would need a ventilator.ccguns



yea but if you're not in the hospital sick, you're just kinda sick, but you're not too bad

i had a pretty bad flu once when i was like 15, that my mother, who's a nurse, put an IV in me...would i have ended up in the hospital if she didn't? idk...but maybe


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These guys don't believe in rights to privacy, HIPAA laws, or religious protections.
> 
> I guess my suspension for this thread is up now. They could only silence me for so long.



Hey buddy! Good to see ya back!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These guys don't believe in rights to privacy, HIPAA laws, or religious protections.
> 
> I guess my suspension for this thread is up now. They could only silence me for so long.


FREEDOM!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think 2022 is gonna shock the republicans when Trump isn't on the ballot and the bill comes due for him and the insurrection. There are now too many independents and most lately are former republicans, the nice old white man in the WH who is doing a great job will suck them in.


You seem hyper-obsessed with Trump. Can't we just forget him yet? Many people who don't wanna jump in line for vaccines voted against Trump more than once, myself and @HaroldRocks included.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These guys don't believe in rights to privacy, HIPAA laws, or religious protections.
> 
> I guess my suspension for this thread is up now. They could only silence me for so long.


Oh we believe in religious protection, but you don't seem to understand the difference between protection and imposition.

It's not a free pass to do whatever you want to others.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> FREEDOM!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

The guy that isn't even from the United States, nor does he even live here, is telling us how it should be

and he's obsessed with our former president, who i also dislike, but i don't waste my time talking about him

i don't even know who the former president of Canada is, nor do i care 

i do like the Oh Canada national anthem tho

Oh Canada we stand on guard for THEEEEEE


and i like Canadian bacon too 

and i like how i can have a pocket full of change and it's all Loonies and Twosies and i have like $20 Canadian


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's not a free pass to do whatever you want to others.


I'm not asking to do anything I want to others. Only asking to keep the same freedoms I was born having, without having to inject myself with a questionable vaccine. I am not asking anyone to modify their actions based on my beliefs, but you are asking me to. That's the difference.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> The guy that isn't even from the United States, nor does he even live here, is telling us how it should be
> 
> and he's obsessed with our former president, who i also dislike, but i don't waste my time talking about him
> 
> ...


I like how it was easy to get seeds from Canada across the border back in the 90's. I did have a mishap with getting my VW rabbit towed across town during that process tho. I accidentally parked in a yellow zone, which is apparently the equivalent of our red zone. Luckily it only cost me $35 USD and a walk across Vancouver to get my car out of the tow yard.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not asking to do anything I want to others. Only asking to keep the same freedoms I was born having, without having to inject myself with a questionable vaccine. I am not asking anyone to modify their actions based on my beliefs, but you are asking me to. That's the difference.


It's not possible for a dude on the internet to affect your freedoms. I see this all the time from people on the right, where for some reason, they feel so incredibly controlled by some random person's words that they absolutely do not have to listen to. Stop creating your own problem.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> The guy that isn't even from the United States, nor does he even live here, is telling us how it should be
> 
> and he's obsessed with our former president, who i also dislike, but i don't waste my time talking about him
> 
> ...


Come on meow, geography ≠ intelligence. People can have good ideas no matter where they're located, bad ones too. That's non-sequitur.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> The guy that isn't even from the United States, nor does he even live here, is telling us how it should be
> 
> and he's obsessed with our former president, who i also dislike, but i don't waste my time talking about him
> 
> ...


Hey we had sane government during the pandemic, America under Trump was a three ring circus, the greatest show on earth! My interests in American politics are as a liberal and the maintenance of liberal democracy, you nearly lost it and there is still danger, but fortunately the Trump voters are generally pretty stupid and Trump even dumber.

I'm hanging around for the doing of the Donald these days and investigations. I thought I'd be done with American politics, but the last election was very revealing and the fight still rages on, I'm kinda interested in how it turns out. Trump and the Trumpers fucked themselves when the sacked the capital and he fucked the GOP in the process, what a bunch of losers. I figure how much they lose by will be determined in 2022, with Trump in prison and his many scandals and minions on trial or imprisoned. I figure over a thousand will go to prison along with Trump, not counting the morons who sacked the capital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> The guy that isn't even from the United States


The guy who owns this site is a Canadian too.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

Local teen diagnosed with Guillain-Barre syndrome questions COVID-19 vaccine after receiving first dose


Wyatt McGlaun, a teenager in The Woodlands, said he got Guillan-Barre syndrome a few weeks after his first dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.




www.click2houston.com









*THE WOODLANDS, Texas* – Wyatt McGlaun, a teenager in The Woodlands, said he got Guillan-Barre syndrome a few weeks after his first dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

“I wanted to get the vaccine. I felt it was the right thing to do,” McGlaun said. “I wanted to travel and enjoy my last summer before college.”

However, he said, he got extremely weak and had difficulty walking when he was admitted to CHI St. Luke’s in The Woodlands where he was diagnosed.

“I just knew something didn’t feel right. It wasn’t getting any better,” Wyatt explained.
...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's not possible for a dude on the internet to affect your freedoms. I see this all the time from people on the right, where for some reason, they feel so incredibly controlled by some random person's words that they absolutely do not have to listen to. Stop creating your own problem.


Clearly you don't appreciate the power of the internet.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Local teen diagnosed with Guillain-Barre syndrome questions COVID-19 vaccine after receiving first dose
> 
> 
> Wyatt McGlaun, a teenager in The Woodlands, said he got Guillan-Barre syndrome a few weeks after his first dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.
> ...


awwww the poor kid.........thoughts and prayers


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Clearly you don't appreciate the power of the internet.


I mean...I'm not a total moron, so I don't confuse the thoughts or opinions of people on the internet as somehow being equivalent to constitutional law.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not asking to do anything I want to others. Only asking to keep the same freedoms I was born having, without having to inject myself with a questionable vaccine. I am not asking anyone to modify their actions based on my beliefs, but you are asking me to. That's the difference.


You have your freedom of choice, the government is not gonna force you to be vaccinated, unless you are in the military, and I expect that will happen soon enough. It's private interests who will restrict your freedom by demanding their own rights. Healthcare companies will charge a premium on the unvaccinated, show proof of vaccination or previous infection (natural immunity) or pay more, things like that. Schools, colleges, sporting and concert venues will most likely require it.

Remember as more of the people who are concerned about covid and their families are protected, they will care less and less about you and your choices. Right now you are perceived as a threat, but it won't last too long.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought covid came from bats or some BS, but I guess science changes it's mind sometimes..


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought covid came from bats or some BS, but I guess science changes it's mind sometimes..
> 
> View attachment 4876503


"he believes"

cool story bro


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought covid came from bats or some BS, but I guess science changes it's mind sometimes..
> 
> View attachment 4876503


It's funny how people hold others to unrealistic expectations. Even though every single person ever to exist, no matter what stage in life nor the amount of education they have, has had their thoughts on something change over time. We have this expectation for people, usually ones with thoughts we dislike, where they have to have perfect ideas from birth and to never have revised a thought, or else they're giant idiots and we must dismiss them. The irony of course being that, the people complaining about it have done the same thing a million times in life.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought covid came from bats or some BS, but I guess science changes it's mind sometimes..
> 
> View attachment 4876503


He's been ridiculed for that horse shit and it is unsupported the genetic etiological evidence, he is a Trump appointee who was incompetent and gutless, his opinion is an outlier in the scientific community. There is freedom in the scientific world too, freedom to make a fool of ones self.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The guy who owns this site is a Canadian too.


Cool - i love Canada


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

it's still possible tho that it came from the Viral lab in Wuhan - it hasn't been ruled out. I think it probably did. But it probably doesn't really matter at this point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You seem hyper-obsessed with Trump. Can't we just forget him yet? Many people who don't wanna jump in line for vaccines voted against Trump more than once, myself and @HaroldRocks included.


Just going by the statistics on who are vaccine resistant, republican males and evangelical, born yesterday pseudo Christians, they are the two biggest groups. Lot's of black folks and other vulnerable minorities like Hispanics (native Americans) are coming around to getting the jab, community leaders have been very active in the effort. It's mostly the Trumpers are resistant these days, that's ok by me and many liberal Americans. As I said before, as more people and their families who care about the issue are immunized, they will care less and less about what you do or even what happens to you, since most will figure it's yer own fault if you get covid.

The government, scientists and public health officials will continue to worry about variants and those who for whatever reason can't be vaccinated or it doesn't work for them. As for most of the general public, in three months most won't care what you do.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Come on meow, geography ≠ intelligence. People can have good ideas no matter where they're located, bad ones too. That's non-sequitur.


Sorry but the guy's been attacking me left and right, calling me a liar an idiot and an asshole, so i figured i'd take a little shot at him for once


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Cool - i love Canada


Me too


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Me too


Good for you


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Sorry but the guy's been attacking me left and right, calling me a liar an idiot and an asshole, so i figured i'd take a little shot at him for once


I hear ya, but that "you're not even from here" thing has some problems with it.

Slightly reminds me of the "love it or leave it" phrase where, if you think about it, it's hilarious how it's actually trying to control the way a person thinks or feels, which is extremely unAmerican and thick with irony.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I like how it was easy to get seeds from Canada across the border back in the 90's. I did have a mishap with getting my VW rabbit towed across town during that process tho. I accidentally parked in a yellow zone, which is apparently the equivalent of our red zone. Luckily it only cost me $35 USD and a walk across Vancouver to get my car out of the tow yard.



ya know what i don't miss?

that BC bud - that stuff was terrible back in the late 90s over here


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> I hear ya, but that "you're not even from here" thing has some problems with it.
> 
> Slightly reminds me of the "love it or leave it" phrase where, if you think about it, it's hilarious how it's actually trying to control the way a person thinks or feels, which is extremely unAmerican and thick with irony.


A Canadian owns the site and it is an international forum based in the USA, where the sever resides could be anywhere. I do make sure that Americans here know who I am, where I'm from and what I stand for, in light of your recent experience with Russians. I figure if Russia can play with America's asshole, a Canadian can play with American assholes (Trumpers)!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> I hear ya, but that "you're not even from here" thing has some problems with it.
> 
> Slightly reminds me of the "love it or leave it" phrase where, if you think about it, it's hilarious how it's actually trying to control the way a person thinks or feels, which is extremely unAmerican and thick with irony.


Ok i see what you're saying....maybe i shouldn't have said that

i just have no opinion of how Canada should be run since i don't reside there - i mind my own business 

maybe you should talk to him about the way he talks to me while you're at it


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> What does a teenager know though, he's not a doctor!
> 
> But these people are..
> 
> ...


Reported as spam

lulz

Cureus? You cited Cureus?

A stage hand thinks whatever he wants without any facts to back them up so he finds articles to support his confirmation bias on the internet. His first was some shitty article from an osteopath that was published in a newsletter run by San Francisco State students and now, he cites an article from a site that has no standards whatsoever before they publish a so-called science article. 

Cureus is a place where people post and then others vote. Its history is littered with faked papers.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A Canadian owns the site and it is an international forum based in the USA, where the sever resides could be anywhere. I do make sure that Americans here know who I am, where I'm from and what I stand for, in light of your recent experience with Russians. I figure if Russia can play with America's asshole, a Canadian can play with American assholes (Trumpers)!


We'll call you The Tickler!!


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ok i see what you're saying....maybe i shouldn't have said that
> 
> i just have no opinion of how Canada should be run since i don't reside there - i mind my own business
> 
> maybe you should talk to him about the way he talks to me while you're at it


Hahaha see that's what I was talking about earlier. I like ribbing, but am not really a fan of the categorizing and dismissal and that kind of stuff, but....like I said, it's their site and endlessly fighting it does nothing. I've said my piece about it and continuing to do so would serve no purpose, so I generally don't try to white knight on the topic anymore.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Tubes are hard to come by these days! Most electronic supply houses stopped selling them when I was a kid. Hey what do ya know Digikey still sells them, but only for audiofools. They could have dredged up a better spoof schematic than that in the circuit cellar
> 
> Audio Products | Vacuum Tubes | DigiKey


No tubes in that diagram heh heh. It's just the schematic for the Boss MT-2 pedal. A lot of guitar amps are still tube based so they're still fairly available. Manufacturing is the shits compared to the old school ones though. But I digress....when this came out as the so called 5G chip they were implanting into people via the vaccine, it kinda pissed me off. Many people without any type of electronics background will fall for things they don't quite understand fully. Piss's me off that there are people out there spreading nonsense like that. It's insulting to peoples intelligence to say the least.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So you're not buying that he's a doctor and aerospace engineer that grows weed and hangs out all day on a pot forum?


Let's just say I'm more than a bit skeptical, especially given the lack of capitalization, punctuation, the grammar of a 3rd grader...


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Hahaha see that's what I was talking about earlier. I like ribbing, but am not really a fan of the categorizing and dismissal and that kind of stuff, but....like I said, it's their site and endlessly fighting it does nothing. I've said my piece about it and continuing to do so would serve no purpose, so I generally don't try to white knight on the topic anymore.



I hear ya....see how nice we converse back and forth without ever calling each other an idiot, an asshole, a liar, and yadda yadda?

why can't DIY light bulb do the same thing?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

i never said im a doctor

im a licensed xray tech (need a medical license for that) and an airframe and powerplant mechanic 

why does that bother you guys so much?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

ya really wanna know why im not employed in those professions at the moment?

im a single dad with full custody and i gotta make things work differently

that bothers you


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> No tubes in that diagram heh heh. It's just the schematic for the Boss MT-2 pedal. A lot of guitar amps are still tube based so they're still fairly available. Manufacturing is the shits compared to the old school ones though. But I digress....when this came out as the so called 5G chip they were implanting into people via the vaccine, it kinda pissed me off. Many people without any type of electronics background will fall for things they don't quite understand fully. Piss's me off that there are people out there spreading nonsense like that. It's insulting to peoples intelligence to say the least.


Yah,

That and fifty cents will buy you a PhD in Epidemiology.


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I hear ya....see how nice we converse back and forth without ever calling each other an idiot, an asshole, a liar, and yadda yadda?
> 
> why can't DIY light bulb do the same thing?


Usually comes from frustration, which comes from observing a pattern. Some trolls just come in and say TRUMPS THA BEST and that's easy to deal with, but there's another subversive type of troll that's crazy frustrating. They come in acting like reasonable people, but then there's this other thing, "oh hey you know I'm not so sure about this abortion business", like it's a genuine thought, but then it evolves over time and you come to find that it's the same old bs where they haven't presented themselves honestly and really they're full on hardcore jesus loving pro-lifers masquerading as something else.

I feel like I can tell that you're posting genuinely, but I generally tend to default to thinking that people are being genuine and have been duped a hundred times. Plus, I don't really care so much because I prefer to argue on merit. Some of the others though, that bridge is burned and they've effing had enough of it.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Usually comes from frustration, which comes from observing a pattern. Some trolls just come in and say TRUMPS THA BEST and that's easy to deal with, but there's another subversive type of troll that's crazy frustrating. They come in acting like reasonable people, but then there's this other thing, "oh hey you know I'm not so sure about this abortion business", like it's a genuine thought, but then it evolves over time and you come to find that it's the same old bs where they haven't presented themselves honestly and really they're full on hardcore jesus loving pro-lifers masquerading as something else.
> 
> I feel like I can tell that you're posting genuinely, but I generally tend to default to thinking that people are being genuine and have been duped a hundred times. Plus, I don't really care so much because I prefer to argue on merit. Some of the others though, that bridge is burned and they've effing had enough of it.



i am posting genuinely 

i dont know what else to say to try to convince anybody


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> it's still possible tho that it came from the Viral lab in Wuhan - it hasn't been ruled out. I think it probably did. But it probably doesn't really matter at this point.


Proving a negative is difficult, but in this case not impossible, the viral genetic etiology has been followed back to bats, it came from nature, just like all the other pandemics that jumped species. AIDS came for eating and preparing monkey bushmeat in Africa, or perhaps some deviant fucking monkeys! They promoted conspiracy theories about that too, just like you are doing here. See the issue here really isn't your choice to be immunized, it's your promoting disinformation and conspiracy theories. Make your arguments with facts, honest mistakes are ok, but not malicious lying that puts folks lives at risk for no good purpose.

Most people here really don't care if you are vaccinated or not, or won't in a few months, when they and their families are fully protected. They will be perfectly willing to let you die, get sick, or fucked for life and not lose a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Local teen diagnosed with Guillain-Barre syndrome questions COVID-19 vaccine after receiving first dose
> 
> 
> Wyatt McGlaun, a teenager in The Woodlands, said he got Guillan-Barre syndrome a few weeks after his first dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.
> ...


What about the over 3,200 children that have gotten MISC from covid, and over 30 of them have died?


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i am posting genuinely
> 
> i dont know what else to say to try to convince anybody


Well, it's easy for you to get lumped in with PJ Diaz in this thread because you're on the same "side" and I think you've only done it a couple times, but he's posted silly articles where it either looks simply like an unfortunate anomaly, or the source is ridiculous. Like we talked about, 90% reduction in severity of symptoms, so that means 10% could still see severe symptoms, so posting about the 10% without painting the bigger picture comes off as bogus.

To me, the only honest opposing approach would be, "I realize the likelihood is very low and my concern may be irrational, but I'm not comfortable just yet". But the spotty, "hey look at this guy" thing where everything posted is purely in opposition and there's no acknowledgment of the flip side, which is that you'd very likely be fine, is painting an incomplete picture and an incomplete picture appears manipulative, and manipulative is something they've seen a thousand times. And nobody here is denying the 10%.

All imo of course.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> No tubes in that diagram heh heh. It's just the schematic for the Boss MT-2 pedal. A lot of guitar amps are still tube based so they're still fairly available. Manufacturing is the shits compared to the old school ones though. But I digress....when this came out as the so called 5G chip they were implanting into people via the vaccine, it kinda pissed me off. Many people without any type of electronics background will fall for things they don't quite understand fully. Piss's me off that there are people out there spreading nonsense like that. It's insulting to peoples intelligence to say the least.


I imagine that's why they chose such a ridiculous schematic, when the fools posted it on social media they would be roasted unmercifully. Some folks know a vacuum tube schematic when they see one, at least us old farts! An early project of mine was a 3 tube vacuum tube amp with one of them tubes a rectifier! Made from salvaged tube radios, NO PCB, chaises construction!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Proving a negative is difficult, but in this case not impossible, the viral genetic etiology has been followed back to bats, it came from nature, just like all the other pandemics that jumped species. AIDS came for eating and preparing monkey bushmeat in Africa, or perhaps some deviant fucking monkeys! They promoted conspiracy theories about that too, just like you are doing here. See the issue here really isn't your choice to be immunized, it's your promoting disinformation and conspiracy theories. Make your arguments with facts, honest mistakes are ok, but not malicious lying that puts folks lives at risk for no good purpose.
> 
> Most people here really don't care if you are vaccinated or not, or won't in a few months, when they and their families are fully protected. They will be perfectly willing to let you die, get sick, or fucked for life and not lose a wink of sleep over it.



Yea but i didn't say it was CREATED in the lab....i think they were probably playing around with a bat virus at the lab


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well, it's easy for you to get lumped in with PJ Diaz in this thread because you're on the same "side" and I think you've only done it a couple times, but he's posted silly articles where it either looks simply like an unfortunate anomaly, or the source is ridiculous. Like we talked about, 90% reduction in severity of symptoms, so that means 10% could still see severe symptoms, so posting about the 10% without painting the bigger picture comes off as bogus.
> 
> To me, the only honest opposing approach would be, "I realize the likelihood is very low and my concern may be irrational, but I'm not comfortable just yet". But the spotty, "hey look at this guy" thing where everything posted is purely in opposition and there's no acknowledgment of the flip side, which is that you'd very likely be fine, is painting an incomplete picture and an incomplete picture appears manipulative, and manipulative is something they've seen a thousand times. And nobody here is denying the 10%.
> 
> All imo of course.



yea but i dont think it is irrational, so why would i say that? 

when i posted VAERS reporting, that's not false or even questionable, it's straight up fact


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

Yeah that's true, some people do have different risk tolerances. Like the article you posted where some people were feeling shitty out of thousands from the J&J, that's fine by me. Nobody died and the result was actually 100% with no serious issues, *to me*, but to some people feeling chills and nausea is serious. I call them pussies, but again, that's just my perception.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Crickets on all the sick and dead children with multi-system inflammatory syndrome from getting covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea but i didn't say it was CREATED in the lab....i think they were probably playing around with a bat virus at the lab


I didn't say you did, and Redfield didn't imply it was created either, but the origin scenario is consistent with what happens in these circumstances. The line is it was a wild virus the "escaped from a virology lab" and is most likely untrue, a more plausible explanation is a wild food market, some Chinese people eat these things and most demand the animal is killed in their presence. This is where almost all new virus come from like the suspected coronavirus pandemic in the late 19th century one of several viruses that gives us today's common cold, same for the first SARS covid virus that they stopped a decade ago, covid19 is now officially named SARS- CoV-2.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i am posting genuinely


Genuinely what?

Not capitalizing the first word of a sentence is bad. Not capitalizing I is worse. Not capitalizing I when it's the first word in a sentence is unforgivable. 

Ending a sentence with an adverb is the death penalty.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

From a trusted source of information:

*People who have previously had Guillain-Barre syndrome (GBS)*
_People who have previously had GBS may receive a COVID-19 vaccine. To date, no cases of GBS have been reported following vaccination in participants in the mRNA COVID-19 vaccine clinical trials. One case of GBS was reported in a vaccinated participant in the Johnson & Johnson Janssen COVID-19 Vaccine clinical trial (compared to one GBS case among those who received placebo). With few exceptions, the independent Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) general best practice guidelines for immunization do not include a history of GBS as a precaution to vaccination with other vaccines._









COVID-19 Vaccination Considerations for Persons with Underlying Medica


If you have an underlying medical condition, this can help you make an informed decision about getting a COVID-19 vaccination.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in Children (MIS-C)


Get information on Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in Children (MIS-C), a recently reported condition associated with COVID-19.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Nothing from meth rat the xray tech on the sick and dead kids?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Nothing from meth rat the xray tech on the sick and dead kids?



No, scumbag, i have no comment on that


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I looked it up, it takes longer to become a certified auto tech than a xray tech.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I looked it up, it takes longer to become a certified auto tech than a xray tech.


My doctor taught his receptionist how to shoot an x-ray in 3 minutes when their x-ray "technician" was at lunch.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> My doctor taught his receptionist how to shoot an x-ray in 3 minutes when their x-ray "technician" was at lunch.



yea you can probably do it too, even with your limited skill set - but you gotta get the license and an associate's degree to be paid for it without being supervised by a doctor - im not sure you can handle the book work and the test with that peanut in your skull


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I looked it up, it takes longer to become a certified auto tech than a xray tech.



yea idk how long that takes - cars are different nowadays...takes 2 years for xray


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

so tell me what your skillset is besides mopping floors at the downtown jack shack


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I looked it up, it takes longer to become a certified auto tech than a xray tech.


Maybe things have changed since I was turning wrenches . I took & passed all the Michigan Mechanic Certification tests back in the day before ASE Certifications came around . I took & passed all those also . Pass any one of the tests , get hired & bang . . . you're a mechanic in the tests that you passed . Master Mechanics pass them all . Whether or not you stayed one was contingent on your ability to fix it right the first time .


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Maybe things have changed since I was turning wrenches . I took & passed all the Michigan Mechanic Certification tests back in the day before ASE Certifications came around . I took & passed all those also . Pass any one of the tests , get hired & bang . . . you're a mechanic in the tests that you passed . Master Mechanics pass them all . Whether or not you stayed one was contingent on your ability to fix it right the first time .


Yeah I have a friend who is certified in everything except transmissions. Turning the wrench is the easy part on new cars, diagnosing with all the computers and sensors is not for a shade tree mechanic anymore. Many things have to be programed when they are replaced too. When he changes jobs he has to have a roll on tow truck move his tools, just his main tool box is over 6' long and nearly that tall.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 11, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Maybe things have changed since I was turning wrenches . I took & passed all the Michigan Mechanic Certification tests back in the day before ASE Certifications came around .


Yeah, they have fuel injection now.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Cool - i love Canada


If you want to visit us again, you’ll probably have to get the vaccine.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If you want to visit us again, you’ll probably have to get the vaccine.



Exactly! That's really all that we have been trying to get through his thick skull.

If you have a job, the employer can require you to be vaccinated.

If you want to eat at a restaurant, they can require a vax.

If you want to attend a concert or any public event, they can turn away the pea-brains.

So for the rest of us, everything will be better without "those kind" of people in attendance.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I see these dishonest stories in the media all the time now. Our governor locked down hard to save lives early on and the GQP freaked out. The GQP pushed the states supreme court to take away her emergency powers and open the state, we are now paying the price for that rush to open. So the governor now has limited power and the media acts like she's the one not doing anything about the latest wave of virus. It's the wackjob GQP that wont do anything about locking down.










Michigan's COVID cases surge to alarming levels, but Gov. Gretchen Whitmer rejects new mandates


Michigan's COVID cases surge to alarming levels, but Gov. Gretchen Whitmer rejects new mandates




abcnews.go.com


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> would you say im young if im somewhere in my 40s?
> 
> ive worked at boeing and i also have a medical license - ive worked at a level 1 trauma center, believe it or not
> 
> im an accomplished idiot


Medical licence, in what? I had my first aid also. I worked in a hospital for ten years. I have learned a thing about infectious diseases, their transmission and trying to stop their spread. Also have a sister that almost died of SARS, she still has reduced lung capacity and can not smoke a joint because of it.



HaroldRocks said:


> yea but if you're not in the hospital sick, you're just kinda sick, but you're not too bad
> 
> i had a pretty bad flu once when i was like 15, that my mother, who's a nurse, put an IV in me...would i have ended up in the hospital if she didn't? idk...but maybe


And between what your mother taught you (Wow, she keeps an IV at home just in case? Did she rotate stock to keep it fresh over the years?) A nurse that is so parinoid that she has to keep hew own medical cupboard with anything you might need in case you have to go down into the bomb shelter for an extended period of time? 


I can see why the other guys call you out for some of your posts (I am being generous in the some). You seem to be ok with medical science with a person being diagnosed with a rare disease a couple of weeks after getting a shot but ignore the fact that people get diagnosed with it without getting a shot. There is no proof that the vaccine has caused it. And speaking of other vaccines, almost none have a 100% safety record. There will always be an outlier somewhere (coming from a medical outlier). But I would hazard a guess mom let you get vaccinated for a number of diseases most of us got a shot from. Or you may actually be one of the antivaxers that have their heads up their asses. I have not followed the conversation all the way through, I find it has become tedious.

I was pretty good at discounting arguments of people with 'alternative views' that use questionable logic to make their point. I have read enough medical papers to know where or how to find relevant information.. Like the gene transfer between the two little fishies 20 million years ago. Maybe we do have little bits of borrowed stuff in our DNA (could be our 'junk DNA) that protected us from Darwinian threats. You would think that having a gene to pass along to our offspring to protect from Covid type of viruses would be a good thing. Different populations have different protections hardwired into them while others do not (Why would a mammal need to be able to drink milk in adult life? Mother Nature sure did not intend for it.) We have all kinds of stuff that is in our DNA that does not seem to do anything. That is until some novel thing comes along and wallops us and we find the little bit of code actually has a purpose.

But the real point is that this virus is easy enough to pass around and society will not get back to normal until we (hopefully) get enough shots in arms. Will everyone come out of the vaccines unscathed? No. But we have no other way to combat it. Think of an invading army starts shooting up your country. There will be those in your society willing to take up arms agast them. There will be people who do not. So how do you thing the people that bare arms will feel about the ones that do not? That they are to take the risk while others reap the benefits? That is where we are today.

So suck it up and don't whine about having a less than cordial relationship with others. You make your bed, you lie in it. And for relevant information on Covid, a good place to get up to the minute information is , https://www.thailandmedical.news/


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These guys don't believe in rights to privacy, HIPAA laws, or religious protections.
> 
> I guess my suspension for this thread is up now. They could only silence me for so long.



Wow, what a whiner! 

I told you privately why I prohibited you from posting in this thread yesterday, and it was for only one day. If you want to publicize all of the difficulties that you have to put up with, then let's tell the entire story. I had to delete 5 or 6 of your offensive posts where you referred to another member as a psychotic nazi. That's plenty enough to award an official warning, but I didn't do that. Next time I will.

Now you can tell us all how it's so unfair, and how sore your ass is.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I see these dishonest stories in the media all the time now. Our governor locked down hard to save lives early on and the GQP freaked out. The GQP pushed the states supreme court to take away her emergency powers and open the state, we are now paying the price for that rush to open. So the governor now has limited power and the media acts like she's the one not doing anything about the latest wave of virus. It's the wackjob GQP that wont do anything about locking down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There has been some rulings from the SC that do not make medical sense. But the wriers of the Constitution did not put much in the document about what to do about fighting a plague. The document does not take into account (by the conservative reading which is referencing an 1800's world where people did not travel half way across the world in hours.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Wow, what a whiner!
> 
> I told you privately why I prohibited you from posting in this thread yesterday, and it was for only one day. If you want to publicize all of the difficulties that you have to put up with, then let's tell the entire story. I had to delete 5 or 6 of your offensive posts where you referred to another member as a psychotic nazi. That's plenty enough to award an official warning, but I didn't do that. Next time I will.
> 
> Now you can tell us all how it's so unfair, and how sore your ass is.


You bring back memories of my mod days in a forum we were given to deal with religion, politics and the like. I was the lone left-of-the-right non-American mod, they thought I could bring a perspective they might be missing (got to give them credit for that). There were a few things that I did give them a different viewpoint on but mostly it was dealing with people that go on a tirade. And they always (the tiradians) felt they were being hard done by given our rulings. Life is funny, no?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Nothing from meth rat the xray tech on the sick and dead kids?


Yeah they don't care. 

165 million people have been vaccinated and only a few tested positive for Covid, none sick from Covid, no deaths due to averse reactions and any who experienced them at the vaccination centers were duly treated without major issues.

At the same time, in the roughly 200 million who have not yet been vaccinate: 1.5 million sick from Covid, 200,000 dead and 300,000 suffering from long haul Covid. 

What do they want to say about that? 

"What about this one poorly reviewed article from a journal with a dismal reputation for quality."

They can say they don't want to take the vaccine and that's their right. Just, don't spam us with fake information to justify their baseless fear.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Exactly! That's really all that we have been trying to get through his thick skull.
> 
> If you have a job, the employer can require you to be vaccinated.
> 
> ...


Ok - look, here's me with my thick skull, saying, well, none of that is even happening - it's something that you're both saying that "might" happen

but it still hasn't happened

i don't need a covid passport to go to Canada

you guys are talking about "maybe's and probably's" but none of it is definitive 


SO

they "can" or they "might" still means nothing to me

so still 

no shot 

when all this "maybe" and "probably" stuff happens, let's revisit the topic, because as of right now, none of that is happening

right or wrong?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 11, 2021)

Damn tiradians!


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> These guys don't believe in rights to privacy, HIPAA laws, or religious protections.
> 
> I guess my suspension for this thread is up now. They could only silence me for so long.


oh, the humanity


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> with your limited skill set


I'm not the one typing like a 9 year old.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i don't need a covid passport to go to Canada


Like fuck you will!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

you guys with the "maybe" and "probably" 

how about when i say "i maybe injured by the shot"

oh then im crazy

maybe 

probably 

possibly 

sometimes


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm not the one typing like a 9 year old.



No you're not - you're the one that posts nothing intelligent because you have a peanut brain


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> oh, the humanity


It wasn't my intention to get him suspended, but a fellow can rattle him pretty easy.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Wow, what a whiner!
> 
> I told you privately why I prohibited you from posting in this thread yesterday, and it was for only one day. If you want to publicize all of the difficulties that you have to put up with, then let's tell the entire story. I had to delete 5 or 6 of your offensive posts where you referred to another member as a psychotic nazi. That's plenty enough to award an official warning, but I didn't do that. Next time I will.
> 
> Now you can tell us all how it's so unfair, and how sore your ass is.


I get the sense that we are getting a small sample of what the little shit like to be around.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like fuck you will!


maybe right?

you might maybe or probably need one to come here too so you can visit trump tower in nyc


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

There's no non-essential travel to Canada right now. Seems somewhat related.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> maybe right?
> 
> you might maybe or probably need one to come here too so you can visit trump tower in nyc


Yep, it will work both ways for awhile.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

so its not ok for me to say that shot MIGHT not be safe, but it's ok for you all to sit here and tell me that i MIGHT need a covid passport

right?

riiiiiiight


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you guys with the "maybe" and "probably"
> 
> how about when i say "i maybe injured by the shot"
> 
> ...


Maybe I’ll put you on ignore but I probably won’t because you make me laugh, sometimes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> There's no non-essential travel to Canada right now. Seems somewhat related.


Justin and his Uncle Joe will be like two peas in a pod on pandemic policy, we follow the science too.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

so the shot MIGHT be safe, but it MIGHT not be safe, but the odds are, it is safe, maybe...

so

i hold out because it's still in the experimental stage, and you guys wanna burn me at the stake, and you call me every name in the book, weakly attempt to insult my intelligence, and i still think you all suck at best

except for mooray - he's a nice guy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so its not ok for me to say that shot MIGHT not be safe, but it's ok for you all to sit here and tell me that i MIGHT need a covid passport
> 
> right?
> 
> riiiiiiight


The two are not really the same thing, we are echoing expert advice and opinion, that we saw was the correct course of action over the past year, as events repeatedly played out and it is backed up by solid peer reviewed science (for those who can understand it). 

You have no credible evidence to support your claims, which are a menace to public health by undermining confidence in a safe and effective vaccine that has been demonstrated to save lives, hospitalizations and even prevent illness. If you don't want to take the vaccine, fine, just don't try to rationalize your irrationality about it. The risks and benefits have been clearly laid out for you and are so obvious a child could easily grasp them. I even showed you how mRNA vaccines work and many have explained the risks and benefits in great detail.

Jesus, yer arsehole must be raw from the pounding it's been getting on this thread. If you weren't such a dick I'd feel sorry for you. Trust me, most here really do wish you would skip the shot!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so the shot MIGHT be safe, but it MIGHT not be safe, but the odds are, it is safe, maybe...
> 
> so
> 
> ...


You’re just looking for attention. When you were a kid, were you ignored by your parents?

We don’t care if you take the scary needle or not. At least I don’t.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Wow, what a whiner!
> 
> I told you privately why I prohibited you from posting in this thread yesterday, and it was for only one day. If you want to publicize all of the difficulties that you have to put up with, then let's tell the entire story. I had to delete 5 or 6 of your offensive posts where you referred to another member as a psychotic nazi. That's plenty enough to award an official warning, but I didn't do that. Next time I will.
> 
> Now you can tell us all how it's so unfair, and how sore your ass is.


You didn't have to delete anything. You chose to. That guy admitted openly to being a psycho, and also said that we wanted to burn people, who he disagreed with as far as vaccines, with flame throwers. So you suspended the guy who called out the self-admitted psycho. Cool story bro. 

You let many others run rampant with their vulgar attacks on others in the politics section, but somehow my post was over the top. Got it dude, you like to pick sides. OK, whatever then. You are admin, I am just a member, so you can flex, and I have to bow down. Awesome way you run the site bro! I'm sure you'll delete this too, and maybe even ban me for stating the complete facts. That would be too bad, but you do you. I'll do me, and continue to be authentic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You didn't have to delete anything. You chose to. That guy admitted openly to being a psycho, and also said that we wanted to burn people, who he disagreed with as far as vaccines, with flame throwers. So you suspended the guy who called out the self-admitted psycho. Cool story bro.
> 
> You let many others run rampant with their vulgar attacks on others in the politics section, but somehow my post was over the top. Got it dude, you like to pick sides. OK, whatever then. You are admin, I am just a member, so you can flex, and I have to bow down. Awesome way you run the site bro! I'm sure you'll delete this too, and maybe even ban me for stating the complete facts. That would be too bad, but you do you. I'll do me, and continue to be authentic.


Reported as spam.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Reported as spam.


How special. We got a bunch of hall monitors on a weed forum.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The two are not really the same thing, we are echoing expert advice and opinion, that we saw was the correct course of action over the past year, as events repeatedly played out and it is backed up by solid peer reviewed science (for those who can understand it).
> 
> You have no credible evidence to support your claims, which are a menace to public health by undermining confidence in a safe and effective vaccine that has been demonstrated to save lives, hospitalizations and even prevent illness. If you don't want to take the vaccine, fine, just don't try to rationalize your irrationality about it. The risks and benefits have been clearly laid out for you and are so obvious a child could easily grasp them. I even showed you how mRNA vaccines work and many have explained the risks and benefits in great detail.
> 
> Jesus, yer arsehole must be raw from the pounding it's been getting on this thread. If you weren't such a dick I'd feel sorry for you. Trust me, most here really do wish you would skip the shot!



i do have evidence from VAERS but you won't read any of it


what about the blood clots from Astrazenecca? ya know that's still going on FOR SURE - OK? but you dont wanna talk about that do you

then don't 

keep beating your drum, buddy 

keep driving around your subaru too mr. libby


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re just looking for attention. When you were a kid, were you ignored by your parents?
> 
> We don’t care if you take the scary needle or not. At least I don’t.



well im glad you dont care

when you were a kid, were you touched by your uncle? what happened to you?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How special. We got a bunch of hall monitors on a weed forum.


Easy PJ, I didn’t really. I love reading your thoughts on vaccines and victimhood.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i do have evidence from VAERS but you won't read any of it
> 
> 
> what about the blood clots from Astrazenecca? ya know that's still going on FOR SURE - OK? but you dont wanna talk about that do you
> ...


I only referred to the mRNA vaccines, there MIGHT be issues with the AZ vaccine, but they are rare and many people are avoiding them, but many are not too. As I said before, many over the counter medications and prescription drugs have a much higher mortality rate than the mRNA vaccines, because there have been none so far with over 170 million doses administered. The horse you've been riding has died long ago and is starting to stink.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well im glad you dont care


I’m getting the AZ vaccine on Tuesday. If I don’t make it, at least I won’t have to listen to clowns like you anymore. 

I try to find the positive in everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You didn't have to delete anything. You chose to. That guy admitted openly to being a psycho, and also said that we wanted to burn people, who he disagreed with as far as vaccines, with flame throwers. So you suspended the guy who called out the self-admitted psycho. Cool story bro.
> 
> You let many others run rampant with their vulgar attacks on others in the politics section, but somehow my post was over the top. Got it dude, you like to pick sides. OK, whatever then. You are admin, I am just a member, so you can flex, and I have to bow down. Awesome way you run the site bro! I'm sure you'll delete this too, and maybe even ban me for stating the complete facts. That would be too bad, but you do you. I'll do me, and continue to be authentic.


Don't dig yerself in any deeper please!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I only referred to the mRNA vaccines, there MIGHT be issues with the AZ vaccine, but they are rare and many people are avoiding them, but many are not too. As I said before, many over the counter medications and prescription drugs have a much higher mortality rate than the mRNA vaccines, because there have been none so far with over 170 million doses administered. The horse you've been riding has died long ago and is starting to stink.



I think your dead horse stinks too

so there ya go 

you can always put me on ignore whenever you'd like FYI DIY


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m getting the AZ vaccine on Tuesday. If I don’t make it, at least I won’t have to listen to clowns like you anymore.
> 
> I try to find the positive in everything.


As someone posted, a wise man will use the hole in his pocket to scratch his balls, instead of complaining about it! That about sums up my philosophy too.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so its not ok for me to say that shot MIGHT not be safe, but it's ok for you all to sit here and tell me that i MIGHT need a covid passport
> 
> right?
> 
> riiiiiiight


*In Canada, U.S., vaccine 'passports' could be new point of cross-border contention*
Debate is heating up in the freedom-focused U.S. about whether retailers, businesses and employers can and should require customers, workers and visitors to prove they've had a vaccine.

* The discussion is also happening in Canada, a country some observers say is more attuned to the collective good than many of those in the land of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.*

"Some of these discussions could be very challenging," said Jack Jedwab, president of the Association for Canadian Studies and the Canadian Institute for Identities and Migration.

"I don't think that Canadians are going to look kindly on the idea that, you know, you could have significant numbers of people crossing the border that are unvaccinated."

That could be part of the reason for the apparent difference of opinion that emerged Tuesday between Ottawa and the White House on the issue of requiring vaccine documentation.

"The government is not now, nor will we be, supporting a system that requires Americans to carry a credential," press secretary Jen Psaki told the daily White House briefing.

Contrast that with Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, who -- all the while couching his response in familiar too-soon caveats -- appeared receptive to the idea of vaccine-related travel documents.

"We will continue to work with our partners in the United States and internationally to ensure that this is done properly," Trudeau said in French about how best to reopen the Canada-U.S. border.

"We have already seen the importance of proof of vaccination for international travel ... in a pre-pandemic period in recent years. It will surely be important, but the details of what we are going to do about it, we are still fine-tuning."








In Canada, U.S., vaccine 'passports' could be new point of cross-border contention


Requiring proof of vaccination against COVID-19 could be the next point of contention between Canada and the United States.




www.ctvnews.ca





I guess that does make us a socialist country.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

printer said:


> *In Canada, U.S., vaccine 'passports' could be new point of cross-border contention*
> Debate is heating up in the freedom-focused U.S. about whether retailers, businesses and employers can and should require customers, workers and visitors to prove they've had a vaccine.
> 
> * The discussion is also happening in Canada, a country some observers say is more attuned to the collective good than many of those in the land of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.*
> ...



No it doesn't mean anything when it's still "maybe" 

or "could be"

because ya know why?

it still "might not" be and for now it still isn't 

so

"maybe" "could be" "possibly" still means nothing other than certain speculation


----------



## mooray (Apr 11, 2021)

I'd personally enjoy it very much if every other country specifically required Americans to be vaccinated in order to enter their country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I think your dead horse stinks too
> 
> so there ya go
> 
> you can always put me on ignore whenever you'd like FYI DIY


I don't ignore anybody and never have. When ya practice ya should open up to all experience and hide from nothing, the point being to suck the marrow out of life. I do avoid unnecessary trauma and avoid cruelty though, because it serves no useful purpose, like watching the cruel slow motion murder of George Floyd for instance. That's why the networks never showed it much, except when it happened and at the trial, the man deserved that much dignity and so does his family. I don't care for pugilism either or other such things, but that is a matter of taste and not avoidance. I know what drives the base of the emotional stack most of the time. I'm nothing special, I've just trained, anybody can do it, but it takes practice and persistence.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

going to other countries is NOT a top priority for me - ok? so lets get that out of the way first


back before 9/11, all i needed was a drivers license to cross the border....about a year later, i needed a passport - so i got one to go to Whistler 

now - just so ya know, we have mountains here too that actually snow on them - its crazy - you should see them

but yea 

not a big deal IF that happens 

ok?

ok


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Always the victim.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ok well good for you...
> 
> now we're onto George Floyd....i feel bad him too and that cops a turd and it looks like he's gonna pay the price and we'll see soon enogh - but whatever - thats not what im talking about
> 
> ...


I knew he needed anger management classes!! I knew it!!


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I knew he needed anger management classes!! I knew it!!



right right

it's all fun and games when you're talkin shit about me

but wait!

now im angry

ok 

ya see how that goes?

you can go choke too


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> right right
> 
> it's all fun and games when you're talkin shit about me
> 
> ...


Must also be white with tiny penis 






POWER TO THE PEOPLE!! BURN IT DOWN!! BURN IT DOWN!!


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> maybe right?
> 
> you might maybe or probably need one to come here too so you can visit trump tower in nyc


I'm sure he would be happy to show his covid passport to visit NYC and piss on trump tower.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you're not mentally stable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

Harold, take a break, consider this an act of compassion.


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> No it doesn't mean anything when it's still "maybe"
> 
> or "could be"
> 
> ...


You know what? I taught college engineering courses for a few years. I used may, could be, might not, rather than give absolutes. The reason I did is not because I did not have enough knowledge to know what I was talking about but I had enough experience to have seen things occur that was unexpected. that is not to say the concepts were not valid in almost every other situation. To get a couple of my electrical licenses I wrote the exams. There were a number of questions that had no one correct answer. I told the examiners this and they said chose the most correct answer. Sorry, it does not work that way. But the exams were written for people still fresh in the industry. 

I can not remember them now, after answering the exam and handing it in I sat down and wrote why each of the questions I identified did not have a 'correct' answer. This is one I sort of remember. "A sensor was not working out in the field. Was it because a) the cabling was damaged by a forklift operator, b) someone changed calibration data in the database. Two other choices were obviously wrong. Now, which is the most correct answer? Well it depends on the plant. I have seen forklift operators take out control wiring. I have also come across miss-calibrated parameters. So which is the right answer?

So words like maybe, could, and the rest are not given as having a lack of knowledge, but rather having enough knowledge to know most complex systems do not have 100% confidence. There is always a factor that may give the unforeseen answer. But if you do give a 100% answer and then the one oddity crops up, then those with less sense will hold up that outlier and shake it at you saying you do not know what you are talking about. 

So will you get hit by a car crossing the street? If I say no, and luck has it that you will, even though you can cross it 1,000 times safely, you will say I was wrong. If I say maybe or the like, then you discount my knowledge. So there is no answering you in a way that will give you an answer that you can not discount. 

Which makes you a fool or a troll.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Harold, take a break, consider this an act of compassion.



yea yea

i'll talk to ya later, buddy


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

printer said:


> You know what? I taught college engineering courses for a few years. I used may, could be, might not, rather than give absolutes. The reason I did is not because I did not have enough knowledge to know what I was talking about but I had enough experience to have seen things occur that was unexpected. that is not to say the concepts were not valid in almost every other situation. To get a couple of my electrical licenses I wrote the exams. There were a number of questions that had no one correct answer. I told the examiners this and they said chose the most correct answer. Sorry, it does not work that way. But the exams were written for people still fresh in the industry.
> 
> I can not remember them now, after answering the exam and handing it in I sat down and wrote why each of the questions I identified did not have a 'correct' answer. This is one I sort of remember. "A sensor was not working out in the field. Was it because a) the cabling was damaged by a forklift operator, b) someone changed calibration data in the database. Two other choices were obviously wrong. Now, which is the most correct answer? Well it depends on the plant. I have seen forklift operators take out control wiring. I have also come across miss-calibrated parameters. So which is the right answer?
> 
> ...


so im a fool or a troll

choke on dicks 

a whole bag 

ok?

ok 

bye choke boys - see you soon


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I could hang a swing set on this limb.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I could hang a swing set on this limb.


and I've never seen you angry. Science folks. It's all science


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you're not mentally stable.


I think Joe needs to be more flexible and move priority for vaccines from areas of low infection to areas of high infection like Michigan and NJ, move personal and mass vaccination sites there too. A mobile reserve of vaccination sites, medical equipment and personnel would be wise and now possible.

Stay safe Captain yer so close ya can taste it!

Michigan's Covid-19 surge becomes a reality check for a restless nation - CNNPolitics


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I could hang a swing set on this limb.


If I were you, I'd get my groceries delivered and I'd make sure I had a real 3M N-95 on with a surgical mask over that when I went for the jab.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Thought I read that Biden is sending around 160 people tomorrow, they must be specialist, I think we have a lot of volunteers here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

Tell me how you really feel meth rat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Dude, you're easily the biggest turd here
> 
> You've called me names on every single page for at least 10 pages in a row
> 
> ...


The Captain has health issues, is at risk in Michigan and the place is crawling with covid and he can't get immunized yet. He has little patience for this kind of foolishness when he's fighting for his life, as others here are, many of the people you are talking to are older and have health concerns, remember that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

He may have anger issues lol


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so im a fool or a troll
> 
> choke on dicks
> 
> ...


See, you don't even know if I swing that way and would like it. But that was my point about the words, maybe, might, could. Sorry you are offended, nah, that is being too Canadian. I am not sorry if you are offended.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He may have anger issues lol


I got him a bit too wound up, he needs a break, that kind of thing is very stressful for most normal folks and it at least it indicates he's that, if misguided.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Captain has health issues, is at risk in Michigan and the place is crawling with covid and he can't get immunized yet. He has little patience for this kind of foolishness when he's fighting for his life, as others here are, many of the people you are talking to are older and have health concerns, remember that.


Oh ok

So that gives him a right to call me names left and right

Well I don't have patience for his cock choking bullshit anymore either


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> So that gives him a right to call me names left and right
> 
> Well I don't have patience for his cock choking bullshit anymore either


You seem to have a cock gobbling fetish.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

printer said:


> You seem to have a cock fetish.


Haha you're so funny


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Haha you're so funny


A laugh a day...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> So that gives him a right to call me names left and right
> 
> Well I don't have patience for his cock choking bullshit anymore either


Like I said take a break, psychologically speaking you are being torn apart by a pack of dogs, we humans are very social beings and such situations are perceived as threats, even though we are just anonymous avatars, nonetheless we tie our ego to it. When you are being attacked by a group the stress level can go off the charts, it is my business to know such things.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

976-JOKE

HAHA


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I want to personally thank meth rat for the good belly laughs you've brought me tonight. It's a bit stressful dealing with twats like you most of the time but you are a breath of fresh air.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said take a break, psychologically speaking you are being torn apart by a pack of dogs, we humans are very social beings and such situations are perceived as threats, even though we are just anonymous avatars, nonetheless we tie our ego to it. When you are being attacked by a group the stress level can go off the charts, it is my business to know such things.


I'm just returning fire, that's all

Nothing more nothing less


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

He's an expert and I agree with him, I think Joe is gonna change the plan a bit, a good plan is always flexible and able to meet unexpected contingencies.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gottlieb: Biden administration needs to think about surging resources into COVID-19 hotspots | TheHill 

*Gottlieb: Biden administration needs to think about surging resources into COVID-19 hotspots*

Former Food and Drug Administration (FDA) commissioner Scott Gottlieb said Sunday that the Biden administration should consider targeting funding and vaccination efforts in COVID-19 hotspots around the country as health officials seek to prevent a fourth wave of infections.

Speaking on CBS's "Face the Nation," Gottlieb told host Margaret Brennan that he agreed with a call from Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D), to increase vaccine supply for states experiencing higher-than-average numbers of COVID-19 cases.

"_t's a request that's been made for weeks now, and I think we should have done it weeks ago. It's never too late to do it," he told CBS.

"I think we need to think about putting those resources into hotspots. It's been sort of a Hunger Games for vaccines among states so far. And we need to think differently about this pandemic," he said.

Gottlieb added that the reason vaccines have been allocated to states based upon their total population thus far is fears of pushback from governors of larger states who worry they will be unable to secure enough vaccines to reach significant herd immunity.

"Yeah, governors are going to complain about it. Every governor wants their allocation," Gottlieb said, when asked if there was a good reason to remain with the current allocation system.

"It's going to be a shame to look back and in retrospect, realize that we probably should have put more vaccine into some of these hot spots to snuff them out earlier," he added.

Michigan, Minnesota and parts of Texas are experiencing the worst COVID-19 rates in the nation at the moment, according to a New York Times map of data provided by local and state health agencies.

Much of the U.S. population is now eligible for the vaccine or will become eligible in the coming days as the pace of vaccinations across the country passed 4 million in one day for the first time this month._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I'm just returning fire, that's all
> 
> Nothing more nothing less


Try turning the other cheeck for awhile, get away form this place for a spell, close your eyes and put all your focus on the sensations of breathing, you will soon see what this place is doing to your body and mind, social media can be stressful at the best of times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Buddy, I'm fine
> 
> You'll have to trust me when I tell you this
> 
> But dude, captainchokebag really needs to go fuck himself already


Consider me a compassionate prick!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> captainchokebag really needs his shot because of all the DNA he's gotta mop up at the downtown jack shack every night
> 
> i guess i can see why he's so frustrated about not getting the shot yet
> 
> ...


Compassion makes ya happy, anger just means ya figure yer holding life's stick by the shit end. The Captain's attacks are having the desired effect. We feel anger as the flip side of fear which is it's wellspring, also when we feel thwarted in our desires.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

see how this thread is now?

it's in the gutter

how did that happen?

well, you guys just kept attacking me and i tried to keep it civil without firing back....and it stayed mostly civil with decent debate and discussion

and now look what happens when i fire back

went right to shit

that's what you guys want out of this? 

then that's what i'll give you

gutter


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

I may have a stalker.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> see how this thread is now?
> 
> it's in the gutter
> 
> ...


Like I said, take a break, this serves no useful purpose, especially to you. People have strong feelings on this issue, myself included, an unspeakable tragedy of mass death has unfolded before our eyes, some here have lost family and friends. It would be unreasonable to assume you would get away unscathed, considering the power of your arguments and supporting data. Most people here are well versed in the topic and some here have been following this pandemic since before it was widely reported in the west, while it was still raging in China.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I may have a stalker.



yea yea 

you were the one with my name in your mouth with almost every post

i haven't spoken directly to you even once until i started to tell you what piece of shit you are

now im the stalker

choke boy


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea yea
> 
> you were the one with my name in your mouth with almost every post
> 
> ...


why doesnt anyone like you


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I may have a stalker.


We are responding to hotspots with vaccine surges, Whistler is way ahead of the country. I figure Joe is gonna do the same since he's sitting on a big and rapidly growing supply. Whistler is a resort town and morons must have come visiting and more morons let them.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*All adults who live, work in Whistler now eligible for COVID vaccine*





Starting Monday April 12th, all adults who live or work in Whistler will be able to get a COVID-19 vaccine.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> why doesnt anyone like you


im not really sure - i think it's because theyre mad about me not trusting the shot

i try to like you tho

do you like me?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

This is getting creepy


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I may have a stalker.


I've been meditating too much lately, getting soft!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 11, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> im not really sure - i think it's because theyre mad about me not trusting the shot
> 
> i try to like you tho
> 
> do you like me?


your ignore button is broken you rancid bitch


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

LOL


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 11, 2021)

LOL


----------



## printer (Apr 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is getting creepy


He does have a dick fetish, you know.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> why doesnt anyone like you


Sir. you sometimes imply that your opinion is a kind of consensus. I refute that you have conducted an honest and meaningful poll and believe your conjecture is untested. Further, it was rude and your point could have been made with a softer approach.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> He does have a dick fetish, you know.


Most republican latent homosexuals do. They have to maintain that homophobic, 'Butch-up' attitude because they think it makes them seem manly.

We all know the truth, though. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea but if you're not in the hospital sick, you're just kinda sick, but you're not too bad
> 
> i had a pretty bad flu once when i was like 15, that my mother, who's a nurse, put an IV in me...would i have ended up in the hospital if she didn't? idk...but maybe


Yeah but my point is the progression of Covid at stands to reason that very healthy athletes at first contracted Covid and looked like absolutely nothing was wrong w/them other than being positive. now these guys actually are getting symptoms,so from nothing at all to actual symptoms causing sickness,one more yr. and subsequently you could conclude serious illness given the pattern of progression.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea yea
> 
> you were the one with my name in your mouth with almost every post
> 
> ...


Can't believe you guys are still at it,couple of days now,lifes short guys,spar with verbal jujitsu,you make your points,all thats left is agreeing to disagree.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

too good to pass up.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

Covid variant from South Africa was able to ‘break through’ Pfizer vaccine in Israeli study


The coronavirus variant first discovered in South Africa is able to evade some of the protection of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, according to an Israeli study.




www.cnbc.com





The coronavirus variant first discovered in South Africa is able to evade some of the protection of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, according to a new Israeli study.
The researchers found the prevalence of B.1.351 among patients who received two doses of the vaccine was about eight times higher than those who were unvaccinated.
The researchers in the study noted the main caveat of the study was the same sample size.
Variants are a problem


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

My stalker seems to be escalating and is now describing the disturbing fetishes he associates with me. Apparently it involves deep throating along with some sort of guzzling and the really weird part is it involves a janitor I think. I feel a little safer since this is just a forum and he's not my neighbor.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> My stalker seems to be escalating and is now describing the disturbing fetishes he associates with me. Apparently it involves deep throating along with some sort of guzzling and the really weird part is it involves a janitor I think. I feel a little safer since this is just a forum and he's not my neighbor.


Don't bend over to reach for the soap.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> My stalker seems to be escalating and is now describing the disturbing fetishes he associates with me. Apparently it involves deep throating along with some sort of guzzling and the really weird part is it involves a janitor I think. I feel a little safer since this is just a forum and he's not my neighbor.


i had an instance not too long ago; the way i got through it was no communication blocked from phone/text this was IRL; i had to go to the police at one point because this person was ex military lots of knives like the kind you see on Game of Thrones..i met this person in passing (neighbor) and he latched on to me..all i did was be nice to him..he wasn't a weed smoker no commonality at all dumb as a stump couldn't speak politically.

i moved.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Don't bend over to reach for the soap.ccguns


there are some seriously scary people in this word that belong in a place where they can't hurt the citizen. so when you're on the receiving end it's not joke.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i had an instance not too long ago; the way i got through it was no communication blocked from phone/text this was IRL; i had to go to the police at one point because this person was ex military lots of knives like the kind you see on Game of Thrones..i met this person in passing (neighbor) and he latched on to me..all i did was be nice to him..he wasn't a weed smoker no commonality at all dumb as a stump couldn't speak politically.


Desperate men misinterpret being nice a lot of times,but if you were a bitch to him He'd probably think you liked him anyway so damned if you do damned if you don't.ccguns


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> My stalker seems to be escalating and is now describing the disturbing fetishes he associates with me. Apparently it involves deep throating along with some sort of guzzling and the really weird part is it involves a janitor I think. I feel a little safer since this is just a forum and he's not my neighbor.


Hey, get back behind me. He was all innocent and victim till he wished me a dick necklace (or whatever he was trying to say, I find him rather incoherent).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Covid variant from South Africa was able to ‘break through’ Pfizer vaccine in Israeli study
> 
> 
> The coronavirus variant first discovered in South Africa is able to evade some of the protection of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, according to an Israeli study.
> ...


My question is did anybody who was vaccinated die or have been hospitalized? Sure, they might come down with asymptomatic or mild cases and that is a huge problem for achieving herd immunity as the mRNA vaccines stop infection and thus contagion. I figure this variant might kill or maim a lot of the unvaccinated, those who are vaccinated may get the "Wu Flu" as the Trumpers say, those unvaccinated might be in for a rough ride, maiming or death.

Recent studies have shown that the immune response evolves and mutations in some B cells cause them to produce a wider variety of the covid antibodies. Scientists now suspect the longer since you been infected or vaccinated, the more broad spectrum your immune response (antibodies) will be. This is an evolutionary adaptation for dealing with viral variants. I posted a recent scientific American article about it earlier in this thread.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Hey, get back behind me. He was all innocent and victim till he wished me a dick necklace (or whatever he was trying to say, I find him rather incoherent).


that's when the short electrical charge should be released from your taser- just to let 'em know what kind of hornets nest he just came upon.

that thing just SOUNDS painful.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> But really, it's the resentment to the Covid precautions are a combination of Republican partisanship and Juggalos who can't handle objective science and want to pack together and bask like seals on a beach in massive super spreading events.


Funniest sentence I will read today. Fuckin magnets man, how do they work????


Jenner is pretty lol as an opponent.

Edit: dammit, apparently hadn't read this thread lately and thought I was replying to something recent.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> there are some seriously scary people in this word that belong in a place where they can't hurt the citizen. so when you're on the receiving end it's not joke.


That's why I only spar w/people here to a limited degree,and really try to disuade myself from personal attacks. I didn't sign up here to try and rile people up just for fun as I've seen a few trolls here do.ccguns


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I work full time at the same college my degree is from. I can count multiple instructors who disagree with your assessments.


Trump U still has an office? Or are you meeting at a Panera somewhere?


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My question is did anybody who was vaccinated die or have been hospitalized? Sure, they might come down with asymptomatic or mild cases and that is a huge problem for achieving herd immunity as the mRNA vaccines stop infection and thus contagion. I figure this variant might kill or maim a lot of the unvaccinated, those who are vaccinated may get the "Wu Flu" as the Trumpers say, those unvaccinated might be in for a rough ride, maiming or death.
> 
> Recent studies have shown that the immune response evolves and mutations in some B cells cause them to produce a wider variety of the covid antibodies. Scientists now suspect the longer since you been infected or vaccinated, the more broad spectrum your immune response (antibodies) will be. This is an evolutionary adaptation for dealing with viral variants. I posted a recent scientific American article about it earlier in this thread.


I believe on the news last night it was reported that a woman died of Covid just before her 2nd shot was due.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trump U still has an office? Or are you meeting at a Panera somewhere?


In a Chipotle parking lot open carrying a BB gun.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

After some reflection it may not be my stalkers fault. I hear people say that the deep state has been changing peoples DNA with vaccinations, I may be warming to this cold hard truth. Can they control our minds with these genetic alterations and are we even in control of anything. Maybe our former president was right about everything, I hear people say he's a super jenius.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Desperate men misinterpret being nice a lot of times,but if you were a bitch to him He'd probably think you liked him anyway so damned if you do damned if you don't.ccguns


he asked me how old i was and when he found out he said 'no really' and i said 'really'..the look on his face guess he thought i was GF material. 

what does that say about our society? this guy was late 40s and i was 59.. i was desirable until he knew my age. this was some fat fucker ex-navy dough boy rightie east CO/WYO boy.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> After some reflection it may not be my stalkers fault. I hear people say that the deep state has been changing peoples DNA with vaccinations, I may be warming to this cold hard truth. Can they control our minds with these genetic alterations and are we even in control of anything. Maybe our former president was right about everything, I hear people say he's a super jenius.


i told them i wanted mine without the chip.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he asked me how old i was and when he found out he said 'no really' and i said 'really'..the look on his face guess he thought i was GF material.
> 
> what does that say about our society? this guy was late 40s and i was 59.. i was desirable until he knew my age. this was some fat fucker ex-navy dough boy rightie east CO/WYO boy.


Well the best thing to take out of it is that you still can turn men's heads,right ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I believe on the news last night it was reported that a woman died of Covid just before her 2nd shot was due.ccguns


I believe our immune response will become broader over time, there apparently is an evolutionary adaptation for dealing with variants, only a relatively few people have been vaccinated for any length of time. Here is the article along with another one on variants from SciAm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Coronavirus Variants Don't Seem to Be Highly Variable So Far - Scientific American 
*The Coronavirus Variants Don’t Seem to Be Highly Variable So Far*
SARS-CoV-2 may be settling into a limited set of mutations

And most importantly, this is an interesting and hopeful article
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your Immune System Evolves to Fight Coronavirus Variants - Scientific American 
*Your Immune System Evolves to Fight Coronavirus Variants*
*Antibodies can change to counter new forms of the shape-shifting virus, research hints*


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Well the best thing to take out of it is that you still can turn men's heads,right ccguns


i'm going to have to fail you friend. 

it's the epitome of what's wrong with our world how do i know? because you think it's okay.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *My question is did anybody who was vaccinated die or have been hospitalized*? Sure, they might come down with asymptomatic or mild cases and that is a huge problem for achieving herd immunity as the mRNA vaccines stop infection and thus contagion. I figure this variant might kill or maim a lot of the unvaccinated, those who are vaccinated may get the "Wu Flu" as the Trumpers say, those unvaccinated might be in for a rough ride, maiming or death.
> 
> Recent studies have shown that the immune response evolves and mutations in some B cells cause them to produce a wider variety of the covid antibodies. Scientists now suspect the longer since you been infected or vaccinated, the more broad spectrum your immune response (antibodies) will be. This is an evolutionary adaptation for dealing with viral variants. I posted a recent scientific American article about it earlier in this thread.


yes. a doctor died from complications of his thrombocytopenia- he bled out..one more time people..THIS IS A CIRCULATORY DISEASE.

i've posted this a few times must've been missed.

*Officials Investigate Physician's Death After COVID Vaccination*
*— Onset of rare blood disorder should not be interpreted as causal, experts say*








Officials Investigate Physician's Death After COVID Vaccination


Onset of rare blood disorder should not be interpreted as causal, experts say




www.medpagetoday.com





society shouldn't vaccine shame those who are being careful because they know their medical history.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he asked me how old i was and when he found out he said 'no really' and i said 'really'..the look on his face guess he thought i was GF material.
> 
> what does that say about our society? this guy was late 40s and i was 59.. i was desirable until he knew my age. this was some fat fucker ex-navy dough boy rightie east CO/WYO boy.


Stupid men discount the advantages of being with an experienced woman.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stupid men discount the advantages of being with an experienced woman.


Like you know anything about an experienced woman


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he asked me how old i was and when he found out he said 'no really' and i said 'really'..the look on his face guess he thought i was GF material.
> 
> what does that say about our society? this guy was late 40s and i was 59.. i was desirable until he knew my age. this was some fat fucker ex-navy dough boy rightie east CO/WYO boy.


what is CO/WYO? jw


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Like you know anything about an experienced woman


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

I'll never get the jab. Seems like a ticking time bomb to me with the elderly the 1st to go. Johnson & Johnson already having issues as expected from the #1 recall company lol



VAERS - Data


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> what is CO/WYO? jw


Colorado/Wyoming


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Colorado/Wyoming


gotcha, making sure im not missing out on some new abbreviation lol


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Like you know anything about an experienced woman


Woman hold up half the sky. The hands that rock the cradle rule the world. Girls rule! Sows - bacon, ewes - cheese, bees - honey. Hell, even with cannabis, it's the ladies I like.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> I'll never get the jab. Seems like a ticking time bomb to me with the elderly the 1st to go. Johnson & Johnson already having issues as expected from the #1 recall company lol
> 
> 
> 
> VAERS - Data


Until they won’t let you into a NASCAR event .I am sure you will want the jab as soon as you realize you can’t do shit without being vaccinated because you will be shut out from most of society , but that might be fine with you. Maybe you enjoy like living under a rock. You might even end up with some wicked variant and die.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Until they won’t let you into a NASCAR event .I am sure you will want the jab as soon as you realize you can’t do shit without being vaccinated because you will be shut out from most of society , but that might be fine with you. Maybe you enjoy like living under a rock. You might even end up with some wicked variant and die.


Yep fine by me. Was planning on dying one day anyways just not in fear


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yep fine by me. Was planning on dying one day anyways just not in fear


Catch covid and you will. You'll wind up gasping for air before the end, knowing each one might be your last. All because you were too stupid to get vaccinated.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Just got my first Moderna 1 hour ago. I have some anxiety but doing ok so far. Got a slightly runny nose already. I don't get colds and I hardly get flu. I'll try to make one last post before I die


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trump U still has an office? Or are you meeting at a Panera somewhere?



No, PJ boy attended a Community College, and now he still works there plugging in speaker wires.

Naturally, he calls it a high-tech job!


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Catch covid and you will. You'll wind up gasping for air before the end, knowing each one might be your last. All because you were too stupid to get vaccinated.


Just out in yard 1hr. ago, shot shit w/neighbor of mine, told me his whole house (parents,3sons) tested + for covid. Told him to watch his parents carefully,they are in 60's, so that makes 2 out of 3 of the closest houses to me have now had covid, it lurks!! ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Just out in yard 1hr. ago, shot shit w/neighbor of mine, told me his whole house (parents,3sons) tested + for covid. Told him to watch his parents carefully,they are in 60's, so that makes 2 out of 3 of the closest houses to me have now had covid, it lurks!! ccguns


My boss, I go back to work next week, had covid last spring(contracted from wife who is a hospice nurse),I got off phone w/him 45 minutes ago,when he had covid he just had a nasty headache and weirdly one of his toes turned blk/blue, I asked him if it is gone now and he told me its STILL discolored, crazy shit or what.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Just out in yard 1hr. ago, shot shit w/neighbor of mine, told me his whole house (parents,3sons) tested + for covid. Told him to watch his parents carefully,they are in 60's, so that makes 2 out of 3 of the closest houses to me have now had covid, it lurks!! ccguns


Hear Ya, it's good to be Phizerified.ccguns


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Catch covid and you will. You'll wind up gasping for air before the end, knowing each one might be your last. All because you were too stupid to get vaccinated.


Hoping somebody dies from disease....no intelligent person would ever hope somebody dies from a disease

but here you are, peanut brain in tow, doing just that


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

I wish Hitler died of a disease as a baby.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Hoping somebody dies from disease....no intelligent person would ever hope somebody dies from a disease
> 
> but here you are, peanut brain in tow, doing just that


I never said that, dipshit. You did.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I wish Hitler died of a disease as a baby.


Babies are innocent... But I forgot that everybody here is Nostradamus...my bad


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

I wish I died as a baby and was reborn as a puppy. Stupid humans


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I never said that, dipshit. You did.


Yea keep pedaling counter-clockwise, brains


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Babies are innocent... But I forgot that everybody here is Nostradamus...my bad


I was just having a laugh at how there could be a situation where it's not so dumb to wish someone died of a disease. You didn't really set any constraints beyond intelligence, so I sprinkled in a dash of hindsight.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fear is a real thing. People have to help themselves help themselves. Along with others. This is to nobody in particular.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/custom-media/whats-behind-the-fear-of-vaccines/


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

My friend with covid is doing a little better but is still very sick, she has been able to keep food down since Saturday.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Just got my first Moderna 1 hour ago. I have some anxiety but doing ok so far. Got a slightly runny nose already. I don't get colds and I hardly get flu. I'll try to make one last post before I die


Any concerns you have should be w/2nd shot, it's that one that usually gives the stronger reactionccguns


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

It is a little scary, but I plan to do it when it's available after the 15th. I'd feel more comfortable with the J&J vaccine, because it's closer to a traditional vaccine, and traditional vaccines are closer to building immunity through actually catching the virus. I do expect to feel shitty for bit though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

*Chinese Covid vaccines 'don't have high protection rates', official says*





China's top disease control official has said the country's vaccines offer low protection against coronavirus, in a rare admission of weakness.

Gao Fu also said China was considering mixing vaccines as a way of boosting their effectiveness.

China has developed four different vaccines approved for public use, though some trials abroad had suggested efficacy as low as 50%.

Mr Gao later said his comments had been misinterpreted.

Beijing has insisted the jabs are effective and said in March that obtaining visas would be easier for foreigners who have received a Chinese vaccine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Sir. you sometimes imply that your opinion is a kind of consensus. I refute that you have conducted an honest and meaningful poll and believe your conjecture is untested. Further, it was rude and your point could have been made with a softer approach.


list all the people here who dont think you're a pedophile


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

*Breaking News! Chinese Researchers Discover circRNAs Encoded By SARS-CoV-2 Virus That Can Cause Cancer! Millions Expected To Get Cancer Eventually! *

*SARS-CoV-2 And Cancer*: A new study by Chinese researchers from Hunan University has found the presence of thousands of viral proteins known as circRNAs encoded by the SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus with some that have the potential to trigger cellular and genetic reactions that can lead to cancer ultimately. 
It is already known that the life-threatening coronaviruses MERS-CoV, SARS-CoV-1 and SARS-CoV-2 (SARS-CoV-1/2) have caused and will continue to cause enormous morbidity and mortality to humans.

*Virus-encoded noncoding RNAs are poorly understood in coronaviruses. Data mining of viral-infection-related RNA-sequencing data has resulted in the identification of 28 754, 720 and 3437 circRNAs encoded by MERS-CoV, SARS-CoV-1 and SARS-CoV-2, respectively*.

Interestingly MERS-CoV exhibits much more prominent ability to encode circRNAs in all genomic regions than those of SARS-CoV-1/2. Viral circRNAs typically exhibit low expression levels. Moreover, majority of the viral circRNAs exhibit expressions only in the late stage of viral infection.

*Detailed analysis of the competitive interactions of viral circRNAs, human miRNAs and mRNAs in MERS-CoV infections reveals that viral circRNAs up-regulated genes related to mRNA splicing and processing in the early stage of viral infection, and regulated genes involved in diverse functions including cancer, metabolism, autophagy, viral infection in the late stage of viral infection. *

Also similar analysis in SARS-CoV-2 infections reveals that its viral circRNAs down-regulated genes associated with metabolic processes of cholesterol, alcohol, fatty acid and up-regulated genes associated with cellular responses to oxidative stress in the late stage of viral infection.

A few genes regulated by viral circRNAs from both MERS-CoV and SARS-CoV-2 were enriched in several biological processes such as response to reactive oxygen and centrosome localization.

This study provides the first glimpse into viral circRNAs in three deadly coronaviruses and would serve as a valuable resource for further studies of circRNAs in coronaviruses. 









Breaking News! Chinese Researchers Discover circRNAs Encoded By SARS-CoV-2 Virus That Can Cause Cancer! Millions Expected To Get Cancer Eventually! - Thailand Medical News


SARS-CoV-2 And Cancer: A new study by Chinese researchers from Hunan University has found the presence of thousands of viral proteins known as circRNAs encoded by the SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus with some that have the potential to trigger cellular and genetic reactions that can lead to cancer...




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## Runa (Apr 12, 2021)

Had Coronavirus without any simptoms... Found out when my husband got tested. Therefore, I wouldn't like to be vaccinated since I believe I don't really need it and don't feel comfortable being vaccinated with something that hasn't been properly tested. I also don't like taking medication or pharmaceutical drugs anyways. However, if that stops me from travelling then I guess I will because I do live in a foreign country and would like to visit "motherland" in future...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

U.S. has administered 187 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines, CDC says | Reuters 

*U.S. has administered 187 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines, CDC says*

(Reuters) - The United States had administered 187,047,131 doses of COVID-19 vaccines and distributed 237,796,105 doses as of Sunday, the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.

Those figures are up from the 183,467,709 doses the CDC said had been administered by April 10, out of 237,791,735 doses delivered.

The agency said 119,242,902 people had received at least one dose, while 72,630,892 people had been fully vaccinated as of Sunday.

The CDC tally includes the two-dose Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech vaccines as well as Johnson & Johnson’s one-shot vaccine as of 6 a.m. EDT on Sunday.

A total of 7,766,002 vaccine doses have been administered in U.S. long-term care facilities, the agency said.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chinese Covid vaccines 'don't have high protection rates', official says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Gao, I can guarantee you that the communist party won't misinterpret what you said, points for courage,but we all no what happens to outspoken straight shooters in mainland China.ccguns


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

Runa said:


> Had Coronavirus without any simptoms... Found out when my husband got tested. Therefore, I wouldn't like to be vaccinated since I believe I don't really need it and don't feel comfortable being vaccinated with something that hasn't been properly tested. I also don't like taking medication or pharmaceutical drugs anyways. However, if that stops me from travelling then I guess I will because I do live in a foreign country and would like to visit "motherland" in future...


I *think* you can get just about anywhere, even restricted countries. Like if you wanted to get into the EU, you can currently fly to Croatia or Montenegro if you're vaccinated, then enter another EU nation by land/sea and then quarantine for however long.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

It is better to be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and prove it. This shows ya how fucking stupid Ted Nugent really is.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Did Ted Nugent Ask Why There Were No Lockdowns for 'COVID 1 Thru 18'? | Snopes.com

*Did Ted Nugent Ask Why There Were No Lockdowns for ‘COVID 1 Thru 18’?*
*In a 12-minute video, the musician amplified several bogus claims and conspiracy theories about COVID-19.*

In a nearly 12-minute video shared from the verified Facebook account of Ted Nugent, the musician vented his frustrations about the COVID-19 pandemic, while amplifying conspiracy theories, in a bizarre rant.

“I ain’t scared. I ain’t scared of nothing,” said Nugent before going on a tangent about “knowing every songbird.”

At about the 1:30 mark, the musician then lamented the decisions made by production companies to cancel tours in 2021.

“We are not waiting for any authorization from any bureaucratic entity to say, ‘you can go ahead and tour now.’ You know, this year’s tour is canceled again. Are you kidding me? The production companies won’t let us tour again this year,” said Nugent. “Dirty, bastards, lying, scam, smoke and mirrors, COVID-19 freaks.”

And at the 2:20 mark, the 72-year-old asked his viewers the following:
*You know, I guess I would ask you — because I’m addicted to truth, logic and common sense — and my common-sense meter would demand the answer to why weren’t we shut down for COVID one through 18?*


> *COVID-1 — and there was a COVID 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 and 18 — COVID one through 18 didn’t shut anything down but woah, COVID-19!*


He did not appear to be joking.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

I wonder if they are helping the Ukraine with vaccines? They seem to care with 80,000 troops massed along the border. It might soon be time for Ukraine NATO membership and moving Russia out of Ukraine territory, fuck them. I wouldn't mind if Joe and NATO got real aggressive with Russia, they've been waging war on us anyway. Vlad will push until someone grabs his arm, rips it off and beats him with the wet end.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More Russian Disinfo: Security Chief Blasts U.S. For ‘Selfish’ Vaccine Policy (polygraph.info) 

*More Russian Disinfo: Security Chief Blasts U.S. For ‘Selfish’ Vaccine Policy*







*Nikolai Patrushev*
Secretary of the Russian Security Council
*"And now we are actively helping others [with COVID-19], unlike the U.S., which is selfish."*
Source: Kommersant newspaper, April 8, 2021
*MISLEADING*

On April 8, Russia Security Council Secretary Nikolai Patrushev gave a wide-ranging interview to the Russian daily Kommersant that focused heavily on Russia’s adversarial relationship with the United States.

Topics included Moscow’s opposition to the North Atlantic Treaty Organization; Russia’s denial of involvement in the SolarWinds hacks; the U.S. decision to drop atomic bombs on Japan during WWII; and a reiteration of unfounded charges that U.S.-controlled laboratories abroad are creating biological weapons.

Patrushev was also asked about the statistics released by Russia’s Federal State Statistical Service (Rosstat) showing that coronavirus-related fatalities in the country through January exceeded 200,000 — more than double the figure used by the government's coronavirus task force.

Patrushev said there was no reason to distrust the official coronavirus mortality statistics. However, he didn’t clarify whether he considered Rosstat’s numbers to be official.

The former Federal Security Service (FSB) director then used his answer to attack the U.S.

“Indeed, we weren't ready for things (the pandemic) to develop as they did and so swiftly — no one was ready, but we managed. And now we are actively helping others, unlike the U.S., which is selfish,” Patrushev said.

*The claim that the U.S. is not helping other countries is misleading.*


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Breaking News! Chinese Researchers Discover circRNAs Encoded By SARS-CoV-2 Virus That Can Cause Cancer! Millions Expected To Get Cancer Eventually! *
> 
> *SARS-CoV-2 And Cancer*: A new study by Chinese researchers from Hunan University has found the presence of thousands of viral proteins known as circRNAs encoded by the SARS-CoV-2 coronavirus with some that have the potential to trigger cellular and genetic reactions that can lead to cancer ultimately.
> It is already known that the life-threatening coronaviruses MERS-CoV, SARS-CoV-1 and SARS-CoV-2 (SARS-CoV-1/2) have caused and will continue to cause enormous morbidity and mortality to humans.
> ...



Chinese researchers...i wonder if it was the same researchers from the Wuhan Lab...or maybe the same researchers who developed their own warp speed ineffective vaccine

ya know eating fish and meat can cause cancer....so can breathing the air....it can kill millions in the future too....maybe... eventually


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wonder if they are helping the Ukraine with vaccines? They seem to care with 80,000 troops massed along the border. It might soon be time for Ukraine NATO membership and moving Russia out of Ukraine territory, fuck them. I wouldn't mind if Joe and NATO got real aggressive with Russia, they've been waging war on us anyway. Vlad will push until someone grabs his arm, rips it off and beats him with the wet end.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> More Russian Disinfo: Security Chief Blasts U.S. For ‘Selfish’ Vaccine Policy (polygraph.info)
> 
> ...


Trump gave the world the impression that the US was just going to do for itself and eff the rest. It wasn't even completely wrong to think so. He gave Russia the perfect opening for a line of propaganda.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> It is a little scary, but I plan to do it when it's available after the 15th. I'd feel more comfortable with the J&J vaccine, because it's closer to a traditional vaccine, and traditional vaccines are closer to building immunity through actually catching the virus. I do expect to feel shitty for bit though.











Why I Won't Take the Johnson & Johnson Vaccine — a Scientist’s Perspective


Ken Biegeleisen, M.D., Ph.D., explains why he believes Johnson & Johnson cannot guarantee its COVID vaccine won’t alter your genetic code.




childrenshealthdefense.org





this is my personal message to you, personally - i dont care what anybody else thinks....give it a read - its a good one no matter what you want to believe one way or the other - he even mentions the Novavax shot being possibly safer, but not available 

"There is a corona vaccine, Novavax, which contains no genetic material at all (i.e., no DNA or RNA), but rather consists solely of the corona spike protein. Of all the available vaccines, this is the one least likely to cause human genetic harm. But almost no one gets it, because it’s not available in most countries. Why not?"


----------



## Runa (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I *think* you can get just about anywhere, even restricted countries. Like if you wanted to get into the EU, you can currently fly to Croatia or Montenegro if you're vaccinated, then enter another EU nation by land/sea and then quarantine for however long.


Yeah, currently I can travel with negative test or be quarantined which is cool I guess... But who knows, smth might change in the future...


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

J&J knew for decades that asbestos lurked in its Baby Powder


Johnson & Johnson says its Baby Powder is safe. But Reuters found its talc was sometimes tainted with asbestos, a fact it kept from regulators and the public.




www.reuters.com






the same company who refused to admit that it's talc causes cancer, is the same company you might trust for a shot

ok then - have at it - it's all you


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Why not?



It's because people who have a 2-digit IQ will ask about it.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ... ... .... .... .... ...


That's Morse code for "have mouth will suck".


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Why I Won't Take the Johnson & Johnson Vaccine — a Scientist’s Perspective
> 
> 
> Ken Biegeleisen, M.D., Ph.D., explains why he believes Johnson & Johnson cannot guarantee its COVID vaccine won’t alter your genetic code.
> ...





HaroldRocks said:


> J&J knew for decades that asbestos lurked in its Baby Powder
> 
> 
> Johnson & Johnson says its Baby Powder is safe. But Reuters found its talc was sometimes tainted with asbestos, a fact it kept from regulators and the public.
> ...


Yeah it is an interesting thought.

Unfortunately, if we dismissed every business for doing something shitty, we'd have no place left to buy anything.

You got teflon pans in your house. Not a fan of long chain polymers are ya?


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

Well I know it's just Wiki, but it's also a person's opinion, so really just as valid as that article...





__





Children's Health Defense - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







> *Children's Health Defense* is an American 501c3 nonprofit advocacy organization,[1] known for its anti-vaccine activism. Much of the material put forth by the organization involves misinformation on vaccines and anti-vaccine propaganda.[2] It was founded and is chaired by Robert F. Kennedy Jr











How Robert F. Kennedy, Jr., Distorted Vaccine Science


His anti-vaccine credentials date back to 2005




www.scientificamerican.com







> Robert F. Kennedy Jr. said Tuesday that he will head up a panel on vaccine safety for Donald Trump.





> *Robert Francis Kennedy Jr.* (born January 17, 1954) is an American anti-vaccine advocate, conspiracy theorist, author, and environmental lawyer.


Neither Trump nor Kennedy are immunologists, as far as I know.

That article seems like a bad source to me.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

rollitup said:


> It's because people who have a 2-digit IQ will ask about it.



right right right 

don't question anything

just listen to what everybody else says without researching and making your own decision

i got ya


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah it is an interesting thought.
> 
> Unfortunately, if we dismissed every business for doing something shitty, we'd have no place left to buy anything.
> 
> You got teflon pans in your house. Not a fan of long chain polymers are ya?




well yea maybe 

but i also have the right to decide for myself whether to buy that teflon pan or not - im all about iron skillets - i like the way they cook - so i bought and use those - and it was my own decision based on my own preference


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

They also demonized the adenovirus, but here's something else that's not from an anti-vaxxer...









NCI Dictionary of Cancer Terms


NCI's Dictionary of Cancer Terms provides easy-to-understand definitions for words and phrases related to cancer and medicine.




www.cancer.gov







> (adenovirus)A member of a family of viruses that can cause infections in the respiratory tract, eye, and gastrointestinal tract. Forms of adenoviruses that do not cause disease are used in gene therapy. They carry genes that may fix defects in cells or kill cancer cells.


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> well yea maybe
> 
> but i also have the right to decide for myself whether to buy that teflon pan or not - im all about iron skillets - i like the way they cook - so i bought and use those - and it was my own decision based on my own preference


See, you default back to rights because that's a strong defense, one that nobody here can argue.

I'd love to see another type of support that you can stick behind just as firmly.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> right right right
> 
> don't question anything
> 
> ...


Please express your scientific/medical expertise on making these decision that impact us all?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well I know it's just Wiki, but it's also a person's opinion, so really just as valid as that article...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea but RFK didn't write it or speak in it

so who cares about him

although i do like him...he's a democrat ya know - funny how you guys call all "anti-vaxxers" "Trumpy republicans" when it's just simply not true

some ppl get to stereo-type when it works for them but lash out against others who stereo-type 

its ironic


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Please express your scientific/medical expertise on making these decision that impact us all?



im not an expert - im just laying low until i see more evidence of safety - and with that, comes time....time will tell


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

Meth rat has a feeling about all this covid stuff, it's a bad feeling.


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Chinese researchers...i wonder if it was the same researchers from the Wuhan Lab...or maybe the same researchers who developed their own warp speed ineffective vaccine
> 
> ya know eating fish and meat can cause cancer....so can breathing the air....it can kill millions in the future too....maybe... eventually


Remember the other post I did about covid longhaulers? How they said that we should not be surprised by people having long term health problems because, the other previous covid viruses caused long term problems? And you would think the Chinese would want to pretend the virus is less harmful, not that it can be a ticking time bomb? 

Actually you do not need to wonder about the researchers, their names are in the paper. I looked up the Wuhan Bat Lady, the lab, the funding they received in conjunction with US labs working on the same viruses. It is not a hard thing to do, just takes time and practice. But you do not care to know any facts other than the ones that justify your beliefs. And you wish to believe the vaccine that researchers in the west are more dangerous than the virus engineered in the Wuhan Lab? 

So much for critical thinking.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea but RFK didn't write it or speak in it
> 
> so who cares about him
> 
> ...


Look the GQP has been hiding forever under the guise of "the American People "
So who really is stereotyping here ?
The right has lost it's mind and intend to use violence to get their way 
Lump them all in the deplorable bucket


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> im not an expert - im just laying low until i see more evidence of safety - and with that, comes time....time will tell


Give society 30 years to find out? Or three generations, four?


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea but RFK didn't write it or speak in it
> 
> so who cares about him
> 
> ...


I wouldn't dismiss his influence on the Children's Health Defense so quickly. It's not like you find a bunch of pro-hippie stuff on Fox, nor a bunch of pro-redneck stuff on CNN.


> He is the chairman of Children's Health Defense, an anti-vaccine advocacy group. (he's also the founder)


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

i notice we're getting more NO votes while the YES is stagnant since i last mentioned the voting count from the poll 

so 34.8% of voters are out of their minds according to most of you who want to argue with me about it

ok then


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Give society 30 years to find out? Or three generations, four?



yea let's exaggerate a little more here 

see - that's why i shouldn't even bother with you 

but you'll chase me up and down this thread 

keep chasing 

and then choking


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

Maybe try buying some friends.


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> J&J knew for decades that asbestos lurked in its Baby Powder
> 
> 
> Johnson & Johnson says its Baby Powder is safe. But Reuters found its talc was sometimes tainted with asbestos, a fact it kept from regulators and the public.
> ...


As you said, everything, even air gives you cancer. So by your logic J&J is blameless.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

You have a serious masturbation fetish going on, may be the cause of your lack of friends.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You have a serious masturbation fetish going on, may be the cause of your lack of friends.






you love me


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)

You're not real good at this troll business, you should look for another less humiliating hobby.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 12, 2021)

Really interesting. Turns out vaccine hesitancy isn't solely white supremacists... in fact the data scientist interviewed in the first 15 minutes says it is very spread among the population. (Lots of other really good interesting stuff in the podcast as well)









How to persuade the vaccine sceptics?


Our weekly podcast at the sharp end of the global vaccination race




www.economist.com


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea let's exaggerate a little more here
> 
> see - that's why i shouldn't even bother with you
> 
> ...


I have no problem with you other that you spout things with little to back your opinions up with. It is not just you, I have been doing this ror over a decade because miss-truths breeds ignorance. If you look back at my replies to you I have given explanations and reasoning to my posts. Others have just come out and cut to the chase calling you out. I feel that if I do that I should have more than my opinion to do that. Also I have not called you a dick or that you have dick breath because that is not my style. You on the other hand was the first to attack using that type of behavior.

Ultimately I find you of little consequence and I have spent only a passing thought to my replies to you. In the past I have spent way more time on others that have traveled down your road but they had more substance to their posts to debate.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Give society 30 years to find out? Or three generations, four?


Never is more like it. Which is why it will be necessary for businesses to exclude them when they represent a risk to workers or customers.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> I have no problem with you other that you spout things with little to back your opinions up with. It is not just you, I have been doing this ror over a decade because miss-truths breeds ignorance. If you look back at my replies to you I have given explanations and reasoning to my posts. Others have just come out and cut to the chase calling you out. I feel that if I do that I should have more than my opinion to do that. Also I have not called you a dick or that you have dick breath because that is not my style. You on the other hand was the first to attack using that type of behavior.
> 
> Ultimately I find you of little consequence and I have spent only a passing thought to my replies to you. In the past I have spent way more time on others that have traveled down your road but they had more substance to their posts to debate.



OK well then i apologize - im starting to get confused with all the ppl that have attacked me on this thread and i think i confused you for somebody else - so for that, i do apologize


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

It's been 5 hours since I got the shot. I took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up my penis was twice as big as it ever was. I dunno what the fuck is going on but my gf can't get enough. I'm quite happy atm


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Why I Won't Take the Johnson & Johnson Vaccine — a Scientist’s Perspective
> 
> 
> Ken Biegeleisen, M.D., Ph.D., explains why he believes Johnson & Johnson cannot guarantee its COVID vaccine won’t alter your genetic code.
> ...


Children's Health Defense - Wikipedia
*Children's Health Defense* is an American 501c3 nonprofit advocacy organization,[1] known for its anti-vaccine activism. *Much of the material put forth by the organization involves misinformation on vaccines and anti-vaccine propaganda*


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You're not real good at this troll business, you should look for another less humiliating hobby.



that got deleted pretty quick - but ya know what? im still happy that you read it


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

Something about mopping up a bunch of hot bubbly, sounded like maybe at a gay porn movie theater?

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## printer (Apr 12, 2021)

*Harvard And MIT Study Alarmingly Shows That SARS-CoV-2 RNA Integrates Into Human Genome With Varying Implications *

A new study by researchers from Whitehead Institute for Biomedical Research-Cambridge, Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering-Harvard University, Department of Biology-Massachusetts Institute of Technology and the John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied Sciences-Harvard University have alarmingly discovered that the SARS-CoV-2 RNA is reverse-transcribed and integrated into the human genome. These study findings have a wide range of implications and could change the course of medical science and human genetics along with a wide range of other unimaginable implications. 
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.12.12.422516v1

Individuals who recover from COVID-19 sometimes later test positive for SARS-CoV-2, suggesting their immune systems could not ward off a second attack by the coronavirus or that they have a lingering infection. This now hints at a different explanation in which the virus hides in an unexpected place. The study suggests the pandemic pathogen takes a page from HIV and other retroviruses and integrates its genetic code but, importantly, just parts of it into human’s chromosomes. The phenomenon, if true and frequent, could have profound implications that range from false signals of active infection to misleading results from COVID-19 treatment studies.

In this study the researchers investigated the possibility that SARS-CoV-2 RNAs were being reverse-transcribed and integrated into the human genome and that transcription of the integrated sequences might account for PCR-positive tests.

In support of this hypothesis, the study team found chimeric transcripts consisting of viral fused to cellular sequences in published data sets of SARS-CoV-2 infected cultured cells and primary cells of patients, consistent with the transcription of viral sequences integrated into the genome.

Typically all viruses insert their genetic material into the cells they infect, but it generally remains separate from the cell’s own DNA.









COVID-19 News: Harvard And MIT Study Alarmingly Shows That SARS-CoV-2 RNA Integrates Into Human Genome With Varying Implications - Thailand Medical News


COVID-19 News: A new study by researchers from Whitehead Institute for Biomedical Research-Cambridge, Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering-Harvard University, Department of Biology-Massachusetts Institute of Technology and the John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied...




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

THE LIGHT POURS OUT OF ME


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Really interesting. Turns out vaccine hesitancy isn't solely white supremacists... in fact the data scientist interviewed in the first 15 minutes says it is very spread among the population. (Lots of other really good interesting stuff in the podcast as well)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new variants will persuade them, when they start seeing the unvaccinated dropping like flies and the vaccinated doing just fine. They will have a much harder time hiding out in the herd without masks, with the newer more contagious and virulent strains. I wonder what the correlation is between the vaccine resistant and mask wearing, perhaps some people discount future consequences habitually or are not very good at assessing relative risks. 

This might be why vaccine resistance is clustered around the republicans, but not exclusively. The antivaccer movement started out as apolitical and many different types of people are vulnerable to this particular disinformation, whose roots preceded the Trump era.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> It's been 5 hours since I got the shot. I took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up my penis was twice as big as it ever was. I dunno what the fuck is going on but my gf can't get enough. I'm quite happy atm


After you get the second shot and it doubles again, you'll hit 8 inches!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Harvard And MIT Study Alarmingly Shows That SARS-CoV-2 RNA Integrates Into Human Genome With Varying Implications *
> 
> A new study by researchers from Whitehead Institute for Biomedical Research-Cambridge, Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering-Harvard University, Department of Biology-Massachusetts Institute of Technology and the John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied Sciences-Harvard University have alarmingly discovered that the SARS-CoV-2 RNA is reverse-transcribed and integrated into the human genome. These study findings have a wide range of implications and could change the course of medical science and human genetics along with a wide range of other unimaginable implications.
> https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.12.12.422516v1
> ...


They are worried about a single mRNA vaccine strand, when covid fucks up all the time in reproduction and spews RNA stands, weird proteins and other shit into the cell's cytoplasm constantly. Lot's of viruses are known to cause cancer, this might be another one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> After you get the second shot and it doubles again, you'll hit 8 inches!


It's true, people are saying it makes yer cock grow bigger and there are disturbing reports of covid causing impotence!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

you RIU un-moderated comedians are walking right into them today, let me tell ya!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> THE LIGHT POURS OUT OF ME


Something is pouring out of you Harold and it's brown.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's true, people are saying it makes yer cock grow bigger


I'm definitely not getting the vaxx then. I don't want to hurt my wife.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's true, people are saying it makes yer cock grow bigger and there are disturbing reports of covid causing impotence!



ok - and you're mad that some ppl wanna see how many retarded babies are born after the shot before they decide to get the shot

keep wishing for forced "vaccinations" buddy!


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

Unless you're Alec Baldwin, aren't you done having kids?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm definitely not getting the vaxx then. I don't want to hurt my wife.


Ya might not be able to get it up after covid, or get up period.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Unless you're Alec Baldwin, aren't you done having kids?



Me? oh yea - im retired from having kids for sure


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The new variants will persuade them, when they start seeing the unvaccinated dropping like flies and the vaccinated doing just fine. They will have a much harder time hiding out in the herd without masks, with the newer more contagious and virulent strains. I wonder what the correlation is between the vaccine resistant and mask wearing, perhaps some people discount future consequences habitually or are not very good at assessing relative risks.
> 
> This might be why vaccine resistance is clustered around the republicans, but not exclusively. The antivaccer movement started out as apolitical and many different types of people are vulnerable to this particular disinformation, whose roots preceded the Trump era.


Since the beginning of the year, the evidence is pretty clear that the vaccines (US data) are pretty damn effective at saving and protecting lives.

165 million people vaccinated with at least the one jab. NO deaths attributed to Covid-19. No illnesses attributed to Covid. A tiny fraction tested positive for Covid -- 0.01% in State of Washington. No deaths or unanticipated illnesses from adverse reactions to the vaccines. 

Compare that to the unvaccinated population:

About 200 million not vaccinated. Between Jan 1 through March 31: 1,500,000 new cases of Covid-19. About 200,000 recovered but suffering from long haul symptoms. 150,000 dead due to Covid.

I don't see how anybody could look at those statistics and not be convinced that the risks from vaccination are tiny compared to the risks that Covid represent. Also, don't most people have elders in their family? They are the ones who are most at risk. Vaccination removes most of the chance that one might infect and kill their Nan or Granny or elderly mother. What is wrong with these antivaxx people?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya might not be able to get it up after covid


Perhaps a blessing in disguise. I believe that I already got covid over a year ago, just before the pandemic officially hit. I need to get an antibody test. Whole family was hit hard. Some with loss of smell and taste.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I wouldn't dismiss his influence on the Children's Health Defense so quickly. It's not like you find a bunch of pro-hippie stuff on Fox, nor a bunch of pro-redneck stuff on CNN.


I think you mean it the other way around right?

not a big deal...

but anyway

do you think RFK jr. has good reason to not trust the government?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ok - and you're mad that some ppl wanna see how many retarded babies are born after the shot before they decide to get the shot
> 
> keep wishing for forced "vaccinations" buddy!


I don't wanna force vaccinations for this pandemic, the mortality rate is not high enough, though it is contagious enough. I believe this a job for Mr. Darwin, once the innocent are covered, including the kids of those who are vaccine resistant, once it is proved safe for kids. I figure school admission should take care of that though and as I said Darwin will take care of the adults. Covid gives ya immunity too, along with a few other things and as more people and their families are protected they will care less and less about those who choose not to. Only the medical profession and scientists in America will care in a few months, because they have to deal with the mess.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Perhaps a blessing in disguise. I believe that I already got covid over a year ago, just before the pandemic officially hit. I need to get an antibody test. Whole family was hit hard. Some with loss of smell and taste.



Funny you say that - i think the same thing - i may have had it in Feb of last year, and my home state of WA is where the first cases were discovered...it felt like a chest cold that i was like "whoa this feels like it might turn into an upper respiratory infection" and then it started to go away....ive wanted to get the anti-body test myself because of that, just to see...my kid had a cough that lasted a month during the same time and i think she brought it home from school 

but shit if i know 

are you in WA also?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't wanna force vaccinations for this pandemic, the mortality rate is not high enough, though it is contagious enough. I believe this a job for Mr. Darwin, once the innocent are covered, including the kids of those who are vaccine resistant, once it is proved safe for kids. I figure school admission should take care of that though and as I said Darwin will take care of the adults. Covid gives ya immunity too, along with a few other things and as more people and their families are protected they will care less and less about those who choose not to. Only the medical profession and scientists in America will care in a few months, because they have to deal with the mess.



ok so you like to talk about Darwin and false beliefs, but if somebody would rather use their faith in God, you're not ok with that 

because ya know, thats some peoples view - if God decides it's time for me to go, then i'll go - and who am i to say "well that's not ok to think like that" 

but Darwin will take care of the unvaccinated - just for you and your people 

great


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Funny you say that - i think the same thing - i may have had it in Feb of last year, and my home state of WA is where the first cases were discovered...it felt like a chest cold that i was like "whoa this feels like it might turn into an upper respiratory infection" and then it started to go away....ive wanted to get the anti-body test myself because of that, just to see...my kid had a cough that lasted a month during the same time and i think she brought it home from school
> 
> but shit if i know
> 
> are you in WA also?


Get tested for antibodies and you will know, this test is cheap or free, though some are inaccurate and might need to be confirmed by a better test. If you are positive, keep the results and you probably will be able it in lieu of vaccination proof. There are two basic kinds of tests, one for if you have covid and another to find out if you had it, which involves a blood sample to look for antibodies..


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I think you mean it the other way around right?
> 
> not a big deal...
> 
> ...


You were saying he didn't write it, but I'm saying that as the founder and chairman, don't dismiss his influence. Meaning, he probably gets what he wants in terms of articles. Same as how you don't see pro-hippie stuff on Fox, because someone high up controls the tone.

It's not binary. Every single person has good reason not to trust the government, but that doesn't mean that everything the gov't does is wrong. If it were binary and nobody had reason to trust anything from the gov't, then why are we here? Why are we buying homes and holding our life's savings in a nation run and controlled by people we don't trust that could take it away at any time? Clearly, we all trust the gov't to a pretty significant degree, with our money and our lives. Yet, we don't fully trust them and maintain a degree of caution, which is fine and doesn't nullify the trust we do have.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ok so you like to talk about Darwin and false beliefs, but if somebody would rather use their faith in God, you're not ok with that
> 
> because ya know, thats some peoples view - if God decides it's time for me to go, then i'll go - and who am i to say "well that's not ok to think like that"
> 
> ...


I'm an atheist who believes in natural explanations for phenomena, but I also know a bit about Christianity and other religions too. If you believe there is a God then it should be the most important thing to you, even more than this earthly existence. You should read the Bible then, over the years (long ago) I read it twice, Revelations and all (KJV). I figure some of Jesus's idea's came from Buddhism (particularly the sermon on the mount), that he might have picked up in Alexandra, Egypt, if Biblical the myths about his life are true. Mark wrote the first gospel, all the others were added later, Mark never mentioned the resurrection, it ends with Jesus's death.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

*Europe Investigates Reports of Blood Clots in Recipients of J&J’s Covid-19 Vaccine *









Europe Investigates Reports of Blood Clots in Recipients of J&J’s Covid-19 Vaccine


Europe’s health agency said there have been four reported cases of serious blood clots, including vaccine recipients in the U.S.




www.wsj.com


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm an atheist who believes in natural explanations for phenomena, but I also know a bit about Christianity and other religions too. If you believe there is a God then it should be the most important thing to you, even more than this earthly existence. You should read the Bible then, over the years (long ago) I read it twice, Revelations and all (KJV). I figure some of Jesus's idea's came from Buddhism (particularly the sermon on the mount), that he might have picked up in Alexandra, Egypt, if Biblical the myths about his life are true. Mark wrote the first gospel, all the others were added later, Mark never mentioned the resurrection, it ends with Jesus's death.



jesus christ, i don't think i could ever read the bible  

im italian so we're roman catholics (go ahead make fun of me for that everybody)

i did go to sunday school so i know some - i did everything except make my confirmation in 8th grade because id walk in the front door when my mom would drop me off, and then walk right out the back to go smoke....now look at me 

but anyway....

i like to watch Lucifer - a lot of hot chicks on that show... can't wait for the rest of Season 5 to start back up 

Peace be with you


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Funny you say that - i think the same thing - i may have had it in Feb of last year, and my home state of WA is where the first cases were discovered...it felt like a chest cold that i was like "whoa this feels like it might turn into an upper respiratory infection" and then it started to go away....ive wanted to get the anti-body test myself because of that, just to see...my kid had a cough that lasted a month during the same time and i think she brought it home from school
> 
> but shit if i know
> 
> are you in WA also?


No, I'm in Cali, and we got it shortly after a visit to San Jose for a martial arts exhibition. It was really just like 2-weeks before the whole covid thing blew up. I had also just flown to and from Dallas during the same time period, so the potential for me to have gotten it outside of my immediate community is definitely there. If we had gotten sick just a couple of weeks later, the whole family would have gotten tested, but tests weren't really even a thing yet then. By the time testing started to get ramped up, we were all fully recovered. The wife, kids, and I were all at home and sick as dogs for a week or two.


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

They say the dosage of infection plays a role in how bad you suffer from it. My buddy is really fit and athletic 30-something and we think he had it around January 2020, with a 106 fever and really should have gone to the emergency room, but somehow rode it out without permanently cooking his noodle. Took him several weeks to get over it, said it was the most sick he's ever been by far. I'm sure he'd downplay how bad he had it now, because he generally kinda scoffs at Covid, but we know how he really felt about it since he spoke without bias back when he was sick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> They say the dosage of infection plays a role in how bad you suffer from it. My buddy is really fit and athletic 30-something and we think he had it around January 2020, with a 106 fever and really should have gone to the emergency room, but somehow rode it out without permanently cooking his noodle. Took him several weeks to get over it, said it was the most sick he's ever been by far. I'm sure he'd downplay how bad he had it now, because he generally kinda scoffs at Covid, but we know how he really felt about it since he spoke without bias back when he was sick.


Imagine what a 70% more virulent new variant would have done to him, sounds like he barely survived the original wild strain. Anybody who wants to play the covid roulette wheel is crazy or stupid, nobody has any idea of how this will affect them. 90 year old people can be asymptomatic, while 30 somethings die, but most often it is the other way around. When people are vaccinated fully or even partially and the hospitals are filled by younger people with the more virulent variants, it will be a great motivator for many of the vaccine resistant, especially as their deaths and maiming's hit the local news.


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

Roulette wheel, exactly. People laugh when they get it and it's no big deal, because people often struggle to envision an experience outside of their own.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> After you get the second shot and it doubles again, you'll hit 8 inches!


I can't fucking wait!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> * What is wrong with these antivaxx people?*



They have the below-average IQ. Almost half of the population are in the 85-100 IQ range, so they can conjure all kinds of idiotic ideas.

Like there are 2 guys who think that since they "might have" had covid over a year ago, that now they're good to go. 

Ya just can't fix stupid.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

rollitup said:


> They have the below-average IQ. Almost half of the population are in the 85-100 IQ range, so they can conjure all kinds of idiotic ideas.
> 
> Like there are 2 guys who think that since they "might have" had covid over a year ago, that now they're good to go.
> 
> Ya just can't fix stupid.


i never said "im good to go"

but you can go ahead and imagine that is what i posted because guess what

i still dont care what you think just like you dont care what i think even tho you think you know what i think even tho that really big IQ that you have helps you think to know what i think

so keep thinking thinker


----------



## DaddyFatSaX (Apr 12, 2021)

Shit I was the first person in my city to be fully vaccinated and one of the first 150 in the state.
I probably have to get a second shot to die to the variations and such.

I took the astrazenca vaccine because I’m in the clinical trials


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm definitely not getting the vaxx then. I don't want to hurt my wife.


Notice how trumpers grow the best weed and have a giant penis? @PadawanWarrior said he had giant penis as well. But where has he been? Covid kills giant penis as much as tiny penis. Not one trumper will admit to tiny penis. Not even average penis. "GIANT penis that can hurt women!" is all they say. 

IMO, I believe 90% of trumpers are angry with average to tiny penis. Many need help for this but refuse to admit it. I've posted many therapy sessions to watch and learn from but it did them no good. They refuse to believe in science. Now according to Dr Marsh the formula to measure penis is:

((L*D)+(W/G))/(A^2) 

If you can figure that out you will come up with your proper penis size. Thank you and god bless


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Did you see this today in the news?









Baby born with three penises


It's the 1st human case of triphallia.




www.livescience.com






you guys love talking about penis so much i figured i'd drop that off for ya's 

sorry if i offended anybody - ya know, in advance, just in case


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Did you see this today in the news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with penis? Are you scared of penis? Did a penis touch you in the wrong place?

What would you do if you woke up and saw that your penis had run away? Or your gf chopped it off? Would you be ok with no penis? Oh well it's just another day with no penis? 

I love my penis. If he goes I go. Hope yours never runs away.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

detachable penis


hey check it out...did i ever tell you guys that im an admin on another message board?

i never delete anything - say whatever you want - go nuts - it's all just words anyway - so we don't care - i dont favor anybody - i dont delete one guys posts and not the others

nope

never anything like that

i dont play favorites and cyber-friends


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

I wonder if the baby will keep all 3 penis? Damn!! Finally a guy who can handle more than one woman


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Notice how trumpers grow the best weed and have a giant penis? @PadawanWarrior said he had giant penis as well. But where has he been? Covid kills giant penis as much as tiny penis. Not one trumper will admit to tiny penis. Not even average penis. "GIANT penis that can hurt women!" is all they say.
> 
> IMO, I believe 90% of trumpers are angry with average to tiny penis. Many need help for this but refuse to admit it. I've posted many therapy sessions to watch and learn from but it did them no good. They refuse to believe in science. Now according to Dr Marsh the formula to measure penis is:
> 
> ...


I voted against Trump twice cutie pie. Want to measure? Or maybe @rollitup would like to go toe to toe in an IQ test? Either way, I'm game, and feel pretty confident that I would be proclaimed the winner in either category. Cheers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> It's been 5 hours since I got the shot. I took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up my penis was twice as big as it ever was. I dunno what the fuck is going on but my gf can't get enough. I'm quite happy atm


Now THAT’s how you sell a vaccine. Lol


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Now THAT’s how you sell a vaccine. Lol


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Not getting the shot somehow makes you stupid 

that's how stupid they are 


so are we gonna square off in a game of jeopardy or what? 

I'd clobber DIY in the sports section - easily - and he knows it because his dad wouldn't let him play

IT for a message board? i think i can hold my own vs the admin 

what else....music - i'm pretty good there too - you guys mostly listen to folk so you might have me there - cunningcanuck would beat me when it comes to ABBA so i'd have to be careful there 



big bucks no whammies


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> feel pretty confident that I would be proclaimed the winner in either category. Cheers.


Most giant penis theorists believe this. It's an old science but the formula I posted above should help us figure this out


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Not getting the shot somehow makes you stupid
> 
> that's how stupid they are
> 
> ...


I think it will come down to who has a more giant penis. You guys should sword fight


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I think it will come down to who has a more giant penis. You guys should sword fight



you're still talking about dicks


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you're still talking about dicks


Maybe my point will finally get across hey?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Not getting the shot somehow makes you stupid
> 
> that's how stupid they are
> 
> ...


My hippie mom made me listen to a lot of folk music, so if we team up we should be solid. I have a pretty diverse musical taste myself, which is why I got in the industry to begin with. I saw you post the Primus Harold video recently. The first "sold out" show that I ever booked 20+ years ago, was Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade. My boss was out, and I offered $7500 for the show, when the agent asked $15k. We were a small venue in a secondary market, and I knew our competitor in town was already booked that night, so I had leverage. The agent was kind of pissed at my lowball offer, but accepted it anyway. When the boss came in from his afternoon walk, I told him that I booked Les Claypool for $7500, and his jaw dropped lol. I was managing that venue like 2 months later. Yeah, that show sold out in advance too. Venue made $$ hand over fist that night.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My hippie mom made me listen to a lot of folk music, so if we team up we should be solid. I have a pretty diverse musical taste myself, which is why I got in the industry to begin with. I saw you post the Primus Harold video recently. The first "sold out" show that I ever booked 20+ years ago, was Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade. My boss was out, and I offered $7500 for the show, when the agent asked $15k. We were a small venue in a secondary market, and I knew our competitor in town was already booked that night, so I had leverage. The agent was kind of pissed at my lowball offer, but accepted it anyway. When the boss came in from his afternoon walk, I told him that I booked Les Claypool for $7500, and his jaw dropped lol. I was managing that venue like 2 months later. Yeah, that show sold out in advance too. Venue made $$ hand over fist that night.



that's pretty cool...that's when they did that cover of Pink Floyd's Animals with that band

i've seen Primus somewhere between 5 and 10 times - they're great live - like really great


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> - cunningcanuck would beat me when it comes to ABBA so i'd have to be careful there


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Not getting the shot somehow makes you stupid
> 
> that's how stupid they are
> 
> ...


We’d all kick your ass in math in science. Dumbass


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My hippie mom made me listen to a lot of folk music, so if we team up we should be solid. I have a pretty diverse musical taste myself, which is why I got in the industry to begin with. I saw you post the Primus Harold video recently. The first "sold out" show that I ever booked 20+ years ago, was Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade. My boss was out, and I offered $7500 for the show, when the agent asked $15k. We were a small venue in a secondary market, and I knew our competitor in town was already booked that night, so I had leverage. The agent was kind of pissed at my lowball offer, but accepted it anyway. When the boss came in from his afternoon walk, I told him that I booked Les Claypool for $7500, and his jaw dropped lol. I was managing that venue like 2 months later. Yeah, that show sold out in advance too. Venue made $$ hand over fist that night.


You and Harry are so cute together.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> that's pretty cool...that's when they did that cover of Pink Floyd's Animals with that band
> 
> i've seen Primus somewhere between 5 and 10 times - they're great live - like really great


Nice. I've never actually seen Primus proper, but I honestly hardly ever pay to go out to shows anymore. In the past 20 years, I've been involved in somewhere around 5000 shows, in some capacity or another, but have only bought tickets to less than I can count on both hands. It's both a blessing and a curse. I did also do shows with Col Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains as well a few years later. I think I might have a recording of that old Frog Brigade show somewhere. Need to dig thru my archives..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You and Harry are so cute together.


My mom took me to the first gay pride parades in Santa Cruz and San Francisco way back in the late 70's. I turned out heterosexual anyway. Who'd of thunk? I wouldn't mind being gay at all, but I juts love pussy and boobs too much, and other dudes' cocks aren't appealing to me. I'm certainly not homophobic however. Cute gif.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

It's all just sexual preference to me...2 consenting adults can have all the fun they want as far as im concerned


but hey 

seriously now

im pretty good at math too

i know i had quite a few posts subtracted in this thread because i may have insulted somebody 

oh well 

there's always more to add tho right?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> It's all just sexual preference to me...2 consenting adults can have all the fun they want as far as im concerned
> 
> 
> but hey
> ...


Totally agree. I'm good at math too. I see how they are both subtracting our posts, and also trying to divide us. The thing is you can't really beat p = mv.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY is gonna be upset when he sees all the pro-vaxxers abandoned the thread


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I voted against Trump twice cutie pie. Want to measure? Or maybe @rollitup would like to go toe to toe in an IQ test? Either way, I'm game, and feel pretty confident that I would be proclaimed the winner in either category. Cheers.



Any day, community college boy! 

140. Bachelor of Science from a 4-year University, majored in Computer Science and minored in Physics, Cum Laude.

9 post-graduate courses so far, and several professional certifications.

How about you?



snicker ... this should be good!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 12, 2021)

Here’s some math for you two genius’s:

136 M COVID-19 cases
2.94 M deaths 

788 M doses vaccines administered 
0 deaths caused by vaccines


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Any day, community college boy!
> 
> 140. Bachelor of Science from a 4-year University, majored in Computer Science and minored in Physics, Cum Laude.
> 
> ...


Well he hasn't passed 6th grade civics yet, so there's that.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

it's pretty funny

you got ppl here claiming that they're smart while they claim somebody else is stupid

ive never told anybody here that they're stupid....but they call me stupid or whatever and what do i say "oh look how smart you are"


seriously tho - you should all cut that business out 

claiming stacks of diplomas and books still isn't gonna settle anything

i got 2 associate degrees - that's it - idk i guess im stupid too just like the rest of ya's

does that make you all happy? 

darrrr


----------



## mooray (Apr 12, 2021)

Well...talk to your buddy there. He wanted to either measure wieners, or IQ, with @rollitup, which just oozes insecurity. And if you're including my comment in with that, he's already shown that he doesn't understand individual rights relative to domain/entity. And I do realize that IQ tests are mostly derived from math and puzzles, so he could very well have a high IQ and a poor understanding of rights. It's exactly how you end up with dumb smart people, Ben Carson for example.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well...talk to your buddy there. He wanted to either measure wieners, or IQ, with @rollitup, which just oozes insecurity. And if you're including my comment in with that, he's already shown that he doesn't understand individual rights relative to domain/entity. And I do realize that IQ tests are mostly derived from math and puzzles, so he could very well have a high IQ and a poor understanding of rights.


I'm not talking to anybody specifically - Im talking to everybody in general

Chill out with all the brainiac talk

We're all flawed in one way or another in somebody else's eyes and even in our own eyes

You're great 

and I'm not so great

Does that make everybody feel better about themselves?

Cause I really don't give a fuck

I just don't

And I'm ok with that


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> I'm not talking to anybody specifically - Im talking to everybody in general
> 
> Chill out with all the brainiac talk
> 
> ...


Dumb it down ya'll


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

"  METH "


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Dumb but down ya'll



i don't even know what that means

that must make me dumb


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i don't even know what that means
> 
> that must make me dumb


No No I'm guessing poor parenting ?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> "  METH "



so you're saying i do meth

ok if you wanna think that go ahead

honestly i think its the worst drug ever - and then i also hate opiates

i used to like coke but not anymore

i like weed and i like lsd 

and i also like beer - mainly IPAs

thats it

and im sorry if you wanna believe otherwise

ok?

happy now?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> so you're saying i do meth
> 
> ok if you wanna think that go ahead
> 
> ...


LOL

do you have your official victim card with vaccine verification? Asking for Americans majority?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> No No I'm guessing poor parenting ?



you mean my parents sucked?

idk you'll have to take it up with my mother - i think she did the best she could

my dad is dead already 

that's it on that

ok?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> LOL
> 
> do you have your official victim card with vaccine verification? Asking for Americans majority?



i don't have my official victim card

i dont understand the second question 

what else ya want from me?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you mean my parents sucked?
> 
> idk you'll have to take it up with my mother - i think she did the best she could
> 
> ...


MINE TOO but i just don't use it as a crutch MK?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> MINE TOO but i just don't use it as a crutch MK?



Oh ok

i don't understand what that means either but ok


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

is this interview over?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> is this interview over?


Are you fading ?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Nah im still here

but you slowed down


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> DIY is gonna be upset when he sees all the pro-vaxxers abandoned the thread


Been off the thread posting else where, your impact here is minimal trust me, we've seen it all before. Don't take the vaccine if you don't want to, but you appear to have another agenda. I was surprise you were still beavering away here though, I've said about as much as I want to on the subject for now, but tomorrow is another day. Folks have few Trumpers to torment these days, so I'll guess you'll have to do. Now that folks are being protected with vaccines they won't care nearly as much about the issue or you, folks are selfish like that.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Been off the thread posting else where, your impact here is minimal trust me, we've seen it all before. Don't take the vaccine if you don't want to, but you appear to have another agenda. I was surprise you were still beavering away here though, I've said about as much as I want to on the subject for now, but tomorrow is another day. Folks have few Trumpers to torment these days, so I'll guess you'll have to do. Now that folks are being protected with vaccines they won't care nearly as much about the issue or you, folks are selfish like that.



i was busting chops, buddy 

have fun in all the other threads too


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Any day, community college boy!
> 
> 140. Bachelor of Science from a 4-year University, majored in Computer Science and minored in Physics, Cum Laude.
> 
> ...


Set it up. Let me know where and when. Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm thinking this is a weed site, and maybe we should be comparing buds and joints instead of IQ's and degrees.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i was busting chops, buddy
> 
> have fun in all the other threads too


Yer under a lot of stress Harold, your ego is expanding defensively.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm thinking this is a weed site, and maybe we should be comparing buds and joints instead of IQ's and degrees.
> 
> View attachment 4877455


Nice chicken light, real progressives get vaccinated.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer under a lot of stress Harold, your ego is expanding defensively.



Ya think so? 

i dont feel stressed

i seem defensive to ya too huh

im just chattin

if i was stressed, i wouldn't be here - thats for sure


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm thinking this is a weed site, and maybe we should be comparing buds and joints instead of IQ's and degrees.
> 
> View attachment 4877455



i got a few pics in the bodhi thread - im not too sure these guys know who that is....so yea idk about the passion for growing with any of them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Joe's people are surging antibody treatments into Michigan instead of vaccines to handle the case loads, but they need a lockdown more than anything else. If they give these treatments early enough they are very effective, Trump & Rudy would be in Hell now if they didn't get antibody treatments. If you get covid and qualify (seek treatment ASAP), make sure you request the free antibody treatment, they might not offer it otherwise, there are enough supplies too.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Overnight Health Care: CDC director calls on Michigan to 'close things down' amid surge in cases | Regeneron says antibody therapy prevents COVID-19 infections | TheHill

*Overnight Health Care: CDC director calls on Michigan to 'close things down' amid surge in cases | Regeneron says antibody therapy prevents COVID-19 infections*

Welcome to Monday's Overnight Health Care. Sean Spicer got his vaccine and took a selfie ... even as some have been calling for prominent conservatives to encourage people to get vaccinated.

*Today: *Biden health officials had their strongest words yet for Michigan's Democratic governor amid a COVID-19 surge. Anthony Fauci said not to be overly concerned with some people getting infected after being fully vaccinated, and the WHO warned the global pandemic could get worse because of "complacency." 

We'll start with Michigan:

*CDC director calls on Michigan to 'close things down' amid surge in cases*

As Michigan’s governor calls for more vaccine doses for her state, the Biden administration has a different response in mind: Close things down.

CDC director Rochelle Walensky addressed the growing spread of COVID-19 in the Wolverine State by saying sending more vaccines to the state won’t solve the problem, as immunizations take two to six weeks to affect coronavirus statistics.

*CDC's take:* “When you have an acute situation, an extraordinary number of cases like we have in Michigan, the answer is not necessarily to give vaccines — in fact we know the vaccine will have a delayed response," she said.

"The answer to that is to really close things down, to go back to our basics, to go back to where we were last spring, last summer ... to flatten the curve, decrease contact with one another, to test to the extent we have available, to contact trace,” she said during a White House COVID-19 response team briefing.

*Gov. Whitmer's take:* Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer (D) had called for more shots to go to the Wolverine State last week, saying that the federal strategy should be “squelching where the hot spots are.”

“I made the case for a surge strategy,” Whitmer said at a briefing on Friday. “At this point, that's not being deployed, but I am not giving up.”

Read more about the CDC's take here.

And ICYMI here's more on the strategy debate between Biden health officials and Michigan leaders.

*Regeneron says antibody therapy prevents COVID-19 infections*

Good news on the coronavirus therapeutics front: Regeneron says its antibody cocktail prevents symptomatic COVID-19.

While much of the attention has been focused on vaccines, experts say therapeutic treatments are just as important to ending the pandemic, which has killed more than 562,000 Americans. To that end, Regeneron Pharmaceuticals said it is planning to ask the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to allow its antibody cocktail to be used as a preventive treatment for COVID-19.

New results from a clinical trial conducted with the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases found the drug reduced the risk of symptomatic infection by 81 percent in people who were not infected at the start of the trial, Regeneron said.

*Details: *The trial enrolled 1,505 people who were not infected with the virus but lived in the same household as someone who recently tested positive. The patients were randomized to receive either one dose of the antibody therapy or a placebo administered as injections.

The drug provided 72 percent protection against symptomatic infections in the first week and 93 percent protection in subsequent weeks, Regeneron said.

*Helpful results: *The trial tested the antibody treatment for use as a "passive vaccine," which involves directly injecting antibodies into the body. Traditional vaccines rely on a person's immune system to activate and develop its own antibodies.

That means the treatment may provide immediate benefits, in contrast to active vaccines, which take weeks to provide protection. In addition, using injections rather than an infusion could make administering it more convenient than the currently authorized use for antibody drugs.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm thinking this is a weed site, and maybe we should be comparing buds and joints instead of IQ's and degrees.
> 
> View attachment 4877455


i know of you from other threads about plant problems and general growing threads

ive never seen any of these other guys in any of those grow threads except for maybe 2 other guys here - the MICH-ICAN guy and the V256 guy that likes talking about penis - he likes to grow weed too i think - or maybe just smoke idk


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2021)

It's called roll it up, not grow it up, meth rat


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> It's called roll it up, not grow it up, meth rat


oh sorry - i didn't mean to offend you, ballbag


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2021)

Projection is it's specialty, pathetic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i know of you from other threads about plant problems and general growing threads
> 
> ive never seen any of these other guys in any of those grow threads except for maybe 2 other guys here - the MICH-ICAN guy and the V256 guy that likes talking about penis - he likes to grow weed too i think - or maybe just smoke idk


That's because most of us have been growing for a long time and the novelty has worn off. I built my water cooled LED grow lights long ago and have all the info I need on growing, there are many sources of good information online these days. For most of the people here you'll need to go back years and through old threads.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because most of us have been growing for a long time and the novelty has worn off. I built my water cooled LED grow lights long ago and have all the info I need on growing, there are many sources of good information online these days. For most of the people here you'll need to go back years and through old threads.


So true, the grow threads are more painful than being vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> So true, the grow threads are more painful than being vaccinated.


There is a ton of good free information online these days, it's legal here federally and in many states so things have changed a lot, even in the past 5 years. I started coming here to learn about grow lights and share some of my experiments and projects, not so much for growing information.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's because most of us have been growing for a long time and the novelty has worn off. I built my water cooled LED grow lights long ago and have all the info I need on growing, there are many sources of good information online these days. For most of the people here you'll need to go back years and through old threads.



Oh ok

so didnt you tell me that you stopped growing and you're about to quit smoking weed?

idk man...i doubt i would hang out in the politics section of a growers message board if i wasn't really interested in growing anymore


there's always new things in growing going on - it's always interesting, at least to me, to see what others are doing

and then there's the breeder threads - those are fun too - ya get to see how others are doing on some seeds you might grab or you did grab and you're running the same thing - also talking about new and upcoming seed drops

hmmm idk man


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> so didnt you tell me that you stopped growing and you're about to quit smoking weed?
> 
> ...


Again, it's called roll it up, not grow it up. 

You didn't do well in school did you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> so didnt you tell me that you stopped growing and you're about to quit smoking weed?
> 
> ...


I ran a small compassion club, but between covid and the waning popularity of CBD and legalization and dropping prices here, it's not worth the bother. My gardener recently was diagnosed with cancer and quit smoking and I had kept the grow going for him, he used to come in the basement door every morning and do the day to day work. He's a good friend and grow partner and it kinda took the joy out of it for me.

I recently stopped smoking pot because I'm doing a lifestyle change to improve my health and fitness and pot gets in the way. I've got white widow clones (28% THC) I'm putting in the backyard this summer and will probably give the pot away, though they will have to harvest it since I hate harvesting and trimming etc. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> so didnt you tell me that you stopped growing and you're about to quit smoking weed?
> 
> ...


Here is another thread of mine and my hobby, there is more to RIU than just pot, this is in the gaming section.
FPV Flying, Where gamers go to die, reality. | Rollitup


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Again, it's called roll it up, not grow it up.
> 
> You didn't do well in school did you?


Apparently you somehow haven't noticed that the primary focus of this forum is ostensibly related to growing. You buy weed? I don't get it..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Oh ok
> 
> so didnt you tell me that you stopped growing and you're about to quit smoking weed?
> 
> ...


Right? I took horticulture classes in college over 25 years ago, but I never stopped learning since then.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 12, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Any day, community college boy!
> 
> 140. Bachelor of Science from a 4-year University, majored in Computer Science and minored in Physics, Cum Laude.
> 
> ...


Golly gee, I guess I'll just have to give up now. I'll just have to wish to aspire to be as smart, cool, and good looking as you. Maybe in a future life. But of course only if I get vaccinated. Otherwise I'll just be stuck in purgatory forever.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> No, PJ boy attended a Community College, and now he still works there plugging in speaker wires.
> 
> Naturally, he calls it a high-tech job!


Just to be fair I’ve had the same receiver for 3 years and still have no clue how it works ...... but I’ll figure it out lol.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Any day, community college boy!
> 
> 140. Bachelor of Science from a 4-year University, majored in Computer Science and minored in Physics, Cum Laude.
> 
> ...


Pfffft.

Couldn't make Suma. What good are you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

Six cases of blood clotting with one fatality out of 7 million doses, less than one thousandth of a percent. All the patients are female and the rate of this rare disorder does not appear to be higher than those unvaccinated. The pause just demonstrates how cautious they are. It's the same situation with the AZ vaccine, almost all those afflicted were female and numbers indicate it is no more than would have it normally. These pauses are done out of an abundance of caution, compared to many over the counter medications, these vaccines are extremely safe.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Johnson & Johnson vaccine should be paused in U.S. after 'extremely rare' blood clots, FDA and CDC say (nbcnews.com)

*Johnson & Johnson vaccine should be paused in U.S. after 'extremely rare' blood clots, FDA and CDC say*
*Some 6.8 million have received the vaccine in the United States. Of these six have experienced the clot, the FDA and CDC said.*

Federal health agencies on Tuesday recommended pausing the use of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine after a small number of people experienced "a rare and severe type of blood clot" after receiving the shot.

The Food and Drug Administration and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued a statement saying they were "recommending a pause in the use of this vaccine out of an abundance of caution."

Some 6.8 million people have received the single-shot vaccine in the United States. Of these, six have experienced the clot, the agencies said, adding: "Right now, these adverse events appear to be extremely rare."

The news was first reported by The New York Times.

In a statement, Johnson & Johnson said it was aware that blood clots had been reported with some Covid-19 vaccines, but that "no clear causal relationship has been established between these rare events" and its shot.

"We continue to work closely with experts and regulators to assess the data and support the open communication of this information to healthcare professionals and the public," it said.

The six people who experienced clots were all women between the ages of 18 and 48, the FDA and CDC said. They had what's called a cerebral venous sinus thrombosis, or CVST, as well as low levels of blood platelets.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I ran a small compassion club, but between covid and the waning popularity of CBD and legalization and dropping prices here, it's not worth the bother. My gardener recently was diagnosed with cancer and quit smoking and I had kept the grow going for him, he used to come in the basement door every morning and do the day to day work. He's a good friend and grow partner and it kinda took the joy out of it for me.
> 
> I recently stopped smoking pot because I'm doing a lifestyle change to improve my health and fitness and pot gets in the way. I've got white widow clones (28% THC) I'm putting in the backyard this summer and will probably give the pot away, though they will have to harvest it since I hate harvesting and trimming etc. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


I do a big outdoor grow, hook up friends less than 1/2 store price, v.good qual.,know what I'm doing,spoil the bitches to the max,but I haven't blazed since old lady had stroke Jan9,truth is I hadn't smoked since I had my seasonal layoff from work.As I age I enjoy growing more than smoking, mostly because I've noticed it has been increasing my anxiety as I get older and I don't like that feeling. Grass never made me lazy or killed my mojo though iot's just that the last couple of years I take a few hits and all of a sudden I'm worrying a lot more.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Six cases of blood clotting with one fatality out of 7 million doses, less than one thousandth of a percent. All the patients are female and the rate of this rare disorder does not appear to be higher than those unvaccinated. The pause, just demonstrates how careful and cautious they are. It's the same situation with the AZ vaccine, almost all those afflicted were female and numbers indicate it is no more than would have it normally. These pauses are done out of an abundance of caution, compared to many over the counter medications, these vaccines are extremely safe.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Johnson & Johnson vaccine should be paused in U.S. after 'extremely rare' blood clots, FDA and CDC say (nbcnews.com)
> 
> ...


Getting the AZ vaccine today and I’d be lying if I said I didn’t have any anxiety about it. 

In times like these we have to take some risk and statistically speaking, getting the vaccine is the lower risk than not getting one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I do a big outdoor grow, hook up friends less than 1/2 store price, v.good qual.,know what I'm doing,spoil the bitches to the max,but I haven't blazed since old lady had stroke Jan9,truth is I hadn't smoked since I had my seasonal layoff from work.As I age I enjoy growing more than smoking, mostly because I've noticed it has been increasing my anxiety as I get older and I don't like that feeling. Grass never made me lazy or killed my mojo though iot's just that the last couple of years I take a few hits and all of a sudden I'm worrying a lot more.ccguns


Smoke more and read less.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

One of the main reasons for the pause in the J&J vaccine is to make sure doctors know how to treat this rare disorder and to be on the lookout for it. Conventional treatments can make it worse apparently and there is a correct protocol for treatment that needs to be communicated. Also they want to review the data, but nonetheless, it will undermine confidence in this vaccine and anti vaccers will seize upon it like a drowning man does to a straw. The issue will be amplified, distorted and conflated by those seeking rationalizations. But the risks are really less than one in a million, assuming the vaccine is causal and the condition is treatable.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 13, 2021)

Johnson and Johnson vaccine put on hold


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Getting the AZ vaccine today and I’d be lying if I said I didn’t have any anxiety about it.
> 
> In times like these we have to take some risk and statistically speaking, getting the vaccine is the lower risk than not getting one.


Almost all the cases of clotting were with females (90%) and the incidents are less than one in a million.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Smoke more and read less.


Hear Ya, in today's tumultuos times ignorance IS bliss.ccguns


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Apparently you somehow haven't noticed that the primary focus of this forum is ostensibly related to growing. You buy weed? I don't get it..
> 
> View attachment 4877507


Dj piaz, Remember when I doxxed your pro pandemic ass?

That was funny.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One of the main reasons for the pause in the J&J vaccine is to make sure doctors know how to treat this rare disorder and to be on the lookout for it. Conventional treatments can make it worse apparently and there is a correct protocol for treatment that needs to be communicated. Also they want to review the data, but nonetheless, it will undermine confidence in this vaccine and anti vaccers will seize upon it like a drowning man does to a straw. The issue will be amplified, distorted and conflated by those seeking rationalizations. But the risks are really less than one in a million, assuming the vaccine is causal and the condition is treatable.


At least we are given facts, I mean those numbers of adverse reactions are infinatismal, compare that to the hijinks going on w/vaccines internationally.Read a article stating that Slovak officials believe they've been hosed by the Russians receiving what they say is a bogus Sputnik vacc, that doesn't even resemble their first batch visually or chemically.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost all the cases of clotting were with females (90%) and the incidents are less than one in a million.


Like I said, I understand the math.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Like I said, I understand the math.


Smoke more count less LOL ccguns


----------



## HGCC (Apr 13, 2021)

I lol'ed a bunch at this article and mindset. "Why yall persecuting me for being a dumb asshole. It isnt fair. Respect muh view based on attending the school of hard knocks and Google University. You ain't better than me."










Shaming of the unvaccinated intensifies in Colorado as push to inoculate grows, some say


Some Coloradans say they’re being criticized for choosing not to be inoculated.




www.9news.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Hear Ya, in today's tumultuos times ignorance IS bliss.ccguns


Pot is stronger these days and contains almost no CBD, you might want to try a strain with a higher CBD content. Some strains cause more anxiety than others and many select strains on this basis. Pot is best enjoyed in moderation and infrequently, chronic use blunts the high so much people don't even get off and a fat joint of 30% THC weed has no more psychological effect than a cigarette. With pot being a weekend warrior is probably best, a couple of hits off a pipe will do the job nicely and an ounce will last a long time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Like I said, I understand the math.


It was more for the benefit of those here who don't and there are a couple.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Six cases of blood clotting with one fatality out of 7 million doses, less than one thousandth of a percent.


So about 1 in a million chance. Compare that to:
”_For the average woman taking birth control pills, the absolute risk of a blood clot is very small: Only 1 in 1,000 women per year who are taking birth control pills will develop such a clot. For a woman with thrombophilia or a history of thrombosis, however, this risk is significantly higher._”

They take birth control pills 12 times a year, so roughly, chances of blood clotting are 100 times higher than with the vaccine. Every year. And those worried about blood clots should never take a long distance flight, and definitely stop smoking...


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pot is stronger these days and contains almost no CBD, you might want to try a strain with a higher CBD content. Some strains cause more anxiety than others and many select strains on this basis. Pot is best enjoyed in moderation and infrequently, chronic use blunts the high so much people don't even get off and a fat joint of 30% THC weed has no more psychological effect than a cigarette. With pot being a weekend warrior is probably best, a couple of hits off a pipe will do the job nicely and an ounce will last a long time.


I dunno about you but 2 to 3 puffs and I'm magical with most of the weed I grow. If I smoke one joint a day I'm good.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was more for the benefit of those here who don't and there are a couple.


I think Harry is just looking for the attention his mother never gave him. 

At home drawing pictures,
of mountaintops
with him on top. 
Lemon yellow sun, 
Arms raised in a V..............


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pot is stronger these days and contains almost no CBD, you might want to try a strain with a higher CBD content. Some strains cause more anxiety than others and many select strains on this basis. Pot is best enjoyed in moderation and infrequently, chronic use blunts the high so much people don't even get off and a fat joint of 30% THC weed has no more psychological effect than a cigarette. With pot being a weekend warrior is probably best, a couple of hits off a pipe will do the job nicely and an ounce will last a long time.


I always grow the Chemdog strain in some variation, that seems to give me a buzz that mixes social,creative, and comedic vibes. Just dealing w/emotional issue and running house all alone things need to be smooth and the more smokeless days pile up the less I want to chance throwing a wrench in the wheel so to speak. I'll eventually probably take a couple of whacks at work as I'll be back to that next week.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> I always grow the Chemdog strain in some variation, that seems to give me a buzz that mixes social,creative, and comedic vibes. Just dealing w/emotional issue and running house all alone things need to be smooth and the more smokeless days pile up the less I want to chance throwing a wrench in the wheel so to speak. I'll eventually probably take a couple of whacks at work as I'll be back to that next week.ccguns


Growing excites me more and not just$ wise,I've been at it long before it was fashionable and the variations and new strains keep things from getting stale, doing a decent size grow is a lot of work but the rush it gives is hard to explain,especially when all my cloning is finished and the flowering starts,it's a magical time, you look back at all your work and the fruits of your labor begin to reveal themselves. SOME DAY IT'S GOING TO BE A HARD HABIT TO BREAK.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Growing excites me more and not just$ wise,I've been at it long before it was fashionable and the variations and new strains keep things from getting stale, doing a decent size grow is a lot of work but the rush it gives is hard to explain,especially when all my cloning is finished and the flowering starts,it's a magical time, you look back at all your work and the fruits of your labor begin to reveal themselves. SOME DAY IT'S GOING TO BE A HARD HABIT TO BREAK.ccguns


Someone once observed here that while pot isn't addictive, growing it is.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Set it up. Let me know where and when. Proof is in the pudding.


I told you some of my accomplishments, and my IQ, and this is your idea of "going toe to toe?" 

It appears to me that I've shut you up!



PJ Diaz said:


> I'm thinking this is a weed site, and maybe we should be comparing buds and joints instead of IQ's and degrees.



Well, let's see. I've been growing pot since before you were born, and I learned by doing it myself. No books, no forums.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think Harry is just looking for the attention his mother never gave him.
> 
> At home drawing pictures,
> of mountaintops
> ...



How about that extra attention you used to get from your uncle that made you who you are today?

Wanna talk about that or is it too soon?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I told you some of my accomplishments, and my IQ, and this is your idea of "going toe to toe?"


He says he's a wit, but we've only seen half of it.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Well, let's see. I've been growing pot since before you were born, and I learned by doing it myself. No books, no forums.


And that's not too bad for a non-Suma.

_(You realize of course I'm going to have a LOT of fun with that for at least a day or two.)_


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 13, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> And that's not too bad for a non-Suma.
> 
> _(You realize of course I'm going to have a LOT of fun with that for at least a day or two.)_


Yeah, I partied my ass off throughout college. Many of my friends, who were impressed by my intensive partying, were surprised to see my honor cord! 
I also set up my first hydroponic garden in an attic.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I also set up my first hydroponic garden in an attic.


I would tell you what I set up in a closet, but modesty forbids.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I told you some of my accomplishments, and my IQ, and this is your idea of "going toe to toe?"
> 
> It appears to me that I've shut you up!
> 
> ...


To me toe to toe means an actual competition. Maybe you can ask your Mensa buddies to tell you where to sign us up for this competitive IQ test. Other than that you are just blabber. Honestly the "achievements" you listed mean nothing to me. I know many idiots with master's degrees who can't make a career in their field to save their lives. They turn out to be managers at grocery stores often times.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

Don't worry though, everything is safe. This pause is just for funzies..








US recommends 'pause' for J&J shots in blow to vaccine drive


WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. on Tuesday recommended a “pause” in use of the single-dose Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine to investigate reports of rare but potentially dangerous blood clots, setting off a chain reaction worldwide and dealing a setback to the global vaccination campaign...




apnews.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> To me toe to toe means an actual competition. Maybe you can ask your Mensa buddies to tell you where to sign us up for this competitive IQ test. Other than that you are just blabber. Honestly the "achievements" you listed mean nothing to me. I know many idiots with master's degrees who can't make a career in their field to save their lives. They turn out to be managers at grocery stores often times.


You hang out with a lot of grocery store managers?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You hang out with a lot of grocery store managers?


I see this one guy I know when I go shopping. He's stoked on his job at Safeway because he has retirement and union benefits now.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Don't worry though, everything is safe. This pause is just for funzies..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you consistent in your aversion to activities which can have one per million injuries?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I see this one guy I know when I go shopping. He's stoked on his job at Safeway because he has retirement and union benefits now.


How many masters grads do you know who are grocery store managers


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> How many masters grads do you know who are grocery store managers


Maybe not grocery stores per se, but I know at least four people with master's degrees who are retail type middle-managers instead of working in the field of their degree.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Are you consistent in your aversion to activities which can have one per million injuries?


I'm consistent in that I like to be cautious before jumping in the deep end. I look before I leap.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> To me toe to toe means an actual competition. Maybe you can ask your Mensa buddies to tell you where to sign us up for this competitive IQ test. Other than that you are just blabber. Honestly the "achievements" you listed mean nothing to me. I know many idiots with master's degrees who can't make a career in their field to save their lives. They turn out to be managers at grocery stores often times.


Seeing something through that requires years of effort and focus means nothing to you? Hm.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm consistent in that I like to be cautious before jumping in the deep end. I look before I leap.


Can you explain how that pertains? There's probably a one in a million issue with every medicine and I'm sure you've taken medicine before, so what is your method for overcoming that?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Seeing something through that requires years of effort and focus means nothing to you? Hm.


I have another friend who graduated UCSC with a computer science degree. His mom paid his way. 20 years later he has no job, and lives in the guest house at his mom's place in San Diego. So, to answer your question.. it depends.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Can you explain how that pertains? There's probably a one in a million issue with every medicine and I'm sure you've taken medicine before, so what is your method for overcoming that?


I don't generally take medications. When I do, then I research the options first, and make what I consider to be an educated decision before acting.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't generally take medications. When I do, then I research the options first, and make what I consider to be an educated decision before acting.


As an example, when I vaccinated my daughter for Measles, Mumps, and Rubella, I researched in advance, and discovered that you don't need to give the standard 3-in-1 "MMR vaccine", and that many experts considered it safer to take the vaccines separately. It doesn't have to be a yes or no answer. Many of these issues can be nuanced. There's no benefit in ignoring the risks, in my opinion.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't generally take medications. When I do, then I research the options first, and make what I consider to be an educated decision before acting.


Okay but you presented that article to suggest that it's unsafe, that one in a million is unacceptable, but everything is probably one in a million. So where are you at in your vaccination studies and where is your safety threshold? Do you drive a car? What kind of studying did you do on the intersections in your area that have higher rates of accidents and do you bypass them?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> To me toe to toe means an actual competition. Maybe you can ask your Mensa buddies to tell you where to sign us up for this competitive IQ test. Other than that you are just blabber. Honestly the "achievements" you listed mean nothing to me. I know many idiots with master's degrees who can't make a career in their field to save their lives. They turn out to be managers at grocery stores often times.



Right

but he's here all day looking for posts with "inappropriate language" to delete from anybody outside of his political cyberfiends instead of putting all those degrees to work


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> As an example, when I vaccinated my daughter for Measles, Mumps, and Rubella, I researched in advance, and discovered that you don't need to give the standard 3-in-1 "MMR vaccine", and that many experts considered it safer to take the vaccines separately. It doesn't have to be a yes or no answer. Many of these issues can be nuanced. There's no benefit in ignoring the risks, in my opinion.


You're saying that the ones you chose for your children have less than one in a million side effects?


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I have another friend who graduated UCSC with a computer science degree. His mom paid his way. 20 years later he has no job, and lives in the guest house at his mom's place in San Diego. So, to answer your question.. it depends.


Whether or not a person was able to utilize their degree is a separate issue from the ability to see it through though, isn't it? Have you ever taken on a full-time personal project that took years of effort? If nothing else, seeing something like that through says something.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Okay but you presented that article to suggest that it's unsafe, that one in a million is unacceptable, but everything is probably one in a million. So where are you at in your vaccination studies and where is your safety threshold? Do you drive a car? What kind of studying did you do on the intersections in your area that have higher rates of accidents and do you bypass them?


I didn't say that and neither did the AP article. It's purely information. You put in your own subtext and applied it to me. Nice try.

Do I drive a car? Yes. I also wear my seat belt, and come to complete stops. Driving a car is very dangerous, so I do my diligence to mitigate potential dangers. I do actually drive the country backroad at 45mph to work instead of the highway, even though it takes me 10 minutes longer. It is safer, and it's also a nice drive.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're saying that the ones you chose for your children have less than one in a million side effects?


It was a long time ago, I'd need to go back and look at the numbers to give you a clear answer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Whether or not a person was able to utilize their degree is a separate issue from the ability to see it through though, isn't it? Have you ever taken on a full-time personal project that took years of effort? If nothing else, seeing something like that through says something.


Yes I have, thank you for asking. I am not without a degree myself. I have bigger personal accomplishments than that however.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I didn't say that and neither did the AP article. It's purely information. You put in your own subtext and applied it to me. Nice try.
> 
> Do I drive a car? Yes. I also wear my seat belt, and come to complete stops. Driving a car is very dangerous, so I do my diligence to mitigate potential dangers. I do actually drive the country backroad at 45mph to work instead of the highway, even though it takes me 10 minutes longer. It is safer, and it's also a nice drive.


You said "Don't worry though, everything is safe. This pause is just for funzies.." but you think I was mistaken to assume you were being sarcastic...? Hmmm okay, then you were saying it at face value, in which case....you think it is safe? That sounds inconsistent with your other posts. Maybe it would be best if you could just expand on your own comment and clear that up.

So you take the long route, have you ever taken a long road trip? One study says that you have 1:366 odds of getting into an accident in a 1000 mile trip. Did you come across that in your driving research study?


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes I have, thank you for asking. I am not without a degree myself. I have bigger personal accomplishments than that however.


Do those accomplishments also mean nothing to you?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Do those accomplishments also mean nothing to you?


You should be a therapist lol. You ask a lot of leading questions.

I drove from Seattle to Santa Cruz on a motorcycle in 2-days once. It was dangerous. I didn't study up on the specific risks ahead of time. It wasn't the best decision I've ever made. It was risky. I was younger and stupider then.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381799538076356612


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You should be a therapist lol. You ask a lot of leading questions.
> 
> I drove from Seattle to Santa Cruz on a motorcycle in 2-days once. It was dangerous. I didn't study up on the specific risks ahead of time. It wasn't the best decision I've ever made. It was risky. I was younger and stupider then.


Just chasing it down hoping at some point you'll see that you're not consistent, because it's simply not possible to be when taking issue with one in a million risk. There has to be another element in your risk assessment formula that you haven't brought up yet, but don't worry, I don't have much more motivation left.

Would you say you're a motorcyclist? I've been riding for over thirty years and one thing I can tell you is, no motorcyclist refers to it as driving, but maybe it was just a time where a friend talked you into it or something.

Regardless, it was a great decision *in hindsight*, even though you took on extra risk. I hope you don't have the opposite feeling someday about yourself, or someone you care about, with regard to Covid and vaccinations.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You should be a therapist lol. You ask a lot of leading questions.
> 
> I drove from Seattle to Santa Cruz on a motorcycle in 2-days once. It was dangerous. I didn't study up on the specific risks ahead of time. It wasn't the best decision I've ever made. It was risky. I was younger and stupider then.


Yea he likes to tell me when i post things that might not be the right thing to post but he never corrects his cyberfriends who make the same type of posts

but yea man - thats a great ride 

i visit some friends in Humboldt and get off I-5 by Grants Pass and take 199 to 101 to Arcata/Eureka/ and sometimes i head to Willow Creek 

Beautiful out there


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea he likes to tell me when i post things that might not be the right thing to post but he never corrects his cyberfriends who make the same type of posts
> 
> but yea man - thats a great ride
> 
> ...


I usually say my piece once or twice and call it. You've gone into full on name calling mode in over a dozen posts and did I keep at it with ya? I don't do the same with the others either.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> I usually say my piece once or twice and call it. You've gone into full on name calling mode in over a dozen posts and did I keep at it with ya? I don't do the same with the others either.



ya know why i did that right? 

because they did it to me for about 100 posts before i shot back

and i got flagged for it but they didn't....amazing isn't it

i don't blame you for not saying anything to me about it either 

it was a good call - that's why i like you


----------



## puffdatchronic (Apr 13, 2021)

Things like pcr tests being inaccurate , the low death rates, the miniscule chance of dying for a normal healthy adult, the lack of long term health consequence data on the vaccines, the OTT censorship and propaganda campaign. coupled with the confirmation of 'conspiracy theories' coming out as facts (vaccine passports , micro chipping) .

To me it looks and feels staged . This is no pandemic the figures refute that. 

The plan all along was to start this bs. Lockdown and make everyone crazy then have the miracle cure all lined up with people begging to take it

So its a no. ..and i find it absolutely unbelievable, astonishing, that so many people are happy to take a Mrna altering ,experimental drug. I wouldn't let the govt play with my genetic code if it was going to save me from a bullet in the head.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea he likes to tell me when i post things that might not be the right thing to post but he never corrects his cyberfriends who make the same type of posts
> 
> but yea man - thats a great ride
> 
> ...


When are visiting hours?


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> ya know why i did that right?
> 
> because they did it to me for about 100 posts before i shot back
> 
> ...


I know they did and I know it gets old. I spent a lot of time on another forum and they put you on break for it, so it forces you to learn how to be obnoxious, but without the name calling. 

Not amazing. You know...their site, their rules. You can voice your opinion on it a couple times, then there's just no point after that.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> When are visiting hours?


Like this D-Bag

he's got the political cyberfriends free-pass to use as much "inappropriate language" as he wants

so that's how i misunderstood

i figured if they're good to go, im good to go

but i guessed wrong

man that really made me feel dumb

you're right - it's hard to follow the rules when the goal posts move


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

A new study by Israeli researchers found that a South African variant of COVID may put people who have been vaccinated with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine at higher risk of breakthrough infection compared to unvaccinated people.


The study also showed an increased incidence of the UK variant in those who received one dose of the Pfizer shot.


The study, released April 10, reviewed the positive COVID-19 test results of 800 people — 400 people who tested positive for COVID 14 days or more after they received one or two doses of the Pfizer vaccine against 400 unvaccinated people to see if those vaccinated were more likely to be infected with the UK or South African variant compared with unvaccinated individuals.


The South African variant, B.1.351, was found to make up about 1% of all COVID cases across all the people studied, according to the study by Tel Aviv University and Israel’s largest healthcare provider, Clalit.


But among patients who had received two doses of the vaccine, the variant’s prevalence rate was eight times higher than in those unvaccinated — 5.4% versus 0.7%, Reuters reported.


The research suggests the vaccine is less effective against the South African variant, compared with the original COVID variant and a variant first identified in Britain that had comprised nearly all COVID cases in Israel, researchers said.


“We found a disproportionately higher rate of the South African variant among people vaccinated with a second dose, compared to the unvaccinated group,” said Tel Aviv University’s Adi Stern, who headed the research. “This means that the South African variant is able, to some extent, to break through the vaccine’s protection.”


“Based on patterns in the general population, we would have expected just one case of the South African variant, but we saw eight,” Stern told The Times of Israel. “Obviously, this result didn’t make me happy.”


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

There's hyperlinks in my previous post for you to look at to understand that's not bullshit


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

you "pro-experimental-vaxxers" are having a rough day


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

From the first link...



> *Summary*
> The SARS-CoV-2 pandemic has been raging for over a year, creating global detrimental impact. The BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine has demonstrated high protection levels, yet apprehension exists that several variants of concerns (VOCs) can surmount the immune defenses generated by the vaccines. Neutralization assays have revealed some reduction in neutralization of VOCs B.1.1.7 and B.1.351, but the relevance of these assays in real life remains unclear. Here, we performed a case-control study that examined whether BNT162b2 vaccinees with documented SARS-CoV-2 infection were more likely to become infected with B.1.1.7 or B.1.351 compared with unvaccinated individuals. Vaccinees infected at least a week after the second dose were disproportionally infected with B.1.351 (odds ratio of 8:1). Those infected between two weeks after the first dose and one week after the second dose, were disproportionally infected by B.1.1.7 (odds ratio of 26:10), suggesting reduced vaccine effectiveness against both VOCs under different dosage/timing conditions. Nevertheless, the B.1.351 incidence in Israel to-date remains low and vaccine effectiveness remains high against B.1.1.7, among those fully vaccinated. These results overall suggest that vaccine breakthrough infection is more frequent with both VOCs, yet a combination of mass-vaccination with two doses coupled with non-pharmaceutical interventions control and contain their spread.


Looks like the BNT162b2 vaccine is from Pfizer–BioNTech.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

look how beautiful my dough balls are - now they'll rise for 4 hours

i guarantee nobody can make a pizza from scratch better than me

that must make me better than you


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

We like making pizzas here too, but I cheat and let the bread machine mix and rise. Part of the problem is that it's cold in the house and we often decide last minute, otherwise I'd cold rise for a day or two in the fridge, but the bread machine with its heater only needs two hours and the dough is g2g. I'll mix by hand once it warms up a bit.


----------



## dragnit (Apr 13, 2021)

Just did today and so far no side effects. I'm not a feared of a little vaccine. I've had many vaccines in my day and here I am 71 and still feeling real good.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> you "pro-experimental-vaxxers" are having a rough day


Not as rough as the 10k people who will die worldwide today.


----------



## smokinrav (Apr 13, 2021)

Vaccinated today with J and J. Then read the US considering slowing or stopping usage due to blood clotting. Sigh.....


----------



## smokinrav (Apr 13, 2021)

As long as the zombie apocalypse doesn't happen from this, I guess I'm good


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i guarantee nobody can make a pizza from scratch better than me


Self praise is better than no praise at all, I guess


----------



## smokinrav (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> look how beautiful my dough balls are - now they'll rise for 4 hours
> 
> i guarantee nobody can make a pizza from scratch better than me
> 
> that must make me better than you


Did you grow your own tomatoes and spices, then can your own pizza sauce? Then make pizza dough from scratch?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> As long as the zombie apocalypse doesn't happen from this, I guess I'm good


Statistically you had more chance of getting hit by a bus crossing the street than succumbing to the shot. I predict you’ll be ok. Just heading in to get my AZ shot right now.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> We like making pizzas here too, but I cheat and let the bread machine mix and rise. Part of the problem is that it's cold in the house and we often decide last minute, otherwise I'd cold rise for a day or two in the fridge, but the bread machine with its heater only needs two hours and the dough is g2g. I'll mix by hand once it warms up a bit.



i got a fix for that

it's cold here too

ya know that seedling heating mat you use for seeds to germinate? well take that, put your plates of dough balls on top of that, put a clone hood over it, and it'll keep it a steady 78 degrees F in there (not sure if your celcius or farenheit) and it works like a charm


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Self praise is better than no praise at all, I guess



that's right - gotta start with yourself first and then work you're way out


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> that's right - gotta start with yourself first and then work you're way out


Good luck getting past the start.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i got a fix for that
> 
> it's cold here too
> 
> ya know that seedling heating mat you use for seeds to germinate? well take that, put your plates of dough balls on top of that, put a clone hood over it, and it'll keep it a steady 78 degrees F in there (not sure if your celcius or farenheit) and it works like a charm


Fuck yeah, that's a killer idea, cheers!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good luck getting past the start.



i already have

nobody loves me quite like myself

and you're all having a difficult time knocking me down

that's why you all keep coming back

to try again

but im still here

full of myself and just as confident as before


too bad for you


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> A new study by Israeli researchers found that a South African variant of COVID may put people who have been vaccinated with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine at higher risk of breakthrough infection compared to unvaccinated people.


You act as if the outcome of that research is a surprise, which suggests you don’t understand what you read. So are you saying vaccinated people are more likely to be infected with the south african variant than unvaccinated people?


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Fuck yeah, that's a killer idea, cheers!











Ooni Karu 12 Multi-Fuel Pizza Oven


Start a fire with the Ooni Karu 12 pizza oven. Fuelled by wood, charcoal or gas, cook wood-fired, stone-baked pizza in any outdoor space in 60 seconds.




ooni.com





i bought that last year - its great! if you decide to get one, i highly recommend you get the gas attachment - the coal and wood route is a pain in the ass


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

Sativied said:


> You act as if the outcome of that research is a surprise, which suggests you don’t understand what you read. So are you saying vaccinated people are more likely to be infected with the south african variant than unvaccinated people?



im not saying anything personally - just posting the article and the study

i prefer to hold out and see how things go before i rush to get an experimental shot


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Ooni Karu 12 Multi-Fuel Pizza Oven
> 
> 
> Start a fire with the Ooni Karu 12 pizza oven. Fuelled by wood, charcoal or gas, cook wood-fired, stone-baked pizza in any outdoor space in 60 seconds.
> ...


Definitely been wanting those high temps for a while, but I discovered that if you make smaller/thinner more traditional pizzas like neapolitan pizzas, you can actually get a pretty decent crust with the oven. Howeverrrrrr, once you start cooking a larger/thicker more American pizzas, you gotta pan the slices afterwards. Anyway, we'll get an oven like that someday.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 13, 2021)

mmmmm pizza

but what I really see going on here with this pizza dough and talk of ovens.........................is really about tiny penis. Somehow the dough is compensating for something warm but not yet firm while the hot oven could be associated with....................well you giant penis guys know what I'm talking about.

Please carry on talking about tiny penis using other terms. Eventually you will realize the truth and move on from this place.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

Meth rat got too many participation trophies as a kid and now believes he's the best at everything.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> look how beautiful my dough balls are - now they'll rise for 4 hours
> 
> i guarantee nobody can make a pizza from scratch better than me
> 
> that must make me better than you


There is something kinda perverted about that. Like they look like breasts and now your going to watch them get bigger. Appears of desperation. Very sad.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

I think he was born with bad wiring and has had a tenuous grip on reality his whole life.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Definitely been wanting those high temps for a while, but I discovered that if you make smaller/thinner more traditional pizzas like neapolitan pizzas, you can actually get a pretty decent crust with the oven. Howeverrrrrr, once you start cooking a larger/thicker more American pizzas, you gotta pan the slices afterwards. Anyway, we'll get an oven like that someday.



yea i did the home oven for years and did great in it but it's another level when you get one of those ovens...i make neapolitan too - im all about the buffalo mozz too - not into toppings other than sprinkling a little fresh rosemary on top of my sauce before the pecorino and mozz - that's my usual toppings - margarita with a little rosemary

one of these days i gotta try making the pan pizza/grandma pie/sicilian/detroit style whatever you wanna call it lol

those are better in the home oven - gotta parbake the crust and then finish it up with everything on top...looks fun i need to try it


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

all my favorite ignored users are here again

they love me 

they really really love me


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> i already have
> 
> nobody loves me quite like myself
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate the laughs. There’s nothing funnier to me than to watch unwarranted confidence.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

He's a sick puppy


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Don't worry though, everything is safe. This pause is just for funzies..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you actually read it? Birth control pills end up with about 4 for every 10,000 people that have it too. This is 6 women out of almost 7 million doses. And earlier if I am remembering right they were doing it to be sure that the doctors knew the treatment for it if one of their patients did get one.

https://apnews.com/article/us-pause-j-and-j-vaccine-blood-clot-reports-2dde2aacf486bab59844ef907a28cbce



> WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. on Tuesday recommended a “pause” in use of the single-dose Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine to investigate reports of rare but potentially dangerous blood clots, setting off a chain reaction worldwide and dealing a setback to the global vaccination campaign.
> 
> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and the Food and Drug Administration announced that they were investigating unusual clots in six women between the ages of 18 and 48. One person died.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

my ignored users see me and they're like flies to a pile of shit

just like @CunningCanuk

you love me, don't you, twinkle toes

that's why i don't ignore you

because of how special you are to me

and your uncle


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

This sick puppy has been here before under different names, should be in a mental ward


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

Them aka admin's political cyberfriends:

"OMG it's Harold! He does DRUGS!"


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

Them aka admin's political cyberfriends:

"OMG Harold is soooooo stupid!"

"he IS! He should see my diplomas! i have like soooo many diplomas!"

Me:


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

He was either born this way or his mommy made him wear a dress and beat him, doesn't really matter, he's broken.


----------



## mooray (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Them aka admin's political cyberfriends:
> 
> "OMG Harold is soooooo stupid!"
> 
> ...


Wasn't it between PJ Diaz and RIU? And weren't you trying to get them to drop it? Why you bringing it back up??


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

should i keep going?

ok i will

this is fun

THEM AKA admin's politcal cyberfriends: 

"why won't he just get the shot?! how dare he challenge anybody's rule! he must really not be as smart as us!"

"i know right? i just got my shot today and i pulled my pants down and turned around because i thought it was finger time (hehe) but then the doctor said "wait im not that kinda doctor - im a dentist" Oooooh! lulz!!!"


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Wasn't it between PJ Diaz and RIU? And weren't you trying to get them to drop it? Why you bringing it back up??



im just having some fun - don't worry about it buddy - its all good - i like how you check in with me sometimes


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

See


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> should i keep going?
> 
> ok i will
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> im just having some fun - don't worry about it buddy - its all good - i like how you check in with me sometimes


If you think this is fun you must also like getting tied to a bed, whipped and gang fucked.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

He probably does


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He probably does


Any progress on your vaccine situation?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Any progress on your vaccine situation?



I have a Thursday morning drive thru appointment for Pfizer.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

my flies love that taste of s*** in their mouths

so much so, that they vomit to suck it up again just to taste it over and over

that's how much they love ol' Harold of the Rocks

im so irresistible, that they just can't stay away from me


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know at least four people with master's degrees who are retail type middle-managers


no you don't.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 13, 2021)

Wonder if he still wears the dress while posting.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

im about to fire the pizza oven up, my flies

but don't worry, it only takes about 90 seconds in that thing, so i won't be too far away








hopefully that steamer right there will keep you salivating and hungry for more until i get back


cyberfriends 4eva!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 13, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> there's no benefit in ignoring the risks, in my opinion.


what risks?

there is no risk with the covid vaccine you retard


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 13, 2021)

__





Blood clot risks: Comparing COVID-19 vaccines with common medicines, travel and smoking - National | Globalnews.ca


The likelihood of getting blood clots from pregnancy, birth control pills and COVID-19 itself is higher than from the vaccines, experts say.




globalnews.ca


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Would you say you're a motorcyclist? I've been riding for over thirty years and one thing I can tell you is, no motorcyclist refers to it as driving, but maybe it was just a time where a friend talked you into it or something.


No I don't own a motorcycle these days. My wife has convinced me that I should try my best to stay alive and able-bodied at least until my kids grow up and don't depend on me to raise them any longer. I do a lot of things different these days than I did even just 10-years ago. That's what evolution is all about. I'm not the kind of person to justify doing something because that's the way I've always done it. I've done many stupid things in the past that I don't do anymore, because I'm always learning. That doesn't make me inconsistent however, it makes me evolutionary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> what risks?
> 
> there is no risk with the covid vaccine you retard


He has difficulty assessing relative risks, even when there are several of orders of magnitude difference. Loses sight of the fact that birth control pills are a thousand times more risk for blood clots in women than the "problematic" vaccines. The pause is mostly to educate doctors on diagnoses, medication contradictions and treatment protocols, if they should encounter this extremely rare condition, one that occurs without the vaccine too. They also want to review the data, now that 7 million people have had it, instead of the almost 50,000 in the clinical trial, all this appears to be beyond his comprehension.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I think he was born with bad wiring and has had a tenuous grip on reality his whole life.



Hey sticky shoes, how's it going today?

did you have to work another double today at the downtown jack shack movie theater?

i hope you didn't get a splinter from that mop you gotta push around 

don't worry, the weekend will be here before you know it! 

good seeing you again!


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Them aka admin's political cyberfriends:
> 
> "OMG Harold is soooooo stupid!"
> 
> ...



Ulp! I triggered the uneducated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 13, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Hey sticky shoes, how's it going today?
> 
> did you have to work another double today at the downtown jack shack movie theater?
> 
> ...


Back for another gang bang Harold? Jesus yer like some gay twink at the bottom of the heap with yer ego chaining you to the bed. Bedtime for me, but no chains, I'll drop by tomorrow for some laughs reading the replies.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Would you say you're a motorcyclist? I've been riding for over thirty years


I've been riding for 50 years


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 14, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Ulp! I triggered *censored* the uneducated.


FIFY.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 14, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> list all the people here who dont think you're a pedophile


That's not an argument, Poopy Pants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> That's not an argument, Poopy Pants.


that's not a list, pedophile


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> FIFY.


No you didn't


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I have a Thursday morning drive thru appointment for Pfizer.


My second Pfizer shot is the 20th.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 14, 2021)

I have to wait another week to schedule my second shot of the Pfizer vaccine


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have to wait another week to schedule my second shot of the Pfizer vaccine


Here they gave me both appointment dates, tomorrow and 5/6.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Here they gave me both appointment dates, tomorrow and 5/6.


Wear an N-95!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 14, 2021)

The AZ is knocking the crap out of me. I feel like I was hit by a bus. Chills, soreness and fatigue along with a headache and a temperature. 

I guess it’s working.


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been riding for 50 years
> 
> View attachment 4878349


Bonus points for a smoker! (not the person)


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Here they gave me both appointment dates, tomorrow and 5/6.


They gave me my second as I was getting my first.


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No I don't own a motorcycle these days. My wife has convinced me that I should try my best to stay alive and able-bodied at least until my kids grow up and don't depend on me to raise them any longer. I do a lot of things different these days than I did even just 10-years ago. That's what evolution is all about. I'm not the kind of person to justify doing something because that's the way I've always done it. I've done many stupid things in the past that I don't do anymore, because I'm always learning. That doesn't make me inconsistent however, it makes me evolutionary.


Of course you get a free pass on the past, that's why I didn't dig in on the ride. What you seem to be suggesting, that you're consistent in averting all one-in-a-million risks, simply cannot be true. In your daily life activity risk analysis, we know you don't have someone hover over you in the shower. Did you get rid of all sharp corners in the house in case you fall? 

I think you're either being honest and wearing a padded suit and helmet right now and you don't really do anything all day long, or you're simply lying to give the appearance of being consistent, or you're super dumb and don't realize how many everyday activities have the same risk. Being right here is even all that great since it basically means being scared of everything, so you leave yourself with giving pussy-liar-idiot impressions as the roads to go down. So far it's been pussy with being scared to even drive through town, but you wanted to do some penor measuring in the forum earlier, so there's obviously a little alpha complex in there, which presents more conflict. Liar is starting to look like the best choice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Of course you get a free pass on the past, that's why I didn't dig in on the ride. What you seem to be suggesting, that you're consistent in averting all one-in-a-million risks, simply cannot be true. In your daily life activity risk analysis, we know you don't have someone hover over you in the shower. Did you get rid of all sharp corners in the house in case you fall?
> 
> I think you're either being honest and wearing a padded suit and helmet right now and you don't really do anything all day long, or you're simply lying to give the appearance of being consistent, or you're super dumb and don't realize how many everyday activities have the same risk. Being right here is even all that great since it basically means being scared of everything, so you leave yourself with giving pussy-liar-idiot impressions as the roads to go down. So far it's been pussy with being scared to even drive through town, but you wanted to do some penor measuring in the forum earlier, so there's obviously a little alpha complex in there, which presents more conflict. Liar is starting to look like the best choice.


You dont think she personally knows 4 masters grads that are middle managers in retail?I


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I've been riding for 50 years
> 
> View attachment 4878349


My Vmax just after I washed it:


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You dont think she personally knows 4 masters grads that are middle managers in retail?I


I guess it's...possible. It would definitely be one of the more extreme examples. Did he was what they were in? If they were exceptionally silly degrees, then maybe I guess. Plus, mid-level manager probably isn't all that bad, especially from an income perspective. I knew one fellow that was some sort of regional manager at Taco Bell that was making 70k and that was over twenty years ago.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

I know a guy with a Masters that works at Home Depot.

His degree is in electrical engineering. He knocks down 6 figures.

I know a lady with an associates that works at Wendy's. She makes just short of 80 grand a year as a regional media coordinator.

It's not where you work. It's the job you have.


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The AZ is knocking the crap out of me. I feel like I was hit by a bus. Chills, soreness and fatigue along with a headache and a temperature.
> 
> I guess it’s working.


Always nice if you're the lucky one with just a sore arm, but yeah those symptoms are about what I'm expecting too, being down for a few days. Just don't push it in those moments when you're feeling a little better.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> soreness and fatigue


If you had covid, those would be signs you would be in for a rough ride, perhaps the final one, especially the muscular soreness. Stay safe until it kicks in and then exercise abundant caution, it is believed your immune response will grow more broad spectrum over time and handle variants better. It's not just a case of I'm safe after two weeks or my second shot, it just means you probably won't end up in the hospital and die.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The AZ is knocking the crap out of me. I feel like I was hit by a bus. Chills, soreness and fatigue along with a headache and a temperature.
> 
> I guess it’s working.


Hows your BP CC? Mine has been going haywire for 3 days now. Seems like my BP meds are not kicking in right and it's out of control. Overall it's hanging around 130/85 @70 bps. That's high for me as an average. I'm usually @ 120/78 @ 55 bps. My high was 198/104 Monday and I had a few 175/101 last night.

Not sure wtf is going on but I'm not happy about it. At least no chest pains during those episodes.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2021)

Got a buddy working in the hospital and he has not gone for the shot. He says every time he got the Flu shot it knocked him on his ass. So he is thinking he will get the same reaction (given his makeup that might not be a wrong assumption) and he is in some financial difficulty. He is one of these people that losing one day of income will hurt (he got mixed up with a woman that cost him a lot, he was doing ok before her). So given his financial state you would think betting on the shot would make more sense than betting on not getting the virus, especially working in a place where people go when they are sick. But then again he always has thought of today over tomorrow. 

Fourteen days to my shot,


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Hows your BP CC? Mine has been going haywire for 3 days now. Seems like my BP meds are not kicking in right and it's out of control. Overall it's hanging around 130/85 @70 bps. That's high for me as an average. I'm usually @ 120/78 @ 55 bps. My high was 198/104 Monday and I had a few 175/101 last night.
> 
> Not sure wtf is going on but I'm not happy about it. At least no chest pains during those episodes.


Erratic heartbeat is also really common with dehydration. I'd try to stay up on fluids to see if you notice a difference.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Hows your BP CC? Mine has been going haywire for 3 days now. Seems like my BP meds are not kicking in right and it's out of control. Overall it's hanging around 130/85 @70 bps. That's high for me as an average. I'm usually @ 120/78 @ 55 bps. My high was 198/104 Monday and I had a few 175/101 last night.
> 
> Not sure wtf is going on but I'm not happy about it. At least no chest pains during those episodes.


Anxiety will do that too, have you googled hypertension meds + covid vaccines?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Hows your BP CC? Mine has been going haywire for 3 days now. Seems like my BP meds are not kicking in right and it's out of control. Overall it's hanging around 130/85 @70 bps. That's high for me as an average. I'm usually @ 120/78 @ 55 bps. My high was 198/104 Monday and I had a few 175/101 last night.
> 
> Not sure wtf is going on but I'm not happy about it. At least no chest pains during those episodes.


Also make sure yer potassium levels are high enough, eat a banana or drink some milk.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Erratic heartbeat is also really common with dehydration. I'd try to stay up on fluids to see if you notice a difference.


Na my heart is beating good. No arrhythmias. Only a skip once in a while and that's been going on for years.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anxiety will do that too, have you googled hypertension meds + covid vaccines?


I do have anxiety and that "could" be a possibility but I've been dealing with anxiety for 30 years and I'm not 100% on that diagnosis atm.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Also make sure yer potassium levels are high enough, eat a banana or drink some milk.


Been eating a banana or 2 a day plus a gallon of water. I have noticed an increase of BP with smaller doses of salt since the vaccine. I turned down the salt since then. Watching my BP like a hawk and trying to take it easy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I do have anxiety and that "could" be a possibility but I've been dealing with anxiety for 30 years and I'm not 100% on that diagnosis atm.


Why not try mindfulness meditation? You can smoke pot and do it too, provided pot does not fuck you up too much, studies have shown it can act as another tier of BP meds. Try a free online MBSR course or spend some bucks and attend a local one if you can, makes ya happy and drops yer baggage too. If your condition is labile to stress, it can help, but some folks are wired for hypertension. Diet and exercise along with medication and meditation might be a useful approach.

I'm currently improving my diet and fitness, age is catching up too fast and I want some energy back, better endurance and health.
Online MBSR/Mindfulness (Free) (palousemindfulness.com)


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The AZ is knocking the crap out of me. I feel like I was hit by a bus. Chills, soreness and fatigue along with a headache and a temperature.
> 
> I guess it’s working.


A friends wife was sick as a dog for 3 days after the moderna shot, she wouldn't go back for the second shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Been eating a banana or 2 a day plus a gallon of water. I have noticed an increase of BP with smaller doses of salt since the vaccine. I turned down the salt since then. Watching my BP like a hawk and trying to take it easy.


Cortisol is a stress hormone and chronic levels can inflame the inside of blood vessels and make cholesterol stick like glue. Meditation and evoking the relaxation response is the only way known to drop cortisol levels like a rock. Part of the "feel good" in meditation practice is resetting the hormones and stress chemical soup that predisposes our mood. Cortisol levels remain lowered for hours after too, unless ya get pissed or frightened.

It takes about 8 weeks to experience the full spectrum of perceptual and psychological changes, but the physical benefits start right away, so does the reduced anxiety and increased happiness. It's exercise and works the same way and it takes as long to get into "shape".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A friends wife was sick as a dog for 3 days after the moderna shot, she wouldn't go back for the second shot.


Personally I don't give a shit about feeling sick, I've been sick before, I do care about getting sick with covid. She should be 80% covered and she has lot's of time to change her mind.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 14, 2021)

Another friend got the J&J and only had a little soreness at the injection site.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another friend got the J&J and only had a little soreness at the injection site.


Mine was sore the next day from the Pfizer vaccine, but my wife said her arm felt like it was about to fall off it hurt so bad.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The AZ is knocking the crap out of me. I feel like I was hit by a bus. Chills, soreness and fatigue along with a headache and a temperature.
> 
> I guess it’s working.


Thats the microchips getting settled. Don't fight it.

It's so much better if you don't fight it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another friend got the J&J and only had a little soreness at the injection site.


Reactions are like covid, a crap shoot, only with covid ya can come up with snake eyes.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 14, 2021)

You guys are a riot!

It's not quite as funny here with Harold being sent to the corner by the completely unbiased admin here. Well hopefully his suspension is just a 24-hour one like mine was. Don't worry, he'll be back.

It is pretty sad to see so much one-sided censoring around these parts. Funny how some users are allowed to Troll-it-up relentlessly, while others get sent to the corner for more minor offenses. Well, I guess that's the sad state of the world these days. Humans are humans, so I shouldn't be surprised to see anything different here.

I see why some of you are so hyper-focused on Trump. He really did fuck our society up with his divide and conquer mentality, which is living on now, well past his term. This herd mentality has got to stop. Do I really have to be a Democrat OR Republican? Can't I just keep my 'no party affiliation", and focus on specific issues? Do I really have to be "for" OR "against" something? Can't it be safe to be cautious and ask questions? I think that sometimes people forget that the world is round, and that if you go to far one direction, you may find yourself having just taking one giant step backwards via the long route.

Well I have a video shoot tonight. I'm teaching this young guy who has a lot of potential and motivation, how to run a multi-camera streaming switcher. Who knows @rollitup , if he's nice I might even let him plug in a speaker.


----------



## mooray (Apr 14, 2021)

You totally can! It's just that some reasons have major consistency issues and inconsistency is the first odor to emanate from bs. I'm NPP as well, just because I prefer to focus on merit, not club. Nobody argues with Harold when he says it's his right, but then the links from a known anti-vaxxer site gets argument because it fails the merit test. Your safety arguments seem bogus, so I'll argue that. You just say you're worried about it and it's your right to take it when you're comfortable and what can I say? Nothing really to say. My wife is in the same boat. She's been fighting a blood clot for twenty years and is worried about it. Tough to argue.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Hows your BP CC? Mine has been going haywire for 3 days now. Seems like my BP meds are not kicking in right and it's out of control. Overall it's hanging around 130/85 @70 bps. That's high for me as an average. I'm usually @ 120/78 @ 55 bps. My high was 198/104 Monday and I had a few 175/101 last night.
> 
> Not sure wtf is going on but I'm not happy about it. At least no chest pains during those episodes.


I haven’t checked my BP bit that’s a good idea. I’m starting to feel a little better but still have a fever. Pretty much slept on the couch all day.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You guys are a riot!
> 
> It's not quite as funny here with Harold being sent to the corner by the completely unbiased admin here. Well hopefully his suspension is just a 24-hour one like mine was. Don't worry, he'll be back.
> 
> ...









He hit a wall with his bullshit and went to what was just trolling man, it is pretty insulting you acting like he wasn't. Trolls are going to troll, but crying about it without actually showing that they are not just another paid troll just makes you look suspect again.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/please-ban-me-says-the-propagandist-puppet.997760/

You making this about political sides is even more bullshit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thats the microchips getting settled. Don't fight it.
> 
> It's so much better if you don't fight it.


I’m starting to think I might have received the Vista chip, FFS.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 50 shades of bullshit


How about argue your point with facts, not conspiracy theory bullshit.

Right now, people like Google, Facebook, Twitter and others are all under fire for allowing completely bogus bullshit to propagate on their platforms. Congress is actively considering removing site owners' and web hosts' immunity from what is posted on their sites.

That means when you spread completely unfounded conspiracy theories, if the site owner allows it, they can be sued for it. It's coming pal, rest assured. That's why sites like Parler got nuked off of every store there is and they're pretty much gutted.

As far as having a disagreement goes, I've argued with @rollitup on several occasions as well as quite a few others on this site.

I have never been banned for it.

So sell your self pity bullshit someplace else. If you're not intelligent enough to make your own arguments based on LEGITIMATE science, you and your conspiracy theory, bullshit friends deserve whatever happens to you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m starting to think I might have received the Vista chip, FFS.


If you find yourself crashing and rebooting you'll know!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 14, 2021)

Dbden420 said:


> Enjoy your experimental vaccine don't shame others for not jumping on the same idiotic bandwagon, have a brain.


Grow a set of balls, put on your big boy panties and get the shot. 

Then you can make a contribution to society, for the first time in your life.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> How about argue your point with facts, not conspiracy theory bullshit.
> 
> Right now, people like Google, Facebook, Twitter and others are all under fire for allowing completely bogus bullshit to propagate on their platforms. Congress is actively considering removing site owners' and web hosts' immunity from what is posted on their sites.
> 
> ...


Can't argue with an intellectual like you, you're absolutely correct. Apolologies. I can be a real ass-hat. I'm learning, keep opinions to myself from now on. Sorry for rufffuling your feathers. I'll behave. Thanks for making me " see the light


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m starting to think I might have received the Vista chip, FFS.


Stand by for an update, do not switch yourself off!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tweaked COVID vaccines from Pfizer, Moderna targeting variants | king5.com 

*COVID vaccine test subjects getting 3rd shot in fight against variants*
*Already an easier-to-spread version of the coronavirus found months ago has become the most common variant now circulating in the United States.*

Dozens of Americans are rolling up their sleeves for a third dose of COVID-19 vaccine -- *this time, shots tweaked to guard against a worrisome mutated version of the virus.*

Make no mistake: The vaccines currently being rolled out across the U.S. offer strong protection. But new studies of experimental updates to the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines mark a critical first step toward an alternative if the virus eventually outsmarts today’s shots.

“We need to be ahead of the virus,” said Dr. Nadine Rouphael of Emory University, who is helping to lead a study of Moderna's tweaked candidate. “We know what it's like when we're behind.”
It's not clear if or when protection would wane enough to require an update but, "realistically we want to turn COVID into a sniffle,” she added.

Viruses constantly evolve, and the world is in a race to vaccinate millions and tamp down the coronavirus before even more mutants emerge. More than 119 million Americans have had at least one vaccine dose, and 22% of the population is fully vaccinated, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Much of the rest of the world is far behind that pace.

Already an easier-to-spread version found in Britain just months ago has become the most common variant now circulating in the United States, one that’s fortunately vaccine-preventable.

But globally, there's concern that first-generation vaccines may offer less protection against a different variant that first emerged in South Africa. All the major vaccine makers are tweaking their recipes in case an update against that so-called B.1.351 virus is needed. Now experimental doses from Moderna and Pfizer are being put to the test.
In suburban Atlanta, Emory asked people who received Moderna's original vaccine a year ago in a first-stage study to also help test the updated shot. Volunteer Cole Smith said returning wasn’t a tough decision.

“The earlier one, it was a great success and, you know, millions of people are getting vaccinated now,” Smith told The Associated Press. “If we’re helping people with the old one, why not volunteer and help people with the new one?”
The study, funded by the National Institutes of Health, isn’t just testing Moderna’s experimental variant vaccine as a third-shot immune booster. Researchers at Emory and three other medical centers also are enrolling volunteers who haven’t yet received any kind of COVID-19 vaccination.

They want to know: Could people be vaccinated just with two doses of the variant vaccine and not the original? Or one dose of each kind? Or even get the original and the variant dose combined into the same injection?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You guys are a riot!
> 
> *Whining removed *



I've already shut you down, you just don't know when to stop. You and Hal are the whipping boys of the week!

I've established that you are unable to match wits with me, and our "toe to toe" IQ comparison was ignored by you. I know that you are proud of your community college diploma, but the rest of us call your school "high school with ashtrays" and disregard it as an achievement. Since I'm probably twice your age, you will never be better than me, so suck it up kid.

You should stop now, while you're behind.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 14, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I've already shut you down, you just don't know when to stop. You and Hal are the whipping boys of the week!
> 
> I've established that you are unable to match wits with me, and our "toe to toe" IQ comparison was ignored by you. I know that you are proud of your community college diploma, but the rest of us call your school "high school with ashtrays" and disregard it as an achievement. Since I'm probably twice your age, you will never be better than me, so suck it up kid.
> 
> You should stop now, while you're behind.


woah


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

Covid-19: About a Third of U.S. Adults Have Received at Least One Dose of a Vaccine - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 

*Covid-19: About a Third of U.S. Adults Have Received at Least One Dose of a Vaccine*
A third of U.S. adults have received first doses, but New York and Arkansas lag in giving all adults vaccine access.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

Here is what a Trump can do for your country, Brazil's version. Looks like a hundred or two million of our spare vaccine doses are gonna end up in Brazil, Canada ordered 800 million doses early of the top candidates for a population of 38 million, so we should have some to spare, one day.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*‘The entire system is on the verge of collapse’: Covid-19 overwhelms Brazil.*

*The patients began arriving at hospitals in Porto Alegre far sicker and younger than before*. Funeral homes were experiencing a steady uptick in business, while exhausted doctors and nurses pleaded in February for a lockdown to save lives.

But Sebastião Melo, Porto Alegre’s mayor, argued there was a greater imperative.

“Put your life on the line so that we can save the economy,” Mr. Melo appealed to his constituents in late February.

Now Porto Alegre, a prosperous city in southern Brazil, is at the heart of a stunning breakdown of the country’s health care system — a crisis foretold.

More than a year into the pandemic, deaths in Brazil are at their peak and highly contagious variants of the coronavirus are sweeping the nation, enabled by political dysfunction, widespread complacency and conspiracy theories. The country, whose leader, President Jair Bolsonaro, has played down the threat of the virus, is now reporting more new cases and deaths per day than any other country in the world.

“We have never seen a failure of the health system of this magnitude,” said Ana de Lemos, the executive director of Doctors Without Borders in Brazil. “And we don’t see a light at the end of the tunnel.”

On Wednesday, the country surpassed 300,000 Covid-19 deaths, with roughly 125 Brazilians succumbing to the disease every hour. Health officials in public and private hospitals were scrambling to expand critical care units, stock up on dwindling supplies of oxygen and procure scarce intubation sedatives that are being sold at an exponential markup.

_Sound familiar?_
*BRAZIL’S COLLAPSE*
Read the full article about how political infighting, distrust of science and a highly contagious variant have overwhelmed Brazil.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thats the microchips getting settled. Don't fight it.
> 
> It's so much better if you don't fight it.


It is the nanobots that are the real sticker. They are taking over and the body is giving a good fight. But you know, in the end, resistance is futile.


----------



## printer (Apr 14, 2021)

I was the straw that broke the back, me with my "you are either a fool or a troll", the dickfest came in reply. I feel so.... ...dirty. I should not have held up the mirror.



On way to intelligent people my niece has a double masters and is working on her third. It is in the Humanities, physiological shit, think one was society something. Or is she working on her forth? She had her second quite a few years ago.

Hey, does anybody remember Kennedy getting shot? It was on the TV, my mom was cooking and ironing in the kitchen. There was a door between the kitchen and the dining room with the TV in there. The door was open and you can see the TV from the kitchen. I really was not up on the US at that time, just remember everyone there was really sad.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> woah


His next sock puppet will post in 4...3...2...1...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 14, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I've already shut you down, you just don't know when to stop. You and Hal are the whipping boys of the week!
> 
> I've established that you are unable to match wits with me, and our "toe to toe" IQ comparison was ignored by you. I know that you are proud of your community college diploma, but the rest of us call your school "high school with ashtrays" and disregard it as an achievement. Since I'm probably twice your age, you will never be better than me, so suck it up kid.
> 
> You should stop now, while you're behind.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 14, 2021)

So how can you tell you have sufficient levels of antibodies? By getting covid I guess, I hope they are giving refunds for this shit. No wonder it doesn't work so well with variants, unlike the mRNAs, J&J and and AZ.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The U.A.E. offers a third dose of Chinese vaccine to some with low immune response. - The New York Times (nytimes.com)

*The U.A.E. offers a third dose of Chinese vaccine to some with low immune response.*
The distributor of China’s Sinopharm vaccine in the United Arab Emirates says it has started offering a “very small number” of people a third shot after these recipients reported insufficient levels of antibodies following a two-dose regimen.

The distributor, G42 Healthcare, has found that some people were “not really responsive” to the Sinopharm vaccine, Walid Zaher, the company’s chief researcher, told Dubai Eye Radio on Sunday.

Dr. Zaher’s disclosure could add to questions about the overall efficacy of the Sinopharm vaccine, which has been rolled out to at least six countries. *The state-owned company has not reported detailed Phase 3 clinical data for scientists to independently assess the strength of its vaccines. Sinopharm did not respond to a request for comment.*

It is unclear which of Sinopharm’s two vaccines Dr. Zaher was referring to. One was developed in conjunction with the Beijing Institute of Biological Products, and the other with the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products. In December, the Emirates became the first government to approve the vaccine that was made with the Beijing Institute.

Dr. Zaher said that G42 Healthcare had approached people to be part of a study in which they were given a third shot.

“No one vaccine will be working for everyone,” he said.

Pfizer and BioNTech said last month that they planned to test a third booster shot in response to concerns over coronavirus variants. Similarly, Moderna said it had shipped doses of a newly adjusted vaccine to the National Institutes of Health for testing that would address the variant first detected in South Africa, known as B.1.351.

Dr. Farida al-Hosani, a spokeswoman for the Emirates’ health sector, has also said that residents and Emiratis inoculated with the Sinopharm vaccine can get a third dose if they do not develop sufficient antibodies, telling the National newspaper this month that only a small number of people would be affected.

Dr. Zaher said he did not know the exact number of people who would require a third shot “because obviously we did not measure everyone, but it’s a very small number.” He said anyone who was concerned about their antibody levels after receiving the Sinopharm vaccine could approach their doctor about getting a third shot.

Sinopharm has said the vaccine made with the Beijing Institute has an efficacy rate of 79 percent, while the one made with the Wuhan Institute of Biological Products has an efficacy rate of 72.5 percent. Both are above the 50 percent threshold that the World Health Organization has said would make a vaccine effective for general use.

In addition to Sinopharm, the Emirates, which is inoculating its population faster than any country except Israel and the Seychelles, is also using the Pfizer-BioNTech, Oxford-AstraZeneca and Sputnik V vaccines. The government is donating some of the Sinopharm doses it purchased to countries where it has strategic or commercial interests, including the Seychelles and Egypt.

But some doctors in Egypt have been reluctant to receive the shots, citing a lack of trust in the data released by Sinopharm and the Emirates, where some of the trials were held. Malaysia, one of the Emirates’ biggest trading partners, also declined an offer of 500,000 doses, saying that regulators would have to independently approve the Sinopharm vaccine.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You guys are a riot!
> 
> It's not quite as funny here with Harold being sent to the corner by the completely unbiased admin here. Well hopefully his suspension is just a 24-hour one like mine was. Don't worry, he'll be back.
> 
> ...


i asked you long ago to list the risks of getting the vaccine and you just decided to cry like this instead

no one takes you seriously


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 14, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not a list, pedophile


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bonus points for a smoker! (not the person)


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I've established that you are unable to match wits with me, and our "toe to toe" IQ comparison was ignored by you.


You consider yourself witty? I think that's the funniest thing I've ever seen you post.

I didn't ignore anything. It was supposed to be a competition, a little factoid that you seem to have tacitly avoided, not a rehash of past personal accomplishments from decades ago.

I bet you're the kind of guy who, when challenged to a foot race, tells yarns of how many medals you won on the track team way back in high school. If you really wanna step up, ask your Mensa buddies to set up the competition. 

It's all good bro. Most near-geniuses I know don't spend their time on message boards trying to insult others. I guess you're different. And very special.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's all good bro. Most near-geniuses I know don't spend their time on message boards trying to insult others.


And yet here you are, self proclaimed genius, attempting that very thing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

I would imagine the reaction from the Chinese killed virus vaccine and other such approaches would be even worse. The people with the AZ issues apparently have a rare preexisting condition. Now that treatment protocols are established and it is better understood, the risks should be greatly mitigated. Physician education and labeling should take care of the issue, the risks are still very low compared to birth control pills and other medications.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hard choices emerge as link between AstraZeneca vaccine and rare clotting disorder becomes clearer | Science | AAAS (sciencemag.org)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hard choices emerge as link between AstraZeneca vaccine and rare clotting disorder becomes clearer*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2021)

I am now nigh-invulnerable.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would imagine the reaction from the Chinese killed virus vaccine and other such approaches would be even worse. The people with the AZ issues apparently have a rare preexisting condition. Now that treatment protocols are established and it is better understood, the risks should be greatly mitigated. Physician education and labeling should take care of the issue, the risks are still very low compared to birth control pills and other medications.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hard choices emerge as link between AstraZeneca vaccine and rare clotting disorder becomes clearer | Science | AAAS (sciencemag.org)
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hard choices emerge as link between AstraZeneca vaccine and rare clotting disorder becomes clearer*


While the AZ vaccine may have a slight (practically statistically insignificant) risk, the benefits outweigh the risk, IMO. 









Elderly Show Similar Response To 1st AstraZeneca, Pfizer Shots: Study


The first study to directly compare immune reactions between Pfizer's and AstraZeneca's COVID-19 vaccines found strong and broadly similar antibody responses in over 80-year-olds after a first dose of either shot, scientists said on Wednesday.




www.ndtv.com





Feeling much better today, fever broke last night. What’s the status on your vaccine date DIY?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Got my first Pfizer.


----------



## printer (Apr 15, 2021)

*Ivanka Trump's vaccination sparks backlash among her fans*

Ivanka Trump took to social media for the first time since President Biden’s inauguration to announce she was vaccinated against the coronavirus. But some fans aren’t too pleased.

“Today, I got the shot!!! I hope that you do too! Thank you Nurse Torres!!!” she captioned her Instagram photo, where Trump can be seen receiving her shot in her new home state of Florida, where she moved after leaving Washington, D.C.

While she encouraged her followers to get vaccinated as well, some voiced their discontent with her decision and a distrust of the vaccine.

“Nope not putting that in my body,” one follower wrote.

“No thanks! With a 99% survival rate, I shall pass,” another said. “With Bill Gates involved I will not get one.”

“Because of the 99.8% survival rate of a virus they’ve never identified? Anthony Fauci and Andrew Cuomo would be proud,” one follower added.

“Ugh. A vaccine for a HOAX?” replied another.









Ivanka Trump’s vaccination sparks backlash among her fans


“Today, I got the shot!!! I hope that you do too! Thank you Nurse Torres!!!” Trump captioned her Instagram photo.




thehill.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, it's entirely her fault for not being a complete dumbass and wanting to live.

The entire Trump family is vaccinated because they don't want to die.

Trump followers are too stupid to see Trump's lies for what they are. They deserve everything that happens to them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Pretty slick set up for my shot, 2 lines driving through a large fire station, in one side and out the other, took 20 minutes.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Just found out a friends daughter and two grandkids have tested positive, elementary school age. The daughter is very sick but refuses to go to the hospital, the kids have fevers and sore throats so far. The daughters oxygen level was 76 yesterday and she refuses to go the hospital, not good.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ivanka Trump's vaccination sparks backlash among her fans*
> 
> Ivanka Trump took to social media for the first time since President Biden’s inauguration to announce she was vaccinated against the coronavirus. But some fans aren’t too pleased.
> 
> ...


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 15, 2021)

The whole FKN disgusting hypocritical clan are playing these people for the fools they are.ccguns


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You consider yourself witty? I think that's the funniest thing I've ever seen you post.
> 
> I didn't ignore anything. It was supposed to be a competition, a little factoid that you seem to have tacitly avoided, not a rehash of past personal accomplishments from decades ago.
> 
> ...


I bet you're the kind of guy who sits on the stack of grow buckets


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

My friends daughter is a anti-vaccine moron.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> My friends daughter is a anti-vaccine moron.


If the kids die it'll be God's will. If they live it'll be a miracle of God.

I absolutely loath idiots.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

My friend has been fighting with her daughter for two days to go to the hospital, moron refuses to go, sounds like Darwin will sort this one out sadly.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

Call health and human services. Tell them the kids are being slowly killed without medical aide. It's about the only shot he's got.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 15, 2021)

If people are only concerned about the survival rate, they have been critically misinformed regarding the true danger of Covid, which is the extreme inflammatory response that is causing so much long term permanent kidney, heart, lung, and neurological damage even in people whose cases were mild. This pandemic will affect our health premiums for generations due to the millions of people who survive Covid, yet suffered permanent organ damage.


----------



## mooray (Apr 15, 2021)

What's funny is that you can take a million people and give each one a glass of water and one of them is going to die tomorrow. Not gonna have anything to do with the water, but we could sure sell it that way and a certain type is going to freak out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> While the AZ vaccine may have a slight (practically statistically insignificant) risk, the benefits outweigh the risk, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First shot of Pfizer next Saturday (24th) and the second one in August, I might not be invincible, but my odds of ending up in the hospital or ICU are greatly diminished. By the time I get the booster 105 days later my immune response to covid should be broader through the natural adaptation of B cell response mutation. Apparently the longer you are vaccinated the better you will be able to handle variants.

I'm not concerned about short term side effects, I have opioid pain medication that I seldom use on hand if it becomes an issue of pain. As for feeling like shit, been there done that, I'll bet you've had worse hangovers!


----------



## mooray (Apr 15, 2021)

Right on. Had no idea the Pfizer had such a gap.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> If people are only concerned about the survival rate, they have been critically misinformed regarding the true danger of Covid, which is the extreme inflammatory response that is causing so much long term permanent kidney, heart, lung, and neurological damage even in people whose cases were mild.


I've been saying this for probably a year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> Right on. Had no idea the Pfizer had such a gap.


In Canada it does because of supply issues, covering everybody 80% is better than half uncovered, then it would average 45% population protection.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As for feeling like shit, been there done that, I'll bet you've had worse hangovers!


True that. I was surprised to feel as bad as I did but it’s a small price to pay for protection.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

I feel fine and don't even have a sore arm yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I feel fine and don't even have a sore arm yet.


If you find yourself crashing and rebooting blame Bill Gates, better hope ya don't see blue with hexadecimal numbers or yer fucked!


----------



## mooray (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In Canada it does because of supply issues, covering everybody 80% is better than half uncovered, then it would average 45% population protection.


Well that's a little bit of a bummer. Planning on visiting the bible belt anytime soon? Probably a surplus out there.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I feel fine and don't even have a sore arm yet.


That’s probably because your vaccine worked differently than mine. I was actually injected with a mild version of a corona virus.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I've been saying this for probably a year.


True.

Most of the information I have on long term effects and long haulers of Covid I've gotten from your posts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s probably because your vaccine worked differently than mine. I was actually injected with a mild version of a corona virus.


An adenovirus, a weakened, genetically modified monkey virus. Have you had a craving for bananas?  I prefer the mRNA's, cleaner IMHO, but any port in a storm and ya might hit the rocks trying to make safe harbor.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I feel fine and don't even have a sore arm yet.


Got Pfizer yesterday. Arm got sore way later but I went to work and worked 10 hours. Not bad though. Feel good today too. But the weirdest shit is happening. Whenever I use my phone the 5G icon starts repeatedly flashing and a Microsoft logo comes up next to it


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> What's funny is that you can take a million people and give each one a glass of water and one of them is going to die tomorrow. Not gonna have anything to do with the water, but we could sure sell it that way and a certain type is going to freak out.


I think on average it would actually be about 23 people would have died the next day.

(7708 people die everyday in America /330 million people in America)*1 million people who drank that water = 23 people would die on average the next day.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Whenever I use my phone the 5G icon starts repeatedly flashing and a Microsoft logo comes up next to it


Lucky bastard. All I get is the loading dialog.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Lucky bastard. All I get is the loading dialog.


Try standing closer to the power lines


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Try standing closer to the power lines


Will do.

Should I wait until it's raining and lightning and hold a long, steel rod in my other hand at the same time?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Pfizer CEO says third Covid vaccine dose likely needed within 12 months
> 
> 
> Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said people will "likely" need a third dose of a Covid-19 vaccine within 12 months of getting fully vaccinated.
> ...


Profitable too! Don't forget that! A good idea though.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First shot of Pfizer next Saturday (24th) and the second one in August, I might not be invincible, but my odds of ending up in the hospital or ICU are greatly diminished. By the time I get the booster 105 days later my immune response to covid should be broader through the natural adaptation of B cell response mutation. Apparently the longer you are vaccinated the better you will be able to handle variants.
> 
> I'm not concerned about short term side effects, I have opioid pain medication that I seldom use on hand if it becomes an issue of pain. As for feeling like shit, been there done that, I'll bet you've had worse hangovers!


August?

Is that a normal interval?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Profitable too! Don't forget that! A good idea though.



Don't forget about the 30 year study of the other corona viruses that affect humans, immunity only lasted 1 year at most.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> August?
> 
> Is that a normal interval?


That is an act of desperation, but fortunately it is backed up by data, 100% of the country covered 80% is better than half not covered at all.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is an act of desperation, but fortunately it is backed up by data, 100% of the country covered 80% is better than half not covered at all.


Hopefully you won’t have to wait that long anyway. We may get a loan of some J&J.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully you won’t have to wait that long anyway. We may get a loan of some J&J.


Once a Pfizer man always a Pfizer man! We will be locked in the brand in like GM and Ford used to be for many.  Why people are saying Bill has different microchips for every vaccine!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

My second Pfizer shot will be 22 days from the first, we have a Pfizer plant here making it, not sure if that helped. My shoulder is getting sore, guess it takes a few hours to kick in.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once a Pfizer man always a Pfizer man! We will be locked in the brand in like GM and Ford used to be for many.  Why people are saying Bill has different microchips for every vaccine!


Yes, I understand that. If we can get more of the AZ and J & J it could free up Pfizer and Moderna for second doses.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yes, I understand that. If we can get more of the AZ and J & J it could free up Pfizer and Moderna for second doses.


I expect younger people and teens will be given it, provided we can get supplies. The UK have almost half the country covered with AZ and things are looking good there. The J&J and AZ are probably just as effective as the mRNAs, if apples are compared to apples. The fact that they are in the 90% range against the original strains is helping them to deal with variants better than some other vaccines like the Sinovaccine and perhaps the Sputnik V that don't have proper clinical trials and are perhaps just 50% effective.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I expect younger people and teens will be given it, provided we can get supplies. The UK have almost half the country covered with AZ and things are looking good there. The J&J and AZ are probably just as effective as the mRNAs, if apples are compared to apples. The fact that they are in the 90% range against the original strains is helping them to deal with variants better than some other vaccines like the Sinovaccine and perhaps the Sputnik V that don't have proper clinical trials and are perhaps just 50% effective.


I’m thinking I probably won’t have to wait too long before I get my second shot.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m thinking I probably won’t have to wait too long before I get my second shot.


I think you might be right, the hesitancy of some will work to the advantage of others who can better asses risks, it's one of them Darwin things...


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Have a slight fever now but don't feel bad.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Have a slight fever now but don't feel bad.


Just take it easy. Don't screw around and do anything exertive like decide to mow the lawn or move the dumbbells up to the attic.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Have a slight fever now but don't feel bad.


Walk it off lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

Maybe we can send some north.




Report: U.S. Expected to Have 300 Million Extra Coronavirus Vaccine Doses in July


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe we can send some north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be nice, but by then I expect the 800 million doses we have on back order since the start of this will come in, just send some of what we ordered! We and you guys will end up giving away billions of doses or selling the excess and reassigning contracts to other countries. I think this summer and fall we should hit south Mexico, central and south America as our area of initial responsibility along with the Caribbean. Europe too if they are short by then, where ever the traffic coming into north America is highest. We will begin domestic mRNA vaccine production by the end of the year and perhaps produce something like the AZ too, we are going into the vaccine manufacturing business again, it's settled here, never again.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe we can send some north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canada will have enough excess vaccine doses already on order to almost fully cover South America alone with two doses.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


>


Probably not smart posting selfies on here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 15, 2021)

The human skid mark is back


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Probably not smart posting selfies on here.


I was on the list for J&J. Really odd denial for 6 women getting blood clots from 6.8 million injections given. 0.0008% chance. Hormonal birth control or air travel are exponentially more likely to cause blood clots. Proven, although not perfect, vaccine production method. Others are new science. And a lifetime of boosters for your exploitation as it is starting to appear. 

I don't care. Get your shots or lock yourself away. TY.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Probably not smart posting selfies on here.


It was my first impulse, but I saw yer comment! Good one


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was on the list for J&J. Really odd denial for 6 women getting blood clots from 6.8 million injections given. 0.0008% chance. Hormonal birth control or air travel are exponentially more likely to cause blood clots. Proven, although not perfect, vaccine production method. Others are new science. And a lifetime of boosters for your exploitation as it is starting to appear.
> 
> I don't care. Get your shots or lock yourself away. TY.


Get my second one tomorrow


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 15, 2021)

AstraZeneca doses 'not exactly flying off the shelves' for Ontarians 55-plus, infectious diseases expert says | CityNews Toronto


Health Canada said that a rare blood clotting syndrome may be linked to AstraZeneca, but the agency says the benefits of the shot still outweigh any risks.



www.680news.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> AstraZeneca doses 'not exactly flying off the shelves' for Ontarians 55-plus, infectious diseases expert says | CityNews Toronto
> 
> 
> Health Canada said that a rare blood clotting syndrome may be linked to AstraZeneca, but the agency says the benefits of the shot still outweigh any risks.
> ...


Infection models for Ontario in the next few weeks are frightening, you will need to lock down hard and be hard on those who violate it or mask rules. This time any protests should be surrounded by cops all arrested and interned, send a message, consequences must be immediate with these people, because I feel the habitually discount future consequences. Organizers and leaders should be singled out for extraordinary fines as well. Lives are on the line, hundreds of them, show an appropriate level of concern. The hospitals will be overwhelmed and the case mortality rate will skyrocket.

PS mask up and lay low, you ain't out of the woods yet, a few more weeks. I know ya know, but I'll tell ya again!  

I'm gonna PM @Jimdamick and tell the fucker I know his name and will make a special trip to Connecticut to piss on his fucking grave this summer if he doesn't get vaccinated and dies of covid!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The human skid mark is back



hey! good to see ya again, sticky shoes!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Infection models for Ontario in the next few weeks are frightening, you will need to lock down hard and be hard on those who violate it or mask rules. This time any protests should be surrounded by cops all arrested and interned, send a message, consequences must be immediate with these people, because I feel the habitually discount future consequences. Organizers and leaders should be singled out for extraordinary fines as well. Lives are on the line, hundreds of them, show an appropriate level of concern. The hospitals will be overwhelmed and the case mortality rate will skyrocket.
> 
> PS mask up and lay low, you ain't out of the woods yet, a few more weeks. I know ya know, but I'll tell ya again!
> 
> I'm gonna PM @Jimdamick and tell the fucker I know his name and will make a special trip to Connecticut to piss on his fucking grave this summer if he doesn't get vaccinated and dies of covid!


Jim is not leaving his cave. Let him be. How about berate some 18-35 year olds for playing look at me and grab ass?

Keep it real. Attacks only produce resentment.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once a Pfizer man always a Pfizer man!


Don't they make Viagra?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Don't they make Viagra?


They make a lot of things. Unfortunately they're not known to be all too honest..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 15, 2021)

All the drug companies are crooked to some extent


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 15, 2021)

If you have to "ask your doctor if <insert drug du jour> is _right_ for you", then your doctor isn't doing his job


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 15, 2021)

I have the vaccine


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> All the drug companies are crooked to some extent


How reassuring!


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> All the drug companies are crooked to some extent


Right


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 15, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Keep it real. Attacks only produce resentment.


What attacks, he'll be dead, ya can't attack someone who is already dead. The best I can do is desecrate my Buddy's @Jimdamick grave, contact his priest, tell him it was suicide and have him disinterred and buried with the protestants.

Trust me this will take effort and money and involve a long road trip, it just shows I care.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 16, 2021)

Just as I expected talk of a 3rd shot (booster) starting as Phizer CEO stated yesterday, this is going to be a saga.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

It will be a yearly vaccine, I've thought that since last spring. Fever is gone, temp only went up 1 degree and never felt bad, shoulder feels a little better, was surprised how tender it got.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It will be a yearly vaccine, I've thought that since last spring. Fever is gone, temp only went up 1 degree and never felt bad, shoulder feels a little better, was surprised how tender it got.


Not bad. Congratulations. Which one ?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Not bad. Congratulations. Which one ?


1st Pfizer


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 1st Pfizer


Awesome! What a relief .
I just purchased this iron on to make my husbands “I got the Shot” T shirt.


----------



## CCGNZ (Apr 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It will be a yearly vaccine, I've thought that since last spring. Fever is gone, temp only went up 1 degree and never felt bad, shoulder feels a little better, was surprised how tender it got.


If you got that type of reaction from Phizer#1 then I think you will probably be in bed after Phizer#2,sorry to say,because #1 usually doesn't have fever associated w/it,take note.ccguns


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 16, 2021)

You vaccinated folks be sure to keep wearing your masks, don't travel, and don't forget that you can still infect others. Be sure to get all your annual boosters too.


----------



## mooray (Apr 16, 2021)

Finally, he posts actual information.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You vaccinated folks be sure to keep wearing your masks, don't travel, and don't forget that you can still infect others. Be sure to get all your annual boosters too.
> 
> View attachment 4880503


Right, there is still a pandemic going on.

And you forgot the most important thing. People who are vaccinated, remember that you are also what 95% less likely to end up in the hospital too from catching Covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 16, 2021)

Had a short conversation today with my older friend with covid, she seems to slowly be getting better but is still very sick. She is having neurological problems, seeing things that aren't there and trouble concentrating or doing any task no matter how simple. She didn't take covid real serious before but now is a true believer in how bad it is, I'm just hoping the damage isn't permanent.


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Finally, he posts actual information.


Everybody slips up once in a while.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 16, 2021)

Covid is like murder, gun violence, DUI, drugs, sexual orientation...

Everybody has a strong 'opinion' about them until they happen to them personally. Suddenly, when that happens, they're so open minded it's beyond belief.


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Had a short conversation today with my older friend with covid, she seems to slowly be getting better but is still very sick. She is having neurological problems, seeing things that aren't there and trouble concentrating or doing any task no matter how simple. She didn't take covid real serious before but now is a true believer in how bad it is, I'm just hoping the damage isn't permanent.


I got a neurological condition due to my nervous system having to deal with excessive stimulus (ok, pain). Been ten years and it completely fucked my life. Taco, slipped in with a comment and basically what my point was. When it does happen to you, you wish you can go back in history and change that one thing that put you in your current predicament.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This from one of the, "Jews will not replace us", Tiki torch crowd.


What do you have against Jews? Historically, killers of Jews have denied evidence of their crimes.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We can skip the details of that article previously linked. I do think it's important to look at the data however, and realize that some people have died of unknown reasons after receiving covid vaccinations. One thing that's cool about the VAERS portion of the CDC database is that you can read the details of every case. Sure, nothing has been proven conclusively. Would the people have died anyway? Is there a link to the vax and the death? We don't really know, because they have not yet found a way to conclusively link the two. The science is still very young on all of this. That said, I do think it's also a bit irresponsible to say that no one has died from the vaccination, when we really just don't know yet. Science takes a long time to make final determinations. Did anyone ever figure out what Marvin Hagler died from anyway?


A lot of people have died within 24 hours of vaccination according to VAERS database for unknown reasons.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> No wonder so many people irritate me.......I always knew the earth was inhabited by legions of cretins full of greed and idiots......always warned kids how many there were out there......never realized before all this shit we went through and are still plagued with, just how many there are......mind blowing.....what specimens.................lots of the old ex-patriot talk going on around here...I don't dwell on this mess......I get stoned then play in terra firma.......we're on a "private garden trip " up here...it's magical and washes these twisted mutants out of our heads. As Voltaire (Candide) said.........." cultivate your garden".....,,your mind.


If you are so in love with the vaccine take it! You'll need a top up next year and every year thereafter.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Thousands die every year from aspirin and Tylenol poisonings, every medication and some foods are lethal for some people, peanuts can kill too. Put things into perspective, so far nobody has been able to link a death to a vaccine that 167 million people in America have received as a cause of mortality. A little common sense doesn't hurt in these matters either, don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good.


Something is going to get us all. I would prefer a super quick exit ( the silver lining of a massive coronary) Suffering sucks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Something is going to get us all. I would prefer a super quick exit ( the silver lining of a massive coronary) Suffering sucks.


As Mark Twain observed, nobody gets out alive!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> What do you have against Jews? Historically, killers of Jews have denied evidence of their crimes.


Nice try, but my post cannot be honestly misconstrued as anti-Semitic. We all know who the racists and bigots are, those whose chains are jerked so hard by hate and fear that their heads pop off. Those frightened men carrying torches saying stupid shit marching in a Nazi parade. It's all over, just the mopping up is left to do, the Trumpers lost the election & the country, their souls fled in disgust long ago. The losers in Charlottesville were wannabe death camp guards.

Almost all criminals deny evidence of their guilt, unless they are like the morons who sacked the capital and fucked themselves on camera, talk about white privilege and stupid cunts! The proud boys ain't so proud any more, 20 to life in maximum security is nothing to be proud about.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Almost all criminals deny evidence of their guilt,


I guess they do!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> A lot of people have died within 24 hours of vaccination according to VAERS database for unknown reasons.


How m


conservative said:


> If you are so in love with the vaccine take it! You'll need a top up next year and every year thereafter.


Oh, I got Pfizered right up.......caught beautiful buzz......you are so correct about booster shots, that shit is gonna be a new way of life thanks to the Covid carriers strutting around with no mask. As far as VAERS, their data never connected death to a Covid-19 vaccine ( that I ever read ). Could you please pass that data site to me. Would appreciate. I probably missed that report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> I guess they do!


I mean look at Trump for a good example of a criminal trying to hide his taxes and look at the obstruction of justice and witness intimidation. Only a moron would vote for someone like that the second time around, it was bad enough they voted for "grab them by the pussy" and treason with the Russians, something else he tried to hide!


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> . As far as VAERS, their data never connected death to a Covid-19 vaccine ( that I ever read ). Could you please pass that data site to me. Would appreciate. I probably missed that report.


Not what I said but thanks for playing!


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I mean look at Trump for a good example of a criminal trying to hide his taxes and look at the obstruction of justice and witness intimidation. Only a moron would vote for someone like that the second time around, it was bad enough they voted for "grab them by the pussy" and treason with the Russians, something else he tried to hide!


Did Trump literally invade your cortex and the reasoning process of your brain? Is that all you can conceive of now?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> Did Trump literally invade your cortex and the reasoning process of your brain? Is that all you can conceive of now?


I'm looking forward to the doing of the Donald, so are many others. I figure when they drag him out of Sing sing to face federal charges he will be in an orange jump suit and what hair he has will be a mess. Think any of his trials will be on TV?

He has a large following of heavily armed terrorists and the judge and jury will get hundreds of death threats, so it will be maximum security for Donald, no club fed. I think the federal supermax facility in Colorado might be an appropriate home, until the take him out in a plastic bag. He's all vaccinated up so covid shouldn't be an issue like with Michael Cohen who is doing his time on Park Avenue NYC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> Did Trump literally invade your cortex and the reasoning process of your brain? Is that all you can conceive of now?


BTW I'm the resident skypilot here so if you need any spiritual advice let me know, though I don't preach the gospel of the Buddha any more. I feel you are in turmoil and confusion as your world slips into the past. Constant change is the nature of things and is one of the three kinds of suffering or Dukkha ( unhappiness, pain, unsatisfactoriness, stress). The other two are physical pain and conditionality (need conditions for happiness).

It is always useful to remember we are a process and not a fixed thing, we can evolve and change, at least those with psychological flexibility.

Time for bed to sleep the sleep of the just and contented, nite.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> As Mark Twain observed, nobody gets out alive!


Jim Morrison kinda "borrowed" that quote


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> How m
> 
> Oh, I got Pfizered right up.......caught beautiful buzz......you are so correct about booster shots, that shit is gonna be a new way of life thanks to the Covid carriers strutting around with no mask. As far as VAERS, their data never connected death to a Covid-19 vaccine ( that I ever read ). Could you please pass that data site to me. Would appreciate. I probably missed that report.


People are saying the vaccines make yer cock grow larger!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> Not what I said but thanks for playing!


My apologies......I can nowadays get all mixed up. Sorry for that.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People are saying the vaccines make yer cock grow larger!


So true.......better than an implant, Viagra, or illicit drugs.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm looking forward to the doing of the Donald, so are many others. I figure when they drag him out of Sing sing to face federal charges he will be in an orange jump suit and what hair he has will be a mess. Think any of his trials will be on TV?
> 
> He has a large following of heavily armed terrorists and the judge and jury will get hundreds of death threats, so it will be maximum security for Donald, no club fed. I think the federal supermax facility in Colorado might be an appropriate home, until the take him out in a plastic bag. He's all vaccinated up so covid shouldn't be an issue like with Michael Cohen who is doing his time on Park Avenue NYC.


Wow, maybe he will kiss you to sleep in your dreams if your are lucky! You must really like him!


----------



## printer (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> A lot of people have died within 24 hours of vaccination according to VAERS database for unknown reasons.


Fact check time?

*Fact check: Reports of adverse effects in US database aren’t confirmed to be linked to vaccination*
By Reuters Staff
The video (here) features data collected by the US Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), which is freely available to download (list of files here: here, an updated version of the dataset shown in the video can be downloaded here: here).

Anyone can report events to VAERS (vaers.hhs.gov/reportevent.html) and a disclaimer on the website of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) says: “The reports may contain information that is incomplete, inaccurate, coincidental, or unverifiable” (here). When downloading the data, users are presented with a further disclaimer that the data does not include information from investigations into reported cases. The disclaimer also says “the inclusion of events in VAERS data does not imply causality” (here).

The presenter says she is looking at adverse reactions and deaths in people who have received the COVID-19 vaccine (timestamp 0.10) and then filters this data to show people who are reported to have died. She says this now shows only people who have died within seven days of receiving a vaccine. This is incorrect, there is no limit on reporting deaths related to adverse effects following a vaccine (here). The data includes deaths reported more than seven days after receiving a vaccine ( see VAERS ID 916890). As she scrolls through this filtered list, the presenter says: “These people did not survive the vaccine”.

However, on its website, the CDC says the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) requires vaccination providers to report any death after COVID-19 vaccination to VAERS.

“Reports of death to VAERS following vaccination do not necessarily mean the vaccine caused the death,” it says.


“CDC follows up on any report of death to request additional information and learn more about what occurred and to determine whether the death was a result of the vaccine or unrelated.”

“To date, VAERS has not detected patterns in cause of death that would indicate a safety problem with COVID-19 vaccines.”








Fact check: Reports of adverse effects in US database aren’t confirmed to be linked to vaccination


A video is being shared on social media that sees a presenter examining data from a US system that collects reports of adverse health events that follow the administration of a vaccine.




www.reuters.com





And a bit more to the article, but you get the point. 

Now, if I were to start making statements about covid deaths I would want to give a quick Google to what I am about to say. I just used VAERS and covid deaths, wow. Don't have to do much to find out the facts. The Reuters staff did it for me. Shame they are going to a pay wall. But if you don't make money you won't be around much.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

printer said:


> Fact check time?
> 
> *Fact check: Reports of adverse effects in US database aren’t confirmed to be linked to vaccination*
> By Reuters Staff
> ...


I did not link anything. I always die within 24 hours of some strange thing being injected in me though. No joke.


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> I did not link anything. I always die within 24 hours of some strange thing being injected in me though. No joke.


Like, how many deaths did you die?


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Like, how many deaths did you die?


These days it is almost incalcuable....thank god for the quantum computer I invested in.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> I did not link anything. I always die within 24 hours of some strange thing being injected in me though. No joke.


Penis injections are the worst. I always die to those too


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

Weiner small jokes. Original. The quantum comptroller thanks you.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> Weiner small jokes. Original. The quantum comptroller thanks you.


Who said "small"?


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Who said "small"?


Nice. I have several stocks that will moon boner.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 16, 2021)

printer said:


> Fact check time?
> 
> *Fact check: Reports of adverse effects in US database aren’t confirmed to be linked to vaccination*
> By Reuters Staff
> ...


I really appreciate you passing it on! I'm a sick senior already. Don't need that...guessed I "rolled the dice".


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I really appreciate you passing it on! I'm a sick senior already. Don't need that...guessed I "rolled the dice".


Just take it and shut up seems to be the narrative. And everyone wants to go back to normal so who can blame anyone!


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> Nice. I have several stocks that will moon boner.


Moon boners are awesome. I have several pics of moon boners if you are interested. The stock boners are not so good.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Moon boners are awesome. I have several pics of moon boners if you are interested. The stock boners are not so good.


You are my friend lol


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> You are my friend lol


Friend I am not


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> These days it is almost incalcuable....thank god for the quantum computer I invested in.


Oh! We’re talking video games on blazing fast computer?


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Friend I am not


If you were my enemy I would still consider you a friend because I have read into your soul and it is good. i could be tortured but I would still underestimate the goodness of your soul which is beyond what you think.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

Above all, knowing this I would never be afraid.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> If you were my enemy I would still consider you a friend because I have read into your soul and it is good. i could be tortured but I would still underestimate the goodness of your soul which is beyond what you think.


My soul is very dark and lustful and it yearns to fly silently thru the night into people bedrooms and tickle their toes. Yes I will torture you with endless toe tickling by a spirit.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> My soul is very dark and lustful and it yearns to fly silently thru the night into people bedrooms and tickle their toes. Yes I will torture you by endless toe tickling by a spirit.


And I will laugh in delight and reward you with a faithful companion through your darkest days.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> And I will laugh in delight and reward you with a faithful companion through your darkest days.


Will I have to feed the faithful companion and take it to the vet every 6 months? I don't like chores very much but I do like dark days.


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Will I have to feed the faithful companion and take it to the vet every 6 months? I don't like chores very much but I do like dark days.


looool...


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 16, 2021)

No. I am a firm believer that the human body/nature, has all the answers we need for perfect health. 
If a disease rolls around, we should let our natural immune systems fight that disease off. Only adding natural plants to our diet to aid in healing.
If a person dies, their genetics are too weak to move forward.
I know it sounds harsh. And some might say what if that is You? Then so be it. We are a species. One person is not the world. Our species needs to be empowered. Not just certain people... 
So it should be a totally Natural process. The strongest survive. The ones who are the most intelligent, with the best immune systems etc. 

Problem with this though is that some very powerful people are trying to change the natural environment and DNA of human beings- creating basically a mutated evolved version of humans in the future... unnatural. Impure. Weak overall. This is a real problem. We have to deny their ways and go back to our natural way of living... a way that has the fewest weak-spots. A human living in the beginning of time, had very few weak-spots. We have many. If the sun has a big solar flare and knocks out all our power for a while, 99% of people would be screwed right then and there... WEAK. 
sorry was in the mood to rant lol


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> No. I am a firm believer that the human body/nature, has all the answers we need for perfect health.
> If a disease rolls around, we should let our natural immune systems fight that disease off. Only adding natural plants to our diet to aid in healing.
> If a person dies, their genetics are too weak to move forward.
> I know it sounds harsh. And some might say what if that is You? Then so be it. We are a species. One person is not the world. Our species needs to be empowered. Not just certain people...
> ...


Agree 100%. Lies have become truth and truth is paid for.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> No. I am a firm believer that the human body/nature, has all the answers we need for perfect health.
> If a disease rolls around, we should let our natural immune systems fight that disease off. Only adding natural plants to our diet to aid in healing.
> If a person dies, their genetics are too weak to move forward.
> I know it sounds harsh. And some might say what if that is You? Then so be it. We are a species. One person is not the world. Our species needs to be empowered. Not just certain people...
> ...


I agree. I will go out tomorrow and start darting people with covid from a secret hiding spot. Even babies. If they die..............oh well wasn't meant to be. Thoughts and prayers for the babies.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

conservative said:


> Compromise, you can take me to the vet every 6 months.


I can't afford it. You will have to go out and hunt for food.......................for me as well


----------



## conservative (Apr 16, 2021)

It has been shown that covid immunity protects against variants. This T cell immunity is real as opposed to vax immunity.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I agree. I will go out tomorrow and start darting people with covid from a secret hiding spot. Even babies. If they die..............oh well wasn't meant to be. Thoughts and prayers for the babies.


That's so obnoxious.... I am saying live a natural life, healthy, and if you happen to get it and die, your genetics are not strong enough to keep our species going.
Not intentionally give it to someone just to see if they die the hell is wrong with you...


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 16, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> That's so obnoxious.... I am saying live a natural life, healthy, and if you happen to get it and die, your genetics are not strong enough to keep our species going.
> Not intentionally give it to someone just to see if they die the hell is wrong with you...


Wow what a fucking party pooper you are. A guy just wants to have fun and you want to ruin it.


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Apr 16, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Wow what a fucking party pooper you are. A guy just wants to have fun and you want to ruin it.


kids are off limits for me. joke about literally anything except children. personal opinions and all that..


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## V256.420 (Apr 17, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> kids are off limits for me. joke about literally anything except children. personal opinions and all that..


I'll joke about whatever the fuck I like...............or not. You say survival of the fittest...........well that counts for everyone. Including babies. Covid covered darts aside babies can get sick too and that's the reality of life fucking retard. You are the one saying survival of the fittest yet thoughts and prayers for babies hurts your tender shit stained heart.

Poor baby


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 17, 2021)

BonnMac said:


>


That looks delicious. Ima have some


----------



## harrythehat (Apr 17, 2021)

Should have had mine a month or so ago.
But I'm not having the injection and feel have a valid reason.
My bod is covered in cyst's and don't fancy a needle through one.
I burst one on my chest years ago now have freaking loads all over that area.
Will have the oral when it's ready.
Love a Bit of oral


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

conservative said:


> Just take it and shut up seems to be the narrative. And everyone wants to go back to normal so who can blame anyone!


Naw, we're just prolife, you seem to be against things that save people's lives like vaccines and masks and for things that kill them, like guns. See how easy it is to tell who the real prolife people are? Guns kill tens of thousands of people each year and covid has killed over a half million Americans so far and you promote both. Have you figured out why you are both pitied and despised simultaneously?

A senior with health issues (as you claim) who eschews expert medical opinion with the Brazilian covid variant on the loose, can only be though of as a fool by the vast majority of people. Donald shit in yer ear and it sunk into yer brain, the black and brown people are getting vaccinated and the Trump's chumps will be left out. Good luck with that and don't spread it to others or be a burden to overworked healthcare workers. All the people you watch on FOX including the owners have been vaccinated, Sean and Tucker lined up early, Rupert Murdoch ran off to the UK so he could get it early, even Donald is vaccinated, as are all the Trumps and the rest of the psychos who jerk yer chain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> No. I am a firm believer that the human body/nature, has all the answers we need for perfect health.
> If a disease rolls around, we should let our natural immune systems fight that disease off. Only adding natural plants to our diet to aid in healing.
> If a person dies, their genetics are too weak to move forward.
> I know it sounds harsh. And some might say what if that is You? Then so be it. We are a species. One person is not the world. Our species needs to be empowered. Not just certain people...
> ...


Eugenics was popular in the early 20th century, but is discredited and while evolution is kind to species, it is cruel to individuals. Nature is not nice and unvaccinated children used to die in vast numbers of things we never hear about. Humans form sharing communities that allow them to control their living conditions and take care of one another in the best way they can and we've gotten pretty good at it. By all means live in the woods and forget science and technology, just be prepared for the consequences and diseases. You do plan on using fire Mr. Natural? Oh and agriculture ain't natural either but was a fairly recent human innovation, so I guess it's hunter gathering, no guns though!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> kids are off limits for me. joke about literally anything except children. personal opinions and all that..


1200 infants have died from covid in Brazil with the new variant. You'll get vaccinated to protect children, or you don't really care about them more than your "ideals". To be against vaccines is to be anti child in the worse way and that includes covid that killed many innocent including kids, along with a few fools.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> Should have had mine a month or so ago.
> But I'm not having the injection and feel have a valid reason.
> My bod is covered in cyst's and don't fancy a needle through one.
> I burst one on my chest years ago now have freaking loads all over that area.
> ...


Go to your doctor and get it there, it's not worth the risk with the Brazilian variant on the loose that is filling hospitals with unvaccinated younger people in good health. The brown pill might take some time, time you might not have.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Like, how many deaths did you die?


I think he dies a lot around here and must feel mortified.  However social pressure to do the right thing is natural, an evolutionary adaptation in fact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

conservative said:


> It has been shown that covid immunity protects against variants. This T cell immunity is real as opposed to vax immunity.


Citation? This would be good news, if true and there is a dearth of evidence to support your claim unfortunately. It is widely believed by experts based on available evidence that covid immunity lasts about a year, though I figure your immune system remembers it to some extent, but I'm not an expert.

If yer afraid of needles, just say so and stop making excuses.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

Is this a new delusional deplorable or meth rat with a new sock.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Is this a new delusional deplorable or meth rat with a new sock.


Dunno, just enjoy writing shit at them, does me good and them none.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm not going back and reading all that BS, they never have any science to back it up, just their feelings, like menopausal women going through a hormone swing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm not going back and reading all that BS, they never have any science to back it up, just their feelings, like menopausal women going through a hormone swing.


There seem to be fewer sensible people around here these days as the vaccines kick in and folks get out more. I'm still hunkered down in Canada, but in the states some are feeling confident to get out more in the nice weather after a long spell at home. They don't need to head for the nearest crowd however and there are lot's of fun things to do outside that are safe and responsible. I figure yer on track to have a good 4th of July at the rate Joe is going on vaccines. I figure you'll see a big spike in hospitalizations early this summer among the unvaccinated with the Brazilian variant, particularly if it causes lot's of asymptomatic cases in the vaccinated, though they shouldn't spread it as much, especially if the vaccinated and wear masks, which most won't.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> That's so obnoxious.... I am saying live a natural life, healthy, and if you happen to get it and die, your genetics are not strong enough to keep our species going.
> Not intentionally give it to someone just to see if they die the hell is wrong with you...


Is it wrong that I hope your “genetics are not strong enough to keep our species going”?

Never mind. I don’t give a fuck what you think.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is it wrong that I hope your “genetics are not strong enough to keep our species going”?
> 
> Never mind. I don’t give a fuck what you think.


I hope to supplement my genetic inheritance with a vaccine and thus become SUPERHUMAN! I will watch in sorrow as the mere mundane succumb and die from covid. They burden healthcare workers, who will be very experienced at intubating them while they rant about the Wu Flu and fake news breathlessly, before the tube goes in. Darwin at work is not a pleasant sight and stupidity is a major factor in natural selection too, along with random chance.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 17, 2021)

517BlckBerry said:


> No. I am a firm believer that the human body/nature, has all the answers we need for perfect health.
> If a disease rolls around, we should let our natural immune systems fight that disease off. Only adding natural plants to our diet to aid in healing.
> If a person dies, their genetics are too weak to move forward.
> I know it sounds harsh. And some might say what if that is You? Then so be it. We are a species. One person is not the world. Our species needs to be empowered. Not just certain people...
> ...


Im going to go ahead and pass on whatever it is that you think is ideal.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 17, 2021)

Had my second dose of the Moderna vaccine on Thursday. Started to get a little achey that eve.
Friday I had a fever and chills that tickled in my bones. Developed a headache (which I very, very rarely get, but it was probably just the microchip lodging into my pineal gland area). Essentially it gave me a flu. Started to feel less achey by bedtime. The WORST part was I still had to go out in the yard to uncover my plants in the morning, and re-dark out in the eve, haha.
It’s 7:15 am Saturday and I feel fine other than bed-lagged from being in it so much yesterday.
Who knows what the long-term effects will be, but I’m happy for “the upgrade” as a friend calls it, haha.

Also, just want to note that I’ve been skeptical of vaccines before, and got my first flu shot in 2020; I realize you have to either trust the majority of medical professionals for the common good, or develop/find a really good conspiracy to justify your indifference to your community’s health.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 17, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> Had my second dose of the Moderna vaccine on Thursday. Started to get a little achey that eve.
> Friday I had a fever and chills that tickled in my bones. Developed a headache (which I very, very rarely get, but it was probably just the microchip lodging into my pineal gland area). Essentially it gave me a flu. Started to feel less achey by bedtime. The WORST part was I still had to go out in the yard to uncover my plants in the morning, and re-dark out in the eve, haha.
> It’s 7:15 am Saturday and I feel fine other than bed-lagged from being in it so much yesterday.
> Who knows what the long-term effects will be, but I’m happy for “the upgrade” as a friend calls it, haha.


I've heard the same from my relatives who've gotten it. I'm getting my first dose today, kind of sucks to know I'm going to feel sick tomorrow, but better than Covid!!


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've heard the same from my relatives who've gotten it. I'm getting my first dose today, kind of sucks to know I'm going to feel sick tomorrow, but better than Covid!!


The first one wasn’t as bad. Just some aches and a funny head feeling (may have just been exhausted from working and stoned).
My girlfriend had little to no symptoms from either, except a random hot-flash and some lethargy.
Just don’t forget to wait 2 full weeks after the 2nd one to go back to “normal” things like being maskless in crowds and making out with strangers. I know of a dangus that got both their shots, then went out and partied and got themselves and their daughter covid.
So, no guarantees but it does give me some reassurance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've heard the same from my relatives who've gotten it. I'm getting my first dose today, kind of sucks to know I'm going to feel sick tomorrow, but better than Covid!!


The immune reaction varies quite a bit from none at all, to what you've been reading here, best to not have expectations one way or the other.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

My mom got moderna and had the headache and flu like symptoms. I got phizer and the first one knocked me out, the second one I had no side effects


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> My mom got moderna and had the headache and flu like symptoms. I got phizer and the first one knocked me out, the second one I had no side effects


My brother got pfizer too but for him the second was a knockout. Yeah results vary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

MAGpie81 said:


> My brother got pfizer too but for him the second was a knockout. Yeah results vary.


The immune response varies quite a bit too, is lower in some people and takes longer to kick in, best to mask up in indoor public spaces and outdoor crowds for a spell yet. Best of all avoid crowded places, there's lot's of space outside and good weather is arriving in most places. Wait until they are up against the wall with those willing to be vaccinated and only the stupid and ignorant remain un protected. Remember the Brazilian variant is a kid killer and they are unprotected, as adults we have a duty to put our own asses on the line for children. That's what vaccines and masks are really about in the end, protecting the innocent, as well as the stupid cocksuckers who only care about themselves.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The immune response varies quite a bit too, is lower in some people and takes longer to kick in, best to mask up in indoor public spaces and outdoor crowds for a spell yet. Best of all avoid crowded places, there's lot's of space outside and good weather is arriving in most places. Wait until they are up against the wall with those willing to be vaccinated and only the stupid and ignorant remain un protected. Remember the Brazilian variant is a kid killer and they are unprotected, as adults we have a duty to put our own asses on the line for children. That's what vaccines and masks are really about in the end, protecting the innocent, as well as the stupid cocksuckers who only care about themselves.


Yeah, I try not to harsh people for their beliefs but I swear some people’s only way to feel unique is by being selfish. 
I don’t know that I’ll ever want to go maskless inside with the public or even outdoors in crowded areas. Many other countries particularly Asian have societal norms where people mask themselves up at the slightest symptoms of illness. They do this for their communities. 
The most frustrating part is the ignore-ant (ignorant) folks will get to eventually realize herd immunity with the rest of us and will completely ignore the fact that it happens BECAUSE of vaccines, not without them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

Less than 48 hrs and back to normal, shoulder too.


----------



## MAGpie81 (Apr 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Less than 48 hrs and back to normal, shoulder too.


Yeah, forgot to mention- shoulder-arm hurts a bit.
To anyone afraid of injections- I didn’t really feel that part; tiny needle, quick injection that took less than 3 seconds.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 17, 2021)

Vax-tip suggested by my Dr.:

Drink a lot of water before and after your Vax. Massage the arm a bit for an hour or two after the shot.

I did this before my second dose. Arm pain was reduced in intensity and duration by about 50% over first dose.

Sore arm was my only side effect from both shots.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Vax-tip suggested by my Dr.:
> 
> Drink a lot of water before and after your Vax. Massage the arm a bit for an hour or two after the shot.
> 
> ...


Good to hear again, going for my second dose of moderna today.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've heard the same from my relatives who've gotten it. I'm getting my first dose today, kind of sucks to know I'm going to feel sick tomorrow, but better than Covid!!


Yea but that doesn't mean that if you didn't get the shot, you're catching covid....that's just a weak view 

270,000+ population in my county, 6800 positive cases, 103 total deaths since the beginning.... so that's a grand total of 2.52% of the population has had covid...and i won't even go into the super low death rate

6% positivity rate in the last 7 days....im still not freaking out like omg i need to stand in line to be injected with who knows what

those numbers just don't justify an experimental gene therapy injection (because let's face it, this isn't a vaccine as you know a vaccine to be -it's only being called that to protect the shady companies from being held liable)


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2021)

conservative said:


> It has been shown that covid immunity protects against variants. This T cell immunity is real as opposed to vax immunity.


Not so fast.

"Investigators from the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) aimed to determine whether CD8+ T-cell responses from COVID-19 patients maintain recognition for other variants of the infection. Previous research has suggested that virtually all anti-COVID-19 CD8+ T-cell responses should recognize these newly described variants, the study authors explained. 

The investigators collected 30 blood cell samples from patients who recovered from COVID-19 prior to the emergence of these variants in late 2020. Then, they identified variants of the virus to test, including B.1.1.7 (originating in the United Kingdom), B.1.351 (originating in South Africa), and B.1.1.248 (originating in Brazil). The study authors also added that the mutations seen in the spike protein, which is used to attach and enter cells, could make the virus less recognizable to the T-cells and neutralizing antibodies. "

The investigators reported that the CD8+ T-cell responses remained mostly intact and was able to recognize the 3 variants that were tested. They noted that larger studies are needed but what remains from their findings is that the T-cell response for individuals who have had and recovered from COVID-19 as well as those who have been vaccinated against COVID-19 should be protected against the emerging variants, they wrote.








Immune Response from COVID Recognizes Variants


While it was a small study, its findings indicate protection against COVID-19 variants from the vaccine and from recovery from the infection.



www.contagionlive.com





*Brazil variant can reinfect virus survivors; COVID-19 vaccine antibodies pass into breast milk*
A coronavirus variant circulating in Brazil is likely able to reinfect people who survived infections with earlier versions of the coronavirus, new data suggest. The variant that emerged in Brazil, called P.1, carries a mutation that is already known to make a variant prevalent in South Africa harder to treat with antibodies and harder to prevent with available vaccines. New data suggest that in many recovered patients, immunity to earlier versions of the virus will not afford immunity to P.1. Researchers tested the neutralizing ability of antibodies in plasma samples taken from survivors of COVID-19 caused by earlier versions of the virus. The plasma "had 6-fold less neutralizing capacity" against the P.1 variant than against earlier virus versions, the researchers reported on Monday ahead of peer-review on a preprint server belonging to The Lancet journal. "Lower neutralization capacity of SARS-CoV-2 antibodies and partial immunity against new variants suggests that reinfection could occur in convalescent or even vaccinated individuals," the authors said. In a separate paper posted on Wednesday on medRxiv ahead of peer review, some of the same researchers estimated that among every 100 survivors of COVID-19 due to earlier virus versions, 25-to-60 could become reinfected if exposed to the P.1 variant because their antibodies could not protect them. As of Thursday, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control of Prevention, there have been 13 cases of COVID-19 due to P.1 in the United States. 








Brazil variant can reinfect virus survivors; COVID-19 vaccine antibodies pass into breast milk


The following is a roundup of some of the latest scientific studies on the novel coronavirus and efforts to find treatments and vaccines for COVID-19, the illness caused by the virus.




www.reuters.com





So the authors ignored the P.1 variant out of Brazil. That is convenient.

*COVID-19 Vaccine Found to Be Effective against Brazilian P.1 Variant*
The P.1 variant of coronavirus causing devastation in Brazil is now one of the most reported variants in the U.S., data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) shows, following an uptick in new infections and the spread of the contagious B.1.1.7 U.K. variant officials say is now the dominant strain circulating in the U.S..

The P.1 variant, which has proliferated rapidly in Brazil, thought to be more contagious than the original strain of Covid-19 and is potentially able to evade the body's immune responses, has been detected in 28 states as of April 8, CDC data shows. 








Devastating Covid-19 Variant In Brazil Now One Of The Most Reported Variants In U.S., CDC Data Shows


The highly contagious variant is contributing to an alarming wave of cases in Brazil and now one of the most recorded variants in the U.S..




www.forbes.com





*Variant Found in Brazil Could Evade Immunity from Past Infection*
According to a study uploaded to GitHub on February 27 that has not been peer reviewed, an emerging variant of SARS-CoV-2 first spotted in November in Manaus, Brazil and known as P.1 is around twice as transmissible as the variant that gripped the country last spring. Manaus experienced another surge of cases in December, and the study’s model predicts that P.1 could evade antibodies from previous infections 25–61 percent of the time, perhaps pointing to reinfections as a driver of the recent COVID-19 wave. 








Variant Found in Brazil Could Evade Immunity from Past Infection


The P.1 variant, which has also been detected in five US states, could be responsible for cases of reinfection, according to a preprint.




www.the-scientist.com





I think we might be in this for a long slog.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea but that doesn't mean that if you didn't get the shot, you're catching covid....that's just a weak view
> 
> 270,000+ population in my county, 6800 positive cases, 103 total deaths since the beginning.... so that's a grand total of 2.52% of the population has had covid...and i won't even go into the super low death rate
> 
> ...


But the virus will continue to circulate until there is not enough hosts to sustain it. And the number of cases and the outcomes would be much worse if we did not take the steps we have been taken. If you want us masked and holed up away from each other, well then don't do a thing.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

This is going to be the new flu shot phizer already said we need a yearly booster shot. It’s just gonna keep mutating


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea but that doesn't mean that if you didn't get the shot, you're catching covid....that's just a weak view
> 
> 270,000+ population in my county, 6800 positive cases, 103 total deaths since the beginning.... so that's a grand total of 2.52% of the population has had covid...and i won't even go into the super low death rate
> 
> ...


bad take... 

but im only commenting to say primus sucks. nice name


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> This is going to be the new flu shot phizer already said we need a yearly booster shot. It’s just gonna keep mutating


Yep,

Epidemics suck, don't they.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Good time to buy stock though


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Good time to buy stock though


I always check in with RIU before investing. 

So many millionaires here.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I always check in with RIU before investing.
> 
> So many millionaires here.


I almost bought moderna at $60 a share it’s $170 a share now I was pissed because I didn’t get the stimulus check


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 17, 2021)

printer said:


> But the virus will continue to circulate until there is not enough hosts to sustain it. And the number of cases and the outcomes would be much worse if we did not take the steps we have been taken. If you want us masked and holed up away from each other, well then don't do a thing.


Right 

because you've done the research

but i got news for you

*YOU ARE THE RESEARCH*


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Yea but that doesn't mean that if you didn't get the shot, you're catching covid....that's just a weak view
> 
> 270,000+ population in my county, 6800 positive cases, 103 total deaths since the beginning.... so that's a grand total of 2.52% of the population has had covid...and i won't even go into the super low death rate
> 
> ...


I live in one of the least populated states and my best friend's Uncle died of Covid-very healthy 50 year old guy who ran 5 times per week-and my cousin was hospitalized and almost went on a ventilator. Now she's showing symptoms of "long Covid" and has some of the neuological issues people talk about at the age of 22. Anyone who has seen what Covid can do to a member of their family...is getting this vaccine, or else they are a complete idiot.


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Right
> 
> because you've done the research
> 
> ...


Since it's not possible to test every medicine on every person, they sample tens of thousands and review the effects, just like they did with the Covid vaccines. After those tens of thousands are evaluated and, if thought to be safe, they still monitor reactions from the public. Technically speaking, we are ongoing research for every medicine. You may as well be saying all-caps-bold "*MILK COMES FROM COWS*" (it'd be a mic drop moment, except everyone knew that already).


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Good time to buy stock though


dogecoin. crypto is booming. i got doge, cosmos, bitcoin and filecoin. ive only gained money since i started except right in the beginning because i only grabbed bitcoin. it dipped and i got scared so i moved it like a dumbass. when i get out of doge im putting that whole return into etherium. doge alone already got me a 4 digit percentage return. took a hit today but still up like crazy. my average was .0013 per coin and its worth around 30 cents right now


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

I actually have 5 bitcoins in a mixer that I lost my password for that was when they were like $5 a coin


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Since it's not possible to test every medicine on every person, they sample tens of thousands and review the effects, just like they did with the Covid vaccines. After those tens of thousands are evaluated and, if thought to be safe, they still monitor reactions from the public. Technically speaking, we are ongoing research for every medicine. You may as well be saying all-caps-bold "*MILK COMES FROM COWS*" (it'd be a mic drop moment, except everyone knew that already).



Yea milk comes from cows....

hey listen man, if you're ok with being a test subject, then by all means, go ahead and be one.....but don't sit there at the same time, insisting that the rest of us be the same test subject as you 

i don't take any prescription meds - it's not in my best interests - nor do i take experimental injections of any sort

so pickup that mic that you accidentally dropped


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh come on, you've taken medicine and you'd happily take any medicine that you felt you needed. Don't take the PJ Diaz angle of flat out lying in order to give the appearance of being consistent.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> dogecoin. crypto is booming. i got doge, cosmos, bitcoin and filecoin. ive only gained money since i started except right in the beginning because i only grabbed bitcoin. it dipped and i got scared so i moved it like a dumbass. when i get out of doge im putting that whole return into etherium. doge alone already got me a 4 digit percentage return. took a hit today but still up like crazy. my average was .0013 per coin and its worth around 30 cents right now


So many millionaires here. We should form an investment club.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> Right
> 
> because you've done the research
> 
> ...


And I have spent many hours in an ICU. I have seen nurses and doctors fight to keep people alive. I have seen families morn the ones that have not. I have lived with a painful neurological disease for the past ten years as a result of my working in the hospital. My work in the hospital had me working with Infectious Controls, dealing with ICU's, Isolation rooms, we had over 100, the hospital converted entire floors as isolation wings to care for the patients. I know my way around medical papers, read thousands in relation to the pain and immune system. So I know many sides to the story. I know I can not convince such as yourself. Not my point. But when you proclaim falsehoods that some may take away and endanger our all, well I have to speak up.

I would rather just ignore you.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So many millionaires here. We should form an investment club.


I don’t know if you are being sarcastic or not but it wouldn’t be a bad idea, someone has to watch out for us. I’m far from a millionaire


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

I wish I knew what was going on at GameStop. I’m just trying to never be homeless


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So many millionaires here. We should form an investment club.



thats doge heres etherium


you cant really lose if you just hold. i might not be a millionaire but im making more off coins i hardly understand than my job and i make a pretty decent living. download coinbase on your phone. do the rewards, its a free 35 bucks. convert it from whatever coin it gives you right to one that you like the gains on.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Bitcoincash is at a high too I think


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oh come on, you've taken medicine and you'd happily take any medicine that you felt you needed. Don't take the PJ Diaz angle of flat out lying in order to give the appearance of being consistent.



other than non-prescription meds (which would really only be advil, tylenol, for the occasional headache or whatever else, or maybe like pepcid for the occasional heartburn) ive only taken a few antibiotics, and im never happy about it because they always fucked me up before i learned to take a pro-biotic at the same...i hate opioids and they gave me some when i had an appendectomy, but i only took a couple and got rid of the rest - i don't like them at all - everytime i took one, it felt like i had a whole turkey in my stomach...slows your digestion right? so yea that's probably what i was feeling....but yea, im cool on the opioids....fuck your pain meds, they're crap

idk why you don't believe me at times and why you try to discredit me on most every statement i make.....but i guess that's what you do to make your side seem more compelling, even tho the facts are, that these shots are still experimental and a lot of people don't want to be part of the experiment and you guys are just jumping up and down about it, making it seem like everybody who chooses not to be a part of the experiment, is an idiot....and that's just not cool - i don't know what else to tell ya there


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Bitcoincash is at a high too I think


Just make sure have a plan. Set your marks and take your profits. Someday people will kill themselves over it, try not to be one of them.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just make sure have a plan. Set your marks and take your profits. Someday people will kill themselves over it, try not to be one of them.


when i first started i kept pulling out profits just to keep myself safe. did it enough that im comfy now and just letting it ride. i cant lose on it at this point. its more of a game on my phone than anything at this point. did you read about the bitcoin dude losing his physical wallet and thought it was in the dump but they wouldnt let him look? insane lol
im also lightly just following elon musk pumping everything up. like gamestop. i got in for a few shares at 40 and sold at like 300. once robinhood shut down buying on it that day i sold because i knew it was over. elon musk is a joke and has way too much power over the market for no damn reason


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> other than non-prescription meds (which would really only be advil, tylenol, for the occasional headache or whatever else, or maybe like pepcid for the occasional heartburn) ive only taken a few antibiotics, and im never happy about it because they always fucked me up before i learned to take a pro-biotic at the same...i hate opioids and they gave me some when i had an appendectomy, but i only took a couple and got rid of the rest - i don't like them at all - everytime i took one, it felt like i had a whole turkey in my stomach...slows your digestion right? so yea that's probably what i was feeling....but yea, im cool on the opioids....fuck your pain meds, they're crap


Like I said, you take plenty of medicine. Things change all the time with medicine, especially with manufacturers and whatnot. If you take any medicine, you're technically part of the research, so I'm merely pointing out that your super scurry "*YOU ARE THE RESEARCH*" was hyperbole and an invalid angle to argue and the way you know that, is because you can't argue it consistently. For example, when discuss gun stuff in the house, the wife sometimes says, "why you do you need...." which I then point out how "need" is an invalid angle to argue, because we don't "need" an extra car, we don't "need" a television, etc. I'm just pointing out that the basis for your argument, about being part of the research, is an invalid angle.



HaroldRocks said:


> idk why you don't believe me at times and why you try to discredit me on most every statement i make.....but i guess that's what you do to make your side seem more compelling, even tho the facts are, that these shots are still experimental and a lot of people don't want to be part of the experiment and you guys are just jumping up and down about it, making it seem like everybody who chooses not to be a part of the experiment, is an idiot....and that's just not cool - i don't know what else to tell ya there


I didn't believe you because you said you didn't take any prescription medicine and everyone has, and everyone probably will in the future, so I knew that what you were saying wasn't true. That's why. It has nothing to do with the club and the way you know that is because I spoke to the content of your words and didn't ad-hom by introducing tribalism angles, like you are doing now.


----------



## HaroldRocks (Apr 17, 2021)

printer said:


> And I have spent many hours in an ICU. I have seen nurses and doctors fight to keep people alive. I have seen families morn the ones that have not. I have lived with a painful neurological disease for the past ten years as a result of my working in the hospital. My work in the hospital had me working with Infectious Controls, dealing with ICU's, Isolation rooms, we had over 100, the hospital converted entire floors as isolation wings to care for the patients. I know my way around medical papers, read thousands in relation to the pain and immune system. So I know many sides to the story. I know I can not convince such as yourself. Not my point. But when you proclaim falsehoods that some may take away and endanger our all, well I have to speak up.
> 
> I would rather just ignore you.



yea and i don't know what to tell you on that when i worked at a Level 1 trauma center for years....so we both worked in a hospital - so what....you know what i caught when i worked there? i caught myself too many problems by dipping my pen in the company ink

do you know how many times i was the one who x-rayed the patient that they later found out, had tuberculosis? idk somewhere between 5 and 10 times...never once positive....do you know how many times i had to gown up and wear a papper to xray the infectious patient? so stop with all that...ive been on the same front lines as you but just probably in a different capacity 

but yea - by all means go ahead and ignore me so we can stop going back and forth if that makes you happy....i didn't proclaim any falsehoods but go ahead and keep claiming that i did, printer


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I don’t know if you are being sarcastic or not but it wouldn’t be a bad idea, someone has to watch out for us. I’m far from a millionaire


Yeah, I'm being sarcastic.

It's not just here but like people who talk about their week in Las Vegas, everyone is a winner!!!

In your posts, were you commenting about pharma profits from making the vaccine as if it were a bad thing?


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 17, 2021)

Meth rat, always the victim.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I'm being sarcastic.
> 
> It's not just here but like people who talk about their week in Las Vegas, everyone is a winner!!!
> 
> In your posts, were you commenting about pharma profits from making the vaccine as if it were a bad thing?


Nope I actually made a transfer to buy moderna stock and it was Saturday and didn’t go through and I just left it alone.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

I don’t necessarily think that pharma should be getting rich off this but if the less fortunate can come out better from the stock I’m all for that


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

The best possible work situation for all of us is to make a good living by helping people, imo.


----------



## crankdoctor (Apr 17, 2021)

Skoal said:


> I’m not sure. Tough call for me. I’m fine living as a hermit for now. Groceries placed in my trunk. I was my groceries. Don’t go into stores. Work with one other person. Wear masks in the office. No I’m person meetings. We stay in our own offices.


But you have to think of all the people that touched your food / products from start! Then it went to your trunk then into your house.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

It’s more of breathing in the germ than touching it I think


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

Up to 24hrs on cardboard. Not that long really. People talk about the concentrations on masks, but it's bs, since you can't really have more than a single day of concentration.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I don’t necessarily think that pharma should be getting rich off this but if the less fortunate can come out better from the stock I’m all for that


It's all about a reasonable return relative to the risk. In this case, the risk was pretty small so, yes to profits, no to letting the market set the price.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Since it's not possible to test every medicine on every person, they sample tens of thousands and review the effects, just like they did with the Covid vaccines. After those tens of thousands are evaluated and, if thought to be safe, they still monitor reactions from the public. Technically speaking, we are ongoing research for every medicine. You may as well be saying all-caps-bold "*MILK COMES FROM COWS*" (it'd be a mic drop moment, except everyone knew that already).


Harold is impervious to facts and reason and I believe he has another agenda other than his own fear of needles. I don't take him too seriously because his impact on other's decisions is non existent. Harold seems determined to kill as many Americans as he can and I suspect he's vaccinated himself. Wonder how he feels about masks and lockdowns, Harold seems to be antilife in a prolife sea, along with a couple of others and socks supporting the stupidity. In the end 20 -25% will remain unvaccinated and a significant portion of those will have had a previous infection and are thus immune.

The biggest concern is children, the Brazilian variant is a kid killer and adults have a responsibility to take the vaccine in order to protect the kids who are unvaccinated, 1200 infants died of the new variant in Brazil. Of course there are those who think only of themselves and their safety, even if the risks are astronomically small, they are generally the same ones who don't wear masks either. Health concerns are one thing and dealt with through one's doctor, believing bullshit in the face of facts is quite another. It might be awhile until children are protected, teens should be vaccinated by school season, pending FDA approval.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4881224
> thats doge heres etherium
> View attachment 4881225
> 
> you cant really lose if you just hold. i might not be a millionaire but im making more off coins i hardly understand than my job and i make a pretty decent living. download coinbase on your phone. do the rewards, its a free 35 bucks. convert it from whatever coin it gives you right to one that you like the gains on.


Until someone mines crypto currency with a quantum computer and crashes the cost of energy per floating point calculation. I sure as shit wouldn't tell anybody either, it would be the first project at MIT and secret. They would be set forever. I wouldn't bet too much on the long term stability of crypto currencies, just because the banks like the idea, they could be looking at short term market gains. This market is vulnerable to disruptive technologies IMHO.

Kinda like the enigma encryption of WW2, the Germans thought they had the world by the nuts with the immense probabilities. They never figured on Turing and Gordon Welshman, theoretical mathematics and machine based decryption.


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Harold is impervious to facts and reason and I believe he has another agenda other than his own fear of needles. I don't take him too seriously because his impact on other's decisions is non existent. Harold seems determined to kill as many Americans as he can and I suspect he's vaccinated himself. Wonder how he feels about masks and lockdowns, Harold seems to be antilife in a prolife sea, along with a couple of others and socks supporting the stupidity. In the end 20 -25% will remain unvaccinated and a significant portion of those will have had a previous infection and are thus immune.
> 
> The biggest concern is children, the Brazilian variant is a kid killer and adults have a responsibility to take the vaccine in order to protect the kids who are unvaccinated, 1200 infants died of the new variant in Brazil. Of course there are those who think only of themselves and their safety, even if the risks are astronomically small, they are generally the same ones who don't wear masks either. Health concerns are one thing and dealt with through one's doctor, believing bullshit in the face of facts is quite another. It might be awhile until children are protected, teens should be vaccinated by school season, pending FDA approval.


I think many people just have irrational and unfounded concerns because they don't take the time to recognize their inconsistency and realizing that inconsistency forces one to reconcile, which would either cause you to stop driving cars or doing pretty much anything fun(because anything fun has risk), or rethink the aversion to vaccines. 

They could also idolize someone out there that dislikes vaccines. Occam's Razor would say that's what the most likely answer is.


----------



## printer (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> yea and i don't know what to tell you on that when i worked at a Level 1 trauma center for years....so we both worked in a hospital - so what....you know what i caught when i worked there? i caught myself too many problems by dipping my pen in the company ink
> 
> do you know how many times i was the one who x-rayed the patient that they later found out, had tuberculosis? idk somewhere between 5 and 10 times...never once positive....do you know how many times i had to gown up and wear a papper to xray the infectious patient? so stop with all that...ive been on the same front lines as you but just probably in a different capacity
> 
> but yea - by all means go ahead and ignore me so we can stop going back and forth if that makes you happy...*.i didn't proclaim any falsehoods* but go ahead and keep claiming that i did, printer


*"A lot of people have died within 24 hours of vaccination according to VAERS database for unknown reasons. "*





__





Will You Take The Vaccine?


Not what I said but thanks for playing! My apologies......I can nowadays get all mixed up. Sorry for that.



www.rollitup.org


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2021)

*Worldwide COVID-19 death toll tops a staggering 3 million*








Worldwide COVID-19 death toll tops a staggering 3 million


RIO DE JANEIRO (AP) — The global death toll from the coronavirus topped a staggering 3 million people Saturday amid repeated setbacks in the worldwide vaccination campaign and a deepening crisis in places such as Brazil, India and France...




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Worldwide COVID-19 death toll tops a staggering 3 million*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brazil stole yer thunder and is number one now on the basket case list. It didn't take Joe long to bring ya around and he's got almost 2 weeks to go until his first 100 days is up. He will have done a magnificent job of vaccination by then, Joe came through for ya old feller and I'd have his back for that alone! Joe is the kinda guy who grows on ya and the old feller has risen to the occasion and IMHO greatness one day, if he keeps this up and can get more seats in congress in 2022 with his coattails. Even if he only does one term and retires, he will have his place in history, so will Trump, along side Benedict Arnold.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Worldwide COVID-19 death toll tops a staggering 3 million*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once our vaccine orders arrive in Canada we will have 800 million doses, enough to vaccinate the population 10x over. Canada could vaccinate almost all of South America by itself, but Uncle Sam can get there quicker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2021)

conservative said:


> Not what I said but thanks for playing!


oh look a retard


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 17, 2021)

Yay I got my first dose!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 17, 2021)

HaroldRocks said:


> these shots are still experimental


no they arent


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

Moderna plans to have third vaccine booster shot ready by fall - CBS News 

*Moderna plans to have third vaccine booster shot ready by fall*

COVID-19 vaccine maker Moderna will make a third booster shot for its two-dose vaccine available to Americans by the fall, CEO Stéphane Bancel said this week. 

Moderna's vaccine is more than 90% effective against the coronavirus six months after the second shot, studies show. What remains unclear is how long immunity from the virus lasts. 

The same is true of Pfizer's two-dose COVID-19 vaccine. 


"There will be likely a need for a third dose, somewhere between six and 12 months. And then from there, there will be an annual revaccination. But all of that needs to be confirmed," Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said Thursday at a virtual event hosted by CVS Health.

A third booster shot against the virus is not yet required, but health experts say it could provide additional immunity against COVID-19 variants that are beginning to spread to the U.S. from Brazil, South Africa and the United Kingdom.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 17, 2021)

Joe still has a almost two weeks left in his hundred days and should have over 100 million fully vaccinated and close to 150, million with a single shot. America went from a laughing stock to being the envy of the world real fucking quick! We are lagging behind you folks a bit in Canada, but I don't mind you folks getting vaccinated quick, America has had a year from Hell with 500,00 dead with Trump and the republicans trying to kill you in large numbers and steal your democracy. Americans need some good news and hope, Joe is delivering on both. See what a real president can do?

The state of the union speech will be interesting and I expect you'll have some fireworks on of July 4th and a have a victory to celebrate by then. My biggest concern are the Brazilian variant and kids, reports out of Brazil say it killed 1200 infants and is sickening young people and kids. Dunno when they will vaccinate adolescent teens and kids, but it might be awhile and by summer not many will want to wear a mask if cases are plunging. School transmission was supposedly low, but that was before a 100% more contagious Brazilian variant.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CDC: Half of US adults have received at least one COVID-19 vaccine dose | TheHill

*CDC: Half of US adults have received at least one COVID-19 vaccine dose*
Roughly half of U.S. adults have received at least one dose of the coronavirus vaccine, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) released Saturday.

Across the country, more than 128 million people ages 18 and older have received at least one shot, with more than 82 million fully vaccinated with one of the three vaccines approved for emergency use in the U.S., the CDC said.

Overall, 49.7 percent of U.S. adults have received at least one vaccine dose, according to the data, and nearly a third are fully vaccinated.

The milestone comes a day after the CDC announced that 30 percent of U.S. adults had been fully vaccinated, a percentage likely to increase rapidly over the next few weeks following President Biden’s decision to open up vaccine eligibility to all Americans ages 18 and older by Monday.

Three vaccines have received emergency authorization in the U.S. — inoculations by Pfizer and BioNTech, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson — though federal officials this week recommended a pause in administration of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine due to six reported cases of blood clots out of more than 6.8 million people who received the shot.
*more...*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I almost bought moderna at $60 a share it’s $170 a share now I was pissed because I didn’t get the stimulus check


You just inadvertently proved why you shouldn’t have received a stimulus check anyway.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Because I was going to try and make legal money with half of my disability check? I live month to month and have bills I don’t sell my products


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

Easy big guy. Don’t get your pantries in a knot. 

If you didn’t qualify for the stimulus check you make pretty good money.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Easy big guy. Don’t get your pantries in a knot.
> 
> If you didn’t qualify for the stimulus check you make pretty good money.


Are you mentally ill? I’m from the U.S lay off whatever you’re on!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Because I was going to try and make legal money with half of my disability check? I live month to month and have bills I don’t sell my products


If you’re single the cutoff was $75k.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Can someone help me out here


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Are you mentally ill? I’m from the U.S lay off whatever you’re on!


Sorry. I thought you were complaining because you didn’t qualify for stimulus. I thought the cutoff was $75k.


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

I think you'll have to address the part where you said you didn't get your check, to clear it up.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

At that time I almost invested $500 and if I did I would have doubled my money and paid off my credit there’s nothing wrong with that


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> I’m a cancer survivor jackass I have lasting problems from my chemotherapy I just got a raise so I’m making $1200 a month so again fuck off you don’t know what you are talking about


Sorry man. I’m confused why you wouldn’t qualify for the stimulus check.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

Me too and I probably almost got arrested or committed trying to fight for it. It’s all good no harm no foul


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 17, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> At that time I almost invested $500 and if I did I would have doubled my money and paid off my credit there’s nothing wrong with that


I didn’t mean to insult you. I realize now you are waiting to get the check. I thought you were complaining because you didn’t qualify. 

Sorry again man. My fault.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I didn’t mean to insult you. I realize now you are waiting to get the check. I thought you were complaining because you didn’t qualify.
> 
> Sorry again man. My fault.


It’s okay I don’t hold a grudge towards you you didn’t know. There’s a lot of people who didn’t receive stimulus checks under donald duck like our college kids I fight for everyone


----------



## mooray (Apr 17, 2021)

Was really happy our kid got the last one, got screwed on the last two.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

I get the feeling my neighbors think the same about me. “Like he leaves at 11am and doesn’t come home until the morning he’s out partying all night” I was working. My niece still hasn’t got one but at least her college gave her some money back


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Apr 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Was really happy our kid got the last one, got screwed on the last two.


Because of Biden, I really sent some nasty email to the White House and my state, it really seemed like once Biden got in his stimulus check addressed some of my complaints


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

The moron effect is starting to show up in the vaccine rollout. Some people have legitimate health concerns and should see their doctor and even soon get the appropriate shot there. Most of these idiots are merely self centered fools who can't asses relative risks and don't care about others enough to protect themselves. One way to know who you are dealing with is their attitude towards masks, social distancing rules and even if they believe covid is real and not made up by the "mainstream media".

Joe will have 100 million mostly older Americans fully vaccinated and 200 million shots in arms by his first 100 days. As the hospitals fill with the unvaccinated younger and middle aged people with the Brazilian variant, the percentage of hospitalizations will go up from the 1 to 5% of the original strain, but with treatments, hopefully the mortality rate can be kept in check. I think by the end of may you'll see a significant improvement in America's covid situation, except for the unvaccinated. Younger teens will be included among the protected by summer. I figure this might have some impact on those reluctant to get vaccinated and many should come around by July or August, when they see the rest of us aren't growing a set of horns or something.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid-19 vaccine demand is slowing in parts of the US. Now starts an uphill battle to get more shots into arms - CNN 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Covid-19 vaccine demand is slowing in parts of the US. Now an uphill battle starts to get more shots into arms*

(CNN)When health officials in Ohio's Mercer County opened their first Covid-19 vaccine drive-thru clinic in January, available slots filled up instantly, and more than 500 people were vaccinated in a single day.

Nearly three months later, with plenty of vaccine supply on hand and eligibility open to all residents 16 and older, officials struggled to fill appointments, said Kristy Fryman, the emergency response coordinator and public information officer for the Mercer County Health District. About 264 people received their first dose at the district's clinic earlier this month -- roughly half the number of people who were signing up at the start of the rollout.

"It's very concerning," she said. The rural county is home to roughly 41,000 people and earlier in the pandemic had the highest Covid-19 case rate in the state, Fryman said. "We don't want to go backwards," she added.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Maybe many are the same ones who killed grandma and grandpa this past year.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Younger Americans are least likely to vaccinate (cnn.com) 

*Younger Americans are least likely to vaccinate*
*Poll of the week: *A new Quinnipiac University poll finds that 68% of Americans plan to or already have gotten a Covid-19 vaccine. A sizable minority (27%) say they don’t plan to get the vaccine.

While individual polls differ, this poll is consistent with the general finding that about a fifth to a quarter of Americans indicate that they won’t get the vaccine.

*What’s the point: *Most Americans want to get vaccinated, but we know from the data that certain groups are more likely than others to say they have or will get a Covid-19 vaccine. Usually, we focus on partisan differences (i.e. Republicans lagging in vaccination rates) or racial differences (i.e. Black Americans lagging).

One under-discussed difference in vaccination uptake that is particularly troubling is that younger Americans are less likely than older Americans to claim they have or will get vaccinated. This is dangerous because younger Americans seem to be the ones most likely to spread the virus.

Look again at that Quinnipiac poll. Among those adults under the age of 35, 36% say they don’t plan on getting a Covid-19 vaccine. That’s higher than the 27% overall and much higher than the 10% of senior citizens who say they won’t get a shot.

This poll’s result has been repeated over and over again in the polling data. Just 49% of those under the age of 30 in last month’s Kaiser Family Foundation survey told the pollster that they would be getting a vaccine as soon as possible or had already gotten one. That’s below the 61% overall and well below the 81% of senior citizens.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 18, 2021)

I was pretty impressed by the number and range of "types" of people at the vaccine clinic yesterday. This is a small, rural, uber conservative area and they were expecting 700 people to show up, according to who confirmed their appointments. I guess my town is doing weekly "vaccine clinics" on Saturdays rather than injecting people during the week, and almost all of the workers organizing them are volunteers, it was really an amazing effort. Now we just need all the brainwashed Fox Entertainment zombies to come out and get vaccinated before they brew up the next variant inside their bodies. If you run into one of them, tell them that Trump got vaccinated...0 out of 5 of my Trumper neighbors believed me when I told them that, since he did it secretly and only announced it two weeks later, and apparently FOX didn't widely report it. I had one guy tell me to stand still while he awkwardly looked it up on his phone LOL.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 18, 2021)

After all that's happened, we are still averaging around 80,000 new cases and a thousand dead each day. 



Out of 75 million fully vaccinated, 5400 have gotten Covid and 74 died from it. 

CDC estimates that we need 80% vaccinated in order to end this epidemic and 30% of people in the US are hesitant . There is plenty of good information available to show the benefits vastly outweigh any risk. The facts aren't enough what gets us past 80% vaccinated? So, now what?


----------



## printer (Apr 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> After all that's happened, we are still averaging around 80,000 new cases and a thousand dead each day.
> 
> View attachment 4881991
> 
> ...


The all powerful one will save us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> After all that's happened, we are still averaging around 80,000 new cases and a thousand dead each day.
> 
> View attachment 4881991
> 
> ...


Under 35 are the most vaccine resistant at this point, but fortunately they are psychologically more flexible at that age and a good percentage of them are persuadable using marketing and social pressure. Nobody is gonna give up on them any time soon, but perhaps the new more contagious and virulent strains will convince many by filling the hospitals with their peers. This ain't the old covid, but a different animal altogether, Canada and Europe are just a month or so behind America in vaccination and look what's happening here. If it wasn't for the vaccines Joe is moving heaven and earth to get into arms, America would be looking at a doubling of the 500,000 death toll in no time flat.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> After all that's happened, we are still averaging around 80,000 new cases and a thousand dead each day.
> 
> View attachment 4881991
> 
> ...


Wait until all the people who want a vaccine get one, then pay anybody between say 40 and 18 a couple of hundred bucks cash on the barrelhead to take the shot, a hundred bucks a dose (make it a surprise though). It would be money well spent, a vaccine stimulus check! I should float the idea to my MP here, greed is a powerful force in many and I figure it might hit the nail on the head for those who are only concerned about themselves. Oh and everybody gets a free quick anti body test and if yer positive, you can take the vaccine with no payment or go fuck yourself!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wait until all the people who want a vaccine get one, then pay anybody between say 40 and 18 a couple of hundred bucks cash on the barrelhead to take the shot, a hundred bucks a dose (make it a surprise though). It would be money well spent, a vaccine stimulus check! I should float the idea to my MP here, greed is a powerful force in many and I figure it might hit the nail on the head for those who are only concerned about themselves. Oh and everybody gets a free quick anti body test and if yer positive, you can take the vaccine with no payment or go fuck yourself!


They shouldn’t be given money. They should be fined. That vaccine stimulus check should go to healthcare workers with direct patient contact.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They shouldn’t be given money. They should be fined. That vaccine stimulus check should go to healthcare workers with direct patient contact.


I can't disagree on principal, but in the end it will mean less risk and work for healthcare workers and save far more money than it costs. I think it is the uneducated and lower income young people who might be the biggest issue here and cash on the barrelhead will get them sore arms. Many of these people work in front line jobs with lot's of public contact and employers will force many to get the jab. Anybody going to university will end up with the jab or learning from home, if at all.


----------



## mooray (Apr 18, 2021)

Catch more flies with honey than vinegar! Plus, it's just not possible in the US to fiscally punish people for not taking a vaccine, no court would allow it and it would have much greater impact on people in lower economic classes.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2021)

I don’t like the idea of stimulus check anymore. What about giving them something else , like free drugs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> They shouldn’t be given money. They should be fined. That vaccine stimulus check should go to healthcare workers with direct patient contact.


They wouldn't be giving money to reluctant young people until after college and school started back up in the fall and employers and others forced the issue. Once everybody who wanted one or was forced to have one is vaccinated, and an advertising blitz was targeted at them, then the paid jab could be sprung by surprise. Annual booster shots would be an issue with vaccines lapsing for everybody, but once you break the ice, the subsequent shots are easier. Everyone of these morons has been vaccinated for multiple disease we never hear about today that killed untold numbers of young children in a past that most everybody can't remember today.

Here's why we need to make the effort, it might be awhile before young children are protected and this needs to be impressed on the reluctant, do it for the kids. If you thought your job was tough before and hard on the heart, wait till you have ICUs full of kids.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Babies and kids dying of Covid at an alarming rate in Brazil as killer strain tears through country (thesun.co.uk)

GRIM TOLL
*Babies and kids dying of Covid at an alarming rate in Brazil as killer strain tears through country*
BABIES and children are dying at an “alarming rate” in Brazil where the coronavirus is rife.

*An estimated 1,300 babies have died of Covid since the start of the pandemic in the South American country, which has the second highest death toll worldwide.

By comparison, there have been two deaths of babies in the UK out of 150,000 deaths caused by, or involving Covid, according to the Office for National Statistics. ( mostly the original strain)*

A futher 12 children in one to 14 year olds have died, making it extremely rare.

Children are relatively at low risk of Covid. Although they can catch it, the disease rarely kills them.

But Brazil is currently facing a spiralling outbreak, with record numbers of 60,000 to 70,000 infections per day, on average. 

A new variant, named P1, is also spreading throughout the country, home to 211 million people.

The variant has been detected 40 times in the UK since its importation in January.

Experts have previously warned Brits need to stay extremely cautious as the lockdown is eased due to new variants like P1.

*Child deaths in Brazil*
Brazilian president Jair Bolsonaro has refused to use lockdowns and vaccinations are moving at a slow pace.

Some 100 are dying per hour, described as the “biggest genocide” in the country’s history. The cumulative death toll currently stands at 365,954, only trailing the United States.

The crisis has been described as a "humanitarian catastrophe" by the international medical aid agency Doctors Without Borders.

Data from the Health Ministry says that 800 children under the age of nine, including 500 babies, have died of Covid.

But experts told the BBC the true toll is likely to be several times higher because testing has been scarce.

Dr Fatima Marinho of the University of São Paolo, a leading epidemiologist who is a senior adviser to the international non-governmental organization Vital Strategies, estimated that the virus has killed 2,060 children under nine, including 1,302 babies.

The estimate is based on the number of excess deaths from an unspecified acute respiratory syndrome during the pandemic.

“Excess deaths” are those that are above what would be expected in any given year, and can be used as a way of measuring the true death toll of Covid.

Dr Marinho said there had been ten times the number of deaths listed as caused by an unexplained respiratory disease compared to previous years.

In these cases, it's possible doctors could not say the death was caused by Covid because there was not an available Covid test to prove it.

Covid can also go undiagnosed in children because they show different symptoms to adults.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14667325/babies-kids-dying-covid-alarming-rate-brazil/#


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t like the idea of stimulus check anymore. What about giving them something else , like free drugs.


well, with the stimulus check, we can buy the drugs of OUR choice, AND stimulate the black market economy in the process


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> well, with the stimulus check, we can buy the drugs of OUR choice, AND stimulate the black market economy in the process


Free beer used to work too! Maybe SHOT and HAMMERED night at local bars might get some too, a negative antibody test gets ya in the door and a shot in the arm gets ya X number of free shots. Ya gotta be creative here too and use the carrot and the stick. Maybe pot dispensaries could do the same kinda thing and give em a quarter ounce of bud with each shot, anything that works.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Coronavirus: Brazilians told to delay having children ‘until a better moment’ as variant spreads | The Independent 

*Coronavirus: Brazilians told to delay having children ‘until a better moment’ as variant spreads*

*Country’s health system is buckling under pressure of highly contagious P1 variant*

Brazil’s health ministry has asked women to avoid becoming pregnant “until a better moment” as the country’s health system buckles under the strain of the Covid pandemic.

Officials said the recommendation was partly due to the stress on the health system but also because the more contagious Brazilian variant known as P1 – currently ravaging the country – appears to affect expectant mothers more than earlier versions of coronavirus.

A study last month concluded that the variant was likely twice as transmissible as earlier ones, and may evade immunity built-up naturally by past infection.


----------



## printer (Apr 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Free beer used to work too! Maybe SHOT and HAMMERED night at local bars might get some too, a negative antibody test gets ya in the door and a shot in the arm gets ya X number of free shots. Ya gotta be creative here too and use the carrot and the stick. Maybe pot dispensaries could do the same kinda thing and give em a quarter ounce of bud with each shot, anything that works.


I did mention in the first half of my working life I worked in a brewery where they gave us free beer while working. Just on our breaks mind you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

To those who are reluctant to take the vaccine for no valid reason because you don't want to risk yer pink little ass, something to consider. Be the solution not the fucking problem, be an adult and protect children like normal adults do, even if it means putting your own ass on the line, like normal adults do.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What to Know About COVID-19, Variants, and Children (healthline.com)

*What to Know About COVID-19, Variants, and Children*

*There’s growing concern about whether the B.1.1.7 variant first detected in the United Kingdom could be causing more infections in children.*
*Lab studies suggest that the B.1.1.7 variant has a mutation that makes it easier for the virus to latch onto our cells and cause an infection — which could be why more kids seem to be getting the disease.*
*Quickly vaccinating adults who are around and live with kids is crucial.*
Children have been largely spared during the pandemic, mainly because the coronavirus has a harder time binding to receptors in their cells compared to those of adults.

Now there’s growing concern about whether the B.1.1.7 variant first detected in the United Kingdom could be causing more infections in children.

Lab studies suggest the B.1.1.7 variant has a mutation that makes it easier for the virus to latch onto our cells and cause an infection — which could be why more kids seem to be getting the disease.

But the lab studies don’t tell the full story, experts say, and it’s important to look at other factors at play.

The B.1.1.7 variant doesn’t appear to cause more severe illness in kids, and even in the United Kingdom, the vast majority of young people who contract the variant experience mild symptoms.

*It’s unclear how readily young people spread COVID-19 to others, but experts agree that adults who spend time or live with kids who run a risk of exposure should be prioritized for vaccination.*
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Young children are going to be vulnerable for a long time to come and a good reason to put the heat on those in your life who are vaccine resistant. Tell them to stay away from you, your family and kids if they are unprotected, you have not just a right, but a moral obligation to protect your family. Forget what you think you know about covid when it comes to the Brazilian variant and perhaps worse ones to come.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
When can children get the COVID-19 vaccine? - HealthyChildren.org

*When can children get the COVID-19 vaccine?*
*Answer*





With vaccines now available to protect against COVID-19, we've made a big step toward ending the pandemic. There are three vaccines currently approved for adults and teens 16 years and older. One of the vaccine makers has asked for FDA approval to include children as young as age 12, and clinical trails are expected to begin soon in children as young as six months old.

Research shows these new vaccines are remarkably effective and safe. The American Academy of Pediatrics urges teens and adults to get the COVID-19 vaccine as soon as it is available to them.

*Clinical trials for children*
Before COVID-19 vaccines become available for younger teens and children, clinical trials need to be completed. This is to ensure they are safe and effective for these age groups. Children are not little adults; we can't just assume a vaccine will have the same effect on a child as it does for someone older. Once this information is available, the AAP will review it and make vaccine recommendations for children and adolescents.

*Will there be a vaccine before the 2021-22 school year?*
The timing for when the vaccine will be available for kids depends on the results of the clinical trials. But based on the current pace of research, it may be possible to have a vaccine for at least some children and adolescents before the 2021-22 school year begins.

*Will a COVID-19 vaccine be required for school entry?*
Once a vaccine is approved, health authorities, including the CDC and the AAP, will recommend when and how children should get it. However, each state's government decides which vaccines are required for school entry.

In the meantime, make sure your children are caught up on their vaccinations against measles, influenza, whooping cough, and any others that your pediatrician recommends.

One thing is certain: The COVID-19 vaccine is our best hope for ending the pandemic. We look forward to the day when children can spend time with friends, travel with their families, and enjoy their communities safely.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 18, 2021)

Covid multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children is no joke. This is affecting thousands of kids all over the country and it can do permanent damage to their lungs, heart, kidney's, brain etc...basically, any body part with a lot of blood vessels. Some people don't know their kids are even sick until they start hallucinating.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

Any Qtards out there who actually want to protect children or are they just using them to sell bullshit, they weren't too concerned about kids in cages. NEWS FLASH covid hurts pregnant women and kills the "unborn", that should get their attention, since they don't really give a fuck about kids after they are born. Here's a chance to show they care about kids, but I guess all this covid stuff is "fake news" to them.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here’s How Getting Vaccinated Helps Protect Your Kids Too (healthline.com) 

*Here’s How Getting Vaccinated Helps Protect Your Kids Too*

*New research finds that getting vaccinated doesn’t just help protect you from COVID-19, it also helps protect those around you who haven’t yet been vaccinated — including young kids.*
*The research appears to verify that the vaccine may be helping lower transmission rates in some unvaccinated populations. However, experts caution this is just one study, and more research is needed.*
*The continued use of masks and physical distancing are still recommended until herd immunity is achieved.*
A recent review of nearly 3.5 million COVID-19 test results from between July 5, 2020, and March 9, 2021, indicates some promising news.

According to its findings, getting vaccinated doesn’t just help protect you from COVID-19, it also helps protect those around you — including those who haven’t yet been vaccinated.

This is good news for parents with young children who are not yet eligible to get a COVID-19 vaccine or who may have a medical condition that prevents them from getting vaccinated.

“This study verifies what we all believed,” Amit Kumar, PhD, a veteran vaccine expert, researcher, scientist, and CEO of Anixa Biosciences, told Healthline.

He explained that while kids are less susceptible to developing symptomatic infections when exposed to the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2, they can still carry the virus — oftentimes with little to no symptoms.

However, by vaccinating those around them, the chances that children will be exposed to the coronavirus go down. This makes it less likely they will transmit the virus to others.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

If you work with young children skipping covid vaccination won't an option.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus: Growing calls to prioritize daycare staff, early childhood educators for COVID-19 vaccines | CTV News

*Growing calls to prioritize daycare staff, early childhood educators for COVID-19 vaccines*

TORONTO -- There are growing calls for child care staff and educators to be prioritized higher in the queue for COVID-19 vaccines, as daycares remain open as an essential service.

Ontario, where schools are currently closed to in-person learning amid a surge in COVID-19 cases, is currently in Phase 2 of vaccine rollout, which includes teachers, early childhood educators (ECEs) and daycare workers, but immediate eligibility is not universal.

ECEs and daycare workers aged 55 and older are eligible for the AstraZeneca vaccine, and those aged 60 and older are eligible for the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 18, 2021)

*Chris Hayes: The Cost Of Right-Wing Media's Covid Lies*





"Murdoch can live in Australia—as if Covid basically doesn't exist," says Chris Hayes. "But the only reason that was possible is because of a government that was able to undertake the kinds of policies that Murdoch's own network has been subverting and sabotaging from Day One."


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Catch more flies with honey than vinegar!


Yeah, but the vinegar kills them on contact, so that's one less fly you'll ever have to worry about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

The Vaccinated Parent's Guide to Life With Unvaccinated Kids - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 

*You’re Vaccinated. Your Kids Are Not. What Now?*
*We asked public health experts to help answer some of your most pressing questions.*

As more parents get vaccinated ahead of their children, some families are finding themselves with questions that seem to have no clear answers: Is it finally OK to have indoor play dates? Can we take summer vacations, or fly on airplanes? What if my kids are high risk?

If this new and perplexing reality has added to your stress, you’re not alone. “It has really produced a ton of new anxiety, this process of reopening, re-engaging with social interactions after a year trying to avoid them,” said Malia Jones, a community health scientist at the University of Wisconsin-Madison. The vaccines seem to have provided a promising path out of the pandemic, she said, “but also, oh my God, we have to renegotiate every single one of these situations.”

The good news is that there are ways to think through some of the most common questions families may have based on federal guidance and what we know about Covid-19 risks, experts said. But keep in mind that what’s right for one family may not be right for yours. “When you’re assessing risk, it’s not a ‘yes’ or ‘no.’ It’s a framework,” said Dr. Lucy McBride, an internal medicine physician based in Washington, D.C.

*First, when can I expect my kid to get vaccinated?*
Nobody knows for sure when vaccines will be readily available for all children. The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine has been approved for use in kids 16 and older, but no coronavirus vaccines have been approved yet for those who are younger. Late last month, however, Pfizer-BioNTech announced promising results from a clinical trial involving adolescents, finding that the vaccine was highly effective in kids between 12 and 15.
*more...*


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Vaccinated Parent's Guide to Life With Unvaccinated Kids - The New York Times (nytimes.com)
> 
> *You’re Vaccinated. Your Kids Are Not. What Now?*
> *We asked public health experts to help answer some of your most pressing questions.*
> ...


This is what I think will be the biggest thing to stop this pandemic. Schools are a perfect place to set up some rural clinics in the parking lots/ football fields and the kids/parents/neighbors can get vaccinated.

Once they get the go ahead on kids and you start to see a clear picture of the families that have been impacted hard by the Russian militaries/Republican attacks on our society that it will be far easier to figure out how to get them information to make decisions based on reality and not the big lies that their troll army have been spamming them with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> This is what I think will be the biggest thing to stop this pandemic. Schools are a perfect place to set up some rural clinics in the parking lots/ football fields and the kids/parents/neighbors can get vaccinated.
> 
> Once they get the go ahead on kids and you start to see a clear picture of the families that have been impacted hard by the Russian militaries/Republican attacks on our society that it will be far easier to figure out how to get them information to make decisions based on reality and not the big lies that their troll army have been spamming them with.


Foxnews is pushing the antivaccine message too, I think there needs to be an inquiry to the pandemic response of broadcasters. Foxnews should be removed from the air and cable as a public health menace, after appropriate laws are passed. They and Newscorp should also be open to a massive class action lawsuit by the US government on behalf of the citizens and victims of covid. Fuck the shareholders, they are complicit by owning the stock and profiting from mass death and the destruction of their country. The first Amendment is one thing, but shouting "FIRE" in a crowded theater is another, and fox did far worse than that by deliberately spreading false information and peddling social division and the antivaccer message for profit and clicks.

Broadcasters are suppose to provide a public service, not destroy the societies they exist in for short term profit, the heir to news corp can run off to Australia to live and leave America in flames for profit. Chris Hayes in the video above hits the nail on the head, they all get vaccinated themselves and push doubt and undermine public confidence in vaccination. Canada receives this shit too on cable and I'd like to see it cut off here, they never let FOX on cable before here, but have these past few years.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 19, 2021)

I finally managed to book a vaccine appointment here in Eastern Ontario for tomorrow at 7:30 PM, so yeah I guess I'll be taking the vaccine. I do hope that the 35% not taking the vaccine in this thread poll aren't representative of the USA's population, or else you guys to the south of us are in for an unending world of pain.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I finally managed to book a vaccine appointment here in Eastern Ontario for tomorrow at 7:30 PM, so yeah I guess I'll be taking the vaccine. I do hope that the 35% not taking the vaccine in this thread poll aren't representative of the USA's population, or else you guys to the south of us are in for an unending world of pain.


I don't know if 1/3 of people will actually abstain, some are just not sure right now, and that will change. 

Here in San Diego County over 40 percent of people have received both shots (myself included) so we are ahead of your country. I just heard that Ontario is ordering another lock down, so take a look around when you go outside again.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Foxnews is pushing the antivaccine message too, I think there needs to be an inquiry to the pandemic response of broadcasters. Foxnews should be removed from the air and cable as a public health menace, after appropriate laws are passed. They and Newscorp should also be open to a massive class action lawsuit by the US government on behalf of the citizens and victims of covid. Fuck the shareholders, they are complicit by owning the stock and profiting from mass death and the destruction of their country. The first Amendment is one thing, but shouting "FIRE" in a crowded theater is another, and fox did far worse than that by deliberately spreading false information and peddling social division and the antivaccer message for profit and clicks.
> 
> Broadcasters are suppose to provide a public service, not destroy the societies they exist in for short term profit, the heir to news corp can run off to Australia to live and leave America in flames for profit. Chris Hayes in the video above hits the nail on the head, they all get vaccinated themselves and push doubt and undermine public confidence in vaccination. Canada receives this shit too on cable and I'd like to see it cut off here, they never let FOX on cable before here, but have these past few years.


Is there a vaccine to prevent you from shitposting?


----------



## Northwood (Apr 19, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I don't know if 1/3 of people will actually abstain, some are just not sure right now, and that will change.
> 
> Here in San Diego County over 40 percent of people have received both shots (myself included) so we are ahead of your country. I just heard that Ontario is ordering another lock down, so take a look around when you go outside again.


Yes sadly Canada lacks vaccine supply. Hopefully if 30% of Americans decide not to take it they'll allow Canada to buy up the leftovers. 32 people died from covid in Canada's most populous province yesterday, and that's unacceptable. So yeah we're under another lockdown.

I do hope that the anti vaccers aren't too influential down there because I want to book another Colorado mountain biking trip next summer. I used to live there so I have quite a few friends there still.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I don't know if 1/3 of people will actually abstain, some are just not sure right now, and that will change.
> 
> Here in San Diego County over 40 percent of people have received both shots (myself included) so we are ahead of your country. I just heard that Ontario is ordering another lock down, so take a look around when you go outside again.


We are short of supply and most everybody is getting a single shot for now and 80% coverage. Canada is going back into the vaccine production business, that is settled, never again. We have lot's of AZ, but many are reluctant to take it, some folks don't know how to asses relative risks. 

Adults need to get vaccinated to protect children who can't be vaccinated until much later, when clinical trials are completed, even younger teens are vulnerable for months to come. Forget what you think you know about covid when it comes to the Brazilian variant, it's a kid killer. I wouldn't let anybody in my life who is unvaccinated near my family or children and would tell them exactly why they are not welcome in my life. Normal adults will go the extra mile to protect children and put their pink little asses on the line a Helluva lot more, that that minimal risks of vaccination. If they are too stupid or selfish to be unvaccinated, they are not fit to be around children. Sure some people might have medical issues with vaccination, they should talk to their doctor, not on the threads. 99.9% of the time their doctor will give them the jab and probably a lollipop too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Is there a vaccine to prevent you from shitposting?


Is there one for your sore ass? Still locked down in Canada, but I get my jab on the 24th. You can always put me on ignore ya know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Is there a vaccine to prevent you from shitposting?


Be specific in what you disagree with in the above post and I might even pay attention to you.


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Be specific in what you disagree with in the above post and I might even pay attention to you.


Tldr


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Tldr


Then you lost out on some great prose!


----------



## zeddd (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They you lost out on some great prose!


Does that actually mean anything in your version of English?


----------



## mooray (Apr 19, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Does that actually mean anything in your version of English?


I agree. Needs waaaaaay more "ain't" and "y'all" before I have any clue what he's saying.


----------



## FrostyTops (Apr 19, 2021)

People should mind their own business


----------



## mooray (Apr 19, 2021)

People should learn the difference between their, there and they're, but apparently that's never going to happen either.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

BinaxNOW COVID‐19 Antigen Self Test by Abbott (2 Count) - Walmart.com


Tomorrow Buy BinaxNOW COVID‐19 Antigen Self Test by Abbott (2 Count) at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> People should mind there own business


oh boy Taco will be here any minute now.......................any minute


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Does that actually mean anything in your version of English?


I do bounce around here stylistically for fun, but sometimes there's a great notion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

zeddd said:


> Does that actually mean anything in your version of English?


Opps typo fify


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> oh boy Taco will be here any minute now.......................any minute


Naw, he's got me on ignore, I am one of many.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> People should learn the difference between their, there and they're, but apparently that's never going to happen either.


Happens to me all the time, some kinda brain fart I figure, I usually catch it on the edit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> People should mind their own business


When it is their business and not everybody else's. If they are unvaccinated and want to go near kids, people will have something to say to them. The new Brazilian variant is a kid killer and they will be unvaccinated for awhile, especially the young children. That's why we are gonna wear masks after vaccination too, children come first with normal adults and parents have not just a responsibility to protect their children, but a moral obligation too.


----------



## smokin away (Apr 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When it is their business and not everybody else's. If they are unvaccinated and want to go near kids, people will have something to say to them. The new Brazilian variant is a kid killer and they will be unvaccinated for awhile, especially the young children. That's why we are gonna wear masks after vaccination too, children come first with normal adults and parents have not just a responsibility to protect their children, but a moral obligation too.


Just wondering? If you don't trust the vaccine why take it? I've had both Pfiser shots as directed by the Health Dept. Got the mask out to do some sanding today and thought it a better use. Have you seen the charts about mask mandates and how well it controlled the infections?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 19, 2021)

smokin away said:


> Just wondering? If you don't trust the vaccine why take it? I've had both Pfiser shots as directed by the Health Dept. Got the mask out to do some sanding today and thought it a better use. Have you seen the charts about mask mandates and how well it controlled the infections?


Apparently the chances of catching covid from surfaces is very tiny when compared to flu, which is one reason we didn't have a flu season, so that leaves airborne spread and there is data to support it, masks are most effective at stopping others from being infected. The good news is the vaccines are phenomenally effective and can stop the spread of the original and UK strains, but the Brazilian variant is worry some and we don't yet know if some people will be asymptomatic and if 30% of adults don't get vaccinated we won't all go mooow any time soon.

The Brazilian variant is a kid killer and that is the main issue, the protection of children, especially younger ones who won't be vaccinated for a long time. In Brazil 1300 infants alone have died from this variant that is 100% more contagious and much more virulent than the original strain that hardly affected kids at all. The hospitals are now filling with younger folks as many older folks are either fully or 80% immunized with a single shot.

Having kids die or fucked for life is the reason all adults need to get vaccinated and why you'll see marketing by musicians and celebrities making PSAs. If you wanna come to my concert this summer make sure yer vaccinated or I won't let you in... Young people are the most vaccine resistant, but they are more subject to social influences like marketing and peer pressure. If children's safety is emphasized it should drive up vaccination rates among all groups.

Here is a typical news story and there are lot's like it now, news out of Brazil is dire.
Variants and children heating up Wisconsin's COVID-19 surge | Local Government | madison.com

*Variants and children heating up Wisconsin's COVID-19 surge*
The race to vaccinate Wisconsin has gained urgency as fast-moving COVID-19 variants become the dominant strains and infections in children too young for vaccines drive a surge of new cases, doubling that statistic in recent weeks.

“We are in a new phase of the epidemic that is clearly worse than we were before,” said Dr. Ryan Westergaard, the state’s top communicable disease official. “And it's transmission among young people who are driving the change in the curve.”
With 1,046 new cases reported on Thursday, the first time since Feb. 11 that the daily count topped 1,000, the seven-day average for new infections has risen to 733. The daily average on March 23 was 387.

“There are still a lot of vulnerable people at high risk,” Westergaard said.
Adding to the risk, he said, are children who this week have the highest numbers of infection as in-person school resumes and extra-curricular activities activities ramp up.

“We can’t think that we’re done with this," Westergaard said. "We have to be vigilant, we have to wear masks, we have to gather outdoors, we have to encourage vaccination for everyone that is eligible.”

New data posted by the state show that a variant from California, which was previously unrecorded, has become the most common variant, though it's likely not as contagious as the B117, or UK variant, which Westergaard said is likely to soon become the dominant strain in the state. On Wednesday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported that it has emerged as the dominant strain in the U.S

But a California variant — actually two variants called B.1.427/B.1.429 because they share key mutations — appears to have overtaken the UK variant. While 148 cases of the UK variant have been detected, 216 cases of the California variant have been found. Fifteen infections of a South African variant and four infections of a Brazilian variant have also been detected.

All five variants, designated by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention as “variants of concern,” are known to be more easily transmissible and may be more likely to cause severe symptoms and death.
Statewide, only about 5% to 10% of new infections are being sequenced to determine the genetic makeup, so the actual number of infections from variants could be considerably higher.

Collectively, the variants make up more than half of recent cases, Westergaard said.
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 19, 2021)

New COVID-19 Vaccine May Offer Broad Protection Against Existing and Future Coronavirus Strains at a Cost of $1


A COVID-19 vaccine that could provide protection against existing and future strains of the COVID-19 coronavirus, and other coronaviruses, and costs about $1 a dose has shown promising results in early animal testing. Vaccines created by UVA Health’s Steven L. Zeichner, MD, PhD, and Virginia Tech



scitechdaily.com


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Get some help buddy. You're losing your head.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 19, 2021)

Antivaxxers would be funny if they weren't supporting the same BS Trump used to kill 500,000 people through his lies and bumbling while president during the first year of the epidemic.


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 20, 2021)

> FACT: Clinical trials confirm that hydroxychloroquine does not prevent illness or death from COVID-19.




https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/myth-busters?gclid=Cj0KCQjw9_mDBhCGARIsAN3PaFMNTvTfJz0vFtCJgRt5h2Qa2dFzCUVUH8Rjj9a5XeHh2vyGM7dmPHMaAqVGEALw_wcB



> A year after the treatment trial launched in five cities, Johnston can say hydroxychloroquine had no effect in treating people with COVID-19. The results of the remote randomized, placebo-controlled trial were published Feb. 27 in _E Clinical Medicine_.


https://www.news-medical.net/news/20210310/Hydroxychloroquine-has-no-effect-in-treating-people-with-COVID-19-study-shows.aspx


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> The left is responsible for killing 500k ppl by banningHCQ. We all know it now. Stop projecting.


Still up meth posting I see. Folks here are amused, not pissed, you are providing entertainment, nothing more. Dance monkey, dance and we will grind the organ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/myth-busters?gclid=Cj0KCQjw9_mDBhCGARIsAN3PaFMNTvTfJz0vFtCJgRt5h2Qa2dFzCUVUH8Rjj9a5XeHh2vyGM7dmPHMaAqVGEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.news-medical.net/news/20210310/Hydroxychloroquine-has-no-effect-in-treating-people-with-COVID-19-study-shows.aspx


Facts don't matter to his clown, his brain is broken, so logic won't work either. Just play with the fish, go to an online list of Trump's lies and copy paste for fun, but don't put any effort into it, none is required.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/advice-for-public/myth-busters?gclid=Cj0KCQjw9_mDBhCGARIsAN3PaFMNTvTfJz0vFtCJgRt5h2Qa2dFzCUVUH8Rjj9a5XeHh2vyGM7dmPHMaAqVGEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.news-medical.net/news/20210310/Hydroxychloroquine-has-no-effect-in-treating-people-with-COVID-19-study-shows.aspx


Hydroxychloroquine is not without risks, so even using it for its placebo effect is unwise due to it increasing the risk of fatality in covid cases.

From the Singh meta-analysis:



> *Conclusions*
> No benefit on viral clearance but a significant increase in mortality was observed with HCQ compared to control in patients with COVID-19.


I advise the gullible to avoid injecting themselves with bleach as well.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2021)

Just got back from getting my second Pfizer shot. Feeling a little drunk.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Just got back from getting my second Pfizer shot. Feeling a little drunk.


Tell @Jimdamick , I'm trying to cajole him into getting the jab!


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> View attachment 4882989
> Fuck no.
> This diagram doesn't even show the mrna sample. It's a mystery ingredient.
> Bill Gates is a very bad man.
> They offering $1m reward for the person that can get a sample of the covid19. Seems it doesn't exist so far.


Billions and Billions served. Covid-19 doesn't exist? Right.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Just got back from getting my second Pfizer shot. Feeling a little drunk.


I'm booked for my first shot this evening. I'm right-handed so I plan to get it in my left arm just in case they need to do a quick amputation later.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2021)

My wife and Mom both got the Pfizer shot last Thursday. Mom got a burst of energy and baked for two days, including my favorite Hindu Kush ginger snap cookies. My wife did her zoom workouts without any issues but we had to slow our walk on Friday - I felt like Slowpoke Rodriguez, now that's slow. But that's it.

Both are happy as a lark after receiving the shot. And neither one has called me Bill yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My wife and Mom both got the Pfizer shot last Thursday. Mom got a burst of energy and baked for two days, including my favorite Hindu Kush ginger snap cookies. My wife did her zoom workouts without any issues but we had to slow our walk on Friday - I felt like Slowpoke Rodriguez, now that's slow. But that's it.
> 
> Both are happy as a lark after receiving the shot. And neither one has called me Bill yet.


If you find them crashing and rebooting you'll know why!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My wife and Mom both got the Pfizer shot last Thursday. Mom got a burst of energy and baked for two days, including my favorite Hindu Kush ginger snap cookies. My wife did her zoom workouts without any issues but we had to slow our walk on Friday - I felt like Slowpoke Rodriguez, now that's slow. But that's it.
> 
> Both are happy as a lark after receiving the shot. And neither one has called me Bill yet.


Warning, if they see blue and hexadecimal numbers seek medical help at once!


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Facts don't matter to his clown, his brain is broken, so logic won't work either. Just play with the fish, go to an online list of Trump's lies and copy paste for fun, but don't put any effort into it, none is required.


Those 2 searches took me a grand total of 60 seconds to find, copy, and paste here. I'm not here to rag any members of the forum out or shit on anybody's own ideologies and belief system. But when those systems begin to obfuscate medical science and facts that can either save or end a persons life, I do take exception.

Hope everyone here stays the course till we can beat this motherfucker to the ground with the knowledge we've gained in the past year.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> The left is responsible for killing 500k ppl by banningHCQ. We all know it now. Stop projecting.


I like you. You're delusional.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

The religious sock puppets goal is to spread propaganda and do everything they can to paint everything bad as 'the left'.

It is boring and played out. But they will continue to spam it over and over again everywhere the paid trolls can get access to so that people who are brainwashed into beleving the lies continue to be scammed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Those 2 searches took me a grand total of 60 seconds to find, copy, and paste here. I'm not here to rag any members of the forum out or shit on anybody's own ideologies and belief system. But when those systems begin to obfuscate medical science and facts that can either save or end a persons life, I do take exception.
> 
> Hope everyone here stays the course till we can beat this motherfucker to the ground with the knowledge we've gained in the past year.


When their belief system drives them to social warfare on their fellow citizens and causes them to commit treason and sedition, I too take exception. Anti masks and anti vaccines are the manifestations of this racist bullshit, but there are other consequences that play out in the courts, in the legislatures and on the streets. More people are vaccine reluctant and mask resistant than the Trumpers though, but they are mostly persuadable. Make no mistake though, America is still in danger, all the GOP has to do is put a little lipstick on the pig, but fortunately their base won't allow it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm rooting for the virus.










COVID-19 denier Ted Nugent tests positive for COVID-19


Just last week, Nugent downplayed the severity of the virus and questioned the number of reported deaths.




consequence.net


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm rooting for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has been a joke for the last couple of decades, won't be a big loss. Not that I care to see the virus win, but there are exceptions I can live with.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 20, 2021)

i guess he didn't take the vaccine when he could.









Ted Nugent tests positive for coronavirus he called fake: 'I thought I was dying'


Rocker and COVID-19 denier Ted Nugent has tested positive for the coronavirus.The right-wing rock musician revealed in a Facebook video that he is seriously ill with the potentially deadly virus he has insisted is fake or not very serious, reported Consequence of Sound."Everybody told me that I...




www.rawstory.com





*"Everybody told me that I should not announce this,*" Nugent says in the video. "I have had flu symptoms for the last 10 days. I thought I was dying -- just a clusterf*ck."

LISTEN: Special Comedy Exclusive - The Raw Story Podcast Interviews ‘President Trump’

"I was tested positive today, I got the Chinese shit," Nugent added. "I've got a stuffed-up head, body aches. My God, what a pain in the ass. I literally could hardly crawl out of bed the last few days… So I was officially tested positive for COVID-19 today."


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm rooting for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt gaetz will provide the sacrificial virgins.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 20, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I'm booked for my first shot this evening. I'm right-handed so I plan to get it in my left arm just in case they need to do a quick amputation later.


Suggestion, get it in the side you don't sleep on.


----------



## mooray (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> The left is responsible for killing 500k ppl by banningHCQ. We all know it now. Stop projecting.


 Bill Gates Trump tell you that lol. Hate to break it to ya. Hes not a Doctor


----------



## mooray (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Fauci is a doc supposedly. He wrote a paper on HCQ and Sars covid being effective for treatment in 2004. How do you not know this info?!


Well he certainly didn't say it was an effective treatment for Covid-19 in 2004. I'm sure it exists to treat something.









PolitiFact - Don’t fall for conspiracy about Dr. Anthony Fauci, hydroxychloroquine


A widely shared conspiracy theory on Facebook alleges that Dr. Anthony Fauci is knowingly advocating against a treatment




www.politifact.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm rooting for the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he just got covid 18, 17, 16 or even 2!  Ted is a moron and proves it every time he opens his pie hole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Fauci is a doc supposedly. He wrote a paper on HCQ and Sars covid being effective for treatment in 2004. How do you not know this info?!


How do you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i guess he didn't take the vaccine when he could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT! He missed the window for antibody therapy so there's hope!


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

Oklahoma Craigslist Ad:

*For Sale: $2 million worth of (worthless) Hydroxy that we bought based on Dotards' recommendation. Cheap!! No texts.*


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/


COVID-19 and SARS are two different things. Chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine are two different things. 2004 and 2005 aren't the same year. Fauci's name isn't listed as a contributor to the paper above. Where is the 2004 paper that Fauci authored that showed HCQ was effective against SARS? Or do we just assume you're posting dangerous misinformation again?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/


"Chloroquine is effective in preventing the spread of SARS CoV in cell culture". 
It has long been known that HCQ is a zinc ionophore and works in a test tube, but not in the body, lot's of drugs work in vitro, and not in vivo. HCQ does have some inhibitory effect on covid in liver and kidney cells though, but is useless for respiratory infections and this has been conclusively proven in the lab and in practice. It's a dead horse Cletus, only fools who would drink Clorox believe it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> It treats many ailments. They have used it for decades. It's been proven to be an effective therapeutic. Dont need to put poisonous vax into your body.
> But you go right ahead. Please do.


Why is it the only thing you seem to try and do here is kill folks with lies and disinformation? You're not really stupid enough to believe it or you are psychotic. Qnon much too?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Wow. Not the same thing at all. I'm dying laughing at your low iq


everybody is laughing at your small penis


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/


I don't see Fauci listed among the authors of the paper, you're lying again fool.

*Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread*
Martin J Vincent,1 Eric Bergeron,2 Suzanne Benjannet,2 Bobbie R Erickson,1 Pierre E Rollin,1 Thomas G Ksiazek,1 Nabil G Seidah,2 and Stuart T Nichol




1


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> He wrote a paper on HCQ


that's not the same as hydroxychloroquine? lmao.

did your parents have any kids that lived??


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> The vax is killing folks. Your lies are getting cities burned to the ground. All these lies you are promoting are dangerous. Are playing out now and are ruining lives


the vax is no worse than the common cold. it will be gone by Easter.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

540,000 deaths=same as seasonal flu. God told me this.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1232869/






GodAlwaysWins said:


> Your precious snopes lies. They been fact checked in courts and are being sued


lmao. 

OMGurd, they are being sued!!!! No way that it is frivolous right?

https://www.snopes.com/2021/01/07/snopes-seeks-dismissal-of-yet-another-harassing-lawsuit/

No way that the deep pockets that can pay a shit troll like yourself for every troll post you make could also have money to spend on bullshit lawsuits right?



GodAlwaysWins said:


> It treats many ailments. They have used it for decades. It's been proven to be an effective therapeutic. Dont need to put poisonous vax into your body.
> But you go right ahead. Please do.


SO does Robetussin, doesn't mean it works for the Corona virus. 


GodAlwaysWins said:


> The Nuge was on live yesterday. He doesn't have covid lmfao


Ted is a brainwashed moron. 

https://apnews.com/article/donald-trump-public-health-race-and-ethnicity-health-coronavirus-pandemic-585b21bb229c0049f2dec94927cc9789



> Rocker Ted Nugent is revealing he was in agony after testing positive for coronavirus — months after he said the virus was “not a real pandemic.”
> 
> “I thought I was dying,” Nugent says in a Facebook live video posted Monday. “I literally could hardly crawl out of bed the last few days,” adding: “So I was officially tested positive for COVID-19 today.”
> 
> ...





GodAlwaysWins said:


> Dangerous info? Proof it's dangerous please.
> Citation.
> Look at additional citation on that very page


Proof? 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/

What is the point of it when you refuse to act like a real person and not another of the endless trolls (foreign and domestic) that are attacking our citizens with the very dangerous propaganda that you have spewed.

You never answered, are you an American, and if so are you ok with the Russian militaries attack on our nation?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> No flu season is 30m infected yearly. Wow there you go again. No info


equates deaths to infections?? lmao. keep trying slugger.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

COVID's got Ted in a stranglehold, baby.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's not the same as hydroxychloroquine? lmao.
> 
> did your parents have any kids that lived??


He would last long in a bar spouting shit like that, cause someone would re arrange his face for him pretty quick. Look me in the eye and say the shit he's been peddling and I'd go up one side of the fucker and down the other.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> This is what's wrong with you. You dont search properly. You're lazy. They love your laziness. They love your low info brain. You are prime for their cause yo kill americans and destroy this country


You swim through a sea of honest information to get to your turd of choice and chomp down eagerly on the floater.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> View attachment 4883255


You should follow that advice, if you are intellectually capable


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> You are sheep following along blindly without question. You are a democrat leaders wet dream


You are projecting, among other things that Trump himself does, aside from constantly lying.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Go pay your own debts off..your student loans you mentioned you haven't paid. Tired of paying taxes so the democrats can give it to lazy fks like you. You made the loan YOU PAY IT!


You don't make enough money to worry about Joe raising your taxes.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Dangerous info? Proof it's dangerous please.


I already did supply a citation earlier on this thread. Here it is again:

From the Singh meta-analysis:


> *Conclusions*
> No benefit on viral clearance but a significant increase in mortality was observed with HCQ compared to control in patients with COVID-19.


It is dangerous to misinform because there are people as gullible as yourself who might end up self-treating and harming or killing themselves in the process. What you're doing is highly immoral.


----------



## mooray (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> You are sheep following along blindly without question. You are a democrat leaders wet dream


I like the combination of your username mixed with your usage of sheep. It amuses me. You might have some sort of intellectual disability, but on the plus side, it does come with better parking access.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Seeking dismissal doesn't remove them from the case.
> Do you just see keywords and play off them without actually reading anything. You see the word scientist and automatically believe all of it without question. Its seems so





GodAlwaysWins said:


> View attachment 4883255





GodAlwaysWins said:


> You are sheep following along blindly without question. You are a democrat leaders wet dream





GodAlwaysWins said:


> Go pay your own debts off..your student loans you mentioned you haven't paid. Tired of paying taxes so the democrats can give it to lazy fks like you. You made the loan YOU PAY IT!












GodAlwaysWins said:


> Take your jab boys! Your are an experiment with no science behind any of it. It's dangerous what you are plugging all over here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Lining the pockets of retard lazies will come to an end soon.
> You dont make any income..the taxpayers pay you to survive you leech


The joke of the neighborhood returns  

Welcome simpleton victim


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 20, 2021)

So the clown show is back in town.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Take your jab boys! Your are an experiment with no science behind any of it. It's dangerous what you are plugging all over here.


It's ok, we really do hope you skip the vaccination, but are concerned you might kill innocent children if you get sick, other than that be Darwin's guest.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4883259


Not even a bot is that fucking stupid or they would fire the programmer.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2021)

A customer came by the other day for CBD and too mentioned she'd prefer to let her immune system take care of covid instead of taking a vaccine. So I asked her why she was taking CBD instead of letting her immune system deal with the arthritis. Don't ever take any pharmaceuticals if you believe your immune system can deal with whatever is cast it's way.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not even a bot is that fucking stupid or they would fire the programmer.


Even @Bugeye was more articulate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So the clown show is back in town.


There are so very few Trumpers these days and we should cherish the remainder of an dying elephant species.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Follow the science? THERE IS NO SCIENCE!


Yeah why follow science when you have a "shaman" who wears horns on his head to follow.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> How do you never feel duped by what you take in? Never questioning anything? All I'm asking is why dont you try thinking for yourselves for once and stop repeating what the media says


put down the meth pipe and get a job, shit for brains


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Why is the words China virus banned on EO?


Around here they call it the "Trump virus". Half a million Americans dead is quite the legacy he earned. I'm not so sure if the Americans who lost loved ones are very proud of that accomplishment however.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> put down the meth pipe and get a job, shit for brains


lol that is pretending like posting this bullshit is not the troll's job.


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> If trump didn't execute Operstion Warpspeed. Democrats and big pharma would have taken years and made us stay in lockdown till america was destroyed. Who released this " virus" ? Why is the words China virus banned on EO? Why do you not question these things at all?


You do realize Pfizer was the first company that got its vaccine approved and they had nothing to do with Operation Warp Speed? Well, maybe a little. They anounced their program, "Operation Light Speed" about a month before Trump latched onto the name, but had to be better than Light Speed and Warp Speed is better by far.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

Trump seemed to like to rip off Star Trek


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

My wife got her second dose of the Pfizer vaccine about an hour ago


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> If trump didn't execute Operstion Warpspeed. Democrats and big pharma would have taken years and made us stay in lockdown till america was destroyed





GodAlwaysWins said:


> Who released this " virus" ?


Trump? When he said it was going to go away magically because he wanted to throw a party after the Republicans let him off being impeached (the first time)



GodAlwaysWins said:


> Why is the words China virus banned on EO?









GodAlwaysWins said:


> Why do you not question these things at all?


How would you know if people are not questioning things?



GodAlwaysWins said:


> Why is joe protecting china?


From what? 



GodAlwaysWins said:


> Why is the media?


You are the media.



GodAlwaysWins said:


> Who owns the media?( china)


Oh, you are a Epoch Times troll? That makes sense.



GodAlwaysWins said:


> How do you never feel duped by what you take in?


Because I stick to good sources and try to not decide until I have enough information to feel comfortable with what I am concluding.



GodAlwaysWins said:


> Never questioning anything?


Because you said so? No thanks, I will continue to understand the difference between 'questioning' and pretending like I have some magical information to understand shit that I don't have any reason to think that I do (like you posting Trump's snake oil link to a actual paper that is a couple decades old and not talking about Covid 19).



GodAlwaysWins said:


> All I'm asking is why dont you try thinking for yourselves for once and stop repeating what the media says


Again, you are the media, and I am repeating it to respond to you.


----------



## mooray (Apr 20, 2021)

^^^Effing exactly. Why are the words banned? Because someone out there knows exactly what type of people we are.


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

*DC group gives away joints to the vaccinated for 4/20*
D.C. Marijuana Justice is holding their “Joints for Jabs” giveaway beginning April 20, the annual unofficial holiday for marijuana enthusiasts, and plans to hand out over 4,200 joints.

Officials from the organization said home cultivators of marijuana in the district donated over 8 pounds of cannabis for the initiative, Fox5 reported.

The joints will be available at approximately 20 vaccination centers.

“Celebrate the end of the COVID-19 pandemic by getting a vaccine and a joint,” the group said in a promotional video on Facebook.








DC group gives away joints to the vaccinated for 4/20


A Washington, D.C., marijuana advocacy group is celebrating 4/20 by giving away joints at vaccination centers across the nation’s capital.D.C. Marijuana Justice is holding their “Joints for Jabs” g…




thehill.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Never questioning anything?


After questioning things told to me on Sunday mornings as a lad, I learned that snakes don't talk, men don't live to be 800 years old, dinosaurs existed, men/woman have the same number of ribs, Noah's family didn't repopulate the earth for the second time through incest and Judas was the only loyal disciple.


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 20, 2021)

No. Why? . I guess if I had to say a reason I just don't believe you can create a solution this quick unless you created the virus. Like a computer expert could create a virus and sell the anti virus software to.make that much more. This is my opinion. And my thought. I dont discredit or judge anyone that chooses to take the vaccine, ...I just don't trust it. Thats all


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> No. Why? . I guess if I had to say a reason I just don't believe you can create a solution this quick unless you created the virus. Like a computer expert could create a virus and sell the anti virus software to.make that much more. This is my opinion. And my thought. I dont discredit or judge anyone that chooses to take the vaccine, ...I just don't trust it. Thats all


Most of the work done for the virus was due to SARS. They just looked at what they had on the shelf and then tried it on Covid-19. This research has been going on for 20 years.

*From SARS and MERS to COVID-19: a brief summary and comparison of severe acute respiratory infections caused by three highly pathogenic human coronaviruses*








From SARS and MERS to COVID-19: a brief summary and comparison of severe acute respiratory infections caused by three highly pathogenic human coronaviruses - Respiratory Research


Within two decades, there have emerged three highly pathogenic and deadly human coronaviruses, namely SARS-CoV, MERS-CoV and SARS-CoV-2. The economic burden and health threats caused by these coronaviruses are extremely dreadful and getting more serious as the increasing number of global...




respiratory-research.biomedcentral.com


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> I guess if I had to say a reason I just don't believe you can create a solution this quick unless you created the virus. Like a computer expert could create a virus and sell the anti virus software to.make that much more.


I guess there could be a possibility that Pfizer, Moderna, AstraZeneca, and J&J all were involved in a secret conspiracy together and released the virus they invented in Wuhan, blamed China for it, then introduced 4 different vaccines to raise their stock share prices.

Or it could be aliens from another star system. However I tend to go with the Occam's Razor rule first


----------



## Massachusetts86 (Apr 20, 2021)

printer said:


> Most of the work done for the virus was due to SARS. They just looked at what they had on the shelf and then tried it on Covid-19. This research has been going on for 20 years.
> 
> *From SARS and MERS to COVID-19: a brief summary and comparison of severe acute respiratory infections caused by three highly pathogenic human coronaviruses*
> 
> ...


I was just going on my thought is all. I have no real facts , or know enough to say anything. I was just saying what my thoughts on it are.i like your thought


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> No. Why? . I guess if I had to say a reason I just don't believe you can create a solution this quick unless you created the virus. Like a computer expert could create a virus and sell the anti virus software to.make that much more. This is my opinion. And my thought. I dont discredit or judge anyone that chooses to take the vaccine, ...I just don't trust it. Thats all


That might sound good when bullshitting over a beer and not really putting thought into it, but it is not reality.

In reality programmers much like scientists have all the research done up to that moment that they are called to make some anti-virus program and can use that information to design something to combat what they are faced with.



Massachusetts86 said:


> I was just going on my thought is all. I have no real facts , or know enough to say anything. I was just saying what my thoughts on it are.i like your thought


Their's wasn't a 'thought' it was showing you that the fact is that the research that led to this vaccine has been in development for decades for just this type of occasion.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2021)

Massachusetts86 said:


> I guess if I had to say a reason I just don't believe you can create a solution this quick unless you created the virus.


The reason you think that is because you're basing it on old science.

In the old days (and by old days I mean about 30 years ago) you couldn't really make a vaccine until you found a ground zero cause. Once you found that, you could formulate a vaccine.

That's what took the longest part of it all: finding the actual source. To wit: we've still not positively identified the origin of Covid 19. Were we still using old science, we still wouldn't have a vaccine to this day.

But luckily, we're not using old science for this. We're using new science.

The Pfizer and other vaccines are based off of synthetic messenger RNA. When you're using that, you don't need the ground zero cause. All you need is the virus itself, which we had PLENTY of.

You break that virus down into its genetic code and use synthetic messenger RNA and code it to tell the human body how to react to the virus in question.

It's hot stuff, man. It really and truly is.

That's how it happened so fast: all scientist had to do was decode the virus they already had and formulate a synthetic RNA messenger to tell us how to beat it. We didn't need the antibodies of the ground zero subject like the old technology was based on.

So if you ever watched the movie "Outbreak" and think that's the way we do it, it's not. That's old school technology and frankly the movie is full of shit. Even after they found that monkey it would have taken months if not years to formulate the vaccine.

Synthetic Messenger RNA is next level stuff. That's how it happened so fast.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 20, 2021)

Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . . 




"There is more STUPIDITY in the universe than hydrogen & it has a longer shelf life." - Frank Zappa 



Good day


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site


I think trust in US federal government has grown a bit now that the orange has been expunged from it. Not sure if a vaccine from "small pharma" would be any safer than one from "big pharma". What does your CDC say about small pharma vaccines?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO the low hanging fruit has long been picked from our economy and science/society. Now it takes resources to really take what we know to the next level with the issues we face, and that means we have to work with the money at the federal level to take advantage of the things we have learned as a species.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 20, 2021)

The GQP catering to donors , the wealthy and being against a vaccination is what I find hilarious
They remind me of a turkey to stupid to come in from the rain and drowning in the yard
BTW where do you get all your well researched medical advice?


knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . .
> 
> "There is more STUPIDITY in the universe than hydrogen & it has a longer shelf life." - Frank Zappa
> 
> ...


If it were not for my daily and three times daily ingesting pills and capules produced by Big Pharma I would kill myself because I could not deal with the pain.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 20, 2021)

5 bucks says he's diabetic and on insulin.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

google search of @GodAlwaysWins @knucklehead bob :


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talk as if there isn't good reason to be convinced that the vaccine is safe and effective.

Yesterday, 4/19

51,000 new cases of Covid. 500 dead due to Covid. That's in one day.

As of 4/19: 

85 million people fully vaccinated. 6,000 cases of Covid. 400 hospitalized, 80 died. That's an aggregate total through the past four months.

To date, Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) has not detected patterns in cause of death that would indicate a safety problem with COVID-19 vaccines.

But you go ahead and believe what you want.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> Take your jab boys! Your are an experiment with no science behind any of it. It's dangerous what you are plugging all over here.


Shouldn't you be looking for some of those 800,000 American children that go missing every year?


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . .
> 
> "There is more STUPIDITY in the universe than hydrogen & it has a longer shelf life." - Frank Zappa
> 
> Good day



You're right, knucklehead.


The talking heads on this site pounce on the naive pea-brains. 


You certainly know what to expect.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Gotta wonder about the sudden trust in the Federal Govt. & Big Pharma from all the talking heads on this site . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

if Big Pharma really was up to something, why wouldn't they all come up with a 1 shot vax like J&J? they (pfizer/moderna) are wasting so much $ when they could inject miniature Bill Gates into us sheeple with just one shot? 

hmm...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 20, 2021)

It's been five days since the 2nd injection.

I woke up at 2 am this morning and upgraded my entire Office suite.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You talk as if there isn't good reason to be convinced that the vaccine is safe and effective.
> 
> Yesterday, 4/19
> 
> ...


these morons would say seatbelts aren't safe if there was one instance where they failed.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's been five days since the 2nd injection.
> 
> I woke up at 2 am this morning and upgraded my entire Office suite.


i've had a recurring dream where i'm supposed to have a son and name him Paul Allen Rkymtnman.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've had a recurring dream where i'm supposed to have a son and name him Paul Allen Rkymtnman.


If you see blue and hexadecimal numbers seek medical help at once!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 20, 2021)

GodAlwaysWins said:


> It treats many ailments. They have used it for decades. It's been proven to be an effective therapeutic. Dont need to put poisonous vax into your body.
> But you go right ahead. Please do.


Maybe you should triple you dose. You’ll be ok.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you see blue and hexadecimal numbers seek medical help at once!


0010 1010 1001 0011


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 20, 2021)

i have to look that up.what number is it? i was jsut firing off 1 and 0's at random. lmao.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to look that up.what number is it? i was jsut firing off 1 and 0's at random. lmao.


I was trying to convert the binary into ascii but gave up, figured it was HELP! You'll be ok once ya reboot.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to look that up.what number is it? i was jsut firing off 1 and 0's at random. lmao.


2 10 9 3 if grade nine serves me right. 
Happy 0100 0010 0000.


----------



## printer (Apr 20, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> 2 10 9 3 if grade nine serves me right.
> Happy 0100 0010 0000.


In Hex?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

printer said:


> In Hex?


Four bit binary converted to integer, though 4 bit bytes are also tty (teletype) code and the first 64 characters of 8 bit ascii.

Edit: me fug up it's 7 bit bytes to come up with 128 permutations used by teletype and email, the first 128 characters of ascii


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 20, 2021)

printer said:


> In Hex?


No, that was binary to decimal. Binary to hex would be 2 A 9 3 I believe.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 20, 2021)

printer said:


> In Hex?


420 = 0x1A4

Oh BTW, I received my first vaccine less than an hour ago. It went pretty smooth and they were surprisingly well-organized. No hallucinations yet... not that it's a side-effect. I was just hoping. Can I smoke my 420 joint yet that's been staring at me all day? Lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have to look that up.what number is it? i was jsut firing off 1 and 0's at random. lmao.


That’s what I figured you did and why I didn’t check it. Lol.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 20, 2021)

rollitup said:


> You're right, knucklehead.
> 
> 
> The talking heads on this site pounce on the naive pea-brains.
> ...


Oh look , a bunch of "TALKING HEADS" quoted my post 

Yes in-deedy I know . Just like I know a lot of other things that don't parrot the narrative like all the "TALKING HEADS" around here & most other weed site shit-holes . Ain't no skin off my ass brothers & sisters , I have no pony in this race except for myself & I know that death is a natural part of life 

“It is easier to fool the people, than to convince them they have been fooled. No man's life,liberty, and property are safe while the legislature is in session.” ― Mark Twain









Good day


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Oh look , a bunch of "TALKING HEADS" quoted my post
> 
> Yes in-deedy I know . Just like I know a lot of other things that don't parrot the narrative like all the "TALKING HEADS" around here & most other weed site shit-holes . Ain't no skin off my ass brothers & sisters , I have no pony in this race except for myself & I know that death is a natural part of life
> 
> ...


Just get vaccinated and protect the kids from the new more lethal variants, it will be awhile before they are protected and they will depend on responsible adults who care. The Brazilian variant is a kid and infant killer, 1,300 babies died of it in Brazil already with many more to come.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

1111 1111 is FF in hex

I worked with HP2116B mainframes in 1982- they were programmed in octal so the highest number was 7


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

My wife said the shot went fine and hasn't complained of any side effects although to be fair I didn't ask


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> 1111 1111 is FF in hex
> 
> I worked with HP2116B mainframes in 1982- they were programmed in octal so the highest number was 7


I used a similar HP mainframe for data entry and time keeping functions back in the 80's, never dealt with the mainframe, just the dumb terminals. Back in them days only genuine nerds entered the airconditioned room and if the AC went down it wasn't long before the mainframe did.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Dr. John Campbell has been providing reliable pandemic news and analyses since this shit started and has a PhD in public health. He explains the risks and benefits of vaccination with the latest data broken down so mere morals can understand it. He's worked in undeveloped nations, teaches and is the author of several medical texts. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Infections and deaths after vaccination*





Vaccinated people who become infected = 5,800
About 1 in 13,275
At least 14 days after their final dose
Asymptomatic, 29%
Required hospitalization = 396 (1 in 194,444)
Deaths = 74 (1 in 1,040,540)
CDC currently investigating factors

May be more cases to report due to reporting lag
From 77 million fully vaccinated
(Fully vaccinated as of today = 80.6 million)

*From trials*

Pfizer/BioNTech, 95% effective in preventing symptomatic disease
Moderna, 94% effective in preventing symptomatic illness
Johnson & Johnson, 72% from US data
Characteristics of breakthroughs so far
40% of the infections were in people 60 or more
65%, were female

CDC is monitoring reported cases for clustering by patient demographics, geographic location, time since vaccination, vaccine type or lot number, and SARS-CoV-2 lineage

CDC also continues to recommend people who have been fully vaccinated should keep taking precautions in public places, like wearing a mask, staying at least six feet apart from others, avoiding crowds and poorly ventilated spaces, and washing their hands often

Dr. Carlos del Rio, Emory University School of Medicine
Less transmission means fewer breakthrough cases
There is currently a lot of transmission in many parts of the country
Vaccines will help decrease that
Get vaccinated as soon as you can and help control this pandemic

National Institutes of Health Director Dr Francis Collins
Allow more time for scientists to investigate links between the vaccine and blood clots
and whether or not certain groups of people are more susceptible

India, double mutation variant emerge

Hey john thanks for the update. I am from Delhi, India and I have contracted the virus. Situation in India is very bad. Most of the hospitals are already exhausted and many people are dying without treatment.

The India variant, B.1.617

E484Q and L452R

First reported in India, late 2020

Aparna Mukherjee, Indian Council of Medical Research

has not been stamped as a ‘variant of concern’ so as to say that it is more lethal or more infectious

But



https://www.healio.com/news/infectiou


...

Very low prevalence in January

April, 52% of samples sequenced

Maharashtra state, 60%

Has been detected in 10 other countries, US, UK (77 cases) Australia and New Zealand

(L452 from US data, 20% more transmissible, reduces antibody efficacy by more 50%)

William A. Haseltine, former professor, Harvard Medical School

The B.1.617 variant has all the hallmarks of a very dangerous virus

We must do all that is possible to identify its spread and to contain it

Brazil



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation


...

Trying to get more drugs from Spain

Rio de Janeiro, health-care workers forced to intubate patients without sedatives

Mechanical restraints and neuromuscular blockers

Doctors Without Borders

More than 12 months into Brazil’s covid-19 emergency, there is still no effective, centralized and coordinated public health response to the outbreak

The lack of political will to adequately respond to the pandemic is killing Brazilians in their thousands


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

From the article:
"A breakthrough infection is defined as a positive COVID-19 test taken more than two weeks after finishing a vaccine course. Such cases are very infrequent, thanks to the astonishing effectiveness of the available coronavirus vaccines. Instances like Washington's, in which someone requires hospitalization or dies, are even more rare.

As of April 12, South Carolina's health department said it had identified 155 cases of breakthrough infection, which is less than 0.02% of about 950,500 people in the state who have completed their vaccination course. That's a similar rate to that reported in Washington state, where, as of March 30, 102 breakthrough cases were reported out of more than 1 million fully vaccinated people. Eight people, or 0.0008% of those fully vaccinated, were hospitalized. Oregon's experience is also similar, with about 0.02% of 700,000 fully vaccinated Oregonians experiencing breakthrough infections so far. Three out of those 168 people died".

Why Are a Tiny Number of Vaccinated People Being Hospitalized? (medscape.com)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used a similar HP mainframe for data entry and time keeping functions back in the 80's, never dealt with the mainframe, just the dumb terminals. Back in them days only genuine nerds entered the airconditioned room and if the AC went down it wasn't long before the mainframe did.


The drum memory weighed ~400 pounds and took 45 minutes to spin down when you turned it off


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 20, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The drum memory weighed ~400 pounds and took 45 minutes to spin down when you turned it off


What no magnetic core memory!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What no magnetic core memory!


Are you being facetious? The magnetic drum I referred to* is* the core memory

didn't you see Tron?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Are you being facetious? The magnetic drum I referred to* is* the core memory
> 
> didn't you see Tron?


They went from magnetic drums, to magnetic core, and then to SDRAM memory as I recall, depending on the model in the series.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Are you being facetious? The magnetic drum I referred to* is* the core memory
> 
> didn't you see Tron?


Kudos on the use of the word 'facetious'. It's been at least two years since I've seen anyone use it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)

You miss a lot when you put smart people on ignore.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You miss a lot when you put smart people on ignore.


I see Rob Doug Ford is in isolation after a covid contact, he better get whacked with antibodies if he lights up positive, or he will croak fer sure.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear World: Meet Doug Ford, One of Canada’s Most Unpopular Politicians (vice.com)

*Dear World: Meet Doug Ford, One of Canada’s Most Unpopular Politicians*

*From alleged drug dealing to his inability to deliver COVID-19 vaccines, here’s a fairly complete list of every controversy from the man who used to live in Rob Ford’s shadow.*


ONTARIO PREMIER DOUG FORD IN HAPPIER DAYS.
FILE PHOTO FROM 2019. COLE BURSTON/BLOOMBERG VIA GETTY IMAGES

Over the weekend, Canadians in general—and Ontarians in particular—may have felt a sense of deja vu, as a _Washington Post_ piece calling for Ontario Premier Doug Ford’s resignation became the most-read story on the U.S. newspaper’s website. It’s been almost a decade since another Ford, Doug’s younger brother Rob, made headlines south of the border (and everywhere), and then, as now, those headlines were not exactly friendly. But where Rob was routinely covered for his off-colour commentary and substance abuse, Doug was slammed by WaPo columnist David Moscrop for his actual governing, specifically his mishandling of the COVID-19 pandemic, which somehow, is worse than ever in the province, and is threatening to overwhelm the health care system.

The editorial came just two days after Ford, in a bizarre, rambling press conference, implemented a raft of new restrictions, including outdoor playground closures and significantly increased police powers (both of which have been walked back following swift public backlash). The moves were just the latest in a series of policy decisions made by the Ontario government that seem to ignore science altogether, plummeting the province into a third wave that is exponentially worse than its first or second.

For many, however, the WaPo editorial may have been their first exposure to Doug Ford. So while Ontarians have long known the senior Ford brother for his series of political blunders, the rest of the world may be wondering who, exactly, the Etobicoke native is. So here, we present a brief history of Doug Ford, told mostly through his checkered political past.
*more...*


----------



## SisterMooo (Apr 21, 2021)

My daughter in laws step father is in the hospital with double pneumonia and tested positive for Covid 19... ICU

He got his first shot 10 days ago...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see Rob Doug Ford is in isolation after a covid contact, he better get whacked with antibodies if he lights up positive, or he will croak fer sure.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dear World: Meet Doug Ford, One of Canada’s Most Unpopular Politicians (vice.com)
> 
> ...


Christine is standing back and standing by.


----------



## knucklehead bob (Apr 21, 2021)

Of you folks having received the first two of the required VACCINES for COVID-19 .

Do they offer talking lab rats a choice of what to be injected with ? 





Good day . . . . . lab rats


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Of you folks having received the first two of the required VACCINES for COVID-19 .
> 
> Do they offer talking lab rats a choice of what to be injected with ?
> 
> ...


Good day coward, who is afraid to put his pink little ass on the line for his country and kids, even though the risk is almost non existent. Ya gotta care about others or you ain't worth a fuck, you are either part of the problem or part of the solution. If you are worried about product liability issues, and not catching covid, you can't think straight, you should heed the advice of those smarter than yourself and that includes the vast majority of people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 21, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Of you folks having received the first two of the required VACCINES for COVID-19 .
> 
> Do they offer talking lab rats a choice of what to be injected with ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Northwood (Apr 21, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> Of you folks having received the first two of the required VACCINES for COVID-19 .
> 
> Do they offer talking lab rats a choice of what to be injected with ?
> 
> Good day . . . . . lab rats


Well this lab rat had his shot yesterday evening and I'm happy to report I'm still alive today. Sadly though, my plants outdoors didn't fare quite as well last night. Would cal-mag help it? Here's a photo I took minutes ago:


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

Calmag and a blurple. She'll perk right back up.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Calmag and a blurple. She'll perk right back up.


If that doesn't work, I'm going to try obtain a shot of vaccine for it. That should fix'er up!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

Hydroxychloroquine. Best thing.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Hydroxychloroquine. Best thing.


This belongs in the "Advanced Marijuana Cultivation" section of the forum. Great advice, thanks!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Well this lab rat had his shot yesterday evening and I'm happy to report I'm still alive today. Sadly though, my plants outdoors didn't fare quite as well last night. Would cal-mag help it? Here's a photo I took minutes ago:
> 
> View attachment 4883959


A cloche made from a 2 liter pop bottle or a cold frame would help.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A cloche made from a 2 liter pop bottle or a cold frame would help.


If the hydroxychloroquine doesn't work I think I'll try spray the leaves with windex and inject bleach into its little stem before I try something drastic like you're suggesting. lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't forget to shove a UV light up it's roots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Follow the money... Take back the remaining cash and make them account for every penny.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Trump administration awarded a firm $1.3 billion to make Covid vaccine syringes. Where are the syringes?*
*The Covid vaccines are here, but the ApiJect syringe is not yet approved by federal regulators and a new factory in North Carolina is not yet built.*

WASHINGTON — A year after a Connecticut company was awarded almost $1.3 billion in federal loans and contracts to supply an essential syringe for the Covid-19 vaccine rollout, no syringes have been made. The syringe hasn't received even the first of a series of approvals it needs from the federal government before it can be manufactured, and a factory promising 650 jobs remains unbuilt.

ApiJect Systems Corp. positioned itself as the company that would make the difference between a stumbling rollout and delivery of lifesaving vaccines. But as the U.S. vaccine rollout hits full stride, with about half of adults in the U.S. having already received at least one injection, the need for ApiJect's device has waned, leaving the contracts and loans in question.

The company said in a statement to NBC News that it "is working with several vaccine pharmaceutical companies to conduct the testing and regulatory reviews of Covid-19 vaccines in the ApiJect syringe."
*more...*


----------



## printer (Apr 21, 2021)

Don't worry. It will go away by April. 

Oh, it is April already?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 21, 2021)

My wife has a headache and a bit of a temperature today- nothing drastic

I wonder if the second dose is stronger- anyone know about that?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife has a headache and a bit of a temperature today- nothing drastic
> 
> I wonder if the second dose is stronger- anyone know about that?


As far as I know it's complete crapshoot as far as vaccine reactions go, some have more of one from the second dose than the first and the other way around, some don't even notice it at all. I believe both doses of the mRNAs are the same size and identical in composition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> My wife has a headache and a bit of a temperature today- nothing drastic
> 
> I wonder if the second dose is stronger- anyone know about that?


Headaches especially in women should be watched and might be a sign of clotting, but it is very rare and generally applies to the other two vaccines that are not mRNA based.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I wonder if the second dose is stronger- anyone know about that?


I thought it was the same dose as the first, but the second certainly seems to have more of an effect than the first. At least in my experience.


----------



## mooray (Apr 21, 2021)

Or, more accurately...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2021)

I get my second Moderna shot after work today. I am expecting a sore arm and hoping that’s it. The first shot i had just a sore arm and nothing else but some mild tired and foggy thinking but that could be from other issues like my strict keto diet and physical exhaustion from working out . Fingers crossed no flue like shit cuz I have a busy day at work tomorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

knucklehead bob said:


> View attachment 4884056
> 
> View attachment 4884057
> 
> . . . . . I put my life on the line during Viet Nam & am a veteran , sooooo . . . . . G F Y . . . . .


I don't believe a thing a low life like you says, someone who only thinks of themselves, rights without responsibilities are bullshit. This virus has turned into a kid killer and you are laughing at that, don't wear a mask, won't get vaccinated and probably has grand kids, if half of what you say is true. Even if you are a vet, it doesn't give you the right to sicken and kill kids with stupidity and if you are afraid to get a needle to save the life of yourself and others, what does that make you, if not a coward and a fool.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

All my joints are sore today. (Pfizer 2nd shot)

Arm hurts a lot worse than the first time. Got a headache I can't shake either.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> All my joints are sore today. (Pfizer 2nd shot)
> 
> Arm hurts a lot worse than the first time. Got a headache I can't shake either.


heard its common that the second dose can be rougher. hang in there


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> All my joints are sore today. (Pfizer 2nd shot)
> 
> Arm hurts a lot worse than the first time. Got a headache I can't shake either.


Damn, sorry to hear it. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Bethel Park mother left paralyzed after getting first dose of Pfizer vaccine, doctors say nervous system played a part


There have been many negative side effects reported worldwide from the Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccines, but a Bethel Park woman told Channel 11 she has been affected by something that hadn’t been seen at all yet: paralysis.




www.wpxi.com


----------



## mooray (Apr 21, 2021)

An airplane crashed once, better not fly. A car crashed once, better not drive. A person fell in the shower once, better not shower.

-PJ Diaz


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> An airplane crashed once, better not fly. A car crashed once, better not drive. A person fell in the shower once, better not shower.
> 
> -PJ Diaz


Well, to be fair, he doesn't do any of that anyway after being broke and losing his license and being in general an unclean, uncouth person.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

I refuse to acknowledge news articles which challenge my subjective position.

-mooray


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Well, to be fair, he doesn't do any of that anyway after being broke and losing his license and being in general an unclean, uncouth person.


It's ok, I still have my scooter.


----------



## mooray (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I refuse to acknowledge news articles which challenge my subjective position.
> 
> -mooray


Lol wat?? You want me to change my mind on something I already know about, that there's a super low risk of something? No dude, see, I go outside and hike and use chainsaws and various machinery and all sorts of stuff, so this doesn't worry me. Even catching Covid doesn't worry me. What I do worry about is allowing my cliche American jerkoff ego to harm someone else.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Bethel Park mother left paralyzed after getting first dose of Pfizer vaccine, doctors say nervous system played a part
> 
> 
> There have been many negative side effects reported worldwide from the Pfizer, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccines, but a Bethel Park woman told Channel 11 she has been affected by something that hadn’t been seen at all yet: paralysis.
> ...


Sounds like common dream paralysis, the brain disconnects from the body during dreaming and some people wake up before their body connects back up and experience paralysis and the rest could be psychosomatic, we will soon see.

If the best you can do to rationalize your fear is this, with 200 million shots in arms, it's kinda pathetic. I predict a full recovery for this lady based on the available evidence, a clean MRI should tell the tale along with recovery. I'm sure the doctors and scientists are on it though and if it is of any significance we will hear more.

I hope yer not planning on being around vulnerable children until they are immunized and you're wearing a mask, things could get ugly with their parents soon with new variants on the loose and multiplying rapidly among the unvaccinated. We read about people like you in the news all the time, usually after they died of covid.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

mooray said:


> Lol wat?? You want me to change my mind on something I already know about, that there's a super low risk of something? No dude, see, I go outside and hike and use chainsaws and various machinery and all sorts of stuff, so this doesn't worry me. Even catching Covid doesn't worry me. What I do worry about is allowing my cliche American jerkoff ego to harm someone else.


I get it, it's a numbers game for you. I respect that. Just be sure to be clear about what those small numbers could lead too. A lot of vaccine advocates are busy saying that no one is dying or getting paralyzed, except that they are, albeit as you've pointed out, in small percentages. Personally I want to see a bit more time go by before we compare all the numbers. I'm not here to put anyone down because of their positions, like much of the mob mentality in this thread seems to be. Have fun with it kids.


----------



## mooray (Apr 21, 2021)

See, that's fair, but you know...we're at 117 pages and this isn't our first go around. You've pretended that it's a numbers game on your end and that you're philosophically consistent in your aversion to anything with one in a million odds. I don't have an issue with someone being worried about it, just acknowledge the inconsistency. It's not like you have a lock on that. Anything new is extra scary, that's just a fact, and it's exactly why mass shootings are extra scary. Not that they're new, but the frequency is new and even though your odds of dying from a mass shooting are super low, it's still kinda scary, even if irrationally so. My agenda is honesty, way more than anything to do with vaccines.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 21, 2021)

TBH I should report that I did experience a side effect from my first Pfizer shot I received yesterday. I woke up with a bit of a sore arm and I'm thinking "did that nurse jab my bone with that needle"? This issue seems to have cleared up by noon, but I'll keep everyone posted on any paralysis or other negative symptoms I might experience over the next few days.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 21, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I get my second Moderna shot after work today. I am expecting a sore arm and hoping that’s it. The first shot i had just a sore arm and nothing else but some mild tired and foggy thinking but that could be from other issues like my strict keto diet and physical exhaustion from working out . Fingers crossed no flue like shit cuz I have a busy day at work tomorrow.


I had no symptoms from either Moderna shots.


Did you know that you can get a Microsoft Surface Dou with 128GB for as little as $41.67 a month?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I get it, it's a numbers game for you. I respect that. Just be sure to be clear about what those small numbers could lead too. A lot of vaccine advocates are busy saying that no one is dying or getting paralyzed, except that they are, albeit as you've pointed out, in small percentages. Personally I want to see a bit more time go by before we compare all the numbers. I'm not here to put anyone down because of their positions, like much of the mob mentality in this thread seems to be. Have fun with it kids.


Not what "they" are saying. This is what the CDC says:

*"To date, VAERS has not detected patterns in cause of death that would indicate a safety problem with COVID-19 vaccines."*

Just yesterday, there were 60,000 new cases of Covid and 580 people died. None of them had been vaccinated. I guess your two year college degree in theater didn't cover competing risk models. 

Some union people object to the safety policies their own union negotiated for. Some people have a hard time seeing the big picture.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Just yesterday, there were 60,000 new cases of Covid and 580 people died. None of them had been vaccinated. I guess your two year college degree in theater didn't cover competing risk models.


My degree isn't in theater. Turns out that skills in my profession are more important than the degree I hold. Thanks for playing though.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My degree isn't in theater. Turns out that skills in my profession are more important than the degree I hold. Thanks for playing though.


lulz

you still are ignorant. Our education system failed you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> you still are ignorant. Our education system failed you.


I've been thinking about taking classes again, and getting my business degree. So many online options these days makes it easier. Maybe I'll finally get smart. Two degrees are always better than one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

A few years ago I had a job offer at University of Idaho, and part of their incentive was that you could take classes for $1/unit or something like that. The guy who would have been my boss was just finishing his masters there with that program. I ended up declining the job, because I wanted to stay in Cali. I likely could have done financially better there, but there are too many republicans, guns, and racists in that area for my liking.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A few years ago I had a job offer at University of Idaho, and part of their incentive was that you could take classes for $1/unit or something like that. The guy who would have been my boss was just finishing his masters there with that program. I ended up declining the job, because I wanted to stay in Cali. I likely could have done financially better there, but there are too many republicans, guns, and racists in that area for my liking.


Don't waste your time. You'll just argue with the professors.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 21, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Well this lab rat had his shot yesterday evening and I'm happy to report I'm still alive today. Sadly though, my plants outdoors didn't fare quite as well last night. Would cal-mag help it? Here's a photo I took minutes ago:
> 
> View attachment 4883959


I just planted a bunch of strawberries too. Looks like they are going to make it though. I feel for the apple farmers this year though. This might mess them up bad. My trees were just starting their blooms when we got dumped on. 




PJ Diaz said:


> I've been thinking about taking classes again, and getting my business degree. So many online options these days makes it easier. Maybe I'll finally get smart. Two degrees are always better than one.


If you want to get smarter, get a STEM degree.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Don't waste your time. You'll just argue with the professors.


You're prolly right there lol. My mom always told me I should go to law school. Maybe it's not too late for that.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You're prolly right there lol. My mom always told me I should go to law school. Maybe it's not too late for that.


It takes humility to be a good student. Just give it up. You'll die in ignorance.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It takes humility to be a good student. Just give it up. You'll die in ignorance.


Thanks for the advice buddy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thanks for the advice buddy!


thanks for being our punching bag, dick-brain


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for being our punching bag, dick-brain


It's better you get your pent up aggressions out on virtual me than to beat up your wife. I'm sure IRL you're a sweet sweet man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> you still are ignorant. Our education system failed you.


His parents failed him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You're prolly right there lol. My mom always told me I should go to law school. Maybe it's not too late for that.


You have no talent for that either, judging by your performance here.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 21, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I'll keep everyone posted on any paralysis


How are you gonna post if you're paralyzed?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> How are you gonna post if you're paralyzed?


Good point, but I don't think he anticipates it and from the available data I figure he will be back with a report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

Laminate it, you'll need it for awhile: to get or keep a job, leave the country, fly on a plane, go to a concert or school. You'll need it for your healthcare insurance too, to not pay a big covid premium for being stupid. Also to have any contact with children who are unvaccinated and if you do, wear a mask anyway, even if vaccinated. If you lose your card you will have to pay for an antigen test to prove immunity, make sure you keep that one. Taking a picture of the fucking thing with your cellphone might be useful too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You've been vaccinated. So what should you do with your vaccine record card? - CBS News
*You've been vaccinated. So what should you do with your vaccine card?*

More than 100 million Americans have received at least one COVID-19 vaccine shot. The proof? A 4-by-3-inch paper "vaccination record card" issued by the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

In a post-pandemic world, that humble card for those who are fully vaccinated could become an important document used for travel, attending events, returning to the post-pandemic office and other purposes. At least a dozen colleges and universities have already announced that they'll require students to become immunized before they return to campus in the fall. Companies are currently weighing whether they will require employees and patrons to present proof of vaccination as a condition of employment or engaging in business.

In the meantime, here's what experts say you should know about vaccination cards.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

*Steve Kornacki Breaks Down U.S. Vaccination Rate Compared To Rest Of World*





How many Americans have received at least one dose of the Covid vaccine? And how does that compare to other countries? Steve Kornacki crunches the numbers at the big board. Aired on 04/21/2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

*B.C. announces travel restrictions as toddler dies from COVID-19*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 21, 2021)

The UK variant (B.1.1.7.) is not the worst or most contagious variant on the loose in North America, there is a more dangerous Brazilian variant and one out of India that might be even worse. Adults need to get vaccinated to protect children, as well as themselves, this could get ugly real fast when kids get sick and die. This is just mostly the UK variant that is more contagious, but not more virulent or lethal, it does infect children at an alarming rate with symptomatic disease though.

The debate on vaccine hesitancy has a new factor, children and new variants, there is now another moral and social responsibility for adults to get vaccinated. It's time for some folks to clean the shit out of their heads and come back to reality, those who refuse to wear masks and get vaccinated will be shunned by parents everywhere. If unvaccinated republican grandpa and grandma wanna visit the grand kids, though luck.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COVID variants are hitting US young hard | Coronavirus pandemic News | Al Jazeera

*COVID variants are hitting US young hard*
*Faster-spreading COVID variants are sending children and young adults to hospital with serious symptoms.*

The pediatrician told Melissa Zajacz of Medina, Ohio, that her 13-year-old son, Spencer, would be back to school in two weeks after he was diagnosed with Covid-19. Then came more trips to the doctor, fevers over 104 degrees and two visits to the Cleveland Clinic emergency room.

Spencer’s case, involving the B.1.1.7. variant, has kept him mostly bedridden and suffering headaches and swollen ankles since March 17. “There is no cure, so they offer support care,” said Melissa Zajacz. “He hasn’t been to school in a month. He’s a healthy, athletic kid, and he’s miserable.”

Throughout previous waves of Covid, children and young adults eluded the pandemic’s gravest consequences, exhibiting mild symptoms or none at all. Now faster-spreading variants are sending more to the hospital. Fatalities remain low, but doctors say the virus is now making the young sicker, some gravely.

Cautionary tales are beginning to multiply. University of Alabama students are mourning the death of the basketball team’s unofficial mascot, Luke Ratliff, a 23-year-old plaid-clad campus fixture. The student affectionately known as Fluffopotamus died from Covid-19 complications early this month as the team went on an NCAA tournament run.

In Michigan, where Covid-19 is spreading at one of the planet’s fastest rates — an average of almost 8,000 new cases a day — hospitals are seeing far more youths. The state’s Department of Health and Human Services reported 50 pediatric cases in hospitals Thursday, the most since the post-holiday surge in early January.

“Statewide, the hospitalization rates are higher, therefore they must be sicker,” said Rudolph Valentini, chief medical officer for Children’s Hospital of Michigan in Detroit. “We’re seeing more kids coming to ER across the state. Some are in ICU, and some require mechanical ventilation.”

The new Covid-19 variants are more contagious and hit young people harder than the original virus that emerged more than a year ago, when people under 30 often showed no symptoms.

“We are seeing patients 20, 25, 35 who are quite ill with Covid,” Robert Riney, chief operating officer for Henry Ford Health System, said in an April 8 briefing. “The good news is the mortality rates are lower, but these are not light cases.”

The same trend is showing up across the U.S. as young people, who often aren’t yet vaccinated, spread and contract the virus through school sports and social gatherings. Most states have focused vaccination efforts on residents over 65 because they’re most vulnerable.

*‘Very Different’*
Illinois’s state-supported mass vaccination sites are opening appointments for college students because younger people are driving its recent surge. The state’s highest case counts in April have been among 20-somethings, after cases in the 18- to 24-year-old age group doubled over the last month, according to the Illinois Department of Public Health.

At a news briefing last week, Allison Arwady, Chicago Public Health Department commissioner, said the city is “seeing more of the increased hospitalizations among people under 50 — very different from what we had seen previously.”
*more...*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Clark County teen has 3 brain surgeries after J&J vaccine shot


The 18-year-old, one of six cases of blood clotting nationwide being investigated in women who received the Johnson & Johnson shot, is improving “slowly, slowly, slowly,” family spo...




www.reviewjournal.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Study finds shingles in some immune-compromised patients after COVID-19 vaccine


A handful of COVID-19 vaccine recipients who also suffer from weakened immune systems developed shingles a few days after getting the shot, according to a new study Scientists in Israel studied 491…




nypost.com


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

lulz @ pj

He simply cannot understand the differences between large and small risks.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz @ pj
> 
> He simply cannot understand the differences between large and small risks.


I'm not quantifying the risks, just showing what some people are experiencing. Everyone should make their own assessments.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not quantifying the risks, just showing what some people are experiencing. Everyone should make their own assessments.


lulz. Clueless


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz. Clueless


You are really resorting to weak insults today, eh Foggy? Are you losing your edge or just feeling under the weather?


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Study finds shingles in some immune-compromised patients after COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> A handful of COVID-19 vaccine recipients who also suffer from weakened immune systems developed shingles a few days after getting the shot, according to a new study Scientists in Israel studied 491…
> ...


hahaha.
The New York Post and Las Vegas Review journal.
Two bastions in journalism.
What’s next? National enquirer?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 21, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> hahaha.
> The New York Post and Las Vegas Review journal.
> Two bastions in journalism.


So you think they are lying eh?


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you think they are lying eh?


Is that what you think?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are really resorting to weak insults today, eh Foggy? Are you losing your edge or just feeling under the weather?


No, I accurately described your post.

You keep fretting over the well tracked and chronicled adverse reactions that I agree are horrible. Although the CDC has not * detected patterns in cause of death that would indicate a safety problem with COVID-19,* perhaps few dozen people, out of 85 million vaccinated, have had a serious problem due to the vaccine. I see that that prospect frightens you. 

Just yesterday, there were 65,000 new cases of Covid. About one third of them suffer from long haul syndromes that are every bit as frightening of the stuff you posted. So, 10,000 people, at least are going to be in very bad shape due to a preventable disease. That's in one day.

Yeah, if you refuse the vaccine for safety reasons, you are clueless. That's not an insult, its an accurate description.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Apr 22, 2021)

there are literally more deaths per week from aspirin than all of the cases combined that have had negative side effects from the vaccine, but i bet this dumb dumb still has at least one bottle of it laying around the house


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Laminate it, you'll need it for awhile: to get or keep a job, leave the country, fly on a plane, go to a concert or school. You'll need it for your healthcare insurance too, to not pay a big covid premium for being stupid. Also to have any contact with children who are unvaccinated and if you do, wear a mask anyway, even if vaccinated. If you lose your card you will have to pay for an antigen test to prove immunity, make sure you keep that one. Taking a picture of the fucking thing with your cellphone might be useful too.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You've been vaccinated. So what should you do with your vaccine record card? - CBS News
> *You've been vaccinated. So what should you do with your vaccine card?*
> ...


You could also snap a picture with your phone, rather than laminate. 

I thought I might get my second jab sooner but they opened up the AZ vaccine to people 40 and up. It’s actually a good thing as now my wife (and many others) can get the first shot. Hopefully Incle Joe will give us some of those AZ vaccines sitting in storage.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 22, 2021)

scumrot derelict said:


> there are literally more deaths per week from aspirin than all of the cases combined that have had negative side effects from the vaccine, but i bet this dumb dumb still has at least one bottle of it laying around the house


It's funny when we talk about 40,000 gun deaths in this country they talk about "well, there's 40,000 car deaths too so lets ban cars".

But it comes to 6 cases of blood clots out of 7 million doses and all of a sudden is genocide.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> How are you gonna post if you're paralyzed?


What if I was paralyzed from the neck up? lol

Anyway, nothing to report. In the interest of science, I even smoked a big joint the evening of 420 after getting my vaccine to see if the two can be safely combined. Nothing negative, but felt really high though as expected.


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It's funny when we talk about 40,000 gun deaths in this country they talk about "well, there's 40,000 car deaths too so lets ban cars".
> 
> But it comes to 6 cases of blood clots out of 7 million doses and all of a sudden is genocide.


The radical right would rather a chinese virus than an american made vaccine. This tells you everything you need to know about their party/cult


----------



## Justin-case (Apr 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You could also snap a picture with your phone, rather than laminate.
> 
> I thought I might get my second jab sooner but they opened up the AZ vaccine to people 40 and up. It’s actually a good thing as now my wife (and many others) can get the first shot. Hopefully Incle Joe will give us some of those AZ vaccines sitting in storage.


What gives? It's cold enough up there to keep a case of AZ on the back porch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 22, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> What gives? It's cold enough up there to keep a case of AZ on the back porch.


No shit. It’s 1C this morning and it feels like -5, FFS. 

The problem isn’t storage it’s that we can’t get vaccines that were ordered months ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No shit. It’s 1C this morning and it feels like -5, FFS.
> 
> The problem isn’t storage it’s that we can’t get vaccines that were ordered months ago.


Home grown is best for pot and vaccines, it's a done deal, we're getting back into the vaccine business and so will other countries. We will share research and resources on the front end but, everybody can manufacture more than enough for their own needs. We already have mRNA vaccine manufacturing capacity and the government is looking for more manufactures to setup production facilities here.

This oversight will cost hundreds if not thousands of Canadian lives and no government will stand that does not address it head on. We always prepare for the last war and in 5 years pandemic response will be a whole different game globally. It's basically just respiratory diseases we need to be most concerned about, those are the most contagious, so domestic PPE and mask manufacturing and stock piles rotated out to hospitals to keep shit fresh. Those screaming SOCIALISM can go fuck themselves, if it cuts into private sales of imported PPE.

It looks like the current pandemic will continue until they develop a "kill shot" vaccine that traps the virus evolutionarily. They already have such a vaccine in development and the Captain posted it on this thread.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> What if I was paralyzed from the neck up? lol
> 
> Anyway, nothing to report. In the interest of science, I even smoked a big joint the evening of 420 after getting my vaccine to see if the two can be safely combined. Nothing negative, but felt really high though as expected.


Ditto, but I preferred a bowl and it was 4/21.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Here, use this to cut these antivaccer morons, selfish chicken shits and malicious anti social personality assholes, off at the knees. Facts won't matter though, they will dismiss the credible source and believe Trump, there ain't a cure for stupid and evil.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid-19 shots not found to have caused deaths that followed vaccinations | Fact Check (afp.com) 

*Covid-19 shots not found to have caused deaths that followed vaccinations*
*Social media posts claim there have been 3,005 “Covid vaccine deaths” since December 1, 2020. The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) says it has received that many reports of deaths among people who took a Covid-19 vaccine, but found no evidence of the immunizations contributing to the fatalities.*

“December 1, 2020 - April 13, 2021 4+ months TOTAL COVID VACCINE DEATHS = 3,005,” says an April 18, 2021 Instagram post that claims the figure exceeds “ALL VACCINE DEATHS” from the preceding 13-plus years.


A screenshot of an Instagram post taken on April 20, 2021
Other examples of the claim appear on Facebook here and here and on Instagram here.

The claim is part of a flood of inaccurate information about vaccines that is spreading online as nations seek to immunize people against Covid-19.

The disease -- which has killed more than three million people worldwide -- sparked a major vaccination campaign in the United States, with more than 211 million Covid-19 shots administered so far.

A CDC webpage says that, from December 14, 2020 through April 12, 2021, the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS) “received 3,005 reports of death... among people who received a Covid-19 vaccine.”

But it adds: *“A review of available clinical information including death certificates, autopsy, and medical records revealed no evidence that vaccination contributed to patient deaths.”*

A description of VAERS says it “contains information on unverified reports of adverse events (illnesses, health problems and/or symptoms) following immunization with US-licensed vaccines,” and accepts reports from health care providers, vaccine manufacturers, and the general public.

The CDC, which runs the VAERS program with the Food and Drug Administration, previously told AFP that the system “accepts all reports of adverse events after vaccination, without regard to whether or not the vaccine caused the event.”

“Because of this and other limitations, data in VAERS generally can’t be used to determine if a vaccine caused the adverse event (including deaths),” it said.

*AFP Fact Check has debunked other inaccurate claims related to VAERS here.*


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2021)

MAGA murderer.










Minnesota hockey coach dies after being punched over social distancing concerns


While a large number of Americans are being vaccinated daily nationwide, health officials are recommending we still follow safety measures including social distancing. But despite the recommendations and the known benefits of social distancing in...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 22, 2021)

Wow. Just wow.

You kill a guy and are going to jail for probably 15 to life because he wore a mask and asked you to social distance?

It just defies belief.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> MAGA murderer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







More people whose entire online history needs to be researched and data mined to see if they are being radicalized online, and if so how it is occurring.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> More people whose entire online history needs to be researched and data mined to see if they are being radicalized online, and if so how it is occurring.


He was scared of Covid, if he visits these forums it could've happened right here lol


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> He was scared of Covid, if he visits these forums it could've happened right here lol


Anyone who attempts to strangle anyone with their bare hands without a mask is definitely not scared of covid. Perhaps he really, really didn't like black people and used the social distancing thing as an excuse to cause trouble? Anyone who wanted to protect themselves from viral infections would have just run away instead.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Anyone who attempts to strangle anyone with their bare hands without a mask is definitely not scared of covid. Perhaps he really, really didn't like black people and used the social distancing thing as an excuse to cause trouble? Anyone who wanted to protect themselves from viral infections would have just run away instead.


From the video there is no way to say he targeted the black girl due to her race or due to something we didn't see from when the video started. what if the girl walked over to him and coughed on his family as a joke? Good reason to choke her out, no lol but everyone would be pissed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> From the video there is no way to say he targeted the black girl due to her race or due to something we didn't see from when the video started. what if the girl walked over to him and coughed on his family as a joke? Good reason to choke her out, no lol but everyone would be pissed.


You're not racist but


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You're not racist but


Your a child but


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Your a child but


No but you are an obvious racist and piece of shit


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 22, 2021)

The altercations over mask wearing are clearly disturbing. I do think it's time to lift mask mandates outdoors for most activities however. Very few people are getting covid from outdoor exposure. If we want people to follow the rules, the rules need to make sense.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> No but you are an obvious racist and piece of shit


It's obvious. Your point of view is lovely


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> He was scared of Covid, if he visits these forums it could've happened right here lol


He wasn't wearing a mask, it was about racism not covid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Anyone who attempts to strangle anyone with their bare hands without a mask is definitely not scared of covid. Perhaps he really, really didn't like black people and used the social distancing thing as an excuse to cause trouble? Anyone who wanted to protect themselves from viral infections would have just run away instead.


He wasn't wearing a mask either.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> From the video there is no way to say he targeted the black girl due to her race or due to something we didn't see from when the video started. what if the girl walked over to him and coughed on his family as a joke? Good reason to choke her out, no lol but everyone would be pissed.


OMG I didn't know that 

I somehow missed the part where the girl coughed on his family as a joke. Is this from footage that was cut out from the one posted? Have a link?

So the guy wasn't scared of covid, he was angry about what that girl did to his family, not that it justifies the actions he took. If he felt she assaulted his family, he should withdrew from the situation and called the cops rather than escalate it like... err... some cops.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He wasn't wearing a mask, it was about racism not covid.


In many states masks are not required outdoors, the area he was at didn't seem packed with people, so even people worried about covid might not have a mask on outside.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> OMG I didn't know that
> 
> I somehow missed the part where the girl coughed on his family as a joke. Is this from footage that was cut out from the one posted? Have a link?
> 
> So the guy wasn't scared of covid, he was angry about what that girl did to his family, not that it justifies the actions he took. If he felt she assaulted his family, he should withdrew from the situation and called the cops rather than escalate it like... err... some cops.


yeah, I missed that hypothetical occurrence that the shitstain invented to justify his racism too because it never happened


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> OMG I didn't know that
> 
> I somehow missed the part where the girl coughed on his family as a joke. Is this from footage that was cut out from the one posted? Have a link?
> 
> So the guy wasn't scared of covid, he was angry about what that girl did to his family, not that it justifies the actions he took. If he felt she assaulted his family, he should withdrew from the situation and called the cops rather than escalate it like... err... some cops.


You saw how the situation in that video started? I missed that, seemed to start with the man in the middle of yelling, so doubtful that was the full story. You could literally ( insert here ) any reason you want and it doesn't have to be in fact about race.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> In many states masks are not required outdoors, the area he was at didn't seem packed with people, so even people worried about covid might not have a mask on outside.


I know the chauvin verdict made you sad but chill out


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, I missed that hypothetical occurrence that the shitstain invented to justify his racism too because it never happened


Yeah, that's what I figured


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> You saw how the situation in that video started? I missed that, seemed to start with the man in the middle of yelling, so doubtful that was the full story. You could literally ( insert here ) any reason you want and it doesn't have to be in fact about race.


So you fabricated an alternative story to justify his actions as ANYTHING but motivated by racism? Why would you do that? Oh wait, I already know.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> So you fabricated an alternative story to justify his actions as ANYTHING but motivated by racism? Why would you do that? Oh wait, I already know.


Because not everything has to do with race even when the interaction is between different groups? Could have been, could have not. It's hypothetical either way for us past that his actions in the end were most likely unjustified either way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> In many states masks are not required outdoors, the area he was at didn't seem packed with people, so even people worried about covid might not have a mask on outside.


If he was concerned about covid and social distancing he would have had a mask with him. He singled out of the crowd the only black girl and proceeded to strangle her with no concern about social distancing. Attempted murder. His behavior and stated motive for attack are inconsistent with logic, facts and the sequence of events. You don't just assault someone by attempting strangulation, it's attempted 2nd degree murder. I hope she at least gets his house in the lawsuit.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Because not everything has to do with race even when the interaction is between different groups?


True, he could be just a crazy misogynist who hates young people, especially black young women. You're right in that he could be a bigot as well as racist. One thing I can say is that for sure is that he wasn't scared of covid!


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 22, 2021)

In Michigan, a record-breaking number of children have been hospitalized with Covid


Experts blame a more transmissible variant, which appears to be spreading faster among children and adults.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> In Michigan, a record-breaking number of children have been hospitalized with Covid
> 
> 
> Experts blame a more transmissible variant, which appears to be spreading faster among children and adults.
> ...


The Brazil variant is more dangerous to kids from my reading and there's another one out of India that's worry some too. I'll be vaccinated on Saturday and most older Americans are protected already, in a month everyone over 18 who wants a vaccine should have at least one dose in them and 80% protection (with mRNAs). The kids will be another matter though and these other variants look to be more lethal and contagious for them. Another reason to heap on the heat for those adults who refuse vaccination out of selfish stupidity. Educate and convince as many as we can, but there should be consequences to like work, travel, concert & sports venues, schools, contact with children and of course pissing off parents with children.

As more adults are protected they will become less and less concerned about the unvaccinated, but if they have kids it might be a different story. If it wasn't for kids, I'd say let Darwin sort the stupid fucks out.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> dumbfuck desperate racist


You bring quality where ever you go


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

This is just the start, as people realize the threat that new variants pose to young people and especially children who can't be vaccinated for many months and perhaps not until next year. Wear a mask, even if vaccinated and you are gonna be around kids and tell the unvaccinated to get lost and stay away from them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
California public universities plan to require Covid-19 vaccines (politico.com) 

*California public universities plan to require Covid-19 vaccines*

SACRAMENTO — California's two public university systems announced Thursday they will require nearly 800,000 students to receive the Covid-19 vaccine as soon as this fall in the nation's most sweeping higher education testing requirement.

California State University and University of California proposed the requirement for students, faculty and staff for the fall 2021 semester — contingent on full FDA approval. All told, the requirement could apply to more than 1 million people.

Both UC and CSU are planning for mostly in-person instruction when the academic year begins in August.

The timeline for full U.S. Food and Drug Administration approval remains unclear. Vaccines made by Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson have been administered under emergency use authorization, and the J&J shot is on hold as federal officials study rare cases of blood clots. The process for some vaccines have taken years before, though some health officials have predicted that one of the vaccines could be approved by the fall.

Students and staff would be able to seek a medical or religious exemption under the new policy, CSU officials said Thursday.

"The state of California has been a leader in the administration of Covid-19 vaccines, and Californians receiving a vaccine has led to significantly reducing the transmission of Covid-19 in our state," CSU Chancellor Joseph Castro said in a statement. "Continued vigilance will further mitigate the spread of the disease that has radically altered our lives over the past year. We will continue to strongly encourage all members of our respective university communities to receive a Covid-19 vaccination as soon as it is available to them."

A growing number of private universities have begun announcing fall vaccine requirements for students without the FDA contingency. On Thursday, that included Stanford University, whose provost announced plans for a mandate along with a regular Covid-19 test requirement for students who receive an exemption for personal or religious reasons.

Before officially adding the vaccine to CSU's existing immunization requirements, the 23-campus CSU system will meet with labor unions and student associations, officials said Thursday, adding that the policy details are still in development.

UC, which has 10 campuses including graduate-only UC San Francisco, released a "proposed policy" Thursday while encouraging students and staff to get vaccinated now.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wear a mask, even if vaccinated and you are gonna be around kids and tell the unvaccinated to get lost and stay away from them.


Just for clarification, that wouldn't include your own kids that live at home with you too, right? What about a divorced dad's court imposed custody every 2nd week kid? /s

Life can be so damn complicated. I've been in both situations many, many years ago. lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 22, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Just for clarification, that wouldn't include your own kids that live at home with you too, right? What about a divorced dad's court imposed custody every 2nd week kid? /s
> 
> Life can be so damn complicated. I've been in both situations many, many years ago. lol


It would include anybody who was un vaccinated that wanted to get anywhere near your kids. If they are unvaccinated by next fall with lethal variants on the loose, forget about school until they are protected and daycare would be an issue too. If as I suspect the Brazilian variant becomes an issue, things could get serious for kids with unvaccinated clowns without masks roaming around whining about "freedom". If we can achieve a measure of herd immunity and community spread is low, they can bring almost all the testing resources to elementary schools and with mask wearing and vaccinated staff schools might be open next fall. It really depends on the spread of the variants, community levels of infection, their danger to kids under 12 and the level of vaccination.

People will get fanatical about protecting their children, remember this disease maims far more than it kills and maimed children maybe maimed for life. In Brazil the variant has killed over 1300 infants alone, so far and the hospitals are filling with kids and younger people from the UK variant that spreads among kids like wild fire, but is no more virulent than the original strain. The Brazilian variant is even more contagious and is more virulent and there are lot's of cases in North America.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 22, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> hahaha.
> The New York Post and Las Vegas Review journal.
> Two bastions in journalism.
> What’s next? National enquirer?


He's well known for doing that.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is just the start, as people realize the threat that new variants pose to young people and especially children who can't be vaccinated for many months and perhaps not until next year. Wear a mask, even if vaccinated and you are gonna be around kids and tell the unvaccinated to get lost and stay away from them.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> California public universities plan to require Covid-19 vaccines (politico.com)
> 
> ...


I'll just say it for the antivaxxers:

_Those university communists are fascist Nazis treating antivaxxers worst than Hitler did the Jews._


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 23, 2021)

What difference a year makes.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385443359582347267


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4885398


your pussy stinks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Those university communists are fascist Nazis treating antivaxxers worst than Hitler did the Jews.


If this mutated shit starts killing lot's of vulnerable children and young people, they might be right one day. Except it will be a vaccine needle in the arm, instead of barbed wire and showers with a list of reluctant assholes who will be singled out for special attention for reups. We will see, but if some new variants cause asymptomatic cases and sniffles in the vaccinated and kills kids and infants, things will turn ugly. Old people dying is one thing, younger people and especially children being dead and maimed are another for most people, especially parents and grand parents.

If this goes on there could be trouble opening up elementary schools and day cares in the fall, depending on community infection levels, even if we reach herd immunity. We will see over the spring and summer, adults will be protected but the kids will not for a long time.

This old fart is going for his Pfizer tomorrow, but just because my own ass might be covered others won't be and are becoming an increasing concern, until science sorts out the real threat level to children and then it could become a major concern.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> your pussy stinks



(Feel like I might need to explain for you, sticking with the 'you're a child' concept, but adding a leash cuz your fun to keep around )


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> your a child


*you're


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've been thinking about taking classes again, and getting my business degree. So many online options these days makes it easier. Maybe I'll finally get smart. Two degrees are always better than one.



That's a good idea, go back to school.

However, you will be required to have proof of vaccination to attend classes in California.


----------



## mooray (Apr 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's a good idea, go back to school.
> 
> However, you will be required to have proof of vaccination to attend classes in California.


Are you sure he can't just say "I love Jesus" and then he's allowed inside anywhere he wants? It worked on 1/6 anyway.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Are you sure he can't just say "I love Trump and Jesus" and then he's allowed inside anywhere he wants? It worked on 1/6 anyway.


Fixed.


----------



## mooray (Apr 23, 2021)

Aren't they the same thing??


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 23, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/health-government-and-politics-education-michigan-coronavirus-f7b64bca285915cfff9bb5a0e6d4a0a6


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4885719
> (Feel like I might need to explain for you, sticking with the 'you're a child' concept, but adding a leash cuz your fun to keep around )


tell us more about your very real concerns about transgender people playing sports, and how they are definitely real concerns you've always held rather than right wing outrage porn for bigots


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I had no symptoms from either Moderna shots.
> 
> 
> Did you know that you can get a Microsoft Surface Dou with 128GB for as little as $41.67 a month?


I didn’t either.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us more about your very real concerns about transgender people playing sports, and how they are definitely real concerns you've always held rather than right wing outrage porn for bigots


Did my outrageous views upset you? I'm sure the quote feature has been learned already, you are a big kid now.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> your a big kid now


*you're

For God's sake it's *YOU'RE *as in YOU ARE, you ignoramus.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> *you're
> 
> For God's sake it's *YOU'RE *as in YOU ARE, you ignoramus.


Thank you again! Proof-reading is a habit I haven't picked up yet.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Thank you again! Proof-reading is a habit I haven't picked up yet.


Proofreading is one word, idiot.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Proofreading is one word, idiot.


Did your headache go away?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's a good idea, go back to school.
> 
> However, you will be required to have proof of vaccination to attend classes in California.


That's not what the President of the College has said publicly in recent days. He's specifically said that there won't be mandates in place. I can begin registering next month for Fall classes, in fact. I've already applied and been accepted, and have been planning on taking at least one class in the fall.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 23, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's a good idea, go back to school.
> 
> However, you will be required to have proof of vaccination to attend classes in California.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4885921


go for it! 1918 here we come! Cliff Note Version: did you know that WWI was ended because we ran out of men aged 18-21 because they died of pandemic here in the states refusing to wear masks? it's true. people are stupid.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did your headache go away?


Yes it did, thanks for asking. Feeling much better.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4885921


First, don't waste your money. You don't have what it takes to be a good student.

That there notice you posted is exactly why vaccinations are being made mandatory for almost everybody. People who need a medical exemption or are an "exception *" are vulnerable to this virus while a large number of people remain unvaccinated. 

Your industry can't recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over. Your job depends on an effective vaccination program.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Yes it did, thanks for asking. Feeling much better.


That’s awesome ! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Did my outrageous views upset you? I'm sure the quote feature has been learned already, you are a big kid now.


you get mad about whatever they tell you to get mad about. 



Baaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## srh88 (Apr 23, 2021)

Week 2 after vaccine.. no more autistic than normal


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4885921


Mental health issues are not considered an exemption, neither is being a pussy. These measures are merely provisional and may change depending on circumstances and the threat to unvaccinated children. We've only recently vaccinated adults and we will have to see if herd immunity will stop the spread of variants. Masks and vaccination verification might be required yet, we will see. It is best not to take any chances where kids are concerned, that's why it will be awhile until they are vaccinated. Until then they depend on responsible adults with guts to protect them.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mental health issues are not considered an exemption, neither is being a pussy. These measures are merely provisional and may change depending on circumstances and the threat to unvaccinated children. We've only recently vaccinated adults and we will have to see if herd immunity will stop the spread of variants. Masks and vaccination verification might be required yet, we will see. It is best not to take any chances where kids are concerned, that's why it will be awhile until they are vaccinated. Until then they depend on responsible adults with guts to protect them.


Once again, PJ is making a mountain out of a mole hill. California universities have always had vaccination requirements in place for a host of different diseases. They have the same policies that will be in place for Coronavirus.

Does the sky fall? Do people refuse vaccination?









California's massive UC and Cal State systems plan to require COVID-19 vaccinations this fall


The directive is the largest of its kind in U.S. higher education and would likely take effect this fall after the FDA formally approves the vaccines.




www.latimes.com





"less than 2% of UC students seek exemptions from current vaccine requirements."


----------



## Dreminen169 (Apr 23, 2021)

I am officially fully vaccinated


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 23, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> you get mad about whatever they tell you to get mad about.
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I am officially fully vaccinated


Me too. I feel like I have a new lease on life. Like a Boulder has been lifted off my shoulders and now I can live again !


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Me too. I feel like I have a new lease on life. Like a Boulder has been lifted off my shoulders and now I can live again !


Glad a major stressor has been removed from your life and work, it often feels like a weight lifting from the shoulders when accumulated stress is suddenly relieved.

I get the Pfizer jab tomorrow and I've adapted my behaviors over the past year to avoid infection, I'll continue to do so, but I'll feel a lot better about going out and mixing a bit socially. My concerns are shifting from myself to concern for others and I'm waiting to see how this pans out in a couple of months with vaccines, variants, recalcitrant morons and vulnerable kids. I've got my fingers crossed though, but feel it depends on how many fools we can cajole, convince and pressure to take the jab. With new more contagious variants we'll need 80% inoculated for sure


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Glad a major stressor has been removed from your life and work, it often feels like a weight lifting from the shoulders when accumulated stress is suddenly relieved.
> 
> I get the Pfizer jab tomorrow and I've adapted my behaviors over the past year to avoid infection, I'll continue to do so, but I'll feel a lot better about going out and mixing a bit socially. My concerns are shifting from myself to concern for others and I'm waiting to see how this pans out in a couple of months with vaccines, variants, recalcitrant morons and vulnerable kids. I've got my fingers crossed though, but feel it depends on how many fools we can cajole, convince and pressure to take the jab. With new more contagious variants we'll need 80% inoculated for sure


That’s awesome your finally getting the Shot! It’s been a terrible time. Are you starting to make arrangements to teach some meditation classes again ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome your finally getting the Shot! It’s been a terrible time. Are you starting to make arrangements to teach some meditation classes again ?


Nope, not for awhile until I see how this pans out and then I'm gonna be teaching more directly instead of just holding meetings, lecturing and encouraging people to take the free MBSR course, though that will still happen. It is a highly structured and intensive course, more suited to those with health challenges. My target is those who want a taste, with a more simple and less demanding course. I'll need to write a brief explanatory manual and training outline. Tell them what it's really all about, where they are going and how to get there more effectively and efficiently. My approach is more exercise orientated and grounded in science than others, but it has compassion at it's core, for a reason.

The advantage of the online course is people can show up overtime and start independently, I will motivate and facilitate as well as teach.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 23, 2021)

I get my second dose at the fairgrounds in Eugene tomorrow at 1:30


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> but it has compassion at it's core, for a reason.


A compassionate authoritarian. Hilarious!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s awesome your finally getting the Shot! It’s been a terrible time. Are you starting to make arrangements to teach some meditation classes again ?


Here is a website I created for the meditation group last year. I just got around to taking out the contact info and will put new info back in and make other additions when I'm ready to start back up. The course manual will most likely end up here.
North Side Mindfulness


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A compassionate authoritarian. Hilarious!


Yep, life is funny, I'm like yer mommy she loves you ( but maybe not), and will spank yer ass if you fuck up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A compassionate authoritarian. Hilarious!


Long long ago in a place far far away a young student was bitching to his gentle master about having trouble concentrating on his breath. The old man smiled gently with a bit of a twinkle in his eye and told the student to come with down with him to the river and look at his own reflection in the water (pre-mirror days). As the student gazed lovingly at his own reflection, the gentle master grabbed the arrogant sonofabitch by the scruff of the neck and plunged his head into the water and held him there until he fuck'n near stopped thrashing. When he pulled the young man out panicked and sputtering he looked him in the eye and said, "was your breath important to you then"!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, life is funny, I'm like yer mommy she loves you ( but maybe not), and will spank yer ass if you fuck up.


My mother never abused me. My dad did hit me a few times. The only thing he taught me was to never hit my own kids.


DIY-HP-LED said:


> Long long ago in a place far far away a young student was bitching to his gentle master about having trouble concentrating on his breath. The old man smiled gently with a bit of a twinkle in his eye and told the student to come with down with him to the river and look at his own reflection in the water (pre-mirror days). As the student gazed lovingly at his own reflection, the gentle master grabbed the arrogant sonofabitch by the scruff of the neck and plunged his head into the water and held him there until he fuck'n near stopped thrashing. When he pulled the young man out panicked and sputtering he looked him in the eye and said, "was your breath important to you then"!


LOL, OK Lao Tzu.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A compassionate authoritarian. Hilarious!


I could be much more harsh and cruel if I wished to be and have a low tolerance for those who seek to hurt and kill others. Here the weapons of harm are antivaccer disinformation and I tried to be nice and explain things to you and others, until I determined you had another agenda, besides being a chicken shit who is afraid of the vaccine and unable to think straight or asses risks. If you don't want to take the vaccine because you are afraid, then don't just don't constantly try to undercut peoples confidence in something that might save their lives. if you were merely afraid, you would have stated as much and that would be it, but you have a political agenda that is tantamount to murder.

In my school a teacher protects his community as well as guide it spiritually, I'm not a Buddhist either, but honor his teachings and if a person wants to go all the way to liberation, then follow his path to fruition or death. 

Here is a liberated (enlightened) modern master that many Americans can relate to and understand an emergency room physician. Daniel Ingram, note the attitude. Here is a free book, the teaching are always given away.

MCTB.org – The home of the evolving Mastering the Core Teachings of the Buddha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 24, 2021)

It is astounding that Trump and his fucked up little brood of assholes have wasted no opportunity to use the pandemic and vaccines to divide people for the last year even though they have almost certainly all been vaccinated - and now those areas with the most Trump support have the lowest protection from the virus. So many dumb people.

And they _still _think that asshole cares about them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4886031


i more pity you. 

imagine going through life, a dumb angry racist, and getting jerked around by other dumb angry racists who tell you what to be mad about.

is that even a life worth living?

maybe you should kill yourself so you dont have to be burdened by things like transgender people playing sports and whatnot. fucktard.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i more pity you.
> 
> imagine going through life, a dumb angry racist, and getting jerked around by other dumb angry racists who tell you what to be mad about.
> 
> ...


it reminds me of Bugeye.

Never makes a valid point. Always trots out the lies. Rinse, wash, repeat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here is a website I created for the meditation group last year. I just got around to taking out the contact info and will put new info back in and make other additions when I'm ready to start back up. The course manual will most likely end up here.
> North Side Mindfulness


That’s really awesome ! I really been into getting hypnotized by Michael Steely on YouTube the past 2 months. But I have found lately it does not work as well as in the beginning because I have gone through the same hypnosis too many times. It’s still relaxing but not as far out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That’s really awesome ! I really been into getting hypnotized by Michael Steely on YouTube the past 2 months. But I have found lately it does not work as well as in the beginning because I have gone through the same hypnosis too many times. It’s still relaxing but not as far out.


Well there is Yoga and mindfulness practiced at the gym during a work out. However if that doesn't cut it...  

Follow-up study finds a single dose of one drug can ease anxiety and depression for five years | TheHill 

*Follow-up study finds a single dose of one drug can ease anxiety and depression for five years*
Participants “rated it among the most personally meaningful and spiritually significant experiences of their lives,” according to the study.

Story at a glance

*A 2016 study found that a one-time, single dose of psilocybin offered rapid improvements in the levels of anxiety, depression and dread of death in cancer patients when combined with psychotherapy.*
*A follow-up four and half years later indicated substantial, long-lasting effects from the treatment.*
*Psilocybin, a compound found in psychedelic mushrooms, can affect mood and perception to “regulate arousal and panic responses.”*
The Journal of Psychopharmacology published a study in 2016 in which researchers found that a one-time, single-dose of psilocybin offered rapid improvements in the levels of anxiety, depression and dread of death in cancer patients. A recent update found that the single dose, combined with psychotherapy, led to long-lasting improvements in these patients approximately five years later.

Psilocybin, a compound found in psychedelic mushrooms, was given to patients in the study in 2016 and resulted in immediate, substantial relief of symptoms that was sustained and documented at their follow-ups more than six months later.

Almost five years later, researchers found enduring effects in the subset of participating patients when combined with psychotherapy.

At the four-and-a-half year follow-up, 71 to 100 percent of participants credited improvements in levels of anxiety and depression to the single-dose psilocybin and therapy combination of the study. The participants further “rated it among the most personally meaningful and spiritually significant experiences of their lives.” 


or watch the funny version





*Take a Tripitor (Psilocybin)*


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i more pity you.
> 
> imagine going through life, a dumb angry racist, and getting jerked around by other dumb angry racists who tell you what to be mad about.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4886718 View attachment 4886716


Maybe if you were part of the solution instead of the problem things would go easier for you. That includes supporting republican treason, racism, being anti vaccine and anti mask. Why is it so often a package deal? The sheep don't stray from the shepherd much do they. All the people feeding you the bullshit have been vaccinated, including Tucker and Sean, even old Rupert Murdoch went to the UK so he could get in line there early. These people aren't stupid, but their viewers and fans are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 24, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> View attachment 4886718 View attachment 4886716


i didn't say to remove your post. just kill yourself and leave your post up.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe if you were part of the solution instead of the problem things would go easier for you. That includes supporting republican treason, racism, being anti vaccine and anti mask. Why is it so often a package deal? The sheep don't stray from the shepherd much do they. All the people feeding you the bullshit have been vaccinated, including Tucker and Sean, even old Rupert Murdoch went to the UK so he could get in line there early. These people aren't stupid, but their viewers and fans are.


Have you found where I have been all those things? I haven't. General assumptions, or in this case, straight up someone making up stories, are part of the problem. Many of us fall into that group...


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't say to remove your post. just kill yourself and leave your post up.


I made up quite the story there, didn't I? Hypocrite, I was following your lead.


Lead on child.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Have you found where I have been all those things? I haven't. General assumptions, or in this case, straight up someone making up stories, are part of the problem. Many of us fall into that group...


Well now is your chance to set the record straight:
Vote for Trump?
For vaccines?
Wear a mask? and encourage others.
Think there should be major police reform and the elimination of qualified immunity?

Many say they are against racism and some are on a certain level, but their conditioning leaks through in their attitude and what they stand behind. Your country has problems, serious problems and there are sensible solutions to those problems and Biden is trying to implement them. There is no ambiguity on the question of politics, the republicans are traitors to the constitution and the founding ethos of America and are unfit to hold the office of dog catcher. It's not a right left thing, it's a patriot vs traitor thing. Keep this shit up and China is gonna eat your lunch in no time flat, they have no problem building infrastructure and doing a little strategic planning. America can no longer afford the "luxury" of racism and xenophobia, the 21st century world won't wait forever and soon America will look like the old soviet union, it was change or die for them.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well now is your chance to set the record straight:
> Vote for Trump?
> For vaccines?
> Wear a mask? and encourage others.
> Think there should be major police reform and the elimination of qualified immunity?


I am sure my previous posts show the correct answers to all those metrics of a person. (No,Yes,Yes,Yes). Many of the posts are commented on by yourself LOL 

of course that doesn't mean it was Biden, Mandate it, Mandate it, or all cops are evil


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> I am sure my previous posts show the correct answers to all those metrics of a person. (No,Yes,Yes,Yes). Many of the posts are commented on by yourself LOL
> 
> of course that doesn't mean it was Biden, Mandate it, Mandate it, or all cops are evil


I don't demand people be perfect, just not, dangerous and can tolerate a wide variety of views. However there are certain critical issues I can't overlook, like Trump, racism and vaccines. Racism is like sin, many know better and try, but are conditioned by a lifetime of experience, it's one of those the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak things. We are not fixed things but processes that can grow and evolve, we do this trough introspection when we fuck up. A man who doesn't make mistakes learns nothing, Trump exemplifies this and thus cannot grow, change or evolve.

I only give a hard time to trolls with a political agenda and don't jump on social errors or political incorrectness caused by conditioning, when I figure folks are trying to be better. With the new situation concerning the new covid variants and their threat to young children who can't be vaccinated for many months I take a hard line with those spreading vaccine disinformation.

I'm glad you cleared things up, your business with Buck is your own, but he tends to be a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to people and posts. I have no issues with you, but wanted to draw you out.


----------



## Dryxi (Apr 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't demand people be perfect, just not, dangerous and can tolerate a wide variety of views. However there are certain critical issues I can't overlook, like Trump, racism and vaccines. Racism is like sin, many know better and try, but are conditioned by a lifetime of experience, it's one of those the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak things. We are not fixed things but processes that can grow and evolve, we do this trough introspection when we fuck up. A man who doesn't make mistakes learns nothing, Trump exemplifies this and thus cannot grow, change or evolve.
> 
> I only give a hard time to trolls with a political agenda and don't jump on social errors or political incorrectness caused by conditioning, when I figure folks are trying to be better. With the new situation concerning the new covid variants and their threat to young children who can't be vaccinated for many months I take a hard line with those spreading vaccine disinformation.
> 
> I'm glad you cleared things up, your business with Buck is your own, but he tends to be a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to people and posts. I have no issues with you, but wanted to draw you out.


Buck is a fun kid. Trolling is a hobby we obviously share


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Buck is a fun kid. Trolling is a hobby we obviously share


Oh I've been known to troll myself, but only with certain types, no heart, no harm is my motto. Everybody else gets a fair shake and I'm quite nice, unless I have a reason not to be and that reason isn't poor little me, but about larger social issues or cruelty to others.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 24, 2021)

There is no bottom with these fools.










Anti-vaxxers are wearing Yellow Stars of David to protest coronavirus vaccines: report


Anti-vaccine protesters likening themselves to Jews during the holocaust were harshly criticized on Saturday.Nazis required Jews to wear yellow Jewish stars and other holocaust badges to the lands they controlled during World War II.Twitter user Chloe Adelstone posted a picture of a man in the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There is no bottom with these fools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, makes them easier to identify! The original purpose of being compelled wear the star of David by the Nazis. It must piss off the Jews though, as it cheapens their experience and genocide with false equivalence and considering many of these idiots are holocaust deniers, it's also ironic. Why not just keep it simple and wear the MAGA hat they already have?

A better idea might be for them to have the word MORON tattooed on their foreheads in 2" high red letters.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 24, 2021)

So I drove all the way to the fairgrounds in Eugene and got in the line before I realized I'd left my vaccination card at home

they had me pull out of the line while they checked me out on the database, then I got my shot and another card- I asked the gal who gave me the shot if I couldn't just write in the info on my first card as there was no signature or anything, and she said yes I could do that


----------



## U79 (Apr 25, 2021)

Not taking the jab, not wearing the mask - never have, and never will. Hillarious thread though, great place for anyone to come in for a laugh.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Not taking the jab, not wearing the mask - never have, and never will. Hillarious thread though, great place for anyone to come in for a laugh.


So, sounds as though you were in the UK during the Mad Cow Outbreak.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So I drove all the way to the fairgrounds in Eugene and got in the line before I realized I'd left my vaccination card at home
> 
> they had me pull out of the line while they checked me out on the database, then I got my shot and another card- I asked the gal who gave me the shot if I couldn't just write in the info on my first card as there was no signature or anything, and she said yes I could do that


I bet you always forget what you went to the store for the instant you walk through the door and wind up doing full blown grocery shopping in a vain attempt to remember, don't you?

Happens to the best of us.


----------



## U79 (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> So, sounds as though you were in the UK during the Mad Cow Outbreak.


Sounds to me like you are a guinea pig for pharma drug dealers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Sounds to me like you are a guinea pig for pharma drug dealers.


Sounds to me like you’re just another shit stain on society.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Sounds to me like you are a guinea pig for pharma drug dealers.


I haven't had the flu in 7yrs, Thank you drug dealers.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I haven't had the flu in 7yrs, Thank you drug dealers.


i'll tell you back in 1975, i remember my grandmother getting the flu shot when it first came out and told me to not get because she's never been that sick and would've preferred to have the flu v. the shot.

ahhhhhhh the good old days and working the kinks out of biomedical<shrug>..i get the flu shot no problems.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> So, sounds as though you were in the UK during the Mad Cow Outbreak.


it's back but they don't want to tell anyone..Canada or the UK..they're renaming it as something 'new' because Mad Cow scares people for some reason. @captainmorgan posted the article a few weeks ago.









Mysterious brain disease 'cluster' under investigation in Canada


Symptoms of the mystery illness include memory loss and hallucinations.




www.livescience.com





i would hold off on the Canadian beef buying for now.

you know, giving up beef is the single most effective way of reducing your carbon footprint and can be measured..just one person..can you imagine if we all went to plant products for everything how clean our world would be?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> I made up quite the story there, didn't I? Hypocrite, I was following your lead.
> 
> View attachment 4886764
> Lead on child.


i hope your parents weren't the type to put you on a leash..it seemed popular in the 90s Disney World, the mall. i thought how shitty and i'd never put my child on a leash. 

keep an eye on your kid.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There is no bottom with these fools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did that once when the Nazis where i lived wouldn't give me a parking permit sticker for my car..they wanted me to pay for it (when i shouldn't have to). so i made up a Board of Directors yellow star parking permit nazis flyer and taped it to my rear view window.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Not taking the jab, not wearing the mask - never have, and never will. Hillarious thread though, great place for anyone to come in for a laugh.


Part of the problem, I imagine with that attitude ya also supported Trump. You wore a mask though, or they wouldn't have let you in most grocery stores. When yer not smart enough to understand science or have a firm grasp on reality shit like that happens though, you become susceptible to bullshit and spread it and the virus around. Despite your best efforts America will recover and "they" have already taken over, so you can pull yer thumb out of Uncle Sam's eye.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Not taking the jab, not wearing the mask - never have, and never will. Hillarious thread though, great place for anyone to come in for a laugh.





U79 said:


> Sounds to me like you are a guinea pig for pharma drug dealers.


Yeah damn all that big science to hell!!!!

What has it ever done for us?!?


----------



## U79 (Apr 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sounds to me like you’re just another shit stain on society.


That is how cannabis user are typically looked upon, from reefer madness even up to today. Not that I ever cared and I certainly do not care what a guinea pig in a medical experiment thinks about me for not being one of them.


----------



## U79 (Apr 25, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I haven't had the flu in 7yrs, Thank you drug dealers.


Dont care.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> That is how cannabis user are typically looked upon, from reefer madness even up to today. Not that I ever cared and I certainly do not care what *I have been tricked (by right wing propaganda) into believing is a* guinea pig in a medical experiment thinks about me for not being one of them.


Fixed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> That is how cannabis user are typically looked upon, from reefer madness even up to today. Not that I ever cared and I certainly do not care what a guinea pig in a medical experiment thinks about me for not being one of them.


Yep. I was right. Just another shit stain on society.


----------



## U79 (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Part of the problem, I imagine with that attitude ya also supported Trump. You wore a mask though, or they wouldn't have let you in most grocery stores. When yer not smart enough to understand science or have a firm grasp on reality shit like that happens though, you become susceptible to bullshit and spread it and the virus around. Despite your best efforts America will recover and "they" have already taken over, so you can pull yer thumb out of Uncle Sam's eye.


Lmao keep imagining, I am not american and we never had your stupid lockdowns and mask mandates. You imagining and assuming just goes to show what a lemming you are.


----------



## U79 (Apr 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yep. I was right. Just another shit stain on society.


Better than a lab rat


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Lmao keep imagining, I am not american and we never had your stupid lockdowns and mask mandates. You imagining and assuming just goes to show what a lemming you are.


Yet here you are posting on a random website's political forum in a thread about taking the vaccine and feel the need to shit post about how we are the stupid ones?

This virus is very real and very dangerous. I hope that your nation is doing well and that you and your family stay safe and healthy.

Not everyone is that lucky.

https://apnews.com/article/india-new-delhi-coronavirus-narendra-modi-ap-top-news-c644fc9eb09beb04e16d0215a6693886



Welcome to the forum totally not another sock puppet troll account.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Better than a lab rat


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Lmao keep imagining, I am not american and we never had your stupid lockdowns and mask mandates. You imagining and assuming just goes to show what a lemming you are.


Yer either as Aussie or from NZ, or your country was over run with covid. If you are from either place, it's no thanks to you that your government avoided it, having an island nation helps too. However you will still need to be vaccinated and I wouldn't be surprised if both governments mandated it, since they don't fuck around with morons.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 25, 2021)

CWD has been spreading in deer across this country, I stopped eating venison a couple years ago.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Lmao keep imagining, I am not american and we never had your stupid lockdowns and mask mandates. You imagining and assuming just goes to show what a lemming you are.


India?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Better than a lab rat


Rather be a rat than a chicken


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Rather be a rat than a chicken


i saw something yesterday about rats swimming the lakes in central park, fishing for their dinner.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i saw something yesterday about rats swimming the lakes in central park, fishing for their dinner.


It's a change from pizza they tell me...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 25, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I bet you always forget what you went to the store for the instant you walk through the door and wind up doing full blown grocery shopping in a vain attempt to remember, don't you?
> 
> Happens to the best of us.


That's a wager you would lose


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 25, 2021)

U79 said:


> Better than a lab rat


Do you own a car?


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

*Vietnam defied the experts and sealed its border to keep Covid-19 out. It worked.*
How the country has kept coronavirus deaths to just 35, and grew its economy in 2020 








Vietnam defied the experts and sealed its border to keep Covid-19 out. It worked.


How the country has kept coronavirus deaths to just 35, and grew its economy in 2020.




www.vox.com





A handful of countries managed to isolate themselves in time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Vietnam defied the experts and sealed its border to keep Covid-19 out. It worked.*
> How the country has kept coronavirus deaths to just 35, and grew its economy in 2020
> 
> 
> ...


They have other methods of dealing with anti maskers and those who protest lockdowns and such. Quarantine is not an option at your discretion and there are not nearly as many as there, who were overseas and came home all at once into crowded airports where they waited for hours in close contact. They should have been outside on the airport grounds in tents set up in parking lots or in trailers surrounded by razor wire and not let out until tested. Nobody should have been let near the airports. If you want to be serious about stopping covid this is the kind of stuff you must do, curtail or stop international travel and actually isolate them, not tell them to go home with their families and spread it for a couple of weeks in (maybe) isolation.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well there is Yoga and mindfulness practiced at the gym during a work out. However if that doesn't cut it...
> 
> Follow-up study finds a single dose of one drug can ease anxiety and depression for five years | TheHill
> 
> ...


How often do you shroom?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How often do you shroom?


Not since I was much younger and the effects would probably be different today, back then prying open the doorway to perception induced anxiety, today not so much. When I did mushrooms back then it wasn't to reduce anxiety, but to see shit that I never saw until decades later when computers could hallucinate for me!  Five grams of psilocybin is enough to elicit the full spectrum of hallucinogenic effects (trust me on this ) but you can do them at noon be fucked up all afternoon and be ok by supper. To get that way on acid involves a trip of several days and psilocybin is 200 times less toxic and fucks you up much less.

Many people use them in micro or low doses for anxiety and depression and there is information on this stuff online like pot. They are easy to grow too and there is information and spore prints available online.

A beginner’s guide to microdosing | Georgia Straight Vancouver's News & Entertainment Weekly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not since I was much younger and the effects would probably be different today, back then prying open the doorway to perception induced anxiety, today not so much. When I did mushrooms back then it wasn't to reduce anxiety, but to see shit that I never saw until decades later when computers could hallucinate for me!  Five grams of psilocybin is enough to elicit the full spectrum of hallucinogenic effects (trust me on this ) but you can do them at noon be fucked up all afternoon and be ok by supper. To get that way on acid involves a trip of several days and psilocybin is 200 times less toxic and fucks you up much less.
> 
> Many people use them in micro or low doses for anxiety and depression and there is information on this stuff online like pot. They are easy to grow too and there is information and spore prints available online.
> 
> A beginner’s guide to microdosing | Georgia Straight Vancouver's News & Entertainment Weekly


I have shroomed at least 50 times. Not 
For a while. I should grow them . I like the patterns I see when hallucinating on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have shroomed at least 50 times. Not
> For a while. I should grow them . I like the patterns I see when hallucinating on them.


Take enough and you will see more than patterns!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have shroomed at least 50 times. Not
> For a while. I should grow them . I like the patterns I see when hallucinating on them.


If they work for you then you shouldn't feel as anxious or depressed, I'm neither these days so there is not much incentive for me to grow them again. I had to order a book on how to grow them back in the stone age (pre internet) and the first one got confiscated by Canada customs. I used sterilize rye grain in mason jars, pressure cookers are easy to get too.

I can pick plenty of Psilocybe semilanceata around here in season if I want a pound or two.

Most people including myself (grew) grow psilocybe cubensis


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

Got my husbands Shirt made.
It was kinda tricky but turned out pretty good.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Apr 25, 2021)

Got my second shot yesterday and my shoulder has ached like hell all morning- it's subsided mostly, but I'm also experiencing some fatigue and joint stiffness


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Got my second shot yesterday and my shoulder has ached like hell all morning- it's subsided mostly, but I'm also experiencing some fatigue and joint stiffness


Congratulation! Hang in there. I hope you fell better soon.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Got my second shot yesterday and my shoulder has ached like hell all morning- it's subsided mostly, but I'm also experiencing some fatigue and joint stiffness


Had the same thing. Lasted until the day after.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 25, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Got my second shot yesterday and my shoulder has ached like hell all morning- it's subsided mostly, but I'm also experiencing some fatigue and joint stiffness


Had a sore shoulder the day after the first shot. I golfed after the second shot and shoulder wasn't as bad, heard it's not good to rest it too much? 
I felt rough the next day, but it may have had something to due with cheap booze.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## 1212ham (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Got my husbands Shirt made.
> It was kinda tricky but turned out pretty good.
> View attachment 4887348View attachment 4887349


Lot's of shirts out there both good and bad, I think it best said with pictures and humor. 









Hug Me Im Vaccinated - Funny Vaccine Shirt T-Shirt, Funny T-shirt,T-shirt Unisex | eBay


We will do our best to resolve your concern. We endeavor to respond within 24 hours. Buy It Now?. select your style, leave Note for Color and Size. simple as that. HOW TO BUY.



www.ebay.com












C.o.v.i.d.vaccine Shirt, C.o.v.i.d.vaccinated t Shirt Unisex, | eBay


Double-needle neck, sleeves and hem; Roomy Unisex Fit. 100% soft-style combed cotton. Weight: 6.1-ounce, 100% cotton. Due to lighting effect and computer color, the actual color may be slightly different from the picture.



www.ebay.com












Funny Fully Vaccinated Still Antisocial Check Pro-Vaccine T-Shirt Cotton Unisex | eBay


1x1 rib seamless collar. Preshrunk 100% cotton that feels great! Double-needle stitched sleeves, bottom hem and front neck.



www.ebay.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 25, 2021)

Update on my friend with covid, still needing the oxygen machine and recovering very slowly, still has covid fog that hasn't improved much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


I posted this video last week and Bill needs an update on the risks to children with the UK variant, also the Brazilian variant is more virulent. Here is some up dated information, Bill really needs better writers and to stop trying to be the gadfly of the left. Better information can be had at the NIH, but some of the new new variants are worse than when this data was compiled, also treatment protocols have improved reducing ICU admissions and deaths.

Overview | COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines (nih.gov)
*"In an analysis of more than 1.3 million laboratory-confirmed cases that were reported in the United States between January and May 2020, 14% of patients required hospitalization, 2% were admitted to the intensive care unit, and 5% died".*

Age and ethnicity are other factors that determine hospitalization and mortality rates.
Risk for COVID-19 Infection, Hospitalization, and Death By Race/Ethnicity | CDC


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2021)

Hopefully she stays out of the ICU. 90% of those in ICU are on ventilators.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How often do you shroom?


We are not here to judge.


----------



## Cannabis royalty (Apr 25, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


still sitting on the fence on that...


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hopefully she stays out of the ICU. 90% of those in ICU are on ventilators.


I heard 30%. 

My 92 year old mother got the shot yesterday. She did not mention any ill effects from the shot. I get my first in three days.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> I heard 30%.


it’s much higher, unfortunately.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-covid-19-april-24-omnibus-update-1.6001059





printer said:


> My 92 year old mother got the shot yesterday. She did not mention any ill effects from the shot. I get my first in three days.


Awesome. Which one are you getting?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 25, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Have you found where I have been all those things? I haven't. General assumptions, or in this case, straight up someone making up stories, are part of the problem. Many of us fall into that group...


this bitterness is trademark of pipsqueak or buggy. 

is that you, pikachu?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Cannabis royalty said:


> still sitting on the fence on that...


Studies and clinical trials were telescoped, meaning run in parallel, and not sequentially with gaps for analysis, as was normally the case, no corners were cut. Also mRNA technology has been around for decades and much work was initially based on the pervious SARS-CoV-1 epidemic that we managed to stop nearly 20 years ago. In addition there is now real world data with almost 100 million people on the efficiency and safety, especially with the mRNA vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> We are not here to judge.


Just in case ya missed it, toke and talk, fitness and well being. Haven't done shrooms in years, just naturally crazy!
single dose of one drug can ease anxiety and depression for five years | Rollitup


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> it’s much higher, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-covid-19-april-24-omnibus-update-1.6001059
> ...


We went from almost no cases a few months ago to a record 63 new cases on Sunday for a total of 263 active cases. New variants with stupid policy and people getting lax.

They are increasing fines for gatherings while schools remain open and they are holding idiotic sporting events that have caused a cluster of cases here in CB. I can see playing golf if you stay away from the clubhouse and they close the 19th hole, but hockey games with fans, Jesus?

No ill effects from yesterdays Pfizer, no fever and no sore arm, if I focused on it I could feel it a bit yesterday evening, but not much.

They say the second round is a bitch for some.
N.S. announces new restrictions, higher fines as record 63 cases reported Sunday | CBC News


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 25, 2021)

Cannabis royalty said:


> still sitting on the fence on that...


Welcome new sock puppet. 

What was the name of your account that was banned?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Cannabis royalty said:


> still sitting on the fence on that...


Unreasonable fear will do that


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 25, 2021)

Cannabis royalty said:


> still sitting on the fence on that...


You join a weed forum and your first post is in the politics section... definitely not sock account.

Do you really think vaccines are more dangerous than the virus that's killed over 3 million and counting? 
Why can't anti-vaxxers ever come up with a logical reason?


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> it’s much higher, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-covid-19-april-24-omnibus-update-1.6001059
> ...


Darn, that is not good. My guess is that people who would have been in the ICU are being bumped down to a lower level of care to make room for those that need a ventilator. People that need one do not have great chances.

I have no idea which one I will be getting, at this point I don't care.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just in case ya missed it, toke and talk, fitness and well being. Haven't done shrooms in years, just naturally crazy!
> single dose of one drug can ease anxiety and depression for five years | Rollitup


Meant as a joke, as in a 12 step program. I haven't done them in 30 years. A guy owed me $100 and he gave me a bag of them for it. I tried it and it fucked me up. Then I tried maybe a quarter of what I did and went out drinking beer. The combination was my all time favorite of all the things I have done. It was a sad day when the little baggie was empty.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Lot's of shirts out there both good and bad, I think it best said with pictures and humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t like any of those.
I am still working on his because it could use a few cool additions . On the front he wants this sergeant stripe upper right chest front and I think the number 19 on the back would be badass. This is a one of a kind collectors item that will be with at least $150 one day.


----------



## printer (Apr 25, 2021)

Covid across the back under the 19.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> Meant as a joke, as in a 12 step program. I haven't done them in 30 years. A guy owed me $100 and he gave me a bag of them for it. I tried it and it fucked me up. Then I tried maybe a quarter of what I did and went out drinking beer. The combination was my all time favorite of all the things I have done. It was a sad day when the little baggie was empty.


Shrooms are the devils fungi! Just kidding. Have you considered trying a grow?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

printer said:


> Meant as a joke, as in a 12 step program. I haven't done them in 30 years. A guy owed me $100 and he gave me a bag of them for it. I tried it and it fucked me up. Then I tried maybe a quarter of what I did and went out drinking beer. The combination was my all time favorite of all the things I have done. It was a sad day when the little baggie was empty.


They grow at your feet in the fall and I can harvest pounds of them here in the Maritimes, they like cow and horse shit, but you can find them on lawns. There are no toxic ones that look like them and you can tell by the blue gills, they are very strong too. Died out and stored correctly they last for a long time. For those who wanna pry open the doors of perception with a crowbar. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Psilocybe semilanceata - Wikipedia*








Psilocybe semilanceata - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Psilocybe semilanceata, commonly known as the liberty cap, is* a species of fungus which produces the psychoactive compounds psilocybin and baeocystin.* It is both one of the most widely distributed psilocybin mushrooms in nature, and one of the most potent. The mushrooms have a distinctive conical to bell-shaped cap, up to 2.5 cm (1.0 in) in diameter, with a small nipple-like protrusion on the top.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They grow at your feet in the fall and I can harvest pounds of them here in the Maritimes, they like cow and horse shit, but you can find them on lawns. There are no toxic ones that look like them and you can tell by the blue gills, they are very strong too. Died out and stored correctly they last for a long time. For those who wanna pry open the doors of perception with a crowbar.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Psilocybe semilanceata - Wikipedia*
> 
> ...


Are you from Nova Scotia? This is what helped me pay for university at Acadia. Lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Are you from Nova Scotia? This is what helped me pay for university at Acadia. Lol


Partied at Acadia in my misspent youth, but never attended, had a few friends who went there though. I'm living in Cape Breton Nova Scotia and used to pick them when I was working in Moncton NB, found a great spot on the grounds of the air traffic control center there, recently sodded. I used to drive drive home a bit weekends and surmised they must grow there too, so I had a look in a cow pasture next to the #1 hole on the local course with a a buddy, wow! On the way out we met a couple of friends who were also looking for mushrooms, so I showed them what to look for and where they were.

When I came back home next summer for vacation I found myself locally famous and people were crawling on peoples lawns drunk looking for mushrooms and all of freakdom in my home town was on a craze! Apparently the knowledge spread, ideas can be dangerous things... 

I picked a pound, sold it and bought a 286 computer later when they were the hot thing in the IBM compatible world during the early eighties. It was a big move going from 640K of memory to a whole megabyte and it had a 40 megabyte HD!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

More than a third of NHS trusts have ZERO Covid patients in intensive care as infections fall dramatically (thesun.co.uk) 
VIRUS HOPE
*More than a third of NHS trusts have ZERO Covid patients in intensive care as infections fall dramatically*
MORE than a third of NHS trusts in England have ZERO Covid patients in intensive care as infections continue to fall dramatically.

Just 6.6 per cent of critical-care beds are occupied by people suffering from coronavirus - in comparison to 60 per cent in January, according to NHS England data.

The dramatic tenfold fall in critically ill patients comes as half of the UK population has received at least one Covid vaccine - allowing Britain to ease lockdown restrictions.

In the South West, just seven critical care beds across all NHS Trusts in the region were taken up by Covid patients as of April 20.

This is only 2.1 per cent of capacity - compared to 229 beds occupied by patients without the virus.

And the University Hospitals of North Midlands NHS Trust had a peak of 73 patients in critical care beds on January 30 - but this figure has now fallen to zero as of April 20.

There are also zero Covid patients taking up critical beds in Newcastle upon Tyne's NHS hospitals - where the figure during the peak of the second wave was 61.

The highest intensive care rate for Covid patients is in London, with a figure of 110 - but this is still just one tenth of the total capacity across all the capital's NHS trusts.

*VIRUS HOPE*
This follows news that half of all Brits have now received a Covid vaccine in the historic fight against the virus.

More than 33.4 million Brits have had their life-saving jab in our vaccine rollout - which has allowed the country to ease lockdown restrictions.

NHS England data up to April 23 shows that of the 38,189,536 total doses given in England so far, 28,102,852 were first doses - a rise of 107,656 on the previous day.

It means the UK first dose total is now 33,496,293 - with more recent figures still to be reported by Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland.

The UK population is estimated to be 66,796,807, so the latest figures show that more than half the population have now had a first dose of a coronavirus vaccine.

The UK has outstripped all other EU countries in the vaccine race - while the bloc continued scaremongering over jab safety and dithering over administering the doses.

*JAB SUCCESS*
And relative to the size of our population, Britain only trails behind a handful of countries in the global vaccination blitz.

It was announced this week that Covid has dropped to the third biggest killer in England for the first time in six months - thanks to the rollout.

And thanks to our high number of vaccinations, Brits WILL be able to holiday in Spain, Portugal and Greece this summer, The Sun exclusively revealed.

Since December, our world-class vaccination programme has gone from strength to strength - with three safe and effective vaccines on offer in the UK.

Pfizer, Oxford Astra-Zeneca, and Moderna's life-saving jabs have armoured Brits in the fight against coronavirus - allowing us to restart life and ease lockdown.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 25, 2021)

Most are just pussies.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Millions Are Skipping Their Second Doses of COVID Vaccines (yahoo.com) 

*Millions Are Skipping Their Second Doses of COVID Vaccines*
Millions of Americans are not getting the second doses of their COVID-19 vaccines, and their ranks are growing.

More than 5 million people, or nearly 8% of those who got a first shot of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccines, have missed their second doses, according to the most recent data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. That is more than double the rate among people who got inoculated in the first several weeks of the nationwide vaccine campaign.

Even as the country wrestles with the problem of millions of people who are wary about getting vaccinated at all, health authorities are confronting an emerging challenge of ensuring that those who do get inoculated are doing so fully.

The reasons vary for why people are missing their second shots. In interviews, some said they feared the side effects, which can include flulike symptoms. Others said they felt that they were sufficiently protected with a single shot.

Those attitudes were expected, but another hurdle has been surprisingly prevalent. A number of vaccine providers have canceled second-dose appointments because they ran out of supply or did not have the right brand in stock.

Walgreens, one of the biggest vaccine providers, sent some people who got a first shot of the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine to get their second doses at pharmacies that only had the other vaccine on hand.

Several Walgreens customers said in interviews that they scrambled, in some cases with help from pharmacy staff, to find somewhere to get the correct second dose. Others, presumably, simply gave up.

From the outset, public health experts worried that it would be difficult to get everyone to return for a second shot three or four weeks after the first dose. It is no surprise that, as vaccines are rolled out more broadly, the numbers of those skipping their second dose have gone up.
*more...*


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 26, 2021)

1212ham said:


> You join a weed forum and your first post is in the politics section... definitely not sock account.
> 
> Do you really think vaccines are more dangerous than the virus that's killed over 3 million and counting?
> Why can't anti-vaxxers ever come up with a logical reason?


Fuck the vax for the sniffles, for stoners you guys are brain dead sheep. My body my choice and you can have my vaccine.


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Ooohhh so much alpha! Oh my gosh my panties are absolutely drenched at the sight of such obfuscated insecurity!!


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 26, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ooohhh so much alpha! Oh my gosh my panties are absolutely drenched at the sight of such obfuscated insecurity!!


Triggered much?

I will just leave this here for those with at least room temperature IQ to digest.






Authorisation to supply or administer a poison [SARS-COV-2(COVID-19) Vaccine] – Australian Defence Force (No 7) 2021


An authorisation by the Chief Health Office under the s. 197 and s.198 Public Health Act 2016 (WA) to authorise relevant Australian Defence Force employees to supply and administer the COVID-19 Vaccine.




www.wa.gov.au


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Triggered much?
> 
> I will just leave this here for those with at least room temperature IQ to digest.
> 
> ...


Why dont you want to defend your country?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Fuck the vax for the sniffles, for stoners you guys are brain dead sheep. My body my choice and you can have my vaccine.


And unvaccinated kids can have your covid, chickenshit. Your body apparently lacks a brain, so others have to provide it for you. If it wasn't for the safety of kids and the vulnerable I'd say let Darwin deal with you and as more people are vaccinated they will feel the same way. Most people are somewhat selfish and once vaccinated themselves will care less and less about those stupid enough to believe the big lie. Others will care though like your heath care insurance company, they won't pay for stupidity any longer than they have to and there will be a premium on stupidity. Provided you are an American, in Australia the government might make it mandatory, they have a low tolerance for fools.


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Ahhhhh Australia. Still lots of overbearing machismo over there.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> My body my choice


What does being an advocate for abortion have to do with getting vaccinated during a global pandemic?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 26, 2021)

We really do need to vent our frustrations out on the footy field and in the stands.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm looking forward to my second dose on Wednesday
It is amazing how overnight the Radical right became pro-choice


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 26, 2021)

But for these antivaxxers, we'd be on our way to ending this epidemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I'm looking forward to my second dose on Wednesday
> It is amazing how overnight the Radical right became pro-choice


Patriots are always prolife, real prolife as in caring about kids after they are born and about other citizens enough to wear a mask and get vaccinated. Funny how evangelicals are against all those prolife things.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Patriots are always prolife, real prolife as in caring about kids after they are born and about other citizens enough to wear a mask and get vaccinated. Funny how evangelicals are against all those prolife things.


Well they have had us at war forever ... because my god is better than yours FFS


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

Northwood said:


> Shrooms are the devils fungi! Just kidding. Have you considered trying a grow?


if you think growing weed is hard, mushrooms are the next level working with substrate and having to keep it all sterile. they are a sub sub forum.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ooohhh so much alpha! Oh my gosh my panties are absolutely drenched at the sight of such obfuscated insecurity!!


they should actually be in a bunch not wet is what i think you meant.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Socks doing a good job shifting the poll percentages.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well they have had us at war forever ... because my god is better than yours FFS


When it comes to republicans, evangelicals and other bullshit artists, this says it all. If not for racism the republican party wouldn't exist these days, they are the only republicans left, all the good folks left in disgust. It is the glue that binds the bible thumpers, good ole boys, Qtards, greedy bastards and gun nuts together.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When it comes to republicans, evangelicals and other bullshit artists, this says it all. If not for racism the republican party wouldn't exist these days, they are the only republicans left, all the good folks left in disgust. It is the glue that binds the bible thumpers, good ole boys, Qtards, greedy bastards and gun nuts together.
> 
> View attachment 4888029


And somehow my wife and I each have a true believer in our families SMH
"911 was an inside job" " the Titanic was an insurance job" "all democrats are marxist"

And there is no talking them down from the ledge


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Some of that has to due with the poor understanding of what racism is. Righties think that racism is physically assaulting someone and unless you're doing that, then there is no racism.


----------



## Northwood (Apr 26, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Why dont you want to defend your country?


We don't know his situation. Perhaps he has bone spurs?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> And somehow my wife and I each have a true believer in our families SMH
> "911 was an inside job" " the Titanic was an insurance job" "all democrats are marxist"
> 
> And there is no talking them down from the ledge


I hear ya, as I have an anti vaccer/ covid is a hoax, in my life too and no amount of reason will get through to him. We don't discuss it and he was recently diagnosed with stage four cancer, so there is little point. I'm helping and supporting him in his struggle, and other than these particular false beliefs, he's a good man, but poorly educated and vulnerable to online bullshit.


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Let them know that conspiracy theories are born out of a projection of morality(or lack of).


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> Fuck the vax for the sniffles, for stoners you guys are brain dead sheep. My body my choice and you can have my vaccine.


so brave


----------



## timmah1979 (Apr 26, 2021)

@UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


Are you trying to fund an act of terrorism on an open forum?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


Welcome new sock puppet!

What was the name of your account that was banned?

And do you find it troublesome changing your VPN every time you switch between your accounts?


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


ooooo a tough guy with giant penis. I'm scared


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


Being the bad azz ya'll is can we all join in ?

Put that hat on in my neck of the woods LOL


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2021)

Oh right, I have to call my brother today, it is shot day for him. And he does not believe in manmade global warming (this disappoints me).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


By all means PM Buck your address, he eagerly awaits.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Those are pretty funny. Created by people that have no idea about anything and are just now discovering how a regular flu vaccine works.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas.


So. You’re going to tell him where you live and pay for the gas to put in his car, so he can run you over. 

I assume you’ll be standing in the middle of the street?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> @UncleBuck arent you the brave internet tough guy saying you’ll run over maga hat wearers? Drop me an IM I’ll give you my address and I’ll pay for your gas. The rest of you losers are on a pot forum jerking each other off. Making T-shirts? Seriously? Do you mothers know what’s going on in their basement? Pussies lol


Just post your address here and send me the gas money


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 26, 2021)

mooray said:


> Those are pretty funny. Created by people that have no idea about anything and are just now discovering how a regular fly vaccine works.


Fly vaccine? Whuuut?


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2021)

Email from my brother. I am assuming he had Pfizer.

"I had my first vaccination shot after work. I didn't even feel it. 

Doug at work got the shot on Sunday and he said he had no significant reaction to it. 
John got the Astra-Zeneca shot last week and he had quite big reaction. Pain and 
headaches. But all ok after a day."


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Fly vaccine? Whuuut?
> 
> View attachment 4888377


Neighboring letters, it happens. 

Remember that time when I pointed out how you post silly memes as a deflection technique for when you had no leg to stand on? That was funny.


----------



## printer (Apr 26, 2021)

*CNN: Trump advisers urge him to make pro-vaccine PSA*
Former President Trump's advisers are encouraging him to make a pro-vaccine PSA amid signs Republican voters are wary of getting a vaccine shot, CNN reported Monday.

In a March survey by Kaiser Family Foundation, which polled 1,862 adults, 29 percent of Republicans were found to be hesitant of getting the vaccine, while 6 percent said they would get it if required to. 

During an appearance on Fox News’ “Hannity” last week, Trump told host Sean Hannity that he would be interested in doing a commercial about the vaccine. Trump also mentioned that he has gotten his vaccine shot. 

"They want me to make a video," Trump said to Hannity. "They want me to do a commercial saying take the vaccine, and they think that's very important and I'd certainly do it."

"Vaccines are widely regarded as one of Trump's greatest accomplishments, and Trump understands that this legacy is at risk because half of his supporters are not taking the vaccine," one of the officials told CNN. "It's just not clear yet if he understands that he's the only one who can fix this."








CNN: Trump advisers urge him to make pro-vaccine PSA


Former President Trump’s advisers are encouraging him to make a pro-vaccine PSA amid signs that Republican voters are wary of getting the shot, CNN reported Monday.In a March s…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

printer said:


> *CNN: Trump advisers urge him to make pro-vaccine PSA*
> Former President Trump's advisers are encouraging him to make a pro-vaccine PSA amid signs Republican voters are wary of getting a vaccine shot, CNN reported Monday.
> 
> In a March survey by Kaiser Family Foundation, which polled 1,862 adults, 29 percent of Republicans were found to be hesitant of getting the vaccine, while 6 percent said they would get it if required to.
> ...


Another reason for me to stay away from American politics! The stupid of the republicans has reached epic proportions and if I gotta know about this shit it will be via text. Any American with a brain wouldn't be just bothered, they'd be near up in arms about it, like some lunatic Trumper! This is an anti democratic (small d) and illiberal (small l) organization to it's core, populated by racist suckers, lunatics and fools while being lead by amoral conmen. If they ever should gain power again nationally, not just Americans and America would be fucked, so would we.

From voter suppression, to gerrymandering, to outright trying to steal the election and of course the Capital insurrection. Joe and the democrats have quietly declared civil war on the cocksuckers and we haven't seen anything yet. They've been doing this cold civil war bullshit for awhile now, sticking their thumb in Uncle Sam's eye and now, with as little fanfare as possible, they will get a reckoning. Joe is walking the high wire to 2022 in an effort to keep these treasonous assholes out of power, but he's going to deal with them and he has a lot of smart people advising him and at his back. He is under no illusions as to the stakes and the old white guy is smarter than they give him credit for. The republicans want power for it's own sake, while he has an agenda to move the country into the 21st century. The nice old white man can give a lot of cover for the democrat's policies and is popular with those independent voters and importantly younger voters.

I find it both repelling and fascinating at the same time, deeply concerning yet hopeful. It's the greatest show on earth, even if Donald and the three ring circus are over, the elephants have gone mad and are running amuck in the circus tent.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 26, 2021)

mooray said:


> Neighboring letters, it happens.
> 
> Remember that time when I pointed out how you post silly memes as a deflection technique for when you had no leg to stand on? That was funny.


----------



## mooray (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah, that guy is retarded. Grown ass people out there not knowing how flu vaccines work. See, you post that because you're mocking the guy within the meme, but I'm mocking the creator/propagator of them because they know less than that retarded guy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4888436


I'm beginning to realize how profoundly stupid you are, I thought you were a mere idiot, but it goes deeper than that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

Why wouldn't it surprise me if most of these assholes are secretly vaccinated.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Keilar calls out evangelical pastors spreading Covid-19 misinformation*





CNN's Brianna Keilar takes a look at how some evangelical pastors have spread misinformation about the pandemic and have advised their constituents against taking the coronavirus vaccine.


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 26, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4888436


Please do research on how these vaccines work.
You’re going to be eviscerated posting stupid memes.
That’s no way to go through life.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 26, 2021)

Israel said probing link between Pfizer shot and heart problem in men under 30


Leaked Health Ministry probe raises concerns as 62 cases of myocarditis found out of 5 million vaccinated -- most after second dose; 2 deaths, but no direct link established




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 26, 2021)

It appears the Russian roll of the dice on Sputnik V's safety and efficacy got lucky. A lot of Russians don't trust it though and it would be near the bottom of my choice! I would expect the same issues with this vaccine as with the other AZ and J&J adenovirus vectored vaccines, even though they claim there are none. Many desperate countries are opting for it though, but the Russians can't deliver any volume of it and have to get other countries to produce it.

If it works and is safe then it will be used, even in the EU and South America. India is the worlds largest vaccine manufacturer and are producing the Oxford AZ vaccine now royalty free, but the situation there is dire.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Sputnik V: Proven Vaccine, Political Ploy, or Both?*





President Vladimir Putin’s announcement that Russia had cleared the world’s first Covid-19 vaccine for use before completing third-stage clinical trials sparked global skepticism. Now that its effectiveness has been independently verified, he's looking to reap geopolitical dividends.


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> For those afraid of the vaccine, here's something real to be afraid of, new variants are taking down younger people now with severe illness. Don't be a fucking idiot, get vaccinated, "I'll hold off until I see others take it for awhile" is an immoral argument and this point, the risks of vaccination are minimal, the risks of covid are several orders of magnitude worse than any risk from vaccination and include killing other people and burdening the healthcare system. Personal responsibility sometimes entails personal risk, but in this case the risk of vaccination is almost non existent, read this article, death or recovery is not the only outcome. This article also illustrates how fucking stupid anti maskers are and anti vaccers have now reached the same level of stupid. I've had quite enough of amateur epidemiologists with either no, or superficial knowledge, arrogating their "beliefs" about covid, masks and vaccinations, listen to the experts and follow their advice, they have the PhDs and experience, not you and certainly not the asshole on hate radio, or Newsmax. BTW This 1 in 3 does not include those with physical issues associated with covid survival and there are just as many, or more than those with mental issues.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 1 in 3 Covid survivors suffers neurological or mental disorders: Study (cnbc.com)
> 
> ...


Are you trying to change minds?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 27, 2021)

Ontario has asked, and the army has been deployed, to deal with the influx of covid cases in the hospitals. We were to late to the gate and missed the race. Keep healthy, wear a mask, take the shot (if you can).


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Please do research on how these vaccines work.
> You’re going to be eviscerated posting stupid memes.
> That’s no way to go through life.


They work well for the manufacturers, having legal immunity. As far as the medical efficacy of the various "vaccines", I'm not impressed. On the whole, I consider "covid" a tool to control people and for some to feast off the attendant idiocy. 

No, I'm not going to be eviscerated, If I were eviscerated, I agree, gutless would be no way to go thru life. 

Thank you for saying please though.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm beginning to realize how profoundly stupid you are, I thought you were a mere idiot, but it goes deeper than that.


I'm sorry I can barely hear you shouting waaaay out here on the right side of the bell curve, you nincompoop.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> Are you trying to change minds?


There are many ways to change minds, cajoling, frightening, convincing and ridicule are among them. Reason seldom works on those who operate on "feelings" like the fear driven, doctors use lollipops on children though. Many people can be convinced with facts and evidence and most of those have been vaccinated in America, but there are the recalcitrant, those who don't care about others enough to wear a mask or get vaccinated because they bought into bullshit or are too stupid to care.

It will be a long time until children are protected with vaccination and meanwhile the variants are sickening and killing them. I was vaccinated a few days ago, but it will be awhile for the kids and they depend on responsible adults to protect them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm sorry I can barely hear you shouting waaaay out here on the right side of the bell curve, you nincompoop.


I've seen no evidence of your intelligence posted here, but plenty of stupidity.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 27, 2021)

Tucker Carlson told his viewers to call 911 on people who have kids wearing masks in public because it's "child abuse." Honestly, I think his terrible acting career is about to end.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It appears the Russian roll of the dice on Sputnik V's safety and efficacy got lucky. A lot of Russians don't trust it though and it would be near the bottom of my choice! I would expect the same issues with this vaccine as with the other AZ and J&J adenovirus vectored vaccines, even though they claim there are none. Many desperate countries are opting for it though, but the Russians can't deliver any volume of it and have to get other countries to produce it.
> 
> If it works and is safe then it will be used, even in the EU and South America. India is the worlds largest vaccine manufacturer and are producing the Oxford AZ vaccine now royalty free, but the situation there is dire.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


It would be neat to be able to get an empty vial of all the brands of vaccines and make a display of them. I can definitely see an art exhibit in the future that might include such a piece . The different labels and lettering are fascinating from each country .


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Tucker Carlson told his viewers to call 911 on people who have kids wearing masks in public because it's "child abuse." Honestly, I think his terrible acting career is about to end.


The really funny part is that if his moronic viewers actually go out and do that, they will be the ones going to jail for filing a false report.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Tucker Carlson told his viewers to call 911 on people who have kids wearing masks in public because it's "child abuse." Honestly, I think his terrible acting career is about to end.


I can see new law and FCC regulation of cable and social media, foxnews should be removed from the air and cable for their pandemic coverage, it helped Trump to kill hundreds of thousands of citizens. Lies kill people, Trump proved this and Foxnews helped him do it. If they want bullshit, they should have to search for it online in out of the way places and not have it thrown in their faces with Facebook or YouTube. The government should lead a class action wipe out lawsuit against Foxnews/Newscorp on behalf of their many covid victims. Foxnews is a public health menace and a threat to constitutional government, it's not a question of politics, but of national survival, social division for profit is dangerous.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

They started this earlier than I thought and I figured the feds would do it. People over 35 who eschew masks and vaccines are brain washed morons and not worth the money.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COVID-19 UPDATE: Gov. Justice: West Virginia offering $100 savings bond to residents age 16 to 35 who choose to get vaccinated (wv.gov)
*COVID-19 UPDATE: Gov. Justice: West Virginia offering $100 savings bond to residents age 16 to 35 who choose to get vaccinated*

*WEST VIRGINIA OFFERING $100 SAVINGS BOND TO RESIDENTS AGE 16 TO 35 WHO CHOOSE TO GET VACCINATED*
During Monday’s briefing, Gov. Justice announced that as part of his ongoing initiative to get more younger residents vaccinated, West Virginia will begin offering a $100 savings bond to each person from 16 to 35 years old who chooses to receive a COVID-19 vaccine.

“We have vetted this in every way that we possibly can to be assured that we can use our CARES dollars to do exactly just this,” Gov. Justice said.

The incentive will be retroactive, meaning all West Virginians age 16 to 35 who have already been vaccinated will also receive a $100 savings bond.

“Our kids today probably don’t really realize just how important they are in shutting this thing down,” Gov. Justice said. “I’m trying to come up with a way that’s truly going to motivate them – and us – to get over the hump.”

The Governor went on to say that the goal is to get over 70% of West Virginia's eligible population vaccinated. Of the 1.47 million West Virginians who are currently eligible, just 52% have received at least one dose to date, with demand for vaccines dipping in recent weeks.


----------



## HGCC (Apr 27, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4888436



Do what ya gotta do to own those libs.


----------



## BonnMac (Apr 27, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> They work well for the manufacturers, having legal immunity. As far as the medical efficacy of the various "vaccines", I'm not impressed. On the whole, I consider "covid" a tool to control people and for some to feast off the attendant idiocy.
> 
> No, I'm not going to be eviscerated, If I were eviscerated, I agree, gutless would be no way to go thru life.
> 
> Thank you for saying please though.


Ah. So you’ve chosen willful ignorance.
Good luck!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Ah. So you’ve chosen willful ignorance.
> Good luck!


Grist for Darwin's mill


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> My body my choice


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 4888721


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2021)

Morning all.
Headed out to get the 2nd jab. Later.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 27, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The really funny part is that if his moronic viewers actually go out and do that, they will be the ones going to jail for filing a false report.


No one goes to jail for reporting fake crime, look at all the hate crime hoaxes blacks and jews do by drawing swastikas on their dorm room doors and reporting it to police, they never get locked up.


----------



## OG Doge (Apr 27, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Morning all.
> Headed out to get the 2nd jab. Later.


I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


Have you been to your local ICU lately?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> No one goes to jail for reporting fake crime, look at all the hate crime hoaxes blacks and jews do by drawing swastikas on their dorm room doors and reporting it to police, they never get locked up.


You mean the colleges that rich white people pay to have coaches help them get into because they can't get in on their own shit grades? 

Because much like your race baiting example, my example is a extremely small subset of the people when compared to all the ones that didn't break the law trying to get what they wanted by lying.




OG Doge said:


> I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


Is that troll for not catching a very deadly disease during a global pandemic is worth a sore arm and maybe feeling flu-like for a few days?


----------



## HGCC (Apr 27, 2021)

Yall remember when these folks looked up to milo "some kids want to be fucked" yianopolis. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I've seen no evidence of your intelligence posted here, but plenty of stupidity.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


I hope that you don’t work in a hazardous environment that would compromise your health in the future.
Damn regulations.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

BonnMac said:


> Ah. So you’ve chosen willful ignorance.
> Good luck!


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> No one goes to jail for reporting fake crime,


*Penalty for violating O.C.G.A. §16-10-26*
A person convicted of false report of a crime in Georgia will be charged with a misdemeanor. In Georgia, misdemeanor charges carry up to $1,000 in fines or up to one year in jail or both.

Next moronic comment?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


It's very easy now. Just go online, look up the local scheduling ap and get on a mailing list. Within days, you'll be on your way toward your vaccine passport.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

CDC says it's OK for vaccinated people to go outdoors without a mask.









CDC says many Americans can now go outside without a mask


NEW YORK (AP) — The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention eased its guidelines Tuesday on the wearing of masks outdoors, saying fully vaccinated Americans don't need to cover their faces anymore unless they are in a big crowd of strangers...




apnews.com





_NEW YORK (AP) — The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention eased its guidelines Tuesday on the wearing of masks outdoors, saying fully vaccinated Americans don’t need to cover their faces anymore unless they are in a big crowd of strangers.

*And those who are unvaccinated can go outside without masks in some cases, too.*_


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> No one goes to jail for reporting fake crime, look at all the hate crime hoaxes blacks and jews do by drawing swastikas on their dorm room doors and reporting it to police, they never get locked up.


Your own family hates you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


Patriots have been leading by example forever, not waving flags around and blowing their horn with chests puffed out. Patriotism is about love, of our families, friends, communities, fellow citizens (not just some) and country. Even though many here think you are a stupid cunt, they nonetheless love you enough to encourage you to get the vaccination.

When people call you a fool they are speaking the truth and it is really and act of love!  Consider this virtue signaling and with a signal we send a message and the message is, I care about others, my country and myself, patriotism.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Patriots have been leading by example forever, not waving flags around and blowing their horn with chests puffed out. Patriotism is about love, of our families, friends, communities, fellow citizens (not just some) and country. Even though many here think you are a stupid cunt, they nonetheless love you enough to encourage you to get the vaccination.
> 
> When people call you a fool they are speaking the truth and it is really and act of love!  Consider this virtue signaling and with a signal we send a message and the message is, I care about others, my country and myself, patriotism.


Yeah right. What do Canadians know about 'Patriotism'?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Yeah right. What do Canadians know about 'Patriotism'?


Enough not to stick their dicks in the air with the flag attached! Perhaps it's an antiquated sentiment in this modern world, but none the less a useful concept and practical device for promoting national unity and social cohesion. I dunno about you, but I'd rather be a Canadian than anything else and think (according to data) that we are among the best countries in the world and ranked #1 in some credible surveys for quality of life. I can't speak for others, but I'm a patriot and I feel the same kind of love all around me. Canadians are patriots, we just don't show it much, except on Canada day when I put a big Canadian Flag on my front porch.

Americans are much the same way, the ones you see waving the flag around and wearing it as clothing are not patriots, far from it, they are traitors and support the cause of treason in their own homeland. Be glad we don't have nearly as many in Canada and that they don't have a political home, but angrily wander the wilderness. We legislated against hate and we did it with guns, the results are apparent. As a member of the federal Liberal party of Canada I advocated for this stuff a long time ago because I believed it would work as did many others.


----------



## U79 (Apr 27, 2021)

It is a very real and very dangerous virus for the terribly old and the morbidly obese. 85 percent of vaxholes in this thread alone just love to eat their McDonalds cheeseburgers while breathing in their own bodily waste through their beloved masks all day, every day. And to top it off, they eat in front of the TV while watching the news, getting high to the point of actually believing it. Hence their desperate need for a jab of novel, experimental mRNA and GMO tech injections.

Vaccine patriotism is the loyalty of sheep, nothing more. The so called love of these people is like that of an alcoholic and his drinking buddy. The alcoholic loves his drinking buddy, he says. It is his best friend in the world, right next to his beer. Then one day drinking buddy says thanks but no thanks, he had enough beer and will now a live healthy sober lifestyle. Drinking buddy just went from buddy to the worst person in the world, a traitor even to his ”race and nation”, for not drinking more beer, or in the case of these vaxholes - not taking the buddy jab, pro patria. Nope, still not doing it.

How about offering a free cheesburger wih the jab, maybe you could get more retards like y’all to take the jab then?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> *Penalty for violating O.C.G.A. §16-10-26*
> A person convicted of false report of a crime in Georgia will be charged with a misdemeanor. In Georgia, misdemeanor charges carry up to $1,000 in fines or up to one year in jail or both.
> 
> Next moronic comment?


not to mention the resources that you will be billed for such as SWAT, Air Life Helicopter etc. it's not a package deal everything is line item to the City Manager.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

printer said:


> Yeah right. What do Canadians know about 'Patriotism'?


Patriotism is the last refuge of a scoundrel, and this has been demonstrated in America recently


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

We're pretty darn good at hollering about it the most and understanding it the least. 

Heck, we got a guy here on the forum that thinks he can mutter something about Jesus and that gives him an all access pass to anywhere he wants.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> It is a very real and very dangerous virus for the terribly old and the morbidly obese. 85 percent of vaxholes in this thread alone just love to eat their McDonalds cheeseburgers while breathing in their own bodily waste through their beloved masks all day, every day. And to top it off, they eat in front of the TV while watching the news, getting high to the point of actually believing it. Hence their desperate need for a jab of novel, experimental mRNA and GMO tech injections.
> 
> Vaccine patriotism is the loyalty of sheep, nothing more. The so called love of these people is like that of an alcoholic and his drinking buddy. The alcoholic loves his drinking buddy, he says. It is his best friend in the world, right next to his beer. Then one day drinking buddy says thanks but no thanks, he had enough beer and will now a live healthy sober lifestyle. Drinking buddy just went from buddy to the worst person in the world, a traitor even to his ”race and nation”, for not drinking more beer, or in the case of these vaxholes - not taking the buddy jab, pro patria. Nope, still not doing it.
> 
> How about offering a free cheesburger wih the jab, maybe you could get more retards like y’all to take the jab then?


i heard you can pre-order the nano chip from Microsoft that won't keep track of your red meat consumption ..you know that's where they're going with this..one day counting your steps..the next, your beef!

Liberate Angus!
Liberate Holstein!
Liberate Piedmontese!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> We're pretty darn good at hollering about it the most and understanding it the least.
> 
> Heck, we got a guy here on the forum that thinks he can mutter something about Jesus and that gives him an all access pass to anywhere he wants.


who?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> It is a very real and very dangerous virus for the terribly old and the morbidly obese. 85 percent of vaxholes in this thread alone just love to eat their McDonalds cheeseburgers while breathing in their own bodily waste through their beloved masks all day, every day. And to top it off, they eat in front of the TV while watching the news, getting high to the point of actually believing it. Hence their desperate need for a jab of novel, experimental mRNA and GMO tech injections.
> 
> Vaccine patriotism is the loyalty of sheep, nothing more. The so called love of these people is like that of an alcoholic and his drinking buddy. The alcoholic loves his drinking buddy, he says. It is his best friend in the world, right next to his beer. Then one day drinking buddy says thanks but no thanks, he had enough beer and will now a live healthy sober lifestyle. Drinking buddy just went from buddy to the worst person in the world, a traitor even to his ”race and nation”, for not drinking more beer, or in the case of these vaxholes - not taking the buddy jab, pro patria. Nope, still not doing it.
> 
> How about offering a free cheesburger wih the jab, maybe you could get more retards like y’all to take the jab then?


My don't we sound morally superior, and somewhat perfect! Not too perfect though because you believe bullshit and it says a lot about your smarts or lack there of. Y'all are just Trumpers who swallowed it hook line and sinker, when the hook is set, it'll rip yer aresehole out.

Lot's a really healthy people with good diets and who exercised regularly have come down with covid and some of them have died. It's a crapshoot Genius.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> It is a very real and very dangerous virus for the terribly old and the morbidly obese. 85 percent of vaxholes in this thread alone just love to eat their McDonalds cheeseburgers while breathing in their own bodily waste through their beloved masks all day, every day. And to top it off, they eat in front of the TV while watching the news, getting high to the point of actually believing it. Hence their desperate need for a jab of novel, experimental mRNA and GMO tech injections.
> 
> Vaccine patriotism is the loyalty of sheep, nothing more. The so called love of these people is like that of an alcoholic and his drinking buddy. The alcoholic loves his drinking buddy, he says. It is his best friend in the world, right next to his beer. Then one day drinking buddy says thanks but no thanks, he had enough beer and will now a live healthy sober lifestyle. Drinking buddy just went from buddy to the worst person in the world, a traitor even to his ”race and nation”, for not drinking more beer, or in the case of these vaxholes - not taking the buddy jab, pro patria. Nope, still not doing it.
> 
> How about offering a free cheesburger wih the jab, maybe you could get more retards like y’all to take the jab then?


you can do as you wish that's what anti vacc does however, there are places where you will be required to show proof of vaccination like school registration, travel, jobs etc which you'll have no access to unless you can provide it.

it's to protect us from you.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's very easy now. Just go online, look up the local scheduling ap and get on a mailing list. Within days, you'll be on your way toward your vaccine passport.











Find COVID‑19 vaccine locations near you


Vaccines.gov helps you find clinics, pharmacies, and other locations that offer COVID‑19 vaccines in the United States.



vaccinefinder.org


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> It is a very real and very dangerous virus for the terribly old and the morbidly obese. 85 percent of vaxholes in this thread alone just love to eat their McDonalds cheeseburgers while breathing in their own bodily waste through their beloved masks all day, every day. And to top it off, they eat in front of the TV while watching the news, getting high to the point of actually believing it. Hence their desperate need for a jab of novel, experimental mRNA and GMO tech injections.
> 
> Vaccine patriotism is the loyalty of sheep, nothing more. The so called love of these people is like that of an alcoholic and his drinking buddy. The alcoholic loves his drinking buddy, he says. It is his best friend in the world, right next to his beer. Then one day drinking buddy says thanks but no thanks, he had enough beer and will now a live healthy sober lifestyle. Drinking buddy just went from buddy to the worst person in the world, a traitor even to his ”race and nation”, for not drinking more beer, or in the case of these vaxholes - not taking the buddy jab, pro patria. Nope, still not doing it.
> 
> How about offering a free cheesburger wih the jab, maybe you could get more retards like y’all to take the jab then?


Your statistics are out of date. The virus is getting better at eating people and it's now mostly feasting unvaccinated young people. 

50,000 new cases yesterday and 500 people who were infected earlier died.

Are you ok with being excluded from travel and a good paying job? If you are a contractor, show me your vaccination card before I'll hire you. Being ignorant and unable to understand competing risks just became an economic hardship for your kind.

lulz. You won't be welcome at fitness centers too. Pretty soon you will look like Jabba the Hut. HO HO HO!


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Your statistics are out of date. The virus is getting better at eating people and it's now mostly feasting unvaccinated young people.
> 
> 50,000 new cases yesterday and 500 people who were infected earlier died.
> 
> ...


you think the debate over wearing the mask is big? wait until you are told you will have to provide documents proving vacc for the private gym you attend. i forsee 'clean' facilities meaning you can't join unless you can provide proof..that will become a huge appeal for those who care about their health and you'll get more business for that guarantee. already a member and think you can get away with? not a chance- you'll be asked to leave.

i was shocked when India opened up for celebration- was it worth all the city laden smoke from pyres now? 350k newly infected DAILY..they won't have a country left.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you think the debate over wearing the mask is big? wait until you are told you will have to provide documents proving vacc for the private gym you attend. i forsee 'clean' facilities meaning you can't join unless you can provide proof..that will become a huge appeal for those who care about their health and you'll get more business for that guarantee.


I'll be looking for that before re-activating the club membership. By July or so, if they haven't set a policy to -- segregate -- (I used that word intentionally). If they don't do something to segregate the unclean from the clean members, I'll just go somewhere else. Segregate the unclean, the untouchables. Maybe we can give them their own trades. Like, cleaning toilets and handling toxic waste. Nobody is going to want to go near them.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'll be looking for that before re-activating the club membership. By July or so, if they haven't set a policy to -- segregate -- (I used that word intentionally). If they don't do something to segregate the unclean from the clean members, I'll just go somewhere else. Segregate the unclean, the untouchables. Maybe we can give them their own trades. Like, cleaning toilets and handling toxic waste. Nobody is going to want to go near them.


i was going to use that word because turnabout is fair play but you beat me to it- strategically, i was still a few posts away..

and once they realize they're being segregated..?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'll be looking for that before re-activating the club membership. By July or so, if they haven't set a policy to -- segregate -- (I used that word intentionally). If they don't do something to segregate the unclean from the clean members, I'll just go somewhere else. Segregate the unclean, the untouchables. Maybe we can give them their own trades. Like, cleaning toilets and handling toxic waste. Nobody is going to want to go near them.


It's ok to segregate the self selected, separate drinking fountains too! Signs that say VACCINATED ONLY!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'll be looking for that before re-activating the club membership. By July or so, if they haven't set a policy to -- segregate -- (I used that word intentionally). If they don't do something to segregate the unclean from the clean members, I'll just go somewhere else. Segregate the unclean, the untouchables. Maybe we can give them their own trades. Like, cleaning toilets and handling toxic waste. Nobody is going to want to go near them.


Yep duplicate the segregated south, only with the unvaccinated! Most of them could use a little empathy for black folks, so let them Trumpers and evangelicals walk a mile in their shoes, so to speak. When they complain yer acting like Nazis, say nope, like American racists, but for health reasons!


----------



## U79 (Apr 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you can do as you wish that's what anti vacc does however, there are places where you will be required to show proof of vaccination like school registration, travel, jobs etc which you'll have no access to unless you can provide it.
> 
> it's to protect us from you.


Vaxx not enough of a condom for you?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> Why would anyone call you a nazi, you are a communist.


God wins in the end, am I right brother??


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> private gym



If it's a private gym, wouldn't it be up to the owner of the gym to decide ? Otherwise how could it be private ?


Something doesn't add up.


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

Maybe she was referring to the other kind of Private Gym?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> Why would anyone call you a nazi, you are a communist.


Nope a liberal, I carry a card too and I'm one of the people yer daddy warned you about (provided you knew him). I do lean left and believe in wealth redistribution, since about 50% of Americans live on less than 3% of the national wealth and the top 10% have about 80% of the rest with the remaining scrambling for the crumbs. The nature of technology and the economic system concentrates wealth along with corrupt politicians and lobbyist. 

Racist suckers and morons keep it that way cause the brown folks might git some. Healthcare, infrastructure, education and social programs are ways of redistributing wealth by taxing corporations and the wealthy. But Dr. Seuss, LBGQT bathrooms, invasions of small children at the southern border (those toddlers are a serious threat), somehow getting black people and of course triggering the libs, are far more important. Ya gotta get yer priorities straight after all.


----------



## 1212ham (Apr 27, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> If it's a private gym, wouldn't it be up to the owner of the gym to decide ?


Yes Rob. 
The math of your breading experiments is another story.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)

OG Doge said:


> I hope your future health problems were worth the virtue signal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Here is what Canadians think about vaccination so far, the numbers are changing though, as confidence in the vaccines grow and fear of the new variants increases. The young don't feel quite so invincible anymore and if most people are informed that you are much more likely to have brain damage or be maimed for life from covid than dying, the vaccination rates go up. Also I like the idea of paying 18 to 35 year old's $100 bucks cash on the barrel head per dose. That would drive up vaccination rates significantly.

No need to ambush and dart gun them with microchips 

Here is the go to place for public opinion in Canada, if ya wanna see how we stack up against America. Vaccine roll out is slower than America because of international supply issues.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vaccine Vacillation: Confidence in AstraZeneca jumps amid increased eligibility; trust in Johnson & Johnson tumbles - Angus Reid Institute



As you can see in the graph below, the never vaccers have only dropped 4 points from 14% to 10% and the not sure's only dropped a couple of points from 8 % to 6%


Alberta is the closest we have to a red state here in the great white north, the four Atlantic provinces are combined in this graph. There are a lot of young people in Alberta though and it's more age related than politics, there are more older people in the Maritimes and many of their kids live in Alberta now!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Strong is the farce with this one.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i was going to use that word because turnabout is fair play but you beat me to it- strategically, i was still a few posts away..
> 
> and once they realize they're being segregated..?


We might consider microchipping them and a phone app to warn people when they come near.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> Vaxx not enough of a condom for you?


 Your kind don't use condoms. Antivaxxers are filthy disease spreaders. They could not care less about others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> We might consider microchipping them and a phone app to warn people when they come near.


No need for a microchip, there's one in their phone and it wouldn't be hard to configure things to give them the equivalent of a flashing red light on their heads with yer phone sending out a warning sound when they get near. Just take it out, turn it on and scan yer surroundings and look for the unwashed flashing on the camera screen. It might be hard on their battery with Bluetooth secretly on all the time when every they leave their home wifi...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No need for a microchip, there's one in their phone and it wouldn't be hard to configure things to give them the equivalent of a flashing red light on their heads with yer phone sending out a warning sound when they get near. Just take it out, turn it on and scan yer surroundings and look for the unwashed flashing on the camera screen. It might be hard on their battery with Bluetooth secretly on all the time when every they leave their home wifi...


Nah, The might leave their phone in their car or something in order to fool us. Chip 'em. While at it, use them to study the long term effects of chronic diseases like syphilis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nah, The might leave their phone in their car or something in order to fool us. Chip 'em. While at it, use them to study the long term effects of chronic diseases like syphilis.


Ya would have to pour xrays into em to power up the processor and transceiver, but sacrifices have to be made...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nah, The might leave their phone in their car or something in order to fool us. Chip 'em. While at it, use them to study the long term effects of chronic diseases like syphilis.


Let's see, segregation, no use of common water fountains, denial of entry into venues and restaurants, micro chipping em and Tuskegee like syphilis experiments... I guess we might as well suppress their vote too...


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ya would have to pour xrays into em to power up the processor and transceiver, but sacrifices have to be made...


They could choose vaccination and join the free world or their ability to move about freely is restricted. Their choice.



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Let's see, segregation, no use of common water fountains, denial of entry into venues and restaurants, micro chipping em and Tuskegee like syphilis experiments... I guess we might as well suppress their vote too...


I'm a caring and decent person. I'd never take the freedom to vote away from them. I was thinking more like not letting them out of their ghettos. It would be unfair and unconstitutional to deprive them of their vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nah, The might leave their phone in their car or something in order to fool us. Chip 'em. While at it, use them to study the long term effects of chronic diseases like syphilis.


I suppose a solution is at hand with one of those chips ya put in yer dog, but ya got to get too close to power or read it. Also you gotta have it in a consistent location so dart guns are out unless ya always aim for their ass


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> They could choose vaccination and join the free world or their ability to move about freely is restricted. Their choice.
> 
> 
> I was thinking more like not letting them out of their ghettos.


Looking at the vaccination stats in Canada and the trends, I figure we should be at 80% by fall, especially if we pay 18-35 year old's to get the jab and the new variants are helping to scare the shit out of many of them. Tories here are the most resistant in political terms their color is red, just like in America. I figure we will end up with roughly the same vaccination rates of 80% plus by fall as confidence in the vaccines continues to grow and fear of variants increases. Social pressure will increase on them over time, like with cigarette smokers, when we achieve super majority levels


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looking at the vaccination stats in Canada and the trends, I figure we should be at 80% by fall, especially if we pay 18-35 year old's to get the jab and the new variants are helping to scare the shit out of many of them. Tories here are the most resistant in political terms their color is red, just like in America and I figure we will end up with roughly the same vaccination rates of 80% plus by fall as confidence in the vaccines continues to grow and fear of variants increases. Social pressure will increase on them over time, like with cigarette smokers, when we achieve super majority levels


Firstly; aren’t Tories/Conservative colours blue?

Secondly; how do you find time to meditate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2021)

U79 said:


> It is a very real and very dangerous virus for the terribly old and the morbidly obese. 85 percent of vaxholes in this thread alone just love to eat their McDonalds cheeseburgers while breathing in their own bodily waste through their beloved masks all day, every day. And to top it off, they eat in front of the TV while watching the news, getting high to the point of actually believing it. Hence their desperate need for a jab of novel, experimental mRNA and GMO tech injections.
> 
> Vaccine patriotism is the loyalty of sheep, nothing more. The so called love of these people is like that of an alcoholic and his drinking buddy. The alcoholic loves his drinking buddy, he says. It is his best friend in the world, right next to his beer. Then one day drinking buddy says thanks but no thanks, he had enough beer and will now a live healthy sober lifestyle. Drinking buddy just went from buddy to the worst person in the world, a traitor even to his ”race and nation”, for not drinking more beer, or in the case of these vaxholes - not taking the buddy jab, pro patria. Nope, still not doing it.
> 
> How about offering a free cheesburger wih the jab, maybe you could get more retards like y’all to take the jab then?


"no, YOURE the retards"

are you crying bitch


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I suppose a solution is at hand with one of those chips ya put in yer dog, but ya got to get too close to power or read it. Also you gotta have it in a consistent location so dart guns are out unless ya always aim for their ass


I'm pretty sure this has already been solved. Darts would be inhumane. I'm thinking more along the lines of this



It was invented in 1964 and used in the movie, Robinson Crusoe on Mars. The black bracelets incapacitate Friday when aliens detect he is nearby.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Firstly; aren’t Tories/Conservative colours blue?
> 
> Secondly; how do you find time to meditate?


Yer right I got it backwards, too much time in American politics, in my mind they are red states! It's right on the party stuff and card too, but I never look at it and it's in a drawer and has been except for annual renewals, I just started associating red with conservative! I don't attend too many party events either and was more active years ago in Winnipeg. Tory blue Jesus!  

I usually get a couple of 25 minute sessions or more in a day and find the shorter sits are more beneficial. It's been raining down east the last couple of days and when the weather improves you'll see me less. I've been off my circadian rhythm again (runs in the family when the days get longer) and I gotta go forward to get back on the clock. Exercise is helping with practice though and you get better results when the two are combined.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yer right I got it backwards, too much time in American politics, in my mind they are red states! It's right on the party stuff and card too, but I never look at it and it's in a drawer and has been except for annual renewals, I just started associating red with conservative! I don't attend too many party events either and was more active years ago in Winnipeg. Tory blue Jesus!
> 
> I usually get a couple of 25 minute sessions or more in a day and find the shorter sits are more beneficial. It's been raining down east the last couple of days and when the weather improves you'll see me less. I've been off my circadian rhythm again (runs in the family when the days get longer) and I gotta go forward to get back on the clock. Exercise is helping with practice though and you get better results when the two are combined.


I’m seriously considering trying it.


----------



## printer (Apr 27, 2021)

Got a robocall, just about hung up. Was the vax line and I was suppose to hit one if I will be coming in for my shot tomorrow, two if not. 

I hit one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m seriously considering trying it.


You can do it while walking or doing housework after a bit of formal sitting. Here is an easy one, a feel good concentration practice, TM. Think of a word or short phrase you can repeat in your mind, a mantra (mind tool) it can have meaning or not, just don't repeat "I'm an asshole"! Try the classic om or aum and find your own pace.

First sit upright and in a comfortable position and notice your breathing for about 10 breaths
Next repeat your mantra (you get better and it will seem stilted at first) in your mind.
Focus your attention on the mantra how it sounds in the mind, when your mind wanders, calmly bring it back to the mantra.
Next lose your mind and bodily awareness (WTF happened!)
Use your cell phone timer and give it a whirl for 10 minutes and work your way up to 20 minutes to a half an hour once or twice a day. Let the timer make the call on when it's over.

There, I just saved you a grand for a TM course and don't require something white, flowers or fresh fruit, you can also tell your mantra to anybody you like, like the Beatles did.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Also I like the idea of paying 18 to 35 year old's $100 bucks cash on the barrel head per dose. That would drive up vaccination rates significantly.


Where would that money come from and what if a person was opposed to funding your idea....would you take their money anyway ?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm pretty sure this has already been solved. Darts would be inhumane. I'm thinking more along the lines of this
> 
> View attachment 4889061
> 
> It was invented in 1964 and used in the movie, Robinson Crusoe on Mars. The black bracelets incapacitate Friday when aliens detect he is nearby.



I actually remember that movie. Didn't he have a pet monkey ?


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah guys, why don't we just do what Rob wants where roads/sewer/water/firemen/police/education/energy is funded from donations out of the kindness of people's hearts? What could go wrong?


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah guys, why don't we just do what Rob wants where roads/sewer/water/firemen/police/education/energy is funded from donations out of the kindness of people's hearts? What could go wrong?


It's been said there are two ways humans can interact, on a voluntary basis (peaceful means) or on an involuntary basis (not so peaceful). 

A voluntary human society isn't necessarily funded thru "donations". You are either straw manning or displaying some ignorance of how a voluntary market for services might function. 

It can and would involve consensual trade, wherein people trade value for value, because they want to and both benefit, otherwise they wouldn't do it. Nobody compels them, they behave like free people and make their own choices.

Also in a Voluntary society, you would be free to assist people or not. Are you saying the only way you'd help somebody would be if a gun were used to force you to be helpful? The government method, force, has left many unintended consequences, besides, forcibly redistributing other peoples money isn't really charity is it ?


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

Oh cool that's even better, that way people can make the energy companies cupcakes and sandwiches, that'll keep the lights on for sure!


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oh cool that's even better, that way people make the energy company cupcakes and sandwiches, that'll keep the lights on for sure!


What kind of sandwiches ? Decent bread or that shit they sell in stores ?


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

Well now I'm not sure, I guess it depends on whether or not grocery stores take hugs for payment. If not, it'll be from home ground flour that comes with free rock pebbles in it, but that's okay if your teeth break, because the dentist accepts backrubs for payment!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Where would that money come from and what if a person was opposed to funding your idea....would you take their money anyway ?


Too fucking bad, the democrats could get it through the senate on reconciliation, along with more things that will give your money to give away! SOCIALISM Rob!  Shit Rob, with all the reconciliation shots they have left, the democrat's could get reparations for black folks though the senate.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> Well now I'm not sure, I guess it depends on whether or not grocery stores take hugs for payment. If not, it'll be from home ground flour that comes with free rock pebbles in it, but that's okay if your teeth break, because the dentist accepts backrubs for payment!


If you paid more attention to brushing regularly your trips to the dentist might not be such a concern to you. 

Maybe you could get a shiny new set of fake choppers if you rubbed the dentists front ? Dentists need love too.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Too fucking bad, the democrats could get it through the senate on reconciliation, along with more things that will give your money to give away! SOCIALISM Rob!  Shit Rob, with all the reconciliation shots they have left, the democrat's could get reparations for black folks though the senate.


Democrats ? Is that some sort of gang ?

I fully support reparations for all people, from those individuals that harmed them. 

I do not support being forced or forcing anyone to pay reparations if they never harmed the person seeking reparations though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can do it while walking or doing housework after a bit of formal sitting. Here is an easy one, a feel good concentration practice, TM. Think of a word or short phrase you can repeat in your mind, a mantra (mind tool) it can have meaning or not, just don't repeat "I'm an asshole"! Try the classic om or aum and find your own pace.
> 
> First sit upright and in a comfortable position and notice your breathing for about 10 breaths
> Next repeat your mantra (you get better and it will seem stilted at first) in your mind.
> ...


Thanks man. I’ll try it for sure


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> If you paid more attention to brushing regularly your trips to the dentist might not be such a concern to you.
> 
> Maybe you could get a shiny new set of fake choppers if you rubbed the dentists front ? Dentists need love too.


You're saying that as long as you brush your teeth, you won't break them from eating hand ground flour from stones? That's amazing! Someone should go back in time and tell the Egyptians!

Man you've really thought this through!


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're saying that as long as you brush your teeth, you won't break them from eating hand ground flour from stones? That's amazing! Someone should go back in time and tell the Egyptians!
> 
> Man you've really thought this through!


No, that's not what I'm saying. I'm saying Egyptians were part of a pyramid scheme.


----------



## mooray (Apr 27, 2021)

Ooohhhh deflection hmmm that's something new! We definitely haven't seen this before! Thanks Rob!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m seriously considering trying it.


Just practiced what I preached about mantra practice, I used to do it as a preliminary practice about 20 years to quiet my mental mouth down, a task sometimes! Think I'll revive it as a warm up for breath practice, Mantra meditations are common and not unique to TM.

I fell off the path to enlightenment a few years back after I retired, moved back east and stopped meditating, more or less, then a strange thing happened when I stopped trying. I started having experiences, insights and a powerful level of mindfulness without meditating and while smoking pot. This has happened a couple of times and lasted for weeks, so I did some research and found they were called satori in the Zen tradition mini awakenings. I called them positive nervous breakdowns, no depression and lot's of energy and focused on others, not myself so much. I started taking up my practice again and was compelled to teach again, almost like I had no choice. For now I'm on the path again, in a more relaxed way, in no rush and not trying to get anywhere except to stay off the path to perdition.

Even a very experienced practitioner is a beginner every time they sit.


----------



## Rob Roy (Apr 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ooohhhh deflection hmmm that's something new! We definitely haven't seen this before! Thanks Rob!


You're welcome.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 27, 2021)

California man hospitalized with clot after J&J vaccination


SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — A San Francisco Bay Area man in his 30s is recuperating after developing a rare blood clot in his leg within two weeks of receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, University of California, San Francisco officials said...




apnews.com


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Your kind don't use condoms. Antivaxxers are filthy disease spreaders. They could not care less about others.


dare i say it? signs (one says clean; one says dirty) for the different entrances and they have to sit in the nosebleed or back of the restaurant, gym.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> If it's a private gym, wouldn't it be up to the owner of the gym to decide ? Otherwise how could it be private ?
> 
> 
> Something doesn't add up.
> ...


yup. see?



Fogdog said:


> I'll be looking for that before re-activating the club membership. By July or so, if they haven't set a policy to -- segregate -- (I used that word intentionally). If they don't do something to segregate the unclean from the clean members, I'll just go somewhere else. Segregate the unclean, the untouchables. Maybe we can give them their own trades. Like, cleaning toilets and handling toxic waste. Nobody is going to want to go near them.


how does boycott work in your land of peter pan?

the 70% are the true Masters..we made them move MLB All-Star from Atlanta -$100M to Denver+$100M and all the other little companies that realize what will happen if we stop using their products/services like Coca-Cola, Delta.

and they spend money to lobby.

do you see what just happened?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> California man hospitalized with clot after J&J vaccination
> 
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — A San Francisco Bay Area man in his 30s is recuperating after developing a rare blood clot in his leg within two weeks of receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, University of California, San Francisco officials said...
> ...


damn there goes that plan for one and done. women during child bearing years hormones could've caused those women to get- the risk was less than taking the pill.

a male blows my theory unless he's taking a female hormone (or high female hormone) which is possible.

three of those six women reported with clots died.

guess i'll go with Pfizer..i've been polling in Car Ride Caucus..most complaints seem to be Moderna.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387213273121046528


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387213273121046528


Did he await 2 weeks? Apparently his mom knows him and was scared! Some people figure once they get the jab or right after the second one they can swap spit with others!


----------



## HGCC (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> damn there goes that plan for one and done. women during child bearing years hormones could've caused those women to get- the risk was less than taking the pill.
> 
> a male blows my theory unless he's taking a female hormone (or high female hormone) which is possible.
> 
> ...


We did Moderna, it wasn't a big deal. I felt like I had a cold or hangover after the first one for a day but was fine for the second, wife was the opposite, fine for the first but kinda crappy feeling after the second. 

Given the choice though, Pfizer does seem the way to go.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Did he await 2 weeks? Apparently his mom knows him and was scared! Some people figure once they get the jab or right after the second one they can swap spit with others!


ummmmm no, he said he 'just' got vaccinated.

with a Trumper 'just' implies he just came from getting it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

Joe Rogan Starting To Make A Lot Of Sense To Man Who Gets All His News From Joe Rogan


MINNEAPOLIS—Admitting that he was really starting to come around on the podcast host and commentator, Greg Torkson, a local man who gets all his news from Joe Rogan, confirmed Tuesday that Joe Rogan was starting to make a lot of sense. “At first, some of the stuff he was saying sounded pretty...




www.theonion.com


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Joe Rogan Starting To Make A Lot Of Sense To Man Who Gets All His News From Joe Rogan
> 
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS—Admitting that he was really starting to come around on the podcast host and commentator, Greg Torkson, a local man who gets all his news from Joe Rogan, confirmed Tuesday that Joe Rogan was starting to make a lot of sense. “At first, some of the stuff he was saying sounded pretty...
> ...


Note to MAGA people: The Onion is satire. It's not meant to be taken as factual.

Sad I have to put the disclaimer, but that's where we are with those idiots.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 28, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> ummmmm no, he said he 'just' got vaccinated.
> 
> with a Trumper 'just' implies he just came from getting it.


The sun is poking out here after a few days of rain and I'm off to get some. Yard clean up, some exercise and sunshine, in less than 10 days my first Pfizer should kick in and I'll be out and about more, but not swapping spit with strangers. I think I'll put a couple of Lipo's on charge and go for a fly too later today, if the rain holds off.


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The sun is poking out here after a few days of rain and I'm off to get some. Yard clean up, some exercise and sunshine, in less than 10 days my first Pfizer should kick in and I'll be out and about more, but not swapping spit with strangers. I think I'll put a couple of Lipo's on charge and go for a fly too later today, if the rain holds off.


i have major steroid in a few days again so i have to wait the 2-3 weeks but i'm going to ask first, then i'll check with cardiology and neurology to make sure it's ok before i make the appointment.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you Mr Pfizer.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 28, 2021)

Second dose today 
No issues


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 28, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> California man hospitalized with clot after J&J vaccination
> 
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (AP) — A San Francisco Bay Area man in his 30s is recuperating after developing a rare blood clot in his leg within two weeks of receiving the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, University of California, San Francisco officials said...
> ...





HGCC said:


> We did Moderna, it wasn't a big deal. I felt like I had a cold or hangover after the first one for a day but was fine for the second, wife was the opposite, fine for the first but kinda crappy feeling after the second.
> 
> Given the choice though, Pfizer does seem the way to go.


Pfizer has similar effects. At least it did on my first shot. Second is coming soon.


----------



## printer (Apr 28, 2021)

"OMG! I feel like I AM Dying! I can hardly crawl out of bed. My DNA is being altered!"

Oh wait, that was Ted Nugent. Ten days he said he was in hell. My arm feels a little stiff when I move it about. Forgot all about the shot until now.


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 28, 2021)

COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus 'long haulers'


The most affected genes include ones controlling the body's inflammatory response.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 29, 2021)

printer said:


> "OMG! I feel like I AM Dying! I can hardly crawl out of bed. My DNA is being altered!"
> 
> Oh wait, that was Ted Nugent. Ten days he said he was in hell. My arm feels a little stiff when I move it about. Forgot all about the shot until now.


Ted Nugent is a pussy. I wish someone would rack and stack him.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 29, 2021)

The US does not hold the patent on stupid!








'Exercise our right': Central Alberta rodeo to proceed against COVID-19 restrictions


A rodeo scheduled for this weekend in defiance of provincial health regulations is still a go according to organizers.



calgary.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 29, 2021)

One thing I forgot to mention 
Yesterday there were at least 40 -50 millennials getting vaccinated
I even had one young lady offer to move me up in front of her in line
I declined and thanked her for getting the shot
I had my hope rekindled a bit in todays young folks


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> One thing I forgot to mention
> Yesterday there were at least 40 -50 millennials getting vaccinated
> I even had one young lady offer to move me up in front of her in line
> I declined and thanked her for getting the shot
> I had my hope rekindled a bit in todays young folks


My daughter and some of her friends are sore as hell from getting their second shots down at Georgia State University. Young folks are hip to it. It's the older, right wing folks here that are dead set against it.


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

Isnt the vaccine going to be forced at some point anyways? We may have a choice now but soon enough everyone will have to get it if they want to get a job or survive in this world. I feel like this thread is just arguing for arguing's sake. Its not like we will have this choice for much longer am I wrong?


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> Isnt the vaccine going to be forced at some point anyways?


Not by the government of the United States, no.

Eventually, the only way it would be forced would be by schools, companies, etc. denying service to anyone that isn't vaccinated. That's happening already at colleges across the nation and some private businesses.


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Not by the government of the United States, no.
> 
> Eventually, the only way it would be forced would be by schools, companies, etc. denying service to anyone that isn't vaccinated. That's happening already at colleges across the nation and some private businesses.


yea that's what I mean every service job, anything that comes to mind that is mandatory to live life and experience is going to require you taking the shot so not much of a choice is going to be left if you are not a rich dude that is okay with staying in your circle rest of your life


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

To think that one sellout, corrupt, now-stripped-of-his-license-to-ever-practice-medicine-anywhere-on-earth English doctor caused all the anti-vaxer crap to happen.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> yea that's what I mean every service job, anything that comes to mind that is mandatory to live life and experience is going to require you taking the shot so not much of a choice is going to be left if you are not a rich dude that is okay with staying in your circle rest of your life


You have the choice of natural immunity, but it comes with a high potential for side effects like, blood clotting, maiming and death. Oh, and it will be awhile before children are vaccinated and the new variants are infecting and sickening them at an alarming rate. So responsible adults will get vaccinated and those who don't don't care enough for others to wear a mask in public won't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> yea that's what I mean every service job, anything that comes to mind that is mandatory to live life and experience is going to require you taking the shot so not much of a choice is going to be left if you are not a rich dude that is okay with staying in your circle rest of your life


Consider masks and vaccines as tests of character, intelligence and caring for others, though masks make it more obvious.


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2021)

Woke up with a headache this morning. Started to feel it last night, somebody walloped my arm, Think it made me a little worse as far as my neuropathic pain issues. That was the real thing that scared me. And part of the reason for taking the vaccine. Even the common Flu makes my neuropathy horrible. I vaped some herb, and watched a movie. It sucked, Woke up today with a headache. Which pain reliever did they say I could take? Will have to look it up once the computer is fired up. Do my stretches and start breakfast. That and cleared up my sinuses seemed to have gotten rid of most of my headache. Did look up what medicine you could take. It also said not to take it before getting the shot, it might reduce the inflammation and that is what triggers the body to start defending itself. So I am a little sore and tired, part could be the shortened sleep time also. Glad the sinuses clearing up got rid of most of the headache. Not even as bad as a mild hangover, except for the guy that who punch my arm last night.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Woke up with a headache this morning. Started to feel it last night, somebody walloped my arm, Think it made me a little worse as far as my neuropathic pain issues. That was the real thing that scared me. And part of the reason for taking the vaccine. Even the common Flu makes my neuropathy horrible. I vaped some herb, and watched a movie. It sucked, Woke up today with a headache. Which pain reliever did they say I could take? Will have to look it up once the computer is fired up. Do my stretches and start breakfast. That and cleared up my sinuses seemed to have gotten rid of most of my headache. Did look up what medicine you could take. It also said not to take it before getting the shot, it might reduce the inflammation and that is what triggers the body to start defending itself. So I am a little sore and tired, part could be the shortened sleep time also. Glad the sinuses clearing up got rid of most of the headache. Not even as bad as a mild hangover, except for the guy that who punch my arm last night.


Hmmm
I definitely got a harder poke the second time, but I attributed that to the pharmaceutical clerk being different 
Fortunately I have no pain today
Hope your issues reside quickly


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hmmm
> I definitely got a harder poke the second time, but I attributed that to the pharmaceutical clerk being different
> Fortunately I have no pain today
> Hope your issues reside quickly


Other than the arm I can probably chalk up the rest of how I feel right now to missing the sleep. The medication I am on is pretty fussy about me being regular. Sleeping that is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hmmm
> I definitely got a harder poke the second time, but I attributed that to the pharmaceutical clerk being different
> Fortunately I have no pain today
> Hope your issues reside quickly


When my husband got his first jab he bled profusely . It gushed out and was still bleeding 45 minutes later . She must of hit a vein on the way in and her needle was very long. When I discussed this with the tech that did my jab she told me that the needles that initially come with the doses are quite long and that some places are nice and switch out the long needle for a shorter one. Since I went to a different jab shop then him mine was shorter and I had no blood ooze at all. Technique also matters. Some jabbers just don’t have a good touch.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

printer said:


> Started to feel it last night, somebody walloped my arm, Think it made me a little worse as far as my neuropathic pain issues.


It was the same for me. Every joint in my body hurt. It was gone by the next day with just a bit of arm soreness left.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2021)

Now I am seeing all the anti vaxxers straggling into the clinic . What a bunch of assholes. When I ask if they got the shot they get all offended and will dramatically say , OH NO or I will never or absolutely not like their precious ass is all important . They have serious attitude problems. I would just love to kick them in the ass on the way out the door. Lol


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Now I am seeing all the anti vaxxers straggling into the clinic . What a bunch of assholes. When I ask if they got the shot they get all offended and will dramatically say , OH NO or I will never or absolutely not like their precious ass is all important . They have serious attitude problems. I would just love to kick them in the ass on the way out the door. Lol


Hit 'em with scripture: Galatians 6:7


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You have the choice of natural immunity, but it comes with a high potential for side effects like, blood clotting, maiming and death. Oh, and it will be awhile before children are vaccinated and the new variants are infecting and sickening them at an alarming rate. So responsible adults will get vaccinated and those who don't don't care enough for others to wear a mask in public won't.


im not really arguing against vaccines I really dont have an opinion on this matter I just want the best for me and my loved ones thats all. I was just saying arguing on this does not matter because soon enough this is going to be a must. No one will be able to say I am not taking it its my choice because that choice is going to come with a fat consequience. Feels like a waste of time and energy to argue to each other about something like this


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> I just want the best for me and my loved ones thats all.


Then get vaccinated.

Your odds of dying if you or a loved one catches covid: about 1 chance in 10.

Your odds of dying from covid if you're vaccinated: 0


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> im not really arguing against vaccines I really dont have an opinion on this matter I just want the best for me and my loved ones thats all. I was just saying arguing on this does not matter because soon enough this is going to be a must. No one will be able to say I am not taking it its my choice because that choice is going to come with a fat consequience. Feels like a waste of time and energy to argue to each other about something like this


Your rights end where somebody else's begin, the right to life comes before the right to liberty. In the constitution it goes the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, in that order. Others have rights too and if you want to enter their business or work in it, they have rights to health and safety as do their customers. 

Should you have the "freedom" not to wear a vest, safety glasses or hardhat in designated areas? Masks are PPE and so are vaccines and all the other things we do to keep ourselves and others safe. George Washington made the vaccination of his army mandatory, back then they would slice open your arm and smear on cowpox puss to inoculate against smallpox, it was a bit before the CDC came along.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> im not really arguing against vaccines I really dont have an opinion on this matter I just want the best for me and my loved ones thats all. I was just saying arguing on this does not matter because soon enough this is going to be a must. No one will be able to say I am not taking it its my choice because that choice is going to come with a fat consequience. Feels like a waste of time and energy to argue to each other about something like this


As much of a waste of time and energy as worrying about what people are arguing about?


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> As much of a waste of time and energy as worrying about what people are arguing about?


true


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your rights end where somebody else's begin, the right to life comes before the right to liberty. In the constitution it goes the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, in that order. Others have rights too and if you want to enter their business or work in it, they have rights to health and safety as do their customers.
> 
> Should you have the "freedom" not to wear a vest, safety glasses or hardhat in designated areas? Masks are PPE and so are vaccines and all the other things we do to keep ourselves and others safe. George Washington made the vaccination of his army mandatory, back then they would slice open your arm and smear on cowpox puss to inoculate against smallpox, it was a bit before the CDC came along.


dude no need to argue with me I'm not against or for vaccines I don't have any position on this topic just dropped by


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> I'm not against or for vaccines


There are roughly 190,000 dead Americans that felt the same way. Shortly before many of them died, they made posts all over social media begging for people like themselves ( and you ) to stop being stupid and get vaccinated. 

Hopefully, you won't turn out to be yet another one.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> yea that's what I mean every service job, anything that comes to mind that is mandatory to live life and experience is going to require you taking the shot so not much of a choice is going to be left if you are not a rich dude that is okay with staying in your circle rest of your life


nobody is being forced in your scenario. 

A business has the right to prevent unvaccinated people carrying the virus onto their premises and putting workers or customers at risk. Would you force them to let unvaccinated people do that?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> nobody is being forced in your scenario.
> 
> A business has the right to prevent unvaccinated people carrying the virus onto their premises and putting workers or customers at risk. Would you force them to let unvaccinated people do that?


We just had another meeting today about reopening our performance venues in the fall. Based on the current guidance, we will be able to reopen at 25% capacity. That number could be increased to 66% if all attendees have proof of vaccination or negative covid test. The upper administration had confirmed multiple times (including again today) that we will not be requiring such documentation, and will instead opt for the smaller allowable capacity. The big issues with such a requirement is the convoluted bureaucratic mechanics to support such a requirement, along with the associated costs. Additionally the reality that religious exemptions would have to be considered makes such a mandate fundamentally impossible to impose. As a worker myself, I have to get bi-weekly covid tests whether I'm vaccinated or not, based on the current guidelines.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> dude no need to argue with me I'm not against or for vaccines I don't have any position on this topic just dropped by


You’re obviously not for vaccines if you haven’t received one yet. I don’t think it’s irrational to have concern about the AZ or the J &J vaccine though. 

Even though there is a slight risk, my wife and I took the AZ vaccine. If we had a choice, we would have taken Pfizer Or Moderna but we didn’t. We realize the risk of death from COVID is much greater and you should too. For your family.


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Additionally the reality that religious exemptions would have to be considered makes such a mandate fundamentally impossible to impose. As a worker myself, I have to get bi-weekly covid tests whether I'm vaccinated or not, based on the current guidelines.


What religion has scripture against a RNA vaccine?


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We just had another meeting today about reopening our performance venues in the fall. Based on the current guidance, we will be able to reopen at 25% capacity. That number could be increased to 66% if all attendees have proof of vaccination or negative covid test. The upper administration had confirmed multiple times (including again today) that we will not be requiring such documentation, and will instead opt for the smaller allowable capacity. The big issues with such a requirement is the convoluted bureaucratic mechanics to support such a requirement, along with the associated costs. Additionally the reality that religious exemptions would have to be considered makes such a mandate fundamentally impossible to impose. As a worker myself, I have to get bi-weekly covid tests whether I'm vaccinated or not, based on the current guidelines.


It is good that your boss is keeping you safe with your condition. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

yo yall need to chill im not from US where im from there is no vaccine yet, only selective people can get it we are poor af.


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> nobody is being forced in your scenario.
> 
> A business has the right to prevent unvaccinated people carrying the virus onto their premises and putting workers or customers at risk. Would you force them to let unvaccinated people do that?


im not saying anything im not even standing anywhere? but in the scenario yes people are being forced, it will be that way because for you to be able to live life its going to come up all the time and limit you completly. Thats just whats going to happen imo im not against or for anything like I sad, I dont have a say in this obv so I dont bother my self with standing anywhere on this topic. I have to get it too you know where im from there isnt any vaccine for normal people to get it yet


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> dude no need to argue with me I'm not against or for vaccines I don't have any position on this topic just dropped by


I'm just explaining why some people and businesses might require it. You were ambiguous about the topic and appeared somewhat confused by the issue.


----------



## shroomhaze (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm just explaining why some people and businesses might require it. You were ambiguous about the topic and appeared somewhat confused by the issue.


I appreciate that, I do understand why they must require it I am not saying it is a bad thing, to move forward what must be done needs to be done. I am not anti vaccine people here seem to confuse my standing for some reason


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> yo yall need to chill im not from US where im from there is no vaccine yet, only selective people can get it we are poor af.


I'm from Canada and we can't get enough vaccine supplies to meet demand, but are more fortunate than many other places, especially India. People believing bullshit is the main problem with those who don't want the vaccine, health issues are rare. If they had a logical or factual leg to stand on, more people might understand, but selfish fear driven bullshit while exhibiting the Dunning Kruger effect doesn't cut it for many folks. Aspirin kills more people every month than all the vaccines combined and birth control pills are an order of magnitude more likely to cause blood clots than the two adenovirus vectored vaccines.

In Canada we will have over 700 million left over vaccine doses when our back orders come in and they will end up in south America or India and perhaps some contracts reassigned to EU countries, That is not the only way we will help though and once the Americans get their people covered and ramp up production they will pump out huge quantities of vaccine or help others to do so. Saving lives is the best PR and goodwill there is and America is looking to make up some lost ground.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> yo yall need to chill im not from US where im from there is no vaccine yet, only selective people can get it we are poor af.


I wish you guys luck man.

Hopefully you guys have the option soon.



shroomhaze said:


> I appreciate that, I do understand why they must require it I am not saying it is a bad thing, to move forward what must be done needs to be done. I am not anti vaccine people here seem to confuse my standing for some reason


Dont take offense man, it is impossible to know who is trolling or not. If it gets too much just get your ignore feature a workout.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

shroomhaze said:


> im not saying anything im not even standing anywhere? but in the scenario yes people are being forced, it will be that way because for you to be able to live life its going to come up all the time and limit you completly. Thats just whats going to happen imo im not against or for anything like I sad, I dont have a say in this obv so I dont bother my self with standing anywhere on this topic. I have to get it too you know where im from there isnt any vaccine for normal people to get it yet


In the US, nobody is being forced to take the vaccine. In the US, people have a choice and all choices have consequences. Nothing different from deciding whether or not drink coffee or beer at work. Most workplaces don't let employees drink on the job. But their employees can still choose to have that beer. They won't be an employee for long but that's the consequence of their choice.

I'd support a global initiative to get vaccines available to the world with the US paying a good share of the cost. FWIW


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We just had another meeting today about reopening our performance venues in the fall. Based on the current guidance, we will be able to reopen at 25% capacity. That number could be increased to 66% if all attendees have proof of vaccination or negative covid test. The upper administration had confirmed multiple times (including again today) that we will not be requiring such documentation, and will instead opt for the smaller allowable capacity. The big issues with such a requirement is the convoluted bureaucratic mechanics to support such a requirement, along with the associated costs. Additionally the reality that religious exemptions would have to be considered makes such a mandate fundamentally impossible to impose. As a worker myself, I have to get bi-weekly covid tests whether I'm vaccinated or not, based on the current guidelines.


Your industry won't recover from the epidemic until the epidemic is over. 

I don't understand why you can't understand such a simple statement.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

if Bill Gates is part of a global conspiracy to get rid of the excess population, wouldn't he and the others start with those that still think a pandemic is a democratic hoax to make trump look bad?


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thats a hard no, sorry..for a virus you have to be tested to know you have and its being sold, sorry..I don't buy the bullshit..but you do you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Thats a hard no, sorry..for a virus you have to be tested to know you have and its being sold, sorry..I don't buy the bullshit..but you do you.


Joined 43 minutes ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Thats a hard no, sorry..for a virus you have to be tested to know you have and its being sold, sorry..I don't buy the bullshit..but you do you.


don't you have to be tested for cancer to know you have it?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Joined 43 minutes ago.


a sad sock?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't you have to be tested for cancer to know you have it?


Don’t be bringing logic into the discussion.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

@CunningCanuk Leafs are a lock. congrats!


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't you have to be tested for cancer to know you have it?


In most cases, the Big C usually gives out hints..


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t be bringing logic into the discussion.


lol. hey, i did see something yesterday that all ontario courses are closed cause of covid?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> In most cases, the Big C usually gives out hints..


such as? dry cough, fever, loss of smell, loss of taste.?? oh wait, that's the common cold that will be gone by easter.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> such as? dry cough, fever, loss of smell, loss of taste.?? oh wait, that's the common cold that will be gone by easter.


Inject yourself with whatever you wish for all i care, i wont..


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Inject yourself with whatever you wish for all i care, i wont..


i'm guessing you don't have any plans to do any int'l travel like we do. toodles.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if Bill Gates is part of a global conspiracy to get rid of the excess population, wouldn't he and the others start with those that still think a pandemic is a democratic hoax to make trump look bad?


They are and the campaign is successful, half the Trumpers and evangelical fake Christians are refusing the vaccine. The secret program to get rid of the stupid is working.  The young and invincible (18-45 ) will eventually be paid a hundred bucks a jab or be convinced by celebrities and athletes making PSAs and not allowing them into concert venues. "If you wanna go to my concert/game this summer you will have to be vaccinated"

As for Trump looking bad:
Trump will soon look even worse with Rudy's help, I expect Donald will be either indicted with him as part of a conspiracy, or testify against him. Remember that phone call to the Ukrainian president? The one where Trump says talk to Rudy and talk to Bill Barr, they have all the details. That means Bill Bar is in it up to his eyeballs and so is Pompeo, when Rudy flips it will be on those clowns as well as many others. Donald already ratted them out to the public because he's a moron.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm guessing you don't have any plans to do any int'l travel like we do. toodles.


Been there done that, ive seen what ive wanted to see..im content..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> a sad sock?


A stupid sock


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> In most cases, the Big C usually gives out hints..


absolufricken hilarious. An antivaxxer with symptoms that indicate lung cancer says his doctor doesn't need to perform a biopsy before removing half of his lungs. Without testing, it would be a guess which half to remove but he'd have 0% chance of surviving if both lungs are removed. 

So, to help us understand you better:

Human caused climate change -- fact or fiction?

Trump lost the election in November, 2021 -- fact or fiction?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Inject yourself with whatever you wish for all i care, i wont..


Good luck with that and if it wasn't for infecting others including vulnerable children, I'd say let Darwin deal with you. You can leach off the rest of the people for protection, those with guts and brains who care about others. You don't have logical or factual leg to stand on, other than selfish fear driven bullshit, while exhibiting the Dunning Kruger effect.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> absolufricken hilarious. An antivaxxer with symptoms that indicate lung cancer says his doctor doesn't need to perform a biopsy before removing half of his lungs. Without testing, it would be a guess which half to remove but he'd have 0% chance of surviving if both lungs are removed.
> 
> So, to help us understand you better:
> 
> ...


So you assume since that i refuse to take a vaccine is an automatic tell that I am a "Trumper"...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> So you assume since that i refuse to take a vaccine is an automatic tell that I am a "Trumper"...


No but we can tell you are an idiot who believes bullshit, being a Trumper has little to do with it, though most of the vaccine resistant are


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> So you assume since that i refuse to take a vaccine is an automatic tell that I am a "Trumper"...


Did my little survey contain that assumption? Read it again. I asked a question that contained no such thing.

I did laugh at the idea that you'd undergo surgery for cancer simply based upon symptoms without any tests to confirm the diagnosis. That is the dumbest thing I ever heard.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No but we can tell you are an idiot who believes bullshit, being a Trumper has little to do with it, though most of the vaccine resistant are


Im an idiot because im free to make my own choices?


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Been there done that, ive seen what ive wanted to see..im content..


how many countries total? just curious if i should be content or not.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

Never thought id see a bunch of statist bootlicking government worshipers on a grow page...cant make this shit up! Pure gold


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good luck with that and if it wasn't for infecting others including vulnerable children, I'd say let Darwin deal with you. You can leach off the rest of the people for protection, those with guts and brains who care about others. You don't have logical or factual leg to stand on, other than selfish fear driven bullshit, while exhibiting the Dunning Kruger effect.


Do yoy need mommy to hold your hand with everything? Your health is your responsibility


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Trump lost the election in November, 2021 -- fact or fiction?


if his maga morons "feel" that he won the election without proof, is that fact, fiction or just stupidity?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Been there done that, ive seen what ive wanted to see..im content..


Says the guy who’s never been west of the Volga.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Never thought id see a bunch of statist bootlicking government worshipers on a grow page...cant make this shit up! Pure gold


why gold? stealing platinum from cat converters is all the rage now.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Never thought id see a bunch of statist bootlicking government worshipers on a grow page...cant make this shit up! Pure gold


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Im an idiot because im free to make my own choices?


No, because you are making the wrong choices based on bullshit and an inability to asses relative risks. I'm not throwing insults around but making evaluations based on your posts. Liberty means freedom with responsibilities, you are free, but if Uncle Sam needs your ass he can draft it and send you off to die for your country, though many patriots volunteer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Do yoy need mommy to hold your hand with everything?


Says the pussy who took out a new account to show us how fucking stupid he/she is.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, because you are making the wrong choices based on bullshit and an inability to asses relative risks. I'm not throwing insults around but making evaluations based on your posts. Liberty means freedom with responsibilities, you are free, but if Uncle Sam needs your ass he can draft it and send you off to die for your country, though many patriots volunteer.


Uncle Sam can lick my balls


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Says the pussy who took out a new account to show us how fucking stupid he/she is.


Took out a new account? Stupid because of personal choice? Gtfo..


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if his maga morons "feel" that he won the election without proof, is that fact, fiction or just stupidity?


I don't know about you, but I'd want to get tested for cancer before letting my doctor take out half of my lungs. I mean, my doc is pretty good and I'd be willing to believe him. But still, I need better proof that his diagnosis is correct before letting him do that.

Does that make me a libtard?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Do yoy need mommy to hold your hand with everything? Your health is your responsibility


Public health is a collective responsibility, freedom comes with responsibility. You are free to jump off many high places, but responsible enough to yourself at least, not to do it. If it was just you, it's your business, but covid is not something you can keep to yourself.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Took out a new account? Stupid because of personal choice? Gtfo..


Hey pussy

you still owe me answers.

Did Trump lose the election in November 2020?

Human caused climate change is fact or fiction?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Uncle Sam can lick my balls


Are you mad that you missed the Capital insurrection, miss the bus?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Are you mad that you missed the Capital insurrection, miss the bus?


Maybe he's the pussy in New York whose wife wouldn't let him go.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Took out a new account? Stupid because of personal choice? Gtfo..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 29, 2021)

I love these guys. Too bad they get tired of the shit kickin. Lol.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> In most cases, the Big C usually gives out hints..


It will eventually. Normally, by the time it does, it's too late.

Sort of like getting covid. Getting vaccinated after you get it isn't going to save you.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Most workplaces don't let employees drink on the job. But their employees can still choose to have that beer.


I went to our retail Center today (hardly ever go there) and its basically shut down to the public but owner and sales staff are there. I walk in to the coffee room and there on the table was a mason jar of bud, opened the fridge and there was beer and wine. I asked to come work there once I stop the working from home stuff lol.


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Hey pussy
> 
> you still owe me answers.
> 
> ...


Ok shitstain, change your tampon and ill answer your questions...

Global warming, naturally occurring or 100% human caused? Id say 50/50, while it is naturally occuring, human actions accelerated it.

Trump? Who gives a fuck about Trump or Biden, they are both equally worthless statists..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Ok shitstain, change your tampon and ill answer your questions...
> 
> Global warming, naturally occurring or 100% human caused? Id say 50/50, while it is naturally occuring, human actions accelerated it.
> 
> Trump? Who gives a fuck about Trump or Biden, they are both equally worthless statists..


But you did vote for Trump though.
So what is this mysterious natural force that is causing climate change? Solar cycles? We know about human causes, but I haven't heard a thing about other factors?

Both sides are the same argument and libertarianism is your solution. No government, let Facebook, Amazon and Google run the show, just one underpaid guy with no power in a bare office to protect your interests, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Ok shitstain, change your tampon and ill answer your questions...
> 
> Global warming, naturally occurring or 100% human caused? Id say 50/50, while it is naturally occuring, human actions accelerated it.
> 
> Trump? Who gives a fuck about Trump or Biden, they are both equally worthless statists..


lulz

Thought so. A science denier. Not surprising. The libertarian philosophy was made up in the 1950's by people who outright said that they "eschew science and math". You guys bought into an ideology that is best described as religious belief.

Oh and "I don't like Trump, but..." is a clear signal that you secretly do support him. You are too much of a pussy to admit it. Because, well, so do these stooges:




Which one in that picture is you?


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> But you did vote for Trump though.
> So what is this mysterious natural force that is causing climate change? Solar cycles? We know about human causes, but I haven't heard a thing about other factors?
> 
> Both sides are the same argument and libertarianism is your solution. No government, let Facebook, Amazon and Google run the show, just one underpaid guy with no power in a bare office to protect your interests, sounds like a plan.


I never voted for trump, i voted for Jo Jorgensen..Libertarianism is the solution because the other two are utterly worthless..whats the big deal with people marrying who they wish, grow with what they wish and defend themselves with what they wish? its not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> defend themselves with what they wish? its not a hard concept to grasp.


Does that include artillery and nukes? Or perhaps full automatic weapons? Voting for Trump means you have no morals, voting for libertarianism means you have no brain. The democrats want to legalize pot and are pro LBGTQ rights. You sound like you are fear driven and greedy, libertarians are like that, so are the vaccine resistant, the common theme is you believe bullshit and can't think straight or properly evaluate risks.

You need government help and guidance, perhaps a shock collar as well.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> I never voted for trump, i voted for Jo Jorgensen..Libertarianism is the solution because the other two are utterly worthless..whats the big deal with people marrying who they wish, grow with what they wish and defend themselves with what they wish? its not a hard concept to grasp.


It really doesn't matter. There are so few libertarians their vote didn't affect the election. 

That said though, your white man entitlement is showing. Nobody believes your party is worth even a bucket of warm spit yet here you are extolling its virtues. Like the cray cray soap box preacher haranguing passersby, telling them to repent. Like the people passing the street preacher, we are pointing and laughing at you.


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> I never voted for trump, i voted for Jo Jorgensen..Libertarianism is the solution because the other two are utterly worthless..whats the big deal with people marrying who they wish, grow with what they wish and defend themselves with what they wish? its not a hard concept to grasp.


So people go with life as they want with (I take it) no regard to their place in society as a whole? That is how I see libertarians, the concept is fine if you have big open spaces with few people to butt up against. Once you start getting more people in one area they doing their own things manages to effect the others doing their own thing. at some point they have to realize they have rights but also responsibilities to society. And not causing havoc that causes harm to other members of society is a big responsibility I do not think they have a right to shirk.

Which brings me to the 'bible belt' of my province. Deeply religious people, believing in government should not tell them what to do (many come from countries where the government ran over them), who give of themselves for mission work and the like. But they feel they do not have to be a part of the solution when a virus is messing up the society they belong in. Even on their death bed they believe it is something else and not a virus. Or that it is God's plan and it will happen wether they do anything or not.

So a question to you, what are you bringing to this conversation? What do you plan to add to it?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 29, 2021)

@printer I don't think he even knows what you are asking about.

This from the Mises institute, the origination site of the made up ideology that rejects math and science because "confusing". 

_These great thinkers developed praxeology, a deductive science of human action based on *premises known with certainty to be true*, and this is what we teach and advocate. Our scholarly work is founded in Misesian praxeology, and* in self-conscious opposition to the mathematical modeling and hypothesis-testing that has created so much confusion in neoclassical economics.*_

Circular logic: We say it is obviously true, so it's obviously true and obviously, science has wrong for the same reason.


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> @printer I don't think he even knows what you are asking about.
> 
> This from the Mises institute, the origination site of the made up ideology that rejects math and science because "confusing".
> 
> ...


I have no problem giving the 15 year old a chance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 29, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> @printer I don't think he even knows what you are asking about.
> 
> This from the Mises institute, the origination site of the made up ideology that rejects math and science because "confusing".
> 
> ...


One wonders how such people balance a check book, or figure out the right change at the store without math... Also reason and logic are generally good things. Pray tell, how does one do physics or economics without math? Economics does have human factors, but they are measured statistically, more math. 

I've always had trouble with how all this shit was rolled into the amoral philosophy of "objectivism" seems the opposite of objective, math is always objective 2+2=4  I wonder if Rob Roy ever read any Ayn Rand, he would worship at her altar.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 29, 2021)

printer said:


> What religion has scripture against a RNA vaccine?


I'm not sure, but I suppose that my boss, his boss, and the big head boss who all have PhD's know that answer better than I, since they came up with the policy.


----------



## printer (Apr 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not sure, but I suppose that my boss, his boss, and the big head boss who all have PhD's know that answer better than I, since they came up with the policy.


Oh, all with no balls.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Oh, all with no balls.


 PJ has explained before how he gets paid so he doesn't care if his venues lose money. The big wigs are willing to operate with 25% of capacity. They are making a safe choice, though. Clearly a lot of PJ's colleagues are out of work. PJ's fine so that's all that matters.

I've worked with dickheads like him. They are the worst slackers, the first to complain and nobody likes them.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> PJ has explained before how he gets paid so he doesn't care if his venues lose money. The big wigs are willing to operate with 25% of capacity. They are making a safe choice, though. Clearly a lot of PJ's colleagues are out of work. PJ's fine so that's all that matters.
> 
> I've worked with dickheads like him. They are the worst slackers, the first to complain and nobody likes them.


Yeah, we're awful people for not wanting to pack the venues just to make extra money, instead of simply scaling back to run smaller shows with a smaller capacity. I'm not a slacker either. I kick ass, and know wtf I'm doing. That's why I'm one of the few in my industry still employed. I've worked every job in my industry from the front of the house to the back of the house.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Clearly a lot of PJ's colleagues are out of work.


Oh, and btw I'm hiring for outdoor events for this Summer right now. My colleagues are going back to work!


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh, and btw I'm hiring for outdoor events for this Summer right now. My colleagues are going back to work!


I’m curious though, you have 3 bosses above you. Are you like basically the roadie? Sounds like you’re the little monkey in the big jungle?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m curious though, you have 3 bosses above you. Are you like basically the roadie? Sounds like you’re the little monkey in the big jungle?


President, VP, ..

I run the rodeos.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> President, VP, ..
> 
> I run the rodeos.


Ummm you said 3 actually? It’s ok the world needs “rodeos” .


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Libertarianism is the solution


That explains a great deal.


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> I never voted for trump, i voted for Jo Jorgensen..Libertarianism is the solution because the other two are utterly worthless..









Trump was worse than worthless, he was an active danger. A third party candidate vote was worthless, which is why it was pushed so hard for people to be tricked into thinking it wasn't to help Trump.



LibertyCap76 said:


> whats the big deal with people marrying who they wish, grow with what they wish and defend themselves with what they wish? its not a hard concept to grasp.


That is why voting for Democrats would have been the right choice. Right now they are the only party that is trying (and have any ability) to legislate for 100% of the nation. 

Right as we get to a party that represents everyone in the nation and not just a bunch of old white rich guys and people get tricked into thinking it is time to blow everything up because the Democrats were not able to fix 4 recessions and fix everything that the Wealthy White Heterosexual Male Only agenda has left to rot in the 7 out of the last 50 years or so.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> President, VP, ..
> 
> I run the rodeos.


You run the rodeos or you run *IN* the rodeos?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh, and btw I'm hiring for outdoor events for this Summer right now. My colleagues are going back to work!


Nah I heard all the folks are making to much money on unemployment to return to the poverty wages "job creators" are offering


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nah I heard all the folks are making to much money on unemployment to return to the poverty wages "job creators" are offering


Yeah it really is annoying to hear business owners crying about not being able to get people to come work their slightly above minimum wage that is dealing nonstop with the public (which if the Karen videos have shown anything is that a percentage of them are radicalized to being safe and rational with masks/vaccines) selling that owners goods, during a pandemic, and blaming it on their potential employees making too much money on UE. 

I do feel for the owners of these stores, but not enough to want to see a bunch of people rush back into dealing with the public and getting themselves and their families sick.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nah I heard all the folks are making to much money on unemployment to return to the poverty wages "job creators" are offering


They are in some cases, namely the restaurant and hotel industry. 

Those are where there's a huge shortage of workers. There are many wait staff that are being paid the equivalent of 17 dollars per hour on extended and enhanced unemployment that are normally paid 2.75 per hour plus tips.

Would you go back to work?

Of course not. You, like they, will use that maximum benefit until it runs out and then go back to work.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They are in some cases, namely the restaurant and hotel industry.
> 
> Those are where there's a huge shortage of workers. There are many wait staff that are being paid the equivalent of 17 dollars per hour on extended and enhanced unemployment that are normally paid 2.75 per hour plus tips.
> 
> ...


In another industry


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> In another industry


My wife is having a terrible time finding decent accountants. She's hurled 90,000 per year at them and can't hire them.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ummm you said 3 actually? It’s ok the world needs “rodeos” .


Maybe not right now but don't tell some people that.

*'Exercise our right': Central Alberta rodeo to proceed against COVID-19 restrictions*
A rodeo scheduled for this weekend in defiance of provincial health regulations is still a go according to organizers.
But the “No More Lockdown Rodeo Rally” is facing stiff headwinds.

First, the Bowden Agricultural Society revoked it’s permit for the group to use the town’s rodeo grounds. That move was made following discussions with Alberta Health Services.

“I think it would have been good for the businesses here in town,” said Bowden mayor Robb Stuart. “I know the town and the AG society has done everything they possibly can to ensure we weren’t infringing on anybody’s rights to still follow like we have to deal with under the Alberta Health Services’ protocols.”

Secondly, a pair of rodeo cowboy associations distanced themselves from the event. The Foothills Cowboys Association and Wildrose Rodeo Association recently reversed course and withdrew their support of the event.

They went on to lash out at the decision and at provincial authorities saying, “We will not stand by idly and watch as not only our businesses but also our Western heritage and more importantly, our basic human rights are ripped out of existence by the tyrannical beings of our current world.”

The event is set to become as much a political rally as a sporting event, listing guest speakers well known for their opposition to COVID-19 health restrictions, including Innisfail activist and mayoral candidate Glen Carritt.

“We’re in civil disobedience right now and if people don’t move forward with civil disobedience then the next step is not fun,” said Carritt. “We want to exercise our right our freedom to assemble.”








'Exercise our right': Central Alberta rodeo to proceed against COVID-19 restrictions


A rodeo scheduled for this weekend in defiance of provincial health regulations is still a go according to organizers.



calgary.ctvnews.ca


----------



## hanimmal (Apr 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> They are in some cases, namely the restaurant and hotel industry.
> 
> Those are where there's a huge shortage of workers. There are many wait staff that are being paid the equivalent of 17 dollars per hour on extended and enhanced unemployment that are normally paid 2.75 per hour plus tips.


I waited tables, pretending like hourly wages have anything to do with how much money people make is nonsensical.

Bitching (or even nicely voicing) about people maybe, maybe, making about the same as they would while having to breath in the same air as hundreds of other people spitting, hacking, and sneezing all over everything while serving them food during a pandemic is bullshit.

These businesses are not able to get employees because (in most cases) they have treated them as disposable for the entirety of their being in existence and the government is being very reasonable to make sure that they maintain some ability to survive in a capitalist society while most of these businesses were unsafe to work in.



TacoMac said:


> Would you go back to work?


Are you talking about in a non pandemic world?



TacoMac said:


> Of course not. You, like they, will use that maximum benefit until it runs out and then go back to work.


In a non-pandemic world on a busy night back in early 2000's I could clear $200-$300 on a busy night. $100 on virtually any stay shift, so yeah even if I was just waiting tables again, in a pre-pandemic world, people get back to work.

And when those benefits run out I am guessing is coinciding with the ending of the pandemic, so it is no great prediction to guess that people will go back to work when their benefits run out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Maybe not right now but don't tell some people that.
> 
> *'Exercise our right': Central Alberta rodeo to proceed against COVID-19 restrictions*
> A rodeo scheduled for this weekend in defiance of provincial health regulations is still a go according to organizers.
> ...


A stay in the razor wire motel for anybody who shows up. They either believe covid is fake news, which makes them dangerous idiots, or they think covid is real and that makes them murdering bastards. Intern them for the duration of the public health crises and fine them life altering amounts. I and other responsible Canadians are tired of this bullshit, change the laws if required and make such things mandatory internment. We need to deal with people who have no brains or sense, or simply don't give a shit about others, they need to be dealt with immediately and firmly. They can have their hearing via video with a judge, but everybody needs to realize the magnitude of their crimes and the death and injury they are responsible for. How else can you deliberately murder people and get away with it, other than this? I don't really care what they "believe", tell it to the judge from the razor wire motel.

I wonder how many of these assholes don't want to wear masks or get vaccinated?

Lesions from this pandemic should include how to deal with assholes who hide behind so called political motives. If they cry freedom, teach them responsibility and the consequences for being stupid and dangerous.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, we're awful people for not wanting to pack the venues just to make extra money, instead of simply scaling back to run smaller shows with a smaller capacity. I'm not a slacker either. I kick ass, and know wtf I'm doing. That's why I'm one of the few in my industry still employed. I've worked every job in my industry from the front of the house to the back of the house.


Black crowes in July, Primus in September. Think it'll still happen?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Black crowes in July, Primus in September. Think it'll still happen?


Outdoor venues, absolutely. Some indoor venues may get cancelled depending on what the future holds.

My first 5000+ venue show likely won't be until September, just focusing on a new small outdoor venue for now.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Outdoor venues, absolutely. Some indoor venues may get cancelled depending on what the future holds.
> 
> My first 5000+ venue show likely won't be until September, just focusing on a new small outdoor venue for now.


Primus is for sure outdoors. Fuck yeah.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

srh88 said:


> Primus is for sure outdoors. Fuck yeah.


I believe that their tour does include a few theater performances, but I'm not familiar with all of the venues, which may have outdoor options as well.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

*Hundreds take part in rally at Forks to protest public health orders *
Several hundred people took part in a rally at The Forks on Sunday afternoon to protest the continuing public health orders and restrictions in place in Manitoba.

Presented by Winnipeg Alternative Media and promoted by the Manitoba Together advocacy group, the rally featured controversial Ontario activist Chris “Sky” Saccoccia, who has rallied against health measures during the COVID-19 pandemic and is currently on a “Freedom Convoy” across Canada from Vancouver to Thunder Bay including stops in Saskatchewan on Saturday.

Other speakers were Minister Tobias Tissen from the Church of God near Steinbach and Manitoba Together’s Patrick Allard.

Many of rally attendants carried signs reading “Unmask our kids now,” “Stop giving your freedoms away” and “Hugs over masks.”

Last week, Saskatchewan Premier Scott Moe requested that rallies slated for Maple Creek, Sask., and Regina this weekend featuring Saccoccia not take place.

An Easter weekend “recreational party” in the Maple Creek area went “way over” the current outdoor gathering limit and featured “minimal” adherence to public health rules, according to provincial Health Minister Paul Merriman. More than 100 people attended that party and the ensuing outbreak involves the B.1.1.7 coronavirus variant, which was first identified in the U.K.

As of Friday, 40 cases of COVID-19 were tied to the event.








Hundreds take part in rally at Forks to protest public health orders


Several hundred people took part in a rally at The Forks on Sunday afternoon to protest the continuing public health orders and restrictions in place in…




winnipegsun.com





At the moment 44% of covid cases in hospital are the B.1.1.7 variant. A 22 year old man ended up catching it from his dad as well as the rest of his family got it, except the sister who works as a nures and had the vaccine. 

*'It was horrible': Winnipeg man hospitalized twice by B.1.1.7. variant speaks out*
Peter Soliman, a 22-year-old man from Winnipeg, said he was healthy, eating well and physically active before COVID-19 struck his family.

In March, his dad got a call that he had been identified as a close contact to a case. Soliman says the entire family was tested for COVID-19 – and though his dad tested positive, the rest of them were negative.

But, one by one, Soliman said the rest of his family started experiencing COVID-19 symptoms, and, one by one, they started testing positive for the virus. His mother was the first of them to be admitted to hospital. He and his father were later admitted to hospital but released. Within a few days, Soliman said his oxygen dropped to 70 per cent and he came down with pneumonia.

Soliman said the only member of his family who did not test positive for COVID-19 was his sister. He said she works as a nurse, and received her first dose of the Pfizer vaccine. She has tested negative for the virus multiple times now, he said. 








'It was horrible': Winnipeg man hospitalized twice by B.1.1.7. variant speaks out


A Winnipeg man who was among the first in his age group to contract the B.1.1.7. variant in Manitoba is speaking out about the severity of the COVID-19 variants, after it landed him and his family in hospital.



winnipeg.ctvnews.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2021)

Hope they lock up the tRUmptards for the five years.










PSA to Trump Revanchists and Anti-Vaxxers: Making Fake CDC Vaccination Cards Is a Federal Crime


The various dingbats and wingnuts of the pro-Donald Trump web have been keeping busy by spreading detailed instructions on how to create fake official Centers for Disease Control and Prevention coronavirus vaccination cards rather than just get the damn shot. Doing so, the FBI says, is a federal...




gizmodo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Apr 30, 2021)

Pfizer will start shipping vaccine to Canada next week.


----------



## TacoMac (Apr 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Hope they lock up the tRUmptards for the five years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering why an anti-vaxer would ever pretend they were vaccinated. 

I mean, that would make them a traitor to the movement and a hypocrite, wouldn't it?

Oh wait...never mind.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 30, 2021)

One dose of Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine still leaves recipients vulnerable to variants: U.K. study

Researchers urge public to get second COVID-19 vaccine dose after study finds single dose of Pfizer vaccine insufficient to protect against variants

Read in The Globe and Mail: https://apple.news/AvcfNFygNSN62xN2RTXUNpA


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> *Hundreds take part in rally at Forks to protest public health orders *
> Several hundred people took part in a rally at The Forks on Sunday afternoon to protest the continuing public health orders and restrictions in place in Manitoba.
> 
> Presented by Winnipeg Alternative Media and promoted by the Manitoba Together advocacy group, the rally featured controversial Ontario activist Chris “Sky” Saccoccia, who has rallied against health measures during the COVID-19 pandemic and is currently on a “Freedom Convoy” across Canada from Vancouver to Thunder Bay including stops in Saskatchewan on Saturday.
> ...


They are assholes and should be treated as such, I lived in the peg for over 20 years and if I was still there I'd be a lot more pissed at these assholes than I am here on the east coast. I spent time at the forks, there's plenty of room for a razor wired compound and tents...


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> Inject yourself with whatever you wish for all i care, i wont..


Pussy


----------



## LibertyCap76 (Apr 30, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Pussy


You are what you eat


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> You are what you eat


I'm starving here.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are assholes and should be treated as such, I lived in the peg for over 20 years and if I was still there I'd be a lot more pissed at these assholes than I am here on the east coast. I spent time at the forks, there's plenty of room for a razor wired compound and tents...


They were from the Steinbach/Winkler area. Just talked to my sister just now and it was interesting to hear her husband's sister, who is a bible belter, thinks the vaccine is a way for the government to put a tracking device in you. The people there think that the government is trying to wipe out their religion. They are telling each other on Facebook and the like all this shit and that no one should believe the CBC or other news networks as they are all lying. One of them was not happy hearing people think they are not all that smart for their beliefs on the virus and vaccine. Then they just wait, we will see who is the smart one here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Pfizer will start shipping vaccine to Canada next week.


Our back orders are starting to come in, we've got 14 million with one dose, mostly Pfizer and 1 million fully vaccinated. We expect another 14 million doses in the next 5 weeks, mostly Pfizer, but also some Moderna and AZ vaccines. 300K of J&J are on pause until health Canada confirms safety issues. All adults who want a vaccine will be able to get one jab by the first week of June and some left over to cover more of the vulnerable with a second dose. I expect more supplies will be forth coming now that American needs are almost met and our orders are filled.

80% protection will have to do for most folks for now, myself included, though it might not stop the spread of variants as effectively as two jabs, it should keep most people out of the hospital and morgue.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> One dose of Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine still leaves recipients vulnerable to variants: U.K. study
> 
> Researchers urge public to get second COVID-19 vaccine dose after study finds single dose of Pfizer vaccine insufficient to protect against variants
> 
> Read in The Globe and Mail: https://apple.news/AvcfNFygNSN62xN2RTXUNpA


Looks like we might have to surge second doses to covid hot spots as soon as we can, hope we can get more supplies now that Uncle Sam has nearly had his fill. Once we are protected we can more easily help others like south America and India. The rich countries getting protected first will help the poor ones more in the long run as we ramp up production. There is no shortage of empathy, shared sorrow does that and self interest will do the rest, we might not be producing vaccines until after the new year, but we've got money and will have PPE to give. I dunno about medical aid, our people are pretty burned out in most places, same for the Americans and Europeans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> They were from the Steinbach/Winkler area. Just talked to my sister just now and it was interesting to hear her husband's sister, who is a bible belter, thinks the vaccine is a way for the government to put a tracking device in you. The people there think that the government is trying to wipe out their religion. They are telling each other on Facebook and the like all this shit and that no one should believe the CBC or other news networks as they are all lying. One of them was not happy hearing people think they are not all that smart for their beliefs on the virus and vaccine. Then they just wait, we will see who is the smart one here.


That crowd would fit nicely inside a razor wire compound and while they are there they can be deprogrammed from a dangerous cult and maybe even converted to Christianity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 30, 2021)

LibertyCap76 said:


> You are what you eat


No you're just a scared little pussy


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That crowd would fit nicely inside a razor wire compound and while they are there they can be deprogrammed from a dangerous cult and maybe even converted to Christianity.


But they are protesting for Christian values. Most are Mennonites originally from Mexico and emigrated here.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That crowd would fit nicely inside a razor wire compound and while they are there they can be deprogrammed from a dangerous cult and maybe even converted to Christianity.


You are a supporter of concentration camps eh? Interesting, but somehow not surprising.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are a supporter of concentration camps eh? Interesting, but somehow not surprising.


If you had people going around causing death and destruction of others you would isolate them? Sometimes things like that have to be done to protect society. These people are causing the caseloads to increase. Where they live the vaccination rate is half than other parts of the province. And the second wave we went through in December? A disproportionate amount of deaths occurred, you guessed it, in the area these people are from. And the rest of us have to pay for the hospital costs of people that want to stop us taking actions as a society to protect our society.

Now if they remained there and there was no movement of people in or out then their personal beliefs could coexist alongside the rest of society's belief that vaccinations work and that a chip is not being injected in them in order for the government to track them. So these people are helping drive up the hospitalizations and deaths.

What do you suggest be done about the problem? They are mistaken in their belief that the virus is killing people and they think the vaccinations are meant to track them. Obviously they are mistaken. Is the rest of society to pay for their miss-beliefs?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are a supporter of concentration camps eh? Interesting, but somehow not surprising.


Internment for public safety, they would get to see a judge via video, these people are agitating against public health measures that save lives and are gathering illegally in the midst of a deadly pandemic. Only 1% of Canadians are fully vaccinated and news from the UK is a single does is not effective enough against the new variants. We are far behind the USA in vaccination rates and in far more danger and will be for awhile. The federal government is considering new legislation that would crack down harder. It is my contention that fines are insufficient for these kinda of people and to curtail this kind of activity, consequences must be immediate as they have demonstrated that they discount future consequences.

These people are either dangerous fools who believe falsehoods or they are murdering bastards who know better but don't care. I'm an in your face liberal who believe that rights come with responsibilities.

Here's something to think about when considering "freedom". People should be allowed to go about nude, if the government can't tell you to wear a mask to save your own life and others, it shouldn't be allowed to make you wear clothes either. Try walking around butt naked and see how long you stay out of jail and there isn't even a logical or public safety reason why you shouldn't go around naked, except for freezing you ass, a personal choice though, right? Vaccinated people should show up nude at their rallies and demand their "rights" too. 

Now personally I wouldn't object to public nudity, there are no public health reasons to, I'm a liberal and that means freedom.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are a supporter of concentration camps eh? Interesting, but somehow not surprising.


Please acknowledge a full list of who Americans, not the ignorant right , are to hate today ?
And if you could update all new hatred?
TIA
love Americans in the majority

Edit: this seems appropriate


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> But they are protesting for Christian values. Most are Mennonites originally from Mexico and emigrated here.


These morons wouldn't know Christian values if they fell over them, you don't love thy neighbors by sickening and killing them, nor do you do onto others as you would have them do onto you by doing them in. I'm an atheist but I could make these fuckers sweat over theology, morals and ethics. 

I'm even converting ole PJ Diaz into a nudist!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Now personally I would object to public nudity, there are no public health reasons to, I'm a liberal and that means freedom.


LMFAO! You aren't liberal at all, you just think you are..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Please acknowledge a full list of who Americans, not the ignorant right , are to hate today ?
> And if you could update all new hatred?
> TIA
> love Americans in the majority
> ...


I don't believe that hatred gets anyone anywhere, except further apart.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO! You aren't liberal at all, you just think you are..
> 
> View attachment 4891427


Opinions and ideas. But where does it say in the definition liberals are to accept others killing people?


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only 1% of Canadians are fully vaccinated and news from the UK is a single does is not effective enough against the new variants.
> 
> Here's something to think about when considering "freedom". People should be allowed to go about nude, if the government can't tell you to wear a mask to save your own life and others, it shouldn't be allowed to make you wear clothes either. Try walking around butt naked and see how long you stay out of jail and there isn't even a logical or public safety reason why you shouldn't go around naked, except for freezing you ass, a personal choice though, right? Vaccinated people should show up nude at their rallies and demand their "rights" too.
> 
> Now personally I would object to public nudity, there are no public health reasons to, I'm a liberal and that means freedom.


Actually 2.7% are fully vaccinated.

On the public nudity, I would like the freedom. Yes it is cold here, especially on the Prairies. But going nude should be a Human Rights issue. Wearing cloths causes me pain. It keeps me isolated from the rest of society.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Opinions and ideas. But where does it say in the definition liberals are to accept others killing people?


By that metric liberals shouldn't support any other transportation type, outside of pedestrian. You can kill people by driving a car.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Internment for public safety, they would get to see a judge via video, these people are agitating against public health measures that save lives and are gathering illegally in the midst of a deadly pandemic. Only 1% of Canadians are fully vaccinated and news from the UK is a single does is not effective enough against the new variants. We are far behind the USA in vaccination rates and in far more danger and will be for awhile. The federal government is considering new legislation that would crack down harder. It is my contention that fines are insufficient for these kinda of people and to curtail this kind of activity, consequences must be immediate as they have demonstrated that they discount future consequences.
> 
> These people are either dangerous fools who believe falsehoods or they are murdering bastards who know better but don't care. I'm an in your face liberal who believe that rights come with responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Does Covid-19 vaccination prevent transmission or something? I feel like I’m missing information that you have.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't believe that hatred gets anyone anywhere, except further apart.


Can I declare myself a "patriot" and attack your values?
Asking for the majority of Americans!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does Covid-19 vaccination prevent transmission or something? I feel like I’m missing information that you have.


Ignorance is bliss 
Stay blissful comrade


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

Something else for the vaccine hesitant to worry about.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Full FDA approval of Covid-19 vaccines could help fight vaccine hesitancy, officials say - CNN

*Full FDA approval of Covid-19 vaccines could help fight vaccine hesitancy, officials say*

(CNN)As a condition of the emergency use authorizations issued for the Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna coronavirus vaccines, those companies are expected to work toward asking the US Food and Drug Administration for full approval -- and some health officials are hoping it will happen soon.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO! You aren't liberal at all, you just think you are..
> 
> View attachment 4891427


Yep, but it doesn't mean you are a fucking fool. So what are your opinions of the right to go about nude in public? We are talking about "Freedom" here, nudist don't harm others, as long as they wear a mask and don't fart.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ignorance is bliss
> Stay blissful comrade


So then no? It doesn’t? Or can you point me to a peer reviewed random control trial that proves it does?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Can I declare myself a "patriot" and attack your values?
> Asking for the majority of Americans!


I'm not even sure what that's supposed to mean. It does remind me of a Steven Van Zandt song though..






I'm a liberal myself. A true liberal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> By that metric liberals shouldn't support any other transportation type, outside of pedestrian. You can kill people by driving a car.


I think that's kinda a piss poor example. We liberals also support going to war as required and imprisoning criminals, like those folks at the illegal gatherings.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So then no? It doesn’t? Or can you point me to a peer reviewed random control trial that proves it does?


Prove me wrong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does Covid-19 vaccination prevent transmission or something? I feel like I’m missing information that you have.


From you question you appear to be missing a great deal, like 600,000 dead Americans.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, but it doesn't mean you are a fucking fool. So what are your opinions of the right to go about nude in public? We are talking about "Freedom" here, nudist don't harm others, as long as they wear a mask and don't fart.


I'm going to be honest. It's something that I've often wondered about myself. The only reason to wear clothes other than personal protection is simple taboo. Personally I'm not particularly offended by the human body, and it does seem a bit silly that g-strings on a beach are ok, but for some reason women have to cover up their breasts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So then no? It doesn’t? Or can you point me to a peer reviewed random control trial that proves it does?


Yep, they are called clinical trials, phase 1,2 &3 all the vaccines have had them, plus there is real world evidence mounting daily of their efficiency, their efficacy and safety has been demonstrated in clinical trials that are randomized double blinded and overseen by an ethics board, data analysis is done by a separate statistical group of specialists.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I think that's kinda a piss poor example. We liberals also support going to war as required and imprisoning criminals, like those folks at the illegal gatherings.


It's a poor example eh? Well funny you would say that, because it's an example which others have used in this thread to somehow support their own assessments of risk.

Maybe I'm a different brand of liberal than you are, but the liberals I know don't support war in any form. I went to my first anti-war march way back in the 80's, a couple of years after I went to my first gay pride parade in San Francisco. I'm way more liberal that you will ever be. Most liberals understand that the prison system doesn't work, and that all it does it manufacture more criminals. You want to punish people, if get it, but it's not a cure.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm going to be honest. It's something that I've often wondered about myself. The only reason to wear clothes other than personal protection is simple taboo. Personally I'm not particularly offended by the human body, and it does seem a bit silly that g-strings on a beach are ok, but for some reason women have to cover up their breasts.


The point is the state can tell you to wear clothes for no good reason and they can tell you to wear a mask for a good reason that has been validated by scientists. The state as of yet won't mandate vaccinations here or in America, but may in other places, employers will, healthcare insurance companies will (in the states) and a bunch of others will. In some places mandatory vaccination will happen though and they might be Australia and New Zealand and many Asian countries.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, they are called clinical trials, phase 1,2 &3 all the vaccines have had them, plus there is real world evidence mounting daily of their efficiency, their efficacy and safety has been demonstrated in clinical trials that are randomized double blinded and overseen by an ethics board, data analysis is done by a separate statistical group of specialists.


During those clinical trials they were testing to see how effective it is at reducing symptoms, not stopping transmission. They are still studying whether it will stop the spread of the virus. https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/study-asks-if-vaccinated-people-can-still-transmit-virus-fauci-says


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's a poor example eh? Well funny you would say that, because it's an example which others have used in this thread to somehow support their own assessments of risk.
> 
> Maybe I'm a different brand of liberal than you are, but the liberals I know don't support war in any form. I went to my first anti-war march way back in the 80's, a couple of years after I went to my first gay pride parade in San Francisco. I'm way more liberal that you will ever be. Most liberals understand that the prison system doesn't work, and that all it does it manufacture more criminals. You want to punish people, if get it, but it's not a cure.


You are confusing pacifists for liberals, two different things, like many Americans think liberals are socialists, liberalism is about freedom under the constitution and rule of law with democratically elected governments and independent courts. Liberalism is also a historic process that eventually includes equal rights under the law for everybody. Women were only given the franchise 103 years ago, until then they weren't even considered persons under the law and a man could have a troublesome wife admitted to an insane asylum.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The point is the state can tell you to wear clothes for no good reason and they can tell you to wear a mask for a good reason that has been validated by scientists. The state as of yet won't mandate vaccinations here or in America, but may in other places, employers will, healthcare insurance companies will (in the states) and a bunch of others will. In some places mandatory vaccination will happen though and they might be Australia and New Zealand and many Asian countries.


So, now we're discussing what the state can and can't decide in terms of how to control your activities, and whether or not to follow laws which you disagree with on a weed growing forum. Classic!

Personally I think the outdoor mask wearing is stupid, especially when people aren't near you, however we still have an outdoor mask mandate here and I've been continually wearing my mask all along. You're welcome for my consideration.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are confusing pacifists for liberals, two different things, like many Americans think liberals are socialists, liberalism is about freedom under the constitution and rule of law with democratically elected governments and independent courts. Liberalism is also a historic process that eventually includes equal rights under the law for everybody. Women were only given the franchise 103 years ago, until then they weren't even considered persons under the law and a man could have a troublesome wife admitted to an insane asylum.


I've grown up what many consider one of the most liberal cities in the country. I'm pretty sure I know what liberal is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> During those clinical trials they were testing to see how effective it is at reducing symptoms, not stopping transmission. They are still studying whether it will stop the spread of the virus. https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/study-asks-if-vaccinated-people-can-still-transmit-virus-fauci-says


I never said the purpose of the trials was to determine if it stopped it cold, that is being determined in other trials and in the real world where the rubber meets the road. Then there are the variants which complicates things in terms of efficacy and post vaccination contagion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, now we're discussing what the state can and can't decide in terms of how to control your activities, and whether or not to follow laws which you disagree with on a weed growing forum. Classic!
> 
> Personally I think the outdoor mask wearing is stupid, especially when people aren't near you, however we still have an outdoor mask mandate here and I've been continually wearing my mask all along. You're welcome for my consideration.


They dropped it in the states because the warm weather is here and the vaccine effect is taking hold, but even in the states gatherings like the one shown in Canada are still illegal even out doors. We have a much lower vaccination rate than America and it will be August before I get my second jab of Pfizer for example. Since you are vaccine hesitant, you'd be crazy to be against mask mandates, they protect you the most.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They dropped it in the states because the warm weather is here and the vaccine effect is taking hold, but even in the states gatherings like the one shown in Canada are still illegal even out doors. We have a much lower vaccination rate than America and it will be August before I get my second jab of Pfizer for example. Since you are vaccine hesitant, you'd be crazy to be against mask mandates, they protect you the most.


Mask mandates have very little benefit outdoors. Here's a good 4-minute listen:









Masks Remain Extremely Effective Indoors, But Are They Necessary Outside?


Unless people are packed together, "there really just is not much spread happening outdoors," Dr. Ashish Jha of Brown University's School of Public Health says.




www.npr.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Mask mandates have very little benefit outdoors. Here's a good 4-minute listen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless people are packed together outside, the people at those rallies were not socially distanced. A mask is not much of a burden and many of those against them have no problem wearing a hood.


----------



## harrythehat (Apr 30, 2021)

No with a valid reason will take an oral dose but no injection
Reason being I am pretty well covered with cysts


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I've grown up what many consider one of the most liberal cities in the country. I'm pretty sure I know what liberal is.


Liberals are often for socialist policies and many are antiwar, as are all sensible people. I'm all for freedom and peace as long as there is a good reason not to be, like public health and the country being attacked


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Apr 30, 2021)

harrythehat said:


> No with a valid reason will take an oral dose but no injection
> Reason being I am pretty well covered with cysts


See your doctor for medical advice, they should be able to find somewhere to jab you, the pill might take a spell.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Unless people are packed together outside, the people at those rallies were not socially distanced. A mask is not much of a burden and many of those against them have no problem wearing a hood.


I wasn't talking about any rallies, or where people are packed together. You inserted that.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> By that metric liberals shouldn't support any other transportation type, outside of pedestrian. You can kill people by driving a car.


That is if you are not obeying the rules of the road and drive recklessly. These people are doing the equivalent of driving recklessly. I really do not like driving on the wrong side of the road and all in my congregation refuse to drive on the right side because we are originally from England.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does Covid-19 vaccination prevent transmission or something? I feel like I’m missing information that you have.


The vaccine reduces the viral load in infected people. The number of virus cells that infect you have a big bearing on how sick you get, whether you end up in the hospital or just get the sniffles. Both test positive in lab results though.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> During those clinical trials they were testing to see how effective it is at reducing symptoms, not stopping transmission. They are still studying whether it will stop the spread of the virus. https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health/study-asks-if-vaccinated-people-can-still-transmit-virus-fauci-says


I am past my bed time so this will have to do.

*Transmissibility of COVID-19 depends on the viral load around onset in adult and symptomatic patients*
To investigate the relationship between viral load and secondary transmission in novel coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). 

High nasopharyngeal viral loads around onset may contribute to secondary transmission of COVID-19. Viral load may help provide a better understanding of why transmission is observed in some instances, but not in others, especially among household contacts. 








Transmissibility of COVID-19 depends on the viral load around onset in adult and symptomatic patients


Objective To investigate the relationship between viral load and secondary transmission in novel coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Methods Epidemiological and clinical data were obtained from immunocompetent laboratory-confirmed patients with COVID-19 who were admitted to and/or from whom...




journals.plos.org


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Mask mandates have very little benefit outdoors. Here's a good 4-minute listen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But with the new variants that are more contagious as they do not need as many particles to infect you masks may help people outdoors. I do not think they would be necessary if you remain at least 6' (although I think 10' should ensure your safety) in a well ventilated area.


----------



## printer (Apr 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's a poor example eh? Well funny you would say that, because it's an example which others have used in this thread to somehow support their own assessments of risk.
> 
> Maybe I'm a different brand of liberal than you are, but the liberals I know don't support war in any form. I went to my first anti-war march way back in the 80's, a couple of years after I went to my first gay pride parade in San Francisco. I'm way more liberal that you will ever be. Most liberals understand that the prison system doesn't work, and that all it does it manufacture more criminals. You want to punish people, if get it, but it's not a cure.


Mennonites do not believe in fighting wars. They believe enough that they have left countries of their home to get out of serving. Does that mean Hitler should not have been stopped. War is never good but sometimes it is necessary. And the people that go to fight it do not want to. But for the greater good it is sometimes necessary. And that is the point of the masks, the social distancing, the vaccines. For the greater good they are necessary. And it is not fair for one segment of society to say they are taking a free ride while others pay the cost. That is what the Mennonites did in moving to Mexico, they did not believe it was worth living in a country where they had to make a sacrifice for it.

And that is why they ended up in Canada after being in Mexico or Bolivia. Because it became unsafe there. So why did it become unsafe? Because there were not enough people willing to put their lives on the line to make it a safe place. It is far easier to move to a safe country. That is how my brother in law's family came here. The Bible Belt of my province has the greatest concentration of them, it would be easy enough to say 3/4 of the people there are Mennonite. They also had dry towns. But there was always a bottle behind the back shed, teenage girls getting knocked up, but on Sundays in the light of day they are holier than thou. Had a girlfriend from there back in the day. She worked as a waitress in a bar here and the talk of the town was that she tended bar and was a prostitute also because the two go hand in hand. 

I can go on but not the point. Other than the fact that they do not believe they have to abide by the rules. And they convince themself any stupid thing like there is a chip in the vaccine and they can be tracked by it. Far easier to think that then to think maybe they have a moral obligation to roll up their sleeves to get a shot. I have more respect for the people that are afraid that the vaccine has not been tested for years before it was put into use. But we do not have the luxury of that, do we? Brazil and India shows us that. 

In the end we may not get enough people vaccinated to snuff out most of the transmission. And the people that did not get a shot will go, "See! It didn't work, we were right!" And the reason it didn't work is because of them. But they will not take the blame, there is nothing wrong with them. It is the rest of us.

So the little green men are here from Mars trying to wipe out the human race. And there are some in our population that do not think they have to do a thing about it. To them I say, "With rights comes responsibilities."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 30, 2021)

printer said:


> Mennonites do not believe in fighting wars. They believe enough that they have left countries of their home to get out of serving. Does that mean Hitler should not have been stopped. War is never good but sometimes it is necessary. And the people that go to fight it do not want to. But for the greater good it is sometimes necessary. And that is the point of the masks, the social distancing, the vaccines. For the greater good they are necessary. And it is not fair for one segment of society to say they are taking a free ride while others pay the cost. That is what the Mennonites did in moving to Mexico, they did not believe it was worth living in a country where they had to make a sacrifice for it.
> 
> And that is why they ended up in Canada after being in Mexico or Bolivia. Because it became unsafe there. So why did it become unsafe? Because there were not enough people willing to put their lives on the line to make it a safe place. It is far easier to move to a safe country. That is how my brother in law's family came here. The Bible Belt of my province has the greatest concentration of them, it would be easy enough to say 3/4 of the people there are Mennonite. They also had dry towns. But there was always a bottle behind the back shed, teenage girls getting knocked up, but on Sundays in the light of day they are holier than thou. Had a girlfriend from there back in the day. She worked as a waitress in a bar here and the talk of the town was that she tended bar and was a prostitute also because the two go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


tldr


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I believe that their tour does include a few theater performances, but I'm not familiar with all of the venues, which may have outdoor options as well.


I know primus is outside. Been to the venue, seen Jethro Tull. Was a let down lol.. still jammed but it destroyed my illusion of Jethro Tull. Was more like listen to a flute genius complain for a couple hours instead of jamming. Started around 6:30 in the summer and was over before dark. Bummed forever dude lol.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Hundreds take part in rally at Forks to protest public health orders *
> Several hundred people took part in a rally at The Forks on Sunday afternoon to protest the continuing public health orders and restrictions in place in Manitoba.
> 
> Presented by Winnipeg Alternative Media and promoted by the Manitoba Together advocacy group, the rally featured controversial Ontario activist Chris “Sky” Saccoccia, who has rallied against health measures during the COVID-19 pandemic and is currently on a “Freedom Convoy” across Canada from Vancouver to Thunder Bay including stops in Saskatchewan on Saturday.
> ...







Good luck to you all up there.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So then no? It doesn’t? Or can you point me to a peer reviewed random control trial that proves it does?


Interesting place to come for COVID research questions. Do you go to the CDC website for advice on dealing with calcium deficiencies in your plants?


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Interesting place to come for COVID research questions. Do you go to the CDC website for advice on dealing with calcium deficiencies in your plants?


Thats why I go to the DMV, they know the answer is always quit waterboarding your plants.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Interesting place to come for COVID research questions. Do you go to the CDC website for advice on dealing with calcium deficiencies in your plants?


Okay.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2021)

I hear people saying that they are also chipping cannibis nutes to track us.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> tldr


Short attention span, it was well thought out and written


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Yep it's getting time to FUCK the unvaccinated!  They are fucking themselves, but we can also help!

Half witted personal autonomy about sums them up!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shun the unvaccinated: Require COVID-19 vaccine to resume normal life (usatoday.com)

*It's time to start shunning the 'vaccine hesitant.' They're blocking COVID herd immunity.*
*Enough analysis of these human petri dishes. Everyone who wants a vaccine will soon have one, and proof should be required to work, play and travel.*

Has-been rock star Ted Nugent told the world last week that he has COVID-19. Nugent’s announcement was an oddity because he previously called the viral pandemic a “leftist scam to destroy” former president Donald Trump. As I watched Nugent’s Facebook Live post, in which he repeatedly hocked up wads of phlegm and spit them to the ground, I got emotional when he described being so sick he thought he “was dying.” But when he trashed the COVID-19 vaccine and warned people against taking it, I realized that the emotion I was feeling was not empathy, it was anger.


----------



## TacoMac (May 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I hear people saying that they are also chipping cannibis nutes to track us.


Good. Because lately I find myself wandering around in a strange place with no idea how I got there.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are a supporter of concentration camps eh? Interesting, but somehow not surprising.


If your pastor controlled/influenced you to the point where you were forbidden to to seek medical attention for your own mother, to the degree that the rotting flesh of her breast cancer overwhelmed your gag reflexes, would you change your mind?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

The carrot and stick must be used in equal measure on the half witted autonomous!  Whatever works... They can think how "clever" they were to get cash for doing the right thing.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Cash and prizes for vaccines could help the country reach herd immunity*
WASHINGTON *(Sinclair Broadcast Group)* — With 30% of U.S. adults now fully vaccinated against COVID-19, public health officials are starting to see a decline in uptake. The average number of daily shots has fallen by 20% from its peak of 3.4 million earlier this month and states are struggling to give away all their doses.

Now that many of the people who were most eager have gotten at least one shot, the focus is shifting to figure out how to drum up demand.

Free doughnuts, free beer, discount tickets to baseball games and even cold hard cash are just some of the incentives being offered to people who get the shot. There are perks up and down the vaccination food chain, from the federal government to local stores, that public health officials hope will help the country reach herd immunity.

At the federal level, President Joe Biden announced a tax credit to reimburse companies who give employees time off to get vaccinated or recover from side effects. Medicare boosted its incentives last month, offering providers $40 for every shot administered, up from $28 earlier this year.

In West Virginia, Gov. Jim Justice announced plans to give a $100 savings bond to everyone between the ages of 16 and 35 who gets vaccinated. The payout is aimed at boosting uptake among that group and stemming the growing tide of infections in young people.

Some states are setting vaccination benchmarks for when life could return to normal. In Michigan, Gov. Gretchen Whitmer told residents that the state would start lifting capacity restrictions on sporting events, bars, gyms and other venues once 60% of the state has had at least one shot. When they reach 70%, Whitmer promised to lift all restrictions on mass gatherings and the state's mask order.

Gov. Andy Beshear made a similar appeal to Kentucky residents this week, saying that once 2.5 million Kentuckians receive their first shot, the state would lift restrictions at restaurants, festivals, music venues, museums, public pools, wedding venues and funeral homes.

"This ought to be exciting," Beshear said at a press conference, where he called on businesses to provide incentives, like customer discounts, to meet the goal. "We have to try everything to reach this point as quickly as possible."

More businesses around the country are offering giveaways and literally sweetening the pot for people who are fully vaccinated. Krispy Kreme continues to offer daily free doughnuts for vaccine cardholders and White Castle is giving away desserts. Meanwhile, marijuana dispensaries in Arizona, Michigan and Washington D.C. are offering "Pot for Shots" and "Joints for Jabs" promotions.

Experts say these perks will help put the country on track to controlling the virus, but the tactics won't work on everyone.

"I think these incentives are critical to get us to herd immunity," said Stacy Wood, executive director of the Consumer Innovation Collaborate at North Carolina State University's Poole College of Management. "But will a free doughnut convince someone who thinks the vaccine is dangerous to get one? No, absolutely not."

According to recent polls, around a quarter of Americans do not want to get the shot. Public health officials believe some vaccine hesitancy can be overcome with information and evidence. But for people concerned about safety and health risks, a family physician or loved one is a better messenger than Budweiser.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382686420226150402
The people who are most likely to be influenced by perks either want to get the shot but haven't made it a priority or they just don't think it's important, Wood said. "For those people, the right incentives can make all the difference."

For example, someone interested in the shot but can't find transportation could be convinced by a free ride from Lyft or a local mass transit system. Someone who is already at the pharmacy could be motivated by a cup of coffee or a cookie. A college student might get a shot for the chance to win free housing, free meal plans or free textbook. The University of North Carolina at Greensboro thinks it could help.

Getting people fully vaccinated is also a place where incentives could positively influence behavior, according to Dr. Mark Fendrick, director of the Value-Based Insurance Design Center at the University of Michigan.

Recent data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention indicate around 10% of people have gotten a first dose of the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines but never returned for their second shot. That number will likely increase in the near future as people who are less motivated get the shot and possibly choose to skip their second dose.

"I'm all for removing barriers and providing incentives to make sure people complete the recommended process," said Fendrick, who was an early advocate of offering cash to people who complete the two-dose regimen. "All we're really doing is making sure you take that second step."
*more...*


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Wonder why people are so hesitant. Hmm.

*60 Minutes Mike Wallace Exposes the 1976 Swine Flu Pandemic Vaccine Injuries*



> MIKE WALLACE: The flu season is upon us.Which type will we worry about this year, and what kind of shots will we be told to take? Remember the swine flu scare of 1976? That was the year the U.S. government told us all that swine flu could turn out to be a killer that could spread across the nation, and Washington decided that every man, woman and child in the nation should get a shot to prevent a nation-wide outbreak, a pandemic.
> 
> Well 46 million of us obediently took the shot, and now 4,000 Americans are claiming damages from Uncle Sam amounting to three and a half billion dollars because of what happened when they took that shot. By far the greatest number of the claims - two thirds of them are for neurological damage, or even death, allegedly triggered by the flu shot.
> 
> ...





> JUDY ROBERTS: And I joked about it at that time. I said I'll be numb to the knees by Friday if this keeps up. By the following week, I was totally paralyzed.
> 
> WALLACE: So completely paralyzed, in fact, that they had to operate on her to enable her to breathe. And for six months, Judy Roberts was a quadriplegic. The diagnosis: A neurological disorder called "Guillain-Barre Syndrome" - GBS for short. These neurological diseases are little understood. They affect people in different ways.
> 
> ...





> WALLACE: It may be a little difficult for you to answer this question, but have you recovered as much as you are going to recover?
> 
> ROBERTS: Yes. This - this is it.
> 
> ...





> WALLACE: None confirmed? Did you ever uncover any other outbreaks of swine flu anywhere in the world?
> 
> DR SENCER: No....


https://archive.org/details/60-minutes-mike-wallace-exposes-the-1976-swine-flu-pandemic-vaccine-injuries


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Wonder why people don’t blindly trust the government. Hmm.


*Army Conducted 239 Secret, Open-Air Germ Warfare Tests*



By George C. Wilson
March 9, 1977
The Army disclosed yesterday that it secretly conducted 239 germ warfare tests in open air between 1949 and 1969, some tests releasing live but supposedly harmless microscope "bugs" at Washington's Greyhound bus terminal and National Airport as part of the experiment.
THe idea, according to a two-volume report the Army gave to the senate health subcommittee yesterday, was to learn how to wage biological warfare and defend against it.
THe washington tests started in 1949 at an undisclosed location and were conducted again in may, 1965, at the bus terminal and airport.
Washingtin was one of five cities where the Army released simulated lethal germs i public places. Other cities where the public served as unknowing guinea pigs were New York, San Francisco, Key West and panama City, Fla.


A11 told, the Army listed 27 times that it tested simulated toxins on public property, including releasing spores in two tunnels on a stretch of pennsylavia Turnpike.
In addition to those experiments in public places, the Army secretary used military personnel and their families for open air experiments by spraying simulated germs into the air at a number of bases, including Fort Detrick, Md.; Fort Belvoir, Va.; and the Marine training school at Quantico, Va.
The Army said in ite report that the tests were "essential" to "substantiate theories and fill knowledge gaps and to determine vulnerability to attack." The live bacteria the Army employed were deemed harmless at the time, the report said.


But Sen. Richard S. Scheweiker (R-Pa.) told Army witnesses at the Senate subcommittee hearing yesterday that "it is very risky indeed to assume that any living organism, rediced to germ warfare size and released in a populated area, is ever safe."
In the 1950 San Francisco tests, the bacteria Seriatta Marcescens was used. Medical searchers suspect it may have caused 11 cases pneumonia in the bay area, including one [WORD ILLEGIBLE]
The Army report acknowledges that the [WORD ILLEGIBLE] ice recognised in 1969 that the germ should be used in experiments because large does [WORD ILLEGIBLE] could produce disease.
Besides the suspicions of illness causes [WORD ILLEGIBLE] experiments outside Army laboratories Army listed yesterday the casualties [WORD ILLEGIBLE] those who worked directly with the [WORD ILLEGIBLE] ganisms. The Army said three laboratorers at Fort Detrick died from diseases contracted in the 1950s and 1960s, as had been reported previously.

Another 504 workers connected with biological warfare activities at Ft. Detrick, Dugway proving Ground and the Deseret test Center in Utah and the Pine Bluff Arsenal in Arkansas suffered infections, according to the Army's count.
THe Army released its censored report, believed the miost complete official version of this nation's biological warfare effort, as Chairman Edward M. Kennedy (D-Mass.) of the Senate health subcommittee convened a hearing on the subject.
Kennedy released a summary of a separate Central Intelligency Agency report which showed that the Office of Strategic Services, predecessor of the CIA used germ warfare against the head of Nazi Germany's Reichbank during World War 11 to prevent him from attending an economic meeting.

IN what is believed the first official acknowledgement that the United States engaged in germ warfare, OSS agents managed to give Hjalmar Schact, Nazi Germany's leading banker, food poisoning. The CIA summary did not supply the date or how the poison was administered.
The Army, in its two-volume report, traced the history of the U.S. biological warfare program from 1942 when President Nixon renounced the use of biology weapons. The military's effort since then, according to the Army, had been confined to studying defensive measures against biology warfare.
The Army report eaid testing of biological warfare agents rose sharply after May, 1961 when then Defense Secretary Robert S. McNamara ordered the Joint Chiefs of Staff to "evaluate the potentialities" of both biological and chemical warfare, "considering all possible applications."


The Joint Chiefs, the report said estimated it would cost $4 billion to obtain "McNamara's complete spcctrum" of biological and chemical warfare capability.
THe Pentagon's research the director at the time, Harold Brown, who is now Secretary od Defense, "strongly concurred in the JCS view that these weapons had great potential," according to the report which mentioned Brown by position but not by name.
McNamara accepted the Joint Chief's recommendations as modified by Brown'n office, the report said, and a detailed chemical and biological warfare program was laid down. "Overall," the report continued. "The project resulted in large increases in U.S. Army BW [biology warfare] programs."


in releasing the two-volume report, Army Secretary Clifford L. Alexander said that the Army's biological warefare program from its inception was characterized by continuing in depth reviewq and participation by the most eminent scientists, medical consultants, industrial experts and government officails."
Brig. Gen. William S. Augerson, Army assistant surgeon general, told the senate subcommittee that the Army sometimes used human volunteers for biological experiments but projected them to a degree which "equalled or exceeded" civilian safeguards. "We know of no death of permanent injury in any volunteer in this program," Augersin said.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1977/03/09/army-conducted-239-secret-open-air-germ-warfare-tests/b17e5ee7-3006-4152-acf3-0ad163e17a22/


----------



## TacoMac (May 1, 2021)

Shouldn't you be hanging out with Glenn Beck watching Nazi parade videos?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Shouldn't you be hanging out with Glenn Beck watching Nazi parade videos?


What does this even mean?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wonder why people don’t blindly trust the government. Hmm.
> 
> 
> *Army Conducted 239 Secret, Open-Air Germ Warfare Tests*
> ...


Didn't you say you would take the vaccine but are covered in boils? It certainly looks like you have an agenda, other than your personal health. Your personal health is a private matter between you and your doctor, not a matter for these threads.

This is referencing stuff that is 80 years old FFS and the article was written 44 years ago. Science progresses and so does society, to the extent morons and cowards will let it.

You have an agenda:
So what does success look like?
What point are you trying to make? 
Who are you trying to convince?
What are you trying to convince them off and why?


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wonder why people are so hesitant. Hmm.
> 
> *60 Minutes Mike Wallace Exposes the 1976 Swine Flu Pandemic Vaccine Injuries*
> 
> ...


Do you think medical science has gotten better or worse since the computer age?



FresnoFarmer said:


> Wonder why people don’t blindly trust the government. Hmm.
> 
> 
> *Army Conducted 239 Secret, Open-Air Germ Warfare Tests*
> ...


Im trusting the scientists. I am pretty sure virtually none of the politicians know shit about vaccine science to know enough to have anything to do with their production.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Didn't you say you would take the vaccine but are covered in boils? It certainly looks like you have an agenda, other than your personal health. Your personal health is a private matter between you and your doctor, not a matter for these threads.
> 
> This is referencing stuff that is 80 years old FFS and the article was written 44 years ago. Science progresses and so does society, to the extent morons and cowards will let it.
> 
> ...


Nope. Never said I was covered in boils. 
Success looks like extensive, not rushed, studies and testing prior to release to the public. Ensuring the public’s safety.
Not trying to convince anybody. Can’t have my own opinion? Cancel culture has consumed you too?


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Cancel culture


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thats why I
> 
> Do you think medical science has gotten better or worse since the computer age?
> 
> ...


Medical science has most definitely advanced. Certain science is being ignored and suppressed at the moment though. Scientists and doctors even being censored for their opinion because it goes against the current narrative. You trusting all scientists?
The covid-19 vaccine has been politicized.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Okay.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Medical science has most definitely advanced. Certain science is being ignored and suppressed at the moment though. Scientists and doctors even being censored for their opinion because it goes against the current narrative. You trusting all scientists?
> The covid-19 vaccine has been politicized.


Everything has been politicized, that is how the attack on our society works.

My money is on all the scientists who are not trolls and double checking everyones work to make sure that they do the best they can for our health. 

As for the ones that are being 'censored' I call bullshit. Unless you are not talking about American doctors because I don't know shit about what other nations are doing tbh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Nope. Never said I was covered in boils.
> Success looks like extensive, not rushed, studies and testing prior to release to the public. Ensuring the public’s safety.
> Not trying to convince anybody. Can’t have my own opinion? Cancel culture has consumed you too?


How long do you think it would take to determine if it's "safe"?
How many lives would be lost while this was determined?
How many would the vaccines kill in the end?

Your notions of "public safety" would kill hundreds of thousands of people and I'm willing to bet the goal post would be moving. Half witted autonomy describes your posts, you are not a scientist and have no clue as to how science works. You could also be something much worse, a murdering bastard. It's a binary choice between stupid and malicious at this point.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Wonder why people don’t blindly trust the government. Hmm.
> 
> 
> *Army Conducted 239 Secret, Open-Air Germ Warfare Tests*
> ...


Valid point.......


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How long do you think it would take to determine if it's "safe"?
> How many lives would be lost while this was determined?
> How many would the vaccines kill in the end?
> 
> Your notions of "public safety" would kill hundreds of thousands of people and I'm willing to bet the goal post would be moving. Half witted autonomy describes your posts, you are not a scientist and have no clue as to how science works. You could also be something much worse, a murdering bastard. It's a binary choice between stupid and malicious at this point.





hanimmal said:


> Everything has been politicized, that is how the attack on our society works.
> 
> My money is on all the scientists who are not trolls and double checking everyones work to make sure that they do the best they can for our health.
> 
> As for the ones that are being 'censored' I call bullshit. Unless you are not talking about American doctors because I don't know shit about what other nations are doing tbh.


They are being censored. Any doctor or scientist who cites the 14 random control trials that show that masks don’t work for preventing transmission of a virus gets censored. Or if they talk about the vaccine adverse events and deaths being reported they will be censored. The vast majority of these “covid-19 deaths” being reported are based off of PCR tests and not definitive tests. PCR tests are known to cause false positives. If you die from a heart attack and happen to test positive on a PCR test for covid-19 it will be recorded in the covid deaths.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

*Faith in Quick Test Leads to Epidemic That Wasn’t*
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/22/health/22whoop.html


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2021)

Well my friends daughter and grandchildren with covid had another set back, the kids seem to be recovering but the daughter had a crisis and had her leg amputated below the knee. She's diabetic and had a infection in her foot and went to the hospital to have it looked at, that's where she got covid. Don't know if there is any connection but it does seem to be more than a coincidence but I think covid was probably a contributing factor. Some people get covid toes which is more than likely blood clot related, with diabetes already causing poor circulation and healing, covid blood clots may have led to the infection getting much worse and ending in amputation.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They are being censored. Any doctor or scientist who cites the 14 random control trials that show that masks don’t work for preventing transmission of a virus gets censored. Or if they talk about the vaccine adverse events and deaths being reported they will be censored.


Where did you see this? 

Is it something that you have seen in real life in your professional career? Or is it from some troll website? 


What do you mean by 'censored', maybe we should start there. Examples would be fantastic.



FresnoFarmer said:


> The vast majority of these “covid-19 deaths” being reported are based off of PCR tests and not definitive tests.


And this is something that you are confident in your knowledge of from some kind of professional position? You have experience working with these tests to know enough to figure out the different between bullshit propaganda and legit science?

Are you even sure they are real doctors on whatever propaganda that I am going out on a limb to say you saw this narrative on?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/public-health-tips-and-information-on-how-to-prepare-for-the-epidemic-avoid-illness-and-protect-our-communities.1008266/post-15439993

It is worth understanding as much about the ways people can lie to us now and put our trust in the people whose entire careers are built under the scrutiny of other people constantly evaluating their work.



FresnoFarmer said:


> PCR tests are known to cause false positives. If you die from a heart attack and happen to test positive on a PCR test for covid-19 it will be recorded in the covid deaths.


Doesn't everything have false positives? 

Do you think maybe all of the extra protocols that may happen to have to clean those areas and body disposal or whatever else that I have no clue how it really works in hospitals when someone dies and has a deadly virus, cost money? 

Do you think it is likely too that those hospital workers having a positive case have a increase in chance that someone gets sick and puts the hospital in a bind to cover shifts. 

I would quit listening to the trolling. It might be so satisfying to 'own the libs' like they do on Fox and hate radio every handful of seconds with some well thought out burn, but it is all just bullshit distractions to their true message of "Democrats are bad people". To trick their cult into voting Republican. 



captainmorgan said:


> Well my friends daughter and grandchildren with covid had another set back, the kids seem to be recovering but the daughter had a crisis and had her leg amputated below the knee. She's diabetic and had a infection in her foot and went to the hospital to have it looked at, that's where she got covid. Don't know if there is any connection but it does seem to be more than a coincidence but I think covid was probably a contributing factor. Some people get covid toes which is more than likely blood clot related, with diabetes already causing poor circulation and healing, covid blood clots may have led to the infection getting much worse and ending in amputation.










Seriously sucks man, that is horrifying.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2021)

Of course it is.










Indian COVID-19 variant with double mutation detected in Michigan


LANSING, Mich - The Michigan Department of Health and Human Services confirms the COVID-19 b1617 India variant has been identified in Clinton County. The MDHHS is not releasing any information about the person infected or how the variant may have made its way to Michigan. This variant was...




nbc25news.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

January 26, 2021
*Lasting immunity found after recovery from COVID-19*

*At a Glance*

The immune systems of more than 95% of people who recovered from COVID-19 had durable memories of the virus up to eight months after infection.
The results provide hope that people receiving SARS-CoV-2 vaccines will develop similar lasting immune memories after vaccination.





Colorized scanning electron micrograph of a cell, isolated from a patient sample, that is heavily infected with SARS-CoV-2 virus particles (red). NIAID Integrated Research Facility, Fort Detrick, Maryland










Lasting immunity found after recovery from COVID-19


The immune systems of more than 95% of people who recovered from COVID-19 had durable memories of the virus up to eight months after infection.




www.nih.gov


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> *Hundreds take part in rally at Forks to protest public health orders *
> Several hundred people took part in a rally at The Forks on Sunday afternoon to protest the continuing public health orders and restrictions in place in Manitoba.
> 
> Presented by Winnipeg Alternative Media and promoted by the Manitoba Together advocacy group, the rally featured controversial Ontario activist Chris “Sky” Saccoccia, who has rallied against health measures during the COVID-19 pandemic and is currently on a “Freedom Convoy” across Canada from Vancouver to Thunder Bay including stops in Saskatchewan on Saturday.
> ...


Fuck them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

I work with three people who currently have older parents in the hospital who have all expressed opinions in the past that this is no worse than a flu or hospitals are just reporting random sicknesses as covid "for the money". One of the parents is in critical condition.

Meanwhile, non vaccinated idiots have stopped wearing their masks so that, every day, fewer and fewer masks are being worn. The facility manager has pretty much stopped entirely.

My much beloved Karen-never-mask-anti-vaxxer is still up to her usual bullshit and uses the word "plandemic" daily. If there is a god...

I am fully vaxxed. Fuck them all.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> As seen in previous studies, the number of antibodies ranged widely between individuals. But, promisingly, their levels remained fairly stable over time, declining only modestly at 6 to 8 months after infection.


Do you not question that number of antibodies widely ranged means that it is not something that you can rely on after catching the deadly virus?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

*COVID-19 Report: Breastfeeding Baby Dies After Mother Receives Pfizer Vaccine*


BySteven Li
April 30, 2021

Just days after a mother in the U.S. received her second Pfizer vaccine dose, her breastfed infant passed away. Pictured is an infant being tested for the SARS-CoV-2 virus in Shah Alam, on the outskirts of Kuala Lumpur, on February 17, 2021. (Image: MOHD RASFAN/AFP via Getty Images)

Ever since Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) vaccines received emergency use authorization (EUA) in the United States, there has been widespread concern about their safety in pregnant women and newborn babies. The Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine EUA document posted on the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) website states, “Available data on Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine administered to pregnant women are insufficient to inform vaccine-associated risks in pregnancy.”
In a recent report submitted by a doctor to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and FDA’s Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a five-month-old baby developed symptoms and passed away within days of breastfeeding from a mother who had just received the second dose of Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine (1166062). VAERS reports are submitted by health professionals, patients, and family members. According to the VAERS website, the system is “not designed to detect if a vaccine caused an adverse event, but it can identify unusual or unexpected patterns of reporting that might indicate possible safety problems requiring a closer look.”
The mother received her second vaccine dose on March 17, and the next day, her “breastfed infant developed a rash and within 24 hours was inconsolable, refusing to eat, and developed a fever.” According to the clinician who wrote the report, the baby was brought to a local emergency room and was found to have elevated liver enzymes, which may represent liver damage or inflammation. 

A breastfed infant died in the U.S. just days after the mother received her second Pfizer vaccine dose. 

The baby was “hospitalized but continued to decline and passed away” two days later with a diagnosis of thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura (TTP). According to the National Institutes of Health (NIH) website, TTP is “a rare blood disorder… blood clots form in small blood vessels throughout the body. The clots can limit or block the flow of oxygen-rich blood to the body’s organs, such as the brain, kidneys, and heart. As a result, serious health problems can develop.”
While the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a recommendation for pregnant people to get the COVID-19 vaccine based on a study published in the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) that evaluated over 35,000 pregnant women, the results are still preliminary. Many concerns persist regarding reports of miscarriages and stillbirths after vaccination. Further research is still needed regarding the effects of the vaccines on pregnant women and breastfed infants.
*Hundreds of COVID-19 Vaccine Adverse Event Reports submitted*
As of April 16, 2021, there have been 86,080 COVID-19 vaccine adverse event reports submitted to VAERS related to the administration of Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna, and Johnson & Johnson (Janssen) vaccines predominantly in the United States. Despite many adverse events and criminal history of vaccine or drug companies, federal officials have not publicly launched investigations into the majority of reported deaths and severe side effects.
There are 115 VAERS reports of miscarriages or stillbirths, 3,186 deaths, 6,282 hospitalizations, 531 cases of anaphylaxis, 4499 severe allergic reactions, 606 cases of Bell’s Palsy, 713 heart attacks, and 420 cases of thrombocytopenia or low platelet counts after vaccination. 
Dr. Charles Hoffe, a family physician in the Canadian Province of British Columbia, expressed his concerns about giving COVID-19 vaccines to pregnant women in an open letter to BC Provincial Health Officer Bonnie Henry.
“There have been hundreds of reported miscarriages in pregnant women who have received the Covid vaccines. The placenta is one of the 20 tissue types that also has a spike protein. So it is most likely, that the cause of these miscarriages, is that these women, now have an antibody that targets placental tissue. They have effectively been vaccinated against any future pregnancy,” Hoffe wrote.
“So if you know any woman of childbearing age, who is planning to receive a Covid vaccine, please warn her about this possibility, of permanent sterility, through recurrent miscarriage. I request your prayers, and I very much hope that this information may be helpful to you and those dear to you. Please feel free to share it with anyone who might heed these warnings.” he continued.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 1, 2021)

Seasonal coronavirus protective immunity is short-lasting - Nature Medicine


The durability of immunity to severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is unknown. Lessons from seasonal coronavirus infections in humans show that reinfections can occur within 12 months of initial infection, coupled with changes in levels of virus-specific antibodies.




www.nature.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *COVID-19 Report: Breastfeeding Baby Dies After Mother Receives Pfizer Vaccine*
> 
> 
> BySteven Li
> ...


I know of a guy who got the vaccine and got hit by a car two days later.

Damn you Moderna!


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do you think medical science has gotten better or worse since the computer age?
> 
> 
> Im trusting the scientists. I am pretty sure virtually none of the politicians know shit about vaccine science to know enough to have anything to do with their production.


1976 computer.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> *COVID-19 Report: Breastfeeding Baby Dies After Mother Receives Pfizer Vaccine*
> 
> 
> BySteven Li
> April 30, 2021


Did this one come from some website? I call bullshit on it. 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2021/04/09/fact-check-nursing-newborns-not-having-reaction-covid-vaccine/7090316002/



> In an effort to quell the coronavirus pandemic and wrest the country back to normal, President Joe Biden announced in March his plan to expand vaccine eligibility to all U.S. adults by May 1. That timeline has been moved up by two weeks, the president announced April 6.
> 
> Opening up the vaccine eligibility is good news: New coronavirus cases have been falling in the last several months, although recently stalled, and the number of reported daily deaths dropped to its lowest point in more than a year on April 4. It's hoped that with more vaccines reaching everyone, there is a greater likelihood these trends would continue.
> 
> ...


https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/breastfeeding-baby-covid-vaccine/


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> January 26, 2021
> *Lasting immunity found after recovery from COVID-19*
> 
> *At a Glance*
> ...


So you are saying we should have sneezing parties and everybody should get infected by the virus rather than taking the vaccine?

*Recovered Covid patients have been reinfected with new virus strains, WHO says*










Recovered Covid patients have been reinfected with new virus strains, WHO says


Preliminary reports from South Africa show people who have recovered from Covid-19 have been reinfected with a new, more contagious variant of the virus.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They are being censored. Any doctor or scientist who cites the 14 random control trials that show that masks don’t work for preventing transmission of a virus gets censored. Or if they talk about the vaccine adverse events and deaths being reported they will be censored. The vast majority of these “covid-19 deaths” being reported are based off of PCR tests and not definitive tests. PCR tests are known to cause false positives. If you die from a heart attack and happen to test positive on a PCR test for covid-19 it will be recorded in the covid deaths.


Bullshit, you live in an alternate reality and someone has been shitting in your ear so much it's coming out your mouth. Your post indicates you have a tenuous grasp on reality at best. Censored my my ass, and there is very good quality evidence that masks work, credible studies, science is like here, believe bullshit or have fuzzy thinking and you will get stepped on, like right now.

So we are getting right down to now civil warrior, you don't like vaccines or masks and you think covid is fake news. The world is a dark place controlled by mysterious figures who lurk in the shadows, only Trump tells the truth for you. Ya better get yer head out of yer own asshole son and stop living in fear and being driven around by it and not much else.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
*1. Studies on the effectiveness of face masks*
So far, most studies found little to no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks in the general population, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control.

A May 2020 meta-study on pandemic influenza published by the *US CDC* found that face masks had no effect, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control. (Source)
A *Danish randomized controlled trial* with 6000 participants, published in the Annals of Internal Medicine in November 2020, found no statistically significant effect of high-quality medical face masks against SARS-CoV-2 infection in a community setting. (Source)
A large randomized controlled trial with close to 8000 participants, published in October 2020 in *PLOS One*, found that face masks “did not seem to be effective against laboratory-confirmed viral respiratory infections nor against clinical respiratory infection.” (Source)
A February 2021 review by the *European CDC*found no significant evidence supporting the effectiveness of non-medical and medical face masks in the community. Furthermore, the European CDC advised against the use of FFP2/N95 masks by the general public. (Source)
A July 2020 review by the *Oxford Centre for Evidence-Based Medicine* found that there is no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks against virus infection or transmission. (Source)
A November 2020 *Cochrane review* found that face masks did not reduce influenza-like illness (ILI) cases, neither in the general population nor in health care workers. (Source)
An April 2020 review by two US professors in respiratory and infectious disease from the *University of Illinois* concluded that face masks have no effect in everyday life, neither as self-protection nor to protect third parties (so-called source control). (Source)
An article in the *New England Journal of Medicine *from May 2020 came to the conclusion that face masks offer little to no protection in everyday life. (Source)
A 2015 study in the British Medical Journal *BMJ Open* found that cloth masks were penetrated by 97% of particles and may increase infection risk by retaining moisture or repeated use. (Source)
An August 2020 review by a *German professor*in virology, epidemiology and hygiene found that there is no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks and that the improper daily use of masks by the public may in fact lead to an increase in infections. (Source)
*Development of cases after mask mandates*
In many states, coronavirus infections strongly increased after mask mandates had been introduced. The following charts show the typical examples of Austria, Belgium, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Spain, the UK, California and Hawaii. Furthermore, a direct comparison between US states with and without mask mandates indicates that mask mandates have made no difference.

https://swprs.org/face-masks-evidence/


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Bullshit, you live in an alternate reality and someone has been shitting in your ear so much it's coming out your mouth. Your post indicates you have a tenuous grasp on reality at best. Censored my my ass, and there is very good quality evidence that masks work, credible studies, science is like here, believe bullshit or have fuzzy thinking and you will get stepped on, like right now.
> 
> So we are getting right down to now civil warrior, you don't like vaccines or masks and you think covid is fake news. The world is a dark place controlled by mysterious figures who lurk in the shadows, only Trump tells the truth for you. Ya better get yer head out of yer own asshole son and stop living in fear and being driven around by it and not much else.


A lot of hate in your heart. Let it out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> January 26, 2021
> *Lasting immunity found after recovery from COVID-19*
> 
> *At a Glance*
> ...


Then you should seek to get infected as alternative to vaccination, it's shouldn't be too difficult to acquire natural immunity. Covid gives you immunity and with vaccination it is even better, but people who had the original strain are getting sick with the new variants too. Natural infection engages more of the immune response and so will future editions of the vaccines, for now vaccination can keep people from being hospitalized and toe tagged.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> A lot of hate in your heart. Let it out.


Mask up and get vaccinated out of respect for your community


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Well my friends daughter and grandchildren with covid had another set back, the kids seem to be recovering but the daughter had a crisis and had her leg amputated below the knee. She's diabetic and had a infection in her foot and went to the hospital to have it looked at, that's where she got covid. Don't know if there is any connection but it does seem to be more than a coincidence but I think covid was probably a contributing factor. Some people get covid toes which is more than likely blood clot related, with diabetes already causing poor circulation and healing, covid blood clots may have led to the infection getting much worse and ending in amputation.


Here is the contributing factor: an unhealthy lifestyle involving the consumption of hazarous amounts of sugar. It is all well known that diabetics end up having to amputate limbs. It is all because of their poor lifestyle choices.


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> *1. Studies on the effectiveness of face masks*
> So far, most studies found little to no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks in the general population, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control.
> 
> ...


Just thinking logically, if spit particles carry the virus, then putting anything over your mouth is going to help reduce likelihood of transmitting.

The last one is pretty funny, "masks don't do anything, but using them wrong will infect you".


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mask up and get vaccinated out of respect for your community


No. That’s not how that works. If you want to that is totally fine. You don’t get to tell me to get an experimental gene therapy or vaccine because it makes you feel safer. That’s what you’re not gonna do.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just thinking logically, if spit particles carry the virus, then putting anything over your mouth is going to help reduce likelihood of transmitting.
> 
> The last one is pretty funny, "masks don't do anything, but using them wrong will infect you".


Trust the science.


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No. That’s not how that works. If you want to that is totally fine. You don’t get to tell me to get an experimental gene therapy or vaccine because it makes you feel safer. That’s what you’re not gonna do.


and when the govt says you have to do it will you break out your guns and attack the capitol again? Tough guy


----------



## TacoMac (May 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Well my friends daughter and grandchildren with covid had another set back, the kids seem to be recovering but the daughter had a crisis and had her leg amputated below the knee. She's diabetic and had a infection in her foot and went to the hospital to have it looked at, that's where she got covid. Don't know if there is any connection but it does seem to be more than a coincidence but I think covid was probably a contributing factor. Some people get covid toes which is more than likely blood clot related, with diabetes already causing poor circulation and healing, covid blood clots may have led to the infection getting much worse and ending in amputation.


Jesus, man. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No. That’s not how that works. If you want to that is totally fine. You don’t get to tell me to get an experimental gene therapy or vaccine because it makes you feel safer. That’s what you’re not gonna do.


We've been through this already. Gene therapy replaces unwanted/defective DNA. That's not at all what MRNA's do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> *1. Studies on the effectiveness of face masks*
> So far, most studies found little to no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks in the general population, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control.
> 
> ...


I thought all this stuff was suppose to be censored?
If masks don't work, how come medical workers who treat covid patients and wear masks, didn't usually catch covid? You mean to tell me all those doctors and nurses were wasting their time for the past year?

There are many scientific papers produced every year and some of them offer conflicting evidence. Someone could spend time like your source cherry picking papers in an effort to kill Americans, confident that some useful idiot would post it.

Your purpose here is malicious like the other fucking idiots and their socks. Your intention is to murder people with disinformation. You are not concerned with the health and safety of anybody, you have another agenda. Half of republicans are gonna fuck themselves anyway, I now believe we should help and try to infect them as quickly as possible, covid gives you immunity too and they will be vaccinated one way or another.


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Trust the science.


If materials don't reduce fluid transmission, do you wear rubbers? Why do umbrellas exist?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> A lot of hate in your heart. Let it out.


The hate is in your heart and it is jerking your chain to the point where you are trying to kill other people and probably yourself. My reaction to this kind of crap is normal, you are acting in an antisocial manner. Your "evidence" such that it is was pretty quick to hand, like it was prepared and is not particularly valid either. Perhaps someone will waste their time and check them, since anything a malicious bastard such as yourself posts is suspect. You are an enemy of humanity, so it's only natural that normal people want to step of your face.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2021)

Chemo patients can’t get the vaccine. That truly sucks. They are in desperate need of herd immunity but selfish uncompassionate antivaxxers don’t give a fuck. What is it with them? Why do they have to be so difficult?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mask up and get vaccinated out of respect for your community


You got yer answer from this pair of socks, they are out to murder people, nothing more.


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> people who had the original strain are getting sick with the new variants too..


Nonsense, there is considerable amount of cross-reactivity and recognition by the hosts immune response between different coronavirus infections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Chemo patients can’t get the vaccine. That truly sucks. They are in desperate need of herd immunity but selfish uncompassionate antivaxxers don’t give a fuck. What is it with them? Why do they have to be so difficult?


Because they are assholes.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> *1. Studies on the effectiveness of face masks*
> So far, most studies found little to no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks in the general population, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control.
> 
> ...




From the top article:



So not real masks. Yes a bandana is not going to keep your viral load to yourself.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> and when the govt says you have to do it will you break out your guns and attack the capitol again? Tough guy


Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Chemo patients can’t get the vaccine. That truly sucks. They are in desperate need of herd immunity but selfish uncompassionate antivaxxers don’t give a fuck. What is it with them? Why do they have to be so difficult?


Maybe we just dont want to partake in medical experiments.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> Nonsense, there is considerable amount of cross-reactivity and recognition by the hosts immune response between different coronavirus infections.


Whose sock are you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


All the other bullshit you've posted has revealed you as a civil warrior at war with America and trying to do it and Americans harm. You have two choices, stupid or malicious, perhaps both though.


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


I never said trump. You still didn't answer my question. Tough guy


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> Here is the contributing factor: an unhealthy lifestyle involving the consumption of hazarous amounts of sugar. It is all well known that diabetics end up having to amputate limbs. It is all because of their poor lifestyle choices.


Read this dumbass









'Even an Olympic champion can be crippled by this thing': London, Ont. gold medallist battling COVID-19


Alex Kopacz says he's never felt so close to the grave. The Olympic champion brakeman in men's bobsled is in hospital with COVID-19.



london.ctvnews.ca


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


That’s their typical response, it called me a Trump supporter as well.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> *1. Studies on the effectiveness of face masks*
> So far, most studies found little to no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks in the general population, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control.
> 
> ...


I just pick an article at random, not going to go through them all.

#8. No testing, no data, just a doctor's opinion. Basically writes off masks in public with a wave of the hand and then focuses on health care workers.

"More insidious may be the health care worker who comes to work with mild and ambiguous symptoms, such as fatigue or muscle aches, or a scratchy throat and mild nasal congestion, that they attribute to working long hours or stress or seasonal allergies, rather than recognizing that they may have early or mild Covid-19. In our hospitals, we have already seen a number of instances in which staff members either came to work well but developed symptoms of Covid-19 partway through their shifts or worked with mild and ambiguous symptoms that were subsequently diagnosed as Covid-19. These cases have led to large numbers of our patients and staff members being exposed to the virus and a handful of potentially linked infections in health care workers. Masking all providers might limit transmission from these sources by stopping asymptomatic and minimally symptomatic health care workers from spreading virus-laden oral and nasal droplets.

What is clear, however, is that universal masking alone is not a panacea. A mask will not protect providers caring for a patient with active Covid-19 if it’s not accompanied by meticulous hand hygiene, eye protection, gloves, and a gown. A mask alone will not prevent health care workers with early Covid-19 from contaminating their hands and spreading the virus to patients and colleagues. Focusing on universal masking alone may, paradoxically, lead to more transmission of Covid-19 if it diverts attention from implementing more fundamental infection-control measures."

Since the time the article was written, *May 21, 2020* knowledge of how transmissions occur has changed. The Authors did not want masks to be diverted from the medical community as they were short on masks. Now the supply of masks have increased and the premis of the article, masks diverted from the medical community, has been taken care of. 

I pulled up studies to say the masks do help.

*Effectiveness of Surgical and Cotton Masks in Blocking SARS–CoV-2: A Controlled Comparison in 4 Patients*




__





ACP Journals






www.acpjournals.org





*The First Randomized, Controlled Clinical Trial of Mask Use in Households to Prevent Respiratory Virus Transmission*




__





DEFINE_ME






www.ijidonline.com





More if you want to find them, I have stuff to do.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> Nonsense, there is considerable amount of cross-reactivity and recognition by the hosts immune response between different coronavirus infections.


Then cite it, extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> That’s their typical response, it called me a Trump supporter as well.


Well my typical response usually is this


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

*Recovered Covid patients have been reinfected with new virus strains, WHO says*








Recovered Covid patients have been reinfected with new virus strains, WHO says


Preliminary reports from South Africa show people who have recovered from Covid-19 have been reinfected with a new, more contagious variant of the virus.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Read this dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the guy came down with the flu, didn’t see anything about amputations.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> That’s their typical response, it called me a Trump supporter as well.


When you act as stupid as one, it's hard to tell the difference between morons.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I never said trump. You still didn't answer my question. Tough guy


They can say I have to get it. Nobody is going to make me get it.

http://portal.unesco.org/en/ev.php-URL_ID=31058&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html
*Article 6 – Consent* 

1. Any preventive, diagnostic and therapeutic medical intervention is only to be carried out with the prior, free and informed consent of the person concerned, based on adequate information. The consent should, where appropriate, be express and may be withdrawn by the person concerned at any time and for any reason without disadvantage or prejudice


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When you act as stupid as one, it's hard to tell the difference between morons.


I support Joe Biden, he is even better than Trump!


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They can say I have to get it. Nobody is going to make me get it.
> 
> http://portal.unesco.org/en/ev.php-URL_ID=31058&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html
> *Article 6 – Consent*
> ...


I'm going to make you get it. I'll be right over with needle in hand. Tough guy


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


Funny how the guy who joined the thread with all the questions now has all the answers.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'm going to make you get it. I'll be right over with needle in hand. Tough guy


Okay.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Funny how the guy who joined the thread with all the questions now has all the answers.


Okay.


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

For me, the annoyance is in the totality of it. As we see here, people arguing every possible angle; masks don't work, I've never heard of side effects before so obviously everyone is going to die, it's mutating mah denim jeans, you're all just sheep and I'm at the blue man level, oh and you're not the boss of me.

I just wish people would show a hint of consideration for others. Not one single person that doesn't want the vaccine has come in here and said, "I sympathize with everyone's desire for herd immunity, but I have some worries about it, so I'm going to hold off for now and do my very best to mask up and wash my hands to help keep everyone safe".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Someone and their socks are spending a lot of time and effort on this vaccine thread. They are trying to do more than merely rationalizing their irrational fear. I think we are well past stupid and ignorance and well on the way to malicious antisocial behavior. Fortunately the vast majority of people think they are full of shit and I would suspect they are vaccinated themselves, as are the sources of the horse shit they spread.

About 80% of Americans will eventually be vaccinated by fall and they are trying real hard to make sure America doesn't achieve herd immunity, but are on a fools errand. If the vaccines are not completely effective at stopping the variants and vaccinated people get mild or asymptomatic cases of covid, the problem of herd immunity will be solved rather quickly. The unvaccinated will quickly succumb to covid and either die or have nature's own organic vaccine. Either way, problem solved and time to move on.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They can say I have to get it. Nobody is going to make me get it.
> 
> http://portal.unesco.org/en/ev.php-URL_ID=31058&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html
> *Article 6 – Consent*
> ...


I would prefer if you acquired immunity the Ted Nugent way and not waste a vaccine that a human could use it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> I support Joe Biden, he is even better than Trump!


I'm gratified that you are not a complete idiot, perhaps we can work on the rest, I can help to improve your character, but it will be painful.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I would prefer if you acquired immunity the Ted Nugent way and not waste a vaccine that a human could use.


I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> For me, the annoyance is in the totality of it. As we see here, people arguing every possible angle; masks don't work, I've never heard of side effects before so obviously everyone is going to die, it's mutating mah denim jeans, you're all just sheep and I'm at the blue man level, oh and you're not the boss of me.
> 
> I just wish people would show a hint of consideration for others. Not one single person that doesn't want the vaccine has come in here and said, "I sympathize with everyone's desire for herd immunity, but I have some worries about it, so I'm going to hold off for now and do my very best to mask up and wash my hands to help keep everyone safe".


The reason they spew their bullshit through sock accounts is because they know how stupid they look and what assholes they are.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


Don't worry, we have some new variants for you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


Hopefully the next time it kills you.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Funny how the guy who joined the thread with all the questions now has all the answers.


You noticed that too, they always seem to start out the same, frightened of a needle. I'm not sure how many are socks of socks, but it's fun to shit on each and every one!  Bad for a fellows character though, but I'll indulge myself for a good cause!


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


Dosage of infection plays a big role, like how you could take a nibble of rotten meat and not get sick, but eat a whole steak and you're going to have a bad time. It's possible you received a low dosage of infection due to someone else taking preventive measures. Wouldn't that be ironic, to come on here talking about how masks don't do anything while simultaneously receiving the benefit of someone wearing a mask. Of course we'll never know.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


Good for you, one less to vaccinate. Why are you on this thread again?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> No. That’s not how that works. If you want to that is totally fine. You don’t get to tell me to get an experimental gene therapy or vaccine because it makes you feel safer. That’s what you’re not gonna do.


So it is ok for you daughter to have an abortion if she desires?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Dosage of infection plays a big role, like how you could take a nibble of rotten meat and not get sick, but eat a whole steak and you're going to have a bad time. It's possible you received a low dosage of infection due to someone else taking preventive measures. Wouldn't that be ironic, to come on here talking about how masks don't do anything while simultaneously receiving the benefit of someone wearing a mask. Of course we'll never know.


Taking preventive measures? My son was coughing in my face. That’s how I got sick. But ok Mr. Whatif


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The reason they spew their bullshit through sock accounts is because they know how stupid they look and what assholes they are.


And all because the current right leaning ideology is just to be the party of liberal tears. Trading things they claimed to hold sacred for the gratification received from making others unhappy. God would be proud.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> So it is ok for you daughter to have an abortion if she desires?


Yes. Her body, her choice.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Dosage of infection plays a big role, like how you could take a nibble of rotten meat and not get sick, but eat a whole steak and you're going to have a bad time. It's possible you received a low dosage of infection due to someone else taking preventive measures. Wouldn't that be ironic, to come on here talking about how masks don't do anything while simultaneously receiving the benefit of someone wearing a mask. Of course we'll never know.


You are arguing with someone with malicious intent, don't waste your time, go for the throat.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> That’s their typical response, it called me a Trump supporter as well.


Unfair at the very least you are Putin's puppet


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good for you, one less to vaccinate. Why are you on this thread again?


So this is a thread for only those who want to be vaxxed? Alternate opinions are not allowed?


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> They can say I have to get it. Nobody is going to make me get it.
> 
> http://portal.unesco.org/en/ev.php-URL_ID=31058&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html
> *Article 6 – Consent*
> ...


pussy ass bitch


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Taking preventive measures? My son was coughing in my face. That’s how I got sick. But ok Mr. Whatif


Prove it
or you are just gaslighting


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Taking preventive measures? My son was coughing in my face. That’s how I got sick. But ok Mr. Whatif


Oh I see, you expect everyone to know everything about every person? Sure, that sounds like a reasonable expectation. Good thing forums exist, so people can just share things that apparently everyone already knows.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Taking preventive measures? My son was coughing in my face. That’s how I got sick. But ok Mr. Whatif


So you are saying you are a fool. 

I should finish the thought. You are a fool and want others to act like you.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Prove it
> or you are just gaslighting


Lmao what? This is just getting way childish.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao what? This is just getting way childish.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> So you are saying you are a fool.


How did you glean that from my statement? Name callings good for you.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> An overview of the current evidence regarding the effectiveness of face masks.
> *1. Studies on the effectiveness of face masks*
> So far, most studies found little to no evidence for the effectiveness of face masks in the general population, neither as personal protective equipment nor as a source control.
> 
> ...


I decided to look at the next couple, both basically state that they have shit data and totally uncontrollable environments.



> #2.
> 
> 
> #3



This is what the problem is with the trolling (foreign and domestic), it is very dangerous and never can be trusted to not need to have to chase your tail down some rabbit hole that people end up out of their depth trying to figure out, while trolls make it impossible to see through the noise.

At this point half those articles that you are pointing to as proof have not said that real masks are ineffective. 


FresnoFarmer said:


> Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


I love the trumped up language 'experimental' while snow flaking about being trolled after pushing the bullshit conclusions in your click bait cut and paste 'credible sources' spam.



FresnoFarmer said:


> They can say I have to get it. Nobody is going to make me get it.
> 
> http://portal.unesco.org/en/ev.php-URL_ID=31058&URL_DO=DO_TOPIC&URL_SECTION=201.html
> *Article 6 – Consent*
> ...


Nobody is going to force you to take a vaccine, in this you are factually correct.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Did this one come from some website? I call bullshit on it.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2021/04/09/fact-check-nursing-newborns-not-having-reaction-covid-vaccine/7090316002/
> View attachment 4891829
> ...


Don't bother. Letting these people steep in their epistemological cesspool makes the world better by shortening their lives. I am in favor of Trumpism that kills Trumpers. Unfortunately, it often kills others too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao what? This is just getting way childish.


You claim to know exactly how you contacted the Covid and I'm calling BS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So this is a thread for only those who want to be vaxxed? Alternate opinions are not allowed?


It's called, will you take the vaccine, you won't and have natural Nugent immunity. Opinions are like rights, they who dare to defend them and can, have them. Your opinions are wrong and your motives and intentions are suspect, this has been demonstrated repeatedly on this thread and is documented.

I'll argue with honest, honorable people, you are neither, so my hand will be turned against you, but it was always your choice.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


Better luck next time.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>





hanimmal said:


> I decided to look at the next couple, both basically state that they have shit data and totally uncontrollable environments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trumped up? The NIH calls it that as a matter of fact. Not “credible” to you?

https://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih-research-matters/experimental-coronavirus-vaccine-highly-effective


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Trumped up? The NIH calls it that as a matter of fact. Not “credible” to you?
> 
> https://www.nih.gov/news-events/nih-research-matters/experimental-coronavirus-vaccine-highly-effective


I guess that is the problem with cherry picking what you want to read something says. 


>




Nice dodge though on the 4/8 (so far) bullshit sources for your anti-mask propaganda.


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So this is a thread for only those who want to be vaxxed? Alternate opinions are not allowed?


You don't have to, but if nothing else, it's for people that are considerate of others. Realize that almost every law we have, is due to someone being inconsiderate of someone else, and every law takes away freedom. Think about two people living identical lives, but one person lives somewhere with zero laws and simply chooses what's right, then the other lives in a place where they're forced to do what's right. Two people doing the exact same things, but who do you think is happier? You come off super inconsiderate and inconsiderate people are the reason why more laws are created everyday and we lose freedom everyday. Understand the connection between your rights and a consideration for others, because the former doesn't last without the latter.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I guess that is the problem with cherry picking what you want to read something says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it say experimental though? Exactly. It’s experimental, period.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Because I don’t want an experimental injection I am automatically a Trump supporter? Wow.


You sound almost as ignorant as Joe Rogan before he acknowledged his ignorance


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does it say experimental though? Exactly. It’s experimental, period.






>


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> How did you glean that from my statement? Name callings good for you.


I used to work in a hospital and protected myself from getting infected by people with communicable diseases. Now, if there was no information out there for families on how the covid virus is transmitted and that adults can get it from their children and what to do to protect yourself when caring for their child I would think differently. But that is not the case, is it? So since you have had first hand experience with the virus why would you think the rest of us that have not would want to contract it?

To think differently would mean you are not only a fool but an asshole, dick, or any other name you find offensive.

You are just a wast of space here - ignore. (only the second person I bothered to)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Lmao what? This is just getting way childish.


says the little bitch treating a vaccine like it's a yucky vegetable next to his pbj and apple juice


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


Notice the people who don't and have no medical expertise other than their feelings


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


"see how all the people calling me a "deadly virus spreading dipshit" are the ones who want to eradicate a deadly virus? makes ya think"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> I used to work in a hospital and protected myself from getting infected by people with communicable diseases. Now, if there was no information out there for families on how the covid virus is transmitted and that adults can get it from their children and what to do to protect yourself when caring for their child I would think differently. But that is not the case, is it? So since you have had first hand experience with the virus why would you think the rest of us that have not would want to contract it?
> 
> To think differently would mean you are not only a fool but an asshole, dick, or any other name you find offensive.
> 
> You are just a wast of space here - ignore. (only the second person I bothered to)


I prefer to study, them like a cockroaches under a glass, don't listen so much to what they say, just focus on their real intentions and motivations. What they say is bullshit most of the time and intentions are everything. Rattle their cages early and see what drops out.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


Feel free to point me where I was rude to you. 

I am trying to not be rude incase this is something you actually believe and not just out pushing the propaganda for some right wing jerk's dimes.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Notice the people who don't and have no medical expertise other than their feelings


I guess you should be head of the NIH then because you are such a seasoned medical expert.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


Playing the victim card, another common trait.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Statist
> 
> I guess you should be head of the NIH then because you are such a seasoned medical expert.


You cherry picked what you wanted to believe


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> You cherry picked what you wanted to believe


Just like you do. It’s called confirmation bias. I’m well aware.


----------



## TacoMac (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does it say experimental though? Exactly. It’s experimental, period.











CORRECTED-Fact Check- COVID-19 vaccines are not experimental and they have not skipped trial stages 


Correction, April 30, 2021: An earlier version of this check described the Pfizer/BioNtech, Moderna and J&J vaccines as being approved for use in the United States. This has been corrected to say these vaccines have been authorized for emergency use by the FDA. Vaccine makers...




www.reuters.com





Dumbass.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just like you do. It’s called confirmation bias. I’m well aware.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Statist


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

youre too fucking stupid to even understand what youve been programmed to say.

tip of the hat to the right wingers for targeting the irreparably stupid, and succeeding wildly


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Just like you do. It’s called confirmation bias. I’m well aware.


Like I said you and Rogan should get a DNA test


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> youre too fucking stupid to even understand what youve been programmed to say.
> 
> tip of the hat to the right wingers for targeting the irreparably stupid, and succeeding wildly


I prefer to call them fascist


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> CORRECTED-Fact Check- COVID-19 vaccines are not experimental and they have not skipped trial stages
> 
> 
> Correction, April 30, 2021: An earlier version of this check described the Pfizer/BioNtech, Moderna and J&J vaccines as being approved for use in the United States. This has been corrected to say these vaccines have been authorized for emergency use by the FDA. Vaccine makers...
> ...


What exactly are you fact checking here? I stated that it’s an experimental vaccine just as the NIH called it. Go fact check the NIH.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> youre too fucking stupid to even understand what youve been programmed to say.
> 
> tip of the hat to the right wingers for targeting the irreparably stupid, and succeeding wildly


You’re a special kind. I was in the middle of writing something and deleted it. Statistically children are not at risk of dying from Covid-19. That is what I was going to say. Also, I prefer abstention rather than buying into the 2 party paradigm.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What exactly are you fact checking here?


it's sad/entertaining to watch people as dumb as you try


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> it's sad/entertaining to watch people as dumb as you try


Is it? So then the NIH didn’t call the vaccine experimental?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> What exactly are you fact checking here? I stated that it’s an experimental vaccine just as the NIH called it. Go fact check the NIH.




Wildly popular podcast host Joe Rogan admitted he’s a “f**king moron” and “not a respected source of information, even for me” as he backpedaled on selfish commentshe made earlier about young, healthy people not needing to get vaccinated from COVID-19.
Rogan, whose audience is in the hundreds of millions, drew backlash — and a rebuke from Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government’s top infectious diseases expert — after saying on an episode of his “Joe Rogan Experience” podcast released on Spotify last week that “if you’re a healthy person and you’re exercising all the time and you’re young and you’re eating well, I don’t think you need to worry about this.”
On Thursday, Rogan clarified in a video shared on YouTube that he was “not an anti-vaxx person.”
“In fact, I said I believe they’re safe and I encourage many people to take them. My parents were vaccinated,” he explained. “I just said, ‘I don’t think that if you’re a young, healthy person that you need it.’ Their argument was, you need it for other people.”
“So you don’t transmit the other virus,” said his co-host.
“That makes more sense,” agreed Rogan. “But that’s a different argument. That’s a different conversation.”
Rogan, whose show was snapped up by Spotify in a $100 million deal last year, later attempted to explain away his misguided comments by saying he doesn’t plan what he says on air.

He’s often high or drinking alcohol during his shows, he said. And he accused “clickbaity” journalists of blowing his comments out of proportion.

“I’m not a doctor, I’m a fucking moron and I’m a cage fighting commentator who’s a dirty standup comedian who just told you I’m drunk most of the time and I do testosterone and I smoke a lot of weed. But I’m not a respected source of information, even for me,” he said.

“If I say things, I’m always going ‘check on that Jamie, I don’t know if that’s true,’” Rogan added. “But I at least try to be honest about what I’m saying.”



Sound familiar?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Statistically children are not at risk of dying from Covid-19.


really? cool. now do polio


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> really? cool. now do polio


Does the covid-19 vaccine prevent polio? How long have polio vaccines been studied?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


Most of us are vaccinated and are under the control of Bill Gates and his infamous micro chips and have been programmed to make coordinated attacks on morons to improve the human race, eugenics can be a good thing, if done right.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wildly popular podcast host Joe Rogan admitted he’s a “f**king moron” and “not a respected source of information, even for me” as he backpedaled on selfish commentshe made earlier about young, healthy people not needing to get vaccinated from COVID-19.
> Rogan, whose audience is in the hundreds of millions, drew backlash — and a rebuke from Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government’s top infectious diseases expert — after saying on an episode of his “Joe Rogan Experience” podcast released on Spotify last week that “if you’re a healthy person and you’re exercising all the time and you’re young and you’re eating well, I don’t think you need to worry about this.”
> On Thursday, Rogan clarified in a video shared on YouTube that he was “not an anti-vaxx person.”
> “In fact, I said I believe they’re safe and I encourage many people to take them. My parents were vaccinated,” he explained. “I just said, ‘I don’t think that if you’re a young, healthy person that you need it.’ Their argument was, you need it for other people.”
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does the covid-19 vaccine prevent polio? How long have polio vaccines been studied?


"i'm scared! you cant make me! waaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

fucking dumb child


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Wildly popular podcast host Joe Rogan admitted he’s a “f**king moron” and “not a respected source of information, even for me” as he backpedaled on selfish commentshe made earlier about young, healthy people not needing to get vaccinated from COVID-19.
> Rogan, whose audience is in the hundreds of millions, drew backlash — and a rebuke from Dr. Anthony Fauci, the government’s top infectious diseases expert — after saying on an episode of his “Joe Rogan Experience” podcast released on Spotify last week that “if you’re a healthy person and you’re exercising all the time and you’re young and you’re eating well, I don’t think you need to worry about this.”
> On Thursday, Rogan clarified in a video shared on YouTube that he was “not an anti-vaxx person.”
> “In fact, I said I believe they’re safe and I encourage many people to take them. My parents were vaccinated,” he explained. “I just said, ‘I don’t think that if you’re a young, healthy person that you need it.’ Their argument was, you need it for other people.”
> ...


What does this have to do with the vaccines factually being experimental?


----------



## ryuyugo2989 (May 1, 2021)

so if i had it already and didnt die, should i get it then? Wouldn't my antibodies work against the covid and fight it off.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does the covid-19 vaccine prevent polio? How long have polio vaccines been studied?


Pssst the earth isn't flat 
Condolences


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> "i'm scared! you cant make me! waaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"
> 
> fucking dumb child


You’re scared of a virus. Not much room to talk lmao


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Does the covid-19 vaccine prevent polio? How long have polio vaccines been studied?


You are a moron who is embarrassing yourself and entertaining us.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You’re scared of a virus. Not much room to talk lmao


covid death toll: 3.18 million
covid vaccine death toll: 0



"but EXPERIMENTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

retarded pussy


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You are a moron who is embarrassing yourself and entertaining us.


I’m the moron. Really? So we should inject children with an experimental vaccine because what? The benefits outweigh the risk? They aren’t at risk though.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> covid death toll: 3.18 million
> covid vaccine death toll: 0
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the NIH is retarded too right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I guess the NIH is retarded too right?


It's the CDC's advice you follow, not the NIH.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (May 1, 2021)

Life is experimental.....there are no guarantees. You take your best shot and live (or die) with the outcome. Play on Player's......


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> If your pastor controlled/influenced you to the point where you were forbidden to to seek medical attention for your own mother, to the degree that the rotting flesh of her breast cancer overwhelmed your gag reflexes, would you change your mind?


No idea. I don't attend services or have a pastor.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

srh88 said:


> I know primus is outside. Been to the venue, seen Jethro Tull. Was a let down lol.. still jammed but it destroyed my illusion of Jethro Tull. Was more like listen to a flute genius complain for a couple hours instead of jamming. Started around 6:30 in the summer and was over before dark. Bummed forever dude lol.


Can Ian Anderson even balance on one foot anymore? I haven't seen Jethro Tull in over 20 years. Saw them with Emerson, Lake, and Palmer decades ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m the moron. Really? So we should inject children with an experimental vaccine because what? The benefits outweigh the risk? They aren’t at risk though.


When the CDC approves it yes, soon it will come out of emergency use status based on accumulating evidence in the real world and on going studies. Then you will see mandatory vaccinations for children, if they want to attend school in the fall. The UK variant now makes up most covid cases and children become sick from it and spread it, but there are other perhaps more dangerous variants.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
'Significantly greater threat' to young adults and children from Indian Covid variant - Birmingham Live (birminghammail.co.uk) 

*'Significantly greater threat' to young adults and children from Indian Covid variant*
Birmingham's public health chief said there was emerging evidence to suggest that the Indian variant posed 'a significantly greater threat to younger adults.


A variant of the Coronavirus currently emerging in India could be a 'significantly' greater threat to young adults than any previous variant, Birmingham's public health chief has warned.

And the new variant could also be a greater threat to children, Dr Justin Varney said, as he described the Indian variant as a 'clear and present danger' to the UK's Covid roadmap.

The situation in India has been progressing rapidly, with 320,000 new infections on Tuesday alone and deaths rising close to 200,000 overall.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> When the CDC approves it yes, soon it will come out of emergency use status based on accumulating evidence in the real world and on going studies. Then you will see mandatory vaccinations for children, if they want to attend school in the fall. The UK variant now makes up most covid cases and children become sick from it and spread it, but there are other perhaps more dangerous variants.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 'Significantly greater threat' to young adults and children from Indian Covid variant - Birmingham Live (birminghammail.co.uk)
> 
> ...


So vaccinate children based solely off of anecdotal evidence?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Notice how the people doing all the name calling and throwing insults are the people who want to be vaxxed.


Wow, you are sciency.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Can Ian Anderson even balance on one foot anymore? I haven't seen Jethro Tull in over 20 years. Saw them with Emerson, Lake, and Palmer decades ago.


We booed ELP out of the stadium after one song when they said they were only playing music from their new album


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> youre too fucking stupid to even understand what youve been programmed to say.
> 
> tip of the hat to the right wingers for targeting the irreparably stupid, and succeeding wildly


I guess they are the only ones who find this low-lying fruit palatable.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Because they are assholes.


Joe will cleverly handle this situation . His administration is dead serious about getting this virus under control. He won’t make the vaccine mandatory but he will make antivaxx life a living hell . I am hoping for severe penalties for anti patriotic people . There is no I in team. All antivaxxers are I people.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> You’re scared of a virus. Not much room to talk lmao


Just when I think you have fully plumbed the depths of dumbness...


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> We booed ELP out of the stadium after one song when they said they were only playing music from their new album


The only think I remember about their performance was Keith Emerson summer-salting with his keyboard across the stage while whipping our a monster solo.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Universal Declaration on Bioethics and Human Rights

19 October 2005


*Article 11 – Non-discrimination and non-stigmatization* 

No individual or group should be discriminated against or stigmatized on any grounds, in violation of human dignity, human rights and fundamental freedoms


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Universal Declaration on Bioethics and Human Rights
> 
> 19 October 2005
> 
> ...


Nobody here is discriminating against you because you are dumb.

We just find it funny.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So vaccinate children based solely off of anecdotal evidence?


Like Mumps being virtually wiped out until people started falling into the Antivax conspiracies?



Yeah I will trust science since it is rigorously checked again and again by people who spend their lives devoted to that particular knowledge and all the while fact checking others work as they come across it.


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

When I served in Iraq I had to get 15 different vaccines to deploy. It was hell, I got very sick and had to get put on steroids and medications. After I received 3 more vaccines. An IED ended my career before I would need another battery of vaccines. I have NEVER gotten another vaccine again, and never will so long as I live. I dont trust them, I dont like them, #mybodymychoice people should have the freedom to get them or choose not to get them, and anyone harassing the others should be tarred and feathered.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> When I served in Iraq I had to get 15 different vaccines to deploy. It was hell, I got very sick and had to get put on steroids and medications. After I received 3 more vaccines. An IED ended my career before I would need another battery of vaccines. I have NEVER gotten another vaccine again, and never will so long as I live. I dont trust them, I dont like them, #mybodymychoice people should have the freedom to get them or choose not to get them, and anyone harassing the others should be tarred and feathered.


There is a difference between calling out the propaganda as it is being laid out for the right wing programming, and harassing them.

And saying that someone doesn't have the freedom to get them or not, isn't a real thing.


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

well you already come off hostile and 100% aggro by labeling it “rightwing” propaganda... BOTH sides have their psyops! If you think for one second EITHER side is looking out for you, well you may be part of the problem. We all should be more concerned with ourselves and less concerned with what our neighbors are doing. For a weed community there are A LOT of opinionated busybodies I’d never break bread or share a joint with...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> For a weed community there are A LOT of opinionated busybodies I’d never break bread or share a joint with...


And I hope no one breaks bread or shares a joint with your unvaccinated ass. They risk getting sick or dying .


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I already had covid. It was like having a really bad cold. I’ve had worse flu infections.


The common cold was worse imo. I felt a little weird for a day or so and then had a mild dry cough for a few days. This virus that you have what, a 99.7 percent chance of surviving if you catch it. I say that the scare has been created only to motivate people into getting jabbed with experimental injections. It is a marketing campaign, and that is all. All to support certain bank accounts that belong to the capitalist owners of Moderna, Pfizer etc. Companies that, as it happens, have no liability. And the lumpenproletariat willingly go headlong along to get them jabs. As the song goes, time will tell...


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> well you already come off hostile and 100% aggro by labeling it “rightwing” propaganda...









I don't even remember what you are saying that I was labeling, one sec.....

Ok I think that you are not reading what I said correctly and are intact triggering into thinking I said anything about labeling it 'rightwing' propangda and not propaganda paid for by the right wing. There is a difference, it is subtle, but very important.





malignant said:


> BOTH sides have their psyops!


Sure, but only one side is actively seeking and getting help from a foreign military. And only one because of this has to do it with their hands tied in our legal system, which the Republicans do not, because they are not following our laws against working with foreign governments in order to influence our elections.




malignant said:


> If you think for one second EITHER side is looking out for you, well you may be part of the problem. .


Shit, I think it is naive as fuck that people even think that is even possible. If people don't know you, never met you, or even heard of you, how could they possibly know what would or would not be looking out for me?

This is why it is so important that the Democratic party is finally being represented by 100% of our nation and not just drawing on the old 33% efficiency the Republicans do. The more we understand our nations needs as a whole the better our investments can be used into our society.



malignant said:


> For a weed community there are A LOT of opinionated busybodies I’d never break bread or share a joint with...


Bummer.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> The common cold was worse imo. I felt a little weird for a day or so and then had a mild dry cough for a few days. This virus that you have what, a 99.7 percent chance of surviving if you catch it. I say that the scare has been created only to motivate people into getting jabbed with experimental injections. It is a marketing campaign, and that is all. All to support certain bank accounts that belong to the capitalist owners of Moderna, Pfizer etc. Companies that, as it happens, have no liability. And the lumpenproletariat willingly go headlong along to get them jabs. As the song goes, time will tell...


Not so deadly after all.








Covid’s IFR just keeps DROPPING


Kit Knightly With every new study, with every new paper, the “deadly” pandemic gets less and less, well, deadly. The most recent data review, published in late March, puts the infection…




off-guardian.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So vaccinate children based solely off of anecdotal evidence?


Nope, it was a typical news story posted to illustrate a point. Research is on going, but the hospitals are filling with younger people and a portion of them are children. That's why responsible adults get vaccinated and wear masks, we don't know how much of a threat variants are to children.

But you don't really care about children or other people, your posts make that evident. You do care about something and that's why yer here. Now I know these babies are not the "unborn" they were born which is why you don't give a fuck about them. I imagine there were many "unborn" though, so it should be of some concern.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus: The babies and children in Brazil's Covid ICU - BBC News 

*Coronavirus: The babies and children in Brazil's Covid ICU*

Coronavirus: The babies and children in Brazil's Covid ICUClose

As Brazil's coronavirus epidemic races out of control, the disease is killing not just adults, but babies and children. *Since the beginning of the pandemic, 1,300 babies under the age of one have died from the virus.* With exclusive access to one children’s ICU in the northeast of the country, BBC Brazil’s Nathalia Passarinho speaks to staff about caring for these critically ill children.


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> When I served in Iraq I had to get 15 different vaccines to deploy. It was hell, I got very sick and had to get put on steroids and medications. After I received 3 more vaccines. An IED ended my career before I would need another battery of vaccines. I have NEVER gotten another vaccine again, and never will so long as I live. I dont trust them, I dont like them, #mybodymychoice people should have the freedom to get them or choose not to get them, and anyone harassing the others should be tarred and feathered.


That is terrible, but that IED saved you from further vaccine damage. I saw a documentary about it just the other day and learned that they call it ”Gulf War Syndrome”.


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not so deadly after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Antivaxxers and Republicans have become a death cult.

Just yesterday in the US:

60,000 new cases and 800 dead.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Not so deadly after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof!

Look all the antivaxxers can now claim victory that the death rate is declining as we get to over 100 million Americans vaccinated and another 500k dead.

Is it you just hope people don't understand math or how anything works?


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> That is terrible, but that IED saved you from further vaccine damage. I saw a documentary about it just the other day and learned that they call it ”Gulf War Syndrome”.


I have it. IED Didn’t save me from shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Joe will cleverly handle this situation . His administration is dead serious about getting this virus under control. He won’t make the vaccine mandatory but he will make antivaxx life a living hell . I am hoping for severe penalties for anti patriotic people . There is no I in team. All antivaxxers are I people.


Once the vaccines come out of emergency use statues, the armed forces and federal employees and contactors will be required to have proof of vaccination. Healthcare providers will charge a premium for stupidity, there will be discounts for the vaccinated, they won't pay for stupid any longer than they have to. Of course private employers, venues and airline travel will want POV too. Younger people will be offered cash for the jab and other incentives, also they will get a lot of PSAs and messages from celebrities advocating vaccination.

Joe will just set the wheels in motion and do nothing about the healthcare providers cutting off coverage or charging a big premium on the stupid. They will get those numbers around 80% by fall or there will be more sore assholes than arms by then.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Once the vaccines come out of emergency use statues, the armed forces and federal employees and contactors will be required to have proof of vaccination. Healthcare providers will charge a premium for stupidity, there will be discounts for the vaccinated, they won't pay for stupid any longer than they have to. Of course private employers, venues and airline travel will POV too. Younger people will be offered cash for the jab and other incentives, also they will get a lot of PSAs and messages from celebrities advocating vaccination.
> 
> Joe will just set the wheels in motion and do nothing about the healthcare providers cutting off coverage or charging a big premium on the stupid. They will get those numbers around 80% by fall or there will be more sore assholes than arms by then.


And none of that is forcing anyone to get the vaccine.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Proof!
> 
> Look all the antivaxxers can now claim victory that the death rate is declining as we get to over 100 million Americans vaccinated and another 500k dead.
> 
> Is it you just hope people don't understand math or how anything works?


It was already declining prior to the vaccinations though.


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

I wonder how many of the 85 NO votes were from socks with 30 posts or less?

How can we see this?


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> It was already declining prior to the vaccinations though.


You mean the rate was declining, that is not a surprise is it? As hospitals got better and understanding how the virus attacks people wouldn't it make sense that (because of earlier federal funding that our hospital system did not buckle otherwise who knows how bad it would have gotten) it would decrease?

It sounds good and all, but that is just math trolling. Find anything that looks good and stick to that.

For example, even just talking about deaths (and not illnesses) is a troll too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> well you already come off hostile and 100% aggro by labeling it “rightwing” propaganda... BOTH sides have their psyops! If you think for one second EITHER side is looking out for you, well you may be part of the problem. We all should be more concerned with ourselves and less concerned with what our neighbors are doing. For a weed community there are A LOT of opinionated busybodies I’d never break bread or share a joint with...


Totally. Hey, do you like the political theories of George Carlin?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I wonder how many of the 85 NO votes were from socks with 30 posts or less?
> 
> How can we see this?


Just click on the names. I made the poll public so you can see the list of voters in the poll.

And yes, you are correct. Many of the votes are from the sock puppets. Right @GodAlwaysWins?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You mean the rate was declining, that is not a surprise is it? As hospitals got better and understanding how the virus attacks people wouldn't it make sense that (because of earlier federal funding that our hospital system did not buckle otherwise who knows how bad it would have gotten) it would decrease?
> 
> It sounds good and all, but that is just math trolling. Find anything that looks good and stick to that.
> 
> For example, even just talking about deaths (and not illnesses) is a troll too.


Let’s talk about illnesses. Where did the flu go? Covid-19 must have been the cure for the flu all along .


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Totally. Hey, do you like the political theories of George Carlin?
> 
> 
> Jumbo shrimp... who are they kidding?


Yes!! The only man who made sense of politics..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Many of those “illnesses” may be an illusion.
https://headlinehealth.com/fauci-fda-who-all-now-admit-false-positive-pcr-tests/


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Let’s talk about illnesses. Where did the flu go? Covid-19 must have been the cure for the flu all along .


Mask and hand washing for $200 Alex


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Yes!! The only man who made sense of politics..


Word.

Jumbo shrimp... who are they kidding?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mask and hand washing for $200 Alex


Then covid-19 should be gone too, right?


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just click on the names. I made the poll public so you can see the list of voters in the poll.
> 
> And yes, you are correct. Many of the votes are from the sock puppets. Right @GodAlwaysWins?


63 out of 85 NO votes have 500 posts or less

5 people had 0 posts

30 people had less than 30 posts.

Fascinating


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Then covid-19 should be gone too, right?


Only for the ignorant 
You're fine


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Let’s talk about illnesses. Where did the flu go? Covid-19 must have been the cure for the flu all along .


You would think that 1. the data is not out yet for this last flu season that I know of:



> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/2019-2020.html


And 2. People wearing masks/social distancing basically breathing in other households sputum should have been something we figured out a long time ago.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only for the ignorant
> You're fine


So hand washing and masks worked to eliminate the flu, but it doesn’t work against Covid-19? Weird.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> 63 out of 85 NO votes have 500 posts or less
> 
> 5 people had 0 posts
> 
> 30 people had less than 30 posts.


Yep.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> When I served in Iraq I had to get 15 different vaccines to deploy. It was hell, I got very sick and had to get put on steroids and medications. After I received 3 more vaccines. An IED ended my career before I would need another battery of vaccines. I have NEVER gotten another vaccine again, and never will so long as I live. I dont trust them, I dont like them, #mybodymychoice people should have the freedom to get them or choose not to get them, and anyone harassing the others should be tarred and feathered.


Lot's of people were fucked over by the Bush's wars in Iraq and the vaccines they used. I figure US and Canadian veterans deserve a better shake than they are getting, but many are brown and black these days and well, they might git some. That's why republicans have no respect for veterans at all and treat them like shit, Donald could disrespect them and their family's as much as he wanted and not lose a vote. After WW2 the southern racists (mostly democrats then) excluded blacks from the GI bill and nobody would have gotten a fucking thing unless they were fucked over.

Covid is not something you can keep to yourself, it is not a private matter, but one of public health and therefore a concern to others. The government won't force people to get a vaccine, but we will and their healthcare insurance company will, as will airlines and employers. As for myself, the tar is warmed up and I got a big bag of feathers for those unvaccinated who wanna come anywhere me and mine. Shunning dangerous idiots is my privilege and right.

I know a few good men who won't get the jab for no particularly good reason, they don't spend hours trying to kill people with bullshit like some of the clowns on this thread though. I respect their decision, but point out the consequences.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So hand washing and masks worked to eliminate the flu, but it doesn’t work against Covid-19? Weird.


It is because the hoax sayers won't mask up and mine is protecting me from them


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

It is amazing how all these antivax people somehow are now pro-choice


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is because the hoax sayers won't mask up and mine is protecting me from them


if hoax sayers weren’t wearing masks then how did that get rid of the flu? You seem to contradict yourself here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Many of those “illnesses” may be an illusion.
> https://headlinehealth.com/fauci-fda-who-all-now-admit-false-positive-pcr-tests/


Especially in India. 

Look at these fakirs!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> if hoax sayers weren’t wearing masks then how did that get rid of the flu? You seem to contradict yourself here.


Hand sanitizer


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> if hoax sayers weren’t wearing masks then how did that get rid of the flu? You seem to contradict yourself here.


Are you just trolling or are you actually Short bus special?


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is amazing how all these antivax people somehow are now pro-choice


Being hesitant to take an experimental injection is not anti-vax. I believe everybody who wants to get any vaccine should be able to do so.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Hand sanitizer


Schools closed. People quarantined. Not going to a redneck biker festival in the Dakotas. Shit like that.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Are you just trolling or are you actually Short bus special?


So you say the flu is gone because of masking and hand washing. Then you say Covid won’t go away because people won’t wear masks. Which one is it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Schools closed. People quarantined. Not going to a redneck biker festival in the Dakotas. Shit like that.


He is taking a stance that only an idiot would


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Mask and hand washing for $200 Alex


Since the start of “2 weeks to flatten the curve” my household has not washed hands any more than normal, and the “masks” we wear are made of cheesecloth. And we do not stay home or avoid areas people gather. In fact we have sought out every opportunity to participate in a maskless event. If covid was a fraction of as deadly as they say it is, one of us probably would have gotten it... people are easily ruled by fear, its just the “war on drugs/war on terror” now they have you all controlled by the fear of a virus and wow is it working well! Never in my nearly 40 years have I seen this degree of tribalism and mutual hatred. Good for you!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Being hesitant to take an experimental injection is not anti-vax. I believe everybody who wants to get any vaccine should be able to do so.


Me too, but some of them can't.

Fuck those weak fuckers. Only the strong survive.

Dumbass Redneck Dies After Anti-Mask Rant on Facebook.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So you say the flu is gone because of masking and hand washing. Then you say Covid won’t go away because people won’t wear masks. Which one is it?


Covid is an airborne transfer disease 
The flu is not


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Just click on the names. I made the poll public so you can see the list of voters in the poll.
> 
> And yes, you are correct. Many of the votes are from the sock puppets. Right @GodAlwaysWins?


Great idea for harvesting the accounts of the Trumpers Baldrick!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Since the start of “2 weeks to flatten the curve” my household has not washed hands any more than normal, and the “masks” we wear are made of cheesecloth. And we do not stay home or avoid areas people gather. In fact we have sought out every opportunity to participate in a maskless event. If covid was a fraction of as deadly as they say it is, one of us probably would have gotten it... people are easily ruled by fear, its just the “war on drugs/war on terror” now they have you all controlled by the fear of a virus and wow is it working well! Never in my nearly 40 years have I seen this degree of tribalism and mutual hatred. Good for you!


Good for you I hope al your family does well till they don't "GOOD FOR YOU"


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> When I served in Iraq I had to get 15 different vaccines to deploy. It was hell, I got very sick and had to get put on steroids and medications. After I received 3 more vaccines. An IED ended my career before I would need another battery of vaccines. I have NEVER gotten another vaccine again, and never will so long as I live. I dont trust them, I dont like them, #mybodymychoice people should have the freedom to get them or choose not to get them, and anyone harassing the others should be tarred and feathered.


Thanks for your service, but apparently you don't know how freedom works.

(hint: words do not justify assault)


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Great idea for harvesting the accounts of the Trumpers Baldrick!


You can almost make out which ones are exactly the same by their prose............................or lack of it


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Good for you I hope al your family does well till they don't "GOOD FOR YOU"


You’re free to believe whatever you want to cupcake, however I dont have to subscribe to your authoritarian cult.


----------



## U79 (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Let’s talk about illnesses. Where did the flu go? Covid-19 must have been the cure for the flu all along .


”The public health measures that slow the spread of the novel coronavirus work _really_ well on influenza.”
- Scientific American


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Universal Declaration on Bioethics and Human Rights
> 
> 19 October 2005
> 
> ...











2-Year-Old Girl Dies After Faith-Healing Parents Refuse Medical Treatment: Officials


A Pennsylvania couple who told police their faith forbids any kind of medical treatment were charged Wednesday in the pneumonia death of their 2-year-old daughter, becoming the latest members of their sect to be prosecuted for failing to take a dying child to a doctor.




www.nbcphiladelphia.com


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Thanks for your service, but apparently you don't know how freedom works.
> 
> (hint: words do not justify assault)


Do you have a DD214? If not your opinion is moot.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> You’re free to believe whatever you want to cupcake, however I dont have to subscribe to your authoritarian cult.


Stay six feet away from all Americans NP


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> So you say the flu is gone because of masking and hand washing. Then you say Covid won’t go away because people won’t wear masks. Which one is it?


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Do you have a DD214? If not your opinion is moot.


Again showing a shit understanding of the nation you served for.


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Again showing a shit understanding of the nation you served for.


Meaning IDGAF what you think unless you served. And even then, dont really care either...


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Meaning IDGAF what you think.


That's your right to say regardless of whether or not I like it. Now if I were to use your brain, that would permit me to assault you, which is as unAmerican as anything.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> He is taking a stance that only an idiot would


He's a natural.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Since the start of “2 weeks to flatten the curve” my household has not washed hands any more than normal, and the “masks” we wear are made of cheesecloth. And we do not stay home or avoid areas people gather. In fact we have sought out every opportunity to participate in a maskless event. If covid was a fraction of as deadly as they say it is, one of us probably would have gotten it... people are easily ruled by fear, its just the “war on drugs/war on terror” now they have you all controlled by the fear of a virus and wow is it working well! Never in my nearly 40 years have I seen this degree of tribalism and mutual hatred. Good for you!


If they day ever comes when you’re being hooked up to a ventilator, I may have to rethink my views on the existence of God.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Meaning IDGAF what you think unless you served. And even then, dont really care either...


I served and don't give a fuck about your DD214
Go create some minimum wage jobs and declare yourself a job creator


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Again showing a shit understanding of the nation you served for.


Most of the right wing learned their civics by carefully watching Starship Troopers


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Have fun shitting on and hating eachother, I have better uses for my retirement than this crap.


Says the guy that wants to tar and feather people over words like a menopausal dictator.



malignant said:


> No thanks, eat shit commie.


Says the guy enjoying retirement on taxpayer dime.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Have fun shitting on and hating eachother, I have better uses for my retirement than this crap.


Adios Señor`


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You can almost make out which ones are exactly the same by their prose............................or lack of it


I was thinking of copying pasting their shit into a text comparator, but it's more trouble than it's worth, unless they get banned for using socks. I imagine there's something online that looks for general characteristics, syntax and such. Whatever sock they use, they chain their egos to it and can still feel the sting when ya reach out and touch them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”The public health measures that slow the spread of the novel coronavirus work _really_ well on influenza.”
> - Scientific American


All that hand washing paid off for the flu, masks and social distancing worked too. Covid is far more contagious than flu however.


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is amazing how all these antivax people somehow are now pro-choice


The power of being able to compile lists of the dumb shit people believe and sort them accordingly. 


malignant said:


> Since the start of “2 weeks to flatten the curve” my household has not washed hands any more than normal, and the “masks” we wear are made of cheesecloth. And we do not stay home or avoid areas people gather. In fact we have sought out every opportunity to participate in a maskless event. If covid was a fraction of as deadly as they say it is, one of us probably would have gotten it... people are easily ruled by fear, its just the “war on drugs/war on terror” now they have you all controlled by the fear of a virus and wow is it working well! Never in my nearly 40 years have I seen this degree of tribalism and mutual hatred. Good for you!


So you haven't caught a virus in the very first year of its existence while being a anti science cultist means it is not real?




malignant said:


> Never in my nearly 40 years have I seen this degree of tribalism and mutual hatred. Good for you!


The funny thing is you are pretending like you are not most likely just talking to trolls/bots programmed to make it seem like they are people. That is how naive you are to the warfare that has been being conducted on our society online for the last decade.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”The public health measures that slow the spread of the novel coronavirus work _really_ well on influenza.”
> - Scientific American


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

U79 said:


> ”The public health measures that slow the spread of the novel coronavirus work _really_ well on influenza.”
> - Scientific American


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Do you have a DD214? If not your opinion is moot.


A veteran will not change what little mind you have with reason and facts either.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

malignant said:


> Have fun shitting on and hating eachother, I have better uses for my retirement than this crap.


Lol. You went from warrior to snowflake in record time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> Again showing a shit understanding of the nation you served for.


Claims to have served for.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

mooray said:


> 2-Year-Old Girl Dies After Faith-Healing Parents Refuse Medical Treatment: Officials
> 
> 
> A Pennsylvania couple who told police their faith forbids any kind of medical treatment were charged Wednesday in the pneumonia death of their 2-year-old daughter, becoming the latest members of their sect to be prosecuted for failing to take a dying child to a doctor.
> ...


Refusing medical treatment is not the same as refusing to put a child in an experimental vaccine trial.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

The best thing about the vaccine is how it has changed the dynamic. It used to be "My mask protects you and your mask protects me." As I am surrounded by fucking Trumpist morons (I know, redundant) this was a problem.

Now it is "my vaccine protects me, you can all go fuck yourselves".

Yay science.


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. You went from warrior to snowflake in record time.


hey!

The guy was injured by an IUD while serving in Iraq.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Refusing medical treatment is not the same as refusing to put a child in an experimental vaccine trial.


It's far worse and it demonstrates how fucked up you are.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's far worse and it demonstrates how fucked up you are.


Far worse not to use my children as guinea pigs than to refuse medical treatment? Lol what?


----------



## hanimmal (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. You went from warrior to snowflake in record time.


Man you should tune into Fox more maybe, they have that shit cycled on a steady drip feed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lol. You went from warrior to snowflake in record time.


Stolen bravery.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Man you should tune into Fox more maybe, they have that shit cycled on a steady drip feed.


Every douchebag faux patriot that buys a can of Black Rifle coffee gets a foil medal granting them honorary veteran status.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Man you should tune into Fox more maybe, they have that shit cycled on a steady drip feed.


I’ll take your word for it since I have to pay extra for the privilege of tuning into FOX.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> hey!
> 
> The guy was injured by an IUD while serving in Iraq.


if they get caught in your throat, they are 100% fatal.


----------



## Fogdog (May 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if they get caught in your throat, they are 100% fatal.


I didn't know that. He was lucky to come out of it with only some brain damage.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

*Warnings about your IUD.*

* Does the positioning of the IUD matter?*

Sometimes, an IUD can slip out of place. If that happens, the risk of pregnancy is higher.

To check the placement of your IUD:


Wash your hands with soap and water.
Get into a comfortable sitting or squatting position.
Insert your index or middle finger into your vagina. You should be able to feel the string attached to your IUD, but not the hard plastic of the IUD itself.
Contact your doctor if:


you can’t feel the IUD string
the IUD string feels longer or shorter than it used to
you can feel the hard plastic of the IUD coming out of your cervix
Your doctor can use an ultrasound exam to check the internal positioning of your IUD. If it has slipped out of place, they can insert a new IUD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

Some of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine’s negative effects are linked to anxiety by the CDC - Vox 

*The J&J vaccine isn’t causing nausea and fainting, anxiety is*
CDC suspects anxiety as the culprit for negative effects in needle-averse people.


----------



## BodegaBud (May 1, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> pro-pandemic^^^^^


Nope. My body, my choice.


----------



## V256.420 (May 1, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Nope. My body, my choice.


What if this girl gave you 2 choices:

A) 30 lashes with the whip
B) vaccine injection and hot sex for 3 days straight right afterwards



I would say A first and then B right after A

But that's just me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Nope. My body, my choice.


Covid's not something you can keep to yourself, if you could it would be just your business. The government won't force you unless you are military, or work for the feds The private sector has other ideas and there will be idiot premium on healthcare insurance, they aren't gonna pay for stupidity. Planes trains, buses and boats are under federal regulation and many venues and businesses will require POV. However covid gives you immunity too, it's even natural and organic, like death itself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Nope. My body, my choice.


----------



## BodegaBud (May 1, 2021)

[

QUOTE="CunningCanuk, post: 16303553, member: 1027597"]





[/QUOTE]


No I just don’t want to. So what


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> No I just don’t want to. So what


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> Nope. My body, my choice.


Great. Just wear a bubbleboy suit and we will all get along.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 1, 2021)

BodegaBud said:


> [
> 
> QUOTE="CunningCanuk, post: 16303553, member: 1027597"]



No I just don’t want to. So what
[/QUOTE]
It is a personal choice. Here is hoping your choice doesn't kill you or even worse, someone else.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

"Snowflake" is supposed to somehow be an insult? To me anyone using that term is just an embarrassment to themselves. It's something that Don Trump Jr would be tweeting in 2019. Get a grip kids.


----------



## mooray (May 1, 2021)

How about "sheep"?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "Snowflake" is supposed to somehow be an insult? To me anyone using that term is just an embarrassment to themselves. It's something that Don Trump Jr would be tweeting in 2019. Get a grip kids.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "Snowflake" is supposed to somehow be an insult? To me anyone using that term is just an embarrassment to themselves. It's something that Don Trump Jr would be tweeting in 2019. Get a grip kids.



Most everyone here is older than you are, Son! 

Who is it that needs to get a grip??


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Most everyone here is older than you are, Son!
> 
> Who is it that needs to get a grip??


Oh, you so very clever! Haha! Good one gramps!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh, you so very clever! Haha!



Yep. That's the product of a good education.

Maybe one day you will know.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yep. That's the product of a good education.
> 
> Maybe one day you will know.


I can only hope and pray to be as cool and awesome as you some day!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I can only hope and pray to be as cool and awesome as you some day!


That's going to take a lot of praying! 



You'll probably have to build a church!!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's going to take a lot of praying!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably have to build a church!!


Whatever it takes man. I'll suck all the right dicks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I can only hope and pray to be as cool and awesome as you some day!


IQ is determined by dividing your total score by your age and on that bases alone he's twice as smart.  But there are other factors that make him even smarter than you in comparison.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever it takes man. I'll suck all the right dicks.


I am sure you will be good at it.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever it takes man. I'll suck all the right dicks.



Wow, naive and flamboyant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever it takes man. I'll suck all the right dicks.


Spoken like a real cocksucker!


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> No I just don’t want to. So what
> 
> It is a personal choice. Here is hoping your choice doesn't kill you or even worse, someone else.


If you can ensure you will not catch the virus and either end up in a hospital or pass it on then we will be fine with that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 1, 2021)

GOP Doctors Target Vaccine Hesitancy, Says Shot Will End Restrictions (businessinsider.com) 

*GOP doctors in Congress are targeting vaccine hesitancy with a video that says the shot will help 'end the government's restrictions on our freedoms'*


Polls show Republicans are more likely to not want a COVID-19 vaccine.
A group of GOP lawmakers, who are also doctors, are encouraging people to get the shot.
Vaccine hesitancy could stop or slow the US from reaching herd immunity, experts say.
Americans who identify as Republicans are less likely to get a COVID-19 vaccine, prompting GOP lawmakers to address the issue in a public service announcement released this week.

The video features a group of Republican members of Congress who are also doctors or other healthcare providers, some donning white coats, urging Americans to get vaccinated.

"It's obvious to me from a medical standpoint, the only way to protect ourselves and your loved ones," says Rep. Greg Murphy.

"And to end the government's restrictions on our freedoms," Rep. Larry Bucshon continues, "is to take action and get the vaccine."

Experts have warned that vaccine hesitancy could stop the US from reaching herd immunity, which requires an estimated 70% of people to have immunity to COVID-19, Insider's Dr. Catherine Schuster-Bruce reported. As vaccine supply swells in the US, some healthcare providers are running out of people interested in taking the shot, even prompting some mass-vaccination sites to close.

Republicans have especially shown hesitation toward getting vaccinated, despite some GOP leaders, including former president Donald Trump, getting vaccinated and talking up the shots. Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell urged Republican men to get vaccinated last month after polls showed the group was especially hesitant.

Recent polls have shown nearly half of Americans who identify as Republicans do not plan to get vaccinated. One poll found white Republicans are more likely than any other group to turn down the shot, Insider's Andrea Michelson reported.

Even as more than 100 million Americans are now fully vaccinated, an analysis by The New York Times last month found that counties that voted for Trump had disproportionately low vaccination rates.

In the new PSA, the lawmakers touted the safety and effectiveness of the vaccines and praised Trump's Operation Warp Speed for their development in record time.

"The process was rigorous and transparent," Rep. Brian Babin said, with Rep. Andy Harris adding, "the FDA did not skip any steps."
*more...*


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> I am sure you will be good at it.





rollitup said:


> Wow, naive and flamboyant.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Spoken like a real cocksucker!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> IQ is determined by dividing your total score by your age and on that bases alone he's twice as smart.  But there are other factors that make him even smarter than you in comparison.


How insightful, my compassionate guru.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> If you can ensure you will not catch the virus and either end up in a hospital or pass it on then we will be fine with that.


Yeah, nobody can guarantee that. There are currently 74 active cases in the hospital I work in. I walk past droplet warning signs constantly all day long. I see many of these people hooked to machines praying they don't die. I have watched them wheeled out the basement door to the van that takes them away to be disposed of. I hate this mindset of "well it's my choice to endanger myself and you" but in the end it is their choice no matter if I like it or not. In the end I don't agree with these people and feel they are selfishly endangering everyone but that is their choice. I prefer to live in a free society and as such have to live with those whose opinions I feel are stupid and selfish. They have their right to them. I am sure they feel I am just as stupid for getting my shot and booking my second appointment in order to keep my family and the rest of the public safe.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 1, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, nobody can guarantee that. There are currently 74 active cases in the hospital I work in. I walk past droplet warning signs constantly all day long. I see many of these people hooked to machines praying they don't die. I have watched them wheeled out the basement door to the van that takes them away to be disposed of. I hate this mindset of "well it's my choice to endanger myself and you" but in the end it is their choice no matter if I like it or not. In the end I don't agree with these people and feel they are selfishly endangering everyone but that is their choice. I prefer to live in a free society and as such have to live with those whose opinions I feel are stupid and selfish. They have their right to them. I am sure they feel I am just as stupid for getting my shot and booking my second appointment in order to keep my family and the rest of the public safe.


Apparently, lots of people who work at your hospital see nothing - but they are censored.


----------



## printer (May 1, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Yeah, nobody can guarantee that. There are currently 74 active cases in the hospital I work in. I walk past droplet warning signs constantly all day long. I see many of these people hooked to machines praying they don't die. I have watched them wheeled out the basement door to the van that takes them away to be disposed of. I hate this mindset of "well it's my choice to endanger myself and you" but in the end it is their choice no matter if I like it or not. In the end I don't agree with these people and feel they are selfishly endangering everyone but that is their choice. I prefer to live in a free society and as such have to live with those whose opinions I feel are stupid and selfish. They have their right to them. I am sure they feel I am just as stupid for getting my shot and booking my second appointment in order to keep my family and the rest of the public safe.


I doubt you would behave differently if you did not work there. I know I would not behave differently if I did not work in a hospital. But you seem like the type of person that would realize that you could be the one to infect others who would then die. That you could be the host for the virus to mutate into a form that will wreck havoc on a worse scale than it is now.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 1, 2021)

printer said:


> I doubt you would behave differently if you did not work there. I know I would not behave differently if I did not work in a hospital. But you seem like the type of person that would realize that you could be the one to infect others who would then die. That you could be the host for the virus to mutate into a form that will wreck havoc on a worse scale than it is now.


Yes I am. I don't fear this virus personally. I feel my internal immune system would fight through this. The fact is that the world is bigger than me and I won't risk others.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> The fact is that the world is bigger than me and I won't risk others.


Unfortunately, a lot of people are selfish shit stains and just don’t give a fuck about anyone but themselves.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2021)

*Why your 1st COVID-19 shot is more protective than you might think*

Many newly vaccinated Canadians are left with more questions than answers about how protected they are and what they can do safely — but there are some promising early signs that may help put your mind at ease until you get your second shot.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AWcBX8vWSSaOBeQQfEJhHsQ


----------



## Budley Doright (May 2, 2021)

U79 said:


> The common cold was worse imo. I felt a little weird for a day or so and then had a mild dry cough for a few days. This virus that you have what, a 99.7 percent chance of surviving if you catch it. I say that the scare has been created only to motivate people into getting jabbed with experimental injections. It is a marketing campaign, and that is all. All to support certain bank accounts that belong to the capitalist owners of Moderna, Pfizer etc. Companies that, as it happens, have no liability. And the lumpenproletariat willingly go headlong along to get them jabs. As the song goes, time will tell...


Time has already spoken and that is the problem, you aren’t listening. Ontario hospitals overwhelmed, 4000 dead a day in India, Brazil totally fucked. What part of this are you all not hearing? It should surprise me but after the last 4 years of the US political circus I’m not at all. Nothing surprises me now. I didn’t get the vaccine and wear a mask for me but for the senior I walk by in the grocery store, the clerk at the cash. Yes it’s your right and if you choose to not do these things then keep your ass at home and have your supplies left at your door. Protecting others is the only right thing to do, there is no other moral choice.


----------



## TacoMac (May 2, 2021)

FresnoFarmer said:


> I’m the moron. Really?


Yes. Really.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How insightful, my compassionate guru.


Complimenting @potroast on his intelligence, offended you. We suffer when we compare ourselves to others. 

Perhaps if you weren't constantly trying to overturn an entire branch of science, namely epidemiology on a pot forum, people might think more highly of your intelligence?


----------



## malignant (May 2, 2021)

I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!



rollitup said:


> I already said that you're a precious little troll.


----------



## hanimmal (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble.











malignant said:


> Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


Bravo, spoken like a true moron. It looks like your foray into reality wasn't very pleasant.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


I hope you don't mind as I seek comfort in knowing my vote will cancel yours
Enjoy

BTW how is pizza gate coming along?


----------



## Budley Doright (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


Oh god....My ability to speak freely has been canceled? I need to look into that, I had no ideal. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 2, 2021)

Yup Biden is a pedo FFS. 
Trump: “Is everyone OK? You know they’re standing there with no clothes. Is everybody OK? And you see these incredible looking women. And so I sort of get away with things like that.” 
You realize he did this at at TEEN pageant right? You are ok with this?


----------



## Budley Doright (May 2, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hope you don't mind as I seek comfort in knowing my vote will cancel yours
> Enjoy
> 
> BTW how is pizza gate coming along?


I had pizza last night and I’m sure the place was holding children captive in there. I’m going back late tonight to check it out. I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 2, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup Biden is a pedo FFS.
> Trump: “Is everyone OK? You know they’re standing there with no clothes. Is everybody OK? And you see these incredible looking women. And so I sort of get away with things like that.”
> You realize he did this at at TEEN pageant right? You are ok with this?


But but 
Newsmax and Fox said


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


Your username describes you and your intentions here perfectly. Perhaps @potroast is a real veteran and is offended that you have stolen honor and valor. Perhaps because we all know that no patriot could vote for Trump and support the bullshit you spout. If you voted for Trump in 2020, you are a traitor to the country and constitution, that's plenty enough reason for most patriots to despise you.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your username describes you and your intentions here perfectly. Perhaps @potroast is a real veteran and is offended that you have stolen honor and valor. Perhaps because we all know that no patriot could vote for Trump and support the bullshit you spout. If you voted for Trump in 2020, you are a traitor to the country and constitution, that's plenty enough reason for most patriots to despise you.



I'd say that guy has a stick up his ass! 

Yesterday he clicked on Report for each of my 12 posts in this thread, and said that my posts are "rules violations!" 

I mean, he's just another triggered trump chump.


----------



## V256.420 (May 2, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I'd say that guy has a stick up his ass!
> 
> Yesterday he clicked on Report for each of my 12 posts in this thread, and said that my posts are "rules violations!"
> 
> I mean, he's just another triggered trump chump.


REPORTED!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 2, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yup Biden is a pedo FFS.
> Trump: “Is everyone OK? You know they’re standing there with no clothes. Is everybody OK? And you see these incredible looking women. And so I sort of get away with things like that.”
> You realize he did this at at TEEN pageant right? You are ok with this?


He's standing here with no clothes.


----------



## mooray (May 2, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever it takes man. I'll suck all the right dicks.


Try the independent ones next time, probably a little better for you. The right ones are straight brain poison.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


Thanks for the laugh, corporal snowflake.

lol.


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> I had some questionable Texmex for lunch yesterday and subsequently spent the better part of last night and this am filling the porcelain goblet with fiery mud. Feel the description fits the time spent reading this entire thread. Lost some faith in humanity here, and all but for the one low life admin I was able to ignore all the people in here I would NEVER want to communicate with except the very unprofessional admin whom I cannot block. Who the hell gave that arrogant piece of educated beyond his intelligence excrement this job? Doen he not realize boasting his life accomplishments to guys arguing over the internet is the lamest and most pathetic display of beta-cuckery? I lost all respect for “admin” what a loser.
> As for the rest of you, if your name is not “Admin” you have my respect, and I wish you well. Thanks, this was very helpful in cleaning 99% of the garbage from this site for me. BTW I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016, but Voted for Trump in 2020. Finally they get someone here that actually supports Trump and will be voting for him in 2024. I fought for us ALL to have opinions in the US, mine/yours we all get to express them freely and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like. Several people actually voted for Joe and dont see he’s always been a pedophile. Just like Trumps always been an asshole! America needs an asshole who wont bend over for the rest of the world, not a dotard who will abandon it at the first sign of trouble. Either way, we’re ALL fucked, WWIII coming soon to country near you!


Imagine how fucked the USA would have been if Trump won in 2020, he didn't even have a plan for COVID-19, led alone the roll-out of the vaccine. He did abandon everything at the first sign of trouble, he literally had *NO* plan in place for COVID-19 many months after it had already been a major crisis. Over 240 *million* doses have been administers in just 4 months in the USA, love him or hate him at least Mr. Biden is capable of getting things done. I almost wish I lived in the USA because the rollout in Canada has been a shitshow.

The pedo is Donald Trump who routinely walked in on minors changing during his beauty pageants, brags about sexual assault and has MULTIPLE pending sexual assault lawsuits against him and you think the weird old man who smells girls hair is the pedo? The mental gymnastics you guys put yourselves through to convince yourselves Donald Trump is a competent and/or intelligent man is wild.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2021)

malignant said:


> ... and well for the rest of you outside of the US, im sorry you dont have free speech. That doesn't mean you get to shit on us for having opinions you dont like.


Yes, one day the US will bring us Free Speech. And if we are lucky we will also be taught Democracy. Absolutly no idea how the world manage before the US invented these things. Liberty? Still trying to figure that one out yet.


----------



## mooray (May 2, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes, one day the US will bring us Free Speech. And if we are lucky we will also be taught Democracy. Absolutly no idea how the world manage before the US invented these things. Liberty? Still trying to figure that one out yet.


Obligatory.


----------



## printer (May 2, 2021)

guitarguy10 said:


> Imagine how fucked the USA would have been if Trump won in 2020, he didn't even have a plan for COVID-19, led alone the roll-out of the vaccine.


He had a plan. Let the States take care of it. Just how he let them all take care of the PPE for the hospitals. It would have been interesting to see him sell it, after telling everyone the virus causes the sniffles. Of course the Liberal Left would not get the shot because that would be a vote for Trump, the people voting for Trump would not get the shot because that would admit The Left were right, the US would have enough doses many times over for the people wanting it. All 12 of them. 

Speaking of, they asked Trump to do a PSA telling his voters to take the vaccine he paid for. It has been five days already, maybe he can fit it in between golf rounds and stopping in at stranger's weddings to complain how he got robbed.


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2021)

Nice to be able to forego routine screening testing and won't have to go into quarantine if a fellow worker (unvaccinated dick that they are) shows up in a meeting with the Covid.

*Summary of Recent Changes*
Updates as of April 27, 2021

Guiding principles for fully vaccinated people are now provided.
Underscores that immunocompromised people need to consult their healthcare provider about these recommendations, even if fully vaccinated.
Fully vaccinated people no longer need to wear a mask outdoors, except in certain crowded settings and venues.
Clarification that fully vaccinated workers no longer need to be restricted from work following an exposure as long as they are asymptomatic.
Fully vaccinated residents of non-healthcare congregate settings no longer need to quarantine following a known exposure.
Fully vaccinated asymptomatic people without an exposure may be exempted from routine screening testing, if feasible.

Vaccination is the price of freedom in this modern, crowded era.









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2021)

printer said:


> Speaking of, they asked Trump to do a PSA telling his voters to take the vaccine he paid for. It has been five days already, maybe he can fit it in between golf rounds and stopping in at stranger's weddings to complain how he got robbed.


He’ll never do a PSA. His followers say they won’t get a vaccine even if he tells them to so, there is no reason for him to alienate himself from his base.

You know. Leadership.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nice to be able to forego routine screening testing and won't have to go into quarantine if a fellow worker (unvaccinated dick that they are) shows up in a meeting with the Covid.
> 
> *Summary of Recent Changes*
> Updates as of April 27, 2021
> ...


Did you get your second shot yet?


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did you get your second shot yet?


This Thurs it happens.

Kids are scheduled for their first at the same time. Everybody in my immediate family will have had at least one jab by that day.

Not a moment too soon either. Case counts are on the rise again.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 2, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I'd say that guy has a stick up his ass!
> 
> Yesterday he clicked on Report for each of my 12 posts in this thread, and said that my posts are "rules violations!"
> 
> I mean, he's just another triggered trump chump.


Oh no!!! Did you get in trouble? Oh right, never mind   .


----------



## Fogdog (May 2, 2021)

guitarguy10 said:


> Imagine how fucked the USA would have been if Trump won in 2020, he didn't even have a plan for COVID-19, led alone the roll-out of the vaccine. He did abandon everything at the first sign of trouble, he literally had *NO* plan in place for COVID-19 many months after it had already been a major crisis. Over 240 *million* doses have been administers in just 4 months in the USA, love him or hate him at least Mr. Biden is capable of getting things done. I almost wish I lived in the USA because the rollout in Canada has been a shitshow.
> 
> The pedo is Donald Trump who routinely walked in on minors changing during his beauty pageants, brags about sexual assault and has MULTIPLE pending sexual assault lawsuits against him and you think the weird old man who smells girls hair is the pedo? The mental gymnastics you guys put yourselves through to convince yourselves Donald Trump is a competent and/or intelligent man is wild.


You are right. No argument.

Just putting in a small comment here. Most people in the US never supported Trump. He won because our constitution skews toward giving unwarranted weight in DC to radical minority groups instead of the general population. But the election was legal and we honored our constitution. Instead, we obstructed him using legal means until we could vote him out. The now out of power radical minority are angry, prone to violence and there are a lot more of them than I would have said there are prior to Nov 3. But they are still a minority and Trump managed one major accomplishment during his term -- he united the majority against his white supremacist movement.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 2, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes, one day the US will bring us Free Speech. And if we are lucky we will also be taught Democracy. Absolutly no idea how the world manage before the US invented these things. Liberty? Still trying to figure that one out yet.


Woohoo, Liberty!!!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 2, 2021)

mooray said:


> People should learn the difference between their, there and they're, but apparently that's never going to happen either.


My brother just sent this, so I felt this may be a good place to post it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2021)

Pfizer #1 is in me


----------



## V256.420 (May 3, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Pfizer #1 is in me


Nice. Now watch out for the 20 or 30 other forum users who also want to stick something in you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Nice. Now watch out for the 20 or 30 other forum users who also want to stick something in you


Been there, done that. Would recommend to family and friends.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Pfizer #1 is in me


Are ya taking a shine to Bill Gates yet? If you see blue with hexadecimal numbers seek medical or computer help immediately. See your doctor if you experience crashing and rebooting, as these could be symptoms of a more serious condition...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Pfizer #1 is in me


Pussy! Tough guys take the AZ or the J&J.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pussy! Tough guys take the AZ or the J&J.


He's an American, they get a choice!


----------



## printer (May 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's an American, they get a choice!


I got the Pfizer. I got the Pfizer. Na na na na na.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2021)

*Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine recommended for adults 30 and up in Canada, NACI says*

The news comes several days after Health Canada announced it was postponing the country's first shipment of J&J vaccines due to quality control issues.
https://apple.news/AQ2DNCqSKTf-jsUFEEmm4ug


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2021)

my arm is ever so slightly achy. 

oh and i can mind meld with melinda gates now for some reason.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2021)

Perfect timing.

Bill and Melinda Gates are ending their marriage









Bill and Melinda Gates are ending their marriage


Bill and Melinda Gates are ending their marriage after 27 years, the pair announced in a statement on their verified Twitter accounts.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Budley Doright (May 3, 2021)

Why do I feel like I just got done shopping at Thrift shop after the AZ shot. God love public healthcare, it’s almost free for a reason ..... Sunny Ways!!!


----------



## Rob Roy (May 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Perfect timing.
> 
> Bill and Melinda Gates are ending their marriage
> 
> ...


In a sneak peek of her soon to be published tell all book, Melinda reveals Bill is both micro and soft.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> In a sneak peek of her soon to be published tell all book, Melinda reveals Bill is both micro and soft.


unlike all the dudes who raped you in prison while your kids went fatherless


----------



## Rob Roy (May 3, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> unlike all the dudes who raped you in prison while your kids went fatherless


Actually my kids were adults when my life of crime peaked. Nice try though, slave !


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Why do I feel like I just got done shopping at Thrift shop after the AZ shot. God love public healthcare, it’s almost free for a reason ..... Sunny Ways!!!


When did you get it? It’s been 3 weeks since mine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2021)

FDA to authorize Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine for 12-to-15-year-olds by early next week, official says









FDA to authorize Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine for 12-to-15-year-olds by early next week, official says | CNN


The FDA is poised to authorize Pfizer/BioNTech's coronavirus vaccine in children and teens ages 12 to 15 by early next week, a federal government official tells CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> FDA to authorize Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine for 12-to-15-year-olds by early next week, official says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2021)

little achy and tired but nothing as traumatic as rob Roy's asshole saw in prison


----------



## printer (May 3, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4893722


----------



## Rob Roy (May 3, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> little achy and tired but nothing as traumatic as rob Roy's asshole saw in prison


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

Noam Chomsky quote:
“You can’t expect somebody to become a biologist by giving them access to the Harvard University biology library and saying, “Just look through it.” That will give them nothing. The internet is the same, except magnified enormously.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine recommended for adults 30 and up in Canada, NACI says*
> 
> The news comes several days after Health Canada announced it was postponing the country's first shipment of J&J vaccines due to quality control issues.
> https://apple.news/AQ2DNCqSKTf-jsUFEEmm4ug


We aren't gonna get booster shots for new variants any time soon with the global pandemic situation. I think the government should be more proactive in domestic vaccine production, even if we have to do it with a fucking crown corporation, a great socialist enterprise should bring some private outfits around. We need to produce the AZ non profit vaccine in very large quantities and an mRNA vaccine for domestic variant booster shots and future therapeutic applications. There needs to be a big government multinational program to produce cheap vaccines in very large amounts ASAP, this is gonna go on for a long time. We are gonna have to vaccinate billions of people and perhaps some domestic animals too, then we are probably gonna have to do it all over again with variant booster shots.

Producing the AZ vaccine is fairly straight forward with existing facilities and bioreactors, ditto for the J&J, but we should be thinking large scale and come up with a plan in cooperation with Uncle Joe. Waiting for Europe or China or America to save the world is not an option, we need to be into this up to our eyeballs. We should have 700 million left over doses to give away when the back orders come in, but much more needs to be done and urgently too. India is the worlds largest vaccine producer, but is clearly gonna be out of the international supply game for awhile. Exporting vaccines from India in the current situation would get any government burned at the stake.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 3, 2021)

Denmark ditches J&J COVID-19 shots from vaccination programme


Denmark on Monday became the first country to exclude Johnson & Johnson's (JNJ.N) COVID-19 shots from its vaccination programme over a potential link to a rare but serious form of blood clot.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Denmark ditches J&J COVID-19 shots from vaccination programme
> 
> 
> Denmark on Monday became the first country to exclude Johnson & Johnson's (JNJ.N) COVID-19 shots from its vaccination programme over a potential link to a rare but serious form of blood clot.
> ...


I really wonder about that. Yes it has a higher issue rate than other vaccinations but with such a small percentage of people showing any adverse affects that seems odd.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 3, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (May 3, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I really wonder about that. Yes it has a higher issue rate than other vaccinations but with such a small percentage of people showing any adverse affects that seems odd.


Do you really know what the % is? A recent study by Harvard showed that only the number of anaphylactic side effects are around100 times what the CDC has suggested . If all other side effects were also so widely under-estimated, if really makes one question what the real numbers are, especially considering that it's commonly considered that only !5 of side-effects are reported to the mandatory VAERS reporting system at the CDC.









Safety Check


Data reveal risks of allergic reaction after COVID-19 mRNA vaccines




hms.harvard.edu






...


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 3, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> In a sneak peek of her soon to be published tell all book, Melinda reveals Bill is both micro and soft.


Au contraire The right wing has a lock on Viagra, so Bill may be going to the dark side 
Hoes and Jezus uknow


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Do you really know what the % is? A recent study by Harvard showed that only the number of anaphylactic side effects are around100 times what the CDC has suggested . If all other side effects were also so widely under-estimated, if really makes one question what the real numbers are, especially considering that it's commonly considered that only !5 of side-effects are reported to the mandatory VAERS reporting system at the CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ever question the stupid shit you think matters because you seem to really want to believe that people should stay unsafe because you have allergies.

Now it is early, and I am not even a couple sips into my coffee.

But 52,805 (employees) *.02(the percent of that group that had a allergic reaction = 1056 people had allergic reactions.

And in that group of 52,805, 4,000 people had 'significant allergies to food and medications', while only 1056 had a reaction to the vaccine according to the part you posted. 4000>1056. Basically meaning a quarter of the people you would expect to have issues with the vaccine actually did.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

You know what? It would be worth the allergic reactions if society could return to normal. This 'living' is probably having a detrimental effect that would outweigh the allergic reactions.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> You know what? It would be worth the allergic reactions if society could return to normal. This 'living' is probably having a detrimental effect that would outweigh the allergic reactions.


The sense of urgency to return to normal is pretty low in many states across this country. I'm not even sure what 'normal' is. We got 31% of the US vaccinated and I think I just heard most vaccine locations have seen over 20% decrease in the number of people getting vaccines over the past 3 weeks. This is the normal lol


----------



## smokinrav (May 4, 2021)

Were 55% vaccinated with at least one shot


----------



## TacoMac (May 4, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> Were 55% vaccinated with at least one shot


We're at 22% totally vaccinated. A deplorable level nowhere near a return to normal state.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> We're at 22% totally vaccinated. A deplorable level nowhere near a return to normal state.


It has been announced that it is safe for vaccinated individuals to be around unvaccinated people without masks. It has been announced that herd immunity is unlikely, that we most likely have an endemic virus on our hands. Announcements that won't be helping convince the vaccine naysayers.

The sense of urgency to get people to vaccinate themselves (or their kids) seems to be dropping at the same time as our country is hitting a plateau in vaccinations.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2021)

How many of the anti vex and van resistant assholes think they are Pro Life?


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2021)

Will health insurance companies require vaccination for covid coverage? Lets hear from the triggered.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> It has been announced that it is safe for vaccinated individuals to be around unvaccinated people without masks. It has been announced that herd immunity is unlikely, that we most likely have an endemic virus on our hands. Announcements that won't be helping convince the vaccine naysayers.
> 
> The sense of urgency to get people to vaccinate themselves (or their kids) seems to be dropping at the same time as our country is hitting a plateau in vaccinations.


Actually the CDC has said that vaccinated people can visit with the non-vaxed _from a single household that is at low risk for Covid _without a mask.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2021)

Life Insurance also


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually the CDC has said that vaccinated people can visit with the non-vaxed _from a single household that is at low risk for Covid _without a mask.





> In *indoor* *public spaces*, the vaccination status of other people or whether they are at increased risk for severe COVID-19 is likely unknown. Therefore, fully vaccinated people should continue to wear a mask that fits snugly against the sides of your face and doesn’t have gaps, cover coughs and sneezes, wash hands often, and follow any applicable workplace or school guidance.


Maybe I am reading too much into it, but it seems like they are saying vaccinated people should wear a mask to protect the unvaccinated. Pretty similar to idea that everyone should wear a mask to protect everyone around them, which is not an idea embraced uniformly throughout the country.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Maybe I am reading too much into it, but it seems like they are saying vaccinated people should wear a mask to protect the unvaccinated. Pretty similar to idea that everyone should wear a mask to protect everyone around them, which is not an idea embraced uniformly throughout the country.


It isn't like there is a _major_ difference between the two. The point it, the vaccine cannot fully protect you and the research as to whether a vaccinated person can spread the virus without catching it is incomplete.

We have made too much progress to drop our guard prematurely.

Sad to see what India is going through now. Sobering to consider that they are three times more populated than we are, cases are soaring and yet we still have almost 50% more documented deaths than they do.

God damn, Trump fucked this up. It is a whole World War II worth of dead people.

Disgraceful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Beau observed something about republicans that I knew about all assholes long ago. Watch it and see if you agree.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Let's talk about how the GOP proved me wrong....*


----------



## smokinrav (May 4, 2021)

I can't see any logical reason for NOT wearing a mask, outdoors or in. The Japanese had it right all this time....


----------



## mooray (May 4, 2021)

Narcissists projecting selfishness.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> I can't see any logical reason for NOT wearing a mask, outdoors or in. The Japanese had it right all this time....


I am guessing you mean while around people? I have to admit I am all for masks and got my vaccination but am creeped out seeing people walking down empty streets alone wearing masks. Seems like both ends of the extreme, those who selfishly wont do their part and those who dont know when they are going too far. At least the latter isnt hurting anyone.


----------



## smokinrav (May 4, 2021)

How is simply wearing a mask upsetting to you in any context? It's "extreme" to wear a mask between meetings? Get a fucking grip, dude.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2021)

It's all about being a victim, the whinny right is always a victim, didn't you know everyone is out to get them.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

smokinrav said:


> How is simply wearing a mask upsetting to you in any context? It's "extreme" to wear a mask between meetings? Get a fucking grip, dude.


Look dude, it's fine if watching people do completely useless things doesn't freak you out like a normal human being but it does me. Normalizing something that has no effect is stupid. Who said anything about between meetings, did you even read my statement or is it you have comprehension issues? I said "seeing people walking down empty streets alone wearing masks". You must be the type to wear a condom even when not having sex. Do what you like, wear a mask the rest of your life, do it when walking down the roads alone and when out in the parks. Sit in your own house and wear one to watch tv. Do it when it will have no effect on anything except your breathing and comfort. But don't tell me how to feel about people trying to normalize wearing masks when there is no purpose. I work in 3 hospitals, I have more info and guidance on this situation than most, wearing masks outside while not around people is a waste of time. Normalizing it does not help anyone. Masks have their place and are for protection, I wear one all fucking day. I also have to use face shields and gowns walking by droplet signs all day. Wear them when they serve a purpose, not when it is a waste of time. Than again I did not say I was trying to stop anyone so feel free to do as many useless things as you like. I promise not to tell you how to feel about it.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 4, 2021)

Me thinks Leslie Jones is in Troubble ! ..... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389366666799325186


----------



## captainmorgan (May 4, 2021)

The paranoid right.

*Tucker Carlson: If you let Democrats force you to get the vaccine, they'll have complete control forever*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Look dude, it's fine if watching people do completely useless things doesn't freak you out like a normal human being but it does me. Normalizing something that has no effect is stupid. Who said anything about between meetings, did you even read my statement or is it you have comprehension issues? I said "seeing people walking down empty streets alone wearing masks". You must be the type to wear a condom even when not having sex. Do what you like, wear a mask the rest of your life, do it when walking down the roads alone and when out in the parks. Sit in your own house and wear one to watch tv. Do it when it will have no effect on anything except your breathing and comfort. But don't tell me how to feel about people trying to normalize wearing masks when there is no purpose. I work in 3 hospitals, I have more info and guidance on this situation than most, wearing masks outside while not around people is a waste of time. Normalizing it does not help anyone.


So if people chose to dress differently, it upsets you. Both sides are the same again, one spreads a deadly virus through irresponsible selfish behavior. Another side is perhaps merely making a fashion statement or even "virtue signaling" which is generally a good thing as it promotes social behavior and good manners.

I suppose yer gonna say that almost all the terrorist acts and threats in America are not right wing extremists and the republican party has not become a party of extremists. Yeah both sides are the same is running through your posts. Trump lost the election fair and square and his supporters attacked the US capital in an act of insurrection and sedition at his direction. All 73 million Trump voters were moral failures and traitors to the country and constitution. Though by now there might be fewer than 60 million deplorables left, a few million will just stay home next time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The paranoid right.
> 
> *Tucker Carlson: If you let Democrats force you to get the vaccine, they'll have complete control forever*


I'm willing to bet Tucker is vaccinated, Rupert Murdoch was first in line for his vaccine, even went to the UK to get one. Someone needs to ask Tucker this important question, but I doubt they will catch him in public or in a venue to do it.

Tucker does less harm than people give him credit for, he's already preaching to the converted, he knows his audience or at least his staff does. Tucker is merely doing confirmation bias for the racists, bigots and morons who watch his show. He isn't really changing any minds, just selling ad space and access for marketers to gullible people. Tucker has become what evangelical preachers have been for many decades, collection and concentration points for suckers and idiots.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So if people chose to dress differently, it upsets you. Both sides are the same again, one spreads a deadly virus through irresponsible selfish behavior. Another side is perhaps merely making a fashion statement or even "virtue signaling" which is generally a good thing as it promotes social behavior and good manners.
> 
> I suppose yer gonna say that almost all the terrorist acts and threats in America are not right wing extremists and the republican party has not become a party of extremists. Yeah both sides are the same is running through your posts. Trump lost the election fair and square and his supporters attacked the US capital in an act of insurrection and sedition at his direction. All 73 million Trump voters were moral failures and traitors to the country and constitution. Though by now there might be fewer than 60 million deplorables left, a few million will just stay home next time.


What are you even talking about? You suppose I am going to say, are you fucked in the head, seriously, did you get hit or something? No I am not going to talk about the Orangutan you people voted in as your leader nor any bullshit about terrorists. I made a simple statement about people wearing masks where there is no purpose to do so. The fact that it bothers me when people try to normalize such stupidity. Sorry if this is too complicated for you. Do what you want, wear one to bed, wear one in the shower, I am sure the world will be improved if you do many more useless thing to. In the mean time I will just follow what all the heath experts I am surrounded by tell me to do. The same ones that say wearing a mask outside by yourself is a total waste of time.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So if people chose to dress differently, it upsets you. Both sides are the same again, one spreads a deadly virus through irresponsible selfish behavior. Another side is perhaps merely making a fashion statement or even "virtue signaling" which is generally a good thing as it promotes social behavior and good manners.


LOL you are right. Next time I see someone not wearing a mask when walking alone in the park, I'll be sure to let them know how irresponsible and selfish they are being. I will be sure to remind anyone I see walking with an open umbrella on a sunny day that I appreciate their fashion sense, and shame myself for thinking it is unnecessary.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> What are you even talking about? You suppose I am going to say, are you fucked in the head, seriously, did you get hit or something? No I am not going to talk about the Orangutan you people voted in as your leader nor any bullshit about terrorists. I made a simple statement about people wearing masks where there is no purpose to do so. That fact that it bothers me when people try to normalize such stupidity. Sorry if this is too complicated for you. Do what you want, wear one to bed, wear one in the shower, I am sure the world will be improved if you do many more useless thing to. In the mean time I will just follow what all the heath experts I am surrounded by tell me to do. The same ones that say wearing a mask outside by yourself is a total waste of time.


Ha you confused with this idiot, but that mask statement you posted was kinda stupid and a both sides are the same thing argument. The first paragraph applies, but perhaps not the second one to you.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> The same ones that say wearing a mask outside by yourself is a total waste of time.


Who says that?


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Who says that?


Any doctor on the planet. Masks when outdoors with people, yes. Masks when no other people around, no. Pretty simple.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If Trump tells me it's effective, fuck no.
> If Fauci say's it works, hell yea.
> Simple


Jest like fauci said don't we're a mask now we're 3 .lol


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Any doctor on the planet. Masks when outdoors with people, yes. Masks when no other people around, no. Pretty simple.


citation? Who says you are wasting your time if you are wearing a mask? How does it waste somebody's time?


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Ha you confused with this idiot, but that mask statement you posted was kinda stupid and a both sides are the same thing argument. The first paragraph applies, but perhaps not the second one to you.
> 
> View attachment 4894132


I said "Seems like both ends of the extreme". In case you are confused that does not mean both sides the same. Either you are intentionally twisting what I said so you can find a reason to argue or you are just lacking the ability to comprehend my statement. Either way this is pointless. Normalizing the wearing of life saving gear when it serves no purpose is of no use to anyone.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> citation? Who says you are wasting your time if you are wearing a mask? How does it waste somebody's time?


So now you want to play the semantics game. Fine, it serves no purpose. Does that make you feel better. You know what I meant, why do people just want to argue.

citation








COVID-19 ARCHIVED WEBPAGE


This historical page is not up to date. Find the latest on COVID-19.




www.cdc.gov





"Masks may not be necessary when you are outside by yourself away from others, or with people who live in your household."


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> So now you want to play the semantics game. Fine, it serves no purpose. Does that make you feel better. You know what I meant, why do people just want to argue.


Seriously, how does wearing a mask while out on one's own waste a person's time?

That's what you said. "Waste of time". What doctor said it? You said they all did. Should be easy to put me in my place if that's true.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> LOL you are right. Next time I see someone not wearing a mask when walking alone in the park, I'll be sure to let them know how irresponsible and selfish they are being. I will be sure to remind anyone I see walking with an open umbrella on a sunny day that I appreciate their fashion sense, and shame myself for thinking it is unnecessary.


Wearing a medical mask can't really be interpreted as an antisocial act, unless you are using it to rob a bank! Even alone outside walking in the park, it might be useful for allergies too. On the other hand, not wearing a mask in some places can be, even outside alone, if there is a severe outbreak in the community and the authorities mandate it, which they generally don't.

I guess the main point of it all is to be prosocial and care about the health and safety of others, as well as yourself. Mask wearing, social distancing and vaccines seem to go together for many people. Those who eschew masks often do the same for social distancing and vaccines. There are even those who know they are sick and will wade into a crowd of innocents without a mask, spreading death and misery, they will never take responsibility for it either.

Beau had it right in the video above, they are antisocial free loaders, the ultimate "welfare queens" who depend on others for their welfare and will increasingly do so as more responsible people are vaccinated.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wearing a medical mask can't really be interpreted as an antisocial act, unless you are using it to rob a bank! Even alone outside walking in the park, it might be useful for allergies too. On the other hand, not wearing a mask in some places can be, even outside alone, if there is a severe outbreak in the community and the authorities mandate it, which they generally don't.
> 
> I guess the main point of it all is to be prosocial and care about the health and safety of others, as well as yourself. Mask wearing, social distancing and vaccines seem to go together for many people. Those who eschew masks often do the same for social distancing and vaccines. There are even those who know they are sick and will wade into a crowd of innocents without a mask, spreading death and misery, they will never take responsibility for it either.
> 
> Beau had it right in the video above, they are antisocial free loaders, the ultimate "welfare queens" who depend on others for their welfare and will increasingly do so as more responsible people are vaccinated.


*Waste of Time!!!*


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Seriously, how does wearing a mask while out on one's own waste a person's time?
> 
> That's what you said. "Waste of time". What doctor said it? You said they all did. Should be easy to put me in my place if that's true.


(Trolling) It isn't a waste of time if I am having fun! 



DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wearing a medical mask can't really be interpreted as an antisocial act, unless you are using it to rob a bank! Even alone outside walking in the park, it might be useful for allergies too. On the other hand, not wearing a mask in some places can be, even outside alone, if there is a severe outbreak in the community and the authorities mandate it, which they generally don't.
> 
> I guess the main point of it all is to be prosocial and care about the health and safety of others, as well as yourself. Mask wearing, social distancing and vaccines seem to go together for many people. Those who eschew masks often do the same for social distancing and vaccines. There are even those who know they are sick and will wade into a crowd of innocents without a mask, spreading death and misery, they will never take responsibility for it either.
> 
> Beau had it right in the video above, they are antisocial free loaders, the ultimate "welfare queens" who depend on others for their welfare and will increasingly do so as more responsible people are vaccinated.


I am sure I can figure out a reason to carry an open umbrella on a sunny day, maybe they have a skin disorder that is exacerbated by the sun or something. Doesn't mean it should be normalized that we all carry one. Wasn't that the initial point of the post Mr. Dawson put up regarding wearing the mask _alone _outside?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> I said "Seems like both ends of the extreme". In case you are confused that does not mean both sides the same. Either you are intentionally twisting what I said so you can find a reason to argue or you are just lacking the ability to comprehend my statement. Either way this is pointless. Normalizing the wearing of life saving gear when it serves no purpose is of no use to anyone.


This is normal behavior in many parts of the world, mask wearing in highly urban environments has become a trend, even before this pandemic. I think many people who have spring allergies are gonna discover the benefits of wearing a mask out doors alone. Events can cause social trends, after WW2 short hair and clean shaven became a fashion among men, 17 million of them served and were conditioned to the behavior and the draft was still on during the cold war and after. I think this pandemic will do the same for masks, get used to seeing them long after this is over, somethings leave a mark and the pandemic is one of them.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Seriously, how does wearing a mask while out on one's own waste a person's time?
> 
> That's what you said. "Waste of time". What doctor said it? You said they all did. Should be easy to put me in my place if that's true.


Yes, and I corrected it. You know that since you quoted it. I suppose you just want to argue so find someone else.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is normal behavior in many parts of the world, mask wearing in highly urban environments has become a trend, even before this pandemic. I think many people who have spring allergies are gonna discover the benefits of wearing a mask out doors alone. Events can cause social trends, after WW2 short hair and clean shaven became a fashion among men, 17 million of them served and were conditioned to the behavior and the draft was still on during the cold war and after. I think this pandemic will do the same for masks, get used to seeing them long after this is over, somethings leave a mark and the pandemic is one of them.


I am hopeful the masks stay a staple in our society for indoors (or indoors like events such as sporting events at an open air stadium where everyone is sitting close together). Common viruses have dropped off everywhere since everyone was wearing masks, that should be enough reason to keep them around.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

just curious, how is it a waste of time?

I mean, I wear a mask when I'm just out and about driving alone in my car. It's not virtue signaling, as many right wing authoritarians might say in anger, it's just easier. To me. I'm not saying everybody "should" and I don't say it saves me time but I don't understand why its a "total waste of time".

Please give a science-based answer that is rooted in objective facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Wasn't that the initial point of the post Mr. Dawson put up regarding wearing the mask _alone _outside?


Maybe they have allergies and have discovered that masks mitigate the problem greatly? Nobody said that masks should be mandatory outside in all circumstances and few people have that attitude. Those that do, won't have it for long, as norms are reestablished, but it won't go back to the way it was. Masks were popular in Asia and they used them to control earlier epidemics, after that they became even more popular. I believe the same thing will happen in North America too, masks will be seen in public much more and people should get used to it, particularly those using public transport.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> So now you want to play the semantics game. Fine, it serves no purpose. Does that make you feel better. You know what I meant, why do people just want to argue.
> 
> citation
> 
> ...


Where did they say it is a total waste of time?


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is normal behavior in many parts of the world, mask wearing in highly urban environments has become a trend, even before this pandemic. I think many people who have spring allergies are gonna discover the benefits of wearing a mask out doors alone. Events can cause social trends, after WW2 short hair and clean shaven became a fashion among men, 17 million of them served and were conditioned to the behavior and the draft was still on during the cold war and after. I think this pandemic will do the same for masks, get used to seeing them long after this is over, somethings leave a mark and the pandemic is one of them.


It is normal in some parts of the world, mostly where it is so incredibly polluted people need them due to such poor air quality. That is not the case here in Canada. Perhaps it's because I am so tired from working in Covid hell. I have 74 active patients in the building I am sitting in at this moment. Perhaps its seeing these people makes you feel like no place is safe or masks are normal when neither is true. Outside on your own is perfectly safe and as such feels like a small piece of normal. The fact that it bothers me should not bother you. I don't go up to people and tell them what to do and I don't accept people telling me how I should feel about things. You are free to do what you like and I am not going to try to stop you however I deserve the same respect.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like fauci said don't we're a mask now we're 3 .lol


Fuck you can barely think, much less write it down!


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe they have allergies and have discovered that masks mitigate the problem greatly? Nobody said that masks should be mandatory outside in all circumstances and few people have that attitude. Those that do, won't have it for long, as norms are reestablished, but it won't go back to the way it was. Masks were popular in Asia and they used them to control earlier epidemics, after that they became even more popular. I believe the same thing will happen in North America too, masks will be seen in public much more and people should get used to it, particularly those using public transport.


You were shaming the man for saying it is an extreme position to wear a mask alone outside, in the context of the pandemic, not allergies.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Do you ever question the stupid shit you think matters because you seem to really want to believe that people should stay unsafe because you have allergies.
> 
> Now it is early, and I am not even a couple sips into my coffee.
> 
> ...


Interesting how you completely ignore the point that the risks are shown to be occurring 100x more often that the CDC has speculated. The point you chose to argue is a different (yet parallel) point all together. However to that point, are you expecting that every person with a food allergy will have an anaphylactic reaction???

What is considered an anaphylactic reaction?

*Anaphylaxis* (an-a-fi-LAK-sis) *is a serious, life-threatening* *allergic reaction*. The most common *anaphylactic reactions* are to foods, insect stings, medications and latex. If you are *allergic* to a substance, your immune system overreacts to this allergen by releasing chemicals that cause allergy symptoms.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Where did they say it is a total waste of time?


You know what, talking to you is the waste of time. I told you what I meant by that, you are just being an idiot.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like fauci said don't we're a mask now we're 3 .lol


You’re 3 what? 3 Years old? 3 IQ points short of 50? A 3 time convicted felon?

please elaborate.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Apparently vaccinated people are transmitting something (spiked protein perhaps) to unvaccinated people, which is causing women all over the world to have unusual menses. You vaxxers should wear a mask to protect the unvaccinated, or better yet just quarantine yourselves.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> It is normal in some parts of the world, mostly where it is so incredibly polluted people need them due to such poor air quality. That is not the case here in Canada. Perhaps it's because I am so tired from working in Covid hell. I have 74 active patients in the building I am sitting in at this moment. Perhaps its seeing these people makes you feel like no place is safe or masks are normal when neither is true. Outside on your own is perfectly safe and as such feels like a small piece of normal. The fact that it bothers me should not bother you. I don't go up to people and tell them what to do and I don't accept people telling me how I should feel about things. You are free to do what you like and I am not going to try to stop you however I deserve the same respect.


I'm in Canada too and in a rural location, NS, we recently cracked down to control covid cases until enough folks are vaccinated. Alberta recently topped all the American states and is now #1 for infection rates in North America. Ontario is in a state of crises and Doug Ford freaked out as did the premier of Alberta. We will be masked up for while, I see a lot of mask compliance where I live, but not too many people wearing them outside, unless required or traveling in groups. If you are alone without a mask outside and away from other people, no one will bother you.

I've been vaccinated with one dose of Pfizer 11 days ago, but I'll still wear a mask in public places, but not in the park getting some exercise with no one around or out in the sticks flying a drone alone.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Apparently vaccinated people are transmitting something (spiked protein perhaps) to unvaccinated people, which is causing women all over the world to have unusual menses. You vaxxers should wear a mask to protect the unvaccinated, or better yet just quarantine yourselves.


This makes no sense. If the spike protein was being spread, then that would mean the vaccine immunity is being spread without the need to get the shot! We do realize that the vaccines use the spike protein (without using the actual virus at all) to cause our own natural immune system to begin fighting the process that the virus uses to invade our cells, before ever encountering the virus. I am not a virologist so I am gonna need a citation.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Interesting how you completely ignore the point that the risks are shown to be occurring 100x more often that the CDC has speculated. The point you chose to argue is a different (yet parallel) point all together. However to that point, are you expecting that every person with a food allergy will have an anaphylactic reaction???
> 
> What is considered an anaphylactic reaction?
> 
> *Anaphylaxis* (an-a-fi-LAK-sis) *is a serious, life-threatening* *allergic reaction*. The most common *anaphylactic reactions* are to foods, insect stings, medications and latex. If you are *allergic* to a substance, your immune system overreacts to this allergen by releasing chemicals that cause allergy symptoms.


Math is not my strong point, could you help me figure out the percentage of people that had an adverse reaction?

Alberta vaccination rate 4.37 million people.

As of May 2: 

*1,640,303 *doses administered
 
*36,690 *doses per 100,000 population
 
*301,398 *Albertans fully immunized (2 doses)
 
*264* adverse events following immunization
(just in my head I get about 1/8,000) gets a reaction)


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You know what, talking to you is the waste of time. I told you what I meant by that, you are just being an idiot.


OK, so then explain yourself. What did you mean when you were making a hash of the English language?


----------



## TacoMac (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Math is not my strong point, could you help me figure out the percentage of people that had an adverse reaction?
> 
> Alberta vaccination rate 4.37 million people.
> 
> ...


.016% of all injections resulted in an adverse reaction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> You were shaming the man for saying it is an extreme position to wear a mask alone outside, in the context of the pandemic, not allergies.


The fashion or health and safety measures others take to protect themselves from anything, should not be subject to criticism. Not wearing a mask might be subject to such criticism, depending on the circumstances, like here in Canada where the pandemic is raging in many places and local officials are panicking and freaking out. Our vaccination rate is a fraction of the American rate and only a 3rd of Canadians have received one dose. I won't get my second Pfizer until August 7th. Let's just say that 80% protection may cause many asymptomatic cases or sniffles and greatly increased community spread to the unvaccinated, including children.

It depends on the level of infection in the community many states with high vaccination rates now have community infection rates of less than 1%, Alberta is around 9% and some states topped out at over 30% during the height of the pandemic.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> .016% of all injections resulted in an adverse reaction.


Awww... you spoiled the surprise.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> This makes no sense. If the spike protein was being spread, then that would mean the vaccine immunity is being spread without the need to get the shot! We do realize that the vaccines use the spike protein (without using the actual virus at all) to cause our own natural immune system to begin fighting the process that the virus uses to invade our cells, before ever encountering the virus. I am not a virologist so I am gonna need a citation.


Yep, I'm quite aware of that, and it is indeed a possibility. If you look in the Pfizer documents for how they ran their clinical trials, they were clearly concerned about that possibility as well, because they put requirements for contact tracing of any person that a vaccinated person in the test trial came in contact with. The one thing we haven't seen however is the result of those tracings. 

I'm not saying that it is the spike protein or not, just that it's a possibility. I just finished listening to a panel of 5 doctors who were discussing this as possible. I mean think about it, what does the covid injection (it's not a vaccine) do? It basically programs your immune system to create the spiked protein antibodies (not covid19 antibodies), so is it really unreasonable to assume that people who are making those new artificial antibodies are also shedding them in their breath and cells and a result? 

Then of course there's the story of the guy who lived with his 88-year olf mom. He got the shot and she didn't. She never left the house, but she died of covid-19 after her son got the shot. Maybe he already had covid earlier and gave it to her, but the circumstances are indeed odd.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

People reject vaccines because vaccines have been too effective at eliminating other diseases. 

It's as if they want smallpox and polio to return. 

effing death cult.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Math is not my strong point, could you help me figure out the percentage of people that had an adverse reaction?
> 
> Alberta vaccination rate 4.37 million people.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing though.. Doctors aren't reporting all (most) of the reactions, even when they seem them in their own office. This has been shown time and time again.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm in Canada too and in a rural location, NS, we recently cracked down to control covid cases until enough folks are vaccinated. Alberta recently topped all the American states and is now #1 for infection rates in North America. Ontario is in a state of crises and Doug Ford freaked out as did the premier of Alberta. We will be masked up for while, I see a lot of mask compliance where I live, but not too many people wearing them outside, unless required or traveling in groups. If you are alone without a mask outside and away from other people, no one will bother you.
> 
> I've been vaccinated with one dose of Pfizer 11 days ago, but I'll still wear a mask in public places, but not in the park getting some exercise with no one around or out in the sticks flying a drone alone.


That is a responsible way to do things. I have been vaccinated. I wear a mask, face shield and gown half the time at my work. I wear a mask when indoors among people, I wear a mask when outside among people. I wear a mask everyplace it will serve a purpose. I totally agree with that.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yep, I'm quite aware of that, and it is indeed a possibility. If you look in the Pfizer documents for how they ran their clinical trials, they were clearly concerned about that possibility as well, because they put requirements for contact tracing of any person that a vaccinated person in the test trial came in contact with. The one thing we haven't seen however is the result of those tracings.
> 
> I'm not saying that it is the spike protein or not, just that it's a possibility. I just finished listening to a panel of 5 doctors who were discussing this as possible. I mean think about it, what does the covid injection (it's not a vaccine) do? It basically programs your immune system to create the spiked protein antibodies (not covid19 antibodies), so is it really unreasonable to assume that people who are making those new artificial antibodies are also shedding them in their breath and cells and a result?
> 
> Then of course there's the story of the guy who lived with his 88-year olf mom. He got the shot and she didn't. She never left the house, but she died of covid-19 after her son got the shot. Maybe he already had covid earlier and gave it to her, but the circumstances are indeed odd.


Nobody cares what you say, PJ.

Your willful ignorance is boring.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's the thing though.. Doctors aren't reporting all (most) of the reactions, even when they seem them in their own office. This has been shown time and time again.


Citation?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People reject vaccines because vaccines have been too effective at eliminating other diseases.
> 
> It's as if they want smallpox and polio to return.
> 
> effing death cult.


Nah, people reject vaccines because they value their own personal long term health, and know that more time and unbiased science is needed.

Things change. Remember when cigarettes, Round-Up, and DDT were safe too? Good times!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Apparently vaccinated people are transmitting something (spiked protein perhaps) to unvaccinated people, which is causing women all over the world to have unusual menses. You vaxxers should wear a mask to protect the unvaccinated, or better yet just quarantine yourselves.


Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, citation please. You vaccine reluctant depend on us vaccers to keep you safe. You should be encouraging people to get the vaccine, if your concern is the health and safety of others, then you'll get vaccinated yourself, even if it entails a small personal risk or just a sore arm.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nah, people reject vaccines because they value their own personal long term health, and know that more time and unbiased science is needed.
> 
> Things change. Remember when cigarettes, Round-Up, and DDT were safe too? Good times!


lulz Equating round-up and cigarettes to a rigorously tested, safe and effective vaccine.

Do you remember when polio would randomly strike down healthy people and kill or cripple them?

Yeah, I wasn't around those days too.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nobody cares what you say, PJ.
> 
> Your willful ignorance is boring.


Willful ignorance means that you actively refuse to look at all positions, which is exactly what you do. I have not yet decided my stance on the injection, and likely won't for some time still. I look at all sides with careful consideration, whereas you discount many important points simply because they don't align with your personal narrative. For some reason you are upset and reject anything that you disagree as "ignorance". Sure guy, keep disregarding facts without consideration and see where you end up.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Willful ignorance means that you actively refuse to look at all positions, which is exactly what you do. I have not yet decided my stance on the injection, and likely won't for some time still. I look at all sides with careful consideration, whereas you discount many important points simply because they don't align with your personal narrative. For some reason you are upset and reject anything that you disagree as "ignorance". Sure guy, keep disregarding facts without consideration and see where you end up.


Nobody cares what you say, PJ.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> OK, so then explain yourself. What did you mean when you were making a hash of the English language?


You're a moron. I did explain myself and did not make hash of the English language. I get it, you have likely been wearing 5 masks at once and the lack of oxygen is messing with your ability to think. I gave you a quote from the CDC that states wearing a mask outside by yourself is not necessary. You are just picking on my wording like some idiot, so fine. You took the time to put that mask on, it served you no purpose as you were outside and not around other people. That makes the time it took to put that mask on wasted as it served no purpose. The time you used to take the mask off afterwards, also wasted. So it's a waste of time. Happy now. Of course you aren't. The fact is that both my statements were right. It serves no purpose and is a waste of time.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence, citation please. You vaccine reluctant depend on us vaccers to keep you safe. You should be encouraging people to get the vaccine, if your concern is the health and safety of others, then you'll get vaccinated yourself, even if it entails a small personal risk or just a sore arm.


No, it's admittedly conjecture, but it's conjecture by Doctors, not me. It was a panel I was listening to, so unfortunately I can't post a link for you. I think if you do a bit of research on how many many women has recently reported irregular menses, then that will guide you down your path. Unfortunately I don't have time to do research for you right now, but maybe later this evening..


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's the thing though.. Doctors aren't reporting all (most) of the reactions, even when they seem them in their own office. This has been shown time and time again.


BS, I can make up stuff that may or may not happen. Why would a doctor risk his practice? A dinosaur could have walked down my street last night. There is no way you can disprove it.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nobody cares what you say, PJ.


OK foggy. Reverting back to your school yard bully days and just shouting insults to make yourself feel big. Have at it, I'm not fazed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> BS, I can make up stuff that may or may not happen. Why would a doctor risk his practice? A dinosaur could have walked down my street last night. There is no way you can disprove it.


Do the research yourself. Please let me know what you come up with in terms of what % of adverse reactions are actually reported to VAERS, which is a mandatory reporting site for adverse reactions.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

*Breaking rules, protesting rules*
*Steinbach-area church choir, religious groups, out-of-province speakers draw defiant crowd outside Winnipeg courthouse*
Undaunted by Monday afternoon's overcast chill, a choir from the Church of God Restoration near Steinbach stood unmasked on the back steps of the Manitoba Law Courts, belting out hymns to a large crowd gathered closely together on the lawn below. 






"We are the church that can't be defeated," the choir sang, as behind the courthouse walls, the Church of God and other religious groups waged a constitutional challenge against the Manitoba government over pandemic public-health measures, arguing restrictions on church gatherings amount to an overstep of charter rights. 





More than 100 people gathered on the lawn, packed shoulder to shoulder in violation of those health orders, standing unmasked and bearing signs claiming, "Faith is Essential," "Love over Fear" and "No Mask Zone." 

"We are here for a very important reason, and that is to send a message that the church is essential," said Church of God Restoration Minister Tobias Tissen, speaking to the passionately faithful crowd. 

"We have reached a point in Canada where they are targeting us. Right now, we have restrictions in place that have specifically targeted the church." 
Tissen was joined by pastors and anti-lockdown speakers from across the country, many who admitted flying into the province just days earlier, including Laura-Lynn Thompson of Vancouver, fellow Church of God Restoration pastor Henry Hildebrandt of Ontario and Calgary pastor Artur Pawlowski. 

They decried COVID-19 vaccines, tests and restrictions, comparing limitations imposed on the church to those placed on restaurants and grocery stores. Currently, attendance at indoor religious services are limited to 25 per cent of capacity or 10 people, whichever is fewer. 

Tissen showed the crowd a fistful of pink violation notices he's received after conducting church services in violation of health orders, and said people who are ticketed should be "honoured." 








May 2021: Steinbach-area church choir, religious groups, out-of-province speakers draw defiant crowd outside Winnipeg courthouse


Undaunted by Monday afternoon's overcast chill, a choir from the Church of God Restoration near Steinbach stood unmasked on the back steps of the Manitoba Law Courts, belting out hymns to a large crowd gathered closely together on the lawn below. "We are the church that can't be defeated," the...




www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You're a moron. I did explain myself and did not make hash of the English language. I get it, you have likely been wearing 5 masks at once and the lack of oxygen is messing with your ability to think. I gave you a quote from the CDC that states wearing a mask outside by yourself is not necessary. You are just picking on my wording like some idiot, so fine. You took the time to put that mask on, it served you no purpose as you were outside and not around other people. That makes the time it took to put that mask on wasted as it served no purpose. The time you used to take the mask off afterwards, also wasted. So it's a waste of time. Happy now. Of course you aren't. The fact is that both my statements were right. It serves no purpose and is a waste of time.


Nope, you didn't explain yourself. You got all angry at me for asking why wearing a mask is a "total waste of time". You said I know what you were thinking, which is laughable because what a person thinks is this the one thing another person can never know.

Not being a mind reader, and because you are now disclaiming your statement because it was poorly written, what did you mean when you posted the following



Doug Dawson said:


> I will just follow what all the heath experts I am surrounded by tell me to do. The same ones that say wearing a mask outside by yourself is a total waste of time.


So, now you say you don't mean "total waste of time". What did you mean?


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Do the research yourself. Please let me know what you come up with in terms of what % of adverse reactions are actually reported to VAERS, which is a mandatory reporting site for adverse reactions.


You are the one that seems so afraid of it. Obviously I am not as I already got a shot. I was hoping on it having an adverse reaction and it would make my dick swell up more but I am never that lucky.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fuck you can barely think, much less write it down!


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, you didn't explain yourself. You got all angry at me for asking why wearing a mask is a "total waste of time". You said I know what you were thinking, which is laughable because what a person thinks is this the one thing another person can never know.
> 
> Not being a mind reader, and because you are now disclaiming your statement because it was poorly written, what did you mean when you posted the following
> 
> ...


Total waste of time means total waste of time. Is it the individual words that confuse you or is it when they are put together?


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> OK foggy. Reverting back to your school yard bully days and just shouting insults to make yourself feel big. Have at it, I'm not fazed.


I'm not bullying, just pointing out that nobody cares what you say.

Reality sucks. Epidemics, for example. They suck. Can't just wish them away. 

As far as you antivax posts go, you have become every bit as repetitive in posting faux vaccine science as Rob Roy does in his faux economics.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Total waste of time means total waste of time. Is it the individual words that confuse you or is it when they are put together?


How does wearing a mask waste time?


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Can u read


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Can u read


Sure I can read, can you? He says wearing a mask wastes time. If you can explain why that is true, please do.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sure I can read, can you? He says wearing a mask wastes time. If you can explain why that is true, please do.


lol have a good one buddy keep being left wing sheep.open your eyes. And quit believing everything cnn says


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> How does wearing a mask waste time?


You took the time to put that mask on, it served you no purpose as you were outside and not around other people. That makes the time it took to put that mask on wasted as it served no purpose. The time you used to take the mask off afterwards, also wasted. So it's a waste of time.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> lol have a good one buddy keep being left wing sheep.open your eyes. And quit believing everything cnn says


Can you point out one single time you ever showed contempt for CNN on your own, before trump told you to start doing it?

Thanks


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You took the time to put that mask on, it served you no purpose as you were outside and not around other people. That makes the time it took to put that mask on wasted as it served no purpose. The time you used to take the mask off afterwards, also wasted. So it's a waste of time.


It's really kind of you to be such a nosy little busybody regarding the 2-3 seconds of time it takes to put on or take off a mask but why do you think they are able to block oxygen molecules?

Are you literally retarded? If so I'll stop making fun of you for it


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Sure I can read, can you? He says wearing a mask wastes time. If you can explain why that is true, please do.


Is this Trump? Seems like it when you cherry pick a few words out of a larger statement and try to use it to make your point while totally ignoring the meaning of the statement.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> It's really kind of you to be such a nosy little busybody regarding the 2-3 seconds of time it takes to put on or take off a mask but why do you think they are able to block oxygen molecules?
> 
> Are you literally retarded? If so I'll stop making fun of you for it


Only ignorant fools use the word "retarded", you should no better in this day and age.


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I just finished listening to a panel of 5 doctors who were discussing this as possible.





You really should consider why you find it so important to spam this anti-vaxx propaganda so much. It is very unhealthy. You are barely a step up now from the moon hoax troll in terms of credibility and a whole lot more dangerous.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Is this Trump? Seems like it when you cherry pick a few words out of a larger statement and try to use it to make your point while totally ignoring the meaning of the statement.


Tell me more about how masks block oxygen


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Only ignorant fools use the word "retarded", you should no better in this day and age.


I was genuinely asking if you are a retarded person


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You took the time to put that mask on, it served you no purpose as you were outside and not around other people. That makes the time it took to put that mask on wasted as it served no purpose. The time you used to take the mask off afterwards, also wasted. So it's a waste of time.


Can't walk and chew gum? 

Most times when I'm heading out of the house, I put a mask on while heading out. I can walk and put a mask on at the same time. Takes no time at all. After that, it's done. When I encounter people I know and want to talk to, it's already there. No need to stop, dig into a pocket and put the mask on. Saves time. I'm not saying you should wear one, I'm just boggled at the idea that somebody would care what I do. 

Virtue signaling is what I think you are doing. But I don't claim to KNOW what you think. Even if you say I do, I don't.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> *Breaking rules, protesting rules*
> *Steinbach-area church choir, religious groups, out-of-province speakers draw defiant crowd outside Winnipeg courthouse*
> Undaunted by Monday afternoon's overcast chill, a choir from the Church of God Restoration near Steinbach stood unmasked on the back steps of the Manitoba Law Courts, belting out hymns to a large crowd gathered closely together on the lawn below.
> 
> ...


I keep saying and I'm hearing more agreement, that the only solution to these people is to lock them up, as in intern them, immediately. Surround such demonstrations and everybody goes on the bus to the razor wire motel and stays there, since they are in jail, they should also receive a mandatory vaccination like other prisoners do. Time served can be deducted from their $100 thousand dollar fines.

Think that's harsh? I used be part of a union and if we defied a federal back to work order while in strike, fines were $10K a day for workers and much more for union people. I fly drones and if I break the law doing it fines are also in that range and a recreational drone or RC plane hasn't killed anybody.

These people will not be deterred by fines, they must be immediately interned into prepared facilities and vaccinated like any other prisoner as a health and safety measure. These people discount future consequences and can only be deterred by immediate ones. Why are they coddled and drunk drivers crucified under the law, both are equally irresponsible, though a drunk is less likely to cause more death than these assholes.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Can't walk and chew gum?
> 
> Most times when I'm heading out of the house, I put a mask on while heading out. I can walk and put a mask on at the same time. Takes no time at all. After that, it's done. When I encounter people I know and want to talk to, it's already there. No need to stop, dig into a pocket and put the mask on. Saves time. I'm not saying you should wear one, I'm just boggled at the idea that somebody would care what I do.
> 
> Virtue signaling is what I think you are doing. But I don't claim to KNOW what you think. Even if you say I do, I don't.


You asked how it wasted time, I explained. You asked for a link to show it has no benefit when alone outside and I did. That fact that you can't accept it is your problem. Nit pick all you want, it is irrelevant. I am right and you are wrong. Pretty simple. Continue to do as you see fit, I could not care less.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Tell me more about how masks block oxygen


Put 5 on as I stated and see for yourself. I am done here, speaking to such ignorant people is painful. Only a real piece of human garbage still uses the term retarded.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Is this Trump? Seems like it when you cherry pick a few words out of a larger statement and try to use it to make your point while totally ignoring the meaning of the statement.





Doug Dawson said:


> You asked how it wasted time, I explained. You asked for a link to show it has no benefit when alone outside and I did. That fact that you can't accept it is your problem. Nip pick all you want, it is irrelevant. I am right and you are wrong. Pretty simple. Continue to do as you see fit, I could not care less.



lulz

You can always just explain yourself.

I explained myself. I explained that FOR ME, putting a mask on takes no time from my day. So, I'm wondering how wearing a mask is "a total waste of time" when alone and outdoors.

I listen to and think that medical professionals are making sense when they say that a person isn't protecting anybody if they wear a mask while alone outdoors. I mean, duh. But that's not my reason for putting a mask on. I wear it because it eliminates that uncomfortable moment when I see somebody or a group of somebodies and because I'm not wearing a mask, I'm reluctant to go up to them and say hello. I'm not saying that you are BEING unsociable for not wearing a mask but it might seem so to others. So, first off, to ME it's not a "total waste of time". Second, don't tell me how to live my life. 

If you want to be unsociable (or don't care if you appear to be so), then it's on you. Not me. Quit telling me to conform to your beliefs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Disinformation, there was a study done with cells in vitro, but lot's of things appear to work in vitro, but not in vivo. This propaganda distorts the paper and tries to somehow falsely associate him with the work, though his name is not on the paper and I doubt as the head of such a large organization he knew much about this kind of routine research grant.

Just don't drink Clorox, it looks like you might have tried. A UV light dildo up your ass, will do no more good than the regular one you use.


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> lol have a good one buddy keep being left wing sheep.open your eyes. And quit believing everything cnn says


not your buddy. 

lulz at the idea that people who would tear down our democracy on Trump's say so are not sheep-like authoritarian followers.

Baaaa!


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Disinformation, there was a study done with cells in vitro, but lot's of things appear to work in vitro, but not in vivo. This propaganda distorts the paper and tries to somehow falsely associate him with the work, though his name is not on the paper and I doubt as the head of such a large organization he knew much about this kind of routine research grant.
> 
> Just don't drink Clorox, it looks like you might have tried. A UV light dildo up your ass, will do no more good than the regular one you use.


did you not see it? 

A right wing conspiracy theorist accused me of cherry picking.

This is too funny.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Disinformation, there was a study done with cells in vitro, but lot's of things appear to work in vitro, but not in vivo. This propaganda distorts the paper and tries to somehow falsely associate him with the work, though his name is not on the paper and I doubt as the head of such a large organization he knew much about this kind of routine research grant.

Just don't drink Clorox, it looks like you might have tried. A UV light dildo up your ass, will do no more good than the regular one you use.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> You can always just explain yourself.
> 
> ...


Where did I tell you to change a thing? Please quote me? At no point did I say you had to take off your mask. I said it bugged me to see people wearing masks alone in empty outdoor spaces. It's my right to be bothered by that the same as it's your right to wear one if you want. At no point did I say you have to do things my way so don't suggest I did. I also did not tell you to conform to my beliefs at any point.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> not your buddy.
> 
> lulz at the idea that people who would tear down our democracy on Trump's say so are not sheep-like authoritarian followers.
> 
> Baaaa!


What democracy rich get richer poor get poorer. Send all are jobs away and let everyone in with free health care but I work 60 hrs a week and can't afford to go to the hospital sound great.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> did you not see it?
> 
> A right wing conspiracy theorist accused me of cherry picking.
> 
> This is too funny.


I think it might me time for a *Mandatory vaccination thread*, advocating mandatory vaccinations, an extremist view I know, but I think a fellow could have a little fun here with one.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I keep saying and I'm hearing more agreement, that the only solution to these people is to lock them up, as in intern them, immediately. Surround such demonstrations and everybody goes on the bus to the razor wire motel and stays there, since they are in jail, they should also receive a mandatory vaccination like other prisoners do. Time served can be deducted from their $100 thousand dollar fines.
> 
> Think that's harsh? I used be part of a union and if we defied a federal back to work order while in strike, fines were $10K a day for workers and much more for union people. I fly drones and if I break the law doing it fines are also in that range and a recreational drone or RC plane hasn't killed anybody.
> 
> These people will not be deterred by fines, they must be immediately interned into prepared facilities and vaccinated like any other prisoner as a health and safety measure. These people discount future consequences and can only be deterred by immediate ones. Why are they coddled and drunk drivers crucified under the law, both are equally irresponsible, though a drunk is less likely to cause more death than these assholes.


Your views are sometimes scary, as are the people you'd like to lock up.


----------



## Dryxi (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> What democracy rich get richer poor get poorer. Send all are jobs away and let everyone in with free health care but I work 60 hrs a week and can't afford to go to the hospital sound great.


The Trump tax decrease dropped the rich taxes to what level again? He was totally going to help you afford your Healthcare by stopping the rich getting richer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4894172
> 
> 
> You really should consider why you find it so important to spam this anti-vaxx propaganda so much. It is very unhealthy. You are barely a step up now from the moon hoax troll in terms of credibility and a whole lot more dangerous.
> ...


You're right, I should stop listening to doctors discussing issues on panels. What was I thinking? I should just take my queues from vax-shamers on the internet instead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> What democracy rich get richer poor get poorer. Send all are jobs away and let everyone in with free health care but I work 60 hrs a week and can't afford to go to the hospital sound great.


Glad to see yer supporting Biden and his agenda to tax the rich and redistribute wealth to those in need. After 2022 I figure he will get around to single payer healthcare, after HR-1, voting rights, infrastructure, pandemic control, economic revival and of course police reform!

Joe is the best president America had in a long time, Trump was an utter failure and a loser. I wonder when he's going to prison? Perhaps the democrats are gonna let him finish off the republican party first though, he's destroyed everything he ever touched. The morons followed him over the cliff and are now screaming on fire as they plunge into the abyss. They are gonna "take over" 20 years early thanks to Trump!


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> did you not see it?
> 
> A right wing conspiracy theorist accused me of cherry picking.
> 
> This is too funny.


You are cherry picking info out of a statement. What is this conspiracy theory you speak of? I don't recall reading anything about any conspiracy? Calling someone a conspiracy theorist must mean you read something to make that judgement, what was that? You Left wing and Right wing extremists make me laugh. You are all so far out there it's ridiculous. I am conservative on some issues, Liberal on others. My views cannot be encompassed by a single political party.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> Your views are sometimes scary, as are the people you'd like to lock up.


Everybody gets their day in court and laws have to be reasonable and in proportion to the public danger those who offend represent. These religious fools think they have not just white privilege, but Christian privilege, as well. How are they any better than a drunk driver? Are they somehow special because they believe dangerous bullshit? Kids don't go to school with out vaccinations. Get a little perspective here, these "upstanding" citizens are criminals under the law or should be and will not respond to mere fines. The purpose of all this shit is to change behaviors and save lives by doing so, you do what works. If this was done from the get go and examples made, this would not be an issue. When their vaccines kick in, in late August, like my second dose will, then they can be released. 

Have a good summer and whine all you want behind razor wire, or a regular jail, if they wanna do time with ordinary criminals. I believe in the Australian approach of not coddling or fucking around with idiots. These people are getting special treatment under the law and that is the main problem.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Glad to see yer supporting Biden and his agenda to tax the rich and redistribute wealth to those in need. After 2022 I figure he will get around to single payer healthcare, after HR-1, voting rights, police reform, pandemic control, economic revival and of course police reform!
> 
> Joe is the best president America had in a long time, Trump was an utter failure and a loser. I wonder when he's going to prison? Perhaps the democrats are gonna let him finish off the republican party first though, he's destroyed everything he ever touched. The morons followed him over the cliff and are now screaming on fire as they plunge into the abyss. They are gonna "take over" 20 years early thanks to Trump!


Tax the rich u poor naive boy. The rich jest pass the burden of taxes to the consumer. Wich is not the upper class. Biden the best president (for china)lol gas prices already doubled jobs already on the down side. Ya great one.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Tax the rich u poor naive boy. The rich jest pass the burden of taxes to the consumer. Wich is not the upper class. Biden the best president (for china)lol gas prices already doubled jobs already on the down side. Ya great one.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2021)

SOB the dumb is just oozing out of the anti democracy No mask wearing losers today


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> What democracy rich get richer poor get poorer. Send all are jobs away and let everyone in with free health care but I work 60 hrs a week and can't afford to go to the hospital sound great.


Good point. trump let you down. Bigly.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good point. trump let you down. Bigly.


News flash that was Obama care that did that buddy. Be for Obama care the prices were ok


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You're right, I should stop listening to doctors discussing issues on panels. What was I thinking? I should just take my queues from vax-shamers on the internet instead.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Jest like libs when they can't back up there proof they scream conspiracy theory. Or switch the object to a different problem


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like libs when they can't back up there proof they scream conspiracy theory. Or switch the object to a different problem


Joe has expanded eligibility and enhanced Obama care, Trump and the republicans tried to kill it and replace it with... nothing but, "let them die"!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like libs when they can't back up there proof they scream conspiracy theory. Or switch the object to a different problem


Interesting. Please elaborate.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Interesting. Please elaborate.


Lol jest watch cnn.buddy


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Lol jest watch cnn.buddy





Billyjob007 said:


> Lol jest watch cnn.buddy


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Lol jest watch cnn.buddy


Go on...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Lol jest watch cnn.buddy


We watch, CBC, CTV, Global, CNN, and BBC in Canada along with all the other US TV networks, we even have Foxnews here, but not many want to be bullshitted and few watch it. All those TV networks and most all newspapers and magazines have the same reality based narrative of current and historical events. Even the news part of Foxnews does, though they spin it out of reality and selectively filter content or over play favorable items that agree with their propaganda line.

But I can see all this is wasted on you.


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> What democracy rich get richer poor get poorer. Send all are jobs away and let everyone in with free health care but I work 60 hrs a week and can't afford to go to the hospital sound great.


Are you one of the people who think that the middle class hasn't grown during your lifetime?


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


>


lmao nevermind, just saw the trash you find informative.

Good luck waking up form your cult (assuming you are not another paid troll spreading your propaganda spam).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Go on...


Enough of this passive shit, time to get proactive with another thread on vaccines. The time for questions is over, we now have the answers.


----------



## TacoMac (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> you should no better


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao nevermind, just saw the trash you find informative.
> 
> Good luck waking up form your cult (assuming you are not another paid troll spreading your propaganda spam).


He’s either Russian or uneducated. Choose your poison.


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s either Russian or uneducated. Choose your poison.


It is impossible to tell. Could also just be radicalized, don't necessarily need to be uneducated for that.

I just stick with them all being a Schrodinger's cat troll. You really can't know until you know.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> When did you get it? It’s been 3 weeks since mine.


About 4 weeks, I’ve lost track.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s either Russian or uneducated. Choose your poison.


uber troll. sock. she's butchering the english language to throw you off the scent


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s either Russian or uneducated. Choose your poison.


Talk about conspiracy theorist Russian propaganda just like the left that my point exactly


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2021)

billy job 007?

so a combo of billy bob and james bond? 

Senor Troll-y-o


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s either Russian or uneducated. Choose your poison.


If he's Russian, his employer is getting ripped off!


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Talk about conspiracy theorist Russian propaganda just like the left that my point exactly


Well if you are not one, you are getting attacked by them enough to make you indistinguishable from one.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If he's Russian, his employer is getting ripped off!


a few slices of moldy bread and anti-freeze for a Lada??? cheap wages!!!! lmao


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> You are cherry picking info out of a statement. What is this conspiracy theory you speak of? I don't recall reading anything about any conspiracy? Calling someone a conspiracy theorist must mean you read something to make that judgement, what was that? You Left wing and Right wing extremists make me laugh. You are all so far out there it's ridiculous. I am conservative on some issues, Liberal on others. My views cannot be encompassed by a single political party.


You are the one who says that wearing a mask is a waste of time, not me. Then you said that ALL doctors agree. Yet, I have yet to see a single citation from you where even one said it was a waste of time. I'm being reasonable. I understand why you would trash somebody who wears a mask when it's not needed. Actually I don't.

You right wing trolls are so sensitive. Snowflakes, even.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Talk about conspiracy theorist Russian propaganda just like the left that my point exactly


You know, I had more faith in you earlier, now doing the dumb liberal thing watching CNN really, well reading it seems a waste of time like putting on a mask when not needed.


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one who says that wearing a mask is a waste of time, not me. Then you said that ALL doctors agree. Yet, I have yet to see a single citation from you where even one said it was a waste of time. I'm being reasonable. I understand why you would trash somebody who wears a mask when it's not needed. Actually I don't.
> 
> You right wing trolls are so sensitive. Snowflakes, even.


None of those things describe me. You are not being reasonable, you are being ridiculous. I say wearing a mask when all alone outside is a waste of time, not that just wearing a mask is a waste of time. Back to your Trump tactics of picking bits of information to suite your purpose while ignoring the rest. I get it, your a Trumper but ashamed so you talk one way and act the other. Nobody trashed anybody, it's called an opinion and you are free to not agree with it. Only a complete moron would consider someone having an opposite opinion trashing someone. It's cool, wasted enough time talking to you. You live in a free country and as such can be as obtuse as you like. Bye now.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> You know, I had more faith in you earlier, now doing the dumb liberal thing watching CNN really, well reading it seems a waste of time like putting on a mask when not needed.
> [/QUOTle





printer said:


> You know, I had more faith in you earlier, now doing the dumb liberal thing watching CNN really, well reading it seems a waste of time like putting on a mask when not needed.


 Hey I have nothing against liberal . It's jest the new left views are way out and cnn pushes a lot of one sided lies .all I can say is watch the dan bongino pod cast for a weak and see if u still fill the same.


----------



## hanimmal (May 4, 2021)

AKA listen to right wing propaganda for a week and see if you get radicalized to the lies that they tell about 'libs'?


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Hey I have nothing against liberal . It's jest the new left views are way out and cnn pushes a lot of one sided lies .all I can say is watch the dan bongino pod cast for a weak and see if u still fill the same.


Did the translation software mess up on the word 'week'?


----------



## TacoMac (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> cnn pushes a lot of one sided lies


Name one.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> AKA listen to right wing propaganda for a week and see if you get radicalized to the lies that they tell about 'libs'?


Some people don't need Russian help to be traitors Hanimmal, in fact most American traitors don't need any Russian help with treason at all. The domestic disinformation helps, but only if they are predisposed and weak minded. Most of these morons get radicalized by their own bigotry, hate radio and foxnews, just the younger neonazi, civil warriors and white nationalist types are getting the bulk of their info online. Sure the Russians reflect a lot back and create some narratives and stage events, but it's a fart in the wind compared to the hate for profit and clicks bunch.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Talk about conspiracy theorist Russian propaganda just like the left that my point exactly


Got it. Just uneducated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> all I can say is watch the dan bongino pod cast for a weak


Weak?

Freudian slip much?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Did the translation software mess up on the word 'week'?


Among a few others.


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Hey I have nothing against liberal . It's jest the new left views are way out and cnn pushes a lot of one sided lies .all I can say is watch the dan bongino pod cast for a weak and see if u still fill the same.


"Listen, I am going to ask a really hard question on today's show today.Really, I'm not messing with you, it is a difficult question. And the question is this, why beat around the bush, right? "Do Liberals just care more about politics than we do?" Don't necessarily jump to an answer. But I read a fascinating piece about just this. And it explains a lot why we may be in a perilous situation we are in now. That, tons of feedback on yesterday's show. And at the end I want to show you how the media again, works with the Deep State to advance a political (narrative? He does not say it well, I am not going to rehear the intro for it)."

Really? (today's show I take it)

"Us", "Liberal Media", Deep State", "perilous situation"

I would rather waste my time putting on a mask.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> Put 5 on as I stated and see for yourself.


ok, still breathing oxygen. so im guessing you are retarded. sorry to hear.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> it bugged me to see people wearing masks alone in empty outdoor spaces. It's my right to be bothered


who gives a shit?

stay triggered i guess, retard


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> watch the dan bongino pod cast for a weak


why


----------



## printer (May 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> why


Because in the opening segment of the one I checked out he refers to the 'Deep State'.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> why


Why not what's it going to hurt


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Why not what's it going to hurt


he's a known, proven serial liar and racist piece of shit. how could watching him ever help?


----------



## Fogdog (May 4, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> None of those things describe me. You are not being reasonable, you are being ridiculous. I say wearing a mask when all alone outside is a waste of time, not that just wearing a mask is a waste of time. Back to your Trump tactics of picking bits of information to suite your purpose while ignoring the rest. I get it, your a Trumper but ashamed so you talk one way and act the other. Nobody trashed anybody, it's called an opinion and you are free to not agree with it. Only a complete moron would consider someone having an opposite opinion trashing someone. It's cool, wasted enough time talking to you. You live in a free country and as such can be as obtuse as you like. Bye now.


Does this mean you will stop with the false claim that wearing a mask is somehow wasting somebody's time?

You authoritarian types. Can always tell one. Can't tell them anything.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> he's a known, proven serial liar and racist piece of shit. how could watching him ever help?


How


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> How


Dan Bongino leads the MAGA field in stolen-election messaging - POLITICO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> How


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 4, 2021)

Thirsty is all I can say about these Putin loyalist 
Anybody got a link to the YMCA MAGA dance party ?
For science of course ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> How


I guess that means Brennan is honest, if he's a liar about being a liar! Fuck are these people stupid!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Donald Trump Quotes Dan Bongino on John Brennan: 'He's a Liar About Being a Liar' (newsweek.com) 

*Donald Trump Quotes Dan Bongino on John Brennan: 'He's a Liar About Being a Liar'*


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Open Letter from Physicians to Universities: Allow Students Back Without COVID Vaccine Mandate - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons


Dear Deans, Governing Boards and Trustees, On behalf of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, I am writing to ask you to reconsider your new policy mandating COVID-19 vaccination of students prior to returning […]




aapsonline.org


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

Meanwhile Pfizer's making money hand over fist!









PFIZER REPORTS STRONG FIRST-QUARTER 2021 RESULTS


Pfizer Inc. (NYSE: PFE) reported financial results for first-quarter 2021 and raised 2021 guidance(3) for revenues and Adjusted diluted EPS(2) driven



www.businesswire.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 4, 2021)

CDC reviewing Michigan woman’s death after Johnson & Johnson vaccine


Annie VanGeest was known as a super mom and a proud wife of 13 years. She was a master multi-tasker and staunch animal rescue supporter in her community of Saranac in Ionia County. Her death, though, is making news for reasons other than just her good work in her community.




www.clickondetroit.com


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> How


he said trump won the election you fucking retard

go play in fantasy land with your fellow trumptard racists. we dont want you


----------



## UncleBuck (May 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Open Letter from Physicians to Universities: Allow Students Back Without COVID Vaccine Mandate - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons
> 
> 
> Dear Deans, Governing Boards and Trustees, On behalf of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, I am writing to ask you to reconsider your new policy mandating COVID-19 vaccination of students prior to returning […]
> ...


cuck energy


----------



## Budley Doright (May 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Open Letter from Physicians to Universities: Allow Students Back Without COVID Vaccine Mandate - AAPS | Association of American Physicians and Surgeons
> 
> 
> Dear Deans, Governing Boards and Trustees, On behalf of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, I am writing to ask you to reconsider your new policy mandating COVID-19 vaccination of students prior to returning […]
> ...


Hmmm, not a group that really seems concerned about the public but more about themselves. 








The Opposite of Socialized Medicine


A small, litigious group has spent decades trying to stop the government from telling doctors what to do. What happens if it succeeds?




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## hanimmal (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some people don't need Russian help to be traitors Hanimmal, in fact most American traitors don't need any Russian help with treason at all. The domestic disinformation helps, but only if they are predisposed and weak minded. Most of these morons get radicalized by their own bigotry, hate radio and foxnews, just the younger neonazi, civil warriors and white nationalist types are getting the bulk of their info online. Sure the Russians reflect a lot back and create some narratives and stage events, but it's a fart in the wind compared to the hate for profit and clicks bunch.


It is a foreign military attacking all of our citizens all the time with pinpoint accuracy.

Sorry if I don't trust your placating of their warfare on our society.

Just looking at what has happened since 2014 shows that it has been extremely effective.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Name one.


Here's one if you need more jest ask








Three journalists leaving CNN after retracted article


Three CNN journalists, including the executive editor in charge of a new investigative unit, have resigned after the publication of a Russia-related article that was retracted.



money.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Here's one if you need more jest ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet the same actions on Fox and they get an evening show


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4894591


Lol that's a bunch of tweets were evidence not tweets.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Here's one if you need more jest ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a blithering idiot. First off you had to go all the way back to 2017 to find anything, which is stupid as you say they "always lie".

Another point, you really should learn to read your own sources before you post them. Nobody lied in that article, it was simply that proper procedures weren't followed. From your own link:

An internal investigation by CNN management found that some standard editorial processes were not followed when the article was published, people briefed on the results of the investigation said.​​The story, which reported that Congress was investigating a "Russian investment fund with ties to Trump officials," cited a single anonymous source.​​These types of stories are typically reviewed by several departments within CNN -- including fact-checkers, journalism standards experts and lawyers -- before publication.​
That is why they resigned. Oh, and then there's this:

In a staff meeting Monday afternoon, investigative unit members were told that *the retraction did not mean the facts of the story were necessarily wrong*. Rather, it meant that "the story wasn't solid enough to publish as-is," one of the people briefed on the investigation said.​​And as it turns out, they weren't wrong at all. Paul Manafort was later convicted of securing those funds attached to the Trump campaign.

Now how stupid do you feel?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You are a blithering idiot. You really should learn to read your own sources before you post them. Nobody lied in that article, it was simply that proper procedures weren't followed. From your own link:
> 
> An internal investigation by CNN management found that some standard editorial processes were not followed when the article was published, people briefed on the results of the investigation said.​​The story, which reported that Congress was investigating a "Russian investment fund with ties to Trump officials," cited a single anonymous source.​​These types of stories are typically reviewed by several departments within CNN -- including fact-checkers, journalism standards experts and lawyers -- before publication.​
> That is why they resigned. Oh, and then there's this:
> ...


I can only speak to how stupid he looks


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Saw a interview with a major GOP talking head that did focus groups with anti-vaccers, I came away with the conclusion that they are just spoiled children. You know the children I'm talking about, the ones that dig their heels in more when you try to change their minds. If you say anything negative what so ever they basically put their fingers in their ears. He even said you can't say the word government in any way or they shut down. So instead of saying "Government Public Health Official" you have to just say "Public Health Official". The cult is so brainwashed that they are triggered by the word "Government". He basically said you have to placate to their every whim or they will hold their breath and stomp their feet, probably need to constantly tell them how special they are too, just like their orange god.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Lol that's a bunch of tweets were evidence not tweets.


He provides the evidence with his own words, they just report it and offer a character assessment. He's still repeating Trump's big lie and that makes him a liar and a scumbag, though it probably makes you a mere sucker and fool.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a interview with a major GOP talking head that did focus groups with anti-vaccers, I came away with the conclusion that they are just spoiled children. You know the children I'm talking about, the ones that dig their heels in more when you try to change their minds. If you say anything negative what so ever they basically put their fingers in their ears. He even said you can't say the word government in any way or they shut down. So instead of saying "Government Public Health Official" you have to just say "Public Health Official". The cult is so brainwashed that they are triggered by the word "Government". He basically said you have to placate to their every whim or they will hold their breath and stomp their feet, probably need to constantly tell them how special they are too, just like their orange god.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> He provides the evidence with his own words, they just report it and offer a character assessment. He's still repeating Trump's big lie and that makes him a liar and a scumbag, though it probably makes you a mere sucker and fool.


You poor people u are fucked. I fill bad for your kids u voted there future away. ..


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> You poor people u are fucked. I fill bad for your kids u voted there future away. ..


On that note I'm out have a good one and open it eyes . We're all in one big coo


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> You poor people u are fucked. I fill bad for your kids u voted there future away. ..


I feel bad for your English teacher


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> On that note I'm out have a good one and open it eyes . We're all in one big coo


So the truth was too much for ya, life is tough outside the bubble eh?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> On that note I'm out have a good one and open it eyes . We're all in one big coo


Good little cult member


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> You poor people u are fucked. I fill bad for your kids u voted there future away. ..


Struggling with that English - Russian / Russian - English dictionary today, comrade?


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

Jest like the left scream Russian disinformation


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Posted the same article and quickly deleted it.

LMAO


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Struggling with that English - Russian / Russian - English dictionary today, comrade?


Him quoting himself is a dead giveaway


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

The Rise and Fall of the ‘Steele Dossier’


A case study in mass hysteria and media credulity.




www.google.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

They don't send their best.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like the left scream Russian disinformation


Sure comrade , sure


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Him quoting himself is a dead giveaway


That and having the grammar of a 2nd grader at best.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> The Rise and Fall of the ‘Steele Dossier’
> 
> 
> A case study in mass hysteria and media credulity.
> ...


AKA The Barr cover-up


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> The Rise and Fall of the ‘Steele Dossier’
> 
> 
> A case study in mass hysteria and media credulity.
> ...


To date, no part of the Steele dossier has been proven false.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

Opinion | Steele Dossier Disinformation Update


New evidence that the FBI was duped by Russian intelligence.




www.wsj.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

You seem desperate


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

Project Veritas Sues CNN Over Anchor’s Comment On Twitter Suspension


Project Veritas has sued CNN for defamation over a segment in which one of its anchors commented on the group’s suspension from Twitter. In the lawsuit, filed in U.S. District Court in Atlant…




deadline.com


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You seem desperate


No just consistent unlike the left


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Opinion | Steele Dossier Disinformation Update
> 
> 
> New evidence that the FBI was duped by Russian intelligence.
> ...


When you see OPINION in the title, it's made up, dumbass.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> That and having the grammar of a 2nd grader at best.


Grow up lil boy were not in high school any more


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Grow up lil boy were not in high school any more


Grow up 'Lil boy, we're not in highschool any more.

Dumbass.


----------



## schuylaar (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Saw a interview with a major GOP talking head that did focus groups with anti-vaccers, I came away with the conclusion that they are just spoiled children. You know the children I'm talking about, the ones that dig their heels in more when you try to change their minds. If you say anything negative what so ever they basically put their fingers in their ears. He even said you can't say the word government in any way or they shut down. So instead of saying "Government Public Health Official" you have to just say "Public Health Official". The cult is so brainwashed that they are triggered by the word "Government". He basically said you have to placate to their every whim or they will hold their breath and stomp their feet, probably need to constantly tell them how special they are too, just like their orange god.


that's why their motto is 'do what's right for yourself (themselves)'. no mindfulness or sense of community.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> When you see OPINION in the title, it's made up, dumbass.


Jest like global warming right


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Project Veritas, what a load of horse shit.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like global warming right


You mean 'just'. 'Jest' is a joke.

Dumbass.

Climate change is scientific fact, not opinion.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Project Veritas, what a load of horse shit.


But yet CNN isn't


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> But yet CNN isn't


You just use 'yet' , dumbass.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

I don't watch CNN


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't watch CNN


Nor do I. Another dead giveaway is that they assume everyone watches CNN.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> But yet CNN isn't


The seem to be living in your brain rent free?


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The seem to be living in your brain rent free?


Why not? There's tons of space up there.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 5, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Why not? There's tons of space up there.


It is weird how we are all supposed to be CNN viewers 
I never watch it


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

They have trouble when having to go off script, they don't send their best.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is weird how we are all supposed to be CNN viewers
> I never watch it


The last time I watched CNN was in the mornings before work when John Roberts was the host.

That tells you how long ago that was.


----------



## Justin-case (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like global warming right


Nah, more like your sky dady creating the earth in seven days.

Conservatives have been pushing the big lie sense day one.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

It's always projection with the righties, they are the real snowflakes.


----------



## Billyjob007 (May 5, 2021)

https://orders.stansberryresearch.com/?cid=MKT533670&eid=MKT541123&assetId=AST179799&page=1


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> https://orders.stansberryresearch.com/?cid=MKT533670&eid=MKT541123&assetId=AST179799&page=1


LOL, nice infomercial.


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> https://orders.stansberryresearch.com/?cid=MKT533670&eid=MKT541123&assetId=AST179799&page=1


Dr. Ron Paul?


----------



## waktoo (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Jest like the left scream Russian disinformation


Surely you_ just_, Comrade?


----------



## TacoMac (May 5, 2021)

Governor Cuomo (for however much longer notwithstanding) has a new vaccine incentive: Get vaccinated, get a free ticket to a New York Yankees or New York Mets game. Your choice.

That thundering sound you now hear are conservative New Yorkers throwing their so-called high ground under the bus for a free ticket.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

The Yankees have said it's full capacity for the vaccinated this summer and 1/3 for the not, masks will be mandatory for all. Who thinks the Yankees will sell any tickets to the unvaccinated seeing that they will have to have two empty seats for each of them?


----------



## UncleBuck (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> We're all in one big coo


Cuck


----------



## Fogdog (May 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> CDC reviewing Michigan woman’s death after Johnson & Johnson vaccine
> 
> 
> Annie VanGeest was known as a super mom and a proud wife of 13 years. She was a master multi-tasker and staunch animal rescue supporter in her community of Saranac in Ionia County. Her death, though, is making news for reasons other than just her good work in her community.
> ...


PJ

You win. Enough people are like you and won't take the vaccine due to exactly what you promote here. As a result, the US population will not achieve herd immunity through vaccinations and we will breed new variants that will add to our covid death rate forever. 

Congratulations. Your prize is a withered entertainment industry. Also restricted travel and low job mobility.

It's all yours man. Eat your cake and enjoy it. You win.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

The unvaccinated will be barred from many public events, just means I won't have to deal with the deplorables.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The unvaccinated will be barred from many public events, just means I won't have to deal with the deplorables.


Yep the benefits are many venues will be asshole free, far fewer ignorant cunts and Karen's flying too. 

The US government will have to come up with a proper POV or people won't be able to travel internationally, including Canada. Right now the proof of vaccination in the states is a joke and forgeries abound. Someone presenting a fake POV document might be serum tested and arrested, the only way out of serious federal charges might be to take the jab and pay a fine.


----------



## doublejj (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep the benefits are many venues will be asshole free, far fewer ignorant cunts and Karen's flying too.
> 
> The US government will have to come up with a proper POV or people won't be able to travel internationally, including Canada. Right now the proof of vaccination in the states is a joke and forgeries abound. Someone presenting a fake POV document might be serum tested and arrested, the only way out of serious federal charges might be to take the jab and pay a fine.


Put POV on drivers license.....like Veteran status. Bring in your DD214 and they will put it right under your picture on your ID


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> PJ
> 
> You win. Enough people are like you and won't take the vaccine due to exactly what you promote here. As a result, the US population will not achieve herd immunity through vaccinations and we will breed new variants that will add to our covid death rate forever.
> 
> ...


Not sure what an unvaccinated chickenshit won, except a case of covid and maybe death, or being fucked for life. You would think he would want everybody vaccinated he can convince, just to protect himself. He claims to have deadly allergies, but appears to have made no effort to seek medical advice or help with a vaccination. His only posts on the topic are to cherry pick and mine for reports of problems and try to amplify them here. Perhaps he needs to be right, feel vindicated and does have medical issues, in which case his ego might kill him. His behavior is counter productive for someone who is gonna depend on herd immunity for safety and perhaps his own survival.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Put POV on drivers license.....like Veteran status. Bring in your DD214 and they will put it right under your picture on your ID


I think the feds should issue a standard photo ID POV that can double as the only valid form of voter ID, no vaccination, no card, no card, no vote. The red states need help in stemming the massive voter fraud and I figure the feds should help! Too bad that half the republicans won't get the vaccine or their voter ID card... Imagine the shit storm, they wanna play the voter suppression game, two can tango.


----------



## Fogdog (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Not sure what an unvaccinated chickenshit won, except a case of covid and maybe death, or being fucked for life. You would think he would want everybody vaccinated he can convince, just to protect himself. He claims to have deadly allergies, but appears to have made no effort to seek medical advice or help with a vaccination. His only posts on the topic are to cherry pick and mine for reports of problems and try to amplify them here. Perhaps he needs to be right, feel vindicated and does have medical issues, in which case his ego might kill him. His behavior is counter productive for someone who is gonna depend on herd immunity for safety and perhaps his own survival.


It's his choice to make, I have no disagreement over that. Given what he's said already, he thinks his industry will be just fine. He hasn't yet accepted there are some bad consequences from refusing the vaccine but they will come his way. And the slacker will complain and cry like a bitch just like he always does. Narcissists are like that.

Given this reality, that the US will not achieve herd immunity through vaccination, I'm trying to decide what to do for myself and my family. We will all be vaccinated tomorrow, I'll be getting the second dose, so we will be as protected as possible. But the long term implications affect all aspects of our life, from my kids education to how my mother is cared for. My work will never return to what it was. Do I still want the job or, given that I'll be working mostly from home forever, maybe there is a better position for me somewhere else. How does this affect my community? 

It's a great change that we are seeing unfold. We could have stopped the epidemic last spring and we could have stopped the epidemic this month but that won't happen. So, I'm going from "what can we do as a community" to "how to best position myself and my family to prosper through this".

Its all part of the grieving cycle. I had gone through denial, anger, bargaining and depression. Now moving on to acceptance. What was is dead. What is next, we wonder?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2021)

Billyjob007 said:


> Grow up lil boy were not in high school any more


Lol. Like you went to high school.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 5, 2021)

Get my second Pfizer in the morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Get my second Pfizer in the morning.


Get yer sore arm in the afternoon...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Get yer sore arm in the afternoon...


You got your first shot, right?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You got your first shot, right?


Yep, Pfizer 11 days ago and the second one due 105 days later in early August. Hopefully I'll be at around 90% protection in a few days and that will do just fine for now. The second shot will only boost protection by 5 or 6% and give ya a sore arm, though at 100 days the protection of the first shot begins to taper off a bit.

We have 175 reported cases today and 1200 active cases in NS, we went for weeks without a new case. We have a positivity rate of 2.2% now. There is about 1/3 of the population vaccinated (one shot), the most vulnerable are protected, except for the idiots who know better than the experts.


----------



## TacoMac (May 6, 2021)

Brace yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2021)

More studies show Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines protect against worrisome variants (yahoo.com) 

*More studies show Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines protect against worrisome variants*

The Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine is extremely effective against two dangerous variants of the coronavirus, the B.1.1.7 strain first found in the United Kingdom and the B.1.351 variant discovered in South Africa, researchers reported Wednesday in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ and _The Lancet_.

Moderna also reported Wednesday that, according to early results from its booster shot trial, a third dose of its vaccine given six to eight months after the first two doses boosted antibodies to protect against the South African B.1.351 variant and other worrisome strain found in Brazil. Moderna is testing its original vaccine and a version modified to target the B.1.351 variant.

The new variants are more transmissible than the original strain and, some studies suggest, deadlier. The _New England Journal of Medicine_ study examined records of more than 200,000 people from Qatar's COVID-19 database. The Pfizer vaccine was 87 to 89.5 percent effective at preventing infection from the B.1.1.7 variant among people two weeks past their second shot, 72.1 to 75 percent effective against the B.1.351 variant, and 100 percent effective at preventing severe, critical, or fatal cases of either variant, the researchers found.

The study in _The Lancet_ was based on more than 230,000 cases from Israel. It found that the Pfizer vaccine was more than 95 percent effective against infection, hospitalization, or death in fully vaccinated people 16 and older, and 94 percent effective in people 85 and older.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2021)

Got my 2nd Pfizer a couple hours ago, same as the first, no reaction yet, not even a sore arm yet.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Got my 2nd Pfizer a couple hours ago, same as the first, no reaction yet, not even a sore arm yet.


Just wait a few hours! From what I've heard a baseball bat awaits! 

I never felt a thing on my first round of Pfizer 12 days ago and I'm hoping the second one will be the same. It seems that many people who had covid before had a reaction on the first shot (like the second one for them) and another one on the second. Their immune system is primed and probably hammers the site of the vaccination and the spike proteins during round two.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 6, 2021)

Arm got sore after 3 to 4 hrs and a slight fever after 10 to 12 hrs with the first.


----------



## TacoMac (May 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Arm got sore after 3 to 4 hrs and a slight fever after 10 to 12 hrs with the first.


I never got a fever. My daughter did. Stuck with her the next day but cleared up after that.


----------



## Fogdog (May 6, 2021)

Got my second shot this morning. Pfizer

slightly sore arm.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 6, 2021)

*The Statistical Secrets of Covid-19 Vaccines *

They’re really very good, and they’re the only way out of the pandemic. But a tour through the numbers could bring the vaccine-hesitant into the tent.

Read in WIRED: https://apple.news/AB3SJCdk6TNeUSV03yYRNOw


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *The Statistical Secrets of Covid-19 Vaccines *
> 
> They’re really very good, and they’re the only way out of the pandemic. But a tour through the numbers could bring the vaccine-hesitant into the tent.
> 
> Read in WIRED: https://apple.news/AB3SJCdk6TNeUSV03yYRNOw


The ones we've seen around here aren't good at math or logical thinking. When someone shits in their ear it tends to sink into their brain and come out their mouth. Death by bullshit has been a feature of this pandemic starting with Trump's lies about it, mask wearing and now vaccines. The antivaccer crowd has been around since the 90s and Andrew Wakefield's lies and fraud have killed many thousands of children and adults. The bullshit he spawned is now poised to murder millions of covid victims around the world. Lies kill people and they have a fundamental right to the truth and it should not have to compete with bullshit that kills people. There are regular lies, then there are deadly lies that murder people and even kill good ideas that save lives

This bullshit was perpetuated because people couldn't accept that autism (a way of being, many scientists and engineers are on the autism spectrum) ran in their families. It must have been something external, for they and by extension their child was perfect!

The discredited doctor hailed by the anti-vaccine movement (nature.com)


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2021)

The second Pfizer shot is kicking my ass, woke up in the middle of the night with a fever and flu like symptoms, slightly better this morning but still a fever and feel like shit.


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> The second Pfizer shot is kicking my ass, woke up in the middle of the night with a fever and flu like symptoms, slightly better this morning but still a fever and feel like shit.


Yep. Same as my daughter.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

It's been 13 days since my first Pfizer and I should be peeking out in my immune response to it. Last night I noticed nasal congestion and this morning a running nose a slight sweat and a tiny bit of nausea. I don't have any allergies that I'm aware of haven't been out much except to the park and grocery store and I've been masked up while doing it. 

My concern is others, if I have covid (I doubt it) I might have spread it, I'm trying to decide if I should get a test. I shouldn't have covid, but then again I shouldn't have a cold or flu (vaccinated) and covid is way more contagious. I think I'll monitor the situation for a spell and decide after a bit more self assessment. It's spring so I could have a slight pollen allergy.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 7, 2021)

Received my first shot yesterday and my arm is sore today but I did run 4 tanks of fuel through the weed wacker following the vaccine. 

When asked for consent to administer the shot, I referred them to my shirt, proclaiming "I'm not chicken." More laughter ensued when they noticed all the 6s in my contact details (June '66) and I noticed her name was Dr. Church. On the way out I recognized my grade 8 teacher, shared some pleasant recollections from 40 years ago, and left feeling optimistic. Every person I interacted with was assured that I appreciated them.  

Now I just need a haircut.


----------



## Justin-case (May 7, 2021)

Three weeks since my second shot of moderna, when do we grow tails and start barking like dogs?


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Three weeks since my second shot of moderna, when do we grow tails and start barking like dogs?


Four more days, tops.

But you should already be 5g capable and receiving your personalized instructions by now.

You may have received a fake vaccine.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2021)

One of the music programs I listen to is from a guy that moved to China to teach and has been leaving there for years. He has not been reporting too much on the virus from there because of what we are going through. He said life there has been mostly normal. People have to wear a mask while on the subway, going to the airport. Everybody has an app on their phone, seems everyone has a mobile phone. When they get an outbreak they quarantine the area, people listen and do not leave their homes. They snuff out the transmissions in a month, the infected area is swarmed with health people and the army, they would do 2 million tests in a day. He said the government probably lies about the covid numbers there but if there was any large amount of cases it would be known as the government jumps in and shuts down the area and that has not been happening. People there are not crazy about their whereabouts being known by the app but accept it as it is used to contact trace people that may come into contact with infected people.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

My appreciation, gratitude and respect to those who are or will be vaccinated. 

I have a rant after our attempts today. And information for MI residents. 

Shots are now "free" and walk in. So we being all home and free today. Went to Family Fare to get our J&J shots. Walk ins my ass. Still must give crazy personal information by means of an invasive registration form. Then wait till you come up in line. So BS on walk ins. After using their computer to attempt to register. I said no to the data mining scheme. Proceeded to engage the pharmacist. I was told only 5 doses are available per day. And only available 1PM - 5PM daily. And registration is a private, not government, third party that is also responsible for limited shots made available. So Spartan-Nash is profiting off your info and being paid to do nothing to actually end this mess. Pharmacist was honestly distraught over the hand tying. 

I'm boycotting Spartan-Nash and suggest the same for all across their multi state monopoly. Get your shots people. I'm running into BS hurdles at every turn. And I'll only take J&J.


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Shots are now "free" and walk in.


Shots were always free.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Shots were always free.


They were $19 to begin with here. And had to have insurance or an approved credit card. Joe fixed that now. I have neither. Fighting for disability. LOL. 

And as experienced. Glad it was easy and free for others.


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My appreciation, gratitude and respect to those who are or will be vaccinated.
> 
> I have a rant after our attempts today. And information for MI residents.
> 
> ...


The information on Oregon's questionnaire didn't seem so invasive to me. Is this the kind of thing you were objecting to?:

(copied from the Oregon covid vaccine eligibility online sign-up form:

1. Do you live, work or volunteer in a health care setting? 
2. Are you a last responder (e.g., state or medical examiner, autopsy technician, forensic administrator, forensic anthropologist, medical-legal death investigator, mortician, funeral home worker, etc.)? 
3. Do you have a medical condition or disability and require an outside health care professional or direct care personnel to deliver in-home services in your home? * 
4. Do you work or volunteer as an emergency medical services (EMS) provider or first responder? *
5. Do you work or volunteer in a correctional setting?
6. Do you work in an early learning or child care setting?
7. Do you work at a public or private K-12 school?
8. What is your date of birth?

9. Are you an adult 45-64 years of age with one or more underlying health conditions with increased risk? *

Cancer
Chronic kidney disease
Chronic lung diseases, including COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease), asthma (moderate-to-severe), interstitial lung disease, cystic fibrosis, and pulmonary hypertension
Dementia or other neurological conditions
Diabetes (type 1 or type 2)
Down Syndrome
Heart conditions (such as heart failure, coronary artery disease, cardiomyopathies, or hypertension)
HIV infection
Immunocompromised state (weakened immune system)
Liver disease
Overweight and obesity (defined as body mass index (BMI) greater than 25 kg/m2)
Pregnancy
Sickle cell disease or thalassemia
Smoking, current or former
Solid organ or blood stem cell transplant
Stroke or cerebrovascular disease
Substance use disorder
10. Are you pregnant and at least 16 years of age? 
11. Are you a migrant seasonal farm worker, seafood or agricultural worker, food processing worker or wildland firefighter? 
12. Do you live in low-income senior housing, senior congregate housing or independent living? 
13. Are you displaced by wildfires? 
14. Are you experiencing houselessness (sheltered or unsheltered)? 
15. Are you an adult 16-44 years of age with one or more underlying health conditions with increased risk? *

Cancer
Chronic kidney disease
Chronic lung diseases, including COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease), asthma (moderate-to-severe), interstitial lung disease, cystic fibrosis, and pulmonary hypertension
Dementia or other neurological conditions
Diabetes (type 1 or type 2)
Down Syndrome
Heart conditions (such as heart failure, coronary artery disease, cardiomyopathies, or hypertension)
HIV infection
Immunocompromised state (weakened immune system)
Liver disease
Overweight and obesity (defined as body mass index (BMI) greater than 25 kg/m2)
Pregnancy
Sickle cell disease or thalassemia
Smoking, current or former
Solid organ or blood stem cell transplant
Stroke or cerebrovascular disease
Substance use disorder
16. Are you a frontline worker as defined by the CDC or a member of a frontline worker’s household?*
17. Do you live in a multigenerational household as defined by OHA?*

Please be sure the information you have provided is accurate to the best of your knowledge.

I understand and give my consent for my information to be used by the state of Oregon and participating institutions and providers.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My appreciation, gratitude and respect to those who are or will be vaccinated.
> 
> I have a rant after our attempts today. And information for MI residents.
> 
> ...


walk in = no appointment necessary

what do you think happens when many people show up at the same time? think. it'll come to you.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> They were $19 to begin with here. And had to have insurance or an approved credit card. Joe fixed that now. I have neither. Fighting for disability. LOL.
> 
> And as experienced. Glad it was easy and free for others.


they are supposed to be free. period. but that's red states for you.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The information on Oregon's questionnaire didn't seem so invasive to me. Is this the kind of thing you were objecting to?:
> 
> (copied from the Oregon covid vaccine eligibility online sign-up form:
> 
> ...


All that is fine. it was family history with full names and info. What? I stopped there. Just shoot me. My name, address and social should be all needed.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4896476


Are you selling blood? LMAO.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The information on Oregon's questionnaire didn't seem so invasive to me. Is this the kind of thing you were objecting to?:
> 
> (copied from the Oregon covid vaccine eligibility online sign-up form:
> 
> ...


they updated and hypertension is no longer excluded in heart condition. if you just have high blood pressure you can still get the shot.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Are you selling blood? LMAO.


Depends, are you buying?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> walk in = no appointment necessary
> 
> what do you think happens when many people show up at the same time? think. it'll come to you.


You know you severely wronged me and family. I forgive you. As I did cover my ass. But prefer to not associate. 

Health and peace. I'll scream. But going home when violence becomes a thought.


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> They were $19 to begin with here.


Anybody that charged for a covid vaccine is in violation of federal law. It is Medicare fraud. You should report them immediately.





__





Reporting Medicare fraud & abuse | Medicare







www.medicare.gov


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 7, 2021)

We got us a potential superspreader today. Young woman who was among the first to ditch her mask and is a daily part of the coffee clatch of 8-10 unmasked people in the tiny office.

My boss thinks she made up the positive result to get off work. But he's also the type that would ignore her warning that she has herpes until he breaks out in mouth chankres.

Oh, these people. So dumb.

Gosh, I sure hope Karen is safe.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We got us a potential superspreader today. Young woman who was among the first to ditch her mask and is a daily part of the coffee catch of 8-10 unmasked people in the tiny office.
> 
> My boss thinks she made up the positive result to get off work. But he's also the type that would ignore her warning that she has herpes until he breaks out in mouth chankres.
> 
> Oh, these people. So dumb.


I'll be masked till death. Helps with allergies at the very least. LOL. 

Peace


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

Charged for your free COVID vaccine? Federal gov't wants you to report it


The federal government has made it clear that these shots are 100% free to consumers. So why are people still being billed?




abc7chicago.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Charged for your free COVID vaccine? Federal gov't wants you to report it
> 
> 
> The federal government has made it clear that these shots are 100% free to consumers. So why are people still being billed?
> ...


TY! Why not?


----------



## TacoMac (May 7, 2021)

I'm not kidding. If they charged you they're breaking the law. The entire thing was covered by Medicare. What they're doing is charging you, then billing Medicare on top of it to double down on their money.

It's flat-out fraud.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm not kidding. If they charged you they're breaking the law. The entire thing was covered by Medicare. What they're doing is charging you, then billing Medicare on top of it to double down on their money.
> 
> It's flat-out fraud.


I agree. And will share with the people who paid I know. See if there is a tip section. As I did not pay. 

We want shots. Sadly only J&J. Vaccine side effect recipient and know a few others. Not sold on safety but I know how safe Covid is. 

TY and peace. Need to find a happier thread. Thank you all for allowing venting. Better.


----------



## printer (May 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4896476


*Scientists are working on vaccines that spread like a disease. What could possibly go wrong?*
Once a COVID-19 vaccine is approved for public use, officials around the world will face the monumental challenge of vaccinating billions of people, a logistical operation rife with thorny ethical questions. What if instead of orchestrating complicated and resource-intensive campaigns to vaccinate humans against emerging infectious diseases like COVID-19, we could instead stop the zoonotic diseases that sometimes leap from animals to people at their source? A small, but growing number of scientists think it’s possible to exploit the self-propagating properties of viruses and use them to spread immunity instead of disease. Can we beat viruses like SARS-CoV-2, the novel coronavirus, at their own game? 

Self-spreading vaccines could indeed entail serious risks, and the prospect of using them raises challenging questions.

Who decides, for instance, where and when a vaccine should be released? Once released, scientists will no longer be in control of the virus. It could mutate, as viruses naturally do. It may jump species. It will cross borders. There will be unexpected outcomes and unintended consequences. There always are.

While it may turn out to be technically feasible to fight emerging infectious diseases like COVID-19, AIDS, Ebola, and Zika with self-spreading viruses, and while the benefits may be significant, how does one weigh those benefits against what may be even greater risks?








Scientists are working on vaccines that spread like a disease. What could possibly go wrong?


Self-spreading vaccines that use viruses to confer immunity instead of disease among wild animals could help stop animal diseases from jumping to humans, quashing the next pandemic before it starts. But the new technology is not without risks.




thebulletin.org


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I'm not kidding. If they charged you they're breaking the law. The entire thing was covered by Medicare. What they're doing is charging you, then billing Medicare on top of it to double down on their money.
> 
> It's flat-out fraud.


They do bill people's insurance companies for the materials used to administer the vaccine. If you aren't covered by Medicare or Medicaid, they ask for your insurance card and bill your insurance for the materials used, not the vaccine. That is how it was done when I got mine. IDK what they do if you aren't insured.


----------



## hanimmal (May 7, 2021)

printer said:


> *Scientists are working on vaccines that spread like a disease. What could possibly go wrong?*
> Once a COVID-19 vaccine is approved for public use, officials around the world will face the monumental challenge of vaccinating billions of people, a logistical operation rife with thorny ethical questions. *What **if* instead of orchestrating complicated and resource-intensive campaigns to vaccinate humans against emerging infectious diseases like COVID-19, we could instead stop the zoonotic diseases that sometimes leap from animals to people at their source? A small, but growing number of scientists think it’s possible to exploit the self-propagating properties of viruses and use them to spread immunity instead of disease. Can we beat viruses like SARS-CoV-2, the novel coronavirus, at their own game?
> 
> Self-spreading vaccines could indeed entail serious risks, and the prospect of using them raises challenging questions.
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2021)

printer said:


> *Scientists are working on vaccines that spread like a disease. What could possibly go wrong?*
> Once a COVID-19 vaccine is approved for public use, officials around the world will face the monumental challenge of vaccinating billions of people, a logistical operation rife with thorny ethical questions. What if instead of orchestrating complicated and resource-intensive campaigns to vaccinate humans against emerging infectious diseases like COVID-19, we could instead stop the zoonotic diseases that sometimes leap from animals to people at their source? A small, but growing number of scientists think it’s possible to exploit the self-propagating properties of viruses and use them to spread immunity instead of disease. Can we beat viruses like SARS-CoV-2, the novel coronavirus, at their own game?
> 
> Self-spreading vaccines could indeed entail serious risks, and the prospect of using them raises challenging questions.
> ...


hmm, yes, what could possibly go wrong? 

Polychorinated Bi-phenyl compounds were once thought to be safe too. Monsanto was planning to roll them out for a very wide range of uses:

_PCBs were designed to be used in electrical insulation; flameproofers; paints; varnishes; adhesives; lacquers; transparent and moisture proof paper; heat transfer; impregnation; delustering rayon; plasticizers; fireproofing cloth; ink; lubrication; temperature control equipment; *and chewing gum* 

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1057/s41271-018-0146-8_


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> hmm, yes, what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Polychorinated Bi-phenyl compounds were once thought to be safe too. Monsanto was planning to roll them out for a very wide range of uses:
> 
> ...


Who says American, Canadian or European scientists will unleash this wonder on the world? Soon many countries will have the technological means to do this and after that, small organizations and even individuals. The world will not be destroyed by nuclear weapons, self replicating Nano machines (viruses) are another matter all together. Technology empowers the individual and some individuals are mad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 7, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2021)

Symptoms finally starting to let up, I had chills,headache,fever,nausea and body ache, felt like having the flu. If the vaccine keeps me from getting covid it was well worth it, I've seen first hand what covid does to a person.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 7, 2021)

My friend that got covid over 5 weeks ago is still struggling to recover.


----------



## schuylaar (May 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> They do bill people's insurance companies for the materials used to administer the vaccine. If you aren't covered by Medicare or Medicaid, they ask for your insurance card and bill your insurance for the materials used, not the vaccine. That is how it was done when I got mine. IDK what they do if you aren't insured.


How much does the COVID-19 vaccine cost?

COVID-19 vaccine is free of charge for everyone. Participating pharmacies will bill private and public insurance for the vaccine administration fee. For uninsured patients, this fee will be reimbursed through the Health Resources and Services Administration's Provider Relief Fund.Apr 12, 2021

*COVID-19 Vaccination Federal Retail Pharmacy Partnership Program FAQs*


----------



## Fogdog (May 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> How much does the COVID-19 vaccine cost?
> 
> COVID-19 vaccine is free of charge for everyone. Participating pharmacies will bill private and public insurance for the vaccine administration fee. For uninsured patients, this fee will be reimbursed through the Health Resources and Services Administration's Provider Relief Fund.Apr 12, 2021
> *COVID-19 Vaccination Federal Retail Pharmacy Partnership Program FAQs*


The vaccine was paid for by the govt. The materials used to give the injection were billed to my insurance. I don't know what the costs were. Nothing out of my pocket.


----------



## BurtMaklin (May 8, 2021)

Got my shot yesterday. Gonna need it too, shit is out of control here and the construction idiots on jobs sites I visit seem to believe they won't get it because they "work construction". Full on retards!!!!! 

Other than a little tenderness around the needle puncture, a slight headache and being a little stiff, no big deal at all. 

I got the AstraZenica shot too, so you know I'm gonna die of a blood clot. Lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 8, 2021)

BurtMaklin said:


> Got my shot yesterday. Gonna need it too, shit is out of control here and the construction idiots on jobs sites I visit seem to believe they won't get it because they "work construction". Full on retards!!!!!
> 
> Other than a little tenderness around the needle puncture, a slight headache and being a little stiff, no big deal at all.
> 
> I got the AstraZenica shot too, so you know I'm gonna die of a blood clot. Lol.


An outbreak in the city close to me had 20ish positives from the construction site now it’s grown to 50ish due to family contact. This shit is real, get the fucking shot . Maybe someday I’ll be able to fly and see my oldest daughter, it’s going on 2 years .


----------



## BurtMaklin (May 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> An outbreak in the city close to me had 20ish positives from the construction site now it’s grown to 50ish due to family contact. This shit is real, get the fucking shot . Maybe someday I’ll be able to fly and see my oldest daughter, it’s going on 2 years .


As a concrete mixer driver at the third largest construction company here we have at least six large projects (two hospital sites and 4 high rises) on the go right now and only one site is taking it seriously. The rest wear no masks and five or six guys stand a foot apart, the curb and sidewalk crews are even worse with like 9 guys in a row that all hop in pickups with no masks. Thankfully it's outside and I'm usually in the cab or perched above them on my pedestal. I have flat out refused to work the chute like I normally do, thankfully it's optional. I have been openly laughed at and called stupid for protecting my family. Unbelievable stupidity!!


----------



## Budley Doright (May 8, 2021)

BurtMaklin said:


> As a concrete mixer driver at the third largest construction company here we have at least six large projects (two hospital sites and 4 high rises) on the go right now and only one site is taking it seriously. The rest wear no masks and five or six guys stand a foot apart, the curb and sidewalk crews are even worse with like 9 guys in a row that all hop in pickups with no masks. Thankfully it's outside and I'm usually in the cab or perched above them on my pedestal. I have flat out refused to work the chute like I normally do, thankfully it's optional. I have been openly laughed at and called stupid for protecting my family. Unbelievable stupidity!!


Yes stupidity!!! I went into the office last week only to find a few running around without masking up. The one guy I told to put a fucking mask on is now waiting to get tested due to close exposure. People just don’t seem to get it. If he tests positive we will be shutting down and an office wide testing will have to be done . I know I’m not stepping foot in that place again “ever” lol. 4 years then they can suck my balls and I’ll pension out. A year ago I loved my job, now I hate it because of all the assholes this virus has exposed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes stupidity!!! I went into the office last week only to find a few running around without masking up. The one guy I told to put a fucking mask on is now waiting to get tested due to close exposure. People just don’t seem to get it. If he tests positive we will be shutting down and an office wide testing will have to be done . I know I’m not stepping foot in that place again “ever” lol. 4 years then they can suck my balls and I’ll pension out. A year ago I loved my job, now I hate it because of all the assholes this virus has exposed.


The owner is a moron for not enforcing mask rules, shutting down, cleaning and illness all disrupt business and cost money. Perhaps you should just report people to the government directly, pull out your phone and call the cops, don't say a word, let them pay the fine. They don't give a fuck about you, why should you care about them paying a fine? It's not like there isn't a fucking major crises there!

When the cops show up and issue a few fines for a grand or two and another one on the owner, that might make an impression. You're vaccinated and can work from home for now, so I guess keeping yer head down is the smart thing to do. I dunno what it will be like next year when many of the morons who refuse to wear masks will also be running around unvaccinated. The vaccines are coming out of emergency use though and many employers will make them mandatory, so see your boss about making it policy. Tell him it's a great chance to get rid of people with poor judgement and an opportunity to cull the stupid.


----------



## BurtMaklin (May 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes stupidity!!! I went into the office last week only to find a few running around without masking up. The one guy I told to put a fucking mask on is now waiting to get tested due to close exposure. People just don’t seem to get it. If he tests positive we will be shutting down and an office wide testing will have to be done . I know I’m not stepping foot in that place again “ever” lol. 4 years then they can suck my balls and I’ll pension out. A year ago I loved my job, now I hate it because of all the assholes this virus has exposed.


I'm not sure where this idea that your family and friends are impervious to covid comes from, but my wife had to rat out our neighbours in our daycare bubble for having a family sleep over with both sets of grandparents, cousins and another neighbor kid.

I've had 4 covid tests in the last month and the first three were uncomfortable as fuck, but the last girl shoved that swab into my brain, did a 5 count then twisted that thing like she was getting the last drop of peanut butter out of the jar. Ouch!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 8, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The vaccine was paid for by the govt. The materials used to give the injection were billed to my insurance. I don't know what the costs were. Nothing out of my pocket.


FYI, every dry-iced shipment of vaccine is shipped with a box containing EVERY supply needed down to swabs and alcohol and bandages.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 8, 2021)

BurtMaklin said:


> I'm not sure where this idea that your family and friends are impervious to covid, but my wife had to rat out our neighbours in our daycare bubble for having a family sleep over with both sets of grandparents, cousins and another neighbor kid.
> 
> I've had 4 covid tests in the last month and the first three were uncomfortable as fuck, but the last girl shoved that swab into my brain, did a 5 count then twisted that thing like she was getting the last drop of peanut butter out of the jar. Ouch!!!


I noticed last night that the weekly rental beside me had a family move in ....... owned by a close family member ..... disrespect runs rampant here .


----------



## Budley Doright (May 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The owner is a moron for not enforcing mask rules, shutting down, cleaning and illness all disrupt business and cost money. Perhaps you should just report people to the government directly, pull out your phone and call the cops, don't say a word, let them pay the fine. They don't give a fuck about you, why should you care about them paying a fine? It's not like there isn't a fucking major crises there!
> 
> When the cops show up and issue a few fines for a grand or two and another one on the owner, that might make an impression. You're vaccinated and can work from home for now, so I guess keeping yer head down is the smart thing to do. I dunno what it will be like next year when many of the morons who refuse to wear masks will also be running around unvaccinated. The vaccines are coming out of emergency use though and many employers will make them mandatory, so see your boss about making it policy. Tell him it's a great chance to get rid of people with poor judgement and an opportunity to cull the stupid.


Ya well it’s against my nature to rat but hopefully the people effected will speak up. There is a huge mindset that have basically given up but by my rudimentary poll their mostly stupid fucks.


----------



## schuylaar (May 8, 2021)

BurtMaklin said:


> As a concrete mixer driver at the third largest construction company here we have at least six large projects (two hospital sites and 4 high rises) on the go right now and only one site is taking it seriously. The rest wear no masks and five or six guys stand a foot apart, the curb and sidewalk crews are even worse with like 9 guys in a row that all hop in pickups with no masks. Thankfully it's outside and I'm usually in the cab or perched above them on my pedestal. I have flat out refused to work the chute like I normally do, thankfully it's optional. I have been openly laughed at and called stupid for protecting my family. Unbelievable stupidity!!


a large well known company here in the US is finishing my building and they all wore masks. they're starting with concrete on the outside now so the guys hand digging because the bucket would rip data cords. they were not wearing masks. guy running bucket wasn't either.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2021)

I work construction framing houses in one of the bluest cities in the nation. Working outside we never wear masks but we are also rarely in super close contact for any extended amount of time. If we're working inside masks are always worn by all trades as long as a gc is around. Otherwise most dont bother

I haven't talked to anyone in my line of work who thinks it's a hoax, just "overblown" even though they've all mentioned knowing someone who died or got seriously sick from covid. They're all sure it wont happen to them though

Trades people are fairly retarded, by and large


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> their mostly stupid fucks.


* they're


----------



## mooray (May 8, 2021)

You ain't that good, you missed *affected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I work construction framing houses in one of the bluest cities in the nation. Working outside we never wear masks but we are also rarely in super close contact for any extended amount of time. If we're working inside masks are always worn by all trades as long as a gc is around. Otherwise most dont bother
> 
> I haven't talked to anyone in my line of work who thinks it's a hoax, just "overblown" even though they've all mentioned knowing someone who died or got seriously sick from covid. They're all sure it wont happen to them though
> 
> Trades people are fairly retarded, by and large


Been there done that!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2021)

I am going to give this t shirt that I made to the very nice gentleman that helps with paperwork and information on vaccines where I got mine. He was very informative, compassionate , friendly and positive. I hope he likes it. He waits with everyone after the first shot and is so warm and welcoming .


----------



## potroastV2 (May 8, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am going to give this t shirt that I made to the very nice gentleman that helps with paperwork and information on vaccines where I got mine. He was very informative, compassionate , friendly and positive. I hope he likes it. He waits with everyone after the first shot and is so warm and welcoming .



Hey Amber, I'm wondering what you think about the conspiracy theory from the anti-vaxxers who say that the hospitals are lying about the number of deaths from covid. They are saying that most of those deaths were from other things, and not related to the virus.

It's justification for them being afraid of getting a shot.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 8, 2021)

mooray said:


> You ain't that good, you missed *affected.


that's because 

TLDR


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Hey Amber, I'm wondering what you think about the conspiracy theory from the anti-vaxxers who say that the hospitals are lying about the number of deaths from covid. They are saying that most of those deaths were from other things, and not related to the virus.
> 
> It's justification for them being afraid of getting a shot.


I think they have mental illness.


----------



## mooray (May 8, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> that's because
> 
> TLDR


The part you corrected was at the end of the post.


----------



## xtsho (May 8, 2021)

They have walk up shots at the Convention Center in Portland now. No appointment needed. Although you can schedule an appointment if you want. I'll be getting my first shot in a week or so. I wanted to just go to the Walgreens down the street but they don't have any available appointments for awhile or doses. I don't know which. It just always says no appointments available when I select that location on the online vaccine locator. So the Convention Center it is.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

PolitiFact | Debunking the anti-vaccine hoax about ‘vaccine shedding’ 

*Debunking the anti-vaccine hoax about ‘vaccine shedding’ 

IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*

Medical experts and the CDC said it’s not biologically possible for the COVID-19 vaccine to “shed” or affect unvaccinated people, despite what anti-vaccine activists claim.
The misinformation about “vaccine shedding” has had a real-world impact. One Miami private school recently instructed immunized teachers to stay away from students, citing the baseless claim that unvaccinated people can experience menstrual irregularities and other reproductive harm simply from interacting with vaccinated people.
There is no evidence that the COVID-19 vaccines cause fertility or menstruation problems in people who get them, let alone in their close contacts, experts said.
In April, faculty and staff at a small Miami private school received a letter telling them that if they chose to get the COVID-19 vaccine, they would have to keep their distance from the students. A week later, one fifth-grade student sent an email home to her parents from the school.

The teacher "is telling us to stay away from you guys," the student wrote, according to reports. 

The episode at the Centner Academy is the latest example of online misinformation seeping into the real world. School co-founder Leila Centner framed the policy as a matter of protecting the unvaccinated people from "being negatively impacted" by those who got their COVID-19 shots. 

"We have at least three women with menstrual cycles impacted after having spent time with a vaccinated person," Centner said.

The notion that the COVID-19 vaccines can be "shed" like the coronavirus itself "is a conspiracy that has been created to weaken trust" in the vaccines, said Christopher Zahn, vice president of practice activities at the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists.

The script-flipping narrative not only dissuades people from getting the vaccine, but also seeks to isolate or punish those who have.

The misinformation has taken a hold anyway — well beyond one school in Miami. Businesses in Canada asked vaccinated customers to stick to curbside pickup. And on Facebook, Instagram and Twitter, users shared warnings that serious side effects, including menstrual irregularities and infertility, can come from contact with vaccinated people.

PolitiFact talked to medical experts about what emerged in April as a prevailing narrative within the anti-vaccine community. The claims about "vaccine shedding" are not only false, but also biologically impossible given the construction of the COVID-19 vaccines. 

"There is absolutely no biological mechanism for any COVID-19 vaccine side effects or vaccine components to shed to others," said Dr. Shruti Gohil, the associate medical director for epidemiology and infection prevention at the University of California, Irvine.

COVID-19 vaccines do not ‘shed’
The notice sent out at Centner Academy stirred so much controversy that a reporter asked about it during a White House press briefing. But the facts aren’t up for debate.

None of the three COVID-19 vaccines approved for use in the U.S. "can possibly affect a person who has not been vaccinated, and this includes their menstruation, fertility, and pregnancy," said Dr. Jennifer Gunter, a gynecologist who has written about the vaccines, in a blog post. "Let me be very clear. The COVID-19 vaccines cannot affect anyone by proxy."

"In fact, the opposite is true," added John Grabenstein, the associate director for scientific communications at the Immunization Action Coalition. "By being vaccinated, one avoids being infected and so does not become a COVID-19 virus factory."

The vaccines use different technologies to instruct cells to make versions of one spike protein found on the coronavirus, so the immune system can mount a response to it, said Dr. Paul A. Offit, chair of vaccinology at the University of Pennsylvania’s Perelman School of Medicine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 8, 2021)

PolitiFact | Tucker Carlson’s misleading claim about deaths after COVID-19 vaccine 

*Tucker Carlson’s misleading claim about deaths after COVID-19 vaccine*
*IF YOUR TIME IS SHORT*

Tucker Carlson was citing data from the federal Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System database, or VAERS. The VAERS system is open to anyone, and reports to it are not verified, making it a breeding ground for misinformation about vaccine safety.
The entries in the VAERS database are not enough to determine whether a vaccine causes death or any other adverse event, experts said. People can die after getting vaccinated for any number of reasons unrelated to the vaccine.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention analyzed the death reports submitted to VAERS through May 3 and concluded that there’s no “causal link to COVID-19 vaccines.”
See the sources for this fact-check

Fox News host Tucker Carlson suggested that thousands of Americans have died since December because of the COVID-19 vaccines, citing an unverified federal database that has become a breeding ground for anti-vaccine misinformation.

The comments were the latest in a series of controversial remarks by Carlson raising doubts about the vaccines, which clinical trials and real-world studies have shown both safe and effective.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (May 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They have walk up shots at the Convention Center in Portland now. No appointment needed. Although you can schedule an appointment if you want. I'll be getting my first shot in a week or so. I wanted to just go to the Walgreens down the street but they don't have any available appointments for awhile or doses. I don't know which. It just always says no appointments available when I select that location on the online vaccine locator. So the Convention Center it is.


You gotta check when they update appointments for the next week. I called Safeway and they told me they do it Monday, so I checked the first Monday when I woke up at 1pm and they had 1 appointment that went in a few minutes. It was late anyways so I didn't really want it.

Next Monday I checked and they had one appointment left at 4:00pm on 4-20 so I took it. Thankfully all the Coloradan's needed 4:20 on 4-20 off to some reason, lol.

If I would have woken up early I could of probably had my pick, but I don't wake up early.

Anyways, got my first Pfizer on 4-20. My second is on Tuesday. Everyone else in my family had to travel downtown to get it, but I got lucky and only have to drive about 2 miles to my local Safeway. I was happy to find out it was the Pfizer too. Just a mild sore arm the first day. We'll see what the second one feels like in a few days.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 8, 2021)

I won't be getting the vaccine because I had COVID last year, along with my family (who caught it from me after a trip to Saigon Jan 2020).
At age 65, didn't really affect me, no fever, slightly unwell for a week, blocked ear on and off for 6 weeks and a hacking cough.
At age 40, it really hit my wife hard, high fever and flat out on the sofa for 10 days, she got a relative to stay and nurse her, couldn't get up unaided.
At age 9, my son just had fever for 3 days, same as any other flu.
We all coughed for 6-8 weeks.

My 23 year old daughter showed no symptoms, even though she was living with us the entire 2 months.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 8, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I won't be getting the vaccine because I had COVID last year, along with my family (who caught it from me after a trip to Saigon Jan 2020).
> At age 65, didn't really affect me, no fever, slightly unwell for a week, blocked ear on and off for 6 weeks and a hacking cough.
> At age 40, it really hit my wife hard, high fever and flat out on the sofa for 10 days, she got a relative to stay and nurse her, couldn't get up unaided.
> At age 9, my son just had fever for 3 days, same as any other flu.
> ...


so you are 25 years older than your wife who is 40 and you have a 23 year-old daughter?


----------



## xtsho (May 9, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You gotta check when they update appointments for the next week. I called Safeway and they told me they do it Monday, so I checked the first Monday when I woke up at 1pm and they had 1 appointment that went in a few minutes. It was late anyways so I didn't really want it.
> 
> Next Monday I checked and they had one appointment left at 4:00pm on 4-20 so I took it. Thankfully all the Coloradan's needed 4:20 on 4-20 off to some reason, lol.
> 
> ...


The Pfizer vaccine is the one they're giving out at the Convention Center. To be honest though I haven't really been following the different vaccines except I do know one allegedly caused blood clots in a few recipients. I'm not worried about that and will take whichever is available when I go to get my shot.


----------



## TacoMac (May 9, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I won't be getting the vaccine because I had COVID last year, along with my family (who caught it from me after a trip to Saigon Jan 2020).
> At age 65, didn't really affect me, no fever, slightly unwell for a week, blocked ear on and off for 6 weeks and a hacking cough.
> At age 40, it really hit my wife hard, high fever and flat out on the sofa for 10 days, she got a relative to stay and nurse her, couldn't get up unaided.
> At age 9, my son just had fever for 3 days, same as any other flu.
> ...


There's a lot to unpack in that post, not the least of which is: what the hell is a 65 year old man doing naming himself a girls name and using some sort of furry fetish avatar?

By the way, having already had covid doesn't protect you. If you get one of these new strains, especially the Indian one, you will in all likelihood die.

Get vaccinated.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> There's a lot to unpack in that post, not the least of which is: what the hell is a 65 year old man doing naming himself a girls name and using some sort of furry fetish avatar?
> 
> By the way, having already had covid doesn't protect you. If you get one of these new strains, especially the Indian one, you will in all likelihood die.
> 
> Get vaccinated.


Not to mention what is a 65 year old man doing with a 40 year old women!
Is the Indian Covid 19 virus a new one that is more deadly then the other variants? It’s heartbreaking what is happening in India. 1 million deaths expected by August, not to mention the many unaccounted for. Religious ceremonies that were allowed by idiot Modi to blame for so much death. Religions suck!


----------



## TacoMac (May 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> But but but, isn't it OK to be a man with female characteristics? Isn't there a whole thread on how cool that is? And I applaud him for landing tail that is 25 years younger, I would love to see images of the beasts you are with. @sarahJane211 And actually, nowhere did he/she identify her gender. Boy the party of unity and understanding is sure quick to judge others.
> 
> Its comical all the trash here. Ill just leave this comment here, let you all chime in since you have nothing better to do than sit around for the next variant to come. Seriously, get a life. And if you don't know which vaccine to get, here is a helper. Again, Ill just leave this here, I won't check back, but yet I bet 10 people comment on this. Just like Trump living in your head rent free, just like you all do in mom's basement. Don't forget to tell her happy mothers day later too. Or I can. Carry on, comment away I won't read them . Toodles losers.
> 
> View attachment 4897585


Welcome sock puppet!

What was the name of your account that was banned?


----------



## Grandpapy (May 9, 2021)

Cremation fire wood for sale. Cheap, Call me.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 9, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You gotta check when they update appointments for the next week. I called Safeway and they told me they do it Monday, so I checked the first Monday when I woke up at 1pm and they had 1 appointment that went in a few minutes. It was late anyways so I didn't really want it.
> 
> Next Monday I checked and they had one appointment left at 4:00pm on 4-20 so I took it. Thankfully all the Coloradan's needed 4:20 on 4-20 off to some reason, lol.
> 
> ...


Good for you, I'm fully Phizerfied, second shot 4 wks ago a feeling of fatigue, have seen friends complain of sickness after both shots though,but judging your reaction to 1st I'd say its a good bet you will not be sick and maybe just tired.ccguns


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2021)

Not to mentions the millions and billions of people fully vaccinated that had absolutely ZERO side effects from both shots!! ....like myself, my husband my entire family and the hundreds of people I have been asking for the last 4 months.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 9, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Not to mentions the millions and billions of people fully vaccinated that had absolutely ZERO side effects from both shots!! ....like myself, my husband my entire family and the hundreds of people I have been asking for the last 4 months.


OK, Doc I put myself in your 0 category as I do not consider a little fatigue to really be a effect.ccguns


----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I won't be getting the vaccine because I had COVID last year...We all coughed for 6-8 weeks.


seems retarded but it's your grave


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 9, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> OK, Doc I put myself in your 0 category as I do not consider a little fatigue to really be a effect.ccguns


Nor should a sore arm. We need more of these Covid patrols around the world.

I found some more totally cool t shirt iron ons.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4897788


We are carrying elephants and morons on our backs and will for awhile. Society has forgotten how to impose discipline on idiots and politicians are afraid to lead or take a firm stand. Common sense is seen as authoritarian by those who lack a basic understanding of human nature. Authoritarian is power for it's own sake, policy pursued to save lives in accordance to expert advice and following laws already on the books, is not authoritarian. This might even include mandatory vaccinations, large fines for violations and even internment for the recalcitrant. It is by intentions that such things are judged, if the intention is to save thousands of lives and mass illness, then it is leadership in a democratic society that values liberty. Liberty is freedom under the constitution and the rule of law, this pandemic revealed many who think they are above the law, they believe they have rights and no responsibilities.

Those who protest masks (churches come to mind) go to those protests wearing clothes, the kind of "freedom" they advocate, should mean it would be perfectly legal to go around butt naked (wearing a mask of course). Being nude never killed anybody (don't fart with covid), not wearing a mask does kill people. So being publicly nude is a more moral choice than being in public without a mask.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2021)

Pandering to a minority of racist and antisocial morons has costs. No vaccine passports means many businesses will move out unless the feds offer POV with secure documents. Biden could ban air travel to those states who don't have them and require serum testing to get a secure federal POV.

I don't think the Canadian or other governments will accept state issued POV, especially since there is wide spread forgery. I can see many businesses suing Florida and this bonehead move costing the state billions of dollars and much business. All the other cruise lines are doing the same thing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Norwegian Cruise Line CEO says it will stop sailing out of Florida if the state does not allow it to verify COVID-19 vaccinations (yahoo.com) 

*Norwegian Cruise Line CEO says it will stop sailing out of Florida if the state does not allow it to verify COVID-19 vaccinations*
https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=Ron%20DeSantis

In April, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis issued an executive order banning local businesses from requiring proof of vaccination.
That same month, Norwegian Cruise Line Holdings announced a sweeping vaccine mandate.
Now, the cruise line may have to boycott sailing out of Florida.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 10, 2021)

The more vaccine cowards, the more likely you'll see masks.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Masks May Become Seasonal Wear, Dr. Anthony Fauci Says On ‘Meet The Press’ (yahoo.com) 

*Masks May Become Seasonal Wear, Dr. Anthony Fauci Says On ‘Meet The Press’*
The pandemic is easing, but there’s still uncertainty about when and where to wear protective masks. Dr. Anthony Fauci once again stepped into the breach on Sunday’s _Meet The Press_ on NBC, claiming mask-wearing could eventually become “seasonal.”

Fauci said Americans have gotten used to wearing face coverings, which he said “diminishes respiratory diseases.”

The statement marks yet another milestone in Fauci’s ongoing mask advice. Notorious for once stating, “There’s no reason to be walking around with a mask,” he has since altered his views, claiming he made that statement to boost the availability of PPE to first responders early in the pandemic.

Government agencies like the National Health Institute and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have also shifted their policies on masks. It wasn’t until April 3 of last year that the CDC urged everyone to wear one.

On Sunday, Fauci again opined about mask etiquette.

“We’ve had practically a non-existent flu season this year merely because people were doing the kinds of public health things that were directed predominantly against COVID-19,” Fauci said.

“So it is conceivable that as we go on, a year or two or more from now, that during certain seasonal periods when you have respiratory-borne viruses like the flu, people might actually elect to wear masks to diminish the likelihood that you’ll spread these respiratory-borne diseases,” Fauci said.

He also predicted that we won’t see another surge in COVID-19 cases this fall if the majority of Americans get the vaccine.


----------



## printer (May 10, 2021)

*Not Just Coronavirus: Asians Have Worn Face Masks for Decades*
TAIPEI - Face masks are considered by many a useful way to stop the contraction and spread of the new coronavirus. The tiny surgical aids are less common in Western countries despite growing outbreaks in Europe and the United States. But its use has exploded in Asia. That’s because Asians, especially in Japan, China and Taiwan, have worn masks for a host of cultural and environmental reasons, including non-medical ones, since at least the 1950s.

Japanese wear masks when feeling sick as a courtesy to stop any sneezes from landing on other people. Japanese women mask their faces on days when they don’t have time to put on makeup. Philippine motorcycle riders wear masks to deflect vehicular exhausts in heavy traffic. In Taiwan, citizens say masks keep their faces warm in the winter and offer a sense of protection from air pollution, including any airborne germs.

Masks have become so popular that some manufacturers make them purely for fashionable use, with no protective function. 

“In Asia it’s a bigger thing to be wearing the mask in Asia because it’s already ingrained in their culture to do it under other circumstances a lot more than here in the United States,” said Bradley Sutton, an American who once lived in Japan. 








Not Just Coronavirus: Asians Have Worn Face Masks for Decades


People from Japan into Southeast Asia cover their mouths to deflect exhaust, pollution and cold air, Some are hiding their faces




www.voanews.com


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> *Not to mention what is a 65 year old man doing with a 40 year old women!*
> Is the Indian Covid 19 virus a new one that is more deadly then the other variants? It’s heartbreaking what is happening in India. 1 million deaths expected by August, not to mention the many unaccounted for. Religious ceremonies that were allowed by idiot Modi to blame for so much death. Religions suck!


Having fun?


----------



## mooray (May 10, 2021)

The question is actually, what's a 40yo woman doing with a 65yo man?


----------



## xtsho (May 10, 2021)

printer said:


> *Not Just Coronavirus: Asians Have Worn Face Masks for Decades*
> TAIPEI - Face masks are considered by many a useful way to stop the contraction and spread of the new coronavirus. The tiny surgical aids are less common in Western countries despite growing outbreaks in Europe and the United States. But its use has exploded in Asia. That’s because Asians, especially in Japan, China and Taiwan, have worn masks for a host of cultural and environmental reasons, including non-medical ones, since at least the 1950s.
> 
> Japanese wear masks when feeling sick as a courtesy to stop any sneezes from landing on other people. Japanese women mask their faces on days when they don’t have time to put on makeup. Philippine motorcycle riders wear masks to deflect vehicular exhausts in heavy traffic. In Taiwan, citizens say masks keep their faces warm in the winter and offer a sense of protection from air pollution, including any airborne germs.
> ...


I've been shopping in Asian markets for decades. 20 years ago I would see people wearing masks. I never gave it any thought. I just assumed they had some kind of ailment that made them vulnerable so they were protecting themselves. 

All I know is vaccinated or not, going forward I will be wearing a mask when out in crowded public spaces. I've wanted to for years and now I can because it has become the norm. At least for some of us.

The writings been on the wall for years. SARS, Swine Flu, other stuff. Covid will not be the last and the next will probably be worse.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've been shopping in Asian markets for decades. 20 years ago I would see people wearing masks. I never gave it any thought. I just assumed they had some kind of ailment that made them vulnerable so they were protecting themselves.
> 
> All I know is vaccinated or not, going forward I will be wearing a mask when out in crowded public spaces. I've wanted to for years and now I can because it has become the norm. At least for some of us.
> 
> The writings been on the wall for years. SARS, Swine Flu, other stuff. Covid will not be the last and the next will probably be worse.


I’m going to be doing the same.


----------



## Fogdog (May 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Not to mentions the millions and billions of people fully vaccinated that had absolutely ZERO side effects from both shots!! ....like myself, my husband my entire family and the hundreds of people I have been asking for the last 4 months.


Me too. Sore arm. Other than an overall sense of relief, I didn't have any side effects. 2nd shot done. Probably a booster some time in the near future.


----------



## schuylaar (May 10, 2021)

Dracula's castle proves an ideal setting for COVID-19 jabs


BUCHAREST (AP) — At Dracula’s castle in picturesque Transylvania, Romanian doctors are offering a jab in the arm rather than a stake through the heart. A COVID-19 vaccination center has been set up on the periphery of Romania's Bran Castle, which is purported to be the inspiration behind...




apnews.com


----------



## 1212ham (May 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Not to mentions the millions and billions of people fully vaccinated that had absolutely ZERO side effects from both shots!! ....like myself, my husband my entire family and the hundreds of people I have been asking for the last 4 months.


Just the sore arm both times. Pfizer.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Me too. Sore arm. Other than an overall sense of relief, I didn't have any side effects. 2nd shot done. Probably a booster some time in the near future.


A booster is in the future for sure(to many variants and prob. more to come),also many scientists are not sure what's up w/influenza due to fact that we basically skipped a season. They aren't sure if our immunity is now weakened or what type of strain is next or if it will be weaker or stronger. I'm hoping they can apply the mrna concept that is in the Phizer and Moderna shots as this is very versatile and can be matched to the current strain that circulates far more effectively than matching the vaccine to the influenza strain that circulates 1st in Australia as it always mutates by the time it's here and has been as low as 35% effective. I've never gotten a flu shot but if they use the same tech as in the corona shots I mentioned it will be spot on effective and I'll get one.ccguns


----------



## captainmorgan (May 11, 2021)

Study: 99.75% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients weren't vaccinated


The study found that 0.3% of infections occurred in people who were fully vaccinated.




www.axios.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Study: 99.75% of hospitalized COVID-19 patients weren't vaccinated
> 
> 
> The study found that 0.3% of infections occurred in people who were fully vaccinated.
> ...


I think the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines will be coming out of emergency use for adults soon and by fall for kids, at least that's what the experts are saying. When this happens you might see some dramatic changes like mandatory vaccinations for the military, cops, first responders and perhaps all federal employees. Schools will require POV and anybody who works for a federally regulated business, planes, trains, buses etc.

Another thing coming out of emergency use statues will do is free up healthcare insurance companies to fuck over people who are unvaccinated and who get sick with covid after a cut off date. If you can't provide POV you'll pay more for health insurance, there will be a hefty premium on stupidity and your employer won't want to pay it either. Insurance companies aren't gonna foot the bill for these stupid cunts any longer than they have to and Biden won't do a thing about it either.


----------



## printer (May 11, 2021)

*Brewery's free 'vaccine shot and a beer' program is roaring success *
To encourage customers to get vaccinated, local micro-breweries in Buffalo, New York, turned to pop-up vaccination clinics.

First reported by Buffalo News, Erie county bars and the health department are teaming up in a partnership called Shot and a Chaser program to serve beer and vaccinated shots to increase interest in getting vaccinated, The Guardian reported.

Breweries are offering Moderna vaccines with a free pint glass and coupons for the vaccinated person’s choice of drink. Because the Moderna shot requires two visits, a second free pint glass will be offered to the customer four weeks later.

“Here’s a good incentive,” the Erie county executive Mark Poloncarz told the Buffalo News last week. “If this doesn’t work, I don’t know what will. Help get on the vaccine train, and if it takes a beer to do it, that’s OK. This is Buffalo. We love our beer.”

“We’re going to do more people today at our first-dose clinics than most of our first-dose clinics in the last week combined,” Poloncarz said. “It’s been a success. We figured it would be pretty good, but now we’re seeing the results.”








Brewery’s free ‘vaccine shot and a beer’ program is roaring success


Get a shot while drinking one too.




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

printer said:


> *Brewery's free 'vaccine shot and a beer' program is roaring success *
> To encourage customers to get vaccinated, local micro-breweries in Buffalo, New York, turned to pop-up vaccination clinics.
> 
> First reported by Buffalo News, Erie county bars and the health department are teaming up in a partnership called Shot and a Chaser program to serve beer and vaccinated shots to increase interest in getting vaccinated, The Guardian reported.
> ...


Put a free beer sign up and see what happens...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Dracula's castle proves an ideal setting for COVID-19 jabs
> 
> 
> BUCHAREST (AP) — At Dracula’s castle in picturesque Transylvania, Romanian doctors are offering a jab in the arm rather than a stake through the heart. A COVID-19 vaccination center has been set up on the periphery of Romania's Bran Castle, which is purported to be the inspiration behind...
> ...


That is so cool! The vaccination diploma is totally Rad. I want one.

Our vaccine cards are pathetic! They are so unofficial and cheap. They even forgot to fill the first dose date out for my husbands card. Some cards are just printed in with dates of the vaccine and others are typed. There is like no way to officially prove you are vaccinated because the CDC doesn’t keep records.

At my Oncology job only 40% of the work force has gotten vaccinated ! 

the company really stepped it up and gave a $3,200 dollar bonus for us front line workers who worked this past year during this shit. I figure they got a huge Covid stimulus package and didn’t use much of it because cancer business never shut down or slowed down and never laid one person off .now they need to get rid of the extra cash lying around in a legit way. Nice move.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is so cool! The vaccination diploma is totally Rad. I want one.
> 
> Our vaccine cards are pathetic! They are so unofficial and cheap. They even forgot to fill the first dose date out for my husbands card. Some cards are just printed in with dates of the vaccine and others are typed. There is like no way to officially prove you are vaccinated because the CDC doesn’t keep records.
> 
> ...


What state are you in? Some states like Florida are deliberately fucking up POV and it will probably come back to bite them on the ass. Cruise lines are already pulling out of Florida because of it and airline travel could be a bitch, The mRNA vaccines could be coming out of emergency use statues and then employers and others will require POV.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What state are you in? Some states like Florida are deliberately fucking up POV and it will probably come back to bite them on the ass. Cruise lines are already pulling out of Florida because of it and airline travel could be a bitch, The mRNA vaccines could be coming out of emergency use statues and then employers and others will require POV.


What I read is that the CDC does not keep records. That’s the entire country . No one that got a shot has legit proof. It seems kinda easy to forge a card.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What I read is that the CDC does not keep records. That’s the entire country . No one that got a shot has legit proof. It seems kinda easy to forge a card.


By law it's a state responsibility, here in Nova Scotia I got a card with my first shot filled in when I got my first jab, with my second appointment on it. I also got an email with my proof of vaccination to print out by putting in the last 4 digits of my health care card. I get email on my phone and can use it for POV too and it's hard to forge.

Serum antibody tests can provide POV and can even tell vaccination from natural immunity, people better get used to providing blood if they wanna leave the country.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> By law it's a state responsibility, here in Nova Scotia I got a card with my first shot filled in when I got my first jab, with my second appointment on it. I also got an email with my proof of vaccination to print out by putting in the last 4 digits of my health care card. I get email on my phone and can use it for POV too and it's hard to forge.
> 
> Serum antibody tests can provide POV and can even tell vaccination from natural immunity, people better get used to providing blood if they wanna leave the country.


What do you mean by law it’s states responsibility ? In the USA? The blood test sounds like a good option.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 11, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What do you mean by law it’s states responsibility ? In the USA? The blood test sounds like a good option.


Public health in Canada is a provincial matter and the USA a state responsibility, like drivers licenses and vehicle registration. In Canada we have national single payer healthcare and each province does things a little differently, provinces run healthcare and the hospitals. There is no billing, just show your provincial health card, 90% of Canadians like it and any politician threatening it would be vaporized!


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Serum antibody tests can provide POV and can even tell vaccination from natural immunity, people better get used to providing blood if they wanna leave the country.


14 days quarantine for anyone wishing to enter Thailand, vaccinated or not.
And nobody allowed in from the Indian sub-continent.
All land borders closed.

Same for most of Asia.
Quite frankly, I think cheap and easy international travel is gone forever (unless you're one of the mega-rich).


----------



## Dorian2 (May 11, 2021)

Got my first Pfizer shot today. Slight, meaningless headache that may be my sinus. Slight tingle in my left arm, much like how Legolas felt in his pinky when drinking with Gimli. For some odd reason I want to talk in binary and get a divorce. The nurse did not mention this as a possible side effect though so I'm a little confused.

01000111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110110 01100001 01100011 01100011 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What I read is that the CDC does not keep records. That’s the entire country . No one that got a shot has legit proof. It seems kinda easy to forge a card.


I went out and just got a forged one - because the real one just doesn't fit into a normal wallet.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Public health in Canada is a provincial matter and the USA a state responsibility, like drivers licenses and vehicle registration. In Canada we have national single payer healthcare and each province does things a little differently, provinces run healthcare and the hospitals. There is no billing, just show your provincial health card, 90% of Canadians like it and any politician threatening it would be vaporized!


Yes, that is why Canada can track and prove vaccination. With no USA National healthcare there is no official tracking of vaccinated people. It’s walk up now. You do not need to give any type of traceable information. They are very serious about not taking any serious identifiers like social security card and not even your health insurance information if you have health insurance. In the beginning they wanted to see your address but now they don’t care. They just look at your id. My husband just flashed his passport and there is one form to fill out where they ask for your address but don’t look for proof . I am curious what happens to that paper . I am thinking, trashed.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I went out and just got a forged one - because the real one just doesn't fit into a normal wallet.


I just cut the sides of my card and covered it with clear packing tape and slid it into the inner pocket of my wallet but now my wallet broke .  It’s gonna be a bitch finding a new one to fit that big ass card .


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> people better get used to providing blood if they wanna leave the country.


Ironic. 

Yes, the slave masters will kill runaway or escaping slaves if they don't have a pass won't they Toby ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yes, that is why Canada can track and prove vaccination. With no USA National healthcare there is no official tracking of vaccinated people. It’s walk up now. You do not need to give any type of traceable information. They are very serious about not taking any serious identifiers like social security card and not even your health insurance information if you have health insurance. In the beginning they wanted to see your address but now they don’t care. They just look at your id. My husband just flashed his passport and there is one form to fill out where they ask for your address but don’t look for proof . I am curious what happens to that paper . I am thinking, trashed.


One advantage America has is private healthcare insurance companies can force people to get vaccinated or pay a stupidity premium. Once mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use, insurance companies aren't gonna foot the bill for the stupid. Employers will have to pay a premium for unvaccinated employees and I expect there will be a cutoff date for those who are unvaccinated and are hospitalized for covid. If you claim you are vaccinated and catch covid, the insurance company won't pay the bill.

Covid might end up giving Americans single payer healthcare, it should throw a real monkey wrench into the current system. Without POV be prepared for a lot of finger pricks and blood tests for travel and perhaps as POV for health insurance. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Ironic.
> 
> Yes, the slave masters will kill runaway or escaping slaves if they don't have a pass won't they Toby ?


People like you will have the unintended consequence of breaking the American for profit healthcare system. Healthcare insurance companies aren't gonna pay for idiots in hospitals with easily preventable covid. It'll be POV or blood, no POV, then blood it is. After a cutoff date, if you are hospitalized for covid, you pay the million buck bill.

Covid should give you single payer healthcare, welcome to socialism Rob. In Canada the government can't force you to get vaccinated for covid and the healthcare system can't either, in America private companies can and will force vaccinations. What do you think the hospital and other costs will be for a 100,000 morons who get covid?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

*Companies bringing COVID-19 vaccines to essential workplaces*





CBC News: The National
Some companies have started organizing COVID-19 vaccine clinics at essential workplaces, including warehouses in Ontario’s Peel Region, which have been hard hit by outbreaks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> One advantage America has is private healthcare insurance companies can force people to get vaccinated or pay a stupidity premium. Once mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use, insurance companies aren't gonna foot the bill for the stupid. Employers will have to pay a premium for unvaccinated employees and I expect there will be a cutoff date for those who are unvaccinated and are hospitalized for covid. If you claim you are vaccinated and catch covid, the insurance company won't pay the bill.
> 
> Covid might end up giving Americans single payer healthcare, it should throw a real monkey wrench into the current system. Without POV be prepared for a lot of finger pricks and blood tests for travel and perhaps as POV for health insurance. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition!


Yeah, I am going to ask for proof of vaccination with my next blood draw in 6 months a long with hopefully another booster. I agree insurance company’s are cracking down on who they cover. Within the last 5 years I have had 4 different company health insurances and They all require dependent eligibility requirements for coverage which many additional documents proving that the person included on your coverage is indeed who you say they are. That was not the case years ago. Hopefully they come out with a user friendly data base system proving you have been vaccinated . Trump had more then enough time to get a team together to come up with a plan for a secure data system for POV like an electric thumb or fingerprint picture after every shot to prove you got the jab. How hard can that be? My fucking phone can do it . They act like we are living in the dark ages with this paper bullshit.


----------



## 1212ham (May 12, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Got my first Pfizer shot today. Slight, meaningless headache that may be my sinus. Slight tingle in my left arm, much like how Legolas felt in his pinky when drinking with Gimli. For some odd reason I want to talk in binary and get a divorce. The nurse did not mention this as a possible side effect though so I'm a little confused.
> 
> 01000111 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110110 01100001 01100011 01100011 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100


Micro chips!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Ironic.
> 
> Yes, the slave masters will kill runaway or escaping slaves if they don't have a pass won't they Toby ?


big talk for a beta bitch who just laid down and let them send him off to prison to get ass raped daily


----------



## TacoMac (May 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> big talk for a beta bitch who just laid down and let them send him off to prison to get ass raped daily


In his defense, it was the only way he could get laid, so...


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> People like you will have the unintended consequence of breaking the American for profit healthcare system. Healthcare insurance companies aren't gonna pay for idiots in hospitals with easily preventable covid. It'll be POV or blood, no POV, then blood it is. After a cutoff date, if you are hospitalized for covid, you pay the million buck bill.
> 
> Covid should give you single payer healthcare, welcome to socialism Rob. In Canada the government can't force you to get vaccinated for covid and the healthcare system can't either, in America private companies can and will force vaccinations. What do you think the hospital and other costs will be for a 100,000 morons who get covid?


There are no private companies in America (USA) though, they are all government regulated, they also act as tax collectors too.

You amuse me, please shoot yourself in your other foot so I can laugh some more.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> big talk for a beta bitch who just laid down and let them send him off to prison to get ass raped daily


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

Ohio Lottery to Give 5 People $1 Million Each to Encourage Vaccination (Published 2021)


To bolster slumping demand for the vaccine, the state will use federal coronavirus relief funds to pay for a weekly lottery beginning May 26.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Ohio Lottery to Give 5 People $1 Million Each to Encourage Vaccination (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> To bolster slumping demand for the vaccine, the state will use federal coronavirus relief funds to pay for a weekly lottery beginning May 26.
> ...


Lame. Desperation bribery.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> There are no private companies in America (USA) though, they are all government regulated, they also act as tax collectors too.
> 
> You amuse me, please shoot yourself in your other foot so I can laugh some more.
> 
> ...


If you can buy stock in them they are private companies and they will force a needle in your arm, but you are on Medicare and the government will do you. 

I expect the new more contagious and lethal variants will do the Lord's work among the heathen, many of those that survive will be covid crippled and financially ruined. Divine punishment for cowardice and stupidity will soon be the order of the day, as the insurance companies cut them off. I wouldn't expect Biden to stop them from losing money on losers, by cutting off coverage for the unvaccinated, or charging a stupidity premium. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition Rob and you qualify.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If you can buy stock in them they are private companies and they will force a needle in your arm, but you are on Medicare and the government will do you.
> 
> I expect the new more contagious and lethal variants will do the Lord's work among the heathen, many of those that survive will be covid crippled and financially ruined. Divine punishment for cowardice and stupidity will soon be the order of the day, as the insurance companies cut them off. I wouldn't expect Biden to stop them from losing money on losers, by cutting off coverage for the unvaccinated, or charging a stupidity premium. Stupidity will become a preexisting condition Rob and you qualify.


Your hyper-obsession with authoritarianism is downright scary.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your hyper-obsession with authoritarianism is downright scary.


Cultish even.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Your hyper-obsession with authoritarianism is downright scary.


Private insurance companies will do it, stupidity will be a preexisting condition. I'm in favor of mandatory vaccinations like a majority of people. Why fuck around with idiots and chicken shits?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Should the COVID-19 Vaccine Be Mandated in US Immunization Campaign? (businessinsider.com)
*Should the COVID-19 vaccine be mandated? Debate takes center stage, as hospitals, colleges and businesses start requiring the shot.*

A new phase of the US immunization campaign has begun, with supply now expected to exceed demand.
Public-health experts are debating whether vaccine mandates for some groups would help or hurt.
Some organizations, like a major Houston health system, are requiring the shot for their employees.
The US vaccination campaign is entering a new phase, marked by excess supply of shots. And public-health experts, bioethicists, and doctors are debating whether or not mandating the COVID-19 vaccine would be helpful or harmful.

The arguments for and against mandates are shaping up to be a signature element of this next phase of the immunization campaign, as the key challenge in reaching herd immunity shifts from supply to demand. And experts are split on whether or not it's time to start enacting such requirements, as much of the nation continues to re-open and relax public-health restrictions.

Amid the debate, a small smattering of businesses and organizations are already requiring the shot, including a New York restaurant, a factory in Louisville, Kentucky, and a large health system in Houston. More than 100 colleges and universities have said they will require the shot for students and staff to return to campuses in the fall.

Overall, in conversations with five bioethicists, doctors, and public-health experts, Insider found an array of opinions on mandates. The most ardent backers say they should be rolled out now. Other supporters say they make sense in the next few months. Other experts warned the mandates are a heavy-handed approach that will be harmful at this stage in the rollout. There should be more in education and outreach to hesitant groups before requiring the shot, they say.

Art Caplan, a bioethicist at New York University, said he hopes more groups will follow the mandate track. 

"Why are we still battling vaccine hesitancy with one hand behind our back?" Caplan told Insider. "Let's start to move a mandate through populations that are posing risks to others." 

Caplan and other experts in favor of mandates aren't talking about requiring the general public to be immunized. Instead, he said specific groups of people should be required to get the shot. His list includes healthcare workers, nursing home staff, military, people in congregate living settings like college dorms or group homes, customs and immigration workers, and people working in prisons or jails. Many of these groups were among the first to be offered the shot.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Cultish even.


Australians support mandatory COVID vaccine (uwa.edu.au) 
*Australians support mandatory COVID vaccine*
A study by The University of Western Australia and Sydney University has found three-quarters of Australians support a mandatory COVID vaccination


----------



## VTHIZZ (May 12, 2021)

Nope


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 12, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> Nope


Resistance if futile, you will be assimilated. Covid gives ya immunity too and 1 in 10 get brain damage as well. Insurance companies are gonna make stupidity a preexisting condition.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Resistance if futile


derp


----------



## Rob Roy (May 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Australians support mandatory COVID vaccine (uwa.edu.au)
> *Australians support mandatory COVID vaccine*
> A study by The University of Western Australia and Sydney University has found three-quarters of Australians support a mandatory COVID vaccination


Studies reveal 100% of gang rapists support mandatory rape. Democracy!!


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 13, 2021)

Still Covid free he in Tasmania Australia.
Shame other countries didn't do what we and NZ and a handful of other countries did. There may of not needed to be a vaccine.

And yes ill have one to protect myself from other countries incompetence.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm in favor of mandatory vaccinations like a majority of people.


Are you in favor of mandatory dietary restrictions for overweight people, lard ass? 
The number of people who die from obesity related causes is staggering.

"If we can save just one life"


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Studies reveal 100% of gang rapists support mandatory rape. Democracy!!


I know you think this is clever but it’s really just fucking stupid.


----------



## Rob Roy (May 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know you think this is clever but it’s really just fucking stupid.


I'm interested more in your defense of why democracy works, given that I showed an example of where it can victimize. (Gang rape)

Democracies can and do reduce individual rights to the point of immense victimization and the gang rape example is just one.

I know you're not fucking stupid, but I doubt your rebuttal will address my assertion. Have a good day ma'am.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Are you in favor of mandatory dietary restrictions for overweight people, lard ass?
> The number of people who die from obesity related causes is staggering.
> 
> "If we can save just one life"


I'm not looking to make the world or the people in it perfect, just protect them from people like you who are too stupid to protect themselves and others. You being fat never killed anybody else, but you can kill others if you catch covid because yer a fucking idiot who believes bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> Studies reveal 100% of gang rapists support mandatory rape. Democracy!!


I can see how you would be sensitive about gang rape, from your experiences in prison and getting gang raped here on RIU!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know you think this is clever but it’s really just fucking stupid.


Poor Rob, I know just how to trigger him.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 13, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm interested more in your defense of why democracy works, given that I showed an example of where it can victimize. (Gang rape)
> 
> Democracies can and do reduce individual rights to the point of immense victimization and the gang rape example is just one.
> 
> I know you're not fucking stupid, but I doubt your rebuttal will address my assertion. Have a good day ma'am.


Studies have shown that 100% of stupid people say stupid things. 

Have a good day yourself, jackass.


----------



## mooray (May 13, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> I'm interested more in your defense of why democracy works, given that I showed an example of where it can victimize. (Gang rape)
> 
> Democracies can and do reduce individual rights to the point of immense victimization and the gang rape example is just one.
> 
> I know you're not fucking stupid, but I doubt your rebuttal will address my assertion. Have a good day ma'am.


What's funny is that "sarahJane211" liked your post...the post where you attempted to use the female gender as an insult.

And show us where any system, or lack of system, has ever "worked".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (May 13, 2021)

Looks like the CDC (based on MSNBC) is about to lift mask for the vaccinated.






Almost time to come out of the cave.


I kind of feel like Buddha.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2021)

if any of you had been raped as brutally and often as Robert, you guys wouldn't stop making endless shitty rape analogies either


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> What's funny is that "sarahJane211" liked your post...the post where you attempted to use the female gender as an insult.
> 
> And show us where any system, or lack of system, has ever "worked".


Democracy only works where the voters contribute to the system.
If you don't own land or don't earn money, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.

Welfare recipients just vote for people who will give them more free stuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Democracy only works where the voters contribute to the system.
> If you don't own land or don't earn money, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> Welfare recipients just vote for people who will give them more free stuff.


In 30 years perhaps very few will be working, so then only a small elite would be able to vote. I mean what's gonna happen to all those unemployed good old boys, those uneducated white males? Maybe disenfranchising them would be for the best, since they seem to fuck themselves and their country by voting for republicans. Jesus Christ, only a fucking moron and a traitor would vote for Trump!

Democracy works best when people don't have their heads filled with racist bullshit that causes them to fuck themselves and their country. When they aren't controlled by hate and fear, while being lead around by a psychopathic moron blowing a dog whistle like the pied piper. Republicans are racist traitors to the country and constitution, every one is a moral failure and a fucking idiot. Yep, republicans should definitely be disenfranchised.


----------



## hanimmal (May 13, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Democracy only works where the voters contribute to the system.
> If you don't own land or don't earn money, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> Welfare recipients just vote for people who will give them more free stuff.


And how would you enforce that one? What would the time range be for someone to prove that they were landowners/employed before they could vote, would it be revoked from someone if their company went out of business. Or how about old people who retired to a community?

Ridiculous. It is sad that you believe this kind of nonsense (assuming you are not just back to troll for a bit on this sock puppet).


----------



## UncleBuck (May 13, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Democracy only works where the voters contribute to the system.
> If you don't own land or don't earn money, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> Welfare recipients just vote for people who will give them more free stuff.


people who move to asia to buy little boys to rape (you) shouldnt be allowed to vote either.


----------



## mooray (May 13, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Democracy only works where the voters contribute to the system.
> If you don't own land or don't earn money, you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> Welfare recipients just vote for people who will give them more free stuff.


Gotta disagree. Democracy only works with decent people and accumulation of wealth ≠ decency.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 13, 2021)

I get my second Pfizer in August 105 days after the first jab, but there's talk it might be sooner here in NS. We are doing this out of necessity because of supply issues, but it seems to be working out quite well. The first jab can give up to 90% protection and that's OK by me!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delay in giving second jabs of Pfizer vaccine improves immunity | Immunology | The Guardian

*Delay in giving second jabs of Pfizer vaccine improves immunity*
Study finds antibodies against Sars-CoV-2 three-and-a-half times higher in people vaccinated again after 12 weeks rather than three

The UK’s decision to delay second doses of coronavirus vaccines has received fresh support from research on the over-80s which found that giving the Pfizer/BioNTech booster after 12 weeks rather than three produced a much stronger antibody response.

A study led by the University of Birmingham in collaboration with Public Health England found that antibodies against the virus were three-and-a-half times higher in those who had the second shot after 12 weeks compared with those who had it after a three-week interval.

Most people who have both shots of the vaccine will be well protected regardless of the timing, but the stronger response from the extra delay might prolong protection because antibody levels naturally wane over time.

Dr Helen Parry, a senior author on the study at Birmingham, said: “We’ve shown that peak antibody responses after the second Pfizer vaccination are really strongly boosted in older people when this is delayed to 11 to 12 weeks. There is a marked difference between these two schedules in terms of antibody responses we see.”

In the first weeks of the vaccine programme the UK took the bold decision to delay administering booster shots so that more elderly and vulnerable people could more quickly receive their first shots.

The move was controversial because medicines regulators approved both the Pfizer/BioNTech and Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccines on the basis of clinical trials that spaced out the doses by only three or four weeks.

Researchers from Oxford University showed in February that antibody responses were more than twice as strong when boosters of their vaccine were delayed for 12 weeks. But the latest study is the first to compare immune responses after different timings with the Pfizer/BioNTech jab.

The scientists analysed blood samples from 175 over-80s after their first vaccine and again two to three weeks after the booster. Among the participants 99 had the second shot after three weeks, while 73 waited 12 weeks. After the second dose, all had antibodies against the virus’s spike protein, but the level was 3.5 times higher in the 12-week group.

The researchers then looked at another arm of the immune system, the T cells that destroy infected cells. They found that T cell responses were weaker when the booster was delayed, but settled down to similar levels when people were tested more than three months after the first shot. Details are published in pre-print form and have yet to be peer reviewed.

“This study further supports the growing body of evidence that the approach taken in the UK of delaying that second dose has really paid off,” said Dr Gayatri Amirthalingam, consultant epidemiologist at Public Health England.

“Individuals need to really complete their second dose when it’s offered to them because it not only provides additional protection but potentially longer lasting protection against Covid-19.”

The findings come as new data from Public Health England suggested that the vaccination programme had prevented 11,700 deaths by the end of April 2021 in those aged 60 and over, and at least 33,000 hospitalisations in those aged 65 and over in the same period.

“Overall, these data add considerable support to the policy of delaying the second dose of Covid-19 vaccine when vaccine availability is limited and the at-risk population is large,” said Eleanor Riley, professor of immunology and infectious disease at the University of Edinburgh.

“Longer term follow-up of this cohort will help us to understand which vaccine interval will be optimal in the future, once the immediate crisis is over.”


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 13, 2021)

mooray said:


> Gotta disagree. Democracy only works with decent people and accumulation of wealth ≠ decency.


Where did I suggest only the wealthy should be allowed to vote?
Would also like to point out there are few 'decent people' in the world, I'm certainly not a decent person.
(Always interesting to discuss who's 'decent' on a drug growing/taking forum)

I would agree with you if you had stated only 'decent people' could stand for office.
Sadly, I don't vote as there are never any suitable candidates (decent people) standing.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 14, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Where did I suggest only the wealthy should be allowed to vote?
> Would also like to point out there are few 'decent people' in the world, I'm certainly not a decent person.
> (Always interesting to discuss who's 'decent' on a drug growing/taking forum)
> 
> ...


Not voting is probably a good choice for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Where did I suggest only the wealthy should be allowed to vote?
> Would also like to point out there are few 'decent people' in the world, I'm certainly not a decent person.
> (Always interesting to discuss who's 'decent' on a drug growing/taking forum)
> 
> ...


To continue the digression from vaccination...

You said that only people who own land or earn money should be allowed to vote, so you're tying a person's rights to their wealth, but if a person wanted to connect rights to something other than citizenship, that's probably the worst connection one could possibly make. If we just look around us, it's easy to see that money is our god and money is the reference to truth. If you were to make the change that wealth(i.e. land/income) = rights, then you'd only be reinforcing one of the worst aspect about ourselves today. 

Growing and using cannabis is in no way a window into anyone's soul and has no bearing on a person's decency.

There should be some requirements to be in congress. All these regular assholes off the street are literally practicing law without any education in law whatsoever. You or I couldn't go whimsically practice law tomorrow if we wanted to, but apparently if enough people say you can, then a new skillset magically appears inside your brain. I wish all jobs were like that. I'd vote for Trump to be a pilot in an instant.


----------



## hanimmal (May 14, 2021)

Vaccinated American's is being used on MSNBC. 


It is interesting early branding.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> There should be some requirements to be in congress. All these regular assholes off the street are literally practicing law without any education in law whatsoever.


Which is exactly what the framers wanted.

They wanted a government of the people, by the people, for the people.

They did not want a government of the upper echelon, highly educated, manipulative legal expert, by the upper echelon, highly educated, manipulative legal expert, for the upper echelon, highly educated, manipulative legal expert.

Just take a look at Rudy Giuliani, Sidney Powell, Michael Cohen, Lin Wood.

THAT is who you want to be the only ones serving in congress? Seriously?


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Which is exactly what the framers wanted.
> 
> They wanted a government of the people, by the people, for the people.
> 
> ...


The problem is the optics from their perspective. If you were a rapist and other people were yelling at a rapist, you'd say, "come on guys, he's not so bad". It's impossible to recognize hardcore white trash ignorance from the perspective of ignorant white trash. We have our own issues that are invisible to as as well, electric vehicles and renewable energy for example.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

Probably the worst analogy I've ever seen in my life.

What's more it's completely irrelevant. The people elect the people they want. If that person appeals to the people, then that is what the Constitution guarantees. Over the long haul, it has always worked with very few exceptions.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

They want them because they're like them. It's all about relatability and if you can relate to someone, their negative qualities are invisible because you share them. All imo of course. You disagree, it's all good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Probably the worst analogy I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> What's more it's completely irrelevant. The people elect the people they want. If that person appeals to the people, then that is what the Constitution guarantees. Over the long haul, it has always worked with very few exceptions.


It never worked very well for black people in the south, one of the functions of the constitution is to protect the minority from the majority. States have systematically violated this fundamental principal since the civil war with legislated discrimination, voter repression and suppression. For almost a hundred years after the civil war the KKK conducted a successful terrorist campaign against black citizens in America. Only since the voting rights act of the mid nineteen sixties could America even be considered a democratic country. Sometimes what the majority of the people want is plain wrong and unconstitutional. This has been repeatedly demonstrated in the southern USA and has recently been shown to be true with the spate of racially motivated voter suppression laws.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> They want them because they're like them.


Ahhhhh. I see. So they should only pick people YOU like and feel are worthy.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Should? Wat? Reads like you're just trying really hard to argue right now. I will bow out of this one.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

Just pointing out the facts. You said they only pick people that are like them while in the same breath saying they should only be able to pick people you describe (like).

If you don't see the blatant hypocrisy in that then you're in pretty bad shape.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Where did I mix the reality of what people do, with what people should do? 

The short version of what I've said is this: shitty things don't look shitty when you're shitty. 

I've said it a few different ways and you've disagreed with each.

So, we don't agree and that's totally fine.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

That's not what you said. What you said is right there in black and white. You think people should only be able to pick people you approve of or meet a certain criteria that you accept.

I'm sure many of them feel the same way, but this country, thank God, has never worked that way and hopefully never will.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Quote it please.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> The problem is the optics from their perspective.


Right here you assert that your idea of a candidate is right and theirs, whoever they may be other than you, are wrong.



mooray said:


> They want them because they're like them. It's all about relatability and if you can relate to someone, their negative qualities are invisible because you share them


Here you again assert that they (anybody but you) only vote for bad people because they are bad people. 

The absolute fact of the matter is that it is you who are wrong. The entire point behind this country is exactly that: that EVERYONE gets a voice, be that good, bad or indifferent. 

You on the other hand have said over and over that people you don't agree with based on your own opinions, should never be able to vote for who they want.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

You questioned if I wanted people like Giuliani and Powell in congress, because you know they're shitty people. My reply was that, they don't know they're shitty and people that like them don't know it either, because those people are also shitty.

Now, if you want to act like there is no objective reference for good/bad and only "what I like", then you probably shouldn't have used those people to reference what's bad, because your own "oh you only want people you like" thing works against you.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> You questioned if I wanted people like Giuliani and Powell in congress, because you know they're shitty people.


Wrong.

Now you're recreating a conversation that never took place. You said:


mooray said:


> There should be some requirements to be in congress. All these regular assholes off the street are literally practicing law without any education in law whatsoever.


Again, you asserted that being a lawyer should be a requirement to serve in congress. I simply pointed out several very corrupt lawyers to rebut your assertion.

Over and over in this thread you've asserted that you know what makes a good candidate for congress and that "they" (anybody but you) does not. But at every single turn, the people you suggest should be good candidates contain people who are absolutely horrific.

When people elected James Buchanan to the presidency, I'm sure they had no idea he would turn out to be the worst president in American history. He was a college educated man, very intelligent, a nearly life long public servant that was a war veteran, a state senator, a U.S. senator, a foreign minister.

He checked all the buttons of what "you" would consider to be a fantastic candidate.

He was about as far away from that as you can get short of Trump.

It's not about your opinion or what you consider to be a fine candidate. Law of averages will make you wrong close to half the time at least. One never knows what a candidate will do once elected.

But to hear you tell it, you and only you do know. You're wrong. Flat out. Big time.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Dude, it's not about who I like, it's about skillset relative to position. If you disagree, then you're arguing for having untrained people off the street operate on you, or fly you somewhere, or design your car. What these people do in congress, with no education in constitutional law, is create laws and throw them out to the public and then we're the ones that have to test them out in court, risking our own freedom and spend our own money, while they literally risk nothing.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> it's about skillset relative to position.


To channel my inner Ronald Reagan, there you go again.

There are no skill sets to serve in Congress. You have to be 25 and live in the state you represent. 

The reason for that is, brace yourself...

THE UNITED STATES IS A REPRESENTATIVE DEMOCRACY.

That means people from all walks of life; a farmer, a receptionist, a bar tender, whatever. 

For the record, AOC and John Boener were both bar tenders.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

LOL I know the reality of it. I'm only pointing out why we sometimes get extraordinarily shitty results.

And if you want to constantly fall back on, "oh well, that's how it is", then I guess we should all keep our mouths shut with Trump and the Trumptards, because....."oh well, that's how the founders wanted it!", which surely is a point you've championed here over the last four years....right? Oh you haven't been?? Well that's weird.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> And if you want to constantly fall back on, "oh well, that's how it is"


I never once said that.

I said:



TacoMac said:


> that is what the Constitution guarantees


There's a big difference. We take that which we do not like nor advocate for along with that which we do. It is that way BY DESIGN. That's what makes this nation work: it never is able to go completely off the rails one way or the other because there's simply too great a mix in the pot to allow it to happen.



mooray said:


> I guess we should all keep our mouths shut with Trump and the Trumptards, because....."oh well, that's how the founders wanted it!"


Wrong again. That's exactly what we should do: stand up and point out that what they stand for is not what we stand for. Argue our points to theirs. Go out and find like minded people, elect them to office and hope they tow the line.

This nation is the greatest experiment in democracy the world has ever seen. Sometimes it gets bogged down in it's own freedoms, but over the long haul we always manage to redeem ourselves.

The Trump era isn't going to disappear over night, but our children will talk about "remember when" long after we and Trump have gone the way of the dodo.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

New York Yankees say 8 vaccinated members tested positive for Covid-19. Here's how that could happen | CNN


The single-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine was 72% effective against Covid-19 among US trial participants and 85% effective against severe Covid-19. But even if you get Covid-19 after being vaccinated, your symptoms will likely be far less severe.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

'We need to know': Covid vaccine trial launched for people with immune disorders


Millions of Americans have immune disorders, autoimmune diseases or have received an organ transplant.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4900996
> 
> View attachment 4900997


That's hilarious. Thank you for providing the misinformation of the crank organization Dissatisfied Parents Together.

I like you, you are easy to fool. But Donald and his pals _love _you.

Now get back to that Alex Jones podcast.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 14, 2021)

Vaccine shipments here have virtually stopped. They are about 5% of what they were a month ago.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4900996
> 
> View attachment 4900997


So given the number of people vaccinated, how many of them would have died in the same time period if they did not get vaccinated?


----------



## waktoo (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4900996
> 
> View attachment 4900997


VAERS data isn't monitored or verified...









Data from vaccine reporting site being misrepresented online


CLAIM: Screenshots of the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System show people who have died after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine...




apnews.com





Quit posting this crap. It's dangerously misleading to those who lack scientific literacy. Or is that your intent?


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

waktoo said:


> VAERS data isn't monitored or verified...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course that is the intent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Vaccine shipments here have virtually stopped. They are about 5% of what they were a month ago.


You still in OH? Gonna get in on the million dollar lottery?  

I would expect a surge in vaccines now the 12 -15 year old's are eligible.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You still in OH? Gonna get in on the million dollar lottery?
> 
> I would expect a surge in vaccines now the 12 -15 year old's are eligible.


Yeah, we all are. They are pulling people from the voter rolls. If you have had at least one shot, you can win.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, we all are. They are pulling people from the voter rolls. If you have had at least one shot, you can win.


I bet all the winners are pasty white.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

They should pay Donald $10 a head for every one of his supporters he gets vaccinated, say the government spent $300 or $400 million for the "program", just let the republicans vote against it! 

Just after the government pays Donald, they confiscate all his assets for tax evasion and money laundering, net cost zero! Joe can then take the money and use it for African American reparations, that should trigger them Trumpers real good!  Sore arms and sore assholes for sore losers.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2021)

Do I have to mask up anymore if I have been double vaccinated? My job wants me to but why should I ?


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That's hilarious. Thank you for providing the misinformation of the crank organization Dissatisfied Parents Together.
> 
> I like you, you are easy to fool. But Donald and his pals _love _you.
> 
> Now get back to that Alex Jones podcast.


Donald fooled me into voting against him twice? Weird thing to want to fool someone into. I listen to NPR not Alex Jones.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do I have to mask up anymore if I have been double vaccinated? My job wants me to but why should I ?


Because you can still catch covid and spread it around asymptomatically. Bill Maher and 8 NY Yankees just got covid even though they are vaccinated. There's a case to be made that it's more important for vaccinated people to wear masks than unvaccinated people due to their higher likelihood of asymptomatic infection.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

waktoo said:


> VAERS data isn't monitored or verified...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's estimated that only 1% to 10% of cases are actually reported to VAERS despite the fact that it's supposed to me a mandatory reporting system, so you can add a zero or two to the end of every number you see on VAERS. In fact VAERS just went through a complete overhaul in the past week.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

I think it was tongue in cheek. Answer being, because an employer can create that criteria if they want to, regardless of what Jesus says.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think it was tongue in cheek. Answer being, because an employer can create that criteria if they want to, regardless of what Jesus says.


Sure, if they want to get sued for illegal discrimination related to religious beliefs as protected by the US Constitution.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Classic American narcissism. Nobody else has any rights, just me. Other people can impose their religion on me and I have to just take it, because I have no rights myself. Brilliant.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think it was tongue in cheek. Answer being, because an employer can create that criteria if they want to, regardless of what Jesus says.


Thanks heavens I don’t work for that catholic hospital anymore. I turned the crosses in my department upside down my last day. How dare they put a cross on my paycheck !!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Classic American narcissism. Nobody else has any rights, just me. Other people can impose their religion on me and I have to just take it, because I have no rights myself. Brilliant.


Protecting workers against illegal discrimination sure is awful isn't it?





__





3. Who is protected from employment discrimination?


FAQ #3: Who is protected from employment discrimination?




www.eeoc.gov


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

Religion isn't something you're born with, or something that you can't do anything about, like color, sex, etc. It's just an idea. It's just a thought. That's it. And your thoughts are no more valuable, in terms of rights, than anyone else's. In which case, protecting religious beliefs is no different from protecting people that think the earth is flat, or that green hats raise IQ, or that smelling your farts is good luck. Religion has no business being a protected class. It cheapens the others by stuffing itself in with them.


----------



## TacoMac (May 14, 2021)

Religion and racism go hand in hand. Your parents teach them to you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Religion isn't something you're born with, or something that you can't do anything about, like color, sex, etc. It's just an idea. It's just a thought. That's it. And your thoughts are no more valuable, in terms of rights, than anyone else's. In which case, protecting religious beliefs is no different from protecting people that think the earth is flat, or that green hats raise IQ, or that smelling your farts is good luck. Religion has no business being a protected class. It cheapens the others by stuffing itself in with them.


That's your opinion, but it doesn't affect the reality that freedom of religion is a protected class. Freedom from religion is also protected however. No one is going to force you to participate in their religion, they only ask that you don't tread upon their religious beliefs.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Religion and racism go hand in hand. Your parents teach them to you.


Freedom of religion is protected by the US government and is a foundational cornerstone of the US Constitution. Racism is not. You don't like it? Change it. That's the great thing about democracy, "We The People"..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do I have to mask up anymore if I have been double vaccinated? My job wants me to but why should I ?


You said you were working in oncology with cancer patients and most are severely immune compromised and generally fucked by chemotherapy. It's a case of taking absolutely no risks with the patients you serve, even if the risks are minimal, it should be the same for long term health care facility workers who are vaccinated, those who refuse vaccination should be terminated.


----------



## mooray (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's your opinion, but it doesn't affect the reality that freedom of religion is a protected class. Freedom from religion is also protected however. No one is going to force you to participate in their religion, they only ask that you don't tread upon their religious beliefs.


Yeah it's just not a free pass to do whatever you want. Back in the "no shoes, no shirt, no service" days, which are still today btw, they tried religious exemption too, but since the nation is run by white christians, hypocrisy and narcissism prevail. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Sure, if they want to get sued for illegal discrimination related to religious beliefs as protected by the US Constitution.


*Constitution of the United States*
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of *religion*, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the *freedom* of speech, or *of the* press; or the right *of the* people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances. 

It basically says the government can't make a state religion like in many European countries, including the UK or stop you from practicing your religion (with in bounds). Old testament child sacrifice is prohibited for instance. Everything else is up for grabs including the government's right to tax churches. Not wearing a mask or refusing vaccination is not mentioned as a religious freedom. Much is assumed and has not been tested by the SCOTUS, state constitutions are subservient to the US constitution and it's interpretation by the SCOTUS.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah it's just not a free pass to do whatever you want. Back in the "no shoes, no shirt, no service" days, which are still today btw, they tried religious exemption too, but since the nation is run by white christians, hypocrisy and narcissism prevail. Enjoy it while it lasts.


I have to laugh at these clowns crowing about religious freedom and not having to wear masks because of it. What would they do if people showed up at their protests naked (with masks on of course)? I mean masks have a public health value and save the lives of the innocent, yet there is no such imperative for wearing clothes, nudity never killed any one (unless they freeze to death). If people can't be forced to wear masks, they can't be forced to wear clothes! At least there's a logical reason to wear a face mask, and mostly a religious reasons to wear clothes or be forced to. Yep, just try to keep my naked ass out of your business, I've got rights!


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Constitution of the United States*
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of *religion*, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the *freedom* of speech, or *of the* press; or the right *of the* people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.
> 
> It basically says the government can't make a state religion like in many European countries, including the UK or stop you from practicing your religion (with in bounds). Old testament child sacrifice is prohibited for instance. Everything else is up for grabs including the government's right to tax churches. Not wearing a mask or refusing vaccination is not mentioned as a religious freedom. Much is assumed and has not been tested by the SCOTUS, state constitutions are subservient to the US constitution and it's interpretation by the SCOTUS.


I wasn't referring to mask wearing. There are specific religions which reject vaccines as a core value. Christian Scientist is one of those. The US EEOC specifically protects employees from illegal employment discrimination, including discrimination based on religious beliefs.





__





3. Who is protected from employment discrimination?


FAQ #3: Who is protected from employment discrimination?




www.eeoc.gov


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 14, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Would also like to point out there are few 'decent people' in the world, I'm certainly not a decent person.
> (Always interesting to discuss who's 'decent' on a drug growing/taking forum)


Why would growing and smoking cannabis make you less decent?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You said you were working in oncology with cancer patients and most are severely immune compromised and generally fucked by chemotherapy. It's a case of taking absolutely no risks with the patients you serve, even if the risks are minimal, it should be the same for long term health care facility workers who are vaccinated, those who refuse vaccination should be terminated.


Who is going to replace 60% of the workforce? We are already short staffed. Once the unvaccinated start to go maskless indoors going to see some really bad shit. Then when they start dying all over the place a light bulb will go off in their empty heads and a huge uptick vaccinations will start again. Dumb shits


----------



## Loves2smokeweed (May 14, 2021)

I Got mine as soon as they came out


----------



## captainmorgan (May 14, 2021)

Fuck religion, they always try to force everyone else to live by their cult rules.


----------



## hanimmal (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's your opinion, but it doesn't affect the reality that freedom of religion is a protected class. Freedom from religion is also protected however. No one is going to force you to participate in their religion, they only ask that you don't tread upon their religious beliefs.


Tell that to kid me who got forced into having to attend others religious events.

The problem is mostly when religion is forced by these radicalized right wing political trolls onto our schools. And by repressing the rights and dehumanizing that they tend to have used against anyone not a straight male.

And the Republicans have used this as a platform to troll the Democrats with as being out to destroy religion.

It is not Democrats that are in any way stopping their ability to celebrate and practice their religions. Not using government property/funds to promote religions is what the western religious here in America mostly want to snowflake about.


PJ Diaz said:


> Freedom of religion is protected by the US government and is a foundational cornerstone of the US Constitution. Racism is not. You don't like it? Change it. That's the great thing about democracy, "We The People"..


Racism is still protected, little nazi's can still go to town hall and have their little marches.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Tell that to kid me who got forced into having to attend others religious events.
> 
> The problem is mostly when religion is forced by these radicalized right wing political trolls onto our schools. And by repressing the rights and dehumanizing that they tend to have used against anyone not a straight male.
> 
> ...


That's pretty unfortunate that your parents didn't assert freedom from religion on your behalf. Maybe they didn't know their rights or maybe they were scared. Ether way your childhood experience sounds unfortunate.

No, freedom of racism isn't protected, but freedom or speech and freedom of assembly is. It's a subtlety different nuance, so I'm not surprised at your confusion.

Myself, I disagree with many religions, however I respect their right to their own personal beliefs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I wasn't referring to mask wearing. There are specific religions which reject vaccines as a core value. Christian Scientist is one of those. The US EEOC specifically protects employees from illegal employment discrimination, including discrimination based on religious beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is law, not the constitution and law can be changed easily, the constitution not so much.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 14, 2021)

I thought it was the Muslims that wanted to end "America".


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

In today's paper employees are complaining that people are coming into the grocery store without masks and they are not forced to leave. They say that the stores remove people not wearing a shirt but giving them a pass on the mask. Just thought it was of some relevance. I wonder if I could fight a Human Rights complaint if I show up there without a shirt? Wearing cloths hurts me. While my body is nothing to look at now (reminds me of something I heard once. "I used to have the body of a Greek god when I was younger, now I have the body of some god damn Greek.) I think I should be decent enough in a pair of shorts and a pair of flip flops.


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> I thought it was the Muslims that wanted to end "America".


No, just take it over.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Do I have to mask up anymore if I have been double vaccinated? My job wants me to but why should I ?


So you don’t pass the virus to others as you can still carry and infect would be my guess. That was a rhetorical question ......... face palm .


----------



## hanimmal (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's pretty unfortunate that your parents didn't assert freedom from religion on your behalf. Maybe they didn't know their rights or maybe they were scared. Ether way your childhood experience sounds unfortunate.
> 
> No, freedom of racism isn't protected, but freedom or speech and freedom of assembly is. It's a subtlety different nuance, so I'm not surprised at your confusion.
> 
> Myself, I disagree with many religions, however I respect their right to their own personal beliefs.


I guess it is so subtly different that it really stopped mattering at some point.






And my childhood was fine, not really any different from any other kids. It was from family that the religion got forced. Outside of the abuse that too many kids went through due to adults claiming religious exemptions, it shouldn't be taught in our schools or funded by our government.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And my childhood was fine, not really any different from any other kids. It was from family that the religion got forced. Outside of the abuse that too many kids went through due to adults claiming religious exemptions, it shouldn't be taught in our schools or funded by our government.


That's unfortunate that your parents forced you towards religion. So your experience isn't really about freedom of/from religion, it's more about authoritative parents.

I personally have never forced my kids to participate in any religious parties. Yes, I have participated in a few Jewish holidays (I'm not Jewish) with my kids, but that's because their friends parents invited us over to celebrate their traditions, and the kids wanted to accept the invite. We all had a pretty good time, and the local Rabbi even showed up on two occasions. Nice guy. I never felt pressured to follow their religion, and neither did my kids.

I generally agree about not teaching religion in school, with the exception being history of religions. I was never raised religious myself at all, but I did choose to take Greek Mythology/Bible History in High School, as I was very interested in the stories. Later in College I took a class on Eastern Philosophies, which covered various eastern religions (assuming that you consider Buddhism, Hinduism, Taoism, etc to be religions). I'm really quite glad to have been exposed to multiple religions without having to actively practice or participate in religions while doing so.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That is law, not the constitution and law can be changed easily, the constitution not so much.


That is true, but that law is based upon the constitution. Without religious freedom being a part of the constitution, it would never be a protected class in terms of employment.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I guess it is so subtly different that it really stopped mattering at some point.


I get what you're saying, and freedom of expression can be super frustrating, especially when what is being expressed is hatred. Unfortunately there isn't a law against hatred, although maybe there should be one. We'd have to go out and arrest most contributors in this thread however, if it was against the law to be a hater.

Seriously though, how would you suggest that we draw a line in terms of free speech, in an effort to curb vocal and outward racism without also infringing upon positive speech?


----------



## printer (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I get what you're saying, and freedom of expression can be super frustrating, especially when what is being expressed is hatred. Unfortunately there isn't a law against hatred, although maybe there should be one. We'd have to go out and arrest most contributors in this thread however, if it was against the law to be a hater.
> 
> Seriously though, how would you suggest that we draw a line in terms of free speech, in an effort to curb vocal and outward racism without also infringing upon positive speech?


We seem to do it well enough.


----------



## hanimmal (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's unfortunate that your parents forced you towards religion. So your experience isn't really about freedom of/from religion, it's more about authoritative parents.


There are so many flavors of religion it is impossible in rural America to not see all sorts of examples growing up. Taking a bus for an hour each way every day for years you get to know your neighbors pretty good through their kids. Same with public school in general.



PJ Diaz said:


> I personally have never forced my kids to participate in any religious parties. Yes, I have participated in a few Jewish holidays (I'm not Jewish) with my kids, but that's because their friends parents invited us over to celebrate their traditions, and the kids wanted to accept the invite. We all had a pretty good time, and the local Rabbi even showed up on two occasions. Nice guy. I never felt pressured to follow their religion, and neither did my kids.


Yeah I really was not a fan of getting up early Sunday morning all sore from wrestling tournaments all day on Saturday in the winter. 




PJ Diaz said:


> I generally agree about not teaching religion in school, with the exception being history of religions. I was never raised religious myself at all, but I did choose to take Greek Mythology/Bible History in High School, as I was very interested in the stories. Later in College I took a class on Eastern Philosophies, which covered various eastern religions (assuming that you consider Buddhism, Hinduism, Taoism, etc to be religions). I'm really quite glad to have been exposed to multiple religions without having to actively practice or participate in religions while doing so.


Yeah I agree there is no reason for our schools to pretend like religion doesn't exist, and there is very interesting histories to be learned by them all.

But it cannot be allowed to creep into sciences and history the way that the radicalized school board members try to get it to be.


----------



## hanimmal (May 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I get what you're saying, and freedom of expression can be super frustrating, especially when what is being expressed is hatred. Unfortunately there isn't a law against hatred, although maybe there should be one. We'd have to go out and arrest most contributors in this thread however, if it was against the law to be a hater.


You pretend like there would be multiple people to arrest.



PJ Diaz said:


> Seriously though, how would you suggest that we draw a line in terms of free speech, in an effort to curb vocal and outward racism without also infringing upon positive speech?


I don't know why you are thinking that I am saying that we draw that line?

People are going to think, feel, say, and do whatever it is that they do. Nobody can stop it. But that doesn't mean that there shouldn't be some kind of rebuttal. 

As for the online attack? I would love if our government started just contacting people when they come across a militarized troll cat fishing them maybe. At least give people a chance to see through the fog of the propaganda they are being spammed.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392454551656140801


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 15, 2021)

mooray said:


> You said that only people who own land or earn money should be allowed to vote, so you're tying a person's rights to their wealth, but if a person wanted to connect rights to something other than citizenship, that's probably the worst connection one could possibly make. If we just look around us, it's easy to see that money is our god and money is the reference to truth. If you were to make the change that wealth(i.e. land/income) = rights, then you'd only be reinforcing one of the worst aspect about ourselves today.
> 
> Growing and using cannabis is in no way a window into anyone's soul and has no bearing on a person's decency.


Where I live the extremely poor have farms and only low life criminals take/sell/grow drugs.
Having a few ounces of cannabis is a 10 year jail term.

I doubt there's anyone of importance in your community that would consider you as a cannabis grower to be a decent human being.
Quite a lot of forum members have openly admitted to spending time in jail and having felony records.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2021)

The Seychelles is 60% vaccinated, but still infections are rising. That's not as bad as it sounds









The Seychelles is 60% vaccinated, but still infections are rising. That's not as bad as it sounds | CNN


On face value, the fact the Seychelles, with such high vaccination coverage, is still facing an outbreak calls into question whether countries can inoculate themselves out of the pandemic.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The Seychelles is 60% vaccinated, but still infections are rising. That's not as bad as it sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are using the shitty Chinese vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Where I live the extremely poor have farms and only low life criminals take/sell/grow drugs.
> Having a few ounces of cannabis is a 10 year jail term.
> 
> I doubt there's anyone of importance in your community that would consider you as a cannabis grower to be a decent human being.
> Quite a lot of forum members have openly admitted to spending time in jail and having felony records.


It's your problem that you live in a shithole country, try to improve the place instead if whining here. Cannabis is legal where I live, so is growing it, perhaps it's time you joined the 21st century.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

"Over the last few months, after vaccination, people have seen that anybody getting infected is not getting seriously sick, nobody is dying, nobody is getting a lot of complications," he said. People in the islands -- who he said love to party -- have been socializing without taking precautions. "People have let down their guard." 

Sounds like the vaccine works.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 15, 2021)

Talked with a friend last night that I haven't seen since last year. Covid has ripped through his family sickening most of them badly. His mother tho has suddenly gotten Parkinson like symptoms and is incapacitated now.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2021)

Not really sure about CDC's latest release,here in MA it's still masks required,possibly a new outbreak will have CDC revising requirments again for all I know,I,m at laundry now and fully Phizered up,2nd shot 5-6 wks ago and I still feel like maintaining distance, It;s going to feel strange letting go of precautions after 15 months of staying away from everything, CDC seems to have rushed to put out the "it's OK now" vibe after saying we still basically needed to mask up just prior, and they missed the boat on surface transmission big time(wish I had stock in Clorox), turns out surface trans. of Covid is 0.10 % though all the disinfecting probably is what's responsible for the virtual disappearance of Influenza this last winter. Guess things are still in a wait and see transition mode.ccguns


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Not really sure about CDC's latest release,here in MA it's still masks required,possibly a new outbreak will have CDC revising requirments again for all I know,I,m at laundry now and fully Phizered up,2nd shot 5-6 wks ago and I still feel like maintaining distance, It;s going to feel strange letting go of precautions after 15 months of staying away from everything, CDC seems to have rushed to put out the "it's OK now" vibe after saying we still basically needed to mask up just prior, and they missed the boat on surface transmission big time(wish I had stock in Clorox), turns out surface trans. of Covid is 0.10 % though all the disinfecting probably is what's responsible for the virtual disappearance of Influenza this last winter. Guess things are still in a wait and see transition mode.ccguns


They basically said you can go maskless if vaccinated to get more people to take the vaccine.


----------



## not_a_doctor (May 15, 2021)

Im still sitting on the fence as I can't even remember having flu in my life but I did have whopping cough as a child because of a similar vaccine /brain damage scare some 46yrs ago. 
For now i will wait for more Guinea pigs to step forward and see what comes as my wife's been ill from both her Jabs. 
But politically... I sit here in disbelief daily no one's looking at China, given they have almost the same population mass as India yet mocked the recent high cases India has had to deal with. 
Are they still covering up cases/deaths? why almost 18 months on has the WHO not got any answers on how they are 'seemingly' keeping covid at bay. 
How come Russia shares a border with China yet their cases are relatively low also.
Too many unanswered questions we will likely never find out.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2021)

printer said:


> They basically said you can go maskless if vaccinated to get more people to take the vaccine.


It feels rushed and I wouldn't be surprised to see them backtrack(would you?), and when Ohio runs a FKN lottery to encourage vaccination I have to pinch myself as to what happened to common sense,a the beginning of vaccination, when I saw all the doctors and nurses on the front lines eagerly taking the shots was all I needed to want it, I mean these are all educated and intelligent people that wouldn't roll em up if they had fears.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

not_a_doctor said:


> Im still sitting on the fence as I can't even remember having flu in my life but I did have whopping cough as a child because of a similar vaccine /brain damage scare some 46yrs ago.
> For now i will wait for more Guinea pigs to step forward and see what comes as my wife's been ill from both her Jabs.
> But politically... I sit here in disbelief daily no one's looking at China, given they have almost the same population mass as India yet mocked the recent high cases India has had to deal with.
> Are they still covering up cases/deaths? why almost 18 months on has the WHO not got any answers on how they are 'seemingly' keeping covid at bay.
> ...


So you' re a vaccine chicken shit, I'll wait for the 12 to 18 year old's and see if they die! Sounds like you never avoided brain damage. Take the fucking jab for Christ's sake, or at least for those around you, not to mention yourself, here something a selfish prick like you can relate to. Maybe yer wife will like the idea of covid limp dick though...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com)
*Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence*

_HealthDay Reporter_
THURSDAY, May 13, 2021 (HealthDay News) -- Men now have one more compelling reason to get a COVID-19 vaccine — doctors suspect the new coronavirus could make it hard to perform in the bedroom.

How? Coronavirus infection is already known to damage blood vessels, and vessels that supply blood to the penis appear to be no exception.

Researchers armed with an electron microscope found coronavirus particles in penile tissue samples taken from two former COVID-19 patients who became impotent following their infection, which had occurred six and eight months earlier.

Further study revealed evidence of blood vessel damage in the penises of the COVID-19 patients, compared to two other men with erectile dysfunction who'd never been infected, the researchers reported May 7 in the _World Journal of Men's Health_.

"We found that the virus affects the blood vessels that supply the penis, causing erectile dysfunction," said senior researcher Dr. Ranjith Ramasamy, director of the reproductive urology program at the University of Miami's Miller School of Medicine. "The blood vessels themselves malfunction and are not able to provide enough blood to enter the penis for an erection."

Ramasamy compared this to organ damage in the lungs, kidneys and brain that's been found in COVID-19 patients.

"We think the penis also could be affected in a similar way," Ramasamy said. "We don't think this is a temporary effect. We think this could be permanent."

The new report focused on two recovered COVID-19 patients undergoing penile prosthesis surgery for their erectile dysfunction. Both men had normal erectile function prior to their infections.

One of the men had been severely sick with COVID-19 and spent two weeks in the hospital before he recovered, but otherwise was free from chronic health problems.

The other man had a relatively mild case of COVID-19, but suffered from clogged arteries and high blood pressure before becoming infected.

Both men still had COVID-19 particles in their penile tissue, as well as evidence of endothelial dysfunction — a condition in which the linings of small blood vessels don't function properly and fail to provide adequate blood supply to different parts of the body.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2021)

printer said:


> They basically said you can go maskless if vaccinated to get more people to take the vaccine.


I think that’s the motivation. To get the fence sitters vaccinated.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 15, 2021)

I got my teenagers the first shot Thursday. They today have turned into robots


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 15, 2021)

Wish I was from OH some lucky fucker is going to get a cool mill just for getting poked!


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Wish I was from OH some lucky fucker is going to get a cool mill just for getting poked!


I think I heard their Gov. say yesterday that there will be 5 winners,Ohio is using Cares Act money on this I believe.ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (May 15, 2021)

not_a_doctor said:


> Im still sitting on the fence as I can't even remember having flu in my life but I did have whopping cough as a child because of a similar vaccine /brain damage scare some 46yrs ago.
> For now i will wait for more Guinea pigs to step forward and see what comes as my wife's been ill from both her Jabs.
> But politically... I sit here in disbelief daily no one's looking at China, given they have almost the same population mass as India yet mocked the recent high cases India has had to deal with.
> Are they still covering up cases/deaths? why almost 18 months on has the WHO not got any answers on how they are 'seemingly' keeping covid at bay.
> ...


I would figure that the numbers out of China and Russia were recorded at least as bad as ours were here in America.

I would consider the scientific advancements in everything around us over the last 46 years. It is pretty awesome how far we have come since a time that we sold kids tiny lead cars as toys.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I think that’s the motivation. To get the fence sitters vaccinated.


Or, it could be a conspiracy to infect the anti vaccers and give them immunity the old fashioned way!  All those asymptomatic cases and vaccinated people with the sniffles running around without masks will make life hazardous for the unvaccinated. I think the conspiracy angle will work best for the remaining unvaccinated older adults in the states, since most are Trumpers. It's all part of "replacement theory", they is taking over and this is how they are doing it! The younger unvaccinated can be enticed with cash, prizes, peer pressure, marketing by celebrities and of course free beer. 

With single shot immunity in Canada, we will have to play by different rules than the Americans for awhile.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2021)

As happy as I am to be able to go mask free, I know this means that we have basically thrown in the towel.

There probably was no other choice. A lot of people cannot comprehend complicated issues, especially if they have to consider the collective actions of a society. All they can think of is "1" - themselves or at best their own family unit.

I've spoken to a lot of people at work about why they will not take the vaccine (only about 25% will - there are three active COVID cases in our group right now) and the most common answer they give is that COVID is 99% survivable. They don't consider the fact that for every one that dies, there are 20 or so hooked up to a ventilator and an unknown number will suffer problems for the rest of their life.

Most of all, I feel bad for those that are immuno-compromised. This sucks for them. They are fucked.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> As happy as I am to be able to go mask free, I know this means that we have basically thrown in the towel.
> 
> There probably was no other choice. A lot of people cannot comprehend complicated issues, especially if they have to consider the collective actions of a society. All they can think of is "1" - themselves or at best their own family unit.
> 
> ...


This will do the most to drive them to the jab...
Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This will do the most to drive them to the jab...
> Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com)


Another good reason to never date a man that hasn’t gotten the vaccine! Small limp dicks are a complete turn off.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This will do the most to drive them to the jab...
> Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com)


Cool. Fewer kids with dumb parents!

Win-Win


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> So you don’t pass the virus to others as you can still carry and infect would be my guess. That was a rhetorical question ......... face palm .


The chances are so small I could pass it though. If I were to have the virus, it most likely can’t get transferred because it gets stuck in the nose.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The chances are so small I could pass it though. If I were to have the virus, it most likely can’t get transferred because it gets stuck in the nose.


Well I still mask up when going through the drive thru ....... it’s polite thing to do, but I am Canadian sooo lol. And yes I’ve had the first shot..... the AZ, but still it’s a shot lol. So if I don’t trim my nose hair I’m protecting people? Cool!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No one is going to force you to participate in their religion, they only ask that you don't tread upon their religious beliefs.


that's hilarious. you suck at this


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

not_a_doctor said:


> Im still sitting on the fence as I can't even remember having flu in my life but I did have whopping cough as a child because of a similar vaccine /brain damage scare some 46yrs ago.
> For now i will wait for more Guinea pigs to step forward and see what comes as my wife's been ill from both her Jabs.
> But politically... I sit here in disbelief daily no one's looking at China, given they have almost the same population mass as India yet mocked the recent high cases India has had to deal with.
> Are they still covering up cases/deaths? why almost 18 months on has the WHO not got any answers on how they are 'seemingly' keeping covid at bay.
> ...


A guy who used to live in my city moved to China to teach years ago but continued to produce his radio show for the college station. He has said people follow isolation rules, part of the reason for this was the huge SARS outbreak years ago. When an outbreak occurs medical and army people sweep in and do mass testing, one city had an outbreak and they did a million tests in two days. People have an app on their phones that basically records where you go and when they find people that are infected they map the route the person traveled and people who may have come in contact with the infected person is contacted and told to get tested. If there is a high likelihood of them being infected they are told to isolate themselves. 

And there is no cheating like people here. I have heard (I used to work in a hospital) that some people here find out they are infected and decide to pick up some groceries on the way home, possibly infecting others. China has a massive tracking system put in place. There is no one state deciding mask wearing is mandatory and another deciding not. They have taken the virus seriously and snuffed out most of the transmission. It is easier there as you do not have a political party fighting it. Russia is lying about how many people there are infected. That is normal for Russia, nobody believes what the government says.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> With single shot immunity in Canada, we will have to play by different rules than the Americans for awhile.


Let’s hope people get that because based on what I’ve seen so far through all of this, they won’t.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This will do the most to drive them to the jab...
> Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com)


PJ. You reading this?


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I still mask up when going through the drive thru ....... it’s polite thing to do, but I am Canadian sooo lol. And yes I’ve had the first shot..... the AZ, but still it’s a shot lol. So if I don’t trim my nose hair I’m protecting people? Cool!!!


Not many Canadians are two weeks past their second shot. Keep masking brother, it’s more than polite.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's your opinion, but it doesn't affect the reality that freedom of religion is a protected class. Freedom from religion is also protected however. No one is going to force you to participate in their religion, they only ask that you don't tread upon their religious beliefs.


Are you serious? All my life these dipshits have been infringing on my right to live free from their religious influence.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I still mask up when going through the drive thru ....... it’s polite thing to do, but I am Canadian sooo lol. And yes I’ve had the first shot..... the AZ, but still it’s a shot lol. So if I don’t trim my nose hair I’m protecting people? Cool!!!


It’s weird to think I will have to mask up at work for the rest of my life. There is one perk to the masks though . Because it gets so cold where I work the mask helps to keep my nose warm! I think you need to trim your nose hairs because the virus might get caught in the hair and if you sneeze they will be released and fly around in the air.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> It’s weird to think I will have to mask up at work for the rest of my life. There is one perk to the masks though . Because it gets so cold where I work the mask helps to keep my nose warm! I think you need to trim your nose hairs because the virus might get caught in the hair and if you sneeze they will be released and fly around in the air.


Hmmm, or the hairs could trap the virus with the booger balls.....just sayin lol. Yes I’ll keep trimming till the study is complete . It almost feels weird not to mask up now but ya it would be nice not to someday . This shit is just crazy ....... never in a million years . Guess that was one of the problems though and we should have proactively taken it seriously.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 15, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Hmmm, or the hairs could trap the virus with the booger balls.....just sayin lol. Yes I’ll keep trimming till the study is complete . It almost feels weird not to mask up now but ya it would be nice not to someday . This shit is just crazy ....... never in a million years . Guess that was one of the problems though and we should have proactively taken it seriously.


Trimming? What about the stubble?

I get mine waxed.


----------



## mooray (May 15, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Where I live the extremely poor have farms and only low life criminals take/sell/grow drugs.
> Having a few ounces of cannabis is a 10 year jail term.
> 
> I doubt there's anyone of importance in your community that would consider you as a cannabis grower to be a decent human being.
> Quite a lot of forum members have openly admitted to spending time in jail and having felony records.


Ten years? We have shithole nazi states like that here too, Idaho for example. 

I think you're mistaken about your perception of my community. I just have some little 1.5ft tall auto's in the backyard that would maybe yield a couple ounces. Nobody cares about that. Now, had I clear cut five acres and bulldozed a hillside to put up a few monster greenhouses and field of 300g pots, then okay, there would be some people that would have negative thoughts....and rightfully so.

Jail and felonies aren't a perfect reference for decency. Go light a match in front of the capitol to protest the gov't and there you go, but is that a window into your soul? Not even close.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

"Mask up to keep it up": Preliminary evidence of the association between erectile dysfunction and COVID-19 - PubMed (nih.gov)

*"Mask up to keep it up": Preliminary evidence of the association between erectile dysfunction and COVID-19*

*Abstract*
*Background: *Erectile dysfunction (ED), as the hallmark of endothelial dysfunction, could be a short- or long-term complication of COVID-19. Additionally, being ED a clinical marker and predictor of non-communicable chronic diseases, particularly cardiovascular, subjects with ED could potentially have a higher risk of contracting COVID-19.

*Objectives: *To investigate the prevalence of ED among subjects with a reported diagnosis of COVID-19 and to measure the association of COVID-19 and ED.

*Materials and methods: *We reviewed data from the [email protected] online survey (performed between April 7 and May 4, 2020, in Italy) to retrieve a sample of Italian male sexually active subjects with reported SARS-CoV-2 infection. A matching sample of COVID-19-negative male sexually active subjects was also retrieved using propensity score matching in a 3:1 ratio. The survey used different standardized psychometric tools to measure effects of lockdown and social distancing on the intrapsychic, relational, and sexual health of Italian subjects.

*Results: *One hundred subjects were included in the analysis (25 COVID-positive; 75 COVID-negative). The prevalence of ED, measured with the Sexual Health Inventory for Men, was significantly higher in the COVID+ group (28% vs. 9.33%; p = 0.027). Logistic regression models confirmed a significant effect of COVID-19 on the development of ED, independently of other variables affecting erectile function, such as psychological status, age, and BMI [OR 5.66, 95% CI: 1.50-24.01]. Likewise, subjects with ED were more likely to have COVID-19, once corrected for age and BMI [OR 5.27, 95% CI: 1.49-20.09].

*Discussion and conclusion: *On top of well-described pathophysiological mechanisms, there is preliminary evidence in a real-life population of ED as a risk factor of developing COVID-19 and possibly occurring as a consequence of COVID-19. Universal vaccination against the COVID-19 and the personal protective equipment could possibly have the added benefit of preventing sexual dysfunctions.


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you serious? All my life these dipshits have been infringing on my right to live free from their religious influence.
> 
> View attachment 4901597


I just have to laugh at this picture. "How do you work one of these things. I have heard about them, which way is up?"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 15, 2021)

Nose plugs are going to be the next big fashion trend.


Budley Doright said:


> Hmmm, or the hairs could trap the virus with the booger balls.....just sayin lol. Yes I’ll keep trimming till the study is complete . It almost feels weird not to mask up now but ya it would be nice not to someday . This shit is just crazy ....... never in a million years . Guess that was one of the problems though and we should have proactively taken it seriously.


nose plugs are going to be the new rage.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 15, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nose plugs are going to be the next big fashion trend.
> 
> nose plugs are going to be the new rage.
> View attachment 4901665


Nice selfie.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you serious? All my life these dipshits have been infringing on my right to live free from their religious influence.
> 
> View attachment 4901597


LMFAO @ that pic. Hilarious!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO @ that pic. Hilarious!


go eat shit you lousy fraud


----------



## Budley Doright (May 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trimming? What about the stubble?
> 
> I get mine waxed.


Curious, do you enjoy it?


----------



## Token Dankies (May 15, 2021)

Wife got it, I decided best I didn't. I have adverse reactions to the flu shot making me seriously ill for a week or more and I went through the entire first year without catching it while dealing with guests every single day and then traveling 4100 miles by ground vehicle. I don't think that me getting it or not will save the world but I am curious to see what it does to people in a few years if anything at all.


----------



## hanimmal (May 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Wife got it, I decided best I didn't. I have adverse reactions to the flu shot making me seriously ill for a week or more and I went through the entire first year without catching it while dealing with guests every single day and then traveling 4100 miles by ground vehicle. I don't think that me getting it or not will save the world but I am curious to see what it does to people in a few years if anything at all.


That sucks about your reaction to the flu shot. Best of luck, hopefully you can look back and see that this vaccine worked great.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 15, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Wife got it, I decided best I didn't. I have adverse reactions to the flu shot making me seriously ill for a week or more and I went through the entire first year without catching it while dealing with guests every single day and then traveling 4100 miles by ground vehicle. I don't think that me getting it or not will save the world but I am curious to see what it does to people in a few years if anything at all.


I like to think mine might save a loved one from the drowning feeling demise of an ICU


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would figure that the numbers out of China and Russia were recorded at least as bad as ours were here in America.
> 
> I would consider the scientific advancements in everything around us over the last 46 years. It is pretty awesome how far we have come since a time that we sold kids tiny lead cars as toys.


It's more than awesome,it's unfathomable,Wright bros 120yrs ago!, Civil war ,shot in arm ,amputate arm,all kinds of quackery in medicine,bloodletting,using mercury for treatments etc. this is only 150 yrs. ago or less contrasted to now it bends one's mind. Cancer probably totally eradicated in 20 yrs. from now, releasing nanobots into patients to cure whatever is coming too, now if plain old common sense couild be restored it would be a future of optimism.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (May 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That sucks about your reaction to the flu shot. Best of luck, hopefully you can look back and see that this vaccine worked great.


Maybe an allergy to eggs is the flu shot problem, but the Moderna and Phizer shots are brand new and don't use that old tech, understand that I am not positive about flu vaccine containing egg product but I think I heard that somewhere, if you've consulted a physician about this then totally disregard, but if not look into the flu shot composition and if your allergic to eggs you could probably be vaccinated for Covid w/the mnra vaccines.ccguns


----------



## printer (May 15, 2021)

*Poll: Young People Want Vaccine Requirement for Return to Work, School*
The vast majority of people between the ages of 18 and 29 want schools and businesses to require students and employees to get vaccinated before returning, according to a new poll from Generation Lab and Axios. 








Poll: Young People Want Vaccine Requirement for Return to Work, School


The vast majority of people between the ages of 18 and 29 want schools and businesses to require students and employees to get vaccinated before returning, according to a new poll from Generation Lab and Axios.




www.newsmax.com




Now the fun part. The comments.

The same young people who have been indoctrinated by the institutions to which they are returning? Makes sense!

I guess if they knew anything they wouldn't have to be in school. 

Guess young people don't believe in science. They won't die from Covid anymore than they would from another cold or flu. 

Has anyone thought of educating young people about the US Constitution and personal freedoms? 

Relying on advice from young adults who have been fed the teaching curriculum by leftist liberal teachers and professors. . . I'll pass. . . 

That teacher dictator that Biden appointed said it's "likely" school can be opened in September. She made sure that ambiguous word was used, so it gives her some leverage to rake in some more money from the Teachers Union to keep in closed. It's all about the money. 

How many of those polled had received the vaccine themselves ? And did they know once infected & recovered that the vax can be harmful as they formed antibodies when recovered. 

18-29 yr old - the young people, the sheep Baa, Baa, Baa - don't know how to think for themselves. 

"I live in a Red area and not many of the people are getting vaccinated".
That's funny. I live in FL. EVERY Red person I know was vaccinated ASAP. The holdouts? Blue anti-vaxers and "science" people. I know that's anecdotal but so is the so called reporting of Red people not getting vaxxed.
And the "open minded" 18 - 29 year olds from this poll? Let's talk about their percentages. When governors are offering free tickets to events and free beers, you know they're not stepping up to the plate. How about walking the talk.


----------



## not_a_doctor (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So you' re a vaccine chicken shit, I'll wait for the 12 to 18 year old's and see if they die! Sounds like you never avoided brain damage. Take the fucking jab for Christ's sake, or at least for those around you, not to mention yourself, here something a selfish prick like you can relate to. Maybe yer wife will like the idea of covid limp dick though...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence (webmd.com)
> *Coronavirus Lingers in Penis and Could Cause Impotence*
> ...


I didn't post this for likes or passive aggressive attention so I'm sorry If you have been refreshing your phone since this post looking for an angry response ....you quoted the wrong fella
The way I see forums.... you would not say boo to me face to face.... So.....


----------



## mooray (May 15, 2021)

The "to my face" thing is always funny to me. It's usually rednecks that say it and of course they're super awesome patriots that completely ignore the part where they're literally saying they're willing to engage in criminal assault because someone exercised their 1a rights in a manner that like...hurt their feelings and stuff.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

not_a_doctor said:


> I didn't post this for likes or passive aggressive attention so I'm sorry If you have been refreshing your phone since this post looking for an angry response ....you quoted the wrong fella
> The way I see forums.... you would not say boo to me face to face.... So.....


Don't kid yerself Cletus, you are afraid of a fucking needle and want to wait to see how many old people and kids die before you'll risk your pink little ass on the jab. Profile in courage you ain't son, not a good citizen or neighbor either. 

So how many hundreds of millions have to take the vaccine before you think it's safe? If you could keep covid to yerself I'd say let Darwin deal with yer dumb ass.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 15, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I like to think mine might save a loved one from the drowning feeling demise of an ICU


Yeah the whole fear thing got you going, you can't guilt or buy me into doing something you can change my mind with sound science though and that isn't quite here yet. The sad fact that you resort to that only furthers my feelings of pity for folks like yourself. You don't even know my medical history or whether or not my doctor has advised me to or not to take the jab. One box doesn't fit all but clowns come in all colors.


----------



## V256.420 (May 15, 2021)

I didn't want to write this because of the trolls but I feel this needed to be known.

10 days after my shot I had a hypoglycemic attack and 2 hours later came down with a case of acute pancreatitis. My upper belly was bulging out and the pain went around to my back. It has been the worst attack I have had over the years. It's lasted a bit over 3 weeks now and has subsided slowly and steadily. Every time I do physical work it swells up again and I have to rest for a while.

The kicker? I don't have diabetes. I don't take medication for it. I have controlled it for 20 years with diet alone, but sometimes I fail and eat like crap a few days straight. Hypoglycemia? Never. Not that I know of. I've had a few pancreas attacks before but never like this one. I had symptoms of full on diabetes for a full week after the attack. Bad circulation from my knees down. Sharp burning pain on the outsides of my knees going down both legs. Cool toes to the touch and slight numbness. This would come and go after any meal I ate. WITHOUT my sugar going over 130. Once I digested I could actually feel my hands and legs warming up. Weird shit had me confused as fuck.

I also have CAD and take blood thinner and bp meds. I noticed a correlation between the cold/numb feelings and my pancreas swelling after meals but my sugar was in range every time.

Was it the shot? I have no idea. But I missed my second dose because of this and I don't intend on getting the next one until I feel better and talk with my gastro doc.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 15, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I didn't want to write this because of the trolls but I feel this needed to be known.
> 
> 10 days after my shot I had a hypoglycemic attack and 2 hours later came down with a case of acute pancreatitis. My upper belly was bulging out and the pain went around to my back. It has been the worst attack I have had over the years. It's lasted a bit over 3 weeks now and has subsided slowly and steadily. Every time I do physical work it swells up again and I have to rest for a while.
> 
> ...


Scary shit. Good luck with everything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I didn't want to write this because of the trolls but I feel this needed to be known.
> 
> 10 days after my shot I had a hypoglycemic attack and 2 hours later came down with a case of acute pancreatitis. My upper belly was bulging out and the pain went around to my back. It has been the worst attack I have had over the years. It's lasted a bit over 3 weeks now and has subsided slowly and steadily. Every time I do physical work it swells up again and I have to rest for a while.
> 
> ...


No trolling people with genuine health problems, just bullshit artists. I hope you are seeing your doctor about this!
Here is something I ran across awhile back, that might prove useful to you, have it checked out and antifungal medications might help.

pancreatitis fungal infection - Google Search
The prevalence of *fungal infection* in acute *pancreatitis* ranges from 7% to 41%, and invasive candidiasis is associated with mortality > 40%. *Pancreatic* necrosis with poor perfusion of the *pancreatic* tissue makes eradication of *fungal infection* difficult.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 15, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I didn't want to write this because of the trolls but I feel this needed to be known.
> 
> 10 days after my shot I had a hypoglycemic attack and 2 hours later came down with a case of acute pancreatitis. My upper belly was bulging out and the pain went around to my back. It has been the worst attack I have had over the years. It's lasted a bit over 3 weeks now and has subsided slowly and steadily. Every time I do physical work it swells up again and I have to rest for a while.
> 
> ...


How much exercise are you getting? I recently bought a Fitbit inspire 2 fitness tracker (smart watch) ($89 CDN) and it's doing a pretty good job of whipping my ass into shape! I've been keeping a food journal for over a month and eating 2000 high quality calories a day. Both the fitness tracker and the food journal are pretty good motivators, so was quitting smoking pot back in the beginning of April!

The HR monitor works great and the reviews say the sleep tracker even works great too!


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 15, 2021)

I was moved into eligibility in my area as of Friday and got my first shot of Moderna or Pfizer booked for June 9th. Hoping it will help out on my long hauler symptoms that keep getting worse and longer. Huge bouts of nausea, headaches and lack or energy/appetite even with my herbal friends helping. Had blood work done and they think my Covid long hauler stuff has given me high iron. Funny thing is that I was asymptomatic minus some headaches With Covid while everyone else had it pretty bad. Lost an aunt and my neighbour lost both parents to it within 3 weeks of each other


----------



## Fogdog (May 15, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> I was moved into eligibility in my area as of Friday and got my first shot of Moderna or Pfizer booked for June 9th. Hoping it will help out on my long hauler symptoms that keep getting worse and longer. Huge bouts of nausea, headaches and lack or energy/appetite even with my herbal friends helping. Had blood work done and they think my Covid long hauler stuff has given me high iron. Funny thing is that I was asymptomatic minus some headaches With Covid while everyone else had it pretty bad. Lost an aunt and my neighbour lost both parents to it within 3 weeks of each other


Hope it works out for you. Sorry to hear about your losses. It's been an awful year.


----------



## Fogdog (May 15, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> How much exercise are you getting? I recently bought a Fitbit inspire 2 fitness tracker (smart watch) ($89 CDN) and it's doing a pretty good job of whipping my ass into shape! I've been keeping a food journal for over a month and eating 2000 high quality calories a day. Both the fitness tracker and the food journal are pretty good motivators, so was quitting smoking pot back in the beginning of April!
> 
> The HR monitor works great and the reviews say the sleep tracker even works great too!


Most everything I fix for my meals is entered into Mastercook an app that not only stores recipes but also calculates nutrition and calories by recipe and by meal if you want. It's a real eye-opener either way -- when I'm trying to lose weight, I sabotage myself by eating too little and of course, if I'm not watching it, I will overdo it too. Also, salt in one's diet is a tricky one to manage without a good way to keep track.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Most everything I fix for my meals is entered into Mastercook an app that not only stores recipes but also calculates nutrition and calories by recipe and by meal if you want. It's a real eye-opener either way -- when I'm trying to lose weight, I sabotage myself by eating too little and of course, if I'm not watching it, I will overdo it too. Also, salt in one's diet is a tricky one to manage without a good way to keep track.


I am cookin my own meals since the pandemic as well, on and off but I am trying to prep for a couple days at a time cause I work 14 hr days. I feel much healthier when I eat home cooked food with fresh ingredients but the exercise thing I need to step up it is just hard to figure out a routine that will work when I can't leave and don't have much area to run ... maybe pickup a jump rope like when I was a kid.


----------



## TacoMac (May 16, 2021)

Pouring sock puppets in this thread.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

Like some puke who doesn't have guts and character enough to get vaccinated is gonna be honest about wearing a mask! Soon they will mostly be infecting each other and giving the gift of death and suffering among themselves. There will still be plenty of the innocent for them to murder though.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 16, 2021)

Geez, some of you guys think that every new member is a "sock puppet!" In case you haven't noticed, this is a very large forum, and we have many new members enroll here every day. With a click bait title like this one, every member wants to post in this thread because every member is interested in this topic.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 16, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> I was moved into eligibility in my area as of Friday and got my first shot of Moderna or Pfizer booked for June 9th. Hoping it will help out on my long hauler symptoms that keep getting worse and longer. Huge bouts of nausea, headaches and lack or energy/appetite even with my herbal friends helping. Had blood work done and they think my Covid long hauler stuff has given me high iron. Funny thing is that I was asymptomatic minus some headaches With Covid while everyone else had it pretty bad. Lost an aunt and my neighbour lost both parents to it within 3 weeks of each other


That's devastating man,try to hang in there,Covid cost my ass in a roundabout way, my old lady is a breast cancer survivor and I did everything including arguing about her leaving the house to keep her safe, but all doctors visits got postponed and this and that, she was supposed to get a replacement self administered cholesterol shot for the one I was giving her and everything got fkd up, she didn't take the pill version cause it gave her heartburn. Long story short she developed a blood clot,it went to the brain causing her to have a stroke in her sleep( the worst way to have it since it has time to do more damage and the stroke med. can't be administered. 4 months later she has virtually no movement on left side and slurred speech(Covid protocol in place I've only seen her once and now am all alone at home). I blame this sad and unfortunate shit on the pandaemic and lack of communication it fostered.ccgun


----------



## CCGNZ (May 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like some puke who doesn't have guts and character enough to get vaccinated is gonna be honest about wearing a mask! Soon they will mostly be infecting each other and giving the gift of death and suffering among themselves. There will still be plenty of the innocent for them to murder though.
> 
> View attachment 4902172


Have ho idea how that no mask "I'm vaccinated "policy can work my vac. card is a cheap ass paper joke, easy to duplicate fraudulently IMO, can't see this being used as proof, but that's all I've got to show as of now.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> That's devastating man,try to hang in there,Covid cost my ass in a roundabout way, my old lady is a breast cancer survivor and I did everything including arguing about her leaving the house to keep her safe, but all doctors visits got postponed and this and that, she was supposed to get a replacement self administered cholesterol shot for the one I was giving her and everything got fkd up, she didn't take the pill version cause it gave her heartburn. Long story short she developed a blood clot,it went to the brain causing her to have a stroke in her sleep( the worst way to have it since it has time to do more damage and the stroke med. can't be administered. 4 months later she has virtually no movement on left side and slurred speech(Covid protocol in place I've only seen her once and now am all alone at home). I blame this sad and unfortunate shit on the pandaemic and lack of communication it fostered.ccgun


Sorry to hear about your and your wife's misfortune, covid has many costs. Those who help spread it by not wearing masks, social distancing, or not getting vaccinated for no reason other than bullshit are selfish pricks and it's blindingly obvious. People like you and your wife pay the price for Trump and the assholes who support and believe him, covid didn't have to be nearly as bad in America as it is.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Sorry to hear about your and your wife's misfortune, covid has many costs. Those who help spread it by not wearing masks, social distancing, or not getting vaccinated for no reason other than bullshit are selfish pricks and it's blindingly obvious. People like you and your wife pay the price for Trump and the asshole who support and believe him, covid didn't have to be nearly as bad in America as it is.


There's no doubt about those facts man, I've come to despise Cheeto's enablers and his support network more than the dickhead himself since I've ALWAYS believed he was a narcisstic,vile,lying ass chretin who chews people up until their no longer useful to him like bubblegum, and anyone who even brushes up against tyhe prick smells like they've been shoveling manure all day. But point is I know/knew what he is/was what I didn't comprehend was the fk nuts who still line up and voice support for him. Until fk face showed up in the Wh. House in had no idea in hell that people could be this gullible, it's shocking and disconcerting to me that this is what a decent percentage of my fellow American citizens are all about and certainly reinforces any loner tendancies that have with my situation now.ccguns
I


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> I am cookin my own meals since the pandemic as well, on and off but I am trying to prep for a couple days at a time cause I work 14 hr days. I feel much healthier when I eat home cooked food with fresh ingredients but the exercise thing I need to step up it is just hard to figure out a routine that will work when I can't leave and don't have much area to run ... maybe pickup a jump rope like when I was a kid.


Yah, same problem here. Except -- 14 hour days? That's not sustainable if one wants a life outside of work. Not for me, at any rate. 

What I do every day:

Jumping jacks
planks
crunches
squats
pushups
walking lunge
mountain climbers (a one-legged plank where you switch from on leg to the other)
and such.

Ride a bicycle. Maybe not for everybody depending on where they live but walking is good too. 

It's not the same as a fitness club or long walks but can be done inside. It's been really good for my back.

something like this:









13 Moves That Let You Build Muscle Without Weights


Whether you work out at home or want to give the dumbbells a rest, we’ve put together a list of 13 body-burning moves that require no weights or equipment.




www.healthline.com




:

Good on you that you prepare most of your own meals. For me it's a hobby that I find relaxing and meditative. I've been working on no-leftover meals that can be cooked about an an hour. Lately, this cookbook has been a good find: But it's a bit of a challenge for beginners. 

The Wagamama Cookbook.

It's mostly stir-fries with sauces over rice or noodles and ramen. Quick and tasty that use a lot of fresh veg.

But, 14 hour workdays leave no room for much more than eating and sleeping. Good luck with that. I hope it gets better for you. I've worked twelves and it was a grind.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> That's devastating man,try to hang in there,Covid cost my ass in a roundabout way, my old lady is a breast cancer survivor and I did everything including arguing about her leaving the house to keep her safe, but all doctors visits got postponed and this and that, she was supposed to get a replacement self administered cholesterol shot for the one I was giving her and everything got fkd up, she didn't take the pill version cause it gave her heartburn. Long story short she developed a blood clot,it went to the brain causing her to have a stroke in her sleep( the worst way to have it since it has time to do more damage and the stroke med. can't be administered. 4 months later she has virtually no movement on left side and slurred speech(Covid protocol in place I've only seen her once and now am all alone at home). I blame this sad and unfortunate shit on the pandaemic and lack of communication it fostered.ccgun


Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your wife. Dealing with that through this epidemic must be a real struggle. Last year was awful for everybody but your story is much worse. Hopefully you'll be able to see your wife regularly soon.


----------



## Token Dankies (May 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yah, same problem here. Except -- 14 hour days? That's not sustainable if one wants a life outside of work. Not for me, at any rate.


Thank you for all that information, I am gonna check out the cookbook and make a plan to get some more exercise. As far as 14 hour days go, I live on site and its not 14 hours straight constant work but a bunch of little tasks in between just maintaining order. Only do it for so many months a year and then take some time off. Definitely not sustainable forever but so far I have been able to make it work the past 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Thank you for all that information, I am gonna check out the cookbook and make a plan to get some more exercise. As far as 14 hour days go, I live on site and its not 14 hours straight constant work but a bunch of little tasks in between just maintaining order. Only do it for so many months a year and then take some time off. Definitely not sustainable forever but so far I have been able to make it work the past 5 or 6 years.


I checked it out from the library and bought a copy after trying it out first. They are very specific about ingredients but the key is fresh veg and I substitute whatever I have on hand. But it's not the end-all, just a good collection of ideas.


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 16, 2021)

Fuck, sorry to hear about that @CCGNZ  


I remember last summer working with someone else at my former job (suffered a wrist injury and permanent injury now) Anyways it was before masks were mandated and I was walking into a store and a manager was telling us to please mask up. We didn’t have any on us but he was saying Ontario should do it soon. He had friends working in NYC hospitals when they were at their height in the pandemic. He had said his one friend who was a nurse had lost 6 members of his family to it, and was still working. Plus 4 of his fellow nurses/doctors were on ventilators for their life. I never worked that store after that but it now makes me mad at myself and others that we should of been smarter back then. Sadly that stage almost seems to be repeating again with people who got the shots and the people who still don’t think this is anymore then a fucking common cold


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 16, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Have ho idea how that no mask "I'm vaccinated "policy can work my vac. card is a cheap ass paper joke, easy to duplicate fraudulently IMO, can't see this being used as proof, but that's all I've got to show as of now.ccguns


It’s an honor policy and being honest with yourself. I would hope some unmasked must feel dumb and feel terrible karma. I am hoping more unvaccinated are going to eventually stop being big babies and get the jab. 
the vaccination card is a joke. My husband never got his first sticker with his first Jab and then the second jab , at another place, she forgot to put the sticker on and called him up to have him come back. The only traceable info is the vial the dose came from. But who is keeping track of that? There was a story I read on the other Covid thread about a nurse in the UK giving someone the entire vial of the vaccine accidentally. That’s 6 doses worth. Nothing happened to the overdosed person. I am just so happy we are moving forward andgetting back to normal. It’s been a hell of a ride and I am so looking forward to the future. Sorry to hear about your wife . Hopefully she gets better soon.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 16, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Geez, some of you guys think that every new member is a "sock puppet!" In case you haven't noticed, this is a very large forum, and we have many new members enroll here every day. With a click bait title like this one, every member wants to post in this thread because every member is interested in this topic.


I think the 'sock puppet' accusation is more to do with other posters challenging their wokeness. 
If you've had COVID, you'd have to be mentally ill to take the experimental emergency vaccine after.


----------



## CatHedral (May 16, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I think the 'sock puppet' accusation is more to do with other posters challenging their wokeness.
> If you've had COVID, you'd have to be mentally ill to take the experimental emergency vaccine after.


This would be a more viable argument if it werent for the inconvenient fact that having had COVID provides lousy protection against variants. (India.) The vaccine (specifically the mRNA type) provides a far wider protection spectrum than having had the virus.

Objectivity is neither woke nor burgeois. Nice work-in of sanity signaling thouh.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 16, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I think the 'sock puppet' accusation is more to do with other posters challenging their wokeness.
> If you've had COVID, you'd have to be mentally ill to take the experimental emergency vaccine after.


You would have to be stupid not to take the vaccine and have your head filled with bullshit that only a simpleton would believe. 

Soon the mRNA vaccines will come out of emergency use statues and healthcare insurance will require vaccination, they aren't gonna pay for idiots any longer than they have to, stupidity will become a preexisting condition. If you've had covid it might be considered a pre existing condition for healthcare providers. Anybody traveling internationally will require POV, so uncle Sam had better get busy with decent documents.

I dunno what shithole country you are from or if they are even vaccinating people there.

Woke means to be awake to reality and not have your head shoved up your own asshole. Bodhi means awake, or enlightened, or liberated, as in the Buddha, the awakened one. Being awake sure beats going through life asleep and numb from the neck up.


----------



## mooray (May 16, 2021)

Those socks will be full of cum when they finally hit that 40% mark.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

Apparently 40-50% of CDC employees are simpletons and don't want experimental vaccines. 




 (2:19:00)<----- Go to this part of the video (edited for those that are too busy calling folks facists to see it)


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Apparently 40-50% of CDC employees are simpletons and don't want experimental vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz

Trump lost the election, in case your desperate ass needed to know.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Trump lost the election, in case your desperate ass needed to know.


fuck trump


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> fuck trump


You carry his water.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

No, I don't. Vaccine hesitancy (stupid term) has nothing to do with trump... Trump pushed the vaccine, and takes credit for the acquisition of our early vaccine supply. Not everyone that doesn't worship your supreme DNC leaders is a republican. Things are not that simple, and one liners don't make for meaningful discussion my friend.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> No, I don't. Vaccine hesitancy (stupid term) has nothing to do with trump... Trump pushed the vaccine, and takes credit for the acquisition of our early vaccine supply. Not everyone that doesn't worship your supreme DNC leaders is a republican. Things are not that simple, and one liners don't make for meaningful discussion my friend.


If you are campaigning against people getting vaccinated then you are in bed with Trump.

I hope his prescription for UV enemas works for you. Cuz you know what they say about loose people.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

Trump Urges Americans to Get COVID-19 Vaccine


Former President Donald Trump urges people to get a COVID-19 vaccine, saying he recommends it to people who are still hesitant or who don’t want to get it.




www.webmd.com





Maybe you're in bed with him and you don't even know.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

The disconnection from reality necessary to follow your narrative amazes me. I've got better things to do than argue with a brick wall though. Good day.


----------



## Fogdog (May 16, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Trump Urges Americans to Get COVID-19 Vaccine
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump urges people to get a COVID-19 vaccine, saying he recommends it to people who are still hesitant or who don’t want to get it.
> ...


lulz 

First you posted a two hour video with a provocative one liner about the CDC. There is nothing out there to back up your statement and no way anyone is going to sit through that vid, so, yeah, it was a shit post.

Then you try to make Trump out as some covid warrior as if what? That Trump did not all along lie to us about it and do his best to smear people who were doing their very best to save lives. To make your case even worse, you said weren't a Trump supporter and immediately defended him as if HE is why we have the vaccine. That's not true. Trump impeded the development and testing of the vaccine, not what you claim. 

Then you use the old Nazi propaganda trick, just like Trumpers have been doing for four years, accusing others of doing what you do. 

Your right wing propaganda crap doesn't work any more.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> First you posted a two hour video with a provocative one liner about the CDC. There is nothing out there to back up your statement and no way anyone is going to sit through that vid, so, yeah, it was a shit post.
> 
> ...


I posted the timestap for the quote underneath the video genius.


----------



## Obepawn (May 16, 2021)

Got my second Pfizer shot on May 4th.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Good day.


Because you're leaving?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2021)

I find it somewhat shocking that almost 40% of the respondents say they won't get vaccinated


----------



## Feralj87 (May 16, 2021)

Nope, just not going to take part in conversation with people whose best argument is "YoUr a nAzi." It's insensitive to people that went through the horrors of that era, and detracts from rational discourse. For the record, I'm a left leaning libertarian.... A real liberal. 

I find it shocking that so many people on a cannabis forum readily accept the government's medical advice. We're talking about the same federal government that still classifies cannabis as a schedule 1 drug with "no medical benefits." I'm not saying covid isn't horrible, and I'm not telling anyone that they shouldn't get the vaccine if they decide that's what is best for them. Personally, I don't trust Pfizer, Moderna, or any of the pharmaceutical industrial complex, and would rather take my chances with the virus.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 16, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Nope, just not going to take part in conversation with people whose best argument is "YoUr a nAzi." It's insensitive to people that went through the horrors of that era, and detracts from rational discourse. For the record, I'm a left leaning libertarian.... A real liberal.
> 
> I find it shocking that so many people on a cannabis forum readily accept the government's medical advice. We're talking about the same federal government that still classifies cannabis as a schedule 1 drug with "no medical benefits." I'm not saying covid isn't horrible, and I'm not telling anyone that they shouldn't get the vaccine if they decide that's what is best for them. Personally, I don't trust Pfizer, Moderna, or any of the pharmaceutical industrial complex, and would rather take my chances with the virus.


kewl


----------



## Obepawn (May 16, 2021)

Doublejj, I’m still alive and kickin and enjoying retirement bro.


----------



## doublejj (May 16, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Doublejj, I’m still alive and kickin and enjoying retirement bro.


good to hear bro.....be safe


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 17, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I find it somewhat shocking that almost 40% of the respondents say they won't get vaccinated


And I'm surprised there are so many sensible people on this forum.
When you all turn into the creatures from "I am Legend", who'll be laughing then?


----------



## Obepawn (May 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> good to hear bro.....be safe


I will man.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I think the 'sock puppet' accusation is more to do with other posters challenging their wokeness.


Actually, it has to do with two things:

Brand new accounts created that just started posting in the politics section of a pot forum.
Very old accounts that suddenly come to life after 10 years of never being used to post only in the politics section of a pot forum.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Nope, just not going to take part in conversation with people whose best argument is "YoUr a nAzi." It's insensitive to people that went through the horrors of that era, and detracts from rational discourse. For the record, I'm a left leaning libertarian.... A real liberal.
> 
> I find it shocking that so many people on a cannabis forum readily accept the government's medical advice. We're talking about the same federal government that still classifies cannabis as a schedule 1 drug with "no medical benefits." I'm not saying covid isn't horrible, and I'm not telling anyone that they shouldn't get the vaccine if they decide that's what is best for them. Personally, I don't trust Pfizer, Moderna, or any of the pharmaceutical industrial complex, and would rather take my chances with the virus.


I totally agree with everything you just posted, and I'm a Marxist that believes in redistribution of wealth and property.


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Apparently 40-50% of CDC employees are simpletons and don't want experimental vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in your mind 'has not yet been vaccinated' is the same as 'don't want to be vaccinated'.

Im 41 and been on top of getting vaccinated. And with the time in between shots, I am still not fully vaccinated and will not be until June.

You are being disingenuous when you pretend like the actual % of people vaccinated at those departments is because they don't want it.



sarahJane211 said:


> I think the 'sock puppet' accusation is more to do with other posters challenging their wokeness.
> If you've had COVID, you'd have to be mentally ill to take the experimental emergency vaccine after.









You are incorrect on all counts, but Koodos for the trigger words you use to push the propaganda.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

I'm warming up to the idea that the virus can do some good, hope all you tRUmptards never take the vaccine, enjoy your koolaid.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

I now support Stinkys supporters not wearing masks or getting vaccinated, I think they should gather together weekly to support each other.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I now support Stinkys supporters not wearing masks or getting vaccinated, I think they should gather together weekly to support each other.


And group hugs. Lots of group hugs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> Nope, just not going to take part in conversation with people whose best argument is "YoUr a nAzi." It's insensitive to people that went through the horrors of that era, and detracts from rational discourse. For the record, I'm a left leaning libertarian.... A real liberal.
> 
> I find it shocking that so many people on a cannabis forum readily accept the government's medical advice. We're talking about the same federal government that still classifies cannabis as a schedule 1 drug with "no medical benefits." I'm not saying covid isn't horrible, and I'm not telling anyone that they shouldn't get the vaccine if they decide that's what is best for them. Personally, I don't trust Pfizer, Moderna, or any of the pharmaceutical industrial complex, and would rather take my chances with the virus.


It’s not just your government though. All governments from every country in the world have a vaccine distribution program.

Weird that the one thing all governments could agree on was how to “manipulate” it’s citizens.

Wish I knew you were Libertarian sooner though. Would have saved me the time it took to read your other posts.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 17, 2021)

Good news, Stinky will start having rallies again, happy covid days ahead.


----------



## TacoMac (May 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Good news, Stinky will start having rallies again, happy covid days ahead.


Well, we're running out of material to point and laugh at, so it's a good thing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 17, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Well, we're running out of material to point and laugh at, so it's a good thing.


Nah, if you dig deep enough it is even worse now as they all battle to shove Trump's mushroom dick the farthest down their throats - but you have to work for it a lot harder.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I find it somewhat shocking that almost 40% of the respondents say they won't get vaccinated


The propaganda ploy used in this instance is called "doubt inducing minutia". It's effective.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

The amount of antibodies gets reduced over time, if you do not grow a new arm in the first three months there might not be a lot to worry about. And what do the antibodies do? They are designed by our bodies to hunt down and destroy things with the spike protein. From what I gather we do not normally have cells with the spike protein in our bodies. Other than hang around and wait for some to show up I have not heard anyone say what bad things these antibodies do to us.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So in your mind 'has not yet been vaccinated' is the same as 'don't want to be vaccinated'.
> 
> Im 41 and been on top of getting vaccinated. And with the time in between shots, I am still not fully vaccinated and will not be until June.
> 
> ...


I think for the average person this would be a valid point, but they admit in their testimony that they have been offering vaccinations through their own institute. I'm also sure that CDC employees, like all politicians, were among the first to have it available to them. Why else does she go on to list the steps they're taking in an attempt to convince the rest of their get staff vaccinated. Does your job have its own vaccination program? Theirs does.


----------



## Fishbulb (May 17, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I totally agree with everything you just posted, and I'm a Marxist that believes in redistribution of wealth and property.


Sound to me like you have poor people mentally. To stupid to make an informed decision and to lazy to work


----------



## hanimmal (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> I think for the average person this would be a valid point, but they admit in their testimony that they have been offering vaccinations through their own institute. I'm also sure that CDC employees, like all politicians, were among the first to have it available to them. Why else does she go on to list the steps they're taking in an attempt to convince the rest of their get staff vaccinated. Does your job have its own vaccination program? Theirs does.


That might feel true, but I am not sure that it is.

A lot of the jobs are not dealing with the public so I am not sure that they would have been put in front of the line if they were not 65+ until this last month.

I am not saying that there is not some hesitancy, everyone is getting the same lying propangda spammed to them and not everyone is going to understand why they feel the way they are, regardless of education level or job. So it makes sense that they would have a list of steps they are taking to convince hesitant people to get the proven safe vaccine.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm warming up to the idea that the virus can do some good, hope all you tRUmptards never take the vaccine, enjoy your koolaid.


The problem with that is that the "brain fog" associated with Covid long-haulers will be indistinguishable from their normal state.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> I think for the average person this would be a valid point, but they admit in their testimony that they have been offering vaccinations through their own institute. I'm also sure that CDC employees, like all politicians, were among the first to have it available to them. Why else does she go on to list the steps they're taking in an attempt to convince the rest of their get staff vaccinated. Does your job have its own vaccination program? Theirs does.


Translation: "I speculate and ask leading questions that echo propaganda from who knows where (except me, I don't know anything)"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Translation: "I speculate and ask leading questions that echo propaganda from who knows where (except me, I don't know anything)"


He sounds like Tucker who was "just" asking questions, that everybody already knew the answers to. When they speak about X% of healthcare workers not wanting the vaccine, they are mostly referring to the uneducated support staff who clean the floors, work in the kitchen, deliver things and other menial tasks. Not the educated ones directly involved in patient care, they line up early for the vaccine.

Most long term care facilities have largely uneducated staffs as well, only a few nurses, or other medical professionals work there and they all have high vaccination rates. Most of the staff of these facilities, move patients in and out of bed, clean the place and work the kitchen. The statistics are kind of meaningless really, anybody with an education, or even a brain and can use it, gets vaccinated.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

So, shove it with the false narrative. Covid is now a preventable disease. Tens of thousands dead and millions infected in the past few months from the unvaccinated crowd:

From 3/1 to today (5/17),

4,333,000 people contracted covid-19
70,000 dead
1,000,000 with long term health problems due to the effects of the virus.

All illnesses and deaths during that period were preventable but for the fact that those people had not been vaccinated.

Of the vaccinated,

maybe 1 person died from covid?
Maybe a handful with long term health problems or death due to the effects of the vaccine.

123,000,000 have been vaccinated. About 200,000,000 are not.

Get vaccinated. For your own good, get vaccinated.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He sounds like Tucker who was "just" asking questions, that everybody already knew the answers to. When they speak about X% of healthcare workers not wanting the vaccine, they are mostly referring to the uneducated support staff who clean the floors, work in the kitchen, deliver things and other menial tasks. Not the educated ones directly involved in patient care, they line up early for the vaccine.
> 
> Most long term care facilities have largely uneducated staffs as well, only a few nurses, or other medical professionals work there and they all have high vaccination rates. Most of the staff of these facilities, move patients in and out of bed, clean the place and work the kitchen. The statistics are kind of meaningless really, anybody with an education, or even a brain and can use it, gets vaccinated.


This is a despicable veiwpoint. Gross. I need a shower. People who sweep the floors and cook your meals don't have brains? Professional success is the only indicator of a beautiful mind? You sir need to do some deep soul searching.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He sounds like Tucker who was "just" asking questions, that everybody already knew the answers to. When they speak about X% of healthcare workers not wanting the vaccine, they are mostly referring to the uneducated support staff who clean the floors, work in the kitchen, deliver things and other menial tasks. Not the educated ones directly involved in patient care, they line up early for the vaccine.
> 
> Most long term care facilities have largely uneducated staffs as well, only a few nurses, or other medical professionals work there and they all have high vaccination rates. Most of the staff of these facilities, move patients in and out of bed, clean the place and work the kitchen. The statistics are kind of meaningless really, anybody with an education, or even a brain and can use it, gets vaccinated.


That creep has been floating innuendos, exaggerations and leading questions like a propaganda pro.

I don't know if he is a troll or just a dupe. My bet is on dupe.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> This is a despicable veiwpoint. Gross. I need a shower. People who sweep the floors and cook your meals don't have brains? Preofessional success is the only indicator of a beautiful mind? You sir need to do some deep soul searching.


He didn't say that. 

God damn, man. Did you know that there were 5,000 choking deaths last year? Maybe you should liquify your food. After all, food is more dangerous than the vaccine is.


----------



## Feralj87 (May 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> That creep has been floating innuendos, exaggerations and leading questions like a propaganda pro.
> 
> I don't know if he is a troll or just a dupe. My bet is on dupe.


I've already seen you promoting internment camps I think... whose the creep? In your profile picture, you'd be the guy driving the tank.


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> I've already seen you promoting internment camps I think... whose the creep? In your profile picture, you'd be the guy driving the tank.


Another logical fallacy, this one an ad-hominem.

So, what about driving a car? Do you refuse to drive because it's so much more dangerous than the vaccine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> This is a despicable veiwpoint. Gross. I need a shower. People who sweep the floors and cook your meals don't have brains? Preofessional success is the only indicator of a beautiful mind? You sir need to do some deep soul searching.


It's painful, but true, uneducated people fill menial jobs and this is supported by data, it is a simple fact, nothing more. Uneducated and stupid people fall for conspiracy theories and bullshit like the anti vaccer crowd, most educated people are vaccinated, as are most people with brains who are not educated.

Face it, only a fucking fool or someone whose ear has been shit in, fall for the anti vaccer message, the statistics speak for themselves. White evangelicals and republican males are the two largest groups who refuse to be vaccinated, both of these groups are fools by any reasonable definition, both believe bullshit and lies so transparent most children can see through them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> I've already seen you promoting internment camps I think... whose the creep? In your profile picture, you'd be the guy driving the tank.


I'm the one who promotes internment camps, not foggy!  Mandatory vaccinations too, why fuck around with idiots?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> He didn't say that.
> 
> God damn, man. Did you know that there were 5,000 choking deaths last year? Maybe you should liquify your food. After all, food is more dangerous than the vaccine is.


Logic is not his strong suit and the facts are not on his side either. Just another vaccine chickenshit trying to rationalize their cowardice and profound ignorance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Another logical fallacy, this one an ad-hominem.
> 
> So, what about driving a car? Do you refuse to drive because it's so much more dangerous than the vaccine?


I've had enough of these radical antivaccers and wanna be a radical vaccinator. I advocate mandatory vaccinations and internment for those who protest public health orders. Just like my liberal government here in NS is doing.  Why fuck around with idiots?


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/province-gets-injunction-to-block-planned-anti-mask-rally-1.6026894


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 17, 2021)

Feralj87 said:


> I need a shower.


FIFY


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

Today's paper. Intensive care patients at a record high of 71, the last peak in December we had 54. The model they are using predicts we could have 124 by June 21. Pre-pandemic we had a total of 72 ICU beds. And then there are the normal patient complement, car crashes, burn victims, heart attacks...

And my mother (92) talked to her neighbour who was afraid to get a shot because his friend got sick. I would trade being sick for a couple of days with the knowledge that I won't be ending up in an ICU bed.


----------



## printer (May 17, 2021)

Fishbulb said:


> Sound to me like you have poor people mentally. To stupid to make an informed decision and to lazy to work


Who said they are to lazy to work?


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 17, 2021)

Ricky schoeder - child star / adult asshole 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393967766550421506


----------



## Fogdog (May 17, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ricky schoeder - child star / adult asshole
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393967766550421506


entitled bitch


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, what about driving a car? Do you refuse to drive because it's so much more dangerous than the vaccine?


I refuse to drive a car because the roads are too crowded.
Always a m/c then I can overtake on either side and weave in and out the traffic.


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's painful, but true, uneducated people fill menial jobs and this is supported by data, it is a simple fact, nothing more. Uneducated and stupid people fall for conspiracy theories and bullshit like the anti vaccer crowd, most educated people are vaccinated, as are most people with brains who are not educated.


I suspect you of being one of the uneducated, too lazy to work people.
I'm one of the wealthy, over-educated and too lazy to work people ......... but I did have to work until I was age 45 to earn my wealth.


----------



## Hobbes (May 17, 2021)

.

I took my first dose of Phiser this afternoon, nothing to it and no side effects.

A friend and his wife are both in the hospital after a small breakout in my town. He was suppose to be vaccinated in another couple of weeks and just got unlucky.

.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 17, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I suspect you of being one of the uneducated, too lazy to work people.
> I'm one of the wealthy, over-educated and too lazy to work people ......... but I did have to work until I was age 45 to earn my wealth.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 17, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> I suspect you of being one of the uneducated, too lazy to work people.
> I'm one of the wealthy, over-educated and too lazy to work people ......... but I did have to work until I was age 45 to earn my wealth.


I'm retired with a corporate pension. Who'd you rip off for your money and are you living in SE Asia to avoid US taxes and alimony payments to your first wife?


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm retired with a corporate pension. Who'd you rip off for your money and are you living in SE Asia to avoid US taxes and alimony payments to your first wife?


Me too, but it only took me 10 years to earn my corporate pension (and 10 years to get the job that provided the pension).
I'm living in Asia because I like women that weigh less than 50Kg and are in their 20s and 30s.
I still pay UK tax, deducted at source from my pension payments.

As for COVID vaccine,
The country has only vaccinated 1% of their population (Sinovac) and the vaccine isn't available to foreigners (even if you wanted it).


----------



## hanimmal (May 18, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Me too, but it only took me 10 years to earn my corporate pension (and 10 years to get the job that provided the pension).
> I'm living in Asia because I like women that weigh less than 50Kg and are in their 20s and 30s.
> I still pay UK tax, deducted at source from my pension payments.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2021)

sarahJane211 said:


> Me too, but it only took me 10 years to earn my corporate pension (and 10 years to get the job that provided the pension).
> I'm living in Asia because I like women that weigh less than 50Kg and are in their 20s and 30s.
> I still pay UK tax, deducted at source from my pension payments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moflow (May 18, 2021)

I got my second jab of the Astrazeneca vaccine yesterday afternoon at 4.50pm.
No sore arm or any side effects so far. The nurse said it'll take a couple a weeks for it to be fully effective. 
I'm just so glad to get over and done with.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

Long Covid symptoms ease after vaccination, survey finds


Exclusive: Fifty-seven per cent of people with illness say they were better overall after jab




www.theguardian.com





*Long Covid symptoms ease after vaccination, survey finds*
Exclusive: Fifty-seven per cent of people with illness say they were better overall after jab


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

COVID vaccines can block variant hitting Asia, lab study finds


Assays using live SARS-CoV-2 offer hope that the vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna will protect against a viral strain first seen in India.




www.nature.com





*COVID vaccines can block variant hitting Asia, lab study finds*
*Assays using live SARS-CoV-2 offer hope that the vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna will protect against a viral strain first seen in India.*
Gold-standard experiments on two COVID-19 vaccines suggest that they confer immunity against a subtype of the SARS-CoV-2 variant tearing through India. But the research also hints that this subtype is more resistant to antibodies than are other forms of the virus.

“These vaccines are working,” says Mehul Suthar, an immunologist at Emory University in Atlanta, Georgia, who led the research1. Still, the results underscore the need to continue monitoring vaccine response to SARS-CoV-2 mutations, which often affect the all-important spike protein that the virus uses to infect cells. “Because of the spectrum of mutations that have accumulated within the spike protein, the antibodies just don’t work as well,” says Suthar.

First detected in India last October, the variant B.1.617 was this year linked to a rapid rise in cases in a handful of Indian states and has now been found in more than 40 countries. The subtypes B.1.617.1 and B.1.617.2 have both been detected with increasing frequency in India in the past few months; both carry two mutations linked to increased transmissibility. Because of their quick spread, scientists are keen to find out whether the various forms of B.1.617 undermine COVID-19 vaccines.

Other research has analysed how well the vaccine made by Pfizer in New York City and BioNTech in Mainz, Germany, fares against B.1.617. But that work did not use actual SARS-CoV-2; instead, it used other viruses engineered to have key mutations found in B.1.6172,3.

For their experiments, Suthar and his team used B.1.617.1 itself, making their assay a ‘gold standard’ test for vaccine efficacy. The researchers combined the virus with antibody-laden blood serum from people who had received either the Pfizer vaccine or that made by Moderna of Cambridge, Massachusetts, both based on mRNA. This allowed the team to study how well antibodies induced by vaccination could ‘neutralize’ the virus, or block it from infecting cells.

The team’s data show that antibodies generated by vaccination are seven times less effective at blocking B.1.617.1 than at neutralizing the coronavirus strain that circulated early in the pandemic. But antibodies from all 25 vaccinated people were able to neutralize B.1.617.1 to some extent.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

i hid my name because @TacoMac seems to think no one knows it and i'm stupid; that's why i'm on his ignore but will comment on anything i say (that's not ignore)..because i'm stupid.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


please tell me that's not you..the frightening thing about the web.


----------



## hanimmal (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> please tell me that's not you..the frightening thing about the web.









(I was going to go with




But thought the other one was funnier)


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> (I was going to go with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they both fit the 'yesss' is for vaccine and the other self explanatory- um no i don't think you look like that but i wonder about some like @Bugeye may he rest in peace.

i love your spirit @hanimmal


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4903646
> 
> i hid my name because @TacoMac seems to think no one knows it and i'm stupid; that's why i'm on his ignore..because i'm stupid.


I don’t know your name.

Who gives a fuck what taco thinks anyway?


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know your name.
> 
> Who gives a fuck what taco thinks anyway?


really? i thought everyone did. guess @TacoMac WAS WRONG.

he's so mean to me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> really? i thought everyone did. guess @TacoMac WAS WRONG.
> 
> he's so mean to me


Taco has a pain in the back that he turns into a pain in the ass for everybody else.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4903646
> 
> i hid my name because @TacoMac seems to think no one knows it and i'm stupid; that's why i'm on his ignore but will comment on anything i say (that's not ignore)..because i'm stupid.


Congrats! Did you get any side effects?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

Since our version of Typhoid Mary came down with hers 16 days ago, we have had four other cases. Two have recovered, two have not. The last two were working in the facility last Friday.

I have been chastised twice for asking about their symptoms when they call off.

Management's unofficial position is "if we don't ask about their symptoms then this is just an HR issue, not a public health one."

My boss should be fired.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since our version of Typhoid Mary came down with hers 16 days ago, we have had four other cases. Two have recovered, two have not. The last two were working in the facility last Friday.
> 
> I have been chastised twice for asking about their symptoms when they call off.
> 
> ...


Your too good for that dump! Can you find another job?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your too good for that dump! Can you find another job?


This is not a good place for me. Everything good about me is a liability here.

I'm dealing with a health issue that has yet to be diagnosed. CAT scans tomorrow are likely to answer some questions. The answers to those questions will determine my options. Right now, the most important thing is insurance continuity (because... America)

I might be ok or I might be very, very fucked. Fingers crossed.

Oh, and that dump is a Fortune 100 company.


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is not a good place for me. Everything good about me is a liability here.
> 
> I'm dealing with a health issue that has yet to be diagnosed. CAT scans tomorrow are likely to answer some questions. The answers to those questions will determine my options. Right now, the most important thing is insurance continuity (because... America)
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congrats! Did you get any side effects?


nope, just the sore arm but no more than if you had been lifting some weights..definitely felt it 'we just took out a new bottle from the refrigerator and you're the first to get it'. got a rush for some reason but i stayed there for the 15 minutes i brought my inhaler and they had epi-pen just in case.

most i've been talking to; Moderna is the one with more side effect; all the Pzizer people seem to not be affected except for the sore arm. I had choice of Pzizer or J&J and they didn't even ask- i grabbed her arm 'this is Pzizer right'?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> nope, just the sore are but no more than if you had been lifting some weights..definitely felt it 'we just took out a new bottle from the refrigerator and you're the first to get it'. got a rush for some reason but i stayed there for the 15 minutes i brought my inhaler and they had epi-pen just in case.
> 
> most i've been talking to; Moderna is the one with more side effect; all the Pzizer people seem to not be affected except for the sore arm. I had choice of Pzizer or J&J and they didn't even ask- i grabbed her arm 'this is Pzizer right'?


I think they both have equal side effects if your sample is large enough.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Since our version of Typhoid Mary came down with hers 16 days ago, we have had four other cases. Two have recovered, two have not. The last two were working in the facility last Friday.
> 
> I have been chastised twice for asking about their symptoms when they call off.
> 
> ...


was that your Karen?

when she comes back she's going to be shedding for two weeks extra than the doctor says.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> was that your Karen?
> 
> when she comes back she's going to be shedding for two weeks extra than the doctor says.


No. But there are probably only going to be two types of people before long: the vaccinated and the infected.

Wait for it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I think they both have equal side effects if your ample is large enough.


you could be allergic the preservatives or another inactive ingredient. i just got death rash that my Neurologist insisted only those with Asian decent get..'this is the drug we give to pregnant people'.

i haven't had the best of luck lately with new shots and new meds.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. But there are probably only going to be two types of people before long: the vaccinated and the infected.
> 
> Wait for it.


you know what? i came to that same conclusion the other day which when CDC announced 'off with the masks'. i don't get them..they're Bidens people now too; how irresponsible after only 100 days.

we've got the travelers back from God only knows where.

it forced me to shit or get off the pot


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> This is not a good place for me. Everything good about me is a liability here.
> 
> I'm dealing with a health issue that has yet to be diagnosed. CAT scans tomorrow are likely to answer some questions. The answers to those questions will determine my options. Right now, the most important thing is insurance continuity (because... America)
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your health problem! I hope it’s nothing serious and you get better quickly! Do you have to drink the barium suflfate for your CT scan? I do those scans.


----------



## schuylaar (May 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm retired with a corporate pension. Who'd you rip off for your money and are you living in SE Asia to avoid US taxes and alimony payments to your first wife?


don't listen to him hes a slumlord with HUD properties and bitches about his residents wanting service for their rent.


----------



## TacoMac (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. But there are probably only going to be two types of people before long: the vaccinated and the infected.
> 
> Wait for it.


Problem is that roughly 25% of those vaccinated are infected. 

It's not going to hurt the vaccinated person but we still don't know how well vaccinated infected people can pass the virus on to unvaccinated people.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your health problem! I hope it’s nothing serious and you get better quickly! Do you have to drink the barium suflfate for your CT scan? I do those scans.


No, IV contrast I think. Nobody has mentioned any drinks.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, IV contrast I think. Nobody has mentioned any drinks.


Must not include the abdomen and pelvis . Those barium drinks can make you shit your pants and give massive explosions .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Must not include the abdomen and pelvis . Those barium drinks can make you shit your pants and give massive explosions .


Chest. Mesothelioma is my biggest concern.


----------



## stevepwn (May 18, 2021)

Fuck no. its for brainwashed people.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 18, 2021)

Ignore initiated.


----------



## waktoo (May 18, 2021)

stevepwn said:


> Fuck no. its for brainwashed people.


----------



## mooray (May 18, 2021)

Ahhhh I remember when people cared about brainwashing. The good 'ol days.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Chest. Mesothelioma is my biggest concern.


Did you ever work with asbestos? About 80% with mesothelioma have worked with or been exposed to asbestos. Smoke cigarettes? Cannabis strangely enough does not seem to increase lung cancer risk.


----------



## hanimmal (May 18, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Ricky schoeder - child star / adult asshole
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393967766550421506







Silver Spoons made another scree video and brought up the 'Rhodesia' thing along with a bunch of propagandists.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-has-trump-done-to-this-country.1018837/post-15770685

And the South African stormfront bullshit.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/1994-crime-bill-troll-used-against-biden-and-the-democrats-as-voter-suppression-tactic.1004070/post-15289567


Once a lying rich white 'chauvinist' always one I guess.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 18, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ahhhh I remember when people cared about brainwashing. The good 'ol days.


----------



## xtsho (May 18, 2021)

Just got my first Pfizer shot at a mass vaccination site at the Oregon Convention Center. Lots of people but it only took 45 minutes in and out and 15 of that was for observation that I had to wait through before being allowed to go over to another line to schedule a second dose. They wrote a time on a piece of tape you stuck to the front of your shirt. I guess I could have just left without waiting the 15 minutes and just scheduled a second dose appointment online. Overall it was organized pretty good for speed and efficiency. They had National Guardsmen doing some of the check in and scheduling but civilians administering the shots. One thing I wasn't happy about was the pink bandage they put on my arm. I had a pink shirt back in the 80's to go with my yellow tie but it's really not my color these days.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2021)

Alright you *Magats …. *How many of you took a bleach injection up your ass instead ? … 

Still waiting for it *“ to go away “ ? 
*


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 18, 2021)

Figured i would sport this from zazzle … easy way to get my shopping done faster 
( at costco and dispensary  )


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

Other than a slightly sore shoulder that got the vaccine injection I had zero side effects from the shot. I was never worried anyway. 

One of the guys that gets his starts from me every year drove out and got his the other day. I asked him if he had gotten the vaccine and he said no. I asked him why and he said "I've heard some bad things". When pressed on what those bad things were his reply was just "I've just heard some really bad things". He's a hermit off the grid type and runs in those circles of people that spread falsehoods based on ignorance. He's a really nice guy and with his health issues he'd die from Covid. It's too bad that so much misinformation is keeping many of those that are most susceptible to the virus from getting vaccinated.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Other than a slightly sore shoulder that got the vaccine injection I had zero side effects from the shot. I was never worried anyway.
> 
> One of the guys that gets his starts from me every year drove out and got his the other day. I asked him if he had gotten the vaccine and he said no. I asked him why and he said "I've heard some bad things". When pressed on what those bad things were his reply was just "I've just heard some really bad things". He's a hermit off the grid type and runs in those circles of people that spread falsehoods based on ignorance. He's a really nice guy and with his health issues he'd die from Covid. It's too bad that so much misinformation is keeping many of those that are most susceptible to the virus from getting vaccinated.


it's nice that you talked this guy off the ledge..you may have saved his life.

you expected nothing; gave more; the universe will reward you in some way for changing the potential direction of this mans life.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's nice that you talked this guy off the ledge..you may have saved his life.
> 
> you expected nothing; gave more; the universe will reward you in some way for changing the potential direction of this mans life.


I didn't talk him off of any ledge. He left with no intention of getting the vaccine. In fact he refused to wear a mask even though I have a bunch to give out if someone comes over and doesn't have one. I made him go through the side gate into the backyard. He thinks the whole thing is made up and that the vaccine is likely some government plot. He believes the Chemtrail conspiracy nonsense as well.

He's still a good friend. I just avoid talking about all the nonsense he believes. He's too old to change. He's never even owned a cell phone because he thinks they can be used for mind control or some other nonsense. He might be deluded but if a tree fell on my house in a windstorm he'd be the first one to show up with a chainsaw to help. So I just ignore all the nonsense. I do wish I could get him to get vaccinated but I didn't even bother trying because it isn't going to happen. Some people just won't.


----------



## HGCC (May 19, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> My wife is having a terrible time finding decent accountants. She's hurled 90,000 per year at them and can't hire them.



You in denver...? 


Idk, competition is still rather fierce for good jobs in my location. Wages haven't kept up with the rise in housing costs, I don't know how anyone could make it here working retail minimum wage type jobs (bartending/waiting tables was alright pre-covid).


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

HGCC said:


> You in denver...?
> 
> Idk, competition is still rather fierce for good jobs in my location. Wages haven't kept up with the rise in housing costs, I don't know how anyone could make it here working retail minimum wage type jobs (bartending/waiting tables was alright pre-covid).


I looked into what some of the staff at the hospital I worked at make when we were deciding on what union to join (our government forced us to limit the number of unions representing the workers). A clerk that manage a dialysis area was making about 37k a year. I have no idea how you can do more than just get by on that.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I didn't talk him off of any ledge. He left with no intention of getting the vaccine. In fact he refused to wear a mask even though I have a bunch to give out if someone comes over and doesn't have one. I made him go through the side gate into the backyard. He thinks the whole thing is made up and that the vaccine is likely some government plot. He believes the Chemtrail conspiracy nonsense as well.
> 
> He's still a good friend. I just avoid talking about all the nonsense he believes. He's too old to change. He's never even owned a cell phone because he thinks they can be used for mind control or some other nonsense. He might be deluded but if a tree fell on my house in a windstorm he'd be the first one to show up with a chainsaw to help. So I just ignore all the nonsense. I do wish I could get him to get vaccinated but I didn't even bother trying because it isn't going to happen. Some people just won't.


i'm sorry i thought you said he got the vaccine after talking to him.

in other parts of the world i was taking my dog for his morning walk when some cunt in a white extended cab 4x4 who shouted out of her truck all the way..'i'm so scared..there's a virus ooooooooooh i might catch it..come here i already have not wearing a mask and i will give it to you...cough..cough.'

how Trumpian to call someone out as you're running away..why don't you put your truck in park and say it to my face? rhetorical. we all know why.

i remember details well and live here right where she was parked  i need to go back to my war hat- the crocheted pink pussy hat- schuylaars gearing up it's against the law to yell and heckle people in Colorado. it's domestic violence..when a stranger does it? assault..just like flipping off someone's MAGA hat..it works both ways.

war is coming.


----------



## xtsho (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry i thought you said he got the vaccine after talking to him.
> 
> in other parts of the world i was taking my dog for his morning walk when some cunt in a white extended cab 4x4 who shouted out of her truck all the way..'i'm so scared..there's a virus ooooooooooh i might catch it..come here i already have not wearing a mask and i will give it to you...cough..cough.'
> 
> i remember details well and live here right where she was parked


Some people just suck.


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

*COVID case numbers jump in Winkler*
Unmasked 'hardliners' regularly protest public-health orders, community's vaccination rate among lowest in province

Was 15-20 a day, jumped to 100. This is in the bible belt area here. Some are determined to never wear a mask as it would be a sign of submission (according to the paper, online the story is behind a pay wall. I subscribe but it doesn't help others.) Another article has the Health Minister saying ICU capacity can increase to 170 with more equipment and staff being brought online. We have about 70 in ICU right now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

printer said:


> *COVID case numbers jump in Winkler*
> Unmasked 'hardliners' regularly protest public-health orders, community's vaccination rate among lowest in province
> 
> Was 15-20 a day, jumped to 100. This is in the bible belt area here. Some are determined to never wear a mask as it would be a sign of submission (according to the paper, online the story is behind a pay wall. I subscribe but it doesn't help others.) Another article has the Health Minister saying ICU capacity can increase to 170 with more equipment and staff being brought online. We have about 70 in ICU right now.


Christians my ass and I'd make it a point of telling them. I'd even put a sign on my fucking lawn, CHRISTIANS WEAR MASKS, FAKE CHRISTIANS DON'T! I'd call the local TV station and say, want a story? Then I'd keep a camera on it and charge/sue anybody who fucked with the sign.

Perhaps get some Tee shirts make up that say "REAL CHRISTIANS WEAR MASKS". I'll bet they would sell very well locally, plenty of other people recognize hypocrisy when they see it.


----------



## HGCC (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry i thought you said he got the vaccine after talking to him.
> 
> in other parts of the world i was taking my dog for his morning walk when some cunt in a white extended cab 4x4 who shouted out of her truck all the way..'i'm so scared..there's a virus ooooooooooh i might catch it..come here i already have not wearing a mask and i will give it to you...cough..cough.'
> 
> ...


Harbor freight has good deals on machetes. Might as well get a handful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry i thought you said he got the vaccine after talking to him.
> 
> in other parts of the world i was taking my dog for his morning walk when some cunt in a white extended cab 4x4 who shouted out of her truck all the way..'i'm so scared..there's a virus ooooooooooh i might catch it..come here i already have not wearing a mask and i will give it to you...cough..cough.'
> 
> ...


Buy a big peel and stick sign that says, "WEAR A MASK ASSHOLE!" and put it on her windshield right in front of the driver's side. You can also buy a letter or legal size sheets of self adhesive paper and print your own sign to stick on the windshield, has to be scrapped off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry i thought you said he got the vaccine after talking to him.
> 
> in other parts of the world i was taking my dog for his morning walk when some cunt in a white extended cab 4x4 who shouted out of her truck all the way..'i'm so scared..there's a virus ooooooooooh i might catch it..come here i already have not wearing a mask and i will give it to you...cough..cough.'
> 
> ...


Or you can be subtle and print up or buy some TRUMP IS AN ASSHOLE bumper stickers and apply them.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Some people just suck.


correct.

but i've noticed them actively seeking altercation the past few weeks.

i'm glad my mask (and sense of freedom) bothers them- the pink (and what it stands for) hat will push them over the edge.

my mask, sunglasses and hoodie makes for a perfect pop-up on demand deprivation tank..i'm never giving my mask up.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Buy a big peel and stick sign that says, "WEAR A MASK ASSHOLE!" and put it on her windshield right in front of the driver's side. You can also buy a letter or legal size sheets of self adhesive paper and print your own sign to stick on the windshield, has to be scrapped off.


i wonder where they get the stickers for when they boot your tire? you cannot get those orange stickers off it's got extra heavy duty adhesive.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Harbor freight has good deals on machetes. Might as well get a handful.


nah @blu3bird hooked me up to Karambit knife and training..but thank you for thinking of me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i'm sorry i thought you said he got the vaccine after talking to him.
> 
> in other parts of the world i was taking my dog for his morning walk when some cunt in a white extended cab 4x4 who shouted out of her truck all the way..'i'm so scared..there's a virus ooooooooooh i might catch it..come here i already have not wearing a mask and i will give it to you...cough..cough.'
> 
> ...


NOW you need the silly string.

Timing is everything.


----------



## FrostyTops (May 19, 2021)

You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


trump vaccine? no i ordered mine without the microchip.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


Yeah, we voted. What of it, loser?


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Christians my ass and I'd make it a point of telling them. I'd even put a sign on my fucking lawn, CHRISTIANS WEAR MASKS, FAKE CHRISTIANS DON'T! I'd call the local TV station and say, want a story? Then I'd keep a camera on it and charge/sue anybody who fucked with the sign.
> 
> Perhaps get some Tee shirts make up that say "REAL CHRISTIANS WEAR MASKS". I'll bet they would sell very well locally, plenty of other people recognize hypocrisy when they see it.


but you see what they are..they can't allow people to live their own lives; they want you to live their life, their rules, their freedoms- well maybe i don't want to..so now what..mask shaming; heckling..maybe they'll start to travel in groups carrying rope and attack the single mask wearer. maybe they'll lynch you up right there or tie you to the back of their F150 and drag you around town a bit before the lynch.

the mask has become the proud black man, the old Asian women, the Mexican child, the Muslim and anyone or anything different from them.

now it's a piece of material that gives them the sadz.


----------



## FrostyTops (May 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, we voted. What of it, loser?


Got me shaking over here


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


yep, 

Didn't hurt a bit. Got immunized on election day, Nov 3.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Got me shaking over here


That is called DT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


The funny thing is the stupid cunts who voted for him won't take the vaccine! Darwin is dealing with the MAGATS. 
No mask, no vaccine, no brain.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> yep,
> 
> Didn't hurt a bit. Got immunized on election day, Nov 3.


but the infection tried to get back in.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but the infection tried to get back in.
> 
> View attachment 4904478


Yeah, it takes a while for the immune system to build up enough antibodies. Some effin antivaxxers exposed us to the virus but the shot we took on Nov 3 protected us from the worst of it.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The funny thing is the stupid cunts who voted for him won't take the vaccine! Darwin is dealing with the MAGATS.
> No mask, no vaccine, no brain.


did you see what i posted yesterday? they're waiting for the 'vaccinated to die'. from RawStory? found it.









Anti-vaxxers are now convinced they’ll inherit the earth as lone survivors after vaccines kill everyone else


Some users on the TikTok social media app seem to think they'll be left with the world to themselves after vaccinated people die off.The videos, hashtagged with "#unvaccinated" and other high-interest terms designed to appear on users' "For You" recommendations, have been viewed thousands and...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, it takes a while for the immune system to build up enough antibodies. Some effin antivaxxers exposed us to the virus but the shot we took on Nov 3 protected us from the worst of it.


no wonder we'll need boosters..gotta keep it in check; the diseased are not clear of mind.


----------



## FrostyTops (May 19, 2021)

Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


And you didn't?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical


Morons think Trump won the election


----------



## mooray (May 19, 2021)

What's a Marxist?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical


Who's in the Whitehouse Cletus?
Who's in Mar Logo waiting for a prison cell?
There's yer answer son.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical


Trumpers think Trump is president.


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


No sir. I took the Pfizer, they developed it without Trump funding.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical


a normal day of touring.


----------



## mooray (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a normal day of touring.
> 
> View attachment 4904493


That's weird. Looks like a bunch of workers taking ownership. Is there a word for that?


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

printer said:


> No sir. I took the Pfizer, they developed it without Trump funding.


me too Trump had nothing to do with my shot..paperwork says Mainz Germany on it.


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)

printer said:


> No sir. I took the Pfizer, they developed it without Trump funding.


To date, no vaccine developed took any funding from the Trump administration. 

He had absolutely zero to do with any of them.


----------



## mooray (May 19, 2021)

I'd take a Trump funded vaccine. It's not like he has any control over what's in it. In some ways, it's great that the medical industry is so heavily regulated, because it prevents nonsense like worrying about a "Trump vaccine".


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's weird. Looks like a bunch of workers taking ownership. Is there a word for that?


this is the line for window entrance..it's like speed pass at Disney..you pay a little extra, but boy howdee is it worth it!


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> To date, no vaccine developed took any funding from the Trump administration.
> 
> He had absolutely zero to do with any of them.


but a when it was announced he tried to take credit, therefore his base believed it.


----------



## mooray (May 19, 2021)

Wow, overthrowing a capitalist government in order to bypass laws and establish their ownership with a new form of government. It's all so confusing.


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but a when it was announced he tried to take credit, therefore his base believed it.


But still won't take it. I guess they think we will stop it for them.


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

printer said:


> But still won't take it. I guess they think we will stop it for them.


that's what crazy about Trumpers they talk in circles..'many people are saying' how many? 'many'..many who? at least Trump came up with 'Waiter' stupid reporter couldn't think of anything.


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'd take a Trump funded vaccine. It's not like he has any control over what's in it. In some ways, it's great that the medical industry is so heavily regulated, because it prevents nonsense like worrying about a "Trump vaccine".


The reason nobody took any money is because Trump wanted kickbacks. Nobody wanted to get into it with him so they all went it alone.

The only thing Trump actually did was sign the authorization for Operation Warp Speed. 

That was actually a good thing. Although it didn't do anything for logistics, testing and vaccination, it did remove a lot of red tape that allowed researchers to move much faster, conducting several steps of vaccine testing concurrently rather than consecutively as usual. 

That alone removed months of time from the development of the vaccines. 

So we do owe Trump a nod of thanks for that.


----------



## FrostyTops (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this is the line for window entrance..it's like speed pass at Disney..you pay a little extra, but boy howdee is it worth it!
> 
> View attachment 4904494


Yes so much damage was done, gtfooh 
You must be antifa


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Yes so much damage was done, gtfooh
> You must be antifa


antifa is short for anti fascist; you know the reason we had WW1 and WW2? how quickly we forget.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

Uneven vaccination rates across the US linked to Covid-19 case trends, worry experts - CNN
*Uneven vaccination rates across the US linked to Covid-19 case trends, worry experts*
(CNN)Tuesday was a "landmark day," as the United States reached a new Covid-19 vaccine milestone: 60% of adults have now received at least one dose of Covid-19 vaccine, according to the US Centers and Disease Control and Prevention.

But vaccination rates across the United States are uneven -- a worrisome trend that could obstruct efforts to end the Covid-19 pandemic. Rates range from more than 78% of adults in Vermont with at least one vaccine to less than 45% of adults in Mississippi.

And over the past week, states with higher vaccination rates have generally had lower Covid-19 case rates, a CNN analysis of data from the CDC and Johns Hopkins University found.

Seven states have already reached the Biden administration's goal of vaccinating at least 70% of adults with at least one shot by July 4, data from CDC shows: Connecticut, Hawaii, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, New Jersey and Vermont.

Over the past week, those seven states reported per capita case rates that were about 10% lower on average than those states that haven't yet vaccinated as many adults, according to JHU data -- an average of about 66 new cases per 100,000 people, compared to about 73 cases per 100,000 people.

And the gap in case rates widens along with disparities in vaccination rates.

Ten states have vaccinated less than half of their adult residents with at least one dose, and their average per capita case rate was about 19% higher than those seven states that have already reached the Biden administration's goal.
The 10 states that have vaccinated less than half of their adult residents -- Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Idaho, Louisiana, Mississippi, South Carolina, Tennessee, West Virginia and Wyoming -- reported an average of more than 78 new cases per 100,000 people over the past week.

New Jersey illustrates the power of vaccination.

Over the course of the pandemic, the Garden State has had one of the highest rates of Covid-19, ranking 12th, with more than 11% of its population infected with the virus at some point. Yet, over the past week, the state had the third lowest rate of new Covid-19 cases, reporting an average of less than 5 cases per 100,000 people per day.

In mid-December, before the first dose of Covid-19 vaccine was administered in the United States, the Covid-19 case rate in New Jersey was tracking very close to the national average. Now, New Jersey has become a leader in vaccinations. It's one of the seven states that has already vaccinated more than 70% of adults with at least dose -- and the latest 7-day average of new cases in the state is about a third of the national average.

While New Jersey illustrates the link between higher vaccination rates and lower case rates, there are exceptions. Like New Jersey, Maine has also vaccinated more than 70% of adults with at least one dose of vaccine, but has reported one of the five worst per capita rates of new Covid-19 cases over the past week. And on the other end of the spectrum, Arkansas has one of the 10 lowest vaccination rates but one of the 10 lowest per capita rates of Covid-19 cases over the past week.

*'The virus is going to find them'*

 Data shows another troubling trend: There are clusters of unvaccinated people in various parts of the country, and the virus could flourish in those areas.

"Clearly if you have geographic areas that are under-immunized, the virus is going to find them. It will continue to smolder, will continue to make people sick, will continue to send people to the hospital, and will continue to cause deaths," said Dr. William Schaffner, a member of the CDC's Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices.

As the virus spreads through these areas with low vaccination rates, it has many chances to change and become potentially even more dangerous.

"Every time this virus finds a new person, it multiplies. Every time it multiplies, it creates mutations that can spring off, and those mutations can create a variant that is so different that our current vaccine protection might not work or might not work as well," said Schaffner, an infectious disease expert at Vanderbilt University Medical Center.

If a variant is resistant, even to some degree, to the vaccine, that "could be problematic even for those who are vaccinated," said Dr. Paul Offit, an infectious disease expert at the University of Pennsylvania.

"I think we need to fix this. We need to impress on people the importance of vaccination to stop the virus," said Offit, a member of the US Food and Drug Administration's Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee. "How many more variants need to be created before this gets their attention?"

And vaccination rates vary even more widely county to county than they do state to state in the US. Bristol Bay Borough, Alaska, has one of the highest rates in the country, with 84% of adult residents fully vaccinated, according to CDC data. McPherson County, South Dakota, has one of the lowest rates, with only 11% of adults fully vaccinated.

A new report from the CDC found that vaccination rates in rural counties are particularly low. According to the report, vaccination coverage through April 10 of this year was more than 46% in urban counties but less than 39% in rural counties.
Such unevenness in vaccination rates "is a big concern," said Dr. Bhavini Murthy, a medical officer at the CDC and lead author of the report. "We need to make sure we have high vaccination coverage in both rural and urban populations so we can keep moving the needle forward toward ending the pandemic."

A Kaiser Family Foundation survey in April found that 3 in 10 rural residents said they would "definitely not" get a Covid-19 vaccine or they would get one only if they were required to have it -- more than those in urban or suburban areas.

"We need to continue to ensure vaccination coverage is uniform across the country," CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said in a White House Covid-19 briefing Tuesday. "This will require us to meet people where they are, to listen to their concerns, and to help people make informed decision about vaccination."


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> Wow, overthrowing a capitalist government in order to bypass laws and establish their ownership with a new form of government. It's all so confusing.


wonder how much he paid for his tour ticket and if he got group rate?


----------



## schuylaar (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Uneven vaccination rates across the US linked to Covid-19 case trends, worry experts - CNN
> *Uneven vaccination rates across the US linked to Covid-19 case trends, worry experts*
> (CNN)Tuesday was a "landmark day," as the United States reached a new Covid-19 vaccine milestone: 60% of adults have now received at least one dose of Covid-19 vaccine, according to the US Centers and Disease Control and Prevention.
> 
> ...


that's right! once i heard 'honor system' coming from CDC last Saturday, was enough to shock me into doing it.

i don't know any republicans which i would consider 'honorable' and that i would trust them to do the right thing.

good news is our health system won't be overwhelmed now that we have vaccine and people are getting them.


----------



## FrostyTops (May 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> wonder how much he paid for his tour ticket and if he got group rate?
> 
> View attachment 4904503


You'd have to ask an antifa organizer that one


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You'd have to ask an antifa organizer that one


Number of antifa arrested: 0
Number of Trump followers arrested: 498 and counting.


----------



## FrostyTops (May 19, 2021)

I'm fully aware of the Communist propaganda you all spew


----------



## TacoMac (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> I'm fully aware of the Communist propaganda you all spew


Then surely you can link to the source that shows any antifa arrests.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical


You actually think we are Marxists.

That's adorable.

Also, you are very not smart.


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> Yes so much damage was done, gtfooh
> You must be antifa


Were you the white supremacist terrorist "tourist" who couldn't hold it and crapped on the floor of the Capitol Building? Was your problem that you couldn't afford adult diapers?


----------



## jonnynobody (May 19, 2021)

Just got my first of two shots of Moderna today. T minus 3 weeks to being done with this fucking mask bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You actually think we are Marxists.
> 
> That's adorable.
> 
> Also, you are very not smart.


He's just some MAGA moron looking to trigger the libs, not many are really that stupid and still can spell or use grammar correctly. Just another racist traitor with his head shoved up his own asshole, one of the ones who are being "replaced" by better people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Were you the white supremacist terrorist "tourist" who couldn't hold it and crapped on the floor of the Capitol Building? Was your problem that you couldn't afford adult diapers?


The Trumpers are starting to crawl out from under their rocks again after the shock of Trump losing and the shame of the Jan 6th insurrection. About 40% of the members on this site must be or have been Trumpers and they've been missing in action for awhile. It's impossible for them to debate with normal people, Trump can't be defended and neither can the insurrection of Jan 6th. Not many will use their regular accounts though, so I would expect to see some more socks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 19, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Just got my first of two shots of Moderna today. T minus 3 weeks to being done with this fucking mask bullshit.


Move to Ohio - win valuable prizes!

Subtext: Our governor might be a Republican but he isn't a total cunt.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's just some MAGA moron looking to trigger the libs, not many are really that stupid and still can spell or use grammar correctly. Just another racist traitor with his head shoved up his own asshole, one of the ones who are being "replaced" by better people.


Just a random general thought here. I always equated the word liberal with not being an asshole and general belief in a live and let live philosophy. I always associated the word conservative with being an uptight rigid asshole that believes imposing their narrow minded views on others is a birth right if not an act of pure divinity. Conservative beliefs are the reason most of us browsing this site were criminals for most of our lives due to our cannabis use, some of which have faced prosecution and spent time in jail for said use. Liberal efforts are the reason why most of us are no longer made enemies of the State due to our peaceful cannabis use. If you had to join a club in high school which would you join?


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Just a random general thought here. I always equated the word liberal with not being an asshole and general belief in a live and let live philosophy. I always associated the word conservative with being an uptight rigid asshole that believes imposing their narrow minded views on others is a birth right if not an act of pure divinity. Conservative beliefs are the reason most of us browsing this site were criminals for most of our lives due to our cannabis use, some of which have faced prosecution and spent time in jail for said use. Liberal efforts are the reason why most of us are no longer made enemies of the State due to our peaceful cannabis use. If you had to join a club in high school which would you join?


I think of the current state of affairs as liberals believe in a shared responsibility to society while conservatives would rather not concern themselves with their fellow man. Of course this is just a generalization.


----------



## printer (May 19, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> I'm fully aware of the Communist propaganda you all spew


Actually you are confused. But that is understandable because of the oversized Canadian content here.


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)

Just got my 2nd shot a couple hours ago. So far so good.



FrostyTops said:


> Marxists actually think they won the election, that is comical









How brainwashed are you to think marxists are even on the ballot? Or is this some right wing troll of you 'owning the libs'?


----------



## Fogdog (May 19, 2021)

__





The Origin of 'Liberalism'


When Adam Smith and a group of fellow Scots first used the word in a political sense, it meant something very different than it does today.




www.theatlantic.com





Merriam-Webster:
*Liberal* can be traced back to the *Latin word* liber (meaning “free”), which is also the *root* of liberty ("the quality or state of being free") and libertine ("one leading a dissolute life").

The word, liberal, lost its original meaning in 1880, along with the words justice, freedom, liberty, and so forth. 

Now, it's a politically charged term that the authoritarian right is completely confused over.



What a bizzare contradiction in the title. Goldberg conflated a word rooted in the latin word for "free" with fascism, rooted with the Italian word for bundle, fasci, which was a term for political associations and "a group of men organized for political purposes". The two words could not be more different. 

But facts are irrelevant to Trumpers, they make up words, make up what they want and gaslight people who know better.

So, liberal has nothing to do with freedom to Trumpers. To them, liberal and fascist means "People we don't like". (I guess, I don't think they can be consistent enough for them know what they mean by it)

Oh and if one uses the word Conservative to describe Trumpers or the Republican Part's base then that word has lost it's meaning too. Those people are better described as the authoritarian right. Much closer to fascist in its original meaning than how Goldberg used the word. 

I think I'll stick with the original meaning for a liberal person -- one who is free and respects the freedom of others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> Just a random general thought here. I always equated the word liberal with not being an asshole and general belief in a live and let live philosophy. I always associated the word conservative with being an uptight rigid asshole that believes imposing their narrow minded views on others is a birth right if not an act of pure divinity. Conservative beliefs are the reason most of us browsing this site were criminals for most of our lives due to our cannabis use, some of which have faced prosecution and spent time in jail for said use. Liberal efforts are the reason why most of us are no longer made enemies of the State due to our peaceful cannabis use. If you had to join a club in high school which would you join?


First I don't agree with your premise, those are things you personally associate with these political philosophies. Conservative is just that, one who wishes to conserve things, keep them the way they are and impede or block social and political progress, they are the party of the status quo. Liberalism is freedom under the constitution and the rule of laws made by democratically elected legislators and enforced by independent courts. Liberalism is also progressivism and increases the participation of more members of society over time, this is a demonstrable historic trend. Both liberalism and conservativism are international phenomena that arise in democratic countries and the above are the only things that can be ascribed to them.

I already joined a club a long time ago called the Liberal party of Canada, I'm a big L and a small l liberal. Liberals like me agitated and advocated to get cannabis legalized in Canada, until it finally happened with a liberal party government.

What is happening in the USA is the death of the conservative party, the republicans, they are now an authoritarian fascist party under the control of a sociopathic moron named Donald Trump. The republican party has been poisoned by hatred, bigotry and racism and stands for nothing other than the whims of Donald Trump. They are not just a real and present danger, but an existential threat, not just to America, but to Canada too.

PS Don't make the mistake of thinking liberals are pussies, we will do what is required to maintain liberty and sometimes that is not pretty. If it comes down to a fight between liberty and fascism I know what side I'm on and I also know there is no middle ground, no fence to sit on other than the barbed wire in no man's land.

Trumpers are traitors to the country, constitution and founding ethos of America, they support treason and formed an alliance with a hostile foreign power that has thousands of nuclear weapons pointed at you. They ended 240 years of the peaceful transfer of power with an insurrection against the congress of the USA. I believe they should be dealt with in the harshest possible way, insurrection and sedition are serious crimes.


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The right wing is essentially trying to make ' have successfully made 'Liberal' the new n-word.

I think it was some old white lady that I heard say that first, but it is the reality. 

I think it is this lady but not sure atm.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> First I don't agree with your premise, those are things you personally associate with these political philosophies.


It's so adorable to watch Canadians talk about American politics. Let me educate you on what it is to be an American sir, because you silly Canucks think too highly of us at times and it causes problems with your ability to understand us as Americans. Please remember this is a country that elected a so called conservative named Donald Trump prior to Joe Biden. Americans like to use a lot of words for which they do not understand the meaning. You pointed this out in your previous post. The words conservative and liberal when used on American soil do not have the same meaning they have when used on Canadian soil. Canada has a well educated population. As a result words like conservative and liberal are used appropriately and have text book definitions. America is an alternate reality of poorly educated gun toting emotional idiots that think facebook is a reliable source of news and nearly half the population thinks Donald Trump was not only a great president, but was defrauded out of his 2nd term in which Joe Biden is now an illegitimate US president. Does my personal perspective really surprise you as an educated Canadian? Just saying...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> It's so adorable to watch Canadians talk about American politics. Let me educate you on what it is to be an American sir, because you silly Canucks think too highly of us at times and it causes problems with your ability to understand us as Americans. Please remember this is a country that elected a so called conservative named Donald Trump prior to Joe Biden. Americans like to use a lot of words for which they do not understand the meaning. You pointed this out in your previous post. The words conservative and liberal when used on American soil do not have the same meaning they have when used on Canadian soil. Canada has a well educated population. As a result words like conservative and liberal are used appropriately and have text book definitions. America is an alternate reality of poorly educated gun toting emotional idiots that think facebook is a reliable source of news and nearly half the population thinks Donald Trump was not only a great president, but was defrauded out of his 2nd term in which Joe Biden is now an illegitimate US president. Does my personal perspective really surprise you as an educated Canadian? Just saying...


The term liberal has been recontextualized by American conservatives over the decades, but liberal in a political context still means one who supports liberty, freedom under the constitution and rule of law. That is the only way people can be free in a modern multicultural society. Liberalism has been conflated with socialism and most liberals support a more equal distribution of wealth for purely pragmatic reasons that have little do with ideology or morals, less wealth disparity leads to a stronger democratic country with greater equality among it's citizens.

Americans and Canadians aren't so different, it's just that hate has no political home in Canada, like it does in America. The republicans have been waging a cold civil war against America for quite sometime now, it's a continuation of the first civil war. The cause of conflict is the same really, the rights of African Americans and other minorities. The majority of white people in America have been conditioned to racism and white superiority and don't want to lose their largely imagined social statues. "They are taking over" and "we will not be replaced" are the battle cries of the white "tribe".

America's problems are mostly with it's citizens, tweaking the system will do little good if the intentions of the voters are the promulgation of bigotry and racism. Someone will always arise to fill their "need", in the present case it was Trump, the biggest danger is the next Trump, who will put lipstick on the pig. To address America's problems requires a new improved crop of citizens and there are several ways to accomplish this. Here is one of the easiest and cheapest ways and can improve things dramatically in as little as a decade or two. I teach mindfulness meditation and can attest to the effectiveness of this approach to building empathy and reducing the power of fear and hate. Other things can be done too like regulation media and social media, but political power is required to change law and FCC regulations.

There are thousands of mindful schools in America already and they are growing, some support from the federal department of education can go along way. Once trained, they need not continue on with meditating after school, the "damage" has been done. 

Mindful Schools | Mindfulness for Your School, Teachers, and Students


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> It's so adorable to watch Canadians talk about American politics. Let me educate you on what it is to be an American sir, because you silly Canucks think too highly of us at times and it causes problems with your ability to understand us as Americans. Please remember this is a country that elected a so called conservative named Donald Trump prior to Joe Biden. Americans like to use a lot of words for which they do not understand the meaning. You pointed this out in your previous post. The words conservative and liberal when used on American soil do not have the same meaning they have when used on Canadian soil. Canada has a well educated population. As a result words like conservative and liberal are used appropriately and have text book definitions. America is an alternate reality of poorly educated gun toting emotional idiots that think facebook is a reliable source of news and nearly half the population thinks Donald Trump was not only a great president, but was defrauded out of his 2nd term in which Joe Biden is now an illegitimate US president. Does my personal perspective really surprise you as an educated Canadian? Just saying...










Its really only about 25% of the population, it is just they are so damn loud.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Its really only about 25% of the population, it is just they are so damn loud.


Joe is going after the independents, that's where the action is and the nice non threating, competent old white as snow guy will grow on them. He needs very long coattails to keep the house and gain a few in the senate in 2022, the republicans must be kept out of power or the country is screwed. The last election told the tale on the true state of the nation and it was not good after 4 years of Trump, the republicans ran ahead of him in the polls FFS. 

The republicans or Trump can do no wrong and make no mistakes as far as their voters (tribe) are concerned. Democrats can be forced to resign over the stupidest things, however Matt Gaetzs will be on the judiciary committee until he is convicted of child rape and even then he probably won't resign his seat. His district has so many hardcore racists he could probably run from federal prison and win his seat back, if Trump endorsed him from his own cell in NY!


----------



## hanimmal (May 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Joe is going after the independents, that's where the action is and the nice non threating, competent old white as snow guy will grow on them. He needs very long coattails to keep the house and gain a few in the senate in 2022, the republicans must be kept out of power or the country is screwed. The last election told the tale on the true state of the nation and it was not good after 4 years of Trump, the republicans ran ahead of him in the polls FFS.
> 
> The republicans or Trump can do no wrong and make no mistakes as far as their voters (tribe) are concerned. Democrats can be forced to resign over the stupidest things, however Matt Gaetzs will be on the judiciary committee until he is convicted of child rape and even then he probably won't resign his seat. His district has so many hardcore racists he could probably run from federal prison and win his seat back, if Trump endorsed him from his own cell in NY!


Yeah you are right. I guess I really was hoping he could just fix everything in one term and ride off into the sunset.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah you are right. I guess I really was hoping he could just fix everything in one term and ride off into the sunset.


If he wins the house and senate in 2022, that will be enough and can retire in 2022. As much as I'd like to see Kamala as POTUS a white as snow man will have all the advantages and you'll need every advantage you can get in 2024. If Joe ages as well as Fauci, he should still be good to go in 2022 and he looks good enough for me thus far.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Its really only about 25% of the population, it is just they are so damn loud.


God I hope you're right  Although nearly 50% of the country voted for him. That means while you're grabbing a gallon of milk at the grocery store one out of every 2 shoppers you're in line with at the checkout counter thinks Trump should be president based on the last election numbers. That alone is both sad and terrifying. All of my college educated family members are democrats and voted for Biden. None of my uneducated family members really belong to any party. However when Trump made it clear he was the #1 choice of bigoted racists the party he belonged to didn't really matter. Trump played his fiddle to their favorite tune and they danced for 4 years. Hate on mexicans. Can I get a hallaleiuja? Hate on black people. Can I getta amen? Hate on gays and trans gendered individuals. That's basically all you have to do to be labeled a loved Republican or a conservative these days in Trump's America. Hell, I heard a rumor you can even make it to the white house 

My home state of Missouri is and always has been run by redneck republicans. Voters passed an initiative to force their piece of shit low life republican controlled legislature to expand medicaid under the affordable care act to provide healthcare to Missouri's most vulnerable citizens. It passed. What did republicans do? They told the voters whom they represent to go fuck themselves. We aren't funding your law. Good luck. Eat shit. They simply refuse to accept loss in any way shape or form. Their behavior and actions is representative of every thing wrong with this world. That's why we gotta vote man. Stop the motherfuckin evil doers.

Source: https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/politics-news/missouri-governor-won-t-fund-medicaid-expansion-flouting-state-constitution-n1267265&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwjGus-7-tbwAhWRPM0KHeeECTwQFjABegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw09_2PeyujfXe1w1QKtlLHq


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

FrostyTops said:


> You all took the Trump vaccine lmao


I took the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> The reason nobody took any money is because Trump wanted kickbacks. Nobody wanted to get into it with him so they all went it alone.
> 
> The only thing Trump actually did was sign the authorization for Operation Warp Speed.
> 
> ...


We don't owe trump thanks for anything. Any President would have done the same. All trump did was sign a piece of paper that was put in front of him.


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> We don't owe trump thanks for anything. Any President would have done the same. All trump did was sign a piece of paper that was put in front of him.


By that rational, we don't owe any president any thanks for anything.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2021)

Has anyone gotten the Sputnik Vaccine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone gotten the Sputnik Vaccine?


Maybe that guy from the Balkans who trolls for Russia


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> By that rational, we don't owe any president any thanks for anything.


That rationale only applies to trump. Every other President understood the job, what it entailed, and had their own policies. trump knew nothing and had no policies unless you call building a wall and demonizing Hispanics a policy. He just signed what McConnell put in front of him. It's not as if he had any ideas of his own like Obama, Bush, Biden, etc... trump didn't have a clue when he took office. He was so stupid that he thought he could fire federal judges and replace them with his own people. A child in grade school knows more about how our government functions than trump.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe that guy from the Balkans who trolls for Russia


Yeah the Russian trolls on here might have gotten the Sputnik v. Wonder what the side effects are?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah the Russian trolls on here might have gotten the Sputnik v. Wonder what the side effects are?


Hard to say, since they never did the clinical trials on it before they released it. Subsequent reports by independent western scientists claim it about the same as the J&J and AZ adenovirus vaccines. Russia doesn't have the capacity to produce very much of it and are licensing it out for production, but the AZ vaccine is non profit and as easy to produce. However, here is a recent story from VOA.

Doubts Mount About Efficacy of Russia's Sputnik Vaccine | Voice of America - English (voanews.com)

*Doubts Mount About Efficacy of Russia's Sputnik Vaccine*

Doubts are mounting about the efficacy of Russia’s Sputnik vaccine. Drug regulators in the Czech Republic and Brazil have withheld approval and counterparts in Slovakia have also expressed doubts. 

European Union regulators are still assessing Sputnik for its effectiveness and safety but a former executive director of the European Medicines Agency, EMA, told the Politico.eu news site that objections raised about Sputnik by Brazil’s regulatory authority, Anvisa, would likely be taken seriously by their counterparts in Brussels.

“It's a very mature authority,” said Rasi, who added that its flagging of quality and safety issues are worrisome. Anvisa announced on April 28 that it was withholding approval because of “flaws in product development” which deviate from the quality standards recommended by the World Health Organization (WHO).

The authority also noted “an absence or insufficiency of quality control, safety and efficacy data.” It raised concerns also with the vaccine’s efficacy for people “with low immunity and respiratory problems, among other health problems.” The Slovak medicines authority has also expressed worries about quality control and insufficient data. Irena Storová, head of SÚKL, told Slovakia’s Radiožurnál recently that the regulator received “only a fraction of the documentation that is submitted by default for the registration or assessment of a drug or medicine.”

Sputnik was the first coronavirus vaccine to be registered, albeit only by the Russians and not by an authoritative international regulator. Funded by the state and developed by the Gamaleya Research Institute in Moscow, the rapid Russian approval last year in August of the vaccine, which was named for the satellite from half a century ago, was met with skepticism in the broader international scientific community.

Experts expressed their disapproval of Russian authorities for approving distribution before the completion of trials, suggesting the rapidity of authorization was done so as to be able to tout Russian scientific prowess. 

Doubts about the vaccine's efficacy dissipated somewhat last year within the Western scientific community due to a study by Russian scientists published by the authoritative British medical journal _The Lancet_, which suggested the vaccine has a 91.6% efficacy rate against COVID-19, the illness caused by the coronavirus. 

*Geopolitical motives *

Nonetheless, some Central European and Baltic governments have been trading barbs with the Kremlin for what they see as a “Sputnik diplomatic offensive” designed to foment political splits in the Western alliance.

Officials in Kyiv and Warsaw identify geopolitical motives behind Russia’s touting of the vaccine, especially in light of what they say has been a Russian disinformation campaign casting doubt on Western-developed vaccines. Russian officials say politics is behind Western skepticism of Sputnik. 

Lithuania's prime minister has labeled the vaccine “another hybrid weapon” for the Kremlin to wield to try to "divide and rule" Europe. Ingrida Šimonytė says altruism isn’t what motivates the aggressive marketing by Russia of Sputnik. “Sputnik comes packed with many layers of propaganda and even not-hidden ambition to divide the EU countries and their partners in the South and in the East,” she said earlier this year. 

Facing shortfalls for Western vaccines amid the EU’s contentious rollout, other European states, though, started to buy Sputnik with Hungary first up followed by Serbia. Austria struck a deal and officials in Berlin and in several German regions expressed enthusiasm for the Russian vaccine. But with a boost in supplies of Western vaccines, appetite for Sputnik has dissipated and last week Germany’s _Bild_ newspaper reported that the deal to sell the Sputnik V vaccine to Germany is dead. 

Meanwhile, outside Europe, the Russian vaccine has been bought by more than 50 countries including Argentina, Mexico, and Turkey. India, where the pandemic has spiraled out of control, has signed a deal for nearly 400 million doses. 

*Growing doubts *

But scientific doubts about Sputnik remerged last week when _The Lancet_ published a paper by a team of scientists drawn from Europe, the U.S. and Russia questioning the 2020 study of the vaccine the medical journal published and flagging significant discrepancies in the data from the phase two and three trials conducted by the Gamaleya Research Institute, the vaccine’s developer. 

“Restricted access to data hampers trust in research,” the scientists said in last week’s study. “Access to data underpinning study findings is imperative to check and confirm the findings claimed. It is even more serious if there are apparent errors and numerical inconsistencies in the statistics and results presented,” they said. The team included Enrico Bucci of Temple University in the U.S., Gowri Gopalakrishna from Amsterdam University and Raffaele Calogero from the University of Turin. 
*more...*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the problem is that you can mean what ever you want to mean, but the fools reading what you write use their own definitions, no matter what you mean...they have their own agendas, their own goals, their own prejudices and preconceptions, so in reality, only about 10% of the point you are trying to make even has a possibility of getting through to them, because they don't hear the same thing you hear when the words are leaving your mouth....you say " Liberal and Fascist are two words that cannot be applied to the same person or organization at the same time, as they are directly contradictory." but what they hear is " Liberals name for scary people who want us to change and Fascist other name for other bad people who want us to change ARE interchangeable, because they both mean people besides those who think like myself, so there is no contradiction whatsoever."
You have to know what your enemy is thinking to understand them. their viewpoint of self preservation and fear of the unknown is so fucking foreign to common sense, empathy, understanding, or compassion that those words might as well not even exist for them, outside of their own narrow fellowship, and it must be narrow, because even though they believe most of the same stupid shit, some of them will interpret it slightly differently, and that leaves them open to becoming pariahs who don't toe the official line...i would say ignore them and let them eat themselves from the inside out like the cancer they are, but for the collateral damage their death throws will cause


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> A child in grade school knows more about how our government functions than trump.


Depends on the kid  One of the funniest things I have seen in a long time is my kid talking current events with the neighbor kids, who are homeschooled and their parents are Qcumbers. "...that isn't how it works, presidents are in office for 4 years, Donald Trump won't be president again in two weeks."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Depends on the kid  One of the funniest things I have seen in a long time is my kid talking current events with the neighbor kids, who are homeschooled and their parents are Qcumbers. "...that isn't how it works, presidents are in office for 4 years, Donald Trump won't be president again in two weeks."


the education system isn't failing our children, their own parents are... the best teachers in the world would have problems educating a child that's been indoctrinated into insanity for it's entire life. the first thing you would have to teach them is that their own parents are fucking fools that are highly likely to be wrong about...everything...and that just ain't gonna happen, honey
no matter that it's true


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Has anyone gotten the Sputnik Vaccine?


My parents in law have.


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the education system isn't failing our children, their own parents are... the best teachers in the world would have problems educating a child that's been indoctrinated into insanity for it's entire life. the first thing you would have to teach them is that their own parents are fucking fools that are highly likely to be wrong about...everything...and that just ain't gonna happen, honey
> no matter that it's true


This being home all the time stuff has made them a way bigger part of my life and I know way to much about them. Ultimately it's just sad, I hate those kids but not really as they are just a product of their upbringing. The poor homeschooled education is really crappy, not sure how they are going to eventually integrate. Most days they just sit in the yard, the mom comes out and yells the Bible for 30-60 minutes, then back to just playing with some sticks.

Anywho..."you know how you said boys can marry boys and girls can marry girls, well my mom said you cant." "Your mom is wrong, I was in a wedding for two uncles" "oh...well can I marry my sister?"


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the education system isn't failing our children, their own parents are... the best teachers in the world would have problems educating a child that's been indoctrinated into insanity for it's entire life. the first thing you would have to teach them is that their own parents are fucking fools that are highly likely to be wrong about...everything...and that just ain't gonna happen, honey
> no matter that it's true


Yes it's the parents. But people are quick to blame the teachers. Many of whom are using their own money for supplies. 

We spend trillions on a failed Joint Strike Fighter program but can't pay for books in schools. When I went to school they had everything. If you wanted to be in the Band there was an instrument available. If you wanted to play sports the uniforms were provided free of charge. These days there is no money for that stuff so unless the family can afford the equipment the kids can't participate. It's just sick how we've left the education as some secondary priority when it should be the number 1 priority.


----------



## HGCC (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes it's the parents. But people are quick to blame the teachers. Many of whom are using their own money for supplies.
> 
> We spend trillions on a failed Joint Strike Fighter program but can't pay for books in schools. When I went to school they had everything. If you wanted to be in the Band there was an instrument available. If you wanted to play sports the uniforms were provided free of charge. These days there is no money for that stuff so unless the family can afford the equipment the kids can't participate. It's just sick how we've left the education as some secondary priority when it should be the number 1 priority.


When I went to school we built a gym that rivaled the major state colleges. We had to share textbooks. Education really isn't a priority in much of the country. I am only now realizing how bad mine was as I see how much better my sons is. I was lucky and had parents that valued education above all else so got plenty of supplemental stuff, but that just wasn't available for most. It's also a reason I try and give trumpers a bit of leeway, my take on things will be different because we have different backgrounds and understandings of the world and events.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> When I went to school we built a gym that rivaled the major state colleges. We had to share textbooks. Education really isn't a priority in much of the country. I am only now realizing how bad mine was as I see how much better my sons is. I was lucky and had parents that valued education above all else so got plenty of supplemental stuff, but that just wasn't available for most. It's also a reason I try and give trumpers a bit of leeway, my take on things will be different because we have different backgrounds and understandings of the world and events.


i don't give them any leeway at all...i just try to understand them so i have a better chance of anticipating their next bit of fuckery


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> My parents in law have.


Did you marry a Russian Bride?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you marry a Russian Bride?


there's a difference between a Russian Bride and a mail-order Russian Bride...one comes via snail mail, and the other one is fedex direct


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the problem is that you can mean what ever you want to mean, but the fools reading what you write use their own definitions, no matter what you mean...they have their own agendas, their own goals, their own prejudices and preconceptions, so in reality, only about 10% of the point you are trying to make even has a possibility of getting through to them, because they don't hear the same thing you hear when the words are leaving your mouth....you say " Liberal and Fascist are two words that cannot be applied to the same person or organization at the same time, as they are directly contradictory." but what they hear is " Liberals name for scary people who want us to change and Fascist other name for other bad people who want us to change ARE interchangeable, because they both mean people besides those who think like myself, so there is no contradiction whatsoever."
> You have to know what your enemy is thinking to understand them. their viewpoint of self preservation and fear of the unknown is so fucking foreign to common sense, empathy, understanding, or compassion that those words might as well not even exist for them, outside of their own narrow fellowship, and it must be narrow, because even though they believe most of the same stupid shit, some of them will interpret it slightly differently, and that leaves them open to becoming pariahs who don't toe the official line...i would say ignore them and let them eat themselves from the inside out like the cancer they are, but for the collateral damage their death throws will cause


The right recontextualized the word liberal for decades, I'm on a bit of a crusade to correct that, liberal comes from the same Latin root as Liberty and that means freedom. Liberals advocate and support liberty, freedom under the constitution and the rule of law. 

As for the constant shitstorm these ignorant fucks are bombarded with, that will require changes in the law, scope and powers of the FCC, to regulate cable and social media. Joe could eliminate hate radio overnight by reassigning the AM radio band to digital use, it's well part time. He won't lose any votes over it and the serpents voice will be silenced in tens of millions of rural half tons. If the democrats can keep the house and win a few in the senate in 2022, they will deliver the kill shot to the rouge elephant.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the education system isn't failing our children, their own parents are... the best teachers in the world would have problems educating a child that's been indoctrinated into insanity for it's entire life. the first thing you would have to teach them is that their own parents are fucking fools that are highly likely to be wrong about...everything...and that just ain't gonna happen, honey
> no matter that it's true


The media is doing a pretty good job of that and it has more and more influence on kids, that their own parents and local communities. Many kids today are like our generation, they realize their parents are fucking idiots!  

Good to see ya back Roger, I thought covid got ya.


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Did you marry a Russian Bride?


 No. She came to the U S. for college. While in college she got an internship that led to a full time job. After graduation she stayed here. I met her about a year later.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> No. She came to the U S. for college. While in college she got an internship that led to a full time job. After graduation she stayed here. I met her about a year later.


I dated a Russian girl years ago. She was nice but her family hated me because the color of my skin was darker than they liked. I still got into her pants and I know her father hated it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there's a difference between a Russian Bride and a mail-order Russian Bride...one comes via snail mail, and the other one is fedex direct


Your so funny. I remember you from a while ago Where did you go? Did you get banned


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I dated a Russian girl years ago. She was nice but her family hated me because the color of my skin was darker than they liked. I still got into her pants and I know her father hated it.


You slut!


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I dated a Russian girl years ago. She was nice but her family hated me because the color of my skin was darker than they liked. I still got into her pants and I know her father hated it.


First thing her mother asked when she told her she was dating an American was: is he a jew?

The second question was: is he black?

The third was: what is his family origin?

When she told her German-Irish her mom said: ...we can live with that.

Full disclosure: my mother in law worked for the soviet defense ministry for 35 years. My father in law was with the KGB for 24 years. He's been a college professor/dean since.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You slut!


I got around. Safe sex only though. I spent a lot of money on condoms back in the day. I've been with my current lady for about ten years now though and am done slutting around. But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> First thing her mother asked when she told her she was dating an American was: is he a jew?
> 
> The second question was: is he black?
> 
> ...


There's a double standard. If it was a son they could care less who he's seeing. But if it's their daughter they think she's being defiled by some subhuman. I met many parents that were not thrilled with me at first. Then I would be working on cars with their fathers and helping cut down trees and such. People can have stereotypes of people based on race and color. I've seen that evaporate in real time once they realized I was just another guy and treated their daughter better than anyone else. 

I've never even thought about the race or color stuff. Asian, Hispanic, Black, White, whatever. I just like females. I don't give a damn about anyone's race or color.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I got around. Safe sex only though. I spent a lot of money on condoms back in the day. I've been with my current lady for about ten years now though and am done slutting around. But it was fun while it lasted.


I dated a Russian guy when I was in college. He was a pharmaceutical major and stole prescription pills from his internship and got suspended for a year. He was a terrible boyfriend and under performed in the bedroom. When I broke it off with him and started dating someone else he tried to break into my apartment complex with a ladder and crowbar to beg for me to return to him. He cried about dumping him which was so precious because he tried to always seem like a hard ass.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Yes it's the parents. But people are quick to blame the teachers. Many of whom are using their own money for supplies.
> 
> We spend trillions on a failed Joint Strike Fighter program but can't pay for books in schools. When I went to school they had everything. If you wanted to be in the Band there was an instrument available. If you wanted to play sports the uniforms were provided free of charge. These days there is no money for that stuff so unless the family can afford the equipment the kids can't participate. It's just sick how we've left the education as some secondary priority when it should be the number 1 priority.


Ignorant people are easier to control. Look at north korea


----------



## printer (May 20, 2021)

Mom and dad realized I had a girl at my place, they probably phoned and she answered when I was not there. Thought they would be happy about her having Germanic roots, the last girl was English. They did hold their tongue when they asked me her name, I said Lynn. What was her last name? They got me there, I had no idea. I am sure they were a little concerned. She ended up being half Mennonite and half Native (Indian).


----------



## printer (May 20, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Ignorant people are easier to control. Look at north korea


Doubt it is due to their ignorance. I think being told to do something or being shot might have something to do with it.


----------



## Bear420 (May 20, 2021)

My first shot I felt like a horse Kicked me in my arm, no ill feeling at all, Now the second shot was a bit worse I felt sick for a few days my room mate felt really sick for almost 3 days. Pfizer shots. AT NMU with hundreds of Students there getting the Vaccine. I can't understand why People don't want it. 

Maybe when their Penis starts to shrink more than the small prick they have now because of 19 they will reconsider.  JK>>>>


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I dated a Russian guy when I was in college. He was a pharmaceutical major and stole prescription pills from his internship and got suspended for a year. He was a terrible boyfriend and under performed in the bedroom. When I broke it off with him and started dating someone else he tried to break into my apartment complex with a ladder and crowbar to beg for me to return to him. He cried about dumping him which was so precious because he tried to always seem like a hard ass.


That's funny. I never had any complaints about underperforming. I might only be part black but I got the good gene. If anything I would get the "Please stop. I can't take anymore".  

Some guys are just stupid as well. I always treated the ladies like they were Queens. Whatever they wanted. Some call it pussy whipped. I call it being a good partner. You have to take care of your lady and her wants and needs. It's not a chore it's a privilege. The foot massages I'd give always paid off. 

I'd tell these guys whining about their girlfriends that were drinking in the bars with their buddies that they should be out having dinner with their ladies instead of hanging out with the dudes. Buy her some damn flowers. Massage her feet, etc... Most guys don't know how to have a good relationship. The ones that do have great ones.


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> If it was a son they could care less who he's seeing.


Not true. They're the same way, only the questions are:

is she a Jew?
is she black?
does she know how to cook a proper meal?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 20, 2021)

printer said:


> Doubt it is due to their ignorance. I think being told to do something or being shot might have something to do with it.


True. Also being told that the rest if the world is evil and not being allowed education outside of government propaganda leads to extreme ignorance of life outside of their controlled environment. 

No reason to believe anything other than what is available. 

Threats are easier to back up when the majority blindly follow due to ignorance.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Not true. They're the same way, only the questions are:
> 
> is she a Jew?
> is she black?
> does she know how to cook a proper meal?


Crazy ignorance. Why the hell does any of that matter? If two people are in love with each other that's all that matters. Fuck all that other shit.


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Crazy ignorance. Why the hell does any of that matter? If two people are in love with each other that's all that matters. Fuck all that other shit.


You've obviously never been to Russia and know very, very little about it. No need to get your panties all in a wad over what very old Russians think. It's OK. You'll make it.


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> You've obviously never been to Russia and know very, very little about it. No need to get your panties all in a wad over what very old Russians think. It's OK. You'll make it.


Quite the contrary. I'm very well aware of the prejudice in Russia. I'd never go there. I could get beaten by a mob because of the color of my skin. Fortunately there are much better places to go if I wanted to travel. Russia has some neat history and places to see but it's not on any list of my places to go. Those old Russians are free to think as they please. I don't even give a damn.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> By that rational, we don't owe any president any thanks for anything.


You're kinda right homie. The Citizens of this country do the real work. Giving credit to politicians is kinda glossing over the 300+ million Americans that tow the line every day. A pat on the back? Sure, but that's as far as I'd be willing to take it. Credit? The people get the credit. We elect our leaders, we pay the taxes that fund our government, we do the work that makes the country move, and we take care of our neighbors and community. Politicians just move us around like chess pieces and depending on which party is in power. Democrat president? Tax cuts for the middle class and poor, generally not going to start any new wars overseas, expanding healthcare to the most vulnerable Citizens in our country, expanding the rights of minorities and protecting them from racist scum, and expanding voting rights to make it easier for the average Citizen to have their voice heard. I even remember one of those Democrat president's killing bin laden without invading 2 countries that didn't attack us like his predecessor. Republican president? Fuck the middle class, fuck the poor, start a war to feed the arms industry, send some 18 year old kids off to the middle east, bring them back home all fucked up if at all, bash minorities, pretend to stand up for family values, prevent minorities from voting, and rob public schools of funding so it can be diverted to charter schools for rich kids. I have a gay male neighbor that claims to be a Republican. If any of you can figure that one out for me I'm all ears. It just baffles me to no end. And people with that kind of broken logic vote and they just might be your neighbor. It's a shame because he's a sweet human being. Just dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## TacoMac (May 20, 2021)

Dumbest post I've ever read.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Dumbest post I've ever read.


You're rubbing off on me. What can I say? You're infectious


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2021)

View attachment 4904787


Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the problem is that you can mean what ever you want to mean, but the fools reading what you write use their own definitions, no matter what you mean...they have their own agendas, their own goals, their own prejudices and preconceptions, so in reality, only about 10% of the point you are trying to make even has a possibility of getting through to them, because they don't hear the same thing you hear when the words are leaving your mouth....you say " Liberal and Fascist are two words that cannot be applied to the same person or organization at the same time, as they are directly contradictory." but what they hear is " Liberals name for scary people who want us to change and Fascist other name for other bad people who want us to change ARE interchangeable, because they both mean people besides those who think like myself, so there is no contradiction whatsoever."
> You have to know what your enemy is thinking to understand them. their viewpoint of self preservation and fear of the unknown is so fucking foreign to common sense, empathy, understanding, or compassion that those words might as well not even exist for them, outside of their own narrow fellowship, and it must be narrow, because even though they believe most of the same stupid shit, some of them will interpret it slightly differently, and that leaves them open to becoming pariahs who don't toe the official line...i would say ignore them and let them eat themselves from the inside out like the cancer they are, but for the collateral damage their death throws will cause


I didn't invent the language, I'm just using the common one. In the common language, fascism and liberalism are the opposite of each other. Mussolini said as much. "Fascism is illiberal and anti-democratic." At least that's what it means in common English. Communication across our society breaks down if we can't agree on what words mean. I would agree that banal political purpose of division is one of their reasons for butchering our language. 

This bit about remaking the meaning of words for political purposes. Authoritarians have been doing that for millennia. Orwell's 1984 was based upon that kind of propaganda and manipulation.

*Definition of newspeak*

_propagandistic language marked by euphemism, circumlocution, and the inversion of customary meanings_

So, people who use newspeak (Magaspeak?, Klanspeak?) are revealing themselves as either leaders or followers of a radical totalitarian political party. I can ridicule them however much I want and it won't change them but it differentiates myself from them.

So, I point and laugh. 

Also, good to see you back, Roger. It's been a while.


----------



## hanimmal (May 20, 2021)

printer said:


> Mom and dad realized I had a girl at my place, they probably phoned and she answered when I was not there. Thought they would be happy about her having Germanic roots, the last girl was English. They did hold their tongue when they asked me her name, I said Lynn. What was her last name? They got me there, I had no idea. I am sure they were a little concerned. She ended up being half Mennonite and half Native (Indian).


lol and decades later we find out that our grandparents were all mostly full of shit about whatever they were told as kids about their heritage with all these DNA tests.



jonnynobody said:


> You're kinda right homie. The Citizens of this country do the real work. Giving credit to politicians is kinda glossing over the 300+ million Americans that tow the line every day. A pat on the back? Sure, but that's as far as I'd be willing to take it. Credit? The people get the credit. We elect our leaders, we pay the taxes that fund our government, we do the work that makes the country move, and we take care of our neighbors and community. Politicians just move us around like chess pieces and depending on which party is in power. Democrat president? Tax cuts for the middle class and poor, generally not going to start any new wars overseas, expanding healthcare to the most vulnerable Citizens in our country, expanding the rights of minorities and protecting them from racist scum, and expanding voting rights to make it easier for the average Citizen to have their voice heard. I even remember one of those Democrat president's killing bin laden without invading 2 countries that didn't attack us like his predecessor. Republican president? Fuck the middle class, fuck the poor, start a war to feed the arms industry, send some 18 year old kids off to the middle east, bring them back home all fucked up if at all, bash minorities, pretend to stand up for family values, prevent minorities from voting, and rob public schools of funding so it can be diverted to charter schools for rich kids. I have a gay male neighbor that claims to be a Republican. If any of you can figure that one out for me I'm all ears. It just baffles me to no end. And people with that kind of broken logic vote and they just might be your neighbor. It's a shame because he's a sweet human being. Just dumb as a box of rocks.


This is why I try to remember that the overall demographic that the Republicans legislate for is the Wealthy White Heterosexual Males. 

So Wealthy White Heterosexual Males still have about half of the things they can be tricked into caring about to associate with the Republican party.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Dumbest post I've ever read.


I take it that you don't read your own posts?


----------



## printer (May 20, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol and decades later we find out that our grandparents were all mostly full of shit about whatever they were told as kids about their heritage with all these DNA tests.
> 
> 
> This is why I try to remember that the overall demographic that the Republicans legislate for is the Wealthy White Heterosexual Males.
> ...


The heritage thing is not really in doubt. Backwoods peasants, none went more than 40 miles from where they were born, that was until the war. Actually fifty years later you find out this uncle and aunt had a rushed wedding, this one was a little 'wild' shall we say, among other things. The DNA tests are at best a rough guess. Each has its own weighing curves and approximations. I do recall one lecture I heard where some children had markers from some far off land that they could not understand until an elder brought up the foreign fishing boats that came to the area to fish.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 20, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to your wife. Dealing with that through this epidemic must be a real struggle. Last year was awful for everybody but your story is much worse. Hopefully you'll be able to see your wife regularly soon.


Thanks for heartfelt reply man, She got over the cancer 10 yrs ago,but chemo fks you up in other ways(nerve endings etc) and she was never really the same, and I always came home from work w/anxiety to see if she's ok. I'm almost 56 and she 's older than me so I KNEW this day was coming and dreaded even considering it. But it's here now and all I can do is soldier on, this type of grief seems to infuse me w/energy to overcome and I have dropped about 1o lbs and am getting kind of ripped w/my 6 day exercise routine,my physical job, and doing the things that she helped with, so I'm just burning colories like a MF, not to mention it's also GROW season to boot. I believe some poor folks have been affected by the pandemic w/magnitudes of more grief than I, some of the stories of it ripping through families are just horrific.ccguns


----------



## xtsho (May 20, 2021)

Back to the vaccine.

I had my first shot.

Side effects:

1. Sore shoulder at injection site the next morning for a couple hours.

2. No noticeable side effects. Non existent reaction to the vaccine.

End of story.

I'll be back on June 8 2021 for the second shot.

If there are boosters for new variants in the future I will get them.

Stay healthy my friends.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Thanks for heartfelt reply man, She got over the cancer 10 yrs ago,but chemo fks you up in other ways(nerve endings etc) and she was never really the same, and I always came home from work w/anxiety to see if she's ok. I'm almost 56 and she 's older than me so I KNEW this day was coming and dreaded even considering it. But it's here now and all I can do is soldier on, this type of grief seems to infuse me w/energy to overcome and I have dropped about 1o lbs and am getting kind of ripped w/my 6 day exercise routine,my physical job, and doing the things that she helped with, so I'm just burning colories like a MF, not to mention it's also GROW season to boot. I believe some poor folks have been affected by the pandemic w/magnitudes of more grief than I, some of the stories of it ripping through families are just horrific.ccguns


It's good to hear about your coping strategy. With two teenagers and two aged mothers under our care, my wife and I can always benefit from hearing how other people deal with similar stress. 

For me, gardening and cooking is a good outlet. I'm harvesting fava beans today. I put the seed in the ground in October, and seven months later, they are ready, so it's a small thing but a personal victory.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Back to the vaccine.
> 
> I had my first shot.
> 
> ...


I'll second the sore arm. About the same as the last flu shot I got. You know what blows my mind about the anti covid vaccine folks? I'd be willing to bet the majority of them have had a polio, measles, chicken pox, and diptheria (whooping cough) vaccines as children in order to attend public school. Where is the logic in their manner of thinking at this stage of their life to do a 180 and refuse the covid vaccine? Even Trump himself has voiced support for the vaccine if for no other reason than to lavish praise upon himself for operation warp speed. Yet a poll I saw yesterday indicated 63% of self identified republicans say they will not get the vaccine. I'd love to ask each one of them why just to hear the bizarre half witted answers they might provide.

This is one of the finest examples of ignorance I have ever witnessed in my life. This was related to the mask mandate in palm beach county, florida:





You can almost see the stupidity oozing from these folk's eyeballs. Reason number 101 why I will never visit florida.


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Back to the vaccine.
> 
> I had my first shot.
> 
> ...


Same here. The second shot (Pfizer) wasn't very dramatic for me either. Sore arm and I had the sniffles for a day. 

It's not a big deal. Antivaxxers be damned.


----------



## jonnynobody (May 20, 2021)

I apologize. That wasn't the exact video I thought it was. This is the one:


----------



## Fogdog (May 20, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> I'll second the sore arm. About the same as the last flu shot I got. You know what blows my mind about the anti covid vaccine folks? I'd be willing to bet the majority of them have had a polio, measles, chicken pox, and diptheria (whooping cough) vaccines as children in order to attend public school. Where is the logic in their manner of thinking at this stage of their life to do a 180 and refuse the covid vaccine? Even Trump himself has voiced support for the vaccine if for no other reason than to lavish praise upon himself for operation warp speed. Yet a poll I saw yesterday indicated 63% of self identified republicans say they will not get the vaccine. I'd love to ask each one of them why just to hear the bizarre half witted answers they might provide.
> 
> This is one of the finest examples of ignorance I have ever witnessed in my life. This was related to the mask mandate in palm beach county, florida:
> 
> ...


What a funny clip. From the big hair on display at the TV news station to that woman in red lecturing nonsense to the panel, it seemed surreal.

She angrily points at the commissioners saying:

"You literally cannot mandate somebody to wear a mask knowing that the mask is killing people"

That right there was high anxiety on display

That woman reminded me of Mel Brooks in this scene:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Back to the vaccine.
> 
> I had my first shot.
> 
> ...


pretty much my exact experience as well


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 20, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Back to the vaccine.
> 
> I had my first shot.
> 
> ...


Got the first Pfizer shot. Same here, sore shoulder nothing else. Second shot 01June.

Mom and Dad not going to get a shot for reasons not worth repeating. Both of them are isolated for 10 days with covid right now. 

Mom just had cancer surgery seven months ago, has diabetes, all the typical aging issues and borderline with dementia/alzheimers symptoms. 

Puzzles me why they would take the risks.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 20, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> I apologize. That wasn't the exact video I thought it was. This is the one:


 "Things gotta breathe" lol

Citizens arrest! Citizens arrest!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

Yep, Canadians were going south for vaccines, but not so much any more. Others will take advantage of the ignorant and stupid, it has always been that way. They is take'n over and they is take'n vaccines from those too stupid to take them. Joe will have to keep a reserve for those stupid red states and the inevitable outbreaks in them. The new variants are much more contagious than the original strain and many red states have dropped masks and distancing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2021)

jonnynobody said:


> I'll second the sore arm. About the same as the last flu shot I got. You know what blows my mind about the anti covid vaccine folks? I'd be willing to bet the majority of them have had a polio, measles, chicken pox, and diptheria (whooping cough) vaccines as children in order to attend public school. Where is the logic in their manner of thinking at this stage of their life to do a 180 and refuse the covid vaccine? Even Trump himself has voiced support for the vaccine if for no other reason than to lavish praise upon himself for operation warp speed. Yet a poll I saw yesterday indicated 63% of self identified republicans say they will not get the vaccine. I'd love to ask each one of them why just to hear the bizarre half witted answers they might provide.
> 
> This is one of the finest examples of ignorance I have ever witnessed in my life. This was related to the mask mandate in palm beach county, florida:
> 
> ...


i won't say this is a nice opinion...but it is an honest one....FUCK the people who won't get vaccinated. let the ignorant assholes get covid and die, just that many less fucknuts making life suck for the rest of us. the only bad part of it that i can see is that they may infect someone with lower resistance, or those with other medical problems that make them more susceptible. maybe we can just wall off Kansas or Wyoming like George Carlin suggested, and keep all the trumptard conspiracy theorists locked up where they can't hut anyone but themselves. i'd suggest televising it, but most of the people who would watch this shit will already be in Kansas or Wyoming...


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i won't say this is a nice opinion...but it is an honest one....FUCK the people who won't get vaccinated. let the ignorant assholes get covid and die, just that many less fucknuts making life suck for the rest of us. the only bad part of it that i can see is that they may infect someone with lower resistance, or those with other medical problems that make them more susceptible. maybe we can just wall off Kansas or Wyoming like George Carlin suggested, and keep all the trumptard conspiracy theorists locked up where they can't hut anyone but themselves. i'd suggest televising it, but most of the people who would watch this shit will already be in Kansas or Wyoming...


You forget that the unprotected have a greater chance of fermenting a new variant. Months ago there was silly talk about the virus mutating to a less dangerous form by the anti-vax bunch. Sadly not the case.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i won't say this is a nice opinion...but it is an honest one....FUCK the people who won't get vaccinated. let the ignorant assholes get covid and die, just that many less fucknuts making life suck for the rest of us. the only bad part of it that i can see is that they may infect someone with lower resistance, or those with other medical problems that make them more susceptible. maybe we can just wall off Kansas or Wyoming like George Carlin suggested, and keep all the trumptard conspiracy theorists locked up where they can't hut anyone but themselves. i'd suggest televising it, but most of the people who would watch this shit will already be in Kansas or Wyoming...


"...nature will find a way" Jeff Goldblum from jurrasic park.

"Darwinism at its finest" 2021 Republican motto


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 21, 2021)

COVID vaccine news: Lotteries in NY, Maryland; UVA student vaccination (usatoday.com) 

*New York, Maryland announce vaccine lotteries; University of Virginia latest to require student vaccinations: Latest COVID-19 updates*

Health authorities are continuing to offer incentives for residents to get the COVID-19 vaccine as U.S. vaccination rates slow, requiring agencies to work harder to get shots in arms.

The latest efforts are lotteries in New York and Maryland for vaccinated residents, following a similar program in Ohio where vaccinated residents are eligible for $1 million prizes and college scholarships. 

On Thursday, New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo introduced the $5 million "Vax and Scratch" program, which offers lottery scratch tickets to anyone who gets a COVID-19 vaccine at select state-run vaccination sites next week.

Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan also announced a "$2 million Vax Cash promotion". Every Marylander 18 and over who gets vaccinated will be entered into a daily drawing to win $40,000 from the Maryland State Lottery — culminating in a $400,000 drawing on July 4.

"If you've not been vaccinated yet, the sooner you do so, the sooner you get your shot, the more lottery drawings you will be eligible for," the governor said.

Meanwhile, the University of Virginia and Indiana University are joining a growing list of universities requiring vaccinations. At least 389 colleges across that country have required vaccinations for at least some students or faculty, according to the Chronicle of Higher Education.

IU students, faculty and staff will be required to get vaccinated to return to campus in fall 2021, the university said Friday. First doses are required by July 1 while those returning to campus must be fully vaccinated — including two weeks after the final dose — by Aug. 15 or before they arrive on campus.

UVA students will be required to provide proof of vaccination by July 1 but can request medical or religious exemption to the requirement, according to a Thursday statement.

Vaccination for employees is "strongly encouraged" but not yet required, the statement said. University leaders said they will monitor employee vaccination rates and consult with public health experts as they consider whether to require employees to get vaccinated at a later date.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> COVID vaccine news: Lotteries in NY, Maryland; UVA student vaccination (usatoday.com)
> 
> *New York, Maryland announce vaccine lotteries; University of Virginia latest to require student vaccinations: Latest COVID-19 updates*
> 
> ...


Get a shot, get a scratch off ticket.

Throw in a pack of cigs and a mountain dew and I'm in.

Gonna be pissed if my scratcher says FREE SHOT


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> COVID vaccine news: Lotteries in NY, Maryland; UVA student vaccination (usatoday.com)
> 
> *New York, Maryland announce vaccine lotteries; University of Virginia latest to require student vaccinations: Latest COVID-19 updates*
> 
> ...


Obviously driven by Liberal institutions.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 21, 2021)

printer said:


> You forget that the unprotected have a greater chance of fermenting a new variant. Months ago there was silly talk about the virus mutating to a less dangerous form by the anti-vax bunch. Sadly not the case.


yeah, even to a scenario as great as them all dying of covid, theres always got to be that one catch that fucks it all up


----------



## printer (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, even to a scenario as great as them all dying of covid, theres always got to be that one catch that fucks it all up


If life were only that simple.


----------



## Fogdog (May 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i won't say this is a nice opinion...but it is an honest one....FUCK the people who won't get vaccinated. let the ignorant assholes get covid and die, just that many less fucknuts making life suck for the rest of us. the only bad part of it that i can see is that they may infect someone with lower resistance, or those with other medical problems that make them more susceptible. maybe we can just wall off Kansas or Wyoming like George Carlin suggested, and keep all the trumptard conspiracy theorists locked up where they can't hut anyone but themselves. i'd suggest televising it, but most of the people who would watch this shit will already be in Kansas or Wyoming...


I'm already past it. I'm convinced that we will not achieve anywhere near the level of immunity that could end this epidemic. Communities with large numbers of antivaxxers will maintain and spread the virus everywhere else. So, vaccinations for the Coronavirus variant dujour will be necessary, especially for families like mine that are caring for their elders. Also, I may never return to an office. Strange world we are heading into. 

I'm disgusted by these people who are hesitant and afraid of the vaccine but are willing to get infected by the virus. But as you say, they are us. It's time to move on and figure out what all this means to me and mine. Our society will never be the same as it was.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4903646
> 
> i hid my name because @TacoMac seems to think no one knows it and i'm stupid; that's why i'm on his ignore but will comment on anything i say (that's not ignore)..because i'm stupid.


Oh no!!! Your on his ignore list? You must be devastated. That’s sucks!!! Oh wait, me too .


----------



## Fogdog (May 21, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Oh no!!! Your on his ignore list? You must be devastated. That’s sucks!!! Oh wait, me too .


It's not hard. All one needs to do is point out when he's wrong about something to get on his ignore list. Given how often he is passionately wrong on some subject, I wonder if maybe Taco is just talking to himself and we all are on ignore.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 21, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's not hard. All one needs to do is point out when he's wrong about something to get on his ignore list. Given how often he is passionately wrong on some subject, I wonder if maybe Taco is just talking to himself and we all are on ignore.


Crap yes that happened just before the ignore. You think that was it huh.....sensitive!


----------



## mooray (May 21, 2021)

The socks fell under 40%, they must be so sad. 

Come on, socks, you can do it!


----------



## CCGNZ (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's good to hear about your coping strategy. With two teenagers and two aged mothers under our care, my wife and I can always benefit from hearing how other people deal with similar stress.
> 
> For me, gardening and cooking is a good outlet. I'm harvesting fava beans today. I put the seed in the ground in October, and seven months later, they are ready, so it's a small thing but a personal victory.


Sounds like your hands are full, w/the aged moms,all I can say is appreciate them while their around(I'm sure you do but when the dreaded day comes it seems you go back in time and wish for more), as far as grief coping (my parents(I'm a adoptee) both passed pretty early(DAD 1984,I'm19) and Mom 2000 , there is basically 2 choices you mourn but carry on w/strength knowing the loved one that passed want you to succeed or you just go to pieces feeling sorry for yourself, it is hard but just embrace your routine and like you said just keep racking up the personal victories.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> The socks fell under 40%, they must be so sad.
> 
> Come on, socks, you can do it!


well we have a real president; there's a ceasefire in Israel/Gaza didn't anyone notice how many were here. every time something is wrong in the world they come here and now they've disappeared- world Mommy (US) took care of it. what happened to the bong seller and her puppies from Taiwan who was pissed about no 'express' delivery on vape products from US? she eventually solved her problem and i'm willing to bet all she had to do was take a minute and read.

isn't everyone glad we're back?


----------



## CCGNZ (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm already past it. I'm convinced that we will not achieve anywhere near the level of immunity that could end this epidemic. Communities with large numbers of antivaxxers will maintain and spread the virus everywhere else. So, vaccinations for the Coronavirus variant dujour will be necessary, especially for families like mine that are caring for their elders. Also, I may never return to an office. Strange world we are heading into.
> 
> I'm disgusted by these people who are hesitant and afraid of the vaccine but are willing to get infected by the virus. But as you say, they are us. It's time to move on and figure out what all this means to me and mine. Our society will never be the same as it was.


That's the attitude to have man,you have a full plate and certainly can't worry about these algorythim newsfeed FKnuts being fed propaganda and swallowing it hook,line, and sinker. They refuse objective news and spew the BS that their fed and as I've said before w/the Cheeto Adm and their spawning of the "fake news" and "alternative facts" as a new way to frame LIES ,have turned some fellow americans into persona non grata in my book.It's sad but that's how it is now (these people are not capable of reform now IMO) and you and I need to put our energy and effort into what is truly important.ccguns


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

Not only did I get the vaccine but I have a chance to win some money now as well. I'm hoping for the $1 million dollar prize. Wish me luck. 









You could win $1 million -- but only if you’re vaccinated against COVID-19, Oregon Gov. Kate Brown says


The state will randomly select one $1 million prize winner, plus 36 $10,000 winners. Five children ages 12 to 17 also will win $100,000 scholarships to college.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> well we have a real president; there's a ceasefire in Israel/Gaza didn't anyone notice how many were here. every time something is wrong in the world they come here and now they've disappeared- world Mommy (US) took care of it. what happened to the bong seller and her puppies from Taiwan who was pissed about no 'express' delivery on vape products from US? she eventually solved her problem and i'm willing to bet all she had to do was take a minute and read.
> 
> isn't everyone glad we're back?


Well actually Egypt brokered the ceasefire but thanks Mom! .


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well actually Egypt brokered the ceasefire but thanks Mom! .


Not even really a true ceasefire. They're still having skirmishes. And there's no money in peace for the corrupt leaders on both sides. This has been going on for decades. It doesn't appear that there will ever be any long lasting peace. Arafat and Rabin received the Nobel Peace Prize following the Oslo accords back in the 90's. It didn't bring any peace. They'll still be fighting each other decades from now. I hope they aren't but I don't see any path to peace.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> That's the attitude to have man,you have a full plate and certainly can't worry about these algorythim newsfeed FKnuts being fed propaganda and swallowing it hook,line, and sinker. They refuse objective news and spew the BS that their fed and as I've said before w/the Cheeto Adm and their spawning of the "fake news" and "alternative facts" as a new way to frame LIES ,have turned some fellow americans into persona non grata in my book.It's sad but that's how it is now (these people are not capable of reform now IMO) and you and I need to put our energy and effort into what is truly important.ccguns


I think I'm just doing what everybody else is doing. Flash from big picture to little one. The epidemic, the vaccine and how our society responds to it is big picture (disappointing because about 30% or less will accept it). How me and mine chose to live through the epidemic, how we deal with life as the end game approaches is little picture. I can't really affect the big picture but watching what happens there informs my actions within my little sphere of influence. 

And fuuuuuck Trump, his family, his toadies and the people who support all of that. But it wasn't Trump who led us into this mess, it is something else and I can't completely accept that it was outside influences like Putin's psy ops behind all of it. We've always had a sizeable contingent in this society that follows cranks and their lies. John Birch society, for example. They have been pushing the story about a false conspiracy between the left and communists to take over the world for half a century. The McCarthy hearings and House on Unamerican Activities was another Republican right wing authoritarian attempt at taking over the government by lies and force. I can't say why we have those people but they have always been with us. Probably because there is more than one reason. 

It was a close thing with Trump. We will have to stay on guard. The authoritarian right are a minority but enough to tip this country into dictatorship if the majority sleeps on them. 

Meanwhile, I have my little life to manage. My kids are going back to public school. They are vaccinated and free to restart their own lives. My oldest is graduating from HS in a few weeks, do we go to the public ceremony or not? We signed up for the public ceremony. It's time to start trusting the vaccine.


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

It’s a no for me I am sitting quietly watching what happens to those that have vaccinated first. Once it’s proven safe and fully effective then I’d consider it but no way atm.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It’s a no for me I am sitting quietly watching what happens to those that have vaccinated first. Once it’s proven safe and fully effective then I’d consider it but no way atm.


You don't go out much, I hope.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It’s a no for me I am sitting quietly watching what happens to those that have vaccinated first. Once it’s proven safe and fully effective then I’d consider it but no way atm.


It's been in use since November of 2020. Nobody has died from it. 

However, roughly 1.79 million people who didn't get it have died from covid.

So keep being stupid. You'll be another statistic.


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You don't go out much, I hope.


All the time mate all the way through lockdown 2 holidays to Tenerife in lockdown smoked weed daily not ever been ill never worn a mask either. If you isolate your immune system weakens and you’re more susceptible to being unable to fight it.


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Yayyyyyy! Nice job, socks, you did it!


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> It's been in use since November of 2020. Nobody has died from it.
> 
> However, roughly 1.79 million people who didn't get it have died from covid.
> 
> So keep being stupid. You'll be another statistic.


Actually 1200 have died so far and this is about personal choice also why should It bother those vaccinating if the vaccine works that is?! It’s personal choice and that’s anybody’s right.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Actually 1200 have died so far


Bullshit. Post the link to it.



Gstarc22 said:


> this is about personal choice


So choose to die. We don't give a shit.



Gstarc22 said:


> why should It bother those vaccinating


It doesn't. Which is why I said:



TacoMac said:


> So keep being stupid. You'll be another statistic.


It's you that came in here talking about "your personal choice". You could also choose to just shut the fuck up about it. Nobody cares if you die, pal. Go right on ahead and join the other 3,445,636 that are dead because they didn't get it.

By the way, 1,629,403,048 people world wide have been vaccinated.

Global Source - The Johns Hopkins: https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Actually 1200 have died so far and this is about personal choice also why should It bother those vaccinating if the vaccine works that is?! It’s personal choice and that’s anybody’s right.











Here's how many people died after taking the a COVID-19 vaccine - NewsBreak


Millions of Americans are receiving a COVID-19 vaccination every day, but how many people have sadly died after taking a vaccine?. According to the National Vaccine Information Center, there have been at least 1,094 deaths after a patient has received a Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine...




www.newsbreak.com


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Ahhhhh, this again. The 0.001% risk aversion to vaccines while also riding mountain bikes and swimming in rivers and driving and walking and hiking and taking unregulated drugs and all the other things we do with much greater risk. My favorite is when people quadruple down and actually claim to do none of those other "risky" things. Either be a liar, or a pussy, not really great choices.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

Oh this should be interesting lol.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Here's how many people died after taking the a COVID-19 vaccine - NewsBreak
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans are receiving a COVID-19 vaccination every day, but how many people have sadly died after taking a vaccine?. According to the National Vaccine Information Center, there have been at least 1,094 deaths after a patient has received a Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine...
> ...


LMAO!!!

It's based on the Anti-Vaxxer site NVIC you moron! Oh jeez. You deserve to die if you're stupid enough to subscribe that that crap.

About the NVIC (National Vaccine Information Center) that your "story" is based on:

The *National Vaccine Information Center* (NVIC), founded under the name *Dissatisfied Parents Together* (DPT) in 1982, is an American 501(c)(3)[1] organization that has been widely criticized as a leading source of fearmongering and misinformation about vaccines.[2][3][4] While NVIC describes itself as the "oldest and largest consumer led organization advocating for the institution of vaccine safety and informed consent protections",[5] it promotes false and misleading information including the discredited claim that vaccines cause autism,[6][7][8] and its campaigns portray vaccination as risky, encouraging people to consider "alternatives."[9]


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> It's based on the Anti-Vaxxer site NVIC you moron! Oh jeez. You deserve to die if you're stupid enough to subscribe that that crap.
> 
> ...


Well 563 does in the UK that’s in the ons website data


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> All the time mate all the way through lockdown 2 holidays to Tenerife in lockdown smoked weed daily not ever been ill never worn a mask either. If you isolate your immune system weakens and you’re more susceptible to being unable to fight it.


Thanks for the advice.

I'll tell that to my aged mother and mother in-law. I'm sure my wife will be OK with it when I bring the disease home and it kills her mother. We gotta be tougher than the virus. 

What a dope.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Well 563 does in the UK that’s in the ons website data


*Gstarc22*
New Member · 40
Joined Today at 10:40 AM

6 posts, 5 in politics and one in the grow sections trying to get likes for permissions.

Your very first post was in the politics section spewing antivaccer disinformation and whining about being a vaccine chickenshit. Oh I'll wait and see how many die before I risk my precious pink little arse, Jesus how fucking pathetic and gutless can you get. How fucking stupid and arrogant are you, to not be able to figure out the relative risks, or to listen to the experts who are better informed and smarter than you. No cure for stupid except the grave and with any luck covid will cure you.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Well 563 does in the UK that’s in the ons website data


OK, dumbass. Let's assume you're right on the 563. Do you have any idea what that makes the odds?

With 1,629,403,048 vaccinated, that gives you a .00000034561% chance of dying from the vaccine.

You have better odds of being struck by lighting, winning the lottery and marrying Ivanka Trump all in the same day.

Know what your chances are of dying if you get covid? About 2%. That means you have a 5,786,869 to 1 better chance of dying from covid than you do dying from the vaccine.


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Here's how many people died after taking the a COVID-19 vaccine - NewsBreak
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans are receiving a COVID-19 vaccination every day, but how many people have sadly died after taking a vaccine?. According to the National Vaccine Information Center, there have been at least 1,094 deaths after a patient has received a Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine...
> ...


Critical thinking isn't your strong point. You should be more focused on obtaining herd immunity than herd mentality. Did you even read the link you posted? 

The link you posted even states there is no link to the vaccine. How do you use that to insinuate people have died from taking the vaccine? After millions and millions of doses given out there are going to be people that died with or without taking the vaccine from causes that have nothing to do with the vaccine. 

"While there are thousands of patients passing away after receiving a COVID-19 vaccine, a clear link between the death of the patient and the vaccine is yet to be established."


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> OK, dumbass. Let's assume you're right on the 563. Do you have any idea what that makes the odds?
> 
> With 1,629,403,048 vaccinated, that gives you a .00000034561% chance of dying from the vaccine.
> 
> ...


It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


You are totally welcome to make your own choices and I am perfectly allowed to not agree or condone your decision 
Deal with it 
This is the second time this week I saw someone trying to guilt people for doing whats best for the largest group 
Strength won't help in an ICU like you are drowning 
Oh well
I do feel sorry for the health care workers you put in jeopardy


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It’s a no for me I am sitting quietly watching what happens to those that have vaccinated first. Once it’s proven safe and fully effective then I’d consider it but no way atm.


Welcome to RIU noob 
Maybe politics isn't the right place to begin


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you


Seriously?


----------



## printer (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Actually 1200 have died so far and this is about personal choice also why should It bother those vaccinating if the vaccine works that is?! It’s personal choice and that’s anybody’s right.


We have laws against people being subjected to second hand smoke. We now have a pretty good indication that people can die from other people's virus laded breath. You do not want to take the vaccine? Then maybe the rest of us want you to be enclosed like a Bubble Boy.


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


You do realize that you can't actually speak for your body, right? Your consciousness can't just say you'll never get cancer and somehow have your body listen. That's either ignorance, or narcissism.

Yeah yeah, people fall back to rights when they lose their former point of argument. We all know it's your right. We've had thirty of you come through here already.

Only an asshole conflates a consideration for others as being a scared little sheep, especially when you just cried about some infinitesimal percentage of having something bad happen.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> You do realize that you can't actually speak for your body, right? Your consciousness can't just say you'll never get cancer and somehow have your body listen. That's either ignorance, or narcissism.
> 
> Yeah yeah, people fall back to rights when they lose their former point of argument. We all know it's your right.
> 
> Only an asshole conflates a consideration for others as being a scared little sheep, especially when you just cried about some infinitesimal percentage of having something bad happen.



Ironic how people who blindly follow lies and believe unproven rumors all huddle up and call others sheep. (ANTI vaxxers, maga cultists, etc)


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

You'd have to have some truly unique position in order to not share the same ideas with a significant group of people. It's a meritless catchphrase, like "echo chamber", as if to imply that whether or not something is true is somehow dependent of repetition, or widespread acceptance. It's bullshit language.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


Judging from your post I'd have to say you are a moron and from the speed you showed up in politics, a lying sock. You said quite plainly you don't give a fuck about anybody but yourself. The fact that hundreds of millions have been vaccinated with very few ill effects proves you don't know what to do with facts when you have them. You don't have two clues to rub together, even though there are many are laying all around you.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I think I'm just doing what everybody else is doing. Flash from big picture to little one. The epidemic, the vaccine and how our society responds to it is big picture (disappointing because about 30% or less will accept it). How me and mine chose to live through the epidemic, how we deal with life as the end game approaches is little picture. I can't really affect the big picture but watching what happens there informs my actions within my little sphere of influence.
> 
> And fuuuuuck Trump, his family, his toadies and the people who support all of that. But it wasn't Trump who led us into this mess, it is something else and I can't completely accept that it was outside influences like Putin's psy ops behind all of it. We've always had a sizeable contingent in this society that follows cranks and their lies. John Birch society, for example. They have been pushing the story about a false conspiracy between the left and communists to take over the world for half a century. The McCarthy hearings and House on Unamerican Activities was another Republican right wing authoritarian attempt at taking over the government by lies and force. I can't say why we have those people but they have always been with us. Probably because there is more than one reason.
> 
> ...


You've got the right mindset and have common sense, I can't believe the last 4 yrs. happened,perfect storm I guess, the right Dem candidate (unpopular w/some centrist dems,self entitled a little, and a bit lazy to campaign in some states, combined w/ the Rah Rah Rah Jerry Springer infused BS that Cheeto used so well to capture all the dimwit rednecks who tuned in for years to see him say "YOU'RE FIRED"UNFKNBELIEVABLEccguns


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


Yeah, my elderly mom will be so comforted knowing that she caught the virus because somebody else wasn't careful. But he was a 
"strong warrior". 

You do have personal choice. What you do with it makes you who you are. You can be a self absorbed turd who doesn't care about anybody but themselves or you can be a good person. People who ignored the safety precautions, ignored mask and other rational protocols and are filthy and unclean. A shower can remove the outside filth but the inside crud you've accumulated requires changes in attitude before that can be cleansed.

And yes, your replies make you out to be dumb. lulz at "I'm string a warrior". Dumbass.


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)

i want to pin my vaccine card on my shirt over my heart and wear my pink pussy hat and walk around downtown tomorrow.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


Man I don't know you enough to say if you are a troll of not, but you just gave trolls all kinds of ways to come at you.

If you are a real person it is so incredibly likely that you have been under attack online for years and don't realize it (unless you do).


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Man I don't know you enough to say if you are a troll of not, but you just gave trolls all kinds of ways to come at you.
> 
> If you are a real person it is so incredibly likely that you have been under attack online for years and don't realize it (unless you do).


I just don’t care a less for another’s opinion I do know a select few got real rich out of Covid I don’t trust the vaccine or my government and that’s my choice. No need to call me names or be hostile u can’t catch the virus online ffs!


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> I just don’t care a less for another’s opinion I do know a select few got real rich out of Covid I don’t trust the vaccine or my government and that’s my choice. No need to call me names or be hostile u can’t catch the virus online ffs!


I don't care about your feelings either. As an uninformed ignoramus, what you think is even less interesting.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Here's how many people died after taking the a COVID-19 vaccine - NewsBreak
> 
> 
> Millions of Americans are receiving a COVID-19 vaccination every day, but how many people have sadly died after taking a vaccine?. According to the National Vaccine Information Center, there have been at least 1,094 deaths after a patient has received a Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine...
> ...


https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/safety/adverse-events.html

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackbrewster/2021/05/12/the-truth-behind-tucker-carlsons-claims-about-covid-19-vaccine-deaths-and-the-governments-vaers-database/?sh=3edc40503a9a

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2021/04/30/fact-check-misleading-claim-deaths-fully-vaccinated-people/4856504001/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/05/12/ron-johnsons-unscientific-use-vaccine-death-data/

don't quit reading when you find the first story that tells you what you want to hear....


----------



## schuylaar (May 22, 2021)

i'm going to write on top 'Colorado Honor System'. so i'm going to start it here let's see if it catches on.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> I do know a select few got real rich out of Covid


Yep.

Elon Musk, Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, Warren Buffet, Larry Ellison, Larry Paige...they all got 20% richer and more.

Had nothing to do with a vaccine though.

And just FYI: how do you think the vaccine is free? Because it was engineered with the emergency production act and prices were limited by Medicare who actually pays for it.

If you bothered reading real news sources you'd know that. Nobody got stinking rich off the vaccines. They make about 1000 times more on insulin than they do any of the covid vaccines.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> I just don’t care a less for another’s opinion I do know a select few got real rich out of Covid I don’t trust the vaccine or my government and that’s my choice. No need to call me names or be hostile u can’t catch the virus online ffs!


No shit 'a select few got rich' from the virus hammering our society.

People with enough money to have ready for all the times the last 50 years when the Republicans melted our economy are of course a 'very select few'. They make a killing off all the hard work of the masses and live off the interest. Recessions are like a farmers harvest for them. And every Republican POTUS since at least Reagan has given us at least one.

But to pretend like all the scientists worked their asses off getting all their degrees and working on this vaccine for decades all had shitty reasons.

If you are a real person, you are in information overload here confusing me with people who you are complaining about (which is why I mentioned you should ignore people who you are really worked up over, because this is the internet and if you think you are talking to someone trolling you, chances are extremely good that you are and you should ignore them because you can't win with a troll) if you are confusing anything I said with being hostile towards you or calling you names.

Best of luck getting out of your online narratives.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Well 563 does in the UK that’s in the ons website data


https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-vaccine-statistics/fact-check-deaths-reported-under-uk-yellow-card-scheme-arent-confirmed-to-be-linked-to-covid-19-vaccination-idUSL1N2LA28C


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> It doesn't make me dumb to believe in my capabilities as a human being I'm string a warrior in fact unlike you Whose clearly a keyboard warrior that's shit scared of Feb virus. I don't want a vaccine that's my right so stop being abusive it's a sign of stupidity and that your lacking in actual debate. Having lost a child and my partner of 11 years you would think I was entitled to my personal choice. As I said I'm made of strong stuff I'm fit and healthy and I will use ivermectin and zinc as and vitamin d as opposed to some rushed through vaccine accepted by the masses as they need their lives back and NORMALITY. You my friend are a scared little sheep.


how does losing someone entitle you to anything?
rights are granted by society, and can be revoked at the whim of that same society. rights come with responsibilities. if you exercise the right to not protect yourself, you have the responsibility to keep yourself isolated so you don't make anyone else sick with the disease you refuse to get vaccinated for. if you don't, then you are abusing your right to self determination that other people deserve as much as you do


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> It's been 5 hours since I got the shot. I took a 2 hour nap and when I woke up my penis was twice as big as it ever was. I dunno what the fuck is going on but my gf can't get enough. I'm quite happy atm


better hope it stays that big, or she'll be out the door when it goes back


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> better hope it stays that big, or she'll be out the door when it goes back


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't care about your feelings either. As an uninformed ignoramus, what you think is even less interesting.


See there you go again being abusive I hope we meet cos you won’t be so brazen but your a big man behind a laptop


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Oh...you mean....you're willing to criminally assault someone for exercising their constitutional rights in a manner that like...hurts your feelings and stuff? That's weird. We've never see that from the gestapo rednecks before.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> See there you go again being abusive I hope we meet cos you won’t be so brazen but your a big man behind a laptop


what a softie. Calling you an ignoramus was an accurate description, not an insult. Facts might hurt but running away from them only makes it worse.


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Oh...you mean....you're willing to criminally assault someone for exercising their constitutional rights in a manner that like...hurts your feelings and stuff? That's weird. We've never see that from the gestapo rednecks before.


Lmao I’m no red neck I’m from fucking London you imbecile. Lefty weiners acting hard behind their screens when in actual fact your just fools with little impetus. You yanks are crazy well the democrat ones at least!Joe Biden


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> OK, dumbass. Let's assume you're right on the 563. Do you have any idea what that makes the odds?
> 
> With 1,629,403,048 vaccinated, that gives you a .00000034561% chance of dying from the vaccine.
> 
> ...


Actually it is .000034561%


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Lmao I’m no red neck I’m from fucking London you imbecile. Lefty weiners acting hard behind their screens when in actual fact your just fools with little impetus. You yanks are crazy well the democrat ones at least!Joe Biden


hahaha

You are still very not good at this.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Lmao I’m no red neck I’m from fucking London you imbecile. Lefty weiners acting hard behind their screens when in actual fact your just fools with little impetus. You yanks are crazy well the democrat ones at least!Joe Biden











Gstarc22 said:


> See there you go again being abusive I hope we meet cos you won’t be so brazen but your a big man behind a laptop









https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16342572


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Lmao I’m no red neck I’m from fucking London you imbecile. Lefty weiners acting hard behind their screens when in actual fact your just fools with little impetus. You yanks are crazy well the democrat ones at least!Joe Biden


rednecks often inhabit urban areas, when driven from their natural (under bridges, usually, sometimes behind dumpsters in particularly dirty alleys) habitats.
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=urban red neck


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


At least my PM is no nonce like Joe! Also it would do you boys well to remember you speak our language bitches that’s cos we are the Dons of this shite hope we call earth. Facts


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Lmao I’m no red neck I’m from fucking London you imbecile. Lefty weiners acting hard behind their screens when in actual fact your just fools with little impetus. You yanks are crazy well the democrat ones at least!Joe Biden


If you don't like being called a redneck (and ignoramus) then stop giving us good reason for saying you are.

Brexit is UK's Maga policy just like the border wall with Mexico was with Trumpers. The difference is the US wasn't dumb enough to let Trump build his wall.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> At least my PM is no nonce like Joe! Also it would do you boys well to remember you speak our language bitches that’s cos we are the Dons of this shite hope we call earth. Facts


lol at least we don't bend a knee to royalty.

Facts.


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> At least my PM is no nonce like Joe! Also it would do you boys well to remember you speak our language bitches that’s cos we are the Dons of this shite hope we call earth. Facts


lulz.

"when you speak our language"

"no nonce"

"Facts" (you don't have much use for that, do you?)

ignoramus. It's not an insult to call you that. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Man I don't know you enough to say if you are a troll of not, but you just gave trolls all kinds of ways to come at you.
> 
> If you are a real person it is so incredibly likely that you have been under attack online for years and don't realize it (unless you do).


Here’s a fact I’m one of 40% that said no your trying to say 40% are paranoid and you’re are correct cos MSM tells you I mean your gov tells you anything esp when office is blue look at Iraq and the elusive “weapons of mass destruction” you sold us down the river with. Also recently 150 British marines took out 1500 US marines in 10 mins. That kind depicts the two nationalities right there baby


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol at least we don't bend a knee to royalty.
> 
> Facts.


Maybe you should instead of bending it to nonces and devil worshippers


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> See there you go again being abusive I hope we meet cos you won’t be so brazen but your a big man behind a laptop


And there it is, folks!

From crying science denier to "I'm 6 foot 5, 280 pounds and play for the Denver Broncos and I'll whip your ass!"


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> If you don't like being called a redneck (and ignoramus) then stop giving us good reason for saying you are.
> 
> Brexit is UK's Maga policy just like the border wall with Mexico was with Trumpers. The difference is the US wasn't dumb enough to let Trump build his wall.


Difference is we my friend win everything we aim for cos we are British we don’t wait for a war to sway against the nazis before we intervene we go in like men from day dot. Brexit is about migrants coming here and be heading out people and raping our kids. Probably something you democrats back whole heartedly but we here we won’t have that crap!


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 22, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> And there it is, folks!
> 
> From crying science denier to "I'm 6 foot 5, 280 pounds and play for the Denver Broncos and I'll whip your ass!"
> I wouldn’t need to whip your ass boy you’d look into my eyes anencephaly piss your pants


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

Now you're so upset you can't even quote posts properly.

Poor little fat boy. I'm calling it: You're 5 foot 7, weigh about 190 pounds and couldn't get laid if you crawled up a hens ass and waited.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Here’s a fact I’m one of 40%


40% of what?



Gstarc22 said:


> that said no your trying to say 40% are paranoid


Huh? 



Gstarc22 said:


> and you’re are correct cos MSM tells you I mean your gov tells you anything esp when office is blue


1.What do you mean by MSM?

And when blue? Like Democrats in power?

Because this next part was on Bush and the Republicans after 9/11 they had the wheel and the Democrats were not going to get in the way of what was going to go down after that.




Gstarc22 said:


> look at Iraq and the elusive “weapons of mass destruction” you sold us down the river with.


It sucks man, for my part I do apologize to everyone that we devastated in our nation's revenge. 



Gstarc22 said:


> Also recently 150 British marines took out 1500 US marines in 10 mins. That kind depicts the two nationalities right there baby


Huh? Like on a video game?


----------



## Fogdog (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Difference is we my friend win everything we aim for cos we are British we don’t wait for a war to sway against the nazis before we intervene we go in like men from day dot. Brexit is about migrants coming here and be heading out people and raping our kids. Probably something you democrats back whole heartedly but we here we won’t have that crap!


Sigh, 

our relationship with the UK is like having a bipolar brother who continually gets in over his head. The US will rescue the UK after your army is beaten. It's what we always do for our hapless relative across the pond. I think the main problem with UK's military is they choose their generals according to who their momma was instead of merit. 

I don't think you meant to vote for a 5% loss in GDP but that's what you will get for it for Brexit. MAGA people want that for the US too. The difference is, we stopped them from their attempt at self harm. Too late for UK.


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Maybe you should instead of bending it to nonces and devil worshippers


Are you ok dude. 

You don't seem like you are in a good place. 

This world is hard, don't let people radicalize you by making it seem harder than it is by spamming you nonstop with the very propaganda that they know they can get you to fall for.

It sucks, but if you think that the world has gotten harder over say the last 8 years or so, just know that coincides with the attack on all of our societies. It sucks, but it is reality.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> At least my PM is no nonce like Joe! Also it would do you boys well to remember you speak our language bitches that’s cos we are the Dons of this shite hope we call earth. Facts


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Lmao I’m no red neck I’m from fucking London you imbecile. Lefty weiners acting hard behind their screens when in actual fact your just fools with little impetus. You yanks are crazy well the democrat ones at least!Joe Biden


Redneck is a state of mind, not a location. I don't know about the hard wieners behind screens part, but our toxic redneck'ism has spread like a virus across the planet. Take that Boris gif or example, yet another fat redneck risen to stardom by the intellectually disabled. The UK has all sorts of pasty rednecks.


----------



## TacoMac (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Redneck is a state of mind, not a location.


I've never seen a redneck from Vermont.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> View attachment 4906966


I heard the queen likes butt sex.


----------



## xtsho (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> At least my PM is no nonce like Joe! Also it would do you boys well to remember you speak our language bitches that’s cos we are the Dons of this shite hope we call earth. Facts


Your PM is a turd from a similar mold as the pig donald trump we just fired.

You're just a damn troll and not even a very good one. You are not going to change anyone's mind regarding anything. The only thing you're doing is proving what an absolute ignorant fool you are.

You should be over on infowars with the rest of your ilk. People here tend to have brains and use them. If you turn over enough rocks you might be able to find yours. Take a magnifying glass because your small brain will be difficult to see with the naked eye.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Redneck is a state of mind, not a location. I don't know about the hard wieners behind screens part, but our toxic redneck'ism has spread like a virus across the planet. Take that Boris gif or example, yet another fat redneck risen to stardom by the intellectually disabled. The UK has all sorts of pasty rednecks.


The UK is literally the origin of damn near ALL American rednecks. The Motherland so to speak.


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> At least my PM is no nonce like Joe! Also it would do you boys well to remember you speak our language bitches that’s cos we are the Dons of this shite hope we call earth. Facts


Also be wise to remember that we speak it a lot better than you, with western Canada speaking the most phonetically correct English in the world.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Also be wise to remember that we speak it a lot better than you, with western Canada speaking the most phonetically correct English in the world.


True that ehhh!


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> I heard the queen likes butt sex.


Yes she does .


----------



## mooray (May 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> True that ehhh!


Be careful, if you carry the ehhhh too long it turns into Fonzi.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Be careful, if you carry the ehhhh too long it turns into Fonzi.


I had an episode .


----------



## hanimmal (May 22, 2021)

I watched a lot of hockey as a kid. It stuck.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 22, 2021)

So, the question remains, London Arkansas or London, Kentucky?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So, the question remains, London Arkansas or London, Kentucky?


Oxford Mississippi is my guess.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Here’s a fact I’m one of 40% that said no your trying to say 40% are paranoid and you’re are correct cos MSM tells you I mean your gov tells you anything esp when office is blue look at Iraq and the elusive “weapons of mass destruction” you sold us down the river with. Also recently 150 British marines took out 1500 US marines in 10 mins. That kind depicts the two nationalities right there baby


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Here’s a fact I’m one of 40% that said no your trying to say 40% are paranoid and you’re are correct cos MSM tells you I mean your gov tells you anything esp when office is blue look at Iraq and the elusive “weapons of mass destruction” you sold us down the river with. Also recently 150 British marines took out 1500 US marines in 10 mins. That kind depicts the two nationalities right there baby


What is this Brit talking about w/the marine stuff,fill me in please,I respect England but your time is past and some of your exploitation of colonies is shameful as well as the stupidity of your Gov carving up the map to create countries cookie cutter style of ethnic factions that inevitably war w/each other,otherwise God Save the Queen as you sail thru the East China Sea accompanying the US w/your new carriers,you've finally stepped up.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Gstarc22*
> New Member · 40
> Joined Today at 10:40 AM
> 
> ...


Rally up Brit, think of this as your generation's Blitz and do them proud,roll it up ,it's no big deal.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Cunning,glad to see your Leafs rallied up last night,caught a slice of G1 and seen the stretcher on ice then when I seen it was Tavares and the Habs scored 1st I thought of you and all the tortured MLeaf fans in Toronto and said to myself not AGAIN,cause I know there are pretty high hopes this year. Here's hoping they advance out of the Scotia div. and meet up w/ you know who.ccguns


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> First thing her mother asked when she told her she was dating an American was: is he a jew?
> 
> The second question was: is he black?
> 
> ...


After meeting you and talking to you for 20 minutes they probably would have traded you for Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Cunning,glad to see your Leafs rallied up last night,caught a slice of G1 and seen the stretcher on ice then when I seen it was Tavares and the Habs scored 1st I thought of you and all the tortured MLeaf fans in Toronto and said to myself not AGAIN,cause I know there are pretty high hopes this year. Here's hoping they advance out of the Scotia div. and meet up w/ you know who.ccguns


Your Bruins made a good comeback after losing the first one too. Let’s hope the Leafs do the same.


----------



## Dryxi (May 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> What is this Brit talking about w/the marine stuff,fill me in please,I respect England but your time is past and some of your exploitation of colonies is shameful as well as the stupidity of your Gov carving up the map to create countries cookie cutter style of ethnic factions that inevitably war w/each other,otherwise God Save the Queen as you sail thru the East China Sea accompanying the US w/your new carriers,you've finally stepped up.ccguns


He is talking about a training exercise. I am sure he is right, the UK is the new Sparta and outcompetes the US at war from here on out.


----------



## TacoMac (May 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> UK is the new Sparta and outcompetes the US at war from here on out.


Absolutely!

I mean, not having steam catapult technology so you have to launch your aircraft off a ramp on your carrier half-loaded is THE pinnacle of Naval Warfare Technology.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> He is talking about a training exercise. I am sure he is right, the UK is the new Sparta and outcompetes the US at war from here on out.


The Brits are always well trained but a co. of 150 waisting a reg. of 1500,have my doubts,unless they walked into a ambush being led by a clown. If England had the budget to compete w/US military then yeah they could be better, but England cannot come near the US in power projection. The fact that they had ships sunk in the Falklands by a third world country is what spurred them on to actually build a real aircraft carrier,but it took them more than 30 yrs., they have a great fighting spirit and a long and distinguished history but economically they just can't compete although it is comforting to have them line up beside us as a ally.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Your Bruins made a good comeback after losing the first one too. Let’s hope the Leafs do the same.


I like them to win the division,i figure they match up better against the Pitt/NYI winner than they do against Wash, I'm surprised T. Frederick is not in there against the Caps as he brings the nasty which you need in spades vs. Wash. After that if B's take div. it's all reseeded so only time will tell. If Leafs take Scotia and face B's somehow one of us has a team in the finals.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Imagine being so fucking crazy that you threaten your lids with homelessness if they get vaccinated. Kids should be able to report such parents and they should be locked up for mental health assessments and deprogramed. Yet more proof that these loonies don't just want "freedom", they want to impose their loony tune beliefs on others as well as infect them with covid.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Faced with anti-vaccination parents, teens are helping each other get Covid shots (nbcnews.com) 

*Faced with anti-vaccination parents, teens are helping each other get Covid shots*
*The dilemma for some teenagers is, "I know vaccines are lifesaving, but I don’t want to become homeless" by defying their parents' wishes.*






The Gen Zer from Ohio who made a splash two years ago for defying his mother to get his childhood immunizations has a message for teenagers seeking Covid-19 vaccinations and getting pushback from their parents — get one if you can.

Ethan Lindenberger, 20, got his first dose three weeks ago and said doing so “could save someone’s life.”


“Teens faced with this have to weigh things like, ‘I know vaccines are lifesaving, but I don’t want to become homeless,’” he told NBC News. “So I tell them, if you can’t have that loving conversation with your parents and you’re of age, weigh those consequences seriously.”

“Don’t get yourself kicked out or seriously in trouble ... but, if you’re able to have that conversation, please get your shots as soon as possible,” he went on to say.

Summer Johnson McGee, dean of the University of New Haven's School of Health Sciences, said she wholeheartedly approves that message.

"Ethan’s advice is spot on for encouraging teens to undertake education and straight talk with parents about their desire to be vaccinated," she said. "Teenagers who do not share their parents' views on vaccination are in a tough spot, but should advocate for their own decision-making to be vaccinated if they wish."






Ethan Lindenberger testifies during a Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions hearing on Capitol Hill in Washington on March 5, 2019, to examine vaccines, focusing on preventable disease outbreaks.Carolyn Kaster / AP file
Lindenberger gained national attention in 2019 when he posted on Reddit that he had never been vaccinated because his mother believed that vaccines are dangerous. He wound up getting his shots over his mother’s objections and later testified before a Senate committee about how misinformation that appears on Facebook, Twitter and other social media fuels the anti-vaccination movement.

Doing so brought him both widespread praise from some but scorn and even death threats from the movement's supporters.

Lindenberger spoke out as a nationwide push is on to get as many teenagers as possible vaccinated now that everyone over 12 is eligible to receive the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccinations.

There are some 25 million children between the ages of 12 and 17, according to Census Bureau data compiled and analyzed by the Annie E. Casey Foundation. And while the rates of death or serious disease from Covid-19 are lower in children than in adults, public health experts have called getting this population vaccinated a critically important step toward completely reopening the nation’s schools and the economy.

Still,a recent poll by the Kaiser Family Foundation's Vaccine Monitor found that nearly a quarter of parents surveyed would not allow their teenagers to be vaccinated and 18 percent said they would only do it if the schools mandated it.

Parental consent is something children have to contend with across the country but it’s not a one-size-fits-all approach as states have differing rules.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)

Study: Pfizer-BioNTech and AstraZeneca vaccines "highly effective" against COVID variants (yahoo.com) 

*Study: Pfizer-BioNTech and AstraZeneca vaccines "highly effective" against COVID variants*

Two doses of the COVID-19 vaccines made by Pfizer-BioNTech or AstraZeneca are "highly effective" against variants first detected in India and the United Kingdom, health officials in England announced Saturday.

*Why it matters: *Some health experts have expressed concerns that contagious new variants could be more resistant against coronavirus vaccines, potentially prolonging the pandemic.

*By the numbers: *Public Health England, an executive agency of the U.K. Health Department, said in a statement Saturday that research conducted from April 5 to May 16 found that:

Two weeks after the second dose, the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine was 88% effective against symptomatic disease from the B.1.617 variant first detected in India. It's 93% effective against the B.1.1.7 variant first found in England.
Two doses of the AstraZeneca vaccine were "60% effective against symptomatic disease from the B.1.617 variant compared to 66% effectiveness against the B.1.1.7 variant."
Both vaccines were 33% effective against symptomatic disease from B.1.617, three weeks after the first dose compared to roughly 50% effectiveness against the B.1.1.7 variant.
*What they're saying: *Public Health England said in the statement that "we expect to see even higher levels of effectiveness against hospitalization and death" in regards to these vaccines.

U.K. Health Secretary Matt Hancock said in the statement that due to this "groundbreaking" research gave officials confidence that those vaccinated against the coronavirus "have significant protection against this new variant."
*The big picture: *The World Health Organization has called the B.1.617 coronavirus mutation a "variant of concern."

Health experts expect this variant to soon become the "dominant strain" in the U.K., with Hancock reporting a surge in B.1.617 cases — describing the situation as a "race between the virus and the vaccine," per the Guardian.
German authorities have imposed a ban on most non-essential travel from the U.K. from Sunday to prevent the spread of new variants in the country.


----------



## xtsho (May 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Also be wise to remember that we speak it a lot better than you, with western Canada speaking the most phonetically correct English in the world.


Have you ever been to western Oregon? We don't have any accents. Just standard dictionary pronunciations of words.


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 23, 2021)

Why am I reading through this thread again and why are there so many stupid people. Just get the vaccine, or lock yourself away so you can't get SARS-CoV-2 and spread it to those vulnerable. While you're there please take a basic statistics course and please whatever you do don't EVER drive in a car, the risks are THOUSANDS of times greater then getting vaccinated.


----------



## mooray (May 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Have you ever been to western Oregon? We don't have any accents. Just standard dictionary pronunciations of words.


Not really, as in, spent much time. Been to just the other side of Portland once, and another time crossed over to the coast at Roseburg and back down 101. Think I'd love to live in Applegate Valley though.

That's why I think it's funny when Uk'ers talk about an American accent. In some places, it's actually the omission of an accent and is just English.


----------



## zeddd (May 23, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Maybe you should instead of bending it to nonces and devil worshippers


Like Prince Andrew?


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I mean, not having steam catapult technology so you have to launch your aircraft off a ramp on your carrier half-loaded is THE pinnacle of Naval Warfare Technology.


The newest US carrier the Gerald Ford uses electric generation to power the catapult now,no more steam launches for carriers built in US from here on(deemed to inefficient and costly by the Navy), this tech also requires less personnel as the Navy is always looking to reduce crew size. The ramp on the English carriers the "Prince of Whales" and "Queen Elizabeth" are for the F-35B which is a supersonic Harrier type of plane, hope it pans out because there has been a lot of negativity surrounding all versions of the F-35 in terms of cost overruns as well as performance, I sure hope the US hasn't waisted all this money,time, and effort for a doggy.ccguns


----------



## CCGNZ (May 23, 2021)

guitarguy10 said:


> Why am I reading through this thread again and why are there so many stupid people. Just get the vaccine, or lock yourself away so you can't get SARS-CoV-2 and spread it to those vulnerable. While you're there please take a basic statistics course and please whatever you do don't EVER drive in a car, the risks are THOUSANDS of times greater then getting vaccinated.


When I saw all the health professionals, who are on the front line witnessing the ravages of Covid, eagerly line up for the shot was all the proof I needed.ccguns


----------



## TacoMac (May 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> The newest US carrier the Gerald Ford uses electric generation to power the catapult now,no more steam launches for carriers built in US from here on(deemed to inefficient and costly by the Navy), this tech also requires less personnel as the Navy is always looking to reduce crew size. The ramp on the English carriers the "Prince of Whales" and "Queen Elizabeth" are for the F-35B which is a supersonic Harrier type of plane, hope it pans out because there has been a lot of negativity surrounding all versions of the F-35 in terms of cost overruns as well as performance, I sure hope the US hasn't waisted all this money,time, and effort for a doggy.ccguns


Presently it is the only carrier on earth using it. The other 10 still use steam, hence the comparison. 

You don't compare unique technology in use by only one ship in the world to the status quo. That is moronic.


----------



## guitarguy10 (May 23, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> When I saw all the health professionals, who are on the front line witnessing the ravages of Covid, eagerly line up for the shot was all the proof I needed.ccguns


Yeah when all the doctors and nurses tell you to do something in unison ... uh trust me they know WAY more then you or I about medicine and health and you should listen to them, they spent 10+ years learning about the body, not 15 minutes on youtube/facebook.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> He is talking about a training exercise. I am sure he is right, the UK is the new Sparta and outcompetes the US at war from here on out.


i'm just having trouble picturing Boris bellowing "THIS IS SPARTA" as he kicks...w/e it would be down a crevasse


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I watched a lot of hockey as a kid. It stuck.


i was too busy watching Red Green, Corner Gas, and trailer park boys to watch hockey


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Presently it is the only carrier on earth using it. The other 10 still use steam, hence the comparison.
> 
> You don't compare unique technology in use by only one ship in the world to the status quo. That is moronic.


You do when it’s the newest design. Not to would be moronic ...... wow! Ya I know you read this lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 23, 2021)

Rubber bands


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4907670


I’m holding out for my second, not feeling warm and fuzzy about the AZ re variant protection .


----------



## Moflow (May 23, 2021)

Rubber bandits


----------



## Fogdog (May 23, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> He is talking about a training exercise. I am sure he is right, the UK is the new Sparta and outcompetes the US at war from here on out.


Well, have at it then. 

We'll come to their aid after they lose again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i was too busy watching Red Green, Corner Gas, and trailer park boys to watch hockey


I don’t know what Red Green and Corner Gas is but you can fuckin watch Trailer Park Boys and hockey at the same time.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m holding out for my second, not feeling warm and fuzzy about the AZ re variant protection .


If there’s a 11-12 week gap in getting the second AZ, it has good protection against variants, the last I heard. Did I miss something?


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Well, have at it then.
> 
> We'll come to their aid after they lose again.


And we’ll be right behind you.......well maybe not right behind ! They kinda ripped us on some submarines a while back


----------



## Budley Doright (May 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If there’s a 11-12 week gap in getting the second AZ, it has good protection against variants, the last I heard. Did I miss something?


I had a chance to get the second yesterday before the lot expired but I took a pass, not sure if it was a mistake but I don’t go anywhere so should be good for a bit and it’s only been about 5-6 weeks. But I keep reading only 65% effective against 95%


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I had a chance to get the second yesterday before the lot expired but I took a pass, not sure if it was a mistake but I don’t go anywhere so should be good for a bit and it’s only been about 5-6 weeks. But I keep reading only 65% effective against 95%


You did the right thing. The second dose isn’t as effective that soon after the first. If it’s available after 12 weeks from my first, I will take it but if a had a choice I’d take the Pfizer. 

That’s a blend that’s had high efficacy in small study groups.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know what Red Green and Corner Gas is but you can fuckin watch Trailer Park Boys and hockey at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4907772


you're from fucking CANADA and don't know who Red Green is?...corner gas was only on for a couple of years, but Red Green was on tv for 15 years...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're from fucking CANADA and don't know who Red Green is?...corner gas was only on for a couple of years, but Red Green was on tv for 15 years...


Whan all else fails, play dead


----------



## printer (May 23, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're from fucking CANADA and don't know who Red Green is?...corner gas was only on for a couple of years, but Red Green was on tv for 15 years...


I barely saw it also, a couple of times. I did not watch much TV.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're from fucking CANADA and don't know who Red Green is?...corner gas was only on for a couple of years, but Red Green was on tv for 15 years...


Yeah, I know who Red Green is. I was neighbours with Patrick McKenna who played Harold. You’re American and you watch Corner Gas? I don’t know any Canadians that watch that stupid fucking show.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Whan all else fails, play dead


I don’t get it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m holding out for my second, not feeling warm and fuzzy about the AZ re variant protection .


Well at least yer not waiting for a lottery ticket! I gotta wait until August for my second Pfizer, but like you I don't go out much except for groceries, exercise and flying. I do feel better about going out and figure I've got a much better chance if I should happen to get covid, but I still wear a mask and social distance. I was out on Saturday to do a little shopping and there were a lot of people out enjoying the weather and shopping, it was like someone took the lid off. We were recently locked down though, but it is a sign that confidence is returning, since many of those people were older and vaccinated.

Now that the young bucks are getting the jab I think things will improve quite a bit, 18 to 30 year old's are the biggest spreaders and if we can get a majority of those immunized, it should help reduce the number of cases.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t get it.


All Lodge members: (Possum Lodge oath) Quando omni flunkus, moritati. (Translation: When all else fails, play dead.)


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> All Lodge members: (Possum Lodge oath) Quando omni flunkus, moritati. (Translation: When all else fails, play dead.)


Thanks. I’ve seen the show a few times but didn’t get too into it. I thought the “Adventures with Bill” skits were funny as hell when I did watch. 

Steve Smith used to have a variety show with his wife in the 80’s.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 24, 2021)

About to get my second dose. Never thought twice about getting vaxxed, just went.

Conspiracy theorists are mentally ill retards


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> About to get my second dose. Never thought twice about getting vaxxed, just went.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists are mentally ill retards


Not sure if we call them that anymore. More like intelectualy chalenged.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Not sure if we call them that anymore. More like intelectualy chalenged.


*intellectually challenged*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Not sure if we call them that anymore. More like intelectualy chalenged.


Since taco has you on ignore, I'll have to correct your spelling!
*intellectually challenged!*

The reason retard became a pejorative, is that it was applied to assholes, instead of the intellectually challenged, same for the other "terms of endearment" we commonly use as an insult.

The Clinical History of 'Moron,' 'Idiot,' and 'Imbecile' | Merriam-Webster

*The Clinical History of 'Moron,' 'Idiot,' and 'Imbecile'*
*The words have a less-than-savory past*

Many of us have occasion to express displeasure with the actions or behavior of another, and in order to do so sometimes choose to impugn that person's level of intelligence with a choice insulting word or two. (Or way more than two! It depends.) We're fine with that, but would like to point out that a certain contingent of go-to insults have a history of clinical use which makes them less desirable to use than others.

_Idiot_, _imbecile_, and _moron_ were, not so long ago, used in a psychological classification system, and each one was assigned to a fairly specific range of abilities.



> *Idiots.* —Those so defective that the mental development never exceeds that or a normal child of about two years.
> *Imbeciles.* —Those whose development is higher than that of an idiot, but whose intelligence does not exceed that of a normal child of about seven years.
> *Morons.* —Those whose mental development is above that of an imbecile, but does not exceed that of a normal child of about twelve years.
> — Edmund Burke Huey, _Backward and Feeble-Minded Children_, 1912


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Not sure if we call them that anymore. More like intelectualy chalenged.


How about morally retarded? Socially retarded? Literally it means slowed, or impeded, nothing more, but it causes offense and hurt among those who already have a great burden to bear, when used to denote intellectual retardation. Donald Trump can be accurately described as being emotionally retarded, since he is developmentally truncated and also as an imbecile, or a moron, though moron does give him more credit than he deserves.

Crippled fell out of favor for no particular reason that I can discern, handicapped means the same thing, but one term seems to cause offense. One would think that golfers would take offense though, if their game was considered crippled enough to require given strokes!


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Since taco has you on ignore, I'll have to correct your spelling!
> *intellectually challenged!*


I thought leaving a few L's out would make it more relevent.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 24, 2021)

printer said:


> I thought leaving a few L's out would make it more relevent.


Taco would have called you a moron!


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

printer said:


> I thought leaving a few L's out would make it more relevent.


I don’t know if it does that but it sure draws out the tight sphincters.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Taco would have called you a moron!


A moreron?


----------



## Budley Doright (May 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Taco would have called you a moron!


Not to mention including information that anyone can google if they really care ..... most do not lol.
Oh and there is always “dumb ass” which for the most part is true, the opposite being smart ass.


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Not to mention including information that anyone can google if they really care ..... most do not lol.
> Oh and there is always “dumb ass” which for the most part is true, the opposite being smart ass.


I like to think I bring out the best in people.


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2021)

How to sell products that do absolutely no good while screwing up our healthcare system:






I'd be willing to bet that most of the people falling for this scam are antivaxxers.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> How to sell products that do absolutely no good while screwing up our healthcare system:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video unavailable in Canada.........hmmm. You guys get all the good stuff .


----------



## printer (May 24, 2021)

*Wisconsin pastor ordered to step down after preaching against COVID-19 vaccine*
A Catholic reverend in La Crosse, Wis., said Sunday that he was asked to step down as leader of his parish by church officials due to his negative comments about the COVID-19 vaccine.

Rev. James Altman said in a sermon posted to YouTube first reported by NBC News that "the left" was trying to "cancel" him after the Diocese of La Crosse contacted him Friday and asked him to resign.

“If the left whines, like they do, like a spoiled brat often enough, they succeed in canceling so many voices of truth,” he said during the sermon. “And now that they are whining like, if I may say it, the pansy babies that they are, to cancel me.”

Commenters on the YouTube post of Altman's sermon objected to the call, with one writing: "This is not going to go down well. The Faithful will rise in defense of their shepherd."

During the video, attendees of Altman's Sunday Mass could be heard audibly objecting to the scenario laid out by Altman regarding the process that could occur as a result of his actions, yelling "no!" as he described how a "parish administrator" could be appointed by the Vatican while he appeals the Church's demand for his resignation.

“I am no expert on canon law, but understand only that while we are contesting the Bishop’s request ... he could in theory appoint a parish administrator whilst I remain a pastor without duties until the appeal goes through Rome, which can take up to a year or more,” he said during the sermon.








Wisconsin pastor ordered to step down after preaching against COVID-19 vaccine


A Catholic reverend in La Crosse, Wis., said Sunday that he was asked to step down as leader of his parish by church officials due to his negative comments about the COVID-19 vaccine.The Rev. James…




thehill.com





Thought they were called priests but what do I know?


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Video unavailable in Canada.........hmmm. You guys get all the good stuff .


some pretty damning stuff presented in that there vid, presented with a sense of humor to lighten the mood. The best part was when he ended it with his show placing spots for a blanket that was in fact a blanket but touted to be a treatment for "women's issues". They booked spots where the pitch woman was interviewed by a news station's "medical expert" who kept a serious face and agreed with every lie they presented. All for a mere $2000 for a few minutes of time during the local news show.

In case you can find it elsewhere:

Show title: Sponsored Content, 
Show name: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO), 
Date: May 23, 2021


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> some pretty damning stuff presented in that there vid, presented with a sense of humor to lighten the mood. The best part was when he ended it with his show placing spots for a blanket that was in fact a blanket but touted to be a treatment for "women's issues". They booked spots where the pitch woman was interviewed by a news station's "medical expert" who kept a serious face and agreed with every lie they presented. All for a mere $2000 for a few minutes of time during the local news show.
> 
> In case you can find it elsewhere:
> 
> ...


John Oliver’s show is brilliant. The satire shows like his and Samantha Bee’s are doing some of the best reporting these days.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 24, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> some pretty damning stuff presented in that there vid, presented with a sense of humor to lighten the mood. The best part was when he ended it with his show placing spots for a blanket that was in fact a blanket but touted to be a treatment for "women's issues". They booked spots where the pitch woman was interviewed by a news station's "medical expert" who kept a serious face and agreed with every lie they presented. All for a mere $2000 for a few minutes of time during the local news show.
> 
> In case you can find it elsewhere:
> 
> ...


Women’s issues? Does that cure my “afraid for my life” every 28 days ! Girl be crazy!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t get it.





CunningCanuk said:


> John Oliver’s show is brilliant. The satire shows like his and Samantha Bee’s are doing some of the best reporting these days.


it's true...and it's sad that it's true...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Women’s issues? Does that cure my “afraid for my life” every 28 days ! Girl be crazy!!!


i got one of these 20 pound blankets 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082WYP5YL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
thought i'd give it a try on those nights i have trouble sleeping. it helps somewhat, but you have to heave the bastard off if you have to go take a leak, then drag it back on.... but get the 30 pound one and give it to her. it may or may not make her feel better, but it'll give you at least a 5 second head start while she tries to get out from under it


----------



## Fogdog (May 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got one of these 20 pound blankets
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082WYP5YL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> thought i'd give it a try on those nights i have trouble sleeping. it helps somewhat, but you have to heave the bastard off if you have to go take a leak, then drag it back on.... but get the 30 pound one and give it to her. it may or may not make her feel better, but it'll give you at least a 5 second head start while she tries to get out from under it


Sleeping? hah We are talking sexual healing, baby.






The Venus Veil (Official Site): World's First Sexual Wellness Blanket | A discreet and convenient way to improve your sexual health and feel like yourself again.







www.venusinventions.com


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2021)

About 12 hours after the shot last night I started having chills. Now I am run over by a truck. Pfizer, second dose

Holy heck


----------



## waktoo (May 25, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> About 12 hours after the shot last night I started having chills. Now I am run over by a truck. Pfizer, second dose
> 
> Holy heck



Me too. My second Moderna jab was a lil' shitty....

REALLY sore arm, no energy, some chills, but mostly a lot of joint and muscle aches. Didn't sleep well the night of or the night following the second jab. Back to normal the following day.

Sure beats getting really sick or possibly going to the hospital...


----------



## hanimmal (May 25, 2021)

My arm was a bit sore and the next couple days I got a hell of a charley horse under the shoulder blade of the arm I got it on (I am guessing I was sleeping funny to compensate for my arm and that caused it), but outside of that I really didn't notice anything after my 2nd shot of Moderna 6 days ago.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 25, 2021)

Here is a strange but true story

I went in for surgery yesterday and the presurgery forms ask if I was willing to get the vaccine "yes or no"
But offered no area to indicate I have already been vaccinated 
If I said yes it registered me to get one 
But if I said no it just assumed i didn't want one


----------



## UncleBuck (May 25, 2021)

just took a 5 hour nap and still feel like trash


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i got one of these 20 pound blankets
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082WYP5YL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> thought i'd give it a try on those nights i have trouble sleeping. it helps somewhat, but you have to heave the bastard off if you have to go take a leak, then drag it back on.... but get the 30 pound one and give it to her. it may or may not make her feel better, but it'll give you at least a 5 second head start while she tries to get out from under it


This is trippy! I just got the 30 pounder! Weird I just saw this post and I just posted about it somewhere else! I had to return mine it was too heavy. My husband would pull it away from me and the entire blanket would shift all to his side and I would have no blanket on me . One night it felt like my foot was broken due to the weight on it for so long so I returned it and will try the 15 pounder .


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2021)

So I slept for 25 of the last 32 hours and feel pretty ok now


----------



## TacoMac (May 26, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> So I slept for 25 of the last 32 hours and feel pretty ok now


I wish I could do that. Most I ever sleep is 6 hours and that's typically interrupted by waking up twice.

It's extremely rare I sleep more than 3 hours in one go.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 26, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> So I slept for 25 of the last 32 hours and feel pretty ok now


Looks like you have a robust immune response. Do you think you caught covid last spring? I remember you mentioned that you thought your wife and child had it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> This is trippy! I just got the 30 pounder! Weird I just saw this post and I just posted about it somewhere else! I had to return mine it was too heavy. My husband would pull it away from me and the entire blanket would shift all to his side and I would have no blanket on me . One night it felt like my foot was broken due to the weight on it for so long so I returned it and will try the 15 pounder .


It would have been perfect for Mars.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> I wish I could do that. Most I ever sleep is 6 hours and that's typically interrupted by waking up twice.
> 
> It's extremely rare I sleep more than 3 hours in one go.


I usually sleep 5-6 hours a night

This was easy though. The vaccine kicked my ass


----------



## UncleBuck (May 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like you have a robust immune response. Do you think you caught covid last spring? I remember you mentioned that you thought your wife and child had it.


Yep, most likely caught and spread it right as all the panic started last spring


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 26, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It would have been perfect for Mars.


Lol. How did your CT scan go? I hope your feeling bettter!


UncleBuck said:


> I usually sleep 5-6 hours a night
> 
> This was easy though. The vaccine kicked my ass


wow! That’s terrible. Sorry to hear it. I am glad your feeling better.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. How did your CT scan go? I hope your feeling bettter!
> 
> wow! That’s terrible. Sorry to hear it. I am glad your feeling better.


It went well. Thanks for asking.


----------



## hanimmal (May 26, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/05/26/influencers-offered-money-pfizer-discredit-russia/



> LONDON — Several European influencers say they have been offered money to use their social media presence to discourage their millions of followers from receiving the Pfizer-BioNTech coronavirus vaccine by a suspicious agency that French officials reportedly think could be linked to Russia.
> 
> According to the influencers, they were approached online and asked to tell their large followings that the Pfizer vaccine is dangerous and has sparked more deaths than the one developed by AstraZeneca and Oxford University. The Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine has been plausibly linked to extremely rare but in some cases fatal blood clots. European and U.S. regulators have not linked the Pfizer vaccine to any such side effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Yep.
> 
> Elon Musk, Jeff Bezos, Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, Warren Buffet, Larry Ellison, Larry Paige...they all got 20% richer and more.
> 
> ...


therein lies the issue.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/05/26/influencers-offered-money-pfizer-discredit-russia/
> View attachment 4910106


Russia? Nahhhhhhh.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)

Needs a long prison sentence.










Tennessee anti-vaxxer arrested after deliberately plowing car through vaccination site


On Wednesday, WSMV reported that a woman in eastern Tennessee was arrested after she drove recklessly through a drive-in COVID-19 vaccination site to protest the administration of the vaccine — nearly hitting several health workers in the process."Deputies arrested Virginia C. Brown, 36, of...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Justin-case (May 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Needs a long prison sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Flaming Pie


----------



## Gstarc22 (May 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Well, have at it then.
> 
> We'll come to their aid after they lose again.


Think you will find you speak our language cos our elite run the world US included my compadre


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Needs a long prison sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's in a red state and probably will get off with a small fine, won't even lose her license.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Think you will find you speak our language cos our elite run the world US included my compadre


You need to learn how to write our language and probably to speak it properly too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 27, 2021)

Gstarc22 said:


> Think you will find you speak our language cos our elite run the world US included my compadre


----------



## xtsho (May 27, 2021)

Damn, if I had waited a little longer to get the vaccine I could have gotten a free beer. 









A shot for a beer: Doctor administers vaccine doses at Portland bars


PORTLAND, OR (KPTV) – A Portland doctor is doing everything she can to get doses of the COVID-19 vaccines into arms, and that’s meant giving shots at bars. It might




www.kptv.com


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> @Flaming Pie


sadly, she turned after being bitten.


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You need to learn how to write our language and probably to speak it properly too.


if he punctuated it would've been fine, but he didn't. just read with Russian accent slowly, you'll get it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> if he punctuated it would've been fine, but he didn't. just read with Russian accent slowly, you'll get it.


The Russians don't need to hire anybody to play moron, there's lot's of free talent in the west.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

Then if they really believe this horseshit, they should wear masks, but won't, logic and facts are not their strong suit.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anti-vaccine movements shift their target to the vaccinated | Salon.com 

*Anti-vaccine movements shift their target to the vaccinated*
*Anti-vaccine conspiracy theorists are blaming vaccinated people for "shedding" virus in their presence*

*I wonder who paid to have those expensive signs printed up?*


Myths around infertility, pregnancy and miscarriages have run rampant in anti-vaccine circles for years — and in the universe of their conspiracy theories, vaccines are often to blame. While variations of such false claims have been part of misinformation campaigns around the COVID-19 vaccines, there has recently been a shift from demonizing the vaccine itself to villainizing those who are vaccinated.

It's a peculiar repositioning for the anti-vaccination conspiracy movement — and as the false claim evolves into more extreme iterations, it has caught the attention of people who study and advocate against vaccine misinformation.

"I think it is particularly interesting that people are saying that those who are those who are vaccinated are a risk to those who aren't," said David Broniatowski, who's the associate director for the Institute for Data, Democracy & Politics at George Washington University. "It's like taking the common vaccine conventional wisdom and flipping it on its head where people will say, 'if you have not been vaccinated, you're a risk to those who are more vulnerable and vaccinated.'"

Broniatowski said he's never seen this before in the history of anti-vaccine rhetoric.

"This is the first time," Broniatowski said.

The conspiracy centers on one particular myth that people who are vaccinated can emit contagious particles of the coronavirus's Spike protein and can infect others, a process referred to as "vaccine shedding." Vaccine shedding is a very rare possibility with live-attenuated vaccines that use a diluted version of a disease to stimulate an immune response. In the rare case there's enough germ to spread, the shedding usually happens via feces— for example, with the polio vaccine or the measles vaccine.

"For the measles vaccine, later in life — and again this is super rare — it's possible that the live virus could revert to a condition called Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE)," said Dr. Monica Gandhi, infectious disease doctor and professor of medicine at the University of California–San Francisco. "But in no way can you shed it and give it to someone."
*more...*


----------



## captainmorgan (May 27, 2021)

Ohio's first vaccine winner is pasty white as predicted, pretty sure the rest will be too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Needs a long prison sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is no shit 30 miles from my house, i was there today dropping my scooter off at the shop, and as long as the guy aint full of shit, i'll be back there tomorrow to pick it up...fucking crazy hillbillies


----------



## schuylaar (May 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Ohio's first vaccine winner is pasty white as predicted, pretty sure the rest will be too.


somehow i was thinking same.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

I have been shedding micro-micro chips throughout my travels. I do not like the tern nanobots. It sounds sinister.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

Your COVID-19 immunity could last 'possibly a lifetime' (yahoo.com) 

*Your COVID-19 immunity could last 'possibly a lifetime'*

Two new studies suggest COVID-19 immunity following infection could last a year, or "possibly a lifetime, improving over time especially following vaccination" _The New York Times_ reported on Wednesday, hopefully allaying "lingering fears that protection against the virus will be short-lived."

When taken together, the studies suggest most (but not all) vaccinated individuals who were previously infected with COVID-19 "will not need boosters," wrote the _Times_. Those who were vaccinated _without _having previously contracted the virus will likely need the extra dose. Experts expect immunity in these individuals to "play out very differently," as "immune memory" may look different following vaccination compared to natural infection.

"The papers are consistent with the growing body of literature that suggests that immunity elicited by infection and vaccination for SARS-CoV-2 appears to be long-lived," said Scott Hensley, an immunologist not involved in the studies. Dr. Michel Nussenzweig, a researcher for one of the studies, added he expects antibodies in those who were previously infected and later vaccinated to "last for a long time."

Results, however, also underscore the idea that previous infection is not enough to protect individuals long-term on its own — even those who have recovered should be vaccinated, wrote the _Times_.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Your COVID-19 immunity could last 'possibly a lifetime' (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Your COVID-19 immunity could last 'possibly a lifetime'*
> 
> ...


good news for me, i'm as certain as i can be without having been tested at the time that a co-worker infected several of us last year. i'm pretty sure i had it for a while, but was asymptomatic, and i'm going in for my second dose tomorrow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good news for me, i'm as certain as i can be without having been tested at the time that a co-worker infected several of us last year. i'm pretty sure i had it for a while, but was asymptomatic, and i'm going in for my second dose tomorrow.


If the second go round kicks ya like a mule, then there's a good chance you've had covid before, as your body will rapidly mount a very robust immune response. I do believe though that the younger you are and the stronger your immune system, the more intense the response will be.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

The virus could still mutate to evade the antibodies. It has changed the spike protein in some varients and it is copies of the spike protein that the antibodies look for. 

Happy thoughts.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If the second go round kicks ya like a mule, then there's a good chance you've had covid before, as your body will rapidly mount a very robust immune response. I do believe though that the younger you are and the stronger your immune system, the more intense the response will be.


hmmm, 55 and in pretty good health, besides the chron's...dunno what to expect, i'll report back...if i live


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

printer said:


> The virus could still mutate to evade the antibodies. It has changed the spike protein in some varients and it is copies of the spike protein that the antibodies look for.
> 
> Happy thoughts.


This virus apparently has a limited mutagenic potential, according to the experts and other vaccines are in development that will entrap it, in evolutionary terms by targeting multiple vulnerabilities in it's genome. Apparently the mRNA and adenovirus vaccines approved can deal with the variants that have arisen, but are a bit less effective against the Indian variant. Once we get ahead of this particular virus, I think there will be no looking back and future versions of the vaccine will deal with all coronaviruses, even the ones that cause some common colds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This virus apparently has a limited mutagenic potential, according to the experts and other vaccines are in development that will entrap it, in evolutionary terms by targeting multiple vulnerabilities in it's genome. Apparently the mRNA and adenovirus vaccines approved can deal with the variants that have arisen, but are a bit less effective against the Indian variant. Once we get ahead of this particular virus, I think there will be no looking back and future versions of the vaccine will deal with all coronaviruses, even the ones that cause some common colds.


i'm just hoping that this teaches world leaders that they need to get better programs in place for the next thing that comes along. this was relatively mild compared to most of the other epidemic diseases we've dealt with in the past, and it just about brought the world to its knees and fucked everyone but a select few financially.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm just hoping that this teaches world leaders that they need to get better programs in place for the next thing that comes along. this was relatively mild compared to most of the other epidemic diseases we've dealt with in the past, and it just about brought the world to its knees and fucked everyone but a select few financially.


From here on out pandemic response will get military level priority and funding, not just in America either. We are real good at preparing for the last war!


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This virus apparently has a limited mutagenic potential, according to the experts and other vaccines are in development that will entrap it, in evolutionary terms by targeting multiple vulnerabilities in it's genome. Apparently the mRNA and adenovirus vaccines approved can deal with the variants that have arisen, but are a bit less effective against the Indian variant. Once we get ahead of this particular virus, I think there will be no looking back and future versions of the vaccine will deal with all coronaviruses, even the ones that cause some common colds.


That is one line of thought. But the virus has manny more humans to mutate in and it does not seem to be running out of steam yet.


----------



## printer (May 27, 2021)

*Viral video shows sobbing dad begging his daughter not to get vaccinated or she'll die*

Anti-vax Kentucky father is seen crying to his daughter on social media, begging her not to get the vaccine.

A TikTok user who goes by the name of Brianna, or appaloosauce, was offered $2,000 from her father who believes the side effects of getting vaccinated will kill her, Rawstory reported.
"It is not a vaccine," he says. "It is a human trial, it is genetic therapy. It's not a vaccine, it doesn't fall under the category of a vaccine. It's not FDA approved."
"Why are you trying to buy me off?" Brianna asked her father.
"Because I love you, why do you think I want to buy you off?" the father said. "I know you don't [want money], but I don't know what else to do."
Brianna, engaging with her desperate father, called out that he did not give her two other siblings a buyout.
"Don't you think I know that?" he says, sobbing. "What, do you think I'm f*cking crazy? Your mother got it -- why do you think I'm f*cking crazy. My family is gone! My family is gone! By the end of this flu season most of you will be dead! What the f*ck do you expect me to be?"
In a second uploaded video, Brianna told her viewers that she received support after her initial video went viral.
She ended up getting the vaccine, but she did not tell her father. It’s unclear which vaccine she got, but three have received emergency authorization from the Food and Drug Administration. None are a form of genetic therapy.








Viral video shows sobbing dad begging his daughter not to get vaccinated or she’ll die


Anti-vax Kentucky father is seen crying to his daughter on social media, begging her not to get the vaccine.




thehill.com





I am not even going to watch it, I know there is enough stupidity out there.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

LOL










Sheriff's deputy who was fond of posting anti-vaccine videos dies of COVID-19


A Colorado sheriff's deputy who was fond of sharing anti-vaccine content on Facebook has died of COVID-19, Newsweek reports. Daniel "Duke" Trujillo, 33, served as a deputy sheriff for 7 years and had recently been appointed vice-president of the Denver Sheriff Latino Organization. He died this...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Live by the lie, die by the lie.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Live by the lie, die by the lie.


Now that’s what I call Bad Karma. How embarrassing . Lol

so this lady I met who is on chemo got both her Covid shots but now they tell her they might not have worked because she is on chemo.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Live by the lie, die by the lie.


He got a twofer, Darwin and Karma award winner.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 28, 2021)

printer said:


> *Viral video shows sobbing dad begging his daughter not to get vaccinated or she'll die*
> 
> Anti-vax Kentucky father is seen crying to his daughter on social media, begging her not to get the vaccine.
> 
> ...


“No Dad I didn’t get the shot”.....”I’ll take an E-transfer thanks” ..... “love you too, you nutty old fool” .


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His death makes us all safer


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> His death makes us all safer


Sad but true and probably in more ways than one...


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2021)

A German research team has put forward a potential solution to prevent the rare, serious blood clots caused by the AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccines, but other scientists warn it's too early to draw conclusions about the mechanism behind the potentially deadly condition.









Researchers claim mystery of rare blood clots tied to COVID-19 vaccines solved, but experts urge caution — CBC News


A German research team has put forward a potential solution to prevent the rare, serious blood clots caused by the AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccines, but other scientists warn it's too early to draw conclusions about the mechanism behind the potentially deadly condition.




apple.news


----------



## edblings (May 28, 2021)

No. Already had it, have the antibodies. Anyone with a highschool education should know you don't need a vaccination after this.
Also, with a 99.7% survivability rate for my age, I'll take my chances if I were to get it again.


----------



## hanimmal (May 28, 2021)

edblings said:


> No. Already had it, have the antibodies. Anyone with a highschool education should know you don't need a vaccination after this.
> Also, with a 99.7% survivability rate for my age, I'll take my chances if I were to get it again.


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 28, 2021)

edblings said:


> No. Already had it, have the antibodies. Anyone with a highschool education should know you don't need a vaccination after this.
> Also, with a 99.7% survivability rate for my age, I'll take my chances if I were to get it again.


----------



## TacoMac (May 28, 2021)

edblings said:


> No. Already had it, have the antibodies.


Depends.

We don't know yet exactly how long the antibodies last. The running estimate is about 8 weeks from a covid infection, so after that you're not safe anymore at all.

What's more, there is no guarantee the antibodies you have, if you in fact still have them, will protect you from other strains of the virus. What's going on in India right now would suggest that it does not. At all.

So good luck with that. You're going to need it.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 28, 2021)

edblings said:


> No. Already had it, have the antibodies. Anyone with a highschool education should know you don't need a vaccination after this.
> Also, with a 99.7% survivability rate for my age, I'll take my chances if I were to get it again.


may you be like the brave police officers before you. Namaste!


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

It begins LOL


*Only vaccinated fans can buy Round 2 Knicks playoff tickets*


----------



## Budley Doright (May 28, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Now that’s what I call Bad Karma. How embarrassing . Lol
> 
> so this lady I met who is on chemo got both her Covid shots but now they tell her they might not have


I think he’s gotten over the embarrassment stage.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 28, 2021)

My good friend that has been brutalized by covid is still dealing with problems and now has a new one. She is now bruising very badly and her doctor wanted her hospitalized because of very low potassium levels and anemia. She's been trying to stay out of the hospital at all costs so that she can care for her husband, he's had what they call mini strokes and they don't know why,he's lost his short term memory, I think it's covid related.


----------



## mooray (May 28, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I think he’s gotten over the embarrassment stage.


Sucks for a person's death to have the widespread "what an idiot" attached to it. Probably adds some extra pain for friends/family when they overhear people laughing about it. Pretty unwise to laugh in the face of anything that can kill you though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> It begins LOL
> 
> 
> *Only vaccinated fans can buy Round 2 Knicks playoff tickets*


I guess those forged POV documents will come in handy, they won't be wearing masks either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 28, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sucks for a person's death to have the widespread "what an idiot" attached to it. Probably adds some extra pain for friends/family when they overhear people laughing about it. Pretty unwise to laugh in the face of anything that can kill you though.


I don't think he was a fan of masks either, those things tend to go together. He probably spread it to others before he went down with it and I doubt he bothered with a mask when he figured he had it. He believed a lie, spread a lie and it cost him his life, lies kill.


----------



## mooray (May 28, 2021)

Yeah but the vaccine has nanobots in it that the government can use whenever they want to either kill you, or force you to french kiss a man's groin, so....you know...there's that.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

One less maga retard cop.









Second Denver sheriff’s deputy dies from COVID-19 in less than 2 weeks


Daniel “Duke” Trujillo, 33, is the second Denver sheriff’s deputy to die of COVID-19 complications this month.



www.denverpost.com


----------



## maranibbana (May 29, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It depends on the election results
> One is a leader I trust the other is a conman


Omg this is all making sense now. Hahaha it’s all coming together hahahah


----------



## maranibbana (May 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah but the vaccine has nanobots in it that the government can use whenever they want to either kill you, or force you to french kiss a man's groin, so....you know...there's that.


Hahahaha


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

Florida rock concert tickets are $18 if you're vaccinated – $1,000 if you're not


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Florida rock concert tickets are $18 if you're vaccinated – $1,000 if you're not


Until Desantis makes it illegal to discriminate against the unvaccinated.


----------



## maranibbana (May 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Until Desantis makes it illegal to discriminate against the unvaccinated.


Discriminate? Lol. They aren’t a race or a religion.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2021)

printer said:


> I have been shedding micro-micro chips throughout my travels. I do not like the tern nanobots. It sounds sinister.


if you got the one with orange cap those are microchip free because it's orange..it's Trumps way of letting you know those are okay to take.


----------



## schuylaar (May 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Florida rock concert tickets are $18 if you're vaccinated – $1,000 if you're not


aren't they normally $18? and how's he going to prove it..honor system of course!


----------



## CCGNZ (May 29, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Presently it is the only carrier on earth using it. The other 10 still use steam, hence the comparison.
> 
> You don't compare unique technology in use by only one ship in the world to the status quo. That is moronic.


It's going to be installed on every Ford class carrier from here on out, not that it's pertinent but I'm starting to believe that the US Navy's carriers are starting to be more vulnerable than at any time previously, I say this because the loss of human life and national treasure if just one of these ships is ever sent to the bottom is fathomless and how our country would react to such a shock who knows. These new "carrier killer" ballistic missiles that China is showing off are pretty scary as is some of the new Russian tech.ccguns


----------



## MarsSP (May 29, 2021)

Don't want to take your shot?
Don't look for a hospital when you're dying.
Die at home immersed in your beliefs and ignorance, go to a church and die at the feet of "your creator".
Simple as that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (May 29, 2021)

edblings said:


> No. Already had it, have the antibodies. Anyone with a highschool education should know you don't need a vaccination after this.
> Also, with a 99.7% survivability rate for my age, I'll take my chances if I were to get it again.


Since you've already hat it, it's more about the T cells and B cells giving you natural immunity than it is about the antibodies, although those help too!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Since you've already hat it, it's more about the T cells and B cells giving you natural immunity than it is about the antibodies, although those help too!


blind leading the blind would be a kind way of putting this, it's more like two retarded dogs eating each others shit


----------



## captainmorgan (May 29, 2021)

It's been settled law for around a 100 years that employers can require vaccinations for employees, many retards will lose their jobs and have a hard time finding anti-vaccer employers.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

hatWRKS will be having a going out of business sale LOL,bye bye retard.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

Apparently Stetson doesn't want to be associated with retards LOL.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

Maybe Stinkys cult won't be so hard to deal with after all. They appear to be committing suicide by virus willingly in large numbers and their erratic behavior is making them lose their livelihoods. Maybe they will quietly go the way of the Dodo.


----------



## hanimmal (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> hatWRKS will be having a going out of business sale LOL,bye bye retard.


Brainwashed idiots just let their radicalization hurt their business.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 30, 2021)

edblings said:


> No. Already had it, have the antibodies. Anyone with a highschool education should know you don't need a vaccination after this.
> Also, with a 99.7% survivability rate for my age, I'll take my chances if I were to get it again.


I work with two people who have had it twice in the last nine months. What classes in high school taught you about immunity? It was shop class, wasn't it?


----------



## TacoMac (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Maybe they will quietly go the way of the Dodo.


Not a chance.

They'll still be yelling complete nonsense at the top of their lungs in between coughs and wheezes as they die of covid.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> They'll still be yelling complete nonsense at the top of their lungs in between coughs and wheezes as they die of covid.


Just ran a few errands, today in MA masking is no longer required, I seen maybe 10% of people maskless(seems strange after more than a yr.), I still wore mine (though not the N95 I've always worn in markets and such), work in RI outdoors mostly, a few antivaxers on my work crew not much is said but they are closet newsmax following Trumpsters, one of them a fat,lazy FK I'd like to crack in the head,otherwise everyone else I work with is vaccinated . Don't know if or when I will go maskless in crowded public areas, keep thinking something new is coming,am I paranoid?ccguns


----------



## hanimmal (May 30, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Just ran a few errands, today in MA masking is no longer required, I seen maybe 10% of people maskless(seems strange after more than a yr.), I still wore mine (though not the N95 I've always worn in markets and such), work in RI outdoors mostly, a few antivaxers on my work crew not much is said but they are closet newsmax following Trumpsters, one of them a fat,lazy FK I'd like to crack in the head,otherwise everyone else I work with is vaccinated . Don't know if or when I will go maskless in crowded public areas, keep thinking something new is coming,am I paranoid?ccguns


Nope.

Not paranoid at all. As we become more fluid with massive amounts of people flying everywhere picking up each other's random local sauces, we get a lot more potential exposure than ever before in human history.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

Stinkys cult are dying for the dear leader.










In Bend, COVID-19 patients flood hospital, ICU; 98% unvaccinated


Factors include both ongoing spread of COVID-19 and an increase in patients who put off medical treatment during the pandemic and are now showing up with neglected illnesses.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not paranoid at all. As we become more fluid with massive amounts of people flying everywhere picking up each other's random local sauces, we get a lot more potential exposure than ever before in human history.


I’ll be wearing one in public from here on out. 

Plus, my wife and I both suffer from allergies to pollen. Wearing a mask has drastically reduced our discomfort level.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Brainwashed idiots just let their radicalization hurt their business.
> View attachment 4912517


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 30, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> They'll still be yelling complete nonsense at the top of their lungs in between coughs and wheezes as they die of covid.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 30, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4912635


Impossible to get tired of seeing these


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Brainwashed idiots just let their radicalization hurt their business.
> View attachment 4912517


She will have to ask Trump permission to sell MAGA hats, or other similar hats from China, then there's the booming business in locally made confederate kepis, available in grey only...


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

All her suppliers of hats have cut ties with them, trucker caps is all she has left.


----------



## captainmorgan (May 30, 2021)

But she sure did trigger those libs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Impossible to get tired of seeing these


Soon newspapers will have a dead moron section in the obituary section for the unvaccinated. Imagine the uproar when the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use statues and health insurance companies will no longer pay the bills of the unvaccinated who catch covid. Wait until stupidity becomes a preexisting condition! To get a healthcare premium reduction, employers who provide it might require employees to get vaccinated.

One thing is certain, healthcare insurance companies are not gonna foot the bill for mass stupidity, there are many billions of dollars at stake.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> But she sure did trigger those libs.


It will be an expensive trigger, but hey, she can always blame it on the liberal media, it wasn't like it was her fault after all! Believing bullshit can cost them their lives, not to mention livelihoods. Now all that needs to happen is she catches covid and either dies, or is ruined by the hospital bill while being fucked for life.


----------



## Fogdog (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Stinkys cult are dying for the dear leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







West of the Cascades is looking pretty good right now. East of the Cascades, the only areas with high numbers of vaccinated are ones that suffered the most last year. Bend actually has very high vaccination rates. It sits amid a field of antivaxxers where the virus feasts.


----------



## mooray (May 30, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4912635


Sucks to pay such a heavy price for buying into republican ideas, but merit isn't exactly their strong suit.


----------



## hanimmal (May 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> But she sure did trigger those libs.


----------



## CCGNZ (May 31, 2021)

Chappelle is one of the few who actually causes me uncontrolled laughter, his couple yrs. on the Comedy Channel were classic and I wish he stood on longer,Player Haters Ball,Rick James skits w/the late Charlie Murphy,When Keepin it Real Goes Wrong all hillarious.ccguns


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Believing bullshit has never been so fatal as it is now, the great die off of the ignorant and stupid. As soon as the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use, insurance companies will make stupidity a preexisting condition for the unvaccinated.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid case, death and hospitalization rates adjusted for unvaccinated people - Washington Post
*The unseen covid-19 risk for unvaccinated people*

Covid-19 cases, deaths and hospitalizations have been declining in the United States. On May 26, the U.S. case rate, or seven-day average of new confirmed cases per 100,000 residents, was lower than at any point in the past 11 months.

But in some parts of the country, that rosy picture hides the strength of the pandemic among unvaccinated people. For example, *Washington state’s overall case rate* is close to the U.S. average when cases are measured across the state’s entire population. 

Half the U.S. population is vaccinated, however — and they are mostly protected from infection. In Washington, if we remove vaccinated people from the population used to determine the case rate, the numbers paint a more realistic picture of *Washington’s cases among unvaccinated people*.

These adjusted numbers paint a far less optimistic picture: *Washington’s case rate among unvaccinated people* is *as high as it was in late January*, near the peak of Covid infections.

The country’s declining covid-19 case rates present an unrealistically optimistic perspective for half of the nation — the half that is still not vaccinated.

As more people receive vaccines, covid-19 cases are occurring mostly in the increasingly narrow slice of the unprotected population. So The Washington Post adjusted its case, death and hospitalization rates to account for that — and found that in some places, the virus continues to rage among those who haven’t received a shot.

The rosy national figures showing declining case numbers led the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to loosen mask recommendations two weeks ago and President Biden to advise people to take off their masks and smile.

But adjustments for vaccinations show the rate among susceptible, unvaccinated people is 73 percent higher than the standard figures being publicized. With that adjustment, the national death rate is roughly the same as it was two months ago and is barely inching down. The adjusted hospitalization rate is as high as it was three months ago. The case rate is still declining after the adjustment.

In the United States, the current case rate for unvaccinated residents is similar to the case rate for all residents on December 31. 

Unvaccinated people are getting the wrong message, experts said.

“They think it’s safe to take off the mask. It’s not,” said Lynn Goldman, dean of the Milken Institute School of Public Health at George Washington University. “It looks like fewer numbers, looks like it’s getting better, but it’s not necessarily better for those who aren’t vaccinated.”

*States with high rates among unvaccinated people*
The adjusted rates in several states show the pandemic is spreading as fast among the unvaccinated as it did during the winter surge. Maine, Colorado, Rhode Island and Washington state all have covid-19 case spikes among the unvaccinated, with adjusted rates about double the adjusted national rate. The adjusted rates of Wyoming, West Virginia, Oregon, Florida, Michigan and Pennsylvania are slightly lower than the highest states.

Maryland, Virginia and the District of Columbia have adjusted rates below the national average. In the region, however, lower vaccination rates in the Black community have concentrated cases there to an extraordinary degree. Before vaccines, Black people were about one third of new covid-19 patients in Maryland and half in D.C.. In the latest data, Black people are just under half of the new cases in Maryland and more than 80 percent in DC.



Oregon’s current surge is driven in part by a covid-19 variant known as B.1.1.7, which is 50 percent more contagious, said Tom Jeanne, a deputy state epidemiologist and a senior health adviser, in an interview.

It is characterized by outbreaks traced to social gatherings with unvaccinated people and no masks.

“They’re at very high risk for infection,” Jeanne said.

Washington state officials say they are caught between applauding the optimism that comes with vaccination and warning everyone who isn’t vaccinated that it’s still dangerous.

“Things are getting safer for those who are vaccinated,” the state’s secretary of health, Umair A. Shah, told The Post. “For those who are unvaccinated, they remain at risk. We have to make sure that nuanced message is getting to our community.”

*States with high death rates*
In addition to cases, several states still have relatively high death rates.

Coronavirus vaccines are virtually perfect in preventing deaths, so the decline in deaths nationally hides the steady covid death rate among unvaccinated people.



Michigan, Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Maine, Florida and Illinois all have adjusted death rates about 50 percent higher than the national adjusted rate.

Maryland’s adjusted death rate is above the national average. D.C. and Virginia are just about at the national average.

Looking at the death rate is not a good measure of the current spread of the pandemic, experts said, because it is a “lagging indicator” — people dying are usually infected at least a month earlier, which means deaths don’t reflect current community spread of the disease. The steady adjusted death rate, however, shows that unvaccinated people are not yet getting safer.
*more...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

continued...
*People more likely to end up in the hospital*
Experts often point to hospitalization rates as a critical measure of the pandemic, because they reflect people getting very sick and aren’t dependent on how much coronavirus testing a community is doing. When current hospitalizations are spread across only the unvaccinated population, D.C. and Michigan have rates about twice as high as the adjusted national rate. Pennsylvania, Maryland, Florida and Rhode Island have rates about 50 percent higher than the adjusted national hospitalization rate. Virginia’s adjusted rate is below the national average. A D.C. spokesperson said the rate could be affected by out-of-state residents in local hospitals.



Unvaccinated young adults in Maryland have the same infection rate as they had in the January surge, according to a state analysis. Even worse, the risk of hospitalization among the infected has more than doubled, possibly because of widespread coronavirus variants, said Ted Delbridge, executive director of the Maryland Institute for Emergency Medical Services Systems.

Washington state has been publicizing the extreme threat of hospitalization for unvaccinated people. It said unvaccinated seniors are 11 times as likely to get hospitalized than seniors who got the shot. For unvaccinated people age 45 to 64, the chance of covid-19 hospitalization is 18 times higher.

Shah, the state secretary of health, worries people are being left behind while others feel the pandemic is past.

“I hope this does not become a tale of two societies,” he said. “The people who are vaccinated and are protected can resume their lives, taking off their masks.

*“The people who are not vaccinated are the ones who are not wearing a mask or washing their hands. Those are the very people who often times will socialize and be around similar like-minded people. You’re going to have the pandemic continue in those clusters.”*


----------



## doublejj (May 31, 2021)

*Equal Employment Opportunity Commission* (EEOC) issued a statement that the federal laws don’t prevent private employers to require their employees from getting vaccinated against COVID-19. 








Employers Can Require You To Get COVID-19 Vaccine - The Morning News


Equal Employment Opportunity Commission (EEOC) issued a statement that the federal laws don’t prevent private employers to require their employees from getting vaccinated against COVID-19. However, EEOC stated that the federal laws may require those private employers to provide accommodation to...




themorningnews.com


----------



## mooray (May 31, 2021)

But what if you say something about Jesus? Can't I manipulate religion to get whatever I want?? Maybe I need to have a talk with my pastor, because I was lead to believe I could have whatever I want.


----------



## TacoMac (May 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> But what if you say something about Jesus? Can't I manipulate religion to get whatever I want??


In a word, yes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *Equal Employment Opportunity Commission* (EEOC) issued a statement that the federal laws don’t prevent private employers to require their employees from getting vaccinated against COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine they would get a cheaper rate on group health insurance if every one was vaccinated. Then again, stupidity is about to become a preexisting condition, as soon as the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use statues and that shouldn't be too long with all the accumulating real world data. Let the whining and bitching begin!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

mooray said:


> But what if you say something about Jesus? Can't I manipulate religion to get whatever I want?? Maybe I need to have a talk with my pastor, because I was lead to believe I could have whatever I want.


Only in a couple of states as far as I know and they can be required to wear a mask if they aren't vaccinated. I feel those state laws pandering to religions will be tested in the SCOTUS soon enough and I don't think the fanatics will be happy with the results.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Believing bullshit has never been so fatal as it is now, the great die off of the ignorant and stupid. As soon as the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use, insurance companies will make stupidity a preexisting condition for the unvaccinated.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Covid case, death and hospitalization rates adjusted for unvaccinated people - Washington Post
> *The unseen covid-19 risk for unvaccinated people*
> ...


Fuck 'em.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 31, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> In a word, yes.


Could a lawyer sue in Jesus' name for defamation and character assassination if they claim that Jesus spoke to them and offered total enlightenment on their death bed as consideration?


----------



## mooray (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Only in a couple of states as far as I know and they can be required to wear a mask if they aren't vaccinated. I feel those state laws pandering to religions will be tested in the SCOTUS soon enough and I don't think the fanatics will be happy with the results.


I hope you're right. Religion is just a thought/idea and has no business being mixed in the color/age/gender, things you have no control over. Speaking strictly from a rights perspective, one person's ideas have no more value than another.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Could a lawyer sue in Jesus' name for defamation and character assassination if they claim that Jesus spoke to them and offered total enlightenment on their death bed as consideration?


Principle of law that you can't defame the dead, only the living. Then again, some claim he did rise from the dead after 3 days and ascended to heaven, so ya never know! I think the holy zombie would have to sign off on the suit though and getting the signature of Jesus H. Christ might be difficult.


----------



## Obepawn (May 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> antifa is short for anti fascist; you know the reason we had WW1 and WW2? how quickly we forget.


It's not that people forget, it's that most people don't read or care to read more than a small paragraph. A German philosopher once said, “I’ve learned from history that people don't learn from history”.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2021)

Now fully vaccinated for over a month I can’t begin to tell you how amazing i feel from my vaccination . I can do all the things I did before the Pandemic and so grateful for it. I still wear my mask when grocery shopping for some reason and it’s all good. Wearing a mask in
Public now feels so natural I don’t mind at all although the freedom to not wear it and smile at people is just priceless .


----------



## Fogdog (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> continued...
> *People more likely to end up in the hospital*
> Experts often point to hospitalization rates as a critical measure of the pandemic, because they reflect people getting very sick and aren’t dependent on how much coronavirus testing a community is doing. When current hospitalizations are spread across only the unvaccinated population, D.C. and Michigan have rates about twice as high as the adjusted national rate. Pennsylvania, Maryland, Florida and Rhode Island have rates about 50 percent higher than the adjusted national hospitalization rate. Virginia’s adjusted rate is below the national average. A D.C. spokesperson said the rate could be affected by out-of-state residents in local hospitals.
> 
> ...


What happens this year regarding the epidemic: Areas with high rates of vaccinated people will mostly recover. 

Areas with low rates of vaccinated people will completely open up this summer and in the winter hospitals in their area will be swamped with covid patients. Medical crises in the worst areas. Essential workers will find work elsewhere. Parents will relocate in order to get their kids into school. People won't go out in sufficient numbers to keep the service industry going. Those areas will not recover economically. 

It will be Biden's fault according to the antivaxxers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (May 31, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What happens this year regarding the epidemic: Areas with high rates of vaccinated people will mostly recover.
> 
> Areas with low rates of vaccinated people will completely open up this summer and in the winter hospitals in their area will be swamped with covid patients. Medical crises in the worst areas. Essential workers will find work elsewhere. Parents will relocate in order to get their kids into school. People won't go out in sufficient numbers to keep the service industry going. Those areas will not recover economically.
> 
> It will be Biden's fault according to the antivaxxers.


Large numbers of people believing bullshit will have many costs, economic, as well as lives lost and ruined by maiming. Many of these people are in denial and spouting the bullshit that fills their brains until they are intubated. I imagine some will continue to deny covid exists even after they recover or are maimed by it. The courts better make sure the first amendment doesn't become a suicide pact, because right now it's being wielded as a weapon against the stupid and will be killing them in large numbers. Perhaps spreading lethal public health disinformation should be a crime for individuals and especially for media companies. Lies kill and this has been repeatedly demonstrated with this pandemic, from the fact that there is one, to masks, to public health measures and now with vaccines.


----------



## Fogdog (May 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Large numbers of people believing bullshit will have many costs, economic, as well as lives lost and ruined by maiming. Many of these people are in denial and spouting the bullshit that fills their brains until they are intubated. I imagine some will continue to deny covid exists even after they recover or are maimed by it. The courts better make sure the first amendment doesn't become a suicide pact, because right now it's being wielded as a weapon against the stupid and will be killing them in large numbers. Perhaps spreading lethal public health disinformation should be a crime for individuals and especially for media companies. Lies kill and this has been repeatedly demonstrated with this pandemic, from the fact that there is one, to masks, to public health measures and now with vaccines.


It's a completely predictable cycle. Ignorant people gather and become a large breeding ground for the virus. The virus adapts and variants emerge that are more efficient at reproducing in people. More infected people spread the disease and the virus gets better at infecting people. As infection rates go up with new variants, areas with low vaccination rates will be hit the hardest. 

I wonder what threshold of pain in a community of antivaxxers is needed to change enough minds?


----------



## printer (May 31, 2021)

I found this, rather disturbing. I am not sure exactly what the message was to be, but I know if I turn the corner and see these three I am going to go right back from where I came.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Winnipeg/comments/nped2y


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

Mandatory vaccinations are coming to an employer and school near you, better have a valid POV and not a fake one. Also healthcare insurance companies aren't gonna pay for covid treatments and hospitalizations for the unvaccinated, stupidity is gonna become a preexisting condition. The new variants are extremely contagious, much more so that the original strain and with nobody wearing masks and people gathering in large groups, they will be coming to the unvaccinated sooner.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid vaccine: Moderna applies for full FDA approval (cnbc.com) 

*Moderna applies for full FDA approval of its Covid vaccine*


Moderna is the second drugmaker in the U.S. to seek a biologics license that will allow it to market the shots directly to consumers.
The mRNA vaccine is currently on the U.S. market under an emergency use authorization, which was granted by the FDA in December.
Moderna on Tuesday asked the Food and Drug Administration for full U.S. approval of its Covid-19 vaccine — the second drugmaker in the U.S. to seek a biologics license that will allow it to market the shots directly to consumers.

The mRNA vaccine is currently on the U.S. market under an emergency use authorization, which was granted by the FDA in December. It gives conditional approval based on two months of safety data. It’s not the same as a biologics license application, or a request for full approval, which requires at least six months of data. Over 100 million of the shots have already been administered, according to data compiled by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

“We are pleased to announce this important step in the U.S. regulatory process for a Biologics License Application (BLA) of our COVID-19 vaccine,” Moderna CEO Stephane Bancel said in a press release. “We look forward to working with the FDA and will continue to submit data from our Phase 3 study and complete the rolling submission.”

Shares of Moderna were essentially flat in premarket trading.

The FDA approval process is likely to take months.

Moderna will continue to submit data to support the BLA to the FDA on a rolling basis over the coming weeks, the company said Tuesday.

Once companies submit applications to the FDA, agency scientists painstakingly look through the clinical trial data, including for any discrepancies or safety concerns, said Dr. Paul Offit, a voting member of the agency’s Vaccines and Related Biological Products Advisory Committee. “They want to make sure that the company has fairly and accurately displayed all those data,” he said.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 1, 2021)

Just got the second shot. HyVee gave me a $10 gift card for recieving the complete vaccination there. 

Have to sit and wait 15 min. Sitting area is facing all the lubes and condoms.

Thinking about using my card for some magnums so everyone thinks I have a big dick.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 1, 2021)

Changed my mind. Went with beef jerky


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 1, 2021)

Anti-vaxxer hospitalised with Covid after saying vaccines would wipe out ‘stupid people’ (yahoo.com) 

*Anti-vaxxer hospitalised with Covid after saying vaccines would wipe out ‘stupid people’*


Right-wing broadcaster Rick Wiles has been hospitalised with Covid-19 
after saying that vaccines would wipe out ‘stupid people’

Rick Wiles, a right-wing Christian talk show host and anti-vaxxer has been hospitalised with Covid-19 after saying vaccines would wipe out “stupid people”.

Less than a month ago, Mr Wiles said he would never get vaccinated. His website, TruNews, announced over the weekend that had been infected and taken to hospital where he had been given oxygen. The announcement was reported by Right Wing Watch.

TruNews has pushed conspiracy theorists considered to be racist, antisemitic, homophobic, and Islamophobic. The outlet has called President Obama a “demon from hell” multiple times. Mr Wiles has said that Mr Obama “spiritually sodomised the nation”.

The right-wing broadcaster told his audience last month that he wasn’t getting vaccinated because he believed the vaccines were being used to commit a “genocide,” to kill hundreds of millions of people.

“I am not going to be vaccinated,” Mr Wiles said. “I’m going to be one of the survivors. I’m going to survive the genocide ... The only good thing that will come out of this is a lot of stupid people will be killed off. If the vaccine wipes out a lot of stupid people, well, we’ll have a better world.”

TruNews has said that eternal damnation would await anyone mocking Mr Wiles’s affliction.

“Already, the naysayers and mockers have started with their taunts,” the website said. “Let them speak their foolish words and let them mock. It will only serve to be used to fuel their flames of torment in hell unless they repent.”

TruNews suddenly suspended its broadcast last week, announcing that it was “experiencing a sudden cluster of flu and COVID among some employees and their relatives”.

The outlet then said on Sunday that Mr Wiles had been hospitalised.

TruNews has announced that Lauren Witzke, a Republican Senate candidate in Delaware in 2020, will fill in and co-host his nightly TV programme for the next two weeks.

The Daily Beast reported that Ms Witzke has pushed conspiracy theories related to QAnon, antisemitism, Flat Earth, and 9/11.


----------



## mooray (Jun 1, 2021)

Let's just hope that the irony with his Obama comments strike him just before the irony of his Covid comments strike him.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## 710zdub (Jun 3, 2021)

Alex Pierson on 980 CFPL | Global News


ON Point with Alex Pierson CFPL | Global News




globalnews.ca





go to :
*New peer reviewed study on COVID-19 vaccines suggests why heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects occur*
on may 27


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2021)

710zdub said:


> Alex Pierson on 980 CFPL | Global News
> 
> 
> ON Point with Alex Pierson CFPL | Global News
> ...


Not getting vaccinated, even with the adenovirus based vaccines is far more dangerous, ask any doctor.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

710zdub said:


> Alex Pierson on 980 CFPL | Global News
> 
> 
> ON Point with Alex Pierson CFPL | Global News
> ...


Welcome new sock puppet!

What was the name of your account that was banned?

Oh, and by the way, from that article:

*COVID-19 vaccine benefits still outweigh risks, despite possible rare heart complications*


----------



## HGCC (Jun 3, 2021)

Kinda bummed that the next group appears to be 9-12 year old kids, was hoping 8-12 so mine and his little buddies could be good to go, maybe by the start of school. Feel bad for these kids that sort of lost a year.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Problem with the question is you can't trust the science coming from any government agency, tRUmp has corrupted them all. The head of the CDC believes AIDS in punishment from god on gay people, how the fuck can you trust these nut jobs,you can't so I will not be their guinea pig.


AIDS as a way to eradicate gays and drug abusers. This has been conspired since the 80s epidemic. Attempts to cause ppl to buy their bullshit. Ppl do not even die from AIDS now. Pharma pumps sufferers with billions worldwide with meds that prolong like exponentially. IMO all it did is. Create a whoopdeedoo squad of asshole with opinions on scaring ppl into homophobes, creating a mass movement for gay rights. In tje opposite direction of intended scare tactics. There are now meds that prevent ppl from contracting the virus. Lotta good old demonizing to STILL only appeal to the sheepest of sheep. I'm not an epidemiologist but I bet my last penny pharma and the media are beginning to look like morons. Thank God. But more ppl need to resist being scared, humiliated and bought by the govt and it's paid conspirers. If ppl just reiterated, outloud, the insanity spewed everywhere...maybe at least some will take their freedoms more seriously as they get taken away, chip by chip.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Ppl do not even die from AIDS now.


690,000 people died of AIDS in 2020.






Global HIV & AIDS statistics — Fact sheet


Latest AIDS data, HIV data. Preliminary UNAIDS 2021 epidemiological estimates: 37.6 million [30.2 million–45.0 million] people globally were living with HIV in 2020. 1.5 million [1.1 million–2.1 million] people became newly infected with HIV in 2020. 690 000 [480 000–1 million] people died from...




www.unaids.org





Idiot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 3, 2021)

Could you please translate your manic outburst?


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Generally it is not a 'weakened' from what I have been told by my wife, but a 'dead' or 'inert' version of the virus.


There is live attenuated vaccine which is a small, small amt designed for your immune system to develop antibodies for specific mutated strains of a virus. Then there is the other kind, 'dead' virus DNA is injected causing to make antibodies but needs boosters. I will not take something "live" .bc they don't know jack about this covid-19s true potential...as they don't know the adverse reaction in future. Next generation, following generation. Dioxins in the 60s during the plastic revolution made fertility problems not on the generation, but the next. And this was a year in development???? It takes 7 years to get a medical patent, that's 7 years of trials, changes and attempts to limit the side effects. HOW CAN THEY DO THAT IN A YEAR??? begin the conspiracy scares. I'm not saying I don't have my own crazy theories, but there are facts to consider. Don't believe everything you hear, I was very surprised on that poll. I thought no would surpass yes with most of us being mostly au naturals for the majority.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

TacoMac said:


> 690,000 people died of AIDS in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complications related co morbidities, but ppl live for 25-30 years and die from cancer or heart attacks before AIDS will kill them... -Not idiot...besides it's one sentence you needed to bring up world wide specifics? Aficam countries when polyamourous relationships are the way, the whole village gets HIV. I'm talking about the developed world...even they have access to meds and prenatal care to help. But I wasn't talking about them...


----------



## HGCC (Jun 3, 2021)

Quite a bit of the development time is red tape. They cut that to speed things up, but I do concur that many corners were also cut on the testing front to get it out the door. It is what it is, having ingested all sorts of weird crap over the years...my take is what's one more.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> There is live attenuated vaccine which is a small, small amt designed for your immune system to develop antibodies for specific mutated strains of a virus. Then there is the other kind, 'dead' virus DNA is injected causing to make antibodies but needs boosters. I will not take something "live" .bc they don't know jack about this covid-19s true potential...as they don't know the adverse reaction in future. Next generation, following generation. Dioxins in the 60s during the plastic revolution made fertility problems not on the generation, but the next. And this was a year in development???? It takes 7 years to get a medical patent, that's 7 years of trials, changes and attempts to limit the side effects. HOW CAN THEY DO THAT IN A YEAR??? begin the conspiracy scares. I'm not saying I don't have my own crazy theories, but there are facts to consider. Don't believe everything you hear, I was very surprised on that poll. I thought no would surpass yes with most of us being mostly au naturals for the majority.


I love when people point to a problem in the medical science from a time before computers and think that it is in anyway shape or form how it is today.

I would question why you think it was created in only one year? 

The science is decades in the making of this vaccine. 

And as far as 'what you hear', I would suggest looking at it on apnews.com because there is too much noise to trust any other source (unless you are some vaccine specialist or something, which you saying this was created in one year would suggest not, no offense meant by that, I am not one either).


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Quite a bit of the development time is red tape. They cut that to speed things up, but I do concur that many corners were also cut on the testing front to get it out the door. It is what it is, having ingested all sorts of weird crap over the years...my take is what's one more.


True. Now I'm thinking of all the laced weed and coke and LSD I did "in college". Fuck...


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I love when people point to a problem in the medical science from a time before computers and think that it is in anyway shape or form how it is today.
> 
> I would question why you think it was created in only one year?
> 
> ...


No, not a developer. LoL. But how could it be years I'm the making if patient 0 was over a year ago? Suggesting someone knew ahead of the pandemic?


----------



## Saltydog1911 (Jun 3, 2021)

Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> No, not a developer. LoL. But how could it be years I'm the making if patient 0 was over a year ago? Suggesting someone knew ahead of the pandemic?


Covid-19 because the '19' is when this particular strain was discovered, it doesn't make it the first corona virus though.

Where do you get your information about the vaccines currently, you seem pretty dug in on a lot of the talking points that get pushed by the trolls (not saying you are one, welcome btw if you are new and not just one of the endless sock puppets that join the site to push the conspiracies, the trolling gets overwhelming at times, so remember you always have your ignore button if people are trolling you, it is impossible to tell who is or isn't a troll) here.

Here you go about the vaccine development:

https://apnews.com/article/years-research-groundwork-covid-19-shots-f204192f07cfcc3503dc9c7687ae6269


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> View attachment 4915406
> Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...


Can't like this enough....and micro was my minor in college. So wish I'd made it my major...


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> View attachment 4915406
> Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...


Then why are you acting like it is saying anything other than a butt load of people got a vaccine in a very short period of time respective to others that were used with this system?

I would think the whole causation vs correlation thing goes out the window?

How many people die in America everyday? Are you saying that this is somehow more than what you would expect?


----------



## mooray (Jun 3, 2021)

I remember when people cared about number of deaths in a non-hypocritical manner, ahhhhh the good ol' days.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> There is live attenuated vaccine which is a small, small amt designed for your immune system to develop antibodies for specific mutated strains of a virus. Then there is the other kind, 'dead' virus DNA is injected causing to make antibodies but needs boosters. I will not take something "live" .bc they don't know jack about this covid-19s true potential...as they don't know the adverse reaction in future. Next generation, following generation. Dioxins in the 60s during the plastic revolution made fertility problems not on the generation, but the next. And this was a year in development???? It takes 7 years to get a medical patent, that's 7 years of trials, changes and attempts to limit the side effects. HOW CAN THEY DO THAT IN A YEAR??? begin the conspiracy scares. I'm not saying I don't have my own crazy theories, but there are facts to consider. Don't believe everything you hear, I was very surprised on that poll. I thought no would surpass yes with most of us being mostly au naturals for the majority.


The rNA vaccines are only a snip of the virus, the spike protein part. The other ones I am not that up on, I decided I would only take the rNA vaccines if I had the chance. The vaccines developed were taken off the shelf as most of them have their origin due to SARS. The testing phase was accelerated but that may be more a case of a great deal of money thrown at it in a short period of time. Vaccines were a low return of investment before this, only can ask for so much money a year from investors that won't return much. Not the case here. 

The thought that any vaccine is 100% effective and safe is a fallacy. Almost any drug or vaccine and treatment is not 100% effective and safe. But we do it anyway and deal with the consequences as they arise. The alternative is not all that great. Now it is a question of whether a person is buying into society or saying I do not want any of the shared responsibility. If you do not want to help the rest of your fellow citizens get over this hickup in , history, please isolate yourself in some far off place with no travel between your group and the rest of us for the time we knock the virus out and you all die.

Thank you.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Complications related co morbidities, but ppl live for 25-30 years and die from cancer or heart attacks before AIDS will kill them... -Not idiot...besides it's one sentence you needed to bring up world wide specifics? Aficam countries when polyamourous relationships are the way, the whole village gets HIV. I'm talking about the developed world...even they have access to meds and prenatal care to help. But I wasn't talking about them...


Care to try that again in English?


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> View attachment 4915406
> Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...


I take it you would be satisfied none in the US (assuming you are in the US) took the vaccines and instead they were used in India?


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Covid-19 because the '19' is when this particular strain was discovered, it doesn't make it the first corona virus though.
> 
> Where do you get your information about the vaccines currently, you seem pretty dug in on a lot of the talking points that get pushed by the trolls (not saying you are one, welcome btw if you are new and not just one of the endless sock puppets that join the site to push the conspiracies, the trolling gets overwhelming at times, so remember you always have your ignore button if people are trolling you, it is impossible to tell who is or isn't a troll) here.
> 
> ...


Not a troll. I'm actually a RN, MNS. I was not trying to argue and I do know it was the 19, but 1-18 didn't cause the pandemic, and coronaviruses are hard to protect you from. They pick strains to knock out with vaccination yearly influenza, so who is to say that it now mutates and they've focused on antibody production for 19? As far as I've been taught for each variant thats another strain that isn't covered...idk, I'm not a troll, I'm a fairly educated person that doesn't believe the side efx and breakdown of our citizens into categories. Or vaccinate the whole world? It won't be eradicated bc of ppl like me, I know. But these ppl walking around pretending to be vaccinated not utilizing the one method that sure stops the spread.... Social distancing and efforts medical facilities and personel have taken to stop the spread is what has lowered the numbers of acquisition prior to releasing 3 different developed vaccines? Another way to split the population. Politics, disease, racial divides, religious divides, gender influence that doesn't comply with someone's opinion...i just feel like all this above mentioned divided, that we are slowly becoming antisocial and over opinionated pot stirrers. And I'm sorry if I came off like that...I simply saw a conversation where I liked the back n forth without nailing each other to crosses. Sorry if I came off as a troll. I didn't post googled stats, I only added or slightly challenged a too hot conversation I guess. This newbie will stick to growing and smoking. Sorry


----------



## mooray (Jun 3, 2021)

As smart as we are about nursing, is as smart as you are about virology. Just because you can drive a car, doesn't mean you can drive a train.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> As smart as we are about nursing, is as smart as you are about virology. Just because you can drive a car, doesn't mean you can drive a train.


Well 6 years of science and theory should put me in a position to speak. I can't fly a plane, but I bet it you taught me about the train I would learn quick.


----------



## Saltydog1911 (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> I take it you would be satisfied none in the US (assuming you are in the US) took the vaccines and instead they were used in India?


Informed decisions is what I would be happy with. Look what Bill Gates did in India with an untested vaccine


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Then why are you acting like it is saying anything other than a butt load of people got a vaccine in a very short period of time respective to others that were used with this system?
> 
> I would think the whole causation vs correlation thing goes out the window?
> 
> How many people die in America everyday? Are you saying that this is somehow more than what you would expect?


No...it's ppl die from things that covid amplified. If someone had copd and gets it, probably going to get really ill. So if they take it, side efx are in my opinion a decent gamble than drowning in your own fluid, unable to breathe. I actually don't say anything to ppl received or scheduled to. They've did their research, or whatever reason that they choose. I am not taking it, but that's my choice. Wasn't stirring anything, but raw nerves here, and I'm sorry.


----------



## mooray (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Well 6 years of science and theory should put me in a position to speak. I can't fly a plane, but I bet it you taught me about the train I would learn quick.


Speak about your experience with treatment, sure.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Complications related co morbidities, but ppl live for 25-30 years and die from cancer or heart attacks before AIDS will kill them... -Not idiot...besides it's one sentence you needed to bring up world wide specifics? Aficam countries when polyamourous relationships are the way, the whole village gets HIV. I'm talking about the developed world...even they have access to meds and prenatal care to help. But I wasn't talking about them...


I go to RIU for all my medical advice. 

I was amazed at how many experts in epidemiology, virology, immunology and the other medical sciences post here. I am amazed at the generosity of spirit displayed by posters like you.

Also, Plasma Beings. please tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Speak about your experience with treatment, sure.


Forum was about vaccine, not my job experience. And grad school was interns in OR, law firms and labs. Versatile, so you've no idea what my minor, major or thesis consisted of. I'm not using degrees to chit chat. I was just saying it laid pavement for me to proceed with caution and informed decisions. Not trying to change the world. It's just nice to chat w ppl other than my family and friends. I really meant no harm.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> Informed decisions is what I would be happy with. Look what Bill Gates did in India with an untested vaccine


Please explain.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Forum was about vaccine, not my job experience. And grad school was interns in OR, law firms and labs. Versatile, so you've no idea what my minor, major or thesis consisted of. I'm not using degrees to chit chat. I was just saying it laid pavement for me to proceed with caution and informed decisions. Not trying to change the world. It's just nice to chat w ppl other than my family and friends. I really meant no harm.


Nothing wrong with stating your position after all thin skin isn't common in the Politics Section


----------



## mooray (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Please explain.


Just look at what happened last night in Sweden.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Plasma Beings. please tell us about Plasma Beings.


We are all Plasma Beings.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> We are all Plasma Beings.
> [/QUOTE
> Without plasma there would be no life....


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Just look at what happened last night in Sweden.


*Today in Sweden: A roundup of the latest news on Thursday*

*Lyme disease vaccine pilot project to be rolled out in Sweden* 
*Parliamentary inquiry to reveal verdict on Sweden’s coronavirus strategy
Maternity unit reported after wrong information about fetal cremation* 
*‘The party is in big trouble’: How Swedes would vote if an election were held today* 
*How Sweden could bring in tougher sentences for sex offenders*


https://www.thelocal.se/20210603/today-in-sweden-a-roundup-of-the-latest-news-on-thursday/



Could you be more specific?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> We are all Plasma Beings.


Oh no. Plasma Beings live in the molten core of the earth. 

@Nubiewithboobies is an expert in all of this. Just look at his fount of knowledge of truthy theories about vaccines. So, how about it? @Nubiewithboobies? Tell us about Plasma Beings. I want to know about Plasma Beings.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Not a troll. I'm actually a RN, MNS. I was not trying to argue and I do know it was the 19, but 1-18 didn't cause the pandemic, and coronaviruses are hard to protect you from. They pick strains to knock out with vaccination yearly influenza, so who is to say that it now mutates and they've focused on antibody production for 19? As far as I've been taught for each variant thats another strain that isn't covered...idk, I'm not a troll, I'm a fairly educated person that doesn't believe the side efx and breakdown of our citizens into categories. Or vaccinate the whole world? It won't be eradicated bc of ppl like me, I know. But these ppl walking around pretending to be vaccinated not utilizing the one method that sure stops the spread.... Social distancing and efforts medical facilities and personel have taken to stop the spread is what has lowered the numbers


Cool nice to meet you. 



Nubiewithboobies said:


> of acquisition prior to releasing 3 different developed vaccines?


Im not sure what you mean here. Im guessing if you mean that the spread of the virus was decreasing before the vaccine came out, it would be easy to see, but not sure if that is the case.



Nubiewithboobies said:


> Another way to split the population.




https://www.rollitup.org/t/bi-partisan-senate-report-calls-for-sweeping-effort-to-stop-russian-trolls-on-social-media-platforms.997908/


Nubiewithboobies said:


> Politics, disease, racial divides, religious divides, gender influence that doesn't comply with someone's opinion...i just feel like all this above mentioned divided, that we are slowly becoming antisocial and over opinionated pot stirrers.


This is the exact problem. It is every website that is being trolled to divide us up on any and every topic that happens in the real world.

People are getting radicalized by this attack. 

Apply enough stimulus over and over again and it is pretty amazing what we can convince humans to believe.





The militarized attack from trolls not only hit you, but then they attack your actual friends and family (thanks to social media like Facebook) with topics that data analysis shows them to be significantly different from your views on and when you actually talk to one another (or see the shit posts on FB) fights break out and real life connections get severed.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-cyborgs-trolls-and-bots-a-guide-to-online-misinformation.1005699/post-15310450




Nubiewithboobies said:


> And I'm sorry if I came off like that...I simply saw a conversation where I liked the back n forth without nailing each other to crosses. Sorry if I came off as a troll. I didn't post googled stats, I only added or slightly challenged a too hot conversation I guess. This newbie will stick to growing and smoking. Sorry


You shouldn't worry. People like I mentioned earlier are under a constant attack online. 

I am not saying that you came off like a troll. This attack that is currently dividing us all up makes it impossible to just believe that anyone you don't know in real life is not a troll cat fishing you until they are activated. 



Nubiewithboobies said:


> No...it's ppl die from things that covid amplified. If someone had copd and gets it, probably going to get really ill. So if they take it, side efx are in my opinion a decent gamble than drowning in your own fluid, unable to breathe. I actually don't say anything to ppl received or scheduled to. They've did their research, or whatever reason that they choose. I am not taking it, but that's my choice.


If you have 1million people take a vaccine, and the next day on average about 9090 people from that group would have died. Same with people who have random illnesses on the VAERS, it might be that they were going to get sick anyways and just happened to get the vaccine. That is why the VAERS then gets checked and those cases are looked at very very closely. 

It is why they stopped after what 6 people came down with the blood clots after taking the JJ vaccine. They caught it right away and figured out how to deal with what was being seen.



Nubiewithboobies said:


> I am not taking it, but that's my choice. Wasn't stirring anything, but raw nerves here, and I'm sorry.


That is how it works with your taking the vaccine, totally up to yourself. And if you are a real person you have nothing to be sorry about, and you really shouldn't worry about raw nerves, my advise is to just assume everyone is a troll that you don't know in person if they are talking, and be pleasantly surprised when you run into a real person in the void of the internet.

Also the internet removes so much of human communication I find that mostly when I am seemingly attacking someone it is just communicating wrong on my part. And for that I apologize. If you ever think I am trolling you, just say something and let me know to consider the tone more about what I am typing. It is impossible not to get sucked into the hate cycle online, but I really try hard to not be.

Best of luck, and seriously my best advice to you is to double check the things you think you know about this on AP news.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Without plasma there would be no life....


Exactly.

Tell us about Plasma Beings plz


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Without plasma there would be no life....


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

it's true; for the West Virginia holdouts.









Guns for Vaccinations; IU Health Joins the Mandate Club; NFL Ends 'Race-Norming'


A daily roundup of news on COVID-19 and the rest of medicine




www.medpagetoday.com





*School scholarships, custom hunting rifles and shotguns, and over $2 million in cash are being used to entice vaccine holdouts in West Virginia. (NPR)*


heyyyyyyyyy wait a minute..and all i got was a 10% off coupon for one visit to Safeway.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Tell us about Plasma Beings plz


They are similar to the lizard people except human.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Could you please translate your manic outburst?


well at least it's not one run on sentence but the wall of words hurts my head.


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> it's true; for the West Virginia holdouts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa...have you taken advantage? LoL. In NY the new thing is the honor system. No mask needed if vaccinated.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> They are similar to the lizard people except human.


hello and welcome..what is the background in your avatar?- just curious.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> Informed decisions is what I would be happy with. Look what Bill Gates did in India with an untested vaccine


This?



> https://www.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-gates-india/false-claim-bill-gates-faces-trial-in-india-for-testing-vaccines-on-children-idUSKBN22V27F





> '


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Whoa...have you taken advantage? LoL. In NY the new thing is the honor system. No mask needed if vaccinated.


that announcement came from the CDC about two weeks ago for the whole US. it's not just NY.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Oh no. Plasma Beings live in the molten core of the earth.
> 
> @Nubiewithboobies is an expert in all of this. Just look at his fount of knowledge of truthy theories about vaccines. So, how about it? @Nubiewithboobies? Tell us about Plasma Beings. I want to know about Plasma Beings.


And every once in a while they come up for a bit of fresh air.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> Not a troll. I'm actually a RN, MNS. I was not trying to argue and I do know it was the 19, but 1-18 didn't cause the pandemic, and coronaviruses are hard to protect you from. They pick strains to knock out with vaccination yearly influenza, so who is to say that it now mutates and they've focused on antibody production for 19? As far as I've been taught for each variant thats another strain that isn't covered...idk, I'm not a troll, I'm a fairly educated person that doesn't believe the side efx and breakdown of our citizens into categories. Or vaccinate the whole world? It won't be eradicated bc of ppl like me, I know. But these ppl walking around pretending to be vaccinated not utilizing the one method that sure stops the spread.... Social distancing and efforts medical facilities and personel have taken to stop the spread is what has lowered the numbers of acquisition prior to releasing 3 different developed vaccines? Another way to split the population. Politics, disease, racial divides, religious divides, gender influence that doesn't comply with someone's opinion...i just feel like all this above mentioned divided, that we are slowly becoming antisocial and over opinionated pot stirrers. And I'm sorry if I came off like that...I simply saw a conversation where I liked the back n forth without nailing each other to crosses. Sorry if I came off as a troll. I didn't post googled stats, I only added or slightly challenged a too hot conversation I guess. This newbie will stick to growing and smoking. Sorry


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> View attachment 4915406
> Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...


really? Shingrex #1 hit me so hard i refuse #2. i'd rather have a course of the shingles; and yes i've had because i didn't get chicken pox until freshman year of high school. luckily, i get only two on my left neck and it literally look like i've been bitten by a vampire..painful as a mother fvker but i'd still rather have it than that vaccine.


----------



## mooray (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> *Today in Sweden: A roundup of the latest news on Thursday*
> 
> *Lyme disease vaccine pilot project to be rolled out in Sweden
> Parliamentary inquiry to reveal verdict on Sweden’s coronavirus strategy
> ...


Was just having a laugh from another time when something was referenced when there was nothing...


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> And every once in a while they come up for a bit of fresh air.


they're just saying that to take our minds off WTF is going on in Congress; trying to get us to be scared of aliens instead of our government (which is pretty fvcking scary).


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> And every once in a while they come up for a bit of fresh air.


they were over the lake where i used to live in Florida..literally a few blocks from my house- my daughter walked in, it was Halloween like she saw a ghost and was so shocked she started to cry..we went back there it was gone but she drew a picture to document what it looked like. Kind of like a triangle stretched out with a few lights so she could see the outline.

they seem to like water for whatever reason.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 3, 2021)

Only been 2 days since my 2nd shot but I have had ZERO side effects from either shot. 

Tetanus shot definitely leaves arm more sore.

Personally feel as if people have psyched themselves out to damn near having a panic attack while recieving the shot.

I went with my sister when she got hers. She was extremely nervous about it because of all the BS.

She's got herself so worked up after the first shot she bought multiple home test and was testing herself every other day for a week because she thought she felt sick.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Only been 2 days since my 2nd shot but I have had ZERO side effects from either shot.
> 
> Tetanus shot definitely leaves arm more sore.


We're polar opposites. Tetanus doesn't effect me at all. The 2nd covid shot made me sore as hell for a day and a half.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

printer said:


> And every once in a while they come up for a bit of fresh air.


I don't know if UFOs are same as Plasma Beings. I don't think so. Ask @Nubiewithboobies , he is the one with the inside scoop on all things to do with truthy stuff.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know if UFOs are same as Plasma Beings. I don't think so. Ask @Nubiewithboobies , he is the one with the inside scoop on all things to do with truthy stuff.


I thought UFOs were outdated grow lights?


----------



## waktoo (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> View attachment 4915406
> Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...



You're no microbiologist.

VAERS data isn't monitored or verified. Unverified data is statistically irrelevant. No one practiced in the scientific method would post unverified data to demonstrate/prove a point.

You're a fraud. Finger smiley for you...


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm 'halfway' through taking the vaccine. Had the first shot of 'Monkey tail' *headslap* Astrozenica vaccine 
I have to wait 2 months now, so the next one is on the 29th of July. Although, I can probably get a closer appointment (as , in the UK, they created more 'spaces', so there are plenty of appointment places).

Didn't even feel the needle. 
Had a slightly sore arm the next day and a little joint pain (in my right wrist). 
All things you expect when taking a vaccine (effects caused by your immune system adjusting to the vaccines addition - normally represented by inflammation somewhere in the body).

Public conspiracies have been fascinating to watch (very educational and a look into the minds of the people). Especially as the conspiracies are so tailored to very specific countries vaccines (giving an obvious hint to where these conspiracies started life *I'll leave it to you to guess where * 

I was lucky though, I got warned to look out for this stuff early. I thankfully have a relative that is at the cutting edge of CV-19 research (including autopsying those that have died from it). 
With CV-19, there is much more research to do ..as they have been doing other things like creating vaccines etc. 
The deeper effects (on things like the nervous system are still not known - and will be different from person to person). 
While its 'long form' CV people are more scared of, the short form has deeper effects too. I know someone who got the short form a year ago. She had the symptoms of no taste or smell. She got over it but, one year later, she still has no taste or sense of smell (hinting that the short form can effect the nervous system too). The heart (and other organs) are just the top layer, the deeper nervous system (etc) still needs to be examined (as it hasn't been yet).

However all that is mute really, as CV-19 still hasn't 'become' what we were warned about at the beginning. It is still growing/evolving (its only about 2 years old after all - a baby, growing to maturity). 
Its THAT form of the virus that the medical community were always warning about (not that it was translated well to the public). 
At this point, vaccinations only slow this inevitable growth (as we failed to stop it going global). Add to that, it crosses the species barrier. 
Bottom line, we need the vaccine to keep up with its adaptions. 
If I didn't get a vaccine (and I'm betting that means at least once a year), in a few years, there would probably be multiple strains around me ..that would kill me on first contact. CV-19 is still 'becoming' ..don't get behind the trend my friends.
Want ever concerns you have with a vaccine ..your concerns for CV-19 should outweigh that. Unless you have some very specific underlying medical condition. In which case, you tell your doctor before getting the vaccine and let them decide if a pre-test before the vaccine is performed is needed (its all you can do).

Peace.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> I thought UFOs were outdated grow lights?


@Nubiewithboobies ????

Plz tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> I'm 'halfway' through taking the vaccine. Had the first shot of 'Monkey tail' *headslap* Astrozenica vaccine
> I have to wait 2 months now, so the next one is on the 29th of July. Although, I can probably get a closer appointment (as , in the UK, they created more 'spaces', so there are plenty of appointment places).
> 
> Didn't even feel the needle.
> ...


Maybe we won't need regular boosters after all.









Vaccine protection may diminish need for yearly boosters


The world’s leading COVID-19 vaccines may offer lasting protection that diminishes the need for frequent booster shots




abcnews.go.com





_Scientists have found clues that the world’s leading COVID-19 vaccines offer lasting protection that could diminish the need for frequent booster shots, but they caution that more research is needed and that virus mutations are still a wild card.

Critical studies are underway, and evidence is mounting that immunity from the mRNA vaccines made by Pfizer and Moderna does not depend exclusively on antibodies that dwindle over time. The body has overlapping layers of protection that offer backup._


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> @Nubiewithboobies ????
> 
> Plz tell us about Plasma Beings.


I wonder if plasma beings emit a light intense enough to grow cannabis by just being in its presence?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2021)

Added this to the back of my “I got the Shot”T shirt. GO TEAM!! We can do it!!


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe we won't need regular boosters after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the good thing is the vaccines intertwine with one another ..mostly, because a number of them are simply close 'copies' of the other vaccines 
Its good that there is a chance of this (no boosters). I hope it all works out that way


----------



## Nubiewithboobies (Jun 3, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> that announcement came from the CDC about two weeks ago for the whole US. it's not just NY.


Wait, wait...NY is rewarding ppl? Huh?


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jun 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Added this to the back of my “I got the Shot”T shirt. GO TEAM!! We can do it!!View attachment 4915481


We don't have the t-shirts in the UK ..but, they give you a sticker/badge ('I have been vaccinated from CV-19') when you get the vaccine. 
Although, I laughed that they give them out after the first vaccine ..as you need two to be vaccinated. But, I didn't 'rock the boat' with the staff, I got what they were doing  I naturally wear the badge to advertise the vaccination process now


----------



## Saltydog1911 (Jun 3, 2021)

I identify as vaccinated.
That should take care of it. No science involved.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> I identify as vaccinated.
> That should take care of it. No science involved.


Wish you luck with that. My mom, dad, and brother in law all said it was a hoax. 

They all have contracted the virus. Weeks later they are still too weak and unable to do basic chores of life with out struggling to breath. 

Mom and dad still coughing, headaches and body aches are better. Appetite beginning to return.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Wish you luck with that. My mom, dad, and brother in law all said it was a hoax.
> 
> They all have contracted the virus. Weeks later they are still too weak and unable to do basic chores of life with out struggling to breath.
> 
> Mom and dad still coughing, headaches and body aches are better. Appetite beginning to return.


That sucks man, hopefully they get better soon, and then all the way better afterwards now that they are utterly exposed to the power of this propaganda warfare.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That sucks man, hopefully they get better soon, and then all the way better afterwards now that they are utterly exposed to the power of this propaganda warfare.


Dad had been telling me all these crazy things he had been reading about the last couple years. Turns out it was all the BS q anon crap. We have had several arguments over the past months. 

The propaganda machine did its job on them for sure. Dad blames the vaccine for "stirring up" the virus. He believes they are injecting people with tracking chips, the social distancing is so the chips dont cause interference with other chips so each individual can be properly controlled and tracked. 

So fucking crazy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> We don't have the t-shirts in the UK ..but, they give you a sticker/badge ('I have been vaccinated from CV-19') when you get the vaccine.
> Although, I laughed that they give them out after the first vaccine ..as you need two to be vaccinated. But, I didn't 'rock the boat' with the staff, I got what they were doing  I naturally wear the badge to advertise the vaccination process now


I would love to see more creativity and celebrating and coming together on such a huge level. This shit is Epic! It’s the entire planet in this together, Yet I see very little creativity being done by businesses and groups . Totally missed opportunity's to really stand out and rock this significant time of healing. All the free give away I have seen are totally pathetic. Donuts and French frys? A free beer if you jump through a bunch of hoops. They make it unhealthy really not much fun at all . Hoping for something more significant in the next few months. I don’t want to just pretend like it didn’t happen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Dad had been telling me all these crazy things he had been reading about the last couple years. Turns out it was all the BS q anon crap. We have had several arguments over the past months.
> 
> The propaganda machine did its job on them for sure. Dad blames the vaccine for "stirring up" the virus. He believes they are injecting people with tracking chips, the social distancing is so the chips dont cause interference with other chips so each individual can be properly controlled and tracked.
> 
> So fucking crazy.


Wow. It must be difficult for you. Sorry to hear it. Maybe one day he will snap out of it .


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Puff_Dragon said:


> Yep, the good thing is the vaccines intertwine with one another ..mostly, because a number of them are simply close 'copies' of the other vaccines
> Its good that there is a chance of this (no boosters). I hope it all works out that way


First I've heard that the vaccines "intertwine". Moderna and Pfizer are mRNA and the other vaccines are different technologies. But if you get a shot of the Pfizer, the second ought to be Pfizer and not another. Same with the other two-shot vacs. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wow. It must be difficult for you. Sorry to hear it. Maybe one day he will snap out of it .


It is harder to visit for sure. Have finally come to an agreement not to speak politics when around family. 

I dont think dad realized how much the rhetoric he was parroting has had a negative effect on the relationship between him and the grand kids. 

Shit talking an entire group of people because of their political beliefs, race, sexuality, etc. has made it where my adult children do not care to visit their grandparents.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> I identify as vaccinated.
> That should take care of it. No science involved.


"vaccinated, whether I've taken the shot or not"? 

lulz, For those who won't take the jab, I hope you like the strain that infects you. Hope you don't pass it on to others (of course you will) and hope you don't go to the hospital (that would be justice served but I'm not going to wish long haul Covid or bad illness upon anybody).


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Dad had been telling me all these crazy things he had been reading about the last couple years. Turns out it was all the BS q anon crap. We have had several arguments over the past months.
> 
> The propaganda machine did its job on them for sure. Dad blames the vaccine for "stirring up" the virus. He believes they are injecting people with tracking chips, the social distancing is so the chips dont cause interference with other chips so each individual can be properly controlled and tracked.
> 
> So fucking crazy.


The social distancing is only needed until the vaccine replicates itself in your bloodstream. Once the critical amount of nano particles are formed it attaches to the inside of your spinal column in order to act as a better receiving and transmitting antenna. By using you spinal column the nano-chips will avoid detection as other than a spinal tap nobody messes with the spinal column. MRI's do shut off the chips, they are not built to handle that strong a magnetic field. They have been designed to withstand normal devices like your stereo or washing machine. The military uses a different grade of vaccine as military personnel need to be able to work in high RF areas (think radar) and the chips in their vaccine is more robust. It does take a little longer for them to get over the effects but they have gone through training to make them tougher than civilians.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 3, 2021)

Nubiewithboobies said:


> I can't fly a plane, but I bet it you taught me about the train I would learn quick.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> First I've heard that the vaccines "intertwine". Moderna and Pfizer are mRNA and the other vaccines are different technologies. But if you get a shot of the Pfizer, the second ought to be Pfizer and not another. Same with the other two-shot vacs. At least that's how I understand it.


I read that a combination of Pfizer or Moderna and AZ offered 6 times greater protection. This was from observing a small study group of 600 people so it’s not the most accurate. 

Still, it’s promising enough that I would like that blend. I spoke to my pharmacist today and he said to call him at the end of The month and he’ll get me the Pfizer. Sweet! 

My 13 year old daughter got her first shot of Pfizer last weekend. Things are looking up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> I identify as vaccinated.


did you come up with that hilarious joke by yourself


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I read that a combination of Pfizer or Moderna and AZ offered 6 times greater protection. This was from observing a small study group of 600 people so it’s not the most accurate.
> 
> Still, it’s promising enough that I would like that blend. I spoke to my pharmacist today and he said to call him at the end of The month and he’ll get me the Pfizer. Sweet!
> 
> My 13 year old daughter got her first shot of Pfizer last weekend. Things are looking up.


Canada recommends mixing and matching AstraZeneca, Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines | CBC News 

*Canada recommends mixing and matching AstraZeneca, Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines*

*NACI guidance based on early research from U.K., Spain that shows mixing shots is safe and effective*

Canada is changing its guidelines on mixing and matching second doses of COVID-19 vaccines and is now advising Canadians to combine either the AstraZeneca-Oxford, Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna shots interchangeably in certain situations.

The National Advisory Committee on Immunization (NACI) updated its guidance to provinces and territories Tuesday and recommended that a first shot of the AstraZeneca vaccine can be followed by either Moderna or Pfizer.

For Canadians who have had a first dose of Moderna or Pfizer, NACI recommends they can now take either of the two shots as a second dose — because they both use a similar mRNA technology — if the same first dose is unavailable or unknown.

The updated NACI guidance is based on emerging research from Spain and the United Kingdom that found mixing and matching AstraZeneca and Pfizer vaccines was both safe and effective at preventing COVID-19.

CBC News first reported the details of the recommendation changes Tuesday morning, based on information from sources with direct knowledge of the decision who spoke on condition of anonymity. The details of the shift in guidance were confirmed publicly by officials from the Public Health Agency of Canada during a news conference Tuesday afternoon. 

Canada's Chief Public Health Officer Dr. Theresa Tam said the decision to combine mRNA vaccines interchangeably was "nothing new" and that the same principle had been applied to different types of vaccines in the past — including shots for influenza and Hepatitis A.


What happens when people get two different COVID-19 vaccines?
"This is not a new concept, so having a multi-dose series in terms of vaccines given by manufacturers is something that public health have used over time for many other vaccines," Tam said. "When vaccines programs and supplies change this is not an unusual thing to do." 

The updated NACI recommendations state, "No data currently exist on the interchangeability of COVID-19 mRNA vaccines," but Tam said there are "ongoing studies" on the effectiveness of the approach that have yet to be published. The decision was made based on the similar makeup of the vaccines, which both target the spike protein of the coronavirus, she said.

The recommendations will have a major impact on Canada's vaccine rollout, with previous NACI guidelines stating that a vaccination series that begins with AstraZeneca should follow up with the same type of shot and that mRNA vaccines should only be used interchangeably if the same first dose is unavailable or unknown.

The updated guidelines follow moves by some provinces to combine different shots due to issues with the supply of AstraZeneca and a rare but serious type of blood clot that can result after the shot called vaccine-induced immune thrombotic thrombocytopenia (VITT), which NACI also cited as a reason for its decision in its guidance. 

More than 13 million people have received at least one dose of the Pfizer vaccine in Canada, in contrast to over 3.5 million of the Moderna vaccine and more than 2.1 million of the AstraZeneca vaccine as of May 22, according to the latest available federal government data.

Tam said that NACI deemed the "mounting" data on following AstraZeneca with an mRNA vaccine sufficient to update its guidance, and that Canadians need to look at "all the information in front of them" about the risks of the AstraZeneca vaccine. 

"The rate of [VITT] after the second dose seems to be lower than after the first dose, but this could increase over time and I think people need to know that kind of information," she said. "Right now it's 1 in 600,000 people who got that second dose that is having [VITT] — but that could change." 


Manitobans who got 1st dose of AstraZeneca-Oxford vaccine can get Pfizer or Moderna for 2nd
Prof. Alyson Kelvin, an assistant professor at Dalhousie University and virologist at the Canadian Center for Vaccinology and the Vaccine and Infectious Disease Organization in Saskatoon said the guidelines were "appropriate" given available data.

Kelvin said she believes the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines could be effectively interchanged because of the similarity between the clinical trial data and the real world research on the two mRNA-based vaccines. 

"I don't have any concerns with the mixing and matching, knowing the components of the vaccine," she said, adding there were only slight differences in non-serious side effects with Pfizer having slightly higher reports of mild symptoms. "They're fairly on par."


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Canada recommends mixing and matching AstraZeneca, Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines | CBC News
> 
> *Canada recommends mixing and matching AstraZeneca, Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines*
> 
> ...


From that article:

_the current guidance is for AstraZeneca recipients to get a second dose of the same product, but NACI is now reviewing the Oxford research on mixing AstraZeneca with an mRNA shot.

"There will be further advice forthcoming on that second dose based on the evolving science. We should watch this space," Tam said._

I'm sorry that this is not an exciting or thrilling thing to be told.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 3, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> From that article:
> 
> _the current guidance is for AstraZeneca recipients to get a second dose of the same product, but NACI is now reviewing the Oxford research on mixing AstraZeneca with an mRNA shot.
> 
> ...


We aren't exactly swimming in vaccines up here and many are gonna have a one shot summer with variants on the loose. So far the science says it's safe to do and apparently effective. Giving everybody a single shot and stretching out the supply was a wise decision IMHO, but I'm concerned with the 105 day gap between doses and would like to see it shortened to around 90 days. We do what we must, the new more contagious variants hit us hard and we are still vaccinating 1% of the population a day. We've got about 60% of the total population with one dose and 6.3% with the second shot.

I'm due for my second Pfizer in August, but I'm hoping the date might be moved up a bit.


----------



## mooray (Jun 3, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> I identify as vaccinated.
> That should take care of it. No science involved.


There is no social construct parallel(like gender) for medicine. On the other hand, if you wanted to convey that you don't know the difference between sex and gender, then you crushed it.


----------



## printer (Jun 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> ...a combination of Pfizer or Moderna and AZ offered 6 times greater protection...


Why do I have the image of three shooters lined up on a bar?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


Great video! As a phony piece of shit, it really speaks to me


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


Still trying to kill people with bullshit. I guess success for you looks like Jonestown after the Koolaid party. Vaccination rates are up in America again, so I guess you're losing in your struggle to kill as many people as you can. America will get over 70% immunized and I believe the number will be over 80% of eligible people by fall. The mRNA vaccines should be out of emergency use statues over the summer and that will convince many holdouts to get vaccinated. It will also will make mandatory vaccinations for many employers and others feasible, though they can and are doing it now.

By fall only the Trumpers and born yesterday pseudo Christians will remain unvaccinated, along with those who believe antivaccer bullshit. Many immunocompromised vulnerable people will remain unprotected as well, though most of those who won't want to be unvaccinated won't wear masks to protect them, or themselves.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Still trying to kill people with bullshit. I guess success for you looks like Jonestown after the Koolaid party. Vaccination rates are up in America again, so I guess you're losing in your struggle to kill as many people as you can. America will get over 70% immunized and I believe the number will be over 80% of eligible people by fall. The mRNA vaccines should be out of emergency use statues over the summer and that will convince many holdouts to get vaccinated. It will also will make mandatory vaccinations for many employers and others feasible, though they can and are doing it now.
> 
> By fall only the Trumpers and born yesterday pseudo Christians will remain unvaccinated, along with those who believe antivaccer bullshit. Many immunocompromised vulnerable people will remain unprotected as well, though most of those who won't want to be unvaccinated won't wear masks to protect them, or themselves.


We'll see. Now that they've discovered that the spiked protein is mobile, and doesn't stay at the injection site as previously believed, there may be some changes. If you look at the research, it's pretty scary to see how much spiked protein moves from the injection site and accumulates elsewhere, but especially in women's ovaries.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Still trying to kill people with bullshit. I guess success for you looks like Jonestown after the Koolaid party. Vaccination rates are up in America again, so I guess you're losing in your struggle to kill as many people as you can. America will get over 70% immunized and I believe the number will be over 80% of eligible people by fall. The mRNA vaccines should be out of emergency use statues over the summer and that will convince many holdouts to get vaccinated. It will also will make mandatory vaccinations for many employers and others feasible, though they can and are doing it now.
> 
> By fall only the Trumpers and born yesterday pseudo Christians will remain unvaccinated, along with those who believe antivaccer bullshit. Many immunocompromised vulnerable people will remain unprotected as well, though most of those who won't want to be unvaccinated won't wear masks to protect them, or themselves.


Well lookey here. Over a hundred health care workers also don't want to get force-jabbed, and are suing their employer. I heard that number is about to jump up to close to 50 more who don't want to get jabbed also jumping on the suit. But I guess over a hundred health care workers are wrong, and are making up shit about the reactions they have seen first hand in patients:









A Houston Hospital System Mandated The COVID-19 Vaccine. 117 Staffers Sued


The vaccine mandate, the plaintiffs say, violates medical ethics standards known as the Nuremberg Code.




www.wbur.org


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well lookey here. Over a hundred health care workers also don't want to get force-jabbed, and are suing their employer. I heard that number is about to jump up to close to 50 more who don't want to get jabbed also jumping on the suit. But I guess over a hundred health care workers are wrong, and are making up shit about the reactions they have seen first hand in patients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you mean everyone is being attacked with the same bullshit propaganda that you have been pushing here?

Shocker.

I mean who saw that happening after the psycho pharmacist radicalized to think that micro chips were in the vaccines or whatever shit he belived to the point that he was actively destroying entire shipments of the vaccines?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh wow, you mean everyone is being attacked with the same bullshit propaganda that you have been pushing here?
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> I mean who saw that happening after the psycho pharmacist radicalized to think that micro chips were in the vaccines or whatever shit he belived to the point that he was actively destroying entire shipments of the vaccines?


I heard taking the vaccine increases sex appeal up to 10×


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> I heard taking the vaccine increases sex appeal up to 10×


10*0 still = 0 unfortunately.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 10*0 still = 0 unfortunately.


Damn. Math sucks


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We'll see. Now that they've discovered that the spiked protein is mobile, and doesn't stay at the injection site as previously believed, there may be some changes. If you look at the research, it's pretty scary to see how much spiked protein moves from the injection site and accumulates elsewhere, but especially in women's ovaries.


Citation required for that claim about ovaries and vaccines, if they catch covid such damage would be far more likely. Limp dick is also a side effect of covid survival for many and I provided a couple of citations for that on this thread

Of course the spike proteins move around the body, it's suppose to and this is not news. mRNA vaccines are injected into the muscle cells where they are absorbed by those cells and cause the muscle cells to generate spike proteins that then circulate in the blood. Vaccine spike proteins can cause temporary mild heart inflammation in some people, imagine if these same people had caught covid, more than their hearts would have been inflamed and not in a mild way either. That's why catching covid is such a bad thing, if it doesn't kill you outright, there is much greater chance of it causing heart and blood vessel damage in many people. Many covid survivors are maimed physically this way and others are maimed mentally as the virus attacks the cells that support neurons. There are orders of magnitude more spike proteins generated from a case of covid, than the relatively small number the vaccine generates to kick start the immune response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> We'll see. Now that they've discovered that the spiked protein is mobile, and doesn't stay at the injection site as previously believed, there may be some changes. If you look at the research, it's pretty scary to see how much spiked protein moves from the injection site and accumulates elsewhere, but especially in women's ovaries.


A simple question, how many have died from covid and have been maimed for life, versus how many have died (verified, not raw VAERS data) from the vaccines, particularly the mRNA vaccines, that the vast majority of Americans are receiving?

600,000 Americans have died from covid and many times that have been maimed, mentally and physically. People who are screwed after an infection and debilitated often have extensive lung and heart damage from covid.

What does success look like to you, India? Without vaccines, the death rate in America would be pushing 2 million by now and Biden would be enforcing masks and lock downs with a very heavy hand. The SCOTUS would be frightened to death along with 70% of the public and back him all the way too. Without vaccines America would be interning people, politicians and state governors by now and the SCOTUS would be right along for the ride, most of them would be very vulnerable to covid. The new variants are much more contagious than the original strain and the problem would have been an order of magnitude worse than it was at the height of the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well lookey here. Over a hundred health care workers also don't want to get force-jabbed, and are suing their employer. I heard that number is about to jump up to close to 50 more who don't want to get jabbed also jumping on the suit. But I guess over a hundred health care workers are wrong, and are making up shit about the reactions they have seen first hand in patients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the article, she might be a nurse, but is probably the only one of the 117 who are medical staff, the others are uneducated, kitchen, cleaning and support staff. Right now the law says employers can require it. Once the vaccines come out of emergency use statues this summer, everybody can quit or get vaccinated

"To date, nearly 600,000 Americans have died from the coronavirus.

“We’re hearing from a disgruntled employee who is spreading significant amounts of misinformation,” says Dr. Marc Boom, president and CEO of Houston Methodist. “Hundreds of millions of these vaccines have been given … and we’ve seen these vaccines to be amazingly safe.”

Bridges says some nurses are “scared” to report side effects, fearing retaliation from Houston Methodist’s leadership.

“That’s absolute nonsense and, quite frankly, offensive,” Boom says. “Where we would see any potential issue, we will report that. Where we don’t see any potential issues, of course, there wouldn’t be anything reported.”


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the article, she might be a nurse, but is probably the only one of the 117 who are medical staff, the others are uneducated, kitchen, cleaning and support staff. Right now the law says employers can require it. Once the vaccines come out of emergency use statues this summer, everybody can quit or get vaccinated
> 
> "To date, nearly 600,000 Americans have died from the coronavirus.
> 
> ...


Sicc em fake news bulldog.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well lookey here. Over a hundred health care workers also don't want to get force-jabbed, and are suing their employer. I heard that number is about to jump up to close to 50 more who don't want to get jabbed also jumping on the suit. But I guess over a hundred health care workers are wrong, and are making up shit about the reactions they have seen first hand in patients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*News & Views — Name the Logical Fallacy: COVID-19 Edition*
_





News & Views — Name the Logical Fallacy: COVID-19 Edition | Children's Hospital of Philadelphia


Try your hand at detecting logical fallacies related to COVID-19 and get resources related to evaluating information.




www.chop.edu





*With this in mind, try your hand at identifying the logical fallacies in the following COVID-19-based fallacies. Each of which has circulated during the pandemic.*
_

_Information that I saw online about COVID-19 disease causing sterility in the summer was removed. I heard it’s because of lawsuits related to Bill Gates and the vaccines in Africa. Does this have to do with the COVID-19 vaccines causing infertility?_
_I heard we can’t trust the AstraZeneca vaccine because that company is aligned with the eugenics movement._
_A vaccine caused my friend’s autoimmune condition, so could the COVID-19 cause me to develop an autoimmune disease?_
_I heard we don’t know about the long-term side effects of the COVID-19 vaccine._
_I heard they want us to get the vaccine now, so they can just keep vaccinating us every year._
_If the vaccine doesn’t prevent a person from getting infected and spreading SARS-CoV-2, why get vaccinated?_

What PJ just posted matches up with number four on the list, classically known as an *appeal to ignorance*. But wait for it, all the other logical fallacies on that list will show up in his and other antivaxxer's posts eventually. 

1: Red herring
2: Ad Hominem attack
3: Causal fallacy
4: Appeal to ignorance
5: Slippery slope argument
6: False dichotomy


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh wow, you mean everyone is being attacked with the same bullshit propaganda that you have been pushing here?
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> I mean who saw that happening after the psycho pharmacist radicalized to think that micro chips were in the vaccines or whatever shit he belived to the point that he was actively destroying entire shipments of the vaccines?


LMFAO, these are front line health care workers who have witnessed the situation first hand. I watched an interview with the woman who is leading the suit. She's been bullied to no end, but has had courage to stand strong. Apparently she has already had covid, so has natural durable immunity, but that's somehow not an acceptable medical exemption.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Sicc em fake news bulldog.


He's been on a mission to kill as many Americans as he can with bullshit. Claims he has such bad allergies that he dare not take the mRNA vaccine, even in his doctor's office. People with severe anaphylaxis get vaccinated everyday and even those with reactions are fine if they are prepared and get it done at a clinic or their doctor's office.

Success for him is mass death and maiming because he believes bullshit and tries to rationalize it at best, at worst he's a fucking murder.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the article, she might be a nurse, but is probably the only one of the 117 who are medical staff, the others are uneducated, kitchen, cleaning and support staff. Right now the law says employers can require it. Once the vaccines come out of emergency use statues this summer, everybody can quit or get vaccinated
> 
> "To date, nearly 600,000 Americans have died from the coronavirus.
> 
> ...


Boom bullied her in a back room. He's also a liar.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, these are front line health care workers who have witnessed the situation first hand. I watched an interview with the woman who is leading the suit. She's been bullied to no end, but has had courage to stand strong. Apparently she has already had covid, so has natural durable immunity, but that's somehow not an acceptable medical exemption.


Courage to stand up for the propaganda that she has been hit with? nah, she is just radicalized into thinking she is good to go when she really doesn't know just because she works as a front line health care worker.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Courage to stand up for the propaganda that she has been hit with? nah, she is just radicalized into thinking she is good to go when she really doesn't know just because she works as a front line health care worker.


Just because a person has a specific career does not mean they are the know all mouth piece of said field. 

Shit, look at the last four years.

Idiots are in EVERY field of work. At ALL levels.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Courage to stand up for the propaganda that she has been hit with? nah, she is just radicalized into thinking she is good to go when she really doesn't know just because she works as a front line health care worker.


You are self-radicalized into thinking that anyone with an alternate view must have been propagandized, however you are sadly mistaken in this case, as her position stems from first-hand experiences, not your couch-ridden experiences of your own self-believing propaganda.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, these are front line health care workers who have witnessed the situation first hand. I watched an interview with the woman who is leading the suit. She's been bullied to no end, but has had courage to stand strong. Apparently she has already had covid, so has natural durable immunity, but that's somehow not an acceptable medical exemption.


Everybody who works with her knows she is full of shit and she's not strong but psychotic and obsessed with anti vaccer bullshit, just like you. Bullied by doctors and fellow nurses who have seen and experienced the death and carnage that covid causes, who are telling her she is full of shit, as is their right. This stunned bitch works with immunocompromised people everyday in a hospital, people undergoing various medical treatments including chemotherapy. She's putting herself before them because she is so important and believes bullshit. It's better that such a person doesn't work in the medical field, you need to put others before yourself to work in a rooms with infected people with only PPE to protect you from a deadly disease that killed thousands of doctors and nurses, that's why they are heroes.

I don't believe anything someone like that says and neither should her employer, a vaccine will make sure she has even better immunity to covid. Did she work with covid patients? Are the other people who signed onto this educated medical workers who work with patients, or just ignorant support staff?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, these are front line health care workers who have witnessed the situation first hand. I watched an interview with the woman who is leading the suit. She's been bullied to no end, but has had courage to stand strong. Apparently she has already had covid, so has natural durable immunity, but that's somehow not an acceptable medical exemption.


You have no idea what you're talking about. Here's a ongoing study over the past 35 years on human corona viruses. Natural immunity from infection lasts a average 12 months. But I'm sure your favorite Q websites will say it's fake news.










Seasonal coronavirus protective immunity is short-lasting - Nature Medicine


The durability of immunity to severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) is unknown. Lessons from seasonal coronavirus infections in humans show that reinfections can occur within 12 months of initial infection, coupled with changes in levels of virus-specific antibodies.




www.nature.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

It's funny to see such "open-minded thinkers" here just tacitly dismiss anything which goes against their subjective beliefs, as "propaganda".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Boom bullied her in a back room. He's also a liar.


Telling someone they are full of shit is not bullying, it's just telling them the truth to their face.


----------



## waktoo (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's funny to see such "open-minded thinkers" here just tacitly dismiss anything which goes against their subjective beliefs, as "propaganda".


Spoken like a true propagandist....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's funny to see such "open-minded thinkers" here just tacitly dismiss anything which goes against their subjective beliefs, as "propaganda".


That's because you are pissing against a very strong breeze. There is a ton of reliable data on our side, while you've got shit to show on yours. You've also got no purpose, other than trying to kill people by undermining confidence in safe and effective vaccines.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You are self-radicalized into thinking that anyone with an alternate view must have been propagandized, however you are sadly mistaken in this case, as her position stems from first-hand experiences, not your couch-ridden experiences of your own self-believing propaganda.


First hand experiences of a virus that is a year old. You are so ridiculous in your defense of the stupid shit that everyone is seeing spammed everywhere by the bullshit anti-vaxx propaganda. 

I love the 'I know you are but what am I troll' that you trolls use when you know you have shit to defend the lies that foreign dictators have been shown to have been pushing. This is not my 'feels' or any radicalization against the very dangerous shit that you peddle, this is reality.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

They have also found a genetic link to people that are asymptomatic, seems that some lucky people have a genetic advantage to fighting the virus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

Many front line medical workers are reporting getting covid 2 to 3 times since the pandemic started, so much for your long natural immunity.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about. Here's a ongoing study over the past 35 years on human corona viruses. Natural immunity from infection lasts a average 12 months. But I'm sure your favorite Q websites will say it's fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, the way they have defined "reinfection" is based on spikes in antibodies over periods of time. Unfortunately that's a poor way to define reinfection, because all it's really saying is that the person's system was exposed to the virus, and as a result then produced elevated antibodies against the virus, That's exactly what we want! Notice how your barely talks about T cells and B cells, which are really the big fighters in terms of natural immunity, and have been proven to persist in a person's system over decades. The abstract you posted does say this though:

"However, antibodies are only one marker for immunity, which is probably also influenced by B cell- and T cell-mediated immunity."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Many front line medical workers are reporting getting covid 2 to 3 times since the pandemic started, so much for your long natural immunity.


Many people have been infected after getting the jab. So much for your "vaccine".


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well lookey here. Over a hundred health care workers also don't want to get force-jabbed, and are suing their employer. I heard that number is about to jump up to close to 50 more who don't want to get jabbed also jumping on the suit. But I guess over a hundred health care workers are wrong, and are making up shit about the reactions they have seen first hand in patients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Houston Medical has 2,500 beds. That is a lot of employees. The hospital I worked at has 800 beds and we have 8,000 people working there.

And health care workers range from nurses and doctors to cleaning staff. To find 100 in at least 10,000 people is not a stretch. Especially in Trump country.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's funny to see such "open-minded thinkers" here just tacitly dismiss anything which goes against their subjective beliefs, as "propaganda".


Get 'em, peej


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They have also found a genetic link to people that are asymptomatic, seems that some lucky people have a genetic advantage to fighting the virus.


That's true with most any virus. It's why some people get the flu every year and some don't. The real issue is that nobody is monitored for their entire lives so that we know what they've come in contact with or not and prepared them for the immunity they have or don't have.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Many people have been infected after getting the jab. So much for your "vaccine".


Show us your tits


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Many people have been infected after getting the jab. So much for your "vaccine".


We have a few people in ICU that have been infected, most became infected before the two weeks for your body has a chance to build up a full immune response. OK, let us say that she is not full of shit. What is the alternative to the vaccines?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, the way they have defined "reinfection" is based on spikes in antibodies over periods of time. Unfortunately that's a poor way to define reinfection, because all it's really saying is that the person's system was exposed to the virus, and as a result then produced elevated antibodies against the virus, That's exactly what we want! Notice how your barely talks about T cells and B cells, which are really the big fighters in terms of natural immunity, and have been proven to persist in a person's system over decades. The abstract you posted does say this though:
> 
> "However, antibodies are only one marker for immunity, which is probably also influenced by B cell- and T cell-mediated immunity."


Yeah those damn sneaky scientists,you can't trust any of them. 35 year study means they were in on the development of covid-19 from the start. It's all a liberal plot to depopulate the planet for the BLM takeover.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> We have a few people in ICU that have been infected, most became infected before the two weeks for your body has a chance to build up a full immune response. OK, let us say that she is not full of shit. What is the alternative to the vaccines?


Nutrition, exercise, vitamins (especially D), and developing a strong immune system. Why aren't any of these aspects prioritized in the covid recovery plan. Heck, way back at the start of the pandemic when Fauci was asked what he did for prevention, he said vitamin D. Why isn't he making sure that every american gets plenty vitamin D? It would be super simple and cheap. 

Look, I'm not going to say that the covid shot isn't potentially beneficial to some groups of people at high risk, but trying to mandate that kids get the shot when they don't even get covid is fkn stupid.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So, the way they have defined "reinfection" is based on spikes in antibodies over periods of time. Unfortunately that's a poor way to define reinfection, because all it's really saying is that the person's system was exposed to the virus, and as a result then produced elevated antibodies against the virus, That's exactly what we want! Notice how your barely talks about T cells and B cells, which are really the big fighters in terms of natural immunity, and have been proven to persist in a person's system over decades. The abstract you posted does say this though:
> 
> "However, antibodies are only one marker for immunity, which is probably also influenced by B cell- and T cell-mediated immunity."


And those people continue to incubate the virus as it mutates and the people like yourself who are not able to be vaccinated, for a totally legit believable reason, are put at greater risks anytime you end up around people shedding virus all over you and your family/friends.


But all of this is bullshit when you consider that our nation is currently under attack from foreign trolls that is now getting pretty scarily close to turning into a hot war, which no human should want to see. 

Unfortunately though the very people who are actively praying for the end of the world, this gets waved off as insignificant and they get to feel all warm and fuzzy in these hateful dangerous propaganda that anti-vaccine trolls push.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah those damn sneaky scientists,you can't trust any of them. 35 year study means they were in on the development of covid-19 from the start. It's all a liberal plot to depopulate the planet for the BLM takeover.


You know of course that they're going to pick that up and run with it. Don't you?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah those damn sneaky scientists,you can't trust any of them.


Well at least they do self-admit in their own abstract that it doesn't give a very holistic perspective on the subject, so I'll give them points for that.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Look, I'm not going to say that the covid shot isn't potentially beneficial to some groups of people at high risk, but trying to mandate that kids get the shot when they don't even get covid is fkn stupid.



That's not fucking stupid ...


you're fucking stupid!



There is no need for you to continue to prove it.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nutrition, exercise, vitamins (especially D), and developing a strong immune system. Why aren't any of these aspects prioritized in the covid recovery plan. Heck, way back at the start of the pandemic when Fauci was asked what he did for prevention, he said vitamin D. Why isn't he making sure that every american gets plenty vitamin D? It would be super simple and cheap.
> 
> Look, I'm not going to say that the covid shot isn't potentially beneficial to some groups of people at high risk, but trying to mandate that kids get the shot when they don't even get covid is fkn stupid.


So Vitamin D is a vaccine? Wow, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I would guess anyone that works outdoors should not get the virus. Mind you, if they work outside they have better ventilation than most people. Strong immunity system? Well that does take time doesn't it? Not something developed in a few months. How many people in the US are overweight?

"In the *United States*, 36.5 percent of adults are *obese*. Another 32.5 percent of *American* adults are *overweight*. In all, more than two-thirds of adults in the *United States are overweight* or *obese*. "

In Canada we are doing a little better, knock of 5% on both numbers.

*‘This can happen to anybody,’ says B.C. fitness trainer, 33, hospitalized with COVID-19*
A B.C. man says he’s living proof that COVID-19 can seriously affect anyone, no matter young or healthy they are.





Tarik Rahimin, 33, has spent most of his adult life working in the nutritional supplements industry, and has been a personal trainer for nearly a decade. A nutritious diet, vitamins, minerals, antioxidants and exercise, he told Global News, are all central to his lifestyle.

“Health is wealth,” he said.

But it wasn’t enough to keep Rahimin out of the emergency room at Surrey Memorial Hospital after he contracted a COVID-19 variant in early April.

“My hands were turning purple, yellow and blue, so they got me on oxygen right away,” he said.

“It felt like I was hit by a tank. I’ve played sports, I’ve done martial arts … I’ve lifted heavy weights — I’ve never in my 33 years experienced anything like this. It felt like I was literally gasping for air, for the last breath, every single time.”

After nearly 10 days, Rahimin recovered enough to no longer need oxygen, and to begin to walk around, move and eat again.

“When people get it and you’re like, oh, maybe it’s someone who has asthma, maybe it’s someone who’s diabetic,” he said.

“For me, being at the age I am and I don’t have any of those, it just makes you aware that it can get anybody. You can be fit, you can do all the proper things, you just don’t know.”








‘This can happen to anybody,’ says B.C. fitness trainer, 33, hospitalized with COVID-19 | Globalnews.ca


'It just makes you aware that it can get anybody. You can be fit, you can do all the proper things, you just don't know,' Tarik Rahimin told Global News.




globalnews.ca





I get the feeling you just don't know PJ.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> So Vitamin D is a vaccine? Wow, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I would guess anyone that works outdoors should not get the virus. Mind you, if they work outside they have better ventilation than most people. Strong immunity system? Well that does take time doesn't it? Not something developed in a few months. How many people in the US are overweight?
> 
> "In the *United States*, 36.5 percent of adults are *obese*. Another 32.5 percent of *American* adults are *overweight*. In all, more than two-thirds of adults in the *United States are overweight* or *obese*. "
> 
> ...


Vitamin D *might* help some people who are deficient to survive and perhaps avoid the worst covid outcomes, but people in India and Brazil get lots of sunshine. Body fat sequesters vitamin D (oil soluble), so people who are overweight should probably take more vitamin D to maintain adequate blood levels. Getting covid is a crap shoot and much depends on your genetic propensity, vaccines work and diet and fitness are no substitute for getting vaccinated.

Many fitness and health fanatics in their 30s and 40s think they are so healthy and in such good condition they are above getting seriously ill with covid, WRONG! If you are genetically susceptible, you will die or be fucked for life from covid no matter how healthy you think you are. There are tens of thousands of young people who used to be in great shape and who survived covid with heart and lung damage, now they can't climb a flight of stairs without becoming winded and exhausted. They are probably fucked for life and won't ever be the same again.

The super healthy fitness fanatics are among those who are vaccine resistant, but not the ones with brains.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

Genetic Link Discovered Explaining Why Some People Who Catch COVID-19 Don't Become Sick (scitechdaily.com) 

*Genetic Link Discovered Explaining Why Some People Who Catch COVID-19 Don’t Become Sick*

*The first evidence of a genetic link explaining why some people who catch Covid-19 don’t become sick has been discovered.*

A scientific and medical team led by Newcastle University, UK, has demonstrated that the gene, HLA-DRB1*04:01, is found three times as often in people who are asymptomatic. This suggests that people with this gene have some level of protection from severe Covid.

The study, funded by Innovate UK, the UK’s innovation agency, compared asymptomatic people to patients from the same community who developed severe Covid but had no underlying illnesses, and is published in the _HLA_ journal.

The study team believe this is the first clear evidence of genetic resistance because this study compared severely affected people with an asymptomatic COVID group and used next generation sequencing to focus in detail and at scale on the HLA genes which are packed together on chromosome 6. Other studies have scanned the whole genome but that approach is less effective in the tissue typing complex.

Genome wide studies can be likened to a satellite image. The high density and complexity of the histocompatibility complex and variation in different populations means significant variation can be overlooked. For example, different alleles or versions of the same gene could have opposite effects on the immune response. This study was much more focused and compared symptomatic to asymptomatic in the same population revealing the “protective” qualities of the allele.

It is known that the human leukocyte antigen gene identified, HLA-DRB1*04:01, is directly correlated to latitude and longitude. This means more people in the North and West of Europe are likely to have this gene.

This suggests that populations of European descent will be more likely to remain asymptomatic but still transmit the disease to susceptible populations.

Dr. Carlos Echevarria from the Translational and Clinical Research Institute, Newcastle University who also works as a Respiratory Consultant in the Newcastle Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust and is a co-author of the paper says: “This is an important finding as it may explain why some people catch Covid but don’t get sick.

“It could lead us to a genetic test which may indicate who we need to prioritize for future vaccinations.”

“At a population level, this is important for us to know because when we have lots of people who are resistant, so they catch Covid but don’t show symptoms, then they risk spreading the virus while asymptomatic.”

The effect of genes being linked to geolocation is an accepted scientific concept and it is well known that HLA genes develop over generations in reaction to disease-causing pathogens.

Study author, David Langton, whose company ExplantLab helped fund the study through an Innovate UK research award, added: “Some of the most interesting findings were the relationships between longitude and latitude and HLA gene frequency. It has long been known that the incidence of multiple sclerosis increases with increasing latitude. This has been put down in part to reduced UV exposure and therefore lower vitamin D levels. We weren’t aware, however, that one of the main risk genes for MS, that is DRB1*15:01, directly correlates to latitude.

“This highlights the complex interaction between environment, genetics, and disease. We know some HLA genes are vitamin D responsive, and that low vitamin D levels are a risk factor for severe COVID and we are doing further work in this area.”

The study used samples from 49 patients with severe Covid who had been hospitalized with respiratory failure, samples from an asymptomatic group of 69 hospital workers who had tested positive through routine blood antibody testing and a control group from a study into the relationship between HLA genotypes and the outcomes of joint replacement surgery.

The research used next generation sequencing machines to study the different versions, or alleles, of the HLA genes in depth which was combined with a variety of expertise and modeling. The work was limited to samples from North East England during the first lockdown, this reduced variation in the study groups but more studies will be needed in the UK and other populations as there may be different copies of the HLA genes providing resistance in other populations.

Reference: “The influence of HLA genotype on the severity of COVID-19 infection: by David J. Langton, Stephen C. Bourke, Benedicte A. Lie, Gabrielle Reiff, Shonali Natu, Rebecca Darlay, John Burn and Carlos Echevarria, 25 April 2021, _HLA_.
DOI: 10.1111/tan.14284

The work was a collaboration between Newcastle University, Newcastle Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust, Northumbria Healthcare NHS Foundation Trust as well as the James Cook University Hospital and North Tees and Hartlepool Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust.

Co-author, Professor Sir John Burn, Professor of Clinical Genetics at Newcastle University said: “SARS Cov-2 is one of the greatest threats Mankind has faced. The more we understand why some people become sick, the better we can defend ourselves against this virus and others like it in future.”


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Nutrition, exercise, vitamins (especially D), and developing a strong immune system. Why aren't any of these aspects prioritized in the covid recovery plan. Heck, way back at the start of the pandemic when Fauci was asked what he did for prevention, he said vitamin D. Why isn't he making sure that every american gets plenty vitamin D? It would be super simple and cheap.
> 
> Look, I'm not going to say that the covid shot isn't potentially beneficial to some groups of people at high risk, but trying to mandate that kids get the shot when they don't even get covid is fkn stupid.


LOL



I checked off three boxes from PJ's post.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

COVID SCIENCE-More unvaccinated U.S. adolescents hospitalized; myocarditis may be rare vaccine side effect in teens (yahoo.com) 

*COVID SCIENCE-More unvaccinated U.S. adolescents hospitalized*

June 4 (Reuters) - The following is a roundup of some of the latest scientific studies on the novel coronavirus and efforts to find treatments and vaccines for COVID-19, the illness caused by the virus. 

COVID-19 hospitalizations up among U.S. adolescents 

COVID-19 hospitalizations rose among U.S. adolescents in March and April, and nearly a third of those hospitalized needed intensive care, according to data from more than 250 hospitals in 14 states released by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Friday. "Rates of COVID-19-associated hospitalization among adolescents also exceeded historical rates of seasonal influenza-associated hospitalization during comparable periods," researchers reported in the CDC's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report. The hospitals reported a total of 204 adolescents hospitalized for COVID-19 in March and April.

"Until they are fully vaccinated, adolescents should continue to wear masks and take precautions when around others who are not vaccinated to protect themselves, and their family, friends, and community," CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said in a statement on Friday. "I ask parents, relatives and close friends to join me and talk with teens about the importance of these prevention strategies and to encourage them to get vaccinated." (https://bit.ly/3ieKdxb)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

*Myocarditis may be rare vaccine side effect in teens*

Heart inflammation may be rare vaccine side effect in teens 

Temporary heart inflammation may be a rare side effect of the Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine in teenagers, according to pediatricians who reported on seven cases from across the United States. The previously healthy adolescents - all boys - developed chest pain within four days after their second dose. MRI exams showed myocarditis, or heart muscle inflammation. "Fortunately, none of our patients was critically ill," the authors reported on Friday in Pediatrics. The boys' symptoms resolved "rapidly" with medication. Measures of cardiac status had returned to normal at check-ups performed after one-to-three weeks. Myocarditis is a known rare adverse event following other vaccinations, the authors noted. There is no proof, however, that the vaccine caused these cases. "So far, over 2.2 million teenagers (aged) 16-17 have already received 2 doses of Pfizer vaccine, and over 3 million kids 12-15 years old have received dose #1," said coauthor Dr. Judy Guzman-Cottrill of Oregon Health & Science University. "These are huge, very reassuring denominators." COVID-19 itself can cause myocarditis, she noted. "After looking at the risks and benefits, the data support getting kids vaccinated." 

(https://bit.ly/3fOYm2d; https://bit.ly/3uLeQNi)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2021)

*China's COVID-19 vaccines don't appear to be effective at preventing outbreaks in the real world 

***shocked not shocked *


The World Health Organization recently granted emergency use approval to China's *Sinopharm* and *Sinovac* COVID-19 vaccines, but the countries that have put the Chinese-made vaccines in the arms of their residents are reporting mixed results, at best.

"In the Seychelles, Chile, and Uruguay, all of whom have used Sinopharm or ... Sinovac in their mass vaccination efforts, cases have surged even as doses were given out," _The Washington Post_ reports. And in Bahrain, one of the first countries to embrace the Sinopharm shot, _The Wall Street Journal_ adds, "*daily COVID-19 deaths have leapt to 12 per million people in recent weeks — an outbreak nearly five times more lethal than India's —* prompting the island nation's government to shut down shopping malls and restaurants in an effort to limit the spread."


"In Dubai, the most populous of the seven members of the UAE, the emirate's health authorities have also *quietly* begun revaccinating with Pfizer-BioNTech those residents who had been fully inoculated with Sinopharm," the _Journal_ reports.

"Despite the concern about Sinopharm's effectiveness, experts say the vaccine still works as intended in most cases and that it could play a significant role in shortages of vaccine doses around the world," the _Post_ reports. The WHO says it has a low level of confidence in the vaccine's effectiveness in older people, due to a lack of data.

A peer-reviewed study published May 26 found the Sinopharm vaccine was 78 percent effective against symptomatic illness, but the trial participants were mostly healthy young men, the _Journal_ reports. "In a separate, unpublished, real-world study of Sinopharm in Serbia, *29 percent of 150 participants were found to have zero antibodies against the virus three months after* they received the first of two shots of the vaccine. The average age of the people who participated in the Serbian study was higher than 65."

The alibaba of vaccines…


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Myocarditis may be rare vaccine side effect in teens*
> 
> Heart inflammation may be rare vaccine side effect in teens
> 
> ...


Here's some more context to go along with your Yahoo article..









..So basically what we're seeing here is that out of 250 hospitals they saw only 204 total adolescents being admitted for covid at a peak rate of .0021% hospitalization. Thanks for pointing out how unaffected kids are by covid.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> COVID SCIENCE-More unvaccinated U.S. adolescents hospitalized; myocarditis may be rare vaccine side effect in teens (yahoo.com)
> 
> *COVID SCIENCE-More unvaccinated U.S. adolescents hospitalized*
> 
> ...


Here's some more fun facts from that same study your Yahoo article references (taken directly from the CDC website):


----------



## mooray (Jun 4, 2021)

What is the takeaway you're trying to convey? The underlying conditions?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

I thought the main reason to give it to kids is to reduce their transmission to other people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's some more context to go along with your Yahoo article..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The post says of the 204 hospitalized with just 3 months of data, 1/3 required ICU admission and 5% required mechanical ventilation, not exactly unaffected, they didn't say how many were maimed for life though.

Children in Brazil Are Dying From COVID-19 at Alarmingly High Rates (businessinsider.com) 

*Children in Brazil are dying from COVID-19 at alarmingly high rates*
May 17, 2021

Children are dying from COVID-19 in Brazil at higher rates than in the US.
Brazil recorded 832 deaths in children below 6, while the US had 241 deaths in kids of all ages.
Doctors told The New York Times the P.1 variant could be causing the higher death toll.
Children are dying from COVID-19 in Brazil at higher rates than in the US.

Of the 434,000 recorded COVID deaths in Brazil, 832 were children below the age of 6, The New York Times reported citing data from Brazil's health ministry.

In the US, 241 children have died from COVID-19 as of February 11, according to the American Academy of Pediatrics and the Children's Hospital Association. The group used state data for the analysis, and the age range for "children" varies among state to state.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> I thought the main reason to give it to kids is to reduce their transmission to other people.


That's only because it hasn't yet been proven otherwise, although it is clearly acknowledged that "children do not seem to be major drivers of transmission"..


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The post says of the 204 hospitalized with just 3 months of data, 1/3 required ICU admission and 5% required mechanical ventilation, not exactly unaffected, they didn't say how many were maimed for life though.
> 
> Children in Brazil Are Dying From COVID-19 at Alarmingly High Rates (businessinsider.com)
> 
> ...


I can't speak to Brazil's issues, I live in the US. However your data seems to indicate that adults in Brazil are over 500 times more at risk of death from covid than kids are. Again, thanks for supporting my point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's some more fun facts from that same study your Yahoo article references (taken directly from the CDC website):
> 
> View attachment 4916526


CDC director urges parents to vaccinate children - The Washington Post 

*CDC director urges parents to vaccinate children*
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky on Tuesday urged parents to vaccinate their children now that federal officials have authorized the Pfizer-BioNTech shots for people as young as 12.

In testimony before a Senate committee, Walensky encouraged children to ask for the vaccine if their parents are hesitant. Experts have said vaccinating children may be necessary for the United States to reach herd immunity, a point at which the coronavirus would be much easier to contain.

Vaccines work


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> CDC director urges parents to vaccinate children - The Washington Post
> 
> *CDC director urges parents to vaccinate children*
> Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Rochelle Walensky on Tuesday urged parents to vaccinate their children now that federal officials have authorized the Pfizer-BioNTech shots for people as young as 12.
> ...


Well of course she does. She had already decided way back in Nov of 2020 (before the covid shots were even released) that having a strong and robust vaccination campaign was crucial. Of course she's going to double-down on her position now:









COVID-19 vaccine effectiveness to be affected heavily by infrastructure, public attitudes


The success of a COVID-19 vaccine will depend not only on its efficacy, but will hinge at least as much on how fast and widely it can be delivered, the severity of the pandemic, and the public's willingness to be immunized, according to a study published in Health Affairs.



www.eurekalert.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I can't speak to Brazil's issues, I live in the US. However your data seems to indicate that adults in Brazil are over 500 times more at risk of death from covid than kids are. Again, thanks for supporting my point.


You have no point, unless it's to convince people not to get vaccinated, argue with the director of the CDC about getting kids vaccinated. You are spending way too much time trying to convince people that the vaccines are unsafe and they or their children shouldn't get vaccinated. You are also fighting a losing battle and are on the wrong side of history, by all means don't get vaccinated, just wear a mask and try to keep it to yourself. 

Hispanics and native north Americans are more susceptible to dying from covid and perhaps that helps explain some of the Brazilian data

From the post above, one child is too many:

*In the US, 241 children have died from COVID-19 as of February 11,* according to the American Academy of Pediatrics and the Children's Hospital Association. The group used state data for the analysis, and the age range for "children" varies among state to state.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

Meanwhile the latest VAERS data from the CDC shows "only" 5000 deaths and close to 4000 permanent disabilities associated with the covid jab. Coincidentally my buddy developed shingles last week, the day after the vax.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well of course she does. She had already decided way back in Nov of 2020 (before the covid shots were even released) that having a strong and robust vaccination campaign was crucial. Of course she's going to double-down on her position now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is following the science and the consensus of expert opinion, needing to be right is your thing, not hers. The head of the CDC recommends children be vaccinated, so does Dr. Fauci and so do all heath authorities world wide. They also all say CDC and Health Canada approved vaccines are safe and very effective.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> From the post above, one child is too many


Agreed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Meanwhile the latest VAERS data from the CDC shows "only" 5000 deaths and close to 4000 permanent disabilities associated with the covid jab. Coincidentally my buddy developed shingles last week, the day after the vax.View attachment 4916543


Posting raw Vaers data again, this is not evidence and causation is not established. When 200 million people are vaccinated in 3 months shit happens, people get sick and people die from unrelated causes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> View attachment 4916544


7 out of over 2 million vaccinated and none died or were seriously ill, all fully recovered. Besides a link with vaccines is unproven as it states in your post above.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> She is following the science and the consensus of expert opinion, needing to be right is your thing, not hers. The head of the CDC recommends children be vaccinated, so does Dr. Fauci and so do all heath authorities world wide. They also all say CDC and Health Canada approved vaccines are safe and very effective.


Except that new info is coming out..






New peer reviewed study on COVID-19 vaccines suggests why heart inflammation, blood clots and other dangerous side effects occur - ON Point 640 Toronto


Alex talks with Dr. Byram Bridle, an Associate Professor on Viral Immunology at the University of Guelph about new peer-reviewed studies that suggests there may be a reason side effects such as heart inflammation, VITT, and other serious issues may occur in some who have been vaccinated. Let's...




omny.fm


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ is a Qtard


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 7 out of over 2 million vaccinated and none died or were seriously ill, all fully recovered. Besides a link with vaccines is unproven as it states in your post above.


It was unproven that the earth was round for some time, but it was still round.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> PJ is a Qtard


Naw, QAnon stuff is dumb.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I can't speak to Brazil's issues, I live in the US. However your data seems to indicate that adults in Brazil are over 500 times more at risk of death from covid than kids are. Again, thanks for supporting my point.


But it seems the new variants are more dangerous to younger generations. They are not getting away easily as they did with the original strains.

The Centers for Disease Control (CDC) on Wednesday pointed to the so-called U.K. variant of the coronavirus as the leading cause of new COVID cases in the U.S. And it's hitting younger Americans, including those in their 30s and 40s, the hardest.

"The B.1.1.7 variant is now the most common lineage circulating in the United States," said CDC director Rochelle Walensky during a briefing this afternoon, referring to the scientific name for that particular strain of the coronavirus.

"Trends are increasing in both case numbers and hospitalizations," Walensky said, citing day care centers and youth sports as the progenitors of newly reported outbreaks.

As readers know, viruses know no borders and don't harbor nationalities. They change, they mutate, they evolve in order to meet their specific need to spread and survive as long as possible. So while it's convenient to label a new strain of a pathogen according to national origin, the reality is that a virus will do what a virus always does: Multiply and spread.

The concerning part, as Walensky laid out, is that this variant of the coronavirus appears to be hitting people who may be too young to be eligible for a vaccine dose yet.

It's unclear exactly what the age breakdown is when it comes to this variant strain, since the situation is in flux and information is still trickling in. But there have been more than 16,000 confirmed cases of this particular variant, according to the CDC, which led Walensky to urge caution and distancing measures when it comes to youth sports and indoor gatherings.

The Biden administration has been pushing to open up eligibility, including its recent announcement that all American adults should be eligible in less than two weeks to get a shot.

The theme here is: Vigilance. Yes, a younger person without underlying conditions is likely to pull through a COVID infection without too much difficulty.

But with a highly transmissible strain that appears to be spreading among younger people, which can still knock them down or make them feel miserable, even if it's not fatal, the immunization campaign and social safety measures remain critical.








The CDC says this COVID variant is now the most dominant. And it hits younger people.


CDC director Rochelle Walensky warns that the U.K. coronavirus variant requires vigilance among young people.




fortune.com


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It was unproven that the earth was round for some time, but it was still round.


Actually the ancients knew the world was round. 

"The earliest documented mention of the concept dates from around the 5th century BC, when it appears in the writings of Greek philosophers. In the 3rd century BC, Hellenistic astronomy established the roughly *spherical* shape of *the Earth* as a physical fact and calculated *the Earth's* circumference."


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Agreed.
> 
> View attachment 4916544


How many of the seven died, how many recovered? 

Rare. Is that not like a steak?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Actually the ancients knew the world was round.
> 
> "The earliest documented mention of the concept dates from around the 5th century BC, when it appears in the writings of Greek philosophers. In the 3rd century BC, Hellenistic astronomy established the roughly *spherical* shape of *the Earth* as a physical fact and calculated *the Earth's* circumference."


Pythagoras also believed in Metempsychosis, which science has still not yet proven. Does that make it a false hypothesis, or nah?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

printer said:


> How many of the seven died, how many recovered?
> 
> Rare. Is that not like a steak?


Almost certainly having your heart so affected in one's youth is will surely come back to also affect them in adulthood, and likely cause premature death.


----------



## mooray (Jun 4, 2021)

Why not use something more widespread, like christians believing in a god?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> Why not use something more widespread, like christians believing in a god?


Interestingly enough most of the worlds religions are quite similar at their core, and even have similar stories. When humanity at large shares such a common historical remembrance in their religious texts, it become difficult to argue of their falsehoods.


----------



## mooray (Jun 4, 2021)

Just ask any of them, their religion is the right one and all the others are fake/stupid.


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Except that new info is coming out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy at the Ontario Veterinary College?






bbridle | Pathobiology







ovc.uoguelph.ca






Why those most at risk of COVID-19 are least likely to respond to a vaccine – National Geographic









Why a COVID-19 vaccine will be hardest to make for those most at risk


Aging immune systems spell trouble for any vaccine candidate, but there are ways to overcome this hurdle.




www.nationalgeographic.com





2 years of coronavirus pandemic is ‘best-case scenario,’ doctor warns – Global News









2 years of coronavirus pandemic is ‘best-case scenario,’ doctor warns - National | Globalnews.ca


While some health officials say a coronavirus vaccine could be developed by the end of the year, others aren't so optimistic.




globalnews.ca





COVID-19 vaccines could be less effective in the elderly - Kitchener Today









COVID-19 vaccines could be less effective in the elderly


One U of G professor says most vaccines aren't designed to work well for the elderly




www.kitchenertoday.com





Short timelines for coronavirus vaccine are giving 'false hope,' virus expert warns - Global TV's The West Block









Short timelines for coronavirus vaccine are giving ‘false hope,’ virus expert warns - National | Globalnews.ca


Countries around the world are in a race to develop a coronavirus vaccine.




globalnews.ca






Mind you he is good at taking funding.


*Byram Bridle, Leonardo Susta, Sarah Wootton *
Guelph-led COVID-19 vaccine study gets provincial funding to move forward – CBC KW
Ontario government says it’s moving forward with ‘groundbreaking’ COVID-19 research – CTV News
Researchers get $7 million in COVID-19 funding from Ford government – Toronto Star Online
U of Guelph’s coronavirus vaccine research receives provincial funds - Guelph Mercury Tribune
University of Guelph researchers get $230K to develop potential COVID vaccine - Waterloo Region Record
Ontario government says it’s moving forward with 'groundbreaking’ COVID-19 research – CTV News
University of Guelph’s COVID-19 vaccine research receives $230,000 – Global News
University of Guelph’s COVID-19 vaccine research receives $230,000 – CJOY 1460

But his paper is suppose to be published in the Oxford University Press. I have been having a hard time finding it. It is hard for me to judge what he is saying without it. If you know of the title of it I would like to know it, I think it might help in finding it.

Google can't find it.



Dr. Byram Bridle Oxford University Press vaccine - Google Search


----------



## printer (Jun 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Almost certainly having your heart so affected in one's youth is will surely come back to also affect them in adulthood, and likely cause premature death.


What are the risks to youth from Covid-19?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 4, 2021)

This ….

*They change, they mutate, they evolve in order to meet their specific need to spread and survive as long as possible. So while it's convenient to label a new strain of a pathogen according to national origin, the reality is that a virus will do what a virus always does: Multiply and spread. ( @printer ) *

Life always finds a way evolve / mutate to “ adapt “ whether parasite to target host whether human or animal ( gorillas as of late )
AIDS is still here / herpes / common cold / cancer / blue waffle vag ( google it ) …. Humans by definition are dirty beings 
Whenever we are gone … nature gets it back … hard truth.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well of course she does. She had already decided way back in Nov of 2020 (before the covid shots were even released) that having a strong and robust vaccination campaign was crucial. Of course she's going to double-down on her position now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow stellar logic.

It's almost like prior to Trump and the Republicans destroying our ability to have a fast response team to emerging pandemics, there was a plan in place when the inevitable occurred.

It is bullshit that trolls like yourself are sticking to trying to sell your death cult using nonsense like you have been spamming here for the last couple days.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2021)

Saltydog1911 said:


> View attachment 4915406
> Greatest number of side effects of ANY vaccine in the last decade. I only have a degree in microbiology, so what do I know...


2.5 secs to debunk your numbers but thank you for that ........ fuck me! Oh and here is the first one that popped up.








Fact Check-VAERS data does not prove thousands died from receiving COVID-19 vaccines


Updated to correct repeated clause and quotation in paragraph 12.




www.reuters.com




PS perhaps a degree in google would have served you better?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> LMFAO, these are front line health care workers who have witnessed the situation first hand. I watched an interview with the woman who is leading the suit. She's been bullied to no end, but has had courage to stand strong. Apparently she has already had covid, so has natural durable immunity, but that's somehow not an acceptable medical exemption.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Well lookey here. Over a hundred health care workers also don't want to get force-jabbed, and are suing their employer. I heard that number is about to jump up to close to 50 more who don't want to get jabbed also jumping on the suit. But I guess over a hundred health care workers are wrong, and are making up shit about the reactions they have seen first hand in patients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The number of stupid, naive people is 150 out of 1000. Sounds about right lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4916763



If you ever have a long stay in a hospital, you know this is a real representation of some nurses, sad but true.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4916763


Yeah, sick bitch!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If you ever have a long stay in a hospital, you know this is a real representation of some nurses, sad but true.


Nurses are a special breed, that’s for sure. Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

Ya know, there might be a use for the anti vaccers, believers in bullshit and the vaccine resistant after all. We will need lab rats to test new treatments and they should provide a good source, since everybody else will be immune through vaccination. It will take a couple of years for clinical trials and approval though, so a nice stable supply of lab rats will be required for this and other potential covid treatments. If they don't like proven and safe vaccines, imagine how they are gonna feel about taking experimental drugs, at least the vaccines have had all the clinical trials completed!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid: NIH scientists say they may have found a promising new oral antiviral drug (cnbc.com) 

*NIH scientists say they may have found a promising new oral antiviral drug for Covid*

KEY POINTS

Scientists may have found a promising new oral treatment for Covid-19, the National Institutes of Health said Thursday, citing a new study.
The drug, called TEMPOL, can reduce Covid-19 infections by impairing an enzyme the virus needs to make copies of itself once it’s inside human cells, the NIH said.
“We urgently need additional effective, accessible treatments for COVID-19,” said Dr. Diana W. Bianchi, director of the National Institute of Child Health and Human Development.
Scientists may have found a promising new treatment for Covid-19 after an experimental oral antiviral drug demonstrated the ability to prevent the coronavirus from replicating, the National Institutes of Health said Thursday, citing a new study.

The drug, called TEMPOL, can reduce Covid-19 infections by impairing an enzyme the virus needs to make copies of itself once it’s inside human cells, which could potentially limit the severity of the disease, researchers at the NIH said. The drug was tested in an experiment of cell cultures with live viruses.

“We urgently need additional effective, accessible treatments for COVID-19,” Dr. Diana W. Bianchi, director of the NIH’s National Institute of Child Health and Human Development, wrote in a statement. “An oral drug that prevents SARS-CoV-2 from replicating would be an important tool for reducing the severity of the disease.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Except that new info is coming out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CDC Urges Teenagers To Get Vaccinated Amid Rise In Hospitalizations*





The CDC is urging parents to get their teenagers vaccinated, citing an increase in hospitalizations in March and April. Researchers note there have been no deaths, and say the increase could be related to new variants plus a larger number of teens interacting.


----------



## printer (Jun 5, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> The number of stupid, naive people is 150 out of 1000. Sounds about right lol.


Out of 1000? More like 10,000 or more. They have 2,500 beds. The place I worked had 800 beds and we were 8,000 people.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2021)

printer said:


> Out of 1000? More like 10,000 or more. They have 2,500 beds. The place I worked had 800 beds and we were 8,000 people.


Ya I didn’t do the math, took 2 gummies this morning (day off) . I would expect more will join, stupid seems to be catching !


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 5, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, sick bitch!
> View attachment 4916776


I think I’m in love.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2021)

Cannabis company offers penny weed for vaccinated customers


The promotion is an effort to help Contra Costa County further increase its vaccination...




www.sfgate.com


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 5, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Cannabis company offers penny weed for vaccinated customers
> 
> 
> The promotion is an effort to help Contra Costa County further increase its vaccination...
> ...


 And all I got was a bag of beef jerky. Godamn midwest.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 5, 2021)

With all these new incentives, lotteries, etc.. I'm thinking that if I hold out long enough they'll give me a million bucks, but I gonna be sure to strike while that iron's hot because I'm pretty sure that if I don't, they'll be holding me down and force-jab me once I wait too long.


----------



## doublejj (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> With all these new incentives, lotteries, etc.. I'm thinking that if I hold out long enough they'll give me a million bucks, but I gonna be sure to strike while that iron's hot because I'm pretty sure that if I don't, they'll be holding me down and force-jab me once I wait too long.


go for the money.......


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> With all these new incentives, lotteries, etc.. I'm thinking that if I hold out long enough they'll give me a million bucks, but I gonna be sure to strike while that iron's hot because I'm pretty sure that if I don't, they'll be holding me down and force-jab me once I wait too long.


Good idea Peej. Hold out until you get top dollar and can get one of these for free:





__





Metal Caskets | Toronto Metal Casket Online Outlet Store - Casket Outlet


Toronto's premier metal casket, steel casket, bronze casket manufactures. We offer affordable price with superior metal casket, steel casket and bronze casket.




casketoutlet.ca





The heritage model looks nice. It suits you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good idea Peej. Hold out until you get top dollar and can get one of these for free:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, that model is quite nice. Only thing is I'd rather be cremated. I have a fear of being buried alive, and I think I'd rather be burned to death instead, if there was a mistake. I kind of like the idea of having my body laid out on the rocks and having the buzzards eat my dead flesh.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 5, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh yes, that model is quite nice. Only thing is I'd rather be cremated. I have a fear of being buried alive, and I think I'd rather be burned to death instead, if there was a mistake. I kind of like the idea of having my body laid out on the rocks and having the buzzards eat my dead flesh.


I knew you’d like that one. Classy.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Yeah, sick bitch!
> View attachment 4916776


she should be carry a bottle of Clorox and a UV light..would've been funnier.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh yes, that model is quite nice. Only thing is I'd rather be cremated. I have a fear of being buried alive, and I think I'd rather be burned to death instead, if there was a mistake. I kind of like the idea of having my body laid out on the rocks and having the buzzards eat my dead flesh.


during the 1800s that really was a problem, so they used to bury you with a bell attached to the inside of your coffin so if you were still alive, you could ring the bell and they could dig you back up.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

US Coronavirus: Covid-19 cases fall to new lows in the US. But unvaccinated children are a 'vulnerable host' for the virus, expert says - CNN 

*Covid-19 cases fall to new lows in the US. But unvaccinated children are a 'vulnerable host' for the virus, expert says*

(CNN)Americans are finally getting a breath of fresh air, as this summer is beginning to look like a time for not only soaking in the sun but also celebrating reopenings from the pandemic.

But as the adult population gets inoculated, experts continue to draw attention to children who are not yet vaccinated.
Dr. Richina Bicette, associate medical director at Baylor College of Medicine in Houston, told CNN that children are accounting for nearly 25% of total Covid-19 cases in the US.

"As adults get vaccinated and become more protected and immune to this virus, the virus is still in the community looking for a vulnerable host and pediatric patients fit that description," Bicette explained.

And severe infections are not limited to older Americans. A study by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention examined more than 200 adolescents between the ages of 12 and 17 who were likely hospitalized primarily for Covid-19 in the first three months of 2021.

The report revealed that while there were no deaths, nearly a third were admitted to intensive care units and roughly 5% required invasive mechanical ventilation.

Children 12 and older can receive the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine, and outreach efforts have already started in the race to protect teens who are eligible.

"I wanted to come get my vaccine because it's going to benefit me, because of the summertime and also because I have to go to school," said 14-year-old Aaliyah Jennings, who told CNN she received her first vaccine dose on Friday in New York.
On June 10, vaccine advisers will meet with the US Federal Drug Administration to discuss allowing Covid-19 vaccines for children 11 and under.

Nearly 63% of adults in the US have received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine as of Saturday morning, CDC data shows.

*We aren't there yet, but we're getting closer*
Despite that less than half of the total US population is fully vaccinated -- at about 42% -- there's been progress in how people feel about the impact of the coronavirus pandemic on their lives.

Two-thirds, or 66%, of adults in America say their lives are at least somewhat back to normalcy, according to a new Gallup survey.

"Almost all demographic subgroups of the population show large shifts since last fall in reports that their lives are back to normal," the survey says.

The US averaged about 14,300 new cases per day over the last week, down from nearly 71,300 daily in mid-April, according to Johns Hopkins University data. During the country's peak of infections last winter, the daily average of new cases eclipsed 250,000.

States are noticing the progress. Mass vaccination sites in Massachusetts will begin closing this month, Gov. Charlie Baker said in a news release, touting that 79% of adult residents have received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine.

New Jersey passed a bill this week to end the public health emergency initiated by the Covid-19 pandemic, as limits on group gatherings across the state are lifted.

Meanwhile, Hawaii has moved to loosen some of its restrictions as it reaches a vaccine milestone. Gov. David Ige said Friday that he's ending all restrictions for inter-county travel on June 15, touting that 52% of his state's population is fully vaccinated.
"The easing of travel restrictions is a direct result of our robust vaccination rate, and a community that sacrificed and did what it had to do over the past year and a half to stop the spread of Covid-19," Ige said.

*Companies push for return to normalcy*
President Joe Biden's goal of vaccinating 70% of adults with at least one dose of Covid-19 vaccine by July 4 has proven difficult, to say the least, and incentives ranging from scholarships to lotteries are being offered by states to drive demand for vaccines.

Now, enter free beer.
This week, Anheuser-Busch teamed up with the White House in promising a round of free beers to those 21 and older if the country reaches its goal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2021)

These cheap ass incentives are pathetic . How about mass media coverage displaying the names of anti-vaxxers that have died from Covid in the last 2 months . The list could be An Energetic reality check and motivate more idiots to get the shot. Nothing more stupid than an antivaxxing selfish bastard.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These cheap ass incentives are pathetic . How about mass media coverage displaying the names of anti-vaxxers that have died from Covid in the last 2 months . The list could be An Energetic reality check and motivate more idiots to get the shot. Nothing more stupid than an antivaxxing selfish bastard.


Maybe the media should start talking about what happened to Eric Clapton first. It's amazing how the media can be so quiet about a living guitar legend losing his ability to play as a result of the jab.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These cheap ass incentives are pathetic . How about mass media coverage displaying the names of anti-vaxxers that have died from Covid in the last 2 months . The list could be An Energetic reality check and motivate more idiots to get the shot. Nothing more stupid than an antivaxxing selfish bastard.


Anything that works is fine by me, cash, lotteries, free beer and free game tickets as carrots, or moron of the day/month posters as sticks. Maybe a tax discount for those with POV, since those who refuse vaccination cost everybody more money in the long run. When the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use statues it will crank up the heat on those who refuse vaccination, with health care insurance companies making stupidity a preexisting condition and more employers will require it too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Maybe the media should start talking about what happened to Eric Clapton first. It's amazing how the media can be so quiet about a living guitar legend losing his ability to play as a result of the jab.


Pandemic Blues: Eric Clapton postpones entire 2021 European tour to 2022 - Music News - ABC News Radio (abcnewsradioonline.com) 

More fake news, not a thing about vaccine issues here, or on his own website. Maybe check the news you are getting from the anti vaxxer sites, they are not reliable sources.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Pandemic Blues: Eric Clapton postpones entire 2021 European tour to 2022*

*Eric Clapton* had been scheduled to return to the concert stage this May and June for a tour of Europe, but Slowhand has now officially postponed most of his dates until 2022 because of the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic.

A message on Clapton's official website reads, "Due to ongoing COVID restrictions to mass gatherings in Europe, Eric Clapton will be postponing all of the following 2021 dates and moving them to new dates in 2022. Eric is anxiously awaiting the opportunity to get back out on the road and perform."

The note adds, "Fans should retain their tickets, as they will be honored on the new rescheduled dates listed below."

The mainland Europe portion of his trek, which was supposed to get underway May 26 in Milan, Italy, now will kick off on May 17, 2022, with a show in Zurich, Switzerland. The tour will wind down with a June 21-22, 2022, stand in Moscow that originally was scheduled for this June 22-23.

Clapton also has a four-show engagement at London's famed Royal Albert Hall booked for this May 14, 15, 17 and 18, but these gigs also are expected to be rescheduled soon.

Here are all of Clapton's rescheduled concerts:


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pandemic Blues: Eric Clapton postpones entire 2021 European tour to 2022 - Music News - ABC News Radio (abcnewsradioonline.com)
> 
> More fake news, not a thing about vaccine issues here, or on his own website. Maybe check the news you are getting from the anti vaxxer sites, they are not reliable sources.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


It's not fake news.









Eric Clapton's Anti-Vaccine Diatribe Blames 'Propaganda' for 'Disastrous' Experience


Hall of Famer, who also appeared on Van Morrison’s single in December, expressed opinions to anti-lockdown activist




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Maybe the media should start talking about what happened to Eric Clapton first. It's amazing how the media can be so quiet about a living guitar legend losing his ability to play as a result of the jab.


Yeah sure, like what an idiot he is. He should have discussed getting vaccinated with his doctor first because he is a high risk individual who should not get the vaccine. He even states so in the Rolling Stone article. He is such a stupid rich fuck.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Almost certainly having your heart so affected in one's youth is will surely come back to also affect them in adulthood, and likely cause premature death.


Covid-19 has caused over 3.5 million premature deaths.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> It's not fake news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would think he would mention it on his website or facebook page. So I guess everybody shouldn't take all vaccines because a celerity had a bad experience that he has apparently recovered from.

So much for slowhand's judgement, perhaps he should stick to playing guitar:

"In the letter, Clapton also discussed discovering “heroes” like anti-lockdown U.K. politician Desmond Swayne as well as similarly-minded (and some would argue conspiratorial) YouTube channels".

I guess Eric should have gone for the mRNA vaccines, though he is an old man and wisely decided to get the jab, apparently he's making a full recovery. He should definitely go for a Pfizer for the second shot, most people in the UK got the Oxford AZ vaccine, though it's not approved for use in America


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Covid-19 has caused over 3.5 million premature deaths.


Is that more or less than rock and roll has caused?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 6, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> These cheap ass incentives are pathetic . How about mass media coverage displaying the names of anti-vaxxers that have died from Covid in the last 2 months . The list could be An Energetic reality check and motivate more idiots to get the shot. Nothing more stupid than an antivaxxing selfish bastard.


Yeah, it ought to be one big splashy lottery. The odds are tiny anyway, so make it enough to attract the math-illiterate by the big number. It works with the other lotteries, why not the covid ones?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 6, 2021)

So, Clapton has a full dose of vaccine, got through side effects and now that he has a level of immunity is advocating for others to not be vaccinated.

Makes sense

Way to be a rebel there Eric


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Is that more or less than rock and roll has caused?


Nice deflection.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2021)

You're fucking dumb, peej


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, it ought to be one big splashy lottery. The odds are tiny anyway, so make it enough to attract the math-illiterate by the big number. It works with the other lotteries, why not the covid ones?


And casinos should get something in the works as well. Those places attract some of the biggest idiots and I am sure plenty of antivaxxers because, as we know, idiot and antivax go hand in hand. even a free pack of cigarettes might just be enough of a draw. No entry into the casino for a free pack of cigs unless you get poked. Lol.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

If your miracle vaccine works so well, why are you so afraid of being around the unvaccinated? Asymptomatic spread? Um, you have to worry about that from vaxxed people too, because as Fauci clearly says, the jab doesn't prevent infection it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid. That's also why Fauci says that vaccinated people need to keep wearing masks, "to protect the vulnerable" from their asymptomatic spread, it's not to protect you from the unvaccinated. The simple reality is that people who get the jab and get infected with covid are 95% likely to be asymptomatic, but unvaccinated are around 35% likely to be asymptomatic. Seems to me that based on those numbers, the vaccinated people are the bigger risk to the vulnerable population.


----------



## mooray (Jun 6, 2021)

So now you care about the vulnerable population..?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> *If your miracle vaccine works so well, why are you so afraid of being around the unvaccinated? Asymptomatic spread? *Um, you have to worry about that from vaxxed people too, because as Fauci clearly says, the jab doesn't prevent infection it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid. That's also why Fauci says that vaccinated people need to keep wearing masks, "to protect the vulnerable" from their asymptomatic spread, it's not to protect you from the unvaccinated. The simple reality is that people who get the jab and get infected with covid are 95% likely to be asymptomatic, but unvaccinated are around 35% likely to be asymptomatic. Seems to me that based on those numbers, the vaccinated people are the bigger risk to the vulnerable population.


I didn't get past this part.

It is because people are being tricked into believing shit that they have no reason to think that they 'know' anything about. 

And if not for all the trolling spam that propaganda trolls pushing the same stuff you are here defending in a spam like fashion, they would be listening to their local doctors. 

The bullshit bro-science that is pushed online just muddies the waters and turns people into belligerent know it all's ready and primed (due to the perpetual trolling attack (foreign and domestic)) to karen or worse at the use of a couple pre-programmed trigger words or they lose their jobs because they turned into giant assholes to their coworkers over the last decade that our nation has been under this cyber warfare.

Whatever type of crazy people push needs to be shown to be the bullshit that it is. Trolls are getting paid to push the lying cherry picked hate inducing narratives that the worlds dictators are using to keep their cults sending them money (oh wait that is just Trump now, the others just take it right from their people to fund their whims).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> If your miracle vaccine works so well, why are you so afraid of being around the unvaccinated? Asymptomatic spread? Um, you have to worry about that from vaxxed people too, because as Fauci clearly says, the jab doesn't prevent infection it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid. That's also why Fauci says that vaccinated people need to keep wearing masks, "to protect the vulnerable" from their asymptomatic spread, it's not to protect you from the unvaccinated. The simple reality is that people who get the jab and get infected with covid are 95% likely to be asymptomatic, but unvaccinated are around 35% likely to be asymptomatic. Seems to me that based on those numbers, the vaccinated people are the bigger risk to the vulnerable population.


Not all people respond equally to vaccines, some people have weak immune systems and will develop asymptomatic or mild cases of covid. People wear masks to protect the vulnerable, those with no immunity or who are taking a variety of medications and chemotherapy that compromise immunity. Then there are children who cannot yet be vaccinated and those who won't be vaccinated because they are stupid and believe bullshit.

You claim to be allergenic to the point of certain death, not even a doctor can vaccinate you in a clinic, so people wear masks for you too and having as many people vaccinated as possible is in your own self interest. The person you convince not to get vaccinated might be the one who infects and kills you. Some people might consider that suicide or death by stupidity, worthy of a Darwin award. You seem to be trying to fuck yourself pretty hard, if you are so allergenic as you claim, that you dare not get vaccinated even by a doctor who has your EpiPen ready to go incase an anaphylaxis.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Analysis of Asymptomatic and Presymptomatic Transmission in SARS-CoV-2 Outbreak, Germany, 2020


Presymptomatic Transmission of SARS-CoV-2




wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ is a nihilist Qtard.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> PJ is a nihilist Qtard.


Even tho I voted for Biden?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> PJ is a nihilist Qtard.


i remember when she cried about being mean to nazis before telling a tall tale about nearly killing a nazi 

complete phony sack of shit


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

So you claim to be a democrat that pushes Russian propaganda, interesting.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> So, Clapton has a full dose of vaccine, got through side effects and now that he has a level of immunity is advocating for others to not be vaccinated.
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Way to be a rebel there Eric


Clapton is an asshole. Once I read Patty Boyd’s book, I couldn’t look at him the same.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Clapton is an asshole. Once I read Patty Boyd’s book, I couldn’t look at him the same.


So he's another Ted Nugent?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So he's another Ted Nugent?


Without the tone


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So he's another Ted Nugent?


Much more talented but still an asshole.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

Never was that much of a Clapton fan,thought he was over rated.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 6, 2021)

Just read that the USA as surpassed 300 million shots administered .

Found that to be an interesting number when 332 million are recorded to live here .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2021)

Maybe he’s overrated. I was never a huge fan but I don’t think you can deny his talent. 

It doesn’t matter now anyway. He got the vaccine and now he can’t play. lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

Maybe it was I just didn't care for his music as a solo artist, back in the 60's and 70's there were many great talents, I preferred Steve Winwood for one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 6, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Just read that the USA as surpassed 300 million shots administered .
> 
> Found that to be an interesting number when 332 million are recorded to live here .


A lot of people got two shots


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2021)

I like his bluesy stuff better from Derek and the Dominos. As for guitar gods from that era, I put BB, Page and Hendrix at the top of my list.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

So many great talents back then, it's pretty pathetic these days. The real test was seeing them live and it showed who was a studio product and who was pure talent. A few of my favorite performers live was Crosby,Stills Nash and Young,Grace Slick and Joe Cocker.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

Clapton was better before he played a Fender


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

That photo actually got him in trouble with Fender


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)

I could have gone to Woodstock but was a little too young to know what I was missing. My best friends mother and older sister went and invited us along but we thought we would have more fun on our own without supervision staying home, wish I had been a couple years older.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 6, 2021)

You guys are a bit older than I am.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 6, 2021)

SpaceGrease said:


> Just read that the USA as surpassed 300 million shots administered .
> 
> Found that to be an interesting number when 332 million are recorded to live here .


Some vaccines are 2 shot doses?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I like his bluesy stuff better from Derek and the Dominos. As for guitar gods from that era, I put BB, Page and Hendrix at the top of my list.


Dig that list. 

One of my personal favorites from a few years later is Angus Young. May not be as technical as some but it just plain ol rocks.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So you claim to be a democrat that pushes Russian propaganda, interesting.


No, I'm registered with no party affiliation, however I do often vote for Democrats. I've never voted for a Republican yet, but I guess it's not too late to start.


captainmorgan said:


> So many great talents back then, it's pretty pathetic these days. The real test was seeing them live and it showed who was a studio product and who was pure talent. A few of my favorite performers live was Crosby,Stills Nash and Young,Grace Slick and Joe Cocker.


Yeah, I agree with that. Clapton was best with Cream IMO. I definitely prefer Neil Young, have seen him several times including surprise performances at small venues, such a treat. I even met him at a bio-diesel gas station in santa cruz once. He was there with Peggy, and couldn't quite figure out how to use the bio-diesel pump, so I helped him out. I will say tho, he lost a lot of points with me when he left his wife for fucking Daryl Hannah a few years ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


>


Gotta love Jorma on guitar, seen him several times.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


>


First time I ever saw Phish, they were opening for Santana at Shoreline Amphitheater back in 92 (I think, maybe 93). I'll tell you, those bikers who came to see Santana sure were confused when they saw a dude in a dress playing a vacuum cleaner solo.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Pretty cool, looks like Red Rocks is back in business, and hey look.. no covid vaccine requirement: *








Covid-19 Guidelines - Red Rocks Amphitheatre


COVID-19 event and venue protocols to help you and others be safe while having fun during your Red Rocks outing.




www.redrocksonline.com




*


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pretty cool, looks like Red Rocks is back in business, and hey look.. no covid vaccine requirement: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect, another stupid spreader event. 

You're not anti-vax, you're pro-pandemic.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Perfect, another stupid spreader event.


Event? More like 100 events just at that one venue between now and Fall: https://www.redrocksonline.com/events/

You are welcome to stay home.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Event? More like 100 events just at that one venue between now and Fall: https://www.redrocksonline.com/events/
> 
> You are welcome to stay home.


I'm vaccinated, no worries here, stupid spreader.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> I'm vaccinated, no worries here, stupid spreader.


You seem worried.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Event? More like 100 events just at that one venue between now and Fall: https://www.redrocksonline.com/events/
> 
> You are welcome to stay home.


You realize that staying home is not a parallel to going to events, same as how wearing a mask is not a parallel to not wearing a mask? I see this false equivalence all the time with the rednecks thinking that wearing a mask is offensive, as if trying not to spread something and spreading something are just "different", like shitting your pants and not shitting your pants are peer ideas.



PJ Diaz said:


> You seem worried.


Remember when you tried to defend your one in a million statistics worry by saying that you basically live very tentatively taking super safe driving routes to avoid injuries and you don't do anything fun because you can get hurt? Those were good times.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You seem worried.


You seem desperate.

Is this you?



https://m.facebook.com/deejayjohnpiazza/


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> You realize that staying home is not a parallel to going to events, same as how wearing a mask is not a parallel to not wearing a mask? I see this false equivalence all the time with the rednecks thinking that wearing a mask is offensive, as if trying not to spread something and spreading something are just "different", like shitting your pants and not shitting your pants are peer ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when you tried to defend your one in a million statistics worry by saying that you basically live very tentatively taking super safe driving routes to avoid injuries and you don't do anything fun because you can get hurt? Those were good times.


Yeah I remember saying that I take the backroads because they are safer than the highway (and it's a nicer drive too). Nor sure what your point is, but I wear a mask, and I'm not a redneck. If anything I'm an ultra-liberal, but somehow since that's outside of your norm, you just assume that I'm a stereotype in your mind.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> You seem desperate.
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> ...


If it is, do you need a DJ?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> If it is, do you need a DJ?


Thanks for confirming that, John. Nah, I would hire some real musicians, never understood the dj thing.


----------



## mooray (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah I remember saying that I take the backroads because they are safer than the highway (and it's a nicer drive too). Nor sure what your point is, but I wear a mask, and I'm not a redneck. If anything I'm an ultra-liberal, but somehow since that's outside of your norm, you just assume that I'm a stereotype in your mind.


No no, my angle here has nothing to do with politics. My point was about the likely hypocritical nature when you bring up those one person in a million stats, as if to imply that you don't engage in one in a million activities everyday, but then you doubled and tripled down in order to give the appearance of being consistent. And of course it's great to be consistent, but you pigeonholed yourself into either being a liar, or a bubble boy and you chose bubble boy, but now you're out here with some nerve talking about people being worried when you were the one being irrationally worried, so we're back to liar/hypocrite. You're just yo-yo'ing playing different roles as they suit you and against whomever you're arguing with at the time.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> No no, my angle here has nothing to do with politics. My point was about the likely hypocritical nature when you bring up those one person in a million stats, as if to imply that you don't engage in one in a million activities everyday, but then you doubled and tripled down in order to give the appearance of being consistent. And of course it's great to be consistent, but you pigeonholed yourself into either being a liar, or a bubble boy and you chose bubble boy, but now you're out here with some nerve taking about people being worried when you were the one being irrationally worried, so we're back to liar/hypocrite.


No, it's just that my personal assessment is that there are still potential long-term risks to consider which we don't have the numbers for yet, and I'm not interested in being a guinea pig. Also with my specific medical history, the risks of a vax injury are also higher than most. I'm sorry that it upsets you that I don't think everyone, including myself should get an experimental injection which doesn't even prevent infection, but only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid. Additional I believe in personal choice, and don't think that people should me required to get a jab in order to continue having personal freedoms.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah I remember saying that I take the backroads because they are safer than the highway (and it's a nicer drive too). Nor sure what your point is, but I wear a mask, and I'm not a redneck. If anything I'm an ultra-liberal, but somehow since that's outside of your norm, you just assume that I'm a stereotype in your mind.


That's mighty white of you John, but you're far too selfish to be a liberal, even a moderate one.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Thanks for confirming that, John. Nah, I would hire some real musicians, never understood the dj thing.


You know the truth is that most party DJ's make a better living than your typical professional musician.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> That's mighty white of you John, but you're far too selfish to be a liberal, even a moderate one.


Interesting. I consider myself very open minded, and grew up in one of the most liberal cities in the country.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You know the truth is that most party DJ's make a better living than your typical professional musician.


You're slipping, super lib.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> You're slipping, super lib.


Are you claiming that I'm wrong?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


>


Tobacco picking money afforded my first 8track and it was Joe Cocker - played it my brother's Maverick. Pioneer speakers. 
Have seen Joe Bonamassa in London - great performance. Neil Young was seen there too. 
Hard to imagine life without amplifiers.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Are you claiming that I'm wrong?


No, just that you come off as a super capitalist with a comment like that. Tosh would be proud.


----------



## mooray (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, it's just that my personal assessment is that there are still potential long-term risks to consider which we don't have the numbers for yet, and I'm not interested in being a guinea pig. Also with my specific medical history, the risks of a vax injury are also higher than most. I'm sorry that it upsets you that I don't think everyone, including myself should get an experimental injection which doesn't even prevent infection, but only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid. Additional I believe in personal choice, and don't think that people should me required to get a jab in order to continue having personal freedoms.


Ohhhhh so you're in a vulnerable class. Yeah, I can imagine how that would worry you. Too bad your sympathies for people in those vulnerable positions don't extend beyond yourself, but I guess you're out here championing for people in your specific situation? Hmm, I definitely don't remember comments like, "as long as you don't have issues with vaccines, you should consider getting vaccinated", but my memory is probably slipping.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ohhhhh so you're in a vulnerable class. Yeah, I can imagine how that would worry you. Too bad your sympathies for people in those vulnerable positions don't extend beyond yourself, but I guess you're out here championing for people in your specific situation? Hmm, I definitely don't remember comments like, "as long as you don't have issues with vaccines, you should consider getting vaccinated", but my memory is probably slipping.


John smells badly of upper middle class Marin county white, just like Sean hannity


----------



## mooray (Jun 6, 2021)

Marin County, ha. It's funny for so many people in the bay to basically be millionaires, but not really because they won't cash out and prefer to stay and deal with stolen mail and tweeker hobos and street poopers.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> No, just that you come off as a super capitalist with a comment like that. Tosh would be proud.


The fact that musicians are underpaid somehow makes me a super capitalist? Um ok.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> John smells badly of upper middle class Marin county white, just like Sean hannity


I live in the south Santa Cruz county. The demographics here aren't super white. Try again.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I live in the south Santa Cruz county. The demographics here aren't super white. Try again.


Oh, my bad, I think you mentiontion that before. 

Shouldn't you be working on a soundtrack for drunks?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

The Roots of Today’s Anti-Vaccine Movement


Here’s the latest news from the global pandemic.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## mooray (Jun 6, 2021)

They crack down on outdoor growing out there?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

mooray said:


> They crack down on outdoor growing out there?


There's a lot of big legal operations but there's still a lot of illegal ops too which do get busted. This place is pretty right next door to the CSA I belong to where I get my weekly organic produce box: https://coastalstarfarm.com/


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Oh, my bad, I think you mentiontion that before.
> 
> Shouldn't you be working on a soundtrack for drunks?


Naw, I work live events not studio. I'm not a DJ and my name isn't John btw.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, I work live events not studio. I'm not a DJ and my name isn't John btw.


Oh, okay. Anyhow, keep your mask on, PJ stupid spreader.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You guys are a bit older than I am.


I'm 63 and have a surf band


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Oh, okay. Anyhow, keep your mask on, PJ stupid spreader.


You keep yours on too, since as Fauci reminds us, the jab doesn't stop infection, it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm 63 and have a surf band


 Dick Dale is one of the loudest concerts I've ever worked (right next to Pete Entwistle, who's tied with Bassnectar for loudest bass). He used to hang his amp from the ceiling because it was cranked up so high, it was super sensitive to vibrations.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dick Dale is one of the loudest concerts I've ever worked (right next to Pete Entwistle, who's tied with Bassnectar for loudest bass). He used to hang his amp from the ceiling because it was cranked up so high, it was super sensitive to vibrations.


No, he hung his reverb unit to keep the springs from crashing on flimsy stages

BTDT


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You keep yours on too, since as Fauci reminds us, the jab doesn't stop infection, it only prevents the clinical symptoms associated with covid.











COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

I was at a Dick Dale concert in Eugene after Pulp Fiction re-energized his career, and at one point he started talking about how the last time he surfed, he had to surf *really fast* because the next wave was toxic- a voice from the crowd said
"Okay.. Thank You..."

it was my drummer


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The fact that musicians are underpaid somehow makes me a super capitalist? Um ok.


You offered me a dj service, I said I would hire real musicians, at which point you bragged that DJ's make more money. Please point me to the post where you were advocating for under paid artists, PJ stupid spreader


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dick Dale is one of the loudest concerts I've ever worked (right next to Pete Entwistle, who's tied with Bassnectar for loudest bass). He used to hang his amp from the ceiling because it was cranked up so high, it was super sensitive to vibrations.


This guy?









Bassnectar Faces Sexual Abuse Allegations - SF Weekly


The DJ, who cut his teeth at Burning Man, faces multiple accusations from female fans.




www.sfweekly.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No, he hung his reverb unit to keep the springs from crashing on flimsy stages
> 
> BTDT


Oh right, my mistake.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> You offered me a dj service, I said I would hire real musicians, at which point you bragged that DJ's make more money. Please point me to the post where you were advocating for under paid artists, PJ stupid spreader


I didn't offer you a service, because I'm not a DJ, that was a sarcastic joke. Sorry you didn't pick up on that. The fact that musicians generally make less than DJ's is not a joke, and not something I'm bragging about, it's just a sad reality.

Yeah, the reason that I've paid for years of piano lessons for my kids, and my profession is in live music is because I don't value musicians. Sure buddy, that makes a lot of sense..


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

One of my songs was used in a Mazda commercial in the '90s


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Lorin fucked up for sure. I was never really a fan of his, but he somehow sold a lot of tickets to shows. Same thing with Eek-A-Mouse.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> COVID-19 Vaccination
> 
> 
> COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.
> ...











Fauci: Early COVID-19 vaccines will only prevent symptoms, not block the virus


At Yahoo Finance's All Markets Summit, Dr. Anthony Fauci outlines the key goals of COVID-19 vaccine candidates racing to the finish line.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

Bassnectar is harmful


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I was at a Dick Dale concert in Eugene after Pulp Fiction re-energized his career, and at one point he started talking about how the last time he surfed, he had to surf *really fast* because the next wave was toxic- a voice from the crowd said
> "Okay.. Thank You..."
> 
> it was my drummer


How do you know when the stage is level?

When the drummer is drooling out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

No, and no


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Fauci: Early COVID-19 vaccines will only prevent symptoms, not block the virus
> 
> 
> At Yahoo Finance's All Markets Summit, Dr. Anthony Fauci outlines the key goals of COVID-19 vaccine candidates racing to the finish line.
> ...


That article is from October of 2020, you need to keep up with the science, PJ stupid spreader.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

I also played live on a KIA commercial


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> That article is from October of 2020, you need to keep up with the science, PJ stupid spreader.


So there are different vaccines out now?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So there are different vaccines out now?


You really are just dumber than dog shit, huh?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> You really are just dumber than dog shit, huh?


So you are saying what Fauci asserted turned out to be wrong? Hmm, I'm confused.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Hmm, I'm confused.


Yep


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> That article is from October of 2020, you need to keep up with the science, PJ stupid spreader.


Interestingly enough he said the exact same thing during an interview in March of this year.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Yep


So you're saying Fauci was wrong, and still is. Interesting.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers are a danger to other anti-vaxxers

I can live with that


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Anti-vaxxers are a danger to other anti-vaxxers
> 
> I can live with that


I mean, that is the theoretical reality of it, right? Of course also by that logic, at the same time vaxxers would also be a danger to anti-vaxxers, since vaxxers are more likely to be asymptomatic, but it's anti-vaxxers' own choice to not be "protected" by the jab, so fuck em right? 

I can live with that too.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you're saying Fauci was wrong, and still is. Interesting.


Nah, I posted the CDC guidelines for fully vaccinated adults, which contradicted you mask recommendation.

Why are you so dumb?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I mean, that is the theoretical reality of it, right? Of course also by that logic, at the same time vaxxers would also be a danger to anti-vaxxers, since vaxxers are more likely to be asymptomatic, but it's anti-vaxxers' own choice to not be "protected" by the jab, so fuck em right?
> 
> I can live with that too.


Fully vaccinated adults can't shed spike proteins, PJ stupid spreader.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Nah, I posted the CDC guidelines for fully vaccinated adults, which contradicted you mask recommendation.
> 
> Why are you so dumb?


SARS-CoV-2, is actually the virus that causes COVID-19 (the disease), so your CDC link says the same thing that I'm saying: it stops the clinical symptoms of covid-19, but does not prevent infection from the SARS-CoV-2 virus. I'm sorry that you don't understand what you are reading on the CDC page you posted.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Fully vaccinated adults can't shed spike proteins, PJ stupid spreader.


I said that they can be asymptomatic, which is what Fauci also says. Do you suddenly no longer agree with Fauci?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I said that they can be asymptomatic, which is what Fauci also says. Do you suddenly no longer agree with Fauci?


Much like the radical right, you really are fixated on this fauci guy.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Much like the radical right, you really are fixated on this fauci guy.


I'm just trying to use a common set of facts, and I thought that you considered him to be a reference point, no?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm just trying to use a common set of facts, and I thought that you considered him to be a reference point, no?


Never mentioned him, do try to keep up, PJ stupid spreader.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Never mentioned him, do try to keep up, PJ stupid spreader.


Let me know when you figure out the difference between SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Let me know when you figure out the difference between SARS-CoV-2 and COVID-19.


What does that have to do with your unhealthy fixation on this fauci guy?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I mean, that is the theoretical reality of it, right? Of course also by that logic, at the same time vaxxers would also be a danger to anti-vaxxers, since vaxxers are more likely to be asymptomatic, but it's anti-vaxxers' own choice to not be "protected" by the jab, so fuck em right?
> 
> I can live with that too.


People's personal choices cease to be personal when they affect others


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> People's personal choices cease to be personal when they affect others


That goes both ways though, right?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> What does that have to do with your unhealthy fixation on this fauci guy?


I thought he was the leading foremost expert on the subject. If not, who's statements on the subject should we consider truthful? I'm happy to look into alternate scientific opinions, I just thought that he was the expert.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I thought he was the leading foremost expert on the subject. If not, who's statements on the subject should we consider truthful? I'm happy to look into alternate scientific opinions, I just thought that he was the expert.


PJ stupid spreader, you can argue until you're blue in the face,but the CDC says fully vaccinated adults can return to normal activities without a mask, contrary to you earlier claims. Keep your mask on, sweat heart.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

Perpetuating a pandemic that ruined the livelihoods of musicians he claims to support, too funny.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Perpetuating a pandemic that ruined the livelihood of musicians he claims to support, too funny.


Yeah, the same musicians who I produced live streams for, free of charge throughout the pandemic, were very thankful.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That goes both ways though, right?


I suppose that would depend on one's inference


----------



## WinterSoldier89 (Jun 6, 2021)

The vaccine makes you able to pass over to the other world, yes sir


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I suppose that would depend on one's inference


So where do you draw the line? Say drugs for example? Some might argue "freedom of choice" while others could argue "detriment to society". The determination of "who's right" seems to generally lie within the bias of the judge. Does that make it right?


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the same musicians who I produced live streams for, free of charge throughout the pandemic, were very thankful.


Yeah, We're all mother Teresa online. But if true that is the least a stupid spreader like you could do. Do want a cake?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 6, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, We're all mother Teresa online. But if true that is the least a stupid spreader like you could do. Do want a cake?


Naw, you'd just shed your spiked proteins all over the frosting.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, you'd just shed your spiked proteins all over the frosting.


PJ stupid spreader, but I insist we do something. You are an absolute saint for doing your free podcast thingy for the musicians you claim to support so much.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> PJ stupid spreader, but I insist we do something. You are an absolute saint for doing your free podcast thingy for the musicians you claim to support so much.


You want me to do one for you too bro? Do you have any original tunes? I can do a 3-camera shoot live from your backyard, as long as you have fast enough internet that I can plug an ethernet wire into.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You want me to do one for you too bro? Do you have any original tunes? I can do a 3-camera shoot live from your backyard, as long as you have fast enough internet that I can plug an ethernet wire into.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Thank you, I do get that comment often.
> 
> In all seriousness though, for anyone wanting to produce professional quality multi-camera livestreams or recordings at home, I highly recommend the Blackmagic ATEM Mini Pro, or really anything in the ATEM line.


I like analog too but ethernet with no wifi in this day and age? I got wifi with my $50 digital microscope.

Too many buttons.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 7, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I like analog too but ethernet with no wifi in this day and age? I got wifi with my $50 digital microscope.
> 
> Too many buttons.


The hardware streaming encoder that the ATEM Mini has requires a hard line connection, although the latest software update does allow for cellphone tethering via USB-C, but I don't trust cell phone connectivity for a professional level livestream. I wouldn't be surprised if Blackmagic comes out with a wifi version or adapter in the future though. Their stuff is top notch. Also if you want a professional video editor for free, get their Davinci Resolve software.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> The prices on their ATEM hardware are amazing. You can get the low end streaming switcher for under $300.
> 
> View attachment 4918078


Reported as spam


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm 63 and have a surf band


Just a few years older than me.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> What does that have to do with your unhealthy fixation on this fauci guy?


You can tell he hates Fauci. Just like all the other Liberals.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> So you claim to be a democrat that pushes Russian propaganda, interesting.









Im guessing that if you took any position that the Russian military has been doing programming on people with you will end up with just about the same kind of numbers of the above. 

So about 10%(+/- a few %) of non-Trump/Republican radicalized voters will still fall for the propaganda but still care enough about other real issues (such as not selling out to a foreign dictator or education) to still vote for the Democrats. The ones that are closest to be pushed into the troll to get to not vote category from the 'left'. By getting radicalized to argue about these hot button trigger topics with their friends/family, regardless of 'side', makes for good arguments during the holidays.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


>


Love Joe Cocker. Only Joe could cover a Beatles song and make it better. 

This is another great cover.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 7, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> One of my songs was used in a Mazda commercial in the '90s


Zoom zoom


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, the same musicians who I produced live streams for, free of charge throughout the pandemic, were very thankful.


Everyone who believes this, please say so


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 7, 2021)

2nd Pfizer shot complete! since i went all the way..






just because.






whooooooweee got me myself another 10% off Safeway up to $200! where's my AK47? why do red states get better gear/swag?..you know home and homeland security all in one magnificent piece of metal?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> 2nd Pfizer shot complete!


Did you get a prize?


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2021)

*Vaccinations among care home staff soar*
Concerted push to overcome language, hesitancy barriers pushes rate to as much as 80 per cent








Jun 2021: Vaccinations among care home staff soar


The COVID-19 vaccination rate among Manitoba’s estimated 10,000 personal care home workers has jumped to as high as 80 per cent, following a campaign to improve immunizations among staff, includ...



www.winnipegfreepress.com





It was about 30%, now between 70-80%. It says that the Engish barrier was part of the problem with the concent form. Also doing vaccinations on site at the homes increased the vacinations 10%. Got to make it easy for people.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Also if you want a professional video editor for free, get their Davinci Resolve software.


Now that I may have use for. The wife has a bunch of home movies from when she was a kid that were put on VCR and I have a TV/VCR card in my old XP computer that I've used to copy the VCR tapes to MP4s. Only done one so far that's 2hours long and no sound with them as they were originally done with super8 film. Would be nice if she could do voice overlays to describe the scenes and action. My sister had our old home movies my dad was nuts about doing too so I could get them off her and make MP4s out of them and do the same. Some kiddie porn in there tho with me and my sister in the bathtub or running around nekkid when we were like 3 and 5. lol

Thanks for that tip!


----------



## printer (Jun 7, 2021)

Second shot booked for Friday.


----------



## RediJedi13 (Jun 7, 2021)

Cannabis is the cure


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 7, 2021)

RediJedi13 said:


> Cannabis is the cure


Everyone who made or liked this post is retarded


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

The Delta Virus Variant Has the World on Edge. What to Know. | Barron's (barrons.com) 

*The Delta Virus Variant Has the World on Edge. What to Know.*

In the Chinese province of Guangdong, authorities are rushing to quash an outbreak of a worrying Covid-19 variant before it can spread. Officials are instituting lockdowns, compulsory testing campaigns, flight cancellations, and other serious measures.

What has the Chinese officials so concerned is that the outbreak appears to be tied to a Covid-19 variant known as the Delta variant, formerly referred to as the Indian variant. That’s the variety that is thought to have played a key part in the explosive outbreak in India in April and May, and it has the world on edge.

Scientific understanding continues to develop, but early information suggests that while fully vaccinated people are well protected, it poses a serious threat to unvaccinated and partially vaccinated people and populations.
“The most vulnerable individuals to variant B. 1.617.2 are those that have not been fully vaccinated, which accounts for a significant proportion of the global population, especially in Latin America, Asia and Africa,” J.P. Morgan analyst David Mackie wrote in a Monday research note.

First identified in India in October, the variant became a pressing worry in recent months. The World Health Organization designated it a variant of interest in April, and named it a variant of concern on May 11.
According to a risk assessment published June 3 by Public Health England, a U.K. agency, the variant appears to be more transmissible than the original version of the virus that causes Covid-19. It is now the dominant variant in the U.K.

The risk assessment also suggests that there may be a higher risk of hospitalization in cases caused by the Delta variant, though that conclusion is less robust. 

Public Health England says that a single dose of a two-dose vaccine offers significantly less protection against the Delta variant than it does against other versions of the virus. Two vaccine doses offers far more protection.

A paper published by Public Health England, which hasn’t yet been peer reviewed, found that vaccine effectiveness against the Delta variant after a single dose of the AstraZeneca (ticker: AZN) or the Pfizer (PFE) vaccines was 33.5%, compared with 51.1% for the so-called U.K. variant. After two doses, the difference was far less dramatic. The Pfizer vaccine was 87.9% effective against the Delta variant after two doses, compared with 93.4% effective against the U.K. variant, according to the Public Health England paper.

A paper published in _The Lancet_ on June 3, based on a laboratory study, found that the Delta variant elicited lower antibody levels in people vaccinated with the Pfizer vaccine than other variants did.

The CDC has named the Delta variant a variant of interest, though it hasn’t upgraded it to the category of variant of concern. The WHO, however, calls Delta one of four variants of concern globally.

In his Monday note, J.P. Morgan’s Mackie says that the variant has potential to spread quickly through unvaccinated populations. “Our reading of the evidence suggests that variant B. 1.617.2 is much more transmissible than either the original SARS-CoV-2 strain or variant B.1.1.7, but fully vaccinated individuals are well protected,” he wrote. “This means that infections will spread very rapidly through a susceptible population, as has happened in India in recent months.”

Developed countries, Mackie says, seem largely safe. In emerging markets, however, the picture is far more worrying. “India’s experience in recent months illustrates what can happen when SARS-CoV-2 variant B. 1.617.2 runs through a susceptible population,” he writes. “This argues strongly not only for faster vaccine production but also a more equal distribution. Of the 2.1 billion doses of vaccine administered thus far, 30% has gone to [developed market] countries, even though they account for only 12% of the world’s population.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

Delta Variant of Covid-19: Gangrene, Hearing Loss Linked to Dangerous - Bloomberg 

*Gangrene, Hearing Loss Show Delta Variant May Be More Severe*


Indian doctors seeing unusual symptoms in Covid-19 patients
Data from England suggest it has higher hospitalization risk
The coronavirus variant driving India’s devastating Covid-19 second wave is the most infectious to emerge so far. Doctors now want to know if it’s also more severe.

Hearing impairment, severe gastric upsets and blood clots leading to gangrene, symptoms not typically seen in Covid patients, have been linked by doctors in India to the so-called delta variant. In England and Scotland, early evidence suggests the strain -- which is also now dominant there -- carries a higher risk of hospitalization.

Delta, also known as B.1.617.2, has spread to more than 60 countries over the past six months and triggered travel curbs from Australia to the U.S. A spike in infections, fueled by the delta variant, has forced U.K. to reconsider its plans for reopening later this month, with a local report saying it may be pushed back by two weeks. Higher rates of transmission and a reduction in the effectiveness of vaccines have made understanding the strain’s effects especially critical.

“We need more scientific research to analyze if these newer clinical presentations are linked to B.1.617 or not,” said Abdul Ghafur, an infectious disease physician at the Apollo Hospital in Chennai, southern India’s largest city. Ghafur said he is seeing more Covid patients with diarrhea now than in the initial wave of the pandemic.

*‘New Enemy’*
“Last year, we thought we had learned about our new enemy, but it changed,” Ghafur said. “This virus has become so, so unpredictable.”

Stomach pain, nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, hearing loss and joint pain are among the ailments Covid patients are experiencing, according to six doctors treating patients across India. The beta and gamma variants -- first detected in South Africa and Brazil respectively -- have shown little or no evidence of triggering unusual clinical signs, according to a study by researchers from the University of New South Wales last month.

Some patients develop micro thrombi, or small blood clots, so severe that they led affected tissue to die and develop gangrene, said Ganesh Manudhane, a Mumbai cardiologist, who has treated eight patients for thrombotic complications at the Seven Hills Hospital during the past two months. Two required amputations of fingers or a foot.

“I saw three-to-four cases the whole of last year, and now it’s one patient a week,” Manudhane said.

*Baffling Clots*
India has reported 18.6 million Covid cases thus far in 2021, compared with 10.3 million last year. The delta variant was the “primary cause” behind the country’s deadlier second wave and is 50% more contagious than the alpha strain that was first spotted in the U.K., according to a recent study by an Indian government panel.

The surge in cases may have driven an increase in the frequency with which rare Covid complications are being observed. Even still, Manudhane said he is baffled by the blood clots he’s seeing in patients across age groups with no past history of coagulation-related problems.

“We suspect it could be because of the new virus variant,” he said. Manudhane is collecting data to study why some people develop the clots and others don’t.

Doctors are also finding instances of clots forming in blood vessels that supply the intestines, causing patients to experience stomach pain -- their only symptom, local media have reported.

Some Covid patients are also seeking medical care for hearing loss, swelling around the neck and severe tonsillitis, said Hetal Marfatia, an ear nose and throat surgeon at Mumbai’s King Edward Memorial Hospital.

“Every person is showing different symptoms” in the second wave, she said.

*‘Atypical Presentations’*

The unusual presentations for delta and a closely related variant known as kappa, whose spread led to a fourth lockdown in the Australian city of Melbourne, are still being confirmed, said Raina MacIntyre, a professor of global biosecurity at the University of New South Wales in Sydney. “In the meanwhile, it is important to take note of this and be aware of possible atypical presentations,” she said.

Delta Variant From India Begins to Show Its True Ugly Colors

The most alarming aspect of the current outbreak in India is the rapidity with which the virus is spreading, including to children, said Chetan Mundada, a pediatrician with the Yashoda group of hospitals in Hyderabad.

*Entire Families*
Apollo’s Ghafur said he was also seeing entire families with Covid symptoms, unlike last year when individuals dominated, reflecting an increase in household transmission caused by the delta variant.

Cases of Mucormycosis -- a rare opportunistic fungal infection -- have also been surging in India. It had infected more than 8,800 Covid patients and survivors as of May 22, forcing local health care authorities to call it an epidemic.

Even as India’s outbreak begins to ease -- daily infections have slipped to less than a quarter of the May 7 peak -- the delta variant is sparking outbreaks elsewhere, including hitherto virus havens such as Taiwan, Singapore and Vietnam, bolstering calls for mass immunization.

German politician and scientist Karl Lauterbach said Tuesday the variant will probably become more prevalent in Germany too in the coming months. “To avoid it completely seems unrealistic to me,” he said on Twitter in German. “The decisive factor is a very high vaccination rate, which reduces mortality.”

But with emerging evidence delta and at least one other variant may be adept at evading vaccine-induced antibodies, pharmaceutical companies are under pressure to tweak existing shots or develop new ones.

“New vaccines have to prepared with new variants in mind,” said Ghafur. “We can’t get ahead of the virus, but at least we can least keep up with it.”


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 8, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Did you get a prize?


yeah the 10% off coupon at grocery x 2 grocery limit $200 expiry 12.31.21..

they don't want to give this Progressive a gun.

they don't want to arm the left; only the right- is there a pattern starting to form with the GOP?

Claire McCaskill is now wearing Roger Stone glasses and it's freaking me out. soon everyone will have Roger Stone glasses. WTF, man?


----------



## xtsho (Jun 8, 2021)

Just got my second shot.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Just got my second shot.



I always have several shots, I don't stop at two.

Usually tequila or whiskey.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 8, 2021)

It looks like Delta is gonna do in a lot of Trumpers, antivaxxers, born yesterday Christians and the vulnerable.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fauci: U.S. must vaccinate more people before Delta becomes dominant Covid variant (cnbc.com) 

*Fauci says U.S. must vaccinate more people before Delta becomes dominant Covid variant in America*

KEY POINTS

U.S. health officials are scrambling to get more Americans vaccinated to keep the Covid variant Delta, first identified in India, from proliferating across the country.
“In the U.K., the Delta variant is rapidly emerging as the dominant variant ... It is replacing the B.1.1.7,” Fauci said. “We cannot let that happen in the United States.”
The Delta variant accounts for 60% of new cases in the U.K. In the U.S., it is more than 6% of cases scientists have been able to sequence, but the actual number is likely higher.
U.S. health officials are scrambling to get more Americans vaccinated to keep the Delta variant, first identified in India, from proliferating across the United States.

The variant has become the dominant strain in the U.K., accounting for an estimated 60% of new cases. It’s now more prevalent than the Alpha strain, formerly called the B.1.1.7 strain, which was first identified in the U.K., and transmission is peaking in people between the ages of 12 and 20, White House chief medical advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci said at a press briefing Tuesday.

In the U.S., the Delta variant accounts for more than 6% of cases scientists have been able to sequence, he said. The actual number is likely higher, as the U.S. is running the genetic sequence on a fraction of cases.

“In the U.K., the Delta variant is rapidly emerging as the dominant variant ... It is replacing the B.1.1.7,” Fauci said. “We cannot let that happen in the United States.”

President Joe Biden has laid out a goal of administering at least one vaccine shot to 70% of all U.S. adults by the Fourth of July. It’s a bit of a stretch with less than four weeks to go and 63.7% of the adult population having received their first shot, according to data compiled by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Roughly 53% of all U.S. adults are fully vaccinated, according to the CDC.

First detected in October, the Delta variant has spread to at least 62 countries, the World Health Organization said last week.

“We continue to observe significantly increased transmissibility and a growing number of countries reporting outbreaks associated with this variant,” the WHO said of the Delta strain last week, noting that further study was a high priority.

The Delta strain has a stranglehold on India, causing a spike in infections and deaths that has clogged hospital systems. The Indian government announced Monday that the country will soon begin providing Covid-19 vaccines for free to all adults in the country.

Fauci also said that the Delta variant is more contagious and may be associated with a higher risk of hospitalization than the original “wild type” Covid-19 strain.

Studies also show that two doses of the Pfizer or AstraZeneca shots are effective against the Delta strain, according to the National Institutes of Health.

Two doses of the Pfizer vaccine were shown to be 88% effective against the Delta variant, while two doses of the AstraZeneca shot were shown to be 60% effective against the strain, according to NIH data.

Fauci stressed the importance of getting two doses after NIH studies showed that, three weeks after being given, just one dose of either vaccine provided only 33% efficacy against the Delta variant.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 8, 2021)

'Joints for Jabs': Washington state turns to marijuana giveaways to encourage residents to get vaccinated


"Joints for Jabs" won approval from the Washington state Liquor and Cannabis Board, part of a push to reach 70% vaccination among adults by June 30.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## printer (Jun 8, 2021)

"The good news came earlier in the day when Premier Brian Pallister announced two measures to get us closer to having our lives back.

A long-promised provincial immunization card means fully vaccinated Manitobans who travel elsewhere in Canada won’t have to self-isolate for 14 days upon their return. At the same time, those fully vaccinated will see doors open to them at Manitoba’s health-care facilities so they can visit family and friends."

Darn, was not expecting this. I figured I did not need a travel trailer this year. Mind you, isolating for two weeks is no big deal for me, kind of my normal life as of late.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 9, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> 'Joints for Jabs': Washington state turns to marijuana giveaways to encourage residents to get vaccinated
> 
> 
> "Joints for Jabs" won approval from the Washington state Liquor and Cannabis Board, part of a push to reach 70% vaccination among adults by June 30.
> ...


Which begs the question: Should I get vaxxed again? I mean, after all, there is no such thing as too careful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

printer said:


> "The good news came earlier in the day when Premier Brian Pallister announced two measures to get us closer to having our lives back.
> 
> A long-promised provincial immunization card means fully vaccinated Manitobans who travel elsewhere in Canada won’t have to self-isolate for 14 days upon their return. At the same time, those fully vaccinated will see doors open to them at Manitoba’s health-care facilities so they can visit family and friends."
> 
> Darn, was not expecting this. I figured I did not need a travel trailer this year. Mind you, isolating for two weeks is no big deal for me, kind of my normal life as of late.


I'm surprised he had the guts to issue POV cards, the religious loonies will think it's infringing on their "freedom". Maybe he should have just tattooed a number on the anti vaxxers foreheads, prefix 666. We can make sure they are wearing masks in public then! Not that it would matter in MB, since religious loonies are exempt from the law for the most part. Maybe the new delta variant will kill a few fools and change some weak minds about vaccination and masks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

States Biden Won Are Leading On Vaccines. Trump States Lag : NPR 

*There's A Stark Red-Blue Divide When It Comes To States' Vaccination Rates*



It's less than a month until the Fourth of July, which was President Biden's goal for 70% of American adults to have gotten at least one dose of a COVID-19 vaccine.

It looks like it's going to be a stretch to get there.

As of Tuesday, nearly 64% of U.S. adults have had at least one shot, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The key issue is that demand has dropped off. After an initial crush, the number of doses being administered daily is on a steep decline from the early April peak.

So what's going on? A few things to note:

*There's a huge political divide*. Speaking over the weekend, former President Donald Trump took credit for the vaccine rollout and told a North Carolina crowd of supporters that "most of you" have likely been vaccinated. 
*But **surveys have shown** Trump supporters are the least likely to say they have been vaccinated or plan to.* Remember, Trump got vaccinated before leaving the White House, but that was reported months later. Unlike other public officials who were trying to encourage people to get the shot, Trump did it in private.
*The top 22 states *(including D.C.) with the highest adult vaccination rates all went to Joe Biden in the 2020 presidential election. 
*Some of the least vaccinated states are the most pro-Trump. *Trump won 17 of the 18 states with the lowest adult vaccination rates. Many of these states have high proportions of whites without college degrees.

*But it's not just about politics*:

*Black Americans, who vote overwhelmingly Democratic, aren't getting the vaccine at the rate of whites. *Less than a quarter of Black Americans had gotten at lease one vaccine dose as of Tuesday, according to the CDC. It's the lowest of any racial or ethnic group listed.
*Black Americans also make up a significant percentage of the population *in places like Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, Tennessee, Arkansas, South Carolina and Georgia. Those are seven of the 10 states with the lowest adult vaccination rates, though the gathering of data by race and ethnicity has been spotty depending on the state.
*Young people, who also lean heavily toward Democrats, are also less likely to get vaccinated. *More than 80% of people over 65 have gotten at least one shot, compared to just 45% of 18- to 24-year-olds and 51% of those 25 to 39.
*And it's not necessarily about hesitancy. *The May NPR/_PBS NewsHour_/Marist poll found 75% of Black adults said they had gotten a shot or would get it when one came available. That was about the same as white adults, but Black adults trailed whites when it came to those who said they'd actually received one.
*Equitable distribution of the vaccines has been **a focus* of the Biden White House, and they can't be happy with the lag.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 9, 2021)

You can't fix stupid.

In two Tennessee counties where only about 20% of residents are fully vaccinated, hospitalizations have risen about 700%.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> In two Tennessee counties where only about 20% of residents are fully vaccinated, hospitalizations have risen about 700%.


the lord god jesus christ will protect them


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> In two Tennessee counties where only about 20% of residents are fully vaccinated, hospitalizations have risen about 700%.


there's only so many hosts now for the contagion variant and it's seeking.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2021)

I hate this thread so much.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> In two Tennessee counties where only about 20% of residents are fully vaccinated, hospitalizations have risen about 700%.


Except for a few anomalies, the map I posted above of vaccination rates (the article link), might be a pretty good election predictor in 2022 and 2024!

Hardcore stupid counties have very low vaccination rates in the red areas. I suspect much of the issue with the black folks has to do with access, in places like Mississippi and in some other red states. There needs to be public education, community funding and involvement in some areas to drive vaccination rates up. If governors can give shit away to drive up vaccination rates, can the feds and the president give shit away? They must confiscate hundreds if not thousands of cars, boats, bikes and recreational vehicles every week, instead of an auction, give them away as prizes to vaccinated people! Don't want the RV? Then ya get it's auction value or sell it yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

You`ll see a lot of this in the news when the vaccines come out of emergency use statues, only they will say fired, instead of suspended.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Houston Methodist hospital workers refuse COVID vaccine, get suspended (usatoday.com) 

*178 health care workers suspended from Houston Methodist hospital system for refusing COVID-19 vaccination*
Scores of workers at a Houston hospital system have been suspended and face being fired for refusing the COVID-19 vaccination, a controversial company mandate that has drawn protests and an outcry from those facing termination.

Houston Methodist CEO Dr. Marc Bloom said the 178 workers represent less than 1% of almost 25,000 employees.

"We are nearly 100% compliant with our COVID-19 vaccine mandate," Bloom said in an email to staff Tuesday. "Houston Methodist is officially the first hospital system in the country to achieve this goal for the benefit of its patients."

Bloom said 27 of the 178 suspended workers have received one dose of vaccine, and that he is hopeful they will get the second dose. All are suspended for two weeks and are set to be fired if they fail to be fully vaccinated.

"I wish the number could be zero, but unfortunately, a small number of individuals have decided not to put their patients first," Bloom said.


----------



## mooray (Jun 9, 2021)

Houston Methodist....hahaha.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Houston Methodist....hahaha.


This is an interesting number.
Houston Methodist CEO Dr. Marc Bloom said the *178 workers represent less than 1% of almost 25,000 employees*.

If most people get their healthcare from employers, healthcare insurance providers would offer lower insurance rates on vaccinated employees, giving employers an incentive to require vaccinations. Once the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use statues, they could do this and get vaccination rates among Americans with healthcare insurance from an employer up to well over 90%! Vaccinations of close to 90% of those who are 65 and over is happening in many places and if schools and universities require it kids down to 7 years old might be inoculated.

It might take till next year to get there, but it looks like a high rate of vaccination might be possible in America, it will be mostly mandatory, but privately required and enforced, lead by the insurance industry, they end up with the bill!


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Except for a few anomalies, the map I posted above of vaccination rates (the article link), might be a pretty good election predictor in 2022 and 2024!
> 
> Hardcore stupid counties have very low vaccination rates in the red areas. I suspect much of the issue with the black folks has to do with access, in places like Mississippi and in some other red states. There needs to be public education, community funding and involvement in some areas to drive vaccination rates up. If governors can give shit away to drive up vaccination rates, can the feds and the president give shit away? They must confiscate hundreds if not thousands of cars, boats, bikes and recreational vehicles every week, instead of an auction, give them away as prizes to vaccinated people! Don't want the RV? Then ya get it's auction value or sell it yourself.


they fvking gave a truck away just for those morons.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You`ll see a lot of this in the news when the vaccines come out of emergency use statues, only they will say fired, instead of suspended.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Houston Methodist hospital workers refuse COVID vaccine, get suspended (usatoday.com)
> 
> ...


i can;t even believe they're allowed to deny the vaccine; every hospital worker HAS to have up-to-date vaccines records. when i worked for that medical courier service, the hospitals required me to be vaccined with anything i was missing or i couldn't work. the hospital required it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> the lord god jesus christ will protect them


he sure will.


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I hate this thread so much.


but why?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> but why?


Mainly because it is a science subject. 

And I really have no clue what is bullshit and what isn't so it turns into a emotional scam reading shit in here IMO.


----------



## printer (Jun 9, 2021)

Mobile injection sites


schuylaar said:


> i can;t even believe they're allowed to deny the vaccine; every hospital worker HAS to have up-to-date vaccines records. when i worked for that medical courier service, the hospitals required me to be vaccined with anything i was missing or i couldn't work. the hospital required it.


Same here. I had to get a couple of shots to work at the hospital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they fvking gave a truck away just for those morons.


Hey if it takes Joe running the price is right every Friday on national TV to get jabs with Joe, so be it! The winners of this weeks 100 half tons are...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 9, 2021)

U.S. to issue COVID-19 rule for healthcare workers on Thursday (yahoo.com) 

*U.S. to issue COVID-19 rule for healthcare workers on Thursday*
(Reuters) - The U.S. workplace regulator will publish a rule on Thursday requiring healthcare employers to take steps to protect workers from COVID-19, U.S. Secretary of Labor Marty Walsh told a congressional panel on Wednesday.

The Occupational Safety and Health Administration will also release non-binding guidance on how other businesses can protect workers, Walsh told a hearing of the U.S. House of Representatives Education and Labor Committee.

During the Trump administration, OSHA rejected calls by unions, Democrats and worker advocates for a rule that would apply to most employers. Instead, the agency issued a series of non-binding guidance documents tailored to different industries.

Walsh did not reveal other details of the rule. He said the guidance would apply to the treatment of workers who have not received COVID-19 vaccines.

Walsh's announcement immediately drew rebukes from Republicans on the House committee.

Rep. Tim Walberg, a Republican from Michigan, said that issuing a rule goes against recent U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidance that said vaccinated people can largely go about their normal pre-pandemic lives.

"I think the answer should be, let's let people go back to work in a normal fashion," Walberg said during the hearing, held via Zoom.

"I like the signs of where we’re headed," Walsh responded. "However, people are still dying and are still getting infected."


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Mainly because it is a science subject.
> 
> And I really have no clue what is bullshit and what isn't so it turns into a emotional scam reading shit in here IMO.


let's take a post or two and dissect what's bothering you?

it's Political Science


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 10, 2021)

printer said:


> Mobile injection sites
> 
> Same here. I had to get a couple of shots to work at the hospital.


+ the flu shot sticker which i always wore proud and so did everyone else..you didn't have to know anyone, but your knew they too stepped up to protect others. i knew i wasn't in Kansas any longer when my employer asked if i would take vaccine..i'm like 'why wouldn't you'?

i then was introed to the anti-vaxxer populace- they're big here apparently

but they are getting the shot..unless of course it's all the blue people and it just looks like they're getting the shot. i'd like to see a vacc map.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> let's take a post or two and dissect what's bothering you?
> 
> it's Political Science


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Which Groups Are Still Dying of Covid in the U.S.? - The New York Times (nytimes.com) 

*Which Groups Are Still Dying of Covid in the U.S.?*

Deaths from Covid-19 have dropped 90 percent in the United States since their peak in January, according to provisional data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

As the nation reopens and restrictions are lifted, however, the virus continues to kill hundreds of people daily. By late May, there were still nearly 2,500 weekly deaths attributed to Covid-19.

*Weekly Covid-19 deaths*

S_ource: Centers for Disease Control and Prevention | Note: Recent weeks are most likely undercounts. Data are as of June 9 for weeks ending Dec. 5, 2020 through May 22, 2021._

More than half of the U.S. population has received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine, and it’s the remaining unvaccinated population that is driving the lingering deaths, experts say.

After the first vaccines were authorized for emergency use in December, with priority given to senior populations before younger groups, the share of those dying who were 75 or older started dropping immediately.

In turn, younger populations began to make up higher shares of Covid-19 deaths compared with their shares at the peak of the pandemic — a trend that continued when vaccine eligibility opened up to all adults. While the number of deaths dropped in all age groups, about half of Covid-19 deaths are now of people aged 50 to 74, compared with only a third in December.



“Previously, at the start of the pandemic, we were seeing people who were over the age of 60, who have numerous comorbidities,” said Dr. Krutika Kuppalli, an infectious disease expert at the Medical University of South Carolina. “I’m not seeing that as much anymore.” Instead, she said, hospitalizations have lately been skewing toward “people who are younger, people who have not been vaccinated.”

More than 80 percent of those 65 and older have received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine, compared with about half of those aged 25 to 64 who have received one dose. Data collected by the C.D.C. on so-called breakthrough infections — those that happen to vaccinated people — suggest an exceedingly low rate of death among people who had received a Covid-19 vaccine.

“I still think the narrative, unfortunately, is out there with younger people that they can’t suffer the adverse events related to Covid,” said Dr. Kuppalli, who added that young people can indeed still experience severe consequences from the virus.

Still, those 50 and older continue to make up the bulk of Covid-19 deaths. Among that cohort, white Americans are driving the shifts in death patterns. At the height of the pandemic, those who were white and aged 75 and older accounted for more than half of all Covid-19 deaths. Now, they make up less than a third.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Middle-aged populations of all racial groups are making up a higher share of Covid-19 deaths compared with their shares in December.

The extent of the drop in deaths, however, is not uniform across the board, and cumulative vaccination rates among Black and Hispanic populations continue to lag behind those of Asian and white populations, according to demographic data released by the C.D.C.

The steepest declines have been with older white patients, and also Asians under 30, a group whose weekly Covid-19 deaths were in the single digits even during the height of the pandemic.

*Percent change in Covid-19 deaths from December to May*



The remaining deaths are mainly driven by those who have yet to be vaccinated, Dr. Kuppalli said, describing two main groups within this population: those who choose to not get vaccinated because of misinformation and politicization around the vaccine, and those who remain unvaccinated because of other factors, including access.

“I think we still have work to do with that population. Particularly in difficult to reach populations, such as rural populations, ethnic and racial minority populations, homeless populations, people who don’t access medical care.”

Covid-19 deaths are still prevalent in certain groups.

While deaths from the virus in nursing homes have dropped more than 90 percent since December, about 200 people per week are still dying of Covid-19 in the facilities, comprising seven percent of all deaths from the virus nationwide.


----------



## Professor Hack (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.








18 Reasons I Won't Be Getting a Covid Vaccine


A few friends have asked my thoughts on the covid jab(s) so I thought it was time to write an article on the topic. All my friends had not heard most of the details I shared, so I figured you might appreciate hearing some of what I told them. Knowing how contentious this issue is, part of me...




www.deconstructingconventional.com


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 10, 2021)

Professor Hack said:


> I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
> Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.
> 
> 
> ...


More like follow the corpses.

Why do you trust a Chinese made virus more than an American made vaccine?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 10, 2021)

Professor Hack said:


> I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
> Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.
> 
> 
> ...


I do.

Our lifespans have about doubled during the last hundred years. Science is constantly improving and the hundreds of thousands of people who dedicate their lives to studying how to help humanity survive is something that I do trust a lot.


Also looks like Snopes did something on that link.

https://www.snopes.com/news/2021/04/16/18-reasons-why/


> *#1 “Vaccine Makers Are Immune from Liability”*
> The first point on Elliot’s list falls into the years’ old anti-vaccine trope category.
> 
> It is true that vaccine manufacturers are shielded from liability. Without this liability protection, vaccine manufacturers were unwilling to supply the government with vaccines. As part of a 1986 compromise, the United States created legal protections for vaccine manufacturers while also establishing the National Vaccine Injury Compensation Program (VICP), a federal claims court that settles cases of alleged vaccine injury. As explained in Science, “The VICP was established after lawsuits against vaccine manufacturers and healthcare providers threatened to cause vaccine shortages and reduce vaccination rates.”
> ...


 It is longer than I thought so I didn't post the entire thing here.


----------



## Moflow (Jun 10, 2021)

Foo Fighters fans are throwing a tantrum after the band announced a gig exclusively for those who are fully vaccinated









Foo Fighters: Former fans ‘throw albums in bin’ after band announce ‘no vaccine, no gig’ policy


Concert policy is designed to comply with current rules on mass gatherings in New York




uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Foo Fighters fans are throwing a tantrum after the band announced a gig exclusively for those who are fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same small number of "fans" will be protesting other groups who do the same. They will be selling fake POV's like scalpers used to sell tickets.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 10, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Foo Fighters fans are throwing a tantrum after the band announced a gig exclusively for those who are fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure that the band will require the stage crew to be vaccinated too.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 10, 2021)

Professor Hack said:


> I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
> Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! You gave me two more boxes to check off on my antivaxxer bingo card.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Good news for the J&J vaccine and millions of doses set to expire, maybe a military airlift to Mexico and Central America?
They are now labeling the emergent dominate variants, those who are winning Darwin's race of contagion, A,B,C and the Indian variant is now called Delta, A, I assume was the original strain. Each successive strain appears to be more contagious than the last and begins to dominate in the population, highest R0 number wins.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*We know vaccines are working against new COVID variants. Now scientists are starting to understand why.*

Since the emergence of new COVID-19 variants, experts have worried that the virus may have developed mutations allowing it to outmaneuver existing vaccines.

Early laboratory studies proved worrisome, showing vaccines seemed to produce far fewer virus-fighting antibodies against some of the newer variants. But real-world experience didn't match those concerns -- people seemed to develop good protection, even when exposed to new variants.

Now, after months of research, vaccine experts across the globe are learning that vaccines still mostly work -- even when those antibodies fail to show up in great numbers -- thanks to other crucial parts of the body's immune system.

"One of the reasons why the vaccines are holding up against variants is they do raise a broad array of immune responses," said Dr. Dan Barouch, director of the Center for Virology and Vaccine Research at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center. "We speculate that multiple immune parameters may contribute to the protection observed by this vaccine against variants."

In a recent study, Barouch and some colleagues showed that the Johnson & Johnson vaccine prompted all different parts of the immune system to react. Crucially, the study helped reinforce the importance of so-called "killer" T-cells in defending against viral variants, including the worrisome "Beta" variant first identified in South America.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 10, 2021)

Red states keep refusing to get vaccinated as the GOP’s sociopathic COVID-19 lies take on a life of their own - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism

*Red states keep refusing to get vaccinated as the GOP’s sociopathic COVID-19 lies take on a life of their own*

In the past six months, we've all witnessed the near-miraculous effectiveness of the vaccines against COVID-19 and President Joe Biden's success at turning the joke of Donald Trump's vaccine plan into a well-oiled machine. Anyone who wants the shot in the U.S. can get it. Yet, despite an initial surge of interest in vaccines in the mid-spring, there's been a drastic drop-off in vaccination rates just ahead of Biden's Independence Day goal for a return to summer grilling.

_This article was originally published at Salon_

"The United States is averaging fewer than 1 million shots per day, a decline of more than two-thirds from the peak of 3.4 million in April," the Washington Post reports, noting that "mall armies of health workers and volunteers often outnumber the people showing up to get shots at clinics" in more conservative areas like Utah, North Carolina and Tennessee.

Raw Story Exclusive: Michael Cohen Says
Indictments Coming Within 60 days
"Experts are concerned that states across the South, where vaccination rates are lagging, could face a surge in coronavirus cases over the summer," the New York Times further reports. While many states in the Northeast have reached Biden's 70% benchmark, the Times notes that only "about half of adults or fewer have received a dose" in 15 red states.

As vaccine rates have been lagging, a number of reasons for what tends to be called "vaccine hesitancy" have been documented through polls and other research. Issues include a lack of access, skepticism that COVID-19 is particularly dangerous, a lack of trust in the vaccines, a belief in conspiracy theories and fear of side effects.

No doubt all these aspects are true to one extent or another, and there's certainly evidence that some working-class people simply are struggling to find the time to get the shots and recover from them. But the glaring geographical differences give away the one deeply uncomfortable reality about what is driving much, if not most, of the discrepancies in vaccination rates: Republicans are refusing to get vaccinated out of pure spite.

Both Trump and Fox News made it clear in the early days of the pandemic that taking COVID-19 seriously is something only hated liberals would do. To show their right-wing bona fides, it was important for Republican voters to refuse to do anything that would suggest they are concerned about getting sick, which would be seen as disloyalty not only to Trump but to the right-wing cause. This is even though Trump himself got very sick from COVID-19 and then, as soon as it was available, got the vaccine. And it clearly persists, even though the political usefulness of COVID-19 denialism ended when Trump's presidency did.
more...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Thanks! You gave me two more boxes to check off on my antivaxxer bingo card.
> 
> View attachment 4920482


They forgot magnetism.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 10, 2021)

Professor Hack said:


> I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
> Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm not sure but here is a load of shit I read on facebook and will defend no matter what"

Rf


----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Jun 10, 2021)

Professor Hack said:


> I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
> Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2021)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> View attachment 4920714


Wow, you posted a meme.


Powerful stuff.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 11, 2021)

Professor Hack said:


> I'm not convinced either way, but there's some pretty good logic here as compared to pure emotion/promotion/corruption pushing the other way.
> Does anyone here really trust big Pharma? They seem to be benefitting the most from this. Follow the money, always.
> 
> 
> ...


So, by that "logic", you make money off whatever product you sell; therefore your product is shit.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 11, 2021)

TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite said:


> View attachment 4920714


This was so funny that I nearly choked on trumps dick when i saw it


----------



## printer (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## TwoWongsDontMakeAWhite (Jun 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> "I'm not sure but here is a load of shit I read on facebook and will defend no matter what"
> 
> Rf


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 12, 2021)

I love you guys. Are you unaware of how much you show your dumbness or do you just not care?

I mean you literally posted a meme suggesting that the vaccine makes one magnetic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I love you guys. Are you unaware of how much you show your dumbness or do you just not care?
> 
> I mean you literally posted a meme suggesting that the vaccine makes one magnetic.



People are saying you need the magnetic field to power the vaccine micro chip.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 12, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> People are saying you need the magnetic field to power the vaccine micro chip.


People are saying that people are saying it.

There's a difference.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 12, 2021)

imagine being such a fucking putz that you get mad at fact checkers instead of yourself for getting brainwashed by donald fuking trump

what a dumbshit way to go through life, mocked by your own family and friends. just pathetic


----------



## printer (Jun 13, 2021)

*Judge rules in favor of a Houston hospital requiring employees to be vaccinated against Covid-19*
A judge has dismissed a lawsuit against Houston Methodist Hospital by employees who opposed a Covid-19 vaccine mandate as a condition of employment.
On Saturday, US District Court Judge Lynn Hughes ruled against Jennifer Bridges and 116 of her fellow Houston Methodist coworkers who sued to block the Covid-19 vaccination requirement. Houston Methodist Hospital moved to dismiss the case.
Bridges and her co-workers claimed the Covid-19 vaccines used in the US were "experimental and dangerous," and that it would be "wrongful" to be terminated for refusing the get vaccinated.
The privately run Houston Methodist Hospital countered, saying not only were Bridges' claims untrue, but that under Texas law, workers are protected from termination only if they refuse to commit a criminal act that carries criminal penalties.

"Methodist is trying to do their business of saving lives without giving them ... COVID-19," Hughes wrote in the dismissal of the lawsuit.
"It is a choice made to keep staff, patients, and their families safer. Bridges can freely choose to accept or refuse a COVID-19 vaccine; however if she refuses she will simply need to work somewhere else."








Judge rules in favor of a Houston hospital requiring employees to be vaccinated against Covid-19 | CNN


"The plaintiffs are not just jeopardizing their own health; they are jeopardizing the health of doctors, nurses, support staff, patients and their families," a judge said. The lead plaintiff "can freely choose to accept or refuse a COVID-19 vaccine; however if she refuses she will simply need to...




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

printer said:


> *Judge rules in favor of a Houston hospital requiring employees to be vaccinated against Covid-19*
> A judge has dismissed a lawsuit against Houston Methodist Hospital by employees who opposed a Covid-19 vaccine mandate as a condition of employment.
> On Saturday, US District Court Judge Lynn Hughes ruled against Jennifer Bridges and 116 of her fellow Houston Methodist coworkers who sued to block the Covid-19 vaccination requirement. Houston Methodist Hospital moved to dismiss the case.
> Bridges and her co-workers claimed the Covid-19 vaccines used in the US were "experimental and dangerous," and that it would be "wrongful" to be terminated for refusing the get vaccinated.
> ...


What is interesting about this story is that 99% complied and got vaccinated, less than 1% were a pain about it. When the mRNA vaccines come out of Emergency use statues this summer, most employers will require vaccination, schools, universities and healthcare insurance companies will want it too, stupidity will become a preexisting condition. If employers, insurance companies and schools require it, America could see unexpectedly high vaccination rates by fall and winter. The new delta variant should tear through the unvaccinated this summer and that could also drive up vaccination rates.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

Republicans only make up 25% of the electorate, so 30% of them don't want to take the vaccine, but a very large majority do!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COVID infections rise in eight states; most have low vaccination rates (usatoday.com)

*8 states see a rise in infection rates, 29% of Republicans don't want vaccine – yet: Live COVID-19 updates*

New COVID-19 cases are declining across most of the nation, and seven of the eight states where cases are rising have below-average vaccination rates, new data reveals.

Alabama, Arkansas, Hawaii, Missouri, Nevada, Texas, Utah and Wyoming have seen their seven-day rolling averages for infection rates rise from two weeks earlier, according to data compiled by Johns Hopkins University. All of them except Hawaii have recorded vaccination rates that are lower than the US average of 43% fully vaccinated, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Some states are seeing increased immunity after high rates of natural spread of the disease, which has so far killed hundreds of thousands of Americans.

“We certainly are getting some population benefit from our previous cases, but we paid for it,” said Mississippi State Health Officer Dr. Thomas Dobbs. “We paid for it with deaths.”

Meanwhile, more than 70% of Americans – vaccinated and unvaccinated – are comfortable gathering with friends now, compared with just over 40% in March, according to a CBS poll released Friday.

But 29% of Republicans who responded to the poll say they do not have plans to get vaccinated, while just over 20% of independents and 5% of Democrats say the same. The top reasons? 50% say they are waiting to see what happens.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 14, 2021)

Just got my second shot. I have the AstraZeneca/Pfizer blend.

I’m pretty excited knowing I’ll never lose my keys again.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just got my second shot. I have the AstraZeneca/Pfizer blend.
> 
> I’m pretty excited knowing I’ll never lose my keys again.


So this is how the x-men origin story goes. Can't wait for my super power to kick in


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 14, 2021)

For anyone that still thinks there's a microchips, magnets or gremlins in the vaccine please watch this. These anti Vax ppl think we already have nanotechnology vaccines or even close to something similar are ridiculous. We have places in the US that still doesn't have cell service or internet.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/nytd0d


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 14, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> For anyone that still thinks there's a microchips, magnets or gremlins in the vaccine please watch this. These anti Vax ppl think we already have nanotechnology vaccines or even close to something similar are ridiculous. We have places in the US that still doesn't have cell service or internet.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/facepalm/comments/nytd0d



Dude has the exact same va glasses as me. That's how I know he is legit. Lol


----------



## mooray (Jun 14, 2021)

Lotta problems/complaints we see boil back to cliche 'murican narcissism.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 14, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Dude has the exact same va glasses as me. That's how I know he is legit. Lol
> View attachment 4923189


I have them too. Then I go and get Oakley brand frames lol. They just check my eyes. At least I hope they actually do lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

Young Hispanic Americans in California much more likely to die of COVID than white counterparts (yahoo.com) 

*Young Hispanic Americans in California much more likely to die of COVID than white counterparts*

Hispanic Americans between the ages of 20 and 54 were 8.5 times more likely than white Americans in the same age group to die of COVID-19, according to a recent study of California deaths.

*Why it matters: *Hispanic Americans experienced higher rates of COVID-19 infections than any other racial or ethnic group, per the New York Times. The study of California deaths, published this month, found that Hispanic Americans were also younger when they died, often in their prime of life.


The deaths of young Hispanic Americans led to "the unraveling of income streams and support networks," the Times noted.

*What they're saying: *The effects of a younger person's death are far-reaching, Dr. Mary Bassett, director of the François-Xavier Bagnoud Center for Health and Human Rights at Harvard, told the New York Times.


“When you die young, you may be a critical breadwinner for your family," she said.
“You may have dependent children. And we know that losing a parent is not good for children and has an impact on their future development and psychological well-being.”
*The big picture: *The coronavirus pandemic has had a disproportionate impact on Black and Latino communities as a result of numerous engrained inequities within the health care system, Axios' Caitlin Owens reported.


----------



## printer (Jun 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Young Hispanic Americans in California much more likely to die of COVID than white counterparts (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Young Hispanic Americans in California much more likely to die of COVID than white counterparts*
> 
> ...


Not only inequities in the health care industry. But many work in the lower ranks of the health care industry. Also in jobs like factories, work that can not be done at home. Then they also have lesser housing, they can not afford to take off work when sick aggravating the sickness, passing it along to others in their social stratus. The same goes with many people of color. Mind you, whites in the same predicaments are also at a greater risk of catching covid and having worse outcomes. This is not a great surprise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

printer said:


> Not only inequities in the health care industry. But many work in the lower ranks of the health care industry. Also in jobs like factories, work that can not be done at home. Then they also have lesser housing, they can not afford to take off work when sick aggravating the sickness, passing it along to others in their social stratus. The same goes with many people of color. Mind you, whites in the same predicaments are also at a greater risk of catching covid and having worse outcomes. This is not a great surprise.


There are also genetic factors, covid hits native Americans and south sea islanders harder than Europeans, many Hispanics have native American genes. Socioeconomic conditions are important, but in the USA an effort is being made by the feds at least, to get minorities vaccinated, Canada too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 14, 2021)

5 things we learned about the Indian variant today (yahoo.com) 

*5 things we learned about the Indian variant today*

It has been another day of major coronavirus news as the Delta variant of coronavirus, first discovered in India, continues to spread across the UK.

Here is Yahoo News UK’s round-up of five important things we learned about the variant on Friday.

*Cases more than tripled in week*
Public Health England (PHE) said that as of Wednesday, the UK has seen 42,323 confirmed cases of the B.1.617.2 variant, up 29,892 from 12,431 a week ago, an increase of 240%.

Growth rates for Delta cases are high across all parts of the country, with regional estimates for doubling time ranging from four and a half to 11 1/2 days. The increase in confirmed cases has been driven partly by a reduction in test turnaround times and a faster process for identifying cases of the variant.

*60% more transmissible*
PHE estimates that the strain is 60% more transmissible compared with the previously dominant Alpha - or Kent variant.

The Alpha variant caused the UK's winter crisis of infections, hospital admissions and deaths. Researchers said it is "encouraging" that the huge increase in Delta variant case numbers has not yet translated into a similar increase in hospitalizations.

Delta now makes up up to 96% of new cases in England.

*12 people have died from the Delta variant after having two COVID vaccinations*
As of 7 June, there had been 42 deaths of people who had tested positive with the Delta variant. Of these, 12 were more than 14 days after their second dose.

Of 383 people admitted to hospital with the Delta variant, 251 were unvaccinated, 66 were more than 21 days after their first dose and 42 were more than 14 days after their second dose.

Of the 1,234 people who attended A&E in England between 1 February and 7 June who were confirmed as having the Delta variant, 67% were unvaccinated, 18% were more than 21 days after their first dose, and 83 7% were more than 14 days after their second dose.

Dr Jenny Harries, chief executive of the UK Health Security Agency, said: "Vaccination is our best defence. If you are eligible, we urge you to come forward and be vaccinated. Remember that two doses provide significantly more protection than a single dose."


*Outbreaks in schools*
A PHE technical briefing has confirmed there have been 217 outbreaks of the Delta variant in educational settings. 

An estimated 1.8% of England’s state school pupils did not attend school on 27 May – the highest figure across the summer term to date, according to government figures.

This was even higher in some known hotspots of the variant, with one third of pupils in Bolton absent due to catching COVID or possible contact with the virus.

“It was very worrying, though not unexpected, that there was an increase in COVID-related pupil absence in the week before the half term holiday,” Geoff Barton from the Association for School and College Leaders (ASCL) said.

“We are clearly now seeing the impact of the Delta variant feeding through into these statistics, and this is reflected by the fact that absence is highest in areas that have been worst affected by the variant.”

Dr Zubaida Haque, a member of the Independent SAGE advisory body, Tweeted on Friday: "Matt Hancock recently admitted that 'a huge proportion of the latest cases are in children' and there is higher transmissibility among children, yet the govt have made NO ATTEMPT to make schools more COVID secure."

"Why haven't they reintroduced facemasks in secondary schools?," she asked.

*Lockdown easing is in doubt*
The government is said to be weighing up a delay of up to four weeks beyond the 21 June timeline set for the final stage of lifting lockdown restrictions.

The delay would be to enable all over-50s to be fully vaccinated with both doses of a vaccine, and also to allow sufficient time for the jabs to take effect.
...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 14, 2021)

Oh goodie, I'm out of timeout in this thread. Here's some fun news:


Italy halts AstraZeneca vaccine for under-60s after teenager dies


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 14, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh goodie, I'm out of timeout in this thread. Here's some fun news:
> 
> 
> Italy halts AstraZeneca vaccine for under-60s after teenager dies


Damnit ban him again


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Damnit ban him again


Don't worry, I'm sure it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 14, 2021)

déjà vu all over again


----------



## Lordhooha (Jun 15, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh goodie, I'm out of timeout in this thread. Here's some fun news:
> 
> 
> Italy halts AstraZeneca vaccine for under-60s after teenager dies


It gives zero viable information on the death. he could have had an underlying issue no one knew about. But vaccines are pretty much good. Do you have a few ppl that will pass or have issues of course but IMO it’s a calculated risk for the greater good. I view it like my service to the country. Was there a chance I may die sure but it was a risk I took for the greater good.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 15, 2021)

*Canada tops world in vaccinated population as new COVID-19 cases fall below 1,000*

The seven-day average for new cases now sits at 1,305, according to a Global News analysis of nationwide data -- the lowest average since Sept. 27, 2020. 

Read in Global News: https://apple.news/A7SYuI8FYQVeox1ecLLLS5A


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Canada tops world in vaccinated population as new COVID-19 cases fall below 1,000*
> 
> The seven-day average for new cases now sits at 1,305, according to a Global News analysis of nationwide data -- the lowest average since Sept. 27, 2020.
> 
> Read in Global News: https://apple.news/A7SYuI8FYQVeox1ecLLLS5A


And Manitoba's anti-vaxers is helping to keep Canada's numbers up. Finally, my province is number one.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 15, 2021)

Trfsrfr has an interesting Twitter account. Sexy photo, no tweets, but somehow ten followers from various foreign countries some of which post provocative disinformation. "She" claims to be in BC.

I would say that he isn't very good at it but that would assume that his target audience have functioning brains.


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

*Judge orders 178 hospital workers who refused vaccine to receive shots or be fired*
A federal judge in Texas dismissed a lawsuit against Houston Methodist Hospital, first filed by a group of employees who were fighting its COVID-19 vaccine mandate.

Houston Methodist Hospital suspended 178 employees last week for refusing to comply with its June 7 deadline requiring employees to get vaccinated against the coronavirus. In response, 116 of the 178 suspended employees filed a lawsuit against the hospital .

In his ruling, U.S. District Judge Lynn Hughes referred to the lawsuit as “frivolous.”

"The public's interest in having a hospital capable of caring for patients during a pandemic far outweighs protecting the vaccination preferences of 116 employees," Hughes wrote. "The plaintiffs are not just jeopardizing their own health; they are jeopardizing the health of doctors, nurses, support staff, patients and their families."








Judge orders 178 hospital workers who refused vaccine to receive shots or be fired


“The public’s interest in having a hospital capable of caring for patients during a pandemic far outweighs protecting the vaccination preferences of 116 employees.”




thehill.com


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jun 15, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was important and I want to update my comment from last year. The vaccine is definitely safe now, over 2 billion people have gotten the shot and no major problems to worry about. If you are worried about the blood clots from the vaccine, then you definitely don't want to catch covid.









Study: COVID much more likely than vaccines to cause blood clots


COVID-19 poses 8 to 10 times the risk of blood clots in the brain than do COVID vaccines, a preprint study finds.




www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## printer (Jun 15, 2021)

*Alberta's COVID-19 vaccination rates tied to levels of formal education, data shows*
An analysis of COVID-19 vaccination rates in Alberta suggests one socio-economic factor, in particular, is correlated to vaccine uptake. And it's not income, language or cultural barriers.

It's education.

This presents a particularly tricky challenge for those trying to combat vaccine hesitancy, especially as demand for first doses in the province appears to be waning. 

Roughly 69 per cent of eligible Albertans have received a first dose so far, with just over 20 per cent being fully vaccinated. However, the province has been pushing for a threshold of 70 per cent with at least one shot in order to move to Stage 3 of its three-stage reopening plan, which would see many of its restrictions lifted.

Experts who have reviewed the education data say they are not particularly surprised by what it shows. In poll after poll of public opinion, people with higher levels of formal education tend to express more willingness — even eagerness — to get vaccinated against COVID-19.

Economist Blake Shaffer is the kind of guy who does a multivariate regression analysis in his spare time.

He recently took it upon himself to wade through reams of vaccination and census data, looking for patterns among the many social and economic indicators that might help explain why some Albertans have snapped up vaccines — and others haven't.

"What I found was it's actually education, more so than income, that seems to be driving it," said Shaffer, who works at the University of Calgary.

Simply put, he said, areas where more people have a university degree tend to have higher vaccination rates.

* Vaccine coverage and no high school diploma *
Alberta Health divides the province into 132 "local geographic areas," which fall into five broad health zones. This chart shows the percentage of eligible people in each area who have received at least one dose of COVID-19 vaccine as of June 12, 2021 and the proportion of people in each area without a high-school diploma. Larger dots correspond to larger vaccine-eligible populations.

Can't paste the picture and related information properly here, you would be best to look at the result on the CBC page (don't worry, Canadian socialism will not rub off on you) It is worth the look.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-vaccination-rates-education-correlation-1.6063373


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 15, 2021)

Study finds a quarter of people with COVID-19 had new medical problems after | TheHill 

*Study finds a quarter of people with COVID-19 had new medical problems after*


A quarter of people who had COVID-19 sought care for new medical problems at least a month after their diagnosis, according to a large study published on Tuesday, indicating the prevalence of long-haul COVID-19.

The research conducted by nonprofit FAIR Health determined from private health insurance claims that 23.2 percent of COVID-19 patients — amounting to more than 450,000 people — sought care for at least one post-COVID-19 symptom at least 30 days after diagnosis.

The study analyzed health records from almost 2 million people who were diagnosed with COVID-19 between February and December 2020 and tracked whether they developed new symptoms until February 2021. FAIR Health said the research is the largest to its knowledge looking into long-haul conditions among COVID-19 patients. 

The most common new post-COVID-19 condition reported by the hundreds of thousands of patients was pain — including nerve inflammation and aches and pains — with more than 5 percent, or almost 100,000, reporting the symptom.

Breathing difficulties, high cholesterol, malaise and fatigue as well as high blood pressure were the next most common conditions. Intestinal symptoms, migraines, skin problems, heart abnormalities, sleep disorders and mental health conditions were also reported. 

Patients did not have to have symptomatic COVID-19 to develop these conditions, as 19 percent of people who said they were asymptomatic reported these symptoms at least a month after diagnosis. 

Almost 50 percent of patients who were hospitalized later reported post-COVID-19 conditions, as did 27 percent of those who reported mild or moderate symptoms. 

FAIR Health said an independent academic reviewer examined the study, but the research was not peer-reviewed. 

The study only included patients with private health insurance or Medicare Advantage, leaving out those who are uninsured or covered by Medicare Parts A, B and D and Medicaid. Patients with chronic pre-existing conditions were not included in the study due to the difficulty of distinguishing any post-COVID-19 symptoms from symptoms associated with the existing disease.

The research also did not compare the rates of post-COVID-19 conditions among people who did not have COVID-19, making it unclear if increases in these symptoms surpassed the levels of the general population.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 16, 2021)

People hospitalized with COVID-19 now have one overwhelming thing in common. They're not vaccinated. (yahoo.com) 

*People hospitalized with COVID-19 now have one overwhelming thing in common. They're not vaccinated.*

In Minnesota, the HealthPartners system has seen a “precipitous decline” in COVID-19 hospitalizations, says Dr. Mark Sannes, an infectious disease physician and senior medical director for the system, which operates nine hospitals and more than 55 clinics. But now, nearly every admitted patient he does see is unvaccinated.

“Less than 1% of our hospitalized COVID patients are vaccinated," he said.

In Ohio, at University Hospitals Cleveland Medical Center, only 2% of the COVID-19 patients admitted in the last month were vaccinated, said Dr. Robert Salata, the hospital's physician-in-chief.

And at Sanford Health, which runs 44 medical centers and more than 200 clinics across the Dakotas, Minnesota and Iowa, less than 5% of the 1,456 patients admitted with COVID-19 so far this year were fully vaccinated, said spokesperson Angela Dejene.

Falling rates of COVID-19 across the United States mask a harsh reality – the overwhelming majority of those getting sick and being hospitalized today are unvaccinated, while vaccinated patients are becoming rare.

Hospitals in states with the lowest vaccination rates tend to have more COVID-19 patients in intensive care units, according to hospital data collected in the past week by the Department of Health and Human Services and vaccination rates published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Wyoming, Missouri, Arkansas and Idaho currently have the highest percentage of COVID-19 patients on average in their ICUs; those states all have vaccinated less than 40% of their population.

Medical centers say there's also an obvious change in the age of their sickest patients, as older people are much more likely to be vaccinated than younger.

"We're all seeing the same thing – when someone does get sick and comes to the hospital, they're much more likely to be young and unvaccinated," said Dr. Robert Wachter, professor and chair of the Department of Medicine at the University of California, San Francisco.

Cathy Bennett, president and CEO of the New Jersey Hospital Association, said the picture is the same in her state.

"As COVID vaccinations rolled out across New Jersey, there’s been a major shift in the ages of patients admitted to the hospital," said Bennett. "Unlike last spring, when those 65 and older accounted for the majority of hospitalizations, we’re now seeing more young people hospitalized with COVID."

In Ohio, Salata said the shift should be reassuring, showing the vaccines work.

"It sends a very strong message to the hesitancy people out there because the data speaks for itself," he said.

*'It's not all about you'*
Doctors say there are multiple reasons people aren't yet vaccinated. There are the hesitant, who still have questions and sometimes fall prey to misinformation, and the opposed, who often harbor anti-government or anti-science sentiments.

"We've had a little success when we've spoken to them on a one-to-one basis. We can give them the information that they need to make their decision," said Dr. Gerald Maloney, chief medical officer for hospital services at Geisinger health network, which runs nine hospitals in Pennsylvania.

Some still can't easily access vaccine, either because it's not available nearby or because they can't get time off work.

And while the U.S. government paid for all vaccines and vaccinations so no one should be charged, others remain fearful they will be on the financial hook for a shot, Maloney said.

Last week, Health and Human Services secretary Secretary Xavier Becerra clarified in a letter that providers may not bill patients for COVID-19 vaccines.

There's still a lot of work to be done to create the trust necessary for these groups to embrace vaccination, Maloney said.

"The people who say, 'It's my body, my choice?' Well, it's not all about you," he said. "It's also about the people that you're around."

At this point, every vaccination is a win, one more person who can't pass the virus along. That's especially true in families where children can't be vaccinated and are still at risk.

At Akron Children’s Hospital in Ohio, “we have not seen any kiddos who have been admitted to the hospital who have been vaccinated,” said Dr. Michael Bigham, a pediatric intensivist in the critical care unit.

Among children 11 and younger, who can’t yet get the vaccine, having vaccinated family members is keeping them out of the hospital, and protecting them against MIS-C, the multisystem inflammatory syndrome that can be a rare but dangerous aftereffect of a COVID-19 infection in children.

“Most of the kids we’re seeing in the hospital with COVID or MIS-C had COVID in their household, maybe a parent or a grandparent, and most of those individuals had not been vaccinated,” he said.

The message from health care workers is unanimous: They just aren't seeing many vaccinated people get sick.

In New Jersey, the percentage of COVID-19 hospitalizations among those ages 18 to 29 has increased 58% since the beginning of the year. By comparison, the percentage of COVID-19 hospitalizations among the 65 and older age group – with a statewide vaccination rate of more than 80% – declined by 31.2%.

The numbers are no coincidence, Bennett said.

"Vaccination," she said, "works in preventing severe COVID illness."


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 16, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Pandemic Blues: Eric Clapton postpones entire 2021 European tour to 2022 - Music News - ABC News Radio (abcnewsradioonline.com)
> 
> More fake news, not a thing about vaccine issues here, or on his own website. Maybe check the news you are getting from the anti vaxxer sites, they are not reliable sources.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...





DIY-HP-LED said:


> You would think he would mention it on his website or facebook page. So I guess everybody shouldn't take all vaccines because a celerity had a bad experience that he has apparently recovered from.
> 
> So much for slowhand's judgement, perhaps he should stick to playing guitar:
> 
> ...


Here's Eric in his own words, and he also explains why he wasn't more outspoken about it (spoiler alert: fear of reprisal). For those of you who like to make fun of guitar legends who were vaccine hesitant, but got the jabs anyway, and were subsequently injured as a result of it, eat your hearts out:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 17, 2021)

We recently started an art class for our kid. Six year Olds. Our kid was the only one wearing a mask.

Really cute mask btw. His mom made it, looks like a cat.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's Eric in his own words, and he also explains why he wasn't more outspoken about it (spoiler alert: fear of reprisal). For those of you who like to make fun of guitar legends who were vaccine hesitant, but got the jabs anyway, and were subsequently injured as a result of it, eat your hearts out:






Weird you don't bring up his actual medical condition and how he didn't follow his doctors advice.


Not really funny, more shitty, but I figure you know that huh.

Be best.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's Eric in his own words, and he also explains why he wasn't more outspoken about it (spoiler alert: fear of reprisal). For those of you who like to make fun of guitar legends who were vaccine hesitant, but got the jabs anyway, and were subsequently injured as a result of it, eat your hearts out:


Damn good thing he got vaccinated instead of the virus. Probably be reading his obituary.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2021)

I don’t know who’s the bigger asshole. Eric Clapton or Peej.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know who’s the bigger asshole. Eric Clapton or Peej.


Slow hand is a great musician, but I'll get my medical advice from another kind of professional. He coulda got immunity the Ted Nugent way, then his hands might have been slowed or stopped altogether. I wonder how many professional athletic careers it's ended, anybody who has to perform and compete at a high level in an elite field? Of course now such people are first in line to get vaccinated, at least the smart ones are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We recently started an art class for our kid. Six year Olds. Our kid was the only one wearing a mask.
> 
> Really cute mask btw. His mom made it, looks like a cat.


That’s crazy. There are some scary variants and I fear that unvaccinated children are now at the greatest risk.

I noticed you referred to your child with a predominantly male pronoun. Was that intentional or do you have 2 six year olds?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know who’s the bigger asshole. Eric Clapton or Peej.


I haven't heard of too many other ancient rockers complaining about vaccines, 80to 90% of people over 65 have had one shot. I got an email yesterday asking if I wanted to move my second dose up, I think I will look into it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I haven't heard of too many other ancient rockers complaining about vaccines, 80to 90% of people over 65 have had one shot. I got an email yesterday asking if I wanted to move my second dose up, I think I will look into it.


I wouldn’t within 8 weeks from the first shot. We have a good supply of vaccines now, you’ll get your second shot easily.

I’m a week and half from 2 weeks after the second. Booked my teeth cleaning appointment this morning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I wouldn’t within 8 weeks from the first shot. We have a good supply of vaccines now, you’ll get your second shot easily.
> 
> I’m a week and half from 2 weeks after the second. Booked my teeth cleaning appointment this morning.


The last week of June to the first week of July would put me in the target range.

TIP: Tell your dentist to use alcohol and Q tips to get the THC stains and resin off yer teeth!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 17, 2021)

Had my teeth cleaned on Monday. Have my second dose booked for July 2nd (instead of August 26). Doing FD's workout routine - planks, crunches, etc, with slight substitution - curtsy lunge instead of walking lunge. This prepares me for any foreign, domestic or royal pain in the ass that the day may bring.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Here's a segment from a recent interview with the inventor of mRNA technology, where he discusses some of his concerns with the technology, including that the vaccine causes lipid nanoparticles to accumulate in ‘high concentrations’ in ovaries:


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's a segment from a recent interview with the inventor of mRNA technology, where he discusses some of his concerns with the technology, including that the vaccine causes lipid nanoparticles to accumulate in ‘high concentrations’ in ovaries:


 Tried to watch but the supposed professionals are making guesses and talking over each other like they are a couple of Carlson's. A lot of might happens and speculation.

More "alarming" evidence of aliens then anything in this podcast



Bro science


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2021)

I figured and didn’t even watch it.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 17, 2021)

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coronavirus/mrna-vaccine-now-preferred-as-second-dose-following-astrazeneca-shot-naci-1.5475020


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 17, 2021)

Letâ€™s talk about lipid nanoparticles - Nature Reviews Materials


Lipid nanoparticles have been developed as vehicles for small molecule delivery by the nanomedicine and materials communities and are now a key component of COVID-19 mRNA vaccines.




www.nature.com


----------



## printer (Jun 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's a segment from a recent interview with the inventor of mRNA technology, where he discusses some of his concerns with the technology, including that the vaccine causes lipid nanoparticles to accumulate in ‘high concentrations’ in ovaries:


I have been called a c*nt on occasion but I have no fear relating to ovaries.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4926551


Yesterday Dad informed me about the magnetic particles, nanoparticles, and rf signals that the vaccine has in it. 

Apparently "Bill Gates and them" are going to use the vaccine to control and track everyone that takes it. The Elite want to control everyone. 

Told him it was all bs but went in one ear and out the other. 

Common sense is lost in the US.


----------



## mooray (Jun 19, 2021)

"Ahhhhhh!!! These nanoparticles are making me pay for a blowjob from this trans prostitute, damn you, Bill, damn youuuuu!!!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)

*Biden Warns Unvaccinated About Threat Of Covid Delta Variant*





Biden is now warning those who remain unvaccinated that they face a real threat of hospitalization and more from the Covid Delta variant that is becoming more and more prominent.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 19, 2021)

mooray said:


> "Ahhhhhh!!! These nanoparticles are making me pay for a blowjob from this trans prostitute, damn you, Bill, damn youuuuu!!!"



Yeah. Really what kind of control is expected? 

If the most educated are all getting the vaccine then either the Elite want to kill off all educated people and keep the ignorant uneducated people around or the Elite want to control the most educated and make them more productive for society, which is generally already the case.

No end game seems to be a winner for the Elite.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 19, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> Yesterday Dad informed me about the magnetic particles, nanoparticles, and rf signals that the vaccine has in it.
> 
> Apparently "Bill Gates and them" are going to use the vaccine to control and track everyone that takes it. The Elite want to control everyone.
> 
> ...


Tell him to leave me out of it. -Them


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 19, 2021)

Pfizer's COVID Vaccine Is Even More Amazing Than You Think | The Motley Fool 

*Pfizer's COVID Vaccine Is Even More Amazing Than You Think*
*Efficacy against variants is showing the drug is the gold standard in preventing COVID.*

Once the pandemic started, people spent much of the rest of 2020 waiting for vaccines to arrive. When they did -- thanks to *Pfizer*, *BioNTech*, and *Moderna* -- the results were much better than most had hoped for.

With much of the country vaccinated, daily cases are now down more than 95% in the U.S. But the story isn't over.

*Simply the best*
The Pfizer-BioNTech drug -- now marketed as Comirnaty -- was the first to share phase 3 data. In mid-November 2020, they announced their drug was 95% effective in protecting against COVID-19.

Moderna followed two weeks later with its own impressive results. Since then, a few others have followed suit. To date, *Johnson & Johnson*'s is the only additional jab to receive authorization in the U.S.


ManufacturerEfficacy vs. Wild-Type SARS-CoV-2 Authorized in the U.S.*Pfizer* (NYSEFE)/*BioNTech* (NASDAQ:BNTX)95%Yes*Moderna* (NASDAQ:MRNA)94.1%Yes*Johnson & Johnson*67%Yes*AstraZeneca*79%No*Novavax*90.4%No
DATA SOURCE: PFIZER, MODERNA, JOHNSON & JOHNSON, ASTRAZENECA, NOVAVAX.

Of course, it isn't an apples-to-apples comparison. The earlier clinical trials had more of a static target. As times goes on, there are actually different versions of the virus circulating.

*Bigger, stronger, faster*

When viruses hijack the machinery of a cell to make copies of themselves, those copies sometimes end up with slight errors. The errors, or mutations, usually don't have much impact, as we never even know they exist.
Every once in a while, a mutation gives the virus some enhanced properties. That can show up as an illness with more severe symptoms or even one that's easier to spread.

Several of those mutations -- known as variants -- of the SARS-CoV-2 virus have been circulating in different parts of the world. And both investors and society at large are focused on how well the existing vaccines are able to protect against them.


VariantInitial SourceVariant NameB.1.1.7United KingdomAlphaB.1.351South AfricaBetaP.1BrazilGammaB.1.617.2IndiaDelta
SOURCE: CENTERS FOR DISEASE CONTROL AND PREVENTION (CDC).
The delta variant has already become the dominant strain in the U.K. and is on its way to becoming the same in the U.S. That's troubling because the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has said the mutation is more contagious than other variants and causes more severe symptoms.

It already makes up 10% of all new cases in the U.S. That's up from just 6% in a week. Thankfully, the Pfizer vaccine holds its own against the mutation.

*Hit me one more time*
Albert Bourla, Pfizer's CEO, has said that his company tested its vaccine against the variants and has them covered. That's true ... kind of. Analysis in the U.K. showed two doses of the company's vaccine still provided significant protection from the mutated virus.

That full regimen was 92% effective in preventing symptomatic COVID from the alpha mutation. It dropped to 79% effective against the delta variant. Although there have been no studies of the Moderna vaccine, the performance is expected to be the same, according to White House medical advisor Dr. Anthony Fauci. 

The story isn't as rosy after one jab. In that period before the second dose does its magic, the effectiveness was a far less robust 33%. Previously, the CDC had said the first shot of either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine was 80% effective at preventing COVID.

All told, it's establishing a trend of slightly waning efficacy with each subsequent variant. Still, almost 18 months removed from the original sequencing of the virus, Pfizer's (and theoretically Moderna's) vaccines continue to offer protection far greater than even the best year's flu vaccine. 

*More where that came from*
Beyond the vaccines' efficacy in fighting variants of the SARS-CoV-2 virus, there's still another reason to be hopeful that the worst of the pandemic is behind us. Since Pfizer's and Moderna's drugs use messenger RNA (mRNA) -- instructions for cells to make proteins -- they can be easily modified to address new variants. In fact, the leader of the Moderna vaccine team said it could be changed in a matter of weeks, if needed.

Now that the manufacturing networks have been put in place, any modified vaccine would arrive much faster than the initial drug. Bourla said on Pfizer's most recent earnings call that the company is conducting a study designed to obtain regulatory approval in 100 days for an updated vaccine, if needed. That data is expected in early July.

When the Pfizer vaccine first arrived, it was considered a scientific marvel as the first ever to be authorized using mRNA. As the pandemic goes on, it's becoming clear that it might have been even more impressive than first thought.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 19, 2021)

*Delta variant infecting mounting number of people in rural Kansas and Missouri*


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> *Delta variant infecting mounting number of people in rural Kansas and Missouri*


I'm all amongst it. A guy I know that worked at the local auto parts store just died from it.

In a small town like this where everyone knows everyone, this county had the highest rate per capital in the US for the past 7+ days.

Still not enough to convince people to get vaccinated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 20, 2021)

Expect the Unexpected From the Delta Variant 

“the virus’s spread is what epidemiologists call “overdispersed,” which means that the majority of patients do not infect anyone else but a small handful might infect dozens of people. In other words, most sparks of infection do not catch fire. But occasionally a single infection might cause an early super-spreader event, which ends up seeding a major outbreak. “Looking from state to state, it can be like, ‘Well, why is this state doing well versus that state?’ Sometimes it’s just luck,” says Adam Lauring, a virologist at the University of Michigan.”









Expect the Unexpected From the Delta Variant


There’s no way of knowing how bad things will get in the U.S. In a way, that’s a luxury.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> *Delta variant infecting mounting number of people in rural Kansas and Missouri*


Who could have predicted?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 20, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who could have predicted?



Last couple days since our governor signed off on banning federal gun laws enforcement there has been an awful lot of automatic gunfire and big bangs comin from the woods.

Must have been plenty of folks with the parts on standby...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406817996039917572


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

More dangerous than lightning.


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> More dangerous than lightning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927908


There is no way after getting hit by a car am I getting in a car with a homicidal maniac even if we were in the middle of a thunder storm in a cross road with the creek rising. Not until I get my shot, then I will.


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2021)

*Some international travel restrictions easing July 5 for fully vaccinated people with proof*
Fully vaccinated Canadians and permanent residents will be able to enter Canada and not need to quarantine starting July 5, the federal government announced today.

The news comes as many Canadian provinces have hit key vaccination targets — with more than 75 per cent of eligible Canadians receiving at least one dose, and over 20 per cent receiving two.

Even so, Canadians and permanent residents who are fully vaccinated won't be able to simply walk through customs.

According to officials speaking during a technical briefing on background, those entering will need to show documents proving they received doses of the vaccines approved in Canada at least 14 days prior to entering the country.

Officials said travellers must electronically submit COVID-19-related information to the ArriveCAN app before arriving, meet the pre- and on-arrival test requirements, be asymptomatic and still have a suitable quarantine plan.

"Final determination regarding exemptions is made by a government representative at the border based on the information presented at the time of entry into Canada, which is why a quarantine plan is still required," said a statement.

If they are approved, travellers will not have to quarantine or take a COVID-19 test on day eight. Those arriving by air will also not be forced to stay at a government-authorized hotel and non-vaccinated children or dependent adults travelling with them will also be exempt from the hotel stay.

The easing does not apply to foreign nationals, unless they are already exempted by the border restrictions. Ottawa announced Friday it would be continuing existing restrictions at the Canada-U.S. border for at least another month, until July 21.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/fully-vaccinated-canadians-travel-july-1.6073480


----------



## mooray (Jun 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> More dangerous than lightning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927908


It's good to visualize the risk.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

I never pick up homicidal hitchhikers during flash flood warnings in a crosswalk, it's just too risky.


----------



## printer (Jun 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I never pick up homicidal hitchhikers during flash flood warnings in a crosswalk, it's just too risky.


We have some crosswalks put in in the middle of the street where you press the button to cross and lights go on to show that a person wants to cross. I stopped at the crosswalk and the guy starts to cross the road when BAM. I got rear ended by a milk truck pushing my car into the crosswalk. I am sitting there dazed and the person who was walking across the road (thankfully he was not in front of me when the milk truck rammed me into the crosswalk), and he says to me.

"It's not his fault, it was an accident." 

What are you, a fucking idiot? The car I was driving had less than 1000 km on it, thankfully it was a loaner the dealership gave me while my car was being repaired (which was another story). The milk truck driver didn't have any insurance. So I told him, go get it now and I will report the accident tomorrow. Gladly nothing more came of it fore me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 21, 2021)

Getting a COVID jab is safer than taking aspirin


Risk of rare side effects of COVID-19 vaccines are being greatly exaggerated: they are far safer than many regular medicines says University of Melbourne expert




pursuit.unimelb.edu.au


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

Duterte threatens to jail those who refuse COVID-19 vaccine (nypost.com)

*Philippines’ Duterte threatens to jail those who refuse COVID-19 vaccine*

MANILA – President Rodrigo Duterte threatened to jail people who refuse to be vaccinated against the coronavirus as the Philippines battles one of Asia’s worst outbreaks, with over 1.3 million cases and more than 23,000 deaths.

“You choose, vaccine or I will have you jailed,” Duterte said in a televised address on Monday following reports of low turnouts at several vaccination sites in the capital, Manila.

Duterte’s remarks contradict those of his health officials who have said that while people are urged to receive the COVID-19 vaccine, it was voluntary.

“Don’t get me wrong, there is a crisis in this country,” Duterte said. “I’m just exasperated by Filipinos not heeding the government.”

As of June 20, Philippine authorities had fully vaccinated 2.1 million people, making slow progress towards the government’s target to immunize up to 70 million people this year in a country of 110 million.

Duterte, who has been criticized for his tough approach to containing the virus, also stood by his decision not to let schools reopen.

In the same address, he took a swipe at the International Criminal Court, after an ICC prosecutor had sought permission from the court for a full inquiry into the drug war killings in the Philippines.

Duterte, who in March 2018 canceled the Philippines’ membership in the ICC’s founding treaty, repeated he will not cooperate with the probe, describing the ICC as “bulls–t”.

“Why would I defend or face an accusation before white people. You must be crazy,” said Duterte, who, after winning the presidency in 2016, unleashed an anti-narcotics campaign that has killed thousands.

Human rights groups say authorities have summarily executed drug suspects, but Duterte maintains those who were killed violently were resisting arrest.

Sought for comment, ICC spokesperson Fadi El Abdallah said: “The Court is an independent judicial institution, and does not comment on political statements.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

I imagine if you were fully vaccinated, getting a mild or asymptomatic case of the delta variant would boost your immunity further. On the other hand, the unvaccinated and vulnerable are gonna be road kill this summer and fall, especially in those areas with low vaccination rates. One good thing though, vaccination rates for people over 60 are in the 80 to 90% range in many places, so that should dramatically reduce fatalities and hospitalizations in another delta wave. I think this delta variant is causing many people to consider getting vaccinated or following up on their first shot.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Almost 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19 | Fox News 

*Almost 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19*
*The number of breakthrough cases in the state has been rare so far*

Nearly 4,000 fully vaccinated people in Massachusetts have tested positive for COVID-19, according to recent data from the state Department of Public Health.

The number of breakthrough cases in the state has been infrequent so far -- accounting for approximately one in 1,000 vaccinated people.

As of June 12, there were 3,791 coronavirus cases among the more than 3.7 million fully vaccinated individuals in Massachusetts, reports said. 

"We’re learning that many of the breakthrough infections are asymptomatic or they’re very mild and brief in duration," said Boston University infectious diseases specialist Davidson Hamer, according to the Boston Herald. "The viral load is not very high."

"Breakthroughs are expected, and we need to better understand who’s at risk and whether people who have a breakthrough can transmit the virus to others," he continued. "In some cases, they’ll be shedding such low levels of the virus and won’t be transmitting to others."

According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, large-scale clinical studies have found that COVID-19 vaccination prevented most people from getting the virus. Still, no vaccine is 100% effective at preventing the disease and there will be "a small percentage of fully vaccinated people who still get sick, are hospitalized, or die from COVID-19," the agency said. 

A recent study from the CDC showed that Pfizer and Moderna are about 90% effective against infection two weeks after the last dose has passed. The one-dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine is about 72% effective against moderate to severe disease, according to U.S. trials.

"Testing to identify current infection remains critical to control of COVID-19," a DPH spokeswoman told the paper. "People with current infection can spread the virus to others and isolation of cases and identification of close contacts (individuals who may have been exposed) is a foundation of public health response."

Health officials also warned about the contagious Delta variant, seen in areas in the U.S. 

Todd Ellerin, director of infectious diseases at South Shore Health, expressed the need to get as many people vaccinated due to the highly contagious variants.

He made the plea as new virus cases were at record lows in the state last week amid the vaccine rollout. 

As of Monday, more than 150 million people in the U.S. have been fully vaccinated, according to the CDC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 22, 2021)

Once the mRNA vaccines come out of emergency use statues, I would expect most employers who provide healthcare will require it, the insurance companies will want it to reduce costs. Mandatory requirements from insurance companies, employers, universities and schools should cover most people by winter and drive vaccination rates very high in America.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
U.S. employers wrestle with COVID vaccine requirements in regulatory "hairball" | Reuters 

*U.S. employers wrestle with COVID vaccine requirements in regulatory "hairball"*

June 21 (Reuters) - America's largest garlic farm needs 1,000 workers to harvest its annual crop, but faces an unexpected hurdle in this year's recruitment drive: it now must document and track the COVID-19 vaccine status of these seasonal laborers.

Employers in California's Santa Clara County, including Christopher Ranch, are required as of June 1 to ascertain if their workers have been vaccinated and check in every 14 days on those who say they have not or who decline to answer.

The timing of the order, in the middle of the busy harvest season, couldn't be worse.

Ken Christopher, the farm's executive vice president, said the company has to develop a system to check who has been vaccinated while observing privacy laws and monitoring workers' adherence to safety protocols and testing.

"If the government wants to mandate (a vaccine), that’s one thing," Christopher said. "But then requiring us to police it, that feels very unconventional."

Workers in the Silicon Valley county who aren't vaccinated or refuse to reveal their status to their employer must remain masked and should follow other protocols, such as limiting long-distance work travel and submitting to regular COVID-19 testing.

Employment lawyers said companies are watching closely how rules play out nationally, as they look to bring workers back safely and to dispense with mask protocols. But doing so may require identifying those who got a COVID-19 shot with badges or bracelets, raising discrimination issues and complicating hiring in a tightening labor market as the pandemic eases.

Several states, including California, Michigan and Oregon, have their own rules or guidance on documenting vaccination status for workers but they are generally less strict than in Santa Clara County.

In Montana, however, a recently enacted law discourages employers from asking about vaccination status because it could lead to discrimination claims, according to employment lawyers.

"It's a hairball," said Eric Hobbs, an employment attorney with Ogletree Deakins in Milwaukee. "It's all very confusing."

Christopher said he is considering a mask-free shift for vaccinated workers and another shift for workers who haven't gotten their shot to avoid discrimination and tension.

But asking farm laborers about their vaccination status and entering their details in a database could hurt recruitment efforts, he said.

"It’s the additional information being offered to the government," said Christopher. "The more layers added on top, the more uncomfortable they are in seeking jobs here."
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 23, 2021)

This represents less than 1% of the over 24,947 employees and if it holds true for other employers, there should be over 99% compliance to employer mandated vaccinations.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
153 Houston Methodist staff who refused to get COVID vaccine have been fired or resigned (yahoo.com)

*153 Houston Methodist staff who refused to get COVID vaccine have been fired or resigned*

153 health care workers who refused to comply with a COVID-19 vaccine mandate have resigned or been fired, the Houston Methodist Hospital confirmed Tuesday.

*Why it matters: *The Texas hospital was one of the first in the U.S. to announce such requirement, and it suspended 178 employees without pay for 14 days for failing to comply with the rule.


A federal judge on June 13 dismissed a lawsuit brought by 117 staff challenging the Houston hospital's mandate.

*What's happening: *A hospital spokesperson confirmed that the employees had either resigned during the two-week suspension period or had their employment terminated on Tuesday.

"The employees who became compliant during the suspension period returned to work the day after they became compliant," the spokesperson said.
*Of note: *Houston Methodist Hospital CEO, Marc Boom said after announcing the suspensions that that 24,947 workers had been vaccinated against the coronavirus by the June 9 deadline.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

US coronavirus: Nearly every new Covid-19 death is now entirely preventable, CDC director says (msn.com) 

*US coronavirus: Nearly every new Covid-19 death is now entirely preventable, CDC director says*

The dangerous Delta variant poses a risk as the United States works to ease out of the Covid-19 pandemic, but experts say the nation has the tools needed to overcome the threat -- if the public takes advantage of them.

"Covid-19 vaccines are available for everyone ages 12 and up," US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said Tuesday at a White House briefing. "They are nearly 100% effective against severe disease and death -- meaning nearly every death due to Covid-19 is particularly tragic, because nearly every death, especially among adults, due to Covid-19 is at this point entirely preventable."

Those still dying from Covid-19 in the US are "overwhelmingly" unvaccinated, National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases Director Dr. Anthony Fauci told CNN.

As of Wednesday, 65.6% of the adult population in the US have received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine, according to the CDC. While that seems close to President Joe Biden's goal of having 70% of American adults at least partially vaccinated by July 4, experts are concerned about declining rates of new vaccinations and the difficulty in motivating those still hesitant to get inoculated.

"This virus is an opportunist," Walensky said. "As long as there are those who are not vaccinated, Covid-19 will remain a threat."

The Delta variant, which is believed to be more transmissible and more dangerous, could be the dominant strain in areas of the US that have low vaccination rates in a matter of weeks, Fauci told "CBS This Morning" on Wednesday.

While Fauci thinks a return to the high virus numbers of 2020 is unlikely, communities with low vaccination rates could experience localized surges because of the Delta variant, he said earlier this week. Full vaccination with current vaccines is effective against the variant, he has said.

"For those areas where you have a high vaccination rate, you're not going to see" Delta become dominant, Fauci told CBS. "Again, another powerful reason why we need to get vaccinated."

Even if 75% of eligible Americans were vaccinated, a Delta-like variant could result in Covid-19 bouncing back from summer lows to cause more than 3,000 deaths per week in the US at various points during the fall and winter, a recent research model showed.

That would be about 1,000 more Covid-19 deaths than the US has seen over the past week, though still far below the peak of 24,000 deaths during the second week of January, according to the model from the Covid-19 Scenario Modeling Hub, a project involving researchers from 13 institutions.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 24, 2021)

"To put this into perspective, if we vaccinate 1 million 12-17 year olds, we could see 30-40 MILD cases of myocarditis. In this same 1 million, through vaccination we AVOID: 8,000 cases of COVID-19, 200 hospitalizations, 50 ICU stays & 1 death. The benefits far outweigh the risks."


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "To put this into perspective, if we vaccinate 1 million 12-17 year olds, we could see 30-40 MILD cases of myocarditis. In this same 1 million, through vaccination we AVOID: 8,000 cases of COVID-19, 200 hospitalizations, 50 ICU stays & 1 death. The benefits far outweigh the risks."


Except for the 30-40 12-17 year olds. Sounds like communism to me.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

"In this context, the success of the Novavax vaccine should be A1 news. The recent results confirm that it has roughly the same efficacy as the two authorized mRNA vaccines, with the added benefit of being based on an older, more familiar science. The protein-subunit approach used by Novavax was first implemented for the hepatitis B vaccine, which has been used in the U.S. since 1986. The pertussis vaccine, which is required for almost all children in U.S. public schools, is also made this way. Some of those people who have been wary of getting the mRNA vaccines may find Novavax more appealing.

The Novavax vaccine also has a substantially lower rate of side effects than the authorized mRNA vaccines. Last week’s data showed that about 40 percent of people who receive Novavax report fatigue after the second dose, as compared with 65 percent for Moderna and more than 55 percent for Pfizer. Based on the results of Novavax’s first efficacy trial in the U.K., side effects (including but not limited to fatigue) aren’t just less frequent; they’re milder too. That’s a very big deal for people on hourly wages, who already bear a disproportionate risk of getting COVID-19, and who have been less likely to get vaccinated in part because of the risk of losing days of work to post-vaccine fever, pain, or malaise. Side effects are a big barrier for COVID-vaccine acceptance. The CDC reported on Monday that, according to a survey conducted in the spring, only about half of adults under the age of 40 have gotten the vaccine or definitely intend to do so, and that, among the rest, 56 percent say they are concerned about side effects. Lower rates of adverse events are likely to be a bigger issue still for parents, when considering vaccination for their children."
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Novavax Is Now the Best COVID-19 Vaccine - The Atlantic 

*The mRNA Vaccines Are Extraordinary, but Novavax Is Even Better*
*Persistent hype around mRNA vaccine technology is now distracting us from other ways to end the pandemic.*

At the end of January, reports that yet another COVID-19 vaccine had succeeded in its clinical trials—this one offering about 70 percent protection—were front-page news in the United States, and occasioned push alerts on millions of phones. But when the Maryland-based biotech firm Novavax announced its latest stunning trial results last week, and an efficacy rate of more than 90 percent even against coronavirus variants, the response from the same media outlets was muted in comparison. The difference, of course, was the timing: With three vaccines already authorized for emergency use by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, the nation is “awash in other shots” already, as the _The New York Times_ put it.
...


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

"I could have been a contender."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

printer said:


> "I could have been a contender."


They still can be, the world needs 10 billion doses and it sounds like it might be useful as a booster shot here. The bigger the menu of options the better.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "In this context, the success of the Novavax vaccine should be A1 news. The recent results confirm that it has roughly the same efficacy as the two authorized mRNA vaccines, with the added benefit of being based on an older, more familiar science. The protein-subunit approach used by Novavax was first implemented for the hepatitis B vaccine, which has been used in the U.S. since 1986. The pertussis vaccine, which is required for almost all children in U.S. public schools, is also made this way. Some of those people who have been wary of getting the mRNA vaccines may find Novavax more appealing.
> 
> The Novavax vaccine also has a substantially lower rate of side effects than the authorized mRNA vaccines. Last week’s data showed that about 40 percent of people who receive Novavax report fatigue after the second dose, as compared with 65 percent for Moderna and more than 55 percent for Pfizer. Based on the results of Novavax’s first efficacy trial in the U.K., side effects (including but not limited to fatigue) aren’t just less frequent; they’re milder too. That’s a very big deal for people on hourly wages, who already bear a disproportionate risk of getting COVID-19, and who have been less likely to get vaccinated in part because of the risk of losing days of work to post-vaccine fever, pain, or malaise. Side effects are a big barrier for COVID-vaccine acceptance. The CDC reported on Monday that, according to a survey conducted in the spring, only about half of adults under the age of 40 have gotten the vaccine or definitely intend to do so, and that, among the rest, 56 percent say they are concerned about side effects. Lower rates of adverse events are likely to be a bigger issue still for parents, when considering vaccination for their children."
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I question some of the language in this press release as containing a Luddite value judgment.

Imagine if _Road and Track_ ran an article about a new GT that was competitive with McLarens and Corvettes on a road course, but had *the added benefit *of a wooden frame. 

The new vax tech is more scalable and quicker to manufacture than the old. Even so, I think Novavax is a valuable horse in the stable. But it is a Morgan among McLarens.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I question some of the language in this press release as containing a Luddite value judgment.
> 
> Imagine if _Road and Track_ ran an article about a new GT that was competitive with McLarens and Corvettes on a road course, but had *the added benefit *of a wooden frame.
> 
> The new vax tech is more scalable and quicker to manufacture than the old. Even so, I think Novavax is a valuable horse in the stable. But it is a Morgan among McLarens.


If it gets people to take the vaccine it's as technically advanced as it needs to be.

It doesnt have those scary letters in it, RNA


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 24, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> If it gets people to take the vaccine it's as technically advanced as it needs to be.
> 
> It doesnt have those scary letters in it, RNA


I object to the prejudicial language in the press release. I do not object to the vaccine or its efficacy.

FWIW I am much less afraid of RNA than RNC


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I question some of the language in this press release as containing a Luddite value judgment.
> 
> Imagine if _Road and Track_ ran an article about a new GT that was competitive with McLarens and Corvettes on a road course, but had *the added benefit *of a wooden frame.
> 
> The new vax tech is more scalable and quicker to manufacture than the old. Even so, I think Novavax is a valuable horse in the stable. But it is a Morgan among McLarens.


It is cheap and easy to produce, is highly effective, works against variants and the world needs 10 billion doses ASAP. We could also use other options with fewer side effects, for kids for instance. Also it can be made in existing facilities like many traditional vaccines, mRNA vaccines need new facilities, specialized equipment and feed stocks. mRNA is the way of the future and provides fast response, though many mRNA approaches have failed in trials too. There will be many vaccine programs halted now that we have more successful candidates, there were a couple of hundred contenders in total. 

Also moving forward volunteers for vaccine trials will be difficult to find among those who are vaccine reluctant or resistant! If taking a proven vaccine bothers them, imagine their reaction to trying an experimental one as part of a clinical trial! Some might be candidates for treatments though, so they will be useful for something!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 24, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I object to the prejudicial language in the press release. I do not object to the vaccine or its efficacy.
> 
> FWIW I am much less afraid of RNA than RNC


It was the Atlantic, not Nature or PNAS! More an opinion piece really and meant for general consumption.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is cheap and easy to produce, is highly effective, works against variants and the world needs 10 billion doses ASAP. We could also use other options with fewer side effects, for kids for instance. Also it can be made in existing facilities like many traditional vaccines, mRNA vaccines need new facilities, specialized equipment and feed stocks. mRNA is the way of the future and provides fast response, though many mRNA approaches have failed in trials too. There will be many vaccine programs halted now that we have more successful candidates, there were a couple of hundred contenders in total.
> 
> Also moving forward volunteers for vaccine trials will be difficult to find among those who are vaccine reluctant or resistant! If taking a proven vaccine bothers them, imagine their reaction to trying an experimental one as part of a clinical trial! Some might be candidates for treatments though, so they will be useful for something!


I completely agree that more vaccine = better. But that vaccine is no more "proven" than the new-tech ones. It's that implication of older = better that caught my eye. 

I have absolutely no handle on the cost, scalability and speed of delivery vs, say, Pfizer. But this looks like an excellent candidiate for vaccine diplomacy. Imagine giving Russians stuff that works "made in USA". Neener, Vladimir.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It was the Atlantic, not Nature or PNAS! More an opinion piece really and meant for general consumption.


I like to think that the Atlantic is old-school journalism with the standards that go with it, and not picked cherries like Reader's Digest.

Especially general-consumption pieces need to be clear about the difference between objective items and derived opinions. Call it critical thoiught theory.


----------



## printer (Jun 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It is cheap and easy to produce, is highly effective, works against variants and the world needs 10 billion doses ASAP. We could also use other options with fewer side effects, for kids for instance. Also it can be made in existing facilities like many traditional vaccines, mRNA vaccines need new facilities, specialized equipment and feed stocks. mRNA is the way of the future and provides fast response, though many mRNA approaches have failed in trials too. There will be many vaccine programs halted now that we have more successful candidates, there were a couple of hundred contenders in total.
> 
> Also moving forward volunteers for vaccine trials will be difficult to find among those who are vaccine reluctant or resistant! If taking a proven vaccine bothers them, imagine their reaction to trying an experimental one as part of a clinical trial! Some might be candidates for treatments though, so they will be useful for something!


If it was all that and a bag of potato chips it would be produced and sold to the rest of the world. I had to put together a capabilities blurb to hawk a rocket. I looked over all the tests and data and, well there were holes. I brought it up and I was told, "Don't lie but just push the positive points." Not that it was a bad rocket, it was used for many years.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Cruise ship bookings are way up, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Demand is so high prices are going up, people are paying extra to get infected.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

Missouri becomes hot spot for Delta variant fueling hospitalizations while vaccination efforts lag - CNN 

*Missouri becomes hot spot for Delta variant fueling hospitalizations while vaccination efforts lag*

(CNN)In June, Louie Michael and his wife, Patti, were admitted as Covid-19 patients at Springfield's Mercy Hospital, one of two major hospitals in southwest Missouri. 

Pattie was hospitalized first. She has asthma and is immunocompromised. Michael followed the next day, arriving by ambulance. 

He chronicled his bout with Covid-19 on Facebook, sharing his health updates daily. "The breathing is labored, it's tough. This stuff is real," said Michael. 

Speaking to the Springfield News-Leader, Michael said the couple never entirely ruled out the vaccine, but they did put off the decision, waiting to see the results between the available vaccines. 
Something they now regret. 

"I hope people do think about getting the vaccination. It's your prerogative, but I wish I had done it just to just avoid this," Michael said. "This new Delta variant, which they do think that I might have had, is just dive bombing everybody who didn't get the other before." 

Missouri is seeing a concerning uptick in hospitalizations due to Covid-19's Delta variant, which originated in India. In Springfield alone, there has been a 225% increase in hospital admissions since June 1, according to the Springfield-Greene County Health Department

The Delta variant -- which has been found to be more transmissible than others -- now accounts for about 29% of cases in Missouri, more than any other state, according to data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

And vaccination rates in Missouri remain below average, CDC data shows. About 38% of the state's population is fully vaccinated, compared to nearly 46% of the US population overall.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Colorado has fast rising numbers of the Delta variant with a low vaccination rate and the hospitals are filling up so what do they do? 
They have a huge 3 day country music festival that started yesterday, what could go wrong?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Colorado has fast rising numbers of the Delta variant with a low vaccination rate and the hospitals are filling up so what do they do?
> They have a huge 3 day country music festival that started yesterday, what could go wrong?


Mountain morons, not many at a country music festival will vaccinated and there won't be a mask in sight. Lot's of drunks, MAGA hats and fights though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Colorado has fast rising numbers of the Delta variant with a low vaccination rate and the hospitals are filling up so what do they do?
> They have a huge 3 day country music festival that started yesterday, what could go wrong?


Donald should be starting up his MAGA/ Stop the steal rally super spreader events soon, not many will be vaccinated at them or wear a mask. Donald will leave another trail of misery maiming and death in the wake of his farewell tour, as he tries to grift more money out of his base for legal fees. We will soon see what king shit has to say about DeSantis, Pence and all those rats who will be testifying against him, he will whine about it constantly.

Look for Donald's Delta Death tour in your state this summer. D3 for short.


----------



## conservative (Jun 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s crazy. There are some scary variants and I fear that unvaccinated children are now at the greatest risk.


Children are at almost 0 risk from serious illness from any variant of Covid, statistically speaking. But if you want to let emotion make your decisions that is up to you.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Children are at almost 0 risk from serious illness from any variant of Covid, statistically speaking. But if you want to let emotion make your decisions that is up to you.


And you feel comfortable enough with your understanding of the 'statistics' on this virus to come in here and just post that?

It's pretty big claim, did you see this in a Facebook post?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

A UK study says that 7-8% of children that get covid are long haulers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Children are at almost 0 risk from serious illness from any variant of Covid, statistically speaking. But if you want to let emotion make your decisions that is up to you.


Hey, thanks for sharing your thoughts. Il’ll keep this in mind the next time I find myself wondering what dumb fucks think.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

The new Delta variant seems to be hitting younger people very hard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

That country music festival is in Lauren Boebert’s district, lets hope she gets covid.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> That country music festival is in Lauren Boebert’s district, lets hope she gets covid.


She's too busy tryin to get on newzmaxx and fuxxnewz to give a shit about what's happening in her district


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> That country music festival is in Lauren Boebert’s district, lets hope she gets covid.


It must be difficult. How does she keep track of all the times she got preventable diseases like clap and covid?


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Children are at almost 0 risk from serious illness from any variant of Covid, statistically speaking. But if you want to let emotion make your decisions that is up to you.


Do conservatives immunize themselves from knowledge?


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Do conservatives immunize themselves from knowledge?


The only book needed is the good book. It says in genesis gaining knowledge is the original sin. 

I mean it is literally in the bible that lack of knowledge is the path to enlightenment


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> The only book needed is the good book. It says in genesis gaining knowledge is the original sin.
> 
> I mean it is literally in the bible that lack of knowledge is the path to enlightenment


Religion has been a con job from the very beginning.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Delta is now 60% of the new cases in Missouri.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta is now 60% of the new cases in Missouri.


My 30 year old son has covid now. 

He took the Pfizer vaccine early spring this year. 

We are in Missouri in one of the northern rural areas that is hit hardest for the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> My 30 year old son has covid now.
> 
> He took the Pfizer vaccine early spring this year.
> 
> We are in Missouri in one of the northern rural areas that is hit hardest for the last 2 weeks or so.




Israel is reporting that half the people with Delta are vaccinated but they show no symptoms or mild ones.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Israel is reporting that half the people with Delta are vaccinated but they show no symptoms or mild ones.


He has had mild flu like symptoms last 3 days, lost sense of smell, feeling better today.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

Here's an interesting article from the New England Journal of Medicine, about covid-19 vaccine safety in pregnant persons.:


https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2104983



In particular, I found this chart very interesting:


Particularly if you look at spontaneous abortions before 20 weeks, it gets real interesting. We can see by the listed numbers, that there is typically a 10% to 26% incidence of spontaneous abortion in women before 20 weeks. If you look at the numbers on the chart under V-Safe Pregnancy registry, it's nice to see that there were only 104 out of 827 reports of spontaneous abortion before 20 weeks, which is only 12.6%. Yay!

Oh wait though.. If we read that tricky fine print we see the following note:
"A total of 700 participants (84.6%) received their first eligible dose in the third trimester."

So I guess out of those 827 women in the study, 700 of them could not have a spontaneous abortion before 20 weeks, because the third trimester begins at week 28. So my basic math says it's really 127 women in this study which got vaxxed before the third trimester, and further we see that out of these 127 women, 104 of them had spontaneous abortions. That's over 80%, yikes!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> He has had mild flu like symptoms last 3 days, lost sense of smell, feeling better today.


Even will mild or no symptoms covid can do some serious damage. I have a friend that is still trying to recover after a couple months, her blood work is all screwed up and they don't know why.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's an interesting article from the New England Journal of Medicine, about covid-19 vaccine safety in pregnant persons.:
> 
> 
> https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/nejmoa2104983
> ...





Moving onto the abortion troll?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 25, 2021)

Gee, two passengers on a cruise ship just tested positive for covid, didn't see that coming.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4930781
> 
> 
> Moving onto the abortion troll?


So you can't debate my facts? Guess that means I won.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 25, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So you can't debate my facts? Guess that means I won.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 25, 2021)

Weak


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 25, 2021)

*Let's talk about a lesson on privilege from an unusual place....*


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 25, 2021)

printer said:


> If it was all that and a bag of potato chips it would be produced and sold to the rest of the world. I had to put together a capabilities blurb to hawk a rocket. I looked over all the tests and data and, well there were holes. I brought it up and I was told, "Don't lie but just push the positive points." Not that it was a bad rocket, it was used for many years.


If that was an orbital or sounding rocket, I would be fascinated to know the model.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 25, 2021)

As for the thread poll, my honest answer has to be No. I've already received both Pfizer.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 25, 2021)

Peaj porridge hot
Peaj porridge cold
Nutritional it is not
But it's getting rather old


----------



## printer (Jun 25, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If that was an orbital or sounding rocket, I would be fascinated to know the model.


Wasn't orbital. Wasn't sounding. I did have some sounding rockets cross my path and they would have been cool to see go up. I was only temporarily in the job as they needed work on a new design done and another project was delaying the people they wanted in the position. They never told me that, I just found out afterward when I was out of a job. But that is business, they do not have to play nice. I did cross the path of the director of the department years later, and after he left the room an engineer said, "There seems to have been a little tension between the two of you."


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

A COVID outbreak hit a Cornish nursing home in England where 100% of residents & 94% of staff received both doses of Covid vaccine. Importantly, every single case was asymptomatic, showing the efficacy of vaccination. https://cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-


----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2021)

I received the second shot of Pfizer yesterday. Like the first, there's a little soreness in my arm that I didn't even notice until I went to bed. Even then, I only notice it when I raise my arm. Just a little soreness. If you grew up active, you've learned to deal with pain and tend to ignore it. No symptoms of illness. I am considered an anti-vaxxer, having never received a flu shot, but I'm not a crusader. Get the flu shot, I don't care. Get an abortion, I don't care. Marry anyone, I don't care. (I don't believe the govt. has any role in marriage, anyway).
But, this virus, and all the variants we knew would come, is different. At 66, I won't take the risk. In my youth, I wanted to parachute. No longer. We all know a lot of dead people.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't think I got to tell ya'll (was banned from this thread at the time) about my buddy who got the J&J shot a few weeks ago and it triggered shingles in him. His face was swollen up for a week. True story. Good times.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

Gee, a old guy with shingles, what are the odds. I've had shingles along with a shit load of other people that had chickenpox as a kid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

“I’ve never seen anything like this in my 20 years in health care,” Dr. Thomas Tobin, the chief medical examiner in Community Hospital in Grand Junction, told The Daily Beast, adding that his hospital is almost at capacity. “Pretty much everyone that’s coming into the hospital is unvaccinated. Some of those people swear they don’t believe in COVID all the way up to when they’re in their hospital room, strapped to machines.”

“And now with Country Jam? From a medical standpoint, the question is how much worse is it going to get for us here in Mesa.”


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, a old guy with shingles, what are the odds. I've had shingles along with a shit load of other people that had chickenpox as a kid.


Yeah, that pea-brain is just saying anything that he thinks will garner him some attention. Now the idiot says he has kids??? If they want to go to school they will have to be vaccinated!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, that pea-brain is just saying anything that he thinks will garner him some attention. Now the idiot says he has kids??? If they want to go to school they will have to be vaccinated!



Do you think he knows there is a vaccine for shingles LOL.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you think he knows there is a vaccine for shingles LOL.



Probably not. But he knows that "his friend" got shingles because of the vaccine!

His idiocy has no bounds!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I object to the prejudicial language in the press release. I do not object to the vaccine or its efficacy.
> 
> FWIW I am much less afraid of RNA than RNC


They left out the magnetism too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> And now with Country Jam?


50,000 tix sold for it. i hope lauren qbert is going.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Gee, a old guy with shingles, what are the odds. I've had shingles along with a shit load of other people that had chickenpox as a kid.


Yeah, he got shingles hours after the vaccine. Must have been a coincidence.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 26, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Probably not. But he knows that "his friend" got shingles because of the vaccine!
> 
> His idiocy knows no bounds!


my j&j vax gave me priapism for 4 days.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my j&j vax gave me priapism for 4 days.


Hard luck.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, he got shingles hours after the vaccine. Must have been a coincidence.



He didn't get shingles from the vaccine moron, if you have chicken pox the virus stays in your system for life.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He didn't get shingles from the vaccine moron, if you have chicken pox the virus stays in your system for life.


Yeah, I know. The vaccine triggered the recurrence of the virus he had latent in his system.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 26, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hard luck.


i got thru it fine but it was hard.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I know. The vaccine triggered the recurrence of the virus he had latent in his system.



Kinda like you're triggered by vaccines.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

Any thoughts on the shape of Earth?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Kinda like you're triggered by vaccines.


I'm triggered by forced vaccinations and coercion. If you wanna get a jab, I have zero issues with that.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Any thoughts on the shape of Earth?


Ellipsoid. 

Remember when they thought it was flat, and the naysayers were patently dismissed?


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Ellipsoid.
> 
> Remember when they thought it was flat, and the naysayers were patently dismissed?


Yeah by political/religious morons that were too scared to believe the scientists that were telling then that for years. It is a shame when people don't understand enough to not be tricked into not believing the collective knowledge of the scientists who dedicate their lives using the best technology and information available.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Any thoughts on the shape of Earth?


We already know the answer to that, skip to the plasma beings.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

Delta

An important correction on the Israel story. Half of “adults” infected in Israel were fully vaxxed, not half of all cases. About half of the total infections were kids. Means about 25% of infections were in fully vaxxed, and most if not all were reportedly asymptomatic infections.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah by political/religious morons that were too scared to believe the scientists that were telling then that for years. It is a shame when people don't understand enough to not be tricked into not believing the collective knowledge of the scientists who dedicate their lives using the best technology and information available.


Of course we have current scientists who disagree with the way the new vaccines have been rolled out, most notably one of the inventors of mRNA technology, Dr Malone.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Of course we have current scientists who disagree with the way the new vaccines have been rolled out, most notably one of the inventors of mRNA technology, Dr Malone.


saaaaay,

You are up on all the fake news and false conspiracy theories. Props for that. Much respect. But what you are saying is sooooo common and boring.

Tell us about Plasma Beings. I want to hear about Plasma Beings.


----------



## hanimmal (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Of course we have current scientists who disagree with the way the new vaccines have been rolled out, most notably one of the inventors of mRNA technology, Dr Malone.


Oh wow you can find examples of a handful of people who for various reasons (like making bank) say things. 

The problem with the bro-scientists (like you are portraying here, spreading the propaganda that is seen to be coming from dictators to weaken our nation) is that this does not mean shit.

See how science works is that someone puts in a lot of work and then everyone else who understands the science checks their work. That goes on again and again, and tracked, and double checked, and is repeatable.

So having the ability to find people who are saying shit is not the same as your doctor's understanding of the consensus of what is going on.

But that is not really your point is it. More likely you are just being a troll to keep this bullshit death cult propaganda spam going.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I know. The vaccine triggered the recurrence of the virus he had latent in his system.


I can't discount PJ on this one. I spent a lot of time following the virus/vaccine thing and I was pretty much decided to be a Pfizer/Moderna man just due to the shingles thing. From what I understand there may have been shingles cases. 

*Herpes zoster following inactivated COVID-19 vaccine: A coexistence or coincidence? *








Herpes zoster following inactivated COVID-19 vaccine: A coexistence or coincidence? - PubMed


Herpes zoster following inactivated COVID-19 vaccine: A coexistence or coincidence?




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





My current condition was a fluke, might even be a one in a million. But I am what I am now. My problem 'seems' to reside in my spinal column, where the shingles virus sits. I was not going to push my luck and go for the other technologies when I got my shot.


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2021)

*Arkansas governor implores people to get vaccinated as COVID-19 cases rise in state*
Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) on Saturday implored residents to get vaccinated as COVID-19 cases rise in the state.

“The overwhelming majority of COVID patients in the hospital have not been vaccinated. These vaccines are effective, but we need more Arkansans to get the shot,” Hutchinson tweeted.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408544482631557124
Arkansas is rated fifth in new COVID-19 cases among U.S. states, as it saw a 51 percent increase in cases over the past two weeks, data from Johns Hopkins University showed, according to The Associated Press.

Only 0.8 percent of fully vaccinated individuals are dying, and only 0.1 percent are being hospitalized, according to the analysis. 








Arkansas governor implores people to get vaccinated as COVID-19 cases rise in state


Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) on Saturday implored residents to get vaccinated as COVID-19 cases rise in the state.“The overwhelming majority of COVID patients in the hospital have not been vacc…




thehill.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2021)

Sydney Australia is now back again in lockdown because of Delta. A stylist at an upscale hair salon had it and infected over 900 people . Can you imagine dropping like $350 on getting your hair done and sitting In the salon for 3 hours leaving with a fantastic new hair color and cut and the delta as well? Lookin damn good for the coffin! and a fish delivery driver had it and spread it all around as well .


----------



## mooray (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm triggered by forced vaccinations and coercion..


Don't really have to worry about that in the US.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

mooray said:


> Don't really have to worry about that in the US.


He's probably crying about the un-vaccinated not being allowed to infect anyone they want. They will be excluded from many public things and are too dumb to understand why.


----------



## mooray (Jun 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> He's probably crying about the un-vaccinated not being allowed to infect anyone they want. They will be excluded from many public things and are too dumb to understand why.


I'd like to think he's smart enough that he understands civics 101 and that private businesses are able to exercise their right to exclude him if they want to and that he's not dumb enough to consider that as being "forced" to do something.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 26, 2021)

They will be shun like the true lepers they are.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 26, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> They left out the magnetism too.


Something tells me that theory wont stick.


----------



## CatHedral (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm triggered by forced vaccinations and coercion. If you wanna get a jab, I have zero issues with that.


This sounds just like something the addled sasquatch would say. Refusing the vaccination because freedom is just the sort of broken thinking that will bring us the Epsilon Super Double Plus variant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Something tells me that theory wont stick.


not to ferrous metals....


----------



## printer (Jun 26, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> not to ferrous metals....


They can powder (sugar) coat it on for the ones that need it.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't think I got to tell ya'll (was banned from this thread at the time) about my buddy who got the J&J shot a few weeks ago and it triggered shingles in him. His face was swollen up for a week. True story. Good times.


On the other hand, millions have died of COVID-19. 

Why are you more concerned with vaccines than the virus that has killed so many and brought so much misery to the world?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> saaaaay,
> 
> You are up on all the fake news and false conspiracy theories. Props for that. Much respect. But what you are saying is sooooo common and boring.
> 
> Tell us about Plasma Beings. I want to hear about Plasma Beings.


I don't know anything about "Plasma Beings", but you are welcome to enlighten me.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

1212ham said:


> On the other hand, millions have died of COVID-19.
> 
> Why are you more concerned with vaccines than the virus that has killed so many and brought so much misery to the world?


I'm concerned about short-sighted, fast and loose "science" trumping the actual scientific method.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't know anything about "Plasma Beings", but you are welcome to enlighten me.


tsk tsk

such a waste of conspiracy and fake news energy. Dude, you the man when it comes to that kind of crap.

Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> tsk tsk
> 
> such a waste of conspiracy and fake news energy. Dude, you the man when it comes to that kind of crap.
> 
> Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings.


You tell me, you seem to know all about it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You tell me, you seem to know all about it.


You are the fount of all fake news.

Stop holding out. Are you having an affair with one? Is that it?

Tell us all about Plasma Beings. Need to know about Plasma Beings.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You are the fount of all fake news.
> 
> Stop holding out. Are you having an affair with one? Is that it?
> 
> Tell us all about Plasma Beings. Need to know about Plasma Beings.


So sorry to disappoint, but I have no idea what you're ranting on about, however you do seem a bit obsessed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

The family of an unvaccinated woman who died from COVID-19 say they still refuse to get the jab, report says (yahoo.com) 

*The family of an unvaccinated woman who died from COVID-19 say they still refuse to get the jab, report says*


The family of an unvaccinated woman who died of COVID-19 said they still won't get the jab.
Molly Hart from Florida told the Daily Beast her mother died from "stress" and "not COVID."
Mary Knight died last week after contracting the virus in her office where an outbreak had occured.
The daughter of an unvaccinated woman who died from the coronavirus said her family will still not be getting their shots, according to the Daily Beast.

Molly Hart, a physical therapist from Bradenton, Florida, was left devastated after her mother, Mary Knight, passed away from complications related to COVID-19 last week. However, the tragic event did not change her stance on getting the COVID-19 vaccine.

"No one in my family will be getting the vaccine," Hart confirmed to the Daily Beast.

Hart said she believes her mother, who was 58 years old, did not die from the coronavirus but that it was a "freak thing" caused by "stress."

"She was always a busy worker bee," Hart said, according to the Daily Beast. "She didn't know how to rest and gave her all to everything she did. Stress killed her, not COVID. A healthy body and immune system [do] not need the vaccine."

According to public health experts, having a strong and healthy immune system does not offer the same protection as a COVID-19 vaccine, CNN reported.

Knight, who was not vaccinated, died after contracting the virus in the government office building where she worked as an IT Customer service supervisor.

Three other unvaccinated employees in her office - where wearing face masks was not mandatory - also contracted the virus and fell seriously ill, but survived. Another unvaccinated member of the IT department, a 53-year-old man called Alphonso Cox, also died last week after coming down with COVID-19.

The employees in the office that had been vaccinated however were not affected by the illness at all, Manatee County Administrator Dr. Scott Hopes said in a statement.

Hopes said at a news conference earlier this week that believes the outbreak that killed Knight could have involved the Delta variant of the coronavirus, which originates from India.

More than 600,00 people have died from the coronavirus in the United States since the start of the pandemic, according to a tracker by Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## YardG (Jun 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm concerned about short-sighted, fast and loose "science" trumping the actual scientific method.


And you'll be the judge of when it's good science? That doesn't sound very scientific.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2021)

https://www.salon.com/2021/06/25/a-nation-divided-almost-all-us-covid-deaths-are-among-the-unvaccinated/


GOOD!...the only people i feel sorry for at all are the ones who want to be vaccinated and haven't been able to yet...but there can't be many of those people left, it's about as easy to get the vaccine now as it can be, walk into a walmart, a cvs, just about any chain drug store and they'll do it for free, FFS....so as far as i'm concerned, all the people who refuse to get vaccinated can just fucking die...then there will be less of them acting as incubators for new variants


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Russia's anti-vax propaganda war on the world has backfired, it's own citizens believe it, only 14% have taken the vaccine, do you think Putin cares?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 27, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.salon.com/2021/06/25/a-nation-divided-almost-all-us-covid-deaths-are-among-the-unvaccinated/
> 
> 
> GOOD!...the only people i feel sorry for at all are the ones who want to be vaccinated and haven't been able to yet...but there can't be many of those people left, it's about as easy to get the vaccine now as it can be, walk into a walmart, a cvs, just about any chain drug store and they'll do it for free, FFS....so as far as i'm concerned, all the people who refuse to get vaccinated can just fucking die...then there will be less of them acting as incubators for new variants


If only they died. Unfortunately some will be a asymptomatic spreaders and create breeding grounds for a Sigma plus plus variant that will make current vaccines useless.


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> tsk tsk
> 
> such a waste of conspiracy and fake news energy. Dude, you the man when it comes to that kind of crap.
> 
> Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings.


Are Plasma Beings playing Lollapalooza this year?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> So sorry to disappoint, but I have no idea what you're ranting on about, however you do seem a bit obsessed.


Do us a favor and the next time you are visiting your fake news sites to cut and paste articles here, just look around for stuff on Plasma Beings.


----------



## topcat (Jun 27, 2021)

Plasma Beings will reinstate the prezydint by August, no September, well, this fall, for sure. Umm, at some time in the not too distant future. Then, da prez will announce his health plan to be unveiled in two weeks.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

I wonder when Trump will require vaccinations to attend his rallies? NOT! Nobody would show up, it would be the same as requiring masks at a Trump Rally.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
US fight against Covid threatened by growing vaccine gap in the south | Coronavirus | The Guardian

*US fight against Covid threatened by growing vaccine gap in the south*
*Less than 50% of adults in Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana have received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine*

In the United States, to bring about a long-awaited end to the Covid-19 pandemic, federal and state health officials have been urging all Americans to get vaccinated. But, amid stagnating national vaccine rates, some states in the south have been lagging behind when it comes to vaccinating their populations, raising fears of deepening regional disparities.

That raises the prospect that for a complex web of reasons much of the southern US will continue to experience the pandemic in a different way than the rest of America. That is especially worrisome as the south contains more communities that are more vulnerable to the virus.

Several southern states, particularly in more rural communities, have vaccination rates that are below the national average, according to data provided by the New York Times. In Alabama, Mississippi and Louisiana, less than 50% of adults have received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine. Georgia, Tennessee, Virginia, South Carolina, and other southern states are currently behind national vaccination rates.

“We’re all swimming against a strong current, in some areas, or pretty strong resistance because of the nature of people thinking together and reinforcing doubts about [the] vaccine in their day to day conversations with friends and family who are resistant to being vaccinated,” said Dr Michael Saag, a professor of medicine and infectious diseases at the University of Alabama at Birmingham.

Last week Joe Biden and Jill Biden made separate trips to southern states to visit vaccination sites and urge people in the region to get the vaccine.

Reasons for the gap in vaccination rates between northern and southern states are disparate and complicated. Hesitancy towards the vaccine, either given an underestimation of the pandemic in general or a fear of fast-developed technology, has been a road block for many. Combined with a generally poor medical infrastructure and many southern state officials providing mixed signaling on vaccinations, lower vaccination rates in the south continue.

“There are a lot of different pieces playing a role in why we are where we are,” said Dr Susan Hassig, an associate professor of epidemiology at the Tulane School of Public Health and Tropical Medicine.

Even amid the complexity behind the reasons for lowered vaccination rates, the consequences remain clear. The wide-majority of continued Covid-19 deaths are among unvaccinated people. The Delta variant of Covid-19, a more contagious and deadly strain of coronavirus that is currently on the rise, poses an additional threat to pockets of people who do not get the vaccine.

The political undercurrents behind vaccine hesitancy are hard to miss.

Throughout the pandemic, Republican politicians – locally and federally – have pushed for ending Covid-19 health measures like mask wearing and social distancing in favor of reopening businesses. More recently, Republican governors have shrugged off concerns of low vaccination rates, including the Mississippi governor, Tate Reeves, despite Mississippi having the lowest vaccination rates nationwide.

Data also suggests that those living in rural, Republican stronghold areas, and white Republicans in general, tend to be more resistant to the idea of getting vaccinated. According to Forbes, all 16 states that have met the July 4th goal of having at least 70% of their adult population receive one Covid-19 vaccine voted for Democrat Joe Biden in 2020. Additionally, southern cities like New Orleans, as noted by Hassig, which are usually more liberal, have much higher vaccination rates than their rural counterparts.

“The common denominator is that these are Republicans stronghold states. These are all deep red states so what we’re seeing in the US is the partisan divide around vaccination rates,” said Dr Peter Hotez, the dean of the National School of Tropical Medicine at Baylor College of Medicine and the co-director of the Center for Vaccine Development at Texas Children’s Hospital.

But reducing hesitancy to an extension of political identity can miss the other nuances inherent to vaccine resistance. For many in the south, especially communities that have limited access to often-online Covid-19 information, fear of the vaccine’s short and long-term impact can drive hesitancy, according to Hassig. Similarly, mistrust and confusion around public health information can drive vaccine resistance for many, a sentiment shared across political divides.

“Hesitancy is a [catch-all] term that is a front for a very heterogeneous array of components that each need their own approach to address,” said Hassig.

Structural inequalities in southern communities, including a limited medical infrastructure, can also be an explanation for lower vaccination rates.

Southern states, in urban and rural communities, can also struggle with a lack of health infrastructure, restricting a person’s access to vaccine information and the ability to make an appointment.

In rural areas across the US there are “hospital deserts” where no medical facility exists for many miles. Rural communities and many southern cities such as Atlanta and Memphis can also have “pharmacy deserts”, areas where a pharmacy is difficult to access.

Additionally, uninsured people, who are less likely to be connected with a healthcare provider that can provide information on the Covid vaccination process, are disproportionately concentrated in the south, according to data from the US Census Bureau.

Especially for Black and brown residents in the south, who are disproportionately affected by lack of pharmacies and health insurance, vaccination clinics tend to be located away from communities of color, making the vaccination process even more difficult.

In the face of lowered vaccination rates, responses have varied. On a federal level, the Biden administration has implemented programs and campaigns specifically aimed at encouraging vaccines in the region. Biden and the vice-president, Kamala Harris, have also each taken trips to southern states in an attempt to bolster vaccination rates ahead of the July 4th goal.

Local health officials have also taken targeted steps to increase the amount of vaccines in their communities, leaning on community leaders to encourage vaccinations and dispel myths as well as implementing pop-up, sometimes mobile, vaccination clinics in hard-to-reach communities.

But with the mounting threat of the Delta variant and the gap in vaccinations in the south slowly narrowing, experts are concerned about how to more quickly get southern people, especially people of color, vaccinated and protected.

“All of those things have pretty much been employed, at least in my community, that I’ve seen first-hand and it is effective to a point, but we aren’t getting where we need to be in terms of a portion of people in our state who have been vaccinated,” said Saag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 27, 2021)

Covid-19 variants: How adults should protect children - CNN 

*'Step up and get vaccinated': How adults should protect children from Covid-19 variants, expert says*

(CNN)The Delta variant continues to be a major threat to America's fight against the Covid-19 pandemic and getting more vaccine shots into arms is a way to combat it, an expert says.

The highly contagious, aggressive variant was first detected in India and has made its way to the majority of US states, officials said.

In Washoe County, Nevada, for instance, 17 Delta variant cases have been detected, the county's Regional Information Center said in a press release. Two of the Delta variant cases involve students at Hunsberger Elementary School.

"We cannot continue to have pockets of unvaccinated counties and areas in this country," Dr. Jayne Morgan, executive director of Piedmont Healthcare's Coronavirus Task Force in Atlanta, told CNN's Fredricka Whitfield Saturday. Those pockets of unvaccinated populations create a place where variants can continue to develop, "and then those mutations have the ability to continue to learn, to become smarter, and eventually evade the immunization status of the rest of us," Morgan said.

The fact that children under the age of 12 are not cleared to take a Covid-19 vaccine is why more eligible people need to get their shots, Morgan said.

"Our children represent that pocket of our society that currently is unable to be vaccinated, so it is dependent on the rest of us to step up and get vaccinated, such that we can protect all of those who are unable to be vaccinated currently," Morgan said.


----------



## 1212ham (Jun 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm concerned about short-sighted, fast and loose "science" trumping the actual scientific method.


I'm just tying to understand your position/motivation, but you evaded answering the question. Since you can't or won't say why you're more concerned about the vax than the virus, I'll reduce it to a binary question. Do you believe the vaccines will kill more people than the virus?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 27, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I'm just tying to understand your position/motivation, but you evaded answering the question. Since you can't or won't say why you're more concerned about the vax than the virus, I'll reduce it to a binary question. Do you believe the vaccines will kill more people than the virus?


i'm still trying to figure out why all these tards think the establishmanet is trying to wipe out their tax base? that's where they get their income. capitalists do not destroy their source of income..."well then the establishment can come in and take everything!"...guess what sparkles? they can already do that any time they want to, with very little trouble, they don't need to give anyone a special shot first....but they don't want to...let me explain it in movie terms....the Vampires want to take over, but if they ever do, they'll kill all the humans, and quickly starve themselves to death....same thing with politicians, except they've already learned that lesson...it's much better for the establishment to maintain the status quo and continue to collect taxes from the sheeple than it is to have to start all over again


----------



## mooray (Jun 27, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I'm just tying to understand your position/motivation, but you evaded answering the question. Since you can't or won't say why you're more concerned about the vax than the virus, I'll reduce it to a binary question. Do you believe the vaccines will kill more people than the virus?


I'd also like to know why science is in quotes as to imply that's it's not science, and I'd also like to know which steps in the the actual scientific method were bypassed. I don't think people realize how gnarly the medical industry is. Even when a process is shortened, it's still a shit ton of testing and analysis. But, PJD is in a high-risk category to take one of these vaccines, it's just that he narcissistically projects that he doesn't give a shit about the other end of the high-risk spectrum.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 27, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I don't know anything about "Plasma Beings", but you are welcome to enlighten me.


Do some research


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'd also like to know why science is in quotes as to imply that's it's not science, and I'd also like to know which steps in the the actual scientific method were bypassed. I don't think people realize how gnarly the medical industry is. Even when a process is shortened, it's still a shit ton of testing and analysis. But, PJD is in a high-risk category to take one of these vaccines, it's just that he narcissistically projects that he doesn't give a shit about the other end of the high-risk spectrum.


Plasma Beings. Tell us about Plasma Beings. tku


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 27, 2021)

the latest twitter blog post peej posted changed my mind, i am now gonna go back and have them suck the vaccine out of me


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 27, 2021)

Me too, but I think maybe I'll keep the microchip, I seem to be getting a better cell signal.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 27, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> the latest twitter blog post peej posted changed my mind, i am now gonna go back and have them suck the vaccine out of me


Tasty!


----------



## printer (Jun 27, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> the latest twitter blog post peej posted changed my mind, i am now gonna go back and have them suck the vaccine out of me


With how the chip multiplies you could get a good buck for all the hardware.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 27, 2021)

Got my 2nd dose of Moderna yesterday and now my wifi is really fast! Other than a bit of a sore shoulder having no issues but the wife is feeling real crappy with headache, joint pain and feeling feverish tho she isn't running a temp.

I've never had a flu shot but after careful consideration and lots of research decided my chances of surviving the vaccine were a lot better than surviving Covid so went with the best option. All restrictions coming off July first here in Alberta so in a couple weeks I'll toss that damn mask myself but still taking care in public until shot 2 kicks in.

Darwin will take care of the anti-vaxxers in his own time with new and more virulent variants. The general IQ level should rise a couple of points when he's done.


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 27, 2021)

printer said:


> With how the chip multiplies you could get a good buck for all the hardware.


True that. I just sold a batch of chips to North Korea. I'm hearing bids from Iran.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

Russia had the first Covid vaccine. Now its population don't seem to want it. (yahoo.com) 

*Russia had the first Covid vaccine. Now its population don't seem to want it.*
MOSCOW — In August 2020, Russia became the first country in the world to register a Covid-19 vaccine. President Vladimir Putin announced the news on national television and said one of his daughters had already been vaccinated.

At the time, Russia was set to race ahead of other countries in its efforts to vaccinate its population.

Instead, 10 months after Sputnik V’s approval, Russia's vaccination rate is one of the lowest in countries where vaccines are widely available.


Just 14 percent of Russia’s 146 million people have been vaccinated with at least one dose, compared to 53.5 percent of Americans, according to Our World in Data, a monitoring project based at the University of Oxford.

An ambitious plan to vaccinate 30 million Russians by June — which involved giving away cars and free groceries — has fallen short by a third.

There are three Russian-made vaccines approved for use in Russia and the country has sold Sputnik V to countries around the world, including Turkey and Brazil. Russian-made vaccines are the only ones available to most Russians and supplies are plentiful. Researchers have said that Russia’s Sputnik V vaccine is about 91 percent effective.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

*Russia in grips of third COVID wave as Delta variant takes hold*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 28, 2021)

*Why reports of COVID-19 infections after 2 vaccine doses aren’t cause for alarm*

"Breakthrough infections" among fully vaccinated individuals can make for alarming headlines. But they're rare — totaling just 0.5 per cent of reported COVID-19 cases since vaccination efforts began, the latest Canadian data shows — and they tend to be milder.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AB05iEJFDSdKaKWg3bYP9dQ


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *Why reports of COVID-19 infections after 2 vaccine doses aren’t cause for alarm*
> 
> "Breakthrough infections" among fully vaccinated individuals can make for alarming headlines. But they're rare — totaling just 0.5 per cent of reported COVID-19 cases since vaccination efforts began, the latest Canadian data shows — and they tend to be milder.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AB05iEJFDSdKaKWg3bYP9dQ


I see they are lining up for second doses in T.O. breaking records. It looks like we are gonna have high vaccination rates in general, this delta variant is helping to motivate people. Here in NS 90%+ of people over 65 have had one dose and are eager for the second, since they opened up second doses early. We already have 80.5% of eligible people here in NS with one dose at least.

I got an email from the government telling me I can now book early, I've been trying to book a second dose for a few days, but so far all of the many clinics are booked up solid.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I see they are lining up for second doses in T.O. breaking records. It looks like we are gonna have high vaccination rates in general, this delta variant is helping to motivate people. Here in NS 90%+ of people over 65 have had one dose and are eager for the second, since they opened up second doses early. We already have 80.5% of eligible people here in NS with one dose at least.
> 
> I got an email from the government telling me I can now book early, I've been trying to book a second dose for a few days, but so far all of the many clinics are booked up solid.


There is plenty vaccine available in Missouri, USA. 

Went to walmart a couple days ago to get covid home tests for my daughters, their mom(my ex), and ex mother in law. They were all around my oldest son who tested positive last week. Everyone tested negative by the way.

Anyhow while at the pharmacy there was a pharmacist that was checking expiration dates on vaccine and told the head pharmacist that the shots were due to expire in July.

I imagine they will all be wasted.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jun 28, 2021)

Oops. 

Double post


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> the latest twitter blog post peej posted changed my mind, i am now gonna go back and have them suck the vaccine out of me


you think you can get anyone to put their lips on you long enough?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)

My friend is still having problems more than two months after getting covid. She was scheduled for minor knee surgery before covid but it was delayed of course. Now they say she is not healthy enough for surgery, she has elevated numbers in her D-dimer test, over 1,100 and she is covered in bruises. D-dimmer measures a protein that is created when the body breaks down blood clots. She found out a relative of another friend had the same thing after covid and it took them 6 months before their D-dimer numbers were normal.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

WHO urges masks; Pfizer, Moderna vaccine long immunity: Updates (usatoday.com) 

*Pfizer, Moderna vaccines may offer immunity for years to come, study finds*
The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines created a long-lasting immunity that may protect people from COVID-19 for years, a new study found.

The new results mean that people who received the mRNA vaccines may not need boosters so long as variants do not drastically evolve.

As for those who recovered from the coronavirus and received the vaccine later on, a booster may not be needed even as the virus mutates, the study's results suggest. The study, published in the Nature journal, didn't consider the Johnson & Johnson vaccine in its research, but it's expected to be less durable.

“It’s a good sign for how durable our immunity is from this vaccine,” Ellebedy told New York Times.

*95% of those who've died from COVID-19 in Wisconsin since March weren't vaccinated or fully vaccinated*
Nearly all Wisconsinites who recently have died of COVID-19 were unvaccinated — or not fully vaccinated — state health officials said Monday.

And just 1% of all confirmed and probable COVID-19 cases since Jan. 1 have been among those who were fully vaccinated, a spokeswoman for the state Department of Health Services said.

The stark news came as Wisconsin finally reached a significant milestone Monday, with 50.1% of the state's population receiving at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine.

Between March 1 and June 24, 95% of confirmed and probable COVID-19 deaths were among those who weren't fully vaccinated, DHS spokeswoman Elizabeth Goodsitt said in an email.

"The science is clear: vaccines work in the real world. They save lives," Goodsitt said. "And if you are fully vaccinated, you are protected. All three vaccines have been tested and proven to be safe and effective."

Goodsitt added: "Take a look at the COVID-19 data and you will see that cases, hospitalizations, and deaths have been declining since vaccines were authorized and we started getting shots in arms."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

Russia says people can decline its vaccine. But for many, they'll get fired if they do | CTV News

*Russia says people can decline its vaccine. But for many, they'll get fired if they do*

If you ask the Kremlin whether COVID-19 vaccination in Russia is voluntary, its officials will tell you it is. Yet authorities in Moscow have put together a policy that essentially gives people in public-facing roles little choice but to get their shots.

Faced with stubbornly low vaccination rates, Moscow authorities announced just over a week ago that at least 60% of staff in service industries -- spanning everything from catering to housing and transport -- must get vaccinated with at least one shot by July 15.

"Vaccination remains voluntary," Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov said.

But while Peskov says someone can refuse a vaccine, they just might lose their livelihood for doing so.

"If a Muscovite works in the service sector and he has to get a vaccine but he has made a decision not to get vaccinated, he simply has to stop working in the service sector. And if he wants to, he will look for a job in another place that is not connected with those areas where the mandatory presence of vaccinations is imputed," he said.

*As of Monday, people in Moscow are now required to show to show proof of vaccination, a negative PCR test result or proof of a past COVID-19 infection in the last six months to be allowed entry to the city's cafes and restaurants.*

Russian officials have been giving regular updates on television and in briefings on the rapidly worsening situation across the country. Worrying images have started popping up again on Russian social media sites illustrating the increasing burden of coronavirus across the country. Both Moscow and St. Petersburg reported record high daily death tolls Monday, according to Russia's anti-coronavirus crisis center.

Patients have been seen lying in hospital corridors in St. Petersburg -- which is currently playing host to a number of Euro 2020 soccer matches -- as an overburdened medical system battles an increasing number of infections. Images of queues of ambulances waiting outside hospitals to admit patients are reappearing.

Mayor of Moscow Sergey Sobyanin warned Monday that the burden was also growing on hospitals in the capital. "Over the past week, we have broken new records for the number of hospitalizations, people in intensive care, and the number of deaths from coronavirus," he said, according to state media agency RIA Novosti.

Despite being the first country in the world to approve a coronavirus vaccine, Sputnik V, for use in August 2020, Russia has since lagged behind much of the world in vaccination rates.

As of Monday, 23 million people in Russia -- a country of around 146 million -- had been vaccinated with at least one dose, the health minister told state media. Some 16.7 million people have had both shots, according to figures released by the government last week. That's around 11% of the population. Around 46% of people in the U.S. have been fully vaccinated. In the U.K., it's about 48%.

As of Monday, Russia had reported 5,472,941 coronavirus cases and 133,893 deaths, according to official state figures, though the true toll is believed to be much higher due in part to the way Russia classifies coronavirus deaths.

Even though the pandemic has hit Russia hard, the idea of being forced into vaccination is unpopular.

While the Russian government insists it has not introduced a blanket mandatory vaccination scheme, testimony from ordinary workers -- who did not want their full names to be used -- suggests a huge sense of pressure and urgency to get vaccinated across the board.

Among the Muscovites lining up outside a vaccination center opposite Gorky Park in the blistering June heat were people working in hospitality, construction and business, as well as students. The centre's receptionist told CNN that in the last few days people had been lining up between 8 a.m. right through to closing time at 10 p.m.

"I have to get vaccinated because of my work, because I work in the catering industry," said 29-year-old bartender Dmitry, who was waiting for his first shot.

"But I know that I would have to do this one way or another. Sooner or later they will press everyone to the point that we will all have to do it," he told CNN, without giving his full name.

Also waiting in line was Yegor, an IT specialist. Despite not having a client-facing role, he said he had no choice about taking the vaccine.

"My work made me," he said, also declining to give his full name. "They told me at work that I need to [get vaccinated]."

"I actually think it's bad that they did this. It's supposed to be voluntary, while in fact it is 'voluntary-compulsory,'" Yegor told CNN, referring to an ironic term harking back to the Soviet-era meaning people have freewill, but in reality have no choice but to comply with what authorities want.

"It is not right. Every person has to have a free choice whether or not to get vaccinated."

Russian authorities have tried to cajole people to get the shot by offering sweeteners, such as free cars and circus tickets. But now they are also turning to more restrictive measures. Employees in Moscow face losing their jobs if they don't get vaccinated when asked to, and employers could be subject to fines or administrative suspension of their businesses for up to 90 days if they don't meet their targets.

Moscow authorities appear to have known the policy would face some resistance -- they announced the new policy as Russians' attention was drawn to a highly anticipated meeting between President Vladimir Putin and U.S. President Joe Biden.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

cont...
Around 500 people protested in the Novopushkinsky square, in the center of Moscow, on Saturday, state-run media TASS reported. They were demanding the right to choose whether to be vaccinated, and to stop the dismissal of workers and immediately restore them in their jobs, according to independent monitoring site OVD-Info. They called for the removal of coronavirus restrictions in the catering industry "and any kind of COVID discrimination in society and business," according OVD-Info.

*62% OF RUSSIANS DON'T WANT A SPUTNIK SHOT*
Beyond the Russian capital, other regions are also introducing restrictions. The governor of the southern Russian region of Krasnodar, home to the vacation resort city of Sochi, announced that from July 1, hotels will only accommodate guests with a negative coronavirus test result or a vaccination certificate, and from August 1, only vaccinated travellers will be allowed in.

Anna Popova, the head of Russia's public health watchdog Rospotrebnadzor, has said compulsory vaccination could be introduced in other regions of the country "if necessary."

Part of the major uphill battle for Russia is that vaccine hesitancy is rife in the country. A survey published last month by independent pollster Levada-Center suggested 62% of Russians are unwilling to get vaccinated with Sputnik V.

Alexandra Arkhipova, a social anthropologist and researcher at the university RANEPA in Moscow, told CNN there was a "crisis of people's confidence in political and medical institutions." Arkhipova has been studying trends of social media engagement and internet searches of Russian citizens and said that many believe there is no "clear and transparent information" about the vaccination process, so they are driven to look for ways to get around the system.

Russian media has been filled with reports of some people buying illegal counterfeit vaccination certificates to circumvent the measures.

Sellers offering fake certificates which Russians can use as "proof" of getting the vaccine are prevalent on Russia social media sites and encrypted messenger app Telegram. Prices vary depending on whether the buyer just wants a physical certificate or if they want their data uploaded to state databases and registers, Russian media reported.

Russian state media has also been reporting on the government's crackdown on what they call "scam artists," with the interior ministry releasing video of sting operations against couriers and sellers of the counterfeit certificates.

"The constant feeling that officials are lying or forcing them to get vaccinated, hiding the truth about vaccines, makes people feel morally right to buy a fake vaccination certificate," Arkhipova said.

A 31-year-old businesswoman from Moscow who wished to remain anonymous said she wanted to buy a fake certificate because she didn't think enough was known generally about COVID-19 vaccines.

"In Moscow, it's prohibited to go to restaurants [without a negative PCR test or a proof of vaccination]. I live alone and eat out all the time, all my meetings take place at restaurants. Doing a PCR test every time I want to have a cup of coffee is not an option," she said.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *62% OF RUSSIANS DON'T WANT A SPUTNIK SHOT*


62% of Russians drive a Lada. Coincidence?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> 62% of Russians drive a Lada. Coincidence?


It seems that us and the Americans are not alone in vaccine hesitancy, having proper clinical trials done independently abroad would have helped a lot, provided it works as advertised. I'm not sure the Russians even have the domestic production capacity anyway to meet their own needs, if most people wanted a shot. Look at the issues we are having with the AZ and J&J vaccines, even though minor, are nonetheless causing reluctance. Imagine what your average Russian would think, given their history, high level corruption and the fact that Putin is such an asshole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> 62% of Russians drive a Lada. Coincidence?


Not many Ladas on the road in Russia these days, there are a lot of dashcams though, because Russians sometimes have trouble with insurance claims, so lot's of people use dash cameras.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Best of Russian Car Crashes*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 29, 2021)

Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: June 25, 2021


Coronavirus Update




www.fda.gov


----------



## printer (Jun 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Coronavirus (COVID-19) Update: June 25, 2021
> 
> 
> Coronavirus Update
> ...


See, science does work. So how many people have died from it this week?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 29, 2021)

printer said:


> See, science does work. So how many people have died from it this week?



All of them.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4933636


Appears to be an unverified account, you're not that gullible are you?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 29, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Appears to be an unverified account, you're not that gullible are you?


I watched a half-hour interview with the guy. He's legit.


----------



## Justin-case (Jun 29, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I watched a half-hour interview with the guy. He's legit.


Wow, a half an hour, huh?

That's unverified account, it could be anyone.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 30, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Wow, a half an hour, huh?
> 
> That's unverified account, it could be anyone.


Well, here's the guy's official website, which links to the same Twitter account in question: https://www.rwmalonemd.com/


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jun 30, 2021)

Why do you keep spreading bullshit propaganda, Peej? Nobody here is buying it. We only read the shit you post to laugh and make fun of you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jun 30, 2021)

Maybe he's a closeted sadist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4933636


oh god how embarrassing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jun 30, 2021)

*Arkansas reports highest one-day COVID-19 case spike in 4 months*
The state had 686 new coronavirus cases on Wednesday, the highest number since it reported 726 cases in February, The Associated Press reported. Hospitalizations increased to 325 as the total number of deaths went up to 5,909 from the virus.

Arkansas has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the country, according to AP, as the world deals with yet another variant of the virus.

“The high number of cases today makes it clear that the Delta Variant is increasing the spread of the virus,” Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson (R) tweeted on Wednesday.

The governor also urged residents to get vaccinated as the state faces a spike in cases. 

“The overwhelming majority of COVID patients in the hospital have not been vaccinated. These vaccines are effective, but we need more Arkansans to get the shot,” Hutchinson tweeted last week.

Forty-two percent of Arkansas' population has gotten at least one dose of the vaccine with only 34 perfect having been fully vaccinated, nearly have the percentage of all American adults who have gotten at least one shot. 








Arkansas reports highest one-day COVID-19 case spike in 4 months


Arkansas is reporting its highest one-day coronavirus case spike in the last four months in a state that has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the country.The state had 686 new coronavirus cas…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 1, 2021)

*Chuck Todd Calls Out Misinformation Surrounding Vaccines*


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Chuck Todd Calls Out Misinformation Surrounding Vaccines*


I saw that earlier today, he was as serious and on point as I have seen anyone on tv.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Do you think he knows there is a vaccine for shingles LOL.


Whaaaat!!!! I hate that fucking commercial lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 2, 2021)

Missouri hospital CEO: Vaccine opponents should 'Shut up' (yahoo.com) 

*Missouri hospital CEO: Vaccine opponents should 'Shut up'*

SPRINGFIELD, Mo. (AP) — One Missouri hospital official is telling anyone making disparaging remarks about the COVID-19 vaccine to “Shut up” as state officials ask for federal help dealing with a surge in cases that has some counties urging new precautions.

Deep vaccine resistance has allowed the delta variant, first identified India, to take hold in the state, straining hospitals, particularly in the Springfield area.

“If you are making wildly disparaging comments about the vaccine, and have no public health expertise, you may be responsible for someone’s death. Shut up,” tweeted Steve Edwards, who is the CEO of CoxHealth in Springfield.

CoxHealth and the city's other hospital, Mercy Springfield, were treating 168 COVID-19 patients Friday, up from 31 on May 24, before the surge began, said Aaron Schekorra, a spokesman for the Springfield-Greene County Health Department. He said that 36 of them were on ventilators.

Erik Frederick, the chief administrative officer of Mercy Springfield, also turned to Twitter in an effort to bolster vaccinations, noting that they prevent deaths.

“So if you’re vaccinated there is a light at the end of a tunnel,” he said. “If you’re unvaccinated that’s probably a train.”

State data shows that 44.6% of residents have received at least one shot, far short of the 54.7% rate nationally. And in more than 60 Missouri counties, less than 30% of the population had received their first shot, according to state data.

The situation has grown so dire that Missouri health officials announced Thursday that they were asking for federal help from newly formed surge response teams.

Meanwhile, St. Louis and St. Louis County health departments along with health officials in Jefferson County begged even immunized people to resume mask-wearing in public, citing the threat of the delta variant.

The Jefferson County Health Department’s advisory said children are being exposed to COVID-19 as they resume normal activities without protection. During the last two weeks, the number of new cases had increased 42%, with the highest number of cases among 10– to 19-year-olds.

“This is concerning," the advisory said, “since most of that age group is eligible for the vaccine, but only 10.82% have completed the full series of vaccination."

In the southeast part of the state, the Stoddard County Public Health Center this week asked residents to get vaccinated as officials grapple with climbing COVID-19 cases, including an outbreak at a nursing facility, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reports.

The center said Thursday it was monitoring 33 cases — “up from the 5-10 we’ve been experiencing over the last few months.” The health center said an outbreak at a nursing facility in Advance made up a “large portion” of cases, and that one resident who tested positive had died.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 3, 2021)

*'Unvaccinated America' At Risk Of New Covid Surge From Aggressive 'Delta' Variant*





Dr. Ashish Jha, dean of the Brown University School of Public Health, talks about the contrast between "vaccinated America" and "unvaccinated America," the dangers of the new Covid-19 Delta variant, and the challenges of improving the vaccination rate in the United States.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Unvaccinated America' At Risk Of New Covid Surge From Aggressive 'Delta' Variant*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaccine rate is going to surge when they get scared enough. The media is going to have a field day now with ads. I see billboards everywhere. We might hit 75 percent vaccinated by Sept . After the 4th of a july super spreaders followed by deaths the ones holding out will either be dead or running to get the jab.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 3, 2021)

Next time you run into an anti-vaxxer, you have my permission to punch them in their face

Unvaccinated people are 'variant factories,' infectious diseases expert says - CNN


----------



## Slim Piggens (Jul 3, 2021)

I hope the delta variant runs amok in MAGAville and takes out as many of these ignorant fucks as possible. But I hate the possibility that any innocents will lose their lives to other’s willful stupidity.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 3, 2021)

I wish my fellow Americans were better educated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 4, 2021)

At the start of the pandemic, kids made up 2% of new COVID infections. Now, they make up 24%. What happened? (yahoo.com) 

*At the start of the pandemic, kids made up 2% of new COVID infections. Now, they make up 24%. What happened?*

Children make up a growing share of new coronavirus cases per week as overall infections decline with the rollout of COVID-19 vaccines, but infection and hospitalization rates among children remain stable.

In March 2020, children only accounted for about 2% of new infections. By the end of May, children made up more than 24% new weekly infections even though they only account for 16% of the population, according to data by the American Academy of Pediatrics.

Health experts say it’s a sign more adults and adolescents need to get vaccinated to avoid bringing the virus home and spreading it to children that aren’t yet eligible for the COVID-19 vaccine.

“The virus is an equal opportunity infector. It doesn’t care if you’re young or old,” said Dr. Robert Frenck, professor of pediatrics and director of the Center for Vaccine Research at Cincinnati Children’s Hospital, who presented the data at a Johns Hopkins University-University of Washington symposium Wednesday called “Covid-19 and Kids: Impacts, Uncertainties and the Role of Vaccines.”

More than 4 million children have tested positive for COVID-19 in the US, 18,500 were hospitalized and 336 have died from the disease, according to the AAP. About 4,000 kids have been hospitalized with multisystem inflammatory syndrome children or MIS-C – a rare, but dangerous condition the CDC says is associated with COVID-19.

Although nearly 55% of Americans have received at least one vaccine dose as of Friday, health experts say vaccination rates are not uniform across the U.S. leaving room for outbreaks and childhood infections.

“There are some places where vaccinations rates are as low as 20%,” Frenck said. “It’s not ‘if,’ but ‘when.’ (Outbreaks) will happen, and unfortunately, people will be surprised and that’s what we’ve been trying to tell people.”

Health experts say it’s especially crucial to increase vaccination rates as the Delta variant continues to spread throughout the U.S. On Wednesday, Texas Children’s Hospital reported several of the country’s first pediatric infections – all occurring in children under 12.

It’s too early to tell if the Delta variant causes more severe disease in children, but experts say the variant seems to be causing more symptomatic infections than the original virus.

“Because it’s the most highly contagious variant to date based on all the data we’ve accumulated so far, we expect to see more rapid transmission of this virus from adults and adolescents to children,” said Dr. James Versalovic, pathologist-in-chief and interim pediatrician-in-chief at Texas Children’s Hospital.

In the meantime, scientists are doubling their efforts to finish clinical trials so the Food and Drug Administration can authorize the vaccine for younger children as soon as possible.

Pediatric hospitals are working closely with vaccine developers like Pfizer and Moderna to combine Phase 2 and 3 trials, expediting the process during the summer months to submit data by early fall.

“Early in the next school year, we hope to have emergency use authorization for these COVID vaccines for children under 12 by early to mid-fall,” Versalovic said. “That remains a top priority and has now added urgency with the rapid spread of the Delta variant.”


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2021)

*Dr. Fauci: Unvaccinated Account for 99.2 Percent of June COVID Deaths*
Urging Americans to get vaccinated as the Biden administration fell short of its July 4 vaccination goal of 70%, Dr. Anthony Fauci cited data showing about 99.2% of June's nearly 10,000 COVID-19 fatalities were unvaccinated.

"If you look at the number of deaths, about 99.2% of them are unvaccinated — about 0.8% are vaccinated," Fauci told NBC's "Meet the Press" host Chuck Todd on Sunday. "No vaccine is perfect. But when you talk about the avoidability of hospitalization and death, Chuck, it's really sad and tragic that most all of these are avoidable and preventable."

The less than 1% of COVID-19 fatalities being among the vaccinated people is not a knock against the vaccine, added Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases and chief medical adviser to the president.

"I mean, obviously there are going to be some people, because of the variability among people and their response to vaccine, that you'll see some who are vaccinated and still get into trouble and get hospitalized and die, but the overwhelming proportion of people who get into trouble are the unvaccinated — which is the reason why we say this is really entirely avoidable and preventable," Fauci said.








Dr. Fauci: Unvaccinated Account for 99.2 Percent of June COVID Deaths


Urging Americans to get vaccinated as the Biden administration fell short of its July 4 vaccination goal of 70%, Dr. Anthony Fauci cited data showing about 99.2% of June's nearly 10,000 COVID-19 fatalities were unvaccinated.




www.newsmax.com





And some comments.

Armymedic
Show me the REAL SCIENCE that this vaccine is effective. I have not seen it yet! Why are they pushing so hard for a vaccine for something that has a 99.9X% cure rate and medication that cures the virus? Who needs a untested vaccine? I will not be a lab rat!

RDuffy
It's fun to look at the actual COVID numbers. For example,
The rate of COVID deaths is 17 times higher in MO than in MA.
The COVID case rate in FL is more than ten times what it is in NH.
The hospitalization rate in AR is twelve times what it is in NH.
The infection rate among unvaccinated people is about 20 times the infection rate for vaccinated people.
Huge COVID outbreaks over the weekend at Christian summer camps in central IL and Texas. I haven't seen these reported on Newsmax, but they're out there.
But you won't believe these numbers, because you don't want to, and when you start coughing you'll say it is allergies, and when you are hospitalized you'll say it's Biden's fault, and then, right before you die, you'll post one of those heart-rending videos about how you thought it was all a hoax.
I guess I should feel sorry for you, but by now I couldn't care less.

Sadie Baby
Dr. Fakey should be in prison.

Azreb
AAre the deaths of US citizens or are they of ILLEGAL ALIENS mainly, Fauci ???

saywhat
I see that the same folks who have bought into Trump's Big Lie are also rabid anti-vaxxers. Gee, what a surprise!

Dim/LibsHAteAmerica
Why do these LYING LIBTURD TROLLS keep posting that Trump took the fake vaccine? TRUMP NEVER TOOK IT.
He had China Flu before the fake vaccine was available.
Trump said he had antibodies and didn't need the shot.

Jazzman
I feel badly for all you HUMAN GUINEA PIGS who got ANY of the vaccines. There's no telling what sort of weird things are going to show up in your body in the future...if you live that long.
Keep drinking that Kool-Aid Sheeple! I'll keep buying stock in Kool-Aid!


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 6, 2021)

Fucking Newsmax. Sigh....


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 6, 2021)

THC in cannabis could help treat deadly COVID-19 complications


Research from the University of South Carolina suggests THC - the chemical that gives cannabis its mind-altering effect - could prevent a harmful immune response in COVID-19 patients.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2021)

I made some cannabis oil for my friend that has been dealing with recovering from covid, 3 months and still having problems, she seems to think it's helping.


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2021)

"Manitoba has 76% above 12 years old given their first dose and 51% has their second dose."

We are getting there.


----------



## printer (Jul 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I made some cannabis oil for my friend that has been dealing with recovering from covid, 3 months and still having problems, she seems to think it's helping.


But cannabis helps any day go by. 

But do hope it helps.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 6, 2021)

my experience has been decarboxylated cannabis flower extract taken at first sign of a cold, like 250mg, will completely destroy a cold and dehydrate u.
i haven't had a cold in over 7 years of taking over a gram of extract daily for my inoperable prostate cancer that the doctors said i would be dead in 3 months 7 years ago.
i don't think it works, i know it works.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> THC in cannabis could help treat deadly COVID-19 complications
> 
> 
> Research from the University of South Carolina suggests THC - the chemical that gives cannabis its mind-altering effect - could prevent a harmful immune response in COVID-19 patients.
> ...


A little couch lock for your immune system.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 6, 2021)

Researchers at the University of South Carolina believe THC, the most potent chemical found in marijuana, could help avert some fatal complications seen in COVID-19 patients. <BR> <BR>https://www.fox10phoenix.com/news/study-thc-in-marijuana-could-help-avert-fatal-covid-19-complications


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 6, 2021)

These parts of the US could become 'breeding grounds' for potentially more Covid-19 variants, expert says









Delta variant now makes up more than half of coronavirus cases in US, CDC says | CNN


"We're already starting to see places with low vaccination rates starting to have relatively big spikes from the Delta variant," the dean of the Brown University School of Public Health said. And more variants could spell trouble for everyone.




www.cnn.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 6, 2021)

CDC group says there isn't enough data yet to recommend Covid booster shots


A CDC panel said there isn't enough data yet to support recommending Covid booster shots to the general population but that more-vulnerable people may need it.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 6, 2021)

CDC say that Delta is now the dominant strain in the US.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 6, 2021)

Got my second (Moderna) today finally ! The pharmacist said she was at another pharmacy on the weekend and they threw out 40 expired vials instead of calling others a week before to see if there was a need ....... it really is a bit of a shit show here, not very well planned out.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Got my second (Moderna) today finally ! The pharmacist said she was at another pharmacy on the weekend and they threw out 40 expired vials instead of calling others a week before to see if there was a need ....... it really is a bit of a shit show here, not very well planned out.


I'm still trying to book my second Pfizer shot early after getting an email from the government, so far they are booked up solid. In NS we've got 81.7% of eligible with one shot and 34.4% with the second, over 90% of people over 65 have had one shot and people are still wearing masks here. My second shot is scheduled for Aug 7th, but I hope to get in for it in the next week or two. In Canada we are still vaccinating at a good rate, but starting to level off as we get to the vaccine resistant and chickenshits. Here in NS we should top 80% and perhaps as high as 90% fully vaccinated by the end of summer.

I think when the mRNA vaccines come out of EUS, employers and institutions will require them, in the states health insurance companies will insist on it and so will employers who pay for healthcare insurance.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 6, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Got my second (Moderna) today finally ! The pharmacist said she was at another pharmacy on the weekend and they threw out 40 expired vials instead of calling others a week before to see if there was a need ....... it really is a bit of a shit show here, not very well planned out.


This happened once in the Netherlands, the doc posted a pic of her trashcan on twitter. A few days later some civilian started a website called (translated) trashcanvaccine. Within a week hundreds of vaccination locations joined. Visitors can sign up for notifications and see on a map where vaccinations are left over at the end of the day. It’s still a shit show in other ways but little to nothing gets wasted since.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4938410


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4938511
> 
> View attachment 4938512


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4938410


my first two Pfizer were so good i want another round.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> my first two Pfizer were so good i want another round.


Mine were without any real issues too. I will wait until my doctor tells me to get a booster though. And no question I will roll up my sleeve for it if/when it's needed.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 7, 2021)

@Sativied any thoughts on what's driving this?


Netherlands reports 3,688 new coronavirus cases, an increase of 482% compared to last week. Government seeking advice to determine if measures are needed.


----------



## printer (Jul 7, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> my first two Pfizer were so good i want another round.


I liked it so much, I bought the company.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 7, 2021)

printer said:


> I liked it so much, I bought the company.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'm still trying to book my second Pfizer shot early after getting an email from the government, so far they are booked up solid. In NS we've got 81.7% of eligible with one shot and 34.4% with the second, over 90% of people over 65 have had one shot and people are still wearing masks here. My second shot is scheduled for Aug 7th, but I hope to get in for it in the next week or two. In Canada we are still vaccinating at a good rate, but starting to level off as we get to the vaccine resistant and chickenshits. Here in NS we should top 80% and perhaps as high as 90% fully vaccinated by the end of summer.
> 
> I think when the mRNA vaccines come out of EUS, employers and institutions will require them, in the states health insurance companies will insist on it and so will employers who pay for healthcare insurance.


I still put my mask on at the drive through......it’s the right thing to do!!!! Seems no one else does though. People have lost the compassion for others .


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 7, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I still put my mask on at the drive through......it’s the right thing to do!!!! Seems no one else does though. People have lost the compassion for others .


i use mine in the store, doctor office and elevator.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 7, 2021)

I was in a store today (non grocery/takeout/hardware) for the first time since September. The veins in my neck still feel like they're about to pop. If she wants me in nicer clothes, I'd be glad to try them on at home next time - as I'll take function over fashion any day. People seem to have lost the original slogan - we're all in this together. Some days I love my chickens and cats more than people.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 7, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> I was in a store today (non grocery/takeout/hardware) for the first time since September. The veins in my neck still feel like they're about to pop. If she wants me in nicer clothes, I'd be glad to try them on at home next time - as I'll take function over fashion any day. People seem to have lost the original slogan - we're all in this together. Some days I love my chickens and cats more than people.


Welcome back to the real world!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 7, 2021)

Religion destroys brains. The real world should be devoid of influence from indoctrination. Believe what you want, but if there's no proof, please keep it to yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

In Maryland, every person who died of Covid-19 in June was unvaccinated. That's not an aberration, experts say - CNN 

*In Maryland, every person who died of Covid-19 in June was unvaccinated. That's not an aberration, experts say*

Last month, 130 people died of Covid-19 in Maryland. None of them were vaccinated, according to Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan.

In addition, unvaccinated people made up 95% of new Covid-19 cases in the state and 93% of new Covid-19 hospitalizations, Hogan said at a news conference Wednesday.

The connection between vaccination status and Covid-19 is not specific to Maryland and is not limited to last month, medical experts have said.

Dr. Peter Hotez, dean of the National School of Tropical Medicine at the Baylor College of Medicine, said Maryland's data is a trend that will be seen in states across the country.

"No question that almost all of the deaths and hospitalizations will be in unvaccinated individuals, and therefore we should expect most of severe illnesses, hospitalizations and deaths will occur predominantly in areas of low vaccination and high Delta," such as in the South and Mountain West, he said.

"So far it's confirming what we saw with Phase 3 clinical trials: That all of the vaccines authorized for emergency use give extra protection against hospitalizations and deaths, so this has been confirmed now in very practical settings over the past year," Hotez added. "It's a reminder that you have every reason to get vaccinated."

Dr. Paul Sax, an infectious disease doctor at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston, similarly highlighted the Maryland data as evidence of the continued effectiveness of the Covid-19 vaccines.

"We're finding that 99% of the people with severe disease are unvaccinated, so the vaccines are preventing severe disease, even from Delta," he told CNN on Wednesday.

Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, gave similar numbers during a White House briefing last week.

In fact, more than 99% of US Covid-19 deaths in June were among unvaccinated people. In addition, early data suggests that over the last six months, nearly all Covid-19 deaths in a number of states have been in unvaccinated people, Dr. Rochelle Walensky, director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, said last week during a White House briefing.

"Preliminary data from a collection of states over the last six months suggest 99.5% of deaths from Covid-19 in these states have occurred in unvaccinated people," Walensky said. She did not specify which states.

In California, just 8,699 out of 20 million fully vaccinated people have become infected with Covid-19 between January 1 and June 30, according to state data. At least 652 of those were hospitalized, and at least 71 died -- a minuscule percentage out of the 37,180 Californians who died in that same time period, according to data from Johns Hopkins.
The data is further evidence of the effectiveness of the Covid-19 vaccines, which have proven to be remarkably effective at preventing on new Covid-19 infections, hospitalizations and deaths, according to studies featuring tens of thousands of people across the world.

The CDC has tracked so-called breakthrough cases in which a vaccinated person is hospitalized or dies from Covid-19. The CDC has tallied 879 deaths among vaccinated people -- a tiny fraction of the more than 600,000 Americans who have died of the novel coronavirus.
...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Welcome back to the real world!


The real world is different because there's too many cherry picking, death cultist trolls with no ability to assess risk or comprehend that insignificant numbers aren't relevant; casting doubt on what we're all in this together really means. 

If you're able, please get vaccinated. For the exact same reason you don't send your kid to school with a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 7, 2021)

*Let's talk about DOD mandated vaccines....*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 7, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> The real world is different because there's too many cherry picking, death cultist trolls with no ability to assess risk or comprehend that insignificant numbers aren't relevant; casting doubt on what we're all in this together really means.
> 
> If you're able, please get vaccinated. For the exact same reason you don't send your kid to school with a peanut butter sandwich.


I home school my kids.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 7, 2021)

I've always pitied home-schooled kids, because they miss out on so much stuff that is a big part of their development in a society. It's one thing to study something, but along with that is a lot of social learning, and other team-building exercises. Plus they miss out on a lot of the fun of being a teenager.

I suspect that they will have problems blending in with our society. Can anyone say anxiety medication?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 7, 2021)

I recently bought tickets to the Hella Mega concert, with Fall Out Boy, Weezer, and Green Day at Petco Park.

The process required signing a contract saying that attendees will have to be vaccinated, and there will be no restrictions on them while at the show. If someone attending is not vaccinated, they must have a negative covid test in the 2 days before the show, and while there they will be required to wear a mask at all times.

I believe that some in this thread have predicted this will happen.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 7, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I've always pitied home-schooled kids, because they miss out on so much stuff that is a big part of their development in a society. It's one thing to study something, but along with that is a lot of social learning, and other team-building exercises. Plus they miss out on a lot of the fun of being a teenager.
> 
> I suspect that they will have problems blending in with our society. Can anyone say anxiety medication?


Naw, it's all about making sure that there is enough group activities scheduled. I get what you're saying, but you misunderstand what homeschooling is all about. Most home schooled kids get plenty of socialization, but they don't get the indoctrination that goes along with public school. My 13-year old makes friends in new circles very easily. Theater camp is this week, and she's made new friends already. They are working on a script together, and doing the exact same team building exercises you seem to think that they are missing out on. Other group classes and activities such as dance, cyber-camps, sports, martial arts, music ensembles, etc are all a part of my kids' homeschooling path. No one is anxious. They focus on their passions, because they are allowed to.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 7, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I recently bought tickets to the Hella Mega concert, with Fall Out Boy, Weezer, and Green Day at Petco Park.


You like those guys?


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 7, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You like those guys?


Go figure .. And to sign a " contract " ..


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i use mine in the store, doctor office and elevator.


We are still required to wear a mask in any indoor public place. But sadly there are still some assholes as you can see by the link (I would have said stupid but it’s a university FFS). A lot of kids that go there are spoiled rich kids and it’s nice to see some action taken as they were a HUGE driver of higher numbers in our area in the early spring. 


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/queens-students-charged-after-july-4-party-1.6093354


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, it's all about making sure that there is enough group activities scheduled. I get what you're saying, but you misunderstand what homeschooling is all about. Most home schooled kids get plenty of socialization, but they don't get the indoctrination that goes along with public school. My 13-year old makes friends in new circles very easily. Theater camp is this week, and she's made new friends already. They are working on a script together, and doing the exact same team building exercises you seem to think that they are missing out on. Other group classes and activities such as dance, cyber-camps, sports, martial arts, music ensembles, etc are all a part of my kids' homeschooling path. No one is anxious. They focus on their passions, because they are allowed to.


“Most”? Do you not realize that the one big priority is to get kids back into the schools due to the damage caused by the lack of socializing with their peers. It’s nice that your kids are able to participate but “most” cannot due to family circumstances. I was going to post some links but I’ll leave that to you. It seems like most everything you say, you know nothing about this either. So I’ll leave it to you to school yourself on what the “professionals” are saying. Again I’m glad your kids are doing well, “most” are not.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> “Most”? Do you not realize that the one big priority is to get kids back into the schools due to the damage caused by the lack of socializing with their peers. It’s nice that your kids are able to participate but “most” cannot due to family circumstances. I was going to post some links but I’ll leave that to you. It seems like most everything you say, you know nothing about this either. So I’ll leave it to you to school yourself on what the “professionals” are saying. Again I’m glad your kids are doing well, “most” are not.


Peej was homeschooled too. It’s why he has a hard time making friends.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 8, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4939208i don't trust govt.


I don't trust lamp.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Naw, it's all about making sure that there is enough group activities scheduled. I get what you're saying, but you misunderstand what homeschooling is all about. Most home schooled kids get plenty of socialization, but they don't get the indoctrination that goes along with public school. My 13-year old makes friends in new circles very easily. Theater camp is this week, and she's made new friends already. They are working on a script together, and doing the exact same team building exercises you seem to think that they are missing out on. Other group classes and activities such as dance, cyber-camps, sports, martial arts, music ensembles, etc are all a part of my kids' homeschooling path. No one is anxious. They focus on their passions, because they are allowed to.


what's going to happen when they're 25 or 30 need to utilize life skills and daddy is nowhere i sight to pay for theatre camp?

home schooling is a mistake in so many ways.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what's going to happen when they're 25 or 30 need to utilize life skills and daddy is nowhere i sight to pay for theatre camp?
> 
> home schooling is a mistake in so many ways.


What makes you think they don't have life skills? They know more about cyber-security and computer programming than you do. You have no idea what you're talking about. Keep driving your Uber for dollars. I'm sorry that it somehow upsets you that my kids can also play piano better than you can.

Venus and Serena Williams were home schooled. Do you think they suck at life?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Peej was homeschooled too. It’s why he has a hard time making friends.


No I wasn't. I went to public school, as did my wife.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> What makes you think they don't have life skills? They know more about cyber-security and computer programming than you do. You have no idea what you're talking about. Keep driving your Uber for dollars. I'm sorry that it somehow upsets you that my kids can also play piano better than you can.
> 
> Venus and Serena Williams were home schooled. Do you think they suck at life?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> “Most”? Do you not realize that the one big priority is to get kids back into the schools due to the damage caused by the lack of socializing with their peers. It’s nice that your kids are able to participate but “most” cannot due to family circumstances. I was going to post some links but I’ll leave that to you. It seems like most everything you say, you know nothing about this either. So I’ll leave it to you to school yourself on what the “professionals” are saying. Again I’m glad your kids are doing well, “most” are not.


A quick google search and this is the first result:








The “S” Word: Why the Homeschooling Socialization Myth Is Exactly That


It’s the hot-button issue, but what exactly is socialization, and why is the term used against homeschoolers so frequently?




www.homeschoolacademy.com


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> View attachment 4939305


Cute meme. It's pretty weak though. Naw, I'm not butt hurt at all. Why should I be? I have smart happy kids, who aren't indoctrinated, and instead are free thinkers who follow their passions.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what's going to happen when they're 25 or 30 need to utilize life skills and daddy is nowhere i sight to pay for theatre camp?


I prefer the american spelling of theater myself, and frankly daddy isn't rich. Daddy sacrifices for his children, and when daddy's girl says "I'm interested in theater camp", Daddy says "It's expensive, but I'll figure out a way to make it work." Daddy is working overtime this month, running several musical theater shows a week in a new outdoor venue, so that baby girl can enjoy being a kid and have fun at camp with friends. Daddy knows that public school teachers are pedos and assholes mixed in with a few good ones, and daddy isn't too keen on leaving his babies to the wolves 30-hours a week, just so that he can get free childcare and lackluster education for his kids. Daddy is more interested in enrolling his kids in the local community college at 14, so that they can have all their general ed, plus an AS in music tech by the time they are 18, so they will be more than prepared to go to any 4-year college they want, with half the credits for a bachelors degree already done for cheap at the community college level.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)

Wear a mask, this ain't over and many have yet to receive a second dose of vaccine or even a first, kids uder 12 will remain unvaccinated for awhile.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A leading US disease expert says there's 'no doubt in my mind' that vaccinated people are helping spread Delta (yahoo.com)

*A leading US disease expert says there's 'no doubt in my mind' that vaccinated people are helping spread Delta*


Vaccinated people are well protected from severe illness and death even as the Delta variant surges.
But it's possible for fully vaccinated people to be asymptomatic and spread COVID-19 to others.
A top disease modeler who advises the White House said vaccinated people should still wear masks.
The US is celebrating robust COVID-19 vaccine coverage.

Strangers are standing shoulder to shoulder in bars, fans are singing along at packed indoor concerts, and travelers are flying in numbers not seen since before lockdowns began in 2020.

"While the virus hasn't been vanquished, we know this: It no longer controls our lives," President Joe Biden said on Sunday, as hospitalizations, cases, and deaths trended down. "America is coming back together," he added.

But a quiet new wave of severe COVID-19 infections is brewing, fueled by the more transmissible Delta coronavirus variant.

"We actually have states where hospitalizations are going up more than cases," Christopher Murray, the director of the Institute for Health Metrics and Evaluation, told Insider, stressing that data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention may mask the virus' true spread.

As the CDC's guidance is not to test vaccinated people unless they're symptomatic, "we're probably missing a bunch of transmission in vaccinated individuals," Murray said.

*Delta is spreading quickly in the US*

Drilling into state-level data reveals how quickly Delta has spread.

"We have 14 states where transmission has started to go back up," said Murray, who's also the lead modeler at the IHME, which the White House has leaned on for disease projections throughout the pandemic.

That's "due to the Delta variant and the fact that everybody's stopped wearing a mask and just basically stopped most precautions," he added.

Disease modelers at Scripps have estimated that Delta could be responsible for about 60% of COVID-19 cases across the US.

Drilling into state-level data reveals how quickly Delta has spread.

"We have 14 states where transmission has started to go back up," said Murray, who's also the lead modeler at the IHME, which the White House has leaned on for disease projections throughout the pandemic.

That's "due to the Delta variant and the fact that everybody's stopped wearing a mask and just basically stopped most precautions," he added.

Disease modelers at Scripps have estimated that Delta could be responsible for about 60% of COVID-19 cases across the US.

*Vaccines prevent serious illness*
COVID-19 vaccines don't prevent every infection - they are designed to better defend your body against the virus. The vaccines authorized in the US do that very well, even against Delta.

Some vaccinated people get a mild, cold-like illness, with a headache and a runny nose. Others could get infected but never know it, becoming silent spreaders.

Delta has wreaked far greater havoc among the unvaccinated. Hospitalizations are trending up in several states, including Missouri, Arkansas, Utah, and Mississippi, according to IHME data. Those are some of the same places where vaccination rates are lagging.




*How Delta can move through a semivaccinated population*
Tim Spector, an epidemiologist at King's College London, previously told Insider that while there's no evidence that Delta is deadlier, it is more infectious, and "because of that extra stickiness, it's going to still keep breaking through the vaccine group."

More than half of Scotland is fully vaccinated, and 71% of Scots have received at least one dose of a vaccine. But the country is suffering its worst wave of infections.

"You cannot explain the explosive epidemic in Scotland, in a pretty highly vaccinated population, if they're not playing a role in transmission," Murray said of vaccinated people.

However, Will Lee, the vice president of science at Helix, a testing company helping the CDC track variants, said areas with higher vaccination rates tend to have fewer cases.

Lee pointed to studies indicating that Delta cases are milder in vaccinated people and, therefore, people are not infectious for as long. It stands to reason, he said, that vaccinated people would not transmit as much.

"That window of transmission probably goes down," he said.

*Delta versus our vaccines*
A recent real-world study from the UK suggested that Pfizer's vaccine was about 88% effective in preventing symptomatic COVID-19 with Delta, markedly lower than the 95% efficacy against earlier-detected strains.

Vaccines from Moderna and Johnson & Johnson, too, may be less effective at preventing symptomatic infections with Delta, early lab studies by those companies have suggested.

What's clear is that all three US-authorized vaccines maintain strong protection against severe disease and death, even with the Delta variant.

While natural immunity may help (federal estimates suggest that more than one-third of Americans have had COVID-19), Russia is an example of how prior infections can't halt Delta's spread.

*Masks work*
Murray says COVID-19 outbreaks are being investigated in US groups "that are 90%-plus vaccinated."

"That could only be occurring if they're transmitting amongst each other," he said. "There's no doubt in my mind."

That's one reason many infectious-disease experts still wear face masks indoors.

"In our models, we see that even modest mask use combined with vaccination can really put the brakes on even the Delta variant," Murray said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)

Estimated Disease Burden of COVID-19 | CDC 

These estimates suggest that during that period, there were approximately:
*114.6 Million*
Estimated Total Infections
*97.1 Million*
Estimated Symptomatic Illnesses
*5.6 Million*
Estimated Hospitalizations

If about a third of those who recover from covid are fucked for life or fucked for awhile, that's over 30 million people. I wonder if post covid disability is a contributing factor to the current employee shortage?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You like those guys?


That's right, Einstein, I paid $300 for 2 tickets to see some bands that I don't like. 

Actually, I LOVE Weezer and Green Day.


Also, I already think that you're a pea-brain, so there is no reason to continue to prove it.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2021)

it's a shame that mindset, rather than lift high, the immediate response is to put down..that's pretty low IQ and he said he was home schooling?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's right, Einstein, I paid $300 for 2 tickets to see some bands that I don't like.
> 
> Actually, I LOVE Weezer and Green Day.


Whatever floats your boat. Seems like a lot of money for those bands to me, but I don't pay for concerts. I get put on the guest list or get walked in. Last concert I paid for was over 5 years ago.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Seems like a lot of money for those bands to me, but I don't pay for concerts. I get put on the guest list or get walked in. Last concert I paid for was over 5 years ago.


you're not sweet, sweet Connie by chance???


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you're not sweet, sweet Connie by chance???


I have no idea what that means, but anyone who's worked in the industry for over 20 years is likely in the same situation that I am in, where we have a lot of of connections & the guest list is just a phone call away. When I got married 15 years ago we went to Maui for our honeymoon, and found out that one of our favorite reggae bands, steel pulse, was playing that same week. I made a couple of phone calls from Maui and was on the guest list that night plus VIP tickets for the after party. I'm not a big fan of after parties so we gave those tickets away to some locals who were stoked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Seems like a lot of money for those bands to me, but I don't pay for concerts. I get put on the guest list or get walked in. Last concert I paid for was over 5 years ago.


You must give exceptional head


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 8, 2021)

Kentucky state Senator Tom Buford dies


LOUISVILLE, Ky (AP) — Kentucky state Sen. Tom Buford has died, Senate President Pro Tempore David Givens announced Tuesday. He was 72 years old. Buford, of Nicholasville, represented the 22nd District in the Kentucky Senate for more than 30 years.




apnews.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I have no idea what that means


there's this amazing thing called Google now. it's kinda new though...


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I have no idea what that means, but anyone who's worked in the industry for over 20 years is likely in the same situation that I am in, where we have a lot of of connections & the guest list is just a phone call away. When I got married 15 years ago we went to Maui for our honeymoon, and found out that one of our favorite reggae bands, steel pulse, was playing that same week. I made a couple of phone calls from Maui and was on the guest list that night plus VIP tickets for the after party. I'm not a big fan of after parties so we gave those tickets away to some locals who were stoked.


i do love steel pulse too.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you're not sweet, sweet Connie by chance???


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Seems like a lot of money for those bands to me, but I don't pay for concerts. I get put on the guest list or get walked in. Last concert I paid for was over 5 years ago.



That's fine for you. You can go in, but first you must produce recent negative test results, and then wear your mask while in there.

All of the mask-less people will be pointing at you and laughing.

But I imagine that you are accustomed to that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 8, 2021)

waktoo said:


>


thank you! this guy is in the music biz (allegedly) and he's never heard that song??? gtfo


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> That's fine for you. You can go in, but first you must produce recent negative test results, and then wear your mask while in there.
> 
> All of the mask-less people will be pointing at you and laughing.
> 
> But I imagine that you are accustomed to that.


That's only true for Mega events (over 5000 indoors), and I don't really have any interest in that anyway. But on the real, they don't check vax records at the back door where I would walk in.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> there's this amazing thing called Google now. it's kinda new though...


Yeah, I google things of importance. Sorry I don't have the lyrics to "American band" memorized.


rkymtnman said:


> thank you! this guy is in the music biz (allegedly) and he's never heard that song??? gtfo


Yep, I've worked over 5000 shows at this point. Everything from. rock concerts to symphonies, ballet and other dance, theater productions, corporate events, you name it. I haven't worked TED since it was held in Monterey, but sounds like it's coming back soon. Last TED I worked was the one that Al Gore spoke at. Got him to sign my copy of the "Inconvenient Truth" DVD. That same TED, Robin Williams happened to be in the audience and did an impromptu comedy routine over the actual presenter. I felt bad for the presenter being upstaged, but Robin was funny as hell.


rkymtnman said:


> i do love steel pulse too.


Reggae is my fav. I have a personalized autographed copy of a Jimmy Cliff album on my office wall. I sold weed to Eek-A-Mouse once when he walked off the street to my office, but that was before he got in trouble with the law. One of my most favorite concert worked back in the day when I was a lighting tech was Burning Spear. Ky-Mani Marley was the worst behaved band I've ever worked with though, a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That same TED, Robin Williams happened to be in the audience and did an impromptu comedy routine over the actual presenter. I felt bad for the presenter being upstaged, but Robin was funny as hell.


Found it on YouTube..


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)

Chalk one up for Joe, saving American lives is a presidents job, he could have saved more, if not for that shithead Trump, his lies and malicious dereliction of duty, not to mention Foxnews and antivaxxer disinformation.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
New study estimates America's rapid COVID-19 vaccine rollout saved nearly 300,000 lives (yahoo.com) 

*New study estimates America's rapid COVID-19 vaccine rollout saved nearly 300,000 lives*


The US's rapid vaccine rollout helped prevent a spring surge of 4,500 daily COVID-19 deaths, a new study found.
Nearly 300,000 lives were saved and 1.25 million hospitalizations prevented by America's vaccine program.
Researchers said a "renewed commitment to expanding vaccine access" is necessary to stomp out the virus.
The US COVID-19 vaccine rollout was swift enough to save hundreds of thousands of live and prevent millions of hospitalizations, even as more transmissible and deadlier strains of the virus took hold, a new study found.

Without readily available access to multiple FDA-approved coronavirus vaccines in late 2020 and 2021, deaths from COVID-19 would have jumped to 4,500 each day during a second "2021 spring surge" spurred on by the Alpha variant that originated in the UK, the study from the Yale School of Public Health and the Commonwealth Fund found.

Instead, vaccinations in the US saved approximately 279,000 lives and prevented up to 1.25 million additional hospitalizations, according to researchers, who studied the impact of vaccination in the country from Dec. 12, 2020, through July 1, 2021.

As of July 7, 157.9 million people in the US were fully vaccinated and another 182.8 had received at least one dose of the Pfizer or Moderna shot, according to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention data.

Fifty-five percent of the US is fully vaccinated, according to The New York Times vaccination tracker, making it the 17th most vaccinated country globally. But the study notes that millions of Americans remain unvaccinated - a cause for worry as the highly infectious Delta variant takes hold in several states.

In Israel, which saw one of the quickest vaccine rollouts in the world, officials have reinstated some early COVID-19 restrictions like mask-wearing and travel rules, as a result of the Delta variant's spread.

Experts worry the contagious variant is being spread asymptomatically by those who are vaccinated, which could pose significant problems of "long-COVID" among young people.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 8, 2021)

A preview of this summers concerts in America with the delta variant, forged documents, no masks and the unvaccinated.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
800 people claimed they were 'COVID-free' or vaccinated for a dance party in the Netherlands. Now 180 people have tested positive. (yahoo.com)

*800 people claimed they were 'COVID-free' or vaccinated for a dance party in the Netherlands. Now 180 people have tested positive.*


A Dutch party is emerging as a superspreader event after 180 attendees tested positive for COVID-19.
Partygoers were required to demonstrate they were uninfected or vaccinated to get a ticket.
The event appears to show potential flaws in reopening measures.
A self-styled "COVID-free" party in the Netherlands, which was attended by 800 people, has been connected to 180 infections from the virus, according to multiple reports.

The reopening party of Aspen Valley bar in Enschede, in the eastern Netherlands, on June 26 required a "corona admission ticket," which were presold once partygoers had confirmed their status as either vaccinated or uninfected.

Social distancing and mask-wearing was not required at the party, the local newspaper Tubantia reported.

The event has exposed potential flaws in Dutch measures for reopening nightlife safely, and highlights the difficulty and risks that come with reopening events around the world.

The Dutch bar was working under a scheme known as "test for entry," according to the Dutch newspaper De Volkskrant. Under that scheme, a QR code is sent to people who have a negative test, which is then scanned by the venue.

"Prepare carefully and read through all the rules carefully to avoid disappointment," a Facebook flier for the event read. "This is how we help each other to finally make it a great party again!"

An unnamed local official speaking to Dutch TV network RTL Nieuws acknowledged rumors that "the club concerned has not adhered to all the measures," without specifying what they were.

The official also noted that the partygoers could have shared QR codes showing a negative test between themselves.

Authorities have recorded 180 positive tests since the event, which nearly 800 people attended, the local TV station RTV Oost reported.

Aspen Valley did not immediately respond to Insider's request for comment, but the bar's owner, Tommy de Groot, told RTV Oost: "We really did everything we could to arrange everything properly and then this happens to you."
The bar has been closed for the foreseeable future, the channel reported.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A preview of this summers concerts in America with the delta variant, forged documents, no masks and the unvaccinated.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 800 people claimed they were 'COVID-free' or vaccinated for a dance party in the Netherlands. Now 180 people have tested positive. (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


"We do not have insight into the seriousness of the complaints in the 180 young people, just like we do not know whether there are vaccinated people among the infected people." (translated from Dutch)

Side-note: vaccinated people can be asymptomatic and pass on the virus too. There is zero evidence that unvaccinated people attended, this is only speculation. It's quite possible that these were all breakthrough cases of vaccinated people who were infected by other vaccinated people.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 8, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> "We do not have insight into the seriousness of the complaints in the 180 young people, just like we do not know whether there are vaccinated people among the infected people." (translated from Dutch)
> 
> Side-note: vaccinated people can be asymptomatic and pass on the virus too. There is zero evidence that unvaccinated people attended, this is only speculation. It's quite possible that these were all breakthrough cases of vaccinated people who were infected by other vaccinated people.





Dammit! You just don't get it.

Every time you go somewhere without your mask, you're risking the health of everyone in our society!

Figure it out.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 8, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Dammit! You just don't get it.
> 
> Every time you go somewhere without your mask, you're risking the health of everyone in our society!
> 
> Figure it out.


Even if I have natural immunity due to a previous covid infection? Naw, that's where you're wrong. T-Cells last decades.

Not to mention that the virus is often smaller than what is blocked by a N95 mask when worn correctly.


https://www.sphosp.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Letter-in-response-to-N-95-use-RA-Final.pdf



Also recent studies have shown that masks do not help with droplets, because when someone sneezes it forces the droplets through the mask with such force that the droplets become aerosolized, which puts people in proximity at higher risk of infection.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> A quick google search and this is the first result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You pulled up a Homeschooling website that offers (pay for) homeschool programs to prove your point? We are talking the forced stay at home orders that prevent millions of kids from attending school. You just proved my point that you know nothing of what you proclaim. I would say good try but it wasn’t lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yeah, I google things of importance. Sorry I don't have the lyrics to "American band" memorized.
> 
> Yep, I've worked over 5000 shows at this point. Everything from. rock concerts to symphonies, ballet and other dance, theater productions, corporate events, you name it. I haven't worked TED since it was held in Monterey, but sounds like it's coming back soon. Last TED I worked was the one that Al Gore spoke at. Got him to sign my copy of the "Inconvenient Truth" DVD. That same TED, Robin Williams happened to be in the audience and did an impromptu comedy routine over the actual presenter. I felt bad for the presenter being upstaged, but Robin was funny as hell.
> 
> Reggae is my fav. I have a personalized autographed copy of a Jimmy Cliff album on my office wall. I sold weed to Eek-A-Mouse once when he walked off the street to my office, but that was before he got in trouble with the law. One of my most favorite concert worked back in the day when I was a lighting tech was Burning Spear. Ky-Mani Marley was the worst behaved band I've ever worked with though, a bunch of douchebags.


Worked 5000 shows??? How many years have you been doing this?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Even if I have natural immunity due to a previous covid infection? Naw, that's where you're wrong. T-Cells last decades.
> 
> Not to mention that the virus is often smaller than what is blocked by a N95 mask when worn correctly.
> 
> ...


Your expertise in sound checks give you this level of confidence in the immunity levels of people with Covid exposure?

I call bullshit.

Cool Robin Williams story though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Worked 5000 shows??? How many years have you been doing this?


It’s obvious he’s full of shit. He was probably a roadie for Vanilla Ice for a couple of years in the 80’s.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Cool Robin Williams story though.


Just another bullshit Peej story full of ground breaking insight.

Turns out Robin Williams was funny as hell. Who’d of thunk it?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Even if I have natural immunity due to a previous covid infection? Naw, that's where you're wrong. T-Cells last decades.
> 
> Not to mention that the virus is often smaller than what is blocked by a N95 mask when worn correctly.
> 
> ...


Your ignorance has no limits.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A preview of this summers concerts in America with the delta variant, forged documents, no masks and the unvaccinated.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 800 people claimed they were 'COVID-free' or vaccinated for a dance party in the Netherlands. Now 180 people have tested positive. (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


I missed the part where they mentioned how many are in the hospital on ventilators or have died. The others have immunity now, much stronger than what the jab claims to give. Pfizer is already beginning to push their 3rd jab. Get in line sheep, get in line lolololz.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I missed the part where they mentioned how many are in the hospital on ventilators or have died. The others have immunity now, much stronger than what the jab claims to give. Pfizer is already beginning to push their 3rd jab. Get in line sheep, get in line lolololz.


Hurry up and die, asshole


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2021)

At this point I hope the tRUmptards never take the vaccine. Incels have no need for a functioning penis so that doesn't concern them. A few more waves and we'll have a lot less of them to deal with and the survivors won't be able to breed.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I missed the part where they mentioned how many are in the hospital on ventilators or have died. The others have immunity now, much stronger than what the jab claims to give. Pfizer is already beginning to push their 3rd jab. Get in line sheep, get in line lolololz.





Death cult trolls suck ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Even if I have natural immunity due to a previous covid infection? Naw, that's where you're wrong. T-Cells last decades.
> 
> Not to mention that the virus is often smaller than what is blocked by a N95 mask when worn correctly.
> 
> ...


Ill sneeze in your face without a mask then since thats safer 

Big brain stuff from peej here


----------



## Sativied (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> There is zero evidence that unvaccinated people attended, this is only speculation. It's quite possible that these were all breakthrough cases of vaccinated people who were infected by other vaccinated people.


Given the age groups it’s actually a given many unvaccinated people attended, as certain as gravity. It’s why they had to show vax proof OR recent test results. It’s entirely impossible these were all breakthrough cases. They all fall in the age group where hardly anyone is fully vaccinated yet. Some may have had a first shot in the week prior, and a few in a risk group may have been fully vaxxed. When someone is tested positive it’s a simple matter of checking the socalled electronic medical file we all have to see if that person was unvaccinated. The reason for the app with the test results or vax proof is because clubs and bars etc cannot access that file for privacy reasons.

Your comments are so utterly dumb I hope for you you’re just trolling. If not, you don’t have to worry about covid cause your brain is already rotting with some sort of retard-virus.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> I missed the part where they mentioned how many are in the hospital on ventilators or have died. The others have immunity now, much stronger than what the jab claims to give. Pfizer is already beginning to push their 3rd jab. Get in line sheep, get in line lolololz.


Your mom got in line to suck my dick


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 9, 2021)

I read smoking cannabis helps prevent covid. So I’m just staying stoned and will experiment the shit out of this method


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> I read smoking cannabis helps prevent covid. So I’m just staying stoned and will experiment the shit out of this method


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s obvious he’s full of shit. He was probably a roadie for Vanilla Ice for a couple of years in the 80’s.


Well, at 5000 shows worked he was working a show 7 days a week for 13.5 years...... truly believable.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well, at 5000 shows worked he was working a show 7 days a week for 13.5 years...... truly believable.


Or at a show a week makes them 96 years old, senile, with revisionist history.


----------



## CCGNZ (Jul 9, 2021)

Well, I'd say that Covid has shown that the US is incapable of coming together for a common cause,SURPRISE,the anti-vax southern Confederacy 2.0 will inevitably cook up a super variant by fall, requiring more shots and potentially more lockdowns, in spite of our fortune in developing highly effective vaccines in record time ignorance still prevails.2021, 115 degrees in Seattle and people won't roll it up to stop a pandemic who'd have thought?.ccguns


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Well, I'd say that Covid has shown that the US is incapable of coming together for a common cause,SURPRISE,the anti-vax southern Confederacy 2.0 will inevitably cook up a super variant by fall, requiring more shots and potentially more lockdowns, in spite of our fortune in developing highly effective vaccines in record time ignorance still prevails.2021, 115 degrees in Seattle and people won't roll it up to stop a pandemic *who'd have thought?.ccguns*


history. we are condemned to repeat what we refuse to learn/read.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Worked 5000 shows??? How many years have you been doing this?


23 years. I do an average of 200 to 250 shows a year in various capacities. I have 25 shows this month. The lock-down definitely hurt my average, but I did more shows than most even during the lock-down, albeit most of them virtual concerts presented online.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> You pulled up a Homeschooling website that offers (pay for) homeschool programs to prove your point? We are talking the forced stay at home orders that prevent millions of kids from attending school. You just proved my point that you know nothing of what you proclaim. I would say good try but it wasn’t lol.


he homeschools therefore it would be his go-to.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Your expertise in sound checks give you this level of confidence in the immunity levels of people with Covid exposure?
> 
> I call bullshit.
> 
> Cool Robin Williams story though.


I'm don't call myself a sound guy, so I have no real expertise there. I don't take many sound gigs, unless no one else is available. I'm not a sound guy, but I can still set up a full sound system and mix a 16-piece salsa band. As far as my info regarding immunity related to covid exposure, I'm confident based on the hours of research I've done on the subject and listening to experts in the field.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just another bullshit Peej story full of ground breaking insight.
> 
> Turns out Robin Williams was funny as hell. Who’d of thunk it?


i didn't like Mork and Mindy. his humor in that was more slapstick.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm don't call myself a sound guy, so I have no real expertise there. I don't take many sound gigs, unless no one else is available. I'm not a sound guy, but I can still set up a full sound system and mix a 16-piece salsa band. As far as my info regarding immunity related to covid exposure, I'm confident based on the hours of research I've done on the subject and listening to experts in the field.



You just can't help but double down on your ignorance!

Keep spewing your bullshit, and we'll keep telling you how fucked up you are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm don't call myself a sound guy, so I have no real expertise there. I don't take many sound gigs, unless no one else is available. I'm not a sound guy, but I can still set up a full sound system and mix a 16-piece salsa band. As far as my info regarding immunity related to covid exposure, I'm confident based on the hours of research I've done on the subject and listening to experts in the field.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

Y'all are so witty!


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Even if I have natural immunity due to a previous covid infection? Naw, that's where you're wrong. T-Cells last decades.
> 
> Not to mention that the virus is often smaller than what is blocked by a N95 mask when worn correctly.
> 
> ...


what about when people remove their mask to sneeze? i'm going to say there's more risk of infection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

Map shows how almost all the US counties where COVID-19 is surging have vaccination rates below 40% (yahoo.com) 

*Map shows how almost all the US counties where COVID-19 is surging have vaccination rates below 40%*




173 US counties have COVID-19 cases above 100 per 100,000 people, per new CDC data.
Almost every one of those counties has vaccinated fewer than 40%, the CDC director said.
The unvaccinated are "particularly at risk" from the Delta variant, she said.
The overwhelming majority of counties where COVID-19 cases are surging have low vaccination rates, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).

Speaking at a press briefing on Thursday, CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said that cases rates in 173 counties had exceeded 100 infections per 100,000 people.

That is about three times the national average of about 32 per 100,000, according to CDC data.

Of the counties where cases were high, almost all - 93% - had vaccinated under 40% of their populations, she said.

Here is the map of counties where cases have surged over to or above 100 per 100,000 as of July 2:



And the map of counties less than 40% vaccinated. The two match almost precisely. (Counties are greyed out if no data is available.) 



The average number of daily new COVID-19 cases in the US rose by 11% in the week ending July 6 compared to the week before, Walensky said.

This rise is likely driven by the highly transmissible Delta variant, which now makes up more than half of the cases in the US.

Real-world data shows that the Pfizer, Moderna, and AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccines remain effective against Delta, as Insider's Dr. Catherine Schuster-Bruce reported.

For instance, data from the UK shows that two shots of Pfizer vaccine can give 88% protection against symptomatic COVID-19.

However, people who have not been vaccinated "remain susceptible, especially from the transmissible Delta variant, and are particularly at risk for severe illness and death," Walensky said.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what about when people remove their mask to sneeze? i'm going to say there's more risk of infection.


That's true, and anyone showing symptoms should be staying home anyway, unless the sneezing is due to something like seasonal allergies. I always find it funny that people remove their masks to talk on the phone and such. I do think masks help a bit, but they definitely aren't a condom. I personally don't have an issue with masks indoors, but I think masks outdoors for vaxxed or unvaxxed is stupid, as covid isn't contracted in outdoor settings (except in very crowded spaces perhaps).


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i didn't like Mork and Mindy. his humor in that was more slapstick.


I disagree.

I had a thing for Pam Dawber.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

Just two double-vaccinated under-50s have died from Delta variant (yahoo.com) 

*Just two double-vaccinated under-50s have died from Delta variant*


Just two fully-vaccinated people under 50 have died from the Delta variant of coronavirus, new figures show.

That’s out of a total 5,600 double-jabbed under-50s who had caught the disease in England up to 21 June.

Among double-jabbed people over 50 with the Delta variant, there were 116 deaths out of 5,234 cases.

Overall, there had been 259 deaths out of 170,063 Delta cases up to 5 July, according to the Public Health England (PHE) technical briefing released on Friday.

Meaghan Kall, an epidemiologist from PHE, wrote on Twitter that this case fatality rate of 0.2% – meaning two deaths out of every 1,000 Delta cases – is down from 0.3% two weeks ago and is "very encouraging".

The new figures – which also show there were 313 overnight hospital admissions out of 10,834 double-jabbed people as of 21 June – are further proof vaccines have weakened the link between infection and severe illness, even as infections have soared due to the 60% more infectious Delta variant.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just two double-vaccinated under-50s have died from Delta variant (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Just two double-vaccinated under-50s have died from Delta variant*
> 
> ...


Interesting however that we haven't heard of people who's previously been infected and recovered from covid getting Delta. I guess your vaxx sucks compared to naturally acquired immunity.



hanimmal said:


> Your expertise in sound checks give you this level of confidence in the immunity levels of people with Covid exposure?


Maybe you will believe the CDC?









COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm don't call myself a sound guy, so I have no real expertise there. I don't take many sound gigs, unless no one else is available. I'm not a sound guy, but I can still set up a full sound system and mix a 16-piece salsa band. As far as my info regarding immunity related to covid exposure, I'm confident based on the hours of research I've done on the subject and listening to experts in the field.









96% of the people who actually did the years of work it takes to understand the science, disagree with the handful of fucking assholes who are pushing anti-vcxx death cult bullshit that should know better that are pushing the propaganda you keep pushing here. 

But sure you listened to some youtube videos and podcasts and your a fucking expert.

Cuck logic.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4940075
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, the CDC link I posted backs up my claim. You only read news headlines. I read the sources.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Dude, the CDC link I posted backs up my claim. You only read news headlines. I read the sources.


Nope dumbass, you are full of shit and lying about me to try to give yourself some bullshit credibility.

96% of doctors are fully vaccinated. You are a moron for thinking your youtube degree in science means you know whats up.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Map shows how almost all the US counties where COVID-19 is surging have vaccination rates below 40% (yahoo.com)
> 
> *Map shows how almost all the US counties where COVID-19 is surging have vaccination rates below 40%*
> 
> ...


did Texas secede?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> But sure you listened to some youtube videos and podcasts and your a fucking expert.


I'm not an expert, but I can mix a salsa band, and I also know the difference between your and you're. That doesn't make me a language expert, but it still makes me smarter than you.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> How am I lying? Here's the link to the webpage on the CDC site which backs up my statement regarding naturally occuring immunity from a previous infection: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/your-health/reinfection.html#/
> 
> Here's a screenshot from that page:
> View attachment 4940082


Yeah dipshit, you lied when you said that I only read titles. 




I never claim to be an expert and have often stated that I am not and to listen to the doctors. But lying about me 'only reading titles' is par for the course with the shit you spread here.



PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not an expert, but I can mix a salsa band, and I also know the difference between your and you're. That doesn't make me a language expert, but it still makes me smarter than you.


Sure it does. 

You mixing a salsa band is so awesome, that doesn't mean that you are able to digest actual medical literature enough to pass one of the medical school class exams right?

You are pushing dangerously deadly propaganda over and over here. You are a danger to society. 


Again. 


The people who actually understand the science are over 96% vaccinated.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not an expert, but I can mix a salsa band, and I also know the difference between your and you're. That doesn't make me a language expert, but it still makes me smarter than you.


No it doesn’t.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I'm not an expert, but I can mix a salsa band, and I also know the difference between your and you're. That doesn't make me a language expert, but it still makes me smarter than you.


You think its safer to sneeze on someone than to cover your sneeze


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

Well, I managed to reschedule my second dose for the 19th of July, but it's Moderna, not Pfizer, oh well, any port in a storm and better than waiting until August 7th for the second Pfizer, with the delta variant on the loose.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> did Texas secede?


They don't report data, FREEDUMB


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, I managed to reschedule my second dose for the 19th of July, but it's Moderna, not Pfizer, oh well, any port in a storm and better than waiting until August 7th for the second Pfizer, with the delta variant on the loose.


Good move.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good move.


Cover yer ass as best you can and keep yer head down. We have a low case count and a high vaccination rate here in NS, so I expect we will be ok. We are still vaccinating at a good clip with 82.2% single dosed and 41.4% with a second dose, I expect almost 90% of those eligible will be covered by the end of summer.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No it doesn’t.


No, I think you should cover your sneeze with your inner elbow. Basic hygiene 101.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Yeah dipshit, you lied when you said that I only read titles.
> 
> View attachment 4940085
> 
> ...


Cool story bro. It doesn't disprove what I've showed you about natural occurring immunity as a result of a covid infection, which is printed as clear as day on the CDC website.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, I think you should cover your sneeze with your inner elbow. Basic hygiene 101.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2021)

Mind blowing research, peej


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Cool story bro. It doesn't disprove what I've showed you about natural occurring immunity as a result of a covid infection, which is printed as clear as day on the CDC website.









Over 96% of doctors (people with actual understanding of the science) being vaccinated to this very deadly virus shows that your 'I'm immune because I got sick' bullshit (propaganda that is spouted by fucking trollific morons like Rand Paul) is dangerous bullshit. 

If I had a question about a good venue to enjoy a concert the person that you claim to be here would be top of my list of who to ask for advice. 

But as far as the anti-vaxx propaganda you push non-stop here is not something that anyone should trust.

You are as bad as some Jehovah Witness refusing blood after a car accident that could save them and their kids lives.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 9, 2021)

60th gig this week. I win.



http://imgur.com/a/qAKDYHy


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Over 96% of doctors (people with actual understanding of the science) being vaccinated to this very deadly virus shows that your 'I'm immune because I got sick' bullshit (propaganda that is spouted by fucking trollific morons like Rand Paul) is dangerous bullshit.
> 
> If I had a question about a good venue to enjoy a concert the person that you claim to be here would be top of my list of who to ask for advice.
> 
> ...


You you are saying that they are lying on the CDC page I posted? Do you believe that those 96% of doctors who got vaxxed had already gotten covid? There is a massive disconnect in your logic.



Ozumoz66 said:


> 60th gig this week. I win.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/qAKDYHy


Oh, sorry. When I mentioned how many shows I've worked in my career and am working this month, I was referring to paid gigs. Many of those gigs were union calls, as I hold a journey level card with the International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees. Believe it or not, people do make a profession in this industry. https://www.iatse.net/about-iatse


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Mind blowing research, peej


I tried to keep it simple for you to understand.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


>


so a kleenex won't aerosolize covid but a mask will?? 

if you do catch it, please don't take up the time of a health professional is all i ask. fair?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so a kleenex won't aerosolize covid but a mask will??
> 
> if you do catch it, please don't take up the time of a health professional is all i ask. fair?


ffs, I've already had it, hence no reason for a vax. Got it before there even was a vax, or a test for that matter (Feb 2020). Good thing we have the T-Detect test now to confirm the T-cells.









T-Detect


T-Detect is currently available for research use only. If you are a provider or patient with questions about your previous T-Detect COVID test, contact Clinical Services at [email protected] or call 833-T-DETECT (833-833-8328). For Providers Patient reports are available via...




www.t-detect.com





yeah, you bunch up kleenex. basic physics.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

Dunning-Krugers that have never smelled a fart, wear underwear, pants and two masks. The CDC has never mislead anyone. Since people in the government, are the people that should be trusted with guns, where does the line start to hand in my pitchfork and torches? Please know the difference between a vaccine and an emergency use genetic therapy. You do know why you didn't use Windows 1.0, because 2.0 was so much better.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You you are saying that they are lying on the CDC page I posted? Do you believe that those 96% of doctors who got vaxxed had already gotten covid? There is a massive disconnect in your logic.


Con artists trying like hell to sell people into not getting the vaccine is all you are spouting man.

Death cult trolls like yourself pretending like there is any disconnect in the fact that regardless of what your 'feels' tell you, is bullshit.

Over 96% of the people who actually dedicated their lives to understanding the science have been fully vaccinated. Full stop. That shit has nothing at all to do with them being sick prior or not. All your stupid as shit trolling is doing is to continue to push your nonsensical bro-logic that has been sold to you by people who have been shown to been lying to people gullible enough to become one of their cult members.

But I get it, you need those dimes man, I am not going to hate on you for that. It just sucks you have to do something as evil as try to convince people to act very unsafe through your stupid as shit propaganda spam.



warble said:


> Dunning-Krugers that have never smelled a fart, wear underwear, pants and two masks. The CDC has never mislead anyone. Since people in the government, are the people that should be trusted with guns, where does the line start to hand in my pitchfork and torches? Please know the difference between a vaccine and an emergency use genetic therapy. You do know why you didn't use Windows 1.0, because 2.0 was so much better.


Are you another youtube science degree graduate?


Not having windows didn't tax our medical system and kill hundreds of thousands of Americans. 

96% of the doctors (the people who actually did the actual work to understand the science) getting vaccinated is where I put my faith.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/

Not the lying cult leaders who are paying people to trick you into being dangerous by not getting a extremely proven safe vaccine for a virtually entirely preventable devastating virus.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Con artists trying like hell to sell people into not getting the vaccine is all you are spouting man.
> 
> Death cult trolls like yourself pretending like there is any disconnect in the fact that regardless of what your 'feels' tell you, is bullshit.
> 
> ...


No degree, barely finished public high school. All science is politics. Yes, the government called me a scientist, when I worked for them. I wouldn't trust me to tell you what to do in your life. I don't know you. I smoke weed. Sometimes I think wild stuff that turns out to be true. Dunning-Krugers or people that answer to that call, would trust a proctologist to operate on their brain tumor. Just like 98% of all scientists believe climate change. I was just at the beach, and the water is at the same level it was in the '70s. Maybe I don't shill for big-pharma. Maybe you believe scientists. All science is settled. Since you don't believe me, cognitive dissonance makes you not answer my question.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2021)

Blah blah blah, welcome Qtard.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

Name calling. First sign that you're winning.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

warble said:


> No degree, barely finished public high school.


That happens. I only graduated high school because my wrestling coach gave me a lot of shit when I was ineligible due to grades.



warble said:


> All science is politics


Nope. Science is science. It is reproducible so that others can double check the work over and over again. And if something fails to hold up to scrutiny, those theories get dismissed. That is how science works, it is not political. 



warble said:


> Yes, the government called me a scientist, when I worked for them.


Like a data scientist or janitorial science or something?



warble said:


> I wouldn't trust me to tell you what to do in your life. I don't know you.


I agree. That is why I listen to people in real life who work in doctors offices/hospitals and not on the internet.



warble said:


> I smoke weed.


Same here, nice to meet you.



warble said:


> Sometimes I think wild stuff that turns out to be true.


Like what?



warble said:


> Dunning-Krugers or people that answer to that call, would trust a proctologist to operate on their brain tumor.






warble said:


> Just like 98% of all scientists believe climate change.


True (Im guessing, not going to fact check the percentage but it feels about right).



warble said:


> I was just at the beach, and the water is at the same level it was in the '70s.


I don't know what this is supposed to have to do with the climate crisis.

Do you not see the crazy hot west coast? The ice caps melting and shit? Are you unaware of all the pollution we produce as a species? How about all the trees we have chopped down over the last couple hundred years?



warble said:


> Maybe I don't shill for big-pharma.


Maybe? 



warble said:


> Maybe you believe scientists.


Yes I do. Mostly, they can make mistakes (being human with out perfect information), but as a whole the scientists of our species have done things like double the human lifespan over the last hundred years give or take. 



warble said:


> All science is settled.


I dont understand what you mean here. Bullshit qualifiers like 'all' make whatever people say meaningless generally.



warble said:


> Since you don't believe me, cognitive dissonance makes you not answer my question.


Again, huh?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

warble said:


> Name calling. First sign that you're winning.


To be fair, would you not just first assume that you are a troll using a account that had a weak ass password after being basically dormant?



>




Mind if I ask, are you an American, and if so are you ok with the data that Trump received from the Republican party being given to the Russian military to help them attack our citizens?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2021)

warble said:


> Name calling. First sign that you're winning.



Hard to have a serious conversation with a retard that belongs to a cult.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

I wasn't a discipline problem in high school. I was team captain on my wresting team. I just wasn't smart.
If science isn't politics, why did Isasc Newton get credit for creating calculus? Its okay if you believe the 'rona came from pengolins. 
Hydro-ceramic scientist.
You listen to doctors that tell you to smoke weed. I want to go to your doctor.
Nice to meet you too.
That Alex Jones is more often right than your doctor informed opinion.
Not all doctors are virologists. 
I like how feelings are so statistically viable. 
I live on the west coast and July is usually hot.
No I don't shill. Its not a good thing to spout what you don't believe. Someone could believe you.
Scientists didn't double lifespan. Farmers helped people live longer by producing more. (You really gonna say farmers didn't improve lives)
Just repeating what some other marxists say.
Its okay, most Dunning-Krugers are much smarter than I am. Questions are the sentences that end in a question mark. I think they are called interrogative statements.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 9, 2021)

You english not so good.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> To be fair, would you not just first assume that you are a troll using a account that had a weak ass password after being basically dormant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it okay if I am an immigrant? I don't feel attacked by the Russians. Maybe my cult is not the one you should argue with. You might wanna look at your own cult. Russia, Russia, Russia.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Well, I managed to reschedule my second dose for the 19th of July, but it's Moderna, not Pfizer, oh well, any port in a storm and better than waiting until August 7th for the second Pfizer, with the delta variant on the loose.


Good for you! My arm still aches a bit and I had a headache for a few days but Tylenol helps.


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

English is not my first language.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 9, 2021)

warble said:


> I wasn't a discipline problem in high school. I was team captain on my wresting team. I just wasn't smart.


Same, but 'smart' IMO is just bullshit. My first time in college I left with a 1.7 gpa because I just went there to wrestle.

A decade later I graduated with over a 3.6 in earning a BS in math and a masters in economics, and even did ok in a Phd program for statistics before I quit to farm.

It is just doing the work and putting in the time and effort to learn, just like sports.



warble said:


> If science isn't politics, why did Isasc Newton get credit for creating calculus?


You are talking about people getting credit, that is not science. The science is in the calculus, and that shit is tight, and politics has nothing to do with that.



warble said:


> Its okay if you believe the 'rona came from pengolins.


Huh? You just say some random things man.



warble said:


> Hydro-ceramic scientist.


Cool.



warble said:


> That Alex Jones is more often right than your doctor informed opinion.


No, Alex Jones is a lying con artist.



> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-texas-lawsuit-alex-jones/infowars-founder-who-claimed-sandy-hook-shooting-was-a-hoax-ordered-to-pay-100000-idUSKBN1YZ1BB
> Jones, founder of the Infowars radio show and webcast, has claimed the mainstream media and gun-control proponents conspired to fabricate the tragedy in which 20 school children and six school staff were shot dead at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Newtown, Connecticut, on Dec. 14, 2012.
> 
> In response, several parents of the slain 6- and 7-year-old children sued Jones and Infowars for defamation and emotional distress in Texas, where Infowars is based, and in Connecticut.
> ...





warble said:


> Not all doctors are virologists.


Nope, but they work in a field that allows them to keep up on the science needed to keep up on what is happening, and they also have contacts in their fields that do have the specific information that they need. Also they have journals that they can read (and understand), data to go off of that we don't have access to (because of privacy laws) on and on.




warble said:


> I like how feelings are so statistically viable.


Huh?



warble said:


> I live on the west coast and July is usually hot.


No shit sherlock. But is it usually clams baking in the ocean hot?



warble said:


> No I don't shill.


Cool. Other sock puppets have said the same thing, but I like to try to trust people to not be shitty paid trolls.



warble said:


> Its not a good thing to spout what you don't believe. Someone could believe you.


Yeah, that is a big part of the problem with people following the Death Cult trolls pushing the anti-vaccine propaganda.



warble said:


> Scientists didn't double lifespan. Farmers helped people live longer by producing more. (You really gonna say farmers didn't improve lives)


You don't think that there is a lot of science in farming?

I would point to more the women and children not dying in childbirth as being the largest contributor to our lifespan, but I think you are just trying to troll me a bit now so it really doesn't matter.



warble said:


> Just repeating what some other marxists say.


Oh here we go with the Republican propaganda labelling.

What exactly is a marxist to you? Im guessing this is not something that you learned in school, but was told what to believe it is by dick heads like Alex Jones right?



warble said:


> Its okay, most Dunning-Krugers are much smarter than I am. Questions are the sentences that end in a question mark. I think they are called interrogative statements.


Are you trying to get that phrase to stick or something? Is it something that right wing trolls are trying to sell to their cults to give them something to say when they feel like they are being picked on?



warble said:


> Is it okay if I am an immigrant?


I don't have any issue with people being immigrants. As long as they are not here to attack our nation or it's citizens they are generally very productive and great assets.



warble said:


> I don't feel attacked by the Russians.


That doesn't mean that you are not.

So you are ok with them attacking citizens and that Trump's campaign gave the Russian military data to attack our elections?




warble said:


> Maybe my cult is not the one you should argue with.


Not with the stupid propaganda that you seem to find credible enough to resurrect a sock puppet account to post about here.



warble said:


> You might wanna look at your own cult.


Trolling me huh. I'll bite, what cult is it that you are saying I am part of?



warble said:


> Russia, Russia, Russia.


You are programmed to respond just like the Russian military has been shown to respond.




If I was you, and you are what you say, I would check anything you think you know on a actual factual well sourced news site like AP news or Reuters. Because the things you have been saying here so far screams 'I am brainwashed with nonstop propaganda'.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 9, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> he homeschools therefore it would be his go-to.


Yes the people you pay to consult and supply resources to you to homeschool would not be bias.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 9, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes the people you pay to consult and supply resources to you to homeschool would not be bias.


Here's similar info from an independent person who holds both a PhD and a JD: http://patricialines.com/files/homeschooling comes of age.htm

Here's a snip from that page:


----------



## warble (Jul 9, 2021)

Just finished my Peanut Butter Breath session.

I wouldn't brag about going to college. I've worked with college graduates. Grades are politics. You know someone that got a better grade that they didn't deserve. Whatever justifies your righteousness. Sports are politics.

You must be too smart to understand that science is what smart people use to get dummies like me to do what they want. Maybe you should talk to people as smart as you, to convince them to take an experimental gene therapy and call it a vaccine.

Yes, I say plenty of random things, doesn't make them true.

Dishwasher is not as glamorous as it may sound.

Alex Jones is still right, more often than you. (I don't watch him, but I've heard him on Joe Rogan.)

All 96% of doctors keep up with what is going around them. The other 4% are murderers, only wearing one mask. How dare zims! You wanna talk journals. Yeah, the ones that publish all the ivermectin, AZT, and Azithromycin studies. At least you stand for your cult's truth.

Your feelings about 98% of climate scientists. 2% are just statistical anomalies. Maybe they are just people that don't belong to your cult.

If you can boil clams in 68° water I'll pass one the shell fish at your clam bake.

Let's agree that you're not a shill, and I'm not a troll. Unless you have received value from doctors. I have not received anything from whatever conspiracy you think is paying me. Let's just say I'm not a troll and you are the first person to think that free thought is part of some conspiracy. Probably out to get you. Wat je zegt ben jezelf, met je kop door de helft.

Death cult? Who's died since not taking the experimental gene therapy? Oh, that's right its not an election year. AP and reuters wouldn't cover that.

Why? Is it sticking? Are you picking on a POC immigrant? Por que? I hope you don't feel like you are. That is not my intention. 

Trial and error is the same with farming and birthing. If trial and error is science, then I wanna try to convince you to untake the gene therapy.

A marxist is the guy that thinks being a death lover is good for the collective.

Being a native to America makes it okay to tell us migrants and other free thinking people how to take care of our health, especially if it is experiMental.

Paraphrasing Rachel now, the courts have already determined that no one is meant to believe MSNBC. At least you believe her. I'm not that smart. I'm certain the gulag will be fine after your cult starts the brain relocation camps. I'll be there long before you. I'll show you the ropes. Pendulums swing both ways. 

Now I am a sock puppet account? I hope I never go to a college. Is that what they teach there? Use your im-ag-in-a-tion. Insulting free thinking, conspiracy theories, and feelings, are the best you can come up with? Come on man! Poor kids are just as smart as white kids. 

Slave cult. Think like me or you're a conspiracy. 

Ya nye ponimayu po russki yazik. But if I were a Russian troll, I'd be your friend.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Just finished my Peanut Butter Breath session.
> 
> I wouldn't brag about going to college. I've worked with college graduates. Grades are politics. You know someone that got a better grade that they didn't deserve. Whatever justifies your righteousness. Sports are politics.
> 
> ...


Curious. Do you smell burnt toast?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Curious. Do you smell burnt toast?


Imagine, peej liked that rambling, incoherent, piece of shit post.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Here's similar info from an independent person who holds both a PhD and a JD: http://patricialines.com/files/homeschooling comes of age.htm
> 
> Here's a snip from that page:
> View attachment 4940312


FFS you do realize we were talking about the “forced” home schooling of millions of kids right???? Your attempt to try and prove this is not harmful to the majority of kids (not the families that choose) is laughable. Keep trying and I’ll keep laughing at your desperation. Not to mention, here at least, when the millions of kids were forced out of school there was no socialization allowed, no scouts, no church, no playgrounds.





Education: from school closure to recovery







en.unesco.org


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Just finished my Peanut Butter Breath session.
> 
> I wouldn't brag about going to college.


I should have just stopped reading here. 

Because if you thought I was bragging about anything you are incorrect. I was explaining that hard work is what it takes to do well in school, and that it has nothing to do with being 'smart' like you said earlier.

Your shit posting is on par with most resurrected sock puppets around here impossible to follow and full of feels. The continual snow flaking and your Marxist definition you use is hilarious though, so thank you for that. Complete bullshit, but funny.

But whatever. 

Be best troll. Be Best.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Oh*, sorry.* When I mentioned how many shows I've worked in my career and am working this month, I was referring to paid gigs. Many of those gigs were union calls, as I hold a journey level card with the International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees. *Believe* it or not, people do make a profession in this industry. https://www.iatse.net/about-iatse


You should be sorry for spreading information that casts doubt in people's minds that prevents them from taking potential life saving medicine. IDGAF about your super fantastic, lucky seven, pompous, superiority complexed existence and the awesomeness that you seem to think you bring to humanity. Doing well does not make you great.

I sense that you lack empathy and behave like a con artist preacher. I get it though, as they exist in my family too - I got mine, fuck everyone else - sucks to be you. 

Your tactics here are boring - fodder for ridicule though - like going to the fair and only getting to play wack a mole.

Try loving every body. Put others first once in a while - it'll freak them out, while costing you nothing.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> yeah, you bunch up kleenex. basic physics.


Another major finding of the study is that tissues and paper towels have between 10 and 20 percent filtration efficiency

i'll stick with my KN95 mask (95%) efficiency. 

and just because you had the initial viral strain doesn't make you immune to new strains. 

like i said, if you get it, please don't use our health system. you can cure yourself at home just as easily.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Just finished my Peanut Butter Breath session.
> 
> I wouldn't brag about going to college. I've worked with college graduates. Grades are politics. You know someone that got a better grade that they didn't deserve. Whatever justifies your righteousness. Sports are politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Another major finding of the study is that tissues and paper towels have between 10 and 20 percent filtration efficiency
> 
> i'll stick with my KN95 mask (95%) efficiency.
> 
> ...





PJ Diaz said:


> ffs, I've already had it, hence no reason for a vax. Got it before there even was a vax, or a test for that matter (Feb 2020). Good thing we have the T-Detect test now to confirm the T-cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey peej, this ^^^ is 99.9% effective.


----------



## warble (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I should have just stopped reading here.
> 
> Because if you thought I was bragging about anything you are incorrect. I was explaining that hard work is what it takes to do well in school, and that it has nothing to do with being 'smart' like you said earlier.
> 
> ...


You win the participation trophy. Thank you for playing. My significant other will be pleased that there are more people that think silly things like killing of Ukrainians, Uyghers, Cambodians, Afghans, Venesualans, Cubans, und Chinese is also approved by people like you. I'm so burnt. Since you're just a luke warm marxist, we'll have time to discuss your answer to my first question in the brain reorganization camp together, as inmates.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> You win the participation trophy. Thank you for playing. My significant other will be pleased that there are more people that think silly things like killing of Ukrainians, Uyghers, Cambodians, Afghans, Venesualans, Cubans, und Chinese is also approved by people like you. I'm so burnt. Since you're just a luke warm marxist, we'll have time to discuss your answer to my first question in the brain reorganization camp together, as inmates.


You usually just make up random shit about people and pretend like it is true?

That is the right wing programming I guess. It is like sugar, all empty calories and no actual substance.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

unfortunately, my govt still believes this movie they made. my govt says cannabis is a schedule one drug with no medicinal uses. 
i truly believe if cannabis had been part of our diet, our endocannabinoid system would have prevented covid deaths.
so, i don't trust big pharma, doctors, or the govt. sorry.
told me i would die in 2014.


----------



## warble (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You usually just make up random shit about people and pretend like it is true?
> 
> That is the right wing programming I guess. It is like sugar, all empty calories and no actual substance.


Yeah, I'm the one that is programmed. I'm not smart enough to think of made up stuff. You are the one that is perpetuating the Russian narrative. You didn't even make that up yourself. Didn't any of your schools teach you how to have an independent thought? Not if they taught you to brag about a 1.7 GPA.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Yeah, I'm the one that is programmed. I'm not smart enough to think of made up stuff. You are the one that is perpetuating the Russian narrative. You didn't even make that up yourself. Didn't any of your schools teach you how to have an independent thought? Not if they taught you to brag about a 1.7 GPA.









Making shit up again? Is this one of those Pee Wee Herman trolls?


----------



## warble (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Yeah, I'm the one that is programmed. I'm not smart enough to think of made up stuff. You are the one that is perpetuating the Russian narrative. You didn't even make that up yourself. Didn't any of your schools teach you how to have an independent thought? Not if they taught you to brag about a 1.7 GPA.


You were passing. D's get degrees. You had to get a little more facist before you could be full antifa. Keep up the big pharma support.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## warble (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Making shit up again? Is this one of those Pee Wee Herman trolls?
> 
> View attachment 4940515


Using my argument. You win again, since yours didn't work.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Yeah, I'm the one that is programmed. I'm not smart enough to think of made up stuff. You are the one that is perpetuating the Russian narrative. You didn't even make that up yourself. Didn't any of your schools teach you how to have an independent thought? Not if they taught you to brag about a 1.7 GPA.


I’m really confused. If you don’t trust the science and the US government and you are an immigrant then why choose the US to live? Seems a tad hypocritical don’t you think?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> You were passing. D's get degrees. You had to get a little more facist before you could be full antifa. Keep up the big pharma support.


Nah, not my first time through school. I was just there to play sports. But I understand reading is not fundamental with you it seems based on your few troll posts here. But keep trolling me man, I am sure it helps your family from having to deal with you, so I am happy to take it to make their lives marginally better for a bit.

Funny that you are using all the right wing programming trigger words like 'ANTIFA'.

As for 'Big Pharma', yeah I am happy that we have some amazing companies that are using cutting edge science that have invested in the science for decades to get us the ability to have a vaccine to stop a deadly virus from tearing through our society.


Also you never said are you ok with the Russian military attacking our citizens? 

I notice too you seemed to get a bit fired up about my saying that I am all for immigration as long as they are not here to attack our citizens. Based on your posts though, I am guessing that you might just be fine with our citizens getting attacked while you are here benefitting from our economy.



warble said:


> Using my argument. You win again, since yours didn't work.


You mean your trolling? 

Again though, I am really curious if you are ok with the Russian military attacking our citizens?


----------



## warble (Jul 10, 2021)

Nah, not my first time through school. I was just there to play sports. But I understand reading is not fundamental with you it seems based on your few troll posts here. But keep trolling me man, I am sure it helps your family from having to deal with you, so I am happy to take it to make their lives marginally better for a bit. 

Yeah, I didn't have much personal responsibility when I was younger too. I can always blame my focus, but I prefer to work on things that I am getting better at. Now you wanna attack my family. They weren't even in the discussion. At least you are a good person. Have a great day.

Funny that you are using all the right wing programming trigger words like 'ANTIFA'.

Maybe because it invades your safe space. Look around. You haven't nerfed the world. Galaxy brained people have too much fun winning against us POC immigrants, because we're too dumb to be figuring out how to vote, use a computer, or get access to lawyers. 

Also you never said are you ok with the Russian military attacking our citizens? 

About the red threat, if you feel attacked, you might wanna look into how to defend yourself. You weren't in the olympics, (I was a loser in wrestling just like you.) So learn to bring your elbows in and bend your legs. Learn some better defense maneuvers and you won't be so frightened. 
I, myself don't worry about fiction. I don't read royterds and seldom read AP propaganda. I bet you don't answer my first question on this one either.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> Yeah, I didn't have much personal responsibility when I was younger too. I can always blame my focus, but I prefer to work on things that I am getting better at. Now you wanna attack my family. They weren't even in the discussion. At least you are a good person. Have a great day.


You have a great day too. And FYI I never 'attacked your family'. I trolled you as being here trolling me and said that if it helped you from attacking them I am all for it. But I guess you are so used to snow flaking immediately that it really doesn't matter what I say, because your handlers will just ignore it for whatever script that they have you regurgitate here right?



warble said:


> Maybe because it invades your safe space. Look around. You haven't nerfed the world. Galaxy brained people have too much fun winning against us POC immigrants, because we're too dumb to be figuring out how to vote, use a computer, or get access to lawyers.


Huh?



warble said:


> About the red threat, if you feel attacked, you might wanna look into how to defend yourself. You weren't in the olympics, (I was a loser in wrestling just like you.) So learn to bring your elbows in and bend your legs. Learn some better defense maneuvers and you won't be so frightened.
> I, myself don't worry about fiction. I don't read royterds and seldom read AP propaganda. I bet you don't answer my first question on this one either.


So you are just going to troll and dodge the question by pretending like you asked a question in your little troll posts? 

I asked if you are ok with the Russian military attacking our citizens. Why is that hard for trolls like yourself to answer?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Was skeptikal about getting the shot. But then the girl I have a crush on said she will date if I get the poke.

I think she was sent by the govt. Now I cannot decide what to do.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Was skeptikal about getting the shot. But then the girl I have a crush on said she will date if I get the poke.
> 
> I think she was sent by the govt. Now I cannot decide what to do.


A poke for a poke? Sounds like a fair trade! All I got was reassurance that I won’t die lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Was skeptikal about getting the shot. But then the girl I have a crush on said she will date if I get the poke.
> 
> I think she was sent by the govt. Now I cannot decide what to do.


Get the poke to get a poke.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> A poke for a poke? Sounds like a fair trade! All I got was reassurance that I won’t die lol.





CunningCanuk said:


> Get the poke to get a poke.


Alright, alright. You guys have officially convinced me. 

Good deal. The skeptics almost made me miss my window of opportunity.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

I personally think you’d have to be crazy beyond redemption to get a vaccine that is only a year old for a virus with such a low mortality rate …what will these people be saying in 5 years when peoples lungs or hearts start giving out


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I personally think you’d have to be crazy beyond redemption to get a vaccine that is only a year old for a virus with such a low mortality rate …what will these people be saying in 5 years when peoples lungs or hearts start giving out


Dude are you serious? I was just about to book an appointment and slide back into her DM's...

And you come with this?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Dude are you serious? I was just about to book an appointment and slide back into her DM's...
> 
> And you come with this?


We all do stupid shit to get it in every now and then


----------



## waktoo (Jul 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> thank you! this guy is in the music biz (allegedly) and he's never heard that song??? gtfo


Yeah.

Some roadie...


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Was skeptikal about getting the shot. But then the girl I have a crush on said she will date if I get the poke.
> 
> I think she was sent by the govt. Now I cannot decide what to do.


lmao get the shot man. You might not get laid, but you will be protected against a virus that has killed over half a million people here in the United States and ruined the health of many more.



Bublonichronic said:


> I personally think you’d have to be crazy beyond redemption to get a vaccine that is only a year old for a virus with such a low mortality rate …what will these people be saying in 5 years when peoples lungs or hearts start giving out


Why are you focusing on 'mortality rate'? 

And as for your crystal ball bullshit troll prediction, I would worry more about people getting sick than the scare tactics that you are pushing.



Alter Jean said:


> Dude are you serious? I was just about to book an appointment and slide back into her DM's...
> 
> And you come with this?


Don't listen to death cult trolls man. Not if you are a real person and not just setting up the troll to 'convince' you not to get vaccinated.


Bublonichronic said:


> We all do stupid shit to get it in every now and then


Like listen to a death cult troll?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and just because you had the initial viral strain doesn't make you immune to new strains.
> 
> like i said, if you get it, please don't use our health system. you can cure yourself at home just as easily.


That's actually not true, and if you were to do some legitimate research on the subject you would also conclude that natural immunity from a previous infection is a much more robust form of protection from variants and new strains in comparison to a strain-specific vax. This is exactly why people who have been previously infected aren't getting Delta, but vaxxed people are. It won't be much different with new strains, because of the was T-cell immunity works.

When I got covid the first time, I did just stay home. Thanks for your empathy and compassion brother.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Don't listen to death cult trolls man. Not if you are a real person and not just setting up the troll to 'convince' you not to get vaccinated.


Na, not trolling. The thread was at the top of my browser and I was JUST talking to someone about the shots.
The girl thing was a joke of course.. Gotta add some humor. 

My appointment is made  

The people who are double dosing seem a bit crazy to me. (Not personality just the thought)


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao get the shot man. You might not get laid, but you will be protected against a virus that has killed over half a million people here in the United States and ruined the health of many more.
> 
> 
> Why are you focusing on 'mortality rate'?
> ...


By all means get vaccinated….I’ll check back with you in 5 years, I’m not judging you for being a gambler


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Na, not trolling. The thread was at the top of my browser and I was JUST talking to someone about the shots.
> The girl thing was a joke of course.. Gotta add some humor.
> 
> My appointment is made
> ...


It depends on the shot you get. Some are one and done, some take 2 to get the full effect.

Good for you man, welcome to the site.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> By all means get vaccinated….I’ll check back with you in 5 years, I’m not judging you for being a gambler


You don't like the 6-month Cliff Notes version of science?


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Strange though - I went to a fam thing right and nobody told me they had got their first shots. I even smoked with my brother.

I have not gotten sick since the beginning And I still am pretty healthy imo. 

*Seriously dumb question:*
Would being exposed to that technically immunize me?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> *Seriously dumb question:*
> Would being exposed to that technically immunize me?


No. You need to get symptomatic covid-19 to develop immunity. If you simply get infected with sars-cov2 but are asymptomatic, your body won't develop the immune response needed to create the T-cells, B-cells, and antibodies. There is the possibility however that you are naturally resistant to the virus, which is a good thing.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Strange though - I went to a fam thing right and nobody told me they had got their first shots. I even smoked with my brother.
> 
> I have not gotten sick since the beginning And I still am pretty healthy imo.
> 
> ...


The paid death cult trolls are spamming everyone nonstop, people get confused if they don't understand the attack that our nation is under trying to get them to radicalize on things like masks and vaccines by trolling them nonstop with the same kind of garbage that they are pushing here.

Im not sure if just being exposed would give you any immunity. But the long haul impacts of this virus make it way not worth the risk.



PJ Diaz said:


> No. You need to get symptomatic covid-19 to develop immunity. If you simply get infected with sars-cov2 but are asymptomatic, your body won't develop the immune response needed to develop the T-cells, B-cells, and antibodies. There is the possibility however that you are naturally resistant to the virus, which is a good thing.


See, death cult trolls like this douche making the world unsafe one post at a time.

The youtube science degree that they think they have is bullshit.



Bublonichronic said:


> By all means get vaccinated….I’ll check back with you in 5 years, I’m not judging you for being a gambler


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The paid death cult trolls are spamming everyone nonstop, people get confused if they don't understand the attack that our nation is under trying to get them to radicalize on things like masks and vaccines by trolling them nonstop with the same kind of garbage that they are pushing here.
> 
> Im not sure if just being exposed would give you any immunity. But the long haul impacts of this virus make it way not worth the risk.
> 
> ...


You don't know the answer, but you're somehow sure I'm wrong? Wow, just wow.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No. You need to get symptomatic covid-19 to develop immunity. If you simply get infected with sars-cov2 but are asymptomatic, your body won't develop the immune response needed to develop the T-cells, B-cells, and antibodies. There is the possibility however that you are naturally resistant to the virus, which is a good thing.


Word! Thanks for that.
Was kinda nervous to ask such a dumb question but figured if someone knew it would be in this thread here.
It's been bugging me for quite some time. (The get together was a months ago)



hanimmal said:


> The paid death cult trolls are spamming everyone nonstop, people get confused if they don't understand the attack that our nation is under trying to get them to radicalize on things like masks and vaccines by trolling them nonstop with the same kind of garbage that they are pushing here.
> 
> Im not sure if just being exposed would give you any immunity. But the long haul impacts of this virus make it way not worth the risk.
> 
> ...


Wait I was typing my response and now I am between the two. I'm still getting the shot but was curious if it could even work that way.
I've been thinking about it a lot

I'm not trying to start an arguement or anything. This is just one case and one question I had about a lil BBQ get together in which everyone had partial vax except me.. I wouldn't have smoked if they told me. I swear it was a setup. Always been the black sheep


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Im a “paid death cult troll” ? Do you believe we landed on the moon ? Just curious how deep your conspiracy theories go


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Im a “paid death cult troll” ? Do you believe we landed on the moon ? Just curious how deep your conspiracy theories go


@hanimmal is hyper-paranoid of russian trolls. He's not open to alternate ideas, and immediately dismisses anything that doesn't jive with his preconceived notions as the postings of paid-trolls.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> @hanimmal is hyper-paranoid of russian trolls. He's not open to alternate ideas, and immediately dismisses anything that doesn't jive with his preconceived notions as the postings of paid-trolls.


Seems to be a trend among people like him…what do they call that again ?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Seems to be a trend among people like him…what do they call that again ?


closed-minded?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> You don't know the answer, but you're somehow sure I'm wrong? Wow, just wow.


Im sure you are not posting to help people make safe decisions.

I again would point to the fact that over 96% of doctors (not youtube/troll doctors, but actual doctors) getting the vaccine is what people should look at. And if they are still worried they should talk to their actual human doctor and not rely on death cult trolls who are paid to spread propaganda.



Bublonichronic said:


> Im a “paid death cult troll” ? Do you believe we landed on the moon ? Just curious how deep your conspiracy theories go












Alter Jean said:


> Word! Thanks for that.
> Was kinda nervous to ask such a dumb question but figured if someone knew it would be in this thread here.
> It's been bugging me for quite some time. (The get together was a months ago)
> 
> ...


No worries. The spam is endless man. I think it is pretty shitty that they get to post their dangerous lies in here, but I don't make the rules, @rollitup does.



PJ Diaz said:


> @hanimmal is hyper-paranoid of russian trolls. He's not open to alternate ideas, and immediately dismisses anything that doesn't jive with his preconceived notions as the postings of paid-trolls.


Look at the roadie with the youtube science degree pretending like they know me enough to say that.


Bublonichronic said:


> Seems to be a trend among people like him…what do they call that again ?


Reality?

I guessyou don't really understand that with all your flat earth conspiracy shit huh?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Im sure you are not posting to help people make safe decisions.
> 
> I again would point to the fact that over 96% of doctors (not youtube/troll doctors, but actual doctors) getting the vaccine is what people should look at. And if they are still worried they should talk to their actual human doctor and not rely on death cult trolls who are paid to spread propaganda.
> 
> ...


I’m a flat earthier now ? Your really making your team look silly man


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> closed-minded?


I was going for cultish, but potato tomato


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I’m a flat earthier now ? Your really making your team look silly man


'My team'.

Shows how down the rabbit hole you are.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> 'My team'.
> 
> Shows how down the rabbit hole you are.


Youve made yourself very clear where you stand buddy


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Youve made yourself very clear where you stand buddy


Against the lying shitty propaganda that dickheads are paid to spread.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Against the lying shitty propaganda that dickheads are paid to spread.
> 
> View attachment 4940608


Unfortunately I have a limit of stupidity I can take in a day and you’ve already reached that threshold, good luck with your vaccine, I wish you the best


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Unfortunately I have a limit of stupidity I can take in a day and you’ve already reached that threshold, good luck with your vaccine, I wish you the best


It must be hard to live with yourself.

I wish you the best too.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No we weren't. I had mentioned that I home schooled my kids and you fucks jumped all over for me for that. Try to pay attention to what we were actually talking about ffs. I swear you guys are like a pack of bloodthirsty wolves, who can't stop for a minute to see the forest for the trees.


Read my reply to your home school remark dick wad then maybe you’ll understand where this conversation came from. But keep trying, you reek of desperation!


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I personally think you’d have to be crazy beyond redemption to get a vaccine that is only a year old for a virus with such a low mortality rate …


Yeah, it's only killed 4 million people.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> closed-minded?


You aren't?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Yeah, it's only killed 4 million people.


4 million out of the 186,000,000ish that have been tested, and we know way more people then that have gotten it but just not got tested….yea I’ll take my chances as a healthy adult….now if your super old or have other health conditions that put you at danger the vaccine might be good for you


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> you're just a luke warm marxist


ohno!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> you could be full antifa.


aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!no


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

warble said:


> I don't read royterds and seldom read AP propaganda.


got 'em


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 10, 2021)

Well I shall be somewhat on topic again and announce I got my 2nd shot on Wednesday. First one was Pfizer and 2nd one was Moderna, reaction worst on the first shot then this 2nd. Although it seems if you had it you have a greater reaction to the first then to the 2nd if you didn’t. I was a symptomatic (I kept vaping which might of actually help) but the rest of family in the house got it bad and came close to losing my cousin and her husband (he came out with a partial collapse lung which seems better now) Plus i lost my aunt, (same cousin above, her mom)to Covid in April ‘20 and my neighbour lost both her parents in Whales to it within 3 weeks of each other.

So fuck anyone who says this isn’t legit, stop being a fucking puss and get the fucking shot to help everyone out in the long run. So stop listening to the fucking idiots on Fox News and other like outlets because they’re all fucking liars


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> what will these people be saying in 5 years when peoples lungs or hearts start giving out


right. and you base this prediction on what now


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> right. and you base this prediction on what now


What have been some of the adverse side effects of the vaccine so far ? Myocarditis and pericarditis ? we’ll just see how this plays out


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> right. and you base this prediction on what now



only on the fact that he is ignorant!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

rollitup said:


> only on the fact that he is ignorant!


Must be true cause you said it, we all know stoners are renowned for their intelligence


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Must be true cause you said it, we all know stoners are renowned for their intelligence



Shut the fuck up!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Shut the fuck up!


I’m just playin Rollie, don’t be so cereal


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What have been some of the adverse side effects of the vaccine so far ? Myocarditis and pericarditis ? we’ll just see how this plays out


some of that is from people having Covid itself. Again cousins husband with collapse lung, had some inflammation on his heart too. Poor guy would be clutching his chest for breath and steady himself doing a simple flight of stairs


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

Are spike proteins toxic? Experts disagree but flavonoids might help


Pinene is likely one of the reasons why white pine tea has been recommended after a toxic reaction to the vaccine and subsequent spike proteins.




cannabislifenetwork.com


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Why you remove that Rollie ? That’s a classic weird al song


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's actually not true, and if you were to do some legitimate research on the subject you would also conclude that natural immunity from a previous infection is a much more robust form of protection from variants and new strains in comparison to a strain-specific vax. This is exactly why people who have been previously infected aren't getting Delta, but vaxxed people are. It won't be much different with new strains, because of the was T-cell immunity works.
> 
> When I got covid the first time, I did just stay home. Thanks for your empathy and compassion brother.


you're welcome. no sense getting health care workers sick if you choose not to get the vax. glad you're a team player, bro.

you've never posted how long your immunity lasts though? that's kinda odd.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you're welcome. no sense getting health care workers sick if you choose not to get the vax. glad you're a team player, bro.
> 
> you've never posted how long your immunity lasts though? that's kinda odd.


Right, he says he had Covid, but it was before there were any tests for it. So that pea-brain had a cold, and now he's spouting bullshit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Why you remove that Rollie ? That’s a classic weird al song



Oh, I was just having fun.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What have been some of the adverse side effects of the vaccine so far ? Myocarditis and pericarditis ? we’ll just see how this plays out


you have a better chance of being struck by lightning then getting those side effects you hysterical cunt.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> you have a better chance of being struck by lightning then getting those side effects you hysterical cunt.


Good one buck, you do understand how vaccine trials work right ? Not to mention your buddy trump was the one pushing for this vaccine I would think you would hate the vaccine, but as Iv said get the vaccine be trumps guine pig more power to ya I hope your right and they perfected the vaccine on the 1st try, moron


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

What really bothers me is you guys don’t even realize how fucking stupid you look


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Good one buck, you do understand how vaccine trials work right ? Not to mention your buddy trump was the one pushing for this vaccine I would think you would hate the vaccine, but as Iv said get the vaccine be trumps guine pig more power to ya I hope your right and they perfected the vaccine on the 1st try, moron


Nah, trump was pushing his hydroxy, and bleach, remember stupid?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What really bothers me is you guys don’t even realize how fucking stupid you look


is that what you think is happening


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Nah, trump was pushing his hydroxy, and bleach, remember stupid?


Classic liberal, no clue what’s going on and taking shit out of context, you realize people notice what your doing and it dosent make you look smart


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What really bothers me is you guys don’t even realize how fucking stupid you look


Classic projection LOL


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What really bothers me is you guys don’t even realize how fucking stupid you look


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Unfortunately I have a limit of stupidity I can take in a day and you’ve already reached that threshold, good luck with your vaccine, I wish you the best


It is a shame you don't have limit on how much stupidity you project


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Classic liberal, no clue what’s going on and taking shit out of context, you realize people notice what your doing and it dosent make you look smart


I could have you leagally committed


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 10, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Nah, trump was pushing his hydroxy, and bleach, remember stupid?


Actually hcq and ivermectin can pretty much make this a non issue. What do you think saved India? But no money in non-patented drugs. Almost time for your boosters by the way!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Classic liberal, no clue what’s going on and taking shit out of context, you realize people notice what your doing and it dosent make you look smart


*“I see disinfectant, where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute, and is there a way we can do something like that by injection inside, or almost a cleaning."*


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Actually hcq and ivermectin can pretty much make this a non issue. What do you think saved India? But no money in non-patented drugs. Almost time for your boosters by the way!


Drink bleach, trumptard


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Actually hcq and ivermectin can pretty much make this a non issue.


no youre thinking of vaccines.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 4940813


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> That's actually not true, and if you were to do some legitimate research on the subject you would also conclude that natural immunity from a previous infection is a much more robust form of protection from variants and new strains in comparison to a strain-specific vax. This is exactly why people who have been previously infected aren't getting Delta, but vaxxed people are. It won't be much different with new strains, because of the was T-cell immunity works.
> 
> When I got covid the first time, I did just stay home. Thanks for your empathy and compassion brother.











Why COVID-19 Vaccines Offer Better Protection Than Infection | Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health


Vaccination offers longer, stronger immunity, says virologist Sabra Klein.




www.jhsph.edu




Go fish lol.


----------



## printer (Jul 10, 2021)

*More Than 1,000 New COVID Cases Hit Missouri, Arkansas For Third Day*
Arkansas and Missouri have both reported a third straight day of more than 1,000 new COVID-19 cases, with the surge being blamed in part on the delta strain and lagging vaccination rates. 

Republican Gov. Asa Hutchison posted the numbers on his Twitter page, showing that the state's Department of Health reported more than 1,155 new coronavirus cases on Friday. 

Missouri, meanwhile, also recorded over 1,000 new coronavirus infections for the third day in a row, reports The Hill.

The numbers were up slightly from Wednesday when 1,000 new cases were reported, but fewer than on Thursday, when 1,210 new cases were reported.

Hutchison has started town halls aimed at increasing vaccinations and last month implored state residents to get their shots. 

“The overwhelming majority of COVID patients in the hospital have not been vaccinated," he said. "These vaccines are effective, but we need more Arkansans to get the shot. 

According to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, just under 35% of Arkansas' population has been fully vaccinated. The state has reported 355,460 coronavirus infections since the pandemic's beginning, on Friday reported four new deaths from the disease, bringing the overall death toll to 5,948. 

Meanwhile, in Missouri, more than half of the state's residents have not gotten their COVID vaccines, and the state trails only neighboring Arkansas in the number of people becoming ill with the renewed spread of the disease also being blamed on the delta variant, reports The Hill.

As of Friday, the Missouri Health Department has recorded a total of 533,670 coronavirus cases, an increase of 1,544 cases from Thursday, marking the third day with more than 1,000 new infections. 

State data shows that 45.1% of the population has gotten at least one shot, with 39.6% being fully immunized








More Than 1,000 New COVID Cases Hit Missouri, Arkansas For Third Day


Arkansas and Missouri have both reported a third straight day of more than 1,000 new COVID-19 cases, with the surge being blamed in part on the delta strain and lagging vaccination rates.




www.newsmax.com





And from the unwashed.

RainyDaze
How many of those cases were flown in from the border??

angstx
as a general rule i don't take experimental "vaccines" that are imposed by liberals

random
Two States that are winning the COVID-19 Death Lottery.

mjs64
Oh the humanity! People are catching colds!

WRC233
What this article omits. How many of those thousand new cases a day were just bused to those states from the Rio Grande border thanks to José Biden.

Dave
It’s easy to manipulate “positive” tests. So easy that high schoolers were doing it to get out of school. The Biden-government is a hoax.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Whoooo looks like we found our trigger


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

Intravenous ozonized saline therapy as prophylaxis for healthcare workers (HCWs) in a dedicated COVID-19 hospital in India - A retrospective study - Docwire News


Eur Rev Med Pharmacol Sci. 2021 May;25(9):3632-3639. doi: 10.26355/eurrev_202105_25847.ABSTRACTOBJECTIVE: In the current pandemic, Health Care Workers




www.docwirenews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 10, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> Intravenous ozonized saline therapy as prophylaxis for healthcare workers (HCWs) in a dedicated COVID-19 hospital in India - A retrospective study - Docwire News
> 
> 
> Eur Rev Med Pharmacol Sci. 2021 May;25(9):3632-3639. doi: 10.26355/eurrev_202105_25847.ABSTRACTOBJECTIVE: In the current pandemic, Health Care Workers
> ...


I'll stick with the vaccine.


----------



## printer (Jul 10, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Actually hcq and ivermectin can pretty much make this a non issue. What do you think saved India? But no money in non-patented drugs. Almost time for your boosters by the way!


Then why are there people dying in the US?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Whoooo looks like we found our trigger


Youre so edgy we just cant help it


----------



## printer (Jul 10, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> Intravenous ozonized saline therapy as prophylaxis for healthcare workers (HCWs) in a dedicated COVID-19 hospital in India - A retrospective study - Docwire News
> 
> 
> Eur Rev Med Pharmacol Sci. 2021 May;25(9):3632-3639. doi: 10.26355/eurrev_202105_25847.ABSTRACTOBJECTIVE: In the current pandemic, Health Care Workers
> ...


In the paper,

"In the late 1980s, reports had emerged that German physicians were successfully treating HIV patients with 03-AHT (Autohemotherapy)"

"Canadian authorities authorized the study to test safety and efficacy of 03-AHT in AIDS patients."

Looking up Autohemotherapy - *Autohemotherapy*, or self-blood therapy, involves the extraction of approximately ½ pint of the patient's blood. Once safely extracted, the blood is mixed with a combination of saline and medical-grade ozone gas before it is returned to the patient through an IV drip over several minutes. 

Now, looking up the Canadian study ,

*Eligibility for heroin-assisted treatment (HAT) among people who inject opioids and are living with HIV in a Canadian setting*

*Objectives*
A growing body of evidence supports the effectiveness of injectable diacetylmorphine (i.e., heroin) for individuals with treatment-refractory opioid use disorder. Despite this evidence, and the increasing toll of opioid-associated morbidity and mortality, it remains controversial in some settings. To investigate the possible contribution of heroin-assisted treatment (HAT) to HIV treatment-related outcomes, we sought to estimate the proportion and characteristics of HIV-positive people who inject opioids that might be eligible for HAT in Vancouver, Canada.









Eligibility for heroin-assisted treatment (HAT) among people who inject opioids and are living with HIV in a Canadian setting - Addiction Science & Clinical Practice


Objectives A growing body of evidence supports the effectiveness of injectable diacetylmorphine (i.e., heroin) for individuals with treatment-refractory opioid use disorder. Despite this evidence, and the increasing toll of opioid-associated morbidity and mortality, it remains controversial in...




ascpjournal.biomedcentral.com





"To investigate the possible contribution of *heroin-assisted treatment (HAT)* to HIV treatment-related outcomes"

THE CANADIAN STUDY WAS ABOUT SAFE HEROIN INJECTION SITES TO LIMIT THE SPREAD OF AIDS. NOT THE USE OF OZONE TO TREAT AIDS!!!

So the ozone paper lies about Canadians using ozone to treat patients. Or maybe they did not lie, they just did not bother to read the paper other than the Canadians use the same letters HAT, rather than AHT. It is pretty easy how the ozone people could get this wrong, sipping on O3 for too long.

It is funny that the ozone people did not include the Canadian authorization in their references. Must have slipped up I guess.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Youre so edgy we just cant help it


That’s right bend to my will


----------



## printer (Jul 10, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> Intravenous ozonized saline therapy as prophylaxis for healthcare workers (HCWs) in a dedicated COVID-19 hospital in India - A retrospective study - Docwire News
> 
> 
> Eur Rev Med Pharmacol Sci. 2021 May;25(9):3632-3639. doi: 10.26355/eurrev_202105_25847.ABSTRACTOBJECTIVE: In the current pandemic, Health Care Workers
> ...


Can't find any German government approval of the use of ozone. Just seems to be a bunch of homeopath types that tout it. They set up their own institutions to apear that they are no more than quack medicine, the German institute based in Cypress.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 10, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> What do you think saved India?


lol.

MIT is a conservative institution btw.








What went so wrong with covid in India? Everything.


There’s no single reason for India’s catastrophic covid surge. Instead, it’s the result of basic mistakes and callous technocratic failures.




www.technologyreview.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 10, 2021)

uh oh! any covid survivors better rethink immunity.








Delta variant is reinfecting people who have already had Covid-19


People who have previously caught Covid are now more likely to be reinfected because of the delta variant, a study has found. Laboratory analysis revealed that the mutation that originated in India is four times more able to overcome protective antibodies from a previous infection compared to...




news.yahoo.com




the more you know...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> uh oh! any covid survivors better rethink immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but peejers said it was not allowed to.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> but peejers said it was not allowed to.


if you fold a kleenex into an origami respirator, each fold gives 10% filtration, so the one i'm using filters out 170% protection.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Dude are you serious? I was just about to book an appointment and slide back into her DM's...
> 
> And you come with this?


Don’t listen to that fool, if there’s any justice in the world, he’ll be hooked up to a ventilator next week and you’ll be in love.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Don’t listen to that fool, if there’s any justice in the world, he’ll be hooked up to a ventilator next week and you’ll be in love.


Well. Case closed. I've never hit the ignore button so quickly


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> By all means get vaccinated….I’ll check back with you in 5 years,


Hopefully that won’t be possible.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 4940813


Ok. No sides here because the picture is confusing. That dude in the bottom left just caught a load in his mouth from Jesus


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Word! Thanks for that.
> Was kinda nervous to ask such a dumb question but figured if someone knew it would be in this thread here.
> It's been bugging me for quite some time. (The get together was a months ago)
> 
> ...


It’s probably not a good idea to get medical advice from a rodeo clown.


----------



## Alter Jean (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s probably not a good idea to get medical advice from a rodeo clown.


Well that comment is confusing to quote because I was responding to two people who contradicted each other right when I was deciding


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 10, 2021)

printer said:


> In the paper,
> 
> "In the late 1980s, reports had emerged that German physicians were successfully treating HIV patients with 03-AHT (Autohemotherapy)"
> 
> ...


Hahahaha!!! Thanks for that!


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

https://www.ormanagement.net/COVID-19/Article/09-20/IV-Vitamin-C-Ozone-Shown-Effective-Against-COVID-19/59419


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7308536/


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

Δ9-Tetrahydrocannabinol Prevents Mortality from Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome through the Induction of Apoptosis in Immune Cells, Leading to Cytokine Storm Suppression - PubMed


Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome (ARDS) causes up to 40% mortality in humans and is difficult to treat. ARDS is also one of the major triggers of mortality associated with coronavirus-induced disease (COVID-19). We used a mouse model of ARDS induced by Staphylococcal enterotoxin B (SEB)...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Ok. No sides here because the picture is confusing. That dude in the bottom left just caught a load in his mouth from Jesus


How about this, do some research on how long vaccine trial typically last and how long the COVID trials lasted(were still in them) then make your decision


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 10, 2021)

outlawed by govt and certainly not approved by the fda, but will kill cancer and covid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Alter Jean said:


> Well that comment is confusing to quote because I was responding to two people who contradicted each other right when I was deciding


When PJ isn’t cherry picking information to help validate his fears, he’s a rodeo clown.

The only advice I’d ask him for is on quick methods of entry into a whisky barrel.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> How about this, do some research on how long vaccine trial typically last and how long the COVID trials lasted(were still in them) then make your decision


Better yet, if anyone is confused ask your real doctor and not think that you can wade through all the propangda online that death cult trolls spread so they can earn those dimes.

https://apnews.com/article/years-research-groundwork-covid-19-shots-f204192f07cfcc3503dc9c7687ae6269



> How could scientists race out COVID-19 vaccines so fast without cutting corners? A head start helped -- over a decade of behind-the-scenes research that had new vaccine technology poised for a challenge just as the coronavirus erupted.
> 
> “The speed is a reflection of years of work that went before,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the top U.S. infectious disease expert, told The Associated Press. “That’s what the public has to understand.”
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4940901
> outlawed by govt and certainly not approved by the fda, but will kill cancer and covid.


I’m keeping myself topped up and fully vaccinated.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Then you quote AP news, you don’t see the irony unfortunately


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> How about this, do some research on how long vaccine trial typically last and how long the COVID trials lasted(were still in them) then make your decision


Care to share some of your Facebook research?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Care to share some of your Facebook research?


Don’t have or use Facebook I think social media is a disease


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Don’t have or use Facebook I think social media is a disease


So where are you getting all your information?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> So where are you getting all your information?


So you can just say is Russian propaganda , how about you do your own research and not just take what faucci(a habitual liar) and CNN/AP tell you


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Then you quote AP news, you don’t see the irony unfortunately


Yup. I was going to put this on that post, but I figured you would trigger with that stupid response about the most non-biased and factually correct information resource, because dictators don't like actual information being able to get through to their cults.





Bublonichronic said:


> So you can just say is Russian propaganda , how about you do your own research and not just take what faucci(a habitual liar) and CNN/AP tell you


lmao because you say so?

I love how trolls pretend that people who haven't dedicated years to these fields are able to just 'research' shit like deadly viruses and actually know what is actual information and what is slickly designed propaganda.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

That chart has CNN close to neutral AHAHAHA thank you for that


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Oh well that chart can’t be wrong, your a moron man


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


Yea CNN is neutral….


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> That chart has CNN close to neutral AHAHAHA thank you for that


It is in the 'skews left' category.



Bublonichronic said:


> Yea CNN is neutral….


And now you are saying it is in neutral. That is how utterly incredible you are.

But it is ok, I'm sure you trolls have to say "CNN" negatively several times in order to get your troll post bonuses.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> So you can just say is Russian propaganda , how about you do your own research and not just take what faucci(a habitual liar) and CNN/AP tell you


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes just “skewed” left, you might be retarded


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Yes just “skewed” left, you might be retarded


You watch a lot of CNN? 

Or are you just parroting the right wing propaganda line about them because they don't sugar coat/cherry pick stories about Trump/Republicans? 

That is the thing with being brainwashed against actual information, it is hard for you to actually understand what is not fed to you.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You watch a lot of CNN?
> 
> Or are you just parroting the right wing propaganda line about them because they don't sugar coat/cherry pick stories about Trump/Republicans?
> 
> That is the thing with being brainwashed against actual information, it is hard for you to actually understand what is not fed to you.


I watch many news outlets


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I watch many news outlets


Funny how people radicalized (or at least pretending to be) to facts always say that.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I watch many news outlets


Which ones? Is it a secret?


----------



## printer (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> So you can just say is Russian propaganda , how about you do your own research and not just take what faucci(a habitual liar) and CNN/AP tell you


I am curious since I do my own research. Care to share with us your research comes frome and where it takes you?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 10, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Which ones? Is it a secret?


Iv nothing to prove to someone who thinks CNN is skewed left


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv nothing to prove to someone who thinks


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv nothing to prove to someone who thinks CNN is skewed left


Cancel culture ^^^^


----------



## printer (Jul 10, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv nothing to prove to someone who thinks CNN is skewed left


CNN is about as left as mainstream goes. But otherwise the chart of news outlets is accurate enough as far as I see it. But if you hold that against me I guess you won't be telling me about the medical research you have been doing to keep abreast of this covid learning experience?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> What really bothers me is you guys don’t even realize how fucking stupid you look


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2021)

printer said:


> CNN is about as left as mainstream goes. But otherwise the chart of news outlets is accurate enough as far as I see it. But if you hold that against me I guess you won't be telling me about the medical research you have been doing to keep abreast of this covid learning experience?


He’s avoiding the question because he knows pseudoscience websites and Alex Jones isn’t going to cut it here as serious research.

Hopefully Delta gets the fucker.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s avoiding the question because he knows pseudoscience websites and Alex Jones isn’t going to cut it here as serious research.
> 
> Hopefully Delta gets the fucker.


You scared of delta ? I’m not, I hope I get it too…what you don’t seem to get is I don’t care enough to go posting sources n arguing with you, I want you to get the vaccine so in 5 years I’ll have a better idea of how safe it is…thank you for your service


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Trumps vaccine FTW….I wonder how you guys will react if Biden’s admin comes out with a new and improved vax


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Trumps vaccine FTW….I wonder how you guys will react if Biden’s admin comes out with a new and improved vax


Nah, trump said the virus would disappear after the election.

Why are you so fucking stupid?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Nah, trump said the virus would disappear after the election.
> 
> Why are you so fucking stupid?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You scared of delta ? I’m not, I hope I get it too…what you don’t seem to get is I don’t care enough to go posting sources n arguing with you, I want you to get the vaccine so in 5 years I’ll have a better idea of how safe it is…thank you for your service


This trumptard wants us to believe he would never put anything in his body that isn't "safe"
Too funny.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

I don’t support trump or the right, nor do I support Biden and the left, I think they are both liars and psychopaths


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You scared of delta ? I’m not, I hope I get it too…what you don’t seem to get is I don’t care enough to go posting sources n arguing with you, I want you to get the vaccine so in 5 years I’ll have a better idea of how safe it is…thank you for your service


Come on. Show us your Alex Jones links. Lol.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Nah, trump said the virus would disappear after the election.
> 
> Why are you so fucking stupid?


Your ignorance is next level, who pushed for the vax? The same guy you say corrupted the system…so you even understand how politics work ?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your ignorance is next level, who pushed for the vax? The same guy you say corrupted the system…so you even understand how politics work ?


Show us your research. We all need a good laugh.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2021)

Delta, turning tRUmptards into Darwin award winners one moron at a time.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta, turning tRUmptards into Darwin award winners one moron at a time.


With that super high k/d ha


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

RIU fully embracing the “stoners are to stupid”narrative


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2021)

Hurry up and die, asshole


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hurry up and die, asshole


Whatever you say guy who looks up to Ricky BAHAHA


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Delta, turning tRUmptards into Darwin award winners one moron at a time.


Make America great again!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Make America great again!


That was such a clever comment, I’m impressed


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

I just cannot wait till CNN starts saying trump fast tracked a dangerous vaccine and super Biden is here to fix it


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

I’d like to atleast think I got you guys thinking, I’m outy


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You scared of delta ? I’m not, I hope I get it too…what you don’t seem to get is I don’t care enough to go posting sources n arguing with you, I want you to get the vaccine so in 5 years I’ll have a better idea of how safe it is…thank you for your service


You "don't care enough" because your sources are ludicrous and your facts are fiction.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You really think I’m getting paid ? Look at my join date moron


lmao what does that have to do with your whoring propaganda?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I’d like to atleast think I got you guys thinking, I’m outy




Thinking you're mentally ill.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao what does that have to do with your whoring propaganda?


I didn’t realize thinking and questioning the status quo was being a propagandist, I thought stoners were skeptical by nature


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Your ignorance is next level, who pushed for the vax? The same guy you say corrupted the system…so you even understand how politics work ?


Nope, first trump said it was hoax, then he said it was just the flu, then it would magically disappear. After that he claimed hydroxy would solve it, and maybe drink bleach too. He only praised himself for vaccine development when he thought it would help his reelection, never even got vaccinated publicly.

Funny that Trump's only part in a vaccine was the name "warp speed" which only exemplified the pace of development, the very reason most trumptards are refusing it.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

You really think the president of the United States had no say in the vaccine going public ? Yes he did do it for re-election, think about what I’m really saying and you’ll realize how Ass backwards calling me a trumptard is


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I didn’t realize thinking and questioning the status quo was being a propagandist, I thought stoners were skeptical by nature


No spamming dangerous propaganda makes you a propagandist.

I am skeptical, of you and all the trolls that come on here pushing the same death cult lies.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 11, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> Nope, first trump said it was hoax, then he said it was just the flu, then it would magically disappear. After that he claimed hydroxy would solve it, and maybe drink bleach too. He only praised himself for vaccine development when he thought it would help his reelection, never even got vaccinated publicly.
> 
> Funny that Trump's only part in a vaccine was the name "warp speed" which only exemplified the pace of development, the very reason most trumptards are refusing it.



Stinky only created warp speed to get a piece of the pie, he never passes up a chance at a kick back.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

Trump fast tracked the vaccine is so wrong that it’s obvious you know not what you think you know. But yes it’s a free world and it’s totally your choice to make. I think your going to find being unvaccinated is going to greatly limit what you do, unless you live in the dumb as a stump states.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You really think the president of the United States had no say in the vaccine going public ? Yes he did do it for re-election, think about what I’m really saying and you’ll realize how Ass backwards calling me a trumptard is


No, trump spent most of his time golfing and attacking minorities and women on social media.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Trumps vaccine FTW….I wonder how you guys will react if Biden’s admin comes out with a new and improved vax


I would say thank you!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I would say thank you!


Atleast then you’ll realize how stupid this vax is….it’s ok some are slow learners


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Atleast then you’ll realize how stupid this vax is….it’s ok some are slow learners


If Dan bongino and Tucker Carlson made a butt baby, it would sound like this ^^^^


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I didn’t realize thinking and questioning the status quo was being a propagandist, I thought stoners were skeptical by nature


What are things Goebbels said?

I'll stick with "Nazi Rhetoric" for $200, Alex.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> If Dan bongino and Tucker Carlson made a butt baby, it would sound like this ^^^^


Carlson is actually pretty funny, he atleast makes me laugh


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Atleast then you’ll realize how stupid this vax is….it’s ok some are slow learners


Yes, yes I think it’s stupid and I support your choice....... . Meanwhile I can now safely fly and travel, damn those vaccines .


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes, yes I think it’s stupid and I support your choice....... . Meanwhile I can now safely fly and travel, damn those vaccines .


That’s what worries the most….mandatory vax


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Carlson is actually pretty funny, he atleast makes me laugh


I thought you were “outy”?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Carlson is actually pretty funny, he atleast makes me laugh


Yeah, yeah yeah, whatever, Tucker is a clown, but Dan is your boy, right?


----------



## Bublonichronic (Jul 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I thought you were “outy”?


Oh yea, take care buddy


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> That’s what worries the most….mandatory vax


Well wait till they come and find all your guns and take them away as well. Stand down and stand by brother.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I thought you were “outy”?


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> That’s what worries the most….mandatory vax


The "fuck your feelings" crowd seems awfully concerned, shame.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I’d like to atleast think I got you guys thinking, I’m outy


You can never leave


----------



## printer (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> You scared of delta ? I’m not, I hope I get it too…what you don’t seem to get is I don’t care enough to go posting sources n arguing with you, I want you to get the vaccine so in 5 years I’ll have a better idea of how safe it is…thank you for your service


I hope you realized I never called you a fucking asshole or that you crawled out from under a rock to get paid to post stupid shit. I am not one to get my information at CNN and that I was on Newsmax long before it became fashionable. I also have a keen interest in the virus and try to get my information from credible sources. So it is in this vein I ask, because I am really curious where people get their information from (I do not have to ask the others here as they have given their sources over the last year and a half). And this is not only yourself, I am curious what others use to make up their minds. 

I think this is the third time I asked politely after you said we should do our own research and not use CNN. So I ask again. Where and how have you researched information on the virus and the effects on the human body, the effects from using the vaccines. I am a great student and would not mind breing educated.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 11, 2021)

Cannabis compound inhibits SARS-CoV-2 replication in human lung cells


Researchers in the United States have conducted a study showing that a cannabis plant compound inhibited infection with severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) in human lung cells.




www.news-medical.net


----------



## waktoo (Jul 11, 2021)

printer said:


> I hope you realized I never called you a fucking asshole or that you crawled out from under a rock to get paid to post stupid shit. I am not one to get my information at CNN and that I was on Newsmax long before it became fashionable. I also have a keen interest in the virus and try to get my information from credible sources. So it is in this vein I ask, because I am really curious where people get their information from (I do not have to ask the others here as they have given their sources over the last year and a half). And this is not only yourself, I am curious what others use to make up their minds.
> 
> I think this is the third time I asked politely after you said we should do our own research and not use CNN. So I ask again. Where and how have you researched information on the virus and the effects on the human body, the effects from using the vaccines. I am a great student and would not mind breing educated.


Tucker Carlson makes him laugh, so there's that...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Carlson is actually pretty funny, he atleast makes me laugh


And that says all we need to know about you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> I just cannot wait till CNN starts saying trump fast tracked a dangerous vaccine and super Biden is here to fix it


youve been a member since 2008. if you can show me one time youve talked negatively about CNN before 2015 (when trump started doing so), then i wont call you a brainwashed trump bitch.

:>)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 11, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Tucker Carlson makes him laugh, so there's that...


He makes me laugh too - at the gullibility of his audience.


----------



## Justin-case (Jul 11, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He makes me laugh too - at the gullibility of his audience.


It makes me laugh when Joy Reid calls himTuckums.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4941249


his body; his choice? like abortion? such double standards.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> You can never leave


Hotel California .


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> his body; his choice? like abortion? such double standards.


Glad they didn’t think like that when trying to eradicate polio.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 11, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Iv nothing to prove to someone who thinks CNN is skewed left


In other words, you can't back up your bullshit.
You criticize people and their sources of information, but you won't state your sources of information. You are a hypocrite.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414218804268257284


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 11, 2021)

1212ham said:


> In other words, you can't back up your bullshit.
> You criticize people and their sources of information, but you won't state your sources of information. You are a hypocrite.


It started to get real so he left ........ lol.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I've always pitied home-schooled kids, because they miss out on so much stuff that is a big part of their development in a society. It's one thing to study something, but along with that is a lot of social learning, and other team-building exercises. Plus they miss out on a lot of the fun of being a teenager.
> 
> I suspect that they will have problems blending in with our society.


Not to bump but had to say you're actually right about this. Fuck are you right about this. I was only homeschooled until 14, then got a GED and AS at community college. I've spent over a decade repairing the damage and it's still a work in progress. Going to 4 yr college was a failure, not because I wasn't smart enough, because I was nobody and couldn't integrate. Dropped out. 66 credits remaining for a bachelor's and at 27 now idk if I will even bother. All I can do is move on but the regret of forever lost and missed experiences is pretty fuckin shitty if not suicide-inducing



rollitup said:


> Can anyone say anxiety medication?


Pretty much why I started smoking weed when I was 18. Less so for anxiety now, more so for numbing the regret.

To answer the original question, I got vaxxed, because I'm a devout atheist and actually believe in science. Might have been homeschooled but not in one of those god-fearing fundamentalist Christian families whose mentality about covid is pretty much jesus take the wheel.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Glad they didn’t think like that when trying to eradicate polio.


it's always been this way. theocracy v. science.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 11, 2021)

@PJ Diaz your childrens future is below. heed the warning.



shattascam said:


> Not to bump but had to say you're actually right about this. Fuck are you right about this. I was only homeschooled until 14, then got a GED and AS at community college. I've spent over a decade repairing the damage and it's still a work in progress. Going to 4 yr college was a failure, not because I wasn't smart enough, because I was nobody and couldn't integrate. Dropped out. 66 credits remaining for a bachelor's and at 27 now idk if I will even bother. All I can do is move on but the regret of forever lost and missed experiences is pretty fuckin shitty if not suicide-inducing
> 
> 
> Pretty much why I started smoking weed when I was 18. Less so for anxiety now, more so for numbing the regret.
> ...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 11, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Not to bump but had to say you're actually right about this. Fuck are you right about this. I was only homeschooled until 14, then got a GED and AS at community college. I've spent over a decade repairing the damage and it's still a work in progress. Going to 4 yr college was a failure, not because I wasn't smart enough, because I was nobody and couldn't integrate. Dropped out. 66 credits remaining for a bachelor's and at 27 now idk if I will even bother. All I can do is move on but the regret of forever lost and missed experiences is pretty fuckin shitty if not suicide-inducing
> 
> 
> Pretty much why I started smoking weed when I was 18. Less so for anxiety now, more so for numbing the regret.
> ...


The fact that you can tell us your example of what I am talking about, and relate your anecdotal results, is proof that you are overcoming it.

You're learning how to mix in with others, and are able to look back and that builds your strength. You're doing fine, Man, and I'm glad that you are benefiting from using cannabis. It's a valuable medicine, and much better than pharmaceuticals.


----------



## shattascam (Jul 11, 2021)

rollitup said:


> The fact that you can tell us your example of what I am talking about, and relate your anecdotal results, is proof that you are overcoming it.
> 
> You're learning how to mix in with others, and are able to look back and that builds your strength. You're doing fine, Man, and I'm glad that you are benefiting from using cannabis. It's a valuable medicine, and much better than pharmaceuticals.


Mostly the path to healing as far as I can tell is remaining humble and open to all kinds of different people, all kinds of circumstances, the good the bad and the ugly. I've since hung out with lowlives (sometimes because I didn't fit into the elitist rich kid college clique or they wouldn't accept me, just kicked me out of their parties because I didn't know anyone there), criminals, drug dealers and spent a lot of time in minimum wage or manual labor jobs which make you realize a lot of people have it worse and yet in a lot of ways other people aren't so different from yourself. In my experience pot helps whenever you feel you've hit your limit or threshold, since it actually expands your brain, you can take a step back and expand it and realize the end is just the beginning. I used to think I knew who I was. LOL.

Have not entirely ruled out finishing college either, part of it is unfulfilled desire for social success (the friendship/romantic sector of my life is still tragically lacking and suffers because I didn't have teen friends or teen love which you need for that confidence) and part of it is that I'm cleaning toilets and mopping floors at 27. Actually the time spent out of school has done me more good than the time in school and will make me appreciate it a lot more if I ever finish. Also I have the advantage of still passing for 21 so it's not like I'll stick out like a store thumb as long as I don't act a fool lol. You only live twice 

All the best.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414082953571799045


----------



## go go kid (Jul 12, 2021)

I've just had 3 friends die who never had the vaxene thinking it was some sort of conspiracy thing. I don't know the circumstances that led to all 3 dieing. But there now gone from this world rip


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2021)

go go kid said:


> I've just had 3 friends die who never had the vaxene thinking it was some sort of conspiracy thing. I don't know the circumstances that led to all 3 dieing. But there now gone from this world rip


Sad to hear. I personally don’t know anyone who has got covid but I still received my second shot last week. I almost look at it like it’s a duty to keep myself and others safe. The less we need to use our health care the better for everyone who really needs it.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm with you on that one. Everyone round here have stopped wearing there masks like it's all over. Not realising they can still catch it and be a carrier. Its crazy. I'm considering wearing a mask full time now


----------



## shattascam (Jul 12, 2021)

go go kid said:


> I'm with you on that one. Everyone round here have stopped wearing there masks like it's all over. Not realising they can still catch it and be a carrier. Its crazy. I'm considering wearing a mask full time now


I'm vaxxed and I still wear my badass pot leaf mask most of the time in stores and stuff, people look at me like I'm an idiot. But alas, the field in which I sow the fucks I give is barren. Wearing a mask is sexier than catching or spreading an illness with permanent health consequences


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2021)

This moron was a young healthy ER nurse, she died of covid Saturday.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 12, 2021)

__





The teachings of Long COVID - Communications Medicine


Alwan discusses the lessons learnt over the past year regarding Long COVID, prolonged illness resulting from SARS-CoV-2 infection, and their implications for public health policy and disease management, drawing insight form her own lived experience, research, and advocacy work with Long COVID.




www.nature.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

"In a recent opinion essay for The Daily Beast, Preston Padden, a former high-level executive at Fox Broadcasting, wrote that Fox News had “contributed substantially and directly” to “the unnecessary deaths of many Americans by fueling hesitation and doubt about the efficacy and safety of lifesaving COVID-19 vaccines.” He singled out the channel’s prime-time opinion programs for blame". 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Despite Outbreaks Among Unvaccinated, Fox News Hosts Smear Shots (yahoo.com)

*Despite Outbreaks Among Unvaccinated, Fox News Hosts Smear Shots*



Back in December, before the queen of England and the president-elect of the United States had their turns, media mogul Rupert Murdoch received a dose of a COVID-19 vaccine. Afterward, he urged everyone else to get it, too.

Since then, a different message has been a repeated refrain on the prime-time shows hosted by Tucker Carlson and Laura Ingraham on Murdoch’s Fox News Channel — a message at odds with the recommendations of health experts, even as the virus’s delta variant and other mutations fuel outbreaks in areas where vaccination rates are below the national average.

Carlson, Ingraham and guests on their programs have said on the air that the vaccines could be dangerous, that people are justified in refusing them and that public authorities have overstepped in their attempts to deliver them.

Carlson and Ingraham last week criticized a plan by the Biden administration to increase vaccinations by having health care workers and volunteers go door to door to try to persuade the reluctant to get shots.

“Going door-to-door?” Ingraham said. “This is creepy stuff.”

Carlson, the highest-rated Fox News host, with an average of 2.9 million viewers, said the Biden plan was an attempt to “force people to take medicine they don’t want or need.” He called the initiative “the greatest scandal in my lifetime, by far.”

Carlson’s guest on that episode, veteran Fox News political analyst Brit Hume, pushed back slightly, saying, “What they’re trying to do is make it as easy as possible for people to get the vaccine and, for people who are hesitant, to perhaps encourage them that they have nothing to fear.” Hume was quick to add that “vaccines do have side effects” and said those who are hesitant “should be respected.”

Opposition to vaccines was once relegated to the fringes of American politics, and the rhetoric on Fox News has coincided with efforts by right-wing extremists to bash vaccination efforts.

Served up to an audience that is more likely than the general population to be wary of COVID vaccines, the remarks by Carlson and Ingraham echoed a now-common conservative talking point: that the government-led effort to raise vaccination rates amounted to a violation of civil liberties and a waste of taxpayer dollars.

The comments by the Fox News hosts and their guests may have also helped cement vaccine skepticism in the conservative mainstream, even as the Biden administration’s campaign to inoculate the public is running into resistance in many parts of the country.

Public health experts have said that a strong vaccination effort is critical for the United States to outrun the virus, which has killed more than 4 million people worldwide and continues to mutate.

The amplification of vaccine skepticism through conservative media channels could harden the reluctance of those who might otherwise have been persuaded to get a shot, said Kathleen Hall Jamieson, a communications professor at the University of Pennsylvania.

“If you have constant exposure to an outlet that is raising vaccination hesitancy, raising questions about vaccinations, that is something to anchor you in your position that says, ‘I’m not going to take the vaccine,’ ” Jamieson said.

A Fox News spokesperson provided past statements by Carlson voicing his general support for vaccines. “I’ve had a million vaccines in my life, as we all have,” the host said on an April show. “I think vaccines are great.” The spokesperson also noted that Ingraham had spoken in favor of adults choosing to receive vaccines if they wanted them.

White House officials said Thursday that virtually all new coronavirus hospitalizations and deaths nationwide involved unvaccinated people. The five states with the worst outbreaks as of Wednesday had below-average vaccination rates; four of them voted for former President Donald Trump in the 2020 election.

Vaccine resistance was greater among Republicans than Democrats, according to an April study by the Public Religion Research Institute. Among Republicans who watch Fox News, 45% said they were hesitant or unwilling to get a COVID-19 shot, compared with 68% of viewers who watch the niche right-wing news channels Newsmax or One America News Network.
...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 12, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> "In a recent opinion essay for The Daily Beast, Preston Padden, a former high-level executive at Fox Broadcasting, wrote that Fox News had “contributed substantially and directly” to “the unnecessary deaths of many Americans by fueling hesitation and doubt about the efficacy and safety of lifesaving COVID-19 vaccines.” He singled out the channel’s prime-time opinion programs for blame".
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Despite Outbreaks Among Unvaccinated, Fox News Hosts Smear Shots (yahoo.com)
> 
> ...


As they lose viewers and market share, trumps base is shrinking. 

Silver lining.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

go go kid said:


> I'm with you on that one. Everyone round here have stopped wearing there masks like it's all over. Not realising they can still catch it and be a carrier. Its crazy. I'm considering wearing a mask full time now


In China wearing a mask had continued on by some after SARS hit them. It is not unusual to see people wearing one on public transportation or in crowded areas. Not everyone does but nobody thinks differently if they meet someone with a mask on (previous to the Covid-19 pandemic).


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> As they lose viewers and market share, trumps base is shrinking.
> 
> Silver lining.


They should be declared a public health menace and be pulled from cable when the FCC regulates it and large scale social media like broadcasters. 

They need to win an election or two for it to happen though, but at the rate the republicans are imploding, it might be possible, Donald is going down and might take them with him as he freaks out and squirms. Donald has fucked and destroyed anything he's ever had control over, couldn't manage his way out of a wet paper bag, the more control he has, the bigger the fuckup will be. He only had partial control of the American government and look what happened, he now has complete control over the GOP and will run them off a cliff. By the time the NY prosecutors are done, the Trump org will be destroyed and the assets confiscated, while Donald's ass rots in state prison. I dunno if Guinness keeps a record of how much legal shit one person can be in at the same time, but I'm pretty sure Donald will break it!


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

*Newsmax host suggests vaccines 'against nature'*
A Newsmax host suggested late last week that coronavirus vaccines may be “against nature” and asked a university professor if some deadly diseases are “supposed to wipe out a certain amount of people."

The remarks came while host Rob Schmitt was interviewing Peter McCullough, an associate professor in Texas A&M University's Department of Health and Kinesiology.

"You know, one thing I've always thought, and maybe you can guide me on this because, obviously, I'm not a doctor. But I've always thought about vaccines, and I always think about just nature and the way everything works. And I feel like a vaccination in a weird way is just generally kind of going against nature," Schmitt said.


"Like, I mean, if there is some disease out there — maybe there's just an ebb and flow to life where something's supposed to wipe out a certain amount of people, and that's just kind of the way evolution goes. Vaccines kind of stand in the way of that. Do you follow what I'm saying? Does that make sense to somebody in medicine?"

McCullough, who holds a Ph.D. in kinesiology, did not answer the question directly but said there isn't "any long-term data on the newer vaccines."

Earlier in the interview, Schmitt said he has "people in my family, very close to me, who I thought should get vaccinated because when you weigh the risks."

"But when it comes to vaccines in general, are you of the consensus that it could potentially take a long time to really know what a vaccination does to people in some cases?"

"Well, there are some reports that support what you're saying," McCullough responded, citing research that he said "shows among vaccinated populations the diversity of different strains is narrowing. So it's going to be fewer numbers of strains."








Newsmax host suggests vaccines ‘against nature’


A Newsmax host suggested late last week that coronavirus vaccines may be “against nature” and asked a university professor if some deadly diseases are “supposed to wipe out a certain amou…




thehill.com


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 12, 2021)

printer said:


> In China wearing a mask had continued on by some after SARS hit them. It is not unusual to see people wearing one on public transportation or in crowded areas. Not everyone does but nobody thinks differently if they meet someone with a mask on (previous to the Covid-19 pandemic).


People in many asian countries think of more than themselves and their 'freedums' so wear a mask in public if they think they might have a cold or flu so they don't spread it to others.

The whole being more important than the individual. What a concept eh. We could use a good dose of that.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> People in many asian countries think of more than themselves and their 'freedums' so wear a mask in public if they think they might have a cold or flu so they don't spread it to others.
> 
> The whole being more important than the individual. What a concept eh. We could use a good dose of that.


Sort of, "You are your bother's keeper."?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Newsmax host suggests vaccines 'against nature'*
> A Newsmax host suggested late last week that coronavirus vaccines may be “against nature” and asked a university professor if some deadly diseases are “supposed to wipe out a certain amount of people."
> 
> The remarks came while host Rob Schmitt was interviewing Peter McCullough, an associate professor in Texas A&M University's Department of Health and Kinesiology.
> ...


Hmmm sounds like a former member here who advocated for herd immunity in other words “kill all the old people”. Wonder how abandon is doing in these trying times .


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Hmmm sounds like a former member here who advocated for herd immunity in other words “kill all the old people”. Wonder how abandon is doing in these trying times .


damn, forgot about him. wonder if he is one of these numerous sock accts?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 12, 2021)

Newsmax tardism 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414618245555003394


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 12, 2021)

Maybe Omega variant will selectively target republicans and other noise makers.


----------



## mooray (Jul 12, 2021)

Did anyone have any idea what newsmax was before four years ago, or even a year ago?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

I dont understand why they are not being sued by the people who have family dying that watch these right wing propagandists selling their death cults.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Did anyone have any idea what newsmax was before four years ago, or even a year ago?


I was on it since before the 2016 election. The people on it were assholes back then but on occasion I did get into somewhat cordial conversations with a few of them. I found that they really did not look into the big picture. A commentary the other day about Trump not having any depth of history and only takes in consideration what helps himself seems to sum them up. The US is not a world unto itself, it relies and effects the rest of the world. And the thought that the US should dominate on top of all others. Little regard for others that are not them (not a surprise) with the same thoughts. The only way I even got to talk to them in that way was I am not a US citizen.

But after Fox gave Biden Arizona the whack jobs from Fox invaded. You can forget finding common ground after that, the old regulars pretty much got drowned out. Mind you there were only a dozen liberal scum holding up the flag before and after the Fox implosion many more followed the others to Newsmax and needled them with facts and figures, you know, science. I hung on for a month or so after the election but there were enough people there now spouting reality that I became redundant. Kind of a good feeling.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 12, 2021)

printer said:


> Sort of, "You are your bother's keeper."?


Pretty much and considering how many of these boobs call themselves Christians you can tell they don't even know what being Christian entails.

And then there's their confusion about what being a self-proclaimed patriot entails as well.

The blame for this can be equally shared by both parties for allowing the US education system become what it has. Not that our Canadian system is all that much better.


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Pretty much and considering how many of these boobs call themselves Christians you can tell they don't even know what being Christian entails.
> 
> And then there's their confusion about what being a self-proclaimed patriot entails as well.
> 
> The blame for this can be equally shared by both parties for allowing the US education system become what it has. Not that our Canadian system is all that much better.


That is the difference between the two sides. One thinks we are all in this together and the other thinks the world is a vast space where I should be able to do what the hell I want (and others not).


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2021)

I finally got vaccinated a month ago at the rehab facility I went to after the hospital & I had to ask for it. I guess they figured that if I had Covid once, I was immune and didn't need it
I said fuck that shit, give the needle
I think I was right, at least I feel better taking it for peace of mind. Time has shown re-infections in people that had Covid & even with the jab, your really not completely safe it seems. ( I'm wearing a mask forever/not kidding  )
I said fuck that shit, give the needle
Anyway, I bet you those fuckers that are burying their dead now ( 90% unvaccinated  are getting a jab)
US coronavirus: 'Surprising amount of death' will soon occur in these US regions from increased Covid-19 cases, expert says - CNN
And you know what?
44 out of the 45 hot spots that now exist in the US are all in the South & voted for who?
Fucking Trump & their Republican Representatives, that REPEATEDLY, even to this day, tell their constituents that Covid_19 & Delta viruses are really not that big a deal, it's being overblown by the Communists/Socialists/Democrats & the Elites (they don't want any stinking Elites telling them what to do, they want them to be liars & dumb as fuck, just like them.
Sad reality, isn't it?
I find myself in conundrum.
Should I feel sympathy for those assholes?
After much soul-searching, I came to a conclusion.
For those that didn't vaccinate, I have no sympathy at all, not one little bit
I really don't give a fuck if they die (kinda happy actually/one less Republican  )
The only sympathy that I feel is for those poor souls that have to coexist with those brain-dead mother-fucking mutants.
Pray for them


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> For those that didn't vaccinate, I have no sympathy at all, not one little bit


me too. less maga morons in this country the better off we'll be. just die at home and don't take up hospital beds is all i ask.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

I feel bad for them. 

Just like I feel bad for all the people who died because they were conned by cult leaders in Jonestown and the hostages in Wacko and everywhere else people who are taken advantage of are harmed.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 12, 2021)

printer said:


> "You are your bother's keeper."?


Not if he is a Republican.
Old Irish saying
"I wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire"


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I feel bad for them


not me.
these are the same people that think the election was stolen, the capitol rioters were patriots and that russians are better than democrats.

just evolution at work: getting stupidity out of the gene pool.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> not me.
> these are the same people that think the election was stolen, the capitol rioters were patriots and that russians are better than democrats.
> 
> just evolution at work: getting stupidity out of the gene pool.


It is easy to feel that way. But I don't see that being much different than the nazi's mindset about people they think are 'lesser'. Their kids/grandkids/etc have a shot at being fully functional adults even if their parents are fully dug in on their 'liberal' conspiracy theory nuttery.

If it has not been decades in the making thanks to the Republicans right wing propaganda machine (Fox/Hate Radio/Internet/Churches/etc) they would not have been as fully brainwashed today.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is easy to feel that way. But I don't see that being much different than the nazi's mindset about people they think are 'lesser'. Their kids/grandkids/etc have a shot at being fully functional adults even if their parents are fully dug in on their 'liberal' conspiracy theory nuttery.
> 
> If it has not been decades in the making thanks to the Republicans right wing propaganda machine (Fox/Hate Radio/Internet/Churches/etc) they would not have been as fully brainwashed today.


i appreciate your kindness towards them. i don't have the same warm fuzzies for them.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i appreciate your kindness towards them. i don't have the same warm fuzzies for them.


Check back with how I feel if they screw with my ability to vote by mail.

I might have changed my mind by then.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

and @hanimmal that's the same reason i felt no qualms getting a moderna booster to my j&J. if they haven't gotten the vax yet, it's fair game for those that believe in vaxs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Check back with how I feel if they screw with my ability to vote by mail.
> 
> I might have changed my mind by then.


move to CO baby!!!! we do that mail in shit right! and we probably have a new brewery opening once a week in this state. lol


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 12, 2021)

166 deaths recorded in Florida after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine


Deaths after taking the COVID-19 vaccine total 3,049 across the US, with 166 deaths being in Florida, according to the National Vaccine Information Center.




flbusinessdaily.com


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 12, 2021)

Search Results from the VAERS Database


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> 166 deaths recorded in Florida after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> Deaths after taking the COVID-19 vaccine total 3,049 across the US, with 166 deaths being in Florida, according to the National Vaccine Information Center.
> ...


32 deaths in FL in the last month of people in car accidents wearing seat belts. 

wowsers!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 32 deaths in FL in the last month of people in car accidents wearing seat belts.
> 
> wowsers!


i caused 32 deaths in florida with my penis in the last week.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i caused 32 deaths in florida with my penis in the last week.


it's not your length either, it's your girth. lol


----------



## Obepawn (Jul 12, 2021)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 4940813


No words needed, and he says liberals are stupid.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 12, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> 166 deaths recorded in Florida after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> Deaths after taking the COVID-19 vaccine total 3,049 across the US, with 166 deaths being in Florida, according to the National Vaccine Information Center.
> ...


3,049 died after vaccination, but not because of it, out of 184.4 million who received one dose of the vaccine, vs 600,000 dead from covid and several times that fucked up, perhaps for life.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 12, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> Search Results from the VAERS Database


"Data" for dummies....


----------



## printer (Jul 12, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> 166 deaths recorded in Florida after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> Deaths after taking the COVID-19 vaccine total 3,049 across the US, with 166 deaths being in Florida, according to the National Vaccine Information Center.
> ...


"It’s a chemotherapy agent that is gene therapy. It is not a vaccine. What is this doing? It’s sending a strand of synthetic RNA into the human being and is invoking within the human being, the creation of the S1 spike protein, which is a pathogen. It’s a toxin inside of human beings. This is not only not keeping you from getting sick, it’s making your body produce the thing that makes you sick."

Wow, Gene Therapy.

More towards reality, let us look at the statistics of the death by the vaccine.

Patient 1. *Current Illness:* End stage renal disease with dependence on renal dialysis, COPD, cirrhosis of the liver, hypokalemia, gout, heart failure, hyperlipidemia, atrial fibrillation.

Patient 2. Age 84.* Preexisting Conditions:* dementia, aphasia, type 2 DM, iron deficiency, asthenia, osteoporosis, polyneuropathy, anxiety, MDD
*Allergies:* codeine, phenobarbital, penicillin
He did have advanced dementia and was hospice eligible based on history of aspiration pneumonia.

Patient 3. Age 85. No medical history present

Patient 4. Age 74. No medical history present

Patient 5. Age 89. No medical history present.

Patient 6. Age 83. *Other Medications:* Contact facility for medical records. We think levothyroxine daily and ativan prn. No medical history present.

Patient 7. Age 63. *Preexisting Conditions:* dysphagia, violent behaviors, depressive disorder, schizophrenia, aspiration, gerd, hyperlipidemia, dipolar, rectal bleeding, HTN *Other Medications:* Asa-81mg, Lisinopril 10mg daily, ferrous sulfate-325, MVI with min, zyprexia-20mg, Flomax-0.4, famotidine-20mg, vit C, carbamazepine-250mg bid, Depakote-750mg bid, metformin-1000 bid, sertraline-100 bid, albuterol,buspar-10mg TID, Fibercon-

Patient 8. Age 78.* Other Medications:* Senna Plus, Loperamide, Ondansetron, Acetaminophen, Mucus & Chest Relief cough syrup, Oystershell Calcium Plus D, Vitamin D3, Escitalopram, Bupropion, Hydrocodone/Acetaminophen, Bisacodyl Suppositories
*Current Illness:* Alzheimer''s Disease, Encephalopathy, Hypertension,Acute Kidney failure, Urine Retention, Recent UTI

Patient 9. Age 63. No medical history present.*Other Medications:* Atenolol, Chlorthalidone, Tamsulosin

Patient 10. Age 88. No medical history present.

Patient 11. Age 90. No medical history present.

Patient 12. Age 88. No medical history present.

Patient 13. Age 85. *Preexisting Conditions:* Respiratory Disease, Essential Hypertension, Coronary Artery Disease, History of positive COVID 11/17/20

Patient 14. Age 99.* Other Medications:* Refused anything PO for about one week prior to death.* Current Illness:* Refused food for one week prior to death.

Patient 15. Age 96.* Other Medications:* ASA 81, Vitamin D, Vitamin B12, Atorvastatin, Omeprazole, Tylenol, Donepezil, Amlodipine, Coreg, Remeron
*Current Illness:* Resident was living in an assisted living facility. She fell on 11/24/2020 and was seen in the ER. There, she tested positive for COVID 19. She was admitted to this facility for rehab. She showed a decline after admission and was referred to hospice.
*Preexisting Conditions:* Vitamin deficiency, hyperlipidemia, hypertension, anemia, dementia, chronic kidney disease III, osteoporosis, history of breast cancer/MI/pulmonary embolism, depression.

Patient 16. Age 82. *Other Medications:* Quietapine, Mertazipine, Hydrocodone, Fentanyl

Patient 17. Age 90.* Other Medications:* Torsemide, Trazadone, Amitizide, Morphine Sulfate, Fentanyl, Carbidoba-Levodopa, Prednisone, Potassium Chloride, Escalitapram, Incruse Ellipta, Mirtazipane, Clonazepam, Levothyroxine
*Current Illness:* Patient was a resident of a long term care facility and had numerous chronic conditions prior to vaccination.
*Preexisting Conditions:* Thyroid disease, chronic elderly conditions.

Patient 18. Age 78.* Other Medications:* Metoprolol-Tartrate, Latanoprost, Glipizide, Pravastatin, Metformin, Benaprezil, Potassium-Chloride, Levothyroxine* Current Illness:* Diabetes, Thyroid disease* Preexisting Conditions:* Diabetes, Thyroid Disease

Patient 19. Age 64.* Other Medications:* - Invega Trenza 546mg Q3months - Lithium 300mg BID - Oxybutynin 5mg QID - lipitor 20mg QHS - cogentin 2mg BID - Norvasc 5mg QD - Dyazide Capsule 37.5-25 MG (Triamterene-HCTZ) QD
*Current Illness:* - covid-19
*Preexisting Conditions:* - SCHIZOPHRENIA, UNSPECIFIED - ANEMIA, UNSPECIFIED - OVERWEIGHT - OVERACTIVE BLADDER - ATHEROSCLEROTIC HEART DISEASE OF NATIVE CORONARY ARTERY WITHOUT ANGINA PECTORIS - HYPOTHYROIDISM DUE TO MEDICAMENTS AND OTHER EXOGENOUS SUBSTANCES - NICOTINE DEPENDENCE, UNSPECIFIED, UNCOMPLICATED - CHRONIC VIRAL HEPATITIS C - UNSPECIFIED AGE-RELATED CATARACT - ESSENTIAL (PRIMARY) HYPERTENSION - CHRONIC OBSTRUCTIVE PULMONARY DISEASE, UNSPECIFIED - UNSPECIFIED CONVULSIONS - INHALANT ABUSE, UNCOMPLICATED - OTHER SEIZURES
*Allergies:* - Clozaril - Tegretol

Patient 20. Age 65.* Other Medications:* Albuteral Sulfate Amlodipine Carvedilol Ipratropium Levetiracetam Olanzapine Sodium Chloride Symbicort Valproic Acid* Current Illness:* No acute illness at time of vaccination. History of: CVA SCPT Dementia Seizure Disorder HTN COPD

------------------------------------------------

Don't know about you but I am seeing a vague pattern here.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 12, 2021)

COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i didn't like Mork and Mindy. his humor in that was more slapstick.


 It was good corn, ar, ar.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Did anyone have any idea what newsmax was before four years ago, or even a year ago?


To sum it up right now.


----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Hotel California .


 AKA San Quentin.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 13, 2021)

go go kid said:


> I'm with you on that one. Everyone round here have stopped wearing there masks like it's all over. Not realising they can still catch it and be a carrier. Its crazy. I'm considering wearing a mask full time now


It’s amazing to see the drop in other viruses when everyone is wearing one. Colds and absenteeism was cut by more than half in our work place. I haven’t had a cold in 2 years but I don’t go out much, I hate people lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 13, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Pretty much and considering how many of these boobs call themselves Christians you can tell they don't even know what being Christian entails.
> 
> And then there's their confusion about what being a self-proclaimed patriot entails as well.
> 
> The blame for this can be equally shared by both parties for allowing the US education system become what it has. Not that our Canadian system is all that much better.


Just curious as why you believe the education system is to blame? Not trolling just genuinely curious.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> Search Results from the VAERS Database


Do you believe the numbers are an accurate account of vaccine deaths? https://www.wtvy.com/2021/03/01/vaers-data-on-covid-vaccines-misinterpreted-no-deaths-tied-to-vaccines/
Just sayin.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

*With Covid Surging, GOP Members Continue To Discourage Vaccination*


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Do you believe the numbers are an accurate account of vaccine deaths? https://www.wtvy.com/2021/03/01/vaers-data-on-covid-vaccines-misinterpreted-no-deaths-tied-to-vaccines/
> Just sayin.


it's just a database that the cdc links to in their website, so i presume the cdc thinks the data is correct. 
without an autopsy, and idk if that would be conclusive, all u can do is look at the data and make ur own decision whether it's coincidence or causation.
i like they list all the humans that died and their other issues. 
like if i was on the fence about taking the vaccine because other issues i had, if i went thru all 9k plus deaths, and found a trend, like say 67 year old men with terminal pc dying days after taking the shot, that might tip me one way or another.

i don't have any contact with humans. i haven't since my last lab 1-20-2020.
if i had to be around humans, i'd consider the vaccine. 
i know solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract will stop the cytokine storm and that's what kills humans. think about it, everybody knows cannabis dehydrates u, and snot in ur lungs is what u die from.
govt knows this too.

anyway, i have no dog in this vaccine debate. covid-19 is spread by human to human contact, and i have none, and love it!

if humans have to have contact with other humans, and their endocannabinoid system is depleted, and not wanting to take extract, i would definitely get the vaccine.
i personally know humans that have had relatives die, quick.

i take care of 150 plus animals. bovine coronavirus is nothing new. they have a vaccine for that. it's a horrible death.

but i see taking the vaccine, like taking the flu vaccine they push every year, or the shingles vaccine they are pimping now, 
a personal decision.

i'm curious why some of the vaccinated humans so aggressive about all humans taking the vaccine. i mean, if ur vaccinated, and by the definition of vaccinated, that means if it works, u won't get sick.
like if u got a shot and ur wife didn't, she couldn't bring it home to u.

so anyway, ya, after surviving 7 years plus after every doctor told me i'd die in 2014, and if i wanted to extend my life by months i should take castration drugs, which i never did, i'd hate to catch covid and die, so it works out great for me because taking 1600mg of solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower daily, doesn't make me sociable with humans. either that or my cancer death sentence. 
we're all gonna die, but when a cancer doc tells u to get ur affairs in order u have three months to live, it gets real.
now imagine that in ur head, and banging at least a gram a day of extract. 
in the beginning it was terrifying but once u let go, planet cannabis isn't a bad place.

vaccine or no vaccine, i wouldn't judge a human's intelligence or compassion based upon that, a doctor i know who also owns a bunch of animals isn't gonna get the vaccine. 
i don't think he's an idiot because he's not getting the vaccine, i think he's an idiot because he won't put extract on a cancer has on his back and is considering western medicine instead.
i know if he'd just apply extract topically for a couple of weeks it would just flake off.
i have lots of little skin cancers that i remove with extract.

so, from my perspective, if i were gonna judge humans, it would be they are idiots because they removed cannabis from the diets of themselves and their animals.
endocannabinoid system deficiency.

i don't smoke, wouldn't do anything for me, i'm in a state between normal and a 4-way hit of windowpane, but i don't look down upon tokers, i use to smoke, i just wish they'd add it to their diets.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> it's just a database that the cdc links to in their website, so i presume the cdc thinks the data is correct.
> without an autopsy, and idk if that would be conclusive, all u can do is look at the data and make ur own decision whether it's coincidence or causation.
> i like they list all the humans that died and their other issues.
> like if i was on the fence about taking the vaccine because other issues i had, if i went thru all 9k plus deaths, and found a trend, like say 67 year old men with terminal pc dying days after taking the shot, that might tip me one way or another.
> ...


You need to get out more...


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

this worked too good. and the good ol usa spearheaded a movement to try and eradicate it from the planet. and we're suppose to trust them?
what's the govt's reasoning for not treating cannabis like any other vegetable?
it's non psychoative until u screw with it.
like, i want an apology for the 8 million cancer deaths worldwide this year.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You need to get out more...


at 1600mg a day, face to face human contact is difficult. it's like lsd, but without the fun part. at least that is how it is for me. ur results may vary.
it's taken me 7 plus years to get this acclimated. not a fun medicine for me or anybody else that i know of.
but if u take enough consistently, i do think it will kill cancer, that with lots of prayers.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

*2 maps that tell the story of Covid-19 in America*





A map of the 2020 election results and a map of fully vaccinated areas paint a strikingly similar picture of today’s political landscape -- and (surprise, surprise… ) it was largely driven by former President Donald Trump. In the latest episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza tries to explains why these two maps are so similar.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7451410/


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

Latest Data on COVID-19 Vaccinations by Race/Ethnicity


KFF is collecting and analyzing data on COVID-19 vaccinations by race/ethnicity to gain increased insight who is receiving the vaccine and whether some groups are facing disparities in vaccination.




www.kff.org


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> it's just a database that the cdc links to in their website, so i presume the cdc thinks the data is correct.
> without an autopsy, and idk if that would be conclusive, *all u can do is look at the data and make ur own decision whether it's coincidence or causation.*
> i like they list all the humans that died and their other issues.
> like if i was on the fence about taking the vaccine because other issues i had, if i went thru all 9k plus deaths, and found a trend, like say 67 year old men with terminal pc dying days after taking the shot, that might tip me one way or another.
> ...


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

COVID-19 Vaccination


COVID-19 vaccines protect against COVID-19. Get safety info and more.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Dryxi (Jul 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *2 maps that tell the story of Covid-19 in America*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When a health crisis map looks strikingly similar to the political map, I bet it means politicians failed us. The strong hostility between Republicans and Dems at the beginning of the pandemic helped put us in this position. They could have pretended to have a unified front on health at the beginning but... politics.

Doesn't help that Republicans continue to be on the opposing side of health (mostly) in order to stay in line with the sentiment of their base. Partisanship has completely dominated the news stations, blame could surely be put there as well


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> When a health crisis map looks strikingly similar to the political map, I bet it means politicians failed us. The strong hostility between Republicans and Dems at the beginning of the pandemic helped put us in this position. They could have pretended to have a unified front on health at the beginning but... politics.
> 
> Doesn't help that Republicans continue to be on the opposing side of health (mostly) in order to stay in line with the sentiment of their base. Partisanship has completely dominated the news stations, blame could surely be put there as well


It sucks when reporting facts is considered 'partisan'. But I disagree that this is a 'both sides' issue.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





"There were 100 preliminary reports of the syndrome out of some 12.8 million doses of the vaccine administered, the CDC said. The cases were seen mostly in men over the age of 50, about two weeks after receiving the single-dose vaccine.The agency noted that the risk of severe adverse events from vaccines remains rare, and that everyone 12 years and older is recommended to receive a vaccine."

i mean it would really suck if u were healthy before the vaccine and u voluntarily did this to urself. i can understand humans hesistancy.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would really suck to be healthy and die of a heart attack doing a 5k too.

The real question you should be thinking about is if the incident of what you are worried about is larger than it would normally be in general.

Did you not see that about 6000 people get this disease every year in America? 

The logical leap would be to look at 6000/330,000,000 is about .000018182 (the lower range from that AP link I think was about 3000 if I am remembering right which would be .000009091)

And 100/12,800,000 is about .000007813

So I am not sure that you can actually say if those people were not already going to catch it and it just happened to happen right after they got the vaccine.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It would really suck to be healthy and die of a heart attack doing a 5k too.


i reckon this sock never heard of Jim Fixx???


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i reckon this sock never heard of Jim Fixx???


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

well, if i ever have to be exposed to humans again, for my own selfish reasons, i would want them to be vaccinated.
if i got the vaccination, and lived, i wouldn't care. 

it's a conundrum, and i'd feel slightly like a hypocrite requiring any workers around me to be vaccinated, but i'm already surviving cancer 7 years beyond my prognosis, so i hope it does completely go away because i might need help someday.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4942873


not running any 5k's either. i'm not fond of walking a mile to my mailbox but my dog loves it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> When a health crisis map looks strikingly similar to the political map, I bet it means politicians failed us. The strong hostility between Republicans and Dems at the beginning of the pandemic helped put us in this position. They could have pretended to have a unified front on health at the beginning but... politics.
> 
> Doesn't help that Republicans continue to be on the opposing side of health (mostly) in order to stay in line with the sentiment of their base. Partisanship has completely dominated the news stations, blame could surely be put there as well


Both sides are not the same and it's not just politics, but a cold civil war, at least for some on the right. One side supports the constitution, free and fair elections and the rule of law. On the other hand the republican base are in the thrall of Trump and thus their politicians, the republican base these days are racist, bigots and authoritarian fascists opposed to liberal democracy. Change is coming and these idiots can either go with the flow or go down swinging, either way, sooner or later, they will go. The choice for the soul of the nation could not be more stark or clear, move into the future, or wallow and stagnate in the past. You no longer have the "luxury" of racism and fucking up your country for shits and giggles, the world is not waiting, take a look around, they are moving ahead while republican morons in America argue about taking vaccines and wearing masks that save lives.

All the good people left the republicans, like Pence's soul fled his body in terror long ago, only America's assholes, morons and mental ill remain. GOP, the party of moral failures, traitors and fools, Trump owns them and Putin owns Trump. The trouble is Trump is going to state prison until they take him out in a bag.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4942873


Used to have his book back in the days when I pounded the pavement.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> well, if i ever have to be exposed to humans again, for my own selfish reasons, i would want them to be vaccinated.
> if i got the vaccination, and lived, i wouldn't care.
> 
> it's a conundrum, and i'd feel slightly like a hypocrite requiring any workers around me to be vaccinated, but i'm already surviving cancer 7 years beyond my prognosis, so i hope it does completely go away because i might need help someday.





cancerkiller said:


> not running any 5k's either. i'm not fond of walking a mile to my mailbox but my dog loves it.


Congrats on surviving cancer. And I hope that you don't get this virus too, it sounds like you are able to stay socially distanced enough to mostly be safe if you play it smart. As for the vaccine, it is clearly safe and highly effective based on the hundreds of millions of people that received it and almost all without any reactions to it outside of maybe a sore arm.

Mind if I ask, why did you feel the need to start posting in this thread?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Congrats on surviving cancer. And I hope that you don't get this virus too, it sounds like you are able to stay socially distanced enough to mostly be safe if you play it smart. As for the vaccine, it is clearly safe and highly effective based on the hundreds of millions of people that received it and almost all without any reactions to it outside of maybe a sore arm.
> 
> Mind if I ask, why did you feel the need to start posting in this thread?


i'm still alive and this vaccination thing and pandemic are obviously a big deal.
like i said, i have no dog in this debate right now, vax or no vax, but i do wonder what humans are doing outside my human contacts. 
i doubt they tested it on a cancer survivor taking 1600mgs of extract daily. could be an interaction.

my main reason for posting probably is the curiosity factor, why vaccinated humans, who are presumably protected, care if the un-vaccinated get vaccinated?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i'm still alive and this vaccination thing and pandemic are obviously a big deal.
> like i said, i have no dog in this debate right now, vax or no vax, but i do wonder what humans are doing outside my human contacts.
> i doubt they tested it on a cancer survivor taking 1600mgs of extract daily. could be an interaction.
> 
> my main reason for posting probably is the curiosity factor, why vaccinated humans, who are presumably protected, care if the un-vaccinated get vaccinated?


Mainly I care because people who are vaccinated have friends and family that they still love that have been fully absorbed into the online cults that are causing them to act very unsafely by radicalizing them to anything that trolls have convinced them to be using very sophisticated data analysis to find exactly how to trigger them.

But scientists I think would point first to the fact that the more people that have this virus cooking in their system are allowing it to thrive and that leads to mutations, and that increases the chance of a more severe form of the virus being birthed that the vaccine doesn't work on. People getting vaccinated decreases this vicious diseases ability to reproduce.

Also this is just this one virus. There will be future pandemics, and if people are still radicalized against science it will just be the same thing all over again.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

this is troubling. 
so even if i hire somebody down the line, like a nurse, she could possibly still give me covid even if she was vaccinated?

“A growing body of evidence indicates that people fully vaccinated with an mRNA vaccine (Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna) are less likely to have asymptomatic infection or to transmit SARS-CoV-2 to others.”

“At this time, there are limited data on vaccine effectiveness in people who are immunocompromised. People with immunocompromising conditions, including those taking immunosuppressive medications, should discuss the need for personal protective measures after vaccination with their healthcare provider.”








Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> When a health crisis map looks strikingly similar to the political map, I bet it means politicians failed us. The strong hostility between Republicans and Dems at the beginning of the pandemic helped put us in this position. They could have pretended to have a unified front on health at the beginning but... politics.
> 
> Doesn't help that Republicans continue to be on the opposing side of health (mostly) in order to stay in line with the sentiment of their base. Partisanship has completely dominated the news stations, blame could surely be put there as well


Both sides cuck


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

more good news!








Can people vaccinated against COVID-19 still spread the coronavirus?


With COVID-19 restrictions being lifted and people ditching face masks, some people wonder whether vaccinated people can still spread the coronavirus? The science isn't yet conclusive, but initial studies suggest the vaccines may prevent transmission.




www.phillyvoice.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

Death cult trolls are really getting old.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

“Community immunity protects everyone. But it’s especially important because some people can’t get vaccinated for certain diseases — such as people with some serious allergies and those with weakened or failing immune systems (like people who have cancer, HIV/AIDS, type 1 diabetes, or other health conditions).”








Vaccines Protect Your Community


Did you know that when you get vaccinated, you’re protecting yourself and your community?\n\nThis concept is called community immunity, or herd immunity. And it’s an important reason for you and your family to get vaccinated — so you can help keep yourselves and your community healthy.




www.hhs.gov


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 13, 2021)

Even if a person is fully vaccinated they could still physically spread the virus to the un-vaccinated by coming into contact with it in a store and taking it home say. Very few infections seem to happen that way but it still happens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

10 children on life support as Mississippi sees surge in delta variant cases (wapt.com) 

*10 children on life support as Mississippi sees surge in delta variant cases*

*Vast majority of hospitalizations, deaths are among those who are unvaccinated, Dobbs says


ACKSON, Miss. —*
Concern about the spread of the COVID-19 delta variant is rising in Mississippi.

State health officer Dr. Thomas Dobbs said in a tweet Tuesday that 12 children are in the ICU and 10 are on life support because of a surge in delta variant cases.

"Delta surge - be careful," Dobbs said on Twitter.

Dr. Alan Jones, associate vice chancellor for clinical affairs at the University of Mississippi Medical Center, said the hospital is treating four pediatric COVID-19 patients. Two are on ventilators.

"We have had more pediatric admissions than we had early in the pandemic," Jones said.

Dobbs also said that "pretty much" all cases in Mississippi right now are the delta variant. He said the vast majority of cases, hospitalizations and deaths are of people who are not vaccinated against COVID-19.

Jones said UMMC is bracing for a new surge in patients.

"What we are doing to get ready for it is operationalizing the plan that we have fine-tuned over the recent months to make sure we are ready for the large increases in hospitalizations," Jones said.

The Mississippi State Department of Health reported 219 new COVID-19 cases and 10 additional deaths on Tuesday, bringing the statewide total to 325,072 cases and 7,451 deaths since the pandemic began.



More than 1 million Mississippians have been fully vaccinated. Mississippi is at the bottom of the list, along with Alabama, with the lowest percentage of the population that has been fully vaccinated.

"The unfortunate thing, we know, is that a number of these -- both hospitalizations and the deaths we are seeing -- are preventable," Jones said.

The health department has been urging those unvaccinated to get the vaccine. They are now urging people 65 and older with underlying health conditions to avoid large social gatherings regardless of being vaccinated or not.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

COVID-19 Vaccines and People with Cancer


Steven Pergam of Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center answers questions about COVID-19 vaccines and cancer and how the vaccines may affect cancer treatment.




www.cancer.gov


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

there are therapeutics, the govt knows cannabis works.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7451410/


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Even if a person is fully vaccinated they could still physically spread the virus to the un-vaccinated by coming into contact with it in a store and taking it home say. Very few infections seem to happen that way but it still happens.


Expert opinion has it that the delta variant could not have spread as quickly as it did unless many vaccinated people were asymptomatic or had mild cases of covid. These vaccines will protect you from getting hospitalized or dying in most cases, but not from getting sick with the delta variant, you might not notice it and might not spread it as much, but the delta variant makes up for that and then some by being so contagious. A mild covid infection might bolster the immune system of a vaccinated person, but for those unvaccinated, a case of covid might not be so mild or beneficial.

Vaccination rates are looking good in Canada and we are close to 80% with a single dose and 40% with a second for eligible people. Folks are still lined up to get the first and second shots here in NS, people wear masks and I figure we should hit almost 90% vaccination by fall. I think the country as a whole should reach close to 90% full vaccination by fall, except for kids under 12. It might be next spring until children are covered and at the rate delta is going I expect many will end up infected.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

i emailed the fda on 3-19-2020. they responded, thanks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2021)

dude shut the fuck up


----------



## waktoo (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> i emailed the fda on 3-19-2020. they responded, thanks.
> View attachment 4943084


The FDA didn't send you that.

Now I know for sure...

You're completely full of shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

Shit if i could i would do it a couple more times … 

Long Beach ( california ) near me is doing a “ *Joint for Jabs “ *program to get people in … rolled cone for a jab … no brainer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Shit if i could i would do it a couple more times …
> 
> Long Beach ( california ) near me is doing a “ *Joint for Jabs “ *program to get people in … rolled cone for a jab … no brainer.


You could go for a booster, just to be sure...


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

waktoo said:


> The FDA didn't send you that.
> 
> Now I know for sure...
> 
> You're completely full of shit.


whatever.
i didn't say fda sent me that email.
i sent that email to the fda on 3-2020.
they replied with this and other emails.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Unvaccinated Trump supporter throws a temper tantrum after cruise boots her off over positive COVID test - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Unvaccinated Trump supporter throws a temper tantrum after cruise boots her off over positive COVID test*


An unvaccinated Trump supporter recently filmed herself throwing an epic temper tantrum after the cruise she was supposed to be on booted her off after she tested positive for COVID-19.

A TikTok user who goes by the name of Amethyst216 last week posted a video in which she documented what she said was an unjust removal from a Royal Caribbean cruise ship due to her positive COVID test.

At the start of the video, she claims that she already had COVID once three months ago, which she says gives her "high positive antibodies."

As the hazmat suit-clad ship workers tried to remove her and her luggage from the vessel, she grows more and more agitated and starts screaming at the top of her lungs.
"I'm tired of Royal Caribbean telling me what I've gotta do when you've been f*cking lying to us!" she screamed. "They're f*cking lying!"

In previous TikTok videos, Amethyst216 expressed her devotion to former President Donald Trump, including a video last year in which she donned a red MAGA hat and said that Trump "loves us and he proves it to us every single day."
_Watch the video below_.



> @amethyst216
> Went on #RoyalCaribbeanFreedomOfTheSea July2 We gave them our negative Covid test &they accidentally gave us a band 4 vaccinated ppl. #foryoupage


https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rawstory.com%2Ftrump-supporter-meltdown%2F%3Fxrs%3DRebelMouse_fb%26ts%3D1626210350


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You could go for a booster, just to be sure...


Don't do it! That's where they're hiding all the nasty stuff! The drug war down south is far from over.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 13, 2021)

Anti-vaxx nurse dies from COVID-19 in Louisiana - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Anti-vaxx nurse dies from COVID-19 in Louisiana*



A Louisiana nurse who questioned the safety of vaccines has died of complications from COVID-19.

Olivia Guidry, a registered nurse in the emergency department at Ochsner Lafayette General, died Saturday after being hospitalized for the coronavirus in the intensive care unit, reported _The Advocate_.

"Today is a sad day for my ER family and I," her colleague Nick Berthelot posted on Facebook. "Your contagious laugh and smile will truly be missed Liv. Until we meet again sweet girl."

Coronavirus deaths have decreased dramatically in Louisiana since last year, but the state has seen a recent increase that experts blame on its low vaccination rate of 36 percent, compared with about 50 percent nationally, and Guidry questioned their safety on her own social media account.

"This vaccine has been released using recombinant DNA technology faster than any vaccine in the world," Guidry posted on July 26, 2020. "It manipulates your DNA at the tiniest molecular level. Do. Not. Get. It. It's not safe."

She also questioned pandemic safety measures and retweeted another account calling coronavirus tests fake.

"Am I the only one thinking they are trying to see how much they can control us???" she posted July 11, 2020. "We are a straight up social experiment."

The vaccines are made with messenger RNA, which is found in all living cells, and does not combine with DNA to change recipients' genetic code, and the shots are considered safe and effective protection against the deadly virus.

Both of Guidry's parents are currently ill with the coronavirus, and she is also survived by a pregnant sister.


----------



## waktoo (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> whatever.
> i didn't say fda sent me that email.
> i sent that email to the fda on 3-2020.
> they replied with this and other emails.
> ...


Bye, Felicia....


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Anti-vaxx nurse dies from COVID-19 in Louisiana - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism
> 
> *Anti-vaxx nurse dies from COVID-19 in Louisiana*
> 
> ...


ya, that's sad and she was working in a hospital. and it took this long for her to catch it, un-vaccinated.
i wonder if she was still working, how many patients she might have unintentionally infected.

being s cancer survivor, i have to be extremely careful.
i use to eat sushi nightly, had to give that up because of a near death experience.
what i have to do to stay alive, most humans couldn't do it.
it's harder to survive terminal cancer than u think.
when humans make deliveries here, friends, anybody, i keep a distance of about 50 feet outside.
i go months without seeing another human, pure bliss.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya, that's sad and she was working in a hospital. and it took this long for her to catch it, un-vaccinated.
> i wonder if she was still working, how many patients she might have unintentionally infected.
> 
> being s cancer survivor, i have to be extremely careful.
> ...


How did you beat cancer?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How did you beat cancer?


it's long but u asked:

march 2014 i finally went to the doctor right before my 60th birthday after burying my mother next to my father who died of prostate cancer 20 years prior.
april 1st i got the results from my first psa test. 35.4
after a couple of months of diagnosis my prognosis was i had metastatic prostate cancer, my whole prostate was cancer and it was gleason 5+4, the most aggressive kind.
my research and my doctor said my cancer was inoperable and no treatment or drugs would extend my life and i had 3 months to 12 months to live and i should get my affairs in order.
i asked God for help and He told me to figure out how to save myself.
so i went to the internet and found rick simpson and started making rso using everclear.
wasn't really a cannabis user because i never liked the effects.
rso is worse. first time i did a little bit, i told myself i'd just have to die, and this is from someone who in 1972 did quite a bit of experimentation with lsd and psilocybin.
so i did the rso working up to three 333mg pills a day.
in the meanwhile, i also convinced blue cross and blue shield to pay for radiation in jax. insurance companies won't spend money on a walking dead man.
so since april 2014 i've averaged one gram a day at least. at one point i was taking 3 grams a day, one gram doses. idk if it was the iso i was using at the time, or the cbd in the large doses, but three grams a day, made with iso, def dinged my liver. lab results prove it.
oh yeah, btw, my testosterone was 884 in 2014 and the doctors in jax insisted i take castration drugs or i'd be wasting my time with radiation.
i never did any castration drugs and the doctors are like time share salespeople pushing it.
oh yeah, my doctors had never heard of THC kills cancer.
here's the really good news for u, my cancer is about the worse u can get, doctors that make their money snatching prostates out don't turn down work and tell u ur gonna die in three months, if it isn't really bad, but just the couple of months during diagnosis, just from taking extract, my psa dropped to 18.1 on july 15, 2014, and 16.1 just two weeks later right before beginning radiation.
i haven't seen a doctor since leaving jax sept 23, 2014 and i don't take any prescription drugs.
presently i take 4 pills of 400mg of solventless decarboxylated cannabis flower extract.
i didn't like iso and 190 everclear became impossible to get.
i use an ardent nova to decarb the flowers when they have dried about three days and then cure to about 70-75 in jars and then squash out edible activated medicine.
over 7 years now.
so my last psa test was 1-20-2020 and my psa was 0.4. i had been testing it every month and noting it's decreasing progression.
yeah, cannabis kills cancer but humans, animals, don't like the mental side effects.
if u start small and make ur medicine consistently the same, and make ur doses the same size and take the doses at the same time,
for me now, after over 7 years, me taking 400mg is about like the same mental effects as a human taking an aspirin.
smioking cannabis is like me smoking a cigarette, there is no "high".
the high from ingestion is from delta 11 and it's worse than smoking high.
what i've learned these past 7 years trying to help terminal cancer patients like myself is they hate the mental side effects so much, they give up on extract and die.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 13, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> it's long but u asked:
> 
> march 2014 i finally went to the doctor right before my 60th birthday after burying my mother next to my father who died of prostate cancer 20 years prior.
> april 1st i got the results from my first psa test. 35.4
> ...


You had that ready on a cut/paste?


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You had that ready on a cut/paste?


i had posted that for another person in another thread.
yes.
i hope anyone that has cancer will be encouraged by my success and do their own research, the same thing rick simpson did for me when i read his testimonial online.
and dennis hill.
had they not posted their stories online, i would not be typing this now.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 13, 2021)

A Look at Expanding Research of Cannabinoids & Terpenes in COVID-19


A review on a handful of recent articles related to COVID-19 & cannabis as well as an interview with a top medical cannabis expert—Dr. Prakash Nagarkatti.



www.cannabissciencetech.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You could go for a booster, just to be sure...


Hmmmm.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2021)

This billboard shit is agonizing


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415106079546093569


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)

‘He wished he had gotten the vaccine:’ Local man battling COVID-19 from ICU for months


Blake Bargatze, 24, was the only one in his family to not get vaccinated and now he remains in a hospital ICU more than three months after contracting COVID-19.




www.wsbtv.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)

*7 Children in ICU, 2 on Life Support, Battling COVID in Mississippi as State Sees Surge in Delta Variant*

In total, nine children are in the ICU after being infected with the virus, according to state officials

Read in People: https://apple.news/AKUzmLBdBQ128rNH7whordA


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> ‘He wished he had gotten the vaccine:’ Local man battling COVID-19 from ICU for months
> 
> 
> Blake Bargatze, 24, was the only one in his family to not get vaccinated and now he remains in a hospital ICU more than three months after contracting COVID-19.
> ...


Those poor hospital workers.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

this sucks.








8 fully vaccinated healthcare workers who went to a Vegas pool party got COVID-19 with mild symptoms — and at least 7 caught the Delta variant, a report said


The healthcare workers had symptoms similar to allergies or a cold and chose to get tested, a hospital CEO told the Las Vegas Review-Journal.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> this sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately the vaccines prevented serious illness. 

*"They had symptoms similar to allergies or a cold, a hospital CEO told the Las Vegas Review-Journal."*


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Fortunately the vaccines prevented serious illness.
> 
> *"They had symptoms similar to allergies or a cold, a hospital CEO told the Las Vegas Review-Journal."*


the mild symptoms is great news that the vaccine protected the healthcare workers, but how do they know they didn't infect other people.

nope. no contact with humans is the safest for me. 
i hope this does eventually subside, i might want to come out of hiding someday.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)

Don’t come out on our account.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> the mild symptoms is great news that the vaccine protected the healthcare workers, but how do they know they didn't infect other people.
> 
> nope. no contact with humans is the safest for me.
> i hope this does eventually subside, i might want to come out of hiding someday.


If those other people were unvaccinated and were not socially distanced it is entirely possible they infected them. 

Vaccine + social distance + mask > 100%-(Vaccine + social distance + mask)

I agree with you about the hoping it subsides. Stay safe everyone!

I never figured in 2019 that the disinformation/propaganda pandemic wouldn't be the scariest thing we would be dealing with this last year. I mean it might be down to about 3-4th on my list at this point between the virus, fires, voting suppression. 

These brainwashed voters who are keeping the insurrectionist Republicans in power are like a dead limb at this point, hopefully Biden can keep the drain flowing.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

this is important to me because i have humans that want face to face meetings and i always refuse. 
this gives me validation

Swaminathan warned that vaccinated people can still get Covid and pass it on to others, which is why WHO officials have been urging people to continue wearing masks and practice social distancing. 








Most fully vaccinated people who get Covid delta infections are asymptomatic, WHO says


Covid hospitalizations are rising in some parts of the world, mostly where vaccination rates are low and the highly contagious delta variant is spreading.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> this is important to me because i have humans that want face to face meetings and i always refuse.
> this gives me validation
> 
> Swaminathan warned that vaccinated people can still get Covid and pass it on to others, which is why WHO officials have been urging people to continue wearing masks and practice social distancing.
> ...


Me personally I'm more concerned with hand washing protocol


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

ya, the rona not new to cattle producers.
i've lost several before learning extract would stop their cytokine storm.
usually only happens when a calf doesn't get colostrum..
the extract will dry them up and give u enough time to administer cattle serum like bo-bac 2x.
horrible, horrible, death.
but thanks to cannabis, i've been able to save them.








Bovine Coronavirus Immune Milk Against COVID-19


After a year of evolution of the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic, there is still no specific effective treatment for the disease. Although the majority of infected people experience mild disease, some patients develop a serious disease, especially when other pathologies concur. For this reason, it would be...




www.frontiersin.org


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415106079546093569


_Some _pennies are.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

think before u pet a cow.
humans don't think of cows having rabies, but they can, and they can easily give it to u.
that's why vets get rabies vaccinations.

"As with many other infectious diseases, infants, the elderly, the immunocompromised, and those with other underlying health conditions are at increased risk of contracting bovine zoonotic infections (McMichael et al. 2002)."

i don't have a ventilator, so new years eve i was giving cpr to a calf that died.
her name is Bubbles and she thinks she's my puppy now.



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3880910/


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

ya, this is nuts. 
if ur gonna be working in this environment, u gotta get vaccinated.
i'm not an anti vaxxer, i've probably given more vaccinations during my lifetime than most
and i've had to use epinephrine before too. 








Vaxxed or axed: To protect patients, every health care worker must be vaccinated


It’s one thing for a retail worker not to get vaccinated. It’s unethical and appalling for a health care worker.




www.statnews.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> ya, this is nuts.
> 
> i'm not an anti vaxxer,



Yeah, we haven't heard bullshit like this before ...


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, we haven't heard bullshit like this before ...


Bubbles is all girl, no bull.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> Bubbles is all girl, no bull.


----------



## cancerkiller (Jul 14, 2021)

so sad.
yeah, if i had to be around humans i'd get a vaccination and wear a mask.
these aren't just numbers, they are suffering and dying humans. 
as soon as i saw the harvard report 1-25-2020 about covid, i sent it out to business associates and most back then were like fauci, nbd.
my sister still runs around like nbd and probably hasn't got the vaccine. 
i had double pneumonia as a child, and another near respiratory death in college, having beta strep and mono simultaneously.
i'm deathly afraid of any kind of respiratory illness. that's why 7 years of extract and no colds or flus is such a big deal.
i was texting a real estate broker and in the middle of the conversation he said he had to go they were taking his brother to the hospital with covid and died two days later.








Dispiriting setback: COVID deaths, cases rise again globally


COVID-19 deaths and cases are on the rise again globally in a dispiriting setback that is triggering another round of restrictions and dampening hopes for a return to normal life. The World Health Organization reported Wednesday that deaths climbed last week after nine straight weeks of decline.




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Jul 14, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> the mild symptoms is great news that the vaccine protected the healthcare workers, but how do they know they didn't infect other people.
> 
> nope. no contact with humans is the safest for me.
> i hope this does eventually subside, i might want to come out of hiding someday.


All the reason for others to get vaccinated. See, it does work and unless you are vaccinated the 70% of the rest of the population might make you sick.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2021)

printer said:


> All the reason for others to get vaccinated. See, it does work and unless you are vaccinated the 70% of the rest of the population might make you sick.


Logical arguments don't work on folks who think they're special.


----------



## printer (Jul 14, 2021)

*Alabama military base orders troops to show vaccination proof amid increased COVID-19 cases*
The base in Fort Rucker, Alabama, the headquarters for the Army’s aviation program, announced on Tuesday that it would be implementing the new rule in an effort to combat a rising number of COVID-19 cases in the state. 

State Health Officer Scott Harris told The Associated Press in an interview that he was concerned about the rising number of COVID-19 cases and said that the delta variant was playing “a large role.”

“And it’s definitely because people are unvaccinated. It’s not the vaccinated people that are getting infected for the most part and if they do for the most part they aren’t the ones getting sick in the hospital,” Harris told the AP.

According to the state’s coronavirus data, Alabama has seen over 556,000 cases of COVID-19 and over 11,400, as of Wednesday evening, since the start of the pandemic. 

Data from Johns Hopkins University notes that the percentage of those who are fully vaccinated in the state is 33.6 percent, making it among the states with the lowest percentage of fully vaccinated people in the U.S. 








Alabama military base orders troops to show vaccination proof amid increased COVID-19 cases


Troops at an Alabama military base have been ordered to show proof that they’ve been vaccinated to be able to go without face masks on the premises.The base in Fort Rucker, Ala., the hea…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 15, 2021)

The Delta variant's message to anti-vaxxers: It's your funeral (yahoo.com) 

*The Delta variant's message to anti-vaxxers: It's your funeral*

The Delta variant is here. It's now responsible for the majority of COVID-19 infections in the United States and is driving a rapid rise in cases, not only in red states like Arkansas but in true blue New York City.

But while the Delta variant is much more contagious than either the original strain or the Alpha variant that first appeared in Britain, and has shown greater ability to infect vaccinated individuals, all the vaccines approved for use in the United States have so far proven highly effective in preventing severe disease and death.

So it's understandably maddening that much of the American right has decided this is the time to double down on making opposition to vaccination a central front in our endless culture war.

It's maddening — but it is essential not to take the bait. The fact that vaccines have become a focal point at all should be the final proof that the culture war is a self-sustaining process largely untethered from substantive grievances. Republicans believe that on balance fighting helps them politically, and I suspect they are right. But it's not a war that either side can actually win by fighting, even though individual politicians and media stars can advance their own particular fortunes. For the country as a whole, the only way to win is not to play.

With respect to the vaccination campaign, then, that means ignoring the anti-vaccination campaigns, and focusing on actions that don't depend on convincing the skeptical.

One of the most important things the federal government could do to promote more uptake of the vaccines is for the FDA to grant them full approval. Not because this will convince the hard-core hesitant — it's just as plausible that they will see approval as evidence that political interference has rushed the process — but because it will change the legal landscape for mandatory vaccination. In particular, it would allow the military to order vaccination of all those serving in uniform, as they do with a host of other vaccines.

Mandating vaccination for all employees who work in health-care settings like hospitals or nursing homes is also an obvious move with potentially substantial public health benefits given the shockingly low uptake of vaccines in that sector and the need to protect vulnerable patients — including the immunosuppressed who cannot benefit adequately from vaccines. Such mandates could be imposed even without FDA approval, as demonstrated by the failure of a suit against Houston Methodist Hospital by staff who did not to comply with the hospital's mandate. Resistance evaporated and compliance soared right after the suit failed.

Businesses that are vulnerable to disruption due to COVID outbreaks also have reason to mandate vaccination, and the government makes it clear that they are free to do so. Broadway shows are already mandating universal vaccination of cast and crew; movie sets can be expected to follow. From auto assembly lines to public schools to meatpacking plants, managers should see the risk a COVID outbreak would pose to their ability to operate effectively, and act accordingly — particularly if insurers start charging higher rates or declining to provide certain kinds of coverage to operations that do not have a mandate in place.

None of this requires hectoring, or even persuasion — which is good, because those strategies are proving ineffective. On that score, I think the powers that be should take a good look in the mirror and recognize that their ability to persuade is distinctly limited. While they deserve some of the blame for their impotence — as right-wing critics never tire of litanizing — distrust of authority is also part of human nature, and especially American nature. That's something we have to live with, not rail against.

So I think it behooves those same authorities to start taking a different tack in their public statements, less imploring and more matter-of-fact. The vaccines are safe, and are life-saving, and so in areas where the government has direct authority and a mission that depends on health, they are going to mandate vaccination. Furthermore, where there remain barriers to access, they're going to remove or go around them, so that nobody gets sick for lack of a vaccine they were willing to take. I think the Biden administration proposal to go door to door offering vaccines for free to anyone who wants them is a great idea, and long overdue.

But if particular states and localities want to reject that help, they should be free to do so — and Biden should say it. The very existence of the vaccines in sufficient quantities to give everyone a shot who wants one changes the moral calculus, and makes it less and less reasonable to claim that too many innocents are at risk to allow other people the freedom to be foolish.

So if Tennessee wants to abandon vaccination outreach to minors for fear that some parents will be upset, that's their prerogative — or it's a problem for the citizens of Tennessee to solve by replacing their government. That's what it means to be a democracy. Public health is a matter of public responsibility, but particular communities and certainly private citizens remain free to take their lives in their own hands. Indeed, that freedom not to get vaccinated is perfectly parallel to the business-owner's freedom to mandate its employees get vaccinated: Each is making the decision that reflects their own assessment of their interests and values.

We don't have to respect the decisions others make, but we have to respect their right to make them. That's why when someone does something we think is egregiously stupid, we say: It's your funeral.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 15, 2021)

It's so funny that Canada built a wall and we got butthurt about it. https://www.politico.com/news/2021/07/14/trudeau-us-canada-border-reopening-state-legislators-499713


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> It's so funny that Canada built a wall and we got butthurt about it. https://www.politico.com/news/2021/07/14/trudeau-us-canada-border-reopening-state-legislators-499713


it's okay you had to protect yourselves from our MAGA fatties..when America sends you it's people it's not sending it's best.


----------



## printer (Jul 15, 2021)

*COVID Antibodies From Vaccination Are Nearly 3 Times Higher Than From Infection*
People who've been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 have a much stronger immune system response against the new coronavirus than those who've previously been infected, according to a new study.

"Vaccinated individuals had the highest antibody levels, nearly three times higher than that of convalescent individuals recovering from symptomatic COVID-19," an Israeli team reported.

What's more, while 99.4% of vaccinated people tested positive for COVID-fighting antibodies in blood samples just six days after their second dose of vaccine, the number of these "seropositive" people fell to just under 76% for people recovering from a COVID-19 infection

These findings might encourage people who believe they're already well-protected because of a prior encounter with SARS-CoV-2 to go ahead and get vaccinated, one expert said.

"This is an encouraging study that further confirms that vaccination against COVID-19 provides a stronger immune response than recovering from infection," said COVID-19 expert Dr. Eric Cioe-Peña, who directs Global Health at Northwell Health, in New Hyde Park, N.Y. He wasn't involved in the new research.

The study also found that men and women have different antibody levels after either vaccination or infection.

"It's well-known that there are differences in immune response that vary with sex," noted virologist Dr. Amesh Adalja, who wasn't involved in the research.

"This is likely the result of differential proportions of hormones like estrogen and testosterone," said Adalja, a senior scholar at the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security, in Baltimore.

The new research was led by Noam Shomron, head of the Computational Genomics Laboratory at Tel Aviv University, and Dr. Adina Bar Chaim, from the Shamir Medical Center in Tel Aviv. Their team assessed COVID-19 antibody levels in more than 26,000 blood samples from vaccinated and unvaccinated people, along with people who'd recovered from their COVID-19 infections.

The researchers also found age-related differences between convalescent or vaccinated men and women.

Among those older than 51, antibody levels were found to be higher in women than in men. This may be related to the change in levels of the female hormone estrogen, which occur around this age and affect the immune system, the study authors said.

In men, a rise in antibody levels was seen starting around 35, possibly associated with changes in levels of the male sex hormone testosterone and its effect on the immune system.

Overall, young adults had a higher level of antibodies that lasted longer compared to older vaccinated adults, the study found, and a decrease at a level of tens of percent occurred over time between younger and very old adults.

In young adults, a high concentration of antibodies is usually due to a strong immune response, while in older people it usually indicates overreaction of the immune system associated with severe illness, the researchers explained.








COVID Antibodies From Vaccination Are Nearly 3 Times Higher Than From Infection


People who've been fully vaccinated against COVID-19 have a much stronger immune system response against the new coronavirus than those who've previously been infected, according to a new study. "Vaccinated individuals had the highest antibody levels, nearly three times...




www.newsmax.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 16, 2021)

*Let's talk about real-world numbers in Los Angeles...*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

After teen daughter hospitalized with Covid, mom regrets saying no to vaccine (nbcnews.com)

*After teen daughter hospitalized with Covid, mom regrets saying no to vaccine*
*"It's heartbreaking. I wish I would've made better choices for her," said an Arkansas mother of her 13-year-old daughter, hospitalized with Covid-19.*

Angela Morris said she resisted Covid-19 vaccinations for herself and her 13-year-old daughter believing that other preventative measures, like mostly staying home and wearing masks, would be enough to ward off infection.

But on July 1, Morris wrote on Facebook that her daughter, Caia Morris Cooper, had tested positive for Covid. Two days later, she updated her friends that her daughter had been admitted to Arkansas Children's Hospital in Little Rock and was on a ventilator.

"I am so scared right now and I feel so helpless," she posted.

Nearly two weeks later, Caia remained in the hospital, Morris said Friday, and was again intubated after being taken off a ventilator Thursday night.

Her daughter's spiraling condition and the powerlessness that Morris says she feels is echoed in similar situations across Arkansas, where Covid cases are surging, and the country, where young people are still being diagnosed with the coronavirus and requiring hospitalization, even when they're old enough to get vaccinated.

Vaccination rates for children ages 12 to 17 have lagged in the South, including in Arkansas, according to an NBC News analysis, and public health officials say the inability to get more children vaccinated highlights lingering vaccine hesitancy among families at a time when highly transmissible variants are making inroads.

"It's very hard not knowing if she's really going to come home anymore or not," Morris told a CBS affiliate in Little Rock from her daughter's hospital room. "It's heartbreaking. I wish I would've made better choices for her."



Morris could not immediately be reached for comment Friday.

Arkansas Children's Hospital told NBC News that it currently has 10 patients who tested positive for Covid at its Little Rock facility and two required ventilators to help with their breathing.

So far this month, all the children who had tested positive for Covid and have since been discharged were unvaccinated, although some were eligible to be inoculated, said Marcy Doderer, president and CEO of the Arkansas Children's Hospital.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

It looks like the Pfizer mRNA vaccine might be coming out of EUS in September. I expect the vaccination situation in America to change dramatically after that happens with health insurance companies, schools and employers mandating vaccination. When employers mandate vaccination there is often a 99% compliance rate, and employers provide much of the healthcare in America.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FDA grants priority review to Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine; decision on approval expected by January 2022 - CNN


*FDA grants priority review to Pfizer/BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine; agency official says approval decision expected within two months*

(CNN)Pfizer and BioNTech said Friday that the US Food and Drug Administration has granted priority review designation to their application for full approval of their Covid-19 vaccine, and an FDA official said the decision will come "soon".

The FDA official told CNN on Friday that a decision on full approval is likely to come within two months. The agency considers this matter a priority, said the official, who asked not to be named because they were not authorized to speak publicly on the matter.

Pfizer and BioNTech began the application for full approval of their Covid-19 vaccine -- called a Biologics License Application -- in May, and have completed the submission. The companies are seeking approval for the two-dose series for people age 16 and older, and expects to apply for approval for people ages 12 to 15 when the data are available. Moderna has also begun submitting data for approval of its two-dose coronavirus vaccine, and Johnson & Johnson is expected to seek FDA approval.

While the FDA must make its decision by January, it's likely to come much sooner, acting FDA commissioner Dr. Janet Woodcock said. "...the review of this BLA has been ongoing, is among the highest priorities of the agency, and the agency intends to complete the review far in advance of the ... Goal Date," Woodcock tweeted.

All three vaccines currently have emergency use authorization from the FDA.

In a letter to the New York Times this month, Dr. Peter Marks, director of FDA's Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, wrote that the review of applications for full approval of the Covid-19 vaccines is "one of the highest priorities" at the FDA, but it requires the evaluation of extensive manufacturing and clinical information.

"Any vaccine approval without completion of the high-quality review and evaluation that Americans expect the agency to perform would undermine the F.D.A.'s statutory responsibilities, affect public trust in the agency and do little to help combat vaccine hesitancy," Marks wrote.

He noted that all three Covid-19 vaccines available in the United States have met the standard for emergency use authorization; Pfizer's vaccine is authorized for use in people as young as 12.

"If we truly want our lives to return to normal, the fastest way to do so is simple — get vaccinated right now," Marks wrote.
Vaccine makers originally applied for emergency use authorization because the process takes less time than what would be required for full approval, but the safety and efficacy of the shots was tested in large trials and has since been confirmed by millions of doses administered since the vaccine rollout began late last year.

However, full approval could have an impact on vaccine mandates -- several schools and business have suggested they would consider mandating Covid-19 vaccines once they are approved. It may also help sway skeptics hesitant to get the vaccines now.

A Kaiser Family Foundation survey of US adults released this week found that among the one-third of adults surveyed who are not yet vaccinated, 16% said the vaccine was too new, too unknown or not tested enough.

US Surgeon General Dr. Vivek Murthy said Friday that approval may encourage some to get vaccinated, but the vaccines have already been administered to millions around the world.

According to data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, more than 160 million people -- 48.3% of the US population -- are fully vaccinated against Covid-19.

"For some people the FDA approval process may make a difference, but I do think that we have a fair amount of experience right now, a tremendous amount of experience, that tells us that, again, the benefits of this vaccine far outweigh any risks," Murthy said during a Washington Post event.
https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/03/health/pfizer-covid-vaccine-teens-fda/index.html


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

Let's see, most of DeSantis and Trump supporters are unvaccinated and eschew masks in the middle of a delta wave. They look like road kill to me and there are gonna be a lot of miserable, some hospitalized and a few dead republicans in Florida soon. Between the republican party and foxnews, they sure are hard on their supporters and fans, bullshitting them for their votes I can understand, but bullshitting your own voters and fans to sicken and kill them is something new. But for some I suppose triggering the libs is more important than anything. Some red states are starting to stick out like a sore thumb though and looking stupider by the day.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*White House: Florida accounts for 20 percent of all new COVID-19 infections*

Nearly 20 percent of the nation's new coronavirus infections are now happening in Florida alone, according to a White House official.

Cases are rising across the nation as a whole as the more transmissible delta variant spreads but are concentrated in areas with low vaccination rates. 

"Just four states accounted for more than 40 percent of all cases in the past week, with 1 in 5 of all cases occurring in Florida alone," White House COVID-19 coordinator Jeff Zients told reporters during a briefing Friday. 

"We will likely ... continue to experience an increase in COVID cases in the weeks ahead, with these cases concentrated in communities with lower vaccination rates," Zients said

Florida is seeing some of the highest coronavirus hospitalizations, new infections and deaths per capita in the country. The numbers bottomed out as vaccinations became available but recently have been climbing.

Currently, the state is reporting an average of 29 new infections for every 100,000 people per day — more than four times the national average. 

The positivity rate is hovering around 10 percent, and according to federal data, the seven-day moving average is more than 5,600 cases a day.

About 55 percent of eligible people in Florida have received at least a single dose of a COVID-19 vaccine, putting it around the middle of all states and the District of Columbia.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> After teen daughter hospitalized with Covid, mom regrets saying no to vaccine (nbcnews.com)
> 
> *After teen daughter hospitalized with Covid, mom regrets saying no to vaccine*
> *"It's heartbreaking. I wish I would've made better choices for her," said an Arkansas mother of her 13-year-old daughter, hospitalized with Covid-19.*
> ...


"I wish I made better choices for her"... Maybe her diet would have been a good start.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> "I wish I made better choices for her"... Maybe her diet would have been a good start.


Fat shaming a recently dead girl to deflect the fact that a simple vaccine would have easily saved her life from this deadly virus that is burning across the globe.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Fat shaming a recently dead girl to deflect the fact that a simple vaccine would have easily saved her life from this deadly virus that is burning across the globe.
> 
> View attachment 4945522


Thanks your opinion means absolutely zero to me. Just the fact I triggered you makes my day. Try not to respond snowflake


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 17, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Thanks your opinion means absolutely zero to me. Just the fact I triggered you makes my day. Try not to respond snowflake


Nah not triggered, just responding to a shitty troll who occasionally jumps on here to spread their hate. 

Glad you are having a good day though, hopefully it will stop you from harming local animals.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 17, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> "I wish I made better choices for her"... Maybe her diet would have been a good start.


Hurry up and die, asshole.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 17, 2021)

Reading stories by nurses and doctors out of Missouri about the deplorables is disturbing. Like spitting in the face of the doctor or nurse that tells them they have covid. The hospitals are filling up and doctors are saying the patients are sicker than previous waves, the big difference is the sickest patients before were elderly or in bad health to start, this time the sickest are healthy people in their 30's and 40's. Medical staff are starting to refuse to work covid wards and or work extra shifts, who can blame them. These people are cult members and most won't change, they were miserable in life and death.


----------



## printer (Jul 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Reading stories by nurses and doctors out of Missouri about the deplorables is disturbing. Like spitting in the face of the doctor or nurse that tells them they have covid. The hospitals are filling up and doctors are saying the patients are sicker than previous waves, the big difference is the sickest patients before were elderly or in bad health to start, this time the sickest are healthy people in their 30's and 40's. Medical staff are starting to refuse to work covid wards and or work extra shifts, who can blame them. These people are cult members and most won't change, they were miserable in life and death.


Maybe set up a tent outside for them and the red hats can take care of them?


----------



## HGCC (Jul 17, 2021)

printer said:


> Maybe set up a tent outside for them and the red hats can take care of them?


I got some high quality drinking bleach for sale if'n they interested.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

This is the same place that elected Joel Greenberg, Gaetz's buddy, so they ain't big on judgement in them parts. The redder they are, the faster they fall...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More than 1,000 new COVID-19 cases reported in Seminole County (wesh.com) 

*1,120 new COVID-19 cases reported in Seminole County; officials urge people to mask up or get vaccinated*

*SEMINOLE COUNTY, Fla. —*
Florida's current coronavirus situation is concerning, according to health experts.

Unvaccinated people continue to show little to no interest in getting the COVID-19 vaccine. Now, the number of new cases is rising sharply.

"The numbers are definitely going in the wrong direction," said Alan Harris, Seminole County Emergency Manager.

Statewide numbers back that up. More than 45,000 new cases were reported as the week wrapped up on Friday — that's double the number of new cases from a week ago; nearly triple the number from the week before that.

Seminole County is also seeing a discouraging spike two weeks after July 4.

"Seen an increase in current cases to just under 1,500 people here in the county, that's up from about a thousand a week ago, and much, much lower the week before," Harris said.

The statewide positivity rate is at 11.5% compared to 7.8% a week ago.

Seminole County's emergency manager said he will not suggest a mask mandate, but is asking the unvaccinated to either get a shot or mask up for their protection and the protection of others.

"Nobody ever said the vaccine will prevent you from getting the virus, it's to help build up immunity so you don't end up in the hospital or you don't end up dead," Harris said.

The local head of the health department in Seminole County says with 58% of those eligible already vaccinated, she's hoping the spike won't be lengthy.

"We're hopeful that this surge will come down more quickly than it did last year because we have more of the population, well, we have some vaccinated now, we didn't have that last year," Donna Walsh said.

Seminole County's also blasting out messages on social media, trying to set aside fears of the vaccine based on widespread misinformation, saying if in doubt, ask a trusted source.

"Call your medical doctor, call someone that you trust, you obviously trust the doctor, get the information from them," Harris said.

There could be several reasons for the spike in positivity — it could be because fewer people are getting tested, so those getting tested because they feel sick will raise that number, but the rise in new cases just means community spread is happening.


New statewide numbers released on Friday afternoon show the spike in cases statewide and in Central Florida.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 17, 2021)

Louisiana Man Dies of COVID-19 After Calling Vaccines 'Poison' (newsweek.com) 

*Louisiana Man Dies of COVID-19 After Calling Vaccines 'Poison'*

Alan Scott Lanoix's three sons had to bury him on Father's Day after he died of COVID-19. The Louisiana-born man refused to get vaccinated because he considered it a "poison." He died on June 9 at the age of 54.

Lanoix caught COVID-19 at his manufacturing job. His sister, Lisa Adler, thought he would recover and then have immunity, she told WWL-TV. However, his sons and wife—who was also his high school sweetheart—all contracted the virus too. He ended up hospitalized for 17 days, spending some of those days on a ventilator.

Near the end of his life, he told his sister that no matter what happened, he was happy with his life and he loved his family, Adler told the station. Adler delivered her final goodbye to Lanoix through an online video chat as he sat dying in the hospital.

"He thought the vaccine was poison and he was afraid of getting it, and there's a lot of people that have that same feeling," Adler said. "I urge anybody if they are on the fence about getting the vaccine, do it in my brother's memory."

Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. are now among unvaccinated people, the Associated Press reported in late June after studying data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Only about 1 percent of all pandemic-related deaths occurred among vaccinated people in May, the AP said.

CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said that current vaccinations in the U.S. are so effective that "nearly every death, especially among adults, due to COVID-19, is, at this point, entirely preventable."

New cases are being propelled by the relaxing of pandemic prevention measures, low vaccination rates as well as the Delta variant of COVID-19. The variant seems to be spreading more quickly than the coronavirus strain that initially began the pandemic.

"It feels worse this time because we've seen it before," Amelia Montgomery, a nurse at Cox Medical Center South in Springfield, Missouri, told _The Atlantic_. "Walking back into the COVID ICU was demoralizing."

Missouri is one of several states experiencing their worst coronavirus case increases since Democratic President Joe Biden first took office on January 20, 2021. Montgomery's hospital is so filled with new COVID-19 patients that new hospital beds only open up when someone dies. New beds open up every day.

Terrence Coulter, the critical-care medical director at Cox, told _The Atlantic_ that he feels conflicted caring for coronavirus patients who could've avoided infection by getting vaccinated.

"You're just angry," Coulter said, "and you feel guilty for getting angry, because they're sick and dying."


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm really beginning to think that only the real stupids of the world become republicans. The stupider they are they higher they rise in the ranks and foolishly tell the people they want to vote for them to refuse a life saving vaccine.

They must really want to lose in '24 and if they keep it up they won't have any of their base left by then.

The worse part of it is with all the extra infections newer and more virilent varients will arise and it's more likely one will appear that affects those of us with enough brain cells to have got vaccinated. Got my 2nd Moderna shot 3 weeks ago.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

We’ve plummeted from dumb to dumber — to proud and unapologetically ignorant | Opinion (yahoo.com) 

*We’ve plummeted from dumb to dumber — to proud and unapologetically ignorant | Opinion*

We live in ignorant times.

By now, surely this is obvious beyond argument to anyone who’s been paying attention. From the Capitol insurrectionist who thought he was storming the White House to Sen. Tim Scott’s claim that “woke supremacy is as bad as white supremacy” to whatever thing Tucker Carlson last said, ignorance is ascendant.

Yet, even by that dubious standard, what happened recently in Tennessee bears note. According to a story by Brett Kelman of the Tennessean newspaper in Nashville, the state, under pressure from Republican lawmakers, fired its top immunization official, Dr. Michelle Fiscus, and shut down all vaccine outreach to young people. Fiscus’ sin? Doing her job, working to increase access to the COVID-19 shot among kids.

Specifically, she sent a letter to healthcare providers reminding them that under the state’s “Mature Minor Doctrine,” they are legally allowed to vaccinate children 14 years or older without parental consent. According to Fiscus, the letter, written in response to requests for guidance made by those administering the shots, utilized language drafted by an attorney for the department of health and was vetted by the governor’s office.

All that notwithstanding, it infuriated some state lawmakers. They used words like “extreme disappointment” and “reprehensible” and talked of closing the health department. Some anonymous person even sent Fiscus a dog muzzle. Then she was fired, and the state shut down all vaccine publicity efforts targeting young people.

This means no postcards sent out to remind kids to get their shots, no nudges on social media, no flyers or advertisements, no events at schools, no outreach whatsoever. And not just for COVID, mind you, but for everything — measles, mumps, tetanus, diphtheria, hepatitis, polio.

In a pandemic.

In a state with a less-than-stellar COVID vaccination rate.

At a time when experts are tracking the rise of a deadlier new COVID variant.

It is hard to imagine behavior dumber, more dangerous, more short-sighted and more downright bass-backward than that exhibited by Tennessee and its lawmakers.

Which is, unfortunately, right on brand for this country in this era. It was in the 2000s that Stephen Colbert coined the term “truthiness” to describe the right wing’s secession from objective fact, and some of us began to speak of them as living in an “alternate reality.” How, we wondered in newspaper columns and speeches, can we have meaningful discourse if we cannot agree on basic facts?

Years later, that concern feels too abstract. The threat turns out to be more visceral and urgent than any of us could have imagined. Yes, some people live in alternate realities. What’s worse, though, is when they have power to impose those realities on the rest of us. That’s what we’re seeing in Tennessee and elsewhere, and the results will be as tragic as they are predictable and preventable.

Ignorance is bliss, they say. But it isn’t.

Ignorance is fever.

Ignorance is chills.

Ignorance is trouble breathing.

Ignorance is an empty seat at the table, a bedroom come suddenly available.

Because ignorance is death.

And while the aphorism isn’t true, can you imagine if it were, if ignorance really were bliss? Disney theme parks would have to find a new slogan.

Right now, Tennessee would be the happiest place on Earth.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I got some high quality drinking bleach for sale if'n they interested.


I’ve got 5 gallons of 35% H2O2 if someone wants it.......it’s food grade


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

This is total bull crap re why bother if I can still get covid. Perhaps when the load off the hospitals happens I can finally get my heart operation ....... fucking imbeciles!!!


----------



## printer (Jul 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> This is total bull crap re why bother if I can still get covid. Perhaps when the load off the hospitals happens I can finally get my heart operation ....... fucking imbeciles!!!


99% of the people in ICU's are not vaccinated. Blame the non-vaccinated for tying up the health system.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

printer said:


> 99% of the people in ICU's are not vaccinated. Blame the non-vaccinated for tying up the health system.


Yes that’s my whole point ...... imbeciles


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> This is total bull crap re why bother if I can still get covid. Perhaps when the load off the hospitals happens I can finally get my heart operation ....... fucking imbeciles!!!


I was reading the Pfizer mRNA might come out of EUS by September and mandatory vaccinations by schools and employers will become common. I expect it will have a bigger effect in the States than Canada with their private health care system and insurance. We should be close to 90% fully vaccinated (eligible) by fall in Canada, we are almost at 80% with a single dose and over 55% fully vaccinated now.

Hang in there, they should be doing better by fall when vaccination rates are high in Canada. Those who are vaccinated might get a mild case of the "Wu Flu", many of those who are not will get very sick or die, the delta variant is very contagious and is a different animal than the original strain. I do think it is serving to frighten some of the hesitant to get the jab though as are the numbers of young folks currently in the hospitals.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m doing great but would love to stop taking the meds ...... can’t go in the sun much or I’ll turn purple lol.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 18, 2021)

Some local factories are allowing double vaxxed people to remove their mask while at their work station. Heat breaks only kick in at 40° (104F), so not having to wear a mask is a bit of a luxury/privilege. The unvaccinated, like my sister in law, stick out visually. She's pissed.  

Other deniers have been asked it they're going to stop working , as eventually they'll be required to be vaccinated in-order to be eligible to be employed - nothing new in that regard. The workplace is obligated to provide a safe working environment here. Meaningful dialogue seems meaningless these days - but you love them anyway and hope they eventually see things differently.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’m doing great but would love to stop taking the meds ...... can’t go in the sun much or I’ll turn purple lol.


You might have to wait until next summer to work on your tan and show off yer chest scar.


----------



## HGCC (Jul 18, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I’ve got 5 gallons of 35% H2O2 if someone wants it.......it’s food grade


Bleach...hydrogen peroxide, I think we have a solid plan here to revolutionize the selling of cleaning products as medical products biz. Look out medical industrial complex. Mayo clinic...pffft, go back to making sandwiches. We will fix folks right up, none of that liberal commie med school bullshit, just the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You might have to wait until next summer to work on your tan and show off yer chest scar.


Cant wait lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is the same place that elected Joel Greenberg, Gaetz's buddy, so they ain't big on judgement in them parts. The redder they are, the faster they fall...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> More than 1,000 new COVID-19 cases reported in Seminole County (wesh.com)
> 
> ...


suffer the libtards.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 18, 2021)

Current wave is shaping up up to be the worst so far, going to maim and kill a lot of retards.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Current wave is shaping up up to be the worst so far, going to maim and kill a lot of retards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946444


Q4 is going to be Wal-Mart parking lot pyres.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Current wave is shaping up up to be the worst so far, going to maim and kill a lot of retards.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946444










I got to quit checking this thread right after I smoke.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Current wave is shaping up up to be the worst so far, going to maim and kill a lot of retards.


And their children. And the immunocompromised.

Anyone who can get the vaccine and doesn’t, is a shit stain on society.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> And their children. And the immunocompromised.
> 
> Anyone who can get the vaccine and doesn’t, is a shit stain on society.


So, my unsympathetic side is thinking maybe the government should fund mass spreader events that are only available to the unvaccinated. 

free beer, clothing optional mud wrestling, live country music, Trump speaking events, the Gaetz and missing link events, evangelist sermons, Christian choirs belting out hosannas and such. All in one yuuuuge unventilated enclosed and crowded venue. Free to the unvaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> And their children. And the immunocompromised.
> 
> Anyone who can get the vaccine and doesn’t, is a shit stain on society.


If it were just the guilty who got it and suffered it would be just, but unfortunately it is something else, as the children and vulnerable are swept up in the madness. The vaccines are even better than the research indicated according to the hospitalization rates, and it's running out of hospital beds that shuts things down in the end, no matter how red the state.

Fortunately for us the situation is a bit better and I expect the voluntary vaccination rate among the eligible in Canada to be close to 90% by fall, we are already close to 80% for a first dose and 55.5% on the second.

*Canada has now eclipsed U.S. in percentage of fully vaccinated residents*
After lagging behind other developed countries in the early months of the COVID-19 vaccination roll out, Canada has officially eclipsed the United States when it comes to the percentage of fully vaccinated residents.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, my unsympathetic side is thinking maybe the government should fund mass spreader events that are only available to the unvaccinated.
> 
> free beer, clothing optional mud wrestling, live country music, Trump speaking events, the Gaetz and missing link events, evangelist sermons, Christian choirs belting out hosannas and such. All in one yuuuuge unventilated enclosed and crowded venue. Free to the unvaccinated.


They already have them, they are called Trump rallies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 18, 2021)

Speaking of Trump rallies, now that the delta variant is well seeded in Trump country, the next few Trump rallies should be dandies! Perhaps half or more who attend such a rally will catch delta, since hardly any will be vaccinated and none will wear masks. This much more contagious strain ain't like the old one, it should go through them like shit through a goose. This time around Donald will leave an even bigger wake of suffering and death with his rallies.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They already have them, they are called Trump rallies


Trump's rallies in 2020 are too small.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 18, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Trump's rallies in 2020 are too small.


The Hannity and Trump tour this fall/winter is not selling very well at all. Other shows are doing far better. Seems not many have any interest and not willing to fork out the high ticket price those goons. Lol. Just a couple of losers making a last ditch effort and failing terribly.
Then you have the asshole newcomer on the Block, fuckface, DeSantis, Merchandising No Fauci in Florida t-shirts and towels. The Republican Party is a idiotic clown show. DeSantis has really stepped to a new low with this bullshit.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If it were just the guilty who got it and suffered it would be just, but unfortunately it is something else, *as the children and vulnerable are swept up* in the madness. The vaccines are even better than the research indicated according to the hospitalization rates, and it's running out of hospital beds that shuts things down in the end, no matter how red the state.
> 
> Fortunately for us the situation is a bit better and I expect the voluntary vaccination rate among the eligible in Canada to be close to 90% by fall, we are already close to 80% for a first dose and 55.5% on the second.
> 
> ...


all war has collateral damage; we need only to look to one who did this.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Speaking of Trump rallies, now that the delta variant is well seeded in Trump country, the next few Trump rallies should be dandies! Perhaps half or more who attend such a rally will catch delta, since hardly any will be vaccinated and none will wear masks. This much more contagious strain ain't like the old one, it should go through them like shit through a goose. This time around Donald will leave an even bigger wake of suffering and death with his rallies.


Trumpers are starting to not show..they do creative sound and visual where's @PJ Diaz ? he can tell us all about the magic.


----------



## printer (Jul 18, 2021)

*Taking The Heat In Winkler*
In anti-vax city, tempers flair over freedoms given to fully inoculated neighbours

"The chatter right now is very much on discrimination." 

"Only one quarter of Winkler's 15,000 residents can dine with friends at restaurants, visit museums and gallery's, or take in a Winnipeg blue Bombers Football game under new health guidelines that take effect today. The new guidelines offer more freedoms to Manitobans who have proof of vaccination for COVID-19.

Only the Rural Municipality, home of about 10,000 people in the area that surrounds Winkler has a lower vaccination rate, 12.9 per cent of the population 12 or older is fully vaccinated. As of Friday, Winkler's rate of double vaccination was 25.4%.

"The animosity we're dealing with today, honestly, is worse than the disease," he said (mayor) referring to the effects of COVID-19.
"It's breaking families apart, it's breaking communities apart, it is breaking churches apart because of the inability to see the other side.'








Jul 2021: In Winkler, tempers flare over freedom given to fully vaccinated neighbours


As his city experiences water restrictions, a string of hot July days and a low ranking on the provincial vaccination list, Winkler Mayor Martin Harder feels the heat more than usual these days. &ldqu...



www.winnipegfreepress.com





Stupid people that do not seem to understand viruses.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

printer said:


> *Taking The Heat In Winkler*
> In anti-vax city, tempers flair over freedoms given to fully inoculated neighbours
> 
> "The chatter right now is very much on discrimination."
> ...


Stupid people do not seem to understand “anything”..... actually they seem to know how to vote in an imbecile (US) and just be dumb (Canada). I am glad the smart buisness owners are listening to the science even if taking a financial short term hit.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> And their children. And the immunocompromised.
> 
> Anyone who can get the vaccine and doesn’t, is a shit stain on society.


And anyone or any corporation, cough, Fox, cough that is spreading falsehoods should be dealt with in the courts.


----------



## go go kid (Jul 19, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> It’s amazing to see the drop in other viruses when everyone is wearing one. Colds and absenteeism was cut by more than half in our work place. I haven’t had a cold in 2 years but I don’t go out much, I hate people lol.


im with ya, but im a miserable git anyway, but i dont like the majoraty of people ive met so im happy to just stay at home, 7 1/2 acers of land to mess around with and tools and wood n metal galore, so im never at a loss for something to do. 

Im going to continue wearing a mask ever time i go to town now for that same reason, colds, cant be doing with them


----------



## HippyHemulen (Jul 19, 2021)

Why people need fighting about this vaccination thing? If someone dont want vaccine they dont take it and if someone want vaccine they take it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> Why people need fighting about this vaccination thing? If someone dont want vaccine they dont take it and if someone want vaccine they take it.


I think of it more as fighting the propaganda spreading paid trolls that are pushing a false narrative to keep people from getting the vaccine because they are dicks with way too much money to waste.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/

I get that people need a paycheck, but what they are selling is killing people.






It is not necessarily Facebook that is killing people, but they are allowing the people who are using them as a tool to attack people with propaganda.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> I think most propaganda spreaders are main media these days. Actually where i live there is vaxxed people more in hospital than unvaxxed.


'think' is the word I would focus on.

Why do you think this?

Where do you get your information may be a good place to start.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> I think most propaganda spreaders are main media these days. Actually where i live there is vaxxed people more in hospital than unvaxxed.


Oh i definitely believe that


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> You can get information internet doing research your own there is tons of information anything u want know.


*reesurch


----------



## Beehive (Jul 19, 2021)

Power to the people. Our body our choice. I'm not taking a vaccine to protect someone who's had the damn vaccine. 

The answer is No.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> You can get information internet doing research your own there is tons of information anything u want know. We can start simple, do you know what vaccine indegrients are? Asbest is like 10x bigger than virus and when u go remove asbest protection are much more than face mask. https://americanconservativemovement.com/2021/04/17/stanford-study-quietly-published-at-nih-gov-proves-face-masks-are-absolutely-worthless-against-covid/ Just dont get your all information TV news and mainstream media.


If you are capable of not be indistinguishable from a paid sock puppet troll let me know.



Beehive said:


> Power to the people. Our body our choice. I'm not taking a vaccine to protect someone who's had the damn vaccine.
> 
> The answer is No.


Shame you won't take it to protect the people who cannot get the vaccine. Like little kids.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Power to the people. Our body our choice. I'm not taking a vaccine to protect someone who's had the damn vaccine.
> 
> The answer is No.


You go girl


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> I think most propaganda spreaders are main media these days. Actually where i live there is vaxxed people more in hospital than unvaxxed.


Bullshit


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> Can you tell me how many little kids died this virus?


Why are you focusing in on 'death'? 



HippyHemulen said:


> All rats they jabbed died you know that? And i can see everyone who have different opinions are trump fans or puppets its funny. And you still didnt answer what are indegrients?


Is this supposed to mean something? How did you find this out, or do you work in these labs and have first hand knowledge?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 19, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> How did you find this out, or do you work in these labs and have first hand knowledge?


Yeah, he’s probably a scientist. lol. He’s practically illiterate.


----------



## HippyHemulen (Jul 19, 2021)

People coming so mad after different opinion so im out have a nice life and stay strong peace and love.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> People coming so mad after different opinion so im out have a nice life and stay strong peace and love.


Bye bye shit stain.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> Where i need focus then or what you are scaring then?


I would focus on all illnesses people are having due to this virus.

I am not sure what that means after the word 'or'.



CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, he’s probably a scientist. lol. He’s practically illiterate.











HippyHemulen said:


> People coming so mad after different opinion so im out have a nice life and stay strong peace and love.


Because you said so? 

Troll on man, good luck out there not getting spammed to death with the death cult propaganda!


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> You can get information internet doing research your own there is tons of information anything u want know. We can start simple, do you know what vaccine indegrients are? Asbest is like 10x bigger than virus and when u go remove asbest protection are much more than face mask. https://americanconservativemovement.com/2021/04/17/stanford-study-quietly-published-at-nih-gov-proves-face-masks-are-absolutely-worthless-against-covid/ Just dont get your all information TV news and mainstream media.


The article writer.

"What Stanford nor any of the various fact-checkers addressing this story do not do is acknowledge that states without face mask requirements are seeing reduced Covid cases while with the strictest face masks requirements are spiking. The conclusions drawn in this study are still relevant whether Stanford and others acknowledge the scientific data or not."

With no data to determine if the statement is true I will just take it as wishful thinking.

On to the paper from the article. The writer does not actually do any testing but just pieces together bits from other papers. Which is valid if one does not cherry pick information to justify their outlook.

"Clinical scientific evidence challenges further the efficacy of facemasks to block human-to-human transmission or infectivity. A randomized controlled trial (RCT) of 246 participants [123 (50%) symptomatic)] who were allocated to either wearing or not wearing surgical facemask, assessing viruses transmission including coronavirus [26]. The results of this study showed that among symptomatic individuals (those with fever, cough, sore throat, runny nose ect…) there was no difference between wearing and not wearing facemask for coronavirus droplets transmission of particles of >5 µm."

And yet when you look up the paper that the author is using to justify his position, that paper has this to say.

"Our findings indicate that surgical masks can efficaciously reduce the emission of influenza virus particles into the environment in respiratory droplets, but not in aerosols."

"We also demonstrated the efficacy of surgical masks to reduce coronavirus detection and viral copies in large respiratory droplets and in aerosols (Table 1b). This has important implications for control of COVID-19, suggesting that surgical face masks could be used by ill persons to reduce onwards transmission."

Which is not quite the same as the article's paper.

On other papers that give face masks a thumb's up, 

Effectiveness of Surgical and Cotton Masks in Blocking SARS–CoV-2: A Controlled Comparison in 4 Patients | Annals of Internal Medicine 

The First Randomized, Controlled Clinical Trial of Mask Use in Households to Prevent Respiratory Virus Transmission - International Journal of Infectious Diseases 

I read more but I can not remember them as it has been a while.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> Can you tell me how many little kids died this virus? All rats they jabbed died you know that? And i can see everyone who have different opinions are trump fans or puppets its funny. And you still didnt answer what are indegrients?
> 
> 
> 
> So mainstream media is bullshit because that was our mainstream media article?


All rats? Do you have a source for this?


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

printer said:


> The article writer.
> 
> "What Stanford nor any of the various fact-checkers addressing this story do not do is acknowledge that states without face mask requirements are seeing reduced Covid cases while with the strictest face masks requirements are spiking. The conclusions drawn in this study are still relevant whether Stanford and others acknowledge the scientific data or not."
> 
> With no data to determine if the statement is true I will just take it as wishful thinking.










printer said:


> On to the paper from the article. The writer does not actually do any testing but just pieces together bits from other papers. Which is valid if one does not cherry pick information to justify their outlook.











printer said:


> "Clinical scientific evidence challenges further the efficacy of facemasks to block human-to-human transmission or infectivity. A randomized controlled trial (RCT) of 246 participants [123 (50%) symptomatic)] who were allocated to either wearing or not wearing surgical facemask, assessing viruses transmission including coronavirus [26]. The results of this study showed that among symptomatic individuals (those with fever, cough, sore throat, runny nose ect…) there was no difference between wearing and not wearing facemask for coronavirus droplets transmission of particles of >5 µm."
> 
> And yet when you look up the paper that the author is using to justify his position, that paper has this to say.
> 
> ...











HippyHemulen said:


> My whole point first comment was all can believe what they want. If you want believe jesus u can do it and if not then you can believe something else but people wont say shoot your brains out if you dont believe jesus. So if you want get vaccinated then do it and feel protected but if somebody dont want it then let them be. Arquement unvaxx people diseasing our childrens is not answer because after vaxx you can still spread it. Its good to talk different opinions without some little 10 year kid coming yell kill yourself.








Right, which is why masks are so important for being inside. Also the more people who are vaccinated, the less sick people get, which means when those kids do inevitably get sick, the hospitals are not filled with brainwashed older people using up all the ventilators and beds.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 19, 2021)

HippyHemulen said:


> My whole point first comment was all can believe what they want. If you want believe jesus u can do it and if not then you can believe something else but people wont say shoot your brains out if you dont believe jesus. So if you want get vaccinated then do it and feel protected but if somebody dont want it then let them be. Arquement unvaxx people diseasing our childrens is not answer because after vaxx you can still spread it. Its good to talk different opinions without some little 10 year kid coming yell kill yourself.


It's almost impressive how well you summed up what's wrong you.


----------



## mooray (Jul 19, 2021)

Republicans have been trying to hide their trolling behind "different ideas" for years. Aw shucks guys, how come you dislike abortions, it's just different, that's all. Ohhhhh, so that's when you start trying to discuss specifics? Oh okay. Sorry, people wearing masks doesn't actually hurt your feelings, no matter what Cucker Carlson says.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Alarming number of Americans think vaccines contain microchips to control people* 
One-fifth of adult Americans believe it is “very true” or “probably true” that COVID-19 vaccinations contain government-issued microchips. 

The survey, which polled 1,500 Americans ages 18 and over, was conducted by The Economist/YouGov and published this week. 

The survey, conducted by The Economist/YouGov and published this week, asked 1,500 Americans ages 18 and over if “the U.S. government is using the COVID-19 vaccine to microchip the population.” Five percent of respondents said the statement was “very true,” while 15 percent said the statement was “probably true.”

When broken down along party lines, the survey found that 32 percent of Republicans said it was “very” or “probably” true, while 14 percent of Democrats said it was “very” or “probably” true. Those without college degrees were also more likely to believe the microchip conspiracy, compared to those who have one.








Alarming number of Americans think vaccines contain microchips to control people


“The reality is that misinformation is still spreading like wildfire in our country aided and abetted by technology platforms,” the surgeon general said Sunday.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Fox News hosts urge viewers to get vaccinated following criticisms of network*
A pair of Fox News hosts on Monday urged viewers of the network to get vaccinated against the coronavirus, dismissing conspiracy theories about the safety and efficacy of the vaccine. 

“Well, here’s the thing. And one of the CDC officials said yesterday, look, the pandemic right now is really just with people who have not been vaccinated. 99% of the people who died have not been vaccinated. What they are trying to do is make sure that all of the people who have not been vaccinated get vaccinated," host Steve Doocy said Monday on Fox and Friends.

“Unfortunately, and this is one of the reasons apparently that Joe Biden and the administration came out last week, the administration very frustrated. They have not been able to get Facebook to get rid of some of the disinformation. The disinformation is online. The vaccine is killing lots and lots of people. Or it changes your D.N.A. Or their little microchips. None of that is true.”

During a separate segment on Monday's Fox and Friends, host and anchor Bill Hemmer asked Fox News Medical contributor Marc Siegel: "The vaccine works, right? We haven’t budged on that, have we, doc?”

"The vaccine works extremely well even against the Delta variant preventing infection in 90 percent of cases," Siegel responded. 

“We are still seeing a proliferation of misinformation online, and we know that health misinformation harms people's health. It costs them their lives,” Murthy said on Sunday. "It's not entirely about the tech companies. I issued this advisory to call the entire country to action, recognizing their steps all of us can take. Technology companies have an important role,” Murthy said. “Each of us has a decision that we make every time we post something on social media, and I'm asking people to pause and to see is a source accurate, is it coming from a scientifically credible authority, and if it's not or if you're not sure, don't share." 








Fox News hosts urge viewers to get vaccinated following criticisms of network


A pair of Fox News hosts on Monday urged viewers of the network to get vaccinated against the coronavirus, dismissing conspiracy theories about the safety and efficacy of the vaccine. “We…




thehill.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

printer said:


> *Fox News hosts urge viewers to get vaccinated following criticisms of network*
> A pair of Fox News hosts on Monday urged viewers of the network to get vaccinated against the coronavirus, dismissing conspiracy theories about the safety and efficacy of the vaccine.
> 
> “Well, here’s the thing. And one of the CDC officials said yesterday, look, the pandemic right now is really just with people who have not been vaccinated. 99% of the people who died have not been vaccinated. What they are trying to do is make sure that all of the people who have not been vaccinated get vaccinated," host Steve Doocy said Monday on Fox and Friends.
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

Reality and the delta variant are catching up to the republicans and foxnews in a dramatic way, by sickening and killing their supporters and fans. Nothing persuades that this ain't the Wu Flu or a hoax like a near death experience! Looks like lockdowns masks and vaccines to me. Once the hospitals are full, things shut down no matter how red the state is. It has become the pandemic of the fools in America.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Statistics show the stark risks of not getting vaccinated against COVID-19 - ABC News (go.com) 

*Statistics show the stark risks of not getting vaccinated against COVID-19*
*COVID-19 has become a "pandemic of the unvaccinated."*

As top health officials warn that COVID-19 has become a "pandemic of the unvaccinated," recent figures from states and cities throughout the United States reveal the extent to which the virus is impacting people who are not fully inoculated.

A stark case in point: During June, every person who died of COVID-19 in Maryland was unvaccinated, according to a spokesperson for the governor's office. There were 130 people who died of COVID-19 in Maryland in June, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


New COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations were also predominantly among unvaccinated people, the state said, at 95% and 93% respectively.

Other states have reported similar findings while urging people to get vaccinated as the more transmissible delta variant is driving up COVID-19

In Louisiana, 97% of the state's COVID-19 cases and deaths since February have been in unvaccinated people, Gov. John Bel Edwards said Friday. Between February and July, unvaccinated people in Louisiana were 20 times more likely to become infected with COVID-19, according to the state health department.

Those figures were reported as state health officials warned Louisiana is now in a "fourth surge" of the virus; as of Friday, the statewide average daily number of cases per 100,000 residents were up 177% over the past 14 days. The number of COVID-19 hospitalizations also doubled during that time, health officials said.

With the delta variant now the most dominant strain in Louisiana, about 46% of adults in the state are fully vaccinated, according to the CDC.

"We only have two choices, we are either going to get vaccinated and end the pandemic or we are going to accept death, a lot of it, this surge and another surge and possibly another variant,” infectious disease specialist Dr. Catherine O’Neal said during a state COVID-19 press briefing Friday.

In Alabama, over 96% of COVID-19 deaths since April 1 were in unvaccinated people, the state health department said on July 13, for 509 deaths out of 529 total. Over 42% of adults in the state are fully vaccinated, according to the CDC.

In Los Angeles County, nearly every COVID-19 case, hospitalization and death is in unvaccinated people, the Los Angeles County Department of Public Health reported on July 12. Of the 1,059 new cases reported that day, nearly 87% were in people under the age of 50.

"The COVID-19 vaccines are the most effective and important tool to reduce COVID-19 transmission and the spread of variants like the highly transmissible delta variant," Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer said in a statement.


Due to a "rapid rise" in COVID-19 cases in the county, from 210 reported on June 15 to 1,537 two months later -- local officials reinstated a mandatory indoor mask mandate, regardless of vaccination status, over the weekend. Over 60% of county residents ages 16 and up are fully vaccinated.

New York City Health Commissioner Dr. Dave Chokshi said the vaccines are "astonishingly effective" while sharing that over 98% of COVID-19 hospitalizations and deaths in the city between Jan. 1 and June 15 were in people who were not fully vaccinated. That included 8,069 deaths in people who were not fully vaccinated. Over 64% of NYC adults are fully vaccinated.

The national picture is unclear, through in mid-June, former White House COVID-19 adviser Andy Slavitt said in an interview with The Washington Post that "98, 99-plus percent of people that are being hospitalized and dying with COVID have not been vaccinated."

As parts of the country with low vaccination rates are seeing outbreaks of COVID-19, "there is a clear message that is coming through," CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said during a press briefing Friday. "This is becoming a pandemic of the unvaccinated."


...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Power to the people. Our body our choice. I'm not taking a vaccine to protect someone who's had the damn vaccine.
> 
> The answer is No.


No wonder ... Texas! 


'nuff said!


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Power to the people. Our body our choice. I'm not taking a vaccine to protect someone who's had the damn vaccine.
> 
> The answer is No.


So in other words you don't give a flying fuck about your fellow humans. Nice to know who to not listen to.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 19, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> So in other words you don't give a flying fuck about your fellow humans. Nice to know who to not listen to.



That's exactly right! For the people who don't recognize their civic duty to get the free shots, it's because they are not smart enough to see how their refusal hurts everyone around them.

Either too selfish or too stupid.

Or both!


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

*Missouri vaccine outreach aims to be non-confrontational*
With the delta variant causing a surge of new COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations in southwestern Missouri, health officials have taken to going door-to-door in an effort to encourage vaccinations.

The Kansas City Star  recently followed along as health officials knocked on doors in Springfield, handing out brochures. The effort was non-confrontational and the officials always took “no” for an answer, the newspaper reported, despite concerns raised by Gov. Mike Parson and other Republican leaders that the outreach would be heavy-handed.








Missouri vaccine outreach aims to be non-confrontational


SPRINGFIELD, Mo. (AP) — With the delta variant causing a surge of new COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations in southwestern Missouri, health officials have taken to going door-to-door in an effort to encourage vaccinations.




apnews.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 19, 2021)

rollitup said:


> No wonder ... Texas!
> 
> 
> 'nuff said!


What do you think the chances are they got a toy shield?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

The all out assault on the antivaxxers and Trumpers has begun and Foxnews is showing the signs as are some republican governors, whose states are being overwhelmed with the delta variant. The heat is also building on the dozen or so primary sources of antivaxxer disinformation and social media companies. The effectiveness of vaccines are being demonstrated in the real world to stunning effect and has divided America into the vaccinated and the losers. Delta covid will seek out and infect people, vaccinated and unvaccinated alike, the unvaccinated will get sick, go to the hospital or die, the vaccinated won't get very sick, if at all, but might be contagious. No masks or social distancing, low vaccination rates and a highly contagious delta variant are adding up to exponential growth in some states.

The only consolation is healthcare workers, those with common sense and their families are mostly protected, as are large percentages of senior citizens. If current trends prevail it should be pretty bad in some places, others might need to mandate masks or even lockdowns.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

*How The Delta Variant Is 'Crushing Morale' In Missouri *





The Atlantic's Ed Yong joins Morning Joe to discuss new reporting on how in how the delta variant is impacting Missouri.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

You can't tell the toughest of White Supremacist by the size of his shield.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

The feds control railways, planes, pipelines, buses and boats that do interstate or international trade, they always have, it's part of the division of powers. Fuck DeSantis, the CDC rules here.

Federal appeals court ruling will allow CDC to enforce Covid rules on cruise ships - CNN 

*Federal appeals court ruling will allow CDC to enforce Covid rules on cruise ships*

New York (CNN Business)A federal court has temporarily blocked a lower court's ruling and will allow the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to continue to implement safety protocols on the cruise industry.

The ruling, issued late Saturday, stays a June ruling by US District Judge Steven Merryday from the middle district of Florida. He ruled then that the CDC's conditional sailing order on the cruise industry "likely constitutes an unconstitutional delegation of legislative power to CDC," as CNN reported at the time. Merryday deemed that Florida is likely to succeed in the case.

Saturday's ruling by the Court of Appeals for the Atlanta-based Eleventh Circuit came down to a 2-1 vote. Opinions had not been filed as of Sunday morning explaining the decision.

The motion filed by the CDC in the appeal said that the state of Florida ignored "what the protocols actually require: conventional communicable-disease control measures for cruise ships engaged in international travel, which fall easily within the CDC's longstanding statutory and regulatory authority." It also said the state "disregards the threat to public health that would arise if cruise ship operators were at liberty to ignore the CDC guidance or to act without oversight from public-health authorities."

Florida Governor Ron DeSantis says the state plans to challenge the court's ruling.

During a press conference on Monday, DeSantis said Florida plans to ask the court to remove the stay. DeSantis said he is confident they'd win an appeal.

In response to Merryday's ruling in June, Florida Attorney General Ashley Moody said in a statement that the "federal government does not, nor should it ever, have the authority to single out and lock down an entire industry indefinitely."
Moody has not commented since this latest ruling was issued. The court's decision is the latest development in a long-running legal feud between the CDC and Florida Governor Ron de Santis over the enforcement of Covid-safety protocols.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

Just got the second shot, a Moderna this time, Pifizer the last time and never noticed a thing. I'm waiting for the legendary mule kick from the second jab, but it feels better to be protected and I should be when it kicks in by the end of the month.

I'm glad to be part of the 55.6% fully vaccinated and 83.2% of Nova Scotians partly vaccinated, with any luck we might hit 90% of the eligible fully vaccinated by fall. We wear masks, social distance, only have 7 active cases in the province and no new cases lately because we test a lot and contact trace too.


----------



## mooray (Jul 19, 2021)

With our first Moderna, we all had the same reaction where it felt like being punched in the shoulder, and not by a weakling. The soreness lasted a few days. Our second Moderna is this Saturday. I'll be curious to hear how the second shot goes for you. We're gonna pickup some stuff for chicken noodle soup and some extra fluids just in case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just got the second shot, a Moderna this time, Pifizer the last time and never noticed a thing. I'm waiting for the legendary mule kick from the second jab, but it feels better to be protected and I should be when it kicks in by the end of the month.
> 
> I'm glad to be part of the 55.6% fully vaccinated and 83.2% of Nova Scotians partly vaccinated, with any luck we might hit 90% of the eligible fully vaccinated by fall. We wear masks, social distance, only have 7 active cases in the province and no new cases lately because we test a lot and contact trace too.


If I have an issue I'll whine about it here!


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jul 19, 2021)

Got my second shot (Moderna) last Monday. Fuckin thing wrecked me. Blinding headache, flu like symptoms including tiredness, cold sweats and shivers, difficulty breathing and couldn't move my arm it was so sore. That shit lasted until Wednesday night, now everything is all good except for some random shooting pains down my arm from the injection site to my wrist. 

Worth it!!!


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If I have an issue I'll whine about it here!


Doubt we will notice a change.


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

BurtMaklin said:


> Got my second shot (Moderna) last Monday. Fuckin thing wrecked me. Blinding headache, flu like symptoms including tiredness, cold sweats and shivers, difficulty breathing and couldn't move my arm it was so sore. That shit lasted until Wednesday night, now everything is all good except for some random shooting pains down my arm from the injection site to my wrist.
> 
> Worth it!!!


Means you are developing some good antibodies.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

Coronavirus: Canada set to receive 7.1 million vaccine doses this week | CTV News 

*Canada set to receive 7.1 million COVID-19 vaccine doses this week*

OTTAWA -- The federal government is expecting to receive about 7.1 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines this week, as it adjusts its distribution strategy amid waning vaccination rates and substantial supply.

The new deliveries will include about 3.1 million doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine and four million doses of Moderna.

"In the coming weeks, we will cross a symbolic threshold of 66 million doses, signaling that there are enough doses in Canada to vaccinate every currently eligible Canadian," Brig.-Gen. Krista Brodie said Thursday at a virtual news conference from Ottawa.

Brodie, who is overseeing the distribution of COVID-19 vaccines across the country, said Canada is moving to a "more nuanced" approach as the supply of doses is on the verge of outstripping demand.

More than two million doses of vaccine are already being held back because provinces have said they can't use them yet, she said.

The move marks a shift away from the early strategy of sending doses around the country as quickly as possible after they arrive.

"As we pivot from limited supply to sufficient supply, we are implementing a more nuanced approach to ensure that the vaccines are stewarded in a manner that best supports Canada's enduring domestic needs, as well as optimizes options for supporting global vaccination efforts," Brodie said.

Provinces can draw more doses from the reserved amount when and if they need to do so.

Canada's vaccination rate remains among the highest in the world, but is starting to slow as the pool of people still looking for a first or second dose shrinks.

As of Friday, almost 79 per cent of eligible Canadians had received at least one dose of a vaccine and more than 50 per cent were fully vaccinated.

Canada has already said it plans to donate the remaining 17.7 million doses in expected shipments of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine to the COVAX global vaccine-sharing alliance.

Those doses will be shipped to developing countries that are nowhere close to the level of immunization Canada now enjoys. In Africa, about three per cent of the population has now received at least one dose, and 1.4 per cent are fully vaccinated.

Dr. Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, director-general of the World Health Organization, warned countries such as Canada, where vaccinations are high and case loads under control, to remember the pandemic is not over.

On Thursday, the WHO reported the number of COVID-19 deaths in Africa jumped 43 per cent over the last week, as the Delta variant continued its devastating spread.

Several provinces indicated Thursday that they've had to destroy some doses of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine that expired July 1 before they could be used. Health Canada had already extended the expiry date for those doses by one month.

Ontario's Ministry of Health said Thursday it had 3,190 doses of AstraZeneca that would be destroyed, Prince Edward Island said it was destroying 3,200 doses and New Brunswick 960.

Demand for AstraZeneca plummeted in May after the National Advisory Committee on Immunization said the mRNA vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna were preferred because they weren't associated with the rare but serious side-effect of blood clots potentially linked to AstraZeneca.

Canada has yet to say if or when it will donate any doses of Pfizer or Moderna.

Procurement Minister Anita Anand said 95 million doses of the two vaccines will be delivered by the end of September. That is at least 20 million doses more than Canada could use even if 100 per cent of Canadians chose to get fully vaccinated.

Most polls suggest about 80 per cent of Canadians will be vaccinated. Currently, the vaccines aren't authorized for kids under the age of 12, although there's hope that vaccine trials on younger children will be finished by the end of the summer.

Intergovernmental Affairs Minister Dominic LeBlanc said Thursday Canada will keep enough doses to ensure supply for younger children when they become eligible. There are about 4.8 million kids in Canada under the age of 12.

"We will never do anything that will jeopardize our ability to have, quickly and safely, access to all the vaccines necessary to immunize any eligible Canadian," LeBlanc said.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

Conservative says it's time to stop coddling vaccine resisters -- and time to start mandates - Raw Story - Celebrating 17 Years of Independent Journalism 

*Conservative says it's time to stop coddling vaccine resisters -- and time to start mandates*

In a surprising take, conservative _Washington Post_ columnist Max Boot encouraged states to start mandating that residents take the COVID-19 vaccine.

Writing Monday, Boot said that it's time to stop pleading and start mandating, and he cited data showing that 99 percent of those in the hospital with COVID-19 are unvaccinated as justification to start getting tough.

But Boot didn't only lay the dangers at the feet of red states ballooning with COVID-19 cases. He spread the blame around.
"There is vaccine hesitancy among many different sectors of the population, including reckless youths, granola liberals who believe in alternative medicines and African Americans who distrust the health-care system," he wrote. "Some are still persuadable, but many are not. As I've previously noted, the biggest obstacle to vaccination is now Republicans who are being fed a steady diet of anti-vaxxer propaganda by Fox 'News' Channel, Facebook and other social media, and reckless demagogues such as Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) and Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-GA)."

The most recent statistics from the Kaiser Family Foundation revealed that just 18 percent of Democrats, perhaps the "granola liberals," refuse to get the vaccine. That is 58 percent for Republicans. Democrats could reach herd immunity with their anti-vaxxers, but Republicans can't.

Boot cited a Washington Post-ABC News poll that found that 86 percent of Democrats had gotten at least one shot where only 45 percent of Republicans have done the same.

"Right-wingers are literally dying to own the libs," said Boot. "In the process they are ensuring that deadly variants will continue to circulate, endangering school reopening's and preventing a return to normalcy. This is madness. Stop making reasonable appeals to those who will not listen to reason."

He urged Biden to make decisions for Americans saying that to fly on airplanes or ride on Amtrak that people must be vaccinated. He noted that the Pentagon hasn't mandated a vaccine, which is why a full third of the military hasn't gotten the vaccine.

"Granted, there are limits to the United States' ability to mandate vaccines because many red-state governors are unlikely to go along," Boot closed his argument. "But even Republicans want to fly on airplanes and visit blue states such as California, Hawaii, Nevada and New York. Vaccine mandates will prove controversial, to put it mildly, but, like seat belt laws, drunken driving laws and motorcycle helmet laws, they will save lives. We should not grant an unreasonable minority the power to endanger public health."
Read the full column at the _Washington Post._

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rawstory.com%2Fconservative-wants-vaccine-mandates%2F%3Fxrs%3DRebelMouse_fb%26ts%3D1626729592


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 19, 2021)

printer said:


> You can't tell the toughest of White Supremacist by the size of his shield.


Those assholes make a damn good argument for retroactive abortions!


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just got the second shot, a Moderna this time, Pifizer the last time and never noticed a thing. I'm waiting for the legendary mule kick from the second jab, but it feels better to be protected and I should be when it kicks in by the end of the month.


I never had any problem with my 2nd shot of Moderna other than a bit of a sore shoulder the same as the first one. The wife was sick for 2 days with headache, achy all over and total fatigue. We both got our 2nd shots on the same day tho hers were 2 months closer together than mine. Moderna for all shots.

She's still wearing a mask when she goes shopping but I'm not. I have a beard so it's not going to make much difference for me I don't think plus we have had very little Covid up here in the small towns.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 19, 2021)

I have no immunity due to anti rejection drugs for kidney transplant. I still wear a mask and only go to town when absolutely necessary! I'm not gonna die cuz dumb fucks wanna play games. how irresponsible...


----------



## Beehive (Jul 19, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I have no immunity due to anti rejection drugs for kidney transplant. I still wear a mask and only go to town when absolutely necessary! I'm not gonna die cuz dumb fucks wanna play games. how irresponsible...


Destroying your kidneys by being an alcoholic.... Was irresponsible. Now you demand others pay for your mistakes and live the life you want. Not them. You. 

I'm not wearing a mask to protect someone wearing a mask. Answer is No on that one too. 

Again, our bodies our choice and our choice alone. Nobody made you pick that bottle up. Nobody demanded you drink yourself to sickness. 


Power to the People. From Cuba to France. Canada and America. Australia to the UK. Love Peace and Chicken grease.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Destroying your kidneys by being an alcoholic.... Was irresponsible. Now you demand others pay for your mistakes and live the life you want. Not them. You.
> 
> I'm not wearing a mask to protect someone wearing a mask. Answer is No on that one too.
> 
> ...


Another authoritarian asshole gets it wrong.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## mooray (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Destroying your kidneys by being an alcoholic.... Was irresponsible. Now you demand others pay for your mistakes and live the life you want. Not them. You.
> 
> I'm not wearing a mask to protect someone wearing a mask. Answer is No on that one too.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? Were you making an assumption about alcoholism and also confusing the kidneys with liver at the same time?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

*Ex-Fox reporter reveals why Tucker Carlson is lying about vaccines*





Former Fox News correspondent Carl Cameron discusses Tucker Carlson spreading disinformation about the Covid-19 vaccines.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Destroying your kidneys by being an alcoholic.... Was irresponsible. Now you demand others pay for your mistakes and live the life you want. Not them. You.
> 
> I'm not wearing a mask to protect someone wearing a mask. Answer is No on that one too.
> 
> ...


Flawless logic as long as no one other diseases exist


----------



## printer (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Destroying your kidneys by being an alcoholic.... Was irresponsible. Now you demand others pay for your mistakes and live the life you want. Not them. You.
> 
> I'm not wearing a mask to protect someone wearing a mask. Answer is No on that one too.
> 
> ...


"Kidneys can become damaged from a physical injury or a disease like diabetes, high blood pressure, or other disorders. High blood pressure and diabetes are the two most common causes of kidney failure."

Troll.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Again, our bodies our choice and our choice alone


so you'd be fine if hospitals start refusing service to covid patients that are un-vaccinated.

i approve of that. glad you made that point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so you'd be fine if hospitals start refusing service to covid patients that are un-vaccinated.
> 
> i approve of that. glad you made that point.


Their hospital, their choice


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 19, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Their hospital, their choice


if im a vaxxed nurse or doc, my choice not to take care of them. my choice, right??


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if im a vaxxed nurse or doc, my choice not to take care of them. my choice, right??


their decision not to get vaccinated was irresponsible. it's like when a white thug gets killed by the police who claim the thug was resisting arrest: if only the dumb white had complied they would still be alive, why should the doctors and nurses alter their lifestyles to accommodate the lazy, entitled minorities who refuse to get the vaccine?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 19, 2021)

It's gonna look pretty bad in a couple of weeks if this keeps up, Florida alone accounts for 20% of new cases and soon the red low vax, no mask states might account for the vast majority of infections. The vaccine reluctant are everywhere though and so will the delta variant, so I expect everybody is gonna get hit one way or another, some more than others though.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 19, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Destroying your kidneys by being an alcoholic.... Was irresponsible. Now you demand others pay for your mistakes and live the life you want. Not them. You.
> 
> I'm not wearing a mask to protect someone wearing a mask. Answer is No on that one too.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

Vaccine mandates more likely once FDA grants full approvals, health experts say


The regulatory signoff would remove a significant legal and public relations barrier to requirements, former government officials said.




www.nbcnews.com





*Vaccine mandates more likely once FDA grants full approvals, health experts say*
*The regulatory signoff would remove a significant legal and public relations barrier to requirements, former government officials said.*

WASHINGTON — The United States could see a wave of Covid-19 vaccine mandates as soon as the Food and Drug Administration grants full approval to one or more of the shots, public health experts predicted.

The three vaccines authorized by the FDA for emergency use against the coronavirus have proven safe and effective under that expedited review process and in the real world, and doctors and the nation's top public health officials have said there's no need for anyone to wait to get inoculated.

But as the pace of vaccinations lags and concerns about the highly-contagious delta variant grow, the official regulatory signoff would remove a significant legal and public relations barrier for businesses and government agencies that want to require vaccinations for their employees and customers, former health officials from the Biden and the Obama administrations said.

“I think once the vaccines go through full FDA approval, everything should be on the table, and I think that everything will be on the table at the level of municipalities, states, employers, venues, government agencies,” said Andy Slavitt, who stepped down as President Joe Biden’s Covid response coordinator last month and remains in close contact with administration officials.

Many institutions, including colleges and universities, have long required certain immunizations. Still, the suggestion of Covid vaccine mandates, whether by local governments for school children or by businesses for their customers, has so far been met with sharp resistance — primarily from conservative lawmakers and activists.
...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Vaccine mandates more likely once FDA grants full approvals, health experts say
> 
> 
> The regulatory signoff would remove a significant legal and public relations barrier to requirements, former government officials said.
> ...


bleach okay..vaccine not so much.


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Unvaccinated say vaccines more dangerous than COVID-19: poll*
Unvaccinated individuals believe the coronavirus vaccine is more dangerous than the virus, according to a poll conducted by Yahoo News and YouGov.

The poll found 37 percent of unvaccinated individuals believe the vaccines pose greater health risks than the virus while 29 percent acknowledge the coronavirus is a greater health risk than the vaccines, which studies have shown are effective in reducing cases, hospitalizations and deaths.

Thirty-four percent of individuals were unsure which poses a greater threat to their health. 

The poll found 37 percent are not getting the vaccine due to concerns about long-term side effects, 17 percent don’t trust the government, 16 percent believe the vaccine is too new, 11 percent cite that it is not fully approved by the Food and Drug Administration and six percent are against any sort of vaccine. 

The poll also showed that many unvaccinated people do not see the delta variant as a significant threat. Thirty percent of unvaccinated individuals said the Delta variant wasn’t a serious threat to anyone, while 33 percent of unvaccinated individuals said the Delta variant was a serious threat to all people. Seventeen percent said it was a threat to unvaccinated individuals.








Unvaccinated say vaccines more dangerous than COVID-19: poll


Unvaccinated individuals believe the coronavirus vaccine is more dangerous than the virus, according to a poll conducted by Yahoo News and YouGov.The poll found 37 percent of unvaccinated individua…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Hannity: 'I believe in the science of vaccination'*
"Please take COVID seriously, I can't say it enough. Enough people have died. We don't need any more deaths," Hannity said on his prime-time show. "Research like crazy, talk to your doctor, your doctors, medical professionals you trust based on your unique medical history, your current medical condition, and you and your doctor make a very important decision for your own safety. Take it seriously."

Hannity also stressed the importance of "medical privacy" and "doctor-patient confidentiality."

"I believe in science, I believe in the science of vaccination," he added.

Fellow Fox New hosts Steve Doocy and Bill Hemmer also made statements in support of vaccinations on Monday.

The New York Times published a piece last week going over the statements prime-time hosts Tucker Carlson and Laura Ingraham have made that have been "at odds with the recommendations of health experts" in regards to vaccines.








Hannity: ‘I believe in the science of vaccination’


Fox News host Sean Hannity on Monday made an appeal for viewers to get vaccinated against COVID-19.”Please take COVID seriously, I can’t say it enough. Enough people have died. We don&#…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*DeSantis downplays increase in COVID-19 cases*
“It’s a seasonal virus and this is the seasonal pattern it follows in the Sun Belt states,” DeSantis told reporters at a press conference. He also said that he expects COVID-19 cases to decline next month. 

DeSantis’s remarks came as new cases of COVID-19 are on the rise, driven by the spread of the more infectious Delta variant. Florida has emerged as the epicenter of the recent surge, with about one in five new cases nationwide coming from the Sunshine State.

On Monday, DeSantis blamed public health experts for spreading what he called “misinformation” and offering “bad advice” with regard to the pandemic. He also suggested that the same experts were undermining their own vaccine initiatives by talking down to people who have yet to get one of the three approved COVID-19 vaccines. 

“I do not agree with some of these people, some of these quote unquote experts who lambast people and criticize them or say they’re stupid or something,” DeSantis said. “That’s not the way to reach folks, okay?”

“I do not agree with some of these people, some of these quote unquote experts who lambast people and criticize them or say they’re stupid or something,” DeSantis said. “That’s not the way to reach folks, okay?” 

Despite his criticism of public health officials on Monday, DeSantis also touted the efficacy of the available COVID-19 vaccines, saying that they have proved effective at preventing severe illness and hospitalization. 

"Understand, a positive test is not a clinical diagnosis of illness and so if you're vaccinated and you test positive but you don't get sick, well the name of the game is to keep people out of the hospital,” he said.








DeSantis downplays increase in COVID-19 cases


ORLANDO, Fla. – Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis (R) on Monday downplayed the recent spike in coronavirus cases in his state, and criticized public health officials who continue to push unvaccinated Ameri…




thehill.com





Sucking and blowing at the same time.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

does she get a 30-day slow down? how long is the penalty?









Twitter temporarily suspends Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene for vaccine misinformation


Twitter on Monday evening temporarily suspended Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene after she shared misinformation about Covid-19 and vaccines, a company spokesperson told CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> does she get a 30-day slow down? how long is the penalty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 hours. But strike one I guess.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 20, 2021)

MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!
(and fucking die)


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

Another one of Stinkys Darwin award winners.










Unvaccinated Trump supporter who spread coronavirus conspiracy theories dies of COVID-19


On Tuesday, the Cape Cod Times reported that Linda Zuern, a former member of the Bourne, Massachusetts Board of Selectmen and a Trump-supporting figure in the local Republican Party, had died of COVID-19.Zuern died at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston of severe complications caused by...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another one of Stinkys Darwin award winners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


owning the libtards.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 20, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416147761829908481


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2021)

Whered @Beehive go?

Come back here you sassy minx


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416147761829908481


What no Gaetz, off in the corner with some 17 year old?


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Whered @Beehive go?
> 
> Come back here you sassy minx


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *DeSantis downplays increase in COVID-19 cases*
> “It’s a seasonal virus and this is the seasonal pattern it follows in the Sun Belt states,” DeSantis told reporters at a press conference. He also said that he expects COVID-19 cases to decline next month.
> 
> DeSantis’s remarks came as new cases of COVID-19 are on the rise, driven by the spread of the more infectious Delta variant. Florida has emerged as the epicenter of the recent surge, with about one in five new cases nationwide coming from the Sunshine State.
> ...


wait until the Seasonal 4th QTR.


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Newsmax CEO: Biden 'should be applauded' for vaccine efforts*
Newsmax CEO Chris Ruddy penned an editorial on the conservative network's website on Tuesday praising President Biden for how he has handled the coronavirus pandemic and urging Americans to get vaccinated against the virus.

"Six months into his administration, President Joe Biden should be applauded for making a huge dent in the COVID pandemic," Ruddy wrote. "He inherited an effective vaccine from President Donald Trump, took it into his arms, and ran with it."

Ruddy noted Biden's relatively steady approval numbers during the pandemic, despite what he called "a bitter election and a polarizing political environment."

"I heard that in the early days of the administration, Biden himself was on a call discussing the rollout of the vaccine with some at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and others, wanting delays in the rollout," Ruddy wrote of Biden's effort to hit the ground running with an aggressive vaccine rollout program. "Biden himself would have none of it. He took charge in the call and said there would be no delay."

The Newsmax head also applauded Biden for relaxing mask mandates for vaccinated Americans and pushing back on the idea of mandatory vaccinations.

Ruddy is vaccinated himself, he said in Tuesday's editorial, writing, "the bottom line: The vaccines are safe and effective."

The network chief executive's endorsement comes just days after at least one host on the network questioned the necessity of vaccines, prompting the company to issue a statement in favor of inoculation and distancing itself from the host's assertions.

"At Newsmax, we have strongly advocated for the public to be vaccinated. The many medical experts who have appeared on our network have been near unanimous in support of the vaccine," Ruddy said. "I myself have gotten the Pfizer vaccine. There’s no question in my mind, countless lives would have been saved if the vaccine was available earlier."

"Biden could have distanced himself from the vaccine since his political nemesis had been key for its creation," he concluded. "Instead, Biden unravels Trump’s achievements in those areas at his political peril. For the moment, we as Americans can applaud President Biden’s success with the vaccine rollout. It is saving countless lives — and that is a good thing."








Newsmax CEO: Biden ‘should be applauded’ for vaccine efforts


Newsmax CEO Chris Ruddy penned an editorial on the conservative network’s website on Tuesday praising President Biden for how he has handled the coronavirus pandemic and urging Americans to g…




thehill.com





That is it! The unwashed will now be going over to OAN.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Newsmax CEO: Biden 'should be applauded' for vaccine efforts*
> Newsmax CEO Chris Ruddy penned an editorial on the conservative network's website on Tuesday praising President Biden for how he has handled the coronavirus pandemic and urging Americans to get vaccinated against the virus.
> 
> "Six months into his administration, President Joe Biden should be applauded for making a huge dent in the COVID pandemic," Ruddy wrote. "He inherited an effective vaccine from President Donald Trump, took it into his arms, and ran with it."
> ...


'for the moment'


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Ruddy: Biden's Good Job on the Vaccine*
As a journalist, I believe in giving credit where it’s due. Six months into his administration, President Joe Biden should be applauded for making a huge dent in the COVID pandemic. He inherited an effective vaccine from President Donald Trump, took it into his arms, and ran with it.

The success of this approach has been obvious. Serious deaths and hospitalizations (the most important COVID data) have collapsed.
Meanwhile, Biden’s approval numbers have been high, despite a bitter election and a polarizing political environment.
The recent Real Clear Politics average has him with a 52 percent job approval, against a disapproval of 43 percent – a nine-point positive spread.
And the IBD/TIPP poll, one of the most accurate of the 2020 election, has him even better with 54 percent approval – a 16-point positive spread against his 38 percent disapproval.

I personally like what Biden has done with the vaccine. He started by embracing the Trump-backed vaccine.
I heard that in the early days of the administration, Biden himself was on a call discussing the rollout of the vaccine with some at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and others, wanting delays in the rollout.
Biden himself would have none of it. He took charge in the call and said there would be no delay.

After that, Biden pushed for relaxed mask and social distancing guidelines from the CDC, to the consternation of "lockdown" Democratic governors like Andrew Cuomo of New York and Gavin Newsom of California.
And rightfully, his White House has pushed back against calls for mandatory vaccinations (which has little public support; even the major teachers unions oppose such a move).

The bottom line: The vaccines are safe and effective. More than 3.6 billion shots have been given worldwide, and some 338 million here in the U.S. alone. Meanwhile, deaths caused by the coronavirus have fallen to record lows, with almost negligible side effects to those vaccinated. At Newsmax, we have strongly advocated for the public to be vaccinated.

The many medical experts who have appeared on our network have been near unanimous in support of the vaccine.
I myself have gotten the Pfizer vaccine. There’s no question in my mind, countless lives would have been saved if the vaccine was available earlier.

So far, Biden’s success as president is all about COVID – not only with the vaccine, but also his push for ample and popular stimulus packages. His success is also about Donald Trump. Biden could have distanced himself from the vaccine since his political nemesis had been key for its creation.


Instead, Biden did the right thing and embraced Trump’s work – and built upon it to the betterment of the country. He also benefited politically. When we have witnessed Biden fumble, it usually has to do with him rejecting Trump’s work. We have seen this with Biden’s policies at the border. By rejecting Trump’s border security policies, Biden has created chaos there.

Biden would be wise to build upon Trump’s positive achievements in rebuilding the military and his visionary concept of a Space Force; his strong advocacy of fair-trade deals with China and others, a policy that resonated with many Democratic union workers; Trump’s unbelievable success in creating a new Arab-Israeli paradigm as a united front against Iran; and his sweeping tax and deregulation policies that have spurred strong economic growth.

Instead, Biden unravels Trump’s achievements in those areas at his political peril. For the moment, we as Americans can applaud President Biden’s success with the vaccine rollout. It is saving countless lives – and that is a good thing.








Ruddy: Biden's Good Job on the Vaccine


As a journalist, I believe in giving credit where it’s due. ...




www.newsmax.com





I guess they know some of the unwashed would not take this well, comments are turned of for this article.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 20, 2021)

printer said:


> *Ruddy: Biden's Good Job on the Vaccine*
> As a journalist, I believe in giving credit where it’s due. Six months into his administration, President Joe Biden should be applauded for making a huge dent in the COVID pandemic. He inherited an effective vaccine from President Donald Trump, took it into his arms, and ran with it.
> 
> The success of this approach has been obvious. Serious deaths and hospitalizations (the most important COVID data) have collapsed.
> ...


It looks like he's attempting the physically impossible feat of sucking two arses at the same time!


----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It looks like he's attempting the physically impossible feat of sucking two arses at the same time!


He wants a country left with Republicans in it, not just Democrats and RINO's.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jul 20, 2021)

*Vaccine fears fuel exodus from Winkler area*
*Low German-speaking Mennonite families fleeing jobs, homes for Mexico, Central America nations*

Prompted both by fears of safety of the vaccines and worries that governments will soon require them to show proof of vaccination to travel, more than 100 Low German-speaking Mennonites from southern Manitoba have left the country in the last three months, with more likely to follow, a Winkler immigration consultant said. 

"In the last three months, people are scattering out of Manitoba," said Bolivian-born Mary Friesen, who has lived in Canada for 21 years. "They are trying to get out of Manitoba as fast as possible." 

Friesen knows of 18 families, most with at least four children, who have moved to Mexico, Paraguay or Bolivia from Winkler or the nearby municipalities of Stanley and Rhineland. 

Recent government campaigns encouraging people to get vaccinated against COVID-19 have prompted the exodus, says Friesen, with people leaving jobs and homes behind in order to cross the border before proof of vaccination becomes a requirement of travel. 

"The reason to leave is they are afraid of the vaccine itself and they don’t want the vaccine," she says. 

Conservative Low German-speaking people — known as Dietsche (pronounced Deet-sha) — make up as much as one-quarter of the estimated 25,000 people living in Winkler and the surrounding Stanley municipality, says a longtime community worker with that population. 

"You can’t throw a stone without hitting someone with a connection to Mexico," said Tina Fehr Kehler, estimating 75 families move to the area annually. Kehler says this is not necessarily a homogenous group of Mennonites who all attend the same church, but a looser association of people who have roots in Latin America and often are dual citizens of Canada and countries such as Mexico, Paraguay, Bolivia or Belize. 

Often characterized as transnational Mennonites, this is a population that already moves frequently between Canada and Latin American countries for economic or family reasons, but pandemic restrictions in Canada may have made life here untenable for some, said Ben Nobbs-Thiessen, chair of Mennonite Studies at the University of Winnipeg. 

"We’ve all lived through a year of intense restrictions," he said, adding that public-health measures may be less in places like Mexico or Bolivia, where many Mennonites live in colonies away from the rest of the population. "The restrictions don’t mean the same thing in a colony in Bolivia." 
In Manitoba, some Dietsche are identifiable by their appearance, with women generally wearing black kerchiefs, below-the-knee dark floral patterned dresses and socks with sandals. Men often wear Western style shirts, jeans and cowboy boots. Kehler said this group would minimize contact with the broader society, take direction from their church leaders and avoid higher education. 

Kehler said people in this group also have a stoic perspective, resulting in less fear of becoming sick or even dying from COVID-19, if they accept the premise that it exists, said Kehler. "Suffering is part of life, that’s just accepted," she said. 

Instead of viewing the vaccine as a life-saving public health measure, Friesen said many Dietsche see the government vaccination efforts as a means to control them. They have a complicated relationship with government that goes back decades, with the Dietsche willing to file income tax returns in order to collect child tax benefits and GST rebates but less willing to comply with other duties of citizenship, she said. 

"They want some things from the government if it benefits them. When it comes to voting or vaccination or the things the government wants them to do, then it’s a no," said Friesen. The distrust of government among the Dietsche goes back at least a century, says Selkirk lawyer Blake Hamm, who assists them with legal issues around resettlement in Canada. 

Many of their ancestors moved to southern Manitoba from Ukraine in large Mennonite migrations beginning in 1874. Nearly five decades later, after the federal government reneged on their promise to allow Mennonites to control their children’s education, thousands of Low German speaking Mennonites moved to Mexico or South America. The following generations kept up contacts across the borders and maintained their Canadian citizenship, giving them the freedom to move back to Canada over the last few decades, said Hamm. 
https://www.winnipegfreepress.com/arts-and-life/life/faith/vaccine-fears-fuel-exodus-from-winkler-area-574868352.html

"There’s this relatively recent history of less than 100 years of people persecuted in Canada by different levels of government in Canada," says Hamm, referring to fines and confiscated farm equipment when Mennonites didn’t comply with the new education requirement. 

Kehler suggested low vaccine uptake in this particular community is more of an issue of trust rather than language or science. Although suspicious of outsiders, she said most people in the Dietsche community own cellphones and share information through What’sApp, where they circulate videos perpetuating their biases. 

"Right now there’s more fear about the vaccine (and) that it’s more dangerous than COVID-19," Kehler said of rumours circulating that vaccinated people will die in two or three years. 









Jul 2021: Vaccine fears fuel exodus from Winkler area


Some residents of Winkler and the surrounding municipalities who are opposed to COVID-19 vaccinations have chosen to leave Canada to avoid getting the injection. Prompted both by fears of safety of th...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

I imagine Donald was on this guy like stink on shit every time he went into Trump tower. If they have his phone bugged with a warrant, there might be some interesting phone conversations recorded, these arrogant fucks are too stupid to know better. I'm sure Donald has been spending some "quality time" with his bean counter twisting his arm, browbeating him to death, threatening him and pumping him for information.

I imagine the Trump's are gonna have trouble even finding the secret bank accounts, since the hired help is talking to grand juries, they will have to juggle things themselves and there are a lot of balls flying around in the air.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*Republicans divided on how hard to push vaccines*
Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) has been making the case for months that the vaccine works and will help prevent hospitalizations and save lives.
But many rank-and-file Republicans continue to show apathy toward the national vaccine push, downplaying the severity of the coronavirus spike and arguing that the decision is a personal choice for individuals and families. 

Rep. Barry Loudermilk (R-Ga.) has tested positive for COVID-19 twice during the past year. He believes the virus is something that Americans just need to live with.
“This is something we deal with in our lives on a daily basis; ever since I’ve been born, there’s sicknesses, there’s flu, there’s different diseases,” Loudermilk, 57, told The Hill on Tuesday. “I have probably a much higher chance, because of my age and where I live, just the demographics of the South and the way people eat, of having some kind of heart disease as much as I do from getting COVID.”

“But it’s a personal responsibility issue, and these people are willing to take that risk because they think that, ‘Look, there’s a greater chance if I get COVID of just getting through it.’ The majority of people don’t end up in the hospital,” he said.

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, a former House member often mentioned as a possible 2024 GOP presidential candidate, dismissed the uptick in cases in his home state, calling it a “seasonal virus” that will subside next month.

House Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) said he received his first Pfizer shot on Sunday, even though federal lawmakers have had access to the vaccine since December. The No. 2 GOP leader told his local newspaper that “it was a good time to do it” after seeing the aggressiveness of the delta variant and a spike in new cases; he said he had tested positive for antibodies months ago and believed he had some immunity from the coronavirus. 
“I’ve been vaccinated, many of my colleagues have been vaccinated, and the vaccine is safe, effective and it’s widely available all across the United States of America for anybody who wants to get it,” Scalise told reporters in the Capitol on Tuesday.

Other senior Republicans — including some in deep-red Trump country — are taking a much more aggressive approach in urging their constituents to get a shot, even as they show signs of frustration at the situation. 

“I’m intensely worried about it. I see the increase in infections and hospitalizations in Oklahoma, as well as the statistics across the country. My neighbors have to get vaccinated,” said Rep. Frank Lucas (Okla.), the top Republican on the House Science, Space and Technology Committee. 
“I think there’s an inherent suspicion out there about everything that involves government at any level, and this is the result of that. And whether you’re a very cautious Republican or anybody else for that matter, we all have to be vaccinated,” Lucas added. “Who would want to have a disease when there’s the ability to take a vaccination and dramatically increase the ability to avoid it?”








Republicans divided on how hard to push vaccines


America is grappling with a resurgence in COVID-19 cases, but Republican lawmakers remain divided over whether to push millions of reluctant GOP voters to get vaccinated against the deadly virus.&n…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

you have to ask yourself.*.why the sudden change this week? *it's like they're all saying to get the shot now..must've been the FOX narrative that changed it- they all went and got shots, now they have to tell their listeners.

Rupert.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you have to ask yourself.*.why the sudden change this week? *it's like they're all saying to get the shot now..must've been the FOX narrative that changed it- they all went and got shots, now they have to tell their listeners.
> 
> Rupert.


They know what's coming and that it will get their base, especially in the red low vax states that are anti mask and lockdown. Nothing changes hearts and minds like a near death experience and there are a few Trumpers about to take that ride, we (and they) only need to worry about the survivors, since the dead can't vote.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you have to ask yourself.*.why the sudden change this week? *it's like they're all saying to get the shot now..must've been the FOX narrative that changed it- they all went and got shots, now they have to tell their listeners.
> 
> Rupert.


They are about to be hammered by reality in the form of the very contagious delta variant. The experts have been warning about this for awhile now and these morons are catching on as the facts on the ground are coming in, delta now accounts for nearly 90% of new cases in America and it didn't take long to happen at all.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They know what's coming and that it will get their base, especially in the red low vax states that are anti mask and lockdown. Nothing changes hearts and minds like a near death experience and there are a few Trumpers about to take that ride, we (and they) only need to worry about the survivors, since the dead can't vote.


it's too late.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are about to be hammered by reality in the form of the very contagious delta variant. The experts have been warning about this for awhile now and these morons are catching on as the facts on the ground are coming in, delta now accounts for nearly 90% of new cases in America and it didn't take long to happen at all.


it's still too late.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

Enough of them have gone to the hospital and still have not believed they had the virus because they did not want to believe. Just wait until September when kids are back in school. A seasonal thing like DeSantis thinks. But for a different reason. Mind you, there are a lot of people vaccinated in Florida, probably most of the retirees.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 21, 2021)

UK opts not to vaccinate most under-18s against COVID-19


LONDON (AP) — The British government has decided not to inoculate most children and teenagers against COVID-19 until more safety data on the vaccines become available. Children as young as 12 with severe neuro-disabilities, Down syndrome, immunosuppression and multiple or severe learning...




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*'I'm sorry, but it's too late': Doctor says hospitalized COVID-19 patients asking for vaccines*
An Alabama doctor is opening up about her experience treating those hospitalized for the coronavirus amid a resurgence of cases, saying dying patients are asking her to vaccinate them.

“One of the last things they do before they're intubated is beg me for the vaccine. I hold their hand and tell them that I'm sorry, but it's too late," Brytney Cobia, a hospitalist at Grandview Medical Center in Birmingham, wrote on Facebook this week.

“A few days later when I call time of death, I hug their family members and I tell them the best way to honor their loved one is to go get vaccinated and encourage everyone they know to do the same,” Cobia added. 

Alabama has one of the lowest vaccination rates in the country, with only 33 percent of its population fully vaccinated, according to data from John Hopkins University.

Cobia listed all the different reasons she heard from patients and their families about why they didn’t get the vaccine. 

“They cry. And they tell me they didn't know. They thought it was a hoax. They thought it was political. They thought because they had a certain blood type or a certain skin color they wouldn't get as sick. They thought it was 'just the flu'. But they were wrong. And they wish they could go back. But they can't,” she said.

“You kind of go into it thinking, ‘Okay, I’m not going to feel bad for this person, because they make their own choice,’” Cobia said. “But then you actually see them, you see them face to face, and it really changes your whole perspective, because they’re still just a person that thinks that they made the best decision that they could with the information that they have, and all the misinformation that’s out there.” 








‘I’m sorry, but it’s too late’: Doctor says hospitalized COVID-19 patients asking for vaccines


An Alabama doctor is opening up about her experience treating those hospitalized for the coronavirus amid a resurgence of cases, saying dying patients are asking her to vaccinate them.“On…




thehill.com


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They know what's coming and that it will get their base, especially in the red low vax states that are anti mask and lockdown. Nothing changes hearts and minds like a near death experience and there are a few Trumpers about to take that ride, we (and they) only need to worry about the survivors, since the dead can't vote.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are about to be hammered by reality in the form of the very contagious delta variant. The experts have been warning about this for awhile now and these morons are catching on as the facts on the ground are coming in, delta now accounts for nearly 90% of new cases in America and it didn't take long to happen at all.


You seem to have all the answers. Just curious if the “red low vax states” are seeing any difference in numbers and deaths compared to “blue utopia” like California and New York?

Are there any numbers pointing to a second wave of deaths with the delta variant? As the virus mutates, does the fact it has become more contagious equate to it being more virulent?

this is the website I’ve used to see cases and deaths since last summer, and even though there seems to be an uptick in new cases, deaths are still extremely low. Mind you, per their numbers, covid killed just 2% of the 35 million + infected population in the US. (Although I would argue the actual infection rate has been much higher than reported numbers, since people without symptoms may not have been tested)









United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer


United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




www.worldometers.info





the way you come off is you are sort of wishing death upon people who think differently than you politically. Hopefully not though (not that politics are the end all to those vaccinated and those that are not)


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 21, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> You seem to have all the answers. Just curious if the “red low vax states” are seeing any difference in numbers and deaths compared to “blue utopia” like California and New York?
> 
> Are there any numbers pointing to a second wave of deaths with the delta variant? As the virus mutates, does the fact it has become more contagious equate to it being more virulent?
> 
> ...


Population trolling is bullshit.

How many people are in those two 'blue' states you listed vs those 'red'?

Republicans: Death Cult Trolls:


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 21, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> You seem to have all the answers. Just curious if the “red low vax states” are seeing any difference in numbers and deaths compared to “blue utopia” like California and New York?
> 
> Are there any numbers pointing to a second wave of deaths with the delta variant? As the virus mutates, does the fact it has become more contagious equate to it being more virulent?
> 
> ...


Deaths are low because the vast majority of the elderly are vaccinated and the hospitals are filling with younger people who have better prospects of survival.

I'm not wishing death on anybody, but those who refuse to get vaccinated are a menace to themselves and others. The bottom line is that no matter how red the state is or how stupid the governor, when the hospitals are full, everybody hits the panic button with masks and shutdowns. You seem ignorant of what is about to happen, but many republican politicians are seeing the writing on the wall and coming around, if only to escape blame. Foxnews seems to be undergoing a bit of a transformation on vaccinations too, the vaccinated preaching the antivaxxer message.

99% of the hospitalized are unvaccinated and a third of covid patients have long term issues or long covid syndrome, there are more consequences than death, you can be fucked for life. I might be nasty, but covid is worse.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 21, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Deaths are low because the vast majority of the elderly are vaccinated and the hospitals are filling with younger people who have better prospects of survival.
> 
> I'm not wishing death on anybody, but those who refuse to get vaccinated are a menace to themselves and others. The bottom line is that no matter how red the state is or how stupid the governor, when the hospitals are full, everybody hits the panic button with masks and shutdowns. You seem ignorant of what is about to happen, but many republican politicians are seeing the writing on the wall and coming around, if only to escape blame. Foxnews seems to be undergoing a bit of a transformation on vaccinations too, the vaccinated preaching the antivaxxer message.
> 
> 99% of the hospitalized are unvaccinated and a third of covid patients have long term issues or long covid syndrome, there are more consequences than death, you can be fucked for life. I might be nasty, but covid is worse.



That was a very sensible response. Much appreciated

edit just got home from work: I disagree about being ignorant on the subject though* I think there will be a relative surge heading into fall, but the number of deaths will continue to fall as those infected and unvaccinated will be younger and younger. I asked if the Delta was more virulent because you may have seen data pointing to that (I have not)

There is misinformation floating around saying “Covid is much less deadly now, ” which is one end of the spectrum in conspiracy (I guess the far right end?) but I also cannot sign on to alarmism equating delta to “sudden death” for the unvaccinated, and the need of masking up/locking down to protect the entire population, if the chance of death to someone infected is the same as prior variants.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I disagree about being ignorant on the subject though*
> 
> I asked if the Delta was more virulent because you may have seen data pointing to that (I have not)
> 
> ...if the chance of death to someone infected is the same as prior variants.


So wait, you are saying you are not ignorant of the subject and yet you do not know about the delta variant being three times as contagious as the alpha? Even with articles in the news daily? Government information, independent organizations? 

The chances of death are the same. Just with three times more people getting infected there will be three times more deaths. The infections and deaths would be much more higher but half the population has taken themselves out of the hit list as they are vaccinated. And if you understand the concept of compound interest and how it makes you wealthy you should understand that the increase (and decrease) in percentage of infected people follows a compounded rate.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 21, 2021)

Provincetown COVID-19 cluster grows to 256 confirmed cases, town manager says - The Boston Globe


A COVID-19 cluster in Provincetown that prompted officials there to issue an indoor mask-wearing advisory earlier this week has grown to 256 confirmed cases, a town official said.




www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Provincetown COVID-19 cluster grows to 256 confirmed cases, town manager says - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> A COVID-19 cluster in Provincetown that prompted officials there to issue an indoor mask-wearing advisory earlier this week has grown to 256 confirmed cases, a town official said.
> ...


They said that the vaccine will not stop you from getting the virus. Just that your immune system will be able to fight it off without you needing to go to the hospital. Face it, the only way to protect the non-vaccinated is by everyone wearing masks social distancing, no schools, no football games, no political rallies...


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*Cape Cod COVID-19 cluster grows to more than 130 infected, prompting renewed mitigation efforts*

At the height of its tourist season in the summer months, Provincetown’s population swells from 3,000 year-round residents, to over 60,000 people, according to state data. 

We have a lot of visitors in Town, and given the volume, it's inevitable that cases will continue to pop up over the summer," Morse said last week, after the first cases were reported. 

Morse reported most individuals are experiencing "mild symptoms." According to medical experts, fully vaccinated individuals are far less likely to become severely ill, and hospitalized, if infected with COVID-19.

Nina Hargus, and her husband, Stan, of Sudbury, Massachusetts, were among the influx of tourists who enjoyed the busy Fourth of July weekend in Provincetown.

“It really felt like a pre-COVID Fourth of July in Provincetown,” Hargus said. “Restaurants and bars were packed. The streets were filled with pedestrians, we saw very few masks, and no social distancing.”

In light of the outbreak, officials in Provincetown have issued a new mask advisory, in which masks are now advised indoors where social distancing cannot be achieved. All unvaccinated individuals, including children under the age of 12, are required to wear masks both outdoors in crowded areas where social distancing cannot be achieved and in public indoor spaces.

Local officials are also now "strongly advising" venues with high density, where social distancing is not achievable, to enforce vaccine verification prior to admittance.








Cape Cod COVID-19 cluster grows to more than 130 infected, prompting renewed mitigation efforts


At least 132 individuals who have recently visited Provincetown have tested positive for COVID-19.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jul 21, 2021)

I took it. Makes triangle hand sign, waits for new world order to start... Nothing yet. I'm still hopeful for super powers or anything really. OK has had to come up with novel ways to vaccinate the hesitant/stupid. Free meth or opiate dose with vaccine shot. We just mix up a cocktail. Some people are getting vaccinated 3-4 times in a day now.


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*Massachusetts reports 716 new COVID-19 breakthrough cases in vaccinated individuals*

Massachusetts public health officials reported 716 new COVID-19 breakthrough cases in fully vaccinated individuals in the past week, data from the Department of Public Health shows.

A breakthrough case is when an individual tests positive for COVID-19 after they've been fully vaccinated against the disease.

Numbers from the Massachusetts Department of Public Health show there have been 5,166 cases of COVID-19 in fully vaccinated individuals as of July 17, a significant increase from the 4,450 reported one week earlier.

As of Tuesday, the DPH reported 1,649 new positive COVID-19 cases between July 10 and July 16.

When analyzing the number of overall COVID-19 cases reported by the DPH between July 10 and July 16, the breakthrough cases account for 43.4 percent of all new COVID-19 cases.

Massachusetts doctors say the biggest cause is the arrival of the COVID-19 delta variant, which is twice as infectious than the original virus.

"We also know that people who have the Delta variant actually have 1,000 times the amount of virus in their nose, in their bodies," Dr. Katherine Gergen Barnett with Boston Medical Center said.

Officials in Provincetown have traced at least 132 COVID-19 cases from July 1 to July 16 back to the Cape Cod community, saying that a vast majority of them have been among vaccinated individuals.

Massachusetts hospitals have seen increasing hospitalizations over the past 10 days, but the 7-day average of hospitalizations is only up approximately 20 patients versus the low hit on July 9.

The town issued a public health advisory on Monday asks people to wear masks indoors, regardless of vaccination status and requiring some businesses to request proof of vaccination before allowing people to enter.








Mass. reports 716 new COVID-19 breakthrough cases in vaccinated individuals


A breakthrough case is when an individual tests positive for COVID-19 after they've been fully vaccinated against the disease.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## smokinrav (Jul 21, 2021)

Its how the GQP zombie apocalypse starts! Are you all blind?


----------



## printer (Jul 21, 2021)

*Nearly all recent COVID hospitalizations at UMass Medical Center, other Massachusetts hospitals are unvaccinated, data shows*
The coronavirus pandemic has for months been receding in Massachusetts, but people continue to be diagnosed and treated for COVID-19 in state hospitals, even after becoming fully vaccinated, according to data shared by several Massachusetts hospitals.

But the vast majority of new hospitalizations involving COVID-positive patients are among unvaccinated patients, according to the data.

Across all UMass Memorial Health hospitals, for example, *roughly 3.2% of all patients hospitalized between March 1 and June 14 who were COVID-positive were diagnosed after becoming fully vaccinated,* according to UMass data. *And of those fully vaccinated patients, 1.4% were hospitalized specifically because, or with a primary diagnosis of, COVID-19*, UMass officials said.

It’s not clear how sick these patients — those admitted with symptomatic COVID after becoming fully vaccinated — are, whether they require intensive care or intubation, only that their infections are exceedingly rare as Massachusetts tops more than 4 million fully vaccinated residents.

These cases of post-vaccine infections are so-called “breakthrough” cases. These cases are identified in people who test positive for COVID two or more weeks after their second dose of either the Moderna or the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, or *two or more weeks after the one-dose Johnson & Johnson shot.*

There have been more than 3,700 cases of breakthrough COVID-19 in Massachusetts, according to state data available as recently as June 12. But because the vaccines are extremely effective at preventing severe disease or hospitalization, fewer cases, or COVID-positive test results, are going to be reported, experts have said. It’s likely fully vaccinated people won’t have symptoms even if they do carry the virus, and research suggests that most breakthrough cases will be mild in nature.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced last month that it will no longer be monitoring all reported COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infections, “only those among patients who are hospitalized or die.“

“The national surveillance system relies on passive and voluntary reporting, and data might not be complete or representative,” the CDC says. “Many persons with vaccine breakthrough infections, especially those who are asymptomatic or who experience mild illness, might not seek testing.”

MassLive reached out to hospitals across the state to get a sense of how common breakthrough cases and hospitalizations are. Some hospitals tracking them were willing to share their data when asked while others, like Baystate Health, cited Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, or HIPAA, concerns.

In the eastern part of the state, Tufts Medical Center r*eports only eight fully vaccinated hospital admissions involving patients who tested positive for COVID-19 to date*. Their first fully vaccinated inpatient was admitted in April, according to Jeremy Lechan, a spokesperson for Tufts Medical Center.

*And between April and June 15, the Boston hospital reported 109 COVID-positive admissions*, according to Lechan.

“*So the fully vaccinated patients make up just 7% of patients hospitalized with a positive COVID test*,” Lechan wrote in an email. “However, it is *important to note that most of those 8 fully vaccinated patients were not admitted for COVID-19 — they were either asymptomatic for COVID, were admitted for other medical issues and just happened to test positive for COVID-19 while admitted and/or ended up with a false positive test.”

“So in reality, the number of fully vaccinated inpatients we have had who were admitted for an actual case of COVID-19 is much lower than 8,” *Lechan added.

Data from Massachusetts General Hospital, the state’s largest medical facility, and other Mass General Brigham hospitals were not immediately available.








Nearly all recent COVID hospitalizations at UMass, other hospitals are unvaccinated, data shows


People continue to be diagnosed with COVID in state hospitals after becoming fully vaccinated. But the majority have not gotten shots, data shows.




www.masslive.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> *Vaccine fears fuel exodus from Winkler area*
> *Low German-speaking Mennonite families fleeing jobs, homes for Mexico, Central America nations*
> 
> Prompted both by fears of safety of the vaccines and worries that governments will soon require them to show proof of vaccination to travel, more than 100 Low German-speaking Mennonites from southern Manitoba have left the country in the last three months, with more likely to follow, a Winkler immigration consultant said.
> ...


Didn’t a few run a drug smuggling ring from Mexico to here a few years back?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> Across all UMass Memorial Health hospitals, for example, *roughly 3.2% of all patients hospitalized between March 1 and June 14 who were COVID-positive were diagnosed after becoming fully vaccinated,* according to UMass data.


Kinda weird timeline to use, since it's quite lopsided in terms of general covid rates and vaccination rates. March and April shouldn't even be considered, since few were even fully vaccinated during that time (only around 30% vaxxed on May 1st), but those months also had much higher covid rates than May and June. Based on that, the numbers seem skewed, and don't reflect any current reality.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2021)

I mean why would a hospital putting out some early numbers on June 22, 2021 be using numbers for the couple months prior that were the only ones that people were fully vaccinated?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That was a very sensible response. Much appreciated
> 
> edit just got home from work: I disagree about being ignorant on the subject though* I think there will be a relative surge heading into fall, but the number of deaths will continue to fall as those infected and unvaccinated will be younger and younger. I asked if the Delta was more virulent because you may have seen data pointing to that (I have not)
> 
> There is misinformation floating around saying “Covid is much less deadly now, ” which is one end of the spectrum in conspiracy (I guess the far right end?) but I also cannot sign on to alarmism equating delta to “sudden death” for the unvaccinated, and the need of masking up/locking down to protect the entire population, if the chance of death to someone infected is the same as prior variants.


I still wear a mask (fully vaccinated) when in public even as far as when I pull up to the drive thru window. I do it incase the persons I’m in contact with are not vaccinated for what ever reason. There will come a point (I’m only so accommodating) where I will stop and at that point you had better have been intelligent enough to get the shot. It’s all on you at that point. If for some reason some are unable to tolerate the shot then they will, unfortunately, have to mask up to mitigate the chance they will get it. Times have changed in the world and are not getting better IMO, to the point I’ve stopped telling the kids to have kids, it’s not an easy decision anymore .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 22, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> UK opts not to vaccinate most under-18s against COVID-19
> 
> 
> LONDON (AP) — The British government has decided not to inoculate most children and teenagers against COVID-19 until more safety data on the vaccines become available. Children as young as 12 with severe neuro-disabilities, Down syndrome, immunosuppression and multiple or severe learning...
> ...


Yeah, let’s follow the British government. They’ve done such a stellar job with the pandemic so far.

Delta is coming for you Peej. It’s just a matter of time. Hopefully you’ll be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

*Nearly all recent COVID hospitalizations at UMass Medical Center, other Massachusetts hospitals are unvaccinated, data shows*
The coronavirus pandemic has for months been receding in Massachusetts, but people continue to be diagnosed and treated for COVID-19 in state hospitals, even after becoming fully vaccinated, according to data shared by several Massachusetts hospitals.

But the vast majority of new hospitalizations involving COVID-positive patients are among unvaccinated patients, according to the data.

Across all UMass Memorial Health hospitals, for example, roughly 3.2% of all patients hospitalized between March 1 and June 14 who were COVID-positive were diagnosed after becoming fully vaccinated, according to UMass data. And of those fully vaccinated patients, 1.4% were hospitalized specifically because, or with a primary diagnosis of, COVID-19, UMass officials said.


It’s not clear how sick these patients — those admitted with symptomatic COVID after becoming fully vaccinated — are, whether they require intensive care or intubation, only that their infections are exceedingly rare as Massachusetts tops more than 4 million fully vaccinated residents.


These cases of post-vaccine infections are so-called “breakthrough” cases. These cases are identified in people who test positive for COVID two or more weeks after their second dose of either the Moderna or the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, or two or more weeks after the one-dose Johnson & Johnson shot.


There have been more than 3,700 cases of breakthrough COVID-19 in Massachusetts, according to state data available as recently as June 12. But because the vaccines are extremely effective at preventing severe disease or hospitalization, fewer cases, or COVID-positive test results, are going to be reported, experts have said. It’s likely fully vaccinated people won’t have symptoms even if they do carry the virus, and research suggests that most breakthrough cases will be mild in nature.


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced last month that it will no longer be monitoring all reported COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infections, “only those among patients who are hospitalized or die.“


“The national surveillance system relies on passive and voluntary reporting, and data might not be complete or representative,” the CDC says. “Many persons with vaccine breakthrough infections, especially those who are asymptomatic or who experience mild illness, might not seek testing.”


MassLive reached out to hospitals across the state to get a sense of how common breakthrough cases and hospitalizations are. Some hospitals tracking them were willing to share their data when asked while others, like Baystate Health, cited Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act, or HIPAA, concerns.


In the eastern part of the state, Tufts Medical Center reports only eight fully vaccinated hospital admissions involving patients who tested positive for COVID-19 to date. Their first fully vaccinated inpatient was admitted in April, according to Jeremy Lechan, a spokesperson for Tufts Medical Center.


And between April and June 15, the Boston hospital reported 109 COVID-positive admissions, according to Lechan.


“So the fully vaccinated patients make up just 7% of patients hospitalized with a positive COVID test,” Lechan wrote in an email. “However, it is important to note that most of those 8 fully vaccinated patients were not admitted for COVID-19 — they were either asymptomatic for COVID, were admitted for other medical issues and just happened to test positive for COVID-19 while admitted and/or ended up with a false positive test.”


“So in reality, the number of fully vaccinated inpatients we have had who were admitted for an actual case of COVID-19 is much lower than 8,” Lechan added.


Data from Massachusetts General Hospital, the state’s largest medical facility, and other Mass General Brigham hospitals were not immediately available.








Nearly all recent COVID hospitalizations at UMass, other hospitals are unvaccinated, data shows


People continue to be diagnosed with COVID in state hospitals after becoming fully vaccinated. But the majority have not gotten shots, data shows.




www.masslive.com








PJ Diaz said:


> Kinda weird timeline to use, since it's quite lopsided in terms of general covid rates and vaccination rates. March and April shouldn't even be considered, since few were even fully vaccinated during that time (only around 30% vaxxed on May 1st), but those months also had much higher covid rates than May and June. Based on that, the numbers seem skewed, and don't reflect any current reality.


I would have written the article a little different. But that still does not change reality.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

They are coming out swinging and Fox is feeling the heat.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fox is Killing Us*


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> So wait, you are saying you are not ignorant of the subject and yet you do not know about the delta variant being three times as contagious as the alpha? Even with articles in the news daily? Government information, independent organizations?
> 
> The chances of death are the same. Just with three times more people getting infected there will be three times more deaths. The infections and deaths would be much more higher but half the population has taken themselves out of the hit list as they are vaccinated. And if you understand the concept of compound interest and how it makes you wealthy you should understand that the increase (and decrease) in percentage of infected people follows a compounded rate.


The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.

Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.

Is it safe to say the number of people who caught covid is much higher than those that tested positive for covid? There may be deaths not counted as well, but it’s less likely deaths were underreported (unless you’re China) as Irregular patterns would emerge in countries (like China) but the average is 2% or less so far, and trending downward drastically. Not 2% of the population, 2% of those infected.

So now there is Delta, a strain more contagious, but who is being infected at this point matters a lot. If it’s not any more virulent, it means there will be fewer and fewer cases that require hospitalization, and even less deaths. It’s something to be hopeful and positive about not doom and gloom apocalyptic. The world is getting better everyday


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.
> 
> Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


You are correct in your analysis, but miss the main point, it is healthcare systems being overwhelmed that causes states to shut down and impose mask mandates. Over 75% of those 65 and older have had one dose in the USA, that still leaves a lot of vulnerable older people. Delta though does have the ability to fill hospitals and ICU beds with younger unvaccinated people and children.

We will see more illness and fewer deaths in this wave, but if healthcare systems are overwhelmed the mortality rate skyrockets for everybody.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

They are speaking of the UK or alpha variant, as it is now known, delta is far more contagious.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Why Infectious Coronavirus Variant Worse Than Deadly Variant: Expert (businessinsider.com)
Jan 6, 2021, 9:41 AM
*A top scientist explains why a more infectious coronavirus variant is a bigger problem than a deadlier strain*


The novel coronavirus responsible for the pandemic has mutated. One variant, called B.1.1.7, is more infectious and has forced the UK into lockdown.
The variant has also been discovered in multiple US states and in other countries.
The variant does not appear to be more deadly, and experts believe existing vaccines should work against it.
But Adam Kucharski, an assistant professor at the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine, said that, in general, a variant that's 50% more transmissible is a bigger problem than a variant that's 50% more deadly.
"A really severe disease that one person gets won't necessarily have as much impact as a 'sometimes-severe' disease that a huge number of people get," he told Business Insider.
A more infectious coronavirus variant — like the one quickly spreading through the UK — could deal more damage than a variant that is more deadly, a leading public-health expert has warned.

SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that has spread across the globe like wildfire and killed 1.85 million people worldwide, has mutated, and experts believe that the new variant known as B.1.1.7 is much more infectious.

Scientists blame this variant for the surging numbers of people infected with the virus in the UK, which has seen hospitals filling up with COVID-19 patients, forcing the UK into lockdown. UK government advisors said on December 18 that the UK variant was estimated to have a 71% higher growth rate than other variants. The growth rate is how quickly the number of infections changes daily.

Early studies led by researchers at the London School of Hygiene & Tropical Medicine suggest the variant is unlikely to cause more serious illness, and experts have said vaccines should still work against it. But according to Adam Kucharski, an associate professor at the London School for Hygiene & Tropical Medicine, the ability to spread more easily could make the variant more dangerous than a deadlier strain would be.

Kucharski, a scientific advisor to the UK government, tweeted on December 28 that a SARS-CoV-2 variant that's 50% more transmissible would, in general, be a much bigger problem than a variant that's 50% more deadly.

In an interview with Business Insider on Monday, Kucharski explained his math and described what he thinks needs to happen next.

*Dr. Catherine Schuster-Bruce: What were you trying to say with your tweet?*

Adam Kucharski: I think for me the key message is getting people to understand how much more of a problem an increase in transmission is, especially when we're so close to being able to vaccinate a whole bunch of people.

*Can you explain the maths?*

A general principle for every disease out there is a variant that is 50% more transmissible would, in general, be a much bigger problem than a variant that's 50% more deadly.

I think the point is, a small risk of death with a very large number of people infected, means more deaths than a slightly higher risk of death amongst a much smaller outbreak. A really severe disease that one person gets won't necessarily have as much impact as a 'sometimes-severe' disease that a huge number of people get. It's a trade-off between how many people get it, and what the impact is.

Given where we are with this coronavirus and the fact we've got vaccines, the question is around what the impact is going to be in the window before vaccines become useful. In that situation, higher transmission is, in general, going to be a much bigger problem than the equivalent change in intensity — even if it's not more severe, you end up having more impact than a virus that's spreading more slowly.

*The same principles would apply in the US and the UK?*

Yeah, because essentially they're referring to the underlying epidemic that's happening, which in reality, we just measure a glimpse of with testing.

*Would an infectious-disease expert or genomics expert agree with you?*

Well, I hope so. I think it depends. I mean, there's obviously uncertainty around the exact values here, but I think we've got a clear surge in spread in the UK. So even if it turns out to be something else, you've got that increased transmission, which is an enormous problem when you've got a vaccine on the horizon.

Even if it turns out that some component of it was behavior and another component was changes in the virus, that's still an increase in transmission, which is going to be an accelerating problem to deal with.

I think increasingly there's consensus that something unusual is going on here. If it's genuinely 50% more transmissible, we've got a real problem.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr. Scott Gottlieb says U.S. is ‘vastly underestimating’ level of Covid delta spread (cnbc.com)

*Dr. Scott Gottlieb says U.S. is ‘vastly underestimating’ level of Covid delta spread*

KEY POINTS

“I think we’re vastly underestimating the level of delta spread right now,” Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Friday.
The former FDA chief said vaccinated people who may become infected likely aren’t seeking out testing due to mild symptoms.
“There’s no clear evidence that this is more pathogenic, that it’s causing more serious infections. It’s clearly more virulent, it’s clearly far more contagious,” he said.
Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Friday he believes the U.S. is significantly undercounting the number of Covid delta infections, making it difficult to know whether the highly transmissible strain is causing higher-than-expected hospitalization and death rates.

“We don’t know what the denominator is right now,” Gottlieb said in an interview on “Squawk Box.” “I think we’re vastly underestimating the level of delta spread right now because I think people who are vaccinated, who might develop some mild symptoms or might develop a breakthrough case, by and large are not going out and getting tested. If you’ve been vaccinated and you develop a mild cold right now, you don’t think you have Covid.”

Coronavirus cases in the U.S. have been rising due to the delta variant, with the seven-day average of new daily infections standing at 26,448, according to a CNBC analysis of Johns Hopkins University data. That’s up 67% from a week ago. The weekly average of new daily deaths is up 26% from a week ago, to 273, according to CNBC’s analysis.

“There’s no clear evidence that this is more pathogenic, that it’s causing more serious infections. It’s clearly more virulent, it’s clearly far more contagious” than earlier virus strains, said Gottlieb, who serves on the board of Covid vaccine maker Pfizer.

If younger Americans are becoming sick with the delta variant at higher levels compared with previous points in the pandemic, it’s because “younger people remain unvaccinated,” Gottlieb contended. “When people who are vaccinated do get infected, and there are breakthrough infections, they don’t get as sick. They have protection against severe disease.”

Delta is now the most-common coronavirus strain in the U.S., making up more than 57% of cases in the two weeks from June 20 to July 3. That’s the latest available window on the CDC’s website.

U.S. health officials have sounded the alarm for weeks about the variant’s potential to cut into hard-earned progress in reducing infection rates, which plummeted in the spring as America’s vaccination campaign hit its stride. As of Friday, 48.3% of the country’s population was fully vaccinated and nearly 56% had received at least one dose, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Covid vaccination coverage is higher among the most-vulnerable group of Americans: the elderly. More than 79% of people age 65 and up are fully vaccinated and nearly 89% have had at least one dose, according to the CDC.

The vast majority of U.S. counties with high infection rates right now — defined as at least 100 new cases over the last seven days per 100,000 residents — have vaccinated under 40% of their residents, according to a CNBC analysis completed earlier this week.

In Los Angeles County, officials on Thursday responded to an uptick in cases by reinstating an indoor mask mandate, even for fully vaccinated people. LA County, the nation’s most populous, had lifted its previous mask requirement about a month ago, in conjunction with the state of California ending most of its remaining pandemic restrictions.

Gottlieb said he does not expect many other state or local governments to follow LA County and begin putting in place already-lifted mitigation measures “because there’s not going to be a lot of support for mandates at this point.”

“People who are worried about Covid have largely been vaccinated. I realize not everyone has been able to get vaccinated, but most people have been vaccinated who are worried about this infection,” said Gottlieb, who led the FDA from 2017 to 2019 in the Trump administration.

“People who remain unvaccinated aren’t worried about the infection and don’t want to be wearing masks either. Now, the bottom line, that means this is just going to spread through the population,” he added.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.
> 
> Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


Why are you so focused on deaths?

Do you grow plants?

If your plant is getting messed up by something even if you fix it, that plant would have been better off if you just kept it healthy in the first place. 

I think this translates to humans too. Getting their systems scarred up because people are getting hung up on 'deaths' or whatever other statistical troll that is essentially just cherry picking talking points to convince themselves to not get what has been proven to be a very safe and effective vaccine, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

Should have looked ahead, seems the question was answered already, but here is a take from a person that dealt with this stuff.


nuskool89 said:


> The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.
> 
> Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


You have good points. And I would agree with you except for one thing. Hospitals are filling up again in places where vaccination rates are low. That is the most important metric. Hospitals dealing with covid patients have less resources (mainly nurses) to care for them and the regular patients that need surgeries for some ailment. So the people who need a knee replaced, a heart operation that can wait, these people are left in limbo while the hospitals are dealing with covid.

The people are showing up more in hospitals as there are more younger people infected now. The higher infection rate is because it takes a much less virus count to infect a person. So rather than needing to be with an infected person for ten minutes to get enough virus cells a minute might be enough. And I might as well say right now, yes I know all about it being related to the ventilation, if the air is stagnant or not, I took care of a hospital ventilation system, with about 120 isolation rooms including ICU rooms. I worked with the infection control people regularly and have a pretty good idea of what is involved in keeping people safe from airborne and contact infections, I have been in many infectious patient rooms, thankfully never in our Ebola rooms. (edit: I should say, with a patient. Certified the room was working as designed, air locks, shower for the staff leaving the room, and not a 'take your cloths off and relax under a hot shower' experience' either.

So yes I can see the big picture. I have seen people in ICU rooms and the families say goodbye to some of them. I have seen the round the clock care that these patients need. Let us look at ICU admissions, the chart track admissions with a 7 day rolling average.



The US trajectory is not on a good path it seems. There is room in the system yet to deal with them, but again, with them taking up a fair share of hospital resources other patients will go wanting.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.
> 
> Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


Every unvaccinated person who dies from covid died from a preventable disease.

You guys have turned into a death cult.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.
> 
> Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


Your penis is small


----------



## waktoo (Jul 22, 2021)

noschool...


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

*New Orleans 'strongly recommends' masks as COVID-19 cases rise*
“I am recommending that everyone, regardless of vaccination status, should wear a mask indoors when with people who are not in their immediate household," New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell (D) wrote in a tweet on Wednesday. 

The advisory from officials "strongly recommends" face coverings, putting "the responsibility on individuals themselves" instead of instituting a mandate.

Cantrell’s decision comes as the city has reported its highest seven-day average of virus cases, 117, since February, after dropping to as low as eight last month, according to The Associated Press. 

Local medical officials Jennifer Avegno and Emily Nichols told the newswire that the new rise in cases has led to a shortage of health care workers. 

“Our beds are filling up, [and] our providers are working long, hard hours,” Nichols said.

Louisiana’s health department announced that 5,388 new virus cases, the third-highest it has been since the pandemic and COVID-related hospitalizations has risen up to 844 in the state, the AP noted. 








New Orleans ‘strongly recommends’ masks as COVID-19 cases rise


New Orleans officials are recommending residents resume wearing face masks as COVID-19 cases rise in the city.“I am recommending that everyone, regardless of vaccination status, should wear a …




thehill.com


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Why are you so focused on deaths?
> 
> Do you grow plants?
> 
> ...


Because that’s not how our immune systems work. You don’t go through life living in a bubble. You are constantly exposed to viruses, bacteria, and fungi and your immune system is the sum of the response to that exposure.

I understand your point, I’m not advocating the dismissal of taking precautions with personal health choices. I have nothing against vaccines and look forward to the further development of even more effective implementations.

My point in any of this is not signing on to alarmism and conspiracy, from either political spectrum.

I am not a Republican, I am not a democrat. Too far either way results in foolish world views and blinds people with vitriol toward the “other side.” How easy it is to manipulate populations into a “us vs them” mentality is far more concerning to me than Covid ever will be. I cannot sign on to the wide brush painting of individuals who vote a certain way.

I bring up Delta deaths and hospitalization rates because it’s important to keep real numbers in perspective when going about our daily lives. I am not a pessimist


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Because that’s not how our immune systems work. You don’t go through life living in a bubble. You are constantly exposed to viruses, bacteria, and fungi and your immune system is the sum of the response to that exposure.
> 
> I understand your point, I’m not advocating the dismissal of taking precautions with personal health choices. I have nothing against vaccines and look forward to the further development of even more effective implementations.
> 
> ...


That's the thing, vaccines turn covid into the "Wu Flu", if people get sick at all, many of those who are unvaccinated including many young people will end up in the hospital and might overwhelm the healthcare systems in some areas of low vax rates. It's the highly contagious nature of this variant and the fact restrictions and masks have been dropped in many places that make the threat so acute. When hospitals are overwhelmed the quality of care goes down or is non existent and the mortality rate skyrockets.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2021)

waktoo said:


> noschool...


Numbskull....


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Every unvaccinated person who dies from covid died from a preventable disease.
> 
> You guys have turned into a death cult.


This is tongue in cheek but, every obese person who died from congestive heart failure died from a preventable disease.

All plus sized clothing stores, fast food/most restaurants, and pro body image acceptance groups are part of a death cult.


I can’t even begin to take you seriously if you default to “you guys are a death cult” when I’m not part of any group you want to lump me in to, as you perceive general dialogue on the subject of Covid vaccines and Covid variants as a threat


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Because that’s not how our immune systems work. You don’t go through life living in a bubble. You are constantly exposed to viruses, bacteria, and fungi and your immune system is the sum of the response to that exposure.
> 
> I understand your point, I’m not advocating the dismissal of taking precautions with personal health choices. I have nothing against vaccines and look forward to the further development of even more effective implementations.
> 
> ...


Viruses have an element that's different from most categories of risk, which comes in the form of how much you care about potentially harming another person and their friends/family. The problem is that most americans are insanely selfish and undeservingly entitled, so you see certain arguments coming from certain types. I'm personally fine with not wearing a mask, but I wear it because I know I'd be the biggest piece of shit on the planet if I chose my own cute little pedestal over risking someone else's well being. Take our own Rob Roy for example, his main mantra in his life has to do with trying as hard as he can to not have to care about anyone but himself. It's just pathetic, one of the lowest members of society, imo. Lower than a tweeker thief with underfed children.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's the thing, vaccines turn covid into the "Wu Flu", if people get sick at all, many of those who are unvaccinated including many young people will end up in the hospital and might overwhelm the healthcare systems in some areas of low vax rates. It's the highly contagious nature of this variant and the fact restrictions and masks have been dropped in many places that make the threat so acute. When hospitals are overwhelmed the quality of care goes down or is non existent and the mortality rate skyrockets.


That goes back to my initial post asking if there was data pointing to the delta variant being more virulent. I remember last year there was a huge concern hospitals would have to turn people away and ERs would potentially become too full, etc etc.

Even at the peak of the upswing prior to vaccines being introduced, did that scenario come to fruition on a large scale? Serious question/asking for info

Is there a likelihood of this doomsday full capacity hospitals, given the current circumstances across the globe, where such a large segment of the real “at risk” population is now vaccinated?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That goes back to my initial post asking if there was data pointing to the delta variant being more virulent. I remember last year there was a huge concern hospitals would have to turn people away and ERs would potentially become too full, etc etc.
> 
> Even at the peak of the upswing prior to vaccines being introduced, did that scenario come to fruition on a large scale? Serious question/asking for info
> 
> Is there a likelihood of this doomsday full capacity hospitals, given the current circumstances across the globe, where such a large segment of the real “at risk” population is now vaccinated?


No one knows what’s going to happen . The more fools who want to remain unvaccinated the more chance Another more deadly variant appears . What if the current vaccines don’t work against a new variant ? This is the dealings of death cult at work. If that happens we are all even more fucked all because people refused a vaccine. These people need to be rounded up and locked up now.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> My point in any of this is not signing on to alarmism and conspiracy, from either political spectrum.
> 
> I bring up Delta deaths and hospitalization rates because it’s important to keep real numbers in perspective when going about our daily lives. I am not a pessimist


Here's my perspective. 625,000 American deaths and 4.16 million global deaths is alarming. It's important to keep those numbers in perspective when going about our daily lives. I'm not a pessimist, I'm a realist.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Here's my perspective. 625,000 American deaths and 4.16 million global deaths is alarming. It's important to keep those numbers in perspective when going about our daily lives. I'm not a pessimist, I'm a realist.


Exactly. Don’t forget the 194,000,000 infected (or well, confirmed positive via testing* as there are probably way more than that)

So keeping those numbers you just gave in perspective, what is the likelihood of you

a) contracting the virus

b) being hospitalized by the virus

c) dying from the virus

in a world population of somewhere close to 7.6 Billion, and a US population of around 330 million.

Now factor in the reality that all of this is moving forward, not backward, considering the amount of people who have already been exposed who didn’t die, and that those newly exposed are likely vaccinated, or young and healthy.

Is being optimistic about the near future and beyond more realistic than being fearful of Covid at this point, given the data?


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

You haven't even included the most important factor in your list.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That goes back to my initial post asking if there was data pointing to the delta variant being more virulent. I remember last year there was a huge concern hospitals would have to turn people away and ERs would potentially become too full, etc etc.
> 
> Even at the peak of the upswing prior to vaccines being introduced, did that scenario come to fruition on a large scale? Serious question/asking for info
> 
> Is there a likelihood of this doomsday full capacity hospitals, given the current circumstances across the globe, where such a large segment of the real “at risk” population is now vaccinated?


I feel hurt you answered other's posts but not mine. 

But I won't take it to heart. Here is a few documents to answer the questions you asked.



*Reduced sensitivity of SARS-CoV-2 variant Delta to antibody neutralization*
We examined its sensitivity to monoclonal antibodies (mAbs) and to antibodies present in sera from COVID-19 convalescent individuals or vaccine recipients, in comparison to other viral strains. Variant Delta was resistant to neutralization by some anti-NTD and anti-RBD mAbs including Bamlanivimab, which were impaired in binding to the Spike. Sera from convalescent patients collected up to 12 months post symptoms were 4 fold less potent against variant Delta, relative to variant Alpha (B.1.1.7). Sera from individuals having received one dose of Pfizer or AstraZeneca vaccines barely inhibited variant Delta. Administration of two doses generated a neutralizing response in 95% of individuals, with titers 3 to 5 fold lower against Delta than Alpha. Thus, variant Delta spread is associated with an escape to antibodies targeting non-RBD and RBD Spike epitopes. 








Reduced sensitivity of SARS-CoV-2 variant Delta to antibody neutralization - Nature


The SARS-CoV-2 Delta variant partially evades neutralization by several monoclonal antibodies and by sera from individuals who have had COVID-19, but two doses of anti-COVID-19 vaccines still generate a strong neutralizing response.




www.nature.com





*Emerging SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern and potential intervention approaches*
The major variant of concerns (VOCs) have shared mutations in severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) spike proteins, mostly on the S1 unit and resulted in higher transmissibility rate and affect viral virulence and clinical outcome. The spike protein mutations and other non-structural protein mutations in the VOCs may lead to escape approved vaccinations in certain extend. We will discuss these VOC mutations and discuss the need for combination therapeutic strategies targeting viral cycle and immune host responses. 

The S1 mutations significantly increases the binding affinity to ACE2 while showing lower affinity to neutralizing antibodies [17,18,19,20,21], suggesting a possible explanation for their occurring higher transmissibility and virulence [22, 23]. 








Emerging SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern and potential intervention approaches - Critical Care


The major variant of concerns (VOCs) have shared mutations in severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2) spike proteins, mostly on the S1 unit and resulted in higher transmissibility rate and affect viral virulence and clinical outcome. The spike protein mutations and other...




ccforum.biomedcentral.com












*The danger of the Delta variant*
*Q: You were recently quoted on PRI’s The World as saying, “The emergency of Delta is catastrophic.” Just how worried should we be?


A: *Delta is highly transmissible—about 60% more so than the previously dominant Alpha, which was itself more transmissible than the original virus—and more virulent.

Delta’s higher transmissibility means it can infect people before we get to offer them protection with vaccines—and the vast majority of the world has not yet been vaccinated. It appears that, in comparison with the previously dominant virus, Delta produces higher viral loads earlier in infection, which may mean that it’s even more infectious during the period when people don’t yet realize they’re infected. It also appears that Delta is more able to cause so-called breakthrough infections in vaccinated people, although, fortunately, the resulting infections are comparatively mild.

Delta’s greater virulence means that unvaccinated people who become infected will be sicker and the burden on the health care system will be greater. Evidence suggests, for example, that an unvaccinated person with Delta infection is roughly twice as likely to require hospital treatment than a person infected with the previously dominant variant.

In the U.S., the communities most at risk are those that are undervaccinated, predominantly in the South. Unfortunately, those communities also tend to be the ones with high rates of comorbidities, such as obesity and diabetes, which are likely to render folks more vulnerable. We should also remember that people who are unvaccinated may also be struggling with vaccine access and work in jobs that place them at higher risk of infection.








The danger of the Delta variant


The Delta variant of the coronavirus has been spreading rapidly throughout the U.S. and worldwide. Epidemiologist William Hanage discusses the threat.




www.hsph.harvard.edu





*Progressive Increase in Virulence of Novel SARS-CoV-2 Variants in Ontario, Canada*
*Background* The period from February to June 2021 was one during which initial wild-type SARS-CoV-2 strains were supplanted in Ontario, Canada, first by variants of concern (VOC) with the N501Y mutation (Alpha/B1.1.17, Beta/B.1.351 and Gamma/P.1 variants), and then by the Delta/B.1.617 variant. The increased transmissibility of these VOCs has been documented but data for increased virulence is limited. We used Ontario’s COVID-19 case data to evaluate the virulence of these VOCs compared to non-VOC SARS-CoV-2 infections, as measured by risk of hospitalization, intensive care unit (ICU) admission, and death. 

*Results* Compared to non-VOC SARS-CoV-2 strains, the adjusted elevation in risk associated with N501Y-positive variants was 59% (49-69%) for hospitalization; 105% (82-134%) for ICU admission; and 61% (40-87%) for death. Increases with Delta variant were more pronounced: 120% (93-153%) for hospitalization; 287% (198-399%) for ICU admission; and 137% (50-230%) for death. 









Progressive Increase in Virulence of Novel SARS-CoV-2 Variants in Ontario, Canada


Background The period from February to June 2021 was one during which initial wild-type SARS-CoV-2 strains were supplanted in Ontario, Canada, first by variants of concern (VOC) with the N501Y mutation (Alpha/B1.1.17, Beta/B.1.351 and Gamma/P.1 variants), and then by the Delta/B.1.617 variant...




www.medrxiv.org


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> You haven't even included the most important factor in your list.


Access to medical treatment/vaccines? Or maybe daily deaths?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

My bad @printer i spent my lunch responding to a couple I’ll vest time in a response after work. You spend time putting together pretty detailed responses and deserve the same


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Because that’s not how our immune systems work. You don’t go through life living in a bubble. You are constantly exposed to viruses, bacteria, and fungi and your immune system is the sum of the response to that exposure.
> 
> I understand your point, I’m not advocating the dismissal of taking precautions with personal health choices. I have nothing against vaccines and look forward to the further development of even more effective implementations.
> 
> ...


Over 600,000 dead Americans is not a good enough reason to have a little alarm?

If so please explain why it is not.


----------



## mooray (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Access to medical treatment/vaccines? Or maybe daily deaths?


Giving it to someone else.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Over 600,000 dead Americans is not a good enough reason to have a little alarm?
> 
> If so please explain why it is not.


Diminishing alarm* /a calmer view after living through the last year 


lll come back I’m at work


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> My bad @printer i spent my lunch responding to a couple I’ll vest time in a response after work


No big deal, I find I wish I had more time to get things done also but only so much free time in the day. Speaking of time I used some to answer your questions. It does seem there is data saying Delta is worse in being more infectious, needing more medical resources and worse outcomes. After all, it is not a binary result, you are OK or dead. My sister got SARS way back when and she came close to death but recovered. She has scared lungs now because of it. It seems Covid also has long term negative outcomes that we are just beginning to grasp. 

I did read (might be in the articles I quoted) that anyone not infected will get the Delta or another variant. It is just a question of when. I found more articles (I really like scholarly articles/papers) but, got other stuff to do.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Diminishing alarm* /a calmer view after living through the last year
> 
> lll come back I’m at work


There is less alarm as half our population is protected and will not come to harm to a great extent. The the other half think it is of little concern so that adds up to less concern overall. But if you are talking about political leaders, hospital executives, people in charge of keeping us safe, yes they see the new variants with greater concern.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Diminishing alarm* /a calmer view after living through the last year
> 
> 
> lll come back I’m at work


No worries, work > riu.

Calmer is great and all, but until our family and friends and fellow citizens are finally safe from the constant assault of propaganda aimed to drive them into being very unsafe during this pandemic, I am not sure there is any way but to act like a smoke alarm until people wake up from the spam attack death trolls.


----------



## 1212ham (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Exactly. Don’t forget the 194,000,000 infected (or well, confirmed positive via testing* as there are probably way more than that)
> 
> So keeping those numbers you just gave in perspective, what is the likelihood of you
> 
> ...


The global Covid pandemic is not about ME !!!!


----------



## HGCC (Jul 22, 2021)

We got too many people hanimal, that's why. My alarm grows weaker by the day.

I'm just gonna call this reverse idiocracy. Its dumb not to get the vaccine. From what I gather there has been a pretty dramatic uptick in hospitalization among young people with the new variety (couldn't say on deaths). The people that had the vaccine are fairing quite a bit better, most hospitalizations are among the un-vaccinated. So do dumb shit, deal with the results. There's a chance it decreases those dumb shit genes from the overall human gene pool and we wind up better off.

Man its a grumpy damn day.


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Diminishing alarm* /a calmer view after living through the last year
> 
> 
> lll come back I’m at work


*Living Evidence - SARS-CoV-2 variants*
Virulence/severity or duration of disease compared with wild type -

Estimated risk of hospitalisation doubled compared to Alpha*^ and higher odds of oxygen requirement, intensive care unit admission, or death*^
Estimated vaccine effectiveness against hospital admission and effectiveness against severe outcomes*^
Resistant against Bamlanivimab*^ and efficiently inhibited by Etesevimab, Imdevimab and by Casirivimab/Imdevimab*^
Estimated viral load ~1000 times higher than other strains*^
Emerging evidence to suggest symptoms can differ to wild type*^






__





Living Evidence - SARS-CoV-2 variants


Viruses constantly change through mutation and over time, new variants of a virus are expected to occur. Some variants have characteristics that have a significant impact on transmissibility, severity of disease and effectiveness of vaccines. This table includes information on variants that are...




aci.health.nsw.gov.au





The links are active in the table.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This is tongue in cheek but, every obese person who died from congestive heart failure died from a preventable disease.
> 
> All plus sized clothing stores, fast food/most restaurants, and pro body image acceptance groups are part of a death cult.
> 
> ...


Irrelevant. Also a false equivalence. 

Did you know that the strongest predictive factor in whether or not a person accepts the vaccine is their level of education. The less educated listen to Trump. Ignorance is also preventable. Your kind are fostering diseases that affect all of us and dying from them for no good reason.

You guys are a death cult.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> That goes back to my initial post asking if there was data pointing to the delta variant being more virulent. I remember last year there was a huge concern hospitals would have to turn people away and ERs would potentially become too full, etc etc.
> 
> Even at the peak of the upswing prior to vaccines being introduced, did that scenario come to fruition on a large scale? Serious question/asking for info
> 
> Is there a likelihood of this doomsday full capacity hospitals, given the current circumstances across the globe, where such a large segment of the real “at risk” population is now vaccinated?


Oh horse shit.

There were plenty of hot spots in this country where local hospitals had to refuse new patients. 

You guys are a death cult.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This is tongue in cheek but, every obese person who died from congestive heart failure died from a preventable disease.
> 
> All plus sized clothing stores, fast food/most restaurants, and pro body image acceptance groups are part of a death cult.
> 
> ...


I bet youre not racist but


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 22, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Your penis is small


Great point, beat (no pun intended) me too it. Lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> The fact it’s more contagious has nothing to do with how virulent it is. You’re so caught up in being right you’re missing the point. If the majority of the population above 45 is vaccinated, even if people are getting infected it doesn’t translate to more deaths. You can’t fake the reality that the younger you are the less serious covid is. It’s staggering how few people have passed away who are under 45. When you get down to 25 and below it’s an even lower death rate.
> 
> Think of how many people were exposed last year prior to vaccines. In the first few waves where the most at risk people passed away quickly in many populations across the world, what was the chance of death? At its peak moving through the world population pre vaccine what was the percentage of those infected that passed away? What percentage had to be hospitalized? Remove emotion for a minute and think of the bigger picture.
> 
> ...


No it’s not the covid alone that brought me to this sad conclusion, it’s just another thing that in the last few years, has led me to believe, this life, as we know it, is coming to an end and we did caused it and are too stupid/selfish to honestly try and fix it. But as fog and everyone else said, covid is one thing that can be fixed and only idiots would not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> this life, as we know it, is coming to an end


would you like to play a game?

global thermonuclear war perhaps?? lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> No it’s not the covid alone that brought me to this sad conclusion, it’s just another thing that in the last few years, has led me to believe, this life, as we know it, is coming to an end and we did caused it and are too stupid/selfish to honestly try and fix it. But as fog and everyone else said, covid is one thing that can be fixed and only idiots would not.


and imagine if these maga morons were the majority during polio and measles outbreaks. we might not be around now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

Food for thought and something for the vaccine "hesitant" to consider, also perhaps some of the reason for the panic on the right about vaccines and a sudden change in attitude. This also makes me wonder abut the CDC's guidance on masks.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says*

Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says (cnbc.com)


KEY POINTS

The delta Covid variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases seen by experts.
Currently, the more infectious variant makes up more than 83% of sequenced cases in the U.S.
97% of people admitted to hospitals with Covid symptoms are unvaccinated.
The delta Covid variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases ever seen by scientists, the director of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Thursday.
The variant is highly contagious, largely because people infected with the delta strain can carry up to 1,000 times more virus in their nasal passages than those infected with the original strain, according to new data.

“The delta variant is more aggressive and much more transmissible than previously circulating strains,” CDC Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky told reporters at a briefing Thursday. “It is one of the most infectious respiratory viruses we know of, and that I have seen in my 20 year career.”

The delta variant has spread quickly through the U.S., accounting for more than 83% of sequenced cases in the U.S. right now, up from 50% the week of July 3.

The seven-day average of new cases is up about 53% from last week, currently at 37,674 new cases per day. Hospitalizations are up 32% from last week at about 3,500 per day and deaths have also increased 19% in the same time frame to about 240 per day.


“This virus has no incentive to let up, and it remains in search of the next vulnerable person to infect,” Walensky said.

The virus is ripping through U.S. counties with low vaccination rates, while counties with high vaccination rates are seeing lower rates of new cases.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Food for thought and something for the vaccine "hesitant" to consider, also perhaps some of the reason for the panic on the right about vaccines and a sudden change in attitude. This also makes me wonder abut the CDC's guidance on masks.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says*
> 
> ...


we're gonna have to seriously go thru the voting rolls of repubs after covid is done. lots of them are the victims or the ignorant sheeple of the trump flu.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

printer said:


> You have good points. And I would agree with you except for one thing. Hospitals are filling up again in places where vaccination rates are low. That is the most important metric. Hospitals dealing with covid patients have less resources (mainly nurses) to care for them and the regular patients that need surgeries for some ailment. So the people who need a knee replaced, a heart operation that can wait, these people are left in limbo while the hospitals are dealing with covid.
> 
> The people are showing up more in hospitals as there are more younger people infected now. The higher infection rate is because it takes a much less virus count to infect a person. So rather than needing to be with an infected person for ten minutes to get enough virus cells a minute might be enough. And I might as well say right now, yes I know all about it being related to the ventilation, if the air is stagnant or not, I took care of a hospital ventilation system, with about 120 isolation rooms including ICU rooms. I worked with the infection control people regularly and have a pretty good idea of what is involved in keeping people safe from airborne and contact infections, I have been in many infectious patient rooms, thankfully never in our Ebola rooms. (edit: I should say, with a patient. Certified the room was working as designed, air locks, shower for the staff leaving the room, and not a 'take your cloths off and relax under a hot shower' experience' either.
> 
> ...


Great response and all valid points. I remember reading about several isolated incidents in US cities with at-capacity ERs for periods of time; was it Boston? Also stories of elderly Italians over a certain age being turned away/told to stay at home when Italy was really getting hammered. You seem skilled at finding it, is there data that hospitals kept showing what capacity the ER was at week over week? Itd be interesting to see a nationwide graph showing what percentage of ERs were near or at capacity through the worst times to see how close we were to passing/failing stress tests in the whole system

That same subject about patients with other needs (knee replacement or heart procedures not getting treatment) directly affected me last summer. But not because the hospitals were at capacity, rather the one I needed was intentionally kept empty as possible through restrictions on procedures allowed. Though, I don’t really fault state or local officials for mandating certain restrictions or being “too safe” in the first part of covid, as we lacked data.

I also wonder how many people died because they didn’t seek treatment/testing for whatever ailed them, over fear of being exposed if they went to the hospital.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I remember reading about several isolated incidents in US cities


it's also rural america. 1 MD to cover a bunch of sq miles with 1 ICU bed.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Giving it to someone else.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> Food for thought and something for the vaccine "hesitant" to consider, also perhaps some of the reason for the panic on the right about vaccines and a sudden change in attitude. This also makes me wonder abut the CDC's guidance on masks.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Delta variant is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known, CDC director says*
> 
> ...


Wow I read this same article just before responding earlier. It prompted me to look over at the UK. Delta has been dominant over there for months. This article









Coronavirus infections rising exponentially in England - REACT study | Imperial News | Imperial College London


The number of people infected with the coronavirus is increasing rapidly in England, doubling every 11 days.




www.imperial.ac.uk





shares a study done on 100,000 British that determined between May and June, Delta was already 90% dominant. Sure enough, if you look at the daily deaths on google they have in fact ticked up since May. In a positive light though, the percentile increase compared to prior upward swings is now exponentially lower. Children, who are unvaccinated, fortunately didn’t die or become hospitalized with the new variant:









Covid: Children's extremely low risk confirmed by study


The overall risk of death is around two in a million children, scientists looking at England's data estimate.



www.google.com





So that’s why the consideration of “who” is infected at this point matters too, and should provide a sense of optimism. If our elderly population is vaccinated, our at risk population is vaccinated or continuing to adhere to their personal safety requirements, the return to normal doesn’t necessarily hang solely on the “unvaccinated.”


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Great response and all valid points. I remember reading about several isolated incidents in US cities with at-capacity ERs for periods of time; was it Boston? Also stories of elderly Italians over a certain age being turned away/told to stay at home when Italy was really getting hammered. You seem skilled at finding it, is there data that hospitals kept showing what capacity the ER was at week over week? Itd be interesting to see a nationwide graph showing what percentage of ERs were near or at capacity through the worst times to see how close we were to passing/failing stress tests in the whole syste
> 
> That same subject about patients with other needs (knee replacement or heart procedures not getting treatment) directly affected me last summer. But not because the hospitals were at capacity, rather the one I needed was intentionally kept empty as possible through restrictions on procedures allowed. Though, I don’t really fault state or local officials for mandating certain restrictions or being “too safe” in the first part of covid, as we lacked data.
> 
> I also wonder how many people died because they didn’t seek treatment/testing for whatever ailed them, over fear of being exposed if they went to the hospital.


There is a site that kept track of covid that I liked but they quit collecting data as it looked like covid was beat. Or at least it seemed.

Our Data | The COVID Tracking Project

"In the past few months, our teams spent extra time researching federal datasets that cover the metrics we have been tracking for a year in the various wings of our project, and have assembled a series of guides to the data produced by federal public health agencies. Our data summary page will soon link to a directory of comparable federal datasets and dashboards. We have also collected links to all our posts about federal data, along with recordings and slides for six training sessions on various federal datasets, to help our data users make the transition to federal data. For everyday users, we’ve written a short primer on easy-to-use federal COVID-19 datasets and interpretations that can take the place of our daily tweets and weekly updates."









Analysis & updates | Federal COVID Data 101: How to Find Data







covidtracking.com





I haven't checked out the link they give, this is the first time I noticed it. As the site says, it is not easy to get all the information as some states do not collect or publish some data. Another site that used to have ICU capacity and other data is now reporting on vaccinations and risk level.

https://covidactnow.org/?s=20911012

Articles on covid here, I wonder about some of their advertising but I guess you have to pay the bills.









Home - Thailand Medical News


Thailand Medical News




www.thailandmedical.news


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 22, 2021)

Yep you found it. Within that COVID tracker site was this:









HHS Protect Public Data Hub


Discover, analyze and download data from HHS Protect Public Data Hub. Download in CSV, KML, Zip, GeoJSON, GeoTIFF or PNG. Find API links for GeoServices, WMS, and WFS. Analyze with charts and thematic maps. Take the next step and create StoryMaps and Web Maps.



protect-public.hhs.gov





but it looks like it’s not active either? Unless it just won’t load for me


----------



## printer (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Yep you found it. Within that COVID tracker site was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it and it would not finish its thing, but then again my desktop is on its last legs with Win 10 and the virus software.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

*Fox News Backtracks As Covid-19 Surges*





The Biden administration and experts are sounding the alarm about how media misinformation is contributing to the recent rise in cases of the coronavirus. Experts argue politicizing the vaccine and discouraging its use undermines this key safety method at the very same time the nation could have put the virus on its back for good. MSNBC’s Ari Melber breaks down Fox News’ mixed messaging on the virus and the cost of this kind of false rhetoric.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Yep you found it. Within that COVID tracker site was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to understand this information as badly as some of your kind undemand reports from Israel's heath services.

You guys are a death cult.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Fox News Backtracks As Covid-19 Surges*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"switch off news and the epidemic just goes away"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 22, 2021)

*The Only Thing Spreading Faster Than Covid Variants Is Covid Misinformation*


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *The Only Thing Spreading Faster Than Covid Variants Is Covid Misinformation*


I know right!..









AP FACT CHECK: Biden goes too far in assurances on vaccines


WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden offered an absolute guarantee Wednesday that people who get their COVID-19 vaccines are completely protected from infection, sickness and death from the coronavirus.




apnews.com


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know right!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still beats the other guy.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and imagine if these maga morons were the majority during polio and measles outbreaks. we might not be around now.


Ya I mentioned that earlier re polio......I just don’t get it . I’m getting the shingles shot next month as well just to be safe.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 23, 2021)

printer said:


> Still beats the other guy.


Can't disagree there, but at the same time I hope "the other guy" didn't somehow set the standard for the current guy. That would be scary.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know right!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Death cult troll need Biden to use some kind of warning label like on tv drug ads?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I know right!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean Hannity says it’s ok to get the vaccine now, so there’s no reason to be skeerd anymore.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> would you like to play a game?
> 
> global thermonuclear war perhaps?? lol


I don’t think I would enjoy that game .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Because that’s not how our immune systems work. You don’t go through life living in a bubble. You are constantly exposed to viruses, bacteria, and fungi and your immune system is the sum of the response to that exposure.
> 
> I understand your point, I’m not advocating the dismissal of taking precautions with personal health choices. I have nothing against vaccines and look forward to the further development of even more effective implementations.
> 
> ...


Dumb.

You don’t have to die from covid to have it ruin your life.









Montreal study to examine long-term effects of COVID-19 - Montreal | Globalnews.ca


Over a year, researchers will follow 200 people who were sick with the virus, to better understand why they continue to experience certain symptoms long after being first infected.




globalnews.ca





I’m sure you’ll be ok though…


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya I mentioned that earlier re polio......I just don’t get it . I’m getting the shingles shot next month as well just to be safe.


i've been kinda waiting for this covid to let up a bit but the shingles vax is on my to do list as well. i htink it's a 2 shot series ??


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 23, 2021)

printer said:


> Still beats the other guy.


Door #1 A UV light and a shot glass of bleach will cure Covid.
Door #2 The vaccine will save your life. 
What door would you pick? Lol
Everything beats the other guy!!! 
I think PJ should stick to setting up the speakers and drums.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I don’t think I would enjoy that game .


that line was from War Games: pretty good 80's movie


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've been kinda waiting for this covid to let up a bit but the shingles vax is on my to do list as well. i htink it's a 2 shot series ??


He didn’t mention 2 shots ! Oh well, better than a painful face rash for months .


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> He didn’t mention 2 shots ! Oh well, better than a painful face rash for months .


yeah , a neighbor got shingles. that shit is nasty. well worth getting a shot(s) to not get it


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Wow I read this same article just before responding earlier. It prompted me to look over at the UK. Delta has been dominant over there for months. This article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to put unvaccinated in quotes as if to indicate dubiousness. You retards are simply unvaccinated for whatever dumbshit reason. No doubt there so no need for quotes


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yeah , a neighbor got shingles. that shit is nasty. well worth getting a shot(s) to not get it


When I had it about 7 years ago, it started out on my chest, about the size of a dime. Then it appeared to travel up to my right shoulder, down to my elbow, then back up to my shoulder (along tricep) and on to my right shoulder blade. It stopped at the shoulder blade and was about the size of my palm. It was an intense burning sensation, like a hot knife piercing it and a mad dog coming along and biting it for good measure. It lasted for a couple weeks. I consumed the most weed ever during this time. 

There is a bit of post herpetic neuralgia on my shoulder blade, just out of reach from both hands to scratch. So a telescopic scratcher is used instead. 

I can't imagine getting it on your face or panty line. 

When I see my doctor again, I'll enquire as to whether I should get the shingles vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks like the republicans are panicking, perhaps now more black people in Alabama have been vaccinated, it's now more of a white problem. It's now the problem of the people they lied to, who vote for them and who are becoming sick and dying. Not many will die this time around, but many more will have near death experiences and quite a few will be maimed for for life or have long covid syndrome and they will vote in the future, or stay home.

Forget masks and lockdowns in Alabama, vaccines are the only way out of exponential infection.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alabama governor says ‘it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks’ as pandemic worsens - POLITICO

*Alabama governor says ‘it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks’ as pandemic worsens*
*“I can’t make you take care of yourself,” Republican Kay Ivey said of her state’s residents who have yet to receive their shots.*

Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey issued an impassioned plea for residents of her state to get vaccinated against Covid-19, arguing it was “time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks” for the disease’s continued spread.

“I want folks to get vaccinated. That’s the cure. That prevents everything,” Ivey, a Republican, told reporters in Birmingham, Ala., on Thursday.

“Why would we want to mess around with just temporary stuff?” she said. “We don’t need to encourage people to just go halfway with curing this disease. Let’s get it done. And we know what it takes to get it done.”

Ivey went on to describe the shots as “safe” and “effective,” saying: “The data proves that it works. [It] doesn’t cost you anything. It saves lives.”

But the remarks from the governor grew more pointed when she was pressed on what it would take for greater numbers of Alabamans to get their shots.

*“I don’t know. You tell me,” Ivey said. “Folks [are] supposed to have common sense. But it’s time to start blaming the unvaccinated folks, not the regular folks. It’s the unvaccinated folks that are letting us down.”*

Alabama remains the state with perhaps the lowest vaccination rate in the country, according to the CDC: Only 39.6 percent of its residents 12 and older have been fully vaccinated, compared to the 48.8 percent of Americans nationally who have gotten their shots.

On Thursday, Ivey told reporters she had “done all I know how to do” to boost her state’s vaccination numbers.

“I can encourage you to do something,” she said, “but I can’t make you take care of yourself.”

Federal health officials in recent days have warned of a “pandemic of the unvaccinated” as the highly infectious Delta variant of the coronavirus surges across the country.

The Delta variant now represents more than 83 percent of the virus circulating in the United States, according to the CDC, and unvaccinated people account for 97 percent of coronavirus-related hospitalizations and deaths nationally.

Meanwhile, the White House has hardened its rhetoric toward social media companies such as Facebook and conservative media including Fox News, urging them to stop the proliferation of misinformation about the vaccine.

A senior spokesperson for House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and a White House official tested positive for Covid-19 this week, and the Capitol’s chief physician is considering reimposing a mask recommendation inside the complex.

Asked on Thursday about the possibility of a mask mandate for vaccinated Americans, President Joe Biden told reporters his administration would “follow the science.” Government health experts, he said, were “looking at all possibilities.”


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Can't disagree there, but at the same time I hope "the other guy" didn't somehow set the standard for the current guy. That would be scary.


No, not a high bar. But Joe is not everyone's first choice, not that there was another clear winner in the pack. The primary process has more people deciding who tilt more to the extremes. So Joe comes with his warts and all. So holding him up to an ideal after the last guy tried to set the house on fire, I will give him some slack as long as the government is more or less functioning.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

*Too Little Too Late For Republicans Finally Advocating Covid Vaccines?*





Months after they became available and as Covid is ravaging southern states due to the Delta variant, conservative Republicans are beginning to advocate for Covid vaccines. James Carville and Tim Miller join to discuss.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Too Little Too Late For Republicans Finally Advocating Covid Vaccines?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, scientists will once again come in after a dictator and figure out a way to save the asses of the idiots left over when they realize the mess they made.

It is just nice that this is not like all of human history and our democracy held the line and the leading scientists who stood up to the dictator were not literally purged for making Dear Leader look bad. 

We can just pick up and move forward.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nah, scientists will once again come in after a dictator and figure out a way to save the asses of the idiots left over when they realize the mess they made.
> 
> It is just nice that this is not like all of human history and our democracy held the line and the leading scientists who stood up to the dictator were not literally purged for making Dear Leader look bad.
> 
> We can just pick up and move forward.


This is hurting the republicans badly, but at an awful price. When their low vax red states with low vax, no masks with no restrictions are being hammered with exponential infection, all Hell will break loose. It's gonna be bad everywhere, but in some places it's gonna be a catastrophe. Joe is surging help, vaccines and antivirals to the hot spots because he can and is a normal president, but unless they adopt NPI's like masks and lockdowns, it might not help them much, if infection rates are exponential.

Some will die, but many elderly are vaccinated (and wondering about the GOP) and it's younger people who are getting hammered the most. Many 30 to 60 year old unvaccinated republicans are gonna be maimed and have near death experiences or will have family and friends who will. Such things often come with an "attitude adjustment" and a realization in some, that these cocksuckers tried to murder them with bullshit.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This is hurting the republicans badly, but at an awful price. When their low vax red states with low vax, no masks with no restrictions are being hammered with exponential infection, all Hell will break loose. It's gonna be bad everywhere, but in some places it's gonna be a catastrophe. Joe is surging help, vaccines and antivirals to the hot spots because he can and is a normal president, but unless they adopt NPI's like masks and lockdowns, it might not help them much, if infection rates are exponential.
> 
> Some will die, but many elderly are vaccinated (and wondering about the GOP) and it's younger people who are getting hammered the most. Many 30 to 60 year old unvaccinated republicans are gonna be maimed and have near death experiences or will have family and friends who will. Such things often come with an "attitude adjustment" and a realization in some, that these cocksuckers tried to murder them with bullshit.


We will see.


----------



## printer (Jul 23, 2021)

*Tennessee resuming nearly all adolescent vaccine advocacy*
Tennessee is resuming almost all of its adolescent vaccine advocacy efforts, a top health official announced on Friday, following backlash for the state's reported plans to suspend outreach. 

Tennessee Health Commissioner Lisa Piercey told reporters that the state will return to promoting all vaccines for children and hosting vaccination events on school property, including some next week, after a “pause.” 

But the agency will permanently stop distributing 11 social media posts directed at children by showing them without a parent, she added. 

“Everything else was paused and is now resumed,” Piercey said. 

“I want to assure you that the department’s commitment to immunization is completely unchanged,” she added. 

The Tennessean reported earlier this month that the Tennessee Department of Health planned to stop its outreach advocating for vaccines for adolescents against all diseases, including COVID-19, sparking nationwide outrage.

The article, which cited an internal report and agency emails, said the halt in vaccine advocacy followed criticism over immunization efforts directed toward minors, including by lawmakers. 

Piercey said during the briefing that the pause in outreach “over the last few weeks” revolved around communication and marketing, noting “we have not slowed down our vaccination efforts.”








Tennessee resuming nearly all adolescent vaccine advocacy


Tennessee is resuming almost all of its adolescent vaccine advocacy efforts, a top health official announced on Friday, following backlash for the state’s reported plans to suspend …




thehill.com


----------



## waktoo (Jul 23, 2021)

printer said:


> *Tennessee resuming nearly all adolescent vaccine advocacy*
> Tennessee is resuming almost all of its adolescent vaccine advocacy efforts, a top health official announced on Friday, following backlash for the state's reported plans to suspend outreach.
> 
> Tennessee Health Commissioner Lisa Piercey told reporters that the state will return to promoting all vaccines for children and hosting vaccination events on school property, including some next week, after a “pause.”
> ...


I wonder if they're going to reinstate the Dr. they fired over this 10 days ago...

Or if they're about to have the pants sued off of 'em...









Tennessee health official says she was fired after efforts to get teens vaccinated


"I am not a political operative, I am a physician who was, until today, charged with protecting the people of Tennessee ... against preventable diseases," Dr. Michelle Fiscus wrote.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> We will see.


It sure as shit ain't helping them, their support has been locked in and not increasing much, a few will die, but many more will get very sick and maimed. Mismanagement of the delta wave in particular could hurt them, it sure seems to have shifted the conversation and divided the right in the past week.

Here is an example, Vaccine roll out in Florida is good with 85% protection of the elderly and most democrats vaccinated, however half of the republicans mostly 30 to 60 years are not vaccinated. Covid delta is one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known and it will reach out and touch them, there are exponential infection rates in many places already. Not just vaccines are involved here though, masks and even lockdowns will be required to check this contagion, mostly among their supporters. This is about to become a republican pandemic and they know it.









Doctors blast DeSantis over COVID-19


Gov. Ron DeSantis has drawn national attention for bucking federal health-care officials over the handling of the novel coronavirus, but a group of Florida physicians said Thursday the governor’s push to reopen the state and block precautions are a main reason for a sharp increase in the number...




www.news4jax.com





*Doctors blast DeSantis over COVID-19*
*TALLAHASSEE, Fla.* – Gov. Ron DeSantis has drawn national attention for bucking federal health-care officials over the handling of the novel coronavirus, but a group of Florida physicians said Thursday the governor’s push to reopen the state and block precautions are a main reason for a sharp increase in the number of residents suffering from COVID-19.

Bernard Ashby, a Miami cardiologist and leader of the Florida chapter of the Committee to Protect Health Care, said DeSantis should spend more time talking to people about the efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines and less time attacking federal infectious-disease expert Anthony Fauci in hopes of scoring political points.

“While hospitals in our state were filling up, DeSantis was shouting about ‘Freedom over Faucism,’” said Ashby who leads the group of 405 Florida physicians. “If DeSantis were as concerned about stopping COVID-19 spread as he was about coming up with these clever jabs about Dr. Fauci, we might not be in this position.”

Ashby said DeSantis has bragged about Florida’s approach to handling the pandemic, but he accused the governor of being reactive and not having a plan to protect residents.

“As a physician and a Floridian, I am frankly angry and ashamed. You know the Florida-man moniker, unfortunately, holds true in this particular circumstance,” Ashby said, referring to the stereotype that people in Florida do bizarre or stupid things.
...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2021)

The tRUmp supporter problem is solving itself, these fools are dying for freedumb.


The New York Times found two University of Florida hospitals in Jacksonville that are grappling with the highest number of COVID-19 patients they’ve had since the start of the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

waktoo said:


> I wonder if they're going to reinstate the Dr. they fired over this 10 days ago...
> 
> Or if they're about to have the pants sued off of 'em...
> 
> ...


Republicans are starting to back peddle at a furious pace, Armageddon is coming for their unvaccinated base in the form of delta covid and exponential infection rates back home. Masks (Oh Lord!) and lockdowns (Sweet Jesus no!) in some pretty red places are gonna be required to check delta, one of the most infectious respiratory diseases known. When the hospitals are overwhelmed (happening now in some places) the state shuts down no matter how red it is, or how red in the face the governor is. Enforcing mask mandates in Alabama, Florida and Texas will be a sight to behold, no masks and no safety measures equal exponential infection among the unvaccinated with delta. Remember, the vast majority of those getting sick from here on out will be republicans and antivaxxer loonies, the hardcore of their base.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 23, 2021)

In the UK

You will need a Covid passport to go to a nightclub BUT 60+k can go watch a football match.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> In the UK
> 
> You will need a Covid passport to go to a nightclub BUT 60+k can go watch a football match.


Outdoors/vs indoors


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 23, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Outdoors/vs indoors


True football is outdoors and a nightclub is indoors, but there's hundreds of people next to each other in football matches.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Unvaccinated Americans Are Behind Rising Covid-19 Hospitalizations - WSJ

*Unvaccinated Americans Are Behind Rising Covid-19 Hospitalizations*
*Some hospitals in regions where vaccination rates are lower prepare for surges rivaling pandemic peaks*

The vast majority of patients driving up Covid-19 hospitalizations in parts of the U.S. are unvaccinated, according to hospitals, some of which are reactivating surge plans used in the peak of the pandemic.

As the highly contagious Delta variant spreads nationwide, some hospital and public-health officials said they are preparing for hospitalizations to potentially reach new pandemic peaks where fewer people are vaccinated.

AdventHealth, which manages 41 hospitals across seven largely Midwestern and Southern states, said about 97% of roughly 12,700 Covid-19 patients treated this year were unvaccinated or partially vaccinated. The data excludes some AdventHealth hospitals managed under joint ventures.

Of the fully vaccinated Covid-19 patients who have been or are in AdventHealth hospitals, many have weakened immune systems due to cancer or other conditions, said Jeffrey Kuhlman, chief quality and safety officer for AdventHealth.

HCA Healthcare Inc., one of the nation’s largest hospital systems, said its data show fully vaccinated people account for less than 1% of its Covid-19 patients.


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> True football is outdoors and a nightclub is indoors, but there's hundreds of people next to each other in football matches.


Bummer that your country has to force people to be halfway responsible, we just let the idiots run amok over here and make everything worse.

Also, I think passports are for entering/exiting a country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

Good news for the vaccinated, very bad news for the unvaccinated, the vaccinated can still get mild or asymptomatic cases of covid. This is probably undercounted, since a fully vaccinated person with a sniffles is unlikely to line up for testing.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





*Pfizer Shot Halts Severe Illness, Allows Infection in Israel*


Vaccine protects against hospitalization versus delta strain
Variant has been infecting vaccinated people across world
Pfizer Inc.’s Covid-19 vaccine provided a strong shield against hospitalization and more severe disease in cases caused by the contagious delta variant in Israel in recent weeks, even though it was just 39% effective in preventing infections, according to the country’s health ministry.

The vaccine, developed with BioNTech SE, provided 88% protection against hospitalization and 91% against severe illness for an unspecified number of people studied between June 20 and July 17, according to a report Thursday from the health ministry.

The data could be skewed because of different ways of testing vaccinated groups of people versus those who hadn’t been inoculated, according to the report.

“The heavily skewed exposure patterns in the recent outbreak in Israel, which are limited to specific population sectors and localities,” means the analysis may not be able to take all factors into account, said Ran Balicer, chairman of Israel’s national expert advisory team on Covid-19 response. “We are trying to complement this research approach with additional ones, taking additional personal characteristics into account. But this takes time and larger case numbers.”

Still, the data are likely to fuel debate over whether booster shots should be given to people who’ve already been vaccinated -- something Pfizer has said it plans to request in the U.S. Israeli authorities said earlier this month they’ll only give a third round of shots to people with weakened immune systems. 
...


----------



## insomnia65 (Jul 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bummer that your country has to force people to be halfway responsible, we just let the idiots run amok over here and make everything worse.
> 
> Also, I think passports are for entering/exiting a country.


Passports are the names the media give them, lol I do know what a passport is


----------



## mooray (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't know about the UK, but over here it's only a certain type(drooling rednecks) that uses such hyperbole.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

A typical victim of disinformation and bullshit.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'Just get the stupid shot': Unvaccinated mom who got Covid-19 speaks out*





After choosing not to get the Covid-19 vaccine, Ganeene Starling ended up in the ICU with coronavirus and was given a 20% chance of survival by doctors. Starling speaks with CNN's Randi Kaye about her experience.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't care, do you.










Man Who Tweeted About Having ‘99 Problems but a Vax Ain’t One’ Dies of COVID


Hillsong Church, where Stephen Harmon was a member, announced his death Thursday.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't care, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now he has no problems.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I don't care, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sure did own the libs though! Sacrifices have to be made for the "cause". Maybe one of those 99 problems he had was telling truth from bullshit and dealing with facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 23, 2021)

*The Delta Variant ‘Is 200x More Contagious Than The Original Variant’*





NBC News correspondent Antonia Hylton, epidemiologist Dr. Anne Rimoin, and Washington Post national correspondent Philip Bump react to growing fears about the rapidly spreading delta variant and how some in Republican leadership are starting to urge their supporters to get vaccinated.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 23, 2021)

mooray said:


> Also, I think passports are for entering/exiting a country.


If you were 400 years older you’d think they are solely for leaving a seaport. Fuck those rednecks for using proper English as hyperboles lol. There’s no negative connotation implied in corona/covid passport on this side of the pond. That’s just what it is, an access pass.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 23, 2021)

Ozumoz66 said:


> When I had it about 7 years ago, it started out on my chest, about the size of a dime. Then it appeared to travel up to my right shoulder, down to my elbow, then back up to my shoulder (along tricep) and on to my right shoulder blade. It stopped at the shoulder blade and was about the size of my palm. It was an intense burning sensation, like a hot knife piercing it and a mad dog coming along and biting it for good measure. It lasted for a couple weeks. I consumed the most weed ever during this time.
> 
> There is a bit of post herpetic neuralgia on my shoulder blade, just out of reach from both hands to scratch. So a telescopic scratcher is used instead.
> 
> ...


From everything I've been able to find most of the cases of shingles are with folks who got the chickenpox vaccine as kids and never had real chickenpox so their antibodies are weaker than folks like me who had the real deal. I'm going to pass on the shingles vaccine. Arm long list of possible side effects don't tilt my risk/benefit scale to the benefit side like the Covid vaccine did. Same with flu shots. Never had one of those and don't recall having anything like the flu in the last 20 - 30 years.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 24, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> From everything I've been able to find most of the cases of shingles are with folks who got the chickenpox vaccine as kids and never had real chickenpox so their antibodies are weaker than folks like me who had the real deal. I'm going to pass on the shingles vaccine. Arm long list of possible side effects don't tilt my risk/benefit scale to the benefit side like the Covid vaccine did. Same with flu shots. Never had one of those and don't recall having anything like the flu in the last 20 - 30 years.


Can you provide the link that refers to the vaccine causing it. I am going to research it to death but I have yet to find a link to the vaccine just the pox virus itself.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 24, 2021)

I had chickenpox as a kid and got shingles in my mid 50's, one spot the size of a pingpong ball on my chest, painful but not that bad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I had chickenpox as a kid and got shingles in my mid 50's, one spot the size of a pingpong ball on my chest, painful but not that bad.


My uncle just got it and it was pretty bad so it got me a think’n lol. First I’ve heard that the vaccine was the culprit though.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bummer that your country has to force people to be halfway responsible,* we just let the idiots run amok over here and make everything *worse.
> 
> Also, I think passports are for entering/exiting a country.


no dear, it's the 'honor' system.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> From everything I've been able to find most of the cases of shingles are with folks who got the chickenpox vaccine as kids and never had real chickenpox so their antibodies are weaker than folks like me who had the real deal. I'm going to pass on the shingles vaccine. Arm long list of possible side effects don't tilt my risk/benefit scale to the benefit side like the Covid vaccine did. Same with flu shots. Never had one of those and don't recall having anything like the flu in the last 20 - 30 years.


i had late chickenpox freshman year of high school. i can get shingles yearly depending on stress. it's always in the same place; left neck one on top of the other and looks like a vampire bite. i tried the shingrex vaccine and holy hell broke loose for 24 hours starting with vomiting directly from the medical complex had to have the car driver stop so i could puke out the door.

needless to say, i didn't get #2 which is supposed to be worse.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Can you provide the link that refers to the vaccine causing it. I am going to research it to death but I have yet to find a link to the vaccine just the pox virus itself.


me; i'm your link and this happened this year which is why i was concerned about COVID shot.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

Sativied said:


> If you were 400 years older you’d think they are solely for leaving a seaport. Fuck those rednecks for using proper English as hyperboles lol. There’s no negative connotation implied in corona/covid passport on this side of the pond. That’s just what it is, an access pass.


you should have to live with these crazy white people..


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> A typical victim of disinformation and bullshit.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *'Just get the stupid shot': Unvaccinated mom who got Covid-19 speaks out*
> 
> ...


does she at anytime take the oxygen off for a smoke?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## printer (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4950481


Or, "And lose my freedom?"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

printer said:


> Or, "And lose my freedom?"


Freedom to fall, freedom to fail and freedumb to die.

Maybe someone should sell morgue toe tags with "I sure owned the libs" and other pithy statements printed on them. People could give them to their antivaxxer relatives and friends as gifts...


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Can you provide the link that refers to the vaccine causing it. I am going to research it to death but I have yet to find a link to the vaccine just the pox virus itself.


It's not the vaccine causing the shingles but that people who got the vaccine 50 years ago and never had the actual disease have a weaker level of antibodies thus are more likely to get shingles later in life as their immune system declines and the ever present virus flares up on nerve endings in the skin. Chicken pox is in the same family as herpes so once you have it you never get rid of it.

That's not to say that you can't get shingles if you had the real disease but it's much less likely from what I'd read at the time and made me decide that the shingles vaccine wasn't for me..

If I had any links they would be on my old hard drive that bit the bullet a few years ago. Lost a lot of good stuff in that crash. All my music CDs I'd spent countless hours ripping into MP3s, home videos on VCR converted to MP4s and hundreds of pirated games and software collected over the decades. Was a near new Seagate drive that had a software fault that caused it to lock up after so many starts and stops. Under warranty so I returned it and got it back with a new circuit board and new warranty but everything on it was gone. They warrant the drive but not it's contents.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> me; i'm your link and this happened this year which is why i was concerned about COVID shot.


Read my question again, “very carefully”, please lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 24, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> It's not the vaccine causing the shingles but that people who got the vaccine 50 years ago and never had the actual disease have a weaker level of antibodies thus are more likely to get shingles later in life as their immune system declines and the ever present virus flares up on nerve endings in the skin. Chicken pox is in the same family as herpes so once you have it you never get rid of it.
> 
> That's not to say that you can't get shingles if you had the real disease but it's much less likely from what I'd read at the time and made me decide that the shingles vaccine wasn't for me..
> 
> If I had any links they would be on my old hard drive that bit the bullet a few years ago. Lost a lot of good stuff in that crash. All my music CDs I'd spent countless hours ripping into MP3s, home videos on VCR converted to MP4s and hundreds of pirated games and software collected over the decades. Was a near new Seagate drive that had a software fault that caused it to lock up after so many starts and stops. Under warranty so I returned it and got it back with a new circuit board and new warranty but everything on it was gone. They warrant the drive but not it's contents.


I am aware of everything you’ve stated just not the part about the pox vaccine making shingles more likely than the actual virus but thanks, I’ll keep researching that part.


----------



## printer (Jul 24, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> It's not the vaccine causing the shingles but that people who got the vaccine 50 years ago and never had the actual disease have a weaker level of antibodies thus are more likely to get shingles later in life as their immune system declines and the ever present virus flares up on nerve endings in the skin. Chicken pox is in the same family as herpes so once you have it you never get rid of it.
> 
> That's not to say that you can't get shingles if you had the real disease but it's much less likely from what I'd read at the time and made me decide that the shingles vaccine wasn't for me..
> 
> If I had any links they would be on my old hard drive that bit the bullet a few years ago. Lost a lot of good stuff in that crash. All my music CDs I'd spent countless hours ripping into MP3s, home videos on VCR converted to MP4s and hundreds of pirated games and software collected over the decades. Was a near new Seagate drive that had a software fault that caused it to lock up after so many starts and stops. Under warranty so I returned it and got it back with a new circuit board and new warranty but everything on it was gone. They warrant the drive but not it's contents.


The virus does not flair up in the skin, actually in the spinal column where the virus lays dormant. The nerve ending throughout your body goes to the spine where the signal is passed along to the nerves going up to the brain. There is a sort of interface at the spine where there is a volume control of sorts. The volume gets turned up when you are sick, you know the crappy feeling you get all over your body when you get the Flu? That is the body's way of getting you off your feet. 

So I am hesitant getting the shingles vaccine because my current lifelong illness has this interface all messed up already. If I do not watch everything I do I get the equivalent of shingles and it can start in one place and spread all over my body. I do not get the physical manifestation of shingles, just the pain.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jul 24, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> I am aware of everything you’ve stated just not the part about the pox vaccine making shingles more likely than the actual virus but thanks, I’ll keep researching that part.


It might have been at NaturalNews.com where I read about this stuff. I used to be on there a lot until they seemed to go full-bore ReTrumplikan and it got harder to wade thru the rhetoric Mike was spewing


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Jul 24, 2021)

Aaaaand we all got out second Moderna shot a couple hours ago. Loaded up on soup just in case.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Aaaaand we all got out second Moderna shot a couple hours ago. Loaded up on soup just in case.


I had a Pfizer then a Moderna 10 weeks later, I had a slightly sore arm for a couple of days, went to bed early and got up for a whiz with splitting headache, back to sleep. Took a bit of energy out of me for a few days and I felt slightly head achy for a bit the next day, but nothing too bad at all. Everybody is different though and it's a crap shoot, if you've had covid, before, it could be quite intense. Smoking pot could even blunt the immune response a bit to help.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 24, 2021)

*Jim Acosta: Fox News viewers may have a case of whiplash*





As Fox News changes some of its messaging on the coronavirus vaccine and Dr. Anthony Fauci, CNN's Jim Acosta calls out the network's delay in giving the truth to its viewers.


----------



## Ice Cubez (Jul 24, 2021)

fully vaccinated as of monday


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i had late chickenpox freshman year of high school. i can get shingles yearly depending on *stress*. it's always in the same place; left neck one on top of the other and looks like a vampire bite. i tried the shingrex vaccine and holy hell broke loose for 24 hours starting with vomiting directly from the medical complex had to have the car driver stop so i could *puke* out the door.
> 
> needless to say, i didn't get #2 which is supposed to be worse.


Stress would definitely have been a contributing factor to getting shingles. I blame myself for not having enough balance in my life between work and pleasure. OCD isn't always a super power. 

Puke - second last time I did that was in 1992 after coming home from a Buffalo Sabres hockey game. The evidence in the bath tub would lay blame on the hot chicken wings (that I didn't order) - of course she thought otherwise - goner!


----------



## mooray (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I had a Pfizer then a Moderna 10 weeks later, I had a slightly sore arm for a couple of days, went to bed early and got up for a whiz with splitting headache, back to sleep. Took a bit of energy out of me for a few days and I felt slightly head achy for a bit the next day, but nothing too bad at all. Everybody is different though and it's a crap shoot, if you've had covid, before, it could be quite intense. Smoking pot could even blunt the immune response a bit to help.


Thanks for that, been meaning to ask you about it. They said the same thing about the response if you've had Covid. Hadn't heard that before, but we're all good there.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I had a Pfizer then a Moderna 10 weeks later, I had a slightly sore arm for a couple of days, went to bed early and got up for a whiz with splitting headache, back to sleep. Took a bit of energy out of me for a few days and I felt slightly head achy for a bit the next day, but nothing too bad at all. Everybody is different though and it's a crap shoot, if you've had covid, before, it could be quite intense. Smoking pot could even blunt the immune response a bit to help.





mooray said:


> Thanks for that, been meaning to ask you about it. They said the same thing about the response if you've had Covid. Hadn't heard that before, but we're all good there.











WHO warns individuals against mixing and matching COVID vaccines


The World Health Organization's chief scientist has advised individualsagainst mixing and matching COVID-19 vaccines from different manufacturers, saying such decisions should be left to public health authorities.




www.reuters.com


----------



## mooray (Jul 24, 2021)

He knows, and the decision was made by public health authorities.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 25, 2021)

Even though that intro is dramatized, I empathized with everyone who shared their story….until Christy Dobbs. Something seems off about her body language and detailed/planned explanations.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2021)

nah

above antivaxxer hysterical bs aside, 

the vaccines are safe and effective. Covid is to be avoided. get vaccinated everyone.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> He knows, and the decision was made by public health authorities.


You don’t think it could be advantageous to consider the research done by a rodeo clown?


----------



## carlsbarn (Jul 25, 2021)

How long until fox/oan start spinning some bullshit about Biden not providing enough access to vaccinations. Lie big or go home.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

We've stretched out the dosing interval in Canada to stretch limited supplies and cover everybody we can to some degree. I recently got a Moderna as a second and a Pfizer 10 weeks before, so it seems to be working out OK here with over 54% of eligible now with a second dose and almost 80% with the first dose.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Longer gap in Pfizer-BioNTech Covid vaccine boosts antibody levels: Study


A longer gap between first and second doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine generates strong antibody and T cell immune responses, UK researchers have found.




www.business-standard.com





*Longer gap in Pfizer-BioNTech Covid vaccine boosts antibody levels: Study*

*A longer gap between first and second doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine generates strong antibody and T cell immune responses, UK researchers have found.*

A longer gap between first and second doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine generates strong antibody and T cell immune responses, UK researchers have found.

The study, led by the University of Oxford, in collaboration with the Universities of Birmingham, Newcastle, Liverpool, Sheffield, and supported by the UK Coronavirus Immunology Consortium, is one of the most comprehensive studies into the immune response generated by the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine to date.

The Protective Immunity from T cells to Covid-19 in Health workers study' (PITCH) found that T cell levels are well-maintained and antibody levels are higher following a longer interval between the first and second dose of the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine, despite a significant drop in antibody levels between doses.

The studies worldwide are showing that both the short and long dosing schedules lead to strong real-world protection against COVID-19, emphasising the importance of having a second dose of the vaccine.

Our study shows the value of studying both antibody and T cell responses following SARS-CoV-2 vaccine, particularly to understand the multiple mechanisms of protection there may be against new Variants of Concern, said Dr Thushan de Silva, study author and Senior Clinical Lecturer in Infectious Diseases at the University of Sheffield.

The longer dosing interval that the UK has adopted appears to result in higher antibody levels after the second dose when compared to the shorter interval. However, there is a significant drop in antibody levels during this extended interval, while T cell responses are maintained. What is very clear is that two doses are required to maximise protection, particularly against the Delta variant, Silva said.

The study found that overall T cell, a different type of immune cell, levels were 1.6 times lower with a long gap compared with the short dosing schedule of 3-4 weeks, but that a higher proportion were "helper" T cells with the long gap, which support long-term immune memory.

The study of 503 healthcare workers published on Friday found that longer dosing intervals resulted in higher neutralising antibody levels, after the second dose, against the Delta variant and all other Variants of Concern tested.

It found that following two vaccine doses, neutralising antibody levels were twice as high after the longer dosing interval compared with the shorter dosing interval.

Regardless of the dosing schedule, the study found levels of antibodies and T cells varied significantly from person to person, which may depend on genetics, underlying health conditions, and past exposure to COVID-19 and other viruses.

Our study provides reassuring evidence that both dosing schedules generate robust immune responses against SARS-CoV-2 after two doses. For the longer schedule, the antibody levels dropped off between first and second dose, which included the loss of any neutralising effect against the Delta variant," said Dr Rebecca Payne, study author from Newcastle University.

However, T cell responses were consistent, indicating they may contribute to important protection against SARS-CoV-2 during this time, Payne said.

After the second dose on the longer dosing schedule, antibody levels surpassed those seen at the same time point after a shorter dosing interval. Although T cell levels were comparatively lower, the profile of T cells present suggested more support of immune memory and antibody generation. We now need to carry out more follow-up studies to understand the full clinical significance of our findings, Payne said.

This work is the result of a big team effort. The study would not have been possible without collaboration between the researchers across all five universities. It has allowed us to bring clinical cohorts together and conduct one of the most in-depth analyses of the immune response to a COVID-19 vaccine yet, said Professor Susanna Dunachie, PITCH study lead from the University of Oxford.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Florida COVID-19 hospitalizations jump significantly again


Florida’s COVID-19 hospitalizations again jumped significantly this week as the vaccination rate in rural counties where some of the worst outbreaks are occurring remains well below the state and national average.




www.clickorlando.com





*Florida COVID-19 hospitalizations jump significantly again*
*Officials say more than 95% hospitalized not vaccinated*

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. – Florida’s COVID-19 hospitalizations and cases again jumped significantly this week as the vaccination rate in rural counties where some of the worst outbreaks are occurring remains well below the state and national averages.

About 5,300 Floridians are now hospitalized with COVID, a 65% jump since last week and nearly a tripling since June 14 when 1,845 were hospitalized, the Florida Hospital Association said. Officials have said more than 95% of those hospitalized were not vaccinated.

About 60% of residents 12 and older are vaccinated, according to the state, equal to the national rate. But the percentage of vaccinated adults remains low in the state's rural, strongly conservative north, where some counties are at about 30% as residents don't trust the vaccination program but have high infection rates.

More than 73,000 new coronavirus cases were reported statewide over the past week, according to the state health department, nearly seven times the 12,000 reported a month ago. Florida’s numbers had been falling since mid-January when 100,000 new cases per week were reported and 8,200 were hospitalized just as the vaccination program began.

“This thing got politicized nationally, and we’re paying the price,” said Jared Moskowitz, the state's former emergency management director. “This is mostly now a pandemic amongst the unvaccinated.”

Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has been vaccinated, this week encouraged the remaining unvaccinated Floridians to get their shots.

“If you are vaccinated, fully vaccinated, the chance of you getting seriously ill or dying from COVID is effectively zero,” DeSantis said. “These vaccines are saving lives.”

More than 38,000 Floridians have died with COVID-19 since the pandemic began in March 2020, including an average of 33 per day over the past week. That’s compared with 24 per day earlier this month. In late January, 185 Floridians per day were dying.

Still, despite the recent surge, DeSantis said the state will not return to government mandates — in May, he barred municipalities from imposing their own and banned businesses from requiring proof of vaccination. He said it is up to individuals on how they deal with the pandemic.

“We have a situation where we have three vaccines that have been widely available for months and months now and people need to make decisions that are best for them,” he said. “To have the government come in and to lock anyone down or restrict anyone is totally unacceptable.”

The state's Democrats and their allies said that is the wrong approach and accused him of putting his 2022 reelection campaign and possible 2024 presidential run ahead of Floridians' health. They want cities and counties to be able to again impose their own mandates and restrictions such as requiring masks in indoor public places.

“The surge is ... being facilitated by misguided orders from Tallahassee that block local leaders and businesses from pro-actively protecting individuals from unnecessary exposure,” the 10 Democratic members of Florida’s congressional delegation wrote in a letter to DeSantis.

Florida doctors affiliated with the Committee to Protect Health Care, a progressive group, criticized DeSantis for attacking Dr. Anthony Fauci, the nation’s top government infectious disease official who has pushed for more cautious policies than the governor.

They said DeSantis' recent mocking of Fauci's errant first pitch at a Washington Nationals game a year ago and his reelection campaign's sale of merchandise emblazoned with “Don't Fauci my Florida" detracts from the serious message he should send about the virus. They accused him of dividing Floridians on an issue that should unite them.

“Why is he undermining infectious disease experts and their recommendations? The consequences of (his) leadership has been a steep rise in COVID-19 cases and an increased number of Floridians dying,” said Dr. Frederick Southwick, chief of the University of Florida medical school’s infectious disease division.

DeSantis has argued that his COVID leadership has been effective, protecting nursing home patients, seniors and others of the most vulnerable.

Because of the new outbreak, several hospitals across the state are reinstituting visitation restrictions. Jackson Health, the state’s largest provider, has barred visitors for most of its patients at its hospitals. Others are limiting visitors to one per patient. AdventHealth in central Florida has temporarily stopped doing inpatient elective surgeries.

Jackson said it had 143 COVID-19 patients this week compared with 66 in early July, a 117% increase.

Dr. Lilian Abbo, head of Jackson’s infectious disease prevention program, believes most of those becoming ill are infected with the delta variant as they are becoming sicker faster than with earlier strains of the coronavirus. They are also not seniors and other groups that were previously prevalent.

“We are seeing younger people in their 20s and 30s with not much risk factors -- not obese, not diabetic — coming in very sick,” Abbo said. “Some of them requiring potential lung transplants.”


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 25, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> It might have been at NaturalNews.com where I read about this stuff. I used to be on there a lot until they seemed to go full-bore ReTrumplikan and it got harder to wade thru the rhetoric Mike was spewing


Honestly not trying to shit on you but IMO this is actually the same problem as the anti-vaccine rhetoric that we all are facing now re covid. I agree that it is your personal choice but to tell people that the vaccine (pox) is the cause and not provide actual proof is irresponsible at the least and possibly dangerous. You “think” you read it somewhere after questioned about the source kind of proves it is most likely bro science. I will do the research (most do but you’ve planted a seed of doubt) and see if the benefits outweigh the side affects. If you do find actual proof then perfect but that proof should have been linked in your first post to add credibility, just my opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Honestly not trying to shit on you but IMO this is actually the same problem as the anti-vaccine rhetoric that we all are facing now re covid. I agree that it is your personal choice but to tell people that the vaccine (pox) is the cause and not provide actual proof is irresponsible at the least and possibly dangerous. You “think” you read it somewhere after questioned about the source kind of proves it is most likely bro science. I will do the research (most do but you’ve planted a seed of doubt) and see if the benefits outweigh the side affects. If you do find actual proof then perfect but that proof should have been linked in your first post to add credibility, just my opinion.


Shingles is common and there is a ton of reliable info out there on it and the vaccine for it, the covid experience has trained many in how to look at such information. While we aren't virologist or epidemiologists, most of us have had quite a lay person's education on the subject. Covid is new and more reliable and detailed information is coming out everyday in the legitimate media now, like what I posted above about intervals between shots. Shingles has been around forever and the vaccines for it have been around for a few years too, so you and your doctor should have all the info you need to make the call.

People passing on anecdotes is an old habit and now that we have the internet we can easily find out the facts (if you have a brain) and provide a link to the source. Though people often ask questions here that they should be typing into google at least!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Even though that intro is dramatized, I empathized with everyone who shared their story….until Christy Dobbs. Something seems off about her body language and detailed/planned explanations.


Has anyone ever told you fuck you?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Shingles is common and there is a ton of reliable info out there on it and the vaccine for it, the covid experience has trained many in how to look at such information. While we aren't virologist or epidemiologists, most of us have had quite a lay person's education on the subject. Covid is new and more reliable and detailed information is coming out everyday in the legitimate media now, like what I posted above about intervals between shots. Shingles has been around forever and the vaccines for it have been around for a few years too, so you and your doctor should have all the info you need to make the call.
> 
> People passing on anecdotes is an old habit and now that we have the internet we can easily find out the facts (if you have a brain) and provide a link to the source. Though people often ask questions here that they should be typing into google at least!


Well I’m a fact based person and yes I do a lot of research when making a decision, takes me months to buy something (most things) as an example. I think people need to be very careful when stating what sounds like fact but is not. In my field the one big issue is “bro science” when it comes to code compliance, etc. Guys tag (take out of service) equipment based on “I heard that somewhere” false assumptions.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I’m a fact based person and yes I do a lot of research when making a decision, takes me months to buy something (most things) as an example. I think people need to be very careful when stating what sounds like fact but is not. In my field the one big issue is “bro science” when it comes to code compliance, etc. Guys tag (take out of service) equipment based on “I heard that somewhere” false assumptions.


Hey, the AAR field guide (a book of engineering specifications) was my bible for years! I also did time with ISO 9000 and QC, so I hear ya.

It's one of those old habits of passing anecdotes in casual conversation, these days google has saved many hours of bar arguments by providing simple facts to drunks!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418600186033545225


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418600186033545225


More chickens coming home to roost on headstones.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Mask up
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Israel: Pfizer vaccine allows infection but prevents severe illness


Vaccine showed just 39 percent effectiveness for preventing delta variant infections.




thehill.com





*Israel: Pfizer vaccine allows infection but prevents severe illness*

A new study released this week from Israel’s Health Ministry found that while the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine is highly effective at preventing severe COVID-19 cases caused by the delta variant, it was much less effective than the health agency previously thought at protecting people from infection.

The study, conducted from June 20 to July 17, with results released in a report Thursday, found that the two-dose Pfizer-BioNTech inoculation was roughly 88 percent effective at preventing hospitalization due to the delta variant and about 91 percent effective at protecting against severe cases.

However, the Israeli health agency said that for symptomatic COVID-19 cases, the vaccine was found to offer just about 41 percent protection against the delta variant, with an overall effectiveness of 39 percent for preventing delta variant infections. 

The new percentage is much lower than the 64 percent effectiveness against delta variant infections that Israel reported earlier this month. 

The previous figure drew widespread skepticism from health experts, who argued that mRNA vaccines like the Pfizer shot have repeatedly been shown to offer strong protection against COVID-19 variants. 

The initial Israeli report was also challenged by a Public Health England study released Wednesday in the New England Journal of Medicine that found that the two-dose Pfizer vaccine was 88 percent effective against the delta variant. 

In comparison, the U.K. health agency said that the AstraZeneca vaccine was 67 percent effective at preventing infection from the delta strain. 

Ran Balicer, chairman of Israel’s national expert advisory team on the COVID-19 response, said in a statement along with the Thursday report that their data could have been skewed, citing the ways in which vaccinated groups of people were tested versus those who had not been vaccinated.

“The heavily skewed exposure patterns in the recent outbreak in Israel, which are limited to specific population sectors and localities,” mean that some factors may not be accounted for, he said, according to Bloomberg. 

“We are trying to complement this research approach with additional ones, taking additional personal characteristics into account,” Balicer added before noting that “this takes time and larger case numbers.”
...


----------



## Will I am wicked (Jul 25, 2021)

It's a conspiracy population control there trying to take out the masses


----------



## mooray (Jul 25, 2021)

It also make people gay and vote democrat.


----------



## mooray (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mask up
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny how many times they have to say this. The extra dumb ones have always just assumed some sort superhero immunity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 25, 2021)

Will I am wicked said:


> It's a conspiracy population control there trying to take out the masses


Your mom took out my mass


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418600186033545225


Thoughts and prayers that his suffering ends soon.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> More chickens coming home to roost on headstones.


this whole deal backfired on them.


----------



## Sdh777 (Jul 25, 2021)

1. Severe vaccine injuries occur
2. They often go unreported
3. They are often misdiagnosed 
4. Most medical facilities do not diagnose or treat vaccine injuries
5. Insurance does not cover most care and treatments for vaccine injury

Although the incidence of vaccine injury is low, it is real and documented with potential neurological adverse events, such as guinn barre syndrome. And if you happen to be one of the unfortunate among the 10’s of thousands of documented cases, good luck getting a proper diagnosis or treatment.

My son was one of the strongest/fastest kids at his school at age 12. During a routine check-up at his PCP, he was given the HPV vaccine, unbeknownst to me. The next day he developed a tic disorder and in the days to follow, he developed cardiogenic syncope, non-epileptic psychogenic seizures, fibromyalgia, autonomic dysfunction, Postural Orthostatic Tachycadia Syndrome, Mast Cell Activation Syndrome and the list goes on. He’s spent the last 3 years nearly bed-ridden, needing a wheelchair or cane to get around.

Due to the litigious & controversial nature of vaccine injury, we were unable to get the proper care for my son as he was repeatedly misdiagnosed and treated with psych meds and therapy instead of the repairing the neurological damage, as well as damage to his immune system and mitochondrion.

My son now has a team of roughly 2 dozen physicians & clinicians, half of which do not accept insurance. We’ve been to dozens of hospitals around the country and I’ve spent over $150k out-of-pocket...and we only saw a worsening of his condition for over 2 years until we finally found the right doctors and began treatment for vaccine injury. We‘ve since managed to reduce most of his symptoms; his seizures are down from nearly 4 hours a day to about an hour a week and his syncopes are down from 12 times a week to near zero, but he may never fully recover and his life has been a living nightmare. His brother had leukemia for 4 1/2 years and that was a walk in the park compared to this.

I’m not saying vaccines, in general, are bad or dangerous; I work in the medical field and get vaccines on an annual basis, but they do come with severe health risks to some, particularly to those with certain genetic susceptibilities. And if you do happen to be one of the unfortunate to become vaccine injured, you are totally screwed...good luck finding proper diagnosis and treatment.

Our team of physicians, including our geneticist, have reached a general consensus that my children are at a heightened risk for neurological and immunological damage and should not receive any further vaccinations.

Do whatever is best for you and your family because most physicians are not properly educated & trained on vaccine injuries and will leave you high and dry when it happens to you. So anyone who would like to vilify us or our children for not having them take the COVID Vaccine can kiss my ass!


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 25, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> 1. Severe vaccine injuries occur
> 2. They often go unreported
> 3. They are often misdiagnosed
> 4. Most medical facilities do not diagnose or treat vaccine injuries
> ...


I think you are mistaking 'vilifying' a real person with a horrific situation, and calling out death cult trolls for trying to get people to act unsafe.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 25, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> 1. Severe vaccine injuries occur
> 2. They often go unreported
> 3. They are often misdiagnosed
> 4. Most medical facilities do not diagnose or treat vaccine injuries
> ...


Sorry to hear about your son. Why in the world would they gave an HPV vaccine to him though? Doesn't it have to do with the cervix?

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hpv-infection/in-depth/hpv-vaccine/art-20047292


----------



## mooray (Jul 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, thousands of people either die or suffer something significant from just about every medicine. I'm sure even aspirin. The hope is always that we're not in that super unlucky percentage.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2021)

Will I am wicked said:


> It's a conspiracy population control there trying to take out the masses


Thanks. What a funny person you are.

So, now its time for us to move on from feeling any concern for them. It's time for ---

Dead antivaxxer jokes.


What is cold, blue and doesn’t move?
An antivaxxer in a body bag.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2021)

What's green and doesn't move?

The same antivaxxer 1 month later


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 25, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> 1. Severe vaccine injuries occur
> 2. They often go unreported
> 3. They are often misdiagnosed
> 4. Most medical facilities do not diagnose or treat vaccine injuries
> ...


someone authorized the HPV vaccine..perhaps your wife? paperwork goes with it and you have to sign off on. 

some psych meds are used off label for neurology..the last one i had felt like gasoline running through my veins; hives and blisters for partial onset. I swear they just guess at it most of the time.

*20 mg per day of QUALITY CBD about $80+ tax for one month supply. I use Green Cherry Organics.
switch to Keto diet*

with the above you can perhaps get his seizures down by interrupting the aura 100% of the time by 50%. it will never complete; no completion, no seizure. 

once i did the above it was like a miracle and my quality of life is so much better.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 25, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> 1. Severe vaccine injuries occur
> 2. They often go unreported
> 3. They are often misdiagnosed
> 4. Most medical facilities do not diagnose or treat vaccine injuries
> ...


How could the doctor have administered anything without your consent? That in itself is illegal I would think but I don’t live state side.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> My son was one of the strongest/fastest kids at his school at age 12


my kid gave your kid an atomic wedgie. and she's only 9


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> How could the doctor have administered anything without your consent? That in itself is illegal I would think but I don’t live state side.


like sky said, this dude is full of shit. they dont' give 12 yr olds vaxs w/o parental consent. 

if he was telling the truth, he'd easily win a mega lawsuit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> 1. Severe vaccine injuries occur
> 2. They often go unreported
> 3. They are often misdiagnosed
> 4. Most medical facilities do not diagnose or treat vaccine injuries
> ...


Your post is more about why the US should have a single payer health care system than the pandemic.

Accidents and adverse side effects happen. They are not common, the one you describe is rare. They should all be treated without giving the patient's family more grief and stress over the bills.

I think you are lying about your condition but I agree with you that the US should provide healthcare to all as a basic right. Investment in public health is a smart way to use our resources.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Investment in public health is a smart way to use our resources.


and public education too. a smart, healthy population is a winner in my book. but but but but Socialism. f' off!!!


----------



## luckybleu (Jul 25, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.Virologists have been studying corona viruses for years,corona viruses aren't new.Covid 19 was a new strain of corona virus but with years of studying corona viruses ,they were able to come up with an effective vaccine quickly.I decided to trust people way more educated than me who have studied viruses their whole lives,to make an informed decision to get vaccinated.


----------



## mooray (Jul 25, 2021)

People also don't realize how fast tracking is still very stringent. They hear "fast track" and because they don't know anything about the medical industry, they just assume it's the equivalent of going from their garage to inside your body.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> like sky said, this dude is full of shit. they dont' give 12 yr olds vaxs w/o parental consent.
> 
> if he was telling the truth, he'd easily win a mega lawsuit.


Ya I figure as much, but being Canadian, well, we have a reputation to up hold lol.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 25, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think you are mistaking 'vilifying' a real person with a horrific situation, and calling out death cult trolls for trying to get people to act unsafe.


His was just another example of grievance politics. Not that his story is believable

_"So anyone who would like to vilify us or our children for not having them take the COVID Vaccine can kiss my ass! ". _Who said that?

How Fox Newsish. Make up reasons to be self righteously angry.

Idiot. It's for the sake of the people who can't be vaccinated that we want everyone else to be vaccinated. 

Not just for covid either.


----------



## mae (Jul 25, 2021)

mooray said:


> Unfortunately, thousands of people either die or suffer something significant from just about every medicine. I'm sure even aspirin. The hope is always that we're not in that super unlucky percentage.


Every medicine except cannabis.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 25, 2021)

Increasingly this is gonna become a pandemic of republicans, though I think the feds should surge supplies of effective antibody therapies to the vulnerable, they can give 3 months of temporary protection to those with crippled immune systems and act as a sort of vaccine.

They expect it will get pretty bad everywhere in the fall, but especially in low vax areas and these people cluster in social circles without masks, many still think it's a hoax. No masks, low vax rates and no restrictions is adding up to exponential growth of the delta variant in some places that will overwhelm hospitals with the unvaccinated.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fareed's Take: Why America's anti-vax problem is unique*





Fareed gives his take on the role Republican politicians and conservative media figures have played in spreading misinformation about Covid vaccines.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> How could the doctor have administered anything without your consent? That in itself is illegal I would think but I don’t live state side.





schuylaar said:


> someone authorized the HPV vaccine..perhaps your wife? paperwork goes with it and you have to sign off on.
> 
> some psych meds are used off label for neurology..the last one i had felt like gasoline running through my veins; hives and blisters for partial onset. I swear they just guess at it most of the time.
> 
> ...


In California, 12-year olds can get the HPV vax without parent's consent. Yes, the parents are often asked to sign consent forms, but it is not required. At a certain age of your child (12 or 13, I forget), you are actually restricted from viewing portions of your child's medical records without your child's consent, believe it or not.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 25, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Sorry to hear about your son. Why in the world would they gave an HPV vaccine to him though? Doesn't it have to do with the cervix?
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hpv-infection/in-depth/hpv-vaccine/art-20047292


The HPV vax isn't just for girls anymore..









HPV Vaccine for Preteens


HPV vaccine prevents some cancers and is safe for kids.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification @PJ Diaz


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

A "Hoax", I wonder where he picked up that idea? More murder by bullshit.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A woman in Alabama whose 28-year-old son died of COVID-19 regrets not getting vaccinated and said his last words were 'this is not a hoax, this is real' (yahoo.com) 

*A woman in Alabama whose 28-year-old son died of COVID-19 regrets not getting vaccinated and said his last words were 'this is not a hoax, this is real'*


A "healthy" 28-year-old in Alabama died of COVID-19 after not getting the vaccine, his mother said.
She told The Washington Post she regrets not getting her family vaccinated when they had the chance.
Alabama has the lowest vaccination rate of any US state and is seeing a spike in COVID-19 cases.
After losing her 28-year-old son to COVID-19, an Alabama mother said she regrets that her family didn't get the vaccine.

Christy Carpenter told The Washington Post that her family didn't get vaccinated because they had concerns about how soon it was rolled out.

"It took years to create other vaccines, and the coronavirus vaccine was created very quickly," she said. "It took watching my son die and me suffering the effects of COVID for us to realize we need the vaccine."

"We did not get vaccinated when we had the opportunity and regret that so much now," she added.

Her son, Curt Carpenter, was hospitalized after getting COVID-19 in March. He was placed on a ventilator after developing pneumonia. He died on May 2. His mother was also hospitalized with COVID-19, but was able to recover.

Carpenter told The Post her son was healthy prior to catching the virus, and that he initially believed the pandemic to be a "hoax." She said his last words were: "This is not a hoax, this is real."

Many people have expressed regret over not getting vaccinated after being hospitalized with COVID-19 or watching a loved one struggle with or die from the disease. Meanwhile, authorities are trying to counteract vaccine hesitancy and encourage people to get the shot.

Alabama has the lowest vaccination rate of any US state, with about 34% of its population fully vaccinated, according to data compiled by the Mayo Clinic. As of Sunday, nearly 50% of the entire US population, or 163 million people, was fully vaccinated, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

Alabama is also among a group of states seeing a spike in COVID-19 cases as the more transmissible Delta variant rapidly spreads.

US health officials have said it is now a "pandemic of the unvaccinated," announcing last month that nearly all deaths from COVID-19 in the US are now among the unvaccinated.

More than 610,000 Americans have died of COVID-19 since the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

'I've had enough': Readers are furious at vaccine refusers - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com) 

*Letters to the Editor: ‘I’ve had enough’: Readers are furious at vaccine refusers*
An example:

*To the editor:* I am not going to waste a single breath trying to convince people to get vaccinated. If you have weighed all the facts and arrived at the conclusion that vaccination is not right for you, so be it.

But Los Angeles County’s indoor mask mandate is back because COVID-19 cases and hospitalizations are growing. Funny thing about that: Virtually all of the people in the hospital are unvaccinated.

So, to the people choosing not to be vaccinated, I ask you to live up to the conclusion you arrived at regarding this virus and stop going to the hospital.

Our problem isn’t that you’re unvaccinated (it’s actually the problem, but evidently there’s nothing we can do about it); rather, our problem is you keep going to the hospital when you become sick. The hospital then has to test you, and that sets off a chain of reporting and public health policies and then, just like that, we all have to wear masks again.

All I ask is that if you believe COVID-19 isn’t deadly enough to endure a needle prick to the arm, then slug it out at home if you get a little fever or some tightness in the chest. Stick to your guns here. If you don’t believe the pandemic is serious, then quit filling the hospital with a disease you don’t even believe in. You’ll be fine (according to you).

_Jeffrey Foley, Santa Monica_


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> In California, 12-year olds can get the HPV vax without parent's consent. Yes, the parents are often asked to sign consent forms, but it is not required. At a certain age of your child (12 or 13, I forget), you are actually restricted from viewing portions of your child's medical records without your child's consent, believe it or not.


Ya that’s crazy re no permission required. We waited till our daughter was 14 and still had to authorize it. Not sure if that’s still the case.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> 'I've had enough': Readers are furious at vaccine refusers - Los Angeles Times (latimes.com)
> 
> *Letters to the Editor: ‘I’ve had enough’: Readers are furious at vaccine refusers*
> An example:
> ...


This is basically where we’ve come too. Free choice but with choice comes consequences. Freedom used to mean much more than having the inconvenience of wearing a mask to save others.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> This is basically where we’ve come too. Free choice but with choice comes consequences. Freedom used to mean much more than having the inconvenience of wearing a mask to save others.


If someone is in a car accident or has a heart attack and these assholes are taking up an ICU bed, they are helping to kill them, just like having the highly contagious delta covid means you spread it to others. If you are vaccinated you can wear a cloth surgical mask to protect yourself a bit, but mainly to protect others, only an N-95 will do for personal protection with the delta variant. The fact that many of those who are vaccinated might get mild or asymptomatic cases is very bad news for the unvaxxed, even though they will shed less virus for a shorter period of time. Some models are predicting a dire October in low vax areas, but with the speed that delta spreads I think that's gonna happen sooner.

This is largely a pandemic of the ignorant and stupid now (in North America), or soon it will be when everyone who wants one is vaxxed up, many immunocompromised vulnerable might be protected with effective antibody therapies that offer 3 months protection. There's nothing that can be done to protect young children yet though and we should mask up for their sake alone.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

Symptomatic breakthrough COVID-19 infections rare, CDC data estimates


Approximately 153,000 symptomatic, breakthrough cases, are expected to have occurred, to date, according to internal CDC data.




abcnews.go.com





*Symptomatic breakthrough COVID-19 infections rare, CDC data estimates*
*Breakthroughs are expected and represent about 0.098% of those fully vaccinated.*

Although reports of breakthrough COVID-19 cases occurring among fully vaccinated Americans are garnering much attention, as the country experiences a viral resurgence, new data illustrates just how rare these breakthrough infections are likely to be, and further shows that the vast majority of those becoming severely ill are the unvaccinated.

“While anecdotal cases and clusters can conjure concern around the vaccine, when put in the larger context of how many people have been vaccinated and the sheer volume of cases in the unvaccinated population, we recognize that the vaccines are working and how rare breakthroughs actually are,” said Dr. John Brownstein, the chief innovation officer at Boston Children's Hospital and an ABC News contributor.

With more than 156 million Americans fully vaccinated, nationwide, approximately 153,000 symptomatic breakthrough cases are estimated to have occurred as of last week, representing approximately 0.098% of those fully vaccinated, according to an unpublished internal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention document obtained by ABC News. These estimates reflect only the adult population and do not include asymptomatic breakthrough infections.

MORE: Statistics show the stark risks of not getting vaccinated against COVID-19

Substantial vaccination coverage amid increasing COVID-19 case rates are driving an increase in "expected" symptomatic breakthrough infections in recent weeks, the CDC wrote in the document.

Experts stress that no vaccine can provide 100% protection, but they are still very effective at preventing severe illness and death.

“The risk to fully vaccinated people is dramatically less than that to unvaccinated individuals. The occurrence of breakthrough cases is expected and, at this point, is not at a level that should raise any concerns about the performance of the currently available vaccines,” Matthew Ferrari, director of the Center for Infectious Disease Dynamics at Pennsylvania State University, told ABC News.

“Some vaccinated folks may still get infected, some may still transmit. And the more vaccinated people there are, the more breakthrough cases we’ll see,” he added.

MORE: Why breakthrough COVID-19 infections don't mean the vaccine isn't working
Coronavirus cases are now at their highest point since early May, according to CDC data, with the U.S. average nearly quadrupling since June to 47,000 new cases a day, largely driven by the highly infectious delta variant, which now accounts for more than 83% of new cases nationwide.

Virus-related hospitalizations have also increased, with more than 27,000 patients hospitalized around the country, though that number is still significantly lower than in January, when over 125,000 patients were receiving care at one time.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 26, 2021)

Delta has a hundred million unvaccinated Americans to burn through. If you've been vaccinated and have a case of the sniffles, you probably won't bother to line up for covid testing.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Dr. Scott Gottlieb says U.S. delta-driven Covid spike could peak in 3 weeks, following U.K. pattern


"If the U.K. is turning the corner, it's a pretty good indication that maybe we're further into this than we think" in the U.S., Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC.




www.cnbc.com





*Dr. Scott Gottlieb says U.S. delta-driven Covid spike could peak in 3 weeks, following U.K. pattern*

Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Monday he believes Covid cases in the U.K. have “peaked” after a delta variant-related rise.
That has implications for the U.S. as America battles its own surge in coronavirus infections, the former FDA chief said.
“If the U.K. is turning the corner, it’s a pretty good indication that maybe we’re further into this than we think,” he said.

Dr. Scott Gottlieb told CNBC on Monday he expects rising U.S. coronavirus cases, linked to the highly transmissible delta variant, to start declining in the next two to three weeks, pointing to the U.K.’s fall in infections as evidence for what may play out in America.

England’s experience during the pandemic has been viewed a harbinger for the U.S. and other countries, offering insight into how new strains of the virus may spread later on.

“I think the more observable trend is what’s going on in the United Kingdom, where cases are clearly coming down at this point. There’s a very clear trend down. It seems like they’ve peaked,” Gottlieb said in an interview on “Squawk Box.”

The U.K.’s seven-day average of new infections reached roughly 47,700 on July 18, after a steady increase beginning in late May, according to government data. Cases have started to fall in recent days, with 29,173 being reported Sunday.

“If the U.K. is turning the corner, it’s a pretty good indication that maybe we’re further into this than we think and maybe we’re two or three weeks away from starting to see our own plateau here in the United States,” said Gottlieb, who led the Food and Drug Administration commissioner from 2017 to 2019 in the Trump administration.

One reason for Gottlieb’s view is the coronavirus testing landscape in the U.S. is different than it was at earlier stages in the pandemic. For example, he said the results of at-home testing that’s now available may not be reported to health authorities, so “we’re not capturing all of our positive tests.”

“A lot of the people who are becoming symptomatic are becoming more mildly symptomatic because they’re younger people or they’re people who have been vaccinated and just become asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic. So those people aren’t presenting for testing,” added Gottlieb, who serves on the board of Covid vaccine maker Pfizer.

According to a CNBC analysis of Johns Hopkins University data, the weekly average of new daily Covid infections in the U.S. is nearly 52,000. That’s up 61% from a one week ago. As recently as July 5, the nation’s seven-day average of new daily infections was just below 12,000.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Ya that’s crazy re no permission required. We waited till our daughter was 14 and still had to authorize it. Not sure if that’s still the case.


My daughter is 13 and I can't even view her medical records now, because I haven't yet asked her to give her consent to our medical provider. My wife had to go through a process to view them herself, and I believe that she's still restricted on some aspects. I guess it's so teens can get birth control and stuff without getting trouble by their parents or something.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 26, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> My daughter is 13 and I can't even view her medical records now, because I haven't yet asked her to give her consent to our medical provider. My wife had to go through a process to view them herself, and I believe that she's still restricted on some aspects. I guess it's so teens can get birth control and stuff without getting trouble by their parents or something.


This just seems so backwards. So are children the responsibility of their parent or guardian up until 18? I understand the reality some parents are stricter than others on the bc subject, but I can’t wrap my head around you somehow being kept in the dark about her medical records/procedures if she’s a minor


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This just seems so backwards. So are children the responsibility of their parent or guardian up until 18? I understand the reality some parents are stricter than others on the bc subject, but I can’t wrap my head around you somehow being kept in the dark about her medical records/procedures if she’s a minor


Really you don't see something like say child abuse being a very good reason for doctor patient confidentiality applying to a kids best interest too?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Really you don't see something like say child abuse being a very good reason for doctor patient confidentiality applying to a kids best interest too?


Would it require doctor patient confidentiality for a child to report abuse? That sounds like a specific channel of the subject to address. @PJ Diaz did say “portions of your child’s records” so I wonder what you can and can’t see. My response was on the HPV vaccine subject.

Generally speaking though I’m of the mind children should not make medical decisions for themselves


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Would it require doctor patient confidentiality for a child to report abuse? That sounds like a specific channel of the subject to address. @PJ Diaz did say “portions of your child’s records” so I wonder what you can and can’t see. My response was on the HPV vaccine subject.
> 
> Generally speaking though I’m of the mind children should not make medical decisions for themselves


No but a kid talking to their doctor about it might appreciate not catching a beating when they get home for 'embarrassing' them when the doctor asked about the bruises. 

As for vaccines. It is a safe extremely effective way to stop a disease from ruining their health for life. 

Parents keeping their kids unsafe because they got radicalized online, if that is something that doctors can indeed do and not just more trolling nonsense, I could see the benefit of them having agency over their bodies.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No but a kid talking to their doctor about it might appreciate not catching a beating when they get home for 'embarrassing' them when the doctor asked about the bruises.
> 
> As for vaccines. It is a safe extremely effective way to stop a disease from ruining their health for life.
> 
> Parents keeping their kids unsafe because they got radicalized online, if that is something that doctors can indeed do and not just more trolling nonsense, I could see the benefit of them having agency over their bodies.


Huh? I’m all for vaccines I just mean a parent should be able to request medical records to see what vaccines they’ve received. Also a child shouldn’t be able to opt out of a vaccine their parent is trying to have administered


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Huh? I’m all for vaccines I just mean a parent should be able to request medical records to see what vaccines they’ve received. Also a child shouldn’t be able to opt out of a vaccine their parent is trying to have administered


Are you sure you can't?


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my kid gave your kid an atomic wedgie. and she's only 9


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are you sure you can't?


I am not. I don’t know what specific limitations parents have in California (I think that’s where PJ is) to view their children’s records. If it’s all blocked or only certain things. I wonder who decides


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I am not. I don’t know what specific limitations parents have in California (I think that’s where PJ is) to view their children’s records. If it’s all blocked or only certain things. I wonder who decides


Im guessing the people who wrote the laws/ones who hold them to them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No but a kid talking to their doctor about it might appreciate not catching a beating when they get home for 'embarrassing' them when the doctor asked about the bruises.
> 
> As for vaccines. It is a safe extremely effective way to stop a disease from ruining their health for life.
> I didn’t give it a thought because we were very open and left it to them to choose while accepting their choice.
> ...


Actually I’m pretty sure by law doctors have to report any suspected abuse. Not sure how you took this from there to here. But yes the BC and other personal choice things are probably best kept confidential, now that I think about it.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Actually I’m pretty sure by law doctors have to report any suspected abuse. Not sure how you took this from there to here. But yes the BC and other personal choice things are probably best kept confidential, now that I think about it.


BC?

Good point about having to report abuse.

I was also thinking of kids of Jehovah Witnesses having the choice to do things like saving their lives by getting blood transfusions over their parents wishes and things like that too.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 26, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> BC?
> 
> Good point about having to report abuse.


Birth control


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 26, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Birth control


Good call. Yeah great example.


----------



## Sdh777 (Jul 26, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Sorry to hear about your son. Why in the world would they gave an HPV vaccine to him though? Doesn't it have to do with the cervix?
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hpv-infection/in-depth/hpv-vaccine/art-20047292


They give it to teen boys now for prevention of genital warts. I’ve never heard of it for boys until after the fact.


----------



## Sdh777 (Jul 26, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> someone authorized the HPV vaccine..perhaps your wife? paperwork goes with it and you have to sign off on.
> 
> some psych meds are used off label for neurology..the last one i had felt like gasoline running through my veins; hives and blisters for partial onset. I swear they just guess at it most of the time.
> 
> ...


My wife authorized the vaccine as it was recommended by our long-time pediatrician. I don’t blame her at all. My son does the Keto diet (Some times) and CBD/THC mix and they both make a tremendous difference.


----------



## Sdh777 (Jul 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Your post is more about why the US should have a single payer health care system than the pandemic.
> 
> Accidents and adverse side effects happen. They are not common, the one you describe is rare. They should all be treated without giving the patient's family more grief and stress over the bills.
> 
> I think you are lying about your condition but I agree with you that the US should provide healthcare to all as a basic right. Investment in public health is a smart way to use our resources.


I‘m sure I came across as an asshole and for that I am worthy of criticism. Dealing with this has definitely taken it’s toll and I was tilted no doubt, but I’m not lying about any condition or taking any political stance; politics are the least of my worries and won’t help my son. Just sharing a personal experience from a side that is rarely seen and venting because it really sucks!


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> It depends on the election results
> One is a leader I trust the other is a conman


Agreed, 100%, exactly why I won't be getting it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Agreed, 100%, exactly why I won't be getting it.


Perhaps you will MAGA by dying, if enough like you die from covid America might improve, so don't get vaxxed.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

Staff at a Florida hospital say they are hearing panic, fear and regret from unvaccinated Covid-19 patients









Staff at a Florida hospital say they are hearing panic, fear and regret from unvaccinated Covid-19 patients | CNN


Health care workers at Jacksonville's Baptist Medical Center in Florida are hearing panic, fear and regret from many of their patients as an increasing number are admitted for Covid-19 complications -- and as many need to be put on ventilators.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Agreed, 100%, exactly why I won't be getting it.


I hope you have no family or friends in healthcare
Make America Gross Again


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 27, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hope you have no family or friends in healthcare
> Make America Gross Again


How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


I would have bet my house you would say that
How convenient


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


That's how we know you are full shit. If you are a healthcare worker though, vaccines are being mandated for them now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Over 80% have had one shot in Canada and where I live in NS over 84% have had a single shot and over 64% have had the second. The 23% difference between Florida (61.59%) and Nova Scotia (84.1%) in first shot vaccinations is purely politics and domestic disinformation, we even had supply problems, or we'd be further along than this by now.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Mayor of Florida county home to Disney World sounds alarm on surging Covid cases


The mayor of the Florida county that's home to Disney World and Universal Studios is sounding the alarm on a spike of Covid-19 cases in the area, saying the county is now in "crisis mode" as it grapples with its worsening infection rate.




www.cnn.com





*‘We are now in crisis mode’: Mayor of Florida county home to Disney World sounds alarm on surging Covid cases*

Washington CNN —
The mayor of the Florida county that’s home to Disney World and Universal Studios is sounding the alarm on a spike of Covid-19 cases in the area, saying the county is now in “crisis mode” as it grapples with its worsening infection rate.

“These numbers are extraordinary. We are seeing nearly 1,000 new cases in Orange County daily. Those are the numbers we saw at the highest peak last year,” Mayor Jerry Demings, a Democrat, said Monday during a news conference. “So a thousand a day is extraordinary. We are now in crisis mode.”

Urging the county’s residents to get vaccinated, Demings added: “We, as a community, need to work together to slow the spread.”

“Residents are still getting vaccinated, but at a slow pace. We need to move the needle faster. 61.59% of Orange County residents ages 12 and above have had at least one shot of the vaccine,” he said.

The comments from the mayor come as Florida is seeing a surge in coronavirus cases, with every county in the state listed as having “high” levels of community transmission, according to data from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

CNN has reached out to Disney for comment.

Orange County hosts not only Walt Disney World and Universal Studios Orlando Resort, but also SeaWorld Orlando. The parks dropped many of their pandemic-era rules in recent months, including temperature checks for guests. Fully vaccinated guests do not need to wear face masks in the parks, and while Universal isn’t requiring social distancing among visitors, its website says the park encourages “all guests to keep a safe distance between travel parties.”

Over the past week, Florida accounted for nearly a quarter of all new cases in the United States – more than any other state.

The case rate in the state over the past week – about 49 new cases per 100,000 people each day – is more than three times the US rate of about 16 new cases per 100,000 people each day. Only Arkansas and Louisiana had higher case rates over the past week.

Florida also reported more Covid-19 deaths than any other state over the past week – a total of 282 over the past week – the sixth highest per capita rate of deaths in the country.

The state has fully vaccinated 48.5% of its residents, according to data from the CDC – below the US rate of 49.1%.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> That's how we know you are full shit. If you are a healthcare worker though, vaccines are being mandated for them now.


Already got my shot of saline, all my family too. Where I work, everyone takes care of each other. We have plenty of phizer in cold storage, if you need more. Feel free to come take it. None of us will be using it.



Herb & Suds said:


> I would have bet my house you would say that
> How convenient


It was in my signature, since I started posting. Not my fault your to ignorant to read “Health Care Worker”!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Already got my shot of saline, all my family too. Where I work, everyone takes care of each other. We have plenty of phizer in cold storage, if you need more. Feel free to come take it. None of us will be using it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in my signature, since I started posting. Not my fault your to ignorant to read “Health Care Worker”!


Sorry comrade I'm all set


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


No you arent


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Already got my shot of saline, all my family too. Where I work, everyone takes care of each other. We have plenty of phizer in cold storage, if you need more. Feel free to come take it. None of us will be using it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was in my signature, since I started posting. Not my fault your to ignorant to read “Health Care Worker”!


I don't believe a thing you post, including unnecessary biographical details that are bullshit, get a life.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't believe a thing you post, including unnecessary biographical details that are bullshit, get a life.


What? You don’t believe? But it says so right there, on their signature. It must be true. Lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What? You don’t believe? But it says so right there, on their signature. It must be true. Lol.


I think we are dealing with saltydog aka godwillwin, etc this one has more socks than Imelda Marcos had shoes. An antisocial personality to a pathological degree, who now feels part of a tribe, a group of fellow racists and assholes they can fit in with.

She likes Trump because she is like Trump in many ways.


----------



## printer (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


Retired Colonel nurse. Still hanging out with a lot of assholes?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


Where did you study?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> Where did you study?


Trump U


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 27, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Trump U


I know you're tending on the facetious side of things, but as somebody who was raised in a family of Civil servants and Nurses, I had to ask. The communication skills, civility, and basic writing knowledge of that RN seems to be lacking. Those are all very important attributes for one in such a position.


----------



## mooray (Jul 27, 2021)

Not to mention being willing to dumb down to comically obvious trash sites in order to confirm something they want so badly to believe. And just because they want to be a marjorie taylor green type of trash republican. It'd be funny if it weren't so sad.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I know you're tending on the facetious side of things, but as somebody who was raised in a family of Civil servants and Nurses, I had to ask. The communication skills, civility, and basic writing knowledge of that RN seems to be lacking. Those are all very important attributes for one in such a position.


This sock shows up with a new biography frequently and is consistently the same Trumper asshole who keeps getting banned for antisocial behavior. You are not dealing with a normal person here. Different sock with a different story, but the song remains the same, same ego, different username.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 27, 2021)

I have a good idea of what's up with some of these imposters. I'm always willing to give a little rope for context though.


----------



## Lordhooha (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


I don't believe for a second your a nurse. Especially a real RN. You may be a self proclaimed nurse Karen user of essential oils and mood lights to heal your "patients" of well their lives.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 27, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


Wait yesterday you said you’re a stay at home mom of 4, then you said you’re a master cultivator, and now you’re a full time nurse?

I also see you’re the head of marketing for daddy’s company as well?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)

*There Will Be A 'Decrease In Covid If Employers Require Vaccines'*





Professor at Boston University’s Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases, Dr. Nahid Bhadelia, and New York Times’ senior writer, David Leonhardt, highlight the most pressing questions about the Delta variant and explain the ways businesses can require vaccinations and keep their employees safe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

These 6 red and blue states tell you everything you need to know about where Delta is hitting hardest — and why


An average of nearly twice as many people per capita are now hospitalized for COVID-19 in states that voted for Donald Trump in 2020 as in states that voted for Joe Biden, according to a Yahoo News analysis.




news.yahoo.com





*These 6 red and blue states tell you everything you need to know about where Delta is hitting hardest — and why*

Politics is hardly the only factor driving vaccine hesitancy in the U.S. But in a sign of how big a factor politics has become — and how the politicization of vaccination is shaping where the hypercontagious Delta variant is hitting hardest — an average of nearly twice as many people per capita are now hospitalized for COVID-19 in states that voted for Donald Trump in 2020 as in states that voted for Joe Biden, according to a Yahoo News analysis.

And while blue states have vaccinated (on average) more than half their residents, red states lag a dozen percentage points behind.

Comparing six specific states — Vermont, New Jersey, Minnesota, Florida, Louisiana and Nevada — only throws this troubling trend into sharper relief.

Hospitalization and vaccination numbers are, of course, not unrelated. Studies have repeatedly shown that all approved COVID vaccines reduce the risk of hospitalization (and death) by more than 95 percent. Likewise, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimates that more than 97 percent of all COVID patients in hospitals right now are unvaccinated.

As a result, the states with more unvaccinated residents also tend to be the states with more hospitalized residents — and these states tend to be disproportionately conservative.

Just how disproportionately conservative? Glance at any state-by-state list of COVID data and the pattern becomes clear. Just three of the 25 states with the lowest vaccination rates voted for Biden; just three of the 25 states with the highest vaccination rates voted for Trump. By the same token, just 1 of the 10 states with the highest hospitalization rates (Nevada) voted for Biden — and just 1 of the 10 states with the lowest hospitalization rates (South Dakota) voted for Trump.

When you put it all together, the big picture is as striking as it is unsettling. According to Yahoo’s analysis, the average full-vaccination rate across states that voted for Biden was 54.4 percent as of Monday morning. The average full-vaccination rate across states that voted for Trump was far lower: just 41.7 percent.

In turn, these undervaccinated red states are now bearing the brunt of Delta’s impact. Across the Biden states, today’s average hospitalization rate is just 6 people for every 100,000 residents. Across the Trump states, that same rate is now nearly twice as high: 11.2 per 100,000.



Donald Trump

Joe Biden
Yahoo News
These 6 red and blue states tell you everything you need to know about where Delta is hitting hardest — and why
Andrew Romano
Andrew Romano·West Coast Correspondent
Tue, July 27, 2021, 3:38 PM
In this article:

Donald Trump
45th President of the United States

Joe Biden
Former U.S. vice president, 2020 Democratic presidential nominee


Politics is hardly the only factor driving vaccine hesitancy in the U.S. But in a sign of how big a factor politics has become — and how the politicization of vaccination is shaping where the hypercontagious Delta variant is hitting hardest — an average of nearly twice as many people per capita are now hospitalized for COVID-19 in states that voted for Donald Trump in 2020 as in states that voted for Joe Biden, according to a Yahoo News analysis.

And while blue states have vaccinated (on average) more than half their residents, red states lag a dozen percentage points behind.

Comparing six specific states — Vermont, New Jersey, Minnesota, Florida, Louisiana and Nevada — only throws this troubling trend into sharper relief.


Hospitalization and vaccination numbers are, of course, not unrelated. Studies have repeatedly shown that all approved COVID vaccines reduce the risk of hospitalization (and death) by more than 95 percent. Likewise, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimates that more than 97 percent of all COVID patients in hospitals right now are unvaccinated.

As a result, the states with more unvaccinated residents also tend to be the states with more hospitalized residents — and these states tend to be disproportionately conservative.

Just how disproportionately conservative? Glance at any state-by-state list of COVID data and the pattern becomes clear. Just three of the 25 states with the lowest vaccination rates voted for Biden; just three of the 25 states with the highest vaccination rates voted for Trump. By the same token, just 1 of the 10 states with the highest hospitalization rates (Nevada) voted for Biden — and just 1 of the 10 states with the lowest hospitalization rates (South Dakota) voted for Trump.

When you put it all together, the big picture is as striking as it is unsettling. According to Yahoo’s analysis, the average full-vaccination rate across states that voted for Biden was 54.4 percent as of Monday morning. The average full-vaccination rate across states that voted for Trump was far lower: just 41.7 percent.

In turn, these undervaccinated red states are now bearing the brunt of Delta’s impact. Across the Biden states, today’s average hospitalization rate is just 6 people for every 100,000 residents. Across the Trump states, that same rate is now nearly twice as high: 11.2 per 100,000.

Critical care workers insert an endotracheal tube into a coronavirus disease (COVID-19) positive patient in the intensive care unit (ICU) at Sarasota Memorial Hospital in Sarasota, Florida, February 11, 2021. (Shannon Stapleton/Reuters)
Critical care workers insert an endotracheal tube into a COVID patient at Sarasota Memorial Hospital in Sarasota, Fla., in February. (Shannon Stapleton/Reuters)
More
Tragically, this gap will probably only widen in the weeks ahead. Over the last 14 days, blue-state hospitalizations have grown at an average rate of 24.4 percent. Meanwhile, red-state hospitalizations have grown at an average rate of 60 percent — more than twice as fast.

Vermont leads the nation with 67 percent of its population fully vaccinated; there, hospitalizations have actually fallen over the past two weeks to a rate of less than 1 patient per 100,000 residents. Nearby Massachusetts (64 percent), Maine (63 percent), Connecticut (63 percent) and New Hampshire (58 percent) have similarly stratospheric vaccination rates — and not a single one currently has more than 4 patients per 100,000 residents in the hospital because of COVID-19.

Beyond New England, the mid-Atlantic states tend to look a lot like New Jersey: above-average vaccination rate (58 percent), below-average hospitalization rate (5 patients per 100,000 residents). And across the Upper Midwest, Minnesota — 54 percent fully vaccinated; just 3 per 100,000 hospitalized — is typical.

All these states voted for Biden.

Most Trump states are not faring as well. At 31 patients for every 100,000 residents, Florida now has the second-highest hospitalization rate in the nation, and more people (upwards of 6,600) are in the hospital for COVID there than in any other state — a tally that has doubled over the last two weeks and is fast approaching record levels. Less than half of Floridians (48 percent) are vaccinated, and an even lower number tend to be vaccinated across north Florida, the epicenter of the state’s outbreak. Low vaccination rates in Missouri (41 percent) and Arkansas (36 percent) have propelled hospitalization rates there to equally high levels.

Nearby Louisiana appears to be next on Delta’s list. There, hospitalizations have hit 22 patients per 100,000 residents after rising 174 percent over the last two weeks — faster than anywhere else in America. Just 37 percent of Louisianans are fully vaccinated.

Again, politics isn’t the only factor here. Seasonality may play a part; the Sun Belt saw the worst spread last summer too. Vaccine uptake has also been relatively slow in some Democratic-leaning communities of color, and there are large Black and Latino populations in many of the Southern and Southwestern states where Delta is now wreaking the most havoc.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

How the coronavirus infects cells — and why Delta is so dangerous


Scientists are unpicking the life cycle of SARS-CoV-2 and how the virus uses tricks to evade detection.




www.nature.com





*How the coronavirus infects cells — and why Delta is so dangerous*
Scientists are unpicking the life cycle of SARS-CoV-2 and how the virus uses tricks to evade detection.



The coronavirus sports a luxurious sugar coat. “It’s striking,” thought Rommie Amaro, staring at her computer simulation of one of the trademark spike proteins of SARS-CoV-2, which stick out from the virus’s surface. It was swathed in sugar molecules, known as glycans.

“When you see it with all the glycans, it’s almost unrecognizable,” says Amaro, a computational biophysical chemist at the University of California, San Diego.

Many viruses have glycans covering their outer proteins, camouflaging them from the human immune system like a wolf in sheep’s clothing. But last year, Amaro’s laboratory group and collaborators created the most detailed visualization yet of this coat, based on structural and genetic data and rendered atom-by-atom by a supercomputer. On 22 March 2020, she posted the simulation to Twitter. Within an hour, one researcher asked in a comment: what was the naked, uncoated loop sticking out of the top of the protein?

Amaro had no idea. But ten minutes later, structural biologist Jason McLellan at the University of Texas at Austin chimed in: the uncoated loop was a receptor binding domain (RBD), one of three sections of the spike that bind to receptors on human cells (see ‘A hidden spike’).



In Amaro’s simulation, when the RBD lifted up above the glycan cloud, two glycans swooped in to lock it into place, like a kickstand on a bicycle. When Amaro mutated the glycans in the computer model, the RBD collapsed. McLellan’s team built a way to try the same experiment in the lab, and by June 2020, the collaborators had reported that mutating the two glycans reduced the ability of the spike protein to bind to a human cell receptor1 — a role that no one has previously recognized in coronaviruses, McLellan says. It’s possible that snipping out those two sugars could reduce the virus’s infectivity, says Amaro, although researchers don’t yet have a way to do this.

Since the start of the COVID-19 pandemic, scientists have been developing a detailed understanding of how SARS-CoV-2 infects cells. By picking apart the infection process, they hope to find better ways to interrupt it through improved treatments and vaccines, and learn why the latest strains, such as the Delta variant, are more transmissible.

What has emerged from 19 months of work, backed by decades of coronavirus research, is a blow-by-blow account of how SARS-CoV-2 invades human cells (see ‘Life cycle of the pandemic coronavirus’). Scientists have discovered key adaptations that help the virus to grab on to human cells with surprising strength and then hide itself once inside. Later, as it leaves cells, SARS-CoV-2 executes a crucial processing step to prepare its particles for infecting even more human cells. These are some of the tools that have enabled the virus to spread so quickly and claim millions of lives. “That’s why it’s so difficult to control,” says Wendy Barclay, a virologist at Imperial College London.
...


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jul 28, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


"Nonsense" isn't hyphenated, and "front line" isn't one word unless you're talking about a PBS show or a flea and tick prevention product.


----------



## AquaTerra (Jul 28, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> "Nonsense" isn't hyphenated, and "front line" isn't one word unless you're talking about a PBS show or a flea and tick prevention product.


Fucking hilarious, he was trying to point out another posters spelling mistake in a different thread when they spelled liar "lier" Also missing an "a" before the registered nurse. Typical Trumpinzie projections.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's what we know about who won't get vaccinated and why


We've been referring a lot to "the unvaccinated" vs. "the vaccinated" in very general terms that paint over who, exactly, is in these groups and what might be motivating them.




www.cnn.com





*A third of eligible people aren’t vaccinated. Here’s what we know about them*

CNN — 
We’ve been referring a lot to “the unvaccinated” vs. “the vaccinated” in very general terms that paint over who, exactly, is in these groups and what might be motivating them.

I went to CNN’s political forecaster, Harry Enten, to get his impression of what we know specifically about the unvaccinated and what might convince them to get the vaccine.

Our conversation, conducted via instant message, is below.

*WHAT MATTERS:* _Hi, Harry! I normally talk to you about politics, but we’re all Covid journalists now and maybe forever._

*ENTEN: *Hi Mr. Wolf! The disaster over the last year and almost a half has certainly changed all of our lives for forever.

*WHAT MATTERS: *_We know the way out of it is through vaccines, but now we’re being told by the CDC that even vaccinated people should mask up in high transmission areas because not enough of the country has gotten vaccinated. What, in the most general sense, do we know about that unvaccinated population?_

*ENTEN: *Well, I think we know a few things.

1. *They’re more likely to be Republicans than Democrats.* Most polling (see here) shows that somewhere between 50% and 60% of Republican adults are vaccinated compared with 80% to 90% of Democratic adults.

2. *They’re likely to be younger.* About 90% of Americans age 65 and older have received at least one dose (see here and click on age), while only a little more than 50% of those age 18-24 have. That percentage is even lower for 12- to 17-year-olds.

3. *They’re likely to be Black or Hispanic*. This is a harder number to come by because it’s not tracked by every state agency and sample sizes on polls are smaller, but among the entire population and the states that are tracked, about 48% of White Americans have received at least one dose compared to 41% of Hispanics and 38% of Black Americans (see here). (Nearly two-thirds [65%] of Asians have.)

*WHAT MATTERS: *_Just about 57% of the country has gotten one dose and just about half of the country is fully vaccinated, according to the CDC. But zero people under 12 have gotten the shot. So how big is the universe of people that’s actually holding us up?_

*ENTEN: *Well, this has been one of the interesting things from a journalistic perspective. What is the best dominator?

I can spend a day on that all. But the important thing to realize here is that two-thirds (67%) of those 12 and older (who are only ones eligible) right now have received at least one dose. A clear majority (58%) are fully vaccinated, per the CDC.

*Side note: There is a small fraction of those under 12 who have been vaccinated because of trials.

*WHAT MATTERS: *_So it’s a third of eligible people, give or take?_

*ENTEN: *Yes. About a third of the eligible population has refused to take a dose. But that drops as you go up the age ladder. Among the most at-risk, age 65+, from the virus (though we are all at least at some risk and everyone should get vaccinated), 80% are fully vaccinated and 90% are at least partially vaccinated.

*WHAT MATTERS: *_My impression of the groups you mention above (and they’re not mutually exclusive!), but my impression of what’s holding back vaccines goes something like this: Young people might think they’re invincible, so they don’t prioritize going in. Conservatives might be skeptical of the government and vaccines. And racial minorities might have a legitimate historic fear of being treated like guinea pigs. What does the data say about what motivates these groups?_

*ENTEN: *So, I think the last Kaiser poll in June gives us a good indication of what is going on here. They asked different groups why they are hesitant or resistant.

Republicans actually basically give a slew of different answers (which may be code for saying they just don’t want it no matter what). Somewhere between 46% and 55% say the vaccine is too new, side effect worries, just don’t want to get it, don’t trust the government, don’t think they need it, don’t think they need it, etc.

Compare that to Black Americans, the two top answers by far are vaccine is too new and worried about side effects (55%). Among those under 30 who haven’t received a dose, 65% say they don’t think they need one is a major reason.

*WHAT MATTERS: *_What do we know about who is persuadable to get the vaccine and how they might be persuaded?_

*ENTEN: *So this is interesting. What is the definition of persuadable? I think you could consider two groups to be persuadable.

The ones who say “we’ll see about this” and the ones who say “I’ll only take the vaccine if forced.” Both are about 10% of the entire adult population.

Much of the wait-and-see crowds wants some more reassurances that the vaccine is safe. In that Kaiser poll I mentioned, 56% of those who were not vaccinated, but said at a minimum that they were waiting and seeing, indicated that full FDA approval of a Covid-19 vaccine would make them more likely to get a vaccine. I think the answer to the “only take a vaccine if forced” crowd is pretty obvious: vaccine mandates. People may complain about them, but the polling indicates anyway that they could work.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 28, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Here's what we know about who won't get vaccinated and why
> 
> 
> We've been referring a lot to "the unvaccinated" vs. "the vaccinated" in very general terms that paint over who, exactly, is in these groups and what might be motivating them.
> ...


this is why WWI had to come to an end early- too many 18-24 were dead and there was no one to send.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

*GOP Changing Their Tune On Vaccines: 'Things Are Too Far Gone’*





Dean of the National School of Tropical Medicine at Baylor College of Medicine Dr. Peter Hotez reflects on his concerns that Republicans and right-wing media figures who are just now coming out to support the vaccine, are too late to stop the spread of the Delta variant in red states across the country


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> How funny, I’m registered nurse. Been on the frontline of this non-sense since it started. That’s how I know it’s all non-sense.


nonsense


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 28, 2021)

Sdh777 said:


> I‘m sure I came across as an asshole and for that I am worthy of criticism. Dealing with this has definitely taken it’s toll and I was tilted no doubt, but I’m not lying about any condition or taking any political stance; politics are the least of my worries and won’t help my son. Just sharing a personal experience from a side that is rarely seen and venting because it really sucks!


The problems you describe have nothing to do with the pandemic.

Sounds like fear mongering to me.. Find some place else to spread disinformation.


----------



## printer (Jul 28, 2021)

*McConnell: 'It never occurred to me' convincing Americans to get vaccinated would be difficult*
“Here, we did — developed three highly effective vaccines in under one year. Honestly, it never occurred to me we would have difficulty getting people to take the vaccine,” McConnell told Fox Business Network host Larry Kudlow, a former White House official.

“So, clearly, we have got a job to do to try to convince reluctant Americans of all types who seem to be holding back, unconvinced that this is the right thing to do,” McConnell added.

McConnell said that the subject of vaccines hits close to home for him as a polio survivor, noting it took decades to develop vaccines for it.

McConnell had previously told Reuters that he blamed "bad advice" for lower vaccination rates.

"There is bad advice out there, you know. Apparently you see that all over the place: people practicing medicine without a license, giving bad advice. And that bad advice should be ignored," McConnell told Reuters.

McConnell has been one of the few consistent voices within the GOP encouraging people to be vaccinated amid a political divide on the issue.








McConnell: ‘It never occurred to me’ convincing Americans to get vaccinated would be difficult


Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said on Wednesday that he did not realize it would be difficult to convince Americans to take the COVID-19 vaccine as the nation deals with soaring ca…




thehill.com





Not that he gets much respect from the unwashed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

CDC: Color-coded map shows where Americans need to wear masks again, and where you can go maskless, outside of schools


Vaccinated people can still spread the Delta variant, which is one of the biggest reasons masks are being recommended indoors again.




news.yahoo.com





*CDC: Color-coded map shows where Americans need to wear masks again, and where you can go maskless, outside of schools*


_People in orange and red counties should wear masks indoors in public, the CDC said Tuesday. __CDC Covid Data Tracker_


The CDC now recommends that fully vaccinated people wear masks indoors in public in certain areas.
A color-coded map of the US shows the zones where masks are recommended.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is now recommending that fully vaccinated people put their masks back on when indoors in public, at least in the areas of the US where COVID-19 is spreading fastest.

CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said Tuesday that "the Delta variant behaves uniquely differently" compared with other versions of the virus and that vaccinated people "may be contagious and spread the virus to others."

But the CDC isn't recommending that everyone mask up again.

The agency's new guidance is limited to places where COVID-19 transmission is deemed "substantial" or "high," meaning there are either more than 50 cases per 100,000 people in the area, over a seven-day period, or the COVID-19 test positivity rate is higher than 5%.

The one glaring exception to that rule is in K-12 schools nationwide, where the CDC is now recommending everyone mask up to protect kids and teachers.

The main reason for the change in the CDC guidance is that, in areas where a lot of virus is circulating, the risk of getting infected, even for vaccinated people, is now very high. And while vaccination helps protect people from heading to the hospital or, eventually, dying from the disease, it is not a perfect shield against COVID-19. Vaccinated people can get sick and prolong the pandemic, too, by spreading the virus.

"That's why we are saying, in areas of substantial or high transmission, even if you are vaccinated, that we believe it's important to wear a mask in those settings," Walensky added.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

Unvaccinated Californians 600% More Likely To Get Covid; Younger Residents, Ages 18-29, Driving Surge


After weeks of urging all Californians to get vaccinated, state public health officials rolled out a requirement on Tuesday that all state and healthcare workers provide proof of vaccination or und…




deadline.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 28, 2021)

Alabama hospitals treating 26 children for COVID


"That’s what’s the most frightening,” Dr. Don Williamson, head of the Alabama Hospital Association, said of the increase.




www.al.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Some people in Missouri are getting vaccinated in secret to avoid backlash from loved ones, doctor says | CNN


The Covid-19 vaccine has become so polarizing that some people in Missouri are getting inoculated in secret for fear of backlash from their friends and family who oppose vaccination, a doctor told CNN on Wednesday.




www.cnn.com





*Some people in Missouri are getting vaccinated against Covid-19 in secret, doctor says. They fear backlash from loved ones who oppose the vaccines*

CNN — 
The Covid-19 vaccine has become so polarizing that some people in Missouri are getting inoculated in secret for fear of backlash from their friends and family who oppose vaccination, a doctor told CNN Wednesday.

“They’ve had some experience that’s sort of changed their mind from the viewpoint of those in their family, those in their friendship circles or their work circles. And they came to their own decision that they wanted to get a vaccine,” said Dr. Priscilla Frase, a hospitalist and chief medical information officer at Ozarks Healthcare in West Plains, Missouri.

“They did their own research on it, and they talked to people and made the decisions themselves,” Frase told CNN’s Anderson Cooper. “But even though they were able to make that decision themselves, they didn’t want to have to deal with the peer pressure or the outbursts from other people about them … ‘giving in to everything.’”

In a hospital produced video, Frase said one pharmacist at her hospital told her “they’ve had several people come in to get vaccinated who have tried to sort of disguise their appearance and even went so far as to say, ‘please, please, please don’t let anybody know that I got this vaccine.’”

Frase told CNN if a patient asks for privacy to get vaccinated, the hospital tries to accommodate the request – whether at the drive-thru window or at their cars.

“Anything we can do to get people in a place that they’re comfortable receiving the vaccine,” Frase said. “It’s not a large number, but every single person that we can reach who wants to get vaccinated and we can provide that for them, that’s a win. And we take every win that we can get.”

Missouri has 41% of its population fully vaccinated against Covid-19, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The state is one of 49 in the US experiencing at least a 10% surge in new Covid-19 cases over last week, data from Johns Hopkins University shows.

Unvaccinated patients are getting sicker quicker
Frase said her hospital had 33 patients admitted with Covid-19 as of Wednesday and she’s expecting that number to rise.

“The patients that are coming in are generally younger than what we saw before. It’s more people requiring a lot more oxygen, a lot quicker,” Frase said.

“The majority of people we’ve admitted have not been vaccinated,” she added.

“The biggest thing that I think has been shocking for us is, back in the fall, in the winter, it took us four months to get to our peak admitted patients, which is around 22. It’s taken us 30 days to exceed that and be up to 33 today.” Frase said.

And it’s not just Frase’s hospital that is dealing with an influx of patients in Missouri.

The CoxHealth health system said it’s expanding morgue capacity in due to an increase in Covid-19 related deaths.

“We’ve actually brought in a portable piece of technology that allows bodies to be cooled and placed outside the morgue. We have had to expand that because the mortality has gone up so much lately,” CoxHealth President and CEO Steve Edwards said during a news briefing in Springfield-Greene County Tuesday.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Canada has coronavirus vaccine for all who eligible, earlier than promised -Trudeau


OTTAWA (Reuters) -Canada has enough coronavirus vaccine to inoculate everyone who is eligible nearly two months earlier than had been promised, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said on Tuesday, ahead of a likely election in which his record on fighting the pandemic will be center stage. Trudeau...




news.yahoo.com





*Canada has coronavirus vaccine for all who eligible, earlier than promised -Trudeau*

OTTAWA (Reuters) -Canada has enough coronavirus vaccine to inoculate everyone who is eligible nearly two months earlier than had been promised, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said on Tuesday, ahead of a likely election in which his record on fighting the pandemic will be center stage.

Trudeau had pledged that every Canadian who wanted to be vaccinated would receive two shots of vaccine by the end of September. He told a televised news conference on Tuesday that his Liberal government had bought more than 66 million doses of COVID-19 vaccines, enough to inoculate everyone who was eligible.

"So not only have we kept that promise, we've gotten there ahead of schedule," he said.

"We have done extraordinarily well. We are at the top of the world in terms of vaccinations," Trudeau said in Moncton, New Brunswick.

As of July 17, 79.7% of Canadians aged 12 and above had received one shot and 57.5% had been given two shots of the Moderna, AstraZeneca or Pfizer-BioNTech vaccines. The comparative U.S. figures as of July 26 were 66.5% and 57.5%.

Trudeau also said Canada was likely to see an increase in coronavirus cases among unvaccinated people over the coming months due to variants of the virus.

Aides say Trudeau is set to trigger a snap federal election in the months ahead, two years ahead of schedule. One of the main campaigning points will how the Liberals dealt with COVID-19.

Recent opinion polls put the Liberals ahead of their Conservative rivals but not necessarily by enough to win back the parliamentary majority they lost in 2019. Trudeau first came to power in late 2015.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

American workers are facing increasing pressure to get vaccinated against Covid-19 | CNN


Unvaccinated American workers are facing increasing pressure to get Covid-19 shots, as the country sees a dramatic rise in the number of government and private sector employers pushing inoculations for those who want to come to work.




www.cnn.com





*The US is returning to early pandemic surges and restrictions. It’s time to compel people to do the right thing, expert says*

CNN —
It has been months since Covid-19 vaccines were made available to most of the US population and things are looking much more like they did early in the pandemic: cases are surging, events are being postponed and restrictions are back.

The culprit is the insufficient rate of vaccinations, and a solution may be to mandate that people take action to protect themselves and their community, director of the Vaccine Education Center at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia and a member of the US Food and Drug Administration’s vaccine advisory committee, Dr. Paul Offit said.

“We’ve hit a wall,” Offit told CNN’s Wolf Blitzer Wednesday. “We’ve gotten to the point where you have to compel people to do the right thing.”

Initial enthusiasm to get vaccinated has dwindled and many who haven’t done so express hesitancy or resistance to getting vaccinated. Currently, 49.3% of the US population is fully vaccinated, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention – a far cry from the 70 to 85% that experts have estimated would be needed to slow or stop the spread of the virus.

“There was a time we were giving three million doses a day. If we’d stayed that course, we could be at roughly 80% population immunity,” Offit said.

And case numbers are on the rise again. There are 49 states seeing a surge in cases, and 35 those are seeing a seven-day average of new cases at least 50% greater than last week, according to data from Johns Hopkins University.

Wednesday’s Washington Nationals MLB game against the Philadelphia Phillies was postponed after 12 members of the Nationals – four players and eight staff members – tested positive for Covid-19.

The climbing case numbers have pushed some areas to return to mask mandates:

The mayor of Atlanta issued an executive order Wednesday requiring masks in all indoor public places.

In Kansas, state employees and visitors will be required to wear masks indoors starting Monday.

The Pentagon implemented an indoor mask mandate regardless of vaccination status.

But other local leaders are pushing back against the return to pre-vaccine precautions.

Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp tweeted Wednesday that he will not issue any mask mandates or lockdowns in the state.

Georgia is one of the 35 states where new cases this week are more than 50% higher than last week. Currently 38.5% of the state’s population is fully vaccinated, according to the CDC.
...


----------



## xtsho (Jul 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some people in Missouri are getting vaccinated in secret to avoid backlash from loved ones, doctor says | CNN
> 
> 
> The Covid-19 vaccine has become so polarizing that some people in Missouri are getting inoculated in secret for fear of backlash from their friends and family who oppose vaccination, a doctor told CNN on Wednesday.
> ...


Crazy. I'm sure glad that my family isn't a bunch of uneducated troglodytes. Fearing backlash for getting the vaccine. Good grief. It's amazing how stupid those trumpers are. They're anti-science, anti-knowledge, anti-college, anti-vaccine, etc... The only thing they aren't is anti-moron because that's what they are. Morons. The worst America has to offer.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Crazy. I'm sure glad that my family isn't a bunch of uneducated troglodytes. Fearing backlash for getting the vaccine. Good grief. It's amazing how stupid those trumpers are. They're anti-science, anti-knowledge, anti-college, anti-vaccine, etc... The only thing they aren't is anti-moron because that's what they are. Morons. The worst America has to offer.


Delta and effective vaccines are putting a ton of pressure on the antivaxxers and Trumpers, this is a sign they are starting to crack. It's another fracture line in the GOP along with the big lie, only this one cuts much deeper and deadlier. Most of these hardcore Trumpers I see on TV are highly vulnerable to covid, middle aged and often in poor health. Trump rallies with no masks and delta flying around the unvaxxed crowd of morons could be a disaster.

They don't like masks or vaccines and have broken new ground in Darwin's theory, self selection for extinction.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

It's love thy neighbor, not fuck thy neighbor and do unto others as you would have them do unto you, not do them in with ignorance and selfishness. Christians protect their children, they don't gamble their lives away for lies.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








'Steady increase' in vaccines in past month, White House says


A pandemic of the novel coronavirus has now infected more than 197 million people worldwide and killed over 4.2 million of them.




abcnews.go.com





*COVID-19 live updates: Dozens of cases across US linked to Christian summer camp*
*At least 75 cases in 17 U.S. states have been linked to the camp.*

The United States is facing a COVID-19 surge this summer as the more contagious delta variant spreads.

More than 611,000 Americans have died from COVID-19 and over 4.1 million people have died worldwide, according to real-time data compiled by the Center for Systems Science and Engineering at Johns Hopkins University.

Just 57.6% of Americans ages 12 and up are fully vaccinated against COVID-19, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

The CDC on Tuesday, citing new science on the transmissibility of the delta variant, changed its mask guidance to now recommend everyone in areas with substantial or high levels of transmission -- vaccinated or not -- wear a face covering in public, indoor settings.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Crazy. I'm sure glad that my family isn't a bunch of uneducated troglodytes. Fearing backlash for getting the vaccine. Good grief. It's amazing how stupid those trumpers are. They're anti-science, anti-knowledge, anti-college, anti-vaccine, etc... The only thing they aren't is anti-moron because that's what they are. Morons. The worst America has to offer.


Youre so fucking retarded that you tried to tell me Portland was destroyed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

Ravages of COVID surge evident inside Missouri hospital


Daryl Barker was passionately against a COVID-19 vaccination, and so were his relatives. Then 10 of them got sick and Barker, at just 31, ended up in a Missouri intensive care unit fighting for his life. It's a scenario playing out time and again at Lake Regional Hospital in Osage Beach, where...




news.yahoo.com





*Ravages of COVID surge evident inside Missouri hospital*



OSAGE BEACH, Mo. (AP) — Daryl Barker was passionately against a COVID-19 vaccination, and so were his relatives. Then 10 of them got sick and Barker, at just 31, ended up in a Missouri intensive care unit fighting for his life.

It's a scenario playing out time and again at Lake Regional Hospital in Osage Beach, where 22 people died from the virus in the first 23 days of July. Many other hospitals across Missouri are fighting the same battle, the result of the fast-spreading delta variant invading a state with one of the nation's lowest vaccination rates, especially in rural areas.

The Associated Press was given access inside Lake Regional, where just two months ago, no one was hospitalized with the virus. Doctors, nurses and staff at the hospital in the heart of the Lake of the Ozarks region are now dealing with an onslaught of COVID-19 patients — some of them struggling to stay alive.


“We’ve had a big-time delta virus surge here. A lot of admissions, a lot of people who are very sick and are dying," said Dr. Harbaksh Sangha, Lake Regional's chief medical officer.

“So as a human being it’s very frustrating, but as a physician we just take care of whatever we get.”

Just 47.5% of Missourians have initiated vaccination, nearly 10 percentage points less than the nation as a whole. Around Osage Beach, a town of about 5,000 people that straddles two counties, state data shows only 38.6% of Camden County residents and 26.7% in Miller County have started the process.

Barker, of Branson, about 120 miles (190 kilometers) southwest of Osage Beach, understands the hesitancy.

“I was strongly against getting the vaccine,” Barker said through labored breathing. “Just because we’re a strong conservative family."

In the U.S., many people who identify as politically and socially conservative have been more reluctant to be vaccinated — so much so that in Missouri, faith leaders have joined the effort to encourage shots. Meanwhile, the summer outbreak is so alarming that Democratic-led St. Louis city and county and Kansas City have reinstated mask mandates.


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

Someone please


DIY-HP-LED said:


> “I was strongly against getting the vaccine,” Barker said through labored breathing. “Just because we’re a strong conservative family."
> 
> In the U.S., many people who identify as politically and socially conservative have been more reluctant to be vaccinated — so much so that in Missouri, faith leaders have joined the effort to encourage shots. Meanwhile, the summer outbreak is so alarming that Democratic-led St. Louis city and county and Kansas City have reinstated mask mandates.


Hmmmm, this is strange. I mean, sure, it makes perfect sense logically speaking and mirrors everything else I've seen from people, but PJ says it's not really true...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

mooray said:


> Someone please
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, this is strange. I mean, sure, it makes perfect sense logically speaking and mirrors everything else I've seen from people, but PJ says it's not really true...


There are gonna be a lot of Trumpers and antivaxxers going for the ride soon, for some it will be one way, delta is getting them at an alarming rate. Most seniors are vaccinated and the hospital patient profile is younger and unvaxxed this time, so there shouldn't be as much death. However many will have a life changing near death experience that can adjust attitudes. More of these people are gonna come to the conclusion that they are suckers who believe bullshit, as this delta wave continues.


----------



## mooray (Jul 29, 2021)

They say a dumb person doesn't learn from their mistakes, a smart person does, but a wise person learns from other people's mistake. So, if they're not going to be wise, which we know they're not, the next best thing would be to learn a valuable lesson without having to pay too high of a price.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 29, 2021)

Israel is now recommending a third Pfizer dose for those over 60.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Israel is now recommending a third Pfizer dose for those over 60.


At least we have some tools to fight back now and know how to handle it, if people would wear masks and take reasonable precautions. We have very effective vaccines and antibody therapies with more in the pipeline, there's suppose to be a vaccine pill by the end of the year and that might be useful as a booster. I think delta has the potential to infect all the unvaccinated very quickly, even some of the vaccinated are a bit vulnerable. I think a third dose is a useful stop gap measure, particularly for seniors citizens and the vulnerable, cause it will be months before a delta specific booster shot is approved and deployed.

We are in a different place this time around with delta, most of the democrats have been protected, as have 90% of seniors, it's half the republicans on the chopping block now. The economy is roaring at 6% growth while these idiots are literally dying to own the libs, who at worst get a case of the "Wu Flu".


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/07/29/unions-shouldnt-stand-way-vaccine-mandates/



> Unions have enjoyed a substantial rise in public support in recent years — but especially last year, when many at-risk workers most needed allies. As workers faced severe illness and financial devastation, organized labor notched its highest approval ratings in nearly two decades.
> 
> But now some unions seem keen on frittering away that goodwill by opposing coronavirus vaccination mandates. In so doing, they’re jeopardizing public health, the safety of their members and, ultimately, their own political influence.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 30, 2021)

Lordhooha said:


> I don't believe for a second your a nurse. Especially a real RN. You may be a self proclaimed nurse Karen user of essential oils and mood lights to heal your "patients" of well their lives.


Perhaps a trained jade egg inserter?


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Wait yesterday you said you’re a stay at home mom of 4, then you said you’re a master cultivator, and now you’re a full time nurse?
> 
> I also see you’re the head of marketing for daddy’s company as well?


I said I was a stay at home mom, OVER 4 YEARS AGO! Because I just gave birth to my youngest son and was taking time off to care for him. If you're going to post bullshit, at least have your facts straight! 

I'm the owner of the company, I declared my father in law, CEO, just to make him feel important! Feel free to message him on facebook and ask him who holds the deed to the property, who owns ALL the buildings and who's name is on the license. He will tell you straight up, he has nothing to do with it, other then wrote a check, in the beginning! He is not even considered a (owning) partner, only thing he does own, is a percentage of the profits. Now my husband is a different story, as we are married.

You're about as stupid as they come.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> If you're going to post bullshit, at least have your facts straight!



So like

everything you’ve typed in the last week since you showed up then?


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> So like
> 
> everything you’ve typed in the last week since you showed up then?


Come on little troll, do your homework. I will even call him and let him know, it's ok to divulge the information you need.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> I said I was a stay at home mom, OVER 4 YEARS AGO! Because I just gave birth to my youngest son and was taking time off to care for him. If you're going to post bullshit, at least have your facts straight!
> 
> I'm the owner of the company, I declared my father in law, CEO, just to make him feel important! Feel free to message him on facebook and ask him who holds the deed to the property, who owns ALL the buildings and who's name is on the license. He will tell you straight up, he has nothing to do with it, other then wrote a check, in the beginning! He is not even considered a (owning) partner, only thing he does own, is a percentage of the profits. Now my husband is a different story, as we are married.
> 
> You're about as stupid as they come.


So your father in law is your pimp?


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> So your father in law is your pimp?


No, but he may be your moms pimp. I was wondering where his extra income was coming from lately.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> So your father in law is your pimp?


Baby daddy too?


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Baby daddy too?


What about your baby's daddy? Damn, I knew that kid wasn't yours. He looked just like the mailman!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> No, but he may be your moms pimp. I was wondering where his extra income was coming from lately.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Wear a mask and get vaccinated, some of the vaccinated might test positive, but few become sick and fewer still require hospitalization.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fully vaccinated people make up quarter of new COVID-19 infections in Los Angeles County


Health authorities in Los Angeles County, California, said more than 25% of new COVID-19 cases are among the population fully vaccinated against the virus.




news.yahoo.com





*Fully vaccinated people make up quarter of new COVID-19 infections in Los Angeles County*

Health authorities in Los Angeles County, California, said more than 25% of new COVID-19 cases are among the population fully vaccinated against the virus.

The number of cases among fully vaccinated people has risen slightly since last month, when only 20% of breakthrough cases were reported in vaccinated individuals, according to Fox 11. Still, case rates are rising slower in the vaccinated group, Public Health Director Barbara Ferrer told the county's board of supervisors on Tuesday.

"As more people are vaccinated, the number of fully vaccinated people becoming infected will increase, and with the delta variant that’s far more infectious, exposures to infections have also increased," Ferrer said during a virtual meeting.

During a period from July 1 through 16, the county reported 13,598 cases, and the unvaccinated represented 74% of all the cases. Fully vaccinated residents accounted for 26% of infections, or 3,592 cases, Ferrer shared.

"There's not even 1/10th of a hospitalization per hundred thousand people for vaccinated people," Ferrer added.

Vaccines are the most effective defense against infectious diseases, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and health officials stress that those who do get COVID-19 while fully vaccinated are unlikely to get very sick.

Nearly 0.27% of people fully vaccinated with the Johnson & Johnson vaccine tested positive among the group examined through July 16, while just 0.09% of those with the Moderna vaccine and 0.15% of those fully vaccinated with the Pfizer vaccine tested positive for COVID-19, according to Los Angeles County Public Health.

"While there are small differences in these numbers, they may be in part due to differences in the risk of people who received different vaccines and differences in the timing of each vaccine's rollout," the health agency told the local Fox affiliate. "And because these are all very small numbers, all of the vaccines safely provide excellent protection against COVID infection, hospitalization, and death."


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

bk78 said:


> I also see you’re the head of marketing for daddy’s company as well?


You know, if you knew anything, like you think you do. You would know that my daddy is dead. I posted that over 4 years ago on this forum but apparently your detective skills are garbage, just like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> You know, if you knew anything, like you think you do. You would know that my daddy is dead. I posted that over 4 years ago on this forum but apparently your detective skills are garbage, just like you.


Why doesn't anyone seem to like you


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Doctor: If You’re Not Vaccinated, Getting Covid Is Inevitable*





As Nevada deals with a rise in Covid cases almost entirely among the unvaccinated, infectious disease expert Dr. Luis Medina-Garcia says for those who have not had the vaccine, it's not a matter of if but when they will contract the virus.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Wear a mask and get vaccinated, some of the vaccinated might test positive, but few become sick and fewer still require hospitalization.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


This is all propaganda, most of the cases we see in our hospital are people that had at least one jab. I even hear there was a memo going around at the hospital to not report admissions from people that have been jabbed. I haven't personally seen it, as everyone I work with knows I would raise hell over it. They all know I'm one of the most vocal about the scamdemic. Most people I work with are afraid for losing their jobs to speak out against it, but they know I don't actually need my job, so they don't bother me with bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> This is all propaganda, most of the cases we see in our hospital are people that had at least one jab. I even hear there was a memo going around at the hospital to not report admissions from people that have been jabbed. I haven't personally seen it, as everyone I work with knows I would raise hell over it. They all know I'm one of the most vocal about the scamdemic. Most people I work with are afraid for losing their jobs to speak out against it, but they know I don't actually need my job, so they don't bother me with bullshit.


Looks like you are gonna get fired and covid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> This is all propaganda, most of the cases we see in our hospital are people that had at least one jab. I even hear there was a memo going around at the hospital to not report admissions from people that have been jabbed. I haven't personally seen it, as everyone I work with knows I would raise hell over it. They all know I'm one of the most vocal about the scamdemic. Most people I work with are afraid for losing their jobs to speak out against it, but they know I don't actually need my job, so they don't bother me with bullshit.


Cool made up story!


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Looks like you are gonna get fired and covid.


Buwhahahaha, with everything I know about the administration staff, that would be hilarious!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

What Makes the Delta Variant of Covid-19 So Dangerous for Unvaccinated People


A unique combination of mutations has led to this more infectious version of the coronavirus, prompting revised mask guidelines.




www.wsj.com





*What Makes the Delta Variant of Covid-19 So Dangerous for Unvaccinated People*
*A unique combination of mutations led to this more infectious version of the coronavirus, prompting revised mask guidelines*

The Delta variant of coronavirus was first detected in India last October, where it helped fuel a devastating Covid-19 surge that set records for new infections and deaths. Delta has since spread to more than 100 countries. Nations that had previously kept Covid-19 cases relatively low, such as Indonesia, Australia and parts of Africa, are now seeing record growth in infections from the more transmissible variant.

Delta was first detected in the U.S. in March and by mid-July accounted for three-quarters of Covid-19 cases. It has supplanted the Alpha variant, which until recently was the most widespread version of the virus in the U.S. Its impact is acutely felt in parts of the country with low vaccination rates, where case counts and hospitalizations are surging. The Delta variant accounts for 83% of all U.S. cases, according to recent estimates from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Unvaccinated individuals make up more than 95% of all hospitalizations.

*What makes the Delta variant more contagious?*
Researchers think Delta is about 50% more transmissible than the Alpha variant, which means the average patient would infect 50% more contacts. Alpha itself is an estimated 50% more contagious than earlier versions of the virus.

Delta’s increased infectiousness is driven by a unique combination of mutations, changes to the virus’s genetic code that affect its structure and function. Some of Delta’s most pernicious mutations affect its spike protein, which the virus uses to latch onto and infect human cells.

These mutations can make the virus better at binding to cells, as well as help it elude antibodies, which our immune systems deploy to neutralize the virus.


----------



## Plutonium (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> What Makes the Delta Variant of Covid-19 So Dangerous for Unvaccinated People
> 
> 
> A unique combination of mutations has led to this more infectious version of the coronavirus, prompting revised mask guidelines.
> ...


You know what's actually funny? If you knew anything about virology you would realize, it's actually the vaccinated that is causing the virus to mutate into different variants. A virus doesn't mutate because it want's to, it mutates out of necessity. The spike protein is actually causing the mutations because the normal variant is having a hard time infecting the host. I have never said the vaccines are not effective, the problem is they are causing other, very extreme medical conditions in some patience, therefore they are not safe.

Well it's been really fun trolling with you guys, but I really do need to get ready for work. We can pick up, where we left off later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> You know what's actually funny? If you knew anything about virology you would realize, it's actually the vaccinated that is causing the virus to mutate into different variants. A virus doesn't mutate because it want's to, it mutates out of necessity. The spike protein is actually causing the mutations because the normal variant is having a hard time infecting the host. I have never said the vaccines are not effective, the problem is they are causing other, very extreme medical conditions in some patience, therefore they are not safe.
> 
> Well it's been really fun trolling with you guys, but I really do need to get ready for work. We can pick up, where we left off later.


Dont forget to wash your rancid pussy!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> You know what's actually funny? If you knew anything about virology you would realize, it's actually the vaccinated that is causing the virus to mutate into different variants. A virus doesn't mutate because it want's to, it mutates out of necessity. The spike protein is actually causing the mutations because the normal variant is having a hard time infecting the host. I have never said the vaccines are not effective, the problem is they are causing other, very extreme medical conditions in some patience, therefore they are not safe.
> 
> Well it's been really fun trolling with you guys, but I really do need to get ready for work. We can pick up, where we left off later.


The vaccinated don't get very sick with covid and don't really give a fuck about the idiots who refuse the vaccine, or think this is some kind of hoax. The liberals and most of the elderly are protected, half the republicans and most of the Trumpers and bible thumpers are not. At this point they are hurting themselves, the vulnerable and of course the children. It's for the vulnerable and children that the vaccinated wear masks, not for the lunatics like you who believe bullshit. Most vaccinated people are not that worried about catching covid, the unvaccinated should be though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Plutonium said:


> Well it's been really fun trolling with you guys, but I really do need to get ready for work.


After a hard night of meth posting bullshit


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*House GOP Fights Reimposing Mask Mandate*





A group of House Republicans on Thursday marched to the Senate to protest the reimposing of mask mandates in the chamber.


----------



## shimbob (Jul 30, 2021)

> If you knew anything about virology you would realize, it's actually the vaccinated that is causing the virus to mutate into different variants.


If you knew anything about math, you'd know that 1+1=pineapple.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 30, 2021)

How much of a piece of shit do you have to be to have a piece of shit like Alan Dershowitz point out that you’re a piece of shit?

Dershowitz Pushes Back Against Ingraham's Vaccine Condemnation - Second Nexus








Pro-Trump Lawyer Schools Laura Ingraham About Vaccination Mandates—and He's Actually Making Sense


Sit down, Laura.




secondnexus.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How much of a piece of shit do you have to be to have a piece of shit like Alan Dershowitz point out that you’re a piece of shit?
> 
> Dershowitz Pushes Back Against Ingraham's Vaccine Condemnation - Second Nexus
> 
> ...


Ya know, getting that delayed second mRNA shot to max out immunity will be useful in the next few months as the delta wave sweeps through. It's been 11 days since the second jab for me and immunity will be peaking soon, just in time it seems!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Some experts are saying as many as a million Americans are being infected with delta a day, this rate won't keep up, but will start to level off as fewer victims present themselves. So at the rate it's going delta should burn through most of the unvaxxed in the next 3 or 4 months and level off.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Most Inmates Have Had Their Covid Shots — But Their Guards Likely Haven’t


Hesitancy about the vaccines among prison staffers has led to a striking disparity: Inmates are better protected than corrections officials.




khn.org





*Most Inmates Have Had Their Covid Shots — But Their Guards Likely Haven’t*
"
By mid-June, 22% of Department of Corrections employees were inoculated, according to voluntary reports collected by the department. At one prison, just 7% of staffers had received shots.

Meanwhile, more than 75% of the 39,000 men and women incarcerated in Pennsylvania’s 24 state prisons have had the shots, according to the department."


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jul 30, 2021)

Just had my second dose of AstraZeneca.
Apart from sprouting a tail, getting a hankering for bananas and a want to swing from overhead light fittings ..all is good


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some experts are saying as many as a million Americans are being infected with delta a day, this rate won't keep up, but will start to level off as fewer victims present themselves. So at the rate it's going delta should burn through most of the unvaxxed in the next 3 or 4 months and level off.


Pretty interesting document from the CDC today:








Outbreak of SARS-CoV-2 Infections, including COVID-19 ...


This report describes COVID-19 outbreaks associated with ...




www.cdc.gov





Looks like in an outbreak of 469 cases (90% of which were Delta), 74% of the cases were among the fully vaxxxed.

Of those 469 cases there were 5 hospitalizations (4 vaxxed, one unvaxxed), no one died.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Pretty interesting document from the CDC today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





>


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 30, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> nonsense


When poster omits article, accusation of Russian is syertainly nye korrektny


----------



## CatHedral (Jul 30, 2021)

shimbob said:


> If you knew anything about math, you'd know that 1+1=pineapple.


Fake news!1!!

1 +1 = potato.

Most importantly pineapple² + potato² = 1, always. It's trigollometry, man.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

Vax rates rise as the shit yer pants with fear effect starts to take hold among the Trumpers and antivaxxers. I expect to see long lines of MAGATS waiting to be vaxxed with brown paper bags on their heads to hide their shame! They will be trading in their MAGA hats for brown paper bags with eyeholes. Soon, if the government or their boss mandate vaccines, they will be relieved to have an excuse they can peddle (& whine about). 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Covid vaccine rates rise as Americans rush to get shots amid delta fears (cnbc.com)

*U.S. Covid vaccination rates rise as Americans in hard-hit states rush to get shots amid delta fears*

KEY POINTS

The pace of U.S. vaccinations is ticking upward as the delta variant drives up demand for shots.
Many of the largest increases in the pace of daily shots are in states with low vaccination rates and worsening outbreaks.
The number of first vaccine doses, or new people getting their first shots, is up 31% compared to a week ago and rising in nearly every state.
The pace of U.S. vaccinations is rising again as the delta variant drives a new surge in cases across the U.S., especially in states with the lowest vaccination rates and the worst outbreaks.

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention data shows nearly 800,000 shots were recorded nationwide on Sunday, the highest single-day total in weeks. The seven-day average of reported vaccinations, including first and second shots, has risen by 16% over the past week to 615,000 shots per day as of Thursday.

The stark contrast in hospitalizations and deaths between the vaccinated and unvaccinated has become clear in recent weeks and may be convincing people on the fence about getting the shots, according to Jen Kates, a senior vice president at the Kaiser Family Foundation. The overwhelming majority of serious Covid cases — 97% of hospital admissions, and 99.5% of Covid deaths — are occurring among those who are not vaccinated, U.S. health officials say.

“Cases are rising, and almost all of those who are hospitalized and dying are unvaccinated,” she said. “The data are right there, and I think people are realizing that vaccines are our best bet at controlling this.”


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


I understand how frustrating it must be for you to be proven wrong with CDC documents, and what I've been saying for weeks being proven right. Mask up and stay home, because Delta is coming for the vaxxxed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I understand how frustrating it must be for you to be proven wrong with CDC documents, and what I've been saying for weeks being proven right. Mask up and stay home, because Delta is coming for the vaxxxed.


What percentage of total infections did those 469 cases represent


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Some experts are saying as many as a million Americans are being infected with delta a day, this rate won't keep up, but will start to level off as fewer victims present themselves. So at the rate it's going delta should burn through most of the unvaxxed in the next 3 or 4 months and level off.


like i said Q4 2021.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> What percentage of total infections did those 469 cases represent


Most of the events involved were for vaccinated people, so the numbers are weighted to begin with. The point is not many fully vaccinated got sick enough to be hospitalized. The fact that vaccinated people are contagious is bad news for the unvaxxed and vulnerable. The sensible have continued wearing masks even after vaccinated.

PJ's problem should be solved in a few months, at the rate delta is spreading almost all the unvaxxed will play the covid lottery and the only way out is to get vaxxed, or whacked with antibodies if vulnerable.


----------



## hanimmal (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I understand how frustrating it must be for you to be proven wrong with CDC documents, and what I've been saying for weeks being proven right. Mask up and stay home, because Delta is coming for the vaxxxed.


Just because you say things that you feel are true, doesn't make them true.

I always said I was sticking to wearing a mask and avoiding breathing in other's air as much as possible.

As for if/when the virus outstrips the current vaccines (that your bullshit cherry picked narrative is pretending like they are not working), I will be more than willing to roll up a sleeve to get an update. Because I am not a anti-vaccine brainwashed goon that believes that they are smarter than the collective knowledge of over 96% of doctors that have gotten the shot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> that your bullshit cherry picked narrative is pretending like they are not working


just go trump logic on him. in most states, over 90% of all recent covid deaths are the unvaccinated. "why should i worry about a virus that is only killing 10% of the population"


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I understand how frustrating it must be for you to be proven wrong with CDC documents, and what I've been saying for weeks being proven right. Mask up and stay home, because Delta is coming for the vaxxxed.


Right? Basically you were saying the vaccines were a menace to society and people were better without it. Now with the Delta variant going around infecting almost everyone it is the ones who have had the virus before or the ones who had the vaccine will weather the new 'Flu'.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jul 30, 2021)

The virus will eventually shut him up.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 30, 2021)

uh oh!!! don't take the vax. it's bad, mmmmmkay. 








Over a dozen vaccinated, high-risk Missouri residents among the dead in COVID surge


“High risk, immune compromised and sadly couldn’t muster an immune response,” tweeted Steve Edwards, president and CEO of CoxHealth.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 30, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I understand how frustrating it must be for you to be proven wrong with CDC documents, and what I've been saying for weeks being proven right. Mask up and stay home, because Delta is coming for the vaxxxed.


I'm sick of your bullshit. Most every poster is telling you you're wrong, and you continue to spew shit.

You're stinking up this thread, and you haven't taken my advice, so

split!


----------



## printer (Jul 30, 2021)

Started to test my patience.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 30, 2021)

*Liberal Redneck - COVIDidiots Reign*


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> When poster omits article, accusation of Russian is syertainly nye korrektny


then again, sometimes nonsense is just nonsense. 

not all moronic trolls reside in Russia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Being vaccinated means you're 8 X times less likely to get covid than an unvaxxed person and much less of being hospitalized.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*'We Have No Vacancies At The Hospital': Doctor Implores Public To Take Covid Precautions*





Dr. Mark Laperouse, E.R. medical director for Our Lady of the Lake Regional Medical Center, talks about the dire situation at his hospital, the biggest in Louisiana, which would typically take in overflow patients from surrounding areas but is currently full of Covid patients from its own community.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Who Are the Unvaccinated in America? There’s No One Answer. (Published 2021)


One segment of people who have avoided shots is vehemently opposed to the idea. But there is a second group, surveys suggest, that is still deciding.




www.nytimes.com





*Who Are the Unvaccinated in America? There’s No One Answer.*
*One segment of people who have avoided shots is vehemently opposed to the idea. But there is a second group, surveys suggest, that is still deciding.*

As coronavirus cases rise across the United States, the fight against the pandemic is focused on an estimated 93 million people who are eligible for shots but have chosen not to get them. These are the Americans who are most vulnerable to serious illness from the highly contagious Delta variant and most likely to carry the virus, spreading it further.

It turns out, though, that this is not a single set of Americans, but in many ways two.

*In one group are those who say they are adamant in their refusal of the coronavirus vaccines; they include a mix of people but tend to be disproportionately white, rural, evangelical Christian and politically conservative, surveys show.*

In the other are those who say they are open to getting a shot but have been putting it off or want to wait and see before making a decision; they are a broad range of people, but tend to be a more diverse and urban group, including many younger people, Black and Latino Americans, and Democrats.

With cases surging and hospitalizations rising, health officials are making progress in inoculating this second group, who surveys suggest account for less than half of all unvaccinated adults in the United States.

The problem is the same surveys show that the group firmly opposed to the vaccines outnumbers those willing to be swayed. And unless the nation finds a way to persuade the unwavering, escaping the virus’s grip will be a long way off, because they make up as much as 20 percent of the adult population.

Interviews this past week with dozens of people in 17 states presented a portrait of the unvaccinated in the United States, people driven by a wide mix of sometimes overlapping fears, conspiracy theories, concern about safety and generalized skepticism of powerful institutions tied to the vaccines, including the pharmaceutical industry and the federal government.

Myrna Patterson, 85, a Democrat from Rochester, N.Y., who works at a hospital, said she could not shake her worry that the vaccines were produced too quickly. “Is it really worth me taking it?” Ms. Patterson said. “How do they know that it will kill the virus, and if it’s really good for humans to be taking this vaccine?”

Hannah Reid, 30, a mother of four and a certified sommelier in Oregon who is an unaffiliated voter, said she had long been apprehensive about vaccines: Her young children get many but not all pediatric shots. She says her Christian faith has also made her comfortable with not yet getting a Covid-19 shot, which she thinks is too new, the conversation around it too noisy and bombastic.

Alex Garcia, 25, who is not tied to any political party and works in landscaping in Texas, said he believed he was too young and healthy to need a vaccine. “My immune system could fight it,” Mr. Garcia said. He said he did not worry about infecting his unvaccinated 86-year-old grandmother, either.

About 30 percent of the adult population in the United States has yet to receive a shot, and about 58 percent of those age 12 through 17 have yet to receive a shot.



Part of the challenge is that the unvaccinated live in communities dotted throughout the United States, in both lightly and densely populated counties. Though some states like Missouri and Arkansas have significantly lagged the nation in vaccination rates, unvaccinated Americans are, to varying degrees, everywhere: In Cook County, Ill., which includes Chicago, 51 percent of residents are fully vaccinated. Los Angeles County is barely higher, at 53 percent. In Wake County, N.C., part of the liberal, high-tech Research Triangle area, the vaccination rate is 55 percent.

The rate of vaccinations across the country has slowed significantly since April, but there are signs in recent days of a new rise in shots being distributed, with upticks in vaccinations particularly in states like Arkansas, Louisiana and Missouri, where cases have grown. As of Friday, about 652,000 doses, on average, were being given each day, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention; that was up from recent weeks, when the country hovered just above 500,000 shots a day. Nationwide, about 97 percent of people hospitalized with Covid-19 are unvaccinated, federal data shows.

How many people eventually decide to get shots could help determine the course of the virus and severity of illnesses across the country, so efforts to convince the unvaccinated — both the group that is waiting and watching and the vehemently opposed — have gained steam with advertising campaigns, incentives and new mandates. Some experts have estimated that 90 percent or more of the total population — adults and children — would need to be fully vaccinated for the country to reach a possibly elusive herd immunity threshold of protection against the coronavirus.

So far excluded from the debate over vaccination are 48 million unvaccinated children under 12, who are too young to be eligible for a shot until at least fall. They make up 15 percent of the total population in the United States. Once they are eligible, it is uncertain how many will get shots; even some vaccinated parents are hesitant to inoculate their children, surveys show.

Doctors say they are working to convince reluctant Americans, sometimes in long conversations that unravel falsehoods about vaccines.
...


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Being vaccinated means you're 8 X times less likely to get covid than an unvaxxed person and much less of being hospitalized.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *'We Have No Vacancies At The Hospital': Doctor Implores Public To Take Covid Precautions*
> 
> ...


this needs to come from FOX OAN and Newsmax; those people aren't watching MSNBC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Dr. Laolu Fayanju, a family medicine doctor in Ohio, has encountered patients on both ends of the spectrum: those who are insistent in their refusal to be vaccinated, and others who agree to a shot after he painstakingly lays out facts.

Never did he expect that so many Americans would still be resisting a shot this many months into the vaccination effort.

“I vacillate between anguish and anger,” Dr. Fayanju said. “We live in an era of unprecedented scientific breakthroughs and expertise. But we’re also stymied by the forces of misinformation that undermine the true knowledge that is out there.”

Already Vaccinated
In the first weeks of the nation’s vaccination effort, health officials could not distribute shots quickly enough to millions who rushed for them, beginning with health care employees, essential workers and older Americans, who were particularly at risk of dying from the coronavirus, which has killed more than 600,000 people across the country.

Over time, the people choosing vaccines shifted markedly, according to C.D.C. data, which captures race and ethnicity for about 60 percent of vaccine recipients.

White people, who were vaccinated at a higher rate than Black and Hispanic people earlier this year, make up a larger share of the vaccinated population than the overall population, but that share has been shrinking.

The daily vaccination rate per capita among Asian Americans started out comparable to that among white people, then accelerated when availability opened to all age groups, and now slightly surpasses white people. Black and Hispanic people were being vaccinated at a lower per capita rate than other groups at the beginning, but since April, the vaccination rate for Hispanic people began to rise above other groups.

Asian Americans, Pacific Islanders, Native Americans and Alaskan Natives, who make up a smaller proportion of the overall population, have surpassed other groups in total percentage vaccinated, but still include large numbers of unvaccinated people.

Figuring out exactly who is not vaccinated is more complicated; federal authorities have mainly tracked the people getting shots — not those who have not gotten them. But several surveys of adults — from the Kaiser Family Foundation, AP-NORC, Morning Consult, Civis Analytics, the Ad Council and the Census Bureau — together present a sense of the range of who the unvaccinated are, an essential set of data as health officials seek to convince reluctant Americans.

‘Wait-and-Sees’
About 10 percent of American adults have made it clear in interviews, discussions with family members and conversations with survey researchers that under certain circumstances, they are open to be convinced to get a vaccine.

With the help of a friend who is a nurse, Lakeshia Drew, 41, of Kansas City, Mo., has been on her own journey for weeks. Ms. Drew, who voted for President Biden but is unaffiliated with a political party, said she was learning all she could about the risks that the coronavirus carries, and how a vaccine could protect her from getting critically ill.

As the Delta variant has spiked case numbers in her area, she has decided that her family will need to get vaccinated before receiving every last answer to its questions.

“It’s gone from ‘We aren’t getting it’ to ‘OK, if I get more information I’m going to get it,” she said of the shot. “I would rather get it than to bury any one of my children or to have them bury me.”



Ms. Drew and other people in the so-called wait-and-see group tend to be younger and harbor more concerns about the safety of the vaccines. They may be worried that the vaccines are too new, or about what friends have told them about side effects.
In one Kaiser survey, 44 percent said they would be more likely to get a vaccine once it is fully approved by the Food and Drug Administration. Currently, the three coronavirus vaccines being offered in the United States have only been granted an emergency use authorization, a step short of full approval.
...


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> this needs to come from FOX OAN and Newsmax; those people aren't watching MSNBC.


Seems their watching but still not getting it ...... dumb as a stump I figure! 








Fox News backs Covid vaccination – a pity no one told Tucker Carlson


The rightwing channel has urged viewers to get the vaccine but some opinion hosts see stoking scepticism as a ratings winner




www.theguardian.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 31, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Seems their watching but still not getting it ...... dumb as a stump I figure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too little; too late.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

*Why the unvaccinated live in an alternate universe*





With the rise of the Delta variant, many vaccinated Americans tell pollsters they are still concerned about catching Covid-19-- so why is the population that’s most vulnerable to the virus less worried about it? In the latest episode of The Point, CNN’s Chris Cillizza examines the American “pandemic of the unvaccinated” as the country seeks to reach herd immunity in time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 31, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Seems their watching but still not getting it ...... dumb as a stump I figure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would put a ton of money that tucker is already vaccinated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i would put a ton of money that tucker is already vaccinated.


He has to be, Foxnews corporate policy mandates it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jul 31, 2021)

He reminds me of my bearded dragons runny stinky white shit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

Delta is making the hesitant get the jab, the antivaxxers and reluctant not so much. Some people have their heads so completely filled with bullshit that there's no room for truth, others are just plain stupid.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*First Dose Vaccination Rates Rising*





States with high levels of infection are now also leading the country in new vaccinations. Across the U.S., there’s been a 31 percent spike in first doses this week, with places like Georgia, Missouri, and Texas leading the way.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He has to be, Foxnews corporate policy mandates it.


but when did he get it? i think pre March or thereabouts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jul 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but when did he get it? i think pre March or thereabouts.


Dunno when he got it, old Murdoch was first in line, went to the UK to get in line early on. Tucker strikes me as someone who got his pink little ass vaxxed as early as he could, he just sells bullshit to suckers for ratings and vanity.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jul 31, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but when did he get it? i think pre March or thereabouts.


He probably lied about his age and got his with the 80 year olds back in January.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> but when did he get it? i think pre March or thereabouts.


Your best guess would be, his age and his state. Roll out was tightly controlled by age in most places at the beginning of the roll out. I'm pretty sure Tucker would have went for one when his number came up, he won't even admit he's vaccinated, it would ruin his act.

So, Tuck is 52 and lives in DC.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

This is being carried by local TV stations and newspapers nationwide, yet some here are stupid enough to think the news that is all around them is fake. Even as friends and family succumb and die of covid it makes little difference to some who are beyond reason and adaptation. That's what all this anti mask and vaccine bullshit is all about, ignorance and poor mental health, a failure to learn and adapt to a changing situation is a sure sign of poor mental health. Most of these reluctant unvaxxed stupid cunts have no idea what is about to hit them squarely between the eyes.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Demand for COVID vaccines increases in Nashville*





While vaccine hesitancy has been high, many hold-outs are starting to change their minds.


----------



## printer (Aug 1, 2021)

*Fauci: Amount of virus in breakthrough delta cases 'almost identical' to unvaccinated*
Anthony Fauci, President Biden's chief medical adviser, on Sunday discussed new Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) data that showed the levels of coronavirus in breakthrough cases of the delta variant among those who are fully vaccinated are "almost identical" to the levels seen among unvaccinated individuals.
Appearing on CBS's "Face the Nation," Fauci stressed that the majority of breakthrough cases involving the delta variant saw "minimal symptoms or no symptoms at all."

"What we learned that's new, John, in answer to your question, is that when you look at the level of virus in the nasopharynx of people who are vaccinated who get breakthrough infections, it's really quite high and equivalent to the level of virus in the nasopharynx of unvaccinated people who get infected," Fauci said.

The nasopharynx is part of the nasal cavity located above the back of the throat. Fauci stated that it was "troubling" to find that the level of virus from the delta variant in both vaccinated and unvaccinated people is "really quite similar, almost identical."
According to Fauci, these findings differ from what was observed in cases involving the previously dominant alpha variant.

"So we know now that vaccinated people who get breakthrough infections can spread the virus to other people," Fauci said. "The fundamental basis for the CDC modifying their guidelines and saying now, 'If you're an area of a high or substantial trend of level of virus, namely a red or an orange zone, when you're in an indoor public setting, you need to wear a mask.' That's the fundamental reason for that change."








Fauci: Amount of virus in breakthrough delta cases ‘almost identical’ to unvaccinated


Anthony Fauci, President Biden’s chief medical adviser, on Sunday discussed new Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) data that showed the levels of coronavirus in breakthroug…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 1, 2021)

This is for our resident Qtard.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421815130136907781


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This is for our resident Qtard.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421815130136907781


One it was logical and something for "smart people" who understand that shit.
Two he was "Asian" and that negated everything he said!


----------



## PappyVanWinkle (Aug 1, 2021)

I got the Pfizer jab back in April. I ventured out to a gathering of about 40 people unmasked for the first time since the pandemic started. Went to an outdoor 4th of July party in my neighborhood. No mask and 4 days later got my ass kicked by Covid 19. Still not fully recovered as of 8/1/2021. A bunch of vaccinated people at that gathering aslo got sick and tested positive.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2021)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> I got the Pfizer jab back in April. I ventured out to a gathering of about 40 people unmasked for the first time since the pandemic started. Went to an outdoor 4th of July party in my neighborhood. No mask and 4 days later got my ass kicked by Covid 19. Still not fully recovered as of 8/1/2021. A bunch of vaccinated people at that gathering aslo got sick and tested positive.


I'm sick of lying internet trolls.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 1, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm sick of lying internet trolls.


He might be but I took it as a cautionary tale. We know vaccinated people can spread the delta variant.

Even though I’m fully vaccinated I wear a mask and keep socially distant when I’m out. I’m still acting like it’s last year.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> He might be but I took it as a cautionary tale. We know vaccinated people can spread the delta variant.
> 
> Even though I’m fully vaccinated I wear a mask and keep socially distant when I’m out. I’m still acting like it’s last year.


Me too, his story is in line with media reports, but his timeline is off, delta never really hit until later, but ya never know, they still don't do as much genetic testing for variants in the states as most other places. In any case the tale rings true as of late with the delta variant, many vaxxed are getting covid, but few are getting seriously ill or being hospitalized, they can spread it though.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Dunno when he got it, old Murdoch was first in line, went to the UK to get in line early on. Tucker strikes me as someone who got his pink little ass vaxxed as early as he could, he just sells bullshit to suckers for ratings and vanity.


Hey DIY ive got a question for you.. can you message me? Its led question.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2021)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> I got the Pfizer jab back in April. I ventured out to a gathering of about 40 people unmasked for the first time since the pandemic started. Went to an outdoor 4th of July party in my neighborhood. No mask and 4 days later got my ass kicked by Covid 19. Still not fully recovered as of 8/1/2021. A bunch of vaccinated people at that gathering aslo got sick and tested positive.


can you imagine what you'd feel like if you didn't get the vaccine?

it is considered successful if you didn't have to be admitted to the hospital or are dead.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe in red states with low vax rates they should mix in opioids and speed, their choice, with the vaccine to drive up rates in some rural counties!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

*Let's talk about Trump, kingmaker of the Republican party....*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

*'Mind boggling' data about the unvaccinated and Covid-19*





CNN's Harry Enten looks at the data around the Covid-19 vaccine that shows that you have a 25 times greater chance of dying from Covid-19 if you are unvaccinated and that those who are vaccinated have more than a 99% chance of surviving a infection.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *'Mind boggling' data about the unvaccinated and Covid-19*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The carrier has nonoparticulates and could be toxic, lll wait a while longer thanks, self isolation isnt all bad. Imo. Canadian news is closer to truth when health canada involved or making statements. Not sure ld trust 100% mind you.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Let's talk about Trump, kingmaker of the Republican party....*


he's right Trump gave us Georgia


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 1, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> The carrier has nonoparticulates and could be toxic, lll wait a while longer thanks, self isolation isnt all bad. Imo. Canadian news is closer to truth when health canada involved or making statements. Not sure ld trust 100% mind you.


Where are you getting your information?

The mRNA vaccines have liposomes, nano sized fat bubbles made from a variety of fat molecules. These encase the mRNA strands to stabilize and protect them, the fats are broken down and metabolized.

There is a ton of data and hundreds of millions have been vaccinated, the risk is minimal from the vaccine and much higher from covid. When covid reproduces it often fucks up and produces lot's of weird proteins and protein fragments, getting covid is a lottery, you have no idea how you will react. FFS at least take a couple of thousand IUs of vitamin D daily with a fatty meal, if you are young and strong your odds are good. One other thing, 1 in3 people who get covid have long term effects or maiming, also IQ scores are significantly reduced for many covid survivors.

Roll the dice? Maybe harmful Nano particles (from dubious sources) vs the shit storm of possibilities (most of them bad) getting covid presents? Then there's giving covid to others and burdening the healthcare system (and my taxes!) and the medical people who might care for you.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 1, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> The carrier has nonoparticulates and could be toxic, lll wait a while longer thanks, self isolation isnt all bad. Imo. Canadian news is closer to truth when health canada involved or making statements. Not sure ld trust 100% mind you.


Humility is making friends with the facts.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

State TV: Russians Are Using Prosthetic Arms to Dodge COVID Jabs


Illustration by Elizabeth Brockway/The Daily BeastKremlin-controlled media is deep in a massive vaccine disinfo campaign, and has been ever since COVID jabs were first introduced. The goal, from the beginning, was simple: to undermine foreign-made inoculations, and promote Russia’s COVID jabs as...




news.yahoo.com





*State TV: Russians Are Using Prosthetic Arms to Dodge COVID Jabs*

Kremlin-controlled media is deep in a massive vaccine disinfo campaign, and has been ever since COVID jabs were first introduced. The goal, from the beginning, was simple: to undermine foreign-made inoculations, and promote Russia’s COVID jabs as the very best.

But now, it seems that the fearmongering is backfiring and impeding the Kremlin’s push to vaccinate its own people. The sale of counterfeit vaccination certificates is currently the most widespread type of online fraud in Russia, and some are so desperate to dodge the jab that they’re allegedly ordering prosthetic arms to fool medical personnel.

Even Doctors Won’t Take Putin’s Vaccine as COVID-19 Rages in Russia

“So far, the most f’d up story about anti-vaxxers was brought to me by a makeup effects artist who made us costumes for our last shoot. She has a workshop, where they make props and prosthetics,” Russian film producer Rosya Skrypnik tweeted last month. “Every week someone tries to order a silicone pad that could be applied to the arm, so that the vaccine would be injected into a ‘fake shoulder.’”

The producer wrote that initially, she thought the makeup artist was joking. But then, her colleague showed her “DMs to her workshop, where people are offering unlimited amounts of money for a prosthetic arm they could wear to a mandatory vaccination. When the props masters patiently explain that the doctor would recognize a prop, and that this works only in the movies, the anti-vaxxers just offer more money.”

TikTok personality Nika Viper helped popularize the nutty idea with her video, demonstrating a mock vaccination with a prosthetic arm. It received nearly 20,000 likes. Some of the comments read: “I’d pay any amount of money for this,” “Can I borrow the arm?” and “This vaccine is dangerous.”

The story about anti-vaxxers seeking prosthetic arms for sale was also showcased on Russian state TV last month. Popular state TV program _60 Minutes_ broadcast a cartoon demonstrating the use of the fake arm during an inoculation. Host Evgeny Popov explained that Russian anti-vaxxers “invented another method they see as a viable option, designed to trick the doctors during their vaccination,” adding, “This is not a joke.” Co-host Olga Skabeeva surmised, “Prosthetic arms, fake vaccination certificates, all sorts of things anti-vaxxers do to avoid a vaccination. The kinds of things we used to laugh at have become a reality.”

Other methods reportedly used by desperate Russian anti-vaxxers include obtaining an excuse from a doctor by faking a pregnancy or feigning various allergies, paying corrupt doctors and nurses to administer a fake shot into a sponge instead of an arm, using a ridiculous gadget to remove freshly-injected vaccine, and buying fake vaccination certificates on the black market. “This is mass psychosis,” concluded Artem Kiryanov, member of the Civic Chamber of the Russian Federation, discussing the increasingly desperate measures taken by anti-vaxxers in his _60 Minutes_ appearance.

A glimpse into the Russian state media’s operations reveals at least part of the reason Russia has such a low vaccination rate—a meager 16 percent, as compared to more than 49 percent in the United States.

Last year, Dmitry Kiselyov, the host of a popular state TV program _Vesti Nedeli_, dedicated a segment to a discussion on the AstraZeneca vaccine. He bemoaned the jab’s “serious side effects,” spoke of gory medical mishaps and trashed the Oxford invention as a “monkey vaccine,” in reference to the fact that—unlike Russia’s Sputnik V—AstraZeneca is chimpanzee adenovirus-vectored, meaning it was made using a modified version of a virus that infects chimps.

“America was counting on AstraZeneca’s vaccine,” the notoriously anti-U.S. propagandist said as he stood in front of a screen with two posters. One featured Uncle Sam with the caption: “I want you to take monkey vaccine” and another depicted King Kong forcefully inoculating Ann Darrow, above a text that read: “Don’t worry, monkey vaccine is fine.” The segment concluded with Kiselyov asserting that less Russophobic countries have an advantage: They can use Sputnik V instead of the “monkey vaccine.”

State TV presentations followed a familiar pattern: Citing a slew of unreliable sources, hosts announced “horrendous scandals,” alleging multiple deaths and devastating side effects experienced by AstraZeneca vaccine recipients. Multiple news segments bombarded the audiences with stories of the jab’s complications, from blood clots to multiple deaths. Sinister music often accompanied the segments. They even showcased a photograph allegedly depicting a corpse lying in the street, and attributed the death to an AstraZeneca shot.

Russia Targets Fox News Fans in Bid to Become the World’s Anti-Woke Capital

The Pfizer vaccine was also targeted by Russian state media with fervor. One video posted by a Louisiana-based Brant Griner earlier this year—featuring his mother, Angelia Gipson Desselle, violently twitching after receiving the Pfizer jab—was played on loop across Russian airwaves. The news lines were dramatic: “Horrific consequences of the American Pfizer vaccine,” “Woman who suffered convulsions after taking Pfizer Covid jab being screened for permanent neurological damage, son tells RT.”

Appearing on Russian state TV, Griner urged people not to take the jab, and claimed he had been contacted by “thousands and thousands” of people, “hundreds” of whom had reported adverse reactions. “Forewarned is forearmed,” Evgeny Popov ominously said in one of the broadcasts, referring to the clip. After getting contacted by U.S. news outlets attempting to verify his story, Griner removed the clip from his social media pages—but by that point, it had already racked up millions of views.

In later videos, he said that his mother “didn’t know” the condition “would go away in a day or two,” and asked her son to remove the videos as she was “overwhelmed” by the amount of publicity they received. Still, as recently as this month, Desselle was included in a Fox News segment about adverse reactions to vaccines, featuring Wisconsin Senator Ron Johnson.

Other videos promoted by the Russian state media were less dramatic, but their cumulative effect was potentially devastating. Cherry-picking isolated reports of rare side effects from around the world, the state media created a never-ceasing stream of bad vaccine news, including: “13 dead in Norway,” “Miami doctors dies 2 weeks after Pfizer’s Covid-19 jab,” “Young doctor left paralyzed in wake of taking Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine in Mexico,” and “Teenager Dies in Sleep After Receiving Pfizer COVID-19.”

On July 20, Alexei Naumov from the Russian International Affairs Council said: “Our fight for our vaccine is a struggle for Russia’s global influence... It’s a modern-day nuclear arms race and we’re among the leaders, which is great.” To further discredit the Pfizer jab, Russian TV state programs would even showcase clips of Fox News’ Tucker Carlson questioning the vaccine.

Therein lies the entire plot. Moscow’s ham-fisted approach was explicit and brazen. By trashing the reputation of Western vaccines and showcasing individual adverse reactions from all over the world, the Russian state media sought to discredit competitors and promote its own vaccines. Instead, vaccine hesitancy in Russia is now through the roof, and stories of people using prosthetic limbs for COVID shots and faking vaccine certificates are rampant. Russia now has the highest tracked rate of vaccine opposition in the world, according to a recent study by Morning Consult, with the U.S. coming in second. A July survey by Russia’s Levada-Center showed that the most popular reason for refusing vaccination is the fear of side effects.
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

cont...
When Russia announced that its health ministry is testing the effectiveness of combining Sputnik V with AstraZeneca, the public response demonstrated just how successful the propaganda campaigns have been. Appearing on various Russian TV shows, multiple guests appeared shocked and bashed the idea, with some saying: “Need a new batch of volunteers with no survival instinct?” and “Darwin’s hypothesis will come true in the reverse order: A man will turn into a monkey.”

Addressing Russia’s struggle to get the pandemic under control, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told _TASS_ on Tuesday that “the not-very-rapid vaccination pace is among the reasons why we have so far been unable to radically contain the spread of the disease.”

Turns out that fearmongering about other vaccines leads to a distrust in all of them. As a well-known Russian proverb goes: Don’t dig a hole for someone else, or you may fall into it yourself.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

*Dr. Ebony Jade Hilton: 'There Are More Consequences To Covid-19 Than Just Death'*





Covid cases continue to rise across the country, prompting the Center for Disease Control to advise both vaccinated and unvaccinated Americans to mask up in counties with high transmission rates. But despite the rising cases and hospitalizations, Dr. Anthony Fauci says he doesn’t see a looming lockdown while anticipating things will get worse before they get better.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> then again, sometimes nonsense is just nonsense.
> 
> not all moronic trolls reside in Russia.


True, but our dirty little bomb has been reading out loud from a Russian playbook. Imo.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Where are you getting your information?
> 
> The mRNA vaccines have liposomes, nano sized fat bubbles made from a variety of fat molecules. These encase the mRNA strands to stabilize and protect them, the fats are broken down and metabolized.
> 
> ...


Article l read says


Southernontariogrower said:


> The carrier has nonoparticulates and could be toxic, lll wait a while longer thanks, self isolation isnt all bad. Imo. Canadian news is closer to truth when health canada involved or making statements. Not sure ld trust 100% mind you.


In Canada they are making a untested vaccine available asap. This has been fastracked and reviewed minimaly. If at all imo, these drug companies are paid ahead of time to produce the vaccine. Im not going further for obvious reasons. Google Covid 19 Health Canada. Read everything about the vaccine. Your an mRNA so you help sick people and are around large groups of people. I can understand why you support it.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Article l read says
> In Canada they are making a untested vaccine available asap. This has been fastracked and reviewed minimaly. If at all imo, these drug companies are paid ahead of time to produce the vaccine. Im not going further for obvious reasons. Google Covid 19 Health Canada. Read everything about the vaccine. Your an mRNA so you help sick people and are around large groups of people. I can understand why you support it.


They are neither spelling nor using "nanoparticulates"correcttly. 
So imo this is the "evil mind control BS in the shot" troll, attenuated.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Article l read says
> In Canada they are making a untested vaccine available asap. This has been fastracked and reviewed minimaly. If at all imo, these drug companies are paid ahead of time to produce the vaccine. Im not going further for obvious reasons. Google Covid 19 Health Canada. Read everything about the vaccine. Your an mRNA so you help sick people and are around large groups of people. I can understand why you support it.


So it makes no difference that almost all the doctors and experts along with the politicians are taking it? Vaccination rates are highest among the educated for a reason, those who went to college and were exposed to the world of science. mRNA vaccines are the result of decades of work and are used for other purposes like cancer treatment. Much of the work was done a decade ago with the SARS outbreak, a very close relative of covid sars 2. The clinical trials were telescoped, not truncated. Phases 1 to 3 were done in parallel to save time, not sequentially with a year in between, as in often the case. Experts expect the mRNA vaccines to come out of EUA in September and there have been hundreds of millions of doses administered with great results. Canada even has a vaccine indemnity program, free federal government insurance for vaccine injury.


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> They are neither spelling nor using "nanoparticulates"correcttly.
> So imo this is the "evil mind control BS in the shot" troll, attenuated.





DIY-HP-LED said:


> So it makes no difference that almost all the doctors and experts along with the politicians are taking it? Vaccination rates are highest among the educated for a reason, those who went to college and were exposed to the world of science. mRNA vaccines are the result of decades of work and are used for other purposes like cancer treatment. Much of the work was done a decade ago with the SARS outbreak, a very close relative of covid sars 2. The clinical trials were telescoped, not truncated. Phases 1 to 3 were done in parallel to save time, not sequentially with a year in between, as in often the case. Experts expect the mRNA vaccines to come out of EUA in September and there have been hundreds of millions of doses administered with great results. Canada even has a vaccine indemnity program, free federal government insurance for vaccine injury.


I dont want to argue or offend, please accept my appologies. Yes l messed up using nanoparticles but was in covid head space and uri is what kills you and l transferred the words, wasnt trying to be troll.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 2, 2021)

Opinion pages are articles too

I trust the majority of professionals Thanks


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 2, 2021)

tRUmptards will eat cattle dewormer but not take a vaccine, they are on a whole new level of stupid lol.










Holy cow! A tale of herd immunity and COVID-19


Only in Darkansas. Farm store warns customers off vet aisle for COVID-19.




arktimes.com


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 2, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> I dont want to argue or offend, please accept my appologies. Yes l messed up using nanoparticles but was in covid head space and uri is what kills you and l transferred the words, wasnt trying to be troll.


Im not arsed about the spelling. In fact I smiled.

But nanoparticulates is a word I have never seen in a medical concept. It's a negative term Ive mostly used in environmental science, and it connotes pollution. Using that term is a sly antivax message, and I am a stout supporter of the vaccines, especially the mRNA ones.

I expect to see a Delta-capable supplement this fall to break the contagion chain thats really hurting us. I'll get that as soon as I canmRNA tech has rewritten how vaccines are done, with a key advantage being speed of development.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 2, 2021)

*Delta Is 'Life-Threatening' For Younger Americans: Says Mary Mayhew*





Florida Hospital Association President Mary Mayhew joins Morning Joe as the state becomes the leader in per capita hospitalizations for the coronavirus. Mayhew stresses the need to convince younger individuals in Florida to get vaccinated.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 2, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Article l read says
> In Canada they are making a untested vaccine available asap. This has been fastracked and reviewed minimaly. If at all imo, these drug companies are paid ahead of time to produce the vaccine. Im not going further for obvious reasons. Google Covid 19 Health Canada. Read everything about the vaccine. Your an mRNA so you help sick people and are around large groups of people. I can understand why you support it.


uh,

If you get the vaccine you are protected from the virus. Out of hundreds of millions of people who have been vaccinated, only a handful have gotten sick from the jab. Tens of millions have gotten really, really sick form the virus and almost all of them were unvaccinated. So it's not even a close decision. There is no evidence of what you imply.

What is so hard for you to understand about that?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 2, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> tRUmptards will eat cattle dewormer but not take a vaccine, they are on a whole new level of stupid lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaetz is rallying in front of a* photo* crowd.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421600302956892162


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 3, 2021)

Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine expected to get full FDA approval by September 6, sources say - NYT


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

Axios-Ipsos poll: The blame game begins over the Delta coronavirus variant


Data: Axios/Ipsos Poll; Chart: Connor Rothschild/AxiosAmericans place the most blame for rising COVID-19 cases and the spread of new variants on the unvaccinated, people from other nations traveling to the U.S. and Donald Trump, according to the latest installment of the Axios/Ipsos Coronavirus...




news.yahoo.com





*Axios-Ipsos poll: The blame game begins over the Delta coronavirus variant*


Americans place the most blame for rising COVID-19 cases and the spread of new variants on the unvaccinated, people from other nations traveling to the U.S. and Donald Trump, according to the latest installment of the Axios/Ipsos Coronavirus Index.

*Why it matters:* The findings expose a surreal gap between the views of the vaccinated and the unvaccinated, showing how tough getting to herd immunity could be — and providing new evidence that mandates could make a difference.

Vaccinated Americans overwhelmingly blame the unvaccinated as the central problem plus other ancillary factors.
The unvaccinated aren't so sure who to blame — and are far more likely to buy into conspiracy theories involving the media or President Biden.
*What they're saying:* "It's purely political at its core," said Cliff Young, president of Ipsos U.S. Public Affairs. "To the unvaccinated, it just reinforces an already existing false belief system."

"If this had happened 30 or 40 years ago, we wouldn't have the same problem," but "we're in a world that's extremely polarized," Young said.
"We're dealing with a serious misinformation wall at this point that's clouding facts" for a "recalcitrant group ... The only way to get to them if you're going to get to them is hard policies, hard mandates."
*What we're watching: *When asked whether they'd take the shots if their employer mandated it, only one in three unvaccinated Americans said yes.

But that was the highest response among a series of hypothetical incentives that also included getting a raise, bonus or paid time off, or being required to show vaccination in order to attending sporting events or concerts or to board a plane or train.
*The big picture:* Fears of the Delta variant permeated this week's national survey results — from the rising shares of parents now willing to vaccinate their kids, to companies imposing new mask mandates and extending remote work, to people social distancing and staying home.

Three in 10 employees say their companies have changed policies requiring others to wear a mask or extending remote work, a sign of concern in response to the rising cases.
Six in 10 parents of children under 18 now say they'll get their kids vaccinated as soon as available for their age group, the highest share so far in our survey.
And a subtle but potentially significant shift: The most stringent group of unvaccinated Americans — what we've been calling the "hard pass" group — has declined to 15%, down from a share of about one in five that held from February until early June.
That means while the overall share of unvaccinated held at about three in 10 in our survey, a slightly larger share of them might be persuadable.
*By the numbers:* Respondents were asked which or who of multiple options they blame, and were told they could choose as many as they liked.

Overall, most said they blame the unvaccinated (58%), people from other countries traveling to the U.S. (32%) and former President Trump (28%). Separating the responses of the vaccinated and unvaccinated U.S. adults brings the findings into sharper relief.
The vaccinated said their top five targets of blame are the unvaccinated (79%), Trump (36%), conservative media (33%), people from other countries traveling to the U.S. (30%) and Americans traveling internationally (25%).
The unvaccinated cited as their top five targets of blame people from other countries traveling to the U.S. (37%), mainstream media (27%), Americans traveling internationally (23%), Biden (21%) and the unvaccinated (10%).
Around one in 10 of those who have been vaccinated placed some blame on Biden, while about the same share of unvaccinated placed some blame on Trump.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)

The whining and squealing will be intense come September as employers mandate vaccines, but there should be job opportunities for the vaxxed in October...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








FDA aiming to give final approval to Pfizer vaccine by early next month -NY Times


WASHINGTON (Reuters) -The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is aiming to give full approval for the Pfizer COVID vaccine by early September, the New York Times reported on Tuesday, citing people involved in the effort. The FDA gave emergency use authorization to the Pfizer vaccine late last...




news.yahoo.com





*FDA aiming to give final approval to Pfizer vaccine by early next month -NY Times*

WASHINGTON (Reuters) -The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is aiming to give full approval for the Pfizer COVID vaccine by early September, the New York Times reported on Tuesday, citing people involved in the effort.

The FDA gave emergency use authorization to the Pfizer vaccine late last year. Full approval by the FDA could push more Americans to get the COVID-19 vaccine as it might reduce their fears about the safety of the shot.

The agency's unofficial deadline for the approval is the Sept. 6 Labor Day holiday, the Times said.

President Joe Biden said last week he expected the FDA to make the decision by early fall.

The FDA said in a statement on Friday that the agency is moving as rapidly as possible on the Pfizer application.

The spread of the highly contagious coronavirus Delta variant has fueled a new surge in infections, with the CDC reporting rising numbers of cases in nearly 90% of U.S. jurisdictions.


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Article l read says
> In Canada they are making a untested vaccine available asap. This has been fastracked and reviewed minimaly. If at all imo, these drug companies are paid ahead of time to produce the vaccine. Im not going further for obvious reasons. Google Covid 19 Health Canada. Read everything about the vaccine. Your an mRNA so you help sick people and are around large groups of people. I can understand why you support it.


None of the vaccine given to the general public is made in Canada. There was some vaccines that wanted to go to trial but I did not bother following it because it was suppose to be a long way away and I thought the majority of us would have already been vaccinated. On the nanoparticle, yes there is something to that. Not that it is bad but that it was looked at for use in vaccines. In 2008, and since there was no

*Drug delivery and nanoparticles: Applications and hazards*
*Abstract*
The use of nanotechnology in medicine and more specifically drug delivery is set to spread rapidly. Currently many substances are under investigation for drug delivery and more specifically for cancer therapy. Interestingly pharmaceutical sciences are using nanoparticles to reduce toxicity and side effects of drugs and up to recently did not realize that carrier systems themselves may impose risks to the patient. The kind of hazards that are introduced by using nanoparticles for drug delivery are beyond that posed by conventional hazards imposed by chemicals in classical delivery matrices. For nanoparticles the knowledge on particle toxicity as obtained in inhalation toxicity shows the way how to investigate the potential hazards of nanoparticles. The toxicology of particulate matter differs from toxicology of substances as the composing chemical(s) may or may not be soluble in biological matrices, thus influencing greatly the potential exposure of various internal organs. This may vary from a rather high local exposure in the lungs and a low or neglectable exposure for other organ systems after inhalation. However, absorbed species may also influence the potential toxicity of the inhaled particles. For nanoparticles the situation is different as their size opens the potential for crossing the various biological barriers within the body. From a positive viewpoint, especially the potential to cross the blood brain barrier may open new ways for drug delivery into the brain. In addition, the nanosize also allows for access into the cell and various cellular compartments including the nucleus. A multitude of substances are currently under investigation for the preparation of nanoparticles for drug delivery, varying from biological substances like albumin, gelatine and phospholipids for liposomes, and more substances of a chemical nature like various polymers and solid metal containing nanoparticles. It is obvious that the potential interaction with tissues and cells, and the potential toxicity, greatly depends on the actual composition of the nanoparticle formulation. This paper provides an overview on some of the currently used systems for drug delivery.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2527668/



*Gelatin nanoparticles: a potential candidate for medical applications
Abstract*

Gelatin is a protein obtained from the hydrolysis of collagen. Gelatin is an attractive biodegradable material for use in nano-biotechnology and nano-pharmaceutics. Gelatin nanoparticles (NPs) have been widely used as drug and gene carrier to targeted sick tissues including cancer, tuberculosis, HIV infection along with the treatment of vasospasm and restenosis, due to its biocompatibility and biodegradability. For instance, coating with gelatin lowers the cytotoxicity of quantum dots. Moreover, gelatin NPs have the ability to cross the blood-brain barrier, hence proven as a promising candidate to target brain disorders. Macrophage targeting with gelatin NPs for remedy of different diseases is repeatedly reported in previous years. In tissue engineering gelatin is actively utilized for construction of biological and life-long 3D scaffolds for bio-artificial tissues and organ production. Gelatins have a wide range of potential applications which needs to be unraveled in more detail. This review is mainly focused on the applications of gelatin NPs in biomedical sciences.








Gelatin nanoparticles: a potential candidate for medical applications


Gelatin is a protein obtained from the hydrolysis of collagen. Gelatin is an attractive biodegradable material for use in nano-biotechnology and nano-pharmaceutics. Gelatin nanoparticles (NPs) have been widely used as drug and gene carrier to targeted sick tissues including cancer, tuberculosis...




www.degruyter.com





And the list goes on. So they have been looking at the technology for 50 years or more.

*Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines*
Lipid nanoparticles are a vital component of the Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna mRNA COVID-19 vaccines, playing a key role in protecting and transporting the mRNA effectively to the right place in cells. They are next generation liposomes that use nanotechnology and are well suited to stable and efficient delivery of various therapeutics.

Although mRNA vaccines have received much global interest as they are a new type of drug, lipid nanoparticles have held a recognised position in the mainstream of drug delivery systems (DDS) since the discovery of liposomes in the 1960s. Let us take a closer look at what liposomes are, their evolution and potential for use in other industries.

*Liposomes – the precursor to lipid nanoparticles*

Liposomes are closed lipid bilayer vesicles that spontaneously form in water (see fig. 1A) – essentially a fatty capsule. They were discovered in the 1960s and their potential as effective drug delivery systems was almost immediately recognized. Throughout the last few decades scientists have worked on the design of liposomes to control where they act, how long they circulate in the body, and where and when their contents are released.

Liposomes have proven to be an extremely versatile nanocarrier platform because they can transport either hydrophilic drugs within the enclosed aqueous interior, or hydrophobic drugs within the hydrocarbon chain region of the lipid bilayer (see fig. 1B).

They are enormously important in therapeutics, driving medicine forward, and have been used in numerous clinical trials for anticancer, anti-inflammatory, antibiotic, antifungal, and anaesthetic drug delivery as well as for the delivery of gene therapies. In fact, liposomes are the first nanomedicine delivery platform to successfully move from concept to clinical application. There are a number of approved pharmaceutical preparations, for example, Doxil for the delivery of the chemical inhibitor doxorubicin to treat ovarian cancer and Epaxal for the delivery of protein antigen as a hepatitis vaccine, and many more in the pipeline. Understanding how they have been developed will help us unlock potential future uses.







Scary huh? The rest of the article is worth reading, if you are a geek (hey I find it facinating), or a concerned vacx applicant. Now do we have lipids in out body?

"Lipids perform three primary biological functions within the body: they serve as structural components of cell membranes, function as energy storehouses, and function as important signaling molecules. The three main types of lipids are triacylglycerols *(also called triglycerides), phospholipids, and sterols*."

Without lipids there would be no you. A good article on them is this one. It is not that long.

* Functions of Lipids *
Lipids perform functions both within the body and in food. Within the body, lipids function as an energy reserve, regulate hormones, transmit nerve impulses, cushion vital organs, and transport fat-soluble nutrients. Fat in food serves as an energy source with high caloric density, adds texture and taste, and contributes to satiety.









5.3: Functions of Lipids







med.libretexts.org





Here is how they stack up in your body. One form is your cell walls.







And as a cell in your body.






Basically they made a fatty cell wall container to surround the RNA molecule which is the spike protein they want to deliver. Without the fatty lipid container the RNA molecule would be toast before it got in our body. The RNA molecule is a wimp.

And why do I know about lipids and cells? Because of my pain condition and how the nerves conduct pain signal. See the CB1R big mess sitting in a lipid membrane? Well that is the CBD docking site which modulates the pain. The Ca2+ thing? It opens and closes causing a milivolt pain signal to get passed down your nerves.







All holding them together is the cell wall which is the little circle with the tail. Those are are the lipids without with you would be a puddle of water with some yucky stuff mixed in. 

That is, lipid nanoparticles.


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2021)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> I got the Pfizer jab back in April. I ventured out to a gathering of about 40 people unmasked for the first time since the pandemic started. Went to an outdoor 4th of July party in my neighborhood. No mask and 4 days later got my ass kicked by Covid 19. Still not fully recovered as of 8/1/2021. A bunch of vaccinated people at that gathering aslo got sick and tested positive.


Good thing you had the shot. Might have ended up in an ICU otherwise.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


FK NO


----------



## printer (Aug 3, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> FK NO


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Breakthrough cases aren’t the cause of the US Covid-19 surge


Unvaccinated people still make up the vast majority of cases, hospitalizations, and deaths.




www.vox.com





*Breakthrough cases aren’t the cause of the US Covid-19 surge*
*Unvaccinated people still make up the vast majority of cases, hospitalizations, and deaths.*

The last week’s headlines were not comforting for Americans vaccinated for Covid-19.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention changed its guidance to recommend everyone, regardless of vaccination status, wear masks in Covid-19 hot spots. A study of an outbreak in Provincetown, Massachusetts, found around three-quarters of people infected there were vaccinated. As cases increase nationwide, it’s understandable to think that breakthrough cases (infections in vaccinated people) are now a main driver of the ongoing Covid-19 surge.

But the evidence is clear: The problem is the unvaccinated population. If more people got the vaccines, the current surge wouldn’t be as big; it certainly wouldn’t lead to the levels of hospitalization and death now seen across the US. This was true months ago, and remains true today.

Unvaccinated people still make up the vast majority of cases, hospitalizations, and deaths. They’ve made up more than 94 percent of reported Covid-19 cases in states with available data, a report last week from the Kaiser Family Foundation found. They’ve also made up similar, or higher, shares of hospitalizations and deaths.

Then there’s what really happened in the Provincetown outbreak. The headlines noted three-fourths of people infected by the virus were vaccinated. But among the more than 900 cases tracked as a result of the outbreak, just seven led to hospitalization — and there were zero deaths. If this was 2020, when there were no vaccines, closer to 90 people would have been hospitalized and about nine would have died, based on hospitalization and death rates over the last year.

“The vaccines are upholding their promise to massively prevent serious disease, hospitalizations, and death,” Monica Gandhi, an infectious diseases doctor at the University of California San Francisco, told me. “That’s the main message I get from that outbreak.”

If every outbreak in the country today looked like the one in Provincetown, the coronavirus would be defanged. The virus would make a small number of people seriously ill, but, like the seasonal flu or a common cold, would mostly produce relatively mild symptoms or none at all.

That’s not to say that America can throw caution to the wind. For one, Massachusetts, where more than 72 percent of all people have received at least one dose of the vaccine, leads every other state but Vermont on vaccination. Some states, particularly in the South and parts of the Midwest and West, still have one-dose rates below 50, 45, or even 40 percent. So an outbreak in Provincetown looks very different from one in Jackson, Mississippi.

There are also genuine unknowns about breakthrough cases. We still don’t know just how likely a vaccinated person is to get infected and transmit the virus to someone else. Nor do we know how many vaccinated people with breakthrough infections will suffer longer-term effects (colloquially known as long Covid) that aren’t unique to the coronavirus but can be detrimental or even life-changing.

Nor is there enough research and data to draw final conclusions about the role of the delta variant, which spreads more easily and may evade the body’s immune response better than past versions of the virus. Future variants could complicate matters even further.

Still, the vaccines are very effective. The evidence continues to show the vaccines reduce the virus’s rate of spread, delta or not. Even when a vaccinated person is exposed to the coronavirus, the chances of hospitalization and death are near zero. In fact, experts said, the vast majority of breakthrough cases are likely to produce no symptoms whatsoever.

“This was a hard week,” Gandhi said. “But my conclusions are relatively unchanged.” She emphasized: “We need to get a lot more people vaccinated.”

*What we know and don’t about breakthrough cases*
The vaccines aren’t perfect. When the news broke last year that the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines reported more than 90 percent efficacy, that was certainly much better than the 50 percent or so efficacy rate that some experts and officials expected. But that’s not 100 percent. In fact, there’s no such thing as a perfect, 100-percent-effective vaccine for any illness.

Given that, some breakthrough cases were always expected, even before the delta variant.

Here’s what we know about breakthrough cases: They do happen, but the majority produce no symptoms and the vast majority cause no serious symptoms, hospitalizations, or deaths. According to a review of the evidence by the CDC, data from the UK, Canada, and Israel shows the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine is more than 90 percent effective against hospitalization or death, even with the delta variant. The CDC estimated unvaccinated people are eight times as likely to get the virus and experience disease symptoms, 25 times as likely to be hospitalized, and 24 times as likely to die, compared to people who are vaccinated.

Although not every state, nor the CDC, is attempting to track all reported breakthrough cases, the data we do have from about 25 states suggests the vast majority of serious cases, hospitalizations, and deaths still involve the unvaccinated. In Virginia, for example, 99 percent of cases and 98 percent of hospitalizations and deaths this year, as of July 30, were among people who weren’t fully vaccinated. The total reported breakthrough case rate among vaccinated people was 0.034 percent. The hospitalization rate among reported breakthrough cases was 0.0032 percent. The breakthrough death rate was 0.0009 percent.

The report from the Kaiser Family Foundation found similar numbers for other states that reported Covid-19 breakthrough data for at least a month.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

cont...
“The overwhelming conclusion of all this evidence is that breakthrough events are extremely rare,” Jen Kates, director of global health and HIV policy at the Kaiser Family Foundation, told me. “They’re not the driver.”

It’s also very likely that the vaccines reduce rates of spread, perhaps quite significantly. Brown University School of Public Health dean Ashish Jha succinctly summarized what I heard from experts time and again over the past week: “Vaccinated people are far far far less likely to spread the virus than unvaccinated people.” Since vaccinated people are less likely to get infected by the virus to begin with, they’re less likely to spread it to others, too.

But we don’t know exactly how much the vaccines reduce the risk of spreading the coronavirus among the infected, including those without symptoms. Before the Provincetown study, experts widely believed that there was very little, perhaps even no, risk of spread by vaccinated people. Provincetown’s outbreak indicated that isn’t the case, in part due to the topline number: 74 percent of recorded cases were among fully vaccinated people. That high share suggested that there was at least some transmission among the vaccinated.

Still, it’s possible to make too much of that topline number. For one, Provincetown during the Fourth of July isn’t representative of the country in typical times. The events that likely turned into a superspreading situation were a huge, citywide party, with bars packed and lots of close contact, physical intimacy, and sex. It’s a far cry from the risk of exposure that most people face during occasional trips to the grocery store, bars and restaurants, or movie theaters.

But the more concerning finding in the Provincetown study is that, among those tested, the vaccinated people with breakthrough cases had the same level of virus in their noses as the unvaccinated people who were infected. Federal officials over the last week cited this to justify the changes in masking guidelines, arguing that it’s proof the delta variant could be potent enough that even the vaccinated are spreading it.

Yet there are still unanswered questions, and several reasons that this finding might not be as alarming as it seems. First, only a tiny minority of vaccinated people get breakthrough cases to begin with, especially compared to the rate of unvaccinated people getting sick in hot spots or superspreading events. That means a vaccinated person’s chances of getting to the point measured in the CDC study are much lower than an unvaccinated person’s.

Second, the metric in this case was virus detected in the nose. But it’s possible viral loads would be different in, say, the lungs, since a vaccine-induced immune response could cut off the virus before it spreads far. This could reduce a vaccinated person’s capacity to infect others: If a person has less virus in her lungs, she could spread less of it when she exhales through her mouth, talks, or laughs.

Third, we don’t know if the virus detected is an actual threat. It’s possible the virus in noses of vaccinated people is severely weakened after a vaccine-induced immune response. If that’s the case, then it’s not going to spread as easily or get people as sick. “The presence of those viral particles does not necessarily mean infectious virus,” Natalie Dean, a biostatistician at Emory University, told me. But the test used in the study only tried to estimate the amount of virus, not its potency.

For now, the best guess is that vaccinated people can spread the virus — likely more so with delta than was possible before — but nowhere to the extent the unvaccinated do. But this needs more research and data to confirm, which is why many experts are pushing on federal and state officials to do a better job tracking and studying breakthrough cases.

*None of this would be a big concern if everyone was vaccinated*
Another way to look at the data is even more favorable to the vaccines: If everyone was vaccinated, we wouldn’t need to be so concerned about how much the virus still spreads among those who got the shot.

Imagine that, contrary to much of the current evidence, the vaccines don’t slow the rate of transmission, but that every person in the country is vaccinated.

The US would essentially be a bunch of Provincetown outbreaks. There would be infections. A few people would still get sick, typically experiencing cold- or flu-like symptoms. But, due to the vaccines, almost no one would be sent to the hospital and even fewer would die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Meanwhile deep in the redneck heart of Trump country, DeSantis leads the white tribe off a covid cliff. More local "fake" news, it seems all the local stations and newspapers are "fake" these days, only Trump speaks the truth for many who want and need to believe bullshit. 

DeSantis will kill however many as necessary to retain power and fuel his political ambitions to be America's next king of the morons and traitors.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








As Florida breaks record for COVID-19 hospitalizations, Jacksonville hospitals treating hundreds


As the number of people hospitalized for COVID-19 in Florida rose to an all-time high, Jacksonville-area hospitals are treating hundreds of patients.



www.jacksonville.com





*As Florida breaks record for COVID-19 hospitalizations, Jacksonville hospitals treating hundreds*

As the number of people hospitalized for COVID-19 in Florida rose to an all-time high, Jacksonville-area hospitals continued to treat hundreds of patients ill with the virus.

A day after Florida hospitals reported treating 10,389 COVID-19 patients, the state set a new record of 11,515 patients on Tuesday, including 2,400 patients in intensive care, according to the Associated Press, citing data the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services released Tuesday.

In mid-June, Florida reported just 1,000 hospitalized COVID-19 patients.

Before the summer resurgence of COVID cases fueled by the delta variant, hospitalizations in the state peaked at 10,170 on July 23, 2020, prior to the availability of vaccines.

*More:*Duval County's COVID cases up 29.9%; Florida cases surge 51.3%

*More:*Which pharmacies are still offering free COVID-19 tests, vaccines? | What You Need To Know

*More:*Duval County Health Department plans more hours for COVID-19 testing and possibly new sites

In the Jacksonville area, Baptist Health reported 504 patients as of Tuesday morning at its five hospitals, down three from the 507 reported Monday. Ninety-two of those patients were in intensive care, compared to 95 Monday.

Twelve of the total number are children being treated at Baptist's Wolfson's Children's Hospital, including four in intensive care. Of the 72 patients admitted Monday, seven were children.

About 90 percent of the patients age 12 and up have not been fully vaccinated, according to Baptist.

The caseload continued to increase Tuesday at UF Health Jacksonville, which reported a total of 239 COVID-19 patients at its Springfield and Northside campuses. That number was up from 218 Monday morning and 203 Friday morning.

Fifty-four of those patients were in intensive care Tuesday, down from 56 on Monday.

Other Jacksonville area hospitals are not releasing daily COVID-19 case reports.

*More:*‘That light did turn out to be a train’: UF Health Jacksonville staff face surge in COVID

*Family tragedy:*Their family was scared of the vaccine. They lost 4 members to COVID-19 within 1 week.

Physicians across the state are reporting that most patients in the current surge are unvaccinated and younger than they were earlier in the pandemic. Also, cases of hospitalized children are increasing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

A pretty good 12 min. vaccine video on the page, not directly related to this particular story though.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A Florida woman who said she and her family were afraid to get vaccinated is now urging people to get their shots after she her father and brother died from COVID-19 in 1 week


Payten McCall told CNN losing her father and brother was "one of the most, roughest and hardest experiences" she has faced in her life.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

I think Johnson is toast in 2022 when he comes up for reelection in the middle of a republican shitstorm of scandal in the courts with Trump and many others in the big house. Wisconsin ain't that red, more battleground that is turning back to blue. Their covid response should hurt the republicans in state wide elections in 2022, they and foxnews screwed the base with lethal disinformation specifically targeted at them for political purposes.

Now anti vaxx disinfo has divided the republicans even more than Trump's big lie, but it is doing more than just dividing them, it is killing, maiming and fucking over the half of them who are unvaxxed and believe bullshit. Once they got the big lie rolling, it gained momentum and inertia as it went downhill and is difficult to stop, anybody who tries to get in front of it is crushed and run over.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








GOP Is Pushing Anti-Vaxx Disinfo… and Acting Like an ‘Authoritarian Regime’


Photo Illustration by The Daily Beast/GettyDr. Peter Hotez has been battling vaccine disinformation for years. But he was still shocked to see United States senators like Ron Johnson peddling anti-vaxxer agitprop.“Historically, this is what the authoritarian regimes do,” Hotez tells Molly...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Beehive (Aug 4, 2021)

How much do you get paid to pump this bullshit out? 7 days a week. From 5am to 10pm. Copy and paste. It's amazing copyrights mean nothing to you. 

I hope the money is worth it.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> How much do you get paid to pump this bullshit out? 7 days a week. From 5am to 10pm. Copy and paste. It's amazing copyrights mean nothing to you.
> 
> I hope the money is worth it.


Im not sure if you mean @DIY-HP-LED because his was the last post, but for what it is worth I don't get paid anything.

I am purely radicalized by this relentless shitty attack on my family and fellow citizens.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> How much do you get paid to pump this bullshit out? 7 days a week. From 5am to 10pm. Copy and paste. It's amazing copyrights mean nothing to you.
> 
> I hope the money is worth it.


I provide a link to the original source and don't always post the full article, usually post in the morning while I'm reading the news. I almost always post from reliable legitimate news sources that use professional standards and practices, including local news stations and newspapers. It's hard to claim "fake news" when all local news sources are saying otherwise.

Those stupid enough to believe bullshit are getting reality rammed down their throats daily and the taste is bitter, but covid is worse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Beehive said:


> How much do you get paid to pump this bullshit out? 7 days a week. From 5am to 10pm. Copy and paste. It's amazing copyrights mean nothing to you.
> 
> I hope the money is worth it.


BTW: if ya know how I can get in contact with that Soros fellow let me know, I hear he pays in gringo dollars and has a dental plan.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Meanwhile deep in the redneck heart of Trump country, DeSantis leads the white tribe off a covid cliff. More local "fake" news, it seems all the local stations and newspapers are "fake" these days, only Trump speaks the truth for many who want and need to believe bullshit.
> 
> DeSantis will kill however many as necessary to retain power and fuel his political ambitions to be America's next king of the morons and traitors.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Public officials who spread lies about COVID and the vaccines should stand trial for mass murder.

The Republicons have the blood of over 600,000 people on their hands.

In March of 2020, I predicted America would see a million fatalities before this is all over. Between recurring outbreaks helped along by the antivax clowns, the Republicon Death Cult spewing lies and the virus itself taking advantage of low vaccination rates to adapt, I fear we are still on track to hit that number.

Sometimes I really hate being right.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Never had a flu shot never had the flu...My Dr says most ppl that come in with the flu have had a flu vaccination and she admittedly never got a flu vaccine until forced to by her employers...convo pre-Covid...
I will not be accepting a Covid vaccination...ever


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

Enjoy your dewormer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> My Dr says


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2021)

PappyVanWinkle said:


> You are an idiot for posting that response. I can prove vaccination and positive test 3 months later. Idiots like you are part of the problem on why this thing keeps spreading. By your respone hoping that learn reality the hard way. By the intelligence of your post I wont have to wait long.


I didn't say you were a lying internet troll. I said that I'm tired of them. Yet here you are, offended by a remark that you claim isn't true. As some say, "a hit dog will holler".


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Never had a flu shot never had the flu...My Dr says most ppl that come in with the flu have had a flu vaccination and she admittedly never got a flu vaccine until forced to by her employers...convo pre-Covid...
> I will not be accepting a Covid vaccination...ever


It is so wonderful to be you. I never had one cavity in all my 60 years on this earth (although I am not sure the first year or two counts) and last month got my first filling. It really sucks, he said all my enamel was great, it just started just below it. Sometimes shit happens.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Public officials who spread lies about COVID and the vaccines should stand trial for mass murder.
> 
> The Republicons have the blood of over 600,000 people on their hands.
> 
> ...


That was mighty prescient of you. 

Please come back, we need your guidance.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Never had a flu shot never had the flu...My Dr says most ppl that come in with the flu have had a flu vaccination and she admittedly never got a flu vaccine until forced to by her employers...convo pre-Covid...
> I will not be accepting a Covid vaccination...ever


It's not everyday when someone publicly admits they are a moron.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> It is so wonderful to be you. I never had one cavity in all my 60 years on this earth (although I am not sure the first year or two counts) and last month got my first filling. It really sucks, he said all my enamel was great, it just started just below it. Sometimes shit happens.


I understand why others get the vaccine...fear...they're afraid they'll get it and or transmit it to others...I'm not afraid...and I'm around ppl alot less than most...I don't live in town and I work on a boat with 8other individuals for 28days at a time...nobody gets on or off the vessel during those 28days...and my time home is spent mostly with animals...my dog has had the Coronavirus vaccination noticed it on her paperwork last time I took her for her shots...everyone's situation is different...plus I don't believe every lie that spews out of the mouths of politician's on tv...I definitely don't trust the gov...and I will not be a test dummy for their most recent rushed to the public vaccination


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not everyday when someone publicly admits they are a moron.


By all means brother pump yourself full of every vaccine that hits your local Walmart....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> By all means brother pump yourself full of every vaccine that hits your local Walmart....


You were vaxxed as a child, growing any horns?
Your trouble is you have no evidence and every expert worth a damn disagrees with you. You've also spouted almost every logical fallacy in the antivaxxer play book. So let 250 million Americans and others internationally go first, well, the results are in, it works and works very well. Play the lotto with covid if you want to, just die in splendid isolation too and not bother anybody or give it away.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I understand why others get the vaccine...fear...they're afraid they'll get it and or transmit it to others...I'm not afraid...and I'm around ppl alot less than most...I don't live in town and I work on a boat with 8other individuals for 28days at a time...nobody gets on or off the vessel during those 28days...and my time home is spent mostly with animals...my dog has had the Coronavirus vaccination noticed it on her paperwork last time I took her for her shots...everyone's situation is different...plus I don't believe every lie that spews out of the mouths of politician's on tv...I definitely don't trust the gov...and I will not be a test dummy for their most recent rushed to the public vaccination


I understand. I tend to spend little time with people due to an illness and covid making things difficult. I have done a lot of reading right from the start of the mess, especially medical papers and journals. I decided to get it as the risk from the vaccine seemed much less than the risk from the virus. If you made an informed decision and will not put many others at risk then it is a risk benefit calculation (I have done it myself). If you believed that there was microchips in the vaccine or other silly crap that would be a different story. I look it as we all have a roll to play in society and if everyone steps back in a time when people should be stepping forward God help us. But since you are somewhat outside of society I can accept that.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You were vaxxed as a child, growing any horns?
> Your trouble is you have no evidence and every expert worth a damn disagrees with you. You've also spouted almost every logical fallacy in the antivaxxer play book. So let 250 million Americans and others internationally go first, well, the results are in, it works and works very well. Play the lotto with covid if you want to, just die in splendid isolation too and not bother anybody or give it away.


Forcefully vaxed as a child...not willingly...sorry man in this day n age ny trust in the powers that be is lacking...I'm watching the old man that supposedly leads this country holler get a vaccine...wear a mask...but is allowing herds of unvaccinated illegal immigrants pour across our border...ill sit back n watch and not get involved n see what happens


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

*Walgreens sees vaccinations surge in states that had lagged in shots*
Walgreens announced in a press release that it has administered over 29 million COVID-19 vaccine doses. According to the pharmacy chain, it has observed a 30 percent increase in vaccinations in parts of the country that have been slower to get immunized.

These areas include states found mostly in the south, such as Alabama, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, Tennessee and Texas.

Along with vaccinations, Walgreens noted that demand for COVID-19 testing has also recently risen, with states like Florida and Missouri seeing the largest increases in demand. 








Walgreens sees vaccinations surge in states that had lagged in shots


Walgreens said on Wednesday that it has seen an uptick in COVID-19 vaccinations among states that have been lagging behind in the vaccine rollout as cases surge due to the delta variant.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Forcefully vaxed as a child...not willingly...sorry man in this day n age ny trust in the powers that be is lacking


OK, I take back what I said above.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Forcefully vaxed as a child...not willingly...sorry man in this day n age ny trust in the powers that be is lacking...I'm watching the old man that supposedly leads this country holler get a vaccine...wear a mask...but is allowing herds of unvaccinated illegal immigrants pour across our border...ill sit back n watch and not get involved n see what happens


America will need immigrants to replace the morons killed by covid and to care for the ones maimed by covid. Covid and the unvaxxed will create jobs for millions of Mexicans! One can change your diaper, put you in a wheel chair, plop your red MAGA hat on yer head and take ya for a drive in the park. They are intubating thousands just like ya every week and they all say pretty much the same thing as you, before the foot long plastic tube is shoved down their throat.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> America will need immigrants to replace the morons killed by covid and to care for the ones maimed by covid. Covid and the unvaxxed will create jobs for millions of Mexicans! One can change your diaper, put you in a wheel chair, plop your red MAGA hat on yer head and take ya for a drive in the park. They are intubating thousands just like ya every week and they all say pretty much the same thing as you, before the foot long plastic tube is shoved down their throat.


Nah man not me...I have Jesus on my side


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Forcefully vaxed as a child...not willingly...sorry man in this day n age ny trust in the powers that be is lacking...I'm watching the old man that supposedly leads this country holler get a vaccine...wear a mask...but is allowing herds of unvaccinated illegal immigrants pour across our border...ill sit back n watch and not get involved n see what happens


You never had covid before have you?









Large study finds COVID-19 is linked to a substantial deficit in intelligence


People who have recovered from COVID-19 tend to score significantly lower on an intelligence test compared to those who have not contracted the virus, ...



www.psypost.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> ..my dog has had the Coronavirus vaccination noticed it on her paperwork


Ok


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You never had covid before have you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure...right before it hit the media I was sick for longer than I can ever remember being sick for...around February last year...felt like someone poured motor oil into my lungs...tuffed it out on the couch took abt 3weeks to kick it...very well may have been the Covid19...

But these beliefs and attitude towards the Man have been in me long before Covid was even a thing...alotta cannabis and lsd n shrooms at a young age and eye opening docs on you tube...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

Yep covid can make ya stupid, the more severe the case the dumber ya get.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Covid can cause a 'substantial' drop in intelligence, study claims


The Great British Intelligence Test examined the IQ of 81,337 people across the UK and found those who had been infected with Covid had a large drop off in intelligence.



www.dailymail.co.uk





*Covid could make you dumber: Study finds survivors who were hooked up to a ventilator in hospital lost up to seven IQ points*

*Scientists examined the intelligence of 81,337 Britons who took IQ tests *
*They found people who had Covid had a 'substantial' drop in intelligence*
*People who had Covid found problem solving and reasoning more difficult *
Covid can cause a 'substantial' drop in intelligence in people recovering from the virus, research has suggested.

The Great British Intelligence Test examined the IQ of 81,337 people across the UK between January and December last year.

Among those surveyed, 13,000 had caught coronavirus — and they were found to have the largest drop off in intelligence. 

People recovering from Covid found problem solving, planning and reasoning more difficult, compared to people who were never infected. 

And virus survivors who had spent time on a ventilator in hospital lost the equivalent of seven IQ points, data suggested.

This 'brain fog' has already been reported by sufferers for weeks, even months after recovering from Covid. Some have told of losing the ability to recall everyday facts or hold a conversation.

It has sparked fears the disease could have long-term cognitive impacts, in a similar way to the lasting effects strokes or microbleeds have on the brain.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Cmon fellas just came over to stir the pot for some self amusement...stop taking things so seriously 

Stay Covid free...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Forcefully vaxed as a child...not willingly...sorry man in this day n age ny trust in the powers that be is lacking...I'm watching the old man that supposedly leads this country holler get a vaccine...wear a mask...but is allowing herds of unvaccinated illegal immigrants pour across our border...ill sit back n watch and not get involved n see what happens


So, about the 600,000 people dead last year due to Covid and tens of millions dealing with long haul Covid all due to Trump and his MAGA administration's bungling. I'm not too worried about the border, Maybe illegal immigrants should worry about coming to the US and getting Trump's Covid. Personally, I'm more worried about Trump's jackboot brownshirts. 

Trump lost because he was a terrible president.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Stay Covid free..


That would be easier if everybody was vaxxed and we didn't have to carry so many who are ignorant, afraid, or tying to own the libs by suicide. Those rightwing Kamikaze's who drank the saki, took off their mask and refused to save their own lives when they were begged to by their political opponents. Make sure yer peace isn't that of the grave, or a long term care facility.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Im not sure...right before it hit the media I was sick for longer than I can ever remember being sick for...around February last year...felt like someone poured motor oil into my lungs...tuffed it out on the couch took abt 3weeks to kick it...very well may have been the Covid19...
> 
> But these beliefs and attitude towards the Man have been in me long before Covid was even a thing...alotta cannabis and lsd n shrooms at a young age and eye opening docs on you tube...


This sort of does not jive with your previous post.



MY OWN DANK said:


> Never had a flu shot never had the flu...My Dr says most ppl that come in with the flu have had a flu vaccination and she admittedly never got a flu vaccine until forced to by her employers...convo pre-Covid...
> I will not be accepting a Covid vaccination...ever


Mind you, your next one does give it away.



MY OWN DANK said:


> Cmon fellas just came over to stir the pot for some self amusement...stop taking things so seriously
> 
> Stay Covid free...


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Ok











Canine Coronavirus | Merck Animal Health USA


Disease Overview There are two forms of Canine Coronavirus: Enteric Canine Coronavirus (CCoV) and Respiratory Canine Coronavirus (CRCoV). Vaccines that protect against Enteric Canine Coronavirus infection do not provide protection against the respiratory form of this disease.85 The Enteric...




www.merck-animal-health-usa.com


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> So, about the 600,000 people dead last year due to Covid and tens of millions dealing with long haul Covid all due to Trump and his MAGA administration's bungling. I'm not too worried about the border, Maybe illegal immigrants should worry about coming to the US and getting Trump's Covid. Personally, I'm more worried about Trump's jackboot brownshirts.
> 
> Trump lost because he was a terrible president.


Ive never voted in my life I could care less


Fogdog said:


> So, about the 600,000 people dead last year due to Covid and tens of millions dealing with long haul Covid all due to Trump and his MAGA administration's bungling. I'm not too worried about the border, Maybe illegal immigrants should worry about coming to the US and getting Trump's Covid. Personally, I'm more worried about Trump's jackboot brownshirts.
> 
> Trump lost because he was a terrible president.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4957866


He was 81...should the good lord allow me to see 81 ill be very thankful


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> He was 81...should the good lord allow me to see 81 ill be very thankful



You'll cry like a little girl when covid takes you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Never had a flu shot never had the flu...My Dr says most ppl that come in with the flu have had a flu vaccination and she admittedly never got a flu vaccine until forced to by her employers...convo pre-Covid...
> I will not be accepting a Covid vaccination...ever


That’s too bad. We’re going to miss you.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

So this is what its come to huh...the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated...smh...I assumed this was their plan all along...worked too...yall took it hook line n sinker


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> So this is what its come to huh...the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated...smh...I assumed this was their plan all along...worked too...yall took it hook line n sinker


Yeah, you’re the smart one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

I hope these morons never take the vaccine.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah, you’re the smart one.


Just so ya know I have no hard feelings towards you guys for accepting the vaccine


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> So this is what its come to huh...the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated...smh...I assumed this was their plan all along...worked too...yall took it hook line n sinker


You dismissed the reasons for his death because he was older and did so out of context. It's not the vaccinated versus unvaccinated, it's the considerate versus the selfish and inconsiderate. Who cares about the vaccines, they're just an arbitrary medium in a sea of cancerous hyperindividualism.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> You dismissed the reasons for his death because he was older and did so out of context. It's not the vaccinated versus unvaccinated, it's the considerate versus the selfish and inconsiderate. Who cares about the vaccines, they're just an arbitrary medium in a sea of cancerous hyperindividualism.


Sorry I do tend to get a little selfish when it comes to what I inject into my body...


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

Please never take it.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Sorry I do tend to get a little selfish when it comes to what I inject into my body...


Be nice if everything was so simple, but obviously the issue is more complex than that. Everyone here respects the rights angle. Been over it a thousand times.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

To those concerned about being made to wear a mask in public, you are forced to wear clothing in public too and not for public health reasons, but for completely arbitrary reasons. Try going out in public or better yet attend an anti mask rally nude and you'll see plenty of hypocrisy. No shirt, no shoes, no service.

So if wearing a mask is an intrusion on your "rights", for sound scientific and public health reasons, how about clothing for religious and cultural reasons? Nudism never killed anybody except the odd old fart looking at a nude young woman and having the big one, Covid does kill and maim many though. A much a more logical and better argument can be made for requiring masks in public than clothes.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

Not true at all, just ask PJ. He says that as long as he loves jesus, he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Sorry I do tend to get a little selfish when it comes to what I inject into my body...


Yes, that is quite clear to all of us. Short of that it seems you have little to add to the conversation.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Yes, that is quite clear to all of us. Short of that it seems you have little to add to the conversation.


As if he's gonna crank up a vaccine like heroin in an ally like a junkie and not have it administered by a trained person.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

People be mowing down on McD's and smoking MiracleGro weed and are like, "NO WAY THAT GOES IN MY BODY".


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> So this is what its come to huh...the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated...smh...I assumed this was their plan all along...worked too...yall took it hook line n sinker


no actually the Trump plan was to keep it a secret and let minorities die in droves- it backfired..Texas got snow and ice; the Delta variant decided to take up residence where no vaccine exists.

see how God works?

make sure all your affairs are in order..kick back and wait.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Just so ya know I have no hard feelings towards you guys for accepting the vaccine


Well that's a load off my mind


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> So this is what its come to huh...the vaccinated vs the unvaccinated...smh...I assumed this was their plan all along...worked too...yall took it hook line n sinker


If you are regularly online I think it is important that you understand that the real war is to get 'people' to think that it is 'vaccinated vs the unvaccinated'.

So it is funny that you claim 'hook line n sinker' right after you bit.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If you are regularly online I think it is important that you understand that the real war is to get 'people' to think that it is 'vaccinated vs the unvaccinated'.
> 
> So it is funny that you claim 'hook line n sinker' right after you bit.


Rollitup and YouTube is my only online activity....I don't even Facebook..

BTW hello hanimmal...

And I'm definitely not against the vaccinated...I just question alotta things abt you guys...like intelligence, decision making skills, gullibility...etc


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Rollitup and YouTube is my only online activity....I don't even Facebook..
> 
> BTW hello hanimmal...
> 
> And I'm definitely not against the vaccinated...I just question alotta things abt you guys...like intelligence, decision making skills, gullibility...etc


Hi. Id say the two types of social media you use are just as likely to radicalize you as anything else out there.

Nice divisive language that you are using though, way to pretend like it is 'them' that are at war.

You can question all you like, but since the late 1800's science has helped us to double our average lifespan here in the states. The anti-science nonsense is shown time and again to be bullshit man. The only gullible ones are the people who think that their 'gut' knows better than the 96%+ of doctors that have gotten the vaccine too.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I just question alotta things abt you guys...like intelligence, decision making skills, gullibility...etc


Please explain yourself here and use data to support your argument that thinking these vaccines are generally very safe, is inaccurate.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Paid Doctors...Paid politician's...Paid pharmaceutical companies...

Vaccines that have been around for years, decades, etc and are tried tested n proven ok i can get with that...but one thats been hurriedly whipped up n rushed to the masses I will not be in line anytime soon to receive...

Im goin with my gut on this one...ha

Im not saying you guys are not intelligent...I know that you are...but my personal decision is to wait...ill take what precautions I feel necessary to avoid this plague...mainly social distancing...I think the masks are bullshit and unhealthy overall...I mean unless your wearing a gas mask this flimsy bullshit i see most ppl wearing isn't stopping anything except breathing easily


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Paid Doctors...Paid politician's...Paid pharmaceutical companies...
> 
> Vaccines that have been around for years, decades, etc and are tried tested n proven ok i can get with that...but one thats been hurriedly whipped up n rushed to the masses I will not be in line anytime soon to receive...
> 
> ...


As long as you know you are full of shit, there is not much anyone can do to change your behavior into being as safe as possible during this pandemic.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Paid Doctors...Paid politician's...Paid pharmaceutical companies...
> 
> Vaccines that have been around for years, decades, etc and are tried tested n proven ok i can get with that...but one thats been hurriedly whipped up n rushed to the masses I will not be in line anytime soon to receive...
> 
> ...


Show me anything where people aren't being paid. Pure altruism doesn't exist. Everyone gets something out of it....and that's okay.

Surely you get paid to do something? So I guess that means you're a corrupt piece of shit looking to fuck people over?

Pick a consistent argument ffs.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> As long as you know you are full of shit, there is not much anyone can do to change your behavior into being as safe as possible during this pandemic.


The dumb fuckin texans certainly show themselves regularly!


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

rollitup said:


> The dumb fuckin texans certainly show themselves regularly!


Excuse me...West Virginian......its pretty easy to stay Covid free in WV...without a vaccine


Don't tell anybody bc we'd like to keep it that way


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> People be mowing down on McD's and smoking MiracleGro weed and are like, "NO WAY THAT GOES IN MY BODY".


Hey! I tried MiracleGro this time as I could not get the stuff I used before and I can't complain about it. Mind you I use another brand tor flower. Taking this one down today.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Rollitup and YouTube is my only online activity....I don't even Facebook..
> 
> BTW hello hanimmal...
> 
> And I'm definitely not against the vaccinated...I just question alotta things abt you guys...like intelligence, decision making skills, gullibility...etc


So how am I not intelligent enough, gullible and can't decide what I think is best for my body?


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Paid Doctors...Paid politician's...Paid pharmaceutical companies...
> 
> Vaccines that have been around for years, decades, etc and are tried tested n proven ok i can get with that...but one thats been hurriedly whipped up n rushed to the masses I will not be in line anytime soon to receive...
> 
> ...


So you go with your gut, the same way Trump says he makes decisions. Well I do research to give something for my gut to process. I actually read medical papers, get some of the science around the vaccine. And it was not just whipped up this last year, The technology has been worked on for the last 20 years. The big push was for SARS, they looked on the shelf of what they came up with then and tweaked it for this virus. 

And tell us, what was the other option? Just wait five years for the long term test results while millions die? And where would we be if us sheep did not take it, the smart ones like yourself might even get infected by us? Prease tell us how you would have solved the crisis if even social distancing and masks worked?


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Hey! I tried MiracleGro this time as I could not get the stuff I used before and I can't complain about it. Mind you I use another brand tor flower. Taking this one down today.


The horror!

Of course it looks great though...


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Just so ya know I have no hard feelings towards you guys for accepting the vaccine


But you do, and it is easy to prove.

Running around unvaxxed is an act of (unlegislated) domestic terrorim.

You never even get to find out your kill count.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

*Arkansas Gov. Faces Backlash From Residents After Pushing For Vaccinations*





Gov. Asa Hutchinson, R-Ark., faced backlash last week from some residents for encouraging vaccinations during a public forum. The panel discusses.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But you do, and it is easy to prove.
> 
> Running around unvaxxed is an act of (unlegislated) domestic terrorim.
> 
> You never even get to find out your kill count.


Geezus its getting deep in here...smh


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> So you go with your gut, the same way Trump says he makes decisions. Well I do research to give something for my gut to process. I actually read medical papers, get some of the science around the vaccine. And it was not just whipped up this last year, The technology has been worked on for the last 20 years. The big push was for SARS, they looked on the shelf of what they came up with then and tweaked it for this virus.
> 
> And tell us, what was the other option? Just wait five years for the long term test results while millions die? And where would we be if us sheep did not take it, the smart ones like yourself might even get infected by us? Prease tell us how you would have solved the crisis if even social distancing and masks worked?


Do you really think the vaccine is saving millions of lives?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Geezus its getting deep in here...smh


I am not wrong.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Geezus its getting deep in here...smh





MY OWN DANK said:


> Do you really think the vaccine is saving millions of lives?


One liners, eh? Cool.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

*Louisiana Doctor: 'Admitting One Covid Patient Per 45 Minutes'*





Our Lady of the Lake Medical Center Chief Medical Officer Dr. Catherine O'Neal says that they are "out of beds" at her hospital as Louisiana Covid hospitalizations reach a record high.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2021)

Better question …

Will you take a booster ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> eye opening docs on you tube...


Huh


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Sorry I do tend to get a little selfish when it comes to what I inject into my body...


I guarantee your diet is shit.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2021)

Is Mr. Canuck doin YT covid vids ? ….. asking for my *Bud Root *friend


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Huh


JUST WNNA LET YOU KNOW MY OWN DANK IS A GOOD GUY AN HES RIGHT ABOTU IT THERES THINGS THEY DONT WANT YOU TO KNOW HAVE A LOOK AT THE BELOW STUDY ITS PRETTY HIGH LEVEL STUFF BUT IF YOU CAN UNDERSTAND IT GOOD FOR YOU AND YOUR GOIN TO SEE THE TRUTH ITS LIKE WAKING UP FROM THE MATRIXC STOP BEING SHEEP 

JOHN 9:25


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> One liners, eh? Cool.


It's no worse than copying n pasting and regurgitating fake news


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Dumbass has a diet and lifestyle so unhealthy that he struggles to breathe in a mask but hes gotta be careful of these vaccines, he saw it in an eye opening youtube documentary


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

Deep it is, 
I’m entertained.
I’m just going to throw 
A word out and see where it goes.
Ivermectin 
Lol
Ok. 

GO!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> fake news


did ya come up with that one all by yourself


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I guarantee your diet is shit.


Not really...salads, fruits, and meat...I try n stay away from processed foods and junk food


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

Sturgis starts Friday LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Not really...salads, fruits, and meat...I try n stay away from processed foods and junk food


Oh im sure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Deep it is,
> I’m entertained.
> I’m just going to throw
> A word out and see where it goes.
> ...


If you kill yourself on cattle dewormer then tractor supply wont be able to sell you anymore cheap chinese goodies


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

I like Menards better


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> It's no worse than copying n pasting and regurgitating fake news


You weren't replying to copy/paste posts, but okay.



MY OWN DANK said:


> Not really...salads, fruits, and meat...I try n stay away from processed foods and junk food


Not knocking you here it all, it's great to be conscious. Even still, monsanto roundup pesticides on fruit/veggies is tough to dodge and animals are often poorly kept, which leads to various medications to keep them from oozing pus out their ass and dying. Even when we think we're eating healthy, many times we're not. Again, not knocking you here, it's just that it's reeeeeaaaally hard to avoid today, especially in the US.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I like Menards better


Same chinese goods.

Post a pic of the results of all that healthy eating you do.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Same chinese goods.
> 
> Post a pic of the results of all that healthy eating you do.


You would love that...nice try


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

And no actually Menards sells American made goods...John Menard is a Trump guy


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

Obviously their $22 reciprocating saw is made in the US, duh.

It's Harbor Freight, from...


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> Obviously their $22 reciprocating saw is made in the US, duh.
> 
> It's Harbor Freight, from...


I gets scales and zip ties at Harbor Frieght...no tools


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

I get my sequiturs from Non-Sequiturs USA. They have the best, nobody's are better. Who knew.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> You weren't replying to copy/paste posts, but okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Not knocking you here it all, it's great to be conscious. Even still, monsanto roundup pesticides on fruit/veggies is tough to dodge and animals are often poorly kept, which leads to various medications to keep them from oozing pus out their ass and dying. Even when we think we're eating healthy, many times we're not. Again, not knocking you here, it's just that it's reeeeeaaaally hard to avoid today, especially in the US.


I understand n ur probably correct...I would like to be a homesteader and grow n hunt n fish for all my food just haven't made it there yet


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

Old friend ain’t around anymore 
Used to tell me 
If I die I die and smiling at me.
Diabetes would not stop drinking coke 
And Mountain Dew 12 pack a day.
He bought that stuff at every gas station.
So 
If I die I die 
I’m happy about my life 
If I die I die .
Never tested positive 
Never worn a mask
Work every day with 
People who don’t wear mask
Although Robert wore a mask 
Crazy enough he was the only 
Guy on the crew that got sick.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Old friend ain’t around anymore
> Used to tell me
> If I die I die and smiling at me.
> Diabetes would not stop drinking coke
> ...


Masks are an illusion of safety


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Same chinese goods.
> 
> Post a pic of the results of all that healthy eating you do.


I imagine something like this on his gut top .


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

It's fun when people think air filters are like a magic trick.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Do you really think the vaccine is saving millions of lives?


Too scared to answer my questions I see.

Troll.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Masks are an illusion of safety


Effectiveness of Surgical and Cotton Masks in Blocking SARS–CoV-2: A Controlled Comparison in 4 Patients | Annals of Internal Medicine 

The First Randomized, Controlled Clinical Trial of Mask Use in Households to Prevent Respiratory Virus Transmission - International Journal of Infectious Diseases


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Deep it is,
> I’m entertained.
> I’m just going to throw
> A word out and see where it goes.
> ...


We have enough to discuss in a day. Put some more effort into it and get involved or we won't bother. I can post a few words and say discuss, will you bother to take a crack at it? If not, you are just noise.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I imagine something like this on his gut top .
> View attachment 4958117


No...but it is interesting how yall gang up together n try n publicly tar n feather someone bc their opinion is different than yours...smh...n yall call yourselves cool pot growers ...never...lame af if you ask me


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

That's bogus. Why don't you state an opinion and then discuss it? All you've wanted is snarky little quips and it's what you're giving and what you're getting.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> We have enough to discuss in a day. Put some more effort into it and get involved or we won't bother. I can post a few words and say discuss, will you bother to take a crack at it? If not, you are just





mooray said:


> That's bogus. Why don't you state an opinion and then discuss it? All you've wanted is snarky little quips and it's what you're giving and what you're getting.


Man I told you several times in different ways why I won't get vaccinated...you just wanna convince me otherwise...which isn't goin to happen...and yes admittedly like I also said many posts ago most of what I've said is for self amusement...I'm not the only person who's anti vaccine...I'm just the only one in this thread apparently...I'm sure there have been others I haven't bothered to read bk but I'm sure yall ganged up on them n ran em out too...right?...yes...title of the thread is will you get the vaccine?...no


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

how much carbon burn 
To make the billions of vaccines 
In the little glass it’s in,
And the med waste 
What happens to the used needles ?
I know what happens to the masks 
Try are littered everywhere 
Hit some with the mower up by the street.
It’s crazy. Just seems like forcing laws
And keeping people quiet I don’t know.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Man I told you several times in different ways why I won't get vaccinated...you just wanna convince me otherwise...which isn't goin to happen...and yes admittedly like I also said many posts ago most of what I've said is for self amusement...I'm not the only person who's anti vaccine...I'm just the only one in this thread apparently...I'm sure there have been others I haven't bothered to read bk but I'm sure yall ganged up on them n ran em out too...right?...yes...title of the thread is will you get the vaccine?...no


Having a different opinion is fine.

Spouting Qanon/ Maga dreck is not. 

That stuff has been universally dismantled except in "fake news" redoubts like Newsmax and OANN. They should merge to becoem TNN: Treason News Network


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> how much carbon burn
> To make the billions of vaccines
> In the little glass it’s in,
> And the med waste
> ...


Probably less than it takes to treat a thousand antivaxers on ventilators. Antivaxers are traitors to the Republic. Make NO mistake.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

This kinda thing has been going on since pre election...and its usually the same 8 ten or 12 ring leaders controlling the thread...I stay away for the most part...but sometimes I can't help myself...I get bored


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Probably less than it takes to treat a thousand antivaxers on ventilators. Antivaxers are traitors to the Republic. Make NO mistake.


Gimme a break 

You love Mark Zuckerberg n Biden don't you?


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Man I told you several times in different ways why I won't get vaccinated...you just wanna convince me otherwise...which isn't goin to happen...and yes admittedly like I also said many posts ago most of what I've said is for self amusement...I'm not the only person who's anti vaccine...I'm just the only one in this thread apparently...I'm sure there have been others I haven't bothered to read bk but I'm sure yall ganged up on them n ran em out too...right?...yes...title of the thread is will you get the vaccine?...no


You told us several times you will not get vaccinated. I said we heard that and if you have no more to say, other than you do not want to get vaccinated, you are just wasting oxygen. I have taken it as a given that you will not get the vaccine and have not tried to convince you to. I know it would be a waste of effort. 

So why are you saying I am trying to convince you when I am not?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Gimme a break
> 
> You love Mark Zuckerberg n Biden don't you?


I despise Zuck. He built the first civilian intelligence agency.

I prefer Biden to That Man.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Man I told you several times in different ways why I won't get vaccinated...you just wanna convince me otherwise...which isn't goin to happen...and yes admittedly like I also said many posts ago most of what I've said is for self amusement...I'm not the only person who's anti vaccine...I'm just the only one in this thread apparently...I'm sure there have been others I haven't bothered to read bk but I'm sure yall ganged up on them n ran em out too...right?...yes...title of the thread is will you get the vaccine?...no


You won't get vaccinated because printer said something on the internet..?

PJ Diaz posts here and he's only half full of shit. He doesn't want the vaccine for himself because he has a medical condition that makes him high risk, which is totally fine. That's the probably-not-full-of-shit part, but the other part is where he's taken it upon himself to post every piece of information amplifying the potential risks, which is kind of a fucked up projection of his unique situation onto everyone, but it is what it is.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> You told us several times you will not get vaccinated. I said we heard that and if you have no more to say, other than you do not want to get vaccinated, you are just wasting oxygen. I have taken it as a given that you will not get the vaccine and have not tried to convince you to. I know it would be a waste of effort.
> 
> So why are you saying I am trying to convince you when I am not?


I don't think I put your quote in ny response...ppl pull strings on here n do that shit too...players behind the scenes will special access

To stir shit...


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I don't think I put your quote in ny response...ppl pull strings on here n do that shit too...players behind the scenes will special access


Sooo this is your complete shield against any legitimate dissent


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> how much carbon burn
> To make the billions of vaccines
> In the little glass it’s in,
> And the med waste
> ...


Why do we try to treat many illnesses? Because we feel people's lives are worth saving. Next time you are in need of a medical procedure, just go lie in the gutter and pretend civilization has not progressed that far. It is very simple to walk the talk. I hope you do it.


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Probably less than it takes to treat a thousand antivaxers on ventilators. Antivaxers are traitors to the Republic. Make NO mistake.


How so is that?


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Sooo this is your complete shield against any legitimate dissent


Its truth


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I don't think I put your quote in ny response...ppl pull strings on here n do that shit too...players behind the scenes will special access
> 
> To stir shit...


Sure, somebody else put the quote there. 

Can't even man up when you fuck up. Kind of implies you are a fuck up.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4958146


Cmon man ive caught you doing it...I like you n find you entertaining n all...but...guilty


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Sure, somebody else put the quote there.
> 
> Can't even man up when you fuck up. Kind of implies you are a fuck up.


Nope...don't be naive


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

See, this is exactly what you're after. All this effort could be spent discussing the topic, but you won't, because bickering is viagra for people these days.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> How so is that?


Because antivaxers are willing, on broken ideological grounds, to KILL their neighbors by transmitting the Delta variant. Zero consideration for seconf-order consequences.

Damned treasonous asshats.

Some here have stated "I hope they all die". That is not my sentimenrt.

I hope they WAKE up from the Maga fever dream, stop treating the vax as socialism in a syringe, and start loving teir fellow Americans, of whatever allegiance, and BREAK the transmission chain.

Vaccine
Masks. 
Distancing.
Consideration for your fellow human.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> See, this is exactly what you're after. All this effort could be spent discussing the topic, but you won't, because bickering is viagra for people these days.


No


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Its truth


No


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Sure, somebody else put the quote there.
> 
> Can't even man up when you fuck up. Kind of implies you are a fuck up.


If you think ppl on here don't manipulate posts n threads n rearrange shit to suit their agenda...your way behind


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Its truth


show me one confirming publication from a peer-reviewed med/sci source, like Lancet or JAMA


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No


Say one thing and do another, pretty much the definition of deception and dishonesty.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Nope...don't be naive


Please continue, naive in what way?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> show me one confirming publication from a peer-reviewed med/sci source, like Lancet or JAMA


I don't read that shit


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I don't read that shit


Thank you for clarity.

Peer-reviewed professional publication = shit

OANN echo chamber vitriol = truth

Sooooo good to know


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Why do we try to treat many illnesses? Because we feel people's lives are worth saving. Next time you are in need of a medical procedure, just go lie in the gutter and pretend civilization has not progressed that far. It is very simple to walk the talk. I hope you do it.


Why would I lay in the gutter that’s just a rude comment with the I hope you do.
I hope you have a better day tomorrow
Dang.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If you think ppl on here don't manipulate posts n threads n rearrange shit to suit their agenda...your way behind


It is nor post. Who changed your post on you? Do you think someone sees you as such a treat that they think they need to change your post on you... ...you are delusional.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> It is nor post. Who changed your post on you? Do you think someone sees you as such a treat that they think they need to change your post on you... ...you are delusional.


No one sees me as a threat man...smh...just nevermind your not picking up what im putting down...its all good...I hope the mask n vaccine works for you


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

O yeah it’s way lefty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No...but it is interesting how yall gang up together n try n publicly tar n feather someone bc their opinion is different than yours...smh...n yall call yourselves cool pot growers ...never...lame af if you ask me


Someone should hand cuff you drag you into a cell and vaccinate you against your will. You need to be treated like the animal you are.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No one sees me as a threat man...smh...just nevermind your not picking up what im putting down...its all good...I hope the mask n vaccine works for you


Thank you for the warm thoughts.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Someone should hand cuff you drag you into a cell and vaccinate you against your will. You need to be treated like the animal you are.


Wow...smh


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Why would I lay in the gutter that’s just a rude comment with the I hope you do.
> I hope you have a better day tomorrow
> Dang.


You are the one thinking saving lives is not worth it (all that waste). I just said, if you do not think it is worth it for others, why would any effort be worth it for you?


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I don't think I put your quote in ny response...ppl pull strings on here n do that shit too...players behind the scenes will special access
> 
> To stir shit...


So get back to us when you know what you're doing.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

What is that vaccine doin to yall...making you all threatening n mean and wishing harm on others n shit...??

Grrrrrr....ha


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> You are the one thinking saving lives is not worth it (all that waste). I just said, if you do not think it is worth it for others, why would any effort be worth it for you?


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

printer said:


> Why do we try to treat many illnesses? Because we feel people's lives are worth saving. Next time you are in need of a medical procedure, just go lie in the gutter and pretend civilization has not progressed that far. It is very simple to walk the talk. I hope you do it.


You’re right about people living longer 
So how many people on the planet 
1 barrel of oil conversion to machinery 
Is about 4 yrs man hrs
Look at this guy , we save lives 
But I hope-you- die in a gutter.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> You’re right about people living longer
> So how many people on the planet
> 1 barrel of oil conversion to machinery
> Is about 4 yrs man hrs
> ...


Link to this addled thinking?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> You’re right about people living longer
> So how many people on the planet
> 1 barrel of oil conversion to machinery
> Is about 4 yrs man hrs
> ...


No doubt...they've wished me dead many times already


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Link to this addled thinking?


What’s a link?
Is that like a cheat shear in highscool?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> You would love that...nice try


Sorry youre so unhealthy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> yall gang up together n try n publicly tar n feather someone bc their opinion is different


sorry we hurt your feelings

Down another bag of chips


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If you think ppl on here don't manipulate posts n threads n rearrange shit to suit their agenda...your way behind


Lol

Poor you, that sucks man


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

Was high in cool meaning I mean high school 
Outdoor for a long time and it’s 
Looking like a great yr.
Tested neg again today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> What’s a link?
> Is that like a cheat shear in highscool?


I want to see your facebook page. I bet its hilarious


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry we hurt your feelings
> 
> Down another bag of chips


If my feelings were hurt I would've thrown my phone down by now and I'd be pouting in the corner with ice cream n doritos...isn't that what fat ppl do?...I use drugs to numb my feelings not food...duh


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

What the fuck do you think 
Non vax healthy blood is worth?
Basically why they want us dead.


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I want to see your facebook page. I bet its hilarious


I don’t have Facebook


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> What the fuck do you think
> Non vax healthy blood is worth?
> Basically why they want us dead.


I bet youre the smart one in your friend group


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I don’t have Facebook


Lololololololol ok


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Lololololololol ok


I don't either..
For what?...its basically virtual high-school


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I don’t have Facebook


I have a dump truck making 80hr
And a semi I won’t run because of the red tape. 
Not bringing toilet paper. 
She can set in the driveway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> If my feelings were hurt


you just got done whining about how you are being tar and feathered because people dont enjoy your contrary to fact opinions

You even claim theres an active conspiracy afoot to alter your posts lol

Thats hurt feelings crtbaby shit


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> you just got done whining about how you are being tar and feathered because people dont enjoy your contrary to fact opinions
> 
> You even claim theres an active conspiracy afoot to alter your posts lol
> 
> Thats hurt feelings crtbaby shit


My posts have been...rearranged...on here...not the text within the post but they've taken my response in a thread and inserted it into a different thread I was never involved in...
Truth


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I have a dump truck making 80hr
> And a semi I won’t run because of the red tape.
> Not bringing toilet paper.
> She can set in the driveway.


Smart as a whip AND successful beyond words. The ladies must be all over you


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I don't either..
> For what?...its basically virtual high-school


Remember when you said you weren't here for the squabbling? That was funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> My posts have been...rearranged...on here...not the text within the post but they've taken my response in a thread and inserted it into a different thread I was never involved in...
> Truth


Oh, my bad. That must be why you come off as stupid. Because of the active conspiracy against you


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Smart as a whip AND successful beyond words. The ladies must be all over you


I stay away, I’ve had enough abuse.
Love my dogs.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Cmon man ive caught you doing it...I like you n find you entertaining n all...but...guilty


Doing what? I am lost.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> Remember when you said you weren't here for the squabbling? That was funny.


Well it seems its come to that on this day


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I stay away, I’ve had enough abuse.
> Love my dogs.


What a loss for the ladies


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Doing what? I am lost.


You know what you've done...if it wasn't you it was someone who hasbtje power to do that...In the past things I have said have mysteriously appeared in threads I was never involved in nor did I have an interest in


Also things I regretted saying and deleted were immediately undeleted


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Well it seems its come to that on this day


Well, holler when you're done typing a thousand different variations of "NO U". I'm always down to discuss the angles.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> You know what you've done...if it wasn't you it was someone who hasbtje power to do that...In the past things I have said have mysteriously appeared in threads I was never involved in nor did I have an interest in
> 
> 
> Also things I regretted saying and deleted were immediately undeleted


Sorry man


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> My posts have been...rearranged...on here...not the text within the post but they've taken my response in a thread and inserted it into a different thread I was never involved in...
> Truth


Oh god your crying about that? You are pissy because I don't want to post and continually bump up stupid/dangerous propaganda spam titles?

Sorry if it doesn't pay as well when you're talking to someone who actually doesn't have any paid agenda trying to sell you on something.



MY OWN DANK said:


> If you think ppl on here don't manipulate posts n threads n rearrange shit to suit their agenda...your way behind


lmao yeah, I am out to get you. But you will still go with your gut about whatever shit you can easily see is being spammed by death cult trolls and foreign militaries to radicalize people into being unsafe.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Sorry man


It doesn't bother me...I just find it interesting how the plot thickens...and how seriously some take their agenda on RIU


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> You know what you've done...if it wasn't you it was someone who hasbtje power to do that...In the past things I have said have mysteriously appeared in threads I was never involved in nor did I have an interest in
> 
> 
> Also things I regretted saying and deleted were immediately undeleted


lmao, yeah I never said I didn't. In fact I guess that is one thing that I have cried about that @rollitup has a valid point I forgot about. 

There is no 'mystery'. I replied to your post, copied it and replied to in in a thread without a shitty title pushing some bullshit narrative.

I was told to stop, and I did. If you are hurt by that, I would question why you give a shit what thread I am posting to you in if you do not have the agenda.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh god your crying about that? You are pissy because I don't want to post and continually bump up stupid/dangerous propaganda spam titles?
> 
> Sorry if it doesn't pay as well when you're talking to someone who actually doesn't have any paid agenda trying to sell you on something.
> 
> ...


All that went wooosh....right over my head hanimmal


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, yeah I never said I didn't. In fact I guess that is one thing that I have cried about that @rollitup has a valid point I forgot about.
> 
> There is no 'mystery'. I replied to your post, copied it and replied to in in a thread without a shitty title pushing some bullshit narrative.
> 
> I was told to stop, and I did. If you are hurt by that, I would question why you give a shit what thread I am posting to you in if you do not have the agenda.


Ok...well at least I'm not crazy...ha


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, yeah I never said I didn't. In fact I guess that is one thing that I have cried about that @rollitup has a valid point I forgot about.
> 
> There is no 'mystery'. I replied to your post, copied it and replied to in in a thread without a shitty title pushing some bullshit narrative.
> 
> I was told to stop, and I did. If you are hurt by that, I would question why you give a shit what thread I am posting to you in if you do not have the agenda.


I am not hurt or offended...dobas you please...its way more serious to you than I and I respect that...manipulate away buddy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> It doesn't bother me...


How many posts have you made complaining about it so far


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh god your crying about that? You are pissy because I don't want to post and continually bump up stupid/dangerous propaganda spam titles?
> 
> Sorry if it doesn't pay as well when you're talking to someone who actually doesn't have any paid agenda trying to sell you on something.
> 
> ...


And I once had a mod on here change my text...completely...to me saying "my buds are bigger than my penis"...long long time ago and he's no longer with us...I actually took it as a compliment since I'm not self conscious abt my penis size...ha


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

LOL










Texas GOP Official Mocked COVID Five Days Before He Died of Virus


H. Scott Apley’s Facebook page was filled with anti-mask, anti-vaccine content until he was suddenly hospitalized on Sunday.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> How many posts have you made complaining about it so far


Enuff to get the truth to come out and for you to know im not hollering conspiracy


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> And I once had a mod on here change my text...completely...to me saying "my buds are bigger than my penis"...long long time ago and he's no longer with us...I actually took it as a compliment since I'm not self conscious abt my penis size...ha


Sounds like that thing that happened a long long time ago has never bothered you


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh god your crying about that? You are pissy because I don't want to post and continually bump up stupid/dangerous propaganda spam titles?
> 
> Sorry if it doesn't pay as well when you're talking to someone who actually doesn't have any paid agenda trying to sell you on something.
> 
> ...


Are death cult trolls a real thing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Enuff to get the truth to come out and for you to know im not hollering conspiracy


Well theres not really a better way to assert a conspiracy than to complain and cry endlessly about it without ever showing one bit of evidence that it ever happened


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Are death cult trolls a real thing?


Like, people who say vaccines, the most effective proven tool we have, are unsafe and that the only people getting sick are those who wear masks, which are proven to slow and reduce transmission?

Dont know anyone like that


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Sounds like that thing that happened a long long time ago has never bothered you


I was a new grower at the time...complaining abt seeds that customs smashed sent from Attitude over seas n said individual was not pleased...I found it amusing and have always remembered it...this was before you could buy seeds state side


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> What a loss for the ladies


Never divorce rapped and not planning 
That one. 
Almost but nope.
Maybe you let women play
But I don’t.
I play .
You want to talk about women?
Most larned to deceive by age 7.
There brain . Is on a program.
Go mid 20s to have the fun you need.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)

So you're a incel.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Never divorce rapped and not planning
> That one.
> Almost but nope.
> Maybe you let women play
> ...


Forcible rap

Which explains why you hate mRNA vaccines

They're too much like that goddamn DNA evidence


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Never divorce rapped and not planning
> That one.
> Almost but nope.
> Maybe you let women play
> ...


Im sure your truck driver physique makes you irresistible to the ladies, not to mention your indefatigable intellect


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> You’re right about people living longer
> So how many people on the planet
> 1 barrel of oil conversion to machinery
> Is about 4 yrs man hrs
> ...


And people give kids a toy for Christmas from half way across the world made from oil exported from the Gulf Coast. And your point is?


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

I got aand thermal dynamics
Do that equality be
Mathematics.


CatHedral said:


> Forcible rap
> 
> Which explains why you hate mRNA vaccines
> 
> They're too much like that goddamn DNA evidence


e


printer said:


> And people give kids a toy for Christmas from half way across the world made from oil exported from the Gulf Coast. And your point is?


yes they do,
If it was your toy company,
You’d be on the up then 

Wouldn’t you


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> My posts have been...rearranged...on here...not the text within the post but they've taken my response in a thread and inserted it into a different thread I was never involved in...
> Truth


You posted and got smacked down. When you could not come back with anything you whined the Wizard of Oz was messing with your little posts. You sound like a little girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I got aand thermal dynamics
> Do that equality be
> Mathematics.
> 
> ...


so do you work with a crew of dumptruck drivers or how does that work


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> It doesn't bother me...I just find it interesting how the plot thickens...and how seriously some take their agenda on RIU


Here is how seriously I take the agenda on ROU. I worked in a hospital in and out of isolation and ICU rooms with people hanging on to life. I have seen the families. Some of our staff have killed themselves. This was pre-covid, I retired a little while before.

Yes, I take the shit seriously.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I got aand thermal dynamics
> Do that equality be
> Mathematics.
> 
> ...


What does 'on the up then' mean?


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> so do you work with a crew of dumptruck drivers or how does that work


Go find a construction company 
Go find a dump truck 
Go find a driver 
Go get the contract 
Get the cc give it to the 
Driver for fuel/tires.
End of story.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Go find a construction company
> Go find a dump truck
> Go find a driver
> Go get the contract
> ...


I work construction and have never heard of a crew of dumptruck drivers. But you said you do work as part of a crew

Kinda odd, youre not some kind of internet liar are ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

No shame if you work for 1800gotjunk or something. Youre a smart guy, something better will come along. Maybe


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I work construction and have never heard of a crew of dumptruck drivers. But you said you do work as part of a crew
> 
> Kinda odd, youre not some kind of internet liar are ya


5 dumps 2 semi 
Guy just .txt selling the cascadia freightliner
For the 15.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> 5 dumps 2 semi
> Guy just .txt selling the cascadia freightliner
> For the 15.


Can you use real sentences like a regular person explaining your thoughts or is it too tough to text it all while you are driving?


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

You want a video?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> 5 dumps 2 semi


you said only one of each and you said you work as part of a crew


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Do you really think the vaccine is saving millions of lives?


Do you really think you’re smart?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> You want a video?


Please


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you really think you’re smart?


The woman owns one - no, strike that - five dump trucks 

How could she not be


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 4, 2021)

Looks like the stupid will pay the price …..




A GOP official from Texas who regularly espoused anti-vaccine and anti-mask views online has died from COVID-19, five days after posting a meme on Facebook questioning the wisdom of getting inoculated against COVID.

Dickinson City Council member and State Republican Executive Committee member H. Scott Apley, 45, died in a local hospital around 3 a.m. Wednesday morning, according to a GoFundMe page set up to help Apley’s family with expenses. He was admitted to the facility in Galveston on Sunday with “pneumonia-like symptoms,” and was hooked up to a ventilator as his condition worsened. His wife was also infected, the family said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378133878280499200


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> Old friend ain’t around anymore
> Used to tell me
> If I die I die and smiling at me.
> Diabetes would not stop drinking coke
> ...


Yeah, the mask made him sick. Stupid fuck.

I hope you die happy too. You seem happy now. Maybe society will catch a break and you die soon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> I don’t know.


No you don’t.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No you don’t.


You should be kinder to those who are about to suffer and die, even if it is from their own stupidity. The problem appears to be largely taking care of itself IMHO.


----------



## mooray (Aug 4, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Looks like the stupid will pay the price …..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958221
> ...


It must be very discouraging to dedicate your work life to helping people and then have millions of idiots raging on you. I say fuck it, ban all forms of medicine for ten years; prescriptions, hospitals, clinics, education, books/websites/information, manufacturing of devices....all that shit that people have put billions of man hours into developing. Let's all go back to prayers and coat hangers. Some people need to discover wisdom the hard way and I'm willing to take on the personal risk to help them.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> No doubt...they've wished me dead many times already


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 4, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You should be kinder to those who are about to suffer and die, even if it is from their own stupidity. The problem appears to be largely taking care of itself IMHO.


Fuck that. Stupid fucks like that bring us all down. I would laugh and point if I saw them hooking him up to a ventilator.

I know I’m an asshole and I can live with that.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> You want a video?


Fuck yes we do! 

You damn tease.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Fuck that. Stupid fucks like that bring us all down. I would laugh and point if I saw them hooking him up to a ventilator.
> 
> I know I’m an asshole and I can live with that.


I know, murdering assholes bring out the best in me too...


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

The upload file on video says it’s to


HGCC said:


> Fuck yes we do!
> 
> You damn tease.


follow steppin on above said shit and 
Banks are giving money away right now.
Not a hater I’ll help you figure it out.


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

Be careful, people have outlaw guns now


DIY-HP-LED said:


> I know, murdering assholes bring out the best in me too...


thanks to Biden sleepy joe


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

People with registered guns 
Have a outlaw gun put in your hand after your head is in a mess on the ground.


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

They call it left
Because it’s 
Not 
Right.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> The upload file on video says it’s to
> 
> follow steppin on above said shit and
> Banks are giving money away right now.
> Not a hater I’ll help you figure it out.


See, sentences are not all that hard. It shows character. Well, at least a little bit.


----------



## printer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> They call it left
> Because it’s
> Not
> Right.


Darn. Again with the pat on the back too early.


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

It do


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> People with registered guns
> Have a outlaw gun put in your hand after your head is in a mess on the ground.


wtf is that jibberish?? speak english!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> wtf is that jibberish?? speak english!!!


I read it as beat poetry, specifically, as that super exaggerated style Mike Myers did in "so I married an axe murderer."


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 4, 2021)

How bout it , 
Let’s grow some pot. 
Love you good night.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I read it as beat poetry, specifically, as that super exaggerated style Mike Myers did in "so I married an axe murderer."


 i was leaning more towards a retarded haiku but i like your idea better


----------



## HGCC (Aug 4, 2021)

Goodnight internet
Guy fieri is bad food
Pizza is finished

...and something about Nantucket!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 4, 2021)

what a shame. not.








Texas GOP Official Mocked COVID Five Days Before He Died of Virus


Texas GOPA GOP official from Texas who regularly espoused anti-vaccine and anti-mask views online has died from COVID-19, five days after posting a meme on Facebook questioning the wisdom of getting inoculated against COVID.Dickinson City Council member and State Republican Executive Committee...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> Also things I regretted saying and deleted were immediately undeleted


How much does it hurt to be held to your words?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2021)

Voicing an opposing "opinion" is fine until it becomes a perverted rambling


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 4, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Voicing an opposing "opinion" is fine until it becomes a perverted rambling


Wegrade on both quality of perversion and style of presentation. The dean of this august institute has freed us from grading on the curve, so we are fairly hard graders. Perform or fail.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Wegrade on both quality of perversion and style of presentation. The dean of this august institute has freed us from grading on the curve, so we are fairly hard graders. Perform or fail.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2021)

Our destiny relies on conscience


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 4, 2021)

I played drums in a band in 1983 that covered that song


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> They call it left
> Because it’s
> Not
> Right.


you sound like the smartest guy on the dumptruck crew


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> I am not hurt or offended...dobas you please...its way more serious to you than I and I respect that...manipulate away buddy


If by manipulate, you mean to try to get people to see the attack that they are having conducted on them, then thank you, I will.



MY OWN DANK said:


> Are death cult trolls a real thing?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/

Sadly yes. Spamming Americans (and any other democracies' citizens) into being radicalized against 'them' during a very dangerous pandemic.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 5, 2021)

A few weeks old at this point but it sure sucks to be 50+

I wonder what percentage of 50+ is now vaccinated in the US


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 5, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 4958500
> 
> A few weeks old at this point but it sure sucks to be 50+
> 
> I wonder what percentage of 50+ is now vaccinated in the US


There's between 85 and 90% of people 65 and older vaccinated in many places in America, this is reflected in the hospitalization rate. Older antivaxxers are toast, but the delta variant is affecting younger people now including kids and other variants like epsilon could be even harder on the young.

At this point in time getting vaccinated is a no brainer and those who refuse the vaccine prove they have no brains. The safety and efficacy of the vaccines have been demonstrated in the real world beyond any reasonable doubt. That's what we are talking about, reasonable doubt, not irrational fear and ignorance. Not all opinions have equal validity, some are backed up by science and the facts on the ground.


----------



## conservative (Aug 5, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The safety and efficacy of the vaccines have been demonstrated in the real world beyond any reasonable doubt. That's what we are talking about, reasonable doubt, not irrational fear and ignorance.


People keep saying this but the reality is we won't know the safety profile of the vaccines for years, since generally that is how long it takes to study vaccine adverse reactions. With the recent study out of Guelph University that claims that the spike protein itself is the toxin (and mRNA replicates it throughout the body, not localized to injection site), there may be long term implications. 

So call us dummies all you want. We'll see who is dumb I guess.


----------



## mooray (Aug 5, 2021)

conservative said:


> People keep saying this but the reality is we won't know the safety profile of the vaccines for years, since generally that is how long it takes to study vaccine adverse reactions. With the recent study out of Guelph University that claims that the spike protein itself is the toxin (and mRNA replicates it throughout the body, not localized to injection site), there may be long term implications.
> 
> So call us dummies all you want. We'll see who is dumb I guess.


Nobody has a crystal ball, so no matter who is right in hindsight, it's all just a slightly informed flip of the coin, with a caveat. The caveat being, every medicine has long term problems and every medicine has a low percentage of reactions(I forget how many people die just from aspirin every year). The odds are, at this point with millions having taken vaccines over the last year, that it's probably about the same as anything else and you just hope you're not one of the super unlucky ones. It becomes the same low-risk assessment as with driving your car everyday, or riding a bike.

Risk assessment not so different from Covid, except with Covid you know a little something about yourself, what kind of health you're in, how old you are, and how much protection you use to limit your dosage of infection should you be exposed. It's a bit of a catch 22, because if you're in the republican anti-vax camp, then you're also completely blind to all the risk factors and flaunt your lack of concern, so the whole, "I'm anti-vax out of concern for my health" becomes total bullshit and it's really just the most ignorant form of tribalism.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)

conservative said:


> So call us dummies all you want. We'll see who is dumb I guess.


It will still be you. Maybe you’ll make it to find out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## conservative (Aug 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> Nobody has a crystal ball, so no matter who is right in hindsight, it's all just a slightly informed flip of the coin, with a caveat. The caveat being, every medicine has long term problems and every medicine has a low percentage of reactions(I forget how many people die just from aspirin every year). The odds are, at this point with millions having taken vaccines over the last year, that it's probably about the same as anything else and you just hope you're not one of the super unlucky ones. It becomes the same low-risk assessment as with driving your car everyday, or riding a bike.
> 
> Risk assessment not so different from Covid, except with Covid you know a little something about yourself, what kind of health you're in, how old you are, and how much protection you use to limit your dosage of infection should you be exposed. It's a bit of a catch 22, because if you're in the republican anti-vax camp, then you're also completely blind to all the risk factors and flaunt your lack of concern, so the whole, "I'm anti-vax out of concern for my health" becomes total bullshit and it's really just the most ignorant form of tribalism.


I have all my shots. Just not this one. I'll take Ivermectin. The studies keep piling up on that score, like the recent Israeli one, and the ones out of India.

Used to be, people could be free to disagree. Now you are all militant totalitarians. Who woulda thought.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2021)

conservative said:


> People keep saying this but the reality is we won't know the safety profile of the vaccines for years, since generally that is how long it takes to study vaccine adverse reactions. With the recent study out of Guelph University that claims that the spike protein itself is the toxin (and mRNA replicates it throughout the body, not localized to injection site), there may be long term implications.
> 
> So call us dummies all you want. We'll see who is dumb I guess.


are you a doctor or are you just repeating the same shit ive heard every other retarded conservative say


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2021)

conservative said:


> you are all militant totalitarians.


you retards tried to overthrow the election twice, by vote and by coup, because you cant accept that trump was a shitty unpopular loser


----------



## mooray (Aug 5, 2021)

conservative said:


> I have all my shots. Just not this one. I'll take Ivermectin. The studies keep piling up on that score, like the recent Israeli one, and the ones out of India.
> 
> Used to be, people could be free to disagree. Now you are all militant totalitarians. Who woulda thought.


First, what is driving you to seek medicine beyond your vaccinations and where did you first hear about Ivermectin and what is Ivermectin used for?

Second, please explain "militant totalitarians". I'd like to see justification to make sure you're not just being hypersensitive to an opposing opinion and trying to manipulate people with hyperbole catchphrases so they stop disagreeing with you. I ask this because republicans are kind of hilariously hypocritical pussies when it comes to language. For example, they like to use offensive language to offend hippies, but have you ever seen what happens when you "tell" them something? If you "tell" them they have to accept gay lifestyles, holy shit watch them have a seizure, even though there's really no such thing as "telling" people something and all they have to do is ignore it.


----------



## Nnogudpunk (Aug 5, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Iv had covid and it kicked my body about like Bruce Lee and chuck Norris was taking it in turns to kick and punch me in the head for 5 days. Non stop. Was fucked for at least a month after I was clear of virus body ached like mad. So from my understanding my body is creating antibodies to fight the virus. Without the help of a vaccine. Apparently a person who has had the virus is better protected than a person who has had both jabs.. I was initially worried about getting the virus. Now I've had it I'm kinda glad as it's made my decision to have the vaccine or not much easier... Until they know for sure what does what when and how. I ain't talking shit. My body has done a good job of protecting me im in the vulnerable category. I still didn't realise I had virus until about day 7 ha ha ha. Touch wood the body is a lot stronger than I give it credit for.. If you not had virus protect yourself at all times... I rarely go out now. Shame really


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> Iv had covid and it kicked my body about like Bruce Lee and chuck Norris was taking it in turns to kick and punch me in the head for 5 days. Non stop. Was fucked for at least a month after I was clear of virus body ached like mad. So from my understanding my body is creating antibodies to fight the virus. Without the help of a vaccine


Glad you are getting better. That sucks you got hit hard.


Nnogudpunk said:


> Apparently a person who has had the virus is better protected than a person who has had both jabs..


I really don't think that this is right at all. If nothing else 'apparently' is the part I would question.



Nnogudpunk said:


> I was initially worried about getting the virus. Now I've had it I'm kinda glad as it's made my decision to have the vaccine or not much easier... Until they know for sure what does what when and how. I ain't talking shit. My body has done a good job of protecting me im in the vulnerable category. I still didn't realise I had virus until about day 7 ha ha ha. Touch wood the body is a lot stronger than I give it credit for.. If you not had virus protect yourself at all times... I rarely go out now. Shame really


Based on science-like propaganda is my guess. I with you luck getting out of whatever brainwashing cycle you are finding yourself in to understand the attack that is currently being conducted on our society.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-russian-military-behind-spread-of-coronavirus-disinformation.1025725/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> a person who has had the virus is better protected than a person who has had both jabs.... My body has done a good job of protecting me


facebook, md has logged on


----------



## Cycad (Aug 5, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. But we are in WW3 with a Chinese copying machine. If we had waited 15 years to develop and test the tank, WW1 would have been won by the Germans. This is a war and the vaccine is our suit of shining armour. Will you wear the armour?


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

*Poll: Vaccine hesitancy among Fox News viewers down 10 percent since March*
A Morning Consult poll published Wednesday found reluctance to the vaccine among Fox News watchers fell to an all-time low this week, with 27 percent of Fox viewers surveyed saying they "probably or definitely won’t get vaccinated." The highest level of vaccine hesitancy among Fox viewers this year came in mid-March, when 37 percent of those respondents said they were unlikely to get a shot. 

The poll comes just weeks after top hosts at the network have taken a more vocal stance on their support for and belief in the science behind vaccination, and have urged their viewers to ignore conspiracy theories about the drug. 

“Unfortunately — and this is one of the reasons, apparently, that Joe Biden and the administration came out last week — the administration very frustrated. They have not been able to get Facebook to get rid of some of the disinformation. The disinformation is online: The vaccine is killing lots and lots of people or it changes your DNA or there are little microchips. None of that is true," Steve Doocy, a co-host of "Fox and Friends", said. 

"Please take COVID seriously, I can't say it enough," longtime prime-time host Sean Hannity said later that night. "Enough people have died. We don't need any more deaths."

"Research like crazy, talk to your doctor, your doctors, medical professionals you trust based on your unique medical history, your current medical condition, and you and your doctor make a very important decision for your own safety. Take it seriously," he said.








Poll: Vaccine hesitancy among Fox News viewers down 10 percent since March


There has been a dip in vaccine hesitancy among Fox News viewers since leading hosts at the network have begun pushing inoculation in recent weeks, according to a new poll. A Mo…




thehill.com


----------



## Nnogudpunk (Aug 5, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> facebook, md has logged on





hanimmal said:


> Glad you are getting better. That sucks you got hit hard.
> 
> I really don't think that this is right at all. If nothing else 'apparently' is the part I would question.
> 
> ...


So you got all this information and you still no better off than me whether you have your jabs or not. What you going to to do... Tell me so I can follow lol bah bah like the good little sheep I am.. Are black sheep accepted


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 5, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> So you got all this information and you still no better off than me whether you have your jabs or not. What you going to to do... Tell me so I can follow lol bah bah like the good little sheep I am.. Are black sheep accepted


I call bullshit on being vaccinated being 'no better' that someone who got sick. 

I would point to you already following the anti vaccine propagandist paid narratives like a nice little sheep.


----------



## printer (Aug 5, 2021)

conservative said:


> People keep saying this but the reality is we won't know the safety profile of the vaccines for years, since generally that is how long it takes to study vaccine adverse reactions. With the recent study out of Guelph University that claims that the spike protein itself is the toxin (and mRNA replicates it throughout the body, not localized to injection site), there may be long term implications.
> 
> So call us dummies all you want. We'll see who is dumb I guess.


Guelph University? Please produce the study. I research the quack.


"This guy at the Ontario Veterinary College?"






bbridle | Pathobiology







ovc.uoguelph.ca






Why those most at risk of COVID-19 are least likely to respond to a vaccine – National Geographic









Why a COVID-19 vaccine will be hardest to make for those most at risk


Aging immune systems spell trouble for any vaccine candidate, but there are ways to overcome this hurdle.




www.nationalgeographic.com





2 years of coronavirus pandemic is ‘best-case scenario,’ doctor warns – Global News









2 years of coronavirus pandemic is ‘best-case scenario,’ doctor warns - National | Globalnews.ca


While some health officials say a coronavirus vaccine could be developed by the end of the year, others aren't so optimistic.




globalnews.ca





COVID-19 vaccines could be less effective in the elderly - Kitchener Today









COVID-19 vaccines could be less effective in the elderly


One U of G professor says most vaccines aren't designed to work well for the elderly




www.kitchenertoday.com





Short timelines for coronavirus vaccine are giving 'false hope,' virus expert warns - Global TV's The West Block









Short timelines for coronavirus vaccine are giving ‘false hope,’ virus expert warns - National | Globalnews.ca


Countries around the world are in a race to develop a coronavirus vaccine.




globalnews.ca






Mind you he is good at taking funding.


*Byram Bridle, Leonardo Susta, Sarah Wootton *
Guelph-led COVID-19 vaccine study gets provincial funding to move forward – CBC KW
Ontario government says it’s moving forward with ‘groundbreaking’ COVID-19 research – CTV News
Researchers get $7 million in COVID-19 funding from Ford government – Toronto Star Online
U of Guelph’s coronavirus vaccine research receives provincial funds - Guelph Mercury Tribune
University of Guelph researchers get $230K to develop potential COVID vaccine - Waterloo Region Record
Ontario government says it’s moving forward with 'groundbreaking’ COVID-19 research – CTV News
University of Guelph’s COVID-19 vaccine research receives $230,000 – Global News
University of Guelph’s COVID-19 vaccine research receives $230,000 – CJOY 1460

But his paper is suppose to be published in the Oxford University Press. I have been having a hard time finding it. It is hard for me to judge what he is saying without it. If you know of the title of it I would like to know it, I think it might help in finding it.

Google can't find it.



Dr. Byram Bridle Oxford University Press vaccine - Google Search


[/QUOTE]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 5, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> So you got all this information and you still no better off than me whether you have your jabs or not. What you going to to do... Tell me so I can follow lol bah bah like the good little sheep I am.. Are black sheep accepted


don't get so emotional.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 5, 2021)

Nnogudpunk said:


> I rarely go out now. Shame really


Not so much for your community.


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4957822


My doctor says Booger.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 5, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Nnogudpunk said:


> Apparently a person who has had the virus is better protected than a person who has had both jabs..


Apparently? What's the source of that idea?

I believe data shows that full vaccination produces more antibodies than infection and the level of antibodies depends on the severity of infection. In other words, mild infection produces less antibodies and less protection. One shot is recommended for those that have been infected and that produces a very high level of protection, higher than two shots of the Pfizer or Moderna.

I don't think you can know well your body did protecting you if you don't know the amount of virus you were exposed to.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 5, 2021)

Can't 'splain science to scientific illiterates...


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 5, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Can't 'splain science to scientific illiterates...


One can.

Expecting the 'splanation to take is a whole 'nother thing.


----------



## waktoo (Aug 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> One can.
> 
> Expecting the 'splanation to take is a whole 'nother thing.


Agreed.

The amount of insight generated by attempting to do so is analogous to what one might expect by demonstrating the finer points of long division to a class full of special ed' students...


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 5, 2021)

waktoo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The amount of insight generated by attempting to do so is analogous to what one might expect by demonstrating the finer points of long division to a class full of special ed' students...


 The difference being (as a fornmer educator) that the special-needs folks migh actually learn something useful.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

If employers and insurance companies mandate vaccines, the vast majority will comply, probably well over 95% for most places. EUA should be ending in a few weeks and after that rates will go up, after much bitching, whining and complaining.

31% my ass, more like 5%, those who need a job will have little choice if mandated. Most of these dumb fucks want an excuse to get the shot, now that many are getting scared, but too embarrassed to get the shot. This will help most of them get Trump's dick out of their mouth's long enough to swallow their pride and get the jab or unemployed.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*31% of Republicans say they are unlikely to ever get the COVID-19 vaccine: poll*

A new poll found that 17% of Americans -- including 31% of Republicans -- say they're unlikely to ever get the COVID vaccine.
Roughly 6 in 10 Americans say that health agencies have been inconsistent with their messaging.
Vaccinated Americans are more afraid of catching COVID than unvaccinated Americans, per the poll.
31% of self-identified Republicans say they will likely never get vaccinated against COVID-19, according to newly released polling from Monmouth University. A bare majority of Republicans - 51% - have received at least one dose.

In contrast, 92% of self-identified Democrats have gotten at least one shot, and just 2% say they'll never get the shot. Furthermore, 85% of Democrats said they would support reimposing social distancing guidelines in their states.

Altogether, 17% of Americans say they're unlikely to get the shot, while another 11% say they want to "see how it goes" or will get it as soon as possible.

The polling underscores a deep partisan divide in Americans' willingness to get vaccinated and an ongoing challenge for public health officials amid a surge in the Delta variant, a highly contagious version spreading rapidly among the US's vast unvaccinated population.

At the same time, public health officials face credibility issues: 59% of all Americans say that federal health agencies like the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention have been giving mixed messages about the risks of the virus.

And just because people are getting vaccinated doesn't mean they're less worried; Monmouth found that 57% of all Americans who have received one dose are worried about catching a new variant of the virus, while just 47% of people who remain on the fence are worried about variants. Unsurprisingly, just 16% of those who are vehemently opposed to getting vaccinated worried about catching a new variant.

52% of the public supported reimposing social distancing measures and 65% of Americans were worried about another surge of the virus if not enough people got vaccinated. The poll surveyed 804 adults in the US from July 21 to 26, before the CDC announced new indoor masking recommendations for fully vaccinated people on July 27; the poll has a 3.5 percentage-point margin of error.

The poll suggests that the public will likely support new precautionary measures as state and local governments across the country reimpose indoor mask mandates and advisories.


----------



## printer (Aug 6, 2021)

*CDC: Unvaccinated more than twice as likely to get COVID-19 reinfection*
The research determined that unvaccinated Kentucky residents who had a confirmed coronavirus infection last year had a “significantly higher likelihood of reinfection” than those considered fully vaccinated. The study concluded that the unvaccinated were 2.34 times more likely to contract COVID-19 again.

The CDC's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR) counters the argument that people previously infected with the coronavirus don’t need the vaccine because natural immunity offers enough protection. 

The agency has already recommended that people previously infected with COVID-19 get vaccinated for more protection. 

The study involved 246 Kentucky residents who were reinfected in May and June this year after having a confirmed 2020 case. They were compared to 492 controls who had a 2020 infection but were not reinfected.

“These findings suggest that among persons with previous SARS-CoV-2 infection, full vaccination provides additional protection against reinfection,” the report reads. “To reduce their risk of infection, all eligible persons should be offered vaccination, even if they have been previously infected with SARS-CoV-2.” 








CDC: Unvaccinated more than twice as likely to get COVID-19 reinfection


Unvaccinated people are more than twice as likely than the fully vaccinated to get reinfected with COVID-19, according to a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) study released Frid…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 6, 2021)

Letters to the Editor: A social psychologist explains why vaccine mandates are essential


Anti-vaccine holdouts will never make the choice to get vaccinated — but if they are required to, the psychology of cognitive dissonance will help them.




news.yahoo.com





*Letters to the Editor: A social psychologist explains why vaccine mandates are essential*

*To the editor:* Consider the cognitive dissonance of anti-vaccine holdouts. ("Separate restaurants for vaccinated and not? It may come to that," column, July 31)

They have spent months marshaling their views, with the support of their friends and chosen conspiracy websites. They consider themselves to be smart and competent and their fears of the vaccine justified. Most of their friends support them.

How likely are they, then, to suddenly change their minds and say, "Gee, guess I was wrong and foolish not to get vaccinated"? Not very.

But a mandate would allow them to get the shot and save face: "I'm angry, but what could I do? I need this job." And dissonance theory also predicts that, once they do, their attitudes will change to align with their action: "I always knew vaccines were life-savers."

_Carol Tavris, Los Angeles
The writer is a social psychologist who specializes in cognitive dissonance._


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm glad too, karma is a bitch.










‘Nothing to be afraid of’: Anti-vaxxer said he was ‘glad’ to catch COVID – it killed him days later


A Cambridge-educated man who posted a video to social media downplaying the threat of COVID-19 has died from the virus, the Evening Standard reports. Solicitor Leslie Lawrenson, 58, died in home in Bournemouth, Dorset, just over a week after he shared a video claiming that COVID is nothing to be...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

*Alabama crowd cheers state's low vaccination rate during Marjorie Taylor Greene event*
Recently surfaced video from a July political fundraiser in Alabama featuring Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) showed attendees cheering when the GOP lawmaker pointed out that the state had one of the lowest COVID-19 vaccination rates in the country. 

The video, shared on Twitter by progressive political commentator and radio show host David Pakman, showed Greene speaking from a podium at the July 23 fundraiser, which the Alabama Political Reporter noted was held by the Alabama Federation of Republican Women.

The footage from the Dothan, Ala., event, which was closed to the media, started with Greene saying, “You lucky people here in Alabama might get a knock on your door because I hear Alabama might be one of the most unvaccinated states in the nation.” 

The remark prompted a wave of laughs and cheers from some in the audience as Greene continued, “Well, Joe Biden wants to come talk to you guys.” 

“Well, what they don’t know is in the South, we all love our Second Amendment rights, and we’re not really big on strangers showing up on our front door, are we,” she asked the audience, prompting another round of cheers. 

“They might not like the welcome they get,” she added. 








Alabama crowd cheers state’s low vaccination rate during Marjorie Taylor Greene event


Recently surfaced video from a July political fundraiser in Alabama featuring Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) showed attendees cheering when the GOP lawmaker pointed out that the state had one …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

printer said:


> *Alabama crowd cheers state's low vaccination rate during Marjorie Taylor Greene event*
> Recently surfaced video from a July political fundraiser in Alabama featuring Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) showed attendees cheering when the GOP lawmaker pointed out that the state had one of the lowest COVID-19 vaccination rates in the country.
> 
> The video, shared on Twitter by progressive political commentator and radio show host David Pakman, showed Greene speaking from a podium at the July 23 fundraiser, which the Alabama Political Reporter noted was held by the Alabama Federation of Republican Women.
> ...


I'll bet she's vaxxed.


----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

*Missouri taxi company refuses vaccinated, masked customers*
The owner of a Missouri taxi company said his transportation service will not pick up passengers who wear masks or have received the COVID-19 vaccine, despite a surge of new cases in the state.

“We don't allow any type of masks in our vehicles. The second one, we're very against the vaccines, and we do not wish to have people in our vehicle that did the vaccines,” owner Charlie Bullington told KMOV in an interview that was published on Thursday.

According to the taxi service’s website, Yo Transportation operates in Franklin, Jefferson, Lincoln, Montgomery, St. Charles, St. Louis and Warren counties. KMOV reported that the business has operated for 16 years.

During the interview, Bullington also said, “I understand Missouri is one of the top three states with the lowest vaccination rate, so I am proud of all the Missouri people for standing against this.”

According to Becker’s Hospital Review, as of Friday, Missouri actually ranked 39th among states based on percentage of population fully vaccinated. According to data from Johns Hopkins University, about 42 percent of the state’s population is fully vaccinated.

Customers on Yelp and Google have complained about anti-masking messaging they received from the company, the Riverfront Times reported. 
One reviewer who said they were denied a ride said the driver texted them multiple times afterward.

"This man spent 2 hours harassing me via text about his anti mask nonsense. I had to ask him three times to leave me alone," the reviewer said, the Riverfront Times reported. 








Missouri taxi company refuses vaccinated, masked customers


The owner of a Missouri taxi company said his transportation service will not pick up passengers who wear masks or have received the COVID-19 vaccine, despite a surge of new cases in the state.




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I'll bet she's vaxxed.


Bet you she is not a real blond also.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm glad too, karma is a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lately sometimes I think covid delta is designed to kill morons and assholes, it sure is hard on republicans and others who can't seem to think straight.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 7, 2021)

Seeing large numbers of tRUmptards choking to death on their own bodily fluids gives me some hope for this country.


----------



## mooray (Aug 7, 2021)

Seems they'd rather do just that than admit it's real and dangerous, which is certainly their right.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

Vaccinated people are much more protected from COVID-19 than unvaccinated individuals; the benefits of the COVID-19 vaccines outweigh their risks


Epidemiological studies show that there are much fewer COVID-19 cases or deaths among vaccinated people compared to unvaccinated individuals. Published data show that vaccinated people infected by SARS-CoV-2 usually present a lower viral load, preventing severe forms of the disease, and reducing...




healthfeedback.org


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 7, 2021)

There’s one kind of mask that won’t protect you from the delta variant


“We need to talk about better masking.”




thehill.com


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Lately sometimes I think covid delta is designed to kill morons and assholes, it sure is hard on republicans and others who can't seem to think straight.


Without herd immunity, cull the herd.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 7, 2021)

tRUmptards are self culling lol.


----------



## topcat (Aug 7, 2021)

Freedom to liberate themselves of this life.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 7, 2021)

Drain the swamp.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Delta variant, Louisiana doctors, slowly cracking vaccine resistance


The crowd inside Floyd's Family Pharmacy was abuzz with an agitated energy.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

topcat said:


> Without herd immunity, cull the herd.


Someone needs to track down Scott Atlas, Trump's covid "expert" and advocate of herd immunity, when he knew this vaccine was in the works and looked real good. The need to ask him if he's been vaxxed or if he went with his theory, the one he was trying to cram down the experts throats. Maybe Scott should make a PSA promoting vaccines to the Trumpers, Trump should, but he doesn't give a fuck about his supporters.


----------



## printer (Aug 8, 2021)

*Cassidy on rising Louisiana COVID crisis: 'All we need to do is get vaccinated'*
Republican Sen. Bill Cassidy (La.) on Sunday urged his state to get inoculated amid a nationwide spike in COVID-19 cases, concluding that “all we need to do is get vaccinated" to end the pandemic.

Louisiana is experiencing one of the largest surges in COVID-19 cases, leading to worries about the state's hospitals. 

The state saw 6,116 new cases on Friday, which was up from the less than 1,000 cases Louisiana was averaging per day in June, according to data collected by The New York Times. 

“We have it within our power to stop it. Each person that is vaccinated now protects not only herself or himself, but those around them because no longer is she as likely to pass the infection to others,” Cassidy told host Dana Bash on CNN’s “State of the Union.”

“If we don't want this, we have it within our control, all we need to do is to get vaccinated,” he added.

Cassidy, who is a doctor, said there are two ways to stop COVID-19 from spreading: get vaccinated or wear a mask.

“If you have a large percentage of your population which is not vaccinated and your infection rate is going up you got one of two choices: if you're inside, either you're vaccinated or you have to wear a mask,” Cassidy said.

“Otherwise you're too great a risk to further spread infection, to further pack those emergency rooms, to further prevent people who have terrible accidents from getting cared for, because the hospital is full of COVID. And there was a choice,” he added.

The Republican senator told Bash that the way to prevent mask mandates is by getting vaccinated.

“On the other hand if we don't want mass mandates, get vaccinated. The infection rate goes down, and you don't have a mandate,” he said.








Cassidy on rising Louisiana COVID crisis: ‘All we need to do is get vaccinated’


Republican Sen. Bill Cassidy (La.) on Sunday urged his state to get inoculated amid a nationwide spike in COVID-19 cases, concluding that “all we need to do is get vaccinated” to end the…




thehill.com


----------



## Beehive (Aug 8, 2021)

Lolololol, Rollitup fear porn 24/7/365 by the best paid big pharma pushers on the internet. 

Carry on and spend your money well.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Lolololol, Rollitup fear porn 24/7/365 by the best paid big pharma pushers on the internet.
> 
> Carry on and spend your money well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Lolololol, Rollitup fear porn 24/7/365 by the best paid big pharma pushers on the internet.
> 
> Carry on and spend your money well.


Big pharma has developed a drug to fight stupidity and are looking for morons to sign up for trials, it appears you'd qualify.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Lolololol, Rollitup fear porn 24/7/365 by the best paid big pharma pushers on the internet.
> 
> Carry on and spend your money well.


Gee, even Donald thinks covid is bad, wanna talk about fear porn! He used to say it was all fake and called it the Wu Flu, well it is for the vaxxed and deadly for the unvaxxed. So do as the great white hope says and go get his jab from Joe.









Trump claims 100 million people would have died from COVID-19 if it wasn't for him


Donald Trump appeared on Dan Bongino's Fox News show to say that without his vaccine rollout, 100 million people would have died.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Gee, even Donald thinks covid is bad, wanna talk about fear porn! He used to say it was all fake and called it the Wu Flu, well it is for the vaxxed and deadly for the unvaxxed. So do as the great white hope says and go get his jab from Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump claims credit for the vaccine that saved lives yet those that are refusing to take the vaccine are mostly trump supporters. That makes a lot of sense. trumpers are just plain stupid. They'll cheer trump for his claims and at the same time refuse to get vaccinated. Morons all of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

xtsho said:


> trump claims credit for the vaccine that saved lives yet those that are refusing to take the vaccine are mostly trump supporters. That makes a lot of sense. trumpers are just plain stupid. They'll cheer trump for his claims and at the same time refuse to get vaccinated. Morons all of them.


Statistically speaking about half of them are unvaxxed, but all of them are idiots or hate and fear filled fools.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Statistically speaking about half of them are unvaxxed, but all of them are idiots or hate and fear filled fools.


They think they're patriots by supporting trump. Real patriots support the country not a traitor.

They rally around trump like the North Koreans Rally around kim jong un despite the fact that both of those pieces of shit could care less about anyone but themselves and are just using others for their own gain.

Different country same brain dead supporters.

This was always trumps dream. To be the supreme ruler for life. Too bad for him that this is the United States of America. trumps ideology has more in common with kim jong un than the 44 United States Presidents that came before him.


----------



## cancerkiller (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 8, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Lolololol, Rollitup fear porn 24/7/365 by the best paid big pharma pushers on the internet.
> 
> Carry on and spend your money well.


dont go to the hospital if you get it :^)


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> dont go to the hospital if you get it :^)


Keeps the "numbers" down and avoids mask mandates and lockdowns, if they are unreported, they didn't really happen!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

Just think, millions of Trumpers, assorted idiots and the vulnerable innocent are gonna die or be fucked over real bad at the rate of 3 million or more a month. Growth is exponential however, until it runs out of the unvaxxed and vulnerable vaxxed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








US averaging 100,000 new COVID-19 infections a day


FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla. (AP) — The COVID-19 outbreak in the United States crossed 100,000 new confirmed daily infections Saturday, a milestone last exceeded during the winter surge and driven by the highly transmissible delta variant and low vaccination rates in the South.




www.snopes.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 8, 2021)

cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4960794


I guess the message here is that, while the overall trend reflects the population, the last two weeks shows that whites are tapering off? This would seem to be expected I think.



cancerkiller said:


> View attachment 4960795


And I guess the message here is that, people of any color are capable of being idiots? And I think we knew this as well.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just think, millions of Trumpers, assorted idiots and the vulnerable innocent are gonna die or be fucked over real bad at the rate of 3 million or more a month. Growth is exponential however, until it runs out of the unvaxxed and vulnerable vaxxed.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


my next door neighbor woke me to call EMS for him this AM; everything was okay and his breathing started to shut down within 30 minutes..he's 80, and refused the shot. 

i saw his essence, the true him; he was on the verge of crying; he knew he fvcked up.


----------



## RioBlazeLotaMota (Aug 8, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A safe and effective vaccine does NOT take 10-15 years to develop!! You are an idiot for saying shit like that!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> my next door neighbor woke me to call EMS for him this AM; everything was okay and his breathing started to shut down within 30 minutes..he's 80, and refused the shot.
> 
> i saw his essence, the true him; he was on the verge of crying; he knew he fvcked up.


There are plenty of victims too, people lead astray by disinformation and it's why folks here hate the bullshit so much. If he was vaxxed he'd probably do as well as a 30 year old or younger unvaxxed with delta. We read about these heart breaking tragedies daily and see them on video. Lies kill and those who spread them do too, ignorance and arrogance are not acceptable excuses for those trying to convince others not to get vaxxed or who sow doubt and spread bullshit.

Some you feel sorry for, some thoughts and prayers, others good riddance, live by the lie, die by the lie.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> my next door neighbor woke me to call EMS for him this AM; everything was okay and his breathing started to shut down within 30 minutes..he's 80, and refused the shot.
> 
> i saw his essence, the true him; he was on the verge of crying; he knew he fvcked up.


If they had foxnews and social media they would never have wiped out polo or other infectious diseases. The internet has caused an explosion of Dunning Kruger syndrome with uneducated morons pitting their opinions and superficial knowledge above those of medical experts and doctors. Once they planted the seed of false doubt in the minds of many it was enough to do harm since many people believe the first thing they hear and discount subsequent information.

Murder by bullshit I call it.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they had foxnews and social media they would never have wiped out polo or other infectious diseases. The internet has caused an explosion of Dunning Kruger syndrome with uneducated morons pitting their opinions and superficial knowledge above those of medical experts and doctors. Once they planted the seed of false doubt in the minds of many it was enough to do harm since many people believe the first thing they hear and discount subsequent information.
> 
> Murder by bullshit I call it.


Oh no. Not polo. Pease not polo.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 8, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> There are plenty of victims too, people lead astray by disinformation and it's why folks here hate the bullshit so much. If he was vaxxed he'd probably do as well as a 30 year old or younger unvaxxed with delta. We read about these heart breaking tragedies daily and see them on video. Lies kill and those who spread them do too, ignorance and arrogance are not acceptable excuses for those trying to convince others not to get vaxxed or who sow doubt and spread bullshit.
> 
> Some you feel sorry for, some thoughts and prayers, others good riddance, live by the lie, die by the lie.


he isn't stupid he was IT Mainframe throwback, i begged him over and over as recently as a few days ago and he sent me an emoji reply of crazy but you see what happens when your life is really on the line?- nobody truly wants to die. he's in great health, tall, thin and thought he was going to use us as 'herd'..thought. I'll call in a bit to get status.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

*Fauci hopeful COVID vaccines get full OK by FDA within weeks*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

They are saying EUA is expected to end for the Pfizer vaccine by the end of this month, around 3 weeks. I expect many businesses, schools and colleges will anticipate this change and mandate vaccines. As vaccine rates increase in states with mandates, the red states with low vaxx rates who refuse to implement them and mask mandates, will dig themselves an even deeper hole.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Fauci says FDA could give full approval to vaccines this month; Florida vaccinations on rise: Live COVID updates


Full FDA approval for vaccines could come this month, Dr. Anthony Fauci said. That could lead more businesses to mandate shots. Latest COVID-19 news.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 8, 2021)

It might take being ravaged by covid, the Trump corruption and the insurrection to break the back of the GOP, or at least keep them out of power by massive cheating and gerrymandering in 2022. If one party gains a significant advantage over the other they will use the law to exterminate the other, the republicans must cheat to win, the democrats just have to level the playing field. If there's an upside to delta covid is that it's hitting the Red state Trump areas that are low vaxx and awash in disinformation and political motives. If delta can bring them around to vaccines maybe some other realities might creep in too. I can't see Delta helping DeSantis, Abbot or the other shithead red state governors in 2022, the more seriously people take covid, the better for Biden and the democrats.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

Ron is gonna lose in court over masks and vaccines for school kids too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Judge rules in favor of Norwegian Cruise Line, allows for proof of vaccination in Florida*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

It's gonna be fun to see the antivaxxers and Trumpers howl and dance in a few weeks when the vaccines start to come out of EUA. Employers and others will mandate the vaccine and it will be the jab or the axe for many of them, compliance with employer mandates will be in the high 90s. I'm sure a few employers and managers will see it as an opportunity to ditch a few assholes and drop some dead weight. There will be a few fired and indicted over fake POV I imagine.

If they won't eat the carrot, then stick it up their ass.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








FDA approval of the Covid-19 vaccine could mean more people will get vaccinated for an unexpected reason | CNN


Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine is currently only authorized for emergency use in the United States, but its full approval by the US Food and Drug Administration could happen within weeks.




www.cnn.com





*FDA approval of the Covid-19 vaccine could mean more people will get vaccinated for an unexpected reason*

CNN — 
Pfizer’s Covid-19 vaccine is currently only authorized for emergency use in the United States, but its full approval by the US Food and Drug Administration could happen within weeks.

The ramifications could alter the course of the pandemic in several ways.

First, full approval of a Covid-19 vaccine could persuade more people to get vaccinated.

More than 30% of the eligible population in the United States still hasn’t gotten a vaccine.

To qualify for emergency use authorization, Covid-19 vaccine makers submitted about three months of clinical trial data. This included at least 2 months of safety data on fully vaccinated participants, since most vaccine side effects occur 2-3 months after the vaccination.

For some Americans, that hasn’t been enough data to convince them to get the shot.

Full approval of a Covid-19 vaccine requires much more data, including safety and efficacy data generated in the real-world, outside of a clinical trial. The CDC has been tracking real-world data on the vaccines and more than 165 million people in the US are now vaccinated against the virus.

The extra data may help convince more people that the vaccines are not dangerous.

“For some, getting a full FDA approval will help allay that fear. Even if it’s just a relatively small number of people. Every little bit helps against this virus,” Dr. David Dowdy, an associate professor in the division of infectious disease epidemiology at Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health, said.

Three in ten unvaccinated adults said they would be more likely to get vaccinated if one of the vaccines moves to full approval, according to a survey from the Kaiser Family Foundation.

However, Kaiser cautioned that some people it surveyed were confused about the shots. Two-thirds thought the vaccines already had full approval or they were unsure about it. This finding may just mean that full approval “is a proxy for general safety concerns.”
...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

COVID-19 survivors are twice as likely to get re-infected, are urged to get vaccinated-Health News , Firstpost


Vaccinated survivors can make antibodies that can recognize all kinds of variants even if you were never exposed to the variant.




www.firstpost.com





*COVID-19 survivors are twice as likely to get re-infected, are urged to get vaccinated*
*Vaccinated survivors can make antibodies that can recognize all kinds of variants even if you were never exposed to the variant.*

Even people who have recovered from COVID-19 are urged to get vaccinated, especially as the extra-contagious delta variant surges — and a new study shows survivors who ignored that advice were more than twice as likely to get reinfected.

Friday’s report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention adds to growing laboratory evidence that people who had one bout of COVID-19 get a dramatic boost in virus-fighting immune cells — and a bonus of broader protection against new mutants — when they’re vaccinated.

“If you have had COVID-19 before, please still get vaccinated,” said CDC Director Dr Rochelle Walensky. “Getting the vaccine is the best way to protect yourself and others around you, especially as the more contagious delta variant spreads around the country.”

According to a new Gallup survey, one of the main reasons Americans cite for not planning to get vaccinated is the belief that they’re protected since they already had COVID-19 . From the beginning health authorities have urged survivors to get the broader protection vaccination promises. While the shots aren’t perfect, they are providing strong protection against hospitalization and death even from the delta mutant.

Scientists say infection does generally leave survivors protected against a serious reinfection at least with a similar version of the virus, but blood tests have signaled that protection drops against worrisome variants.

Researchers studied Kentucky residents with a lab-confirmed coronavirus infection in 2020, the vast majority of them between October and December. They compared 246 people who got reinfected in May or June of this year with 492 similar survivors who stayed healthy. The survivors who never got vaccinated had a significantly higher risk of reinfection than those who were fully vaccinated, even though most had their first bout of COVID-19 just six to nine months ago.

A different variant of the coronavirus caused most illnesses in 2020, while the newer alpha version was predominant in Kentucky in May and June, said study lead author Alyson Cavanaugh, a CDC disease detective working with that state’s health department.

That suggests natural immunity from earlier infection isn’t as strong as the boost those people can get from vaccination while the virus evolves, she said.

There’s little information yet on reinfections with the newer delta variant. But U.S. health officials point to early data from Britain that the reinfection risk appears greater with delta than with the once-common alpha variant, once people are six months past their prior infection.

“There’s no doubt” that vaccinating a COVID-19 survivor enhances both the amount and breadth of immunity “so that you cover not only the original (virus) but the variants,” Dr Anthony Fauci, the US government’s top infectious disease expert, said at a recent White House briefing.

The CDC recommends full vaccination, meaning both doses of two-dose vaccines, for everyone.

But in a separate study published Friday in JAMA Network Open, Rush University researchers reported just one vaccine dose gives the previously infected a dramatic boost in virus-fighting immune cells, more than people who have never been infected get from two shots.

Other recent studies published in Science and Nature show the combination of a prior infection and vaccination also broadens the strength of people’s immunity against a changing virus. It’s what virologist Shane Crotty of California’s La Jolla Institute for Immunology calls “hybrid immunity.”

Vaccinated survivors “can make antibodies that can recognize all kinds of variants even if you were never exposed to the variant,” Crotty said. “It’s pretty sweet.”

One warning for anyone thinking of skipping vaccination if they had a prior infection: The amount of natural immunity can vary from person to person, possibly depending on how sick they were to begin with. The Rush University study found four of 29 previously infected people had no detectable antibodies before they were vaccinated — and the vaccines worked for them just like they work for people who never had COVID-19 .

Why do many of the previously infected have such a robust response to vaccination? It has to do with how the immune system develops multiple layers of protection.

After either vaccination or infection, the body develops antibodies that can fend off the coronavirus the next time it tries to invade. Those naturally wane over time. If an infection sneaks past them, T cells help prevent serious illness by killing virus-infected cells -- and memory B cells jump into action to make lots of new antibodies.

Those memory B cells don’t just make copies of the original antibodies. In immune system boot camps called germinal centers, they also mutate antibody-producing genes to test out a range of those virus fighters, explained University of Pennsylvania immunologist John Wherry.

The result is essentially a library of antibody recipes that the body can choose from after future exposures — and that process is stronger when vaccination triggers the immune system’s original memory of fighting the actual virus.

With the delta variant’s super infectiousness, getting vaccinated despite a prior infection “is more important now than it was before to be sure,” Crotty said. “The breadth of your antibodies and potency against variants is going to be far better than what you have right now.”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

*Delta variant drives COVID-19 surge in U.S., pushes some toward vaccines*





The delta variant has driven COVID-19 cases in the U.S. back up to more than 100,000 a day. And while officials warn of a coming jump in hospitalizations and deaths, there are signs that some people who were previously reluctant have signed up for a vaccine.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

Unvaccinated adults are bringing Covid home to their kids. Pediatricians are overwhelmed.


“Absolutely household infections are the beginning of this pandemic, that is a major driving force in the spread of infections. We see it often within households, parents to children,” a pediatrician said.




news.yahoo.com





*Unvaccinated adults are bringing Covid home to their kids. Pediatricians are overwhelmed.*

As vaccination rates lag and the new delta variant surges, Covid infection rates among kids have risen and children’s hospitals are seeing a spike in medical care needs among the young patients.

The Covid surge is also stacking upon an unseasonable spike in respiratory illnesses among children typically seen only in winter. That has shrunk the bed space further in children's hospitals and expanded on the unrelenting demand on doctors and nurses.

“It is scary, especially for kids who don’t fully understand what’s going on. They’re air hungry, struggling for breath, and it’s just scary,” said Dr. Kelechi Iheagwara, medical director of the pediatric intensive care unit at the Our Lady of the Lake Children’s Hospital in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. “You have the illness, the fear, they can’t breathe, they’re isolated — that’s hard for anyone to understand, but can you imagine what it’s like for a kid?”

Her hospital has treated Covid in children ages from 3-week-olds to 17-year-olds in recent weeks. Iheagawara said that for the past month, her unit has had to treat 25 or 26 patients in a space designed for 20. And things are getting worse.

Multiple doctors in the half-dozen children’s hospitals NBC News reached out to said they have seen children infected because a member of their household, often a parent, brings the coronavirus home. Oftentimes, it is because an adult in the home is unvaccinated.

“Absolutely, household infections are the beginning of this pandemic, that is a major driving force in the spread of infections. We see it often within households, parents to children,” said Dr. Jim Versalovic, the chief pathologist and interim chief pediatrician at Texas Children’s Hospital in Houston. “We have certainly seen siblings — more than two at times — with an infection at the same time, so spread within households is certainly a very real phenomenon.”

The Covid-19 spike hit the Baton Rouge children's hospital in mid-July and brought its monthly total to 75 cases — the highest number of coronavirus hospitalizations during the entire pandemic. With 27 children admitted to the emergency room over the first four days of August, the hospital has already seen more child hospitalizations than it saw in the entire month of June.
...


----------



## HGCC (Aug 9, 2021)

Met some parents who enrolled their kids in the trials to roll this out to kids at this back to school picnic. Encouraging and discouraging, based on what they said it sounds like the next group might be a wider age range but will not get here that quickly. I think they had a 5 and an 8 year old. Pretty interesting to hear about.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

*America's Renewed Covid Crisis Is Thanks To The 'Crazed Teachings Of A Growing Death Cult'*


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## printer (Aug 9, 2021)

*Pentagon to require all troops to get coronavirus vaccine by mid-September*
The Pentagon will require all military personnel to get the COVID-19 vaccine by Sept. 15 or sooner, according to a new memo from Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin, released Monday.

“I will seek the president’s approval to make the vaccines mandatory no later than mid-September, or immediately upon” final approval by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) “whichever comes first,” Austin wrote in the memo to troops. 

If infection rates rise and potentially affect military readiness, “I will not hesitate to act sooner or recommend a different course to the President if l feel the need to do so. To defend this Nation, we need a healthy and ready force,” Austin added. 

“Secretary Austin and I share an unshakable commitment to making sure our troops have every tool they need to do their jobs as safely as possible,” Biden said in a statement.

“Being vaccinated will enable our service members to stay healthy, to better protect their families, and to ensure that our force is ready to operate anywhere in the world. We cannot let up in the fight against COVID-19, especially with the Delta variant spreading rapidly through unvaccinated populations. We are still on a wartime footing, and every American who is eligible should take immediate steps to get vaccinated right away.” 

The Pentagon now adds the coronavirus vaccine to the list of more than a dozen shots it requires service members to get, including shots for measles, mumps, diphtheria, hepatitis, smallpox and the flu.








Pentagon to require all troops to get coronavirus vaccine by mid-September


The Pentagon will require all military personnel to get the COVID-19 vaccine by Sept. 15, according to a new memo from Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin, released Monday.“I will seek the president’s a…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 4961541


they forgot 'Sovereign Nation'..it's actually one they use often. what store is that?

it isn't until there is segregation; until they are told they can't do something that others are walking right into; that they are excluded, that a private company is telling them 'no' and they have to abide by it- that fvcks with a Trumpers brain mush.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424795653461331981


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 9, 2021)

The vaccines are spectacularly successful, even in dealing with the delta variant, they prevent serious illness and death very well, for the older strains of covid it even prevents transmission. The new super contagious delta variant does cause breakthrough infections in the vaccinated mostly producing asymptomatic or mild cases of the "Wu Flu".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Less Than 0.01 Percent of Vaccinated Americans Developed Severe COVID Breakthrough Case, CDC Says


Since the vaccine's distribution, the agency has received reports of 7,525 patients with COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infections who were hospitalized or died.




news.yahoo.com





*Less Than 0.01 Percent of Vaccinated Americans Developed Severe COVID Breakthrough Case, CDC Says*

According to the latest data released by the CDC, less than 0.01 percent of vaccinated individuals have developed COVID breakthrough infections resulting in serious health complications or death.

As of August 2, more than 164 million people have been fully inoculated against the disease, CDC numbers indicate. Less than 0.001 percent of this population have suffered severe or fatal cases of COVID when they contracted it post-vaccination. Since the vaccine’s distribution, the agency has received reports of 7,525 patients with COVID-19 vaccine breakthrough infections who were hospitalized or died.

“Vaccine breakthrough cases are expected. COVID-19 vaccines are effective and are a critical tool to bring the pandemic under control. However, no vaccines are 100% effective at preventing illness in vaccinated people. There will be a small percentage of fully vaccinated people who still get sick, are hospitalized, or die from COVID-19,” the CDC wrote.


People aged 65 or older experienced the bulk, about 74 percent, of the reported severe breakthrough infections. About 21 percent of the approximately 1,500 people who died after contracting COVID after vaccination were reported as asymptomatic or not related to COVID, the CDC confirmed.

Currently, the CDC uses the REDCap database to report cases, “where designated state health department investigators can enter, store, and manage data for cases in their jurisdiction.” In the future, the CDC plans to transition to the National Notifiable Diseases Surveillance System (NNDSS) to account for vaccine breakthrough cases.

Since May, the CDC has only been monitoring hospitalized or fatal cases rather than all vaccine breakthrough cases. “This shift will help maximize the quality of the data collected on cases of greatest clinical and public health importance,” the organization said.

While 10,262 total vaccine breakthrough infections were reported to the CDC from 46 U.S. states and territories as of April 30, 2021, still only a fraction of these cases proved to be life-threatening or reason to seek emergency medical attention. Nearly 3,000 of these vaccine breakthrough infections were asymptomatic, 995 resulted in hospitalization, and 160 resulted in death.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 9, 2021)

What a moron.


*Baltimore Ravens QB Lamar Jackson noncommittal on vaccine after getting COVID for second time*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

*Dr. Fauci: There's No Doubt These Vaccines Will Be Fully-Approved By FDA*





Director of National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, Dr. Anthony Fauci, discusses areas of the U.S. being ravaged by the coronavirus and why Americans should consider the vaccine as good as fully-approved by the FDA.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

70% of the resistant eligible unvaccinated are republicans.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Politics Expert Says Of GOP COVID Deniers ‘The Republican Party Only Cares About ME’*





The COVID-19 virus has mutated into the super-contagious delta variant, leading to pandemic surges nationwide. As Republican leaders such as Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and Texas Gov. Greg Abbott make choices for their states that will make it more difficult to battle the pandemic, Joy Reid and her guests critique the widespread conservative push to demonize vaccine and mask mandates.


----------



## printer (Aug 10, 2021)

*Twitter temporarily suspends Greene after she says vaccines are 'failing'*
A Twitter spokesperson told The Hill in a statement that her tweet on Monday “was labeled in line with our COVID-19 misleading information policy.”

Her account will be in read-only mode for one week “due to repeated violations of Twitter Rules,” the spokesperson added.

Greene said in the tweet that the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) "should not approve the covid vaccines." 

"There are too many reports of infection & spread of #COVID19 among vaccinated people," Greene said.

"These vaccines are failing and do not reduce the spread of the virus & neither do masks," she added. "Vaccine mandates & passports violate individual freedoms."








Twitter temporarily suspends Greene after she says vaccines are ‘failing’


Twitter has suspended Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) for a week after she wrote that vaccines are “failing.”A Twitter spokesperson told The Hill in a statement that her twe…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 10, 2021)

‘Rise Up, Patriots!’ Rand Paul Calls To Intubated Patients Lying Unconscious In Hospital ICU


WASHINGTON—Rallying patients lying unconscious in the intensive care unit of George Washington University Hospital, Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) called on those intubated due to Covid-19 to rise up from their hospital beds and choose freedom, sources confirmed Tuesday. “To all you brave patriots who...




www.theonion.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> ‘Rise Up, Patriots!’ Rand Paul Calls To Intubated Patients Lying Unconscious In Hospital ICU
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON—Rallying patients lying unconscious in the intensive care unit of George Washington University Hospital, Sen. Rand Paul (R-KY) called on those intubated due to Covid-19 to rise up from their hospital beds and choose freedom, sources confirmed Tuesday. “To all you brave patriots who...
> ...


It's been rare the onion has been weirder than reality lately, Trump often topped them for the absurd and the republicans are doing a pretty good job of stupid lately too. Their base is literally dying to own the libs and guys like Paul are fucking nuts, the story could have just as easily run in the NY times, from what I've seen of the lunacy of republicans.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Delta Is Bad News for Kids


More children are falling ill because more are being infected.




www.theatlantic.com





Excerpt:
"Many of Arkansas Children’s new COVID-19 patients are also much more ill than before. They’re coming in with wrecked lungs, struggling to breathe; they’re not bouncing back with typical youthful resilience, despite having been very healthy before. “This COVID surge, I’ve never seen anything like it,” Linda Young, a respiratory therapist who’s been on the job for 37 years, told me. “It’s the sickest I’ve ever seen children.” It’s become common for more than half of the kids in the ICU to be on ventilators. A few have been in the hospital for more than a month. “We are not able to discharge them as fast as they are coming,” Abdallah Dalabih, a pediatric critical-care physician, told me. Some parents, Snowden said, are in disbelief. “Many people didn’t believe kids could get this thing,” she said".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

My first shot was a Pfizer and about 3 weeks ago I got a Moderna as the second jab, if this study holds true, I'm glad I did!

Real world data indicates that both of these vaccines protect against hospitalizations and death from delta, but not so much against getting mildly sick and contagious
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








New data suggests Pfizer and Moderna's vaccines may be less effective against Delta


A senior Biden official called the preprint study "a wakeup call."




www.axios.com





*New data on coronavirus vaccine effectiveness may be "a wakeup call"*
https://www.axios.com/authors/caitlin/
A new preprint study that raises concerns about the mRNA vaccines' effectiveness against Delta — particularly Pfizer's — has already grabbed the attention of top Biden administration officials.
*What they're saying: *The study found the Pfizer vaccine was only 42% effective against infection in July, when the Delta variant was dominant. "If that's not a wakeup call, I don't know what is," a senior Biden official told Axios.
*Driving the news: *The study, conducted by nference and the Mayo Clinic, compared the effectiveness of the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines in the Mayo Clinic Health System over time from January to July.

Overall, it found that the Moderna vaccine was 86% effective against infection over the study period, and Pfizer's was 76%. Moderna's vaccine was 92% effective against hospitalization and Pfizer's was 85%.
But the vaccines' effectiveness against infection dropped sharply in July, when the Delta variant's prevalence in Minnesota had risen to over 70%.
Moderna was 76% effective against infection, and Pfizer was only 42% effective.
The study found similar results in other states. For example, in Florida, the risk of infection in July for people fully vaccinated with Moderna was about 60% lower than for people fully vaccinated with Pfizer.
*Why it matters: *Although it has yet to be peer-reviewed, the study raises serious questions about both vaccines' long-term effectiveness, particularly Pfizer's.

It's unclear whether the results signify a reduction in effectiveness over time, a reduced effectiveness against Delta, or a combination of both.
“Based on the data that we have so far, it is a combination of both factors," said Venky Soundararajan, a lead author of the study. "The Moderna vaccine is likely — very likely — more effective than the Pfizer vaccine in areas where Delta is the dominant strain, and the Pfizer vaccine appears to have a lower durability of effectiveness.”
He added that his team is working on a follow-up study that will try to differentiate between the durability of the two vaccines and their effectiveness against Delta.
*Yes, but: *There has been no data so far that has found either vaccine's protection against severe disease and death is significantly less against Delta, and the study notes that there doesn't appear to be much of a difference in complications stemming from breakthrough infections based on which vaccine someone got.

And experts cautioned against rushing to conclusions.
“This is the kind of surprising finding that needs confirmation before we should accept its validity," said Cornell virologist John Moore.
*Between the lines: *The two shots both use mRNA, but there are significant differences between them.

For example, Moderna is given in a stronger dose than Pfizer, and there is a slightly different time interval between shots.
"There are a few differences between what are known to be similar vaccines .... None of these variables is an obvious smoking gun, although the dosing amount seems the most likely to be a factor," Moore said.
*In a statement,* Pfizer said it and BioNTech "expect to be able to develop and produce a tailor-made vaccine against that variant in approximately 100 days after a decision to do so, subject to regulatory approval."
_Editor's note: This story has been updated to include a statement from Pfizer._


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

Covid can make ya stupid and if yer an antivaxxer you can't afford to loose any smarts.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Alarming Study Finds Cognitive Deficits in Those Who Had Even Mild COVID Cases*





COVID-19's long-term effects on the brain are causing concern among scientists -- among them, Dr. Adam Hampshire. He is a cognitive neuroscientist at Imperial College London. Hampshire's latest research, published in The Lancet medical journal, associates coronavirus with a decrease in reasoning and problem solving abilities. He breaks down his findings with Hari Sreenivasan. 

Originally aired on August 5, 2021.


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 11, 2021)

I got mine in April, Pfizer, as soon as I could.
Idiots will kill them selves off. The children are the ones I worry about.

I’d throw a vaccine mandate, after emergency use is removed, to all teachers, health care worker, food processing personnel, cops and military, at least.

PD


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

*Covid Delivers Tragic Lesson To Mississippi County's Sheriff's Office*





Rachel Maddow shares reporting on a rampant Covid outbreak in Hinds County, Mississippi which has claimed the life of the sheriff and put the unvaccinated undersheriff in the hospital for four days with double pneumonia.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

More victims of mass murder by bullshit.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








A man says his father, mother, and brother all died of COVID-19 after getting 'caught up' in anti-vaccination claims and refusing to get the shot


Francis Goncalves says his parents and brother died within a week of each other. He thinks they caught the virus at a family dinner he wasn't at.




news.yahoo.com





*A man says his father, mother, and brother all died of COVID-19 after getting 'caught up' in anti-vaccination claims and refusing to get the shot*


Francis Goncalves says his parents and brother died from COVID-19.
He said they all died within a week after getting "caught up" in "anti-vaccination propaganda."
He hopes his story will inspire others to get vaccinated.
A tight-knit family was devastated after both parents and a brother died of COVID-19 within a week of one another.

Francis Goncalves, a 43-year old chef living in Cardiff, Wales, pictured below, told reporters his family members were unvaccinated because they believed vaccine disinformation.



"They got caught up in a lot of the anti-vaccination propaganda," he said, according to The Guardian. "It preys on people who are afraid, and they fall into the trap."

*A fateful family dinner*
According to multiple reports, the family, originally from South Africa, had moved to the UK in 2015. A year later, the parents Basil, 73, and Charmagne, 65, and brother Shaul, 40 moved to Portugal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's been rare the onion has been weirder than reality lately, Trump often topped them for the absurd and the republicans are doing a pretty good job of stupid lately too. Their base is literally dying to own the libs and guys like Paul are fucking nuts, the story could have just as easily run in the NY times, from what I've seen of the lunacy of republicans.


That story is false! Speaking as a GWU alum, we would never have let that little asshole in the door.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Mississippi has only 6 open ICU beds, Arkansas only 25 as delta variant fuels Covid surge*
“We are at the cusp of this. We know that we aren't at the crest of this wave,” a Mississippi health care administrator warned.

Mississippi and Arkansas face shortages of available intensive care beds as the delta variant sparks yet another surge in coronavirus cases around the country.

Only six ICU beds for severely ill patients were available across all of Mississippi as of Wednesday morning, said Dr. Jonathan Wilson, chief administrative officer at the University of Mississippi Medical Center.

Health officials are coordinating to transfer patients when possible to alleviate some of the strain on hospitals. Intensive care patients include not only those afflicted with Covid-19 but also those who suffer from traditional health issues, such as heart attacks and strokes.

“We are at the cusp of this. We know that we aren’t at the crest of this wave,” Wilson said Wednesday. “It’s bad, but it’s probably going to get a little worse.”

Only about 35 percent of the state’s population is fully vaccinated, according to state data.








Mississippi has only 6 open ICU beds, Arkansas only 25 as delta variant fuels Covid surge


“We are at the cusp of this. We know that we aren't at the crest of this wave,” a Mississippi health care administrator warned.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 11, 2021)

printer said:


> *Mississippi has only 6 open ICU beds, Arkansas only 25 as delta variant fuels Covid surge*
> “We are at the cusp of this. We know that we aren't at the crest of this wave,” a Mississippi health care administrator warned.
> 
> Mississippi and Arkansas face shortages of available intensive care beds as the delta variant sparks yet another surge in coronavirus cases around the country.
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> That story is false! Speaking as a GWU alum, we would never have let that little asshole in the door.


but what if he wanted to pander and condescend to minority students?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> but what if he wanted to pander and condescend to minority students?


They're _college _students - not online or Bible College students.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 11, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> but what if he wanted to pander and condescend to minority students?


Actually, GW is a very political school as you might expect. There were people with all sorts of political views. Trump even hired his 24 year old Head of White House Personnel from there replacing a professional with service to five Presidents or so. I wonder what it is like now. Are there total Trump loonies walking around? Probably, but they aren't getting invites to the good parties.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 11, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> My first shot was a Pfizer and about 3 weeks ago I got a Moderna as the second jab, if this study holds true, I'm glad I did!
> 
> Real world data indicates that both of these vaccines protect against hospitalizations and death from delta, but not so much against getting mildly sick and contagious
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


previously Pfizer was the more effective.

'you can take your masks off now- honor system'. -CDC

they don't even know if they're coming or going and i find daily updates (on what they think they know) to be useless.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> previously Pfizer was the more effective.
> 
> 'you can take your masks off now- honor system'. -CDC
> 
> they don't even know if they're coming or going and i find daily updates (on what they think they know) to be useless.


You keep saying that, are you sure it was what they said?


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Trump Jr. slams White House for using social media influencer to push vaccination*

Donald Trump Jr. criticized the White House in a series of Tuesday tweets, accusing the Biden administration of pushing COVID-19 vaccination on people through the use of social media influencers.
"Next they're going to waterboard you till you get vaccinated, though there's no way that would be worse than watching this!!!" Trump Jr. wrote about the video from social media comedian Benito Skinner posted to TikTok and shared to Twitter.

In another tweet, Trump Jr. sarcastically added, "Seems like a very effective way to reach a out to vax reluctant groups like minorities, Trump Voters, and Conservatives in general. Great work guys. Glad the 'adults' are back in the WH." 








Trump Jr. slams White House for using social media influencer to push vaccination


Donald Trump Jr. criticized the White House in a series of Tuesday tweets, accusing the Biden administration of pushing COVID-19 vaccination on people through the use of social media…




thehill.com





You would think he would be all for Daddy's vaccine.


----------



## printer (Aug 11, 2021)

*Anger grows among Iranians amid lagging vaccine rollout *
Iran has sought to make its COVID-19 vaccines in house because the country’s Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei said it did not trust vaccines manufactured by the U.S. or U.K., and therefore would not allow the country to receive any donations from the countries, the Associated Press reported.

While Iran has started to receive shots from Russia, China and Japan - both in donations and in deals struck with different countries - a black market has emerged in the country with the price of either the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine going for as much as $1,350, the AP noted.

Fed up with the slow vaccination rollout and high COVID-19 cases amid ongoing corruption, economic turmoil as the Iran rial continues to plummet in value and water shortages, residents have started to flout local COVID-19 protection measures. Some have stopped staying at home while others have started refusing to wear masks, the wire service reported.

“They want us to accept any situation simply because they failed to do their duty with vaccinations,” one vendor told the AP. “From time to time, they announce that businesses should close because of corona restrictions though it damages our lives.”

Though 16.2 million shots have already been distributed in Iran, only 3.1 million people are fully vaccinated in the country out of its more than 80 million people, per data from the World Health Organization. That accounts for less than five percent of the population.








Anger grows among Iranians amid lagging vaccine rollout


Iranians are growing frustrated with their government’s handling of the coronavirus pandemic, many of whom still have not received their first COVID-19 shot. Iran has sought to make its C…




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 12, 2021)

The cult of Stinky continues to cull itself using covid, it's amazing how stupid these people are but you won't catch me trying to stop them, their deaths will make america great again lol.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 12, 2021)

*Focus On Unvaccinated Who Can Be Persuaded To Get It, Says Writer*





Writer and professor Zeynep Tufekci discusses the importance of focusing on individuals who have yet to be vaccinated but can be convinced to get the Covid-19 vaccine.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 12, 2021)

South Park has had a finder on the pulse of the stupidity that people are being radicalized with for decades now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> South Park has had a finder on the pulse of the stupidity that people are being radicalized with for decades now.


Lol,


----------



## conservative (Aug 13, 2021)

The tide is turning. Turds will be set afloat.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 13, 2021)

conservative said:


> The tide is turning. Turds will be set afloat.


How so?

Do you mean this turd?


----------



## shimbob (Aug 13, 2021)

"About a month ago, I was talking to a pretty senior Hill aide on the Republican side. Vaccinated, everybody in his shop was vaccinated. I said, 'What is the deal, why are you doing is this? It's your own constituency you're killing.'
*"And he said they just want to make Biden look bad. They want the crisis to happen on Biden's watch so that he does not get the credit for the vaccine that they felt Trump should get the credit for."









GOP Aide Admits To Journalist Why They're Letting People Die


Yes, it really is a strategy.




crooksandliars.com




*


----------



## HGCC (Aug 13, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol,
> 
> View attachment 4963803


Thank you to the youtube algorithm that realized I want 5 hours of beavis and butthead music videos. It's been awesome. 

Jesus I came from a nilistic generation.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 14, 2021)

It's a hot night here in the Cape, I was out on the front step talking to the neighbor from across the street. He's a nice 40 something guy who has swallowed the whole covid disinformation package from it's a hoax, to masks to vaccines, I was arguing with him for a bit, but there was little use. I heard it all in one short package, they had him programmed good and he and his family are delta victims waiting to happen. The fellow isn't too bright and is poorly educated, a typical disinformation victim, death for profit.

I told him about my Buddy Al passing away yesterday, he knew him too. I'm still torn up over Al and was making a useless effort to save a life. Anyway I'm gonna help him to build some grow lights this fall or winter and provide them for free, since I've got a lot of parts and drivers and I'm also retiring from growing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

Canada is not as vaxxed as Iceland and America is hardly vaxxed at all, considering what has begun and is about to happen. Maybe this is how the meek shall inherit the earth? 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Delta COVID Surge in Iceland Is Very Bad News for the U.S.


A surge of COVID cases in one of the world’s best-protected countries shows that initial herd immunity predictions may have been way too optimistic.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Delta COVID Surge in Iceland Is Very Bad News for the U.S.*

IF IT’S BAD THERE...
A surge of COVID cases in one of the world’s best-protected countries shows that initial herd immunity predictions may have been way too optimistic.

Iceland is one of the most vaccinated countries in the world. But that didn’t stop the tiny island nation from catching a whole lot of COVID in recent weeks.

Although the natural, immediate response to this news might be panic, experts who spoke to The Daily Beast said that Iceland’s recent surge in infections—fueled by the new Delta variant of the novel coronavirus—is probably a sign that herd immunity is within reach over there.

What’s happening in Iceland right now might be one of the final stages in the long, often painful process by which a country achieves some form of population-level “herd immunity” against a dangerous virus.

Once COVID vaccines hit the market early this year, Iceland quickly secured enough doses for almost everyone. And people dutifully lined up to get their shots. Today, the country has administered 477,000 doses and 275,000 people have gotten at least one jab—77 percent of the total population. Add in people with natural immunity from past infection, and it’s likely that more than 80 percent of Iceland has some level of protection.

*The 20 percent of Icelanders who didn’t get vaccinated or haven’t already had COVID are the ones now catching Delta, with the exception of a few breakthrough cases of vaccinated people. (Children under 16, who aren’t yet eligible for vaccination, make up most of the unvaccinated group.) A couple thousand people have tested positive in recent weeks, a spike in cases far exceeding the worst weekly case-rates from 2020.

But hospitalizations have not surged to the same degree as cases in this latest Icelandic surge. That’s because older Icelanders, as a group, are highly vaccinated. Younger people, who as a group are less vaccinated, are the ones getting infected now. They have a better chance of weathering COVID without serious symptoms. And the antibodies and T-cells their immune systems are producing could represent the last—or close to last—brick in Iceland’s wall of immunity.*

Now consider what happened in the United States while Iceland was working toward a minimally painful, population-level immunity.

Tragically, the U.S. is probably many, many months from achieving the same herd immunity. And as it does, the final surge—or surges—in infections could be much deadlier. That’s because Iceland has done almost everything right to get to herd immunity with the least possible pain. The United States, by contrast, has done almost everything wrong.

Iceland’s health department didn’t respond to requests for comment. Likewise, epidemiologists at Iceland’s biggest universities either didn’t respond or declined to comment. But American experts were eager to weigh in on what they described as an effective response to the pandemic. “This is a success story for Iceland,” Eric Bortz, a University of Alaska-Anchorage virologist and public health expert, told The Daily Beast.

To be clear, no one knows for sure what proportion of a population has to get vaccinated, or get infected and recover, before SARS-CoV-2 runs out of transmission pathways. In other words, no one knows exactly where herd immunity really begins. Epidemiologists once assumed that, with the novel coronavirus, it might take two-thirds of the population. New and more aggressive lineages that began appearing late last year convinced some experts to bump up their expectations. Maybe population-level immunity would require vaccination or natural immunity in three-quarters of people, they posited. Delta’s rapid spread starting this summer compelled some epidemiologists to revise their threshold estimates even higher.

“There is no question that the Delta variant has changed the goalposts,” Lawrence Gostin, a Georgetown University global health expert, told The Daily Beast.

Wherever the threshold is—80 percent, 90 percent, whatever—Iceland is much closer to crossing it than the United States is. Indeed, Iceland might be crossing that threshold right now. Bortz said Iceland, along with the United Kingdom, is one of the few countries where “a modicum of herd immunity against severe infection may be achievable” in the short term.

Getting there required discipline, sacrifice and mutual care on a national scale. When the pandemic first struck in the spring of 2020, the Icelandic government reacted swiftly. “Just letting the virus spread freely through society, no one said that,” explained Þórólfur Guðnason, the country’s chief epidemiologist. “We need to have some restrictions both at the border and domestically.”

Authorities limited travel to the rocky, volcanic country and got busy tracing contacts and quarantining exposed residents while also enforcing strong social-distancing measures. Mask-wearing was widespread and uncontroversial.

There were waves of infection, but they were never very bad. The first wave, in the spring of 2020, resulted in a few thousand confirmed cases. A second wave that fall added a few thousand more. Going into its third and most recent wave starting mid-July, the country had tallied around 7,000 cases (2 percent of the population) and just 30 deaths (.008 percent).

Meanwhile, while Iceland was locking down, Americans were taking to the streets to protest even the most modest social-distancing measures. Where Icelanders dutifully wore masks, right-wing media in the United States convinced millions of followers that masks were symbols of oppression.

Heading into this summer’s Delta surge, the United States had registered 34 million confirmed infections (10 percent of the population) and around 600,000 deaths (.18 percent). Cases and deaths were an order of magnitude worse in the U.S. than in Iceland.

As Iceland steadily vaccinated three-quarters of its people, the U.S. vaccination campaign started strong, then hit a wall of right-wing obstinance. The same misinformation-peddlers who castigated masks also conned millions of Americans—Southerners, Westerners and conservatives, mostly—into believing vaccines were part of some liberal plot.

Today, just 59 percent of the U.S. population has gotten at least one jab. The United States is sitting on tens of millions of unused doses of world-class vaccines while poorer, less privileged countries practically beg for access to shots.

Now, it’s true that tens of millions of Americans have caught COVID and recovered. Their antibodies and T-cells count toward herd immunity. But even taking into account widespread natural immunity still leaves somewhere in the vicinity of 100 million Americans—a third of the population—with zero immunity. No vaccine. No antibodies or T-cells. Nothing.

Icelanders are so highly vaxxed—and so open to the country’s ongoing vaccination campaign—that a few thousand cases, mostly mild, could push the population into herd immunity any day now.

Considering that as many as one in four American adults say they won’t ever get vaccinated, it could take millions of additional infections to get the U.S. through that same threshold. It’s anyone’s guess how long it will take for Delta or some future lineage to spread that widely, and how much damage it will do while getting there.

It’s possible, even likely, that most of those infections will be mild. But even a low rate of serious illness could kill thousands of Americans and leave thousands more with long-term complications—so-called “long COVID.”

“We have to be careful about what our expectations are with herd immunity,” Jeffrey Klausner, a former professor of medicine and public health at UCLA, told The Daily Beast.

And in the time it takes the United States to rack up the extra infections it needs to get to herd immunity, the novel-coronavirus could produce variants—“lineages” is the scientific term—that are even more transmissible and virulent than Delta. It’s even possible some future lineage could partially evade the vaccines, thus imperiling vaccinated individuals alongside the unvaccinated.

“By allowing the virus to test a myriad of new variants in unvaccinated individuals, we may be naturally selecting the worst strains putting us all at risk—both in the U.S. and abroad,” Elias Sayour, a University of Florida professor of neurosurgery and pediatrics and director of the school’s Pediatric Cancer Immunotherapy Initiative, told The Daily Beast.

“We’re in trouble,” Bortz said. “The U.S. vaccination rate is nowhere near what is needed for broad immunity in the population, to limit the spread and consequences of [variant-of-concern] Delta and other COVID-19 variants.”

As Americans brace for another infectious fall, many of them might glance toward Iceland with envy. It wasn’t a foregone conclusion that the United States, despite possessing every material advantage, would fail so badly to build widespread immunity against the novel coronavirus.

It was possible to do better. Iceland is proving that.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

Statistically speaking, a vaxxed 70 year old has much less chance of ending up in hospital from delta covid, than a 30 year old unvaxxed person. 40 years+ of advantage in two shots, the hospitals are full of the unvaxxed young and elderly, but not the vaxxed elderly, even with delta. Vaccination rates for seniors top 90% in many places for those 60 and older and only the ones who are immunocompromised or have underlying health issues get seriously ill. Some vaxxed people do get breakthrough infections, and they are probably the ones who'd be filling hospitals to overflowing if they weren't vaxxed. 

Delta is so infectious it will likely become endemic and herd immunity might not be possible or it will require immunization, one way or another, of over 90%. I think the best we can do for now is vaxx everybody we can and turn it into something about as lethal as the flu, for the vaxxed. Other more virulent covid strains have a hard time competing with delta, it's contagion that wins Darwin's race, not virulence. Apparently the Epsilon variant is having trouble establishing a foot hold in America, it's being out competed for victims by delta.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 15, 2021)

According to experts and insiders the vaccines will come out of EUA in as little as two weeks and IMHO it will cause vaxx rates in Canada to go up to 90% as younger working people and students are vaxxed, especially out west, or anywhere there are concentrations of younger folks.

In the States, the vaccines coming out of EUA might cause a major freak out on the right and among antivaxxers. IMHO mandates will impact America far more than Canada, private healthcare insurance won't pay for stupidity forever and many working Americans get their healthcare from employers. I believe this will increase the number of employers, schools and colleges mandating vaccines dramatically and some of these lunatics are gonna go violent. There could even be an increase in workplace shootings, as many of these dug in assholes face the jab or the axe. So far we've seen very high compliance with employer mandates, in the 98% range. The bitching and whining will be epic and on full display here via the many news posts, it will be quite the show, FREEDUMB!


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 15, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Thank you to the youtube algorithm that realized I want 5 hours of beavis and butthead music videos. It's been awesome.
> 
> Jesus I came from a nilistic generation.


Egypt has 5500 years of uninterrupted nilism.


----------



## printer (Aug 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Egypt has 5500 years of uninterrupted nilism.


There is nothing like consistency.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2021)

Pedo conman finds out what karma is.










Cardinal Who Expressed Skepticism About Vaccines Has COVID-19, Is On Ventilator


Cardinal Raymond Leo Burke has referenced conspiracy theories suggesting coronavirus vaccines are linked to microchips and made from aborted fetal cells.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Pedo conman finds out what karma is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a God! Lol


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2021)

Pay no attention to the pile of bodies.










Officials say makeshift morgue outside Florida hospital should 'neither cause alarm nor speculation'


A hospital in Florida inundated with COVID-19 patients is trying to calm concerns after a refrigerated trailer was placed in its parking lot, Newsweek reports. The trailer was set up outside Viera Hospital in Brevard County. As Newsweek points out, the trailer resembles those used as makeshift...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 16, 2021)

My wife’s cousin is a nurse in a hospital in Florida. Lots of sad stories about people in their 20’s dying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2021)

A Monday feel good story.










Vaccine-skeptical Tennessee pastor dies from COVID-19 infection


An anti-vaccine Tennessee pastor has died following a short battle with COVID-19.Bible prophecy teacher Jimmy DeYoung Sr. was hospitalized Aug. 7, less than a week after preaching his last sermon at Harrison's Church of the Highlands, and died Sunday of complications from the coronavirus...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> A Monday feel good story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine the eulogy I could give, but I need the Aramaic word for neener.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2021)

Thousands Of Fake Vaccine Cards Seized On Way To New Orleans From China: Feds


Buying, selling or using a counterfeit COVID-19 vaccination card that features an official government agency seal can result in a fine and up to five years in prison.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Pay no attention to the pile of bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i predicted Walmart parking lot pyres and we're not even in September.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 16, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i think i predicted Walmart parking lot pyres and we're not even in September.


Not Walmart. Local churches. Especially the ones “as seen on TV”. And they would charge monopoly prices.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2021)

Texas requests five mortuary trailers in anticipation of Covid deaths


The state’s seven-day average of coronavirus deaths is at its highest since March 2021.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 16, 2021)

BREAKING FLORIDA NEWS Ron DeSantis just personally closed a deal on 100 refrigeration trucks. Insiders say his plan is to now lease them back to the state through a third party vendor. The trucks will then be utilized for overflow Dead Body Storage in the coming weeks.


----------



## printer (Aug 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING FLORIDA NEWS Ron DeSantis just personally closed a deal on 100 refrigeration trucks. Insiders say his plan is to now lease them back to the state through a third party vendor. The trucks will then be utilized for overflow Dead Body Storage in the coming weeks.


*Some Jax Hospitals Request Ventilators; Baptist Has Refrigerated Truck On Standby*
Jacksonville hospitals are preparing for more COVID-19 cases, with some requesting ventilators. Baptist Health has a refrigerated truck standing by in case deaths increase, according to WJCT News partner News4Jax. 








Some Jax Hospitals Request Ventilators; Baptist Has Refrigerated Truck On Standby - NewsBreak


Jacksonville hospitals are preparing for more COVID-19 cases, with some requesting ventilators. Baptist Health has a refrigerated truck standing by in case deaths increase, according to WJCT News partner News4Jax. While the number of cases...




www.newsbreak.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Texas requests five mortuary trailers in anticipation of Covid deaths
> 
> 
> The state’s seven-day average of coronavirus deaths is at its highest since March 2021.
> ...


Wolf's out of the bag.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 16, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING FLORIDA NEWS Ron DeSantis just personally closed a deal on 100 refrigeration trucks. Insiders say his plan is to now lease them back to the state through a third party vendor. The trucks will then be utilized for overflow Dead Body Storage in the coming weeks.


i guess he took a moment and did the math.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 17, 2021)

US to recommend COVID vaccine boosters for all citizens 8 months after 2nd shot


Sources say US could join Israel this week in administering 3rd dose in attempt to stave of ultra-infectious Delta strain




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> US to recommend COVID vaccine boosters for all citizens 8 months after 2nd shot
> 
> 
> Sources say US could join Israel this week in administering 3rd dose in attempt to stave of ultra-infectious Delta strain
> ...


I guess my next jab will be December. I am really looking forward to getting it!


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> BREAKING FLORIDA NEWS Ron DeSantis just personally closed a deal on 100 refrigeration trucks. Insiders say his plan is to now lease them back to the state through a third party vendor. The trucks will then be utilized for overflow Dead Body Storage in the coming weeks.


C'mon Florida!? your governor would rather contract mortuary storage overflow rather than let you wear a mask and get a proven vaccine?

Trump will tell you this very moment how he's not stupid (pointing to his head) and has been vaccinated.


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2021)

Any source to the story? I looked and it seems to have circulated and grew bigger (oh thank you social media). Maybe I missed it, found some hospitals booked time for some trucks though. Not that I don't mind a story like this circulating. the only way you can get through to some people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 17, 2021)

Alabama doctor says he won’t treat unvaccinated people: ‘COVID is miserable way to die’ - al.com









Alabama doctor says he won’t treat unvaccinated people: ‘COVID is miserable way to die’


The change will take place Oct. 1.




www.al.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 17, 2021)

CNN: Texas Governor Greg Abbott has tested positive for Covid-19, according to a statement from his office. 

HOPE HE CHOKES TO DEATH.


----------



## printer (Aug 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> CNN: Texas Governor Greg Abbott has tested positive for Covid-19, according to a statement from his office.
> 
> HOPE HE CHOKES TO DEATH.


On a ventilator tube?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Get shot or declare your desire to kill children and Immune challenged people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 17, 2021)

Texas Siblings Orphaned After Both Parents Die From COVID-19. Lydia Rodriguez and her husband Lawrence “didn’t believe in vaccines,” a cousin said.

Read in The Daily Beast: https://apple.news/A3od4JJnzROu7XltbBZITew


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Aug 17, 2021)

We had Birthday Cake at my Sis in Law tonight. She's a ICU nurse and of course the major subject of conversation during the evening was Covid. There are no beds here. She said they have an Emergency room full of covid patients. Patients in rooms on oxygen waiting for someone to die so they can get on a ventilator. Not one person that has gone on the vent has come off of it alive that has contracted Delta. They have 20, 30, 40yr and older patients on vents right now. Its getting all ages. The only man from my town to come off a vent did in a tiny hospital 20 miles away after they gave him experimental treatments of Ivermectin (which is used in Livestock for gastrointestinal roundworms) He is the only known case of a unvacinated Delta survivor that was vented. Its all over the news down here. Its sad that the last words that are often spoken is "make sure my kids get vaccinated" or "can I still get the shot" before the vent goes down their throat. The first one can be done as for the second...its too late now for the vaccine. Sis in Law said in her 20 years as a nurse this kind of death never occurred to her as a possibility. She comes home crying every night from talking to the relatives of their patients.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> We had Birthday Cake at my Sis in Law tonight. She's a ICU nurse and of course the major subject of conversation during the evening was Covid. There are no beds here. She said they have an Emergency room full of covid patients. Patients in rooms on oxygen waiting for someone to die so they can get on a ventilator. Not one person that has gone on the vent has come off of it alive that has contracted Delta. They have 20, 30, 40yr and older patients on vents right now. Its getting all ages. The only man from my town to come off a vent did in a tiny hospital 20 miles away after they gave him experimental treatments of Ivermectin (which is used in Livestock for gastrointestinal roundworms) He is the only known case of a unvacinated Delta survivor that was vented. Its all over the news down here. Its sad that the last words that are often spoken is "make sure my kids get vaccinated" or "can I still get the shot" before the vent goes down their throat. The first one can be done as for the second...its too late now for the vaccine. Sis in Law said in her 20 years as a nurse this kind of death never occurred to her as a possibility. She comes home crying every night from talking to the relatives of their patients.


Can't tell if you are maliciously spreading disinformation or simply uninformed yourself. But Ivermectin has not been shown by credible sources for information to be safe and effective to treat covid patients.

other than that, I'm sorry to hear about the terrible situation in your area. Where is it that you describe?


----------



## Obepawn (Aug 18, 2021)

Went to Carlsbad beach today with the family. Wouldn’t have thought there was a pandemic going on with all the maskless assholes in practically every business I went into, including employees.


----------



## JonathanT (Aug 18, 2021)

Booga booga.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 18, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> We had Birthday Cake at my Sis in Law tonight. She's a ICU nurse and of course the major subject of conversation during the evening was Covid. There are no beds here. She said they have an Emergency room full of covid patients. Patients in rooms on oxygen waiting for someone to die so they can get on a ventilator. Not one person that has gone on the vent has come off of it alive that has contracted Delta. They have 20, 30, 40yr and older patients on vents right now. Its getting all ages. The only man from my town to come off a vent did in a tiny hospital 20 miles away after they gave him experimental treatments of Ivermectin (which is used in Livestock for gastrointestinal roundworms) He is the only known case of a unvacinated Delta survivor that was vented. Its all over the news down here. Its sad that the last words that are often spoken is "make sure my kids get vaccinated" or "can I still get the shot" before the vent goes down their throat. The first one can be done as for the second...its too late now for the vaccine. Sis in Law said in her 20 years as a nurse this kind of death never occurred to her as a possibility. She comes home crying every night from talking to the relatives of their patients.


I apologize if I am wrong. But the casual plug of a horse dewormer that is being used to sow confusion about the viral treatment makes me think,



If you are a real person and this is a true post, I hope your sister keeps her head up and that people in your area figure out the importance of listening to the medical professionals that are trying to save all of our lives/health.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I apologize if I am wrong. But the casual plug of a horse dewormer that is being used to sow confusion about the viral treatment makes me think,


To be fair, the post was also a plug for getting vaccinated.

Speaking of that, I wonder where our good friend Peej has been lately?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 18, 2021)

Why it's now more likely you'll face coronavirus — even if you're vaccinated against COVID-19



https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/covid19-coronavirus-vaccinated-1.6143572


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Aug 18, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I apologize if I am wrong. But the casual plug of a horse dewormer that is being used to sow confusion about the viral treatment makes me think,
> 
> View attachment 4967530
> 
> If you are a real person and this is a true post, I hope your sister keeps her head up and that people in your area figure out the importance of listening to the medical professionals that are trying to save all of our lives/health.





Fogdog said:


> Can't tell if you are maliciously spreading disinformation or simply uninformed yourself. But Ivermectin has not been shown by credible sources for information to be safe and effective to treat covid patients.
> 
> other than that, I'm sorry to hear about the terrible situation in your area. Where is it that you describe?


"terrible situation" everywhere is a terrible situation. Many places much worse than here. Florida, Mississippi etc. 

Im very real and Im not spreading shit. I merely shared points from a conversation we had last night with someone who is working with these patients everyday in the ICU ward. And while they shouldnt be discussing hospital business no names were mentioned. If your wife is a nurse we all know darn well she talks to you about hospital business. Take it for what you want, believe what you want. I could care less. I just joined in on the thread like everyone else and shared a family discussion. 

Ivermectin has not shown to be effective or not effective on Covid. Matter of fact Ive seen an internet claim that it may even be harmful. It certainly has not been approved for standard treatment. It was experimental and agreed to by both Dr. Creticus Marek and patient John Johnson age 55 at Tahlequah City Hospital. I will say this "she" had heard about this before the article even came out and while they have not used it here the word is spreading that it may be a possible treatment. 

People are desperate, their husbands, wives and children are dying. She talks to the families every day begging her and the doctors to tell them their loved one in going to live. She tries to hold back the tears feeling their pain. She's a compassionate woman something that we dont have enough of today. And worse are the ones she personally knows after living here 40 years. Everyone is looking for a breakthrough treatment everyone is looking for a miracle be it experimental or approved. I know if I contract Delta and Im on a vent Im probably not coming off of it so give me an experimental treatment I would have nothing to lose.

I will tell you this, those people dying from the Delta Strain 98% of them were unvaccinated. We have three Doctors and one PA in our family and several RNs and they have strongly recommended that we get the vaccination. I got mine way back in March because I have higher risk factors and Im fixing to get a booster as soon as it comes available for my designated group.

Im done with the conversation, take the vaccine or dont take the vaccine do whatever you want....its on your (and those around you)


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 18, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> To be fair, the post was also a plug for getting vaccinated.
> 
> Speaking of that, I wonder where our good friend Peej has been lately?


Roadieing


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 18, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> "terrible situation" everywhere is a terrible situation. Many places much worse than here. Florida, Mississippi etc.
> 
> Im very real and Im not spreading shit. I merely shared points from a conversation we had last night with someone who is working with these patients everyday in the ICU ward. And while they shouldnt be discussing hospital business no names were mentioned. If your wife is a nurse we all know darn well she talks to you about hospital business. Take it for what you want, believe what you want. I could care less. I just joined in on the thread like everyone else and shared a family discussion.
> 
> ...


We had the same debate over hydroxychloroquine. "Why not give it to people who are desperate?" If there is no risk of harm and some information indicates it could help, then do it under an emergency use authorization where the doctors who prescribe it are required to monitor their patients and report outcomes. Then revisit the decision after enough data comes back.

The thing is, there was risk with hcq and when the data came back from those "emergency use" doctors, the data showed harm and no good. So they pulled the use authorization for hcq. People thought they were getting a helping hand out of the water and what they were handed was a rock that pulled them under.

That's what Ivermectin is too.

Personally, I was fully vaccinated in early May. Everybody who is eligible should be. Covid is a preventable disease and way fewer than, as you said, "2% of people dying due to covid had been vaccinated". Your estimate is way, way off. The real number is effectively zero. The data is, one person during this surge. That's it. One person who had been vaccinated, died from Covid. ONE. If anybody says they lost somebody close due to Covid during this recent surge, they could just as well have said they died from stupidity. Covid is surging in Oregon and thousands are dying from it. But I don't call the wave of people dying from stupidity a terrible situation. It only concerns me because those idiots are putting our medical care system at risk of crashing. 

Do you still feel we should do something for the desperate? The placebo effect is real. Put an inert substance in a capsule, call it "Covid-away" and give it to the desperate, gasping patient. That would do more good with less harm than Ivermectin.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 18, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> "terrible situation" everywhere is a terrible situation. Many places much worse than here. Florida, Mississippi etc.
> 
> Im very real and Im not spreading shit. I merely shared points from a conversation we had last night with someone who is working with these patients everyday in the ICU ward. And while they shouldnt be discussing hospital business no names were mentioned. If your wife is a nurse we all know darn well she talks to you about hospital business. Take it for what you want, believe what you want. I could care less. I just joined in on the thread like everyone else and shared a family discussion.
> 
> ...


It is sucks and is pretty scary, I don't doubt that at all levels of society people have been getting radicalized online to believe the propaganda may (or may not) have something to it.

The trick is to figure out why you are even hearing about that horse dewormer. In this case it looks like your sis might need some help understanding (if she doesn't already) the attack that is taking place in our society using nonstop spam of the big (little, and everything in between) lies that will get them to not be vaccinated.

The magic cure is to have gotten the vaccine.

Nice about getting the vaccine. I am not sure why you all of a sudden are done with the conversation, but cool. Have a good one.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2021)

Another worm free tRUmptard.










Patient hospitalized after ingesting 'horse paste' promoted by Trump's 'alien DNA' doctor


A person in Mississippi is hospitalized after reportedly ingesting livestock medication containing ivermectin from a feed store to treat or prevent COVID-19 — a remedy promoted heavily by right-wing vaccine opponents in recent weeks. The Mississippi Health Department confirmed the...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Roadieing


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2021)

Enjoying a Hawaii jail for vacation LOL.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428306111979999237


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4968186


a moose bull can run fast.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another worm free tRUmptard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Enjoying a Hawaii jail for vacation LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428306111979999237


that's one long ass ride to sit in jail.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Aug 19, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> View attachment 4968375


This is perhaps the subtlest both sides troll I have ever seen.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 19, 2021)

I had my first patient today that had her booster shot yesterday . She wanted to get it before she starts chemo again next week . It’s weird to be going into another new phase of vaccinations. The radiologist need to know if patients are have had a recent vaccination because it could represent a false positive for axillary lymph node uptake . They need to determine if the shot caused the uptake or if it’s cancerous lymph node uptake .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 19, 2021)

If North Texas runs out of ICU hospital beds, doctors can consider a patient’s vaccination status









North Texas doctor’s group retreats on policy saying vaccination status to be part of care decisions


The Watchdog reveals a worst-case scenario plan devised by area doctors. In the event of no ICU beds available, vaccination status could be used as part of...



www.dallasnews.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Aug 19, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> a moose bull can run fast.


So can a moose cow.......I know lol.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 19, 2021)

These stories give me hope.


South Carolina Republican Party chair Pressley Stutts has died of COVID-19 after railing against mask requirements https://wyff4.com/article/greenv


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> So can a moose cow.......I know lol.


funny when people get too close- they're not at a petting zoo.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## medicaloutlaw (Aug 19, 2021)

The Cannabis-COVID Connection: What We Know And What We Don't Know


As the world continues to contend with COVID-19, much about the virus remains uncertain, including its interactions with cannabis. In the early months of the pandemic, various studies linked pot to both adverse and beneficial results. The trend continues today, with little conclusively known...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## carlsbarn (Aug 20, 2021)

Howdy folks! 

I took my daughter to a middle school welcome back event the other day and praise be to Jeebus that Covid has been defeated in Missouri! Not even a generic 'CDC recommends all unvaccinated ...mask...bleh' sign on the door. I'd say that about 7 percent of the shoulder to shoulder parents helping their kids figure out how to work the lockers were even masked. My county has about 40% vaccination rate so it was like being in a life sized Petri. 

Feel like the last year and a half of being careful, getting everyone old enough vaccinated, masking to help my fellow citizens has been some circle jerk of nonsense. While I won't allow myself to celebrate anyone's antivax/dead from Covid pride I'm emotionally fatigued by all this and am running out of fucks to give. I tried to do my part and help my fellow man but I reckon we're just too fucking stupid as a whole. Better clear out an 'in loving memory' page in the yearbook. I did my best


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2021)

medicaloutlaw said:


> The Cannabis-COVID Connection: What We Know And What We Don't Know
> 
> 
> As the world continues to contend with COVID-19, much about the virus remains uncertain, including its interactions with cannabis. In the early months of the pandemic, various studies linked pot to both adverse and beneficial results. The trend continues today, with little conclusively known...
> ...


the connect is; there is no connect.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

Fuckum.










An Alabama Doctor Is Refusing To See Unvaccinated Patients. Can He?


Legal and ethical experts weighed in after Dr. Jason Valentine made national headlines this week over his decision.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 20, 2021)

Cue the Qtards.










Fighting COVID With COVID: Driving the Disease to Extinction With a Defective Version of the SARS-CoV-2 Virus


Researchers design new COVID-19 therapy that uses a defective version of the SARS-CoV-2 virus to drive the disease-causing version to extinction. What if the COVID-19 virus could be used against itself? Researchers at Penn State have designed a proof-of-concept therapeutic that may be able to do



scitechdaily.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 21, 2021)

LOL, can't fix stupid.










Mississippi officials warn against using ivermectin for COVID-19 amid spike in poisonings


Mississippi health officials are warning residents against using ivermectin, a horse dewormer medication, to treat COVID-19 infections at homes amid a spike in poisoning calls to the Mississippi Po…




thehill.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just was reading about that. Damn trumpers won't take the vaccine but they'll down some livestock deworming pills. These people are the dumbest in America.


----------



## printer (Aug 21, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I just was reading about that. Damn trumpers won't take the vaccine but they'll down some livestock deworming pills. These people are the dumbest in America.


"But it was approved by President Trump."


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

printer said:


> "But it was approved by President Trump."


I wish more people would read that and say “ exactly”.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 21, 2021)

Good riddance.










Outspoken conservative radio host Phil Valentine dies after battling COVID-19


Longtime conservative talk radio host Phil Valentine has died from COVID-19.




www.newschannel5.com


----------



## printer (Aug 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Good riddance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"See, the Chinese engineered the virus to take out God-loving Americans. Not those Demo-rats and RINOs."


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 21, 2021)

printer said:


> "See, the Chinese engineered the virus to take out God-loving Americans. Not those Demo-rats and RINOs."


Which explains the very low vax rate among Repugs. It's like that burning duck meme earlier today.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 22, 2021)

I've had my first shot. Australia has been behind in the vaccine roll outs (The race) due to small supply thanks to a dickhead of a Prime Minister. Delta has been a surprise for places that have done well so far tackling Covid. Cannot wait to get the 2nd shot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Aug 22, 2021)

Lucky Luke said:


> I've had my first shot. Australia has been behind in the vaccine roll outs (The race) due to small supply thanks to a dickhead of a Prime Minister. Delta has been a surprise for places that have done well so far tackling Covid. Cannot wait to get the 2nd shot.


I was at the back of the line here in the States so I had to wait. I was still able to get my first shot on May 18th.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 23, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I was at the back of the line here in the States so I had to wait. I was still able to get my first shot on May 18th.


And I was happy to wait for American , European and UK to gets shots in first. My state hasn't had a Covid transmission in about 500 days and Australia has done well. But Delta is threatening to over run Sydney and Melbourne so its only a matter of time till it gets here.
But our PM didn't order enough off everybody like some countries did and didn't back Pfizer early on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Aug 23, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/coronavirus-vaccine-pfizer-approval-1361ff61d06b815652a08a7cc0683a72


> The Pentagon immediately announced it will press ahead with plans to require members of the military to get the vaccine as the U.S., and the world, battle the extra-contagious delta variant.
> 
> The formula made by Pfizer and its German partner BioNTech now carries the strongest endorsement from the Food and Drug Administration, which has never before had so much evidence to judge a shot’s safety. More than 200 million Pfizer doses have been administered in the U.S. — and hundreds of millions more worldwide — under special emergency provisions since December.
> 
> ...


----------



## mooray (Aug 23, 2021)

ITH THTILL EKTHPERIMENTHOL!!!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

for all those who said they were waiting for this?..time to roll your sleeve up of the hand you don't write with.









FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine


FDA approved the first COVID-19 vaccine, now marketed as Comirnaty, for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older.




www.fda.gov





i don't like the brand name; it needs to roll off the tongue.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

dead at 36. Alabama. leaves wife and 3 children behind due to* what they heard i*n their social circles and social media.











Though young and healthy, unvaccinated father dies of COVID


MONTGOMERY, Ala. (AP) — Healthy and in their 30s, Christina and Josh Tidmore figured they were low-risk for COVID-19. With conflicting viewpoints about whether to get vaccinated against the virus filling their social media feeds and social circles, they decided to wait.




apnews.com





You don’t know who to believe,”Christina said.

ummmmm, the scientists instead of your FB friends would be a start.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

property manager told everyone yesterday were back to masks in the building.

we're going back folks because the unvaccinated.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4971068


i ordered a cute holder for my vacc card. it's completely waterproof heavy duty plastic with a zip strip on top. it'll look great on my lanyard.

it's actually a great way to start shaming people- just wear it because the CDC 'honor system' isn't fvcking working. i don't care if i look like a tool either..it may save someone's life..bet you they are going to start requiring them so why be last?


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> dead at 36. Alabama. leaves wife and 3 children behind due to* what they heard i*n their social circles and social media.
> 
> View attachment 4971728
> 
> ...


Yeah but PJ and DaFreak say we're not supposed to put real names and real faces to real stories, or look at really overwhelmed hospitals where people with other emergencies are getting really screwed because of our really cool rights from mouth slavery. Instead we're supposed to put a really low percentage to it. Do you think you could get in contact with the wife and tell her not to worry because the odds of anyone dying are really low? Oh wait, that happened already.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 24, 2021)

mooray said:


> Yeah but PJ and DaFreak say we're not supposed to put real names and real faces to real stories, or look at really overwhelmed hospitals where people with other emergencies are getting really screwed because of our really cool rights from mouth slavery. Instead we're supposed to put a really low percentage to it. Do you think you could get in contact with the wife and tell her not to worry because the odds of anyone dying are really low? Oh wait, that happened already.


i liked this but i'm also confused since it's PJ and Dafreak.


----------



## mooray (Aug 24, 2021)

I think they're the downplayers.


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

*Florida doctors urge unvaccinated to get shots: 'It's the worst it's ever been right now'*
A group of Florida doctors on Monday gathered outside a medical office to urge unvaccinated individuals to get the coronavirus vaccine as the delta variant has led to a statewide surge in COVID-19 cases.

Most of the more than 70 physicians at the gathering work for the Jupiter Medical Center and the Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center, The Palm Beach Post reported.

"It's the worst it's ever been right now," neurologist Robin Kass told the Post at the gathering. "And I just think that nobody realizes that."

The doctors appealed to the community they serve, asking the residents to believe the doctors who have taken care of them for years.
"If you identify with one of these doctors up here, we've cared for your family and you've listened to us then, the time really is now [to get vaccinated]," the organizer of the event, neurologist Jennifer Buczyner, said.

The state has 53 percent of its population fully vaccinated against the virus but has still begun postponing elective surgeries again due to the rise in cases straining resources.

"If you're having back pain ... or cancer removal, is that really elective?" David Lickstein, a plastic surgeon and the chief of surgery at Jupiter Medical Center, said.








Florida doctors urge unvaccinated to get shots: ‘It’s the worst it’s ever been right now’


A group of Florida doctors on Monday gathered outside a medical office to urge unvaccinated individuals to get the coronavirus vaccine as the delta variant has led to a statewide surge in…




thehill.com


----------



## Slim Piggens (Aug 24, 2021)

I wonder if the poster “DaFunk“ is associated with dafunkselections.com ?


----------



## printer (Aug 24, 2021)

Slim Piggens said:


> I wonder if the poster “DaFunk“ is associated with dafunkselections.com ?


We can only hope.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

WOW










Florida woman stabs family and drowns her own baby in anti-COVID bathtub 'baptism' gone wrong: report


On Tuesday, The Daily Beast reported that a woman in South Florida stabbed her husband and daughter and drowned her baby in a bathtub in an anti-COVID "baptism" ritual."Miami-Dade police believe the incident ... was the result of a mental health crisis," reported the Daily Beast's Cheyenne...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

There is a horse dewormer shortage in Oklahoma LOL.


----------



## printer (Aug 25, 2021)

*Delta to impose $200 surcharge on unvaccinated employees in health care plan*
Delta Air Lines will require unvaccinated employees to get tested for COVID-19 each week and wear a mask in all indoor settings, the company announced in an internal memo Wednesday.

The airline will also subject unvaccinated employees enrolled in the company’s healthcare plan to a $200 monthly surcharge, and revoke COVID-19 pay protection for those who are not vaccinated. 

Delta’s vaccination push comes after the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) gave full approval to the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine Monday, a move that was expected to trigger new vaccine requirements.

“I know some of you may be taking a wait and see approach, or waiting for full FDA approval. With this week’s announcement that the FDA has granted full approval for the Pfizer vaccine, the time for you to get vaccinated is now,” Delta CEO Ed Bastian told employees in a company memo Wednesday.








Delta to impose $200 surcharge on unvaccinated employees in health care plan


Delta Air Lines will require unvaccinated employees to get tested for COVID-19 each week and wear a mask in all indoor settings, the company announced in an internal memo Wednesday.The airline will…




thehill.com


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno it's close as to which is crazier.








California dad killed his kids over QAnon and 'serpent DNA' conspiracy theories, feds allege


Authorities say Matthew Taylor Coleman confessed to murdering his two young children in Mexico and told investigators he thought they would "grow into monsters."




www.nbcnews.com





but all courtesy of Donald J Trump.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There is a horse dewormer shortage in Oklahoma LOL.


i hope that shit plugs up their asses so tight they'll feel like they're shitting a football and ER isn't going to help pull it out or dewormer poisoning.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 25, 2021)

printer said:


> *Delta to impose $200 surcharge on unvaccinated employees in health care plan*
> Delta Air Lines will require unvaccinated employees to get tested for COVID-19 each week and wear a mask in all indoor settings, the company announced in an internal memo Wednesday.
> 
> The airline will also subject unvaccinated employees enrolled in the company’s healthcare plan to a $200 monthly surcharge, and revoke COVID-19 pay protection for those who are not vaccinated.
> ...


the CDC has allowed the honor system for far too long and look what happened. That announcement was May? and whooooooohooooooooooo!!!! we are headed for the most deadly time in our history 4thQTR 2021; it's August and masks are back in our building mandatory.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> There is a horse dewormer shortage in Oklahoma LOL.


That does not surprise me at all. When I was working in central Oklahoma with cancer patients for 2 years I had a number of them taking dog dewormer for an alternative treatment to chemo or radiation. There is a some Oklahoma doctor out there with quite a devout following and reputation that has made quite an impression on them Okies. They sware by the shit .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

Vaccination Status May Be Considered To Get ICU Beds in Dallas soon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Vaccination Status May Be Considered To Get ICU Beds in Dallas soon.


the priority for medical attention has the antivax retards up in arms. i guess they know its not a hoax


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

Looking like they will be recommending a booster 6 months after vaccination.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 25, 2021)

Arkansas jail caught experimenting on prisoners with conspiracy theorists' favorite new COVID drug: report


A jail doctor has been caught using cow and horse pills to treat COVID-19 on incarcerated people, the Daily Beast reported Wednesday. Concern was piqued when a Facebook conversation about conspiracy theorists' new favorite drug ivermectin was being discussed in a group. At one point, a doctor...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 25, 2021)

So looks like the statistics are proving the vaccine only increases your chance of not ending up in ICU by 1%, so if you got the first ever mass produced mRNA vaccine that went through practically no trials your officially retarded


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4972444


Well, it's for mammals after all. The issue seems to be people the in the USA with a poor education that cannot do math, so they take the whole tube. Even still, it seems very well tolerated since from the reports I read all of the calls to the hotline reported only mild symptoms. After all, the medicine is on the WHO's list of essential medicines (for humans). Anyways I digress. It is preferrable to get this medication from a doctor...


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> the priority for medical attention has the antivax retards up in arms. i guess they know its not a hoax


It's not enough to threaten them with loss of livelihood, and non-essential activities, it's best to deny them care. LOL is this like some joke reality I am living in run by a bunch of evil clowns? People like you suck. The virus with a survival rate of 99% globally requires this? Get real.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Well, it's for mammals after all. The issue seems to be people the in the USA with a poor education that cannot do math, so they take the whole tube. Even still, it seems very well tolerated since from the reports I read all of the calls to the hotline reported only mild symptoms. After all, the medicine is on the WHO's list of essential medicines (for humans). Anyways I digress. It is preferrable to get this medication from a doctor...





conservative said:


> It's not enough to threaten them with loss of livelihood, and non-essential activities, it's best to deny them care. LOL is this like some joke reality I am living in run by a bunch of evil clowns? People like you suck. The virus with a survival rate of 99% globally requires this? Get real.


An actual conservative would not stoop to vomiting Repug big lie alt-fact propaganda.


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Looking like they will be recommending a booster 6 months after vaccination.


Will you be getting all the boosters? Some people I know can't wait to get booster after booster. They are salivating at the thought of boosters because it means they won't be afraid any more.


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> An actual conservative would not stoop to vomiting Repug big lie alt-fact propaganda.


Which big lie alt fact would that be?


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Which big lie alt fact would that be?


1) that ivermectin is not wildly inappropriate to treat Covid, first post. It reads like youre endorsing it, or that any honest physician would prescribe it for anything other than the indicated parasites.








Serious adverse reactions associated with ivermectin: A systematic pharmacovigilance study in sub-Saharan Africa and in the rest of the World


Author summary Ivermectin is a drug used worldwide for various indications: onchocerciasis, lymphatic filariasis, strongyloidiasis, human sarcoptic scabies, acarodermatitis and rosacea. In the early 1990s, it was discovered that ivermectin could induce severe encephalopathies in some patients...




journals.plos.org





2) that fools who will not vax up on ideological grounds, thus jamming the spokes of our strained medical network, still have equal entitlement to care. It is not a cruel joke alt-reality. it is the only sensible response to sociioeconomic saboteurs, which is what antivax like yourself categorically are.

You are propagating MAGAtardery. This marks you as a vector of the Big Lie . Were our society not so weakened by the autocratic maneuverings of That Man, you would be cleft from the herd for your dangerous behavior.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> 1) Most physicians will prescribe absolutely nothing to treat COVID itself...
> 
> But some evidence of help...
> 
> ...


No. This merely illustrates the depth of your delusion as commanded by the orange autocrat and his startling thirty million* deluded sycophants. Have you forgotten the sundered families and forced hysterectomies? Genocide is the sole province of MAGA worshippers.

It is ironic to read a poorly-concealed MAGA call someone else a tyrant. Clinically this is known as projection, and it has been a standard ploy of Repugs for the last twenty years, and blatantly for the last five.


*A conservative estimate.


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. This merely illustrates the depth of your delusion as commanded by the orange autocrat and his startling thirty million deluded sycophants. Have you forgotten the sundered families and forced hysterectomies? Genocide is the sole province of MAGA worshippers.
> 
> It is ironic to read a poorly-concealed MAGA call someone else a tyrant. Clinically this is known as projection, and it has been a standard ploy of Repugs for the last twenty years, and blatantly for the last five.


Once again no evidence just a poorly worded word salad. Get a life bud, and an education.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> The virus with a survival rate of 99% globally requires this? Get real.


So 1% of 7 billion is 70 million dead. We're currently at a hair under 4.5M dead. Hmm, quite a few more are gonna die then.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Once again no evidence just a poorly worded word salad. Get a life bud, and an education.


Evidence of what? It is a fact that Ivermectin hasn't been approved by the FDA for treating Covid. This requires no evidence, it's a simple fact.


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

shimbob said:


> So 1% of 7 billion is 70 million dead. We're currently at a hair under 4.5M dead. Hmm, quite a few more are gonna die then.


Every year, just like any endemic virus...


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Evidence of what? It is a fact that Ivermectin hasn't been approved by the FDA for treating Covid. This requires no evidence, it's a simple fact.


Strawman. When did we talk about FDA? Get a clue bud.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Every year, just like any endemic virus...


Holy shit. 70M dead every year? The flu only killed 300-600k worldwide in 2019. Sounds like covid is way worst.


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

shimbob said:


> Holy shit. 70M dead every year? The flu only killed 300-600k worldwide in 2019. Sounds like covid is way worst.


Actually, the flu in its' worst season killed up to 600k in USA alone.

But whatever man, facts are what you want them to be.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 25, 2021)

conservative said:


> Actually, the flu in its' worst season killed up to 600k in USA alone.
> 
> But whatever man, facts are what you want them to be.


"The World Health Organization estimates that worldwide, annual influenza epidemics result in about 3-5 million cases of severe illness and about 250,000 to 500,000 deaths."
Indeed.


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

shimbob said:


> "The World Health Organization estimates that worldwide, annual influenza epidemics result in about 3-5 million cases of severe illness and about 250,000 to 500,000 deaths."
> Indeed.


It is estimated that 0.001 percent to 0.007 percent of the world’s population died of respiratory complications associated with (H1N1)pdm09 virus infection during the first 12 months the virus circulated.

Let's be conservative 6,000,000,000 people * average of 0.004???? The answer for the poorly educated is 24 million.









2009 H1N1 Pandemic


A summary of key events of the 2009 H1N1 pandemic and the CDC's response activities between April 2009 and April 2010.




www.cdc.gov





k.


----------



## shimbob (Aug 25, 2021)

OK, so only 3 times as many people will die of covid than the flu?


----------



## conservative (Aug 25, 2021)

No, because unlike influenza we do have mostly effective treatments.



https://ivmmeta.com/



But continue to be afraid, I hear it is good for longevity to constantly be in flight or fight mode. lol


----------



## conservative (Aug 26, 2021)

God, I hope with all my being that you all that are vaccinated or not are not in complications. But if you are, why should you be denied potentially life saving medicine? You might need it! I love you guys.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 26, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Evidence of what? It is a fact that Ivermectin hasn't been approved by the FDA for treating Covid. This requires no evidence, it's a simple fact.


Neither has the vaccine ahha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> Once again no evidence just a poorly worded word salad. Get a life bud, and an education.


Please tell me about your education.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 26, 2021)

Best wishes to Kyle Rittenhouse's attorney who is unresponsive and on a ventilator with Covid. Hope somebody de-worms him soon.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> Will you be getting all the boosters? Some people I know can't wait to get booster after booster. They are salivating at the thought of boosters because it means they won't be afraid any more.



Eat your dewormer and shut the fuck up Qtard.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> So looks like the statistics are proving the vaccine only increases your chance of not ending up in ICU by 1%, so if you got the first ever mass produced mRNA vaccine that went through practically no trials your officially retarded


It’s funny to watch a chimp analyzing statistics.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> Well, it's for mammals after all. The issue seems to be people the in the USA with a poor education that cannot do math, so they take the whole tube. Even still, it seems very well tolerated since from the reports I read all of the calls to the hotline reported only mild symptoms. After all, the medicine is on the WHO's list of essential medicines (for humans). Anyways I digress. It is preferrable to get this medication from a doctor...


You should double up your dosage.

Getting neutered might be a good idea too.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> No, because unlike influenza we do have mostly effective treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triple up your dosage. It will be good for humanity.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s funny to watch a chimp analyzing statistics.


Especially when it is flat out Death Cult trolling bullshit.

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7034e5.htm?s_cid=mm7034e5_w


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

Fitness trainer declined vaccine. These photos show the extent of his Covid battle









Colorado fitness trainer declined vaccine. Stunning photos show what happened to him - CNN Video


Colorado fitness coach Bill Phillips is urging others to get the Covid-19 vaccine after ending up in the emergency room and losing 70 pounds fighting for his life from coronavirus. CNN affiliate KUSA reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> the vaccine only increases your chance of not ending up in ICU by 1%


oh look a mentally retarded person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> It's not enough to threaten them with loss of livelihood, and non-essential activities, it's best to deny them care. LOL is this like some joke reality I am living in run by a bunch of evil clowns? People like you suck. The virus with a survival rate of 99% globally requires this? Get real.


since it's so survivable you antivax retards should stop going to the hospital when you get it. you'll be fine 99% of the time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> Will you be getting all the boosters? Some people I know can't wait to get booster after booster. They are salivating at the thought of boosters because it means they won't be afraid any more.


i guess that's better than being forever afraid of a vaccine that your grandma wasnt scared of


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

Bublonichronic said:


> Neither has the vaccine ahha


you sure about that microdick


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> Strawman. When did we talk about FDA? Get a clue bud.


It is clueless to ask for evidence that an objective fact is true. The FDA has not authorized the use of Ivermectin. This is simple, obvious and does not require proof. 



conservative said:


> Actually, the flu in its' worst season killed up to 600k in USA alone.
> 
> But whatever man, facts are what you want them to be.


Hospitals across the country have never been filled up like they are today. This too is an objective fact. Your analogy comparing Covid to the flu fails due to the scale and severity of the Coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2021)

tRUmptards will soon be dying en masse in Florida, do you think they are tired of all the winning? I look at this as a positive step toward ridding this country of tRUmpism.










Survey: 68 Florida Hospitals Have Less Than 48 Hours Worth Of Oxygen


The Florida Hospital Association is sounding the alarm, saying a survey shows 68 hospitals have less than a 48-hour supply of oxygen. Hospitals are using three to four times as much oxygen as they were before




www.wmfe.org


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2021)

conservative said:


> No, because unlike influenza we do have mostly effective treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FDA has not approved Ivermectin for treatment of Covid.

Why is that?


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 26, 2021)

Welp. Today is my day I guess. I am begrudgingly getting the J&J shot this afternoon


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Welp. Today is my day I guess. I am begrudgingly getting the J&J shot this afternoon


Why "begrudgingly"? I would think someone would be eager to take such a simple step to protect oneself as well as others


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Welp. Today is my day I guess. I am begrudgingly getting the J&J shot this afternoon


It was either that or quit your part time job at baskin robbins, eh


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 26, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> It was either that or quit your part time job at baskin robbins, eh



actually I’m a temp there. I could only name off 19 of the flavors so they haven’t given me the 20 hour position yet.


----------



## LindaMD56 (Aug 26, 2021)

No, every vaccine that I have ever taken even as a child gave me whatever it was I was taking the shot for. I got the measles, mumps, chicken pox, and the flu only when I had the flu shot. I don't trust it. First they say all you would have to do is take one now they want you to take multiple shots. I think my immune system does not need that kind of boost.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> No, every vaccine that I have ever taken even as a child gave me whatever it was I was taking the shot for. I got the measles, mumps, chicken pox, and the flu only when I had the flu shot. I don't trust it. First they say all you would have to do is take one now they want you to take multiple shots. I think my immune system does not need that kind of boost.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> No, every vaccine that I have ever taken even as a child gave me whatever it was I was taking the shot for. I got the measles, mumps, chicken pox, and the flu only when I had the flu shot. I don't trust it. First they say all you would have to do is take one now they want you to take multiple shots. I think my immune system does not need that kind of boost.


you have an immune system!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Aug 26, 2021)

Another mouth slave. Masks are bad for you.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Welp. Today is my day I guess. I am begrudgingly getting the J&J shot this afternoon


Good shit, glad to see it.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Why "begrudgingly"? I would think someone would be eager to take such a simple step to protect oneself as well as others


I just have mixed emotions about the whole thing. In the military I went through a cattle line of vaccines in boot camp way back then. The cherry on top is the peanut butter shot at the end lol.

Never been opposed to vaccines, I was always of the mind those at risk should be vaccinated or remain self isolated. At my age and in my health the numbers never became the apocalyptic prophecy once feared and headline stories about extremely isolated instances never really swayed my thinking. If anything the more data available over time has made me less fearful of covid or any of its variants.

I’m getting the vaccine because I travel internationally frequently and am running in to issues. Baskin Robins interns are coveted in Europe and Latin America as well


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> No, every vaccine that I have ever taken even as a child gave me whatever it was I was taking the shot for. I got the measles, mumps, chicken pox, and the flu only when I had the flu shot. I don't trust it. First they say all you would have to do is take one now they want you to take multiple shots. I think my immune system does not need that kind of boost.


They now have a wonderful immunogen against eating shit and dying. With your unique response, I cant recommend it highly enough.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 26, 2021)

I don't have a problem with this.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

Who wants to have employees getting sick and being unreliable because they are radicalized to not get vaccinated or be safe during a pandemic?

That has real world costs for employers.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Why "begrudgingly"? I would think someone would be eager to take such a simple step to protect oneself as well as others


Isnt it "grudgingly"?


----------



## LindaMD56 (Aug 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> They now have a wonderful immunogen against eating shit and dying. With your unique response, I cant recommend it highly enough.


I didn't Realize that this "question" was put here that people could be nasty to each other. Everybody has their own opinion and everybody has a right to their own opinion. I don't like being told to eat s*** and die.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> No, every vaccine that I have ever taken even as a child gave me whatever it was I was taking the shot for. I got the measles, mumps, chicken pox, and the flu only when I had the flu shot. I don't trust it. First they say all you would have to do is take one now they want you to take multiple shots. I think my immune system does not need that kind of boost.


----------



## LindaMD56 (Aug 26, 2021)

Wow such hate


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> Wow such hate


welcome to politics fake MD.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> I just have mixed emotions about the whole thing. In the military I went through a cattle line of vaccines in boot camp way back then. The cherry on top is the peanut butter shot at the end lol.
> 
> Never been opposed to vaccines, I was always of the mind those at risk should be vaccinated or remain self isolated. At my age and in my health the numbers never became the apocalyptic prophecy once feared and headline stories about extremely isolated instances never really swayed my thinking. If anything the more data available over time has made me less fearful of covid or any of its variants.
> 
> I’m getting the vaccine because I travel internationally frequently and am running in to issues. Baskin Robins interns are coveted in Europe and Latin America as well


I get emotional responses, but this is a time to apply reason. I'm glad you chose as you did. One less person who might inadvertently kill others.


----------



## Beehive (Aug 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Welp. Today is my day I guess. I am begrudgingly getting the J&J shot this afternoon


Coward.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Coward.


it's only sore for a day or so.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> Wow such hate


I legitimately hate potential murderers who hide behind implied traitriot sentiment. Your filthy poopoolips crotchfester twatriotistic death cult propaganda has no place in a free society, or even this backwater of social media.

"Here lies an innocent 85-year-old who died so a complete fool could claim to exercise the ugly parody of self-determination" This could be your legacy, and you would never even know right up until you hear yourself sentenced to Hell on a court date NONE of us will ditch.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Coward.


Murder advocate. Sorry, all out of creative obscenity right now.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> welcome to politics fake MD.


Ivermectin in 

3
2
1


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> I didn't Realize that this "question" was put here that people could be nasty to each other. Everybody has their own opinion and everybody has a right to their own opinion. I don't like being told to eat s*** and die.




Opinions are bullshit.

Especially when they are built up off of (or indistinguishable from) lying death cult trolls posts.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Ivermectin in
> 
> 3
> 2
> 1


me thinks plutonium is back.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> it's only sore for a day or so.


That's what I told the serving wench at Ye Raven


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> me thinks plutonium is back.


 She was sort of hot.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 26, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> She was sort of hot.


I’d forgotten about that gif. It’s so bad lol


----------



## printer (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> I didn't Realize that this "question" was put here that people could be nasty to each other. Everybody has their own opinion and everybody has a right to their own opinion. I don't like being told to eat s*** and die.


The question was not put there to let people be nasty to each other. But after 6,200 replies, 300+ pages, countless dead or maimed by the virus, enough information of the benefits of taking the vaccine, 6,000,000,000 doses served (a far cry from the 300 billion hamburgers McDonald's sold though), a few people get testy at times. Mind you most of the ones that have answered a negative to the question have been rather argumentative about it. Just the way things have developed over the last year and a half.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 26, 2021)

printer said:


> The question was not put there to let people be nasty to each other. But after 6,200 replies, 300+ pages, countless dead or maimed by the virus, enough information of the benefits of taking the vaccine, 6,000,000,000 doses served (a far cry from the 300 billion hamburgers McDonald's sold though), a few people get testy at times. Mind you most of the ones that have answered a negative to the question have been rather argumentative about it. Just the way things have developed over the last year and a half.


well said.
Sad it needs to be said again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> I didn't Realize that this "question" was put here that people could be nasty to each other. Everybody has their own opinion and everybody has a right to their own opinion. I don't like being told to eat s*** and die.


Eat shit and die:^)


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> Wow such hate


Eat shit and die.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2021)

LindaMD56 said:


> Wow such hate


trumplovers against hate :^D


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 26, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Coward.



Texan!


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 26, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Texan!



Ouch.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 27, 2021)

the grim reaper is nigh:








Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19


His pregnant wife said this week that the hospital was "out of options" for her husband.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the grim reaper is nigh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess the rest of us will have to raise his kid and fuck his wife for him now


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2021)

he got rid of his worms though before he died!









A police captain who refused the vaccine and took the anti-parasitic ivermectin to combat COVID-19 dies from the virus


Captain Joe Manning of the Wayne County Sheriff's Office took the anti-parasitic ivermectin - often used to deworm horses - as a COVID-19 cure.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## mooray (Aug 28, 2021)

To a republican, death is better than agreeing with a democrat. 

Don't be a republican, or do, works out fine either way.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 28, 2021)

I had been so careful before being vaccinated, and even after, but I ended up catching it when I had a guy come in to install my new ISP a few months ago. I never went to the hospital-the vaccines did their job-but I was the sickest I've ever been for a solid 2 weeks and I'm no where near back to 100% even now. Since i'm immunocompromised, I was able to sign up for a 3rd dose of Moderna this Wednesday. I'm pretty sure I'd be a statistic if I hadn't been vaccinated. I think 3 doses will be the norm for everyone, the results of the Israeli study for 3 doses are pretty impressive. I think one thing that Covid will teach a lot of people is that depression is absolutely tied to inflammation and nothing increases inflammation like Covid. Post Covid my arthritis is twice as bad as before.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I had been so careful before being vaccinated, and even after, but I ended up catching it when I had a guy come in to install my new ISP a few months ago. I never went to the hospital-the vaccines did their job-but I was the sickest I've ever been for a solid 2 weeks and I'm no where near back to 100% even now. Since i'm immunocompromised, I was able to sign up for a 3rd dose of Moderna this Wednesday. I'm pretty sure I'd be a statistic if I hadn't been vaccinated. I think 3 doses will be the norm for everyone, the results of the Israeli study for 3 doses are pretty impressive. I think one thing that Covid will teach a lot of people is that depression is absolutely tied to inflammation and nothing increases inflammation like Covid. Post Covid my arthritis is twice as bad as before.


 Are you immuno-comprimised from your arthritis medication?


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

*Antidepressant fluvoxamine can save COVID-19 patients, McMaster-led research shows*
An inexpensive oral antidepressant can save the lives of COVID-19 patients and cut hospital admissions by up to 30 per cent, says a study co-led by McMaster University. 

McMaster researcher Ed Mills and his team treated 738 randomly selected Brazilian COVID-19 patients with fluvoxamine, while another 733 received a placebo, between Jan. 20 and Aug. 6 of this year. 

Every patient receiving fluvoxamine during the trial is tracked for 28 days to determine their health outcomes and if they still need hospital treatment. 
Researchers found about a 30-per-cent reduction in events among those receiving fluvoxamine compared to those who did not. 
The fluvoxamine trial formed part of the larger TOGETHER Trial that started in May 2020, aiming to test potential COVID-19 treatments in a community setting. 

TOGETHER Trial scientists tested eight drugs, including hydroxychloroquine, metformin, kaletra and ivermectin, but only fluvoxamine had a positive effect on COVID-19. 

“Fluvoxamine is the only treatment that, if administered early, can prevent COVID-19 from becoming a life-threatening illness,” said Mills, co-principal investigator for the TOGETHER Trial and a professor of McMaster’s Department of Health Research Methods, Evidence, and Impact. “It could be one of our most powerful weapons against the virus and its effectiveness is one of the most important discoveries we have made since the pandemic began.

“In addition, this cheap, easily-accessible pill is a massive boon to public health, both in Canada and internationally, allowing hospitals to avoid expensive and sometimes risky treatments.” 

Costing about $4 per 10-day course, fluvoxamine could be a game-changer for poorer countries with low vaccination rates and lacking access to more advanced COVID-19 therapies, Mills said. 

Fluvoxamine has been used since the 1990s and its safety profile is well-known. It was identified early in the pandemic for its potential to reduce cytokine storms — severe immune responses to COVID-19 that can cause potentially lethal organ damage. 

Joining McMaster’s scientists in the TOGETHER Trial were researchers from the CardResearch Cardiologia Assistencial e de Pesquisa LTDA in Brazil. 

The researchers will soon submit their findings to a medical journal for peer review. They have also submitted their research to the U.S.-based National Institutes of Health and the World Health Organization. 








Antidepressant fluvoxamine can save COVID-19 patients, McMaster-led research shows


The inexpensive oral antidepressant can cut hospital admissions by up to 30 per cent, says a study co-led by researcher Ed Mills.




brighterworld.mcmaster.ca


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 28, 2021)

Another one bites the dust.










Anti-masker Caleb Wallace dies after organizing 'Freedom Defenders' against COVID mandates: report


One of the leaders of the anti-mask movement in Texas has reportedly died from COVID-19 complications.Jessica Wallace, the wife of anti-masker Caleb Wallace, announced the death of her husband on the Go Fund Me page she set up after he was intubated."Caleb has peacefully passed on. He will...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## printer (Aug 28, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, covid gave him a peaceful passage. How much better does it get?


----------



## RBGene (Aug 29, 2021)

"No one gets out alive."
enjoy your trip.
"are you going to pass that this way?"
It's not nice to fool Mother Nature.
Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)

RBGene said:


> "No one gets out alive."
> enjoy your trip.
> "are you going to pass that this way?"
> It's not nice to fool Mother Nature.
> Have a Blessed Day.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

Should have dewormed LOL.










Outspoken anti-vax radio host Marc Bernier died after three-week battle with COVID-19: report


Yet another prominent conservative media voice has succumbed to coronavirus after arguing against public health measures like masks and vaccines. WNDB radio announced on Saturday night that anti-vax radio host Marc Bernier had passed away. After Bernier was hospitalized three weeks ago...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

printer said:


> *Antidepressant fluvoxamine can save COVID-19 patients, McMaster-led research shows*
> An inexpensive oral antidepressant can save the lives of COVID-19 patients and cut hospital admissions by up to 30 per cent, says a study co-led by McMaster University.
> 
> McMaster researcher Ed Mills and his team treated 738 randomly selected Brazilian COVID-19 patients with fluvoxamine, while another 733 received a placebo, between Jan. 20 and Aug. 6 of this year.
> ...


It should be promoted to the Trumpers as the next ivermectin or HCQ, it might even work, but the main thing is it will pacify the Trumpers and make them docile...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Should have dewormed LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are dying like flies from their own lies.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

*What Full FDA Approval Of The Pfizer Vaccine Means*





This week, the FDA granted full approval to the Pfizer vaccine. Will that make a difference for vaccine-hesitant Americans? Dr. Irwin Redlener, founding director of the National Center for Disaster Preparedness at Columbia University and a MSNBC Public Health Analyst, joined NBC’s Joshua Johnson to discuss the process behind full FDA approval and its possible impact on vaccination rates.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 29, 2021)

*Florida radio host who called himself ‘Mr Anti-Vax’ dies of Covid-19*


----------



## Cycad (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't really doubt that I will catch this thing sooner or later. I'm double vaccinated but I will get a booster shot of any vaccine as soon as I can. I suspect it will end up as Flu#2, have to take a shot every year which I suspect will be the regular flu shot combined with the C-19 shot. Okay. I don't want the flu either, I had a terrible case of it when I was 12. so I take the flu jab every year. Last year I was not in time and of course I got the flu whic was quite unpleasant... but I am inoculated against pneumonia so had no complications. So besides the vaccine, make sure you're protected against pneumonia, a disease that can kill you and rides on the coat tails of flu and Covid-19.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 29, 2021)

1989cheese said:


> all these idiots taking the vaccine .. good riddance ;D


The actual idiots are the ones posting antivax lies like yourself. You are the opposite of a patriot. 

The antonym of patriot is traitor. Not a good look.


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 29, 2021)

1989cheese said:


> all these idiots taking the vaccine .. good riddance ;D


This one goes out to all you anti-vaccine nuts.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 29, 2021)

Eh, guess we will see who is right regarding...following science and medicine. 

In terms of personal freedom, and guess we will leave it up to individuals, quite a few are starting to want the freedom to not have the anti Vax crowd around. Just sick of dealing with yalls shit. So, businesses can choose, who do they want as customers. We don't want to frequent a place full of germy folks. I wouldn't want to put my employees in a spot where they get sick. Not going to risk the rest of the employees for one dude claiming drinking horse medicine is just as good as science. My guess is the horse crew isn't bringing a super advanced and unique skill set to bear.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I had been so careful before being vaccinated, and even after, but I ended up catching it when I had a guy come in to install my new ISP a few months ago. I never went to the hospital-the vaccines did their job-but I was the sickest I've ever been for a solid 2 weeks and I'm no where near back to 100% even now. Since i'm immunocompromised, I was able to sign up for a 3rd dose of Moderna this Wednesday. I'm pretty sure I'd be a statistic if I hadn't been vaccinated. I think 3 doses will be the norm for everyone, the results of the Israeli study for 3 doses are pretty impressive. I think one thing that Covid will teach a lot of people is that depression is absolutely tied to inflammation and nothing increases inflammation like Covid. Post Covid my arthritis is twice as bad as before.


I hope you fell better soon Ruromo! I don’t take it but a colleague of mine swears by drinking a cup of turmeric tea for her health every morning . Congrats on getting the 3rd shot. I could tell by an image I saw that the 3rd shot really works well. I saw it in a women’s lymphatic system working from her shoulder to the arm pit . Like this. The vaccine so awesome, so glad your still with us! Have a nice day.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)

1989cheese said:


> all these idiots taking the vaccine .. good riddance ;D


When they’re hooking you up to a ventilator you’ll be begging for the vaccine. Just like all the other losers.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> When they’re hooking you up to a ventilator you’ll be begging for the vaccine. Just like all the other losers.


If this new player has any sort of consistent ideology, he(?) will not be using the hospitals when he becomes inevitably and gravely ill.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)

The good news. He’s an 8-1 odds on favourite in next years Preakness. 

Man Hospitalized After Taking Livestock Feed Store Ivermectin For COVID








Man Hospitalized After Taking Livestock Ivermectin From Feed Store For COVID-19


At least one individual has been hospitalized in Mississippi after injecting ivermectin intended for treating worms in livestock, the Mississippi State Department of Health revealed today.




www.mississippifreepress.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

there is an article in the lancet that says there may be a legitimate use in the treatment of covid, but only in certain cases and under certain conditions. it also says that there was a slight decrease in viral loading, and less incidence of hyposmia (loss of the sense of smell), that there was no difference in nasal swabs between people given invermectin and those who had not, and that this was an in vitro (conducted outside of a living being) study, and that in vivo testing was needed.
So how do you go from "there may be some small benefit, but further testing is needed" to "Take a huge dose of this chemical that is intended for animals that outweigh by at least a factor of 4, and more likely, a factor of 10..." ? what logical process leads you to grasp at straws to avoid vaccines that have been administered to more than 5 BILLION people world wide with very, very limited adverse effects?
i have very little faith in the government, but they have absolutley no need to perpetrate huge scams to achieve any shady goals they might have in mind. the government has access to pretty much anything they want access to, and they're the body that inspects food and medicine for purity, not to mention the water supplies of every major city in the country. If they had ulterior motives, they could just carry them out, and who would even know they were doing anything?


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Everyone has their own predetermined bias on this topic. If numerous scientists are willing to risk their economic livelihood over something - it's safe to say they are on to something. The guy who invented the mRNA vaccine says you shouldnt take it - i dont know WHY he would say something like that if he didnt have a good reason to say it


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Everyone has their own predetermined bias on this topic. If numerous scientists are willing to risk their economic livelihood over something - it's safe to say they are on to something. The guy who invented the mRNA vaccine says you shouldnt take it - i dont know WHY he would say something like that if he didnt have a good reason to say it


He didn't say it, and it was a woman and a man working together who "invented" the mRNA vaccines over many years.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Everyone has their own predetermined bias on this topic. If numerous scientists are willing to risk their economic livelihood over something - it's safe to say they are on to something. The guy who invented the mRNA vaccine says you shouldnt take it - i dont know WHY he would say something like that if he didnt have a good reason to say it


Don't take the vaccine then, just shut up and don't bother anybody if you get covid, you obviously know more than the doctors and experts so there would be very little point going to the hospital. Stay home and treat yourself, or head to the nearest feed store, at least you'll die worm free.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He didn't say it, and it was a woman and a man working together who "invented" the mRNA vaccines over many years.


*The inventor of mRNA vaccines said ‘the government is not being transparent about the risks’ of the COVID-19 vaccine after YouTube deleted a video where he discussed potential risks for young adults and teens. *
Dr. Robert Malone, who invented the mRNA technology that’s now being used in the COVID-19 vaccine, said "‘My concern is I know there are risks but we don’t have access to the data,’ Malone said. ‘And so, I am of the opinion that people have the right to decide whether to accept vaccines or not, especially since these are experimental vaccines.’ "


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Everyone has their own predetermined bias on this topic. If numerous scientists are willing to risk their economic livelihood over something - it's safe to say they are on to something. The guy who invented the mRNA vaccine says you shouldnt take it - i dont know WHY he would say something like that if he didnt have a good reason to say it


Good detective work!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> * YouTube deleted a video*


case closed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> *The inventor of mRNA vaccines said ‘the government is not being transparent about the risks’ of the COVID-19 vaccine after YouTube deleted a video where he discussed potential risks for young adults and teens. *
> Dr. Robert Malone, who invented the mRNA technology that’s now being used in the COVID-19 vaccine, said "‘My concern is I know there are risks but we don’t have access to the data,’ Malone said. ‘And so, I am of the opinion that people have the right to decide whether to accept vaccines or not, especially since these are experimental vaccines.’ "


They aren't experimental, they came out of EUA a week ago. Get the jab or get the fucking axe.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Everyone has their own predetermined bias on this topic. If numerous scientists are willing to risk their economic livelihood over something - it's safe to say they are on to something. The guy who invented the mRNA vaccine says you shouldnt take it - i dont know WHY he would say something like that if he didnt have a good reason to say it


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They aren't experimental, they came out of EUA a week ago. Get the jab or get the fucking axe.


Well ANYONE with even a FUNDAMENTAL understanding of vaccinations knows that the JAB actually has nothing to do with COVID.

If you are vaccinated you are not at RISK of infection, unless what you took is NOT actually a VACCINE but something else... which is most likely the case


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> *The inventor of mRNA vaccines said ‘the government is not being transparent about the risks’ of the COVID-19 vaccine after YouTube deleted a video where he discussed potential risks for young adults and teens. *
> Dr. Robert Malone, who invented the mRNA technology that’s now being used in the COVID-19 vaccine, said "‘My concern is I know there are risks but we don’t have access to the data,’ Malone said. ‘And so, I am of the opinion that people have the right to decide whether to accept vaccines or not, especially since these are experimental vaccines.’ "











Myths vs. Facts: Making Sense of COVID-19 Vaccine Misinformation


With so much wrong information circulating, convincing people to get vaccinated has proven a huge challenge




www.bu.edu


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Myths vs. Facts: Making Sense of COVID-19 Vaccine Misinformation
> 
> 
> With so much wrong information circulating, convincing people to get vaccinated has proven a huge challenge
> ...


Yes i know they say that Malone had nothing to do with HUMAN mRNA invention - he helped the FIRST mRNA vaccine - which was used on animals and later developed for humans.

The only time a leftist fact-checker ACTUALLY debunks anything - is when its something leftists made up and pretend that the right wing believe it


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Well ANYONE with even a FUNDAMENTAL understanding of vaccinations knows that the JAB actually has nothing to do with COVID.
> 
> If you are vaccinated you are not at RISK of infection, unless what you took is NOT actually a VACCINE but something else... which is most likely the case


Proof positive.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Yes i know they say that Malone had nothing to do with HUMAN mRNA invention - he helped the FIRST mRNA vaccine - which was used on animals and later developed for humans.
> 
> The only time a leftist fact-checker ACTUALLY debunks anything - is when its something leftists made up and pretend that the right wing believe it


You go girl


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Well ANYONE with even a FUNDAMENTAL understanding of vaccinations knows that the JAB actually has nothing to do with COVID.
> 
> If you are vaccinated you are not at RISK of infection, unless what you took is NOT actually a VACCINE but something else... which is most likely the case


Like I said STFU and don't take the jab, see what happens. We await the results of your "experiment", better than "research". Let's see what happens when the rubber meets the road.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Proof positive.


Proof Positive that all of the media and left wing hysteria is a scam - they want CHILDREN masked - and pretend its about their safety - when a child is 8 times more likely to be shot and killed by an "anti-racist" than they are to die of covid


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

Just eat some dewormer and shut up.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like I said STFU and don't take the jab, see what happens. We await the results of your "experiment", better than "research". Let's see what happens when the rubber meets the road.


I'm not going to take the Jab - because i know what mRNA is lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Proof Positive that all of the media and left wing hysteria is a scam - they want CHILDREN masked - and pretend its about their safety - when a child is 8 times more likely to be shot and killed by an "anti-racist" than they are to die of covid


Goddamn i hate those opposed to racism people


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I hope you fell better soon Ruromo! I don’t take it but a colleague of mine swears by drinking a cup of turmeric tea for her health every morning . Congrats on getting the 3rd shot. I could tell by an image I saw that the 3rd shot really works well. I saw it in a women’s lymphatic system working from her shoulder to the arm pit . Like this. The vaccine so awesome, so glad your still with us! Have a nice day.
> View attachment 4975277


You should NFT that … my fee is 15%


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Proof Positive that all of the media and left wing hysteria is a scam - they want CHILDREN masked - and pretend its about their safety - when a child is 8 times more likely to be shot and killed by an "anti-racist" than they are to die of covid


Do you have a point? Other than the one on your head that's covered in tinfoil.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> I'm not going to take the Jab - because i know what mRNA is lol


Facebook “ Jeenius “


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> I'm not going to take the Jab - because i know what mRNA is lol


I'll give ya a like for that one!


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Do you have a point? Other than the one on your head that's covered in tinfoil.



The point is - the media could have you in the street wearing nothing but a diaper and a tin foil hat & screaming SCIENCE at the top of your lungs - so long as that was the Banker/Establishment instructions for them to make you do


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

Screw him … playing naked pokeman he thinks he earned “ invincibility “ ranking ….

He even hides behind profile. 
Darwin Award winner.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm willing to bet the media could make leftists become HYSTERICAL and VIOLENT over a crackhead resisting arrest and dying from an overdose in police custody. To the point they will worship him like a martyr and make statues of him.

Thats how naive and easily controlled they are. Care to wager?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> I'm not going to take the Jab - because i know what mRNA is lol


We do keep saying that covid will help to solve a lot of America's problems and you are proving the hypothesis. I can see delta taking down many morons and successive waves running through the Greek alphabet and Trumpers like shit through a goose for the next year or two. It's God's punishment for stupidity, he will repeatedly smite fools until they are dead or fucked from covid. By the time November 2022 rolls around you folks will have near fucked yourselves out of existence. Winning.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Your brainwashers said they need to upload and patch a new update to your operating system - because Lambda "variant" is far worse than ABCDelta variants... but slightly worse than K variant

so put out your arm #3872128384332


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 29, 2021)

Figures ….


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> I'm not going to take the Jab - because i know what mRNA is lol


Well since youve cracked the case and told us all about it i guess you can leave now and ho save some other people


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> Figures ….


Yes it takes COURAGE to go against the system when they only people on your side is every Fortune 500 company, the entire mass media, government, bankers and wall street.

they dont stand a CHANCE!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> I'm willing to bet the media could make leftists become HYSTERICAL and VIOLENT over a crackhead resisting arrest and dying from an overdose in police custody. To the point they will worship him like a martyr and make statues of him.
> 
> Thats how naive and easily controlled they are. Care to wager?


I think they ruled that a murder by derek chauvin


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I think they ruled that a murder by derek chauvin


yes the jurors said they felt threatened. will be overturned eventually - everyone knows it was a clown show


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> yes the jurors said they felt threatened. will be overturned eventually - everyone knows it was a clown show


Come back when they overturn it please. Thanks for your help exposing the vaccine hoax! Bye for now


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

I now know why villagers long ago would stone the mentally ill, maybe the practice should be brought back.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Everyone has their own predetermined bias on this topic. If numerous scientists are willing to risk their economic livelihood over something - it's safe to say they are on to something. The guy who invented the mRNA vaccine says you shouldnt take it - i dont know WHY he would say something like that if he didnt have a good reason to say it



https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/08/robert-malone-vaccine-inventor-vaccine-skeptic/619734/

he didn't invent fuck all...he was a researcher, among 100s of researchers...and now hes trying to cash in on something he didn't do


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/08/robert-malone-vaccine-inventor-vaccine-skeptic/619734/
> he didn't invent fuck all...he was a researcher, among 100s of researchers...and now hes trying to cash in on something he didn't do


How does one CASH IN by going against all the people PAYING people for their opinions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> How does one CASH IN by going against all the people PAYING people for their opinions?


Surely a great detective like you hss noticed right wing grifter culture


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Surely a great detective like you hss noticed right wing grifter culture


Being a leftist is a GRIFT

You all literally have the support of nearly every single Fortune 500 company, every western government, every major banking cartel, nearly all of mass media lmaoooooo

self awareness might do you some good!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> How does one CASH IN by going against all the people PAYING people for their opinions?


he's getting attention and recognition from asshats like steve bannon and tucker carlson, probably setting himself up for a book deal, paid appearances, even talks to auditoriums full of mental deficients who believe his bullshit...


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's getting attention and recognition from asshats like steve bannon and tucker carlson, probably setting himself up for a book deal, paid appearances, even talks to auditoriums full of mental deficients who believe his bullshit...


How much does it pay to go on Steve Bannons podcast lol?

Was Galileo trying to CASH in when he went against you all and said the earth revolves around the sun?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Being a leftist is a GRIFT
> 
> You all literally have the support of nearly every single Fortune 500 company, every western government, every major banking cartel, nearly all of mass media lmaoooooo
> 
> self awareness might do you some good!


Funny, i just wake up and go to work


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Funny, i just wake up and go to work


Right - and await for further instructions from your masters on TV


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> How does one CASH IN by going against all the people PAYING people for their opinions?


and just exactly who are "all the people PAYING people for their opinions" ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> How much does it pay to go on Steve Bannons podcast lol?
> 
> Was Galileo trying to CASH in when he went against you all and said the earth revolves around the sun?


I think you get 66% off a mypillow


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Right - and await for further instructions from your masters on TV


my child watches octonauts on tv sometimes. i hope the octonauts are not tied in with all this


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

It isn't difficult - THE ESTABLISHMENT has a narrative, all of the governments, and media follow it to a T.

Example - NUMEROUS scientissts researchers and publications were CENSORED, SUPPRESSED, FIRED, and THREATENED for saying "covid" came from wuhan - with "fact checkers" calling it a LIE and MISINFORMATION

Then the day CHINA meets with AMERICA and makes fun of western leftists on the world stage - suddenly it became FINE to say the virus came from Wuhan - NO NEW FACTS - NO NEW SMOKING GUN ............. all it took for it to become acceptable was the Chinese government CLOWNING the western establishment on the world stage.

And none of the scientists or researchers have had their accounts - jobs - and livelihood RESTORED

Are you all really THIS BLIND?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Right - and await for further instructions from your masters on TV


your masters on tv....who would they be? i don't have cable, i use hulu and netflix for entertainment, and read the news from several different sites daily, AP, Reuters, BBC, al jazeera, snopes, factcheck.com....i don't trust any of them without confirmation from others, they all seem to be coming up with the same stories, with little to no interaction between them...and the story on Malone is that he's full of shit, and looking to be a more important nobody than he actually deserves to be. if you buy into his shit, good luck


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> It isn't difficult - THE ESTABLISHMENT has a narrative, all of the governments, and media follow it to a T.
> 
> Example - NUMEROUS scientissts researchers and publications were CENSORED, SUPPRESSED, FIRED, and THREATENED for saying "covid" came from wuhan - with "fact checkers" calling it a LIE and MISINFORMATION
> 
> ...


what scientists and researchers are you talking about? specifics please? i've been providing links to my information, reciprocate please


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what scientists and researchers are you talking about? specifics please? i've been providing links to my information, reciprocate please


Just a sock/troll roger, this one is like a bad penny.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what scientists and researchers are you talking about? specifics please? i've been providing links to my information, reciprocate please


You have NOT been providing links to anything









Facebook Lifts Ban On Calling Coronavirus Man-Made


The social media giant cited ongoing probes into the roots of the coronavirus.




www.forbes.com





They were instructed by the establishment to BAN numerous virologists, scientists, researchers and publications who said the virus came from WUHAN - they did - never restored the vast majority of their accounts

WHY? because the "establishment" said it was okay to say it since China made fun of them at a meeting

Suddenly all the "FACT CHECKING" was wrong - why? China made fun of them


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> The point is - the media could have you in the street wearing nothing but a diaper and a tin foil hat & screaming SCIENCE at the top of your lungs - so long as that was the Banker/Establishment instructions for them to make you do


Exxon likes you, ignorant.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Are you all really THIS BLIND?


i dont really watch the octonauts too closely


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> Exxon likes you, ignorant.



EXXON promotes far leftist conspiracy theories https://corporate.exxonmobil.com/Sustainability/Environmental-protection/Climate-change


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> EXXON promotes far leftist conspiracy theories https://corporate.exxonmobil.com/Sustainability/Environmental-protection/Climate-change


Ah, the impeachment took your focus and you missed the exxon law suit over global change. like I said. ignorant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> How does one CASH IN by going against all the people PAYING people for their opinions?





rabbita78 said:


> You have NOT been providing links to anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/08/robert-malone-vaccine-inventor-vaccine-skeptic/619734/
thats the only link i provided, because the rest of what i've said is my opinion...which i freely admit is my opinion...you seem to think your statements are more than your opinion...


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

That stoning thing is sounding better by the minute.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

So EXXON has pages on DIVERSITY & INCLUSION - LGBTP- CLIMATE CHANGE

Lets look at their page on White Supremacy


https://corporate.exxonmobil.com/Energy-and-innovation/White-Supremacy


OH WAIT - PAGE NOT FOUND

It's hilarious listening to leftists PRETEND they are fighting the "establishment" when they have accepted EVERY-SINGLE-ESTABLISHMENT-SPONSORED-SOCIAL-CHANGE OVER THE LAST 50 YEARS


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> So EXXON has pages on DIVERSITY & INCLUSION - LGBTP- DIVERSITY and INCLUSION
> 
> Lets look at their page on White Supremacy
> 
> ...


and you promote russian type hype.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> So EXXON has pages on DIVERSITY & INCLUSION - LGBTP- DIVERSITY and INCLUSION
> 
> Lets look at their page on White Supremacy
> 
> ...


You keep going on about leftists like you are some kind of conservative, instead of the delusional racist asshole you really are.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> So EXXON has pages on DIVERSITY & INCLUSION - LGBTP- CLIMATE CHANGE
> 
> Lets look at their page on White Supremacy
> 
> ...


Us exxon loving lefties


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

If his mother had known how he turned out, she would have strangled him with the umbilical cord.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Us exxon loving lefties


You blindly follow E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G the establishment tells you to do.

A McDonalds Diversity and Inclusion Employee Handbook reads like YOUR BIBLE
You do not BLASPHEME anything in your bible - you are all model followers to the faith of the establishment


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

Or caved his skull in with a rock.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> You blindly follow E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G the establishment tells you to do.
> 
> A McDonalds Diversity and Inclusion Employee Handbook reads like YOUR BIBLE
> You do not BLASPHEME anything in your bible - you are good followers to the faith of the establishment


We sure do.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> You blindly follow E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G the establishment tells you to do.
> 
> A McDonalds Diversity and Inclusion Employee Handbook reads like YOUR BIBLE
> You do not BLASPHEME anything in your bible - you are all model followers to the faith of the establishment


Dude, The west coast of the US is burning up, get the shot then pick up a shovel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

Handbooks only work if you follow whats in them


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 29, 2021)

Or both.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> So EXXON has pages on DIVERSITY & INCLUSION - LGBTP- CLIMATE CHANGE
> 
> Lets look at their page on White Supremacy
> 
> ...


i haven't said i'm fighting a goddamn thing...except arrogance and ignorance...
the "Establishment" is our entire government, AND the governments of most of the rest of the world.
i like having police protection (or did, until recently. now i'm kind of leery of them), i like street lights, and streets for them to illuminate. i like public transportation, garbage pickup, parks, the electrical grid, the interstate, having a military to protect us from terrorists, having food inspected so we at least have a small clue as to what we're eating....
i don't like nation building, systematic racism and gerrymandering, racist oppressive voting laws designed to benefit a particular party...and a lot of other things....
do you have a viable alternative to the "establishment" ? i'd be willing to listen to sensible, sane alternatives, but i've yet to hear anything that doesn't sound psychotic, and worse than what is already in place...


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you have a viable alternative to the "establishment" ?


Yes it's called "WE THE PEOPLE" 

and that doesn't mean "ANYBODY WHO CROSSES THE BORDER AND JUST SHOWS UP".


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Yes it's called "WE THE PEOPLE"
> 
> and that doesn't mean "ANYBODY WHO CROSSES THE BORDER AND JUST SHOWS UP".


wow..."we the people" are fucking morons, about half of thought electing trump was a good idea, i clearly said a sane, viable alternative....and...racist fuck much? should we all go back to where our ancestors came from and let the Indians have the country back? cause at one point, all of our ancestors were "those people" who just crossed a border and showed up....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Yes it's called "WE THE PEOPLE"
> 
> and that doesn't mean "ANYBODY WHO CROSSES THE BORDER AND JUST SHOWS UP".


Sorry thats not in the handbook and we won


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 29, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "we the people" are fucking morons


Leftists believe that SOCIAL SCIENCES are actual sciences and just as empirical & quantifiable as mathematics. They rely on EXPERTS in fields for EXPERTISE in studies that are historically not understood and in their academic infancy

Fauci is not an EXPERT at stopping pandemics, he has stopped exactly as many pandemics as a kid working at Chipotle. And the kid working at Chipotle isnt sure how many masks you should wear either, or if they even work at all.

MAYBE one day we will understand PANDEMICS, or PSYCHOLOGY... but these studies are IN THEIR INFANCY - we have no solid understanding of it - but liberals STILL refer to their OPINIONS as fact


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Leftists believe that SOCIAL SCIENCES are actual sciences and just as empirical & quantifiable as mathematics. They rely on EXPERTS in fields for EXPERTISE in studies that are historically not understood and in their academic infancy
> 
> Fauci is not an EXPERT at stopping pandemics, he has stopped exactly as many pandemics as a kid working at Chipotle. And the kid working at Chipotle isnt sure how many masks you should wear either, or if they even work at all.
> 
> MAYBE one day we will understand PANDEMICS, or PSYCHOLOGY... but these studies are IN THEIR INFANCY - we have no solid understanding of it - but liberals STILL refer to their OPINIONS as fact


i hate people who think their opinions ate facts


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 29, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> MAYBE one day we will understand PANDEMICS, or PSYCHOLOGY... but these studies are IN THEIR INFANCY - we have no solid understanding of it - but liberals STILL refer to their OPINIONS as fact


We?? catch up, Get a degree in Advertising.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If his mother had known how he turned out, she would have strangled him with the umbilical cord.


Exactly. He’s the product of bad parenting.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> A McDonalds Diversity and Inclusion Employee Handbook reads like YOUR BIBLE


Only Nazis have a problem with that. 

What else is bothering you Herr Goebbels?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> You should NFT that … my fee is 15%


What does NFT that mean?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What does NFT that mean?


non fungible transfer...i.e. bitcoin or w/e crypto, but it can be a token that represents a unique physical item, like a painting or a unique piece of jewelery


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> How much does it pay to go on Steve Bannons podcast lol?
> 
> Was Galileo trying to CASH in when he went against you all and said the earth revolves around the sun?


you all who? you seem to be the flat earth type a lot more than anyone of us you're arguing with...
and to equate this fucknut researcher with Galileo is like equating...well....this fucknut researcher with Galileo....they are clearly not interchangeable entities...one is an asshole trying to get credit for something he never did, and the other is one of the greatest minds of all time, who envisioned things like airplanes, helicopters,submarines, computers...and the workings of a solar system he could barely see, in the mid 1600s when there was nothing of the kind to inspire him...shame on you for trying to validate a fucking notoriety grubbing maggot by comparing him to one of the greatest minds of all time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

Don’t Negotiate With Trump’s Disease-Spreading Zombie Army


Welcome to the Upside Down. Democracy might not survive, but the ratings will be great.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Don’t Negotiate With Trump’s Disease-Spreading Zombie Army*
ENOUGH
Welcome to the Upside Down. Democracy might not survive, but the ratings will be great.


What will it take for the American majority to stop being hijacked by the bad-faith politics of an increasingly radicalized GOP that will stop at nothing to promote death and achieve minority rule?

Most of us in this country, who have chosen life during a pandemic, are asked to coddle the unhinged temper tantrums and violent extremism of a conservative base that continues supporting the Jan. 6 violent insurrection and attacking our voting rights, and is willing to sacrifice our children as canaries in the COVID coalmine to fuel their endless culture war during a pandemic that has killed over 600,000 Americans.

Yet their elected leaders and mouthpieces, like Rep. Steve Scalise, are still treated as credible sources and normalized by being invited on news channels and by papers of record to criticize President Biden’s Afghanistan withdrawal. Rep. Dan Crenshaw, a cartoonishly hardcore Trump loyalist, and ridiculous pseudo-intellectual Ben Shapiro, whom The New York Times once referred to as “the cool kid’s philosopher” and whose Daily Wire is hugely influential in pushing vaccine misinformation on Facebook, still get coveted platforms in Politico.

Welcome to the Upside Down. Democracy might not survive, but the ratings will be great as the GOP base has become so unhinged and radicalized on a feed bag of disinformation to the point that Crenshaw, a slavish MAGA man, got heckled for refusing to say the election was stolen. Even Trump, their god-king, was booed by his adoring cult at a recent rally in Alabama. Did he praise Muslims? Hug an undocumented immigrant? Compliment Obama? Nope. He simply gently recommended that they take a life-saving vaccine, like he did, that will protect them from suffering a tragic, unnecessary death.

You can’t “win over” these folks anymore. They are too far over the bend to get brought back around by Hillbilly Elegies, FDA vaccine approvals, sympathetic profiles of voters in rust belt diners, or town halls with undecided voters. Facts, common sense, and good-naturedness will not sway their fragile, terrified hearts.

Enough coddling. It’s time to say enough is enough.

Thankfully, Democrats are flexing their slim congressional majorities—a result of Republican gerrymandering—and trying to push back. The 13-person House panel selected to investigate the Jan. 6 riot announced Wednesday that it’s requesting communications from within the Trump White House and other agencies to determine information about the planning and funding of the Jan. 6 insurrection that left five people dead. This includes asking telecommunication companies to preserve phone records of congressmen to ascertain what, if anything, they knew about the unfolding riots and when.

Republicans like GOP House “leader” Kevin McCarthy have already dismissed the investigation as a political witch hunt. I mean I also would be dismissive of an investigation that would potentially incriminate myself. After all, McCarthy has already admitted he was in touch with Trump from inside the Capitol on the day of the insurrection, and Rep. Jordan has also acknowledged he was in conversation with Trump. Even though a recent report said the FBI found “scant evidence” that the insurrection was a result of an “organized plot,” one of the main organizers of the “Stop the Steal” rally, conservative activist Ali Alexander, has claimed he worked in tandem with three GOP lawmakers. “We four schemed up of putting maximum pressure on Congress while they were voting,” Alexander confessed in a since-deleted video, pointing to Reps. Andy Biggs, Mo Brooks and Paul Gosar.

When he isn’t busy giving keynote speeches at white nationalist rallies and tweeting white supremacist talking points, Gosar is busy accusing Capitol police of “lying in wait’” to “execute” Ashli Babbitt, a radicalized insurrectionist who was transformed after her death into a “martyr” by Trump and the GOP. “I know that day I saved countless lives,” veteran officer Lt. Michael Byrd said in an interview with Lester Holt on NBC Nightly News finally revealing his identity after enduring months of racist hate and death threats. Thankfully, Officer Byrd was just internally cleared by his department for any wrongdoing, but that didn’t stop Tucker Carlson and Russian state TV from weaponizing his Blackness and attacking him and alleging that he “executed” Babbitt.

Meanwhile, Brooks had more to say in support of the failed terrorist and Trump voter who streamed his pathetic attempt to blow up the Library of Congress last week than he did about Officer Brian Sicknick, who died trying to protect the Capitol. Recently, Brooks confirmed he was wearing body armor during his Jan. 6 speech to the Trump supporters who would later overrun the nation’s Capitol.

“Should I wear a striped tie? Cuff links? Bow tie? Body armor?” is a totally normal, daily sartorial debate for elected officials. Meanwhile, his colleagues who didn’t get the memo and were barricaded, protected by Capitol Hill officers, fearing for their lives.

Those include Rep. Andrew Clyde, a hypocrite whose commitment to his extremist base and their attack on our democracy is so great that he tried to gaslight the world by claiming afterward that the riot was a “normal tourist visit.” In reality, new reports reveal that the Secret Service warned Capitol Police about violent threats a day before the insurrection, but due to intelligence lapses did not prepare for a large-scale assault.

Meanwhile, the same 21 GOP officials who’ve attacked the Squad for supporting “defund the police,” voted against awarding congressional medals to the Capitol Police officers who saved their lives. Along with Matt Gaetz and Marjorie Taylor Greene, some of these congressmen are holding rallies in support of the individuals who were arrested for their part in the insurrection.

It’s not surprising any more to hear white supremacist conspiracy theories parroted by GOP elected officials and mainstreamed by Fox News hosts, or domestic terror threats like QAnon embraced by former Trump National Security Adviser Michael Flynn and tolerated by Kevin McCarthy.

But it is still shocking, and should be a big news story, to hear these pols embrace a lunatic conspiracy that just radicalized a young father who speared his two daughters to death because he was convinced his wife “possessed serpent DNA and had passed it onto his children.”

These radicalized Republicans fighting to maintain minority rule do so in no small part thanks to the aid and comfort provided by “moderate” Democrats like Sens. Kyrsten Sinema and Joe Manchin. Even though the House just passed the John Lewis Voting Rights Act to strengthen federal oversight of state election laws, it has no chance of passing thanks to Senate Republicans who will filibuster it to death. And instead of voting to kill the filibuster, an archaic instrument of Jim Crow, these Democrats will instead maintain the fiction of “bipartisanship” with colleagues who are actively supporting a radicalized cult that supported a violent coup that could have killed them.

If there’s a silver lining to these dark clouds, perhaps it’s that death and economic pain are great motivators for the majority to wake up and say “enough” to the right wing’s multi-pronged culture war. With the FDA approval of the Pfizer vaccine, government agencies and private entities are moving forward with vaccine mandates. Meanwhile, these enraged zombies for white supremacy are now assaulting and harassing doctors who are simply providing health guidelines at town halls, bullying our teachers and school boards, fighting mask mandates, resisting vaccine mandates and doing everything to combat the overwhelming majority—nearly 70 percent of us—who have decided to choose life.

Delta Air Lines said it will begin charging unvaccinated workers $200 per month, citing steep hospital bills for their unvaccinated employees who got COVID-19. Tyson is now requiring all of its U.S. employees to be vaccinated by Nov. 1, even as thousands are employed in Arkansas, which just ran out of ICU beds.

It’s too late to convince people determined to believe otherwise that the pandemic is real, deadly, and requires them to wear masks and take vaccines. It’s been nearly two years. We could have reopened safely by now, saved thousands of lives, and protected our front-line workers if we simply followed social distancing and masking.

Instead, a radicalized minority enabled by demagogic governors continues to choose death, which Republicans are trying, insanely, to rebrand as “freedom.”

To quote Batman Begins, “I won’t kill you, but I don’t have to save you.” That minority may have a right to choose death, but they certainly don’t have a right to infect us with their virus by coming to work, to sporting events and into our children’s schools.

Also, it’s encouraging to see U.S. Capitol Police officers fight back against Republicans who are trying to gaslight the Jan. 6 insurrection. Seven officers are now suing Trump and those who organized the Stop the Steal riot that killed five people and injured more than 140 officers.

We are the majority. We have the numbers. However, it’s not enough for the rest of us to be complacent and simply acknowledge the multiple threats to our democracy. It’s time to flex and fight back on all fronts to save lives and our democracy from a conservative hate machine willing to attack truth, science, safety, and democracy in its desperate, violent attempt to preserve white rule.


----------



## captainmorgan (Aug 30, 2021)

Now this is some funny shit.










QAnon Anti-Vaxxer Claimed COVID Was a Hoax Even As It Killed Him


A former CIA officer turned conspiracy theorist who claimed to be the first to call COVID-19 a hoax has died from COVID-19.




www.vice.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

Recovering From COVID-19 Doesn’t Guarantee Antibodies or Confer Immunity to Re-Infection


COVID-19 Antibody Study Shows Downside of Not Receiving Second Shot A new study shows that two months after the second Pfizer/Moderna vaccination, antibody response decreases 20% in adults with prior cases of COVID-19. The study also tests how well current vaccines resist emerging variants. The



scitechdaily.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Now this is some funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be hearing a lot of those stories as the true believers go down, in successive waves of covid, most of the con artists are vaxxed, cause that bullshit is for the suckers and delusional.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Now this is some funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think about it, most of the unvaxxed are in red states and clustered in counties, they associate with each other and attend the same anti vaxx rallies and open social events, masks are socially taboo. What do you think the result of that will be in the coming winter months with delta on the lose? By the time the election rolls around with almost half the republicans unvaxxed, a significant portion of them will be either dead, or fucked for life, some might even have their attitude adjusted by the near death experience.

I'm an ashiest, but perhaps God works in mysterious ways and will cleanse the land in his own way...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

Israel doubles down on Covid booster shots as breakthrough cases rise


Israeli lawmakers are keen to avoid another lockdown after overseeing one of the world's fastest vaccination drives.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

Alberta. Canada’s Texas. 


Alberta feed stores inundated with calls for ivermectin over false claims livestock dewormer treats COVID

At least one Alberta feed store has taken the livestock dewormer off its shelves because misinformation suggesting it can be used to treat COVID-19 in humans is leading to a surge in demand.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/AGjK5D26dT82BQ7sZbmhCtg


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you all who? you seem to be the flat earth type a lot more than anyone of us you're arguing with...
> and to equate this fucknut researcher with Galileo is like equating...well....this fucknut researcher with Galileo....they are clearly not interchangeable entities...one is an asshole trying to get credit for something he never did, and the other is one of the greatest minds of all time, who envisioned things like airplanes, helicopters,submarines, computers...and the workings of a solar system he could barely see, in the mid 1600s when there was nothing of the kind to inspire him...shame on you for trying to validate a fucking notoriety grubbing maggot by comparing him to one of the greatest minds of all time


That was Leonardo. Galileo was the first on record to tale a telescope to the heavens, finding evidence that would discredit the Church-prescribed heliocentric worldview.

"eppur si muove."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Alberta. Canada’s Texas.
> 
> 
> Alberta feed stores inundated with calls for ivermectin over false claims livestock dewormer treats COVID
> ...


I figure, that most of Alberta's low vaxx rate is due to the younger demographic, but they also have a high rate of idiocy too. Mandates will take care of most of the younger people and covid will take care of the hardcore loonies. That's the way I see it panning out this winter anyway. No matter how effective the next vaccine will be at stopping covid in it's tracks, the unvaxxed, especially in America will still be filling the hospitals. Hopefully mandates will have a much bigger impact there than in Canada. One thing is for sure, the majority of people are losing patience with these dangerous assholes.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 30, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I figure, that most of Alberta's low vaxx rate is due to the younger demographic, but they also have a high rate of idiocy too. Mandates will take care of most of the younger people and covid will take care of the hardcore loonies. That's the way I see it panning out this winter anyway. No matter how effective the next vaccine will be at stopping covid in it's tracks, the unvaxxed, especially in America will still be filling the hospitals. Hopefully mandates will have a much bigger impact there than in Canada. One thing is for sure, the majority of people are losing patience with these dangerous assholes.


Stetson hats and cowboy boots cut circulation to the brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Alberta. Canada’s Texas.
> 
> 
> Alberta feed stores inundated with calls for ivermectin over false claims livestock dewormer treats COVID
> ...


I think the majority are so pissed off these days, a candidate running on mandating vaccines and a strong public health platform might do surprisingly well. The majority are vaxxed and in a way they form a tribe, a group bound by common beliefs, covid kills and vaccines save lives along with masks and public health measures. Pandemic response is already a big issue for the coming Canadian federal election and a reason we will be making our own vaccines and critical PPE.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stetson hats and cowboy boots cut circulation to the brain.


Their vaxx rate isn't that low really and when mandates hit students and the working young, the loonies will be pretty isolated, this winter will be hard on them in Canada.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That was Leonardo. Galileo was the first on record to tale a telescope to the heavens, finding evidence that would discredit the Church-prescribed heliocentric worldview.
> 
> "eppur si muove."


wow, you are right, i got my geniuses confused...but the point is still valid, Galileo was a genius, robert malone is a douchenozzle


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

Here in NS Canada our first dose rate is now 86.59% and between 3500 and 4500 new people are now getting first doses a day. 78.67% of the eligible (12+) are fully vaccinated, so far.

We started later than America and the Canadian national vaxx rate for a single dose is around 83.2% of the eligible. The difference between vaxx rates in Canada and America is purely political tribalism, we have just as many regular nut jobs and antivaxxers, we even get Foxnews on cable. The only difference is the poison and disinformation Trump, the republicans, the domestic disinformation system and their party full of nut jobs spread. It has caused and is causing widespread death, destruction and misery, the covid lies and the big lie are bound together in bullshit. 600,000 American lives and counting, the republican party is home to a suicide cult now, with half of the dumb bastards refusing vaccines and eschewing masks/

What is the national single covid dose Average in America? About 72% among the eligible, about a 14.5% difference with Canada, that's pure politics and it makes up a significant portion of the republican party. No wonder their politicians are panicking, they created monsters that are out of their control, both covid disinformation and the big lie fall into this category of monsters.





COVID-19 Tracker Canada - Provincial Vaccination Tracker


Near real-time vaccination data for each province in Canada.



covid19tracker.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

*Tampa Doctor: Hospital Seeing 'High Volumes' Of Covid Patients*





Dr. Jason Wilson of Tampa General Hospital discusses how 'vaccination status' is the biggest risk factor for being seriously sick from the coronavirus.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

The vaccine resistant are in clusters of red states for the most part, these are the ones who are below thee national average. Florida has a vaxx rate about equal to the national average, but psychotic state public health policy by republicans that panders to a minority of idiots, have made the situation much worse than it needs to be.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








See How Vaccinations Are Going in Your County and State


See where doses have gone, and who is eligible for a shot in each state.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> So EXXON has pages on DIVERSITY & INCLUSION - LGBTP- CLIMATE CHANGE
> 
> Lets look at their page on White Supremacy
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2021)

The compliance rate of those getting vaccinated at my job since the vaccine mandate was placed about a month ago jumped from 54% to 73% now vaccinated with 8% submitting either a medical or religious opt out. But still 34% of clinic based employees have yet to complete the process with 1 day to go! So now my company has extended the deadline another month to show proof in fear these people will quit because now they said they need time to plan and coordinate potential changes In Operations , scheduling and the possibility of consolidating clinics if necessary. Why do these people have to make life so complicated ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The compliance rate of those getting vaccinated at my job since the vaccine mandate was placed about a month ago jumped from 54% to 73% now vaccinated with 8% submitting either a medical or religious opt out. But still 34% of clinic based employees have yet to complete the process with 1 day to go! So now my company has extended the deadline another month to show proof in fear these people will quit because now they said they need time to plan and coordinate potential changes In Operations , scheduling and the possibility of consolidating clinics if necessary. Why do these people have to make life so complicated ?


If everybody has the same rules, they won't be working in healthcare. One way you won't get or keep healthcare workers is to fuck them over all the time by overloading the hospitals over stupid shit that has a solution.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The compliance rate of those getting vaccinated at my job since the vaccine mandate was placed about a month ago jumped from 54% to 73% now vaccinated with 8% submitting either a medical or religious opt out. But still 34% of clinic based employees have yet to complete the process with 1 day to go! So now my company has extended the deadline another month to show proof in fear these people will quit because now they said they need time to plan and coordinate potential changes In Operations , scheduling and the possibility of consolidating clinics if necessary. Why do these people have to make life so complicated ?


It will be interesting to see if the mortality rates in hospitals goes down in general, when all these self centered assholes leave the profession. Work will become a more pleasant and safer place without them. So far there is around 98% compliance with mandates when it comes to the jab or the axe.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

If you look at the state by state vaccination rates (posted above), it should also give a pretty good political overview too, with the red and rural states well below the national average. These places are gonna get hit real hard by delta covid over the next year and significant numbers of republicans in these concentrated areas are gonna become seriously ill, die or be fucked for life or up pretty good. This could even have an impact on the election as division grows in the GOP while they are repeatedly bitch slapped with covid variants and reality. It's turning into a perfect storm for the republicans between covid, the big lie and a host of court cases and investigations coming their way. When Donald goes to prison, these issues should help to slice and dice them, especially if Donald fucks them on the way to jail because they weren't loyal enough to storm the courthouse.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Now this is some funny shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He went down swinging!


----------



## Pine crest 99 (Aug 30, 2021)

It’s a clear disagreement.
What I don’t understand is why 
Are people that have been vax 
What are they worried about? Are they worried they may get covid?
So, if you can still get sick with all vax taken 
Then wtf the difference? 
If you can still get covid after vax
What’s the difference?
Each individual is different so don’t say 
Level of protection.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm vaccinated and, no, I don't know what's in it - neither this vaccine, the ones I had as a child, nor in the Big Mac, or in hot dogs, or in other treatments…whether it's for cancer, AIDS, the one for polyarthritis, or vaccines for infants or children. I trust my doctor when she says it’s needed.
I also don't know what's in Ibuprofen, Tylenol, or other meds, it just cures my headaches & my pains ...
I don't know what's in the ink for tattoos, vaping, or every ingredient in my soap or shampoo or even deodorants. I don’t know the long term effect of cell phone use or whether or not that restaurant I just ate at REALLY used clean foods and washed their hands.
In short ...
There's a lot of things I don't know and never will…
I just know one thing: life is short, very short, and I still want to do something other than just going to work every day or staying locked in my home. I still want to travel and hug people without fear and find a little feeling of life "before".
As a child and as an adult I've been vaccinated for mumps, measles, rubella, polio, chicken pox, and quite a few others; my parents and I trusted the science and never had to suffer through or transmit any of said diseases .
I'm vaccinated, not to please the government but:
* To not die from Covid-19.
* To NOT clutter a hospital bed if I get sick.
* To hug my loved ones
* To Not have to do PCR or antigenic tests to go out dancing, go to a restaurant, go on holidays and many more things to come ...
* To live my life.
* To have my kids/grandkids go back to school and play sports.
* For Covid-19 to be an old memory.
* To protect us.
TEXT COPIED, you can too


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 30, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> It’s a clear disagreement.
> What I don’t understand is why
> Are people that have been vax
> What are they worried about? Are they worried they may get covid?
> ...


Maybe unvaccinated people acting as a incubator for more deadly versions of the virus, or them spewing their sputum everywhere in a store getting little kids and people who actually can't get vaccinated sick?

You really should wake up to the propaganda attack if you are an actual person and not another troll.


----------



## CatHedral (Aug 30, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> It’s a clear disagreement.
> What I don’t understand is why
> *Are people that have been vax
> What are they worried about? Are they worried they may get covid?*
> ...


No. You may have difficulty understanding this, because it involves an impulse commonly called "compassion".

I am fully vaxed. But I mask up every time. I might be asymptomatic but infectious. I seriously do not want to risk handing off active Delta or Delta Plus to a stranger, who might then possibly be the start of a transmission chain that brings deaths and "long Covid" permanent injuries.

The difference is that I am at very low risk of developing significant symptoms. That does in no way reduce my obligation to assume some inconvenience in order to benefit my fellow Americans, even the ones who embrace Big Lie hate politics.


----------



## printer (Aug 30, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> It’s a clear disagreement.
> What I don’t understand is why
> Are people that have been vax
> What are they worried about? Are they worried they may get covid?
> ...


I may get covid, but I won't end up in an ICU.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2021)

Marc Bernier Show



Mr Anti-Vax

the Grim Reaper just sent him a message on his "Contact Us" form. hope he doesnt take long to reply!!!! lol


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Marc Bernier Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are dropping like files from their own lies, each one a shinning example of stupidity in action.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 30, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Marc Bernier Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a new term for it called, Covid Karma and it fits the situation perfectly, since Karma is all about causation, what goes around comes around, our actions have future consequences. Play in the traffic on the freeway and get the usual results kinda stuff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> If you can still get covid after vax
> What’s the difference?


90% reduction in hospitalizations and death but you drive a dumptruck so i'm sure you already knew that


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> 90% reduction in hospitalizations and death but you drive a dumptruck so i'm sure you already knew that


Right. He’s the dump truck tycoon. I don’t know how you can keep track of all these socks.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. You may have difficulty understanding this, because it involves an impulse commonly called "compassion".
> 
> I am fully vaxed. But I mask up every time. I might be asymptomatic but infectious. I seriously do not want to risk handing off active Delta or Delta Plus to a stranger, who might then possibly be the start of a transmission chain that brings deaths and "long Covid" permanent injuries.
> 
> The difference is that I am at very low risk of developing significant symptoms. That does in no way reduce my obligation to assume some inconvenience in order to benefit my fellow Americans, even the ones who embrace Big Lie hate politics.


Unlike the asshole you replied to, you care about more than yourself.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm getting my 3rd Moderna shot tomorrow, going to take a quick gander for floating particles just in case!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

Pine crest 99 said:


> It’s a clear disagreement.
> What I don’t understand is why
> Are people that have been vax
> What are they worried about? Are they worried they may get covid?
> ...


well, lets deal with this line by line...we're actually worried that people who don't get vaccinated will breed new variants that are harder to resist and get over.
you CAN still get covid if you have the vaccination, but you are MUCH less likely to get seriously ill or die, and you get over the whole thing a lot faster, NOT requiring an icu bed which are already in short supply.
each individual is different in some ways, but not in all ways...getting vaccinated can save your life, but more importantly, it can save the lives of all the people who you would infect when you don't get vaccinated...so, in effect, by not getting vaccinated, your choice removes the choices of others around you, their choice to not be infected by you, to not catch a new variant that has bred in your non vaccinated body, to not die, to not pass along this new variant that you helped to create with your choice....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Some antivaxx sock (are there any other kind) was spouting bullshit here and Mentioned Robert Malone...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Researcher Distorts Facts on COVID-19 Vaccine Approval, Liability - FactCheck.org


The Pfizer/BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine was fully approved by the Food and Drug Administration, though an emergency use authorization also remains in place. Dr. Robert Malone misleadingly said Americans are being offered the shot only under the latter and that it carried different liability...




www.factcheck.org





SciCheck’s COVID-19/Vaccination Project 

*Researcher Distorts Facts on COVID-19 Vaccine Approval, Liability*

*Full Story*
The Food and Drug Administration issued the first full approval for a COVID-19 vaccine on Aug. 23. The full licensure for Pfizer/BioNTech’s vaccine, called Comirnaty — specifically for those 16 and older — arrived some eight months after the vaccine first rolled out in the U.S. under an emergency use authorization.

An EUA is typically less stringent than the full licensure, which is called a biologics license application. But for the COVID-19 vaccine EUA, the FDA included some more rigorous requirements. The full licensure was based on more data from the phase 3 clinical trials, which monitored more than half of participants for at least four months after their second shots.

Online, the news of the FDA approval was in some circles met by claims trying to cast doubt on the legitimacy of the licensure. Some dubiously asserted federal officials had pulled a “bait and switch” on the public.

“FDA ‘playing bait and switch’ with Americans, tricking them into believing shots currently being offered have been granted full approval when they have not,” declared the headline on LeoHohmann.com, shared on Facebook more than 5,000 times, according to CrowdTangle analytics data.

The story cited an interview with Dr. Robert Malone, a scientist who claims he invented mRNA technology and who has cast doubt on the COVID-19 vaccines in recent months.

In an interview with political strategist Steve Bannon on Aug. 24, Malone misleadingly said that the fully licensed product is not yet available — even though federal officials say the licensed vaccine is the same formulation as, and interchangeable with, the vaccine authorized for emergency use. He then falsely claimed that the vaccine that is available carries with it different liability implications.
More...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

*Dying in the Name of Vaccine Freedom | NYT Opinion*





In the video above, Alexander Stockton, a producer on the Opinion Video team, explores two of the main reasons the number of Covid cases is soaring once again in the United States: vaccine hesitancy and refusal.

“It’s hard to watch the pandemic drag on as Americans refuse the vaccine in the name of freedom,” he says.

Seeking understanding, Mr. Stockton travels to Mountain Home, Ark., in the Ozarks, a region with galloping contagion and — not unrelated — abysmal vaccination rates.

He finds that a range of feelings and beliefs underpins the low rates — including fear, skepticism and a libertarian strain of defiance.

This doubt even extends to the staff at a regional hospital, where about half of the medical personnel are not vaccinated — even while the intensive care unit is crowded with unvaccinated Covid patients fighting for their lives.

Mountain Home — like the United States as a whole — is caught in a tug of war between private liberty and public health. But Mr. Stockton suggests that unless government upholds its duty to protect Americans, keeping the common good in mind, this may be a battle with no end.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Dying in the Name of Vaccine Freedom | NYT Opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In other words, you can’t fix stupid. Not even with duct tape.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> *Dying in the Name of Vaccine Freedom | NYT Opinion*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, sounds horrific. Scary place.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Shit, sounds horrific. Scary place.


If they think they are short staffed at hospitals there now, wait a few months.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If they think they are short staffed at hospitals there now, wait a few months.


Right . I remember seeing a job posted for that hospital a year ago and peaked at the area and I remember they were offering shit pay and the town looked super lame with nothing but psychos . Arkansas is a really weird state.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

CDC says no young adults died after reporting heart inflammation following COVID shots


The CDC says that no young adults who reported a type of heart inflammation called myocarditis after receiving a COVID-19 vaccine have died, Reuters reports.




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 31, 2021)

i'm really over trying to convince people, i'd just as soon they all just got it and dropped dead. the only real problem is that they'll be breeding new strains while they're dying...
otherwise, fuck em. you show them the evidence, the facts, the doctors saying do it, the people who don't do it dying, the people who get vaccinated getting it occasionally, but almost never dying...that you're more likely to get blood clots from the virus than you are from the vaccine, but they don't want to hear it, and i'm getting tired of saying it...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Fact-checkers rip apart new anti-vaxx conspiracies about Pfizer vaccines


A popular reason anti-vaxxers are using for avoiding availing themselves of the Pfizer vaccine aimed at protecting them from COVI-19 got the fact-check treatment from the Washington Post on Monday.On Aug. 24, Dr. Robert Malone, who bills himself as one of the researchers behind mRNA vaccines...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm really over trying to convince people, i'd just as soon they all just got it and dropped dead. the only real problem is that they'll be breeding new strains while they're dying...
> otherwise, fuck em. you show them the evidence, the facts, the doctors saying do it, the people who don't do it dying, the people who get vaccinated getting it occasionally, but almost never dying...that you're more likely to get blood clots from the virus than you are from the vaccine, but they don't want to hear it, and i'm getting tired of saying it...


I'm afraid they will have to learn the hard way, I figure the only time some pop their heads outta their asses is to post shit here. That's why I often post articles to scare the shit out of them, or troll them with coming mandates, most are simply victims of bullshit and political tribalism based on and bound by racism. They are simply victims of their own paranoia, hatred, willful ignorance and plain stupidity, who were spoon feed lies about covid, the election and other things. They wanted to believe and swam through an ocean of truth and facts to get to their disinformation turd of choice, then eagerly horked the shit down. The doctors and nurses in hospitals can't convince many of them who are dying from covid and on oxygen, what chance do we have?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> 90% reduction in hospitalizations and death but you drive a dumptruck so i'm sure you already knew that


I wonder where our regular sock went? Caught covid perhaps? One can hope!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

COVID-infected conservatives are being killed by their own 'industrial outrage complex': SE Cupp


On CNN Tuesday, conservative pundit S. E. Cupp weighed in on the recent reports of anti-vaccine right-wing talk radio hosts dying of COVID-19, including Tennessee's Phil Valentine and Florida's self-styled "Mr. Anti-Vax" Marc Bernier."Given this new trend in what we're seeing, is there any...




www.rawstory.com





*COVID-infected conservatives are being killed by their own 'industrial outrage complex': SE Cupp*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

WATCH: Fistfight breaks out after Florida anti-masker assaults doctor outside school board meeting


An anti-mask protester appeared to assault a doctor outside a school board meeting in Lee County, Florida on Monday night. Then, as a reporter from NBC Channel 2 tried to interview the doctor about the alleged assault, a fistfight broke out. The incident occurred outside district headquarters...




www.rawstory.com






*WATCH: Fistfight breaks out after Florida anti-masker assaults doctor outside school board meeting*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

How the authoritarians among us will react to vaccine mandates


I want to pick up on Friday's newsletter in which I said civil society, especially businesses, is now asserting itself in the fight against the covid. Among others, Delta, Apple, Microsoft and recently Duke University are telling employees to get vaccinated or get another job. The president...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## hanimmal (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> WATCH: Fistfight breaks out after Florida anti-masker assaults doctor outside school board meeting
> 
> 
> An anti-mask protester appeared to assault a doctor outside a school board meeting in Lee County, Florida on Monday night. Then, as a reporter from NBC Channel 2 tried to interview the doctor about the alleged assault, a fistfight broke out. The incident occurred outside district headquarters...
> ...


Brainwashed idiots. The doctors reaction was a classic example of what sanity looks like when surrounded by crazy.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

*Georgia anti-vaxxers shut down mobile vaccine event*
The office of Georgia Public Health Commissioner Kathleen Toomey told the newspaper Monday that public health staff at vaccination drives "have been harassed, yelled at, threatened and demeaned by some of the very members of the public they were trying to help." At a press conference Monday, Toomey said they had also received hostile and harassing emails. 

"This is wrong. This is absolutely wrong," Toomey said, according to the Macon Telegraph. "These people are giving their lives to help others. We should be thanking them for trying to get life-saving vaccines to our state."

The mobile vaccination event that was shut down was set to take place in north Georgia, where a group of protestors showed up to harass public health professionals, according to the Journal-Constitution.

Nancy Nydam, Toomey's spokeswoman, told the newspaper that "aside from feeling threatened themselves, staff realized no one would want to come to that location for a vaccination under those circumstances, so they packed up and left." 

Toomey said the harassment "comes with the territory to someone in my position" but that "it shouldn't be happening to those nurses who are working to try to keep this state safe," according to the Journal-Constitution.

The confrontations in Georgia are the latest in a series of incidents in which anti-vaccine and anti-mask protestors have publicly harassed and berated health care workers.








Georgia anti-vaxxers shut down mobile vaccine event


Anti-vaccine protestors in Georgia have disrupted several mobile COVID-19 vaccination drives and caused one to shut down completely, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.The office of Georgia …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> *Georgia anti-vaxxers shut down mobile vaccine event*
> The office of Georgia Public Health Commissioner Kathleen Toomey told the newspaper Monday that public health staff at vaccination drives "have been harassed, yelled at, threatened and demeaned by some of the very members of the public they were trying to help." At a press conference Monday, Toomey said they had also received hostile and harassing emails.
> 
> "This is wrong. This is absolutely wrong," Toomey said, according to the Macon Telegraph. "These people are giving their lives to help others. We should be thanking them for trying to get life-saving vaccines to our state."
> ...


Those that want vaccines can get them with little difficulty, even if they have to go to a pharmacy or a doctor. This is suicidal behavior, but it is also terrorism and fits the definition and should be prosecuted federally as such, let them deal with the legal bills. This was no mere protest, but crossed several lines and the FBI should investigate, you cannot tolerate this kind of bullshit. Using violence to affect policy is terrorism, as is making death threats against election and public health officials, the top targets on the republicans list. If the federal government doesn't step on these assholes you won't have any public health officials and all the election officials will be racist liars and cheats.


----------



## HGCC (Aug 31, 2021)

I just want to see one goddamn person in line to get the vaccine at Walgreens actually wear the mask. Thats one case where it's super obvious who hasn't had the vaccine, yet there they sit, lined up in the laxative aisle, coughing all over and germing shit up. Old people are gonna die of the rona trying to buy Metamucil.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I just want to see one goddamn person in line to get the vaccine at Walgreens actually wear the mask. Thats one case where it's super obvious who hasn't had the vaccine, yet there they sit, lined up in the laxative aisle, coughing all over and germing shit up. Old people are gonna die of the rona trying to buy Metamucil.


The antivaxxers and antimaskers are a problem that will solve itself, it will just fade away like "magic", death does that, stupid ideas die with the people who carry them around in their heads, especially when the ideas cause the deaths.


----------



## printer (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The antivaxxers and antimaskers are a problem that will solve itself, it will just fade away like "magic", death does that, stupid ideas die with the people who carry them around in their heads, especially when the ideas cause the deaths.


But, but... ...that only means the republicans will only have to cheat harder


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

printer said:


> But, but... ...that only means the republicans will only have to cheat harder


Well about half of them are hardcore antivaccine and anti mask, they live in concentrated clusters with low vaxx rates, in the middle of a delta wave that's just getting going and oh yeah, asymptomatic vaccinated people can spread it too. I dunno if anybody modeled the specific states, but the prognoses over the next year must be horrific. By the time the election rolls around a significant number in key states could be dead, fucked for life and or have an attitude adjustment by a near death experience. We've got a winter to get through and it's not a question of if they will get covid, but rather when.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 31, 2021)

The anti-vaxxers wont be laughing at us when the Covid survivability rate declines from 99.998% to 99.997%
The Don Lemons knows his stuff!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> The anti-vaxxers wont be laughing at us when the Covid survivability rate declines from 99.998% to 99.997%
> The Don Lemons knows his stuff!


Plenty of republicans are filling the hospitals and morgues, it's become a republican pandemic now, all the liberals are vaxxed and will get boosters. No matter how good the next vaccine will be in stopping this in it's tracks, it won't help the cursed, just the liberals. I guess the bible must be true, the meek shall inherit the earth and this is how, God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Plenty of republicans are filling the hospitals and morgues


yes - the hospitals and morgues are filled.... because the moving pictures box said so!

anywho - its POSSIBLE that the reason the government/media has their TV drones in a fear panic about masks and getting mystery injections is based on some MORAL reason - but that reason has NOTHING to do with COVID19 - i mean it's fatality rate was equal/lower to the flu - and coincidentally has the EXACT same symptoms as the flu which has recently gone extinct (whoah!)

I DOUBT its for a moral reason however


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 31, 2021)

High Octane Hypothetical

If I was the Banker/Corporate/MIC & I wanted to purge the world so that only a totally obedient slave class remains: I could use the TVs to instruct all the slaves to take a mystery vaccine for a disease that all the self thinkers are noticing isnt really a fatal disease. Then I could release an extremely deadly disease onto the public that all of my slaves have been vaccinated for.

All of the creative self-thinkers will be gone - only a totally obedient slave class remains. This nullifies any possibility of a revolution against our control.

Hell, with nano-tech in "booster" mRNA injection - i could turn my slave class into whatever I want


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Aug 31, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> yes - the hospitals and morgues are filled.... because the moving pictures box said so!
> 
> anywho - its POSSIBLE that the reason the government/media has their TV drones in a fear panic about masks and getting mystery injections is based on some MORAL reason - but that reason has NOTHING to do with COVID19 - i mean it's fatality rate was equal/lower to the flu - and coincidentally has the EXACT same symptoms as the flu which has recently gone extinct (whoah!)
> 
> I DOUBT its for a moral reason however


So all the press and all the media including foreign media, are part of a vast conspiracy? A simpler explanation is that you are delusional


----------



## rabbita78 (Aug 31, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So all the press and all the media including foreign media, are part of a vast conspiracy? A simpler explanation is that you are delusional


No - only western media is currently treating the flu as the black plague

You are CONVINCED that the "world" agrees with the banker/corporate nonsense on covid and everthing else lol


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Of all of the personalities on CNN, only Don Lemon triggers our little racist.

go figure.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## RBGene (Sep 1, 2021)

Why do you let evil put hate in your heart when all you really want is to be is mellow?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Why do you let evil put hate in your heart when all you really want is to be is mellow?


Mainly because they have a major propaganda network (fox and the rest of the right wing hate sphere) pushing it into every aspect of our lives?


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> yes - the hospitals and morgues are filled.... because the moving pictures box said so!
> 
> anywho - its POSSIBLE that the reason the government/media has their TV drones in a fear panic about masks and getting mystery injections is based on some MORAL reason - but that reason has NOTHING to do with COVID19 - i mean it's fatality rate was equal/lower to the flu - and coincidentally has the EXACT same symptoms as the flu which has recently gone extinct (whoah!)
> 
> I DOUBT its for a moral reason however


So you are saying the information coming out of the hospitals and morgues is not true?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 1, 2021)

This reminded me of Monty Python - "It's just a flesh wound."


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2021)

A grown man just told me that he thinks the government is behind the virus and trying to kill people due to overpopulation. I asked him where he got his information from and he told me Tic Tok. I asked if that was a reliable source and he said , OH Yes! I am not familiar with Tic Tok. I heard about it but thought it was for kids.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A grown man just told me that he thinks the government is behind the virus and trying to kill people due to overpopulation. I asked him where he got his information from and he told me Tic Tok. I asked if that was a reliable source and he said , OH Yes! I am not familiar with Tic Tok. I heard about it but thought it was for kids.


I want to laugh, but it is actually very sad someone would think that TicTok is a reliable source of information.



> https://www.isdglobal.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/HateScape_v5.pdf


Especially when the white insurrectionists are trying to use anti-vaccine spam to recruit people to their cause.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-the-super-spreaders-behind-top-covid-19-conspiracy-theories.1046193/post-16426847


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

RBGene said:


> Why do you let evil put hate in your heart when all you really want is to be is mellow?


Because the only thing necessary for evil to triumph, is for good people to do nothing to stop it. Liberal democracies always end up inclusive, the meek shall inherit the earth, not the racists and bigots.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 1, 2021)

but Sturgis *crickets.









CDC asks the unvaccinated not to travel this weekend and says even vaccinated need to weigh the risk | CNN


Due to the surge of Covid-19 cases, the director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is asking unvaccinated Americans not to travel during the Labor Day holiday weekend.




www.cnn.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't tell rednecks not to travel, because they'll all go out and travel just to spite you.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> A grown man just told me that he thinks the government is behind the virus and trying to kill people due to overpopulation. I asked him where he got his information from and he told me Tic Tok. I asked if that was a reliable source and he said , OH Yes! I am not familiar with Tic Tok. I heard about it but thought it was for kids.


Anyone that gets their information on a social media site is an idiot that should be shot into space and removed from the planet. Tik Toc, Facebook, Instagram, pure garbage as far as I'm concerned. I have absolutely no need for any of them. Back before all that crap and cell phones this stupid stuff would have taken weeks to spread not 30 seconds. We have a generation growing up believing that these crappy social media sites are providing reliable information because they've never know anything else.

I logged into my facebook account the other day and half the posts were from morons I went to school with years ago posting crap about some Ivermectin coverup and how people were dying because of the politics keeping it from being used. These people were never that stupid back in the 80's. What the hell happened to them? Many have College degrees. How do intelligent people get older and dumber? I went the opposite. I was young and dumb. I'm still an idiot but much smarter than I was 30 years ago. I just don't understand what happened to the minds of so many people that they toss reality out the door and embrace bullshit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> yes - the hospitals and morgues are filled.... because the moving pictures box said so!
> 
> anywho - its POSSIBLE that the reason the government/media has their TV drones in a fear panic about masks and getting mystery injections is based on some MORAL reason - but that reason has NOTHING to do with COVID19 - i mean it's fatality rate was equal/lower to the flu - and coincidentally has the EXACT same symptoms as the flu which has recently gone extinct (whoah!)
> 
> I DOUBT its for a moral reason however


why don't you shut the fuck up you ignorant fucking sock? no one wants to hear your non facts and pseudo statistics. 
the flu is not extinct...it was much lower than usual last year, because people were quarantined, masking, and practicing social distancing..and it was a record year for flu shots as well...it's transmitted the same way covid is transmitted, so practices to stop the transmission of covid are also going to stop the transmission of the flu virus...but that can't be true...that would mean all the shit you hate is actually effective and saves lives...
https://www.goodrx.com/blog/flu-vs-coronavirus-mortality-and-death-rates-by-year/

EVERYTHING you says is wrong, stupid, and fucked up....so do the world a favor and drop the fuck dead....i'm ignoring you now, because you have nothing to say worth hearing...reply to empty air if you care to


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I want to laugh, but it is actually very sad someone would think that TicTok is a reliable source of information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! I hope they are unvaxxed and go for the ride. Talk about a dead end strategy, an FBI plant must have put them up to it to save money and bother...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why don't you shut the fuck up you ignorant fucking sock? no one wants to hear your non facts and pseudo statistics.
> the flu is not extinct...it was much lower than usual last year, because people were quarantined, masking, and practicing social distancing..and it was a record year for flu shots as well...it's transmitted the same way covid is transmitted, so practices to stop the transmission of covid are also going to stop the transmission of the flu virus...but that can't be true...that would mean all the shit you hate is actually effective and saves lives...
> https://www.goodrx.com/blog/flu-vs-coronavirus-mortality-and-death-rates-by-year/
> 
> EVERYTHING you says is wrong, stupid, and fucked up....so do the world a favor and drop the fuck dead....i'm ignoring you now, because you have nothing to say worth hearing...reply to empty air if you care to


Right on. I put him on ignore too. Finally.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right on. I put him on ignore too. Finally.


My sin is I like shitting on him, beating up the emotionally handicapped is not good for one's character, but alas it is necessary and helps to get my frustrations out on an idiot without a heart, no heart no hurt I say.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right on. I put him on ignore too. Finally.


His big idea was to falsely accuse people of "White genocide", and condition them to the idea and word. The he and his ilk would use the myth as justification for real genocide, he is a Nazi, who really advocates the genocide of those he considers, non white, whatever that means. He's fuzzy on logic, but clear in intention and the intention is genocidal, we got a live one folks, so I'm gonna have some fun.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 1, 2021)

*Ontario government to require COVID-19 vaccine certificates for many indoor public settings*
Beginning on Sept. 22, Ontario residents will need to show proof of full vaccination along with photo ID in order to access settings like restaurants, bars, nightclubs and gyms.

Read in Global News: https://apple.news/AuZ8vV-M4RwGrYYRgEw-N8Q


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 1, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> His big idea was to falsely accuse people of "White genocide", and condition them to the idea and word. The he and his ilk would use the myth as justification for real genocide, he is a Nazi, who really advocates the genocide of those he considers, non white, whatever that means. He's fuzzy on logic, but clear in intention and the intention is genocidal, we got a live one folks, so I'm gonna have some fun.


you go girl.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you go girl.....


Fun with psychos and trolls, we work em in shifts around here! Remember, no matter what sock they use, it's the same shitty ego attached to the username and ya can still reach out and touch them, they can still feel the sting.


----------



## mooray (Sep 1, 2021)

I agree with him. Girls are icky. Men with their butts and wieners are the best.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Anyone that gets their information on a social media site is an idiot that should be shot into space and removed from the planet. Tik Toc, Facebook, Instagram, pure garbage as far as I'm concerned. I have absolutely no need for any of them. Back before all that crap and cell phones this stupid stuff would have taken weeks to spread not 30 seconds. We have a generation growing up believing that these crappy social media sites are providing reliable information because they've never know anything else.
> 
> I logged into my facebook account the other day and half the posts were from morons I went to school with years ago posting crap about some Ivermectin coverup and how people were dying because of the politics keeping it from being used. These people were never that stupid back in the 80's. What the hell happened to them? Many have College degrees. How do intelligent people get older and dumber? I went the opposite. I was young and dumb. I'm still an idiot but much smarter than I was 30 years ago. I just don't understand what happened to the minds of so many people that they toss reality out the door and embrace bullshit.


 Things were much simpler before cell phones. I would like to get rid of mine and think about taking a hammer and smashing it occasionally and going back to flip phone or some other device that I can program myself without all the xtra bullshit . I guess people have always been super dumb and technology has really accentuated it and evil minds are using it to manipulate and control people in horrible ways. It seems like it’s getting worse every day. Not only is there phishing but now we have to contend with smishing and vishing.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Things were much simpler before cell phones. I would like to get rid of mine and think about taking a hammer and smashing it occasionally and going back to flip phone or some other device that I can program myself without all the xtra bullshit . I guess people have always been super dumb and technology has really accentuated it and evil minds are using it to manipulate and control people in horrible ways. It seems like it’s getting worse every day. Not only is there phishing but now we have to contend with smishing and vishing.


Much of what we think and our decisions are based on the quality of the information we have to work with and our inherent bias. For many a cellphone and Face Book is a direct link to their brain and it is quickly poisoned with bullshit. Social media hijacks our social instincts and impulses, going on face book is like going to church used to be, most folks wore their Sunday's best to church and face book is full of my perfect life shit and smiling faces. Other "friends" see this shit and are either envious or depressed that their own lives aren't like the happy smiling pictures etc.

I have a smartphone, but not for FB and seldom use it's features except for pictures and movie making occasionally, when I think about it. Food is to be eaten and savored, not the subject of some food porn photo, next they will be showing what it looked like in the toilet when they shit the damn thing out!


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 1, 2021)

If you don't believe in the science, or the doctors, or the CDC - then stay the fuck out of the hospitals when your lungs turn to bricks.
Save those beds for the sane.


----------



## rabbita78 (Sep 1, 2021)

Imagine being SO STUPID - that you go take a vaccine - and think EVERYONE ELSE HAS TO GET IT FOR IT TO WORK LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

No wonder leftists are ASHAMED to talk politics these days

I am SO OLD I remember back when liberals THOUGHT they were smart and would at least ATTEMPT to stand up for their views... now they all fold like lawn chairs straight from the gate


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Imagine being SO STUPID - that you go take a vaccine - and think EVERYONE ELSE HAS TO GET IT FOR IT TO WORK LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> No wonder leftists are ASHAMED to talk politics these days
> 
> I am SO OLD I remember back when liberals THOUGHT they were smart and would at least ATTEMPT to stand up for their views... now they all fold like lawn chairs straight form the gate


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Imagine being SO STUPID - that you go take a vaccine - and think EVERYONE ELSE HAS TO GET IT FOR IT TO WORK LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> No wonder leftists are ASHAMED to talk politics these days
> 
> I am SO OLD I remember back when liberals THOUGHT they were smart and would at least ATTEMPT to stand up for their views... now they all fold like lawn chairs straight from the gate


logic fail

ad hominem


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Imagine being SO STUPID - that you go take a vaccine - and think EVERYONE ELSE HAS TO GET IT FOR IT TO WORK LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> No wonder leftists are ASHAMED to talk politics these days
> 
> I am SO OLD I remember back when liberals THOUGHT they were smart and would at least ATTEMPT to stand up for their views... now they all fold like lawn chairs straight from the gate


You failed to do the courtesy of answering my question.



printer said:


> So you are saying the information coming out of the hospitals and morgues is not true?


----------



## Wattzzup (Sep 1, 2021)

printer said:


> You failed to do the courtesy of answering my question.


Welcome to the thread. You must have missed the last 40 pages


----------



## printer (Sep 1, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Welcome to the thread. You must have missed the last 40 pages


No, been here. Surprised the sock is still though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> The anti-vaxxers wont be laughing at us when the Covid survivability rate declines from 99.998% to 99.997%
> The Don Lemons knows his stuff!


You are boring and unoriginal. Basically just spam


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm always amazed at how confident and conceited these low IQ anti-vaxxers are. No person of average or above intelligence would choose social media as their source of information to make important medical decisions. You can't argue with a person who is dumb as a box of dildos, facts, stats, and expertise mean nothing to them. Only feelings matter to them, their fear, their hatred, their inadequacies-those are the things that drive them. People who would refuse a vaccine, because Covid is a worldwide media and government hoax, would readily accept a $2,000 monoclonal antibody treatment that is even more experimental than the vaccine. Why you ask? Because monoclonal antibodies aren't vaccines. Yes, they are that simple minded. Every one of these chumps should be charged the FULL COST of all Covid related treatment, and ESPECIALLY the cost of monoclonal antibody treatment.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 1, 2021)

rabbita78 said:


> Imagine being SO STUPID - that you go take a vaccine - and think EVERYONE ELSE HAS TO GET IT FOR IT TO WORK LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> No wonder leftists are ASHAMED to talk politics these days
> 
> I am SO OLD I remember back when liberals THOUGHT they were smart and would at least ATTEMPT to stand up for their views... now they all fold like lawn chairs straight from the gate


Your on a vaccine thread dumbass, not a political one.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 1, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I'm always amazed at how confident and conceited these low IQ anti-vaxxers are. No person of average or above intelligence would choose social media as their source of information to make important medical decisions. You can't argue with a person who is dumb as a box of dildos, facts, stats, and expertise mean nothing to them. Only feelings matter to them, their fear, their hatred, their inadequacies-those are the things that drive them. People who would refuse a vaccine, because Covid is a worldwide media and government hoax, would readily accept a $2,000 monoclonal antibody treatment that is even more experimental than the vaccine. Why you ask? Because monoclonal antibodies aren't vaccines. Yes, they are that simple minded. Every one of these chumps should be charged the FULL COST of all Covid related treatment, and ESPECIALLY the cost of monoclonal antibody treatment.


I imagine the day is coming when the nation's largest health insurers will cover Covid medical costs only for the vaccinated. In fact I hope so.
Certain exceptions will be needed for those somehow ineligible (objectively, not ideologically) for the vaccines.


----------



## Beeper (Sep 1, 2021)

Just received my first shot earlier today. Hope it puffs up the cola. That would certainly make the wife happy.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Much of what we think and our decisions are based on the quality of the information we have to work with and our inherent bias. For many a cellphone and Face Book is a direct link to their brain and it is quickly poisoned with bullshit. Social media hijacks our social instincts and impulses, going on face book is like going to church used to be, most folks wore their Sunday's best to church and face book is full of my perfect life shit and smiling faces. Other "friends" see this shit and are either envious or depressed that their own lives aren't like the happy smiling pictures etc.
> 
> I have a smartphone, but not for FB and seldom use it's features except for pictures and movie making occasionally, when I think about it. Food is to be eaten and savored, not the subject of some food porn photo, next they will be showing what it looked like in the toilet when they shit the damn thing out!


I don’t have never done Facebook. I checked it out years ago and couldn’t believe how goofy it was, not my style at all. I try Instagram but there again it’s pathetic. This is my only social media I do and it’s not bombarded with ads that annoy me and you can actually have a conversation and you can pace it the way you want, so it works for me. I only have a cell phone and no at home computer but I am thinking about getting off the grid completely and if I need to use the internet I can go to the library.

I have a rough day today at work because I have a religious wacko coming in who is a complete nut case. I don’t get these people. They refuse the vaccine like it’s poison and then they wait until the very last minute to get treatment for cancer that’s literally oozing from their body and I have to deal with the stench and the non compliance and then they decided, since they are going to die without treatment, that medicine is great and bring on the chemotherapy and radiation . I need another profession .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

*COVID-19 vaccination rate must rise above 85% to avoid fall lockdown, Ontario modelling shows*

New modelling released Wednesday by Ontario's COVID-19 science advisory table says more than 85 per cent of the eligible population needs to be vaccinated to avoid a lockdown this fall due to the highly contagious delta variant.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/ADTSMebyaSqKNPGBWZmKVuQ


----------



## printer (Sep 2, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t have never done Facebook. I checked it out years ago and couldn’t believe how goofy it was, not my style at all. I try Instagram but there again it’s pathetic. This is my only social media I do and it’s not bombarded with ads that annoy me and you can actually have a conversation and you can pace it the way you want, so it works for me. I only have a cell phone and no at home computer but I am thinking about getting off the grid completely and if I need to use the internet I can go to the library.
> 
> I have a rough day today at work because I have a religious wacko coming in who is a complete nut case. I don’t get these people. They refuse the vaccine like it’s poison and then they wait until the very last minute to get treatment for cancer that’s literally oozing from their body and I have to deal with the stench and the non compliance and then they decided, since they are going to die without treatment, that medicine is great and bring on the chemotherapy and radiation . I need another profession .


But radiation comes from God.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *COVID-19 vaccination rate must rise above 85% to avoid fall lockdown, Ontario modelling shows*
> 
> New modelling released Wednesday by Ontario's COVID-19 science advisory table says more than 85 per cent of the eligible population needs to be vaccinated to avoid a lockdown this fall due to the highly contagious delta variant.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/ADTSMebyaSqKNPGBWZmKVuQ


It's completely out of control here. The only way it ends in Oregon is after 85% of antivaxxers contract the disease. They don't even bother with masks or social distancing. 



I'm disappointed but not surprised.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *COVID-19 vaccination rate must rise above 85% to avoid fall lockdown, Ontario modelling shows*
> 
> New modelling released Wednesday by Ontario's COVID-19 science advisory table says more than 85 per cent of the eligible population needs to be vaccinated to avoid a lockdown this fall due to the highly contagious delta variant.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/ADTSMebyaSqKNPGBWZmKVuQ


But, prairie provinces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But, prairie provinces.


Mandates


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *COVID-19 vaccination rate must rise above 85% to avoid fall lockdown, Ontario modelling shows*
> 
> New modelling released Wednesday by Ontario's COVID-19 science advisory table says more than 85 per cent of the eligible population needs to be vaccinated to avoid a lockdown this fall due to the highly contagious delta variant.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/ADTSMebyaSqKNPGBWZmKVuQ


Mandates are coming for employees and students, this should drive the rate up as the working young and 40 somethings are given the choice of the jab or the axe.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Mandates


Not familiar. Link to context?

edit: next post explained


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> *COVID-19 vaccination rate must rise above 85% to avoid fall lockdown, Ontario modelling shows*
> 
> New modelling released Wednesday by Ontario's COVID-19 science advisory table says more than 85 per cent of the eligible population needs to be vaccinated to avoid a lockdown this fall due to the highly contagious delta variant.
> 
> Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/ADTSMebyaSqKNPGBWZmKVuQ


In Canada it could be all over by Christmas for the unvaxxed, most will have caught covid by then, as winter sets in, by spring there shouldn't be too many of the unvaxxed left that delta hasn't dealt with. Delta is very contagious and might not spare those who were infected with the original strain a year ago, vaccines and boosters are required for now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Not familiar. Link to context?
> 
> edit: next post explained


We have yet to implement mandates fully and younger vaccine resistant make up most of the unvaxxed eligible in Canada. There are lot's of younger people who migrated west from the Atlantic provinces and those western provinces have a younger demographic. Employer and school mandates will have a big impact on vaxx rates in those places. In the Maritimes with an older demographic the vaxx rate is close to 90%, over in some provinces.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But, prairie provinces.











Do vaccine mandates violate Canadians' charter rights?


One of the most commonly referenced arguments against vaccine mandates is that they violate the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms, a claim legal experts say is misleading when you look at case law. CTVNews.ca breaks down the fine print of charter rights.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

I had zero reaction to my first 2 Moderna shots, but I had #3 yesterday, and woke up super stiff and achy this morning, hoping that means I finally had a good immune response. I did have Covid between #2 and #3 so maybe that made a difference.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We have yet to implement mandates fully and younger vaccine resistant make up most of the unvaxxed eligible in Canada. There are lot's of younger people who migrated west from the Atlantic provinces and those western provinces have a younger demographic. Employer and school mandates will have a big impact on vaxx rates in those places. In the Maritimes with an older demographic the vaxx rate is close to 90%, over in some provinces.


Are the Atlantic provinces like the Trailer Park Boys? I want to live there!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I had zero reaction to my first 2 Moderna shots, but I had #3 yesterday, and woke up super stiff and achy this morning, hoping that means I finally had a good immune response. I did have Covid between #2 and #3 so maybe that made a difference.


Sept 20th can't get here soon enough for me.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I had zero reaction to my first 2 Moderna shots, but I had #3 yesterday, and woke up super stiff and achy this morning, hoping that means I finally had a good immune response. I did have Covid between #2 and #3 so maybe that made a difference.


Pfizer 2 gave me two lousy days. I figured” good, immune system is doing homework”.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

Here is the single dose map of Canada, second doses are lagging by a few weeks and those who got the first will get the second with delta on the lose. The difference between the map of Canada and America is pure politics, we started our vaxx program later too.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Are the Atlantic provinces like the Trailer Park Boys? I want to live there!


Yep, hillbillies and trailer park trash minus the racism, I'm from Nova Scotia and one of the characters (Ricky) is distantly related to me!  We have had a lot of people wanting to move to NS since covid, we have low case counts, wear masks and have a high vaxx rate, we contact race and case isolate too, so far so good. I live on Cape Breton Island on the north eastern part of the province.


----------



## Ky dan (Sep 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> If Trump tells me it's effective, fuck no.
> If Fauci say's it works, hell yea.
> Simple


Other way around for me.


----------



## Ky dan (Sep 2, 2021)

mysunnyboy said:


> I agree with everyone but the supposition is science says it’s safe, meaning Fauci.
> Hands down YES


According to the news fauci was and had been there at ground zero when all this happens)


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> Other way around for me.


Have you tried his cure yet? The one where a uv light is crammed up your ass? Or injecting bleach? 

Go ahead. You trust Trump. Do it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> According to the news fauci was and had been there at ground zero when all this happens)


According to Trump, this is just all going to go away. Been a while since he said it -- March, 2020. Since then, 40 million cases, 630,000 dead and about 15 million with long haul covid, still struggling to recover. Daily new case rate is as bad as ever, no end in sight. 

. 

What's up with that?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> Other way around for me.


Why?


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Yep, hillbillies and trailer park trash minus the racism, I'm from Nova Scotia and one of the characters (Ricky) is distantly related to me!  We have had a lot of people wanting to move to NS since covid, we have low case counts, wear masks and have a high vaxx rate, we contact race and case isolate too, so far so good. I live on Cape Breton Island on the north eastern part of the province.


Oh my gosh, that is awesome, do you ever see Ricky at family gatherings? That area is so beautiful, I've only traveled the Maine coast, but I've always wanted to continue up and see as much as possible. I might have to watch the TPBs now. I love the season when he had "Willy goat" and it talked to him LOL


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Oh my gosh, that is awesome, do you ever see Ricky at family gatherings? That area is so beautiful, I've only traveled the Maine coast, but I've always wanted to continue up and see as much as possible. I might have to watch the TPBs now. I love the season when he had "Willy goat" and it talked to him LOL


Never met him, he's a distant relative.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> Other way around for me.









Because Trump was vaccinated.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Because Trump was vaccinated.


Hilarious how Trump loved to say he single handedly is responsible for the Covid vaccines, but was so ashamed to get vaccinated that he waited two weeks until issuing a very subdued press release. Almost as funny as when they propped him up in a child's desk at the hospital and had him sign a blank piece of paper. He could have actually saved so many lies if he had documented truthfully his near death experience and $2 million dollar experimental treatment.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Hilarious how Trump loved to say he single handedly is responsible for the Covid vaccines, but was so ashamed to get vaccinated that he waited two weeks until issuing a very subdued press release. Almost as funny as when they propped him up in a child's desk at the hospital and had him sign a blank piece of paper. He could have actually saved so many lies if he had documented truthfully his near death experience and $2 million dollar experimental treatment.


It is amazingly sick what is going on. As soon as he ripped off his mask and was gulping air like a fish out of water I knew that was it, he was going to kill a lot of people with his whatever it is that he needs to feel like a 'man'.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Have you tried his cure yet? The one where a uv light is crammed up your ass? Or injecting bleach?
> 
> Go ahead. You trust Trump. Do it.


You know what I don't understand?
Why are Trump supporters willing to ingest a drug meant for the treatment of parasitites, not viruses, in livestock, but refuse a vaccine approved by the FDA?
Can anyone answer that?
You must have an answer @Ky dan, right?
Enlighten me


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 2, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I don't understand?
> Why are Trump supporters willing to ingest a drug meant for the treatment of parasitites, not viruses, in livestock, but refuse a vaccine approved by the FDA?
> Can anyone answer that?
> You must have an answer @Ky dan, right?
> Enlighten me


Yep, insane. Same with monoclonal antibodies. Trump supporters are getting those $2,000 treatments-via SOCIALIZED medicine, FYI- because Trump got it, but for some reason the vaccine is the devil even though Trump got that too. They have a very bizarre selective memory situation going on. They are just very stupid people being lead by the nose by far right entertainers like Tucker Carlson, the semi-sentient breakfast sausage. And of course, Desantis is likely getting kickbacks for every monoclonal antibody treatment given out in Florida. He has made a lot of money by banning mask use and discouraging vaccination.


----------



## 1212ham (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> Other way around for me.


So which is it? Both Fauchi and Trump received and recommend the vaccines Trump claimed credit for.
You seem confused.
BTW, congrats for your first post on RIU.... in the politics section of course.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> Other way around for me.


----------



## shimbob (Sep 2, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> According to the news fauci was and had been there at ground zero when all this happens)


According to the news you're full of shit


----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2021)

Maybe this was already posted. I haven't kept up with the thread. 

Rite Aid has free Covid testing









Coronavirus Testing Near Me | Covid-19 Testing | Rite Aid


Coronavirus Testing Near Me | Covid-19 Testing | Rite Aid




www.riteaid.com


----------



## Ky dan (Sep 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I don't understand?
> Why are Trump supporters willing to ingest a drug meant for the treatment of parasitites, not viruses, in livestock, but refuse a vaccine approved by the FDA?
> Can anyone answer that?
> You must have an answer @Ky dan, right?
> Enlighten me


I can ,,who trusts the f.d a. Wouldn't be the first time they let a drug pass that had problems. Remember there are drugs being used in other countries that help people but the F.D.A says no to them. So,who trusts the fda .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> I can ,,who trusts the f.d a. Wouldn't be the first time they let a drug pass that had problems. Remember there are drugs being used in other countries that help people but the F.D.A says no to them. So,who trusts the fda .


I smell a miracle drug pitch coming. lol 

so, you don’t trust the FDA but you trust Facebook? I’m assuming that’s where you’re getting your information. Please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 3, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> I can ,,who trusts the f.d a. Wouldn't be the first time they let a drug pass that had problems. Remember there are drugs being used in other countries that help people but the F.D.A says no to them. So,who trusts the fda .


I’m with you brother! Fuck the FDAholes! I get my science from a mix of Health Canada and the European Medicines Agency Cuz I trust anything with a French accent yo! They both said it’s cool to get vaccinated so I offered my arm for the Gates mysteryRNA and my 5 G has been flawless since.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

Jimdamick said:


> You know what I don't understand?
> Why are Trump supporters willing to ingest a drug meant for the treatment of parasitites, not viruses, in livestock, but refuse a vaccine approved by the FDA?
> Can anyone answer that?
> You must have an answer @Ky dan, right?
> Enlighten me




Ivermectin has been FDA approved for use in humans since the 80's and iirc has less than 300 recorded deaths during prescription use. It's on the UN's list of essential medicines. Doctors in tokyo studying it have been calling for it to be used for covid. The country of slovakia authorized ivermectin treatment for covid in january of this year and since febuary their daily death counts have sunk to a rock bottom low, much like india.

Maybe the billionaire corporate overlords of the pharmaceutical industry who have been controlling public policy ever since citizens united thought that generic, widely available medications nobody is allowed to patent weren't quite as profitable as brand new copyrighted vaccinations, which they convieniently have legal immunity from if it ends up being useless or dangerous? The CEO of pfizer couldn't fly to israel lately because HE WASN'T FULLY VACCINATED. You really buy that crap that he "doesn't want to jump the line"? These are the companies who are constantly settling lawsuits for their baby powders filled with asbestos! When the hell did we start trusting politicians and corporations?!?

We've known since the beginning that the average american had a less than 0.01% of not recovering from covid, and the average american is fat and unhealthy! 78% of everyone hospitalized, put on a ventilator, or killed because of covid was overweight or obese! That leaves 22% to split among the old, people already in the hospital, cancer patients, diabetes patients, and then all the way at the end normal healthy people. We know vitamin D and zinc supplements can help a lot. Hell, we know that tobacco and weed smoking can help!! Do you see doctors encouraging people to diet, exercise, get their nutrition and roll up fat spliffs of herbal medication? Nope, you can't put those in a pill and patent it, so those don't have a place in american medicine. C'est la vie


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> View attachment 4978675
> 
> Ivermectin has been FDA approved for use in humans since the 80's and iirc has less than 300 recorded deaths during prescription use. It's on the UN's list of essential medicines. Doctors in tokyo studying it have been calling for it to be used for covid. The country of slovakia authorized ivermectin treatment for covid in january of this year and since febuary their daily death counts have sunk to a rock bottom low, much like india.
> 
> ...


Link to show Slovakia was not simply correlation?


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> View attachment 4978675
> 
> Ivermectin has been FDA approved for use in humans since the 80's and iirc has less than 300 recorded deaths during prescription use. It's on the UN's list of essential medicines. Doctors in tokyo studying it have been calling for it to be used for covid. The country of slovakia authorized ivermectin treatment for covid in january of this year and since febuary their daily death counts have sunk to a rock bottom low, much like india.
> 
> ...


Nice, another Ivermectin info parrot. There are NO quality clinical studies showing ANY benefit to ivermectin use in Covid. NONE. The sad thing is, these irresponsible ivermectin shills hate science and expertise to the point that they ignore other CHEAP and promising treatments for Covid. There are at least two decent studies that I know of on Fluvoxamine (an old antidepressant) showing significant benefit in early Covid. The far right echo chamber prevents these simple minded people from hearing about anything else. Ivermectin poisoning is affecting the ability of hospitals in the majority of red states to treat their emergency room patients. Meanwhile, there are doctors out there specializing in "ivermectin treatment" who you can call for a 2 minute telemedicine appointment, get charged $200 and get an ivermectin scrip. One such doctor in an ivermectin Facebook group is "treating" HUNDREDS of patients a day. It's just a cash grab for unscrupulous pandemic profiteers. You should be ashamed of yourself for contributing to this idiocy. Would you care at all if someone took your advice and died as a result? If so, please STFU already.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> View attachment 4978675
> 
> Ivermectin has been FDA approved for use in humans since the 80's and iirc has less than 300 recorded deaths during prescription use. It's on the UN's list of essential medicines. Doctors in tokyo studying it have been calling for it to be used for covid. The country of slovakia authorized ivermectin treatment for covid in january of this year and since febuary their daily death counts have sunk to a rock bottom low, much like india.
> 
> ...


Prescription deaths, eh? Which means that you're only interested in it for prescription use? If you're interested in it for non-prescriptions use, then the obvious question is....how many non-prescription deaths?

I agree with you though, everyone that's fat and old and unhealthy should die and it's not possible for there to be any other reason for them to die, other than being fat and unhealthy. If you run over a fat guy with your truck, he died because he's fat.


----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> View attachment 4978675
> 
> Ivermectin has been FDA approved for use in humans since the 80's and iirc has less than 300 recorded deaths during prescription use. It's on the UN's list of essential medicines. Doctors in tokyo studying it have been calling for it to be used for covid. The country of slovakia authorized ivermectin treatment for covid in january of this year and since febuary their daily death counts have sunk to a rock bottom low, much like india.
> 
> ...


Ha! Like all good bullshit artists you’ve managed to sprinkle a kernel of truth into the heap. 

By your own chart from India deaths from COVID declined at ( now hear me out) the same pace as actual cases! Praise ivermectin Jeebus it’s a cow worshipping cousin fucking miracle.

Now as far as Phizers CEO and his travels…Newsmax much? Nice of you to slip in the "wasn’t allowed to travel…LATELY", as in a year ago and not say last week, or any other timeframe a rational person would consider 'lately'. Truth twisted with a little verbal massage but no happy ending for you. 

Lastly, and I will admit this is entirely anecdotal but a coworker of a friend, 42, healthy, few pounds overweight but nothing crazy. tested Positive, had trouble breathing in the middle of the night and drove himself to the hospital, admitted and two weeks later dead. Never even got to say goodbye to his kids. Now she’s a single mom with six figure medical debt…don’t know about you but fuck that shit.

I do agree on the pharmaceutical industry…kill it with fire.


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 3, 2021)

The way I see it, I have taken and injected so many strange drugs into my body already, what’s a little vaccine going to hurt? (Recovering addict)

I ended up getting the J&J 1 dose shot, it seemed the most harmless to me. I see both sides of the argument. These were developed rapidly. But for me personally, I got COVID pretty early on and it really flattened me. I’m in my mid 20’s but it really scared the shit out of me how awful I felt. It was definitely worse than anything I had previously experienced.

I decided to try and avoid that again if possible, it really was a very painful experience and even while I was using at the time, I could not sedate myself enough to get through that.

I wish everyone the best of health, no matter your stance on the vaccine. Much love.


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> View attachment 4978675
> 
> Ivermectin has been FDA approved for use in humans since the 80's and iirc has less than 300 recorded deaths during prescription use. It's on the UN's list of essential medicines. Doctors in tokyo studying it have been calling for it to be used for covid. The country of slovakia authorized ivermectin treatment for covid in january of this year and since febuary their daily death counts have sunk to a rock bottom low, much like india.
> 
> ...


India,
*DGHS drops Ivermectin, Doxycycline from Covid-19 treatment; ICMR rules unchanged*
The revised guidelines have also dropped drugs such as hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, doxycycline, zinc and multivitamins, that were earlier prescribed by doctors to treat asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic Covid-19 patients. 

The Union Health Ministry and Family Welfare's directorate general of health services (DGHS) has issued revised guidelines to stop the use of Ivermectin and Doxycycline in Covid-19 treatment. The new guidelines have dropped all medicines, except antipyretic and antitussive, for asymptomatic and mild cases.









DGHS drops Ivermectin, Doxycycline from Covid-19 treatment; ICMR rules unchanged


The revised guidelines have also dropped drugs such as hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, doxycycline, zinc and multivitamins, that were earlier prescribed by doctors to treat asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic Covid-19 patients.




www.indiatoday.in





*Drugmakers in Japan struggle to keep pace in COVID-19 medicine race*

The Kitasato Institute has been conducting a clinical trial for ivermectin, a drug used to treat parasitic diseases, to evaluate the efficacy of the drug. The drug was discovered by Kitasato University’s distinguished emeritus professor Satoshi Omura, a Nobel Prize winner. While there is conflicting clinical trial evidence on the efficacy of the drug, Haruo Ozaki, president of the Tokyo Medical Association, has proposed the emergency use of the treatment for patients recuperating at home to prevent serious complications from the disease.








Drugmakers in Japan struggle to keep pace in COVID-19 medicine race


No applications for drugs specifically tailored to COVID-19 have been filed yet, as domestic pharmaceutical companies have not invested heavily enough in biomedicine.




www.japantimes.co.jp





*Ivermectin still not proven as COVID drug*
Many posts online containing the video make it seem like the video was filmed in August, however it was filmed in February. Seven months later and Japan has not approved of Ivermectin to be used to treat COVID-19.








Fact Check Friday: Ivermectin


Ivermectin has been called a wonder drug, and some people are wondering if it can, or should, be used to treat COVID-19. While misinformation flies online, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention warn against using the drug.




www.wcpo.com





*The growing debate over the use of ivermectin to combat COVID-19*
Avermectin, originally developed in 1970, served as a way to fight parasitic infections in livestock. In 1981, an adapted variation of those avermectin compounds called ivermectin was introduced, and in 1986, 46 countries authorized the drug’s use in combatting parasitic infections in cattle, sheep and other animals. The development of ivermectin for use against human parasitic infections led to its creators — Satoshi Omura of Kitasato University in Tokyo and William Campbell of the pharmaceutical company Merck — sharing the 2015 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine. 








The growing debate over the use of ivermectin to combat COVID-19


As the delta variant continues its substantial spread in the United States and worldwide, one drug in particular has come under scrutiny by health officials in its ability to combat




www.nrtoday.com





So the creator of Ivermectin says that it should be studied. Yeah, no conflict of interest.

On your 0.01% not recovering, if you count deaths. But the people that end up in hospital and have serious side effects afterward? My sister recoverd from SARS, almost lost her. Now she has partial lung capacity and has problems in life due to it. Many Covid survivors will end up with long term health issues. Hospitals filling up and shedding elective surgeries, as one example, will cause long term health issues that would be treated if it were not for covid. Your pass/fail number of 0.01 does not take all this into account. Also the cost to the medical system, your insurance rates will be going up.

Americans have lot of health issues that help increase hospitalizations and deaths, you are right. But those are not problems that can be turned around in a month at the gym.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2021)

America. Land of the idiots.

"Even after losing her son, she said she is still not sure if she will now get the vaccine"









"Not enough research" Paramedic still opposes vaccine after losing her child to COVID-19


FLOYD County, Ga. (CBS46) -- Just one day after 13-year-old Porter Helm died of COVID-19, state Democrats are calling on Georgia Governor Brian Kemp to shut down in person learning




www.cbs46.com


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Nice, another Ivermectin info parrot. There are NO quality clinical studies showing ANY benefit to ivermectin use in Covid. NONE. The sad thing is, these irresponsible ivermectin shills hate science and expertise to the point that they ignore other CHEAP and promising treatments for Covid. There are at least two decent studies that I know of on Fluvoxamine (an old antidepressant) showing significant benefit in early Covid. The far right echo chamber prevents these simple minded people from hearing about anything else. Ivermectin poisoning is affecting the ability of hospitals in the majority of red states to treat their emergency room patients. Meanwhile, there are doctors out there specializing in "ivermectin treatment" who you can call for a 2 minute telemedicine appointment, get charged $200 and get an ivermectin scrip. One such doctor in an ivermectin Facebook group is "treating" HUNDREDS of patients a day. It's just a cash grab for unscrupulous pandemic profiteers. You should be ashamed of yourself for contributing to this idiocy. Would you care at all if someone took your advice and died as a result? If so, please STFU already.


I am not sure about no studies showing benefit. I think it was a case of the risks outweighed the benefits. It has been a while I looked it up, I have work to do so if anyone has the inclination,






Stanford Coronavirus Antiviral & Resistance Database (CoVDB)


Stanford Coronavirus Antiviral & Resistance Database houses comprehensively curated published data on the susceptibility of SARS-CoV-2 variants to monoclonal antibodies and the plasma from previously infected and vaccinated persons. It also records the spike mutations that are selected by...




covdb.stanford.edu


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Link to show Slovakia was not simply correlation?


It's not just slovakia. 

https://trialsitenews.com/ivermectin-for-covid-19-in-peru-14-fold-reduction-in-nationwide-excess-deaths-p-002-for-effect-by-state-then-13-fold-increase-after-ivermectin-use-restricted/

Check this out: https://ivmstatus.com
All I can say is if multiple countries have seen promising results and if we can only call it correlation at the moment, then it certainly appears to be a strong enough one to be worth investigating in a serious light, yet they choose to dismiss an FDA approved human medication as a sheep dewormer just because some yokels couldn't find medical supervision to take a serious drug, or a pharmacy willing to fill their scrips if they did.



carlsbarn said:


> Ha! Like all good bullshit artists you’ve managed to sprinkle a kernel of truth into the heap.
> 
> By your own chart from India deaths from COVID declined at ( now hear me out) the same pace as actual cases! Praise ivermectin Jeebus it’s a cow worshipping cousin fucking miracle.
> 
> ...


Ivermectin isn't just being looked at as a cure, but as a prophylactic as well. AKA It can help prevent infections from occuring. Here's an example.

I admit I was too lazy to lookup when the pfizer ceo cancelled that trip, but I just saw an article on it dated 3/6/21. That's still long after it was available to every other adult. I don't believe his "jump the line" crap, I'm thinking their as worried about side effects as the 23% of healthcare workers also refusing the vaccine are.

Now if we're talking anecdotes, I have known some older folk who unfortunately passed away. And it does seem the vax helps reduce symptoms in the few anecdotes I've heard, so I don't knock the sick and the compromised if they decide it's the right choice for themselves. But I've also had an early 20's friend test positive with no symptoms, who had to have his roommates quarantine with him just out of safety, and none of them showed symptoms either. Hell, wasn't there a 100+yo who barely knew they had it? This is a disease that affects those who are already sick. The healthy shouldn't be bullied and coerced into being paying customers of fat cat billionaires or being forced to have their lives flipped upside down just because sick people might get sicker. The sick ones can stay at home and wear three masks over their nose and not go to bars or restaraunts and socially distance from ME if it concerns them that much. Just leave me and the rest of the normal population alone!


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

printer said:


> India,
> *DGHS drops Ivermectin, Doxycycline from Covid-19 treatment; ICMR rules unchanged*
> The revised guidelines have also dropped drugs such as hydroxychloroquine, ivermectin, doxycycline, zinc and multivitamins, that were earlier prescribed by doctors to treat asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic Covid-19 patients.
> 
> ...


Fair enough on the conflict of interest, but I've pointed to some interesting resources on ivermectin above. Peru saw a 14x reduction in deaths after permitting it and a 13x rise in deaths after they banned it. Let me be clear I'm not obsessed on the drug as a miracle cure, I just think it specifically is receiving an unfair treatment because cheap drugs like it are a threat to the gigantic profits pfizer et. al. have been making since vaccine production started.

And just how common is this "long covid"? We can talk anecdotes all we want, including the negative vaccine reactions like myocarditis some people are having but let's talk numbers. Last year in the early days of covid they said 80% of the infected were asymptomatic. But now there's delta and since january they changed how PCR test are performed to reduce the number of false positives (not saying a word about the number of cycles they still decide to run, or how some pcr tests were actually infected with covid themselves!) so it's not easy to compare the numbers anyhow. Now I'm reading numbers ranging from 30%-50%, and some specific case studies as low as 12% and some as high as 79%. Who knows who even has covid and who has something else entirely? It's genuinely difficult to say. Doesn't help when I've heard stories from friends of people they knew dying in a motor cycle accident but still being counted as a covid death anyways because their mangled corpse tested positive for it! Who knows how many people even died of it? The numbers get played with so hard.

There have been entire countries like sweden that never locked down and are doing just fine. There are countries almost entirely vaccinated having cases out the wazoo, mild or otherwise. I'm not convinced covid is a concern for the average person and I'm not convinced the vaccine is the best solution for it in any case. You're right though that it's not like you can snap your fingers and suddenly make an old person young, or a cancer survivor no longer immunocompromised but those people have to take the responsibility for their health into their own hands and do what they can. If they need to socially distance, work from home, switch up their diet, get a vaccine that reduces symptom severity, then by all means they should have the ability to pursue every option available for their health. Just don't tell me I need a vax to go out to the bar they would never step foot in anyways because I might get them sick (at the bar they aren't going to) because I didn't get the vax that doesn't keep me from getting sick or spreading sickness to people who got the vax, which doesn't prevent them from getting covid or spreading it! It doesn't make a lick a of sense.



Rurumo said:


> Nice, another Ivermectin info parrot. There are NO quality clinical studies showing ANY benefit to ivermectin use in Covid. NONE. The sad thing is, these irresponsible ivermectin shills hate science and expertise to the point that they ignore other CHEAP and promising treatments for Covid. There are at least two decent studies that I know of on Fluvoxamine (an old antidepressant) showing significant benefit in early Covid. The far right echo chamber prevents these simple minded people from hearing about anything else. Ivermectin poisoning is affecting the ability of hospitals in the majority of red states to treat their emergency room patients. Meanwhile, there are doctors out there specializing in "ivermectin treatment" who you can call for a 2 minute telemedicine appointment, get charged $200 and get an ivermectin scrip. One such doctor in an ivermectin Facebook group is "treating" HUNDREDS of patients a day. It's just a cash grab for unscrupulous pandemic profiteers. You should be ashamed of yourself for contributing to this idiocy. Would you care at all if someone took your advice and died as a result? If so, please STFU already.


My exact point is that cheap and promising alternatives to the vax are being severley discredited and ignored. I haven't read about Fluvoxamine beyond seeing the word once or twice in discussions, but I'm not going to ignore it if it's truly effective. I'll look into it. And by the by I'm certainly not offering any medical advice lol, go have a personal conversation with a good doctor you acutally think cares about you and your health. Then get a second opinion  Take a look at some of the links further up my post, there's a least enough promise to not pretend it's only a livestock dewormer when it's been approved for people for decades, and hey joe rogan didn't die from it did he? Then again, I think he can afford to get more than just the apple flavored kind. Lol.

Oh and even if ivermectin is as easy to get as medical weed from sketchy pillmill docs, do you think those quacks give a rats ass about monitoring those patients' health and building a real treatment routine? Do you think those businesses would exist if these people could get scrips from real doctors? All the propaganda surrounding ivermectin and any vax alternative like fluvoxamine as a treatment has probably turned many intelligent caring doctors from never considering trying them or worse, scaring the ones who would try with public shaming or even loss of job and credentials if they did. I'm not obsessed for ivermectin, I just don't like the obsession against it.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> It's not just slovakia.
> 
> https://trialsitenews.com/ivermectin-for-covid-19-in-peru-14-fold-reduction-in-nationwide-excess-deaths-p-002-for-effect-by-state-then-13-fold-increase-after-ivermectin-use-restricted/
> 
> ...


I do not trust TrialSite News. “High incidence of pseudoscience”.



Redirect Notice


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

printer said:


> I am not sure about no studies showing benefit. I think it was a case of the risks outweighed the benefits. It has been a while I looked it up, I have work to do so if anyone has the inclination,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read something a while back that said all this ivermectin hype comes from a study that claimed the virus can't replicate with ivermectin use. But there was one slight problem with it, the dosage required was 100 times the normal dose. And two of the studies claiming it works have been proven fraudulent.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Fair enough on the conflict of interest, but I've pointed to some interesting resources on ivermectin above. Peru saw a 14x reduction in deaths after permitting it and a 13x rise in deaths after they banned it. Let me be clear I'm not obsessed on the drug as a miracle cure, I just think it specifically is receiving an unfair treatment because cheap drugs like it are a threat to the gigantic profits pfizer et. al. have been making since vaccine production started.
> 
> And just how common is this "long covid"? We can talk anecdotes all we want, including the negative vaccine reactions like myocarditis some people are having but let's talk numbers. Last year in the early days of covid they said 80% of the infected were asymptomatic. But now there's delta and since january they changed how PCR test are performed to reduce the number of false positives (not saying a word about the number of cycles they still decide to run, or how some pcr tests were actually infected with covid themselves!) so it's not easy to compare the numbers anyhow. Now I'm reading numbers ranging from 30%-50%, and some specific case studies as low as 12% and some as high as 79%. Who knows who even has covid and who has something else entirely? It's genuinely difficult to say. Doesn't help when I've heard stories from friends of people they knew dying in a motor cycle accident but still being counted as a covid death anyways because their mangled corpse tested positive for it! Who knows how many people even died of it? The numbers get played with so hard.


Earlier you were saying that the numbers are virtually nothing at 0.01% and now you're using bigger numbers like these percentages to give the impression of a greater impact, but...a greater impact on virtually nothing? What's nothing times a lot? Still nothing? Seems like you're trying to have it both ways, Covid is nothing, but these alternative medicines will save you!!!


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

I still support tRUmptards right to eat dewormer and die of covid, especially dying of covid.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I do not trust TrialSite News. “High incidence of pseudoscience”.





captainmorgan said:


> I read something a while back that said all this ivermectin hype comes from a study that claimed the virus can't replicate with ivermectin use. But there was one slight problem with it, the dosage required was 100 times the normal dose. And two of the studies claiming it works have been proven fraudulent.


how about these guys?

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/344469305_Real-World_Evidence_The_Case_of_Peru_Causality_between_Ivermectin_and_COVID-19_Infection_Fatality_Rate

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8248252/


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Earlier you were saying that the numbers are virtually nothing at 0.01% and now you're using bigger numbers like these percentages to give the impression of a greater impact, but...a greater impact on virtually nothing? What's nothing times a lot? Still nothing? Seems like you're trying to have it both ways, Covid is nothing, but these alternative medicines will save you!!!


I'm not sure what you're asking. The chance of recovering from covid among most people has always been 99% and above aka only around 0.01% don't. The other numbers refer to the rate of covid cases that are asymptomatic aka of no real concern, which at the begininng of covid had reports saying as high as 80%. Even some case studies published this year report similar numbers, although other numbers I saw were lower but still significant.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

You're saying, "oh look at this 14x reduction..", but 14 time zero is still zero. So, if your "14x" is to carry any weight, you have to first admit that there's something to weigh. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> how about these guys?
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/publication/344469305_Real-World_Evidence_The_Case_of_Peru_Causality_between_Ivermectin_and_COVID-19_Infection_Fatality_Rate
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8248252/


No indication if the first was peer-reviewed.

The second is interesting but if you look at the statistical quality indicators, they are pretty bad. More studies by bigger players are needed.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> You're saying, "oh look at this 14x reduction..", but 14 time zero is still zero. So, if your "14x" is to carry any weight, you have to first admit that there's something to weigh. Can't have it both ways.


Ah I see. That's also partially my point, the impact of covid has been pretty overblown for both political reasons (it was an election year in the u.s. and boy do governments like power) but also profit ones once the corporations got involved. For most people it's a cold or mild flu but it's a serious disease for some people who are in bad positions immunesystem-wise like how the flu can be for them as well, and they deserve to have more treatment and prevention options being seriously investigated than just the vax, especially now that we know the vax alone isn't as helpful as we hoped. I'm not calling them miracle drugs but I think all the anti-hype is undeserved and mostly profit-driven.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah I see. That's also partially my point, the impact of covid has been pretty overblown for both political reasons (it was an election year in the u.s. and boy do governments like power) but also profit ones once the corporations got involved. For most people it's a cold or mild flu but it's a serious disease for some people who are in bad positions immunesystem-wise like how the flu can be for them as well, and they deserve to have more treatment and prevention options being seriously investigated than just the vax, especially now that we know the vax alone isn't as helpful as we hoped. I'm not calling them miracle drugs but I think all the anti-hype is undeserved and mostly profit-driven.


So long as these unproven treatments are seen as an adjunct to vaccination and not an alternative.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> More studies by bigger players are needed.


which will be hard to get if they're too busy calling it horse dewormer or too afraid of public shaming to consider investigating it.



CatHedral said:


> So long as these unproven treatments are seen as an adjunct to vaccination and not an alternative.


Those at risk should have every tool they can. Those not at risk shouldn't have tools forced upon them!


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah I see. That's also partially my point, the impact of covid has been pretty overblown for both political reasons (it was an election year in the u.s. and boy do governments like power) but also profit ones once the corporations got involved. For most people it's a cold or mild flu but it's a serious disease for some people who are in bad positions immunesystem-wise like how the flu can be for them as well, and they deserve to have more treatment and prevention options being seriously investigated than just the vax, especially now that we know the vax alone isn't as helpful as we hoped. I'm not calling them miracle drugs but I think all the anti-hype is undeserved and mostly profit-driven.



Please eat dewormer and stay clear of the vaccine.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Please eat dewormer and stay clear of the vaccine.


I would, but I'm waiting for peanut butter flavor to come out


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> which will be hard to get if they're too busy calling it horse dewormer or too afraid of public shaming to consider investigating it.
> 
> 
> 
> Those at risk should have every tool they can. Those not at risk shouldn't have tools forced upon them!


No. There are enough destructive jerks who won’t vacuum up without a mandate. They very much should be seriously penalized if they refuse to do the civic minded thing.

For one, anyone unvaxed who gets hospitalized should have to pay the full cost of care without insurer assistance. I consider that a reasonable price to exact for anyone who opposes a vital public health measure without (rare) legitimate medical reasons. This “freedom” fixation is MAGA horseshit.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. There are enough destructive jerks who won’t vacuum up without a mandate. They very much should be seriously penalized if they refuse to do the civic minded thing.
> 
> For one, anyone unvaxed who gets hospitalized should have to pay the full cost of care without insurer assistance. I consider that a reasonable price to exact for anyone who opposes a vital public health measure without (rare) legitimate medical reasons. This “freedom” fixation is MAGA horseshit.


Ah, and so the nazis come out to play


I vacuum just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah I see. That's also partially my point, the impact of covid has been pretty overblown for both political reasons (it was an election year in the u.s. and boy do governments like power) but also profit ones once the corporations got involved. For most people it's a cold or mild flu but it's a serious disease for some people who are in bad positions immunesystem-wise like how the flu can be for them as well, and they deserve to have more treatment and prevention options being seriously investigated than just the vax, especially now that we know the vax alone isn't as helpful as we hoped. I'm not calling them miracle drugs but I think all the anti-hype is undeserved and mostly profit-driven.


And also my point. It nullifies the impact of your "14x", because again, a 14x reduction in something overblown, is still something overblown. Not saying I agree with your take, only that you can't really downplay Covid and also hype a treatment for Covid.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah, and so the nazis come out to play
> 
> View attachment 4978824
> I vacuum just fine, thank you very much.


The projection is classic.

I knew someone who swore by the power of spraying windex on rashes and injuries. Just because people believe stupid shit as some kind of messed up placebo doesn't make it reality.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah, and so the nazis come out to play
> 
> View attachment 4978824
> I vacuum just fine, thank you very much.


Not Nazi. We kicked that one out in November.

But if you choose against the vaccine you should be held liable for your cost to society. 

And that is getting off lightly, since I am not suggesting that antivaxers be charged with criminal reckless endangerment, which would be a slam dunk conviction.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah, and so the nazis come out to play
> 
> View attachment 4978824
> I vacuum just fine, thank you very much.


Not quite. It's "it helps save lives" and "no thanks, I care more about my discomfort than I do about other Americans" and then it's "I hope you die".


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> I can ,,who trusts the f.d a. Wouldn't be the first time they let a drug pass that had problems. Remember there are drugs being used in other countries that help people but the F.D.A says no to them. So,who trusts the fda .


Everybody with a fucking brain moron, try reading the news instead of swallowing bullshit propaganda that will kill you.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

about the "do it for grandma" argument - the vaccine doesn't stop you from getting sick. The Lancet released a study BEFORE the delta variant showing the best vaccine had a less than 2% absolute risk reduction against catching covid. And now it's MORE infectious.

The CDC has said the vaccinated spread covid just as easily as the unvaccinated. And studies in israel are showing natural immunity is several times more effective at preventing both covid and symtpomatic covid than double vaccination. By that logic, if I truly cared about grandma then the best I can do for her is to get infected and recover because just getting the vax alone might kill her.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

Nobody said it does, it's just that dumb rednecks automatically assume that a vaccine is some sort of impenetrable shield and then they try to poke holes in, what amounts to their own lack of knowledge.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> about the "do it for grandma" argument - the vaccine doesn't stop you from getting sick. The Lancet released a study BEFORE the delta variant showing the best vaccine had a less than 2% absolute risk reduction against catching covid. And now it's MORE infectious.
> 
> The CDC has said the vaccinated spread covid just as easily as the unvaccinated. And studies in israel are showing natural immunity is several times more effective at preventing both covid and symtpomatic covid than double vaccination. By that logic, if I truly cared about grandma then the best I can do for her is to get infected and recover because just getting the vax alone might kill her.


And now you are selling the lies against a highly effective extremely safe vaccine after plugging nonsense.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

mooray said:


> Not quite. It's "it helps save lives" and "no thanks, I care more about my discomfort than I do about other Americans" and then it's "I hope you die".


Nah it's "it helps save lives" and "not really and it might mess up mine, here's proof"
and then it's "lalala I'm not listening i hope you die lalalala"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Not Nazi. We kicked that one out in November.
> 
> But if you choose against the vaccine you should be held liable for your cost to society.
> 
> And that is getting off lightly, since I am not suggesting that antivaxers be charged with criminal reckless endangerment, which would be a slam dunk conviction.


The Texas law could be turned around in many states, if you give someone covid you can be sued by anybody etc, just substitute, covid. Then there's guns and anybody can sue someone who has an illegal one under state law etc, the list is endless. The SCOTUS opened a can of worms that they might have to swallow. If Texas turns blue in 2022, they could get rid of the antiabortion law and make the same kind of laws pertaining to guns and covid. Let the fuckers come out with their guns freaking out and mow them down, the feds would put the survivors on a terrorist watch list. Ya gotta win first, then all kinds of things become possible.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> about the "do it for grandma" argument - the vaccine doesn't stop you from getting sick. The Lancet released a study BEFORE the delta variant showing the best vaccine had a less than 2% absolute risk reduction against catching covid. And now it's MORE infectious.
> 
> The CDC has said the vaccinated spread covid just as easily as the unvaccinated. And studies in israel are showing natural immunity is several times more effective at preventing both covid and symtpomatic covid than double vaccination. By that logic, if I truly cared about grandma then the best I can do for her is to get infected and recover because just getting the vax alone might kill her.



Stay in your lane tRUmptard and eat your dewormer.


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Nah it's "it helps save lives" and "not really and it might mess up mine, here's proof"
> and then it's "lalala I'm not listening i hope you die lalalala"


Oh yeah, masks mess up your life?

"Look at me, I'm super tough, Covid ain't shit.....boo hoo this thing on my face is killing meeeeee!!!!"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Nah it's "it helps save lives" and "not really and it might mess up mine, here's proof"
> and then it's "lalala I'm not listening i hope you die lalalala"


So what sock were you using last week? You must be weak, cause you are using so many socks to make yourself look bigger.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Nah it's "it helps save lives" and "not really and it might mess up mine, here's proof"
> and then it's "lalala I'm not listening i hope you die lalalala"


You are here spreading lies and disinformation trying your best to murder people with bullshit, folks tend not to like murders, whatever their weapon of choice. Besides, we are doing it for the poor Trumpers, they are the ones getting sick and dying these days, the liberals are doing just fine. It is out of concern for others that we speak, we're all vaxxed to the max and not too concerned about ourselves, unlike you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

If Stinky was still president he would have outlawed the vaccine and made eating dewormer mandatory.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> And now you are selling the lies against a highly effective extremely safe vaccine after plugging nonsense.


The lancet and the CDC are lying? 

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm?s_cid=mm7031e2_w

https://apnews.com/article/science-health-coronavirus-pandemic-d9504519a8ae081f785ca012b5ef84d1

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lanmic/article/PIIS2666-5247(21)00069-0/fulltext


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> the poor Trumpers, they are the ones getting sick and dying these days, the liberals are doing just fine.



https://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/commentisfree/2021/jun/27/why-most-people-who-now-die-with-covid-have-been-vaccinated

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/8/23/israel-struggles-to-cope-with-surge-of-covid-infections-despite-v


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> The lancet and the CDC are lying?
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm?s_cid=mm7031e2_w
> 
> ...


Nope you are because you are just making shit up that you think sounds good (or have been tricked into believing.

See you are mistaking the 'breakthrough cases' of vaccinated people who the CDC has estimated to be 26x less likely to have a breakthrough case as the people who are idiotically not getting vaccinated because of the propaganda spam.


Which is not what you said as 'vaccinated spread cover as easily as the unvaccinated. Which is a lie.



You are spreading very dangerous propaganda.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking. The chance of recovering from covid among most people has always been 99% and above aka only around 0.01% don't. The other numbers refer to the rate of covid cases that are asymptomatic aka of no real concern, which at the begininng of covid had reports saying as high as 80%. Even some case studies published this year report similar numbers, although other numbers I saw were lower but still significant.


Drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we have laws against it because it's a threat to public safety......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Ah, and so the nazis come out to play
> 
> View attachment 4978824
> I vacuum just fine, thank you very much.


drunk driver?.....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> The lancet and the CDC are lying?
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm?s_cid=mm7031e2_w
> 
> ...


Just look at all the bullshit assembled and ready to go! This must be a full time job for you, since you are probably unemployable.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The Texas law could be turned around in many states, if you give someone covid you can be sued by anybody etc, just substitute, covid. Then there's guns and anybody can sue someone who has an illegal one under state law etc, the list is endless. The SCOTUS opened a can of worms that they might have to swallow. If Texas turns blue in 2022, they could get rid of the antiabortion law and make the same kind of laws pertaining to guns and covid. Let the fuckers come out with their guns freaking out and mow them down, the feds would put the survivors on a terrorist watch list. Ya gotta win first, then all kinds of things become possible.


"if it even saves one life"

"YOU DON'T VOTE THE SAME AS ME??!?! I HOPE THE GOVERNMENT KILLS YOU"

lol typical nazi. Remember how hitler was voted into power? You're the kinda guy who'd vote for his policies, to say the least.


mooray said:


> Oh yeah, masks mess up your life?


Like a fly to honey.....

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8152240/


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what sock were you using last week? You must be weak, cause you are using so many socks to make yourself look bigger.


Hey that sock was your mother, I thought you had more respect than to talk about her like that!


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nope you are because you are just making shit up that you think sounds good (or have been tricked into believing.
> 
> See you are mistaking the 'breakthrough cases' of vaccinated people who the CDC has estimated to be 26x less likely to have a breakthrough case as the people who are idiotically not getting vaccinated because of the propaganda spam.
> View attachment 4978828
> ...


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33296437/
https://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/delta-variant-viral-load-scientists-are-watching-covid-pandemic-rcna1604

1+1=......


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Just look at all the bullshit assembled and ready to go! This must be a full time job for you, since you are probably unemployable.


lol butthurt


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33296437/
> https://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/delta-variant-viral-load-scientists-are-watching-covid-pandemic-rcna1604
> 
> 1+1=......


Must be hard for you to actually understand the nonsense you are concluding based on your links. It makes sense you can't add 1+1.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/commentisfree/2021/jun/27/why-most-people-who-now-die-with-covid-have-been-vaccinated
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/8/23/israel-struggles-to-cope-with-surge-of-covid-infections-despite-v


Even in those counties that didn't vote for Trump, it's the Trumpers in them who are getting sick, it's actually much worse than they are saying. Half of republicans are not vaxxed and don't wear masks, no wonder their leaders in Washington are panicking and all over the map on the issue! Few will die compared to those infected, thanks to medical treatments and a younger demographic, but 60% of those hospitalized will go on to have long term covid or be fucked for life. Other Trumpers will have near death, attitude adjusting experiences, hate comes with a price, your life.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New Data Shows Just How Hard Covid Hit Trump Counties*





“This gives some real empirical weight to anecdotal evidence we have been seeing for months and months and months,” says Chris Hayes. “The delta wave is wreaking havoc disproportionately in Red America.”


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33296437/
> https://www.nbcnews.com/science/science-news/delta-variant-viral-load-scientists-are-watching-covid-pandemic-rcna1604
> 
> 1+1=......


from your post.....
"We need to keep hammering home that people need to get vaccinated if they haven't already," he said. "That’s how we're going to protect ourselves, and eventually that's how we make our way out of this pandemic."


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol butthurt


No, I've seen disinformation before, if the Lancet actually thought the CDC was lying they would say so publicly and forcefully. The CDC was briefly corrupted under Trump, but so was almost the entire US government, he did try to steal the election and fomented an insurrection against the republic. Also there's the matter of Health Canada and all the other government health agencies, it's like the big lie, the international media says the same thing as regular legitimate American media does. Only a few propaganda outlets are spinning the covid lie for profit, the suckers eat that shit right up.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> about the "do it for grandma" argument -* the vaccine doesn't stop you from getting sick. *The Lancet released a study BEFORE the delta variant showing the best vaccine had a less than 2% absolute risk reduction against catching covid. And now it's MORE infectious.
> 
> The CDC has said the vaccinated spread covid just as easily as the unvaccinated. And studies in israel are showing natural immunity is several times more effective at preventing both covid and symtpomatic covid than double vaccination. By that logic, if I truly cared about grandma then the best I can do for her is to get infected and recover because just getting the vax alone might kill her.


Actually it is extremely effective at preventing symptoms (aka getting sick).

What it does little against is getting infected and being infectious.

That is why decent folk mask up.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> No, I've seen disinformation before, if the Lancet actually thought the CDC was lying they would say so publicly and forcefully. The CDC was briefly corrupted under Trump, but so was almost the entire US government, he did try to steal the election and fomented an insurrection against the republic. Also there's the matter of Health Canada and all the other government health agencies, it's like the big lie, the international media says the same thing as regular legitimate American media does. Only a few propaganda outlets are spinning the covid lie for profit, the suckers eat that shit right up.


Not the CDC, pfizer et. al. The lancet article explains how they used legalease to justify their "95% effective" stat, using a more useless statistic called relative risk reduction, or RRR, as compared to the much more useful stat ARR, or absoulute risk reduction. Which their peer reviewed study concluded was less than 2% for the best performing vaccine. Not the number j&j's marketing department wants being heard now is it?



CatHedral said:


> Actually it is extremely effective at preventing symptoms (aka getting sick).
> 
> What it does little against is getting infected and being infectious.
> 
> That is why decent folk mask up.


Now you're moving the goalposts and admitting the vax is useless for the only reason they're forcing it on us, to help others. That's what I've said since the start. Tell me little nazi boy, are you still going to put me in camp for not getting the vax that does nothing to help anyone besides myself? May as well take someone's rights away for choosing to smoke or sky dive. My body my choice, facist.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Not the CDC, pfizer et. al. The lancet article explains how they used legalease to justify their "95% effective" stat, using a more useless statistic called relative risk reduction, or RRR, as compared to the much more useful stat ARR, or absoulute risk reduction. Which their peer reviewed study concluded was less than 2% for the best performing vaccine. Not the number j&j's marketing department wants being heard now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're moving the goalposts and admitting the vax is useless for the only reason they're forcing it on us, to help others. That's what I've said since the start. Tell me little nazi boy, are you still going to put me in camp for not getting the vax that does nothing to help anyone besides myself? May as well take someone's rights away for choosing to smoke or sky dive. My body my choice, facist.


drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we have laws against it because it is a threat to others.......get it?! perhaps we should put a $10,000 bounty on un-vaxed ala Texas


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Not the CDC, pfizer et. al. The lancet article explains how they used legalease to justify their "95% effective" stat, using a more useless statistic called relative risk reduction, or RRR, as compared to the much more useful stat ARR, or absoulute risk reduction. Which their peer reviewed study concluded was less than 2% for the best performing vaccine. Not the number j&j's marketing department wants being heard now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're moving the goalposts and admitting the vax is useless for the only reason they're forcing it on us, to help others. That's what I've said since the start. Tell me little nazi boy, are you still going to put me in camp for not getting the vax that does nothing to help anyone besides myself? May as well take someone's rights away for choosing to smoke or sky dive. My body my choice, facist.


Real world data back them up and the data is in, end of argument, reality wins.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Not the CDC, pfizer et. al. The lancet article explains how they used legalease to justify their "95% effective" stat, using a more useless statistic called relative risk reduction, or RRR, as compared to the much more useful stat ARR, or absoulute risk reduction. Which their peer reviewed study concluded was less than 2% for the best performing vaccine. Not the number j&j's marketing department wants being heard now is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're moving the goalposts and admitting the vax is useless for the only reason they're forcing it on us, to help others. That's what I've said since the start. Tell me little nazi boy, are you still going to put me in camp for not getting the vax that does nothing to help anyone besides myself? May as well take someone's rights away for choosing to smoke or sky dive. My body my choice, facist.


I never threatened you or anyone with camp, you liar.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I never threatened you or anyone with camp, you liar.


not a bad idea though....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

health insurance companies are going have to start charging un-vaxed more....


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I don’t have never done Facebook. I checked it out years ago and couldn’t believe how goofy it was, not my style at all. I try Instagram but there again it’s pathetic. This is my only social media I do and it’s not bombarded with ads that annoy me and you can actually have a conversation and you can pace it the way you want, so it works for me. I only have a cell phone and no at home computer but I am thinking about getting off the grid completely and if I need to use the internet I can go to the library.
> 
> I have a rough day today at work because I have a religious wacko coming in who is a complete nut case. I don’t get these people. They refuse the vaccine like it’s poison and then they wait until the very last minute to get treatment for cancer that’s literally oozing from their body and I have to deal with the stench and the non compliance and then they decided, since they are going to die without treatment, that medicine is great and bring on the chemotherapy and radiation . I need another profession .


I love my nurses, Thanks for being there.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> health insurance companies are going have to start charging un-vaxed more....


They already are, health insurance companies aren't gonna pay for this idiocy any longer than they have too, stupidity will become a preexisting condition.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> "if it even saves one life"
> 
> "YOU DON'T VOTE THE SAME AS ME??!?! I HOPE THE GOVERNMENT KILLS YOU"
> 
> ...


The only ones being killed and fucked by this now are largely republicans and those are the ones you are harming by spreading this bullshit, the liberals are all vaxxed. When you start killing your own kind, the rest of us know we are dealing with a loser.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

thanks republicans....
*15 Miami-Dade educators die from COVID-19 in 10 days*








15 Miami-Dade educators die from COVID-19 in 10 days


One of the educators that lost their life to COVID-19 was Abe Coleman, a teacher for more than 30 years.




nbc-2.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

see above^^
*Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis appeals ruling that said he didn't have authority to ban mask mandates in schools*








Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis appeals ruling that said he didn't have authority to ban mask mandates in schools | CNN


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has appealed a judge's ruling that stated the governor overreached and did not have the authority to ban school districts from implementing mask mandates without a parent opt-out.




www.cnn.com


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we have laws against it because it is a threat to others.......get it?! perhaps we should put a $10,000 bounty on un-vaxed ala Texas


and yet the unvaxxed are not any more of a threat than the vaxxed, as shown by many studies including the CDC's own. Which I have posted for you to see  Speaking of abortion, which in general I'm in favor of, if it's ok to kill something that 50% belongs to someone else for any reason ranging from "my body my choice" to "I just feel like it", and nobody else's eelings or alleged life if you believe it's a living baby matters then I can choose to not to be subjected to an experimental drug cocktail the governments own data suggests I'm in no need of and wont help anybody else. I'm just not taking it is all lmao


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Real world data back them up and the data is in, end of argument, reality wins.


Yeah I've been posting the real world data, from the same sources y'all tell me to blindly obey. You've just been whinging and complaining  Come back when you have a rebuttal that isn't "because I said so", and get some bengay for that chapped ass of yours


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and yet the unvaxxed are not any more of a threat than the vaxxed, as shown by many studies including the CDC's own. Which I have posted for you to see  Speaking of abortion, which in general I'm in favor of, if it's ok to kill something that 50% belongs to someone else for any reason ranging from "my body my choice" to "I just feel like it", and nobody else's eelings or alleged life if you believe it's a living baby matters then I can choose to not to be subjected to an experimental drug cocktail the governments own data suggests I'm in no need of and wont help anybody else. I'm just not taking it is all lmao


Keep on selling you bullshit lies.

Unvaccinated people are far more likely to get the virus and become super spreaders than any fully vaccinated person.



FermentFred said:


> Yeah I've been posting the real world data, from the same sources y'all tell me to blindly obey. You've just been whinging and complaining  Come back when you have a rebuttal that isn't "because I said so", and get some bengay for that chapped ass of yours


No you have been posting legitimate links and posting bullshit false narratives about what they are saying in them.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The only ones being killed and fucked by this now are largely republicans and those are the ones you are harming by spreading this bullshit, the liberals are all vaxxed. When you start killing your own kind, the rest of us know we are dealing with a loser.


see the following 


FermentFred said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/commentisfree/2021/jun/27/why-most-people-who-now-die-with-covid-have-been-vaccinated
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/8/23/israel-struggles-to-cope-with-surge-of-covid-infections-despite-v





Grandpapy said:


> I love my nurses, Thanks for being there.


aren't nurses the largest group of healthcare workerw refusing the vax?



CatHedral said:


> I never threatened you or anyone with camp, you liar.





CatHedral said:


> No. There are enough destructive jerks who won’t vacuum up without a mandate. They very much should be seriously penalized if they refuse to do the civic minded thing.
> 
> For one, anyone unvaxed who gets hospitalized should have to pay the full cost of care without insurer assistance. I consider that a reasonable price to exact for anyone who opposes a vital public health measure without (rare) legitimate medical reasons. This “freedom” fixation is MAGA horseshit.


"this freedom fixation is MAGA horseshit"

"[people I don't like] should be severely penalized if they refuse [the greater good]"

yeah yeah first you ban me from the bars, then my job, then the grocery store.. I'm sure you'll give up after that, you nazi rat bastard. Sounds like you got bullied too much in middle school and this is how you live out your power fantasies lol.




hanimmal said:


> Keep on selling you bullshit lies.
> 
> Unvaccinated people are far more likely to get the virus and become super spreaders than any fully vaccinated person.
> 
> No you have been posting legitimate links and posting bullshit false narratives about what they are saying in them.



Actually the unvaxxed with natural immunity are 6-13x less likely to catch covid, are 27x less likely to be symptomatic if they do and 8x less likely to be hospitalized than those who have been double vaxxed. Given most people survive covid with either mild or no symptoms at all it is unethical to demand they become participants in an experimental drug trial that is less effective than known immunity boosting alternatives.

https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/312637

If you can interpret my links better than me then walk the walk instead of just posing, it's getting embarassing for you my dude.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and yet the unvaxxed are not any more of a threat than the vaxxed, as shown by many studies including the CDC's own. Which I have posted for you to see  Speaking of abortion, which in general I'm in favor of, if it's ok to kill something that 50% belongs to someone else for any reason ranging from "my body my choice" to "I just feel like it", and nobody else's eelings or alleged life if you believe it's a living baby matters then I can choose to not to be subjected to an experimental drug cocktail the governments own data suggests I'm in no need of and wont help anybody else. I'm just not taking it is all lmao


then you will pay more for your health insurance...insurance companies know the truth


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> see the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until those numbers appear in Nature or Jama, I’m staying loose.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> see the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are incorrect. 

But I don't expect another death cult troll to admit it.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> then you will pay more for your health insurance...insurance companies know the truth


lol, as if corporations wont take any excuse to take more money from the poor


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> see the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sequitur


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> see the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The costs of babying all the dying unvaxxed republicans in ICU's are real......


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> aren't nurses the largest group of healthcare workerw refusing the vax?


Not in a University Hospital. (science and that kind of stuff)


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol, as if corporations wont take any excuse to take more money from the poor


thats a basic republican policy


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> aren't nurses the largest group of healthcare workerw refusing the vax?


No, it is the people who are not nurses but that pretend like they know enough to be one that are.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Until those numbers appear in Nature or Jama, I’m staying loose.


lmao the nazi gets stumped and has to goosestep away with his tail between his legs while muttering appeals to authority on his way out. Typical nazi.


hanimmal said:


> You are incorrect.
> 
> But I don't expect another death cult troll to admit it.


No u. If you could prove I was wrong you'd try but you're just a robotic covid cultist who can only parrot CNN talking points, and you just short circuit when you're forced to think a little. Come back when you can argue a point instead of throwing a tantrum when you're wrong, but I don't expect another retard covid cultist to muster that.

"death cult", ironic coming from a stumped covid nazi. Come back with an argument next time


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lmao the nazi gets stumped and has to goosestep away with his tail between his legs while muttering appeals to authority on his way out. Typical nazi.
> 
> 
> No u. If you could prove I was wrong you'd try but you're just a robotic covid cultist who can only parrot CNN talking points, and you just short circuit when you're forced to think a little. Come back when you can argue a point instead of throwing a tantrum when you're wrong, but I don't expect another retard covid cultist to muster that.
> ...


No. My wanting information from non-polarized sources is a good thing despite your thrashing.

edit. The only Covid Nazis ate the deniers.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> non sequitur


lol butthurt.



doublejj said:


> The costs of babying all the dying unvaxxed republicans in ICU's are real......


so are the costs of the cigarette smoker dying of lung cancer, so are the costs of the alcoholic who wrecked his liver and needs a new one, so are the costs of the motorcyclcist who tips his bike over on the freeway. Their body, their medical bills, their choice. Deal with nazi


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> so are the costs of the cigarette smoker dying of lung cancer, so are the costs of the alcoholic who wrecked his liver and needs a new one, so are the costs of the motorcyclcist who tips his bike over on the freeway. Their body, their medical bills, their choice. Deal with nazi


No butthurt. Your reasoning is defective. Bad premises.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> so are the costs of the cigarette smoker dying of lung cancer, so are the costs of the alcoholic who wrecked his liver and needs a new one, so are the costs of the motorcyclcist who tips his bike over on the freeway. Their body, their medical bills, their choice. Deal with nazi


Im not your insurer.....thankfully


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> edit. The only Covid Nazis ate the deniers.


I knew you crazy bastards wouldn't stop at anything but I didn't expect this! You're saying you're not just a nazi, you're a nazi ZOMBIE?!?!?



they've prepared me for this....


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> I knew you crazy bastards wouldn't stop at anything but I didn't expect this! You're saying you're not just a nazi, you're a nazi ZOMBIE?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 4978896
> 
> they've prepared me for this....


are not ate.

My heritage is Germanic. I am emphatically not a Nazi, or any right troll like you.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> I knew you crazy bastards wouldn't stop at anything but I didn't expect this! You're saying you're not just a nazi, you're a nazi ZOMBIE?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 4978896
> 
> they've prepared me for this....


how long before most of the right are dead of their own choosing, from covid?...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 3, 2021)

printer said:


> But radiation comes from God.


I’m radioactive.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> You haven't offered a single rebuttal in response to anything I've said. Prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had you been paying attention, I did.


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> You haven't offered a single rebuttal in response to anything I've said. Prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By my math,

( 0.646 M / 39.8 M ) x 100 = 1.6% death rate. 

Not 0.1% death rate as you post.

I will give credit to some of the treatments that are not in favor to some extent. I have read many and I will put dewormer as a 'maybe'. More studies needed. But when you post a 99.9% survive rate, well that lowers my opinion of your arguments.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lmao the nazi gets stumped and has to goosestep away with his tail between his legs while muttering appeals to authority on his way out. Typical nazi.
> 
> 
> No u. If you could prove I was wrong you'd try but you're just a robotic covid cultist who can only parrot CNN talking points, and you just short circuit when you're forced to think a little. Come back when you can argue a point instead of throwing a tantrum when you're wrong, but I don't expect another retard covid cultist to muster that.
> ...


Do you get a dime every time you push the right wing slandering of the boogey man 'CNN'?

No, you are incorrect and just saying you are not over and over again might work on your flock of brainwashed right wing nuts, but the proof is in the constant spam that you death cult trolls come here and push and think that you are unique in your nonsense.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> You haven't offered a single rebuttal in response to anything I've said. Prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those numbers apply to the vaccinated.....not republicans. Your insurer will explain it to you


----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> so are the costs of the cigarette smoker dying of lung cancer, so are the costs of the alcoholic who wrecked his liver and needs a new one, so are the costs of the motorcyclcist who tips his bike over on the freeway. Their body, their medical bills, their choice. Deal with nazi


Hey Fred, smokers pay more for health/life insurance. Severe alcoholism would likely show up in a health screening for insurance mandating a higher premium or outright policy refusal. Mere possession of just a motorcycle license was a question on my life insurance paperwork..,bet it hedged the premium a tad higher. So JJs point is sound.

When the mongrel dog insurance companies smell money going out the door you can be certain they will plug the leak and charge a hefty sum for their diligence.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> see the following
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loser


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> loser


lol, butthurt. Also nice projection, try an argument next time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> so are the costs of the cigarette smoker dying of lung cancer, so are the costs of the alcoholic who wrecked his liver and needs a new one, so are the costs of the motorcyclcist who tips his bike over on the freeway. Their body, their medical bills, their choice. Deal with nazi


Go ahead, fill yer boots, go ahead and kill all the Trumpers and republicans ya want, they are the only ones buying bullshit these days and half of them have enough sense to be vaxxed. You already lost, the next step for you is to catch covid, even if you had it before is no guarantee, natural immunity can vary wildly. So good luck with that, we certainly could use fewer republicans and it's a great issue for 2022.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Let me rephrase, the majority of people have a 99.9%+ chance of surviving covid as they are younger than 65 and not terribly unhealthy, where as if you also add in the sick and elderly and obese the average drops to about 98.4%+. I see your point but it's a little bit splitting hairs, if I was gambling I wouldn't bet on 1.6% much more confidently than I would 0.01%.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, for me that comment was mostly directed at those who say the unvaxxed should be outright denied insurance or medical services for their personal choices, which is ridiculous to me if you're going to allow the same for others.


India reported 4 million dead on 1.4 billion residents.
Some think the actual toll was ten times that, forty million.
Accepting the low number is still 3x your claim.


> lol butthurt nazi can't argue on facts and has to goosestep away in shame. Typical nazi rat bastard fuck!


 Believe what you must, Buttercup.


> ah, good ol saul alinsky's "blame your enemy for what you yourself are guilty of". All you can say is "no ur wrong" to all the facts and data I dropped, and I counter every argument recieced with facts and data. You can't argue for shit because you're too ego driven to even try giving an argument in response when you get challeneged in a way the TV didn't prepare you for! You robotic zombieminded cretin!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Yeah I've been posting the real world data, from the same sources y'all tell me to blindly obey. You've just been whinging and complaining  Come back when you have a rebuttal that isn't "because I said so", and get some bengay for that chapped ass of yours


You've been bullshitting and posting links at odds with your stated narrative, they actually say to opposite in many cases.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> ah, good ol saul alinsky's "blame your enemy for what you yourself are guilty of". All you can say is "no ur wrong" to all the facts and data I dropped, and I counter every argument recieced with facts and data. You can't argue for shit because you're too ego driven to even try giving an argument in response when you get challeneged in a way the TV didn't prepare you for! You robotic zombieminded cretin!


Nope, you countered with incorrect bullshit spam that you pretend like the facts and data say.

Which it does not.

Vaccinated people are far less likely to get sick from the cover virus than unvaccinated people.

The pee-wee herman 'I know you are but what am I' troll is funny though.


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Let me rephrase, the majority of people have a 99.9%+ chance of surviving covid as they are younger than 65 and not terribly unhealthy, where as if you also add in the sick and elderly and obese the average drops to about 98.4%+. I see your point but it's a little bit splitting hairs, if I was gambling I wouldn't bet on 1.6% much more confidently than I would 0.01%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not splitting hairs. 646,000 dead. And more to come. Would I raise a gun to my head with a 1% or 0.1% chance of a big bang occurring? I don't think so. 







Pretty little thing, huh? Died of covid, died just after getting her nursing pin. No health issues beforehand. You can find many more youngsters dying, not as many as us older folk. But Delta is changing that.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You've been bullshitting and posting links at odds with your stated narrative, they actually say to opposite in many cases.


Prove it  You keep saying "ur wrong" yet you never say anything to back it up. Prove it.


hanimmal said:


> Nope, you countered with incorrect bullshit spam that you pretend like the facts and data say.
> 
> Which it does not.
> 
> ...


Now you're moving the goalposts again, you say "sick" to imply "infected" when you're really saying "severely symptomatic". I always said the vaccine reduced the severity of symptoms for those who took it. I've also shown the double vaxxed when compared to those with natural immunity are 6x more likely to be infected, 27x more likely to be symptomatic, and 8x more likely to be hospitalized, which you've had no response for. I've also shown the vaxxed carry similar viral loads to the unvaxxed, which is correlated to transmissibility, aka they likely are just as infectious as the unvaxxed. Where's your data? Show me. Prove it. Nazi


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Prove it  You keep saying "ur wrong" yet you never say anything to back it up. Prove it.
> 
> 
> Now you're moving the goalposts again, you say "sick" to imply "infected" when you're really saying "severely symptomatic". I always said the vaccine reduced the severity of symptoms for those who took it. I've also shown the double vaxxed when compared to those with natural immunity are 6x more likely to be infected, 27x more likely to be symptomatic, and 8x more likely to be hospitalized, which you've had no response for. I've also shown the vaxxed carry similar viral loads to the unvaxxed, which is correlated to transmissibility, aka they likely are just as infectious as the unvaxxed. Where's your data? Show me. Prove it. Nazi


Not an easy thing to do starting from scratch as some here would have to. On the other hand I am a little more versed in medical trials, papers and the like. I have been mining the field for about ten years, not covid naturally. So score one point for 'putting a poster in their place, because they do not have the tools at their disposal. But I know the limitations of your data, might want to tone down your cockiness. I would take it up but I have a month of reasonable weather left to get a project built. I would rather get that done that go, 'Na, na, ha, na, na'


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Prove it  You keep saying "ur wrong" yet you never say anything to back it up. Prove it.
> 
> 
> Now you're moving the goalposts again, you say "sick" to imply "infected" when you're really saying "severely symptomatic". I always said the vaccine reduced the severity of symptoms for those who took it. I've also shown the double vaxxed when compared to those with natural immunity are 6x more likely to be infected, 27x more likely to be symptomatic, and 8x more likely to be hospitalized, which you've had no response for. I've also shown the vaxxed carry similar viral loads to the unvaxxed, which is correlated to transmissibility, aka they likely are just as infectious as the unvaxxed. Where's your data? Show me. Prove it. Nazi


save this for your health insurers inevitable rate hike....


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Not splitting hairs. 646,000 dead. And more to come. Would I raise a gun to my head with a 1% or 0.1% chance of a big bang occurring? I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, but I'm not splitting hairs either, 99.9+% recovered sans the sick, the fat, the old, and the freak occasion. We could talk anecdotes all day:



Look at this animal. This BEAST of a man. Recovered from covid within three days after a treatment using several drugs, including the people dewormer ivermectin. No health issues beforehand. You can find many more oldsters dying, not as many of us old folks recovering. But Ivermectin is changing that.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> I've also shown the double vaxxed when compared to those with natural immunity are 6x more likely to be infected, 27x more likely to be symptomatic, and 8x more likely to be hospitalized, which you've had no response for.


Horseshit. That is my response to your just saying things and pretending like they are true spam death cult troll.



FermentFred said:


> I've also shown the vaxxed carry similar viral loads to the unvaxxed, which is correlated to transmissibility, aka they likely are just as infectious as the unvaxxed. Where's your data? Show me. Prove it. Nazi


More horseshit. The link showed that people who are vaccinated and have a breakthrough case of the virus that puts them in a hospital have the same levels of virus in their system and are as virulent. That is not the same as 'vaccinated people carry similar viral loads'. And because of this you are wrong. Because vaccinated people are 26x less likely to have a breakthrough case as people who are not vaccinated.

You just keep up the death cult spamming. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16516369


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

printer said:


> Not an easy thing to do starting from scratch as some here would have to. On the other hand I am a little more versed in medical trials, papers and the like. I have been mining the field for about ten years, not covid naturally. So score one point for 'putting a poster in their place, because they do not have the tools at their disposal. But I know the limitations of your data, might want to tone down your cockiness. I would take it up but I have a month of reasonable weather left to get a project built. I would rather get that done that go, 'Na, na, ha, na, na'


Good luck on your project, and I hope you'll look into what I've posted with a genuine curiosity when you can


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I'm not splitting hairs either, 99.9+% recovered sans the sick, the fat, the old, and the freak occasion. We could talk anecdotes all day:
> 
> View attachment 4978981
> 
> Look at this animal. This BEAST of a man. Recovered from covid within three days after a treatment using several drugs, including the people dewormer ivermectin. No health issues beforehand. You can find many more oldsters dying, not as many of us old folks recovering. But Ivermectin is changing that.


does your health insurance cover Ivermectin?.....


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I'm not splitting hairs either, 99.9+% recovered sans the sick, the fat, the old, and the freak occasion. We could talk anecdotes all day:
> 
> View attachment 4978981
> 
> Look at this animal. This BEAST of a man. Recovered from covid within three days after a treatment using several drugs, including the people dewormer ivermectin. No health issues beforehand. You can find many more oldsters dying, not as many of us old folks recovering. But Ivermectin is changing that.


Be consistent. Fuck those fat, old, and unhealthy veterans....amirite brother! Fuck old people! Fuck law enforcement and teachers and nurses! Fuck all those people!









VA Daily Covid Admissions Reaches All Time High


As U.S. COVID-19 cases rise, the Department of Veterans Affairs is limiting the number of visitors to nursing homes in an effort to protect residents.




www.aarp.org


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I'm not splitting hairs either, 99.9+% recovered sans the sick, the fat, the old, and the freak occasion. We could talk anecdotes all day:
> 
> View attachment 4978981
> 
> Look at this animal. This BEAST of a man. Recovered from covid within three days after a treatment using several drugs, including the people dewormer ivermectin. No health issues beforehand. You can find many more oldsters dying, not as many of us old folks recovering. But Ivermectin is changing that.


this Rogan clown doesn't trust modern medical science enough to take the covid vaccine, but he trusts some quack on Qanon to ingest horse dewormer...he's not the brightest bulb in the box is he?


----------



## shimbob (Sep 3, 2021)

Someone's brain has fermented in a bad way.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Horseshit. That is my response to your just saying things and pretending like they are true spam death cult troll.
> 
> 
> More horseshit. The link showed that people who are vaccinated and have a breakthrough case of the virus that puts them in a hospital have the same levels of virus in their system and are as virulent. That is not the same as 'vaccinated people carry similar viral loads'. And because of this you are wrong. Because vaccinated people are 26x less likely to have a breakthrough case as people who are not vaccinated.
> ...


and as I've said, viral load is correlated to transmissibility. 1+1 = you're too dumb to add up a sum  And given the unvaxxed with natural immunity are 27x less likely to catch symptomatic covid, than the double vaxxed with no immunity, 6x less likely to catch it all and 8x less likely to be hospitalized at all, I can't see a reason to believe they aren't less likely to be infectious as well. The data suggests natural immunity is the most powerful defense available, and the only people who need the vax are those whose natural immune systems are too weak to overcome it and build their own immunity. Hmm, working with nature is cheaper and more effective than complex man-made solutions....reminds me of why I got into organics


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and as I've said, viral load is correlated to transmissibility. 1+1 = you're too dumb to add up a sum  And given the unvaxxed with natural immunity are 27x less likely to catch symptomatic covid, than the double vaxxed with no immunity, 6x less likely to catch it all and 8x less likely to be hospitalized at all, I can't see a reason to believe they aren't less likely to be infectious as well. The data suggests natural immunity is the most powerful defense available, and the only people who need the vax are those whose natural immune systems are too weak to overcome it and build their own immunity. Hmm, working with nature is cheaper and more effective than complex man-made solutions....reminds me of why I got into organics


do you think this will keep them from raising your health insurance rate?...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and as I've said, viral load is correlated to transmissibility. 1+1 = you're too dumb to add up a sum  And given the unvaxxed with natural immunity are 27x less likely to catch symptomatic covid, than the double vaxxed with no immunity, 6x less likely to catch it all and 8x less likely to be hospitalized at all, I can't see a reason to believe they aren't less likely to be infectious as well. The data suggests natural immunity is the most powerful defense available, and the only people who need the vax are those whose natural immune systems are too weak to overcome it and build their own immunity. Hmm, working with nature is cheaper and more effective than complex man-made solutions....reminds me of why I got into organics


Oh wow I mean if a death cult troll says it, it must be true.

Double vaccinated with no immunity? So in your lala land is this person a victim of some q anon radicalized nut that was injecting thousands of people with saline because of micro chips or whatever other crazy shit death cult trolls like yourself have sold them?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> about the "do it for grandma" argument - the vaccine doesn't stop you from getting sick. The Lancet released a study BEFORE the delta variant showing the best vaccine had a less than 2% absolute risk reduction against catching covid. And now it's MORE infectious.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

doublejj said:


> this Rogan clown doesn't trust modern medical science enough to take the covid vaccine, but he trusts some quack on Qanon to ingest horse dewormer...he's not the brightest bulb in the box is he?


and yet he's still alive after what amounted to a one day flu....



hanimmal said:


> Horseshit. That is my response to your just saying things and pretending like they are true spam death cult troll.
> 
> 
> More horseshit. The link showed that people who are vaccinated and have a breakthrough case of the virus that puts them in a hospital have the same levels of virus in their system and are as virulent. That is not the same as 'vaccinated people carry similar viral loads'. And because of this you are wrong. Because vaccinated people are 26x less likely to have a breakthrough case as people who are not vaccinated.
> ...


oh yeah.....see below



FermentFred said:


> Actually the unvaxxed with natural immunity are 6-13x less likely to catch covid, are 27x less likely to be symptomatic if they do and 8x less likely to be hospitalized than those who have been double vaxxed. Given most people survive covid with either mild or no symptoms at all it is unethical to demand they become participants in an experimental drug trial that is less effective than known immunity boosting alternatives.
> 
> https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/312637
> 
> If you can interpret my links better than me then walk the walk instead of just posing, it's getting embarassing for you my dude.


and yet you never took my up on my offer.....how embarassing


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol typical nazi. Remember how hitler was voted into power?


No. because he wasn’t.

It looks your understanding of history matches your understanding of science.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and yet he's still alive after what amounted to a one day flu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he looks 1/2 dead to me....


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh wow I mean if a death cult troll says it, it must be true.
> 
> Double vaccinated with no immunity?


The vaccines do not provide immunity, they reduce the severity of symptoms. The polio vaccine doesn't reduce the severity of polio, it makes you unable to catch or spread polio
It grants you immunity. The chicken pox vaccine doesn't reduce severity of the chicken pox, it grants you immunity. Just because the TV made you _feel _the covid mrna treatments were immunizations doesn't mean the manufacturers were claiming that.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

they are going to raise insurance rates for the unvaccinated...make them pay for their stupidity each month with higher premiums


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> No. because he wasn’t.
> 
> It looks your understanding of history matches your understanding of science.


uhh...

https://encyclopedia.ushmm.org/content/en/article/hitler-comes-to-power


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


yes indeed, the vaccines didn't stop infection before and are even worse at it now. Crazy how people are still trying to shove it down our throats


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> yes indeed, the vaccines didn't stop infection before and are even worse at it now. Crazy how people are still trying to shove it down our throats


it's an injection..


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> yes indeed, the vaccines didn't stop infection before and are even worse at it now. Crazy how people are still trying to shove it down our throats


“because they are excellent at stopping serious illness from Covid”


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

seatbelts won't stop you from getting in a car wreck so why wear them?.......


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and yet he's still alive after what amounted to a one day flu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It is embarrassing that you would post alt right shit as some kind of scientific source you would trust.
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/arutz-sheva-israel-national-news/


Also (not that I think you would acknowledge how full of shit you are) the horse dewormer company came out and said that the horse dewormer has no use for curing this virus.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> yes indeed, the vaccines didn't stop infection before and are even worse at it now. Crazy how people are still trying to shove it down our throats


You ain’t seen nothin yet, cupcake. lol.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Those who are at risk can take the vaccine and the rest of us can survive it and get more immunity than the vax would give at all or get the vax anyways if we feel like it, and we can all move on with our lives.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> so why force us to wear them? oh yeah because then they can ticket us and collect money if we don't
> 
> 
> 
> so if that's all it does, then why mandate it? You still haven't explained that one you little german nazi fuck. Those who are at risk can take the vaccine and the rest of us can survive it and get more immunity than the vax would give at all or get the vax anyways if we feel like it, and we can all move on with our lives. The only reason they mandate it is because politicians are controlled by the multi-billion dollar companies that fund their campaigns who stand to make billions more in profit from the mandates.


You are so CUTE when you sling those turgid adolescent insults in that unselfconscious way. It makes me want to (tremulous exhale)

But as the vaccine imparts the obvious advantage you recognized, that is enough reason for me to not want to put up with lying idiots who say acquired immunity is better than vaccine-induced. A cockeyed take on freedom does not excuse or modify.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and yet he's still alive after what amounted to a one day flu....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably can't understand but I'll try anyway. 

Yes, a person who has had Covid might have good chances going forward. The problem is, the person had to go through the infection in order to gain the immunity. In order to avoid the risks inherent in the Covid disease, you want to AVOID Coronavirus infection. Not get it so you will be less likely to get it again. Creating a mass of helpless and dying people is what we are trying to avoid. 

If you weren't so ignorant, I'd say you wanted people to die.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Prove it  You keep saying "ur wrong" yet you never say anything to back it up. Prove it.
> 
> 
> Now you're moving the goalposts again, you say "sick" to imply "infected" when you're really saying "severely symptomatic". I always said the vaccine reduced the severity of symptoms for those who took it. I've also shown the double vaxxed when compared to those with natural immunity are 6x more likely to be infected, 27x more likely to be symptomatic, and 8x more likely to be hospitalized, which you've had no response for. I've also shown the vaxxed carry similar viral loads to the unvaxxed, which is correlated to transmissibility, aka they likely are just as infectious as the unvaxxed. Where's your data? Show me. Prove it. Nazi


Why should I waste my time on an idiot like you? 

I've got other things to do that are way more fun. Like I said, you are mostly killing and fucking over republicans and Trumpers, your own kind, they even lurk here, so ya might even take out a few. That's fine with me, eat yer sheep de-wormer and cross yer fingers, many covid survivors have diminished IQs and you can't afford to lose much without drooling. Where I live has close to a 90% vaxx rate on the first dose, we have low case counts and wear masks too. Most delta covid cases are clustered in the red states with low vaxx rates, these folks live in each other's faces and don't wear masks. Increasing it's become their problem as they along with the hate radio hosts drop like flies. Good luck with that BTW.

I called you a loser and I mean it, you are driven by hate and fear and cannot think logically. You are either damaged or conditioned to antisocial behaviors and this is just one of them. The things that drive your ass and pie hole are greed hatred and delusion, not generosity, compassion and wisdom.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> so why force us to wear them? oh yeah because then they can ticket us and collect money if we don't
> 
> 
> 
> so if that's all it does, then why mandate it? You still haven't explained that one you little german nazi fuck. Those who are at risk can take the vaccine and the rest of us can survive it and get more immunity than the vax would give at all or get the vax anyways if we feel like it, and we can all move on with our lives. The only reason they mandate it is because politicians are controlled by the multi-billion dollar companies that fund their campaigns who stand to make billions more in profit from the mandates.


that's the only reason you wear a seatbelt?.....


----------



## printer (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I'm not splitting hairs either, 99.9+% recovered sans the sick, the fat, the old, and the freak occasion. We could talk anecdotes all day:
> 
> View attachment 4978981
> 
> Look at this animal. This BEAST of a man. Recovered from covid within three days after a treatment using several drugs, including the people dewormer ivermectin. No health issues beforehand. You can find many more oldsters dying, not as many of us old folks recovering. But Ivermectin is changing that.


And as you said (or at least close) 98.8% survive. So does that mean this pretty mug would not have survived without the dewormer? I have read many of the studies done on the dewormer, that is why I did not discount it altogether. But does that mean people should not get vaccinated and those anti-government types (or the elites, Big Pharma...) should put their faith in the dewormer? As you said, many of your fellow man is in less than ideal condition to survive a serious bout. But as long as there is a little pill to give them the warm fuzzy feeling that they could survive (the same people that denied that the 'Little Flu' is serious) they can waddle on with their little lives.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> It is embarrassing that you would post alt right shit as some kind of scientific source you would trust.
> https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/arutz-sheva-israel-national-news/View attachment 4978991
> 
> 
> ...


lol a fact check site article of a news paper reporting on a study? Took you long enough but try harder.

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1

That ivermectin study was in february of this year. That's when ivermectin was just being introduced in the countries I've listen who have seen massive reductions in deaths post introduction. Try harder.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 3, 2021)

*Gunshot Victims Left Waiting as Horse Dewormer Overdoses Overwhelm Oklahoma Hospitals, Doctor Says*








One Hospital Denies Oklahoma Doctor's Story of Ivermectin Overdoses Causing ER Delays for Gunshot Victims


The hospital says it hasn’t experienced any care backlog due to patients overdosing on a drug that’s been falsely peddled as a covid cure




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol a fact check site article of a news paper reporting on a study? Took you long enough but try harder.
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1


lol yeah fact check a right wing propaganda site that will cherry pick shit and selectively ignore others to sell whatever right wing death cult narrative that they are currently using trolls to spam across the internet so that their radicalized cult continues to be very unsafe during a global pandemic that there is a very safe and highly effective vaccine available.



FermentFred said:


> That ivermectin study was in february of this year. That's when ivermectin was just being introduced in the countries I've listen who have seen massive reductions in deaths post introduction.


God it must suck to have to work so hard to be so ridiculously transparent in your scam.


Wow, what could have possibly happened in Feb of this year that might just be a far far far greater reason for the reductions in cove deaths.




It couldn't be that was when the vaccine became available.

No, it has to be the shit you give to livestock to clear out their worms.



FermentFred said:


> Try harder.


The funny thing is that there is no reason to try harder to find the scam in the shit you post. Because it has been the same kind of shit that the right wing hate mongers have been doing for the last decade to get vulnerable people to convert to their cult.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol a fact check site article of a news paper reporting on a study? Took you long enough but try harder.
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1
> 
> That ivermectin study was in february of this year. That's when ivermectin was just being introduced in the countries I've listen who have seen massive reductions in deaths post introduction. Try harder.


Aren't you the one who wants to get Covid so that you will be less likely to get Covid a second time? How does that reduce risk? Now, you are recommending Ivermectin to treat Covid.

The CDC is recommending people get vaccinated in order to avoid getting Covid. The FDA has not given authorization for using Ivermectin to treat Covid. 

Those two sets of recommendations are very different. Yeah, well, I think I'll listen to informed people. Not you.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 3, 2021)

The flu shot doesn't keep you from getting the flu. It reduces the risk. You have to get it annually.
Having Covid reduces your risk of reinfection for 90 days, but you can be reinfected unlimited number of times.
Ivermectin has been around for a long time. It works for parasites, but is not effective for viruses. 
You can not fix stupid. Some people are just a waste of energy. Theirs and yours. I am cheering for the virus. It is a strong player. Making the changes it needs to make to keep going. And in record time. Lots of viruses never make the required leaps. 
American vacc rates don't matter, except short term. This thing is travelling around the world. The rest of the poor bastards that Cant get a shot will spit out a new variant. One of these will make the change to the spike protein that will bypass the vacc eventually.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 3, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> The flu shot doesn't keep you from getting the flu. It reduces the risk. You have to get it annually.
> Having Covid reduces your risk of reinfection for 90 days, but you can be reinfected unlimited number of times.
> Ivermectin has been around for a long time. It works for parasites, but is not effective for viruses.
> You can not fix stupid. Some people are just a waste of energy. Theirs and yours. I am cheering for the virus. It is a strong player. Making the changes it needs to make to keep going. And in record time. Lots of viruses never make the required leaps.
> American vacc rates don't matter, except short term. This thing is travelling around the world. The rest of the poor bastards that Cant get a shot will spit out a new variant. One of these will make the change to the spike protein that will bypass the vacc eventually.


You remind me of people who are nostalgic about the days of the feudal system.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> The flu shot doesn't keep you from getting the flu. It reduces the risk. You have to get it annually.
> Having Covid reduces your risk of reinfection for 90 days, but you can be reinfected unlimited number of times.
> Ivermectin has been around for a long time. It works for parasites, but is not effective for viruses.
> You can not fix stupid. Some people are just a waste of energy. Theirs and yours. I am cheering for the virus. It is a strong player. Making the changes it needs to make to keep going. And in record time. Lots of viruses never make the required leaps.
> American vacc rates don't matter, except short term. This thing is travelling around the world. The rest of the poor bastards that Cant get a shot will spit out a new variant. One of these will make the change to the spike protein that will bypass the vacc eventually.


Where did that 90-day number come from?


----------



## mooray (Sep 3, 2021)

CDC has info. Rare within 90 days, then resistance begins to taper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2021)

Ky dan said:


> I can ,,who trusts the f.d a. Wouldn't be the first time they let a drug pass that had problems. Remember there are drugs being used in other countries that help people but the F.D.A says no to them. So,who trusts the fda .


Your mom takes fda drugs then tells me to lick her pussy


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> lol a fact check site article of a news paper reporting on a study? Took you long enough but try harder.
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.08.24.21262415v1
> 
> That ivermectin study was in february of this year. That's when ivermectin was just being introduced in the countries I've listen who have seen massive reductions in deaths post introduction. Try harder.


Oh hey when we were having gay sex last night you told me you were retarded. I said thats ok and then came in your hair. Lets do it again


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

Erectile dysfunction is a common result from a covid infection, even in mild and asymptomatic infections. The tRUmptards are going to have a hard time breeding and bringing any more deplorables into the world if the pandemic ever ends.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 3, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Yeah I've been posting the real world data, from the same sources y'all tell me to blindly obey. You've just been whinging and complaining  Come back when you have a rebuttal that isn't "because I said so", and get some bengay for that chapped ass of yours



You shouldn't concern yourself about this.

Most pea-brains will never understand it either.


----------



## carlsbarn (Sep 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Erectile dysfunction covid infection, tRUmptards hard time ends.



Not necessarily a FIFY. Just took out some words for easier digestion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 3, 2021)

You can't fix stupid.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433916233599143944


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 3, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433916233599143944


too soon.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433916233599143944


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> You are so CUTE when you sling those turgid adolescent insults in that unselfconscious way. It makes me want to (tremulous exhale)
> 
> But as the vaccine imparts the obvious advantage you recognized, that is enough reason for me to not want to put up with lying idiots who say acquired immunity is better than vaccine-induced. A cockeyed take on freedom does not excuse or modify.


Aquired immunity is better than vaccince induced symtpon reduction. It's a proven fact, and you're just crying like a whiny baby nazi because you can't prove otherwise. All you can do is demand jews like me get ostracized and alienated for not wanting a useless vaccine that hardly protects myself let alone anyone else. May as well ban cigarettes, beer, abortion, premarital sex if you're going to normalize my freedom away. I'm not allowed to "risk" my health? When that stats from the CDC show I'm not at risk at all? Make like the rest of your crazy authoritarian nazi rat bastard P.O.S. brethren and go to nuremburg and get your balls stomped in. We jews wont let you german nazis oppress us like you did before, and it's hilarious watching you get mad about it.



hanimmal said:


> lol yeah fact check a right wing propaganda site that will cherry pick shit and selectively ignore others to sell whatever right wing death cult narrative that they are currently using trolls to spam across the internet so that their radicalized cult continues to be very unsafe during a global pandemic that there is a very safe and highly effective vaccine available.
> 
> God it must suck to have to work so hard to be so ridiculously transparent in your scam.
> 
> ...



you still haven't disproven the study the article linked to. You can say "cherry picked" because you don't like what you're reading, but you're gonna have to prove it instead of just saying it over and over again sweetcheeks  


Dreaming1 said:


> The flu shot doesn't keep you from getting the flu. It reduces the risk. You have to get it annually.
> Having Covid reduces your risk of reinfection for 90 days, but you can be reinfected unlimited number of times.
> Ivermectin has been around for a long time. It works for parasites, but is not effective for viruses.
> You can not fix stupid. Some people are just a waste of energy. Theirs and yours. I am cheering for the virus. It is a strong player. Making the changes it needs to make to keep going. And in record time. Lots of viruses never make the required leaps.
> American vacc rates don't matter, except short term. This thing is travelling around the world. The rest of the poor bastards that Cant get a shot will spit out a new variant. One of these will make the change to the spike protein that will bypass the vacc eventually.


uh, you don't have to get the flu shot, and ivermectin has been showing antiviral properties. Also mutations are much more likely to occur in those injected with a leaky vaccine, look up merek's disease in chickens. Don't know what you're getting at bud.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 4, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Oh hey when we were having gay sex last night you told me you were retarded. I said thats ok and then came in your hair. Lets do it again


lol butthurt



rollitup said:


> You shouldn't concern yourself about this.
> 
> Most pea-brains will never understand it either.


Honestly you're right, I shouldn't concern myself with the pea brained lemmings who hardly have a hope understanding, but I see it as a personal duty to spread truth when lies flourish  

still waiting for a real rebuttal.....


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Aquired immunity is better than vaccince induced symtpon reduction. It's a proven fact, and you're just crying like a whiny baby nazi because you can't prove otherwise.


Nope you are just lying spam. And the troll to get a rise out of me is just what trolls like yourself do to try to feel superior in the face of overwhelming facts showing how full of shit that you are.



FermentFred said:


> All you can do is demand jews like me get ostracized and alienated for not wanting a useless vaccine that hardly protects myself let alone anyone else. May as well ban cigarettes, beer, abortion, premarital sex if you're going to normalize my freedom away. I'm not allowed to "risk" my health? When that stats from the CDC show I'm not at risk at all? Make like the rest of your crazy authoritarian nazi rat bastard P.O.S. brethren and go to nuremburg and get your balls stomped in. We jews wont let you german nazis oppress us like you did before, and it's hilarious watching you get mad about it.


It is sad how hard you are trying to sell the big lie that is causing our nation to act extremely dangerous in the time of a pandemic when there is a very safe and extremely effective vaccine available.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 4, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Aquired immunity is better than vaccince induced symtpon reduction. It's a proven fact, and you're just crying like a whiny baby nazi because you can't prove otherwise.


Total BS, provide references. There is ZERO evidence that a previous covid infection prevents reinfection better than a full vaccine course. The only ACTUAL study that looked at this showed that a previous covid infection PLUS full vaccination produced a greater number of antibodies than either a previous infection or full course of vaccination alone. This study looked at antibodies only, not real world infection rates or T cell memory. You constantly spout garbage you can't back up. Regurgitating what Fox Entertainment actors read off a teleprompter isn't going to get you anywhere in life.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> you still haven't disproven the study the article linked to. You can say "cherry picked" because you don't like what you're reading, but you're gonna have to prove it instead of just saying it over and over again sweetcheeks


And I won't play the right wing propaganda game of chasing my tail to try to figure out every single piece of bullshit propaganda spam trolls like yourself will present.


You still haven't acknowledged that you were wrong in your lie about the AP news article you linked to.


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16516886


And then you switched to demanding a explanation of some alt right propaganda rag.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16516981


>


Because that is what trolls like yourself do, you demand others disregard actual information and try to bury them in bullshit spam.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/trumps-war-on-factual-news-journalism.1020994/post-15734531


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nope you are just lying spam. And the troll to get a rise out of me is just what trolls like yourself do to try to feel superior in the face of overwhelming facts showing how full of shit that you are.
> 
> 
> It is sad how hard you are trying to sell the big lie that is causing our nation to act extremely dangerous in the time of a pandemic when there is a very safe and extremely effective vaccine available.


What amazes me is that this toolbag fabricated an antisemitic narrative out of thin air in order to stoke his rage. Straw men dont come any more blatant.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> What amazes me is that this toolbag fabricated an antisemitic narrative out of thin air in order to stoke his rage. Straw men dont come any more blatant.


Yeah it was almost like it was designed to be a troll distraction from the stupid shit that they posted immediately after that.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## printer (Sep 4, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Aquired immunity is better than vaccince induced symtpon reduction.


You can take a vaccine and then get Delta, you will have better immunity than if you just got the virus and you would have less of a chance of ending up in hospital. 

You would have, wait for it, Super Immunity (Echo, echo, echo, echo...).


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You remind me of people who are nostalgic about the days of the feudal system.


Why? The only thing I think I would enjoy about that part of the past is less people on the planet, decreased average lifespans for those people, and increased average flora concentration on the planet.
Maybe cause the Black Plague had a bad ass world tour and I could have cheered it on?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Why? The only thing I think I would enjoy about that part of the past is less people on the planet, decreased average lifespans for those people, and increased average flora concentration on the planet.
> Maybe cause the Black Plague had a bad ass world tour and I could have cheered it on?


Cheering the Black Plague on sounds psychopath-y.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4979099


So between ivermectin and covid limp dick, the problem should solve itself. I mind those who post covid disinformation less by the day, when the kids are protected and the vulnerable given antibodies 4 times a year as a vaxx, I won't care about the unvaxxed too much at all. Suicide and fucking yourself are personal choices and those choices will become more personal as more of the innocent are protected and we develop even more effective vaccines. It won't help the cursed though, even a vaccine that stops covid in it's tracks (it's being tested). Maybe there is a God and this is how the meek shall inherit the earth... It's reached the point where the only ones who are dying from delta covid are republicans clustered in their counties. The trolls are mostly killing their own kind now with their bullshit, all the liberals are vaxxed, that's how ya know they are losers.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Cheering the Black Plague on sounds psychopath-y.


Or sociopath-y. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Cycad (Sep 4, 2021)

A supposedly intelligent friend of mine told me the other day that he'd caught Covid-19. I said, assuming he'd had the vaccine (he's in his 50s) that I was surprised it had broken through. But no, he's an anti-vaxxer! 
He said, and I kid you not: _"The best defence against getting Covid is to get it and then you'll have stronger antibodies than the vaccine._"
Sheesh. He fails to notice the circular error in his own statement. Yeah, I don't want to get murdered either, but I don't think the best defence is to be murdered... by a f***ing microscopic Chinese copying machine.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Or sociopath-y. Don't hate the player, hate the game.


No, full-on psychopathic. Socios dont cheer agonizing mass death.

If the game is this hatefully misanthropic, I’ll remember the player.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Why? The only thing I think I would enjoy about that part of the past is less people on the planet, decreased average lifespans for those people, and increased average flora concentration on the planet.
> Maybe cause the Black Plague had a bad ass world tour and I could have cheered it on?


People who long for the days of knights, royalty and all that. You remind me of them. Disconnected from the reality of what it was like for everyone else. 

Sure, you say you are enjoying the show. I don't think you'd enjoy the view when getting prepped for intubation. Or losing a loved one. Or an immune compromised person who is practically in prison because the disease is rampant. Or parents who are trying to raise kids through this. You are taking an unrealistic view. As if this were some fantasy game. Maybe you aren't. That's why I said you seem to. Your reply seemed to confirm it.


----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

What if people cheer on logical consequences? In some ways, ivermectin is a cure for the black plague.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

mooray said:


> What if people cheer on logical consequences? In some ways, ivermectin is a cure for the black plague.


“when it is monstrous cruelty to do so” works for me. This qualifies.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

"yay, his car crashed when he fell asleep at the wheel"

Something like that?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "yay, his car crashed when he fell asleep at the wheel"
> 
> Something like that?


The huge numbers involved in either pandemic move it (to use Stalin’s phrase) from the realm of tragedy to statistics.


----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> “when it is monstrous cruelty to do so” works for me. This qualifies.


It's not good to take pleasure in it, but we offer our thoughts when appropriate and we can't control people, nor would we want to, so you just get to a point where it's like..."yeah, that's what happens, what tf did you expect".


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People who long for the days of knights, royalty and all that. You remind me of them. Disconnected from the reality of what it was like for everyone else.
> 
> Sure, you say you are enjoying the show. I don't think you'd enjoy the view when getting prepped for intubation. Or losing a loved one. Or an immune compromised person who is practically in prison because the disease is rampant. Or parents who are trying to raise kids through this. You are taking an unrealistic view. As if this were some fantasy game. Maybe you aren't. That's why I said you seem to. Your reply seemed to confirm it.


Not me, man. I am a serf. Death and dying are fully rooted in reality. More so than any fantasy game of culture we play. 
When I see a bud worm, I crush it. I don't cry for it's family or for the loss of life. It will rot out my entire plant if not treated. The only fantasy I entertain, is that my life is meaningful and that humans are naturally good, but sometimes go bad. I knownin reality those ideas don't hold water.
As for the sight of it...yea, my hands are slender and my waist is small, but it would not make me tremble to see 8.5 billion fall. Life is but a dream.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "yay, his car crashed when he fell asleep at the wheel"
> 
> Something like that?


if trump had died from covid, a HUGE party would have swept across america.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> if trump had died from covid, a HUGE party would have swept across america.


I would have had a long face. Such a thing would rob our voters of something I think will be necessary for all to see.

Watching That Man get fed feet first into the judicial machinery he worked so hard to subvert. His loaded Supreme Court will be no help to him.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Not me, man. I am a serf. Death and dying are fully rooted in reality. More so than any fantasy game of culture we play.
> When I see a bud worm, I crush it. I don't cry for it's family or for the loss of life. It will rot out my entire plant if not treated. The only fantasy I entertain, is that my life is meaningful and that humans are naturally good, but sometimes go bad. I knownin reality those ideas don't hold water.
> As for the sight of it...yea, my hands are slender and my waist is small, but it would not make me tremble to see 8.5 billion fall. Life is but a dream.


OK

you go first.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> if trump had died from covid, a HUGE party would have swept across america.


Exactly how a royalist would state it.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> if trump had died from covid, a HUGE party would have swept across america.


Don't project your own cynical, simple minded thinking on the rest of us. People are RIGHTFULLY angry that Trump refused to promote the vaccines that were developed using funds he greenlit. They were also right to feel angry when he took off his oxygen mask and had a dozen orderlies dress him and prop him up in a child's desk at the hospital, so he could sign a blank piece of paper for a photo op. If he had been honest about his near death experience-it took a team of the best doctors in the world and $2 million dollars to keep him alive-then his cult followers might take Covid seriously and thousands of deaths could have been prevented. Trump is directly responsible for more death's than 9/11 and the Afghan war combined, and he should be held liable by the surviving families of his victims.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> OK
> 
> you go first.


All you have to do is wait. All you can do. All roads do lead to rome in this case.


Rurumo said:


> Don't project your own cynical, simple minded thinking on the rest of us. People are RIGHTFULLY angry that Trump refused to promote the vaccines that were developed using funds he greenlit. They were also right to feel angry when he took off his oxygen mask and had a dozen orderlies dress him and prop him up in a child's desk at the hospital, so he could sign a blank piece of paper for a photo op. If he had been honest about his near death experience-it took a team of the best doctors in the world and $2 million dollars to keep him alive-then his cult followers might take Covid seriously and thousands of deaths could have been prevented. Trump is directly responsible for more death's than 9/11 and the Afghan war combined, and he should be held liable by the surviving families of his victims.


 I'm not trying to prevent deaths. I'm not trying to prevent life. That is doing its own thing. I just exist and wait to not exist again. This thing probably reuses the energy for something else.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> All you have to do is wait. All you can do. All roads do lead to rome in this case.
> 
> I'm not trying to prevent deaths. I'm not trying to prevent life. That is doing its own thing. I just exist and wait to not exist again. This thing probably reuses the energy for something else.


Wow man, that's deep. I read something like that on the beer cap once. Changed my life forever. So, thanks.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> All you have to do is wait. All you can do. All roads do lead to rome in this case.
> 
> I'm not trying to prevent deaths. I'm not trying to prevent life. That is doing its own thing. I just exist and wait to not exist again. This thing probably reuses the energy for something else.


Your definite glee at a plague scenario invalidates this poor imitation of fatalism.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 4, 2021)

Sad as hell and infuriating when people pull the "fat and old and pre-existing condition" bullshit, a) because it's not true, and b), because imperfect humans have a right to live just as much as anyone.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Your definite glee at a plague scenario invalidates this poor imitation of fatalism.


I think its narcissism. Note how @Dreaming1 talks as if her apathetic viewpoint mattered. Callous attitude toward death and suffering *of others. *Smacks of sociopathy and narcissism. A lot like Trump.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I think its narcissism. Note how @Dreaming1 talks as if her apathetic viewpoint mattered. Callous attitude toward death and suffering *of others. *Smacks of sociopathy and narcissism. A lot like Trump.


It gets tiresome in time.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It gets tiresome in time.


I'm ready for Trump to die too.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm ready for Trump to die too.


Me, not until he is convicted.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Lol. Narcissistic? No. Nihilistic? Yeah. Your words are hot air over vocal chords. A fart in a hurricane. All of our lives are insignificant. Say and do whatever you want. It won't matter. Never has. But, you need something to do while we wait to die. 
Be weird for me to sound like trump. I vote the other way, in Oklahoma. Always have. So, I already walk it like I talk it. This is fun


----------



## Flowki (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't know why people are so opposed to finding multiple solutions over covid.. it has to be the vaccine or nothing. Why does it need to be this way?. The vaccine is showing signs of not being a long term fix for our older people. We should be diving head first into finding other options even as a ''just in case''. Seriously, what if the virus mutates again, and lowers the effect of the vaccines on 65+?.. we are back to square one, only this time far more people will be infected before we know what's going on. Isreal are already in a rush to vaccinate elderly again because their anti bodys are too low even after two jabs. That's 3 jabs the elderly needed within a year in that country.. you have to look at that and see a potential big weakness here. We need more options.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Flowki said:


> I don't know why people are so opposed to finding multiple solutions over covid.. it has to be the vaccine or nothing. Why does it need to be this way?. The vaccine is showing signs of not being a long term fix for our older people. We should be diving head first into finding other options even as a ''just in case''. Seriously, what if the virus mutates again, and lowers the effect of the vaccines on 65+?.. we are back to square one, only this time far more people will be infected before we know what's going on. Isreal are already in a rush to vaccinate elderly again because their anti bodys are too low even after two jabs. That's 3 jabs the elderly needed within a year in that country.. you have to look at that and see a potential big weakness here. We need more options.


There are no other “solutions” or “options” that duplicate the action of the vaccine. Your core premise is disinformation.


----------



## Flowki (Sep 4, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> There are no other “solutions” or “options” that duplicate the action of the vaccine. Your core premise is disinformation.


I will break this down to one simple and logical argument that should make any intelligent person question the current situation. In the worse case scenario that the vaccines become less feasible, what is plan B?. You would think, that a pandemic so serious it requires the entire human population to vaccinate against it.. warrants a fking plan B?.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 4, 2021)

Flowki said:


> I will break this down to one simple and logical argument that should make any intelligent person question the current situation. In the worse case scenario that the vaccines become less feasible, what is plan B?. You would think, that a pandemic so serious, it requires the entire human population to vaccinate against it.. warrants a fking plan B?.


Simple. Plan B is wait two months for the mRNA vaccine against current variants.

Plan B minus is everybody obeying strict mask and distance protocol. 

Plan F is to pretend that there are effective drug entities in place of vaccination. This is the stuff of alt-fact.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 4, 2021)

Flowki said:


> I don't know why people are so opposed to finding multiple solutions over covid.. it has to be the vaccine or nothing. Why does it need to be this way?. The vaccine is showing signs of not being a long term fix for our older people. We should be diving head first into finding other options even as a ''just in case''. Seriously, what if the virus mutates again, and lowers the effect of the vaccines on 65+?.. we are back to square one, only this time far more people will be infected before we know what's going on. Isreal are already in a rush to vaccinate elderly again because their anti bodys are too low even after two jabs. That's 3 jabs the elderly needed within a year in that country.. you have to look at that and see a potential big weakness here. We need more options.


Nobody is opposed to finding multiple solutions.

What they are however opposed to is snake oil salesman (and women) that are conning people into everything under the sun that they can convince people to buy.



Flowki said:


> I will break this down to one simple and logical argument that should make any intelligent person question the current situation. In the worse case scenario that the vaccines become less feasible, what is plan B?. You would think, that a pandemic so serious it requires the entire human population to vaccinate against it.. warrants a fking plan B?.


Pretending like there is not a whole of medicine effort to finding actual methods to combat this very dangerous virus is bullshit. 

But again, some blogger pushing random shit because some demon sperm fear mongering con artist pushes it is not part of that effort, and they are doing far more harm than they are good.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)

Flowki said:


> I will break this down to one simple and logical argument that should make any intelligent person question the current situation. In the worse case scenario that the vaccines become less feasible, what is plan B?. You would think, that a pandemic so serious it requires the entire human population to vaccinate against it.. warrants a fking plan B?.


It sure is hard on republicans, half of them are antivaxx and anti mask, soon it will be republicans exclusively dying from covid. The mRna vaccines are extraordinarily effective at preventing hospitalization and death, only a small percentage even get covid and they are much less contagious for much less time. All the liberals are vaxxed and the concern is with children and the vulnerable now. Antibodies are an effective treatment for covid, but they have to be given very early in the course of the illness and it's most often too late. It would be the same for antiviral drugs, they too would have to be given early in the course of the illness. With covid it's not just ya either die or get better, 60% of those hospitalized have long term covid and are fucked for life. Then there's the drop in IQ that a large percentage of recovered covid patients suffer from, even those who were not hospitalized, not to mention covid limp dick.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I think its narcissism. Note how @Dreaming1 talks as if her apathetic viewpoint mattered. Callous attitude toward death and suffering *of others. *Smacks of sociopathy and narcissism. A lot like Trump.


I’m a narcissist and a sociopath too because whenever I hear about the COVID-19 death of an anti vaccine or mask influencer, I’m glad they’re dead and that their voices are finally silenced.

If there’s any Justice in this world, Joe Rogan will be next.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 5, 2021)

Flowki said:


> I will break this down to one simple and logical argument that should make any intelligent person question the current situation. In the worse case scenario that the vaccines become less feasible, what is plan B?. You would think, that a pandemic so serious it requires the entire human population to vaccinate against it.. warrants a fking plan B?.


The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance, they simply refuse to take ANY personal responsibility, and would rather kill their families and neighbors than take ANY advice from the actual experts. "Plan B" for these people is $2,000 monoclonal antibody treatment, and intubation when their crispy lungs stop functioning, which they are all too happy to get when they are in the ICU watching their lives flash before their eyes. These are the people who are dragging this pandemic out, and they will ultimately be responsible when an unstoppable variant pops up and we're all screwed. Vaccines stopped small pox, not horse dewormer, vaccines ARE LITERALLY the only solution.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 5, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance, they simply refuse to take ANY personal responsibility, and would rather kill their families and neighbors than take ANY advice from the actual experts. "Plan B" for these people is $2,000 monoclonal antibody treatment, and intubation when their crispy lungs stop functioning, which they are all too happy to get when they are in the ICU watching their lives flash before their eyes. These are the people who are dragging this pandemic out, and they will ultimately be responsible when an unstoppable variant pops up and we're all screwed. Vaccines stopped small pox, not horse dewormer, vaccines ARE LITERALLY the only solution.


$2,000 a pop wow. That’s a lot of money Desantis is going to have to find somewhere. Last I heard about 50,000 treatments were given in Florida. Over a mill spent . He is on a road tour opening up clinics all over Florida. That money could have been spent in marketing vaccines instead. The hole he digs for himself keeps getting deeper and where is he going to get the money for the lawyers he needs to fight the schools who are suing him for forcing the mask mandates?


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nope you are just lying spam. And the troll to get a rise out of me is just what trolls like yourself do to try to feel superior in the face of overwhelming facts showing how full of shit that you are.
> 
> 
> It is sad how hard you are trying to sell the big lie that is causing our nation to act extremely dangerous in the time of a pandemic when there is a very safe and extremely effective vaccine available.


Lmao prove it. Once again you follow alinsky to a T, accusing others what you yourself are guilty of. I provide nothing but facts and evidence and all you can do is fart in your pants as response, where's your proofs nazi boy? Natural immunity is better than vaccince provided symptom reduction, and with each new variant the vax only gets worse and worse in comparison. The only people who need the vax are those so weak they'd die from a flu most people survive without knowing they even had unless they were forced to get tested. The sick and the weak can stay home and mask and vax, us healthy folk are gonna live our lives like normal and there's nothing you crab-bucket-mentality nazis can do to stop us LOL.



Rurumo said:


> Total BS, provide references. There is ZERO evidence that a previous covid infection prevents reinfection better than a full vaccine course. The only ACTUAL study that looked at this showed that a previous covid infection PLUS full vaccination produced a greater number of antibodies than either a previous infection or full course of vaccination alone. This study looked at antibodies only, not real world infection rates or T cell memory. You constantly spout garbage you can't back up. Regurgitating what Fox Entertainment actors read off a teleprompter isn't going to get you anywhere in life.


"Total BS, provide references"

I did

"The only ACTUAL study that looked at this showed that a previous covid infection PLUS full vaccination"

so you looked at my reference. And? Doesn't change the fact that natural immunity is better than two jabs and no prior infection. Still no reason to take away people's jobs, gyms, education, and who knows what next when the majority of healthy people are asymptomatic if they catch it, and powerfully immune after they recover. No reason to only force covid tests on the unvaxxed when we know the vaxxed can still catch it and spread it as easily as the unvaxxed if they do. No reason to use less PCR cycles for the vaxxed and more for the unvaxxed when we know that increases false positives. The numbers don't look very good for the vax when it comes to the "you have to take it for someone else" argument and the numbers are skewed to hell and back. Even 24 PCR cycles creates near meaningless results and since the start of all this we've been doing more than 30.

Those who are at risk can take the precautions they need to, if they want to. It's not my problem if you wear your seatbelt or if you eat your vegetables or wash behind your ears, so don't police me about my personable habits that only affect you as much as you let them. Order your groceries. Work remote. Social distance and don't go to bars, don't close the ones you aren't going to anyways. Just don't go, problem solved. Let bars decide if they want to ask for a vax card, plenty want to. Just don't make us. You have options and the pandemic has only given you more, don't take mine away because you're jealous I have them, nazi.


hanimmal said:


> And I won't play the right wing propaganda game of chasing my tail to try to figure out every single piece of bullshit propaganda spam trolls like yourself will present.
> 
> 
> You still haven't acknowledged that you were wrong in your lie about the AP news article you linked to.
> ...


"I wont play the game of trying to look at your evidence or even responding to your arguments, because I don't need logic or reason when I have my feelings!"

lmao thanks for taking the L on this one, you could have done it more gracefully.

"Because that is what trolls like yourself do, you demand others disregard actual information and try to bury them in bullshit spam."

which is what you just admitted is what you're doing. I respond to evidence with superior evidence. You respond to evidence with name calling and crybaby whining. You look like a dishonest idiot arguing out of spite when reality doesn't match your feelings.

"You still haven't acknowledged that you were wrong in your lie about the AP news article you linked to."

I wasn't wrong. What I have acknowledged is that viral load is the same in the unvaxxed as the vaxxed and we know viral load is correlated to transmissibility. Do the math. 1+1=you're too dumb to add up a sum  


CatHedral said:


> What amazes me is that this toolbag fabricated an antisemitic narrative out of thin air in order to stoke his rage. Straw men dont come any more blatant.


hey you're the one that said that you, a german, thinks that I, a jew, and anyone like me deserves to be severely punished for my differences in beliefs. You want to take my job, my right to be with other people, my right to breath fresh air, my right to make my own medical decisions, all based on your feelings and not the science.....sounds like a nazi to me, you jew killing monster. I bet you'd genocide the unvaxxed if you had a choice. Too bad all you little hitlers are powerless to stop us normal folk from living our lives like we want to anyways, and boy does it make yall tyrants mad LOL. May as well take my job because I smoke an herb


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Lmao prove it. Once again you follow alinsky to a T, accusing others what you yourself are guilty of. I provide nothing but facts and evidence and all you can do is fart in your pants as response, where's your proofs nazi boy? Natural immunity is better than vaccince provided symptom reduction, and with each new variant the vax only gets worse and worse in comparison. The only people who need the vax are those so weak they'd die from a flu most people survive without knowing they even had unless they were forced to get tested. The sick and the weak can stay home and mask and vax, us healthy folk are gonna live our lives like normal and there's nothing you crab-bucket-mentality nazis can do to stop us LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. The ethno-religious angle is purely your manufactured outrage, and a calumny against me and my peaceable family.

If youve read any of my content, the idea that I would kill the unvaxed will be shown to be ridiculous. You lie, then attack based on your lie.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 5, 2021)

printer said:


> You can take a vaccine and then get Delta, you will have better immunity than if you just got the virus and you would have less of a chance of ending up in hospital.
> 
> You would have, wait for it, Super Immunity (Echo, echo, echo, echo...).


and? You can get it if you want to, I'm not judging. But when the vax is 27x less effective than just catching the disease (which most people need to be tested to even know they have!) there's no logical reason to ban me from my job for not taking it. Especially when taking it wouldn't make me any less likely to spread it, the chief reason we mandate it in the first place.....
just leave people alone and let them decide for themselves!



CatHedral said:


> Cheering the Black Plague on sounds psychopath-y.


so does cheering the alienation and dehumanization of your political opponents, you meth snorting goosestepping jackbootwearing nazi codpiece!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Lmao prove it. Once again you follow alinsky to a T, accusing others what you yourself are guilty of. I provide nothing but facts and evidence and all you can do is fart in your pants as response, where's your proofs nazi boy? Natural immunity is better than vaccince provided symptom reduction, and with each new variant the vax only gets worse and worse in comparison. The only people who need the vax are those so weak they'd die from a flu most people survive without knowing they even had unless they were forced to get tested. The sick and the weak can stay home and mask and vax, us healthy folk are gonna live our lives like normal and there's nothing you crab-bucket-mentality nazis can do to stop us LOL.




You are boring and dodge the spam bullshit you spam over and over again. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/will-you-take-the-vaccine.1036432/post-16516886


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> and? You can get it if you want to, I'm not judging. But when the vax is 27x less effective than just catching the disease (which most people need to be tested to even know they have!) there's no logical reason to ban me from my job for not taking it. Especially when taking it wouldn't make me any less likely to spread it, the chief reason we mandate it in the first place.....
> just leave people alone and let them decide for themselves!
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the calling of names, the sure sign I have encountered a crushingly superior mind.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The huge numbers involved in either pandemic move it (to use Stalin’s phrase) from the realm of tragedy to statistics.


"if it saves even one life"

"eh so many unvaxxed died that I just can't bring myself to care"
LOL! Typical nazi!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

^^ someone is bothered


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> "if it saves even one life"
> 
> "eh so many unvaxxed died that I just can't bring myself to care"
> LOL! Typical nazi!
> ...


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 5, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's not good to take pleasure in it, but we offer our thoughts when appropriate and we can't control people, nor would we want to, so you just get to a point where it's like..."yeah, that's what happens, what tf did you expect".


This is the right attitude. we don't have to agree, you do you and I do me, the science says we should both be able to do that just fine without having to bother eachother. Now open my gym again already  


CatHedral said:


> No. The ethno-religious angle is purely your manufactured outrage, and a calumny against me and my peaceable family.
> 
> If youve read any of my content, the idea that I would kill the unvaxed will be shown to be ridiculous. You lie, then attack based on your lie.


nah your ancestors were genocidal psycopaths who votrd for hitler and watched in glee as the people you didn't like had the lives and businesses destroyed until one day they were all rounded up. My ancestors were genocided by yours. And now you're voting people into power and gleefully watching as people like me have their lives and businesses destroyed and you demand it to happen until I convert to your way of living by getting the scientifically unnecessary symptom reduction mrna treatment. You were born a nazi, you live as a nazi, and you will die a nazi, all while thinking you're the good person, just like a nazi. Well just like the original nazis, my people wont let your people get away with this. There will be trials and your balls will be crushed until you admit your guilt in public and you will be executed, and your people will live in shame for a hundred years, just like your nazi ancestors.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> This is the right attitude. we don't have to agree, you do you and I do me, the science says we should both be able to do that just fine without having to bother eachother. Now open my gym again already
> 
> 
> nah your ancestors were genocidal psycopaths who votrd for hitler and watched in glee as the people you didn't like had the lives and businesses destroyed until one day they were all rounded up. My ancestors were genocided by yours. And now you're voting people into power and gleefully watching as people like me have their lives and businesses destroyed and you demand it to happen until I convert to your way of living by getting the scientifically unnecessary symptom reduction mrna treatment. You were born a nazi, you live as a nazi, and you will die a nazi, all while thinking you're the good person, just like a nazi. Well just like the original nazis, my people wont let your people get away with this. There will be trials and your balls will be crushed until you admit your guilt in public and you will be executed, and your people will live in shame for a hundred years, just like your nazi ancestors.


What a buffet of vengeance soaked delusion.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

It is impossible to keep these sock puppet trolls straight, is this the 'white genocide' troll or the death cult troll?

Either way the calling everyone else a 'nazi' when spamming the shit that the new American nazi's are pushing is a classic projection of their bullshit.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Me, not until he is convicted.


"if it even saves one life"
"I can't wait for trump to go to jail and die!"

typical hypocrite nazi!



Flowki said:


> I don't know why people are so opposed to finding multiple solutions over covid.. it has to be the vaccine or nothing. Why does it need to be this way?. The vaccine is showing signs of not being a long term fix for our older people. We should be diving head first into finding other options even as a ''just in case''. Seriously, what if the virus mutates again, and lowers the effect of the vaccines on 65+?.. we are back to square one, only this time far more people will be infected before we know what's going on. Isreal are already in a rush to vaccinate elderly again because their anti bodys are too low even after two jabs. That's 3 jabs the elderly needed within a year in that country.. you have to look at that and see a potential big weakness here. We need more options.


Because pfizer, moderna, j&j, astrazenica et. al. don't make billions off of generic label drugs that can't patent. They don't make money when vitamins, diet, exercise, and hell even weed and cigs help prevent a disease. They make money when their products do.



CatHedral said:


> There are no other “solutions” or “options” that duplicate the action of the vaccine. Your core premise is disinformation.


"that duplicate the action of the vaccine"

you mean reduce symptoms? there are plenty of options to reduce the symptoms of the disease. You're just a lying idiot


Flowki said:


> I will break this down to one simple and logical argument that should make any intelligent person question the current situation. In the worse case scenario that the vaccines become less feasible, what is plan B?. You would think, that a pandemic so serious it requires the entire human population to vaccinate against it.. warrants a fking plan B?.


 you'd think a disease "so serious" you have to be tested you know you have it wouldn't need a world-wide shutdown as plan A...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> "if it even saves one life"
> "I can't wait for trump to go to jail and die!"
> 
> typical hypocrite nazi!
> ...


No. The point is to confer immunity.


----------



## RobCat (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. The ethno-religious angle is purely your manufactured outrage, and a calumny against me and my peaceable family.
> 
> If youve read any of my content, the idea that I would kill the unvaxed will be shown to be ridiculous. You lie, then attack based on your lie.


Everyone should get the vaccine and youre an idiot if you dont. But i know plenty of non religious left wing whirly birds that havent gotten it yet either. One of them was on deaths door and he still hasnt gotten it. You cant rubber stamp stupidity. If it hadnt been politicized by both parties almost everyone would have gotten it by now


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Everyone should get the vaccine and youre an idiot if you dont. But i know plenty of non religious left wing whirly birds that havent gotten it yet either. One of them was on deaths door and he still hasnt gotten it. You cant rubber stamp stupidity. If it hadnt been politicized by both parties almost everyone would have gotten it by now


It was only politicized by MAGA officials. The Democrats rolled up their sleeves and quietly made the vaccines universally available. If you know otherwise, please provide link.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

RobCat said:


> Everyone should get the vaccine and youre an idiot if you dont. But i know plenty of non religious left wing whirly birds that havent gotten it yet either. One of them was on deaths door and he still hasnt gotten it. You cant rubber stamp stupidity. If it hadnt been politicized by both parties almost everyone would have gotten it by now


Im with you except for the 'both sides' trolling. Just because right wing trolls have been attacking both sides of everything while cat fishing people as 'left' to radicalize them into being unsafe does not mean that the Democrats are politicizing this pandemic.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I had zero reaction to my first 2 Moderna shots, but I had #3 yesterday, and woke up super stiff and achy this morning, hoping that means I finally had a good immune response. I did have Covid between #2 and #3 so maybe that made a difference.


I got my third, last week. Your right, no adverse reactions, cept my shoulder was sore for a bit.


----------



## FermentFred (Sep 5, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance, they simply refuse to take ANY personal responsibility, and would rather kill their families and neighbors than take ANY advice from the actual experts. "Plan B" for these people is $2,000 monoclonal antibody treatment, and intubation when their crispy lungs stop functioning, which they are all too happy to get when they are in the ICU watching their lives flash before their eyes. These are the people who are dragging this pandemic out, and they will ultimately be responsible when an unstoppable variant pops up and we're all screwed. Vaccines stopped small pox, not horse dewormer, vaccines ARE LITERALLY the only solution.


"The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance"

and there's nothing you little hitlers can do to stop us


"vaccines ARE LITERALLY the only solution."

lolno. This time next year I'll be unvaxxed and happy and you'll be taking PTO to recover from your 8th booster and making sure to double mask while social distancing at home. Your overblown meme virus isn't going to ruin my life just because you let it ruin yours

EDIT: lmao at the butthurt mod who blocked me from posting in this thread. Can't beat me in facts and reason so you have to censor the truth in order for your lies to win.....typical nazis!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> "The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance"
> 
> and there's nothing you little hitlers can do to stop us
> View attachment 4980129
> ...


Hopefully you’ll be dead “this time next year”. That should stop you.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

I was thinking the same about you @CunningCanuk - 

God willing.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll make sure to pray extra hard this year.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> I was thinking the same about you @CunningCanuk -
> 
> God willing.


And just how much sleep do you think I’ll lose tonight knowing this?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> I'll make sure to pray extra hard this year.


Me too.


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 5, 2021)

I hope everyone dies from COVID, and animals can inherit the earth again and repair it. There I said it. I hope I die the hardest.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> I hope everyone dies from COVID, and animals can inherit the earth again and repair it. There I said it. I hope I die the hardest.


So just leave the pollution we have produced for the next species to have to deal with?

I personally think that is the lazy way out of the mess we have made.

btw, lol at death cult troll liking the 'death to all mankind' post.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So just leave the pollution we have produced for the next species to have to deal with?
> 
> I personally think that is the lazy way out of the mess we have made.
> 
> btw, lol at death cult troll liking the 'death to all mankind' post.


Good luck fixing it. The governments of the world dgaf


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Good luck fixing it. The governments of the world dgaf


You know something is amiss is when Billionares start looking for another planet to live on

and when the best they have to offer is Mars.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> I hope everyone dies from COVID, and animals can inherit the earth again and repair it. There I said it. I hope I die the hardest.


You mean other animals, right?

If we can get through this without the emergence of a vaccine escaping variant and only the ignorant and selfish die, I might have to rethink my position on the existence of a higher power.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Good luck fixing it. The governments of the world dgaf


These old rich ass white men who made the decisions that led to the mess we are in are in their final stages of decay.

I have a lot of hope for the future generations who have grown up with the technology they need to be able to make far better decisions than we have ever had the ability to make before.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> You know something is amiss is when Billionares start looking for another planet to live on
> 
> and when the best they have to offer is Mars.


what a brilliant mind. lol


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

The earth needs to be cleansed from all the bullshit ignorant assholes - whether it's man-made or not, I'm down.


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> I got my third, last week. Your right, no adverse reactions, cept my shoulder was sore for a bit.


How are people getting 3rd shots,do you say you're not vaccinated to get a shot,then they give you a new card and another appointment thinking that will be your 2nd shot, because if you've had 2 Phizer shots like myself and I show my card they won't give me a shot w/no FDA or CDC approval for boosters yet. And if you give your name without lying aren't you in the data base as already vaccinated, any answers regarding this I'd appreciate,because w/all this variant bullshit(just heard of a new one this morning called MU that they are looking at now) I'm game for another shot before this winter,my shots were in late march and mid april.ccguns


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> How are people getting 3rd shots,do you say you're not vaccinated to get a shot,then they give you a new card and another appointment thinking that will be your 2nd shot, because if you've had 2 Phizer shots like myself and I show my card they won't give me a shot w/no FDA or CDC approval for boosters yet. And if you give your name without lying aren't you in the data base as already vaccinated, any answers regarding this I'd appreciate,because w/all this variant bullshit(just heard of a new one this morning called MU that they are looking at now) I'm game for another shot before this winter,my shots were in late march and mid april.ccguns


Booster for old ppl, and auto immune.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> How are people getting 3rd shots,do you say you're not vaccinated to get a shot,then they give you a new card and another appointment thinking that will be your 2nd shot, because if you've had 2 Phizer shots like myself and I show my card they won't give me a shot w/no FDA or CDC approval for boosters yet. And if you give your name without lying aren't you in the data base as already vaccinated, any answers regarding this I'd appreciate,because w/all this variant bullshit(just heard of a new one this morning called MU that they are looking at now) I'm game for another shot before this winter,my shots were in late march and mid april.ccguns


Immune compromised people got permission right away I am pretty sure.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 5, 2021)

Back to the vaccine though .. 

I'm done having sympathy for the ignorant. I have family members that haven't, and won't take the vaccine. I have already mentally prepared myself for their departure, when/if this happens. 

I am done stressing myself out over their bullshit incompetence - If they want to die so bad, then get on with it..


----------



## CCGNZ (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You mean other animals, right?
> 
> If we can get through this without the emergence of a vaccine escaping variant and only the ignorant and selfish die, I might have to rethink my position on the existence of a higher power.


I hear ya,Cunning, the mother of all variants scenario worries the hell out of me also, I'm seeing people on this site saying they've gatten 3 shots and I'm guessing that they are posing as if they are unvaccinated and giving a fake name due to the fact that 3rd shots have not been given the go ahead here in the states yet,but with the variant phobia I'm experiencing I surely don't mind getting whacked w/another shot


hanimmal said:


> Immune compromised people got permission right away I am pretty sure.


Oh, OK, cool, I thought I was missing something hear,my bad, thanks for the info.ccguns


----------



## Milky Weed (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You mean other animals, right?
> 
> If we can get through this without the emergence of a vaccine escaping variant and only the ignorant and selfish die, I might have to rethink my position on the existence of a higher power.


Yes other animals besides us. I’ve been thinking it for a long time since we seem to only be making it worse. But that’s a climate change thing and this is about COVID.

We are seeing everyone’s true colors come out this pandemic, and it’s a shame peoples opinions can get them killed with this disease.

covid does not care about your opinion of it.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 5, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> Back to the vaccine though ..
> 
> I'm done having sympathy for the ignorant. I have family members that haven't, and won't take the vaccine. I have already mentally prepared myself for their departure, when/if this happens.
> 
> I am done stressing myself out over their bullshit incompetence - If they want to die so bad, then get on with it..


It sucks having to accept this as the reality.


----------



## Flowki (Sep 5, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Simple. Plan B is wait two months for the mRNA vaccine against current variants.
> 
> Plan B minus is everybody obeying strict mask and distance protocol.
> 
> Plan F is to pretend that there are effective drug entities in place of vaccination. This is the stuff of alt-fact.





Rurumo said:


> The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance, they simply refuse to take ANY personal responsibility, and would rather kill their families and neighbors than take ANY advice from the actual experts. "Plan B" for these people is $2,000 monoclonal antibody treatment, and intubation when their crispy lungs stop functioning, which they are all too happy to get when they are in the ICU watching their lives flash before their eyes. These are the people who are dragging this pandemic out, and they will ultimately be responsible when an unstoppable variant pops up and we're all screwed. Vaccines stopped small pox, not horse dewormer, vaccines ARE LITERALLY the only solution.


By the time a new variant/s have been identified as becoming dominant they will already be ripping through the population, tens of thousands of people (including double vaccinated) may have caught it by then. In isreal the main reason for third vaccination is because of older people and the lesser immediate or mid term effect the vaccine has had on their antibody count. People with underlining issues (of any age) are also now being speculated to have far less cover for the current variant, let alone mutations. Just about everybody I know is vaccinated, 95% of them are ''back to normal'' thinking it's over. It does not benefit me to be right on this, not one bit.. it isn't about being right for me. The current situation is bad, as an objective statement. The vaccine push, with lots of false security, and lots of anti vacc/anti restrictions people.. have millions now mixing together while mutations will be popping up here there and everywhere. You can not blame mutations on the ''unvaccinated'' since billions of people in developing countries are also not vaccinated, thanks to our uncanny ability to look out for ourselves at every possible turn.

In the UK, the only reported alternative is this https://www.gov.uk/government/news/first-monoclonal-antibody-treatment-for-covid-19-approved-for-use-in-the-uk and it is speculated to cost £1000 - £2000 for treatment. If the vaccine cover backfires, things are going to get very bad and very expensive if this is the only alternative. The government have already stated (because of the cost) it will be for ''the most severe cases''. When you see the potential of current ''vaccinated so safe'' culture backfiring, there are going to be a lot of ''most severe'' cases. Israel are the warning on this, just like Italy were the warning way back at the start. Are they going to choose who is worth spending the money on?. Is it going to be another case of ''they are too old to treat''? in favour of younger people who developed issues?. The whole point of the vaccines and the social distancing is to protect the 65+ predominantly. None of this is lining up to do that.

Further more, the risk the virus has on healthy <30 year olds is very low currently, dropping off to astronomically low for young teens and children. Yes young people have died, but that is the only reports the media pick up on. We have blindly began vaccinating all those age groups, down to young teens. Those vaccines, as all the evidence of virus death rates prove, would be FAR more useful in the likes of India, Africa and Brazil, to be used on vulnerable or older people in those regions. Between the US and UK alone, not vaccinating healthy people under the age of 30 would have went a long way in vaccinating large portions of the at risk groups in other developing countries. That in turn keeps the death rate down for the 50+ range on a global scale. Anti body tests could also have been an initial phase, do you have them? yes? do you need two vaccines now?.. likely not. None of that was done in the UK at-least. They simply took the fastest route to get everybody back to work.. while they also basically lifted all restrictions. It's a ridicules gamble that did not pay off.

They pushed for herd immunity and it failed. Since it failed, they are now shitting themselves and trying to vaccinate children because they know what's coming next. It was ALWAYS shown in the data that children and young teens are at very low risk, so vaccinations are actually putting children and young teens at risk, just to protect adults, so that they can go to work. The risk of the virus toward young people has not changed, only the politics have. The thing is, it was always going to fail because the short sighted morons forgot to account for the rest of the fking world not being vaccinated.

I am not against this vaccine, however I do want to point out that a highly effective vaccine should not require 3 shots within the space of, or close to 1 year (Israel). If that is the case, then it seems likely everybody over 65, along with those who have serious health conditions, are going to need 2 shots per year. What this vaccine appears to be (judging from my government's actions too) is ''take your shots and then go catch covid so you can build a real immunity''. Ok fine, but we have to risk the vaccine side effects and also the virus side effects?.


----------



## 1212ham (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> Lmao prove it. Once again you follow alinsky to a T, accusing others what you yourself are guilty of. I provide nothing but facts and evidence and all you can do is fart in your pants as response, where's your proofs nazi boy? Natural immunity is better than vaccince provided symptom reduction, and with each new variant the vax only gets worse and worse in comparison. The only people who need the vax are those so weak they'd die from a flu most people survive without knowing they even had unless they were forced to get tested. The sick and the weak can stay home and mask and vax, us healthy folk are gonna live our lives like normal and there's nothing you crab-bucket-mentality nazis can do to stop us LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People read that crap? 

 *CLICK!*


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2021)

you stupid fvcks.



how do they know it's fake? simple if you went you'd know your card has vaccine stickers with manufacturer lot date; there's very little handwriting.

YOU NEED THE STICKERS

+ Maderna is spelled Moderna and the shots aren't spaced properly if you want to get nit-picky.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Yep. Vaccines for some people while this thing takes victory laps around the planet giving everyone the finger. That's going to work, for sure. One world, one people. Can't live together, so we can die together. UNITY


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 5, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you stupid fvcks.
> 
> View attachment 4980219
> 
> ...


I got the Pfizer shot and didn't get stickers. Spouse got moderna from another place and didn't get stickers. Asked friend that hot J&J and they didn't get stickers either. 
So funny that people will get fake vacc cards. Reminds me of my bud worm comment. Maybe this will cull the herd. Looks like the numbers of Indians and Chinese people could outlast the attrition. Time will tell.


----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

Our daughter forgot her card at home for the second shot, so they gave her the info on a note and told her to just write it in. We asked for the stickers and they gave them up, so now it looks legit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 5, 2021)

Never underestimate the stupidity of people, during the 1918 pandemic people were eating Vicks VaporRub believing it was a cure for the deadly flu.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 5, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’m a narcissist and a sociopath too because whenever I hear about the COVID-19 death of an anti vaccine or mask influencer, I’m glad they’re dead and that their voices are finally silenced.
> 
> If there’s any Justice in this world, Joe Rogan will be next.


It's happening for me! 4 conservative radio talkers dead from covid19. Keep going! Clean up the airwaves.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Vicks is only good for hemorrhoids.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Never underestimate the stupidity of people, during the 1918 pandemic people were eating Vicks VaporRub believing it was a cure for the deadly flu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980234


as history repeats itself.

maybe a hashtag on Twitter?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 5, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> It's happening for me! 4 conservative radio talkers dead from covid19. Keep going! Clean up the airwaves.


and it's all the right ones too! now what do we have for Ted Nugent?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Lol. Narcissistic? No. Nihilistic? Yeah. Your words are hot air over vocal chords. A fart in a hurricane. All of our lives are insignificant. Say and do whatever you want. It won't matter. Never has. But, you need something to do while we wait to die.
> Be weird for me to sound like trump. I vote the other way, in Oklahoma. Always have. So, I already walk it like I talk it. This is fun


Vapid


----------



## mooray (Sep 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Never underestimate the stupidity of people, during the 1918 pandemic people were eating Vicks VaporRub believing it was a cure for the deadly flu.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980234


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> "The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance"
> 
> and there's nothing you little hitlers can do to stop us
> View attachment 4980129
> ...


why do you call people hitler then post a very stereotypical antisemitic image....¿ or are you the cartoon jew laughing at the bad nazis?....either way...bad choice of words and images....


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Vapid


Pedantic


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 5, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do you call people hitler then post a very stereotypical antisemitic image....¿ or are you the cartoon jew laughing at the bad nazis?....either way...bad choice of words and images....


He called me (!) an antisemite.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

Dreaming1 said:


> Pedantic


ignored


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> "The problem is, the same people refusing the vaccine are also refusing to wear masks or social distance"
> 
> and there's nothing you little hitlers can do to stop us
> View attachment 4980129
> ...


The debate about boosters isn't over. Personally, I'd rather we put resources into vaccinating everybody in the world who wants one.

The bit about choosing to get infected by Coronavirus instead of getting the vaccine is funny.

We are headed into the end days of this epidemic. By fall, most of you unevolved humans will have gotten infected and the virus will dwindle down due to a lack of available hosts. The one remaining risk is that your kind swamp our medical system so much that worthy people are denied treatment because antivaxxers are dying at the end of a tube and there are no more ICU beds available.

But I accept that it's your right to make bad choices. Some guys don't use condoms when having sex with somebody they don't know very well. As with the bareback rider, you are free to make bad decisions. The information was available to you. You simply don't understand.

I think this is where a Christian would say, "I forgive you". Isn't it?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 5, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So just leave the pollution we have produced for the next species to have to deal with?
> 
> I personally think that is the lazy way out of the mess we have made.
> 
> btw, lol at death cult troll liking the 'death to all mankind' post.


Nature could heal faster if we did just disappear. It would take 10 or 20 thousand years before our damage would mostly be gone but that's a blink of an eye to the world at large. Then again, we aren't going to die out, although prospects for the next ten or so generations look pretty bad. 

A lot depends on whether or not we manage to shut off carbon emissions before we overload our oceans with heat and acidification. Vlocanic activity did just that Permian-Triassic extinction event. I wasn't there, so can only repeat what I read but something like 85% of all animals on the planet died out.









The Great Dying: Earth's largest-ever mass extinction is a warning for humanity


Scientists say the mass extinction 250 million years ago offers a timely warning to humanity of what can happen when ecosystems change too fast for life to keep up.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The debate about boosters isn't over. Personally, I'd rather we put resources into vaccinating everybody in the world who wants one.
> 
> The bit about choosing to get infected by Coronavirus instead of getting the vaccine is funny.
> 
> ...


Even though we have a high vaxx rate in Canada, delta is gonna make it one Helluva winter. I expect almost all the unvaxxed in this country to have been infected by spring. I haven't looked at any models, it's just a guess, delta is very contagious and some of the vaxxed can spread it. I figure we will need masks and other restrictions to try and slow down the rate of infection so hospitals don't get overwhelmed. Here in NS with almost a 90% vaxx rate there will be 100,000 adults unvaccinated plus kids to deal with this winter IMHO. I've been on FB locally doing battle with the anti vaxxers, there aren't as many here as in America, there is no political component, just the usual suspects.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Sep 6, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> ignored


Irrelevant


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 6, 2021)

This should be hilarious, tRUmptards will be looking for poisonous snakes instead of just getting vaccinated, what could go wrong LOL.










Brazilian viper venom shows promise as drug to combat COVID-19


Brazilian scientists have discovered that a native viper’s venom can be used as a drug to help combat COVID-19, Reuters reported.In the scientific journal Molecules, scientists shared results …




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> This should be hilarious, tRUmptards will be looking for poisonous snakes instead of just getting vaccinated, what could go wrong LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do have snake charmers among them...


----------



## Montague (Sep 7, 2021)

Since people who are fully vaccinated can still catch covid, and can still infect others who are fully vaccinated with covid, the main advantage of the shot seems to be preventing you getting a severe chest infection and needing medical care/clogging the ICU.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2021)

Montague said:


> Since people who are fully vaccinated can still catch covid, and can still infect others who are fully vaccinated with covid, the main advantage of the shot seems to be preventing you getting a severe chest infection and needing medical care/clogging the ICU.











COVID-19 Vaccine Breakthrough Cases: Data from the States


We reviewed the websites and other official state sources for all 50 states and D.C. to see which are providing data on COVID-19 breakthrough cases, hospitalizations and deaths, how regularly, and …




www.kff.org





While COVID-19 vaccines are highly effective at preventing severe disease, hospitalization, and death from COVID-19 and also reduce the likelihood of mild or asymptomatic infection, a small share of fully vaccinated individuals do become infected, and some become hospitalized or have died. These rare occurrences are known as “breakthrough cases” which are to be expected, and historically known to occur with other vaccines as none is 100% effective.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) currently monitors hospitalizations and deaths, from any cause, among fully vaccinated individuals with COVID-19, but not breakthrough infections, which it stopped monitoring as of May 1. CDC presents this data in aggregate at the national level but not by state, and there is no single, public repository for data by state or data on breakthrough infections, since the CDC stopped monitoring them.

We therefore reviewed the websites and other official state sources for all 50 states and D.C. to see which are providing data on COVID-19 breakthrough cases, hospitalizations and deaths, how regularly, and what those data may tell us. We only used data from official state sources (we did not include data available only in news media reports, for example). Where a state did not provide comparable data on overall COVID-19 cases, hospitalizations, or deaths reported over the period in which it captured breakthrough events, we obtained data on cases and deaths from the Johns Hopkins University COVID-19 Dashboard and on hospitalizations from the U.S. Department of Health & Human Services for the appropriate period (see methods for more detail).

Importantly, not all hospitalizations and deaths of those fully vaccinated and diagnosed with COVID-19 are due to COVID-19 or have a known cause at the time of reporting. The CDC reports that as of July 19, of 5,601 hospitalized breakthrough cases, 27% were asymptomatic or not related to COVID-19 and of 1,141 fatal cases, 26% were asymptomatic or not related to COVID-19. States differ in whether they provide this detail. DC, for example, reports that as of July 11, 50% of hospitalized breakthrough cases were due to COVID-19, 19% were not, and 31% were of unknown reason. However, few states made these distinctions. Where they did, we only included breakthrough hospitalizations and deaths due to COVID-19. In other cases, some of these breakthrough events may be due to causes other than COVID-19.
Overall, we find that:

*Half of states (25) report some data on COVID-19 breakthrough events (see Table 1)*. Twenty-four provide data on breakthrough cases, 19 on hospitalizations and on deaths.
*Fifteen of these states regularly update these data, often on a weekly basis.* The rest use a different frequency, have one-time reports, have stopped updating, or have an unclear reporting frequency.
*The data reported from these states indicate that breakthrough cases, hospitalizations, and deaths are extremely rare events among those who are fully vaccinated against COVID-19 (see Figure 1). *The rate of breakthrough cases reported among those fully vaccinated is below 1% in all reporting states, ranging from 0.01% in Connecticut to 0.54% in Arkansas.

The hospitalization rate among fully vaccinated people with COVID-19 ranged from effectively zero (0.00%) in California, Delaware, D.C., Indiana, New Jersey, New Mexico, Vermont, and Virginia to 0.06% in Arkansas. (Note: Hospitalization may or may not have been due to COVID-19.)


The rates of death among fully vaccinated people with COVID-19 were even lower, effectively zero (0.00%) in all but two reporting states, Arkansas and Michigan where they were 0.01%. (Note: Deaths may or may not have been due to COVID-19.)

more...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

Montague said:


> Since people who are fully vaccinated can still catch covid, and can still infect others who are fully vaccinated with covid, the main advantage of the shot seems to be preventing you getting a severe chest infection and needing medical care/clogging the ICU.


Also about 2700% less likely to catch the virus in the first place when fully vaccinated.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Also about 2700% less likely to catch the virus in the first place when fully vaccinated.


Is this true for Delta?


----------



## Montague (Sep 7, 2021)

CDC Director said today August 6th that “what they (Coronavirus vaccines) can׳t do anymore is prevent transmission.”

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423758644143869965

"We don’t have anything that will stop transmission [of Delta]..."
*AstraZeneca lead scientist says Delta makes mass testing pointless in UK*
*London:* The Delta variant of COVID-19 has wrecked any chance of herd immunity, according to the Oxford scientist who led the AstraZeneca vaccine team, as he called for an end to mass testing so Britain could start to live with the virus.
Scientists who addressed Britain’s all-party parliamentary group on coronavirus said it was time to accept that there is no way of stopping the virus spreading through the entire population








AstraZeneca lead scientist says Delta makes mass testing pointless in UK


Sir Andrew Pollard told British MPs that Delta was so widespread, it made sense to only test and treat people with symptoms, rather than all their contacts.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

Montague said:


> CDC Director said today August 6th that “what they (Coronavirus vaccines) can׳t do anymore is prevent transmission.”
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423758644143869965
> 
> ...


Cant prevent the transmission is not the same as not being able to slow the transmission. 

Not overwhelming the hospitals with masses of sick folks should be the goal. 

Im curious are you anti vaccination/anti science?



CatHedral said:


> Is this true for Delta?


That it slows or are you asking for the subset of the delta virus cases with fully vaccinated people? I don't have the raw data or anything, just going off the CDC website that I linked a few times, I think it was for July or August that they said it was 27x less likely to wind up in the hospital taking a bed from people who need it for any other reason other than they are radicalized into not believing science and the people who dedicated their lives to keeping us as healthy as possible by not getting the highly effective and very safe vaccine.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Cant prevent the transmission is not the same as not being able to slow the transmission.
> 
> Not overwhelming the hospitals with masses of sick folks should be the goal.
> 
> ...


The reason I ask is because I read that Delta is marginally less transmissible to and from the fully vaccinated vs. the unvaxed.
So while I do agree that symptomatic or serious breakthroughs of Covid among the vaxed are the exception and much reduced, I count silent infection as “catching it”. I have both Pfizer, but with delta I am still masking up. I would hate to infect someone. Most people in my region don’t mask.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The reason I ask is because I read that Delta is marginally less transmissible to and from the fully vaccinated vs. the unvaxed.
> So while I do agree that symptomatic or serious breakthroughs of Covid among the vaxed are the exception and much reduced, I count silent infection as “catching it”. I have both Pfizer, but with delta I am still masking up. I would hate to infect someone. Most people in my region don’t mask.


No question I would stay masked up still when around people/inside with others who you don't live with. 

As for catching the virus, 'marginally' means a whole lot of things (flip side of 'exponential'), so while it is a easily correct statement, it is pretty meaningless. Marginally better being vaccinated is still better. How much better is just noise IMO for people who are doing 'research'.

And with how safe and effective that the vaccine is, it is a no-brainer, unfortunately people who have been brainwashed into anti-science sheep and cling to things like your saying and misconstrue it as a reason to not bother getting vaccinated.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> No question I would stay masked up still when around people/inside with others who you don't live with.
> 
> As for catching the virus, 'marginally' means a whole lot of things (flip side of 'exponential'), so while it is a easily correct statement, it is pretty meaningless. Marginally better being vaccinated is still better. How much better is just noise IMO for people who are doing 'research'.
> 
> And with how safe and effective that the vaccine is, it is a no-brainer, *unfortunately people who have been brainwashed into anti-science sheep and cling to things like your saying and misconstrue it as a reason to not bother getting vaccinated.*


We will not know the full history of the pandemic until years later.

I don’t see how anyone can draw the highlighted portion as a conclusion from my post. The fact that all three vaccines are doing an excellent job blocking morbidity is the take-home.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> We will not know the full history of the pandemic until years later.
> 
> I don’t see how anyone can draw the highlighted portion as a conclusion from my post. The fact that all three vaccines are doing an excellent job blocking morbidity is the take-home.


It was more of a statement of fact for the reason I even bothered to point out the marginal thing more than anything.


----------



## Montague (Sep 7, 2021)

*Malaysia will start treating Covid as ‘endemic’ around end-October, trade minister says

https://www.cnbc.com%2F2021%2F09%2F07%2Fmalaysia-to-treat-covid-as-endemic-starting-end-october-trade-minister.html
Malaysia is declaring the end of the pandemic*


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 7, 2021)

Montague said:


> *Malaysia will start treating Covid as ‘endemic’ around end-October, trade minister says
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com%2F2021%2F09%2F07%2Fmalaysia-to-treat-covid-as-endemic-starting-end-october-trade-minister.html
> Malaysia is declaring the end of the pandemic*


Nice to meet you new person who posts a couple posts and immediately comes here to post stuff about the pandemic.

Do you think that Malaysia declaring the end of the pandemic means they actually think it is safe to be unvaccinated or not wearing a mask when in public confined spaces?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 7, 2021)

Shhhh, don't tell the tRUmptards LOL.




https://www.scholarsresearchlibrary.com/articles/effects-of-ivermectin-therapy-on-the-sperm-functions-of-nigerian-onchocerciasis-patients.pdf


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 7, 2021)

Montague said:


> *Malaysia will start treating Covid as ‘endemic’ around end-October, trade minister says
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com%2F2021%2F09%2F07%2Fmalaysia-to-treat-covid-as-endemic-starting-end-october-trade-minister.html
> Malaysia is declaring the end of the pandemic*


So did Trump as I recall, it was all suppose to be gone like "magic" over a year ago. 

Denying reality does not help in this situation, it only makes it worse, this is a pandemic, not politics, too bad most morons don't know the difference. At this point the only ones they are killing with bullshit are those who already agree with them, the smart folks have been vaxxed. Half of republicans are not vaxxed and are gonna be delta covid road kill by spring. The republican leadership is concerned, as it could affect the outcome of the election and they can only cheat and steal so much. It's a bad idea that's circling the drain of history, when they start killing their own kind ya know yer dealing with losers.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 7, 2021)

GOP death panels.










Idaho enacts crisis hospital care standards amid COVID surge


Idaho public health leaders have activated “crisis standards of care” for the state's northern hospitals because there are more coronavirus patients than the institutions can handle.




kslnewsradio.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The reason I ask is because I read that Delta is marginally less transmissible to and from the fully vaccinated vs. the unvaxed.
> So while I do agree that symptomatic or serious breakthroughs of Covid among the vaxed are the exception and much reduced, I count silent infection as “catching it”. I have both Pfizer, but with delta I am still masking up. I would hate to infect someone. Most people in my region don’t mask.


Every immune response is a response to infection. What you call "silent infection" is how a vaccine works. 










People with Delta Variant Can Transmit Virus 2 Days Before Symptoms


According to a new study from the journal Nature, people with the Delta variant can spread the virus for almost 2 days before experiencing any symptoms. Presymptomatic transmission may account for nearly 75 percent of Delta variant infections.




www.healthline.com





_“The fact that asymptomatic people spread the virus is not new information. We have known that people are contagious before they are symptomatic for over a year,” said Dr. Jason Gallagher, an infectious disease expert and clinical pharmacy specialist in infectious diseases at Temple University Hospital in Philadelphia.

“However, we are learning more about this finding very quickly. Two studies now show that the viral RNA declines more quickly in vaccinated people than unvaccinated people, suggesting that they are less likely to transmit virus to others,” he said.
_


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 7, 2021)

What was true a month ago is still true. Imagine that.









Covid vaccines remain 'stunningly effective,' even as delta concerns grow


Covid-19 vaccines are still "stunningly effective" despite fears that immunity may dwindle over time, experts have said.




www.cnbc.com





_Covid-19 vaccines are still “stunningly effective” despite fears that immunity may dwindle over time, experts have said._
_There have been some concerns about the efficacy of Covid-19 vaccines after a number of recent studies indicated a growing number of “breakthrough” Covid cases among the fully vaccinated._
_Studies have shown that the fully vaccinated are still highly protected against severe infection, hospitalization and death caused by the virus._


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Every immune response is a response to infection. What you call "silent infection" is how a vaccine works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The action of a non-attenuated vaccine, of which mRNA vaccines are a class, is not by infection. mRNA vaccines cannot be classed as pathogens. They elicit immune response without pathogenesis or infection.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The action of a non-attenuated vaccine, of which mRNA vaccines are a class, is not by infection. mRNA vaccines cannot be classed as pathogens. They elicit immune response without pathogenesis or infection.


Yes, mRNA is a component of the virus and not the whole virus, inactivate or otherwise. Coronavirus mRNA elicits an immune response and the immune system makes antibodies.

The antibodies are deployed when a *new infection* is detected. When a person's immune system is able to contain the infection it is called contained. Hence your "silent infection". When a person's immune system is not able to contain the infection, it is called break-through infection. 









The different types of COVID-19 vaccines







www.who.int


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 7, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, mRNA is a component of the virus and not the whole virus, inactivate or otherwise. Coronavirus mRNA elicits an immune response and the immune system makes antibodies.
> 
> The antibodies are deployed when a *new infection* is detected. When a person's immune system is able to contain the infection it is called contained. Hence your "silent infection". When a person's immune system is not able to contain the infection, it is called break-through infection.
> 
> ...


My read of the terminology is that what an mRNA virus does is not infection, silent or otherwise. It is the simulation of an infection.
I consider the distinction useful.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 7, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> My read of the terminology is that what an mRNA virus does is not infection, silent or otherwise. It is the simulation of an infection.
> I consider the distinction useful.


Yes, I think it is an amazing technology. Very interested in seeing where they go with this in the future.









How the Pfizer-BioNTech Vaccine Works


Two shots can prime the immune system to fight the coronavirus.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## shimbob (Sep 8, 2021)

Dont be shocked, but studies supporting cattle dewormer seem to have fraud involved. 









Ivermectin is the new hydroxychloroquine, take 6: More fraud?


Ivermectin has been hyped without evidence as "miracle cure" for COVID-19. It turns out that more widely cited studies were likely fraudulent.




respectfulinsolence.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2021)

*No Vax, No Visit: Florida Doctor Won't Treat Unvaccinated Patients in Person*








No Vax, No Visit: Florida Doctor Won't Treat Unvaccinated Patients in Person


A Florida doctor says she will stop treating patients in person if they are not vaccinated against COVID-19, citing the risk of exposing immunocompromised patients and staffer to the virus that has killed over 46,000 people in the state and more than 648,000 nationwide. “I understand that people...




www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Cycad (Sep 8, 2021)

It will be like this soon in the southern states:


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2021)

this includes contractors too.....
*Biden to announce that all federal workers must be vaccinated, with no option for testing*








Biden announces new vaccine mandates that could cover 100 million Americans


President Joe Biden on Thursday imposed stringent new vaccine rules on federal workers, large employers and health care staff in a sweeping attempt to contain the latest surge of Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

shimbob said:


> Dont be shocked, but studies supporting cattle dewormer seem to have fraud involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calling ivermectin "horse dewormer" or "cattle dewormer" is dangerous.

Millions of people suspicious Of outsiders are given ivermectin to prevent disease, it won a Nobel prize for this. Now they are hearing it's a bad drug.

Is it useful in Covid infection? The data is inconsistent, but the drug itself is very safe.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Calling ivermectin "horse dewormer" or "cattle dewormer" is dangerous.
> 
> Millions of people suspicious Of outsiders are given ivermectin to prevent disease, it won a Nobel prize for this. Now they are hearing it's a bad drug.
> 
> Is it useful in Covid infection? The data is inconsistent, but the drug itself is very safe.


but it is Horse dewormer.....and used in rare cases on humans. But now it's being used on dumb animals...and horses


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

doublejj said:


> but it is Horse dewormer.....and used in rare cases on humans. But now it's being used on dumb animals...and horses


It's been dosed billions of times in humans. Not rare.

Escape your information bubble. I don't care what your conclusions become. But either sides narrative isn't the truth.


----------



## mooray (Sep 9, 2021)

Technically, it's for parasites, so maybe people like Joe Rogan actually are using it correctly..?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Technically, it's for parasites, so maybe people like Joe Rogan actually are using it correctly..?


Funny that a 50+ year old guy, doing supposedly the worst treatment possible recovered from a certain death sentence in days.


----------



## mooray (Sep 9, 2021)

No, it's just unrelated. I bet he drank water too, doesn't mean it cured Covid.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> No, it's just unrelated. I bet he drank water too, doesn't mean it cured Covid.


But I thought Covid was horrible?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2021)

mooray said:


> Technically, it's for parasites, so maybe people like Joe Rogan actually are using it correctly..?


Rogan is a fool. He won;t trust modern medicine yet will ingest horse dewormer because some quack on Q says to.....lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2021)

unvaxed are the new drunk drivers.......take them off the streets before they kill more innocent people.


----------



## mooray (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> But I thought Covid was horrible?


It can be. Why is this confusing?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Funny that a 50+ year old guy, doing supposedly the worst treatment possible recovered from a certain death sentence in days.


Your good luck is our misfortune.

'Wrecked our lives': Families of 3 young adults who died from COVID-19 share heartbreaking stories - ABC News








'Wrecked our lives': Families of 3 young adults who died from COVID-19 share heartbreaking stories


Young people are not just potential spreaders, but also are at risk for complications and death, as otherwise healthy, young people have died.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 9, 2021)

Hmmm, but the story doesn't start with, "I", so it's probably a little confusing.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Calling ivermectin "horse dewormer" or "cattle dewormer" is dangerous.
> 
> Millions of people suspicious Of outsiders are given ivermectin to prevent disease, it won a Nobel prize for this. Now they are hearing it's a bad drug.
> 
> Is it useful in Covid infection? The data is inconsistent, but the drug itself is very safe.


The data aren’t inconsistent. They say no.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The data aren’t inconsistent. They say no.


There are studies pointing in both directions, but none are strong to approve or disprove any efficacy. However the safety of the drug is well know, so why not?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> There are studies pointing in both directions, but none are strong to approve or disprove any efficacy. However the safety of the drug is well know, so why not?


“There are studies” means nothing. There are studies into the danger of demon spetm.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Calling ivermectin "horse dewormer" or "cattle dewormer" is dangerous.
> 
> Millions of people suspicious Of outsiders are given ivermectin to prevent disease, it won a Nobel prize for this. Now they are hearing it's a bad drug.
> 
> Is it useful in Covid infection? The data is inconsistent, but the drug itself is very safe.


"of outsiders"? lulz

Where did you come up with that? 

Who cares if antivaxxers want to swallow ivermectin, shove a uv probe up their ass and inject bleach? Nobody and why should they? The problem is Covid infected antivaxxers are clogging up the medical system and putting everybody at risk for it. For example, Idaho has moved to set new standards of care guidelines that provide a guide toward ethical care when there aren't enough resources to care for everybody. It allows for critically ill and dying patients to be taken off life support so that others can live.

Children are especially affected because the state has less of the specialized equipment needed to care for them. They had plenty before the epidemic happened. Not so much now.

Is "critically ill" a Marxist thing to say?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> "of outsiders"? lulz
> 
> Where did you come up with that?
> 
> ...


No, but government mandates are.

Im not anti vaccine, I'm pro choice.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> No, but government mandates are.
> 
> Im not anti vaccine, I'm pro choice.


Government mandates regarding masks? If you call that Marxist then you have no idea what that even means.

Regarding the vaccine, I'm pro choice too. Unlike you, I'm pro-reality.


----------



## shimbob (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Millions of people suspicious Of outsiders are given ivermectin to prevent disease, it won a Nobel prize for this. Now they are hearing it's a bad drug.


To prevent disease? What disease? Lyme disease? No. Vertigo? No. Cancer? No. Ingrown toe nails? No. Parasites? Yes, parasites. Other than parasites, what is it used to treat?

Let's look at that Nobel prize.
"the 2015 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine
with one half jointly to
*William C. Campbell and Satoshi Ōmura*
for their discoveries concerning a novel therapy against infections caused by roundworm parasites"​Again, parasites, nothing viral, not diseases.


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 9, 2021)

Can’t argue with stupid


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 9, 2021)

shimbob said:


> To prevent disease? What disease? Lyme disease? No. Vertigo? No. Cancer? No. Ingrown toe nails? No. Parasites? Yes, parasites. Other than parasites, what is it used to treat?
> 
> Let's look at that Nobel prize.
> "
> ...


Yet it has been successfully used and is being used in other countries. I predict we will be taking monthly maintenance dose.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> No, but government mandates are.
> 
> Im not anti vaccine, I'm pro choice.


Does this mean you respect a woman’s right to end a pregnancy? It cannot mean much else.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yet it has been successfully used and is being used in other countries. I predict we will be taking monthly maintenance dose.


I predict the recent surge of new cases abating after 85% of the virus's feedstock antivaxxers are infected by the virus. Should be evident in about four weeks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> No, but government mandates are.
> 
> Im not anti vaccine, I'm pro choice.


No youre a retard


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yet it has been successfully used and is being used in other countries. I predict we will be taking monthly maintenance dose.


I still havent stopped using hydroxychloroquine or sucking trumps dick


----------



## shimbob (Sep 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yet it has been successfully used and is being used in other countries. I predict we will be taking monthly maintenance dose.


Successfully used to treat what?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 9, 2021)

shimbob said:


> Successfully used to treat what?


Tapeworm
and it’s new variant 
Harddriveworm


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Yet it has been successfully used and is being used in other countries. I predict we will be taking monthly maintenance dose.


Wow. Got a serious worm problem, do ya?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 9, 2021)

You can’t get ivermectin anywhere now. It’s just a matter of time before we see cows in the field doing this;







Hey MAGAtards. Think about the cows, FFS!!


----------



## mooray (Sep 9, 2021)

Somebody needs to 'shop a maga hat on that poor dog...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> No, but government mandates are.
> 
> Im not anti vaccine, I'm pro choice.


Got to love the consistency of the right wing trolling.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm pro choice for abortion too.

Principals work both ways.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Can’t argue with stupid


can't fix it either, oh wait Covid is doing just that, fixing stupid with 100% success..."Covid-19 the only know 100% effective cure for stupid"...pat. pending


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I'm pro choice for abortion too.
> 
> Principals work both ways.


Principles too


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 10, 2021)

I’d like to take a moment and point out the percentage of vaccinated vs unvaxxed in this threads poll mirrors the national average (52% jabbed) 

Pretty interesting


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2021)

hopelessly stupid


----------



## shimbob (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A tumor is a virus.


What the fuck?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2021)

you can get some cancers from a virus.






STD Facts - Human papillomavirus (HPV)


HPV - What is genital HPV infection? How common is it? How does HPV cause genital warts and cancer?




www.cdc.gov





this can lead to cervical cancer.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> you can get some cancers from a virus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen way too often many men with Head and neck cancer from eating HPV pussy.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

*New cure for covid and other viruses. LYSINE.*

Move over hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin, two widely extolled prescription medicines used to treat COVID-19 viral infections. A natural cure for COVID-19 that is widely available and affordable for even the poorest of people on the planet has been confirmed by a team of virologists who have spent a lifetime studying the underlying causes of viral infections.

Backed by decades of research and safety data for herpes-family viruses, U.S.-based researchers at Bio-Virus Research Inc, Reno, Nevada, report on the successful treatment of the first 30 frontline doctors and nurses and a thousand-plus patients given the amino acid lysine to prevent and even abolish COVID-19 coronavirus infections at a clinic in the Dominican Republic. Astonishingly, symptoms of COVID-19 are reported to have dissipated within hours of this natural treatment.

The medical staff at a clinic in the Dominican Republic was coming down with two cases of coronavirus per month before lysine therapy was instituted.

The virologists, Drs. Christopher Kagan, Bo Karlicki and Alexander Chaihorsky, strongly suggested the front-line healthcare workers embark on a daily regimen of lysine therapy due to daily exposure to the virus. Their ground-breaking report is published online at ResearchGate.net.

https:_//_www.lewrockwell.com/2021/02/bill-sardi/virologists-report-poor-mans-amino-acid-cure-for-covid-19-would-abolish-need-for-vaccines/


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *New cure for covid and other viruses. LYSINE.*
> 
> Move over hydroxychloroquine and ivermectin, two widely extolled prescription medicines used to treat COVID-19 viral infections. A natural cure for COVID-19 that is widely available and affordable for even the poorest of people on the planet has been confirmed by a team of virologists who have spent a lifetime studying the underlying causes of viral infections.
> 
> ...


_"Lew Rockwell is a website that promotes conspiracies, pseudoscience, and fringe economic theories. Lew Rockwell uses minimal loaded words in their headlines and articles, but they typically source to far-right or questionable sources such as Brietbart, Zerohedge, and the #1 purveyor of pseudoscience Joseph Mercola. Some of the topics you will find on the website are those related to anti-vaccination propaganda, Mind Control, False Flags, and anti-immigration articles from other questionable sources. Further, the Lew Rockwell website has been placed on the Hatewatch list by the Southern Poverty Law Center. A factual search also reveals that Lew Rockwell has a very poor track record with fact checkers."

-https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/_


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> _"Lew Rockwell is a website that promotes conspiracies, pseudoscience, and fringe economic theories. Lew Rockwell uses minimal loaded words in their headlines and articles, but they typically source to far-right or questionable sources such as Brietbart, Zerohedge, and the #1 purveyor of pseudoscience Joseph Mercola. Some of the topics you will find on the website are those related to anti-vaccination propaganda, Mind Control, False Flags, and anti-immigration articles from other questionable sources. Further, the Lew Rockwell website has been placed on the Hatewatch list by the Southern Poverty Law Center. A factual search also reveals that Lew Rockwell has a very poor track record with fact checkers."
> 
> -https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/_


Well you didn't read the article so I assume you are just a shill. Why don't you check the sources in the article? And your fact checker is bogus.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

*Joe Biden’s Plan for Forced Vaccinations for American Workers Does Not Include Illegal Aliens*

https:_//_www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/09/joe-bidens-plan-forced-vaccinations-american-workers-not-include-illegal-aliens/

Joe Biden announced forced vaccinations for millions of American workers on Thursday from his perch in the White House. The new rules apply to American workers but not illegal aliens.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Joe Biden’s Plan for Forced Vaccinations for American Workers Does Not Include Illegal Aliens*
> 
> https:_//_www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/09/joe-bidens-plan-forced-vaccinations-american-workers-not-include-illegal-aliens/
> 
> Joe Biden announced forced vaccinations for millions of American workers on Thursday from his perch in the White House. The new rules apply to American workers but not illegal aliens.


And now The Gateway Pundit 

You are fully immersed in bullshit


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

what in the squirrel bait????


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well you didn't read the article so I assume you are just a shill. Why don't you check the sources in the article? And your fact checker is bogus.










lol Scam website spam from the new death cult troll?


LMAO yup! This website is from a 'founder' (aka con artist with money to fund the scam) of the bullshit 'von miss institute'. You have to be trolling right, you can't be this big of a mark can you?



>


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

The vaccine isn't even a vaccine. Experimental drug treatment that turns you into a GMO human.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

Is there a minimum age required here?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is there a minimum age required here?


Hell no. A functioning cerebral cortex isn’t required either, which explains your being able to have an account.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is there a minimum age required here?


State your case for genetic modification please. Show us you're a grown up using the correct words and not being a typical hyperbole jerkoff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is there a minimum age required here?


which begs the question, why are u here......


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Is there a minimum age required here?


Why you trying to figure out if there is anyone that you can actually get away with scamming, or you just asking for a friend?

It is horrifying how many Republicans are getting outed as child molesters.
https://www.rawstory.com/chase-tristian-espy/



> A staff attorney for Alabama Gov. Kay Ivey was arrested for child solicitation.
> 
> Chase Tristian Espy was charged with child solicitation by computer/electronic solicitation of a child, a Class B felony, and immediately fired from Ivey's staff, reported AL.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well you didn't read the article so I assume you are just a shill. Why don't you check the sources in the article? And your fact checker is bogus.


Are you crying


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine isn't even a vaccine. Experimental drug treatment that turns you into a GMO human.


Link to the science please


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hell no. A functioning cerebral cortex isn’t required either, which explains your being able to have an account.


So do you get paid by the insult or are you just shucking?


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So do you get paid by the insult or are you just shucking?


Support your genetic claims please.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

*France bans unvaccinated American travelers*








France bans unvaccinated American travelers


France has become the latest European country -- and the most significant tourism destination -- to remove the United States from its safe travel list, following EU recommendations in the wake of a US Covid spike.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Link to the science please


A vaccine does not change your DNA. It's a definition. A vaccine stimulates your immune system to produce antibodies to the exposed virus. The Covid 'vaccines' do not do this. They 

*COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus ‘long haulers’*









COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus 'long haulers'


The most affected genes include ones controlling the body's inflammatory response.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Support your genetic claims please.


I'm a Viking, from Danish genes.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A vaccine does not change your DNA. It's a definition. A vaccine stimulates your immune system to produce antibodies to the exposed virus. The Covid 'vaccines' do not do this. They
> 
> *COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus ‘long haulers’*
> 
> ...


You seem to be able to read. You do not understand what you read but good for you that you sounded out all the words.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So do you get paid by the insult?


I wish.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Joe Biden’s Plan for Forced Vaccinations for American Workers Does Not Include Illegal Aliens*
> 
> https:_//_www.thegatewaypundit.com/2021/09/joe-bidens-plan-forced-vaccinations-american-workers-not-include-illegal-aliens/
> 
> Joe Biden announced forced vaccinations for millions of American workers on Thursday from his perch in the White House. The new rules apply to American workers but not illegal aliens.


Republicans refuse to use E-Verify. Explain.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *France bans unvaccinated American travelers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holland bans unvaxxed and makes vaxxed quarantine.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A vaccine does not change your DNA. It's a definition. A vaccine stimulates your immune system to produce antibodies to the exposed virus. The Covid 'vaccines' do not do this. They
> 
> *COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus ‘long haulers’*
> 
> ...


A little genetic alteration could be beneficial if you came from the shallow end of the gene pool. 

I hate to insult you like this, but baby needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm a Viking, from Danish genes.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

*San Francisco Schools Have Had No COVID-19 Outbreaks Since Classes Began Last Month*
There have been no COVID-19 outbreaks in San Francisco schools since students and educators went back into classrooms on Aug. 16, the San Francisco Department of Public Health, or SFDPH, announced Thursday, *noting that about 90% of children age 12-17 are fully vaccinated.








San Francisco Schools Have Had No COVID-19 Outbreaks Since Classes Began Last Month


The city's health department said that 90% of children age 12-17 are fully vaccinated. There have been 227 cases reported among staff and students, but the vast majority are occurring outside school.




www.npr.org




*


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

I've never been a Howard Stern fan but I share his sentiments.

"Howard Stern has made his thoughts _very_ clear about people refusing the COVID-19 vaccine: "F*** them."

"As I remember, when I went to school, you had to get a measles vaccine. You had to get a mumps vaccine... When are we going to stop putting up with the idiots in this country?" he said on Tuesday's _The Howard Stern Show_. "F*** them. F*** their freedom. I want my freedom to live."


"the other thing I hate is that all these people with COVID who won't get vaccinated are in the hospitals clogging it up."
Stern suggested people who chose not to get the vaccine should be refused treatment. 
"Go f*** yourself," he said. "You had the cure, and you wouldn't take it."


Stern also railed against his conservative peers who died from COVID-19.

"It's really funny when these radio, the radio guys are the best... four of them died, four of them were like ranting on the air they will not get vaccinated. They were on fire, these guys. It was like day after day, they were all dying, and then their dying words are 'I wish I had been more into the vaccine. I wish I had taken it,'" he declared."


"Where do I have that clip of that Marc Bernier, the guy who died?" Stern asked, referring to the right-wing radio host who called himself "Mr. Anti-Vax." 
"Yeah, he's dead," Stern said. "He no longer walks."










Howard Stern to people who refuse COVID-19 vaccine: 'Go f*** yourself'


Howard Stern says people who refused COVID-19 vaccine should be refused treatment if they go to hospital.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

*New study finds unvaccinated are 11 times more likely to die from Covid, CDC says*








New study finds unvaccinated are 11 times more likely to die from Covid, CDC says


A large CDC study found that unvaccinated people are 11 times more likely than vaccinated people to die from Covid, Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky said Friday.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *New study finds unvaccinated are 11 times more likely to die from Covid, CDC says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Howard Stern cares.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm a Viking, from Danish genes.


So I guess this means...Rob and PJ had a baby?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> So I guess this means...Rob and PJ had a baby?


I have warned them about being safe....


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A vaccine does not change your DNA. It's a definition. A vaccine stimulates your immune system to produce antibodies to the exposed virus. The Covid 'vaccines' do not do this. They
> 
> *COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus ‘long haulers’*
> 
> ...


Weird website.

Is this something you trust?


>


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

big difference from California 
*Court rules for Florida governor, reinstates ban on mask mandates in state's schools*








Court rules for Florida governor, reinstates ban on mask mandates in state's schools


A Florida appeals court ruled in favor of Governor Ron DeSantis on Friday, effectively reinstating his ban on mask mandates in the state's public schools.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've never been a Howard Stern fan but I share his sentiments.
> 
> "Howard Stern has made his thoughts _very_ clear about people refusing the COVID-19 vaccine: "F*** them."
> 
> ...


It's amazing how cavalier antivaxxers are about this epidemic. Not only are they practically begging to get infected by the Delta variant, doing all the wrong things regarding CDC and state guidelines, they are getting aggressive toward people who mask up. It's happened to me and others in my family. Wore a mask and somebody got in my face asking me why was I wearing a mask. My reason wasn't exactly rocket science -- the sign at the door said they were required and the state was starting to surge upward in new cases at the time. Not that I felt any obligation to answer. The guy was just being a sealion. 

So, yeah, fuck them. But they are fucking themselves, no need to say so. 

It looks as if the recent surge is past the peak. Might be wishful thinking but I'm guessing its the last time. 



The Delta virus is very transmissible and it's spreading through the un-masked, un-vaccinated crowd like a fire through dry grass. Pretty soon there won't be enough people who are susceptible for it to propagate and will die out. I think this is the last of it.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Weird website.
> 
> Is this something you trust?
> View attachment 4984177


I don't know if I trust what you used to track referrals.

I also found this article on the website. 









Donald Trump debuts as lowest-ranked living president in C-SPAN leadership poll


Just like in 2000, 2009, and 2017, Abraham Lincoln ranks as the greatest president in terms of leadership qualities.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Weird website.
> 
> Is this something you trust?
> View attachment 4984177


I dug around that site too. It didn't seem particularly obnoxious or biased. 

On the other hand, @Three Berries didn't understand what he read. Or maybe he repeated lies from the Drudge report. Or maybe he was straight out lying. The article he linked to did not say what he said it did.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I don't know if I trust what you used to track referrals.
> 
> I also found this article on the website.
> 
> ...


Even that one is from Late June of this year. 






Fogdog said:


> I dug around that site too. It didn't seem particularly obnoxious or biased.
> 
> On the other hand, @Three Berries didn't understand what he read. Or maybe he repeated lies from the Drudge report. Or maybe he was straight out lying. The article he linked to did not say what he said it did.


I guess I am saying it is a brand new website, I am not sure I would trust some sock puppet website that is trying to build credibility as being trustworthy.




And wtf is '41 Pushups'? It is a pretty bro-rific name IMO.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 10, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I have seen way too often many men with Head and neck cancer from eating HPV pussy.


I shit you not I’m convinced this will be the end of me. Playing it all back…..my god


----------



## garybo (Sep 10, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> end of me


 Not only you will be effected, woo is me.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 10, 2021)

I think the differences between the mRNA content of the vaccines is extremely interesting. The Pfizer vaccine has 30 mcg per dose, while Moderna has 100 mcg per dose. So a soon to be full course of 3 Pfizer vaccines has less total mRNA than a single dose of Moderna. Or to put it another way, a 3 dose course of Moderna has about the same amount of mRNA as 10 doses of Pfizer. I thought it was strange that Moderna was applying for permission to cut the 3rd dose in half, but it makes sense now, even a half dose has 20 mcg more mRNA than a full dose of Pfizer. Why did Pfizer do this? Well, their research indicated that 30 mcg of mRNA was the minimum dose necessary to get an acceptable antibody response, whereas Moderna was going for the maximum dose possible that did not result in serious side effects. It will be extremely interesting to see how the difference in these vaccines plays out in the long term.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Weird website.
> 
> Is this something you trust?
> View attachment 4984177


The writer won an emmy for his work in sports television in 2011, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Even that one is from Late June of this year.
> 
> View attachment 4984193
> 
> ...


I will say this: the article that the sockpuppet misquoted was interesting and not wrong.









The epigenetic implication in coronavirus infection and therapy - Clinical Epigenetics


Epigenetics is a relatively new field of science that studies the genetic and non-genetic aspects related to heritable phenotypic changes, frequently caused by environmental and metabolic factors. In the host, the epigenetic machinery can regulate gene expression through a series of reversible...




clinicalepigeneticsjournal.biomedcentral.com





The article that I linked to was published almost a year ago. They found that SARS-CoV-2 (coronavirus) proteins, like other virus proteins cause changes to an infected cell's epigenetic system. Epigenetic systems regulate gene expression. It sounds sinister but epigenetic changes are how we respond to changes in our environment. Happens all the time. Also is reversible. What it is NOT is a change in genetic code. 

Obviously, @Three Berries had it wrong.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's amazing how cavalier antivaxxers are about this epidemic. Not only are they practically begging to get infected by the Delta variant, doing all the wrong things regarding CDC and state guidelines, they are getting aggressive toward people who mask up. It's happened to me and others in my family. Wore a mask and somebody got in my face asking me why was I wearing a mask. My reason wasn't exactly rocket science -- the sign at the door said they were required and the state was starting to surge upward in new cases at the time. Not that I felt any obligation to answer. The guy was just being a sealion.
> 
> So, yeah, fuck them. But they are fucking themselves, no need to say so.
> 
> ...


I hope like hell you’re right.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

S


rkymtnman said:


> Republicans refuse to use E-Verify. Explain.


source?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> S
> 
> source?


Why bother? You'll just misquote what it said.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hope like hell you’re right.


It's a bunch of BS. Where are the flu deaths????


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Why bother? You'll just misquote what it said.


LOL it's easy pickins here.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I dug around that site too. It didn't seem particularly obnoxious or biased.
> 
> On the other hand, @Three Berries didn't understand what he read. Or maybe he repeated lies from the Drudge report. Or maybe he was straight out lying. The article he linked to did not say what he said it did.


Drudge, wouldn't touch that left wing rag. Might as well use the Rolling Stone as a source....


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

*








BREAKING NEWS: 80% Of The COVID-19 Deaths In August Were Vaccinated People Confirmed The Public Health Data! - The True Reporter


COVID-19 vaccination is a failure, and that proves the reports from August, sharing that 80% of the dead population due to COVID-19 complications were vaccinated. Join Our Telegram channel here: https://t.me/TheTrueReporter We live in a period when if you believe in the vaccine, you find it...




thetruereporter.com




*


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> It's a bunch of BS. Where are the flu deaths????


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I will say this: the article that the sockpuppet misquoted was interesting and not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the sock puppet website posted that Trump article a month ago.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 10, 2021)

garybo said:


> Not only you will be effected, woo is me.


All that said….worth it


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I meant the sock puppet website posted that Trump article a month ago.


Excellent at least three of the rules.....


"Ridicule is man's most potent weapon. There is no defense. It is almost impossible to counterattack ridicule. Also it infuriates the opposition, who then react to your advantage."
"A good tactic is one your people enjoy."
"Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it. "


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the true reporter huh?

I mean if the website says it is true, it must be!

lol more whack-a-doo shit.
https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/the-true-reporter/



Three Berries said:


> Excellent at least three of the rules.....
> 
> 
> "Ridicule is man's most potent weapon. There is no defense. It is almost impossible to counterattack ridicule. Also it infuriates the opposition, who then react to your advantage."
> ...


Is that more troll deflection shit?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol the true reporter huh?
> 
> I mean if the website says it is true, it must be!
> 
> ...


Tough shit. The MSM is the Enemy of the People. You can believe what you want. 

What if you have already had the Covid?


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL it's easy pickins here.


Perhaps even...effortless?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Tough shit. The MSM is the Enemy of the People. You can believe what you want.
> 
> What if you have already had the Covid?


If by 'people' you mean dictators and cult leaders who can't have their cult exposed to facts that haven't been cherry picked for them, sure.

Also 'MSM' is more propaganda programming to keep the herd brainwashed into believing your 'alt facts' nonsense.

There are about 5 billion Krayola crayons sold every year, and crayons are a 'media', so it is as 'main stream media' as anything. It is a trigger phrase to make soft minded fools feel whatever it is that they have been nudged into over the years.

Looking forward to your next bleating out of bullshit though.



Three Berries said:


> What if you have already had the Covid?


If I did it was completely asymptomatic.


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

is it me or is this guy really .......how do you said it nicely...........dum..


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL it's easy pickins here.


So, tell us again about the vaccine causing changes to a person's DNA. 

That bit of fake science was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If by 'people' you mean dictators and cult leaders who can't have their cult exposed to facts that haven't been cherry picked for them, sure.
> 
> Also 'MSM' is more propaganda programming to keep the herd brainwashed into beleiving your 'alt facts' nonsense.
> 
> ...


Who you talking about willis? You don't even know who the enemy is.....


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 10, 2021)

oh he's doing fake science stuff

goody goody


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Who you talking about willis? You don't even know who the enemy is.....


Who says I have an 'enemy'?

That is just more snow flaking nonsense that triggered individuals pretend is reality when it is not.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

Science is for sale. Get it here right!


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Who says I have an 'enemy'?
> 
> That is just more snow flaking nonsense that triggered individuals pretend is reality when it is not.


Like I said and now it's obvious you don't even know who the enemy is. But if you are promoting one getting the vaccine for Covid I would put you in the camp of the enemy.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Ah yes, for sale science here is!


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

This thread is great for post counts.....


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

What is the main source of income for the CDC?


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Like I said and now it's obvious you don't even know who the enemy is. But if you are promoting one getting the vaccine for Covid I would put you in the camp of the enemy.


Our core enemy is us, our own corruption. Our current surface enemy are those wanting to end the republic, the 1/6 types, because they're lazy and stupid and would rather use violence to get what they want, instead of working for it.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Our core enemy is us, our own corruption. Our current surface enemy are those wanting to end the republic, the 1/6 types, because they're lazy and stupid and would rather use violence to get what they want, instead of working for it.


1/6 was set up by the FB I. And yes they are the enemy.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 1/6 was set up by the FBI.


Support this please.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What is the main source of income for the CDC?





https://www.cdc.gov/globalhealth/pdf/global-Health-Funding.pdf


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Like I said and now it's obvious you don't even know who the enemy is. But if you are promoting one getting the vaccine for Covid I would put you in the camp of the enemy.


picture of @Three Berries attacking the enemy


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Science is for sale. Get it here right!


Oh I am sure you can find any number of idiots looking to make a buck. But that is why there are actual peer reviewed ethical journals that weed out the scammers. Which 1. just pisses off the trolls that can't get their shit published, and 2. sucks that it is usually behind a paywall so 'internet researchers' go to the free garbage that is mostly scams.



Three Berries said:


> Like I said and now it's obvious you don't even know who the enemy is. But if you are promoting one getting the vaccine for Covid I would put you in the camp of the enemy.


Sure because you are pushing bullshit propaganda, you (or your handlers) are the ones who have 'enemies', not me.



Three Berries said:


> This thread is great for post counts.....


Yeah before you know it your sock puppet will almost seem credible.










Three Berries said:


> What is the main source of income for the CDC?


lol is the CDC a person? Are you under the delusion that it is some malevolent being that is out to get you?

If so they have been doing a pretty shitty job.



Three Berries said:


> 1/6 was set up by the FB I. And yes they are the enemy.


lol the one agency that Trump's dickheads were not able to take hold of, of course you would be out selling that Trump spam.


Did you turn your bot on yet?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 1/6 was set up by the FB I. And yes they are the enemy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> This thread is great for post counts.....


Is that how *you* get paid?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is that how *you* get paid?


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

He's trying to find some information on his FBI 1/6 claim, but he knows that revealing "Rick from Stormfront" as his source will receive a bit too much scrutiny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm a Viking, from Danish genes.


are all vikings gay or just you


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A vaccine does not change your DNA. It's a definition. A vaccine stimulates your immune system to produce antibodies to the exposed virus. The Covid 'vaccines' do not do this. They
> 
> *COVID-19 alters human genes, explaining mystery behind coronavirus ‘long haulers’*
> 
> ...


The title misleads. A read reveals changes in gene *expression* which does not happen at the DNA or RNA levels. Fail.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

*A group of 200-plus CEOs from companies like Amazon, Walmart, and Home Depot says it 'welcomes' Biden's vax-or-test mandate*








A group of 200-plus CEOs from companies like Amazon, Walmart, and Home Depot says it 'welcomes' Biden's vax-or-test mandate


A group of the nation's most powerful executives supports Biden's plan requiring companies with over 100 workers to mandate vaccines or weekly tests.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The title misleads. A read reveals changes in gene *expression* which does not happen at the DNA or RNA levels. Fail.


Yepper. @Three Berries has it wrong on all levels.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *New study finds unvaccinated are 11 times more likely to die from Covid, CDC says*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unvaccined Covid survivors have a 5-13x better immunity that fully vaccinated. What about them?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's amazing how cavalier antivaxxers are about this epidemic. Not only are they practically begging to get infected by the Delta variant, doing all the wrong things regarding CDC and state guidelines, they are getting aggressive toward people who mask up. It's happened to me and others in my family. Wore a mask and somebody got in my face asking me why was I wearing a mask. My reason wasn't exactly rocket science -- the sign at the door said they were required and the state was starting to surge upward in new cases at the time. Not that I felt any obligation to answer. The guy was just being a sealion.
> 
> So, yeah, fuck them. But they are fucking themselves, no need to say so.
> 
> ...


I've had it and my plan is continued exposure to keep my antibody levels up.
I had a mild cold for 3 days that was delta.

why should I vaccinate?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2021)

another cardiac death due to NO ICU BEDS THAT ARE FILLED WITH UNVAXXED- you are ruining our country!









Alabama man dies of cardiac event after 43 hospitals with full ICUs turned him away


Ray Martin DeMonia died on Sept. 1 in Meridian, Mississippi. His family struggled to find care, saying 43 hospitals had no ICU bed for him.



www.usatoday.com





the unvaxxed need to not be admitted. period. let them go home and live their decision. why should a completely innocent person die because of you?

instead of just making this an outright mandate- they just order more mortuary trailers.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Unvaccined Covid survivors have a 5-13x better immunity that fully vaccinated. What about them?


224,598,131 known cases of Covid world wide

4,629,532 are completely immune to everything including life.

66,972,556 are dealing with long haul covid. 

Is that what are you trying to say?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> S
> 
> source?


newsmax.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> What if you have already had the Covid?


why do you maga morons keep using "the Covid". it's just Covid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Is that how *you* get paid?


not exactly...


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> why should I vaccinate?


trump and melania and jr and eric and ivanka and hannity and jones and abbott and desantis and cruz all took it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I've had it and my plan is continued exposure to keep my antibody levels up.
> I had a mild cold for 3 days that was delta.
> 
> why should I vaccinate?


Some strategies are better than others. Yours will work. You were infected and ran the all the risks. Not a very good strategy but now that you acquired immunity, you'll be fine for a while. 

My strategy is to be vaccinated. I didn't get sick and am immune too. I'll be fine for a while. It's a better strategy. Lower risk for same outcome.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It's a better strategy.


don't forget that the vax mfgs have a better idea of when immunity runs out compared to those that have immunity from the virus itself.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Some strategies are better than others. Yours will work. You were infected and ran the all the risks. Not a very good strategy but now that you acquired immunity, you'll be fine for a while.
> 
> My strategy is to be vaccinated. I didn't get sick and am immune too. I'll be fine for a while. It's a better strategy. Lower risk for same outcome.


I posted an article a couple of days ago that studies have shown people who have recovered from Covid-19 are twice as likely to have kidney disease.

Another reason why getting infected is a bad strategy.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> another cardiac death due to NO ICU BEDS THAT ARE FILLED WITH UNVAXXED- you are ruining our country!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was inevitable after Trump and his Republican Party treated the epidemic like it was a political problem. ICU beds have filled up in Idaho too. Not just ICU, but entire floors of hospitals are filled with Covid patients. It's gross. Completely avoidable and gross.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 10, 2021)

Here’s the article:









Researchers find kidney disease is twice as likely to develop in COVID-19 survivors


Kidney disease is twice as likely to develop in COVID-19 survivors, according to findings published in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology.




www.thedenverchannel.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> don't forget that the vax mfgs have a better idea of when immunity runs out compared to those that have immunity from the virus itself.


The data shows that natural immunity is pretty good. The idiot sockpuppet cherry picked the highest estimate for how good it is. There are lower estimates. For most who fully recover and had no major problems when they were sick with Covid they are probably as safe from new infections as vaccinated people.

What I find mind-numbingly-stupid is they talk as if this is a smart way to go. My dog is smarter than that.


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

With all the willful ignorance, I'm definitely leaning towards....give them all exactly what they want, and I mean exactly, so there's no, "but you didn't let me do it how I really wanted!!" later on. Because the problem isn't Covid, the problem is our arrogance and lack of empathy. All throughout history, plenty of dumb peoples have had short memories, zero wisdom, and need painful reminders. So, give them what they want. It's gonna hurt, and others will continue to die, but that seems to be exactly what's needed to hard code some real life education that will last a few generations. Could even think of it as a societal vaccine or sorts; we let the virus(republicans/rednecks) get us all a little sick now, to prevent getting really sick later on.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I've had it and my plan is continued exposure to keep my antibody levels up.
> I had a mild cold for 3 days that was delta.
> 
> why should I vaccinate?


for others?.....bold concept but you should try it


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 10, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> The data shows that natural immunity is pretty good. The idiot sockpuppet cherry picked the highest estimate for how good it is. There are lower estimates. For most who fully recover and had no major problems when they were sick with Covid they are probably as safe from new infections as vaccinated people.
> 
> What I find mind-numbingly-stupid is they talk as if this is a smart way to go. My dog is smarter than that.


If i survive the car wreck my bones will be much stronger for the next car wreck. I will continue speeding recklessly


----------



## mooray (Sep 10, 2021)

Work did something funny today. After everyone has gone home, they sent an email saying that we're going to be implementing the new Covid guidelines of requiring everyone to either be vaccinated, or test weekly. It's funny because I know the end-of-day timing was strategic, since it's kind of a right leaning industry, so they're hoping everyone will cool off by Monday. Right now about half the company is at home looking at their phone saying, "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!".


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

mooray said:


> Work did something funny today. After everyone has gone home, they sent an email saying that we're going to be implementing the new Covid guidelines of requiring everyone to either be vaccinated, or test weekly. It's funny because I know the end-of-day timing was strategic, since it's kind of a right leaning industry, so they're hoping everyone will cool off by Monday. Right now about half the company is at home looking at their phone saying, "FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!".


gives them the weekend to update their resume's....


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 10, 2021)

7 children orphaned after unvaccinated parents die of COVID, heart attack: family


A Michigan family is devastated after an unvaccinated couple who had been infected with COVID-19 died hours of each other, leaving seven children behind, their loved ones said Thursday. Charletta Green died from coronavirus complications Monday at a hospital in Florida, where the couple was...




news.google.com





guy died of a broken heart


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 10, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> If i survive the car wreck my bones will be much stronger for the next car wreck. I will continue speeding recklessly


I try to keep a safe distance in front of the cars behind me


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2021)

Republicans are loosing their sh*t over Biden's vax mandate....lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Supposed conservatives are loosing their sh*t over Biden's vax mandate....lol


FIFY


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 10, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Republicans are loosing their sh*t over Biden's vax mandate....lol




Anything that bothers republicans is good


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2021)

With 70 percent of american adults vaccinated i dont think ol' joey b is gonna lose any sleep


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> why do you maga morons keep using "the Covid". it's just Covid.


it's an Ozark thing and can be imitated spot on by Brad Pitt/Inglorious Basterds- One Hundred Nazi (pronounced 'the naat.ze') Scalps.






'and the German will be sickened by us..'


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

Trump always follows good feels (9/11 memory on tv today) with his bad ones..i dread next weekend just like he wants..terrorize the citizens.

i was staying in Hoboken NJ for work and thought how the NJ turnpike is going to be messed up (it was first reported as a small plane)..so i watched it live (with Katie Couric) and then could see the towers from a little more north. i never heard a more quiet time in my life all air traffic ceased- everything ceased.

i could see the smoke from the towers where i was staying.

our lives forever changed- all of us, every single American was affected in some way.

back to the thread..i will take the booster when offered.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> *The title misleads*. A read reveals changes in gene expression which does not happen at the DNA or RNA levels. Fail.


they're meant to.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *A group of 200-plus CEOs from companies like Amazon, Walmart, and Home Depot says it 'welcomes' Biden's vax-or-test mandate*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's shameful that your employer needs to do the job of parenting and setting up boundaries.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It was inevitable after Trump and his Republican Party treated the epidemic like it was a political problem. ICU beds have filled up in Idaho too. Not just ICU, but entire floors of hospitals are filled with Covid patients. It's gross. Completely avoidable and gross.


they just need to turn away one round/cycle and you'll see how fast people are vaccinated once family members see the plague in their house.

the law is ER must treat you to be stable for 72 hours..but they can release you..so give them what they need for 72 hours and they can come back if still alive- what happens if there is a major car accident with trauma patients?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they're meant to.


they who?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I try to keep a safe distance in front of the cars behind me


i do 3 car lengths especially if it's highway.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> they who?


what i highlighted in your quote.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> what i highlighted in your quote.


I am confused because I stated a singular. You posted about a plural that I dont see. So I cannot align the posts.

The one possibility is that (without saying so) you chose my instance to represent a class. In any case please define.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> they just need to turn away one round/cycle and you'll see how fast people are vaccinated once family members see the plague in their house.
> 
> the law is ER must treat you to be stable for 72 hours..but they can release you..so give them what they need for 72 hours and they can come back if still alive- what happens if there is a major car accident with trauma patients?


Crisis standards explained:



https://www.idahostatesman.com/news/coronavirus/article253990133.html



_On a typical day at the hospital, health care is prioritized for the person who is worst off and needs it most. Crisis standards change that. Instead, health care is provided to the patient most likely to survive.

The plan is to try to “maximize the number of lives saved,” said Shasta Kilminster-Hadley, a former attorney for the Idaho State Board of Medicine who teaches health care law at the University of Idaho. Kilminster-Hadley was also a contributor to the crisis standards in June 2020._

It's just a matter of time before somebody's loved one dies after they pull the plug:









With only 4 ICU beds left statewide amid COVID-19 surge, Idaho governor calls in National Guard


Gov. Brad Little warned that Idaho's entire healthcare system is "teetering on the brink" of implementing crisis standards of care.




www.ktvb.com





As of Aug 31, there were four available ICU beds statewide.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I am confused because I stated a singular. You posted about a plural that I dont see. So I cannot align the posts.
> 
> The one possibility is that (without saying so) you chose my instance to represent a class. In any case please define.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


>


That gives me zero information. For whom are you trolling?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That gives me zero information. For whom are you trolling?


They are Burning Man?


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

You bein' a stinker again...

1. Bogus dude presents article with bogus headline.

2. You say it's a bogus headline.

3. She says the headline is made that way on purpose.

Fin.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> You bein' a stinker again...
> 
> 1. Bogus dude presents article with bogus headline.
> 
> ...


No. She said (plural) are made that way on purpose. That closes out what I was saying. What I said was (singular), so “other”.

Proper syntax denies me that interpretation. So I want it spelled out. The alternative is me selecting the worst compatible rationalization.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Proper syntax denies me that interpretation. So I want it spelled out. The alternative is me selecting the worst compatible rationalization.


That’s a fair point, but it’s helpful to remember most of us smoke a little cannabis from time to time.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> That’s a fair point, but it’s helpful to remember most of us smoke a little cannabis from time to time.


That does not describe me. I smoke more than a little.


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> No. She said (plural) are made that way on purpose. That closes out what I was saying. What I said was (singular), so “other”.
> 
> Proper syntax denies me that interpretation. So I want it spelled out. The alternative is me selecting the worst compatible rationalization.


Cheese and rice. How are you able to have any communication on the internet with that level of scrutiny? If it must be plural, then you could easily imagine "they" being synonymous with "shitty headlines", couldn't you? And I think you've stated that you're part of the LGBTQ community, but you don't understand the use of "they" as a singular? C'mon meow, let's try arguing in good faith.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Cheese and rice. How are you able to have any communication on the internet with that level of scrutiny? If it must be plural, then you could easily imagine "they" being synonymous with "shitty headlines", couldn't you? And I think you've stated that you're part of the LGBTQ community, but you don't understand the use of "they" as a singular? C'mon meow, let's try arguing in good faith.


Good faith is awarded after good expression.

While I do slot into the category you mentioned, “they” as a generic pronoun is nails on my existential blackboard. I would sooner use “s’h’it” as a generic singular.


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm going to with poor interpretation.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'm incorrectly going to with poor interpretation.


Fify


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

Why was I able to figure it out then?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 11, 2021)

mooray said:


> Why was I able to figure it out then?


Because you were willing to make an assumption based on something external to the data.

You assumed.


----------



## mooray (Sep 11, 2021)

No, because I hadn't forgotten what the subject was. The subject was the shitty headline.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2021)

i think they are going to be doing 6 months instead of 8. the hospital has been calling people already to get boosters..not sure how because nothing's been approved but maybe expiry?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 11, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i think they are going to be doing 6 months instead of 8. the hospital has been calling people already to get boosters..not sure how because nothing's been approved but maybe expiry?


It's not called a booster but "a third shot". And, it has been authorized by FDA.









U.S. authorizes third shot of COVID-19 vaccines for the immunocompromised


U.S regulators authorized a third dose of COVID-19 vaccines by Pfizer Inc (PFE.N)-BioNTech and Moderna Inc (MRNA.O) on Friday for people with compromised immune systems who are likely to have weaker protection from the two-dose regimens.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 11, 2021)

https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/197/11/

so what's the problem? citizens are not free to endanger the common good, and states are required to follow the rules set up by the federal government...seems pretty straight forward to me..


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/197/11/
> 
> so what's the problem? citizens are not free to endanger the common good, and states are required to follow the rules set up by the federal government...seems pretty straight forward to me..


It is good to know that being brainwashed by online propagandists is not a valid excuse to be unsafe when around others in public settings.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 11, 2021)

Even against the Delta variant vaccines are 500% more effective at keeping people from being infected with the virus.

https://www.rawstory.com/vaccines-hold-up-against-severe-delta-us-data/


> Fully vaccinated people were 11 times less likely to die of Covid and 10 times less likely to be hospitalized compared to the unvaccinated since highly contagious Delta became the most common variant, US health authorities said Friday.
> 
> The data came from one of three new papers published by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, all of which underscored Covid vaccines' ongoing effectiveness against severe outcomes.
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

*Want to cut your risk of serious COVID-19? New data shows vaccines are hitting the mark*

A growing body of global data shows that leading COVID-19 vaccines significantly reduce your risk of falling seriously ill or dying if you wind up infected with the coronavirus. But plenty of people still remain at a higher risk.

Read in CBC News: https://apple.news/A-dmEjPgySU29i4gZfcOjew


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Teenage boys more at risk from vaccines than Covid


Young males are six times more likely to suffer from heart problems after being jabbed than be hospitalised from coronavirus, study finds




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

What's hilarious is seeing the left being cucked by big pharma. Jab her, jab her harder.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Teenage boys more at risk from vaccines than Covid
> 
> 
> Young males are six times more likely to suffer from heart problems after being jabbed than be hospitalised from coronavirus, study finds
> ...


didn't read, not subscribing to a news service to read one article...find a free source


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> What's hilarious is seeing the left being cucked by big pharma. Jab her, jab her harder.


where exactly do you see that?...and why would that be hilarious? you continue to find enjoyment in the pain of others, which clearly displays your own lack of any human empathy...
i say shit like "i'm ready for all of these idiots to just die from covid so i don't have to listen to their shit anymore"...out of frustration, with no real sense of joy at the thought, but in reality, i don't want anyone to die of any disease...even miserable, hateful, whining bitches who place their own comfort over the safety of anyone who comes in contact with them


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2021)

Are all these people that don't want to take the vaccine homeschooling their children? Because if they're so opposed to vaccines then they must not gotten their children the vaccines required to attend public school.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

The rights of the individual are the cornerstone of all other rights. Without individual rights we'd live in a police state.

Wanting to force anything is supporting police. They're the branch of government that forces citizens to do things.

How else do you make everyone get jabbed?

There are no economic or travel restrictions I care about.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Are all these people that don't want to take the vaccine homeschooling their children? Because if they're so opposed to vaccines then they must not gotten their children the vaccines required to attend public school.


I know people that are not anti vaccine at all, just this one.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> The rights of the individual are the cornerstone of all other rights. Without individual rights we'd live in a police state.
> 
> Wanting to force anything is supporting police. They're the branch of government that forces citizens to do things.
> 
> ...






Hiddengems said:


> I know people that are not anti vaccine at all, just this one.


Because the brainwashing on this vaccine was getting set up prior to the vaccine even being finalized.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Boys more at risk from Pfizer jab side-effect than Covid, suggests study


US researchers say teenagers are more likely to get vaccine-related myocarditis than end up in hospital with Covid




www.theguardian.com


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Truth of the matter is microscopy has been conducted on all 4 major vaccines & the following has been found in them
1) Graphene Oxide
2) Stainless Steel Nanoparticles
3) Parasites with no known cure & fatal to humans
4) Whatever else they've slapped in there

No way I will be injecting that shit inside my body.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4985431
> 
> 
> Because the brainwashing on this vaccine was getting set up prior to the vaccine even being finalized.


My only issue with the vaccine is this.
I refuse to use a medical procedure with no liability attached. If I get sick I should be able to sue for damages.

If I was 70 years old I'd get it. But I'm not.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Truth of the matter is microscopy has been conducted on all 4 major vaccines & the following has been found in them
> 1) Graphene Oxide
> 2) Stainless Steel Nanoparticles
> 3) Parasites with no known cure & fatal to humans
> ...


Joined 48 minutes ago.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> kind of a hypothetical question. The difficulty I will have is deciding if I can trust the science and clinical trials. That is the deciding factor, so if you are asking if I will take a safe and effective vaccine? Then, yes. Just like I did for tetanus and the flu.


It's a slow kill. Don't go near the garbage. They don't have Agenda21 & Agenda30 for no reason along with Covid test patents from 2015.. Fuck there's even a SPARS Pandemic 2025-2028 booklet out there. SPARS = Spike Protein Acute Respiratory Syndrome. The images are from microscopy.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> My only issue with the vaccine is this.
> I refuse to use a medical procedure with no liability attached. If I get sick I should be able to sue for damages.
> 
> If I was 70 years old I'd get it. But I'm not.


Not sure how to say 'you sound like a super entitled whiny bitch' nicely.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Joined 48 minutes ago.


Yeah these just get pulled out all the time


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Not sure how to say 'you sound like a super entitled whiny bitch' nicely.


I get up and do whatever I want every day. I guess I'm just used to freedom.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> It's a slow kill. Don't go near the garbage. They don't have Agenda21 & Agenda30 for no reason along with Covid test patents from 2015.. Fuck there's even a SPARS Pandemic 2025-2028 booklet out there. SPARS = Spike Protein Acute Respiratory Syndrome. The images are from microscopy.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I get up and do whatever I want every day. I guess I'm just used to freedom.


So was she.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I get up and do whatever I want every day. I guess I'm just used to freedom.


You’re probably used to being an asshole too.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>



Yep that's how most of the Serfs reply. Typical.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I know people that are not anti vaccine at all, just this one.


But eating horse dewormer is OK?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re probably used to being an asshole too.


I'm allowed to be. It's not illegal.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2021)

I never thought there would be a day when I'd be quoting Howard Stern.



"F*** them. F*** their freedom. I want my freedom to live. I want to get out of the house already. I want to go next door and play chess. I want to go take some pictures. This is bulls***."

The 67-year-old shock-jock added, "the other thing I hate is that all these people with COVID who won't get vaccinated are in the hospitals clogging it up." 

Stern suggested people who chose not to get the vaccine should be refused treatment. 

"Go f*** yourself," he said. "You had the cure, and you wouldn't take it."


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You’re probably used to being an asshole too.


I bet you believe the "Virus" actually exists also lol Hey can you point me in the direction of where I can get a DELTA variant Realtime test? Thanks in advance


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> But eating horse dewormer is OK?


When have I said anything about ivermectin, a drug that won a Nobel prize for use in humans?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Yep that's how most of the Serfs reply. Typical.


Do you know what all the other smart people like you ask for just before being hooked up to a ventilator?

“Can I get the vaccine now?”


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 12, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I never thought there would be a day when I'd be quoting Howard Stern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baba Booey


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I bet you believe the "Virus" actually exists also lol Hey can you point me in the direction of where I can get a DELTA variant Realtime test? Thanks in advance


LMFAO!

Looks like RABITT has a new ACCOUNT.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you know what all the other smart people like you ask for just before being hooked up to a ventilator?
> 
> “Can I get the vaccine now?”


i was gonna say "at least i got rid of my worms"


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> When have I said anything about ivermectin, a drug that won a Nobel prize for use in humans?



It's used for parasites. Not a damn virus like Covid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> When have I said anything about ivermectin, a drug that won a Nobel prize for use in humans?


For treating parasites.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Even against the Delta variant vaccines are 500% more effective at keeping people from being infected with the virus.
> 
> https://www.rawstory.com/vaccines-hold-up-against-severe-delta-us-data/View attachment 4984994


Genotoxicity & Carcinogenicity studies haven't been conducted in regard to the vaccines. Regardless of whether you become infected with Covid or not the non related risks are through the roof & even to the extent that in one Jerusalem hospital (Israel being one of the highest vaxxed countries in the world) up to 90% of patients are double jabbed. Another study from Israel has also claimed that you're 13 times more likely to become sick after the jabs. As for the DELTA variant well how do we know it exists? It literally can't be measured in any testing process. The PCR test in its own right can't even detect Covid inside you let alone when the same testing process is conducted on livestock.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Yep that's how most of the Serfs reply. Typical.





darknstormy82 said:


> Genotoxicity & Carcinogenicity studies haven't been conducted in regard to the vaccines. Regardless of whether you become infected with Covid or not the non related risks are through the roof & even to the extent that in one Jerusalem hospital (Israel being one of the highest vaxxed countries in the world) up to 90% of patients are double jabbed. Another study from Israel has also claimed that you're 13 times more likely to become sick after the jabs. As for the DELTA variant well how do we know it exists? It literally can't be measured in any testing process. The PCR test in its own right can't even detect Covid inside you let alone when the same testing process is conducted on livestock.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Genotoxicity & Carcinogenicity studies haven't been conducted in regard to the vaccines. Regardless of whether you become infected with Covid or not the non related risks are through the roof & even to the extent that in one Jerusalem hospital (Israel being one of the highest vaxxed countries in the world) up to 90% of patients are double jabbed. Another study from Israel has also claimed that you're 13 times more likely to become sick after the jabs. As for the DELTA variant well how do we know it exists? It literally can't be measured in any testing process. The PCR test in its own right can't even detect Covid inside you let alone when the same testing process is conducted on livestock.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Truth of the matter is microscopy has been conducted on all 4 major vaccines & the following has been found in them
> 1) Graphene Oxide
> 2) Stainless Steel Nanoparticles
> 3) Parasites with no known cure & fatal to humans
> ...


Link to source?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Looks like RABITT has a new ACCOUNT.


I have roughly 3000 citations from the most prestigious scientific/medical journals in the world surrounding Covid, Nanotechnology, Biochemistry etc etc. I guess a "Magneto Machine" wasn't built in 2016 either which can control the brain remotely? I guess "The Devil is in the details" isn't how RNA technology is referred to over the last decade? I guess Human Augmentation with a 20 year plan wasn't available in 2002 also?

Laugh all you want but Iin the end I can verify EVERYTHING I SAY Jokey fucking smurf


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I have roughly 3000 citations from the most prestigious scientific/medical journals in the world surrounding Covid, Nanotechnology, Biochemistry etc etc. I guess a "Magneto Machine" wasn't built in 2016 either which can control the brain remotely? I guess "The Devil is in the details" isn't how RNA technology is referred to over the last decade? I guess Human Augmentation with a 20 year plan wasn't available in 2002 also?
> 
> Laugh all you want but Iin the end I can verify EVERYTHING I SAY Jokey fucking smurf


Ok, so all joking aside.

What can you tell us about Demon Sperm?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I have roughly 3000 citations from the most prestigious scientific/medical journals in the world surrounding Covid, Nanotechnology, Biochemistry etc etc. I guess a "Magneto Machine" wasn't built in 2016 either which can control the brain remotely? I guess "The Devil is in the details" isn't how RNA technology is referred to over the last decade? I guess Human Augmentation with a 20 year plan wasn't available in 2002 also?
> 
> Laugh all you want but Iin the end I can verify EVERYTHING I SAY Jokey fucking smurf


Post would have been stronger if you would have disclosed some of the claimed citations.


----------



## crimsonecho (Sep 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Link to source?


how can he provide a link to his own ass with which all these scientific studies have been carried out by


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

crimsonecho said:


> how can he provide a link to his own ass with which all these scientific studies have been carried out by


A good aspic would be a great start to Sunday brunch.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## crimsonecho (Sep 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4985477


really cat? really? this?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

crimsonecho said:


> really cat? really? this?


giggle


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

https://www.nfl.com/news/nfl-says-player-vaccination-rate-at-93-weekly-testing-for-fully-vaccinated-playe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I have roughly 3000 citations from the most prestigious scientific/medical journals in the world surrounding Covid, Nanotechnology, Biochemistry etc etc. I guess a "Magneto Machine" wasn't built in 2016 either which can control the brain remotely? I guess "The Devil is in the details" isn't how RNA technology is referred to over the last decade? I guess Human Augmentation with a 20 year plan wasn't available in 2002 also?
> 
> Laugh all you want but Iin the end I can verify EVERYTHING I SAY Jokey fucking smurf









We’ll that changes everything! I had no idea how extensive your research was!


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you know what all the other smart people like you ask for just before being hooked up to a ventilator?
> 
> “Can I get the vaccine now?”


Did you know that Sars-cov-2 has never been purified/isolated? Tell me something, how the fuck can you obtain a spike protein from something you've never even visualised in a lab? Even the Chinese admit they never isolated the virus. Your genetic sequence used comes from China. Seems you people are all for the Chinese. Sort of makes sense as to why Communism is coming to the West also.


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

If only there were someone super awesome with a cape that could educate and save us plebs. Do you know anyone?!?


----------



## crimsonecho (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Did you know that Sars-cov-2 has never been purified/isolated? Tell me something, how the fuck can you obtain a spike protein from something you've never even visualised in a lab? Even the Chinese admit they never isolated the virus. Your genetic sequence used comes from China. Seems you people are all for the Chinese. Sort of makes sense as to why Communism is coming to the West also.


first link in duckduckgo



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7239045/


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

What a Jenga of straw man arguments.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Ok, so all joking aside.
> 
> What can you tell us about Demon Sperm?


Go and look up Jack Parsons & Ron Hubbard. Trust the Scientology bud, you'll be fine.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> If only there were someone super awesome with a cape that could educate and save us plebs. Do you know anyone?!?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Did you know that Sars-cov-2 has never been purified/isolated? Tell me something, how the fuck can you obtain a spike protein from something you've never even visualised in a lab? Even the Chinese admit they never isolated the virus. Your genetic sequence used comes from China. Seems you people are all for the Chinese. Sort of makes sense as to why Communism is coming to the West also.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49727101


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Yeah these just get pulled out all the time


You replied to a post I made almost a year ago. A lot of information has become available. By now, there is no doubt that the vaccine is safe and effective. The Pfizer vaccine has since been certified for use without emergency authorization. 

Did you just wake up? I ask because you don't seem to be aware of the great success the vaccine has given us to save lives.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You replied to a post I made almost a year ago. A lot of information has become available. By now, there is no doubt that the vaccine is safe and effective. The Pfizer vaccine has since been certified for use without emergency authorization.
> 
> Did you just wake up? I ask because you don't seem to be aware of the great success the vaccine has given us to save lives.


Well the problem is I've studied the previous trials which were skipped for the Covid vaccines. Do you know which trials were skipped & why it's significant? Do you know what Cytokine Storm, Molecular Mimicry & Pathogenic priming are? Well let me explain.. You know how they keep spitting out "Democracy dies in darkness"? Well when they say "A Dark Winter" you better believe it because the next time the vaxxed fall sick (Lets assume its coronavirus) they're going to have Spike Proteins throughout their bodies & what do you think is going to happen when the T-cells recognise these scattered throughout the body, cells & other places? Its called an enhanced immune response featuring one if not all of the above mentioned.

The immune system is going to attack all of them.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 12, 2021)

Just take your pig meds and shut up.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Well the problem is I've studied the previous trials which were skipped for the Covid vaccines. Do you know which trials were skipped & why it's significant? Do you know what Cytokine Storm, Molecular Mimicry & Pathogenic priming are? Well let me explain.. You know how they keep spitting out "Democracy dies in darkness"? Well when they say "A Dark Winter" you better believe it because the next time the vaxxed fall sick (Lets assume its coronavirus) they're going to have Spike Proteins throughout their bodies & what do you think is going to happen when the T-cells recognise these scattered throughout the body, cells & other places? Its called an enhanced immune response featuring one if not all of the above mentioned.
> 
> The immune system is going to attack all of them.


save that for your termination hearing.....best of luck finding a now job comrade...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Well the problem is I've studied the previous trials which were skipped for the Covid vaccines. Do you know which trials were skipped & why it's significant? Do you know what Cytokine Storm, Molecular Mimicry & Pathogenic priming are? Well let me explain.. You know how they keep spitting out "Democracy dies in darkness"? Well when they say "A Dark Winter" you better believe it because the next time the vaxxed fall sick (Lets assume its coronavirus) they're going to have Spike Proteins throughout their bodies & what do you think is going to happen when the T-cells recognise these scattered throughout the body, cells & other places? Its called an enhanced immune response featuring one if not all of the above mentioned.
> 
> The immune system is going to attack all of them.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You replied to a post I made almost a year ago. A lot of information has become available. By now, there is no doubt that the vaccine is safe and effective. The Pfizer vaccine has since been certified for use without emergency authorization.
> 
> Did you just wake up? I ask because you don't seem to be aware of the great success the vaccine has given us to save lives.


I'm not joking either btw, these experiments have been done on all 4 major vaccines


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> save that for your termination hearing.....best of luck finding a now job comrade...


There will be plenty of jobs for me soon bud.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> There will be plenty of jobs for me soon bud.


You are working pretty late tonight it's 8:00pm in Moscow....


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


>


I know of a person with CIRS syndrome which is pretty much hypersensitivity to toxins & poisons. Anyhow this person has noticed that she is falling sick around the vaccinated, can smell the toxins on their breath & from approx 10ft away. Can you tell me why that would be happening? I find it pretty interesting but don't know why the vaccinated would be toxic to her.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> You are working pretty late tonight it's 8:00pm in Moscow....


Yeah well tough life in the most locked down State in the world..


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Well the problem is I've studied the previous trials which were skipped for the Covid vaccines. Do you know which trials were skipped & why it's significant?


lulz

I saw that immensely ignorant post you made about the "danger" of covid spike protein. What that bid of fluff you posted is called "doubt inducing minutia". Same with this. 

Beginning in March, Covid became a preventable disease due to Biden's vigorous program to make the vaccine available. From the end of March through today, 10,000.000 people have become infected. About a hundred or so were vaccinated. Same with negative side effects.

Of the ten million virtually all of whom were unvaccinated, 127,000 people died. About 333,000 are dealing with long haul Covid. 

What are you pushing? "lookee at the pictures from a microscope" and "lookee at this non-peer reviewed report that shows something about spike proteins that looks scary but really means nothing". It's dumb stuff. 

Ignorance can be cured and Covid is preventable. Doing both will save lives. I don't care about yours. So stay ignorant and I hope you like sweeping floors for a shop that employs less than 100 workers. Don't go to the hospital if you get sick with covid. Stick to your principles and suck on your baby bottle of Ivermectin.


----------



## Beehive (Sep 12, 2021)

Religion of the vaccine. Glue sniffing expert. 

Be afraid. Very afraid. If the Russians don't get you the Coof will. 

Next up. A copy and paste. 24/7/365. No wonder this website has lost all the good growers.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Religion of the vaccine. Glue sniffing expert.
> 
> Be afraid. Very afraid. If the Russians don't get you the Coof will.
> 
> Next up. A copy and paste. 24/7/365. No wonder this website has lost all the good growers.


no....I'm still here...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Beehive said:


> Religion of the vaccine. Glue sniffing expert.
> 
> Be afraid. Very afraid. If the Russians don't get you the Coof will.
> 
> Next up. A copy and paste. 24/7/365. No wonder this website has lost all the good growers.


Got my jab in April. Probably a booster shot in a few months.

What does Ivermectin taste like? Would it make a good mixer with gin?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> no....I'm still here...
> View attachment 4985574


Eating right, exercising, and being in general good health would help you at least as much as a vaccine.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Eating right, exercising, and being in general good health would help you at least as much as a vaccine.


not really.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Eating right, exercising, and being in general good health would help you at least as much as a vaccine.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> not really.


So obesity and diabetes aren't comorbidities?

According to the cdc the average Covid death has 4.0 comorbidities. Only 4-5% of deaths have zero.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Look for yourselves.





COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics


Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities. Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> So obesity and diabetes aren't comorbidities?
> 
> According to the cdc the average Covid death has 4.0 comorbidities. Only 4-5% of deaths have zero.


Hospitals are filling up with people who have none of those. What you are doing is citing old data. Delta variant changed all of that.

Why do you care?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Well I can sum up an on topic comment with this.

I won't be getting a Covid vaccine, and nobody can make me.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Well I can sum up an on topic comment with this.
> 
> I won't be getting a Covid vaccine, and nobody can make me.


That is totally up to you, you are correct.

All the stupid shit you have said to trick yourself into thinking you are 'immune' though was not correct.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Well I can sum up an on topic comment with this.
> 
> I won't be getting a Covid vaccine, and nobody can make me.


You are correct sir.

There is no vaccine for stupid.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> There is no vaccine for stupid.


I'd hate to see how good my life is if I were smart then.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I'd hate to see how good my life is if I were smart then.


There is a gaping hole in the reasoning you expressed in your post.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> I saw that immensely ignorant post you made about the "danger" of covid spike protein. What that bid of fluff you posted is called "doubt inducing minutia". Same with this.
> 
> ...


If you're going to question what's there at least provide something intelligent yourself because citing the marvellous work of a know Child Tamp who has a Son who loves child prostitutes & is best friends with a child face filleter doesn't help your credibility for one. Your leaders are Child Molesters when it comes down to it & the same people trying to jab every fucker down to the age of 12 years old (For now).. hmm interesting hey..

2nd, Show me where Covid has been purified? To have a virus its existence MUST be proven outside of a computer program from China.

3rd, What cycle threshold are the PCR running at taking into consideration Fauci himself said anything over 35 cycles is picking up nothing more than dead cellular debris which is always there?

You want to talk about ignorance? Bud I can lay waste to ANYONE here when it comes to microbiology, virology, biochemistry. In the end you've said nothing that's intelligent & resort to the usual comments of the fucking dumb arses who seem to know they're out of their league. I've done this for a very long time, have butted heads with biologists etc & not once has ANYONE been able to prove the existence of the virus & even when Governments are asked to present the evidence they have to admit they don't have it which includes your very own CDC & FDA to boot.

As for the PCR test let's talk about the DELTA variant which is nothing more than what used to be known as the "Indian variant" until the Indian Government threatened legal proceedings. Because so many people are coming down with this DELTA variant it must have a pretty stringent testing process. Can you show me where this test is please? It's something no-one can do and every lab inside the USA admits doesn't exist. How are they manufacturing these numbers if they can't even measure the variant in the first place?

Countries such as Israel, Iceland, Malta & Gibraltar are the highest inoculated countries on the planet yet in one Jerusalem hospital admissions are 90% double jabbed. I'm hearing similar stories coming out of the USA & to the extent that 1000's of frontline workers within the next month (Coerced to get this fucking shit of course) are walking off the job & joining the resistance. There's your trojan horse for "Flooded Hospitals" also. Get the fuck out of daydream land dude because the reality is those trying to speak out whether injured or have witnessed what's going on are immediately censored. Last years heroes are this years villains according to JOE BIDEN & his child tamp pals.

Just the fact you speak about Biden like that tells a lot about you to be honest.In my country more people have died due to the lockdowns that Covid (Assuming it even exists) & lol what you think this is a pandemic? I haven't had a vaccine in the last 35 years, rarely fall sick with ANYTHING & even when I do I'm not a little pussy who shits himself & runs off to the hospital worried about a mythical virus jamming fucking ethylene oxide into my brain barrier just to be sure I haven't got the mythical virus either. Know what the funny thing about the swabs are dude? You're meant to spit on them, not shove them into your brain.

The feeling is mutual also btw. Hell I couldn't care if inoculation gets to 80% in my country & then every retard drops to the ground... Self inflicted for putting faith into people who lie at every opportunity they get.

As for Ivermectin lol fuck off. I know of many different remedies that can block the ACE-2 receptors. That's what happens when Terrain Theory is your go to & not the proven fraud of Germ Theory. You actually think you're generating a response to Covid when that shits injected haha na its your body responding to being fucking poisoned just the same as if you're bitten by a snake or a tick. You know Toxins being injected into the bloodstream etc? Fucking dumb arses. In my country a bill was passed last year to approve the use of poison being used as a health treatment. Yeah the exact same jabs you're praising mate, nice work there.


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Anyone?? Do you wear a cape??? You sound amazing!!! Your spine must be double-jointed..?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> If you're going to question what's there at least provide something intelligent yourself because citing the marvellous work of a know Child Tamp who has a Son who loves child prostitutes & is best friends with a child face filleter doesn't help your credibility for one. Your leaders are Child Molesters when it comes down to it & the same people trying to jab every fucker down to the age of 12 years old (For now).. hmm interesting hey..
> 
> 2nd, Show me where Covid has been purified? To have a virus its existence MUST be proven outside of a computer program from China.
> 
> ...


Dude, a wall of text of dubious claims doesn't change the facts.

10,000,000 needless cases of coronavirus infections, half a million dead or dealing with long haul, all preventable if they had gotten the vaccine.

One sentence. All 100% factual. That's all you need to know.


----------



## shimbob (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> When have I said anything about ivermectin, a drug that won a Nobel prize for use in humans?


What was the Nobel prize for? Treatment of scoliosis, hearing loss, ugly mole hairs?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

shimbob said:


> What was the Nobel prize for? Treatment of scoliosis, hearing loss, ugly mole hairs?


Yeah, your mom was pissed it made the mole hairs worse.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Yeah, your mom was pissed it made the mole hairs worse.


How come all of you anti vaccine morons have no sense of humour


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How come all of you anti vaccine morons have no sense of humour


You suck it right out of us.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You suck it right out of us.


triggered


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You suck it right out of us.


Who does?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You suck it right out of us.


youre always the victim :>(


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> youre always the victim :>(


Never been a victim once in my life. A blowjob isn't really being attacked.


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Well I'm sure the other guy appreciated it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Yeah, your mom was pissed it made the mole hairs worse.


triggered


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> triggered


Says the guy in his moms basement.
Didnt unemployment run out?


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Aren't you late for church?


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Aren't you late for church?


Yeah, I go on stage and you worship me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Never been a victim once in my life.


youve been complaining about safe spaces and pronouns for days already. clearly simple concern for others is something that victimizes you. do you need a safe space from safe spaces?


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Yeah, I go on stage and you worship me.


Wow, you sound just as amazing as the other guy/s! Do you have a cape too??


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> youve been complaining about safe spaces and pronouns for days already. clearly simple concern for others is something that victimizes you. do you need a safe space from safe spaces?


I'm not complaining. I quite enjoy the show of weakness those places are.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Says the guy in his moms basement.
> Didnt unemployment run out?


What you said in your post is called projecting. Also ad hominem attack. Both fall into the category of logical fallacies. They are rhetorical devices people use when they lose the ability to communicate at an adult level. Nothing you said invalidates what I said. 

You are getting angry and triggered. Maybe you should take a rest from the keyboard. warrior (snicker)


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I'm not complaining. I quite enjoy the show of weakness those places are.


Speaking of weak arguments, tell us again that the current surge in new cases is due to people who have already been vaccinated because they were at higher risk of developing Covid should they become infected. 

That was pretty funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I'm not complaining.


yes you are.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, a wall of text of dubious claims doesn't change the facts.
> 
> 10,000,000 needless cases of coronavirus infections, half a million dead or dealing with long haul, all preventable if they had gotten the vaccine.
> 
> One sentence. All 100% factual. That's all you need to know.


Every single PCR up until the rollout of the vaccine was running between 37-50 cycle threshold. At those cycles I can safely say that every single case inside the USA (If not across the world) is a FALSE POSITIVE & that is going off exactly what Anthony Fauci admitted himself when he states that anything over 35 cycles is pretty much 0% accurate & that is one fact you can never deny. I have the PCR thresholds from last year (Yes all that were being used) cited with the cycles that were being run just as I have not only the SARS-CoV-2 scientific studies but all the SARS studies from 2003 also which show neither were isolated/purified just like every single fucking virus in history hasn't been isolated/purified. But hey if you don't want to trust the science anymore when it comes to the above I'm easy man.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Speaking of weak arguments, tell us again that the current surge in new cases is due to people who have already been vaccinated because they were at higher risk of developing Covid should they become infected.
> 
> That was pretty funny.


You speak of cases, but total us deaths in 2020 were less than 2019. What a horrible pandemic.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> yes you are.


Uncle cuck


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You speak of cases, but total us deaths in 2020 were less than 2019. What a horrible pandemic.


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Uncle cuck


what's it like to know that your kids and grandkids will grow up respecting other people's pronouns?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?


i dunno but he's a doctor so we had better listen


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> what's it like to know that your kids and grandkids will grow up respecting other people's pronouns?


They will by choice, not by force. They are raised to be kind, but not pushovers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> They will by choice, not by force. They are raised to be kind, but not pushovers.


LOL

complain about pronouns endlessly and then try to tell me you want your kin to respect people's preferred pronouns.

you are the biggest bitch i have ever met.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL
> 
> complain about pronouns endlessly and then try to tell me you want your kin to respect people's preferred pronouns.
> 
> you are the biggest bitch i have ever met.


You haven't met me.
But let me guess, you're a low t beta male.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Every single PCR up until the rollout of the vaccine was running between 37-50 cycle threshold. At those cycles I can safely say that every single case inside the USA (If not across the world) is a FALSE POSITIVE & that is going off exactly what Anthony Fauci admitted himself when he states that anything over 35 cycles is pretty much 0% accurate & that is one fact you can never deny. I have the PCR thresholds from last year (Yes all that were being used) cited with the cycles that were being run just as I have not only the SARS-CoV-2 scientific studies but all the SARS studies from 2003 also which show neither were isolated/purified just like every single fucking virus in history hasn't been isolated/purified. But hey if you don't want to trust the science anymore when it comes to the above I'm easy man.


500,000 dead due to covid or dealing with long haul. All were preventable
Hospitals in states with low vaccination rates are filling up with new cases of covid and I regret I don't have stock in the sector that includes mobile, refrigerated morgues.

These are facts you have not accounted for. Reminds me of the time Trump said we should not believe what we see, read or hear. Just believe the con man. Makes me ask: What con are you running?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You haven't met me.
> But let me guess, you're a low t beta male.


i have indeed met you and determined that you are a very weak bitch.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 500,000 dead due to covid or dealing with long haul. All were preventable
> Hospitals in states with low vaccination rates are filling up with new cases of covid and I regret I don't have stock in the sector that includes mobile, refrigerated morgues.
> 
> These are facts you have not accounted for. Reminds me of the time Trump said we should not believe what we see, read or hear. Just believe the con man. Makes me ask: What con are you running?


500,000 out of 350,000,000 isn't a very scary disease. Heart disease and cancer killed more.


----------



## Hiddengems (Sep 12, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> i have indeed met you and determined that you are a very weak bitch.


Uncle cuck

Your boyfriend is waiting upstairs with your mom.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

i have it on good authority that if you PM @Hiddengems he will send you some vids of him jerking off


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Uncle cuck
> 
> Your boyfriend is waiting upstairs with your mom.


what's it like knowing that i could easily beat you to death with my bare hands?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> 500,000 out of 350,000,000 isn't a very scary disease. Heart disease and cancer killed more.


Should I post the stories about people dealing with their losses?


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 12, 2021)

Mask deez nuts! Was a sign I saw a protester waiving while others waived their cult flags (what we used to call the American flag). Another had a sign that said “My Doctor Said No”. I asked who he/she was, so I could avoid said doctor, but she refused to tell me. 

Those who die from not getting vaxxed, well karma’s a bitch, those who don’t, lucks on your side.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

This is way more funny:

Anti-Vax Radio Hosts Keep Dying From COVID | Vanity Fair








Anti-Vax Radio Hosts Keep Dying From COVID


Will the passing of on-air opponents of pandemic mitigation efforts have any effect on their audiences?




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## Grojaks (Sep 12, 2021)

Less than 3,000 died in the tragic 9/11 and we commentate it annually.

650k so far have died from Covid, much of which is and was preventable, many of those deaths come from domestic terrorists (those who refuse to take measures to prevent themselves and others from getting sick and/or dying) and they say the government is fucking with their freedoms….

irony!

if only we could finger a foreign nation as the culprit, eh?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Less than 3,000 died in the tragic 9/11 and we commentate it annually.
> 
> 650k so far have died from Covid, much of which is and was preventable, many of those deaths come from domestic terrorists (those who refuse to take measures to prevent themselves and others from getting sick and/or dying) and they say the government is fucking with their freedoms….
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Hiddengems said:
> 
> 
> > When have I said anything about ivermectin, a drug that won a Nobel prize for use in humans?
> ...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I have roughly 3000 citations from the most prestigious scientific/medical journals in the world surrounding Covid, Nanotechnology, Biochemistry etc etc. I guess a "Magneto Machine" wasn't built in 2016 either which can control the brain remotely? I guess "The Devil is in the details" isn't how RNA technology is referred to over the last decade? I guess Human Augmentation with a 20 year plan wasn't available in 2002 also?
> 
> Laugh all you want but Iin the end I can verify EVERYTHING I SAY Jokey fucking smurf


why wait till the end? back it up now and we might take you slightly more seriously than the bad cartoon caricature we take you for now


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> 500,000 dead due to covid or dealing with long haul. All were preventable
> Hospitals in states with low vaccination rates are filling up with new cases of covid and I regret I don't have stock in the sector that includes mobile, refrigerated morgues.
> 
> These are facts you have not accounted for. Reminds me of the time Trump said we should not believe what we see, read or hear. Just believe the con man. Makes me ask: What con are you running?


No the fact of the matter is you're now IGNORING THE SCIENTIFIC FACTS pal & I'm sure you're one of those parrots who like to say "Trust the science" at the same fucking time. You can't ignore what has already been proven & that's the PCR test isn't & was never a diagnostic test. In other words it can't diagnose anything. It can amplify all kinds of shit yeah but will never give you a definitive result just the same as in 2007 when it played a role in a false Whooping Cough epidemic at a US hospital as was reported in the New York Times. 

The testing process can't differentiate between a common cold, a non related pathogen exhibiting similar traits to coronavirus & this Covid19. I guess the below are just misinformation also?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Did you know that Sars-cov-2 has never been purified/isolated? Tell me something, how the fuck can you obtain a spike protein from something you've never even visualised in a lab? Even the Chinese admit they never isolated the virus. Your genetic sequence used comes from China. Seems you people are all for the Chinese. Sort of makes sense as to why Communism is coming to the West also.


https://www.reuters.com/article/factcheck-covid-rna/fact-check-sars-cov-2-has-been-isolated-and-its-complete-genome-has-been-sequenced-idUSL1N2LS27P

so you're wrong....AGAIN....dumbass


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why wait till the end? back it up now and we might take you slightly more seriously than the bad cartoon caricature we take you for now


I don't care how you take me in the end. When it comes down to it I've studied eschatology for the last 13 years (Memorizing), have documented 2000 years of history by year/date across many different subjects along with what has been said above. Half the reason I say is because unlike you people I don't even need to pull up citation. Go & refute it yourself & I might actually take you with a grain of credibility but going off of the child like mindsets here or just plain stupidity from other I don't expect that to happen anytime soon.. In the end if you want to dance with fire & believe humans were sent here with a syringe in their hand to stay alive roll that sleeve up & get that love liquid inside you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> There will be plenty of jobs for me soon bud.


yes, when all those unvaccinated republicans die, there will be a lot of open positions...like on your knees sucking trumps little orange dick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I know of a person with CIRS syndrome which is pretty much hypersensitivity to toxins & poisons. Anyhow this person has noticed that she is falling sick around the vaccinated, can smell the toxins on their breath & from approx 10ft away. Can you tell me why that would be happening? I find it pretty interesting but don't know why the vaccinated would be toxic to her.


you seem to "know" of a lot of stupid shit, and never provide one link to fuckall.....i don't think you know shit...even stupid shit...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> I'd hate to see how good my life is if I were smart then.


you might be smart enough to not mix tenses....


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Sometimes you have to add a binder in order to remove something else.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Sometimes you have to add a binder in order to remove something else.


Somebody slept through remedial chemical engineering.


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Shit, any pool guy knows it.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Sep 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you seem to "know" of a lot of stupid shit, and never provide one link to fuckall.....i don't think you know shit...even stupid shit...


lol and your link was a Reuters Factcheck who are most likely invested in the pharma companies just like many of your Universities and other corporations are. Next time send me one of the facebook fact checkers, about as fucking credible.

If the virus is spreading like wildfire in public why hasn't someone just swabbed something & proven it that way? It would be easy wouldn't it? Oh that's right, no virus has ever been proven to circulate outside of a living organism & just a little secret from the past guess how a virus was proven? By drilling holes into the skulls of cows, infecting bacteria with a poison & then inserting the infected bacteria into the skull of that cow. That's where "Germ Theories" big breakthrough comes from.

Here's another, Remember Edward Jenner the man who was experimenting on a young boy before his work was praised & regarded as a success in 1798? Know what happened to that young boy at the age of 20 & years after Jenners work was accredited? He died of Tuberculosis, you know the first case documented... Oh look TB came straight from inoculation but hey thankfully in 1923 we created another fucking vaccine for that vaccine adverse event hey?

But hey when you can see how a killer lymphocyte (Of which 80%+ reside in your Lymph nodes at all times) functions under an electron microscope cleaning up dead cellular debris in the bloodstream & literally carpet bombing tumours to break them down for removal after sending signals to bring more Lymphocytes (T cells) to clean that tumour up let me know.. I've seen & read shit you don't even know exists you muppet. Again get the fuck outta here with your bullshit.

I bet you believe the Spanish Flu also started in Spain yeah? lol Wrong again. It started on a US military base in Kansas you know after mandated vaccines & soldiers being whacked up with between 14-25 different viruses within days & prior to leaving for WW1. Again experiments couldn't prove the Spanish Flu was even a contagion. I got all bases covered over here... Don't you worry about that.








Lymphocyte







www.genome.gov


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> I don't care how you take me in the end. When it comes down to it I've studied eschatology for the last 13 years (Memorizing), have documented 2000 years of history by year/date across many different subjects along with what has been said above. Half the reason I say is because unlike you people I don't even need to pull up citation.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How come all of you anti vaccine morons have no sense of humour


he doesn't have a sense of humor?...you mean all of this shit is what he really thinks? wow...what a fucking dumbass....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol and your link was a Reuters Factcheck who are most likely invested in the pharma companies just like many of your Universities and other corporations are. Next time send me one of the facebook fact checkers, about as fucking credible.
> 
> If the virus is spreading like wildfire in public why hasn't someone just swabbed something & proven it that way? It would be easy wouldn't it? Oh that's right, no virus has ever been proven to circulate outside of a living organism & just a little secret from the past guess how a virus was proven? By drilling holes into the skulls of cows, infecting bacteria with a poison & then inserting the infected bacteria into the skull of that cow. That's where "Germ Theories" big breakthrough comes from.
> 
> ...


omfg you are such a fucking tool....i'm going to ignore you now, you're entertainment value plummeted when i was informed you actually believe in the feces spewing out of your head...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


of course not...there are no citations for the ridiculous shit you spout...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> You speak of cases, but total us deaths in 2020 were less than 2019. What a horrible pandemic.


every one of those people loved someone, and was loved by someone. they had friends, pets, social circles they moved in...EVERY one of those people was made poorer by their loss...even the fucktards like you


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> They will by choice, not by force. They are raised to be kind, but not pushovers.


holy shit, you procreated?....why? isn't there enough prejudice, ignorance, and stupidity in the world already?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> No the fact of the matter is you're now IGNORING THE SCIENTIFIC FACTS pal & I'm sure you're one of those parrots who like to say "Trust the science" at the same fucking time. You can't ignore what has already been proven & that's the PCR test isn't & was never a diagnostic test. In other words it can't diagnose anything. It can amplify all kinds of shit yeah but will never give you a definitive result just the same as in 2007 when it played a role in a false Whooping Cough epidemic at a US hospital as was reported in the New York Times.
> 
> The testing process can't differentiate between a common cold, a non related pathogen exhibiting similar traits to coronavirus & this Covid19. I guess the below are just misinformation also?


Aggregate statistics showing us that 10 million became infected and half a million people died or seriously ill due to Covid is not science, it's just bookkeeping but I guess to you, it's science. I won't argue definitions.

Let's just call what listening to antivaxxers has caused for what it is. Carnage. Completely preventable carnage.

Medical science was used to help make decisions that led to developing these vaccines and the results show they are saving lives. Medical experts were proven correct when they said the vaccines are safe and effective. Just looking at the carnage one can see this is true. Where people are vaccinated at high rates, the epidemic is not crashing the healthcare system. Where people are vaccinated at low rates, healthcare systems are crashing due to high rates of Covid. I didn't say "trust" science, I'm looking at outcomes. All the proof one should need to evaluate the results of our vaccinations is there.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> “That’s why when virologists want to isolate a virus from a sample, they’ll take the sample or some part of it and add it to some cells – usually ones that are relatively easy to grow in the lab – and then look to see if the cells die and/or if there are any virus particles released into the liquid nutrient bath the cells are growing in.”
> 
> Um no how the fuck do you purify something by adding something else to it? Absolute stupidity from that article & its the exact same as all the scientific papers also. You've just tainted what you've allegedly pulled out with Vero cells & its fucking elements dickhead. You can isolate shit smaller that viruses with ease yet have to go through this witch hunt looking for a virus? Get the fuck outta here with that bullshit.


well, now you are just showing your ignorance. 


darknstormy82 said:


> lol and your link was a Reuters Factcheck who are most likely invested in the pharma companies just like many of your Universities and other corporations are. Next time send me one of the facebook fact checkers, about as fucking credible.
> 
> If the virus is spreading like wildfire in public why hasn't someone just swabbed something & proven it that way? It would be easy wouldn't it? Oh that's right, no virus has ever been proven to circulate outside of a living organism & just a little secret from the past guess how a virus was proven? By drilling holes into the skulls of cows, infecting bacteria with a poison & then inserting the infected bacteria into the skull of that cow. That's where "Germ Theories" big breakthrough comes from.
> 
> ...


umm,

nothing you say changes the fact that 10 million were sickened by Coronavirus (SARS Cov-2) and half a million died or are suffering from long haul Covid. 

I don't know why you think a history lesson has any bearing on that fact.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What the fuck are you *babbling* about?


FIFY


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Child Tamp who has a Son who loves child prostitutes & is best friends with a child face filleter
> 
> Your leaders are Child Molesters
> 
> ...


)chopped out the above spam to laugh at the highlights.

The new sock is ridiculous.







Just because people get sick of listening to your crazy because they have real things that they have to deal with doesn't mean you 'lay waste' to them.



Hiddengems said:


> You speak of cases, but total us deaths in 2020 were less than 2019. What a horrible pandemic.


https://apnews.com/article/us-coronavirus-deaths-top-3-million-e2bc856b6ec45563b84ee2e87ae8d5e7


> NEW YORK (AP) — This is the deadliest year in U.S. history, with deaths expected to top 3 million for the first time — due mainly to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> Final mortality data for this year will not be available for months. But preliminary numbers suggest that the United States is on track to see more than 3.2 million deaths this year, or at least 400,000 more than in 2019.
> 
> ...





Hiddengems said:


> You haven't met me.
> But let me guess, you're a low t beta male.


lol at you going from some highly successful retiree to regurgitating some lame ass proud boy cuck talking point.

You should take a nap man. Get some food in you and come back when you are nice and rested, because your shit has devolved into lazy nonsensical trolling.


----------



## mooray (Sep 12, 2021)

Oh he nappin, it's after midnight in the eastern bloc.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> Every single PCR up until the rollout of the vaccine was running between 37-50 cycle threshold. At those cycles I can safely say that every single case inside the USA (If not across the world) is a FALSE POSITIVE & that is going off exactly what Anthony Fauci admitted himself when he states that anything over 35 cycles is pretty much 0% accurate & that is one fact you can never deny. I have the PCR thresholds from last year (Yes all that were being used) cited with the cycles that were being run just as I have not only the SARS-CoV-2 scientific studies but all the SARS studies from 2003 also which show neither were isolated/purified just like every single fucking virus in history hasn't been isolated/purified. But hey if you don't want to trust the science anymore when it comes to the above I'm easy man.


I present to the forum @darknstormy82 's post as an example of 

*bafflegab*.

_*Definitions*_

_noun Unclear, wordy jargon; gobbledygook._
_noun Language whose purpose is to obscure, confuse, or mislead._
*Examples*

_At a time when daily business news coverage was stuffy and technical, Porter railed against what she termed the "*bafflegab*" lingo of finance, preferring to express investment and money concepts in words and imagery that didn't require readers to obtain a specialized education._

Another example from the bafflegab bot, aka @darknstormy82:

_"Every single PCR up until the rollout of the vaccine was running between 37-50 cycle threshold. At those cycles I can safely say that every single case inside the USA (If not across the world) is a FALSE POSITIVE_

Nonsense. PCR cycles, are not repeatable from lab-to-lab and cannot be used to disqualify or qualify a test result. 

But the asshat was relying on the jargon used by labs to describe test results to specialists who understand what it means. His words had little meaning to most in this forum. His post was more like intellectual bullying than an attempt at convincing or giving real information. His purpose was to mislead or at the very least, confuse. 

Some background information if interested:




__





What do we know about PCR threshold cycles?


Jul 27, 2021 by Health Desk – Think about cycle thresholds like zooming in on a photo over and over again to find something small you’re looking for. If the thing you’re looking for in a photo is small like a mosquito, you’ll have to zoom in multiple times to see it. If it’s big and obvious like...




health-desk.org


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> Eating right, exercising, and being in general good health would help you at least as much as a vaccine.


no thanks....I'll take the shot. My body my choice


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Got my jab in April. Probably a booster shot in a few months.
> 
> What does Ivermectin taste like? Would it make a good mixer with gin?


i hear they have apple flavored for horses


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

darknstormy82 said:


> If you're going to question what's there at least provide something intelligent yourself because citing the marvellous work of a know Child Tamp who has a Son who loves child prostitutes & is best friends with a child face filleter doesn't help your credibility for one. Your leaders are Child Molesters when it comes down to it & the same people trying to jab every fucker down to the age of 12 years old (For now).. hmm interesting hey..
> 
> 2nd, Show me where Covid has been purified? To have a virus its existence MUST be proven outside of a computer program from China.
> 
> ...


talk about creepy......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

Hiddengems said:


> They will by choice, not by force. They are raised to be kind, but not pushovers.


sounds like they are being raised to be selfish and self centered....if you're any example


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

Grojaks said:


> Less than 3,000 died in the tragic 9/11 and we commentate it annually.
> 
> 650k so far have died from Covid, much of which is and was preventable, many of those deaths come from domestic terrorists (those who refuse to take measures to prevent themselves and others from getting sick and/or dying) and they say the government is fucking with their freedoms….
> 
> ...


we can Russia/Trump......


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we can Russia/Trump......


True that. For all the talk about China (who is a formidable opponent), Russia snuck in the back door and shoved their fist deep up our ass. Trump is that fist.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> True that. For all the talk about China (who is a formidable opponent), Russia snuck in the back door and shoved their fist deep up our ass. Trump is that fist.


Russia didn't exactly sneak .....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Russia didn't exactly sneak .....
> View attachment 4985834


I disagree, respectfully, the groundwork for Trump was laid years before him. Trump wasn't even a remote possibility without it. Most of us saw him as a hopeless buffoon (which he is) with no chance of winning. We did not realize how much progress they had made with the poor white trash because we look down upon them. I am guilty of this and so are most of us. Russia does too but they stroked them and fed their rage, fully aware that there are enough of them to make a difference and upset the whole system. We had one recourse, educate their children and make them better than their parents but we didn't fucking do it. We are losing that battle today in school board meetings all over America.

My analogy was not perfect. Maybe Trump wasn't the fist. Maybe he is the plague baccilus under the fingernails that would kill democracy in America for the rest of our lives.

Just look at how RT built themselves into a "legitimate" news source. It wasn't just the poor right wing trash that are gobbling up crap like yournewswire, OAN and Newsmax. RT hits the psuedo-intellectuals like @ttystikk . Think back on his descent into the rabbit hole. Was it really that different from what happened to flaming pie and the former Satan worshiping well known TnT staple that became a Christian lunatic who believes that the Democrats are sacrificing babies so much that the FBI came pounding on her door shortly after Jan 6th?

It WAS sneaky. It was brilliant! It was the intelligence coup of the last 50 years. It still may be the move that wins them the game.


----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> talk about creepy......
> View attachment 4985801


Just grab her pussy. When you're daddy, she let's you do it.


----------



## topcat (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Russia didn't exactly sneak .....
> View attachment 4985834


Mmm, you taste like Schnapps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2021)

And despite still being a hopeless buffoon, people are still buying Trump crap and festooned their shitty little homes with it out here. I've never seen anything like this. But Russia just saw in us what we could not see - or WOULD not see - in our own society. 

They got the ball rolling. But we brought it up to speed and ran it through the doors of the Capitol. 

So maybe we are the fist. We allowed those with power to create a massive income inequality that disenfranchised our underclasses and benefit the rich and powerful for decades and we mostly sat back and watched it happen because we were doing ok. We allowed racism to continue in the dark corners of our country for decades. By doing these things we pretty much opened the door to the racists and self-serving cocksuckers to whisper "your life is shit because of minorities seeking equality and immigrants taking your jobs" and it resonated with a full third of our people or more.

We probably deserved this and we probably still do. Russia just helped make sure it came to a head.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> talk about creepy......
> View attachment 4985801


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 12, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And despite still being a hopeless buffoon, people are still buying Trump crap and festooned their shitty little homes with it out here. I've never seen anything like this. But Russia just saw in us what we could not see - or WOULD not see - in our own society.
> 
> They got the ball rolling. But we brought it up to speed and ran it through the doors of the Capitol.
> 
> ...


All these things, like Trump Qanon and antivaxxer bullshit, is fear driven, that's the con artist's and the Russian's ticket in. The same internet that filled their heads with bullshit also gave them an emotional and social support network and turned them into a tribe, or church, united by a common belief and driven by hate and fear.

Baldrick, according to Buddhist psychology and the regular ones don't argue with it much, since many practice too. We have 6 "roots of mind" the primitive social emotions, that are driven by conditioned approach avoidance behaviors that we share with all animals and that drive all consciousnesses through space and time. However this conditioning also alters our perception of reality both grossly and subtilty at the doorways of perception. The mind will always be under the influence of these 6 "roots of mind" the first three are positive and their corresponding negative roots. The first 3 are generosity, compassion (love) and wisdom. The three negative roots are Greed, hatred and delusion, it is at this layer in the stack that our intention is formed. we are happy in the first 3 roots of mind and unhappy in the final 3. 

To take the pathological example of Donald, he lives in greed, hatred and delusion and does not know the joy of generosity, compassion (born of empathy) and wisdom. The things that drive the emotions that make life worth living. He is the most unwise person I have ever seen and I've seen a few. His fans are much the same only not brain damaged like Donald, just driven by conditioned feelings of avoidance or approach (greed), causing them to spend a lot of time in the last 3 emotional states and they suffer accordingly. Donald suffers too, he's like Sisyphus continually handling the big heavy stone of his inflated egoic sense of self. He does not love himself, he hates himself and hides what he truly is, a loser and he knows it deep down inside.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2021)

$2400 a year if you don't get vaxed..... 
*‘Huge number’ of unvaccinated Delta workers got vaccine after $200 surcharge announcement, official says*

“Just within the two weeks of the announcement, we’ve seen nearly 20%, or one-fifth, of that 20,000 decide to get the vaccine,” said Ting.* He added that Delta did not observe any turnover or resignations as a result of the new policy.








‘Huge number’ of unvaccinated Delta workers got vaccine after $200 surcharge announcement, official says


“Just within the two weeks of the announcement, we’ve seen nearly 20%, or one-fifth, of that 20,000 decide to get the vaccine,” the chief health officer for Delta Air Lines said this week.




wgntv.com




*


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 12, 2021)

doublejj said:


> $2400 a year if you don't get vaxed.....
> *‘Huge number’ of unvaccinated Delta workers got vaccine after $200 surcharge announcement, official says*
> 
> “Just within the two weeks of the announcement, we’ve seen nearly 20%, or one-fifth, of that 20,000 decide to get the vaccine,” said Ting.* He added that Delta did not observe any turnover or resignations as a result of the new policy.
> ...


"No, i won't get vaccinated, i have deep and meaningful convictions about...wait, what? our insurance is going to go up 200 bucks a month if we aren't vaccinated?...i guess my convictions aren't as deep and heartfelt as i thought they were...."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> We allowed racism to continue in the dark corners of our country for *decades. *


Good post. Change “decades” to “centuries” and it’s just about perfect.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Russia didn't exactly sneak .....
> View attachment 4985834


lol that is hilarious.

But Russia did sneak up on us. It was just they picked a loud mouth ho that couldn't keep his mouth shut and exposed them all with his stupidity and bad hiring practices.




And then the orange twice impeached ex POTUS ripped the lid off their scam.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 13, 2021)

The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


itsoydkghxkv kvxigz

Kangaroo. Kangaroo kangaroo 

Farting tripod. I have won the debate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


Your delusional . Lol. Your the poster child for bad drugs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


lol. Three berries shy of a bushel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> lol. Three berries shy of a bushel.


Notice how hate and delusion often happen together? The poor dear is ignorant and confused, we need and the Europeans need to import people to maintain population, China is not having much luck increasing it too after dropping the one child.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


Well Mr. Soros says that the covid vaccine is doing it's job and protecting us liberals. Covid is killing, fucking over, or giving limp dick to the unvaccinated, mostly republicans. Ya see, it's not a conspiracy without a purpose, we liberals have a plan and covid is our weapon to eliminate white trash and replace them with smarter brown folks. There ain't many white people who wanna come to America, so it's the black and brown folks, we should build more mosques to make them feel welcome and included though. I have to say it's working out pretty well, half of republicans are unvaxxed and covid is going through them like shit through a goose and will get all of them by the spring. Mr. Soros says it's the work of the Lord and it is by this means, that the wicked shall perish and the meek shall inherit the earth. It's all God's plan ya see...


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


You might be right! It's killing all the dummies and their unfortunate offspring, and it's a well known fact that low IQ is closely associated with both conservatism and religiosity. All the right wingers need to do to foil this globalist conspiracy is to go out and get vaccinated!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


Six year old account. 100 posts. Almost all of them in the last week.

Howdy, bitch-boy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> itsoydkghxkv kvxigz
> 
> Kangaroo. Kangaroo kangaroo
> 
> Farting tripod. I have won the debate


You had me at kvxigz


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine is a commie scam put forth by the Globalist and will have the CCP ruling the world what's left of it. Pay attention to what they say at the World Economic Forum when the talk about reducing the population of the earth to around a half billion. Look up the US Georgia Stones paid for by taxpayers dollars.


Thank you for the entertainment.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 13, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Six year old account. 100 posts. Almost all of them in the last week.
> 
> Howdy, bitch-boy.


I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


How many enemies have you defeated since we last talked, Sr. Quixote?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Good post. Change “decades” to “centuries” and it’s just about perfect.


And change dark corners to midday out in public…


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


Youll know my member well


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


Your pals in junior high will be so proud of you.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 13, 2021)

Trolling the antivaxxers LOL.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437470944738652163


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

Stupidly gets rewarded yet again.


Whirlpool will pay workers $1,000 to get vaccinated








Whirlpool will pay workers $1,000 to get vaccinated


Whirlpool is offering to pay workers $1,000 to get vaccinated against Covid-19.




www.cnn.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Stupidly gets rewarded yet again.
> 
> 
> Whirlpool will pay workers $1,000 to get vaccinated
> ...


Looks like people who were already vaccinated will get it too, so not so bad. The really stupid ones will still miss out.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Trolling the antivaxxers LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437470944738652163


Technically, he knows more than the scietists.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 13, 2021)

What Is Betadine? Why Anti-Vaxxers Are Promoting Gargling with Iodine - Rolling Stone









Anti-Vaxxers Are Now Gargling Iodine to Prevent Covid-19


One ER doc’s response to the new trend: “Fuck me! Of course they are”




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## HGCC (Sep 13, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Are all these people that don't want to take the vaccine homeschooling their children? Because if they're so opposed to vaccines then they must not gotten their children the vaccines required to attend public school.


Fuck em, get out of my schools. Maybe we can stop sucking at education when the anti science people pull out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'll be a 10k in no time. Already a Well Known Member.


yes, but well known as a sock who talks nothing but propagandist bullshit...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Trolling the antivaxxers LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437470944738652163


We need more of it, call these people the fucking idiots they are in public, let others see their pain and learn from it, they are too stupid to learn by reason, so it must be fear. Normally love and caring are used, but only on those who love themselves and others, it will do little good for the fear driven, irrational and selfish. We can train animals with kindness and a little bit of the stick when required, but these people are not even functioning at that level, much less as caring human beings.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> We need more of it, call these people the fucking idiots they are in public, let others see their pain and learn from it, they are too stupid to learn by reason, so it must be fear. Normally love and caring are used, but only on those who love themselves and others, it will do little good for the fear driven, irrational and selfish. We can train animals with kindness and a little bit of the stick when required, but these people are not even functioning at that level, much less as caring human beings.


There’s no saving anyone who thinks it’s a right to be ignorant and selfish.

I say we start locking these fucking idiots up. Keep them locked up until they are fully vaccinated. Don’t wait for their permission, just jab them and two weeks after their last shot, let them go. No record but a note on their driver’s license that states; “In case of accident, I’m too stupid to save myself”.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Colorado radio host who urged boycott of vaccines dies of Covid-19


Bob Enyart, recalled by his co-host as ‘the wisest person I’ve known’, also reportedly mocked people who died of Aids The death of Bob Enyart, who was also a pastor at Denver Bible church, was announced two weeks after he had reportedly been taken to hospital. Photograph: aleksandr...




www.yahoo.com





dr death and the grim reaper sent condolences to the Contact Us form at the bottom of the page. lol.

kgov.com

this piece of shit used to read off the names of people who died from AIDS. i hope he rots in hell.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yes, but well known as a sock who talks nothing but propagandist bullshit...


LOL can't take looking in a mirror?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

Here you go. Be good GMO human and get the jab....

*Electrical Device that “gives DNA vaccines the boost they need to work in humans” Receives $71M from U.S. Dept of Defense*









Electrical Device that “gives DNA vaccines the boost they need to work in humans” Receives $71M from U.S. Dept of Defense - Activist Post


"Can a handheld gadget usher in a new era of vaccines?"




www.activistpost.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Here you go. Be good GMO human and get the jab....
> 
> *Electrical Device that “gives DNA vaccines the boost they need to work in humans” Receives $71M from U.S. Dept of Defense*
> 
> ...


trumptards already spent $71m on rectal uv suppositories.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Here you go. Be good GMO human and get the jab....
> 
> *Electrical Device that “gives DNA vaccines the boost they need to work in humans” Receives $71M from U.S. Dept of Defense*
> 
> ...


Seems like a legit website


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Seems like a legit website


Didn't see the actual source did you


UncleBuck said:


> Seems like a legit website


I know it's difficult to click on a link to see the actual source. Propaganda is just truth you don't like.









INOVIO Pharmaceuticals


INOVIO is advancing novel immunotherapy technologies to reshape the future of treating and preventing infectious diseases and cancer.




www.inovio.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

6


rkymtnman said:


> trumptards already spent $71m on rectal uv suppositories.


Don't forget the drinking bleach and horse medicine too. Both are actually used around the world and in the US for treatment but Rachel er Rick won't tell you that....


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What Is Betadine? Why Anti-Vaxxers Are Promoting Gargling with Iodine - Rolling Stone


I gargle with Cointreau

It's cheaper than Betadine and the side effects are more tolerable


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 6


best post yet


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 6
> 
> Don't forget the drinking bleach and horse medicine too. Both are actually used around the world and in the US for treatment but Rachel er Rick won't tell you that....


i always reach for an anti-parasitic when i have a virus. i'm a professor emeritus at trump univ by the way.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I gargle with Cointreau
> 
> It's cheaper than Betadine and the side effects are more tolerable


and if you have any leftovers, you can make a pretty mean margarita too


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i always reach for an anti-parasitic when i have a virus. i'm a professor emeritus at trump univ by the way.


You probably will once the Globalist WHO,CDC and FDA are all kicked to the curb. But you don't have to if you don't want to.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You probably will once the Globalist WHO,CDC and FDA are all kicked to the curb. But you don't have to if you don't want to.


i've got a few bags of HTH pool shock. i'll be fine. do a few rails of that will cure anything.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i've got a few bags of HTH pool shock. i'll be fine. do a few rails of that will cure anything.


I've found regular old 4% generic works just as good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I've found regular old 4% generic works just as good.


62% is the shit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 14, 2021)

what do you mean by "globalist" ? globalism is a phrase that sociologist and other researchers use to refer to the interconnection of various systems that go beyond a national scope, like world trade, world waste disposal practices, world wide medical practices.....just because some semi-literate republican latches onto a word and tries to give it a different meaning, doesn't change the actual meaning of the world.
the WHO is the World Health Organization...the members come from all nato nations, and they nominate and elect their own president, the president isn't a political appointee...so that's sort of "globalist"....i suppose, if you squint hard while twisting your head like a confused dog....
i'm just curious...do you have a Che Guevera poster in your breakfast nook? a well thumbed copy of farenheit 451? Animal farm? 1984?....anything by edward bernays?....not that there is anything wrong with any of these items, i'm just curious what an obvious genius level social scientist such as yourself uses for inspiration....


----------



## shimbob (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Here you go. Be good GMO human and get the jab....
> 
> *Electrical Device that “gives DNA vaccines the boost they need to work in humans” Receives $71M from U.S. Dept of Defense*
> 
> https://www.activistpost.com/2021/09/electrical-device-that-gives-dna-vaccines-the-boost-they-need-to-work-in-humans-receives-71m-from-u-s-dept-of-defense.html


What point were you trying to make by referring to this?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

HCQ and Ivermectin are both Zinc Ionophores.

From a golf course

Ōmura discovered a bacterium called Streptomyces avermitilis (STREP-tow-My-sees AV-er-MY-till-is) near a golf course in Japan. This germ naturally makes avermectin. “Microorganisms are very important in nature, and … I learn from microorganisms,” Ōmura said in a telephone call with a representative of the Nobel committee.



Campbell is a biologist who had been focusing on parasites at the drug company Merck. He tested the compound and found that it was very good at killing the larvae of some parasites. Later, the compound was tweaked to make ivermectin. This drug is even more powerful against parasites that infect people and animals.



The drug was first used to treat diseases in animals caused by parasites. It is still used to prevent heartworm in dogs. It also can kill ear mites. In many parts of the world, the drug is used to treat farm animals such as cows, sheep and horses. Among such livestock, it stops infections caused by bloodsucking parasites.



In time, Campbell and other scientists learned ivermectin also could work against diseases in people. Two of the most serious of these: river blindness and elephantiasis (EL-eh-fan-TY-ah-sis). But the drug also works well against lice and a disease called scabies. Mites cause that disease.



Ivermectin has been the single biggest factor in eliminating river blindness from Latin America, says Ben Makepeace. He’s a parasite expert at the University of Liverpool in England. That disease is caused by a very tiny roundworm called Onchocerca volvulus. It’s transmitted by the bite of black flies. Microscopic, thread-like larvae of these worms are known as microfilariae (MY-kroh-fil-AAR-ee-ay). These larvae can move through the eyes and under the skin. As they do, they can trigger permanent blindness, severe itching and inflammation.



In 1987 Merck began giving away ivermectin for free. The goal was to help wipe out river blindness. And thanks to this drug, Colombia and Ecuador have now eradicated the disease. The drug kills only worm larvae. But the good news: People only need to take one dose each year to keep those larvae from growing, Makepeace says. “That’s how powerful [the drug] is.”



Ivermectin also treats infections with roundworms that cause elephantiasis. This disease affects some 120 million people. Adult forms of the worm live in the body’s lymph system. Infected mosquitoes spread the larvae as they bite people. Over time, the worms clog the lymph system. This can cause the victims limbs or other body parts to undergo a disfiguring swelling.



Ivermectin used together with a second drug can stop the spread of the worms. Merck also donates ivermectin to treat elephantiasis. Today, some 300 million people take the drug each year to treat for river blindness and elephantiasis.



https:_//_www.sciencenewsforstudents.org/article/nobel-goes-developing-drugs-nature


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2021)

*N.J. top cop notes 22 COVID-related deaths among police in a week as unions continue anti-mandate push*








N.J. top cop notes COVID-related deaths among police as unions continue anti-mandate push - New Jersey Monitor


New Jersey's top cop says vaccine reluctance played a role in spate of officer deaths.




newjerseymonitor.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> HCQ and Ivermectin are both Zinc Ionophores.
> 
> From a golf course
> 
> ...


dumb and irrelevant


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> dumb and irrelevant


Neither. You are either willingly ignorant or willingly complicit at this point.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Neither. You are either willingly ignorant or willingly complicit at this point.


You posted a long c/p screed about an antiparasitic drug. In case you haven’t noticed, enemies of the people have been pushing it as an antiviral. Speaking of ignorant complicity.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> You posted a long c/p screed about an antiparasitic drug. In case you haven’t noticed, enemies of the people have been pushing it as an antiviral. Speaking of ignorant complicity.


Japan just approve the use if it for anti viral use. India uses it for anti viral use.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Neither. You are either willingly ignorant or willingly complicit at this point.


You won’t take a safe and effective vaccine but will swallow ivermectin, a drug used to treat parasites, and I’m the ignorant one?

What am I complicit in?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Japan just approve the use if it for anti viral use. India uses it for anti viral use.


No links to peer-reviewed data


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You won’t take a safe and effective vaccine but will swallow ivermectin, a drug used to treat parasites, and I’m the ignorant one?
> 
> What am I complicit in?


That is the $0.64 question.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Uh uh, dumbass. You said I was complicit in something. Please tell me what that is.


We are both complicit in giving a T**mptard an audience.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> We are both complicit in giving a T**mptard an audience.


Good point. I got crossed up there too. Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Japan just approve the use if it for anti viral use. India uses it for anti viral use.


we'll see you when you get back....


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Here you go. Be good GMO human and get the jab....
> 
> *Electrical Device that “gives DNA vaccines the boost they need to work in humans” Receives $71M from U.S. Dept of Defense*
> 
> ...










UncleBuck said:


> Seems like a legit website


https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/activist-post/


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Japan just approve the use if it for anti viral use. India uses it for anti viral use.


a wacko doctor in japan approved it for use. not the japanese health system. details elude you, huh?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

Japan has not approved ivermectin as Covid-19 treatment


Social media posts suggest that Japan's government recommends using antiparasitic drug ivermectin to treat Covid-19, citing remarks by the chairman of the Tokyo Medical Association. But he is not a government official, and while clinical trials are ongoing, the Japanese government has to this...




factcheck.afp.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

doublejj said:


> we'll see you when you get back....


back? one way ticket. i'll chip in a hundy.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Japan has not approved ivermectin as Covid-19 treatment
> 
> 
> Social media posts suggest that Japan's government recommends using antiparasitic drug ivermectin to treat Covid-19, citing remarks by the chairman of the Tokyo Medical Association. But he is not a government official, and while clinical trials are ongoing, the Japanese government has to this...
> ...


Odd how they propagate convenient lies, yet wont face simple facts.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> back? one way ticket. i'll chip in a hundy.


I dont pay infoterrorists.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Odd how they propagate convenient lies, yet wont face simple facts.


mama told me that trolls are simple folk.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I dont pay infoterrorists.


i'll make sure he gets a middle seat in between 2 sumo wrestlers. deal??


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> mama told me that trolls are simple folk.


Most are. Some are next level.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll make sure he gets a middle seat in between 2 sumo wrestlers. deal??


sudden weird boner


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> back? one way ticket. i'll chip in a hundy.


I should have said "if" you get back....


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 14, 2021)

*Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted ‘wonder’ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations*








Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted â€˜wonderâ€™ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations - The Journal of Antibiotics


Over the past decade, the global scientific community have begun to recognize the unmatched value of an extraordinary drug, ivermectin, that originates from a single microbe unearthed from soil in Japan. Work on ivermectin has seen its discoverer, Satoshi Ōmura, of Tokyo’s prestigious Kitasato...




www.nature.com





*Mumbai Move for Ivermectin Prophylaxis While Uttar Pradesh Smashes COVID-19*








News Roundup | Mumbai Move for Ivermectin Prophylaxis While Uttar Pradesh Smashes COVID-19


Mumbai Move for Ivermectin Prophylaxis While Uttar Pradesh Smashes COVID-19:With ivermectin now on the national Indian COVID-19 list of recommended treatments for COVID-19, a few states have gone to the next level and included the low-cost, generic drug approved throughout the world as a...



trialsitenews.com





*Fact-Checking the Fact-Checkers Yet Again: This Time on the Potential Association of Ivermectin to the Dramatic Decrease in COVID-19 Cases in India*








Fact-Checking the Fact-Checkers Yet Again: This Time on the Potential Association of Ivermectin to the Dramatic Decrease in COVID-19 Cases in India


A TrialSite community member recently submitted an entry associated with a purported "fact checker" seeking to squash any possible linkage of the dramatic turnaround in cases in Indian states such as Uttar Pradesh with the population-wide use of ivermectin. TrialSite includes the entry authored...



trialsitenews.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted ‘wonder’ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you guys. I'm going to do you a favor...

According to www.youreafuckingmoron.com, the Republic of Togo released a study that drinking a quart of mercury every day prevents or cures Covid 100%. You must drink it all every day or you will get no protection whatsoever. The globalist cabal made them retract it though because it also 100% foiled their plans to use Covid as a way to control all humans forever. They don't want you to know about it because it would transform you from a sheep to a sheepdog.

Keep this on the down low.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 14, 2021)

Ooooh. TrialSite.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted ‘wonder’ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Audios Pelota'.....


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted ‘wonder’ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Three Berries said:


> *Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted ‘wonder’ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted ‘wonder’ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctors dismayed by patients who fear coronavirus vaccines but clamor for unproven ivermectin - The Washington Post



https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/09/01/ivermectin-covid-treatment


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)

Another one bits the dust. Covid sure is hard on lunatics and assholes....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Notorious Anti-Mask QAnon Supporter Dies Of Covid*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Didn't see the actual source did you
> 
> I know it's difficult to click on a link to see the actual source. Propaganda is just truth you don't like.
> 
> ...


activistpost dot com is where i go for good medicine advice


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> HCQ and Ivermectin are both Zinc Ionophores.
> 
> From a golf course
> 
> ...


what's the point of this post?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's the point of this post?


Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally. So it cannot be patented. So the CDC and WHO and the rest of Big Pharm don't want you to know anything about it.

What's the point of your post?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's the point of this post?


Consider the source: none.
After all “ propaganda is just truth that you don’t like”. Truly a dizzying intellect.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Consider the source: none.
> After all “ propaganda is just truth that you don’t like”. Truly a dizzying intellect.


You better hold on.......


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Japan just approve the use if it for anti viral use. India uses it for anti viral use.


it does seem to have some antiviral applications, but that is not and never will be an excuse to jump the gun and use something not approved, especially on your own...i'm pretty sure the form they are giving to people in isn't the horse paste designed to treat animals over 1000 pounds...and 99.99% of the pinheads using it have no fucking clue how much to use, how often, and will end up in ERs 
"Clinical effects of ivermectin overdose include gastrointestinal symptoms such as *nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea*. Overdoses are associated with hypotension and neurologic effects such as decreased consciousness, confusion, hallucinations, seizures, coma, and death. "


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what's the point of this post?





Three Berries said:


> Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally. So it cannot be patented. So the CDC and WHO and the rest of Big Pharm don't want you to know anything about it.
> 
> What's the point of your post?









Three Berries said:


> You better hold on.......


Why are you going to start spamming more?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4987182


I kid you not, these people went door to door through my county even knocking on my in-laws door out on their farm. They probably have thousands of subscribers in this county.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I kid you not, these people went door to door through my county even knocking on my in-laws door out on their farm. They probably have thousands of subscribers in this county.


Are they sending out white people or is it their Chinese cultists?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally. So it cannot be patented. So the CDC and WHO and the rest of Big Pharm don't want you to know anything about it.
> 
> What's the point of your post?


Moron, Ivermectin is off patent for the same reason as any other generic drug. Saying that it is due to being derived naturally shows you are either an idiot or a liar - probably both. Its a great drug - if you have parasites.

The CDC and WHO don't want you to know about mercury. It cannot be patented because it is an element. Also, the government restricts its distribution due to its 100% prevention and cure rate for Covid. Proof of this can be found in the fact that there are no links showing it's amazing effectiveness on ANY search engine besides the ones that tell the truth - and I cannot link to those or the globalists will shut them down. 

Mercury - the only sure cure for Covid - now in grape flavor.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Are they sending out white people or is it their Chinese cultists?


Both. The ones that knocked on their door was Chinese, but all the others I have seen are white cult members.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Both. The ones that knocked on their door was Chinese, but all the others I have seen are white cult members.


I think that it would be wonderful to start filming these people like Karens and just expose the shit out of them and their tactics.

Makes me wonder if they are paying those white cult members (like Trump does with his supporters) to make it look like they have more support than they do/legitimacy scam.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally. So it cannot be patented. So the CDC and WHO and the rest of Big Pharm don't want you to know anything about it.
> 
> What's the point of your post?


the CDC and the WHO aren't big pharma...they're government agencies tasked to take care of things like this pandemic, and health issues that can effect large areas...i don't imagine everyone working for either is pure as the driven snow, but not everyone is in someone's pocket, either


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I kid you not, these people went door to door through my county even knocking on my in-laws door out on their farm. They probably have thousands of subscribers in this county.


wish they'd come to my door...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I think that it would be wonderful to start filming these people like Karens and just expose the shit out of them and their tactics.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they are paying those white cult members (like Trump does with his supporters) to make it look like they have more support than they do/legitimacy scam.


I got the feeling that they used unpaid cultists. It all happened in a few days - like they sent a bunch of people in and rented one hotel room for a dozen or so people. If they hired people locally, it would have gone on longer. My guess is the team moved from county to county every few days. They were on foot, of all things, out in the rural areas where nobody goes on foot. They must have been quite the obstacle for the Amish.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I got the feeling that they used unpaid cultists. It all happened in a few days - like they sent a bunch of people in and rented one hotel room for a dozen or so people. If they hired people locally, it would have gone on longer. My guess is the team moved from county to county every few days. They were on foot, of all things, out in the rural areas where nobody goes on foot. They must have been quite the obstacle for the Amish.


It is like a real life telephone bill scam that scammers hit old people with.. You have to wonder how many elderly that they have found that are isolated to attack. Imagine all the data they could pick up with a visit in their home.

This is one of the things I am a bit worried that Biden will fail us on. We should have had so much more information in the form of PSA's and everything else on this. We should be having hearings and everything else they can do to fully expose this bullshit. I know he has a lot on his plate, and I hope they are all working behind the scenes. But that doesn't help us in what will take a long time to fix and something that impacts everything else in his agenda.


----------



## cowboylogic (Sep 15, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Also read what happened when they rushed the Zika virus vaccine in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not forget about AZT and HPV vaccine.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Moron, Ivermectin is off patent for the same reason as any other generic drug. Saying that it is due to being derived naturally shows you are either an idiot or a liar - probably both. Its a great drug - if you have parasites.
> 
> The CDC and WHO don't want you to know about mercury. It cannot be patented because it is an element. Also, the government restricts its distribution due to its 100% prevention and cure rate for Covid. Proof of this can be found in the fact that there are no links showing it's amazing effectiveness on ANY search engine besides the ones that tell the truth - and I cannot link to those or the globalists will shut them down.
> 
> Mercury - the only sure cure for Covid - now in grape flavor.


Well Mr Moron I guess if it's off patent then that's why Big Pharma doesn't want to talk about it. How many millions of doses a year is it prescribe at $3 a pill? And HCQ is in the same boat.

Why do you care?


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally. So it cannot be patented. So the CDC and WHO and the rest of Big Pharm don't want you to know anything about it.
> 
> What's the point of your post?


Marijuana is derived naturally as is THC but guess who has patented everything THC? the password is Google is your friend.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> Marijuana is derived naturally as is THC but guess who has patented everything THC? the password is Google is your friend.


Google is the head brainwasher.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Google is the head brainwasher.


i know but that was the citation. facts are important and where you get them.

but what about the THC derived naturally can't be patented argument?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

the only thing google is guilty of in this situation, is not policing itself better to keep ridiculous bullshit like you've been spewing out of the hands of the easily deluded and the mentally challenged...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well Mr Moron I guess if it's off patent then that's why Big Pharma doesn't want to talk about it. How many millions of doses a year is it prescribe at $3 a pill? And HCQ is in the same boat.
> 
> Why do you care?


Generic medications are still very profitable. Sorry you are so ignorant but don't get mad at me about it.

I care because I am tired of you idiots shilling for big pharma to sell their generic worm pills while keeping people in need away from the real cure - mercury.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> i know but that was the citation. facts are important and where you get them.
> 
> but what about the THC derived naturally can't be patented argument?


What about it. it's a tangent.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)

The only way out of this mess is the stick. Fuck the carrot.

A Florida landlord is mandating tenants and employees to submit proof of covid vaccination - The Washington Post



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/09/15/florida-landlord-requiring-covid-vaccine-proof/


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Generic medications are still very profitable. Sorry you are so ignorant but don't get mad at me about it.
> 
> I care because I am tired of you idiots shilling for big pharma to sell their generic worm pills while keeping people in need away from the real cure - mercury.


Who's selling worm pills. Big Pharm is the problem along with Dr Fraudci. 

I got the horse paste. Dirt cheap no DR required.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The only way out of this mess is the stick. Fuck the carrot.
> 
> A Florida landlord is mandating tenants and employees to submit proof of covid vaccination - The Washington Post
> 
> ...


LOL good way to empty the building. But most landlords in the US are near bankrupt already not being paid by many thanks to the CDC hucksters.

Now you shilling for Blackrock.....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL good way to empty the building. But most landlords in the US are near bankrupt already not being paid by many thanks to the CDC hucksters.
> 
> Now you shilling for Blackrock.....


How’s your mom doing?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> How’s your mom doing?


Smells better than you.


----------



## mooray (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL good way to empty the building. But most landlords in the US are near bankrupt already not being paid by many thanks to the CDC hucksters.
> 
> Now you shilling for Blackrock.....


Many bad ideas, if you truly think they're bad, you need not oppose. They'll work themselves out. Ge ahead and ban abortions and get rid of mask mandates. Sometimes people need refresher courses.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Why take a vaccine that doesn't work?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Smells better than you.


I forgot, she died. I hope she lived long enough to see you grow into the well adjusted and responsible member of society that you’ve become.

If she was like you, I’m sure she would be proud.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Why take a vaccine that doesn't work?
> 
> View attachment 4987836


Science is not your friend. Math won't return your calls. Statistics have ghosted you. You've been catfished by a lazy, grifting, fast food addicted, bloated, imbecile pretending to be a hot teenage girl.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Why take a vaccine that doesn't work?
> 
> View attachment 4987836


how many do you think we'd have if not for the vaccine? how many deaths? i think that second set of numbers would be much, much higher if there was no vaccines...
but that's fine, you go ahead and refuse to take the vaccine, you can be one of the 92%, it's all good with me, i'll sit back with my useless vaccination and watch all you geniuses drop dead


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

*1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19*










1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19 | CNN


The United States has reached another grim milestone in its fight against the devastating Covid-19 pandemic: 1 in 500 Americans have died from coronavirus since the nation's first reported infection.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL good way to empty the building. But most landlords in the US are near bankrupt already not being paid by many thanks to the CDC hucksters.
> 
> Now you shilling for Blackrock.....


Have you ever been to America?


----------



## shimbob (Sep 15, 2021)

I haven't seen this much insincerity since the former guy put his hand on the bible and swore to protect the constitution.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *1 in every 500 US residents have died of Covid-19*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like we said when this fatal virus started: Survival of the fittest.

In this case, the unfit ones have a 2-digit IQ.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL good way to empty the building. But most landlords in the US are near bankrupt already not being paid by many thanks to the CDC hucksters.
> 
> Now you shilling for Blackrock.....


'Most' landlords are bankrupt huh. 

Bullshit. Just like almost (there was that one post) everything else you spam.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Who's selling worm pills. Big Pharm is the problem along with Dr Fraudci.
> 
> I got the horse paste. Dirt cheap no DR required.


Ok, you sold me. My family is going to start taking it immediately. I think my wife is pregnant though, its safe for her to take, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Ivermectin is effectively being banned in the Globalist countries because it is derived naturally. So it cannot be patented. So the CDC and WHO and the rest of Big Pharm don't want you to know anything about it.
> 
> What's the point of your post?


So does big pharma want to hide it or has it been prescribed 4 billion times


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I got the horse paste.


yet yiure still full of horse shit! Interesting!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Why take a vaccine that doesn't work?


if it doesn't work then why are hospitals jammed almost exclusively with the unvaccinated


----------



## xtsho (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Who's selling worm pills. Big Pharm is the problem along with Dr Fraudci.
> 
> I got the horse paste. Dirt cheap no DR required.


I have some placebo pills. They are more likely to help you. Just PM me if you want to buy.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I have some placebo pills. They are more likely to help you. Just PM me if you want to buy.


I could take baby aspirin for a blood thinner but Big Pharma wants to prescribe me rat poison and then make me come in for blood test every month......


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I could take baby aspirin for a blood thinner but Big Pharma wants to prescribe me rat poison and then make me come in for blood test every month......


what foreign country are you from


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I have some placebo pills. They are more likely to help you. Just PM me if you want to buy.


That’s nice.
I am the only one with Extra Strength Placebo.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 15, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> what foreign country are you from


Fluoristan, total shithole


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 15, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> what foreign country are you from


USA, never heard of warfarin?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I could take baby aspirin for a blood thinner but Big Pharma wants to prescribe me rat poison and then make me come in for blood test every month......


Trump lost in California yesterday by a margin of 28%. 

Just figured I'd be the first to give you the good news that the Republican Party was hoisted with its own petard.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I could take baby aspirin for a blood thinner but Big Pharma wants to prescribe me rat poison and then make me come in for blood test every month......


You can buy warfarin over the counter, just like Ivermectin.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> USA, never heard of warfarin?





https://www.amazon.com/Rodex-Warfarin-116348-Rodenticide-Bait/dp/B00OBYM5WM





A year or more supply for 16 bucks. Life insurance not included.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I could take baby aspirin for a blood thinner but Big Pharma wants to prescribe me rat poison and then make me come in for blood test every month......


Holy shit, lol. You are fucking lost.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> USA, never heard of warfarin?


never heard an american speak like you do, try sgsin foreigner


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

*Raytheon requires U.S. workers get COVID-19 vaccination*








Raytheon requires U.S. workers get COVID-19 vaccination


Raytheon, the maker of Tomahawk missiles, will require all U.S. employees to have a COVID-19 vaccination, the company said in a Wednesday statement.




www.reuters.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 15, 2021)

Blue Jackets drop assistant coach who won't get vaccinated - Sportsnet.ca









Blue Jackets drop assistant coach who won't get vaccinated


The Columbus Blue Jackets said Monday that the team has replaced an assistant coach who declined to get a COVID-19 vaccination.




www.sportsnet.ca


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 15, 2021)

I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 15, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.




Up yours


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


tldr, except for the first line.

Covid has terrible side effects. Just saying. If you don't get vaccinated, you will get covid. 30% have long haul covid, which sucks., or more accurately put, one of the side effects is sucking wind. 

I think you know that, though. So, why did you write that post?


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Up yours


 So you are saying you don't have the mental capacity to dispute anything I said. Gotcha!


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> tldr, except for the first line.
> 
> Covid has terrible side effects. Just saying. If you don't get vaccinated, you will get covid. 30% have long haul covid, which sucks., or more accurately put, one of the side effects is sucking wind.
> 
> I think you know that, though. So, why did you write that post?


I wrote it because I am awake and bored and felt like sharing an honest opinion. Why do you care if you didn't even read it? 
What makes you sure I'm going to get it? I have yet to get it and I've intentionally gone out without a mask and will continue to so.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 15, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> So you are saying you don't have the mental capacity to dispute anything I said. Gotcha!


No, I'm simply saying "up yours"

I've no desire whatsoever to bandy words with the likes of you


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> No, I'm simply saying "up yours"
> 
> I've no desire whatsoever to bandy words with the likes of you


Thats because you can't have an honest discussion without being blinded by left and right politics. I can already tell you hate capitalism, the 2nd amendment, support socialism, and want to force everyone with a different view to subject to your skewed vision of what America should be. I can bet based off your name that you are probably lazy and your weed if you grow any is a reflection of that. But I digress. You refuse have an honest discussion without getting butt hurt and resort to belittiling anyone with an opinion different than you. That shows that you are not a leader but just another sheep in the herd.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Thats because you can't have an honest discussion without being blinded by left and right politics. I can already tell you hate capitalism, the 2nd amendment, support socialism, and want to force everyone with a different view to subject to your skewed vision of what America should be. I can bet based off your name that you are probably lazy and your weed if you grow any is a reflection of that. But I digress. You refuse have an honest discussion without getting butt hurt and resort to belittiling anyone with an opinion different than you. That shows that you are not a leader but just another sheep in the herd.


drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we lock them up for being a menace to society. Un vaxed are the new drunk drivers.....lock them up


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we lock them up for being a menace to society. Un vaxed are the new drunk drivers.....lock them up


Your logic makes no sense. Also what are you afraid of if you have the vax? Still waiting to hear a valid argument on that.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I wrote it because I am awake and bored and felt like sharing an honest opinion. Why do you care if you didn't even read it?
> What makes you sure I'm going to get it? I have yet to get it and I've intentionally gone out without a mask and will continue to so.


The first line of your wall of text was not bad. It contained a perfectly good topic of debate all by itself. We can get to the rest of it later.

The premise of letting yourself become infected with Covid instead of vaccination is what I was addressing. Whose stupid idea was that?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Your logic makes no sense. Also what are you afraid of if you have the vax? Still waiting to hear a valid argument on that.


you.... the unvaxed plague rats...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


you don't wanna get vaccinated, fine...you don't need the great text wall of china to make a point...we don't need to know which weird personal fear it triggers for you at this point, just go ahead and become another one of the 92%....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Thats because you can't have an honest discussion without being blinded by left and right politics. I can already tell you hate capitalism, the 2nd amendment, support socialism, and want to force everyone with a different view to subject to your skewed vision of what America should be. I can bet based off your name that you are probably lazy and your weed if you grow any is a reflection of that. But I digress. You refuse have an honest discussion without getting butt hurt and resort to belittiling anyone with an opinion different than you. That shows that you are not a leader but just another sheep in the herd.


it shows that we're tired of hearing scared children make excuses to act irresponsibly any longer. you're an irresponsible fuck with no empathy for anyone, just admit it and own being a douchebag....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Your logic makes no sense. Also what are you afraid of if you have the vax? Still waiting to hear a valid argument on that.


the unvaccinated are a breeding ground for new variants, and they are much more likely to infect those at risk, like children too young to get the vaccine, the immuno-compromised, and the elderly


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

“My body my choice” is not a movement and should not be dignified with that term. “Movement” implies valuable political consequence. All we see here is pure selfishness, since the stated attitude is seriously out of step with the reality of this virus. 

Stubborn refusal of facts is never to be confused with patriotism. With its power to make the pandemic worse, it is more akin to treason than anything a citizen can do.

Antivaxers are traitors without a redeeming motive.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 16, 2021)

1 gram of virus brought humanity to it's fuckn knees.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


Just another sad unfortunate soul sock account making an emotional decision base on conspiracy theories rather than factual data because you're intellectually, emotionally, and spiritually lazy.

BTW, viruses do not care about your political leanings.

And lets get one thing straight -you're not a conspiracy theorist because you see something others have failed to notice and surmise. Nope. You're a conspiracy theorist because you want the benefit and the "appearance" of having knowledge and understanding - with precisely NONE of the effort.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 16, 2021)

Does your mask work? Does your "vaccine" work? If it does, stop worrying about everyone else and live your life. Btw neither one work.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> So you are saying you don't have the mental capacity to dispute anything I said. Gotcha!


Nobody's going to bother reading your pathetic wall of text. It's ignorants like you that are the reason we are still struggling to get Covid under control.

You sound like a typical trumptard. You promote garbage treatments like ivermectin. You can't form a paragraph, etc... You blame the government when the problem is people like you. Yes people like you. YOU are the problem. You and others like you running around unvaccinated spreading a virus that we should have had under control a year ago.

Your complete and total ignorance is on display as you brag about traveling the country unvaccinated and not wearing a mask. America would be better off without people like you. People like you that believe in conspiracy theories over science are the worst of America. Please leave. We don't need you here.

Now eat your horse pills, gargle with bleach, and go back to your qanon websites like infowars where you belong.

By the way:









Paragraphs Lesson for Kids - Video & Lesson Transcript | Study.com


Learn about paragraphs and how a collection of sentences can be arranged to present cohesive information. Discover the types of sentences used, how...




study.com


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


You have been brainwashed at best man.

Nice scree though. Shame about your restaurant going under. How long were you in business for?



GOT420 said:


> I wrote it because I am awake and bored and felt like sharing an honest opinion. Why do you care if you didn't even read it?
> What makes you sure I'm going to get it? I have yet to get it and I've intentionally gone out without a mask and will continue to so.


So you then are actively trying to harm others?

That is pretty shitty. You should really try to figure that one out.


GOT420 said:


> Thats because you can't have an honest discussion without being blinded by left and right politics. I can already tell you hate capitalism, the 2nd amendment, support socialism, and want to force everyone with a different view to subject to your skewed vision of what America should be. I can bet based off your name that you are probably lazy and your weed if you grow any is a reflection of that. But I digress. You refuse have an honest discussion without getting butt hurt and resort to belittiling anyone with an opinion different than you. That shows that you are not a leader but just another sheep in the herd.


Id point out that you were the one that made it about politics.

Well or at least the people who programmed you to make it about politics did.

If I was you, I would be more pissed about Trump's shit handling of this pandemic from the start when we had the chance to stop it in it's tracks.



GOT420 said:


> Your logic makes no sense. Also what are you afraid of if you have the vax? Still waiting to hear a valid argument on that.


Because of the people who are far more likely to catch the virus (unvaccinated) walking around maskless spreading it, are a serious danger to kids and people who are dealing with shit like cancer.



JonathanT said:


> Does your mask work? Does your "vaccine" work? If it does, stop worrying about everyone else and live your life. Btw neither one work.


Well then by your logic, it would be great if the death cultists would stay away from school board meetings and coughing on everyone else like radicalized terrorists. Those are the ones forcing themselves into everyone else lives, not the people asking others to follow the rules during a pandemic by wearing a mask and getting the highly effective and safe vaccine that protects everyone around you against a very dangerous virus.


It is amazing how these death cult Karens all sound identical.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Does your mask work? Does your "vaccine" work? If it does, stop worrying about everyone else and live your life. Btw neither one work.


Agreed. If they trust it then they have nothing to be afraid of. I don't have these people claiming that people without the flu shot should be thrown in jail either. You other haters need to apply your skewed logic equally.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 16, 2021)

If you're scared, wear goggles also. Eyes are a mucous membrane. No biohazard bins for scary, virus laden masks?


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> You have been brainwashed at best man.
> 
> Nice scree though. Shame about your restaurant going under. How long were you in business for?
> 
> ...


Was in business for nearly 5 years. I haven't had the vaccine because I trust my body and I have yet to get covid. So I'm not giving nor have I given it to anyone. I wish people would stop being childish about it and stop demanding people put something into their body that isn't 100% proven to work. Have you had the flu shot lately? Me neither. 
I wasnt promoting ivermectin. It's just a discussion about it and how big pharma is completely dismissive of its own studies on it and how more than likely they are motivated by the billions the gov has been shelling out for the vaccine that isn't proven to be effective.
I'm pretty pissed how two weeks to slow the spread has turned into nearly 2 years. It's not a way to live life and seems like it's intentional because small businesses can't keep holding on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Does your mask work? Does your "vaccine" work? If it does, stop worrying about everyone else and live your life. Btw neither one work.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> If you're scared, wear goggles also. Eyes are a mucous membrane. No biohazard bins for scary, virus laden masks?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Was in business for nearly 5 years. I haven't had the vaccine because I trust my body and I have yet to get covid. So I'm not giving nor have I given it to anyone. I wish people would stop being childish about it and stop demanding people put something into their body that isn't 100% proven to work. Have you had the flu shot lately? Me neither.
> I wasnt promoting ivermectin. It's just a discussion about it and how big pharma is completely dismissive of its own studies on it and how more than likely they are motivated by the billions the gov has been shelling out for the vaccine that isn't proven to be effective.
> I'm pretty pissed how two weeks to slow the spread has turned into nearly 2 years. It's not a way to live life and seems like it's intentional because small businesses can't keep holding on.


Hey jenious, google the word “asymptomatic”.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Was in business for nearly 5 years. I haven't had the vaccine because I trust my body and I have yet to get covid. So I'm not giving nor have I given it to anyone. I wish people would stop being childish about it and stop demanding people put something into their body that isn't 100% proven to work. Have you had the flu shot lately? Me neither.
> I wasnt promoting ivermectin. It's just a discussion about it and how big pharma is completely dismissive of its own studies on it and how more than likely they are motivated by the billions the gov has been shelling out for the vaccine that isn't proven to be effective.
> I'm pretty pissed how two weeks to slow the spread has turned into nearly 2 years. It's not a way to live life and seems like it's intentional because small businesses can't keep holding on.


Whose demanding it be given to others?

Nobody, what they are doing is saying that they need it to work at their businesses. Nobody is forcing the vaccine onto people. As always your body your choice. But that doesn't mean that people have to accept all the lying bullshit that is being spammed by death cultists as reality when it is not.

That is the trick that the propagandists have used to turn people into anti vaccine snowflakes.

Again though sorry about your restaurant going under, that sucks man. 

I agree about how the pandemic has been dragged out by idiots.

All the hundreds of thousands of needless deaths due to the utter lack of ability to lead us during this pandemic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


Cool story. What got you hooked on meth?


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 16, 2021)

Lemmings


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Lemmings


The idiots killing themselves because they are afraid of a vaccine?

Agreed.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Whose demanding it be given to others?
> 
> Nobody, what they are doing is saying that they need it to work at their businesses. Nobody is forcing the vaccine onto people. As always your body your choice. But that doesn't mean that people have to accept all the lying bullshit that is being spammed by death cultists as reality when it is not.
> 
> ...


Forcing employees to get a shot is discrimination. Plain and simple. If I get covid from someone I'm not going to blame then or be mad at them unless they were aware.

I've had multiple test and all have been negative. So I'm no super spreader.

You can't rule a free country by requiring people to put an experimental vaccine into their bodies. People tend to push back when being told they have no choice. And yes having companies require it as a term of employment when people have been doing their jobs for years is unjust and despicable. Biden said his patience is wearing thin. Those sound like fighting words to me.

Australia is in the process of building concentration camps and we all know how that worked out last time. You can't blame this on the unvaxed if they don't get sick and don't spread it. You blindly assume we are all walking covid zombies that want to kill people. That's not the case. People that demand others take it or be treated as sub human are not compassionate or understanding people. Most of them would have made good lil Nazi soldiers back in the day. Just shut up and do what you are told. I simply do not trust the "facts" on a rushed vaccine and don't trust any of our corrupt politicians.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Lemmings


all of the GOP leaders and pundits have been vaxxed from Trump to Hannity to Tucker to Alex Jones

their un-vaxxed followers would be the lemmings.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey jenious, google the word “asymptomatic”.


"Genius" .... jenious.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> "Genius" .... jenious.


No shit, jenious.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Thats because you can't have an honest discussion without being blinded by left and right politics. I can already tell you hate capitalism, the 2nd amendment, support socialism, and want to force everyone with a different view to subject to your skewed vision of what America should be. I can bet based off your name that you are probably lazy and your weed if you grow any is a reflection of that. But I digress. You refuse have an honest discussion without getting butt hurt and resort to belittiling anyone with an opinion different than you. That shows that you are not a leader but just another sheep in the herd.


That first sentence, followed by the rest of the paragraph, is hilarious.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Whose demanding it be given to others?
> 
> Nobody, what they are doing is saying that they need it to work at their businesses. Nobody is forcing the vaccine onto people. As always your body your choice. But that doesn't mean that people have to accept all the lying bullshit that is being spammed by death cultists as reality when it is not.
> 
> ...


Umm, people are being fired or told to quit for not getting the vax. Where you been?

Who was it that said they would not trust any vax during Trump's term and then when they got elected are now demanding you get the jab?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

Sorry dude, yall thought businesses should be allowed to not bake gay cakes. Turns out that the pro vaccine crowd are the customers they want. We don't want to do or frequent a business with anti Vax people. Free markets and all.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

Why would I want to buy something from someone who insist I get a vaccine? I won't even go to a store that requires a mask....


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Umm, people are being fired or told to quit for not getting the vax. Where you been?
> 
> Who was it that said they would not trust any vax during Trump's term and then when they got elected are now demanding you get the jab?


Exactly. People have a short memory of what these politicians say vs what they do once their party is in power.

And people are getting fired left and right.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Forcing employees to get a shot is discrimination. Plain and simple.


lol no it isn't. You are just being programmed to believe this (at best).

Can an employer send you home for being sick? Or not wearing clothes? That is not discrimination either. Nor is sending someone home who is being a active danger to other employees and customers.



GOT420 said:


> If I get covid from someone I'm not going to blame then or be mad at them unless they were aware.


Good for you?




GOT420 said:


> I've had multiple test and all have been negative. So I'm no super spreader.


At the time you took the test and tested negative sure. But who wants an employee behaving dangerously that inevitably is going to get sick and spread a very dangerous disease. That is not good for the bottom line.

Nobody wants to go somewhere that they are worried about others getting them sick because of their online radicalized death cult talking points.



GOT420 said:


> You can't rule a free country by requiring people to put an experimental vaccine into their bodies.


Nobody is 'ruling' you, and thinking otherwise just makes you a snowflake. And 'experimental is just more propaganda programming language that (at best) you have falling for hard. 

If I was you I would question where you get your information, because they are lying to you.



GOT420 said:


> People tend to push back when being told they have no choice.


Sure, even if they trick themselves into believing the lie that they are being told they have no choice apparently. 



GOT420 said:


> And yes having companies require it as a term of employment when people have been doing their jobs for years is unjust and despicable.


You never followed OSHA guidelines?

I call bullshit if you were a legit business owner.



GOT420 said:


> Biden said his patience is wearing thin. Those sound like fighting words to me.


Yeah because people are sick of the super spreading propagndists turning their flock into a death cult and thinking that is ok.

You all have killed over 600,000 people already with your childish actions. Enough is enough. 



GOT420 said:


> Australia is in the process of building concentration camps and we all know how that worked out last time. You can't blame this on the unvaxed if they don't get sick and don't spread it. You blindly assume we are all walking covid zombies that want to kill people. That's not the case. People that demand others take it or be treated as sub human are not compassionate or understanding people. Most of them would have made good lil Nazi soldiers back in the day. Just shut up and do what you are told. I simply do not trust the "facts" on a rushed vaccine and don't trust any of our corrupt politicians.


Are you Australian? 

I would again actually question what it is that you are reading/listening to man. You have seemingly been radicalized to believe anything and everything fed to you by these propagandists.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Umm, people are being fired or told to quit for not getting the vax. Where you been?
> 
> Who was it that said they would not trust any vax during Trump's term and then when they got elected are now demanding you get the jab?


Nobody dip-shit. They said that they would listen to the scientists and not Trump to tell them when it was safe.

Note all the bullshit that Trump pushed? From Hydroxycholoraquin, bleach, light inside the body, horse shit meds, on and on. All was nonsense snake oil to trick the death cult into becoming radicalized zombies.


GOT420 said:


> Exactly. People have a short memory of what these politicians say vs what they do once their party is in power.
> 
> And people are getting fired left and right.


As they should.

Nobody wants a super spreading nurse coughing on them as they are recovering from surgery. It sucks that these poor people have been conned into believing that they should act like Jehovah Witnesses by propagandist bloggers.

But it was still their choice.



Three Berries said:


> Why would I want to buy something from someone who insist I get a vaccine? I won't even go to a store that requires a mask....


lmao, no shit sherlock, that is how it works. You also (I am guessing) don't go into stores that require you to wear cloths naked either.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Nobody dip-shit. They said that they would listen to the scientists and not Trump to tell them when it was safe.
> 
> Note all the bullshit that Trump pushed? From Hydroxycholoraquin, bleach, light inside the body, horse shit meds, on and on. All was nonsense snake oil to trick the death cult into becoming radicalized zombies.
> 
> ...


You can’t reason with people who are unreasonable. They are too fucking stupid and not worth the effort. 

Poke them with a stick and hope they die soon.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

You have yet to make a valid case. You call us super spreaders yet we have never had it. You say we killed people yet we haven't. You have taken away people's rights to do business. You have taken away people's livelihood. It's all based out of fear and never letting a good crisis go to waste right? You have a flawed sense of how to govern. You cannot govern based off of fear. Grow up and understand that everyone has different health concerns and issues. If you cannot see that then you are radicalized. You would have been a great Nazi soldier.

I get my new from a variety of independent journalist and not from CNN, MSNBC, or Fox. I actually listen to what these politicians are saying and doing and I'm not fan. You are supporting a big government overreach. What do you think if the southern border and the hundreds of thousands of people coming across with covid? Are you pissed that they aren't doing anything about it? I doubt it because you're party is in power.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> You can’t reason with people who are unreasonable. They are too fucking stupid and not worth the effort.
> 
> Poke them with a stick and hope they die soon.


I disagree.

The online radicalization goes both ways. There are people who are programmed to truly believe the spammed lies that are being pushed across every platform online, and are afraid to reach out to the people they could actually trust in real life because all they see is people acting like jerks to one another so much that they stay in their little online bubbles.

That is why until these platforms wake up to the very real danger they cause stop it, I believe that people need to act as a warning label on their posts and hopefully the actual person in a sea of trolls that see it might wake up to what happened to them.

Like Nikki Minaj. I would be willing to bet that the 'friend' of her relative (who according to the scientist that tried to find this case and couldn't) doesn't exist, but was a troll that convinced her relative about the 'dangers of the vaccine' and they being someone who Nikki Minaj trusted when spread that propaganda got amplified to her 22 million followers (who I bet are a large portion of trolls cat fishing her real followers). And then picked up by Tuck-nuts who spread it to his followers, and on and on.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I personally will not take the vaccine and I recommend that nobody should take it until the initial test dummies that got it are not having any cases, symptoms or side effects. With the amount of exposure I've intentionally put myself through over the last two years I have yet to get it. I've been up and down this country, been to bars, beaches, restaurants, clubs, and work in an enclosed facility with 25 other people, and I still share my joints and bongs with my friends. I've refuse to wear a mask unless one is provided and sometimes I simply leave the business and take my money elsewhere. Covid has been the crisis these lefties all over the world have been waiting for to grab power. If you are blinded by partisan politics vs reality then you are just another blind sheep in the herd. It's not a vaccine. Vaccines protect you from getting whatever it is designed to prevent you from getting. The fact that fully vaccinated people that have had 3 shots are still getting it and being hospitalized and dying shows me that it simply is not effective. The fact that mandates by public companies are supported by the current administration tells you that they really don't care about the "my body my choice" movement either. Yes I am bitter about this whole situation because I lost my livelihood as a restaurant owner. I had to shut down permanently because the gov kept things closed for an extended period of time and I didn't have the financial backing to take that big of a hit for that long. I've had to move and make a sudden career change. Dr Fauci said in 2017 at a speech in Georgetown that Trump would have a surprise breakout....and what do ya know...we did have bigger than expected breakout that was funded by the NIH in Wuhan. Also Ivermectin has proven to work even as a preventative. Its been administered 4 billion times around the world. But big pharma is deeply connected with corrupt politics and media, so they are telling you its bad and its a horse dewormer because theres no money to be made with it since there is no patent. The emergency vaccine authorization legally could have not been pushed through if there is a current drug on the market that works. And big pharma wants those billions that the gov was willing to dish out so they burried all the studies and claimed that theres not enough evidence that it works. So I don't trust the government, I don't trust nor do I want to do business with businesses and people that force their employees to get a vaccine. I can't wait to see how many lawsuits and court cases that are going to be filed in the coming months/years. I wish I were a lawyer because I would turn my full focus to suing local governments and businesses that are requiring this vaccine that is proven not to fully work. So say what you guys/gals want, but you don't get to have any say so about who should get the vaccine or why. Every single person has a different body, immune system and different ailments. Its not fair nor should it be legal to segregate or discriminate based on being vaxed or not. If you are afraid to get the virus and have a compromised immune system then stay home, wear a mask while driving and keep ordering from Amazon. I however will be standing with all my unvaxed friends until there is solid proof with solid facts from reliable sources. Until then I'm going to keep living my life mask free and spend my dollars with local businesses that stand up against this bs governemt overreach.


Im sure your boyfriend, who is also retarded, supports your decision


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Im sure your boyfriend, who is also retarded, supports your decision


Lmao here we go with the rational discussion....


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You have yet to make a valid case. You call us super spreaders yet we have never had it. You say we killed people yet we haven't. You have taken away people's rights to do business. You have taken away people's livelihood. It's all based out of fear and never letting a good crisis go to waste right? You have a flawed sense of how to govern. You cannot govern based off of fear. Grow up and understand that everyone has different health concerns and issues. If you cannot see that then you are radicalized. You would have been a great Nazi soldier.


Whose 'we'?

You keep saying I would be the nazi, I call bullshit and point to you being brainwashed into believing the propaganda, which is why you would be the one more likely to become one. 

Nobody is forcing anything on you. You are just too blind to understand that.



GOT420 said:


> I get my new from a variety of independent journalist and not from CNN, MSNBC, or Fox. I actually listen to what these politicians are saying and doing and I'm not fan. You are supporting a big government overreach. What do you think if the southern border and the hundreds of thousands of people coming across with covid? Are you pissed that they aren't doing anything about it? I doubt it because you're party is in power.


lmao you have a really nice way to say bloggers who have no accountability when they lie to you.

If I was you I would check anything you think you know with AP news. Because you are spouting nonsense.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Agreed. If they trust it then they have nothing to be afraid of. I don't have these people claiming that people without the flu shot should be thrown in jail either. You other haters need to apply your skewed logic equally.


If you unvaccinated rats applied your skewed logic equally, youd stop going to the hospital once you have a tough time breathing. But that is not what is happening


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

Our Company has over 130 employees. Our CEO sent an e-mail stating that there would be "NO" mandatory vaccinations. She stated that the Federal Government has no authority to overreach states rights. I totally agree. I personally do not fit into the .3% that need the vaccine. I also feel that if you have a compromised immune system,, then a discussion with your doctor is in order to see if you are able to safely do so.

On a side note: Hello all you rollitup rejects, its been awhile and I sincerely hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Our Company has over 130 employees. Our CEO sent an e-mail stating that there would be "NO" mandatory vaccinations. She stated that the Federal Government has no authority to overreach states rights. I totally agree. I personally do not fit into the .3% that need the vaccine. I also feel that if you have a compromised immune system,, then a discussion with your doctor is in order to see if you are able to safely do so.
> 
> On a side note: Hello all you rollitup rejects, its been awhile and I sincerely hope everyone is doing well.


Biden is gonna stick his gigantic cock into your daddy boss's ass until he submits.

Good luck, ASMALLPENIS!


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> If you unvaccinated rats applied your skewed logic equally, youd stop going to the hospital once you have a tough time breathing. But that is not what is happening


You are assuming everyone is going to get it at some point. You say we are the problem. You are the problem. Your thinking and justification is despicable. Just wait till the truck drivers with food and goods stop coming to cities. You will starve and have to flee. That's where we are headed if you keep your stupid mentality and keep electing people that aren't real leaders and stand up against this BS gov overreach. And honestly I think that we should wall of your cities and let you lefties fend for yourself. Then you can regulate and tax yourself to death without it affecting people that disagree with you and your mentality.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Scared of a vaccine, dependent on the whims of your boss - what a small, pathetic way to go through life. Cuck shit


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Our Company has over 130 employees. Our CEO sent an e-mail stating that there would be "NO" mandatory vaccinations. She stated that the Federal Government has no authority to overreach states rights. I totally agree. I personally do not fit into the .3% that need the vaccine. I also feel that if you have a compromised immune system,, then a discussion with your doctor is in order to see if you are able to safely do so.
> 
> On a side note: Hello all you rollitup rejects, its been awhile and I sincerely hope everyone is doing well.


Well said. Lawyers are going to be making a killing off suing the feds and cities.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You are assuming everyone is going to get it at some point. You say we are the problem. You are the problem. Your thinking and justification is despicable. Just wait till the truck drivers with food and goods stop coming to cities. You will starve and have to flee. That's where we are headed if you keep your stupid mentality and keep electing people that aren't real leaders and stand up against this BS gov overreach. And honestly I think that we should wall of your cities and let you lefties fend for yourself. Then you can regulate and tax yourself to death without it affecting people that disagree with you and your mentality.


Im sorry you got brainwashed by some shitty right wing disinformation but please dont go to the hospital and die when it gets tough to breathe like all your unvaccinated rat buddies who know better than those stupid doctors


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Well said. Lawyers are going to be making a killing off suing the feds and cities.


They're gonna lose. Supreme court backs vaccine mandates, its not even close


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Scared of a vaccine, dependent on the whims of your boss - what a small, pathetic way to go through life. Cuck shit


You are the cuck that wants us to "get in line" because you are eating up the BS they are spoon feeding you and thinking everyone is a threat. Your thought process is the real threat. Just let people live their lives. Survival of the fittest baby!


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> They're gonna lose. Supreme court backs vaccine mandates, its not even close


Not really they haven't had a real case yet. They want this sorted out at the lower courts before they hear it. Also why do you think they want to rid the filibuster? They want to pack the courts in their favor and then use the courts to back up the feds. They will come for your guns, business and property at that point as well as force the jab. They want to take away our freedoms so they can have more power and pull to do stupid shit with no blowback. Australians don't have many guns so there's no pushback on things yet.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

Good to see Uncle Buck is still the same. I don't live ln fear Buck, unlike yourself. I am very comfortable in my skin, you should try it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You are the cuck that wants us to "get in line" because you are eating up the BS they are spoon feeding you and thinking everyone is a threat. Your thought process is the real threat. Just let people live their lives. Survival of the fittest baby!


You will get in line, or else. Its already happening!

"No youre the cuck!" Hahahahaha good one


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Or else what? You don't think people will fight back? You havent seen a real a real protest with the big guns yet. That's why they keep banning people on social media. They don't want people that will use guns to rid the system of corruption to have the the ability to organize and push back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Good to see Uncle Buck is still the same. I don't live ln fear Buck, unlike yourself. I am very comfortable in my skin, you should try it.


Sounds like you live under your boss's thumb, and now joe bidens

Do you let them mow your lawn and bang your wife too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Or else what? You don't think people will fight back? You havent seen a real a real protest with the big guns yet. That's why they keep banning people on social media. They don't want people that will use guns to rid the system of corruption to have the the ability to organize and push back.


You pussies wont fight. Youll get vaccinated so you can go out to the cheesecake factory again


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You pussies wont fight. Youll get vaccinated so you can go out to the cheesecake factory again


Lol y'all gonna fuck around and find out if y'all keep it up.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Lmao here we go with the rational discussion....


If you want rational discussion dont disqualify yourself at square 1 by leading with annoyingly familiar Big Lie propaganda.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

Fight? What's to fight Buck? You do what sheeple do and the rest of us will choose according to facts. 

On a side note, does anyone have some snowshoes I can borrow, Bucky is causing drifts with all that snow and making it difficult to navigate


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Or else what? You don't think people will fight back? You havent seen a real a real protest with the big guns yet. That's why they keep banning people on social media. They don't want people that will use guns to rid the system of corruption to have the the ability to organize and push back.


The only people brandishing weapons in the past year have been far-right dishonesty zombies such as you. It would be interesting to see just how fast the pros will roll them up if they choose to.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Our Company has over 130 employees. Our CEO sent an e-mail stating that there would be "NO" mandatory vaccinations. She stated that the Federal Government has no authority to overreach states rights. I totally agree. I personally do not fit into the .3% that need the vaccine. I also feel that if you have a compromised immune system,, then a discussion with your doctor is in order to see if you are able to safely do so.
> 
> On a side note: Hello all you rollitup rejects, its been awhile and I sincerely hope everyone is doing well.


Hello to you too.

As for the workplace you are in, that is a great example of why all the snowflakes pretending like someone is going to 'force' them to take a vaccine is full of shit thank you.



ASMALLVOICE said:


> Good to see Uncle Buck is still the same. I don't live ln fear Buck, unlike yourself. I am very comfortable in my skin, you should try it.


lol at the 'living in fear' nonsense that is being used to radicalize people into being unsafe when there is a highly effective and safe vaccine available.

It is like someone saying they are not afraid of mumps.


GOT420 said:


> Or else what? You don't think people will fight back? You havent seen a real a real protest with the big guns yet. That's why they keep banning people on social media. They don't want people that will use guns to rid the system of corruption to have the the ability to organize and push back.


Please, a bunch of radicalized idiots that couldn't even overcome 500 cops when they had the president of the United States of America rolling out the red carpet for them getting themselves banned for pushing propaganda that they are too stupid to realize that they are being fed?

It is sad that clowns think that trolls are reality and go all Karen in the real world when they are told that it is not.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> If you want rational discussion dont disqualify yourself at square 1 by leading with annoyingly familiar Big Lie propaganda.


Nothing I said was a big lie or propaganda. Tell me how anything I said was propaganda. That I don't trust the vaccine nor do I want it because all the agencies have lied with their stats? The fact that they have counted motor cycle accidents as covid deaths. The fact that they sent sick people to nursing homes knowing people would die and covered it up. The fact that they funded the Wuhan lab. The fact that Fauci has been flip flopping at every turn. The fact that he stated in 2017 that Trump would have a surprise outbreak at a Georgetown speech. The fact that they are segregating people and forcing businesses to close. The fact that Peloci was caught at a hair salon after forcing them to close. The fact that Newsome was caught at a restaurant not social distancing and not wearing a mask while forcing most restaurant to stay closed. Hillary is on record saying that if we can't take your guns legislatively then we will do so through the courts. Even Beto said hell yes we will take your AR 15. The fact that they have shaddowbanned people and lie to Congress about it. The fact that Google changes search results to favor certain candidates. Please tell me. What big propaganda lie have I said?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Lol y'all gonna fuck around and find out if y'all keep it up.


Hey internet badass, how come you have a nine year old account but made your first post a couple weeks ago? 

Do you type the weak passwords into these dead accounts yourself or does your job provide you with a list of accounts and passwords? I'll bet you a case of Hawthorn bath oil it is the latter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Lol y'all gonna fuck around and find out if y'all keep it up.


Ill find out you got vaccinated


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nothing I said was a big lie or propaganda. Tell me how anything I said was propaganda. That I don't trust the vaccine nor do I want it because all the agencies have lied with their stats? The fact that they have counted motor cycle accidents as covid deaths. The fact that they sent sick people to nursing homes knowing people would die and covered it up. The fact that they funded the Wuhan lab. The fact that Fauci has been flip flopping at every turn. The fact that he stated in 2017 that Trump would have a surprise outbreak at a Georgetown speech. The fact that they are segregating people and forcing businesses to close. The fact that Peloci was caught at a hair salon after forcing them to close. The fact that Newsome was caught at a restaurant not social distancing and not wearing a mask while forcing most restaurant to stay closed. Hillary is on record saying that if we can't take your guns legislatively then we will do so through the courts. Even Beto said hell yes we will take your AR 15. The fact that they have shaddowbanned people and lie to Congress about it. The fact that Google changes search results to favor certain candidates. Please tell me. What big propaganda lie have I said?


“Forcing people to get the shot would be discrimination.”
That right there is a twofer.
1) false
2) insinuates that the saner half of our voting populace is driving a far-right agenda. This is being projected on us by the actual far right who align with That Man. You are propagating corrosive untruth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Fight? What's to fight Buck? You do what sheeple do and the rest of us will choose according to facts.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have some snowshoes I can borrow, Bucky is causing drifts with all that snow and making it difficult to navigate


Good luck with your boss


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

70% of the us adult population already vaccinated and more getting vaccinated every day and these brainwashed losers think they stand a chance


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> “Forcing people to get the shot would be discrimination.”
> That right there is a twofer.
> 1) false
> 2) insinuates that the saner half of our voting populace is driving a far-right agenda. This is being projected on us by the actual far right who align with That Man. You are propagating corrosive untruth.


Please tell me what was untrue about what I just stated.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Please tell me what was untrue about what I just stated.


Where do you get your disinformation from?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nothing I said was a big lie or propaganda. Tell me how anything I said was propaganda. That I don't trust the vaccine nor do I want it because all the agencies have lied with their stats? The fact that they have counted motor cycle accidents as covid deaths. The fact that they sent sick people to nursing homes knowing people would die and covered it up. The fact that they funded the Wuhan lab. The fact that Fauci has been flip flopping at every turn. The fact that he stated in 2017 that Trump would have a surprise outbreak at a Georgetown speech. The fact that they are segregating people and forcing businesses to close. The fact that Peloci was caught at a hair salon after forcing them to close. The fact that Newsome was caught at a restaurant not social distancing and not wearing a mask while forcing most restaurant to stay closed. Hillary is on record saying that if we can't take your guns legislatively then we will do so through the courts. Even Beto said hell yes we will take your AR 15. The fact that they have shaddowbanned people and lie to Congress about it. The fact that Google changes search results to favor certain candidates. Please tell me. What big propaganda lie have I said?


lol you are so down the rabbit hole it is impossible to tell if you are just another paid propaganda death cult troll or someone who is radicalized themselves into thinking that what the paid death cult trolls have spammed you is real.

Can you even say something real that is not another bullshit talking point of the right wing?



ASMALLVOICE said:


> Fight? What's to fight Buck? You do what sheeple do and the rest of us will choose according to facts.
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have some snowshoes I can borrow, Bucky is causing drifts with all that snow and making it difficult to navigate







GOT420 said:


> Please tell me what was untrue about what I just stated.


You keep lying by saying anyone is forcing you to get vaccinated. They are not.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nothing I said was a big lie or propaganda. Tell me how anything I said was propaganda. That I don't trust the vaccine nor do I want it because all the agencies have lied with their stats? The fact that they have counted motor cycle accidents as covid deaths. The fact that they sent sick people to nursing homes knowing people would die and covered it up. The fact that they funded the Wuhan lab. The fact that Fauci has been flip flopping at every turn. The fact that he stated in 2017 that Trump would have a surprise outbreak at a Georgetown speech. The fact that they are segregating people and forcing businesses to close. The fact that Peloci was caught at a hair salon after forcing them to close. The fact that Newsome was caught at a restaurant not social distancing and not wearing a mask while forcing most restaurant to stay closed. Hillary is on record saying that if we can't take your guns legislatively then we will do so through the courts. Even Beto said hell yes we will take your AR 15. The fact that they have shaddowbanned people and lie to Congress about it. The fact that Google changes search results to favor certain candidates. Please tell me. What big propaganda lie have I said?


CDC does not count the vaccinated deaths or adverse reactions until 14 days after the jab. So they have a two week window for you to survive before you are counted in the VERAS system.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Please tell me what was untrue about what I just stated.


I just did.

Sound public health policy is not discriminatory even if you advance the ridiculous argument that it is an assault on personal liberty. That is false and dishonest. It is also in lockstep with the entire Maga/Q delusion that is rotting the GOP from inside. Your propagation of these lies is seditious.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

If you want the vaccine, get it. I don't want it, so I'm not getting it. If it did anything for me I might consider it. 

If I don't get it, I can still catch it, still spread it and might (doubtful) get really sick.

If I do get it, I can still catch it, still spread it and get sick, but now, there is an added chance (albeit very slight) that there could be an adverse reaction to the vaccine.

The math just simply does not make it worth the risk for myself, simple as that. 

On a side note: What would happen to me if I got the vaccine and had a severe reaction and it rendered me unable to work, that is not a burden I will take on myself. My company or some entity will have to compensate me (heavily) should that occur ( Yes, even if it meant getting personal against an individual or group of people ) 

Like I said earlier, this virus has a 99.7% survival rate, if you think your ass is in trouble with that figure, get the vaccine. I'm not anti-vaccine, just an educated consumer that has no need for it, just like the flu shot. 

Wayyyyyy to much misinformation from everywhere to just assume its ok to just "take the jab"


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol you are so down the rabbit hole it is impossible to tell if you are just another paid propaganda death cult troll or someone who is radicalized themselves into thinking that what the paid death cult trolls have spammed you is real.
> 
> Can you even say something real that is not another bullshit talking point of the right wing?
> 
> ...


You can quit your job is the option some are giving. But to say people are not be force is out right BS.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> CDC does not count the vaccinated deaths or adverse reactions until 14 days after the jab.


200 million plus administered already and next to no side effects 

Cuck


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> 70% of the us adult population already vaccinated and more getting vaccinated every day and these brainwashed losers think they stand a chance


L


UncleBuck said:


> Where do you get your disinformation from?


The burden of disproof is on you to disprove anything I have stated.


Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey internet badass, how come you have a nine year old account but made your first post a couple weeks ago?
> 
> Do you type the weak passwords into these dead accounts yourself or does your job provide you with a list of accounts and passwords? I'll bet you a case of Hawthorn bath oil it is the latter.
> 
> View attachment 4988360


Lmao, that was kind of funny. Pre pandemic I lived in a state where it was highly criminalized. So I did not post in order to protect myself. I moved to a legal state after the pandemic so now idgaf. I've used this site as a resource and tool for learning over the years before instagram was big.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You can quit your job is the option some are giving. But to say people are not be force is out right BS.


Your thinking is severely flawed. There are nurses that haven't had it, that get tested on the reg and now they are bing asked to vaccinate or get terminated. That is essentially being forced to take it in order to keep your job.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Good luck with your boss


Snowshoes!!!! , what about the snowshoes?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> If you want the vaccine, get it. I don't want it, so I'm not getting it. If it did anything for me I might consider it.
> 
> If I don't get it, I can still catch it, still spread it and might (doubtful) get really sick.
> 
> ...


Youre uneducated and scared

You havent said anything that a dozen dead conservative radio talk show hosts havent already said

Youll get vaccinated when your boss tells you to, weakling


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> L
> 
> The burden of disproof is on
> 
> Lmao, that was kind of funny. Pre pandemic I lived in a state where it was highly criminalized. So I did not post in order to protect myself. I moved to a legal state after the pandemic so now idgaf. I've used this site as a resource and tool for learning over the years before instagram was big.


Uh huh. Good thing Kazakhstan liberalized. I don't know how we got by with only your other three dozen accounts.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You can quit your job is the option some are giving. But to say people are not be force is out right BS.


That is still a choice is it not?

Or are you trying to take the choice away from the employer to have as safe of a work environment as possible?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You can quit your job is the option some are giving. But to say people are not be force is out right BS.


Do what your boss says, little guy


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I just did.
> 
> Sound public health policy is not discriminatory even if you advance the ridiculous argument that it is an assault on personal liberty. That is false and dishonest. It is also in lockstep with the entire Maga/Q delusion that is rotting the GOP from inside. Your propagation of these lies is seditious.


Forcing experimental medical procedures on people was outlawed at the Nuremberg trials after the NAZIs did their dirty tricks during WWII. And in the US it is Unconstitutional at the Federal level but States do have the authority to force vaccines.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Forcing experimental medical procedures on people was outlawed at the Nuremberg trials after the NAZIs did their dirty tricks during WWII. And in the US it is Unconstitutional at the Federal level but States do have the authority to force vaccines.


You dont have to worry about our american vaccine mandates, foreigner


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is still a choice is it not?
> 
> Or are you trying to take the choice away from the employer to have as safe of a work environment as possible?


Some choice. OSHA currently sides with the employee to not be vaccinated is this situation.

And how can you say it makes for a safer environment it most of the new cases are from vaccinated people? In fact how can you even say it works? How many booster shots will you need?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Rules for the but not for me right?


Quit your crying loser


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Youre uneducated and scared
> 
> You havent said anything that a dozen dead conservative radio talk show hosts havent already said
> 
> Youll get vaccinated when your boss tells you to, weakling


Look Buck, I know you are a broken spirit and readily gobble up the chances to drag people down to your level and beat them to death with experience. I really hope one day you can look your wife in the face and tell her you're terribly sorry for being such a cuck and that you'll try and get to your therapist at least twice a week now so you can become the man she needs


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Forcing experimental medical procedures on people was outlawed at the Nuremberg trials after the NAZIs did their dirty tricks during WWII. And in the US it is Unconstitutional at the Federal level but States do have the authority to force vaccines.


Sweet nazi troll. Nobody is forcing vaccines on you snowflake.



GOT420 said:


> Rules for the but not for me right?


lol what a cuck you are turning out to be.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You dont have to worry about our american vaccine mandates, foreigner


Why is that?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Forcing experimental medical procedures on people was outlawed at the Nuremberg trials after the NAZIs did their dirty tricks during WWII. And in the US it is Unconstitutional at the Federal level but States do have the authority to force vaccines.


The hinge is “experimental”. The vaccines aren’t. Quote the part of the Constitution that backs your other claim quoted above.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Some choice. OSHA currently sides with the employee to not be vaccinated is this situation.
> 
> And how can you say it makes for a safer environment it most of the new cases are from vaccinated people? In fact how can you even say it works? How many booster shots will you need?


Not a single thing you ever say is true

Why do the unvaccinated rats keep going to the hospital to die? Live by your sword and die by it, losers


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> That is still a choice is it not?
> 
> Or are you trying to take the choice away from the employer to have as safe of a work environment as possible?


Nothing suggest people that are healthy and unvaxed that havent had covid are a risk. If you work in healthcare and you dont get vaxed and you get fired then you have completely lost your livelihood because of this. So yes it is being forced because people have to have jobs to support a family. If you say otherwise then we disagree on a simple fundamental practice and there is no recourse or agreement. Its two different viewpoints and you don't get to demonize people that are completely healthy and don't have covid. They arent spreading it and you are not at risk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Rules for the but not for me right?


Are you an idiot in all your languages?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Look Buck, I know you are a broken spirit and readily gobble up the chances to drag people down to your level and beat them to death with experience. I really hope one day you can look your wife in the face and tell her you're terribly sorry for being such a cuck and that you'll try and get to your therapist at least twice a week now so you can become the man she needs


Gonna be funny when your boss makes you get vaccinated, scared little dupe

Thats when youll start calling it the trump vaccine


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Not a single thing you ever say is true
> 
> Why do the unvaccinated rats keep going to the hospital to die? Live by your sword and die by it, losers


I literally do not know a single person that has gotten the virus and had to have been hospitalized, much less died. Your media programming is hyping this up as fear because they want more gov overreach.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nothing suggest people that are healthy and unvaxed that havent had covid are a risk. If you work in healthcare and you dont get vaxed and you get fired then you have completely lost your livelihood because of this. So yes it is being forced because people have to have jobs to support a family. If you say otherwise then we disagree on a simple fundamental practice and there is no recourse or agreement. Its two different viewpoints and you don't get to demonize people that are completely healthy and don't have covid. They arent spreading it and you are not at risk.


Dennys is hiring but theyll probably make you get vaccinated too


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you an idiot in all your languages?


You are just trying to condemn people into your way of thinking. Thats fine. You can stay at home while the rest of us go about our lives as normal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I literally do not know a single person that has gotten the virus and had to have been hospitalized, much less died. Your media programming is hyping this up as fear because they want more gov overreach.


Well i guess every hospital is lying then because you have a personal anecdote that confirms your fear and brainwashing


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Dennys is hiring but theyll probably make you get vaccinated too


Again, you are using stupid bullying tactics to make you seem smart.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nothing suggest people that are healthy and unvaxed that havent had covid are a risk. If you work in healthcare and you dont get vaxed and you get fired then you have completely lost your livelihood because of this. So yes it is being forced because people have to have jobs to support a family. If you say otherwise then we disagree on a simple fundamental practice and there is no recourse or agreement. Its two different viewpoints and you don't get to demonize people that are completely healthy and don't have covid. They arent spreading it and you are not at risk.


You never answered my question about your claim that Ivermectin isn't patented due to it's being derived from "natural ingredients" when it clearly isn't the case.

Why?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The hinge is “experimental”. The vaccines aren’t. Quote the part of the Constitution that backs your other claim quoted above.


The vaccines are most certainly experimental. The two mRNA vaccines technically are not vaccines but described as experimental medical treatment. Read the data sheets or the FDA approval. Where do you get such drivel?

14th amendment would do for me. But how about you show me where they have the authority?

"At a federal level, the vaccine mandate question is more complicated. With few exceptions, the CRS says there are no laws that allow the federal government to issue a vaccine mandate to the general population. These exceptions include requiring proof of vaccination for immigrants requesting permanent resident status and vaccine mandates for military service members—allowing for certain exemptions. Recently, President Joe Biden ordered federal employees and contractors to attest to getting vaccinated or undergo weekly testing and other safety protocols."






Current constitutional issues related to vaccine mandates | Constitution Center


The Covid-19 delta variant’s spread may force federal and state authorities to re-examine public safety policies related to vaccine requirements. Here is a brief review of the constitutional precedents and laws related to mandates at the federal and state levels.



constitutioncenter.org


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You are just trying to condemn people into your way of thinking. Thats fine. You can stay at home while the rest of us go about our lives as normal.


70% of us are vaccinated already, itll be the other way around as the mandates get stronger


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You never answered my question about your claim that Ivermectin isn't patented due to it's being derived from "natural ingredients" when it clearly isn't the case.
> 
> Why?


Sorry not sorry


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Again, you are using stupid bullying tactics to make you seem smart.


Might makes right. Im right


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Some choice. OSHA currently sides with the employee to not be vaccinated is this situation.
> 
> And how can you say it makes for a safer environment it most of the new cases are from vaccinated people? In fact how can you even say it works? How many booster shots will you need?


So you are bitching about the choice that you have spent pages claiming to not have.

You are so bad at this troll that you are just flat out spam. There is plenty of actual non troll information that you have ignored for the last 177 posts you have made, I am not expecting you to actually not be a troll and try to understand them any time soon.



GOT420 said:


> Nothing suggest people that are healthy and unvaxed that havent had covid are a risk. If you work in healthcare and you dont get vaxed and you get fired then you have completely lost your livelihood because of this. So yes it is being forced because people have to have jobs to support a family. If you say otherwise then we disagree on a simple fundamental practice and there is no recourse or agreement. Its two different viewpoints and you don't get to demonize people that are completely healthy and don't have covid. They arent spreading it and you are not at risk.




1. There is plenty of evidence that healthy unvaccinated people are at serious risk. Our hospitals being flooded with them being a very large bit.

2. You are wrong because people are not being forced to get vaccinated, people still have a choice. But that doesn't mean that the hospital has to be forced to keep people that don't understand the science to be a danger to the sick patients that they are supposed to be caring for.

3. You are wrong that I am 'demonizing' people who are unvaccinated. I am not. I am however pointing out the lies that spamming trolls are pushing that is utter bullshit, that they may or may not have been radicalized into believing is true by propagandists.

4. You are wrong that unvaccinated people are not spreading this. Just ask the dude that died in another state because all of the hospitals were filled up around his home because of thousands of dick heads flooded his city and caused a outbreak of the virus.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You never answered my question about your claim that Ivermectin isn't patented due to it's being derived from "natural ingredients" when it clearly isn't the case.
> 
> Why?


I said Ivermectin isnt under patent anymore and has been administered nearly 4 billion times and there is a ton of research on it and has little to no side effects and does not kill people, I never said that it is derived from natural ingredients.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You are just trying to condemn people into your way of thinking. Thats fine. You can stay at home while the rest of us go about our lives as normal.


And the people who Typhoid Mary killed weren't _forced _to eat her food.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I said Ivermectin isnt under patent anymore and has been administered nearly 4 billion times and there is a ton of research on it and has little to no side effects and does not kill people, I never said that it is derived from natural ingredients.


You shitting out worms yet, horse boy


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccines are most certainly experimental. The two mRNA vaccines technically are not vaccines but described as experimental medical treatment. Read the data sheets or the FDA approval. Where do you get such drivel?
> 
> 14th amendment would do for me. But how about you show me where they have the authority?
> 
> ...


The link does not quote the Constitution. It immediately goes to SC decisions, which are not the Constitution. Do you even know when youre lying?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I said Ivermectin isnt under patent anymore and has been administered nearly 4 billion times and there is a ton of research on it and has little to no side effects and does not kill people, I never said that it is derived from natural ingredients.


And it is also prescribed by doctors for actually useful reasons.

Like Scabbies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I said Ivermectin isnt under patent anymore and has been administered nearly 4 billion times and there is a ton of research on it and has little to no side effects and does not kill people, I never said that it is derived from natural ingredients.


You never answered my question about whether it was safe for my pregnant wife.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So you are bitching about the choice that you have spent pages claiming to not have.
> 
> You are so bad at this troll that you are just flat out spam. There is plenty of actual non troll information that you have ignored for the last 177 posts you have made, I am not expecting you to actually not be a troll and try to understand them any time soon.
> 
> ...


Your number 4 point is flat wrong and has been proven false.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2021/09/15/fact-check-oklahoma-hospitals-not-backed-up-ivermectin-cases/8271014002/

1. It is their choice to be at risk. Hell even the first people that got covid before there was a vaccine have a immune system with antibodies that are 10-13 times more effective than the vaccine. They don't need the shot because they have natural immunity.

2. Being told you have one option is not a choice. It is an ultimatum and coercion. That is just wrong and immoral.

3. You have yet to back up anything you have said and you have not disproved anything I have stated. You just insult me and say I'm stupid and promoting propaganda when I have done nothing but lay out facts that you cant disprove.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You never answered my question about whether it was safe for my pregnant wife.


Do your own research and talk to a doctor. I don't know her medical history nor do I care to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I'm stupid and promoting propaganda


crying a lot too


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Do your own research and talk to a doctor. I don't know her medical history nor do I care to.


Doctor will say get vaccinated horse boy


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Your number 4 point is flat wrong and has been proven false.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2021/09/15/fact-check-oklahoma-hospitals-not-backed-up-ivermectin-cases/8271014002/
> 
> 1. It is their choice to be at risk. Hell even the first people that got covid before there was a vaccine have a immune system with antibodies that are 10-13 times more effective than the vaccine. They don't need the shot because they have natural immunity.


Please quote your sources so we can demonstrate that they are based on a kindergartener's understanding of statistics.



GOT420 said:


> 2. Being told you have one option is not a choice. It is an ultimatum and coercion. That is just wrong and immoral.



You have several options other than a vaccine. Testing, self isolation, illness and death.



GOT420 said:


> 3. You have yet to back up anything you have said and you have not disproved anything I have stated. You just insult me and say I'm stupid and promoting propaganda when I have done nothing but lay out facts that you cant disprove.


You have proved nothing. Your sources are poor and as wrong as you are. Quoting them has proven that you are another idiot or a liar, probably both.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Do your own research and talk to a doctor. I don't know her medical history nor do I care to.


We did. The doctor said that Ivermectin has no proven therapeutic use against Covid. He must be lying, right?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Your number 4 point is flat wrong and has been proven false.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2021/09/15/fact-check-oklahoma-hospitals-not-backed-up-ivermectin-cases/8271014002/


Funny you are posting something saying that the propaganda about hospitals flooding with the horse shit medication cases, like that means anything about the virus cases. More second level trolling bullshit by the death cult spammers.



>


The truthiness of the spam may make people feel superior when they push it like they are right about something that they are not. But it is bullshit, you are just lying and pretending like you are not. But it is still you lying.



GOT420 said:


> 1. It is their choice to be at risk. Hell even the first people that got covid before there was a vaccine have a immune system with antibodies that are 10-13 times more effective than the vaccine. They don't need the shot because they have natural immunity.


Right, their choice. That nobody is taking away from them. 

But you are flat out wrong about the rest of your regurgitated propaganda. Unvaccinated people who have gotten the virus are still at least 200% more likely to end up getting sick from the virus once again than fully vaccinated people.



GOT420 said:


> 2. Being told you have one option is not a choice. It is an ultimatum and coercion. That is just wrong and immoral.


Nope it is still a choice. You are wrong. Business owners have the right to put conditions on their employees all the time. Snow flaking about this because you are radicalized into being unsafe during a pandemic doesn't change the fact that you still have the choice to be an idiot.



GOT420 said:


> 3. You have yet to back up anything you have said and you have not disproved anything I have stated. You just insult me and say I'm stupid and promoting propaganda when I have done nothing but lay out facts that you cant disprove.


lmao, love when new accounts that are indistinguishable from trolls demand that you post shit for the millionth time on their first day trolling the site.

Classic.

You are wrong about this too. I have posted all this shit several times. Just because you changed your sock doesn't mean that I have to post it once again. See choices all over the place.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

God bless Joe Biden and Kamala Harris' vaccine mandates


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Nobody is going to change the minds of these fools. Some of them still deny reality as they’re being hooked up to ventilators. Taking their stupidity to the grave.

What do you do with people too fucking stupid to save themselves and are a menace to society? Lock them up. Give them the shot while they are incarcerated and let them go when they are fully vaccinated. Fill up the jails instead of the hospitals. If you run out of room, release the non violent criminals. They are less of a threat than the anti vaccine morons.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Nobody is going to change the minds of these fools. Some of them still deny reality as they’re being hooked up to ventilators. Taking their stupidity to the grave.
> 
> What do you do with people too fucking stupid to save themselves and are a menace to society? Lock them up. Give them the shot while they are incarcerated and let them go when they are fully vaccinated. Fill up the jails instead of the hospitals. If you run out of room, release the non violent criminals. They are less of a threat than the anti vaccine morons.


It must be Hawthorn break time in Old Leningrad.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It must be Hawthorn break time in Old Leningrad.


Right over my head


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Right over my head


Hawthorn is a dangerous bath oil that nekulturny Russians drink when they can't afford vodka. Cheap and unregulated, it sometimes causes blindness or death.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hawthorn is a dangerous bath oil that nekulturny Russians drink when they can't afford vodka. Cheap and unregulated, it sometimes causes blindness or death.


I am glad you explained that, because I thought you meant the dick head alt right wheelchair Republican congressman troll spreading Russian propaganda.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I literally do not know a single person that has gotten the virus and had to have been hospitalized, much less died. Your media programming is hyping this up as fear because they want more gov overreach.


This is called narcissism, where, because you didn't have a certain experience, you assume everyone must have not had a certain experience. You have to start by realizing that there are more people here than you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> This is called narcissism, where, because you didn't have a certain experience, you assume everyone must have not had a certain experience. You have to start by realizing that there are more people here than you.


I don't know one kid slaughtered at Sandy Hook by little racist bitch boys from the alt-right.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hawthorn is a dangerous bath oil that nekulturny Russians drink when they can't afford vodka. Cheap and unregulated, it sometimes causes blindness or death.


Right.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> If I get covid from someone I'm not going to blame then or be mad


But you WOULD bleat your way to the front of the line for healthcare. What you selfish fucks fail to realize -OTHER. PEOPLE. STILL. GET. SICK. And the resources for critical and intensive care are stretched thin. As a nurse, I can tell you empathy for the unvaxxed is in very short supply.


I find it so baffling that you guys fail to deduce this.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Exactly. People have a short memory of what these politicians say vs what they do once their party is in power.
> 
> And people are getting fired left and right.


You might misunderstand what capitalism is. It's like the African plains, survival of the fittest, cutthroat as fuck. It's not here to make you a latte and tell you how cute you are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> But you WOULD bleat your way to the front of the line for healthcare. What you selfish fucks fail to realize -OTHER. PEOPLE. STILL. GET. SICK. And the resources for critical and intensive care are stretched thin. As an nurse, I can tell you their empathy is in very short supply for the unvaxxed.
> 
> 
> I find it so baffling that you guys fail to deduce this.


I don't. Today's Republicans don't give a flying fuck what happens to other people.

It's all about _their_ freedumb.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Exactly. People have a short memory of what these politicians say vs what they do once their party is in power.
> 
> And people are getting fired left and right.


Poor Typhoid Mary.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> But you WOULD bleat your way to the front of the line for healthcare. What you selfish fucks fail to realize -OTHER. PEOPLE. STILL. GET. SICK. And the resources for critical and intensive care are stretched thin. As a nurse, I can tell you the empathy is in very short supply for the unvaxxed.
> 
> 
> I find it so baffling that you guys fail to deduce this.


Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.

Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?

The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 16, 2021)

Please eat your dewormer and get infected.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't. Today's Republicans don't give a flying fuck what happens to other people.
> 
> It's all about _their_ freedumb.


I cant imagine what its like to have such a profound ignorance of science along with a selfish willingness to put others in jeopardy because they're so mentally weak that they've been manipulated into believing that vaccines are somehow political. Just reading these comments from antivaxxers speaks to their understanding of viral loads or how even the most basic healthcare works.

Years and years of vaccine mandates for public schools, travel, and healthcare and not once do I recall it becoming a political issue about "freedom" until the GOP politized science.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.
> 
> Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?
> 
> The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.


You strike me as the type that likes to chew on thermometers for the sweet creamy filling inside.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.
> 
> Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?
> 
> The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.






>


Also lol at your 'but the immigrant' trolling. Way to stir up racist shit when nobody is buying your lies about the virus.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 16, 2021)

“Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake.” ― Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

My anti Vax bestie that got it is better. Got his first vaccine shot. Didn't even accept that covid was real until he got it, don't think he stayed in. Baby steps. Still a funny convo of "well I still kind of think it's stupid bullshit, but it was no joke, it actually was hard to breathe...but ahhh it's still bullshit, but people should get the shot to not get that sick."

Will take what I can get.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Syntax747 said:


> “Never interrupt your enemy when he is making a mistake.” ― Napoleon Bonaparte


The problem is that these anti vaccine sheep are not our enemy, they just have been brainwashed into thinking that they are. They are our friends, families, and neighbors and they need our help waking up from the death cult that they have been spammed into believing the lies of. 



HGCC said:


> My anti Vax bestie that got it is better. Got his first vaccine shot. Didn't even accept that covid was real until he got it, don't think he stayed in. Baby steps. Still a funny convo of "well I still kind of think it's stupid bullshit, but it was no joke, it actually was hard to breathe...but ahhh it's still bullshit, but people should get the shot to not get that sick."
> 
> Will take what I can get.


Baby steps.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The problem is that these anti vaccine sheep are not our enemy, they just have been brainwashed into thinking that they are. They are our friends, families, and neighbors and they need our help waking up from the death cult that they have been spammed into believing the lies of.
> 
> 
> Baby steps.


You do the baby steps .. I'll get the firing squad ready while I wait.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.
> 
> Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?
> 
> The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.


Worse is relative, isn't it? Things have been worse for everyone. That's just how it is during tough times. Do you think there might have been one or two people that had it worse than you?


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The problem is that these anti vaccine sheep are not our enemy, they just have been brainwashed into thinking that they are. They are our friends, families, and neighbors and they need our help waking up from the death cult that they have been spammed into believing the lies of.
> 
> 
> Baby steps.


I really don't think we want your help/encouragement/condescending attitudes to go along with it. Its a personal choice myself and millions more after making. It's not for anyone else to say we need it when it haven't been proven to with 100 prevent with no adverse side effects. That's all it boils fl down to. It's our choice, not yours. And no amount of mandates will change our minds.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.
> 
> Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?
> 
> The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.


Youre making up the story about losing your business


----------



## shimbob (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Worse is relative, isn't it? Things have been worse for everyone. That's just how it is during tough times. Do you think there might have been one or two people that had it worse than you?


I never had and none of my family has had it.


----------



## Syntax747 (Sep 16, 2021)

shimbob said:


> View attachment 4988460


Horse Paste lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Yeah okay Unc. You are an idiot.


You never owned a restaurant. Youre making it up.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I never had and none of my family has had it.


Sorry, forgot that I was asking you to envision lives outside of your circle and we already know that's not possible. Bummer for everyone. Empathy is a powerful tool in creating a strong country.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4988452
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol at your 'but the immigrant' trolling. Way to stir up racist shit when nobody is buying your lies about the virus.


That's not racist, never mentioned any nationality. Just pointing out some basic facts that you seem to over look. But keep telling yourself you're the compassionate one and want only Americans to get vaxed and not immigrants.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.
> 
> Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?
> 
> The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.


You can still type after your break? You must have gotten a good bottle with minimal wood alcohol. 

Sorry you don't enjoy your new neighborhood. Uzbeks take some getting used to but they have plenty of cesspools for you to muck out. Good luck on your new venture.

Glad you have a high opinion of "The beauty of America" since you don't understand it at all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I never had and none of my family has had it.


Then just imagine someone did and make it all up like you did with your imaginary restaurant


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> You never owned a restaurant. Youre making it up.


I've actually owned 3 buddy


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> That's not racist, never mentioned any nationality. Just pointing out some basic facts that you seem to over look. But keep telling yourself you're the compassionate one and want only Americans to get vaxed and not immigrants.


You remind me of a racist loser named hashbucket that used to post here


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I've actually owned 3 buddy


No you havent. Youre not my buddy. I dont befriend racist unvaccinated trash


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Then just imagine someone did and make it all up like you did with your imaginary restaurant


I imagine you have never ran a business nor have you employed people. Makes total sense that you are acting like a troll.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

School is in session, with unvaccinated children bearing the brunt of Delta








School is in session, with unvaccinated children bearing the brunt of Delta


Children have been largely spared the worst of the pandemic. But with schools back and Delta in full force, vaccinations for young kids are becoming a priority.




www.cnn.com


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> No you havent. Youre not my buddy. I dont befriend racist unvaccinated trash


Sarcasm dude


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I imagine you have never ran a business nor have you employed people. Makes total sense that you are acting like a troll.


I actually do own a company and am doing great. Construction industry is booming, trashbucket


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Sarcasm dude


Your imaginary restaurant?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4988452
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol at your 'but the immigrant' trolling. Way to stir up racist shit when nobody is buying your lies about the virus.


They raised the rate to 27 cents per shitpost.


GOT420 said:


> I really don't think we want your help/encouragement/condescending attitudes to go along with it. Its a personal choice myself and millions more after making. It's not for anyone else to say we need it when it haven't been proven to with 100 prevent with no adverse side effects. That's all it boils fl down to. It's our choice, not yours. And no amount of mandates will change our minds.


That bath oil seems to be kicking in pretty good now Tibor. Care to go fill in the missing words for those of us not utterly shitfaced?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Nobody seemed to care that I had to shut down my business and lost my livelihood. Ended up having to sell my house and moving across the country to take on a new opportunity. So no, I have no regard for your stupid mandates that do not help. They make things worse.
> 
> Yet still the feds are allowing hundreds of thousands of sick ppl across our border and are doing nothing about it. Why aren't you bitching about that if you are tired and your patience is running thin with those that aren't vaxed?
> 
> The beauty of American is I have the freedom to say fuck you and your vaccine mandates that really doesn't work. Why get the vaccine when you can still get covid after the fact? Ohh because the symptoms aren't as bad? Okay...I trust my immune system as it's worked pretty good so far. Never had the flu shot nor will I. If I do by chance get covid or the flu I'll be the first one on here to let ya know how good or bad it was. If I have to get hospitalized then you can say I told you so. Either way I still won't be getting the vaccine. So stop trying to infringe on people's freedoms to make you feel safer.


It isn't the shutdowns that are killing small businesses. 

ITS. THE. VIRUS.

Even at 50% capacity, restaurants were NEVER full, so lifting restrictions wouldnt help at all. 

Getting the virus under control is our only hope at ever getting back to normal.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I imagine you have never ran a business nor have you employed people. Makes total sense that you are acting like a troll.


If you're business savvy, then surely you understand the risks of running a business that relies heavily on disposable income? Because, as everyone knows, those are hit first and hardest in any period of difficulties. Capitalism is tough, so in the future, I'd recommend either saving for a rainy day, or running a business model that's less fragile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> It isn't the shutdowns that are killing small businesses.
> 
> ITS. THE. VIRUS.
> 
> ...


Does this also apply to imaginary restaurants


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Believe it or not but I'm actually about to get a covid test today. Do I get brownie points for being a good sjrrp


UncleBuck said:


> I actually do own a company and am doing great. Construction industry is booming, trashbucket


I bet you wear a mask on the job too. And yeah construction is booming. Its partially why I moved across the country after having to close.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I imagine you have never ran a business nor have you employed people. Makes total sense that you are acting like a troll.


Once his mom was real ill and he made her a hot pocket.

She's worm free now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Believe it or not but I'm actually about to get a covid test today. Do I get brownie points for being a good sjrrp
> 
> I bet you wear a mask on the job too. And yeah construction is booming. Its partially why I moved across the country after having to close.


You had to move across the country to find a construction job? Holy shit you suck at lying


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> If you're scared, wear goggles also. Eyes are a mucous membrane. No biohazard bins for scary, virus laden masks?


Go live off the grid if you dont want to be a part of society. Simple. My brother's done it for years. But to do this takes drive and balls...something people scared of vaccines lack.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> It isn't the shutdowns that are killing small businesses.
> 
> ITS. THE. VIRUS.
> 
> ...


One minor nit, I think it's actually our lack of unified consideration of the virus, and not the virus itself. If people would have respected the situation and not tried to make things worse by expressing their narcissistic individualism, I don't think we'd have needed any shutdowns at all and could have done just fine on modifying behavior.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Umm, people are being fired or told to quit for not getting the vax. Where you been?
> 
> Who was it that said they would not trust any vax during Trump's term and then when they got elected are now demanding you get the jab?


Nobody is forced to work for a company that has vaccination as a requirement of employment. 

It's their right. Just like it's yours to refuse.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Believe it or not but I'm actually about to get a covid test today. Do I get brownie points for being a good sjrrp
> 
> I bet you wear a mask on the job too. And yeah construction is booming. Its partially why I moved across the country after having to close.


You aren't good at this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

I literally just walked scross the street to get my latest gig but hey i guess moving across the country works too


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

State releases new data on breakthrough COVID cases


WGAL COVID-19 coverage




www.wgal.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I literally just walked scross the street to get my latest gig but hey i guess moving across the country works too


Sex offender lists are state run.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Thats because you can't have an honest discussion without being blinded by left and right politics.


Right, because "up yours" is so politically-charged



GOT420 said:


> I can already tell you hate capitalism, the 2nd amendment, support socialism, and want to force everyone with a different view to subject to your skewed vision of what America should be. I can bet based off your name that you are probably lazy and your weed if you grow any is a reflection of that.


A cursory perusal of my posts would reveal the depth of your ignorance


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> View attachment 4988492


That cartoon would work if the hospitals were full of dying vaccinated people but they are full of dying unvaccinated rats so maybe rethink that. Maybe your boss can help you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

And you guys are literally taking sheep drench as medicine so really try harder and project less, ASMALLPENIS


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> View attachment 4988492


Wonderful!

Now do some George Carlin!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> View attachment 4988492


Did you know that the story about lemmings is also a myth?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> And you guys are literally taking sheep drench as medicine so really try harder and project less, ASMALLPENIS


To be fair, I haven't seen a Republican with Cheesy Gland in two weeks.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Does your mask work? Does your "vaccine" work? If it does, stop worrying about everyone else and live your life. Btw neither one work.


My car brakes work and so does my seatbelt.....yet i still want drunk drivers off the streets..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that the story about lemmings is also a myth?


Ssssssssssh.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> View attachment 4988492


Also a nice illustration of the narcissistic superhero complex, where the cliff is imagined and the one sheep is thinking, "if only everyone would listen to meeeeee, I'm here to save all of you, my disciples!!!".


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> And you guys are literally taking sheep drench as medicine so really try harder and project less, ASMALLPENIS


You referring to Ivermectin?



Sir Napsalot said:


> Right, because "up yours" is so politically-charged
> 
> A cursory perusal of my posts would reveal the depth of your ignorance


You kinda asked for it when you did nothing but insult me over an opinion. Figired I'd hit a nerve and open up an honest discussion about it. But I am finding out that you guys are more hostile and not looking to have a discussion and you would rather demonize people that have a different opinion.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You kinda asked for it when you did nothing but insult me over an opinion. Figired I'd hit a nerve and open up an honest discussion about it. But I am finding out that you guys are more hostile and not looking to have a discussion and you would rather demonize people that have a different opinion.


You should think about a new account. This one is a laughing stock.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Yeah, c'mon guys, these ideas are just "different", that's all!


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

Once again, go back where you came from.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should think about a new account. This one is a laughing stock.


Lol you think I care what you think about me? I don't.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You referring to Ivermectin?
> 
> 
> You kinda asked for it when you did nothing but insult me over an opinion. Figired I'd hit a nerve and open up an honest discussion about it. But I am finding out that you guys are more hostile and not looking to have a discussion and you would rather demonize people that have a different opinion.


Better than demonizing them for being a different race.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You referring to Ivermectin?
> 
> 
> You kinda asked for it when you did nothing but insult me over an opinion. Figired I'd hit a nerve and open up an honest discussion about it. But I am finding out that you guys are more hostile and not looking to have a discussion and you would rather demonize people that have a different opinion.


When talking about public health and science, the opinion of a restaurateur is irrelevant.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I'm pretty pissed how two weeks to slow the spread has turned into nearly 2 years. It's not a way to live life and seems like it's intentional because small businesses can't keep holding on.


you're pissed about how long it's taking for the virus to go away while actively refusing to do the best things you can do to get it to go away?.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

JonathanT said:


> Lemmings


so mindlessly following the advice of unqualified people with no medical education is what it takes to not be a lemming? then i'll be a lemming...instead of a fucking fool


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You referring to Ivermectin?
> 
> 
> You kinda asked for it when you did nothing but insult me over an opinion. Figired I'd hit a nerve and open up an honest discussion about it. But I am finding out that you guys are more hostile and not looking to have a discussion and you would rather demonize people that have a different opinion.


You guys arent taking prescribed ivermectin. Youre taking sheep drench and cattle dewormer


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Race was never brought up you idiot.


Yeah! You tried to use immigration status as your bigoted cudgel, not race! Sheesh! Stupid libs!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

*Covid-19: France suspends 3,000 unvaccinated health workers*








Covid-19: France suspends 3,000 unvaccinated health workers


The country has made Covid-19 vaccination mandatory for all healthcare and care home workers.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Forcing employees to get a shot is discrimination. Plain and simple. If I get covid from someone I'm not going to blame then or be mad at them unless they were aware.
> 
> I've had multiple test and all have been negative. So I'm no super spreader.
> 
> ...


no one is forcing them to get a vaccination. they're making it a condition for continued employment...you are free to leave and find a job that doesn't force you to get vaccinated. Forcing someone to do something means you remove their choices, these people all still have the choice to get vaccinated or not. just like their employers have the right to hire and fire according to what they perceive as the safety of their employees and customers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

I remember when I first heard about Ivermectin being used for Covid. I thought "well that's completely beyond the pale - there's no way this goes any further than the Alex Jones listening fringe. Even Trumpers aren't this fucking stupid."

I was wrong. 

Even in this filthy-with-Amish community with about a dozen stores that sell horse paste, it is sold the fuck out. Their phones are ringing off the hook with inquiries and they are pissed off about it. The one I talked to said they aren't going to put any more on the shelves until this craziness has passed - but lots of them will. A buck is a buck, especially to the Amish.

There is no example I can think of that better illustrates how dumb these Trumpers are.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Race was never brought up you idiot.


Yeah. It was. By you.

Suck a dick, racist.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're pissed about how long it's taking for the virus to go away while actively refusing to do the best things you can do to get it to go away?.....


If I saw any logic and proof that these things were working then I might be more inclined to do those things. But like I have stated earlier. I literally don't know anyone with covid much less anyone in the hospital so I'm not really inclined to go along with any of these mandates and vaccinations because I don't see the point anymore. Covid is only a threat if your immune system is compromised. Mine isn't and I won't bend the knee and support government over reach to make anyone feel safe. Safety and government overreach do not have to go hand in hand.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Coronavirus most important issue among California voters, exit polling shows


The coronavirus pandemic was the most important issue among California voters in Tuesday’s failed recall election against Gov. Gavin Newsom (D), according to exit polling.Roughly one-third of…




thehill.com





The antivaxx campaign is a loser for fascists, inside and outside of the US. It would be better if they stopped with the lies and joined with others to save lives by advocating people get vaccinated. But that's not in the cards. Still though, the hand that the people of the US were dealt is a good one.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

It is truly kind of so many Americans to volunteer for a massive post clinical study into the delayed health effects of taking high doses of an antiparasitic drug.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Not really they haven't had a real case yet. They want this sorted out at the lower courts before they hear it. Also why do you think they want to rid the filibuster? They want to pack the courts in their favor and then use the courts to back up the feds. They will come for your guns, business and property at that point as well as force the jab. They want to take away our freedoms so they can have more power and pull to do stupid shit with no blowback. Australians don't have many guns so there's no pushback on things yet.


OHHHH....how long have you been robroy's sock? i didn't realize i was dealing with stupidity on top of ignorance, mixed with fear...i should have smelled it long before now...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

One good thing came of this for me - I'm never going to miss another school board meeting as long as my kid is in school. Who knows, maybe I will even run for the board. I am their nemesis.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> If I saw any logic and proof that these things were working then I might be more inclined to do those things. But like I have stated earlier. I literally don't know anyone with covid much less anyone in the hospital so I'm not really inclined to go along with any of these mandates and vaccinations because I don't see the point anymore. Covid is only a threat if your immune system is compromised. Mine isn't and I won't bend the knee and support government over reach to make anyone feel safe. Safety and government overreach do not have to go hand in hand.


please stop at STOP signs. I know it infringes on your 'freedoms' but it is for all of our safety. (See Rob)


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I literally don't know anyone with covid


Use your imagination 



GOT420 said:


> Covid is only a threat if your immune system is compromised.


says who?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> OHHHH....how long have you been robroy's sock? i didn't realize i was dealing with stupidity on top of ignorance, mixed with fear...i should have smelled it long before now...


That tracks. It must be hard for him being ignored by 95% of RIU users. Would love to see the stats of "Most ignored" under Notable Members. @potroast?


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah. It was. By you.
> 
> Suck a dick, racist.


Now you are just making shit up to justify your viewpoint. I bet you get off on making false statements to make yourself feel better you sick twisted person. Nobody likes a liar. Where did I mention race? I didn't.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> says who?





GOT420 said:


> Now you are just making shit up to justify your viewpoint. I bet you get off on making false statements to make yourself feel better you sick twisted person. *Nobody likes a liar*. Where did I mention race? I didn't.


That's pretty clear from the reception you have gotten.

You suck at this. Try stormfront.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> If I saw any logic and proof that these things were working then I might be more inclined to do those things. But like I have stated earlier. I literally don't know anyone with covid much less anyone in the hospital so I'm not really inclined to go along with any of these mandates and vaccinations because I don't see the point anymore. Covid is only a threat if your immune system is compromised. Mine isn't and I won't bend the knee and support government over reach to make anyone feel safe. Safety and government overreach do not have to go hand in hand.


do you not get it that half the measures aren't to protect YOU? they're to protect those you come in contact with so you don't keep spreading the fucking thing around and make it take fucking forever to go the fuck away?
masks are NOT to protect you, they're meant to keep you from spreading your fucking coughs and sneezes to other people, the vaccine is only partially to protect you, it's also to stop you from spreading the virus to others, and to stop giving the virus a breeding ground for new variants to develop...but it's all about YOU...YOU can't be inconvenienced to save a few lives, YOU are afraid the government wants to control your pathetic, banal, useless little life, so you can't let them inject you with their magnetic tracking chip laden vaccine, even if it will save your and other's lives....


----------



## shimbob (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Covid is only a threat if your immune system is compromised. Mine isn't


It must be a good thing you know the status of the immune systems of everybody around you and you would never endanger the lives of others by potentially passing the virus to someone else.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4988518
> 
> 
> That's pretty clear from the reception you have gotten.


Doesn't change the fact that you are a liar.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> do you not get it that half the measures aren't to protect YOU? they're to protect those you come in contact with so you don't keep spreading the fucking thing around and make it take fucking forever to go the fuck away?
> masks are NOT to protect you, they're meant to keep you from spreading your fucking coughs and sneezes to other people, the vaccine is only partially to protect you, it's also to stop you from spreading the virus to others, and to stop giving the virus a breeding ground for new variants to develop...but it's all about YOU...YOU can't be inconvenienced to save a few lives, YOU are afraid the government wants to control your pathetic, banal, useless little life, so you can't let them inject you with their magnetic tracking chip laden vaccine, even if it will save your and other's lives....


And yep, as an American I have my own personal freedom to not get anything I don't want. I'm not a threat to anyone if I've never had the virus. So stop pretending we are all spreading something we have never had.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4988518
> 
> 
> That's pretty clear from the reception you have gotten.
> ...


that picture makes me want to just beat them all three to death, using tucker carlson held by the ankles as a weapon


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> And yep, as an American I have my own personal freedom to not get anything I don't want. I'm not a threat to anyone if I've never had the virus. So stop pretending we are all spreading something we have never had.


Nope.

you suck at this


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that picture makes me want to just beat them all three to death, using tucker carlson held by the ankles as a weapon


Who is the cunt on the right?


----------



## shimbob (Sep 16, 2021)

Friend of mine never had the virus, until one day she did and it killed her. But hey, at least she never had it before.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> And yep, as an American I have my own personal freedom to not get anything I don't want. I'm not a threat to anyone if I've never had the virus. So stop pretending we are all spreading something we have never had.


you don't fucking know that...and you don't know what you will get tomorrow...tests that say you don't have it are valid...right now, what about 2 minutes from now when your uber driver coughs on you? or the kid being held by the lady in line behind you at the store? or the guy at the co-op selling you ivermectin?
so you stop pretending you know what's going to happen even 2 seconds into the future


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I really don't think we want your help/encouragement/condescending attitudes to go along with it. Its a personal choice myself and millions more after making. It's not for anyone else to say we need it when it haven't been proven to with 100 prevent with no adverse side effects. That's all it boils fl down to. It's our choice, not yours. And no amount of mandates will change our minds.



Look son, you've proven that you are unable to pay attention, so you can stop now.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't fucking know that...and you don't know what you will get tomorrow...tests that say you don't have it are valid...right now, what about 2 minutes from now when your uber driver coughs on you? or the kid being held by the lady in line behind you at the store? or the guy at the co-op selling you ivermectin?
> so you stop pretending you know what's going to happen even 2 seconds into the future


Stop assuming people are going to get it and quict acting like a scared baby living in fear.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Stop assuming people are going to get it and quict acting like a scared baby living in fear.


sounds like a self centered drunk driver


----------



## Dryxi (Sep 16, 2021)

It doesn't matter what happens with the mandates. The virus will evolve outside the USA and come visit every year. Hopefully it doesn't turn into a forever stipend to big Pharma to save us.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4988518
> 
> 
> That's pretty clear from the reception you have gotten.
> ...


That Rogan guy sure turned into a real piece of shit. He started out as kind of a cool moderate, but then started drifting towards looney town and never stopped. Reminds me of Dave Ruben, whom I hadn't watched since before trump and he was always a solid moderate left, then his name popped into my head the other day and I was wondering what his post-2016 trump thoughts were and he says something about Biden and the democrats being evil.....which is just effing looney compared to his prior-self. Been real interesting to see which way people move.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Gonna be funny when your boss makes you get vaccinated, scared little dupe
> 
> That's when you'll start calling it the trump vaccine ( corrected that for you  )


c'mon bucky, try harder!!! the same lines are getting old. You seem like a fairly intelligent person, albeit a bit of a snowflake. Lets come up with something outside the box. C'mon, I have faith you can do it. I understand if you need a few moments to collect your thoughts


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Look son, you've proven that you are unable to pay attention, so you can stop now.


Look dude, I was trying to have an honest discussion but I've gotten nothing but attacks and these ppl making up things and just being trolls. When did it not become okay to have a different viewpoint. It's really sad seeing a forum admin telling me to stop a discussion when I'm not the one trolling people on here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> That Rogan guy sure turned into a real piece of shit. He started out as kind of a cool moderate, but then started drifting towards looney town and never stopped. Reminds me of Dave Ruben, whom I hadn't watched since before trump and he was always a solid moderate left, then his name popped into my head the other day and I was wondering what his post-2016 trump thoughts were and he says something about Biden and the democrats being evil.....which is just effing looney compared to his prior-self. Been real interesting to see which way people move.


Rogan is the most common thing in entertainment (or politics for that matter): an attention seeking whore.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Rogan is the most common thing in entertainment (or politics for that matter): an attention seeking whore.


But one that has really drifted from former ideologies.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> One good thing came of this for me - I'm never going to miss another school board meeting as long as my kid is in school. Who knows, maybe I will even run for the board. I am their nemesis.


God damn right! Get out you anti science fucks. We are tired of you dragging the rest of us down because you are mad at books.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> That Rogan guy sure turned into a real piece of shit. He started out as kind of a cool moderate, but then started drifting towards looney town and never stopped. Reminds me of Dave Ruben, whom I hadn't watched since before trump and he was always a solid moderate left, then his name popped into my head the other day and I was wondering what his post-2016 trump thoughts were and he says something about Biden and the democrats being evil.....which is just effing looney compared to his prior-self. Been real interesting to see which way people move.


Anger sells


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> That Rogan guy sure turned into a real piece of shit. He started out as kind of a cool moderate, but then started drifting towards looney town and never stopped. Reminds me of Dave Ruben, whom I hadn't watched since before trump and he was always a solid moderate left, then his name popped into my head the other day and I was wondering what his post-2016 trump thoughts were and he says something about Biden and the democrats being evil.....which is just effing looney compared to his prior-self. Been real interesting to see which way people move.


My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him. It's funny how far left the Dems you have gone In recent years.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Dryxi said:


> It doesn't matter what happens with the mandates. The virus will evolve outside the USA and come visit every year. Hopefully it doesn't turn into a forever stipend to big Pharma to save us.


No that would be Tractor Supply......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him. It's funny how far left the Dems you have gone In recent years.


I used to be a republican...then i sobered up.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who is the cunt on the right?


tim dillon...he's a comedian who feeds into all the antivax bullshit, as well as a load of conspiracy theories


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him. It's funny how far left the Dems you have gone In recent years.


They're still out there trying to help poor people, minorities, the disenfranchised, protect the environment, etc. They do feed the corporate machine and I don't like it, but their philosophical inconsistency is not as glaringly obvious as republicans, who are the furthest thing possible from a conservative. 

Something republicans have done for me, is make me appreciate actual conservatives, you know....the hundred or so that are still out there. You are a republican and I can tell because your agenda is the same as all republicans, it's not about the issues, it's about pretending it's about the issues while trolling for liberal tears.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Stop assuming people are going to get it and quict acting like a scared baby living in fear.


says the guy who can't take going to the doctor for a shot? i promise they'll give you a lollipop after.
i have very little to fear. i had asymptomatic corona last winter. i took the test to find out, and when i did, i took a 2 month lay off to keep from infecting coworkers, and enjoyed the time off. i also got vaccinated, because while having covid gives you good protection against getting it again, having covid and getting vaccinated gives you even better protection.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him. It's funny how far left the Dems you have gone In recent years.


Tbh, I think a bunch of it has to do with where you live. Midwest democrats are coastal Republicans. People tend to just vote for the same party forever.

I have to point out most lifelong liberal people view the dems as having steadily marched towards the right since the 90s and that "fiscal conservative but social liberal" third way democrat style came about.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him.


Not surprised. Your grandfather was probably a segregationist and a Dixiecrat. (they called themselves Democrats)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Look dude, I was trying to have an honest discussion but I've gotten nothing but attacks and these ppl making up things and just being trolls. When did it not become okay to have a different viewpoint. It's really sad seeing a forum admin telling me to stop a discussion when I'm not the one trolling people on here.


that's is strange...i was just about to say the exact same thing about you...


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Look dude, I was trying to have an honest discussion but I've gotten nothing but attacks and these ppl making up things and just being trolls. When did it not become okay to have a different viewpoint. It's really sad seeing a forum admin telling me to stop a discussion when I'm not the one trolling people on here.



OK, fair enough. I have one question though.

Are you actually retarded, or are you just pretending to be?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Anger sells


Yep.

I have been listening (also torturing my co-working Karen) to a podcast called Knowledge Fight.

It follows Alex Jones and analyzes his shows. At first I was thinking it couldn't be that interesting - I was wrong, it is fascinating. In addition to showing that today's rank and file Republicans are dancing to the same tune even if they don't know it, it shows the evolution of the whacko-right. They take his very old shows and use them against the current iteration of Alex Jones. Its very good at showing how they have evolved in today's political marketplace. Crazy sells. Fear sells. Hate sells. I highly recommend it if you are prohibited from discussing politics at work and are still keen to smother an unpleasant co-worker with hot coals twice a week.

Their first response is "Alex Jones? He's an extremist, I don't believe what he believes." And then they start to defend the things he says as it dawns on them that they have espoused similar beliefs openly. Does it make a difference? Probably not, but I am having a blast. I don't have to say a word and banning me from playing it would mean the end of them playing their shows.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

*Broward will reward vaccinated county workers and subject the unvaccinated to charges and testing*




__





Loading…






www.miamiherald.com


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

rollitup said:


> Look son, you've proven that you are unable to pay attention, so you can stop now.




I predict we will be getting a couple of new posters in politics very soon. Older accounts that haven't said much in years but recently moved across the country to states where they are finally free to post. While we may experience a strong sense of deja vu, they will all be totally original and will have experienced horrible persecution due to those who seek to quell a public health crisis.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> They're still out there trying to help poor people, minorities, the disenfranchised, protect the environment, etc. They do feed the corporate machine and I don't like it, but their philosophical inconsistency is not as glaringly obvious as republicans, who are the furthest thing possible from a conservative.
> 
> Something republicans have done for me, is make me appreciate actual conservatives, you know....the hundred or so that are still out there. You are a republican and I can tell because your agenda is the same as all republicans, it's not about the issues, it's about pretending it's about the issues while trolling for liberal tears.


You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him. It's funny how far left the Dems you have gone In recent years.


Unsupportable. But try. You suck at this, so go ahead and enlighten us with your evidence.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.



Thanks for answering my question.

So it's actually retarded huh?



not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.


So you suck at economics too! Cool. America was growing faster in the 1950s than any other country on earth. Was was the maximum personal tax rate under Eisenhower? Simple question; I await your answer.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

I would have to argue that a government in the position of the United States can spend their way out of problems. Closest we ever came to losing our spot was when the republicans refused to raise the debt ceiling and we became a default risk. Inflation just really isn't an issue.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

HGCC said:


> I would have to argue that a government in the position of the United States can spend their way out of problems. Closest we ever came to losing our spot was when the republicans refused to raise the debt ceiling and we became a default risk. Inflation just really isn't an issue.


Inflation is a relative thing. The most recent studies show that the whole world is experiencing it - so it is entirely irrelevant - like @Rob Roy


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

It would need to escalate quite a bit to become an issue, you are right that it's all relative though. If printing cash spurs growth, it's worth it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics


tell us how the GOP still thinks trickle down econ works. i need a good laugh. trump and co increased our national debt slightly less than obama in 4 yrs compared to 8.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.


You don't understand.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Look dude, I was trying to have an honest discussion but I've gotten nothing but attacks and these ppl making up things and just being trolls. When did it not become okay to have a different viewpoint. It's really sad seeing a forum admin telling me to stop a discussion when I'm not the one trolling people on here.


It is not possible to have honest discussion with someone who keeps vomiting forth the classic set of hateful lies that define Maga.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You don't understand.


Then enlighten those us...if you can.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline?


so canadian crap oil being refined in the US and shipped to china at a discount affects gas prices?

you're precious.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Then enlighten those us...if you can.


Where would you like me to start? Just pick one subject from that wall of text and add a citation for me to refer to.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Then enlighten those us...if you can.


Vaccines work......next question


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> tell us how the GOP still thinks trickle down econ works. i need a good laugh. trump and co increased our national debt slightly less than obama in 4 yrs compared to 8.


You all assume anyone with a conservative viewpoint supports the GOP when in truth we hate them just as much as the hard lefties if not more.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Vaccines work......next question


when is mexico paying to repair trump's wall that was severely damaged by water? 

when does trumpcare that was ready to go on day 1 finally begin?


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Vaccines work......next question


You're right, the ones we all got as kids do work. But this one isn't quite right yet.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You all assume anyone with a conservative viewpoint supports the GOP when in truth we hate them just as much as the hard lefties if not more.


let me guess...because they are too liberal?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You all assume anyone with a conservative viewpoint supports the GOP when in truth we hate them just as much as the hard lefties if not more.


i get it. you're a Libertarian. that's even funnier.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> when is mexico paying to repair trump's wall that was severely damaged by water?
> 
> when does trumpcare that was ready to go on day 1 finally begin?


When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> let me guess...because they are too liberal


No they are a bunch of liars like McConnell


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> tell us how the GOP still thinks trickle down econ works. i need a good laugh. trump and co increased our national debt slightly less than obama in 4 yrs compared to 8.


Youre kidding, right? Trickle down is a spectacular success. So good is it at moving money from the have-nots and the have-a-littles to the money class that theyve kept it going for over 40 years and counting.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


they and you had 60 days to read it.

big words are tough, huh slugger??


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You all assume anyone with a conservative viewpoint supports the GOP when in truth we hate them just as much as the hard lefties if not more.


Q is not conservative


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> No they are a bunch of liars like McConnell


i'll give you credit. you've touched on every debunked theory from the 21st century in a matter of a few days. 

well done.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


Dawg, that just isn't true, but it was a popular talking point. There was a shitload of time to review. 

Can't really comment on price increases.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You're right, the ones we all got as kids do work. But this one isn't quite right yet.


based on what?....where did you study medicine?...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> *If I saw any logic and proof that these things were working then I might be more inclined to do those things.* But like I have stated earlier. I literally don't know anyone with covid much less anyone in the hospital so I'm not really inclined to go along with any of these mandates and vaccinations because I don't see the point anymore. *Covid is only a threat if your immune system is compromised. *Mine isn't and I won't bend the knee and support government over reach to make anyone feel safe. Safety and government overreach do not have to go hand in hand.


*“A stupid man's report of what a clever man says can never be accurate, because he unconsciously translates what he hears into something he can understand.”*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> No they are a bunch of liars like McConnell


what lie did McConnell tell?.....pick one


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Any actual fiscal conservative would see the need for more taxes, especially by closing the dodges used by wealthy individuals and corporations.
As the Repugs are giving the rich tax breaks, they are overspending like sailors on liberty and leaving the citizens they swore to protect holding the bag. Classic kleptocracy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You're right, the ones we all got as kids do work. But this one isn't quite right yet.


Dude. Come ON. You cant possibly be this daft.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> View attachment 4988550
> 
> I predict we will be getting a couple of new posters in politics very soon. Older accounts that haven't said much in years but recently moved across the country to states where they are finally free to post. While we may experience a strong sense of deja vu, they will all be totally original and will have experienced horrible persecution due to those who seek to quell a public health crisis.


is that young larry king or old kreskin.....¿


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


You didn't answer his questions except to parrot an untrue Trumpist trope.

You have the same pattern as usual of making one ridiculous claim after the other, sometimes supporting them but only with unreliable or openly false sources. Next, you ignore all questions and counterpoints. Then you claim that you proved your assertions.

You suck at this. Please try to get better on your next account.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


Mine went down....where do you live?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Dude. Come ON. You cant possibly be the daft.


Somewhere in rural Fluoristan an obese nudist is muttering “hold my beer and watch this”.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You didn't answer his questions except to parrot an untrue Trumpist trope.
> 
> You have the same pattern as usual of making one ridiculous claim after the other, sometimes supporting them but only with unreliable or openly false sources. Next, you ignore all questions and counterpoints. Then you claim that you proved your assertions.
> 
> You suck at this. Please try to get better on your next account.


Give him a brake, it's getting late....it's almost 10pm in Moscow


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Mine went down....where do you live?


Mine didn't quite go down but their growth compared to the previous decade stalled out hard. Meanwhile, Obamacare made huh-yuge increases to the quality of the insurance and limited the ability of insurance companies to limit my care or drop me entirely.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Nobody is forced to work for a company that has vaccination as a requirement of employment.
> 
> It's their right. Just like it's yours to refuse.


Whos right is what?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

@GOT420 

i gotta run in a bit. 

could you give us your theory about George Soros before I go please? 

bonus if you can slip Atomic pizza and ping pong into that diatribe. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> It is not possible to have honest discussion with someone who keeps vomiting forth the classic set of hateful lies that define Maga.


And, despite the weakness of their argument, they always claim victory. Apparently, the only way they cannot win a discussion is with massive Democratic election fraud. It doesn't matter - today's Republicans cannot understand anything that takes more than three minutes of effort.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

@rollitup Is it possible to see the stats on most ignored member?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 16, 2021)

I compare it to the crazy homeless people yelling at the folks in suits. People just keep walking by, but by God that homeless dude is muttering "sure showed them fuckers."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @rollitup Is it possible to see the stats on most ignored member?


i'm curious as well....there are a lot of people who could be top dog. Retarded Gorilla, RobRoy, Finnshaggy....Unclebaldrick....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Whos right is what?


Its your right to refuse the vaccine
It's a company's right to require vaccination as a condition of employment
It's your right to quit rather than be vaccinated
It's a company's right to fire your ass if you aren't vaccinated

Was that clear enough?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm curious as well....there are a lot of people who could be top dog. Retarded Gorilla, RobRoy, Finnshaggy....Unclebaldrick....


I'm afraid I might be on that list


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Its your right to refuse the vaccine
> It's a company's right to require vaccination as a condition of employment
> It's your right to quit rather than be vaccinated
> It's a company's right to fire your ass if you aren't vaccinated
> ...


those are "Freedoms"....


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> @rollitup Is it possible to see the stats on most ignored member?


I don't have that info. I've always wondered about it too.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm curious as well....there are a lot of people who could be top dog. Retarded Gorilla, RobRoy, Finnshaggy....Unclebaldrick....


wow...i forgot unclebuck....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.


Hey, did your girlfriend in Canada lose her restaurant too?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wow...i forgot unclebuck....


I coulda been a contender... but not against UB


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I coulda been a contender... but not against UB


My money is in robroy anyway. Ain’t nobody got time for that shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Money money is in robroy anyway. Ain’t nobody got time for that shit.


Lol, today's activities made me check on @Flaming Pie . She's still up to her old shit. Apparently if you find one doctor who says crazy shit, it is at least equal to a million that don't. Exact same logic used by other radicalized mental weaklings like @ttystikk .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> Not really they haven't had a real case yet. They want this sorted out at the lower courts before they hear it. Also why do you think they want to rid the filibuster? *They want to pack the courts in their favor and then use the courts to back up the feds. They will come for your guns, business and property at that point as well as force the jab. They want to take away our freedoms so they can have more power and pull to do stupid shi*t with no blowback. Australians don't have many guns so there's no pushback on things yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


Healthcare premiums? For what? According to your posts you believe yourself to be infallible. Worried about having a car wreck or some other medical emergency?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Healthcare premiums? For what? According to your posts you believe yourself to be infallible. Worried about having a car wreck or some other medical emergency?


Another butthurt narcissistic piece of shit who felt they had the right to remain uninsured and rely on the rest of us to pay for them if they got hurt or sick - but got his unearned income tax return docked by the uninsured penalty. Same pathetic song I heard in every trailer park during the 2016 election.

Sure, they all claimed their "right" to not have insurance until they needed medical care and they show up in the ER and demanded care for free.

Deplorable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> My grandpa was a Democrat for years. He is not anymore. He said he didn't leave the democratic party, but rather the Democrat party left him. It's funny how far left the Dems you have gone In recent years.


Notorious leftist joe biden


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 has definitely been drinking the Qool-aid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> When Obama got into office and they rammed Obamacare through without reading it guess what happened? My monthly healthcare premiums doubled in less than a year.


Did your imagi ary premiums for your imaginary employees in your imaginary restaurant double too


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Did your imagi ary premiums for your imaginary employees in your imaginary restaurant double too


Obama care was only good for those who could not qualify or pay for insurance. Otherwise it greatly increased everyone's cost.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

*The Evidence For Ivermectin And COVID-19*









The Evidence For Ivermectin And COVID-19


The Evidence For Ivermectin And COVID-19




rumble.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Did your imagi ary premiums for your imaginary employees in your imaginary restaurant double too


So you just gonna keep stirring the pot I take it?


Three Berries said:


> *The Evidence For Ivermectin And COVID-19*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't fit their narrative to support how they feel so they will deny it all day when presented with facts. Let em be...


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Its your right to refuse the vaccine
> It's a company's right to require vaccination as a condition of employment
> It's your right to quit rather than be vaccinated
> It's a company's right to fire your ass if you aren't vaccinated
> ...


I would not quit. I would force them to fire me and then sue.

OSHA in 2009

"OSHA does expect facilities providing healthcare services to perform a risk assessment of their workplace and encourages healthcare employers to offer both the seasonal and H1N1 vaccines. It is important to note that employees need to be properly informed of the benefits of the vaccinations. However, although OSHA does not specifically require employees to take the vaccines, an employer may do so. In that case, an employee who refuses vaccination because of a reasonable belief that he or she has a medical condition that creates a real danger of serious illness or death (such as serious reaction to the vaccine) may be protected under Section 11(c) of the Occupational Safety and Health Act of 1970 pertaining to whistle blower rights. "




__





OSHA's position on mandatory flu shots for employees. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov





OSHA 4/2020

"
On April 20, OSHA released the new guidance in the frequently asked questions section of its website for COVID-19 safety compliance. 

The question asks whether an employer should record adverse reactions to COVID-19 vaccination if the employer requires the vaccine. OSHA states that if a vaccine is required, then any adverse reaction is considered work-related and therefore it must be recorded. Under OSHA rules, most employers with more than 10 employees are required to keep a record of serious work-related injuries and illnesses. Recorded injuries and illnesses become part of a contractors safety record."








OSHA Imposes New Guidance For Employer-Required COVID-19 Vaccines


Contractors, construction industry groups say guidance contradicts administration's desire to encourage employees to get vaccinated.




www.enr.com





Moving the goal post


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 16, 2021)

The Lawyers for the manufacturers of horse paste have suggested to claim that is not effective in fighting Covid.

Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *The Evidence For Ivermectin And COVID-19*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get all my medical information from rumble dot com


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

You know someone has no fucking idea what they are talking about when they start citing VAERS data and fuckin RUMBLE.COM LMAO. It literally explains on the front page how anyone can file a report and how it does not prove a vaccine caused the adverse event.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> So you just gonna keep stirring the pot I take it?
> 
> It doesn't fit their narrative to support how they feel so they will deny it all day when presented with facts. Let em be...


Sorry chef boyardee


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I would not quit. I would force them to fire me and then sue.
> 
> OSHA in 2009
> 
> ...


You'd waste your time and money.

An employer's right to make vaccination a requirement for employment has been tried, tested and found constitutional in various court cases since 1905. 









Vaccine Mandates Are Lawful, Effective and Based on Rock-Solid Science


Clear legal pathways exist to move the U.S. closer to herd immunity




www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> I get all my medical information from rumble dot com


Sorry if you get all you info from censored sites. Google is the password I heard.

Willingly ignorant or willingly complicit.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> You'd waste your time and money.
> 
> An employer's right to make vaccination a requirement for employment has been tried, tested and found constitutional in various court cases since 1905.
> 
> ...


I'm sure there will be 100s of class action suits. it will be like Roundup lawsuits on late night TV.

Don't forget the Nuremberg rulings on forced medical experiments or in the USA the Tuskegee airmen medical experiments.

And I always get my legal advice from some anonymous source on a cannabis forum. Just as good as you medial advice.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm sure there will be 100s of class action suits. it will be like Roundup lawsuits on late night TV.
> 
> Don't forget the Nuremberg rulings on forced medical experiments or in the USA the Tuskegee airmen medical experiments.
> 
> And I always get my legal advice from some anonymous source on a cannabis forum. Just as good as you medial advice.


you lack the reading comprehension to even understand what a "forced medical experiment" is.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I'm sure there will be 100s of class action suits. it will be like Roundup lawsuits on late night TV.
> 
> Don't forget the Nuremberg rulings on forced medical experiments or in the USA the Tuskegee airmen medical experiments.
> 
> And I always get my legal advice from some anonymous source on a cannabis forum. Just as good as you medial advice.


Rattling sabers isn't the same as winning a lawsuit. And I'm not giving you advice. 

I'm saying there is plenty of precedent from court cases to say with confidence that you'd waste your time and money but go for it. This is a statement of fact. Not advice.

Would you even qualify for unemployment after you are fired for violating a workplace's requirement of employment that you be vaccinated?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Obama care was only good for those who could not qualify or pay for insurance. Otherwise it greatly increased everyone's cost.


Mine went down....and I don't qualify for free insurance


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Sorry if you get all you info from censored sites. Google is the password I heard.
> 
> Willingly ignorant or willingly complicit.


Is it your firm belief that i am ignorant for following my doctors advice instead of rumble dot com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Sorry if you get all you info from censored sites. Google is the password I heard.
> 
> Willingly ignorant or willingly complicit.


Watching Fox "News" causes people to be less informed.

Fact.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

another red state in crisis.....I see a trend here
*All Anchorage ICU beds full as Alaska COVID hospitalizations keep rising*








All Anchorage ICU beds full as Alaska COVID hospitalizations keep rising


Meanwhile, the percent of COVID-19 tests coming back positive in Alaska keeps rising, too.




www.ktoo.org


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> So you just gonna keep stirring the pot I take it?
> 
> It doesn't fit their narrative to support how they feel so they will deny it all day when presented with facts. Let em be...


The FDA does not recommend ivermectin to prevent or treat Covid-19. 









FAQ: COVID-19 and Ivermectin Intended for Animals


Q: Should I take ivermectin to prevent or treat COVID-19? A: No. Ivermectin is not approved for the prevention or treatment of COVID-19.




www.fda.gov





*Q: Should I take ivermectin to prevent or treat COVID-19?*
A: No. While there are approved uses for ivermectin in people and animals, it is not approved for the prevention or treatment of COVID-19. You should not take any medicine to treat or prevent COVID-19 unless it has been prescribed to you by your health care provider and acquired from a legitimate source. 

A recently released research articleExternal Link Disclaimer described the effect of ivermectin on SARS-CoV-2 in a laboratory setting. These types of laboratory studies are commonly used at an early stage of drug development. Additional testing is needed to determine whether ivermectin might be appropriate to prevent or treat coronavirus or COVID-19.

*Q: Is there an emergency use authorization for ivermectin in the U.S. to prevent or treat coronavirus or COVID-19?*
A: No. FDA has created a special emergency program for possible therapies, the Coronavirus Treatment Acceleration Program (CTAP). It uses every available method to move new treatments to patients as quickly as possible, while at the same time finding out whether they are helpful or harmful. We continue to support clinical trials that are testing new treatments for COVID so that we can gain valuable knowledge about their safety and effectiveness.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> you lack the reading comprehension to even understand what a "forced medical experiment" is.


I got all my scoolin on rollitup


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Bad news for our local russian comrades....... 
*Putin Says Dozens in Kremlin Inner Circle Have Covid
*








Putin Says Dozens in Kremlin Inner Circle Have Covid - The Moscow Times


Dozens of people in Vladimir Putin's entourage have tested positive for the coronavirus, the Russian leader said Thursday, as his country struggles with high infection rates and a vaccine-skeptic population.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> another red state in crisis.....I see a trend here
> *All Anchorage ICU beds full as Alaska COVID hospitalizations keep rising*
> 
> 
> ...


A good hospital keeps its ICU beds at 90% to keep expenses down. Move people out for more serious situations. And 123 people, LOL.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Obama care was only good for those who could not qualify or pay for insurance. Otherwise it greatly increased everyone's cost.


Nope.

Try again, loser.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A good hospital keeps its ICU beds at 90% to keep expenses down. Move people out for more serious situations. And 123 people, LOL.....


go home your drunk comrade....it's 1am in Moscow


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> A good hospital keeps its ICU beds at 90% to keep expenses down. Move people out for more serious situations. And 123 people, LOL.....


Lol. 

Nothing I can say can make you look more foolish than your post.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Sorry if you get all you info from censored sites. Google is the password I heard.
> 
> Willingly ignorant or willingly complicit.


Is a vague wave toward “censored sites” (provide clear example) the new troll procedure?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Is a vague wave toward “censored sites” (provide clear example) the new troll procedure?


I think it probably sounded better in it's original Russian.....


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> I think it probably sounded better in it's original Russian.....


I imagine that this one is a local pawn. Self-recruited.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

*Vaccination Mandates Are an American Tradition. So Is the Backlash.*
_The roots of U.S. vaccine mandates predate both the U.S. and vaccines.

The Constitution “does not import an absolute right in each person to be, at all times and in all circumstances, wholly freed from restraint,” Justice John Marshall Harlan, known for defending civil liberties, wrote. “Real liberty for all could not exist under the operation of a principle which recognizes the right of each individual person to use his own, whether in respect of his person or his property, regardless of the injury that may be done to others.”_









Vaccination Mandates Are an American Tradition. So Is the Backlash. (Published 2021)


The roots of U.S. vaccine mandates predate both the U.S. and vaccines.




www.nytimes.com





The article traces this issue back to the first time a mandate for inoculation (predecessor to vaccines) made by George Washington to protect soldiers from coming down with smallpox in 1777.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> *Vaccination Mandates Are an American Tradition. So Is the Backlash.*
> _The roots of U.S. vaccine mandates predate both the U.S. and vaccines.
> 
> The Constitution “does not import an absolute right in each person to be, at all times and in all circumstances, wholly freed from restraint,” Justice John Marshall Harlan, known for defending civil liberties, wrote. “Real liberty for all could not exist under the operation of a principle which recognizes the right of each individual person to use his own, whether in respect of his person or his property, regardless of the injury that may be done to others.”_
> ...


George Washington was a communist.........red hats


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

Lots of jobs already require immunizations. Food service requires TB in my state. Public schools already require about a dozen. The army requires a fuck ton.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

lol at people adding people to their insurance and bitching about the drastic increases to blame 'Obamacare'.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I got all my scoolin on rollitup


are you equally outraged that some many jobs require drug tests? or are you a typical anti-drug Repub?


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Is a vague wave toward “censored sites” (provide clear example) the new troll procedure?


God forbid a website try to curb misinformation by censoring complete bullshit. This is America, we should have the freedom to consume as many alternative facts as we want.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> lol at people adding people to their insurance and bitching about the drastic increases to blame 'Obamacare'.


lots of moron paying for insurance policies that didn't meet the bare minimum ACA standards. (which weren't very high)


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

I tried to read all of the comments but the stupidity and hate is sickening.

It’s funny too that you pro vaxers think it’s a right left or thing. Why don’t you realize that there are people of all walks of life that don’t trust the vaccine or the government telling them what to do? Look at your own poll. If you are so right about what you insist, well then why aren’t more people in agreement with you? Hint: don’t let fear rule your life!

I’m gonna tell you right now that I could care less what you call me or say about me. Flame away nazi vaxxers


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> God forbid a website try to curb misinformation by censoring complete bullshit. This is America, we should have the freedom to consume as many alternative facts as we want.


I am not so sure. With info developing on how the Facebook-class sites knew but did not act regarding disinformation, I imagine that the next ten years will bring us spectacular courtroom drama.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> or the government telling them what to do


yet you pay the US gov't a decent amount in taxes every year.

that's kinda weird, huh? 

it's almost like you enjoy them telling you what to do, no?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I tried to read all of the comments but the stupidity and hate is sickening.
> 
> It’s funny too that you pro vaxers think it’s a right left or thing. Why don’t you realize that there are people of all walks of life that don’t trust the vaccine or the government telling them what to do? Look at your own poll. If you are so right about what you insist, well then why aren’t more people in agreement with you? Hint: don’t let fear rule your life!
> 
> I’m gonna tell you right now that I could care less what you call me or say about me. Flame away nazi vaxxers


Antivax sentiment correlates tightly with red hat disease. Red hat has been found to lead to massive frontal lobe atrophy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I tried to read all of the comments but the stupidity and hate is sickening.
> 
> It’s funny too that you pro vaxers think it’s a right left or thing. Why don’t you realize that there are people of all walks of life that don’t trust the vaccine or the government telling them what to do? Look at your own poll. If you are so right about what you insist, well then why aren’t more people in agreement with you? Hint: don’t let fear rule your life!
> 
> I’m gonna tell you right now that I could care less what you call me or say about me. Flame away nazi vaxxers


The only ones talking about left vs right are the anti vaccine morons.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yet you pay the US gov't a decent amount in taxes every year.
> 
> that's kinda weird, huh?
> 
> it's almost like you enjoy them telling you what to do, no?


Big Gov is and has been out of control for a long time.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Big Gov is and has been out of control for a long time.


Ever since Reagan. The irony is ironic.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Antivax sentiment correlates tightly with red hat disease. Red hat has been found to lead to massive frontal lobe atrophy.


You can think that because the powers that be want you divided that way.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I tried to read all of the comments but the stupidity and hate is sickening.
> 
> It’s funny too that you pro vaxers think it’s a right left or thing. Why don’t you realize that there are people of all walks of life that don’t trust the vaccine or the government telling them what to do? Look at your own poll. If you are so right about what you insist, well then why aren’t more people in agreement with you? Hint: don’t let fear rule your life!
> 
> I’m gonna tell you right now that I could care less what you call me or say about me. Flame away nazi vaxxers


the forum poll results align pretty closely with the last presidential elections results. Must just be a coincidence.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The only ones talking about left vs right are the anti vaccine morons.


Bullshit and you know it


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

I’m not anti vaccine. I’m pro freedom. I don’t like most politicians and don’t trust the government.

I think you guys need your booster pills.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You can think that because the powers that be want you divided that way.


That makes no sense. Do you have a link to an explanation?


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

I watch you on here attacking a person you should have more in common with than not, all over not taking a vaccine. Roll a fat one and relax. Geez


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 16, 2021)

Pro-freedom at the expense of public health.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I think you guys need your booster pills.


i'm happy to say i'm going on 3 weeks worm free!!!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I watch you on here attacking a person you should have more in common with than not, all over not taking a vaccine. Roll a fat one and relax. Geez


Not getting vaccinated is social aggression.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> That makes no sense. Do you have a link to an explanation?


Propaganda steers the masses. That’s old news


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Propaganda steers the masses. That’s old news


A link please so that I might know.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I tried to read all of the comments but the stupidity and hate is sickening.
> 
> It’s funny too that you pro vaxers think it’s a right left or thing. Why don’t you realize that there are people of all walks of life that don’t trust the vaccine or the government telling them what to do? Look at your own poll. If you are so right about what you insist, well then why aren’t more people in agreement with you? Hint: don’t let fear rule your life!
> 
> I’m gonna tell you right now that I could care less what you call me or say about me. Flame away nazi vaxxers


good luck finding a new job....


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm happy to say i'm going on 3 weeks worm free!!!


There is a lot of goodness to be said about not having worms!


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> good luck finding a new job....


I will never need a new job. I have supported myself ever since I left college with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I will never need a new job. I have supported myself ever since I left college with no issues whatsoever.


what did you study in college?...


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You got that way wrong. I am as conservative as they come. Especially when it comes to economics. Its obvious that this admin wants to spend spend and spend some more. They claim taxes won't go up. Okay, taxes may not go up, but inflation is. And when there is massive inflatuon there are more tax dollars to work with. That's been their plan the whole time. Why do you think gas prices are up after shutting down the keystone pipeline? When gas is high everything goes up. There's no substitute for high gas prices. And you simply can't spend your way out of a crisis. Also the homeowners and property owners are getting screwed by many states. They are allowing people to not pay rent but the property owners are still being required to pay their mortgages and aren't getting relief. So there are many things we probably agree on. We just have a different opinion and outlook on the whole covid thing and where to go from here. I just don't want these mandates and government overreach to get out of hand...which it's already getting to that point. You know the old saying never let a good crisis go to waste...well this one certainly isn't being wasted by the corrupt politicians on both sides.


Democrats have always spent on people, that's nothing new. Surely you're not going to pretend that you have no idea how much republicans have been adding to debt while, like you, pretending to be economically conservative...are you??


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> A link please so that I might know.


Funny!


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> what did you study in college?...


Doesn’t matter, I quit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Big Gov is and has been out of control for a long time.


i've been to alot of countries and i'm quite happy paying as much as we do for the freedoms i get to enjoy.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> You all assume anyone with a conservative viewpoint supports the GOP when in truth we hate them just as much as the hard lefties if not more.


You don't have conservative viewpoints. You're here trolling on a weed forum. That's what republicans do. 

Republicans are not conservative and conservatives are not republican.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Ever since Reagan. The irony is ironic.


he was the first to use the word trillion. as in how much debt he put the US in.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Funny!


Seriously. Please link to facts.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

I don’t mind paying for freedom. The problem I have with big gov is corruption.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Doesn’t matter, I quit.


I'm shocked....smart guy like you


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Seriously. Please link to facts.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Seriously. Please link to facts.


You need to ease up on the fact link train. I don’t jump through hoops to prove you anything.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> View attachment 4988724


sort of a bummer. I am open to new ideas when they are well presented. So far this ain it.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You need to ease up on the fact link train. I don’t jump through hoops to prove you anything.


Then relax into being disbelieved. If you won’t back your argument you are nothing and no one.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Silver lining


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You need to ease up on the fact link train. I don't jump through hoops to  can't prove you anything.


ftfy


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

One thing about freedom, you are free to try to force your will on anyone… but the outcome can go either way.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4988727


I don’t know if that is accurate or not, but I do know the kind of evil that calls it a silver lining.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I tried to read all of the comments but the stupidity and hate is sickening.
> 
> It’s funny too that you pro vaxers think it’s a right left or thing. Why don’t you realize that there are people of all walks of life that don’t trust the vaccine or the government telling them what to do? Look at your own poll. If you are so right about what you insist, well then why aren’t more people in agreement with you? Hint: don’t let fear rule your life!
> 
> I’m gonna tell you right now that I could care less what you call me or say about me. Flame away nazi vaxxers


A very good example of the "broad brush" logical fallacy is on display in your post. One can always say there are "people of all walks of life" doing or saying something. It doesn't have any meaning unless you put context behind it. How many say they don't trust the government or vaccine? Just one would satisfy your statement. It is meaningless.

Also ad hominem logical fallacy but that's a constant in your posts. Everybody knows that. 

I understand that your ability to think is clouded by right wing propaganda. I'm trying to help you out of your delusions. Because I care.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> One thing about freedom, you are free to try to force your will on anyone… but the outcome can go either way.


The better method is moral suasion, the sole property of those who provide links.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ftfy


Nor am I trying to.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t know if that is accurate or not, but I do know the kind of evil that calls it a silver lining freedom.


ftfy...again


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> A very good example of the "broad brush" logical fallacy is on display in your post. One can always say there are "people of all walks of life" doing or saying something. It doesn't have any meaning unless you put context behind it. How many say they don't trust the government or vaccine? Just one would satisfy your statement. It is meaningless.
> 
> Also ad hominem logical fallacy but that's a constant in your posts. Everybody knows that.
> 
> I understand that your ability to think is clouded by right wing propaganda. I'm trying to help you out of your delusions. Because I care.


If you truly do care, I appreciate your concern. Thank you!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t know if that is accurate or not, but I do know the kind of evil that calls it a silver lining.


is it anything at all like the evil that disregards public safety to indulge their own unreasonable fears and paranoid conspiracy theories?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I’m not anti vaccine. I’m pro freedom. I don’t like most politicians and don’t trust the government.
> 
> I think you guys need your booster pills.


What are booster pills


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> ftfy...again


Thank you mister fixer


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is it anything at all like the evil that disregards public safety to indulge their own unreasonable fears and paranoid conspiracy theories?


There’s evil all over the place.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I got all my scoolin on rollitup


Quick.

Go get you some Cracker Jack

Candy coated popcorn peanuts and a college degree. That's what you get with Cracker Jack.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

we really need a flipping the bird smiley......


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Quick.
> 
> Go get you some Cracker Jack
> 
> Candy coated popcorn peanuts and a college degree. That's what you get with Cracker Jack.


Oh man rhat does not fit with the jingle from 1967


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> There’s evil all over the place.


You miss spelled Mar-a-lago..


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I’m not anti vaccine. I’m pro freedom. I don’t like most politicians and don’t trust the government.
> 
> I think you guys need your booster pills.


Tons of behaviors are pro-freedom. If you enjoy hiking/riding on any trail, then you know that being nice to other people on the trail helps keep the trail open and protects your freedom. Go look at the states that have lost open carry rights, they've all had a bunch of assholes carrying their guns in inappropriate places looking for confrontation, now those rights are gone. Look at what happened with the irresponsible douchebags that refuse to wear seatbelts, or helmets, or carry insurance, now those freedoms are gone. 

And with Covid, we'd have never had to lockdown in the first place if the dumbfucks out there would have worn masks and kept distance. Kindness and a consideration for others is the strength behind our freedoms. So, you go ahead and only think about yourself in life and see where your rights go.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t know if that is accurate or not, but I do know the kind of evil that calls it a silver lining.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Biker pearl clutch!


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Tons of behaviors are pro-freedom. If you enjoy hiking/riding on any trail, then you know that being nice to other people on the trail helps keep the trail open and protects your freedom. Go look at the states that have lost open carry rights, they've all had a bunch of assholes carrying their guns in inappropriate places looking for confrontation, now those rights are gone. Look at what happened with the irresponsible douchebags that refuse to wear seatbelts, or helmets, or carry insurance, now those freedoms are gone.
> 
> And with Covid, we'd have never had to lockdown in the first place if the dumbfucks out there would have worn masks and kept distance. Kindness and a consideration for others is the strength behind our freedoms. So, you go ahead and only think about yourself in life and see where your rights go.


You are freaking clueless about me! I am very considerate of others.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You are freaking clueless about me! I am very considerate of others.


Do you wear a mask in public?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> You are freaking clueless about me! I am very considerate of others.


No, and you also seem mildly retarded


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Biker pearl clutch!


Is that your best meme gif? Pathetic!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> What are booster pills


they make spongebob fly underwater


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Is that your best meme gif? Pathetic!


Do you wear a mask in public?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Is that your best meme gif? Pathetic!


Thank you for the critique, but I am still fascinated by the prospect of knowing the information from your link.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you wear a mask in public?


No hes pro freedom


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Do you wear a mask in public?


I don’t like you but I will answer your question. Yes I do wear a mask in public. Yes, I have had the rona. Yes, I have tested positive for the antibodies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t like you but I will answer your question. Yes I do wear a mask in public. Yes, I have had the rona. Yes, I have tested positive for the antibodies.


So much for being pro freedom


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t like you but I will answer your question. Yes I do wear a mask in public. Yes, I have had the rona. Yes, I have tested positive for the antibodies.


I don’t believe you.
















You love me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t like you but I will answer your question. Yes I do wear a mask in public. Yes, I have had the rona. Yes, I have tested positive for the antibodies.


but...but...can you dance like this?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

"Im not anti vaccine and im very polite!"

(Less than one sentence later)

Why dont you go take your fucking boosterpills huh


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 16, 2021)

Florida's covid death toll will soon pass the number of soldiers killed in Vietnam, must not be eating enough dewormer down there.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t know if that is accurate or not, but I do know the kind of evil that calls it a silver lining.


I'll explain. I'll try to keep the word size within your limits. 

It is important to understand the variables that factor in to the high rate of people contracting a disease that is preventable. Now that we know being a Republican makes a person more likely to contract the virus, we can direct resources into addressing the Republican co-morbidity factor. Silver lining.

They are dying off fast. I hope we can get them the help they need to them in time. We need to prioritize and get working on correcting the Republican factor. Even if it means missing a Gilligan's Isle re-run.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> So much for being pro freedom


Not sure I follow.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'll explain. I'll try to keep the word size within your limits.
> 
> It is important to understand the variables that factor in to the high rate of people contracting a disease that is preventable. Now that we know being a Republican makes a person more likely to contract the virus, we can direct resources into addressing the Republican co-morbidity factor. Silver lining.
> 
> They are dying off fast. I hope we can get them the help they need to them in time. We need to prioritize and get working on correcting the Republican factor. Even if it means missing a Gilligan's Isle re-run.


oh God not another three-hour tour


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> but...but...can you dance like this?


Sorry, not watching that.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might love you, but I don’t like you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I might love you, but I don’t like you.


Weve seen your act already


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> No. Just you. Ive already been vaccinated because im not a pussy like you are


One day, I hope you realize that this hate is destroying you from the inside out.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Weve seen your act already


This is not an act.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I might love you, but I don’t like you.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 4988751


Alright, I like you a little for posting that meme.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Link


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> One day, I hope you realize that this hate is destroying you from the inside out.


Another namaste nazi buddha folks


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> This is not an act.


Ok bugeye


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Link


Link to what CatHedral? I don’t have a link, nor did I ever state that I would provide you one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Trumptards against hate

Also against namecalling. Trump 2024


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Another namaste nazi buddha folks


Look in the mirror UncleBuck!


----------



## GOT420 (Sep 16, 2021)

So yesterday I had a pretty bad migraine and took the day off work. Today I felt a lot better but still had a slight cough with some fatigue and dialated pupils. I decided to take off work again and go get tested for covid just in case. Turns out I'm now going to have natural immunity. Good thing I showed some compassion and didnt go to work and infect other people. Thought you guys would get a kick out of this considering all your griping about how not wearing a mask and not getting a vaccine was literally the same as killing people in your eyes. Also I am fine and not going to die like a lot of you claim I should. I'm actually going to enjoy the time off and do some work on the garden facility.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Thought you said you wear a mask? It's not directly killing people, but it puts them at risk, and for what? Makes you feel cool and tough?

Can you tell us what you think immunity means?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Look in the mirror UncleBuck!


Dumb fucking act. Boring. Go away


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Look in the mirror UncleBuck!


People are good at detecting insincerity. You aren't good at hiding it.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Link to what CatHedral? I don’t have a link, nor did I ever state that I would provide you one.


To your info that backs your statement pages past about “being divided this way”.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> So yesterday I had a pretty bad migraine and took the day off work. Today I felt a lot better but still had a slight cough with some fatigue and dialated pupils. I decided to take off work again and go get tested for covid just in case. Turns out I'm now going to have natural immunity. Good thing I showed some compassion and didnt go to work and infect other people. Thought you guys would get a kick out of this considering all your griping about how not wearing a mask and not getting a vaccine was literally the same as killing people in your eyes. Also I am fine and not going to die like a lot of you claim I should. I'm actually going to enjoy the time off and do some work on the garden facility.


Good luck


UncleBuck said:


> Dumb fucking act. Boring. Go away


No, you go away!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People are good at detecting insincerity. You aren't good at hiding it.


Dead giveaway with the booster pills remark.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> People are good at detecting insincerity. You aren't good at hiding it.


I would hope you detect any comment of mine the way it’s intended.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Dead giveaway with the booster pills remark.


That might be uncalled for, except I see how you guys treat people who disagree with you and that’s where I’m coming from. You don’t like people standing up to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fuck you, i'm not missing Gilligan's Island


Yeah, you are right. That was crazy talk.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Maybe relax out and stop replying to every post like this thread is your baby.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> That might be uncalled for, except I see how you guys treat people who disagree with you and that’s where I’m coming from. You don’t like people standing up to you.


there's a big difference between standing up for your rights, and standing up and braying stupidity because you're afraid to get a shot like a big boy...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I don’t like you but I will answer your question. Yes I do wear a mask in public. Yes, I have had the rona. Yes, I have tested positive for the antibodies.


Good shit about you wearing a mask in public.

Just so you know, you are still 200% more likely to get sick again with the Corona Virus if you stay unvaccinated.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Maybe relax out and stop replying to every post like this thread is your baby.


I’m signing out. I sincerely hope every one of you have a safe and lovely evening. Take care and good night.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

mooray said:


> Maybe relax out and stop replying to every post like this thread is your baby.


i think his controller back in moscow told him he would get promoted to poisoning political enemies if he did well here...now if only he could take care of moose and squirrel....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I’m signing out. I sincerely hope every one of you have a safe and lovely evening. Take care and good night.


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i think his controller back in moscow told him he would get promoted to poisoning political enemies if he did well here...now if only he could take care of moose and squirrel....


He sounds like a nice guy, but maybe trying too hard to seek approval/validation after some push back. Sometimes you just gotta bail, regroup, and try again later.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I’m signing out. I sincerely hope every one of you have a safe and lovely evening. Take care and good night.


But I like a link


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Thank you for helping me prove my point. I understand where you are coming from.


Awwwww, youre just standing up for the little guy


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Good shit about you wearing a mask in public.
> 
> Just so you know, you are still 200% more likely to get sick again with the Corona Virus if you stay unvaccinated.


Perhaps that estimate is skewed by earlier data? Delta variant R(0) = 8, which makes it nearly certain that all who are unvaccinated will become Coronavirus survivors. Also, they will get it again once the immunity wears off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Awwwww, youre just standing up for the little guy


his dick?


----------



## mooray (Sep 16, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> But I like a link


Lol. You are hereby declared thread winner for the day of Thursday, September 16th, 2021.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> I’m signing out. I sincerely hope every one of you have a safe and lovely evening. Take care and good night.


I think he meant good morning.....it's 4am in Moscow


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 16, 2021)

Good morning doublejj!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> Good morning doublejj!


доброе утро


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2021)

@Bugeye

Up yours


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> доброе утро


Я сказала вам до свидания


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Я сказала вам до свидания


Audios'


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 16, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Audios'


That which belongs to the plural of audio


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

Dad says son's appendix burst waiting on a hospital room








Dad says son's appendix burst waiting on a hospital room | CNN


In an interview with CNN's Erin Burnett, Nathaniel Osborn says his son's appendix ruptured while they waited more than six hours in an emergency room because the hospital was slammed with Covid-19 patients.




www.cnn.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 17, 2021)

GOT420 said:


> So yesterday I had a pretty bad migraine and took the day off work


probably cause you're PMS'ing, princess.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> The Lawyers for the manufacturers of horse paste have suggested to claim that is not effective in fighting Covid.
> 
> Sometimes the truth hurts.


The lawyers would rather see you dead than see their client sued by other lawyers......


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> you lack the reading comprehension to even understand what a "forced medical experiment" is.


Are you sibylline or prescient?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 17, 2021)

Smokinggun said:


> One day, I hope you realize that this hate is destroying you from the inside out.



HATE IN YOUR HEART!!!!!


EVERYBODY DRINK!!!!!


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

Moar undesirable effects from the jab.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4989080
> 
> Moar undesirable effects from the jab.









Nice chart?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4989080
> 
> Moar undesirable effects from the jab.


So even if thats 100% true (it isnt), the best case you can make is a 1 in 2 million shot at swollen balls with the vaccine, versus a 1 in 300 shot at death with the vitus.

Fuck your case is weak


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4989080
> 
> Moar undesirable effects from the jab.


Awwww, did your girlfriend in Canada break up with you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Are you sibylline or prescient?


aren't they really the same thing?....you don't have to be a prophet or omniscient to see whats coming down the pike, you just have to open your fucking eyes and quit telling yourself the sky is green and the grass is blue


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4989080
> 
> Moar undesirable effects from the jab.


So what you're saying is the vax is safer than ibuprofen and aspirin? Thank you for helping prove its safety!


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The lawyers would rather see you dead than see their client sued by other lawyers......


That's not how capitalism works. Comrade.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

Grandpapy said:


> That's not how capitalism works. Comrade.


That's how lawyers work. It's called lawfare.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> So even if thats 100% true (it isnt), the best case you can make is a 1 in 2 million shot at swollen balls with the vaccine, versus a 1 in 300 shot at death with the vitus.
> 
> Fuck your case is weak


The death reports are as reliable as you are.


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

One problem with reading into low "side effects" with large samples is, if you give a million people a glass of water, two of them are going to die tomorrow, five are going to get cancer, ten are going to vomit, etc. etc. Because that's just what goes wrong with people on a daily basis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The death reports are as reliable as you are.


I was giving you the benefit of the doubt based on your "99.7% survivability!" claim you braindead dipshit


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> One problem with reading into low "side effects" with large samples is, if you give a million people a glass of water, two of them are going to die tomorrow, five are going to get cancer, ten are going to vomit, etc. etc. Because that's just what goes wrong with people on a daily basis.


1 in a 100 people die every day normally I hear.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 1 in a 100 people die every day normally I hear.


I hear you blow homeless people


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

That's a lotta dead people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 1 in a 100 people die every day normally I hear.


You hear a lot of shit that isn’t true. Maybe your sources are suspect.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> That's a lotta dead people.


Must be true. Tree berries has never lied to us yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4989080
> 
> Moar undesirable effects from the jab.


seems like a legit source.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> 1 in a 100 people die every day normally I hear.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 17, 2021)

MYPILLOW guy knew the score, insider info.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

So sorry. I meant that's the death rate they want to reduce the world population per the WEF. they are all about population control. LOL Only a half billion they want to leave behind and preferably Japanese and Chinese because they take government orders so well.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So sorry. I meant that's the death rate they want to reduce the world population per the WEF. they are all about population control. LOL Only a half billion they want to leave behind and preferably Japanese and Chinese because they take government orders so well.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4989274


Don't forget Benghazi too!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So sorry. I meant that's the death rate they want to reduce the world population per the WEF. they are all about population control. LOL Only a half billion they want to leave behind and preferably Japanese and Chinese because they take government orders so well.


Oh ok thanks


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

about 165,000 people die every day, worldwide, on average, right now. there are over 7 Billion people on the planet right now, if 1 in 100 died in any way every day, that would be 70 million a day, not 165,000...
not that this is really relevant, outside of pointing out you're just making numbers up, and not bothering to do any research, even when the numbers you post are just ridiculous...

https://ourworldindata.org/births-and-deaths
ourworldindata is trusted and used by Harvard, M.I.T., Stanford, Oxford, and nearly every major news and science publication in the world....but you go ahead and tell me that i'm just blindly following what i'm told, like a good lemming....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

oh...by the way, 
https://www.lawfareblog.com/
is one of the most trusted, non-biased sites to get legal info from...maybe use them before you keep shooting your oral feces cannon....


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So sorry. I meant that's the death rate they want to reduce the world population per the WEF. they are all about population control. LOL Only a half billion they want to leave behind and preferably Japanese and Chinese because they take government orders so well.


who is "THEY?"


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Don't forget Benghazi too!


I'll never forget the amount of time Republicans wasted on that. But thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> One problem with reading into low "side effects" with large samples is, if you give a million people a glass of water, two of them are going to die tomorrow, five are going to get cancer, ten are going to vomit, etc. etc. Because that's just what goes wrong with people on a daily basis.


And 24,736 will injure themselves or their family with horsey-meds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> One problem with reading into low "side effects" with large samples is, if you give a million people a glass of water, two of them are going to die tomorrow, five are going to get cancer, ten are going to vomit, etc. etc. Because that's just what goes wrong with people on a daily basis.


Now imagine entering every one of those events into a public database like VAERS and seeing what the Qtard crowd does with it.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2021)

Population control is a myth. Why would the wealthiest kill off the poors that do all the labor for them?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 17, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Population control is a myth. Why would the wealthiest kill off the poors that do all the labor for them?


Robotics. Game changer.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Robotics. Game changer.


Poor people still required to mine the raw materials and precious metals to make those things work


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 17, 2021)

waterproof808 said:


> Poor people still required to mine the raw materials and precious metals to make those things work


Not for long. Especially once we start mining space.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)

5 Oregonians hospitalized after taking ivermectin for COVID-19


The FDA and Merck, the company that produces ivermectin, have said there is no scientific data that supports its use for the prevention or treatment of COVID-19.




www.kgw.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> 5 Oregonians hospitalized after taking ivermectin for COVID-19
> 
> 
> The FDA and Merck, the company that produces ivermectin, have said there is no scientific data that supports its use for the prevention or treatment of COVID-19.
> ...


Would it not be cheaper to give them a pacific island and all expenses paid travel and assisted living? As opposed to the massive strain on we the people paying for the sickness they persist among us? And "Pro Life" killing children who can't be vaccinated or negligent parents refuse if of age. 

Where's the go fund me. I'll donate for a safer saner world.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 17, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Would it not be cheaper to give them a pacific island and all expenses paid travel and assisted living? As opposed to the massive strain on we the people paying for the sickness they persist among us? And "Pro Life" killing children who can't be vaccinated or negligent parents refuse if of age.
> 
> Where's the go fund me. I'll donate for a safer saner world.


Seems like a waste of a pacific island.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Seems like a waste of a pacific island.


I think Bimini is already wasted. A few more suitable test sites around.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 17, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Seems like a waste of a pacific island.


Bikini Atoll


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 17, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Bikini Atoll


No Bikini Atoll


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

The vaccine was the biggest gamble of all simply because the program was so expensive, so personal, and so wildly oversold. Even those who opposed every other mandate had hopes that the vaccines would finally end the public panic and provide governments a way to back out of all the other strategies that had failed. 

That did not happen. 

Show me and I'll buy into the argument. Until then, it all sounds like hyperbole from all sides.


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

I'd like some links to hyperbole from the CDC and vaccine manufacturers.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> The vaccine was the biggest gamble of all simply because the program was so expensive, so personal, and so wildly oversold. Even those who opposed every other mandate had hopes that the vaccines would finally end the public panic and provide governments a way to back out of all the other strategies that had failed.
> 
> That did not happen.
> 
> Show me and I'll buy into the argument. Until then, it all sounds like hyperbole from all sides.


Moo plop


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> I'd like some links to hyperbole from the CDC and vaccine manufacturers.


I don't need links. I got the Moderna as soon as I could and still got infected. 
3 weeks ago I got married, 2 weeks ago on my honeymoon I began to feel ill. Here I sit today with my new bride, both of us diagnosed with covid. 
It will prevent covid. Bullshit.
It will lessen the effects....I felt first symptoms Sunday before last on our way home and I still have a fever.

You can read whatever "links" you want. It doesn't outweigh personal experience.

And before you blame the situation on lifestyle...I track every calorie that goes in my pie hole and work out 5 times a week. My vice...I smoke a Lil devil's lettuce occasionally, (often).


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I don't need links. I got the Moderna as soon as I could and still got infected.
> 3 weeks ago I got married, 2 weeks ago on my honeymoon I began to feel ill. Here I sit today with my new bride, both of us diagnosed with covid.
> It will prevent covid. Bullshit.
> It will lessen the effects....I felt first symptoms Sunday before last on our way home and I still have a fever.
> ...


the vaccine does not prevent covid....they never said it would. Glad you are recovering. Best of luck with long term effects.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I don't need links. I got the Moderna as soon as I could and still got infected.
> 3 weeks ago I got married, 2 weeks ago on my honeymoon I began to feel ill. Here I sit today with my new bride, both of us diagnosed with covid.
> It will prevent covid. Bullshit.
> It will lessen the effects....I felt first symptoms Sunday before last on our way home and I still have a fever.
> ...


You got a break through case. Most likely because you were unmasked around a bunch of unmasked unvaccinated people and hugging and close personal contact during your wedding. You got viral overload and got sick. It happens . Consider yourself lucky your not in the hospital ICU and fighting for your life on a vent. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I don't need links. I got the Moderna as soon as I could and still got infected.
> 3 weeks ago I got married, 2 weeks ago on my honeymoon I began to feel ill. Here I sit today with my new bride, both of us diagnosed with covid.
> It will prevent covid. Bullshit.
> It will lessen the effects....I felt first symptoms Sunday before last on our way home and I still have a fever.
> ...


So....you were hyperbole'ing yourself, and you're mad at yourself for doing it??


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> You got a break through case. Most likely because you were unmasked around a bunch of unmasked unvaccinated people and hugging and close personal contact during your wedding. You got viral overload and got sick. It happens . Consider yourself lucky your not in the hospital ICU and fighting for your life on a vent. Hope you feel better soon!


Actually, it was just us, our kids and grandkids on a getaway destination wedding.
What I got was covid. The injection I sought out was reported to protect me, it didn't.
I always wear a mask indoors when in public. In all honesty, not so much for myself but moreso to make others feel more at ease. I see masks as installing a chain link fence to keep mosquitoes out of the yard.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> So....you were hyperbole'ing yourself, and you're mad at yourself for doing it??


Excuse me?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I don't need links. I got the Moderna as soon as I could and still got infected.
> 3 weeks ago I got married, 2 weeks ago on my honeymoon I began to feel ill. Here I sit today with my new bride, both of us diagnosed with covid.
> It will prevent covid. Bullshit.
> It will lessen the effects....I felt first symptoms Sunday before last on our way home and I still have a fever.
> ...


Personal experience is the key to understanding the world. I agree. And having never seen the earth curve, I know that it is flat.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Personal experience is the key to understanding the world. I agree. And having never seen the earth curve, I know that it is flat.


Right. Trump pushed making it, Biden pushed taking it....both let me down.


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Excuse me?


Was asking about hyperbole and you responded by talking about yourself and how you had no idea how vaccines work and for some reason you assumed they were an invincible shield, even though no vaccine has ever worked that way. So I guess that means you were the one spreading the hyperbole? And you're mad at yourself for doing so..?


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Personal experience is the key to understanding the world. I agree. And having never seen the earth curve, I know that it is flat.


I (long pause, haunted eyes) have seen it. It was awful. There is no heaven.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I see masks as installing a chain link fence to keep mosquitoes out of the yard.


hey ive seen that facebook post too


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I don't need links. I got the Moderna as soon as I could and still got infected.
> 3 weeks ago I got married, 2 weeks ago on my honeymoon I began to feel ill. Here I sit today with my new bride, both of us diagnosed with covid.
> It will prevent covid. Bullshit.
> It will lessen the effects....I felt first symptoms Sunday before last on our way home and I still have a fever.
> ...


Did it occur to you that if you didn’t get vaccinated, you might be dead?

Congratulations on the wedding. If it is anything like my first, in about 5 years you’ll wish you were dead anyway.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> Was asking about hyperbole and you responded by talking about yourself and how you had no idea how vaccines work and for some reason you assumed they were an invincible shield, even though no vaccine has ever worked that way. So I guess that means you were the one spreading the hyperbole? And you're mad at yourself for doing so..?


Allow me to rephrase. It was bullshit. 

I speak from personal experience as that is the only experience I have, my own.

I said nothing vaguely close to "I have no understanding of how vaccines work".
I understand vaccines and the mode of action very well.

I spread nothing. 

What I did do is say that I mistrust, and given my situation I feel more than justified in that.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Right. Trump pushed making it, Biden pushed taking it....both let me down.


It is not our fault that you don't understand.

The information is available. Just saying, ignorance is curable.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Did it occur to you that if you didn’t get vaccinated, you might be dead?
> 
> Congratulations on the wedding. If it was anything like my first, in about 5 years you’ll wish you were dead anyway.


Omg, lol...you're BAD!


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Allow me to rephrase. It was bullshit.
> 
> I speak from personal experience as that is the only experience I have, my own.
> 
> ...


What was bullshit?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> I (long pause, haunted eyes) have seen it. It was awful. There is no heaven.


Lots of people claim to have seen the earth curve but none of them is me.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> It is not our fault that you don't understand.
> 
> The information is available. Just saying, ignorance is curable.


Please explain.


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

mooray said:


> What was bullshit?


The vaccine was bullshit. It protected whom? Maybe Moderna got something from it, but I didn't get shit.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> The vaccine was bullshit. It protected whom? Maybe Moderna got something from it, but I didn't get shit.


you didn't die from covid when it finally found you......so there's that


----------



## keiserrott (Sep 17, 2021)

I can see there are those here that just want to argue. I'm not the guy...I'm sick.

Until next time folks....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I can see there are those here that just want to argue. I'm not the guy...I'm sick.
> 
> Until next time folks....


good luck. Get well


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> The vaccine was bullshit. It protected whom? Maybe Moderna got something from it, but I didn't get shit.


Another satisfied customer. At least you’ll be alive to contact the complaint department.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Another satisfied customer. At least you’ll be alive to contact the complaint department.


At least it was an actual person this time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> The vaccine was bullshit. It protected whom? Maybe Moderna got something from it, but I didn't get shit.


I got bigger testicles.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

Crazy times. I’m pretty sure if I was in his situation I would be so thankful.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

Three kids in my daughter's class tested positive this week. She's been home for a couple days due to a fever Thursday. Covid test tomorrow.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Three kids in my daughter's class tested positive this week. She's been home for a couple days due to a fever Thursday. Covid test tomorrow.


Oh damn....best of luck to you both


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Please explain.


google


----------



## mooray (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> The vaccine was bullshit. It protected whom? Maybe Moderna got something from it, but I didn't get shit.


Got it. You don't have any idea how vaccines work, you just don't want to say it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> Oh damn....best of luck to you both


Wife and I are both vaxxed. Our kid is just showing signs of a cold - fever was 101 for twelve hours and then gone. Wouldn't even get the test if not for the three positives.

Kind of a dilemma though. CDC guidelines are that I don't need to quarantine if I am fully vaxxed with no symptoms but work says I get two weeks off paid.

I wonder what I will do.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Please explain.


The vaccine (Assuming you didn't have some conspiracy nut job like the guy in Minnesota that was trying to destroy the vaccine by leaving them out of the fridge, or the nurse in Germany that was injecting about 8000 people with saline solution instead of the vaccine) does not stop you from getting the virus. 

What it does is help prevent that, but it is not a guarantee to not get ill. If you do catch it, it helps you to not have as severe of a case. So like others have said, you likely would have been screwed and in a ICU. I am glad that you are not sick enough to have to go to the hospital, sucks you all got the virus though, hope everyone recovers quick and fully.



Unclebaldrick said:


> Three kids in my daughter's class tested positive this week. She's been home for a couple days due to a fever Thursday. Covid test tomorrow.


That sucks man, hope you all get over it quick and everyone stays healthy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wife and I are both vaxxed. Our kid is just showing signs of a cold - fever was 101 for twelve hours and then gone. Wouldn't even get the test if not for the three positives.
> 
> Kind of a dilemma though. CDC guidelines are that I don't need to quarantine if I am fully vaxxed with no symptoms but work says I get two week off paid.
> 
> I wonder what I will do.


as one of your co-workers i would want you to stay home..


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> The vaccine (Assuming you didn't have some conspiracy nut job like the guy in Minnesota that was trying to destroy the vaccine by leaving them out of the fridge, or the nurse in Germany that was injecting about 8000 people with saline solution instead of the vaccine) does not stop you from getting the virus.
> 
> What it does is help prevent that, but it is not a guarantee to not get ill. If you do catch it, it helps you to not have as severe of a case. So like others have said, you likely would have been screwed and in a ICU. I am glad that you are not sick enough to have to go to the hospital, sucks you all got the virus though, hope everyone recovers quick and fully.


Best guess: @kestrel69 has a weak immune system.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Best guess: @kestrel69 has a weak immune system.


Never know. But there is no way in hell I would jump into a steel tube with a bunch of people during a pandemic for hours.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Best guess: @kestrel69 has a weak immune system.


The vaccine probably saved his life.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> as one of your co-workers i would want you to stay home..


Only about four of us out of 50 wear masks despite it being mandatory. All the mask wearers are vaccinated. My guess is about 20-30% are vaccinated, about par for this area. People openly discuss Covid being a hoax daily despite about 18 cases so far. County fair was last week. I saw about 12 people with masks on.

I expect an outbreak.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The vaccine probably saved his life.


"Damn you, Moderna"


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Only about four of us out of 50 wear masks despite it being mandatory. All the mask wearers are vaccinated. My guess is about 20-30% are vaccinated, about par for this area. People openly discuss Covid being a hoax daily despite about 18 cases so far. County fair was last week. I saw about 12 people with masks on.
> 
> I expect an outbreak.


so sorry. stay safe


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Never know. But there is no way in hell I would jump into a steel tube with a bunch of people during a pandemic for hours.


My parents are in there mid 80’s. They are fully vaccinated and live in the east coast. We haven’t seen them in a couple of years and they are pushing for us to go there this Christmas. They are feeling their mortality and worry they won’t see us (or more importantly their granddaughter again). We’re concerned about bringing something from the airport or plane that could still infect them.

I think we are going to have to go but we’re looking into driving there. Not the best but a little safer.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My parents are in there mid 80’s. They are fully vaccinated and live in the east coast. We haven’t seen them in a couple of years and they are pushing for us to go there this Christmas. They are feeling their mortality and worry they won’t see us (or more importantly their granddaughter again). We’re concerned about bringing something from the airport or plane that could still infect them.
> 
> I think we are going to have to go but we’re looking into driving there. Not the best but a little safer.


i would drive.....


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> My parents are in there mid 80’s. They are fully vaccinated and live in the east coast. We haven’t seen them in a couple of years and they are pushing for us to go there this Christmas. They are feeling their mortality and worry they won’t see us (or more importantly their granddaughter again). We’re concerned about bringing something from the airport or plane that could still infect them.
> 
> I think we are going to have to go but we’re looking into driving there. Not the best but a little safer.


Pandemics suck ass.

Driving for sure seems much safer for distancing from people.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 17, 2021)

doublejj said:


> i would drive.....


Pretty sure that’s the plan but if the cases continue to rise, we may have to disappoint them.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Pretty sure that’s the plan but if the cases continue to rise, we may have to disappoint them.


although painful better to play it safe....for all involved


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Never know. But there is no way in hell I would jump into a steel tube with a bunch of people during a pandemic for hours.


I just cancelled a wine grape harvest party that I've been putting on every year in October for more than 20 years. Just looking at the number of new cases each day in Oregon, I figure a taking a year off is for the best. 

Going to miss it. First world problem. Somebody fire up the world's smallest violin.


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4989833


Pretty ignorant to make that comparison. But typical for trumpsters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4989833


hey i saw that one on facebook too


----------



## shimbob (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 18, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4989833


Your inability to grasp the most basic concepts says all we need to know.

Welcome back, bitch-boy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 18, 2021)

Idaho has implemented a Universal DNR order for all citizens in hospital, winning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Idaho has implemented a Universal DNR order for all citizens in hospital, winning.


As much as id like to gloat, i know this is headed all of our ways 

Who knows what could send me to the hospital


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm past caring if these fools want to commit suicide, at this point these fools dying is a positive.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 19, 2021)

If you take the second dose not at 3 weeks but at 2 months later would the side effect symptoms be less severe if any? Just wondering casue I had my pfizer shot back in august 7…..

Been hesitant to go back but probably will….Some countries say it went up to like 80% protection from just one dose

Lot of my family are native hawaiians and most of all of them didnt get the vaccine


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 19, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> If you take the second dose not at 3 weeks but at 2 months later would the side effect symptoms be less severe if any? Just wondering casue I had my pfizer shot back in august 7…..
> 
> Been hesitant to go back but probably will….Some countries say it went up to like 80% protection from just one dose
> 
> Lot of my family are native hawaiians and most of all of them didnt get the vaccine


One shot is not enough. l don’t know about the side effects but get your second shot ASAP. You aren’t much more protected than your unvaccinated family with just one.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> If you take the second dose not at 3 weeks but at 2 months later would the side effect symptoms be less severe if any? Just wondering casue I had my pfizer shot back in august 7…..
> 
> Been hesitant to go back but probably will….Some countries say it went up to like 80% protection from just one dose
> 
> Lot of my family are native hawaiians and most of all of them didnt get the vaccine


2 months should be fine. Expect some symptoms.

Dod they choose not to vax? I can’t imagine Hawai’i being undersupplied.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 19, 2021)

Also try to convince your family to get vaccinated. If not for themselves, for the rest of the family.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 19, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> If you take the second dose not at 3 weeks but at 2 months later would the side effect symptoms be less severe if any? Just wondering casue I had my pfizer shot back in august 7…..
> 
> Been hesitant to go back but probably will….Some countries say it went up to like 80% protection from just one dose
> 
> Lot of my family are native hawaiians and most of all of them didnt get the vaccine


I didn't have anything happen to me from either of my shots (Moderna). My wife felt like crap for 2 days after her first Phizer shot, but didnt have any issues after the second shot.

Glad to hear you are likely getting fully vaccinated. I hope your family can follow your example, I hope that they stay healthy in the meantime.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 19, 2021)

Too bad Peej has me on ignore. 

Trevor Noah rebukes Hannity's pandemic advice








Trevor Noah rebukes Sean Hannity's Covid-19 vaccination advice | CNN Business


Comedy Central host Trevor Noah calls for an end to the "do your own research" line used repeatedly by Fox host Sean Hannity when it comes to getting educated on Covid vaccines. CNN's Brian Stelter reports.




www.cnn.com


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Too bad Peej has me on ignore.
> 
> Trevor Noah rebukes Hannity's pandemic advice
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter, he won't listen.



and he won't ignore me!


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Sep 19, 2021)

Got the Pfizer bullshit yesterday afternoon - horrible sensations since then.

I've got aching, stiff joints, pins and needles like sensations all down my spine and arms. The actual injection site feels like I've been punched by Mongo from Blazing Saddles.

Not the worst, but hope this shit improves or goes away. No cold or flu symptoms thankfully.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 19, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Got the Pfizer bullshit yesterday afternoon - horrible sensations since then.
> 
> I've got aching, stiff joints, pins and needles like sensations all down my spine and arms. The actual injection site feels like I've been punched by Mongo from Blazing Saddles.
> 
> Not the worst, but hope this shit improves or goes away. No cold or flu symptoms thankfully.


It is not nearly as bullshit as straight Covid. One of the big pluses is the near eradication of long Covid.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 19, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Got the Pfizer bullshit yesterday afternoon - horrible sensations since then.
> 
> I've got aching, stiff joints, pins and needles like sensations all down my spine and arms. The actual injection site feels like I've been punched by Mongo from Blazing Saddles.
> 
> Not the worst, but hope this shit improves or goes away. No cold or flu symptoms thankfully.


 Nice man, hope it clears up soon for you.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2021)

it's time to get the dart gun out, tag and relocate.









Hostess is attacked by patron after she asked for proof of Covid-19 vaccination - CNN Video


A hostess was assaulted trying to get customers to comply with a vaccine requirement at a New York City restaurant. CNN affiliate WCBS reports.




www.cnn.com





someone should of really told them they're not in Texas anymore.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 20, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/business-science-health-coronavirus-pandemic-coronavirus-vaccine-202cb6e44b90270ec4d1f19690ed94c5


> Pfizer said Monday its COVID-19 vaccine works for children ages 5 to 11 and that it will seek U.S. authorization for this age group soon — a key step toward beginning vaccinations for youngsters.
> 
> The vaccine made by Pfizer and its German partner BioNTech already is available for anyone 12 and older. But with kids now back in school and the extra-contagious delta variant causing a huge jump in pediatric infections, many parents are anxiously awaiting vaccinations for their younger children.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)

COVID-19 has killed as many Americans as the Spanish flu - National | Globalnews.ca


COVID-19 has now killed about as many people in the U.S. as the 1918-19 flu pandemic, experts say.




globalnews.ca


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 4990870


Probably get a better response if it was an ice cream truck.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2021)

printer said:


> Probably get a better response if it was an ice cream truck.


it's a funeral home truck....


----------



## printer (Sep 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it a funeral home truck....


I realize. But for the people they are trying to reach, I still think an ice cream truck will get through to them more. Says a lot what I think of them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it a funeral home truck....


Creative marketing, they should get a list of all the antivaxxers over 40 so they can concentrate their marketing efforts! I'm sure all the staff are vaxxed by now.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4989833


Keep killing republicans, no one here really cares that much, but it is good for a few laughs and a first class example of suicidal stupidity. Ironically, you are helping to make America great again, MAGA!


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 20, 2021)

doublejj said:


> it a funeral home truck....


ghoul kids check for nickels


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4989833


said nobody ever


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2021)

sonnyjim said:


> View attachment 4989833


Time to kick that f**ker out of the car pool.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 20, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Got the Pfizer bullshit yesterday afternoon - horrible sensations since then.
> 
> I've got aching, stiff joints, pins and needles like sensations all down my spine and arms. The actual injection site feels like I've been punched by Mongo from Blazing Saddles.
> 
> Not the worst, but hope this shit improves or goes away. No cold or flu symptoms thankfully.


I got the Pfizer vaccine and I didn't have any side effects after the first shot- after the second I was achy around the injection and a bit listless for a couple of days

beats being sedated and having a tube shoved down your throat until you die


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2021)

I had Pfizer. First jab i was thirsty afterwards which was a good excuse to drink lots of beer and had a sore upper arm for a day. 2nd Jab no side effects at all.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Sep 21, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I got the Pfizer vaccine and I didn't have any side effects after the first shot- after the second I was achy around the injection and a bit listless for a couple of days
> 
> beats being sedated and having a tube shoved down your throat until you die


if it works at all. to be honest I only caved and took it because of all the horseshit restrictions being implemented in Australia


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 21, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> if it works at all. to be honest I only caved and took it because of all the horseshit restrictions being implemented in Australia


You mean in certain states in Australia. I'm in Australia and have no covid restrictions in my state (covid transmission free for well over 400 days)


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 21, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> if it works at all. to be honest I only caved and took it because of all the horseshit restrictions being implemented in Australia


Horseshit restrictions might have saved your life.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 21, 2021)

https://www.modbee.com/news/coronavirus/article254412519.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Today I had a rare conversation with my mother as I wanted to console her on the death of one of her dogs.

She informed me that my sister (the Arizona recount queen) knows two people personally who died from the vaccine within two weeks of receiving it - "but if a person dies within 14 days of receiving the vaccine, it doesn't count as a vaccine death."




I guess I don't really need to say this, but it is a complete fabrication.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 22, 2021)

LOL, this should be hilarious.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Today I had a rare conversation with my mother as I wanted to console her on the death of one of her dogs.
> 
> She informed me that my sister (the Arizona recount queen) knows two people personally who died from the vaccine within two weeks of receiving it - "but if a person dies within 14 days of receiving the vaccine, it doesn't count as a vaccine death."
> 
> ...


sounds like you should slap the shit out of your sister and get your mom away from her


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sounds like you should slap the shit out of your sister and get your mom away from her


Way too late.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, this should be hilarious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992931


Parody?


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 22, 2021)

BLM NYC co-founder promises more actions against vaccine mandates, citing racism


“The vaccination passport is not a free passport to racism,” said Chivona Newsome.




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Nobody likes the BLM organization. They are not representative of BLM as an ideology. Kind of like how republicans aren't conservative.


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Nobody likes the BLM organization. They are not representative of BLM as an ideology. Kind of like how republicans aren't conservative.


You know Trump and most of his inner circle were Dems at one time right?


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Okay. What's that supposed to indicate?


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.

"Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "

The t.v. and the clowns on it, are not and have nothing to do with science. Germ theory of disease (contagion between people), is a theory still because it's pretend.

Do your plants get 'sick' and die from poor feeding and environment or because another plant was breathing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.
> 
> "Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "
> 
> The t.v. and the clowns on it, are not and have nothing to do with science. Germ theory of disease (contagion between people), is a theory still because it's pretend.


You've already listened to them a million times in regard to your health and safety. You're just applying a different ruleset to this particular topic.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.


Too wordy. Coulda just said “I’m an asshole”.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.
> 
> "Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "
> 
> ...


Things antivaxxers say would be taken seriously if your antivaxx leaders didn't keep kicking off due to Covid. 

Seriously, doesn't the raging crisis in healthcare caused by the huge number of unvaccinated Covid patients swamping services even register in your brain? They are unvaccinated. Only a handful of vaccinated breakthrough cases require hospitalization. We are about to see more than 2000 dying each day due to Covid. They are all unvaccinated. Don't you guys even register this?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 22, 2021)

My stepson works at this hospital in Windsor as a stationary engineer. It's a stressful job as it involves providing clean air to covid patients in ICU, etc. 

The good news is that 96% of the staff are fully vaccinated. 

*172 Windsor, Ont., hospital staff suspended without pay for not getting COVID-19 shots*


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/dozens-windsor-essex-hospital-staff-1.6185369


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Small sampling, so take it with a grain, but for those out there wanting super recent data, looks like 78% and 90% from a couple hospitals. And like we've talked about with some numbers not being "solid", it's generally pretty silly to think that an "estimate" of 90% would somehow end up being something way off and would actually be more like 10% or 15% or whatever. Just because we can't pin down the exact number of rednecks with an intellectual disability, doesn't mean it's not a-fucking-lot.









Vaccinated make up minority of severe COVID-19 hospitalizations in Minnesota


Allina, Sanford data show fewer vaccinated COVID-19 patients need ventilators, intensive care.




www.startribune.com


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> You've already listened to them a million times already in regard to your health and safety. You're just applying a different ruleset to this particular topic.


I'm not sure that I ever have gone to 'them', for my health and safety, let alone a million times. Elaborate?



Fogdog said:


> Things antivaxxers say would be taken seriously if your antivaxx leaders didn't keep kicking off due to Covid.
> 
> Seriously, doesn't the raging crisis in healthcare caused by the huge number of unvaccinated Covid patients swamping services even register in your brain? They are unvaccinated. Only a handful of vaccinated breakthrough cases require hospitalization. We are about to see more than 2000 dying each day due to Covid. They are all unvaccinated. Don't you guys even register this?


I have never heard of a antivax leader (sounds like another actor to me), just science and logic says we don't kill eachother by breathing. I love science, using the scientific method. No leaders necessary, not going anywhere.

Where can I see all these covid patients dying left and right, been looking for ages, in a heavily populated area, that according to the tv was 'hit hard'. I'm just kidding, it's pretend, nothing to see.

I think you should lay off the tv, pretty soon the actors on it will have you scared to breath.



CunningCanuk said:


> Too wordy. Coulda just said “I’m an asshole”.


Not sure how not playing pretend with child abusers on the tv and in government, makes me an asshole but I imagine the same logic that made you think breathing was deadly to others, was how you came to that conclusion.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I'm not sure that I ever have gone to 'them', for my health and safety, let alone a million times. Elaborate?


Nobody said "gone to", so let's not start moving goal posts too early. You said listen, so I said listen. To elaborate, just one example of many, think about how many parts and processes of cars are gov't regulated to save your life. And another example, another one of many, you put your government regulated health protections in the hands of every single food service business you've ever eaten from.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.
> 
> "Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "
> 
> ...


Dumb^^^


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Nobody said "gone to", so let's not start moving goal posts too early. You said listen, so I said listen. To elaborate, just one example of many, think about how many parts and processes of cars are gov't regulated to save your life. And another example, another one of many, you put your government regulated health protections in the hands of every single food service business you've ever eaten from.


Food and cars would be far better without a group of child abusers in the way. Go to your grocery store and have a gander at the ‘food’, that is for kids. 

Trash hospitals/medicine, have a gander at the trash they prescribe to children and adults. 

Government makes everything a dumpster in honor of their club.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dumb^^^


At least I don’t play pretend with the bozo child abusers on the tv and in government.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Food and cars would be far better without a group of child abusers in the way. Go to your grocery store and have a gander at the ‘food’, that is for kids.
> 
> Trash hospitals/medicine, have a gander at the trash they prescribe to children and adults.
> 
> Government makes everything a dumpster in honor of their club.


I think you might not be understanding how bad those foods would actually be without the gov't requiring a bare minimum of standards, because you couldn't possibly be complaining about how shitty Fruit Loops are and, because they're so shitty, want to take away the entity that prevents them from being even shittier....could you??


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> I think you might not be understanding how bad those foods would actually be without the gov't requiring a bare minimum of standards, because you couldn't possibly be complaining about how shitty Fruit Loops are and, because they're so shitty, want to take away the entity that prevents them from being even shittier....could you??


Yeah, no. People don’t need gov for amazing food and fruit loops is a good example that they will pass toxic waste off as food for kids, giving the illusion of decency in products that are far from it. Same goes for the trash medicines. 

Gov is the same group of child abusers that proclaim authority over you, with no evidence to back it up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Dunning Kruger Poster Boy said:


> Yeah, no. People don’t need gov for amazing food and fruit loops is a good example that they will pass toxic waste off as food for kids, giving the illusion of decency in products that are far from it. Same goes for the trash medicines.
> 
> Gov is the same group of child abusers that proclaim authority over you, with no evidence to back it up.


You have some deep thoughts for a dimwit.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Yeah, no. People don’t need gov for amazing food and fruit loops is a good example that they will pass toxic waste off as food for kids, giving the illusion of decency in products that are far from it. Same goes for the trash medicines.
> 
> Gov is the same group of child abusers that proclaim authority over you, with no evidence to back it up.


But do you realize that you're advocating for Fruit Loops with even worse ingredients? You realize why corporations would love no laws, right? Hint: It's not so they can make better things.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> But do you realize that you're advocating for Fruit Loops with even worse ingredients? You realize why corporations would love no laws, right? Hint: It's not so they can make better things.


Sssssh. He thinks the gub'mint makes Froot Loops.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sssssh. He thinks the gub'mint makes Froot Loops.


 Ultimately these things come down to the same old problem of balancing freedom and behavior. It's just weird to hate how nasty Fruit Loops are and then want to remove the entity that keeps them from being even worse.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.
> 
> "Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "
> 
> ...


I bet if you were having a heart attack, you’d be believing in science real quick. How old are you? The plant thing about plants breathing in other plant’s respiration…dumbest shit I’ve ever heard. Sounds like you don’t know shit about two topics.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Ultimately these things come down to the same old problem of balancing freedom and behavior. It's just weird to hate how nasty Fruit Loops are and then want to remove the entity that keeps them from being even worse.


Pretty much everything you have said is over his head.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> But do you realize that you're advocating for Fruit Loops with even worse ingredients? You realize why corporations would love no laws, right? Hint: It's not so they can make better things.


Sure, I’m not gonna eat it and I won’t suggest anyone does, same as now, no difference.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Dunning Kruger Poster Boy said:


> Sure, I’m not gonna eat it and I won’t suggest anyone does, same as now, no difference.


You suck at this.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> let alone take a vaccine


i bet you've taken more than one vax in your life. wanna bet?


----------



## HGCC (Sep 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Seems like a waste of a pacific island.


They get Indiana...Arkansas...Alabama, fuck it, any state that's name starts with a vowel. #buildawall


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Sure, I’m not gonna eat it and I won’t suggest anyone does, same as now, no difference.


Okay, but you realize this isn't Planet OneMoreRip Population:1...? So, fuck the people that don't know how bad they are?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You suck at this.


cnn and msnbc must get better russian trolls than we do here i'm guessing


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> cnn and msnbc must get better russian trolls than we do here i'm guessing


He's no Russian troll. More like a secondary infection.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

HGCC said:


> They get Indiana...Arkansas...Alabama, fuck it, any state that's name starts with a vowel. #buildawall


Hey now. Oregon starts with a vowel.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I bet if you were having a heart attack, you’d be believing in science real quick. How old are you? The plant thing about plants breathing in other plant’s respiration…dumbest shit I’ve ever heard. Sounds like you don’t know shit about two topics.


What does having a heart attack have to do with anything? 

What does my age have to do with anything? 

You think you can breath in someone’s breath and die, that’s the dumbest shit I heard, not to mention, anti scientific.

I don’t know anything, so show me the scientific evidence of your fantasy contagion, that only exist on tv. 

What scientific theory do you agree with regarding this topic?


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bet you've taken more than one vax in your life. wanna bet?


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Hey now. Oregon starts with a vowel.


So does Chicago!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> What does that have to do with anything?


so you are vaxxed. i'll take that hundy you owe me by Venmo, plz.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Okay, but you realize this isn't Planet OneMoreRip Population:1...? So, fuck the people that don't know how bad they are?


People eat trash all day, every day. Thanks.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so you are vaxxed. i'll take that hundy you owe me by Venmo, plz.


Not since 1990. Who knows what that garbage was but I almost died, 2 different times after getting a vaccine, when a kid.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> What does having a heart attack have to do with anything?
> 
> What does my age have to do with anything?
> 
> You think you can breath in someone’s breath and die, that’s the dumbest shit I heard, not to mention, anti scientific.





OneMoreRip said:


> What does having a heart attack have to do with anything?
> 
> What does my age have to do with anything?
> 
> ...


Covid19 is an airborne disease, just like measles, Mumps, chicken pox and TB. Airborne diseases have been studied for centuries. Try reading a book…oh forgot, Q people don’t read books. Dumb asses.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Not since 1990. Who knows what that garbage was but I almost died, 2 different times after getting a vaccine, when a kid.


amazing that another member sock acct said that exact same thing last week.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> People eat trash all day, every day. Thanks.


So....why were you just complaining about it then?

How short it your memory??


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> So....why were you just complaining about it then?
> 
> How short it your memory??


You said gov insures food/car/medical quality/safety or something of the sort. Obviously not true.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> You said gov insures food/car/medical quality/safety or something of the sort. Obviously not true.


It's "ensures", but government regulations provide people with a bare minimum level of protection. To deny it, is the same as saying there's no such thing as the FDA, FAA, DOT, on and on.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Covid19 is an airborne disease, just like measles, Mumps, chicken pox and TB. Airborne diseases have been studied for centuries. Try reading a book…oh forgot, Q people don’t read books. Dumb asses.


That’s not evidence of someone’s breathing killing someone else, via something flying around or not. 

What scientific theory (recording this topic), do you believe and which books have you read on the topic?


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Moving the goalpost, that's fine.

But now you're saying that diseases aren't contagious?

And you don't believe in principles of particle filtration?


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> It's "ensures", but government regulations provide people with a bare minimum level of protection. To deny it, is the same as saying there's not such thing as the FDA, FAA, DOT, on and on.


All food and drug is trash, roads are trash, I don’t fly but probably trash also. 

I build houses, way overbuilt, huge amounts of waste and time, because of regulation/government.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Moving the goalpost, that's fine.
> 
> But now you're saying that diseases aren't contagious?
> 
> And you don't believe in principles of particle filtration?


i bet this guy fell for the "undercoating" from the car dealer as an add-on.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

mooray said:


> Moving the goalpost, that's fine.
> 
> But now you're saying that diseases aren't contagious?
> 
> And you don't believe in principles of particle filtration?


I didn’t move anything and particle filtration is great.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bet this guy fell for the "undercoating" from the car dealer as an add-on.


I have a motorcycle








With the undercoating add on.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> That’s not evidence of someone’s breathing killing someone else, via something flying around or not.
> 
> What scientific theory (recording this topic), do you believe and which books have you read on the topic?


It's not possible to answer your question using small words that you can understand.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL, this should be hilarious.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992931


You can tell it is truthy because of the misspellings.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Dunning Kruger Poster Boy said:


> I didn’t move anything and particle filtration is great.


Tell us more about the child abusing government and tv persons.

Please name names and support your claims with more than your febrile ramblings.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Food and cars would be far better without a group of child abusers in the way. Go to your grocery store and have a gander at the ‘food’, that is for kids.
> 
> Trash hospitals/medicine, have a gander at the trash they prescribe to children and adults.
> 
> Government makes everything a dumpster in honor of their club.


Oh so you are a Qanon cultist, or at least flirting with their bullshit.

You should really wake up to the fact that what you are saying is bullshit that is designed to keep the cultists a danger to society.

And as for that food that you are talking about, that is the result of private companies choosing to put that shit out there, and not something you would see recommended by the government. 



xtsho said:


> Hey now. Oregon starts with a vowel.


To be fair, you guys do have some messed up shit going on out there too with all the proud boy nonsense.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tell us more about the child abusing government and tv persons.
> 
> Please name names and support your claims with more than your febrile ramblings.


Go look around


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Dunning Kruger Poster Boy said:


> Go look around


I did but none of the sources seemed at all credible to me. 

Obviously, you found some that you think are. Please post some links. Save the children!

There are a lot of people in TV and government, what are they doing to these children and where do they get them? How many children do they abuse annually?


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh so you are a Qanon cultist, or at least flirting with their bullshit.
> 
> You should really wake up to the fact that what you are saying is bullshit that is designed to keep the cultists a danger to society.


No idea what qanon is to be able to flirt with them but they almost sound as scary as the fake virus, better hide inside forever.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I did but none of the sources seemed at all credible to me.
> 
> Obviously, you found some that you think are. Please post some links. Save the children!
> 
> There are a lot of people in TV and government, what are they doing to these children and where do they get them? How many children do they abuse annually?


They are messing with kids about a fake virus.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> No idea what qanon is to be able to flirt with them but they almost sound as scary as the fake virus, better hide inside forever.


Lying ass. Have some ball about your beliefs. If you believe in bigfoot, fairies and Qanon bullshit, don’t be ashamed.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Lying ass. Have some ball about your beliefs. If you believe in bigfoot, fairies and Qanon bullshit, don’t be ashamed.


Nice try bud. Pretty sure someone should how old you are supposed to be.


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Nice try bud


Qanon talking points, all of that shit coming out of your mouth.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Dunning Kruger Poster Boy said:


> They are messing with kids about a fake virus.


So wearing a mask is child abuse now? My child wears a mask. Are you going to report me?

If you ever find a girl who will have sex with you and have a child, what will you feed it? Will you vaccinate this astronomically improbable child against measles, diphtheria, etc,


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> No idea what qanon is to be able to flirt with them but they almost sound as scary as the fake virus, better hide inside forever.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So wearing a mask is child abuse now? My child wears a mask. Are you going to report me?
> 
> If you ever find a girl who will have sex with you and have a child, what will you feed it? Will you vaccinate this astronomically improbable child against measles, diphtheria, etc,


Wearing a mask, no, pretending like the child abuser virus is real, yes. 

Our bodies don’t have breathing holes so that we can restrict them and it only makes sense that doing so is not wise. 

My child and many others, do not get vaccines and are very healthy. Thanks for your concerns. 

I don’t need to report anyone.


----------



## mooray (Sep 22, 2021)

Cliche redneck trait, being completely unable and unwilling to understand a life outside of their own. Me, me, me, I, I, I.

Your nose/mouth are a breathing holes, btw.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Qanon talking points, all of that shit coming out of your mouth.


Are they anarchist and pacifist? Otherwise no internet. I hardly know who the president is, don’t care because it doesn’t matter. All fake authority, child abuser, tools. 

The fact that you guys Worship government/ clowns on tv, is hilarious, did your parents tell you that they are your masters or something?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Are they anarchist and pacifist? Otherwise no internet. I hardly know who the president is, don’t care because it doesn’t matter. All fake authority, child abuser, tools.
> 
> The fact that you guys look up to government/ clowns on tv, is hilarious, did your parents tell you that they are your masters or something?


And yet here you are with a sock puppet on a random website posting anti vaccine nonsensical spam.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> Lying ass. Have some ball about your beliefs. If you believe in bigfoot, fairies and Qanon bullshit, don’t be ashamed.


Yeah, @Dunning Kruger Poster Boy is full of shit. He is one of those pathetic types that isn't a good enough troll to even stick to a story. First he claims that tv and gobbling people abuse children, and obvious tip of his fedora to the Alex Jones whack jobs who claim that Pizzagate type crap is real, then he refuses to back it up. Now he claims that he meant that the abuse is related to the virus even though he left doctors and scientists out. Seems to me that he would have included them in his blame. But Froot Loops.... lol.

Glad this little bitch-boy will never breed outside of Texas where rapists can father kids.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2021)

Dunning Kruger Poster Boy said:


> Are they anarchist and pacifist? Otherwise no internet. I hardly know who the president is, don’t care because it doesn’t matter. All fake authority, child abuser, tools.
> 
> The fact that you guys look up to government/ clowns on tv, is hilarious, did your parents tell you that they are your masters or something?


So you have no internet?

Duh!

You may be worse at this than anyone ever.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So you have no internet?
> 
> Duh!
> 
> ...


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Yeah and no interest either


Sorry that your bank account is empty.


----------



## OneMoreRip (Sep 22, 2021)

Anyways, if calling me names was scientific proof of your fairytale virus, you would have your fairytale virus but it’s not and as it stands your just a bunch of clowns, spending your lives playing pretend and putting stuff on your faces thinking it makes you safe. Comical, if not true. 

At least you guys have each other! To play pretend with. Just a few grown men, playing pretend, on the internet and in real life, how sweet.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Anyways, if calling me names was scientific proof of your fairytale virus, you would have your fairytale virus but it’s not and as it stands your just a bunch of clowns, spending your lives playing pretend and putting stuff on your faces thinking it makes you safe. Comical, if not true.
> 
> At least you guys have each other! To play pretend with. Just a few grown men, playing pretend, on the internet and in real life, how sweet.


You still smoking vitamin E?


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Anyways, if calling me names was scientific proof of your fairytale virus, you would have your fairytale virus but it’s not and as it stands your just a bunch of clowns, spending your lives playing pretend and putting stuff on your faces thinking it makes you safe. Comical, if not true.
> 
> At least you guys have each other! To play pretend with. Just a few grown men, playing pretend, on the internet and in real life, how sweet.


Yeah you can have them put that on your tombstone.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Hey now. Oregon starts with a vowel.


Lol...can't lie, I just thought p for Portland. Plan foiled.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Oh so you are a Qanon cultist, or at least flirting with their bullshit.
> 
> You should really wake up to the fact that what you are saying is bullshit that is designed to keep the cultists a danger to society.
> 
> ...


Most of those guys are out of state from Washington. They protest in Portland because it's closer than Seattle. They can't protest from the rundown meth havens they live in like Longview Washington because nobody would care and they wouldn't make the news.

Also the media has made it worse than it really is. It's not as if these guys are just roaming the streets daily causing havoc. I think after a few years both sides are getting tired of protesting. There are some diehards but most are moving on with their lives. Protesting was just a fad for many and it's run its course. Staying at home baking sourdough bread is preferable to many of the people protesting during the peak times in Portland. It was the "Cool" thing to do. But it's not so cool anymore.

We be sick of that crap.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Lol...can't lie, I just thought p for Portland. Plan foiled.


Well half of Portland's population lives in the Portland Metropolitan Area. That's over 2 million people. The rest of the state is rednecks. Beautiful country but the people are not always nice.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 22, 2021)

Kicking Illinois out, sorry Chicago, the rest of the state is the deep south.

Will swap Texas for Oregon and just the Chicago area, gotta keep Indiana at bay somehow afterall.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Things antivaxxers say would be taken seriously if your antivaxx leaders didn't keep kicking off due to Covid.
> 
> Seriously, doesn't the raging crisis in healthcare caused by the huge number of unvaccinated Covid patients swamping services even register in your brain? They are unvaccinated. Only a handful of vaccinated breakthrough cases require hospitalization. We are about to see more than 2000 dying each day due to Covid. They are all unvaccinated. Don't you guys even register this?


i do register it, and i'm not sorry for them, i hope it rips through the unvaccinated like a wildfire. they all had their chance, they all had many many chances, but they don't want it...so let them face the consequences of their decisions


----------



## Obepawn (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Are they anarchist and pacifist? Otherwise no internet. I hardly know who the president is, don’t care because it doesn’t matter. All fake authority, child abuser, tools.
> 
> The fact that you guys Worship government/ clowns on tv, is hilarious, did your parents tell you that they are your masters or something?


I worship no man or group. Politicians on a whole to me are just like you. Liars and assholes. All that aside, I have to vote and I always vote in my interest.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Are they anarchist and pacifist? Otherwise no internet. I hardly know who the president is, don’t care because it doesn’t matter. All fake authority, child abuser, tools.
> 
> The fact that you guys Worship government/ clowns on tv, is hilarious, did your parents tell you that they are your masters or something?


naive


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i do register it, and i'm not sorry for them, i hope it rips through the unvaccinated like a wildfire. they all had their chance, they all had many many chances, but they don't want it...so let them face the consequences of their decisions


I'm POed too. However, the dead and dying are leaving a lot of kids behind. For them, I wish we could prevent more deaths.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Sep 22, 2021)

xtsho said:


> Well half of Portland's population lives in the Portland Metropolitan Area. That's over 2 million people. The rest of the state is rednecks.


I rode in the FFA rodeo in Joseph in 1974


----------



## xtsho (Sep 22, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I rode in the FFA rodeo in Joseph in 1974


I've been to the St Paul Rodeo. Not a fan but showed up to see a friend compete. I'm glad i went. I won't go again but it's interesting to see what others do.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I'm not sure that I ever have gone to 'them', for my health and safety, let alone a million times. Elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, I'm going to head right over to the hospital so that i can see them dying. What a grim thought. Nah, reports from trustworthy sources is enough proof for me. I don't think you believe what you are saying anyway. Troll on.


----------



## JonathanT (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine. I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.
> 
> "Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "
> 
> ...


Checkmate scientits


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> Not since 1990. Who knows what that garbage was but I almost died, 2 different times after getting a vaccine, when a kid.


I didnt. You must just be feeble and weak. Or your parents recognized what a bitch you are and tried to poison you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Kicking Illinois out, sorry Chicago, the rest of the state is the deep south.
> 
> Will swap Texas for Oregon and just the Chicago area, gotta keep Indiana at bay somehow afterall.


That may be so but Illinois has not gone to a Republican since 1988. That's better than Pennsylvania.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 23, 2021)

As a not Chicago native, the rest of the state can suck it. I was kind of driven away by being surrounded by the same sort of folks you describe, guessing I am still grumpy about it. 

Chicago drives the national elections, but man they are a conservative place outside of that one area.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 23, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I'm POed too. However, the dead and dying are leaving a lot of kids behind. For them, I wish we could prevent more deaths.


i do not...and here's why...i'm probably wrong, but this feels very right.
for generations we have been defeating natural selection. we've kept people alive longer than ever before, without doing anything to improve the quality of their lives. we've removed most of the dangerous situations that would kill off the weak and stupid among us, keeping the gene pool relatively healthy, and instead, the weak and stupid among us are finding mates and producing more weak and stupid people to become a further burden on the rest of us, and we're supposed to dumb everything down so these "special" people can keep up to the rest of us.
there's a meme about how a car manual used to tell you how to adjust your valves, and now they tell you not to drink the antifreeze...but that's more than a meme, that's the truth, and i'm tired of carrying morons and idiots, it's time that something came along and at least partially corrected our interference in the natural order. if those too stupid to take the vaccine die, that's just nature making things right again, "thinning the herd"...their kids will just have to accept it, their parents were too dumb to live, and they probably will be too

for the children of people who got vaccinated and still died, i have sympathy, for the rest, none


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> As a not Chicago native, the rest of the state can suck it. I was kind of driven away by being surrounded by the same sort of folks you describe, guessing I am still grumpy about it.
> 
> Chicago drives the national elections, but man they are a conservative place outside of that one area.


As a Chicago native, I agree. When I was a lad I started dating a girl from Clinton. I remember the culture shock of my first visit there. "Sweet tea is ready, y'all." My dad's family comes from Dixon. His mom was a classmate of "Dutch" Reagan. I am astounded by the political views of my cousins on that side. Racist AF.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah man, its a weird state, 50 miles outside Chicago you get people talking with a weird twang. My take on the state is pretty jaded by my experience there, just hardcore racism and bigotry, with a bunch of resentment towards anything not of the local community. Definitely has had a big impact on how I view the whole region and was the big driver for why I split as soon as I could.

Shoutout to Shawnee national forest and the southern portion of the state for being beautiful. If you find yourself down that way in the summer I recommend checking out the weird town of makanda, best really small town I have ever visited.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

I was pretty surprised that in 2006 Millikin University (Decatur Illinois) still separated college students into dorms based on their race.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 23, 2021)

OneMoreRip said:


> I won't wear a mask, let alone take a vaccine.* I still find it hard to believe anyone would listen to the clowns on the tv and/or in government.*
> 
> "Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials. "
> 
> ...


Or clowns like you on the internet.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 23, 2021)

Can't wait to see retards going into grocery stores and destroying all the salad dressings, the deep state is putting vaccine in it LOL.


----------



## HGCC (Sep 23, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I was pretty surprised that in 2006 Millikin University (Decatur Illinois) still separated college students into dorms based on their race.


That's weird, could be wrong, but I vaguely recall that being like a liberal arts and theater heavy type school. We had students from there show up and put on various puppet shows and arts type projects when i was in grade school.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 23, 2021)

HGCC said:


> That's weird, could be wrong, but I vaguely recall that being like a liberal arts and theater heavy type school. We had students from there show up and put on various puppet shows and arts type projects when i was in grade school.


I went there because they had a wrestling team and an education program (I was thinking about being a history teacher and enjoyed their program of visiting local schools which was really interesting). I was only down there for a semester though. Im glad I did it, but the water was gross.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2021)

Finally got all our tests back - negative.

Pro-tip. If you need a test DO NOT go to Rite-Aid. We got a result one day before our kid's mandatory quarantine if she did have Covid. Mine was done locally in 36 hours.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Finally got all our tests back - negative.
> 
> Pro-tip. If you need a test DO NOT go to Rite-Aid. We got a result one day before our kid's mandatory quarantine if she did have Covid. Mine was done locally in 36 hours.


Every test ive gotten have been back in hours. Just did one for a wedding that was back in 10 minutes


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Every test ive gotten have been back in hours. Just did one for a wedding that was back in 10 minutes


Different test. From what I understand, they are not as accurate but have gotten better.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2021)

Unvaccinated Mom Wants To Know If You’re Coming Home For Covid This Year


ST. LOUIS—Saying she can’t remember the last time you visited during a lethal surge of the highly contagious virus, local unvaccinated mom Carol Napier asked Wednesday if you were planning to come home for Covid this year. “It would just be nice to have the whole family here so we could be...




www.theonion.com


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2021)

in case we missed this..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Unvaccinated Mom Wants To Know If You’re Coming Home For Covid This Year
> 
> 
> ST. LOUIS—Saying she can’t remember the last time you visited during a lethal surge of the highly contagious virus, local unvaccinated mom Carol Napier asked Wednesday if you were planning to come home for Covid this year. “It would just be nice to have the whole family here so we could be...
> ...


don't be so stressed Schuy...it's from the onion, not the NYT


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 24, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> don't be so stressed Schuy...it's from the onion, not the NYT


oh! that's right! i must have changed my emoji 5X.


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 24, 2021)

Swung by my Dr's office yesterday to inquire about the third covid shot they put me on a will call list.
I get home and they had called and left a message "make an appointment and the Dr. can approve you".

This morning while buying more damn cat food I see in the corner of the parking lot the County has set up a covid tent, I inquire about the third told "not yet unless.." "did you say Oncologist? have a seat.

I didn't have my vax card but the county had the records and I got my third shot along with a new card.
To top it off they gave me a $25 gift card for that store!

That Dr.'s got to step up his game.
Oh, the cat turned his nose to the new food.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm waiting for them to start eating rat poison as a cure, shouldn't be long now.










Ivermectin believers have become 'radicalized' and now advocate 'inhaling food-grade hydrogen peroxide': reporter


Believers in treating COVID-19 with ivermectin have reportedly branched out in terms of their recommended treatments for the virus, which now include inhaling food-grade hydrogen peroxide.NBC News reporter Ben Collins, who follows multiple pro-ivermectin and anti-vaccine Facebook groups, writes...




www.rawstory.com


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm waiting for them to start eating rat poison as a cure, shouldn't be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeez, Qanon;

Makes the The Onion look like a facts based news reporting site


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> I'm waiting for them to start eating rat poison as a cure, shouldn't be long now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fogdog said:


> jeez, Qanon;
> 
> Makes the The Onion look like a facts based news reporting site


Looks like the Republicans have come up with a plan to treat schizophrenics.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 25, 2021)

For 2 months vams will not let me make an appointment….They do a good job of frustrating people to give up…I wrote about the problem to the local paper and they wont even print my letter…I have tried with ipad fire fox, chrome, safari, desktop firefox, chrome……


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> For 2 months vams will not let me make an appointment….They do a good job of frustrating people to give up\
> View attachment 4995286


check your spam folder before requesting a new one and to send a new code, click resend button.

You may now thank me.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 25, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> check your spam folder before requesting a new one and to send a new code, click resend button.
> 
> You may now thank me.


What do you mean, they send my confirmation code every time, it just never ever works, nothing in my spam folder, it goes to my main folder

Please find your one-time authentication code below.
Enter the following code where prompted: *719444

You know whats weird is when i enter the code and hit verify it doesnt do anything, i need to click it again, then it fails*


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> What do you mean, they send my confirmation code every time, it just never ever works, nothing in my spam folder, it goes to my main folder
> 
> Please find your one-time authentication code below.
> Enter the following code where prompted: *719444
> ...


What did you do wrong?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hurray, 2 months later , 10 attempts later, I just installed chrome on my ipad and the verification finally worked..I shit you not I have spent over 2 hours of my time on many differant days to make this appointment..’

Shame on them for making it so frustratingly difficult even for someone who practically lives on his computers

Guess ill finally get my 2nd phizer 2 months later

I mean I was so frustrated that I took the time to write a letter to the paper, so frustrated that im on a cannbis forum looking for help otherwise my posts will just be silenced


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Hurray, 2 months later , 10 attempts later, I just installed chrome on my ipad and the verification finally worked..I shit you not I have spent over 2 hours of my time on many differant days to make this appointment..’
> 
> Shame on them for making it so frustratingly difficult even for someone who practically lives on his computers
> 
> ...



It's printed on the FIRST LINE of the attachment you posted! 

It says that you must use the most recent version of the software.


Duh!


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 25, 2021)

Yea, im on the most recent software for all my browsers since day one, I mean crap thats the first troubleshooting I did, unfortunatly my browsers is always updated…Also chrome was installed and erased on the ipad on all previous attempts

Anyhow cheers everybody and stay safe


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Hurray, 2 months later , 10 attempts later, I just installed chrome on my ipad and the verification finally worked..I shit you not I have spent over 2 hours of my time on many differant days to make this appointment..’
> 
> Shame on them for making it so frustratingly difficult even for someone who practically lives on his computers
> 
> ...


Yepper, it was all the gubmint's fault for making it too hard.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Hurray, 2 months later , 10 attempts later, I just installed chrome on my ipad and the verification finally worked..I shit you not I have spent over 2 hours of my time on many differant days to make this appointment..’
> 
> Shame on them for making it so frustratingly difficult even for someone who practically lives on his computers
> 
> ...



So here is one No vote who has reneged on his answer to the thread question.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2021)

rollitup said:


> So here is one No vote who has reneged on his answer to the thread question.


Kentucky Governor Andy Beshear said hospitals remain under unprecedented strain despite a leveling off of Covid-19 cases. “If we plateau at the level we’re at right now we cannot sustain it in our hospitals,” the Democratic governor said in a news briefing Thursday. “We have more people on ventilators now than we ever imagined were possible.”


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 27, 2021)

i have a rightie friend who i ran into today and part of the conversation was he didn't get a shot..i'm convinced you cannot Federally mandate and that you have to exclude. you can't force it even though it could save their lives. they have to make their own choice about whether they want their jobs and be part of society. vaccines pre-pandemic? i couldn't work at the hospital without. it's just THIS vaccine. how are all the righties working at the hospital? why they are vaccinated of course..just not THIS vaccine.

so we leave it to the airlines, restaurants, gyms and grocery where you are carded to let them deal with the fallout and that brings new rules (law) where righties scream their freedom is being trampled when you ask a person to mask up in close quarters with recycled air.

security should get a bunch of new business to protect the hostess or airline worker at the door..like a bouncer at the club, you need to be carded at the door.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 28, 2021)

Suicide is no longer enough, now they want to kill their relatives, I think all their deaths will Make America Great Again.










Sovereign Citizen Took an Elderly COVID Patient Out of the ICU. He Died.


“You are barely able to breathe,” his doctor said. “We want you to stay.”




www.vice.com


----------



## mooray (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't know the laws in Ireland, but that looks like it's begging for a manslaughter charge to me.


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 29, 2021)

They just love taking taking a fools money.










Network of Right-Wing Health Care Providers Is Making Millions Off Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin, Hacked Data Reveals


The data also reveals that 72,000 people paid at least $6.7 million for Covid-19 consultations promoted by America’s Frontline Doctors and vaccine conspiracist Simone Gold.




theintercept.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They just love taking taking a fools money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This IS a good thing!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> This IS a good thing!


Thats what your mom said when i came in her pussy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2021)

Peej and tree berries, just a couple of Moonies. 

Opinion: Anti-vaxxers are using the same tactics as cults do to attract followers on social media








Opinion: Anti-vaxxers are using the same tactics as cults do to attract followers on social media


Looking back, I see that the fear tactics that Moon used to recruit and keep me in the cult are the same ones that leaders of the anti-vaccination ideology are using today to attract and retain followers via social media and other outlets.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Thats what your mom said when i came in her pussy


You dogs are all alike. And prove your selves every day!


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You dogs are all alike. And prove your selves every day!


woof.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> They just love taking taking a fools money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and around since the dawn of time.


----------



## CatHedral (Sep 29, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> This fraud based on toxic disinformation IS a good thing!


Yall heard it here first


----------



## Sidram420 (Sep 29, 2021)

Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 4997918


is this where you intimate she's Jewish?


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


So your stance is that because Trump and the right wing propaganda machine politicized this virus and all the ways to actually combat it so that they could sell their snake oil which forced the Democrats into a position to have to answer all the stupid shit that the American public is being conned with by the right wing cult leaders, you won't listen to the actual scientists who are not the ones politicizing everything?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Sep 29, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 29, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


like church and state?


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 29, 2021)

I got poked yesterday for the 2nd time, first time was august 6…..Anyhow I had no side effects other then a headache yesterday that was probably from smokin too much dope…

The thought of not being able to breathe when taking a breath scared me enough to just go get it, and my common sensce told me to get it


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 29, 2021)

schuylaar said:


> is this where you intimate she's Jewish?


She????


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 29, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I got poked yesterday for the 2nd time, first time was august 6…..Anyhow I had no side effects other then a headache yesterday that was probably from smokin too much dope…
> 
> The thought of not being able to breathe when taking a breath scared me enough to just go get it, and my common sensce told me to get it


Congrats man, glad to see you being as safe as possible in these crazy times!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


Waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> You dogs are all alike. And prove your selves every day!


Shut up racist bitch


----------



## Three Berries (Sep 29, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Shut up racist bitch


LOL at least I know yours know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> LOL at least I know yours know.


You should focus on shutting the fuck up dingleberry


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 3, 2021)

Can't wait to hear all the crying and whining coming from the tRUmptards.


BreakingNews Ochsner Health, Louisiana will begin raising healthcare premiums for those that aren’t vaccinated.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 5, 2021)

BREAKING: Romania reports 0 ICU beds available nationwide as COVID-19 crisis intensifies


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


Try these for your problem:










11 Things That Will Help You Poop Better (Seriously)


Relieve constipation or solve your other bathroom woes with these game-changing items.




www.huffpost.com


----------



## HGCC (Oct 5, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Try these for your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beneshits


----------



## printer (Oct 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445547364547055621


----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I could take baby aspirin for a blood thinner but Big Pharma wants to prescribe me rat poison and then make me come in for blood test every month......





Three Berries said:


> USA, never heard of warfarin?


Let me hear more. I'm very familiar with the routine you may be talking about. Maybe I can clear up some questions for you.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5006473


comes with a risk of death but im ok with that in your case


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5006473



Please never take the vaccine.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446891200552767490


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> View attachment 5006473


Oh, HI!!!!

I guess you were busy. I asked before but you probably got busy and forgot to answer. It's OK. I'm asking because your posts seem to be befuddled and low in intelligence, which, I'm sure, is not the case. 

So, on Jan 6, the Capitol Building was mobbed and ransacked. Were the perpetrators of that crime acting as patriots defending democracy in the US or are they violent white terrorists?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Please never take the vaccine.


You mean Sputnik V?



captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446891200552767490


These people harassing kids on the way to school should get the same treatment as the rest of the MAGA terrorists.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 10, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> These people harassing kids on the way to school should get the same treatment as the rest of the MAGA terrorists.
> 
> View attachment 5006752View attachment 5006753


All antivaxers should be scooped up, thrown in jail, given the jab and released 2 weeks after the last one.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> All antivaxers should be scooped up, thrown in jail, given the jab and released 2 weeks after the last one.


If only it were that easy.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2021)

Study saying COVID-19 vaccines cause heart inflammation that was hyped by anti-vaxxers, withdrawn due to miscalculation


----------



## printer (Oct 10, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Study saying COVID-19 vaccines cause heart inflammation that was hyped by anti-vaxxers, withdrawn due to miscalculation


From what I have read, in some people it can. But eating trans fats can cause heart inflammation. I just picked one thing (doughnuts, aw heck, french fries, fried chicken...) are known causes. Just saying.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 10, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447351242414596096


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

Southwest Airlines and other companies are starting to see the backlash for trying to back door implement a vaccine mandate. Why fire people for not getting it when it isn't even policy?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

Fauci Backpedals on Domestic Vaccine Mandates as Southwest Airlines Has to Cancel More Domestic Flights


Dr. Anthony Fauci sticks his finger in the wind, and issues another opinion, as per usual.




redstate.com


----------



## shimbob (Oct 11, 2021)

"The weekend’s issues came amid speculation that they were driven by staff’s excessive sick calls tied to a federal vaccine mandate for government contractors that Southwest told employees this month it would enforce this fall.
Southwest said that was “inaccurate” and “unfounded.”
The airline, like some of its rivals, has been struggling with staffing shortfalls for months. Southwest and other carriers urged staff to take buyouts or leave during the peak of the coronavirus pandemic, only to have demand bounce back faster than expected."


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

shimbob said:


> "The weekend’s issues came amid speculation that they were driven by staff’s excessive sick calls tied to a federal vaccine mandate for government contractors that Southwest told employees this month it would enforce this fall.
> Southwest said that was “inaccurate” and “unfounded.”
> The airline, like some of its rivals, has been struggling with staffing shortfalls for months. Southwest and other carriers urged staff to take buyouts or leave during the peak of the coronavirus pandemic, only to have demand bounce back faster than expected."


So they the only airline affected by the sudden resurge in biz? I heard the Jacksonville FL Air Traffic Control center had to shut down as the controller weren't on the job. Amtrak is having problems too. The mandate deadline (which is only a memo at this time) is causing many to use up their sick time as it's becoming a use it or lost it proposition should they be fired.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> So they the only airline affected by the sudden resurge in biz? I heard the Jacksonville FL Air Traffic Control center had to shut down as the controller weren't on the job. Amtrak is having problems too. The mandate deadline (which is only a memo at this time) is causing many to use up their sick time as it's becoming a use it or lost it proposition should they be fired.


these people are gonna be happy when their next job requires vaccine and they don't qualify for unemployment?....not to mention all their good paying jobs will be taken up by vaxers? Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

doublejj said:


> these people are gonna be happy when their next job requires vaccine and they don't qualify for unemployment?....not to mention all their good paying jobs will be taken up by vaxers? Stupid is as stupid does


The vaccine mandate is hopium. It's meant to collapse business and we are watching it. The Dems, the party of inclusion, is recreating a segregated society.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Too political, science and politics shouldn’t mingle the way they are today politicians are not scientist they should leave their opinions out of it and state what the facts are the information is all to poisoned anymore you can go by what you believe are trusted studies and long term foundations of factual information and if you look back into those said sources of info they too have been overshadowed by political agendas and opinions to the point that it’s all questionable information and is influenced by public and political opinions so no not yet I won’t get it


dude....they have this thing called punctuation. It helps separate a stream of mental vomit into understandable chunks, so you don't sound like you're trying to gasp out vital information before you die in someone's arms.


and....that's just another poor excuse for being afraid of needles...the cdc doesn't have a political agenda...there may be some politicians who try to twist the data to suit their purposes, but the cdc is just not a political body. they pick their own president, from their own members...so they don't have a political appointee overseeing them...
i don't get paid for everyone i get to go get vaccinated...i have no stake in it beyond not wanting someone to die...whether it be you, or the people you infect when you get covid, because you refuse to take the vaccination that hasn't done any lasting damage to ANYONE OF THE 6.5 BILLION people who have recieved at least one shot...you say you're waiting...how fucking long do you intend to wait?....6.5 BILLION.......


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude....they have this thing called punctuation. It helps separate a stream of mental vomit into understandable chunks, so you don't sound like you're trying to gasp out vital information before you die in someone's arms.
> 
> 
> and....that's just another poor excuse for being afraid of needles...the cdc doesn't have a political agenda...there may be some politicians who try to twist the data to suit their purposes, but the cdc is just not a political body. they pick their own president, from their own members...so they don't have a political appointee overseeing them...
> i don't get paid for everyone i get to go get vaccinated...i have no stake in it beyond not wanting someone to die...whether it be you, or the people you infect when you get covid, because you refuse to take the vaccination that hasn't done any lasting damage to ANYONE OF THE 6.5 BILLION people who have recieved at least one shot...you say you're waiting...how fucking long do you intend to wait?....6.5 BILLION.......


The CDC is a vaccine company. They own the rights of distribution to many of the vaccines. That is part of their funding.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 11, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> If only it were that easy.


it could be, all we have to do is start doing it....


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine mandate is hopium. It's meant to collapse business and we are watching it. The Dems, the party of inclusion, is recreating a segregated society.


We know the bannon/maga loonies out there want to collapse the nation in order to rebuild in their perverted christian vision, but what would the dem reasoning be for collapsing business?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Southwest Airlines and other companies are starting to see the backlash for trying to back door implement a vaccine mandate. Why fire people for not getting it when it isn't even policy?


why do you give a fuck? southwest airlines doesnt fly in latvia or estonia or wherever the fuck you are from, foreigner.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The CDC is a vaccine company. They own the rights of distribution to many of the vaccines. That is part of their funding.



https://healthfeedback.org/claimreview/the-cdc-licences-vaccine-technology-but-isnt-a-vaccine-company-the-cdc-doesnt-sell-vaccines-it-buys-and-distributes-vaccines-free-of-charge/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The vaccine mandate is hopium. It's meant to collapse business and we are watching it. The Dems, the party of inclusion, is recreating a segregated society.


the red, conservative southern states love segregation though so maybe theyll vote democrat now


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The CDC is a vaccine company. They own the rights of distribution to many of the vaccines. That is part of their funding.


can i speak to your supervisor, foreigner?


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The CDC is a vaccine company. They own the rights of distribution to many of the vaccines. That is part of their funding.











The CDC licences vaccine technology, but isn’t a vaccine company; the CDC doesn’t sell vaccines, it buys and distributes vaccines free of charge


The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) holds patents, many of which cover technology used in the process of developing or manufacturing vaccines. Companies can license this technology, and pay royalties to the CDC and the inventors. In 2019, the CDC received $17 million in...




healthfeedback.org


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The CDC is a vaccine company. They own the rights of distribution to many of the vaccines. That is part of their funding.


Remember when you said that the CDC was through profits from vaccinesr? lol

Yeah, it was unbelievable that you could be so wrong about something so easy to check. So, you must have been kidding. 

right?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Remember when you said that the CDC was through profits from vaccinesr? lol
> 
> Yeah, it was unbelievable that you could be so wrong about something so easy to check. So, you must have been kidding.
> 
> right?


I am remembering 81 million votes for that man. This one lies cheerfully and obviously.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

*Now the crews running ferries in Seattle have started calling out, leading to major cancellations. The cause may be a protest to the state’s vaccine mandate coming due October 18.*
The Seattle Times reported on Friday:



> A chronic crew shortage at Washington State Ferries suddenly became a transportation debacle Friday, when the nation’s largest ferry system was forced to reduce service on seven of its 10 routes, while preparing for weeks of missed trips and frustrated passengers.
> Approximately 140 sailings were canceled Friday, and several were late, in what the agency called “a rough service day due to lack of crew.”


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 11, 2021)

Close Ties and Financial Entanglements: The CDC-Guaranteed Vaccine Market


The CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) industry-beholden membership roster reads like a “who’s who” of the individuals and organizations who spearhead the nation’s vaccine business. The CDC also holds over 50 patents pertaining to various aspects of vaccine development...




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Close Ties and Financial Entanglements: The CDC-Guaranteed Vaccine Market
> 
> 
> The CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices (ACIP) industry-beholden membership roster reads like a “who’s who” of the individuals and organizations who spearhead the nation’s vaccine business. The CDC also holds over 50 patents pertaining to various aspects of vaccine development...
> ...


Known alt-fact liar site


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *Now the crews running ferries in Seattle have started calling out, leading to major cancellations. The cause may be a protest to the state’s vaccine mandate coming due October 18.*
> The Seattle Times reported on Friday:


seriously though foreigner, where are you from?

no american has ever said "the correct side of town of side of tracks" you stupid piece of shit


----------



## mooray (Oct 11, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Known alt-fact liar site


Right after he used a bunch of tweeker RFK Jr. talking points, he lists an article from CHD. Shocking!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 11, 2021)

Three Berries...all of the "Dingle" variety.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 11, 2021)

What’s the over/under on three berries getting to his goal of 10k posts?


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 11, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> What’s the over/under on three berries getting to his goal of 10k posts?


.410 gauge


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So your stance is that because Trump and the right wing propaganda machine politicized this virus and all the ways to actually combat it so that they could sell their snake oil which forced the Democrats into a position to have to answer all the stupid shit that the American public is being conned with by the right wing cult leaders, you won't listen to the actual scientists who are not the ones politicizing everything?


Absolutely correct seeing as there agendas are being snuffed and altered actual facts seem to be a thing to be argued now a days I am not against vaccinations at all I just believe that this was all to create a divide amongst us either we are fighting about race trump and Biden liberals and conservatives or about vaccinations all just seems like a pointless argument I think if we all just came together and tried to do what’s right kept our distances and we’re nice to each othe rand open to hear other opinions we might actually get somewhere nobody wants to hear anybody else’s opinions and draw from that just a yelling match anymore we will destroy ourselves as everybody watch’s on I’m for being safe and moving forward as a proud country I served 10 years for this country and this is just crazy we are all entitled to our views and beliefs but being so one sided like we are about things is just bad no other way to put it I hope we all see one day that 350 million people in this country can’t be pleased all the same way and that their has to be compromise on all sides to move forward in the right direction and all this vaccine seems to be doing is dividing us I’m for safety for community for country I’m for the vaccine I’m just against the agendas and motives behind it or the way it’s pushed and portrayed to the public it should bring us together not divide


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude....they have this thing called punctuation. It helps separate a stream of mental vomit into understandable chunks, so you don't sound like you're trying to gasp out vital information before you die in someone's arms.
> 
> 
> and....that's just another poor excuse for being afraid of needles...the cdc doesn't have a political agenda...there may be some politicians who try to twist the data to suit their purposes, but the cdc is just not a political body. they pick their own president, from their own members...so they don't have a political appointee overseeing them...
> i don't get paid for everyone i get to go get vaccinated...i have no stake in it beyond not wanting someone to die...whether it be you, or the people you infect when you get covid, because you refuse to take the vaccination that hasn't done any lasting damage to ANYONE OF THE 6.5 BILLION people who have recieved at least one shot...you say you're waiting...how fucking long do you intend to wait?....6.5 BILLION.......


Nothing to do with needles and as I said am not against vaccination nor am I against the scientific information out there about the vaccine what I am against is the way it is shoved upon us and the way it is shoved into every bodies everyday conversation and turned into a weapon like you did in your above post I get the flu shot ( every two years ) and am immunized fully but politicians and community leaders and shit shouldn’t poison the well with opinions and assertions they should leave it to fact and stop creating a divide amongst us never did I state I don’t listen to the facts it’s my beliefs and opinions that I’ve made myself that made me want to wait I’m sorry that angers you brother I served my country I serve my community everyday I live in America where I’m entitled to express my rights and opinions if I want to wait till there has been 8.2 billion people vaccinated I’ll wait then there’s always somebody that’s at the end of the line doesn’t mean you have to be mad at them


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Absolutely correct seeing as there agendas are being snuffed and altered actual facts seem to be a thing to be argued now a days I am not against vaccinations at all I just believe that this was all to create a divide amongst us either we are fighting about race trump and Biden liberals and conservatives or about vaccinations all just seems like a pointless argument I think if we all just came together and tried to do what’s right kept our distances and we’re nice to each othe rand open to hear other opinions we might actually get somewhere nobody wants to hear anybody else’s opinions and draw from that just a yelling match anymore we will destroy ourselves as everybody watch’s on I’m for being safe and moving forward as a proud country I served 10 years for this country and this is just crazy we are all entitled to our views and beliefs but being so one sided like we are about things is just bad no other way to put it I hope we all see one day that 350 million people in this country can’t be pleased all the same way and that their has to be compromise on all sides to move forward in the right direction and all this vaccine seems to be doing is dividing us I’m for safety for community for country I’m for the vaccine I’m just against the agendas and motives behind it or the way it’s pushed and portrayed to the public it should bring us together not divide


That is the nature of the attack that is happening in our society man. It is brutally effective because it makes it seem like 'both sides' are involved in the fight, but that just is the narrative being created.

Science and doctors are not politicians. The ones that are not getting paid to spread propaganda do not have a political position on the vaccine, and are just giving the best medical advice available. The vaccine is not dividing us, the propagandists that are using their internet/TV/radio platforms to spread lies about it are the ones doing that. And it is equally to remember that it really doesn't matter about the vaccine (outside of trying to end the pandemic), because any and every major event that is newsworthy is used as a wedge issue.

As people surf the internet, data is being collected on everything that they do and how long they spend reading what they click on, and that is used to build personality profiles that gets fed into a program that finds out what to attack you with to make everything seem that much worse than it is. This technology is being used by foreign militaries and their worldwide troll farms (foreign and domestic) that then use this to attack us across the internet on whatever platform it is that we frequent. It sucks, but is extremely effective.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ap-cyborgs-trolls-and-bots-a-guide-to-online-misinformation.1005699/post-15310450





I am happy that you are trying to be safe though, and it is even more important in these times that so many people are tricked into not doing the same even more so. We will get through this turmoil, and be far better off than we have ever been before once we all start to row in the same direction. I wish you the best of luck in everything you do to make the world a better place.



Sidram420 said:


> Nothing to do with needles and as I said am not against vaccination nor am I against the scientific information out there about the vaccine what I am against is the way it is shoved upon us and the way it is shoved into every bodies everyday conversation and turned into a weapon like you did in your above post I get the flu shot ( every two years ) and am immunized fully but politicians and community leaders and shit shouldn’t poison the well with opinions and assertions they should leave it to fact and stop creating a divide amongst us never did I state I don’t listen to the facts it’s my beliefs and opinions that I’ve made myself that made me want to wait I’m sorry that angers you brother I served my country I serve my community everyday I live in America where I’m entitled to express my rights and opinions if I want to wait till there has been 8.2 billion people vaccinated I’ll wait then there’s always somebody that’s at the end of the line doesn’t mean you have to be mad at them


Those politicians and the community leaders job is to do the work to keep us as safe as possible. There are many that are forgetting that unfortunantly, and are trying to use the division as a political platform, which is horrible and very dangerous.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Nothing to do with needles and as I said am not against vaccination nor am I against the scientific information out there about the vaccine what I am against is the way it is shoved upon us and the way it is shoved into every bodies everyday conversation and turned into a weapon like you did in your above post I get the flu shot ( every two years ) and am immunized fully but politicians and community leaders and shit shouldn’t poison the well with opinions and assertions they should leave it to fact and stop creating a divide amongst us never did I state I don’t listen to the facts it’s my beliefs and opinions that I’ve made myself that made me want to wait I’m sorry that angers you brother I served my country I serve my community everyday I live in America where I’m entitled to express my rights and opinions if I want to wait till there has been 8.2 billion people vaccinated I’ll wait then there’s always somebody that’s at the end of the line doesn’t mean you have to be mad at them


I get it. You have a beef with people calling out stupid people for being stupid.

What’s your beef with punctuation?


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I get it. You have a beef with people calling out stupid people for being stupid.
> 
> What’s your beef with punctuation?
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I prefer nonsense to be easy to read.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

Correct syntax is courtesy. Neglecting it is prima facie disrespect. Consider the older members who grew up with corporal punishment for infractions against syntax, grammar or spelling. Seeing the younger generation getting off scot-free is legitimately offensive. Understand if my reflex is reaching for a ruler.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Correct syntax is courtesy. Neglecting it is prima favor disrespect. Consider the older members who grew up with corporal punishment for infractions against syntax, grammar or spelling. Seeing the younger generation getting off scot-free is legitimately offensive. Understand if my reflex is reaching for a ruler.


I don’t get hung up on spelling mistakes as I make those myself. Although sometimes I get betrayed by autocorrect.

I agree, being so lazy as to avoid punctuation in a wall of text is disrespectful.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t get hung up on spelling mistakes as I make those myself. Although sometimes I get betrayed by autocorrect.
> 
> I agree, being so lazy as to avoid punctuation in a wall of text is disrespectful.


I wish I could turn the spell chicken off. It bushwhacks me more often than it corrects.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t get hung up on spelling mistakes as I make those myself. Although sometimes I get betrayed by autocorrect.
> 
> I agree, being so lazy as to avoid punctuation in a wall of text is disrespectful.


Or just a way to disguise sentence structure.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Or just a way to disguise sentence structure.


I don’t know what you mean.


----------



## shimbob (Oct 12, 2021)

Air traffic controllers going on strike? I wonder what conservative messiah Reagan would do?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I don’t know what you mean.


https://www.teachthought.com/technology/4-common-ways-students-avoid-plagiarism-detection/

There are lots of ways that we can check people for plagiarism. Using the same kind of methodology it could easily be applied to figuring out who people are based on how they type. One way to get around that would be to just remove punctuation.

I am not saying that guy is doing that, but you know me, schrodinger's cat.



shimbob said:


> Air traffic controllers going on strike? I wonder what conservative messiah Reagan would do?


Is this a thing, or just some nonsense because there are not enough of them post-pandemic hired and available with the uptick in air travel that makes it easy to make shit up?


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I prefer nonsense to be easy to read.


I’m glad my opinion is nonsense to you as I basically agreed with you like I said before man even the person who bought the last ticket still enjoys the ride these forums are the problem we all feel our opinions are important they are not


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I’m glad my opinion is nonsense to you as I basically agreed with you like I said before man even the person who bought the last ticket still enjoys the ride these forums are the problem we all feel our opinions are important they are not


Nah, my 'opinion' is meaningless. But the actual facts are not.



Three Berries said:


>


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


>


Did you know that if you don't forward that to at least twenty people in an all-caps email, you'll have bad luck..?


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Did you know that if you don't forward that to at least twenty people in an all-caps email, you'll have bad luck..?


Must be true all the ignorant responses I get.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Bummer. Maybe get some smarter friends.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> Bummer. Maybe get some smarter friends.


Well here you are.....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well here you are.....


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Well here you are.....


I see. Differing perceptions of friends, I suppose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Must be true all the ignorant responses I get.


Are they making you stick to pictures now after your complete failure to use a simple american idiom yesterday?

Correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> I’m glad my opinion is nonsense to you as I basically agreed with you like I said before man even the person who bought the last ticket still enjoys the ride these forums are the problem we all feel our opinions are important they are not


The vaccine isn’t a ticket for a ride, it’s a lifeboat from a sinking ship.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> The vaccine isn’t a ticket for a ride, it’s a lifeboat from a sinking ship.


Well there’s 9.4 billion doses made don’t worry brother I’ll be there on shore to help you find food and start a fire when we the boat docks


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Well there’s 9.4 billion doses made don’t worry brother I’ll be there on shore to help you find food and start a fire when we the boat docks




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446891200552767490


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

When this is all over this is the bucket that’ll be needed to carry all this bullshit away


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Well there’s 9.4 billion doses made don’t worry brother I’ll be there on shore to help you find food and start a fire when we the boat docks


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

Minus the pic of the dog and boy lol


captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446891200552767490[/QUOTEi gotta work have a good one


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> When this is all over this is the bucket that’ll be needed to carry all this bullshit away


I don't know that I'd refer to dead antivaxxers as "bullshit", because they're people too, but yeah, they do seem to need heavy equipment for all the corpses.


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know that I'd refer to dead antivaxxers as "bullshit", because they're people too, but yeah, they do seem to need heavy equipment for all the corpses.



Maybe feed the dead anti vaccers to livestock to deworm them.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> I don't know that I'd refer to dead antivaxxers as "bullshit", because they're people too, but yeah, they do seem to need heavy equipment for all the corpses.


Yep and all our bullshit too as that’s what this is the fact that we are giving this so much thought is nuts vaccinated or not man enjoy your life I enjoy mine everyday we live in America the land of independent choices and also independent consequences if people die because they aren’t vaccinated then so be it that sucks but shit man your choices have no bearing on me and my life and yes people who are overweight unhealthy and have underlying conditions are dying of Covid as it is a autoimmune disease that I handed white blood cell production there for increasing the effects of the other I’ll eases and factors so like the flu which has a mortality rate of somewhere from one percent to 1.7 It’s all on how well you take care of yourself and how you live your life Covid has a mortality rate of 3 percent higher in some areas due to factors just like every disease and virus does if you want to ask something ask why we are not vaccinated for nepah virus it has a 70 percent mortality rate imagine 70 out of every one hundred people dying and it’s a very common disease in mid Asia countries so man no Covid is a serious flu that has a slightly higher mortality rate I lost my smell my taste had a fever felt like shit and know of at least another 100 people who have all had it nobody to bad nobody in the hospital nobody sicker longer than a few days week at the most felt sluggish for a few weeks but shit I felt worst when I had mono and scarlet fever which both have a higher than average mortality rate so man we will need a few of those buckets for all our bullshit sorry for no punctuation all voice to text the only people this worked out for are the large business owners everybody else should just suffer


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Yep and all our bullshit too as that’s what this is the fact that we are giving this so much thought is nuts vaccinated or not man enjoy your life I enjoy mine everyday we live in America the land of independent choices and also independent consequences if people die because they aren’t vaccinated then so be it that sucks but shit man your choices have no bearing on me and my life and yes people who are overweight unhealthy and have underlying conditions are dying of Covid as it is a autoimmune disease that I handed white blood cell production there for increasing the effects of the other I’ll eases and factors so like the flu which has a mortality rate of somewhere from one percent to 1.7 It’s all on how well you take care of yourself and how you live your life Covid has a mortality rate of 3 percent higher in some areas due to factors just like every disease and virus does if you want to ask something ask why we are not vaccinated for nepah virus it has a 70 percent mortality rate imagine 70 out of every one hundred people dying and it’s a very common disease in mid Asia countries so man no Covid is a serious flu that has a slightly higher mortality rate I lost my smell my taste had a fever felt like shit and know of at least another 100 people who have all had it nobody to bad nobody in the hospital nobody sicker longer than a few days week at the most felt sluggish for a few weeks but shit I felt worst when I had mono and scarlet fever which both have a higher than average mortality rate so man we will need a few of those buckets for all our bullshit sorry for no punctuation all voice to text the only people this worked out for are the large business owners everybody else should just suffer


The "thought" part is just caring about yourself, your country, and your fellow human, so I have to push back a little on "giving this so much thought is nuts" part. When it comes down to it, I'll always agree on any sort of freedom angle. I do not support the gov't mandating vaccines for private businesses when it comes to my vote, but I do support it from a personal angle, because that's what I think is the best thing for people in the long run.

Honestly I just check-the-fuck-out when people start talking about the things that contribute to Covid deaths like weight and age, because....what is the purpose? Are you saying that it's not murder if you shove an old fat guy down the stairs because a young healthy guy would have survived? Of course not, so why do you feel that you have a right to spit on people and kill them? Because technically that is exactly what's happening and as we know with freedom, you have all you want until you screw with someone else, which we do with our spit, so I have no problems from a constitutional angle with requiring masks in all public locations where people are within spitting distance.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 12, 2021)

mooray said:


> The "thought" part is just caring about yourself, your country, and your fellow human, so I have to push back a little on "giving this so much thought is nuts" part. When it comes down to it, I'll always agree on any sort of freedom angle. I do not support the gov't mandating vaccines for private businesses when it comes to my vote, but I do support it from a personal angle, because that's what I think is the best thing for people in the long run.
> 
> Honestly I just check-the-fuck-out when people start talking about the things that contribute to Covid deaths like weight and age, because....what is the purpose? Are you saying that it's not murder if you shove an old fat guy down the stairs because a young healthy guy would have survived? Of course not, so why do you feel that you have a right to spit on people and kill them? Because technically that is exactly what's happening and as we know with freedom, you have all you want until you screw with someone else, which we do with our spit, so I have no problems from a constitutional angle with requiring masks in all public locations where people are within spitting distance.


Alright guys have a good one I like a good conversation but this is wearing me out lol have a good day and god bless for no matter your opinion we all need something in this life to make our days brighter our smiles wider and our hearts bigger vaccinated or not


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Yep and all our bullshit too as that’s what this is the fact that we are giving this so much thought is nuts vaccinated or not man enjoy your life I enjoy mine everyday we live in America the land of independent choices and also independent consequences if people die because they aren’t vaccinated then so be it that sucks but shit man your choices have no bearing on me and my life and yes people who are overweight unhealthy and have underlying conditions are dying of Covid as it is a autoimmune disease that I handed white blood cell production there for increasing the effects of the other I’ll eases and factors so like the flu which has a mortality rate of somewhere from one percent to 1.7 It’s all on how well you take care of yourself and how you live your life Covid has a mortality rate of 3 percent higher in some areas due to factors just like every disease and virus does if you want to ask something ask why we are not vaccinated for nepah virus it has a 70 percent mortality rate imagine 70 out of every one hundred people dying and it’s a very common disease in mid Asia countries so man no Covid is a serious flu that has a slightly higher mortality rate I lost my smell my taste had a fever felt like shit and know of at least another 100 people who have all had it nobody to bad nobody in the hospital nobody sicker longer than a few days week at the most felt sluggish for a few weeks but shit I felt worst when I had mono and scarlet fever which both have a higher than average mortality rate so man we will need a few of those buckets for all our bullshit sorry for no punctuation all voice to text the only people this worked out for are the large business owners everybody else should just suffer


I would point out that you likely know more people who have had had the virus and have had very bad impacts from it, but you are unaware because they are not out and about. That is the part of your understanding that is missing in this. People who die or become homebound are not hanging out laughing about the virus with you.


----------



## slipdef (Oct 12, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I would point out that you likely know more people who have had had the virus and have had very bad impacts from it, but you are unaware because they are not out and about. That is the part of your understanding that is missing in this. People who die or become homebound are not hanging out laughing about the virus with you.


What an annoying person,
this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Yep and all our bullshit too as that’s what this is the fact that we are giving this so much thought is nuts vaccinated or not man enjoy your life I enjoy mine everyday we live in America the land of independent choices and also independent consequences if people die because they aren’t vaccinated then so be it that sucks but shit man your choices have no bearing on me and my life and yes people who are overweight unhealthy and have underlying conditions are dying of Covid as it is a autoimmune disease that I handed white blood cell production there for increasing the effects of the other I’ll eases and factors so like the flu which has a mortality rate of somewhere from one percent to 1.7 It’s all on how well you take care of yourself and how you live your life Covid has a mortality rate of 3 percent higher in some areas due to factors just like every disease and virus does if you want to ask something ask why we are not vaccinated for nepah virus it has a 70 percent mortality rate imagine 70 out of every one hundred people dying and it’s a very common disease in mid Asia countries so man no Covid is a serious flu that has a slightly higher mortality rate I lost my smell my taste had a fever felt like shit and know of at least another 100 people who have all had it nobody to bad nobody in the hospital nobody sicker longer than a few days week at the most felt sluggish for a few weeks but shit I felt worst when I had mono and scarlet fever which both have a higher than average mortality rate so man we will need a few of those buckets for all our bullshit sorry for no punctuation all voice to text the only people this worked out for are the large business owners everybody else should just suffer



OK, OK, we get it man.

You dropped out of grade school.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets



Yes, it's OK.

We even allow teenagers to post here.


----------



## mooray (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


Protecting your family?? The horror!!!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


It is sad that pointing out reality so that people don't trick themselves into being unsafe by listening to right wing propagandists that are lying to them is 'beat in a pack' in your mind.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Must be true all the responses attempting to break me if blatantly lying about everything I get.


Fify, liar


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


With your stellar grasp of language, you’ll be slaying them with your poorly concealed Qtard sloganeering.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


if you have something smart to say then you can say it


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2021)

I actually met a 70 year old man from Kentucky Today that was very dramatic about his decision not to get the Covid vaccine because told me he knows people that are dying after they get the vaccine. Like I give a fuck. 
It was a very challenging moment and I was able to keep cool and work fast and get my job done and get him in and out as fast as possible. When I picked him up in the waiting room he wasn’t wearing a mask so I asked if he needed one and he pulled it out of his and never took it off . What the fuck ? He was Totally mental. All the loonies are anti vaxxers. I have gotten good at sniffing them out. You know how they say you can tell how the interview is going to go in the first 2 minutes type thing .... totally the same with anti vaxxers . Lol. Bat shit crazy.


----------



## slipdef (Oct 12, 2021)

guys i don't understand
why are u so angry, i mean why all that rage?
you look like vaccine ambassadors, just let people do what they want :/
you know, according to the complotist propagand, a certain amount of the injected people would be likely to die by complications
Even if i mistrust the common theory, obviously i really hope this won't occure
after looking at ur comments in "sensible" threads, looks like some of u wish that shit happen for us no vaxxed :/
So now we became so dangerous we're the new terrorist....Seriously....
We're not ennemies, that's what the mass medias want u to think
they just keep trying split us and i admit they doing well
My best advice isn't turn off ur tv, just get rid of it once and for all like i did 15yrs ago
peace

edit : that said, i assume my precedent comment was at least as much stupid as those i reffered ^^
all that shit make me going crazy too...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> What an annoying person,
> this dude left with good mood and u still crying..
> An army of right minded here, ready to beat in a pack
> Hurry up and get ur 3rd dose guyz, don't forget to protect ur kids too, even ur pets


Why are you so annoyed?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> guys i don't understand
> why are u so angry, i mean why all that rage?
> you look like vaccine ambassadors, just let people do what they want :/
> you know, according to the complotist propagand, a certain amount of the injected people would be likely to die by complications
> ...


What's a complotist propagand?

Hey, as long as I am talking to an obviously foreign troll, I'm wondering if you will provide some information to help me understand you your posts better. If you would reply back with an answer to the following question, maybe your posts won't seem so clumsy and ignorant.

On Jan 6, a mob attacked our Capitol Building and tried to murder Trump's political enemies. Are these people patriots defending US democracy or are they violent white terrorists?


----------



## slipdef (Oct 12, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> What's a complotist propagand?
> 
> Hey, as long as I am talking to an obviously foreign troll, I'm wondering if you will provide some information to help me understand you your posts better. If you would reply back with an answer to the following question, maybe your posts won't seem so clumsy and ignorant.
> 
> On Jan 6, a mob attacked our Capitol Building and tried to murder Trump's political enemies. Are these people patriots defending US democracy or are they violent white terrorists?


depends if u support trump or biden i suppose
but what's the relevance?
Both smell like s in my opinion


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2021)

slipdef said:


> depends if u support trump or biden i suppose
> but what's the relevance?
> Both smell like s in my opinion


I hope I didn't annoy. 

But the question is to you and simple. Also, not a trick one. It's a question to help me understand you.

Do you consider the people who, on Jan 6, forced their way into the US Capitol Building acting as patriots trying to reverse a fraudulent election or were they a violent mob that was trying to overthrow the election?


----------



## slipdef (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I hope I didn't annoy.
> 
> But the question is to you and simple. Also, not a trick one. It's a question to help me understand you.
> 
> Do you consider the people who, on Jan 6, forced their way into the US Capitol Building acting as patriots trying to reverse a fraudulent election or were they a violent mob that was trying to overthrow the election?


I don't think that question will help, by terrorist i meaned daesh sort of. 
From my place hard to say , both take part of reality but the truth is probably elsewhere, that's not black or white imo
to me it looks more like pathetic circus drama that u give much more credit than it deserve.
Can't give u a clear opinion about that as i can only suppose it was trigged or legit , how to be sure? i can't verify that...

i heard that Trump got the record in terms of number of votes, but Biden got more, could u confirm or invalidate that please?
Sounds surprizing

I have a question for u too, 
Do u consider 2018 "yellow jackets" mvt in France as a menace to our democracy or contrarywise were they trying to defend it?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> guys i don't understand
> why are u so angry, i mean why all that rage?
> you look like vaccine ambassadors, just let people do what they want :/
> you know, according to the complotist propagand, a certain amount of the injected people would be likely to die by complications
> ...


You are assuming that you are reading replies of people and not just spam trolls, which is why your statement of people being 'angry' is just either showing how little you understand of the attack on our democrcacies or you do know and are just being a troll yourself.




slipdef said:


> I don't think that question will help, by terrorist i meaned daesh sort of.
> From my place hard to say , both take part of reality but the truth is probably elsewhere, that's not black or white imo
> to me it looks more like pathetic circus drama that u give much more credit than it deserve.
> Can't give u a clear opinion about that as i can only suppose it was trigged or legit , how to be sure? i can't verify that...


The hundreds of times that the courts looked at the evidence and all the actual audits proving time and again that the election results were legit and accurate shows that the election was legit.

I would not say that it was not 'black or white' more like it was both simultaneously. The people who were at the capital were there for varied reasons. Some were there simply because they are sheep following Trump's command to 'walk to the capital' and provided the cover that the second group of actual domestic terrorists, that were trying to overturn the election results because Trump lost, needed to have any chance at succeeding in their insurrection. And of course people in-between that were just brainwashed goons that got riled up and joined the fight to kill our democracy and so an American Hitler (Trump) could regain power.




slipdef said:


> i heard that Trump got the record in terms of number of votes, but Biden got more, could u confirm or invalidate that please?
> Sounds surprizing


Trump did receive the most votes of any losing presidential candidate. Biden is now the highest vote getting presidential candidate ever beating Trump by about 7 million votes.



slipdef said:


> I have a question for u too,
> Do u consider 2018 "yellow jackets" mvt in France as a menace to our democracy or contrarywise were they trying to defend it?


I consider it a lot like the people that are brainwashed here. Your people have been under the same attack as ours and are brainwashed into showing up at these social media driven protests (some for very genuine reasons that they think they are helping) and are used as cover for the actual menaces to your democracy.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> i heard that Trump got the record in terms of number of votes, but Biden got more, could u confirm or invalidate that please?
> Sounds surprizing


Yeah. It’s difficult to hold the “record in terms of number of votes” when you finish in second place. 

That would only “sound surprzing” to a fucking moron.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Alright guys have a good one I like a good conversation but this is wearing me out lol have a good day and god bless for no matter your opinion we all need something in this life to make our days brighter our smiles wider and our hearts bigger vaccinated or not


Don’t let the Biden bots wear you down, it’s a simulation...


----------



## HGCC (Oct 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447351242414596096


Bleach and ammonia, bleach and ammonia, bleach and ammonia!!!!!!

We are so close to fixing this shit. Keep going down the line of cleaning products you dumb fucking trumpers.


----------



## slipdef (Oct 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Yeah. It’s difficult to hold the “record in terms of number of votes” when you finish in second place.
> 
> That would only “sound surprzing” to a fucking moron.


Maybe it's hard to understand me or maybe you feel better keep insult me, free to you 



hanimmal said:


> You are assuming that you are reading replies of people and not just spam trolls, which is why your statement of people being 'angry' is just either showing how little you understand of the attack on our democrcacies or you do know and are just being a troll yourself.


you wrong i understand how our democracies are in danger but i think u be mistaken about the real ennemies
in my country there is already a pass to do all sort of things, i mentally prepared myself since the covid start as we already knew it'll turn like that
i became sort of second class citizen, wasn't for long they said, haha..., i'm ok with that, my choice, i assume




hanimmal said:


> Trump did receive the most votes of any losing presidential candidate. Biden is now the highest vote getting presidential candidate ever beating Trump by about 7 million votes.


oh ok , i thought he got the most votes of any elected president before, that's not the same, thx for the spec.



hanimmal said:


> I consider it a lot like the people that are brainwashed here. Your people have been under the same attack as ours and are brainwashed into showing up at these social media driven protests (some for very genuine reasons that they think they are helping) and are used as cover for the actual menaces to your democracy.


i followed that move tenaciously from the beginning, never been in the demonstrations however
it started with 80% population support
now the tendance reversed (to be honest gilets jaunes are almost confused with anti--- right now)
more the move was growing and structure more the media start spread fake newz, strive to reduce it as much as possible (all in package, red flags, straight right, antisemits..)
For sure this move was infected by some, but the real fact is they realised a solid chart in attempt to regain a bit of democracy and i doubt most of u guys are aware about, the gvt made all he was able to ruin it nicely helped by ALL the tv channels
Demonstrations after demonstrations GJ didn't stop then the gvt allowed the police to tear innocent protesters'eyes instead of doing the job we pay for.
That's a fkin fact
Since that i can't trust anything coming from tv and as i said you also shouldn't 
Menace come from above, noot from the bottom


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Maybe it's hard to understand me or maybe you feel better keep insult me, free to you


Help me understand you better. 

Why do you find it surprising that the American people voted out the worst president in your countries history? Considering how he handled a public health emergency, it’s surprising to me he got the votes he did, even though it was about 7 million less than the winner.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Maybe it's hard to understand me or maybe you feel better keep insult me, free to you
> 
> 
> you wrong i understand how our democracies are in danger but i think u be mistaken about the real ennemies
> ...


The thing I am noticing is that your statements are always general. It would help if you cite specific examples of your claims (notably who are the “real ennemies”) WITH links to the news sources you are citing. Not citing sources identifies trolls.


----------



## slipdef (Oct 13, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> The thing I am noticing is that your statements are always general. It would help if you cite specific examples of your claims (notably who are the “real ennemies”) WITH links to the news sources you are citing. Not citing sources identifies trolls.


Hey,
my little finger tells me to look towards the 0.1% the most rich on earth maybe


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 13, 2021)

Crazy doesn't need a source.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Maybe it's hard to understand me or maybe you feel better keep insult me, free to you


Why would you think that would make them feel better and not just a distraction to get you to think that people are 'ganging up on you'?



slipdef said:


> you wrong i understand how our democracies are in danger but i think u be mistaken about the real ennemies


I would suggest that 'real enemies' with the online propaganda attack that is causing our democracies to be in danger of this would be global right wing dictatorship, is the problem.

Sock puppets are free, and if you don't know someone in real life, why would you just assume that you are not being trolled to nudge you into believing the worst about whatever it is that you are against?

I don't know your political beliefs/stances on something like the climate crisis, but as an example, think about how easy it would be to make a couple accounts and start a conversation with you on it acting like the other accounts are different people. And once you announce how you feel about it, start to attack you with the 'other' side while supporting you with 'your' side of the issue. They can do things like support (or attack) with links to bullshit edited click bait from TV news companies, or falsified stories on these online websites designed to look like legit news companies (like Epoch Times, I am not sure what you have in your country or I would give better examples). Can you see how that happening for years would slowly build trust?

And how that trust could be used to get you to believe some truly ridiculous shit on whatever side of whatever issue it is?

And finally how it doesn't require the trolling attack that is brainwashing you to actually be from 'both sides' of the actual real life politicians, since it is trying to nudge you into not voting for 'the left' if you hate the right wing dictators, but making it easier for them to win office?

That is the attack that our democracies are under. And why it is so important for us all to understand it and to harden ourselves the best we can.

Thinking that you can say that I am mistaken about the 'real' enemies is why I think that you might not understand the attack as much as you think you do.



slipdef said:


> in my country there is already a pass to do all sort of things, i mentally prepared myself since the covid start as we already knew it'll turn like that
> i became sort of second class citizen, wasn't for long they said, haha..., i'm ok with that, my choice, i assume


I apologize that I don't know enough about your politics to have confidence that I know what you are talking about.



slipdef said:


> oh ok , i thought he got the most votes of any elected president before, that's not the same, thx for the spec.


It would be like coming in second in a race and pretending like it matters that you ran faster than people who were not running in that race. Trump is such a spoiled brat that his cult needed to say it to make him feel better.




slipdef said:


> i followed that move tenaciously from the beginning, never been in the demonstrations however
> it started with 80% population support
> now the tendance reversed (to be honest gilets jaunes are almost confused with anti--- right now)


After explaining the above do you see how easy it would be to amplify cherry picked narratives and spam them to people into what you are explaining?

In 2014 we didn't know much about the attack that the Russian military started on our democracies using social media the way that they did. Brexit is an example of it in the UK too. Here we got Trump. I always figured the Yellow Vest protests/riots were your guys attack.




slipdef said:


> more the move was growing and structure more the media start spread fake newz, strive to reduce it as much as possible (all in package, red flags, straight right, antisemits..)
> For sure this move was infected by some, but the real fact is they realised a solid chart in attempt to regain a bit of democracy and i doubt most of u guys are aware about, the gvt made all he was able to ruin it nicely helped by ALL the tv channels


The word 'media' is a way to dismiss anything really. I would be sure to stick to something like the AP news if you want to know factual information that is not being cherry picked to fit a selected narrative.



slipdef said:


> Demonstrations after demonstrations GJ didn't stop then the gvt allowed the police to tear innocent protesters'eyes instead of doing the job we pay for.
> That's a fkin fact
> Since that i can't trust anything coming from tv and as i said you also shouldn't


Again stick to something that is non-biased and highly accurate for your news source, and just assume that everything else online is somehow trying to trick you into nudging your feelings to the extremes.



slipdef said:


> Menace come from above, noot from the bottom


Agreed, those rich white guys not wanting to pay taxes. The trick again is to understand that all those people on the bottom are under the same attack and it is likely that their understanding of reality is as warped as far as the online propaganda attack can get it to be.



slipdef said:


> Hey,
> my little finger tells me to look towards the 0.1% the most rich on earth maybe


Yeah but that doesn't mean all of that 0.1%, just the evil dickheads that are willing to use social media to rip us all apart so they can maintain their power.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> I don't think that question will help, by terrorist i meaned daesh sort of.
> From my place hard to say , both take part of reality but the truth is probably elsewhere, that's not black or white imo
> to me it looks more like pathetic circus drama that u give much more credit than it deserve.
> Can't give u a clear opinion about that as i can only suppose it was trigged or legit , how to be sure? i can't verify that...
> ...


Our white terrorists are much more like daesh than the yellow jackets. Given the same resources daesh have or had, they'd be every bit as destructive. It's all there. They, including their Republican Party leaders, are a threat to US democracy. My question to you, that you didn't answer, was meant to help me understand if I was talking to an absolutist authoritarian or not. 


The French yellow jackets are not a threat to French democracy. Not anything like daesh.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Our white terrorists are much more like daesh than the yellow jackets. Given the same resources daesh have or had, they'd be every bit as destructive. It's all there. They, including their Republican Party leaders, are a threat to US democracy. My question to you, that you didn't answer, was meant to help me understand if I was talking to an absolutist authoritarian or not.
> 
> 
> The French yellow jackets are not a threat to French democracy. Not anything like daesh.


So is the Daesh using the Yellow jackets (is it the same as the vests?) like the white nationalists did using the BLM protests?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> So is the Daesh using the Yellow jackets (is it the same as the vests?) like the white nationalists did using the BLM protests?


I doubt it. The political situation is different. 

The analogy between yellow jacket nationalists in France and BLM is weak. One is an economic issue the other is race-based.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I doubt it. The political situation is different.
> 
> The analogy between yellow jacket nationalists in France and BLM is weak.


I was asking a question not suggesting it.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Hey,
> my little finger tells me to look towards the 0.1% the most rich on earth maybe


Link?


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 13, 2021)

I try to be kind, BUT all you fucking dumb asses that got vaxxed, better line up again, lololol!! And please stay away, fucking shedders!! And your kids! How stupid can you be!?!?!?!?! For a cold virus!!!! Nice knowing y'all!


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> I try to be kind, BUT all you fucking dumb asses that got vaxxed, better line up again, lololol!! And please stay away, fucking shedders!! And your kids! How stupid can you be!?!?!?!?! For a cold virus!!!! Nice knowing y'all!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> I try to be kind, BUT all you fucking dumb asses that got vaxxed, better line up again, lololol!! And please stay away, fucking shedders!! And your kids! How stupid can you be!?!?!?!?! For a cold virus!!!! Nice knowing y'all!


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 13, 2021)

Commercial airlines will not let 2 vaxxed pilots fly together.....wonder why???


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Commercial airlines will not let 2 vaxxed pilots fly together.....wonder why???


Show me where you got that information.

Your cousin’s Facebook page doesn’t count.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Ivermectin vs Merck's new early treatment drug
> 
> 
> Newsmax's Host Eric Bolling interviews Dr. Pierre Kory about Ivermectin and Merck's new drug. Donate to the Front Line Covid-19 Critical Care Alliance, Inc To educate medical professionals and the pu...
> ...






grift·er
/ˈɡriftər/

_noun_
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN


a person who engages in petty or small-scale swindling.
"I saw him as a grifter who preys upon people"


----------



## mooray (Oct 13, 2021)

It's funny(i.e. sad and pathetic) how republicans have gotten americans to hate democracy just because the word sounds close to "democrat" and because people are so stupid. If you want to get rid of democracy, you have to get rid of the constitution and you have to get rid of the republic. 

And the people that want that are 1000x dumber than the people that created it.



> _Republic_: "A state in which supreme power is held by the people and their elected representatives..."[1]
> _Democracy_: "A system of government by the whole population or all the eligible members of a state, typically through elected representatives."


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Ivermectin vs Merck's new early treatment drug
> 
> 
> Newsmax's Host Eric Bolling interviews Dr. Pierre Kory about Ivermectin and Merck's new drug. Donate to the Front Line Covid-19 Critical Care Alliance, Inc To educate medical professionals and the pu...
> ...


Hey dumbass, show us the source of your pilots being vaccinated bullshit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 5009051


Hey dumbass, show us the source of your pilots being vaccinated bullshit.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2021)

Nothing says tough guy like a 'mean girls' meme....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2021)

WTF?....


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 13, 2021)

doublejj said:


> WTF?....
> View attachment 5009055


What do you want to bet that is not the only nazi flag those idiots have?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

slipdef said:


> We're not ennemies


yes we are because you are a vector for disease and death


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> Don’t let the Biden bots wear you down, it’s a simulation...


if i'm a bot then your mom has robot cum in her pussy


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> I try to be kind, BUT all you fucking dumb asses that got vaxxed, better line up again, lololol!! And please stay away, fucking shedders!! And your kids! How stupid can you be!?!?!?!?! For a cold virus!!!! Nice knowing y'all!


Dunning-Kruger 100% confidence on full display.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> if i'm a bot then your mom has robot cum in her pussy


Link to MSDS?

mechanical semen data sheet


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2021)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 5009051


Science dicks at the cdc say to get the vaccine even if youve had covid but you dont actually care about science or facts pindick


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 13, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Science dicks at the cdc say to get the vaccine even if youve had covid but you dont actually care about science or facts pindick


hard science


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

Job search for those who won't take the jab.









Home | RedBalloon


Connecting businesses and job seekers who value and preserve the freedom to work.




redballoon.work


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Job search for those who won't take the jab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the vaccination status like in your country?

correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

Corporate Media Largely Silent as Millions Protest Vaccine Mandates Worldwide


You must ask yourself why. Why is the mainstream media refusing to report on the massive backlash, worldwide, against the vaccine mandates?




thefreethoughtproject.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Corporate Media Largely Silent as Millions Protest Vaccine Mandates Worldwide
> 
> 
> You must ask yourself why. Why is the mainstream media refusing to report on the massive backlash, worldwide, against the vaccine mandates?
> ...


hey so more than 70% of american adults are fully vaccinated and sick of you temper tantrum children so this is never gonna be a winning issue for you. so please go on

but first tell me what the fuck you were thinking when you decided to butcher a simple american idiom so badly

correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

*BOOM! Sheet Metal, Air, Rail and Transportation Union (SMART) with 203,000 Members Announces Stand Against Forced Vaccines*
By Jim Hoft
Published October 14, 2021 at 5:56pm
TelegramShare





SMART, the International Association of Sheet Metal, Air, Rail and Transportation Workers, is one of North America’s most dynamic and diverse unions with *203,000 members. * The union consists of sheet metal workers, service technicians, bus operators, engineers, conductors, sign workers, welders, production employees and more. SMART is the largest railroad operating union in North America, with more than 500 Transportation locals.









BOOM! Sheet Metal, Air, Rail and Transportation Union (SMART) with 203,000 Members Announces Stand Against Forced Vaccines


SMART, the International Association of Sheet Metal, Air, Rail and Transportation Workers, is one of North America’s most dynamic and diverse unions with 203,000 members. The union consists of sheet metal workers, service technicians, bus operators, engineers, conductors, sign workers...




www.thegatewaypundit.com





*Chicago Police Union’s Boss Tells Officers to Defy City Vaccine Deadline (VIDEO)*
By Jim Hoft
Published October 14, 2021 at 9:48am
Share





*John Catanzara, the head of Chicago’s police union, advised police officers NOT to comply with the city’s COVID-19 mandatory vaccine and reporting requirements.
Catanzara told fellow officers to openly defy Mayor Lori Lightfoot’s vaccine deadline.*









Chicago Police Union's Boss Tells Officers to Defy City Vaccine Deadline (VIDEO)


John Catanzara, the head of Chicago’s police union, advised police officers NOT to comply with the city’s COVID-19 mandatory vaccine and reporting requirements. Catanzara told fellow officers to openly defy Mayor Lori Lightfoot’s vaccine deadline. The Chicago Tribune reported: The head of...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *BOOM! Sheet Metal, Air, Rail and Transportation Union (SMART) with 203,000 Members Announces Stand Against Forced Vaccines*


The irony of that acronym is fucking priceless.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

The best part is that the idiot police union leadership are trying to hide the vaccinated status of cops in Chicago because they know that once it is shown that vast majority of the cops are vaccinated that their stupid as shit threats of protests become meaningless.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 15, 2021)

to funny not to share


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

You pussies are terrified of everything from a woman to a little old man scientist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> to funny not to share


"bOtH sIdEs SuCk!"

{Repeats trumptards endlessly}


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> *BOOM! Sheet Metal, Air, Rail and Transportation Union (SMART) with 203,000 Members Announces Stand Against Forced Vaccines*
> By Jim Hoft
> Published October 14, 2021 at 5:56pm
> TelegramShare
> ...


Snowflakes...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> You pussies are terrified of everything from a woman to a little old man scientist.


snowflakes...


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks snowflakes.....

*Data shows more children are getting sick and dying from Covid*
While young children made up a very small portion of Covid deaths, September had the most new cases and deaths for kids.








September was the worst month for Covid in kids


While young children made up a very small portion of Covid deaths, September had the most new cases and deaths for kids.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't get flu shots either. Though I see they are now pounding the airwaves with ads for that. If vaccines works so well why advertise and force? Of course the stupid mask and 6 ft distance and all the other non science BS that came out for the Corona wars don't work either. Most people around here ignore the mask mandate that JB the Pritzker has proclaimed. But it's an easy tip off of how they vote.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I don't get flu shots either. Though I see they are now pounding the airwaves with ads for that. If vaccines works so well why advertise and force? Of course the stupid mask and 6 ft distance and all the other non science BS that came out for the Corona wars don't work either. Most people around here ignore the mask mandate that JB the Pritzker has proclaimed. But it's an easy tip off of how they vote.


each snowflake is special...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I don't get flu shots either. Though I see they are now pounding the airwaves with ads for that. If vaccines works so well why advertise and force? Of course the stupid mask and 6 ft distance and all the other non science BS that came out for the Corona wars don't work either. Most people around here ignore the mask mandate that JB the Pritzker has proclaimed. But it's an easy tip off of how they vote.


Do they even have annual flu shots in estonia or wherever the fuck you are?

Correct side of town of side of the tracks


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> each snowflake is special...
> View attachment 5010199


not after they melt down


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

Last time I got a flu shot I felt like shit for two weeks. That was maybe 25 years ago. Haven't had the flu since. I quit smoking cigs though too. Much better health prevention there.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Last time I got a flu shot I felt like shit for two weeks. That was maybe 25 years ago. Haven't had the flu since. I quit smoking cigs though too. Much better health prevention there.


Sounds like youre a pussy


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Sounds like youre a pussy


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Most people around here ignore the mask mandate that JB the Pritzker has proclaimed. But it's an easy tip off of how they vote.


Good point. It’s easier now to determine which people are responsible citizens. They usually vote for a Democrat.

Responsible citizens wear masks. Pieces of shit wear Maga hats.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 15, 2021)

UncleBuck said:


> Sounds like youre a pussy


and being a pussy is definitely in your wheel house uncle cuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> and being a pussy is definitely in your wheel house uncle cuck


Sorry can't understand you with trump's dick in your mouth


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

*10-year-old Texas boy dies after COVID-19 battle*
"Because his heart couldn't pump blood, he developed gangrene in the legs,"








10-year-old Texas boy dies after COVID-19 battle


Zyrin Foots fought the virus and other complications for more than two weeks before his family had to make the heart-wrenching decision to remove him from life support.




abc7chicago.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> and being a pussy is definitely in your wheel house uncle cuck



Try not to piss yourself, here's a pic of a little Jewish woman doctor, it's 3 things you're terrified of, woman,Jewish and a doctor.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 15, 2021)

doublejj said:


> *10-year-old Texas boy dies after COVID-19 battle*
> "Because his heart couldn't pump blood, he developed gangrene in the legs,"
> 
> 
> ...




“In addition to the virus, Zyrin contracted respiratory syncytial virus, or RSV, his aunt said. Zyrin also suffered from a rare but deadly COVID-19 complication known as MIS-C. Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in children causes inflammation in different parts of the body, including the heart.”

I wonder how “rare” the MIS-C is. If something like this starts to uptick at all, I would absolutely be in favor of going back to remote learning until there are more vaccine options for children.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Try not to piss yourself, here's a pic of a little Jewish woman doctor, it's 3 things you're terrified of, woman,Jewish and a doctor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010223


I'd hit that


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I'd hit that


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I'd hit that


republicans......smh


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 15, 2021)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I'd hit that


Sure you would cuck.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey c'mon guys! That was a really clever comment ...



for a texican.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 15, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Sure you would cuck.


hell, if there is anyone on this planet that knows how to please a man, its that gal, she's a veteran of the fuck wars


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 15, 2021)

Devolution of COVID vaccine efficacy. 100% to monthly maintenance? Right where they want you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448936949012578304


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Devolution of COVID vaccine efficacy. 100% to monthly maintenance? Right where they want you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448936949012578304


Im spending a fortune on vaccines, it sucks


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Devolution of COVID vaccine efficacy. 100% to monthly maintenance? Right where they want you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448936949012578304


----------



## mooray (Oct 15, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Devolution of COVID vaccine efficacy. 100% to monthly maintenance? Right where they want you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448936949012578304


It is pretty pathetic. People have been getting rid of pretty much any infection by taking a 10x recommended dose of ivermectin 3x per day. And people that haven't been able to get their hands on ivermectin, having been doing well ingesting small amounts(teaspoon) of non-fragrant soaps daily for a couple weeks, since they're all 99.99% anti-bacterial product. Only problem is it upsets your stomach, but it's worth it to get rid of diseases.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> “In addition to the virus, Zyrin contracted respiratory syncytial virus, or RSV, his aunt said. Zyrin also suffered from a rare but deadly COVID-19 complication known as MIS-C. Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome in children causes inflammation in different parts of the body, including the heart.”
> 
> I wonder how “rare” the MIS-C is. If something like this starts to uptick at all, I would absolutely be in favor of going back to remote learning until there are more vaccine options for children.


Barring a new highly contagious and virulent variant that defeats the vaccine, this is almost certainly a very rare event and not cause for going back to social isolation. 

N 95 masks work. I don't know if under ten age group will reliably use them properly but remote learning is such a disaster that I'd rather rely on quality masks before going back to that for young adults. My kid did not take well to online learning but he's older and can be taught to wear a mask properly. If others can't handle the better masks then I'm ok if they do the online thing. It works for some, just not my kid. I so very much don't want to go back to online perfunctory sitting in front of a screen.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Barring a new highly contagious and virulent variant that defeats the vaccine, this is almost certainly a very rare event and not cause for going back to social isolation.
> 
> N 95 masks work. I don't know if under ten age group will reliably use them properly but remote learning is such a disaster that I'd rather rely on quality masks before going back to that for young adults. My kid did not take well to online learning but he's older and can be taught to wear a mask properly. If others can't handle the better masks then I'm ok if they do the online thing. It works for some, just not my kid. I so very much don't want to go back to online perfunctory sitting in front of a screen.


If your son is old enough to be vaccinated, there is comfort in that. It’s probably a greater risk to keep him home.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> If your son is old enough to be vaccinated, there is comfort in that. It’s probably a greater risk to keep him home.


Yes, he's vaccinated. I'm advocating for better masks in schools instead of shutting down. Some people who are vaccinated still can get infected and some people can't be vaccinated. Masks are needed to protect people who aren't able to be vaccinated. I just don't want to go back to online because my kid did not handle it well. Not unless it's necessary and right now I don't think anybody in a position of authority says that we should close schools.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, he's vaccinated. I'm advocating for better masks in schools instead of shutting down. Some people who are vaccinated still can get infected and some people can't be vaccinated. Masks are needed to protect people who aren't able to be vaccinated. I just don't want to go back to online because my kid did not handle it well. Not unless it's necessary and right now I don't think anybody in a position of authority says that we should close schools.


My daughter did okay online but she is doing much better in person. Let’s hope there are no breakouts sending our kids back online.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, he's vaccinated. I'm advocating for better masks in schools instead of shutting down. Some people who are vaccinated still can get infected and some people can't be vaccinated. Masks are needed to protect people who aren't able to be vaccinated. I just don't want to go back to online because my kid did not handle it well. Not unless it's necessary and right now I don't think anybody in a position of authority says that we should close schools.


Masks are a white flag to a surprising number of our fellow citizens.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Masks are a white flag to a surprising number of our fellow citizens.


I've come to the conclusion that they are refusing to comply with a mask mandate because they need the mandate to come from a violent dictator before they will comply. You can explain it to them until the cows come home and deaf ears. They want to be forced and not reasoned with. Kind of sick if you ask me.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 15, 2021)

Fogdog said:


> I've come to the conclusion that they are refusing to comply with a mask mandate because they need the mandate to come from a violent dictator before then will comply. You can explain it to them until the cows come home and deaf ears. They want to be forced and not reasoned with. Kind of sick if you ask me.


I’m not so young, so I never saw an insoluble conflict between freedom and discipline. 

I think we are seeing the result of intelligence (not that man but his positioners) and ambition entirely in tempered by the civic impulse that was effectively instilled in my generation. Bummer, dig?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2021)

Hear why wife had to choose between her marriage and the Covid-19 vaccine








Covid-19 vaccine or her marriage: The impossible choice she had to make | CNN Business


Covid-19 vaccine conspiracy theories spreading on social media have been tearing families apart. CNN Business's Donie O'Sullivan spoke to one woman whose oncologist recommended she get the vaccine. Her anti-vaxx husband gave her an ultimatum.




www.cnn.com


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hear why wife had to choose between her marriage and the Covid-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did she send his bum ass packing?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Did she send his bum ass packing?


She did.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> She did.


Good on her.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Good on her.


Transcripts to follow.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Transcripts to follow.


I hate having to sit through commercials on those linked videos. That is the best part of youtube linked on this site, you don't have all that bullshit.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> I hate having to sit through commercials on those linked videos. That is the best part of youtube linked on this site, you don't have all that bullshit.


I hate it too. CNN sucks but sometimes they have a good story I may want to share with the group.

I can’t do much about the format the sources I’m posting use.


----------



## CatHedral (Oct 30, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> I hate it too. CNN sucks but sometimes they have a good story I may want to share with the group.
> 
> I can’t do much about the format the sources I’m posting use.


Just so you know, I was not putting that on you.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Oct 30, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Just so you know, I was not putting that on you.


I know. It’s all good


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 4, 2021)

Another one bites the dust.

NEW: Canadian COVID-denier Mak Parhar, who was being prosecuted for breaking quarantine after a Flat Earth conference, found dead after suffering from COVID-like symptoms


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 4, 2021)

Sidram420 said:


> Absolutely correct, seeing as their agendas are being snuffed and altered. Actual facts seem to be a thing to be argued now a days. I am not against vaccinations at all, I just believe that this was all to create a divide amongst us. whether we are fighting about race, trump and Biden, liberals and conservatives, or about vaccinations, it all just seems like a pointless argument. I think if we all just came together and tried to do what’s right, kept our distance, were nice to each other, and open to hearing other opinions, we might actually get somewhere. Nobody wants to hear anyone else’s opinions and draw from that. It's just a yelling match anymore. We will destroy ourselves as everybody watches on tv. I’m for being safe and moving forward as a proud country. I served 10 years for this country, and this is just crazy. We are all entitled to our views and beliefs, but being so one sided like we are about things is just bad. No other way to put it. I hope we all see one day that 350 million people in this country can’t be pleased all the same way and that there has to be compromise on all sides to move forward in the right direction. All this vaccine seems to be doing is dividing us. I’m for safety for community and for country. I’m for the vaccine, I’m just against the agendas and motives behind it, and the way it’s pushed and portrayed to the public. It should bring us together. not divide us.


wow, had to fix that to be able to make any sense out of it...now i have a headache...


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers took covid advise from Joe Rogan LOL.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 5, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Aaron Rodgers took covid advise from Joe Rogan LOL.


he's a liar and a cowardly cunt...afraid of a needle, and afraid of the truth


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm thinking Aaron doesn't have to worry about worms now.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 6, 2021)

Has anyone received the booster vaccine yet?
My wife got hers on Wednesday, along with the flu jab. One in each arm. Then she'd to wait 15 mins at the surgery to make sure there were no side effects. Booster was Pfizer. The first 2 were Astra Zeneca.
It's been 3 days now, no side effects, only a bruised feeling on the covid arm if she touches the injection site.
I should be receiving a letter soon to get an appointment.
I can't wait.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Has anyone received the booster vaccine yet?
> My wife got hers on Wednesday, along with the flu jab. One in each arm. Then she'd to wait 15 mins at the surgery to make sure there was no side effects.
> It's been 3 days now, no side effects, only a bruised feeling on the covid arm if she touches the injection site.
> I should be receiving a letter soon to get an appointment.
> I can't wait.


Why is that? 
I thought only 65 year olds qualified were receiving that letter


----------



## Moflow (Nov 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why is that?
> I thought only 65 year olds qualified were receiving that letter


UK are rolling it out for over 50's, those with underlying health conditions, health workers etc


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2021)

Moflow said:


> UK are rolling it out for over 50's, those with underlying health conditions, health workers etc


My apologies 
I often forget this forum isn’t limited to the US


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 6, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> My apologies
> I often forget this forum isn’t limited to the US


In Canada, if you had 2 AstraZeneca vaccines you can get a booster at any age.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another one bites the dust.
> 
> NEW: Canadian COVID-denier Mak Parhar, who was being prosecuted for breaking quarantine after a Flat Earth conference, found dead after suffering from COVID-like symptoms


Damn you Soros!


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> View attachment 5023666


Green Bay Pack Animals?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 6, 2021)

Opinion: Burnaby Covidiots switching their paranoia to the flu shot. It's ridiculous


Fraser Health ramps up influenza campaign




www.burnabynow.com





*Opinion: Burnaby Covidiots switching their paranoia to the flu shot. It's ridiculous*
Fraser Health ramps up influenza campaign

Fraser Health has launched its annual influenza vaccine campaign to raise awareness about the importance of getting the influenza shot.

And yet, despite everything we’ve gone through with the COVID-19 pandemic, I see people on social media platforms still saying they don’t plan on getting the flu shot.

Wait, what?

“I’ve never gotten the flu so I don’t see the need to risk taking another vaccine,” one Burnaby acquaintance wrote on Facebook. “Like the experimental COVID-19 vaccine, we don’t know what’s in this.”

What risk? What’s experimental about the COVID-19 vaccine? It’s a rigorously tested, carefully developed vaccine that has saved billions of lives.

Influenza vaccines are safe, effective and recommended for everyone in B.C. six months of age and older, says Fraser Health.

Of course, health experts saying flu shots are safe doesn’t mean much to people who get their information from “alternative” sources.

It’s more of the tinfoil-hat-wearing mob thinking they’re smarter and possess more freedom than the rest of us, simply because they refuse to listen to health-care professionals and scientists.

“As we continue to see COVID-19 impact our communities and the health care system, it’s even more important to get immunized against influenza and COVID-19 and continue to apply other COVID-19 safety measures such as practicing physical distancing, wearing a mask, washing your hands often, and

staying home when sick,” says Fraser Health. “We know the majority of people have received their COVID-19 vaccine, but as respiratory viruses continue to circulate, we want to ensure that people also get the influenza vaccine to stay protected from influenza.”

As of this year, getting the influenza vaccine is free of charge for everyone in B.C. six months of age and older...


----------



## mooray (Nov 6, 2021)

Morons. They don't know what's in 90% of things they put in their body. Identity politics extreme, to the point that they're willing to die for it.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Opinion: Burnaby Covidiots switching their paranoia to the flu shot. It's ridiculous
> 
> 
> Fraser Health ramps up influenza campaign
> ...


Dolts.


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 6, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> The CDC is a vaccine company. They own the rights of distribution to many of the vaccines. That is part of their funding.


you gotta be kidding me……the shit is free?


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> you gotta be kidding me……the shit is free?


Ask your pharmacy. I recently got my booster gratis.


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Ask your pharmacy. I recently got my booster gratis.


Me too. About a month or two ago. No charge. So if the CDC is in it for the money they need a new accountant because the feds are paying the feds.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> Me too. About a month or two ago. No charge. So if the CDC is in it for the money they need a new accountant because the feds are paying the feds.


Since we no longer have that man on our govt machinery, I’m a bit more relaxed.


----------



## ooof-da (Nov 6, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Since we no longer have that man on our govt machinery, I’m a bit more relaxed.


You mean the orange one? Lol. I didn’t like him when he was a D or a R (or a reality star). But even he took the vax…which I’m not debating if one should or shouldn’t. I have enough of that drama with my employees and my insurance company. Its the part about how the CDC is somehow profiting from this…lol. GTFO. The US federal govt isn’t that smart for starters and it doesn’t meet the sniff test from a P&L standpoint either.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 6, 2021)

ooof-da said:


> You mean the orange one? Lol. I didn’t like him when he was a D or a R (or a reality star). But even he took the vax…which I’m not debating if one should or shouldn’t. I have enough of that drama with my employees and my insurance company. Its the part about how the CDC is somehow profiting from this…lol. GTFO. The US federal govt isn’t that smart for starters and it doesn’t meet the sniff test from a P&L standpoint either.


For what it’s worth, I am a vax believer. Got my double this spring and my booster 3 days ago.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 7, 2021)

“I’ve never gotten the flu so I don’t see the need to risk taking another vaccine”... Hmmm, I've never been struck by lightning while walking around in a t-storm holding up a 6 foot aluminum rod so I will keep doing it.


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 7, 2021)

Willy B. Goode said:


> “I’ve never gotten the flu so I don’t see the need to risk taking another vaccine”... Hmmm, I've never been struck by lightning while walking around in a t-storm holding up a 6 foot aluminum rod so I will keep doing it.


Do report back.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 7, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457487399701958660


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)

The wife and I called and got our appointments for the booster this morning. Will be getting them next week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2021)

LOL










Lawmaker catches COVID-19, must miss his anti-vaccine rally


BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) — A North Dakota lawmaker and an organizer of a rally Monday to oppose COVID-19 vaccine mandates is infected with the coronavirus and won’t attend the event. Republican Rep.




apnews.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

Unvaccinated by choice? COVID patients in Singapore must pay for own medical bills from 8 Dec


From 8 December, COVID-19 patients who are unvaccinated by choice must pay for their bills incurred at hospitals and COVID treatment facilities.




news.yahoo.com





*Unvaccinated by choice? COVID patients in Singapore must pay for own medical bills from 8 Dec*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

Red America is now dying from COVID-19 at a clearly higher rate than blue America


Red America is now dying from COVID-19 at a clearly higher rate than blue America




news.yahoo.com





*Red America is now dying from COVID-19 at a clearly higher rate than blue America*

By the end of 2020, there was no discernible difference between the rate of people who died of COVID-19 from areas that voted for President Biden and those who voted for former President Donald Trump — but "then the vaccines arrived," and "they proved so powerful, and the partisan attitudes toward them so different, that a gap in COVID's death toll quickly emerged," David Leonhardt writes in Monday's _New York Times_. And now, *"the gap in COVID's death toll between red and blue America has grown faster over the past month than at any previous point."

Residents of heavily Trump counties were more than three times likelier to die from COVID in October than those in heavily Biden countries — 25 per 100,000 versus 7.8 per 100,000* — Leonhardt reports. "Some conservative writers have tried to claim that the gap may stem from regional differences in weather or age, but those arguments fall apart under scrutiny." In fact, he argues, the "straightforward" explanation is that "the vaccines are remarkably effective at preventing severe COVID, and *almost 40 percent of Republican adults remain unvaccinated, compared with about 10 percent of Democratic adults."*

So while the pandemic has shifted regions, Leonhardt writes, "COVID deaths have been concentrated in counties outside of major metropolitan areas. Many of these are in red states, while others are in red parts of blue or purple states, like Arizona, Michigan, Nevada, New Mexico, Pennsylvania, Oregon, Virginia, and even California.""

"This situation is a tragedy, in which irrational fears about vaccine side effects have overwhelmed rational fears about a deadly virus," Leonhardt writes, but the good news is that the partisan gap very well may have peaked, thanks to promising new antiviral COVID-19 medications from Pfizer and Merck and greater natural immunity in hard-hit red America. There are caveats, like that natural immunity appears to be weaker than vaccinated immunity, and that so much about the pandemic is still mysterious. Read more at _The New York Times_.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

People are saying there are even more of Bill Gates microchips in the pills and they make ya impotent...  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








UPDATE 2-Pfizer says antiviral pill cuts risk of severe COVID-19 by 89%


A trial of Pfizer Inc's experimental antiviral pill for COVID-19 was stopped early after the drug was shown to cut by 89% the chances of hospitalization or death for adults at risk of developing severe disease, the company said on Friday. The results appear to surpass those seen with Merck & Co...




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 9, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another one to file away in the "You Can't Make This Shit Up" archives.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 9, 2021)

The only hope for democracy is tRUmptards not getting vaccinated.










Unvaccinated people 20 times more likely to die from COVID-19 than vaccinated, new Texas data shows


During the month of September, Texans not vaccinated against COVID-19 were 20 times more likely to die from COVID-19-related complications and 13 times more...



www.dallasnews.com


----------



## HGCC (Nov 9, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Red America is now dying from COVID-19 at a clearly higher rate than blue America
> 
> 
> Red America is now dying from COVID-19 at a clearly higher rate than blue America
> ...


6MWE


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 9, 2021)

Many more than that will have long covid, maiming and diminished IQs, even among those who don't end up in the hospital. Many of these people won't be going back to work or will lose their jobs. I wonder when the insurance companies are gonna cut off hospital payments for the unvaxxed? There's more involved here than just life and death, there's being fucked for life, unable to work with huge medical bills and the loss of their houses in many cases. Many times more will be screwed for the rest of their lives, than die from covid.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Unvaccinated people were 20 times more likely to die from COVID-19 caused by the infectious Delta variant than those who've had 2 shots, real-world data from Texas suggests


Vaccines strongly protect all age groups from COVID-19 infection and death, data from the Texas health authorities suggests.




news.yahoo.com





*Unvaccinated people are at least 20 times more likely to die from COVID-19 caused by the infectious Delta variant than those who've had 2 shots, real-world data suggests*


----------



## printer (Nov 10, 2021)

*Florida sheriff says nine employees have died of COVID-19*
At a memorial service, Sheriff Gregory Tony said that more than half of the department's 5,600 employees had been exposed and more than 30 percent had contracted the virus, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday. 

“We didn’t lose one, two, three — we lost nine,” Tony said.

Photos of the victims, whose ages ranged from 39 to 73, were displayed at the service in a church in Sunrise, Fla. 

The sheriff did not mention vaccines at the memorial service but urged the crowd of several hundred people to remain vigilant and remember that the pandemic is not over, the AP added. 

According to an analysis released last month, the coronavirus was responsible for more than 66 percent of all law enforcement deaths in the line of duty this year and last.

Meanwhile, law enforcement's objections to vaccine mandates span from coast to coast. In Massachusetts, at least 150 officers have resigned or submitted paperwork intending to resign over vaccine mandates, and Police Officers Guild President Mike Solan has said Seattle’s vaccine mandate for its employees is “unreasonable” and “void of common sense.” 








Florida sheriff says nine employees have died of COVID-19


The Broward County Sheriff’s Office in Florida has lost nine employees to COVID-19.At a memorial service, Sheriff Gregory Tony said that more than half of the department’s 5,600 em…




thehill.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 10, 2021)

printer said:


> *Florida sheriff says nine employees have died of COVID-19*
> At a memorial service, Sheriff Gregory Tony said that more than half of the department's 5,600 employees had been exposed and more than 30 percent had contracted the virus, The Associated Press reported on Wednesday.
> 
> “We didn’t lose one, two, three — we lost nine,” Tony said.
> ...


One of my coworkers was saying this week that he was glad Florida was offering to hire any cop or firefighter who lost their job due to vaccine mandates. I told him we had plenty of bad cops already. Plus there has not really been a problem with staffing at Florida PD's.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 11, 2021)

Not much hope for the human race, too stupid to avoid extinction in the long run.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458820644091707399


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Not much hope for the human race, too stupid to avoid extinction in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458820644091707399


It will happen to someone else. One of the benefits of youth, you take more risks.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 11, 2021)

Situation in NL, 84.4% fully vaccinated, 3%more had first shot, record number of cases. Relatively far more unvaccinated (mostly christians, bible belt retards) get infected, in absolute numbers everyone is a potential target. Masks and social distancing reintroduced after months, short lockdown coming soon in an attempt to prevent lockdowns around xmas. Soon more restriction for unvaccinated. ICU admissions still relatively low (half to a quarter of previous waves).



All we need now is a new worse variant and we're really really _really_ fucked.


----------



## printer (Nov 11, 2021)

*Gene Simmons rips anti-vaxxers: 'If you're willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy'*
Gene Simmons is blasting COVID-19 deniers and unvaccinated Americans, calling them the "enemy."
"If you're willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy," the KISS frontman said Wednesday in an interview on "TalkShopLive."
"I don't care about your political beliefs," the "Rock and Roll All Nite" singer said while discussing canceling tour dates earlier this year when he and fellow bandmate Paul Stanley tested positive with so-called breakthrough cases of the coronavirus after being vaccinated and a guitar tech for the group reportedly died.

"You are not allowed to infect anybody just because you think you've got rights that are delusional," Simmons, 72, said.
"You don't have the right to go through a red light — actually the government has the right to tell you to stop," he continued.
"If they tell you you can't smoke in a building, you can't smoke in a building. And that's not because they want to take away your rights — that's because the rest of us hate it. We don't want to smell your smoke."

"I don't want to catch your disease," Simmons added. "I don't want to risk my life just because you want to go through a red light. This whole idea, this delusional, evil idea that you get to do whatever you want and the rest of the world be damned is really terrible."
Simmons shredded both Democrats and Republicans as "evil" for spreading what he described as "all kinds of nonsense."
"I don't like either one of them. Politics are the enemy. Humanism and humanity is what we should all be concerned about. Love thy neighbor as thyself," Simmons said.

"For God's sakes, if I'm going to yawn in your presence, I'm going to put my hand up in front of my mouth," he said. "Yawning is not a life threatening event. You having COVID might be a life threatening event, and I don't want to catch it."








Gene Simmons rips anti-vaxxers: ‘If you’re willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy’


Gene Simmons is blasting COVID-19 deniers and unvaccinated Americans, calling them the “enemy.””If you’re willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy,” the…




thehill.com


----------



## printer (Nov 12, 2021)

*Outbreak linked to unvaccinated patient*
A patient of Health Sciences Centre has died from COVID-19 and another remains in intensive care after catching the virus in a major hospital outbreak that officials believe began with a single unvaccinated patient. 

As of Wednesday, 14 patients and eight staff connected to surgical unit GD2 at HSC had tested positive for COVID-19 after public health declared the outbreak on Nov. 4. 

Shared Health, the provincial health services organization that oversees operations of Manitoba’s largest hospital, said the outbreak "underscores the adverse impact that one patient who chooses to be unvaccinated can have on the health-care system." 

A spokesperson for Shared Health said it’s believed COVID-19 made its way onto the ward when an unvaccinated surgical patient tested positive as part of routine screening. 

Over seven days, 13 fully vaccinated patients and eight staff members would test positive, with two patients requiring intensive care; one died and another has since been moved out of the ICU. 

Meanwhile, a connected outbreak on medical unit GD4, declared Monday, has so far infected one staff member and three patients, one of whom was admitted to intensive care. All were fully vaccinated, Shared Health said. 

Seven surgeries had to be postponed as a result, 10 beds remain closed on a surgical unit, and patients who got sick will now stay "far longer than they would have been if not for acquiring the virus," a spokesperson for Shared Health told the _Free Press_. 








Outbreak linked to unvaccinated patient


A patient of Health Sciences Centre has died from COVID-19 and another remains in intensive care after catching the virus in a major hospital outbreak that officials believe began with a single unvacc...



www.winnipegfreepress.com


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

printer said:


> *Gene Simmons rips anti-vaxxers: 'If you're willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy'*
> Gene Simmons is blasting COVID-19 deniers and unvaccinated Americans, calling them the "enemy."
> "If you're willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy," the KISS frontman said Wednesday in an interview on "TalkShopLive."
> "I don't care about your political beliefs," the "Rock and Roll All Nite" singer said while discussing canceling tour dates earlier this year when he and fellow bandmate Paul Stanley tested positive with so-called breakthrough cases of the coronavirus after being vaccinated and a guitar tech for the group reportedly died.
> ...


Oh that silver tongue.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 12, 2021)

CatHedral said:


> Oh that silver tongue.


From the mind that gave us “I want to rock and roll all night and party every day”


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 12, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> From the mind that gave us “I want to rock and roll all night and party every day”


Well I have a tough time arguing with the sentiment.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> From the mind that gave us “I want to rock and roll all night and party every day”


I thought it was "part of every day".

It occurs to me that I have not been pulling my weight.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2021)

This would rile the republicans up!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Austria set to place millions of unvaccinated people in lockdown, as chancellor slams 'shameful' shot uptake | CNN


Austria is days away from ordering millions of unvaccinated people to stay at home, its chancellor has said, in a rare move that underscores the increasing exasperation of European leaders towards those who have not yet been inoculated against Covid-19.




www.cnn.com





*Austria set to place millions of unvaccinated people in lockdown, as chancellor slams 'shameful' shot uptake*


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 13, 2021)

How SARS-CoV-2 in American deer could alter the course of the global pandemic


One concern is that the virus could evolve inside the deer and create new strains of the virus.




www.ktoo.org


----------



## CunningCanuk (Nov 13, 2021)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I thought it was "part of every day".
> 
> It occurs to me that I have not been pulling my weight.


I thought so too. It’s a good thing I research every point before I post or I would have looked really stupid there. 

Gotta run. To quote the great Jimi Hendrix, “excuse me while I kiss this guy.”


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> . . . . . . . . . It’s a good thing I research every point before I post or I would have looked really stupid there. . . . . . . .


Well, you were quoting a kiss song, so. . . . . . .


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 13, 2021)

My wife and I got our Moderna boosters last night. Feeling a tad under the weather; mild headache, lower backache that I always get when I'm "coming down with something", injection site and surrounding area pretty painful, almost as bad as a tetanus booster. Pretty sure I'll live, though.

Quite a bit of mental fog, too. Well, more so than usual.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 13, 2021)

Willy B. Goode said:


> My wife and I got our Moderna boosters last night. Feeling a tad under the weather; mild headache, lower backache that I always get when I'm "coming down with something", injection site and surrounding area pretty painful, almost as bad as a tetanus booster.
> 
> Quite a bit of mental fog, too. Well, more so than usual.


It lasted about three days for us
Just kinda blah and aches


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 13, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459517614389174280


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459517614389174280


fuck the unvaccinated morons. send them home with some invermectin, they had chance after chance to get vaccinated, and now they're clogging up hospitals, causing vaccinated people to not be able to get treatment. fuck them in the ear they can only hear lies from


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This would rile the republicans up!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


oh it already has, and the aussie's have replied in kind....
https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ted-cruz-michael-gunner-covid_n_616e0f60e4b00cb3cbd6cdf3


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2021)

printer said:


> *Gene Simmons rips anti-vaxxers: 'If you're willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy'*
> Gene Simmons is blasting COVID-19 deniers and unvaccinated Americans, calling them the "enemy."
> "If you're willing to walk among us unvaccinated, you are an enemy," the KISS frontman said Wednesday in an interview on "TalkShopLive."
> "I don't care about your political beliefs," the "Rock and Roll All Nite" singer said while discussing canceling tour dates earlier this year when he and fellow bandmate Paul Stanley tested positive with so-called breakthrough cases of the coronavirus after being vaccinated and a guitar tech for the group reportedly died.
> ...


I love it. Gene is the man. He says it how he sees it. Sometimes he's wrong but not this time.

Gene Simmons for President 2024.

Just think of the campaign posters.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 13, 2021)

Was at the pediatrician today, oh my that was a scene. Poor kid passed out before even getting in. Kids don't like shots. 

Shot 1 down for the kid.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Was at the pediatrician today, oh my that was a scene. Poor kid passed out before even getting in. Kids don't like shots.
> 
> Shot 1 down for the kid.


kids don't like shots, but they get them...so most kids are more mature than antivaxxers....maybe if we start promising the antivaxxers a lollipop after they get their shot, they'll put their big person panties on and grow the fuck up


----------



## HGCC (Nov 13, 2021)

They did give out lollipops lol. Wasn't my kid that passed out, some girl.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Was at the pediatrician today, oh my that was a scene. Poor kid passed out before even getting in. Kids don't like shots.
> 
> Shot 1 down for the kid.


I remember back in grade school when we would all line up in the gymnasium for vaccinations. Kids crying everywhere and me with a smile on my face trying to act tough. I never cried but inside I was probably as nervous as those that did. 

This was before all the anti-vaxxers. People used to believe in science. Many have now turned it into a political stance. It's as if Republicans have decided that science is something made up by Democrats.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 13, 2021)

We have lots of people living in campers around the city, generally they aren't welcome and it winds up being pretty close to having a homeless camp outside your place. 

Snapped these earlier this week, they were still there today. 

They are not afraid of needles...


----------



## injinji (Nov 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh it already has, and the aussie's have replied in kind....
> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/ted-cruz-michael-gunner-covid_n_616e0f60e4b00cb3cbd6cdf3


That story was about Austria, the country in the EU. Not that Cruz and Co would know the difference.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

Scheduled my 3rd shot for next week. Boosting pre vacation. I am sure there will be people from all over the world spreading it where I am headed. Thankfully it’s warm and I plan on being outdoors all the time
And bringing my own snorkel . Lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

injinji said:


> That story was about Austria, the country in the EU. Not that Cruz and Co would know the difference.


ahh, right...then the....wtf do you call Austrians...just Austrians i guess....have replied in kind


----------



## CatHedral (Nov 13, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ahh, right...then the....wtf do you call Austrians...just Austrians i guess....have replied in kind


You call them what Germans could have been with the right attitude.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 13, 2021)

https://www.oregonlive.com/coronavirus/2021/11/cdc-takes-stock-backs-away-from-covid-19-herd-immunity-goal.html

disturbing news....


----------



## GoatSoup (Nov 16, 2021)

Me and wife triple vax'd, even so I ain't going to LA county for anything.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)

Like refusing orders, vaccines are in the enlistment contract.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








Navy sailors who refuse COVID-19 vaccine will be discharged, face other administrative actions


U.S. Navy sailors who refuse to comply with the coronavirus vaccine mandate will be discharged and could face other administrative actions.




news.yahoo.com





*Navy sailors who refuse COVID-19 vaccine will be discharged, face other administrative actions*

Emma Colton
Tue, November 16, 2021, 12:42 PM
U.S. Navy sailors who refuse to comply with the coronavirus vaccine mandate will be discharged and could face other administrative actions.

"In order to ensure a fully vaccinated force, U.S. Navy policy is to process for separation all Navy service members who refuse the lawful order to receive the COVID-19 vaccination and do not have an approved exemption," the NAVADMIN said in a statement Monday.

The COVID Consolidated Disposition Authority, led by Chief of Naval Personnel Vice Adm. John Nowell Jr. and Chief of Naval Reserve Vice Adm. John Mustin, will also separate sailors who fail to get the vaccine. Sailors who don’t comply and are only separated for refusing the vaccine could receive as low as a general discharge under honorable conditions, Navy Times reported.

Active-duty sailors had until Nov. 14 to get their last dose of the vaccine, in order to be fully vaccinated by Nov. 28. Members of the Navy Reserve have until Dec. 14 to get their last dose of the vaccine.

Sailors who reject the vaccine could also lose education benefits, promotions and bonus pay...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like refusing orders, vaccines are in the enlistment contract.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


good, they joined the U.S. Armed Services, signed the papers, and are now refusing orders... they deserve whatever happens to personnel who repeatedly refuse lawful orders, no matter what branch of the service they're in...at this point i have to look at it like a good thing..anyone still refusing the vaccine is probably a trumptard republican, and we don't need to be teaching them how to do anything except pull their heads out of their asses...i see these people as future enemies of the people, and the constitution, and we don't need to be teaching them how to be better enemies


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)

The wife and I got our boosters this morning. Arm is a little sore, but I'm good to go out among the untouchables for six more months.

You do your own paperwork, so where it ask the reason I marked under 65 but in an at risk workplace. That was a little more true before I cut back to one day a week, but still slightly true.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 18, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Like refusing orders, vaccines are in the enlistment contract.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


This is a given. You are government property and are subject to UCMJ.

Hell in boot camp you are taken through a literal cattle line of vaccines. Topped off with the peanut butter shot.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 18, 2021)

The penicillin shot in the ass was the worst

I was limping for 2 days


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 18, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The penicillin shot in the ass was the worst
> 
> I was limping for 2 days


It’s funny because you go sit your ass down right after it and just bask in the discomfort. Only shot ive had that actually bothered me the next day like you mention


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Nov 19, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I made another thread about this awhile ago. A safe and effective vaccine takes 10-15 years to develop. Mostly because the trail periods take so long and you won't know the true side effects sometimes 6 months to a year later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But man... You forget the fact that scientists have been studying coronaviruses for more than 50 years.?

Dont you think that should be included in your "stating the facts".?


----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> good, they joined the U.S. Armed Services, signed the papers, and are now refusing orders... they deserve whatever happens to personnel who repeatedly refuse lawful orders, no matter what branch of the service they're in...at this point i have to look at it like a good thing..anyone still refusing the vaccine is probably a trumptard republican, and we don't need to be teaching them how to do anything except pull their heads out of their asses...i see these people as future enemies of the people, and the constitution, and we don't need to be teaching them how to be better enemies


God it makes my brain hurt though. I think soldiers should be like "fuck that shit" and not surrender their free will and moral beliefs. Basically I don't agree with the "just following orders" defense. I would be a terrible soldier, I recognize that runs counter to what actual soldiers need to do. 

Why does it keep having to be the stupid bullshit that builds the hill they want to die on. Why can't they be like "hey let's all have good education, communities, opportunities...etc." Instead that energy is channeled into demon sperm or whatever and arguing against stuff that doesn't exist.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 19, 2021)

HGCC said:


> God it makes my brain hurt though. I think soldiers should be like "fuck that shit" and not surrender their free will and moral beliefs. Basically I don't agree with the "just following orders" defense. I would be a terrible soldier, I recognize that runs counter to what actual soldiers need to do.
> 
> Why does it keep having to be the stupid bullshit that builds the hill they want to die on. Why can't they be like "hey let's all have good education, communities, opportunities...etc." Instead that energy is channeled into demon sperm or whatever and arguing against stuff that doesn't exist.


you would be a terrible soldier..there are lawful and unlawful orders, and procedures to follow when you believe an order is unlawful...you can say no, but you damn well better be able to prove that the order you are refusing IS unlawful, or it's your ass.
i don't have a reply to your second paragraph....


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 19, 2021)

HGCC said:


> God it makes my brain hurt though. I think soldiers should be like "fuck that shit" and not surrender their free will and moral beliefs. Basically I don't agree with the "just following orders" defense. I would be a terrible soldier, I recognize that runs counter to what actual soldiers need to do.
> 
> Why does it keep having to be the stupid bullshit that builds the hill they want to die on. Why can't they be like "hey let's all have good education, communities, opportunities...etc." Instead that energy is channeled into demon sperm or whatever and arguing against stuff that doesn't exist.


It’s a serious problem in the current group of enlistees. Sensitive, entitled, weak minded mother fuckers in mass.

“I will support and defend the constitution of the United States of America and I will obey the orders of those appointed over me”

It’s not about blindly following orders, we are a volunteer force and it’s not for everyone. Respecting the chain of command and understanding what you’re a part of is bigger than you, requires a certain sense of humility. We give up our freedoms so that you, the civilian citizens of the United States, do not have to.

Hence my political leanings. The citizenry is not a collective. Individual rights we are born with as Americans, along with the protections the Bill of Rights grants the individual, must be protected.

The only place a forced collective belongs in the United States is in the Armed Services/DOD or in the corporate environment. Both of which are up to the individual to volunteer for. That’s why I don’t particularly oppose companies or the military imposing vaccine mandates.


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> It’s a serious problem in the current group of enlistees. Sensitive, entitled, weak minded mother fuckers in mass.
> 
> “I will support and defend the constitution of the United States of America and I will obey the orders of those appointed over me”
> 
> ...


Got to wonder if it all the white males being told they are special because girls don't belong or racist shit. 

Maybe if they were not given some foolish idea that they were more special because they were born white and male or whatever it is that these guys feel it would be a lot less of what you are talking about.


----------



## HGCC (Nov 19, 2021)

Concur, me...I would be a terrible soldier, unless on board with whatever we are fighting for. I couldn't justify "spreading democracy" or whatever, I don't view most of the military action after ww2 as particularly morale. I always use crazy exaggerated examples, I think the morale obligation to people/humanity is greater than what you owe the government. If you get orders to wipe out a village of women and children you should say nope (thats my wacky example, it's always more gray than that).

That said, if you sign up, well, yeah then you do sort of have to do it. Choose to join an organization and you need to abide by what they say/do or leave. I knew quite a few that signed up back in 98-2000 to get the various benefits, for kids in the rural midwest it was one of the better career choices available...then we got into a 20 year war. They were not really into that, but well...you have to take the responsibilities if you want the benefits. It makes me really sad as it broke quite a few people mentally.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 20, 2021)

Well, I'm now officially quadruple vaccinated.
I went for my appointment at 10.15am this morning. 
Flu jab in one arm, Moderna in the other.
I didn't bother asking which arm got what. I don't care,as long as I got them lol
Previously I had the two AstraZenica doses, 6 months ago.
The wife got her booster and flu jabs last week.


----------



## zeddd (Nov 20, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Well, I'm now officially quadruple vaccinated.
> I went for my appointment at 10.15am this morning.
> Flu jab in one arm, Moderna in the other.
> I didn't bother asking which arm got what. I don't care,as long as I got them lol
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 20, 2021)

Fact check: No, natural immunity doesn’t replace vaccination, experts say - National | Globalnews.ca


Vaccines offer consistent protection against COVID-19 -- and unlike natural immunity, you don’t have to get sick to gain the protective benefits of a vaccine.




globalnews.ca





*Fact check: No, natural immunity doesn’t replace vaccination, experts say*

Natural immunity will not protect you against COVID-19 as well as an mRNA vaccine, according to both experts and the research.

Multiple anti-vaccine groups touted natural immunity as a viable alternative to getting vaccinated, but experts say the natural immunity is unreliable — especially when there’s a safe and effective vaccine out there.

Even if you’ve already had COVID, you should still get vaccinated, doctors say.

“The idea of natural immunity, people are kind of taking that and running with it, thinking, ‘I don’t need to get vaccinated.’ That’s not true, either,” said Dr. Sumon Chakrabarti...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> It’s a serious problem in the current group of enlistees. Sensitive, entitled, weak minded mother fuckers in mass.
> 
> “I will support and defend the constitution of the United States of America and I will obey the orders of those appointed over me”
> 
> ...


Having served doesn't immunize a person from fascist ideology. 

Fascists are the real threat to this country.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Nov 21, 2021)

Mandates work...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








One of SC’s largest counties imposed a COVID vaccine mandate. Then, 96% got the shot


New figures released by Charleston County show its vaccine mandate has succeeded in nudging more people to get the life-saving shots. Other SC cities are seeing the same.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 22, 2021)

Lots of school closings around here with 25% of cases being children, the GOP are pissed that people don't want to sacrifice their children to the orange messiah.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 24, 2021)

Putin Says He Took Nasal Spray Covid Vaccine - The Moscow Times


Putin repeated his pleas to Russians to get vaccinated and re-vaccinated but maintained that he opposes mandatory vaccination.




www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 24, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Putin Says He Took Nasal Spray Covid Vaccine - The Moscow Times
> 
> 
> Putin repeated his pleas to Russians to get vaccinated and re-vaccinated but maintained that he opposes mandatory vaccination.
> ...


Powder Nasal Spray? How effective could that be. He sounds desperate. So weird.


----------



## canndo (Nov 24, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Fact check: No, natural immunity doesn’t replace vaccination, experts say - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Vaccines offer consistent protection against COVID-19 -- and unlike natural immunity, you don’t have to get sick to gain the protective benefits of a vaccine.
> ...



I still fail to understand the anti vaxx argument here.

"I will get sick so I can arm my immune system so I won't get the same disease I just got.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 24, 2021)

canndo said:


> I still fail to understand the anti vaxx argument here.
> 
> "I will get sick so I can arm my immune system so I won't get the same disease I just got.


I hear ya Man. There is no sense to even consider not getting the shots. But people are stupid.

That's why some people "need" a stay-at-home lockdown order. They require absolute direction. Now that the vaccine is available, and free, everyone should get it. However, back to the "people are stupid" part, almost one-third of people need to be directed, so there should be mandates to get the shot. That is what is required because so many folks don't do anything until they have to. 

Just like the folks who file their taxes on the last day, even when they will receive a refund! That's just stupid, but, y'know, people ... 


Make it mandatory, and give a final date to do it, and most will get the shots.


----------



## canndo (Nov 24, 2021)

rollitup said:


> I hear ya Man. There is no sense to even consider not getting the shots. But people are stupid.
> 
> That's why some people "need" a stay-at-home lockdown order. They require absolute direction. Now that the vaccine is available, and free, everyone should get it. However, back to the "people are stupid" part, almost one-third of people need to be directed, so there should be mandates to get the shot. That is what is required because so many folks don't do anything until they have to.
> 
> ...


And should any of them catch the disease they will gladly hook down the new, "untested" pill. The vaccine has been administered what? A billion times? But the pills are OK. One might begin to suspect that it is all really about a fear of needles.


----------



## captainmorgan (Nov 29, 2021)

I get my booster in 12 days.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 29, 2021)

The data on the J&J vaccine booster efficacy is promising. I sought out the J&J and got my first dose back in September










You Got the J&J Vaccine: Should You Get the booster?


An advisory panel to the FDA recommended emergency use authorization of Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 booster shots. Yale Medicine experts share seven things you need to know about the additional doses.




www.yalemedicine.org













Study says Johnson & Johnson vaccine immune response is lower but more durable than Pfizer and Moderna - The Boston Globe


The findings, published Friday in the New England Journal of Medicine, come from a study of a few dozen people at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, which analyzed blood samples of fully vaccinated people.




www.bostonglobe.com





^this sort of data and the link below are one of the reasons I chose the J&J 









Why Johnson & Johnson's COVID-19 vaccine could be the best shot


Some people might prefer Johnson & Johnson's shot because it was tested on variants, has milder side effects, and is easier to get.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## shimbob (Dec 3, 2021)

"A past coronavirus infection appears to give little immunity to the new Omicron variant rippling across the globe, South African scientists warned"








Prior Infection Is Little Defense Against Virus Variant, Scientists Say


Evidence from South Africa, where the Omicron variant already dominates, shows a high rate of reinfection of people who have already had the coronavirus.




www.nytimes.com





I see a lot of "but mah natral imnity!" people dead in the future.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 3, 2021)

If you don't have a vaccine or booster appointment better make it fast because the line is going to get really long as word of this spreads, I get my booster in a week.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 4, 2021)

Horse paste enthusiasts are threatening hospital workers. Maybe don't go to the hospital then?


Here's an NBC story about the new trend of people getting mad when they show up at hospitals with severe COVID-19 symptoms and the doctors refuse to give them horse dewormer to fix it. Well, it's mostly a story about the families of COVID-19 patients...




www.dailykos.com


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 4, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If you don't have a vaccine or booster appointment better make it fast because the line is going to get really long as word of this spreads, I get my booster in a week.


Got my booster 2 days ago. 
I didn't have to wait, but the vax rate is low around here.... the infection rate is not.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 4, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Got my booster 2 days ago.
> I didn't have to wait, but the vax rate is low around here.... the infection rate is not.


Keep maskin


----------



## zzyx (Dec 4, 2021)

Boosted


----------



## injinji (Dec 6, 2021)

I saw on the news that 6M shots are being given a day. Only half of them boosters. Every little bits helps.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 18, 2021)

Washington state Senator Doug Ericksen, who sponsored legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine mandates, has died after a battle with COVID-19


----------



## doublejj (Dec 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Washington state Senator Doug Ericksen, who sponsored legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine mandates, has died after a battle with COVID-19


He f*cked around and found out....


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Washington state Senator Doug Ericksen, who sponsored legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine mandates, has died after a battle with COVID-19


Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2021)

Speaking of anti vaxers dying, I was at the riverhouse last night and TV being what it is, I watched a little of the Marcus Lamb funeral. It was a who's who of big time TV preachers. They had to limit each one to five minutes there were so many. And after a fatty of a blend of Ass Cheese and Jack Herer X Shit/skunk, I found it all pretty funny. Especially Joel Somebody's fake tears.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2021)

injinji said:


> Thoughts and prayers.


My grandmother always said " never speak ill of the dead, only Good"
Doug Ericksen is dead.....
Good


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2021)

*Pro-Trump counties now have far higher COVID death rates. Misinformation is to blame*

Since May 2021, people living in counties that voted heavily for Donald Trump during the last presidential election have been nearly three times as likely to die from COVID-19 as those who live in areas that went for President Biden. 








Pro-Trump counties now have far higher COVID death rates. Misinformation is to blame


An analysis by NPR shows that since the vaccine rollout, counties that voted heavily for Donald Trump have had more than twice the COVID mortality rates of those that voted for Joe Biden.




www.npr.org


----------



## doublejj (Dec 19, 2021)

I wouldn't mind it if more of these anti-vax republicans want to remain un-vaccinated and not wear a mask.....as long as they let us throw 6ft of dirt over them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 19, 2021)

England Has Hundreds of Thousands of New Omicron Cases Daily


England is “almost certain” to be suffering hundreds of thousands of omicron variant cases a day, the U.K.’s top scientific advisers said as they urged the government to act within days to prevent hospitals being overrun.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> He f*cked around and found out....



He did his own research lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2021)

doublejj said:


> My grandmother always said " never speak ill of the dead, only Good"
> Doug Ericksen is dead.....
> Good


fuck him, just another dead magat, and a big one at that


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 19, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Washington state Senator Doug Ericksen, who sponsored legislation to prohibit COVID-19 vaccine mandates, has died after a battle with COVID-19


Good . He sounded like an asshole.


----------



## printer (Dec 19, 2021)

*Trump Rails At 'Horrible Job' Biden's Done Against COVID*
President Joe Biden has done a “horrible job” against COVID-19 — and one reason people are refusing to take the vaccine is because they don’t trust him, former President Donald Trump says in a new interview.

In remarks to Fox News’ “Sunday Morning Futures” aired Sunday, Trump derided Biden’s promise to better handle the pandemic.

“Biden was going to do a wonderful job on COVID, right? … He's done a horrible job,” Trump said. “Look at what's gone on. Today we set a record on cases, a record,” he said in an apparent reference to New York state’s record spike in positive cases of the virus.

“And one of the reasons people don't take the vaccine is they don't trust Biden,” he asserted.

Trump also explained why he never fired infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci, who was a leader of the White House Coronavirus Task Force — arguing that he just simply ignored his advice.

“I didn't listen to him,” Trump said. “If you think about it, he wanted to keep our country open to China, and I closed it. He wanted to keep our country open to Europe, and I closed it. He talked about masks being no good — well, I'm not a huge mask believer, but I think they have some purpose. And now he's a radical masker.”

“Everything he's done — he's a great promoter,” Trump said, adding: “He wanted to keep our country …open to all these places, and I didn't do it.”

According to Trump, China “destroyed the whole world” with the coronavirus spread — and the Biden administration is “killing our economy.”

“Not only this country, they really destroyed the world, the whole world,” Trump said of China. “If you look at what's going on, and Biden said I will solve it…. As you know and everybody reports it, even the fake news sometimes, but there are more deaths this year than there were — and we have all of these vaccines, and we have all of these incredible therapeutics. They're not doing their job. They don't know what the hell they're doing. The mandates are killing our economy.”

The former president also lamented that under the Biden administration, the United States has “never been so disrespected,” particularly after the Afghanistan withdrawal.

Trump argued China should have to pay $60 trillion in reparations for COVID throughout the world.

“They have to pay reparations. And China doesn't have the money to pay those reparations. I believe that worldwide — I'm not just talking United States, worldwide — $60 trillion of damage. … China doesn't have $60 trillion. But they have to do something to make up for what they've done.”

But he said Biden is “afraid” of China.

“And I think he's afraid of the fact that they gave billions of dollars to his son [Hunter],” Trump said.

“I ask friends of yours, the biggest people there are in terms of Wall Street, ‘can you go into China and walk away with a billion and a half dollars?’ … They said nobody does that. Nobody. Most sophisticated guy on Wall Street can't walk in and walk out in 10 minutes with $1.5 billion.”

Hunter Biden sat on the board of a Chinese equity firm that was trying to raise a $1.5 billion financial stake. Hunter Biden has maintained that he did not make $1.5 billion from his involvement with the firm.








Trump Rails At 'Horrible Job' Biden's Done Against COVID


President Joe Biden has done a "horrible job" against COVID-19 - and one reason people are refusing to take the vaccine is because they don't trust him, former President Donald Trump says in a new interview.




www.newsmax.com





A whole lot of other crap in the article, the man is delusional.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 20, 2021)

Sara Palin is unvaxxed and preaching that she will get the vaccine over her dead body. We can only hope. This crazy bitch was actually on the VP ticket at one point. Unbelievable. Thank goodness she isolates herself in Alaska because that bitch s asking for some trouble.


----------



## HGCC (Dec 20, 2021)

Palin is back as well????


----------



## Fogdog (Dec 20, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Sara Palin is unvaxxed and preaching that she will get the vaccine over her dead body. We can only hope. This crazy bitch was actually on the VP ticket at one point. Unbelievable. Thank goodness she isolates herself in Alaska because that bitch s asking for some trouble.


Palin is due for her next infection.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 20, 2021)

HGCC said:


> Palin is back as well????


she was a trumptard before trumptard was a thing, just a magat waiting to happen....i could see her, greene, and boebert out for a night on the town, all three going full karen at every place that requires a mask or proof of vaccination, then raising hell at taco bell on the way home...


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 20, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> she was a trumptard before trumptard was a thing, just a magat waiting to happen....i could see her, greene, and boebert out for a night on the town, all three going full karen at every place that requires a mask or proof of vaccination, then raising hell at taco bell on the way home...


At least Taco Bell will return the favor.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 20, 2021)

What a disappointment he turned out to be.










Anti-vax leader RFK Jr threw a party — and guests had to be vaccinated to attend


Robert F. Kennedy Jr. is one of the leading voices in the anti-vaccine movement, but that apparently isn’t stopping him from requiring guests at a recent party at his home to be vaccinated for COVID-19, POLITICO reports. Needless to say, guest were surprised to learn about the vaccine...




deadstate.org


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 20, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> What a disappointment he turned out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet he has the mug


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 21, 2021)

"THE VACCINES DON'T WORK BECAUSE YOU STILL GET SICK! is like saying bulletproof vests don't work because you've still got a gnarly bruise where the round hit, as opposed to an entry wound."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> "THE VACCINES DON'T WORK BECAUSE YOU STILL GET SICK! is like saying bulletproof vests don't work because you've still got a gnarly bruise where the round hit, as opposed to an entry wound."


you can't explain to them that no vaccine is 100% and that this virus is constantly mutating, mostly because of people like them who refuse to take the vaccine...that would force them to think rationally, then their whole qtard trumpiverse would collapse into a black hole of stupidity


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 21, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't explain to them that no vaccine is 100% and that this virus is constantly mutating, mostly because of people like them who refuse to take the vaccine...that would force them to think rationally, then their whole qtard trumpiverse would collapse into a black hole of stupidity


Many of them are gonna collapse from covid before this shit is over. Omicron, the winter, the holidays, travel, low vaxx rates and no masks in many places will lead to Hell in hospitals already at the breaking point.


----------



## Moflow (Dec 22, 2021)

Wilĺ you take the 4th vaccine? 








In world first, Israel set to give 4th COVID shot to over 60s, at-risk groups


Hailing recommendation by panel of health experts, Bennett orders swift roll-out of extra vaccine booster for people over 60, immunocompromised and health care workers




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Wilĺ you take the 4th vaccine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would there be a real reason not to if it is recommended?


----------



## Moflow (Dec 22, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Would there be a real reason not to if it is recommended?


No


----------



## injinji (Dec 22, 2021)

Moflow said:


> Wilĺ you take the 4th vaccine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last night when we saw that on the news, the wife said she would be getting her 4th shot as soon as it was available. Since we got boosted on the same day, I guess I will be getting mine then too.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 22, 2021)

Triple Pfi'd this morning. Feeling great - need some snow to shovel.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 22, 2021)

My 16 year old got Pfizer boosted Sunday morning. He spiked about a 100.5 fever Sunday night and felt a little off until noon on Monday but said it was no big thing. Shows the immune response was there. 
I’ll get another booster if recommended, but we’re obviously not tinfoil hatters.
Friend at work has an extended family branch that are virulently anti-vax. His 24-year old step-nephew just got his first round of Pfizer after his grandma died of COVID. Kid’s mom told him she’s so disappointed that he bought in to the big-pharma lie. Others in the family including a LNP all told him they were proud of him for making an adult decision and ignoring his mom’s unhinged advice. America, fuck yeah!


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

Belgian man arrested after trying to get vaccinated against COVID-19 for the 9th time on behalf of other people


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Belgian man arrested after trying to get vaccinated against COVID-19 for the 9th time on behalf of other people


That mean that there are 7 idiots out there who are going to become one of those 'breakthrough' cases that trolls will use to try to own the libs?


----------



## printer (Dec 22, 2021)

*Air Force denies more than 2,100 COVID-19 vaccine religious exemption requests*
The Air Force has denied 2,130 requests for religious accommodations to the Pentagon’s COVID-19 vaccine mandate and has not approved any, the service announced Tuesday.

Air Force and Space Force commands received more than 10,000 requests from airmen and guardians across the active-duty, National Guard and Reserve hoping to avoid the coronavirus shot. 

More than 8,630 individuals are still awaiting the Air Force’s decision on their request, which is “individually reviewed by Religious Resolution Teams at the wing, garrison, major command and field command levels,” the service said in a statement announcing the data.

The teams, which are made up of chaplains, medical providers, judge advocates and other subject matter experts, “make recommendations on determining the least restrictive means possible to accommodate a sincerely held belief without putting mission accomplishment at risk.”

Thousands of religious accommodation requests to the vaccine have been denied across the military services since Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin in late August said the shot would be mandatory for all military personnel. 

The Navy on Wednesday said it has received 2,844 active-duty requests for religious accommodation for the vaccine mandate, none of which have been approved. 

The Marine Corps and Army, meanwhile, have received some 3,100 and 1,700 requests, respectively, according to The Associated Press.

The denials have caused frustration among service members and have even sparked a lawsuit by a group of Navy SEALs and sailors who claim the Defense Department has too high of standards for granting such exemptions.

A group of 47 Republican lawmakers have backed that case, currently being heard in a Texas federal court. 








Air Force denies more than 2,100 COVID-19 vaccine religious exemption requests


The Air Force has denied 2,130 requests for religious accommodations to the Pentagon’s COVID-19 vaccine mandate and has not approved any, the service announced Tuesday.Air Force and Space Force com…




thehill.com





"I belong to the cult of Trump.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 22, 2021)

If your religion forbids vaccine I would think dewormer would be another no, it's just another tRUmptard scam.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2021)

printer said:


> currently being heard in a Texas federal court.


well, at least we can be sure there will be a fair, unbiased decision reached by that august body...
administrative decisions made by the armed services should be outside the judicial system, you sign a contract to follow all lawful orders, not cry about it and take your superiors to court...what a bunch of fucking heroes....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> If your religion forbids vaccine I would think dewormer would be another no, it's just another tRUmptard scam.


i've been telling all the trumptards i know that the vaccine the military is working on is even worse than the one the government has, and that the antiviral pills are just the vaccine in pill form...they should keep on refusing to take any of that shit...disinformation works both ways....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 22, 2021)

Most of the military who refuse the vaccine are republicans, it's a good way to cleanse the forces of them and reduce their numbers somewhat. They take other vaccines and the only reason they don't take this one is that they bought into propaganda and that makes them unreliable, as well as vulnerable to illness.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 22, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Most of the military who refuse the vaccine are republicans, it's a good way to cleanse the forces of them and reduce their numbers somewhat. They take other vaccines and the only reason they don't take this one is that they bought into propaganda and that makes them unreliable, as well as vulnerable to illness.


that's my issue with them...they're refusing a direct order for political reasons. they have no reason to refuse the order, they take up to 17 different vaccines already depending on where they're being stationed (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK220954/ )...and seem to have no problem with any of them. if they feel comfortable refusing a direct order for political reasons, then i consider them entirely untrustworthy, and think they should be expelled with their refusal plainly listed as the reason for their expulsion.


----------



## canndo (Dec 22, 2021)

Religious reasons usually mean "they put aborted fetuses in there and God told me abortions will send me to hell"


I knew the cell line was old and decades removed from that aborted kidney but what I really never comprehended was the reasoning behind their use. Seems the cells are used to verify the safety of the drugs on alive fetuses in pregnant women.

So one fetus was used to safeguard millions of other fetuses... these religious objections ignore the fact that these cell lines are used with foods such as coffee creamer and bullion cubes and drugs such as:

Tylenol, Pepto Bismol, aspirin, Tums, Lipitor, Senokot, Motrin, ibuprofen, Maalox, Ex-Lax, Benadryl, Sudafed, albuterol, Preparation H, MMR vaccine, Claritin, Zoloft, Prilosec OTC, and azithromycin.

These religious objections should require a search of their pantries and bathrooms.


----------



## shimbob (Dec 22, 2021)

canndo said:


> ... fetus ... bullion cubes..


I knew there was a reason those are so tasty


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 23, 2021)

Got boosted at the drive through today. Amazing volunteer group standing in the bitter cold to do this. They are the hero’s in this shit storm!!!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 23, 2021)

shimbob said:


> I knew there was a reason those are so tasty


Beef stew will never be the same for me now !


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2021)

Another nut job commits suicide.










Michigan Diner Owner Who Defied Lockdown Dies of COVID-19 Complications


John Parney said he had to keep the diner running to pay medical bills for his wife, who was battling cancer.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 23, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Another nut job commits suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meet these kind of idiots everyday at work . They are old and immune compromised coming into a cancer center for treatment and proud to be unvaxxed. It turns me off completely and I have to ignore how pathetic they are and treat them well anyway. It sucks. They have like arrogant attitudes like they know better. I hate my job, they are pushing me to the limit and making me work alone with a very heavy patient load. I would love to quit .


----------



## printer (Dec 23, 2021)

*Trump pushes back on Candace Owens: 'People aren't dying when they take the vaccine'*
In a Wednesday episode of The “Daily Wire” podcast, Trump told Owens that he takes credit for the “incredible speed” of how the vaccines were developed during his time in office and his partnership with private pharmaceutical companies. 

“I came up with a vaccine, with three vaccines,” Trump told Owens. “All are very, very good. Came up with three of them in less than nine months. It was supposed to take five to 12 years.” 

Owens then said to Trump that more people died from the virus in 2021 than in 2020 even with the vaccine being administered to the public, taking a shot at President Biden. 

“Yet more people have died under COVID this year,” Owens told Trump. “By the way, under Joe Biden, than under you and more people took the vaccine this year. So people are questioning how—”

“Oh no, the vaccines work, but some people aren’t the ones. The ones who get very sick and go to the hospital are the ones that don’t take the vaccine. But it’s still their choice. And if you take the vaccine, you’re protected,” Trump told Owens. 

“Look, the results of the vaccine are very good, and if you do get it, it’s a very minor form,” Trump continued. “People aren’t dying when they take the vaccine.”








Trump pushes back on Candace Owens: ‘People aren’t dying when they take the vaccine’


Former President Trump in an interview with conservative media personality Candace Owens pushed back over her claims undermining the efficacy of COVID-19 vaccines.In a Tuesday episode of …




thehill.com





Trump figures he has to get his people to pull together on covid so after 2024 he is not hobbled like Biden.

“I came up with a vaccine, with three vaccines."

He probably should get the Nobel Prize, given the key to the world.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

Budley Doright said:


> Got boosted at the drive through today. Amazing volunteer group standing in the bitter cold to do this. They are the hero’s in this shit storm!!!!


At least you don't have to worry about the vaccine getting too warm.


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

printer said:


> *Trump pushes back on Candace Owens: 'People aren't dying when they take the vaccine'*
> In a Wednesday episode of The “Daily Wire” podcast, Trump told Owens that he takes credit for the “incredible speed” of how the vaccines were developed during his time in office and his partnership with private pharmaceutical companies.
> 
> “I came up with a vaccine, with three vaccines,” Trump told Owens. “All are very, very good. Came up with three of them in less than nine months. It was supposed to take five to 12 years.”
> ...


----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)

Two folks have died in the AT thru hiking community the last couple three weeks. A 2021 thru hiker and the father in law of a popular vlogger. This is too fucked up. The reason you watch hiking videos is to get away from the realities of the world.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474024520721866789


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 23, 2021)

New York has criminalized fake vaccine cards.


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2021)

This soldier's restraint is impressive.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 25, 2021)

3rd Florida cruise ship has outbreak, gee didn't se that coming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 25, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 3rd Florida cruise ship has outbreak, gee didn't se that coming.


just keep the motherfuckers on the boats, most of them have to be magats, just let em float till they die or test clean,


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2021)

LOL










Anti-Vaxx Podcaster Reportedly on Ventilator After ReAwaken America Event


Doug Kuzma was placed on a ventilator early Christmas morning, according to posts from Frog News Network, where he hosts a show.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 26, 2021)

Boosted and proud !


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 26, 2021)

printer said:


> “I came up with a vaccine, with three vaccines."
> 
> He probably should get the Nobel Prize, given the key to the world.



Remember that time a president got nominated for the Nobel two weeks in to office, then awarded it 8 months in to office? Not really a high standard - they give those out like library cards.

If we’re thanking those behind the vaccine they should probably at least get new cars, or a discounted rate on their taxes for a year, err wait….


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Remember that time a president got nominated for the Nobel two weeks in to office, then awarded it 8 months in to office? Not really a high standard - they give those out like library cards.
> 
> If we’re thanking those behind the vaccine they should probably at least get new cars, or a discounted rate on their taxes for a year, err wait….


Yeah 
plus he wore a tan suit...amirite?


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Yeah
> plus he wore a tan suit...amirite?


tan suits are fine by me. Anyone who says the man can’t dress is just hating.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> tan suits are fine by me. Anyone who says the man can’t dress is just hating.


The cult speak was quite contrary at the time


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks primetime for covid and if he makes it, he's fucked, I doubt he will though. Oh well, one less republican voter come November... Nothing like dying to own the libs I suppose.

Delta and Omicron love those large close, maskless gatherings of screaming unvaxxed idiots, I expect we will see quite a few more like this guy by spring. Many of these rightwing, true believer amateur propagandists, are middle aged or seniors and most are in poor health. The con artists are vaxxed, I'll bet Alex Jones is vaxxed and boosted, just like Tucker and the rest.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> The cult speak was quite contrary at the time


Wasn’t Peter King the one who said it was “controversial?”

I can’t take him serious


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 26, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Wasn’t Peter King the one who said it was “controversial?”
> 
> I can’t take him serious


I laugh every time i think of the "freedom Caucus " changing branding cause we all knew the Teabagger Monicker fit so well


----------



## injinji (Dec 26, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> I laugh every time i think of the "freedom Caucus " changing branding cause we all knew the Teabagger Monicker fit so well


With any luck, the Freedom Caucus will free up some seats for the blue team just like the TeaBaggers did. The crazies will win the primary, but lose in the general.


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 26, 2021)

Ran to the grocery store this morning, lots of mask less morons in the store, some with young children and infants, even saw a mask less late term pregnant woman.


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 26, 2021)

Fewer Trump Chumps by Election time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 26, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Ran to the grocery store this morning, lots of mask less morons in the store, some with young children and infants, even saw a mask less late term pregnant woman.


just don't care anymore...i'm hoping that omicron turns out much deadlier than they thought, to the unvaccinated...i don't want the innocent to suffer, but i welcome anything that kills magats like raid kills roaches


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 26, 2021)

GoatSoup said:


> Fewer Trump Chumps by Election time.


Like that fat fuck, Doug Kuzma, the Right wing podcast nutcase.

*Right-Wing Podcaster Reportedly On Ventilator For COVID After Attending Rally*
Doug Kuzma posed with supplies of ivermectin, which the FDA and CDC have warned against using to treat COVID-19. He attended some Texas event with the my pillow guy and Alex Jones. Lmao, Alex Jones wife tried to kill him the other day. Hopefully the my pillow guy will have a vent shoved down his throat soon and Alex Jones as well.
Amazing how these clowns make a name for themselves and people believe their stupid bullshit.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Like that fat fuck, Doug Kuzma, the Right wing podcast nutcase.
> 
> *Right-Wing Podcaster Reportedly On Ventilator For COVID After Attending Rally*
> Doug Kuzma posed with supplies of ivermectin, which the FDA and CDC have warned against using to treat COVID-19. He attended some Texas event with the my pillow guy and Alex Jones. Lmao, Alex Jones wife tried to kill him the other day. Hopefully the my pillow guy will have a vent shoved down his throat soon and Alex Jones as well.
> Amazing how these clowns make a name for themselves and people believe their stupid bullshit.


If she's gonna divorce Alex, he soon won't have a pot to piss in after the Sandy Hook Lawsuit and his coming legal issues. I think all those clowns are vaxxed and boosted, they are con artists and that shit is for suckers. Just the true believers are going down, everybody at Foxnews is mandatorily vaxxed. I don't think Jones or Lindell would survive a covid infection unvaxxed, they will sure as shit get it if they are not and maybe even if they are.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 26, 2021)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> If she's gonna divorce Alex, he soon won't have a pot to piss in after the Sandy Hook Lawsuit and his coming legal issues. I think all those clowns are vaxxed and boosted, they are con artists and that shit is for suckers. Just the true believers are going down, everybody at Foxnews is mandatorily vaxxed. I don't think Jones or Lindell would survive a covid infection unvaxxed, they will sure as shit get it if they are not and maybe even if they are.


Lindell should be fine. His lungs are like iron from all that crack he used to smoke and thus should be immune to the ravages of COVID. Powerful lungs, strong and powerful. The strongest and most powerful lungs anyone has ever seen. 
Seriously though, Lindell is an ass-clown. How that guy ever became part of Trump’s COVID briefings defies all logic.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 26, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Lindell should be fine. His lungs are like iron from all that crack he used to smoke and thus should be immune to the ravages of COVID. Powerful lungs, strong and powerful. The strongest and most powerful lungs anyone has ever seen.
> Seriously though, Lindell is an ass-clown. How that guy ever became part of Trump’s COVID briefings defies all logic.


Because Trump is an ass-clown...


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 27, 2021)

2 Pfizer vaccines with J&J booster, this was the option I went with, twice the T cell level vs 3 Pfizer.






__





J&J booster effective for Pfizer vaccine recipients, study shows


People who received two doses of Pfizer's COVID-19 vaccine might get the same increase in immunity from a Johnson & Johnson booster dose as one from Pfizer, according to a small study published Dec. 5 in the preprint server MedRxiv.




www.beckershospitalreview.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 27, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> 2 Pfizer vaccines with J&J booster, this was the option I went with, twice the T cell level vs 3 Pfizer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m still of the mind my two Johnson and Johnson doses spaced three months apart will provided longer term effectiveness than the mRNA route. Time will tell


----------



## Old Grower Dude (Dec 27, 2021)

Vaccinated and getting the booster in a week. I also get the yearly flu vaccine. IN other words I am not stupid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Dec 28, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5055401


The next ivermectin? They could do worse than a shot of cough syrup and a glass of milk!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://scitechdaily.com/two-common-over-the-counter-compounds-reduce-covid-19-virus-replication-by-99-in-early-testing/


----------



## captainmorgan (Dec 29, 2021)

Dutch economist Robin Fransman, the founder of an anti-lockdown group who refused to get vaccinated because coronavirus poses a "minimal risk," has died of COVID-19. He was 53


----------



## printer (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Dutch economist Robin Fransman, the founder of an anti-lockdown group who refused to get vaccinated because coronavirus poses a "minimal risk," has died of COVID-19. He was 53


In his defense I would like to say his real strong point was economics, not medicine.

See, the phrase is not true, "If you can not say anything nice about someone it is better to say nothing at all". You can always say something nice about a piece of trash. If you really want to.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 29, 2021)

captainmorgan said:


> Dutch economist Robin Fransman, the founder of an anti-lockdown group who refused to get vaccinated because coronavirus poses a "minimal risk," has died of COVID-19. He was 53


Thoughts and prayers


----------



## PeatPhreak (Dec 29, 2021)

I've had three doses of Moderna. My cock grew an inch and half since then. Serious. (That's 3.81cm for the Hosers and other users of metric). Highly recommended.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> I've had three doses of Moderna. My cock grew an inch and half since then. Serious. (That's 3.81cm for the Hosers and other users of metric). Highly recommended.


my Pfizer Pfallus is yuuuuge.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Dec 29, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> I've had three doses of Moderna. My cock grew an inch and half since then. Serious. (That's 3.81cm for the Hosers and other users of metric). Highly recommended.


Was that a girth gain or a length gain?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Dec 29, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> I've had three doses of Moderna. My cock grew an inch and half since then. Serious. (That's 3.81cm for the Hosers and other users of metric). Highly recommended.


Wait, what? It can make your unit bigger too? I thought it only could affect Nicky Minaj’ cousin’s testicles… I’m gonna have to do some more research before I jump into this vax thing I guess.


----------



## CatHedral (Dec 29, 2021)

CunningCanuk said:


> Was that a girth gain or a length gain?


This can all be answered by the Ramalingam Penicity Index. Let’s see some hard numbers.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 29, 2021)

PeatPhreak said:


> I've had three doses of Moderna. My cock grew an inch and half since then. Serious. (That's 3.81cm for the Hosers and other users of metric). Highly recommended.


FFS see I only got 2 moderna and only gained 1” . I’ll be sure to insist on Moderna for the 2nd booster. I’m thinking base of scrotum for most effectiveness. Also thank you for being culturally sensitive re the conversion.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 9, 2022)

Quebec, Canada just banned the unvaccinated from buying alcohol.

LOL, there will be lines to get vaccinated tomorrow.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Quebec, Canada just banned the unvaccinated from buying alcohol.
> 
> LOL, there will be lines to get vaccinated tomorrow.


And from dispensaries as well I heard and yes I also heard it was driving up rates .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> And from dispensaries as well I heard and yes I also heard it was driving up rates .


Yep, when the ban went into effect the vaccination rate went from 1500/day to 6000 a 4X increase! Vaccine resistance in Canada is primarily a problem of the young 18 to 35 year old's for the most part.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 9, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Quebec, Canada just banned the unvaccinated from buying alcohol.
> 
> LOL, there will be lines to get vaccinated tomorrow.


Vaccination rates actually quadrupled. 









First-dose vaccinations quadruple in Quebec ahead of restrictions at liquor and cannabis stores


The number of appointments for the first dose of a COVID-19 vaccine has risen sharply this week in Quebec.




montreal.ctvnews.ca


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 9, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Vaccination rates actually quadrupled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose they could ban cigarettes too and POV would be required to buy them! Another wave of vaccinations... I mean covid is bad for your lungs and they would be risking other customers at the store when they bought them.  

Yes I'm a dirty bastard when dealing with these idiots!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 9, 2022)

Our 13-year old got boosted with Pfizer Friday evening. He was pretty tired yesterday and spiked a temp, but came through fine. He also had a swollen and sore lymph node under his arm this time but that is another known side effect. He’s fine tonight. 
Didn’t ask him if his nuts got any bigger. He probably would have told me if they had though, he’s at an age where he talks about his nuts all the time.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 9, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Our 13-year old got boosted with Pfizer Friday evening. He was pretty tired yesterday and spiked a temp, but came through fine. He also had a swollen and sore lymph node under his arm this time but that is another known side effect. He’s fine tonight.
> Didn’t ask him if his nuts got any bigger. He probably would have told me if they had though, he’s at an age where he talks about his nuts all the time.


I’m not laughing at his side effects FYI, just his nut obsession . It was a weird and wonderful period in a young man’s life LOL.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2022)

Serbear said:


> Never. I'm not taking the Trump vaccine.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Same boat with the constant talk of nuts, getting hit in the nuts, etc talk from my kid. I don't remember being that age, but I would assume "Wolfmans got nards" stuck with me and I was similar. 

The "ow my balls" skit/show from Idiocracy was a big hit. Same with any story I can recall about someone getting hit in the junk. 

In 5th grade some girl kicked this kid in the balls and he had to go to the hospital...he went on to rob a bank in 8th grade or freshman year. It's the greatest story I have told.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

I'd rather have another booster.










Anti-Vax Leader to Followers: Drink Your Pee to Fight COVID


Christopher Key’s crowd doesn’t seem sold on the idea.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Same boat with the constant talk of nuts, getting hit in the nuts, etc talk from my kid. I don't remember being that age, but I would assume "Wolfmans got nards" stuck with me and I was similar.
> 
> The "ow my balls" skit/show from Idiocracy was a big hit. Same with any story I can recall about someone getting hit in the junk.
> 
> In 5th grade some girl kicked this kid in the balls and he had to go to the hospital...he went on to rob a bank in 8th grade or freshman year. It's the greatest story I have told.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Serbear said:


> Never. I'm not taking the Trump vaccine.


ok...i don't care...i doubt many people do anymore...we're all vaccinated, we have the best protection possible, if you want to freeball it, grab your kilt and go to town


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Serbear said:


> Never. I'm not taking the Trump vaccine.


Same. I got the Victory Vax and now the Biden Boost.


----------



## Smokesteve (Jan 10, 2022)

So did everyone get the same brand booster as their original vax? Any how were your reactions to the booster compared to the double original. I'm up soon for the booster and just curious. Thanks


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> So did everyone get the same brand booster as their original vax? Any how were your reactions to the booster compared to the double original. I'm up soon for the booster and just curious. Thanks


Same, Pfizer. I got the flu vax at the same time as my booster. Coupla days of sore arm and mild aches and fever. But from which one?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 10, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> So did everyone get the same brand booster as their original vax? Any how were your reactions to the booster compared to the double original. I'm up soon for the booster and just curious. Thanks


All 3 of my shots were Pfizer. Every shot gave me extra energy. Left arm had a bit of discomfort every time, but black fly bites are worse.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

I did Moderna all around (booster may have been Pfizer, but I think I stayed with moderna), like CatHedral I got the flu shot at the same time. Don't do that unless you have a few days, I felt kinda crappy for a day or two and had the sore arm, couldn't say which one did it. No bigs really, not much different than getting the flu shot.

Edit: well my dong did grow like 3 inches, so you know, get on it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> So did everyone get the same brand booster as their original vax? Any how were your reactions to the booster compared to the double original. I'm up soon for the booster and just curious. Thanks


i had 3 doses of moderna, the first and third were nothing, the second one made me feel bad for a day, arm was sore for a couple of days


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> I did Moderna all around (booster may have been Pfizer, but I think I stayed with moderna), like CatHedral I got the flu shot at the same time. Don't do that unless you have a few days, I felt kinda crappy for a day or two and had the sore arm, couldn't say which one did it. No bigs really, not much different than getting the flu shot.
> 
> Edit: well my dong did grow like 3 inches, so you know, get on it.


I have to tie mine in a half hitch now to keep the helmet from getting chafed by my knees when I walk.
This time of the year the toilet water is cold, and deep.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Tripods all around!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> So did everyone get the same brand booster as their original vax? Any how were your reactions to the booster compared to the double original. I'm up soon for the booster and just curious. Thanks


Three Pfizer doses for me. First and third were pretty uneventful, 2nd made me feel chilled and fatigued the next day for 6 or so hours. Had the third with the flu shot at the same time. Both arms were sore but that was about it.
Wife had two modernas and a Pfizer booster. 2nd moderna was rough for her, she felt flu like for about a day. Pfizer booster she was very tired the next day and napped for 6 hours, which is very unlike her but she didn’t feel like shit. 
Kids were both three doses of Pfizer. They both spiked a mild temp after booster dose and were tired for about a day. One had some lymph node pain/swelling under the injection arm.


----------



## Mancman1964 (Jan 10, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


You just keep believing that bullshit, lot's of vaxxed people like on foxnews are spreading the same shit for fun and profit. If you kill off or fuck enough of yourselves the problem will be solved. 60% of the unvaxxed are republicans and just 17% are democrats, who's doing the dying?

It never killed an animals in testing or injured very many. It is obvious that you are ignorant of even basic science and are a victim, or purveyor of disinformation. You recently joined and are quickly into politics on a pot forum and probably a sock. Most socks are republicans, all are liars and many are members with regular accounts, but are afraid to debate under their own account, they are in an indefensible position, both on Trump, the insurrection and vaccines.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


Can you link to an article in the academic press confirming this?


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

I have changed my view and think anyone that doesn't want it shouldn't take it. They need to respect the rights of other people and businesses not wanting to be around them, beyond that though I don't care. Yall do you.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


The “it” you were referring to was the vaccine for SARS 1 and the animals were ferrets. Not SARS cov2.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


you reek of sweaty sock...you're stupid if you believe one word you just typed, not one word was even close to correct...who got banned recently?


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


That's not true, obviously. It looks as though you;ve been reading Dr. Mercola's BS. BTW, Mercola was banned from YouTube for his misinformation & he sells products online.

The vaccine was developed using the same technology that gave us drugs for HIV. It is the future of medicine due to it's advantages in delivering to small cells. There has been 40 years of study.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> That's not true, obviously. It looks as though you;ve been reading Dr. Mercola's BS. BTW, Mercola was banned from YouTube for his misinformation & he sells products online.
> 
> The vaccine was developed using the same technology that gave us drugs for HIV. It is the future of medicine due to it's advantages in delivering to small cells. There has been 40 years of study.


A classic case of people vetting the “news” for what they want to hear.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

Stupid is as stupid does.










Another QAnon anti-vaxxer has died of COVID-19. Even from her hospital bed, she swore it was a hoax


Cirsten Weldon was a right-wing social media darling of sorts, at least in the QAnon wing of the field. Her MAGA posts, anti-vaxx rhetoric, and willingness to embrace wild and fantastic conspiracy theories gained her tens of thousands of followers....




www.dailykos.com


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

Smokesteve said:


> So did everyone get the same brand booster as their original vax? Any how were your reactions to the booster compared to the double original. I'm up soon for the booster and just curious. Thanks


I got all 3 Moderna, outside of a sore arm for a couple days nothing really happened to me. Wife got all 3 Pfizer, the first one laid her out for a few days, but nothing on the last 2.



Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


That right there?

It would get you banned on most major social media sites if you continued to post that deadly lie. They would give you a few warnings first. I don't know what this forum's policy is regarding spreading false and deadly lies but that kind of post is the kind of thing that has gotten a lot of people, including Boebert banned on major social media sites. 

lulz, you are just like Boebert. Think about that for a moment.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

#showboebertyourdick


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> #showboebertyourdick


yeah...but what if she likes it?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I got all 3 Moderna, outside of a sore arm for a couple days nothing really happened to me. Wife got all 3 Pfizer, the first one laid her out for a few days, but nothing on the last 2.
> 
> View attachment 5064217


Mega ditto


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah...but what if she likes it?


She might marry you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> She might marry you


Only if his is bigger than Marjorie Taylor Greenes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only if his is bigger than Marjorie Taylor Greenes


i'm afraid to make that comparison....


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

HGCC said:


> She might marry you


Then he could ride a horse...


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just don't care anymore...i'm hoping that omicron turns out much deadlier than they thought, to the unvaccinated...i don't want the innocent to suffer, but i welcome anything that kills magats like raid kills roaches


I thinks it's pretty fucked up to be so hateful towards people, especially when the reason of hate is their vaccination status.
and not really relevant even from your point of view, since vaccines appears to be less effective against omicron.

Sadly for you omicron is even less harmful than others were, and we're going to the end of the pandemic as new variants will be less and less harmful, just as any global pandemic we went through. There was no vaccine for black plague and spanish flu, still it ended by itself.

I think vaccination against covid should be an individual choice, to protect yourself from severe forms if you need to, and still while knowing it's not a magical treatment that would work 100%.
It's NOT a tool to stop the spreading, vaccinated people can get and spread as much as non-vaccinated people. Even if it's a bit less, still not an useful tool to stop transmission, and certainly not a reason to restrict individual liberties and segregate millions of people.
All beside that is political and business decisions.
Young people in good health have absolutely zero reason to be vaccinated. Vaccination for children is just a shame for all of us.
In France, since 2020, 3kids under 18 died directly from covid, all had big health issues before being infected. On millions of infected kids, 3 died and it's a reason to force these millions of kids to get vaccinated ? Absolute nonsense, just like a vast majority ofthe restricion and obligation laws they did.

Just to say, no i'm not vaccinated since i'm young, in good health, and definitely not in need to protect myself from covid, just as a majority of people.
I totally respect vaccinated people since it's their individual choice, and i'm still saddened and a bit angry when other people don't respect my choice on completeley false accusations.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 10, 2022)

GET VACCINATED!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

shimbob said:


> View attachment 5064405
> GET VACCINATED!


Age (edit sorry saw it, but yes it just confirms what i say..) and health status is missing and makes it pretty irrelevant to call to massive vaccination.. again, yes, people who might get severe forms should definitely be vaccinated, but not all the population.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> I thinks it's pretty fucked up to be so hateful towards people, especially when the reason of hate is their vaccination status.
> and not really relevant even from your point of view, since vaccines appears to be less effective against omicron.
> 
> Sadly for you omicron is even less harmful than others were, and we're going to the end of the pandemic as new variants will be less and less harmful, just as any global pandemic we went through. There was no vaccine for black plague and spanish flu, still it ended by itself.
> ...


The thing I think you are missing is that the vaccine is what is keeping our hospitals form being completely overwhelmed, and the more people pretend like they are (insert whatever crazy shit they convinced themselves of by listening to snake oil sales people instead of getting the extremely safe and highly effective vaccine) and not get vaccinated, the more people who are 2000%+ more likely to end up in the hospital due to the virus.

And you don't have a crystal ball to know how the virus is going to mutate in the future. And are wrong to confuse 'stopping transmission' with 'slowing transmission' You are spouting nonsense.

But it doesn't matter, you are so confident in your self delusion that I don't expect you to have a epiphany because of some random person responding to the bat shit crazy stuff you posted online.



Mancman1964 said:


> U lot make me laugh so naive I listen to real doctors like Dr luc Montagnier Nobel peace prize winner in virology and dr Robert Malone inventor of mRNA technology both say its deadly and toxic to humans and destroys your natural immunity, hence why over 2,000 have died within 48hrs of jab and 1.4 million vax injured not my statistics but UK Governments . And all those pro vaxers saying oh my jab did nothing to me just shows how stupid u r as 70% get a saline placebo and 30% get the actual clot shot . You really should have done your research and not through big pharma paid Google.


Nice propaganda. It is almost like you believe it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Age and health status is missing and makes it pretty irrelevant to call to massive vaccination.. again, yes, people who might get severe forms should definitely be vaccinated, but not all the population.


No. You have it backward. People who might get complications should be exempt, but the other 99+%, mandate their dumb bottoms.

The point of a vaccine is to break the transmission chain. Like cadmium in a reactor. This means that civic duty supersedes bad interpretations of civil liberty.

Since so many millions have swallowed the Qrap that “vaccine dangerous!”, public safety demands stepping up disincentives. I suggest that only the unvaxed with a documented and legitimate reason (i. e. not religion) may use insurance for hospitalization for Covid.

If you won’t vaccinate for political reasons, then please have the good grace to die at home, alone, should you fall ill. It’s the patriotic thing to do, despite the fascists’ effort to appropriate that word. Leave the services to the good citizens.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> U lot make me laugh so naive I listen to real doctors like Dr luc Montagnier Nobel peace prize winner in virology and dr Robert Malone inventor of mRNA technology both say its deadly and toxic to humans and destroys your natural immunity, hence why over 2,000 have died within 48hrs of jab and 1.4 million vax injured not my statistics but UK Governments . And all those pro vaxers saying oh my jab did nothing to me just shows how stupid u r as 70% get a saline placebo and 30% get the actual clot shot . You really should have done your research and not through big pharma paid Google.


Montagnier is a proven woo merchant.


----------



## Mancman1964 (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Montagnier is a proven woo merchant.


Yeah and a Nobel peace prize winner in virology you just keep on listening to the BBC and CNN fake science globalist propaganda


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Yeah and a Nobel peace prize winner in virology you just keep on listening to the BBC and CNN fake science globalist propaganda


Well that didn’t take ya long for to find the political section 
May I inquire who’s sock are you 
Oh and WELCOME back to RIU


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Yeah and a Nobel peace prize winner in virology you just keep on listening to the BBC and CNN fake science globalist propaganda


_argumentum ad verecundiam_


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> The thing I think you are missing is that the vaccine is what is keeping our hospitals form being completely overwhelmed, and the more people pretend like they are (insert whatever crazy shit they convinced themselves of by listening to snake oil sales people instead of getting the extremely safe and highly effective vaccine) and not get vaccinated, the more people who are 2000%+ more likely to end up in the hospital due to the virus.
> 
> And you don't have a crystal ball to know how the virus is going to mutate in the future. And are wrong to confuse 'stopping transmission' with 'slowing transmission' You are spouting nonsense.
> 
> ...



First hopsitals are definitely not close to be completely overwhelmed, in France they're in the exact same occupation as every year in the same period for decades. and second prove your assumption please, how can you assume such a thing since vaccine don't prevent infection and transmission ?
Just watch what kind of people get to the hospital and die, almost all of them are old with bad health, part of population threatened by severe forms and death is a crushing minority.
The "2000%" yes if you are +75 years od with health issues, so a small minority of population, not everyone has 2000% chances more to have serious issues without being vaccinated...
And last thing, health professionals are on strike every year against lack of money and staff, french government removed THOUSANDS of bed since the beginning of the pandemic, and it it would be the fault of non vaccinated people if hospital may be overwhelmed ?Non vaccinated people are justscapegoats that prevents all the attention to be on the miserable governement actions during the pandemic.

Idon't have a crystal ball but i know what already happened in the past, and tends to bealmost every time. Delta was harmless than original, omicron is harmless than delta. Considering this and what we know from science and past experience, yes, without having a crystal ball to read future, we can assume it should definitely move to something even less and less harmful.

Not a thing i said is crazy, you can make me sound like a fool to avoid realizing you're the believer. SCIENCE says definitely not every one is threatened by covid, SCIENCE definitely says not every one should be vaccinated to stop the spreading.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Is “globalist” a code word for “not one of us fascists”?


----------



## Mancman1964 (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well that didn’t take ya long for to find the political section
> May I inquire who’s sock are you
> Oh and WELCOME back to RIU


Wtf u on about


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Wtf u on about


The fact that you sound like yet another cookie-cutter myrmidon of the marigold Mussolini.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No. You have it backward. People who might get complications should be exempt, but the other 99+%, mandate their dumb bottoms.
> 
> The point of a vaccine is to break the transmission chain. Like cadmium in a reactor. This means that civic duty supersedes bad interpretations of civil liberty.
> 
> ...



You're missing the whole point of health and medecine. You don't choose who you're healing based on their beliefs or vaccination status.
And you're exagerating the dangerosity and breadth of the pandemic. I certainly won't die from covid, and if i develop a severe form i would be part of a super tiny minority of people from my age and health status to get one and that might die from it. As much as an usual flu, people from my age and in good health should die from it, but they certainly won't vaccine themselve every six months though.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> You're missing the whole point of health and medecine. You don't choose who you're healing based on their beliefs or vaccination status.
> And you're exagerating the dangerosity and breadth of the pandemic. I certainly won't die from covid, and if i develop a severe form i would be part of a super tiny minority of people from my age and health status to get one and that might die from it. As much as an usual flu, people from my age and in good health should die from it, but they certainly won't vaccine themselve every six months though.


You are comprehensively incorrect.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Ok I will tell that to my uncle oh no I cant he died 4 days after the toxic jab ,ok I will ask my father if this is an example of _argumentum ad verecundiam oh no I cant blood clot on his brain 48hrs after booster . All Experimental genetherapy operating system injection junkies are simply under hypnosis and literally took Bill Gates depopulation soup hook line and sinker coerced lied to by media and Goverments around the world and all planned for you . Goodluck _


_Argumentum ad _please get help


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Vous vous trompez complètement.
> [/DEVIS]
> 
> No i'm not.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Pardon mais vous avez tort tout à fait.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 10, 2022)

I blame tRUMP
HE LIED FROM THE VERY BEGINNING
and his cult ate it up
Now they refuse to admit it


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Pardon mais vous avez tort tout à fait.


And still, there's not the health status of dead people before infection, that would reduce even more the part of the population threatened by death.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> And still, there's not the health status of dead people before infection, that would reduce even more the part of the population thretened by death.


I believe the health status of dead people is left as an exercise to the reader.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Ok I will tell that to my uncle oh no I cant he died 4 days after the toxic jab ,ok I will ask my father if this is an example of _argumentum ad verecundiam oh no I cant blood clot on his brain 48hrs after booster . All Experimental genetherapy operating system injection junkies are simply under hypnosis and literally took Bill Gates depopulation soup hook line and sinker coerced lied to by media and Goverments around the world and all planned for you . Goodluck _


Bullshit.

Piece of shit liar.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 10, 2022)

Are fleas really that fit? I thought they were just blood sucking parasites...


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I believe the health status of dead people is left as an exercise to the reader.


Just be honest and stop your childish answers. Health status of dead people BEFORE INFECTION. Age is the first factor, health is the second. +50 with health issues and 30 yo with good health have NOT the same need of vaccine. knowing what science and experience says, you're wrong and i'm right.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Im 58 years old fit as a flea unvaxed pureblood yet all my vaxed friends have had the Fauci flu .guess what I have not had a sniffle. Natural immunity for me thankyou .
> You take your experimental juice and fade away as planned for you by the big pharma globalists .you are the carbon they want to eliminate.


Globalists! Son, (I was running around while you were still a twinkle in your daddy’s eye) your head is full of snakes. The fact that you’re here trying to push your Final Solution means you are carrying water for Vladimir Putin. Traitriotism comes no more direct.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Are fleas really that fit? I thought they were just blood sucking parasites...


It’s more where they will fit.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Covid 19 deaths lol ,its never even been isolated in the laboratory ffs no such thing they were murdered by midazolam ,D,N.R and rendesivere . For such a pandemic (plandemic) *how do you explain that not one person has died at home from covid *.they all died in hospital MURDERED


By that being plain dishonest bullshit?
Cite your source.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> _Argumentum ad _please get help


Delusional, see how our little object lesson here filters and distorts reality at the doorways of perception, along with filtering his media environment and confirmation bias. We see how conditioned feelings trigger emotions that thinking is used to rationalize, or what passes for thinking. A lot of this including the racism and tribalism is instinctively driven, hatred and anger narrow the focus. His propaganda sources engage to enrage, then feed him their narrative that he repeats, they create and incite a false culture war between urban and rural people and magnify grievance and differences, create false crises to incite fear and hatred of the other in the mark. Create as much social stress, crime and division as you can and lot's of guns work well for this, fanatically oppose any attempts at gun control. Guns are symbols of the tribe and the white man's power and can arm domestic terrorists, known as militias, and lone wolf loonies. Guns are a keystone in the culture wars, along with abortion to get the racist pseudo Christians cover and to keep women in their place.

Alas delusion is normal, but this level of self delusion is pathological, meaning he fucks himself and others and engages in antisocial and racist speech and behavior.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 10, 2022)

Vaccine-sceptic French lawmaker dies after contracting Covid-19


French lawmaker Jose Evrard had expressed support on social media for protesters against Covid-19 curbs and health measures.




indianexpress.com




Zut alors, sacreblue!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Covid 19 deaths lol ,its never even been isolated in the laboratory ffs no such thing they were murdered by midazolam ,D,N.R and rendesivere . For such a pandemic (plandemic) how do you explain that not one person has died at home from covid .they all died in hospital MURDERED


wow, you really drink the fake news kool aid dont you? Drinking your own urine is the new covid wonder drug, you should try it!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Typical response from a pussy lovin communist/Marxist. Where on the other hand I have no political allegiances but actually know the difference between right and wrong ,Good and evil something you are obviously lacking .


Actually, I am not in favor of nationalizing the means of production.

But by calling a centrist a Marxist you betray your hard right loyalty.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> By that being plain dishonest bullshit?
> Cite your source.


He just cited the source, that super accurate hard hitting documentary Plandemic. You know, the one that was spammed on all the good social media feeds back in 2020. Accurate and fair propaganda at its finest.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He just cited the source, that super accurate hard hitting documentary Plandemic. You know, the one that was spammed on all the good social media feeds back in 2020. Accurate and fair propaganda at its finest.


I’m gonna just bury my head in My Pillow.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Just be honest and stop your childish answers. Health status of dead people BEFORE INFECTION. Age is the first factor, health is the second. +50 with health issues and 30 yo with good health have NOT the same need of vaccine. knowing what science and experience says, you're wrong and i'm right.











Early Data Hints at Omicron’s Potential Toll Across America


In the cities that were among the first to experience rapid rises in Covid cases due to Omicron, serious outcomes including I.C.U. stays and deaths are following case curves upward.



www.nytimes.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I blame tRUMP
> HE LIED FROM THE VERY BEGINNING
> and his cult ate it up
> Now they refuse to admit it


There is something in the human psyche that makes many who realized they’ve screwed up

do their best to conceal it and double down. Vegas got rich on that. The troll farms are working it like a ten-pound fish on a two-pound line.


----------



## Mancman1964 (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’m gonna just bury my head in My Pillow.


And suffocate yourself ?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Yeah get off your arse and do some real research, try the U.S.A patent office where u will find your snake oil listed as "experimental genetherapy operating system " it's not even a vaccine never was never will be ,just shows how thick ur .


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Yeah get off your arse and do some real research, try the U.S.A patent office where u will find your snake oil listed as "experimental genetherapy operating system " it's not even a vaccine never was never will be ,just shows how thick ur .


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 10, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I’m gonna just bury my head in My Pillow.


I’ve never been a big fan of coke, but I bet freebasing it and staying up for a few days straight with Lindell back in the day would have been life changing. Probably we would have read the Bible together between roasting more rocks.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I’ve never been a big fan of coke, but I bet freebasing it and staying up for a few days straight with Lindell back in the day would have been life changing. Probably we would have read the Bible together between roasting more rocks.


Backwards! Like the Beatles album!!


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Early Data Hints at Omicron’s Potential Toll Across America
> 
> 
> In the cities that were among the first to experience rapid rises in Covid cases due to Omicron, serious outcomes including I.C.U. stays and deaths are following case curves upward.
> ...


Yes, and ? Age and health status of hospitalized people ? on what part of the entire population ? 



Never said vaccine couldn't be helpful for people threatened by severe forms and death, just said not every one needs vaccine and it should be an individual choice based on your age and health. And certainly not a reason to hate and segregate non vaccinated people.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> You really should have done your research and not through big pharma paid Google.


Where do you think they should look/research?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 10, 2022)

"If you’re drinking pee to cure Covid, urine a cult!"


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)

Right on, you guys shouldn't get it if you don't want. Your rights and all. You do need to come to the realization some of us are going to choose to not want to be around you if you do that. We probably aren't going to want to frequent businesses where you guys are at, so those businesses will need to make a choice on what customers they want.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> "If you’re drinking pee to cure Covid, urine a cult!"


It started out blad and will only get bladder.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> I thinks it's pretty fucked up to be so hateful towards people, especially when the reason of hate is their vaccination status.
> and not really relevant even from your point of view, since vaccines appears to be less effective against omicron.
> 
> Sadly for you omicron is even less harmful than others were, and we're going to the end of the pandemic as new variants will be less and less harmful, just as any global pandemic we went through. There was no vaccine for black plague and spanish flu, still it ended by itself.
> ...


i don't care what you think


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Yeah and a Nobel peace prize winner in virology you just keep on listening to the BBC and CNN fake science globalist propaganda


ok, i will, and you keep listening to the voices in your head...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> you can make me sound like a fool


i don't have to...you do it yourself very well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> you're exagerating the dangerosity


OMFG you don't want to exaggerate the dangerosity of the situation....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Ok I will tell that to my uncle oh no I cant he died 4 days after the toxic jab ,ok I will ask my father if this is an example of _argumentum ad verecundiam oh no I cant blood clot on his brain 48hrs after booster . All Experimental genetherapy operating system injection junkies are simply under hypnosis and literally took Bill Gates depopulation soup hook line and sinker coerced lied to by media and Goverments around the world and all planned for you . Goodluck _


i think you're a fucking liar now...there have been 28 people who got bloodclots from the vaccine, and 3 of them died...which of those three was your uncle?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't have to...you do it yourself very well


No i don't, you didn't respond to any points i made, just being offensive for nothing. As you said yes, you seemingly care more about being a jerk than facts and different points of views, vaccine or not it's absolutely childish and says a lot about you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Hospitals are loading up with Covid cases to the point where people with other conditions are dying due to staff or shortage of space in hospitals.

It's Covid that's causing the shortages. Doesn't matter what you believe. People are dying.

You guys are a death cult.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 10, 2022)

Found out today my mother-in-law's unvaccinated grandson in GA is not on a ventilator because his lungs have collapsed but is rather on a machine that oxygenates his blood


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hospitals are loading up with Covid cases to the point where people with other conditions are dying due to staff or shortage of space in hospitals.
> 
> It's Covid that's causing the shortages. Doesn't matter what you believe. People are dying.
> 
> You guys are a death cult.








US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map | CovidCareMap


US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map




www.covidcaremap.org




Not a single state near overwhelmed capacities. 
In France it's the same, explosion of positive pcr tests in late december but no serious impact on health system, no improved death rate.
Gov. has destroyed thousands of beds and thousands of health professionals have been forced to quit because of their vaccination status. Each year for decades, heatlh pro. are on strike for the lack of money and staff. This year is not different from other years and NO, non vaccinated people are not the reason why pandemic is still there. 
It's proven that vaccinated people still can spread and get the disease, and it's even more useless against omicron spreading. So useless that Israël is now changing his strategy and is now focusing on fragile people that are dying, a small part of population and certainly not young and healthy people, rather than the overall population. Which we all should have done for a long time now.


You are believing and falling in what looks like a cult way more than me.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map | CovidCareMap
> 
> 
> US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map
> ...


Britain is certainly changing its policy regarding public health advice. I think the pressure on the conservative gov will be too great to push forward with their mandate for nhs workers, I’m against forced vaccination on general principles


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

From professor Emma Thompson, infectious disease specialist:
“
With fellow scientists at the MRC-University of Glasgow Centre for Virus Research (CVR), I worked on a study that suggests such a vast shift in the structure of the spike is very likely to affect the protection we get from vaccines. We (and others) found that two doses of the AstraZeneca, Pfizer and Moderna vaccines were significantly less effective against Omicron than other variants. This might in part explain why it is more transmissible than some other variants, given all our licensed vaccines to date are based on raising immunity to the spike protein of the earliest variant of the virus that emerged in Wuhan in December 2019.”


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

The hyper-transmissible SARS-CoV-2 Omicron variant exhibits significant antigenic change, vaccine escape and a switch in cell entry mechanism

Abstract:

Vaccination-based exposure to spike protein derived from early SARS-CoV-2 sequences is the key public health strategy against COVID-19. Successive waves of SARS-CoV-2 infections have been characterised by the evolution of highly mutated variants that are more transmissible and that partially evade the adaptive immune response. Omicron is the fifth of these “Variants of Concern” (VOC) and is characterised by a step change in transmission capability, suggesting significant antigenic and biological change. It is characterised by 45 amino acid substitutions, including 30 changes in the spike protein relative to one of the earliest sequences, Wuhan-Hu-1, of which 15 occur in the receptor- binding domain, an area strongly associated with humoral immune evasion. In this study, we demonstrate both markedly decreased neutralisation in serology assays and real-world vaccine effectiveness in recipients of two doses of vaccine, with efficacy partially recovered by a third mRNA booster dose. We also show that immunity from natural infection (without vaccination) is more protective than two doses of vaccine but inferior to three doses. Finally, we demonstrate fundamental changes in the Omicron entry process in vitro, towards TMPRSS2-independent fusion, representing a major shift in the replication properties of SARS-CoV-2. Overall, these findings underlie rapid global transmission and may alter the clinical severity of disease associated with the Omicron variant.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> First hopsitals are definitely not close to be completely overwhelmed, in France they're in the exact same occupation as every year in the same period for decades. and second prove your assumption please, how can you assume such a thing since vaccine don't prevent infection and transmission ?
> Just watch what kind of people get to the hospital and die, almost all of them are old with bad health, part of population threatened by severe forms and death is a crushing minority.
> The "2000%" yes if you are +75 years od with health issues, so a small minority of population, not everyone has 2000% chances more to have serious issues without being vaccinated...
> And last thing, health professionals are on strike every year against lack of money and staff, french government removed THOUSANDS of bed since the beginning of the pandemic, and it it would be the fault of non vaccinated people if hospital may be overwhelmed ?Non vaccinated people are justscapegoats that prevents all the attention to be on the miserable governement actions during the pandemic.
> ...


The first bullshit sentence from you was enough to know you are either clueless or full of shit.

Hospitals workers are burnt out dealing with the idiots who refuse to get vaccinated because they got sucked into a propaganda bubble and think that they are not in need of getting the extremely safe and effective vaccine. They are running on skeleton crews and in need of every advantage they can get to get us all through this mess idiots spouting the same stupid shit you are pushing.

Skimmed the rest of your nonsense post as I wrote this, and there is no reason to respond to every stupid as shit thought you puked out, because it is the same shit different sock puppet troll.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

Remember that time that the government destroyed all those thousands of hospital beds back at the start of the pandemic? The fire could be seen for miles. Deep state officials were dancing around the fire like savages and laughing about all the future suffering they were going to cause and how they could blame it all on one party.
Oh wait, I’d don’t remember that happening either. Oh well, I’ll post it on Parler and Telegram anyway and it will get picked up by the Daily Caller and OAN.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

In North America hospitals are becoming overwhelmed and understaffed (temporarily). It appears to hospitalize fewer people than the other variants, but it is so contagious that the sheer number of cases, over the short term, is an issue for the healthcare system. Healthcare systems have been severely strained these past 2 years. So far hospitalizations are low, when compared to the sheer number of cases, however, this is mostly due to the immunity conferred by vaccination and boosting, real world data proves this. There are many more breakthrough infections, but having the immune system primed with vaccines and previous infection usually leads to milder cases of omicron. Virgins and the unvaxxed will be just as much at risk as with previous strains IMHO.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> In North America hospitals are becoming overwhelmed and understaffed (temporarily). It appears to hospitalize fewer people than the other variants, but it is so contagious that the sheer number of cases, over the short term, is an issue for the healthcare system. Healthcare systems have been severely strained these past 2 years. So far hospitalizations are low, when compared to the sheer number of cases, however, this is mostly due to the immunity conferred by vaccination and boosting, real world data proves this. There are many more breakthrough infections, but having the immune system primed with vaccines and previous infection usually leads to milder cases of omicron. Virgins and the unvaxxed will be just as much at risk as with previous strains IMHO.


In France, late december, we had the biggest testing since the beginning of the pandemic, the days when we started having lot of cases. Hospitalizations increased a bit also, but not following contamination rate, and being pretty much the same than previous years.
We never had more than 50% capacity used in hosptial during this time.
You're still missing the fact that not everyone is affected the same way and not every non vaccinated people will get the same reactions against covid infection.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

*COVID-19 Here to Stay, White House Needs to Pivot, Says Former Biden Adviser*





The highly contagious Omicron variant has pushed U.S. hospitalizations toward a record high. In anticipation of the appearance of more new variants, a group of doctors is calling for the Biden administration to adopt a “new normal” approach. Among these experts is a former member of President Biden’s transition COVID-19 advisory board, Dr. Ezekiel Emanuel, and he speaks with Walter Isaacson about the need to stop trying to eradicate the disease and to start learning to live with it. 

Originally aired on January 10, 2022.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> In France, late december, we had the biggest testing since the beginning of the pandemic, the days when we started having lot of cases. Hospitalizations increased a bit also, but not following contamination rate, and being pretty much the same than previous years.
> We never had more than 50% capacity used in hosptial during this time.
> You're still missing the fact that not everyone is affected the same way and not every non vaccinated people will get the same reactions against covid infection.


We hope hospitalization rates will be low with omicron 90% have been vaxxed in Canada and hospitalizations are low when compared to cases, but we never had the rates of previous infection like France and the USA and they have lower vaccination rates. Most of the people in the hospital are unvaxxed and almost all in the ICU and some are young. The idea here is to slow this down until everybody who wants to get vaxxed and boosted can and to save the hospitals that are temporarily down with staff shortages and lot's of covid patients. This wave will burn through by early spring or sooner, most of the unvaxxed will be dead or naturally immune, then they will just need to deal with breakthrough cases in the elderly and those with comorbidities. After that you will see government policy change significantly on covid. See the video above, this guy knows his stuff, has the government's ear and outlines the mistakes made and the improvements coming.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> No i don't, you didn't respond to any points i made, just being offensive for nothing. As you said yes, you seemingly care more about being a jerk than facts and different points of views, vaccine or not it's absolutely childish and says a lot about you.


you're fucking hilarious...you come in here spouting ridiculous discredited shit and act like you're fucking John the revelator...you ain't tellin anyone here a damn thing, we're all just looking at you like a yapping dog, hoping you shut up soon.
you bring talking points from disreputable websites, you misrepresent data in the links you do provide, and expect people to be polite to you? you're just another troll, and not even a good one


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Yes nice, nothing relevant to say so, i made some points proved them with facts datas etc but i'm still fulll of shit of course. Instead of you, that didn't said anything to prove any points, just barking nonsense without anything, yes you're right you're surely the wisest andthe most relevant.
> 
> View attachment 5064706
> View attachment 5064707
> ...


Yup just more spam pretending to not be Death cult noise from you. Doing shit like shifting from 'deaths' (while ignoring sicknesses) to 'spread' (instead of being hospitalzed with Covid illness) and any other statistically garbage talking point that you can confuse people with.

Hospitals are getting hammered and you are pretending like they are not. I will listen to the people who actually work in the medical fields that have worked for years to get the education that they need to be able to dedicate their lives to keep our society healthy and not just some random account pushing the same shit that the Death Cult trolls have been from the start.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're fucking hilarious...you come in here spouting ridiculous discredited shit and act like you're fucking John the revelator...you ain't tellin anyone here a damn thing, we're all just looking at you like a yapping dog, hoping you shut up soon.
> you bring talking points from disreputable websites, you misrepresent data in the links you do provide, and expect people to be polite to you? you're just another troll, and not even a good one


ok yes of course still not a single thing to support your point of view, and not a single thing to invalid what i said and proved.
Vaccines are not efficient to stop spreading, which implies vaccinated people keep spreading just as much as non vaccinated. even less with omicron, pfizer and Israël gov. admit it but they too also are surely yapping dogs talking shit.
Hospitals are not overwhelmed, and since covid doesnt threat seriously a lot of people these people should not be forced to vaccination. All FACTS, but keeping denying that and insulting me it fits you really well.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> You're still missing the fact that not everyone is affected the same way and not every non vaccinated people will get the same reactions against covid infection.


In Canada the vaccine resistant are in the 18 to 34 age range for the most part, we had relatively low infection rates in the previous waves because of public health policy. Omicron causes a lot of breakthrough infection among vulnerable people and some younger unvaxxed, however if people are over 40, it becomes an increasingly greater risk of a rough ride.

You are overlooking the fact that vaccinated people have milder cases of shorter duration and are less likely to infect others or end up in the hospital and this applies to all age groups and conditions. Also you are overlooking the fact that many people who don't end up in the hospital with covid are permanently injured, or have long covid and many of those hospitalized with it covid are maimed. Covid attacks many organs in the body the pancreas, the kidneys, the lungs, blood vessels and the brain. A large percentage of covid survivors have cognitive issues and diminished IQs. There are other bad things that can happen with covid than dying yourself, a loved one could die, or you can be injured and not be able to work, even lose your home.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

Go drink your piss.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Yup just more spam pretending to not be Death cult noise from you. Doing shit like shifting from 'deaths' (while ignoring sicknesses) to 'spread' (instead of being hospitalzed with Covid illness) and any other statistically garbage talking point that you can confuse people with.
> 
> Hospitals are getting hammered and you are pretending like they are not. I will listen to the people who actually work in the medical fields that have worked for years to get the education that they need to be able to dedicate their lives to keep our society healthy and not just some random account pushing the same shit that the Death Cult trolls have been from the start.


It's not confusing statistically garbage, its reality. You're the believer since you did'nt bring a single thing to support your points.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

Do you wash down your dewormer with the piss?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

I can't wait for you antivaxers to add a shit sandwich to your covid cure. Then you could put the dewormer on your shit sandwich and wash it down with a tall warm glass of urine all while having a UV light shoved up your ass.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I can't wait for you antivaxers to add a shit sandwich to your covid cure. Then you could put the dewormer on your shit sandwich and wash it down with a tall warm glass of urine all while having a UV light shoved up your ass.


mental age = 8


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

Several coworkers including my boss have had breakthrough COVID infections recently. Another coworker has two daughters who are nurses working in hospitals, both have reported that hospitalizations now are as high as they have been at any time in the pandemic. One is in Colorado, the other in Michigan.
One of them is asymptomatic, she tested because her husband has COVID. She was instructed to report to work anyway because the hospital is so busy and so short staffed. 
Anyone who says the current situation with strained hospital systems in the US is creation of the media is willfully delusional or willfully trying to spread a false narrative.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map | CovidCareMap
> 
> 
> US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map
> ...


a quote from the website you keep linking about hospital bed capacity 
"Note: Numbers are not reported in real time. Most are from 2018 reports or prior and may be incomplete or outdated. With your help, we are updating this data to show a more current view. Main data sources are Definitive Healthcare & Healthcare Cost Report Information System (HCRIS). "

so...any more compelling evidence i can trash as bullshit?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> mental age = 8


Your post makes your age obvious
No need to declare it


----------



## cindysid (Jan 11, 2022)

I've had both initial vaccines but haven't had the booster yet. Meanwhile I've had covid twice, once in July and again in October. I still have mild symptoms. Wondering if taking the booster is worth it, since I should already have a lot of antibodies built up. I'm 66 but in great health and good physical condition. No meds but the weed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

https://www.aha.org/statistics/fast-facts-us-hospitals

look down at the bottom of the page for a hospital bed map that's updated weekly, looks like most of the country is at 75% or more to me...


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a quote from the website you keep linking about hospital bed capacity
> "Note: Numbers are not reported in real time. Most are from 2018 reports or prior and may be incomplete or outdated. With your help, we are updating this data to show a more current view. Main data sources are Definitive Healthcare & Healthcare Cost Report Information System (HCRIS). "
> 
> so...any more compelling evidence i can trash as bullshit?


wow, finally you get a beginning of something that's not only insulting, congratulations !
Well yes indeed, i thought the article was updated, heres is one :








Coronavirus (COVID-19) Hospitalizations


On this page, we provide daily-updated data on hospitalizations and intensive care (ICU) admissions due to COVID-19. Our hospital & ICU data is collected from official sources and collated by Our World in Data. The complete list of country-by-country sources is available on GitHub.




ourworldindata.org




And yes USA and Canada have high and increasing hospital admission rate, but it doesn't invalid anything else i said. Beside that France has not such explosion of admissions and keep the same level as previous years. Vaccine is still not useful to prevent transmission and so not a reason to segregate non vaccinated people. You should still choose to protect yourself from severe forms with vaccine depending on your age and health.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Your post makes your age obvious
> No need to declare it


yes, it makes me obviously young and in good health since i'm not vaccinated.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> yes, it makes me obviously young and in good health since i'm not vaccinated.


And a super spreader


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> yes, it makes me obviously young and in good health since i'm not vaccinated.


oh, i thought it meant you were ignorant and misinformed, and suffering from the delusion that people call "immortal youth"...and "the arrognace of youth"....


----------



## shimbob (Jan 11, 2022)

Anti-vaxx bullshit can get halfway around the world before... - Lawyers, Guns & Money


One of the “respectable” winger anti-vaxx arguments is that COVID is no big deal unless you’re already in very poor health, making vaccination and other mitigation measures unnecessary for most people. A dishonestly edited clip of remarks made by the CDC director appeared to support this...



www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And a super spreader


not much more than vaccinated people according to Israël gov. and pfizer.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> not much more than vaccinated people according to Israël gov. and pfizer.


Who in their right mind would trust the government of Israel ?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, i thought it meant you were ignorant and misinformed, and suffering from the delusion that people call "immortal youth"...and "the arrognace of youth"....


Not i'm just realistic, and i don't take medecine when i don't need it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Anti-vaxx bullshit can get halfway around the world before... - Lawyers, Guns & Money
> 
> 
> One of the “respectable” winger anti-vaxx arguments is that COVID is no big deal unless you’re already in very poor health, making vaccination and other mitigation measures unnecessary for most people. A dishonestly edited clip of remarks made by the CDC director appeared to support this...
> ...


A blogger is your source? Lame


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Who in their right mind would trust the government of Israel ?


Sentence as silly as antivax conspiracy shit.
According also to all datas we have, vaccine protect in best case 40% of transmission against delta and it seems even less effective against omicron.
And yes, Israël is not only talking but also switching totally of strategy, reserving pcr test to 50yo people only and focusing on the small, old and fragile population.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Not i'm just realistic, and i don't take medecine when i don't need it.
> View attachment 5064757
> View attachment 5064758


You keep showing the same irrelevant, unreferenced, context-stripped graphs to support your unorthodox claims. Enough with that useless noise.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Not i'm just realistic, and i don't take medecine when i don't need it.
> View attachment 5064757
> View attachment 5064758


other people need you to take it...everyone not vaccinated act as incubators when they get infected, and help produce new variants that just prolong the whole process. vaccinated people have fewer, more minor symptoms, that they recover from quickly. quicker recovery means less time for variants to spawn and be spread.
but...it's all about you, and your choice, and your rights...the rights of the immunocompromised don't matter, the rights of children who can't be immunized yet don't matter, the rights of those with other serious illnesses that could be severely impacted by a covid infection don't matter, because you're afraid of a needle, and a type of vaccine that's been under study for more than 40 years...
tell yourself whatever you need to, to be able to keep looking in the mirror, you're directly responsible for some of those deaths, it's statistically certain


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You keep showing the same irrelevant, unreferenced, context-stripped graphs to support your unorthodox claims. Enough with that useless noise.


yes of course, cdc is irrelevant and makes unorthodox claims also.
Just do your research and find the same results, and maybe you'll change your mind.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> other people need you to take it...everyone not vaccinated act as incubators when they get infected, and help produce new variants that just prolong the whole process. vaccinated people have fewer, more minor symptoms, that they recover from quickly. quicker recovery means less time for variants to spawn and be spread.
> but...it's all about you, and your choice, and your rights...the rights of the immunocompromised don't matter, the rights of children who can't be immunized yet don't matter, the rights of those with other serious illnesses that could be severely impacted by a covid infection don't matter, because you're afraid of a needle, and a type of vaccine that's been under study for more than 40 years...
> tell yourself whatever you need to to be able to keep looking in the mirror, you're directly responsible for some of those deaths, it's statistically certain


No you're wrong, vaccinated people also spread the disease... proven fact and you're still acting like it's not..
Beside that, restrictive laws force non vaccinated people to be isolated and let vaccinated people thinking they are safe without them. They're not,since (for the thousand time) they can get infected and spread, and lotof them act like it's not and actually spread way more than non vaccinated people isolated from social groups.

Fragile people has to protect themselves, from vaccinated people as much as non vaccinated people, as for any disease that would be harmless for others, exactly like covid. Not all the world population is vaccinated against flu and we don't blame non vaccinated people to kill immunocompromised people by spreading flu..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> No you're wrong, vaccinated people also spread the disease... proven fact and you're still acting like it's not..
> Beside that, restrictive laws force non vaccinated people to be isolated and let vaccinated people thinking they are safe without them. They're not,since (for the thousand time) they can get infected and spread, and lotof them act like it's not and actually spread way more than non vaccinated people isolated from social groups.
> 
> Fragile people has to protect themselves, from vaccinated people as much as non vaccinated people, as for any disease that would be harmless for others, exactly like covid. Not all the world population is vaccinated against flu and we don't blame non vaccinated people to kill immunodepressive people by spreading flu..


no, i'm right, but if that's what it takes for you to not feel like a murderer, keep telling yourself...
i didn't say vaccinated people can't spread the disease, i said they get over it faster, with milder symptoms, and that means less time for variants to breed. 
and "fragile" people don't get to have any kind of life because it would inconvenience you? thats a pretty fucked up selfish attitude, how about you and everyone else get the shot, and then "fragile" people can lead semi normal lives, and not have to be reclusive hermits because selfish douchebags refuse to help end the pandemic they spend all day bitching about


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> yes of course, cdc is irrelevant and makes unorthodox claims also.
> Just do your research and find the same results, and maybe you'll change your mind.


A proper reference does not drop the name, it provides a single unambiguous address to the peer-reviewed academic literature.

Government publications, newspapers etc. are not subject to peer review. Neither are academic monographs, and many people don’t know that monographs are not peer-reviewed. Many a controversial hypothesis appeared as a monograph.

You appear to be painfully naïf regarding information hygiene.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> No you're wrong, vaccinated people also spread the disease... proven fact and you're still acting like it's not..
> Beside that, restrictive laws force non vaccinated people to be isolated and let vaccinated people thinking they are safe without them. They're not,since (for the thousand time) they can get infected and spread, and lotof them act like it's not and actually spread way more than non vaccinated people isolated from social groups.
> 
> Fragile people has to protect themselves, from vaccinated people as much as non vaccinated people, as for any disease that would be harmless for others, exactly like covid. Not all the world population is vaccinated against flu and we don't blame non vaccinated people to kill immunocompromised people by spreading flu..


Remember India? Lots of non”fragile” people died. Your hypothesis is not fact-based.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, i'm right, but if that's what it takes for you to not feel like a murderer, keep telling yourself...
> i didn't say vaccinated people can't spread the disease, i said they get over it faster, with milder symptoms, and that means less time for variants to breed.
> and "fragile" people don't get to have any kind of life because it would inconvenience you? thats a pretty fucked up selfish attitude, how about you and everyone else get the shot, and then "fragile" people can lead semi normal lives, and not have to be reclusive hermits because selfish douchebags refuse to help end the pandemic they spend all day bitching about


That's another subject, and still based on beliefs and not proven datas. Variants could also appears on vaccinated populations. But yes still not relevant for the subject.
Did you read my point ? The same people are as much threatened by a simple flu as covid, and as far as i know we don't blame all non vaccinated people against flu for killing immunocomprised people. And it would be as stupid as you calling killers non vaccinated people against covid.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Remember India? Lots of non”fragile” people died. Your hypothesis is not fact-based.


It's not hypothesis, and yes it's fact-based.









90% of those killed by Covid in India are older than 40, 69% are men


More than half the 56,292 Covid-19 deaths across states by August 22 were in the 50 -70 age group, with Covid-19 deaths being the highest in the 61-70 year age group among both genders.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> It's not hypothesis, and yes it's fact-based.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newspaper. See above.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Newspaper. See above.


..would say an antivax believer.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> ..would say an antivax believer.


The earth is round


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> ..would say an antivax believer.


You plainly have not inspected my post history. Do you even have le bac?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map | CovidCareMap
> 
> 
> US Hospital Facility Bed Capacity Map
> ...


In their own interests, businesses are making vaccines a requirement of employment. No more waves of people being out from Covid, protects people who are immune compromised and get rid of the dirty people who refuse the vaccine but swill down horse paste. Same goes with any and all other public activities like going to a restaurant or concert. It just makes sense.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> It's not confusing statistically garbage, its reality. You're the believer since you did'nt bring a single thing to support your points.


I never said 'confusing', it is cherry picked statistical shitcannery Death Cult noise.

Also lmao at some new Death cult sock puppet account with ... 120 posts telling me that I 'didn't bring a single thing to support (my) points'. 



>


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 11, 2022)

I wonder how this moron drinks his Urinetini's, with a olive or onion?


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> That's another subject, and still based on beliefs and not proven datas. Variants could also appears on vaccinated populations. But yes still not relevant for the subject.
> Did you read my point ? The same people are as much threatened by a simple flu as covid, and as far as i know we don't blame all non vaccinated people against flu for killing immunocomprised people. And it would be as stupid as you calling killers non vaccinated people against covid.


Simple covid? I have not heard it called that before. Now as far as the Flu and people with previously underlying conditions. First, we have had the Flu for many years and we have never had people so seriously sick that we flew patient out of province to be treated. We have not had to convert regular wards into isolation wards due to the flu. We have not had to cancel surgeries for the flu.

"The impact of the pandemic response on Manitoba’s hospitals has resulted in a massive backlog of surgery and diagnostic procedures. Doctors Manitoba has been advocating on behalf of patients and their physicians for a plan to clear the backlog. As part of our work, we have created a dashboard to monitor the size of the backlog. 

Our estimate of the backlog includes surgeries, diagnostic imaging tests such as MRIs and ultrasound scans, and other diagnostic procedures such as allergy tests and endoscopies. The pandemic backlog has reached 152,116 surgeries and diagnostic procedures, an increase of 6,675 from our November estimate."










Doctors Manitoba | Surgery & Diagnostic Backlog Dashboard







doctorsmanitoba.ca





Here is some data, month to month in easy to digest pictures.

Monthly covid cases. We had about 74% fully vaccinated and 20% unvaccinated with the unvaccinated causing 70% of the hospitalizations, 86% of the ICU admissions and 72% of the deaths.





As the virus spread to the greater population more of the vaccinated ended up in hospital although the death rate remained the same with the unvaccinated being 78% of the deaths 

The older you get the more likely you will be hospitalized but half the ICU and hospitalizations come from the under 50 age group. 72% of cases have an underlying condition, Hypertension (high blood pressure) being the greatest.




We had a low infection rate in our biggest city under 3% test positive rate, the majority of covid cases were from 20% of the population in the south east corner of our province who were only 20% vaccinated. The government would not crack down on the area due to them voting for the governing party. It is about an hour drive into the city, these people were anti-mask also. One was my sister's sister in law who said there was no covid there. She ended up getting shipped to the city ICU and was in a coma for about two weeks. She now is back in the rural hospital getting physiotherapy on how to breath on her own again.

My sister caught covid from her daughter, who's kids have it, they caught it from her husband. He is a rural parametric, four days ago there was an article in the paper on the shortage of them as they are quitting and finding other work.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> I wonder how this moron drinks his Urinetini's, with a olive or onion?


The new hotness is pickled goat sphincters


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> yes, it makes me obviously young and in good health since i'm not vaccinated.


Sounds like a drunk driver pretending like they are fine to drive because they haven't crashed or killed anyone while drunk before, without car insurance to me.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The new hotness is pickled goat sphincters


I watched people eat boiled pig sphincters on Fear Factor once. Gross. Joe Rogan was the host - this was a good decade before he descended fully into lunacy. 
Wonder if there would be any ancillary COVID prevention benefit to eating pickled goat sphincters if the goats were dosed with a mix of ivermectin and hydroxychoraquine before being slaughtered and processed?


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I watched people eat boiled pig sphincters on Fear Factor once. Gross. Joe Rogan was the host - this was a good decade before he descended fully into lunacy.
> Wonder if there would be any ancillary COVID prevention benefit to eating pickled goat sphincters if the goats were dosed with a mix of ivermectin and hydroxychoraquine before being slaughtered and processed?


It is thought to be a meat tenderizer.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2022)

Unvaccinated Quebecers will have to pay a health tax, Legault says



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/unvaccinated-health-contribution-quebec-1.6311054


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Unvaccinated Quebecers will have to pay a health tax, Legault says
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/unvaccinated-health-contribution-quebec-1.6311054


Interesting when the science says two vaccines no good for current strain ( other strains have gone now) having had the disease is better but 3 shots are better still. Do you think you need to adapt the narrative in the light of this new science?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> I never said 'confusing', it is cherry picked statistical shitcannery Death Cult noise.
> 
> Also lmao at some new Death cult sock puppet account with ... 120 posts telling me that I 'didn't bring a single thing to support (my) points'.


if you say so, you're so brainwashed you won't change a single thing in your beliefs.
And i was talking about our conversation, sorry didnt read your whole history to see if you eventually already did points on that subject before.. are you that stupid ?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Simple covid? I have not heard it called that before. Now as far as the Flu and people with previously underlying conditions. First, we have had the Flu for many years and we have never had people so seriously sick that we flew patient out of province to be treated. We have not had to convert regular wards into isolation wards due to the flu. We have not had to cancel surgeries for the flu.


Never talked about simple covid, i said a disease like flu could harm fragile people as much as covid, and also lead to their death. Do we blame unvaccinated people against flu to be killers ? No. Same thing applies for covid.
And another point, first time in history we blame people who don't take the medecine for the lack of efficiency of this medecine.
If vaccine is so efficient, just give fragile people vaccines and let other people out of that.
As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid.

About your personal case, it remains a personale case. In my town, 50% of total capacity in icu, half of this for covid. And only half of this half is unvaccinated.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I watched people eat boiled pig sphincters on Fear Factor once. Gross. Joe Rogan was the host - this was a good decade before he descended fully into lunacy.
> Wonder if there would be any ancillary COVID prevention benefit to eating pickled goat sphincters if the goats were dosed with a mix of ivermectin and hydroxychoraquine before being slaughtered and processed?


Have the goats drink bleach and give’m a nice UV sunburn, you’ll be fine.

I saw a Rogan movie long ago. It stunk. The humor was very coarse.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> if you say so, you're so brainwashed you won't change a single thing in your beliefs.
> And i was talking about our conversation, sorry didnt read your whole history to see if you eventually already did points on that subject before.. are you that stupid ?


You never answered my question. Avez-vous votre bac?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Never talked about simple covid, i said a disease like flu could harm fragile people as much as covid, and also lead to their death. Do we blame unvaccinated people against flu to be killers ? No. Same thing applies for covid.
> And another point, first time in history we blame people who don't take the medecine for the lack of efficiency of this medecine.
> If vaccine is so efficient, just give fragile people vaccines and let other people out of that.
> As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid.
> ...


Provide a reference for the incredible statistics hinted at in your last paragraph.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Interesting when the science says two vaccines no good for current strain ( other strains have gone now) having had the disease is better but 3 shots are better still. Do you think you need to adapt the narrative in the light of this new science?


If the public health departments are following the science and consider fully vaccinated to include a booster, I would say yes. I don’t believe that is the case in Quebec, at the moment.

Getting more people vaccinated with at least 2 shots will be a big help. While 2 shots loses efficacy against getting omicron, it greatly reduces serious illness.

The Quebec government’s approach has been interesting, for sure. Mandating vaccination for the purchase of alcohol and cannabis led to an immediate increase in rates.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> If the public health departments are following the science and consider fully vaccinated to include a booster, I would say yes. I don’t believe that is the case in Quebec, at the moment.
> 
> Getting more people vaccinated with at least 2 shots will be a big help. While 2 shots loses efficacy against getting omicron, it greatly reduces serious illness.
> 
> The Quebec government’s approach has been interesting, for sure. Mandating vaccination for the purchase of alcohol and cannabis led to an immediate increase in rates.


And you think this creeping fascism is a good thing?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> And you think this creeping fascism is a good thing?


Vaccine mandates aren’t fascist. They are sound public policy. Vaccine fascism is only a problem for science deniers.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> And you think this creeping fascism is a good thing?


Creeping fascism goes nicely with socialized medicine. lol


----------



## zeddd (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Vaccine mandates aren’t fascist. They are sound public policy. Vaccine fascism is only a problem for science deniers.


It’s insidious as you have just demonstrated


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s insidious as you have just demonstrated


Ok so where is the line? In this instance you and I are using different criteria. I am valuing public safety at nonzero.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Creeping fascism goes nicely with socialized medicine. lol


We have creeping fascism south of the Canadian border too. You know, shit like banning profoundly personal medical procedures in certain states and then allowing people to tattle on anyone that provides such a procedure anyway and then suing them in court. But vaccines and masks are more fascist, or something.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> if you say so, you're so brainwashed you won't change a single thing in your beliefs.
> And i was talking about our conversation, sorry didnt read your whole history to see if you eventually already did points on that subject before.. are you that stupid ?


lol sweet troll, you got me, I am so stupid that I don't jump through hoops when a new disingenuous death cult troll's sock puppet spams their cherry picked bullshit stats and pretend like they are not full of shit when they say shit that is a obvious lie for the millionth time.



DurumGallico said:


> Never talked about simple covid, i said a disease like flu could harm fragile people as much as covid, and also lead to their death. Do we blame unvaccinated people against flu to be killers ? No. Same thing applies for covid.
> And another point, first time in history we blame people who don't take the medecine for the lack of efficiency of this medecine.
> If vaccine is so efficient, just give fragile people vaccines and let other people out of that.
> As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid.
> ...


Spewing more of that Death cult talking points that don't make any sense once you actually think about what is typed but almost sounds good enough that people who want to believe their lies can trick themselves into thinking that they are ok not to get the extremely safe and effective vaccine that is about 2000% more likely to keep them out of the hospital due to the virus if they catch it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> We have creeping fascism south of the Canadian border too. You know, shit like banning elective medical procedures in certain states and then allowing people to tattle on anyone that provides such a procedure anyway and then suing them in court. But vaccines and masks are more fascist, or something.


If you mean abortion, it ain’t a boob job. 




__





Why We Should Stop Using the Term “Elective Abortion”


Distinguishing between elective and therapeutic abortions undermines the moral agency of patients and disproportionately amplifies moral rather than medical dimensions of the procedure.




journalofethics.ama-assn.org


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> If you mean abortion, it ain’t a boob job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unintended language consequence here. I was attempting to tiptoe around a profoundly personal topic but highlight the hypocrisy of invoking the fascist label over masks and vaccines. It looks like I stepped into a separate semantics issue on the topic. Will edit my post slightly.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Unintended language consequence here. I was attempting to tiptoe around a profoundly personal topic but highlight the hypocrisy of invoking the fascist label over masks and vaccines. It looks like I stepped into a separate semantics issue on the topic. Will edit my post slightly.


Unfortunately the language is a minefield all the way around. “Elective” gives the illiberals a a weapon, since it suggests “unnecessary“.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 11, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> It looks like I stepped into a separate semantics issue on the topic.


Welcome to RIU politics section.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Provide a reference for the incredible statistics hinted at in your last paragraph.


newspapers.


----------



## Quintana (Jan 11, 2022)

Just looking at the stats of this survey.... We're doomed. 

Here's the deal, most drug trials are done with 1,000 or less people and no one says a peep or asks, "Derrr... How do we know it's not going to let Bill Gates take over my brain?" We now have this vaccine which has been administered to literally hundreds of millions of people safely and Tucker Carlson's followers are out there eating Horse Meds and Viagra.

The real pandemic in this country is extreme ignorance, plain and simple.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> newspapers.


You really have never been past tenth grade.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Quintana said:


> Just looking at the stats of this survey.... We're doomed.
> 
> Here's the deal, most drug trials are done with 1,000 or less people and no one says a peep or asks, "Derrr... How do we know it's not going to let Bill Gates take over my brain?" We now have this vaccine which has been administered to literally hundreds of millions of people safely and Tucker Carlson's followers are out there eating Horse Meds and Viagra.
> 
> The real pandemic in this country is extreme ignorance, plain and simple.


It is layered upon an actual serological catastrophe. You underemphasize that aspect.


----------



## Quintana (Jan 11, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It is layered upon an actual serological catastrophe. You underemphasize that aspect.


We can't just go using phrases like 'serological catastrophe,' it's too much. We need someone who sells essential oils to give us the most sound medical advice.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

Quintana said:


> We can't just go using phrases like 'serological catastrophe,' it's too much. We need someone who sells essential oils to give us the most sound medical advice.


So Rand Paul and his traveling show?


----------



## Quintana (Jan 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> So Rand Paul and his traveling show?


That's just the talent we need... A failed eye doctor who couldn't get certified so he created his own certification board to make himself a doctor.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Quintana said:


> We can't just go using phrases like 'serological catastrophe,' it's too much. We need someone who sells essential oils to give us the most sound medical advice.


Why not? There is too much soft soap out there.


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Never talked about simple covid, i said a disease like flu could harm fragile people as much as covid, and also lead to their death. Do we blame unvaccinated people against flu to be killers ? No. Same thing applies for covid.
> And another point, first time in history we blame people who don't take the medecine for the lack of efficiency of this medecine.
> If vaccine is so efficient, just give fragile people vaccines and let other people out of that.
> As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid.
> ...


I never said you talked about simple covid, you refereed it as simple covid. Just a term I have not heard yet, so I asked.

Flu kills people also, Flu season increases the number of people in ICU's. We do not blame people for not taking Flu shot as the number of people dying from the Flu in no way compares to the numbers covid has taken. 

You seem to miss the point of taking the vaccine right now. Hospitals are overloaded with patients. What would it be like without 75% of the population doing the right thing and rolling up their sleeves? 

I agree with you it should be the person's choice if they isolate themselves from the rest of society so that when they either get sick they can not pass the virus along or if they give up their right to medical help. The vaccines do not have to be a 100% efficient magical treatment. I do not think there is any vaccine that is a magic bullet that has a 100% success rate and does not cause any harm. On the triple vaccinated dying from covid, yes they could. So are you saying these people are the reason the rest of us should not take it? If that is the case you are a lost cause.


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

zeddd said:


> And you think this creeping fascism is a good thing?


Actually it is creeping socialism, not fascism. You seem to have your concepts mixed up.


----------



## printer (Jan 11, 2022)

Quintana said:


> That's just the talent we need... A failed eye doctor who couldn't get certified so he created his own certification board to make himself a doctor.


So you are saying he is the one to solve the chicken/egg paradox?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually it is creeping socialism, not fascism. You seem to have your concepts mixed up.


i'm not sure if it's either one...the government is trying to be mother to a bunch of spoiled kids. 
" If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding.
How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?"


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have enjoyed three shots. Delicious. 
The virus is running laps around the round world though. We are unable/unwilling to vaccinate the world. The only hope is that it becomes endemic. It could. It could become worse. It is fascinating theater. The drama of the human struggle. The unknown looming. 
Smoke 'em if ya got 'em. 
"Buy me a drink. Sing me a song. Take me as I come cause I can't stay long."


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually it is creeping socialism, not fascism. You seem to have your concepts mixed up.


It’s all the same tyranny, the jester has been hanged by the neck. The point is; are we becoming what we behold.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

Quebec to fine unvaccinated residents


The Canadian province of Quebec is considering a health tax on unvaccinated residents who do not have a medical exemption from receiving the COVID-19 vaccine.Quebec Premier François Legault, w…




thehill.com







i say Florida gets to fine the Quebecers for this^^^^^^^^^^^ they all have the look of life long Poutine eaters.









Forget burkinis - now some of the French want to ban fat men in Speedos


After the controversial burkini ban that has been introduced in some parts of France, people are now calling for another beach-related moratorium.




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure if it's either one...the government is trying to be mother to a bunch of spoiled kids.
> " If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding.
> How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?"


Vaccine mandates have been around since the 18th century. Whatever you call it, it’s a very slow and methodical creep.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Quebec to fine unvaccinated residents
> 
> 
> The Canadian province of Quebec is considering a health tax on unvaccinated residents who do not have a medical exemption from receiving the COVID-19 vaccine.Quebec Premier François Legault, w…
> ...


garçons fiers?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

Top Democrat wants to force Marjorie Taylor Greene and others who flout mask rules to vote from 'isolation boxes' in the House gallery


In a brief interview, Greene called the proposal a "power grab" and said if members couldn't handle COVID-19, they shouldn't be serving in Congress.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> garçons fiers?


heyyyyyyyy wait a minute..you got one of those kewl Canadian keyboards in which you can type garcons fiers. my french is rusty and i'm not google translate 'big fucks'..'big bucks..big fat?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

This lie has been repeated here by antivaxxers.








Do 75% of All Covid Deaths Involve People With 4 Comorbidities?


Important context was edited out of a viral video featuring CDC director Rochelle Walensky.




www.snopes.com


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> This lie has been repeated here by antivaxxers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there is a lot of truth in there, our own CDC says so. The real story is that 75% of deaths from _VACCINATED_ people involve people with 4 comorbidities.

They will not answer the question when asked about unvaccinated people. Why not? They totally dodged the question all together. Would the truth make the virus, not as scary as they want to make it?

Did you read on the news that fauci had reason to believe that this was a manmade virus that was leaked from the Wuhan lab per other studies and scientists around the world? The emails were just leaked yesterday. Did you also read that 4 days later, he totally reversed this theory to protect our international relationship with China and possibly altered reports to fit the agenda. The emails were from February last year. Fauci had a responsibility to report this to our government, did he? Did our government know the truth and hid it also?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> But there is a lot of truth in there, our own CDC says so. The real story is that 75% of deaths from _VACCINATED_ people involve people with 4 comorbidities.
> 
> They will not answer the question when asked about unvaccinated people. Why not? They totally dodged the question all together. Would the truth make the virus, not as scary as they want to make it?
> 
> Did you read on the news that fauci had reason to believe that this was a manmade virus that was leaked from the Wuhan lab per other studies and scientists around the world? The emails were just leaked yesterday. Did you also read that 4 days later, he totally reversed this theory to protect our international relationship with China and possibly altered reports to fit the agenda. The emails were from February last year. Fauci had a responsibility to report this to our government, did he? Did our government know the truth and hid it also?


A recent study found that 75% of all COVID-19 deaths among FULLY VACCINATED individuals involved at least four comorbidities. When CDC Director Rochelle Walensky talked about this study during an appearance on "Good Morning America," a brief clip that was missing important context went viral and was shared with the false claim that Walensky was talking about ALL COVID-19 deaths. 

Source:
In January 2022, a number of conservative commentators started posting messages falsely claiming that 75% of all COVID-19 deaths involved people with at least four comorbidities. This was evidence, they claimed, that the COVID-19 pandemic was overblown and that the disease (which has resulted in more than 830,000 deaths in the United States alone) was not as dangerous as the government was saying. 

Here watch the full video and not the edited bullshit version you were feed.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> But there is a lot of truth in there, our own CDC says so. The real story is that 75% of deaths from _VACCINATED_ people involve people with 4 comorbidities.
> 
> They will not answer the question when asked about unvaccinated people. Why not? They totally dodged the question all together. Would the truth make the virus, not as scary as they want to make it?
> 
> Did you read on the news that fauci had reason to believe that this was a manmade virus that was leaked from the Wuhan lab per other studies and scientists around the world? The emails were just leaked yesterday. Did you also read that 4 days later, he totally reversed this theory to protect our international relationship with China and possibly altered reports to fit the agenda. The emails were from February last year. Fauci had a responsibility to report this to our government, did he? Did our government know the truth and hid it also?


The how come most of the people in the hospital for covid are unvaxxed when they make up such a small minority of the population? How come almost everybody in the ICU for covid is unvaxxed? Only the old vaxxed and those with comorbidities are in hospital and many of those recover.

This is from Dec 17th 2021, omicron is hospitalizing fewer people, but is hard on the unvaxxed




__





Statement from the Chief Public Health Officer of Canada on December 17, 2021 - Canada.ca


On December 17, 2021, Dr. Theresa Tam, Canada’s Chief Public Health Officer, issued the following statement on COVID-19.




www.canada.ca





_Among youth and *adults aged 12 to 59 years, unvaccinated people were 31 times more likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 than fully vaccinated people*. Among older adults aged 60 years or older, unvaccinated people were 15 times more likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 than fully vaccinated people._


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> I never said you talked about simple covid, you refereed it as simple covid. Just a term I have not heard yet, so I asked.
> 
> Flu kills people also, Flu season increases the number of people in ICU's. We do not blame people for not taking Flu shot as the number of people dying from the Flu in no way compares to the numbers covid has taken.
> 
> ...


Hum don't think i talked about that, it might be my bad english sorry.

I don't think the issue is the number of dead people. this guy says i'm a killer because i could transmit it to weak people, we could make the exact same logic with flu, and he's wrong, no matter how much people could be impacted by my decision the logic is the same.
And he's 100% wrong, as i said it's up to the fragile people to be protected, and not the entire population that must treat themselve in order to prevent other people to be sick. Medecine does not work like that, you take a medecine to heal not to prevent other people to be sick.

We have examples of countries hit by omicron with a low vaccinated population, South Africa to name one, and there was not a huge increase of hospitalizations and deaths, your logic is based on suppositions. The truth is that we really don't know how much massive vaccination impacted the pandemic.

Sorry but your logic is biased ; vaccine don't prevent transmission, only severe forms of the disease. Vaccinated people still can transmit and spread the disease, and it's the major point why restrictive law against unvaccinated people are unefficient and even counter-productive. Vaccinated people, with this bias in mind, don't care anymore about social distancing and spread the disease a lot more than an unvaccinated forced to stay home.
About loss of medical help for unvaccinated, i don't agree also. If we follow your logics then smokers, obese, alcoholics, roadhogs, etc etc definitely shouldn't get heatlhcare too.

I said this to point that it was not a miracle bullet as you agreed. Old people in bad health should definitely protect themselves with vaccine, younger healthy people don't need to.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> About loss of medical help for unvaccinated, i don't agree also. If we follow your logics then smokers, obese, alcoholics, roadhogs, etc etc definitely shouldn't get heatlhcare too.


Logical fallacy, these are different problems and if it were as easy to drop addictions or lose weight, there would be no drunks, smokers or fat people. It's not as easy as getting a jab in the arm, but some folks are afraid of needles and will say anything to hide their weakness. An apples and oranges issue that the simple minded regularly conflate, it shows the low quality of critical thinking involved.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The how come most of the people in the hospital for covid are unvaxxed when they make up such a small minority of the population? How come almost everybody in the ICU for covid is unvaxxed? Only the old vaxxed and those with comorbidities are in hospital and many of those recover.
> 
> This is from Dec 17th 2021, omicron is hospitalizing fewer people, but is hard on the unvaxxed
> 
> ...


Im not denying the vaccine works. 

I have never been vaxed, I tested positive last week for covid as a matter of fact, light cough for about 24 hours and a little tired. I've had worse hangovers. I only speak for myself. I don't know a single person first hand that was hospitalized or died. Maybe its a blessing.

I hope all the people that are immune compromised get vaxed and stay inside. I wish everyone good health or speedy recoveries. 

Im just not scared is all. I stayed home for 5 days. I ordered contactless door dash when I was hungry. My fam didn't get sick at all and were quarantined with me the whole time. 

I also know a health care worker who had 2 shots and a booster and has caught covid three times and was pretty ill. Maybe it was because she was fat, unhealthy, eats junk food, and doesn't exercise. 

Maybe better life choices are better than any vaccine?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Lol i'm sorry for you, don't know what happened in your life to be such a dick but i feel you bro


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Logical fallacy, these are different problems and if it were as easy to drop addictions or lose weight, there would be no drunks, smokers or fat people. It's not as easy as getting a jab in the arm, but some folks are afraid of needles and will say anything to hide their weakness. An apples and oranges issue that the simple minded regularly conflate, it shows the low quality of critical thinking involved.


And we come to the point that makes it a non sense, how do you define the easiness of the cure ? I mean stop smoking is up to you, you have medecine to help you, if you don't do so you are just an unconscious selfish undirect killer. Same bullshit logic.

Medecine is and a has always be a personal choice. Zero fallacy here, just an obvious rule applied for centuries.
Obligatory vaccines prevent from serious and dangerous diseases. Covid is not tetanos, covid is not polio, covid is not diphtérie.
There is not a single reason to force vaccination against covid since they don't prevent transmission and spread. And even, if it was, it would be a hard moral and ethic question and not an obvious thing that only fearing weak people against a jab shouldn't follow.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im not denying the vaccine works.
> 
> I have never been vaxed, I tested positive last week for covid as a matter of fact, light cough for about 24 hours and a little tired. I've had worse hangovers. I only speak for myself. I don't know a single person first hand that was hospitalized or died. Maybe its a blessing.
> 
> ...


https://www.newsweek.com/kickboxing-champ-dies-after-refusing-admit-he-has-covid-checking-himself-out-hospital-1663418



OG-KGP said:


> Maybe better life choices are better than any vaccine?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/kickboxing-champ-dies-after-refusing-admit-he-has-covid-checking-himself-out-hospital-1663418
> View attachment 5065416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065417


Of course there are exceptions. Its life.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Of course there are exceptions. Its life.


Just like everyone is a great drunk driver until they are not.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Just like everyone is a great drunk driver until they are not.
> View attachment 5065418


If the shoe fits...


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Of course there are exceptions. Its life.


and there's ton of other diseases and situations where young and healthy people might die, diseases and situations they don't absolutely search to prevent, since the risk is so low. But some guys here don't get that, old boomers fearing for their life and not comprehending younger and healthier guys wouldn't share their obsessed fears.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> If the shoe fits...


Yeah, unvaccinated people pretending like they are essentially Jehovah Witnesses when it comes to the medical advice given by the almost entirety of the doctors in our nation does sure fit the description of a idiot who thinks they can drive drunk just fine.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> and there's ton of other diseases and situations where young and healthy people might die, diseases and situations they don't absolutely search to prevent, since the risk is so low. But some guys here don't get that, old boomers fearing for their life and not comprehending younger and healthier guys wouldn't share their obsessed fears.


reality. try it.





__





Coronavirus and COVID-19: Younger Adults Are at Risk, Too


Early reports indicated that young people were more likely to have milder cases of the disease. But that view may be changing.




www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> reality. try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3000 on 33 millions from 18 to 34.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm getting a third shot today. I've read that some vaccines protect in the high 90 percent area after 4 months while other brands are in the low 70's. Some places are giving half doses now. When I show up the site I show up at gives me what ever is available. The end result is how protected I get is not under my control in Canada.

I have the right to hop on a cruise ship/plane, go to a concert with tens of thousands other people, shop in crowded malls, etc. but there are few things that are more important to me than staying healthy. The vaccines are part of the answer but covid bugs skipped the class on constitutional rights and what a political party is and don't know a thing about them. I have to eat and see other people to live so I may get covid at some point but if I have a choice of a concert or staying covid free I'll take covid free every time.

Financial situations will start changing soon with government money tightening up. Inflation is up, government funding is dropping, and interest rates are going up at the same time as peoples benefits run out. It may turn out 2020 was "the good old days".


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> 3000 on 33 millions from 18 to 34.


Exactly! whats that? 0.00909090909090909%


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Im not denying the vaccine works.
> 
> I have never been vaxed, I tested positive last week for covid as a matter of fact, light cough for about 24 hours and a little tired. I've had worse hangovers. I only speak for myself. I don't know a single person first hand that was hospitalized or died. Maybe its a blessing.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are wrong about vaccines and got lucky with omicron, many are not so lucky. You had no valid reason to refuse vaccination other than fear and bullshit. Maybe your one of the 18 to 34 year old's who are vaccine resistant, it doesn't really matter, you put yourself before your neighbors and community. What do heroes have in common and why are they universally admired? They put others before themselves and when people do the opposite, they get the opposite reaction.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> 3000 on 33 millions from 18 to 34.


So you are saying that U of M children's hospital is lying when they say that they are almost out of room for all the sick kids?

https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/michigan-medicine-feeling-the-surge-of-omicron-covid-19-cases



What kind of scare shitty asshole does someone have to be to not care about sick kids and helping our hospital workers and spread propaganda by using cherry picked data from prior to the Omicron strain?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Can you just answer without being a total dickhead and insulting me every time ?


For the new Death cult troll? Of course, what would you like to talk about?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> What kind of scare shitty asshole does someone have to be to not care about sick kids and helping our hospital workers and spread propaganda by using cherry picked data from prior to the Omicron strain?


Situation in US with kids is special, no other country has this kind of rate, and is primarly due to obesity amongst children we don't find anywhere else.
In my country i'm not killing little children by not being vaccinated, so stop your flow of childish insults against me, thanks

*And you're out of point since we were talking about adults.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Maybe you are wrong about vaccines and got lucky with omicron, many are not so lucky. You had no valid reason to refuse vaccination other than fear and bullshit. Maybe your one of the 18 to 34 year old's who are vaccine resistant, it doesn't really matter, you put yourself before your neighbors and community. What do heroes have in common and why are they universally admired? They put others before themselves and when people do the opposite, they get the opposite reaction.


I am a hero to my wife and kids. Not the world, and I'm fine with that. Myself, my wife, and kids will always be put before anyone being neighbors or community. 

I don't fear the vaccine, hell, they are just finding out how long immunity lasts. But they are 100% positive that there are no long term effects? Oh the hypocrisy. 

This is America. I will take the vaccine when and when I feel comfortable. I have been vaccinated before. 

Polio being one. DNA vaccine. Which is 99% effective. This is totally different, an RNA vaccine that studies are still testing how efficient it is exactly. RNA viruses mutate, so it doesn't offer any level close to what a DNA vaccine would do. I will not keep sticking boosters in my arm year after year for a viruses I know I can beat with no problem. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> And we come to the point that makes it a non sense, how do you define the easiness of the cure ? I mean stop smoking is up to you, you have medecine to help you, if you don't do so you are just an unconscious selfish undirect killer. Same bullshit logic.
> 
> Medecine is and a has always be a personal choice. Zero fallacy here, just an obvious rule applied for centuries.
> Obligatory vaccines prevent from serious and dangerous diseases. Covid is not tetanos, covid is not polio, covid is not diphtérie.
> There is not a single reason to force vaccination against covid since they don't prevent transmission and spread. And even, if it was, it would be a hard moral and ethic question and not an obvious thing that only fearing weak people against a jab shouldn't follow.


It has been proven that vaccinated people often do not even become sick and when they do, they have mild cases of short duration that transmit much less virus to others. You can't argue with the statistics and facts and they have been posted multiple times, you can lie and distort the information, but not argue directly with the facts. The vaccines prevent serious illness and hospitalizations in those who do get sick.

Losing weight and breaking addictions are a lot harder than getting the jab and a different standard applies. Almost everybody who is fat wants to be thin and most addicts want to be free, the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak. That's why people who are unvaxxed and get covid, should pay their own medical bills and insurance companies will agree, so will employers. There is a reason over 80% of people are vaccinated, they are right and you are wrong. Everybody will get omicron though, even the vaxxed eventually, as immunity wanes. Having the immune system primed though makes for an easier ride and less damage done.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Situation in US with kids is special, no other country has this kind of rate, and is primarly due to obesity amongst children we don't find anywhere else.
> In my country i'm not killing little children by not being vaccinated, so stop your flow of childish insults against me, thanks


And you know this about America how? Or are you just going off of your 'feels'?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> So you are saying that U of M children's hospital is lying when they say that they are almost out of room for all the sick kids?
> 
> https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/michigan-medicine-feeling-the-surge-of-omicron-covid-19-cases
> View attachment 5065436View attachment 5065437
> ...


I do know for fact our justice on the supreme court lied about this at the recent hearing. Inflated the numbers that have been fact checked and it proves she is damn liar. And this is who interprets law of the land at the highest level?









WH mute on Sotomayor’s COVID misinformation after labeling lies a ‘crisis’


White House press secretary Jen Psaki declined to address Supreme Court Justice Sonia Sotomayor’s false claims about the Omicron variant of COVID-19.




nypost.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I also know a health care worker who had 2 shots and a booster and has caught covid three times and was pretty ill. Maybe it was because she was fat, unhealthy, eats junk food, and doesn't exercise.
> 
> Maybe better life choices are better than any vaccine?


the cemeteries hold a lot of healthy people who took good care of themselves. Would you have unprotected sex with someone you knew suffered from syphilis or gonorrhoea because you eat well and are fit?

anyone with a rudimentary understanding of how infectious diseases work wouldn’t, how about you?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Lol i'm sorry for you, don't know what happened in your life to be such a dick but i feel you bro


Never mind what you think of him personally. He brings valid points. I notice you are ignoring those in favor of empty insult. Descartes weeps. 

Do you have the bac?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It has been proven that vaccinated people often do not even become sick and when they do, they have mild cases of short duration that transmit much less virus to others. You can't argue with the statistics and facts and they have been posted multiple times, you can lie and distort the information, but not argue directly with the facts. The vaccines prevent serious illness and hospitalizations in those who do get sick.
> 
> Losing weight and breaking addictions are a lot harder than getting the jab and a different standard applies. Almost everybody who is fat wants to be thin and most addicts want to be free, the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak. That's why people who are unvaxxed and get covid, should pay their own medical bills and insurance companies will agree, so will employers. There is a reason over 80% of people are vaccinated, they are right and you are wrong. Everybody will get omicron though, even the vaxxed eventually, as immunity wanes. Having the immune system primed though makes for an easier ride and less damage done.


Bunch of crap. Fats dont want to be thin, or they would do it. Junkies dont want to be clean, or they would do it.

I beat addiction decades ago and am 40 years old with less than 10% body fat at 200 lbs and ripped with muslce. I work hard everyday. Its not easy but can be done if you want to bad enough.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> the cemeteries hold a lot of healthy people who took good care of themselves. Would you have unprotected sex with someone you knew suffered from syphilis or gonorrhoea because you eat well and are fit?
> 
> anyone with a rudimentary understanding of how infectious diseases work wouldn’t, how about you?


No government or vaccine will keep you from death. We will all face that road whether sooner or later. It is a fact no one can deny. I choose to live my life. I'm here for a good time, not a long time.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It has been proven that vaccinated people often do not even become sick and when they do, they have mild cases of short duration that transmit much less virus to others. You can't argue with the statistics and facts and they have been posted multiple times, you can lie and distort the information, but not argue directly with the facts. The vaccines prevent serious illness and hospitalizations in those who do get sick.
> 
> Losing weight and breaking addictions are a lot harder than getting the jab and a different standard applies. Almost everybody who is fat wants to be thin and most addicts want to be free, the spirit is willing but the flesh is weak. That's why people who are unvaxxed and get covid, should pay their own medical bills and insurance companies will agree, so will employers. There is a reason over 80% of people are vaccinated, they are right and you are wrong. Everybody will get omicron though, even the vaxxed eventually, as immunity wanes. Having the immune system primed though makes for an easier ride and less damage done.


I'm so true that even pfizer and Israël government agree with me.
Israël changes his strategy due to the lack of efficiency against transmission, gets the pcr tests to +50yo people only and focus on high risk population.
Pfizer said two days ago the were working on a new vaccine that should be efficient against omicron transmission since the actual one has avery low efficiency.
You have vaccinated people being sick going to hospital and die also, even if it's like 10% less it makes your logic false.
And even, 90% efficiency is against severe forms, not transmission. It'estimated around 40% against delta. And it definitely makes sense to my points.
It's just your point of view why people refuse covid vaccine, there is ton others you might not have thought about, legit ones, my first obvious one being NO, not everyone needs vaccine since they are not seriously threatened by the disease. I certainly won't accept to buy something i don't want and need, it stops there it's not a matter of fear or selfishness or else, i don't need it you don't have to force me taking it, end of story. And i definitely should have access to health care as anybody else.
There's also hippocratic oath, you don't refuse patients based on their beliefs or vaccinal status it's also anobvious thing that you forget.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I am a hero to my wife and kids. Not the world, and I'm fine with that. Myself, my wife, and kids will always be put before anyone being neighbors or community.
> 
> I don't fear the vaccine, hell, they are just finding out how long immunity lasts. But they are 100% positive that there are no long term effects? Oh the hypocrisy.
> 
> ...


You an expert? Degrees in virology or epidemiology? Then trust the experts, there is no giant conspiracy involving millions of scientists globally. You hadve already had a half dozen or more vaccinations in childhood.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I do know for fact our justice on the supreme court lied about this at the recent hearing. Inflated the numbers that have been fact checked and it proves she is damn liar. And this is who interprets law of the land at the highest level?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it proves that the Post is applying its well-documented bias. Sotomayor is not a statistician and probably misspoke. Compare to a less seriously biased source. 








A record-high number of kids are getting hospitalized with Covid-19 as overall Covid-19 hospitalizations soar past the Delta peak


In just four weeks, Omicron jumped from an estimated 8% of new Covid-19 infections to an estimated 95% of new infections, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.




www.google.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Bunch of crap. Fats dont want to be thin, or they would do it. Junkies dont want to be clean, or they would do it.
> 
> I beat addiction decades ago and am 40 years old with less than 10% body fat at 200 lbs and ripped with muslce. I work hard everyday. Its not easy but can be done if you want to bad enough.


You go girl!


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> I do know for fact our justice on the supreme court lied about this at the recent hearing. Inflated the numbers that have been fact checked and it proves she is damn liar. And this is who interprets law of the land?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pushing more of that right wing propaganda rag?

Is 84k kids confirmed having Covid and recorded, and her saying over 100k, really big enough difference for you to pretend like that makes her a 'damn liar'?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/08/sotomayors-false-claim-that-over-100000-children-are-serious-condition-with-covid/



OG-KGP said:


> Bunch of crap. Fats dont want to be thin, or they would do it. Junkies dont want to be clean, or they would do it.
> 
> I beat addiction decades ago and am 40 years old with less than 10% body fat at 200 lbs and ripped with muslce. I work hard everyday. Its not easy but can be done if you want to bad enough.


Shame you didn't work harder at your ability to not get sucked into right wing propaganda. A couple hours a day learning math and science might go a long way.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You an expert? Degrees in virology or epidemiology? Then trust the experts, there is no giant conspiracy involving millions of scientists globally. You hadve already had a half dozen or more vaccinations in childhood.
> 
> View attachment 5065456


If fauci would quit lying, it might make me feel better.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Situation in US with kids is special, no other country has this kind of rate, and is *primarly due to obesity amongst children we don't find anywhere else.*
> In my country i'm not killing little children by not being vaccinated, so stop your flow of childish insults against me, thanks
> 
> *And you're out of point since we were talking about adults.


Back the bolded with a peer-reviewed reference. Until then it is presumed propaganda.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And you know this about America how? Or are you just going off of your 'feels'?


CDC says it.

*Prevalence of Childhood Obesity in the United States*
On This Page

Prevalence of Childhood Obesity in the United States
Obesity and Socioeconomic Status
Women, Infant, Children (WIC) Data
Childhood obesity is a serious problem in the United States, putting children and adolescents at risk for poor health. Obesity prevalence among children and adolescents is still too high.

For children and adolescents aged 2-19 years in 2017-20181:


The prevalence of obesity was 19.3% and affected about 14.4 million children and adolescents.
Obesity prevalence was 13.4% among 2- to 5-year-olds, 20.3% among 6- to 11-year-olds, and 21.2% among 12- to 19-year-olds. Childhood obesity is also more common among certain populations.
Obesity prevalence was 25.6% among Hispanic children, 24.2% among non-Hispanic Black children, 16.1% among non-Hispanic White children, and 8.7% among non-Hispanic Asian children.
1Read CDC National Center for Health Statistics (NCHS) data brief






Childhood Obesity Facts | Overweight & Obesity | CDC


Childhood obesity is a serious problem in the United States. Learn more...




www.cdc.gov


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No government or vaccine will keep you from death. We will all face that road whether sooner or later. It is a fact no one can deny. I choose to live my life. I'm here for a good time, not a long time.


Conveniently, you didn’t answer my question though.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> If fauci would quit lying, it might make me feel better.


Document even one Fauci lie in the nonMaga press.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Document even one Fauci lie in the nonMaga press.


That's the catch, apparently we hide all the lies.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> CDC says it.
> 
> *Prevalence of Childhood Obesity in the United States*
> On This Page
> ...


And you 'know' that the kids with Covid are all overweight based on this huh?

It is interesting how people just assume they 'know' stuff.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Conveniently, you didn’t answer my question though.


Ive banged many whores without protection. I'm lucky, never had an std. I never would knowing. Does that answer?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You really are a dip shit. Here, Ill copy and paste the fact for you.
> 
> "Sotomayor claimed Friday during oral arguments over President Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate that the Omicron variant is so severe that “we have over 100,000 children, which we’ve never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators.”
> 
> ...


Still NY MAGA Post


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ive banged many whores without protection. I'm lucky, never had an std. I never would knowing. Does that answer?


Anecdote


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Bunch of crap. Fats dont want to be thin, or they would do it. Junkies dont want to be clean, or they would do it.
> 
> I beat addiction decades ago and am 40 years old with less than 10% body fat at 200 lbs and ripped with muslce. I work hard everyday. Its not easy but can be done if you want to bad enough.


Me, me, me, fuck everybody else, that explains a lot, along with your lack of empathy. Well there are an awful lot of fat voters out there, America has a major obesity problem and it appears fast food is a big contributor. Some people have the resources to overcome addictions, but many do not and most people struggle with weight, a bum knee can put the pounds on ya by restricting exercise and work. Most people gain weight as they age because of other health issues. In any case it's not the same issue as someone believing bullshit, harming others and over loading hospitals because they are afraid of needles or the truth.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And you 'know' that the kids with Covid are all overweight based on this huh?
> 
> It is interesting how people just assume they 'know' stuff.











Childhood obesity beyond COVID-19


The global rise in childhood obesity is a serious, long-term public health challenge and one that—warns a policy briefing from the World Obesity Federation published in November, 2020—could be exacerbated by the COVID-19 pandemic response. Given how dramatically the pandemic has affected food...



www.thelancet.com













It might be uncomfortable to talk about. But obesity puts children at risk of severe COVID


Obesity and excess weight increase the risk of COVID progressing to severe disease, including in children. Vaccination is key to reducing this risk.




theconversation.com













Obesity in children and the impact of COVID-19


As we begin to emerge from the national lockdown due to the COVID-19 pandemic, many pediatricians may find that the already widespread problem of youth-onset obesity is worse than ever.



www.contemporarypediatrics.com













Children And Teens Gained Weight At An Alarming Rate During The Pandemic, The CDC Says


A new CDC study found that the percentage of obese children and teens increased to 22%, compared to 19% before the pandemic. It also found that expected annual weight gain ranged from 5 to 15 pounds.




www.npr.org





Accept just once in your fucking life you're wrong.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ive banged many whores without protection. I'm lucky, never had an std. I never would knowing. Does that answer?


No. I asked if you would have unprotected sex if you *knew* they had STD’s


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You really are a dip shit. Here, Ill copy and paste the fact for you.
> 
> "Sotomayor claimed Friday during oral arguments over President Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate that the Omicron variant is so severe that “we have over 100,000 children, which we’ve never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators.”
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you really are proving something there. She must be a liar and not just misspoke huh. Are you saying that she didn't mean the confirmed 84+k confirmed cases? Are you saying that there is not likely far more unconfirmed cases that would put that number over 100k?

And you saying that I am pushing 'false info' is funny with the Death Cult trolling you have been spewing. 



DurumGallico said:


> Childhood obesity beyond COVID-19
> 
> 
> The global rise in childhood obesity is a serious, long-term public health challenge and one that—warns a policy briefing from the World Obesity Federation published in November, 2020—could be exacerbated by the COVID-19 pandemic response. Given how dramatically the pandemic has affected food...
> ...


And you are just pushing articles saying fat kids exist and that it may worsen the outcome of getting a virus.

But I see that none of those are saying that the kids in ICU's are there because they are fat. I call bullshit on you being able to say that with the confidence you pretend like you have the ability to back up with actual facts.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Document even one Fauci lie in the nonMaga press.


Look it up yourself. Claimed no gain of function, claimed NHIS was not tax payer funded, leaked emails show Fauci and other scintests pointed this visues as something that would be rare in nature and came from the lab in wuhan. The definition of GOF was changed, and Fauci covered up the origins of the virus. Any media that reports truths will have something on it. Any non-lib press has reprted it.


CunningCanuk said:


> No. I asked if you would have unprotected sex if you *knew* they had STD’s





OG-KGP said:


> I never would knowing.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Look it up yourself. Claimed no gain of function, claimed NHIS was not tax payer funded, leaked emails show Fauci and other scintests pointed this visues as something that would be rare in nature and came from the lab in wuhan. The definition of GOF was changed, and Fauci covered up the origins of the virus. Any media that reports truths will have something on it. Any non-lib press has reprted it.


Dumb.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Look it up yourself. Claimed no gain of function, claimed NHIS was not tax payer funded, leaked emails show Fauci and other scintests pointed this visues as something that would be rare in nature and came from the lab in wuhan. The definition of GOF was changed, and Fauci covered up the origins of the virus. Any media that reports truths will have something on it. Any non-lib press has reprted it.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> If fauci would quit lying, it might make me feel better.


Who says he's lying? Have they lied themselves about other things? Like Trump winning the election? Only a handful of propaganda sources spew this bullshit and you are tuned into them, so that says a lot about your political biases too. All the legitimate INTERNATIONAL and American media, thousands of independent sources say he's a good, competent, honest and honorable man. You are swimming through a sea of honest information to get to your disinformation turd of choice then eagerly hork the floater down. Here you are among adults making a fool of yourself spewing lies you've been feed that could kill you or family members. Something is drawing you to these for profit propaganda sources and it's not covid information, it's something else.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> And you are just pushing articles saying fat kids exist and that it may worsen the outcome of getting a virus.
> 
> But I see that none of those are saying that the kids in ICU's are there because they are fat. I call bullshit on you being able to say that with the confidence you pretend like you have the ability to back up with actual facts.


It's simple logic and you can't get it apparently, more obese children is usa = more children impacted by covid it's like primary school maths.
In my country children with covid remained extremely low since the beginning. Since 2020 3 kids died from covid. on MILLIONS. So stop your bullshit and accept simple facts a child would comprehend

Children diagnosed with obesity may suffer worse outcomes from COVID-19. In a study of COVID-19 cases in patients aged 18 years and younger, having obesity was associated with a 3.07 times higher risk of hospitalization and a 1.42 times higher risk of severe illness (intensive care unit admission, invasive mechanical ventilation, or death) when hospitalized.7









Obesity, Race/Ethnicity, and COVID-19


Having obesity increases risk of severe illness from COVID-19.




www.cdc.gov


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Me, me, me, fuck everybody else, that explains a lot, along with your lack of empathy. Well there are an awful lot of fat voters out there, America has a major obesity problem and it appears fast food is a big contributor. Some people have the resources to overcome addictions, but many do not and most people struggle with weight, a bum knee can put the pounds on ya by restricting exercise and work. Most people gain weight as they age because of other health issues. In any case it's not the same issue as someone believing bullshit, harming others and over loading hospitals because they are afraid of needles or the truth.


Glad we can agree. Ive never got help. Everything I have, my life, I have worked so hard for. Me me me. Thats who did it.

Maybe the fat voters can make McDonalds the national restaurant. Just like the vaccine, I will refuse to partake.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> It's simple logic and you can't get it apparently, more obese children is usa = more children impacted by covid it's like primary school maths.
> In my country children with covid remained extremely low since the beginning. Since 2020 3 kids died from covid. on MILLIONS. So stop your bullshit and accept simple facts a child would comprehend


Simple is exactly what anyone questioning Dr Fauci’s motives is
Like Rant Paul 
It is hilarious watching right wing Senators trying to appeal to those simple folks and lying just for votes


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Simple is exactly what anyone questioning Dr Fauci’s motives is
> Like Rant Paul
> It is hilarious watching right wing Senators trying to appeal to those simple folks and lying just for votes


i'm not american, i don't care about your politics and i wasn't talking about that


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Bunch of crap. Fats dont want to be thin, or they would do it. Junkies dont want to be clean, or they would do it.
> 
> I beat addiction decades ago and am 40 years old with less than 10% body fat at 200 lbs and ripped with muslce. I work hard everyday. Its not easy but can be done if you want to bad enough.


This is the horseshit morality typical of the hard religious right.
“There is no addiction, just moral turpitude.”

You betray yourself with the last two words, “bad[ly] enough”.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> i'm not american, i don't care about your politics and i wasn't talking about that


No you are just spewing unsupported propaganda 
Do that in your country and not mine 
Thanks


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> This is the horseshit morality typical of the hard religious right.
> “There is no addiction, just moral turpitude.”
> 
> You betray yourself with the last two words, “bad[ly] enough”.


Wrong again, I have no religion. I study and practice the laws of attraction. Bob Proctor taught me a lot.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> No you are just spewing unsupported propaganda
> Do that in your country and not mine
> Thanks


Internet is not a country
You're saying cdc is propaganda you're as crazy as the antivax you hate so much


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I have enjoyed three shots. Delicious.
> The virus is running laps around the round world though. We are unable/unwilling to vaccinate the world. The only hope is that it becomes endemic. It could. It could become worse. It is fascinating theater. The drama of the human struggle. The unknown looming.
> Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.
> "Buy me a drink. Sing me a song. Take me as I come cause I can't stay long."


it has just illustrated to me that there are a lot more ignorant fools than there should be, and they're distributed all over the world...but the u.s. seems to be where the nest is...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> It's simple logic and you can't get it apparently, more obese children is usa = more children impacted by covid it's like primary school maths.
> In my country children with covid remained extremely low since the beginning. Since 2020 3 kids died from covid. on MILLIONS. So stop your bullshit and accept simple facts a child would comprehend
> 
> Children diagnosed with obesity may suffer worse outcomes from COVID-19. In a study of COVID-19 cases in patients aged 18 years and younger, having obesity was associated with a 3.07 times higher risk of hospitalization and a 1.42 times higher risk of severe illness (intensive care unit admission, invasive mechanical ventilation, or death) when hospitalized.7
> ...


Oh so your evidence is your feels. Got it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Childhood obesity beyond COVID-19
> 
> 
> The global rise in childhood obesity is a serious, long-term public health challenge and one that—warns a policy briefing from the World Obesity Federation published in November, 2020—could be exacerbated by the COVID-19 pandemic response. Given how dramatically the pandemic has affected food...
> ...


Not one of these is peer-reviewed. Stop arguing science without correct scientific documentation.

Your silence avers “did not even get the bac”.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Wrong again, I have no religion. I study and practice the laws of attraction. Bob Proctor taught me a lot.


Is that why you have had a hard on for the Canadians last night?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Wrong again, I have no religion. I study and practice the laws of attraction. Bob Proctor taught me a lot.


But you sound like a bitter ascetic New England moralist spinster who is enraged at the people out in public who are stark naked under all their clothes.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> J' ai mon bac, littéraire si tu veux savoir. Arrête avec ton irrecevabilité des journaux, puis même j' ai aussi envoyé les liens de la putain de CDC tu vas peut-êre me dire qu' ils ne sont pas sûrs...


Oh so you are one of those brainwashed French'ies?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Oh so your evidence is your feels. Got it.


No it's CDC and logic, but yeah they are just propagande thanks mr the antivax-arguing like


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Is that why you have had a hard on for the Canadians last night?


You lost me.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> But you sound like a bitter ascetic New England moralist spinster who is enraged at the people out in public who are stark naked under all their clothes.


You are wrong again, I dont get enraged about anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Top Democrat wants to force Marjorie Taylor Greene and others who flout mask rules to vote from 'isolation boxes' in the House gallery
> 
> 
> In a brief interview, Greene called the proposal a "power grab" and said if members couldn't handle COVID-19, they shouldn't be serving in Congress.
> ...


marjorie taylor greene is a stupid bitch. she is as far from a patriot as someone can be without being an open traitor...she IS the problem with this country, along with every ignorant georgia hillbilly who voted her ignorant ass into office...where are the assassins when you actually need one?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> J' ai mon bac, littéraire si tu veux savoir. Arrête avec ton irrecevabilité des journaux, puis même j' ai aussi envoyé les liens de la putain de CDC tu vas peut-êre me dire qu' ils ne sont pas sûrs...


Then you are sufficiently educated to know the nature of your deception and are without excuse. You know sources need to be peer-reviewed to have any weight. As long as you are mounting an argument based on scientific data, such as medical stats. 

You are violating this basic fact of information hygiene. Since you are educated, you do no longer have the defense of ignorance. You are engaging in deliberate dishonesty. I abandon you to your angry delusion.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

Same old nonsense. Yawn.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> J' ai surtout la cdc comme ressource pour M. qui refuse tout journal comme preuve recevable







OG-KGP said:


> You lost me.


The dude you listed was a Canadian, unless you meant a different one. Also thought that was you that made the post about the knee benders up north, but maybe not. Doesn't matter really.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> marjorie taylor greene is a stupid bitch. she is as far from a patriot as someone can be without being an open traitor...she IS the problem with this country, along with every ignorant georgia hillbilly who voted her ignorant ass into office...where are the assassins when you actually need one?


I was gonna like this til the last sentence. We are supposed to be the side respectful of due process.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> J' ai surtout la cdc comme ressource pour M. qui refuse tout journal comme preuve recevable


wow, you can be a douchebag in more than one language, color me impressed


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Not one of these is peer-reviewed. Stop arguing science without correct scientific documentation.
> 
> Your silence avers “did not even get the bac”.


To him it's a moral question, not a scientific one based on facts, he feels superior to the mere mundane creatures who are over weight or addicted. He thinks he's strong and can sluff off covid, he is a victim of disinformation, because he believes it and reposts it. He lacks critical thinking skills and probably ability. His bigotry and prejudice brought him to these sources of disinformation, for those are the only people who seek them out and are willing to believe them, while discounting a magnitude of other sources, some international as "fake" news. Only a fool listens to proven liars and only a bigger fool believes them.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 5065470
> 
> 
> 
> The dude you listed was a Canadian, unless you meant a different one. Also thought that was you that made the post about the knee benders up north, but maybe not. Doesn't matter really.


Yeah, I dont have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Then you are sufficiently educated to know the nature of your deception and are without excuse. You know sources need to be peer-reviewed to have any weight. As long as you are mounting an argument based on scientific data, such as medical stats.
> 
> You are violating this basic fact of information hygiene. Since you are educated, you do no longer have the defense of ignorance. You are engaging in deliberate dishonesty. I abandon you to your angry delusion.


Yes because of course all of your assumptions are based on academical resource you could link, i trust you.
Even my government sends fallacious sentences based on miscomprehended facts, if any one has his assumptions based on academical references, i think you're the one and only.
I personaly think, at least CDC is a decent and hygienic source of information. CDC says there's way too much obese children in USA, CDC says obse and children with obesity are way more impacted by covid. Stop with my supposedly deliberate dishonesty and accept simple facts.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> marjorie taylor greene is a stupid bitch. she is as far from a patriot as someone can be without being an open traitor...she IS the problem with this country, along with every ignorant georgia hillbilly who voted her ignorant ass into office...where are the assassins when you actually need one?


Death to those who dont agree with you? Got it, big guy.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I was gonna like this til the last sentence. We are supposed to be the side respectful of due process.


oh, so i don't get to have any dreams, because they make you uncomfortable?....not changing a thing, the best thing that could happen to this entire country involves her in a pine box 6 feet in the ground...her level of hatred and virulence will never change, all shes ever going to do is make as many people as possible miserable, then she'll sit back and laugh about it...fuck her, she needs to be gone


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Death to those who dont agree with you? Got it, big guy.


like i give a shit if you're happy with me...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> ça fait deux différences entre nous avec le vaccin ! Par contre, rassures-toi tu es largement autant un douchebag que moi.


yeah, and i'm rubber and you're glue....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Death to those who dont agree with you? Got it, big guy.


Bigots and racist deserve no less. 
sorry you support them
Bad parenting is my suspicion


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> oh, so i don't get to have any dreams, because they make you uncomfortable?....not changing a thing, the best thing that could happen to this entire country involves her in a pine box 6 feet in the ground...her level of hatred and virulence will never change, all shes ever going to do is make as many people as possible miserable, then she'll sit back and laugh about it...fuck her, she needs to be gone


It would be best if some of those dreams didn’t get posted. 
The way to destroy her is by way of the very system sh seeks to subvert. Slower and much more satisfying.

Let’s unite behind the necessity of due process.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 12, 2022)

There's plenty of people we would be better off without. She's one, prosperity gospel mega church people are others, etc.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> ça fait deux différences entre nous avec le vaccin ! Par contre, rassures-toi tu es largement autant un douchebag que moi.


Yeah maybe but usually he is honest in his irascibility.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> You really are a dip shit. Here, Ill copy and paste the fact for you.
> 
> "Sotomayor claimed Friday during oral arguments over President Biden’s private sector vaccine mandate that the Omicron variant is so severe that “we have over 100,000 children, which we’ve never had before, in serious condition, many on ventilators.”
> 
> ...


the woman made an error, that doesn't excuse all the lies, mistruths, mis and disinformation that the republicans and magats have been spewing for over two years....on purpose...their lies aren't errors, they are lies told on purpose to serve a purpose, keeping republicans in power at any cost


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> i'm not american, i don't care about your politics and i wasn't talking about that


if you don't care about our politics, why the fuck are you here stridently insulting them every chance you get?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> To him it's a moral question, not a scientific one based on facts, he feels superior to the mere mundane creatures who are over weight or addicted. He thinks he's strong and can sluff off covid, he is a victim of disinformation, because he believes it and reposts it. He lacks critical thinking skills and probably ability. His bigotry and prejudice brought him to these sources of disinformation, for those are the only people who seek them out and are willing to believe them, while discounting a magnitude of other sources, some international as "fake" news. Only a fool listens to proven liars and only a bigger fool believes them.


No, its all about science. 

If you consume less calories than you burn, you will lose weight. Regardless of your physical abilities. That's science. 

If you stop taking a drug you are addicted to, you can break the addiction. Did it with cocaine and nicotine. My body no longer craves these substances. That's scientific fact. 

I beat covid no problem. that is a scientific fact. I did not need any meds or life support. That's a scientific fact. 

I lack critical thinking? Why Because I can do what I put my mind to and you cant? 

Only fools listen? I can help you with a diet plan that I know would work great if you stuck to it, but you don't listen to fools.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> like i give a shit if you're happy with me...


Just don't assassinate me and I don't give a shit about you either.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> J' ai mon bac, littéraire si tu veux savoir. Arrête avec ton irrecevabilité des journaux, puis même j' ai aussi envoyé les liens de la putain de CDC tu vas peut-êre me dire qu' ils ne sont pas sûrs...


Your claims of academic attainment don't match your content, most people who post disinformation are liars. BTW RIU is owned by a Canadian and is an international forum.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Bigots and racist deserve no less.
> sorry you support them
> Bad parenting is my suspicion


Well grab your gun, tough guy? Oh, its easy to say behind the comfort of your keyboard and cozy home. 
Your actions will never follow your words.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> It's simple logic and you can't get it apparently, more obese children is usa = more children impacted by covid it's like primary school maths.
> In my country children with covid remained extremely low since the beginning. Since 2020 3 kids died from covid. on MILLIONS. So stop your bullshit and accept simple facts a child would comprehend
> 
> Children diagnosed with obesity may suffer worse outcomes from COVID-19. In a study of COVID-19 cases in patients aged 18 years and younger, having obesity was associated with a 3.07 times higher risk of hospitalization and a 1.42 times higher risk of severe illness (intensive care unit admission, invasive mechanical ventilation, or death) when hospitalized.7
> ...


there will always be some reason for ignoring the truth and doing what you want to do, always some excuse that allows you to ignore any responsibilities to other people and just worry about yourself...wondering what the next excuse will be?...chronic masturbation in America, the real reason for covid, god is punishing them....


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you don't care about our politics, why the fuck are you here stridently insulting them every chance you get?


Please link me a single time i wrote something on us politics. Talked about mines, and talked about so-called "sanitary" policies, not your inner political battles thing i absolutely don't care


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> there will always be some reason for ignoring the truth and doing what you want to do, always some excuse that allows you to ignore any responsibilities to other people and just worry about yourself...wondering what the next excuse will be?...chronic masturbation in America, the real reason for covid, god is punishing them....


You're total bullshit, i don't trust in god. 3 kids died in my country on millions, i'm not a child killer you're wrong stop talking shit on me thanks.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you don't care about our politics, why the fuck are you here stridently insulting them every chance you get?


To distract from how bad things are at home. Nothing cheers like someone else suffering.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Well grab your gun, tough guy? Oh, its easy to say behind the comfort of your keyboard and cozy home.
> Your actions will never follow your words.


They have for seventy years
Son
Too old to change
But thanks for playing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Just don't assassinate me and I don't give a shit about you either.


don't run for congress


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No, its all about science.
> 
> If you consume less calories than you burn, you will lose weight. Regardless of your physical abilities. That's science.
> 
> ...


So what practical solutions do you offer? Detection camps to starve the fat thin behind razor wire? What about you when you get older and grow a gut? If losing weight were easy or even possible for some people they would not be fat and some people have a genetic propensity to be thin, then there is epigenetics which plays a big role in obesity too. I doubt you are as well self regulated as you claim and if you are it is most likely a temporary state.

If you were really self regulated and as greedy as you appear, you would be wealthy and you wouldn't be smoking dope or be on a pot site, pot saps motivation and will power, it has it's down sides too.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> They have for seventy years
> Son
> Too old to change
> But thanks for playing


Far from a vigilantly or martyr. How do I know? Because you are free to type.
Unless you pulled the trigger and got away, in that case you would never had post that nonsense.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Far from a vigilantly or martyr. How do I know? Because you are free to type.
> Unless you pulled the trigger and got away, in that case you would never had post that nonsense.


At least he is more vigilantly than you.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> So what practical solutions do you offer? Detection camps to starve the fat thin behind razor wire? What about you when you get older and grow a gut? If losing weight were easy or even possible for some people they would not be fat and some people have a genetic propensity to be thin, then there is epigenetics which plays a big role in obesity too. I doubt you are as well self regulated as you claim and if you are it is most likely a temporary state.
> 
> If you were really self regulated and as greedy as you appear, you would be wealthy and you wouldn't be smoking dope or be on a pot site, pot saps motivation and will power, it has it's down sides too.


My solution?

Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.

No camps, that was the nazi's.

When you get older, and you don't want a gut, diet and exercise. Its simple. If having a gut doesn't bother you, grow it.

I am self disciplined as I claim. I'm doing alright financially. I smoke pot. I really like it. Its a hobby of mine. I know all the negative effects and could quit if I wanted to at any time.

Everything is temporary. Thats the law of time. No getting around that. Ive been working out since about 15 years old. I am forty now.

Not bragging but here is current physic.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> At least he is more vigilantly than you.


Real vigilantes don't speak of dirt.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My solution?
> 
> Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.
> 
> ...


Shame you don't put those couple hours a day(?) working out to better use by picking up better books so that you don't fall for the right wing death cult trolling.




PS I notice it is just an upper body shot. Hows those calves stack up?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Shame you don't put those couple hours a day(?) working out to better use by picking up better books so that you don't fall for the right wing death cult trolling.
> 
> View attachment 5065508View attachment 5065509
> 
> ...


If thats all you got...

My quads and calves ripped. I'm not bragging man, and can post pics of my legs if you want to see. I was just keeping it PG13 for the ladies.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Not bragging but here is current physic.
> 
> View attachment 5065490


What? Chicken legs?


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What? Chicken legs?


Honey BBQ or lemon pepper?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> If thats all you got...
> 
> My quads and calves ripped. I'm not bragging man, and can post pics of my legs if you want to see. I was just keeping it PG13 for the ladies.


'ripped' is not the same as proportional.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> If thats all you got...
> 
> My quads and calves ripped. I'm not bragging man, and can post pics of my legs if you want to see. I was just keeping it PG13 for the ladies.


Very impressive, dude. Hopefully that makes up for your micro penis. 

You’re probably rich too, right?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My solution?
> 
> Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.
> 
> ...


Never get old lmao


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Very impressive, dude. Hopefully that makes up for your micro penis.
> 
> You’re probably rich too, right?


5 foot three for scale


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Very impressive, dude. Hopefully that makes up for your micro penis.
> 
> You’re probably rich too, right?


Was that you looking through my window last night?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Never get old lmao


It’s getting old to me.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Was that you looking through my window last night?


Man you are really quick


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Was that you looking through my window last night?


In your dreams, Lou.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My solution?
> 
> Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.
> 
> ...


fat isn't contagious...covid is...does that seriously have to be pointed out? 
why do you think any of us want to see your disgusting body? put some fucking clothes on, you self absorbed time wasting musclehead...
use some of the time you waste in the gym to read something from some places besides fox and oan...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fat isn't contagious...covid is...does that seriously have to be pointed out?
> why do you think any of us want to see your disgusting body? put some fucking clothes on, you self absorbed time wasting musclehead...
> use some of the time you waste in the gym to read something from some places besides fox and oan...


Just for the record 
His body is not disgusting 
If was gay I would hit that


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> fat isn't contagious...covid is...does that seriously have to be pointed out?
> why do you think any of us want to see your disgusting body? put some fucking clothes on, you self absorbed time wasting musclehead...
> use some of the time you waste in the gym to read something from some places besides fox and oan...


Healthy with covid is different than fat with covid that was the discussion. Do i have to point that out to you?

Don't like, don't look. You should know that by now. I was in conversation about obesity and self discipline, thought you were smart enough to figure that out too. .


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 12, 2022)

To recap. You know enough about infectious diseases that you wouldn’t have unprotected sex with someone with an easily curable STD, but will walk around unprotected from infection from a potentially deadly infectious disease that can have long term health consequences for survivors.

But you’re smarter than everyone else.

Keep lifting weights, meathead, you’ll be ok.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> No, its all about science.
> 
> If you consume less calories than you burn, you will lose weight. Regardless of your physical abilities. That's science.
> 
> ...


All scientific truth is statistical in these matters, your anecdotes and unverified single example prove nothing, it's not science. Diets don't work over the long term for over 99% of those who are overweight, that's science. Sure you can lose weight by fasting and eating less, but unlike most addictions you have to eat 3 times a day and it is instinctively driven. Addictions can be quit all at once and are easier to deal with than obesity.

None compare to vaccines and the weight of science behind them and the accumulated data thus far. Someday they will come up with an effective vaccine for all strains of corona virus that is durable. It won't helped the cursed such as yourself though, you'll keep getting covid every couple of years, shaving IQ points off with each bout.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Healthy with covid is different than fat with covid that was the discussion. Do i have to point that out to you?
> 
> Don't like, don't look. You should know that by now. I was in conversation about obesity and self discipline, thought you were smart enough to figure that out too. .


the sight of that disgusting carcass drove other thoughts from my head, all i could think was "what a waste of time, by someone who desperately needs to be developing their mind"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just for the record
> His body is not disgusting
> If was gay I would hit that


i just keep thinking that for every over developed muscle, there is an under developed whorl of grey matter, withering away in a skull that's rapidly developing more and more room...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the sight of that disgusting carcass drove other thoughts from my head, all i could think was "what a waste of time, by someone who desperately needs to be developing their mind"


Carcass? I'm still alive, you haven't assassinated me yet. KGP 2024. I'm kidding, don't shoot me. 

Sorry my health is a waste of time and disgusting to you. Ill try to do better.


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> All scientific truth is statistical in these matters, you anecdotes and unverified single example prove nothing, it's not science. Diets don't work over the long term for over 99% of those who are overweight, that's science. Sure you can lose weight by fasting and eating less, but unlike most addictions you have to eat 3 times a day and it is instinctively driven. Addictions can be quit all at once and are easier to deal with than obesity.
> 
> None compare to vaccines and the weight of science behind them and the accumulated data thus far. Someday they will come up with an effective vaccine for all strains of corona virus that is durable. It won't helped the cursed such as yourself though, you'll keep getting covid every couple of years, shaving IQ points off with each bout.


In all seriousness, if you want help with a diet where you can eat as much as you want and loose body fat at a more rapid rate than traditional starvation diets, I would be glad to help. And no, im not selling anything. 

I know you all think I am some dumbass, but I do know dieting and would be willing to help anyone.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Carcass? I'm still alive, you haven't assassinated me yet. KGP 2024. I'm kidding, don't shoot me.
> 
> Sorry my health is a waste of time and disgusting to you. Ill try to do better.


i give a shit what you do, except go around during a pandemic refusing to take any precautions to protect those around you...
you infect three people in a day, those people go on to infect three people each, now there are 13 infected people, next day they infect three people each, now there are 42 infected people, next day there are 126, then there are 378.......but the truth is it's probably more like 15 to 20 people each, at the store, on the bus, in the subway, at work, at church, in school...


----------



## OG-KGP (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i give a shit what you do, except go around during a pandemic refusing to take any precautions to protect those around you...
> you infect three people in a day, those people go on to infect three people each, now there are 13 infected people, next day they infect three people each, now there are 42 infected people, next day there are 126, then there are 378.......but the truth is it's probably more like 15 to 20 people each, at the store, on the bus, in the subway, at work, at church, in school...


Its cool. I stayed home while sick. I don't take the bus, subway, or any public transportation, and I work in my office, by myself.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 12, 2022)

This seems relevant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> In all seriousness, if you want help with a diet where you can eat as much as you want and loose body fat at a more rapid rate than traditional starvation diets, I would be glad to help. And no, im not selling anything.
> 
> I know you all think I am some dumbass, but I do know dieting and would be willing to help anyone.


i don't think you're particularly stupid, i think you bought into a load of horseshit, and are now too invested to be able to drop it..to do so would invalidate your entire world view, and you would have to realize that you are wrong about just about every social idea and preconception that you have...and that you were being a coward in refusing a vaccine that would help protect anyone who came around you, and all the people they then come into contact with. it has nothing to do with how healthy you are, or that you can get the virus and shrug it off. many people cannot do that, and you act as an incubator for new variants, the longer you are infected, the more new variant you can carry, and spread to everyone that comes in contact with you, just prolonging this whole mess you refuse to take any responsibility for...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My solution?
> 
> Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing, if you don't want to get vaxxed that's your business by law, so far. However spreading antivaxxer disinformation that is proven harmful is not good and trying to rationalize your fear based decisions using it is wrong and dangerous to others. So is victimizing the overweight and addicted because of your misguided beliefs and deluded self perception.

Let's see how really disciplined you are, here is a course that can benefit you enormously and there is a ton of evidence backing this up. It's exercise and requires sustained self discipline, but also grows it too along with other parts of your brain. It works just like physical exercise and it takes about 8 weeks to get into shape, same as for aerobic and strength, changes in brain structure can be measured using fMRI scanners after just 8 weeks. However your perception of reality will change noticeably and you'll be happier, more at ease and balanced than you have ever felt.

Here is the modern way to begin the path, evidence based. Happiness is an end, it has no other ulterior motive and it ain't the same as pleasure. Exercise and grow your brain too and you can meditate while at the gym, just like yoga, it's a matter of attention and focus on your body. This is mind/body science.
Up for the challenge?






Online MBSR/Mindfulness (Free)







palousemindfulness.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> In all seriousness, if you want help with a diet where you can eat as much as you want and loose body fat at a more rapid rate than traditional starvation diets, I would be glad to help. And no, im not selling anything.
> 
> I know you all think I am some dumbass, but I do know dieting and would be willing to help anyone.


I already know a lot about diet and fitness as well as other things that might interest someone looking to better themselves.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Never talked about simple covid, i said a disease like flu could harm fragile people as much as covid, and also lead to their death. Do we blame unvaccinated people against flu to be killers ? No. Same thing applies for covid.
> And another point, first time in history we blame people who don't take the medecine for the lack of efficiency of this medecine.
> If vaccine is so efficient, just give fragile people vaccines and let other people out of that.
> As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid.
> ...


^^Prisoner of the moment logical fallacies.

A brief history of right wing prisoner of the moment propaganda:

At first your kind said it WAS a cold. Then it would just go away. Then quack doctors said to take HCQ. Then it was a plandemic. Then masks don't work. Then China attacked us with it. Then it isn't dangerous at all. Then those hospitals were faking the numbers. Then microchips in the vaccines.

All of those lies (and that's just a fraction of the number told) were fabricated to fill in the knowlege gap that always shows up while we are learning about a new threat.

This statement is just another in that long list of propaganda alternative reality bullshit:

_"As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid."_

Non sequitur. One does not follow the other. Vaccines don't stop infections. This has no bearing on what society, individuals or the employers should do to protect themselves. Vaccines do protect people who become infected and that has value. End of story.

The vaccine is very effective at protecting people who are fully boosted. Companies who choose to mandate vaccination as a condition of employment can and should mandate it for their own reasons. The vaccines are safe and effective. Society is better off when everybody is fully boosted. In the US, the government may not have the power to mandate citizens be vaccinated but there are good reasons why schools, public employers and private workplaces should implement their own mandates.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Interesting when the science says two vaccines no good for current strain ( other strains have gone now) having had the disease is better but 3 shots are better still. Do you think you need to adapt the narrative in the light of this new science?


I don't think "the science says" two vaccines are no good. They say the original two shots no longer prevent infection. Not the same as "no good".

Then again, why the 3rd shot being "better" and not the first two? This is what the director of NIH says:

_There’s been great concern about the new Omicron variant of SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that causes COVID-19. A major reason is Omicron has accumulated over 50 mutations, including about 30 in the spike protein, the part of the coronavirus that mRNA vaccines teach our immune systems to attack. All of these genetic changes raise the possibility that Omicron could cause breakthrough infections in people who’ve already received a Pfizer or Moderna mRNA vaccine.

So, what does the science show? The first data to emerge present somewhat encouraging results. While our existing mRNA vaccines still offer some protection against Omicron,* there appears to be a significant decline in neutralizing antibodies against this variant in people who have received two shots of an mRNA vaccine.*

However, initial results of studies conducted both in the lab and in the real world show that people who get a booster shot, or third dose of vaccine, may be better protected. Though these data are preliminary, they suggest that getting a booster will help protect people already vaccinated from breakthrough or possible severe infections with Omicron during the winter months._









Latest on Omicron Variant and COVID-19 Vaccine Protection


There’s been a great concern about the new Omicron variant of SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus that causes COVID-19. A major reason is Omicron has accumulated over 50 mutations, including about 30 in th…




directorsblog.nih.gov





Sounds like protective value of the third booster will also diminish over time.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I don't think "the science says" two vaccines are no good. They say the original two shots no longer prevent infection. Not the same as "no good".
> 
> Then again, why the 3rd shot being "better" and not the first two? This is what the director of NIH says:
> 
> ...


I posted a link to the research paper, it clearly shows that 2 shots give no protection re infection with omicron but that 2 shots with a booster gives protection as does having the disease. It doesn’t go into the why of this surprising result because it’s pure research which doesn’t throw up a “why”


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Hum don't think i talked about that, it might be my bad english sorry.
> 
> I don't think the issue is the number of dead people. this guy says i'm a killer because i could transmit it to weak people, we could make the exact same logic with flu, and he's wrong, no matter how much people could be impacted by my decision the logic is the same.
> And he's 100% wrong, as i said it's up to the fragile people to be protected, and not the entire population that must treat themselve in order to prevent other people to be sick. Medecine does not work like that, you take a medecine to heal not to prevent other people to be sick.
> ...


Your english seems to be fine now.

The number of dead people is the issue. We have had the Flu forever and we have not had it turn a building of seniors citizens into a breeding ground with scores of dead as the result. As far as using medicine to keep people from getting sick, how many vaccinations have you had in your life? I have had many as a kid.

Actually hospitalizations went up for children in SA. And SA has a younger population than most Western countries. Aples to oranges, you can look for patterns but don't get fooled by not looking at the big picture. My logic is based on science, I have been reading medical papers and real medical articles since the virus came out. I know a little human biology, have easily read a thousand medical papers before covid. Your saying what I know or do not is a figment that you made up in your head. I know how much we know and how much we do not know of Omi. I agree that we do not know as much as we want to, we do with what we know as we go along.

I disagree with you that unvaccinated people are a greater threat as they do not care about social distancing than the unvaccinated. It is the unvaccinated that do not want to get the shot or have any restrictions on gatherings or wear masks. We even have our own pocket of people that believe this, my brother in law's sister just got out of the ICU just before Christmas. She was anti-vax, there is no virus in their area. And it is not much more than a cold, the government and news outlets are lying to people. You don't have to try and BS me about vaxed people living like it is 1999. 

Smoking? What good is it? Obese people? Half the US population are obese, Canada a little better, guessing many of the other Western countries are the same. Alcoholics? No, they need help. 

The young will survive? Still a crap shoot. This nurse just got her pin (graduated) and then died of covid in the hospital I worked at.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Situation in US with kids is special, no other country has this kind of rate, and is primarly due to obesity amongst children we don't find anywhere else.
> In my country i'm not killing little children by not being vaccinated, so stop your flow of childish insults against me, thanks
> 
> *And you're out of point since we were talking about adults.


Use the Google Machine before you say something you do not know about. Top article in the list..

*High rates of childhood obesity alarming given anticipated impact of COVID-19 pandemic*
In some countries of the WHO European Region, 1 in 3 children aged 6 to 9 years is living with overweight or obesity. Mediterranean countries have the highest rates of obesity, but the situation there is starting to improve.

These are some of the findings of a new WHO European Childhood Obesity Surveillance Initiative (COSI) report on the fourth round of data collection (2015–2017). The report gives the latest data available on 6- to 9-year-olds in 36 countries in the Region. A questionnaire collecting data from 2021 on the impact of the pandemic will follow from some countries.

“COVID-19 could potentially amplify one of the most worrying trends in the WHO European Region – growing childhood obesity,” said Dr Hans Henri P. Kluge, WHO Regional Director for Europe.

“Being overweight or obese is directly associated with life-threatening noncommunicable diseases such as cardiovascular diseases, diabetes and cancer. What we must do to brighten the future of coming generations is implement science- and data-based policies that can help reduce childhood obesity, while promoting healthier diets and physical activity,” Dr Kluge added.

COVID-19 is likely to negatively impact childhood obesity levels in the WHO European Region, and hence the results of the next rounds of the COSI survey. School closures and lockdowns can impact access to school meals and physical activity times for children, widening inequalities. Childhood obesity prevention strategies should therefore remain a priority during the pandemic. 








High rates of childhood obesity alarming given anticipated impact of COVID-19 pandemic


In some countries of the WHO European Region, 1 in 3 children aged 6 to 9 years is living with overweight or obesity. Mediterranean countries have the highest rates of obesity, but the situation there is starting to improve.




www.euro.who.int


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> No. I asked if you would have unprotected sex if you *knew* they had STD’s


But I was drunk.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> *<SNIP>*
> 
> …A brief history of right wing prisoner of the moment propaganda:
> 
> ...


This is quite a good summary. My wife works with a conspiracy theory lady who moves to believing each new lie about COVID and many other topics - all of which she earnestly seems to believe - that come across her feed. It’s crazy but it’s like she can’t believe actual truth. She really is a prisoner of propaganda.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I posted a link to the research paper, it clearly shows that 2 shots give no protection re infection with omicron but that 2 shots with a booster gives protection as does having the disease. It doesn’t go into the why of this surprising result because it’s pure research which doesn’t throw up a “why”


I read that paper and saw the contradiction. On the face of it, without any other information, its a contradiction. Contradictions like that are clues that bear investigation.

I'm not immunologist. I don't even work in the field of medicine. So, I'm not going to try to cite reasons. What the director of the NIH is saying makes sense to me

_" initial results of studies conducted both in the lab and in the real world show that people who get a booster shot, or third dose of vaccine, may be better protected. "_





Because this is data from the populations of whole countries, we can't call this a controlled experiment. Presumably, those first two shots were given months ago and the booster was given recently. Maybe I'm connecting two dots and calling it a straight line but I see time after immunization is probably an important factor in all this. It's not a huge leap in faith, we've seen antibody levels drop over time for other viruses. Concurrent with that drop in antibody levels is increased susceptibility to infection.

So, yeah, I said I wouldn't cite a reason and then I kind of did. I filled in a knowledge gap with a hypothesis. Doesn't change anything for me at the moment. I'm OK with watching and waiting until better information becomes available.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I read that paper and saw the contradiction. On the face of it, without any other information, its a contradiction. Contradictions like that are clues that bear investigation.
> 
> I'm not immunologist. I don't even work in the field of medicine. So, I'm not going to try to cite reasons. What the director of the NIH is saying makes sense to me
> 
> ...


It’s not defined as a contradiction as that would imply that it went against theory, it is simply an unexpected finding which needs more scientific exploration with new studies.
You are citing opinion (albeit from a respected expert) in favour of current research, the expert you mention would favour the research over his own opinion, as is the scientific method.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

Here are some local stats, mostly omicron and it's been a month since it started here, there are 59 people in the hospital and over 10,000 or more infected. Pop in 1M even

The vaccination status of those in hospital is:

seven (11.9 per cent) people have had a third dose of COVID-19 vaccine
35 (59.3 per cent) are fully vaccinated (two doses)
two (3.4 per cent) are partially vaccinated
15 (25.4 per cent) are unvaccinated
Less than 10 per cent of Nova Scotians are unvaccinated, according to public health.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s not defined as a contradiction as that would imply that it went against theory, it is simply an unexpected finding which needs more scientific exploration with new studies.
> You are citing opinion (albeit from a respected expert) in favour of research, the expert you mention would favour the research over his own opinion, as is the scientific method.


an opinion from a novice like myself on this subject is not worth much. An opinion from the Director of the US NIH is worth more. I'll listen to him. He didn't say anything that was not true. Maybe I did. Time will tell. 

Agree that reasons for the boost in protection after the third shot are speculative at this time. I don't think anybody is talking about quashing research into why people were protected from infection by omicron after the third shot and not so much from just two. 

Still, though, this is fairly convincing and came from the same bulletin by the Director of the NIH:


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

"Omicron is not much more than the Flu"

*COVID-19 hospitalizations in Manitoba increase 51.1 per cent over the previous week; 19 new COVID-19 deaths since Friday*
More than 80 Manitobans were hospitalized with COVID-19 over the weekend.

According to the provincial COVID-19 dashboard, as of Monday, there were 378 people in hospital with COVID-19 – an increase of 81 patients compared to the 297 people hospitalized as of Friday.

Of the current hospitalizations, the province says 341 people have active cases. There are 39 people in the intensive care unit with COVID-19 – all but one have active cases. The province pointed out that hospitalizations increased by 51.1 per cent last week, compared to the week before.



The province also reported 19 new deaths since the last update on Friday. This brings the total number of deaths to 1,427. A number of people in their 20s and 30s were among the deaths reported. The deaths of a woman in her 30s and a man in his 20s – both from Winnipeg – were reported on Saturday, and the death of a man in his 20s from the Southern Health region was reported on Monday.

Two deaths, both reported on Saturday concerning a woman in her 80s from the Interlake-Eastern health region and a woman in her 50s from the Southern health region, have been linked to unspecified variants of concern.

The other deaths reported include:

 A woman in her 90s from the Southern Health-Santé Sud region reported Saturday;
 A woman in her 70s from the Interlake-Eastern health region reported Sunday;
 A man and women in their 50s, a man in his 60s, a woman in her 70s, and two women in their 80s, all from the Winnipeg health region reported Sunday;
 A man in his 50s from Prairie Mountain Health reported Monday;
 Two women in their 40s and a man in his 50s from the Southern Health-Santé Sud region reported Monday; and
 A woman in her 50s and a man in his 60s from the Winnipeg health region reported Monday.


----------



## dirtydoper1991 (Jan 12, 2022)

I rather pull my last tooth out and give up on solids


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

*Let's talk about Ronald McDonald and doing your own research....*


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _"As i said, Israël and pfizer admit vaccine is no longer efficient against omicron spread, even less that it was against delta. It should be an individual choice based on your age and health, knowing it's not a 100% efficient magical treatment, triple vaccinated can still die from covid."_
> 
> Non sequitur. One does not follow the other. Vaccines don't stop infections. This has no bearing on what society, individuals or the employers should do to protect themselves. Vaccines do protect people who become infected and that has value. End of story.











Pfizer CEO says two Covid vaccine doses aren't 'enough for omicron'


Bourla said the two-dose vaccine has lost its protective power against infection and its ability to prevent hospitalization has also dropped.




www.cnbc.com





So inefficient they're already working on a new version.



https://www.jpost.com/health-and-wellness/coronavirus/article-692335










Israeli PM: Omicron unstoppable but no need for 'hysteria'


Israel's prime minister says there's no need to panic over the ultra-contagious omicron variant




abcnews.go.com






https://www.newsobserver.com/news/article257059142.html



“There is no control of the omicron wave,” said Sharon Alroy-Preis, the Health Ministry’s top public health official on Israel’s Channel 13 this week. “Probably no one is protected from infection,” said Jonathan Halevy, president of Shaare Zedek Medical Center in Jerusalem on Tuesday.

So inefficient they have no control of the wave despite a high vacccinated population, so inefficient no one is protected from infection despite a high vaccinated population.

It's no alternative reality bullshit, no right wing propaganda or anything else you could find to denigrate these facts.
So no need for your useless demonstration about prisoner of the moment logical fallacies. A new vaccine will appear soon because the current one does not prevent against omicron spread, and Israel is preserving his future 4th shot for high risk population and let his population, vaccinated and unvaccinated, go through massive infections (implying vaccine does not prevent infection against omicron).

About mandate vaccination. Road to hell is paved with good intentions. In France it's against the law, there's medical secret and employers don't have the right to ask about your health or vaccinal status. And it's normal.
Vaccine is good for individual protection only if you need it, since it's effective against severe forms and hospitalization, but not against infection and spread. It would be a non sense considering this. Even if it's a bit more than unvaccinated, it still does not prevent it. Not speaking about ethic, moral, and financial issues.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 12, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My solution?
> 
> Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.
> 
> ...



Sad little incel.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Pfizer CEO says two Covid vaccine doses aren't 'enough for omicron'
> 
> 
> Bourla said the two-dose vaccine has lost its protective power against infection and its ability to prevent hospitalization has also dropped.
> ...


Good news, you lucked out with omicron, the vaxxed lucked out more though, in fact we all lucked out it it appears.
The heat will be off for the unvaxxed, omicron will immunize you.
This expert has been giving good research updates from the beginning of the pandemic, it explains the governments changing policy. Links to papers in the YouTube description.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*International data agrees*


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> Your english seems to be fine now.
> 
> The number of dead people is the issue. We have had the Flu forever and we have not had it turn a building of seniors citizens into a breeding ground with scores of dead as the result. As far as using medicine to keep people from getting sick, how many vaccinations have you had in your life? I have had many as a kid.
> 
> ...


Got vaccinated as a kid against severe diseases that would certainly kill me if i was infected by them, the exact opposite of covid.
Again, vaccine has low protection against delta spreading and seems to have even less against omicron, you can't blame unvaccinated for killing people.
So crazy to even think about that imo...

You're speaking as if all vaccinated people were thinking the same and all unvaccinated people were thinking the same. You're absolutely wrong.

First, it's obvious that not everyone apply social distancing the same way, we all saw numerous of people with mask off nose, doing it unconsciously and thinking the were protected. It's obvious same kind of things happen with unvax free places. And of course vaccinated people will and already are being less attentive towards social distancing. Even in my own government people were seen as parties without no social distancing at all, there's a lot in all society and it's pretty normal. They're right and unvax should be able to join them since vaccine does not prevent transmission.

Then, the vast majority of the vaccinated people i know, did it only because of restrictive laws, not because a supposedly collectivist heroism to prevent any death of weak people.
The second kind of vaccinated people i know are these actual weak people who allegedly feared of covid and got vaccinated early to prevent serious forms, again no white knight heroism here.
Actually i don't think i know a single person who got vaccinated only to protect others.
And in the other way, i know crazy antivax dudes who swallow everything they read, but also people who don't want to take a medecine made by crapulous liars who got billion dollars fine. but i also know a lot of people like who consider allegedly they are not threatened seriously by covid and don't need to take 3 or 4 shots against a so weak threat. Also lot who just don't care about all that, didn't think about it and just don't want other people to force them do anything. Anyway not all unvaccinated people are crazy antivax, and not all vaccinated people are white knight heroes who would do anything to save the weaker people.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Pfizer CEO says two Covid vaccine doses aren't 'enough for omicron'
> 
> 
> Bourla said the two-dose vaccine has lost its protective power against infection and its ability to prevent hospitalization has also dropped.
> ...


non sequitur One does not follow the other. I shredded your earlier argument and you came back with the same one. What a dunce.

You are treating the ability of Omicron to evade defenses -- which, by the way are bolstered by booster shots -- as if that's the whole issue. It is not. Vaccines prevent serious illness, which is why the DOD made vaccination a requirement and why hospitals are making vaccination a requirement. This is not some moral issue, it's simple arithmetic. Fewer people getting sick means a healthier defense force and a healthier workforce.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> non sequitur One does not follow the other. I shredded your earlier argument and you came back with the same one. What a dunce.
> 
> You are treating the ability of Omicron to evade defenses -- which, by the way are bolstered by booster shots -- as if that's the whole issue. It is not. Vaccines prevent serious illness, which is why the DOD made vaccination a requirement and why hospitals are making vaccination a requirement. This is not some moral issue, it's simple arithmetic. Fewer people getting sick means a healthier defense force and a healthier workforce.


He really hasn’t added anything to the discussion for the past day beyond regurgitating right-wing antivax propaganda, blaming the climb in children’s hospitalization rates on American kids being fat and telling us how low the rates are in a supposed corner of France. Not sure I believe the French part anyway but whatever.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He really hasn’t added anything to the discussion for the past day beyond regurgitating right-wing antivax propaganda, blaming the climb in children’s hospitalization rates on American kids being fat and telling us how low the rates are in a supposed corner of France. Not sure I believe the French part anyway but whatever.


I recognize this sock as one of many. They don't ever bring new information or arguments and why should they? They are on the wrong side of the facts. 

I don't understand why people would push an ideology that kills people as a means of owning the libs but that's the what they are doing. Let us remember this.


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He really hasn’t added anything to the discussion for the past day beyond regurgitating right-wing antivax propaganda, blaming the climb in children’s hospitalization rates on American kids being fat and telling us how low the rates are in a supposed corner of France. Not sure I believe the French part anyway but whatever.


*Childhood obesity in France: The fight against stigma and stereotypes*
According to the latest figures, obesity levels are on the rise, especially among France's youngsters. They're up by at least 75 percent, with 34 percent of 2 to 7-year-olds currently considered overweight or obese. But what actually qualifies as childhood obesity, what stigma does it carry and how does it affect children and their health? We speak to Professor Patrick Tounian, an advisor to the Anti-Obesity League. 








France in focus - Childhood obesity in France: The fight against stigma and stereotypes


According to the latest figures, obesity levels are on the rise, especially among France's youngsters. They're up by at least 75 percent, with 34 percent of 2 to 7-year-olds currently considered overweight…




www.france24.com





*Obesity is on the rise in France according to the latest epidemiological survey*
Obesity has doubled in France during the last 25 years. The new national epidemiological survey on overweight and obesity by Obepi-Roche (2020) presented last week by “la Ligue contre l’obésité” showed obesity has increased significantly since the last Obepi-Roche survey (2012), 8 years ago. The survey, which involved 12,000 French participants, is also the first report of its kind to study paediatric obesity. 

According to the survey, nearly 1 adult in 6 is living with obesity in France today. 17% of the French population is obese, compared to 15% 8 years ago, accounting for nearly 8,567,128 individuals. Of the total population, 2 % have a BMI above 40, accounting for 1 million people. 36% are receiving treatment for obesity, 20 % are being treated for diabetes and 18% suffer from sleep apnoea.

Nearly 50% of the French population Is overweight or obese.

18% of 2 to 7 year-olds and 6 % of 8 to 17 year-old are obese. Prevalence among young people between 8 and 17 years old is twice as high in boys (62%) as in girls (38%). Young people from disadvantaged background are over-represented. 75% of the 8 to 17 year-olds who are overweight or obese fall into this category – more than 9 points higher than the general population.

The survey outlined the correlation between obesity and social environment with an obesity level twice as high in working class professions than in white collar professions (18% vs. 9.9%). Moreover, regional disparities are very high as well with the North and Est being of greater concern: 22.1% in Hauts-de-France, 20.2% in Grand Est and 19.8% in Normandy. Les Pays de la Loire (14.4 %) and Lile-de-France (14.2 %) fall at the bottom of the list. Obesity rates are also increasing with age. However, in recent years, it is among the youngest (18-24 years old) that obesity has increased the most, from 5.4 % in 2012 to 9.2 % in 2020. 








C3 Collaborating for Health | Obesity is on the rise in France according to the latest epidemiological survey


Obesity has doubled in France during the last 25 years. The new national epidemiological survey on overweight and obesity by Obepi-Roche (2020) presented last week by “la Ligue contre l’obésité” showed obesity has increased significantly since the last Obepi-Roche survey (2012), 8 years ago. The...




www.c3health.org





*Prevalence of Childhood Obesity in the United States*
For children and adolescents aged 2-19 years in 2017-20181:

The prevalence of obesity was 19.3% and affected about 14.4 million children and adolescents.
Obesity prevalence was 13.4% among 2- to 5-year-olds, 20.3% among 6- to 11-year-olds, and 21.2% among 12- to 19-year-olds. Childhood obesity is also more common among certain populations.
Obesity prevalence was 25.6% among Hispanic children, 24.2% among non-Hispanic Black children, 16.1% among non-Hispanic White children, and 8.7% among non-Hispanic Asian children.






Childhood Obesity Facts | Overweight & Obesity | CDC


Childhood obesity is a serious problem in the United States. Learn more...




www.cdc.gov


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> non sequitur One does not follow the other. I shredded your earlier argument and you came back with the same one. What a dunce.
> 
> You are treating the ability of Omicron to evade defenses -- which, by the way are bolstered by booster shots -- as if that's the whole issue. It is not. Vaccines prevent serious illness, which is why the DOD made vaccination a requirement and why hospitals are making vaccination a requirement. This is not some moral issue, it's simple arithmetic. Fewer people getting sick means a healthier defense force and a healthier workforce.


like i just sentenced one argument here.
All i said was facts just deal with it.

And vaccine mandatory is against the law. Except on a few specific places and that might be comprehensible, against covid in the whole population it's absolute nonsense and will never be, in France at least. And since vaccines only prevent severe forms and not spreading it should not be used as a restrictive tool to stop the spread.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> like i just sentenced one argument here.
> All i said was facts just deal with it.
> 
> And vaccine mandatory is against the law. Except on a few specific places and that might be comprehensible, against covid in the whole population it's absolute nonsense and will never be, in France at least. And since vaccines only prevent severe forms and not spreading it should not be used as a restrictive tool to stop the spread.


Which differences do we have regarding the facts? I have no disagreement with your assertion that the current vaccines are not great to protect people against infection. Your extrapolation of that fact to say vaccines are ineffective is false. 

Mandating vaccines as a requirement to work is legal. The rest of your confused post has nothing to do with that.

The vaccines are safe and effective. End of story.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> He really hasn’t added anything to the discussion for the past day beyond regurgitating right-wing antivax propaganda, blaming the climb in children’s hospitalization rates on American kids being fat and telling us how low the rates are in a supposed corner of France. Not sure I believe the French part anyway but whatever.


Of course its multi factor but obesity is with no doubt one of them. Anyway yes sending cdc and other legit links to support my points of course it's what antivax right wing propaganda do.
Since you won't change and even won't want to comprehend what my points are, refuting everything by a silly right wing propaganda accusation or something less, everyone is losing time here.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Which differences do we have that are upon the facts? Your opinion has no value, just facts.
> 
> Mandating vaccines as a requirement to work is legal. The rest of your confused post has nothing to do with that.
> 
> The vaccines are safe and effective. End of story.


Yes not as much as yours don't worry.

It's illegal in France, has been strongly refused by both syndicates and CEOs and they're absolutely right.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Yes not as much as yours don't worry.
> 
> It's illegal in France, has been strongly refused by both syndicates and CEOs and they're absolutely right.


I liked it very much when I heard Macron say his administration will make your lives miserable.

suffer, bitch.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 12, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I liked it very much when I heard Macron say his administration will make your lives miserable.
> 
> suffer, bitch.


Macron is a total psycho and i'm not surprised you liked hearing he was expressing his sadistic tendencies on his new scapegoat. You seem to be as psycho as him.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 12, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Macron is a total psycho and i'm not surprised you liked hearing he was expressing his sadistic tendencies on his new scapegoat. You seem to be as psycho as him.


You make yourself easy to discount


----------



## printer (Jan 12, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> You make yourself easy to discount


No shit?


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 12, 2022)

printer said:


> No shit?


Cross my heart and hope to die


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Which differences do we have regarding the facts? I have no disagreement with your assertion that the current vaccines are not great to protect people against infection. Your extrapolation of that fact to say vaccines are ineffective is false.
> 
> Mandating vaccines as a requirement to work is legal. The rest of your confused post has nothing to do with that.
> 
> The vaccines are safe and effective. End of story.


End of story? If so there should be no need for further vaccine development for new variants. Imo we need to keep up with the emerging story and keep developing better biotech. The efficacy question is moot depending on whether you mean infection transmission or morbidity/mortality.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 13, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> like i just sentenced one argument here.
> All i said was facts just deal with it.
> 
> And vaccine mandatory is against the law. Except on a few specific places and that might be comprehensible, against covid in the whole population it's absolute nonsense and will never be, in France at least. And since vaccines only prevent severe forms and not spreading it should not be used as a restrictive tool to stop the spread.


[/QUOTE]




Fogdog said:


> Which differences do we have regarding the facts? I have no disagreement with your assertion that the current vaccines are not great to protect people against infection. Your extrapolation of that fact to say vaccines are ineffective is false.
> 
> Mandating vaccines as a requirement to work is legal. The rest of your confused post has nothing to do with that.
> 
> The vaccines are safe and effective. End of story.


Other than the percentage of them the new Death Cult troll seems to ignore?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

From the reports I've seen omicron is going to change more than the conversation about vaccines. It is pretty well established that vaccinations offer protection from severe illness in most people and a booster does even better. The gross protection with vaccines wanes over a few months, but with natural infection there is residual immunity targeting another part of the virus. We will probably see a different approach to vaccines and different or multiple targets, other than the spike protein.

Omicron is as infectious as measles according to some experts and while vaccines offer some protection and boosters even more, most people will become infected with omicron as immunity wanes. Being vaccinated makes a difference and can save many people from the worst outcomes. Apparently omicron is one third as virulent as delta and about 4X more contagious. Virulence is measured by hospitalizations, length of illness and severity. This does not speak to potential long term effects of omicron or long covid, more time will have to pass for that to be known.

The governments are changing policy based on a new emerging scientific consensus about omicron based on it's virulence and contagiousness. There might not be as much heat on the unvaxxed soon, since they will all be naturally immunized and many of the vaxxed will be naturally boosted by spring. Unless it mutates into a more contagious and virulent strain that evades previous immunity, it is gonna join the other four common cold coronaviruses. 

We will be dealing with covid and it's after effects for awhile to come, but the pandemic as we have known it will be largely gone by summer. You never know though, covid has thrown us a few curve balls, but pandemics do end naturally, without vaccines. It is contagiousness, not virulence that wins the viral race and other viruses can attenuate.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Real vigilantes don't speak of dirt.


Yes, so why did you put an adverb in?


----------



## printer (Jan 13, 2022)

*Glenn Beck says he has COVID-19 for second time*
Speaking to Mark Levin on Levin's radio show, Beck said he's had the virus for about a week. He told Levin he was "great, except having COVID and seeing the destruction of our country."

Beck said this was a "lighter case, but it's now starting to go into my lungs today, which is a little disturbing," adding, "I'm on all the medications and treatments and everything else, so we'll see." 

Beck told Tucker Carlson in April that he previously had COVID-19 and because of that he would not be getting vaccinated.

Beck told Levin he was not being treated with monoclonal antibodies, some of which are less effective against the omicron strain of the virus, but was instead taking ivermectin, hydroxychloroquine, fluvoxamine — none of which are approved coronavirus treatments — and that his doctors were "hitting it really hard." 

The two went on to discuss unproven medical claims about the drugs, with Beck claiming that it was "basic science." 

Beck posted about his second positive test on his Instagram as well, calling it "just the worst ‘cold’ I have ever had," and lamenting the lack of accessibility to unapproved treatments, some of which were heavily touted by former President Trump and his allies.

Beck told Levin he is "not concerned," about his infection, adding that he is "so done with this whole COVID thing," and that "we have got to move on with our lives." 

He also joked that he was "a fatty-fat-fatso," and said "that's probably not the best thing," while also noting "I've got some other issues." 








Glenn Beck says he has COVID-19 for second time


Editor’s note: An earlier version of this story mischaracterized the nature of the anti-parasitic medication ivermectin.Conservative radio host Glenn Beck on Wednesday said he’d contrac…




thehill.com


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

printer said:


> *Glenn Beck says he has COVID-19 for second time*
> Speaking to Mark Levin on Levin's radio show, Beck said he's had the virus for about a week. He told Levin he was "great, except having COVID and seeing the destruction of our country."
> 
> Beck said this was a "lighter case, but it's now starting to go into my lungs today, which is a little disturbing," adding, "I'm on all the medications and treatments and everything else, so we'll see."
> ...


He is watching the destruction he daily helps happen, the hypocrite.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 13, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> My solution?
> 
> Let the fat be fat. Same way the vaxed be vaxed.
> 
> ...


Public restroom?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

zeddd said:


> End of story? If so there should be no need for further vaccine development for new variants. Imo we need to keep up with the emerging story and keep developing better biotech. The efficacy question is moot depending on whether you mean infection transmission or morbidity/mortality.


End of that story. Somehow I managed to switch off funding for all research with a badly worded post? I'll do my best to switch it back on because I agree that much more research is needed.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Macron is a total psycho and i'm not surprised you liked hearing he was expressing his sadistic tendencies on his new scapegoat. You seem to be as psycho as him.


Does Macron have the power to do what he says? Do most people support his actions? Have you tried to understand why he says what he does?

In this country, people like you can quit their jobs if they don't like constitutionally valid vaccine mandates. Your body, your choice.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Glenn Beck, who said he didn’t need the vaccine – is VERY sick with Covid, I'm rooting for the virus on this one.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> like i just sentenced one argument here.
> All i said was facts just deal with it.
> 
> And vaccine mandatory is against the law. Except on a few specific places and that might be comprehensible, against covid in the whole population it's absolute nonsense and will never be, in France at least. And since vaccines only prevent severe forms and not spreading it should not be used as a restrictive tool to stop the spread.


If you are a French citizen, then maybe you are right about laws in France. France's legal system is unimportant to me. If you don't like the laws then get them changed. 

In the US, we have plenty of employers who require vaccination as a condition of employment. The armed forces have them too. This has been settled for at least two hundred years. 

I agree that it's probably not something the US government can mandate to US citizens. But that is not necessary. The US Supreme Court will rule soon on whether or not Biden's mandate that employers over a certain size in workforce have a mandate in place. For many of them, they already put one in place because it make good business sense. And that's the point.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Glenn Beck, who said he didn’t need the vaccine – is VERY sick with Covid, I'm rooting for the virus on this one.


I think he's at least vaxxed, I had him figured for the con artist type, say he's unvaxxed when he is. However we can always hope. Too bad Tucker is vaxxed and delta is fading away...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Glenn Beck, who said he didn’t need the vaccine – is VERY sick with Covid, I'm rooting for the virus on this one.


i'm hoping he gave it to fucker carlson, who will die slowly, gasping for breath, just like all the people he caused to die with his lies


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


Cool story, bro.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 13, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Cool story, bro.


The last sentence is a showcase. All experimental animals get euthanized on the way to the facility cafeteria.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 13, 2022)

Birds aren't real.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 13, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Interesting when the science says two vaccines no good for current strain ( other strains have gone now) having had the disease is better but 3 shots are better still. Do you think you need to adapt the narrative in the light of this new science?


Yes its strange that it’s based on one shot. Would have like to hear that policy discussion


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 13, 2022)

Glen Beck, a parasite, is taking Ivermectin.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 13, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Glen Beck, a parasite, is taking Ivermectin.


maybe that will be like putting spot remover on your dog....


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Does Macron have the power to do what he says? Do most people support his actions? Have you tried to understand why he says what he does?
> 
> In this country, people like you can quit their jobs if they don't like constitutionally valid vaccine mandates. Your body, your choice.


Of course he is powerful enough to "piss off people" (the exact term he employed was "emmerder", like "shit on people" yeah that's presidential language of course).

Theres no opposite power anymore in France, Assembly is fullfilled with "godillots" who would vote for any law the gov. is pushing, in fear of losing their place in the majority.
Senate has not the same dominant force (right party), but they have no real counterpower since all law they don't agree with is reviewed by both senate and assembly, they must find a middle ground and if not the assembly has the last word.
There's a constitutionnal council who should verify the constitutionnality of laws, but Macron and the gov. are literraly shitting on the council advice since they modify the laws weeks after they were validated by the council to add what the council cancelled, exactly like the sanitary pass ; council said it shouldn't be for daily activities, the law was approved like that, and like two weeks after the government changes radically the law and add daily activities with a decree that won't need to be validated by the council.
So yes Macron does pretty much anything he wants, that's a total denying of democracy and a vast majority of people are rising against that.

His sentence was pure political move and certainly not a mistake. One of the ministers said the interview he gave should have been released after the voting of the vaccinal pass law, and so it shouldn't have changed the vote ; only conforting his electoral base, nothing more than that and everyone saw that.
There's presidential elections this year, and yes he's trying to make vaccinated people agree with his politics and vote for him on next elections again everyone see that, of course unvaccinated are scapegoats for him and a nice tool to maintain his political base, and his sentence was certainly not a goofy thruth language fueled by honesty and goodwilling for the society. And yes beside that he revealed many times his sadistic tendencies and that's something french people can't stand for years. Yellow jackets, teachers, health pros, unemployed, far left and far right voters, young and old people, and now unvaccinated people pretty much every one got pissed off by this psychopatic sadist at one time or another during his mandate.

During his whole mandate, Macron has been hatred and unsupported by a vast majority of french people yes. As i said his power comes from the weakness of french counter power institutions and political parties weakness at the time of the election ; enough people voted for him to be elected against the "evilish fascist" Marine Lepen, and still he was elected with even not 25% of eligible voters, 22 or 23% if i recall well.
He never really had popular support despite the massive propaganda his close friend, owner of a huge part of french press made through his papers. I think he is easily the most hatred president from the fifth republic. Even got slapped by a dude during a meeting with popular crowd.

It's not how it works here, and again a lot of people are complaining against these restrictive laws, lot of vaccinated people too. Not everyone shits on unvaccinated people in France. And again medical secret, as i said not any employer can ask for your health or vaccinal status, except few exceptions like health professionals, police firemen etc... but in overall population it's not and will never be


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 13, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Of course he is powerful enough to "piss off people" (the exact term he employed was "emmerder", like "shit on people" yeah that's presidential language of course).
> 
> Theres no opposite power anymore in France, Assembly is fullfilled with "godillots" who would vote for any law the gov. is pushing, in fear of losing their place in the majority.
> Senate has not the same dominant force (right party), but they have no real counterpower since all law they don't agree with is reviewed by both senate and assembly, they must find a middle ground and if not the assembly has the last word.
> ...


73% vaccination rate in France. I don't think you are going to win this fight. Just get vaccinated. It's not a big deal and could save your life.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 13, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> 73% vaccination rate in France. I don't think you are going to win this fight. Just get vaccinated. It's not a big deal and could save your life.


The only reason why vaccination rate is so high is because of restrictive laws, and not a need for the 73% of vaccinated. I know way more people who did it under constraint, and only to get access to public transport doing sport drink a beer to the bar etc. than for protecting themselves against hospitalization and death.
Also this rate will decrease with new shots, a lot of people are complaining about third shot, even not speaking about fourth or fifth.
There's at least a good thing in this, and something i never refuted, yes old and weak people have a really nice access to vaccines. But it still has nothing to do with restrictive laws.

I consider injecting at least three times, something that i don't need considering my age and good health is nonsense. Of course there's exceptions and i might get a severe form, but the chance is so low considering all factors, yes it's a non sense to get regular shots and accept these restrictive and segregating laws. If people from my age and health, consider they want or need to be vaccinated i'm perfectly fine with that since it's their personal choice. But nobody has to force me getting vaccinated, again considering it's a broken tool to stop transmission, no speaking about ethics moral and financial issues.

Not trying to convince you, just saying not every unvaccinated is a crazy antivax who kills babies and you should respect my choice as much as i respect yours.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 13, 2022)

French politics is thankfully completely irrelevant unless you are French or live there. Macron is a dick


----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Not trying to convince you, just saying not every unvaccinated is a crazy antivax who kills babies and you should respect my choice as much as i respect yours.


The unvaxxed do fill hospitals, are more contagious and indirectly harm others who need hospital services. It is at it's core a fear driven antisocial act of largely ignorant people. Soon the point will be moot, the unvaxxed will be immunized with omicron, they say it's mild, but it's actually a gamble. The benefits of vaccines and boosters are evident in the statistics and while they might not prevent all illness and wane with time, they can attenuate it and prevent severe outcomes in many people.

This pandemic appears to be going the way of previous ones, the virus has mutated into a more contagious and less virulent strain that has displaced other more virulent strains. That doesn't mean it can't seriously sicken and kill many people, it just means it appears to have lower hospitalization and mortality rates, so far.

Being unvaccinated is a bad idea and decision driven by disinformation and irrational fear, try and defend it if you want, but it's a losing proposition. You don't really have a moral or ethical leg to stand on, neither do you have a logical one. The unvaxxed appear to have gotten lucky with omicron and we in general are lucky too, it could have been even more virulent than delta and just as contagious as omicron.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Of course he is powerful enough to "piss off people" (the exact term he employed was "emmerder", like "shit on people" yeah that's presidential language of course).
> 
> Theres no opposite power anymore in France, Assembly is fullfilled with "godillots" who would vote for any law the gov. is pushing, in fear of losing their place in the majority.
> Senate has not the same dominant force (right party), but they have no real counterpower since all law they don't agree with is reviewed by both senate and assembly, they must find a middle ground and if not the assembly has the last word.
> ...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 14, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5066788


When I get out of work today, I’m thinking of going on a meth bender this weekend and picking a thread to troll endlessly. I’m planning to roll-play a little and will be styling myself as a hard-right dual resident of and expert in the politics and societies of Canada and Denmark. 
There’s a 10,000 word limit for individual posts here, my goal is to hit that limit at least three times. Stay tuned for unhinged walls of text, ehh.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2022)

Literally no one cares about French politics, you’ve got some irritating little shit albeit a victim of a pedo, or an old school fascist or the spawn of Nazi.
Very good wine though


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The unvaxxed do fill hospitals, are more contagious and indirectly harm others who need hospital services. It is at it's core a fear driven antisocial act of largely ignorant people. Soon the point will be moot, the unvaxxed will be immunized with omicron, they say it's mild, but it's actually a gamble. The benefits of vaccines and boosters are evident in the statistics and while they might not prevent all illness and wane with time, they can attenuate it and prevent severe outcomes in many people.
> 
> This pandemic appears to be going the way of previous ones, the virus has mutated into a more contagious and less virulent strain that has displaced other more virulent strains. That doesn't mean it can't seriously sicken and kill many people, it just means it appears to have lower hospitalization and mortality rates, so far.
> 
> Being unvaccinated is a bad idea and decision driven by disinformation and irrational fear, try and defend it if you want, but it's a losing proposition. You don't really have a moral or ethical leg to stand on, neither do you have a logical one. The unvaxxed appear to have gotten lucky with omicron and we in general are lucky too, it could have been even more virulent than delta and just as contagious as omicron.


Old and weak unvaccinated people do fill ICUs, in France admission in hospital is roughly 50/50 vax/unvax.. That's why it's good to have vaccination campaign toward old and weak, and certainly not get every 12+yo people on earth vaccinated four or five times. Of course i showed logical arguments, certainly not based on fear but i won't write again what you didn't achieve to understand once.

Soon we will move on an endemic situation since more and more people will be immunized through vaccine but also infection,less lethal strain will appear and it will be over. And i will be right for not getting 4 jabs for something i didn't need.









Europe's drug regulator joins WHO in pushback against excessive COVID boosters


More and more influential figures are talking about COVID becoming merely endemic.




fortune.com


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

zeddd said:


> French politics is thankfully completely irrelevant unless you are French or live there. Macron is a dick


They are for us too, and sadly we might get another run of this psycho


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> They are for us too, and sadly we might get another run of this psycho


I’m sorry to hear that, I’m fucking sick of these talentless creeps like Macron running countries, but the opposition is bat shit crazy.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Of course he is powerful enough to "piss off people" (the exact term he employed was "emmerder", like "shit on people" yeah that's presidential language of course).
> 
> Theres no opposite power anymore in France, Assembly is fullfilled with "godillots" who would vote for any law the gov. is pushing, in fear of losing their place in the majority.
> Senate has not the same dominant force (right party), but they have no real counterpower since all law they don't agree with is reviewed by both senate and assembly, they must find a middle ground and if not the assembly has the last word.
> ...


so i had to read all of this so you can say you support anti-vaxxer? let me give you a medical secret; in the US at age 3-4 preschool you better have your vaxx papers in order or your going to be stuck with your kid all day, every day until you get those papers..let that sink in.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I’m sorry to hear that, I’m fucking sick of these talentless creeps like Macron running countries, but the opposition is bat shit crazy.


There's a few ones that would do the job but they will never be elected. All we have for 20 years are pro-ue centrists with soft left/right tendency, but the thing is it's not working. But yes no serious opposition so they do what they want. They also gain benefit of massive non voting.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> so i had to read all of this so you can say you support anti-vaxxer? let me give you a medical secret; in the US at age 3-4 preschool you better have your vaxx papers in order or your going to be stuck with your kid all day, every day until you get those papers..let that sink in.


So you didn't get my points apparently, never defended anti-vaxxer.
Got vaccinated too when i was younger, against real serious diseases like tetanos or polio, not 0.000000000001% lethality covid.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> So you didn't get my points apparently, never defended anti-vaxxer.
> Got vaccinated too when i was younger, against real serious diseases like tetanos or polio,* not 0.000000000001% lethality covid.*


well, we have 900k dead; so what does X equal?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> well, we have 900k dead; so what does X equal?


of course, was exagerating the rate on purpose, you got what i meant.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> of course, was exagerating the rate on purpose, you got what i meant.


almost 1M dead; no exaggeration*.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> almost 1M dead; no exaggeration*.


Do try and keep up


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> The unvaxxed do fill hospitals, are more contagious and indirectly harm others who need hospital services. It is at it's core a fear driven antisocial act of largely ignorant people. Soon the point will be moot, the unvaxxed will be immunized with omicron, they say it's mild, but it's actually a gamble. The benefits of vaccines and boosters are evident in the statistics and while they might not prevent all illness and wane with time, they can attenuate it and prevent severe outcomes in many people.
> 
> This pandemic appears to be going the way of previous ones, the virus has mutated into a more contagious and less virulent strain that has displaced other more virulent strains. That doesn't mean it can't seriously sicken and kill many people, it just means it appears to have lower hospitalization and mortality rates, so far.
> 
> Being unvaccinated is a bad idea and decision driven by disinformation and irrational fear, try and defend it if you want, but it's a losing proposition. You don't really have a moral or ethical leg to stand on, neither do you have a logical one. The unvaxxed appear to have gotten lucky with omicron and we in general are lucky too, it could have been even more virulent than delta and just as contagious as omicron.


Governor Jim Justice (R-WV) was basically on his deathbed yesterday he had the shot and booster and thanked that for keeping him alive. today, after receiving Monoclonol Antibody treatment received yesterday he's a new man!

Q: why doesn't everybody receive this?

*West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice Says He Is Feeling Better After Covid-19*
*‘Without question, the fact that I chose to get vaccinated and boosted saved my life,’ *









West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice Says He Is Feeling Better After Covid-19


The Republican governor said his health is improving after testing positive earlier this week.




www.wsj.com





well yeah kinda..it was really the Monoclonal.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> almost 1M dead; no exaggeration*.


Excess mortality is likely well over 1M


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> it doesn't invalidate my point. Covid is not polio or tetanos. Protect the weak, let the others do what they want.


yes, yes it does. you also misspelled exaggerate.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> Governor Jim Justice (R-WV) was basically on his deathbed yesterday he had the shot and booster and thanked that for keeping him alive. today, after receiving Monoclonol Antibody treatment received yesterday he's a new man!
> 
> Q: why doesn't everybody receive this?
> 
> ...


Yes, an old fat dude like him should definitely be vaccinated since he's the primary target of covid.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Excess mortality is likely well over 1M


that's best we know.. states were reporting to That Man- so who knows what it really is?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Yes, an old fat dude like him should definitely be vaccinated since he's the primary target of covid.


should we eat him when he dies?


----------



## Quintana (Jan 14, 2022)

Anti-Vaxxers (which tend to be conservatives) are 20x more likely to die of a Covid infection. In the US almost 900,000 have died so far. That can have a lot of consequences for an election.
I still can’t quite understand the logic behind Fox News and the righties sending misinformation to their voting base who are dying at a higher rate from being unvaccinated.

We’ve been getting polio vaccines for years and requiring them before kids start school. No one ever said a peep and polio is all but gone now.

The only thing that has changed is that we had a big orange buffoon in the White House who politicized science because he was too stupid to understand it. His ignorance has rippled across the world and now we’re on our 3rd year of dealing with this garbage. 

The world is being held hostage by the lowest 30%. Cool.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> no, it doesn't. Not everyone is threatened the same by covid it's an obvious fact, not everyone needs the vaccine the same way. Old fat boomers definitely need vaccine, young healthy people definitely don't. Protect the weak and let the others do what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> *doesn't seem that appetizing.*


all that marbling over an open pit; the crispy cracklings.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2022)

Quintana said:


> Anti-Vaxxers (which tend to be conservatives) are 20x more likely to die of a Covid infection. In the US almost 900,000 have died so far. That can have a lot of consequences for an election.
> I still can’t quite understand the logic behind Fox News and the righties sending misinformation to their voting base who are dying at a higher rate from being unvaccinated.
> 
> We’ve been getting polio vaccines for years and requiring them before kids start school. No one ever said a peep and polio is all but gone now.
> ...


https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/10/26/what-the-2020-electorate-looks-like-by-party-race-and-ethnicity-age-education-and-religion/

it looks like democrats and republicans are running close to even numbers. so, say by now 1,000,000 have died to covid. if half of those people were voters, statictically, 400,000 of them would have been republicans and 100,000 would have been democrats, so that's a 300,000 loss for republicans in real time. if those 300,000 dead republican voters were from strategic states, that could cost them severely, the house and senate majorities they want and need so badly may evaporate, and they may lose enough seats that we can finally kick sinema and manchin to the curb and walk over their political corpses on the way to the promised land, halleluah...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> it doesn't invalidate my point. Covid is not polio or tetanos. Protect the weak, let the others do what they want.


Bad policy. Vax the lot and uninsure the dissenters.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 14, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> yes, yes it does. you also misspelled exaggerate.


Can you exaggeratedly misspell pedantic?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> So you base your restrictive policy on unproven risky assumptions. With that lie as your basis, the rest of your word soup falls apart.
> 
> "Dissenters" are not the reason why the spread is still there. Low vaccine protection against it. Even pfizer CEO admits it. Without speaking about protection against hospitalization that's only "reasonable".
> 
> ...


First sentence: proven unrisky assumptions.

Without the damned dissenters, we would be in MUCH better shape. You dismiss the inconvenient fact that any of the three vaccines used stateside greatly reduces morbidity and mortality. You have complete contempt for healthcare workers.

We are all weak in the face of the pandemic. Your criterion is a distinction without a difference.


----------



## printer (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Yes, just like they said for astrazeneca and jensens, now banned of multiple countries, not risk at all it's proven just get it. three months later oops after all maybe not please don't use it. proven unrisky assumption.
> 
> And with better sanitary response, true financial support on health care, we would be also in much better shape. My gov. closed 7000 hospital beds since the beginning of the pandemic, fired thousands health workers because of their vaccinal status.
> You're again making an assumption and not basing your point on facts, we don't know how much vaccine impacted spreading, and from what we know it' s not that much. *If we went from 90 to 100% vaccinated there will still be spreading and hospitalizations and deaths. Don't blame the unvaccinated blame the disease.*
> ...


18% unvaccinated, 40% of hospital admissions, 40% of ICU admissions, 77.8% of deaths.


----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Literally no one cares about French politics, you’ve got some irritating little shit albeit a victim of a pedo, or an old school fascist or the spawn of Nazi.
> Very good wine though


Cheese is pretty good too, to be fair.


----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## subwax (Jan 14, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I’m sorry to hear that, I’m fucking sick of these talentless creeps like Macron running countries, but the opposition is bat shit crazy.


What are you complaining about? We have got Boris Johnson!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> The only reason why vaccination rate is so high is because of restrictive laws, and not a need for the 73% of vaccinated. I know way more people who did it under constraint, and only to get access to public transport doing sport drink a beer to the bar etc. than for protecting themselves against hospitalization and death.
> Also this rate will decrease with new shots, a lot of people are complaining about third shot, even not speaking about fourth or fifth.
> There's at least a good thing in this, and something i never refuted, yes old and weak people have a really nice access to vaccines. But it still has nothing to do with restrictive laws.
> 
> ...


I get the sense that you are not trolling. Just not there with you regarding the cost to society being worth rejecting a safe and effective remedy for reasons that have nothing to do with Coronavirus.


----------



## Quintana (Jan 15, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2020/10/26/what-the-2020-electorate-looks-like-by-party-race-and-ethnicity-age-education-and-religion/
> 
> it looks like democrats and republicans are running close to even numbers. so, say by now 1,000,000 have died to covid. if half of those people were voters, statictically, 400,000 of them would have been republicans and 100,000 would have been democrats, so that's a 300,000 loss for republicans in real time. if those 300,000 dead republican voters were from strategic states, that could cost them severely, the house and senate majorities they want and need so badly may evaporate, and they may lose enough seats that we can finally kick sinema and manchin to the curb and walk over their political corpses on the way to the promised land, halleluah...


Exactly. Cutting off their noses to spite their faces, right?!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I get the sense that you are not trolling. Just not there with you regarding the cost to society being worth rejecting a safe and effective remedy for reasons that have nothing to do with Coronavirus.


What do you think of the hospital consultant who told Javid, U.K. Secretary of State for health, that he was not vaccinated and would refuse covid jabs as he had recently had covid19 and therefore had antibodies. He also works in covid itu. The recent research I posted would support him but he will lose his job when they mandate for nhs workers


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

I think anyone who turns down the vaccine is an idiot.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> What do you think of the hospital consultant who told Javid, U.K. Secretary of State for health, that he was not vaccinated and would refuse covid jabs as he had recently had covid19 and therefore had antibodies. He also works in covid itu. The recent research I posted would support him but he will lose his job when they mandate for nhs workers


i think healthcare workers should be vaccinated and boosted on a regular schedule until this shit blows over, unless and until new data confirms that there is no point in it, and i haven't seen that data yet, but then again, i support hogtying the unvaccinated and giving them the vaccine, fuck them and their choice, it's not a fucking personal choice when it effects everyone you come in contact with


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I think anyone who turns down the vaccine is an idiot.


You may be correct that they are idiots. Or maybe they are just susceptible to conspiracy theories.

Either way, it's certain that they just don't understand.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

I guess there will be people who are prone to subscribe to conspiracy theories more than the rest of us. My major issue is that their stand is to the detriment of the rest of us. It's such a selfish thing to do, and the more I read about anti-vaxxers, the more I see that it is a selfish viewpoint, without due consideration for anyone else.

Our government here have not helped matters in the slightest - its been, and continues to be, a complete and utter shambles. They couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery! They're fining others that broke the lock-down rules, yet were having parties at #10, while the rest of the country suffered.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 15, 2022)

sorryantivaxxer.com | stories of anti-vaxxers who died from COVID.


They thought COVID was a scam, until they lay dying from it. sorryantivaxxer.com tells their story using their own facebook and twitter posts.




www.sorryantivaxxer.com


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> What do you think of the hospital consultant who told Javid, U.K. Secretary of State for health, that he was not vaccinated and would refuse covid jabs as he had recently had covid19 and therefore had antibodies. He also works in covid itu. The recent research I posted would support him but he will lose his job when they mandate for nhs workers


I think there is good evidence that a person who recovers from coronavirus infection is probably as protected from reinfection as someone who is vaccinated. Maybe better. But there is no evidence that immunity lasts longer than the protection a vaccine gives, is there? Doesn't it matter which variant the person acquired immunity from? In about 6 months, an unvaccinated person will be due for their next infection. How does one manage that?

From a practical view, how does a large enterprise such as the NHS administer a requirement to work using a hybrid vaccination/infection-induced immunity policy? The purpose of the NHS is to provide health care to the public. I'm speculating that the NHS is requiring that workers be vaccinated because they don't know how to provide a safe workplace if they don't make that requirement. In other words, they are lazy and cheap. Then again, managing the workforce's antibody titer levels, tracking which variant a worker has been exposed to and how long ago is not what I want my healthcare system to be best at. I'd rather they be best at providing affordable high quality healthcare.

As I said, I'm not a medical professional. I go to experts on the subject for guidance.

This is what the CDC says about

*Infection-induced immunity versus vaccine-induced immunity*
_Because some people with COVID-19 can have very mild symptoms, some may see natural infection as preferable to receiving the COVID-19 vaccine. Some people may be concerned that getting a COVID-19 vaccine could make them sicker if they do get COVID-19.

*Key Points*_

_COVID-19 can cause severe illness or death, and we can’t reliably predict who will have mild or severe illness. You can also spread COVID-19 to others, including family. And some people continue to have long-term health issues after COVID-19 infection._
_Getting COVID-19 may offer some natural protection, known as immunity. Current evidence suggests that reinfection with the virus that causes COVID-19 is uncommon in the 90 days after initial infection. However, experts don’t know for sure how long this protection lasts, and the risk of severe illness and death from COVID-19 far outweighs any benefits of natural immunity._
_Currently available vaccines have been tested in large clinical trials and FDA has determined that they are safe and effective._
_The known and potential benefits of a COVID-19 vaccine must outweigh the known and potential risks of the vaccine for use under what is known as an Emergency Use Authorization (EUA). Watch a video on what an EUA is._

_Millions of Americans have already been vaccinated and these vaccines are undergoing the most intensive safety monitoring in U.S. history. The same vaccines are used globally and the World Health Organization reports that hundreds of millions of vaccinations have been administered._
_Once you’ve been fully vaccinated, you are able to do some things more safely, including travel._

Per CDC: The vaccines are safe and effective.

I support right to body privacy and oppose government enforced mandate for vaccination. Your body, your choice. I also support the right of employers both public and private to mandate safe and effective vaccination of their workforces. It is their business to decide what's best for them. Their business, their choice.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

I do recall some saying they were immune to it, as they had already had it. Then they got it again.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I guess there will be people who are prone to subscribe to conspiracy theories more than the rest of us. My major issue is that their stand is to the detriment of the rest of us. It's such a selfish thing to do, and the more I read about anti-vaxxers, the more I see that it is a selfish viewpoint, without due consideration for anyone else.
> 
> Our government here have not helped matters in the slightest - its been, and continues to be, a complete and utter shambles. They couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery! They're fining others that broke the lock-down rules, yet were having parties at #10, while the rest of the country suffered.


Perhaps it might be time to move on from point of view that unvaccinated are "selfish ..., without due consideration for anyone else.". That was probably true before Omicron. A few weeks after vaccination, protection from Omicron infection begins to drop below 50% and recedes to almost nothing within 4 months. So, I don't think we can say any more that unvaccinated people put others at risk. A high quality mask along with other sensible best practices works better than vaccination for long term protection against infection. Not wearing a mask when indoors in a public space is selfish, IMO. 

That said, the US is getting clobbered in its healthcare system because too many unvaccinated are clogging up or hospitals, especially ICU beds. Most Covid patients are unvaccinated. For one's own sake, they should get vaccinated.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I do recall some saying they were immune to it, as they had already had it. Then they got it again.


Yep. An unvaccinated person is due for their next infection every six months.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I think anyone who turns down the vaccine is an idiot.


He’s a consultant physician running a covid ward, he’s definitely not an idiot because he knows more than you


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> He’s a consultant physician running a covid ward, he’s definitely not an idiot because he knows more than you


I think he is - sorry, but i do. Probably the worst type, as he is in constant contact with COVID.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I think there is good evidence that a person who recovers from coronavirus infection is probably as protected from reinfection as someone who is vaccinated. Maybe better. But there is no evidence that immunity lasts longer than the protection a vaccine gives, is there? Doesn't it matter which variant the person acquired immunity from? In about 6 months, an unvaccinated person will be due for their next infection. How does one manage that?
> 
> From a practical view, how does a large enterprise such as the NHS administer a requirement to work using a hybrid vaccination/infection-induced immunity policy? The purpose of the NHS is to provide health care to the public. I'm speculating that the NHS is requiring that workers be vaccinated because they don't know how to provide a safe workplace if they don't make that requirement. In other words, they are lazy and cheap. Then again, managing the workforce's antibody titer levels, tracking which variant a worker has been exposed to and how long ago is not what I want my healthcare system to be best at. I'd rather they be best at providing affordable high quality healthcare.
> 
> ...


It’s a common misconception that you have no immunity once your antibodies subside after 6 months, we have memory cells which can stimulate the immune response to recognised pathogens, there is a slight latency period of about 3 days then full immune response. This results in a mild 3 day illness with little to no sequelae


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I think he is - sorry, but i do. Probably the worst type, as he is in constant contact with COVID.


That says more about you than him


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Not wearing a mask when indoors in a public space is selfish, IMO.


In my experience - the anti-vaxxers are the ones also deciding not to wear masks.

Edit - not all of them, to be correct - most of the ones I know do though.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> That says more about you than him


To you - probably, but I'm OK with that, based on the fact that there is nothing I can do about that.

Out of curiosity - where do you stand on the matter?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> Inn my experience - the anti-vaxxers are the ones also deciding not to wear masks.
> 
> Edit - not all of them, to be correct - most of the ones I know do though.


There is overlap between the two to be sure. But they aren't one and the same. Why conflate the two?


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

I agree - its a generalisation based on my personal experience (as stated in the previous post).


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> To you - probably, but I'm OK with that, based on the fact that there is nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Out of curiosity - where do you stand on the matter?


I stand on the side of emerging science, I’m a healthcare professional with direct exposure to patients. The science for omicron is clear you have some protection from 3 shots, some protection from previous infection either strongly for 4 months or adequately in terms of severity of morbidity extending beyond 6 months. There isn’t a clear scientific basis to penalise people who are unvaccinated but who have had covid. The real problem with omicron is for those who have had no shots or 2 shots and no previous exposure to covid, they are going to fill the wards with ARDS. That’s s what the recent research has demonstrated.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

Have you noticed a decrease in numbers recently?

Have you been vaccinated?

In the interest of openness - I have had all 3 jabs.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> Have you noticed a decrease in numbers recently?


Not in terms of numbers but morbidity is moderated because of the population’s exposure to previous variants plus vaccine effects, imo


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Not in terms of numbers but morbidity is moderated because of the population’s exposure to previous variants plus vaccine effects, imo


I did see on the news tonight that they're talking about the numbers coming down - I cannot wait for all this to be a distant memory.

Chances of another strain / variant, in your professional opinion?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> I did see on the news tonight that they're talking about the numbers coming down - I cannot wait for all this to be a distant memory.
> 
> Chances of another strain / variant, in your professional opinion?


The U.K. government are letting omicron rip, this will kill a few but most will get better immunity to further iterations of this virus. It’s is currently unrecognisable from the alpha variant which is the normal evolution of a virus. Yes there will be more strains as there are with influenza but we should all have a much milder disease as we do with flu. I see an end to the pandemic response within the next few months. (My only caveat being I hope it doesn’t mutate to a haemorrhagic disease).


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> It’s a common misconception that you have no immunity once your antibodies subside after 6 months, we have memory cells which can stimulate the immune response to recognised pathogens, there is a slight latency period of about 3 days then full immune response. This results in a mild 3 day illness with little to no sequelae


Yes, it's true that after a person recovers from the first infection, the second one us most often milder. From what I've read on the subject, it's too early to tell if long covid is less likely from Omicron too. I've seen opinions fall either way. 


_








‘Omicron the Pandemic Killer’ Idea Ignores Dangers of Long COVID


Infection preventionists and other health care professionals once again on the frontlines battling a COVID-19 surge need be wary of “mild” symptoms that could haunt them in the long run.



www.infectioncontroltoday.com





Monica Gandhi, MD, MPH, an infectious disease expert and a professor at the University of California, San Francisco, has been saying throughout the pandemic that COVID-19 will devolve into a seasonal nuisance like the common cold and influenza. She told ICT® in a Q&A in September that “if you study the history of infectious diseases … there has not been a single infection that we have not been able to get through if they don’t infect the immune system or if we have an adequate vaccine. If you develop an effective vaccine for an infection, even in the face of vaccine hesitancy, lack of vaccine uptake, you are going to get there because immunity is the only thing that gets you through the pandemic.” 

On the other hand, some health care professionals warn that the system should brace itself for an onslaught of long COVID cases in February, after the current Omicron surge subsides, as many experts predict.

Bruce Patterson, MD, who works for the Chronic COVID Treatment Center, says it is too soon to determine whether Omicron can cause long COVID, but believes it will follow the same route as Delta in that regard. 

Kavanagh writes for ICT® that “much of the abandonment of public health measures has been spurred by a massive disinformation campaign which has successfully convinced a relatively large portion of our population that as long as one lives through COVID-19 all will be well. The young and healthy have especially embraced this narrative.”

It is a false narrative, Kavanagh warns, because “the premise that mild infections do not carry significant risks is false. In part this belief is driven by those who have not died from COVID-19 being counted as ‘recovered’ as opposed to ‘survived’. SARS-CoV-2 causes a system infection and is commonly detected in the heart and brain, exemplified by the loss of smell from brain tissue destruction and loss of cardiac function from myocarditis. Even those who develop ‘mild’ COVID-19 can develop long COVID-19 which in many cases lasts for a year or longer.”_

That was published four days ago. So, I don't know what to believe regarding long covid and Omicron right now. I do know that long covid sucks. Maybe we'll know more in a few months. I'm living a secluded life until we know more on this subject and I feel the risk is acceptable. That is not possible for everyone and I'm not judging anybody if they get infected regardless of vaccinatoin status. These are hard times and most are doing what they think is best for them.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The U.K. government are letting omicron rip, this will kill a few but most will get better immunity to further iterations of this virus. It’s is currently unrecognisable from the alpha variant which is the normal evolution of a virus. Yes there will be more strains as there are with influenza but we should all have a much milder disease as we do with flu. I see an end to the pandemic response within the next few months. (My only caveat being I hope it doesn’t mutate to a haemorrhagic disease).


Interesting - thanks for your input.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> _It is a false narrative, Kavanagh warns, because “the premise that mild infections do not carry significant risks is false. In part this belief is driven by those who have not died from COVID-19 being counted as ‘recovered’ as opposed to ‘survived’. SARS-CoV-2 causes a system infection and is commonly detected in the heart and brain, exemplified by the loss of smell from brain tissue destruction and loss of cardiac function from myocarditis. Even those who develop ‘mild’ COVID-19 can develop long COVID-19 which in many cases lasts for a year or longer.”_


A colleague of mine went to bed feeling ill on the 20th of December - he got out of bed on the 4th of Jan. Sounds like he had an absolute nightmare.

He has a friend who has had Long COVID for around 2 years now - it has completely changed his life. His friend was an active person prior, but is almost immobile now.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, it's true that after a person recovers from the first infection, the second one us most often milder. From what I've read on the subject, it's too early to tell if long covid is less likely from Omicron too. I've seen opinions fall either way.
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Long covid should be possible from all strains but as population immunity increases, post viral long term effects should follow the normal pattern and decrease in incidence


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> A colleague of mine went to bed feeling ill on the 20th of December - he got out of bed on the 4th of Jan. Sounds like he had an absolute nightmare.
> 
> He has a friend who has had Long COVID for around 2 years now - it has completely changed his life. His friend was an active person prior, but is almost immobile now.


I'm sorry for you friends loss. We have a neighbor who HAD been looking forward to a long and active retirement until he came down with Covid and then long Covid.



zeddd said:


> The U.K. government are letting omicron rip, this will kill a few but most will get better immunity to further iterations of this virus. It’s is currently unrecognisable from the alpha variant which is the normal evolution of a virus. Yes there will be more strains as there are with influenza but we should all have a much milder disease as we do with flu. I see an end to the pandemic response within the next few months. (My only caveat being I *hope it doesn’t mutate to a haemorrhagic disease*).


^^Good god, let's hope that doesn't happen


This is what makes me nervous about being blithe about Omicron because it seems to be less severe in terms of acute respiratory effects:



20% of patients who were asymptomatic came down with long Covid. This was long before Omicron was born but it tells me me that one doesn't necessarily follow the other. Less severe infection does not mean less risk of long covid. Not unless one wants to count a 4% difference as significant.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Long covid should be possible from all strains but as population immunity increases post viral long term effects should follow the normal pattern and decrease in incidence


OK Doc,

I trust you and I do not think you are wrong. But I'm staying home most of the time for now. In a couple of months, I'll put my head out the window to see what the weather looks like.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

subwax said:


> A colleague of mine went to bed feeling ill on the 20th of December - he got out of bed on the 4th of Jan. Sounds like he had an absolute nightmare.
> 
> He has a friend who has had Long COVID for around 2 years now - it has completely changed his life. His friend was an active person prior, but is almost immobile now.


That’s sad to read, I’ve heard many similar stories. I hope he improves soon


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> OK Doc,
> 
> I trust you and I do not think you are wrong. But I'm staying home most of the time for now. In a couple of months, I'll put my head out the window to see what the weather looks like.


You live in a state the size of the U.K. with 1/80 th the population (?) so you can avoid it more than most, I found good Pinot noir helped with covid recovery so you will be fine.


----------



## subwax (Jan 15, 2022)

Thank you @Fogdog and @zeddd for your kind words.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, it's true that after a person recovers from the first infection, the second one us most often milder. From what I've read on the subject, it's too early to tell if long covid is less likely from Omicron too. I've seen opinions fall either way.
> 
> 
> _
> ...


Monica Ghandhi is a professor of infectious diseases, an academic doctor with no declared or revealed bias, Dr Patterson is paid for treating patients with long covid. Kavannah has a bias against the unvaccinated because they delayed his cancer treatment, according to him.
What percentage weight do you give to each person’s opinion as I’m quite sure it’s not equivalent?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 15, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Monica Ghandhi is a professor of infectious diseases, an academic doctor with no declared or revealed bias, Dr Patterson is paid for treating patients with long covid. Kavannah has a bias against the unvaccinated because they delayed his cancer treatment, according to him.
> What percentage weight do you give to each person’s opinion as I’m quite sure it’s not equivalent?


The problem with using the internet to "do your own research" is one can always find articles to confirm one's bias regardless whether or not one's belief has any validity. So, I should probably not have posted that article. It confirmed my bias. What can I say? I'm human. 

But,

I didn't see anything in any of those statements that raised flags of bias or deceptive wording. The statements seemed to me to be fairly carefully worded. Nothing incendiary or appealing to emotion. Did you see anything to disagree with in those statements that I posted?


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

Mancman1964 said:


> Are you mad , no chance I would never take an experimental genetherapy operating system injection for a flu virus 99.9% harmless . It's a bio weapon that's killing thousands and thousands and injuring millions. It killed all mammals it was ever trialed on by the way .


Didn't kill me. I have nipples.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

cindysid said:


> I've had both initial vaccines but haven't had the booster yet. Meanwhile I've had covid twice, once in July and again in October. I still have mild symptoms. Wondering if taking the booster is worth it, since I should already have a lot of antibodies built up. I'm 66 but in great health and good physical condition. No meds but the weed.


Hey lady. Good to see you back around. Sorry to hear you've had the Rona, but glad you overed it.

Yes, get the booster when enough time has past. The best antibodies are from having the virus and then the booster.

How did that Sandhill turn out for you? Did you run any of the others?


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Situation in US with kids is special, no other country has this kind of rate, and is primarly due to obesity amongst children we don't find anywhere else.
> In my country i'm not killing little children by not being vaccinated, so stop your flow of childish insults against me, thanks
> 
> *And you're out of point since we were talking about adults.


100% true about the fat kids. Just look at how fat the kids are in South Africa, the first country to let us know about the increase in childhood cases from Omicron.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . everyone is losing time here.


After all these pages of comments, you said something I can agree with.


----------



## injinji (Jan 15, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> The only reason why vaccination rate is so high is because of restrictive laws, and not a need for the 73% of vaccinated. . . . . . . . .


It's been forty years since I was last in France, but it was too crowded then. I'm sure it has only gotten worse. Really is a shame they are making you guys go on living.


----------



## cindysid (Jan 15, 2022)

Still running the Sandhill. I have crosses with some of the others that I’m trying to pop right no. Good to hear from you!


----------



## cindysid (Jan 15, 2022)

Still running the Sandhill. I have crosses with some of the others that I’m trying to pop right no. Good to hear from you!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 15, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> The problem with using the internet to "do your own research" is one can always find articles to confirm one's bias regardless whether or not one's belief has any validity. So, I should probably not have posted that article. It confirmed my bias. What can I say? I'm human.
> 
> But,
> 
> I didn't see anything in any of those statements that raised flags of bias or deceptive wording. The statements seemed to me to be fairly carefully worded. Nothing incendiary or appealing to emotion. Did you see anything to disagree with in those statements that I posted?


Kavanah uses hyperbole to speculate on unknown outcomes whilst admitting that patients with serious disease have prevented him from getting his cancer therapy. So yeah there is that


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 16, 2022)

Had the Rona a few weeks ago. Not too horrible. Few days of feeling like crap, couple of weeks of not tasting food. No vaccine.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

JonathanT said:


> Had the Rona a few weeks ago. Not too horrible. Few days of feeling like crap, couple of weeks of not tasting food. No vaccine.


i've given birth 2x; how would you rate that against the bottom chart and 'not too horrible'?



discomfort is subjective. i have a friend flesh and blood (fresh out of quarantine) tell me 'it's death'..'do whatever you can to not get it'. she was vaxxed and boosted.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I stand on the side of emerging science, I’m a healthcare professional with direct exposure to patients. The science for omicron is clear you have some protection from 3 shots, some protection from previous infection either strongly for 4 months or adequately in terms of severity of morbidity extending beyond 6 months. There isn’t a clear scientific basis to penalise people who are unvaccinated but who have had covid. The real problem with omicron is for those who have had no shots or 2 shots and no previous exposure to covid, they are going to fill the wards with ARDS. That’s s what the recent research has demonstrated.


Wouldn’t the logistics of regulating vaccine distribution based on an individuals previous exposure be a daunting if not impossible task? How many asymptomatic people have had Covid and didn’t know? Is getting the vaccine after a previous infection a health risk?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wouldn’t the logistics of regulating vaccine distribution based on an individuals previous exposure be a daunting if not impossible task? How many asymptomatic people have had Covid and didn’t know? Is getting the vaccine after a previous infection a health risk?


For the first part of your question I agree with you which is one reason why it should be patient choice rather than mandate. As to the second part yes there are lots of asymptomatic covid infections, nothing to worry about there, patient choice should be paramount if they are little risk to others or themselves, any subsequent infections should be mild due to memory cells waking up the immune response.
With regards to getting a vaccine after infection we don’t have the data for covid, but it is generally referred to as ADE, it happened with SARS 1 and the ferrets. Vaccine manufacturers are super aware of this possibility and we haven’t seen it so far, unless some of the rare adverse thromboses are to do with it, but Covid virus is more likely.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

you need vaccine to get into Australia



https://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-australia-60001871


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Wouldn’t the logistics of regulating vaccine distribution based on an individuals previous exposure be a daunting if not impossible task? How many asymptomatic people have had Covid and didn’t know? Is getting the vaccine after a previous infection a health risk?


a fools errand.

get the fucking shot already!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

subwax said:


> What are you complaining about? We have got Boris Johnson!!!


quite unique isn't he?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Bad policy. Vax the lot and uninsure the dissenters.


they dragged a chinese dude out of his house for quarantine camp and charged him about $800US for the trouble.


----------



## printer (Jan 16, 2022)

*Omicron largely evades immunity from past infection or two vaccine doses*
The new report (Report 49) from the Imperial College London COVID-19 response team estimates that the risk of reinfection with the Omicron variant is 5.4 times greater than that of the Delta variant. This implies that the protection against reinfection by Omicron afforded by past infection may be as low as 19%.

Researchers estimate the growth and immune escape of the Omicron variant in England. They used data from the UKHSA and NHS for all PCR-confirmed SARS-CoV-2 cases in England who had taken a COVID test between November 29th and December 11th 2021. 

The study includes people identified as having Omicron infection due to an S gene target failure (SGTF), as well as people with genotype data that confirmed Omicron infection. Overall, 196,463 people without S gene target failure (likely to be infected with another variant) and 11,329 cases with it (likely to be infected with Omicron) were included in the SGTF analysis, as well as 122,063 Delta and 1,846 Omicron cases in the genotype analysis. 

To assess the impact of Omicron on reinfection rates the researchers used genotype data, since even prior to Omicron, reinfection was correlated with negative S gene Target Failure data, likely due to random PCR target failure caused by the lower viral loads associated with reinfections. 

Controlling for vaccine status, age, sex, ethnicity, asymptomatic status, region and specimen date, Omicron was associated with a 5.40 (95% CI: 4.38-6.63) fold higher risk of reinfection compared with Delta. To put this into context, in the pre-Omicron era, the UK “SIREN” study of COVID infection in healthcare workers estimated that prior infection afforded 85% protection against a second COVID infection over 6 months. The reinfection risk estimated in the current study suggests this protection has fallen to 19% (95%CI: 0-27%) against an Omicron infection.

The researchers found a significantly increased risk of developing a symptomatic Omicron case compared to Delta for those who were two or more weeks past their second vaccine dose, and two or more weeks past their booster dose (for AstraZeneca and Pfizer vaccines). 


Depending on the estimates used for vaccine effectiveness against symptomatic infection from the Delta variant, this translates into vaccine effectiveness estimates against symptomatic Omicron infection of between 0% and 20% after two doses, and between 55% and 80% after a booster dose. Similar estimates were obtained using genotype data, albeit with greater uncertainty.

Prof Neil Ferguson from Imperial College London said: “This study provides further evidence of the very substantial extent to which Omicron can evade prior immunity given by both infection or vaccination. This level of immune evasion means that Omicron poses a major, imminent threat to public health.”








Omicron largely evades immunity from past infection or two vaccine doses | Imperial News | Imperial College London


The Omicron variant largely evades immunity from past infection or two vaccine doses according to the latest Imperial modelling.




www.imperial.ac.uk


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> For the first part of your question I agree with you which is one reason why it should be patient choice rather than mandate. As to the second part yes there are lots of asymptomatic covid infections, nothing to worry about there, patient choice should be paramount if they are little risk to others or themselves, any subsequent infections should be mild due to memory cells waking up the immune response.
> With regards to getting a vaccine after infection we don’t have the data for covid, but it is generally referred to as ADE, it happened with SARS 1 and the ferrets. Vaccine manufacturers are super aware of this possibility and we haven’t seen it so far, unless some of the rare adverse thromboses are to do with it, but Covid virus is more likely.


After reading about asymptomatic cases degenerating into full long Covid, I do not say “nothing to worry about there”. I worry.


----------



## slipdef (Jan 16, 2022)

rollitup said:


> You may be correct that they are idiots. Or maybe they are just susceptible to conspiracy theories.
> 
> Either way, it's certain that they just don't understand.


Please erase/close my account please, i have nothing to do in RIU, my mistake.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> After reading about asymptomatic cases degenerating into full long Covid, I do not say “nothing to worry about there”. I worry.


I worry about that too. Since there’s so much we don’t know, my instinct is to err on the side of caution.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 16, 2022)

injinji said:


> It's been forty years since I was last in France, but it was too crowded then. I'm sure it has only gotten worse. Really is a shame they are making you guys go on living.


Come to think of it, it has been that long. The South is simply beautiful. I fondly remember the cars and light delivery vehicles. (And being a skinny teen sipping a beer at an outdoor table.) The cars were so dog butt ugly they became kind of cute.
Now it’s all bland international shapes. A cultural treasure (?), gone.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 16, 2022)

slipdef said:


> Please erase/close my account please, i have nothing to do in RIU, my mistake.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 16, 2022)

slipdef said:


> OK I’m out. Couldn’t hack it here. Admin, next time please send an improved idiot.


Fify


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> After reading about asymptomatic cases degenerating into full long Covid, I do not say “nothing to worry about there”. I worry.


One swallow does not a summer make, I agree. It’s always important to understand incidence within a population, long covid from asymptomatic infection could easily also be a case of cfs or ebv as these post dromal syndromes appear similar to long covid. The other point is long covid from asymptomatic infection is rare, there will be cases and these are the ones you read about. Meanwhile in the U.K. today 200 people died of type 2 diabetes and prob >400 of cancer, but don’t worry if you’ve missed it cos it’s the same story every day.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> a fools errand.
> 
> get the fucking shot already!


You would be a good camp guard, crack that whip louder


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> One swallow does not a summer make, I agree. It’s always important to understand incidence within a population, long covid from asymptomatic infection could easily also be a case of cfs or ebv as these post dromal syndromes appear similar to long covid. The other point is long covid from asymptomatic infection is rare, there will be cases and these are the ones you read about. Meanwhile in the U.K. today 200 people died of type 2 diabetes and prob >400 of cancer, but don’t worry if you’ve missed it cos it’s the same story every day.


i don't understand the significance of your last sentence? it IS the same story every day, all over the world, and people do become numb to it after a lifetime of seeing it daily. they were numb to it before covid, and they'll add covid statistics to it soon enough and quit caring about those, too


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand the significance of your last sentence? it IS the same story every day, all over the world, and people do become numb to it after a lifetime of seeing it daily. they were numb to it before covid, and they'll add covid statistics to it soon enough and quit caring about those, too


i remember when 1k dead per day was huge; now it's around 1600 daily in US- they don't even talk about it anymore. the interactive map has been relegated to the bottom right (below the fold in the before at newsstands).

this week we had 780k new infections basically 1M weekly.

i would just stay home.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand the significance of your last sentence? it IS the same story every day, all over the world, and people do become numb to it after a lifetime of seeing it daily. they were numb to it before covid, and they'll add covid statistics to it soon enough and quit caring about those, too


The point is about proportionality, Medicine is triaged, every life is important.
It doesn’t matter if those uninvolved stop caring or become numb as they have no input. It matters if the medical staff become numb or demotivated (because they are being coerced in the strongest terms ie job security) as patient care will suffer. Hundreds die every day from sugar and tobacco, the numbers are going up, covid is on the wane, sorry to be the bearer of good news.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> After reading about asymptomatic cases degenerating into full long Covid, I do not say “nothing to worry about there”. I worry.


well, when it's considered that death would be preferred after contracting..?

you are correct; i pointed out the link between millions falling off PUA (they're still unemployed), Jamie Dimon's blessing of economic bliss and Bidens get a vaccine to the tone deaf who booed That Man when he revealed his booster shot.

That Man can't even control them anymore.

our economy is overheated with inflation.

Mr. Dimon, please go grocery shopping.

this is not going to end well if the gaslight doesn't stop.

Reek Romney needs to shut the fuck up.

*END THE FILIBUSTER NOW SO WE CAN GET BILLS PASSED!*


----------



## printer (Jan 16, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The point is about proportionality, Medicine is triaged, every life is important.
> It doesn’t matter if those uninvolved stop caring or become numb as they have no input. It matters if the medical staff become numb or demotivated (because they are being coerced in the strongest terms ie job security) as patient care will suffer. Hundreds die every day from sugar and tobacco, the numbers are going up, covid is on the wane, sorry to be the bearer of good news.


Manitoba is already seeing a record level of hospitalizations related to COVID-19 and hundreds more are expected in the coming weeks. The Public Health Agency of Canada released its prediction for the Omicron wave, and the forecast for close to 200 new daily COVID-19 hospitalizations has Dr. Renate Singh worried we’re headed for what she called an emerging mass casualty situation.

“It’s not like we didn’t know that, but it is shocking and sobering to see it on paper,” said Dr. Renate Singh, an anesthesiologist who works for the Winnipeg Regional Health Authority and Shared Health. “I don’t think this kind of picture was made clear enough in the explanation of our current provincial situation,” she told CTV News Friday. 

“We are destined, I’m afraid, to be in quite a pickle in terms of taking care of everyone who needs us,” Singh said.

Dr. Kristjan Thompson, president of Doctors Manitoba, said on Thursday part of the anxiety doctors have is not knowing what the plan is for when the hospital system runs out of bed capacity.

“I fear for scenarios where we are in a situation where it’s a crisis standard of care,” he said.

Singh said she feels the same, as there have been recent days where the Grace Hospital ER had double the number of patients in the space than what it was designed to hold. She said she and her colleagues talk daily about what may happen if there isn’t space for people. “Where are they going to go? Do we have a field hospital somewhere we haven’t been told about yet? Are they going to be reclaiming every spare space?”

Dr. Singh said Manitobans need to do everything in their power to prevent from getting infected during this critical period, because it stretches out the pandemic and the impact on the health-care system. 

A Shared Health spokesperson said on Thursday, there were 1,444 medicine beds across the heath system with 157 beds vacant.








Manitoba doctors worried about Omicron surge in hospitals


Manitoba is already seeing a record level of hospitalizations related to COVID-19 and hundreds more are expected in the coming weeks.




winnipeg.ctvnews.ca





*COVID-19 hospitalizations in Manitoba reach 517 with 18 more reported on Friday*
Manitoba reported 18 new COVID-19 hospitalizations and five new deaths on Friday, according to the province's online dashboard.

The increase in hospitalizations pushes that total to 517, while the number of COVID-19 patients in intensive care units across the province decreased to 45 from 47 on Thursday.

As of midnight, there were 102 patients in Manitoba ICUs, a Shared Health spokesperson says. That is the combined total of both COVID and non-COVID patients.

The critical care program's normal, pre-COVID baseline capacity was 72 patients.

New outbreaks have been declared at:


Grace Hospital, 3 North, in Winnipeg.
Health Sciences Centre, unit GA3, in Winnipeg.
Calvary Place personal care home in Winnipeg.
Park Manor personal care home in Winnipeg.
Charleswood Care Centre personal care home in Winnipeg.
Victoria General Hospital, 4 South, in Winnipeg.
Luther Home, personal care home in Winnipeg.
Children's Hospital, unit CK5, in Winnipeg.
St. Claude Personal Care Home in St. Claude.
Crocus Court Personal Care Home in Roblin.
Villa Youville Inc. in Ste. Anne.
Red River Place personal care home in Selkirk.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/covid19-numbers-update-hospitalizations-cases-deaths-manitoba-1.6315238



Looking for some good news.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


he doesn't get that once he's part of our little flock, he may only leave at the pleasure of Mod God.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 16, 2022)

printer said:


> Manitoba is already seeing a record level of hospitalizations related to COVID-19 and hundreds more are expected in the coming weeks. The Public Health Agency of Canada released its prediction for the Omicron wave, and the forecast for close to 200 new daily COVID-19 hospitalizations has Dr. Renate Singh worried we’re headed for what she called an emerging mass casualty situation.
> 
> “It’s not like we didn’t know that, but it is shocking and sobering to see it on paper,” said Dr. Renate Singh, an anesthesiologist who works for the Winnipeg Regional Health Authority and Shared Health. “I don’t think this kind of picture was made clear enough in the explanation of our current provincial situation,” she told CTV News Friday.
> 
> ...


you're in the single digits?


----------



## printer (Jan 16, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> you're in the single digits?


Yes, wish the government data showed them better but they are on a graph with hospital admissions so they are a line in the weeds at the bottom of the chart. Found this one interesting.



Some


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 16, 2022)

slipdef said:


> Please erase/close my account please, i have nothing to do in RIU, my mistake.


----------



## printer (Jan 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> The point is about proportionality, Medicine is triaged, every life is important.
> It doesn’t matter if those uninvolved stop caring or become numb as they have no input. It matters if the medical staff become numb or demotivated (because they are being coerced in the strongest terms ie job security) as patient care will suffer. Hundreds die every day from sugar and tobacco, the numbers are going up, covid is on the wane, sorry to be the bearer of good news.


*CDC guidelines for antivirals give the unvaccinated the lion's share *
That a significant percentage of the eligible population would reject such vaccines — too often at the cost of death to themselves or family members — seemed unfathomable. And yet that is precisely what has occurred.

Paradoxically, of the hundreds of unvaccinated patients treated in my hospital over the course of this pandemic, I have yet to see one refuse therapies such as monoclonal antibodies, all of which carry many more side effects than the vaccines they have declined. 

Breakthrough cases routinely occur among the vaccinated and boosted. Twenty-five percent of our current COVID-19 hospitalizations have been in vaccinated patients, with a small percent having been boosted as well. These numbers will surely grow in the coming months as vaccine immunities continue to wane. While their prognosis will be better than their unvaccinated counterparts, vaccinated patients will still be hospitalized, suffer and potentially die, particularly if they are afflicted with comorbidities. 

The use and administration of these therapies — funded by the federal government without cost to the end user — are governed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and state prioritizations. Although immunosuppressed patients are appropriately atop the list, most unvaccinated patients will be granted the next highest level of priority. 

For example, a 35-year-old unvaccinated former smoker with asthma gains priority over a 66-year-old vaccinated cancer patient. Similarly, an unvaccinated 25-year-old smoker with depression takes precedence over a 64-year-old vaccinated patient with chronic pulmonary disease. Indeed, the highest priority on the CDC list does not include a single profile of vaccinated patients other than the immunosuppressed, regardless of other comorbidities. Based on current supplies, unvaccinated patients will receive most of these lifesaving medications. 

Health systems and society are benefiting greatly from a renewed focus on health equities. Underpinning it all is the question of fairness. The decision to refuse vaccination is a matter of personal choice, but with choice comes consequence. To date, the adverse consequences of such rejections have shifted from the individual to the community. 








CDC guidelines for antivirals give the unvaccinated the lion’s share


Based on current supplies, unvaccinated patients will receive most of these lifesaving medications.




thehill.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

printer said:


> *CDC guidelines for antivirals give the unvaccinated the lion's share *
> That a significant percentage of the eligible population would reject such vaccines — too often at the cost of death to themselves or family members — seemed unfathomable. And yet that is precisely what has occurred.
> 
> Paradoxically, of the hundreds of unvaccinated patients treated in my hospital over the course of this pandemic, I have yet to see one refuse therapies such as monoclonal antibodies, all of which carry many more side effects than the vaccines they have declined.
> ...




That's some serious bullshit giving these people priority over anything. So let me get this straight, they refuse to protect themselves but we are expedited to sacrifice our health and lives to protect them, FUCK THAT!!!!!. THESE DEPLORIBLES WOULD CELEBRATE OUR DEATHS.


----------



## printer (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> That's some serious bullshit giving these people priority over anything. So let me get this straight, they refuse to protect themselves but we are expedited to sacrifice our health and lives to protect them, FUCK THAT!!!!!. THESE DEPLORIBLES WOULD CELEBRATE OUR DEATHS.


That is the issue. I do not want to do my part for society but I want society there for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> That's some serious bullshit giving these people priority over anything. So let me get this straight, they refuse to protect themselves but we are expedited to sacrifice our health and lives to protect them, FUCK THAT!!!!!. THESE DEPLORIBLES WOULD CELEBRATE OUR DEATHS.


you beat me to it...fuck each and every one of them in the eye...guess it's a good thing i'm not in healthcare, because i'd tell the unvaccinated to go home and eat horse dewormer


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> That's some serious bullshit giving these people priority over anything. So let me get this straight, they refuse to protect themselves but we are expedited to sacrifice our health and lives to protect them, FUCK THAT!!!!!. THESE DEPLORIBLES WOULD CELEBRATE OUR DEATHS.


How would you treat them if it was your job to help them?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How would you treat them if it was your job to help them?


Some of us just wouldn't make good caregivers


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> How would you treat them if it was your job to help them?


Should be based on medical need and chances of survival, not on how stupid you are.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Some of us just wouldn't make good caregivers


I know I wouldn’t in this case. It must be so frustrating working so hard to help people that won’t help themselves.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Should be based on medical need and chances of survival, not on how stupid you are.


Unfortunately the stupid ones need more care due to disregarding advice based on their belief in the efficacy of unproven fantastic cures. So they are filling up the beds across the board according to reports in the media. Fact is they take priority due to medical need as you stated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Unfortunately the stupid ones need more care due to disregarding advice based on their belief in the efficacy of unproven fantastic cures. So they are filling up the beds across the board according to reports in the media. Fact is they take priority due to medical need as you stated.


why do we as a society put up with these people? they're a drain on the rest of us, and they contribute nothing of value, all they do is cost the rest of us money that could be used elsewhere, and resources that will never ever be recouped...
it goes against nature, how long can you defy natural selection before it turns around and mauls you like a giant inbred bear?...we're making our society weaker in the name of "humanity"....how humane is it to burden half of humanity with a bunch of morons that require constant supervision?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I know I wouldn’t in this case. It must be so frustrating working so hard to help people that won’t help themselves.


I admire their simplicity, they believe that they are helping themselves, they are just misguided and make decisions based on an irrational bedrock of fantasy, given traction in the post reason/Trump era


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I admire their simplicity, they believe that they are helping themselves, they are just misguided and make decisions based on an irrational bedrock of fantasy, given traction in the post reason/Trump era


What do you think of the CDC guidelines?


----------



## zeddd (Jan 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> What do you think of the CDC guidelines?


Specifically what?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 17, 2022)

Just give them the dewormer they beg and threaten for and save the real medicine for the sane.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why do we as a society put up with these people? they're a drain on the rest of us, and they contribute nothing of value, all they do is cost the rest of us money that could be used elsewhere, and resources that will never ever be recouped...
> it goes against nature, how long can you defy natural selection before it turns around and mauls you like a giant inbred bear?...we're making our society weaker in the name of "humanity"....how humane is it to burden half of humanity with a bunch of morons that require constant supervision?


It's not hard to long for a eugenic solution using Darwinian natural selection, however a hallmark of civilization is helping the weak minded in spite of themselves! We'd end just as bad as those stupid bastards if we reduced ourselves to their level. My level of sympathy for them varies with the number they helped take with them and I have little for the antivaxx cheerleaders. 

I don't think it will be much of an issue for very long, most of the vaxxed don't end up in the ICU or needing antiviral drugs, or antibodies and both will be available in quantity by spring and infections are starting to level off already. Many fewer people are ending up in the hospital with omicron, both vaxxed and unvaxxed, but the volume should be high for awhile because of the number of infections.

We help people who do all kinds of stupid and dangerous stuff anyway.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's not hard to long for a eugenic solution using Darwinian natural selection, however a hallmark of civilization is helping the weak minded in spite of themselves! We'd end just as bad as those stupid bastards if we reduced ourselves to their level. My level of sympathy for them varies with the number they helped take with them and I have little for the antivaxx cheerleaders.
> 
> I don't think it will be much of an issue for very long, most of the vaxxed don't end up in the ICU or needing antiviral drugs, or antibodies and both will be available in quantity by spring and infections are starting to level off already. Many fewer people are ending up in the hospital with omicron, both vaxxed and unvaxxed, but the volume should be high for awhile because of the number of infections.
> 
> We help people who do all kinds of stupid and dangerous stuff anyway.


Weak vs. weak-minded, big difference. I’d say a civilized society looks out for the weak. But the weak-minded are in a hell of their own device. I would not dissipate resources on them.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Weak vs. weak-minded, big difference. I’d say a civilized society looks out for the weak. But the weak-minded are in a hell of their own device. I would not dissipate resources on them.


You can't save people from themselves, but ya can try to keep them from taking ya with them on the highway to Hell!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You can't save people from themselves, but ya can try to keep them from taking ya with them on the highway to Hell!


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)

Will you take the antibiotic?









R. Kelly's physician testifies the singer had herpes since at least 2007 as prosecutors allege he knowingly infected people | CNN


R. Kelly's personal physician of 25 years took the stand Thursday to testify about his treatment of the singer's genital herpes since at least 2007, after prosecutors allege the singer knowingly infected multiple people with the incurable sexually transmitted disease.




www.cnn.com





R. Kelly is a 'no'.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 17, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Specifically what?


The guidelines for who will have priority in receiving antivirals. Giving them to 25 year old unvaccinated smokers over 60 year old cancer patients doesn’t make sense to me. I’m wondering if it makes sense to you.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 17, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The guidelines for who will have priority in receiving antivirals. Giving them to 25 year old unvaccinated smokers over 60 year old cancer patients doesn’t make sense to me. I’m wondering if it makes sense to you.


the 25 year old had not lived their life; you and i are considered expendable now having lived ours.

which is why no unnecessary surgeries (or putting myself in a position for, such as leaving home) is at the top of my list.

in other words don't do anything that could put you in jeopardy..alpine skiing..rock climbing..walking downtown Toronto.


----------



## printer (Jan 17, 2022)

*Preliminary Israeli study shows fourth vaccine not enough to stop omicron*
Gili Regev-Yochay, director of Sheba Medical Center's Infectious Diseases Unit, said the trial studied the effect of the Pfizer booster after two weeks and the Moderna booster after one week, according to Reuters. 

Regev-Yochay said the increase in antibodies from a fourth shot was "probably not enough for the Omicron."

"We know by now that the level of antibodies needed to protect and not to got infected from Omicron is probably too high for the vaccine, even if it's a good vaccine," she added.

Sheba Medical Center ran the trial on second booster shots among 150 of its staff members, and its findings were preliminary and unpublished, The Times of Israel reported. About 500,000 Israelis have been inoculated with a fourth dose as of Sunday.

Israel has led the push for vaccinations throughout the pandemic and was the first country to begin to offer booster shots to its population.

Prime Minister Naftali Bennett previously announced that the country would begin offering a fourth vaccine as a second booster shot for high-risk populations and vulnerable groups. 

Despite the push for vaccinations, Israel reported nearly 12,000 new COVID-19 cases earlier this month, a record-setting figure for daily case rates since the start of the pandemic.

“There is no control of the omicron wave,” Sharon Alroy-Preis, the Israeli health ministry’s top public health official, said to a local news outlet at the time. 








Preliminary Israeli study shows fourth vaccine not enough to stop omicron


A preliminary study in Israel, believed to be the world’s first, found that a fourth COVID-19 vaccine is not enough to prevent omicron infections. Gili Regev-Yochay, director of Sheba Me…




thehill.com


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> The guidelines for who will have priority in receiving antivirals. Giving them to 25 year old unvaccinated smokers over 60 year old cancer patients doesn’t make sense to me. I’m wondering if it makes sense to you.


So you read an article by a doctor (Bruce Farber?) complaining about something called triage?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 18, 2022)

OG-KGP said:


> Ive banged many whores without protection. I'm lucky, never had an std. I never would knowing. Does that answer?


For once I believe you. Trump would be proud. Your wife and kids think your a hero? Yes I bet your a great roll model…….


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> So you read an article by a doctor (Bruce Farber?) complaining about something called triage?


I’ll take that as a yes.

It doesn’t make sense to me but I’m not a medical professional.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I’ll take that as a yes.
> 
> It doesn’t make sense to me but I’m not a medical professional.


So I can try and explain. Pretend for a minute that you are a doctor, two people are waiting to be seen. One has a very painful dislocated thumb, the other is vomiting blood on your floor, who would you attend to first?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> So I can try and explain. Pretend for a minute that you are a doctor, two people are waiting to be seen. One has a very painful dislocated thumb, the other is vomiting blood on your floor, who would you attend to first?


the one who was vaccinated
i understand the concept of triage...i just think they have their criteria for it all fucked up...one of the first questions should be, "is this patient vaccinated?" if the answer is no, move on to the next one that is, until they're all treated, then, and only then, do the unvaccinated get any attention...


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

Whether they are vaccinated has little bearing on either thumb pain or blood puke, no time to waste asking irrelevant questions


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> So I can try and explain. Pretend for a minute that you are a doctor, two people are waiting to be seen. One has a very painful dislocated thumb, the other is vomiting blood on your floor, who would you attend to first?


I understand your point without pretending I’m something I’m not.

Pretend for a moment you are a cancer patient with Covid. Pretend you’re denied a life saving treatment because it’s reserved for people that, from personal choice, won’t take a vaccine that would have prevented them from needing the treatment in the first place.

Considering your profession, I’m glad you have empathy for the stupid. I don’t have that empathy but since I’m a retired account executive, it’s not necessary.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I understand your point without pretending I’m something I’m not.
> 
> Pretend for a moment you are a cancer patient with Covid. Pretend you’re denied a life saving treatment because it’s reserved for people that, from personal choice, won’t take a vaccine that would have prevented them from needing the treatment in the first place.
> 
> Considering your profession, I’m glad you have empathy for the stupid. I don’t have that empathy but since I’m retired, it’s not necessary.


Cancer patients with covid are high on the list , they won’t get bumped for an antivaxer with a sore thumb.
You seem really pissed off.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Whether they are vaccinated has little bearing on either thumb pain or blood puke, no time to waste asking irrelevant questions


well then i'd treat the one throwing up blood first, but irrelevance is subjective...my logic being...these fools don't care enough about their own health to get a simple free injection to stop a rampaging epidemic...so why should i care about their health either? i should treat someone with finite materials who can't be bothered to keep themselves healthy to begin with? seems like a waste of materials to me


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the one who was vaccinated
> i understand the concept of triage...i just think they have their criteria for it all fucked up...one of the first questions should be, "is this patient vaccinated?" if the answer is no, move on to the next one that is, until they're all treated, then, and only then, do the unvaccinated get any attention...


Thank goodness you’re not a doctor! Hippocrates is turning in his grave. This is medieval and so narrow minded. By your logic we shouldn’t treat any gang member with a gunshot wound, any morbidly obese person who develops type II diabetes , or any heroin addict overdosing.

“Did you join that gang willingly, even though there is all this data about the potential for violence and getting shot?!”

“Did you choose to eat this way and live this lifestyle, even though there is all this data proving this will raise your risk of developing type II diabetes?!”

Did you use heroin like this or this often, even though there is all this data indicating your chances over dosing are high?!”

All of these examples and countless others are the product of people’s personal decisions and morals, and they all strain the same medical system good perfect pure vaccinated people rely on.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Cancer patients with covid are high on the list , they won’t get bumped for an antivaxer with a sore thumb.
> You seem really pissed off.


Maybe not a sore thumb. From the article:

“For example, a 35-year-old unvaccinated former smoker with asthma gains priority over a 66-year-old vaccinated cancer patient.”

Not pissed off at all. Enjoying my day, brewing some ewc tea for the garden, which is looking great so far.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Thank goodness you’re not a doctor! Hippocrates is turning in his grave. This is medieval and so narrow minded. By your logic we shouldn’t treat any gang member with a gunshot wound, any morbidly obese person who develops type II diabetes , or any heroin addict overdosing.
> 
> “Did you join that gang willingly, even though there is all this data about the potential for violence and getting shot?!”
> 
> ...


Cool. Morality tips from a klantard.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Cool. Morality tips from a klantard.


Oh good one dude!


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well then i'd treat the one throwing up blood first, but irrelevance is subjective...my logic being...these fools don't care enough about their own health to get a simple free injection to stop a rampaging epidemic...so why should i care about their health either? i should treat someone with finite materials who can't be bothered to keep themselves healthy to begin with? seems like a waste of materials to me


That’s a really interesting view and I can sympathise with it. I would also go for the blood puker even though I know he is a convicted child rapist with an antivaxer utube channel. Ultimately it’s about helping people because they really need it and that’s the job satisfaction, whoever they are is totally irrelevant, we aren’t judges or pigs.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> That’s a really interesting view and I can sympathise with it. I would also go for the blood puker even though I know he is a convicted child rapist with an antivaxer utube channel. Ultimately it’s about helping people because they really need it and that’s the job satisfaction, whoever they are is totally irrelevant, we aren’t judges or pigs.


I honestly respect you for that and I wasn’t being sarcastic when I said I’m glad you’re empathetic to everyone.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I honestly respect you for that and I wasn’t being sarcastic when I said I’m glad you’re empathetic to everyone.


Thanks, it’s easy to be empathetic when there is suffering, it’s a normal human reaction 96% have when faced with the reality of a health crisis, you would be too if faced with it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 18, 2022)

No one is saying don't treat these idiots that won't vaccinate but on the same hand they should not get priority for medications. Why not just make a rule whites christians go to the head of the line, that is on about the same level.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 18, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> No one is saying don't treat these idiots that won't vaccinate but on the same hand they should not get priority for medications. Why not just make a rule whites christians go to the head of the line, that is on about the same level.















Latest Data on COVID-19 Vaccinations by Race/Ethnicity


KFF is collecting and analyzing data on COVID-19 vaccinations by race/ethnicity to gain increased insight who is receiving the vaccine and whether some groups are facing disparities in vaccination.




www.kff.org






Apparently everyone that isn’t in the Asian population is about equal.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

I’m cooking chicken curry tonight


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 18, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5069659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Numbers game. 

What is 60% of 15%, 60% of 60% (or 75% if you are counting 'white hispanics as white and not hispanic, they really have been playing a lot of games with this demographic over the last handful of years)), and 81% of 6%?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5069659
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we already know your world view is filtered through racist trash lenses.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I’m cooking chicken curry tonight


Do you cook from a recipe or by feel?


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2022)

This study shows us that most adverse reactions people are having after getting the vaccine is not due to the vaccine. 









More Than Two-Thirds of Adverse COVID-19 Vaccine Events Are Due to Placebo Effect


One-third of clinical trial participants who received no vaccine reported systemic adverse advents like headache and fatigue. The placebo effect is the well-known phenomenon of a person's physical or mental health improving after taking a treatment with no pharmacological therapeutic benefit – a



scitechdaily.com





*More Than Two-Thirds of Adverse COVID-19 Vaccine Events Are Due to Placebo Effect*

_Haas and colleagues analyzed data from 12 clinical trials of COVID-19 vaccines. The 12 trials included adverse effects reports from 22,578 placebo recipients and 22,802 vaccine recipients. After the first injection, more than 35 percent of placebo recipients experienced systemic adverse events – symptoms affecting the entire body, such as fever – with headache and fatigue most common at 19.6 percent and 16.7 percent, respectively. Sixteen percent of placebo recipients reported at least one local event, such as pain at site of injection, redness, or swelling.

In comparison after the first injection, 46 percent of vaccine recipients experienced at least one systemic adverse event and two-thirds of them reported at least one local event. While this group received a pharmacologically active treatment, at least some of their adverse events are attributable to the placebo – or in this case, nocebo – effect, as well given that many of these effects also occurred in the placebo group. Haas and colleagues’ analysis suggested that nocebo accounted for 76 percent of all adverse events in the vaccine group and nearly a quarter of all local effects reported._


lies, distortions, half truths and misleading antivaxx propaganda are killing people.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Do you cook from a recipe or by feel?


Technique, try this for a Bengali style chicken Bhuna: you will need to make a spice mix first, I roast cilantro seed, cumin seed, fennel seed together , ratio 60%, 25%, 15%. When cool add additional ground turmeric a bit less than cumin and Kashmiri chilli powder to your preference.
Make garlic ginger paste 50/50 in blended with a little water.
Heat half cup of rapeseed oil in a wok until it is v hot, stand back and dump the garlic ginger paste in and fry up until it is golden brown. Add spice mix, salt, small handful, cook stirring continuously, add some tomato purée and some water cook this paste. Add chicken cook until done, season to taste with salt and pepper, finish with fresh cilantro and green chilli, cook time 20 minutes
Edit; I usually throw in 2 green cardamom pods and 1 inch of cinnamon stick and a chopped fresh tomato
Edit 2, add dried kasuri methi at the end, they are also called fenugreek leaves
Edit 3 the flavour comes from roasting all the ingredients together in the oil without burning it, that’s the tricky bit so use a little water if it sticks.


----------



## smokinrav (Jan 18, 2022)

I like a more mild chicken. Cut into 1 inch pieces, put it into a ziplock quart bag. Add a teaspoon of olive oil and shake to cover the chicken. Add spices to your taste. I use an onion powder, garlic powder, salt and black pepper mix. Shake to cover the pieces and cook in a non stick pan till browned. Use as desired.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Technique, try this for a Bengali style chicken Bhuna: you will need to make a spice mix first, I roast cilantro seed, cumin seed, fennel seed together , ratio 60%, 25%, 15%. When cool add additional ground turmeric a bit less than cumin and Kashmiri chilli powder to your preference.
> Make garlic ginger paste 50/50 in blended with a little water.
> Heat half cup of rapeseed oil in a wok until it is v hot, stand back and dump the garlic ginger paste in and fry up until it is golden brown. Add spice mix, salt, small handful, cook stirring continuously, add some tomato purée and some water cook this paste. Add chicken cook until done, season to taste with salt and pepper, finish with fresh cilantro and green chilli, cook time 20 minutes
> Edit; I usually throw in 2 green cardamom pods and 1 inch of cinnamon stick and a chopped fresh tomato
> ...


That right there is the real deal. Thx.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 18, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> That right there is the real deal. Thx.


You’re welcome but it’s not fully authentic, it’s a short cut but good one if you only have 30 mins. If I have time I make a vegetable stock and an infused tomato purée with garlic and methi. Even that gets finessed by the aunties to a whole different level. So it’s pandemic chicken bhuna, you know when it’s finished when the oil separates and then the colour darkens.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 18, 2022)

Getting COVID On Purpose Since Omicron Seems Milder Is a Bad Idea


With a growing number of reports that the Omicron variant typically causes a more mild form of illness, people are starting to wonder whether they should now just get infected on purpose. Here are five reasons why experts say that's a bad idea.




www.health.com




We are basically at the "Eating Tide pods" stage of the pandemic. May the odds be ever in their favor.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 18, 2022)

What? Just get it over and try to get Covid?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 19, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Getting COVID On Purpose Since Omicron Seems Milder Is a Bad Idea
> 
> 
> With a growing number of reports that the Omicron variant typically causes a more mild form of illness, people are starting to wonder whether they should now just get infected on purpose. Here are five reasons why experts say that's a bad idea.
> ...


Pretty sure this very thing has been suggested recently on this site .


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Now you know why I was saying to stop calling omicron mild. It's so mild that here in Michigan it's killing 125 a day.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2022)

nope; but kids will take everything else. bad cartel; bad. i'm sure your children already know but it wouldn't hurt to mention what's being sent up from the south and their next party may be their last..they're putting fentanyl in everything.

trust nothing from the street.









13-year-old boy dies after presumed fentanyl exposure at his Connecticut school, police say | CNN


A 13-year-old boy who was found unconscious after a presumed fentanyl exposure at his Hartford, Connecticut, school last week has died, police said.




www.cnn.com





now resuming your regularly programmed thread.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> What? Just get it over and try to get Covid?
> 
> View attachment 5069989


reminds me of life with That Man <piss shiver>.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 19, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Getting COVID On Purpose Since Omicron Seems Milder Is a Bad Idea
> 
> 
> With a growing number of reports that the Omicron variant typically causes a more mild form of illness, people are starting to wonder whether they should now just get infected on purpose. Here are five reasons why experts say that's a bad idea.
> ...


<phone rings> 8 weeks..we've got 8 weeks..

to quarantine. two months from yesterday and if nothing else comes along..? we're good to go.

many will still die though- everywhere i go my minions tell me it's in their store.

get your NIOSH cert N95 at Home Depot or Lowes. fresh air good; store air bad.

stay distanced; stay home; stay safe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> nope; but kids will take everything else. bad cartel; bad. i'm sure your children already know but it wouldn't hurt to mention what's being sent up from the south and their next party may be their last..they're putting fentanyl in everything.
> 
> trust nothing from the street.
> 
> ...


where did it say anything about the south in that article?
while there is some manufactured in Mexico, the main source has been and remains China...
and if it's coming across the border into texas, well, texas isn't the south, outside of physical geography...


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Whether they are vaccinated has little bearing on either thumb pain or blood puke, no time to waste asking irrelevant questions


It is a very relevant question when demand exceeds supply. Those who would not vaccinate (and cannot show a doctor’s note contraindicating the vaccination) should be sent to the end of the line. Society’s obligation to pay for their deliberate stupidity is diminished. 
At the very least allow insurers to stop paying for unvaxed Covid care where the parenthetical does not apply.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It is a very relevant question when demand exceeds supply. Those who would not vaccinate (and cannot show a doctor’s note contraindicating the vaccination) should be sent to the end of the line. Society’s obligation to pay for their deliberate stupidity is diminished.
> At the very least allow insurers to stop paying for unvaxed Covid care where the parenthetical does not apply.


Fascism is so hot this season


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Fascism is so hot this season


Positioning sound public heath measures as fascism is not helping.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Positioning sound public heath measures as fascism is not helping.


Masks are just like the holocaust.

Vaccination cards are exactly like the Jewish badge.

We live in a totalitarian dystopia.

We are literally slaves.

Literally.

Slaves.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Masks are just like the holocaust.
> 
> Vaccination cards are exactly like the Jewish badge.
> 
> ...


It hurts to know many of our fellow voters are saying that without irony.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It hurts to know many of our fellow voters are saying that without irony.


It oozes the highest levels of entitlement and narcissism, while simultaneously pissing on those that have actually suffered. 

It's quite the trifecta.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> It oozes the highest levels of entitlement and narcissism, while simultaneously pissing on those that have actually suffered.
> 
> It's quite the trifecta.


I wish we had more tortillatarians. 
I mean let’s taco bout it


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 19, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> reminds me of life with That Man <piss shiver>.


Is this an acquaintance of ours? Asking for a friend.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Masks are just like the holocaust.
> 
> Vaccination cards are exactly like the Jewish badge.
> 
> ...


The vaxxed won't have to worry about being slaves. The only thing they have to worry about is the initial shots being minus 79% effective against Omicron & walking around with about 12% of their immune system functioning which will require a lifetime of boosters just to keep them functioning for the rest of their lives. Absolute fuckwits. Maybe they should look up what a Killer Lymphocyte is & why the vaccine calling them out & destroying them is NOT a good idea. Pretty sure AIDS comes to mind.

Oh & then there's these also








PFIZERS APPENDIX 1. EXPLOSIVE LIST OF ADVERSE EVENTS OF SPECIAL INTEREST


A list of Pfizers 100s and 100s of adverse events of concern submitted to the FDA for EUA approval.



www.academia.edu





Yummy


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> The vaxxed won't have to worry about being slaves. The only thing they have to worry about is the initial shots being minus 79% effective against Omicron & walking around with about 12% of their immune system functioning which will require a lifetime of boosters just to keep them functioning for the rest of their lives. Absolute fuckwits. Maybe they should look up what a Killer Lymphocyte is & why the vaccine calling them out & destroying them is NOT a good idea. Pretty sure AIDS comes to mind.


Oh please do provide the reference for these pearls.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh look, a retard.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Oh please do provide the reference for these pearls.


Sorry I was wrong, - 76% between day 151-190 after vaccination..


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Sorry I was wrong, - 76% between day 151-190 after vaccination..


You do know that medrxiv is not peer-reviewed.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Sorry I was wrong, - 76% between day 151-190 after vaccination..


This is an oddly limited dataset.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You do know that medrxiv is not peer-reviewed.


lol The CEO of Pfizer (Albert Bourla) recently said on live TV to the world that the 2 initial vaccines are Garbage & do nothing.. Is that enough proof?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol The CEO of Pfizer (Albert Bourla) recently said on live TV to the world that the 2 initial vaccines are Garbage & do nothing.. Is that enough proof?


No. 
Peer-reviewed or no.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

When people are melting and my HCP's are reaching out, then I'll worry. Until then, the guy on the internet spreading FUD can go eat a hobo butt in mid-summer.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol The CEO of Pfizer (Albert Bourla) recently said on live TV to the world that the 2 initial vaccines are Garbage & do nothing.. Is that enough proof?



Cool story.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> When people are melting and my HCP's are reaching out, then I'll worry. Until then, the guy on the internet spreading FUD can go eat a hobo butt in mid-summer.


spicy!


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> No.
> Peer-reviewed or no.


I'm all about natural, not scientology & pseudoscience. How about you prove to me that COVID was cultured from a human for a start & what is being used in the vaccine is derived from that same human culture. I'll wait the rest of my life but who knows maybe you're a miracle worker or something..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Please never get vaccinated.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I'm all about natural, not scientology & pseudoscience. How about you prove to me that COVID was cultured from a human for a start & what is being used in the vaccine is derived from that same human culture. I'll wait the rest of my life but who knows maybe you're a miracle worker or something..


You do seem to have spun yourself into a cocoon of unfact. Your wager is not accepted since it is not honest. 
Nice dual projection though. Inform your paymasters.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You do seem to have spun yourself into a cocoon of unfact. Your wager is not accepted since it is not honest.
> Nice dual projection though. Inform your paymasters.


Nope... You believe in fauci fairytales & nothing more & the funniest part is they haven't even hid it from you, it's all out in the open in their very own scientific journals......


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Nope... You believe in fauci fairytales & nothing more.


Fauci is and has been correct. You must be from the Fraudpublican wing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I'm all about natural, not scientology & pseudoscience. How about you prove to me that COVID was cultured from a human for a start & what is being used in the vaccine is derived from that same human culture. I'll wait the rest of my life but who knows maybe you're a miracle worker or something..


why would anyone try to prove that covid was cultured from a human? or that anything in the vaccine was cultured in a human? both of those statements are fucking ridiculous. i think you read your scripted remarks in the wrong order.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Fauci is and has been correct. You must be from the Fraudpublican wing.


I guess next you're going to try & tell me 99% of people who came down with Polio didn't only experience severe flu like symptoms & less that 0.14% didn't suffer paralysis or worse?

I guess you'll also try to tell me Diphtheria anti-toxin was beneficial even after inoculation cases doubled & in the case of 1940 Germany skyrocketed 10 fold?

I guess you also believe the Spanish Flu come from Spain & not a US military base in Kansas where US soldiers were forced to take multiple injections within days of leaving for Europe to which most died of enhanced immune responses on the battlefield? I guess the Spanish Flu was also proven to be a contagion when the mucous of infected people was swabbed into the eyes, mouth & nose of healthy people, injected directly into their bloodstream?

I guess Louis Pasteur didn't renounce his work on his death bed whilst admitting Beauchamp was correct about terrain theory?

Dude, I've documented 2000 years of history in chronological form along with the entire history of inoculation over the past 4 centuries whether through Your avenues or the ones covered up. I don't care what you think...


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Dude, I've documented *cherry picked* 2000 years of history in chronological form along with the entire history of inoculation over the past 4 centuries whether through Your avenues or the ones covered up. I don't care what you think...


Fixed.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I guess next you're going to try & tell me 99% of people who came down with Polio didn't only experience severe flu like symptoms & less that 0.14% didn't suffer paralysis or worse?
> 
> I guess you'll also try to tell me Diphtheria anti-toxin was beneficial even after inoculation cases doubled & in the case of 1940 Germany skyrocketed 10 fold?
> 
> ...


I will not try to pry you free from obvious religion.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would anyone try to prove that covid was cultured from a human? or that anything in the vaccine was cultured in a human? both of those statements are fucking ridiculous. i think you read your scripted remarks in the wrong order.


It's for people looking for confirmation bias, as if a biologist wouldn't test/know when an animal is sick, or as if they're seriously worried about the supply of chicken eggs. Then they think when a virus doesn't grow well in one animal culture, these scientists just give up and use it anyway and don't use a better culture. Those are the common reasons why people are against non-human cultures. It's twisting a minor technical obstacle that they're all able to overcome, into something massive that cannot be overcome.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Its called proving a virus exists you dumb cunt.


There we go, he's from the UK, the colonial homeland of the americanus redneckanus.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I guess next you're going to try & tell me 99% of people who came down with Polio didn't only experience severe flu like symptoms & less that 0.14% didn't suffer paralysis or worse?
> 
> I guess you'll also try to tell me Diphtheria anti-toxin was beneficial even after inoculation cases doubled & in the case of 1940 Germany skyrocketed 10 fold?
> 
> ...




Cool story.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> It's for people looking for confirmation bias, as if a biologist wouldn't test/know when an animal is sick, or as if they're seriously worried about the supply of chicken eggs. Then they think when a virus doesn't grow well in one animal culture, these scientists just give up and use it anyway and don't use a better culture. Those are the common reasons why people are against non-human cultures. It's twisting a minor technical obstacle that they're all able to overcome, into something massive that cannot be overcome.


so more republican antivaxx stupid shit, got it...


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so more republican antivaxx stupid shit, got it...



It's sometimes tough to translate retard.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> There we go, he's from the UK, the colonial ancestral homeland of the americanus redneckanus.


FIFY. Don't forget the square heads, they were dicks too!


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> FIFY. Don't forget the square heads, they were dicks too!


Your Canada is showing!


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

He may also be a incel so watch out.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Go put your face diaper on & get your dose of 10,000ppm right in front of your mouth. Hard to believe people who think they know ppm,pH etc are this fucking retarded. Insult to Marijuana you cunts are mate.


Please explain your data


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Please explain your data


He's a grower that doesn't believe in the principles of air filtration.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> There we go, he's from the UK, the colonial homeland of the americanus redneckanus.


lol I'm not from the UK...


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Please explain your data


Go & measure it yourself.. Easily verifiable. Go to a fire station maybe, throw a mask on, use their ppm meter beneath the mask & tell me how many warning bells you hear while you're suffocating yourself.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I'm not from the UK...


Still, please explain your data.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I'm not from the UK...


Australia then. Wherever it is, there's a cultural inferiority complex that's masked with hypermasculinity.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Australia then. Wherever it is, there's a cultural inferiority complex that's masked with hypermasculinity.


Marsupials are closely involved.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Go & measure it yourself.. Easily verifiable. Go to a fire station maybe, throw a mask on, use their ppm meter beneath the mask & tell me how many warning bells you hear while you're suffocating yourself.


Do you know why we social distance six feet? So our spit particles are able to fall to the ground before they can be inhaled. If particles are measured falling from the bottom of the mask, then they're already headed towards the ground. Please explain how this is bad.

Suffocating, lol. Go call every welder and painter and cry to them about how their masks don't work.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Marsupials are closely involved.


Those sons of bitches are always involved.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Do you know why we social distance six feet? So our spit particles are able to fall to the ground before they can be inhaled. If particles are measured falling from the bottom of the mask, then they're already headed towards the ground. Please explain how this is bad.
> 
> Suffocating, lol. Go call every welder and painter and cry to them about how their masks don't work.


lol the 6ft apart is a military thing dude. You do realise your "Heart" has an EMF with a 6ft radius? It's about how they can identify you in public, not about how far your spit can travel.. Jeezuz christ what do you people fill your heads with?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Those sons of bitches are always involved.


They never surrendered the pocket veto.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol the 6ft apart is a military thing dude. You do realise your "Heart" has an EMF with a 6ft radius? It's about how they can identify you in public, not about how far your spit can travel.. Jeezuz christ what do you people fill your heads with?


Well now you're just a regular ol' meth user if you're suggesting that the 6ft gap is to protect your heart from a Covid magnetic field.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Do you know why we social distance six feet? So our spit particles are able to fall to the ground before they can be inhaled. If particles are measured falling from the bottom of the mask, then they're already headed towards the ground. Please explain how this is bad.
> 
> Suffocating, lol. Go call every welder and painter and cry to them about how their masks don't work.


For years, health professionals like surgeons, scrub techs and the like have been unwittingly suffocating themselves during surgeries with masks. It’s tragic really, all that CO2 has unknowingly caused such great harm. 
Same goes for anyone wearing N95s while doing specialty construction work like sandblasting or asbestos abatement. They would have been so much better off just inhaling particulates then all the damage caused by the excess CO2.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Go & measure it yourself.. Easily verifiable. Go to a fire station maybe, throw a mask on, use their ppm meter beneath the mask & tell me how many warning bells you hear while you're suffocating yourself.


You don't need to go to a fire station moron, there is a ton of data available online, you do your own "research", just look at the right sources. Generations of health and safety professionals have looked closely at these masks and many others including OSHA have been regulating them for decades you idiot. These masks have been used in industrial, scientific and the medical professions for decades. There is no credible evidence to support your claims and a ton of data that demonstrates the efficacy of masks in reducing the transmission of covid.

There's something else you're missing in all this too, COMMON FUCKING SENSE!


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

"I used to wear things 8-10 hours a day that make people retarded."

"But no really, you should all listen to me."


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> For years, health professionals like surgeons, scrub techs and the like have been unwittingly suffocating themselves during surgeries with masks. It’s tragic really, all that CO2 has unknowingly caused such great harm.
> Same goes for anyone wearing N95s while doing specialty construction work like sandblasting or asbestos abatement. They would have been so much better off just inhaling particulates then all the damage caused by the excess CO2.


I just can't even tell when people are joking anymore lol.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I used to wear airtight respirators 8-10 hours a day.. Welders and healthcare workers are lucky & anyway what makes you think doctors & surgeons wear them to protect themselves? They also raise the oxygen levels in the rooms whilst wearing them. Seriously try again.
> 
> You ever worn an airtight mask for 8 hours while the snot trickles from your nose? It's called your body not coping properly. You're inducing cold & flu like symptoms dickhead ffs..


Cool story. 
I’m too busy to respond, I just found out the 5G was turned on in my neighborhood and I’m busy digging the chip out of my arm with a scalpel, pliers and a large electromagnet. I did research online and it showed me how to neutralize the chip. Wish me luck, there’s already a lot of blood.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

Okay, now I know hahaha.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> "I used to wear things 8-10 hours a day that make people retarded."
> 
> "But no really, you should all listen to me."


And guess what! It worked.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I used to wear airtight respirators 8-10 hours a day.. Welders and healthcare workers are lucky & anyway what makes you think doctors & surgeons wear them to protect themselves? They also raise the oxygen levels in the rooms whilst wearing them. Seriously try again.
> 
> You ever worn an airtight mask for 8 hours while the snot trickles from your nose? It's called your body not coping properly. You're inducing cold & flu like symptoms dickhead ffs.. Maybe if people actually looked after their bodies (You know not fat fuck lazy cunts who eat junk food all day) they wouldn't get sick in the first place. I haven't been sick since June 2020 & know exactly what caused it. A change of diet.


I haven't seen meth on the ol' food pyramid, but I'll check again...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I used to wear airtight respirators 8-10 hours a day.. Welders and healthcare workers are lucky & anyway what makes you think doctors & surgeons wear them to protect themselves? They also raise the oxygen levels in the rooms whilst wearing them. Seriously try again.
> 
> You ever worn an airtight mask for 8 hours while the snot trickles from your nose? It's called your body not coping properly. You're inducing cold & flu like symptoms dickhead ffs..


I used to wear a respirator, trained people in their use, gave courses and fit tested people using a machine, half mask and full face plus SCUBA. The N95 fiber respirators people wear for particulates are another ball game and wearing them for a few minutes while in a public place is a minor inconvenience at best. Masks slow the spread of omicron and the hospitals are already swamped, everybody will get omicron eventually, even the vaxxed, so normal people try to help the folks in the hospitals by wearing a mask and getting vaxxed. Wearing a mask slows the spread and getting vaxxed means less chance of serious illness, both take pressure of the healthcare system that people like you are trying your best to fuck over.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> I just can't even tell when people are joking anymore lol.


I’m pretty sarcastic on here as a general rule. I was about to tell him to fuck off, but went deeper with the 5G post instead. I decided the fuck off post would have been intellectually lazy.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I used to wear a respirator, trained people in their use, gave courses and fit tested people using a machine, half mask and full face plus SCUBA. The N95 fiber respirators people wear for particulates are another ball game and wearing them for a few minutes while in a public place is a minor inconvenience at best. Masks slow the spread of omicron and the hospitals are already swamped, everybody will get omicron eventually, even the vaxxed, so normal people try to help the folks in the hospitals by wearing a mask and getting vaxxed. Wearing a mask slows the spread and getting vaxxed means less chance of serious illness, both take pressure of the healthcare system that people like you are trying your best to fuck over.


Omicron was spread across the world by the vaxxed. How can an unvaxxed person spread it when they can't even leave their State in some cases let alone country. I'm from Australia which is a perfect case study for the entire pandemic as we're literally surrounded by ocean. In New South Wales 2 days ago we had 137 deaths & the way the Government bang on about the unvaxxed here you'd think that the majority of those deaths would of been among the unvaxxed. Well 133 of the 137 were double jabbed if not with booster... Suicide vaccinating during a pandemic, viral escape & variants will soon follow everytime (And that's me assuming the virus even exists prior to the jab).

We've had more people die since the vaccine rollout then without it. How do they work?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Omicron was spread across the world by the vaxxed. How can an unvaxxed person spread it when they can't even leave their State in some cases let alone country. I'm from Australia which is a perfect case study for the entire pandemic as we're literally surrounded by ocean. In New South Wales 2 days ago we had 137 deaths & the way the Government bang on about the unvaxxed here you'd think that the majority of those deaths would of been among the unvaxxed. Well 133 of the 137 were double jabbed if not with booster... Suicide vaccinating during a pandemic, viral escape & variants will soon follow everytime (And that's me assuming the virus even exists prior to the jab).


You have been told nonsense.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> ...makes you think doctors & surgeons wear them to protect themselves?


You mean...they wear them to protect others??


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> You mean...they wear them to protect others??
> 
> View attachment 5070502


Oh forfend!


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Oh forfend!


Not gonna lie,. this has been a fun couple of pages.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Who's that pedophile bud? You have a fascination with them or something?


Cool starry diversion bra.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 19, 2022)

Another day, another manic episode.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol Know what USA means in German? OUR BLESSED ADOLF you fucking NAZI


No actually


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol Know what USA means in German? OUR BLESSED ADOLF you fucking NAZI


So......you think I'm in the politics section of a weed forum on the interwebs and that saying something derogatory about a country where 75% of the citizens identify as christian, is really gonna get me? Dork. Lol.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol the 6ft apart is a military thing dude. You do realise your "Heart" has an EMF with a 6ft radius? It's about how they can identify you in public, not about how far your spit can travel.. Jeezuz christ what do you people fill your heads with?


My! I would love to hear more about that if you would. I spent a little while boning up on medical equipment when I was trying to decide which way to go o a juncture in my life.



darknstormy82 said:


> I used to wear airtight respirators 8-10 hours a day.. Welders and healthcare workers are lucky & anyway what makes you think doctors & surgeons wear them to protect themselves? They also raise the oxygen levels in the rooms whilst wearing them. Seriously try again.
> 
> You ever worn an airtight mask for 8 hours while the snot trickles from your nose? It's called your body not coping properly. You're inducing cold & flu like symptoms dickhead ffs.. Maybe if people actually looked after their bodies (You know not fat fuck lazy cunts who eat junk food all day) they wouldn't get sick in the first place. I haven't been sick since June 2020 & know exactly what caused it. A change of diet.


I used to wear N-95's in ICU and in surgery. Could you also tell me about raising the O2 levels in the room. First time I heard about it.

I will agree with the drop hanging off the end of your nose. Darn annoying. But a little price to pay for you keeping yourself and others safe.


darknstormy82 said:


> We've had more people die since the vaccine rollout then without it. How do they work?


For one, the unvaxed are dying at a greater rate than the vaxed. But you can't fix stupid it seems. But maybe a picture is worth a thousand words. Last week's data in graphic form where I live.







If you look at the right two pie charts, you can see that only 13% of the covid cases are unvaxed when they come into the hospital. But this 13% account for 78% of the deaths we had. The 22% that died that were vaxed? Well there is only so much you can ask for of the vaccines if the person is in their 70's and has multiple risk factors. But you seem to understand that part it seems.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You do realise that if you don't update your booster you're also considered "Unvaccinated" just the same as you aren't considered to be fully vaccinated until 2 weeks after your 2nd shot? oops. Try again & remdesivir is what is killing people in hospitals.. It's experimental & had a 30% mortality rate in trials...Destroys the kidneys & floods the lungs yeah? Such a pandemic, more like mass murder.


oh?
link?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

I’m a little lost now. I don’t understand how we got to Nazis, Hitler and pedophiles. I did some more online research though and uncovered some disturbing shit. Do you guys all know that Hillary Clinton goes to a private island and gets injections of a special chemical to restore her youth and keep her hold on world power? The chemical is harvested from the brains of small children who are sadistically tortured and molested by wealthy democrat pedophiles - torturing and molesting the children makes the sacred brain chemical stronger. 
The technique was perfected by Nazis during WWII and secretly passed on to wealthy elites at the Vatican right after Germany surrendered. 
I know, I know, it sounds crazy and unhinged but all the evidence is available online if you look hard. Everyone, do your own research. The vaccines are tied to this somehow, I haven’t discover how yet, but I’m gonna keep digging. Masks are tied in too. The truth is out there and the matrix is real.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I’m a little lost now. I don’t understand how we got to Nazis, Hitler and pedophiles. I did some more online research though and uncovered some disturbing shit. Do you guys all know that Hillary Clinton goes to a private island and gets injections of a special chemical to restore her youth and keep her hold on world power? The chemical is harvested from the brains of small children who are sadistically tortured and molested by wealthy democrat pedophiles - torturing and molesting the children makes the sacred brain chemical stronger.
> The technique was perfected by Nazis during WWII and secretly passed on to wealthy elites at the Vatican right after Germany surrendered.
> I know, I know, it sounds crazy and unhinged but all the evidence is available online if you look hard. Everyone, so your own research. The vaccines are tied to this somehow, I haven’t discover how yet, but I’m gonna keep digging. Masks are tied in too. The truth is out there and the matrix is real.


I just oh goodness


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

Easy to reconcile all of it in one word.

Meth.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Keep mocking haha I don't give a fuck. Just make sure when the welts appear & you start burning you remember me. I'll blow you one last kiss


So....you found that accidentally while searching for "man cock" or what?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Keep mocking haha I don't give a fuck. Just make sure when the welts appear & you start burning you remember me. I'll blow you one last kiss


For someone indifferent, you sure are strutting.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol the 6ft apart is a military thing dude. You do realise your "Heart" has an EMF with a 6ft radius? It's about how they can identify you in public, not about how far your spit can travel.. Jeezuz christ what do you people fill your heads with?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I just oh goodness


What you want me to talk about Thin Mint Crack, Chemdawg & Blackberry Gum instead? That's boring.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> View attachment 5070518


You ever go back and watch UHF? That shit holds up!


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> So....you found that accidentally while searching for "man cock" or what?


But I like a man cock


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> But I like a man cock


You like it in the good way, he likes it more in the American Beauty way.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> What you want me to talk about Thin Mint Crack, Chemdawg & Blackberry Gum instead? That's boring.


slowly rubs self


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> You like it in the good way, he likes it more in the American Beauty way.


I am compelled.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You do realise that if you don't update your booster you're also considered "Unvaccinated" just the same as you aren't considered to be fully vaccinated until 2 weeks after your 2nd shot? oops. Try again & remdesivir is what is killing people in hospitals.. It's experimental & had a 30% mortality rate in trials...Destroys the kidneys & floods the lungs yeah? Such a pandemic, more like mass murder.


Fully boosted thank you.
*Canadian trial: Remdesivir reduces need for ventilation by half for COVID-19 patients*
A Canadian study suggests the antiviral medication remdesivir could have a "modest but significant effect" on COVID-19 patient outcomes, including decreasing the need for mechanical ventilation by approximately 50 per cent.

The study, published Wednesday in the Canadian Medical Association Journal, is billed as the largest single-country trial of remdesivir reported to date.

Results are part of a larger study called the World Health Organization Solidarity, a randomized, controlled trial evaluating remdesivir's impact on COVID-19 patients in several countries.

The study also found patients on remdesivir came off oxygen and ventilators sooner.








Canadian trial: Remdesivir reduces need for ventilation by half for COVID-19 patients


A Canadian study suggests the antiviral medication remdesivir could have a 'modest but significant effect' on COVID-19 patient outcomes, including decreasing the need for mechanical ventilation by approximately 50 per cent.




www.ctvnews.ca





Could you please tell us where you got your data from? We do that here so others know what were are quoting is not just hearsay.



darknstormy82 said:


> Keep mocking haha I don't give a fuck. Just make sure when the welts appear & you start burning you remember me. I'll blow you one last kiss


How is this thing powered? What kind of antenna does it use? Inquiring minds want to know. My electronic background is quire excited about new technology that breaks all the rules.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> You ever go back and watch UHF? That shit holds up!


Hell Yes.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Crazy is injecting experimental vaccines into your body brought to you by Jews who in addition have a fascination with molesting 3 year old Goyim. Funny how they save kids til last hey? lol Let me repeat "Crazy is injecting experimental vaccines into your body brought to you by the people who hate & despise anyone who isn't one of them" Yeah I'm the crazy one pal. Nice avatar also. Which children's game did that originate from if you dont mind me asking?


Actually the Pfizer was developed by Syrian refugee kids that grew up in Germany and the rest is history. And they were Arabs.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

printer said:


> Actually the Pfizer was developed by Syrian refugee kids that grew up in Germany and the rest is history. And they were Arabs.


Styrian


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Styrian


OK, Styrian Syrians. You know, the SS.


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Crazy is injecting experimental vaccines into your body brought to you by Jews who in addition have a fascination with molesting 3 year old Goyim. Funny how they save kids til last hey? lol Let me repeat "Crazy is injecting experimental vaccines into your body brought to you by the people who hate & despise anyone who isn't one of them" Yeah I'm the crazy one pal. Nice avatar also. Which children's game did that originate from if you dont mind me asking?


Remember when you called us all nazis and then blamed a Covid conspiracy on the child molesting Jews?

Those were good times.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

printer said:


> OK, Styrian Syrians. You know, the SS.


Wir sind die Steuermark


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> For someone indifferent, you sure are strutting.


Because I can... doi's alongside the articles in most


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Because I can...


I see quantity but not quality.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

Fuck, if I’d just done a little more research I would have been able to tie together the vaccine, masks, plus Jews and Syrians with Hillary and the pedophile island. The plot thickens and the meth pipe beckons.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> Remember when you called us all nazis and then blamed a Covid conspiracy on the child molesting Jews?
> 
> Those were good times.


lol well when you realise that a lot of NAZI Generals were actually Jews it is actually irrelevant..


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol well when you realise that a lot of NAZI Generals were actually Jews it is actually irrelevant..


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Fuck, if I’d just done a little more research I would have been able to tie together the vaccine, masks, plus Jews and Syrians with Hillary and the pedophile island. The plot thickens and the meth pipe beckons.


If you researched harder you'd realise that every 70 years there's something akin to a "Great Reset" & the last was in 1959 & the Great Leap Forward in China. 2029 it's your turn... So get ready or just keep being a joker. Does the idea of Famine, Drought, Cannibalism of children & eating bugs, dogs & cats & wheat grain out of animal shit sound appealing to you? It wasn't for the Chinese either.. Brought to you by the same scum ruling your country right now.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 19, 2022)

I would love to see what else is on this guys to do list.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 19, 2022)

From a safe distance.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Fuck, if I’d just done a little more research I would have been able to tie together the vaccine, masks, plus Jews and Syrians with Hillary and the pedophile island. The plot thickens and the meth pipe beckons.



1819 - The "Great Panic" (First Great Depression)
1889 - Russian Influenza/Invention of electricity
1959 - The Great Famine of China
2029 - The Great Reset

Just a few to note but not all. I even know how & why lol but hey just crazy over here... Best of Luck. Google "The Jasons", nice to meet you.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 19, 2022)

Huh, well...what the fuck is this stupid bullshit?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Crazy is injecting experimental vaccines into your body brought to you by Jews who in addition have a fascination with molesting 3 year old Goyim. Funny how they save kids til last hey? lol Let me repeat "Crazy is injecting experimental vaccines into your body brought to you by the people who hate & despise anyone who isn't one of them" Yeah I'm the crazy one pal. Nice avatar also. Which children's game did that originate from if you dont mind me asking?


Your trolling is primo. I’m sticking around for new flat earth material, I’m kind of committed at this point. 

This particular post is a doozy though. I can’t even begin to take you serious enough to conjur an emotional response. I just want to pat you on the head, “you poor thing.” 

Paintball? First it was cattle ranchers and loggers shooting oil based paint at each other (used for marking cattle or trees) about 50 years ago. The children’s game version came very recently in the scope of it all with the advent of .50 cal and now jellyball in the last decade.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

printer said:


> But you can't fix stupid it seems.


you don't have to fix stupid anymore, stupid refuses to get vaxxed and drops dead on it's own


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> You don't need to go to a fire station moron, there is a ton of data available online, you do your own "research", just look at the right sources. Generations of health and safety professionals have looked closely at these masks and many others including OSHA have been regulating them for decades you idiot. These masks have been used in industrial, scientific and the medical professions for decades. There is no credible evidence to support your claims and a ton of data that demonstrates the efficacy of masks in reducing the transmission of covid.
> 
> There's something else you're missing in all this too, COMMON FUCKING SENSE!


I have mask studies from the last decade retard even though they said there's none to refer to (They meaning Fauci & friends).


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Your trolling is primo. I’m sticking around for new flat earth material, I’m kind of committed at this point.
> 
> This particular post is a doozy though. I can’t even begin to take you serious enough to conjur an emotional response. I just want to pat you on the head, “you poor thing.”
> 
> Paintball? First it was cattle ranchers and loggers shooting oil based paint at each other (used for marking cattle or trees) about 50 years ago. The children’s game version came very recently in the scope of it all with the advent of .50 cal and now jellyball in the last decade.


Ok so show me which "Politicians" are trying to implement Gun bans in the USA & in addition can you tell me what background they come from? I'll wait... lol come on.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> 1819 - The "Great Panic" (First Great Depression)
> 1889 - Russian Influenza/Invention of electricity
> 1959 - The Great Famine of China
> 2029 - The Great Reset
> ...


WTF are you talking about, you high on something? How come you do not answer the questions I asked about stuff you said? Is it because I am a 12 year old kid?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

mooray said:


> So....you found that accidentally while searching for "man cock" or what?


I was actually searched "Why does America justify children chopping their genitals off & deceiving them into believing the can be the other sex"


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

Got my boost yesterday and I'm glad I did, this time the arm is a bit tender, but nothing serious at all. Hopefully that should hold me over till the hospitals are in better shape and there are antiviral drugs available if one were at risk. If figure I should be ok with a boost and we will see how it goes from there, still wearing a mask and living sensibly though.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I was actually searched "Why does America justify children chopping their genitals off & deceiving them into believing the can be the other sex"


So ya got sex issues along with your other character flaws.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I have mask studies from the last decade retard even though they said there's none to refer to (They meaning Fauci & friends).


You are full of shit and know nothing about the subject, if you have a point it must be on the top of your head.


----------



## printer (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Na, I'm a historian & know shit you never will.


But I am an electronics guy though. I really want to know about the the chip and the electrical field of the heart. Consider me fascinated.


----------



## Apostatize (Jan 19, 2022)

on the horizon: oral vaccine, as well as oral antivirals. I'm just going to wait until it's in the food supply. I'm also pretty good at avoiding people.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Ok so show me which "Politicians" are trying to implement Gun bans in the USA & in addition can you tell me what background they come from? I'll wait... lol come on.


why don't you show us one single reliable reference for any of the farcical horseshit you're peddling? oh yeah, because there are none...you're a fucking moron, who listens to other morons, and repeats moronic horseshit...i don't even bother to read most of your posts, i just unignore you every once in a while to make sense of someone's reply, because it's hard to reply to complete horseshit with anything but more horseshit...


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

printer said:


> WTF are you talking about, you high on something? How come you do not answer the questions I asked about stuff you said? Is it because I am a 12 year old kid?


Some good reads in there.. Should check a few of them out.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 19, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why don't you show us one single reliable reference for any of the farcical horseshit you're peddling? oh yeah, because there are none...you're a fucking moron, who listens to other morons, and repeats moronic horseshit...i don't even bother to read most of your posts, i just unignore you every once in a while to make sense of someone's reply, because it's hard to reply to complete horseshit with anything but more horseshit...


Explain to me whats going on in the picture. What is it? Want to talk about horseshit? Can't wait for this..... I know you better than YOU KNOW YOURSELF.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 19, 2022)

Son, we aren’t laughing with you, we are laughing at you. Good job on the time machine you used to travel two decades into the future though. That’s some cool shit.


----------



## JonathanT (Jan 19, 2022)

Im anti vax and @darknstormy82 
Is the crazy one


----------



## mooray (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I was actually searched "Why does America justify children chopping their genitals off & deceiving them into believing the can be the other sex"


Sex changes as children is extremely rare. You sure you weren't searching for child sex..? Considering the pedo-projection earlier, it would make sense.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 19, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I was actually searched "Why does America justify children chopping their genitals off & deceiving them into believing the can be the other sex"


Oh. One of those. Thank you for saying so.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

So the 70 year alarm clock went off, damn I better start digging my bunker, I hate having to eat cat.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> I guess next you're going to try & tell me 99% of people who came down with Polio didn't only experience severe flu like symptoms & less that 0.14% didn't suffer paralysis or worse?
> 
> I guess you'll also try to tell me Diphtheria anti-toxin was beneficial even after inoculation cases doubled & in the case of 1940 Germany skyrocketed 10 fold?
> 
> ...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Australia then. Wherever it is, there's a cultural inferiority complex that's masked with hypermasculinity.


Definitely Australia.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol Know what USA means in German? OUR BLESSED ADOLF you fucking NAZI.. USA USA - Our Blessed Adolf, Our blessed Adolf. You love chanting his name don't you...


The scary part about this post is that it was edited.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol well when you realise that a lot of NAZI Generals were actually Jews it is actually irrelevant..


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Na, I'm a historian & know shit you never will.
> 
> 
> _Comet Table: https://astronomy.com/-/media/import/files/pdf/6/f/a/comet_table.pdf_
> ...


How lucky we are to be blessed with the only historian up on the events of 2029.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Son, we aren’t laughing with you, we are laughing at you. Good job on the time machine you used to travel two decades into the future though. That’s some cool shit.


He’s a special historian.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Yeah everyone knows that the whole Nazi thing was a jewish false flag op.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> He’s a special historian.


Very special indeed. I see the ranting continued after I went to bed. I didn’t fully understand all the Freemason shit he added but I assume that somehow relates to the Illuminati. I really like how he heroically smashed up one of their lodges when he was 12. I was still playing Legend of Zelda and Super Mario Brothers when I was 12, so he really has me beat there. I also haven’t been to 2029 to witness the great reset yet, but maybe I can get my own time machine working later this week.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Yeah everyone knows that the whole Nazi thing was a jewish false flag op.


Remember the Nazi conquests lead by Field Marshal Epstein?

Me neither.


----------



## HGCC (Jan 20, 2022)

Is this guy mad about foreskin and/or the lack thereof? I vaguely recall coming across foreskin activists out in the wilds of the internet, funny weird shit.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

The far right have spent years recruiting people with personality issues,autism and other forms of mental disorders online in forums and the gaming world. They exploit their vulnerabilities and brainwash them into working for their cyber army. Hell they may even recruit here, if you haven't noticed there are a lot of people with mental issues.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Is this guy mad about foreskin and/or the lack thereof? I vaguely recall coming across foreskin activists out in the wilds of the internet, funny weird shit.


Couldn’t really follow his world view but he seems to be blending issues with Jews, pedophiles and nefarious globalist plots into a big conspiracy smoothie. Foreskin anger could definitely be blended in too. The internet is a dark and scary place.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Foreskin anger lol, maybe they are just nuts.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Foreskin anger lol, *maybe they are just nuts.*


That generally goes without saying, but I am sometimes curious about what hair brained horseshit they believe. If nothing else, it makes it easier to poke fun. 
The ranting from this one was a special kind of crazy, I was having trouble keeping up, especially when he posted that wall of links to a bunch of seemingly disparate sources of “information” and started going on about being a historian. 
Fun times.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> The far right have spent years recruiting people with personality issues,autism and other forms of mental disorders online in forums and the gaming world. They exploit their vulnerabilities and brainwash them into working for their cyber army. Hell they may even recruit here, if you haven't noticed there are a lot of people with mental issues.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Got my boost yesterday and I'm glad I did, this time the arm is a bit tender, but nothing serious at all. Hopefully that should hold me over till the hospitals are in better shape and there are antiviral drugs available if one were at risk. If figure I should be ok with a boost and we will see how it goes from there, still wearing a mask and living sensibly though.











We Tried Tried To Warn You







www.bitchute.com





Sorry...But the Governments are now admitting it.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Well you changed my mind with that last video of a moron, where do I sign up for the troll army and do I have to get a lobotomy to do so?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I'd rather be called dumb than have this inside my body shithead. Who knows you might be able to transform into Starscream one day. I picked him because he's the dumbest of the lot of them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I'd rather be called dumb than have this inside my body shithead. Who knows you might be able to transform into Starscream one day. I picked him because he's the dumbest of the lot of them.


Stay in school kids 
Or this could be you


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Dude I'm a white Muslim in the West who hates Western Democracy.. 80% of the world could keel over & all I think is "Time to pillage these Kafir".. What makes you think I'm trying to change your mind? I push you closer to the poison shot, that's my objective faggot. I actually want you dead lol




Oh,you're one of those idiots, that explains a lot, I just drew a picture of the prophet tossing Putins salad, does that bother you?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I'd rather be called dumb than have this inside my body shithead. Who knows you might be able to transform into Starscream one day. I picked him because he's the dumbest of the lot of them.


Hey you'll be vaxxed the natural (and hard) way soon enough, Fauci is calling it a "viral vaccine" and it will get everybody sooner or later, the vaxxed have a much easier ride and most just get another boost. Intelligent people who care about their communities wear a mask in public and will for awhile, at least until the strain is taken off the hospitals and there are therapeutics available later this spring.

Antisocial assholes with an axe to grind won't wear a mask in public and won't get vaccinated because they are stupid, ignorant and believe bullshit. Imagine being so fucking dumb someone can talk you into risking your life and dying, using easily disproven bullshit. How fucking stupid do you have to be to die to own the libs with a foot long plastic tube shoved down yer fucking gob? Thousands of idiots have and republicans are dying like flies with the lie on their lips or as their last words before being intubated. The hospitals are full of the assholes now cursing at staff, spitting on them and they're getting death threats from relatives, a bunch of fucking deplorables.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Oh,you're one of those idiots, that explains a lot, I just drew a picture of the prophet tossing Putins salad, does that bother you?


You are a Blasphemous infidel. You’re going to manage to have a fatwa issued for your head and have the FSB after you with a polonium shot if you post that artwork. Please be careful, radiation poisoning is not a cool way to go from what I’ve heard.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Hey you'll be vaxxed the natural (and hard) way soon enough, Fauci is calling it a "viral vaccine" and it will get everybody sooner or later, the vaxxed have a much easier ride and most just get another boost. Intelligent people who care about their communities wear a mask in public and will for awhile, at least until the strain is taken off the hospitals and there are therapeutics available later this spring.
> 
> Antisocial assholes with an axe to grind won't wear a mask in public and won't get vaccinated because they are stupid, ignorant and believe bullshit. Imagine being so fucking dumb someone can talk you into risking your life and dying, using easily disproven bullshit. How fucking stupid do you have to be to die to own the libs with a foot long plastic tube shoved down yer fucking gob? Thousands of idiots have and republicans are dying like flies with the lie on their lips of as their last words before being intubated. The hospitals are full of the assholes now cursing at staff, spitting on them and they're getting death threats from relatives, a bunch of fucking deplorables.


I have to object to you separating idiots and Republicans 
Otherwise I completely agree


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You are a Blasphemous infidel. You’re going to manage to have a fatwa issued for your head and have the FSB after you with a polonium shot if you post that artwork. Please be careful, radiation poisoning is not a cool way to go from what I’ve heard.



LOL, or maybe fall out of a window.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> How lucky we are to be blessed with the only historian up on the events of 2029.


lol yeah we'll see when your standing there looking at the sky dropping shit in your pants realising that Atheism was a poor poor choice.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol yeah we'll see when your standing there looking at the sky dropping shit in your pants realising that Atheism was a poor poor choice.


Well you have been promising your cult beliefs for ages 
But sure snowflake


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You are a Blasphemous infidel. You’re going to manage to have a fatwa issued for your head and have the FSB after you with a polonium shot if you post that artwork. Please be careful, radiation poisoning is not a cool way to go from what I’ve heard.



lol yeah & my Jewish Gematria number is also 1313. Unlucky me. An Angel number... Sort of like the 13th of April, 2029 when you regret this moment boy. Know what my name is in Jewish? Just so happens to be Yeshua... My actual name is J**** C***** & no not who you think either.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol yeah we'll see when your standing there looking at the sky dropping shit in your pants realising that Atheism was a poor poor choice.


I can’t fucking wait.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You are a Blasphemous infidel. You’re going to manage to have a fatwa issued for your head and have the FSB after you with a polonium shot if you post that artwork. Please be careful, radiation poisoning is not a cool way to go from what I’ve heard.


lol I've heard stainless steel nanoparticles aren't very good either yet they're within the covid vials (Proven). I just wonder how it will react with your technology. I mean Steel Wool ignites close to a ringing phone. Wonder how it goes when its close to your head? I wonder if it will burn like "Sulphur" as is mentioned in one specific text


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol yeah & my Jewish Gematria number is also 1313. Unlucky me. An Angel number... Sort of like the 13th of April, 2029 when you regret this moment boy. Know what my name is in Jewish? Just so happens to be Yeshua... My actual name is J**** C***** & no not who you think either.


You and the My Pillow guy should get together 
The great orange Jim Jones would also be a good fit for your version of the world


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Is this an acquaintance of ours? Asking for a friend.


45.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> I can’t fucking wait.



You wont have to wait... By 2025 you'll be back in a full scale lockdown.. You wont see anything.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You wont have to wait... By 2025 you'll be back in a full scale lockdown.. You wont see anything.


And ?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol yeah & my Jewish Gematria number is also 1313. Unlucky me. An Angel number... Sort of like the 13th of April, 2029 when you regret this moment boy. Know what my name is in Jewish? Just so happens to be Yeshua... My actual name is J**** C***** & no not who you think either.


Junk Cunt?

Jock Corrosion?

Ooh!

Jewish Circumcision,


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You wont have to wait... By 2025 you'll be back in a full scale lockdown.. You wont see anything.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Junk Cunt?


Jack O Crack


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Dude I'm a white Muslim in the West who hates Western Democracy.. 80% of the world could keel over & all I think is "Time to pillage these Kafir".. What makes you think I'm trying to change your mind? I push you closer to the poison shot, that's my objective faggot. I actually want you dead lol


Have you got the ginger beard?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You and the My Pillow guy should get together
> The great orange Jim Jones would also be a good fit for your version of the world


Was checking out the streets of Philadelphia earlier on. Looks like a Zombie Apocalypse. What going on there bud? Drugs must be pretty damn good because they were literally looking like the statue of liberty when they weren't auditioning for a part in thriller.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

Remember when the Hale-Bopp comet was supposed to end the world back 1996? 
So glad I didn’t jump on that bandwagon, it didn’t work out so well for my friends in Heaven’s Gate. 
At least when the world ends in 2029, I’ll have lived an extra 33 years. 
Side note, does anyone speak or know a friend who speaks Jewish? I know a few that speak Hebrew, but I’m angry at them about foreskins today.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Was checking out the streets of Philadelphia earlier on. Looks like a Zombie Apocalypse. What going on there bud? Drugs must be pretty damn good because they were literally looking like the statue of liberty when they weren't auditioning for a part in thriller.


You should see Mobile Alabama 
Much worse albeit whites


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol yeah ... My actual name is J**** C***** & no not who you think either.


Jimmy Cuntface, where ya been jim


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Have you got the ginger beard?


Any colour that can come through in a beard I have, even grey. Feel great tho.. Never been vaxxed & feel like I'm 25 again.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> So the 70 year alarm clock went off, damn I better start digging my bunker, I hate having to eat cat.


That is why catsup.


----------



## Weedvin (Jan 20, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Complicated question maybe but let's not make it too difficult.
> 
> Assume that you trust the science and clinical trials.
> 
> The Corona Virus vaccine is here - are you taking it?


Hell yes, 2 shots + Booster. Being 62 years young LOL !! 
Also type one diabetes M. For 56 years. I've been trusting Drs. since 6 years old. Haven't lost any body parts yet .
WHAT BETTER WAY TO DEFEAT THE COMMUNISTS


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

This psychotic cocksucker has been here a few times under different socks, I recognize the crazy.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Jimmy Cuntface, where ya been jim


hey bud, you do realise that in my country is the most ancient people in the world? lol we can cure cancer with bush fruit. We don't give a shit about you fat bastards in Nth America.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Is this guy mad about foreskin and/or the lack thereof? I vaguely recall coming across foreskin activists out in the wilds of the internet, funny weird shit.


They have pulled back lately.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> hey bud, you do realise that in my country is the most ancient people in the world? lol we can cure cancer with bush fruit. We don't give a shit about you fat bastards in Nth America.


And the world doesn’t car about your shithole country 
enjoy your bliss


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Any colour that can come through in a beard I have, even grey. Feel great tho.. Never been vaxxed & feel like I'm 25 again.


Why the conversion to Islam, btw you will really fucking hate me in a minute


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Hell yes, 2 shots + Booster. Being 62 years young LOL !!
> Also type one diabetes M. For 56 years. I've been trusting Drs. since 6 years old. Haven't lost any body parts yet .
> WHAT BETTER WAY TO DEFEAT THE COMMUNISTS


You spelled fascists wrong.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You spelled fascists wrong.


He was so close to being capable of critical thought too


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> hey bud, you do realise that in my country is the most ancient people in the world? lol we can cure cancer with bush fruit. We don't give a shit about you fat bastards in Nth America.


I’m not in North America I’m in the other great satan (Sheitan) U.K.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I've heard stainless steel nanoparticles aren't very good either yet they're within the covid vials (Proven). I just wonder how it will react with your technology. I mean Steel Wool ignites close to a ringing phone. Wonder how it goes when its close to your head? I wonder if it will burn like "Sulphur" as is mentioned in one specific text


Dude, please try to keep up FFS. I clearly explained last night that I took care of that shit with an electromagnet, pliers and a scalpel after the 5G was activated. 
I’m 100% chip and nanoparticle free today, so I’m all good. I ditched my mask too, I feel so much better without inhaling all that excess CO2, I can feel my lungs regenerating as I type this. I don’t quite feel 25 yet but definitely feel younger. 
So glad I saw the light, but I am a little worried about infection where I carved up my shoulder to get he main chip outs.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Yeah well with 1 in 2 children expected to be autistic inside the USA by 2030, I don't think the world is going to give two fucks about you either let alone whether you still even exist or not.... Nearly your day in the Sunshine...


You got a link supporting that claim?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol yeah we'll see when your standing there looking at the sky dropping shit in your pants realising that Atheism was a poor poor choice.


So you’re a man of god. Spreading love and his word?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> You got a link supporting that claim?


This sock is what we call a feels historian.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This sock is what we call a feels historian.


I like that, it’s almost as good as a bro-scientist. Always learning new stuff hanging on RIU.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This sock is what we call a feels historian.


It sounds like a badly-edited anthology of MAGA.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It sounds like a badly-edited anthology of MAGA.


Cult mentality for sure


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

I think he’s lying about Islam so I want him to answer the question


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He was so close to being capable of critical thought too


Critical thought is understanding that just about every major University & Corporation inside the USA are shareholders of Pfizer bud just like now Pfizer & Astrazeneca are selling their Spike Proteins at $795 a pop online.. But I guess CNN already confirmed that for you?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Critical thought is understanding that just about every major University & Corporation inside the USA are shareholders of Pfizer bud just like now Pfizer & Astrazeneca are selling their Spike Proteins at $795 a pop online.. But I guess CNN already confirmed that for you?


So far your thoughts are based on your feelings and guesses 
Deep 
Really deep


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I think he’s lying about Islam so I want him to answer the question


What Question?

When the hypocrites come to you ˹O Prophet˺, they say, “We bear witness that you are certainly the Messenger of Allah”—and surely Allah knows that you are His Messenger—but Allah bears witness that the hypocrites are truly liars. They have made their ˹false˺ oaths as a shield, hindering ˹others˺ from the Way of Allah. Evil indeed is what they do! This is because they believed and then abandoned faith. Therefore, their hearts have been sealed, so they do not comprehend. When you see them, their appearance impresses you. And when they speak, you listen to their ˹impressive˺ speech. But they are ˹just˺ like ˹worthless˺ planks of wood leaned ˹against a wall˺. They think every cry is against them. They are the enemy, so beware of them. May Allah condemn them! How can they be deluded ˹from the truth˺?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> What Question?
> 
> When the hypocrites come to you ˹O Prophet˺, they say, “We bear witness that you are certainly the Messenger of Allah”—and surely Allah knows that you are His Messenger—but Allah bears witness that the hypocrites are truly liars. They have made their ˹false˺ oaths as a shield, hindering ˹others˺ from the Way of Allah. Evil indeed is what they do! This is because they believed and then abandoned faith. Therefore, their hearts have been sealed, so they do not comprehend. When you see them, their appearance impresses you. And when they speak, you listen to their ˹impressive˺ speech. But they are ˹just˺ like ˹worthless˺ planks of wood leaned ˹against a wall˺. They think every cry is against them. They are the enemy, so beware of them. May Allah condemn them! How can they be deluded ˹from the truth˺?


Sure is a lot hate in what you preach.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Critical thought is understanding that just about every major University & Corporation inside the USA are shareholders of *Pfizer bud *just like now Pfizer & Astrazeneca are selling their Spike Proteins at $795 a pop online.. But I guess CNN already confirmed that for you?


Budpfizer, the king of vaccines.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> What Question?
> 
> When the hypocrites come to you ˹O Prophet˺, they say, “We bear witness that you are certainly the Messenger of Allah”—and surely Allah knows that you are His Messenger—but Allah bears witness that the hypocrites are truly liars. They have made their ˹false˺ oaths as a shield, hindering ˹others˺ from the Way of Allah. Evil indeed is what they do! This is because they believed and then abandoned faith. Therefore, their hearts have been sealed, so they do not comprehend. When you see them, their appearance impresses you. And when they speak, you listen to their ˹impressive˺ speech. But they are ˹just˺ like ˹worthless˺ planks of wood leaned ˹against a wall˺. They think every cry is against them. They are the enemy, so beware of them. May Allah condemn them! How can they be deluded ˹from the truth˺?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Well you have been promising your cult beliefs for ages
> But sure snowflake


Cult Beliefs lol Where do you think "Suicide Squad" comes from? Why did the Father of Rocket Fuel become a Student of Aleister Crowley & then take on the leadership of his "Cult" calling himself Belarion Armillus Ad-Dajjal back in 1947/48? He was an American btw. Ad Dajjal is the Antichrist. Oh we know all about Cults inside the USA including the Pedophile cults.... Adrenochrome must be a good drug yeah? Torturing & tormenting children for their blood. Get the fuck out of here with Cults dude. Biggest child crimes in the world come from the USA. You're a Rothschild bitch & nothing more lol Blackrock/Vanguard... Pretty crazy to think the British Royal Family actually Rule the USA alongside the Bushes & friends


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Cult Beliefs lol Where do you think "Suicide Squad" comes from? Why did the Father of Rocket Fuel become a Student of Aleister Crowley & then take on the leadership of his "Cult" calling himself Belarion Armillus Ad-Dajjal back in 1947/48? He was an American btw. Ad Dajjal is the Antichrist. Oh we know all about Cults inside the USA including the Pedophile cults.... Adrenochrome must be a good drug yeah? Torturing & tormenting children for their blood. Get the fuck out of here with Cults dude. Biggest child crimes in the world come from the USA.


Russian hookers are all underage but keeping talking nonsense
Edit 
So pizza gate?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Hell yes, 2 shots + Booster. Being 62 years young LOL !!
> Also type one diabetes M. For 56 years. I've been trusting Drs. since 6 years old. Haven't lost any body parts yet .
> WHAT BETTER WAY TO DEFEAT THE COMMUNISTS


lol but you have diabetes..


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

I've decided to add a little boy to my drawing of the prophet tossing Putins salad, Putin is sucking the little boys dick, it makes the whole drawing more life like.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Budpfizer, the king of vaccines.


I thought maybe Pfizer bud was weed being specially bred in Pfizer labs. I was all excited for a minute, kind of like the old stories about G13 being a product of U of Mississippi research.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Russian hookers are all underage but keeping talking nonsense
> Edit
> So pizza gate?


The show isn’t over until demon sperm.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> The show isn’t over until demon sperm.


But charts 
He has charts man


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> I thought maybe Pfizer bud was weed being specially bred in Pfizer labs. I was all excited for a minute, kind of like the old stories about G13 being a product of U of Mississippi research.


I thought they were a Mexican crime family.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> But charts
> He has charts man


The content was graphic.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> This sock is what we call a feels historian.


He does seem to know his hystery.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> What Question?
> 
> When the hypocrites come to you ˹O Prophet˺, they say, “We bear witness that you are certainly the Messenger of Allah”—and surely Allah knows that you are His Messenger—but Allah bears witness that the hypocrites are truly liars. They have made their ˹false˺ oaths as a shield, hindering ˹others˺ from the Way of Allah. Evil indeed is what they do! This is because they believed and then abandoned faith. Therefore, their hearts have been sealed, so they do not comprehend. When you see them, their appearance impresses you. And when they speak, you listen to their ˹impressive˺ speech. But they are ˹just˺ like ˹worthless˺ planks of wood leaned ˹against a wall˺. They think every cry is against them. They are the enemy, so beware of them. May Allah condemn them! How can they be deluded ˹from the truth˺?


Yeah right God really speaks like a medieval madman


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> What Question?
> 
> When the hypocrites come to you ˹O Prophet˺, they say, “We bear witness that you are certainly the Messenger of Allah”—and surely Allah knows that you are His Messenger—but Allah bears witness that the hypocrites are truly liars. They have made their ˹false˺ oaths as a shield, hindering ˹others˺ from the Way of Allah. Evil indeed is what they do! This is because they believed and then abandoned faith. Therefore, their hearts have been sealed, so they do not comprehend. When you see them, their appearance impresses you. And when they speak, you listen to their ˹impressive˺ speech. But they are ˹just˺ like ˹worthless˺ planks of wood leaned ˹against a wall˺. They think every cry is against them. They are the enemy, so beware of them. May Allah condemn them! How can they be deluded ˹from the truth˺?


easy


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> easy
> 
> View attachment 5070826


Propheteering


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Ok so show me which "Politicians" are trying to implement Gun bans in the USA & in addition can you tell me what background they come from? I'll wait... lol come on.


Typically opportunistic ones


CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5070687



this is exactly who I imagined typing all this. It’s even funnier if you go back and read all of his posts out loud in Charlie’s voice


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5070793


Hey,


BudmanTX said:


> easy
> 
> View attachment 5070826



Have to agree...


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

When the meth wears off...


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> When the meth wears off...
> 
> View attachment 5070839


You're the ones talking about it dude, whatever you say. Must of had some experience with it I'm guessing. I don't even drink alcohol lol Just like the vaccine it's poison except an acute version of it. Fucking sit here talking about crack & you're off being a pharma junkie for the rest of your life. I think you have an addiction problem. Going to offer Bourla a head job for your booster shot?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Dude you're a fucking sloth.. Seriously you're not even funny.. Fuck off cunt.


Translation please


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol I've heard stainless steel nanoparticles aren't very good either yet they're within the covid vials (Proven). I just wonder how it will react with your technology. *I mean Steel Wool ignites close to a ringing phone. *Wonder how it goes when its close to your head? I wonder if it will burn like "Sulphur" as is mentioned in one specific text


My god, aren't you embarrassed for believing the same things that an 80yo senile conspiracy laden hillbilly living in his trailer believes...? For believing things that are easily proved wrong with just two seconds of searching?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215695892155641856


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Translation please


"Child minded retard" hope that clears it up.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> My god, aren't you embarrassed for believing the same things that an 80yo senile conspiracy laden hillbilly living in his trailer believes...? For believing things that are easily proved wrong with just two seconds of searching?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215695892155641856


That doesn't prove shit.. Look at the lame arse explanation within the article.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> "Child minded retard" hope that clears it up.


I wouldn’t call you that but if you prefer ?


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Twitter? lol ok Don't even have an account..


Oh okay, so then where did you see the video of the phone starting a fire? Which you believed like a gullible indoctrinated child. It's from fucking youtube lol.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> Twitter? lol ok Don't even have an account..


You don't even have a functioning brain.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5070793


No, it makes you an evangelical southern Baptist!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> hey bud, you do realise that in my country is the most ancient people in the world? lol we can cure cancer with bush fruit. We don't give a shit about you fat bastards in Nth America.


You idiot, all people are ancient and all are descended from others, no one is more ancient or better than another.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Sure is a lot hate in what you preach.


Happy to see this brought up. It's as if the worst pilots in the world, flock to planes.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> I think he’s lying about Islam so I want him to answer the question


He's lying about most things and getting truth from him would be like getting blood from a rock.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Propheteering


Have to say, you are exceptionally punny!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He's lying about most things and getting truth from him would be like getting blood from a rock.


He sounds a lot like the guys that have taken over the hunting and fishing websites


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> "Child minded retard" hope that clears it up.


i often wonder why stupid people come and rant about stupid shit...and then i remember, they're stupid
there isn't one single person here that believes a word you're saying, there isn't one single person here who will ever believe a word you're saying. 
if you want to keep talking stupid shit to people who will never believe a single word of it, knock yourself out, i can think of dozens of ways to tell you what a twat you are, and i can spare the minute a day it takes to do so...
at the moment i think you're a fat, neckbearded, broke, unemployed white supremacist living in a basement or an attic, who is trying to make us hate muslims...and honestly, if it turns out you actually consider yourself a muslim, i can just about guarantee that any real muslim would be happy to kick your ass the fuck down the street for being a fucking moron...


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i often wonder why stupid people come and rant about stupid shit...and then i remember, they're stupid
> there isn't one single person here that believes a word you're saying, there isn't one single person here who will ever believe a word you're saying.
> if you want to keep talking stupid shit to people who will never believe a single word of it, knock yourself out, i can think of dozens of ways to tell you what a twat you are, and i can spare the minute a day it takes to do so...
> at the moment i think you're a fat, neckbearded, broke, unemployed white supremacist living in a basement or an attic, who is trying to make us hate muslims...and honestly, if it turns out you actually consider yourself a muslim, i can just about guarantee that any real muslim would be happy to kick your ass the fuck down the street for being a fucking moron...


That's a drop the mic post.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> My god, aren't you embarrassed for believing the same things that an 80yo senile conspiracy laden hillbilly living in his trailer believes...? For believing things that are easily proved wrong with just two seconds of searching?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215695892155641856


It probably only works with phones that you've recharged by placing them in the microwave. Regular wallwart charging doesn't imbue the phone with this special skill. Duh.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Translation please


يا صاح ، أنت كسلان سخيف .. بجدية أنت لست مضحكا .. ابعد عن العضو التناسلي.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> That doesn't prove shit.. Look at the lame arse explanation within the article.


Why do you believe in some Iron Age fantasy ?


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Why do you believe in some Iron Age fantasy ?



He's mentally ill.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

Yeah and your prophet rides a flying donkey and you believe that?


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah and your prophet rides a flying donkey and you believe that?


You're dumb hahahahahahahahah ALL OF YOU


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He's mentally ill.


Brainwashed theist


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

and you just got the dancing squirrel tag for that post


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> How about I just kick your fucking arse here fag.


Assault is a crime. Do you know how emotionally frail you'd have to be, in order to allow someone's words on the internet, to turn you into a criminal? How embarrassing it must be to give a total stranger such power and control over yourself.



darknstormy82 said:


> What a bunch of fucking retards... I know everything about the fucking virus, vaccine & pandemic you clown hahaha All I can do is laugh hahahahahahaahhaahah dumb cunts hahaha


Do you know what "delusions and grandeur" is?

I want to tell you that you sound exactly like a pathetic incel, but I'm actually worried that you are and will harm people around you.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You're dumb hahahahahahahahah ALL OF YOU


See, a real Muslim would be offended by my post and would not laugh, I think he doubts the flying donkey story but google it bhai


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

The homophobia and antisemitism runs strong in this one. Roger may be on to something with the fat neck bearded basement dweller assessment. Here I was all impressed about that time he tore up a Freemason lodge In Australia to stop pedophilic behavior back in the day too and now I think he might have been lying about it. Fuck.


----------



## darknstormy82 (Jan 20, 2022)

zeddd said:


> Yeah and your prophet rides a flying donkey and you believe that?


You do realise that there's more than one reference to a flying donkey in Islam? The donkey was the mode of transport in Arabia for one & in another hadith the donkey has its ears stretched out like the wings of an aeroplane... It's describing an aircraft you idiot. Do you actually believe you're the first people to see aeroplanes? hahaha ffs. Aeroplanes are depicted on Egyptian Heiroglyphs also just like the Egyptians loved sticking shit up peoples noses as a punishment. It pierced the blood brain barrier hahahaha If you actually thought for yourselves & didn't let "Others" do the thinking for you you might actually understand some of this shit. The Moon was allegedly split in his time also. Even I struggle understanding that I will admit until I found an instance in 1178 AD where it actually happened & was documented. Something looked like it hit the top part of the crescent moon & then fell to the Earth.

629 - count forward 70 years all the way up to the present..Don't worry I got plenty more.. As I said I am a historian & a 13 year student of Eschatology (Biblical & Quran).Ever thought that maybe the Asteroid coming in 2029 is the same object the hit the moon back in his time? Duh...

2029 - 629 (When Mohammad set of for Mecca) = 1400 years.. Can you put 70 into the previous without a remainder? Um yes.. Don't question me about shit dude.

I guess next it's "He was having sex with 6 year olds or something" yeah?

Well guess what? Aisha had a sister who was born 10 years prior to herself in 595 AD. Can you explain to me how she was born in 614 AD if she is 10 years younger than her sister Aasma? Aasma was 27 years old at Hijra (622 AD). Come on...The 614 AD comes from a Tafsir which says Aisha was between 10-19 years younger than Aasma. Some idiot ran with 19 years & it became mainstream without doing their diligence.

She was 16 & 19 years old. She fought during the battle of Badr in 624 AD to which no one male or female under the age of 15 could participate. If she was born in 614 AD she would of been 10/11years old & NOT at the legal age to participate in any war. Yous have been DUPED.

Any more brain busters for me? I've memorized all my work/study dude. My brain operates like the device you're looking at  Throw anything you want at me... Pisses me off when people ask for citation haha because I don't even have to look at it anymore hahaha


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Happy to see this brought up. It's as if the worst pilots in the world, flock to planes.


Nothing worse than a religious hypocrite. Practice what you preach or STFU. Just my opinion.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

He was off googling. Had no clue about flying donkeys.


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

You see he claims to be a Muslim but opposed to circumcision, yet nearly all Muslim infant boys are also circumcised, I feel that ban hammer


----------



## Weedvin (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol but you have diabetes..


And support no more variants from caused by those UNVACCINATED. ALSO protection of My American neighbors. It really disturbs me that loosers (UNVACCINATED) that want to make decisions to say no to experts. I think I'll hire a welder to do My electrical


----------



## zeddd (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You do realise that there's more than one reference to a flying donkey in Islam? The donkey was the mode of transport in Arabia for one & in another hadith the donkey has its ears stretched out like the wings of an aeroplane... It's describing an aircraft you idiot. Do you actually believe you're the first people to see aeroplanes? hahaha ffs. Aeroplanes are depicted on Egyptian Heiroglyphs also just like the Egyptians loved sticking shit up peoples noses as a punishment. It pierced the blood brain barrier hahahaha


Is that why it’s ok to marry 12 year old girls off for dollar?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> How about I just kick your fucking arse here fag.
> 
> You see here's the problem & this can be verified by Anthony Fauci himself.
> 
> ...


Praise Jesus eh? 

So this is Islam religion you’re spewing?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

i believe this guy hasn't read the quran at all.....we'll what name in arabic was given to the donkey?


----------



## HGCC (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> He was off googling. Had no clue about flying donkeys.


Haven't seen ya around in a bit, hope stuffs good man!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> ... The Moon was allegedly split in his time also. Even I struggle understanding that I will admit until I found an instance in 1178 AD where it actually happened & was documented. Something looked like it hit the top part of the crescent moon & then fell to the Earth.


That same thing with the moon splitting happened back in like 1980 too. I learned all about it from a documentary series aired on Saturday mornings called Thundarr the Barbarian produced by Ruby-Spears. They aren’t as well known for their work as say Ken Burns but it was an outstanding documentary nonetheless. The world really went to hell for a while after the moon split, but it’s all better now. Is that what’ll happen again in 2029? That’d suck but maybe I’ll get to have a sunsword, which would rock.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> My god, aren't you embarrassed for believing the same things that an 80yo senile conspiracy laden hillbilly living in his trailer believes...? For believing things that are easily proved wrong with just two seconds of searching?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215695892155641856


This

They do it all the time. Shameless, nonstop fake shit spooled out almost verbatim as if they are reading from a script.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> How about I just kick your fucking arse here fag.
> 
> You see here's the problem & this can be verified by Anthony Fauci himself.
> 
> ...


lulz

Roger got you triggered.

Preparation H will soothe the hurt.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Roger got you triggered.
> 
> Preparation H will soothe the hurt.


Bonus: it’s halal.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

HGCC said:


> Haven't seen ya around in a bit, hope stuffs good man!


Ah thanks bud. We were bombed with snow and had no power for close to two weeks. Really had us discombobulated for a bit, but things have settled.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> lulz
> 
> Roger got you triggered.
> 
> Preparation H will soothe the hurt.


You know he might eat that, right?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You know he might eat that, right?


I suspect it might apply there in this case.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You do realise that there's more than one reference to a flying donkey in Islam? The donkey was the mode of transport in Arabia for one & in another hadith the donkey has its ears stretched out like the wings of an aeroplane... It's describing an aircraft you idiot. Do you actually believe you're the first people to see aeroplanes? hahaha ffs. Aeroplanes are depicted on Egyptian Heiroglyphs also just like the Egyptians loved sticking shit up peoples noses as a punishment. It pierced the blood brain barrier hahahaha If you actually thought for yourselves & didn't let "Others" do the thinking for you you might actually understand some of this shit. The Moon was allegedly split in his time also. Even I struggle understanding that I will admit until I found an instance in 1178 AD where it actually happened & was documented. Something looked like it hit the top part of the crescent moon & then fell to the Earth.
> 
> 629 - count forward 70 years all the way up to the present..Don't worry I got plenty more.. As I said I am a historian & a 13 year student of Eschatology (Biblical & Quran).Ever thought that maybe the Asteroid coming in 2029 is the same object the hit the moon back in his time? Duh...
> 
> ...


Enquiring minds would like to know who was checking ID's at the war's door. Who issued said ID's and did they have pictures and that anti tamper hologram cause I heard fake ID's were rampant in that late 500's early 600's period.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> You do realise that there's more than one reference to a flying donkey in Islam? The donkey was the mode of transport in Arabia for one & in another hadith the donkey has its ears stretched out like the wings of an aeroplane... It's describing an aircraft you idiot. Do you actually believe you're the first people to see aeroplanes? hahaha ffs. Aeroplanes are depicted on Egyptian Heiroglyphs also just like the Egyptians loved sticking shit up peoples noses as a punishment. It pierced the blood brain barrier hahahaha If you actually thought for yourselves & didn't let "Others" do the thinking for you you might actually understand some of this shit. The Moon was allegedly split in his time also. Even I struggle understanding that I will admit until I found an instance in 1178 AD where it actually happened & was documented. Something looked like it hit the top part of the crescent moon & then fell to the Earth.
> 
> 629 - count forward 70 years all the way up to the present..Don't worry I got plenty more.. As I said I am a historian & a 13 year student of Eschatology (Biblical & Quran).Ever thought that maybe the Asteroid coming in 2029 is the same object the hit the moon back in his time? Duh...
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm wondering if you could confirm something I heard Christian Evangelists say. 

Did dinosaurs go extinct because they were late to the appointment at Noah's Ark?

Thanks.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Enquiring minds would like to know who was checking ID's at the war's door. Who issued said ID's and did they have pictures and that anti tamper hologram cause I heard fake ID's were rampant in that late 500's early 600's period.


I think you needed an e-ticket to get into that event.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, I'm wondering if you could confirm something I heard Christian Evangelists say.
> 
> Did dinosaurs go extinct because they didn't make it to the appointment at Noah's Ark on time?
> 
> Thanks.



Might have something to do with that purge that happens every 70 years.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, I'm wondering if you could confirm something I heard Christian Evangelists say.
> 
> Did dinosaurs go extinct because they were late to the appointment at Noah's Ark?
> 
> Thanks.


Lazy fucking dinosaurs slept in and missed their boarding call.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 20, 2022)

It's true.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> i believe this guy hasn't read the quran at all.....we'll what name in arabic was given to the donkey?


which one is which? there's Buraq, and ya'foor....sorry, i'm not up on my mythological beasts...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Might have something to do with that purge that happens every 70 years.


You may be conflating “biblical time” with literal time? 
There was (apparently) a pretty major purge that wiped out the dinosaurs. But, that was like _66 million_ years before the flood that Noah experienced, not a mere 70 years. 
The earth was also created in about 7 days per the Bible, but again, there seems to be some sort of disconnect between biblical time and literal time again. 
It’s very confusing and if you feel like being an evangelical, you can just throw up your hands, close your eyes say “faith” and “praise Jesus”. That helps reconcile everything for a lot of folks.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, I'm wondering if you could confirm something I heard Christian Evangelists say.
> 
> Did dinosaurs go extinct because they were late to the appointment at Noah's Ark?
> 
> Thanks.


yeah, the tyrannosaurus couldn't see his wrist watch, so they were all late...


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, the tyrannosaurus couldn't see his wrist watch, so they were all late...


Three hours trying to pick up his suitcase made him late.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> which one is which? there's Buraq, and ya'foor....sorry, i'm not up on my mythological beasts...


it's ya"foor.......that was muhammad donkey which he rode, basically everywhere


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

BudmanTX said:


> it's ya"foor.......that was muhammad donkey which he rode, basically everywhere


then who was buraq?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

Our new friend seems to be MIA now. I am thinking he is off doing cutting edge research and will soon return with more revelations on the great reset that we may or may not be in the midst of.
While we wait, all this Bible and Quran talk made me think of a late night discussion we had in college over beers and bong hits about the various major religious texts. We came to the conclusion that the authors of these texts did a lot of hallucinogens. Cases in point:
1) Elisha seeing a flaming chariot descend and take Elijah up to heaven - suspect mushrooms.
2) Noah building a giant boat, rounding up 2 of each beast, then having it rain for 40 straight days and nights and restarting the world anew - peyote, this sounds like a vision quest hallucination that happened over 8 hours but seemed like months and months
3) The Prophet being whisked away on a flying donkey - probably mushrooms again, but possibly ergot mold
4) A talking and flaming lizard revealing magical plates to Joseph Smith - probably peyote again, but maybe jimson weed. 
We were all pretty stoned when we had this discussion and went way deeper than those examples, but those are what I still remember.

Edit:
This probably belongs in T&T, but I’m too lazy to start a new thread right now and this one already has a good audience.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 20, 2022)

Damn, I missed the Alex Jones acolyte.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then who was buraq?


Buraq was a riding beast smaller than a mule and larger than an ass, having a face like that of a human being and ears like those of an elephant; its *mane was like the mane of a horse*; its neck and tail like those of a camel; its breast like the breast of a mule; its feet like the feet of an ox or, according to one 

i even had to look that one up........


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Our new friend seems to be MIA now. I am thinking he is off doing cutting edge research and will soon return with more revelations on the great reset that we may or may not be in the midst of.
> While we wait, all this Bible and Quran talk made me think of a late night discussion we had in college over beers and bong hits about the various major religious texts. We came to the conclusion that the authors of these texts did a lot of hallucinogens. Cases in point:
> 1) Elisha seeing a flaming chariot descend and take Elijah up to heaven - suspect mushrooms.
> 2) Noah building a giant boat, rounding up 2 of each beast, then having it rain for 40 straight days and nights and restarting the world anew - peyote, this sounds like a vision quest hallucination that happened over 8 hours but seemed like months and months
> ...


When he comes back, I have another question for him.

Did Eve have a bush or was she smooth? Some paintings indicate she was smooth. 

Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 20, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Damn, I missed the Alex Jones acolyte.


I wondered if you were going to weigh in on your thread. My wife said I spent too much time responding last night and asked why I was giggling. I fucked around too much at work today on this too, but I could not bring myself to look away from the crazy.


----------



## shimbob (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> When he comes back, I have another question for him.
> 
> Did Eve have a bush or was she smooth? Some paintings indicate she was smooth.
> 
> Inquiring minds need to know.


Did they have bellybuttons?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 20, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Did they have bellybuttons?


Good question, they obviously didn't have much of a childhood either!


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> When he comes back, I have another question for him.
> 
> Did Eve have a bush or was she smooth? Some paintings indicate she was smooth.
> 
> Inquiring minds need to know.


In the old days a woman could tempt a man while sporting a bush.

ahhh. Those were the days.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> You know he might eat that, right?


I think he prefers magic donkey piss.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> 45.


Oh him ……. Gotcha lol


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You may be conflating “biblical time” with literal time?
> There was (apparently) a pretty major purge that wiped out the dinosaurs. But, that was like _66 million_ years before the flood that Noah experienced, not a mere 70 years.
> The earth was also created in about 7 days per the Bible, but again, there seems to be some sort of disconnect between biblical time and literal time again.
> It’s very confusing and if you feel like being an evangelical, you can just throw up your hands, close your eyes say “faith” and “praise Jesus”. That helps reconcile everything for a lot of folks.


What never fails to irritate me is when the apparently devout start using phrases you never hear outside their circle.

Walk with the Lord. 
Personal savior. 

Oh and when crap goes to shit the ever-pious “oh my dear, you need more faith!”

I don’t try to explain to them that using King James language in an Internet-meme world amounts to sanctifying language, which is no different from incantation. They run hard aground on the reefs and shoals of the Biblical (both testaments iirc!) proscription against sorcery.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> yeah, the tyrannosaurus couldn't see his wrist watch, so they were all late...


The diplodocus were necking. 

Some say there was a survivor.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> In the old days a woman could tempt a man while sporting a bush.
> 
> ahhh. Those were the days.


they also sported legs and underarms..it's a hygiene thing; you guys shave your balls.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> they also sported legs and underarms..it's a hygiene thing; you guys shave your balls.


Not all of us

(no Sasquatch humor please, that’s been ruined for all of us)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

Exit stage right ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 20, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> You may be conflating “biblical time” with literal time?
> There was (apparently) a pretty major purge that wiped out the dinosaurs. But, that was like _66 million_ years before the flood that Noah experienced, not a mere 70 years.
> The earth was also created in about 7 days per the Bible, but again, there seems to be some sort of disconnect between biblical time and literal time again.
> It’s very confusing and if you feel like being an evangelical, you can just throw up your hands, close your eyes say “faith” and “praise Jesus”. That helps reconcile everything for a lot of folks.


And most importantly 
No matter how badly you act towards others 
There is always
“I’m born again”


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> And most importantly
> No matter how badly you act towards others
> There is always
> “I’m born again”


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> What never fails to irritate me is when the apparently devout start using phrases you never hear outside their circle.
> 
> Walk with the Lord.
> Personal savior.
> ...


"personal saviour" has always been an irritating phrase...it just points out the exclusionary nature of religion..."do you believe in god?" "yes"...."Do you believe in my god?" ..."no"'..."HEATHEN...now we can take your shit and treat you like cattle!"


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> When he comes back, I have another question for him.
> 
> Did Eve have a bush or was she smooth? Some paintings indicate she was smooth.
> 
> Inquiring minds need to know.


how did she achieve that? was there a walgreens just outside the garden? a waxing studio?....¿


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how did she achieve that? was there a walgreens just outside the garden? a waxing studio?....¿


It was the snake oil


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> It was the snake oil


so snake oil is like Nair? if that's true, trump should have been bald as a cueball


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so snake oil is like Nair? if that's true, trump should have been bald as a cueball


I think this product was named for where not to use it. 






chest, back, legs, arms?


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Did they have bellybuttons?


I once drank tequila from a Mexican strippers bellybutton …… ok more than once . Did I mention I don’t drink anymore !


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> they also sported legs and underarms..it's a hygiene thing; you guys shave your balls.


If you cut the grass the trees look bigger .


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> If you cut the grass the trees look bigger .


Which is why I don’t. No point in frightening them.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> In the old days a woman could tempt a man while sporting a bush.
> 
> ahhh. Those were the days.


Nothing like thong hair that resembles a trapped musk ox, that’s hot!!! …… !


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Which is why I don’t. No point in frightening them.


At -100 C we Canadians need all the help we can muster .


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> how did she achieve that? was there a walgreens just outside the garden? a waxing studio?....¿


I have no idea how. It's just that I've seen pictures.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 20, 2022)

well, our 9 yr old just got the 2nd of the pfizer 5 to 11 yr old shots. 

everybody full up on vax here at the rkymtn household. lol


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 20, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> "Child minded retard" hope that clears it up.


I feel robbed. I was lazy and slow to respond and everything because “sloth” but then you didn’t know what “sloth” actually meant.

I’m not mad, I’m just disappointed


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 20, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I feel robbed. I was lazy and slow to respond and everything because “sloth” but then you didn’t know what “sloth” actually meant.
> 
> I’m not mad, I’m just disappointed



Interacting with the mentally ill is always disappointing.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Interacting with the mentally ill is always disappointing.


I was not crazy about it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

schuylaar said:


> they also sported legs and underarms..it's a hygiene thing; you guys shave your balls.


hey, I was just asking stormy to get his biblical perspective on the subject. 

I was just curious if Michelangelo had some sort of special connection and then everybody went all teenager and giggly on the subject.

It kind of looks to me as if she was smooth. So was Adam. Maybe they got a shave from that angel before leaving the Eden Super 8.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> I feel robbed. I was lazy and slow to respond and everything because “sloth” but then you didn’t know what “sloth” actually meant.
> 
> I’m not mad, I’m just disappointed


Ha, was wondering if that would come up. I'm not at all religious, but am pretty well down with the seven deadly sins as being behaviors to avoid.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I have no idea how. It's just that I've seen pictures.


Intriguing question none the less Fog.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Ha, was wondering if that would come up. I'm not at all religious, but am pretty well down with the seven deadly sins as being behaviors to avoid.


Me, now-
I’ve always treated them as the Seven Pretty Dman Good Ideas. I don’t think there is a one in which I did not roll with a level of bliss typical of a recently-styled dog who found something very odorous.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

I mean...using them as a to-do list is how you end up with a modern republican. Pride, wrath, greed, gluttony, envy, lust, sloth(in the apathetic sense), is exactly what makes trump who he is. Remove those characteristics and there's nothing left.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> hey, I was just asking stormy to get his biblical perspective on the subject.
> 
> I was just curious if Michelangelo had some sort of special connection and then everybody went all teenager and giggly on the subject.
> 
> ...


thats a very ugly woman with very muscular arms...sure that's not Adam and Steve?
and Adam kind of looks like Daniel Craig after a week long bender...wtf was going on in that garden?


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> hey, I was just asking stormy to get his biblical perspective on the subject.
> 
> I was just curious if Michelangelo had some sort of special connection and then everybody went all teenager and giggly on the subject.
> 
> ...


Maybe art/biblical texts just got their ages wrong and God just dumped them off on earth in a way that would make them what Republicans might call the very first 'anchor babies'. And that is why they are always painted so smooth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Maybe art/biblical texts just got their ages wrong and God just dumped them off on earth in a way that would make them what Republicans might call the very first 'anchor babies'. And that is why they are always painted so smooth.


babies? they both look like veteran alcoholics, and at least in their 40s....


----------



## Fogdog (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats a very ugly woman with very muscular arms...sure that's not Adam and Steve?
> and Adam kind of looks like Daniel Craig after a week long bender...wtf was going on in that garden?


Michelangelo painted that.

Maybe his idea of beauty is different from yours. What I asked @darknstormy82 was for his biblical perspective on Eve. Smooth or bush?

Regarding her looks, well, you have to admit that she was the only woman in the world at the time, which sort of limited Adam's ability to choose. Adam looks pretty lumpy himself. Maybe he had a skin condition that caused that? Hey @darknstormy82 , did Adam develop lumps under his skin? Like my old dog, who has some masses that make her a little lumpy. 

We need to know.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Michelangelo painted that.
> 
> Maybe his idea of beauty is different from yours. What I was asked @darknstormy82 for his biblical perspective on Eve. Smooth or bush?


i dunno art, but i know what i like, and that ain't it, no matter who painted it...
and eve had a bush, it's a lot easier to paint it smooth than it is to actually get it smooth...no try'n'save in the Garden, no place to get razors....so unless she plucked it bare.....there was hair down there


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> so snake oil is like Nair? if that's true, trump should have been bald as a cueball


He’s bald and under 40 miles of weave.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> I mean...using them as a to-do list is how you end up with a modern republican. Pride, wrath, greed, gluttony, envy, lust, sloth(in the apathetic sense), is exactly what makes trump who he is. Remove those characteristics and there's nothing left.


And yet I’m not! (a Republican)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> And yet I’m not!
> View attachment 5071074


where'd you get a baby picture of patton oswalt?


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I was just curious if Michelangelo had some sort of special connection and then everybody went all teenager and giggly on the subject.


Hey. I resemble that remark.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats a very ugly woman with very muscular arms...sure that's not Adam and Steve?
> and Adam kind of looks like Daniel Craig after a week long bender...wtf was going on in that garden?


I once read something about him using male models for everyone.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> And yet I’m not! (a Republican)
> View attachment 5071074


I know you're not a republican, but I'll admit that I'm curious to hear specifically how you safely dabble in generally poor characteristics. Lust is the easy one, sure get a lil freaky sometimes, no harm done among consenting adults. But, tell me how you dabble in pride, greed, wrath, in a manner that reflects positively.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> hey, I was just asking stormy to get his biblical perspective on the subject.
> 
> I was just curious if Michelangelo had some sort of special connection and then everybody went all teenager and giggly on the subject.
> 
> ...


i tried to check into a super 8 naked once....they weren't nearly as amused as i was


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> in a manner that reflects positively.


i don't recall him saying it reflected positively, i believe his words were 
"I don’t think there is a one in which I did not roll with a level of bliss typical of a recently-styled dog who found something very odorous"
no mention of virtue...


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 20, 2022)

Hana Horka: Czech singer dies after catching Covid intentionally


Hana Horka's son tells the BBC his mother was unvaccinated but wanted to acquire immunity.



www.bbc.com
 




Probably posted already, but whatever


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> I know you're not a republican, but I'll admit that I'm curious to hear specifically how you safely dabble in generally poor characteristics. Lust is the easy one, sure get a lil freaky sometimes, no harm done among consenting adults. But, tell me how you dabble in pride, greed, wrath, in a manner that reflects positively.


Safely? No! I bear the marks. Personal faves: sloth, gluttony, greed. Never lusted much. I blame lack of opportunity.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Safely? No! I bear the marks. Personal faves: sloth, gluttony, greed. Never lusted much. I blame lack of opportunity.


Personal *former* faves. I gotcha. You're just talking about the negative behaviors of years past. Yeah, you kinda have to roll through some of those to learn from them. Personal development and all that, as rare as it may be today.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Personal *former* faves. I gotcha. You're just talking about the negative behaviors of years past. Yeah, you kinda have to roll through some of those to learn from them. Personal development and all that, as rare as it may be today.


I was having fun with a bit of moral inversion. I do not actually recommend sins as they are often defined. In my serious opinion “sin” is useful as shorthand for any offense against reality. Somehow a lot of that shows up here.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I was having fun with a bit of moral inversion. I do not actually recommend sins as they are often defined. In my serious opinion “sin” is useful as shorthand for any offense against reality. Somehow a lot of that shows up here.


It's always a messy topic. I don't even like the word "sin", because whenever I hear it, it's from a religious looney(not you obviously). I used to really dislike religion, but it's actually the abuse by humans that I dislike, exactly as you mentioned with what we see here(cough*darkandstormfronty*cough).

The really interesting thing(to me) about being able to choose aspects of religion to embrace, while not believing there is a god, is to be completely free from the internal conflicts which inevitably result in abuse. You can choose to embrace a specific idea, instead of having to accept everything, because everything contains quite a bit of bullshit. Ironically, the result is a better christian than most christians.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> It's always a messy topic. I don't even like the word "sin", because whenever I hear it, it's from a religious looney(not you obviously). I used to really dislike religion, but it's actually the abuse by humans that I dislike, exactly as you mentioned with what we see here(cough*darkandstormfronty*cough).
> 
> The really interesting thing(to me) about being able to choose aspects of religion to embrace, while not believing there is a god, is to be completely free from the internal conflicts which inevitably result in abuse. You can choose to embrace a specific idea, instead of having to accept everything, because everything contains quite a bit of bullshit. Ironically, the result is a better christian than most christians.


I still carry legacy internal conflicts. I doubt I’m nearly as free as I want to think I am.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I still carry legacy internal conflicts. I doubt I’m nearly as free as I want to think I am.


You wouldn't even know that without introspection and honesty. Them's some good traits.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i tried to check into a super 8 naked once....they weren't nearly as amused as i was


We should talk lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Ironically, the result is a better christian than most christians.


it's not hard to be morally superior to most christians, or muslims, or hindus...with few exceptions, religion has devolved into a way to excuse shitty behavior...go out drinking, cheat on your spouse, ignore your kids, hate your neighbor, be an asshole in traffic...just go to church, or the mosque, or mandir, and ask for forgiveness or atonement, and you're good for the rest of the week...i'd guess maybe 20% of religious people actually try to be good people, the rest just use it as a way to make themselves feel better about being assholes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> We should talk lol


about checking into a super 8 naked?.....?.....¿.....


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

Well I’m not real happy about the things that will now come to mind if I every order another dark and stormy.......FFS


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i tried to check into a super 8 naked once....they weren't nearly as amused as i was


“check out my Super 8!”
had to.


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not hard to be morally superior to most christians, or muslims, or hindus...with few exceptions, religion has devolved into a way to excuse shitty behavior...go out drinking, cheat on your spouse, ignore your kids, hate your neighbor, be an asshole in traffic...just go to church, or the mosque, or mandir, and ask for forgiveness or atonement, and you're good for the rest of the week...i'd guess maybe 20% of religious people actually try to be good people, the rest just use it as a way to make themselves feel better about being assholes


The somewhat positive side is that things get better if they would reapply themselves, so we don't need to convince them to embrace our ideas, which is great because that'd never happen. They just need to embrace their own ideas, you know....without getting too methy about it. Problem is, they blame the secularism of others for their own corruption(cough*crusades-r-coming*cough).


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Well I’m not real happy about the things that will now come to mind if I every order another dark and stormy.......FFS


I had to look. There’s a drink called









Liberal Cocktail Recipe With Rye Whiskey


Discover the taste of a classic liberal cocktail. The recipe features rye whiskey, pairing it with sweet vermouth and an amaro for a fabulous drink.




www.thespruceeats.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I had to look. There’s a drink called
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup there is and it’s quite tasty . I gave away my last bottle of Crown yesterday, it was 6 years old .......bye old friend, we’ve been in some interesting situations together .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> The somewhat positive side is that things get better if they would reapply themselves, so we don't need to convince them to embrace our ideas, which is great because that'd never happen. They just need to embrace their own ideas, you know....without getting too methy about it. Problem is, they blame the secularism of others for their own corruption(cough*crusades-r-coming*cough).


i welcome crusades...it's just a good way to get rid of dead weight..the more religious fanatics who kill each other over their religions, the less of them we'll have to deal with when they try to assert their bullshit later


----------



## mooray (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i welcome crusades...it's just a good way to get rid of dead weight..the more religious fanatics who kill each other over their religions, the less of them we'll have to deal with when they try to assert their bullshit later


Oh I know you do! I've seen some pics of your kit.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i welcome crusades...it's just a good way to get rid of dead weight..the more religious fanatics who kill each other over their religions, the less of them we'll have to deal with when they try to assert their bullshit later


Many innocent bystanders got massively done over.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

mooray said:


> Oh I know you do! I've seen some pics of your kit.


I imagine @Sir Napsalot is better prepared for battle before gunpowder.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I imagine @Sir Napsalot is better prepared for battle before gunpowder.


I have six longbows and two quivers of arrows


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I have six longbows and two quivers of arrows


You also seem to possess bladed weapons.
And know how to operate them, which is not easy.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 20, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> about checking into a super 8 naked?.....?.....¿.....


Sounds like we could compare similar tales is all lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 21, 2022)

darknstormy82 said:


> lol well when you realise that a lot of NAZI Generals were actually Jews it is actually irrelevant..


Well there was at least one. He was a luftwaffe general and is well known by the whole holocaust denial set. That's kind of telling.

Please name a "lot" more.

And then tell us your thoughts on whether the holocaust happened, the shape of earth and chemtrails.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 21, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> At -100 C we Canadians need all the help we can muster .


Ok I exaggerated but fuck!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 21, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I imagine @Sir Napsalot is better prepared for battle before gunpowder.



i'm still your one stop shop for heavy artillery....i've built trebuchet 16 feet tall, that will throw a 14 pound bowling ball over 500 feet, onagers that threw 16 pound shot put three blocks...and im working on a ballista that will shoot an arrow about the size of a peavey hook at least a couple of blocks..

funny, you can tell which end of the videos are mine, and which are my girlfriends...and no, i'm not the little house fan


----------



## printer (Jan 21, 2022)

*New CDC studies show boosters provide strong protection from omicron variant*
New studies released from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Friday showed that a booster shot of COVID-19 vaccine provides robust protection against hospitalization and severe disease.

The studies from scientists at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention are some of the first based on real world data, and include both the delta and omicron variants. 

The findings, while promising, come as the U.S. is on the tail-end of a massive spike in infections due to the omicron variant, which is overwhelming hospitals throughout the country.

The conclusions also raise questions about what it means to be "fully vaccinated." The CDC definition of "fully vaccinated" means a person has completed just their primary series of vaccinations, the agency recently said a person is only "up to date" if they have also received a booster dose. 

One analysis examined hundreds of thousands of visits to emergency departments and urgent care centers, and tens of thousands of hospitalizations, between August 2021 and Jan. 5, 2022. 

The study found that getting a third dose of an mRNA vaccine was at least 90 percent effective at preventing COVID-19-associated hospitalization, both during the delta and omicron periods.

A third shot reduced a person’s risk of an emergency department and urgent care visit by 94 percent during delta and 82 percent during Omicron

A second CDC study concluded that people with three shots had the highest protection against SARS-CoV-2 infection, at least during the early days of omicron.

Looking at data from 25 state and local health departments, CDC researchers found that among those who were boosted, there were 149 cases per 100,000 people on average each week. 

For those who had only two doses, it was 255 cases per 100,000 people.








New CDC studies show boosters provide strong protection from omicron variant


New studies released from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Friday showed that a booster shot of COVID-19 vaccine provides robust protection against hospitalization and severe…




thehill.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

Boosters provide the best protection against Omicron variant, large CDC studies show


Three large new studies from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention highlight the importance of getting a booster shot to provide the best protection against the Omicron coronavirus variant.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

Don't underestimate Omicron -- especially if you're unvaccinated


Omicron is causing a tsunami, not a wave, of infections in the United States. We've learned a lot about this coronavirus variant since it was identified less than two months ago.




www.cnn.com


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

Meatloaf died of covid, he was a antivaxer.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Meatloaf died of covid, he was a antivaxer.


Well I guess we got the answer to what it was he wouldn't do for love?


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 21, 2022)

Too soon? “like a bat virus into Hell”


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Meatloaf died of covid, he was a antivaxer.


He was 74 and overweight, being unvaxxed also made him an idiot.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

He said he would not be controlled and forced to be vaccinated and if he died he died, what a moron.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 21, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He said he would not be controlled and forced to be vaccinated and if he died he died, what a moron.


He doesn't have much control over anything now, he died, end of story. 

I don't think he spouted off about it much, appears to have more or less kept his views to himself?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Well I guess we got the answer to what it was he wouldn't do for love?


Haha, doesn’t surprise me. He was a Trump supporter . He was a pig. Now we can only hope Ted Nugent dies of Covid.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 21, 2022)

I like you lol.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

so you wait for transplant and won't get the vaxx



https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2021-10-07/colorado-woman-who-wont-get-vaccinated-denied-transplant


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He was 74 and overweight, being unvaxxed also made him an idiot.


loved his music but he had that Rightie vibe 'cause of death withheld' is usually the dead giveaway.


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Well I guess we got the answer to what it was he wouldn't do for love?


'but i won't do that' that's what 'that' was..a vaccine..who knew?


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 26, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> He said he would not be controlled and forced to be vaccinated and if he died he died, what a moron.


and he wasn't controlled or forced with almost 1M dead to date..may he rest in peace.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 28, 2022)

Mass. patient can’t get heart transplant because he refuses to get Covid vaccine


Health experts agree that being vaccinated is necessary for the procedure.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Mass. patient can’t get heart transplant because he refuses to get Covid vaccine
> 
> 
> Health experts agree that being vaccinated is necessary for the procedure.
> ...


He's just a deathcult troll baby killer trumptard, hope he will die soon that way he won't kill more innocent vaxed people. Would say crazy brainwashed dudes here.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Nope, he's not spreading anything from a hospital bed connected to a heart pump. But he is not entitled to a transplant if he's in a high risk group, they don't give livers to drunks. I just have no sympathy for the moron, he's willing to take transplant rejection drugs that will lower his immunity to everything but won't take a vaccine that could save his life and others, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2022)

Won’t get vaccinated for a heart transplant?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> He's just a deathcult troll baby killer trumptard, hope he will die soon that way he won't kill more innocent vaxed people. Would say crazy brainwashed dudes here.


He obviously knows more than his doctors about vaccines, or thinks he does. Ditto for those in the hospitals who are unvaxxed, why should they now trust the medical science and expertise they scorned and rejected by refusing the vaccine? Now I think the hospitals should treat those people, since the make up most of their covid trade these days, but they are hypocrites for showing up at the hospital. In many cases these idiots are giving the staff a hard time with bullshit, dying with the lie on their lips and their relatives threaten over worked staff and they won't wear masks.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> He obviously knows more than his doctors about vaccines, or thinks he does. Ditto for those in the hospitals who are unvaxxed, why should they now trust the medical science and expertise they scorned and rejected by refusing the vaccine? Now I think the hospitals should treat those people, since the make up most of their covid trade these days, but they are hypocrites for showing up at the hospital. In many cases these idiots are giving the staff a hard time with bullshit, dying with the lie on their lips and their relatives threaten over worked staff and they won't wear masks.


sure, not a reason to wish him and other unvax fast death though, like a few dudes did many times here.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> sure, not a reason to wish him and other unvax fast death though, like a few dudes did many times here.


They are entitled to their opinion and it is somewhat justified. To a large extent with covid, we are the masters of our own fate in this matter and they chose unwisely. I have a lot less sympathy for those who touted the antivaxx lie and killed others with bullshit. It's hard to feel sympathy for those with blood on their hands, who kill themselves and others with stupidity and bullshit.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> They are entitled to their opinion and it is somewhat justified. To a large extent with covid, we are the masters of our own fate in this matter and they chose unwisely. I have a lot less sympathy for those who touted the antivaxx lie and killed others with bullshit. It's hard to feel sympathy for those with blood on their hands, who kill themselves and others with stupidity and bullshit.


Saying antivax people have blood on their hands is a really questionable statement. vaccine is supposed to prevent severe forms and death, so yeah if weak people stupidly buy their stories i consider it's their own problem. but yeah of course each one is free to have his own opinion.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Saying antivax people have blood on their hands is a really questionable statement. vaccine is supposed to prevent severe forms and death, so yeah if weak people stupidly buy their stories i consider it's their own problem. but yeah of course each one is free to have his own opinion.


It's the height of stupidity, the vast majority dying or getting fucked over are unvaccinated republicans, who make up 70% of the unvaxxed adults. In many places where margins are thin, this alone is enough to tip congressional races. Even the GOP leadership was panicking about the numbers for awhile, even Trump gets it now FFS, they are killing off their base! Do you really think such people should be running the country? Unless you have a death wish that is.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> It's the height of stupidity, the vast majority dying or getting fucked over are unvaccinated republicans, who make up 70% of the unvaxxed adults. In many places where margins are thin, this alone is enough to tip congressional races. Even the GOP leadership was panicking about the numbers for awhile, even Trump gets it now FFS, they are killing off their base! Do you really think such people should be running the country? Unless you have a death wish that is.


Well i pretty much saw that here, only for having a different point of view and choosing myself for not getting vax, was immediatly called and depicted as antivax trumptard innocent-killer. I'm none of this.
So according to what you're saying, yes you make sense. But yeah i'm not us citizen and don't really know if republican leaders are really antivax complotists or just have critical stances about the crisis management. I let that to you !


----------



## xtsho (Jan 28, 2022)

After 3 shots I can say that the only adverse side effects were a sore arm for a day and excessive growth of hair in the pubic and anal regions. I've shaved enough off in the last month to weave into a blanket.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> sure, not a reason to wish him and other unvax fast death though, like a few dudes did many times here.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


not even 5/10, could do better friend !


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> not even 5/10, could do better friend !


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


Even worse. I trust in you !


----------



## shimbob (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> vaccine is supposed to prevent severe forms and death


And indeed we find that the unvaxxed are suffering greatly more than the vaxxed, so working as expected?


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Saying antivax people have blood on their hands is a really questionable statement. vaccine is supposed to prevent severe forms and death, so yeah if weak people stupidly buy their stories i consider it's their own problem. but yeah of course each one is free to have his own opinion.


I take a less strident stance on the vaccination question than some who post on here. I do think it needs to be a choice in America, but with choices come consequences. With the vax or no vax choice, those consequences may include loss of employment, loss of a chance to get a new organ, etc. and I have no problem with that. I get where others are coming from with being completely fed up with the retarded arguments put forth by some who are anti-vax though. The sentiment of “fuck the unvaxxed, let them all die” comes from that deep frustration. 
I wish more people would make a logical choice and not one based on idiotic misinformation spread by various sources. Joe Rogan is an idiot, so are many others with huge social media followings. Still a choice though, this is American democracy, not a dictatorship.
I tend to think critically and trust science, unfortunately many don’t and they trust whatever the fuck comes across their Facebook or other social media feed because it makes them feel good and reinforces their existing views. That is what frustrates the hell out of so many who have chosen to be vaccinated.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Well i pretty much saw that here, only for having a different point of view and choosing myself for not getting vax, was immediatly called and depicted as antivax trumptard innocent-killer. I'm none of this.
> So according to what you're saying, yes you make sense. But yeah i'm not us citizen and don't really know if republican leaders are really antivax complotists or just have critical stances about the crisis management. I let that to you !


You left off HUGE VICTIM
SO TYPICAL


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 28, 2022)

Antivaxers don't care who they spread the virus to or whether anybody they infected dies, fuck um.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 28, 2022)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Still a choice though, this is American democracy, not a dictatorship.


Such a good post till you implied not leaving a choice is a dictatorship. While throughout history many non-dictatorships had and have vaccine mandates. Mandatory vaccination comes in many forms, only physically forcing it on people must be avoided. There are many other situations where in a free democratic society people are not presented with a choice. Things like what side on the road you drive or paying taxes. At least for the most vulnerable groups and people interacting with those groups, there should be a vaccine mandate. Reinforce with fines, not physically force vax of course.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)

Washington trooper who defied state vaccine mandate and told Governor Jay Inslee to 'kiss my ass' dies from COVID-19.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)

The next martyr in Stinkys army of morons, couple more years of this pandemic will rid us of many of these deplorables.










'I was born free, I will die free': Hospital denies man kidney transplant over vaccination status


A North Carolina man who desperately needs a kidney transplant said he has been denied an operation because of his vaccination status.




abc11.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Jan 29, 2022)

Die free, asshole.

Way to own the libs.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Die free, asshole.
> 
> Way to own the libs.


If they wanna self select at this point in the pandemic, I have little problem with it, make the world better with one less asshole at a time. I figure about 70 or 80% of those who are dying of covid now are probably middle aged and elderly republicans for the most part and that's amounting to nearly a couple of thousand a day. Considering many races and some states are decided by ten thousand votes or less, this could have an impact in some places come election day. It was making the GOP nervous for awhile and Trump was even concerned enough to mention it and use it against Desantis!


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Jan 29, 2022)

Sativied said:


> Such a good post till you implied not leaving a choice is a dictatorship. While throughout history many non-dictatorships had and have vaccine mandates. Mandatory vaccination comes in many forms, only physically forcing it on people must be avoided. There are many other situations where in a free democratic society people are not presented with a choice. Things like what side on the road you drive or paying taxes. At least for the most vulnerable groups and people interacting with those groups, there should be a vaccine mandate. Reinforce with fines, not physically force vax of course.


Fair enough. My point was that I don’t think vaccines should be physically forced or even coerced by the threat of physical force by a government. 
I don’t see the world as a stark difference between a free democracy and a authoritarian dictatorship. There are huge grey areas between democracy and dictatorship. The offending sentence was not intended to suggest a bright line demarcation as it may have been interpreted.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)

Patience, the morons are killing themselves as fast as they can.


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 29, 2022)

2 nurses on Long Island, Julie DeVuono and Marissa Urraro, were caught selling fake vaccine cards and raked in over $1.5mil. DeVuono's husband is an NYPD officer.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 29, 2022)

captainmorgan said:


> Washington trooper who defied state vaccine mandate and told Governor Jay Inslee to 'kiss my ass' dies from COVID-19.


I saw that.


"A former Washington State Patrol trooper who told off Gov. Jay Inslee over the COVID-19 vaccine mandate, resigned and then became a sought-after media figure, has died, according to the State Patrol."

"LaMay took early retirement in October rather than get vaccinated.

A video shows him giving his final radio call in which he tells Inslee to “kiss my ass.” The video went viral and LaMay soon was appearing on numerous news outlets."










Ex-state trooper who told off Washington governor over vaccine mandate dies after getting COVID-19


Robert LaMay took early retirement in October rather than get vaccinated. A video shows him giving his final radio call, in which he sends a vulgar message to Gov. Jay Inslee.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Jan 29, 2022)

Kerr: If you reject the vaccine, reject the hospital bed too


Walk the walk, baby. If you reject the jab, reject the hospital bed as well. I mean, if you’re going to commit, then commit all the way.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2022)

Turtleisland said:


> Well in Baltimore
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077515


Those open toes 
Floriduh


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Well i pretty much saw that here, only for having a different point of view and choosing myself for not getting vax, was immediatly called and depicted as antivax trumptard innocent-killer. I'm none of this.
> So according to what you're saying, yes you make sense. But yeah i'm not us citizen and don't really know if republican leaders are really antivax complotists or just have critical stances about the crisis management. I let that to you !


You see you left off the actual reality and instead went right to the cry baby shit.

The actual reason to call people out who can get the extremely safe, effective, and free vaccine that is available and chose not to because of whatever death cult troll logic they convinced themselves of, is that they are about 20x more likely to end up clogging up our hospitals because of it while adding to the social division tactics that militarized trolls (foreign and domestic) are creating.

That is the real reason why they are assholes. And no amount of snow flaking about some other account trolling unvaccinated deal cultists will change that reality.

Being unvaccinated is essentially the same as people thinking they are safe to drive drunk.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> You see you left off the actual reality and instead went right to the cry baby shit.
> 
> The actual reason to call people out who can get the extremely safe, effective, and free vaccine that is available and chose not to because of whatever death cult troll logic they convinced themselves of, is that they are about 20x more likely to end up clogging up our hospitals because of it while adding to the social division tactics that militarized trolls (foreign and domestic) are creating.
> 
> ...


Wasn't complaining about it, just noticing it. I know you desperatly want me go snowflake, and be sure i won't give you that pleasure. 

Yeah perfectly safe. Thanks for showing everyone how much you can shit on science if it makes your story stronger ! No medecine is perfectly safe. Even daily things like aspirin aren't.
Also it's not free lol, do you really believe that ? or is it some kind of dishonesty reflex ?
States can still push massive vaccination considering the beneficial/risk balance factor. Thankfully our governments are not as delusional believers as you are !

Another great example of your biaised beliefs. Not anyone is threatened the same way by covid, so not everyone has the same chance to go to hospital and more. A young and healthy person who has a ridiculously low chance to be severly sick don't give a shit about the so-called 20x more risk to get really sick remaining unvax.
Although, of course an old and unhealthy person should definitely get this protection.

Another completely irrelevant analogy. Of course the """dangerousness" of an unvax has definitely nothting to do as the one of a drunk driver.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Wasn't complaining about it, just noticing it. I know you desperatly want me go snowflake, and be sure i won't give you that pleasure.
> 
> Yeah perfectly safe. Thanks for showing everyone how much you can shit on science if it makes your story stronger ! No medecine is perfectly safe. Even daily things like aspirin aren't.
> States can still push massive vaccination considering the beneficial/risk balance factor. Thankfully our governments are not as delusional believers as you are !
> ...


Sure it doesn't. Not all people who drive drunk end up getting in a accident, so it must not be dangerous right?


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 31, 2022)

hanimmal said:


> Sure it doesn't. Not all people who drive drunk end up getting in a accident, so it must not be dangerous right?


Did i ever said something close to that ? stop your silly argument strategies mate.


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Did i ever said something close to that ? stop your silly argument strategies mate.


Same shit, different troll.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I saw that.
> 
> 
> "A former Washington State Patrol trooper who told off Gov. Jay Inslee over the COVID-19 vaccine mandate, resigned and then became a sought-after media figure, has died, according to the State Patrol."
> ...


exactly what the motherfucker deserves, the only bad thing was it took this long to get him...


----------



## xtsho (Jan 31, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> exactly what the motherfucker deserves, the only bad thing was it took this long to get him...


Looks like the only way the Washington Governor can kiss his ass is if he digs him up. 

What really boggles the mind are all these anti-vax celebrities that keep on dying of covid and all the other anti-vaxxers act like they never existed and keep pushing their anti-vax, covid is fake, nonsense. They just move to the next anti-vax celebrity oblivious to the fact that these idiots are dropping like flies.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> A young and healthy person who has a ridiculously low chance to be severly sick don't give a shit about the so-called 20x more risk to get really sick remaining unvax.


https://www.wzzm13.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/omicron-variant-infections-more-common-among-younger-adults/69-4d170867-dcee-4a0f-937b-98ccb4c05e54

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2022/jan/01/us-omicron-covid-cases-teens-young-adults-children

https://www.wymt.com/2022/01/16/omicron-variant-sending-unvaccinated-younger-population-hospital/


next fallacious argument, please.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Did i ever said something close to that ? stop your silly argument strategies mate.


it's not silly, you are..you said exactly that


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Looks like the only way the Washington Governor can kiss his ass is if he digs him up.
> 
> What really boggles the mind are all these anti-vax celebrities that keep on dying of covid and all the other anti-vaxxers act like they never existed and keep pushing their anti-vax, covid is fake, nonsense. They just move to the next anti-vax celebrity oblivious to the fact that these idiots are dropping like flies.


well exactly, you have to keep reinforcing the horseshit stupid ideas in your cultists heads, or they might begin to see that they're horseshit stupid ideas...
although, these guys are an even lower breed of shit than most. some cult leaders are truly insane, and believe their own crazy ass shit...you don't have to like them, but you can't call them liars, just deluded, and they actually think they're going to save their followers from a worse fate.
then you have trump and the republicans, who just want power, so they can remake America into a white supremacist wonderland that doesn't threaten their fucked up racist world views.
then you have trump again, and all the other grifters who are doing this for profit. all these little no one am radio talk show guys are getting attention all of the sudden, and making a dollar. all the better known ones are getting a lot of attention and making a lot of money...they don't care what they say, they dont care what they themselves believe, they'll lie to the entire country, putting hundreds of thousands at risk, to continue getting that adoration and remuneration...
then you have fucker carlson...a man with a trust fund that would support him comfortably his whole life, (he's an heir to the Swanson frozen food business) who is worth over 30 million (not super rich by todays standards, but he ain't gonna be on food stamps any time soon) and who doesn't believe a word that comes out of his own mouth...he picks and chooses odd stories that reinforce the "cultural elite" lie that he's been pushing, he's a master at distracting public outrage at republican hate politics into some stupid side channel, where it acts to reinforce the bullshit he's been feeding the ignorant fools that follow him, he even criticizes trump when he gets off track....
he seems to HATE America, and Americans...and thriving off of the attention...he's not driven by greed, he's driven by deep father issues and major personal insecurities...at this point in time, i would label him as much of, or more of a threat than trump himself...trump can't shut the fuck up, and that is going to land him in a cell pretty soon, carlson never shuts up, but never says anything actionable about himself...which means he'll be around for a long time, doing harm to the country and it's people


----------



## captainmorgan (Jan 31, 2022)

Any converts yet lol.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 3, 2022)

Army to immediately start discharging COVID vaccine refusers


Roughly 97% of all Army soldiers have gotten at least one shot. More than 3,000 have requested medical or religious exemptions.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2022)

Driving across country and hitting the southern states only Louisiana was really promoting get vaccinated and save lives on hwy signs and billboards. I was impressed how on top of masking they were as well. They also had the most weed billboards so far . Kush Vibez.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> View attachment 5070793


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Lazy fucking dinosaurs slept in and missed their boarding call.


I wrote a blues song about the extinction of the dinosaurs, want to hear it?

Sixty five millions years ago was a bad day for the dinosaurs.
It was a cold day.


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thats a very ugly woman with very muscular arms...sure that's not Adam and Steve?
> and Adam kind of looks like Daniel Craig after a week long bender...wtf was going on in that garden?


God did make her from one of Adam's rib bones. . . .


----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I was having fun with a bit of moral inversion. I do not actually recommend sins as they are often defined. In my serious opinion “sin” is useful as shorthand for any offense against reality. Somehow a lot of that shows up here.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Is there anyone on here who has not had any jabs?


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Is there anyone on here who has not had any jabs?


Well that’s weird, I was just about ask you that very question? You first K?


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Forget I asked


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Is there anyone on here who has not had any jabs?


certainly not your mom, vlad


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Forget I asked


Ok


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> certainly not your mom, vlad


Roger scrubber - the old fart Liberal brain warped tosspot. A kamikaze killer is a dangerous old man. Roger A Scrubber does not scrub his floor - his plants stink of moths!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Roger scrubber - the old fart Liberal brain warped tosspot. A kamikaze killer is a dangerous old man. Roger A Scrubber does not scrub his floor - his plants stink of moths!


dude, we have to show this thread to the funkopop people, they would love you, we could both be rich...


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> dude, we have to show this thread to the funkopop people, they would love you, we could both be rich...


Fuck, he started posting and made that other thread blow up by 5 pages in a few hours. I love it when Russians pretend to be Irish/British mixes from Boston and butcher English in their posts.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

You absolute nesbitt - you must be a Scotsman that landed of newfoundland. Rab c nesbit. Festered in the states.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> That's like me saying you IED'd the whole of Iraq and killed millions , Just because you were born in America- you have been so polarised by othering politically . I'm a citizen of planet earth - you add about 17 stereotypes to a person in the states , all that programming has got you in mass formation.Butcher English??? You been on Netflix again? And you are fucking angel??? Clean as a whistle? No skeletons? Get to fuck , you absolute mushroom.


your accent is slipping, comrade...always remember in english, we conjugate verbs to show different tenses and states, and we don't move words around freely in sentences to emphasize or deemphasize them


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> your accent is slipping, comrade...always remember in english, we conjugate verbs to show different tenses and states, and we don't move words around freely in sentences to emphasize or deemphasize them


You learned a lot at 76


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 7, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> You learned a lot at 76


i learned a lot of things IN 76, the most important being don't eat yellow snow....


----------



## CunningCanuk (Feb 8, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> That's like me saying you IED'd the whole of Iraq and killed millions , Just because you were born in America- you have been so polarised by othering politically . I'm a citizen of planet earth - you add about 17 stereotypes to a person in the states , all that programming has got you in mass formation.Butcher English??? You been on Netflix again? And you are fucking angel??? Clean as a whistle? No skeletons? Get to fuck , you absolute mushroom.


----------



## captainmorgan (Feb 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490466252778655747


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I saw that.
> 
> 
> "A former Washington State Patrol trooper who told off Gov. Jay Inslee over the COVID-19 vaccine mandate, resigned and then became a sought-after media figure, has died, according to the State Patrol."
> ...


Who could have predicted?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2022)

Danja-83 said:


> Is there anyone on here who has not had any jabs?


There were some. Haven't seen them lately.


----------



## printer (Feb 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There were some. Haven't seen them lately.


I am on another forum where some people were antivax. They said they really suffered through getting the virus and would never want to go through it again. Everybody else polite enough not to say, I told you so.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 8, 2022)

printer said:


> I am on another forum where some people were antivax. They said they really suffered through getting the virus and would never want to go through it again. Everybody else polite enough not to say, I told you so.


On a positive note, the regulars at GC have seen a dramatic decrease in their parasite problems.

I miss pinworm.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 8, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> On a positive note, the regulars at GC have seen a dramatic decrease in their parasite problems.
> 
> I miss pinworm.


the person or the parasite? people get nostalgic for the weirdest shit...


----------



## Fogdog (Feb 8, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the person or the parasite? people get nostalgic for the weirdest shit...


pinny was an engaging and interesting personality.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 23, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> When my husband got his first jab he bled profusely . It gushed out and was still bleeding 45 minutes later . She must of hit a vein on the way in and her needle was very long. When I discussed this with the tech that did my jab she told me that the needles that initially come with the doses are quite long and that some places are nice and switch out the long needle for a shorter one. Since I went to a different jab shop then him mine was shorter and I had no blood ooze at all. Technique also matters. Some jabbers just don’t have a good touch.


that is scary . this page show what happens if you hit an artery by accident .






Hitting an artery | YouthAOD Toolbox


Arterial injection occurs when the individual hits an artery, not a vein. Hitting an artery can be painful and dangerous. Arterial blood travels away from the heart so whatever is injected goes straight to body limbs and extremities. Injection particles get stuck in blood capillaries and cut...




www.youthaodtoolbox.org.au


----------



## YardG (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> that is scary . this page show what happens if you hit an artery by accident .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe don't inject yourself with the vaccine? I got a booster... awhile ago... the nurse asked about a tattoo on my arm and she was done giving me the shot before I finished yammering-on.


----------



## portfolio (Mar 23, 2022)

i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci , in one defense i have found fauci says that covid might be worse than hiv , and this is worth a read . 









The Long Game of Coronavirus Research


Warp-speed vaccine trials grab our attention, but more deliberate work is just as urgent.




www.newyorker.com


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci , in one defense i have found fauci says that covid might be worse than hiv , and this is worth a read .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you say “many of us hate fauci”, I take it you’re speaking for your fellow trumptards?


----------



## MickFoster (Mar 23, 2022)

Another magat comes out from under his rock.


----------



## captainmorgan (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci , in one defense i have found fauci says that covid might be worse than hiv , and this is worth a read .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please never vaccinate, for anything.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci , in one defense i have found fauci says that covid might be worse than hiv , and this is worth a read .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're a dumbass. that's the only reason to hate a man who has spent his entire life trying to help other people. it isn't Fauci's fault there are ignorant cocksuckers who listen to other ignorant cocksuckers who are giving them incredibly stupid advice, about a subject they may have spent an hour reading up on, an hour reading up on it at right wing, magat run, white supremacist owned website that are full of disinformation, misinformation, lies, and propaganda...do yourself and the world a favor, pull your head out of trump's ass, wipe the orange shit out of your eyes and ears, and wake the fuck up


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 23, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> Another magat comes out from under his rock.


Another?

I doubt it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 23, 2022)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Another?
> 
> I doubt it.


i don't know, could be a sock, but there are a lot of stupid magats out there, he hasn't said enough yet for me to make any connection to a previous stupid magat troll


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci , in one defense i have found fauci says that covid might be worse than hiv , and this is worth a read .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those of us who hate Fauci have neatly marked ourselves as unfit for society. We failed the critical thought test, as evidenced by the empty struck-dog holler “I did my own research!” Funny how the premises and operational bits of that research are never laid out. Instead there is the intellectual capitulation and general insult “look it up without any links from me!”

Thank you for selecting yourself out, just like every single MAGAholic.


----------



## injinji (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci. . . . . . . .


I know. That damn Ant. Saving people's lives and all that. When everyone knows all our biggest problems are due to over population. At least here in Florida the Governor knows what's what. He's doing all he can to reduce the population.

Thanks for skipping the jab. If you don't already, you should take up smoking. Don't the Man tell you that long healthy lives are good. They just hurt our bottom line.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2022)

injinji said:


> I know. That damn Ant. Saving people's lives and all that. When everyone knows all our biggest problems are due to over population. At least here in Florida the Governor knows what's what. He's doing all he can to reduce the population.
> 
> Thanks for skipping the jab. If you don't already, you should take up smoking. Don't the Man tell you that long healthy lives are good. They just hurt our bottom line.


I hear a bleach Martini is just the thing.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> that is scary . this page show what happens if you hit an artery by accident .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. my husband has huge bulging muscular arms. no way she hit an artery with a skinny needle like that. you are so naive.


----------



## Fogdog (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci , in one defense i have found fauci says that covid might be worse than hiv , and this is worth a read .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prefer the risks of covid over the vaccine? No doubt. There are fewer of your kind today because of that.

It's a win IMO.

Fauci said nothing of the kind regarding HIV. dumbass.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 23, 2022)

portfolio said:


> i did not take the vaccine for covid . however , as much as many of us hate fauci



Who hates Fauci?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## yesterdaysnews (Mar 23, 2022)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Who hates Fauci?


I hate the SOB! He should be hung with piano wire and fed to the Chinese in there wet markets.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## LGBFJB (Mar 24, 2022)

injinji said:


> I know. That damn Ant. Saving people's lives and all that. When everyone knows all our biggest problems are due to over population. At least here in Florida the Governor knows what's what. He's doing all he can to reduce the population.
> 
> Thanks for skipping the jab. If you don't already, you should take up smoking. Don't the Man tell you that long healthy lives are good. They just hurt our bottom line.



Desantis is the man. The parental rights in education bill is great and I saw he signed a bill giving teachers a 10,000 pay raise.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

It is a warm spring for fascists around here.


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> . . . . . . . . . I saw he signed a bill giving teachers a 10,000 pay raise.


He's on TV just about once a week handing out checks. I think he thinks folks think it's his own money he's giving away. Our stupid density is heavier than average, so you never know what they are thinking. . . . . .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

yesterdaysnews said:


> I hate the SOB! He should be hung with piano wire and fed to the Chinese in there wet markets.


hate and bad grammar...they go together, just like republicans and pedophilia....
would you like to elaborate, new sock? or is it enough that you've said something profoundly stupid, and have no real reason besides someone told you to hate him?
why, pray tell, do you hate Dr. Fauci? did he touch you inappropriately? did he slander your momma? 
did he recommend that you wear a mask and you didn't want to? did he try to convince you to take a life saving vaccine, instead of not only getting a potentially deadly disease, but acting as an incubator for new strains of that disease that could potentially be much more deadly than the strain it mutated from?...just exactly what did the bad bad Dr. do to you?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5107003


just so you socks know, that is Bush giving Fauci the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the highest honor a civilian in this country can receive, for his tireless and ground breaking work on AIDS research...A republican President gave Fauci the highest honor a civilian can receive...so y'all are hating on a hero, who was declared a hero, by a republican President...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> It is a warm spring for fascists around here.


it's the climate change, the underside of rocks and manure piles are warming up earlier than usual


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2022)

LGBFJB said:


> Desantis is the man. The parental rights in education bill is great and I saw he signed a bill giving teachers a 10,000 pay raise.


https://www.wfla.com/news/education/florida-teachers-still-not-receiving-higher-pay-despite-law-change/

desantis is full of horseshit, and so is his law...know why Florida is having trouble finding teachers? teachers are usually intelligent, and no intelligent people want to teach in Florida's education system, because they have stupid and repressive laws that make it impossible to teach children the truth...desantis and his buddies want to dictate what can be taught, and they're fucking idiots with no idea of what to teach, when to teach it, or why to teach it...
get rid of desantis and his regressive bullshit, and then Florida might be able to hire some teachers


----------



## injinji (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just so you socks know, that is Bush giving Fauci the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the highest honor a civilian in this country can receive, for his tireless and ground breaking work on AIDS research...A republican President gave Fauci the highest honor a civilian can receive...so y'all are hating on a hero, who was declared a hero, by a republican President...


Ant and George Sr. teamed up to get a low cost version of the AIDS drug cocktails into Africa, where they saved millions of lives.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just so you socks know, that is Bush giving Fauci the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the highest honor a civilian in this country can receive


It’s lost some of its lustre since trump defiled it with Rush Limbaugh’s inclusion.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 24, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> It’s lost some of its lustre since trump defiled it with Rush Limbaugh’s inclusion.


We can asterisk the awards from that man, leaving the legitimate ones nice and shiny.


----------



## Weedvin (Mar 24, 2022)

portfolio said:


> that is scary . this page show what happens if you hit an artery by accident .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's horseshit straight up. Next time don't take vaccines by a junky


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Youre not going to hit an artery by getting a shot in the medial deltoid. Aint happenin. 
What you can do is if injected to high, ot to low, or off to the side to much, you may hit the axillary nerve, or the radial nerve. But you aint hittin an artery.


----------



## Weedvin (Mar 26, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Youre not going to hit an artery by getting a shot in the medial deltoid. Aint happenin.
> What you can do is if injected to high, ot to low, or off to the side to much, you may hit the axillary nerve, or the radial nerve. But you aint hittin an artery.


I'm signed up for # 4


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 26, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Youre not going to hit an artery by getting a shot in the medial deltoid. Aint happenin.
> What you can do is if injected to high, ot to low, or off to the side to much, you may hit the axillary nerve, or the radial nerve. But you aint hittin an artery.


Exactly- there are no arteries in the deltoid muscle

It's possible to hit a small blood vessel that would bleed some


----------



## crankdoctor (Apr 16, 2022)

Why all the politics? So what about the topic? Has anybody had a bad or lasting affect from the shot. By the way whoever started the deal with getting a shot and hitting a artery think about that when you get any shot! Nurse always pulls back to make sure there not in a vain. Suppose to anyway.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

crankdoctor said:


> Why all the politics? So what about the topic? Has anybody had a bad or lasting affected from the shot. By the way whoever started the deal with getting a shot and hitting a artery think about that when you get any shot! Nurse always pulls back to make sure there not in a vain. Suppose to anyway.


Why all the politics? Really? We are contentious and bored. This is entertainment.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 16, 2022)

portfolio said:


> that is scary . this page show what happens if you hit an artery by accident .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone who has cycled a few times in life: this is bullshit. Test Propionate was daily; and I’d rotate L glute/R glute/ L lat/R Lat/L Delt/R Delt to avoid any scarring. You always aspirate, and the delt is just void of anything like this.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)

I want them to hit an artery. That way I know I'm getting the juice right into my blood.  

I want that vaccine going straight into offensive mode and attacking the front lines.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 16, 2022)

I got #4 yesterday. Only got a slightly sore arm. Just like the other 3 times. Ill get a 5th jab if warranted.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I want them to hit an artery. That way I know I'm getting the juice right into my blood.
> 
> I want that vaccine going straight into offensive mode and attacking the front lines.


That is how you risk frantically looking for your car keys until you happen to look in a mirror.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 16, 2022)

crankdoctor said:


> Why all the politics? So what about the topic? Has anybody had a bad or lasting affect from the shot. By the way whoever started the deal with getting a shot and hitting a artery think about that when you get any shot! Nurse always pulls back to make sure there not in a vain. Suppose to anyway.


Wrong. Nurses pull back to make sure they are In a vein when placing an IV or drawing blood. The vaccine shots are done intramuscular. There are also shots done intradermally. Arteries are deep and hard to hit. I assume it’s incredibly painful to hit an artery because the needle will have to go at like a 45 degree angle or something and penetrate super
Deep. I can always see or feel the vein before I place an IV in or I don’t stick the needle in. With an artery you can’t see it , it’s so deep ….you need an ultrasound machine to find it.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Ive had covid twice now and it wasn’t anything worse than a bad cold for me, I know some people aren’t as fortunate so I totally get why people will take it. My dad took the vaccine and was 10x worse in the following week than when he actually had covid. So I won’t be taking it.

there’s also a lot of cases of blood clots in adults that have had the jab

I really wanna go get some super silver haze hash from boerejongens in Amsterdam but they won’t let my wife into Amsterdam without a vaccine or proof of recovery, she didn’t get a pcr test when we both had the virus, I did and apparently I can use those test results as proof of recovery.

but as far as people saying that the shots are hitting arteries I call bs. The only artery it could possibly hit from an intramuscular deltoid shot would be the anterior numeral circumflex artery which sits close to the bone and only wraps horizontally around the top of the arm, and this would have to be on someone with an absurdly thin upper arm with a long needle, something longer than they use for deltoid intramuscular shots.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> That is how you risk frantically looking for your car keys until you happen to look in a mirror.


Car Keys? I'm already running down the street screaming incoherently. Covid! Covid! Covid!

I'll likely get the additional booster when it's convenient but I'm moving on. I've been to a concert at the Moda Center and didn't wear a mask. I tested negative 5 days later.

Time to get back to living. Covid isn't going away. But it's nothing like it was when it first surfaced.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> there’s also a lot of cases of blood clots in adults that have had the jab


Hey doc, how many is “a lot of cases”?


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Car Keys? I'm already running down the street screaming incoherently. Covid! Covid! Covid!
> 
> I'll likely get the additional booster when it's convenient but I'm moving on. I've been to a concert at the Moda Center and didn't wear a mask. I tested negative 5 days later.
> 
> Time to get back to living. Covid isn't going away. But it's nothing like it was when it first surfaced.


I’m still distancing. I’m gonna get my #4 next month.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Car Keys? I'm already running down the street screaming incoherently. Covid! Covid! Covid!
> 
> I'll likely get the additional booster when it's convenient but I'm moving on. I've been to a concert at the Moda Center and didn't wear a mask. I tested negative 5 days later.
> 
> Time to get back to living. Covid isn't going away. But it's nothing like it was when it first surfaced.


I haven't been infected yet. I'll stick with what is working for me. I agree with you that it's time to be out and about. There isn't much risk right now in Oregon. An N95 mask isn't a big deal. I don't understand why one would go into a large indoor event without one but I don't care if people do. I'll wear one.

I have a funeral to attend in Florida, so I'm getting boosted as soon as possible.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey doc, how many is “a lot of cases”?


Unfortunately we’ll never know the true number due to the fact that different agencies in different countries have different specifications when it comes to determining what I’ll effects can and can’t be attributed to various vaccines. Some of these countries and agencies have a lot of influence on the media where as others have hardly any. And more often than not the agency with the media influence will be seen as the agency with the greatest knowledge and most trustworthy information which causes all sorts of problems when it comes to transparency of information. Often when an agency or organisation are paying for the very networks that are relaying the information to us you find alot of censorship of conflicting information.

there are cases that might be considered not to be attributed to the vaccine by one agency in one country, but the same case reported to another agency in another country might be considered to be I’ll effects of the vaccine. I guess it depends where you sit, how much u trust the media and also what networks you have available to you.

not trying to dodge the question but it’s really one that can’t be answered correctly. That’s why I just said a lot.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

It comes to something when the worlds leading minds on virology and anthropology are pushed aside in favour of these “celebrity doctors” that have vested interests and get paid huge amounts of money for pushing one treatment over another. Show me a celebrity doctor who’s paid for speaking on tv and I’ll show you the doctors I don’t trust.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> not trying to dodge the question but it’s really one that can’t be answered correctly. That’s why I just said a lot.


So because you say it’s a lot, it’s a lot. Got it. That’s what I thought.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> It comes to something when the worlds leading minds on virology and anthropology are pushed aside in favour of these “celebrity doctors” that have vested interests and get paid huge amounts of money for pushing one treatment over another. Show me a celebrity doctor who’s paid for speaking on tv and I’ll show you the doctors I don’t trust.


Which leading minds are being pushed aside? Or are we supposed to just take your word for it like the vaccine side effects bullshit.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hey doc, how many is “a lot of cases”?


you beat me to it.

With tens of millions of people vaccinated, the raw numbers might seem to be "a lot". If "a lot" of blood clots are found in vaccinated than a super dee dooper number are found among the unvaccinated who get infected.

For the technically challenged, 

"super dee dooper" is a much much greater amount than "a lot"

For those who can understand technical detail,

8.1 people per million vaccinated may develop blood clots after vaccination with Astra-zenica vaccine and the rate is lower for those vaccinated with Pfizer or Moderna vaccines.

The risk increases to about 80 per million for people who get Covid. Vaccination cuts the risk of sever Covid by 2/3. 

Bottom line: @Blue brother is at best, confused and at worst a lying sack of shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Unfortunately we’ll never know the true number due to the fact that different agencies in different countries have different specifications when it comes to determining what I’ll effects can and can’t be attributed to various vaccines. Some of these countries and agencies have a lot of influence on the media where as others have hardly any. And more often than not the agency with the media influence will be seen as the agency with the greatest knowledge and most trustworthy information which causes all sorts of problems when it comes to transparency of information. Often when an agency or organisation are paying for the very networks that are relaying the information to us you find alot of censorship of conflicting information.
> 
> there are cases that might be considered not to be attributed to the vaccine by one agency in one country, but the same case reported to another agency in another country might be considered to be I’ll effects of the vaccine. I guess it depends where you sit, how much u trust the media and also what networks you have available to you.
> 
> not trying to dodge the question but it’s really one that can’t be answered correctly. That’s why I just said a lot.


^^This poor work of logic is very common among the mundane. It is called "arguing from ignorance". Also false. We do know that vaccines protect people from severe illness. We do know that the covid vaccines do not cause anything near the risk of illness that a SARS-2 coronavirus infection causes. You are not only wrong when you say "we will never know" you are showing your lack of initiative to find out. If I were a lesser person, I'd call you an ignorant lazy ass.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we still lock them up for being a menace to society. The unvaxed are todays drunk drivers. Too self centered to acknowledge the risk they pose to others.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Which leading minds are being pushed aside? Or are we supposed to just take your word for it like the vaccine side effects bullshit.


Why are you asking me questions that require 10 page replies. If they’re being pushed aside then I can’t possibly know them all. Are you just looking for an argument. Here’s one Jesse d bloom. And as for the vaccine side effects being bullshit, do I need to just report one case that most agencies agree to be caused by the vaccine to prove my point ? Because AstraZeneca actually mention it throughout the controlled western media?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> you beat me to it.
> 
> With tens of millions of people vaccinated, the raw numbers might seem to be "a lot". If "a lot" of blood clots are found in vaccinated than a super dee dooper number are found among the unvaccinated who get infected.
> 
> ...


Show me where I lied if ur so fucking clued up


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ^^This poor work of logic is very common among the mundane. It is called "arguing from ignorance". Also false. We do know that vaccines protect people from severe illness. We do know that the covid vaccines do not cause anything near the risk of illness that a SARS-2 coronavirus infection causes. You are not only wrong when you say "we will never know" you are showing your lack of initiative to find out. If I were a lesser person, I'd call you an ignorant lazy ass.


there are places all over the world where vaccines are being dished out where they don’t have anywhere near the infrastructure to report never mind investigate side effects. Look at Africa and the polio vaccine, can u hand on heart say that every death caused by it is documented?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> Drunk drivers have a 99% survival rate yet we still lock them up for being a menace to society. The unvaxed are todays drunk drivers. Too self centered to acknowledge the risk they pose to others.


Do you drive a motor vehicle?


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> there are places all over the world where vaccines are being dished out where they don’t have anywhere near the infrastructure to report never mind investigate side effects. Look at Africa and the polio vaccine, can u hand on heart say that every death caused by it is documented?


Oh, I didn't know you live in Somalia. I live in the US where we have a decent medical reporting system. By US data, you are not only wrong but willfully ignorant.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> For the technically challenged,
> 
> "super dee dooper" is a much much greater amount than "a lot"


LOL.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Oh, I didn't know you live in Somalia. I live in the US where we have a decent medical reporting system. By US data, you are not only wrong but willfully ignorant.


Lmao the great American media machine, yeah sure


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 16, 2022)

I've already had covid and every other strain of it. The science says that the best vaccine is catching it. Because once you caught it then you become immune to it anyway.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Show me where I lied if ur so fucking clued up


I didn't say you lied, I gave you credit for possibly being confused. If you aren't confused then, yes, you are lying.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Lmao the great American media machine, yeah sure


Do you get your information from witch doctors?

Yeah, no thanks. I'll take mine from the CDC.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> And as for the vaccine side effects being bullshit, do I need to just report one case that most agencies agree to be caused by the vaccine to prove my point ? Because AstraZeneca actually mention it throughout the controlled western media?


Sure, it happens a lot but not a super dee dooper amount. 

I don’t deny there have been cases of side effects. Saying there have been a lot is the bullshit.


----------



## Offmymeds (Apr 16, 2022)

Of course I'm getting another booster. No reactions, no problems. Why take risks?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't say you lied, I gave you credit for possibly being confused. If you aren't confused then, yes, you are lying.


Lying about what? I’m certainly not confused


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sure, it happens a lot but not a super dee dooper amount.
> 
> I don’t deny there have been cases of side effects. Saying there have been a lot is the bullshit.


For one condition then even the 8.1/1,000,000 is a lot.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Sure, it happens a lot but not a super dee dooper amount.


I didn’t say a super dee dooper amount, I said alot, and I’m pretty sure you’ve just agreed


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I've already had covid and every other strain of it. The science says that the best vaccine is catching it. Because once you caught it then you become immune to it anyway.


Immunity wanes over time. If you don't take precautions, you are just between infections. That's all. Since this all began in March 2020, every 4 months we see a surge up. Every four months. That's about how long your immunity from the last infection protects you. So, you will be infected at least once a year and possibly three times. You must not understand the risk. 

Vaccines greatly cut the risk of severe infections, which for those like you who are serially infected are your worst risk.

Inflammation in the brain during an infection reduces ones intelligence. Each round of infection adds to your loss in cognitive ability. Sorry, but you are becoming more stupid with each infection. The risk of brain damage becomes worse if you experience a severe infection.

Not only that but your heart, your liver and your lungs are being degraded with each infection. The damage is additive.

Fact.

I follow CDC guidelines and have not yet contracted an infection. Because most people no longer follow those guidelines, I've stepped up to an n95 mask and go out and about my daily life without much trouble. The only change between now and before the pandemic is I don't eat out at restaurants or go out to bars.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Of course I'm getting another booster. No reactions, no problems. Why take risks?


Mate if it works for you and helps you sleep at night to know that ur fully vaccinated then it’s absolutely the right decision for you. I’m super liberal, I will sacrifice some of my liberty’s for you to have some of yours, and I’m sure you’ve done the same.


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I didn’t say a super dee dooper amount, I said alot, and I’m pretty sure you’ve just agreed


Actually you don't understand or you are lying.

It's hard to tell the difference. If you aren't lying then you are confused. Get your mama to sound out the words in some or the early replies to your posts




Blue brother said:


> Lying about what? I’m certainly not confused


One or the other. In your own words, you are either confused or lying. I can't tell the difference and so don't try to distinguish.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> Actually you don't understand or you are lying.
> 
> It's hard to tell the difference. If you aren't lying then you are confused. Get your mama to sound out the words in some or the early replies to your posts
> 
> ...


Right well I’ve just said I’m not confused. So please, for all to see, quote my lies


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I didn’t say a super dee dooper amount, I said alot, and I’m pretty sure you’ve just agreed


You don’t get very much right, do you?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> You don’t get very much right, do you?


Please explain. Have you or have you not just said, and I quote


CunningCanuk said:


> Sure, it happens a lot


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Please explain. Have you or have you not just said, and I quote


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Do you drive a motor vehicle?


yes when I'm sober and vaxed....thank you for asking


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


>


So rather than prove ur point or take back what you said, you resort to childish shit like that. You’ve got big fingers, and an even bigger ego. You can’t even admit to the fact you have just agreed with the first statement I made, which by the way, led you to start acting up towards me in the first place.

I will ignore you and your comments from now on, not cos I don’t agree. But because u can’t stand behind ur words, cowardly, WEAK.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> yes when I'm sober and vaxed....thank you for asking


Well Thankyou for polluting the air me and my family breathe with your petrochemical fumes, which cumulatively cause “a lot”more deaths than bicycles


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Well Thankyou for polluting the air me and my family breathe with your petrochemical fumes, which cumulatively cause “a lot”more deaths than bicycles


I drive an electric car and electric bike......what do you drive?


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> I drive an electric car and electric bike......what do you drive?
> View attachment 5119389


I don’t, I walk and cycle, often skip gayley. I find this has less of an impact on the environment. Which in turn has a beneficial impact on humanity. Do you see where I’m going with this?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I don’t, I walk and cycle, often skip gayley. I find this has less of an impact on the environment. Which in turn has a beneficial impact on humanity. Do you see where I’m going with this?


yes....you lost your license for DUI.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> yes....you lost your license for DUI.


 No that isn’t the case. I was actually referring to your earlier analogy, none vaxed people are drunk drivers. By that logic we are all drunk drivers, you wear clothes made in sweatshops? Drunk driver, you contribute to pollution? Drunk driver, you vote for a president that indirectly kills thousands and thousands of people? Drunk driver, you support big pharma? Drunk driver.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> No that isn’t the case. I was actually referring to your earlier analogy, none vaxed people are drunk drivers. By that logic we are all drunk drivers, you wear clothes made in sweatshops? Drunk driver, you contribute to pollution? Drunk driver, you vote for a president that indirectly kills thousands and thousands of people? Drunk driver, you support big pharma? Drunk driver.


So you live on the side of a mountain in a cave?...
Yes, non vaxed people are too self absorbed to care about their fellow man. Selfish f*ckheads.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> So you live on the side of a mountain in a cave?...
> Yes, non vaxed people are too self absorbed to care about their fellow man. Selfish f*ckheads.


Haha I have been known to spend time, long long times hiding on the sides of mountains, it’s probably the thing I’m best at. Sooo, right on the money jj! Give the man a cigar.

So by that logic (not trying to put words in ur mouth) people who do things and make choices because it benefits them over others are also selfish fuckheads?

Orrrrrrrr, for some reason you are biased, and it is only the unvaccinated that qualify for this type of reasoning


----------



## Fogdog (Apr 16, 2022)

^^it degraded into a dumbass troll pretty quickly.

Mundanes like him can't understand what's so bad about losing brain function. If you don't use it, you'll never miss it. 









Large study finds COVID-19 is linked to a substantial deficit in intelligence


People who have recovered from COVID-19 tend to score significantly lower on an intelligence test compared to those who have not contracted the virus, ...



www.psypost.org





One problem with brain damage is the victim doesn't know what they lost.


----------



## CunningCanuk (Apr 16, 2022)

Just another troll, not worth the time.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Fogdog said:


> ^^it degraded into a dumbass troll pretty quickly.
> 
> Mundanes like him can't understand what's so bad about losing brain function. If you don't use it, you'll never miss it.
> 
> ...


I never said that the link between brain damage and infections was misinformation, in fact I agree with it. I knew this long before covid came along


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

CunningCanuk said:


> Just another troll, not worth the time.


A troll? Why for voicing my opinion and not taking no shit off the real trolls? This is a poll thread remember, so easy for an idiot to cry troll rather than stand behind their own words


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Both of you @Fogdog @CunningCanuk just be real men and stand behind the words you both spewed out so easily earlier


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Haha I have been known to spend time, long long times hiding on the sides of mountains, it’s probably the thing I’m best at. Sooo, right on the money jj! Give the man a cigar.
> 
> So by that logic (not trying to put words in ur mouth) people who do things and make choices because it benefits them over others are also selfish fuckheads?
> 
> Orrrrrrrr, for some reason you are biased, and it is only the unvaccinated that qualify for this type of reasoning


do you believe in science?


----------



## HGCC (Apr 16, 2022)

Huh, so people are still arguing about the vaccine. Well I'll be damned.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> do you believe in science?


Do I believe IN science? Or do I believe science? Or do I believe in practising a scientific approach ?

Because u do realise science is allways changing?
Todays scientific results are often the result of poor practise 20 years down the line

Btw I love how u quoted this message to get my attention and not the ones where I called you out for not being able to stand behind ur words


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Do I believe IN science? Or do I believe science? Or do I believe in practising a scientific approach ?
> 
> Because u do realise science is allways changing?
> Todays scientific results are often the result of poor practise 20 years down the line
> ...


go home your drunk....please don't drive


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

doublejj said:


> go home your drunk....please don't drive


I actually don’t drink. Seeing as you didn’t clarify, I’ll take ur question how it was written, yes I believe in science, it is a real word, it is a real practise. As far as I’m aware anyways, I reckon you’ll probs still try and prove me wrong though.

edit:
my apologies @doublejj I had you mixed up with fogpog. You haven’t actually been nasty to me, I just believe your opinion is biased, maybe you lost someone to this horrible virus and that has caused you to have these views on the unvaccinated. I don’t know, but I do think your logic is flawed at best. Because you and I both contribute to deaths allover the world without even thinking about it, in your words; we are both drunk drivers


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> It comes to something when the worlds leading minds on virology and anthropology are pushed aside in favour of these “celebrity doctors” that have vested interests and get paid huge amounts of money for pushing one treatment over another. Show me a celebrity doctor who’s paid for speaking on tv and I’ll show you the doctors I don’t trust.


Whats worse is when people listen to charlatan “virologists” like Robert Malone who is lying his face off and probably raking it in doing so. That liar claims to be the inventor of mRNA vaccines. Remarkable how few of the antis to whose vanity he appeals do even a cursory fact check.









How Scientists Drew Weissman (MED’87, GRS’87) and Katalin Karikó Developed the Revolutionary mRNA Technology Inside COVID Vaccines


It started with a chance encounter, and led to worldwide acclaim for the two researchers




www.bu.edu


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> No that isn’t the case. I was actually referring to your earlier analogy, none vaxed people are drunk drivers. By that logic we are all drunk drivers, you wear clothes made in sweatshops? Drunk driver, you contribute to pollution? Drunk driver, you vote for a president that indirectly kills thousands and thousands of people? Drunk driver, you support big pharma? Drunk driver.


No, I voted for the guy we have now. The predecessor has over a million kills to his credit. 

You seem to like to imply that big pharma is inherently evil. Bullshit.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Whats worse is when people listen to charlatan “virologists” like Robert Malone who is lying his face off and probably raking it in doing so. That liar claims to be the inventor of mRNA vaccines. Remarkable how few of the antis to whose vanity he appeals do even a cursory fact check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t trust the media so anything I see that’s easy to see and quite often pushed in our faces gets my guard up quite quickly.

I read mainly scholarly papers, peer reviewed if possible.

I’m also not anti vaccine by a long shot. Like I said, I had covid twice and it wasn’t that bad FOR ME, but for people that had it bad then I fully understand why they would take the Vaccine


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> No, I voted for the guy we have now. The predecessor has over a million kills to his credit.
> 
> You seem to like to imply that big pharma is inherently evil. Bullshit.


Not inherently evil no, but funded and controlled by a minority with vested interests. And they definitely push an agenda. For sure. Am I gonna keep taking the meds I need? of course, will I still pay for them? Definitely. Doesn’t mean I trust or believe everything the spray allover the news


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I don’t trust the media so anything I see that’s easy to see and quite often pushed in our faces gets my guard up quite quickly.
> 
> I read mainly scholarly papers, peer reviewed if possible.
> 
> I’m also not anti vaccine by a long shot. Like I said, I had covid twice and it wasn’t that bad FOR ME, but for people that had it bad then I fully understand why they would take the Vaccine


yeah but you are propagating nonsense. Youre neither blue nor fraternal.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> Not inherently evil no, but funded and controlled by a minority with vested interests. And they definitely push an agenda. For sure. Am I gonna keep taking the meds I need? of course, will I still pay for them? Definitely. Doesn’t mean I trust or believe everything the spray allover the news


“Drunk driver, do you support big pharma?” does not jibe with the above weasel dance.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “Drunk driver, do you support big pharma?” does not jibe with the above weasel dance.


I was hinting at the fact that big pharma and some of its arms are responsible for the opioid crisis. Im not sure you’ve read far enough back to know about the drunk driver analogy that someone else posted, I was simply saying we’re all drunk drivers.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue brother said:


> I was hinting at the fact that big pharma and some of its arms are responsible for the opioid crisis.


The more power we give them the more power they have over the powerless


----------



## injinji (Apr 16, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I've already had covid and every other strain of it. The science says that the best vaccine is catching it. Because once you caught it then you become immune to it anyway.


Actually the science says the best vaccine is catching and being vaxed and boosted. But if you have had it several times, how is it protecting you?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2022)

OldBalls420 said:


> Lets Go Brandon, Pure Blood All the Way


----------



## crankdoctor (Apr 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Wrong. Nurses pull back to make sure they are In a vein when placing an IV or drawing blood. The vaccine shots are done intramuscular. There are also shots done intradermally. Arteries are deep and hard to hit. I assume it’s incredibly painful to hit an artery because the needle will have to go at like a 45 degree angle or something and penetrate super
> Deep. I can always see or feel the vein before I place an IV in or I don’t stick the needle in. With an artery you can’t see it , it’s so deep ….you need an ultrasound machine to find it.


Well I take testos and first thing I do is pull back to make sure I’m not in a vein.


----------



## JamieThePainter (May 1, 2022)

lolwut?


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2022)

The wife called our local health department this morning to schedule our second booster. First date open was the 17th. That is a good sign. It means a few folks are still getting the jab locally.


----------



## injinji (May 2, 2022)

@Dr.Amber Trichome I remember you wanting all the latest graveyard news. A couple three weeks ago we got 2 inches of rain in 30 minutes. It caused the dirt on Mamma's grave to sink several inches. I put 30-40 gallons of dirt on it the last couple of days, mounding it up a few inches. Looks much better.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 3, 2022)

injinji said:


> @Dr.Amber Trichome I remember you wanting all the latest graveyard news. A couple three weeks ago we got 2 inches of rain in 30 minutes. It caused the dirt on Mamma's grave to sink several inches. I put 30-40 gallons of dirt on it the last couple of days, mounding it up a few inches. Looks much better.


Like we’re her bones sticking out? . That would be funny if you found her hand sticking out like this or something freaky.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 3, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Like we’re her bones sticking out? . That would be funny if you found her hand sticking out like this or something freaky.View attachment 5128161


freaky ye be


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Like we’re her bones sticking out? . That would be funny if you found her hand sticking out like this or something freaky.


Nothing like that. The sod wasn't washed out, it was just sunk in like a bowl. But I need to remember to check my aunt's grave too. She's at the church graveyard and I never go by there. My other aunt used to remind me when it needed it, but with covid she doesn't go to church anymore.

I had a much more serious washout on the dock at the riverhouse. The bank washed away from one of the posts. I've added riff raff and dirt, but I doubt it will hold if there is another storm like we had. I have a bunch of old pots that have grown up with weeds and grass. I'm taking them out of the pots, dropping them down and gently covering them with dirt. Hoping they will grow roots before the next big washout. The closest post under the house is about six feet away, so I really want to stop it before it gets out of hand.


----------



## shimbob (May 4, 2022)

Riprap is large rocks, riffraff is those people(*)

(*) trump supporters, qanon, antivaxxers, etc


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Riprap is large rocks, riffraff is those people(*)
> 
> (*) trump supporters, qanon, antivaxxers, etc


seems a good use for riffraff, come to think of it. A decomposite material. Post will probably lean to the right though and need more concrete steps.


----------



## injinji (May 4, 2022)

shimbob said:


> Riprap is large rocks, riffraff is those people(*)
> 
> (*) trump supporters, qanon, antivaxxers, etc


Trail days is coming up. I've been talking about it a lot, so my subconscious. . . . .. 







But yes, I broke up concrete that had been around the base of posts pre hurricane. Until half an hour a go I had felt pretty good about my repair job. But we just got another frog strainer. An inch and a half in 15-20 minutes. I go down after supper and see how much is left.


----------

